# "Official" 2019 Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party - A Frightfully Festive Celebration



## monique5

*Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party 2019 (MNSSHP)*

Welcome to the "Official" 2019 Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party Thread, where you will get THE most updated information for all of your Halloween needs! Most of this information is from last year's party. However, I will update the thread as new information is released.



Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party - *F*requently *A*sked *Q*uestions​*What are the dates for the 2019 MNSSHP?*
August 16, 20, 23, 27 & 30​September 2, 6, 8, 10, 13, 15, 17, 20, 22, 24, 27 & 29​October 1, 3, 4, 6, 8, 10, 11, 14, 15, 17, 18, 20, 21, 24, 25, 27, 29 & 31​November 1​​CM Discounted Parties​August: 16, 20, 23, 27 & 30​September: 2, 6, 8, 10, 13, 15 & 17​​Sold Out Dates: 9/22* (9/22), *9/27 *(9/24), *9/29* (9/25), *10/1* (9/28), *10/8 *(10/7), *10/10* (10/8), *10/11* (10/8), *10/14* (10/13), *10/17* (10/17), *10/24* (10/19), *10/25 *(10/24), *10/31 *(10/8), *11/1* (10/29 )*​​Official Guest List Thread: https://www.disboards.com/threads/official-2019-mnsshp-guest-list-thread.3755952/​​*For those wanting to attend MNSSHP & MVMCP*​*MVMCP 2019 Dates*​_*November *__8, 11, 12, 14, 15, 17, 19, 21, 22 & 24_​_*December *__1, 3, 5, 6, 8, 10, 12, 13, 15, 17, 19, 20 & 22_​
* When do MNSSHP Tickets go on sale?*
At the earliest time ever, 2019 Mickey’s Not So Scary Halloween Party Tickets are now on sale (1/15/19)! Disney Parks Blog announced MNSSHP Dates and that tickets were on sale. This year, Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party will transform Magic Kingdom Park into a spook-tacular celebration for a total of 36 nights! That’s right, two additional nights added to the event, extending it to Nov. 1.​​To buy tickets, visit https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events/mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/purchase/ or call the Disney Reservation Center at (407) 827-7350.​​34 Parties for 2018. 32 Parties for 2017. 29 in 2016. ​
Please note that MNSSHP is a *"hard-ticket" event*. A "hard-ticket" event means you must buy a separate ticket for admission to the party, you cannot use a day of your regular Magic Your Way ticket to attend MNSSHP.​
* How much do tickets cost? *
Ticket prices vary depending on the date of the party.​​*2019 Prices *_(Prices Do Not Include Tax)_​​*Advanced Purchase Pricing*​August 20 & 27: Adult: $79 / Child (Age 3-9): $74​August 16, 23 & 30: Adult: $85 / Child: $80​​September 2, 8, 10, 15, 17 & 22: Adult: $79 / Child: $74 ​September 6, 13, 20, 24, 27 & 29: Adult: $85 / Child: $80​​October 1: Adult: $85 / Child: $80​October 3, 6, 8, 10, 14, 15, 17, 20, 21 & 24: Adult: $105 / Child: $100​October 4, 11, 18, 25, 27 & 29: Adult: $115 / Child: $110​October 31: Adult: $135 / Child: $130​​November 1: Adult: $115 / Child: $110​​*Annual Passholder & Disney Vacation Club Pricing*​August 20 & 27: Adult: $74 / Child (Age 3-9): $69​August 16, 23 & 30: Adult: $80 / Child: $75​September 2, 8, 10, 15, 17 & 22: Adult: $74 / Child: $69​September 6, 13, 20, 24, 27 & 29: Adult: $80 / Child: $75​October 1: Adult: $80 / Child: $75​October 3, 6, 8, 10, 14, 15, 17, 20, 21 & 24: Adult: $100 / Child: $95​October 4, 11, 18, 25 & 27: Adult: $110 / Child: $105​November 1: Adult: $110 / Child: $105​​*Military Ticket Prices* *​August 16, 23 & 30 and September 6, 13, 20 & 24: $70 Adult/$65 Child (Age 3-9)​August 20 & 27 and September 2, 8, 10, 15, 17 & 22: $64 Adult/$59 Child ​September 27 & 29 and October 1: $81 Adult/$76 Child​October 3, 6, 8, 10, 14, 15, 17, 20, 21 & 24: $103 Adult/$98 Child​
*These are the only nights that are discounted for the military, if you plan on attending one of the other nights it will be at full price. Prices obtained from Shades of Green, Disney ticket window prices could vary slightly and we’ll update as needed once intel rolls in.

*Active and Retired U.S. Military, including members of the U.S. Coast Guard and participating members of the National Guard and Reserve, may purchase discounted Mickey’s Not So Scary Halloween Party Tickets for special military priced event nights. They may also purchase additional tickets for up to five (5) family members and/or friends.
http://www.militarydisneytips.com/b...ices-on-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/​​_Where Can You Purchase These Specially Priced Tickets?_​Direct From Walt Disney World​These special tickets must be purchased in person (with proper military ID) from Walt Disney World ticket or Guest Relations locations! They cannot be pre-purchased over the phone or internet.​​From Shades of Green​You may also purchase these special tickets in person at Shades of Green's Ticket Office. Call 407-824-1403 for details.​Shades of Green will ship these tickets for a fee. You can email them at: advancedtickets@shadesofgreen.org and they will email you the forms that you need to fill out.​

_*Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party Pass (New for 2019)*_
_This ticket allows you to attend every single Halloween party at Magic Kingdom…except Halloween Night. __That's 35 out of 36 parties!!!_
_The cost of the pass is $299 plus tax for guests ages 10 and up, and $284 plus tax for guests ages 3-9. 
Available to purchase today (8/16 - Release Day). To buy a party pass __visit a guest relations window, ticket window, or call the reservations line @ __(407) 939-4295__. If you’ve already purchased a party ticket, you can pay the difference and upgrade to a “Party Pass” at any time._
_It's confirmed that guests with this pass will be able to get into sold-out parties as well.
The Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party Pass is available in limited quantities._

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...eys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-pass-ticket/https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/disn...to-attend-every-party-night-except-halloween/​
***Where can I buy the tickets? When should I buy tickets?*
Tickets can be ordered by calling 407-W-DISNEY or purchase online, https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/tickets/events/. Once you purchase tickets, they will be linked to your _My Disney Experience account (MDE)_.​​Definitely in advance of the party, especially if you plan to attend on the first night, Halloween night or if there is a specific day you prefer to go. There were not many sold out parties in 2016, 2017 or 2018. More parties sold out in advance in 2015 than ever before. Of the 26 parties in 2014, 11 sold out in advance (guest list thread on the Disboards). The first party to sell out in 2016 was Halloween night (October 31) and that party sold out on September 16.​
*What time does MNSSHP start? What time can I enter the park? *
MNSSHP officially starts at 7pm, _with park closing at 6pm for day guests_. Guests may enter Magic Kingdom using their party tickets starting at 4pm. This practice is not officially advertised by Disney, but it has been exercised for many years and Cast Members will readily confirm this information. None of the party-specific M&Gs or trick-or-treating will begin until 7pm, with a few M&G exceptions.​​*Back for 2019 — Early Entry for DVC Members*​Members and their guests can enter Magic Kingdom park 2 hours earlier than ever before—as early as 2:00 PM. Simply present your valid Disney Vacation Club Membership Card and your event ticket at the main entrance touch points to take advantage of this benefit. Valid for the Member and up to 7 guests with tickets to this event—a total of 8 people.​https://disneyvacationclub.disney.g...s/ticket-tour/mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween/​
* Do I need a wristband? What if I want to stay without one?*

Yes, a wristband is included in the cost of admission. All ticket holders for this event will be required to wear a wristband. You may pick-up your wristband and map of the party at designated locations in the MK. 
Once the party begins at 7pm, Cast Members begin looking for those who do not have wristbands to exit the park. 
MNSSHP Ticket Holders have purchased tickets with "their money" for the party; if you do not have a ticket/wristband make your way to exit the gates by 7pm. 
As discussed on another thread, there are different color wristbands, so NO Double Dipping to attend another party. 
_Oh, my! I'm already in the park. Do I have to exit and re-enter for MNSSHP? No, there are checkpoints within the park to check-in and receive wristbands for MNSSHP!_
*Locations *​Tortuga Tavern - 10/10 moves to A Pirates Adventure - Treasures of the Seven Seas  (Adventureland) - _Across from the Ride_​Fantasy Faire (Fantasyland)​Mickey's PhilharMagic (Fantasyland)​Monsters, Inc. Laugh Floor (Tomorrowland) ​​* Are FP+ Reservations available during the party?*
No, there are no FP+ reservations in the park after the 6 p.m., park closing time for day guests. ​​You can, however, make FP+ reservations using your party ticket for the 4-6:00pm time period (FP+ Selections should be booked between 3:30-6:00pm), before the party officially begins. Once you use your pre-selected FP+, you can make additional FP+ reservations, one at a time _(based on availability and park hours)_. The good news is that most attraction lines will be short enough during the party that you won’t miss FP+ reservations much. ​​_When Can I Make FP+ Reservations?_​Staying at a Disney World Resort: 60D in Advance​_Please note, if you only purchased MNSSHP tickets, your FP+ reservation is still based on resort check-in day._​
Staying at a Non-Disney Resort: 30D in Advance​*FastPass+ FAQs*​*2019 *- https://*****.com/2019/02/wdw-fastpass-to-be-revoked-with-canceled-resort-reservations/​http://www.disboards.com/threads/fastpass-frequently-asked-questions.3491680/​http://www.disboards.com/threads/fp-faq-addendum.3538258/​http://www.disboards.com/threads/everything-sdfp-second-set-fp-long-faq.3520747/ (Thread name changed to *SDFP: CHANGES COMING!! Beware the 6th of June!, *as of May 2017.) ---_It has been determined it violates Disney's Terms of Service for MDE. _​​FP+ Canceled/Not Canceled Thread for 2017: https://www.disboards.com/threads/w...from-4pm-6-30pm-with-a-mnsshp-ticket.3622575/​​How to Book FP+ ​



_Thanks @katiec786 _​
 *Do you have a map of the party? *
Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party Map gives you an idea of special foods available, as well as show times for the major entertainment.​​



​​​https://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-tips-and-new-offerings-for-2019/​
https://wdwnt.com/2019/08/photos-park-map-food-and-merchandise-offerings-unveiled-for-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-at-the-magic-kingdom/​

*What "tricks-or-treats" are offered?*
Guests are given Trick-or-Treat Bags upon entry into the park, but the bags tend to be small. However, you can bring your own bag or purchase a souvenir bag in the park. Trick-or-Treat Bags can be used at the candy stations found throughout the Magic Kingdom. Locations are indicated on the map. There is no limit to how many times you can go back to the same location for more.​​_Candy - Gogo Squeez, _Dove Milk Chocolate, M&Ms Plain, M&Ms Caramel, M&Ms Peanut Butter, Milky Way Minis, Snickers fun size, Snickers Mini, Snickers Crisper, Three Musketeers Fun Size & Twix Minis; Gogo Squeeze Pouches, Lifesavers Gummies, Lifesavers Big Ring Gummies, Skittles Originals, Skittles Sour, Skittles Wild Berry, Starburst FaveReds & Starburst (Thanks @Best Aunt).​

​*Allergy-Friendly Experience *​Do you have a food allergy? If so, we have a special trick-or-treat experience for you!​​While at Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party, please see a Cast Member to pick up a teal-colored treat bag—the official color of food allergy awareness. These are available at any treat location and at the official Allergy-Friendly Centers located at Town Square Theater (near Tony's Town Square Restaurant on Main Street, U.S.A.) and Liberty Square Ticket Office (near The Hall of Presidents in Liberty Square).​​When you trick-or-treat with your teal bag, Cast Members will give you a teal token at any treat station. Later on, you can redeem your teal tokens at our Allergy-Friendly Centers to receive your special treats!​​_Page 162, Post #3234 (Twitter Photo of Allergy-Friendly Options)_​
*Where can I Trick-or-Treat" in the Magic Kingdom?*
​*2019 Locations *​​*Main Street, U.S.A.*​Market Street (Open Until 8pm), _Main St. U.S.A. Bypass _​Town Square Theater (Allergy Friendly ONLY)?​​*Adventureland *​Jungle Cruise​Tortuga Tavern​​*Liberty Square* ​The Diamond Horseshoe​Liberty Square Ticket Office (Allergy Friendly ONLY)?​​*Fantasyland *​Ariel's Grotto​Pinocchio Village Haus​Mickey's PhilharMagic ​Storybook Circus Train Station​​*Frontierland*​Splash Mountain​Country Bear Jamboree ​Minor's Cove​​*Tomorrowland*​Walt Disney's Carousel of Progress ​Monster's Inc. Laugh Floor ​Cosmic Ray's Starlight Café​
_Monster's Inc. Laugh Floor (New for 2019)_ - Features a few new aspects! As you enter the attraction to collect your chocolate and candy delights, the monsters will be interacting with you! They will be looking to learn more about this funky holiday we call Halloween.​
* What characters can I meet at MNSSHP?*
​_*2019 Characters (2019 Updates as Guests Post)*_​​*Main Street, U.S.A.*​Mickey Mouse at Town Square Theater ​Jack Skellington and Sally _(Town Square Theater @ 4:30pm with Wristband Distribution in Line)_​​*Adventureland*​Aladdin with Abu_ (Do Not Meet During the Parades)_, Princess Jasmine with Genie (Agrabah) - _These Characters Switch Every 30 minutes_​Jafar (Zanzibar Trading Company, Next to Magic Carpets of Aladdin Against Wall across from the Swiss Family Treehouse)​Tarzan, Jane and Terk (Swiss Family Treehouse)​Captain Jack Sparrow (Near Pirates of the Caribbean)​Moana _(Walt Disney's Enchanted Tiki Room @ 5:45pm)_​​*Liberty Square*​The Gravediggers (Gazebo) - _Do Not Meet During the Parades_​​*Fonteirland*​Brer Fox and Brer Rabbit (Roaming Around)​​*Fantasyland*​Belle and Gaston (Gaston's Tavern)​Alice & The Mad Hatter (Mad Tea Party)​Tweedle Dee & Tweedle Dum and the Queen of Hearts (Mad Tea Party)​Ariel & Prince Eric (Prince Eric's Market across from Ariel's Grotto)​Pooh, Tigger, Eeyore and Piglet _(The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh @ 6:30pm) _​Cinderella & Princess Elena, Rapunzel & Tiana (Princess Fairytale Hall) ​Disney Jr. (Fancy Nancy & Vamparina) - _Storybook Circus Tent_​Anastasia and Drizella (By Castle Wall)​​*Storybook Circus*​The Seven Dwarfs _(Pete's Silly Sideshow @ 6:15pm)_​Donald & Daisy (By Casey Jr. Splash 'N' Soak Station)​Minnie Mouse (Witch Costume) -_ Elephant Cart of Train_​Pirate Goofy (Near Barnstormer Exit))​Cruella De Vil (Roaming Around)​​*Tomorrowland*​Lots-o'-Huggin' Bear ​Elvis Stitch _(Inside Stitch's Great Escape! @ 6:30pm)_​Friends from Monster's, Inc.​
@GADisneyDad14, page 160, Post #3183 (Info on App)​
* How long are the Character Meet & Greet lines?*
_It depends._ There are a few of the popular characters that will have lines that begin long before the party starts. If you want to see the 7 Dwarfs or Captain Jack Sparrow you will want to line up around 5:00pm. The other M&G wait times will range from 30-45 minutes.  ​​_2018: Jack & Sally reported as meeting at 4pm, received wristbands in line, M&G in Town Square Theater (Changed after several parties had occurred)._​_2017: Jack & Sally reported as meeting at 5pm, Moana @ 5:45pm and the 7D at 6:15pm. __M&G lines appear to be even longer this year, especially the new Moana M&G._​_2016: Most M&G lines reported as being longer this year; Jack Skellington and Sally reported as meeting at 5pm (line up at 4pm) - 2016._​
* Can I purchase Memory Maker for MNSSHP ONLY?*
Yes, Disney PhotoPass now offers Memory Maker (MM) One Day (Disney PhotoPass Website Updated on 3/25/16).​​The Memory Maker Window begins at 6am EST on the day you use the 1D theme park admission with which MM is bundled at purchase or if MM was purchased separately, the date the photo selected on the MDE app, or of applicable, on MyDisneyPhotoPass.com when purchasing MM or when linking a previously purchased MM code to your Disney account and ends at 5:59am EST on the following day. _(i.e. The 1D Memory Maker can be purchased in the app, after you have a photo loaded into your account, click on the photo, and you will get the option to purchase either the 30-day MM for $169, or the 1-day MM for $69)._​​PhotoPass photographers will take Magic Shots during the party where you will pose and when you see the photos afterward, you'll see something magically inserted into the photo.​_https://mydisneyphotopass.disney.go.com/memory-maker-terms/_
Email: disneyphotopass_support@disneyworld.com or Call *407-560-4300*


*Magic Shots*
Disney PhotoPass is brewing up more than 30 frightful and delightful photo opportunities for you to enjoy during MNSSHP,  including returning favorites and a few new offerings.

*At the Entrance to Magic Kingdom Park






Town Square







Any Photographer on Main Street, U.S.A. 











*


*Select Locations around Liberty Square* 
Hitchhiking Ghosts (By the Gazebo)
Hatbox Ghost (By the Liberty Belle Queue & The Haunted Mansion)













*Fantasyland Castle Wall near Prince Charming Regal Carrousel 



*


*Select Photographers around Magic Kingdom Park*
*















*

_MNSSHP Pumpkin Bulb_ - Tomorrowland Bridge

_The new Disney PhotoPass Studio located inside of *Sir Mickey's* will be open during the party and offering Halloween-themed props! No reservations are required, so you can materialize at this location whenever is most convenient for you. 







Disney PhotoPass Service will also be capturing your memories at Character Experience locations and onboard participating attractions. Note that at some attractions – including the *Haunted Mansion* –  you’ll need to wear a MagicBand that’s linked to your Disney account while riding to preview your attraction photo. 






https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2019/08/dont-go-batty-trying-to-find-photo-opportunities-during-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-your-guide-is-here/_​* Are the attractions open during MNSSHP?*
Yes, and the lines for most attractions (except Seven Dwarfs Mine Train) will have much shorter wait times than a regular park day. Please note that typically the Jungle Cruise is closed for MNSSHP.​​_List of Open Attractions _​​*Main Street, U.S.A.*​Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom ​Town Square Theater ​​*Adventureland*​The Magic Carpets of Aladdin​Pirates of the Caribbean*​Swiss Family Treehouse​​*Frontierland*​Big Thunder Mountain Railroad​Splash Mountain​​*Liberty Square*​Haunted Mansion​​*Fantasyland*​Seven Dwarfs Mine Train​Prince Charming Regal Carrousel​“It’s a Small World”​Peter Pan’s Flight​The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh​Mad Tea Party*​Under the Sea ~ Journey of The Little Mermaid ​Princess Fairytale Hall​​*Storybook Circus*​Dumbo the Flying Elephant​The Barnstormer​​*Tomorrowland*​Astro Orbiter _(Refurbishment __July 17, 2019 to September 19, 2019)_​Buzz Lightyear’s Space Ranger Spin​Space Mountain*​Tomorrowland Speedway​Tomorrowland Transit Authority PeopleMover​​_Please note: All attractions and experiences are subject to change without notice._

*2019 - New & Returning Spooky Experiences Coming to Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party*
_Guests can follow the t__reat trail into the Monster World at Monsters Inc. Laugh Floor, they’ll interact in all-new ways with the comic cast of monsters, as they learn about the curious Human World holiday we call Halloween._

_On Pirates of the Caribbean, you’ll discover a crew of live pirates on your journey, engaged in a whole new adventure in search of treasure._





_Space Mountain goes completely dark again this year, hurtling you through the blackness of deep space to the riffs and chords of a new hard-rockin’ soundtrack.

At the Mad Tea Party in Fantasyland, each spin of the teacups takes guests into madder and madder territory, as special lighting and music give the attraction experience an extra energy after dark._




* What are the times for Mickey's Boo-to-You Halloween Parade?*
Boo-To-You runs at 9:15pm and 11:15pm.​​It has been discussed that the second parade is less crowded than the first. There are advantages and disadvantages to both depending on your party size/age and party plans. _Not sure about crowd levels for either parade with the time change of the first parade (2017 & 2018)._​​FYI: The parade route begins in Frontierland, follows the waterway until it reaches Liberty Square, crosses the Liberty Square bridge, circles Central Plaza in front of Cinderella's Castle, then heads down Main Street, U.S.A., where it ends next to Harmony Barbershop.​
_2019__ - __Mickey's Boo To You Halloween parade will be updated this year with new floats and characters representing each land of the Magic Kingdom._​The parade opens with favorite Disney friends, including Mickey Mouse and Minnie Mouse in all-new Halloween costumes, as they trick-or-treat down Main Street, U.S.A. Representing Liberty Square, the Haunted Mansion unit features Hitchhiking Ghosts and a new addition, the spectral Bride, who glides among the waltzing spirits. A new Tomorrowland unit brings Edna Mode from The Incredibles to “Mickey’s Boo to You Halloween Parade,” followed by Buzz Lightyear and Alien explorers discovering crystalline treasures on the surface of a planetary playset float.​Wreck-It Ralph, Vanellope von Schweetz and the girls from Sugar Rush will make an appearance and Pirates join from Adventureland, Clarabelle Cow hosts a square dance during a Frontierland hoedown, and Disney Villains complete a Fantasyland-inspired grand finale.​​https://www.wdwmagic.com/events/mic...keys-boo-to-you-halloween-parade-for-2019.htm​
* What time is Disney’s Not-So-Spooky Spectacular (Fireworks)?*
Disney's Not-So-Spooky Spectacular is at 10:15pm.​​*2019:* New Fireworks Spectacular for MNSSHP!​Jack Skellington from Tim Burton’s “The Nightmare Before Christmas” serves as the host of this all-new nighttime extravaganza, with state-of-the-art projection effects, lasers, lighting and dazzling fireworks filling the sky above Magic Kingdom Park. Jack has come to tell a not-so-scary story about how anything can happen on Halloween night. Jack’s ghost dog, Zero, then flies off carrying everyone along on a trick-or-treating adventure, where four friends – Mickey, Minnie, Donald and Goofy – find themselves drawn into a mysterious haunted house. Their journey takes them from one room of the house to another, encountering dancing skeletons, waltzing ghosts and a whole series of troublemaking Disney villains. “Disney’s Not-So-Spooky Spectacular” promises to be the perfect Halloween treat!​​https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...c-kingdom-park/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q4wo0711190042A
https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...how-for-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/​
HalloWishes (2018 & Prior)​​* Are there any Dining Options?*
Dining is available at select counter service and snack locations throughout the park, but is very limited once the party begins. It’s probably wise to eat your main evening meal prior to attending the party.​​_Counter Service Dining Locations Open During Party: _​*Main Street U.S.A.*​Main Street Bakery​Plaza Ice Cream Parlor​Casey's Corner​​*Adventureland*​Aloha Isla​​*Frontierland*​Golden Oak Outpost​Pecos Bills Tall Tale Inn & Café​​*Liberty Square*​Sleepy Hollow​Liberty Square Market _(until 11pm)_​Columbia Harbor House _(until 8pm)_​​*Fantasyland*​The Friar's Nook _(until 8pm)_​Storybook Treats​Gastons Tavern_ (until 10pm)_​​*Tomorrowland*​Cosmic Ray's Starlight Café​Auntie Gravity's Galactic Goodies​The Lunching Pad​​​Mobile Ordering for Regular Menu Items are available at the following locations:​Pecos Bill Tall Tale In & Café​Aloha Isle​Columbia Harbour House​Casey’s Corner​The Lunching Pad​​​_2019 Halloween-themed specialty treats are available at the following locations: _​These treats will only be available within the Magic Kingdom during MNSSHP.​*Aloha Isle -* Pirate’s Horizon​*Sleepy Hallow** - *Headless Horseman Cheesecake & Chocolate Mickey Mouse Sunday ​*Pecos Bill Tall Tale Inn and Cafe**- *Hades Nachos & Worms and Dirt Dessert ​



​*Cider House (Golden Oak Outpost) - *Frozen Apple Cider, Warm Caramel-Stuffed Pretzel, & Cinnamon Donuts​*Liberty Square Popcorn Cart** - *Constance’s For Better or For Worse Wedding Cake​*Snack Carts near Cinderella's Castle* - Jack and Sally's Push Pop​*Casey's Corner - *Now Begin Thy Magic Spell (Red slush, passion fruit syrup, blue curacao syrup, sprite and lemonade garnished with a chocolate covered apple slice)​*Storybook Treats - *Snake Eyes (Coming in September)​*Cosmic Ray’s Starlight Café -* Lots-O-Burger & Berry Blaster​*Cool Ship - *Hades Hatred​​_*Throughout the Park:*_ Popcorn (Various Popcorn Carts)
*Treats Offered All Day, Every Day (Available Daily)*
*Main Street, U.S.A.*
_Casey’s Corner _- Donald Duck Brownie
_Main Street Bakery_ - Amuck, Amuck, Amuck Cupcake & Halloween Cinnamon Roll





*Fantasyland*
_Storybook Treats_ - Maleficent Waffle Cone

*Tomorrowland*
_Auntie Gravity’s_ - Pumpkin Spice Soft Serve Sundae & Pumpkin Spice Milkshake





https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...y-halloween-party-2019-at-magic-kingdom-park/ (Photos & Full Description of Treats)
https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/food-guide-for-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-new-popcorn-buckets-sippers-and-more/
_Thanks, @yulilin3! Post #2737, p.137 (Photos & Full Description of Treats)
Post #2817, p.141 @FoxC63 _​* Should I attend?*
Is MNSSHP worth it? IMO it is most definitely worth the price at least once. I thoroughly enjoyed MVMCP, so I expect to enjoy MNSSHP. We thoroughly enjoyed attending our 1st MNSSHP (2016), we attended 2 parties (10/30 & 10/31). It’s definitely worth it if your budget allows. There’s plenty of special entertainment, special decorations and lighting, and lots of unique character meet and greets. If you decide to attend MNSSHP, make sure to purchase your tickets in advance, and use any available discounts (i.e. DVC, AP, etc.). _Tickets are generally more expensive on the day of the party, and several nights each year sell out completely._​
* Party Crowds*
MNSSHP is a special ticket event with a limited amount of tickets sold. It has been discussed that more tickets are being sold as of late. However, due to Party Entertainment, crowds tend to be more concentrated around the events, especially the parade and fireworks. Also, parties are typically busier the closer to Halloween and on Halloween night. If you can attend one in early to mid-September you will find it less crowded than one in late October. Day of the week tends to matter as well, with Monday through Thursday evenings being less busy than the weekend events.​​_*2019*_​https://touringplans.com/blog/2019/07/10/least-crowded-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-of-2019/​​*Find the Least Crowded HalloweenParty in 2018*​https://blog.touringplans.com/2018/05/30/least-crowded-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-of​
* Transportation*
The Walt Disney World Transportation, including the boat launches, bus and monorail stations, all continue to run during and after Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party. ​
* Weather *
_Please note that the party will go on regardless of weather, so even if it's pouring down raining, it will take place. Please note 2016 & 2017 did have weather closers (See 2016 & 2017 Official MNSSHP Threads)._​_Tips for When it Rains During MNSSHP_​​Due to Florida weather, ensure that your costume/party attire is cool enough to wear in the heat and humidity and something that can easily be covered in a poncho.​​Average high temperature: 84°F​Average low temperature: 66°F​Mean temperature: 75°F​Record high temperature: 95°F (1958)​Record low temperature: 38°F (2008)​Average Precipitation: 2.52 in.​
http://www.kennythepirate.com/2014/...endar-with-dining-and-fastpass-booking-dates/


*Costume Guidelines for 2019 MNSSHP*
*COSTUMES YOU CAN – AND CAN’T – WEAR* ​
*General*
Disney reserves the right to deny admission to or remove any person wearing attire that is considered inappropriate or attire that could detract from the experience of other Guests.

All Guests may dress as their favorite character, but may not pose for pictures or sign autographs for other Guests.

Costumes must be family-friendly and may not be obstructive, offensive, objectionable or violent.

Costumes may not contain any weapons that resemble or could easily be mistaken for an actual weapon.

Costumes may not contain sharp objects, pointed objects or materials that may accidentally strike another Guest.

Guests who do not adhere to these guidelines may be refused entry into, and/or removed from, unless his or her costume can be modified to meet the above standards.

*For Guests ages 13 and under*
Costumes and some masks may be worn, as long as the mask does not cover the entire face and eyes are visible.

*For Guests ages 14 and older*
Layered costumes or costume props that surround the entire body are strongly discouraged and may be subject to additional security screening.

Costumes may not reach or drag on the ground. (e.g., full-length Princess dresses)

Capes may be worn if the length does not go below the waist.

Themed T-shirts, blouses, sweatshirts, and hats are acceptable.

Acceptable accessories include: transparent wings, plastic light sabers, toy swords, and tutus. Headwear may be worn as long as it does not cover the face.

Masks of any kind may not be worn.

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/faq/parks/dress/


*It's a Halloween Party! Do people dress up?*
_YES! Yes! and Yes! Dressing up may be the most fun part of MNSSHP for both children and adults. Adults and children could wear a fun Halloween shirt, or become part of the new disneybounding trend (wear regular clothes that invoke a specific character based on your style and budget.) _

*Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique & The Pirates League*
Reservations for the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique (407-WDW-STYLE or 407-939-7895) and The Pirates League (407-WDW-CREW or 407-939-2739) should be made as far in advance as possible. These locations book up fast, especially on Mickey’s Not So Scary Halloween Party nights!

Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique: 8am-7pm EST
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/shops/magic-kingdom/bibbidi-bobbidi-boutique-park/
The Pirates League: 9am-2pm EST
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/shops/magic-kingdom/pirates-league/


*MNSSHP Dining FAQ*​* Should I eat in a Disney Restaurant while the party is going on? Will I miss something?*
This is subjective, and you will see conflicting opinions posted on various threads. Remember - you can enter the park at 4pm if you have purchased a MNSSHP ticket. If you want to you can make an ADR starting from 4pm and on. Most agree that you should eat either before, or during the 4-7pm time periods so you *DO NOT waste time/miss the Halloween Festivities*.​​If you choose to make a ADR during during MNSSHP, ​https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/d...s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-table-service/.​
* Can I make ADRs in the Magic Kingdom WITHOUT a party ticket?*
*Yes, *you can make your reservations up until ~6pm _(Please check the Dining Page of the Restaurant in Question. Times verify depending on the Restaurants.)_. Please note *you will be asked to leave the property as soon as your dining experience is complete*. If you have not purchased a MNSSHP ticket, you can purchase a same day ticket *IF* the party has not sold out.​​_At Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party, 3 of the most popular table-service restaurants in Magic Kingdom park will be open._​*Be Our Guest*​*Cinderella's Royal Table*​*The Crystal Palace*​
_*Dining reservations are available from 6:00 PM to 11:00 PM.*_
Please check the MNSSHP Dining Page for Specific Times of Each Restaurant.

Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party tickets are required to book dinner or dessert party reservations. No exceptions will be made.

Valid tickets to Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party are required to make reservations and are not included in the price of dining or dessert party packages.

Advance reservations are strongly recommended and can be made up to 180 days prior to arrival.

Reservations will not be available through each restaurant’s dining page for the duration of the event.

Restaurant menus will remain the same during the event.

Crystal Palace Character Dining will remain the same—Character appearances are subject to change or cancellation without notice.

Disney Dining Plans will be accepted at all 3 participating restaurants.

Call (407) 939-3463 to purchase party tickets and make dining/dessert party reservations or book online @https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/d...s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-table-service/.​
* Is there a Premium Dining Package and/or Dessert Party? *
*Yes, there is a dessert party!*​​*Cruella's Halloween Hide-A-Way *_(New for 2019)_​Mingle with the dazzling Cruella De Vil and delight in reserved seating for Mickey’s Boo-to-You Halloween Parade. Enjoy the fun and exciting atmosphere at Tony’s Town Square Restaurant—decked out especially for this beguiling bash! ​​As you dine, you’ll rub elbows with high society as Cruella stops by your table for some witty repartee. Later, catch a glimpse of the rest of the sinister gang from your reserved seating section for Mickey’s Boo-to-You Halloween Parade.​​Whet your appetite with hors d’oeuvres like international and domestic cheeses and assorted canapes. Venture onto some additional savory samplers with a taste from the Witches Cauldron—a kettle of gooey and creamy spinach dip with ciabatta crustini, assorted Halloween flatbreads and more! Finally, satisfy your sweet tooth with such desserts as chocolate-dipped strawberries, cheesecake and mini cannolis, Kanine Krunchy cake and Mini De Vil brownies.  ​​*Time: *9:30 PM - 12:30 AM during Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party ​*Price: *$99 per person, plus tax ​​*Important Details*​Valid admission ticket for Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party is required and not included in the price.​​Guests will be able to check in at the podium in Tony’s Town Square Restaurant beginning at 9:00 PM.​​Reserved viewing in Town Square for the 11:00 PM Mickey’s Boo-To-You Halloween Parade is included in this event.​​Mickey’s Boo-To-You Halloween Parade is subject to change or cancellation without notice. Refunds will not be administered due to parade cancellation or modification.​​Disney dining plan entitlements may not be redeemed for this event.​​This offer may not be combined with any other discounts or promotions.​​Advanced reservations are highly recommended. There is a 2 Day cancellation policy.​​*Valid Identification*​Guests must be 21 years of age or older to purchase alcoholic beverages at any establishment in the state of Florida—including Walt Disney World Resort and Disney’s Vero Beach Resort. Alcohol will not be served to anyone who does not present valid identification upon request.​​https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/magic-kingdom/cruellas-halloween-hide-a-way/​
Disney Food Blog (8/17/19) - Full Review Including Photos ​​​*Happy HalloWishes Dessert Party at Tomorrowland Terrance *​The Happy HalloWishes Dessert Premium Package costs $84 for adults and $50 for children (ages 3 to 9) plus tax. A separate Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party ticket is also required and is not included in the price of the package. Call (407) 939-3463 to reserve your premium package or book online, https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/d...fireworks-dessert-party-tomorrowland-terrace/. ​​Offering an indulgent, bewitching buffet featuring swoon-worthy sweets and sips—including chocolate-dipped strawberries, cupcakes, ice cream, seasonal fruits, cheeses and other ghoulish goodies created daily by our master pastry chef. Sparkling cider, signature lemonades, coffee, tea and hot chocolate will also be served.​​Top off this delectable event with sweeping views of the Halloween fireworks spectacular over Cinderella Castle for a stunning display of color, music and light you’ll never forget!​​Guests will receive identification credentials upon check-in at Tomorrowland Terrace and must present them for entry to the dessert party.​​_Important Details_​This dessert party is only offered on select dates during Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party. Advanced reservations are highly recommended.​​Valid admission ticket for Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party is required and not included in the price.​​The dessert party will operate rain or shine, even if the fireworks are canceled.​​Credential identification is non-transferrable and will not be replaced if lost or stolen.​​Disney dining plan entitlements may not be redeemed for this event.​​This offer may not be combined with any other discounts or promotions.​​​*Returning for 2019 - Happy HalloWishes Dessert Party with Plaza Garden Viewing*​*Location: *Dessert party held at Tomorrowland Terrace Restaurant at Magic Kingdom park, with fireworks viewing in the Plaza Garden.​*Dates: *Select nights August 16 through November 1, 2019​*Dessert Party Time: *8:45pm​*Fireworks Show Time: *10:15pm​*Price: *$69 plus tax for Guests ages 10 and older; $41 plus tax for Guests ages 3 to 9​​*How to Book: *Call (407) 939-1872 to reserve your premium dessert party package or online @ https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/magic-kingdom/mickeys-not-so-scary-fireworks-dessert-party/.​​Note: Valid theme park admission and Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party tickets are required and are not included in package cost.​

*Haunted Mansion*
Madame Carlotta, Rinotta and Broome _*typically*_ sit on the lawn of the Haunted Mansion entertaining guests in line.
_Times:_ 7:15-10:10pm & 10:45-11:35pm






_*MNSSHP Entertainment*_​
*Trick-or-Treat Fun*
Guests are given Trick-or-Treat Bags upon entry into the party. Trick-or-Treat Bags can be used at the candy stations found throughout the Magic Kingdom. Locations are indicated on the map. 
This year’s complimentary candy bag features art from _Frozen 2_ and the _Maleficent_ sequel.


*Mickey’s “Boo-To-You” Halloween Parade*
See your favorite characters dressed up in their Halloween costumes, beloved Disney Characters and Disney Villains!
See the Headless Horseman! 
_Headless Horseman Times: _9:10pm & 11:10pm; These are the Times He steps Out From Frontierland, 10 minutes before the parade start time. _The Headless Horseman will not ride if it rains or if it's too slippery. _
Zootopia Party Patrol (Nick Wilde and Judy Hopps) Pre-Show: _Nick Wilde and Judy Hopps from Zootopia are joined by a group of dancers for a pre-parade party patrol._
_Zootopia Party Patrol Times: _9:00pm & 11:00pm (ONLY on Main St., U.S.A.)
_Times: _9:15 pm and 11:15pm





*Disney’s Not-So-Spooky Spectacular (Fireworks) - *_New for 2019_
The Haunted Mansion's Ghost Host welcomes guests to the show where the Disney Villains fill the sky with fireworks and remixes of their theme songs. A party in the sky! 
_Time: _10:15pm





*Hocus Pocus Villain Spelltacular *(Castle Stage)
The Sanderson Sisters from Disney's film _Hocus Pocus,_ return to the mortal world each Halloween season for 1 night. The sisters take over the Magic Kingdom to throw an evil Halloween Party. The show feature dancers, projections and other special effects.
_Times: _8:30pm, 10:45pm & 12:00am (August - September 27th)
7:40pm, 8:35pm, 10:45pm & 12:00am (September 29th - November 1st)

*Cadaver Dans Barbershop Quartet (Returning for 2019) - Roaming Frontierland*
Venture into Frontierland and you just might encounter the ghostly group known as the Cadaver Dans. They really like "axing" Guests questions… and answering with puns as part of their "dead pan" humor! So gather ‘round for the haunting melodies and razor-sharp wit of this barbarous-shop quartet.
_Times: _7:00pm, 7:45pm, 8:30pm, 9:50pm & 10:30pm





*Dance Parties*
*Monstrous Scream-O-Ween Ball *(Tomorrowland's Rockettower Plaza) 
Dare to scare this Halloween as you kick up your feet with Mike, Sulley and other favorite friends from Monstropolis. Featuring the stars from the Disney·Pixar films _Monsters, Inc. _and _Monsters University.
Time: _7:00pm-12:00am

*The DescenDANCE Party *_(Cosmic Ray's Starlight Cafe)_
This groovy dance party calls all Descendants and VKs (villain kids) together to dance and celebrate the release of _Descendants 3_. At the DescenDANCE Party, guests can hit the dance floor (while jamming out to some wicked beats), enjoy some fun photo opportunities, and check out some on-screen shout-outs from stars from the film.
_Time:_ 7:00pm-12:00am





*Storybook Circus Disney Junior Jam *(Storybook Circus_ - Returning for 2019)_
A dance party featuring some of your favorite Disney Junior Characters. This year Nancy Clancy from the hit Disney Junior series “Fancy Nancy” joins other Disney Junior pals like Vampirina and Doc McStuffins.
Join Doc McStuffins, Vampirina (Starting September 9th, _Seen @ 9/7/18 Party_), Timon and Mickey for a high-energy musical celebration.
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/entertainment/hollywood-studios/disney-junior-dance-party/
_Time:_ 7:00pm-12:00am






*Frontierland Costume Promenade *_(Returning for 2019)_
The Frontierland Costume Promenade made its debut in 2018! Here’s the chance for children of all ages to show off their best costumes. Prospector Cactus-Flower Cate will round up young guests and encourage them to show off their costumes in a quest to find the beast Halloween treasure of all too. X marks the spot for candy!
_Times:_ 8:50pm & 10:50pm

*Character Meet & Greets *_(See Above)_


*Exclusive Sorcerer's of the Magic Kingdom Card *
*2019*

_The journey begins at the Firehouse on Main Street, U.S.A., where you can pick up everything you need to play. This special event card will be distributed separately (and in addition to) the regular Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom card packs you’re given at this location. Guests must register to play with their party ticket and event wristband in order to get one.
Time: 4:00pm - Midnight_


*2019 Halloween Novelties*
Pumpkin Mickey Head Popcorn Bucket - Various Popcorn Carts
Phineas Popcorn Bucket - Liberty Square Popcorn Cart & Frontierland Popcorn Cart _(Across from __Pecos Bill)_
Hitchhiking Ghost Popcorn Bucket - Liberty Square Popcorn Cart & Frontierland Popcorn Cart _(Across from Pecos Bill)_
Gus Beignet Holder - Liberty Square Popcorn Cart & Golden Oak Outpost
Ezra Sipper - Golden Oak Outpost, Colombia Harbor House & Pecos Bill




https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/food-guide-for-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-new-popcorn-buckets-sippers-and-more/


*Exclusive Merchandise*
Disney always has exclusive MNSSHP merchandise available to purchase during their parties. It has been mentioned that the easiest place to find items is The Emporium. Items include limited-edition MNSSHP trading pins, event t-shirts, a special edition MagicBand, and other collectibles. 

_Party-exclusive merchandise is available at the following locations:_
*Big Top Souvenirs,* Storybook Circus area of New Fantasyland
*Emporium,* Main Street, U.S.A.
*Frontier Trading Post,* Frontierland (Trading Pins & MagicBands)










http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...00-hocus-pocus-magicband-released-for-mnsshp/

*ALL THE MERCH From Mickey’s Not So Scary Halloween Party!*
*Disney Food Blog (8/17/19) - Post #4*

*Includes Passholder Exclusive Merchandise*













Oogie Boogie Popcorn Bucket & Jack Skellington Sipper _(Coming in September)_









*Mickey’s Halloween Celebration* 
_Available 8/12/19_
_



_
Mickey Mouse heard you were visiting so he created a Halloween surprise starting with a light up Mickey pumpkin sash over the door of your Walt Disney World® Resort room. As you enter, discover a welcome letter from our favorite pal letting you know surprises await! Next to the letter, a Mickey Mouse and a Minnie Mouse plush greet you with a one-of-a-kind keepsake character bin holding popular Halloween treats. Nearby, a festive blanket, creepy candelabra, luminaries, cobweb and activities fill the room. Surprise your loved one with this Disney Halloween In-Room Celebration. Personalization of your gifts and surprises available for an additional fee. Offering is subject to change without notice and may depend on current availability of selected product.
_Please note there are several Halloween options.
http://disneyworld.disneyfloralandgifts.com/category/holidays/halloween.do_​


----------



## monique5

*Halloween Happenings *​_ *Minnie's Halloween Dine @ Hollywood & Vine (HS)*_
Dates: August 26, 2019 - November 3, 2019
Visit Minnie’s favorite happy haunt for a spooktacular Halloween feast that’s frightfully delightful.

 *Complimentary Halloween Looks by Character Couture Team at DisneyStyle on October 24th*
The cast members of the Walt Disney World salons want to help you get ready for Halloween this year.

Stop by DisneyStyle in Disney Springs' West Side on Thursday, October 24th from 1 to 9pm for a complementary Halloween look from the professional stylists of the Character Couture team.

The team has shared a peek at three of this season’s looks that were inspired by Ursula, the Cheshire Cat, and Madame Leota. The featured looks coordinate with clothing and accessories available for purchase at DisneyStyle.





https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-and-glam-looks-at-disneystyle-on-october-24/​
 *New Spooky Snacks at Disney Springs for Halloween *
*Dates: *October 25-31
*Location:* Food Trucks on the West Side of Disney Springs (across from Disney’s Candy Cauldron)
*What?: *Three Ghoulish Goodies

*Everything Sweet Food Truck* where you can try a Halloween Cookie Dough Waffle Taco filled with pumpkin spice and cold brew cookie dough topped with chocolate sauce, whipped cream, and a chocolate spider. Look how cute it is!





*Springs Street Taco Food Truck,* you can find Chicken Adobo Nachos featuring blue corn tortilla chips with chicken adobo, toasted pumpkin seeds, dried cranberry, lime crema, and a zesty pumpkin-cheese sauce.





*Mac & Cheese Food Truck*, mac-n-cheese with pumpkin-cheese sauce, toasted pumpkin seeds, dried cranberries, and gummy cranberry worms?





https://www.kennythepirate.com/2019/10/23/new-spooky-snacks-at-disney-springs-for-halloween/​
 *7 Brand New Ways to Celebrate Halloween at Disney’s Typhoon Lagoon
Here’s a list of all the exclusive offerings coming to Typhoon Lagoon only on Oct. 31, 2019. *

1. Go Trick or Treating 
Who says trick or treating is just for kids? For the first time, guests of all ages can grab some goodies at Disney’s Typhoon Lagoon. Check out all three candy stops: Typhoon Lagoon’s front entrance, Singapore Sal's and Safe Harbor.  

2. Taste this Halloween-Inspired Dole Whip
If you love Dole Whip, you definitely need to try this all-new spooky dessert. Available for one day only at Happy Landings Ice Cream, the I-Scream Cone features Orange Dole Whip Soft Serve, a sandwich cookie waffle cone, colorful Halloween sprinkles and a white chocolate surfboard. 

3. Meet Your Favorite Disney Characters in Their Halloween Costumes
Shiver me timbers! Mickey Mouse and Donald Duck are ready to celebrate Halloween, pirate style. Sailing to Typhoon Lagoon for one day only, look for Mickey and Donald near the Clock Tower. 

4. Show Off Your Dance Moves
No Halloween celebration is complete without great music. Head to the Clocktower stage near the Typhoon Lagoon Surf Pool for an unforgettable DJ Dance Party and some wickedly good beats. 

5. Bring Home a Halloween Craft 
From tie-dye projects to coloring pages, the arts and crafts at Disney water parks are always a great way for families to spend quality time together. And in honor of Halloween, you can decorate your very own mini-pumpkin. 

6. Check Out Pumpkin Carvings at Singapore Sal’s
Carving jack-o-lanterns has always been one of my favorite Halloween traditions. Visit Singapore Sal’s for a festive display of carved pumpkins. You can even vote on your favorite! 

7. Enjoy Fall Treats All Season Long
In addition to all of the exclusive Halloween festivities at Disney’s Typhoon Lagoon, you can also try fall-inspired menu items including Pumpkin Milkshakes, Pumpkin Cream Churros and Pumpkin Sundaes. Available now through Nov. 23, 2019.

These new Halloween offerings at Disney’s Typhoon Lagoon let you experience both the Disney Water Parks and Halloween in a whole new way.





https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2019/10/7-brand-new-ways-to-celebrate-halloween-at-disneys-typhoon-lagoon/​
*Halloween Inspired Photo Backdrops at the Disney PhotoPass Studio at Disney Springs*
If you’re looking for frightfully festive photos, start with the Disney PhotoPass Studio at Disney Springs!
In addition to standard portrait backdrops and a wide variety of Disney-themed virtual backdrops, this studio offers virtual backdrops that celebrate this spooky time of year.

Reservations are not required to visit the studio, and if you have Memory Maker or Memory Maker One Day, photos captured here are included as part of your entitlement!
















For those who want to start celebrating Day of the Dead early, there’s something for you too! You can capture vibrant photos with backdrops themed to Disney•Pixar’s “Coco.”


----------



## monique5

*A Cauldron of Previous MNSSHP Info*​*2018 Official MNSSHP Thread*
https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...een-party-a-spooktacular-celebration.3665880/

*2018 MNSSHP Dates*
*August *17, 24, 28 & 31
*September *3, 7, 9, 11, 14, 16, 18, 21, 23, 25, 28 & 30
*October *2, 4, 5, 8, 9, 11, 12, 14, 16, 18, 19, 21, 23, 25, 26, 28, 30 &31

*CM Discounted Parties
August *17, 24, 28 & 31
*September* 3, 7, 9, 11, 14, 16 & 18

*Sold Out Dates: 8/17 *(8/17), *9/14* (9/14), *10/4 *(10/4), *10/30* (10/29) & *10/31 *(10/12)

*2018 Prices *_(Prices Do Not Include Tax)_

*Advanced Purchase Pricing*
August 28 and September 3, 9, 11, 16, 18, 23: $75 Adult / $70 Child (Ages 3-9)
August 17, 24 & 31 and September 7, 14, 21 & 25: $79 Adult / $74 Child
September 28 & 30 and October 2 & 4: $89 Adult / $84 Child
October 8, 9, 11, 14, 16, 18, 21, 23 & 25: $99 Adult / $94 Child
October 5, 12, 19, 26, 28 & 30: $119 Adult / $114 Child
October 31: $125 Adult / $120 Child

*Same Day Purchase Pricing*
August 28 and September 3, 9, 11, 16, 18, 23: $85 Adult / $80 Child (Ages 3-9)
August 17, 24 & 31 and September 7, 14, 21 & 25: $89 Adult / $84 Child
September 28 & 30 and October 2 & 4: $99 Adult / $94 Child
October 8, 9, 11, 14, 16, 18, 21, 23 & 25: $109 Adult / $104 Child
October 5, 12, 19, 26, 28 & 30: $119 Adult / $114 Child

*Annual Passholder & Disney Vacation Club Pricing*
August 17, 24 & 31 and September 7, 14, 21 & 25: $74 Adult / $69 Child
August 28; September 3, 9, 11, 16, 18 & 23: $70 Adult / $65 Child
September 28 & 30 and October 2 & 4: $84 Adult / $79 Child
October 8, 9, 11, 14, 16, 21 & 23: $94 Adult / $89 Child

*Military Ticket Prices* *_(Purchased in Advanced & Include Tax)_
August 17, 24, 28 & 31: $56.25 Adult / $51.10 Child
September 3, 7, 9, 11, 14, 16 & 18: $56.25 Adult / $51.10 Child

*2017 Official MNSSHP Thread*
https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...-so-scary-halloween-party-boo-to-you.3580223/

*2017 MNSSHP Dates
August 2017 Dates*
_August 25 & 29_

*September 2017 Dates*
_September 1, 7, 10, 12, 15, 17, 19, 22, 24, 26 & 29_

*October 2017 Dates*
_October 1, 3, 5, 6, 9, 10, 12, 13, 15, 17, 19, 20, 22, 24, 26, 27, 29 & 31_

*November 2017 Dates*
_November 1 _

*CM Discounted Parties* 
_August 25 & 29 
September 1, 7, 10, 12, 17 & 24 _

*Sold Out Dates: 9/24* (9/24), *9/26* (9/26), *10/15 *(10/15), *10/31 *(10/8)

*2017 Prices
General Purchase Pricing*
August 25 & 29 - Adult: $74 + tax, Child: $69 + tax
September 1, 7, 10, 12, 17 & 24 - Adult: $74 + tax, Child: $69 + tax
September 19 & 26 - Adult: $79 + tax, Child: $74 + tax 
September 15, 22 & 29 - Adult: $88 + tax, Child: $83 + tax 
October 1 - Adult: $88 + tax, Child: $83 + tax
October 3, 5, 9, 10, 12, 15, 17, 19, 22, 24 & 26 - Adult: $94 + tax, Child: $89 + tax
October 6, 13, 20, 27 & 29 - Adult: $99 + tax, Child: $94 + tax
October 31 - Adult: $115 + tax, Child: $110 + tax
November 1 - Adult: $94 + tax, Child: $89 + tax

*Annual Passholder & Disney Vacation Club Pricing*
August 25 & 29 - Adult: $69 + tax, Child: $64 + tax
September 1, 7, 10, 12, 17 & 24 - Adult: $69 + tax, Child: $64 + tax
September 19 & 26 - Adult: $73 + tax, Child: $68 + tax
September 15, 22 & 29 - Adult: $79 + tax, Child: $74 + tax
October 1 - Adult: $79 + tax, Child: $74 + tax
October 3, 5, 9, 10, 12, 15, 17 & 19 - Adult: $89 + tax, Child: $84 + tax

*Military Ticket Prices* *
August 25 & 29 - Adult $53.25, Child $49.75
September 1, 7, 10, 12, 17 & 24 - Adult $53.25, Child $49.75

*2016 Official MNSSHP Thread*
https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...y-halloween-party-trick-or-treat-fun.3484819/
_Post #2 - Miscellaneous Halloween Information: Includes MNSSHP Details Dating Back to 2009_

*2016 MNSSHP Dates
September 2016 Dates*
_September_ 2, 8, 11, 13, 16, 18, 20, 23, 25, 29 & 30

*October 2016 Dates*
_October_ 2, 4, 6, 7, 10, 11, 13, 14, 16, 18, 20, 21, 23, 25, 27, 28, 30 & 31

*Sold Out Dates:* September 25 (9/25); October 30 (10/20), 31 (9/16)

*2016 Prices (Prices Include Tax)

Advance Purchase Pricing*
September 2, 8, 11, 13, 16, 18, 20 & 25 - Adults $76.68, Child $71.36
September 29 & 30 - $84.14/$78.81
October 2 & 6 - $91.59/$86.27
October 4, 10, 11, 13, 16, 18, 20, 23, 25 & 27 - $96.92/$91.59

*Same Day Purchase Pricing*
September 2, 8, 11, 13, 16, 18, 20 & 25 - Adults $84.14, Child $78.81
September 23 - $90.53/$85.20
September 29 & 30 - $93.72/$88.40
October 2 & 6 - $101.18/$95.85
October 4, 10, 11, 13, 16, 18, 20, 23, 25, 27 - $101.18/$95.85
October 7, 14, 21, 28 & 30 - $101.18/$95.85
October 31 - $111.83/$106.50

*Annual Passholder Advance Pricing*
September 2, 8, 11, 13, 16, 18, 20 & 25 - Adult $71.34, Child $66.03
September 23 - $83.07/$77.75
September 29 & 30 - $77.75/$72.42
October 2 & 6 - $85.20/$79.88

*Disney Vacation Club Advance Pricing*
September 2, 8, 11, 13, 16, 18, 20 & 25 - Adult $71.36, Child $66.03
September 23 - $83.07/$77.75
September 29 & 30 - $77.75/$72.42
October 2 & 6 - $85.20/$79.88
October 4, 10, 11, 13, 16, 18 & 20 - $93.72/$88.40

*CM Discounted Parties*: September 2, 8, 11, 13, 16, 18, 20 & 25

*Military Ticket Prices* *
September 2, 8, 11, 13, 16, 18, 20, & 25 - Adult $50.40 plus tax, Child (3-9) – $46.90 plus tax

*2015 Official MNSSHP Thread*
http://www.disboards.com/threads/official-2015-mnsshp-thread.3383728/

*2015 MNSSHP Dates
September *15, 18, 20, 22, 25 & 27
*October *1, 2, 4, 6, 8, 9, 12, 13, 15, 16, 18, 20, 22, 23, 25, 27, 29 & 31
*November *1

*2015 Sold Out Dates: *9/15 (Sold Out 9/15), 9/22 (Sold Out 9/22) 9/25 (Sold Out 9/23), 9/27(Sold Out 9/26), 10/9, 10/23 (Sold Out 10/20), 10/25 (Sold Out 10/22), 10/27 (Sold Out on 10/19/15), 10/29 (Sold Out 10/14/16), 10/31 (Sold Out on 8/2/15) and 11/1 (Sold Out on 10/5/15) --- 25 Parties in 2015

*2015 Prices
Dates: Sept. 15, 18, 20, 22, 25, 27; Oct. 1*
_Advance Purchase Price_ (adults/children): $68/$63
_Same Day Purchase Price _(adults/children): $74/$69
_DVC/AP Prices_: Adult: $63 + tax, Child: $58 + tax
_Military Ticket Prices _(adults/children): $47.60/$41.10

*Dates: Oct. 2, 4, 6, 8, 9, 12, 13, 15, 16, 18, 20, 22, 23, 25, 27, 29, Nov. 1*

_Advance Purchase Price_ (adults/children): $74/$69
_Same Day Purchase Price _(adults/children): $79/$74
*Dates: Oct. 31 Price, no matter when you buy them (adults/children): $87/$82*


----------



## monique5

*2019 MNSSHP Exclusive Merchandise*​ *ALL THE MERCH From Mickey’s Not So Scary Halloween Party!*
10/18 - Now Available During Regular Hours
*








*
https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2019/08/17/all-the-merch-from-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/

Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party 2019 Glow in the Dark Tee – $28.17





Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party 2019 Womens Dolman Tee – $34.99





Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party 2019 Vest – $36.99





Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party 2019 Vampire Mickey Ornament – $26.99





*2019 Exclusive MNSSHP Pins



*

Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party 2019 Limited Release Pin  – $15.99





*Halloween 2019 Countdown Pin*
_The Halloween countdown pin for 2019 features Jack Skellington and Sally from The Nightmare Before Christmas! Limited edition of 3,000. _
_Available at Disneyland and Walt Disney World on September 26, 2019_




https://disneypinsblog.com/new-disney-pins-september-2019-week-4/


*Halloween** Merchandise*​
 *Disney Halloween Merchandise Has Appeared On shopDisney*
https://www.shopdisney.com/search?query=halloween
*



*

Minnie Mouse Witch Ear Headband





Mickey and Minnie Trick-or-Treat Bags
*



*

Mickey Mouse Halloween Spirit Jersey
*



*

Minnie & Mickey Plush in Halloween Costumes
*



*

Jack the Pumpkin King Halloween Plush
*



*

https://disneyfashionista.com/disney-halloween-merchandise-has-appeared-on-shopdisney/​* 2019 Halloween Resort Refillable Mug*
*$18.99 + tax*







http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2019/08/26/the-2019-happy-halloween-disney-world-refillable-resort-mugs-have-arrived/

*



*

Hocus Pocus Villain Spelltacular Mug – $19.99





Hocus Pocus Villain Spelltacular MagicBand – $34.99





Hocus Pocus Villain Spelltacular Spirit Jersey – $64.99





Hocus Pocus Villain Spelltacular Alex and Ani set – $79.99 





New Hocus Pocus Pandora Charm - Uptown Jewelers for $65




https://disneyfashionista.com/run-amuck-for-all-the-new-hocus-pocus-jewelry/


*Full Details on Merchandise:*
https://*****.com/2019/08/photos-ev...ry-halloween-party-2019-at-the-magic-kingdom/

https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/2019-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-merchandise/


----------



## monique5

*2019 Posted MNSSHP Guest Itineraries*
​


jhoannam said:


> Waiting to board our flight home. Here is my review. We had FPs for M&M at Town square, SDMT & Splash.
> We did M&M at 4:00, waited 20 minutes. Then grabbed our Sorcerer’s card.
> Did SDMT, followed by splash. It was 6:12 when we got in line for BTMR, should have been a 15 minute wait but the ride went down for about 20 minutes. Decided to place a mobile order at Peco’s, that turned out to be a terrible idea. We waited 30 minutes to get our food, I know it was probably ready in 10 but the CMs must have all been new. There were no mobile orders coming out, it was my first time using MO so I had no idea how it worked. After 25 minutes we asked to speak to the manager and he helped one person and then wasn’t seen again. I finally was able to flag down a CM that knew exactly where to find my order, I didn’t get a text until an hour later. I really don’t think they were prepared for the masses.
> At 7:45 we walked to PoC and the line was super long, again I don’t think they expect these many people, the line was all the way to JC thankfully it moved fast, posted 35, actual 10. ToT lines were long but moved fast 5-10 each line.
> Went to HM, posted 40 actual 20... people were leaving the line because it was snaked at the beginning but not towards ride entrance.
> It was 8pm and Frontierland was already crowded with parade watcher. We checked into Cruella’s at 9:15 then headed to Tomorrowland to ride SM. Space had a 50 minute posted wait and the line was probably 30 feet out the door, we moved on to Speedway, they were only running half so we waited 20 minutes, after that SM was only posted at 30 minutes, we waited about that. LOVED it in the dark, highlight of the night.
> We went to the hub to watch the fireworks, loved it wished we would have been able to see more of it but I’m sure other reviewers have noted how packed it was.
> After we headed to Tony’s to enjoy the food & beverages. If I were to do it again I would NOT do Cruella’s. The food was not good, my 11 year old can make better brownies and desserts. There was plenty of good enough viewing spots around 11pm near the front of the park. We ended up just spending the rest of the party at Tony’s because we were too tired to walk anywhere else, it was day 6 for us so we were exhausted.
> I wish we would have done the Plaza viewing area party, although from the little I read I think that was crowded too.
> We didn’t get much done at the party, the walkways felt more crowded than any other day at MK during this trip, people were rude but I think we were all just annoyed by the crowds and how unprepared the CMs appeared.
> 
> We had a much better time during the 2016 & 2018 sold out parties.






BraveLittleToaster2 said:


> I was there tonight!! I was bing bong and I was with Peter Pan, Darla from Nemo, Razoul from Aladdin and a computer error.
> 
> I found it busy!!! We got our must do's done. But this is what we got done once the party started at 7. (We did do some rides prior to 7)
> 
> 6:20pm we waited for Jafar and were second in line.
> 7:05pm did the TOT spot at jungle cruise
> 7:15pm We went over to get magic shot at haunted Mansion about 20 min wait.
> 7:45pm TOT and ride overlay at Monsters Inc. The overlay was cute and we stayed a little while.
> 8:10pm We noticed main Street filling up with people for parade spots. So headed to frontierland to get out spot.
> 8:15pm Found parade spot in frontierland (lots of spots left, I'd reccomend 40 minutes)
> 9:40pm Parade ended
> 9:50 we were able to cut through to get back to hub before parade ended there and we're let through to cut across between two floats. I figured we'd have to wait but it was setup very nicely.
> 9:55pm headless horseman magicshot (no wait since parade was still going on)
> 
> We decided to walk back to our resort at BLT and watch fireworks from the observation area as my kids were really tired and my legs and back hurt really bad. I liked the fireworks, the music was a little underwhelming but overall it was a good show!






MyTwoPrincesses said:


> Good morning!  I have been posting but I wanted to give a rundown in one place of my thoughts.  We attended the August 20 party last night.  It was crowded.  I think the biggest impact may have been the number of passholders in town for SWGE previews.  We have noticed a lot here in general and tacking on an extra party (or the pass) seems like a good idea...  But despite the crowds we had a great time.
> 
> Our priorities were the parade, show and fireworks.  We also wanted to see the ride overlays at space mountain and Pirates.
> 
> 3:45 Bus pulled in and they were just starting to scan magic bands
> 4:00 Through the ticket line and with the wristband.  The ticket process took a while.
> 4:01 it started to pour.  As a result we didn’t get pictures we wanted on main street.  We just went straight to Tomorrowland for our Space Mountain fastpass
> 4:20 done riding space mountain
> 4:20-4:35 haunted mansion without fastpass
> 5:00-5:20 splash mountain with fastpass
> 5:30-5:50 Jungle Cruise with fastpass
> 5:50-6:00 Flying carpets
> 6:00-6:30 snack at Aloha isle - kids wanted to sit, use restroom, also grabbed great bags during this time
> 6:30-7 dinner at Pecos bill
> 7:10-7:30 POTC with overlay.  Wait posted at 40 minutes, it was much shorter.  Actors were in line as well as inside the ride. We all enjoyed this.
> 7:25-8:15 7DMT posted wait was 45 minutes, more like 35
> 8:25-8:40 space mountain.  Posted wait was 40.  Took less than 30.  We loved the overlay here.  It was much scarier than normal
> 8:45-8:50 monsters inc laugh floor ToT.  We sat for a minute during the show.  We caught the tail end or would have stayed longer
> 8:55-9:10 Buzz Lightyear, gift shop, bathroom
> 9:30-9:45 auntie gravities, strolling towards castle with milkshakes.  The pumpkin spice one is delicious
> 9:50-10:15 wait for fireworks.  We found a good spot at the hub by getting in there right at the end of the first parade.
> 10:15 - 10:30 fireworks
> 10:30-1040 walked to Frontierland.  Crowds were crushing.  It was insane.
> 10:45-11 BTMRR.  My oldest didn’t want to ride so she saved a spot for us right across from Pecos bill.  We still would have gotten a spot but we were front row.
> 11:10 headless horseman
> 11:15-11:30 parade
> 11:30-11:40 followed parade towards liberty square
> 11:40-11:45 pictures by haunted mansion
> Midnight hocus Pocus show
> 
> Bus lined were awful.  We waited 45 minutes for a bus to Coronado springs.  In retrospect I should have gotten a Minnie Van.






Iralyn said:


> We were there last night and had a fantastic time, thanks in part to this thread.
> 
> It was me and DD11.  It was our first Halloween party and only time at Magic Kingdom this trip.  Our main interests were rides, parade, fireworks, trick or treating and just enjoying the atmosphere.
> 
> This is how our evening shook down...
> 3:30 Arrived and joined the line/throng outside the gates
> 3:48 They started letting people in (even though prior to that they kept repeating 4 p.m.).  I believe it took us about 10 minutes to get thru the line for tickets and bands...maybe even less. We headed thru the bypass and got our bags.  That was one thing I may have missed without the DIS as they weren't actively directing people that way at the time.
> 
> Originally we had a FP for Jungle Cruise as we never made it on during our last trip due to weather cancellations.  Well due to the weather, it was down so on our way to MK I'd received notice that we now had a use anytime on most rides FP.  Dd wanted to do Buzz so we  headed that way (which made way more sense with our other FPs). We got to Buzz and it was down so we decided to check out Carousel of Progress as it is one attraction that I'd never done and, of course, had no wait.  Well, it turned out to be an awesome choice as we were inside for the one major downpour of the evening.  After that we headed back to Buzz (which was running but still having issues) with our FP.  Then did Peoplemover and got a seasonal (not party special) Halloween popcorn bucket.
> 
> Next we headed to Dumbo for our 4:30-5:30 FP (it was a bit after 5 by this point I think). Then our FP for Peter Pan in the 5:30-6 slot.  We were done there about 5:50 and decided to see how many rides we could motor through before official party start time.  We did Its A Small World, Winnie the Pooh, the Carousel and Mad Tea Party (before overlay) before stopping for drinks at 6:45 at Cosmic Ray's which was a bit crazy.  We sat for a few minutes on a bench outside.
> 
> By that point it was almost 7 so we decided to head back to Mad Tea Party. The Halloween music and lights overlay was now on but it was still pretty much a walk on.  Then we did trick or treating at Carousel of Progress and Monsters Laugh Floor, enjoying the show for a bit.  My daughter wasn't interested in standing in line to meet characters but decided she wanted to see (i.e. from the distance) Jack and Sally if possible so we headed down Main St.  In case anyone else is wondering, no you can't see Jack and Sally without going thru the M&G line as they are in a room (which has probably been described here but I didn't pay attention as I was not planning on this). But it worked out fine because we were then able to collect our allergy treats with no wait (as advised by another DISer to not wait til end of evening). On our way back up Main St. at 8, we stopped at Main Street Bakery/Starbucks to get an Amuck cupcake (don't forget napkins and a fork/spoon).  The line was shorter than it usually is at our local Starbucks!
> 
> At this point we were heading towards the hub so I decided to see what the current situation was.  We found a decent spot in the hub that was sort of second row and decided to sit down and enjoy our treats and "watch" (not a great view but could sort of see and could hear and see special effects) the 8:30 Hocus Pocus show.  Then stayed in the same spot for parade and fireworks with great views of both.  I had really been debating what to do about parade and fireworks as I knew DD's tolerance for sitting and waiting was not great so I didn't know how far ahead we could stake out spots and since it was only the two of us, it wasn't like we could really take turns holding a spot.  But this worked out well as there was just a tolerable wait between elements and candy distraction! We loved the parade and fireworks!
> 
> After the fireworks I made a bit of a tactical error as we headed into Adventureland to do Pirates of the Carribean.  I realized we'd get trapped by second parade but we were already past the point of no return.  Pirates of the Caribbean was posted 40 minutes but I'm sure it was less than that.  Then did Aladdin ride (walk on). At this point MDE was showing a 5 minute wait for the smaller rides on the other side of the park but no way for us to get there easily!  We headed back into the hub where we could still get an okay view of the parade.  Once the parade was over we headed back for one last ride on the tea cups and a popcorn refill before heading out of the park just after midnight.  A mass of people in the Pop Century bus line but they had multiple buses so the line kept moving.
> 
> I'll do another post (far less wordy) with a few tidbits of advice (and whatever I forgot..lol).






TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Here is my experiences for 8/20.
> 5 things before:
> 1.This was a last minute trip planned for AP SWGE previews. We were only in DW for 3 nights.
> 2.We went to the 1st party last year, so we had lower expectations for this night.
> 3. We did EMM here so hit most of the rides we wanted. Skipped overlays since we did last year.
> 4. I had a screaming headache almost all night, so our night was not a typical touring night.
> 5. We had both dessert parties planned, so fireworks and parade were not an issue.
> I asked DS7 before we left what his priority was. He said if Stitch's line or Jafar's lines were not bad he'd do those, otherwise candy and a couple of MSs.
> I wanted the MSs on Main Street, and the hitchhiking ghosts. Anything more was a bonus (we have headless horseman from last year)
> 
> We arrived from WL to MK around 6. Got right in, walked the back path. Headed to see what waits were like in the Tomorrowland area. Stitch's wait was way out to the end of the building, so that was a no go. We checked Buzz, still at 30ish. So we walked around back to see if Fab 5 had started lining up and a CM said they do not come out until 7, so we walked past LM ride, and Photographer had no line. I asked if she had magic shots, thinking it was the crab, to my surprise it was the fire pumpkin.
> Rode IASW since it was 5 min.
> Party:
> TOT at Jamboree Bears right at 7, walked straight thru quickly.
> Went to TOT behind Splash
> TOT by BTMR
> walked thru to see JC line wayyyy backed up, and Jafar's line was longer than DS was comfortable with. So headed back thru to HM, that line was backed way out as well
> BUT Hatbox ghost MS was only 5-10 min, so we did it.
> Went to Gazebo, line for Gavediggers was I am guessing 20 minutes? We did it last year, so skipped it this time. BUT, no wait for hitchhiking ghosts!!
> As we walked thru Main Street, found a Photographer with no line, so we knocked out those MS! We ended up with 2 different burning pumpkin shots, both diff backgrounds and poses tho.
> Tot at Monsters around 8ish, long line, but little stopping.
> Did COP, didn't realize it was an applesause.
> Went to check in for plaza dessert party bcuz my headache was making me feel nauseous.
> We were among maybe 2 other people, lol. Ate some desserts, rested. Watched a bit of castle show from our table.
> Headed back out to Monsters Tot one last time and sat for a bit to watch.
> Bathroom break and went to get a spot in garden early so I could lay down. Caught some of parade from our spot, not a good view, but could see some.
> Projections were great. I wish I wouldn't have read other reviews/opinions prior to, bcuz they were in my head while I watched. lol
> After fireworks we went straight down to Cruella's.
> Got some food and drinks, DS enjoyed the pizza. I didnt eat much so can't give a review on the food. Cruella was out and about mingling, but didn't do a great job of hitting tables. Infact, a couple of women sitting by me at parade view were not happy with Cruella part. I didn't need a pic with her, I wasn't sure I could smile at this point bcuz of my headache.
> We went over to parade spot at 11. Glad I did bcuz we got a bench. There was curb space open in our area, but it filled up quickly.
> There was no curb space open that I saw around Tony's. (I looked to see if I wasted my money.  )
> Once parade started my head was not as bad, thank goodness, bcuz I could enjoy my FAV part of this night.
> We left after that, I needed my bed.
> For me, in my condition, I was happy to have both dessert parties. Gave me plenty of breaks from crowds and craziness to rest.
> YMMV
> Sorry so long!
> 
> ETA:We came home with 3+ pounds of candy between the 2 of us.






GraveKelly said:


> Thought I'd share my party experience. Attended the first party on 8/16. It was the final night of my solo trip and my first MNSSHP. My main focus was the parade, fireworks, Hocus Pocus show, and snacks. I am not big on character meets and wasn't super interested in trick or treating.
> 
> I was at the park all day and found the crowds to be really light up until around 4pm when party ticket holders arrived and then it did get really crowded. Here's what I got to do during the party
> 
> *4:00* BTMR stand by (40 min posted, waited 37 min)
> *5:15* Splash stand by (40 min posted, waited 23 min)
> *5:45* checked in and got my wrist band, map, trick or treat bag & starter candy at Tortuga Tavern. Took all of 5 minutes.
> *5:50-6:15* ate at Pecos Bills, did mobile order which took about 15 minutes, crowded and hard to find a seat
> *6:30* Haunted Mansion
> *6:45* Checked out the line for the wedding cake in Liberty Square but it was crazy long (thought I'd come back later but never did make it back)
> *7:00* Arrived at the Hub on the dot at 7 pm to hear the party kick-off announcement and see the CMs really start cracking down on wrist bands and sweeping out day guests
> *7:08* Monsters Inc Dance Party, was on my way to Space and it was too cute not to stop and get my groove on with Sully for a minute
> *7:12* Space Mountain (35 posted, waited 19min) Because I was solo, I was re-directed at the FP merge point as a single rider which cut 15 minutes off the wait. Loved the overlay! So much better than regular SM. The dark and the music really amped up the whole ride!
> *7:25* checked the wait time on the app for Pirates and it showed 30min but by the time I got over there it was up to 50min so decided to try later
> *7:30* stopped at Aloha Isle for a Pirate's Horizon, orange & pineapple juice with passion fruit syrup. Refreshing & tropical, wasn't very sweet which I liked.
> *8:15* Haunted Mansion, loved seeing the ghosts on the lawn. Some excellent heckling going on. Very funny!
> *8:50* Arrived to watch the first parade at Liberty Square, beside Ye Ol' Christmas Shop and across from Sleepy Hollow
> *9:05* Headless Horseman. SO cool! One of my favorite parts of the whole party
> *9:20* Boo to You Parade. I LOVED IT!! So cute! By far the best Disney parade I've seen (WDW or Disneyland). Loved the song, the costumes, the characters, the dancers. Just brilliant!
> *9:50* Arrived at the Hub for fireworks, stopped at the popcorn cart for a Jack Skellington Cake Push Pop. It was delightful. Chocolate, buttercream, and sugar pearls, what's not to love! Cute too. Grabbed a spot behind and slightly to the left of the partners statue, between it and the castle. Had a great view of Jack, the castle & the fireworks, crowded but not claustrophobic. Sat on the ground and enjoyed my cake pop and people watched while I waited.
> *10:20* Fireworks. I was blown away! Jack Skellington was fabulous. Loved the projections, the music, the storyline, and the fireworks. Having never seen Hollowishes, though, I don't have anything to compare to. Sounds like those who have may feel differently.
> *10:45* Pirates (15-minute wait). Loved the live pirates! So fun interacting with them. It was a great last ride of the trip. Did my only trick or treating of the night at the exit and got some chocolate gold coins
> *11:13* Boo to You, round 2. I'm such a big parade fan, had to watch it twice! This time I got a spot in Frontierland, across from the Diamond Horseshoe. Because I walked up so late, the view wasn't as good but was able to see just fine.
> *11:15* Headless Horseman
> *11:20* Parade
> *11:52* Back to the Hub to grab a spot for Hocus Pocus. Found a spot right against the fence/wall around partners, near where I watched the fireworks. Was able to sit and watch the show with a great view
> *12:05* Hocus Pocus. Such a fun show! Love the Sanderson Sisters and all the Villians. Gave me good, nostalgic 90's vibes. I can see if you've been to several parties, not necessarily needing to see this show every time but as a first-timer, loved it!
> *12:45* Bus Stop to CBR. This was the only pain point of the night for me (and the worst bus experience of the whole trip). Took until 1:27 am to get on a bus. Was in my room at 1:54 am.
> 
> I had a really fantastic time and would not hesitate to do another party. Loved seeing all the guests in costumes. People are SO clever and creative. The whole vibe of the night was so fun! Next time I think I'd want to do a little trick or treating and definitely try some more snacks.
> 
> Happy Halloween!!!







Jaimetropmickey said:


> Was at the party last night and had a great time! It was myself (Bo), DH (Duke), DD8 (alien) and DD6 (Gabby Gabby). Last party was 10 years ago on our Disneymoon.  We had no plan... so we winged it!
> 
> 
> Got in quickly at 345, got our bracelets and starter candy bag. Wish we would have gone for seconds... by far the most interesting candy in the park since it is all new (Hazelnut M&Ms, birthday cake chocolates...)
> Used the pre-party time to knock out rides with minimal waits.
> Got in line at 650 to meet Lotso. Waited 20 minutes.
> Rode all three rides with overlays... loved all 3 of them! Posted times were higher then actual wait times for all but Space.
> Did all 3 Dance Parties. Stayed for 2-3 songs each. My DD prefered the Monsters.
> Found a spot about 20 minutes before the first parade in front of the Prairie Outpost in Frontierland. DDs were in front, we were in back. Had the Hades nachoes while waiting... quite good!
> Found a spot with a bit of an obstructed view in the hub 15 minutes before the fireworks. Honestly, I really do not feel the need to see these again. I like lots of spooky music and vilains with my Halloween fireworks
> Did a bit of ToT... did not have to do many stations since they really gave so much!
> Posed for a few magicshots... you do NEED to ask the photographers for these. They will not automatically do them.
> Left at midnight with the crowds to go to POP. They did a great job with the buses!
> All in all we had a great time. That being said, I don't feel with APs we get enough out of it. Will probably be another 10 years before our next party  Now the Christmas one... I would do again in a heartbeat!






Disneymom1126 said:


> It’s been a few days, but I wanted to share our experience for the party on Tuesday the 20th. It may be especially helpful for anyone who is focused on rides and shows. Overall, we had a great time, but it was a bit different to me this year compared to previous (this was our 4th MNSSHP). Specifically:
> 
> 1. It felt more crowded and I don’t say that lightly. We have been to sold out nights and this felt as crowded if not more...on a Tuesday in late August. I was surprised and they were checking wristbands regularly so these weren’t day guests who stayed.
> 
> 2. The fireworks show looked like they added fireworks and music to a Disney junior episode. It was oddly upbeat and the music choices were strange...really missed grim grinning ghosts as part of it. We loved hallowishes so this was a let down.
> 
> 3. Lines for everything were longer. We got everything done we wanted to do, but we also know what we are doing so we had a good plan. I can see it being really frustrating for anyone who didn’t have a plan.
> 
> Here is what we did:
> 
> - Arrived at MK at 3:30. They let us in at about 3:50.
> 
> -  Took some pics as we walked through the party entrance area.
> 
> - used FP for Buzz (3:20-4:20)
> - rode people mover
> - used FP for Tomorrowland speedway (4:20-5:20)
> - did laugh floor
> - grabbed a drink (it was super hot!)
> - used FP for Space Mountain (5:30-6:00)
> - grabbed a quick dinner at Cosmic Rays
> - met up with some friends we learned were there and took some pics
> 
> - rode Aladdin's carpets
> - was going to ride pirates but line looked crazy so we didn’t at that time
> - rode Splash Mountain
> - rode Thunder Mountain
> - got frozen apple cider and Carmel pretzels in Frontierland
> *note this was about 8:30 because my daughter has a daily med she takes at that time. Pecos Bills seemed understaffed or was just really slow. I was in just to get some cups of water and it took me like 15 min only to learn they had them sitting off to the right and you could just grab them
> 
> - rode pirates
> - rode haunted mansion
> - rode it’s a small world
> - headed to find a spot for fireworks - we got a spot at about 9:45 in the fenced garden area near Casey’s. People usually sit, but they all stood so we stood too. Had a great view and with it being so hot was glad we weren’t shoulder to shoulder with people.
> 
> - went to liberty square area to get a spot for the 2nd parade. It was nice because the kids sat right where they put the rope up and the adults sat on the benches they have right there (in front of where they usually have the little market in liberty square). We could keep an eye on kids and not have to sit on the ground. People stood in front of us right before the parade started, but the kids could see and I still had a view when I did stand up so it was fine with me. Also sitting on the bench was more important to me than filling in the space in front of me lol...I could have stood right behind the girls about 10 min before parade started and had front row view). Some people who were sitting like we were then sat on the back of the benches with feet on the seat of the bench when the parade started and CMs didn’t make a big deal of it.
> 
> - rode Peter Pan
> - rode 7DMT *note they had the wait posted at 55 minutes...my guess is to dissuade people from getting in the line. We only waited 15 and got in the line at 11:55pm.
> - left the party (last show was ending as we were exiting 7DMT)
> 
> Some other observations - people as per usual never cease to amaze me - as we walked through the Peter Pan que there were hundreds of candy wrappers on the ground in the darlings bedroom scene room...and I’m not exaggerating. I felt bad for those who were going to have to clean that up!
> 
> Lines for rides were typically posted at 25 minutes, but we waited more like 10-15. Obviously not bad at all compared to wait times during the day, but in past years we have walked on to the point of riding things like BTMRR and Splash multiple times in a row with only having to walk the que and get on...that was not the case for us this year. Only thing that was walk on was it’s a small world.
> 
> We won’t do a party in August again...I knew it would be hot, but it was pretty miserable with the humidity even after midnight. We made the best of it and none of us complained, but it wouldn’t be my choice again! My favorite ride of the night was the boat ride back to the resort cause there was a cool breeze lol.
> 
> I hope this is helpful for others!






fantasycloud said:


> Completed 8/27.  Will try to post a small synopsis, but we did so much. Did Not find it too busy. Large emphasis on TOT because kids preference.
> 
> 3:30 arrived at turnstiles
> 3:45 line stared moving, moved quickly through  but major blockage of people waiting for bands. We know we could get them at various locations inside but couldn’t get past with strollers.
> Next: picked up sorcerers card and did bypass.
> Next: FP for Ariel and Peter Pan
> Dinner for first child, tacos at Peco’s bills
> Dinner for second child: Cosmic Rays, mobile order line took forever, regular line would have been faster.  Lotso burger and Mickey burger. Lotso was good but preferred Mickey for more stronger cheese and bacon!
> TOT at Monsters and Philharmagic, both had two stops. Then Pinocchio’s only one stop (two was reported earlier). Lines appeared long but moved so fast. About 1 min waiting.
> Rode. Small world. Dance party with Disney JR.
> 8:50 Waited in frontierland for first parade while kids TOT at Horseshoe and Jamboree.  Waited in line 15 people deep to get Constance’s Wedding cake but it sadly wasn’t a snack credit as shown on a famous blog about food.
> Parade crowds slowly built but didn’t feel overly crowded. Only two deep on side where we were, looked deeper on side across from us.
> Headed for fireworks spot after parade, got spot inside hub.
> Had Jack and Sally Cake pop. Didn’t like it, cake was dry and crumbled, messy.
> Kid had to bathroom with 10 mins to showtime. I ran her to Casey’s through crowds and back, made it just in time. Yuck to hot for a run like that. Huge sorry to all the people we work our way though.
> Then did Teacups, Speedway, Teacuos again. Ariel/Eric (11:15ish, 10 min wait), Belle and Gaston (11:35, five groups in front of us), Moana (11:50, 2 min wait), Pirates (11:57). Actors were so much fun. They asked Son dressed as Eric if he found his mermaid. And asked daughter dressed as Ursula how she got her legs. Daughter didn’t speak (shy) so they asked her if her voice was in shell. Cute.
> Exited at ride 12:02, candy closed at exit. Photopass photo in front of castle.  Headed out, on monorail about 12:30ish, was a three monorail wait time. Clear wait line when we left.






HuskyForever said:


> Mostly a lurker but wanted to say thanks to all for posting reviews and plans.  It helped us (2 Adults, 1 5 year old) figure out what we wanted to do for last nights party.  It was our first MNSSHP.  We had a great time and accomplished everything we wanted to do.  Our focus was ToT, fireworks, parade, Hocus Pocus Show, Teacups Overlay.  Here is what we did, though forgive me, I don’t remember times for everything.
> 
> 3:25pm Arrived at MK SO HOT
> 3:45pm Gates open YAY!
> Bands were a little slow but no biggie.
> Went to pick up SOTMK card then back to the bypass. We were so hot and sweaty we just skipped photo ops here.
> Got TOT bags.
> Bathroom break in the sweet, sweet air conditioning.
> 3:30-4:30 (4:15) 1st FP Buzz
> Stand by People Mover No wait
> 4:30-530 (4:28) 2nd FP Speedway
> 4:50 (4:45) 3rd FP Modified Teacups
> Snack break Cosmic Rays 20 mins
> 5:15-6 4th FP Dumbo
> Stand by Under the Sea 5 min wait
> Stand by Carousel 15 min wait
> ~6:10 pm Stand by HM 10 min wait
> 6:30-6:50pm Pretzel break in Frontierland
> 6:55pm ToT Miners Cove
> ToT Splash Mountain Long lines but steady moving. 5-10 mins
> ToT CBJ 5 mins 2 stops
> ToT Diamond Horseshoe 5 mins
> ToT PhilharMagic 2 treat stops Took a break inside to cool off.
> ToT Pinocchio Village Haus
> ToT Ariel’s Grotto 10 mins. This was a slow trail for us and we got 2 pieces of candy.
> ToT Railroad Station. Also super slow, long line. At least we got a handful of candy.
> Btw, this area was a hot mess.  There were lines everywhere and it was hard to immediately tell what they were for.  We got outta there fast.
> Teacups with overlay.  10-15 min wait
> At this point it’s close to 8:15
> ToT Cosmic Ray’s
> Stopped by Descendance Party. Was pretty impressive. We watched for 20 mins (kiddo too shy to dance). DJ was fun, energetic, and engaging. Guided some dances. Constant “video calls” from the Descendants characters, as well as music videos.
> ToT Monsters Inc 2 stops stayed to watch for 10 mins
> 9pm Check-in Garden Plaza Dessert Party. No line, separate check-in. Spent just under an hour relaxing. Treats were fine, worth it to us to not stress about a spot. I’m short and ALWAYS end up with someone tall standing right in front of me. Kiddo was worn out so she enjoyed sitting, eating, drinking, and no boring waiting.
> 9:55pm walk to Garden. Lots of space, back rail mostly full for unobstructed views. We stood on left side about 6 ft in front of back rail.
> 10:15pm Fireworks. Fun. Not HEA great, but enjoyable.
> 10:35 Bathroom break, then fight the Main Street crowd to head to Adventureland.
> ToT Jungle Cruise
> Stand by Flying Carpets. Waited 1 ride cycle
> ToT CBJ now only 1 treat stop
> 10:55pm Found a parade spot just outside exit of CBJ (the walk through at the exit eventually gets roped off adding additional spots to get front row view)
> 11:10 Headless Horseman
> 11:15 Parade
> Followed parade to Hub
> 12:00am Hocus Pocus.  So fun!
> On way out, 2 magic shots (flaming pumpkin, poison apple cauldron)
> Bought Halloween Party Pin
> Headless Horseman Magic Shot before exit (there were 4 photopass photographers set up so very speedy)
> 
> Whew!  We were exhausted but had a great time.  We were worried about possible rain since we had such a big storm the night before.  Little bit of rain around 3:20pm, maybe a sprinkle for a couple of minutes at some point but nothing else.  It was definitely hot the whole night.
> 
> We thought it was like a regular park day in regards to crowds but we enjoyed ourselves tremendously.






Turkey Lurkey said:


> Went to the party last night without a plan in mind at all (ME=DAREDEVIL), here's how we did:
> 
> - Arrived right around 3:45, waited only a few minutes to be let in.
> - Went thru bypass to get ToT bag and first candy, stopped to get photo with Minnie statue.
> - Made a beeline straight to 7DMT for our 4:10 FP, rode it. Had to go back in to retrieve a costume piece left behind by youngest DD.
> - Hopped on The Little Mermaid Ride with no wait, then Mermaid Ariel Meet and Greet for youngest. maybe a 10 minute wait for that.
> - Beast's Castle Photopass and Magic shot for oldest DD.
> - Stopped at Pinocchio Village Haus for dinner. It may have rained while we ate...not sure.
> - Mandatory Haunted Mansion ride.  Walked on.
> - Headed to the Tiki Room for Moana M&G, wait was about 50 minutes, maybe less.  By the time we got done with that, it was 7pm, Start of Party.  The times we stopped by after that, the line looked pretty short.  Got Dole Whip Floats afterwards.
> - I think we hopped in the Country Bear ToT line after that. (longest ToT wait of the night)
> - Headed back to Fantasyland so DW and Oldest DD could get Belle and Gaston's M&G.  I took youngest DD thru Ariel's Grotto ToT line (fairly longish wait), got photopass-flaming pumpkin magic shot for her.  Went back to B&G M&G, DW & DD not done yet, so other DD and I did a restroom break and a water run from Gaston's Tavern (I also snuck a LeFou's Brew, don't tell my wife).  Got back to them as they were getting their pictures taken.
> - First Parade was starting, so we decided to head to Pirates, got Magic Mirror Magic Shots and the Gus/Donut container on the way.
> - Got in line for Pirates, line looked long but standby said only 15 minutes.  I timed it, it was accurate, they moved a lot of people fast on it.
> - By the time we got out, parade was ending and we took another rr break and hopped in the Jafar M&G line. Then a quick jaunt thru the Jungle Cruise ToT line.
> - DDs wanted to meet Stitch, so we headed over to Tomorrowland. They hopped in his line and I went to go get some popcorn.  They were still in line when I got back, so I went thru the Monsters Inc ToT, then sat by the exit to Stitch to watch the fireworks. Great place to watch the projections on the castle, not so great to watch the fireworks. DW and the DDs got done with the M&G as the fireworks ended.  We ran thru the Monsters Inc line again. HANDFULS of candy at this point.
> - Rode the PeopleMover as we needed a bit of a break. Then got a PP pic with one of the giant inflatable pumpkins.
> - Headed to the front of the park to watch the parade with the idea of hopping in the Jack & Sally line as soon as it was over.  DW and DD2 went to find a spot while DD1 and I ran and got the SotMK party card and some beverages.
> - Popped in to the J&S M&G to see when they would stop meeting, Castmember said the line was 1 hr 15 min long at that point, so probably soon.  Went back to report this to DD1, who was the one who wanted to meet them, and gave her the choice to watch the parade or see J&S, she chose the parade (it was the last night of our trip and they were pretty charactered out at that point.)
> - Couple more PP photos after the parade and some quick shopping to use up the rest of our Snack Credits and we were heading out the door as the Sanderson Sisters were finishing up their show.
> 
> 
> All and all, we were pretty satisfied with the event. Got almost everything we wanted to do accomplished.  Slightly bummed at missing J&S but other characters and the FP were more a priority.  Figured the shows we could watch online.  Bummed I didn't get the event t-shirt I wanted or the Maleficent pin, I probably could have gotten the former, as I did see it in my size early in the night but figured I'd buy it later.  Emporium didn't have it in my size at the end of the night, and I didn't want to be bothered with going to the back of the park to look for it.  Wanted to try Constance's cake, but the line was pretty long, and we never went back for it.  Didn't write down the locations of the other two Hitchhiking ghost containers, so that was totally on me.  But, we ended up with two Gallon size bags of candy (which got DW hauled out of line at the TSA checkpoint this morning, lol), and had a lot of compliments on our costumes (the ladies were Jedi Princesses and I was Darth Goofy.)  All in all, a great time, but probably not doing it again (at least not in August...too blasted hot).
> 
> 
> TL






menotyou21 said:


> MNSSHP 2019 (8/30)
> 
> I'm not much for writing reports, but if any of this helps, great.  Like many others have said, the party seemed fairly low in attendance.  It's my first time, so I can't gauge it against another.
> 
> My times are fairly on point, with a couple TOT not written down.  For the adults or solo, we were 2 adults, no kids.  I did find the CMs were primarily not as interested in giving us much candy. We didn't mind at all, but just info if TOT matters to you.
> 
> 3:35 at ttc
> 3:55 wristband
> BTMR FP canceled
> 4:10 IASM
> 4:30 FP Splash Mt
> 4:55 CHH (mobile order in less than 1 min)
> Place was empty
> 5:24 FP Space Mt
> 5:45 7D M&G 3rd row behind wooden wall or about 100ppl. Starting at 6:15: 1 1/2 rows in 15 min. 4 rows 30 min. The back of the line is shorter at 6:45 then when I arrived at 5:45. 5 1/4 rows in 45 min. Next in line at 7:15.
> 7:25 Ariel TOT 3 min
> 7:30 7DMT (posted 25 min wait) Rode @7:53
> 8:01 Mickeys Philharmagic TOT deceiving line. Done at 8:05
> 8:10 HM (posted 25min wait) got to see Madame Renata chatting it up. On @8:27
> 8:35 Thunder Mt
> 2 TOT
> Waited for parade
> 9:11 Headless horseman
> 9:15 parade - only watched a few min
> 9:25 PoTC - walk on
> 9:40 get firework spot (front railing on the fountain garden, immediately next to HC spot)
> 10:15 firework show
> 10:45 Space Mt (posted 10 min wait) got on at 11:09
> 11:18 Buzz
> 11:25 tiny line for Lotso Bear
> 11:28-11:44 met all 4 princesses - this was a blast. We were the only people in there with them.  They were incredible! Excellent Cinderella and Tiana.  Rapunzel was hilarious and Elena was fun "talkative".
> 11:45 PP - ride shut down and we were 5th in line.
> 11:55 Mickey M&G (posted 5 minutes wait time) - always longer with Mickey, but I was solo at this point and he was fun
> 12:10 saw rest of Hocus Pocus.
> 
> We were the only people on our bus to Hilton LBV @ DS






mcharnde said:


> We attended the Sept. 6th party.  It was our first one and it was amazing!!!
> -Arrived at 3:45 and went right in line to Jack and Sally.  Was done at 4:45 and I was surprised by how short the line was after us.
> -We were dressed as Nick Wilde, Judy Hopps, and Priscilla the Sloth. When we left the M&G Judy was right outside Town Square theatre watching the Move It, Shake It parade.  When they saw my son as Nick she grabbed him and watched the end of the parade together and then brought him over to see Nick Wilde.  It was like a personal M&G and it was the highlight of the night.
> -We went and got our bags and did a photo op at 5:05.
> -Went to meet Moana, taking our time on the way.  We were finished at 6:04.
> -Grabbed dinner at Peco's Bill.
> -Still had time before the overlays started so we went and got our SOTK card and did some photos.
> -Hopped on POC.  My son loved the overlay.
> -Ran in to Brair Rabbit.
> -Haunted Mansion was about a 5 minute wait.
> -Did a couple TOT spots and once my son figured that we could do that it was game over and it was all he wanted to do.
> -Grabbed seats for the parade at 8:40 across from the Emporium and there was a lot of open spots.
> -They grabbed my son to lead the pre-parade Zootopia dance party with Judy Hopps and he was ecstatic.
> -Loved the parade and then we walked right down and got spots right by the partner statue for the fireworks.  Those were pretty awesome.
> -Rode the teacups and then it was TOT time.
> -Meet Goofy because he had no line at 10:50.  By then we decided to start heading out.
> -On the way to the exit we walked past the Zootopia parade and they grabbed my son again to dance with Nick and he hasn't stopped talking about it.  My Disney mom heart was all choked up seeing how happy he was.
> 
> It was very low crowds so I think we got spoiled but we had an absolute blast!!! The cast members were all so amazing with us.






CampbellzSoup said:


> Ok I guess I should have detailed my plans a bit more for comparative sakes.
> 
> I entered the magic kingdom at 7 pm that night as I was at Epcot being destroyed by the brutal sun all day.
> 
> As soon as we came in we hit up the grave diggers and they were awesome. - 20 mins
> 
> Met Goofy! - 10 mins
> 
> Daisy and Donald - 1 hour and 10 minutes.  Their interaction per guest ate up a good minute or two instead of a hug and shove.  I ensure I got my interaction in too daisy was amazing!
> 
> Minnie - 15 mins
> 
> Then I literally filled my bag with candy going to every treat trail and hitting up both cast members on both sides as I was pressed for time after all these meets.  Stingy with the candy!  Sometimes between the two I got 4 pieces of candy!
> 
> The new fireworks show is to die for....beautiful but again the choices in music just don’t work for me....
> 
> RAN to haunted mansion...
> 
> Then stoked out a parade spot on main street for the second parade...I’ve been doing the parties for years now and the ripe age of 33 I’m getting old as my feed HURT walking al day in Epcot and bouncing like a pin ball in Magic Kingdom.
> 
> Then I got a spot for the Hocus Pocus Spelltacular which was awesome!
> 
> Also there’s this new trend when people are recording fireworks they leave their light on to their phones which makes it insanely bright for people it’s probably one of the most self centered things I’ve ever seen...
> 
> First off theirs a 4K version on YouTube if your heart wishes to watch it again.
> 
> Secondly your light ruins the ambience and mood for everyone in attendance...why do that?






lynzi2004 said:


> We were there last night 9/20 for our first ever party! We had a great time and so appreciate everyone’s suggestions/advice on how to make the most of our party. DH and I are both glad we did it, but it would be something we would do every couple of years as we enjoy HEA and typical night time stuff just as much so likely would pay the upcharge all the time! We were dressed as Aladdin characters with DH as Genie, myself as the Magic Carpet, DD8 as Jasmine, DS6 as Aladdin and DS1 as Abu! Here’s  my take-away...
> 
> 1. We got to the park at 3:30, straight through bag check and the park opened at 3:45. We had FP for Space, 7DMT and Peter Pan.
> 2. Wait times prior to party start were super low. DD did BBB at 5pm and the boys were able to walk on most of Fanstasyland rides between 5-6pm.
> 3. After BBB we went to the Hub for pictures before moving to Adventureland at 6:40 to meet Aladdin. The kids were able to ride the carpets 1x before they came out met them right at 7pm and then got back in line for Jasmine. They were giving handfuls of candy at JC with no line (multiple times) and were able to ride the carpets again before meeting Jasmine/Genie and were on our way to Frontierland for Splash (5 min) and more trick or treating. (A little stingy with the candy over there! Lol)
> 3. TOT at CountryBears long line that you couldn’t see and little candy on our way to Mainstreet for parade. Got a parade spot front row right at 8:55 but it was filling fast.
> 4. Saw fireworks in front of Casey’s garden at walking up right at 10:15. It looked crowded from outside but there was actually quite a bit of room if you could wiggle through some of the crowds. DH and DS rode pirates between parade and fireworks with a 10 min wait and caught the tail end of the fireworks.
> 5. Walked on Buzz and TOTd no wait at COP.
> 6. Space Mtn. 20 min wait while I took our little DS on Dumbo and Pooh. We got to stay on Dumbo bc no one in line.
> 7. Met family back at Teacups and walked on. It was probably 11pm at this point. Our groups really enjoyed the teacups overlay!
> 8. TOTd at Pinocchio’s.
> 9. Rode Peter Pan with a 10 min wait. Basically just long enough to enjoy the que. Handfuls of candy in the line!
> 10. Split off and DH went to ride Haunted Mansion with little one and I took bigs to 7DMT. It was 11:55. We had ridden in prior to party starting with FP but was hoping to do it again. Wait time was 35 min and we were fairly far back. The kids were getting tired at this point so we bailed and walked on Pooh.
> 11. Caught the midnight Hocus Pocus show near Casey’s and then at snacks while waiting for the park to clear. It took about 20 min for the main mass to exit.
> 12. Realized with never traded DD allergy tokens in. Went to town hall as Tony’s was closed and they gave DD a bag full! It was 12:45 probably by this point and MS was almost empty. Took a pic of the kids with a reusable grocery bag busting with all the candy! Like I was literally afraid the handle would break and it took nearly both of them to hold it. Got a shot between the pumpkins right at 1am.
> 13. Walked out and they were still doing Magic Shots of the headless horseman but we didn’t have memory maker so didn’t waste our time and the kids were DONE!
> 14. A bus pulled up shortly to take us to POFQ and we had a seat. Maybe 15-20 people on the bus. Walked into the room a few minutes before 2am!
> 
> Character lines were LONG everywhere all night long. We only did the Aladdin ones and had a good plan for those and really the only ones were were interested in. But every line we passed later was really long! Mainstreet/Hub was crowded but not unbearably so. Wait times were good and it was hit or miss with how much candy you received. My advice is if you find a good one....fill up and then Pass on the crazy long ones or the ones you can’t see the whole line.
> 
> All in all a great atmosphere! It makes us excited to try the MVMCP sometime in the future!






Krios16! said:


> Here is a run down on how everything went for us at last nights party 9/20.
> 12:30 fp for space ranger spin
> 12:45 fp space mountain
> 1:00pm head to Casey’s to eat (Mobile order)
> 1:30 pictures around castle
> 1:40 rr break
> 1:50 big top for party exclusive merchandise (purchased pass holder shirts and pins, Hocus Pocus spirit jerseys)
> 2:10 Ariel’s under the sea
> 2:30 FP Peter Pan
> 2:49 Got in line for jack and sally (second family!)
> 4:40 meet jack and sally
> Candy and all of the bypass pictures by 4:50
> 5:00 Starbucks run
> 5:10 haunted mansion
> 5:30 rr break lol
> 5:52 Tiana and rapunzel (posted wait time 20 mins but we walked up)
> 6:07 big thunder
> Wonder around and pin traded
> 6:40 got in line for Aladdin and abu
> 7:10 got in line for Jafar
> 7:15 got in treat trail at jungle cruise and a huge handful of candy
> 7:22 pirates
> 7:57 Philharmagic treat trail
> 8:06 got a good spot for first Hocus Pocus show
> 8:30 Hocus Pocus show started
> 8:50 got curb spot in the hub
> 9:15 first parade starts
> 9:35 Left parade walked to laugh floor for candy
> 9:50 cosmic rays trick of treat trail
> 10:06 big tips agin because hubby wanted AP shirt for him
> 10:09 rr break again sooo much water lol
> 10:18 SDMT and watched firework show while riding
> 10:30 sleepy hallow
> 10:45 more pictures
> 10:57 got on our bus back to resort
> We got to do everything on our wish list!! Super successful!!






Haley R said:


> Okay here's a rough idea of our day yesterday:
> 
> 2:30 pm Lunch at Garden Grill
> 4:30 Arrived at MK (long lines to get in, but moved quickly)
> -got our Sorcerer's card and skipped bypass
> 4:40 Haunted Mansion FP (ride broke down so we didn't get to ride and the FP lines was super long anyway)
> 4:55 Peter Pan FP
> -Big Top souvenirs (I bought the PH orange shirt and Dh got a slushie)
> -Went back to bypass to get bag and starter candy, got one picture there too
> 5:40-6:35 Got in line for Pooh and Friends (we were third in line, they were super fun to meet)
> 6:40 Rode Tea Cups
> -Philharmagic for treats, we also stopped and watched for about 15 or so minutes. I have to vent for a second. The theater was practically empty and we chose seats near the front so no one around us. Two women literally came and sat RIGHT BEHIND US. Who does that?!! The entire theater was almost empty and they sat behind us. We ended up moving down a few seats because it was just weird.
> 7:30 Got the Snake Eyes drink at Storybook Treats (there was no sign or anything for this, but they do have it. It was VERY expensive for a drink-$10. It does come with the glow dice, but still expensive. It was pretty tasty)
> 7:40 Monsters Inc. treat trail (we sat in there for a good 20 minutes, this was one of my favorite parts of the night. I normally love this show anyway but every got into it last night. We got chosen to "dance for candy" so we stood up and danced.
> -Carousel of Progress for GoGo squeeze (the best thing to get while trick or treating lol)
> 8:10 Walked across to Adventureland for trick or treating
> -Got Hades Nachos and kids nachos at Pecos Bill's. Dh said the Hades Nachos were really good. I didn't try them because I don't like buffalo chicken
> 9:15 got a spot for the fireworks (we were to the left of the partner statue behind a fence and had a great view of the fireworks, lots of people tried to squeeze their way in at the last minute, but we held our ground, we could kind of see the parade but it wasn't a great view which was fine because we've seen it before)
> 10:30 We left right after the fireworks because we were both beat. We did get the Headless Horseman shot in front of the train station because we missed that last year.
> 
> Overall, we had a decent time. We definitely won't be doing another MNSSHP this year and we may even skip it next year unless they really change some things up. We did two parties last year so we didn't feel like there was enough new stuff this year to really have a big must do list. Dh didn't enjoy standing for an hour to watch the fireworks, but I thought it was better than paying $70 pp for the dessert party and we did have a good view. He was extremely tired by that point and I think anything would've annoyed him lol






Dugette said:


> Back from our whirlwind surprise birthday trip! We went to the 9/20 party for our daughter’s 7th birthday. Had a blast and actually did a lot more than we thought we would, though it did feel somewhat crowded. We didn’t have park tickets, so we wanted to get a lot of rides in, not a big focus on character meets or trick-or-treating. We did end up skipping the Haunted Mansion because DD freaked out and started screaming in line, despite the fact that she’s ridden dozens of times and never been scared before. Oh, well. We ended up skipping the parade too because it would have been right after that and, in that state, she probably would have ended up screaming and trying to run from some of the parade segments as well. But we did catch some of it at a distance while waiting for fireworks, so I guess that’s something. Otherwise, we did everything on our must-do list and then some. Oh, also, people-watching was so much fun – loved all the creative costumes!
> 
> *Arrived 3:50pm via boat from WL (WCC for late lunch), walked straight in, had wristbands on and entering park at 3:53pm.
> 
> *Went straight to our Tinkerbell FP (3:10-4:10pm). Observed all the people sitting on the floor waiting for Jack and Sally while we were in that room. Met Tink at 4:08pm, then tried to follow our plan to do standby for Mickey and Minnie (daughter’s birthday, so HAD to meet them in birthday party attire), but the standby jumped from I think 20 to 45 minutes while we were in with Tink, so we decided to check later and went to the bypass instead.
> 
> *After bypass, stopped for the PhotoPass with the aerial view of you in the MK (4:28). Only two people in line before us. Then started heading to our other two FP: Splash and Thunder.
> 
> *On the way, no wait for the Magic Carpets, so took a quick spin.
> 
> *Knocked out our Splash and BTMRR FP back-to-back (4:10-5:10 and 5:10-6:10 – we were done with Splash about 5:20).
> 
> *Started making our way back towards M&M because the wait seemed to be declining from the 75 minutes it had been at. Spotted Nick Wilde and Judy Hopps up on the train station platform (a little before 6pm).
> 
> *Got in line for M&M shortly after that and met them at 6:25pm – not so bad a wait! I used the time in line to multi-task and start prepping our daughter’s hair to be Dizzy from the Descendants for her costume (we hadn’t changed yet because she wanted to wear her Happy Birthday dress to meet M&M).
> 
> *Stopped into a restroom to change DD into her costume/dress on the way to Tomorrowland. Stopped for a quick Halloween Party sign PhotoPass in that area after she changed, 6:46).
> 
> *Made it to Space Mountain around 6:50, based on some advice about shorter lines I’d seen here. Confirmed with a CM that it was already in overlay mode. Still a fair line, but it moved fast and we were out of the ride by 7:15pm. Very cool in the pitch black!
> 
> *Wanted to do the Peoplemover, but it was down for technical difficulties, so we did Buzz instead, since it was basically a walk-on. Came out of Buzz and Peoplemover was running, so enjoyed a spin on that around 7:30pm. We did see the Elvis Stitch line was pretty long – we would have liked to do that, but didn’t want to spare the time.
> 
> *Went through the Laugh Floor around 7:50pm, got a few treats and stopped to watch the show for a few minutes. (We never specifically did a trick-or-treat trail, but there were a lot of attractions giving out candy after, so we got plenty).
> 
> *Entered Cosmic Rays at 8pm. Daughter is a HUGE Descendants fan and we managed to keep this party a secret from her. Also, good place to eat dinner. I brought her over to the dance party while DH got us some food. She got some good dancing in before we grabbed a table within view and ate dinner. For those like me that were trying to figure out what this party would be like, I’d say it’s a fairly typical Disney-style dance party, but Descendants themed. They had a DJ and dance leader CMs that were all fantastic and really made the party, in our opinion. They had some screens up front that showed occasional clips of the Descendants characters, sometimes interactive, sometimes just background movie clips. There was a mix of Descendants and other non-Descendants songs. Personally, I wish they just stuck to Descendants songs because there are so many good ones and that’s what the fans want to hear. But it was still fun. No Descendants characters roaming, BUT since this is the Halloween Party, all the fans dressed as their favorite characters gathered here, so our daughter (dressed as Dizzy) was out there dancing with Evie and Mal and Uma, etc. – she loved that! It seemed like the crowd got bigger and bigger as the time went on. Around 8:40, I believe, they took a break and said the show would start again at 9pm, so I guess they cycle on and off. We peeked in during the break and saw kids hula-hooping. I don’t have the best videos, but will add a couple to the end of this post. Daughter enjoyed this event quite a bit, but was ready for more rides after dinner.
> 
> *We headed out of Cosmic Rays around 8:40 (oh, I had the Lotso burger, which was pretty good). Our daughter tried unsuccessfully to pull the sword from the stone, then we spotted the stepsisters out and about. Since Dizzy is Drizella’s daughter, we joined the crowd following her around. That crowd contained several other kids dressed as Descendants characters and they all instantly bonded and the stepsisters made them all come up together for pictures. Also, do the Disney villians all deny the existence of their Descendants kids? Drizella did and when we mentioned Evie to the Evil Queen the prior night at Artist Point, well, she wouldn’t give that idea the time of day.
> 
> *After a bathroom break, headed into Pirates about 9:10-9:15. Loved the live-action pirates, in both the ride and the queue. Nice addition, they should always have that.
> 
> *About 9:45pm, we headed over to the lawn in front of Casey’s, based on the tips here about that being a good viewing spot. Took the PhotoPass in that area and asked the photographer if it was open for fireworks viewing and she said yes. We grabbed a front-row spot next to another family and waited it out, eating candy. Stood for the show and had a really nice view, since they leave open a walkway in front of the rail, so no heads right in front of you. Able to see Jack and projections quite well.
> 
> *Then we tried to do HM and DD lost her mind, as referenced earlier. We changed our plans and ended up on walk-on It’s a Small World (hadn’t planned to ride it at all, but it calmed DD down, thankfully). Took a quick restroom stop just after 11 and got the magic mirror PhotoPass shots nearby. Also, had passed by the lantern magic shot, but line was very long.
> 
> *Then we did a Fantasyland riding spree, walking onto Little Mermaid, Barnstormer, Teacups, and Pooh. Also did the Disney Junior dance party in the middle of that (fun, only a few kids with 3 characters on the dance floor). We met Goofy outside of the Barnstormer as well, with only 1 family in line (11:38).
> 
> *11:55 we got in line for 7DMT. 35 minute wait posted, but actually about 30 in reality.
> 
> *DD tried her luck with the sword again, but nope. Took a few pictures in front of the castle. Stopped at a Main Street Photopass and got several magic shots in one go (12:49 – dancing ghosts, cauldron, flaming pumpkin).
> 
> *We were staying at the Hilton Lake Buena Vista by Disney Springs. Their bus did not run after the party and we didn’t see any DS buses running either. Ended up taking the ferry to the TTC and then a cab back. All of our feet hurt by then. It was a great night! DD had a blast and got endless compliments on her costume and an all-around fun time was had by all. Glad we did this crazy trip!
> 
> Tired but happy at the end of the night:






bitty246 said:


> Just got back from tonight's (yesterday's) party and I am happy to report even with sellout crowds, we accomplished so much. Granted we did not have meet and greets or trick or treat stops on our priority list. I'm exhausted, and will come back for a more detailed breakdown later, but here's the short if it...  Arrived at MK at 3:40ish. Was immediately in line and through gates by 3:50. Had FP for 7dmt to use by 4:30. Went through bypass, got tot bag and candy. Did not stop for any pics. Straight to 7dmt. Scanned FP at 4:09. Wated 5 min or so, rode and off to Pooh for 2nd FP scanned in 5 min early for 4:35 FP. Decided to switch 3rd FP from Splash Mountain to Enchanted Tales with Belle. This ended up being the longest wait if the night even with a FP. We were held at the entrance for EVER. Lol. Was about 5:15pm when we got done. Went from there to Voyage of the Little Mermaid (walk on). Then met Ariel (10 min wait).  Headed over to BTMRT with 15 min wait time showing on app. It was basically a walk on. Closing in on 6:45, Next did Splash Mountain,  also walk on. Sent husband to get food at Pecos Bill's while the kids and I did Splash. Got off and walked over just around 7:00pm. Happend upon the first set if the Cadaver Dans in front of the Shooting Arcade which reminded me the we were literally a few steps from the Gravediggers, so as soon as the Dans ended their set, we hopped in li e for the Gravediggers. 1 family in front of us at that time. Finished that and did the Hitchhiking Ghosts magic shot. At this point, we decided to feed the kids before they started complaining, so did a mobile order at Columbia Harbor House. This took approximately for-ev-er. Probably 30 minutes or more, but I wasn't really tracking at that time. After that, we decided to stake out our parade spot in Fronteirland on the water side across from the shooting gallery. PERFECT! spot. We were next to the speaker and lighting rig, so really only one row of people could fit. Hubs and oldest child hung out there while I took the two littles to Haunted Mansion. Had a hillarious exchange with Carlotta. She was laughing and we were too. It was amazing! On our way out, We watched Renata?  (eeekkk too tired, cant remember her name!) and Broome. They were ok, but not quite as funny. Made our way back via the water way and had about 10 minutes before the Headless Horseman rode. Watched the parade from there and then cut right across, through the restroom shortcut to basically front and center of the castle for the  Fireworks and Hocus Pocus Spelltacular. This is where the boys (Hisband, Ds13, Ds 7) decided to leave, so my Dd10 and I were pretty agile in maneuvering into that spot. Met an awesome gentleman who kept us talking and found out he was a cast member and a former dancer so he was giving my daughter tips for the college program. Lol. Right before fireworks, a lady a few rows back fainted and we had to help call for cast members. It was scary as there were so many people and the show started while they were trying to help her. My Dd was and is still very worried about her.  Nevertheless, the went o. With the showswhich were fabulous.This was our first MNSSHP, so not comparing it to anything prior. As soon as the 10:30 Hocus Pocus show ended, we quickly walked to Adventureland and hit up the Jungle Cruise tor line. It was empty and they were giving fistfuls of candy. Hopped on POTC, then walked over to Aloha Isle for a Dole Whip. So refreshing and exactly what we needed. By this time it was 11:35 and we thought maybe we could catch the last Pooh and friends set. We got there as they were with their last family. Sad, as we were dressed as Pooh (me) and Piglet (Dd) They did agree to come down to the fence for a group shot so I basically had her stand just to the left of where they were up close to the fence, so Hey!!! I felt pretty clever at that.  We also photo bombed the Queen of Hearts and the Tweedles on our way out of the park. Right after midnight, we walked out and got the Headless Horseman magic shot. Then the longest walk ever back to our bus stop. I feel like we did get a lot done and my daughter said this was the best night of her life. It was mega crowded, but we found it manageable for what we wanted to do. The only bummer about the whole day is that in our way back to the room, my ankles were itching like mad... so yep,  apparently I have developed "Disney Rash" yuck.






burberryplaid said:


> We were at the 9/22 party. We heard it was sold out while inside and it was definitely busy, but we managed to get everything we wanted done so I was happy. Here’s how it went
> 
> 2:30 Bus to MK from Kidani
> 2:58 Arrived
> 3:00 Bag check and bands
> 3:05 In line for Jack & Sally 6th in line
> 4:35 line began moving
> 4:50 done
> 4:55 RR break then pass through
> 5:05 mobile ordered at CHH (was not necessary as no one there yet but it was busy when we left)
> 5:55 in line for Pooh and friends 6th on line
> 6:40 finished
> 6:48 People Mover
> 7:05 Monsters Inc. ToT line was a little long but kept moving
> 7:15 Jungle Cruise ToT
> 7:20 Pirates (25 minute wait posted, took maybe 15 to get through the queue. Loved the live pirates in the queue and ride)
> 7:40 RR break
> 7:48 Tortuga Tavern ToT
> 8:05 BTM (20 minute wait - accurate)
> 8:30 BTM and Miners Cove ToT
> 8:40 Country Bears ToT
> 8:50 Drink break at Pecos Bills
> 10 minute wait to order and pick up. Sat here for a half hour or so while first parade was going.
> 9:30 walked to the hub for fireworks. Very crowded but got a spot off to the left near the path toFrontierland. We could see the projections and Jack clearly just off center.
> 10:35 Golden Horseshoe ToT
> 10:40 Haunted Mansion (20 minute wait posted, more like 10-15)
> 11:00 Lantern magic shot
> 11:05 Pinocchio’s ToT (lines were over at this point, walked through)
> 11;10 Mickey’s Philharmagic ToT (last candy stop as our bags were full)
> 11:15 7DMT (25 minute wait posted- accurate)
> 11:55 Walked towards exit
> 12:05 bus back to Kidani
> 
> So we did a good amount considering it was a sold out party. Our priorities were the meets at the beginning and I was happy with how those went. Would have liked to do a few more Magic Shots and the parade but we decided to do other things.
> 
> My advice is have a plan, keep expectations low and you’ll be fine.






hakunamoscato91 said:


> Back from my trip and just wanted to thank everyone in this thread for all the tips and advice! We accomplished everything we wanted and more during our party on 9/15. It definitely felt really crowded compared to how empty it was when we arrived at 2. But this was my first Halloween party so I can’t speak to if the crowds were above or below average. Here is what we were able to accomplish, which was almost exactly how I planned it except for the Moana meet and greet which I was not expecting to be able to do.
> 
> 2: Festival of Fantasy from Main Street at the end of the route. Ariel recognized me in costume from atop her float and one of her street dancers came up and said he thought I was supposed to be on top of the float! Favorite parade moment for sure!
> 2:30-3:30: after hiding out in the shops on Main Street while a huge storm passed, Buzz FP, Peoplemover, and Space Mountain
> 3:30-4:30: Met Ariel at her Grotto, Under the Sea, and SDMT FP, picked up our wristbands and treat bags at Fantasy Faire
> 4:30-5:30: Had an hour before our HM FP so we went back to the front of the park for the bypass photopass spots and did some shopping
> 5:30-7:00: HM FP, walked by the Moana meet and greet and saw the line was short, waited maybe 15-20 mins but then a huge storm came so we hid out until it passed in the exit of her meet and greet then did Pirates (without overlay, wasn’t interested in the live actors), did some more shopping
> 7-8: Stopped by Sleepy Hollow for the Mickey waffle sundae (so yummy!), ToT in Frontierland and Liberty Square, saw the Cadever Dans
> 8-9: Teacups, Ariel and Eric meet and greet
> 9:00-9:30: Space Mountain and Monsters ToT
> 9:30-10: Cruella’s Hideaway
> 10:00-10:30: Fireworks from the top of Main Street, Photopass with the pumpkin towers in the flag tower circle
> 10:30-11:30: Cruella’s Hideaway
> 11:30-12:00: Boo to You, Hocus Pocus show
> 
> My husband and I both felt Cruella’s was worth it even though we didn’t love any of the food. It was just nice to have a spot in the AC to sit and relax and drink instead of having to fight crowds and stake out a parade spot.






Mambo Junkie said:


> Definitely use FPS pre party as they helped us a lot. When we walked over to Jungle Cruise around 5:30 there was a pretty good line waiting for Moana. We did that last year but you either wait in line before the party so you get in pretty quickly or you wait after opening (either way). We opted for Moana vs. Jack and Sally as that was a priority. We did end up waiting later for Jack/Sally and it was around an hour and a half. Right after we saw Moana we pretty much walked up to Jasmine then over to where Jack Sparrow was meeting. We were 2nd in line after waiting around 15 minutes for him to come out. Next we met Alice and the Mad Hatter with about a 20 minute wait and Queen of Hearts was around 30 but she took a break right before we got up to her. We also waited around 15 minutes for Mickey but it was not with Minnie. This year we saw Cruella walking around a lot, especially near SDMT and the carousel. I highly recommend joining Kenny the Pirates site as he has times, strategies and tips for meeting characters. We did not meet the dwarfs as we had at our last Christmas trip plus we caught the other princesses earlier in the week. Moana was our #1 priority.
> 
> ETA: we also did a good number of rides, trick or treating, lots of magic shots and ate at Harbor House. That was last year, we got in at 3;45 and it was Halloween night. With a good plan you can accomplish a lot. Also last year we watched the fireworks from Fantasyland as they did not have the projections and we caught the 12:00 am Hocus Pocus. Our girls (5 and 7) were troopers but we rested all morning and had no other plans.






BellRN said:


> We were there last night and honestly I wouldn't have guessed it was sell out crowds. Yes the crowds were heavy but definitely manageable. We just had MNSSHP tickets and our priorities were rides, tot, parade, and fireworks. We were a party of 5 with a 3 year old and 6 year old.
> 
> 3:15 got on monorail to MK.
> 3:30 standing in line at the tapstiles
> 3:45 let in and went to rent a stroller. We then went to get out Sorcerers card. Chicken Little was out roaming with Gabby, so we stood around and watched that for a few minutes.
> 4:00 went through bypass. The lines for photopass were all longish, so we skipped them and just did the tot.
> 4:15 FP for Winnie the Pooh
> 4:30 FP for Dumbo
> 4:45 Into Big Top for souvenirs. No one was at the party exclusive section and the whole place was generally empty.
> 5:00 FP for Little Mermaid
> 5:15 Philharmagic
> 5:45 FP for IASW, did mobile ordering for Pecos Bills while waiting in line
> 6:00 headed over to Pecos Bills, the crowds had definitely increased by this point
> 6:15 got to PB, order said it was ready so we went to the mobile pick up. This was easily the longest line of the night. It took 30 minutes to get our food.
> 7:00 POC, stand by said 30 minutes and line was half way to JC. My party all grumbled about the line but it took exactly 11 minutes from getting in line to getting on boat. The live actors were very fun!
> 7:15 Bathroom break
> 7:30 Magic Carpets ride. Took maybe 10 minutes.
> 7:45 TOT at JC, the line was deceivingly long. It took less than a minute to get through and they gave lots of candy. Husband went for snacks at Aloha Isle.
> 7:55 TOT at country bears. Line went fast outside but was very slow once inside.
> 8:10 headed to main Street to stake out a spot for the parade. We ended up on the curb right in front of where the Zootopia dance party comes out, so across from the Crystal Arts store. It was a great spot. We had a nice view of the castle as the stage show went one (obviously couldn't see the show but we saw the projections).
> 9:05 Headless Horseman came out.
> 9:15 Zootopia came out.
> 9:30 parade made it to main Street.
> 10:00 Headed to the bathroom by the first aid and decided to watch the fireworks next to the trash cans in front of Casey's. It wasn't a bad spot. You could see the projections pretty well but the trees blocked the big fireworks. It was still a good show.
> 10:15 Pushed through the crowds to Tomorrowland.
> 10:30 Got in line for Lotso.
> 10:45 Done with Lotso
> 10:50 Space Ranger Spin. Posted 10 minutes wait but it was a walk on. It stopped a couple time during the ride.
> 11:00 ToT at Carousel of progress, it was the go go squeeze spot.
> 11:05 Peoplemover. Always an amazing view.
> 11:15 Attempted the dance party with the Monsters Inc crew but my brats were not interested.
> 11:20 ToT in Cosmic Ray's
> 11:25 Walk on to Teacups. Loved the overlay!!
> 11:30 Tried to get into line for Winnie the Pooh gang but the line was cut off.
> 11:35 ToT in Pinocchios
> 11:40 Peter Pan, posted wait was 10 minutes and that was accurate.
> 12:00 ToT in Philharmagic.
> Walked back to the entrance. We could have stopped to watch the last stage show, there were a couple of spots we saw where we would have had a good view but the kids were too tired. Huge lines at the monorail, so we took the Ferry.
> 
> It was a pretty fantastic night and the only thing I didn't get to do that I wanted was HM, but we never made it back that way. We ended the night with 5 full bags of candy after only going through 6 ToT spots. A big tip to newcomers, a lot of the rides have ToT either after the ride or in the queue, so bring your bags. We never thought to bring them in line with us and missed out on some more handfuls. From what I remember: Peter Pan,  Space Rangers Spin, and POC all had candy spots.






sherlockmiles said:


> HI all.
> Thought I'd share some sparse notes from our 2 party nights - 9/15 & 9/17.  Sorry there aren't more details, but I tracked what I could via texting (to @FoxC63 - bless her heart to deal with my texts!)  I will post a few pictures separately tonight.
> 
> 9/17 was definitely more crowded than 9/15.
> 
> 9/15:
> In line for Jack @2:54 - about 6 groups back.  Got party band upon line entry.
> Jack started promptly at 6:15.
> 6:46
> Done with Jack, Did bypass, got SOTMK cards, bought party merchandise in Emporium, rode HM & BTMR, had a few pics done on Main St - got in line for Queen of Hearts, 4th group (yep, we really did all of that) - line for Pooh was PAST Cheshire Cat Cafe at this point!!
> 7:05
> Done with Queen, in line for Alice
> 8:05
> Done with Alice, rode tea cups and barnstormer, met Goofy, got Evil Queen magic shot, got into line for HM hearse
> 8:45
> Done with HM hearse photo, Lantern photo, hitchhiking ghosts picture, and got in line for gravediggers
> 9:15
> done with gd and in line for HM Mickey
> 9:40 done with Mickey - At Cruella's
> ......
> left after 12:00 HP show, got headless horseman photo, on bus to POFQ at 12:40.
> ==================================================
> 9/17:
> 3:50 - no one in line for 7Dwarves so I went into tent and met all 4 regular characters
> 4:15 - done inside tent, got in line for 7Dwarves, I'm group 7.
> 4:30 - all MK rides at 15  minutes or less except for 7DMT (40) and Peter Pan (35)
> 5:25 - let us into tent, line snakes all the way to tent entrance
> 6:30 done with 7D
> Went back down to firehouse to get SOTMK card, go thru bypass and get 1 bypass pic
> 655 in line for Tarzan, about 7 groups back
> 7:15 done with tarzan, hop over to alladin line
> waited 15 minutes, line didn't move, we were probably 30-40 groups back - left
> went to POTC
> 8:00 done with POTC, not worth the wait, live action people pretty good, got ONE chocolate coin for candy
> tot at tortuga
> 8:30 - went to dessert party, stayed til 9:15
> rode space mountain - GREAT
> tot
> 10:00 - back to dessert party to go to garden
> 5' swath across front of ENTIRE Garden area only for mobile devices and their people.  No good viewing spots.  (not because we got there at 10 - we explored the entire area) even up against back fence, there was always a head or shrub or lamp post in the way. Not happy.
> 
> Fireworks - projections are great, but old show/story better.
> 
> after fireworks:
> rode 7DMT, HM, BTMR
> Got hearse, lantern, and hatbox pics
> Got hitch hiking photo and met gravediggers
> Got town square, main st photos
> left about 12:10 - got headless horseman photo







aimes0105 said:


> I went to my first party tonight and had a great time! Here's a little rundown for those who might be interested, I'm in town for work so I didn't get done with that until 5pm and then headed straight to MK.
> 5:30 Entered park
> Went through bypass for bag and treats
> 5:45 Splash with FP
> 6:10 HM (it wasn't important to me to do this during the party and the wait was posted at 10, basically walk on)
> 6:25-6:50 Chicken waffle from Sleepy Hollow
> Country Bears ToT (walk through)
> 7:00 Pirates posted as 25, waited 10
> 7:30 BTMR
> PP posted 30, waited 20
> 8:00 saw SM was 15, headed over
> SM up to 30 when got to line, took 20
> 8:25 Buzz walk on
> Monsters ToT no line, watched for a few minutes
> Took long way to Frontierland behind Castle, did
> Cosmic Ray's, Pinnochio's ToT walk throughs and Magic mirror frame photopass because there was no line
> Walked up to parade spot at 9:10 at place where wooden walkway turns away from parade route toward BTMR, about four rows back but good enough view for me
> Watched parade 9:15-9:30
> BTMR walk on
> Country Bear ToT
> Looked through Christmas shop, 5 minutes
> Got to hub shortly after parade left, street completely clear, took a spot in the street in front of the castle at 9:55
> 10:15-10:28 Fireworks
> 10:45 Hocus Pocus show
> At this point I'd done everything I'd wanted to so I did a Main St photopass in the way out, took a few pictures and got to the buses before the end of the night crowd
> 
> All in all I did avoid the hub until fireworks time but compared to last night when I was in MK for HEA, not even close to as crowded on a whole in the park and I found an amazing fireworks spot 25 minutes in advance when 30-40 minutes before HEA the hub was already pretty full last night. (I know HEA isn't showing much this week and that added to crowds but just to compare finding a spot tonight was amazingly easy compared to last night)






rlessig said:


> Back home now and wanted to report on our party. We were there last Tuesday 10/1, which was a sold out party. We had a great time and really managed the crowds well. I think this was mainly because we avoided Main St and the hub most of the night.
> The fireworks and the Hocus Pocus show were not a priority for us.
> This is a rundown of our night....
> 
> Arrived at MK about 3:20 and got in line to enter with the masses
> 
> Approx 3:45 gates opened. Got through tapstiles and received bracelets
> 
> Straight to Town Square to line up for Jack & Sally in line at 4:00 with approx 30 groups in front of us. Line continued to get long very quickly. About 4:30 the line started to move but went very slow. 5:00 i snapped a picture of the crowd in line behind us and the room looked full.
> 
> 5:35 we got into the pre-meet room
> 
> 5:50 we were done our meet. Went to Firehouse for SOTMK cards and proceeded up the bypass for our first treats.
> 
> Stopped in Emporium to do some shopping.
> 
> Made our way to Adventureland. Mobile ordered from Aloha Isle and had a treat @ 6:20.
> 
> Worked our way around to Frontierland and waited for Hitchhiking Ghost buckets near Pecos Bills.
> 
> @ 6:50 they started to sell them so we tagged teamed the lines and got the buckets and sipper.
> 
> We rode Splash Mt and hit the TOT spot there twice after the ride since there was no line
> 
> 7:50 We backtracked and rode POTC with approx 15 minute wait.
> 
> 8:10 rode Magic Carpets and hit Jungle Cruise TOT
> 
> 8:40 got our parade spot in Liberty Square 2nd row of people back. first parade ran a little late. 9:13 Headless Horseman rode by. 9:23 parade reached us.
> 
> 9:40 parade done and we headed straight to HM for ghost driver magic shot. (Ended up with someone else's photo when it showed up on our MM so i still need to get that straightened out.)
> 
> 9:52 in line for HM done ride @ 10:06
> 
> Hit Philharmagic treat trail then lined up to ride Peter Pan as fireworks were starting.
> 
> Approx 10:35 off Peter Pan and hit Philharmagic TOT a second time.
> 
> Making our way to Tea Cups spotted Cruella roaming. Stopped in Cosmic Rays for water and hit TOT (no line)
> 
> 10:49 in line for Tea Cups. 10:55 Done ride
> 
> Between 11:00 and 11:30 we managed to meet Donald and Daisy (No wait) Minnie (No wait) Rode barnstormer, hit Fantasyland train station TOT, and more shopping at Storybook Circus
> 
> 11:30 checked 7Dwarfs line CM said 20 minute wait. Got in line behind about 5 groups and met them at 11:40 ( this was something we weren't even expecting to get to do so we were very happy)
> 
> 11:46 got in line for 7DMT 12:10 got on ride.
> 
> Slowly made our way out of the park and exited at approx 12:40
> 
> All in all we had a great time despite it being Sold out. We hit 8 TOT locations and ended up with an entire large ziploc bag stuffed with candy.
> 
> We managed to meet more characters then we expected to. We never made it to Tommorowland and never saw the Hub until the end of the night when final Hocus Pocus show was wrapping up.






OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I liked the previous post where the poster listed their plan, and then what actually happened so I am going to copy that.
> 
> We attended the sold out October 8 Tuesday party.
> 
> We did a Top Gun/Captain Marvel mashup.
> 
> My boyfriend was Maverick, I was Goose (had cat ears and a tessercat toy) and our friend was Captain Marvel.
> 
> 
> Plans before the
> 
> _3: arrive
> 
> Jack and Sally
> 
> Sorcerer’s Cards
> 
> 6:30: line up for Tarzan characters
> 
> Check out other character lines, maybe see Jafar since he always seems to have a short line
> 
> POTC
> 
> Depending on time here, maybe go check out Tomorrowland. Monster's Inc treat trail, see if any characters have a short wait.
> 
> 8:30: find parade spot in Frontierland for first parade at 9:15, hopefully close enough to hear the Dapper Dans at 8:30. Send someone for Hades Nachos to share. Will have at least three people, so may take turns holding the spot and trick or treating. Will look for Brer Fox and Bear roaming while we wait.
> 
> 9:25: as soon as we see the last float coming, zip through bypass and join line for Moana
> 
> Check line for Jack Sparrow
> 
> 10-10:15: fireworks in the grassy area in front of Casey's. We'll take our chances with being able to find a spot with the late arrival. Might check out Casey's line while waiting and send someone for the Now Begin Thy Magic Spell drink
> 
> Gravediggers/HM
> 
> Make our way to Storybook Circus area by way of Fantasyland and LM attraction. Last party, we started back there around 11 and in an hour, we met: Ariel/Eric, Gaston/Belle, Goofy, Minnie, 7 Dwarves.
> 
> Midnight: Hocus Pocus show_
> 
> And here is what actually happened, with time stamps as close as I can get them from picture info.
> 
> We arrived at the MK with our day tickets around 12:30. We had some Casey's then did a Peter Pan FP at 1.
> 
> Saw Philharmagic, COP while it was beginning to rain.
> 
> Stopped by to get pictures with Sonny Eclipse because of my cool tshirt I made:
> 
> 
> 
> POTC FP. Country Bears.
> 
> 3:30: in line for Jack and Sally. Got our wristbands when we entered the line. Took turns saving the spot and changing into costumes. It was a really welcome sit down/out of the rain/in the air con break. Line really got out of hand around 4 when MNSSHP ticket holders were let inside.
> 
> Jack and Sally came out just a bit after 4:30. We met them right around 5. We had a great interaction, they were really taking their time with everyone but it was worth it.
> 
> Got our Sorcerer's cards and had a very awkward moment. They were doing the flag retreat and we were dressed as members of the Air Force and felt super awkward. We didn't want people to mistake us for actual military members so we hid in the gift shop until it was over.
> 
> Came out of hiding and went thru the bypass.
> 
> 5:35: mobile ordered at Columbia Harbor House and had a great time sitting upstairs by the windows and looking at people's costumes.
> 
> Walked through Swiss Family Treehouse
> 
> 6:30ish: lined up for the Tarzan group. There were about 3 groups ahead of us.
> 
> 7:15: met Tarzan, Jane and Terk
> 
> Looked at some other character lines in Adventureland, Jafar had a huge line which I've never seen him have before. Usually he only has a few groups in line.
> 
> Decided we'd rather do Space and skip POTC, so we were walking by the gravediggers and noticed there were two groups in line.
> 
> 7:23: met the gravediggers
> 
> 7:30: tried to get in line for Space but it went down as we got there. We sat around for about 10 minutes then gave up and waited a few minutes for TTA.
> 
> 7:40: TTA, got to see the lights on in Space since it was down.
> 
> 8: trick or treat through the Monster's Inc Laugh Floor. Listened to a few jokes. The monster asked a woman who was from Virginia what the state was known for, she said lovers and the poor monster didn't know what to say to that.
> 
> 8:30: found spots in Frontierland for the first parade. The front row spots filled in very quickly shortly after we found ours.
> 
> 8:40: mobile ordered Hades Nachos from Pecos Bills and picked up waters. We shared the nachos among three of us and none of us could eat too many. They were pretty good, but it was very hot and humid.
> 
> 9:15: watched the parade. I prefer the first parade, the second parade takes up almost the whole final hour of your night, and I find character waits are shortest at that time so I'm not giving up my final party hour for the parade.
> 
> 9:35: as the final parade float came into view we booked it to the Adventureland bypass just ahead of the crowd and got into Moana's line at the Tiki Room
> 
> 9:50: met Moana
> 
> Headed to the fireworks, Jafar's line was still super long as we walked by
> 
> 10: found a seated spot for the fireworks in the grass in front of Casey's
> 
> -also, if you want a photopass shot in front of the orange Mickey bulb and the castle, this is the time to do it. No one is ever waiting shortly before the fireworks.
> 
> -mobile ordered a Magic Spell slushie from Casey's and sent one person to pick up with the others held spots
> 
> -after fireworks, went thru Adventureland to reach HM to avoid the main crush of people
> 
> 10:40: in line for HM, wait time said 25 but was only 10 minutes (line was stretched out into the walkway but it moved real fast).
> 
> -watched Carlotta and the butler for a few minutes
> 
> 11:05: trick or treat in Philharmagic, they were playing the old Halloween Hilarities cartoon with Huey Dewey and Louie.
> 
> Made our way to Storybook. Ariel and Eric were on break and not coming back until 11:30 (odd). Gaston and Belle had about maybe 15 groups in line.
> 
> 11:20: went to Dumbo tent, were told it was a 45 minute wait, was about a 15 minute wait really for Minnie, Donald and Daisy.
> 
> 11:40: met Goofy, only 2 groups ahead of us.
> 
> 11:50: Space, waited about 20 minutes.
> 
> Missed the last Hocus Pocus but we've seen it many times and really wanted our sunglass picture on Space.
> 
> Overall I was pretty satisfied with our party. It was very packed and the number of crowds was trying at times. I've definitely met more characters at past parties. But I am a MNSSHP veteran and I generally know what I'm doing and how to make the best of it so we still had a fulfilling night. Though I do miss the old emptier parties.
> 
> None of us liked the new fireworks that much. The fireworks themselves were pretty, but a lot of the songs weren't even Halloween themed. I don't mind Disney doing new shows, but I did not think it was very good for a Halloween show. Honestly, if we do another MNSSHP next year I'd skip the fireworks or maybe watch from Fantasyland.
> 
> Next year we really want to do Disneyland's Halloween party. We also might be in Hong Kong DL for October.






Cluelyss said:


> Attended the sold out October 10th party. We’ve attended many sell out parties and had a plan, so all in all had a good night. Here’s what we accomplished (which was almost everything we had planned!)
> 
> Entered the park just after 4, picked up our SOTMK cards and headed down the bypass for our starter bag of candy and pictures. Used our SDMT FP then hubby took the kids on Dumbo while I shopped in Big Top. Rode Little Mermaid and got drinks at Gastons, placed a mobile order at Peco Bills from the tavern. Tried out our new SOTMK card then picked up dinner around 6. Experienced the glitchy app, MDE was still instructing me to pick up my order when we left WDW on Saturday, but somehow it got prepared LOL
> 
> After dinner I’d hoped to jump on the Jungle Cruise, but I assumed (incorrectly) that it ran until 7. It does not. So we hit “regular” Pirates instead (we saw the live actors last year and during VAH and had no interest in seeing them again).  When we exited it was just 7 and we got our chocolate coins as we left. We then split up to collect the hitchhiking ghost trio (I mobile ordered the sipper  and encountered very short lines for the other 2. Note: it was reported upthread that the Splash popcorn stand had the bucket at other parties, but it was not open our night. And the LS stand would not sell them prior to 7. I asked). We had all 3 in hand by 730 and the plan was to hit HM next, but the wait was 55 minutes so we backtracked to BTMRR. That entire area in Liberty Square was a crowded mess all night, and the construction walls there don’t help.
> 
> After BTMRR (posted 20 minute wait, pretty accurate) we did the Evil Queen MS then headed to Tomorrowland to say hi to a friend working at PM and rode Buzz. Then it was time to check in for the dessert party. (They DO have new tables and chairs @GADisneyDad14 - it was the first thing DH noticed!). Treats were good, but my youngest was fading fast, and I was worried he wouldn’t make it till the second parade so we decided to hit the garden early and catch what we could of the first parade from there. As has been mentioned, this is not an ideal spot to watch, but you can see the tops of the floats and enjoy the music, so it’s okay if you’ve seen the parade before or will be seeing it again later in the night.
> 
> After the parade passed we settled in against the back rail to wait for the fireworks (and chatted with a very sweet Dis’er seated beside us!). The kids spread out in the grass and we took a few pics with the PhotoPass photographer in the garden. I had deliberately avoided all videos of the new show, as I’d heard it was better in person, as was glad I’d waited. It was cute enough, the projections were beautiful and Jack was awesome! We had no problem seeing him from the garden, even the kids. The music choices were .... interesting .... and didn’t scream “Halloween” to me the way Hallowishes did, but my son has been singing the final song for days (side note, if anyone knows what that song is called or who sings it and it if it’s available for download anywhere PLEASE let me know! “Trick or Treat” maybe?? I’ve searched to no avail). Anyway, it was no Hallowishes (which was my favorite fireworks show EVER) but it was nicely done and I’m sure it will grow on me the way HEA has.
> 
> After the fireworks my son had gotten his second wind so we decided we were going to push on. We checked HM again on our way to Frontierland to grab a parade spot, and it was down to 30 minutes so we hopped in line. We walked off at 11 and I was super nervous about what kind of a parade spot we’d be stuck with, but we lucked into a front row spot in front of Diamond Horseshoe between two families. There was enough room for my son to sit, my daughter sat behind him, I stood behind her and hubby stood behind me. Worked out perfectly and we got some great character interaction there. DD and DH hit the TOT station inside while we waited, and they loaded him up with the Snickers Crispers (his favorite!). I was so happy DS stuck it out because the gravediggers are sooooo amazing and I was glad I got to see them up close!!! We abandoned the midnight HP show and decided to leave right after the parade, but unfortunately we waoo slow and got stuck by the parade trying to cross Main Street to exit, so in hindsight we should have just headed to the hub for the show. But all in all, a great night and we still ended up with a full bag of candy between the 4 of us despite only hitting 3 TOT spots! The only things we didn’t accomplish in my plan were the gravediggers M&G (ok since we did it last year), the new HM hearse MS and the HP show, so not bad for a sellout night!
> 
> Here are a few pics from the evening:


----------



## monique5

*MNSSHP Reviews *​http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2019/08/17/photos-and-review-is-cruellas-halloween-hide-a-way-wonderfully-wicked-or-a-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-mishap/
​http://allears.net/2019/08/17/revie...not-so-scary-halloween-party-worth-the-price/

https://www.easywdw.com/easy/blog/r...-way-at-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/

2019 Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party Review (Blog Mickey)


----------



## monique5

*Disney Villains*​
*Tervis Introduces New Disney Villain Tumblers*
Each tumbler retails for $34.99, but Tervis.com is offering a sale online and in stores $10 off 4 tumblers. Tervis.com is also offering free shipping when you create an account.





These gorgeous tumblers can be purchased directly from the Tervis website, but we’re keeping an eye out to see if they appear on the shopDisney app.

Each tumbler is stainless steel with a hammer lid and holds 20 ounces. The stainless (and plastic) tumblers have an outside sleeve that the graphic is wrapped around and placed in so the design encompasses the entire width of the tumbler.

https://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-merchandise/tervis-introduces-new-disney-villain-tumblers/

https://www.kennythepirate.com/2019/10/27/daily-disney-deals-new-disney-villain-tervis-tumblers/


----------



## monique5

At the earliest time ever, 2019 Mickey’s Not So Scary Halloween Party Tickets are now on sale!  You can find all the potential dates right here!

The parties will begin on August 16, 2019 and run through November 1, 2019.  The pricing of the tickets will vary from $79 up to a whopping $135 for Halloween night.  Kids tickets start at $74 and go to $130.

August – 16, 20, 23, 27 and 30

September – 2, 6, 8, 10, 13, 15, 17, 20, 22, 24, 27 and 29

October – 1, 3, 4, 6, 8, 10, 11, 14, 15, 17, 18, 20, 21, 24, 25, 27, 29 and 31

November – 1

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ale-for-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/

https://www.kennythepirate.com/2019...cary-halloween-party-tickets-are-now-on-sale/


----------



## huey578

time to plan


----------



## LynJ

Can you still get in with party tickets at 4pm?


----------



## GillianP1301

Well the first thing I saw at 6am when I woke up was posting about this year's party tickets on sale! Like everyone else, that was a bit of a shocker. So what did I do? Purchased tickets for 8/27 and 8/30.  Buying tickets 7 months early is pretty crazy, but when it comes to my Disney vacations, I'm definitely crazy. I already had those dates in my plan anyway.


----------



## sheila14

If they have a jack n sally meet at the theater again this year I am buying a ticket just to get in early for this!!!! Hopefully they will pass outnoarty bands here like last year!! Fingers crossed


----------



## Raya

Well it might be absolute madness but I bought tickets to the first party. It's a special date for our family, so even though it's going to be crazy crowded we want to be there. Current plan is to do another party in hopes of actually seeing things, LOL.

*First party of the year veterans*, what's a reasonable 'to do' list? We don't do character photos except for the grave diggers and Madam Carlotta. Priorities are magic shots, rides, Cadaver Dans, and the parade. How much of that is 'do-able'?


----------



## Momma_Lanier

Eeks!! I was shocked that MNSSHP tickets were on sale this early! We’re going 9/5-9/13. Now, I just need to decide whether to go on the 8th or 10th! 

My son is no longer free since he will be 3 before our trip. Total cost is $404 which is pretty expensive but this was a highlight of our trip last year so of course, we will let Disney take our money!


----------



## Momma_Lanier

Raya said:


> Well it might be absolute madness but I bought tickets to the first party. It's a special date for our family, so even though it's going to be crazy crowded we want to be there. Current plan is to do another party in hopes of actually seeing things, LOL.
> 
> *First party veterans*, what's a reasonable 'to do' list? We don't do character photos except for the grave diggers and Madam Carlotta. Priorities are magic shots, rides, Cadaver Dans, and the parade. How much of that is 'do-able'?



Last year was our first party. With my kids, we were able to ride rides, do a couple magic shots, ToT a lot, meet the grave diggers, see Cadaver Dans, meet Moana,  watch both parades and see fireworks. If you have a good plan, you can accomplish a lot of what you want to do.


----------



## JJ2017

I'm so excited...maybe!  It's my 40th in August, so now I'm looking at an end of August trip.  But....I HATE THE HEAT!!!!!!!!!!  It would be SO fun to go for a couple of days, enjoy whatever pool, and head to a Halloween party at night.  What to do??????????


----------



## Momma_Lanier

JJ2017 said:


> I'm so excited...maybe!  It's my 40th in August, so now I'm looking at an end of August trip.  But....I HATE THE HEAT!!!!!!!!!!  It would be SO fun to go for a couple of days, enjoy whatever pool, and head to a Halloween party at night.  What to do??????????



It’s your 40th!! BOOK IT!


----------



## OhThePain

Boo to you and you and you and you... Happy Halloween.


----------



## JessP81

Totally surprised by the early announcement, but I am Disney crazy and we will be attending the party on Sept 6th!  It's the night before we leave for our first every Disney Cruise!  This vacation is going to be amazing. Now I really need to start working on costume planning!


----------



## JETSDAD

We have our first Halloween trip booked so are looking forward to this....just didn't think it would be on sale in January lol


----------



## evlaina

I'm torn on booking. We would do Sunday, 9/29 if we do it. We didn't really enjoy the Christmas Party last year. It was super crowded and cold, and my kids didn't even last till the fireworks so we left early. 

I know many people commented on how crowded the Halloween parties seemed in 2018 compared to years before. Long candy lines, 3 hour waits to see characters, etc. Does everyone still think it's worth it? I could do EMM for less than our party tickets would be.


----------



## NJlauren

evlaina said:


> I'm torn on booking. We would do Sunday, 9/29 if we do it. We didn't really enjoy the Christmas Party last year. It was super crowded and cold, and my kids didn't even last till the fireworks so we left early.
> 
> I know many people commented on how crowded the Halloween parties seemed in 2018 compared to years before. Long candy lines, 3 hour waits to see characters, etc. Does everyone still think it's worth it? I could do EMM for less than our party tickets would be.



To each there own!  We are leaning against it.  Mostly cause I doubt the kids will make it till 10, so not making it to worth it for us. We are doing EMM. At least that’s the plan right now.

I will say you probably won’t have cold weather in September.

I am following this thread as it’s still up for discussion till ADR day in just about a month for us.


----------



## fiasco32

We'll be at WDW from Sep 6-15. 

Questions:

1) I have heard that MK crowds are relatively light on days where MNSSHP is happening. Has that been true across the board?
2) Any general difference in MNSSHP crowds depending on which evening during the week you go (I'm debating Sunday vs. Tuesday)
3) Any advice for a MNSSHP newbie that would help me plan in advance?


----------



## hdrolfe

I have a trip booked last week of August, but am going to wait and see. We went two years ago, twice, but we don't meet the characters and don't trick or treat much. Kiddo just wants to do rides.


----------



## 123SA

I'm thinking about attending the first party, 8/16.  It's the last day of our trip.  Does anyone know if the first party sold out last year?  And if so, when?


----------



## Raya

fiasco32 said:


> 1) I have heard that MK crowds are relatively light on days where MNSSHP is happening. Has that been true across the board?
> 2) Any general difference in MNSSHP crowds depending on which evening during the week you go (I'm debating Sunday vs. Tuesday)
> 3) Any advice for a MNSSHP newbie that would help me plan in advance?



1) that's the rumor. The logic is that people don't want to spend a theme park day at MK when MK closes at 6pm.
2) Historic data says that Tuesday is the least crowded and Friday is the most crowded. But, that might not indicate future performance. Undercover tourist (or maybe Kenny the pirate) analyses the dates and makes pretty good predictions of what will be bad.
3) Pick 3 things you absolutely must do, plan around them, and go with the flow for the rest. Arrive at 4pm. Do your best to get FPs between 4pm and 6pm (it's tricky). And, of course, Follow this thread!


----------



## Raya

123SA said:


> I'm thinking about attending the first party, 8/16.  It's the last day of our trip.  Does anyone know if the first party sold out last year?  And if so, when?


The first party always sells out. Also the last two years it's been a bit of a mess with overcrowding, non-party guests 'sneaking' in, and a lot of media/bloggers. Lou from WDW Radio live casted the first party last year, you can see some of the crowds on his videos. 5 or 6 people deep for the 1st parade, long lines for any food or merchandise, wait times at all attractions, etc.

That said, I bought my tickets. It's like Mardi Gras, you go for the experience.


----------



## fiasco32

Raya said:


> 3) Pick 3 things you absolutely must do, plan around them, and go with the flow for the rest. Arrive at 4pm. Do your best to get FPs between 4pm and 6pm (it's tricky). And, of course, Follow this thread!



Very helpful, thanks. 

So does this mean I can't get advance FP 60 days out for the night of MNSSHP?


----------



## 123SA

Raya said:


> The first party always sells out. Also the last two years it's been a bit of a mess with overcrowding, non-party guests 'sneaking' in, and a lot of media/bloggers. Lou from WDW Radio live casted the first party last year, you can see some of the crowds on his videos. 5 or 6 people deep for the 1st parade, long lines for any food or merchandise, wait times at all attractions, etc.
> 
> That said, I bought my tickets. It's like Mardi Gras, you go for the experience.




Thanks!  I wish I had another option, but the this is the only date that works.


----------



## siren0119

SO EXCITED. Now just have to decide which of the 3 party days that happen during our August trip we will buy for! We are TOTAL Halloween people (we start planning our costumes right after Christmas LOL) and my kids love everything about MNSSHP! Since this will be the last time we take them to WDW for a while, we can't miss the party


----------



## DisWaffle15

Hoping to go the first week of Oct. Does anyone know if undercover tourist has cheaper tickets, or are they the same price?TIA


----------



## GillianP1301

hdrolfe said:


> I have a trip booked last week of August, but am going to wait and see. We went two years ago, twice, but we don't meet the characters and don't trick or treat much. Kiddo just wants to do rides.



You would be better off with a MK DAH, I think. Last year there was one on the Thursday night of that last week of August. We did that + 2 Halloween parties and for sure the DAH was fantastic for maximizing rides. We didn't really do any rides during MNSSHP at all, just party stuff.


----------



## evlaina

NJlauren said:


> To each there own!  We are leaning against it.  Mostly cause I doubt the kids will make it till 10, so not making it to worth it for us. We are doing EMM. At least that’s the plan right now.
> 
> I will say you probably won’t have cold weather in September.
> 
> I am following this thread as it’s still up for discussion till ADR day in just about a month for us.



I'm definitely not worried about cold weather! Just if my kids will stay awake this time around.

We're leaning against it as well. We did both TSL and Fantasyland EMMs last month and they were great. My 7 year old already asked if we're doing EMM next time! Actually I think I already convinced myself not to do the Halloween party now that I'm typing it all out lol. I'm staying on this thread too, to see what the trends are. I'm guessing our date won't sell out so we can always decide that week!


----------



## greg9x

JJ2017 said:


> I'm so excited...maybe!  It's my 40th in August, so now I'm looking at an end of August trip.  But....I HATE THE HEAT!!!!!!!!!!  It would be SO fun to go for a couple of days, enjoy whatever pool, and head to a Halloween party at night.  What to do??????????



It was still very hot and humid, as well as crowded for our August party last year.  The sun wasn't beating down on us by evening... But it wasn't pleasant.


----------



## LibbyG

The first party of the year fall on our first full day of vacation.  I would love to start off with something special like this.  However, we could do the 20th.  This falls right in the middle of our trip.  Which would be better?  We are not planning rides, just party fun!


----------



## greg9x

123SA said:


> I'm thinking about attending the first party, 8/16.  It's the last day of our trip.  Does anyone know if the first party sold out last year?  And if so, when?



Yes, it was the party we went to.. It sold out the day of the party... The only notice was the sign posted outside the gate.
It was very crowded.


----------



## ArielSRL

Two of our 8 trips planned for this year (The Year of APs) will be during the Halloween party season. Last year we were there for the 10/4 party, which I found out today was a sold out party last year. This year we will be with our boys for a Labor Day weekend trip and then an adults only trip Oct 9-13. Will most likely do 8/30 with the boys but not sure about 10/10 for just us adults. We are going with a group in October so we'll see how it plays out.


----------



## teddygurl28

Does anyone know what time the last Pirates league appointments are ?  My daughter wants to go as a mermaid so I thought this would be the best time


----------



## wendlle

I'm so glad the dates were released BEFORE my ADR date. I hate having to change things around after the dates are released. I now know which nights to avoid MK when we aren't doing the party.
I think I'm going to go for the Sep 10th date, we are at Boulder Ridge for that part of our trip and it will be easier/quicker to get back there on the boat with two little ones late at night.


----------



## phins_jazy

what a pleasant suprise!!!!  just booked Halloween night party.  yes, i know it will be crowded.....but we normally go at christmastime so we are pros when it comes to crowds.


----------



## yoda22

teddygurl28 said:


> Does anyone know what time the last Pirates league appointments are ?  My daughter wants to go as a mermaid so I thought this would be the best time


Not sure how late they book appointments for Pirate's League on party nights, but we had 4:05 appointments last year prior to a MNSSHP. I think I recall a cast member saying they book until 6pm, but I may be remembering that incorrectly!


----------



## teddygurl28

yoda22 said:


> Not sure how late they book appointments for Pirate's League on party nights, but we had 4:05 appointments last year prior to a MNSSHP. I think I recall a cast member saying they book until 6pm, but I may be remembering that incorrectly!


 Thanks!  I was hoping for a 4pmish time. Don’t want to waste a day of tickets going early if I didn’t have to!   Did you book at 180 days?  I’m hoping since they announced the parties so early that the booking system will be up to date then


----------



## yoda22

teddygurl28 said:


> Thanks!  I was hoping for a 4pmish time. Don’t want to waste a day of tickets going early if I didn’t have to!   Did you book at 180 days?  I’m hoping since they announced the parties so early that the booking system will be up to date then


I did book at 180 days out, and they had plenty of available appointments for our party date (late September). I highly recommend Pirate's League, my daughter has done it twice (once for a mermaid makeover and then a pirate princess) and loved it. My husband and I did it with her last year for MNSSHP and it was so much fun. Good luck!


----------



## SquashBanana

Holy cow, this caught me by surprise. I had no idea they'd be releasing dates this early! We did MNSSHP last year and are trying MVMCP this year. However, my SIL is planning a MNSSHP trip this year, so I'm following for her.


----------



## Brett Wyman

We'll be there September 24th. Can't wait!


----------



## SquashBanana

JJ2017 said:


> I'm so excited...maybe!  It's my 40th in August, so now I'm looking at an end of August trip.  But....I HATE THE HEAT!!!!!!!!!!  It would be SO fun to go for a couple of days, enjoy whatever pool, and head to a Halloween party at night.  What to do??????????



The difference between August and September temps are minimal, and could possibly be even higher in September. We went on September 14 last year and it was 91 degrees during the FIREWORKS.


----------



## SquashBanana

DisWaffle15 said:


> Hoping to go the first week of Oct. Does anyone know if undercover tourist has cheaper tickets, or are they the same price?TIA



If it was like last year Disney’s advance purchase price was cheaper than UT.


----------



## lovingeire

Well shoot!  I guess we are going to Halloween day.  Ugh.  I can't go on the 1st since I have to run the next morning. I was hoping to go on the 30th, that they'd sandwich one in there, but alas, no such luck. I was trying to get a room on the 29th as that would be ideal, but so far haven't had much luck.  I had wanted to do resort Halloween activities on the actual day.  Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Dave889

teddygurl28 said:


> Does anyone know what time the last Pirates league appointments are ?  My daughter wants to go as a mermaid so I thought this would be the best time



You can make appointments from 9-3:30.


----------



## pangyal

Weird, I wonder why they are skipping the traditional Tuesday party that would logically be on October 22nd and doing two in a row, Sunday and Monday, instead. I thought maybe there was a holiday, but Columbus Day is the 14th.


----------



## DreamDisneyGirl

Disney just released the tickets for the MNSSHP and we’re not going until early October.  Do I really need to purchase my tickets now?  I haven’t even booked our airfare, so was waiting to plan out how many days we would be at the park based on travel times.  Does it really sell out this far in advance?


----------



## Jennasis

Ugh.  we are there for a week in September and there's a party FOUR of our days!  Boo to us.


----------



## Best Aunt

Might do the first party again this year.


----------



## CinderMelly

I miss it by 2 days!  I’ll be there Nov. 3-8 which will probably mean I’ll just miss the Christmas party as well.


----------



## Capang

I have tentative plans to run W&D  and was planning on the Oct 31 party. I thought I had a bit more time before I had to get tickets but yikes, guess not. I promised my daughter a party, so worse case scenario we go the 1st and I run the next morning on some very tired legs. 

If I buy 3 tickets and  do I have to assign all 3 to a person? I'm not sure who will be coming with us so I want to leave that 3rd ticket unassigned.


----------



## Disneylover99

Best Aunt said:


> Might do the first party again this year.


I’ll probably do the first party as well. I don’t care how packed it is or how hot it is, as long as it doesn’t rain.


----------



## Ali Carlson

We got our tickets for October 20th! Girls trip just the 3 of us.  Now to start working on our costumes. YAY!!


----------



## ninjamanda

Excited to book for my October trip even though it’s months away... this just makes it feel more real!!

I’m conflicted what day to choose... we’ll be there from October 26 until into November. I don’t want to go Oct 31 because it’ll be crazy, and I don’t want to go Nov 1st cause that would be kind of lame. 

Which do you think would be less crowded? Sunday October 27 or Tuesday October 29?

Tuesday’s are less crowded than Sundays generally, but would the one only 2 days before Halloween be crazier than usual? Very conflicted...


----------



## KyleAfterAWhile

WOW That is just way too many parties for a one day observation.  Christmas is a season, but halloween is one day.


----------



## siren0119

KyleAfterAWhile said:


> WOW That is just way too many parties for a one day observation.  Christmas is a season, but halloween is one day.


LOL speak for yourself  Our halloween season starts at the beginning of October and carries through into November, with decorations, fun spooky events, haunted houses, parties and such. Christmas is only one day (unless you ascribe to the 12 days of Christmas, but not everyone does) too


----------



## KyleAfterAWhile

siren0119 said:


> LOL speak for yourself  Our halloween season starts at the beginning of October and carries through into November, with decorations, fun spooky events, haunted houses, parties and such. Christmas is only one day (unless you ascribe to the 12 days of Christmas, but not everyone does) too



I am old LOL and my whole life people all over this nation say "the Christmas season", nobody ever says "the halloween season".  I guess that is where I was coming from with my statement.


----------



## Amy11401

So sad......our family went in October 2018 and I watched this thread thoroughly last year but we won't be returning to Disney for a few years.  On the plus side we really enjoyed the Halloween party!


----------



## Disneylover99

KyleAfterAWhile said:


> WOW That is just way too many parties for a one day observation.  Christmas is a season, but halloween is one day.





siren0119 said:


> LOL speak for yourself  Our halloween season starts at the beginning of October and carries through into November, with decorations, fun spooky events, haunted houses, parties and such. Christmas is only one day (unless you ascribe to the 12 days of Christmas, but not everyone does) too



I'm happy with a couple of months of Halloween, then a couple of months of Christmas.


----------



## smitty0705

We have family members who may have to bow out of our August trip. We all want to attend MNSSHP. If we all buy tickets and they are not able to travel, are their tickets refundable?


----------



## siren0119

smitty0705 said:


> We have family members who may have to bow out of our August trip. We all want to attend MNSSHP. If we all buy tickets and they are not able to travel, are their tickets refundable?



Unfortunately no. The small print at the bottom of the event ticket pages says they are nontransferable and nonrefundable.


----------



## smitty0705

siren0119 said:


> Unfortunately no. The small print at the bottom of the event ticket pages says they are nontransferable and nonrefundable.



Thank you. Now to decide what to do?


----------



## Dean1953

I’ll probably go the first Thursday and Friday of October, since my son has those days off from school.  October 31st would be my first choice but that would involve his missing 2 days of school.  I’m really going to be interested in how Disney handles selling merchandise, particularly at the first party.  Last year, there was a run on party merchandise by EBay sellers, headlined with a massive run on oogie boogie buckets.  A lot of the merchandise was no longer Available for many of the October parties.  That would be my other reason for going in early October.


----------



## mamamelody2

Hoping to be able to do the 9/1 party.  And maybe 9/6 depending on how we're doing and what other extras we do.
Can't buy tickets until much close to the actual time, though.  Not worried about those dates selling out, so no big deal.


----------



## apxstitch

I have a tentative trip booked for 9/29-10/1 hoping a Halloween party would fall on the 29th.  It's my 50th Birthday on the Monday and I wanted to do a quick trip to attend my first Halloween party and spend my Birthday in the Magic Kingdom.  I'm just waiting for flight prices to drop a bit more before officially buying a ticket.


----------



## Micharlotte

I’m so conflicted! We’re definitely doing a party. Our trip is from 9/2-9/10, but we’re  staying at swans nd dolphin from the 29th-1 and AOfA on the first. I’m not sure which party to do, we’re looking at either the Friday or labour day Monday. We did the Monday last year and it was great! Friday works better for our trip, but everything I’ve read says stay away from Friday parties. Anyone have any experience or advice? Thanks!


----------



## lisaann1170

Are the event fireworks still viewable from the Polynesian beach? We’re staying at another hotel on property before a Disney cruise & I'm not sure we’ll arrive at DW in time to attend MNSSHP. I’m hoping to catch a glimpse of fireworks as a consolation.


----------



## fiasco32

Can you get advance FP for the night of MNSSHP?


----------



## Disneynov2015

The only date we could go is the first party.  It’s me, DH, DD 6, and DD 2.  We would want to see the dwarves and Moana, and  the parade.

-Can someone suggest my plan?  
-What else should be a must do for that age?
-Planning on seeing parade from frontierland

Thanks


----------



## Disneylover99

lisaann1170 said:


> Are the event fireworks still viewable from the Polynesian beach? We’re staying at another hotel on property before a Disney cruise & I'm not sure we’ll arrive at DW in time to attend MNSSHP. I’m hoping to catch a glimpse of fireworks as a consolation.


Yes. We watched the fireworks from the first party last year at The Poly beach.


----------



## anneboleyn

Yay! The MNSSHP is one of my favorite things ever, so I super excited that they announced it this early! We went to 3 of the parties in September 2018, but I think we will just be sticking with two this time...there was way too much candy to cram in our carry-on bag from three parties lol.


----------



## simnia

pangyal said:


> Weird, I wonder why they are skipping the traditional Tuesday party that would logically be on October 22nd and doing two in a row, Sunday and Monday, instead. I thought maybe there was a holiday, but Columbus Day is the 14th.



I saw that too and am completely bummed as that missing Tuesday (10/22) is ALWAYS our party night.  This year we decided to do 2 parties so it was going to be Tuesday and Thursday. Now (because we cannot arrive on Monday) we will need to do Thursday and Friday.  

But hey, at least we are still able to go to two parties, even if it'll be crazy busy/crowded.


----------



## Cluelyss

LynJ said:


> Can you still get in with party tickets at 4pm?


That was still the case last year. 

And blue card DVC members could enter at 2.


----------



## Cluelyss

Capang said:


> I have tentative plans to run W&D  and was planning on the Oct 31 party. I thought I had a bit more time before I had to get tickets but yikes, guess not. I promised my daughter a party, so worse case scenario we go the 1st and I run the next morning on some very tired legs.
> 
> If I buy 3 tickets and  do I have to assign all 3 to a person? I'm not sure who will be coming with us so I want to leave that 3rd ticket unassigned.


If you purchase over the phone, you do not have to assign. If you buy online, you do.


----------



## Cluelyss

Mark us down for the September 2nd party! We normally go in October, but Labor Day weekend works better with the school schedule this year, so we’re mixing it up! (I was also pleasantly surprised by how much less I paid for our party tickets!) Now to decide on our costumes....


----------



## anneboleyn

Cluelyss said:


> Mark us down for the September 2nd party! We normally go in October, but Labor Day weekend works better with the school schedule this year, so we’re mixing it up! (I was also pleasantly surprised by how much less I paid for our party tickets!) Now to decide on our costumes....



DD and I will be at the 09/02 party as well  Can't wait to hear what you decide on for your costumes!


----------



## sherlockmiles

anneboleyn said:


> Yay! The MNSSHP is one of my favorite things ever, so I super excited that they announced it this early! We went to 3 of the parties in September 2018, but I think we will just be sticking with two this time...there was way too much candy to cram in our carry-on bag from three parties lol.



LOL - I know.
20+ pounds of candy puts luggage over weight limits!!!

of you have to deal with TSA potentially removing and swabbing it all - uugghh!


----------



## RMulieri

The only date that we can go is 9/6, so we will be there crowds, heat and rain


----------



## siren0119

Trying to decide which night to go for.

8/27 is the day after we arrive. We are driving down and hadn't originally planned on a park day for arrival day, but I'm not sold on the idea of burning a park ticket on a party day.
8/30 is dead center of our trip, but also a Friday, more expensive and more likely to be busy
9/2 is the day before checkout/beginning our drive home to MA. 

We've toyed with the idea of starting our drive down earlier and getting to Orlando early enough to leave luggage with the hotel and use a park day the first day, which would free up 8/27 to sleep in, hang at the resort and just go to the party.  We're park commandos and my DS will be 12 and 9 and are used to long, active days so I'm not worried about burnout.


----------



## anneboleyn

sherlockmiles said:


> LOL - I know.
> 20+ pounds of candy puts luggage over weight limits!!!
> 
> of you have to deal with TSA potentially removing and swabbing it all - uugghh!



I haven't had to deal with the swabbing yet, but I have been known to be insane enough to bring down an empty carry-on for the sole purpose of hauling MNSSHP candy home lol


----------



## BravePrincessMerida

Already have our tickets for September 10th. Now the planning fun begins! So excited for our first party.


----------



## Cluelyss

anneboleyn said:


> DD and I will be at the 09/02 party as well  Can't wait to hear what you decide on for your costumes!


Did we also talk about the 9/2 date on KtP’s FB page by chance?!?! 

Wreck it Ralph seems to be the favorite right now, but I’m struggling with who I will be if we do that (DH will be Ralph, DD will be Venellope and DS will be Felix)....I was thinking I could be another Candy Crush racer but now I’m toying with the idea of King Candy..... 

Have you started thinking about costumes??


----------



## anneboleyn

Cluelyss said:


> Did we also talk about the 9/2 date on KtP’s FB page by chance?!?!
> 
> Wreck it Ralph seems to be the favorite right now, but I’m struggling with who I will be if we do that (DH will be Ralph, DD will be Venellope and DS will be Felix)....I was thinking I could be another Candy Crush racer but now I’m toying with the idea of King Candy.....
> 
> Have you started thinking about costumes??



King Candy would be awesome! Sergeant Calhoun would be neat as well, but fake leather in the Florida heat might not be as fun lol

I haven't started thinking about costumes yet...this early announcement has really caught me off guard! But I will gladly start thinking about it now because I do love to plan!


----------



## PolyRob

Cluelyss said:


> Wreck it Ralph seems to be the favorite right now, but I’m struggling with who I will be if we do that



What about Yesss?


----------



## anneboleyn

I am interested in seeing if they announce the Dessert Party details soon as well, and if there will be a repeat of Paradegate 2018. Hopefully they learned their lesson from that!


----------



## Cluelyss

PolyRob said:


> What about Yesss?


Ooooh, interesting. I was thinking original Wreck it Ralph characters, but forgot I have a sequel to pull from!!


----------



## Cluelyss

anneboleyn said:


> I am interested in seeing if they announce the Dessert Party details soon as well, and if there will be a repeat of Paradegate 2018. Hopefully they learned their lesson from that!


Wondering this too.

Wouldn’t be surprised to see them offer something similar to the Tony’s MVMCP package with parade viewing at MNSSHP, in addition to the fireworks dessert party ....


----------



## PolyRob

anneboleyn said:


> Paradegate 2018







Cluelyss said:


> Wondering this too.
> 
> Wouldn’t be surprised to see them offer something similar to the Tony’s MVMCP package with parade viewing at MNSSHP, in addition to the fireworks dessert party ....



Totally agree! I bet Tony's also sees a $10-$15 per person increase due to popularity with MVMCP.


----------



## Soph&HanMom

Booked for 8/23 and 8/27. Went last year and it rained most of the evening so no headless horseman... hoping for good weather at least one night.


----------



## Mrs Grumpy

8/27 and 8/30 for us


----------



## Raya

DreamDisneyGirl said:


> Disney just released the tickets for the MNSSHP and we’re not going until early October.  Do I really need to purchase my tickets now?  I haven’t even booked our airfare, so was waiting to plan out how many days we would be at the park based on travel times.  Does it really sell out this far in advance?


 Tickets don't sell out usually until the summer, and may not sell out at all depending on the day. If you were going on the first night or Halloween you might need to rush, but (for me) early October tickets can wait.


----------



## Raya

siren0119 said:


> LOL speak for yourself  Our halloween season starts at the beginning of October and carries through into November, with decorations, fun spooky events, haunted houses, parties and such. Christmas is only one day (unless you ascribe to the 12 days of Christmas, but not everyone does) too



You wait until October?? Halloween season starts on Labor day for us. That's when I get out the skulls, lights, and put up the Halloween tree anyway. With the August parties I get ideas from Disney, then chase away the post-Disney blues by decorating at home.  Only 289 days until the big night!


----------



## Raya

fiasco32 said:


> Can you get advance FP for the night of MNSSHP?


In theory no, however folks have had some success getting FPs for 4, 5, & 6pm on party day. I managed to get and use 3 before each of my parties last year.


----------



## siren0119

Raya said:


> You wait until October?? Halloween season starts on Labor day for us. That's when I get out the skulls, lights, and put up the Halloween tree anyway. With the August parties I get ideas from Disney, then chase away the post-Disney blues by decorating at home.  Only 289 days until the big night!



HAHAHA - I won't lie that there are years when Halloween has gone up in September, but lately with the kids going back to school and fall sports kicking in, finding the TIME to do it in Sept has been tough. by October 1 we are settled into a good routine and I can divert my attention to more...AHEM...important things ROFL


----------



## ssmerdel

Booked yesterday morning. 9/20 we will be there.


----------



## Raya

Cluelyss said:


> Wondering this too.
> 
> Wouldn’t be surprised to see them offer something similar to the Tony’s MVMCP package with parade viewing at MNSSHP, in addition to the fireworks dessert party ....


I'm hoping for a Tony's parade viewing package too! We liked Tony's and hate fighting for parade seats.  Does anyone remember how far in advance the MVMCP packages were announced?


----------



## ashmac8

Raya said:


> Tickets don't sell out usually until the summer, and may not sell out at all depending on the day. If you were going on the first night or Halloween you might need to rush, but (for me) early October tickets can wait.



Potential first timer here.... I have been to the Christmas party but we are considering going to the 1st night as it is our last night in Disney before our cruise.  I was assuming I had some time to mull this over.  Any idea when I should worry about the first party selling out?  Wasn't sure if after hours would also be released for our stay and will probably only book one not both.  Realistically how much time do I have?


----------



## 4leobeans

KyleAfterAWhile said:


> WOW That is just way too many parties for a one day observation.  Christmas is a season, but halloween is one day.



While I love Halloween, I kind of think the same way.....what is there...40 parties this year? Disney is nothing if not good at finding something good and exploiting the heck out it for $$

There will be at least 5 parties during our September stay......I don’t want to visit MK on a Saturday, but we’ll be limited in our opportunity to see HEA during our visit!

We did the party in September 2017....I followed the board, faithfully planned, attended a Tuesday party....which was sold out and it rained much of the night.
I’m not sure how I feel about the party....but, we’ve decided we will do one special event during this visit, so we’ll have a family discussion to see what everyone wants to do.

I really did love planning our costumes!


----------



## Jessica Rust

This will be my 2nd trip to WDW, first for F&W, and first for MNSSHP!!! I am soo excited.. buying our tickets Friday when I get paid.


----------



## sherlockmiles

anneboleyn said:


> I haven't had to deal with the swabbing yet, but I have been known to be insane enough to bring down an empty carry-on for the sole purpose of hauling MNSSHP candy home lol



Too funny - we do that for purchases (clothing, souvenirs, etc).  Put smaller luggage into empty, bigger luggage.

We do bring large (gallon) ziplocs to put candy in for trip home.


----------



## sherlockmiles

Jessica Rust said:


> This will be my 2nd trip to WDW, first for F&W, and first for MNSSHP!!! I am soo excited.. buying our tickets Friday when I get paid.



Fantastic.

2017 was our first MNSSHP.  It was the reason for our trip.  THEN BAM! BONUS - we find out F&W is going on too!  So that trip was our first both, too.

You'll LOVE them both.  Good suggestions on the F&W boards.


----------



## ColoradoMom12

How bad are the crowds at the party on Columbus Day? That’s looking like it would be our only choice for MNSSHP this year. We travel to Disney at some of the busiest times of the year and are used to heavy crowds during regular park hours, but our previous trips for MNSSHP have been at less busy times and we haven’t had any substantial waits. We choose to skip character meetings and do rides and trick-or-treat instead, but I’m not sure what to expect. How long are trick-or-treat lines? Popular rides (like space mountain)? Less popular rides? How early would we need to have a decent spot for the parade? I’m just trying to get a sense of how busy this party could be.


----------



## anneboleyn

sherlockmiles said:


> Too funny - we do that for purchases (clothing, souvenirs, etc).  Put smaller luggage into empty, bigger luggage.
> 
> We do bring large (gallon) ziplocs to put candy in for trip home.



I mail the souvenirs home lol

Ahh the things we do for our Disney World obsession, huh?


----------



## SamRoc

Was so excited to see tickets went on sale already for the party. We will be there October 22 - November 1 and will either do the 24 or 25th party.  Being a redhead i was the redhead from POTC, then Winifred Sanderson, and this year i will be Lucille Ball. I have already started on my costume!  (don't laugh!) lol


----------



## Best Aunt

Just made a hotel reservation so that I can attend the first Halloween party.  Haven't bought a party ticket yet.  The hotel room deposit is refundable; the party ticket isn't.


----------



## sherlockmiles

anneboleyn said:


> I mail the souvenirs home lol
> 
> Ahh the things we do for our Disney World obsession, huh?



Done that too!!
Same for our trips to Universal - HP merchandise is too great to resist.......


----------



## sherlockmiles

ColoradoMom12 said:


> How bad are the crowds at the party on Columbus Day? That’s looking like it would be our only choice for MNSSHP this year. We travel to Disney at some of the busiest times of the year and are used to heavy crowds during regular park hours, but our previous trips for MNSSHP have been at less busy times and we haven’t had any substantial waits. We choose to skip character meetings and do rides and trick-or-treat instead, but I’m not sure what to expect. How long are trick-or-treat lines? Popular rides (like space mountain)? Less popular rides? How early would we need to have a decent spot for the parade? I’m just trying to get a sense of how busy this party could be.




Do characters first and ToT later.  CMs are more generous later in the evenings and the lines seem to be shorter as well - esp after first parade.


----------



## Cluelyss

ColoradoMom12 said:


> How bad are the crowds at the party on Columbus Day? That’s looking like it would be our only choice for MNSSHP this year. We travel to Disney at some of the busiest times of the year and are used to heavy crowds during regular park hours, but our previous trips for MNSSHP have been at less busy times and we haven’t had any substantial waits. We choose to skip character meetings and do rides and trick-or-treat instead, but I’m not sure what to expect. How long are trick-or-treat lines? Popular rides (like space mountain)? Less popular rides? How early would we need to have a decent spot for the parade? I’m just trying to get a sense of how busy this party could be.


There are a limited number of tickets sold to each party and a sell out is a sell out, regardless of the date. However, the party exclusive events will be crowded no matter which party you attend, so a good plan is a must. 
A few tips:

Trick or treat at the end of the night for shorter lines and bigger handfuls. 

Watch the parade in Frontierland for lower crowds. Second parade will be less crowded as well.  

Ride lines will be shortish all night, but particularly during parades, fireworks and the last hour of the night.


----------



## FoxC63

anneboleyn said:


> I am interested in seeing if they announce the Dessert Party details soon as well, and if there will be a repeat of *Paradegate 2018*. Hopefully they learned their lesson from that!



I cannot like this post enough!  Well worded my friend! *Paradegate 2018 *


----------



## buteraa

Cluelyss said:


> If you purchase over the phone, you do not have to assign. If you buy online, you do.


How do they allow you to purchase tickets over the phone without assigning them if they are non-transferrable?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

buteraa said:


> How do they allow you to purchase tickets over the phone without assigning them if they are non-transferrable?



Just the way it works.  Of the two words used in the fine print, non-refundable is legitimate, non-transferable is a bit grey in terms of how Disney tickets work in practice.  You can assign and re-assign unused tickets among friends and family connected to your MDE account.

When you buy tickets via phone, those tickets aren't assigned to anyone - they are just tickets that exist.


----------



## buteraa

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Just the way it works.  Of the two words used in the fine print, non-refundable is legitimate, non-transferable is a bit grey.  You can assign and re-assign unused tickets among friends and family connected to your MDE account.
> 
> When you buy tickets via phone, those tickets aren't assigned to anyone - they are just tickets that exist.


That's great, thanks for the additional explanation.  We know the dates of our trip just not the 4th person yet and I want to make sure we get the 10/1 party tickets!


----------



## once_upon_a_melora

Got our tickets for the our very first MNSSHP on Sept 10th. Absolutely cannot wait!!!!


----------



## lilmape

So excited to attend our 3rd MNSSHP this year! It will be our daughter’s second and our sons first. Planning on Sept 2.


----------



## Disneylover99

ashmac8 said:


> Potential first timer here.... I have been to the Christmas party but we are considering going to the 1st night as it is our last night in Disney before our cruise.  I was assuming I had some time to mull this over.  Any idea when I should worry about the first party selling out?  Wasn't sure if after hours would also be released for our stay and will probably only book one not both.  Realistically how much time do I have?


The first party didn't sell out until the day of the party last year, so you (more then likely) don't need to worry.


----------



## Cluelyss

lilmape said:


> So excited to attend our 3rd MNSSHP this year! It will be our daughter’s second and our sons first. Planning on Sept 2.


See you there!!


----------



## neverenoughtime

Well, we have plenty of time to get some really good ideas for costumes.  This will be our second MNSSHP and we definitely want to join in on the fun. Need some "cool" (as it will be hotter than hades in September) costume ideas. Now c'mon Disney release the EMM and DAH schedule so we can plan around all this, lol.


----------



## ashmac8

Disneylover99 said:


> The first party didn't sell out until the day of the party last year, so you (more then likely) don't need to worry.



thank you very much.  I appreciate the info


----------



## RachaelA

So the last 3 years we did the Sunday of Halloween week. I can’t decide if we should just do it again or switch to the Tuesday of Halloween week this year.


----------



## GillianP1301

anneboleyn said:


> I am interested in seeing if they announce the Dessert Party details soon as well, and if there will be a repeat of Paradegate 2018. Hopefully they learned their lesson from that!



They can't possibly screw up the whole Dessert Party/parade viewing as badly as they did last year, right? I mean, I loved getting calls from Disney every other day for a few weeks during the whole fiasco, because who doesn't love seeing that number come up on their phone? But honestly, they must have learned something from that mess.

If I were a betting girl, I would say no parade viewing this year (boo!) and I am going to go out on a limb and have faith that the info will be correct on the website.


----------



## Justplainchy

For those of you who have attended before: The wife and I are planning to squeeze in one last trip before our annual passes expire in December centered around the Halloween Party. Our plan is to hit the last weekend in September -- but we can either go Wednesday to Sunday and hit the 9/27 party, or go Friday-Tuesday and hit the Sunday 9/29 party. Which do you recommend? I've seen that Sunday has lighter crowds, but I figure both will be busy. The Friday party would work better with our schedule, but is the crowd difference enough to justify a wonky work week? Thanks in advance!


----------



## siren0119

Justplainchy said:


> For those of you who have attended before: The wife and I are planning to squeeze in one last trip before our annual passes expire in December centered around the Halloween Party. Our plan is to hit the last weekend in September -- but we can either go Wednesday to Sunday and hit the 9/27 party, or go Friday-Tuesday and hit the Sunday 9/29 party. Which do you recommend? I've seen that Sunday has lighter crowds, but I figure both will be busy. The Friday party would work better with our schedule, but is the crowd difference enough to justify a wonky work week? Thanks in advance!



We were there on a Friday party last year (9/21) and I honestly didn't think the crowds were much different than when we were at a midweek party the previous year. We waited a bit to get on a couple of rides, but they were the ones I expected to be on the long side (Peter Pan and 7DMT). We got on all the rides we wanted and some multiple times.


----------



## anneboleyn

Justplainchy said:


> For those of you who have attended before: The wife and I are planning to squeeze in one last trip before our annual passes expire in December centered around the Halloween Party. Our plan is to hit the last weekend in September -- but we can either go Wednesday to Sunday and hit the 9/27 party, or go Friday-Tuesday and hit the Sunday 9/29 party. Which do you recommend? I've seen that Sunday has lighter crowds, but I figure both will be busy. The Friday party would work better with our schedule, but is the crowd difference enough to justify a wonky work week? Thanks in advance!



I have been to parties on Sundays, Tuesdays, Thursdays, and Fridays...heck, this past September, I went to 3 of them (the 7th, 9th, and 11th) and I never noticed any difference in crowd levels.


----------



## anneboleyn

GillianP1301 said:


> They can't possibly screw up the whole Dessert Party/parade viewing as badly as they did last year, right? I mean, I loved getting calls from Disney every other day for a few weeks during the whole fiasco, because who doesn't love seeing that number come up on their phone? But honestly, they must have learned something from that mess.
> 
> If I were a betting girl, I would say no parade viewing this year (boo!) and I am going to go out on a limb and have faith that the info will be correct on the website.



I agree, I don't think the dessert parties will include parade viewing this year. But someone mentioned that the Christmas parties had a special event at Tony's that included parade viewing, so I could see Disney maybe trying that for MNSSHP!

I will laugh super hard if the website is wrong yet again though lol


----------



## Justplainchy

siren0119 said:


> We were there on a Friday party last year (9/21) and I honestly didn't think the crowds were much different than when we were at a midweek party the previous year. We waited a bit to get on a couple of rides, but they were the ones I expected to be on the long side (Peter Pan and 7DMT). We got on all the rides we wanted and some multiple times.



Oh, awesome! Thank you! This makes me feel a lot more confident about pulling the trigger on the Friday party and not having to do Disney and go back to work the very next day. 



anneboleyn said:


> I have been to parties on Sundays, Tuesdays, Thursdays, and Fridays...heck, this past September, I went to 3 of them (the 7th, 9th, and 11th) and I never noticed any difference in crowd levels.



Perfect! That makes me feel better about sticking with our original Wednesday-Sunday plan! Thank you!!


----------



## siren0119

I don't think I posed this question in this thread yet but curious about folks' opinons: 

We are driving down and staying onsite from 8/26-9/3 and plan to hit one of the MNSSHP nights (probably 8/27 or 8/30)

We have 7 day hoppers, and could either time things to arrive early on 8/26 and use a park day (which would mean having a resort day on MNSSHP day) or arrive around check in time on 8/26 and use a park day on MNSSHP day. I'm not a huge fan of that idea, but also it would mean being able to log fewer miles over two days rather than making the bulk of the trip in a single day. I have hilton points that I can use on a hotel so cost isn't a factor, just time. 

What would you do? Burn a park day on a party day, or take the longer drive the day before arrival to use a park day on check-in day?


----------



## fairestoneofall

Justplainchy said:


> For those of you who have attended before: The wife and I are planning to squeeze in one last trip before our annual passes expire in December centered around the Halloween Party. Our plan is to hit the last weekend in September -- but we can either go Wednesday to Sunday and hit the 9/27 party, or go Friday-Tuesday and hit the Sunday 9/29 party. Which do you recommend? I've seen that Sunday has lighter crowds, but I figure both will be busy. The Friday party would work better with our schedule, but is the crowd difference enough to justify a wonky work week? Thanks in advance!



We went Sunday, Sept 30, 2018 and it was wonderful (hot as Hades, but crowds were great). IIRC, the previous Friday party was reported to be pretty crowded. But overall, the parks didn't seem all that crowded.


----------



## Aries14

This will be my first MNSSHP - can we use the DAS for rides during the party?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cluelyss

siren0119 said:


> What would you do? Burn a park day on a party day, or take the longer drive the day before arrival to use a park day on check-in day?


Our preference is always to make party day a rest/resort day. We sleep in, have a big, late breakfast, maybe swim, just generally take it easy. Our schedule doesn’t always work out this way, though, and I will say on days when we travel or go to a park in the morning, we’re all dragging by mid party, it’s not as enjoyable an evening, and we often leave early. You know your group and their energy levels best, but I’d vote for making party day a rest day if you can.


----------



## siren0119

Cluelyss said:


> Our preference is always to make party day a rest/resort day. We sleep in, have a big, late breakfast, maybe swim, just generally take it easy. Our schedule doesn’t always work out this way, though, and I will say on days when we travel or go to a park in the morning, we’re all dragging by mid party, it’s not as enjoyable an evening, and we often leave early. You know your group and their energy levels best, but I’d vote for making party day a rest day if you can.



That's my preference too, but I'm not 100% sold on the long haul drive that would be required to get us there a day early so we could use a park day on check in. I know the cost difference between a 6 and 7 day ticket is really small in the grand scheme of things, and I'm not sure what I was thinking getting the 7 day PH knowing that MNSSHP would be in the same time frame LOL. I might call the TA and see if we can get it changed to a 6 day ticket and just put the $$ towards the party tickets.


----------



## Cluelyss

siren0119 said:


> That's my preference too, but I'm not 100% sold on the long haul drive that would be required to get us there a day early so we could use a park day on check in. I know the cost difference between a 6 and 7 day ticket is really small in the grand scheme of things, and I'm not sure what I was thinking getting the 7 day PH knowing that MNSSHP would be in the same time frame LOL. I might call the TA and see if we can get it changed to a 6 day ticket and just put the $$ towards the party tickets.


You should absolutely be able to change it - though if you booked before the ticket price increase it may be more cost effective to leave the package as is, as any modification will convert to current ticket prices.


----------



## neverenoughtime

Cluelyss said:


> Our preference is always to make party day a rest/resort day. We sleep in, have a big, late breakfast, maybe swim, just generally take it easy. Our schedule doesn’t always work out this way, though, and I will say on days when we travel or go to a park in the morning, we’re all dragging by mid party, it’s not as enjoyable an evening, and we often leave early. You know your group and their energy levels best, but I’d vote for making party day a rest day if you can.


I hope to take your advice this year. Last December  we did in this order:
Saturday: Hs plus DAH at HS
Sunday: Emm Mk, Stayed at Mk, MVMCP that night
Monday:EMM HS and stayed at HS
We were all dragging by Monday afternoon lol I will never do that again.


----------



## Cluelyss

neverenoughtime said:


> I hope to take your advice this year. Last December  we did in this order:
> Saturday: Hs plus DAH at HS
> Sunday: Emm Mk, Stayed at Mk, MVMCP
> Monday:EMM HS and stayed at HS
> We were all dragging by Monday afternoon lol



I’m tired just reading that!


----------



## lilmape

Cluelyss said:


> Our preference is always to make party day a rest/resort day. We sleep in, have a big, late breakfast, maybe swim, just generally take it easy. Our schedule doesn’t always work out this way, though, and I will say on days when we travel or go to a park in the morning, we’re all dragging by mid party, it’s not as enjoyable an evening, and we often leave early. You know your group and their energy levels best, but I’d vote for making party day a rest day if you can.


This is us too! We have a nice breakfast, maybe swim for a little bit and the youngest naps (we have quiet time) we try and get to the parks at 4:00 and have a plan ready. I used to go without any plans but I find planning maximizes our time and we do so much more... this will be the first trip that I will actually go with a *flexible* plan for each day. I digress, definitely rest before the party.


----------



## sherlockmiles

Do they do the "kiss" after parties?


----------



## siren0119

Cluelyss said:


> You should absolutely be able to change it - though if you booked before the ticket price increase it may be more cost effective to leave the package as is, as any modification will convert to current ticket prices.



Nope we just booked it two weeks ago when free dining came out  6 day tickets would still be long enough to qualify under the package pricing, as long as my TA wouldn't have to cancel and rebook to change the length of the tickets. That would be my biggest concern.


----------



## samsteele

Following. Always a worthwhile extra $ even with increased crowds.
Key is to arrive before 4pm entrance and squeeze as much as you can out of the party.
Also critical to make a plan and highlight 3 or 4 special, unique party things that are important to you and your family. Anything else is gravy. Impossible to do everything.


----------



## Raya

siren0119 said:


> I don't think I posed this question in this thread yet but curious about folks' opinions:
> 
> What would you do? Burn a park day on a party day, or take the longer drive the day before arrival to use a park day on check-in day?



We never burn a park day on party day. We sleep late (9 or 10), brunch, swim, or monorail hop until it's time for late lunch/tea, and then get to the park at exactly 4pm.



sherlockmiles said:


> Do they do the "kiss" after parties?


I was told by a castmember last year that they don't do the kiss after parties. (I was waiting on the kiss at the time and it hadn't happened. This was maybe 10 minutes past the midnight park close.)


----------



## sherlockmiles

Raya said:


> I was told by a castmember last year that they don't do the kiss after parties. (I was waiting on the kiss at the time and it hadn't happened. This was maybe 10 minutes past the midnight park close.)



Thank you.


----------



## Best Aunt

Aries14 said:


> This will be my first MNSSHP - can we use the DAS for rides during the party?  Thanks in advance!



My understanding is that the DAS involves being told to return at a certain time and go to the Fastpass line.  But there are no Fastpasses during the party, so this doesn’t work.

I’m sure someone will correct me if I’m wrong.


----------



## siren0119

Aries14 said:


> This will be my first MNSSHP - can we use the DAS for rides during the party?  Thanks in advance!



After 6pm on a party day there are no fastpasses, so you cannot use DAS. It only applies when there are Fastpass lines available. 

That said, if you arrive to MK between 4 and 6 those are still technically "regular" park hours when FP would be available to other guests, so you can use DAS at that time.


----------



## Astylla

I have a question about tickets and MNSSHP tickets linked to MDE/magic bands. We will have 8 day 1 Park tickets.
We plan to NOT use one of those days for the party , instead use that as a resort day and get there right at 4pm.

How do I make sure one of the regular tickets isn’t used ? Is it better to bring the email with my ticket barcode vs scanning the magic band ?


----------



## MaxsDad

We will be there from 10/30-11/5. This is going to be our first party now that my daughter is old enough to enjoy it. We had originally planned on going on 10/31 but now that there is a 11/1 party we might do that instead. I figure both are pretty crowded but these dates worked best around my daughter's school schedule.

Any thoughts as to which one is better? And if we settle on 11/1 what else is there to do on Halloween night?


----------



## DreamDisneyGirl

Purchased our tickets and we’re going on October 10th...our first time and so excited!


----------



## sherlockmiles

MaxsDad said:


> We will be there from 10/30-11/5. This is going to be our first party now that my daughter is old enough to enjoy it. We had originally planned on going on 10/31 but now that there is a 11/1 party we might do that instead. I figure both are pretty crowded but these dates worked best around my daughter's school schedule.
> 
> Any thoughts as to which one is better? And if we settle on 11/1 what else is there to do on Halloween night?




All of the resorts will have activities on halloween.
They will likely also offer Return to Sleepy Hallow - dessert party, watch legend of sleepy hallow, photo op with headless horseman, and a GREAT swag bag!!!!  Missing this is the biggest draw back to going in sept or aug as these are only available in oct.


----------



## Disneylover99

Astylla said:


> I have a question about tickets and MNSSHP tickets linked to MDE/magic bands. We will have 8 day 1 Park tickets.
> We plan to NOT use one of those days for the party , instead use that as a resort day and get there right at 4pm.
> 
> How do I make sure one of the regular tickets isn’t used ? Is it better to bring the email with my ticket barcode vs scanning the magic band ?



They will have an area of tapstyles dedicated to people attending the party. Using your MB at these tapstyles to enter should take off your MNSSHP tickets. However, I’ve had wrong tickets used before (not at MNSSHP) even after I’ve prioritized them. I’d just bring the barcode and scan if that’s an option. Then you don’t need to worry.


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

So excited! This will be our family’s second time, but our daughter’s first. I cant wait to see her reactions. We’re planning on the Sept 17th party.


----------



## sherlockmiles

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> So excited! This will be our family’s second time, but our daughter’s first. I cant wait to see her reactions. We’re planning on the Sept 17th party.



Woo Hoo - see you there!


----------



## Alaskangirl02

Our family will be at WDW 10/19- 10/25.
Super excited to attend MNSSHP again. We attended two parties in 2017, on a Sunday and Thursday evening. We definitely felt the Sunday party was more heavily attended than the Thursday party.
Noticing that during our dates this year, there will parties on Sunday, Monday and Thursday (10/20, 10/21, and 10/24).
Hoping for advice from the experts- ideas on least crowded party? We’ve decided to attend just one party this year. 
Thanks in advance! Much appreciated!!


----------



## yoda22

Alaskangirl02 said:


> Our family will be at WDW 10/19- 10/25.
> Super excited to attend MNSSHP again. We attended two parties in 2017, on a Sunday and Thursday evening. We definitely felt the Sunday party was more heavily attended than the Thursday party.
> Noticing that during our dates this year, there will parties on Sunday, Monday and Thursday (10/20, 10/21, and 10/24).
> Hoping for advice from the experts- ideas on least crowded party? We’ve decided to attend just one party this year.
> Thanks in advance! Much appreciated!!


Those are the dates of our trip as well! Trying to decide between 10/20 and 10/21 for MNSSHP, and holding Thursday for Return to Sleepy Hollow (if they offer it again this year). I think the general pattern is that Tuesday parties are least crowded, followed by Sunday. Not sure what to expect with a Monday party? I'm very curious as to why there is a Monday party that week instead of a Tuesday party? Would love to do two parties this year (we also did two parties in 2017, just one in 2018), but just can't seem to fit it all in.


----------



## Andsco

This is my family's first trip with MNSSHP, going between sept. 18th-25th.  We have the option of the Friday, Sunday and Tuesday nights for the party.  From what I've been reading is that Tuesdays are the "best" nights to go then Sundays and Fridays being the busiest.  Then I have also read a lot from many people that say it doesn't matter at all which night of the week you pick, it's going to be busy and you can't plan for it.  So it's been frustrating to choose lol.  I wish it was obvious but it sounds like I have to just pick the night that works best for my trip and see what happens!


----------



## lilmape

Andsco said:


> This is my family's first trip with MNSSHP, going between sept. 18th-25th.  We have the option of the Friday, Sunday and Tuesday nights for the party.  From what I've been reading is that Tuesdays are the "best" nights to go then Sundays and Fridays being the busiest.  Then I have also read a lot from many people that say it doesn't matter at all which night of the week you pick, it's going to be busy and you can't plan for it.  So it's been frustrating to choose lol.  I wish it was obvious but it sounds like I have to just pick the night that works best for my trip and see what happens!



We just pick the day that fits best in our schedule. Then have a plan for the party of the things you want to do. We like to do a. Resort morning and party evening followed by a late start day. So we plug it in with what works best. We actually attend a Christmas party on a Friday close to Christmas last year and it wasn’t too bad.


----------



## dachsie

Andsco said:


> This is my family's first trip with MNSSHP, going between sept. 18th-25th.  We have the option of the Friday, Sunday and Tuesday nights for the party.  From what I've been reading is that Tuesdays are the "best" nights to go then Sundays and Fridays being the busiest.  Then I have also read a lot from many people that say it doesn't matter at all which night of the week you pick, it's going to be busy and you can't plan for it.  So it's been frustrating to choose lol.  I wish it was obvious but it sounds like I have to just pick the night that works best for my trip and see what happens!


I went to both the Sunday and Tuesday party that same week this past year.  Both were fine. I would choose either of those again. I remember the reports of the Friday party being crowded


----------



## ksromack

Cluelyss said:


> Wondering this too.
> 
> Wouldn’t be surprised to see them offer something similar to the Tony’s MVMCP package with parade viewing at MNSSHP, in addition to the fireworks dessert party ....


I'm guessing they WILL do something like this.  It was very well received last year for MVMCP (we did it and really really enjoyed it).



ColoradoMom12 said:


> How bad are the crowds at the party on Columbus Day? That’s looking like it would be our only choice for MNSSHP this year. We travel to Disney at some of the busiest times of the year and are used to heavy crowds during regular park hours, but our previous trips for MNSSHP have been at less busy times and we haven’t had any substantial waits. We choose to skip character meetings and do rides and trick-or-treat instead, but I’m not sure what to expect. How long are trick-or-treat lines? Popular rides (like space mountain)? Less popular rides? How early would we need to have a decent spot for the parade? I’m just trying to get a sense of how busy this party could be.


We went the day after Columbus Day last year so that would have made it a tuesday.  I almost expected crowds to be a little bigger thinking maybe some people would really make it an extended weekend but it was fine.  Even if you went on Columbus Day, technically there would be school the next day.



Justplainchy said:


> For those of you who have attended before: The wife and I are planning to squeeze in one last trip before our annual passes expire in December centered around the Halloween Party. Our plan is to hit the last weekend in September -- but we can either go Wednesday to Sunday and hit the 9/27 party, or go Friday-Tuesday and hit the Sunday 9/29 party. Which do you recommend? I've seen that Sunday has lighter crowds, but I figure both will be busy. The Friday party would work better with our schedule, but is the crowd difference enough to justify a wonky work week? Thanks in advance!


Fridays are usually when locals come to the parties so take that for what it's worth.



siren0119 said:


> I don't think I posed this question in this thread yet but curious about folks' opinons:
> 
> We are driving down and staying onsite from 8/26-9/3 and plan to hit one of the MNSSHP nights (probably 8/27 or 8/30)
> 
> We have 7 day hoppers, and could either time things to arrive early on 8/26 and use a park day (which would mean having a resort day on MNSSHP day) or arrive around check in time on 8/26 and use a park day on MNSSHP day. I'm not a huge fan of that idea, but also it would mean being able to log fewer miles over two days rather than making the bulk of the trip in a single day. I have hilton points that I can use on a hotel so cost isn't a factor, just time.
> 
> What would you do? Burn a park day on a party day, or take the longer drive the day before arrival to use a park day on check-in day?


Like most here I would make your party day very casual.....don't rush and waste a park day on it.  That way you can really enjoy the evening and won't be too tired.



Astylla said:


> I have a question about tickets and MNSSHP tickets linked to MDE/magic bands. We will have 8 day 1 Park tickets.
> We plan to NOT use one of those days for the party , instead use that as a resort day and get there right at 4pm.
> 
> How do I make sure one of the regular tickets isn’t used ? Is it better to bring the email with my ticket barcode vs scanning the magic band ?


I think as long as you enter through the MNSSHP turnstiles you should be ok but bring your paper or plastic ticket just in case.  



VictoriaAndMatt said:


> So excited! This will be our family’s second time, but our daughter’s first. I cant wait to see her reactions. We’re planning on the Sept 17th party.


Woot!  That's our party night too!  We went the second week of October last year and it was pretty dang hot that night.  I'm gearing hubby up for a hotter Sept party date.


----------



## Mrspeaks

On the fence for this year. It would be our fourth party. I personally love the party - the music, costumes, trick or treat, the parade.l, just the magic I feel being there.  My husband doesn’t love it and gets stressed with the crowd, heat, our girls getting cranky, all the candy we have after, catching a bus back. My girls like it, but get tired early and then I’m just pushing everyone to keep going until the fireworks. We are planning MK and HS EMM. Maybe those will be our special extras instead of the party this year...I’m torn!


----------



## Disneylover99

Mrspeaks said:


> On the fence for this year. It would be our fourth party. I personally love the party - the music, costumes, trick or treat, the parade.l, just the magic I feel being there.  My husband doesn’t love it and gets stressed with the crowd, heat, our girls getting cranky, all the candy we have after, catching a bus back. My girls like it, but get tired early and then I’m just pushing everyone to keep going until the fireworks. We are planning MK and HS EMM. Maybe those will be our special extras instead of the party this year...I’m torn!


Maybe you could go by yourself. 
Your family can relax at the resort, swim, maybe watch a movie. 
Just a thought.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Mrspeaks said:


> On the fence for this year. It would be our fourth party. I personally love the party - the music, costumes, trick or treat, the parade.l, just the magic I feel being there.  My husband doesn’t love it and gets stressed with the crowd, heat, our girls getting cranky, all the candy we have after, catching a bus back. My girls like it, but get tired early and then I’m just pushing everyone to keep going until the fireworks. We are planning MK and HS EMM. Maybe those will be our special extras instead of the party this year...I’m torn!



I was going to say something similar to @Disneylover99.  Different things work for different families and kids ages, but one thing we've enjoyed over the last few years is splitting up at times, especially for events like MNSSHP.  For example, I'll often go with just me and one of our kids.  I love going to the party as a family too, but just something really fun about going with two - you can be more in the moment, more flexible, less 'worrying' about if someone else is having fun, etc.

Ohana means family, and family means no one is left behind... except for rope drop, MNSSHP, Happily Ever After, and FoP FPs.


----------



## Stephdisney

What are your guys thoughts on a beach day the same day as a party?  We have a limited number of days and I don't want to do the party on a park day.  The only other free day is our beach day.  We are thinking Cocoa Beach which I think is a little over an hour drive.  Thanks everyone!


----------



## Best Aunt

Stephdisney said:


> What are your guys thoughts on a beach day the same day as a party?  We have a limited number of days and I don't want to do the party on a park day.  The only other free day is our beach day.  We are thinking Cocoa Beach which I think is a little over an hour drive.  Thanks everyone!



When are you going?  People can be tired after a day at the beach, particularly if it's hot.  The party itself can be crowded, hot and exhausting with very long lines, depending on what you want to do.  I rested the afternoon of the party and I still was exhausted during the party.  I, personally, think this would be overdoing it.


----------



## Disneylover99

Stephdisney said:


> What are your guys thoughts on a beach day the same day as a party?  We have a limited number of days and I don't want to do the party on a park day.  The only other free day is our beach day.  We are thinking Cocoa Beach which I think is a little over an hour drive.  Thanks everyone!


I agree with @Best Aunt. While a beach day sounds like a fun and relaxing break, the reality (for me anyways) is that the sun, sand and water suck the life out of me. I’d be too tired to go to the party.


----------



## Stephdisney

Best Aunt said:


> When are you going?  People can be tired after a day at the beach, particularly if it's hot.  The party itself can be crowded, hot and exhausting with very long lines, depending on what you want to do.  I rested the afternoon of the party and I still was exhausted during the party.  I, personally, think this would be overdoing it.






Disneylover99 said:


> I agree with @Best Aunt. While a beach day sounds like a fun and relaxing break, the reality (for me anyways) is that the sun, sand and water suck the life out of me. I’d be too tired to go to the party.



We are going Sept. 22-28 so I'm sure it will be hot.  I'm sure you both are right.  I think we will have to think of something else.  Thanks for the input.  I appreciate it!!


----------



## FoxC63

Mrspeaks said:


> On the fence for this year. It would be our fourth party. I personally love the party - the music, costumes, trick or treat, the parade.l, just the magic I feel being there.  My husband doesn’t love it and gets stressed with the crowd, heat, our girls getting cranky, all the candy we have after, catching a bus back. My girls like it, but get tired early and then I’m just pushing everyone to keep going until the fireworks. We are planning MK and HS EMM. Maybe those will be our special extras instead of the party this year...I’m torn!



Pirate & Pals Fireworks & Cruise is a lot of fun.   Includes desserts at the Contemporary and rare character meet & greet.  Costumes are optional but more fun if dressed as a pirate!  

Link:   https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/contemporary-resort/pirates-and-pals-fireworks-voyage/

Obviously Disney has not updated, shows discounts for AP & DVC members *2018*.  I think that ship has sailed!


----------



## sheila14

Disneylover99 said:


> Maybe you could go by yourself.
> Your family can relax at the resort, swim, maybe watch a movie.
> Just a thought.


I just planned my second party for when I am there is September and I go by myself.


----------



## Disneylover99

sheila14 said:


> I just planned my second party for when I am there is September and I go by myself.



Awesome! 

I feel like I sort of go by myself. After we shop for party exclusive merchandise, use a couple of fp’s and grab a bite to eat, we split up. 

My kids spend the party lining up for characters, my husband hits the trick or treat trails multiple times and I relax and watch both parades. Sometimes we meet up for fireworks, but we always meet up at the end at the midnight Hocus Pocus show.


----------



## Krj16

Just got our tickets for our October trip, for 10/17. Will be our first time attending.


----------



## tiggerunner

Just got Sept 2 tickets and taking my 80 something Mom. She is so excited I have been a few times before, so all about her and what she wants to see- parade and show for sure. She has never trick or treated in her life, so she wants to do it all


----------



## lilmape

tiggerunner said:


> Just got Sept 2 tickets and taking my 80 something Mom. She is so excited I have been a few times before, so all about her and what she wants to see- parade and show for sure. She has never trick or treated in her life, so she wants to do it all



See you there!


----------



## Madame

Just bought our Aug 23 tickets. Just DH & I as we’re spending 2 nights at WDW before a 7N on the Fantasy.


----------



## KELLY

Really on the fence about going this year.  Last year was great the party was crowded for the meet n greats.  But DD and I are there for the rides and trick o treating.  We already plan to do H20 nights and one desert party.  Plus we were thinking of doing AH instead.  So for the 4 of us that is 500.00.  We are there for 2 weeks and are staying at pop on a FD BB offer.  We were going to spring for a moderate but we all voted for extras instead. Halloween tickets would be alot cheaper at 320.00.  So we will see.  I don't really care about the extras for AH since we have the dining plan and arrive late the first night so we will already have credits left over.


----------



## nicolebridget22

FoxC63 said:


> I cannot like this post enough!  Well worded my friend! *Paradegate 2018 *



Oh no, what’s this?  We were supposed to do the dessert party in 2016 but alas, hurricane matthew....  What I was looking forward to the most was the parade viewing.  Is that not a component of the dessert party anymore?  I was looking forward to that for my sept trip this year...


----------



## ashmac8

KELLY said:


> Really on the fence about going this year.  Last year was great the party was crowded for the meet n greats.  But DD and I are there for the rides and trick o treating.  We already plan to do H20 nights and one desert party.  Plus we were thinking of doing AH instead.  So for the 4 of us that is 500.00.  We are there for 2 weeks and are staying at pop on a FD BB offer.  We were going to spring for a moderate but we all voted for extras instead. Halloween tickets would be alot cheaper at 320.00.  So we will see.  I don't really care about the extras for AH since we have the dining plan and arrive late the first night so we will already have credits left over.



thinking along the same lines.... we did after hours this past june and my son still raves about it.  I'd love to try this Halloween party but we likely wont do both.  Of course if there is no after hours event that week then its a moot point.  standing by for a bit to see how this plays out.


----------



## KELLY

ashmac8 said:


> thinking along the same lines.... we did after hours this past june and my son still raves about it.  I'd love to try this Halloween party but we likely wont do both.  Of course if there is no after hours event that week then its a moot point.  standing by for a bit to see how this plays out.


I know it is a hard choice.  We do really like MNSSHP but we have been every year.   AH I know would be less crowded.  MY dh is no help.  LOL


----------



## FoxC63

nicolebridget22 said:


> Oh no, what’s this?  We were supposed to do the dessert party in 2016 but alas, hurricane matthew....  What I was looking forward to the most was the parade viewing.  Is that not a component of the dessert party anymore?  I was looking forward to that for my sept trip this year...



2018 Disney made a mistake on the packages, it's a long story.  At MVMCP they offered parade viewing with Tony's package and a dessert package for fireworks. So separate packages to get both.


----------



## Disneymom1126

Had no plans to go to Disney this year after our last trip in November 2018...was going to "take a year off." Traveling to my sister's in Daytona right before school in August since summer is my busy time at work and can't vacation before then...dates for MNSSHP announced and of course...now I have one night booked at a Disney resort to go to MNSSHP on Tuesday, August 20th before flying home on the 21st...Just take my money Disney....

I think a friend and her two daughters are going to come and make it a girls trip.  I need group disney costume ideas! There are five of us, 2 adult moms, and then three girls (11, 11, and 9). Girls are not into Princesses and the two 11 year olds are peak tween sass at the moment (9 year old is way more agreeable ).


----------



## FoxC63

Disneymom1126 said:


> Girls are not into Princesses and the two 11 year olds are *peak tween sass *at the moment (9 year old is way more agreeable ).



Love this ^ , great way to put it!  Tween's must have a favorite TV show... maybe Sabrina, that would be a great theme for them.  Don't always have to match to have fun!


----------



## eliseisawkward

Disneymom1126 said:


> Had no plans to go to Disney this year after our last trip in November 2018...was going to "take a year off." Traveling to my sister's in Daytona right before school in August since summer is my busy time at work and can't vacation before then...dates for MNSSHP announced and of course...now I have one night booked at a Disney resort to go to MNSSHP on Tuesday, August 20th before flying home on the 21st...Just take my money Disney....
> 
> I think a friend and her two daughters are going to come and make it a girls trip.  I need group disney costume ideas! There are five of us, 2 adult moms, and then three girls (11, 11, and 9). Girls are not into Princesses and the two 11 year olds are peak tween sass at the moment (9 year old is way more agreeable ).



Dwarves from Snow White? Pooh characters (this would with my sibs because we all have different favs)? Star Wars? Totally depends on what everyone actually likes!


----------



## Cluelyss

sherlockmiles said:


> Do they do the "kiss" after parties?


We often watch the last stage show of the night and I don’t ever remember them running the kiss after.


----------



## andrniki

We got our tickets for the August 23 party! (This will be my family's 2nd MNSSHP.) We're crazy excited but people don't get it - they look at me funny when I talk about a Halloween party in August!  Oh well, their loss!


----------



## Crystal_Marie

BravePrincessMerida said:


> Already have our tickets for September 10th. Now the planning fun begins! So excited for our first party.


My husband and I will be there for September 10th too. It's our first MNSSHP


----------



## Wdw1015

Bought our tickets for the first party. We’ve only been 1 other time in October 2015 so for that trip, I was able to see how the party went in previous nights and planned our party night accordingly. But seeing how we are going to the first party this year, we won’t have that luxury. Seems the parties stay pretty similar from year to year with minor tweaks, is that accurate? Are we safe using last year’s info to plan our night, you think?


----------



## FoxC63

Wdw1015 said:


> Bought our tickets for the first party. We’ve only been 1 other time in October 2015 so for that trip, I was able to see how the party went in previous nights and planned our party night accordingly. But seeing how we are going to the first party this year, we won’t have that luxury. Seems the parties stay pretty similar from year to year with minor tweaks, is that accurate? Are we safe using last year’s info to plan our night, you think?



At this point you really have no other choice.  Most likely you will already be in Orlando when this thread get's updated. 
Typically during/after the first few parties do we have an understanding of Meet & Greet information.  Unfortunately Disney does not release a complete listing of where all the characters are located or what time they come out.


----------



## Best Aunt

Wdw1015 said:


> Bought our tickets for the first party. We’ve only been 1 other time in October 2015 so for that trip, I was able to see how the party went in previous nights and planned our party night accordingly. But seeing how we are going to the first party this year, we won’t have that luxury. Seems the parties stay pretty similar from year to year with minor tweaks, is that accurate? Are we safe using last year’s info to plan our night, you think?



It’s tricky because the map shows you spots where characters meet but does not tell you which character meets at each spot.  If you ask cast members before the party starts, some will tell you which character will be at a particular spot, but others won’t.


----------



## FoxC63

We've recently seen character locations change at Magic Kingdom 1/18/19:
*
Articles & Photos By:  Stephen Porter – Assistant Editor / wdwinfo 

Mickey and Minnie Meet and Greet at the Town Square Theater
*
Some colorful ribbon hangs from the ceiling above Mickey and Minnie, and facade cutout balloons and ribbons are featured on both sides of everyone’s favorite mouse couple. Talking with a cast member, she said *at this time there isn’t an end date for Mickey and Minnie meeting together in this location*, but the decorations certainly seemed temporary.
*
Link:* https://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney...-and-greet-at-the-town-square-theater-photos/
*
Pluto Meet and Greet at Pete’s Silly Sideshow*

Pete’s Silly Sideshow in Storybook Circus each of the iconic Disney characters are dressed in their circus sideshow attire. *Pluto now performs as Wonder-Pup Pluto* alongside fortune teller Daisy Fortuna, the Astounding Donaldo, and the Great Goofini.
*
Link:* https://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/new-pluto-meet-and-greet-at-petes-silly-sideshow-photos/

*A few character changes occurred during MNSSHP 2018:*
Jack Skellington and Sally / Town Square Theater
Cruella DeVil / Roaming
Elvis Stitch / Stitch’s Great Escape


----------



## joscortel

We will be there Oct.20-25 trying to decide which party to attend we have our choice of 3 nights Sun,Mon or Thurs. anyone have any suggestions on what night would be better crowd-wise? I think Sunday would be the more crowded of the three nights which would of been nice otherwise with it being our arrival day(early am) we are leaving on Friday the 25th so we could end the trip with a Thursday night party. 
Our travel Party is 5 adults and 4 children(all boys) ages 7-10 
2AD/2CH have attended MNSSHP in Oct 2015 the rest of us have never attended MNSSHP and also this will be the very first trip to Disney for 2AD/1CH 
And we are staying at my Dream resort the Polynesian. I'm not usually one to wish time to go by fast but October cannot get here fast enough!


----------



## dachsie

joscortel said:


> We will be there Oct.20-25 trying to decide which party to attend we have our choice of 3 nights Sun,Mon or Thurs. anyone have any suggestions on what night would be better crowd-wise? I think Sunday would be the more crowded of the three nights which would of been nice otherwise with it being our arrival day(early am) we are leaving on Friday the 25th so we could end the trip with a Thursday night party.
> Our travel Party is 5 adults and 4 children(all boys) ages 7-10
> 2AD/2CH have attended MNSSHP in Oct 2015 the rest of us have never attended MNSSHP and also this will be the very first trip to Disney for 2AD/1CH
> And we are staying at my Dream resort the Polynesian. I'm not usually one to wish time to go by fast but October cannot get here fast enough!


I think Thursday will be your most crowded. I would go for Monday


----------



## BridgetBordeaux

This is a very handy thread!


----------



## gmfastiggi

Bringing our ten month old for the first time at the end of August 20-24. Wondering if would be worth me and DH to take the baby to this. I know we will mainly be doing MK more than the other parks but besides the character meets (long lines), special snacks (which he probably can't have) wondering if this is worth us spending the money for our tickets. We are DVC members so we are doing moonlight magic at AK while we are there. I realize there will be more things for baby to do in MK, but will the long lines and heat at the beginning of the party season be worth the $$$ for the attractions and parade alone?


----------



## Disneylover99

gmfastiggi said:


> Bringing our ten month old for the first time at the end of August 20-24. Wondering if would be worth me and DH to take the baby to this. I know we will mainly be doing MK more than the other parks but besides the character meets (long lines), special snacks (which he probably can't have) wondering if this is worth us spending the money for our tickets. We are DVC members so we are doing moonlight magic at AK while we are there. I realize there will be more things for baby to do in MK, but *will the long lines and heat at the beginning of the party season be worth the $$$ for the attractions and parade alone*?



Not with a 10 month old. That's just my opinion. 

I would wait to see what your baby is like at 10 months old. Who knows what their routines will be or how fussy they'll be 7 months from now. I would maybe buy your tickets the day of the party if you're feeling up to it. If the party happens to sell out ahead of time, it's probably not a party you want to be at anyways.


----------



## Best Aunt

gmfastiggi said:


> Bringing our ten month old for the first time at the end of August 20-24. Wondering if would be worth me and DH to take the baby to this. I know we will mainly be doing MK more than the other parks but besides the character meets (long lines), special snacks (which he probably can't have) wondering if this is worth us spending the money for our tickets. We are DVC members so we are doing moonlight magic at AK while we are there. I realize there will be more things for baby to do in MK, but will the long lines and heat at the beginning of the party season be worth the $$$ for the attractions and parade alone?



The high points of the party are: (1) meeting characters who normally aren’t in the parks.  A ten month old won’t know the difference between a common character and an unusual character, so why wait in a super long line? (2) trick or treating, but a baby can’t eat the candy.  (3) special parade, but baby won’t know the difference between regular parade and special parade.  (4) stage show which baby probably won’t be able to see. (5) special fireworks, but baby might hate all fireworks.

I wouldn’t do it.


----------



## ksromack

Disneylover99 said:


> Not with a 10 month old. That's just my opinion.
> 
> I would wait to see what your baby is like at 10 months old. Who knows what their routines will be or how fussy they'll be 7 months from now. I would maybe buy your tickets the day of the party if you're feeling up to it. If the party happens to sell out ahead of time, it's probably not a party you want to be at anyways.


I agree.  We are bringing g my granddaughter in December for her first WDW trip and figured we will skip the Christmas party with her.


----------



## sheila14

I have decided to do 2 parties while I am there in September. I now need to get my ADR’s figured out.


----------



## theotherlostprincess

Been going the past 5 years to mnsshp. Missed last year due to pregnancy but doing this year in September. Planning on Tuesday the 24th with my little one and soooo glad they released dates early so I can plan


----------



## Disney fan 1216

Wondering about Annual Passes and the discount. I have an AP now, but it will be expired by the date of the party. Do you think that will be a problem to purchase them with the discount now? I know for resort discounts it must be valid during your stay, so does that apply to party tickets too?


----------



## dachsie

Disney fan 1216 said:


> Wondering about Annual Passes and the discount. I have an AP now, but it will be expired by the date of the party. Do you think that will be a problem to purchase them with the discount now? I know for resort discounts it must be valid during your stay, so does that apply to party tickets too?


you will have to show your pass holder card to obtain your tickets


----------



## Disney fan 1216

dachsie said:


> you will have to show your pass holder card to obtain your tickets



In the past, we have just printed the tickets to have a paper copy, but we didn't even need it, they were just attached to our magic bands. The website looks like it will allow me to buy them and assign them, I've just been scared to pull the trigger!


----------



## MaleDisneyBeliever

Disney fan 1216 said:


> In the past, we have just printed the tickets to have a paper copy, but we didn't even need it, they were just attached to our magic bands. The website looks like it will allow me to buy them and assign them, I've just been scared to pull the trigger!



I bought mine online. You will get a reference number emailed to you which you can then use to add to your existing reservation in MDE...


----------



## lovingeire

Ok Dis friends, how early do I need to buy tickets for Halloween night since it looks like we're going that day.  We're cruising in June so I'm wondering how long I can put it off till after the cruise or if I should pull the trigger sooner rather than later?


----------



## buteraa

lovingeire said:


> Ok Dis friends, how early do I need to buy tickets for Halloween night since it looks like we're going that day.  We're cruising in June so I'm wondering how long I can put it off till after the cruise or if I should pull the trigger sooner rather than later?


I was purchase them now especially since it sounds like you are limited to a specific day.  You don't want them sell out.  Risk may be low but its so difficult to know given the growing popularity of the event.


----------



## hamilkm

gmfastiggi said:


> Bringing our ten month old for the first time at the end of August 20-24. Wondering if would be worth me and DH to take the baby to this. I know we will mainly be doing MK more than the other parks but besides the character meets (long lines), special snacks (which he probably can't have) wondering if this is worth us spending the money for our tickets. We are DVC members so we are doing moonlight magic at AK while we are there. I realize there will be more things for baby to do in MK, but will the long lines and heat at the beginning of the party season be worth the $$$ for the attractions and parade alone?


We skipped the Christmas party last year with our 7 month old. We will be there over Halloween this year and my daughter will be 17 months old. We are planning to take her. I honestly think she would have loved the Christmas party at 7 months, but we didn’t want to risk that much money for her to just be over it that day.


----------



## FoxC63

theotherlostprincess said:


> Been going the past 5 years to mnsshp. Missed last year due to pregnancy but doing this year in September. Planning on Tuesday the 24th with my little one and soooo glad they released dates early so I can plan



Congrats "Mommy"


----------



## Cluelyss

lovingeire said:


> Ok Dis friends, how early do I need to buy tickets for Halloween night since it looks like we're going that day.  We're cruising in June so I'm wondering how long I can put it off till after the cruise or if I should pull the trigger sooner rather than later?


The first post lists those parties that have sold out, and when, dating back to 2015. The earliest Halloween night has  sold out in those years was August 2nd. However, with Disney obviously pushing guests to travel earlier before SW Land opens, its possible it could sell out earlier year. But I’d think you’d still be ok in June. That being said, the only way to guarantee a ticket is to buy it now. And if that’s the only date you can go, personally I’d be too nervous to wait.


----------



## AlohaNow

This is *crazy* early for the tickets to go on sale! DH and I just started talking about adding on a Halloween party when we fly down to FL in October for our cruise. I was saying how we don't have to decide today or anything, because tickets don't go on sale until about April. I looked it up to be sure, and was floored that ticket sales opened last week! Completely insane. If we do the party on a Friday night we would then drive down to Miami the next day to catch our boat. Is that completely insane? All will be revealed price-wise when SWA opens their calendar through October. If MCO is cheaper to fly into than FLL then I hope to make this plan a reality! Why not amp up the fun for the kids? And I'm including myself in the 'kids' category!

Is there no Disney Visa cardholder discount? I know there is for the parties at DLR, but not for WDW? We are not DVC or AP.


----------



## ashmac8

We are also waiting for southwest to open up but plan to fly into Mco and out of fll for our Disney trip and cruise trip in August. 

If all goes according to plan we’d go to the Halloween party and get up and drive to port Everglades the next morning so I see no issues with your logic. .


----------



## Caitlyn Allen

So excited to be buying our tickets! 
This will be DS first Halloween party!!!! Costume is already in the process of being made of course, he will be just over a year at this party in October!


----------



## sheila14

ashmac8 said:


> We are also waiting for southwest to open up but plan to fly into Mco and out of fll for our Disney trip and cruise trip in August.
> 
> If all goes according to plan we’d go to the Halloween party and get up and drive to port Everglades the next morning so I see no issues with your logic. .


I am also waiting for SW to open dates into September


----------



## AlohaNow

ashmac8 said:


> We are also waiting for southwest to open up but plan to fly into Mco and out of fll for our Disney trip and cruise trip in August.
> 
> If all goes according to plan we’d go to the Halloween party and get up and drive to port Everglades the next morning so I see no issues with your logic. .



Ashley - You are ok in my book! I agree with my logic too! The party would be the only Disney component to this trip. I just need a fix! We are flying to FL that Friday regardless because we always fly the day before a cruise. What's 3-4 hours in a car the next day? Totally worth it if this all works out!


----------



## lilmape

Trying to decide between the Sept 2 and Sept 6 parties. Anyone have first hand experience on the Labor Day week parties? I would think Monday would be slower because of it being a school night, but I’ve also seen people rate the 6th as the better day to visit. Waiting on southwest flights will also be a factor ... if we have a later flight the next day it may be fun to end our trip with MNSSHP.


----------



## Cluelyss

AlohaNow said:


> Is there no Disney Visa cardholder discount? I know there is for the parties at DLR, but not for WDW? We are not DVC or AP.


No Disney VISA discounts on party tickets in WDW, unfortunately, just AP and DVC.


----------



## FoxC63

AlohaNow said:


> Is there no Disney Visa cardholder discount? I know there is for the parties at DLR, but not for WDW? We are not DVC or AP.





Cluelyss said:


> No Disney VISA discounts on party tickets in WDW, unfortunately, just AP and DVC.



This is why we downgraded to no annual fee Disney Visa.  If you're interested in saving on Disney Gift Cards here's a link to that thread:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/disney-gift-card-deals.2941964/page-1845#post-60194794

Start on the LAST post and work your way up a few pages back!


----------



## ksromack

You know my MNSSHP tickets aren't showing up within my days on MDE.  when I look at "My Tickets" in MDE I see them but I dont see any ticket numbers associated with them...however they do show up as being assigned to myself and DH.  I cant find an email with numbers either.  Shouldn't they show up in "My plans" under the date they were purchased for?


----------



## SaraJR

I know some ladies who have worn prom dresses, wedding dresses etc as princess costumes I want to do this, I know it can't touch the ground but other than that the guidelines are vague has anyone worn a gown before?


----------



## AlohaNow

Thanks FoxC! But the $500 in free Disney GCs that we got last year from each getting the no fee Disney Visa is what will be paying for our party tickets! I only asked about the discount because I didn't see it on the site and thought that was weird in comparison to DLR. That is another reason I am hyped about this plan - everything can be paid for by my GCs because I never stop churning them!

Please forgive my silly question here - as I know nothing about MagicBands. If our only tickets are for MNSSHP (no park days at all) and we are renting DVC points from an owner, will we get MagicBands just for that one party night? Thanks!


----------



## drjackal31

AlohaNow said:


> Thanks FoxC! But the $500 in free Disney GCs that we got last year from each getting the no fee Disney Visa is what will be paying for our party tickets! I only asked about the discount because I didn't see it on the site and thought that was weird in comparison to DLR. That is another reason I am hyped about this plan - everything can be paid for by my GCs because I never stop churning them!
> 
> Please forgive my silly question here - as I know nothing about MagicBands. If our only tickets are for MNSSHP (no park days at all) and we are renting DVC points from an owner, will we get MagicBands just for that one party night? Thanks!



You'll get magic bands for your DVC room, they are your room key.


----------



## Bethislucy

Can't wait going to attend the Sept 22nd party for a girls only weekend to celebrate a 40th birthday


----------



## Momma_Lanier

lilmape said:


> Trying to decide between the Sept 2 and Sept 6 parties. Anyone have first hand experience on the Labor Day week parties? I would think Monday would be slower because of it being a school night, but I’ve also seen people rate the 6th as the better day to visit. Waiting on southwest flights will also be a factor ... if we have a later flight the next day it may be fun to end our trip with MNSSHP.




We went to the Labor Day party last year and are doing it again this year. Crowds were super low and we got to do everything we wanted to plus even more! It was perfect!


----------



## Raya

SaraJR said:


> I know some ladies who have worn prom dresses, wedding dresses etc as princess costumes I want to do this, I know it can't touch the ground but other than that the guidelines are vague has anyone worn a gown before?


I wore a floor length ball gown (along with 4 ft fairy wings) and had no problems. That may have been before the official published guidelines. In any case, the concern are dresses that drag on the ground, and the biggest issue is going through  extra security checks. I don't think anyone has ever reported being turned away at the gate. I know I saw several full length princess dresses in the park last year.


----------



## SaraJR

Raya said:


> I wore a floor length ball gown (along with 4 ft fairy wings) and had no problems. That may have been before the official published guidelines. In any case, the concern are dresses that drag on the ground, and the biggest issue is going through  extra security checks. I don't think anyone has ever reported being turned away at the gate. I know I saw several full length princess dresses in the park last year.


Thank you so much


----------



## Cluelyss

ksromack said:


> You know my MNSSHP tickets aren't showing up within my days on MDE.  when I look at "My Tickets" in MDE I see them but I dont see any ticket numbers associated with them...however they do show up as being assigned to myself and DH.  I cant find an email with numbers either.  Shouldn't they show up in "My plans" under the date they were purchased for?


 My party tickets have only ever shown up under the “my tickets” section.


----------



## Cluelyss

Momma_Lanier said:


> We went to the Labor Day party last year and are doing it again this year. Crowds were super low and we got to do everything we wanted to plus even more! It was perfect!


See you there!! Hoping this remains the case this year!


----------



## Jen1103

Going to our first party in September.  Are the CM discounted dates more crowded?


----------



## SquashBanana

Jen1103 said:


> Going to our first party in September.  Are the CM discounted dates more crowded?



I would assume yes and be pleasantly surprised if it wasn't. We went to a CM/Military discounted party last year in September and it sold out. We still had a great time and got to do almost everything we wanted. Have a plan and you'll be fine.


----------



## sherlockmiles

Jen1103 said:


> Going to our first party in September.  Are the CM discounted dates more crowded?



yes


----------



## Momma_Lanier

Cluelyss said:


> See you there!! Hoping this remains the case this year!



I’m hoping so too! See you there! Now, to just think of costumes!


----------



## evlaina

Jen1103 said:


> Going to our first party in September.  Are the CM discounted dates more crowded?


How do you know which dates are CM discount dates?


----------



## SquashBanana

evlaina said:


> How do you know which dates are CM discount dates?



They’ll announce them at a later date and Post #1 will be updated with the dates.


----------



## ksromack

Cluelyss said:


> My party tickets have only ever shown up under the “my tickets” section.


Thank you.  I actually got the hard tickets in the mail yesterday too so we're good!


----------



## SaraJR

What is everyone wearing??!


----------



## Pdollar88

Since my goal is to not go to Disney again this year, I probably shouldn’t look at this thread on the Disney bus.

But I’m already thinking about September again (Party was great, went twice!). I could book a bounceback while I’m here!

Just going to view the thread and see how people’s planning is going


----------



## sheila14

I also said I wasn’t going this year but I already planned for September with 2 parties and received the hard tickets in the mail. I have a Halloween T-shirt and a tutu I made and the second party I have another T-shirt with Cinderella carriage on it with a tutu to match with ears I made and a small tiara. In addition I made my own treat bags!!!! I am so ready to go!!!!


----------



## Bethislucy

SaraJR said:


> What is everyone wearing??!



It was so hot last year that I'm not going to dress up exactly. We are going to do t-shirt that say Lets go trick or treat down main street then black and orange Minnie ears.


----------



## evlaina

I was against buying MNSSHP tickets because we didn't enjoy the Christmas party much last year. Then my daughters and I watched clips from last year and are set on going 10/1 this year! Plus the tickets are cheaper than our MVMCP tickets were.

This is probably a stupid questions, but does everyone just dress up as Disney characters? Every year my husband and I say we want to dress as Amy & Sheldon from the Big Bang Theory but we never have a party to go to. Thoughts on non-Disney costumes? The girls will definitely be in Disney/Star Wars costumes.


----------



## lilmape

evlaina said:


> I was against buying MNSSHP tickets because we didn't enjoy the Christmas party much last year. Then my daughters and I watched clips from last year and are set on going 10/1 this year! Plus the tickets are cheaper than our MVMCP tickets were.
> 
> This is probably a stupid questions, but does everyone just dress up as Disney characters? Every year my husband and I say we want to dress as Amy & Sheldon from the Big Bang Theory but we never have a party to go to. Thoughts on non-Disney costumes? The girls will definitely be in Disney/Star Wars costumes.



People wear all kinds of costumes, so you would be fine. We enjoyed the Christmas party, but we LOVE the Halloween party.. and I’m not really a Halloween person lol.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Ugh,, I have been skipping this thread because I knew it'd suck me in to going again. 
I am throwing around Labor Day or Oct 4th. I will lurk on all your plans, and decide after we get back from March and July trips. 
If they announce new stuff or parade view package, I am in for sure...
Continue on with all your fun planning...


----------



## sheila14

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Ugh,, I have been skipping this thread because I knew it'd suck me in to going again.
> I am throwing around Labor Day or Oct 4th. I will lurk on all your plans, and decide after we get back from March and July trips.
> If they announce new stuff or parade view package, I am in for sure...
> Continue on with all your fun planning...


Yea this thread got me again!!!


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

sheila14 said:


> Yea this thread got me again!!!



Sometimes I wonder if I'd go to WDW as often if I stayed of the Dis...


----------



## AlohaNow

If we go we'll just wear our Mickey Halloween shirts from our trip two years ago to DLR. And DH's isn't Halloween related - it's the Grumpy "I don't do matching t-shirts" one! 



evlaina said:


> Every year my husband and I say we want to dress as Amy & Sheldon from the Big Bang Theory but we never have a party to go to.



Please do this. Please, oh please, do this.


----------



## Wdw1015

We are going on a Disney Cruise and get back on the August 16th so logically, we booked a night at Art of Animation and are going to the first party. But my question is will we get hard tickets for this since we have just a room reservation? Or how does that work?


----------



## dachsie

Bethislucy said:


> It was so hot last year that I'm not going to dress up exactly. We are going to do t-shirt that say Lets go trick or treat down main street then black and orange Minnie ears.


Last year I wore white shorts and a cobalt blue tank top with a red bowtie and yellow stripe I made with Cobain.  Disneybounded at Donald Duck and the CMs told one lady where the line was for the ducks by pointing me out as Donald Duck.  LOL


----------



## Louie7080

I have a subscription to touring plans and was looking at their crowd calendar for the end of October.   On 2 non-party dates, 10-28 and 10-30, touring plans has a schedule that shows the Boo-to-you Parade and HalloWishes.  I looked at many other non-party dates and those 2 events were not scheduled, so maybe they just overlooked those 2 dates when updating the schedule for the party dates.   In other words, is this just an error on the part of TP?   I copied the schedules for 28th which is a non-party date and for the 29th which is a party date to show the difference.

*Monday, October 28, 2019*
High: 82°F • Low: 61°F (_Powered by Dark Sky_)

*Across All Walt Disney World Theme Parks*

Crowd Level: *4 out of 10*
1-Day Ticket: *$114.00* per Adult; $109.00 per Child
*Magic Kingdom*

Crowd Level: *6 out of 10*
Park Hours *unreleased*; these are *predicted* hours and schedules:
Park Hours: *9:00am* - *10:00pm*
*Evening Extra Magic Hours* until *12:00am*
Disney Festival of Fantasy Parade at *2:00pm*
Mickey's "Boo-to-You" Halloween Parade at *8:15pm*
Happily Ever After at *9:00pm*
Happy HalloWishes Fireworks at *10:15pm*
Mickey's "Boo-to-You" Halloween Parade at *11:15pm*
...view park wait times / full show schedule


*Tuesday, October 29, 2019*
High: 82°F • Low: 61°F (_Powered by Dark Sky_)

*Across All Walt Disney World Theme Parks*

Crowd Level: *1 out of 10*
1-Day Ticket: *$114.00* per Adult; $109.00 per Child
*Magic Kingdom*

Event: Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party (7pm-12am)
Crowd Level: *1 out of 10*
Park Hours *unreleased*; these are *predicted* hours and schedules:
Park Hours: *9:00am* - *6:00pm*
*Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party*
Disney Festival of Fantasy Parade at *2:00pm*
Mickey's "Boo-to-You" Halloween Parade at *9:15pm*
Happy HalloWishes Fireworks at *10:15pm*
Mickey's "Boo-to-You" Halloween Parade at *11:15pm*
...view park wait times / full show schedule


----------



## SaraJR

That's putting the crowd levels wayy to low imo


----------



## ksromack

AlohaNow said:


> If we go we'll just wear our Mickey Halloween shirts from our trip two years ago to DLR. And DH's isn't Halloween related - it's the Grumpy "I don't do matching t-shirts" one!
> Please do this. Please, oh please, do this.


This shirt sounds very cute!  Last year dh and I just wore Disney Halloween themed shirts I had previously purchased from shopDisney.  We have also purchased MNSSHP tshirts for our last two parties and rarely wear them.  I'm thinking maybe we'll wear one of those this year.  It was very hot last year (our party was early October) and this year we are going nearly 3 weeks earlier than last year so I'm expecting hotter than Hades temperatures.  I think we'll stick with just those tshirts and probably shorts for this year.  I do so love the idea of costumes, though.  Our first party we went as Little REd Riding Hood and the Big Bad wolf and it was too hot for those costumes too!  I do LOVE seeing everyone else in costumes!


----------



## AlohaNow

For our shirts I purchased customized downloads from Etsy, printed them onto iron-on transfer paper, and ironed them on to blank t-shirts I got from the craft store for $3 each. They came out great (I had my doubts that they would) and all but DH's was customized with a name; his was just the Grumpy. There are endless options and it was so hard to choose just one style! Just make sure to pre-wash the blank shirts and that the iron transfer paper you buy is not past its expiration date, as that could impact how well it works. I'm not a real DIY person, but this option saved a bunch of money!

A question for the group, because I'm sure someone here knows the answer. About how many tickets do they sell to each party? I'm sure Disney never releases this info, but I'm also sure that Disney experts have done some sort of crowd count on party nights so an approximate number exists somewhere. I'm just curious.


----------



## hswillia07

Hi all! We attended the October 23rd party last year and had a fantastic time! A dream come true for a food-allergy-family like us  Anyway, we would've done the same time again this year, but the Canadian ticket discount ends Sept 27th, so we're looking at the Sun Sept 22nd party. We'd be driving and I'm a bit worried about tropical storms. Can anyone comment on the weather around that time in past years? Thanks so much


----------



## dachsie

AlohaNow said:


> For our shirts I purchased customized downloads from Etsy, printed them onto iron-on transfer paper, and ironed them on to blank t-shirts I got from the craft store for $3 each. They came out great (I had my doubts that they would) and all but DH's was customized with a name; his was just the Grumpy. There are endless options and it was so hard to choose just one style! Just make sure to pre-wash the blank shirts and that the iron transfer paper you buy is not past its expiration date, as that could impact how well it works. I'm not a real DIY person, but this option saved a bunch of money!
> 
> A question for the group, because I'm sure someone here knows the answer. About how many tickets do they sell to each party? I'm sure Disney never releases this info, but I'm also sure that Disney experts have done some sort of crowd count on party nights so an approximate number exists somewhere. I'm just curious.


No one knows for sure.  I have seen numbers like 30,000 but who really knows.


----------



## SquashBanana

hswillia07 said:


> Hi all! We attended the October 23rd party last year and had a fantastic time! A dream come true for a food-allergy-family like us  Anyway, we would've done the same time again this year, but the Canadian ticket discount ends Sept 27th, so we're looking at the Sun Sept 22nd party. We'd be driving and I'm a bit worried about tropical storms. Can anyone comment on the weather around that time in past years? Thanks so much



Typically it rains at least half the days in September if not closer to 2/3, mostly in the afternoon. The rain can last anywhere from 20 minutes to several hours. But there are days where it doesn't rain at all. We went mid-September and it didn't rain a drop but it was blazing hot. September is also right in the middle of Hurricane season. Last year we had two major hurricanes hit the southeast but neither of them affected Orlando. I believe the last time a party was cancelled due to weather was 2017 when Irma came through.


----------



## SquashBanana

Wdw1015 said:


> We are going on a Disney Cruise and get back on the August 16th so logically, we booked a night at Art of Animation and are going to the first party. But my question is will we get hard tickets for this since we have just a room reservation? Or how does that work?



If you order by phone or online, you can choose to have the tickets linked to specific profiles in MDE and just use an active magicband to get in or you can have hard tickets shipped to you. Last year anyone who had an email printout was given a hard ticket at the gate.


----------



## hswillia07

SquashBanana said:


> Typically it rains at least half the days in September if not closer to 2/3, mostly in the afternoon. The rain can last anywhere from 20 minutes to several hours. But there are days where it doesn't rain at all. We went mid-September and it didn't rain a drop but it was blazing hot. September is also right in the middle of Hurricane season. Last year we had two major hurricanes hit the southeast but neither of them affected Orlando. I believe the last time a party was cancelled due to weather was 2017 when Irma came through.


Thank you! Doesn't sound ideal for us lol. Maybe we'll have to consider paying full price for tickets and heading in October again. Thanks so much for the feedback


----------



## CAPSLOCK

SquashBanana said:


> If you order by phone or online, you can choose to have the tickets linked to specific profiles in MDE and just use an active magicband to get in or you can have hard tickets shipped to you.


If you don't have magic bands already, do you get them from a room reservation coupled with only party tickets? (No park tickets.)

Also I love your user name!


----------



## Best Aunt

CAPSLOCK said:


> If you don't have magic bands already, do you get them from a room reservation coupled with only party tickets? (No park tickets.)



If you stay at a Disney-owned hotel, the people listed on the reservation get free Magic Bands because those are your room keys.  You get the free Magic Bands even if you have no park tickets or event tickets; having tickets has nothing to do with getting the free Magic Band.


----------



## ksromack

SquashBanana said:


> Typically it rains at least half the days in September if not closer to 2/3, mostly in the afternoon. The rain can last anywhere from 20 minutes to several hours. But there are days where it doesn't rain at all. We went mid-September and it didn't rain a drop but it was blazing hot. September is also right in the middle of Hurricane season. Last year we had two major hurricanes hit the southeast but neither of them affected Orlando. I believe the last time a party was cancelled due to weather was 2017 when Irma came through.


We have September tickets for MNSSHP on one of our CCV days......we are spending 2 nights there and 4 nights at POFQ.  If absolutely necessary I think we can actually spend the entire week at our resorts if need be   Of course, I would rather be able to enjoy the parks!



CAPSLOCK said:


> If you don't have magic bands already, do you get them from a room reservation coupled with only party tickets? (No park tickets.)
> 
> Also I love your user name!





Best Aunt said:


> If you stay at a Disney-owned hotel, the people listed on the reservation get free Magic Bands because those are your room keys.  You get the free Magic Bands even if you have no park tickets or event tickets; having tickets has nothing to do with getting the free Magic Band.


If you made your room only reservation through disney, you should be able to go to MDE and look at MY PLANS.  The first thing that should show up for you should be your room only reservation and I believe that is where you can order your free Magic Bands for everyone in your room.  I usually do that right away so I don't forget!


----------



## AlohaNow

Thanks all for the MagicBand info. We haven't been to WDW in 12 years and we'll just be passing through for the party on our way to catch our ship. I'm so glad everyone is so happy to share info on here for us non-experts!

SW just announced that they will open their calendar through November 2 on March 13. That covers all the party dates! I assume we'll see a small flurry of activity on here soon after 3/13. Now I just need someone to assure me that the weather in Orlando will be absolutely perfect on October 11!


----------



## SaraJR

Do they still do happily ever after on MNSSHP nights? I want to book Cali Grill during fireworks on my arrival night but don't know what time to book because its a party night as well (I am not attending the party that night)


----------



## SquashBanana

CAPSLOCK said:


> Also I love your user name!



Thank you!


----------



## ksromack

SaraJR said:


> Do they still do happily ever after on MNSSHP nights? I want to book Cali Grill during fireworks on my arrival night but don't know what time to book because its a party night as well (I am not attending the party that night)


No, they will be doing party fireworks.  You will want your dinner reservations at Cali Grill later.  i'm not sure how late they take ADRs......maybe 10pm?  Of course, no matter when you have dinner as you can take your receipt  and still get up to the observation deck to view them as long as your ADR was the same day.


----------



## SaraJR

ksromack said:


> No, they will be doing party fireworks.  You will want your dinner reservations at Cali Grill later.  i'm not sure how late they take ADRs......maybe 10pm?  Of course, no matter when you have dinner as you can take your receipt  and still get up to the observation deck to view them as long as your ADR was the same day.


Thankyou so much!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

You guys are starting early this year.


----------



## Shsmith341

Has anyone heard anything about whether or not they will have the Tony's party for MNSSHP?  My husband and I loved it at the Christmas party even though our 7 year old didn't eat anything and or 6 year old slept the whole time lol.


----------



## Cluelyss

Louie7080 said:


> I have a subscription to touring plans and was looking at their crowd calendar for the end of October.   On 2 non-party dates, 10-28 and 10-30, touring plans has a schedule that shows the Boo-to-you Parade and HalloWishes.  I looked at many other non-party dates and those 2 events were not scheduled, so maybe they just overlooked those 2 dates when updating the schedule for the party dates.   In other words, is this just an error on the part of TP?   I copied the schedules for 28th which is a non-party date and for the 29th which is a party date to show the difference.
> 
> *Monday, October 28, 2019*
> High: 82°F • Low: 61°F (_Powered by Dark Sky_)
> 
> *Across All Walt Disney World Theme Parks*
> 
> Crowd Level: *4 out of 10*
> 1-Day Ticket: *$114.00* per Adult; $109.00 per Child
> *Magic Kingdom*
> 
> Crowd Level: *6 out of 10*
> Park Hours *unreleased*; these are *predicted* hours and schedules:
> Park Hours: *9:00am* - *10:00pm*
> *Evening Extra Magic Hours* until *12:00am*
> Disney Festival of Fantasy Parade at *2:00pm*
> Mickey's "Boo-to-You" Halloween Parade at *8:15pm*
> Happily Ever After at *9:00pm*
> Happy HalloWishes Fireworks at *10:15pm*
> Mickey's "Boo-to-You" Halloween Parade at *11:15pm*
> ...view park wait times / full show schedule
> 
> 
> *Tuesday, October 29, 2019*
> High: 82°F • Low: 61°F (_Powered by Dark Sky_)
> 
> *Across All Walt Disney World Theme Parks*
> 
> Crowd Level: *1 out of 10*
> 1-Day Ticket: *$114.00* per Adult; $109.00 per Child
> *Magic Kingdom*
> 
> Event: Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party (7pm-12am)
> Crowd Level: *1 out of 10*
> Park Hours *unreleased*; these are *predicted* hours and schedules:
> Park Hours: *9:00am* - *6:00pm*
> *Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party*
> Disney Festival of Fantasy Parade at *2:00pm*
> Mickey's "Boo-to-You" Halloween Parade at *9:15pm*
> Happy HalloWishes Fireworks at *10:15pm*
> Mickey's "Boo-to-You" Halloween Parade at *11:15pm*
> ...view park wait times / full show schedule


Error. Hallowishes and Boo to You are exclusive to MNSSHP.


----------



## FoxC63

*FASTPASS Warning*

*Are FastPass+ Selections Being Wiped Out Upon Cancellation of Disney Resort Reservations? - by Jackie Gailey*

https://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney...n-cancellation-of-disney-resort-reservations/

Last year many people experienced this when "modifying" their reservations, calling Disney directly or asking their TA's to make changes.  The only thing I see here that wasn't seen last year is a direct warning from Disney that your fastpasses will be cancelled, this is new verbiage.


----------



## lovingeire

FoxC63 said:


> *FASTPASS Warning*
> 
> *Are FastPass+ Selections Being Wiped Out Upon Cancellation of Disney Resort Reservations? - by Jackie Gailey*
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney...n-cancellation-of-disney-resort-reservations/
> 
> Last year many people experienced this when "modifying" their reservations, calling Disney directly or asking their TA's to make changes.  The only thing I see here that wasn't seen last year is a direct warning from Disney that your fastpasses will be cancelled, this is new verbiage.



I have heard that as long as you link the new reservation if you modify within 24 hours you'll be ok.  Someone I know did it successfully today.  Hopefully that helps and gives hope because I know when I first read this I was freaking out!


----------



## evlaina

Do you experienced party-goers think there’s much of a difference between a Sunday and Tuesday party? We can go either Sunday, 9/29 or Tuesday, 10/1. I’m leaning towards Tuesday. Thoughts?


----------



## FoxC63

lovingeire said:


> I have heard that as long as you link the new reservation if you modify within 24 hours you'll be ok.  Someone I know did it successfully today.  Hopefully that helps and gives hope because I know when I first read this I was freaking out!



I found the article to be very interesting.  Does this mean we will no longer hear about the dreaded email, Idk but I am hopeful it will resolve that issue.


----------



## dachsie

evlaina said:


> Do you experienced party-goers think there’s much of a difference between a Sunday and Tuesday party? We can go either Sunday, 9/29 or Tuesday, 10/1. I’m leaning towards Tuesday. Thoughts?


I did both a Sunday and Tues party and both were fine.  Pick the one that falls best in your plans


----------



## garris3404

evlaina said:


> Do you experienced party-goers think there’s much of a difference between a Sunday and Tuesday party? We can go either Sunday, 9/29 or Tuesday, 10/1. I’m leaning towards Tuesday. Thoughts?


Both are better than Fridays.  But I would choose Tuesday, because it's during the work week.


----------



## anneboleyn

evlaina said:


> Do you experienced party-goers think there’s much of a difference between a Sunday and Tuesday party? We can go either Sunday, 9/29 or Tuesday, 10/1. I’m leaning towards Tuesday. Thoughts?



I have been to parties on Sundays, Tuesdays, Thursdays, and Fridays...this past September I actually went to 3 in a row. I have never noticed any difference in crowds.


----------



## FoxC63

I've always been a big fan of @kennythepirate and he's got a great offer for you newbies or anyone interested in his Character Locator - 20% off!  

I've included the link, not sure if that's a violation, if it is I'll certainly remove it immediately. 

Link:  https://www.kennythepirate.com/2019...ls-for-disney-world-disneyland-and-universal/


----------



## FoxC63

Mobile Order Food & Beverages through Disney's app could be very helpful during MNSSHP.  Last year it included some of the Halloween Specialty treats.  

_"Not sure if this helps but if you’re staying at a Disney Resort, *I’ve added gift cards to my room and use the MDE app with my MagicBand and ordered meals that way. *Not a direct link and won’t work for non-resort guests but it may help some.

We have used mobile ordering a number of times since it bagan working with the DDP a year ago this week. I cannot count the amount of time and frustration from waiting in long lines that it has saved us!!"
Catherine on February 1, 2019 at 6:41 pm_

Link:  https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...sneyland-resort-and-walt-disney-world-resort/

I never knew you could add Disney Gift Cards.


----------



## sheila14

FoxC63 said:


> I've always been a big fan of @kennythepirate and he's got a great offer for you newbies or anyone interested in his Character Locator - 20% off!
> 
> I've included the link, not sure if that's a violation, if it is I'll certainly remove it immediately.
> 
> Link:  https://www.kennythepirate.com/2019...ls-for-disney-world-disneyland-and-universal/


I just renewed!


----------



## Mom2Stitch

I'd like to get some opinons on which party we should choose, our options are Labor Day Monday or the following Friday. The last party we attended was so crowded and so miserable, I want this time to be a better experience. Labor Day seems like it would be more crowded, but then Friday could also be crowded. Opinions?


----------



## garris3404

Mom2Stitch said:


> I'd like to get some opinons on which party we should choose, our options are Labor Day Monday or the following Friday. The last party we attended was so crowded and so miserable, I want this time to be a better experience. Labor Day seems like it would be more crowded, but then Friday could also be crowded. Opinions?


If those are your only choices, then go with Monday.  Fridays are always busier.


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Wooo joining in on the fun! We're repeating our Halloween-Christmas crossover trip this year looking at being in Orlando 10/24-11/9 depending on MVMCP dates! We will likely attend MNSSHP on 10/24!


----------



## smallsy

Mom2Stitch said:


> I'd like to get some opinons on which party we should choose, our options are Labor Day Monday or the following Friday. The last party we attended was so crowded and so miserable, I want this time to be a better experience. Labor Day seems like it would be more crowded, but then Friday could also be crowded. Opinions?


We’re deciding between these two as well, and actually are leaning towards Friday. Based on past years reports, both are relatively less crowded than later dates in sept/oct. My friend went on Labor Day last year and said it was great.


----------



## lilmape

Mom2Stitch said:


> I'd like to get some opinons on which party we should choose, our options are Labor Day Monday or the following Friday. The last party we attended was so crowded and so miserable, I want this time to be a better experience. Labor Day seems like it would be more crowded, but then Friday could also be crowded. Opinions?



We are choosing between these as well and I’m leaning towards Labor Day. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Bethislucy

I just bought our tickets. It's shows I bought 3 but it's only showing on my magic band is that normal? And I just have one barcode for all 3 on the email? Is that normal last year I thought it put each persons on their magic band but I could be mistaken.


----------



## bpesch

SaraJR said:


> I know some ladies who have worn prom dresses, wedding dresses etc as princess costumes I want to do this, I know it can't touch the ground but other than that the guidelines are vague has anyone worn a gown before?



We saw lots of long dresses last year. After we got home I spoke to Customer Service and got an interesting answer on it. He said that they don't worry too much about it unless there is a specific issue. I don't agree with that at all. If you have a rule, you need to enforce it, otherwise why bother. But that's the way it is.


----------



## Mom2Stitch

garris3404 said:


> If those are your only choices, then go with Monday.  Fridays are always busier.





smallsy said:


> We’re deciding between these two as well, and actually are leaning towards Friday. Based on past years reports, both are relatively less crowded than later dates in sept/oct. My friend went on Labor Day last year and said it was great.





lilmape said:


> We are choosing between these as well and I’m leaning towards Labor Day. Decisions, decisions.



Thanks for the replies, I think we are going to go with Labor Day thinking that any locals would probably not go that day with work/school on Tuesday. Also I pulled up the link to buy tickets on the Disney site and Labor Day is the cheaper of the 2 days, only by $6, but if Disney were expecting Labor Day to be a busy party you can bet they would price it higher.


----------



## FoxC63

bpesch said:


> We saw lots of long dresses last year. After we got home I spoke to Customer Service and got an interesting answer on it. He said that they don't worry too much about it unless there is a specific issue. I don't agree with that at all. If you have a rule, you need to enforce it, otherwise why bother. But that's the way it is.



I believe Disney and Cast Members are more concerned with dresses that drag excessively like the examples below.  Not only will people step on them but they can get caught in rides causing injuries and delays.  Ball gowns maybe full but most I've seen don't look like these.


----------



## Momma_Lanier

Mom2Stitch said:


> Thanks for the replies, I think we are going to go with Labor Day thinking that any locals would probably not go that day with work/school on Tuesday. Also I pulled up the link to buy tickets on the Disney site and Labor Day is the cheaper of the 2 days, only by $6, but if Disney were expecting Labor Day to be a busy party you can bet they would price it higher.



We went to the Labor Day party last year and crowds were amazing! We got to do everything we wanted plus some! We’re going on Labor Day again this year!


----------



## SaraJR

FoxC63 said:


> I believe Disney and Cast Members are more concerned with dresses that drag excessively like the examples below.  Not only will people step on them but they can get caught in rides causing injuries and delays.  Ball gowns maybe full but most I've seen don't look like these.
> View attachment 381891


Yea my understanding is it needs to be 2 inches off the ground


----------



## bpesch

SaraJR said:


> Yea my understanding is it needs to be 2 inches off the ground



This is what the rules say--"Costumes may not reach or drag on the ground. (e.g., full-length Princess dresses)". Which when you think about it, leaves a lot open for interpretation.


----------



## AlohaNow

So I chucked the idea of renting DVC for just our one party night and went ahead and booked POR. We may do a week long WDW trip during DS’s senior year, and we want to book a big place at OKW on rented points for that. We’ll be fine at POR for our one night before catching our ship. I mean, once we get our hands on some Magic Bands for the first time, we’ll naturally want to use them again! The Mickey Halloween shirts are already in my cruise bag!


----------



## OurLaughingPlace

I just booked for MNSSHP for our first party ever. We are going to the first party on August 17th.  Do I need to link the tickets in MDE? Should I see them listed in MDE?  I received a confirmation email. Also, we have a split stay (PORS, Beach Club, Poly).  The party night will be during our Poly stay.  Does it matter which magic bands we wear to the party?  TIA


----------



## lvcourtneyy

OurLaughingPlace said:


> I just booked for MNSSHP for our first party ever. We are going to the first party on August 17th.  Do I need to link the tickets in MDE? Should I see them listed in MDE?  I received a confirmation email. Also, we have a split stay (PORS, Beach Club, Poly).  The party night will be during our Poly stay.  Does it matter which magic bands we wear to the party?  TIA



Did you buy them online or by phone? If you bought them online, it should automatically come up in MDE. Otherwise you can use that confirmation number to link them. 

Any magicbands can be used interchangeably.


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Here's some photopass photos from 1 of our MNSSHPs last year!


----------



## lvcourtneyy




----------



## MaleDisneyBeliever

Great pics!! Looks like you guys had a lot fun and got to meet a ton of characters for one party!


----------



## OurLaughingPlace

lvcourtneyy said:


> Did you buy them online or by phone? If you bought them online, it should automatically come up in MDE. Otherwise you can use that confirmation number to link them.
> 
> Any magicbands can be used interchangeably.


I bought them online and still don't see them in MDE. I'll try to link them now.  Thanks for your reply


----------



## RMulieri

Mom2Stitch said:


> I'd like to get some opinons on which party we should choose, our options are Labor Day Monday or the following Friday. The last party we attended was so crowded and so miserable, I want this time to be a better experience. Labor Day seems like it would be more crowded, but then Friday could also be crowded. Opinions?


We are going that Friday


----------



## bpesch

lvcourtneyy said:


> Did you buy them online or by phone? If you bought them online, it should automatically come up in MDE. Otherwise you can use that confirmation number to link them.
> 
> Any magicbands can be used interchangeably.



Days after I bought mine they still hadn't shown up in MDE. I ended up emailing with the information and they fixed it for me pretty quickly.


----------



## MaleDisneyBeliever

bpesch said:


> Days after I bought mine they still hadn't shown up in MDE. I ended up emailing with the information and they fixed it for me pretty quickly.



Where did you email please?


----------



## sherlockmiles

@Ivcourtneyy - GREAT PICS!!!  You guys are adorable.  Thank you so much for sharing them.


----------



## Anais

Hey, everyone. We are so excited it will be our first Disneyworld trip from September 2nd to the 10th and we are attending the Labor Day MNSSHP. We really hope it will not be too crowded.

We don't plan on doing character meet, except if the lines are less than 20 minutes, DS is 9 and DD is 5 and are totally able of staying up very very late. We are not total Disney newbies since we usually go to Disneyland Paris every year and they are the last one asleep after the firework and the travel back to the hotel, which usually means in bed at 1:00 AM.

This forum has been so helpful with my planning that if ever someone needs info on Disneyland Paris and how to great amazing prices I will sure be glad to help.


----------



## bpesch

MaleDisneyBeliever said:


> Where did you email please?



My Disney Experience, at the bottom of the page, the HELP section, Contact Us.


----------



## Raya

180 days! As of today we have 180 days until the first party, and I'm stumped trying to figure out dining. We usually do a table service meal before the official start of the party (6pm). Food is important to us, and we've had some amazing meals pre-party as the park empties out. CRT had themed desserts I still dream about. But when I check dining reservations for the first party day no tables are available (CRT, BOG, or Tony's). And yet, the party page lists table service under "Ghoulishly Good Eats".

So what do we think that all means? Are special dining options coming soon?


----------



## Best Aunt

Raya said:


> 180 days! As of today we have 180 days until the first party, and I'm stumped trying to figure out dining. We usually do a table service meal before the official start of the party (6pm). Food is important to us, and we've had some amazing meals pre-party as the park empties out. CRT had themed desserts I still dream about. But when I check dining reservations for the first party day no tables are available (CRT, BOG, or Tony's). And yet, the party page lists table service under "Ghoulishly Good Eats".
> 
> So what do we think that all means? Are special dining options coming soon?



I’m sure someone will remember from last year.  I think maybe resies for party nights opened up late?  I wasn’t planning to make a resie so I didn’t pay attention.


----------



## AuntJamelle

AlohaNow said:


> SW just announced that they will open their calendar through November 2 on March 13. That covers all the party dates! I assume we'll see a small flurry of activity on here soon after 3/13. Now I just need someone to assure me that the weather in Orlando will be absolutely perfect on October 11!



Who is SW?  I feel like I am being really dense in asking, sorry!  I am VERY keen to see Disney park schedules for our September trip and I'm wondering if I am going to be very happy on 3/13


----------



## AntJulie

AuntJamelle said:


> Who is SW?



Southwest


----------



## lvcourtneyy

sherlockmiles said:


> @Ivcourtneyy - GREAT PICS!!!  You guys are adorable.  Thank you so much for sharing them.



Thank you


----------



## lvcourtneyy

MaleDisneyBeliever said:


> Great pics!! Looks like you guys had a lot fun and got to meet a ton of characters for one party!



Thank you! We really did have a great time and were able to do so much even though it was so close to Halloween (10/25)!


----------



## AlohaNow

AuntJamelle said:


> Who is SW?  I feel like I am being really dense in asking, sorry!  I am VERY keen to see Disney park schedules for our September trip and I'm wondering if I am going to be very happy on 3/13



As noted above, Southwest Airlines. A bunch of us are awaiting them opening their schedule up through October in order to make final plans for flights. Sorry if I got your hopes up! It has nothing to do with park hours. Enjoy your trip planning!


----------



## AuntJamelle

Awwww, snap!  Oh well!    Thank you!!!!


----------



## Salokin

Ok don’t jump on me but what makes this event so good, especially for the price? 

We’re huge WDW fans, have been going for 40 years from the uk and are dvc members but if the queues for rides and character greetings are shorter then surely you can just use fp+ or EMH for them during non-party hours? Yes there’s parades and fireworks but they happen anyway. What is there extra than effectively paying approximately $100 to get some “free” candy via trick or treating?


----------



## sherlockmiles

AlohaNow said:


> As noted above, Southwest Airlines. A bunch of us are awaiting them opening their schedule up through October in order to make final plans for flights. Sorry if I got your hopes up! It has nothing to do with park hours. Enjoy your trip planning!



I was able to make end of Sept reservations on Feb 6.


----------



## sherlockmiles

Salokin said:


> Ok don’t jump on me but what makes this event so good, especially for the price?
> 
> We’re huge WDW fans, have been going for 40 years from the uk and are dvc members but if the queues for rides and character greetings are shorter then surely you can just use fp+ or EMH for them during non-party hours? Yes there’s parades and fireworks but they happen anyway. What is there extra than effectively paying approximately $100 to get some “free” candy via trick or treating?



Best fireworks !!!!
Great parade !!!!!
Headless horseman
Unique food
Rare character meet and greets
People watch- amazing costumes


----------



## Iralyn

Raya said:


> 180 days! As of today we have 180 days until the first party, and I'm stumped trying to figure out dining. We usually do a table service meal before the official start of the party (6pm). Food is important to us, and we've had some amazing meals pre-party as the park empties out. CRT had themed desserts I still dream about. But when I check dining reservations for the first party day no tables are available (CRT, BOG, or Tony's). And yet, the party page lists table service under "Ghoulishly Good Eats".
> 
> So what do we think that all means? Are special dining options coming soon?



I am looking at restaurants on the 20th and I'm seeing some options.  Nothing for CRT.  But lots available at Tony's (for two as that is what I need) and some for BOG (5:45 p.m.).  So I wonder if it is just booked up on the night of the first party as opposed to not released yet


----------



## Salokin

sherlockmiles said:


> Best fireworks !!!!
> Great parade !!!!!
> Headless horseman
> Unique food
> Rare character meet and greets
> People watch- amazing costumes



Thanks for replying.

I still don’t get it I’m afraid, you could pretty much do all that without paying the extra but the enthusiasm of everyone on here is so infectious! We did the Mickey Christmas party a few years ago and enjoyed that but don’t remember it being as expensive as this and snow on Main Street is something else.

I guess it’s highly influenced by Halloween still not being anywhere near as big / popular in uk than in the USA, for my generation and older it’ll never be as popular but who knows what the future brings.

It’s been years since we’ve been to wdw at Halloween though, our last three visits have been at Christmas but I’m so looking forward to being there this year, I think there’ll be enough on for us that we won’t regret not going to this but I’m sure everyone who does go will have a blast.


----------



## yorkieteacher

OK, just booked our party tickets for September 6-first time for all of us to attend the party, although we have been to WDW multiple times. Sorry for the need for clarification, but I am getting older and slower and read so any conflicting responses last year about this. I am not an annual passholder, but will be going with several. I have four day park tickets that I will be using the four days after the party. My party ticket is linked on my MDE account. Reading the great information on OP, I can book fast passes during the 4-6 time slot for MK on party day, even though I will also have booked three fast passes for the next four days on my regular park tickets? I kept reading  last year that MDE kicked your last day fast passes out. Day four is our AK day, and I surely don't want to lose FOP if we can snag those. I know AP folks wont have to worry about losing theirs. Our plans are all linked. Let me know if I should post this as a new thread as well.


----------



## hswillia07

Salokin said:


> Ok don’t jump on me but what makes this event so good, especially for the price?
> 
> We’re huge WDW fans, have been going for 40 years from the uk and are dvc members but if the queues for rides and character greetings are shorter then surely you can just use fp+ or EMH for them during non-party hours? Yes there’s parades and fireworks but they happen anyway. What is there extra than effectively paying approximately $100 to get some “free” candy via trick or treating?



I'm NOT a Halloween person at all, but my kids love it! For us, the Halloween party is great because our kiddos have food allergies and MNSSHP is the only place that they're able to trick or treat and actually eat the things that they collect. We made use of the early entry time and spent the entire 4pm-12am at the park and just enjoyed being able to walk on to most rides, meet interesting characters, not to mention the parade and fireworks! Last year was our first year and we just loved it so much that we're heading back again this year


----------



## BelleRose96

My kids have never been to WDW. Would you suggest the party on the 1st day, 9/2, we are there or the last, 9/6? We are driving from TX and will arrive on Sunday morning 9/1 and leave Sat. 9/7 in the morning. Our tickets are for 9/2 - 9/6.

Leslie


----------



## sherlockmiles

Salokin said:


> Thanks for replying.
> 
> I still don’t get it I’m afraid, you could pretty much do all that without paying the extra but the enthusiasm of everyone on here is so infectious! We did the Mickey Christmas party a few years ago and enjoyed that but don’t remember it being as expensive as this and snow on Main Street is something else.
> 
> I guess it’s highly influenced by Halloween still not being anywhere near as big / popular in uk than in the USA, for my generation and older it’ll never be as popular but who knows what the future brings.
> 
> It’s been years since we’ve been to wdw at Halloween though, our last three visits have been at Christmas but I’m so looking forward to being there this year, I think there’ll be enough on for us that we won’t regret not going to this but I’m sure everyone who does go will have a blast.



sorry I wasn't clear -

*the hallowishes fireworks are only available at party and are the BEST i've ever seen
*Boo to you parade - ABSOLUTELY LOVE this parade; sing the music all year!; only available at the party
*headless horseman - only seen on main street during party [although the Return to Sleepy Hollow event is fantastic!]
*unique food - like most special events, there are some food and drink items (not to mention merchandise) that are ONLY available during the party
*rare characters - the M&G during the party are often rare characters that are only out during the party or are versions of characters that are only out during the party
*unique costumes - people watch - MANYMANY people who attend MNSSHP wear halloween costumes; some are simple, some are AMAZING; some just where halloween shirts, some don't do anything; I am NOT a people watcher, but I really did enjoying seeing the variety of attire people wore


----------



## Disneylover99

Salokin said:


> Thanks for replying.
> 
> I still don’t get it I’m afraid, you could pretty much do all that without paying the extra but the enthusiasm of everyone on here is so infectious! We did the Mickey Christmas party a few years ago and enjoyed that but don’t remember it being as expensive as this and snow on Main Street is something else.
> 
> I guess it’s highly influenced by Halloween still not being anywhere near as big / popular in uk than in the USA, for my generation and older it’ll never be as popular but who knows what the future brings.
> 
> It’s been years since we’ve been to wdw at Halloween though, our last three visits have been at Christmas but I’m so looking forward to being there this year, I think there’ll be enough on for us that we won’t regret not going to this but I’m sure everyone who does go will have a blast.



I am not into the rides or character meets at the Halloween party (other then the gravediggers) but we love to dress up! And we love everything about Halloween!

We love the trick or treating and seeing everyone else dress up. We don't mind the crowds at all and we love the party vibe! I absolutely love the parades - I go to the early and the late parade. I've never been a fan of Wishes or the HEA fireworks, but Hallowishes is a must do for me. And to top it off, we go to the midnight Hocius Pocus show. Oh and I almost forgot all of the magic shots we do.  Phew! Busy night!


----------



## Mom2Stitch

sherlockmiles said:


> sorry I wasn't clear -
> 
> *the hallowishes fireworks are only available at party and are the BEST i've ever seen
> *Boo to you parade - ABSOLUTELY LOVE this parade; sing the music all year!; only available at the party
> *headless horseman - only seen on main street during party [although the Return to Sleepy Hollow event is fantastic!]
> *unique food - like most special events, there are some food and drink items (not to mention merchandise) that are ONLY available during the party
> *rare characters - the M&G during the party are often rare characters that are only out during the party or are versions of characters that are only out during the party
> *unique costumes - people watch - MANYMANY people who attend MNSSHP wear halloween costumes; some are simple, some are AMAZING; some just where halloween shirts, some don't do anything; I am NOT a people watcher, but I really did enjoying seeing the variety of attire people wore



Right on all accounts! So many unique character and photo ops, I'm looking forward to it. I've watched some youtube video of last years party and saw where they added some actors to PoTC, "disco" lights on tea cups, and turned Space Mountain into Deep Space Mountain with NO lights on! I'm hoping they do that again this year! 

I also love the costumes, especially when a family is dressed as a group from a movie/show. One year we saw a group of CMs dressed up as the Nemo characters-they were amazing!


----------



## yorkieteacher

BelleRose96 said:


> My kids have never been to WDW. Would you suggest the party on the 1st day, 9/2, we are there or the last, 9/6? We are driving from TX and will arrive on Sunday morning 9/1 and leave Sat. 9/7 in the morning. Our tickets are for 9/2 - 9/6.
> 
> Leslie


We are doing it the evening of our first day with boys ages 3 and 7-we arrive on a Friday morning and hoping one of our three rooms are ready to allow them to nap. (Sept 6) We anticipate them having more energy for a later evening at the beginning rather than at the end of a 5 night stay. Our next day we plan on doing Hollywood Studios with a four hour break after lunch for more resting, and early evenings back at the resort on Sunday and Monday before attempting to make it through to Rivers of Light at AK on Tuesday. But it will be what it will be, and we will roll with it!


----------



## sherlockmiles

Mom2Stitch said:


> Right on all accounts! So many unique character and photo ops, I'm looking forward to it. I've watched some youtube video of last years party and saw where they added some actors to PoTC, "disco" lights on tea cups, and turned Space Mountain into Deep Space Mountain with NO lights on! I'm hoping they do that again this year!
> 
> I also love the costumes, especially when a family is dressed as a group from a movie/show. One year we saw a group of CMs dressed up as the Nemo characters-they were amazing!




OOhhhh = I FORGOT to mention the AWESOME unique photo ops!  Thank you.


----------



## BelleRose96

yorkieteacher said:


> We are doing it the evening of our first day with boys ages 3 and 7-we arrive on a Friday morning and hoping one of our three rooms are ready to allow them to nap. (Sept 6) We anticipate them having more energy for a later evening at the beginning rather than at the end of a 5 night stay. Our next day we plan on doing Hollywood Studios with a four hour break after lunch for more resting, and early evenings back at the resort on Sunday and Monday before attempting to make it through to Rivers of Light at AK on Tuesday. But it will be what it will be, and we will roll with it!



Thank You! My boys are 8yo and 11yo. We haven't been to WDW since 2008. My eldest was 7.5 months at the time.

Leslie


----------



## Cluelyss

yorkieteacher said:


> OK, just booked our party tickets for September 6-first time for all of us to attend the party, although we have been to WDW multiple times. Sorry for the need for clarification, but I am getting older and slower and read so any conflicting responses last year about this. I am not an annual passholder, but will be going with several. I have four day park tickets that I will be using the four days after the party. My party ticket is linked on my MDE account. Reading the great information on OP, I can book fast passes during the 4-6 time slot for MK on party day, even though I will also have booked three fast passes for the next four days on my regular park tickets? I kept reading  last year that MDE kicked your last day fast passes out. Day four is our AK day, and I surely don't want to lose FOP if we can snag those. I know AP folks wont have to worry about losing theirs. Our plans are all linked. Let me know if I should post this as a new thread as well.


 Assuming things work the same this year as they did in prior years, yes, you will be able to book during that 4 to 6 timeframe. However, you will need to book all four days of regular park ticket FPs first. Then go back and book the FPs on your party day. Note, however, that this does not mean you may be immune from getting an email that your last day of FPs will be canceled. So you will need to be diligent to watch for that to ensure it doesn’t happen.  Also, the email seems to be triggered when people make changes to their existing reservations. So if you do not touch the reservation once the FP’s are booked, your chances of receiving that email seem to be diminished greatly.  So make sure a memory maker, magical express, etc. is all added prior to FP day.


----------



## OurLaughingPlace

Cluelyss said:


> Assuming things work the same this year as they did in prior years, yes, you will be able to book during that 4 to 6 timeframe. However, you will need to book all four days of regular park ticket FPs first. Then go back and book the FPs on your party day. Note, however, that this does not mean you may be immune from getting an email that your last day of FPs will be canceled. So you will need to be diligent to watch for that to ensure it doesn’t happen.  Also, the email seems to be triggered when people make changes to their existing reservations. So if you do not touch the reservation once the FP’s are booked, your chances of receiving that email seem to be diminished greatly.  So make sure a memory maker, magical express, etc. is all added prior to FP day.


Thank you for the question / answer to this as it's something I've been wondering about. I have been to Disney many times but never a party event.  Does this mean then that if my party night is my last night at Disney, even if I lose my FP for the party it shouldn't affect the 8 days of tickets / FP prior to the party? Also, have you ever done the one night of memory maker just for the party? TIA


----------



## sherlockmiles

OurLaughingPlace said:


> Thank you for the question / answer to this as it's something I've been wondering about. I have been to Disney many times but never a party event.  Does this mean then that if my party night is my last night at Disney, even if I lose my FP for the party it shouldn't affect the 8 days of tickets / FP prior to the party? Also, have you ever done the one night of memory maker just for the party? TIA




You cannot do fast passes for the party time, and I believe the fast passes for during the day must end before party only time.
At least that was the rule for last year.


----------



## SecretPoohLove

Iralyn said:


> I am looking at restaurants on the 20th and I'm seeing some options.  Nothing for CRT.  But lots available at Tony's (for two as that is what I need) and some for BOG (5:45 p.m.).  So I wonder if it is just booked up on the night of the first party as opposed to not released yet



I booked CRT fo dinner on Aug 20th this morning. Only 4:00-4:10 times were available


----------



## OurLaughingPlace

sherlockmiles said:


> You cannot do fast passes for the party time, and I believe the fast passes for during the day must end before party only time.
> At least that was the rule for last year.


So, does this mean I could book FP for 4pm, 5pm, 6pm for the party night, since we can get in at 4pm? Thank you for your help.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

OurLaughingPlace said:


> So, does this mean I could book FP for 4pm, 5pm, 6pm for the party night, since we can get in at 4pm? Thank you for your help.



The park closes (and FP ends) at 6pm, so you’d need to book something like 3:30-4:30, 4:30-5:30, 5:30-6.  Assuming you’re entering the park at 4pm, you’d need to use your FP #1 somewhere in that 4-4:30 window (technically 4:45 with the grace period) so manage your arrival time/ride choice as needed.


----------



## dachsie

Salokin said:


> Thanks for replying.
> 
> I still don’t get it I’m afraid, you could pretty much do all that without paying the extra but the enthusiasm of everyone on here is so infectious! We did the Mickey Christmas party a few years ago and enjoyed that but don’t remember it being as expensive as this and snow on Main Street is something else.
> 
> I guess it’s highly influenced by Halloween still not being anywhere near as big / popular in uk than in the USA, for my generation and older it’ll never be as popular but who knows what the future brings.
> 
> It’s been years since we’ve been to wdw at Halloween though, our last three visits have been at Christmas but I’m so looking forward to being there this year, I think there’ll be enough on for us that we won’t regret not going to this but I’m sure everyone who does go will have a blast.


also minimal to no ride waits which is nice and some cool magic shots


----------



## dachsie

OurLaughingPlace said:


> So, does this mean I could book FP for 4pm, 5pm, 6pm for the party night, since we can get in at 4pm? Thank you for your help.


you would need to book 3:30-4:30, 4:30-5:30 and 5:30-6

I think I booked 3:20-4:20 for one of mine last year


----------



## annadreamsofdisneyworld

This will be our first time going to the Halloween party, and we're planning on the second date, Tuesday August 20th. During the 4-7 pm time, how crowded is it? I am too afraid to book fast passes because I don't want to risk losing my last day fast passes. So we won't have fast passes, and I have two little kids who will have a hard time waiting in long lines. Is it better to do a table service dinner in the park during this time to kill time or get a quick service dinner and get back to the rides? What are the ride lines like between 4-7 pm? Thanks!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

annadreamsofdisneyworld said:


> This will be our first time going to the Halloween party, and we're planning on the second date, Tuesday August 20th. During the 4-7 pm time, how crowded is it? I am too afraid to book fast passes because I don't want to risk losing my last day fast passes. So we won't have fast passes, and I have two little kids who will have a hard time waiting in long lines. Is it better to do a table service dinner in the park during this time to kill time or get a quick service dinner and get back to the rides? What are the ride lines like between 4-7 pm? Thanks!



My personal preference does not maximize park or party time (and will probably go against a lot of advice on this thread), but we don’t usually head to MNSSHP until 6:30-7.  Especially for an August party... I want that sun to GO DOWN!  

We usually plan a good dinner at the resort, or somewhere close like CR, then head to the party.  If we were going to be in the park 4-7, we’d do a longer table service meal and not necessarily rides (or get in line for any character meets).  I made the mistake a few times of not eating a proper dinner before-hand, so now we make it a point to make sure we’ve had a good meal and primed to make it all night.   My kids are currently 8 and 4 (have been 1-8 in MNSSHP trips) and they just can’t go 4-12 if it’s really hot, so we dial things back on purpose.  

But again, it’s more about any personal priorities during that 4-7 time, lots of valid options. 

Hope you enjoy your first MNSSHP!  You’ll get lots of quality opinions and strategies on this thread.


----------



## HookPan

hswillia07 said:


> I'm NOT a Halloween person at all, but my kids love it! For us, the Halloween party is great because our kiddos have food allergies and MNSSHP is the only place that they're able to trick or treat and actually eat the things that they collect. We made use of the early entry time and spent the entire 4pm-12am at the park and just enjoyed being able to walk on to most rides, meet interesting characters, not to mention the parade and fireworks! Last year was our first year and we just loved it so much that we're heading back again this year


 
This is us too! It's the only place my kids can feel like they are truly trick or treating. We still have candy left over from last years party.


----------



## annadreamsofdisneyworld

GADisneyDad14 said:


> My personal preference does not maximize park or party time (and will probably go against a lot of advice on this thread), but we don’t usually head to MNSSHP until 6:30-7.  Especially for an August party... I want that sun to GO DOWN!
> 
> We usually plan a good dinner at the resort, or somewhere close like CR, then head to the party.  If we were going to be in the park 4-7, we’d do a longer table service meal and not necessarily rides (or get in line for any character meets).  I made the mistake a few times of not eating a proper dinner before-hand, so now we make it a point to make sure we’ve had a good meal and primed to make it all night.   My kids are currently 8 and 4 (have been 1-8 in MNSSHP trips) and they just can’t go 4-12 if it’s really hot, so we dial things back on purpose.
> 
> But again, it’s more about any personal priorities during that 4-7 time, lots of valid options.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your first MNSSHP!  You’ll get lots of quality opinions and strategies on this thread.


Thanks so much for the advice! My kids will be 5 and almost 3 at the time of the trip.


----------



## sherlockmiles

GADisneyDad14 said:


> My personal preference does not maximize park or party time (and will probably go against a lot of advice on this thread), but we don’t usually head to MNSSHP until 6:30-7.  Especially for an August party... I want that sun to GO DOWN!
> 
> We usually plan a good dinner at the resort, or somewhere close like CR, then head to the party.  If we were going to be in the park 4-7, we’d do a longer table service meal and not necessarily rides (or get in line for any character meets).  I made the mistake a few times of not eating a proper dinner before-hand, so now we make it a point to make sure we’ve had a good meal and primed to make it all night.   My kids are currently 8 and 4 (have been 1-8 in MNSSHP trips) and they just can’t go 4-12 if it’s really hot, so we dial things back on purpose.
> 
> But again, it’s more about any personal priorities during that 4-7 time, lots of valid options.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your first MNSSHP!  You’ll get lots of quality opinions and strategies on this thread.




I think the KEY for anyone - especially those attending for the first time - is to take in advice, comments, etc.  but ULTIMATELY enjoy the party is the way that works BEST for YOU!


----------



## McNs

This year will be our 2nd visit to the World and 5th to the Land, and we have done a Halloween party at each visit

Looking at it through an “is it worth it” just for the $$, it rarely is, but then if $$ was our main driver we would never go to Disney! Our kids love the parties, love dressing up, love trick or treating, and we love the awesome memories we get from it. Plus the candy.

This year we are going on our arrival day, 9/29. We have 6 days after in the parks and 6 day hoppers so need to make sure the first day uses the party ticket. From memory there were some designated entrances to scan for party tickets, so will keep an eye out for them.

For those looking to book dining, my memory from our trip in 2017 was that party dining reservations opened in a separate time frame to regular dining. We wound up booking a meal at BOG for around 7pm but was well after our 180 day window opened.


----------



## Best Aunt

My advice would be:

Don't buy party tickets assuming the ride lines will be short.  Some people have reported short lines, but other people have had a different experience.

Don't buy party tickets assuming the character lines will be short.  Even if you rule out the characters which you know will have the longest lines (Jack & Sally, Moana), you might be surprised at how long you will be stuck in lines for other characters.  Belle & Gaston?  Gaston is very, very chatty so you wait a long time.  I thought I was being smart by meeting Elvis Stitch during the first parade, but he took a long break while I was in line, so I was there a long time.

Don't buy party tickets assuming that you can book fastpasses during the party, because you can't.

Don't buy party tickets assuming that you can use the disability pass (sorry I don't remember what it's currently called) for rides during the party, because you can't.

Don't buy party tickets assuming the park will be empty, because it won't be.  Disney seems to be selling more and more tickets.

Don't buy party tickets because you want an excuse to wear a heavy costume.  Depending on which party you choose, it may be hot.  Very hot.

Don't buy party tickets thinking your group will be there for the entire time unless you know your group has the stamina for it.  

Don't buy party tickets if you plan to be at a park all day.  Could you rope drop a park, stay all day, then do the party?  Well, it's allowed but I think you'll be exhausted.  (I was exhausted and I spent the afternoon resting in the hotel.)

If you can read those rules and think - no problem!  Then go ahead buy party tickets and have a great time.


----------



## evlaina

Best Aunt said:


> My advice would be:
> 
> Don't buy party tickets assuming the ride lines will be short.  Some people have reported short lines, but other people have had a different experience.
> 
> Don't buy party tickets assuming the character lines will be short.  Even if you rule out the characters which you know will have the longest lines (Jack & Sally, Moana), you might be surprised at how long you will be stuck in lines for other characters.  Belle & Gaston?  Gaston is very, very chatty so you wait a long time.  I thought I was being smart by meeting Elvis Stitch during the first parade, but he took a long break while I was in line, so I was there a long time.
> 
> Don't buy party tickets assuming that you can book fastpasses during the party, because you can't.
> 
> Don't buy party tickets assuming that you can use the disability pass (sorry I don't remember what it's currently called) for rides during the party, because you can't.
> 
> Don't buy party tickets assuming the park will be empty, because it won't be.  Disney seems to be selling more and more tickets.
> 
> Don't buy party tickets because you want an excuse to wear a heavy costume.  Depending on which party you choose, it may be hot.  Very hot.
> 
> Don't buy party tickets thinking your group will be there for the entire time unless you know your group has the stamina for it.
> 
> Don't buy party tickets if you plan to be at a park all day.  Could you rope drop a park, stay all day, then do the party?  Well, it's allowed but I think you'll be exhausted.  (I was exhausted and I spent the afternoon resting in the hotel.)
> 
> If you can read those rules and think - no problem!  Then go ahead buy party tickets and have a great time.


Agree with most of this. I would suggest meeting characters during parades too if you can. We met Moana during MVMCP during the first parade and maybe waited 20 minutes. We also rope dropped the day of our Christmas Party and had no problem all day, but that's different for everyone.


----------



## Raya

annadreamsofdisneyworld said:


> Is it better to do a table service dinner in the park during this time to kill time or get a quick service dinner and get back to the rides? What are the ride lines like between 4-7 pm? Thanks!



We always do a table service during that time. We need the break in the air conditioning to take on the night and I feel like a good meal with some veggies helps blunt the sugar crash from all the free candy. We did two parties last year and the Haunted Mansion wait time during the 4 to 7 was either walk on or 5/10 minutes for the Friday party, and closer to an hour for the Tuesday party due to maintenance issues. At those same parties Friday's Space Mountain wait was 60 minutes and Tuesday was walk on. So while general party lines are shorter if there's a specific ride you need I'd put that above dinner. If general rides are your priority, I think you'd be okay to take some table service time.


----------



## annadreamsofdisneyworld

Raya said:


> We always do a table service during that time. We need the break in the air conditioning to take on the night and I feel like a good meal with some veggies helps blunt the sugar crash from all the free candy. We did two parties last year and the Haunted Mansion wait time during the 4 to 7 was either walk on or 5/10 minutes for the Friday party, and closer to an hour for the Tuesday party due to maintenance issues. At those same parties Friday's Space Mountain wait was 60 minutes and Tuesday was walk on. So while general party lines are shorter if there's a specific ride you need I'd put that above dinner. If general rides are your priority, I think you'd be okay to take some table service time.


Thank you, that's helpful! I ended up booking a 4:45 Crystal Palace since we wanted to go there anyway.


----------



## Cluelyss

annadreamsofdisneyworld said:


> This will be our first time going to the Halloween party, and we're planning on the second date, Tuesday August 20th. During the 4-7 pm time, how crowded is it? I am too afraid to book fast passes because I don't want to risk losing my last day fast passes. So we won't have fast passes, and I have two little kids who will have a hard time waiting in long lines. Is it better to do a table service dinner in the park during this time to kill time or get a quick service dinner and get back to the rides? What are the ride lines like between 4-7 pm? Thanks!


The park is VERY crowded between 4 and 6. You have day guests squeezing out their last minutes and party guests entering. If you choose not to book FPs during that time, but still want to maximize party time and arrive at 4, I’d recommend using that time for a sit down dinner, getting pictures around the park in your costumes, or lining up for a rare character on your must meet list (several start meeting prior to 7 and lines will form early). Ride lines will start to dwindle after 6 once all FPs are exhausted and day guests are prohibited from riding.


----------



## hswillia07

HookPan said:


> This is us too! It's the only place my kids can feel like they are truly trick or treating. We still have candy left over from last years party.


us too! so much candy lol. it's so great


----------



## StacyStrong

I haven't bought tickets yet, but believe I'll be going October 20 or 21.


----------



## goofyonenvb

Looking forward to doing this event this year, it will be mine and DGF's first time.  We're going to go on Oct 27th, and we've already planned our costumes.  I even agreed to a couples costume if she let me pick.  She chose poorly as I came up with us going as the District 5 Mighty Ducks. I nailed the costume right down to what they wore in the movie, it's going to look epic.  And who doesn't love some adult ToT!!!!


----------



## mmouse50

If you do the dessert party during the Halloween party - do you get a reserve area to watch the parade along with the fireworks- I would do the plaza viewing party if it was offered


----------



## dachsie

mmouse50 said:


> If you do the dessert party during the Halloween party - do you get a reserve area to watch the parade along with the fireworks- I would do the plaza viewing party if it was offered


Most likely not unless they make a mistake again like last year.


----------



## yorkieteacher

We area going to the party the first night of our stay-Will guest services be open the entire party time? We had hoped to activate annual passes just prior to the  7pm beginning of the party, or even later. Or would it be better to arrive about 3 and activate them before we are allowed to enter?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

yorkieteacher said:


> We area going to the party the first night of our stay-Will guest services be open the entire party time? We had hoped to activate annual passes just prior to the  7pm beginning of the party, or even later. Or would it be better to arrive about 3 and activate them before we are allowed to enter?



How are you arriving?  Car/WDW transport/etc?


----------



## dachsie

yorkieteacher said:


> We area going to the party the first night of our stay-Will guest services be open the entire party time? We had hoped to activate annual passes just prior to the  7pm beginning of the party, or even later. Or would it be better to arrive about 3 and activate them before we are allowed to enter?


I would do the 3pm way


----------



## VeronicaMarie

So excited for everyone going this year!

I was meant to be going for a 2019 Wine and Dine trip, including the Halloween party but life happens and its been postponed...for a long time. We are hoping for 2025 soo I sure hope this party is still around in 6 years?! Still looking forward to following this thread and living through those who are going


----------



## LucyBC80

Count me in, I'll be there for the first party of the season. I know it'll be crowded but it's the only free day I have on this short 3 day trip before I head over to California and D23!


----------



## ksromack

VeronicaMarie said:


> So excited for everyone going this year!
> 
> I was meant to be going for a 2019 Wine and Dine trip, including the Halloween party but life happens and its been postponed...for a long time. We are hoping for 2025 soo I sure hope this party is still around in 6 years?! Still looking forward to following this thread and living through those who are going


Sorry for the disappointment of postponement.  As long as Disney is making money off of the event, I'm sure we'll still be seeing it for quite some time.....


----------



## disneyAndi14

Count us in, my dd and I will be going in the heat of August on 8/20, this will be our 5th party. We love the parade and the atmosphere.


----------



## yorkieteacher

GADisneyDad14 said:


> How are you arriving?  Car/WDW transport/etc?


By car-in the past we have found it easier to leave after the fireworks than waiting on buses-we use the resort monorail and get of at TTC. If this is different after a party and you feel buses would get us back to AoA quicker I appreciated comments.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

yorkieteacher said:


> By car-in the past we have found it easier to leave after the fireworks than waiting on buses-we use the resort monorail and get of at TTC. If this is different after a party and you feel buses would get us back to AoA quicker I appreciated comments.



Cool, I asked because I was going to suggest activating your AP at a TTC ticket window.  You may find that easier/quicker than doing it at the MK.


----------



## evlaina

Just bought our tickets for October 1st! My kids (and me!) are so excited. Anyone else going this day?


----------



## ksinniger

My daughter and I will be at the first party on 8/16.  I've got her working on costume ideas!


----------



## AlohaNow

Salokin said:


> I still don’t get it I’m afraid, you could pretty much do all that without paying the extra but the enthusiasm of everyone on here is so infectious! We did the Mickey Christmas party a few years ago and enjoyed that but don’t remember it being as expensive as this and snow on Main Street is something else.
> 
> I guess it’s highly influenced by Halloween still not being anywhere near as big / popular in uk than in the USA, for my generation and older it’ll never be as popular but who knows what the future brings.




We are shelling out the money for the party for a couple of reasons. We’ve done Halloween Time at Disneyland a couple of times, never the official party, and the specialty fireworks show is amazing! The soundtrack is sick and is my second favorite Disney soundtrack ever, behind MSEP. The way it works now is that the Halloween fireworks are only for the party. Also, we’ve seen guests entering Disneyland for the party on the plaza between the two parks and their costumes are, again, amazing. It will be fun to see what everyone puts together! We actually won’t do much trick or treating or character meets because that won’t be of interest to my teenage boys. We plan to ride like crazy though, as we are just swinging through the MK for that one night on our way to catch a cruise ship the next day. This works out for our schedule, I have gift cards to cover the cost, we’ve never done a hard ticket event before, and you only live once!

Now, I would like to see it snow on Main Street someday!


----------



## Wdw1015

We are going to the first party and I thought I read somewhere that the grassy area by Casey’s, where people recommend watching the fireworks, was roped off for the media. Can anyone confirm this? Major bummer if so!


----------



## jhoannam

We'll be going to the first party, not that we've bought our tickets.


----------



## Disneymom1126

disneyAndi14 said:


> Count us in, my dd and I will be going in the heat of August on 8/20, this will be our 5th party. We love the parade and the atmosphere.



Just bought our tickets today for this date. Making it a girl's getaway - me and my DD (11) and my friend and her two DDs (9 and 11). Trying to get the girls to dress up like the muses from Hercules, but we'll see. We aren't telling them till June about the trip because they are going to freak! I know it's going to be so hot and crossing fingers for no rain!


----------



## Iralyn

My 11 year old daughter and I will be there on 8/20 too!  I think we are going to just wear Halloween theme shirts and maybe do some fun hairstyles/makeup.  I'm concerned about the heat and taking up too much space in our luggage with costumes (we'll be in Orlando for 10 days -- doing Universal Studios too).  But I may change my mind between now and then!


----------



## Best Aunt

Wdw1015 said:


> We are going to the first party and I thought I read somewhere that the grassy area by Casey’s, where people recommend watching the fireworks, was roped off for the media. Can anyone confirm this? Major bummer if so!



I think that is correct.


----------



## CAPSLOCK

Iralyn said:


> I'm concerned about the heat and taking up too much space in our luggage with costumes.


Bring (lightweight) costumes, then mail them back home, freeing up bonus space for souvenirs.


----------



## Disneylover99

Wdw1015 said:


> We are going to the first party and I thought I read somewhere that the grassy area by Casey’s, where people recommend watching the fireworks, was roped off for the media. Can anyone confirm this? Major bummer if so!





Best Aunt said:


> I think that is correct.



Bummer if that’s the case. We’ll probably be at the first party this year and that’s where we generally like to watch the fireworks from. 

We were at the first party in 2017. I don’t remember media being in that area that year. Maybe I missed them.


----------



## disneyAndi14

We were at the first party this past August and the media was set up in the hub area. It was a very busy and hot party!


----------



## Disneylover99

disneyAndi14 said:


> We were at the first party this past August and the media was set up in the hub area. It was a very busy and hot party!



I wonder where the media were the year before. 

Does anyone remember?


----------



## disneydreamer781

Hoping to do this party on 10/29 even though it's more $$$. DH is not really into Halloween and is not interested in doing it the second time around, so it looks like I'll be doing it solo.   Maybe I'll pick him up some candy anyway.  I'm thinking of bounding as  or . Can't wait!


----------



## Sjm9911

Crap, forgot to check all the days for the party , as it will efect park times. Now i have to rethink my tickets and days.


----------



## Wdw1015

disneyAndi14 said:


> We were at the first party this past August and the media was set up in the hub area. It was a very busy and hot party!


Oh that would be good if they were there again!


----------



## AlohaNow

Disneymom1126 said:


> Just bought our tickets today for this date. Making it a girl's getaway - me and my DD (11) and my friend and her two DDs (9 and 11). Trying to get the girls to dress up like the muses from Hercules, but we'll see. We aren't telling them till June about the trip because they are going to freak!



DS12 knows that we are talking about doing the party, but DS16 is an exchange student and is 6,900 miles away right now and doesn't know that we'll be adding this on to our cruise trip. Once I get the hard tickets in the mail I plan to snap a photo and put it on Instagram. I know he'll be very excited to see that he will be going to Disney!

I love the muses idea! I hope they go for it!


----------



## Cluelyss

Wdw1015 said:


> We are going to the first party and I thought I read somewhere that the grassy area by Casey’s, where people recommend watching the fireworks, was roped off for the media. Can anyone confirm this? Major bummer if so!


IIRC, that was only on certain nights, not every party.


----------



## OurLaughingPlace

First time party goers here.  If we are planning on going to the fireworks (10:15pm start) what time should we find an area to watch?  It doesn't have to be front and centre- preferably somewhere to sit off to the side (grassy area). Can we then move to find a parade spot near splash mt / frontierland for the 11;15pm parade? Would you suggest we go directly from watching fireworks to find a place to watch parade? We have NEVER stayed to watch fireworks or parades in all of our trips to Disney as we've always been more interested in the rides, but want to see the MNSSHP fireworks and parades. TIA


----------



## Cluelyss

OurLaughingPlace said:


> First time party goers here.  If we are planning on going to the fireworks (10:15pm start) what time should we find an area to watch?  It doesn't have to be front and centre- preferably somewhere to sit off to the side (grassy area). Can we then move to find a parade spot near splash mt / frontierland for the 11;15pm parade? Would you suggest we go directly from watching fireworks to find a place to watch parade? We have NEVER stayed to watch fireworks or parades in all of our trips to Disney as we've always been more interested in the rides, but want to see the MNSSHP fireworks and parades. TIA


When you need to secure your spots really depends on how crowded your party is. If you’ve never seen the parade, I’d recommend heading right from Hallowishes to Frontierland via Adventureland and grabbing a spot across from Peco Bills. You should have a front row seat and will be right at the start of the parade route so will still have time to squeeze in a ride or two in the area after it passes. As for the fireworks, if you want to view from Main Street plan to grab your spot at least an hour in advance. Maybe earlier if it’s a sold out night. The good news is that this show has minimal projections so you don’t need to be front and center like you do for HEA. Enjoy!!!


----------



## kitkat4622

Do a lot of people go to the party not wearing costumes


----------



## buteraa

Yes.  It's a mix.  Some people wear regular clothes, some costumes and some groups go with speciality shirts.


----------



## dachsie

kitkat4622 said:


> Do a lot of people go to the party not wearing costumes


If you aren't wanting to wear a costume, consider Disneybounding.  Last year I wore white shorts, blue tank with added yellow stripes and a red bowtie pinned on it - Donald Duck bounding.


----------



## kayemgi

evlaina said:


> Just bought our tickets for October 1st! My kids (and me!) are so excited. Anyone else going this day?



We're going that day! It will be our first MNSSHP, I'm so excited! And majorly undecided on costumes...


----------



## jhoannam

disneyAndi14 said:


> We were at the first party this past August and the media was set up in the hub area. It was a very busy and hot party!


Did it feel like it was busy with guest enjoying the party or influencers (bloggers)? My kids enjoy the ride, candy and parade. We don’t really care about waiting in a 90 minute character line.


----------



## evlaina

kayemgi said:


> We're going that day! It will be our first MNSSHP, I'm so excited! And majorly undecided on costumes...


Our first party, too (and only our second trip to WDW!)! I don't know if my husband and I will dress up...my 2 girls definitely will but I need to think of lightweight costumes. I'm expecting it to still be pretty hot come 10/1.


----------



## FoxC63

This should help those interested:

*Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique is Expanding at Walt Disney World Resort* at Grand Floridian Resort 
Link:  https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...cowBvk4khN92rjlSidLpd-8dL_sJEnSEMQRlNNrLjenEw


----------



## Raya

FoxC63 said:


> This should help those interested:
> 
> *Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique is Expanding at Walt Disney World Resort* at Grand Floridian Resort
> Link:  https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...cowBvk4khN92rjlSidLpd-8dL_sJEnSEMQRlNNrLjenEw



Wow. Well that's good to know. I wonder why they didn't mention it when I made my late August Ivy Trellis reservation? Thanks for the heads up, you saved me some drama! BTW, for anyone planning it the Character Couture Package worked great for last Halloween!


----------



## kayemgi

evlaina said:


> Our first party, too (and only our second trip to WDW!)! I don't know if my husband and I will dress up...my 2 girls definitely will but I need to think of lightweight costumes. I'm expecting it to still be pretty hot come 10/1.



Definitely will be hot, I'm sure! Lightweight and breezy is the way to go. My husband is leaning towards just a shirt that looks like a superhero suit but he said as long as he can wear a tee shirt and shorts then he doesn't really care. My daughter says (for now) that she wants to be Ursula. Maybe Prince Eric and Ariel for us?


----------



## evlaina

kayemgi said:


> Definitely will be hot, I'm sure! Lightweight and breezy is the way to go. My husband is leaning towards just a shirt that looks like a superhero suit but he said as long as he can wear a tee shirt and shorts then he doesn't really care. My daughter says (for now) that she wants to be Ursula. Maybe Prince Eric and Ariel for us?


Well one daughter wants to be maleficent and another wants to be captain phasma...that will NOT be a lightweight costume!! I see character t-shirts in our future...


----------



## kayemgi

evlaina said:


> Well one daughter wants to be maleficent and another wants to be captain phasma...that will NOT be a lightweight costume!! I see character t-shirts in our future...



Haha oh no! Definitely see if you can find a character t-shirt for Phasma. The one my husband found for Thor is pretty cool. It's lightweight, looks just like Thor's chest-plate thing and has a detachable cape. Good luck!


----------



## Disneynov2015

Best strategy for Aug 16.  Me, DH, DD (6) and DD (2).  It will be our first party.  Happy to take advantage of shorter lines and meet characters.


----------



## mshanson3121

For meeting the Winnie the Pooh characters, what is the best strategy for the least amount of wait? How long could we realistically expect to spend on. Sunday night in mid September?


----------



## bpesch

mshanson3121 said:


> For meeting the Winnie the Pooh characters, what is the best strategy for the least amount of wait? How long could we realistically expect to spend on. Sunday night in mid September?



We did the Pooh characters last year. The line wasn't that long, the problem was that they kept switching out the characters and that took a long time. They did it twice in the short line we were waiting in.


----------



## Disneylover99

Disneynov2015 said:


> Best strategy for Aug 16.  Me, DH, DD (6) and DD (2).  It will be our first party.  Happy to take advantage of shorter lines and meet characters.



Going to the first party of the season can be tricky. They don’t necessarily release all the information for character meets ahead of time. But check out the great information on page one of this thread. Much of the info. will most likely remain the same.

Just be aware, the Halloween party isn’t always the greatest place for shorter ride lines and character lines can be long.....depending on who you want to meet.


----------



## mshanson3121

bpesch said:


> We did the Pooh characters last year. The line wasn't that long, the problem was that they kept switching out the characters and that took a long time. They did it twice in the short line we were waiting in.



What do you mean, switching out the characters? As in only a couple at a time? How long did it take you, start to finish?


----------



## dachsie

mshanson3121 said:


> For meeting the Winnie the Pooh characters, what is the best strategy for the least amount of wait? How long could we realistically expect to spend on. Sunday night in mid September?


get in line about 30 mins before they are scheduled to come out.  Last year they started coming out at 7 then changed to 6:30 so you will have to wait to see what they do this year


----------



## Best Aunt

Disneylover99 said:


> Going to the first party of the season can be tricky. They don’t necessarily release all the information for character meets ahead of time. But check out the great information on page one of this thread. Much of the info. will most likely remain the same.
> 
> Just be aware, the Halloween party isn’t always the greatest place for shorter ride lines and character lines can be long.....depending on who you want to meet.



Listen to @Disneylover99.

I was at the first party last year.  There was no information about the character meets.  The map showed you where the meet spots were, but did not tell you which characters would be in those spots.  Some places had signs (Moana) and some did not (Gaston & Belle, Elvis Stitch).  There also was no information about what time the characters would start meeting.



mshanson3121 said:


> What do you mean, switching out the characters? As in only a couple at a time? How long did it take you, start to finish?



I can't speak for the Winnie the Pooh characters.  But I was in the Elvis Stitch line when Stitch left to take a break.  So we stood in line while we waited for Stitch to come back.

As for the  phrase "switching out the characters," I don't know if the person meant that Tigger would leave and Piglet would come out, or everybody would leave for a break and they would all come back.


----------



## SPAM

I’m going 8/20 as well! I’m doing a universal studios trip that week but had to sneak in some Disney since they made party dates available during my trip. Gonna uber over to get in at 4pm and get in a few rides and dinner before the party officially starts. Probably will be doing a combination of rides and trick or treating and maybe try to catch the later parade.


----------



## sherlockmiles

Best Aunt said:


> Listen to @Disneylover99.
> 
> I was at the first party last year.  There was no information about the character meets.  The map showed you where the meet spots were, but did not tell you which characters would be in those spots.  Some places had signs (Moana) and some did not (Gaston & Belle, Elvis Stitch).  There also was no information about what time the characters would start meeting.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't speak for the Winnie the Pooh characters.  But I was in the Elvis Stitch line when Stitch left to take a break.  So we stood in line while we waited for Stitch to come back.
> 
> As for the  phrase "switching out the characters," I don't know if the person meant that Tigger would leave and Piglet would come out, or everybody would leave for a break and they would all come back.




The group would leave and a minute or two later they would return.  But it takes a bit to get from photo place to/from the "break" area.  Characters can only be out so long, esp in heat, so they swap out.  With the special costumed characters, if they only have 1 of the outfit, they need to take their break and then return.  otherwise one group goes in and the next group comes out.


----------



## bpesch

mshanson3121 said:


> What do you mean, switching out the characters? As in only a couple at a time? How long did it take you, start to finish?



What I meant was that all four characters would leave, walking out through the park. Then we would have to wait until they came back, again, usually 10-15 minutes. This happened twice while we were there. For a relatively short line, we waiting well over an hour and a half to actually meet the characters. Which I guess in the scheme of things isn't too bad but for the kids it was a "not again" moment when they left the 2nd time. And this was after dark in October when it was relatively cool, so I'm skeptical about how often they might do it early on when it's hot.


----------



## mshanson3121

bpesch said:


> What I meant was that all four characters would leave, walking out through the park. Then we would have to wait until they came back, again, usually 10-15 minutes. This happened twice while we were there. For a relatively short line, we waiting well over an hour and a half to actually meet the characters. Which I guess in the scheme of things isn't too bad but for the kids it was a "not again" moment when they left the 2nd time. And this was after dark in October when it was relatively cool, so I'm skeptical about how often they might do it early on when it's hot.



Thank you. What you basically just told me is that I will book Crystal Palace dinner! There is no way DD will last in an hour+ line!


----------



## sherlockmiles

So it looks like they are adding morning Extra Magic Hours at MK on the days that have MNSSHP.
That's nice.


----------



## smallsy

Will someone with an AP look up if 9/2 or 9/6 are discounted parties? Trying to decide if upgrading is worth it and including all potential discounts.


----------



## jenushkask8s

smallsy said:


> Will someone with an AP look up if 9/2 or 9/6 are discounted parties? Trying to decide if upgrading is worth it and including all potential discounts.



Yes, they are. 9/2 is $74/69 and 9/6 is $80/75.


----------



## smallsy

jenushkask8s said:


> Yes, they are. 9/2 is $74/69 and 9/6 is $80/75.


Thank you!


----------



## FoxC63

For several years CM, Military & AP discounts have been held on the same nights, here's what I found for 2019 military. 

*Military Discounted Prices are offered at the indicated prices only on the following nights:*
*$64 adult/$59 child (3-9)* – Regular advance purchase price through Disney $79/$74
August: 20,  27
September: 2, 8, 10, 15, 17, 22

*$70 adult/$65 child (3-9)* – Regular advance purchase price through Disney $85/$80
August: 16, 23, 30
September: 6, 13, 20, 24

*$81 adult/$76 child (3-9)* – Regular advance purchase price through Disney $85/$80
September:  27, 29
October: 1

*$103 adult/$98 child (3-9)* – Regular advance purchase price through Disney $105/$100
October: 3, 6, 8, 10, 14, 15, 17, 20, 21, 24

Link:  http://www.militarydisneytips.com/b...ices-on-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/


----------



## SquashBanana

FoxC63 said:


> For several years CM, Military & AP discounts have been held on the same nights, here's what I found for 2019 military.
> 
> *Military Discounted Prices are offered at the indicated prices only on the following nights:*
> *$64 adult/$59 child (3-9)* – Regular advance purchase price through Disney $79/$74
> August: 20,  27
> September: 2, 8, 10, 15, 17, 22
> 
> *$70 adult/$65 child (3-9)* – Regular advance purchase price through Disney $85/$80
> August: 16, 23, 30
> September: 6, 13, 20, 24
> 
> *$81 adult/$76 child (3-9)* – Regular advance purchase price through Disney $85/$80
> September:  27, 29
> October: 1
> 
> *$103 adult/$98 child (3-9)* – Regular advance purchase price through Disney $105/$100
> October: 3, 6, 8, 10, 14, 15, 17, 20, 21, 24
> 
> Link:  http://www.militarydisneytips.com/b...ices-on-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/



This is interesting. Last year the last military discounted party was in mid-September. It looks like they are giving military guests the flexibility to choose dates later in the season, but at a lesser discount.


----------



## FoxC63

SquashBanana said:


> This is interesting. Last year the last military discounted party was in mid-September. It looks like they are giving military guests the flexibility to choose dates later in the season, but at a lesser discount.



Agree.  So far Disney has surprised us by releasing MNSSHP dates & ticket sales in advance and giving Military discounts further into October.   Can anyone confirm the AP discount prices & dates please.  TIA


----------



## lvcourtneyy

*AP Discounted Prices are offered at the indicated prices only on the following nights:*
*$74 adult/$69 child (3-9)* – Regular advance purchase price through Disney $79/$74
August: 20, 27
September: 2, 8, 10, 15, 17, 22

*$80 adult/$75 child (3-9)* – Regular advance purchase price through Disney $85/$80
August: 16, 23, 30
September: 6, 13, 20, 24, 27, 29
October 1

*$100 adult/$95 child (3-9)* – Regular advance purchase price through Disney $105/$100
October: 3, 6, 8, 10, 14, 15, 17, 20, 21, 24

*$110 adult/$105 child (3-9)* – Regular advance purchase price through Disney $115/$110
October: 4, 11, 18, 25, 27
November 1


----------



## McNs

We're going Sept 29th - our arrival day. Flying in from Chicago in the morning, landing at MCO around 11 then DME to the resort. We're planning on heading to the park around 4ish.

Quick question on making sure our party ticket is used and not one of our regular days - from memory there are separate entrance gates for the party? That should mean when we scan our bands it will activate the party tocket? We're international so don't think we will get a hard ticket (and didn't get one when we went in 2017)


----------



## lvcourtneyy

McNs said:


> We're going Sept 29th - our arrival day. Flying in from Chicago in the morning, landing at MCO around 11 then DME to the resort. We're planning on heading to the park around 4ish.
> 
> Quick question on making sure our party ticket is used and not one of our regular days - from memory there are separate entrance gates for the party? That should mean when we scan our bands it will activate the party tocket? We're international so don't think we will get a hard ticket (and didn't get one when we went in 2017)



Yes, there's separately marked event entrances for the party. As long as you enter through one of those tapstyles, it will use your party ticket.


----------



## KNovacovschi

I'm still debating on going, if I do it will be on Sept 16th. It will depend on my friend. She is going with her boyfriend and wants to do Halloween Horror Nights but her boyfriend doesn't like that stuff so if we don't do that then I will do MNSSHP. They are staying in the same resort as me but we are only doing breakfast together as her boyfriend wants it to be romantic so he's relegated us to breakfast only, lol. I understand though. I am going solo and this will be the first time I do the party solo and am hoping it will be fun still. I should know soon though and will be purchasing my ticket after my April trip if I do go.


----------



## OurLaughingPlace

We never purchase memory maker. Will the CM's / photpass photographers still take our pictures with our phones if we ask nicely? We don't get a lot of pictures with characters unless we're at a character meal - but we might line up for a couple of photo ops at the halloween party. Normally we'd rather go on rides than line up for pictures. TIA


----------



## KNovacovschi

OurLaughingPlace said:


> We never purchase memory maker. Will the CM's / photpass photographers still take our pictures with our phones if we ask nicely? We don't get a lot of pictures with characters unless we're at a character meal - but we might line up for a couple of photo ops at the halloween party. Normally we'd rather go on rides than line up for pictures. TIA



They have for us in the past. I don't see why they wouldn't.


----------



## lvcourtneyy

OurLaughingPlace said:


> We never purchase memory maker. Will the CM's / photpass photographers still take our pictures with our phones if we ask nicely? We don't get a lot of pictures with characters unless we're at a character meal - but we might line up for a couple of photo ops at the halloween party. Normally we'd rather go on rides than line up for pictures. TIA



Yes they’ll always take photos with your phone or camera also! We have MM with our APs but I usually ask for them on my phone also just in case!


----------



## dachsie

OurLaughingPlace said:


> We never purchase memory maker. Will the CM's / photpass photographers still take our pictures with our phones if we ask nicely? We don't get a lot of pictures with characters unless we're at a character meal - but we might line up for a couple of photo ops at the halloween party. Normally we'd rather go on rides than line up for pictures. TIA


They do some pretty cool magic shots for the party though.  You might consider the one day MM if that interests you


----------



## Mrspeaks

What time would you all making an ADR at whispering canyon for lunch before the party? We are staying at WL. We intend to be there at 4:00. Thanks!


----------



## jenushkask8s

KNovacovschi said:


> I'm still debating on going, if I do it will be on Sept 16th. It will depend on my friend. She is going with her boyfriend and wants to do Halloween Horror Nights but her boyfriend doesn't like that stuff so if we don't do that then I will do MNSSHP. They are staying in the same resort as me but we are only doing breakfast together as her boyfriend wants it to be romantic so he's relegated us to breakfast only, lol. I understand though. I am going solo and this will be the first time I do the party solo and am hoping it will be fun still. I should know soon though and will be purchasing my ticket after my April trip if I do go.



I did the party solo last year. I had a blast!


----------



## FoxC63

Mrspeaks said:


> What time would you all making an ADR at whispering canyon for lunch before the party? We are staying at WL. We intend to be there at 4:00. Thanks!



We only stay at WL and wear our costumes when dining prior to the party.  If this is your plan, I recommend making an ADR between 2:30-2:45.  Allow at least 45 minutes from start to finish.  
2:45-3:30 - Whisper Canyon
3:30-4:00 - Boat Doc 
4:00-4:30 - Party Entrance


----------



## FoxC63

Adding more info!



FoxC63 said:


> This should help those interested:
> 
> *Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique is Expanding at Walt Disney World Resort* at Grand Floridian Resort
> Link:  https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...cowBvk4khN92rjlSidLpd-8dL_sJEnSEMQRlNNrLjenEw


*
Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique goes high-end
*
The Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique recently rolled out four dresses in their new Signature Collection: Cinderella, Aurora, Belle, and Rapunzel. Each dress costs a whopping $350 and the Signature Collection Tiara $50.

And so the boy’s don’t feel left out, the Boutique also stocks a fancy new Prince outfit, which will set you back $65.

Thank you WDWNews Today 

Link:  https://wdwnt.com/2018/01/photo-rep...on-signature-collection-princess-dresses-etc/


----------



## Best Aunt

Mrspeaks said:


> What time would you all making an ADR at whispering canyon for lunch before the party? We are staying at WL. We intend to be there at 4:00. Thanks!



To get from Wilderness Lodge to Magic Kingdom: take the bus, not the boat.  Shorter ride, more frequent arrivals.


----------



## FoxC63

*AP vs Military Discounts - *The difference I see is highlighted in *RED*.  What a nice surprise! 

Military Discounted Prices *are offered at the indicated prices only on the following nights:
$64 adult/$59 child (3-9)* – Regular advance purchase price through Disney $79/$74
August: 20, 27
September: 2, 8, 10, 15, 17, 22

*$70 adult/$65 child (3-9)* – Regular advance purchase price through Disney $85/$80
August: 16, 23, 30
September: 6, 13, 20, 24

*$81 adult/$76 child (3-9)* – Regular advance purchase price through Disney $85/$80
September: 27, 29
October: 1

*$103 adult/$98 child (3-9)* – Regular advance purchase price through Disney $105/$100
October: 3, 6, 8, 10, 14, 15, 17, 20, 21, 24

[URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/official-2019-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-a-frightfully-festive-celebration.3729471/page-21#post-60327411"]AP Discounted Prices[/URL]
*$74 adult/$69 child (3-9)* – Regular advance purchase price through Disney $79/$74
August: 20, 27
September: 2, 8, 10, 15, 17, 22

*$80 adult/$75 child (3-9)* – Regular advance purchase price through Disney $85/$80
August: 16, 23, 30
September: 6, 13, 20, 24, 27, 29
October 1

*$100 adult/$95 child (3-9)* – Regular advance purchase price through Disney $105/$100
October: 3, 6, 8, 10, 14, 15, 17, 20, 21, 24

*$110 adult/$105 child (3-9)* – Regular advance purchase price through Disney $115/$110
October: 4, 11, 18, 25, 27
November 1

Thanks @lvcourtneyy


----------



## Raya

Mrspeaks said:


> What time would you all making an ADR at whispering canyon for lunch before the party? We are staying at WL. We intend to be there at 4:00. Thanks!


I'd go with 2pm. I am paranoid about Disney transport after a few dicey situations.



FoxC63 said:


> We only stay at WL and wear our costumes when dining prior to the party.  If this is your plan, I recommend making an ADR between 2:30-2:45.  Allow at least 45 minutes from start to finish.
> 2:45-3:30 - Whisper Canyon
> 3:30-4:00 - Boat Doc
> 4:00-4:30 - Party Entrance



I'm more conservative:
2:00-3:00 - Whisper Canyon
3:00-3:20 - Boat Doc
3:45-4:00 - Party Entrance

I feel like any TS takes around an hour from start to paid check. And while the boat may only take 20 minutes to get to the front of MK, you don't know how long it will take to get a boat.


----------



## FoxC63

@Mrspeaks also note watercraft transportation is not operational during inclement weather.


----------



## Raya

FoxC63 said:


> @Mrspeaks also note watercraft transportation is not operational during inclement weather.



Is there where I get to brag about Florida's every day like clockwork afternoon thunderstorm? Best part of growing up in Florida is the daily lightening shows. Should hit around 3 or 4pm depending on Daylight Savings Time.


----------



## FFMickey

We are doing the party on Oct 1st. Have  they announced whether DVC members would be able to enter at 2 PM like last year? Planning out our park tickets for our niece that is coming with us on this trip.


----------



## OurLaughingPlace

dachsie said:


> They do some pretty cool magic shots for the party though.  You might consider the one day MM if that interests you


Are the line ups for the magic shots long?


----------



## Best Aunt

OurLaughingPlace said:


> Are the line ups for the magic shots long?



I went to the first party and the lines were not long for the magic shots that I did.


----------



## Cluelyss

FFMickey said:


> We are doing the party on Oct 1st. Have  they announced whether DVC members would be able to enter at 2 PM like last year? Planning out our park tickets for our niece that is coming with us on this trip.


Not yet. I don’t expect we’ll hear that until closer to the start of the parties.


----------



## sherlockmiles

FoxC63 said:


> Adding more info!
> 
> 
> *
> Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique goes high-end
> View attachment 386096*
> The Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique recently rolled out four dresses in their new Signature Collection: Cinderella, Aurora, Belle, and Rapunzel. Each dress costs a whopping $350 and the Signature Collection Tiara $50.
> 
> And so the boy’s don’t feel left out, the Boutique also stocks a fancy new Prince outfit, which will set you back $65.
> View attachment 386103
> Thank you WDWNews Today
> 
> Link:  https://wdwnt.com/2018/01/photo-rep...on-signature-collection-princess-dresses-etc/




OMG I LOVE THESE!!!

adult or child or both?


----------



## sheila14

Cluelyss said:


> Not yet. I don’t expect we’ll hear that until closer to the start of the parties.


Hopefully they will keep jack n sally at the theater so we can get in line early like last year. I am also hoping that they will hand out the party bands in this line as well same as last year.


----------



## Mrs Grumpy

Haven't been in two years so the closing time for the park was 7:00 when the party started.  So with it closing at 6:00 are the rides still going during that hour between 6 and 7?


----------



## FFMickey

Mrs Grumpy said:


> Haven't been in two years so the closing time for the park was 7:00 when the party started.  So with it closing at 6:00 are the rides still going during that hour between 6 and 7?


Yes, you'll need a party wristband to enter the queue.


----------



## Disneylover99

OurLaughingPlace said:


> Are the line ups for the magic shots long?


Not too long. Sometimes no lines at all. But sometimes towards the end of the evening as many people are leaving there may be a five minute wait, depending on the shot.


----------



## sherlockmiles

sheila14 said:


> Hopefully they will keep jack n sally at the theater so we can get in line early like last year. I am also hoping that they will hand out the party bands in this line as well same as last year.



Yep - a lot of us are hoping for this.


----------



## Sjm9911

Ok , ive got a question. If im going to the mnnshp but not to the park that day, i get in early say 4 pm for the 6 pm party. Can i make fast passes even though im not going to a park that day, only the party? I know the window for fp will only be from 4 to 6.


----------



## FoxC63

sherlockmiles said:


> OMG I LOVE THESE!!!
> 
> *adult or child or both?*



Interesting the article did not state, I've never done the boutique maybe others can advise?


----------



## FoxC63

sheila14 said:


> Hopefully they will keep jack n sally at the theater so we can get in line early like last year. I am also hoping that they will *hand out the party bands in this line* as well same as last year.



Oh, I didn't know they did that.  That's great!  How long did you end up waiting to meet them?


----------



## FoxC63

Sjm9911 said:


> Ok , ive got a question. If im going to the mnnshp but not to the park that day, i get in early say 4 pm for the 6 pm party. Can i make fast passes even though im not going to a park that day, only the party? I know the window for fp will only be from 4 to 6.



For many years we have been able to do that, make FP on our party tickets.
3:30-4:30
4:30-5:30
5:30-*6pm*
I have not read of any new changes.


----------



## Raya

sherlockmiles said:


> adult or child or both?



Traditionally BBB has been children only, (officially Guests ages 3 to 12). Adults who want a similar experience can book a "Character Couture" make over. The packages are similar to BBB, with either makeup (eyes and lips, no face or contouring) and hair, or makeup, hair, and nails. Each package includes a tiara, but there are no suggested characters. They do not sell dresses/outfits or other accessories for adults.  I did the Magical Makeover (makeup and hair) with the Emily, the Beating Heart Bride, from the Haunted Mansion as the inspiration. https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...couture-packages-at-walt-disney-world-salons/


----------



## sherlockmiles

Disneylover99 said:


> Not too long. Sometimes no lines at all. But sometimes towards the end of the evening as many people are leaving there may be a five minute wait, depending on the shot.



the headless horseman shot esp can be long at the end of the night as people are leaving


Raya said:


> Traditionally BBB has been children only, (officially Guests ages 3 to 12). Adults who want a similar experience can book a "Character Couture" make over. The packages are similar to BBB, with either makeup (eyes and lips, no face or contouring) and hair, or makeup, hair, and nails. Each package includes a tiara, but there are no suggested characters. They do not sell dresses/outfits or other accessories for adults.  I did the Magical Makeover (makeup and hair) with the Emily, the Beating Heart Bride, from the Haunted Mansion as the inspiration. https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...couture-packages-at-walt-disney-world-salons/



Thanks - could you share any pics from your makeover?  It sounds really cool.


----------



## Sjm9911

They do have a show for that at the fort. Its limited but is the movie and closeups with thr headless horseman. If you have time to do that, additionally he shows up at the chip and dale show for free at the fort.


----------



## dachsie

OurLaughingPlace said:


> Are the line ups for the magic shots long?


I did not find them long. it was much longer trying to meet characters


----------



## FoxC63

Sjm9911 said:


> They do have a show for that at the fort. Its limited but is the movie and closeups with thr headless horseman.



Only if it's available during your stay, these were the dates in *2018*.

The “Return to Sleepy Hollow” begins on September 28 at Disney’s Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground: September 28-30, October 3-7, October 10-14, 17-21, 24-31 at 8 and 10 p.m.



Sjm9911 said:


> additionally he shows up at the chip and dale show for free at the fort.



Here's the link for Chip 'n' Dale's Campfire Sing-A-Long for those interested:
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/recreation/chip-n-dale-campfire-sing-a-long/

EDIT:  I think meeting the Headless Horseman at the above mentioned event is on select days Oct 30 & 31?  I thought I read you could go to the Tri-Circle-D Ranch stables to see him prior to his appearance at Boo To You Parade.


----------



## FoxC63

dachsie said:


> I did not find them long. it was much longer trying to meet characters



Much much longer!


----------



## Raya

Mini-report, MNSSHP & Magical Makeover (Character Couture) because sherlockmiles asked for it. 

I was asked to share more about my Magical Makeover experience, so here’s my report from last year’s MNSSHP. Before we begin you should know that Halloween is **very** important to me, and in fact I was celebrating a special occasion:


 Our day started with a ‘afternoon tea’ at the Grand Floridian Garden View tearoom. I put afternoon in quotes because our reservation was at noon. The tea was amazing, and at the end we had a special cake brought out from the back. This was a huge event for us, as the baker, a special chef, and it felt like half the staff came out to make sure everything was right. It was. The cake will remain one of most treasured memories, and the cake topper (matching chocolate skulls) are enshrined in a glass cloche bell jar on my book shelf (just like the Beast’s Rose in Beauty and the Beast).


I’d checked into the Ivy Trellis salon on our way to tea, and was reminded that I needed to come back 15 minutes before my appointment. Thus I was back in the salon at 1:30 (15 minutes before my appointment). And they told to wait. And wait some more. The salon is very small with about 3 chairs out front. There weren’t any look books or photos to review. It’s basically you staring into space. You are asked not to leave the salon. Sigh. Finally we started!

First up was hair. They do not wash your hair or condition. They do use a lot of hair spray so if you’re sensitive to smells be warned. Also, every package comes with a tiara which didn’t apply in my case, so I was handed the tiara in plastic wrap. There are bows and ribbons available, but I wasn’t offered any. (The 8 year old next to me was. I try not to be bitter about that.  )

I showed the designer vintage Haunted Mansion Beating Heart Bride (Emily, **not** Constance) photos and explained that I wanted a half up, half down, with my veil in place. We chatted for a few minutes with him explaining his ideas. He suggested we pin up half my hair and then curl the remainder. I was wary of that taking too long, but he assured me not to worry about it.

You are given 90 minutes for the makeover. I’ve since been told that my stylist was bad about going over. Knowing my hair, I expected to go over and asked once in person and twice on the phone to get more time. Based on when the person who came after me arrived I don’t think I got it. I feel a bit guilty about that.

Hair took until 3:45, at which point I was starting to get anxious. First because we had a fast pass and dinner coming up. Second because it was pouring rain outside.

I had read online so I was prepared for the makeup not to include any “face” work. That means (in theory) no blush or contouring. I ended up getting that. They use regular make up kits, not the throw away one-per-person kits you see at pirates league. I brought my own lipstick because I wanted long wearing, and that wasn’t a problem.

I’m going to stop here to confess I have a problem with glitter. Well, not really a problem but an addiction. I asked for all the glitter. And boy, did I get it. After eye shadow, eye liner, fake eye lashes, lip liner, and lip stick we applied glitter. Everywhere. Glitter dust for my hair, my face, it was awesome.

It was also 4:30. My 90 minute appointment took 2.5 hours not including a 30 minute wait at the beginning. I was very glad my partner brought a snack for me.

My biggest surprise came at the end, when I learned there is no photo option. At BBB they have sets and photopass. Here they have nothing. I asked my stylist to take some photos of me just outside the doors but that was about it.

 

Pictures took a bit and then waiting for the monorail, so we ended up at MNSSHP about an hour later than planned. While the rain had stopped the humidity steamed off the side walk. I blame that for the way my curls immediately straightened despite what felt like an entire can of hair spray and card of pins. Here’s us on main street, the very first thing we did after coming in from the GF.



 
And much later in the night


The makeup held, and my veil and up-do were fine for the whole evening. The curls were a waste of time and effort, but I suspected that would happen. Taking off the makeup was a bit of a trick, but that’s because I don’t usually wear any. You are expected to tip the hair stylist (and I did.) The makeover cost isn’t cheap - $105, but considering an up-do for long hair is $90, I was okay with that.

What questions can I answer?

And now with photos!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Sjm9911 said:


> Ok , ive got a question. If im going to the mnnshp but not to the park that day, i get in early say 4 pm for the 6 pm party. Can i make fast passes even though im not going to a park that day, only the party? I know the window for fp will only be from 4 to 6.



Yes, as the PP notes, but you do need to be aware that some people who book FPs with a party ticket - in combination with other details of your trip / other park and booked FP days - can cause the MDE system to eventually flag you with an “insufficient ticket media” warning and your last days of booked FPs are subject to being cancelled unless corrected.  Exactly why some get this warning and some don’t remains a mystery, despite a few theories and speculation that have floated around over the last two years since this started happening.  

If you book FPs with you party ticket and have other days of FPs booked with that same MDE account, just keep an eye out.


----------



## Sjm9911

That wouldent be good. It still might work out as the last park day will be a whatever my daughter wants to do day, but its definitely something to think about.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Sjm9911 said:


> That wouldent be good. It still might work out as the last park day will be a whatever my daughter wants to do day, but its definitely something to think about.



If you are among the unfortunate ones that get flagged, you get an email and do have 24 hours to adjust your plans (although inevitably some report missing or not receiving the email).   Some have been able to call Disney IT, but results vary. 

Good luck.


----------



## mshanson3121

If you wanted to meet Jack n Sally, what is the best strategy, so that you'll have the lowest wait? (And how long will that wait still be)?

Are there other good character M&Gs to do that don't involve hour (+!) long waits? If so, who?


----------



## FoxC63

Sjm9911 said:


> That wouldent be good. It still might work out as the last park day will be a whatever my daughter wants to do day, but its definitely something to think about.



You might want to read this:  “MNSSHP – Strategy and Itinerary Thread 2018

Scroll all the way down until you see this


I tried to keep a record of those who reported the incident.  Also note some changes have been posted for 2019 with *Resort and FP's*:
https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/wdw-fastpass-to-be-revoked-with-canceled-resort-reservations/


----------



## FoxC63

Raya said:


> The code is [ IMG ] https://pix.sfly.com/He6oMh [ / IMG ] without the spaces[/URL]



Wow!  Can I just say you both look AMAZING!


----------



## sherlockmiles

@Raya, thanks for the great write up.  the last link worked for me at leat.  you and your honey looked fantastic - and the cake was pretty impressive as well.


----------



## lvcourtneyy

mshanson3121 said:


> If you wanted to meet Jack n Sally, what is the best strategy, so that you'll have the lowest wait? (And how long will that wait still be)?
> 
> Are there other good character M&Gs to do that don't involve hour (+!) long waits? If so, who?



Go first thing. When they moved to Town Square Theater last year they started coming out at 4:30 pm. Provided they continue that this year, you can meet them before the party officially starts


----------



## FoxC63

mshanson3121 said:


> If you wanted to meet Jack n Sally, what is the best strategy, so that you'll have the lowest wait? (And how long will that wait still be)?
> 
> Are there other good character M&Gs to do that don't involve hour (+!) long waits? If so, who?



Though this is from 2018, not much changes.  Be sure to click through **More* where you'll see times, photos of locations and additional information.  This is a good place to help set you up this year.  

Link:  [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/%E2%80%9Cofficial%E2%80%9D-2018-mickey%E2%80%99s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-%E2%80%93-strategy-and-itinerary-thread.3672288/#post-58989840"]MNSSHP – Strategy and Itinerary Thread[/URL]


----------



## mshanson3121

lvcourtneyy said:


> Go first thing. When they moved to Town Square Theater last year they started coming out at 4:30 pm. Provided they continue that this year, you can meet them before the party officially starts



So if I don't want to wait 90 minutes, be at MK at 3:00 and first in line to get into the party, then run to line up?


----------



## merry_nbright

Following along. Will be there the 27th of August.


----------



## Raya

FoxC63 said:


> Wow!  Can I just say you both look AMAZING!


Thank you! That's our "lunch" before the party, so there's not nearly enough glitter. All the shiny you see is pure joy.



sherlockmiles said:


> @Raya, thanks for the great write up.  the last link worked for me at leat.  you and your honey looked fantastic - and the cake was pretty impressive as well.


Thank you! I managed to get all the pictures to show up, so you can see the before and after. I will add (as an after thought) that if you aren't used to wearing heavy eye make up with fake lashes that might be an issue. I blinked *a lot* in that first hour.


----------



## Cluelyss

Raya said:


> Mini-report, MNSSHP & Magical Makeover (Character Couture) because sherlockmiles asked for it.
> 
> I was asked to share more about my Magical Makeover experience, so here’s my report from last year’s MNSSHP. Before we begin you should know that Halloween is **very** important to me, and in fact I was celebrating a special occasion:
> View attachment 386635
> 
> Our day started with a ‘afternoon tea’ at the Grand Floridian Garden View tearoom. I put afternoon in quotes because our reservation was at noon. The tea was amazing, and at the end we had a special cake brought out from the back. This was a huge event for us, as the baker, a special chef, and it felt like half the staff came out to make sure everything was right. It was. The cake will remain one of most treasured memories, and the cake topper (matching chocolate skulls) are enshrined in a glass cloche bell jar on my book shelf (just like the Beast’s Rose in Beauty and the Beast).
> View attachment 386631
> 
> I’d checked into the Ivy Trellis salon on our way to tea, and was reminded that I needed to come back 15 minutes before my appointment. Thus I was back in the salon at 1:30 (15 minutes before my appointment). And they told to wait. And wait some more. The salon is very small with about 3 chairs out front. There weren’t any look books or photos to review. It’s basically you staring into space. You are asked not to leave the salon. Sigh. Finally we started!
> 
> First up was hair. They do not wash your hair or condition. They do use a lot of hair spray so if you’re sensitive to smells be warned. Also, every package comes with a tiara which didn’t apply in my case, so I was handed the tiara in plastic wrap. There are bows and ribbons available, but I wasn’t offered any. (The 8 year old next to me was. I try not to be bitter about that.  )
> 
> I showed the designer vintage Haunted Mansion Beating Heart Bride (Emily, **not** Constance) photos and explained that I wanted a half up, half down, with my veil in place. We chatted for a few minutes with him explaining his ideas. He suggested we pin up half my hair and then curl the remainder. I was wary of that taking too long, but he assured me not to worry about it.
> 
> You are given 90 minutes for the makeover. I’ve since been told that my stylist was bad about going over. Knowing my hair, I expected to go over and asked once in person and twice on the phone to get more time. Based on when the person who came after me arrived I don’t think I got it. I feel a bit guilty about that.
> 
> Hair took until 3:45, at which point I was starting to get anxious. First because we had a fast pass and dinner coming up. Second because it was pouring rain outside.
> 
> I had read online so I was prepared for the makeup not to include any “face” work. That means (in theory) no blush or contouring. I ended up getting that. They use regular make up kits, not the throw away one-per-person kits you see at pirates league. I brought my own lipstick because I wanted long wearing, and that wasn’t a problem.
> 
> I’m going to stop here to confess I have a problem with glitter. Well, not really a problem but an addiction. I asked for all the glitter. And boy, did I get it. After eye shadow, eye liner, fake eye lashes, lip liner, and lip stick we applied glitter. Everywhere. Glitter dust for my hair, my face, it was awesome.
> 
> It was also 4:30. My 90 minute appointment took 2.5 hours not including a 30 minute wait at the beginning. I was very glad my partner brought a snack for me.
> 
> My biggest surprise came at the end, when I learned there is no photo option. At BBB they have sets and photopass. Here they have nothing. I asked my stylist to take some photos of me just outside the doors but that was about it.
> 
> View attachment 386636
> 
> Pictures took a bit and then waiting for the monorail, so we ended up at MNSSHP about an hour later than planned. While the rain had stopped the humidity steamed off the side walk. I blame that for the way my curls immediately straightened despite what felt like an entire can of hair spray and card of pins. Here’s us on main street, the very first thing we did after coming in from the GF.
> 
> View attachment 386638
> 
> View attachment 386637
> And much later in the night
> View attachment 386639
> 
> The makeup held, and my veil and up-do were fine for the whole evening. The curls were a waste of time and effort, but I suspected that would happen. Taking off the makeup was a bit of a trick, but that’s because I don’t usually wear any. You are expected to tip the hair stylist (and I did.) The makeover cost isn’t cheap - $105, but considering an up-do for long hair is $90, I was okay with that.
> 
> What questions can I answer?
> 
> And now with photos!


You look amazing!!!!

Considering booking this for DD and I before the party this year!


----------



## FoxC63

*NEWS

Walt Disney Studios Reveals First Movie Poster for Maleficent Sequel *
Angelina Jolie is set to return in the _Maleficent_ sequel that has just been given an official title and release date. The Walt Disney Studios has also released the upcoming film’s brand new movie poster. _Maleficent: Mistress of Evil_ will hit theaters on *October 18, 2019*.



Thanks Jackie Gailey 
Link:  https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...als-first-movie-poster-for-maleficent-sequel/

Wonder if we'll see a sneak peek at WDW?  Sure wish Disney would add more Villain's to the Halloween party - where they actually have designated Meet & Greet locations and NOT "roaming" aka Cruella De Vil.  How can Disney not see the demand?


----------



## evlaina

FoxC63 said:


> *NEWS
> 
> Walt Disney Studios Reveals First Movie Poster for Maleficent Sequel *
> Angelina Jolie is set to return in the _Maleficent_ sequel that has just been given an official title and release date. The Walt Disney Studios has also released the upcoming film’s brand new movie poster. _Maleficent: Mistress of Evil_ will hit theaters on *October 18, 2019*.
> 
> View attachment 386766
> 
> Thanks Jackie Gailey
> Link:  https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...als-first-movie-poster-for-maleficent-sequel/
> 
> Wonder if we'll see a sneak peek at WDW?  Sure wish Disney would add more Villain's to the Halloween party - where they actually have designated Meet & Greet locations and NOT "roaming" aka Cruella De Vil.  How can Disney not see the demand?


I REALLY hope they do something! We'll be there in October and I'm hoping we can meet her!


----------



## FoxC63

evlaina said:


> I REALLY hope they do something! We'll be there in October and I'm hoping we can meet her!



Maybe of interest, according to WDW Resort at Wilderness Lodge - Artist Point Character Meal, you can meet the Evil Queen.



Meet Snow White, Dopey and Grumpy every evening while dining.  And if you dare, meet The Queen—and even pose for a photo with her!

*EDIT:  *To add The Artist Point, Storybook Dining characters will still sign autographs (with exception of the queen). 

Link:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/wilderness-lodge-resort/artist-point/

I believe Snow White was removed from MNSSHP in 2017?


----------



## evlaina

FoxC63 said:


> Maybe of interest, according to WDW Resort at Wilderness Lodge - Artist Point Character Meal, you can meet the Evil Queen.
> 
> View attachment 386780
> 
> Meet Snow White, Dopey and Grumpy every evening while dining.  And if you dare, meet The Queen—and even pose for a photo with her!
> 
> Link:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/wilderness-lodge-resort/artist-point/
> 
> I believe Snow White was removed from MNSSHP in 2017?


We have that ADR in our plans for our trip, it's one of our last days so I'm sure we'll be able to get an ADR.

I was referring to Maleficent, I (and my daughters) would love to meet her!


----------



## sherlockmiles

evlaina said:


> We have that ADR in our plans for our trip, it's one of our last days so I'm sure we'll be able to get an ADR.
> 
> I was referring to Maleficent, I (and my daughters) would love to meet her!



Understood.   However, FoxC63 was just pointing out an encounter that does currently involve meeting a villian, in case you were not aware of it.


----------



## FoxC63

evlaina said:


> We have that ADR in our plans for our trip, it's one of our last days so I'm sure we'll be able to get an ADR.
> 
> I was referring to Maleficent, I (and my daughters) would love to meet her!



Yes, I got that.  I put Evil Queen for others to see.


----------



## Sjm9911

Stop giving me more thing to do! Lol


----------



## ksromack

FoxC63 said:


> Maybe of interest, according to WDW Resort at Wilderness Lodge - Artist Point Character Meal, you can meet the Evil Queen.
> 
> View attachment 386780
> 
> Meet Snow White, Dopey and Grumpy every evening while dining.  And if you dare, meet The Queen—and even pose for a photo with her!
> 
> Link:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/wilderness-lodge-resort/artist-point/
> 
> I believe Snow White was removed from MNSSHP in 2017?


Cant wait for this ADR for our May trip!!!


----------



## FoxC63

Adding just one more Character Meal and DIS Unplugged 10/19/18 Review - For those interested

*Hollywood & Vine Minnie's Halloween Dine at Hollywood Studios*

*Halloween Dine*
August 26, 2019 – November 3, 2019
Visit Minnie’s favorite happy haunt for a spooktacular Halloween feast that’s frightfully delightful.

WDW Resort link:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/hollywood-and-vine/

*DIS Unplugged 10/19/18 Review:*


----------



## MaleDisneyBeliever

FoxC63 said:


> Adding just one more Character Meal and DIS Unplugged 10/19/18 Review - For those interested
> 
> *Hollywood & Vine Minnie's Halloween Dine at Hollywood Studios*
> View attachment 386897
> *Halloween Dine*
> August 26, 2019 – November 3, 2019
> Visit Minnie’s favorite happy haunt for a spooktacular Halloween feast that’s frightfully delightful.
> 
> WDW Resort link:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/hollywood-and-vine/
> 
> *DIS Unplugged 10/19/18 Review:*



 Looks awesome. This is a must do ADR for us. Fingers crossed!


----------



## sherlockmiles

MaleDisneyBeliever said:


> Looks awesome. This is a must do ADR for us. Fingers crossed!



So breakfast is Disney Junior Characters.
Lunch and dinner are Minnie & friends?


----------



## MaleDisneyBeliever

sherlockmiles said:


> So breakfast is Disney Junior Characters.
> Lunch and dinner are Minnie & friends?



Correct - with Minnie and Friends being seasonal in terms of outfits and food choices.


----------



## sherlockmiles

MaleDisneyBeliever said:


> Correct - with Minnie and Friends being seasonal in terms of outfits and food choices.


----------



## Momma_Lanier

FoxC63 said:


> Adding just one more Character Meal and DIS Unplugged 10/19/18 Review - For those interested
> 
> *Hollywood & Vine Minnie's Halloween Dine at Hollywood Studios*
> View attachment 386897
> *Halloween Dine*
> August 26, 2019 – November 3, 2019
> Visit Minnie’s favorite happy haunt for a spooktacular Halloween feast that’s frightfully delightful.
> 
> WDW Resort link:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/hollywood-and-vine/
> 
> *DIS Unplugged 10/19/18 Review:*




One of our favorite meals! We always do Minnie’s Halloween dine!


----------



## Disneylover99

Just saw that Star Wars land in DW opens August 29th.
Looks like those early August partys will be the best time to go as people desend on DW.


----------



## Sjm9911

Yea tell me about it. Now i dont know what to do on my trip​


----------



## Disneylover99

Sjm9911 said:


> Yea tell me about it. Now i dont know what to do on my trip​


I’m confused too.


----------



## Momma_Lanier

Sjm9911 said:


> Yea tell me about it. Now i dont know what to do on my trip​



Me too! We’re there 9/1-9/8 and now I’m wondering if I should reschedule. I’m not wanting to deal with the massive crowds and chaos that first week will bring.


----------



## Raya

Disneylover99 said:


> Just saw that Star Wars land in DW opens August 29th.
> Looks like those early August partys will be the best time to go as people desend on DW.



I saw a rumor there might be a soft open in July. I'm hoping we can preview during the mid-August parties, most of the thrill - none of the crowds. (or maybe some of the crowds?)


----------



## FoxC63

ksromack said:


> Cant wait for this ADR for our May trip!!!



Also note the Evil Queen doesn't partake in autograph signing. 

I have updated: 
[URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/official-2019-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-a-frightfully-festive-celebration.3729471/page-23#post-60341863"]Post #454 - Artist Point Character Dining[/URL]


----------



## chinarider

Momma_Lanier said:


> Me too! We’re there 9/1-9/8 and now I’m wondering if I should reschedule. I’m not wanting to deal with the massive crowds and chaos that first week will bring.



Yep- I'm in same boat but since we have the free dining, booked plane tickets and my daughter has the time off approved- I think we cant change our date ( 9/3- 9/13)- Lure of the low crowds along with MNNSHP and Food and Wine along with Free Dining was hard to pass on ( I wanted to go in May but .....)- I'm personally not into Star Wars so I want to avoid the new "Land" but also dont want it to have a significant impact on my vacation either.


----------



## smallsy

Also going on what is now apparently SWGE opening week. I’m pretty bummed but trying to be positive. And to think my biggest worry was over whether the 9/2 or the 9/6 party would be more crowded


----------



## chinarider

We were planning to do EMH at HS on Sunday 9/8 and then rest for before MK party that night.... now that thought is concerning me.... My only positive thought is I'm there for Toy Story....maybe it could work towards my advantage....However, I'm thinking people might now be more inclined to stay for the long weekend so maybe Sunday party will be more crowded?  Maybe since it's just following the long weekend , it might not be???? Who knows.... I was there in Dec my last visit and really wanted something a little calmer this time...


----------



## bookbabe626

smallsy said:


> Also going on what is now apparently SWGE opening week. I’m pretty bummed but trying to be positive. And to think my biggest worry was over whether the 9/2 or the 9/6 party would be more crowded



Me too.  But since I already have tickets for the 9/2 party, we’re just hoping everyone else will be in the 10 hour lines over at HS...  ;-)


----------



## Twende

Have the times of the parties been announced yet?  Specifically for  DVC members on 9/6?  I know last year they allowed a 2 PM entrance.  I will be doing ADR's on Sunday and just trying to figure out how to schedule a meal.  I am thinking of a 2:30 PM ADR at Liberty Tree but if they do not allow us in until 4 PM then that will not work.  

I really wish they would get park schedules and hours out before the ADR dates!

I like many of you, am completely freaked out about the early opening at Star Wars.  I was hoping for a nice quiet non-crowded time and now it is going to be a hectic mess!


----------



## Hardline

After going to the Halloween party last year I thought maybe we'd try Universal this year instead of buying MNSSHP tickets.  Who am I kidding?  I love Halloween!  I really enjoy figuring out our costumes and dressing up.  Last year we were all pirates and I even made a pirate ship for our stroller.  It was so much fun.  This year, we're going to be Once Upon a Time villians.  Can't wait!!   We're planning on going to the Aug 27th party.


----------



## Best Aunt

People have been asking about early entry for DVC members this year.  Somebody might have a better recollection than me, but it seems to me that there wasn't a big official "Hey DVC people can get in early!" announcement. I think people noticed it on a page along with other DVC benefits.  I remember looking at the page because we were trying to figure out what it meant.  Was it only for DVC owners who met certain requirements (like the rules for people who want to use the Epcot lounge)?  Was it only for people who were booked on a hotel resie with you?  The page didn't say, so there was confusion until people tested it out at the first few parties.


----------



## sherlockmiles

Hardline said:


> After going to the Halloween party last year I thought maybe we'd try Universal this year instead of buying MNSSHP tickets.  Who am I kidding?  I love Halloween!  I really enjoy figuring out our costumes and dressing up.  Last year we were all pirates and I even made a pirate ship for our stroller.  It was so much fun.  This year, we're going to be Once Upon a Time villians.  Can't wait!!   We're planning on going to the Aug 27th party.



Would love to see pictures of your costumes.


----------



## Cluelyss

Best Aunt said:


> People have been asking about early entry for DVC members this year.  Somebody might have a better recollection than me, but it seems to me that there wasn't a big official "Hey DVC people can get in early!" announcement. I think people noticed it on a page along with other DVC benefits.  I remember looking at the page because we were trying to figure out what it meant.  Was it only for DVC owners who met certain requirements (like the rules for people who want to use the Epcot lounge)?  Was it only for people who were booked on a hotel resie with you?  The page didn't say, so there was confusion until people tested it out at the first few parties.


Correct, it was noticed by a member among the benefits, but then circulated via social media quite quickly. However, it was added close to the beginning of party season.....and even then was only initially for MNSSHP, not MVMCP. That was added later. I don’t expect we’ll know the plans for this year until much closer to the start of the parties.  But you can definitely keep an eye on the member benefits page as that will likely be where it pops up first!


----------



## KGmomoftwins

Hello new to the Halloween party. We are going for 3 nights ahead of a cruise. What do you think about the August 23 party? I'm worried now about the announcement of Star Wars. We will be doing HS that morning just to see TSL as we will have 7 year old DDs then heading back to GF to rest around 1pm. I want some extra MK time but am super worried about wall to wall crowds at the party. Should we try the party (we probably won't be back for a long time) or hop over for an afternoon/evening at EPCOT? Could we wing the party and decide that day or day before if we want to go? Thanks!


----------



## dachsie

KGmomoftwins said:


> Hello new to the Halloween party. We are going for 3 nights ahead of a cruise. What do you think about the August 23 party? I'm worried now about the announcement of Star Wars. We will be doing HS that morning just to see TSL as we will have 7 year old DDs then heading back to GF to rest around 1pm. I want some extra MK time but am super worried about wall to wall crowds at the party. Should we try the party (we probably won't be back for a long time) or hop over for an afternoon/evening at EPCOT? Could we wing the party and decide that day or day before if we want to go? Thanks!


You are not going to get wall to wall crowds for the party.  You get those for Spring break, Christmas, etc.  Do the party and have fun!


----------



## lovingeire

Catching up on this thread!  I'm so impressed with all the military and AP discounts.  Too bad we're going on Halloween day! Schedule is what it is with the runs.  I had forgotten I wanted to book the Artist Point meal too so thank you for the reminder!  Now that I'm back from my Feb trip I can try to get our plans in order for this fall.

We are planning on the Hollywood & Vine dinner.  I had sworn off H&V after our Star Wars meal there only because the service was horrible, but I did do the seasonal dine at the last minute for a friend's birthday last year and the experience was so much better so I am planning on enjoying it again with my family.


----------



## Brett Wyman

Hope everyone likes to see LOTS of stormtroopers and jedi in their Magic Kingdom!

I'm curious if there is more pressure to purchase now before they sell out? We plan on going 9-27 but we don't usually book our hard ticket events until much close to the time we go, sometimes even while we are there.


----------



## Hardline

sherlockmiles said:


> Would love to see pictures of your costumes.


Well...  if you insist...


----------



## sherlockmiles

Hardline said:


> Well...  if you insist...
> View attachment 387142



Fantastic!!! Can't wait to see your ensembles for this year.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Hardline

sherlockmiles said:


> Fantastic!!! Can't wait to see your ensembles for this year.  Thank you for sharing.


That's so nice, thanks!  I'm excited to plan this year's costumes for sure.  I can't wait to dress up as the Evil Queen and I think I convinced my husband to cover himself in glitter to become Rumplestilskin. I'm not sure he knows what he's gotten himself into.  Ha ha...


----------



## ksromack

Hardline said:


> Well...  if you insist...
> View attachment 387142


That is great!


----------



## VeronicaMarie

Hardline said:


> That's so nice, thanks!  I'm excited to plan this year's costumes for sure.  I can't wait to dress up as the Evil Queen and I think I convinced my husband to cover himself in glitter to become Rumplestilskin. I'm not sure he knows what he's gotten himself into.  Ha ha...



THIS I have to see! Once Upon a Time is my favourite tv show.


----------



## smallsy

Cluelyss said:


> Correct, it was noticed by a member among the benefits, but then circulated via social media quite quickly. However, it was added close to the beginning of party season.....and even then was only initially for MNSSHP, not MVMCP. That was added later. I don’t expect we’ll know the plans for this year until much closer to the start of the parties.  But you can definitely keep an eye on the member benefits page as that will likely be where it pops up first!


I assume this is just for DVC members and not people who are staying on rented DVC?


----------



## FFMickey

smallsy said:


> I assume this is just for DVC members and not people who are staying on rented DVC?


Yes, you had to show your blue DVC membership card.


----------



## sherlockmiles

Just wanted to point out that the dessert party mentions reserved viewing for fireworks (only)


----------



## Cluelyss

sherlockmiles said:


> Just wanted to point out that the dessert party mentions reserved viewing for fireworks (only)View attachment 387246


Is this a new addition to the site (for this year)??


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> Is this a new addition to the site (for this year)??



It's on the main WDW post, it's still vague at this point.


Link:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...toWDW-MNSSHP#/drawer=drawerFavoriteCharacters


----------



## StacyStrong

Between Sunday 10/20 and Monday 10/21, which would you choose?


----------



## Sjm9911

For what?


----------



## FoxC63

StacyStrong said:


> Between Sunday 10/20 and Monday 10/21, which would you choose?



Monday 10/21



Sjm9911 said:


> For what?


----------



## Sjm9911

Still unsure of what  is? Is it for the desert party or the Mnsshp?


----------



## FoxC63

Sjm9911 said:


> Still unsure of what  is? Is it for the desert party or the Mnsshp?



Seeing how the dessert party information has NOT been released that leaves only one option, MNSSHP tickets.


----------



## anneboleyn

Sjm9911 said:


> Still unsure of what  is? Is it for the desert party or the Mnsshp?



They are asking for opinions on which night they should attend the Halloween party.


----------



## Sjm9911

Too much to keep track of, almost like a job! The more i read, the more stuff i dont know


----------



## Raya

Sjm9911 said:


> Too much to keep track of, almost like a job! The more i read, the more stuff i dont know



I like to think about it as a hobby, not a job.  What can we help with? I'll boil it down:
1. Party tickets*, hotel, & flight, when you decide.
2. Make dining at 180 days.
3. Make FP at 60 days for 3:20 to 4:20, 4:30 to 5:30, 5:30 to 6:30. Do NOT make FP if you have other theme park days where you need FP.
4. At 30 days or after the first party, go to Kenny the Pirates site/come here and map out your party plan for magic shots, meet and greets
5. Day of, arrive slightly before to be let into the park at exactly 4pm.

*- Some parties sell out, some do not. Read the first post for a list of historically sold out dates.

Note: the above does not include creating party costumes because you're either already behind and freaking out, or you're not going to freak out about it.


----------



## Bethislucy

Sjm9911 said:


> Too much to keep track of, almost like a job! The more i read, the more stuff i dont know



Don't make it a job you won't enjoy your trip. It seems like a lot of info but just focus on one part at a time then start making your choices. Maybe go read a trip report someone has done on MNSSHP and that will help give you some ideas. It's such a fun event you don't want to stress out over it.


----------



## Sjm9911

Ok , i have party tickets allready for nov 1st. And a lot of other stuff booked. But this isnt the Disney i remember from 15 years ago. Everything has to be thought out way before you even go. So thats the parties,  dinners, where you will be at the parks at a given time. Lol. Its a lot to try to get through. Ill be alright, it was just in the past you bought tickets and went, no real planning. Get up early , go to the back of the park and work your way to the front. Times have changed!


----------



## sheila14

Planning a Disney vacation is like planning a wedding??  You have to start booking your resort a year in advance.  You need to buy your "party" dress. You need to figure out food and dessert or should I say your cookie table.  The best part you spend hundreds to thousands of dollars for such a short time!!!  Sounds like a wedding!!


----------



## StacyStrong

Welp. Tickets bought for Oct 21


----------



## FoxC63

Sjm9911 said:


> Ok , i have party tickets allready for nov 1st. And a lot of other stuff booked. But this isnt the Disney i remember from 15 years ago. Everything has to be thought out way before you even go. So thats the parties,  dinners, where you will be at the parks at a given time. Lol. Its a lot to try to get through. Ill be alright, it was just in the past you bought tickets and went, no real planning. Get up early , go to the back of the park and work your way to the front. Times have changed!



And they keep changing..  

Characters - some locations, time available
DVC Blue Card Holders were allowed in at 2pm - First time in 2018
Parade / Firework Dessert Parties - These are now add-on paid events in addition to party ticket
Enhanced Attraction Rides - Starting at 7pm and included Tea Cups, Space and Pirates of Caribbean - 2018
Candy Distribution Locations - Now carry the same everywhere.  Plus Disney added treats for those with allergies!
Dining Reservations - There's an actual link for that which has not been released.


----------



## DeluxePrincess

Bought tickets for August.  I do not see them listed in the "my plans" section.  Do these tickets eventually get linked to my account or do you need your confirmation email to get your wristbands?


----------



## Sjm9911

I was told there hard tickets,  so you need the info that was emailed to you. I could be wrong......


----------



## sherlockmiles

DeluxePrincess said:


> Bought tickets for August.  I do not see them listed in the "my plans" section.  Do these tickets eventually get linked to my account or do you need your confirmation email to get your wristbands?



Mine linked automatically.
I would absolutely bring a printout of the email - if that's the delivery you chose - or the hard tickets.
Don't remember if we needed them or not, but I wouldn't take the chance.


----------



## PumpkinKingGB

DeluxePrincess said:


> Bought tickets for August.  I do not see them listed in the "my plans" section.  Do these tickets eventually get linked to my account or do you need your confirmation email to get your wristbands?



I ordered tickets for the August 20th party yesterday and they showed up pretty much immediately in my plans.


----------



## anneboleyn

DeluxePrincess said:


> Bought tickets for August.  I do not see them listed in the "my plans" section.  Do these tickets eventually get linked to my account or do you need your confirmation email to get your wristbands?



I have never had them show up in My Plans but they have always automatically shown up in My Tickets on the MDE app.


----------



## PumpkinKingGB

Woo and indeed hoo, to add to the above I booked our tickets yesterday, seems way to early to be booking tickets, and way to early to be celebrating Halloween, but what the heck, party!!!

We've done MVMCP before but this is the first time the Halloween party coincides with our dates, so very excited to get to see it.
We will prioritize character M&Gs and trick or treating, as we are in town for 3 weeks and have 5 days at MK to do rides etc...

Now just waiting for the details to be released so I can plan.


----------



## PumpkinKingGB

anneboleyn said:


> I have never had them show up in My Plans but they have always automatically shown up in My Tickets on the MDE app.


That's what I meant, sorry, they show up alongside our park tickets in the MDE app, they were there within minutes of me submitting the order though.


----------



## Disneynov2015

Any word yet if DVC members will be able to get in at 2pm?


----------



## bpesch

DeluxePrincess said:


> Bought tickets for August.  I do not see them listed in the "my plans" section.  Do these tickets eventually get linked to my account or do you need your confirmation email to get your wristbands?



Mine never showed up either when I bought them some weeks ago. I ended up getting in touch with customer service and they took care of it for me.


----------



## hswillia07

Hi all! We're doing a split stay in October - 6 days offsite, 4 days onsite. The party we want to attend falls during our offsite stay and we don't visit our first park until 3 days later. 60 day booking for FPs is based on resort stay, right? So, I won't be able to book FPs 60 days from our party date, I'll have to wait until 60 days prior to the first night onsite. Right? I'm not used to staying offsite so I'm all confused! Thanks!

Edited to say - I'm referring to FPs for party night


----------



## FFMickey

hswillia07 said:


> Hi all! We're doing a split stay in October - 6 days offsite, 4 days onsite. The party we want to attend falls during our offsite stay and we don't visit our first park until 3 days later. 60 day booking for FPs is based on resort stay, right? So, I won't be able to book FPs 60 days from our party date, I'll have to wait until 60 days prior to the first night onsite. Right? I'm not used to staying offsite so I'm all confused! Thanks!
> 
> Edited to say - I'm referring to FPs for party night


Yes, 60 days from your on-site check in.


----------



## StacyStrong

hswillia07 said:


> Hi all! We're doing a split stay in October - 6 days offsite, 4 days onsite. The party we want to attend falls during our offsite stay and we don't visit our first park until 3 days later. 60 day booking for FPs is based on resort stay, right? So, I won't be able to book FPs 60 days from our party date, I'll have to wait until 60 days prior to the first night onsite. Right? I'm not used to staying offsite so I'm all confused! Thanks!
> 
> Edited to say - I'm referring to FPs for party night



There are no FP for the party time and if you don't have regular tickets to enter the park, you might run into issues with having too many FP and not enough tickets. Maybe.

Eta- I say maybe because some people are successful while others aren't.


----------



## FoxC63

StacyStrong said:


> *There are no FP for the party time *and if you don't have regular tickets to enter the park, you might run into issues with having too many FP and not enough tickets. Maybe.
> 
> Eta- I say maybe because some people are successful while others aren't.



Between 4pm-6pm YES you can use fp's and book them on your party ticket, provided you do not plan on using any fp's for the day.  After 6pm no fp's are allowed.


----------



## Sjm9911

I have the tickets and the confermation number, maybe i have to contact them to link it together? Or maybe because i got sent e tickets, its not available for me, idk......


----------



## StacyStrong

FoxC63 said:


> Between 4pm-6pm YES you can use fp's and book them on your party ticket, provided you do not plan on using any fp's for the day.  After 6pm no fp's are allowed.


Haven't people had them cancelled?


----------



## FoxC63

StacyStrong said:


> Haven't people had them cancelled?


Nope!

I think what you're confusing is the "*Dreaded Email*".  What has been cancelled is the last day of FP's but many called Disney IT to have them returned.  You can read all about that here:
2018 MNSSHP – Strategy and Itinerary Thread Post #11


----------



## hswillia07

FFMickey said:


> Yes, 60 days from your on-site check in.


Thank you!


----------



## hswillia07

FoxC63 said:


> Between 4pm-6pm YES you can use fp's and book them on your party ticket, provided you do not plan on using any fp's for the day.  After 6pm no fp's are allowed.


Thanks! Yes, we booked FPs between 4:30-6:30pm at MNSSHP last year and it worked out just fine (thankfully!). I was specifically wondering about the earliest I can book and it sounds like 60 days prior to our resort check in day is correct.


----------



## FoxC63

hswillia07 said:


> Thanks! Yes, we booked FPs between 4:30-6:30pm at MNSSHP last year and it worked out just fine (thankfully!). I was specifically wondering about the earliest I can book and it sounds like 60 days prior to our resort check in day is correct.



Please note, this was changed *6:30 to 6pm
3:30-4:30
4:30-5:30
5:30-6pm*


----------



## hswillia07

FoxC63 said:


> Please note, this was changed *6:30 to 6pm
> 3:30-4:30
> 4:30-5:30
> 5:30-6pm*


Good catch - thank you!


----------



## ksromack

anneboleyn said:


> I have never had them show up in My Plans but they have always automatically shown up in My Tickets on the MDE app.


Same here.  They don't show up in My Plans but they are there under My Tickets!


----------



## FoxC63

Hardline said:


> This year, we're going to be Once Upon a Time villians.  Can't wait!!   We're planning on going to the Aug 27th party.



There you are!  Found a few pictures I thought you might like.  Taken a few years ago at HS.  Enjoy!


He's coming for you....


----------



## StacyStrong

QUESTION

I have an AP.  So does one of my friends.  She purchased our two MNSSHP tickets at a discount and linked them to our profiles.

A third friend may join us. Can I use my AP discount on her and buy the tickets? If I do so online, will it automatically link to me or can I link it to her instead?


----------



## Cluelyss

StacyStrong said:


> QUESTION
> 
> I have an AP.  So does one of my friends.  She purchased our two MNSSHP tickets at a discount and linked them to our profiles.
> 
> A third friend may join us. Can I use my AP discount on her and buy the tickets? If I do so online, will it automatically link to me or can I link it to her instead?


If she’s in your F&F list, you should be able to assign it directly to her when purchasing online. Alternatively, if you order the ticket over the phone, it will not be linked to anyone and you can assign at will.


----------



## FFMickey

StacyStrong said:


> QUESTION
> 
> I have an AP.  So does one of my friends.  She purchased our two MNSSHP tickets at a discount and linked them to our profiles.
> 
> A third friend may join us. Can I use my AP discount on her and buy the tickets? If I do so online, will it automatically link to me or can I link it to her instead?


You can link to her when you purchase the tickets.


----------



## Hardline

FoxC63 said:


> There you are!  Found a few pictures I thought you might like.  Taken a few years ago at HS.  Enjoy!
> View attachment 388042
> 
> He's coming for you....


That's great!  He's got Rumple down pat!


----------



## Brett Wyman

Just purchased tickets for 4 adults and 2 children for 9-24 (ouch!). I didn't need that new flat screen tv anyway!


----------



## LadyRayado

We haven't picked a party date yet - either October 6th or 8th - but I'm already trying to think of costumes and I need help! We're a party of 5 this year - 2 adult females, 1 adult male, and 2 male kids. In the past we've done Hocus Pocus, Seven Dwarfs, Evil Stepsisters and Prince Charming, Captain Jack and Elizabeth Swan, and Prince Philip, dragon Maleficent, and the three fairies.


----------



## cavepig

When do the dates if any start selling out? Specifically Halloween week, should I buy now for Oct. 29 or can I wait till say July to purchase?  I saw on the first page just a few sold out and not till later, just making sure I read that right I guess.


----------



## FoxC63

Hardline said:


> That's great!  He's got Rumple down pat!



He's such a funny kid!

I really hope you post photos of your finished costumes.  It all sounds so exciting!!!


----------



## FoxC63

cavepig said:


> When do the dates if any start selling out? Specifically Halloween week, should I buy now for Oct. 29 or can I wait till say July to purchase?  I saw on the first page just a few sold out and not till later, just making sure I read that right I guess.



2018, 2017 dates are posted in the main page.  You have time.  July will be just fine.


----------



## SPAM

I know we don’t know details about this year’s parties but based on past years if there is another limited to party popcorn bucket this year what time do they start selling them? I thought I read not until 7pm but wanted to check and see what other’s experiences were. I am not interested in character meets so I thought I would make that the beginning of party priority and line up ahead of time.


----------



## FoxC63

SPAM said:


> I know we don’t know details about this year’s parties but based on past years if there is another limited to party popcorn bucket this year what time do they start selling them? I thought I read not until 7pm but wanted to check and see what other’s experiences were. I am not interested in character meets so I thought I would make that the beginning of party priority and line up ahead of time.



There have been TWO buckets in the past, one was sold at other parks and anytime at MK and the Exclusive was sold at 7pm.  However later on in MK some places were selling the exclusive bucket as early as 5:30pm.  This was reported and confirmed by many.


----------



## SPAM

FoxC63 said:


> There have been TWO buckets in the past, one was sold at other parks and anytime at MK and the Exclusive was sold at 7pm.  However later on in MK some places were selling the exclusive bucket as early as 5:30pm.  This was reported and confirmed by many.


Oh ok, I am going to the 2nd party so I guess I will wait and see what happens at the 1st party or otherwise keep my eye out before 7pm walking around.


----------



## FoxC63

SPAM said:


> Oh ok, I am going to the 2nd party so I guess I will wait and see what happens at the 1st party or otherwise keep my eye out before 7pm walking around.



Perfect plan.  I believe the Exclusive buckets sold at 5:30pm were near the castle.


----------



## Sjm9911

What are the popcorn buckets? And please dont link to another 178 pages of last years party! Ty!


----------



## StacyStrong

Sjm9911 said:


> What are the popcorn buckets? And please dont link to another 178 pages of last years party! Ty!


buckets for popcorn


----------



## anneboleyn

Sjm9911 said:


> What are the popcorn buckets? And please dont link to another 178 pages of last years party! Ty!



They are pretty self-explanatory...they are buckets that hold popcorn. Some are only sold at parties, some are available all the time.

I also don’t see anything wrong with being referred to last year’s thread...the very first page of that thread is a plethora of helpful information and @monique5 does an amazing job of listing everything the parties have to offer, including merchandise info. She will also have the very first page of this thread updated as soon as more details are known.


----------



## ksromack

SPAM said:


> I know we don’t know details about this year’s parties but based on past years if there is another limited to party popcorn bucket this year what time do they start selling them? I thought I read not until 7pm but wanted to check and see what other’s experiences were. I am not interested in character meets so I thought I would make that the beginning of party priority and line up ahead of time.





FoxC63 said:


> There have been TWO buckets in the past, one was sold at other parks and anytime at MK and the Exclusive was sold at 7pm.  However later on in MK some places were selling the exclusive bucket as early as 5:30pm.  This was reported and confirmed by many.


I can most definitely confirm.....we purchased Oogie Boogie at around 5:30pm!


----------



## ksromack

FoxC63 said:


> Perfect plan.  I believe the Exclusive buckets sold at 5:30pm were near the castle.


Yep!  If you are looking at the castle, the popcorn stand on the right side


----------



## Sjm9911

Ok, so its a popcorn bucket? So.....i dont get why everyone is worked up over it? Does it it least have popcorn in it? Flavored? Plain? None? 

Nothing wrong with the old thread, but when asking a question , being referred to 180 or so pages of stuff is overwhelming,  when it can be answered or narrowed down. Unfortunately there are millions of pages here, ive been going through thousands of them. And i visited the older version and tried to find the referenced link to no avail.


----------



## anneboleyn

Sjm9911 said:


> Ok, so its a popcorn bucket? So.....i dont get why everyone is worked up over it? Does it it least have popcorn in it? Flavored? Plain? None?
> 
> Nothing wrong with the old thread, but when asking a question , being referred to 180 or so pages of stuff is overwhelming,  when it can be answered or narrowed down. Unfortunately there are millions of pages here, ive been going through thousands of them. And i visited the older version and tried to find the referenced link to no avail.



The information is narrowed down...it is literally on the first page of the thread that you are being referred to.


----------



## bookbabe626

Sjm9911 said:


> Ok, so its a popcorn bucket? So.....i dont get why everyone is worked up over it? Does it it least have popcorn in it? Flavored? Plain? None?



Yes, the buckets contain popcorn, but many people ask for them without.

The buckets are different styles/shapes all the time, with special limited release ones at events like MNSSHP and MVMCP.  In the past there have been different styles of Mickey, Olaf, Oogie Boogie, tons of other characters.  There’s a cool Steamboat Willie one supposedly coming soon.  The shaped ones are really cute.  I love the Stitch one.  But some are just regular bucket-shaped ones with a themed picture on the sides.

Collectors buy/sell them on eBay.  It’s a big thing, especially since the limited release ones sell out fast.  There’s even a Facebook group for them.  If you google “WDW popcorn buckets” you’ll see lots of examples.


----------



## Sjm9911

Thank you, so more of a cool popcorn bucket. Why didnt someone just say that

Ive read the first like 60 pages, lol. What i asked wasnt there! It was suppost to be post 11 or something, my phone dosent list post numbers , so i figured page 11? Then keep reading. Was hoping to get to post 111, but got discouraged.


----------



## FoxC63

Sjm9911 said:


> Ok, so its a popcorn bucket? So.....i dont get why everyone is worked up over it? Does it it least have popcorn in it? Flavored? Plain? None?
> 
> Nothing wrong with the old thread, but when asking a question , being referred to 180 or so pages of stuff is overwhelming,  when it can be answered or narrowed down. Unfortunately there are millions of pages here, ive been going through thousands of them. And i visited the older version and tried to find the referenced link to no avail.



I can see you're somewhat new here, so with that in mind.  Last years thread as @anneboleyn stated is a "plethora of helpful information".  There is no need to scour 180+ pages to figure things out seeing how all the information you would need is listed on the first few pages.  This is a must read prior to asking questions.

No information has been released for the 2019 merchandise including the popcorn buckets and pail. To see what they looked like last year, how much they sold for and any additional information please go here:
Post #5 - 2018


----------



## Sjm9911

Yes i am kinda new here, lol. I was just asking for information.  I was just asking a question, o obliviously knew it was a popcorn bucket , but not that it was a keepsake, limited addition, or a collectable.  Sorry. Ill keep to the beginer threads, if you can point me to those please. 

And the page thing was in reference to another question i asked days ago, it wasnt on the first few pages that i saw in the tread but later.  And i couldent find it.


----------



## FoxC63

Sjm9911 said:


> Yes i am kinda new here, lol. I was just asking for information.  I was just asking a question, o obliviously knew it was a popcorn bucket , but not that it was a keepsake, limited addition, or a collectable.  Sorry. Ill keep to the beginer threads, if you can point me to those please.
> 
> And the page thing was in reference to another question i asked days ago, it wasnt on the first few pages that i saw in the tread but later.  And i couldent find it.



There is no beginner party thread but there are two MNSSHP threads for 2018.  This year there will only be one and you're already on it.  

The Itinerary thread is broken down more to help people find what they're looking for on an individual basis.  I agree anyone new to these events can be overwhelmed.  Reading through the first few threads will help immensely, soon enough you'll be a pro!


----------



## dachsie

Sjm9911 said:


> Yes i am kinda new here, lol. I was just asking for information.  I was just asking a question, o obliviously knew it was a popcorn bucket , but not that it was a keepsake, limited addition, or a collectable.  Sorry. Ill keep to the beginer threads, if you can point me to those please.
> 
> And the page thing was in reference to another question i asked days ago, it wasnt on the first few pages that i saw in the tread but later.  And i couldent find it.


you are fine.  Ask whatever you need to.  People are here who will help answer as best as they can.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

@Sjm9911 - You are welcome to ask any question you want here, whether it's covered on Page 1 or has been asked and answered 1,000 times.  Mega-threads like this (and prior year's MNSSHP threads) often have incredibly helpful information on Page 1 that can answer many questions, but if you want to ask about popcorn buckets, go right ahead.  Welcome.


----------



## Sjm9911

So , i was probably reading the wrong thread. someone said it was post 11 (diffrent question) . Lol. Probably why i couldent find it.

 And i had no idea popcorn buckets were a thing. So when i got an answer of its a popcorn bucket, you can see how it wasnt that exciting. I get it now, didnt before. Thats why i asked. Im done with the buckets.....thanks. 
You dont know what you dont know.....


----------



## FoxC63

Sjm9911 said:


> So , i was probably reading the wrong thread. someone said it was post 11 (diffrent question) . Lol. Probably why i couldent find it.
> 
> And i had no idea popcorn buckets were a thing. So when i got an answer of its a popcorn bucket, you can see how it wasnt that exciting. I get it now, didnt before. Thats why i asked. Im done with the buckets.....thanks.
> You dont know what you dont know.....



A link to Post 11 was regarding Fast Pass cancellations.


----------



## Sjm9911

Yes that was it, but my browser dosen't show post numbers. Is that normal? How do i find post no. 1112?


----------



## FoxC63

Sjm9911 said:


> Yes that was it, but my browser dosen't show post numbers. Is that normal? How do i find post no. 1112?



*my browser dosen't show post numbers. Is that normal?* - Hmmm, not sure what the issue might be.  

The post #'s are a direct link so you would need to "click" on it to move there.  Simply tap it with your mouse or finger.  Are you on a phone or PC?


----------



## Sjm9911

Andriod galaxy phone.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Sjm9911 said:


> Yes that was it, but my browser dosen't show post numbers. Is that normal? How do i find post no. 1112?



If on your phone, it won’t.  I can’t speak for other phones, but on iPhone/Safari, if you turn the screen sideways you’ll see post numbers in the bottom right.


----------



## Sjm9911

Ill try it , or mess with the settings, probably on my end.


----------



## Sjm9911

Thanks all , got it now. I had to scroll in and out then it worked. probubly some setting so you dont click on links. Idk, not technology savy.


----------



## FoxC63

GADisneyDad14 said:


> @Sjm9911 - You are welcome to ask any question you want here, whether it's covered on Page 1 or has been asked and answered 1,000 times.  Mega-threads like this (and prior year's MNSSHP threads) often have incredibly helpful information on Page 1 that can answer many questions, but if you want to ask about popcorn buckets, go right ahead.  Welcome.



Thanks Dad!


----------



## Best Aunt

For the person who asked about popcorn buckets: this link has pictures of last year's (2018) MNSSHP merch, if you want to see what a popcorn bucket looked like:
https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...nd-other-disney-halloween-novelties-revealed/


----------



## AlohaNow

We're official! I just booked our flights and bought our party tickets!   October 11 - MNSSHP here we come!


----------



## MelOhioDis

I'm so excited! I didn't even think that we'd be going to Disney again this year. Not only are we going, but we're going during the Halloween Party! WAHOOO!!! My daughter and I had so much fun when we went last year. I can say that this thread 100% helped with that! I would have been completely overwhelmed and not been able to see anything I wanted to without the help of everyone here   

I was able to report back a bit when I was there last year, hoping to do so again this year! 

Going September 13! 

Now to figure out our costumes!! 
@FoxC63 is there an itinerary thread yet?


----------



## FoxC63

MelOhioDis said:


> I'm so excited! I didn't even think that we'd be going to Disney again this year. Not only are we going, but we're going during the Halloween Party! WAHOOO!!! My daughter and I had so much fun when we went last year. I can say that this thread 100% helped with that! I would have been completely overwhelmed and not been able to see anything I wanted to without the help of everyone here
> 
> I was able to report back a bit when I was there last year, hoping to do so again this year!
> 
> Going September 13!
> 
> Now to figure out our costumes!!
> @FoxC63 is there an itinerary thread yet?



Woo hoo!  Another party under your belt!  Unfortunately I will not be hosting the MNSSHP Itinerary thread so that is open to anyone willing and interested.


----------



## Astylla

MelOhioDis said:


> I'm so excited! I didn't even think that we'd be going to Disney again this year. Not only are we going, but we're going during the Halloween Party! WAHOOO!!! My daughter and I had so much fun when we went last year. I can say that this thread 100% helped with that! I would have been completely overwhelmed and not been able to see anything I wanted to without the help of everyone here
> 
> I was able to report back a bit when I was there last year, hoping to do so again this year!
> 
> Going September 13!
> 
> Now to figure out our costumes!!
> @FoxC63 is there an itinerary thread yet?



Yay finally someone else attending September 13th party! I'm so excited


----------



## Jaimet

We are planning on the 8/20 party, but for some reason I’m reluctant to pull the trigger on tickets.... it’s our first time going to a party.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Jaimet said:


> We are planning on the 8/20 party, but for some reason I’m reluctant to pull the trigger on tickets.... it’s our first time going to a party.



Not sure if you were just posting thoughts out loud or posting looking for reasons to book (both are valid!), but curious, what’s holding you back?


----------



## Jaimet

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Not sure if you were just posting thoughts out loud or posting looking for reasons to book (both are valid!), but curious, what’s holding you back?


Maybe both?? I think the biggest reason is that it is so far away and also part of me wonders is it worth it.


----------



## Hardline

FoxC63 said:


> He's such a funny kid!
> 
> I really hope you post photos of your finished costumes.  It all sounds so exciting!!!


I will!  I think this might be our most epic Halloween yet.  My dragon obsessed daughter can't wait to be Maleficent and I've been explaining to my 3-year-old that we're going to make his hair blue for the day so he can be Hades.  He's not so sure of that.  I've promised good props (I'm already working on magic beans) which makes it all more palatable for them, especially my 7-year-old who is intrigued by the idea of holding Pandora's box and not so much being an evil Peter Pan.   Now I've just got to figure out what to do with the stroller.  So far I've only come up with maybe turning it into Regina's carriage... hmmm.


----------



## Mollymovacca

Heeeeeeyyyyy friends!!! After a pretty long break from the boards.... immmmm bbaaaccckkkk!!!! Lol
After the GE opening hoopla we have decided to keep our trip as planned (August 31-September 8) and planning on attending yet another MNSSHP!   Whew we really considered moving or canceling bc hubby is not a huge Disney fan (gasp ) and doesn’t like the crazy crowds. Not going to lie im still a bit nervous about it all and that he will be super grouchy and will never want to go back... but I’ve booked his favorite meals so hoping that will help! 

So... I’ll have two possible dates to attend (choosing one first, but may add the other later) 9/2 (LD) and 9/6... we did that 9/6 party last year and it was FABULOUS!! But the 9/2 works better for us... who here went to the Labor Day party last year? Thoughts on attending a party on a holiday?

So glad to be back on here and see lots of familiar names again! 
Also... just want to be correct this is the only party thread this year? No itenerary or roll call threads?!


----------



## sheila14

MelOhioDis said:


> I'm so excited! I didn't even think that we'd be going to Disney again this year. Not only are we going, but we're going during the Halloween Party! WAHOOO!!! My daughter and I had so much fun when we went last year. I can say that this thread 100% helped with that! I would have been completely overwhelmed and not been able to see anything I wanted to without the help of everyone here
> 
> I was able to report back a bit when I was there last year, hoping to do so again this year!
> 
> Going September 13!
> 
> Now to figure out our costumes!!
> @FoxC63 is there an itinerary thread yet?


I fly in on the 14 and I am not far from you. I believe there re a few of us on the boards that live in or around the same area!!!


----------



## Micharlotte

Mollymovacca said:


> Heeeeeeyyyyy friends!!! After a pretty long break from the boards.... immmmm bbaaaccckkkk!!!! Lol
> After the GE opening hoopla we have decided to keep our trip as planned (August 31-September 8) and planning on attending yet another MNSSHP!   Whew we really considered moving or canceling bc hubby is not a huge Disney fan (gasp ) and doesn’t like the crazy crowds. Not going to lie im still a bit nervous about it all and that he will be super grouchy and will never want to go back... but I’ve booked his favorite meals so hoping that will help!
> 
> So... I’ll have two possible dates to attend (choosing one first, but may add the other later) 9/2 (LD) and 9/6... we did that 9/6 party last year and it was FABULOUS!! But the 9/2 works better for us... who here went to the Labor Day party last year? Thoughts on attending a party on a holiday?
> 
> So glad to be back on here and see lots of familiar names again!
> Also... just want to be correct this is the only party thread this year? No itenerary or roll call threads?!


Hi! We’re sticking with our trip August 29-Sep 11. I at the labour day party last year and wish we could do it again this year. The party on the 30th works so much better for our plans. The party on labour day was awesome! Have fun!


----------



## Mollymovacca

Micharlotte said:


> Hi! We’re sticking with our trip August 29-Sep 11. I at the labour day party last year and wish we could do it again this year. The party on the 30th works so much better for our plans. The party on labour day was awesome! Have fun!


Oh good to hear! So you did experience higher crowds at the party because of the holiday?!


----------



## AlohaNow

Jaimet said:


> We are planning on the 8/20 party, but for some reason I’m reluctant to pull the trigger on tickets.... it’s our first time going to a party.



I get you! After deciding last month that were including the party in our FL/cruise plans, I bought the tickets yesterday once SW opened their schedule for October flights and I knew we could get there in time. For me it was weird because it is so far in advance and it is now the *only* portion of our trip that is non-refundable. I could cancel our on-site hotel, SW flights, rental car, and even our cruise right now! But party tickets are not refundable. The older I get, the weirder I get about these things. And even though I used a gift card to pay for them, I realize that I am taking ticket money from a future Disney trip. But I will say that whether it will be worth it or not was not a consideration for us. I have heard so many good things over the years. And we've seen the Halloween fireworks show (at DLR) from before it became a part of the ticketed only party. We cannot wait to attend!

ETA: We will be adding on trip insurance, as we always do for a cruise vacation!


----------



## Crystal_Marie

sheila14 said:


> Planning a Disney vacation is like planning a wedding??  You have to start booking your resort a year in advance.  You need to buy your "party" dress. You need to figure out food and dessert or should I say your cookie table.  The best part you spend hundreds to thousands of dollars for such a short time!!!  Sounds like a wedding!!


I always tell people I planned harder for my first Disney trip than I did my own wedding


----------



## FoxC63

Hardline said:


> I will!  I think this might be our most epic Halloween yet.  My dragon obsessed daughter can't wait to be Maleficent and I've been explaining to my 3-year-old that we're going to make his hair blue for the day so he can be Hades.  He's not so sure of that.  I've promised good props (I'm already working on magic beans) which makes it all more palatable for them, especially my 7-year-old who is intrigued by the idea of holding Pandora's box and not so much being an evil Peter Pan.   Now I've just got to figure out what to do with the stroller.  So far I've only come up with maybe turning it into Regina's carriage... hmmm.



Oh so exciting and creative!  Cannot wait to see it all!


----------



## FoxC63

Mollymovacca said:


> Heeeeeeyyyyy friends!!! After a pretty long break from the boards.... immmmm bbaaaccckkkk!!!! Lol
> After the GE opening hoopla we have decided to keep our trip as planned (August 31-September 8) and planning on attending yet another MNSSHP!   Whew we really considered moving or canceling bc hubby is not a huge Disney fan (gasp ) and doesn’t like the crazy crowds. Not going to lie im still a bit nervous about it all and that he will be super grouchy and will never want to go back... but I’ve booked his favorite meals so hoping that will help!
> 
> So... I’ll have two possible dates to attend (choosing one first, but may add the other later) 9/2 (LD) and 9/6... we did that 9/6 party last year and it was FABULOUS!! But the 9/2 works better for us... who here went to the Labor Day party last year? Thoughts on attending a party on a holiday?
> 
> So glad to be back on here and see lots of familiar names again!
> *Also... just want to be correct this is the only party thread this year? No itenerary or roll call threads?!*



 back!  
"_*Also... just want to be correct this is the only party thread this year? No itenerary or roll call threads?*_" - Currently there is no Itinerary thread, I cannot confirm the others.


----------



## bitty246

Hi all! New to the MNSSHP and trying to decide between 2 dates. Maybe some of you pros can steer me in the right direction. We are booked for 09/19-09/27. We could do the Friday 09/20 party. MK has EMH that day. I'm not a super early riser, we don't rope drop, so that's not a deciding factor. With the early park closing will that negate the crowds for EMH we would typically see?  The other day we are considering is Sunday 09/22. It's a tiny bit cheaper, and we are definitely more night owls so this could work out pretty good for us, but we have (tentatively) HS scheduled for Monday. How important will it be to arrive early to HS due to SWGE that Monday? I think if we can ride TOT , SDD (if we can get FP) and TSMM we would be happy. I would like to see Fantasmic too. Still quite a ways out for FP selections, but we do have 3 anytime FP in our arsenal from a DVC tour. I don't know all the rules for those yet, as I am just getting in depth with my planning and I feel a little overstimulated! If we can use those in HS I think we can have a pretty successful day.


----------



## Micharlotte

Mollymovacca said:


> Oh good to hear! So you did experience higher crowds at the party because of the holiday?!


The party seemed to be much quieter than the previous parties based on reports here. I was anticipating huge crowds and it wasn't bad at all.  We watched the first parade and fireworks and then it really emptied out!


----------



## FoxC63

@Mollymovacca I found this for *resorts*:  [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/official-october-2019-thead-boo-to-you.3721807/"]*** Official OCTOBER 2019 Thread - Boo To You! ***[/URL]

It does include: [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/official-october-2019-thead-boo-to-you.3721807/#post-59992664"]October 2019 Roll Call![/URL]


----------



## FoxC63

@monique5   Thread looks awesome!  Glad you added specific locations & times for character's, this is much needed for actual planning.  You might want to include "remaining characters meet at 7pm".  Also Jack Skellington & Sally are currently listed at two locations.
_*
2019 Characters (2018 Characters Below/Will be Updated When 2019 Info Released)*_

*Main Street, U.S.A.*
Mickey Mouse at Town Square Theater
*Jack Skellington and Sally NOW at Town Square Theater (Meeting ~4:30pm)*

*Adventureland*
Aladdin with Abu, Princess Jasmine, Jafar, Genie
Tarzan, Jane and Terk
Captain Jack Sparrow (Near Pirates of the Caribbean)
Moana _(Walt Disney's Enchanted Tiki Room @ 5:45pm)_

*Liberty Square*
*Jack Skellington and Sally (Liberty Square Gazebo @5pm)*
The Gravediggers (Near Liberty Square Riverboat)


----------



## lvcourtneyy

FoxC63 said:


> @monique5   Thread looks awesome!  Glad you added specific locations & times for character's, this is much needed for actual planning.  You might want to include "remaining characters meet at 7pm".  Also Jack Skellington & Sally are currently listed at two locations.
> _*
> 2019 Characters (2018 Characters Below/Will be Updated When 2019 Info Released)*_
> 
> *Main Street, U.S.A.*
> Mickey Mouse at Town Square Theater
> *Jack Skellington and Sally NOW at Town Square Theater (Meeting ~4:30pm)*
> 
> *Adventureland*
> Aladdin with Abu, Princess Jasmine, Jafar, Genie
> Tarzan, Jane and Terk
> Captain Jack Sparrow (Near Pirates of the Caribbean)
> Moana _(Walt Disney's Enchanted Tiki Room @ 5:45pm)_
> 
> *Liberty Square*
> *Jack Skellington and Sally (Liberty Square Gazebo @5pm)*
> The Gravediggers (Near Liberty Square Riverboat)



Just wanted to add that the Gravediggers moved to the Gazebo last year when Jack and Sally moved to TST


----------



## GillianP1301

We thought about it jast year and I chickened our, but this year my son and I are dressing up as Squishy and Squishy's mom from Monster's University. I've already bought the floral nightgown/duster and the multi coloured hair rollers and the OK shirt and hat for my son. Just need to figure out a way to add extra eyes to our faces.


----------



## HollyMD

GillianP1301 said:


> We thought about it jast year and I chickened our, but this year my son and I are dressing up as Squishy and Squishy's mom from Monster's University. I've already bought the floral nightgown/duster and the multi coloured hair rollers and the OK shirt and hat for my son. Just need to figure out a way to add extra eyes to our faces.


This will be awesome! Make sure to show us pictures!


----------



## studiojmm

Hi, I've got a discount/ticket price question. We just purchased our party tickets through MDE. Because we have annual passes on our accounts, we were given that pricing automatically. However, we are not planning to activate our annual pass until the week after the party date.  Is this going to cause us a problem? The email confirmation mentions showing the annual pass and ID due to pricing discounts. We were sent a bar-code ticket with no mention of ID or pricing. Thanks.


----------



## ksromack

studiojmm said:


> Hi, I've got a discount/ticket price question. We just purchased our party tickets through MDE. Because we have annual passes on our accounts, we were given that pricing automatically. However, we are not planning to activate our annual pass until the week after the party date.  Is this going to cause us a problem? The email confirmation mentions showing the annual pass and ID due to pricing discounts. We were sent a bar-code ticket with no mention of ID or pricing. Thanks.


I would just show your AP via your MDE and if that wasn't good enough you will either have to activate it or pay the difference in the regular party price and the AP party price.


----------



## georgina

sheila14 said:


> Planning a Disney vacation is like planning a wedding??  You have to start booking your resort a year in advance.  You need to buy your "party" dress. You need to figure out food and dessert or should I say your cookie table.  The best part you spend hundreds to thousands of dollars for such a short time!!!  Sounds like a wedding!!



Are you from the Pittsburgh area? That's the only place I have heard of a cookie table at a wedding!


----------



## sheila14

No, I am from the Youngstown area. We are Slovak/Polish and we have cookie tables at our family weddings. At Christmas time, I will usually bake about a dozen different types of cookies for each family member. Our most favorite is cheesecake bites, clothespin, and pizzells.


----------



## evlaina

georgina said:


> Are you from the Pittsburgh area? That's the only place I have heard of a cookie table at a wedding!


I’m from western PA, and you’re right, cookie tables are definitely a thing mostly surrounding this area! So is a “bridal dance.” It’s fun to see people’s impressions when they attend a wedding around here and they’re not locals.


----------



## ksromack

sheila14 said:


> No, I am from the Youngstown area. We are Slovak/Polish and we have cookie tables at our family weddings. At Christmas time, I will usually bake about a dozen different types of cookies for each family member. Our most favorite is cheesecake bites, clothespin, and pizzells.


My hubby is from Warren.  His mom just sent home a coffee tin full of pizzelles a week ago and he ate the last one today!


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Not sure if I can post the link here but I just read a rumor on another site that Hallowishes will be replaced and ride overlays are coming to BTMRR, Laugh Floor and Peoplemover


----------



## yoda22

lvcourtneyy said:


> Not sure if I can post the link here but I just read a rumor on another site that Hallowishes will be replaced and ride overlays are coming to BTMRR, Laugh Floor and Peoplemover


I read something similar on the Christmas Party thread - a new fireworks show this year!


----------



## yoda22

Not sure if this link is allowed and/or a reliable source, moderators please remove if not allowed: https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/breaking-...in-2019-along-with-3-different-ride-overlays/


----------



## sherlockmiles

lvcourtneyy said:


> Not sure if I can post the link here but I just read a rumor on another site that Hallowishes will be replaced and ride overlays are coming to BTMRR, Laugh Floor and Peoplemover



Oh no - I thought that was the best fireworks presentation I'd ever seen.


----------



## lvcourtneyy

sherlockmiles said:


> Oh no - I thought that was the best fireworks presentation I'd ever seen.



I agree! But I also said I would never like Happily Ever After because I was so upset they took Wishes away and now I love it so I'm keeping an open mind!


----------



## Raya

Ignore this space...


----------



## 1lilspark

I almost want to go cause a peoplemover overlay sounds intriguing


----------



## lvcourtneyy

1lilspark said:


> I almost want to go cause a peoplemover overlay sounds intriguing



I agree but I hope these will be better than the overlays they did last year !


----------



## SgtTibbs

I'll be arriving at WDW on November 1st, the last day Mickey's party is offered.   Historically how busy is the party after Halloween?


----------



## yoda22

lvcourtneyy said:


> I agree but I hope these will be better than the overlays they did last year !


Me too! We didn't find the overlays for PoC and SM too exciting, but Mad Tea Party was pretty cool. Really hope they up their game for BTMR and People Mover. Although I love Hallowishes (the 180 degree fireworks are amazing), I'm really looking forward to seeing a new show, especially if they incorporate projections on point with HEA.


----------



## FoxC63

yoda22 said:


> Me too! We didn't find the overlays for PoC and SM too exciting, but Mad Tea Party was pretty cool. Really hope they up their game for BTMR and People Mover. Although I love Hallowishes (the 180 degree fireworks are amazing), I'm really looking forward to seeing a new show, especially if they incorporate projections on point with HEA.



I wonder how these changes will impact dessert parties especially on sold out night.


----------



## yoda22

FoxC63 said:


> I wonder how these changes will impact dessert parties especially on sold out night.


Egads! Might be a smart strategy to ensure a great view...thought everyone attending a party.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Boom, if true the Hallowishes replacement / update has me all 

I’ve always kind of felt that in the HEA-era Hallowishes lost a bit of the “wow factor” it used to have when compared to Wishes.  

Will be interesting to watch how this goes down.


----------



## sheila14

ksromack said:


> My hubby is from Warren.  His mom just sent home a coffee tin full of pizzelles a week ago and he ate the last one today!


Not far from Warren.  Nothing has changed here except for the GM plant closed which is close to me also.


----------



## sheila14

I am glad I will not be one of the first attending an early party this year.  I did not enjoy that last year because after continuing to watch this thread after my August party, I felt as if I missed out on so much and I just was not prepared for as I have been in the past.


----------



## lvcourtneyy

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Boom, if true the Hallowishes replacement / update has me all
> 
> I’ve always kind of felt that in the HEA-era Hallowishes lost a bit of the “wow factor” it used to have when compared to Wishes.
> 
> Will be interesting to watch how this goes down.



Agreed. I hope the 180 degree fireworks stay though!


----------



## FoxC63

SgtTibbs said:


> I'll be arriving at WDW on November 1st, the last day Mickey's party is offered.   Historically how busy is the party after Halloween?



Glad to see you back!  Interesting Q.  Nov 1, 2017 did not sell out.  Not sure how busy it was.

Edit to add, see this review:  [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/official-2017-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-boo-to-you.3580223/page-444#post-58416027"]Nov 1, 2017 - Post #8877[/URL]


----------



## SgtTibbs

FoxC63 said:


> Glad to see you back!  Interesting Q.  Nov 1, 2017 did not sell out.  Not sure how busy it was.
> 
> Edit to add, see this review:  Nov 1, 2017 - Post #8877


Happy to be back!  I had a great time last year and it never even entered my mind I'd be able to attend in November.


----------



## MelOhioDis

sheila14 said:


> I fly in on the 14 and I am not far from you. I believe there re a few of us on the boards that live in or around the same area!!!




I think there are too!! I remember from last year there were a bunch of us


----------



## MelOhioDis

yoda22 said:


> Me too! We didn't find the overlays for PoC and SM too exciting, but Mad Tea Party was pretty cool. Really hope they up their game for BTMR and People Mover. Although I love Hallowishes (the 180 degree fireworks are amazing), I'm really looking forward to seeing a new show, especially if they incorporate projections on point with HEA.



My daughter LOVES Space Mountain, but absolutely hated riding it in the dark. She said she'd never do that again. We enjoyed the Mad Tea Party one. Excited to see what they do this year. 

I do have to say that one of my favorite memories of the Halloween Party was riding BTMR when the fireworks were going off. It was really cool to have them going off as you came over the hills. They seemed like they were right next to you!


----------



## StacyStrong

This is my first party. I'm excited for a "new" fireworks show, but having never seen Hallowishes, I won't know what I'm missing.


----------



## Disneylover99

lvcourtneyy said:


> Not sure if I can post the link here but I just read a rumor on another site that Hallowishes will be replaced and ride overlays are coming to BTMRR, Laugh Floor and Peoplemover


Wait. The Laugh Floor will get an overlay? I didn’t think it was open during the party. Isn’t it typically a trick or treat station?


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Disneylover99 said:


> Wait. The Laugh Floor will get an overlay? I didn’t think it was open during the party. Isn’t it typically a trick or treat station?



Yes it is usually a treat station. I'm not sure where the other site gets their info from so I'm waiting for a Disney announcement! We love the Laugh Floor so I'm intrigued to see what they would do.


----------



## Disneylover99

lvcourtneyy said:


> Yes it is usually a treat station. I'm not sure where the other site gets their info from so I'm waiting for a Disney announcement! We love the Laugh Floor so I'm intrigued to see what they would do.


Sounds like it could be really fun!


----------



## RJstanis

MelOhioDis said:


> My daughter LOVES Space Mountain, but absolutely hated riding it in the dark. She said she'd never do that again. We enjoyed the Mad Tea Party one. Excited to see what they do this year.
> 
> I do have to say that one of my favorite memories of the Halloween Party was riding BTMR when the fireworks were going off. It was really cool to have them going off as you came over the hills. They seemed like they were right next to you!



My kids and I were the opposite and loved Space Mountain overlay lol. We wish it was that way permanently


----------



## dachsie

So how will the 1/2 Marathon affect the end of the MNSSHPs?

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...rs-of-disney-wine-dine-half-marathon-weekend/


----------



## Wdw1015

We are going to the first party, not by choice necessarily but we get back from our cruise that day so will be staying an extra night to go to the party. Going to the first party has me a little nervous as I’m worried about the crowds. To anyone that has gone to the first party, does it feel much more crowded like they sell more tickets to it or does a sold out party pretty much feel the same no matter the night?


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Wdw1015 said:


> We are going to the first party, not by choice necessarily but we get back from our cruise that day so will be staying an extra night to go to the party. Going to the first party has me a little nervous as I’m worried about the crowds. To anyone that has gone to the first party, does it feel much more crowded like they sell more tickets to it or does a sold out party pretty much feel the same no matter the night?



A sold out party is a sold out party. The first party will have a lot of media and vloggers and shoppers to get the limited merchandise.


----------



## lvcourtneyy

dachsie said:


> So how will the 1/2 Marathon affect the end of the MNSSHPs?
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...rs-of-disney-wine-dine-half-marathon-weekend/



I’m not sure it will make a huge difference. The marathon was that weekend last year and the parks were already crowded from Halloween and one of the last weekends of Food and Wine. The party on Halloween sells out yearly regardless. The party on 11/1 is a toss up to me. The races are early in the morning so the late night probably won’t appeal to runners.


----------



## anneboleyn

yoda22 said:


> Not sure if this link is allowed and/or a reliable source, moderators please remove if not allowed: https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/breaking-...in-2019-along-with-3-different-ride-overlays/



Ahh I hope this is true...a new fireworks show would be great!

Just don’t touch my beloved Boo to You Parade, Disney!


----------



## Minkishly

I'm planning to go for the first time this year! Our trip will be from 8 Aug to 23 Aug. I'm thinking of going for the party on 20 Aug. Hopefully it won't be too crowded since it's midweek.


----------



## CouponGirl

Consistently hearing about huge crowds... anyone know how the crowds compare to the crowds during Thanksgiving week? Just trying to get a picture in my mind of what these crazy crowds actually look like! 

Also, how is the crowd level in MK the morning after a party? Does the party have any affect on the next day?


----------



## ksromack

FoxC63 said:


> I wonder how these changes will impact dessert parties especially on sold out night.


They haven't offered the dessert party for MNSSHP yet, have they?



sheila14 said:


> Not far from Warren.  Nothing has changed here except for the GM plant closed which is close to me also.


Lordstown.  We were back home for a visit a few weeks ago......as the last car rolled off the line


----------



## CMNJ

CouponGirl said:


> Consistently hearing about huge crowds... anyone know how the crowds compare to the crowds during Thanksgiving week? Just trying to get a picture in my mind of what these crazy crowds actually look like!
> 
> Also, how is the crowd level in MK the morning after a party? Does the party have any affect on the next day?


On non party days MK tends to be mobbed because guests without park hoppers want to go to MK on a day where they can see the fireworks and enjoy a full park day until 9 or 10 pm vs 6pm. Honestly if you have a park hopper typically it is better to visit MK on party days then hop to one of the other parks when MK starts getting crowded with party guests (between 4-6). Then if you really want to experience MK at night or see the fireworks then go to another park during the day and hop back to MK on a non party night. It will be mobbed but at least you won’t have to deal with the high crowds all day.


----------



## lovingeire

SgtTibbs said:


> I'll be arriving at WDW on November 1st, the last day Mickey's party is offered.   Historically how busy is the party after Halloween?



I attended 11/1 in 2017 and thought it was a great party! (I'm pretty sure my itty bitty review was the one she linked!)  I would attend it this year, but have to go Halloween night instead.  I made a plan with a lot of help from @FoxC63 and her itinerary thread which I'm sure helped, but the crowds were very manageable to me.  It was more crowded on a normal park day in February than it was during this party.  We got a ton done and had a great time!  but didn't get back to the room until almost 2am!



dachsie said:


> So how will the 1/2 Marathon affect the end of the MNSSHPs?
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...rs-of-disney-wine-dine-half-marathon-weekend/



I don't see it having a huge impact.  I tend to think 11/1 will be a great party since it's the night before the 10K so any challenge folks, like myself, likely won't be going that night since we have to be on a bus by 3:30-4am.


----------



## bitty246

**Asked a few pages back, but didn't get any responses. Shameless repost!   **

Any thoughts on Friday 09/20 vs Sunday 09/22? Any difference in crowd sizes on Friday (MK has morning EMH that day) vs Sunday? Will EMH make for a busier day, or will the early close offset that? For the Sunday party, I'm torn, as we have HS planned for Monday and we will not be rope dropping, but don't want to set myself up for failure if we get there too late.


----------



## dachsie

bitty246 said:


> **Asked a few pages back, but didn't get any responses. Shameless repost!   **
> 
> Any thoughts on Friday 09/20 vs Sunday 09/22? Any difference in crowd sizes on Friday (MK has morning EMH that day) vs Sunday? Will EMH make for a busier day, or will the early close offset that? For the Sunday party, I'm torn, as we have HS planned for Monday and we will not be rope dropping, but don't want to set myself up for failure if we get there too late.


Fridays will be busier than Sundays.  Go for the Sunday party


----------



## GADisneyDad14

bitty246 said:


> **Asked a few pages back, but didn't get any responses. Shameless repost!   **
> 
> Any thoughts on Friday 09/20 vs Sunday 09/22? Any difference in crowd sizes on Friday (MK has morning EMH that day) vs Sunday? Will EMH make for a busier day, or will the early close offset that? For the Sunday party, I'm torn, as we have HS planned for Monday and we will not be rope dropping, but don't want to set myself up for failure if we get there too late.



All things being equal (price, discounts, etc), I generally prefer to do a Sunday party over a Friday party.


----------



## anneboleyn

ksromack said:


> They haven't offered the dessert party for MNSSHP yet, have they?



Not yet. I imagine if the rumored new fireworks show is true, they are waiting for that announcement before they announce the dessert party and it’s inevitable price increase.


----------



## Redfraggle19

checking in!  we are attending the September 17 party!  We've never done one but LOVED the Christmas party we did in 2017.. ..I was going back and forth because we're not huge halloween people but the hubby was like "we're there.. might as well" LOL


----------



## merry_nbright

sheila14 said:


> Not far from Warren.  Nothing has changed here except for the GM plant closed which is close to me also.



WAIT are you from Lordstown?! That’s where I’m from! Went to LHS, worked at the DQ and everything! My dad is a GM retiree and my brother had to relocate!


----------



## merry_nbright

Also, the PEOPLEMOVER OVERLAY 

My Halloween loving heart is happy!


----------



## merry_nbright

ksromack said:


> My hubby is from Warren.  His mom just sent home a coffee tin full of pizzelles a week ago and he ate the last one today!



*quietly sings It’s a Small world* 

That’s my area! I’m in Lordstown! Warren is my backyard!


----------



## SPAM

Minkishly said:


> I'm planning to go for the first time this year! Our trip will be from 8 Aug to 23 Aug. I'm thinking of going for the party on 20 Aug. Hopefully it won't be too crowded since it's midweek.


That’s the one I’m going to also! It should be a good night to go I think but it’s also only one I can go to ,I’m at Universal August 18-23.


----------



## SleepyHollowBoys

I don't post much but I'm so excited!  Just booked our tickets for 3 parties in early October  I don't know if I can wait! We've decided to pass on the Return to Sleepy Hollow event this year (if they decide to offer it again) even though we've gone the last 2 years.  The dessert party they offered at Sleepy Hollow last year wasn't very impressive or worth the extra $$ (IMO - the blacksmith shop venue was too small for the number of people there and uncomfortable, decor didn't seem to fit the theme, food choices were minimal and adult beverages were really meh ) and we felt it paled in comparison to other dessert parties (but we still highly recommend the movie portion!).  Will be super excited if the rumors are true about new ride overlays and fireworks!


----------



## sheila14

merry_nbright said:


> WAIT are you from Lordstown?! That’s where I’m from! Went to LHS, worked at the DQ and everything! My dad is a GM retiree and my brother had to relocate!


I live one town over. It is the town that is known for their covered bridge.


----------



## merry_nbright

sheila14 said:


> I live one town over. It is the town that is known for their covered bridge.



LITERALLY my back yard! What a small world! We love your Shop n Save and 4th of July fireworks!


----------



## sheila14

Yes we have the best fireworks around. I live outside of town and I can still see them from my house.


----------



## Mollymovacca

RJstanis said:


> My kids and I were the opposite and loved Space Mountain overlay lol. We wish it was that way permanently



Oh my goodness! I felt like we were the only ones!!!! We all LOVED the SM overlay! Music and the dark was awsome! We couldn’t keep our 6yo out of the line! Lol I was really hoping they would do that one again since we liked it so much! We also wish it was permanent! Lol


----------



## Minkishly

SPAM said:


> That’s the one I’m going to also! It should be a good night to go I think but it’s also only one I can go to ,I’m at Universal August 18-23.



I'll be at Universal from 17 Aug to 20 Aug! Planning to hit the party after we return to Disney so we don't use up a park day.


----------



## Lyons Family

sheila14 said:


> I live one town over. It is the town that is known for their covered bridge.




Now now now, you are not the only ones that know about this area.

We usually attack the haunted Hay ride at that dairy queen, and in the summer well our GTO goes to the LHS apple fest car show.

Yea were local too, but just a tad further away.

We are off route 82 near that city that is known for the air base an now closed airport where Allegiant used to fly.

Oh our DD's High School beat LHS in volleyball, that is one year, you guys killed us the other 3.  (JFK)

Later


----------



## sheila14

Lyons Family said:


> Now now now, you are not the only ones that know about this area.
> 
> We usually attack the haunted Hay ride at that dairy queen, and in the summer well our GTO goes to the LHS apple fest car show.
> 
> Yea were local too, but just a tad further away.
> 
> We are off route 82 near that city that is known for the air base an now closed airport where Allegiant used to fly.
> 
> Oh our DD's High School beat LHS in volleyball, that is one year, you guys killed us the other 3.  (JFK)
> 
> Later


Good to have you on dis boards!!!


----------



## ErinsMommy

Any input on how packed the MNSSHP will be on 11/1? Daughter will be missing TOT'g since we have an early 6:00 a.m. flight the morning of 11/1 and thinking this works out great if we can get in some nap time when we arrive.


----------



## Iralyn

I'm not sure whether this has been answered earlier in the thread but what, typically, are the treats?

Are the allergy treats the kind of thing where there is one option that is top 8 allergen free or are there multiple options depending upon what the allergy is?

Thanks!


----------



## Sjm9911

ErinsMommy said:


> Any input on how packed the MNSSHP will be on 11/1? Daughter will be missing TOT'g since we have an early 6:00 a.m. flight the morning of 11/1 and thinking this works out great if we can get in some nap time when we arrive.


Hopefilully not very packed as im going that day also!


----------



## ksromack

Iralyn said:


> I'm not sure whether this has been answered earlier in the thread but what, typically, are the treats?
> 
> Are the allergy treats the kind of thing where there is one option that is top 8 allergen free or are there multiple options depending upon what the allergy is?
> 
> Thanks!


Most of our treats were candy.....gummy savers (my fav), lots of chocolate, M&Ms, etc.....as far as the allergy treats go, you get tokens in you are sporting the teal colored "allergy" bag and then you exchange the tokens at City Hall, I think?  I didn't do the allergy tokens although I do not eat sugar so I'm tempted to do that this year.  I don't want to take away from the kids who are really allergic to things like nuts, though.  I'll have to wait and see on that end.


----------



## FoxC63

Iralyn said:


> I'm not sure whether this has been answered earlier in the thread but what, typically, are the treats?
> 
> Are the allergy treats the kind of thing where there is one option that is top 8 allergen free or are there multiple options depending upon what the allergy is?
> 
> Thanks!





More can be found here:  [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/%E2%80%9Cofficial%E2%80%9D-2018-mickey%E2%80%99s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-%E2%80%93-strategy-and-itinerary-thread.3672288/#post-58989841"]MNSSP 2018 - Post #7[/URL]


----------



## yorkieteacher

Mollymovacca said:


> Heeeeeeyyyyy friends!!! After a pretty long break from the boards.... immmmm bbaaaccckkkk!!!! Lol
> After the GE opening hoopla we have decided to keep our trip as planned (August 31-September 8) and planning on attending yet another MNSSHP!   Whew we really considered moving or canceling bc hubby is not a huge Disney fan (gasp ) and doesn’t like the crazy crowds. Not going to lie im still a bit nervous about it all and that he will be super grouchy and will never want to go back... but I’ve booked his favorite meals so hoping that will help!
> 
> So... I’ll have two possible dates to attend (choosing one first, but may add the other later) 9/2 (LD) and 9/6... we did that 9/6 party last year and it was FABULOUS!! But the 9/2 works better for us... who here went to the Labor Day party last year? Thoughts on attending a party on a holiday?
> 
> So glad to be back on here and see lots of familiar names again!
> Also... just want to be correct this is the only party thread this year? No itenerary or roll call threads?!


I totally understand your vacay from the boards! Unless I'm planning a trip/cruise I get downright depressed reading them! I want to gooooo! My hubby is also so NOT a Disney fan, but I raised out kids right, so now they go with me along spouses and kids!  I believe they all made sure their future spouse was a Disney fan before marrying!  Mypersonal Disney legacy!


----------



## disneyworldsk

opinion on august 20th party? quiet? crowded? thinking of going to wdw just for it this year


----------



## HollyMD

How are Thursday’s usually? We’ve been in Columbus Day and the day after in the past. But our only options this trip are Thursday 10/17 or Friday 10/18 and I know Thursday will be better than Fri!


----------



## Michelle Carter

I JUST booked our tickets for this! We've never been. Our trip is the 16th-21st of September. My son's 15th birthday is the 17th and so he wanted to go to MK that day, not realizing it closed at 6PM. So I started researching to see why and it is bc of this event! So, I decided to splurge on this (with the help of a present from a friend for my bday here in March) so that we can be at the park from open to midnight. Since my son is older, we aren't really into photo opportunities and trick or treating (although I'm sure he'll do some). But we are looking forward to the shows, parades, and rides w/o as many people!!!!


----------



## SPAM

disneyworldsk said:


> opinion on august 20th party? quiet? crowded? thinking of going to wdw just for it this year


I’m hoping so that’s when I’m going! I think based on historical attendance it shouldn’t be bad but that doesn’t mean anything necessarily. 1st party sold out last year and all the bloggers went to cover it. I figured it wouldn’t be too bad because it’s a Tuesday. I’m going either way!!


----------



## conniehar90

We are going to the Sept 22nd party.  This will be our first party and it's my birthday so I am super excited!  What should we expect for wait times for rides like Space, Thunder, etc?  

Also, I saw the post about overlays - so, if they do have the overlays on Monsters, People Mover and Thunder, does that mean they won't do it for Space, etc?   Thanks!


----------



## SgtTibbs

conniehar90 said:


> We are going to the Sept 22nd party.  This will be our first party and it's my birthday so I am super excited!  What should we expect for wait times for rides like Space, Thunder, etc?
> 
> Also, I saw the post about overlays - so, if they do have the overlays on Monsters, People Mover and Thunder, does that mean they won't do it for Space, etc?   Thanks!


I went about that time last year, here is a re-post of my trip report: 




SgtTibbs said:


> Trip Report from Tue Sept 25th:
> 
> Entered the front gate right at 4:00pm.  Line was maybe 20 people deep. Headed for Jungle cruise which at 40min was by far the longest line of the night for me.  I had 5:30 dinner ressies at the Skipper Canteen.  Had the pot stickers and pork chops, yum!  9 out of 10 would do it again.
> 
> Passed the eggroll stand I've heard so much about, it's not open during the party. After dinner headed for Splash, walk on, Big Thunder, 10 min, It's a small world, 5min, Walked around the new (to me) circus area.  Walked along the smoking path to Space, 15min wait, people mover, walk on, tried the Candy Corn shake, two bites and tossed it in the trash.  Worst dessert ever. Back through fantasy land towards Pirates, walk on, watched the first parade from somewhere near Pacos Bills I think, then walked towards the hub and nabbed a front row table at Casey's with a clear view of the castle.  Picked up a Not So Poison Apple. Different, not great would probably not have another one but glad I tried it.  Watched the fireworks, waited a bit then ambled up to the castle for the Sanderson Sisters.  That was a fun show.  Headed for the Mansion, waited maybe 10min.  Caught Headless going through frontierland (missed him the fist time).  Wandered aimlessly until the stoke of midnight and headed home.   Overall an 8 out of 10 experience.  Better specialty foods would have made the difference.


----------



## yoda22

conniehar90 said:


> We are going to the Sept 22nd party.  This will be our first party and it's my birthday so I am super excited!  What should we expect for wait times for rides like Space, Thunder, etc?
> 
> Also, I saw the post about overlays - so, if they do have the overlays on Monsters, People Mover and Thunder, does that mean they won't do it for Space, etc?   Thanks!


Hard to say yet, since nothing official has been announced, but I think we all hope they keep (or improve? I'm not hating on SM, I'll ride it any way it's served up, but I am looking at you PoC) the overlays from last year and add the rumored ride overlays. I think it would be a smart move for Disney to offer more party-exclusive options.


----------



## conniehar90

Thank you SgtTibbs and yoda22!


----------



## FoxC63

yoda22 said:


> Hard to say yet, since nothing official has been announced, but I think we all hope they keep (or improve? I'm not hating on SM, I'll ride it any way it's served up, but I am looking at you PoC) the overlays from last year and add the rumored ride overlays. I think it would be a smart move for Disney to offer more party-exclusive options.



Yeah, like more Villains with designated meet & greet locations, like her >


----------



## MelOhioDis

FoxC63 said:


> Yeah, like more Villains with designated meet & greet locations, like her >



I would die!!  . I would definitely wait in line for her!!


----------



## OhThePain

FoxC63 said:


> Yeah, like more Villains with designated meet & greet locations, like her >



Agreed. They are missing the presence of the villains. There are still plenty of locations in MK to stick them, too. My one thing is it would have to be more organized than the Villain Meet and Mingles that were after the old MNSSHP show. Those lines were a chaotic mess. They did have  line pretty well organized but if you wanted to meet her you pretty much had to watch several of the shows.


----------



## SgtTibbs

If you were at WDW on Halloween but not doing MNSSHP, what would you do?


----------



## sherlockmiles

SgtTibbs said:


> If you were at WDW on Halloween but not doing MNSSHP, what would you do?


All of the resorts have halloween dressed characters meets and usually have all sorts of activities, parties, and some trick or treating.
ALso, Return to Sleepy Hollow - we really enjoyed this last year.


----------



## lvcourtneyy

SgtTibbs said:


> If you were at WDW on Halloween but not doing MNSSHP, what would you do?





sherlockmiles said:


> All of the resorts have halloween dressed characters meets and usually have all sorts of activities, parties, and some trick or treating.
> ALso, Return to Sleepy Hollow - we really enjoyed this last year.



Exactly what @sherlockmiles said! We have a yearly tradition of meeting characters at the resorts and ending the night watching Hallowishes from the Poly


----------



## jina

OK, so I understand that generally Sunday beats Friday and Tuesday beats Sunday but...

Sunday 10/27 or Tuesday 10/29?

would Sunday 10/27 be better because 10/29 is closer to 10/31 which will sell out?

Also, we went to a DL Halloween party a few years ago and ended up needing extra bags as the little treat bags were filled by the time we left the pre-party at Toontown. Is that similar for WDW? I was thinking maybe we just bring a backpack to stick treats in instead of the little treat bags. We will probably do a mix of trick or treating and party events with a ride or two if the waits are short.


----------



## ksromack

jina said:


> OK, so I understand that generally Sunday beats Friday and Tuesday beats Sunday but...
> 
> Sunday 10/27 or Tuesday 10/29?
> 
> would Sunday 10/27 be better because 10/29 is closer to 10/31 which will sell out?
> 
> Also, we went to a DL Halloween party a few years ago and ended up needing extra bags as the little treat bags were filled by the time we left the pre-party at Toontown. Is that similar for WDW? I was thinking maybe we just bring a backpack to stick treats in instead of the little treat bags. We will probably do a mix of trick or treating and party events with a ride or two if the waits are short.


I brought a cute tote that I found at the Target dollar spot last year for our treats at MNSSHP in 2018.  Dh and I just combined our treats and he carried the bag.  We just asked that both of our treats be combined to that one bag during our ToT last year.  A back pack would be great to periodically dump your treats into when your bag got fullish.


----------



## HookPan

Iralyn said:


> I'm not sure whether this has been answered earlier in the thread but what, typically, are the treats?
> 
> Are the allergy treats the kind of thing where there is one option that is top 8 allergen free or are there multiple options depending upon what the allergy is?
> 
> Thanks!


You go around and collect coins. Some years the coins trade in for a one to one exchange. Also many times the people out front have coins and don’t make you wait in line for the coin. It depends.  It seems like they finally got it figured out last year. For any amount of coins they would give you a filled bag of allergy treats. You tell them what works for you from a menu. I hope they keep it that way this year.


----------



## yorkieteacher

Waiting impatiently for details on this year's MNSSHP and the 2019 Food and Wine festival. My first for both! How soon does Disney release maps for MNSSHP showing candy stations and character meets?? Will I need to wait and see what bloggers post after the first party to see details of special treats, new overlays. etc?


----------



## lvcourtneyy

yorkieteacher said:


> Waiting impatiently for details on this year's MNSSHP and the 2019 Food and Wine festival. My first for both! How soon does Disney release maps for MNSSHP showing candy stations and character meets?? Will I need to wait and see what bloggers post after the first party to see details of special treats, new overlays. etc?



Disney will release some info on special treats for the parties and the ride overlays closer to the first parties. The characters themselves usually have rumors leak in the week or so leading up to the first party but aren’t confirmed until the first party


----------



## Best Aunt

yorkieteacher said:


> Waiting impatiently for details on this year's MNSSHP and the 2019 Food and Wine festival. My first for both! How soon does Disney release maps for MNSSHP showing candy stations and character meets?? Will I need to wait and see what bloggers post after the first party to see details of special treats, new overlays. etc?



I went to the first party last year.

Someone posted that they got a map outside the Magic Kingdom on the morning of the first party.  Maps were not available before then.  I think it was at the ticket window.  I was already inside the Magic Kingdom at that time.  I asked at the Guest Relations in Liberty Square that morning, but they didn't have maps yet.  I was able to get a map there in the early afternoon.

The map shows where characters will meet, but does not tell you which characters will be in which locations.  You need to wait for people to report back.  

Candy stations are sort of marked on the maps, but not with great specificity.  I remember knowing the approximate location of where they would be, but not the exact location.

Here is last year's map, so you can see what I'm talking about:
https://www.wdwinfo.com/maps/mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-map.htm

The person in charge of this thread did a great job of updating the first page after people started reporting back.

If I recall correctly, there were no details of the overlays until people had observed them at the first party.  I knew there would be an overlay of some sort at Pirates of the Caribbean, for example, but I did not know what it was until I went on the ride.

As for Food & Wine - you get a lot more details about that in advance.  I think you will find online exactly what food will be served at each location.  Also, the brochures at the front of the park will give you that information as well.


----------



## hswillia07

Iralyn said:


> I'm not sure whether this has been answered earlier in the thread but what, typically, are the treats?
> 
> Are the allergy treats the kind of thing where there is one option that is top 8 allergen free or are there multiple options depending upon what the allergy is?
> 
> Thanks!


Some of the 'regular' candy is safe depending what your allergies are. ie. we got skittles etc. As for the allergy offerings, yes it's mostly top 8. So, Enjoy Life, Surf Sweets, etc. There were also crafts, but we didn't end up with any of those. Here is a pic!


----------



## TeeKo

Sorry if this has been addressed ad nauseum!
But do you need a park ticket in addition to a party ticket to attend the MNSSHP?


----------



## Disneylover99

TeeKo said:


> Sorry if this has been addressed ad nauseum!
> But do you need a park ticket in addition to a party ticket to attend the MNSSHP?



You just need a party ticket. The party ticket will typically let you in as early as 4pm.


----------



## TeeKo

Disneylover99 said:


> You just need a party ticket. The party ticket will typically let you in as early as 4pm.


 
Thank you! That makes my decision way easier!


----------



## ginny65

If we buy the hard ticket for this event (without having a regular park ticket), and show up at 4:00 pm, when park is still open to all guests, can we try to get a FP once we enter the gate?  Or since we didn't buy a regular ticket, will it deny a FP selection?


----------



## ginny65

Also, if we buy the hard ticket and decide not to go, can we get a refund or at least give them to someone to enjoy?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

ginny65 said:


> Also, if we buy the hard ticket and decide not to go, can we get a refund or at least give them to someone to enjoy?



Tickets are non-refundable.   In an extreme situation (eg, a medical or travel emergency, unusually bad weather, etc), it’s worth calling guest relations to discuss options.   Disney has a good track record of working with people.  But ‘deciding not to go’ isn’t one of those situations, so I’d advise against purchasing party tickets unless you’re definitely going.

If you have a physical hard ticket, yes, you can give that to anyone to use.  If you don’t have a hard ticket and you party tickets are, say, connected to your MDE account - those can freely be transfered to friends/family connnected to your account prior to use.

Hope that helps.


----------



## studiojmm

ginny65 said:


> If we buy the hard ticket for this event (without having a regular park ticket), and show up at 4:00 pm, when park is still open to all guests, can we try to get a FP once we enter the gate?  Or since we didn't buy a regular ticket, will it deny a FP selection?



Last time we did this (MVMCP Dec 2018), we made FP+ reservations well in advance, but we also had other tickets on our account. We had no problem using or modifying FP+ once in the park that day. (In fact, we scored SDMT while in line for Jungle Cruise.)



ginny65 said:


> Also, if we buy the hard ticket and decide not to go, can we get a refund or at least give them to someone to enjoy?



Disney's official answer on refund is no. I don't know about reassigning the tickets.


----------



## ginny65

Okay  Thank you for the clarification.


----------



## studiojmm

hswillia07 said:


> Here is a pic!


 Whoa. That's a lot of stuff.

I've got a kid (almost 10 at last MNSSHP) that's not really interested in candy. We stopped into one or two of the stations with short lines, but after she figured out that the candy wasn't Disney-specific, we focused on other things. So we only ended up with a couple handfuls of candy. 

(Treats at MVMCP are a totally different story. She (at 11) wanted to stop at all the stations. Since we were given multiple treats at every station, I ended up with medium merchandise bag full of cookies, which we ate all week afterward, and still took a dozen home.)


----------



## dachsie

ginny65 said:


> If we buy the hard ticket for this event (without having a regular park ticket), and show up at 4:00 pm, when park is still open to all guests, can we try to get a FP once we enter the gate?  Or since we didn't buy a regular ticket, will it deny a FP selection?


you can book FP on the ticket.  Just do it after you book any park FP and you can't if you have FP at another park on the day if the party


----------



## kitkat4622

does Disney come out with a list of characters that will be out for photo ops at the party before the party season starts


----------



## lvcourtneyy

kitkat4622 said:


> does Disney come out with a list of characters that will be out for photo ops at the party before the party season starts



No. The characters mostly stay the same from year to year. Usually some rumors leak about changes the week before the first party but nothing is confirmed until reports back after the 1st party


----------



## kitkat4622

lvcourtneyy said:


> No. The characters mostly stay the same from year to year. Usually some rumors leak about changes the week before the first party but nothing is confirmed until reports back after the 1st party



so does anyone have a list of the one's who are usually there?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

kitkat4622 said:


> so does anyone have a list of the one's who are usually there?



Scoll down a bit on Post #1 and you’ll find last year’s list.  Look for where it says:

*What characters can I meet at MNSSHP?*


----------



## FoxC63

TeeKo said:


> Thank you! That makes my decision way easier!



Be sure to compare prices though.  How much more would you spend for a park ticket that can get you in prior to the start of the party?  If it's only $20 or what you feel is reasonable and you plan on meeting a major character that greets guests at 4:30, it might be a worth while expenditure.

Note:

DVC Blue card holders were allowed in at 2pm. 
MNSSHP Exclusive Merchandise was sold to anyone who had a party ticket.  
Dining Reservations are open to guests. 
So it is possible to get more done with both park & party ticket, as long as it's within your budget.


----------



## FoxC63

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Tickets are non-refundable.   In an extreme situation (eg, a medical or travel emergency, unusually bad weather, etc), it’s worth calling guest relations to discuss options.   Disney has a good track record of working with people.  But ‘deciding not to go’ isn’t one of those situations, so I’d advise against purchasing party tickets unless you’re definitely going.
> 
> If you have a physical hard ticket, yes, you can give that to anyone to use.  If you don’t have a hard ticket and you party tickets are, say, connected to your MDE account - those can freely be transfered to friends/family connnected to your account prior to use.
> 
> Hope that helps.



Perfect explanation!  This should be on the Main page.


----------



## joscortel

Is there a list started for party go-ers 2019? I can't seem to find one.


----------



## TheOneWithTheTriplets

So, hubby and I are very seriously considering doing a trip just for MNSSHP this year. We can get cheap flights and a great deal at Beach Club for a short stint the last week in August: we'd be coming in for a couple days at Stormalong Bay and the party only, no regular park tickets. The girls don't start school until after Labor Day, so this would be our end-of-summer celebration. 

My concern: the party that fits with the cheap flights/room is the 8/27 party. Given the timing of SWGE opening, do you think that party will end up super crowded? Any other year, a late August Tuesday is your best bet for low(er) crowds, but I'm worried that folks will come in a few days before SWGE and start their trip off with a party. Or, are the parties so crowded in general these days that even the lightest day of the year is still going to feel congested, so it really doesn't matter?


----------



## TeeKo

FoxC63 said:


> Be sure to compare prices though.  How much more would you spend for a park ticket that can get you in prior to the start of the party?  If it's only $20 or what you feel is reasonable and you plan on meeting a major character that greets guests at 4:30, it might be a worth while expenditure.
> 
> Note:
> 
> DVC Blue card holders were allowed in at 2pm.
> MNSSHP Exclusive Merchandise was sold to anyone who had a party ticket.
> Dining Reservations are open to guests.
> So it is possible to get more done with both park & party ticket, as long as it's within your budget.



Thank you! DISers really are so helpful! 

I actually already bought the tickets. My big delimma was I will have two nephews on this trip who won’t go to the park under normal circumstances (My sister’s kids. Somehow she did not inherit the Disney gene) They (sister, nephews) are coming along for the Florida weather, Resort pool, and plan to visit the Disney conservatory. She said I could take them to the party but I really didn’t want to pay for a park ticket AND a party ticket to just attend a few hours.
I appreciate your insight though and bet it helps someone else. Thank you!


----------



## wilbret

Is anyone else a little gun-shy about booking this year?  We have gone every year since our kids were old enough to go, but the crowds last year were insane.
It was bad enough, that Disney took care of us when we talked to customer care (they are awesome). Seems like an admission of a problem, and as such...maybe they've addressed it?  

I'm tempted to make plans out of habit, but maybe we start alternating years and do something else this Halloween?


----------



## sherlockmiles

joscortel said:


> Is there a list started for party go-ers 2019? I can't seem to find one.



This is the thread that seems to be tracking that info this year:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/official-october-2019-thead-boo-to-you.3721807/


----------



## Bethislucy

Why did it just put my 3 tickets under my name in MDE and not under the people's name I bought them for? Is that normal?


----------



## FFMickey

Bethislucy said:


> Why did it just put my 3 tickets under my name in MDE and not under the people's name I bought them for? Is that normal?


Yes, you just need to go in to MDE and reassign the tickets.


----------



## Raya

wilbret said:


> Is anyone else a little gun-shy about booking this year?  [...] I'm tempted to make plans out of habit, but maybe we start alternating years and do something else this Halloween?



Well I agree with you but... we just booked a second party trip to address these concerns. So, instead of doing 2 parties over 7 days in August, we'll do 1 parties/3 days in August and 2 parties/4 days in October. Hopefully that'll be enough to get my Halloween fix.

We always say we'll alternate years and then end up going to California every third year instead. What can I say, we're Halloween addicts.


----------



## ginny65

Let me know if this is correct.  I get on Disney's website, log-in and then order the MNSSHP tickets.  They will then appear on my MDE account and then I assign the tickets to each person attending.

I mentioned earlier that we will not have a regular park ticket that day.  That being said, will the MDE account allow me to make FP+ selections 60 days out for 4:00 p.m. until 6:00 p.m.?


----------



## Raya

ginny65 said:


> Let me know if this is correct.  I get on Disney's website, log-in and then order the MNSSHP tickets.  They will then appear on my MDE account and then I assign the tickets to each person attending.


Yes!



ginny65 said:


> I mentioned earlier that we will not have a regular park ticket that day.  That being said, will the MDE account allow me to make FP+ selections 60 days out for 4:00 p.m. until 6:00 p.m.?


Also yes! However, you will need to pick the right times: 3:20 to 4:20, 4:30 to 5:30, 5:30 to 6pm. (or something close) No FP will be available after 6pm. You will be able to enter the part at 4, and the FP has some after/before wiggle room so if you're determined you can get all three.


----------



## ginny65

Raya said:


> Yes!
> 
> 
> Also yes! However, you will need to pick the right times: 3:20 to 4:20, 4:30 to 5:30, 5:30 to 6pm. (or something close) No FP will be available after 6pm. You will be able to enter the part at 4, and the FP has some after/before wiggle room so if you're determined you can get all three.


Great!  Thank you.


----------



## skis2

I’m wondering if Disney will add a Tony’s Town Square party to the Halloween party this year? Normally I’m not a fan of paying for a party within a party but this event looked interesting last year during the Christmas party.


----------



## lynzi2004

How difficult is it to secure the preferred time slots for FP before a party? Our trip is a shorter stay coming in a Wed, Sept 18 and leaving Sun, Sept 22. We have a park day Thursday, Halloween party Friday, 20th, a water park Saturday and one more park day Sunday. So our party FP day would be 60+3. We would be a group of 4....can I expect any of the mountains or are we looking at Dumbo and Teacups? It’s not a huge deal either way, but this will be our only Mk day so I would like to have some idea what to expect! Thanks!


----------



## dachsie

lynzi2004 said:


> How difficult is it to secure the preferred time slots for FP before a party? Our trip is a shorter stay coming in a Wed, Sept 18 and leaving Sun, Sept 22. We have a park day Thursday, Halloween party Friday, 20th, a water park Saturday and one more park day Sunday. So our party FP day would be 60+3. We would be a group of 4....can I expect any of the mountains or are we looking at Dumbo and Teacups? It’s not a huge deal either way, but this will be our only Mk day so I would like to have some idea what to expect! Thanks!


you may not get 7DMT, but I had no problems getting them at 30 days out last Sept.  Also - book them last.  in other words, book all your other park days first, then book the party and then do not make any changes to your reservation after that.  Otherwise you may get the dreaded email that you have too many FP booked


----------



## VeronicaMarie

FoxC63 said:


> Yeah, like more Villains with designated meet & greet locations, like her >





MelOhioDis said:


> I would die!!  . I would definitely wait in line for her!!



I was lucky enough to meet Maleficent in Disneyland this past September at MHP there. My step daughter is obsessed with her (I think because of the Descendants tbh, she idolizes Mal) and Aurora is her favorite princess and she was dressed like Aurora. Maleficent was on rotation with another character so we "wasted" a bit of time hanging around her area, got in line twice to wait for her only to be told she was switching out or leaving for the parade. So we stalked her line area until the last parade and jumped in, hoping for it to be her and it was! So lucky. This was my step daughters like only MUST do so I was very stoked for her. Anyway I digress...my point was she was AMAZING. Stayed true to her role. When "Aurora" walked up to her, she responded with "I see you are awake now" and I had a storybook getting signed so she sneered at it and I said "every Princess deserves a happy ending" and she said "We will see about that". It was so good, one of the best interactions ever! I hope she comes to WDW one day!


----------



## Bethislucy

FFMickey said:


> Yes, you just need to go in to MDE and reassign the tickets.


I did that and now no tickets show under my name at all.


----------



## Mollymovacca

yorkieteacher said:


> I totally understand your vacay from the boards! Unless I'm planning a trip/cruise I get downright depressed reading them! I want to gooooo! My hubby is also so NOT a Disney fan, but I raised out kids right, so now they go with me along spouses and kids!  I believe they all made sure their future spouse was a Disney fan before marrying!  Mypersonal Disney legacy!


Yes yes!!! Love it!! Our son is Disney through and through and I love it!! I think we will enjoy some mom/son trips when he is a bit older!


----------



## FoxC63

*NEWS - Return to Sleepy Hollow Event*



The “Return to Sleepy Hollow” offering will not be available at Disney’s Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground this fall. The Headless Horseman and this frightfully fun experience are expected to return in the future. If you still want to see the the Headless Horseman, he will make his way down Main Street, U.S.A. ahead of Mickey’s “Boo-to-You” Halloween Parade during Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party at Magic Kingdom Park on select nights this fall.

Thanks Blog Mickey 
Link:  http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/headless-horseman-experience-cancelled-and-other-tri-circle-d-ranch-

NOTE:  Disney has not made this official but due to the construction it sounds quite possible.


----------



## joscortel

sherlockmiles said:


> This is the thread that seems to be tracking that info this year:
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/official-october-2019-thead-boo-to-you.3721807/


Thanks I've already seen and joined that list but was looking for a list of just MNSSHP party attendees with their date maybe it's too early and there isn't one started.


----------



## sherlockmiles

joscortel said:


> Thanks I've already seen and joined that list but was looking for a list of just MNSSHP party attendees with their date maybe it's too early and there isn't one started.




Page 1 of that thread has a list of dates, people, hotel - but its only for October - not for August or September.
I have not seen a list for those months.  Not sure there's going to be one if it hasn't been started already.


----------



## dachsie

FoxC63 said:


> *NEWS - Return to Sleepy Hollow Event*
> 
> View attachment 391114
> 
> The “Return to Sleepy Hollow” offering will not be available at Disney’s Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground this fall. The Headless Horseman and this frightfully fun experience are expected to return in the future. If you still want to see the the Headless Horseman, he will make his way down Main Street, U.S.A. ahead of Mickey’s “Boo-to-You” Halloween Parade during Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party at Magic Kingdom Park on select nights this fall.
> 
> Thanks Blog Mickey
> Link:  http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/headless-horseman-experience-cancelled-and-other-tri-circle-d-ranch-
> 
> NOTE:  Disney has not made this official but to to the construction it sounds quite possible.


Aww thats kinda sad.  I enjoyed that last year.


----------



## lvcourtneyy

FoxC63 said:


> *NEWS - Return to Sleepy Hollow Event*
> 
> View attachment 391114
> 
> The “Return to Sleepy Hollow” offering will not be available at Disney’s Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground this fall. The Headless Horseman and this frightfully fun experience are expected to return in the future. If you still want to see the the Headless Horseman, he will make his way down Main Street, U.S.A. ahead of Mickey’s “Boo-to-You” Halloween Parade during Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party at Magic Kingdom Park on select nights this fall.
> 
> Thanks Blog Mickey
> Link:  http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/headless-horseman-experience-cancelled-and-other-tri-circle-d-ranch-
> 
> NOTE:  Disney has not made this official but to to the construction it sounds quite possible.



Ugh that’s sad. That was one of my favorite events the last two years


----------



## Cloe Colton

Question about Winnie the Pooh and Friends Party M&G - does anyone have any idea when they meet? I'm not looking to get in line before the party starts as I would like to use FPs during this time. I was just wondering if they meet during the parades at all? 

TIA!


----------



## sheila14

Cloe Colton said:


> Question about Winnie the Pooh and Friends Party M&G - does anyone have any idea when they meet? I'm not looking to get in line before the party starts as I would like to use FPs during this time. I was just wondering if they meet during the parades at all?
> 
> TIA!


If that character performs in the parade, they will not have the meet n greet.  Last year I was in line for Queen and Tweddle's and was informed that they would step away for the parade and return.  We cannot ruin "the moment" for the youngsters.


----------



## Cloe Colton

sheila14 said:


> If that character performs in the parade, they will not have the meet n greet.  Last year I was in line for Queen and Tweddle's and was informed that they would step away for the parade and return.  We cannot ruin "the moment" for the youngsters.



Makes sense. Do you know how long the wait normally is if we got in line around 6:30? Or what time they come out?


----------



## FoxC63

Cloe Colton said:


> Makes sense. Do you know how long the wait normally is if we got in line around 6:30? Or what time they come out?



Line up no later than 6:15pm to see them during their first set.

More Character info can be found here, click on *more to see photos, times etc. 
Link:   [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/%E2%80%9Cofficial%E2%80%9D-2018-mickey%E2%80%99s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-%E2%80%93-strategy-and-itinerary-thread.3672288/#post-58989840"]MNSSHP 2018 Characters - Post #6[/URL]


----------



## FoxC63

*NEWS*

*BREAKING: Stroller size changes and stroller wagons to be banned*

Thanks @kennythepirate 
Link:  https://www.kennythepirate.com/2019...ize-changes-and-stroller-wagons-to-be-banned/


----------



## FoxC63

*NEWS*

*Walt Disney World and Disneyland will ban smoking in theme parks effective May 1, 2019.*

Thanks @kennythepirate 
Link:  https://www.kennythepirate.com/2019...d-disneyland-will-ban-smoking-in-theme-parks/


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Cloe Colton said:


> Makes sense. Do you know how long the wait normally is if we got in line around 6:30? Or what time they come out?



Last year they started coming out at the later parties around 6:30. We got in line around 6:40 and met them around 7:20


----------



## Raya

FoxC63 said:


> The “Return to Sleepy Hollow” offering will not be available at Disney’s Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground this fall.



Well... *(@^$(@*$&... I just bought tickets for a flight this week based on seeing the horseman. any ideas what I can do on a Saturday night, after a Thursday and Friday party, in late-October? we really had no other reason to stay. sigh. Is there monorail trick'er'treating or hotel stuff before the biggest night?


----------



## ksromack

FoxC63 said:


> *NEWS - Return to Sleepy Hollow Event*
> 
> View attachment 391114
> 
> The “Return to Sleepy Hollow” offering will not be available at Disney’s Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground this fall. The Headless Horseman and this frightfully fun experience are expected to return in the future. If you still want to see the the Headless Horseman, he will make his way down Main Street, U.S.A. ahead of Mickey’s “Boo-to-You” Halloween Parade during Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party at Magic Kingdom Park on select nights this fall.
> 
> Thanks Blog Mickey
> Link:  http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/headless-horseman-experience-cancelled-and-other-tri-circle-d-ranch-
> 
> NOTE:  Disney has not made this official but due to the construction it sounds quite possible.


Makes me really really sad that we had tickets for this last October and ended up not going because both of us were feeling really tired that night.  I'm really sorry I missed out on that pin too!


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Raya said:


> Well... *(@^$(@*$&... I just bought tickets for a flight this week based on seeing the horseman. any ideas what I can do on a Saturday night, after a Thursday and Friday party, in late-October? we really had no other reason to stay. sigh. Is there monorail trick'er'treating or hotel stuff before the biggest night?



Halloween horror nights at Universal?


----------



## FoxC63

Raya said:


> Well... *(@^$(@*$&... I just bought tickets for a flight this week based on seeing the horseman. any ideas what I can do on a Saturday night, after a Thursday and Friday party, in late-October? we really had no other reason to stay. sigh. Is there monorail trick'er'treating or hotel stuff before the biggest night?



There have been events held on Oct 30th & 31st.  We should learn more about those closer to the event which may include Disney Springs like last year.  At this point it's just too early to start naming what will be available. 

I wonder how the construction will impact *Ft. Wilderness *events during this time: campfire sing a long, movie under the stars, etc.  I'm sure others will remain the same:  decorated Halloween Golf Cart Parade and a Camp Site & Cabin Decorating Contest.

*2018 Disney Springs *no longer passes out candy but remains a hot spot featuring children's' events and dining opportunities for adults as well as photo opportunities:



Halloween Backdrops at the Disney Springs PhotoPass Center

Link:  https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...he-disney-photopass-studio-at-disney-springs/
*
Face Painting and Makeovers*

You can even get your face painted by an 'Enjoy Your Face' painting expert! They can do a subtle or an over-the-top makeover and everything in-between; just stop by their shop in the Marketplace. *Theatrical Halloween looks are available at MAC Cosmetics throughout the month of October.*
Link:  ttps://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/disney-springs/halloween/
*
Nightmare Before Christmas Halloween Soiree at The Edison
*
This event took place on Wednesday, October 31, 2018. The info was released on Sept. 28, 2018
Link:  https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...ore-christmas-halloween-soiree-at-the-edison/


----------



## joscortel

sherlockmiles said:


> Page 1 of that thread has a list of dates, people, hotel - but its only for October - not for August or September.
> I have not seen a list for those months.  Not sure there's going to be one if it hasn't been started already.


thanks again I joined the October list on that thread but it's just for who has a trip in the month of October. I was specifically looking for a list of MNSSHP attendees and their party date.


----------



## Best Aunt

Can someone fill me in?  The Headless Horseman thing was cancelled due to construction at Fort Wilderness?  What construction?  (I follow 37 Disney bloggers on Twitter - usually I know what's going on.)


----------



## OhThePain

Best Aunt said:


> Can someone fill me in?  The Headless Horseman thing was cancelled due to construction at Fort Wilderness?  What construction?  (I follow 37 Disney bloggers on Twitter - usually I know what's going on.)



They are building a new Deluxe/DVC resort on the site where River Country was.


----------



## sherlockmiles

joscortel said:


> thanks again I joined the October list on that thread but it's just for who has a trip in the month of October. I was specifically looking for a list of MNSSHP attendees and their party date.


Me too.  We are attending Sept 15 and 17 and I'd love to know what other DISers will be there and going through pages of posts isn't going to cut it.


----------



## Raya

lvcourtneyy said:


> Halloween horror nights at Universal?


Nope! Hard No! I went to the first 15, before things got *very scary* and very drunken. I'm exclusively MNSSHP from now on!



FoxC63 said:


> There have been events held on Oct 30th & 31st.


Alas, we picked the week before Halloween hoping to have all the Halloween stuff and none of the Halloween crowds. I'm going to try to change our flights/hotel today. Love the idea the Haunted Mansion photos, etc. at Disney Springs though, I might have to stay for that. Thank you!


----------



## jhoannam

TheOneWithTheTriplets said:


> So, hubby and I are very seriously considering doing a trip just for MNSSHP this year. We can get cheap flights and a great deal at Beach Club for a short stint the last week in August: we'd be coming in for a couple days at Stormalong Bay and the party only, no regular park tickets. The girls don't start school until after Labor Day, so this would be our end-of-summer celebration.
> 
> My concern: the party that fits with the cheap flights/room is the 8/27 party. Given the timing of SWGE opening, do you think that party will end up super crowded? Any other year, a late August Tuesday is your best bet for low(er) crowds, but I'm worried that folks will come in a few days before SWGE and start their trip off with a party. Or, are the parties so crowded in general these days that even the lightest day of the year is still going to feel congested, so it really doesn't matter?


I think that the parties are crowded in general, going to a weekday party should be better than a Friday party. How fun! Your girls will love it. We tried to make that work last year but we couldn’t make it work.


----------



## TEK224

How quickly will tickets for this sell-out?  I'm looking to attend on Thurs. Oct. 24th.  What's the latest I can hold out before purchasing?  I will need 5 tickets.

Thanks!
Terri


----------



## DisDreaming4116

No way of knowing for sure.  Crowds will be increased this fall with SWGE so not fully comparable to last year.  If a non-Halloween night/ party sells out, it's usually been the day before/day of but that's a risk.


----------



## FoxC63

joscortel said:


> I was specifically looking for a list of MNSSHP attendees and their party date.



You're looking for the "*Official 2019 MNSSHP Guest List*" thread which has been hosted by @smitch425 for years.  I don't believe she's started that yet.


----------



## FoxC63

Raya said:


> Alas, we picked the week before Halloween hoping to have all the Halloween stuff and none of the Halloween crowds. I'm going to try to change our flights/hotel today. Love the idea the Haunted Mansion photos, etc. at Disney Springs though, I might have to stay for that. Thank you!



Remember what I posted took place in 2018, who knows what will be available this year.  Also many Orlando sites posts Halloween parties, google "Orlando Halloween Parties 2019" or "Orlando Halloween Parties for Adults 2019" it's still too early but it might give you a new opportunity to find other things you and yours might like. 

Check out this 2018 article:  
https://www.orlandoweekly.com/Blogs...alloween-event-happening-in-orlando-this-year


----------



## joscortel

FoxC63 said:


> You're looking for the "*Official 2019 MNSSHP Guest List*" thread which has been hosted by @smitch425 for years.  I don't believe she's started that yet.


Thank You!


----------



## FINNZUP

Hello - I am looking to attend the MNSSHP on Halloween (not my first choice but that is when we will be there). When the event gets 'sold out' - are there nights when the 'sold out' amount of tickets is actually more (or less) than another date? Will there actually be MORE tickets sold to the traditionally 'sold out' event on Halloween? 

TIA, 
Mary


----------



## yoda22

FoxC63 said:


> *NEWS - Return to Sleepy Hollow Event*
> 
> View attachment 391114
> 
> The “Return to Sleepy Hollow” offering will not be available at Disney’s Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground this fall. The Headless Horseman and this frightfully fun experience are expected to return in the future. If you still want to see the the Headless Horseman, he will make his way down Main Street, U.S.A. ahead of Mickey’s “Boo-to-You” Halloween Parade during Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party at Magic Kingdom Park on select nights this fall.
> 
> Thanks Blog Mickey
> Link:  http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/headless-horseman-experience-cancelled-and-other-tri-circle-d-ranch-
> 
> NOTE:  Disney has not made this official but due to the construction it sounds quite possible.


Totally bummed if this proves to be true. We loved this last year and were planning to attend this year.


----------



## TheOneWithTheTriplets

Well, we told the kids we're going down, so it looks like we're officially doing a trip for the 8/27 party. Eee!


----------



## Sjm9911

Looks unlikely that it will happen according to the campers. Im kinda bummed out also. You can still see the headless horseman at the party. Im hopeing he makes an appearance at the campfire, but im not getting my hopes up.


----------



## HollyMD

If we haven’t upgraded to AP yet, can we still get the AP discount (if offered on the night we pick) online or will we have to call?


----------



## Mollymovacca

joscortel said:


> thanks again I joined the October list on that thread but it's just for who has a trip in the month of October. I was specifically looking for a list of MNSSHP attendees and their party date.


There was a really really sweet lady that ran that page in the past and I can’t find it either! Had everyone’s party dates and what they were going as too! It was a great thread!! Sad it seems no one is doing it this year!


----------



## Mollymovacca

FoxC63 said:


> You're looking for the "*Official 2019 MNSSHP Guest List*" thread which has been hosted by @smitch425 for years.  I don't believe she's started that yet.


Yes!! That’s her! I couldn’t remember her name on here! Always so nice!


----------



## krd315

Just booked our October trip. I am thinking 10-15 will be our party date as we have a late flight the next day. We can sleep in and hang by the pool.  My teen granddaughters want our family of 6 to go as Disney villans. So far we have: Cruella DeVille, Ursla, Malificent, Red Queen, Evil queen and Jafar. They will be cool and comfortable diy versions with the Florida heat!


----------



## quinacciani

Planning my 30th birthday trip for October, and am thinking about MNNSHP for the first time! We are also considering buying APs for the first time, as I just did the math and since we are planning 2, possibly 3 trips to WDW this year through 2020 it seems to work out mathematically to be cheaper PLUS get the discounts, PhotoPass and other benefits of being an AP. 

My question is that if we do MNNSHP I'd like to take advantage of the discount APs get. I wouldn't activate my AP until 10/18 when our trip begins, so say I buy my APs now, but wait to activate, can I still get the discount on the MNNSHP tickets? 

Specifically, I am looking for the 10/21 date. Anyone with an AP currently mind letting me know what the discount is for that date? I can't seem to find that posted anywhere. Thank you!!!


----------



## bitty246

What is the earliest you can make an ADR for if you only plan on using the party ticket for entrance? We weren't planning on using a general admission ticket on our party day, instead we chose to add a day onto our trip. Unfortunately, I booked our party of 5 for BOG lunch on the party date. Rookie mistake!! I had to get 5 single dining reservations 5 minutes apart the next day   (even the WDW Dining representatives said there has got to be a better way! LOL). I'm hoping if we order ahead and time it just right, there won't be an issue.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

quinacciani said:


> Planning my 30th birthday trip for October, and am thinking about MNNSHP for the first time! We are also considering buying APs for the first time, as I just did the math and since we are planning 2, possibly 3 trips to WDW this year through 2020 it seems to work out mathematically to be cheaper PLUS get the discounts, PhotoPass and other benefits of being an AP.
> 
> My question is that if we do MNNSHP I'd like to take advantage of the discount APs get. I wouldn't activate my AP until 10/18 when our trip begins, so say I buy my APs now, but wait to activate, can I still get the discount on the MNNSHP tickets?
> 
> Specifically, I am looking for the 10/21 date. Anyone with an AP currently mind letting me know what the discount is for that date? I can't seem to find that posted anywhere. Thank you!!!



For 10/21, tickets are $105/$100 regular price and $100/$95 with the AP discount.  Adult/kids 3-9 and all pre tax numbers.  

Hope that helps.


----------



## quinacciani

GADisneyDad14 said:


> For 10/21, tickets are $105/$100 regular price and $100/$95 with the AP discount.  Adult/kids 3-9 and all pre tax numbers.
> 
> Hope that helps.



Thank you- appreciate that!


----------



## TheOneWithTheTriplets

Question for you all about the character lines: how much do people leave an adult or two in a character line and let the kids, say, trick or treat in the area until the adult is closer to the front? 

My kids would love to meet Moana and Seven Dwarfs specifically, and we'll have enough adults to split up and have one wait if that's feasible. I know when we visited in March, that seemed pretty common at certain greets: I think every single person waiting for Ralph and Vanelope just left one adult in line and let the kids play in the Imagination activity area. 

If that's not how things are done for these greets, then we can prepare the kids for the long haul. Personally, I think everyone's line-waiting experience is better when there aren't bored, whiny kids, but I'll certainly go with the accepted practice.


----------



## FoxC63

quinacciani said:


> My question is that if we do MNNSHP I'd like to take advantage of the discount APs get. I wouldn't activate my AP until 10/18 when our trip begins, so say I buy my APs now, but wait to activate, *can I still get the discount on the MNNSHP tickets? *



*can I still get the discount on the MNNSHP tickets? - Was this answered?*

When you activate your AP, you will need to show proof of ownership and I believe you can get a refund on the difference for your party tickets?  I think this is how it works.  Please feel free to chime in.


----------



## mlayton14

Friday August 30th - thinking about this one, really want to end our vacation doing this party, and it’s our first time. All guidance is saying avoid weekends, but with Star Wars opening the night before and most likely food and wine just getting started so you think we luck out and not have it crowded ? By not crowded I’m referring to short lines for rides. Thank you


----------



## quinacciani

FoxC63 said:


> *can I still get the discount on the MNNSHP tickets? - Was this answered?*
> 
> When you activate your AP, you will need to show proof of ownership and I believe you can get a refund on the difference for your party tickets?  I think this is how it works.  Please feel free to chime in.



Thanks! It looks like it's only a $5 savings per ticket for us, but worth trying for sure after we activate our APs


----------



## Cinderumbrella

Since it looks like we are getting shut out of DAH during our June trip, tell me about MNSSHP!!! Our last one was in 2012(?) so I know the basics.

We’re coming down for SW:GE opening. It will be DS16 and I so no characters.

How are the August parties? I’m looking at Friday 8/30 (after an afternoon at F&W). I know it will still be crazy hot but are the early parties super busy? I’m *hoping* locals will care more about SW:GE that weekend (we're saving that for Labor Day & the day after so the 9/2 party doesn’t work for us).

Any and all opinions welcome!!


----------



## bpesch

Cinderumbrella said:


> How are the August parties? I’m looking at Friday 8/30 (after an afternoon at F&W). I know it will still be crazy hot but are the early parties super busy? I’m *hoping* locals will care more about SW:GE that weekend (we're saving that for Labor Day & the day after so the 9/2 party doesn’t work for us).



With the opening of SW:GE the past parties aren't going to be much help for gauging crowds. No telling what's going to happen. It's definitely a "wait and see" situation.


----------



## Cinderumbrella

Ok, so assuming it will be busy during Labor Day Weekend , what are ride lines like on a sold out party these days? I’ve done sold out 10/31 & 11/1 parties but not in close to 10 years. Sounds like they sell more tickets now?

Our priority is rides not characters. We would watch the second parade (if at all) and are content to watch fireworks from a last minute (and not perfectly situated) spot.


----------



## Cluelyss

FINNZUP said:


> Hello - I am looking to attend the MNSSHP on Halloween (not my first choice but that is when we will be there). When the event gets 'sold out' - are there nights when the 'sold out' amount of tickets is actually more (or less) than another date? Will there actually be MORE tickets sold to the traditionally 'sold out' event on Halloween?
> 
> TIA,
> Mary


I don’t think anyone knows for sure, as Disney doesn’t release those numbers, but it’s ajways been the assumption that the same number of tickets are available for each party. We attended on Halloween last year and it didn’t feel any more crowded than other sold out parties we’ve attended in the past.


----------



## yoda22

Not necessarily MNSSHP related, but may be of interest to those following this thread: http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/disney-villains-after-hours-event-coming-to-magic-kingdom-this-summer/. Not official, but sounds promising?


----------



## yoda22

yoda22 said:


> Not necessarily MNSSHP related, but may be of interest to those following this thread: http://blogmickey.com/2019/04/disney-villains-after-hours-event-coming-to-magic-kingdom-this-summer/. Not official, but sounds promising?


It is official! https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...XAWQtaHwjo1XP5D_L9qVqwdjtqA7r_oUek81hb606UTGM


----------



## Cluelyss

VeronicaMarie said:


> I was lucky enough to meet Maleficent in Disneyland this past September at MHP there. My step daughter is obsessed with her (I think because of the Descendants tbh, she idolizes Mal) and Aurora is her favorite princess and she was dressed like Aurora. Maleficent was on rotation with another character so we "wasted" a bit of time hanging around her area, got in line twice to wait for her only to be told she was switching out or leaving for the parade. So we stalked her line area until the last parade and jumped in, hoping for it to be her and it was! So lucky. This was my step daughters like only MUST do so I was very stoked for her. Anyway I digress...my point was she was AMAZING. Stayed true to her role. When "Aurora" walked up to her, she responded with "I see you are awake now" and I had a storybook getting signed so she sneered at it and I said "every Princess deserves a happy ending" and she said "We will see about that". It was so good, one of the best interactions ever! I hope she comes to WDW one day!


We’ve met Maleficient at WDW twice - once at the Villains Sinister Soirée (a MNSSHP add on event that was only held in 2014) and once at Club Villain. She was an amazing meet (though I’m also biased, as she’s my favorite!!!). I so wish they would bring something Villain focused back to WDW - the demand is definitely there!!!


----------



## Cluelyss

Cluelyss said:


> We’ve met Maleficient at WDW twice - once at the Villains Sinister Soirée (a MNSSHP add on event that was only held in 2014) and once at Club Villain. She was an amazing meet (though I’m also biased, as she’s my favorite!!!). I so wish they would bring something Villain focused back to WDW - the demand is definitely there!!!


Ha ha ha... ask and you shall receive!!


----------



## lvcourtneyy

yoda22 said:


> It is official! https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...XAWQtaHwjo1XP5D_L9qVqwdjtqA7r_oUek81hb606UTGM



I was so excited until it said no character greetings !


----------



## Cluelyss

lvcourtneyy said:


> I was so excited until it said no character greetings !


Right?!?! Why would they do that???


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Cluelyss said:


> Right?!?! Why would they do that???



I don’t understand !!


----------



## garris3404

Cluelyss said:


> Right?!?! Why would they do that???


So they can charge even more money when you buy your MNSSHP tickets?


----------



## lvcourtneyy

garris3404 said:


> So they can charge even more money when you buy your MNSSHP tickets?



Very few villains even meet at MNSSHP anymore. I was all set to book a trip in June to do this event and the VIPassholder night at Typhoon Lagoon but without character greetings, I’m more hesistant !


----------



## Cluelyss

lvcourtneyy said:


> Very few villains even meet at MNSSHP anymore. I was all set to book a trip in June to do this event and the VIPassholder night at Typhoon Lagoon but without character greetings, I’m more hesistant !


When is the passholder night at TL?


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Cluelyss said:


> When is the passholder night at TL?



june 3!


----------



## Cluelyss

lvcourtneyy said:


> june 3!


Ah, boo, we’re there the next week


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Cluelyss said:


> Ah, boo, we’re there the next week



We weren't supposed to be there at all...now there's a 4 day trip in the works


----------



## Cluelyss

lvcourtneyy said:


> We weren't supposed to be there at all...now there's a 4 day trip in the works


----------



## sherlockmiles

lvcourtneyy said:


> Very few villains even meet at MNSSHP anymore. I was all set to book a trip in June to do this event and the VIPassholder night at Typhoon Lagoon but without character greetings, I’m more hesistant !



I'd totally join you.


----------



## Raya

I have 3 Disney trips on my schedule this year already... and then they create this Villains after dark... looks like trip number 4!


----------



## sherlockmiles

Raya said:


> I have 3 Disney trips on my schedule this year already... and then they create this Villains after dark... looks like trip number 4!



Can you see my green monster of jealousy?  Good for you!


----------



## Wdw1015

Dessert party is now available to book

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/magic-kingdom/mickeys-not-so-scary-fireworks-dessert-party-tomorrowlandterrace/

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/magic-kingdom/happy-hallowishes-dessert-package-plaza-view/


----------



## 123SA

Is the dessert party cancellabke?


----------



## LadyRayado

123SA said:


> Is the dessert party cancellabke?



Yes, but must be done 5 days in advance.


----------



## LadyRayado

Wdw1015 said:


> Dessert party is now available to book
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/d...fireworks-dessert-party-tomorrowland-terrace/



I saw one report of parade viewing being included again this year, but don't see it on the site. Anyone know? Looks like only August and September are available to book right now.


----------



## evlaina

Dining also available to book: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/d...s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-table-service/


----------



## evlaina

LadyRayado said:


> I saw one report of parade viewing being included again this year, but don't see it on the site. Anyone know? Looks like only August and September are available to book right now.


Yeah Kenny the Pirate says it's included but nowhere on the site does it say that...


----------



## 123SA

evlaina said:


> Yeah Kenny the Pirate says it's included but nowhere on the site does it say that...




I noticed that too. I only want if it’s included


----------



## Wdw1015

Wdw News Today also said parade viewing was included. Interesting that 2 media sources say it but not the Disney site.


----------



## evlaina

LadyRayado said:


> Looks like only August and September are available to book right now.


You can book later, you just need reservations with those dates and be 180 days out. I am staying through 10/4 and I can see availability for the parties on 10/1 and 10/4.


----------



## 123SA

I booked for 8/16. I guess I’ll just keep watching for confirmation of parade viewing

The wording was weird. I could find any info about cancellations. Just that you need Halloween party tickets and that tickets are non refundable


----------



## 123SA

I intend to purchase tickets through shades of green for military discount. Does anyone know its still tru that they continue to sell to military even when party is sold out?


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

I am going to go with parade viewing is NOT included and Kenny and WDWNT have pasted and copied from previous years.
Disney does not have it listed this year, so I would not plan on it.


----------



## CartyGirls

Just purchased our October 31st party tickets.   We are soooo excited


----------



## Wdw1015

KtP commented on his Facebook page that he was told the parade viewing was included but that Disney’s page does not reflect it at this time. Something I’ll be watching for, for sure.


----------



## sam1998

We are planning to go to the Oct 4 (Friday night) party. Do you think I need to purchase tickets ASAP? I wasn't sure if it would be a super popular date or not.  When I did it on a Friday night previously, it was the Friday before Columbus Day. This time it is actually a week sooner than that.


----------



## Astylla

Just booked Tomorrowland Terrace Halloween Dessert party for September 13th for DH and I. We enjoyed the terrace seating for our last WDW trip in 2015 so i'm quite happy


----------



## keishashadow

Any aph or DVC discounts? 



Wdw1015 said:


> Dessert party is now available to book
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/magic-kingdom/mickeys-not-so-scary-fireworks-dessert-party-tomorrowlandterrace/
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/magic-kingdom/happy-hallowishes-dessert-package-plaza-view/


. Thanks for posting 

Think I have the differences sorted...

Is this the gist of it???

Tomorrowland terrace is at 9:15 pm (later than last year, were able to access and get good seat at 7 pm then). 

$84

Plaza garden 

Dessert party at 8:45pm. Believe that pkg had seating in area across the walkway?

FW viewing at 10:15 Pm

$69




Wdw1015 said:


> KtP commented on his Facebook page that he was told the parade viewing was included but that Disney’s page does not reflect it at this time. Something I’ll be watching for, for sure.



Has anyone verified this officially with WDW yet when booking?



Astylla said:


> Just booked Tomorrowland Terrace Halloween Dessert party for September 13th for DH and I. We enjoyed the terrace seating for our last WDW trip in 2015 so i'm quite happy



As did I!


----------



## Alaskangirl02

Another comment on the dessert party. Our family hasn’t attended MNSSHP since 2017. It seems like then they offered both Terrace seating and Plaza Garden Viewing, but today’s release only is showing Terrace seating?
We are unable to book due to dates not being opened up yet in October, but I agree with earlier post about wording being vague. Hopefully they will clarify soon.


----------



## jennab

Alaskangirl02 said:


> Another comment on the dessert party. Our family hasn’t attended MNSSHP since 2017. It seems like then they offered both Terrace seating and Plaza Garden Viewing, but today’s release only is showing Terrace seating?
> We are unable to book due to dates not being opened up yet in October, but I agree with earlier post about wording being vague. Hopefully they will clarify soon.



There is a link a page back for the garden view dessert party.  Weird it doesn't show under the halloween party info on disney's site.


----------



## Cloe Colton

Question about the ride overlays they added this year. Do we know if these ride overlays are IN ADDITION to what was offered last year or will it just be those three this year?


----------



## goofygal531

Cinderumbrella said:


> Ok, so assuming it will be busy during Labor Day Weekend , what are ride lines like on a sold out party these days? I’ve done sold out 10/31 & 11/1 parties but not in close to 10 years. Sounds like they sell more tickets now?
> 
> Our priority is rides not characters. We would watch the second parade (if at all) and are content to watch fireworks from a last minute (and not perfectly situated) spot.




That’s definitely a better way to judge. We’ve attended August/Labor Day weekend parties and were told they were some of the lowest attendance of the season. Everything was a walk on. However, with everything opening Labor Day weekend you really can’t predict what to expect. 

We’re now considering the 8/27 party with the announcement of the ride overlays.  I had to promise my son a costume t-shirt. It will probably be 110 degrees!


----------



## FoxC63

jennab said:


> There is a link a page back for the garden view dessert party.  Weird it doesn't show under the halloween party info on disney's site.



I don't believe it did last year either.


----------



## GillianP1301

How is it possible we are here again this year with uncertainty around parade viewing?  Ayiyi. I've booked 8/30 anyway, not entirely sure I'll keep it.

I asked KtP about his claim of parade viewing on FB and he did respond to me and said it was info he had heard, but not yet posted. I find that pretty odd, but nothing about parade viewing and this dessert party would surprise me at this point. It is kinda making me wonder if maybe there will be something else bookable with parade viewing, like a dining package? Time will tell!


----------



## GillianP1301

keishashadow said:


> Any aph or DVC discounts?
> 
> . Thanks for posting
> 
> Think I have the differences sorted...
> 
> Is this the gist of it???
> 
> *Tomorrowland terrace is at 9:15 pm (later than last year, were able to access and get good seat at 7 pm then). *
> 
> $84
> 
> Plaza garden
> 
> Dessert party at 8:45pm. Believe that pkg had seating in area across the walkway?
> 
> FW viewing at 10:15 Pm
> 
> $69
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone verified this officially with WDW yet when booking?
> 
> 
> 
> As did I!



That was because of the parade viewing mixup. Because they were honouring the parade viewing for people who booked before the website was corrected, they ended up opening up the check-in early to get people situation and the logistics of the parade viewing communicated. I'm pretty sure the confirmation emails last year and a start time the same or close to what it is this year.


----------



## 123SA

Here's the language in my confirmation for dessert party  for opening night.  If parade was included, wouldn't there be info about it here?

Guest Policies Ver condiciones en Español
Cancel
- There is a 5 Day cancellation policy. Full price will be charged/forfeited if canceling within 5 Days or no show of the reservation.
Restriction / Requirement
-
Guests who have purchased the HalloWishes Premium Package may check-in beginning at 4:00 PM at Tomorrowland Terrace, where they will receive a credential for identification.  Guests are advised to return to Tomorrowland Terrace as early as 90 minutes prior to the Happy Hallowishes fireworks showing which begins at 10:15 PM.



- Allow up to 1 1/2 (or 1.5) hours to travel to your destination when traveling within WDW property.
- Menu Items, Pricing, and Hours are subject to change without notice.
- If applicable, Hard Ticket Event reservations.  You are making a reservation during an event which requires the purchase of a separately priced event admission ticket (ex: Mickey's Not-Scary-Halloween Party).  Guests with theme park admission must purchase the special event admission ticket in order to enter or remain in the park during the special event.  Special event tickets may be purchased at  disneyworld.com or by calling 407-WDISNEY. 
Note: The number of tickets available is limited for special events.  Events may sell out early. Special event tickets are valid only during specific event dates and hours.  Tickets are nontransferable and nonrefundable.
- PTY OF 51 or more: Party size can not be accommodated at this experience.
-
This Experience does not accept ANY Magic Your Way dining entitlements

- Fireworks and entertainment are subject to change and not guaranteed.


----------



## Cluelyss

123SA said:


> Here's the language in my confirmation.  If parade was included, wouldn't there be info about it here?
> 
> Guest Policies Ver condiciones en Español
> Cancel
> - There is a 5 Day cancellation policy. Full price will be charged/forfeited if canceling within 5 Days or no show of the reservation.
> Restriction / Requirement
> -
> Guests who have purchased the HalloWishes Premium Package may check-in beginning at 4:00 PM at Tomorrowland Terrace, where they will receive a credential for identification.  Guests are advised to return to Tomorrowland Terrace as early as 90 minutes prior to the Happy Hallowishes fireworks showing which begins at 10:15 PM.
> 
> 
> 
> - Allow up to 1 1/2 (or 1.5) hours to travel to your destination when traveling within WDW property.
> - Menu Items, Pricing, and Hours are subject to change without notice.
> - If applicable, Hard Ticket Event reservations.  You are making a reservation during an event which requires the purchase of a separately priced event admission ticket (ex: Mickey's Not-Scary-Halloween Party).  Guests with theme park admission must purchase the special event admission ticket in order to enter or remain in the park during the special event.  Special event tickets may be purchased at  disneyworld.com or by calling 407-WDISNEY.
> Note: The number of tickets available is limited for special events.  Events may sell out early. Special event tickets are valid only during specific event dates and hours.  Tickets are nontransferable and nonrefundable.
> - PTY OF 51 or more: Party size can not be accommodated at this experience.
> -
> This Experience does not accept ANY Magic Your Way dining entitlements
> 
> - Fireworks and entertainment are subject to change and not guaranteed.


Possibly, though I think this line covers them in just about any instance:

- *Fireworks and entertainment are subject to change and not guaranteed.
*
Also, based on prior years, what the site / email says today is not necessarily what will be tomorrow. LOL


----------



## RJstanis

bpesch said:


> With the opening of SW:GE the past parties aren't going to be much help for gauging crowds. No telling what's going to happen. It's definitely a "wait and see" situation.



This. I would fully anticipate them to sell out that weekend, as well as the later parties near the opening of swge due to the greater crowds being on property. The good thing with mnshhp, a sold out party is just like any other sold party, whether it be Sept or Oct in terms of crowds (except the first parties where it seems to be more chaotic). Obviously that might not be the case, but I'd prepare that way regardless.



Cloe Colton said:


> Question about the ride overlays they added this year. Do we know if these ride overlays are IN ADDITION to what was offered last year or will it just be those three this year?



I emailed Disney when another site unofficially announced the new overlays coming. I had asked them if Space Moutain was or could return since we loved it so much. I got the standard reply that nothing has been announced officially if there's going to be any overlays at all this year, but they appreciated the feedback, yada yada. If I had to guess, I would say it would be added as different this year instead of in addition to what was added. Disney rarely adds something without subtraction somewhere else when it comes to characters and entertainment.  But this is just my opinion.


----------



## Cluelyss

RJstanis said:


> I emailed Disney when another site unofficially announced the new overlays coming. I had asked them if Space Moutain was or could return since we loved it so much. I got the standard reply that nothing has been announced officially if there's going to be any overlays at all this year, but they appreciated the feedback, yada yada. If I had to guess, I would say it would be added as different this year instead of in addition to what was added. Disney rarely adds something without subtraction somewhere else when it comes to characters and entertainment.  But this is just my opinion.


I agree. I believe the new ride overlays will take the place of last year’s, especially since the MK Villains event is getting Space and POC overlays. But we’ll have to wait and see!


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> I agree. I believe the new ride overlays will take the place of last year’s, especially since the *MK Villains event* is getting Space and POC overlays. But we’ll have to wait and see!



Speaking of *MK Villains *(after hours)* event*, I think Robert Niles from "Theme Park Insider" summed the no Villains Meet & Greet perfectly:

_"..there will be no meet and greets with the characters at this event. (*This is where you might start thinking that the biggest Disney Villain here is whoever made that decision.*)" _

Link:  https://www.themeparkinsider.com/flume/201904/6696/


----------



## mmouse50

Has anyone been able to book the dessert party for September?  I was wanting the 15th but it is showing no Availability- do you think it is sold out already?


----------



## FoxC63

mmouse50 said:


> Has anyone been able to book the dessert party for September?  I was wanting the 15th but it is showing no Availability- do you think it is sold out already?



No, it can't be sold out so soon.  I'm thinking it's just a glitch. That is weird though.


----------



## anneboleyn

mmouse50 said:


> Has anyone been able to book the dessert party for September?  I was wanting the 15th but it is showing no Availability- do you think it is sold out already?



I was able to book one for the week before...it may be the website glitching out.


----------



## Jillianna

mmouse50 said:


> Has anyone been able to book the dessert party for September?  I was wanting the 15th but it is showing no Availability- do you think it is sold out already?


For the entire day I have not been able to to book the dessert party on September 15. I called DSS early in the day and  the Diseny  reservation line and neither could book in on that date. They had no idea why....


----------



## ksromack

I guess this means there won't be a Tony's Dessert party for this year's MNSSHP?  I only want the dessert party if it includes parade viewing.....otherwise I'll get my spot for the fireworks and parade on my own.  I dont want to choose between the parade and fireworks although if I had to, the parade would win.


----------



## anneboleyn

ksromack said:


> I guess this means there won't be a Tony's Dessert party for this year's MNSSHP?  I only want the dessert party if it includes parade viewing.....otherwise I'll get my spot for the fireworks and parade on my own.  I dont want to choose between the parade and fireworks although if I had to, the parade would win.



I am in the same boat as you. I only want the dessert party if it includes the parade OR there is a new fireworks show like the rumors say. I have booked both dessert parties and I figure I will just cancel one or both when I find out more info.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Anyone happen to have screen shots or cut/paste of the dessert party pages  from last year?   I know we dissected that language to death at the time.  Txs!


----------



## DizMinMouse

mmouse50 said:


> Has anyone been able to book the dessert party for September?  I was wanting the 15th but it is showing no Availability- do you think it is sold out already?


I was able to book the “Halloween Fireworks Dessert Party at Tomorrowland Terrace” today around noon for Sunday 9/8/2019. I hope you’ve been able to get the date you wanted by now. I would be surprised if Sept sold out that fast. I’ll keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## ksromack

We've done the Wishes Tommorowland Terrace Dessert party....just not crazy about this view for the fireworks, especially if the show will be projection heavy like last year's Hallowishes.  I'm on the fence.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Anyone happen to have screen shots or cut/paste of the dessert party pages  from last year?   I know we dissected that language to death at the time.  Txs!


https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...y-a-spooktacular-celebration.3665880/page-116

Only because I first saw it listed with parade viewing, and then saw it was taken out but left under the "know before you go".

This year I would say the error is on the communication with bloggers-? I would say it's a no for parade viewing. Maybe they will add something else like MVMCP.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...y-a-spooktacular-celebration.3665880/page-116
> 
> Only because I first saw it listed with parade viewing, and then saw it was taken out but left under the "know before you go".
> 
> This year I would say the error is on the communication with bloggers-? I would say it's a no for parade viewing. Maybe they will add something else like MVMCP.



Cool, thanks!  What I was really looking for is the description of the fireworks.

So last year:
...."where you can enjoy priority views of the *Happy HalloWishes Fireworks* spectacular over Cinderella Castle."

This year:
... "where you can enjoy priority views of the *Halloween fireworks spectacular* over Cinderella Castle."

They's also calling it "Halloween Fireworks Dessert Party with Plaza Garden Viewing" vs "Happy Hallowishes Dessert Party with Plaza Garden Viewing"

Not that I'm dissecting the website or anything. 

Interesting edit.


----------



## anneboleyn

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> This year I would say the error is on the communication with bloggers-? I would say it's a no for parade viewing. Maybe they will add something else like MVMCP.



I agree, I highly highly doubt there will be parade viewing for the dessert parties.

I am also holding out hope that they do something similar at Tony’s like they did at MVMCP that does include parade viewing though!


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Cool, thanks!  What I was really looking for is the description of the fireworks.
> 
> So last year:
> ...."where you can enjoy priority views of the *Happy HalloWishes Fireworks* spectacular over Cinderella Castle."
> 
> This year:
> ... "where you can enjoy priority views of the Halloween fireworks spectacular over Cinderella Castle."
> 
> They's also calling it "Halloween Fireworks Dessert Party with Plaza Garden Viewing" vs "Happy Hallowishes Dessert Party with Plaza Garden Viewing"
> 
> Not that I'm dissecting the website or anything.
> 
> Interesting edit.



Sorry, parade on the brain. And I am on muscle relaxers, sooooo 

They changed the name last year from the year before too. It was Premium something, which is where I think the parade view came into play.

You go back to your dissecting, I will stop adding more confusion.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Sorry, parade on the brain. And I am on muscle relaxers, sooooo



No way, your post gave me exactly what I needed.  

I have gotten in the habit of cutting/pasting/saving the descriptions of these things to spot changes over time, but for some reason I didn't have that one.  Thank you again!


----------



## sherlockmiles

Jillianna said:


> For the entire day I have not been able to to book the dessert party on September 15. I called DSS early in the day and  the Disney  reservation line and neither could book in on that date. They had no idea why....



Yep me too.  Spent on line since 11am and on the phone twice for over an hour.  Could not get a booking for 9/15!!

I ended up booking for 9/17 but not happy about it and will keep looking to move it.


----------



## Cloe Colton

RJstanis said:


> This. I would fully anticipate them to sell out that weekend, as well as the later parties near the opening of swge due to the greater crowds being on property. The good thing with mnshhp, a sold out party is just like any other sold party, whether it be Sept or Oct in terms of crowds (except the first parties where it seems to be more chaotic). Obviously that might not be the case, but I'd prepare that way regardless.
> 
> 
> 
> I emailed Disney when another site unofficially announced the new overlays coming. I had asked them if Space Moutain was or could return since we loved it so much. I got the standard reply that nothing has been announced officially if there's going to be any overlays at all this year, but they appreciated the feedback, yada yada. If I had to guess, I would say it would be added as different this year instead of in addition to what was added. Disney rarely adds something without subtraction somewhere else when it comes to characters and entertainment.  But this is just my opinion.



That was my understanding too until I read an article, I think from WDWNT today, that said the new ones added were in addition and I was surprised lol glad I'm not the only one who got the impression that these were new and the only overlays this year!


----------



## Cinderumbrella

Cloe Colton said:


> That was my understanding too until I read an article, I think from WDWNT today, that said the new ones added were in addition and I was surprised lol glad I'm not the only one who got the impression that these were new and the only overlays this year!



WDWNT is frequently wrong about details.

It really sounds like new not additions to me as well. I’m assuming we won’t know for sure until sometime in August (perhaps not even until first party).


----------



## sam1998

I’m sure it’s been mentioned in the past, and I’ve been to parties before, but is there a guesstimate of how many tickets they sell to these events?


----------



## disneydreamer781

I'm really trying to make a decision between which party to do Halloween week. I have the option of Sunday 10/27, Tuesday 10/29 or the Friday night 11/1 to choose from. I'm in no way choosing Halloween night because I anticipate the crowds to be higher. I guess I'll just wait until the 14-30 day mark and see what's left.


----------



## Cluelyss

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Cool, thanks!  What I was really looking for is the description of the fireworks.
> 
> So last year:
> ...."where you can enjoy priority views of the *Happy HalloWishes Fireworks* spectacular over Cinderella Castle."
> 
> This year:
> ... "where you can enjoy priority views of the *Halloween fireworks spectacular* over Cinderella Castle."
> 
> They's also calling it "Halloween Fireworks Dessert Party with Plaza Garden Viewing" vs "Happy Hallowishes Dessert Party with Plaza Garden Viewing"
> 
> Not that I'm dissecting the website or anything.
> 
> Interesting edit.


Guess that confirms the rumor of a new fireworks show, huh??


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Cluelyss said:


> Guess that confirms the rumor of a new fireworks show, huh??



It would seem to, right?  Why edit that one bit? I guess with Wishes retired, it was about time to retire the name Hallowishes as well.


----------



## Cluelyss

GADisneyDad14 said:


> It would seem to, right?  Why edit that one bit? I guess with Wishes retired, it was about time to retire the name Hallowishes as well.


I have no issue with a new name....but the idea of a new show is devastating


----------



## GoDisney18

TheOneWithTheTriplets said:


> Question for you all about the character lines: how much do people leave an adult or two in a character line and let the kids, say, trick or treat in the area until the adult is closer to the front?
> 
> My kids would love to meet Moana and Seven Dwarfs specifically, and we'll have enough adults to split up and have one wait if that's feasible. I know when we visited in March, that seemed pretty common at certain greets: I think every single person waiting for Ralph and Vanelope just left one adult in line and let the kids play in the Imagination activity area.
> 
> If that's not how things are done for these greets, then we can prepare the kids for the long haul. Personally, I think everyone's line-waiting experience is better when there aren't bored, whiny kids, but I'll certainly go with the accepted practice.



When we met Moana last year, I waited in the line for an hour outside while hubby took the kids on a few rides.  Moana's line was right in the hot sun with no shade so there was no way the kids would have lasted.  He stuck to close rides like Alladin's carpets and the treehouse.  Once the line moved so that I was in the Tiki room,  he brought them back and it was still another half hour.  Just be sure you have everyone with you once you get inside because it's pretty hard to get through the line to find your party.  We joke about how Mom had to melt in sun for an hour to meet her but it was totally worth it.


----------



## TotallyMinnie83

sherlockmiles said:


> Yep me too.  Spent on line since 11am and on the phone twice for over an hour.  Could not get a booking for 9/15!!
> 
> I ended up booking for 9/17 but not happy about it and will keep looking to move it.



I am in the exact same situation.  Want 9/15.  Booked 9/17.  I was going to call today, but it seems like that would be a waste of time right now.  So I will wait and keep checking the website.


----------



## TheOneWithTheTriplets

GoDisney18 said:


> When we met Moana last year, I waited in the line for an hour outside while hubby took the kids on a few rides.  Moana's line was right in the hot sun with no shade so there was no way the kids would have lasted.  He stuck to close rides like Alladin's carpets and the treehouse.  Once the line moved so that I was in the Tiki room,  he brought them back and it was still another half hour.  Just be sure you have everyone with you once you get inside because it's pretty hard to get through the line to find your party.  We joke about how Mom had to melt in sun for an hour to meet her but it was totally worth it.



Great info. Appreciate the feedback. I guess I'm bringing a parasol for my afternoon bake that day


----------



## sherlockmiles

TotallyMinnie83 said:


> I am in the exact same situation.  Want 9/15.  Booked 9/17.  I was going to call today, but it seems like that would be a waste of time right now.  So I will wait and keep checking the website.



If I'm able to get 9/15 at any time I'll be sure to post.


----------



## sherlockmiles

TotallyMinnie83 said:


> I am in the exact same situation.  Want 9/15.  Booked 9/17.  I was going to call today, but it seems like that would be a waste of time right now.  So I will wait and keep checking the website.



Are you going to 2 parties? 9/15 & 9/17?
We will be there.
Current costumes look like safari outfits for one and newsies outfits for the other, but not set in stone.
what are you guys wearing?  will keep an eye out....


----------



## Cloe Colton

sherlockmiles said:


> Are you going to 2 parties? 9/15 & 9/17?
> We will be there.
> Current costumes look like safari outfits for one and newsies outfits for the other, but not set in stone.
> what are you guys wearing?  will keep an eye out....



I'll be at the party 9/15! Winnie the Pooh and Tigger Disneybound!


----------



## TotallyMinnie83

sherlockmiles said:


> Are you going to 2 parties? 9/15 & 9/17?
> We will be there.
> Current costumes look like safari outfits for one and newsies outfits for the other, but not set in stone.
> what are you guys wearing?  will keep an eye out....



Yes, we are going to 2 parties.  I'm really excited about doing 2 this year.  There are so many different activities and I always feel like I am missing out on something.  I'm not sure what we are wear yet.


----------



## Jillianna

sherlockmiles said:


> If I'm able to get 9/15 at any time I'll be sure to post.


I just talked with DSS again about September 15 dessert party.  He was not able to book it either.....  I asked him if he could contact IT to see if there is a glitch in the system.  He said he would open work ticket and send to them. So we will see what happens. Keep checking. I will let u know if I get anything.


----------



## sherlockmiles

Jillianna said:


> I just talked with DSS again about September 15 dessert party.  He was not able to book it either.....  I asked him if he could contact IT to see if there is a glitch in the system.  He said he would open work ticket and send to them. So we will see what happens. Keep checking. I will let u know if I get anything.



Excellent - looking forward to hearing what comes of it.

SO glad it wasn't just me....I was really getting anxious


----------



## sherlockmiles

Cloe Colton said:


> I'll be at the party 9/15! Winnie the Pooh and Tigger Disneybound!



Excellent - hope to bounce into you!!


----------



## mmouse50

I am starting to regret my trip that includes 9/15 - I thought I had the perfect day planned at MK - do EMM the spend the rest of the day at MK and do the dessert party at the Halloween party. But can’t get EMM (not offered on the 15th for some reason) and not I can’t get the dessert party - going for such a short period of time (Saturday 9/14 thru noon on Tuesday 9/17) - my traveling companions worked hard to get those days off so we are so of stuck - I guess we will make do.


----------



## Gooofy-Blade

Decorations Question:  We are taking a new family with us 9/9 thru 9/14.  We will not be attending the MNSSHP and know how to hop to other parks.  However, I'm hoping our new family can at least see most of MK with the normal decor.  So, how much is MK decorated for Halloween during our week?  Any main street pictures?  Not a crisis but curious.


----------



## rteetz

Gooofy-Blade said:


> Decorations Question:  We are taking a new family with us 9/9 thru 9/14.  We will not be attending the MNSSHP and know how to hop to other parks.  However, I'm hoping our new family can at least see most of MK with the normal decor.  So, how much is MK decorated for Halloween during our week?  Any main street pictures?  Not a crisis but curious.


Halloween decor is really only on Main Street. All the decor will be up during your week as the parties begin in mid August.


----------



## sheila14

TotallyMinnie83 said:


> I am in the exact same situation.  Want 9/15.  Booked 9/17.  I was going to call today, but it seems like that would be a waste of time right now.  So I will wait and keep checking the website.


See you both there on 9/17


----------



## sheila14

sherlockmiles said:


> Are you going to 2 parties? 9/15 & 9/17?
> We will be there.
> Current costumes look like safari outfits for one and newsies outfits for the other, but not set in stone.
> what are you guys wearing?  will keep an eye out....


I might also do 9-15 but this would be a third party!!! I am already running out of packing space!!!


----------



## Jillianna

Fireworks dessert party update for September 15: I talked with DSS for the 3rd day in a row about no availablity for the 9/15 dessert party. The CM I talked with took my number and said she would talk with her lead about the situation and call me back with what she finds out. I will give the  a few days and see what happens...........to be continue...........


----------



## TotallyMinnie83

Jillianna said:


> Fireworks dessert party update for September 15: I talked with DSS for the 3rd day in a row about no availablity for the 9/15 dessert party. The CM I talked with took my number and said she would talk with her lead about the situation and call me back with what she finds out. I will give the  a few days and see what happens...........to be continue...........



Thank you for doing that and for updating the rest of us.  I keep checking online just in case something changes.  I've tried both the Terrace seating and the Plaza View options for 9/15.


----------



## Alaskangirl02

I contacted Disney Signature Services to ask if parade viewing was included as part of this year’s dessert packages. The reply I received:

 “We are so excited that you are planning on attending Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party this year! It is one of my absolute favorite Walt Disney World events! At this time, there are no plans to include parade viewing with the Halloween Fireworks Dessert Party, however it definitely has lots of other benefits! I personally would recommend experiencing it at least once so that you can get a guaranteed great viewing location for our special Halloween fireworks show!

Please let us know if you have any further questions!

Thank you and have a magical day!”

I’m uncertain if this is the final word, but I did want to share my reply.


----------



## Jillianna

TotallyMinnie83 said:


> Thank you for doing that and for updating the rest of us.  I keep checking online just in case something changes.  I've tried both the Terrace seating and the Plaza View options for 9/15.


Yes me too.


----------



## FoxC63

*NEWS*

*Walt Disney World Resorts Now Charging Handling Fees For Front Desk and In-Room Grocery Deliveries*
According to Walt Disney World resorts will now charge a $6.00 handling fee (per order) for all in-room deliveries, as well as for any package or grocery holds received through the front desk.

WDW News Today Link:  https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/walt-disn...or-front-desk-and-in-room-grocery-deliveries/

WDW Link:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/mail-services/

FYI - This is not new, it was $5 and at the discretion of the resort.


----------



## CMNJ

FoxC63 said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> *Walt Disney World Resorts Now Charging Handling Fees For Front Desk and In-Room Grocery Deliveries*
> According to Walt Disney World resorts will now charge a $6.00 handling fee (per order) for all in-room deliveries, as well as for any package or grocery holds received through the front desk.
> 
> WDW News Today Link:  https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/walt-disn...or-front-desk-and-in-room-grocery-deliveries/
> 
> WDW Link:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/mail-services/
> 
> FYI - This is not new, it was $5 and at the discretion of the resort.


This is new. Previously any packages shipped to the resort incurred the $5 fee you mentioned. Now ANY delivery received by bell services (or that bell services delivers to your room) will incur a $6 fee. So all those who have groceries delivered from garden grocer, instacart, etc will now have to pay $6 per order or receive the order themselves and transport it to their room on their own. It also appears from what I read that even if the guest arrives with groceries and needs assistance getting them to their room they would also have to pay the new fee.


----------



## FoxC63

CMNJ said:


> This is new. Previously any packages shipped to the resort incurred the $5 fee you mentioned. Now ANY delivery received by bell services (or that bell services delivers to your room) will incur a $6 fee. So all those who have groceries delivered from garden grocer, instacart, etc will now have to pay $6 per order or receive the order themselves and transport it to their room on their own. It also appears from what I read that even if the guest arrives with groceries and needs assistance getting them to their room they would also have to pay the new fee.



Last year people reported $5 fee on groceries as well, it's not new as seen [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/disney-charging-5-for-deliveries-to-resort.3661144/"]here[/URL].  Bottled water is a grocery item.


----------



## Alaskangirl02

Wdw1015 said:


> Dessert party is now available to book
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/magic-kingdom/mickeys-not-so-scary-fireworks-dessert-party-tomorrowlandterrace/
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/magic-kingdom/happy-hallowishes-dessert-package-plaza-view/


Thank you so much for posting these, and to jennab for referring me to these links!

I was able to pull up both Terrace and Garden View Parties yesterday, but today I’m getting error messages when I try to pull up the Garden View Party. Anyone else having difficulty?


----------



## wendlle

Just booked tickets to the 9/10 party.
I'm hoping beyond hope that they offer a Parade Package with dinner or ANYTHING basically. I really want a spot for the parade. My toddler who was 19 months at the time was crushed by people vying for a spot. Those Halloween crowds can be vicious when it comes to the parade.
I'd love to do costumes this year. Two Adults and two girls, one will be 3.5 and the other 10 months.
DD3.5 is doing BBB that day and will have a Cinderella inspired dress on so maybe something along those lines for all of us?


----------



## Figment519

Alaskangirl02 said:


> Thank you so much for posting these, and to jennab for referring me to these links!
> 
> I was able to pull up both Terrace and Garden View Parties yesterday, but today I’m getting error messages when I try to pull up the Garden View Party. Anyone else having difficulty?



I have only been able to pull up the Tomorrowland terrace party since it opened. When I click on the plaza party, I get an error message, ‘we had to duck out’ etc.  I called and was told there was no availability for the plaza garden on the day I wanted - 8/27 (I find that hard to believe, since I called as soon as the parties opened for booking). Anyway, I booked the terrrace, but wondering if everyone else is having this problem?


----------



## Alaskangirl02

Figment519 said:


> I have only been able to pull up the Tomorrowland terrace party since it opened. When I click on the plaza party, I get an error message, ‘we had to duck out’ etc.  I called and was told there was no availability for the plaza garden on the day I wanted - 8/27 (I find that hard to believe, since I called as soon as the parties opened for booking). Anyway, I booked the terrrace, but wondering if everyone else is having this problem?


When I first used the Plaza Garden link, I was able to pull up those Plaza Garden parties, however, our booking window doesn’t open for another week so I couldn’t make our reservation. I tried to check the times of the parties again yesterday and also got the “we had to duck out” message.

I did some online research late yesterday and came across this article https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/happy-hallowishes-dessert-party-dates-announced-for-2019/. It states one notable change is “Terrace view is the only option” for the Halloween Dessert Party; Plaza Garden Viewing is no longer available. 

 I’m wondering if those who snagged a Plaza Garden View already will be among a select few to enjoy a very limited crowd?

Maybe this was the notable change some of the other bloggers were reporting but were just given incorrect information in the beginning? Not flagpole viewing, but removal of Plaza Garden View Party?

Just speculating, but it makes since link no longer working.


----------



## FFMickey

Figment519 said:


> I have only been able to pull up the Tomorrowland terrace party since it opened. When I click on the plaza party, I get an error message, ‘we had to duck out’ etc.  I called and was told there was no availability for the plaza garden on the day I wanted - 8/27 (I find that hard to believe, since I called as soon as the parties opened for booking). Anyway, I booked the terrrace, but wondering if everyone else is having this problem?


I just checked and you should be able to book the Plaza Garden viewing. I checked your date and can book up to the max 49 people so your party should be covered.

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/magic-kingdom/mickeys-not-so-scary-fireworks-dessert-party/


----------



## jennab

FFMickey said:


> I just checked and you should be able to book the Plaza Garden viewing. I checked your date and can book up to the max 49 people so your party should be covered.
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/magic-kingdom/mickeys-not-so-scary-fireworks-dessert-party/



Yeah I think they changed the name so the site moved since originally it said Hallowishes still!


----------



## FFMickey

jennab said:


> Yeah I think they changed the name so the site moved since originally it said Hallowishes still!


Yeah, I read the rumors that a new fireworks show was coming.


----------



## Figment519

FFMickey said:


> I just checked and you should be able to book the Plaza Garden viewing. I checked your date and can book up to the max 49 people so your party should be covered.
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/magic-kingdom/mickeys-not-so-scary-fireworks-dessert-party/



Thank you for your help! Unfortunately, when I click that link I still get the error message... maybe I’ll try calling again . I actually wouldn’t mind paying more for the Terrace if it was still Hallowishes, but I’m assuming that the new show will be heavy on projections like Happily Ever After, and I’d rather be in the plaza garden to see that.


----------



## Best Aunt

Figment519 said:


> Thank you for your help! Unfortunately, when I click that link I still get the error message... maybe I’ll try calling again . I actually wouldn’t mind paying more for the Terrace if it was still Hallowishes, but I’m assuming that the new show will be heavy on projections like Happily Ever After, and I’d rather be in the plaza garden to see that.



Did you clear the cookies in your web browser?  Or try a different web browser?  

(Sorry if you already thought of that)


----------



## Figment519

Best Aunt said:


> Did you clear the cookies in your web browser?  Or try a different web browser?
> 
> (Sorry if you already thought of that)



Thank you so much!!! That was the problem! I feel like such a dummy but I really appreciate the help


----------



## ksromack

Alaskangirl02 said:


> When I first used the Plaza Garden link, I was able to pull up those Plaza Garden parties, however, our booking window doesn’t open for another week so I couldn’t make our reservation. I tried to check the times of the parties again yesterday and also got the “we had to duck out” message.
> 
> I did some online research late yesterday and came across this article https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/happy-hallowishes-dessert-party-dates-announced-for-2019/. It states one notable change is “Terrace view is the only option” for the Halloween Dessert Party; Plaza Garden Viewing is no longer available.
> 
> I’m wondering if those who snagged a Plaza Garden View already will be among a select few to enjoy a very limited crowd?
> 
> Maybe this was the notable change some of the other bloggers were reporting but were just given incorrect information in the beginning? Not flagpole viewing, but removal of Plaza Garden View Party?
> 
> Just speculating, but it makes since link no longer working.





FFMickey said:


> I just checked and you should be able to book the Plaza Garden viewing. I checked your date and can book up to the max 49 people so your party should be covered.
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/magic-kingdom/mickeys-not-so-scary-fireworks-dessert-party/


Plaza Garden viewing is available for our party on Sept 2nd.  Last year we just went to the garden area in front of Casey's and had great fireworks viewing....for free.  I wonder if that area will be available again this year?  I know some nights that spot is reserved for VIPs but it was clearly available for anyone on our party night last year. I don't even care about the desserts and don't really care for the Tomorrowland Terrace as a viewing area especially as mentioned by a pp, you cannot see the projections adequately from that vantage point.  It IS nice to be able to sit through them, though!

What I really want is parade viewing.  Still holding out hope for that.  I know Tony's was a huge success last year for MVMCP (we did that one) and I would book that one again in a heartbeat if it were offered for MNSSHP this year.


----------



## wendlle

ksromack said:


> What I really want is parade viewing.  Still holding out hope for that.  I know Tony's was a huge success last year for MVMCP (we did that one) and I would book that one again in a heartbeat if it were offered for MNSSHP this year.



That's what I'm hoping for too. I'm checking twice a day to see if it will become available.


----------



## Joyful Jamie

bitty246 said:


> What is the earliest you can make an ADR for if you only plan on using the party ticket for entrance? We weren't planning on using a general admission ticket on our party day, instead we chose to add a day onto our trip. Unfortunately, I booked our party of 5 for BOG lunch on the party date. Rookie mistake!! I had to get 5 single dining reservations 5 minutes apart the next day   (even the WDW Dining representatives said there has got to be a better way! LOL). I'm hoping if we order ahead and time it just right, there won't be an issue.



I have a similar question... I want LTT on 9/29 for dinner before the party starts (I was hoping for around 5pm) but the only ADR I could get was at 3:50 pm. I cannot enter the park until 4pm with a MNSSHP ticket right? I was not planning to use a park ticket that day. Does LTT not take ADR's after 4pm on party days? Any chance they would let us in early enough to make that ADR????


----------



## wendlle

Joyful Jamie said:


> I have a similar question... I want LTT on 9/29 for dinner before the party starts (I was hoping for around 5pm) but the only ADR I could get was at 3:50 pm. I cannot enter the park until 4pm with a MNSSHP ticket right? I was not planning to use a park ticket that day. Does LTT not take ADR's after 4pm on party days? Any chance they would let us in early enough to make that ADR????



The ONLY TS places that have dining on Party Nights are CRT, BOG and Tony's as far as I'm aware. You can also I think get food at Skipper Canteen. 
You have to book using the "Halloween Party Dining" option. 
You won't be allowed in early if you don't have a park ticket - unless you get VERY lucky but I doubt it.


----------



## FoxC63

Joyful Jamie said:


> I have a similar question... I want LTT on 9/29 for dinner before the party starts (I was hoping for around 5pm) but the only ADR I could get was at 3:50 pm. I cannot enter the park until 4pm with a MNSSHP ticket right? I was not planning to use a park ticket that day. Does LTT not take ADR's after 4pm on party days? Any chance they would let us in early enough to make that ADR????





wendlle said:


> The ONLY TS places that have dining on Party Nights are CRT, BOG and Tony's as far as I'm aware. You can also I think get food at Skipper Canteen.
> You have to book using the "Halloween Party Dining" option.
> You won't be allowed in early if you don't have a park ticket - unless you get VERY lucky but I doubt it.



Keep your 3:50 ADR that's a really great time to eat.  I have never had an issue getting in earlier when we booked an ADR prior to 4pm.  All they do is check your reservation status at the tapstile.  You're good to go.


----------



## mmouse50

Ok - I am beginning to think that Sunday, 9/15 is going to be a bad day at MK.  First they don't have EMM like they do for the prior Sundays and now I can't get a reservation for the dessert party at MNSSHP.  I can get both for the 17th but I have to travel home that day.  Does anyone know what is going on the 15th, why they would cancel all the extra events - hopefully my tickets for MNSSHP are still good


----------



## Best Aunt

mmouse50 said:


> Ok - I am beginning to think that Sunday, 9/15 is going to be a bad day at MK.  First they don't have EMM like they do for the prior Sundays and now I can't get a reservation for the dessert party at MNSSHP.  I can get both for the 17th but I have to travel home that day.  Does anyone know what is going on the 15th, why they would cancel all the extra events - hopefully my tickets for MNSSHP are still good



Was EMM scheduled for that date and then cancelled?  Was a dessert party scheduled for that date and then cancelled?

Or did they just decide not to offer EMM on that date?  

And perhaps there are computer issues with booking the dessert party?  If you go back some pages here, it seems like other people have had trouble booking dessert parties for September.  One person couldn't book at first, then was able to book after either deleting the cookies in their web browser or trying a different web browser.

Did you try calling to ask about the dessert party?  Sometimes there are MDE issues which prevent a person from booking something which should be available.


----------



## Cluelyss

Joyful Jamie said:


> I have a similar question... I want LTT on 9/29 for dinner before the party starts (I was hoping for around 5pm) but the only ADR I could get was at 3:50 pm. I cannot enter the park until 4pm with a MNSSHP ticket right? I was not planning to use a park ticket that day. Does LTT not take ADR's after 4pm on party days? Any chance they would let us in early enough to make that ADR????


We have LTT booked for 4:45 on our party day (9/2).  Keep in mind that the 4-6 time period is a very popular one for party guests, it's very likely the restaurant is simply fully booked during those hours.  Keep checking back, and at worst, keep the 3:50 and show up a few minutes late.  No problem.


----------



## bitty246

Joyful Jamie said:


> I have a similar question... I want LTT on 9/29 for dinner before the party starts (I was hoping for around 5pm) but the only ADR I could get was at 3:50 pm. I cannot enter the park until 4pm with a MNSSHP ticket right? I was not planning to use a park ticket that day. Does LTT not take ADR's after 4pm on party days? Any chance they would let us in early enough to make that ADR????



I was told they will hold your reservation for 15 min. If you can make sure you are there early enough to make it through security right at 4:00, and book it straight to LTT, you may be ok.


----------



## sherlockmiles

Best Aunt said:


> Was EMM scheduled for that date and then cancelled?  Was a dessert party scheduled for that date and then cancelled?
> 
> Or did they just decide not to offer EMM on that date?
> 
> And perhaps there are computer issues with booking the dessert party?  If you go back some pages here, it seems like other people have had trouble booking dessert parties for September.  One person couldn't book at first, then was able to book after either deleting the cookies in their web browser or trying a different web browser.
> 
> Did you try calling to ask about the dessert party?  Sometimes there are MDE issues which prevent a person from booking something which should be available.




No one has been able to get dessert party reservations for 9/15.  MANY DISers have spent HOURS on the phone and no one (CMs or DISer) has been able to figure out what's going on.  Its almost like the date should NOT have been listed as a dessert party date.


----------



## sheila14

sherlockmiles said:


> No one has been able to get dessert party reservations for 9/15.  MANY DISers have spent HOURS on the phone and no one (CMs or DISer) has been able to figure out what's going on.  Its almost like the date should NOT have been listed as a dessert party date.


I have been trying myself and nothing?? I am curious to know what is going on.


----------



## ErinsMommy

We just booked for 11/1!


----------



## Wdw1015

Ok guys....have a WWYD situation. We are going to the first party and the rumers of a new firework show has me concerned it will be even crazier at the fireworks than I originally anticipated. I don’t really want to spend even more money on the dessert party nor do I want to spend party time here either. But the thought of having a reserved seating area sounds wonderful. 

For those that have gone to the dessert party during MNSSHP before, did you find it takes up much time? If we are paying for it, we don’t want to necessarily rush through it either though. 

Ahhh, I’m so torn!!


----------



## Cluelyss

Wdw1015 said:


> Ok guys....have a WWYD situation. We are going to the first party and the rumers of a new firework show has me concerned it will be even crazier at the fireworks than I originally anticipated. I don’t really want to spend even more money on the dessert party nor do I want to spend party time here either. But the thought of having a reserved seating area sounds wonderful.
> 
> For those that have gone to the dessert party during MNSSHP before, did you find it takes up much time? If we are paying for it, we don’t want to necessarily rush through it either though.
> 
> Ahhh, I’m so torn!!


In my opinion, I’m going to be spending that hour staking out a spot, anyway, so it’s worth it to spend some of that time relaxing with snacks. For the first party, I’d do it for sure. I expect a lot of folks will be trying to record the new show, making the area even crazier. And if it’s truly more projection based like HEA, you’ll need to be front and center to get the full effect.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Wdw1015 said:


> Ok guys....have a WWYD situation. We are going to the first party and the rumers of a new firework show has me concerned it will be even crazier at the fireworks than I originally anticipated. I don’t really want to spend even more money on the dessert party nor do I want to spend party time here either. But the thought of having a reserved seating area sounds wonderful.
> 
> For those that have gone to the dessert party during MNSSHP before, did you find it takes up much time? If we are paying for it, we don’t want to necessarily rush through it either though.
> 
> Ahhh, I’m so torn!!



I talk out of both sides of my mouth when it comes to the dessert party and MNSSHP.  While I am normally a dessert party fan, I don't think it's a good use of time and don't think it's "worth it" for the parties.  Time is so short and it's generally not hard to find a spot even on the busiest of days.  But yet I've booked the dessert party the last two years, so I don't follow my own advice.

The potential new fireworks show is a whole new ballgame though.  If true - and if I were going on the first night - I'd very much be in favor.  Everyone and their brother is going to be in the hub, give me that reserved spot!

BTW, nothing about the dessert party setup requires you have to show up on time.  The plaza garden version has a kind of obnoxious 1.5 hours early start time.  Half that time is about where we time things. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Wdw1015

Cluelyss said:


> In my opinion, I’m going to be spending that hour staking out a spot, anyway, so it’s worth it to spend some of that time relaxing with snacks. For the first party, I’d do it for sure. I expect a lot of folks will be trying to record the new show, making the area even crazier. And if it’s truly more projection based like HEA, you’ll need to be front and center to get the full effect.





GADisneyDad14 said:


> I talk out of both sides of my mouth when it comes to the dessert party and MNSSHP.  While I am normally a dessert party fan, I don't think it's a good use of time and don't think it's "worth it" for the parties.  Time is so short and it's generally not hard to find a spot even on the busiest of days.  But yet I've booked the dessert party the last two years, so I don't follow my own advice.
> 
> The potential new fireworks show is a whole new ballgame though.  If true - and if I were going on the first night - I'd very much be in favor.  Everyone and their brother is going to be in the hub, give me that reserved spot!
> 
> BTW, nothing about the dessert party setup means you have to show up on time.  The plaza garden version has a kind of obnoxious 1.5 hours early start time.  Half that time is about where we time things.
> 
> Hope that helps.



I think you guys both make excellent points, thanks for your insight! I’m thinking I’m going to book it. 

Now I’m curious how busy are the MNSSHP dessert parties compared to a normal HEA party? We did the HEA dessert party last year, just wondered about the number of people in the plaza would be like. Are they pretty comparable or do the party night ones usually have less people?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Wdw1015 said:


> I think you guys both make excellent points, thanks for your insight! I’m thinking I’m going to book it.
> 
> Now I’m curious how busy are the MNSSHP dessert parties compared to a normal HEA party? We did the HEA dessert party last year, just wondered about the number of people in the plaza would be like. Are they pretty comparable or do the party night ones usually have less people?



In my experience from two parties, nowhere near comparable.  2017 was so lightly attended, I figured no way they'd offer again in 2018.   2018 was a bit more people, but still nowhere close to an HEA night.  There's no "After Party" for MNSSHP, so you don't have that part of the guest count. 

Again, if there's a new show this could all be really stale info this year... but I'd definitely peg it as a lower guest count overall from my experience.  

Funny, I was just checking 8/16.  Kinda surprised with the rumors of a new show it's not sold out.  

FYI, it has a 5 day cancellation policy so if you don't mind fronting the money now, no real downside in booking then having the flexibility later if you're not feeling it.


----------



## ErinsMommy

I posted this on the MVMCP thread because well we're going to that one too, lol.  What is fastest way after party from MK to BC?  Both parties we're going to are the last of the season and I'm a bit nervous that we'll be exhausted and on a long bus line.


----------



## ErinsMommy

Looking for recommendations on what tweens, almost teen, kids wear to the party?  Last time we went she was younger and was all about Periwinkle so she did a light up skirt, wings, etc.  This time around, I doubt she'll want to be in a dress or skirt so looking for ideas.   (She started off with the idea of Harley Quinn but I'm not really yet on board with that idea yet. )


----------



## FoxC63

ErinsMommy said:


> We just booked for 11/1!



Great to see you back!  
Sure wish Disney held Club Villain the last time you created a thread for it.


----------



## GillianP1301

Wdw1015 said:


> Ok guys....have a WWYD situation. We are going to the first party and the rumers of a new firework show has me concerned it will be even crazier at the fireworks than I originally anticipated. I don’t really want to spend even more money on the dessert party nor do I want to spend party time here either. But the thought of having a reserved seating area sounds wonderful.
> 
> For those that have gone to the dessert party during MNSSHP before, did you find it takes up much time? If we are paying for it, we don’t want to necessarily rush through it either though.
> 
> Ahhh, I’m so torn!!



I really like having the dessert party during MNSSHP. I'm the type of person who gets a bit anxious thinking about staking out a good spot, worrying about what time to do that, etc... So the peace of mind knowing I have a reserved spot is well worth the time and money investment. Plus, the desserts are pretty good and fun too. It does take up some party time, but if you consider you would spend at least a good portion of that time staking out a spot anyway, it's really not that much more. When the parade viewing was included (which I also loved), that did take up a big chunk of the party overall from start to finish of the dessert/parade party piece and I could see more of an argument of it being too much time. We overcame that by going to two MNSSHP though and doing the dessert/parade party during only one of them. But, there is no parade viewing included this year so you are really not giving up that much more time than you would be without the dessert party and you have the benefit of desserts!


----------



## FoxC63

GillianP1301 said:


> I really like having the dessert party during MNSSHP. I'm the type of person who gets a bit anxious thinking about staking out a good spot, worrying about what time to do that, etc... So the peace of mind knowing I have a reserved spot is well worth the time and money investment. Plus, the desserts are pretty good and fun too. It does take up some party time, but if you consider you would spend at least a good portion of that time staking out a spot anyway, it's really not that much more. When the parade viewing was included (which I also loved), that did take up a big chunk of the party overall from start to finish of the dessert/parade party piece and I could see more of an argument of it being too much time. We overcame that by going to two MNSSHP though and doing the dessert/parade party during only one of them. But, there is no parade viewing included this year so you are really not giving up that much more time than you would be without the dessert party and you have the benefit of desserts!



Plus they serve the Specialty Treats at the dessert parties which can lead to long lines and or sell out at the designated locations.  You're able to try them all with no wait and get as many as you like.


----------



## ErinsMommy

FoxC63 said:


> Great to see you back!
> Sure wish Disney held Club Villain the last time you created a thread for it.



Thank you   Me too, but I thought I saw something that said CV was coming back??


----------



## FoxC63

ErinsMommy said:


> Thank you   Me too, but I thought I saw something that said CV was coming back??



This year?  Mind sharing the link!  I remember your daughter's costume too.  So much fun!

EDIT:  You must be referring to Villain After Hours Event at MK?  Which has no Villain meet & greets


----------



## ErinsMommy

FoxC63 said:


> This year?  Mind sharing the link!  I remember your daughter's costume too.  So much fun!
> 
> EDIT:  You must be referring to Villain After Hours Event at MK?  Which has no Villain meet & greets



Ohh yes that's what I was referring too.  If there's no M&Gs what's the purpose??


----------



## FoxC63

ErinsMommy said:


> Ohh yes that's what I was referring too.  If there's no M&Gs what's the purpose??



THIS^^^^!


----------



## ErinsMommy

FoxC63 said:


> This year?  Mind sharing the link!  I remember your daughter's costume too.  So much fun!



I'm hoping to find something fun for her this year but her brinking on the edge of teenhood, her taste in clothes/costumes has changed.  Gone - for now - are the days she'll dress up in light up tutu and wings.


----------



## FoxC63

ErinsMommy said:


> I'm hoping to find something fun for her this year but her brinking on the edge of teenhood, her taste in clothes/costumes has changed.  Gone - for now - are the days she'll dress up in light up tutu and wings.



Ah!  Growing pains - poor mamma!  
The only issue I've ever had with my son is he refuses to wear face paint but he's willing to wear anything I make, so that's a plus!


----------



## Wdw1015

GillianP1301 said:


> I really like having the dessert party during MNSSHP. I'm the type of person who gets a bit anxious thinking about staking out a good spot, worrying about what time to do that, etc... So the peace of mind knowing I have a reserved spot is well worth the time and money investment. Plus, the desserts are pretty good and fun too. It does take up some party time, but if you consider you would spend at least a good portion of that time staking out a spot anyway, it's really not that much more. When the parade viewing was included (which I also loved), that did take up a big chunk of the party overall from start to finish of the dessert/parade party piece and I could see more of an argument of it being too much time. We overcame that by going to two MNSSHP though and doing the dessert/parade party during only one of them. But, there is no parade viewing included this year so you are really not giving up that much more time than you would be without the dessert party and you have the benefit of desserts!


Ok, you guys are making such good points that I just booked it!! Thanks for your help!


----------



## Wdw1015

Do they release what desserts will be at the party prior to the first night?


----------



## AdrienneP23

Hi Disney friends!  We are going to the MNSSHP for the first time this year.  We plan on hitting the treat stations, seeing the parade, doing the dance parties, and maybe meeting some characters.  However, everything that I have read keeps saying that all of the character lines are so long.  How much truth is there to this?  We would love to meet Moana, but I don't want to waste the entire party in line to see her.  What about the more common characters like Goofy or Minnie, are their lines extremely long as well?  Any advice on the characters during the party would be appreciated!


----------



## hiroMYhero

AdrienneP23 said:


> Hi Disney friends!  We are going to the MNSSHP for the first time this year.  We plan on hitting the treat stations, seeing the parade, doing the dance parties, and maybe meeting some characters.  However, everything that I have read keeps saying that all of the character lines are so long.  How much truth is there to this?  We would love to meet Moana, but I don't want to waste the entire party in line to see her.  What about the more common characters like Goofy or Minnie, are their lines extremely long as well?  Any advice on the characters during the party would be appreciated!


Moved you to the MNSSHP thread where facts are in the first posts.


----------



## jennab

What are peoples thoughts between terrace and garden dessert parties for MNSSHP?  I know people say garden for HEA because of castle projections.  OR is this unknown because we don't know if the new show will have projections?  Also, it will be in Aug so most likely rain...  and HOT!


----------



## FoxC63

hiroMYhero said:


> Moved you to the MNSSHP thread where facts are in the first posts.



I see you're wearing your helmet, you must mean business!  Whoa, look out!


----------



## FoxC63

Wdw1015 said:


> Do they release what desserts will be at the party prior to the first night?



Yes they should.  Disney Parks Bolg releases information regarding the Specialty Treats which last year were available at the dessert parties.  There is also this bit of news that was released April 3, 2019 by Disney Food Blog:

*Halloween Fireworks Dessert Parties*
_
Before the fireworks show, guests can enjoy Halloween-themed items including cupcakes, chocolate-dipped strawberries, chocolate mousse, and ice cream along with seasonal fruits and cheeses. Beverage offerings will include specialty drinks like sparkling cider, signature lemonades, coffee, tea, and hot cocoa._

The above items have been a staple so all we need now are the Specialty Treats.  

DFB Link:  http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2019/...y-details-for-halloween-at-the-magic-kingdom/ 

Here's a 2018 video, Brandon did a really nice job!


----------



## ksromack

AdrienneP23 said:


> Hi Disney friends!  We are going to the MNSSHP for the first time this year.  We plan on hitting the treat stations, seeing the parade, doing the dance parties, and maybe meeting some characters.  However, everything that I have read keeps saying that all of the character lines are so long.  How much truth is there to this?  We would love to meet Moana, but I don't want to waste the entire party in line to see her.  What about the more common characters like Goofy or Minnie, are their lines extremely long as well?  Any advice on the characters during the party would be appreciated!


Last year we met Jack&Sally, Stitch dressed as Elvis, Goofy, and Queen of Hearts/Tweedles and still had time for rides, treats, and lots of ToTing.  I believe we did the characters in that order, too.  J&S first since they met at Mickey's Town Square.  We got inline begore the 4pm since we had APs.  Stitch was next and we were in line before he started meeting.  If you look at last year's party thread I believe I posted times and such.  The other two only had about 15 or so minute wait times.  



jennab said:


> What are peoples thoughts between terrace and garden dessert parties for MNSSHP?  I know people say garden for HEA because of castle projections.  OR is this unknown because we don't know if the new show will have projections?  Also, it will be in Aug so most likely rain...  and HOT!


I prefer plaza viewing since we dont know whether the show will be projection heavy....it seems that is the way things are going.  We did TT party for Wishes several years ago and it was fine for that, plus you had room and could sit but we were lucky and had a table right at the front.


----------



## kitkat4622

FFMickey said:


> I just checked and you should be able to book the Plaza Garden viewing. I checked your date and can book up to the max 49 people so your party should be covered.



I believe I recently read that plaza garden view is not included in this years MNSSHP dessert party. maybe someone else can confirm this


----------



## GADisneyDad14

kitkat4622 said:


> I believe I recently read that plaza garden view is not included in this years MNSSHP dessert party. maybe someone else can confirm this



FYI, there was some confusion about this at first, but both MNSSHP dessert party versions (Tomorrowland Terrace and Plaza Garden Viewing) are bookable on Disney’s website.


----------



## FoxC63

kitkat4622 said:


> I believe I recently read that plaza garden view is not included in this years MNSSHP dessert party. maybe someone else can confirm this



It is available.  I booked it for our party and was sent a confirmation email from Disney.


----------



## Minkishly

Just booked tickets for Aug 20! This will be our first ever MNSSHP!! I'm tempted to book the dessert party and / or an additional party night because I do want to catch the new Halloween fireworks without having to stake out a spot. MK is my least favorite park to camp for spots at. But the only other party we can attend is the first party on Aug 16 and I'm sure that's going to be so crowded. I guess I'll hold off for now, in case they release MK DAH in August. 

Anyhow, so excited to finally do this!


----------



## Raya

ErinsMommy said:


> I posted this on the MVMCP thread because well we're going to that one too, lol.  What is fastest way after party from MK to BC?  Both parties we're going to are the last of the season and I'm a bit nervous that we'll be exhausted and on a long bus line.



I'd suggest a walk to Contemporary and a taxi/Lyft from there. You could monorail over, but waits for the monorail run 10 to 15 minutes. I love YC/BC but it's not a fast ride and busses can be standing room only at the end of the night. For me the extra money spent on the car is worth it.


----------



## FoxC63

Raya said:


> I'd suggest a walk to Contemporary and a taxi/Lyft from there. You could monorail over, but waits for the monorail run 10 to 15 minutes. I love YC/BC but it's not a fast ride and busses can be standing room only at the end of the night. For me the extra money spent on the car is worth it.



Couldn't agree more!  Plus @ErinsMommy the condition of the monorail since you last visited are in desperate need of replacement, not TLC but replacement and break down often.  Stay.  Away.  From.  The.  Door!


----------



## FoxC63

I'm looking forward to seeing the new merchandise for the party.  I thought Disney did a great job last year on everything especially for the 25th anniversary of Hocus Pocus.  All the merchandise was very colorful and festive.

Still sad I missed out on purchasing Mummy Goofy he quickly sold out online, at MK stores and resort gift shops!   I don't collect plush items but really loved the details with him, so darn cute!!!


----------



## RJstanis

AdrienneP23 said:


> Hi Disney friends!  We are going to the MNSSHP for the first time this year.  We plan on hitting the treat stations, seeing the parade, doing the dance parties, and maybe meeting some characters.  However, everything that I have read keeps saying that all of the character lines are so long.  How much truth is there to this?  We would love to meet Moana, but I don't want to waste the entire party in line to see her.  What about the more common characters like Goofy or Minnie, are their lines extremely long as well?  Any advice on the characters during the party would be appreciated!




We went to Goofy and Minnie/Ducks sometime between 1115 and midnight last year. Goofy had one other person in line to see him, we walked right up to Minnie, and had maybe a 5-8 minute wait to meet Donald/Daisy right after that. None of that is a gurantee obviously, but that was our experience at our party in early Sept last year. I'd recommend waiting until that last hour to try and meet those 4 if they are bunched in New Fantasyland again this year.


----------



## OurLaughingPlace

I am a newbie when it comes to parties. We are attending the 8/16 party on the first night. I have been reading through all of these posts, but may have missed what I'm looking for, or maybe just questioning my understanding of it all.  I have several questions which I'm sure you can answer
1- do the two dessert parties (tomorrowland terrace and plaza garden viewing) serve the same desserts? and do you check in at the same place?
2- do you stand at the plaza garden viewing or are you allowed to sit on the grass? My dad, late 70's, is a total Disney nut and is coming with us - thinking he might like to be able to sit down.


----------



## FoxC63

OurLaughingPlace said:


> I am a newbie when it comes to parties. We are attending the 8/16 party on the first night. I have been reading through all of these posts, but may have missed what I'm looking for, or maybe just questioning my understanding of it all.  I have several questions which I'm sure you can answer
> 1- do the two dessert parties (tomorrowland terrace and plaza garden viewing) serve the same desserts? and do you check in at the same place?
> 2- do you stand at the plaza garden viewing or are you allowed to sit on the grass? My dad, late 70's, is a total Disney nut and is coming with us - thinking he might like to be able to sit down.



Yes.  Same desserts and *other items.  Last year we had mini cheese burger spring rolls which were pretty good.

You can stand or sit.  Many people were seated which was really nice.  Unfortunately there were those who held their recording devises above eye level - very rude not to mention annoying but just let them know they're blocking your view - nicely.  And that should solve the problem.  

Here's a photo breakdown of what was available in 2018:
http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2018/09/06/disney-world-hallowishes-dessert-party-photo-tour/


----------



## Cluelyss

OurLaughingPlace said:


> I am a newbie when it comes to parties. We are attending the 8/16 party on the first night. I have been reading through all of these posts, but may have missed what I'm looking for, or maybe just questioning my understanding of it all.  I have several questions which I'm sure you can answer
> 1- do the two dessert parties (tomorrowland terrace and plaza garden viewing) serve the same desserts? and do you check in at the same place?
> 2- do you stand at the plaza garden viewing or are you allowed to sit on the grass? My dad, late 70's, is a total Disney nut and is coming with us - thinking he might like to be able to sit down.


1 - Yes, desserts are the same. Check in is in the same area, but 2 separate podiums. IIRC, Plaza is to the right, terrace to the left. 

2 - You can do either, really depends on the crowds around you that night. I’ve been on nights when everyone sits, nights when everyone stands, and nights where there’s a bit of each.


----------



## OurLaughingPlace

Thanks you @FoxC63 and @Cluelyss for your help.  After looking at the link from FoxC63, I really want to go now. The desserts look great, but I guess I have to weigh the pros/cons and look at the costs (the Canadian dollar is not good compared to US dollar right now and the exchange makes the cost even tougher to get past). I love the idea of having a viewing spot for us (mainly my dad). I guess I'll talk to the family and decide if they are willing to give up some party time to do dessert party - this is likely a one and done for us party (of course we thought Disney was going to be a one and done trip for us many years ago ... but obviously not lol).


----------



## RJstanis

OurLaughingPlace said:


> Thanks you @FoxC63 and @Cluelyss for your help.  After looking at the link from FoxC63, I really want to go now. The desserts look great, but I guess I have to weigh the pros/cons and look at the costs (the Canadian dollar is not good compared to US dollar right now and the exchange makes the cost even tougher to get past). I love the idea of having a viewing spot for us (mainly my dad). I guess I'll talk to the family and decide if they are willing to give up some party time to do dessert party - this is likely a one and done for us party (of course we thought Disney was going to be a one and done trip for us many years ago ... but obviously not lol).



@Cluelyss said it best in a previous post, that you decide what fits for you and your family, and the best advice is if you were going to use an hour to lay claim to a spot anyway, then why not. The dessert party hasnt made sense for my family but we love the viewing area that is for the plaza party. We would sit on that side before they started reserving it for the dessert parties. They had covered FP stalls there so no one back then would sit there thinking it was reserved and it was glorious to sprall out on the fake lawn.
We have since watched in the same viewing spot that is opposite to that reserved area in front of Casey's. Our experience has been plenty of space to find a spot 10-15 min leading up to Hallowishes for free, but that was when there wasn't projections and not going to the first party.  Mid December 2017, we had two completely different experiences. The Xmas party had tons of room even after Wishes started, but HEA the night before was the complete opposite. It was completely full 30 min prior to starting and we were shoulder to shoulder in the B.O.-palooza, which was lovely.

If I had to guess, I would anticipate, like Cluelyss, that my latter experience will be closer to the norm due to having projections now. That gives the dessert party even more value imo (still not enough for me lol), to not have to fight the crowds and have a guranteed spot with a full stomach if you can afford it.

If you decided to be a cheapskate like me, we divide and conquer. One of us forms a picnic style spot with ponchos w/ the kids an hour before start, while the other goes and grabs quick service dinner at Caseys, Cosmic Rays, or Pinocchio's (if I feel like I want more stress with time constraints in my life) for everyone and brings it back so everyone can eat while holding a spot for the fireworks. Makes it feel like we are multi-tasking since we need to eat anyway, and gives the kids something to do (instead of griping at me about waiting).


----------



## OurLaughingPlace

@RJstanis I think we'll probably follow your plan and grab a place early / have dinner there.  Thanks for the suggestions. Can you tell me, is the second parade right after the fireworks? Would we just stay in that area (in front of Casey's) for the parade?  TIA


----------



## istillbelieve

This may have been asked and I apologize as I did not completely read all 46 pages.  We are planning a quick trip to Disney in October and thought DAH would be great for our trip since our time is limited.  I see now that they have these Halloween party dates and was wondering if the waits for the rides were low like at a DAH event?  Has anyone been to both to compare?  We would be focused on rides and since we are staying offsite, thinking our best bet would be a party to get in as much as possible.  Thoughts?


----------



## Mrjoshua

ErinsMommy said:


> Ohh yes that's what I was referring too.  If there's no M&Gs what's the purpose??


I agree wholeheartedly with this question... Bring back THE VILLAINS!!! 

The Halloween party has a stingy number of villains available for meets, and Club Villain has been defunct for 2 years. Yet, villain meets are almost non-existent other times as well. Malificent? The Queen? The Queen as The Old Hag? Dr Facilier? Scar? The Hyena's? Hades? Pain & Panic? Captain Hook? Ursula? Oogie Boogie? Prince John? Pipe dream here... The Underminer? 

I realize that a couple of these characters are available with upcharge meals, and that one is wandering around the Magic Kingdom for a limited time. It just seems like villains should be playing a larger role in Disney Parks than they currently do.


----------



## Tia1977

istillbelieve said:


> This may have been asked and I apologize as I did not completely read all 46 pages.  We are planning a quick trip to Disney in October and thought DAH would be great for our trip since our time is limited.  I see now that they have these Halloween party dates and was wondering if the waits for the rides were low like at a DAH event?  Has anyone been to both to compare?  We would be focused on rides and since we are staying offsite, thinking our best bet would be a party to get in as much as possible.  Thoughts?



We have other been to a DAH, but did party Oct 17, again this year. From trying to keep up on DAH, not sure if they’ll offer in Oct around party nights yet? 

For party, I will say it’s only worth the cost to us bc we love the parade/fireworks/show in addition to rides lines...plus dressing up/magic shots.

In 17 we had amazing party ride experiences all night long  Best was (no joke), riding Splash 7x’s walk on right before/during/2nd parade...3x’s didn’t even depart log (depends on CM I’m sure)...then afterwards, followed end of parade to front row/center castle for last show @ closing.

No doubt capacity prob increased & not as productive this year 

While no DAH attendance yet, I did weigh the option in case they offer... and decided to stick w/ the party (even if not as productive) for the added stuff in addition to rides


----------



## RJstanis

OurLaughingPlace said:


> @RJstanis I think we'll probably follow your plan and grab a place early / have dinner there.  Thanks for the suggestions. Can you tell me, is the second parade right after the fireworks? Would we just stay in that area (in front of Casey's) for the parade?  TIA



Unfortunately it is a poor spot for the parade. You could nuzzle up along the far right of the wall to be close to the parade route but even then you'd still have a decent amount of people blocking your view. I personally prefer watching it in Frontierland or Liberty Square area, and you'd have plenty of time to go there directly after fireworks to snag a great spot for the second parade, probably in the front easily. Decent chance of finding an ok spot on Main St too, if you're adamant to watch there, especially if you're willing to watch near the exits around the outer circle. The Xmas Parade I would strongly recommend watching on Main St, but I still prefer the ambiance of Frontierland and Liberty Square for the Halloween parade, in addition to not having to camp out as early for an excellent spot. Plus, it puts you in an ideal spot to try and do any last minute rides without trying to swim upstream with exiting crowds and the congested Hub. And if that wasn't enough, while someone is holding a spot in that area, someone else can grab dessert at nearby Sleepy Hollow, and/or Magic Shots typically near that area or over by Haunted Mansion.


----------



## mckennarose

istillbelieve said:


> This may have been asked and I apologize as I did not completely read all 46 pages.  We are planning a quick trip to Disney in October and thought DAH would be great for our trip since our time is limited.  I see now that they have these Halloween party dates and was wondering if the waits for the rides were low like at a DAH event?  Has anyone been to both to compare?  We would be focused on rides and since we are staying offsite, thinking our best bet would be a party to get in as much as possible.  Thoughts?



We have not done a DAH event, but we were looking at the MK one for next month.  We decided not to do it for several reasons, the first and top reason was the cost for what you get. 

IMO, DAH comes nowhere close to what you get for the MNSSHP.  (Total disclaimer....We LOVE MNSSHP!)  My choice would be MNSSHP over DAH for several reasons:

Cost: MNSSHP is cheaper, and depending on which day you go it can be a significant cost difference. 

Time in parks: MNSSHP gives us 8 full park hours whereas DAH is only 3 hours.

Experience/atmosphere: Granted, we go to WDW at least once or twice a year and are never bored, but going to MK and having a totally different experience is exciting.  Everything is different; the lighting, music, CM costumes, guest costumes, your costume, snacks, fireworks etc are all unique to the party.  I also feel like the CM's love the parties because they seem to engage with guests more and there is a different energy in the whole park.

Parade: this is a big one for us.  I LOVE the parade!  We miss MK not having one anymore.  There are so many characters you don't normally see.

Hocus Pocus show: SO MUCH FUN!  

Fireworks: unique to the party!  They're not projection heavy so you don't have to be directly in front of the castle to watch them.  And some are 360, which is cool to have fireworks surrounding you!

Characters: you get to see so many characters that are not normally in the parks, especially villains!

Candy: free candy!  We didn't do a lot of ToT lines, but it was nice to get some good candy to enjoy later.

Special photos: you can buy a one day MM and have some really unique photos for souvenirs.

The one negative is that it can be crowded.  I feel that if you have a good idea of what you want to accomplish during the party and make plans for it, that you can have a wonderful time even if the crowds are large.  Some ride waits can be low, but probably not as low as DAH. I think we waited about 15-20 minutes for 7DMT at the start of the party when they stopped letting day guests in line.  HM can get busy but we went on a few times with a half empty stretching room.


----------



## MommatoLandE

We'll be back for MNSSHP this year!  We went last year and loved it, and are taking another trip back with our larger family.  We're debating between 10/15 and 10/17.  Any thoughts on which might be better?  I am currently leaning to 10/17, so we can take advantage of EMH evening hours at Epcot on 10/15 if they have them that night like I've seen some predictions.  Thank you!!


----------



## istillbelieve

mckennarose said:


> We have not done a DAH event, but we were looking at the MK one for next month.  We decided not to do it for several reasons, the first and top reason was the cost for what you get.
> 
> IMO, DAH comes nowhere close to what you get for the MNSSHP.  (Total disclaimer....We LOVE MNSSHP!)  My choice would be MNSSHP over DAH for several reasons:
> 
> Cost: MNSSHP is cheaper, and depending on which day you go it can be a significant cost difference.
> 
> Time in parks: MNSSHP gives us 8 full park hours whereas DAH is only 3 hours.
> 
> Experience/atmosphere: Granted, we go to WDW at least once or twice a year and are never bored, but going to MK and having a totally different experience is exciting.  Everything is different; the lighting, music, CM costumes, guest costumes, your costume, snacks, fireworks etc are all unique to the party.  I also feel like the CM's love the parties because they seem to engage with guests more and there is a different energy in the whole park.
> 
> Parade: this is a big one for us.  I LOVE the parade!  We miss MK not having one anymore.  There are so many characters you don't normally see.
> 
> Hocus Pocus show: SO MUCH FUN!
> 
> Fireworks: unique to the party!  They're not projection heavy so you don't have to be directly in front of the castle to watch them.  And some are 360, which is cool to have fireworks surrounding you!
> 
> Characters: you get to see so many characters that are not normally in the parks, especially villains!
> 
> Candy: free candy!  We didn't do a lot of ToT lines, but it was nice to get some good candy to enjoy later.
> 
> Special photos: you can buy a one day MM and have some really unique photos for souvenirs.
> 
> The one negative is that it can be crowded.  I feel that if you have a good idea of what you want to accomplish during the party and make plans for it, that you can have a wonderful time even if the crowds are large.  Some ride waits can be low, but probably not as low as DAH. I think we waited about 15-20 minutes for 7DMT at the start of the party when they stopped letting day guests in line.  HM can get busy but we went on a few times with a half empty stretching room.




Thank you so much for your reply. I think we will get tickets to the party! Now...what to wear...


----------



## jhoannam

We are attending the first party, when will the party map be released? Our girls are mostly interested in trick-or-treating, parade, fireworks & rides. 

Would you all suggest we ToT first, then get a spot for the first parade & fireworks, rides after fireworks?


----------



## ksromack

jhoannam said:


> We are attending the first party, when will the party map be released? Our girls are mostly interested in trick-or-treating, parade, fireworks & rides.
> 
> Would you all suggest we ToT first, then get a spot for the first parade & fireworks, rides after fireworks?


It has been said that ToT is best left until later in the night when they are more generous with the candy.  Also, the second parade, in the past, has been less crowded but I know the last couple of years it has been busier.  If your girls can stay up later maybe rides during the first parade?


----------



## Best Aunt

jhoannam said:


> We are attending the first party, when will the party map be released?



I was in the Magic Kingdom during the day of the first party in 2018.  Someone reported here that they were able to get a party map mid-morning that day.  I believe they got it outside the Magic Kingdom, at the ticket window (or guest services if there is one outside the park).  I checked at the Guest Services-type office which is in Liberty Square in the Magic Kingdom but they did not have it mid-morning.  They had it early afternoon.

Keep in mind that you are somewhat going in blind for the first party.  

The map indicates that there are trick-or-treat spots in the different Lands, but not exactly where the trick-or-treat spots are.  As I walked around, some were marked by tall thick orange balloon-type things.  (The problem with that is, you will see orange out of the corner of your eye and think it is the balloon-thing but then realize it's just some person wearing an orange shirt.  A lot of people wear orange shirts.)  Other trick-or-treat spots were marked by cast members holding signs.  

The character spots are marked on the map, but the map doesn't tell you which characters are at which spots; it just indicates that a character will be there.  Also note that some characters met in one spot for the first party but were moved to a different spot at later parties.

Here is last year's (2018) map so that you can see what I'm talking about:
https://www.wdwinfo.com/maps/mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-map.htm


----------



## Disneylover99

jhoannam said:


> We are attending the first party, when will the party map be released? Our girls are mostly interested in trick-or-treating, parade, fireworks & rides.
> 
> Would you all suggest we ToT first, then get a spot for the first parade & fireworks, rides after fireworks?



We got our map the day before the first party last year when we were at the MK. They had stacks of them inside the ticket window booths right outside the MK. I saw them when I was converting my tickets into AP’s. I asked the CM for a map and she happily obliged. 

Somebody will probably post the map on this thread as soon as they become available, usually the day before or day of.


----------



## Disneylover99

Best Aunt said:


> I was in the Magic Kingdom during the day of the first party in 2018.  Someone reported here that they were able to get a party map mid-morning that day.  I believe they got it outside the Magic Kingdom, at the ticket window (or guest services if there is one outside the park).  I checked at the Guest Services-type office which is in Liberty Square in the Magic Kingdom but they did not have it mid-morning.  They had it early afternoon.
> 
> Keep in mind that you are somewhat going in blind for the first party.
> 
> The map indicates that there are trick-or-treat spots in the different Lands, but not exactly where the trick-or-treat spots are.  As I walked around, some were marked by tall thick orange balloon-type things.  (The problem with that is, you will see orange out of the corner of your eye and think it is the balloon-thing but then realize it's just some person wearing an orange shirt.  A lot of people wear orange shirts.)  Other trick-or-treat spots were marked by cast members holding signs.
> 
> The character spots are marked on the map, but the map doesn't tell you which characters are at which spots; it just indicates that a character will be there.  Also note that some characters met in one spot for the first party but were moved to a different spot at later parties.
> 
> Here is last year's (2018) map so that you can see what I'm talking about:
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/maps/mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-map.htm



Great points! 

I was excited to get my map, but after a quick glance, I realized it wasn’t much different from previous maps. And you’re right, we are all guinea pigs at the first party. 
Then we report our experiences to help others and they change character meet locations around anyways. 

Most everything people need will be on the first page of this thread.


----------



## yesmylove

Anyone else having trouble ordering party tickets online, l keep getting an error message saying please try again later.


----------



## Cinderumbrella

yesmylove said:


> Anyone else having trouble ordering party tickets online, l keep getting an error message saying please try again later.



I know booking is down for rooms right now. Try again in 15 or so minutes (or later tonight if you aren’t in a hurry).


----------



## ginny65

Can we buy Halloween tshirts, say at DS, prior to going to MNSSHP?


----------



## Cluelyss

ginny65 said:


> Can we buy Halloween tshirts, say at DS, prior to going to MNSSHP?


 Not the MNSSHP exclusive shirts, those are only available at MK. There will be other Halloween merchandise for sale at other parks and DS, though.


----------



## ginny65

Ok thank you. I doubt we bring a costume but thought maybe we could buy a T-shirt to wear at MNSSHP. I guess we could buy one once there and change in the restroom. What stores at MK will be selling MNSSHP Tshirts?


----------



## Cluelyss

ginny65 said:


> Ok thank you. I doubt we bring a costume but thought maybe we could buy a T-shirt to wear at MNSSHP. I guess we could buy one once there and change in the restroom. What stores at MK will be selling MNSSHP Tshirts?


The emprorum and big top will have the most variety and selection.


----------



## dachsie

ginny65 said:


> Ok thank you. I doubt we bring a costume but thought maybe we could buy a T-shirt to wear at MNSSHP. I guess we could buy one once there and change in the restroom. What stores at MK will be selling MNSSHP Tshirts?


Consider Disney-bounding.  Last year I wore white shorts and royal blue tank top, fastened a red bowtie to it and put yellow stripes on the sleeve - Donald Duck!  For another party I was Daisy - white shorts, lavender top and green bracelet


----------



## ginny65

dachsie said:


> Consider Disney-bounding. Last year I wore white shorts and royal blue tank top, fastened a red bowtie to it and put yellow stripes on the sleeve - Donald Duck! For another party I was Daisy - white shorts, lavender top and green bracelet


Cute!  We will have to talk about it and see if we can't come up with a backup plan like this.  Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## chinarider

just bought our party tickets.... question.... there are three of us going. My DD and I have a package and her friend is joining us for the party.  It is now on my MDE- will we be getting hard tickets in the mail for all 3 of us or just for her 1?   TIA


----------



## Justplainchy

We just took the plunge! Tickets for September 27th party -- our last hurrah before our annual passes expire in December. We did the Christmas party last year and loved it so I'm really looking forward to doing this one too and comparing them both!


----------



## eco-muse

chinarider said:


> just bought our party tickets.... question.... there are three of us going. My DD and I have a package and her friend is joining us for the party.  It is now on my MDE- will we be getting hard tickets in the mail for all 3 of us or just for her 1?   TIA



You will each need a ticket (they are separate from park admission). I received mine in the mail, but I think there's also a way to get them online (but not sure).


----------



## chinarider

So I saw this question posted but I'm still confused....We will be there 10 days but only have a 9 day park hopper.  We do not plan to go to the parks on the day of the party ( prior to 4 pm and using party ticket)-  How and when can I make the fast passed for that day without it overlapping and thinking its on my magicband for my parkhopper days-not sure if my question makes sense but hopefully you know what I am asking. Thanks


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

chinarider said:


> So I saw this question posted but I'm still confused....We will be there 10 days but only have a 9 day park hopper.  We do not plan to go to the parks on the day of the party ( prior to 4 pm and using party ticket)-  How and when can I make the fast passed for that day without it overlapping and thinking its on my magicband for my parkhopper days-not sure if my question makes sense but hopefully you know what I am asking. Thanks



I'm not an expert by any means, so someone who knows better may correct me.....I would think that if you link the tickets to your reservation, you should be able to make date specific fastpasses for after 4pm.  I suspect that you will have to wait until 60 days prior to the party date since your park hopper will be used up and the additional ticket won't be valid until the party day.... but maybe it will allow it from 60 days from the start of your stay...that part I have no idea, LOL!


----------



## evlaina

chinarider said:


> So I saw this question posted but I'm still confused....We will be there 10 days but only have a 9 day park hopper.  We do not plan to go to the parks on the day of the party ( prior to 4 pm and using party ticket)-  How and when can I make the fast passed for that day without it overlapping and thinking its on my magicband for my parkhopper days-not sure if my question makes sense but hopefully you know what I am asking. Thanks


A lot of people say they have luck by doing your party day FP LAST, that way your regular ones are already done. People seem to book 3:30, 4:30, and 5:30, because you cannot book at 6pm. I've never tried it.


----------



## ErinInCT

I'm sure this has been asked and answered a million times so pls pardon me for asking again.  I just want to confirm - to go to MNSSHP you must have a ticket to the park AND pay for the event.  So If I am planning 3 days at WDW I can't do a 2 day ticket and pay for MNSSHP for the 3rd day.  
I saw this "Please note that MNSSHP is a *"hard-ticket" event*. A "hard-ticket" event means you must buy a separate ticket for admission to the party, you cannot use a day of your regular Magic Your Way ticket to attend MNSSHP" but I think they are talking about buying the MNSSHP ticket, not addressing that you need a ticket to enter the park.
Thanks!  I've actually been in the past but that was a zillion years ago so I've forgotten.


----------



## PolyRob

ErinInCT said:


> I'm sure this has been asked and answered a million times so pls pardon me for asking again.  I just want to confirm - to go to MNSSHP you must have a ticket to the park AND pay for the event.  So If I am planning 3 days at WDW I can't do a 2 day ticket and pay for MNSSHP for the 3rd day.
> I saw this "Please note that MNSSHP is a *"hard-ticket" event*. A "hard-ticket" event means you must buy a separate ticket for admission to the party, you cannot use a day of your regular Magic Your Way ticket to attend MNSSHP" but I think they are talking about buying the MNSSHP ticket, not addressing that you need a ticket to enter the park.
> Thanks!  I've actually been in the past but that was a zillion years ago so I've forgotten.


No, you do not need a regular park ticket in addition to the MNSSHP ticket to gain entrance to the event. Only the MNSSHP ticket is required.

In your example, you can go to WDW for 3 days with a 2 day ticket and a MNSSHP ticket and have access to the parks each day. You just cannot enter any park on the day of your MNSSHP besides MK and only for the 7pm event (entry usually starts at 4pm, unless you are DVC which was new last year).


----------



## ErinInCT

PolyRob said:


> No, you do not need a regular park ticket in addition to the MNSSHP ticket to gain entrance to the event. Only the MNSSHP ticket is required.
> 
> In your example, you can go to WDW for 3 days with a 2 day ticket and a MNSSHP ticket and have access to the parks each day. You just cannot enter any park on the day of your MNSSHP besides MK and only for the 7pm event (entry usually starts at 4pm, unless you are DVC which was new last year).



OH!  I'm so glad I asked!  That makes the price not as hard to swallow!!


----------



## sherlockmiles

ErinInCT said:


> OH!  I'm so glad I asked!  That makes the price not as hard to swallow!!



Be sure you understand - you can only enter MK at a certain time with the party ticket.  Last year it was 4:00 with DVC allowed in at 2:00.
If you want to spend the day at MK before the party, you need a regular park entry ticket.


----------



## Cluelyss

chinarider said:


> just bought our party tickets.... question.... there are three of us going. My DD and I have a package and her friend is joining us for the party.  It is now on my MDE- will we be getting hard tickets in the mail for all 3 of us or just for her 1?   TIA


Depends what method of delivery you selected at checkout. If you chose USPS you will get all 3 tickets in the mail. If you chose email (which is the default), you’ll get an email confirmation that you can take to the gate to exchange for a hard ticket. Assuming you and your daughter have magic bands for your stay, only her friend will need a physical ticket to enter.


----------



## Cluelyss

evlaina said:


> A lot of people say they have luck by doing your party day FP LAST, that way your regular ones are already done. People seem to book 3:30, 4:30, and 5:30, because you cannot book at 6pm. I've never tried it.


This. And even when booking the party date last, people have still reported getting an email stating they have too many days of FPs booked. So you must be diligent in watching for tha, especially if your last day has a coveted FP like SDD or FOP (as it’s the last day that will be cancelled, regardless of where in your trip your party date falls). It also seems that the “dreaded email” follows any change to your stay (including the addition of MM or ME), so make all modifications to your stay before FP day!!


----------



## SaraJR

What are peoples party plans? 
I am most excited for photos, to be honest but at this moment have no tour plan


----------



## FoxC63

SaraJR said:


> What are peoples party plans?
> I am most excited for photos, to be honest but at this moment have no tour plan



Not sure how many have started making their itinerary since we have really no information.  If you're interested in seeing what fellow Diser's did last year please feel free to poke around here: [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/%E2%80%9Cofficial%E2%80%9D-2018-mickey%E2%80%99s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-%E2%80%93-strategy-and-itinerary-thread.3672288/"]“2018 MNSSHP Party – Strategy and Itinerary Thread[/URL] Lots of great advice on that thread.


----------



## SaraJR

FoxC63 said:


> Not sure how many have started making their itinerary since we have really no information.  If you're interested in seeing what fellow Diser's did last year please feel free to poke around here: “2018 MNSSHP Party – Strategy and Itinerary Thread Lots of great advice on that thread.


Thanks! I already have my outfit and everything for SEPTEMBER lol


----------



## sheila14

eco-muse said:


> You will each need a ticket (they are separate from park admission). I received mine in the mail, but I think there's also a way to get them online (but not sure).


I love your resort set up.


----------



## FoxC63

SaraJR said:


> What are peoples party plans?
> I am most excited for photos, to be honest but at this moment have no *tour plan*



I was referring to* tour plan*.


----------



## ksromack

SaraJR said:


> What are peoples party plans?
> I am most excited for photos, to be honest but at this moment have no tour plan


This will be our 3rd party this year.  Our priorities are Parade,  New Fireworks show, stage show (i assume it's still Hocus Pocus?), Trick or Treating, characters, rides, in that order.  We have 3 trips planned between May and Dec of 2019 so we'll be getting plenty of rides in this year.  We have done most of the characters we are interested in so we'll probably do the Pooh characters only and maybe J&S since it's Halloween   Trick or Treating was so much fun last year and we may even do the dessert party.  Haven't committed to that yet.


----------



## eco-muse

sheila14 said:


> I love your resort set up.



Thanks


----------



## lovingeire

I think our priorities are J&S and maybe Pooh characters and fab 5, parade, fireworks, trick or treating, then rides.  It will be my second party, but the rest of my families first. My oldest loves J&S so I know that will be a priority.


----------



## conniehar90

If I have MM for my entire trip, it will work during the party, correct?  The FAQs seem to only talk about purchasing MM for the party only.  Thanks!


----------



## ksromack

conniehar90 said:


> If I have MM for my entire trip, it will work during the party, correct? The FAQs seem to only talk about purchasing MM for the party only. Thanks!


Yes!


----------



## lvcourtneyy

conniehar90 said:


> If I have MM for my entire trip, it will work during the party, correct?  The FAQs seem to only talk about purchasing MM for the party only.  Thanks!



yup it will work


----------



## Katie Dawn

We're spending Fall Break at the beach but I'm thinking about driving over to attend MNSSHP. (We've never been.) I'm looking at Tuesday, 10/8, arriving right at 4pm (we won't have an admission ticket, just a party ticket.)

DD8 Really wants to meet Jack & Sally, and I see from You Tube videos that their line gets crazy long. So I guess that means if we want to meet them with any hope of doing anything else that night we need to get there at 4pm and wait in that line from 4p-6p? That sounds miserable... But she Loves those characters. Is this our best strategy? Any guesses on when we would be done there?

In addition to M&G Jack & Sally we'd like to see the Stage Show, Parade, and Fireworks. Realistically, what could we accomplish after Jack & Sally but before the show/parade/fireworks start?

We would be most interested in riding rides.
We're not at all interested in waiting in a line to get candy.
I love the idea of meeting more characters but it seems like they would all have long waits, and we'd rather ride rides, so it's not a priority.

Estimates? Suggestions?


----------



## FoxC63

@Katie Dawn I'm not sure if your 4pm time frame includes parking but it should.  I hear it can take some time maybe 30 minutes?  Everyone please feel free to chime in. 

Is it just you and DD8?


----------



## RachaelA

The last 3 years we’ve done the Sunday before Halloween party. 

Now I can’t decide if we do the Sunday again or if we do the Tuesday party.

I’m a creature of habit so Halloween now being so late in the week is throwing me off. Lol


----------



## Katie Dawn

FoxC63 said:


> @Katie Dawn I'm not sure if your 4pm time frame includes parking but it should.  I hear it can take some time maybe 30 minutes?  Everyone please feel free to chime in.
> 
> Is it just you and DD8?



Yes when I say arrival at 4pm I mean at the MK entrance. Getting there, parked, over the lake, etc is a whole other issue. 

It would be me, DH, and DD8. 
Thank you for any estimates suggestions, etc!


----------



## eco-muse

@Katie Dawn 
If meeting Jack and Sally is super important (and you want to do other things at the party afterwards), I'd suggest being _in_ the park _before _4:00 pm (so, you'd also need a regular park ticket). They are super popular characters and the line for them starts early (before 4:00...some people already had their wristbands for the party).
If you get in at 4:00 (and not earlier), expect to wait in that line for a few hours (I think I waited at least three hours, starting at 4:00). It's worth it, though.
(This was all a couple years ago, when they were over near Liberty Square. I don't know if their location, or anything else, has changed since then.)


----------



## kitkat4622

will Disney have a Halloween magic band for sale?


----------



## FoxC63

Katie Dawn said:


> Yes when I say arrival at 4pm I mean at the MK entrance. Getting there, parked, over the lake, etc is a whole other issue.
> 
> It would be me, DH, and DD8.
> Thank you for any estimates suggestions, etc!



Instead of all three of you waiting to meet J&S, I recommend you wait and allow DD8 & DH to go on rides, pick up Sorcerer of the Magic Kingdom card and alternate.  It is going to be a long wait. Keep in touch via cell too!

Estimate will vary per party and if DVC members are allowed in at 2pm.  If they are allowed DVC will start the line and it will be long starting at 4pm.  Maybe 1.5 - 2hrs. really not 100% sure.


----------



## FoxC63

kitkat4622 said:


> will Disney have a Halloween magic band for sale?



Yes maybe two.  The first wave will roll out early on then we might see another in Sept or Oct.


----------



## Katie Dawn

eco-muse said:


> If meeting Jack and Sally is super important (and you want to do other things at the party afterwards), I'd suggest being _in_ the park _before _4:00 pm (so, you'd also need a regular park ticket). They are super popular characters and the line for them starts early (before 4:00...some people already had their wristbands for the party).
> If you get in at 4:00 (and not earlier), expect to wait in that line for a few hours (I think I waited at least three hours, starting at 4:00). It's worth it, though.
> (This was all a couple years ago, when they were over near Liberty Square. I don't know if their location, or anything else, has changed since then.)


 
Ok, thank you. I appreciate the advice... It confirms that we are not committed enough to accomplish the goal of meeting Jack & Sally.  We're definitely not willing to pay several hundred additional dollars on one-day park admission so we can get in earlier and wait in the M&G line even longer than I originally thought. 

We might still do the party, but our girly is just going to have to understand if we wait in that line it's pretty much the only thing we'd be able to do.

*Ok! So new question!
*
If we are at the MK gate by 4pm, what/how many rides might we be able to ride before the Stage Show/Parade/Fireworks start on 10/8?


----------



## Justplainchy

Katie Dawn said:


> Ok, thank you. I appreciate the advice... It confirms that we are not committed enough to accomplish the goal of meeting Jack & Sally.  We're definitely not willing to pay several hundred additional dollars on one-day park admission so we can get in earlier and wait in the M&G line even longer than I originally thought.
> 
> We might still do the party, but our girly is just going to have to understand if we wait in that line it's pretty much the only thing we'd be able to do.



I will say, if your kids can hang til the second parade; we went to the MVMCP this past year and a cast member at the J&S line (it seems to get about as long for that party),told us to come back during the first parade - the line was already at 3 hours when we got there about 5:00. We went during the parade (a little hard to get up to them cause of traffic, but doable) and only waited 20 minutes. Might be worth a try!


----------



## Katie Dawn

Justplainchy said:


> I will say, if your kids can hang til the second parade; we went to the MVMCP this past year and a cast member at the J&S line (it seems to get about as long for that party),told us to come back during the first parade - the line was already at 3 hours when we got there about 5:00. We went during the parade (a little hard to get up to them cause of traffic, but doable) and only waited 20 minutes. Might be worth a try!



Well this is an intriguing idea! Anyone tried this for MNSSHP?


----------



## Minkishly

I could only get a ADR at Crystal Palace at 3.55pm on our party night (Aug 20). We won't be using a day ticket; would they let us in 5 minutes early for our reservation? Wondering if I should just cancel it or book Liberty Tree Tavern instead.


----------



## captaindavidhook

Jack and Sally always seemed to have longest lines of any character there. I wonder if they will have anyone knew this year. I wish they would put more villains out likes Hades or Captain Hook.


----------



## RJstanis

Katie Dawn said:


> Well this is an intriguing idea! Anyone tried this for MNSSHP?



I've seen this scenario more than one party so there's always the possibility. It's never a gurantee but at least a 50/50 shot. We typically set up shop for the parade near there so I always take a peak to feed my curiosity to see how the line is during that time and near the end of parties. We've met them when they use to be at the front of the park and there in Liberty SQ 3 years ago, so we don't have the desire to do it again. When we did it 3 years ago, there was no DVC early entry and we got in the park around 4ish and beelined there and was maybe the 10th group back. I think they came out at 6 or a bit earlier if I recall. We did exactly as another suggested and traded off the kids while I waited in line. As long as you don't add more to your party, or take a million pics when it's your turn we've never had an issue with others doing it that way.

If it was me, I'd still shoot for going directly there at 4. If you can be one of the first 20 or so in line I'd have everyone get in line and then have one bite the bullet while the other takes the kid to occupy them and keep them cool. I brought my phone and read and was perfectly content with sunscreen (minimal shade areas). If when you get there it looks to be about an hour or so wait already in line I'd have a backup plan of doing rides with fast passes and trying again during first parade, and or near the end of the night (check when they close the line though, it will be well earlier than midnight) . All 3 might not work but gives you options and or opportunities to decide. If you do get the chance, it will be worth it. Both are a great meet with lots of good interactions.


----------



## RJstanis

captaindavidhook said:


> Jack and Sally always seemed to have longest lines of any character there. I wonder if they will have anyone knew this year. I wish they would put more villains out likes Hades or Captain Hook.



If you're a Capt Hook fan, I'd recommend doing a Disney Cruise. We just did a MDAS cruise a couple of months ago and met Capt Hook and Smee multiple times along with tons of other characters.


----------



## sherlockmiles

RJstanis said:


> If you're a Capt Hook fan, I'd recommend doing a Disney Cruise. We just did a MDAS cruise a couple of months ago and met Capt Hook and Smee multiple times along with tons of other characters.


We met Captain Hook during the pirate party fireworks cruise.


----------



## FoxC63

@eco-muse 

This is such a beautiful set up.  Nice job! 

I'm not computer savvy but if there was a way links could be added to showcase trip reports etc. I'd be all over it, or at least have my hubby do it for me!


----------



## FoxC63

captaindavidhook said:


> Jack and Sally always seemed to have longest lines of any character there. I wonder if they will have anyone knew this year. I wish they would put more villains out likes Hades or Captain Hook.



Right!?! 

Disneyland sure puts WDW to shame, here's their 2018 character line up:

*Tightrop walker and Constance Hatchaway* (from Haunted Mansion)
Jack & Sally
Winnie the Pooh & Friends
Disney Pirate Pals (*Peter Pan, Wendy, Captain Hook*, Jack, and *Redd*)
Mickey and Minnie
Disney Villains (*Maleficent, Evil Queen, Hades, Lady Tremain, Wicked Step Sisters*, Jafar, Queen of Hearts, *Ratcliffe, and Cruella de Vil*)
Disney Princesses
*Star Wars characters*
Friends from The Jungle (*Baloo, King Louie, *and Terk)
Even though we got Cruella last year she didn't even have a meet & greet location.  She wandered around and the reviews were lacking compared to a set location.


----------



## FoxC63

Minkishly said:


> I could only get a ADR at Crystal Palace at 3.55pm on our party night (Aug 20). We won't be using a day ticket; would they let us in 5 minutes early for our reservation? Wondering if I should just cancel it or book Liberty Tree Tavern instead.



Yes.  I've always made our dining reservations for 3:30-3:50 on party nights, this year is no exception and have never had an issue getting in.  Your magicband will have all the info CM's need to get you through the gate.


----------



## captaindavidhook

FoxC63 said:


> Right!?!
> 
> Disneyland sure puts WDW to shame, here's their 2018 character line up:
> 
> *Tightrop walker and Constance Hatchaway* (from Haunted Mansion)
> Jack & Sally
> Winnie the Pooh & Friends
> Disney Pirate Pals (*Peter Pan, Wendy, Captain Hook*, Jack, and *Redd*)
> Mickey and Minnie
> Disney Villains (*Maleficent, Evil Queen, Hades, Lady Tremain, Wicked Step Sisters*, Jafar, Queen of Hearts, *Ratcliffe, and Cruella de Vil*)
> Disney Princesses
> *Star Wars characters*
> Friends from The Jungle (*Baloo, King Louie, *and Terk)
> Even though we got Cruella last year she didn't even have a meet & greet location.  She wandered around and the reviews were lacking compared to a set location.


Those are some top notch characters for a Halloween party


----------



## eco-muse

FoxC63 said:


> @eco-muse
> 
> This is such a beautiful set up.  Nice job!
> 
> I'm not computer savvy but if there was a way links could be added to showcase trip reports etc. I'd be all over it, or at least have my hubby do it for me!



Thanks 

I could probably throw together something like this for other people, but I don't think links could be included (though that depends on how much code the signature permits).


----------



## adamlatham smith

I maybe be looking at  going to  mickeys halloween party and use a costume I am thinking of going as skeleton
1) I am also looking to have a tight corset on under costume or on show
2)what of other ideas I can go as but will still be looking at corset
3) what are policy about using costumes in the park at Mickey's not so scary Halloween party


----------



## FoxC63

adamlatham smith said:


> I maybe be looking at  going to  mickeys halloween party and use a costume I am thinking of going as skeleton
> 1) I am also looking to have a tight corset on under costume or on show
> 2)what of other ideas I can go as but will still be looking at corset
> 3) *what are policy about using costumes in the park at Mickey's not so scary Halloween party*



There's a link located right here, feel free to use it.


----------



## Katie Dawn

RJstanis said:


> I've seen this scenario more than one party so there's always the possibility. It's never a gurantee but at least a 50/50 shot. We typically set up shop for the parade near there so I always take a peak to feed my curiosity to see how the line is during that time and near the end of parties. We've met them when they use to be at the front of the park and there in Liberty SQ 3 years ago, so we don't have the desire to do it again. When we did it 3 years ago, there was no DVC early entry and we got in the park around 4ish and beelined there and was maybe the 10th group back. I think they came out at 6 or a bit earlier if I recall. We did exactly as another suggested and traded off the kids while I waited in line. As long as you don't add more to your party, or take a million pics when it's your turn we've never had an issue with others doing it that way.
> 
> If it was me, I'd still shoot for going directly there at 4. If you can be one of the first 20 or so in line I'd have everyone get in line and then have one bite the bullet while the other takes the kid to occupy them and keep them cool. I brought my phone and read and was perfectly content with sunscreen (minimal shade areas). If when you get there it looks to be about an hour or so wait already in line I'd have a backup plan of doing rides with fast passes and trying again during first parade, and or near the end of the night (check when they close the line though, it will be well earlier than midnight) . All 3 might not work but gives you options and or opportunities to decide. If you do get the chance, it will be worth it. Both are a great meet with lots of good interactions.


Thank you RJstansis!


----------



## Raya

adamlatham smith said:


> I maybe be looking at  going to  mickeys halloween party and use a costume I am thinking of going as skeleton
> *1) I am also looking to have a tight corset on under costume or on show
> 2)what of other ideas I can go as but will still be looking at corset*
> 3) what are policy about using costumes in the park at Mickey's not so scary Halloween party



I'm not sure if you're going with a steel boned over the bust or a waspie. I wore a steel boned over the bust corset for my fairy costume (it held my wings). I was not able to move/sit properly with restraints on a lot of rides. PotC was a great example of ride that I could sit on but getting on to or out of was a bit of a challenge. (Note: I wasn't tight laced. My waist training corset takes off 8 inches, this was more like 2 inches.) Consider if rides or looks are your priority. After 2 hours of amazingly beautiful once in a life time photos I bought some Mickey wear and rented a locker to tuck my pretty things away and enjoy myself. I do believe I was the first ever "wing check" at guest services. 

If you're thinking waspie you could do pirate, generic princess. Princess Aurora (in the woods), Queen of Hearts, Tinkerbelle, and Ursula would be over-the-bust. Another warning from one corset wearer to another - you will need a cotton chemise or corset sleeve underneath. Disney gets *very* hot and sweaty even after dark. We saw 82' at midnight last year.


----------



## lovingeire

@Katie Dawn I wanted to chime in a bit on the J&S meet.  I last went to the party in 2017 so I'm sure things could have changed, but I was in line by 3:20 for the Halloween party.  They actually let us in around 3:45pm that year so I was able to get my band, go through the bypass and get in line for J&S and was about 7 in line.  My friend was actually meeting me there, but had a lot of trouble getting to MK from the resort and was later than expected and missed the meet.  Actually if you visit the itinerary thread from 2017 I give a detailed account of my plan and what I was able to accomplish, but I was done with J&S by 5:17pm so that left the whole night to do other things.


----------



## lovingeire

sherlockmiles said:


> We met Captain Hook during the pirate party fireworks cruise.



We've done the Pirates and Pals Fireworks cruise as well and it was awesome!  I highly recommend it!


----------



## LadyRayado

Katie Dawn said:


> Well this is an intriguing idea! Anyone tried this for MNSSHP?



Not for J&S, but we lucked into this for the Seven Dwarfs at MNSSHP. We just happened to be in New Fantasyland during the first parade. We met Cruella, Pirate Goofy, 7D, Minnie, and Daisy all in about 30 minutes - plus rode Barnstormer twice. Three of those characters we just walked up to, and were one of maybe 4-5 families in the 7D line.


----------



## simnia

Apologies if this has already been asked and answered.

As DH & I got J&S in 2017, we did not repeat in 2018.  However, my niece is coming this year instead of DH and she wants to meet EVERYBODY.

Since they are in a new location now (assuming same location as 2018), I will need a new plan.

Reading the first page I see...
_2018: Jack & Sally reported as meeting at 4pm, received wristbands in line, M&G in Town Square Theater 
_
*Does this mean that CMs were doing party bands for those already waiting in line @ J&S? *_
_

If CMs DO hand out the party bands for those waiting in J&S line, that would be awesome as we would be able to line up sooner (typically we grab our party bands at Tortuga or Fantasyland since we are always already in the park).  

Another question, do they hand out party bands in the bypass area as well?

Thanks.


----------



## PolyRob

simnia said:


> Apologies if this has already been asked and answered.
> 
> As DH & I got J&S in 2017, we did not repeat in 2018.  However, my niece is coming this year instead of DH and she wants to meet EVERYBODY.
> 
> Since they are in a new location now (assuming same location as 2018), I will need a new plan.
> 
> Reading the first page I see...
> _2018: Jack & Sally reported as meeting at 4pm, received wristbands in line, M&G in Town Square Theater
> _
> *Does this mean that CMs were doing party bands for those already waiting in line @ J&S? *
> 
> 
> If CMs DO hand out the party bands for those waiting in J&S line, that would be awesome as we would be able to line up sooner (typically we grab our party bands at Tortuga or Fantasyland since we are always already in the park).
> 
> Another question, do they hand out party bands in the bypass area as well?
> 
> Thanks.


The CMs scan your band/card before even letting you in the J&S line to ensure you have a MNSSHP ticket. After the line starts forming, the CMs start at the front of the line and rescan every band/card and put the wristbands on you. It was a very easy process and much better than holding a space in line to go back and forth.

I don't think there is wristband distribution by the bypass. The traffic is really only one way and the CMs check for the wristbands before letting you through the bypass.


----------



## simnia

That sounds so much easier.  Let's hope they stick with that setup again this year.

Thanks PolyRob!


----------



## PolyRob

simnia said:


> That sounds so much easier.  Let's hope they stick with that setup again this year.
> 
> Thanks PolyRob!


Definitely! I went the week it changed last year so I kept watching the thread for updates. MVMCP was the same since the first party so hopefully it continues for both


----------



## adamlatham smith

Raya said:


> I'm not sure if you're going with a steel boned over the bust or a waspie. I wore a steel boned over the bust corset for my fairy costume (it held my wings). I was not able to move/sit properly with restraints on a lot of rides. PotC was a great example of ride that I could sit on but getting on to or out of was a bit of a challenge. (Note: I wasn't tight laced. My waist training corset takes off 8 inches, this was more like 2 inches.) Consider if rides or looks are your priority. After 2 hours of amazingly beautiful once in a life time photos I bought some Mickey wear and rented a locker to tuck my pretty things away and enjoy myself. I do believe I was the first ever "wing check" at guest services.
> 
> If you're thinking waspie you could do pirate, generic princess. Princess Aurora (in the woods), Queen of Hearts, Tinkerbelle, and Ursula would be over-the-bust. Another warning from one corset wearer to another - you will need a cotton chemise or corset sleeve underneath. Disney gets *very* hot and sweaty even after dark. We saw 82' at midnight last year.


I am looking for something for men


----------



## Raya

adamlatham smith said:


> I am looking for something for men



Hmm, I'd still recommend spiral steel over straight and encourage you to consider a having a back up plan. Men's corsets tend to be shorter in the torso, so you'd be better off on rides, but just as hot. As far as costuming, I've always considered Dr. Facilier's top very close to a corset. Also, Ratcliff's vest & John Smith's top would have functioned that same way. (I worked with some costuming at Colonial Williamsburg those vests were stiffer than a lot of corsets I know.)


----------



## adamlatham smith

Raya said:


> Hmm, I'd still recommend spiral steel over straight and encourage you to consider a having a back up plan. Men's corsets tend to be shorter in the torso, so you'd be better off on rides, but just as hot. As far as costuming, I've always considered Dr. Facilier's top very close to a corset. Also, Ratcliff's vest & John Smith's top would have functioned that same way. (I worked with some costuming at Colonial Williamsburg those vests were stiffer than a lot of corsets I know.)


there are the one I am looking at https://www.orchardcorset.com/products/steel-boned-underbust-corset-in-leather-cs-411 or https://www.orchardcorset.com/products/steel-boned-underbust-corset-in-leather-cs-305


----------



## LadyRayado

Ordered our tickets for October 8th! Now I really need to start on those costumes!


----------



## Raya

adamlatham smith said:


> there are the one I am looking at https://www.orchardcorset.com/products/steel-boned-underbust-corset-in-leather-cs-411 or https://www.orchardcorset.com/products/steel-boned-underbust-corset-in-leather-cs-305



Both of those are waist trainers, with flat and spiral steel. They're designed to take several inches off your waist. These will not be the most comfortable option for a night at the parks. but, they will give the most dramatic look. You will need to season them - wear them at gradually increasing levels of tightness starting with a short period of time. Buying one of those and wearing it for the first time at the park would be a bad choice. They're both leather, so hot and sweaty but amazing looking. Do remember to wear a cotton corset sleeve underneath. 

This would be a more comfortable (but less pretty) choice: https://www.orchardcorset.com/products/steel-boned-underbust-waspie-mesh-corset-cs-201
Corset sleeve (if you aren't wearing a smooth cotton shirt under your leather corset): https://www.orchardcorset.com/products/seamless-bamboo-corset-liner?options=black
Cotton option: https://www.orchardcorset.com/produ...ze-steel-boned-underbust-cotton-corset-cs-411

Signed,  owning corsets for 15 years make me loquacious. sorry.


----------



## Minkishly

Would something like this be allowed? I dearly want to go as a dragon.


----------



## adamlatham smith

I have thought about dungarees as part of halloween costumer if I don't go as skeleton like in the link https://www.walmart.com/ip/Round-House-Men-s-Blue-Classic-Button-Fly-Overalls-966-28-42/104204200 at disney halloween party but just need some ideas to go as also I would still be looking at corset


----------



## Raya

Minkishly said:


> Would something like this be allowed? I dearly want to go as a dragon.


Yes! My wings were bigger than that. Also last year I saw a boy with inflatable dragon wings that 'grew' to be bigger than that. You might need to be 100% sure the tail doesn't reach the ground, but otherwise you're good to go. (and I'm incredibly jealous)


----------



## sherlockmiles

Minkishly said:


> Would something like this be allowed? I dearly want to go as a dragon.


OMG THAT IS AWESOME!!!  did you make or buy?


----------



## Jocelynaus

.


----------



## siren0119

Jocelynaus said:


> I have tickets for Tuesday 24 September, I’m considering calling to move to Sunday 22.
> 
> But I’m wondering which is going to be less crowded?
> I’ve read cheaper party’s Disney expect will be less busy and Sunday 22 is the last $79 date, Tuesday 24 is $85.
> But I’ve also read Tuesday’s are less busy than sundays.
> Will they really be that different?



We have gone the last 2 years - in 2017 we went on a Tuesday, and in 2018 we went on a Friday. Both times in Mid-September and I honestly don't think the crowds were any different either time.


----------



## bpesch

Minkishly said:


> Would something like this be allowed? I dearly want to go as a dragon.



Believe me, you have nothing to worry about with this. I saw many, many costumes that clearly violated Disney's policy and was told they don't worry about it unless it becomes an issue. Not sure what it takes to become an issue, but it definitely has nothing to do with the rules.


----------



## bpesch

Jocelynaus said:


> I have tickets for Tuesday 24 September, I’m considering calling to move to Sunday 22.
> 
> But I’m wondering which is going to be less crowded?
> I’ve read cheaper party’s Disney expect will be less busy and Sunday 22 is the last $79 date, Tuesday 24 is $85.
> But I’ve also read Tuesday’s are less busy than sundays.
> Will they really be that different?



Yes, they can be, but predicting it is really difficult.


----------



## rteetz

New fireworks finally announced 

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...how-for-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/


----------



## Cluelyss

rteetz said:


> New fireworks finally announced
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...how-for-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/


Sounds like they will be largely projection based, similar to HEA. Glad I grabbed a garden party ressie!


----------



## Jocelynaus

.


----------



## 123SA

Has there been any new information regarding dessert parties with parade viewing?


----------



## OurLaughingPlace

@Cluelyss re: dessert party with garden viewing. I am trying to book dessert party online with the garden plaza viewing (not the more expensive one in tomorrowland terrace).  Did you call or could you book online? I'm looking to book for the first party night. TIA


----------



## GADisneyDad14

OurLaughingPlace said:


> @Cluelyss re: dessert party with garden viewing. I am trying to book dessert party online with the garden plaza viewing (not the more expensive one in tomorrowland terrace).  Did you call or could you book online? I'm looking to book for the first party night. TIA



You should be able to book here:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/magic-kingdom/mickeys-not-so-scary-fireworks-dessert-party/

Looks like there is availability.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

123SA said:


> Has there been any new information regarding dessert parties with parade viewing?



No, none of the dessert party options are offering parade viewing. 

I keep expecting them to announce a Tony’s or similar dining package with parade viewing like they did for MVMCP last year, but so far nothing has materialized.


----------



## anneboleyn

I am so excited about the new fireworks! Now if they could just announce a Tony’s parade viewing package like they did for the Christmas parties, I will gladly throw even more of my money at Disney lol

ETA: One of my all-time favorite Disney Halloween cartoons is their Trick Or Treat cartoon from the 50’s (the one with Huey, Dewey and Louie). I am hoping that gets included in the new fireworks show...the song to that is so good!


----------



## adamlatham smith

I have thought about dungarees as part of halloween costumer if I don't go as skeleton like in the link https://www.walmart.com/ip/Round-House-Men-s-Blue-Classic-Button-Fly-Overalls-966-28-42/104204200 at disney halloween party but just need some ideas to go as also I would still be looking at corset


----------



## OurLaughingPlace

GADisneyDad14 said:


> You should be able to book here:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/magic-kingdom/mickeys-not-so-scary-fireworks-dessert-party/
> 
> Looks like there is availability.



Thanks for link but this is the link I've been looking at for a week and it always says 'We had to duck out', but the link for the tomorrowland terrace desssert party is always working for me. I'd rather not call because I'm from Canada, but I will if I have to I guess.  Are you seeing availability for August 16th? Can you please tell me the cost? We are all Disney adults.
TIA


----------



## GADisneyDad14

OurLaughingPlace said:


> Thanks for link but this is the link I've been looking at for a week and it always says 'We had to duck out', but the link for the tomorrowland terrace desssert party is always working for me. I'd rather not call because I'm from Canada, but I will if I have to I guess.  Are you seeing availability for August 16th? Can you please tell me the cost? We are all Disney adults.
> TIA



Can you switch to the US version of the site and get it to work?   Also try Incognito in Chrome or Private Browsing in Safari (or similar depending on your browser).  A lot of times that solves website issues for me. 

Pricing is:


*Price: *$69 plus tax for Guests ages 10 and older; $41 plus tax for Guests ages 3 to 9

Hope that helps!


----------



## Best Aunt

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Can you switch to the US version of the site and get it to work?   Also try Incognito in Chrome or Private Browsing in Safari (or similar depending on your browser).  A lot of times that solves website issues for me.



And don't forget to clear your Cookies if you are having a website issue.  Sometimes that helps.


----------



## OurLaughingPlace

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Can you switch to the US version of the site and get it to work?   Also try Incognito in Chrome or Private Browsing in Safari (or similar depending on your browser).  A lot of times that solves website issues for me.
> 
> Pricing is:
> 
> 
> *Price: *$69 plus tax for Guests ages 10 and older; $41 plus tax for Guests ages 3 to 9
> 
> Hope that helps!





Best Aunt said:


> And don't forget to clear your Cookies if you are having a website issue.  Sometimes that helps.



Thanks for your help. I can get to every single thing to book except for the garden plaza fireworks. I can get to the tomorrowland fireworks and all other reservations. I think I will just call, but I appreciate your hep.


----------



## yorkieteacher

I noticed the Moana meet and greet started last year at 5:45. My grandson loves the Tiki Room-does it still close at 6 if the meet and greet begins earlier? We want to ride the Jungle Cruise and see the Tiki room before the party, and plan on trying to arrive to enter at 4.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

yorkieteacher said:


> I noticed the Moana meet and greet started last year at 5:45. My grandson loves the Tiki Room-does it still close at 6 if the meet and greet begins earlier? We want to ride the Jungle Cruise and see the Tiki room before the party, and plan on trying to arrive to enter at 4.



Last year, Tiki Room closed at 5pm on MNSSHP party days.  Not sure what they’ll do this year, but assuming the space is used for a character meet in a similar fashion, I’d expect the same setup.  FYI!


----------



## mmouse50

Has anyone been able to book 9/15 or is it really sold out?  Garden viewing area


----------



## sheila14

mmouse50 said:


> Has anyone been able to book 9/15 or is it really sold out?  Garden viewing area


I tried and no luck??!!! I wonder if nothing will be offered in this day or if something else is going on or maybe Disney has not released dates


----------



## mmouse50

You can book the garden viewing party for the 
9/17 but nothing shows up for the 15th.  That is why I was wondering if it was sold out - wouldn’t they have a dessert party for each Halloween party?


----------



## sherlockmiles

9/15 has net been bookable by anyone since the dates were announced.  And the CMs have no information on why either.


----------



## Cluelyss

OurLaughingPlace said:


> Thanks for your help. I can get to every single thing to book except for the garden plaza fireworks. I can get to the tomorrowland fireworks and all other reservations. I think I will just call, but I appreciate your hep.


Another option would be to filter the dining page to MK and then search the 8 pm time slot. Often I can get things to show up this way when the individual pages are giving me issues. Good luck!


----------



## Wdw1015

I see they just released the food & drinks for the Villain after hours event. Wonder if this will be the same food for MNSSHP parties? 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-on-sale/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q3wo0425190501190021C


----------



## OurLaughingPlace

Cluelyss said:


> Another option would be to filter the dining page to MK and then search the 8 pm time slot. Often I can get things to show up this way when the individual pages are giving me issues. Good luck!


THIS WORKED!!! Thank you so much for the suggestion I'm now booked for the Plaza Garden Fireworks Dessert Party on our first every MNSSHP! yay!


----------



## mmouse50

THIS WORKED!!! Thank you so much for the suggestion I'm now booked for the Plaza Garden Fireworks Dessert Party on our first every MNSSHP! yay!


Did you get 9/15 or another date?  I still can't get the 15th.


----------



## Minkishly

sherlockmiles said:


> OMG THAT IS AWESOME!!!  did you make or buy?



Sorry for the late response! These wings are from Etsy. I'm planning to share a set with my husband. He only wants to wear the tail, and I'm going to commission a dragon dress with a tail-like skirt so I really only need the wings.


----------



## Minkishly

I was toying with the idea of booking a dessert party for our party night, but I'm a little perplexed by the schedule as listed on the website: 

*Event Details*


*Location:* Dessert party held at Tomorrowland Terrace Restaurant at Magic Kingdom park, with fireworks viewing in the Plaza Garden
*Dates:* Select nights August 16 through November 1, 2019
*Dessert Party Time:* *8:45 PM*
*Fireworks Show Time:* *10:15 PM*
*Price: *$69 plus tax for Guests ages 10 and older; $41 plus tax for Guests ages 3 to 9
1 and a half hours seems like an awfully long dessert party prior to the fireworks. Is this right? That seems like an awful lot of time away from the actual party, especially if we want to get to the plaza garden earlier to snag a good spot.


----------



## ErinsMommy

Minkishly said:


> I was toying with the idea of booking a dessert party for our party night, but I'm a little perplexed by the schedule as listed on the website:
> 
> *Event Details*
> 
> 
> *Location:* Dessert party held at Tomorrowland Terrace Restaurant at Magic Kingdom park, with fireworks viewing in the Plaza Garden
> *Dates:* Select nights August 16 through November 1, 2019
> *Dessert Party Time:* *8:45 PM*
> *Fireworks Show Time:* *10:15 PM*
> *Price: *$69 plus tax for Guests ages 10 and older; $41 plus tax for Guests ages 3 to 9
> 1 and a half hours seems like an awfully long dessert party prior to the fireworks. Is this right? That seems like an awful lot of time away from the actual party, especially if we want to get to the plaza garden earlier to snag a good spot.



You dont necessarily need to show up that early but that's why ive read many say the dessert party is a time waster especially during a party night.


----------



## LadyRayado

Minkishly said:


> I was toying with the idea of booking a dessert party for our party night, but I'm a little perplexed by the schedule as listed on the website:
> 
> *Event Details*
> 
> 
> *Location:* Dessert party held at Tomorrowland Terrace Restaurant at Magic Kingdom park, with fireworks viewing in the Plaza Garden
> *Dates:* Select nights August 16 through November 1, 2019
> *Dessert Party Time:* *8:45 PM*
> *Fireworks Show Time:* *10:15 PM*
> *Price: *$69 plus tax for Guests ages 10 and older; $41 plus tax for Guests ages 3 to 9
> 1 and a half hours seems like an awfully long dessert party prior to the fireworks. Is this right? That seems like an awful lot of time away from the actual party, especially if we want to get to the plaza garden earlier to snag a good spot.



We usually show up right as it "opens." The check-in line can get really long. Then you'll want time to eat, then get a spot. We usually head to the garden area about 30 minutes before.


----------



## PolyRob

Does anyone think it would be crazy to do a 4pm Storybook Dining at Artist Point ADR before MNSSHP?

We saw Jack & Sally for MNSSHP and MVMCP last year so probably won't again this year. Thinking I could be at MK around 6pm/6:30pm and get in line for one character or is that too much?


----------



## evlaina

PolyRob said:


> Does anyone think it would be crazy to do a 4pm Storybook Dining at Artist Point ADR before MNSSHP?
> 
> We saw Jack & Sally for MNSSHP and MVMCP last year so probably won't again this year. Thinking I could be at MK around 6pm/6:30pm and get in line for one character or is that too much?


I don't think so...we're doing a 4pm Ohana but we also don't care about lining up for characters early.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Minkishly said:


> I was toying with the idea of booking a dessert party for our party night, but I'm a little perplexed by the schedule as listed on the website:
> 
> *Event Details*
> 
> 
> *Location:* Dessert party held at Tomorrowland Terrace Restaurant at Magic Kingdom park, with fireworks viewing in the Plaza Garden
> *Dates:* Select nights August 16 through November 1, 2019
> *Dessert Party Time:* *8:45 PM*
> *Fireworks Show Time:* *10:15 PM*
> *Price: *$69 plus tax for Guests ages 10 and older; $41 plus tax for Guests ages 3 to 9
> 1 and a half hours seems like an awfully long dessert party prior to the fireworks. Is this right? That seems like an awful lot of time away from the actual party, especially if we want to get to the plaza garden earlier to snag a good spot.



I personally think the 1.5 hour thing is a waste of party time.  We’ve done the Plaza Garden dessert party during MNSSHP, but we opt to not show up until 30-60 mins pre fireworks.  Anything else (to us) is just overkill and too much time sitting around.

Others may prefer a more relaxing pace, a few trips to the dessert bar, etc.  You can make it / time it whatever works best for you.

(Caveat in case the new show with projections puts a lot more demand on the garden viewing this year.  For the last two years, the dessert party has been relatively dead when compared to a regular HEA dessert party, so “when you moved over to the garden” hasn’t really mattered all that much for practical purposes.)


----------



## ErinsMommy

PolyRob said:


> Does anyone think it would be crazy to do a 4pm Storybook Dining at Artist Point ADR before MNSSHP?
> 
> We saw Jack & Sally for MNSSHP and MVMCP last year so probably won't again this year. Thinking I could be at MK around 6pm/6:30pm and get in line for one character or is that too much?



Personally speaking they give out so much candy and snacks, that other than grabbing a quick burger or something light I'll feel too stuffed/full going to a party after a big meal.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

PolyRob said:


> Does anyone think it would be crazy to do a 4pm Storybook Dining at Artist Point ADR before MNSSHP?
> 
> We saw Jack & Sally for MNSSHP and MVMCP last year so probably won't again this year. Thinking I could be at MK around 6pm/6:30pm and get in line for one character or is that too much?



We party differently than some, I’d rather not arrive at the MK until 6-7:30pm.  Part of it is that we don’t really do characters and don’t need that extra park time.  Part of it is (depending on the time of year), it’s still hot as all heck and I don’t mind waiting for that sun to go down a bit.  Part of it is that I do like to have a real/decent meal before MNSSHP just to fuel up for the night... so everything about a 4pm Storybook Dining ADR then boat ride to MK for MNSSHP sounds great to me!


----------



## twinklebug

GADisneyDad14 said:


> We party differently than some, I’d rather not arrive at the MK until 6-7:30pm.  Part of it is that we don’t really do characters and don’t need that extra park time.  Park of it is (depending on the time of year), it’s still hot as all heck and I don’t mind waiting for that sun to go down a bit.  Part of it is that I do like to have real/decent meal before MNSSHP just to fuel up for the night... so everything about a 4pm Storybook Dining the boat ride to MK sounds great to me!


I will give anyone considering doing this the heads up, on these party nights the lobbies of the MK area resorts tend to get very crowded and loud starting a couple hours before the official close of the MK to anyone without tickets..


----------



## Best Aunt

PolyRob said:


> Does anyone think it would be crazy to do a 4pm Storybook Dining at Artist Point ADR before MNSSHP?
> 
> We saw Jack & Sally for MNSSHP and MVMCP last year so probably won't again this year. Thinking I could be at MK around 6pm/6:30pm and get in line for one character or is that too much?



If you do this, take the bus to MK not the boat.  The bus is a shorter ride and a shorter wait if you miss one.


----------



## 123SA

Dessert party  -- I have the Garden Party booked for 8/16 opening night.  (I wish I had a different day to choose, but this is our last night)    I really was hoping to show up 30 minutes before fireworks, grab something to eat and drink and walk into the viewing area.  I know I won't get the best spots in the viewing area, but aren't all the spots good?  I was assuming that in order to have a comparable view without the dessert party, I'd have to show up at least 30 minutes early, probably earlier, and then fight to hold to my spot.    Is this a viable plan?


----------



## pangyal

I am toying with the dessert party based on rumours that it will indeed be projection-heavy, but I’m still holding out hope for a parade viewing package like they had for MVMCP last year. Does anybody recall how far in advance of the first party they announced it for the Christmas option?

I agree that the dessert party is time away from the party, but then again, so is sitting for an hour staking out a good parade spot. We’ve been fortunate enough to use the pass-through trick the past two years, but these parties are just too crowded to hedge our bets on that for this year.

@GADisneyDad14 I hate to bother you to look for a post, but if I recall, you had a fantastically useful post last year about watching the parade from the dessert party viewing area. I can’t seem to find it! Do you happen to have that information somewhere easily found- please and thank you ?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

pangyal said:


> I am toying with the dessert party based on rumours that it will indeed be projection-heavy, but I’m still holding out hope for a parade viewing package like they had for MVMCP last year. Does anybody recall how far in advance of the first party they announced it for the Christmas option?
> 
> I agree that the dessert party is time away from the party, but then again, so is sitting for an hour staking out a good parade spot. We’ve been fortunate enough to use the pass-through trick the past two years, but these parties are just too crowded to hedge our bets on that for this year.
> 
> @GADisneyDad14 I hate to bother you to look for a post, but if I recall, you had a fantastically useful post last year about watching the parade from the dessert party viewing area. I can’t seem to find it! Do you happen to have that information somewhere easily found- please and thank you ?



Ha!  Yes, I can try to find it.  Although I’ll caution I wouldn’t necessarily recommend watching from there.   Probably only good for someone like us who is fine with “meh” viewing with plans to watch the late parade “for real.”   Plus my back is still damaged from holding my kiddo on my shoulders. .  (Before anyone yells at me, I was in the Plaza Garden 15 feet off Main Street with no one behind me)


----------



## pangyal

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Ha!  Yes, I can try to find it.  Although I’ll caution I wouldn’t necessarily recommend watching from there.   Probably only good for someone like us who is fine with “meh” viewing and plans to watch the late parade “for real.”   Plus my back is still damaged from holding my kiddo on my shoulders.  (Before anyone yells at me, I was in the Plaza Garden 15 feet off Main Street with no one behind  me)



Thank you! It’s hubby’s first (and likely last, at least for the foreseeable future due to unending work scheduling issues) MNSSHP and I want him to see the parade in the best way possible. It sounds like the Garden wouldn’t be the best option.


----------



## Cluelyss

pangyal said:


> Thank you! It’s hubby’s first (and likely last, at least for the foreseeable future due to unending work scheduling issues) MNSSHP and I want him to see the parade in the best way possible. It sounds like the Garden wouldn’t be the best option.


My favorite spot to watch the parade is near the Splash exit, across from Peco Bills. I love the spooky atmosphere in Frontierland and there is a minimal gap between the headless horseman and the rest of the parade. Then we sneak off to haunted mansion while everyone else is still watching the parade before we grab our fireworks spot (or ride BTMRR before the hocus pocus show if we’ve watched the second parade). Depending on the crowd, you can get a front row seat here 30-45 minutes in advance and there’s a little curb to sit on while you wait.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

pangyal said:


> Thank you! It’s hubby’s first (and likely last, at least for the foreseeable future due to unending work scheduling issues) MNSSHP and I want him to see the parade in the best way possible. It sounds like the Garden wouldn’t be the best option.



Found it.  Not a ton here, but maybe it helps? https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...ar-celebration.3665880/page-470#post-59768908


----------



## GADisneyDad14

123SA said:


> Dessert party  -- I have the Garden Party booked for 8/16 opening night.  (I wish I had a different day to choose, but this is our last night)    I really was hoping to show up 30 minutes before fireworks, grab something to eat and drink and walk into the viewing area.  I know I won't get the best spots in the viewing area, but aren't all the spots good?  I was assuming that in order to have a comparable view without the dessert party, I'd have to show up at least 30 minutes early, probably earlier, and then fight to hold to my spot.    Is this a viable plan?



I'm just guessing here since we don't have anything to go by... but first party... first party with new fireworks show... everyone and their cousin blogger there for pics/videos of the new show....I'd probably want to be in the garden.  Wouldn't surprise me if some blogger types did the party just to secure an easier quasi-central spot as well.  

But yes, all views from the Plaza Garden are generally equal.  IMHO there are some spots that are better than others... I like being more to the left (when facing the castle), I like being along the back rail (helps to lean on), there are a few plants/lamp poles around that you don't really want to be right behind if you can't help it.  I wouldn't camp out 1.5 hours (or even an hour) for any of that, but if I were walking in a empty garden, those would be my preferences.  But it's shades of grey stuff, not experience altering stuff.  

I think being in the garden around 30-40 mins from show-time is what I'd do if in your shoes.  You won't be the first by a long-shot, but hopefully not the last.


----------



## pangyal

Cluelyss said:


> My favorite spot to watch the parade is near the Splash exit, across from Peco Bills. I love the spooky atmosphere in Frontierland and there is a minimal gap between the headless horseman and the rest of the parade. Then we sneak off to haunted mansion while everyone else is still watching the parade before we grab our fireworks spot (or ride BTMRR before the hocus pocus show if we’ve watched the second parade). Depending on the crowd, you can get a front row seat here 30-45 minutes in advance and there’s a little curb to sit on while you wait.


That’s exactly where we’ve ended up every year! It’s the best . But...this year, it was already packed three rows deep in Frontierland an HOUR before the first parade. If we hadn’t waited at the passthrough a few feet down, I don’t think we would have been able to see the parade at all.


----------



## pangyal

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Found it.  Not a ton here, but maybe it helps? https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...ar-celebration.3665880/page-470#post-59768908


I must be misremembering the layout of the Plaza Garden area. Does the left side (if you’re facing the castle) run along Main Street, where the parade goes, or is there something in between the left rail length and Main? Obviously, if it was a good viewing area for the parade, they would have monetized it a million times over by now, so I’m just trying to figure out what is between guests in that area and the parade.


----------



## anneboleyn

pangyal said:


> Does anybody recall how far in advance of the first party they announced it for the Christmas option?



It looks like Tony’s Merriest Town Square Party was announced on October 26 (not sure if rumors leaked before that, tho). So they still have plenty of time to announce a MNSSHP version. Fingers crossed!


----------



## pangyal

anneboleyn said:


> It looks like Tony’s Merriest Town Square Party was announced on October 26 (not sure if rumors leaked before that, tho). So they still have plenty of time to announce a MNSSHP version. Fingers crossed!


Thank you!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

pangyal said:


> I must be misremembering the layout of the Plaza Garden area. Does the left side (if you’re facing the castle) run along Main Street, where the parade goes, or is there something in between the left rail length and Main? Obviously, if it was a good viewing area for the parade, they would have monetized it a million times over by now, so I’m just trying to figure out what is between guests in that area and the parade.



What's in between the left most rail (if facing the castle) and Main Street is a big sidewalk that's full of/crammed with people watching the parade.  The garden elevation is ever so slightly higher than the sidewalk, but with so many people between you and the street who are all mostly standing, it makes for less than idea viewing.  But stuff over head high is very visible, and the audio is quite good... it's just that head high and below, any characters walking, etc, get tough from there.   

A couple of visuals.  The yellow one here is the garden used for the dessert party. 



The map version...


----------



## pangyal

Thank you so much for posting these! Ha ha, I knew I was forgetting something, and of course it turned out to be the mass of humanity in between the Garden and the parade.


----------



## ksromack

Do we know for sure that the garden area in front of Casey's will or will not be available for fireworks viewing?  That's where we watched last year at MNSSHP.  We did get there early and were one of the first people there.  A lot of people sat to watch fireworks but everyone at the front rail stood (it is impossible to be right there at the front rail and see the castle projections without standing).


----------



## PolyRob

evlaina said:


> I don't think so...we're doing a 4pm Ohana but we also don't care about lining up for characters early.


I feel like I am saying that this year... until I see what new characters may be included 



ErinsMommy said:


> Personally speaking they give out so much candy and snacks, that other than grabbing a quick burger or something light I'll feel too stuffed/full going to a party after a big meal.



Good point, we will definitely have to eat lighter earlier in the day if we do it.



GADisneyDad14 said:


> We party differently than some, I’d rather not arrive at the MK until 6-7:30pm.  Part of it is that we don’t really do characters and don’t need that extra park time.  Part of it is (depending on the time of year), it’s still hot as all heck and I don’t mind waiting for that sun to go down a bit.  Part of it is that I do like to have a real/decent meal before MNSSHP just to fuel up for the night... so everything about a 4pm Storybook Dining ADR then boat ride to MK for MNSSHP sounds great to me!



I think I need to try the relaxed route! I have done the early character waits and it has definitely been hot! This should be a nice change of pace.



Best Aunt said:


> If you do this, take the bus to MK not the boat.  The bus is a shorter ride and a shorter wait if you miss one.



Thanks, we will be staying at CR so I was even considering the boat to CR and then walking if it was crazy.


----------



## SPAM

pangyal said:


> I am toying with the dessert party based on rumours that it will indeed be projection-heavy, but I’m still holding out hope for a parade viewing package like they had for MVMCP last year. Does anybody recall how far in advance of the first party they announced it for the Christmas option?
> 
> I agree that the dessert party is time away from the party, but then again, so is sitting for an hour staking out a good parade spot. We’ve been fortunate enough to use the pass-through trick the past two years, but these parties are just too crowded to hedge our bets on that for this year.
> 
> @GADisneyDad14 I hate to bother you to look for a post, but if I recall, you had a fantastically useful post last year about watching the parade from the dessert party viewing area. I can’t seem to find it! Do you happen to have that information somewhere easily found- please and thank you ?


What’s the pass-through trick?


----------



## Cluelyss

ksromack said:


> Do we know for sure that the garden area in front of Casey's will or will not be available for fireworks viewing?  That's where we watched last year at MNSSHP.  We did get there early and were one of the first people there.  A lot of people sat to watch fireworks but everyone at the front rail stood (it is impossible to be right there at the front rail and see the castle projections without standing).


Nothing is known for sure, but there were a handful of parties last year where the Casey’s garden was closed to regular guests (assuming private group VIPs). So while it is generally available, and I assume will continue to be, you may not know for sure until the night of. I’d have a backup plan in place.


----------



## Cluelyss

pangyal said:


> That’s exactly where we’ve ended up every year! It’s the best . But...this year, it was already packed three rows deep in Frontierland an HOUR before the first parade. If we hadn’t waited at the passthrough a few feet down, I don’t think we would have been able to see the parade at all.


Goodness! Was that for the first or second parade? Sold out night? I’ve never seen it like that so early - glad you still got a spot!


----------



## Cluelyss

SPAM said:


> What’s the pass-through trick?


I’m not OP, but assuming it was a reference to the area that is held open until just before the parade starts to allow people to cross the parade route between Frontierland and Adventureland. Seconds before the parade starts they put up the ropes, creating several feet of viewing area on both sides. And guests are then stuck until the conclusion of the parade. So if you’re in that area and don’t plan to watch the parade, make sure you’re on the right side of the ropes or you’ll be stuck for the next 20 minutes!


----------



## OurLaughingPlace

mmouse50 said:


> THIS WORKED!!! Thank you so much for the suggestion I'm now booked for the Plaza Garden Fireworks Dessert Party on our first every MNSSHP! yay!
> 
> 
> Did you get 9/15 or another date?  I still can't get the 15th.


I got August 16th (first party). I didn't look for 15th - good luck!


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> Goodness! Was that for the first or second parade? Sold out night? I’ve never seen it like that so early - glad you still got a spot!



If memory serves, someone posted photos of Frontierland/Adventureland and the parade route was packed.  I don't believe this was a sold out night.  I think it had to do with the kiddie parade they did last year.  All I remember was that it was deep!!!


----------



## ginny65

This will be our first MNSSHP.  We do not have a regular theme park ticket for that day but do plan on arriving around 4:00 p.m.  We have already purchased our special event ticket for this night, so I assume our MBs will get us through the turnstile.  Where do we go get our MNSSHP bracelet?


----------



## FFMickey

ginny65 said:


> This will be our first MNSSHP.  We do not have a regular theme park ticket for that day but do plan on arriving around 4:00 p.m.  We have already purchased our special event ticket for this night, so I assume our MBs will get us through the turnstile.  Where do we go get our MNSSHP bracelet?


You'll get the wristband when you enter at 4. They'll have dedicated turnstiles to the right as you enter.


----------



## ginny65

Good to know!  Thank you.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Cluelyss said:


> Nothing is known for sure, but there were a handful of parties last year where the Casey’s garden was closed to regular guests (assuming private group VIPs). So while it is generally available, and I assume will continue to be, you may not know for sure until the night of. I’d have a backup plan in place.



I’ll add a recent experience to support this, although it wasn’t a party.  A few weeks ago (4/4) the Casey’s garden (Plaza Garden West) was totally reserved for Happily Ever After.  I really couldn’t tell for who - the people in the garden didn’t seem to be a special group, it was just random groups / families.  A random night in the MK and it wasn’t available... so just shows occasionally it might not be an option on any given night.  

I bet there’s a high likelihood the Casey’s garden is reserved for someone/something on opening night.


----------



## pangyal

Cluelyss said:


> Goodness! Was that for the first or second parade? Sold out night? I’ve never seen it like that so early - glad you still got a spot!



It was the first parade and not a sold out night, though it was terribly oversold. It was one of the big differences we noticed between that year and the prior years, with something like ten thousand more tickets having been sold for each party in 2018 (another was the 40-minute trick or treat line at the train station). I know that some people lucked out with the flow at last year’s parties and didn’t find their parties crazy, but I am really hoping that Disney takes all of the complaints to heart and reduces the ticket sales this year.


----------



## ksromack

pangyal said:


> It was the first parade and not a sold out night, though it was terribly oversold. It was one of the big differences we noticed between that year and the prior years, with something like ten thousand more tickets having been sold for each party in 2018 (*another was the 40-minute trick or treat line at the train station)*. I know that some people lucked out with the flow at last year’s parties and didn’t find their parties crazy, but I am really hoping that Disney takes all of the complaints to heart and reduces the ticket sales this year.


Girl, I know this to be true!  This was us at our early October MBSSHP!


----------



## RJstanis

Cluelyss said:


> I’m not OP, but assuming it was a reference to the area that is held open until just before the parade starts to allow people to cross the parade route between Frontierland and Adventureland. Seconds before the parade starts they put up the ropes, creating several feet of viewing area on both sides. And guests are then stuck until the conclusion of the parade. So if you’re in that area and don’t plan to watch the parade, make sure you’re on the right side of the ropes or you’ll be stuck for the next 20 minutes!



This is what we did last year in that sweet spot across from Pecos. Parade was teetering on being cancelled bc of rain our night. Since alot of outdoor rides and characters were on standby due to weather alot of people camped out for spots more than normal. We just waited at edge of walkway marking and filled in to the front when they closed the path. From there we scurried along river deck while parade was still going and did most of the magic shots and haunted house before the parade crowds opened up. It's a great strategy!


----------



## adamlatham smith

adamlatham smith said:


> I have thought about dungarees as part of halloween costumer if I don't go as skeleton like in the link https://www.walmart.com/ip/Round-House-Men-s-Blue-Classic-Button-Fly-Overalls-966-28-42/104204200 at disney halloween party but just need some ideas to go as also I would still be looking at corset


how tight would it be best to make corset


----------



## ColonelHathi

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I personally think the 1.5 hour thing is a waste of party time.  We’ve done the Plaza Garden dessert party during MNSSHP, but we opt to not show up until 30-60 mins pre fireworks.  Anything else (to us) is just overkill and too much time sitting around.
> 
> Others may prefer a more relaxing pace, a few trips to the dessert bar, etc.  You can make it / time it whatever works best for you.
> 
> (Caveat in case the new show with projections puts a lot more demand on the garden viewing this year.  For the last two years, the dessert party has been relatively dead when compared to a regular HEA dessert party, so “when you moved over to the garden” hasn’t really mattered all that much for practical purposes.)





123SA said:


> Dessert party  -- I have the Garden Party booked for 8/16 opening night.  (I wish I had a different day to choose, but this is our last night)    I really was hoping to show up 30 minutes before fireworks, grab something to eat and drink and walk into the viewing area.  I know I won't get the best spots in the viewing area, but aren't all the spots good?  I was assuming that in order to have a comparable view without the dessert party, I'd have to show up at least 30 minutes early, probably earlier, and then fight to hold to my spot.    Is this a viable plan?



We’ve always thought about doing the dessert party, but never have. Now that it’s just me and DD I am considering it for our MNSSHP night. My question, CAN you show up at TT like 30-45 minutes before fireworks, or do you have to be there at 8:45 for some reason (like they would treat it as a no-show)? Do they escort you over or do they give you something and you can you walk there on your own? I really like the idea of the viewing area - We did the FP+ Viewing area back in 2015 and it was so nice not to be in the crowds. TIA


----------



## FoxC63

*Free Comic Book Day is tomorrow May 4th!!!*



Some locations also offer free give-a-ways, games and snacks as well as how many free comics you can have.  You can also dress up as your favorite character.  Very family oriented.

For those interested here's the link:  https://www.freecomicbookday.com/Article/228182-How-To-Prepare-For-Free-Comic-Book-Day-2019


----------



## Cluelyss

ColonelHathi said:


> We’ve always thought about doing the dessert party, but never have. Now that it’s just me and DD I am considering it for our MNSSHP night. My question, CAN you show up at TT like 30-45 minutes before fireworks, or do you have to be there at 8:45 for some reason (like they would treat it as a no-show)? Do they escort you over or do they give you something and you can you walk there on your own? I really like the idea of the viewing area - We did the FP+ Viewing area back in 2015 and it was so nice not to be in the crowds. TIA


You can show up whenever you like or not at all. It’s a prepaid event. How early you arrive just determines how long you can snack. A CM will be stationed at the exit to escort you to the garden.


----------



## Cluelyss

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I’ll add a recent experience to support this, although it wasn’t a party.  A few weeks ago (4/4) the Casey’s garden (Plaza Garden West) was totally reserved for Happily Ever After.  I really couldn’t tell for who - the people in the garden didn’t seem to be a special group, it was just random groups / families.  A random night in the MK and it wasn’t available... so just shows occasionally it might not be an option on any given night.
> 
> I bet there’s a high likelihood the Casey’s garden is reserved for someone/something on opening night.


I’ll add, with the addition of this new signature experience at CRT, looks like the Casey’s garden (or at least a portion of it) will no longer be available to the GP on regular nights. While you can’t book this experience on a party night, it just makes me wonder if they will be taking that area out of play permanently in the near future??


----------



## Wdw1015

We have the dessert party booked for the first night of the party and I’m thinking my plan of attack will be to go get desserts right as it opens to avoid as much of a line as possible. But I don’t necessarily want to go right to the plaza to sit and wait, I’d rather go do something in between the desserts and fireworks. So I’m wondering when we are ready to go back to the plaza, can we go right there or do we have to go back to Tomorrowland Terrace to be escorted over?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Wdw1015 said:


> We have the dessert party booked for the first night of the party and I’m thinking my plan of attack will be to go get desserts right as it opens to avoid as much of a line as possible. But I don’t necessarily want to go right to the plaza to sit and wait, I’d rather go do something in between the desserts and fireworks. So I’m wondering when we are ready to go back to the plaza, can we go right there or do we have to go back to Tomorrowland Terrace to be escorted over?



You can come/go/do whatever as you please.  They may try to escort you to the garden, but we always just say “we’re good, we know where we are going.”   They check party wristbands at the garden entrance, you don’t have to have a CM with you. 

We’ve gone over to ride PeopleMover in between desserts and viewing before. (I have trouble just sitting around/waiting, I’d rather be doing something!)


----------



## bitty246

Ok, so I just took the plunge today and bought our tickets for the 09/22 party! I opened the Disney Premier Visa Card and got the $250 statement credit, so that made the decision a lot easier for our family of 5. Now to figure out costumes/theme and strategy. This is our first MNSSHP and first trip back in 5 years. So much to figure out, but I am so excited I can't stand it!


----------



## maxsmith

I am planing on going to mickey's not so scary halloween party and I planing on use a corset
I was just wading on ideas I can go as I am thinking of us overalls in the link https://www.walmart.com/ip/Men-s-Indigo-Bib-Overall/1717809 with a corset 
or I could go as a skeleton with a corset


----------



## OurLaughingPlace

As a MNSSHP newbie, I'm reading advice here and trying to organize a plan for my family. My dad, late 70's, will be attending - fit but I still want to be aware of him when planning.
4:00pm- enter MK / get bands
use 3:20pm FP, then 4:20pm FP, then 5:20pm FP (probably space mountain, peter pan and Haunted Mansion)
6:00pm- Casey's for a small break / supper
7:00-8:45pm- ride Pirates and Haunted Mansion / hope to see Cadaver Dans, do a few trick or treat stops
8:45pm check in for fireworks dessert party at Tomorrowland Terrace / break
10:15 fireworks??? I think this is the time? / garden plaza 
10:45-? suggestions?
11:15pm see second parade across from Pecos Bill, then try to get a ride on Splash after parade ends
-do we have time for anything else after this parade? more trick or treating on way out???

We are ok missing photo opportunities. While we'd love to have them, it's our first party and we don't want to spend a ton of time in lines for pictures. We really want to see fireworks (booked plaza dessert party) and parade, Cadaver Dans, a few trick or treat stops, a ride on HM.  Is there something that you feel is a 'must do' that is not on our list? We are just trying to enjoy our last night at Disney by soaking up the party vibe (really never thought we'd be able to get to a party because I'm a teacher but with this early party date, we look at it as a bonus!) 10:45pm suggestions? Or do we need to go directly to parade viewing spot after fireworks end? TIA


----------



## Castlequeen5

OurLaughingPlace said:


> As a MNSSHP newbie, I'm reading advice here and trying to organize a plan for my family. My dad, late 70's, will be attending - fit but I still want to be aware of him when planning.
> 4:00pm- enter MK / get bands
> use 3:20pm FP, then 4:20pm FP, then 5:20pm FP (probably space mountain, peter pan and Haunted Mansion)
> 6:00pm- Casey's for a small break / supper
> 7:00-8:45pm- ride Pirates and Haunted Mansion / hope to see Cadaver Dans, do a few trick or treat stops
> 8:45pm check in for fireworks dessert party at Tomorrowland Terrace / break
> 10:15 fireworks??? I think this is the time? / garden plaza
> 10:45-? suggestions?
> 11:15pm see second parade across from Pecos Bill, then try to get a ride on Splash after parade ends
> -do we have time for anything else after this parade? more trick or treating on way out???
> 
> We are ok missing photo opportunities. While we'd love to have them, it's our first party and we don't want to spend a ton of time in lines for pictures. We really want to see fireworks (booked plaza dessert party) and parade, Cadaver Dans, a few trick or treat stops, a ride on HM.  Is there something that you feel is a 'must do' that is not on our list? We are just trying to enjoy our last night at Disney by soaking up the party vibe (really never thought we'd be able to get to a party because I'm a teacher but with this early party date, we look at it as a bonus!) 10:45pm suggestions? Or do we need to go directly to parade viewing spot after fireworks end? TIA



Not sure if you're planning to watch the show.  We enjoyed it.  But we love Hocus Pocus.  So the Sanderson sisters are a must for our family!


----------



## dachsie

OurLaughingPlace said:


> As a MNSSHP newbie, I'm reading advice here and trying to organize a plan for my family. My dad, late 70's, will be attending - fit but I still want to be aware of him when planning.
> 4:00pm- enter MK / get bands
> use 3:20pm FP, then 4:20pm FP, then 5:20pm FP (probably space mountain, peter pan and Haunted Mansion)
> 6:00pm- Casey's for a small break / supper
> 7:00-8:45pm- ride Pirates and Haunted Mansion / hope to see Cadaver Dans, do a few trick or treat stops
> 8:45pm check in for fireworks dessert party at Tomorrowland Terrace / break
> 10:15 fireworks??? I think this is the time? / garden plaza
> 10:45-? suggestions?
> 11:15pm see second parade across from Pecos Bill, then try to get a ride on Splash after parade ends
> -do we have time for anything else after this parade? more trick or treating on way out???
> 
> We are ok missing photo opportunities. While we'd love to have them, it's our first party and we don't want to spend a ton of time in lines for pictures. We really want to see fireworks (booked plaza dessert party) and parade, Cadaver Dans, a few trick or treat stops, a ride on HM.  Is there something that you feel is a 'must do' that is not on our list? We are just trying to enjoy our last night at Disney by soaking up the party vibe (really never thought we'd be able to get to a party because I'm a teacher but with this early party date, we look at it as a bonus!) 10:45pm suggestions? Or do we need to go directly to parade viewing spot after fireworks end? TIA


Pictures go relatively quickly so plan to get some.  You will also be able to ride more rides if you choose, especially if you don't do any character meets.  We were able to do Buzz, Space, Peoplemover, 7DMT (25min wait) BTMRR, PotC, teacups, Astro Orbiter, stopped to eat at Pecos Bills and saw parade fireworks and show.  I think we may have ridden a couple more but cant remember


----------



## yorkieteacher

dachsie said:


> Pictures go relatively quickly so plan to get some.  You will also be able to ride more rides if you choose, especially if you don't do any character meets.  We were able to do Buzz, Space, Peoplemover, 7DMT (25min wait) BTMRR, PotC, teacups, Astro Orbiter, stopped to eat at Pecos Bills and saw parade fireworks and show.  I think we may have ridden a couple more but cant remember


This is good to know-I had wondered about pictures, especially those in front of the Haunted Mansion. We really like the ones we have seen around there, but knew lines to ride HM during the party are 30 minutes at least, on up to an hour, and were afraid picture lines there could be as well.


----------



## OurLaughingPlace

Castlequeen5 said:


> Not sure if you're planning to watch the show.  We enjoyed it.  But we love Hocus Pocus.  So the Sanderson sisters are a must for our family!


Can you tell me about Hocus Pocus/ Sanderson Sisters? TIA


----------



## Castlequeen5

OurLaughingPlace said:


> Can you tell me about Hocus Pocus/ Sanderson Sisters? TIA



We went in 2017, so I'm not sure if it's the same show each year.  But the Sanderson Sisters have a little skit, then other villains show up and join in.  I know some of the villains included Jafar, Oogie Boogie, and Cruella.  They sing some songs...our favorite being "I put a spell on you."  We really enjoyed it and plan to see it this year when we go.  The show is offered several times during the evening which makes it pretty convenient to find time to watch.


----------



## jhoannam

Finally bought our tickets for the first night, excited to see the new fireworks show.


----------



## CvilleDiane

Has anyone booked the Nov 1 dessert party? It's the only one that hasn't loaded online (and it is 180 days away now!) though 11/1 is definitely listed in the description.


----------



## andrniki

Castlequeen5 said:


> We went in 2017, so I'm not sure if it's the same show each year.  But the Sanderson Sisters have a little skit, then other villains show up and join in.  I know some of the villains included Jafar, Oogie Boogie, and Cruella.  They sing some songs...our favorite being "I put a spell on you."  We really enjoyed it and plan to see it this year when we go.  The show is offered several times during the evening which makes it pretty convenient to find time to watch.


Excellent description Castlequeen5!  

I'd like to add that as a family that doesn't love the movie Hocus Pocus ( I know, sacrilegious), we just LOVED this show!  The characters are great, the songs are fabulous!  But what made us consider this show so spectacular was the audience!  The fun atmosphere and energy of the crowd who love the show makes you love the show.  It's palpable.  You must experience it to understand!


----------



## ksromack

maxsmith said:


> I am planing on going to mickey's not so scary halloween party and I planing on use a corset
> I was just wading on ideas I can go as I am thinking of us overalls in the link https://www.walmart.com/ip/Men-s-Indigo-Bib-Overall/1717809 with a corset
> or I could go as a skeleton with a corset


I dont want to dissuade you but those coveralls look like they would be very hot.  Our experience with MNSSHP has always involved very warm weather (we've gone in Sept and October).  This year we go early Sept and I am not looking forward to the heat!


----------



## bpesch

ksromack said:


> I dont want to dissuade you but those coveralls look like they would be very hot. Our experience with MNSSHP has always involved very warm weather (we've gone in Sept and October). This year we go early Sept and I am not looking forward to the heat!



I thought the very same thing. Believe me, you want to think in terms of as cool a costumer as you can manage. Otherwise it's going to be a long, miserable evening.


----------



## FoxC63

*News - WDW Florist*

Some Halloween items have begun to appear at the Disney Florist for WDW.  I'm sure Disneyland will be updated soon.
*Mickey’s Halloween Celebration $400*

Link:  http://disneyworld.disneyfloralandg...ularcelebrationkit.do?sortby=ourPicks&from=fn

*Mickey Mouse Halloween Collapsible Bin – Create-A-Gift $39.99 - *Limited Quantity / Available *8/12/19*

Link:  http://disneyworld.disneyfloralandg...en-collapsible-bin.do?sortby=ourPicks&from=fn


----------



## Sjm9911

400 dollers , wholly crap! Ill make my own! Or add another day at the parks.


----------



## FoxC63

Sjm9911 said:


> 400 dollers , wholly crap! Ill make my own! Or add another day at the parks.



This is to show case what *might be available during the party*.  Last year the florist shop gave us a sneak peek long before Disney Parks Blog, so it was nice to see.


----------



## TheOneWithTheTriplets

Sjm9911 said:


> 400 dollers , wholly crap! Ill make my own! Or add another day at the parks.


Right? $400 for a basket or an extra party night for a family of 5. Hmmm...


----------



## FoxC63

FoxC63 said:


> *News - WDW Florist*
> 
> *Mickey’s Halloween Celebration $400*
> View attachment 399221
> Link:  http://disneyworld.disneyfloralandg...ularcelebrationkit.do?sortby=ourPicks&from=fn



The Ghost Mickey reminds me of the *2011* souvenir popcorn bucket as seen below...
  Though I've never seen a Minnie plush like that before.  Cute!


----------



## sherlockmiles

maxsmith said:


> I am planing on going to mickey's not so scary halloween party and I planing on use a corset
> I was just wading on ideas I can go as I am thinking of us overalls in the link https://www.walmart.com/ip/Men-s-Indigo-Bib-Overall/1717809 with a corset
> or I could go as a skeleton with a corset



Overalls with a corset?  is that disney-bounding a character?  or just a look/outfit?
'skeleton w/ corset' - are you thinking like a female skeleton from Coco?

overalls - you will want something super light weight, definitely not heavy (or even medium) denim.


----------



## Cluelyss

OurLaughingPlace said:


> As a MNSSHP newbie, I'm reading advice here and trying to organize a plan for my family. My dad, late 70's, will be attending - fit but I still want to be aware of him when planning.
> 4:00pm- enter MK / get bands
> use 3:20pm FP, then 4:20pm FP, then 5:20pm FP (probably space mountain, peter pan and Haunted Mansion)
> 6:00pm- Casey's for a small break / supper
> 7:00-8:45pm- ride Pirates and Haunted Mansion / hope to see Cadaver Dans, do a few trick or treat stops
> 8:45pm check in for fireworks dessert party at Tomorrowland Terrace / break
> 10:15 fireworks??? I think this is the time? / garden plaza
> 10:45-? suggestions?
> 11:15pm see second parade across from Pecos Bill, then try to get a ride on Splash after parade ends
> -do we have time for anything else after this parade? more trick or treating on way out???
> 
> We are ok missing photo opportunities. While we'd love to have them, it's our first party and we don't want to spend a ton of time in lines for pictures. We really want to see fireworks (booked plaza dessert party) and parade, Cadaver Dans, a few trick or treat stops, a ride on HM.  Is there something that you feel is a 'must do' that is not on our list? We are just trying to enjoy our last night at Disney by soaking up the party vibe (really never thought we'd be able to get to a party because I'm a teacher but with this early party date, we look at it as a bonus!) 10:45pm suggestions? Or do we need to go directly to parade viewing spot after fireworks end? TIA


You’re going to want to try and head for your parade spot shortly after the fireworks are over. The front row spots will fill by 10:45. Depending on the length of the new show, you may have time to stop for a magic shot or two as you make your way to Frontierland, not not enough time for a ride or character greeting unless you don’t mind being two or three rows deep for the parade.


----------



## Castlequeen5

Cluelyss said:


> You’re going to want to try and head for your parade spot shortly after the fireworks are over. The front row spots will fill by 10:45. Depending on the length of the new show, you may have time to stop for a magic shot or two as you make your way to Frontierland, not not enough time for a ride or character greeting unless you don’t mind being two or three rows deep for the parade.



So you recommend watching the parade at Frontierland?  I’ve been following this thread for a little while, but I may have missed some of the parade hints.  Is the main advantage that the parade starts over there first?  Or is it easier than getting a spot on Main Street?  We were kinda in that area the last time we were there for Halloween.  But it wasn’t planned and we were not on the curb.  We usually like to be on Main Street, especially for the Christmas parade.  However I’d be willing to try another spot, if it works better.


----------



## FoxC63

Guests usually snag spots sooner on Main Street where as Frontierland is more relaxed.


----------



## adamlatham smith

ksromack said:


> I dont want to dissuade you but those coveralls look like they would be very hot.  Our experience with MNSSHP has always involved very warm weather (we've gone in Sept and October).  This year we go early Sept and I am not looking forward to the heat!


what sort of ovrerolls do thick be best and what sort of things could I go as with them


----------



## FoxC63

adamlatham smith said:


> what sort of ovrerolls do thick be best and what sort of things could I go as with them



What?  And in earnest, male or female character?


----------



## FoxC63




----------



## FoxC63




----------



## agavegirl1

Just got tickets for the Friday, October 25th party because....there are almost NO evenings for me to be in the Magic Kingdom unless I buy party tickets.  Example: Tuesday October 22 is not listed as a party night as of today but the Magic Kingdom is listed as closing at 6PM that night anyway.  So....I will be making a plan based on this thread for that date and see the Halloween Parade and Fireworks instead.  My priorities are: certain rides at night, fireworks, castle projection show and possibly the parade.  We do not want to stand in lines for M&G opportunities but will want some Magic Shots.  I don't eat candy.  We have a "during MNSSHP reservation for a BOG so we can have some wine and dinner before attempting this party.  This is not my DH's "cup of tea".  We are doing HHN at Universal the next week with a RIP tour etc.  Hopefully he will not "die of boredom" so I can watch fireworks.


----------



## Best Aunt

agavegirl1 said:


> ... This is not my DH's "cup of tea".  We are doing HHN at Universal the next week with a RIP tour etc.  Hopefully he will not "die of boredom" so I can watch fireworks.



If any of the rides have "overlays" this year, maybe he can do those and then he will feel like he did something that you can only do during the party.  Even if he ends up not liking them, it's still a "party only" experience.  

Same thing regarding the food and desserts - find out which are "party only" and see if he wants to try them.  (Although you said you have a BOG resie so maybe that won't work.)


----------



## Cluelyss

Castlequeen5 said:


> So you recommend watching the parade at Frontierland?  I’ve been following this thread for a little while, but I may have missed some of the parade hints.  Is the main advantage that the parade starts over there first?  Or is it easier than getting a spot on Main Street?


Both. 
I also enjoy the “spooky” atmosphere over there. 
I prefer Main Street at MVMCP for the snow, but that doesn’t matter at Halloween!


----------



## adamlatham smith

FoxC63 said:


> *FEMALE Character's who wear overalls: *
> UP! - Ellie
> View attachment 399347
> 
> Despicable Me, Despicable Me 2 & Despicable Me 3 - Agnes Gru
> View attachment 399348
> 
> *MALE Character's who wear overalls: *
> Conductor, Contractor, Farmer - Goofy
> View attachment 399349
> 
> Wreck-It Ralph – Ralph
> View attachment 399350
> 
> Peg Leg Pete
> View attachment 399351
> 
> Toy Story - Stinky Pete
> View attachment 399352
> 
> Dennis the Menace 1987 film
> View attachment 399353
> 
> None of these wear a corset, so not sure where you're going with that.  Hope you plan on buying chambray denim @ksromack has pointed out denim is a very thick and hot fabric to wear during MNSSHP.  Good luck!



I would still be looking to use corset when use overalls in order to bring waist in as much as possible so that I look the part more


----------



## sherlockmiles

adamlatham smith said:


> I would still be looking to use corset when use overalls in order to bring waist in as much as possible so that I look the part more




We're all dying to know "WHAT PART"??
(this will help us give appropriate help)


----------



## adamlatham smith

sherlockmiles said:


> We're all dying to know "WHAT PART"??
> (this will help us give appropriate help)


 
*Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party **at magic kingdom*


----------



## sherlockmiles

adamlatham smith said:


> *Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party at magic kingdom*




huh?  the character you are looking to go as is "MNSSHP at MK"?


----------



## adamlatham smith

sherlockmiles said:


> huh?  the character you are looking to go as is "MNSSHP at MK"?


yes


----------



## sherlockmiles

adamlatham smith said:


> yes


ok - thanks.

I'm dropping out of the conversation because I don't understand.  
I am looking forward to pictures of your final costume though.  I'm intrigued.


----------



## maxsmith

this post is for board is *Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party*


----------



## anneboleyn

sherlockmiles said:


> huh?  the character you are looking to go as is "MNSSHP at MK"?





adamlatham smith said:


> yes



Wow that is very ambitious lol


----------



## anneboleyn

maxsmith said:


> this post is for board is *Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party*



So are you and that other user asking about the corset the same person or is there a corset trend I am not aware of?


----------



## Newsies

I've been following this thread for a while.  It'll be the rest of my party's first MNSSHP, and my first one since 2016!  The rest of the family is extremely excited.

... with that being said, I've decided to finally come out of lurkdom because I'm extremely invested in this overall/corset discussion.


----------



## AliceandPete

I’m so excited! I logged on to MDE to check for reservations and happened to see one for the dessert party - Plaza Garden View on our party night . With only two of us going it’s affordable and I decided to go for it. We are at the October 29th party which should be very busy.
  A few years back we camped out for spots for the party fireworks for almost an hour and half and then just as they started this whole family squeezed directly into the tiniest bit of space right in front of us and were stepping on our feet. They were really pushy and nasty about it too.  It just put a damper on the evening though we tried not to let it.

 Long story short, it will be nice to have some desserts and not have to fight for a space. We will likely head down to the area right in front of the train station for the second parade. It’s always been a great spot for us in the past.
I’ve been watching videos and getting so excited !!!!
I’d like to do costumes , but I just have no good ideas yet.


----------



## FoxC63

I wonder when we'll see *Touring Plans Least Crowded Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party of 2019*.  Last year, they released 2018 on May 30th. 

I'm thinking we'll see the Halloween pins in June after the WDW Pin Trading Event.

DPB announced 2018 Sorcerer of the Magic Kingdom Card on July 30, 2018.  

Both the Exclusive MNSSHP Pins and popcorn buckets were released in August 2018. 

We're getting close my friends!!!


----------



## Cluelyss

FoxC63 said:


> I wonder when we'll see *Touring Plans Least Crowded Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party of 2019*.  Last year, they released 2018 on May 30th.
> 
> I'm thinking we'll see the Halloween pins in June after the WDW Pin Trading Event.
> 
> DPB announced 2018 Sorcerer of the Magic Kingdom Card on July 30, 2018.
> 
> Both the Exclusive MNSSHP Pins and popcorn buckets were released in August 2018.
> 
> We're getting close my friends!!!


EEEEEK!!!!! So exited!!!

And now that we’ve added the Villains after hours event in June, I have 2 costumes to plan! My poor family keeps asking “which costume is this for?” as my pieces keep coming in LOL


----------



## lvcourtneyy

adamlatham smith said:


> *Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party at magic kingdom*



Everyone understands that you're attending MNSSHP. The question is what character you're trying to portray in a costume with a corset and overalls. Very hard to help you if we don't understand your vision.


----------



## dachsie

agavegirl1 said:


> Just got tickets for the Friday, October 25th party because....there are almost NO evenings for me to be in the Magic Kingdom unless I buy party tickets.  Example: Tuesday October 22 is not listed as a party night as of today but the Magic Kingdom is listed as closing at 6PM that night anyway.  So....I will be making a plan based on this thread for that date and see the Halloween Parade and Fireworks instead.  My priorities are: certain rides at night, fireworks, castle projection show and possibly the parade.  We do not want to stand in lines for M&G opportunities but will want some Magic Shots.  I don't eat candy.  We have a "during MNSSHP reservation for a BOG so we can have some wine and dinner before attempting this party.  This is not my DH's "cup of tea".  We are doing HHN at Universal the next week with a RIP tour etc.  Hopefully he will not "die of boredom" so I can watch fireworks.


I used my candy last year for trick or treaters. I had a blast going thru Candy lines. It’s fun to feel like a kid again.


----------



## Raya

I'm considering canceling out October trip. Help me decide. We did DAH as an add on to another trip in April. It was *ah-maz-ing*. The park felt more empty than I've ever been in it, the rides were walk on, the weather was perfect. We went on our favorite rides multiple times (Haunted Mansion x3, Space Mountain x2). The whole evening was filled with magic. So we got home and immediately booked the first a DAH Villains night (early June). I then found out from work that there's a small chance I can't get that time off. So I booked mid-July for Villains night. We already have party tickets for August so, right now I have:

April - DAH (done)
June - DAH Villains
July - DAH Villains
August - MNSSHP
October - MNSSHP

And that feels like too much. I'm only going into the MK on these trips and each time just for one night. So fly in evening day before, do the event at MK, fly out next morning. One of the Villains night is going to get canceled (whenever work lets me know) and family refuses to cancel August (it's a special anniversary for us), so I think maybe October can go? I'm torn because the first party is traditionally so crowded you don't get anything done. But given the way DAH works, I'll have gone on all the rides multiple times by then so rides won't be a priority just magic shot photos, trick-or-treating, and the parade. Do I really need more than one party for that? Especially since I'll have done Villains night?


----------



## thejbrowns

Does anyone have tips or thoughts on attending the Not So Scary Halloween Party on Halloween night? I've had a few friends go and say that it's very crowded and they weren't able to ride many rides, etc. We have already purchased tickets so we are just trying to plan the best we can. Looking for advice from any others who have done this!


----------



## kristenabelle

thejbrowns said:


> Does anyone have tips or thoughts on attending the Not So Scary Halloween Party on Halloween night? I've had a few friends go and say that it's very crowded and they weren't able to ride many rides, etc. We have already purchased tickets so we are just trying to plan the best we can. Looking for advice from any others who have done this!



I went two years ago on Halloween and had the absolute best time! I think it's all about planning your absolute must-do's, being ok if you don't get to do your second tier must-do's, and taking advantage of things as they roll out:

I ate something healthy and filling earlier in the day so I could scout for treats without feeling like I *had* to stop and eat something more substantial. It worked well - I got some cute desserts when lines died down and enjoyed candy without feeling starved
I arrived at the park as early as we could get in (even better with DVC/AP entry) and headed straight for Jack & Sally, my first priority. I was fifth in line, and was able to get in and out super quickly after they started greeting folks
I went immediately to Belle and Gaston (my second priority - favorite lady and that year's costume), and was first in line. Met them, and set out to get merch/snacks before settling in for the first Hocus Pocus show.
I knew I wanted great pictures, so I felt it was worth sitting down early and waiting for the front row of the first show. That way, I was able to get my shots, enjoy the show, and pick up on parts of the show again as I was traveling around the park for rides. I saw it about 2 1/2 times overall
I watched Hallowishes from Fantasyland, which was awesome, though this year's new fireworks/projection combo show may be better off from MSUSA
MSUSA gets you great parade photos, but I enjoy hanging out in Frontierland for the second parade with the eerie lighting & Cadaver Dans as a preshow. I'm finding that the second parade is more and more crowded, so a Frontierland spot helps me escape some of those post-parade exit crowds. After the parade was done, I didn't have to deal with the mass exodus of people and got to ride Splash and Pirates again. 
I had an absolutely amazing time, and think MNSSHP is a great way to spend Halloween! But it's all about expectations. Plan around 4 - 5 musts, and everything else is just icing on the cake.


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> EEEEEK!!!!! So exited!!!
> 
> And now that we’ve added the Villains after hours event in June, I have 2 costumes to plan! My poor family keeps asking “which costume is this for?” as my pieces keep coming in LOL





Raya said:


> I'm considering canceling out October trip. Help me decide. Do I really need more than one party for that? Especially since I'll have done Villains night?



So excited for you both!  Has Disney released Villains After Hours merchandise yet?  I've been trying to keep up but I may have missed it.  What are your costumes???

I can't help you decide @Raya , if I could visit MK multiple times even for one night I would go!  You are living my dream!!!


----------



## Pucks104

We purchased tickets for MNSSHP on September 17. In MDE, there is a modify button under the tickets. Is it possible to move the tickets to another night during our trip when the party is scheduled. Say from the 17th to the 22nd?


----------



## FoxC63

Pucks104 said:


> We purchased tickets for MNSSHP on September 17. In MDE, there is a modify button under the tickets. Is it possible to move the tickets to another night during our trip when the party is scheduled. Say from the 17th to the 22nd?



Interesting.  I don't recall ever having a modify button with a special event ticket.  Are you sure it's the ticket and not for something else, like dessert party?  If you're planning on switching dates anyway, try the modify button and please post back.


----------



## Pucks104

FoxC63 said:


> Interesting.  I don't recall ever having a modify button with a special event ticket.  Are you sure it's the ticket and not for something else, like dessert party?  If you're planning on switching dates anyway, try the modify button and please post back.


So I went in and tried it and it let me modify the party from September 17 to September 22 and back again. This is on the MDE website not the MDE app. I scrolled down the Daily Itinerary not the Tickets and Memory Maker. But I would still wonder if this would really mean that if I showed up on 9/22 for MNSSHP would the tickets be honored?


----------



## Cluelyss

FoxC63 said:


> So excited for you both!  Has Disney released Villains After Hours merchandise yet?  I've been trying to keep up but I may have missed it.  What are your costumes???


The only things I’ve seen released for VAH so for are the treats. And I want them ALL!

Kids are going as Maleficient and Hades, hubby as Gaston and I’m doing a watered down (pun intended!) Ursula. No time to craft 6 tentacles in 4 weeks LOL

It was ironic as my daughter had just said a few weeks prior, “next year we should all dress as villains” so now she’s getting her wish, and doesn’t have to wait!!


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> The only things I’ve seen released for VAH so for are the treats. And I want them ALL!
> 
> Kids are going as Maleficient and Hades, hubby as Gaston and I’m doing a watered down (pun intended!) Ursula. No time to craft 6 tentacles in 4 weeks LOL
> 
> It was ironic as my daughter had just said a few weeks prior, “next year we should all dress as villains” so now she’s getting her wish, and doesn’t have to wait!!



You and your family are so much fun!  Please post pictures


----------



## Disneymom1126

Castlequeen5 said:


> So you recommend watching the parade at Frontierland?  I’ve been following this thread for a little while, but I may have missed some of the parade hints.  Is the main advantage that the parade starts over there first?  Or is it easier than getting a spot on Main Street?  We were kinda in that area the last time we were there for Halloween.  But it wasn’t planned and we were not on the curb.  We usually like to be on Main Street, especially for the Christmas parade.  However I’d be willing to try another spot, if it works better.





Cluelyss said:


> Both.
> I also enjoy the “spooky” atmosphere over there.
> I prefer Main Street at MVMCP for the snow, but that doesn’t matter at Halloween!



We've watched a few times in Liberty Square, right in front of Liberty Square Market (that side of the street) where the parade takes the curve toward main street. It's been a great place to watch from because you get to see the parade coming straight toward you and then as they make the turn - characters have been pretty interactive there in my experience too. I think we got there about 45 minutes before the parade and were able to get front-row seats. We usually grab a snack/treat and hang there until the parade starts.


----------



## FoxC63

Pucks104 said:


> So I went in and tried it and it let me modify the party from September 17 to September 22 and back again. This is on the MDE website not the MDE app. I scrolled down the Daily Itinerary not the Tickets and Memory Maker. But I would still wonder if this would really mean that if I showed up on 9/22 for MNSSHP would the tickets be honored?



I see.  No. Your tickets are still for Sept. 17.  The only thing you changed was your itinerary and everyone has that ability.  Please call WDW to have the tickets changed to Sept 22nd, now.  The only time it will become an issue is if that date sold out.  Again, take care of it now.


----------



## MaxsDad

thejbrowns said:


> Does anyone have tips or thoughts on attending the Not So Scary Halloween Party on Halloween night? I've had a few friends go and say that it's very crowded and they weren't able to ride many rides, etc. We have already purchased tickets so we are just trying to plan the best we can. Looking for advice from any others who have done this!


No tips but I was in the same boat as you. We ended up getting tickets for the party on November 1st. I just figured they will both be crowded. We aren't concerned about rides though. More interested in characters and the parade.


----------



## FoxC63

thejbrowns said:


> Does anyone have tips or thoughts on attending the Not So Scary Halloween Party on Halloween night? I've had a few friends go and say that it's very crowded and they weren't able to ride many rides, etc. We have already purchased tickets so we are just trying to plan the best we can. Looking for advice from any others who have done this!



That's the only time we go and have never had issues with crowds.  You must have a plan in place, even a plan B.  There are several 2018 itineraries available to see including those that were sold out.  You gotta do your homework though.  
Here are the dates that sold out in 2018:
*Sold Out Dates: 8/17 *(8/17), *9/14* (9/14), *10/4 *(10/4), *10/30* (10/29) & *10/31 *(10/12)


Here's the link to help you get started:
“Official” 2018 Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party – Strategy and Itinerary Thread

Just focus on the sold out dates along with the itineraries.  Feel free to post here when you're ready as I will not be hosting an Itinerary thread this year.


----------



## Pucks104

FoxC63 said:


> I see.  No. Your tickets are still for Sept. 17.  The only thing you changed was your itinerary and everyone has that ability.  Please call WDW to have the tickets changed to Sept 22nd, now.  The only time it will become an issue is if that date sold out.  Again, take care of it now.


I called and had Disney change my MNSSHP tickets from 9/17 to 9/22. Thanks!


----------



## bpesch

adamlatham smith said:


> yes



I'm guessing I'm not the only one here that is totally confused.


----------



## WalkerFamily072906

kristenabelle said:


> I went two years ago on Halloween and had the absolute best time! I think it's all about planning your absolute must-do's, being ok if you don't get to do your second tier must-do's, and taking advantage of things as they roll out:
> 
> I ate something healthy and filling earlier in the day so I could scout for treats without feeling like I *had* to stop and eat something more substantial. It worked well - I got some cute desserts when lines died down and enjoyed candy without feeling starved
> I arrived at the park as early as we could get in (even better with DVC/AP entry) and headed straight for Jack & Sally, my first priority. I was fifth in line, and was able to get in and out super quickly after they started greeting folks
> I went immediately to Belle and Gaston (my second priority - favorite lady and that year's costume), and was first in line. Met them, and set out to get merch/snacks before settling in for the first Hocus Pocus show.
> I knew I wanted great pictures, so I felt it was worth sitting down early and waiting for the front row of the first show. That way, I was able to get my shots, enjoy the show, and pick up on parts of the show again as I was traveling around the park for rides. I saw it about 2 1/2 times overall
> I watched Hallowishes from Fantasyland, which was awesome, though this year's new fireworks/projection combo show may be better off from MSUSA
> MSUSA gets you great parade photos, but I enjoy hanging out in Frontierland for the second parade with the eerie lighting & Cadaver Dans as a preshow. I'm finding that the second parade is more and more crowded, so a Frontierland spot helps me escape some of those post-parade exit crowds. After the parade was done, I didn't have to deal with the mass exodus of people and got to ride Splash and Pirates again.
> I had an absolutely amazing time, and think MNSSHP is a great way to spend Halloween! But it's all about expectations. Plan around 4 - 5 musts, and everything else is just icing on the cake.



We will being going back this year for our third Party. My kids and I both love it.

This year we want to see Jack and Sally (the kids are going to dress as Lock, Shock and Barrel) We plan to get there as soon as we can enter (4pm) and go over. How long did you have to wait being 5th in line? Do you remember about when they start seeing people


----------



## mommy-3

We just bought it tickets for MNSSHP for the week before Halloween. 
While we're very excited, I'm at a complete loss as to what to wear. Two adults, two teenage guys, and a 10 year old girl.
We've never been big about dressing up or bring matchy matchy.
Any thoughts or ideas would be hugely appreciated!!


----------



## Wdw1015

mommy-3 said:


> We just bought it tickets for MNSSHP for the week before Halloween.
> While we're very excited, I'm at a complete loss as to what to wear. Two adults, two teenage guys, and a 10 year old girl.
> We've never been big about dressing up or bring matchy matchy.
> Any thoughts or ideas would be hugely appreciated!!


My family is the same way, no matching shirts for us! When we went a few years ago, we just all wore themed t-shirts so I wore a Wonder Women one, my husband wore Green Lantern and my boys wore Superman and Spider-Man. Plus they were easier and lighter to bring and wear than a full costume.


----------



## kristenabelle

WalkerFamily072906 said:


> We will being going back this year for our third Party. My kids and I both love it.
> 
> This year we want to see Jack and Sally (the kids are going to dress as Lock, Shock and Barrel) We plan to get there as soon as we can enter (4pm) and go over. How long did you have to wait being 5th in line? Do you remember about when they start seeing people



Looking back, I'm pretty sure used my AP to get in before 4, because I remember waiting at least 1 hour - 1 1/2 hour before they came out (I think around 4:30). Folks from the early parties should be posting estimated "line start" and "first meet" times once the parties start. Once they were out I waited less than 15 minutes. I had larger parties in front of me, and Jack and Sally interacted with everyone and really made the meet special (which is awesome, no complaints there). 

Last year I entered at 2 PM for DVC members, but didn't line up for J&S. I did see a small group forming near their area, though. So I don't know if other folks have different experiences after last year's extra-early entry time for certain groups? I feel like the earlier people can get in, the earlier they'll start lining up for their faves. 

Hope you have an amazing time!


----------



## adamlatham smith

bpesch said:


> I'm guessing I'm not the only one here that is totally confused.


my plan is to goes  skeleton with a corset to get the look I want or Dennis the menace with overalls but I just need to find  the t shirt
i would still be looking to use corset with Dennis the menace so I don't  look over wight so much my waist at this time 34inch I would look to lacing it down to 30inch or 28 inch


----------



## adamlatham smith

what of places could I get t shirt from


----------



## autismmom1

Okay, I'm considering the dessert party for the first time EVER...does anyone have any experience doing one of these with food allergies?  My son has peanut/tree nut allergies and I don't know if the price is worth it if he isn't going to get much to eat.  TIA!


----------



## Sjm9911

Wdw1015 said:


> My family is the same way, no matching shirts for us! When we went a few years ago, we just all wore themed t-shirts so I wore a Wonder Women one, my husband wore Green Lantern and my boys wore Superman and Spider-Man. Plus they were easier and lighter to bring and wear than a full costume.


Exactly what im going to do. T shirt, for me , dress for my 7 yo daughter. Both nightmare before Christmas themed.  Easy , cheapish , and done.


----------



## krd315

I bought our tickets today for 8/20/19 party. A little nervous as it's the 2nd party. I'll be watching for reports after the first party for character meets and locations.


----------



## FoxC63

autismmom1 said:


> Okay, I'm considering the dessert party for the first time EVER...does anyone have any experience doing one of these with food allergies?  My son has peanut/tree nut allergies and I don't know if the price is worth it if he isn't going to get much to eat.  TIA!



My son has nut allergies too and he did just fine.  We don't have a list of the goodies being served but I would still book if interested in attending.  CM's are very wonderful there and will take great care of your son! 

Oh, I also meant to say, once the list is posted, usually Disney Food Blog you'll know ahead of time what to steer clear from.  I really don't recall what had nuts so I doubt the list was long.  Maybe two items.


----------



## Figment519

autismmom1 said:


> Okay, I'm considering the dessert party for the first time EVER...does anyone have any experience doing one of these with food allergies?  My son has peanut/tree nut allergies and I don't know if the price is worth it if he isn't going to get much to eat.  TIA!



I have a gluten allergy and they provide me with a nice assortment of treats, which they bring out on a separate plate (so it’s not out with the other desserts being contaminated ). I assume it would be the same for other allergies, just with different items. This was what they gave me when we went in July


----------



## Wdw1015

Is the Tangled lantern photo available during the party?


----------



## krd315

I have 3 of 6 costumes to finish. Glad we kept them simple and cool now that we are going in August. Worried about the heat!


----------



## Cluelyss

Wdw1015 said:


> Is the Tangled lantern photo available during the party?


Yes, it has been historically.


----------



## andrniki

I have 3 out of 4 of my family's costumes ready!  These are for DS (12), myself and DS (14).  Now I need to sew my DH costume!  So happy they are always willing to dress up with me!


----------



## andrniki

andrniki said:


> View attachment 400166
> I have 3 out of 4 of my family's costumes ready!  These are for DS (12), myself and DS (14).  Now I need to sew my DH costume!  So happy they are always willing to dress up with me!


BTW, my family loves the heat!  We go to Disney at the end of August every year so my DS (12) knows what he's getting himself into with that pink onesie!


----------



## Cinderella94

Please forgive me - I fully intend to read all the info in this thread but have not done so yet - we just decided a couple days ago to make a quick trip and attend our first MNSSHP this October and are so excited! As an AP holder attending the party, can I make two sets of FPs on my party day (the first set with my AP, and the second set between 4:00 - 6:00 PM in MK)?


----------



## dachsie

Cinderella94 said:


> Please forgive me - I fully intend to read all the info in this thread but have not done so yet - we just decided a couple days ago to make a quick trip and attend our first MNSSHP this October and are so excited! As an AP holder attending the party, can I make two sets of FPs on my party day (the first set with my AP, and the second set between 4:00 - 6:00 PM in MK)?


No you can only book 3 FP each day until you use them and can Boone the 4th etc. so if you book morning FP you will take a chance no evening ones are available to book as a 4th


----------



## FoxC63

andrniki said:


> BTW, my family loves the heat!  We go to Disney at the end of August every year so my DS (12) knows what he's getting himself into with that pink onesie!



Just curious, is the union suit fleece or cotton (like t-shirt fabric) because they do make them in cotton.


----------



## andrniki

FoxC63 said:


> Just curious, is the union suit fleece or cotton (like t-shirt fabric) because they do make them in cotton.


Yeah, it's cotton.  Thanks for asking!  Fleece would have been unbearable, even for us.

I'm just so excited my 12 year old son is willing to wear it to complete the ensemble.  

I'm making a Peter Pan cap next.  Any tips on fabric?  Let's face it, it might rain but I want it to maintain its shape, even if it gets wet.


----------



## Cinderella94

dachsie said:


> No you can only book 3 FP each day until you use them and can Boone the 4th etc. so if you book morning FP you will take a chance no evening ones are available to book as a 4th


Thank you  I figured as much but had to ask!


----------



## Cinderella94

Not that last year is necessarily an indicator for this year, but....merchandise is one of my biggest priorities  and we are attending the October 25 party. To anyone who attended around that time last year....was most merch sold out by then or was there still a good selection (specifically, popcorn bucket (not oogie boogie, but the regular shaped halloween themed bucket), spirit jersey, coffee mug, ornament)?


----------



## FoxC63

andrniki said:


> Yeah, it's cotton.  Thanks for asking!  Fleece would have been unbearable, even for us.
> 
> I'm just so excited my 12 year old son is willing to wear it to complete the ensemble.
> 
> I'm making a Peter Pan cap next.  Any tips on fabric?  Let's face it, it might rain but I want it to maintain its shape, even if it gets wet.



The only fabric that I know of is outdoor canvas because it's treated.  Just make sure to use a heavy duty needle, one that matches the weight of the fabric.  You could also use felt and treat that fabric, google "Scotchgard Heavy Duty Water Shield Spray" or "KIWI Camp Dry Fabric Protector".

This is all so exciting!  Please post more photos


----------



## yesmylove

I'm thinking of just wearing a black tee shirt and capris and a Minnie mouse apron and Minnie mouse headband. My daughter said that I'm Disney bounding. Do you think this will look ok?


----------



## Best Aunt

yesmylove said:


> I'm thinking of just wearing a black tee shirt and capris and a Minnie mouse apron and Minnie mouse headband. My daughter said that I'm Disney bounding. Do you think this will look ok?



Sure.  Some people wear costumes, some people wear the colors which match a character's outfit and call it Disneybounding, some people wear Halloween-themed shirts, and some people wear whatever they would wear to a theme park on a regular day.

My only concern would be that wearing all black will be hot if you start when the sun is still out.


----------



## LadyRayado

I guess we're going to another MNSSHP! We have a resort "staycation" planned for August right before my son goes back to school. No parks, just lots of food and swimming. My mom decided to come with us though, was noticeably disappointed we didn't have park time planned, and is now getting MNHSSP tickets for her birthday - the first party! I know it'll be swamped with media and bloggers, but we're mostly going for the rides anyway. Already booked the dessert party too, so we don't have to fight for a good view of the new fireworks show.


Question - for those of you who have done the dessert party in the past - is it possible to get to say, Frontierland, to get a good spot for the second parade? I assume fireworks will end around 10:30ish which only gives us a half hour to make our way out of the crowded Main Street/Hub area and grab a seat.


----------



## Cluelyss

LadyRayado said:


> Question - for those of you who have done the dessert party in the past - is it possible to get to say, Frontierland, to get a good spot for the second parade? I assume fireworks will end around 10:30ish which only gives us a half hour to make our way out of the crowded Main Street/Hub area and grab a seat.


Yes, absolutely. This is almost always what we do! Cut across the hub and go through Adventureland. We like the spots near the splash exit, across from Peco Bills. Enjoy!


----------



## LadyRayado

Cluelyss said:


> Yes, absolutely. This is almost always what we do! Cut across the hub and go through Adventureland. We like the spots near the splash exit, across from Peco Bills. Enjoy!



Just what I wanted to hear - thanks!


----------



## FoxC63

yesmylove said:


> I'm thinking of just wearing a black tee shirt and capris and a Minnie mouse apron and Minnie mouse headband. My daughter said that I'm Disney bounding. Do you think this will look ok?



According to physics, you'll be just fine in black!  Check out this article "*Physics explains why dark clothes are better than white in summer*" Through most of your life, you may have heard the importance of wearing lighter-colored shirts when outdoors; physics says otherwise....
Link: https://www.abc17news.com/weather/p...hes-better-are-than-white-in-summer/530336222


----------



## yesmylove

FoxC63 said:


> According to physics, you'll be just fine in black!  Check out this article "*Physics explains why dark clothes are better than white in summer*" Through most of your life, you may have heard the importance of wearing lighter-colored shirts when outdoors; physics says otherwise....
> Link: https://www.abc17news.com/weather/p...hes-better-are-than-white-in-summer/530336222


Interesting  info, thanks.


----------



## FoxC63

*New at ShopDisney *- I searched "Halloween" & Sorted by Newest

Poisoned Apple Ornament - Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs / $21.99 / Limit 10 

Link:  https://www.shopdisney.com/poisoned-apple-ornament-snow-white-and-the-seven-dwarfs-1507883?pagePath=/search&pageType=SearchPage&algorithm=filter:false,sort:date&position=1,147

Really wish they would restock these...

Only size Small are available.


----------



## yorkieteacher

andrniki said:


> View attachment 400166
> I have 3 out of 4 of my family's costumes ready!  These are for DS (12), myself and DS (14).  Now I need to sew my DH costume!  So happy they are always willing to dress up with me!


These are so cute! We are just doing the easy costume style T shirts- and checking out everyone else's great costumes!


----------



## ksromack

Figment519 said:


> I have a gluten allergy and they provide me with a nice assortment of treats, which they bring out on a separate plate (so it’s not out with the other desserts being contaminated ). I assume it would be the same for other allergies, just with different items. This was what they gave me when we went in July
> View attachment 399950


That was a nice assortment of goodies!  I don't have a gluten allergy per se....but I do have gluten intolerance, which basically means I eat it but suffer, lol!



FoxC63 said:


> According to physics, you'll be just fine in black!  Check out this article "*Physics explains why dark clothes are better than white in summer*" Through most of your life, you may have heard the importance of wearing lighter-colored shirts when outdoors; physics says otherwise....
> Link: https://www.abc17news.com/weather/p...hes-better-are-than-white-in-summer/530336222


A great article...and that story was from a tv station out of my college town


----------



## FoxC63

ksromack said:


> A great article...and that story was from a tv station out of my college town



 Glory Days!


----------



## mom2clr

krd315 said:


> I bought our tickets today for 8/20/19 party. A little nervous as it's the 2nd party. I'll be watching for reports after the first party for character meets and locations.



My girls and I will be attending the 8/20 party also. I took my oldest when she was about 19months old and she fell asleep right before the parade started. We got a pic with the 7 Dwarves and I was pregnant with my 2nd so it's a great memory.


----------



## Cluelyss

Was just posted on the MVMCP page but hadn’t seen it mentioned here yet....2 pm entry has been confirmed for DVC members again this year.


----------



## simnia

Disneymom1126 said:


> We've watched a few times in Liberty Square, right in front of Liberty Square Market (that side of the street) where the parade takes the curve toward main street. It's been a great place to watch from because you get to see the parade coming straight toward you and then as they make the turn - characters have been pretty interactive there in my experience too. I think we got there about 45 minutes before the parade and were able to get front-row seats. We usually grab a snack/treat and hang there until the parade starts.



This is exactly what we do!  We've also always had awesome interactions with the characters in this spot.


----------



## DOrlo

This is my first time going to the MNSSHP and I was hoping someone could help me.  I'm a DVC member so I'm looking to use the membership discount for the Halloween party.  My problems is that I want to take advantage of making FP+ reservations from the 4-6PM time period before the party.  If I buy the tickets with the DVC discount, I won't get the tickets til I pick them up from will call.  Do they send me a code or something so I can enter into MDE so i can use the FP+ or I can't make any FP+ until I actually pick up the hard copy of the ticket at will call?  If I have to wait til i pick them up I might just pay the regular price to be able to use the FP+.  A second question I just thought of, since DVC members are able to get in at 2PM now, does that mean I can make FP+ reservations starting at 2?


----------



## pangyal

Can somebody please jog my memory? I *think* I recall reading that in past years, the Halloween Fireworks dessert parties served treats that were otherwise for purchase throughout the park during the party...am I misremembering, or was this ever “a thing”?


----------



## pangyal

DOrlo said:


> This is my first time going to the MNSSHP and I was hoping someone could help me.  I'm a DVC member so I'm looking to use the membership discount for the Halloween party.  My problems is that I want to take advantage of making FP+ reservations from the 4-6PM time period before the party.  If I buy the tickets with the DVC discount, I won't get the tickets til I pick them up from will call.  Do they send me a code or something so I can enter into MDE so i can use the FP+ or I can't make any FP+ until I actually pick up the hard copy of the ticket at will call?  If I have to wait til i pick them up I might just pay the regular price to be able to use the FP+.  A second question I just thought of, since DVC members are able to get in at 2PM now, does that mean I can make FP+ reservations starting at 2?


If you purchase through the Disney site while logged in so that it recognizes your DVC credentials, it should automatically link to your MDE once you’ve completed the payment. If there are any issues with that not happening, you can link them on your own as well and make fast passes in advance.

I apologize, but I don’t know the answer to your question regarding making fast passes at 2.


----------



## FoxC63

pangyal said:


> Can somebody please jog my memory? I *think* I recall reading that in past years, the Halloween Fireworks dessert parties served treats that were otherwise for purchase throughout the park during the party...am I misremembering, or was this ever “a thing”?



Your memory serves you well!


----------



## andrniki

FoxC63 said:


> The only fabric that I know of is outdoor canvas because it's treated.  Just make sure to use a heavy duty needle, one that matches the weight of the fabric.  You could also use felt and treat that fabric, google "Scotchgard Heavy Duty Water Shield Spray" or "KIWI Camp Dry Fabric Protector".
> 
> This is all so exciting!  Please post more photos


Thanks for all your help!  When Peter is done, I'll post it!


----------



## CMNJ

DOrlo said:


> This is my first time going to the MNSSHP and I was hoping someone could help me.  I'm a DVC member so I'm looking to use the membership discount for the Halloween party.  My problems is that I want to take advantage of making FP+ reservations from the 4-6PM time period before the party.  If I buy the tickets with the DVC discount, I won't get the tickets til I pick them up from will call.  Do they send me a code or something so I can enter into MDE so i can use the FP+ or I can't make any FP+ until I actually pick up the hard copy of the ticket at will call?  If I have to wait til i pick them up I might just pay the regular price to be able to use the FP+.  A second question I just thought of, since DVC members are able to get in at 2PM now, does that mean I can make FP+ reservations starting at 2?


Yes you can make fast passes starting at 2-this is assuming of course that party tickets function the same way this year that they always have. Technically Disney has never said that MNSSHP tickets include access to FP+ and since people haven’t booked yet this year we can’t say 100% that the party tickets will allow people to book FP+. If they don’t make any changes to the system and the party tickets function the same way they always have you could make FP+ for any time the day of your party-people just always made them starting after 3 since they couldn’t get into the park until 4ish


----------



## krd315

mom2clr said:


> My girls and I will be attending the 8/20 party also. I took my oldest when she was about 19months old and she fell asleep right before the parade started. We got a pic with the 7 Dwarves and I was pregnant with my 2nd so it's a great memory.


We have a photopass pic of my 13y/o DGD sleeping on the sidewalk when she was 6 waiting for 2nd parade. These type of photos do make great memories!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

CMNJ said:


> Yes you can make fast passes starting at 2-this is assuming of course that party tickets function the same way this year that they always have. Technically Disney has never said that MNSSHP tickets include access to FP+ and since people haven’t booked yet this year we can’t say 100% that the party tickets will allow people to book FP+. If they don’t make any changes to the system and the party tickets function the same way they always have you could make FP+ for any time the day of your party-people just always made them starting after 3 since they couldn’t get into the park until 4ish



FWIW, Disney After Hours tickets work the same way as MNSSHP/MVMCP when it comes to the FP topic, and is something I tinker with/watch with some regularity, especially in light of some of the larger MDE changes that have happened recently.  So far, I have seen no difference in DAH ticket/FP behavior - seems status quo.


----------



## FoxC63

Just pointing out to newbies in case they missed it, Firework time has been confirmed 10:15pm. 
When Disney released the Plaza Garden Dessert party it included that bit of info.  This has been the start time for years but it's good to see confirmation.  Yes, it can change but that's very doubtful.


Link:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/magic-kingdom/mickeys-not-so-scary-fireworks-dessert-party/


----------



## krd315

We got our MNSSHP tickets in the mail today. It was a surprise as cast member said they were not mailing them this year and we would need to pick them up at will call. I am very happy as it is getting real and one less line to stand in!


----------



## dis2cruise

hi...first time going and very excited celebrating my birthday (early September) with 3 other couples.  Of course, we will be attending MNSSHP.  Any ideas of what we can dress up like??  Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## Aries14

Hi all! First time going to a party night.. I read that the actual Halloween party starts at 7pm, right?  So if I make dinner reservations for 6:15 (in the park) we won't miss any of the party? Is this correct?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## OhThePain

Aries14 said:


> Hi all! First time going to a party night.. I read that the actual Halloween party starts at 7pm, right?  So if I make dinner reservations for 6:15 (in the park) we won't miss any of the party? Is this correct?  Thanks in advance!



With a 6:15 ADR, you are likely to miss the beginning of the party. Not to mention that if you are looking to meet some of the more popular characters (i.e. the 7 dwarves, Jack and Sally, Moana), lines can start forming at 4-4:30. If you want a sit down meal, I wouldn't book one for any time after 4:30. This will give you enough time to get on a line for something, if you choose, and not have it eat away a big chunk of party time. This year we have an ADR for Skippers at 3. This will give us enough time to eat, check in for the party and then get to where we want to be, without too big of a line waiting for us. When we get hungry later in the night we will snack here and there (after all it is a party), plus we will be noshing on trick or treat candy throughout the night. On past party nights we have had a late lunch at BOG before a party (2:30ish) and a quick dinner at The Plaza (4:15ish).


----------



## ColonelHathi

yesmylove said:


> I'm thinking of just wearing a black tee shirt and capris and a Minnie mouse apron and Minnie mouse headband. My daughter said that I'm Disney bounding. Do you think this will look ok?



So many people do something like this, so you're fine, absolutely. 

I am sort of Disney bounding as Orange Bird for MNSSHP - orange sundress, yellow capri leggings, some custom Orange Bird Mickey ears, orange/yellow eye shadow, making some green leaf sleeves perhaps, or a green cardigan if it looks like it might be chilly... DD is going in a full Sally costume.

Last year we _almost _went to an August party during our trip, and we were all going to Disney bound - DH as R2D2 (t-shirt) and DS as BAymax (t-shirt and white shorts), DD as Ariel (Arial skirt only, purple tank top, makeup), me as flounder (slightly modified sundress to add the blue stripes, blue capri leggings).  Go with what is comfortable.


----------



## RJstanis

Aries14 said:


> Hi all! First time going to a party night.. I read that the actual Halloween party starts at 7pm, right?  So if I make dinner reservations for 6:15 (in the park) we won't miss any of the party? Is this correct?  Thanks in advance!




@OhThePain gave you great advice and information, but you should also read the first page to this forum for even more information and tips. Monique, Fox, and company have put together an excellent reference page for everything you need to know! That way you'll be the MNSSHP Master your first time! Have fun!


----------



## RJstanis

It's official, put down a deposit to add the 08/23 Halloween Party for our late August (pre-Star Wars) Universal trip! Staying at Coronado Springs for the Halloween Party leg of our trip for two nights for the first time on a great agency deal. Now just crossing my fingers we can try club level there too while there. We'll find that part out tomorrow! Super, super excited!!!


----------



## FoxC63

ColonelHathi said:


> So many people do something like this, so you're fine, absolutely.
> 
> I am sort of Disney bounding as *Orange Bird* for MNSSHP - orange sundress, yellow capri leggings, some custom Orange Bird Mickey ears, orange/yellow eye shadow, making some green leaf sleeves perhaps, or a green cardigan if it looks like it might be chilly... DD is going in a full Sally costume.


----------



## FoxC63

RJstanis said:


> It's official, put down a deposit to add the 08/23 Halloween Party for our late August (pre-Star Wars) Universal trip! Staying at Coronado Springs for the Halloween Party leg of our trip for two nights for the first time on a great agency deal. Now just crossing my fingers we can try club level there too while there. We'll find that part out tomorrow! Super, super excited!!!



Same, same same! Universal Aug 27-Sept. 1 Club Level LRP, then off to WL Sept 1-4th!


----------



## RJstanis

FoxC63 said:


> Same, same same! Universal Aug 27-Sept. 1 Club Level LRP, then off to WL Sept 1-4th!



Both of those sound amazing! Sounds like such a fun trip! As much as we love Disney, we have really enjoyed Universal this past year too. That's awesome!


----------



## andrniki

FoxC63 said:


> Same, same same! Universal Aug 27-Sept. 1 Club Level LRP, then off to WL Sept 1-4th!


We're around then too!  Universal trip Aug 21-27, Royal Pacific club level.  Uber to Halloween Party Aug 23.  The best of both "Worlds".


----------



## thor369

I am new to Disney and trying to figure things out. If we go in beginning of October, and not get the Halloween tickets, what are the park hours and will we be able to see nay Halloween activities at all? or is everything reserved for the special ticket event?


----------



## Cinderumbrella

thor369 said:


> I am new to Disney and trying to figure things out. If we go in beginning of October, and not get the Halloween tickets, what are the park hours and will we be able to see nay Halloween activities at all? or is everything reserved for the special ticket event?



You need a party ticket (which gets you a wristband) to see the parades and fireworks. You will be asked to leave the park at 6pm on party nights without a wristband.


----------



## thor369

So they ask to leave all parks or a specif park a day for the special event? what happens to extra magic hours?


----------



## sherlockmiles

thor369 said:


> So they ask to leave all parks or a specif park a day for the special event? what happens to extra magic hours?



The "standard" park hours (for regular guests) for all parks is posted on the website, including when/what extra magic hours.  The park hours chart clearly differentiates extra magic hours, regular park hours, and party hours.


----------



## Cinderumbrella

thor369 said:


> So they ask to leave all parks or a specif park a day for the special event? what happens to extra magic hours?



For PM extra magic, they will scan your magic band at each ride to see if you are resort eligible to be there. If not, they will ask you to leave.
For AM EMH they will deny you entry until the appropriate time.


----------



## Raya

thor369 said:


> If we go in beginning of October, and not get the Halloween tickets, what are the park hours and will we be able to see nay Halloween activities at all? or is everything reserved for the special ticket event?


Halloween decorations will be up. You will be able to buy some Halloween merchandise. You may be able to buy some Halloween special treats, like popcorn buckets or "poison" apple cupcakes. You will be able to do some magic shots (Evil Queen's cauldron from Snow White). However, several magic shots, the Halloween parade, fireworks, Hocus Pocus show, and Cadaver Dans show are all party-only.


----------



## DOrlo

pangyal said:


> If you purchase through the Disney site while logged in so that it recognizes your DVC credentials, it should automatically link to your MDE once you’ve completed the payment. If there are any issues with that not happening, you can link them on your own as well and make fast passes in advance.
> 
> I apologize, but I don’t know the answer to your question regarding making fast passes at 2.




Thanks Pangyal


----------



## DOrlo

CMNJ said:


> Yes you can make fast passes starting at 2-this is assuming of course that party tickets function the same way this year that they always have. Technically Disney has never said that MNSSHP tickets include access to FP+ and since people haven’t booked yet this year we can’t say 100% that the party tickets will allow people to book FP+. If they don’t make any changes to the system and the party tickets function the same way they always have you could make FP+ for any time the day of your party-people just always made them starting after 3 since they couldn’t get into the park until 4ish




thanks for the info


----------



## ginny65

Does MDE acknowledge that I bought this hard ticket (without having a regular theme park ticket that day) so that I can book FP+ selections for that day from 4-6 p.m. 60 days out? (We are staying onsite) or is there something I need to do prior to 60 days?


----------



## dachsie

ginny65 said:


> Does MDE acknowledge that I bought this hard ticket (without having a regular theme park ticket that day) so that I can book FP+ selections for that day from 4-6 p.m. 60 days out? (We are staying onsite) or is there something I need to do prior to 60 days?


Make all your other FP first before you try to book party ticket FP.  Then don't make any changes on your reservation and you hopefully wont get the dreaded "too many FP" email


----------



## ginny65

dachsie said:


> Make all your other FP first before you try to book party ticket FP. Then don't make any changes on your reservation and you hopefully wont get the dreaded "too many FP" email


Again, we don't have a regular park ticket for that day, so we will only be requesting 3 online 60 days out.  Will the system recognize that even though we don't have a regular park ticket, we have a special hard ticket and allow the 3 FP+ selections online 60 days out?


----------



## dachsie

ginny65 said:


> Again, we don't have a regular park ticket for that day, so we will only be requesting 3 online 60 days out.  Will the system recognize that even though we don't have a regular park ticket, we have a special hard ticket and allow the 3 FP+ selections online 60 days out?


yes


----------



## FoxC63

ginny65 said:


> Again, we don't have a regular park ticket for that day, so we will only be requesting 3 online 60 days out.  Will the system recognize that even though we don't have a regular park ticket, we have a special hard ticket and allow the 3 FP+ selections online 60 days out?



Do you plan on going to the parks on other days?


----------



## evlaina

ginny65 said:


> Again, we don't have a regular park ticket for that day, so we will only be requesting 3 online 60 days out.  Will the system recognize that even though we don't have a regular park ticket, we have a special hard ticket and allow the 3 FP+ selections online 60 days out?


Do you have regular park tickets for any other day? If yes and you're staying onsite, then you would be 60 days from your first ticketed day like normal.


----------



## FoxC63

evlaina said:


> *If you're not going to parks any other day and JUST going to MNSSHP one night, then my guess is no.*



This is not correct and it will confuse people.  You should delete this part of your post.


----------



## evlaina

FoxC63 said:


> This is not correct and it will confuse people.  You should delete this part of your post.


Well I wrote "my guess" not "I am 100% positive." I deleted that line.


----------



## FoxC63

evlaina said:


> Well I wrote "my guess" not "I am 100% positive." I deleted that line.



Thank you.  For years I have been able to make FP's on just my party ticket at 30 & 60 days out.


----------



## ginny65

We have a one-day ticket that we are going to use at Epcot earlier that week, so we will be booking three FP+s for that day plus hopefully three more for MNSSHP hard ticket.


----------



## FoxC63

ginny65 said:


> We have a one-day ticket that we are going to use at Epcot earlier that week, so we will be booking three FP+s for that day plus hopefully three more for MNSSHP hard ticket.



Excellent.  Please follow @dachsie advice.  Book your regular park FP day first, then go back and book your party FP's last to avoid issues.  And stay up to date with your emails.  @dachsie is on point!


----------



## ginny65

FoxC63 said:


> Excellent. Please follow @dachsie advice. Book your regular park FP day first, then go back and book your party FP's last to avoid issues. And stay up to date with your emails. @dachsie is on point!


Okay.  Thank you.  I wasn't sure about the hard ticket.  This will be our first hard ticket event without having a park ticket for earlier in the day.


----------



## DOrlo

pangyal said:


> If you purchase through the Disney site while logged in so that it recognizes your DVC credentials, it should automatically link to your MDE once you’ve completed the payment. If there are any issues with that not happening, you can link them on your own as well and make fast passes in advance.
> 
> I apologize, but I don’t know the answer to your question regarding making fast passes at 2.



I actually decided to go a different route.  I'm also in the military so they offer military prices, at Shades of Green, that are actually a dollar more than DVC but I save on taxes so its actually less than the DVC price.  Also they'll mail them to my house so I don't have to worry about the will call part.


----------



## FoxC63

Just sad! 

Pin Trading Night May 2019 released the Disney pins line up for May, June & July to be released.  The next event will take place on August 9th - 11th – instead of JUNE.  This means we’ll most likely see Halloween trading pins in AUGUST! 

Last year, information for the Exclusive MNSSHP pins were released separately.  First by Disney Pins Blog on Aug. 1, 2018 then by Disney Parks Blog on the first day of the party.  Thank goodness for Ryan at Disney Pins Blog for keeping us informed and up to date!

I'll keep updating as soon as I hear more!  Bummer!


----------



## keishashadow

For those who have experienced both the MNSSHP Tomorrowland terrace & plaza dessert parties...

Did the TT one last year, enjoyed it, a different experience vs our usual parties there.  We only booked last minute as it was first night & knew it was a sell out. experiencing some mobility issues (not to point of ECV or WC) and wanted a place to be able to rest & get off feet for an hour or so while watching the FW.  Had a table right along the railing, thought it was a great option. 

 Appears as though the actual time of that party may have been shortened as stated checkin is a good hour+ Later than last year.  Not show how the tables are now being assigned.  We were told to just pick the one we wanted last year.  Was there a good half hour early to make that happen.

Currently, not seeing the TT one available for any of our possible nights, eek.  Will keep checking but now considering the Plaza one.

Never have done the Plaza party viewing but have noticed more than a few posts praising it over the TT one.  The price is less & location to view is different, more direct if truth be told.   I’m not catching any other inherent differences there may be between the two sites.

Curious as to how long does one actually needs to stand ‘in place’ for the Plaza option when viewing the FW.  Are you packed in tightly to point where you cannot move about a few steps?  Being able to lean against the fence railing would work if not too long of a time period for us.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Hmmm.... rumors of something new courtesy of Blog Mickey:

Rumor: Cruella’s Halloween Happening Upcharge Dining Event Coming to Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party

http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/rumor...ming-to-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/


----------



## anneboleyn

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Hmmm.... rumors of something new courtesy of Blog Mickey:
> 
> Rumor: Cruella’s Halloween Happening Upcharge Dining Event Coming to Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/rumor...ming-to-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/



Yay!! Fingers crossed that this is not just a rumor and that it will include parade viewing!


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

anneboleyn said:


> Yay!! Fingers crossed that this is not just a rumor and that it will include parade viewing!



Having lived the parade viewing drama last year, I’m a glutton for punishment. As a veteran “first party” goer, bring it on!!


----------



## pangyal

I have fingers AND toes crossed that this would include parade viewing...of the first parade (I know I’m asking a lot of Disney in an attempt to get them to take my money!)


----------



## anneboleyn

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Having lived the parade viewing drama last year, I’m a glutton for punishment. As a veteran “first party” goer, bring it on!!



Oh Paradegate 2018 was definitely something lol

Since there will be new party fireworks that (from the sounds of it) will require a good view of the castle, I wonder if that would affect the popularity of this since people would probably be more interested in one of the dessert parties that include firework viewing.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

anneboleyn said:


> Oh Paradegate 2018 was definitely something lol
> 
> Since there will be new party fireworks that (from the sounds of it) will require a good view of the castle, I wonder if that would affect the popularity of this since people would probably be more interested in one of the dessert parties that include firework viewing.



We think alike! I have both dessert parties booked and waiting on this for more details so I can make an informed decision. Let the games begin....


----------



## anneboleyn

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> We think alike! I have both dessert parties booked and waiting on this for more details so I can make an informed decision. Let the games begin....



I plan on keeping my dessert party for one night and doing the Tony’s Town Square thing on the other party night. My biggest concern is that I will really really like the fireworks and want to see them from the garden spot again lol


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

And I almost forgot to mention, I’ll be attending the FIRST party again this year, so I’ll have to work through this on my own again.


----------



## Cinderella94

Super excited about the idea of that Cruella add-on. This year will be our first MNSSHP....how insane is trying to get a good parade spot without something like this? I would say parade and fireworks are two of our priorities.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

I know I could go look this up, but would someone mind reminding me of how the Tony’s MVMCP thing worked in terms of timing....reservation time, which parade viewing, overall order and flow?  Trying to remember how that one worked.  Thank you!


----------



## mercydisney

Will the party take time away from the party?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

mercydisney said:


> Will the party take time away from the party?



That’s the #1 complaint/dilemma/observation about any of the “up-charge within an up-charge” type of offerings such as the dessert parties or Tony’s - they inevitably take away party time. 

Whether that shifting of time spent is worth it is very personal of course. 

They may/may not work better for crazy people like me who will probably go to two parties, so I can make better use of time between both covering the things I want to cover.

Or they work for others who just don’t do all party offerings and want something different. 

If parade viewing is involved, there is a benefit to time you would likely have spent waiting for a spot (arguably time wasted) vs what is probably more productive time at the event.


----------



## FoxC63

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I know I could go look this up, but would someone mind reminding me of how the Tony’s MVMCP thing worked in terms of timing....reservation time, which parade viewing, overall order and flow?  Trying to remember how that one worked.  Thank you!




*Check-in* for Tony’s Most Merriest Christmas Party *begins as early as 2pm* at the regular check-in podium at the restaurant.  The entire restaurant, along with the patio seating out front, is available to event guests.
Starting at *9:30 PM*, guests can pop in and out of Tony’s Town Square Restaurant at their leisure to eat an array of savory hors d’oeuvres, sweet desserts, and a selection of included alcoholic and non-alcoholic beverages.
Then, at *11:00 PM*, guests have access to a reserved viewing area for the* 2nd Parade*.  About 80% of the Town Square Flag Pole area is roped off for Tony’s Party attendees for the second Parade and cast did an admirable job of policing the space.
Most Merriest party continues on until 12:30 AM, which is beyond the Party’s midnight closing time.  Bar was closed at that time but the food was still available.
Here's WDW original MVMCP 2018 post


A better view and review can be seen here:
https://www.easywdw.com/easy/blog/r...-party-at-mickeys-very-merry-christmas-party/


----------



## FoxC63

And this is why you save Trick or Treating until later in the evening and this includes sold out parties!


----------



## pooh'smate

FoxC63 said:


> And this is why you save Trick or Treating until later in the evening and this includes sold out parties!
> 
> View attachment 401690



What video is this?


----------



## rteetz

pooh'smate said:


> What video is this?


Looks like WDWCouple from 2018.


----------



## pooh'smate

rteetz said:


> Looks like WDWCouple from 2018.


Thank you


----------



## Cluelyss

keishashadow said:


> For those who have experienced both the MNSSHP Tomorrowland terrace & plaza dessert parties...
> 
> Did the TT one last year, enjoyed it, a different experience vs our usual parties there.  We only booked last minute as it was first night & knew it was a sell out. experiencing some mobility issues (not to point of ECV or WC) and wanted a place to be able to rest & get off feet for an hour or so while watching the FW.  Had a table right along the railing, thought it was a great option.
> 
> Appears as though the actual time of that party may have been shortened as stated checkin is a good hour+ Later than last year.  Not show how the tables are now being assigned.  We were told to just pick the one we wanted last year.  Was there a good half hour early to make that happen.
> 
> Currently, not seeing the TT one available for any of our possible nights, eek.  Will keep checking but now considering the Plaza one.
> 
> Never have done the Plaza party viewing but have noticed more than a few posts praising it over the TT one.  The price is less & location to view is different, more direct if truth be told.   I’m not catching any other inherent differences there may be between the two sites.
> 
> Curious as to how long does one actually needs to stand ‘in place’ for the Plaza option when viewing the FW.  Are you packed in tightly to point where you cannot move about a few steps?  Being able to lean against the fence railing would work if not too long of a time period for us.


We like to head to the garden about 30 minutes prior as I’m a photographer and am picky about my view. At prior parties you could easily head to the garden 15 minutes in advance and still get a good spot. This was also due to the parties not being super full. With the rumor of the new show being more projection heavy, like HEA, this could drive up attendance and also the time required to hold your spot. We’ll need to see how it’s working after the first few parties. 

I will add that in all my experiences, both with party fireworks and HEA, we’ve never been crammed in like sardines like you are on Main Street. My children usually sit (or lay) in the grass until the show starts and there’s plenty of “elbow room” in the garden. In my opinion, that’s what you’re paying for. The treats are secondary.


----------



## Karac

Raya said:


> Well it might be absolute madness but I bought tickets to the first party. It's a special date for our family, so even though it's going to be crazy crowded we want to be there. Current plan is to do another party in hopes of actually seeing things, LOL.
> 
> *First party of the year veterans*, what's a reasonable 'to do' list? We don't do character photos except for the grave diggers and Madam Carlotta. Priorities are magic shots, rides, Cadaver Dans, and the parade. How much of that is 'do-able'?




We will be there the first night too! We’ve only ever done the party on the first nights. Not terrible in terms of crowds. Picture a regular day at the park. Except ride lines are super short. Trick or treat lines seem super long, but they move very fast. Just go in with a plan, and an open mind, and you’ll do well!


----------



## melanieewr

Has anyone done a VIP Tour on a party night and can tell me the location of the parade and fireworks viewing?


----------



## Karac

Does anyone know when they will release the party info? Map and spots?


----------



## PolyRob

Karac said:


> Does anyone know when they will release the party info? Map and spots?


It seems like we've been waiting later and later. Probably not until the day of the first party or the day prior if we are lucky.


----------



## Cluelyss

melanieewr said:


> Has anyone done a VIP Tour on a party night and can tell me the location of the parade and fireworks viewing?


I’ve not done one personally, but I believe I’ve read that the fireworks spot is the Casey’s garden and parade spot is the train station platform. Someone please correct me if that’s changed!


----------



## melanieewr

Thank you!


----------



## pangyal

Sorry if this has been asked, but has anyone ever tried to stake out a spot really early (like, even as early as around 6:30) somewhere in front of the castle and been able to watch Hocus Pocus, parade (front row) and fireworks (with a good view of the castle)? We are thinking about just paying for a second party ticket during our trip and camping out in one spot to see all three, and doing only those that night. The cost would be less than the dessert party (only fireworks) or the new rumoured parade add-on, which would only get us one box checked with each.


----------



## Best Aunt

Karac said:


> Does anyone know when they will release the party info? Map and spots?


Last year the map was available on the day of the first party, not before.  They don’t tell you which characters will be where or exactly where the trick or treat spots are.  You have to wait for people attending the first party to report back.


----------



## FoxC63

pooh'smate said:


> What video is this?





rteetz said:


> Looks like WDWCouple from 2018.



Yep!  @rteetz is correct.  Below is their link, scroll down until you see them.  
https://www.thewdwcouple.com/2018/09/20/must-dos-at-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/


----------



## FoxC63

pangyal said:


> Sorry if this has been asked, but has anyone ever tried to stake out a spot really early (like, even as early as around 6:30) somewhere in front of the castle and been able to watch Hocus Pocus, parade (front row) and fireworks (with a good view of the castle)? We are thinking about just paying for a second party ticket during our trip and camping out in one spot to see all three, and doing only those that night. The cost would be less than the dessert party (only fireworks) or the new rumoured parade add-on, which would only get us one box checked with each.



I’ll take a stab at this.  I don’t believe a 3-in-1 spot exists.  Not saying pp haven’t done it I just don’t see how.  The sweet spot to see the parade and Hocus Pocus I’ve circled in red.  As for as the fireworks I think your best bet is to move further away from the castle anywhere on the last image. 




The fireworks are new and I believe they include more projections.  Last year a few pp reported closed off areas, I don’t recall what for nor where but if you’re in that area you will be asked to leave.  Lastly the heat and humidity index no matter the party will be intolerable for that amount of time.


----------



## pangyal

FoxC63 said:


> I’ll take a stab at this.  I don’t believe a 3-in-1 spot exists.  Not saying pp haven’t done it I just don’t see how.  The sweet spot to see the parade and Hocus Pocus I’ve circled in red.  As for as the fireworks I think your best bet is to move further away from the castle anywhere on the last image.
> View attachment 401942
> 
> View attachment 401943
> 
> The fireworks are new and I believe they include more projections.  Last year a few pp reported closed off areas, I don’t recall what for nor where but if you’re in that area you will be asked to leave.  Lastly the heat and humidity index no matter the party will be intolerable for that amount of time.



Thank you kindly for your efforts ! We’ve only ever watched the parade from Frontierland, but with the crowds we saw packed four rows deep in our formerly “open” areas over an hour before the first parade on a non-sold out party night last year...I’m grasping at straws.


----------



## FoxC63

pangyal said:


> Thank you kindly for your efforts ! We’ve only ever watched the parade from Frontierland, but with the crowds we saw packed four rows deep in our formerly “open” areas over an hour before the first parade on a non-sold out parry night last year...I’m grasping at straws.



I've read similar reports but when comparing packed crowds at Frontierland vs the hub, the hub wins hands down at up to 8 deep.  To save a spot there one would probably need to secure spots 1.5-2 hrs prior maybe more.  Typically we separate them, one party do 2nd parade and midnight HP and the other party focus on fireworks.  Keep on eye on the weather too!


----------



## FoxC63

*Have You Heard? *

*Solid-Colored Complimentary MagicBands Can be Upgraded as of Today!*  Site might be slammed so patience is key.
Examples of Magicbands you can upgrade for $10 pp.

Link to more info & comments: https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...ntary-magicbands-can-be-upgraded-as-of-today/


----------



## pangyal

FoxC63 said:


> I've read similar reports but when comparing packed crowds at Frontierland vs the hub, the hub wins hands down at up to 8 deep.  To save a spot there one would probably need to secure spots 1.5-2 hrs prior maybe more.  Typically we separate them, one party do 2nd parade and midnight HP and the other party focus on fireworks.  Keep on eye on the weather too!



Unfortunately we have an early-bird kiddo who is definitely not one to make it past the end of fireworks...if he could stay up until midnight, it would save me a lot of time and effort !


----------



## sheila14

Here is a silly question: once the party is over for the night and if you are in line for candy, do they really give you what is left in the barrel because they can’t take an open box of candy back to the back?? I just watch the WDW couple video and they filled a bag of candy!!!


----------



## HollyMD

@FoxC63, thanks for that info! One villain MB coming up!


----------



## FoxC63

sheila14 said:


> Here is a silly question: once the party is over for the night and if you are in line for candy, do they really give you what is left in the barrel because they can’t take an open box of candy back to the back?? I just watch the WDW couple video and they filled a bag of candy!!!



 Let's just say they are more generous later in the evening.  Plus you can circle around and get more from the same location! 

I think @dachsie holds this record!  I believe the item was applesauce, right?


----------



## FoxC63

Last year @sherlockmiles and I went Trick or Treating around 9pm ? and we received one piece of candy ONE!  The look on sherlock's face, priceless. This is what I have always remembered so it wasn't a new experience.  Woof!  Was she boiling mad! Good times!


----------



## rteetz

Well I am in for my first ever MNSSHP! Its the last party of the year but still excited!


----------



## FoxC63

rteetz said:


> Well I am in for my first ever MNSSHP! Its the last party of the year but still excited!


 to the party!


----------



## FoxC63

More items added to WDW Florist!  Again, this is our sneak peek at the Halloween Merchandise 

Vampire Mickey / ? Minnie / Egyptian Mummy Pluto / Frankenstein Dale & Dr. Frankenstein Chip  


Link:  http://disneyworld.disneyfloralandg...365.100433&sortby=ourPicksAscend&pp=24&page=1


----------



## PolyRob

FoxC63 said:


> More items added to WDW Florist!  Again, this is our sneak peek at the Halloween Merchandise
> 
> Vampire Mickey / ? Minnie / Egyptian Mummy Pluto / Frankenstein Dale & Dr. Frankenstein Chip
> View attachment 402092
> 
> Link:  http://disneyworld.disneyfloralandg...365.100433&sortby=ourPicksAscend&pp=24&page=1


Why are Chip & Dale so cute?!


----------



## sherlockmiles

FoxC63 said:


> More items added to WDW Florist!  Again, this is our sneak peek at the Halloween Merchandise
> 
> Vampire Mickey / ? Minnie / Egyptian Mummy Pluto / Frankenstein Dale & Dr. Frankenstein Chip
> View attachment 402092
> 
> Link:  http://disneyworld.disneyfloralandg...365.100433&sortby=ourPicksAscend&pp=24&page=1




AAAAAHHHHHHH - I want all of them!!


----------



## dachsie

FoxC63 said:


> Let's just say they are more generous later in the evening.  Plus you can circle around and get more from the same location!
> 
> I think @dachsie holds this record!  I believe the item was applesauce, right?


no - it was at Pinocchio Village Haus - got handfuls of candy and filled the bag


----------



## evlaina

Sorry if this has been asked, but 10/1 is our first Halloween Party - does anyone bring their own trick or treat bags, or do you just use the ones they give you?


----------



## FoxC63

dachsie said:


> no - it was at Pinocchio Village Haus - got handfuls of candy and filled the bag



Okay, then who was it?  Oh you guys have to remember this!


----------



## Cluelyss

evlaina said:


> Sorry if this has been asked, but 10/1 is our first Halloween Party - does anyone bring their own trick or treat bags, or do you just use the ones they give you?


The bags they provide are tiny. Many bring their own TOT bags, or at least a backpack to dump the smaller bags in when they get full.


----------



## evlaina

Cluelyss said:


> The bags they provide are tiny. Many bring their own TOT bags, or at least a backpack to dump the smaller bags in when they get full.


That's what I had read, that the bags are small. I don't think we want tons and tons of candy, but we'll definitely bring bigger bags.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Last year was my first year and I'm super excited for this year!  But I can't decide if we'll actually be going.  I'm an AP so when I went in September last year it was like $75.  This year DH & I are doing Food & Wine Oct 30-Nov 3.  We can totally do the Nov 1 party, but it's $110pp.    That's a big difference!  I'm excited to see the show replacing Hallowishes, but DH isn't a Disney lover like me & an extra ~$235 to our trip is going to be difficult to talk him into.  I guess we will see.


----------



## FoxC63

I found one of the blocked off areas I mentioned earlier, I know pp mentioned the hub I'll see if I can pull that up while searching for something else!
Posted by @mckennarose - [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/official-2018-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-a-spooktacular-celebration.3665880/page-471#post-59770213"]Post #9417[/URL]


----------



## FoxC63

Oh yeah, I remember this too, a bit of a warning to large parties and Magic Shots.  If you have a lot of people in your group your magic shot might be replaced with a different image.

@SquashBanana warns on Post #9432

I will add, last year was the first time I've ever heard of this happening.


----------



## Disneylover99

evlaina said:


> Sorry if this has been asked, but 10/1 is our first Halloween Party - does anyone bring their own trick or treat bags, or do you just use the ones they give you?


We always bring our own bags. We picked up some nice heavy duty Halloween bags from Cracker Barrel a few years ago. They’re big and will last forever.


----------



## Best Aunt

evlaina said:


> Sorry if this has been asked, but 10/1 is our first Halloween Party - does anyone bring their own trick or treat bags, or do you just use the ones they give you?



Look in your grocery store check out line.  In the past the stores here have sold reusable grocery bags with Halloween themes.


----------



## FoxC63

I found my original Post #10508 dated Nov 2, 2018
_
"I don't remember what *Trick or Trea*t location is was but it was our first stop and we got one,* ONE* fun size packet of M&M's. 
For me this was typical but the look on my friends face, boy, was she mad!  I believe she said "*I'm embarrassed, to be dressed up to the hill and get one piece of candy.....*." oh, she went on and I agreed.


We can laugh about it now, right?!  Including the hair in my food! 
_
_From then on I showed them my Birthday Button and said "Today, this very day is my 55th birthday, load me up with some candy please." I opened up my little bag as far as it could go and they all did just that, handfuls literally handfuls at every stop. Seven pounds total and I had to remove it from my luggage because I had exceeded the weight restriction set forth by Spirit. Thank goodness for TSA Pre-Check walked straight though with gallon size bags in tote! Oh yeah! Good times!_ "

Silly me!


----------



## mckennarose

FoxC63 said:


> I found one of the blocked off areas I mentioned earlier, I know pp mentioned the hub I'll see if I can pull that up while searching for something else!
> Posted by @mckennarose - Post #9417
> View attachment 402148


Saw my post from last year mentioned and I came to the thread to let everyone know that currently the ENTIRE path on the left side of castle is currently closed.  We just got back from WDW last weekend and the moat around the castle is also drained, along with the path closed.  

I don’t know what work they are doing or when they’ll be finished, but with MNSSHP starting in less than three months it’s probably good to keep an eye on when it will reopen if you plan to use the path for getting around during the party. 

I am still undecided on MNSSHP this year.  If we do, it will have to be in August BEFORE SWGE opens.  Every CM I spoke with at WDW two weeks ago said it’s going to be crazy in ALL of WDW once it opens.


----------



## FoxC63

@pangyal what happened after you sent Disney your email last year, Post #9796, did they ever respond?

@Dean1953 Great photos of you & your son at last years party.  I remember and reread your posts regarding how upset you were with the lack of merchandise, did you write Disney too?  When are you going to MNSSHP?


----------



## pangyal

FoxC63 said:


> @pangyal what happened after you sent Disney your email last year, Post #9796, did they ever respond?
> 
> @Dean1953 Great photos of you & your son at last years party.  I remember and reread your posts regarding how upset you were with the lack of merchandise, did you write Disney too?  When are you going to MNSSHP?



Yes, they did respond and refunded my party tickets without my asking for this to be done. The nice CM I spoke to did say that they had been fielding calls about the crowd levels at last years’ events for weeks on end, so I am very curious to see whether they backed off from selling so many tickets this year or if they will just dole out guest recovery after the fact on an as-needed basis...


----------



## FoxC63

pangyal said:


> Yes, they did respond and refunded my party tickets without my asking for this to be done. The nice CM I spoke to did say that they had been fielding calls about the crowd levels at last years’ events for weeks on end, so I am very curious to see whether they backed off from selling so many tickets this year or if they will just dole out guest recovery after the fact on an as-needed basis...



I read that you can still buy Military discounted tickets even if the party has sold out.  THIS IS HAS NOT BEEN CONFIRMED!

Plus comments from last year's party seemed to center around CM's not checking for party wristbands as aggressively as they have in the past.  At one point someone mentioned the crowds were so thick they lost control during a parade.  Guests who did not purchase the dessert package were sitting in the designated location.  A CM removed the rope for whatever reason and the crowd took control.


----------



## rteetz

mckennarose said:


> View attachment 402176
> Saw my post from last year mentioned and I came to the thread to let everyone know that currently the ENTIRE path on the left side of castle is currently closed.  We just got back from WDW last weekend and the moat around the castle is also drained, along with the path closed.
> 
> I don’t know what work they are doing or when they’ll be finished, but with MNSSHP starting in less than three months it’s probably good to keep an eye on when it will reopen if you plan to use the path for getting around during the party.
> 
> I am still undecided on MNSSHP this year.  If we do, it will have to be in August BEFORE SWGE opens.  Every CM I spoke with at WDW two weeks ago said it’s going to be crazy in ALL of WDW once it opens.


This path is being expanded. Should be open by the 4th of July.


----------



## pangyal

FoxC63 said:


> I read that you can still buy Military discounted tickets even if the party has sold out.  THIS IS HAS NOT BEEN CONFIRMED!
> 
> Plus comments from last year's party seemed to center around CM's not checking for party wristbands as aggressively as they have in the past.  At one point someone mentioned the crowds were so thick they lost control during a parade.  Guests who did not purchase the dessert package were sitting in the designated location.  A CM removed the rope for whatever reason and the crowd took control.



EEEP! Thinking I should incorporate an electric cattle prod into my costume somehow for prime parade viewing


----------



## pooh'smate

@FoxC63 I was in your group last year and I remember reading the report from the lady (I think it was a lady) who got a whole ton of applesauce.


----------



## FoxC63

pooh'smate said:


> @FoxC63 I was in your group last year and I remember reading the report from the lady (I think it was a lady) who got a whole ton of applesauce.



Thank you!  I was going nuts because I couldn't find the post!


----------



## pooh'smate

FoxC63 said:


> Thank you!  I was going nuts because I couldn't find the post!


I looked and couldn't find it either but I know I read it. She couldn't have the candy for some reason but she liked the applesauce and was able to get a whole lot of them.


----------



## FoxC63

@GADisneyDad14 when are you planning to go this year?  Two parties or one? 

Lastly, do you know when @smitch425 is going to post the *Official Guest List Thread* or is she?  If not, perhaps someone else can take this over.  Not me, someone else maybe a newbie.


----------



## sherlockmiles

FoxC63 said:


> @GADisneyDad14 when are you planning to go this year?  Two parties or one?
> 
> Lastly, do you know when @smitch425 is going to post the *Official Guest List Thread* or is she?  If not, perhaps someone else can take this over.  Not me, someone else including a newbie.




There is an official guest list, but only for October attendees.  
https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...head-boo-to-you.3721807/page-14#post-60642912


----------



## FoxC63

sherlockmiles said:


> There is an official guest list, but only for October attendees.
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...head-boo-to-you.3721807/page-14#post-60642912



Yep, this is the October Thread.  Not the Official MNSSHP Guest List Thread.


----------



## dagored

Booked party for October 8. Our first. 9th is my birthday. Staying till 10th.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

FoxC63 said:


> @GADisneyDad14 when are you planning to go this year?  Two parties or one?
> 
> Lastly, do you know when @smitch425 is going to post the *Official Guest List Thread* or is she?  If not, perhaps someone else can take this over.  Not me, someone else maybe a newbie.



Ha!  I’m not sure yet.  I can only focus on one trip at a time... have a couple  to get to before I can think about Halloween.  

I may be there for Halloween day actually.  But not sure I can hold out the whole 2.5 month Halloween season though!   

I’m not sure about the guest list, but I’ll look into it.


----------



## sheila14

Cluelyss said:


> The bags they provide are tiny. Many bring their own TOT bags, or at least a backpack to dump the smaller bags in when they get full.


I made my own bags for this year they are lined with canvas and leather material with Disney Halloween material!!!


----------



## FoxC63

sheila14 said:


> I made my own bags for this year they are lined with canvas and leather material with Disney Halloween material!!!



Oooh, sounds awesome!  We want pictures!  We want pictures!  We want pictures! Please


----------



## FoxC63

dagored said:


> Booked party for October 8. Our first. 9th is my birthday. Staying till 10th.



Costumes?


----------



## dagored

Uh, NO.


----------



## FoxC63

dagored said:


> Uh, NO.



Cool!


----------



## sheila14

FoxC63 said:


> Oooh, sounds awesome!  We want pictures!  We want pictures!  We want pictures! Please


Ok I will post pics in the morning I promise!!!


----------



## Mermaids

My family will be attending the Oct. 8th party! I CAN NOT wait! It will be our daughters first visit to WDW! She'll be 2yrs 10 Mnths in Oct. and she LOVES Halloween! She has been talking about it since Oct. 2018...she ToTs around the house, wants to watch the "spooky" nursery rhyme videos on YT, is obsessed with spiders and wants to be a "spider witch" for Halloween. Things could change by Oct. but I love that she is my little Halloween girl! She also LOVES Moana, so we will be getting in that line early! We haven't been to WDW since Aug. 2015-BE (Before Evangeline), and before that was Oct. 2011, when we went to MNSSHP and it was AWESOME! I can't wait for the New Fireworks, I consider myself lucky to have timed that right! We booked our trip this past Sept. 2018. 

We got hard tickets sent to us in the mail but I am wondering when we go to a check-in station around 4PM (we'll be in the park already) to get wristbands, does the CM actually need a ticket to scan? Isn't it on my MB? We'll have them on us anyway, just wondering... 

137 days to go!


----------



## Shula

We are dropping my daughter off for DCP 9/3, I think we're going to go to the party the night before.  We are going to get AP's but not activate until then.  Would you wait to buy party tix at the gate w/discount or preorder?  It's only $5 discount per ticket.


----------



## 22Tink

So with there sadly being no MK DAH dates for our trip we’re thinking of doing MNSSHP instead. The only date during our trip is the first party of the season on Aug 16. We’ve done MVMCP once and enjoyed it but have never done a Halloween party. Any insight on how the first party of the season is typically for crowds and ride wait times? We likely won’t be doing any meet and greets, just rides. Any advice or thoughts would be appreciated. Sorry if this has been asked/answered but it’s a long thread to try to get through!


----------



## 123SA

22Tink said:


> So with there sadly being no MK DAH dates for our trip we’re thinking of doing MNSSHP instead. The only date during our trip is the first party of the season on Aug 16. We’ve done MVMCP once and enjoyed it but have never done a Halloween party. Any insight on how the first party of the season is typically for crowds and ride wait times? We likely won’t be doing any meet and greets, just rides. Any advice or thoughts would be appreciated. Sorry if this has been asked/answered but it’s a long thread to try to get through!




The first party usually sells out.  I plan to attend this night because it is only my choice.  I'd pick a different one if I could.


----------



## jhoannam

123SA said:


> The first party usually sells out.  I plan to attend this night because it is only my choice.  I'd pick a different one if I could.


Ditto. I’ve read that the first night is full of influencers and bloggers, they are less interested in rides so ride lines should be okay. Everything else will be crowded, specially the new fireworks and the parades.


----------



## Cluelyss

Mermaids said:


> We got hard tickets sent to us in the mail but I am wondering when we go to a check-in station around 4PM (we'll be in the park already) to get wristbands, does the CM actually need a ticket to scan? Isn't it on my MB? We'll have them on us anyway, just wondering...
> 
> 137 days to go!


As long as the tickets are linked to your MDE account, you can simply scan your band, no need for the hard ticket. However, I always bring mine just in case. Have a great time!!


----------



## Cluelyss

jhoannam said:


> Ditto. I’ve read that the first night is full of influencers and bloggers, they are less interested in rides so rude lines should be okay. Everything else will be crowded, specially the new fireworks and the parades.


This. The first night will sell out for sure, but if your priority is rides, those won’t be affected much. However, expect walkways to be crowded and general congestion on Main Street, especially around parade times and for the new fireworks show. Plan to grab a spot for them early if you want to see the show.


----------



## Doingitagain

I can find information about the 2:00 entry for DVC members for last year.  Has anything been announced for 2019?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Doingitagain said:


> I can find information about the 2:00 entry for DVC members for last year.  Has anything been announced for 2019?



Yes.  I can’t find it off hand but someone recently posted a link to the DVC member site which has the 2pm entry for MNSSHP and MVMCP benefit for this year.


----------



## FFMickey

Doingitagain said:


> I can find information about the 2:00 entry for DVC members for last year.  Has anything been announced for 2019?



Direct from the DVC site

When attending this event, Members and their guests can enter Magic Kingdom park as early as 2:00 PM!

Simply present your valid Disney Vacation Club Membership Card and your event ticket at the main entrance touch points to take advantage of this benefit. Valid for the Member and up to 7 guests with tickets to this event—a total of 8 people.

https://disneyvacationclub.disney.g...s/ticket-tour/mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween/


----------



## jhoannam

Cluelyss said:


> This. The first night will sell out for sure, but if your priority is rides, those won’t be affected much. However, expect walkways to be crowded and general congestion on Main Street, especially around parade times and for the new fireworks show. Plan to grab a spot for them early if you want to see the show.


Just noticed I said rude instead of rides... oops


----------



## Mermaids

Cluelyss said:


> As long as the tickets are linked to your MDE account, you can simply scan your band, no need for the hard ticket. However, I always bring mine just in case. Have a great time!!



Thank you so much! Yup they are linked, but yes will bring just in case!


----------



## ColonelHathi

Shula said:


> We are dropping my daughter off for DCP 9/3, I think we're going to go to the party the night before.  We are going to get AP's but not activate until then.  Would you wait to buy party tix at the gate w/discount or preorder?  It's only $5 discount per ticket.




Are you planning to attend the party with your daughter too? What a great send off! It will help her build excitement as she begins the adventure of a lifetime - and before she starts the reality of the life of a CM. That will give her some nice memories for her to hold onto if she starts missing you during her DCP. 

If you are sure you will be going I would go ahead and buy tickets ahead of time. That would allow you to book FP ahead of the party for that afternoon since you won’t have your APs activated yet.


----------



## sheila14

I forgot to post this: here are the ears I made and Halloween bags for my 2 parties.


----------



## sheila14

Here are my pics enjoy!! Finally, I had to use my desk top computer and not cell phone.


----------



## FoxC63

sheila14 said:


> View attachment 403002 View attachment 403003 View attachment 403004 Here are my pics enjoy!! Finally, I had to use my desk top computer and not cell phone.



Nice work my friend, really nice!  I've never made ear bands and yours are spot on!  Love your fabric choices on all Mrs. Crafty!


----------



## disneyworldsk

can't decide between first night which i think is a tuesday vs. second night which is a friday


----------



## Disneylover99

disneyworldsk said:


> can't decide between first night which i think is a tuesday vs. second night which is a friday


The first party is a Friday, the second party is a Tuesday. Go to the second party if you can.


----------



## sheila14

FoxC63 said:


> Nice work my friend, really nice!  I've never made ear bands and yours are spot on!  Love your fabric choices on all Mrs. Crafty!


I love to sew. I just bought a cricut and I have many T-shirt’s ready for my trip also.


----------



## mmsportsmom

Bethislucy said:


> It was so hot last year that I'm not going to dress up exactly. We are going to do t-shirt that say Lets go trick or treat down main street then black and orange Minnie ears.


That is exactly what I am thinking about doing. Lots of t-shirts on Etsy.


----------



## disneyworldsk

Disneylover99 said:


> The first party is a Friday, the second party is a Tuesday. Go to the second party if you can.


OMG thank you!! you are correct and here i was messing up my itinerary thinking the wrong date!  yay!!! so if i go second party night, august 20th that will be good?


----------



## disneyworldsk

also i didn't read the entire thread here but does candy melt even though it's evening being so hot in august for our date?


----------



## andrniki

disneyworldsk said:


> also i didn't read the entire thread here but does candy melt even though it's evening being so hot in august for our date?


From personal experience, we went at the same time last year and it was crazy hot.  Our candy did not melt.  It wasn't an issue.


----------



## Best Aunt

disneyworldsk said:


> also i didn't read the entire thread here but does candy melt even though it's evening being so hot in august for our date?



I went to the first party last year (mid-August).  The candy did not melt during the party.  But it was softer than how it is when you buy it at the grocery store.  Sometimes that is an advantage - I think Snickers bars and Snickers Crisper bars, for example, are better when they are a little bit soft. 

I was concerned that the candy would melt if I put it in my checked bag to fly home, so I put it in my carry on bag.  Some people have reported that the candy in their checked bag arrived home without melting.


----------



## Disneylover99

disneyworldsk said:


> OMG thank you!! you are correct and here i was messing up my itinerary thinking the wrong date!  yay!!! so if i go second party night, august 20th that will be good?


The first party sold out last year. The second party did not. So you probably have a better chance of having less crowds at the second party. 



disneyworldsk said:


> also i didn't read the entire thread here but does candy melt even though it's evening being so hot in august for our date?


We always go to the earliest parties and trick or treat early in the evening. Our candy has never melted.


----------



## jhoannam

disneyworldsk said:


> OMG thank you!! you are correct and here i was messing up my itinerary thinking the wrong date!  yay!!! so if i go second party night, august 20th that will be good?


The second party should be less crowded than the first.


----------



## omniscientmommy

DS5 had a bad experience last year to the start of the party. I think our mistake was going the day after a very late flight. I’m trying to convince DH to go try again this year. DS5 seemed to think Jack was going to get him and then when the ‘official start’ happened with the fog he had a total breakdown and we had to leave. Anyone else have a kid have a bad experience but were able to get them to go back? I’m thinking about just starting to talk about the party now and see how he reacts at home.


----------



## Best Aunt

Jack of Jack & Sally?  Sometime after the first party last year, Jack and Sally were moved inside.  I don't know if they will be inside or outside this year.  

I didn't even notice any fog or an "official start."  I was definitely in the park already.  If that is a potential trigger, could you plan to be inside a building when that happens?  I think a party ticket allows you to get in several hours before the official start time.


----------



## Shula

ColonelHathi said:


> Are you planning to attend the party with your daughter too? What a great send off! It will help her build excitement as she begins the adventure of a lifetime - and before she starts the reality of the life of a CM. That will give her some nice memories for her to hold onto if she starts missing you during her DCP.
> 
> If you are sure you will be going I would go ahead and buy tickets ahead of time. That would allow you to book FP ahead of the party for that afternoon since you won’t have your APs activated yet.



Yes, my daughter is going with us for those exact reasons!  Thanks for the feedback.  My daughter won't have an AP since she will be waiting for Traditions to get her cast member entry.  We probably won't do fast passes since she won't be able to get any but that's okay with us.  We want to get in line to see the Hi-Ho's early (what she called dwarfs since a toddler ❤)


----------



## CMNJ

Shula said:


> Yes, my daughter is going with us for those exact reasons!  Thanks for the feedback.  My daughter won't have an AP since she will be waiting for Traditions to get her cast member entry.  We probably won't do fast passes since she won't be able to get any but that's okay with us.  We want to get in line to see the Hi-Ho's early (what she called dwarfs since a toddler ❤)


Her party ticket will allow her to make FP (unless they change something this year)


----------



## omniscientmommy

Best Aunt said:


> Jack of Jack & Sally?  Sometime after the first party last year, Jack and Sally were moved inside.  I don't know if they will be inside or outside this year.
> 
> I didn't even notice any fog or an "official start."  I was definitely in the park already.  If that is a potential trigger, could you plan to be inside a building when that happens?  I think a party ticket allows you to get in several hours before the official start time.


Yes Jack Skellington. DS5 loves the movie Nightmare Before Christmas, he was even dressed as Jack(2 Halloweens in a row), and we went in early before the start of the party and saw the line. So we walked him over to just take a peak and see if he would want to see him and for whatever reason he started to get upset and say he was scared. He was 4 last year. So DH said he would walk him to the front and see if he'd calm down. While walking out by the main gate the bells started to ring and then fog started flowing out from the train station and I guess he super freaked out when that happened. He then apparently proceeded to cry all the way out to the car.


----------



## sheila14

mmsportsmom said:


> That is exactly what I am thinking about doing. Lots of t-shirts on Etsy.


I took that quote and placed it on my trick n treat bag and then I had my picture taken with it in front of the Beast Castle.


----------



## figmentfinesse

How long do the Tiki Room and Philharmagic stay open during the day? I want to hit those before they close for the party. Also any news if Space Mountain will be dark again this year? I would love to catch it.


----------



## Shula

CMNJ said:


> Her party ticket will allow her to make FP (unless they change something this year)



that's great!  I haven't been to a party since 2005 and just guessed since she didn't have a regular ticket we wouldn't be able to get fast passes for 4-6.


----------



## Doingitagain

What attractions will have overlays?  Do the overlays appear before 7:00?


----------



## krd315

sheila14 said:


> View attachment 403002 View attachment 403003 View attachment 403004 Here are my pics enjoy!! Finally, I had to use my desk top computer and not cell phone.


Very nice! Now you have me thinking about trick or treat bags for the teen grands as if costumes and multiple ears weren't enough. I am so addicted!


----------



## CMNJ

Doingitagain said:


> What attractions will have overlays?  Do the overlays appear before 7:00?


From another website-The other rumor is that Big Thunder Mountain Railroad in Frontierland, plus the Tomorrowland Transit Authority PeopleMover and the Monsters Inc. Laugh Floor in Tomorrowland will receive party overlays.
Last year they started at 7 when the party started. Last year the overlays were space mountain, the tea cups, and Pirates.


----------



## KNovacovschi

I’m so excited. This year will be my first party solo, been multiple times before but always with someone, and at first I couldn’t decide on whether to dress up or just get a T-shirt. Well I was in the Disney Store yesterday and seen a Pizza Planet shirt and decided that I’m going to go as a Pizza Planet employee. I bought the shirt and then went into Hot Topic and they just happened to have 1 Pizza Planet hat. I have a pizza slice box from a T-shirt I bought last month but I think I will make a Pizza Planet box. Quick and easy and I won’t sweat to death, lol. I was having a hard time coming up with a costume that I could do solo.


----------



## figmentfinesse

CMNJ said:


> From another website-The other rumor is that Big Thunder Mountain Railroad in Frontierland, plus the Tomorrowland Transit Authority PeopleMover and the Monsters Inc. Laugh Floor in Tomorrowland will receive party overlays.
> Last year they started at 7 when the party started. Last year the overlays were space mountain, the tea cups, and Pirates.


So are they getting rid of last years overlays? I was really hoping to ride Space in the dark!!


----------



## RJstanis

figmentfinesse said:


> So are they getting rid of last years overlays? I was really hoping to ride Space in the dark!!



There hasn't been any news on it other than rumors, so who's to say. We should know the closer it gets. Even though the general consensus was blah about the Space Mountain overlay, I loved it. There's potential for so much more but I still thought it was great.

And to piggy back this topic, hasn't Monsters Inc Laugh been a trick or treat area instead of an attraction during the party?


----------



## KNovacovschi

RJstanis said:


> There hasn't been any news on it other than rumors, so who's to say. We should know the closer it gets. Even though the general consensus was blah about the Space Mountain overlay, I loved it. There's potential for so much more but I still thought it was great.
> 
> And to piggy back this topic, hasn't Monsters Inc Laugh been a trick or treat area instead of an attraction during the party?



Yes Monsters Inc has been a treat area. Maybe they will do an overlay to make it more Halloween like. Who knows at this point.


----------



## ColonelHathi

CMNJ said:


> Her party ticket will allow her to make FP (unless they change something this year)





Shula said:


> that's great!  I haven't been to a party since 2005 and just guessed since she didn't have a regular ticket we wouldn't be able to get fast passes for 4-6.



Yup, me and DD are only doing AK and the party and heard that you can make FP with the party ticket.  The suggestion I read was to make them 3:30, 4:30 and 5:30 to squeeze them in before the party knowing that you can get into the park at 4 pm.  

I did DCP in 95 and my parents ditched me on drop off day to go to a timeshare presentation (I think it was at Vistana Resort...) and get a 'free' MGM Studios ticket  I still remember that  so your plan is really thoughtful.

Hope your DD enjoys her DCP!


----------



## andrniki

KNovacovschi said:


> I’m so excited. This year will be my first party solo, been multiple times before but always with someone, and at first I couldn’t decide on whether to dress up or just get a T-shirt. Well I was in the Disney Store yesterday and seen a Pizza Planet shirt and decided that I’m going to go as a Pizza Planet employee. I bought the shirt and then went into Hot Topic and they just happened to have 1 Pizza Planet hat. I have a pizza slice box from a T-shirt I bought last month but I think I will make a Pizza Planet box. Quick and easy and I won’t sweat to death, lol. I was having a hard time coming up with a costume that I could do solo.



This is a fantastic costume!  I love it!  You could hide candy in the pizza box


----------



## KNovacovschi

andrniki said:


> This is a fantastic costume!  I love it!  You could hide candy in the pizza box



OMG you’re right, I didn’t even think about that.


----------



## Pdollar88

Hopping back into the thread now that I’m more seriously considering going back in Sept! Although I’ll have to shift my reservation back a week to the second week of Sept. Can’t resist early Halloween!


----------



## Shula

ColonelHathi said:


> Yup, me and DD are only doing AK and the party and heard that you can make FP with the party ticket.  The suggestion I read was to make them 3:30, 4:30 and 5:30 to squeeze them in before the party knowing that you can get into the park at 4 pm.
> 
> I did DCP in 95 and my parents ditched me on drop off day to go to a timeshare presentation (I think it was at Vistana Resort...) and get a 'free' MGM Studios ticket  I still remember that  so your plan is really thoughtful.
> 
> Hope your DD enjoys her DCP!



Great plan!  Thank you for the compliment!  She is very excited to do this as our send off.  We are staying a couple extra days so we may or may not see her again after we drop her off but we'll still get to play while she's "working"


----------



## FoxC63

figmentfinesse said:


> How long do the Tiki Room and Philharmagic stay open during the day? I want to hit those before they close for the party. Also any news if Space Mountain will be dark again this year? I would love to catch it.



I believe the Enchanted Tiki Room and Mickey's PhilharMagic closes at 5:30pm or 6pm?, then reopens for the party. 

Last year Moana met in the Tiki Room at 5:45pm.  Note she signed autographs and Photopass was available. 

Mickey's PhilharMagic became a Trick or Treat location.  Note it's indoors, there were two stations for treats, the building is air conditioned and you could sit down, relax or cool off while watching cartoons.


----------



## FoxC63

Since I have not seen this posted, has anyone noticed on WDW website the new images and effects for the Haunted Mansion?




Be sure to click on the arrows for more images!
WDW https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/attractions/magic-kingdom/haunted-mansion/Link:


----------



## CT Yankee

Forgive me for what is probably a very basic question, but what happens for regular park guests on the nights of the parties?  Some of these are scheduled to take place while we are there for our vacation in August.  Do the regular guests just clear out at 6:00?  Should we just stay away from MK altogether during the afternoons since it will likely be really crowded?  This is all new to us - this is the first time that the Halloween parties overlap with our vacation so we've never really had to pay attention to this before.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

FoxC63 said:


> I believe the Enchanted Tiki Room and Mickey's PhilharMagic closes at 5:30pm or 6pm?, then reopens for the party.



FYI, I looked this up for another thread the other day, Tiki Room closed at 5pm on party days.  I couldn’t find anything that confirmed Philharmagic times, but the best I could tell it was 6pm.   

Granted it can change, but Philharmagic operating times for this year are on the website and if you toggle to a party day, it shows 6pm.  Tiki Room operating hours aren’t loaded in that far out yet, so that is inconclusive at the moment.


----------



## FoxC63

GADisneyDad14 said:


> FYI, I looked this up for another thread the other day, Tiki Room closed at 5pm on party days.  I couldn’t find anything that confirmed Philharmagic times, but the best I could tell it was 6pm.
> 
> Granted it can change, but Philharmagic operating times for this year are on the website and if you toggle to a party day, it shows 6pm.  Tiki Room operating hours aren’t loaded in that far out yet, so that is inconclusive at the moment.



@figmentfinesse ... there you go!


----------



## figmentfinesse

FoxC63 said:


> @figmentfinesse ... there you go!


Thank you!! I am so excited. This will be my first party in a decade and my boyfriend’s first. We’re going as Wall-E and Eve.


----------



## FoxC63

CT Yankee said:


> Forgive me for what is probably a very basic question, but what happens for regular park guests on the nights of the parties?  Some of these are scheduled to take place while we are there for our vacation in August. * Do the regular guests just clear out at 6:00?* *Should we just stay away from MK altogether during the afternoons since it will likely be really crowded? * This is all new to us - this is the first time that the Halloween parties overlap with our vacation so we've never really had to pay attention to this before.


*Do the regular guests just clear out at 6:00? *Yep!  And if you're dining and the party has begun you will be escorted out by a CM.  You will not be able to go on rides, stand in character lines etc without a party wristband.

*Should we just stay away from MK altogether during the afternoons since it will likely be really crowded? *Nope! It's really the best time to go to MK. Lines will be short for rides, characters, magic shots and you'll still be able to enjoy some of the Halloween treats that are sold when the park opens until 6pm. The decorations are so worth it too.


----------



## Best Aunt

CT Yankee said:


> Forgive me for what is probably a very basic question, but what happens for regular park guests on the nights of the parties?  Some of these are scheduled to take place while we are there for our vacation in August.  Do the regular guests just clear out at 6:00?  Should we just stay away from MK altogether during the afternoons since it will likely be really crowded?  This is all new to us - this is the first time that the Halloween parties overlap with our vacation so we've never really had to pay attention to this before.



People with party tickets get a wrist band.  Cast members look for the wrist band.  My understanding is that they will check your wrist if you try to enter a store or get on a ride after the park has closed.  If you are just standing around, I don't know if they will check your wrist and tell you to get out.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

CT Yankee said:


> Forgive me for what is probably a very basic question, but what happens for regular park guests on the nights of the parties?  Some of these are scheduled to take place while we are there for our vacation in August.  Do the regular guests just clear out at 6:00?  Should we just stay away from MK altogether during the afternoons since it will likely be really crowded?  This is all new to us - this is the first time that the Halloween parties overlap with our vacation so we've never really had to pay attention to this before.



The park closes and they make an announcement at 6pm.  You generally have the 6pm-7pm hour to finish up any shopping and make your way out.  You’ll see some light park sweeping and nudging towards the exits during this time in spots.  By 7pm, you’ll see serious park sweeping.  

By park sweeping, what I mean is waves/lines of CMs walking through sections of the park (or set up in lines as you walk by) checking for party wristbands.  They are generally very serious with enforcement so you’ll see CMs, managers, security, etc all taking part in this.

You can see variations on a theme for any of the above on any given night/moment in time/spot in the park, but that’s generally how it works.


----------



## evlaina

Best Aunt said:


> People with party tickets get a wrist band.  Cast members look for the wrist band.  My understanding is that they will check your wrist if you try to enter a store or get on a ride after the park has closed.  If you are just standing around, I don't know if they will check your wrist and tell you to get out.


They sure do! We attended a Christmas Party last year (we had tickets and wristbands on) and 2 CMs stopped my family and asked to see our bands a little after 6pm. We were back by the carousel and literally just walking, not in line. We had long-sleeves on because it was December, so they couldn't just see them. 

I am glad they check people but I was a little insulted lol.


----------



## FoxC63

@CT Yankee I think you have your answers and then some!


----------



## CT Yankee

Thanks all for your responses!


----------



## Best Aunt

evlaina said:


> They sure do! We attended a Christmas Party last year (we had tickets and wristbands on) and 2 CMs stopped my family and asked to see our bands a little after 6pm. We were back by the carousel and literally just walking, not in line. We had long-sleeves on because it was December, so they couldn't just see them.
> 
> I am glad they check people but I was a little insulted lol.



I was at the first Halloween party last year, so it was mid-August.  Definitely no long sleeves for me!  I was wearing a sleeveless top, so the cast members had no trouble seeing my wristband.


----------



## Cluelyss

CT Yankee said:


> Should we just stay away from MK altogether during the afternoons since it will likely be really crowded?  This is all new to us - this is the first time that the Halloween parties overlap with our vacation so we've never really had to pay attention to this before.


Party days are actually great days to go to MK as many guests with non park hopper tickets will not “waste” a day at MK given the early close. We’ve found those days to be great for touring MK with minimal crowds.....up until 4 pm. Once you have party guests entering and day guests still in the park, MK becomes chaos. If you opt to go to MK on a party day, I’d recommend heading out by 3:30. Enjoy!!


----------



## Mollymovacca

RJstanis said:


> There hasn't been any news on it other than rumors, so who's to say. We should know the closer it gets. Even though the general consensus was blah about the Space Mountain overlay, I loved it. There's potential for so much more but I still thought it was great.
> 
> And to piggy back this topic, hasn't Monsters Inc Laugh been a trick or treat area instead of an attraction during the party?


My family and I also loved Space in complete darkness!!! We wish it was like that all the time! Haha


----------



## omniscientmommy

Is there a thread for Halloween costumes. I believe there was last year. I liked seeing all the cool ideas.


----------



## wendlle

Our Eldest DD who will be 3.5 is having her BBB appointment on the day of the MNSSHP that we are attending. She has a Cinderella inspired dress that we are bringing (Dollcake brand, very beautiful) so she will be "cinderella" for the evening. We were thinking of all dressing up as a family.
I was going to get DH a Prince Charming T-shirt and he can just wear his shorts - that's the most I'll get out of him! And I was thinking I could be the Fairy Godmother. We also have a 10 month old DD and the only mice costumes I can find are for Gus. I don't know if I want everyone thinking she is a boy! Sounds silly I know but I can't find any Female Mice costumes.
I thought maybe I could be the mouse and DD10months could be the fairy godmother but all the costumes will be way to hot for her.

What do you think? Should I just put her in the boy costume? Or does anyone know where I can get a female Cinderella mouse costume from?


----------



## FCDub

I guess I don’t understand the dilemma: Would you be upset if someone thought your 10-month old is a boy? Surely she won’t know or care.


----------



## wendlle

FCDub said:


> I guess I don’t understand the dilemma: Would you be upset if someone thought your 10-month old is a boy? Surely she won’t know or care.


Not at all, but she’s a girl, I usually do like to dress her very girly so this is it’s a bit foreign to me to have her in a boys costume but I can’t seem to find any of the girl mice outfits. So think I’ll just go for Gus Gus.


----------



## FCDub

wendlle said:


> Not at all, but she’s a girl, I usually do like to dress her very girly so this is it’s a bit foreign to me to have her in a boys costume but I can’t seem to find any of the girl mice outfits. So think I’ll just go for Gus Gus.



Have fun!


----------



## bebec22

wendlle said:


> Not at all, but she’s a girl, I usually do like to dress her very girly so this is it’s a bit foreign to me to have her in a boys costume but I can’t seem to find any of the girl mice outfits. So think I’ll just go for Gus Gus.


Can you add a bow to the costume?


----------



## wendlle

bebec22 said:


> Can you add a bow to the costume?


Yes we did think of that 
Actually I think our whole idea is now scrapped as we are thinking of leaving the youngest DD with a KNO sitter. It's just too late of an evening to keep her out.
I'm very nervous about it, but think she will be better off being in the room with a qualified sitter than being out until 11pm or so with us and all the noise etc.


----------



## FoxC63

wendlle said:


> Or does anyone know where I can get a female Cinderella mouse costume from?



Think outside of the box, Disneybound!
Suzy / Perla


Suzy's dress / $19.20 at Kohl's

https://www.kohls.com/product/prd-3...bdrecsId=0ab8ff30-1291-478f-8b81-49fdecc56101

Perla's dress / $21.99 at the Gap

https://www.gap.com/browse/product.do?pid=430403002&cid=1126074&pcid=6436

Also might want to go to the Old Navy and see if this is available, online is SOLD OUT. $16

https://oldnavy.gap.com/browse/prod...VXLjACh2pvgDUEAQYBSABEgJrFPD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

Apron & Hat set with color choices for toddlers
http://chefskin.com/ind_product.php?productID=709

Cut the hat to make a head scarf and you're all set!


----------



## bebec22

wendlle said:


> Yes we did think of that
> Actually I think our whole idea is now scrapped as we are thinking of leaving the youngest DD with a KNO sitter. It's just too late of an evening to keep her out.
> I'm very nervous about it, but think she will be better off being in the room with a qualified sitter than being out until 11pm or so with us and all the noise etc.


Great idea.  I've used KNO and was very pleased with their service!


----------



## PaulaSB12

Who else is go8ng in September I have two tickets for 8th and 10th September


----------



## anneboleyn

PaulaSB12 said:


> Who else is go8ng in September I have two tickets for 8th and 10th September



Nevermind.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

anneboleyn said:


> Tony’s Town Square thing on the 6th!



Is this officially happening? I've been lax and haven't seen any updates on it since the initial grumblings.


----------



## FoxC63

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Is this officially happening? I've been lax and haven't seen any updates on it since the initial grumblings.



Tony’s Town Square NOT confirmed at this time.  Seeing how @rteetz is attending his first MNSSHP  , I know, I know, how is this even remotely possible  I'm sure he'll be the first to post anything new!  Right rteetz?!


----------



## rteetz

FoxC63 said:


> Tony’s Town Square NOT confirmed at this time.  Seeing how @rteetz is attending his first MNSSHP  , I know, I know, how is this even remotely possible  I'm sure he'll be the first to post anything new!  Right rteetz?!


Of course!


----------



## FoxC63

Okay, so while we're waiting for more MNSSHP news, have you heard about AMC theaters hosting a Toy Story 4 Marathon as well as a special private screening Opening Fan Event on June 20th?  



$35 - Toy Story 4 Marathon eight-hour and 44-minute showing and get a free Woody Pin
Plus Enjoy a Cameo popcorn and Cameo fountain drink or 21 oz. ICEE® for just $5+tax

$20 - Toy Story 4 Opening Fan Event , get a free set of trading cards.

Link:  https://www.amctheatres.com/events/toy-story-4-marathon


----------



## anneboleyn

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Is this officially happening? I've been lax and haven't seen any updates on it since the initial grumblings.



Sorry, it hasn’t been confirmed yet, I just have it in my plans for the 6th (if/when it is announced).



FoxC63 said:


> Tony’s Town Square NOT confirmed at this time.  Seeing how @rteetz is attending his first MNSSHP  , I know, I know, how is this even remotely possible  I'm sure he'll be the first to post anything new!  Right rteetz?!



...sorry, didn’t mean to insinuate that it was available for booking yet...


----------



## FoxC63

Also interesting and annoying, WDW website has listed a few attractions open for Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party but none for MNSSHP! 

Click on the tab “*Attractions Open During the Event “

Frontierland*
Big Thunder Mountain Railroad
Splash Mountain

*Fantasyland *
Dumbo the Flying Elephant
“it’s a small world”
Peter Pan’s Flight
Seven Dwarfs Mine Train

*Liberty Square*
Haunted Mansion

*Tomorrowland*
Space Mountain

All attractions and experiences are subject to change without notice.
Link:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...rty/#/drawer=drawerAttractionsOpenDuringEvent

I'm sure more will be added, just wish WDW would add ours... like all of them.


----------



## FoxC63

anneboleyn said:


> Sorry, it hasn’t been confirmed yet, I just have it in my plans for the 6th (if/when it is announced).
> 
> 
> 
> ...sorry, didn’t mean to insinuate that it was available for booking yet...



You didn't buddy!  No worries.  I have this penciled on our plans as well for August 30.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

anneboleyn said:


> Sorry, it hasn’t been confirmed yet, I just have it in my plans for the 6th (if/when it is announced).



No apology necessary! I just wanted to make sure I didn’t miss something


----------



## Sjm9911

Ok so ,i just read you can link your tickets to your magic bands? Is that recomended? And how do i do that? I have electronic tickets?


----------



## merry_nbright

I’ll be there August 30th! Can’t wait! I love, love this event!


----------



## evlaina

Sjm9911 said:


> Ok so ,i just read you can link your tickets to your magic bands? Is that recomended? And how do i do that? I have electronic tickets?


They automatically linked and showed up in My Disney Experience for me. You shouldnt have to do anything special unless you're staying offsite and purchased Magic Bands separately?


----------



## RJstanis

Sjm9911 said:


> Ok so ,i just read you can link your tickets to your magic bands? Is that recomended? And how do i do that? I have electronic tickets?



If they aren't already automatically linked to your magic bands, just go to your mde acct, and you should see two buttons on top of page of the "My Plans and Reservations" page that say buy tickets, and another button that says link tickets. If you already have other tickets purchased associated with your acct you should scroll down past any hotel reservations and they should be in that section. I'm fairly certain there is a link tickets button there too if not at top. From there you just enter your ticket ID number (I think it's 12 numbers). Once it's linked to your acct, whatever magic bands you have linked to your mde acct will hold those tickets. If you have any issues,  you can call Disney too and a CM will help you do it over the phone if that's easier.

If I'm totally off base on any of this, anyone feel free to correct me. I'm experienced, but far from guru level lol.


----------



## wendlle

bebec22 said:


> Great idea.  I've used KNO and was very pleased with their service!


I'm quite nervous about it as we've never used anyone before that isn't family.
But in 2017 we took our eldest DD who was 19 months old and we could only stay until 9pm, it was a waste of money TBH because she was just so tired we had to leave.
So I'm thinking it will be best for all of us if we leave DD10m with a sitter so DD3.5 can really get into the Halloween spirit - we're from Australia and she only sees Halloween stuff on her fav TV shows so I know she is going to love it.


----------



## PaulaSB12

anneboleyn said:


> Nevermind.


Nevermind?


----------



## dizgirl5518

Did anyone go on Labor Day last year? Considering going this year and want to know what the crowds will be like!


----------



## TheOneWithTheTriplets

dizgirl5518 said:


> Did anyone go on Labor Day last year? Considering going this year and want to know what the crowds will be like!



Generally, Labor Day is one of the least crowded holidays because kids just started back to school. But, with Galaxy's Edge, all bets are off as to what that weekend will look like.


----------



## FoxC63

A sneak peek at Disneyland August Halloween Pins


WDW will be coming in August.  

Disney Florist for WDW has added *Mickey Mouse Light-Up Pumpkin Bucket $19.99
*

The Halloween plush I mentioned earlier are now available as an add on item.
Vampire Mickey, ? Minnie Mouse, Egyptian Mummy Pluto $21.99


Frankenstein Chip and Dr. Frankenstein Dale are $29.99


----------



## Kickstart

First time MNSSHP'er here... question about magic bands.

I saw a post here showing some 2018 limited edition Halloween magic bands.  Will there be something similar for 2019, and when/where can you usually purchase these?   

We're going to the 9/27 party (will be staying on property, 9/26 - 10/1).  I'm wondering if I should hold off on ordering our "generic" magic bands.


----------



## Castlequeen5

Kickstart said:


> First time MNSSHP'er here... question about magic bands.
> 
> I saw a post here showing some 2018 limited edition Halloween magic bands.  Will there be something similar for 2019, and when/where can you usually purchase these?
> 
> We're going to the 9/27 party (will be staying on property, 9/26 - 10/1).  I'm wondering if I should hold off on ordering our "generic" magic bands.


If you're talking about a MNSSHP band, those are only on sale at the party unless they've run out of stock.  I imagine they would still be available at your party since it's still pretty early on, but you never know.  All MNSSHP or special event merchandise should be located in various gift shops throughout the park during the party.

If you're talking about Halloween magic bands that are sold at the Disney store, you should be able to order those online once they become available.  I highly doubt those will be an upgrade option for the resort though.  You can only upgrade to a $24.99 band and usually limited edition bands are $29.99.  IF they magically do show up as an option to upgrade, ORDER IT FAST!!!!  Because chances are they won't be there long.  You may not be aware, but the magic band upgrades are a mess right now.  There is a thread all about the problems.  I'm sure it'll get better, once there is a system in place.  But right now upgrades aren't even an option because they have run out of stock.  Your best bet is to select a generic color one.  Those won't ship until about a few weeks to a month before your trip, so you can still change it if the upgrade stock becomes available.  Then if you get lucky and you see an upgrade you like, quickly order it before it's gone!


----------



## Kc0912

rteetz said:


> Well I am in for my first ever MNSSHP! Its the last party of the year but still excited!



I’m going to that one also!


----------



## OurLaughingPlace

Reporting back on my booking of FP+ experience on my party day. We are first time MNSSHP goers. We have 8 days of park hoppers which will be all used up by August 15th. We are doing the party on August 16th. I booked my fastpasses for my first 8 days of park tickets. Then I tried to book FP for my party day and it worked I looked and all of my other fastpasses are there still for my 8 park ticket days.  We booked 3:30pm Buzz, 4:30pm Space, 5:30pm Haunted Mansion on our party day. I will keep an eye to make sure Disney doesn't drop off any of my other FP bookings. Our plan is to get to park by 4:00, use our fastpasses and have a quick supper between 5:30-6:30 as we have the garden dessert party booked at night.


----------



## yorkieteacher

Kickstart said:


> First time MNSSHP'er here... question about magic bands.
> 
> I saw a post here showing some 2018 limited edition Halloween magic bands.  Will there be something similar for 2019, and when/where can you usually purchase these?
> 
> We're going to the 9/27 party (will be staying on property, 9/26 - 10/1).  I'm wondering if I should hold off on ordering our "generic" magic bands.


They were showing a Haunted Mansion one as one of the upgrades when it first began-if that ever comes around again it could double as a Halloween themed one, unless you want the special one for about $30.


----------



## MaxsDad

Kc0912 said:


> I’m going to that one also!


Same here, also our first time!


----------



## ColonelHathi

dizgirl5518 said:


> Did anyone go on Labor Day last year? Considering going this year and want to know what the crowds will be like!


We went the week before Labor Day - the Saturday that weekend last year, and it was busier than a trip we took at a similar time in 2015.  We did see a shift at our resort (Polynesian) mid-week that week though, it felt less crowded on the weekdays.  As mentioned above, with GE opening all bets are off for this year.


----------



## FoxC63

*Calling all Crafters and Seamstresses*

There are some new Disney character sewing buttons in town by Jesse James. Available online and/or in-store at JOANN's and Michael's.  Several characters to choose from, here are just a few…


----------



## captaindavidhook

Any new characters at this year's party? I know it's a longshot I just thought I would ask. Tia.


----------



## FoxC63

captaindavidhook said:


> Any new characters at this year's party? I know it's a longshot I just thought I would ask. Tia.



Too soon.  We still have no confirmation on rides, merchandise (except for the plushes), and soooooo much more.  Information has been very slow.


----------



## ColonelHathi

My ears came today!  Perfect addition to my Orange Bird costume.


----------



## FoxC63

ColonelHathi said:


> My ears came today!  Perfect addition to my Orange Bird costume.
> View attachment 408666



Can you hear me now?


----------



## drjackal31

All along I thought I was going to be Ursula, but today I completely changed my idea... Super excited. My friends fiance that is going with us doesn't understand why we would want to dress up. I told her she can dress up with my husband and I instead.


----------



## garris3404

FoxC63 said:


> Can you hear me now?


Like music in my ears.


----------



## ksromack

FoxC63 said:


> *Calling all Crafters and Seamstresses*
> 
> There are some new Disney character sewing buttons in town by Jesse James. Available online and/or in-store at JOANN's and Michael's.  Several characters to choose from, here are just a few…
> 
> View attachment 408621
> 
> View attachment 408624


Did somebody say my name?    I bought the Mermaid ones and attached them to the Mermaid ears I made for dd and myself.  I love these buttons and have a lot of them....you never know when you'll need one for a scrapbook page!


ColonelHathi said:


> My ears came today!  Perfect addition to my Orange Bird costume.
> View attachment 408666


Love these!  I'm going to make a.pair for myself
  I admired a park-goer's orange bird backpack while waiting in line for RnR last month.  He's the cutest little birdie and that orange bird cup is darling as well!


----------



## Jessica Rust

So I am trying to make my touring plan and one thing I really want to do is meet the characters at Pete's Silly Sideshow when they are dressing in their Halloween costumes. Does anyone know what time they chance over from their regular outfits to their Halloween outfits?  Is it right at 7:00 or a little before? Thanks!


----------



## sherlockmiles

Jessica Rust said:


> So I am trying to make my touring plan and one thing I really want to do is meet the characters at Pete's Silly Sideshow when they are dressing in their Halloween costumes. Does anyone know what time they chance over from their regular outfits to their Halloween outfits?  Is it right at 7:00 or a little before? Thanks!




Right now plan on 7, but we'll get the details (like who comes out early) once the parties started.


----------



## ginny65

I am within my time frame to book fast passes for the day we go to MNSSHP.   We are staying onsite.  I know we can get into MK at 4 pm, and was told we can make FP from 4-7 but it won't allow me to do that. My tickets are linked to MDE.  I chatted with online technical support and they suggested calling direct which I did. The cast member indicated that they allowed this last year, but haven't decided whether they were allowing it this year.  Anyone have any luck with this?  Note:  We do not have a regular theme park ticket for that day, just the special ticket.  I was told in this thread that I could still book FP between the hours of 4 to 7.


----------



## TikiBirdRunner

ginny65 said:


> I am within my time frame to book fast passes for the day we go to MNSSHP.   We are staying onsite.  I know we can get into MK at 4 pm, and was told we can make FP from 4-7 but it won't allow me to do that. My tickets are linked to MDE.  I chatted with online technical support and they suggested calling direct which I did. The cast member indicated that they allowed this last year, but haven't decided whether they were allowing it this year.  Anyone have any luck with this?  Note:  We do not have a regular theme park ticket for that day, just the special ticket.  I was told in this thread that I could still book FP between the hours of 4 to 7.


It looks like @OurLaughingPlace had success:


OurLaughingPlace said:


> Reporting back on my booking of FP+ experience on my party day. We are first time MNSSHP goers. We have 8 days of park hoppers which will be all used up by August 15th. We are doing the party on August 16th. I booked my fastpasses for my first 8 days of park tickets. Then I tried to book FP for my party day and it worked I looked and all of my other fastpasses are there still for my 8 park ticket days.  We booked 3:30pm Buzz, 4:30pm Space, 5:30pm Haunted Mansion on our party day. I will keep an eye to make sure Disney doesn't drop off any of my other FP bookings. Our plan is to get to park by 4:00, use our fastpasses and have a quick supper between 5:30-6:30 as we have the garden dessert party booked at night.


----------



## FoxC63

@ginny65  Yes, you can book FP's on party tickets, it's been done this year and it was posted by @OurLaughingPlace on Post #1365, just scroll up to see it.

I think you are mistaken about the time frame though.  All FP's stop at 6pm.  Here's what you should shoot for:

3:30-4:30
4:30-5:30
5:30-6pm

Call back and automatically request to speak to tech support.  Don't take no for an answer.

EDIT:  The whole "Don't take no for an answer" sounds pretty aggressive and I didn't mean it that way.  Obviously you spoke to someone who was new or simply didn't know what they were talking about, it happens.  If you keep getting NO ask to speak to someone with more experience and authority.


----------



## ginny65

Hmmm  Maybe I will call again.


----------



## OurLaughingPlace

ginny65 said:


> Hmmm  Maybe I will call again.



I would try again. I am a first time visitor to the MNSSHP so I had no expectations / ideas as to booking party FP's.  I booked my 8 days of tickets and FP's for those days (August 6-17 is our trip). We are using our last park ticket August 15th (we have 8 day park hoppers) and are going to MNSSHP on August 16th- it was there for me to book, so I went ahead and did it. I did it after booking all of my other ticket days for FP.  I keep checking and they're all still there - if anything changes, I will definitely report back here.  And as @FoxC63 mentioned, I booked 3:30, 4:30. 5:30 and the 5:30pm FP ends as 6:00pm. so only a 1/2 hour and not the full hour.  Good luck!


----------



## TikiBirdRunner

ginny65 said:


> Hmmm  Maybe I will call again.


Fingers crossed!


----------



## ginny65

I called back and after some time on hold, the CM finally figured out why I couldn’t book FSs. It is because we are doing a split stay so in a couple days I should be able to book


----------



## GADisneyDad14

ginny65 said:


> I called back and after some time on hold, the CM finally figured out why I couldn’t book FSs. It is because we are doing a split stay so in a couple days I should be able to book



Just for my info tracking, would you mind sharing the details/timeline of your split and party?  Is the party during part of stay #2?


----------



## TheOneWithTheTriplets

ginny65 said:


> I called back and after some time on hold, the CM finally figured out why I couldn’t book FSs. It is because we are doing a split stay so in a couple days I should be able to book



Thanks for the update. I was coming onto this thread specifically to see if people had success booking FPs on party tickets this year and the answer was waiting for me


----------



## pooh'smate

Has anyone purchased MNSSHP tickets from Undercover Tourist and exchanged them for a different date either with Disney or Undercover Tourist?


----------



## nancy155

pooh'smate said:


> Has anyone purchased MNSSHP tickets from Undercover Tourist and exchanged them for a different date either with Disney or Undercover Tourist?




Yes I did.  I had purchased from Undercover Tourist for Sept. 22 and wanted to change to Sept 24.  I called them (undercover Tourist) and within a few days the ticket was changed for the date I needed.


----------



## pooh'smate

nancy155 said:


> Yes I did.  I had purchased from Undercover Tourist for Sept. 22 and wanted to change to Sept 24.  I called them (undercover Tourist) and within a few days the ticket was changed for the date I needed.


Had you already activated it? I haven't activated mine yet.


----------



## nancy155

pooh'smate said:


> Had you already activated it? I haven't activated mine yet.



Yes I had.  I don’t believe it matters if you activate it, unless you want a refund.  If you have the physical tickets you can obtain a refund within 60 days, but electronic ones cannot be refunded only moved to a different date.  I hope this is helpful.


----------



## pooh'smate

nancy155 said:


> Yes I had.  I don’t believe it matters if you activate it, unless you want a refund.  If you have the physical tickets you can obtain a refund within 60 days, but electronic ones cannot be refunded only moved to a different date.  I hope this is helpful.


 I will call them tomorrow. Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## Ferrentinos

ginny65 said:


> I called back and after some time on hold, the CM finally figured out why I couldn’t book FSs. It is because we are doing a split stay so in a couple days I should be able to book





GADisneyDad14 said:


> Just for my info tracking, would you mind sharing the details/timeline of your split and party?  Is the party during part of stay #2?



I thought that Split Stays could book FP's when 60days opens up for the first stay?  I'm doing mine tomorrow and was under the impression that I could book all FP on 60 days of my check-in of my first stay.  Am I mistaken??? I hope not!


----------



## lundve

Unneeded post


----------



## bebec22

Ferrentinos said:


> I thought that Split Stays could book FP's when 60days opens up for the first stay?  I'm doing mine tomorrow and was under the impression that I could book all FP on 60 days of my check-in of my first stay.  Am I mistaken??? I hope not!


I’m doing a split stay and I was able to book all of my FP’s for my entire trip at the 60 day mark.


----------



## Wdw1015

lundve said:


> I only have party tickets this year and arrive on 8/16 to the Poly - each room and ticket reservation are linked in My Disney Experience but it IS NOT letting me do FastPass reservations today.


I am also arriving on the 16th but unless I’m overlooking something, 60 days prior isn’t until tomorrow?


----------



## lundve

Wdw1015 said:


> I am also arriving on the 16th but unless I’m overlooking something, 60 days prior isn’t until tomorrow?


Welp that’s embarrassing and a rookie mistake to count wrong


----------



## Cluelyss

Jessica Rust said:


> So I am trying to make my touring plan and one thing I really want to do is meet the characters at Pete's Silly Sideshow when they are dressing in their Halloween costumes. Does anyone know what time they chance over from their regular outfits to their Halloween outfits?  Is it right at 7:00 or a little before? Thanks!


Minnie, Goofy, Donald and Daisy have historically started meeting at 7. Note that in prior years they have not met INSIDE the tent during the party, though, they are scattered around the Storybook Circus area. As mentioned, though, we won’t have exact details on times and locations until the first party.


----------



## BraveLittleToaster2

Will they have any cm discount dates? 

How long will the Aladdin character meet and greets be? My 5 year old loves jafar! What time does this one line up and how early should I get there?


----------



## RJstanis

BraveLittleToaster2 said:


> Will they have any cm discount dates?
> 
> How long will the Aladdin character meet and greets be? My 5 year old loves jafar! What time does this one line up and how early should I get there?



I can't answer the first question. The Aladdin characters, especially Jafar typically dont have long lines. I would think if they return this year there may be an increased interest with the new live action movie that just came out. I know my kids didn't care about meeting them these past few years, but after seeing current movie and now rewatching the 90s version, those are the only characters they want to meet this year at the party.

If those are your main priority characters I would think 30 min prior to party start would be more than enough time, and possibly being overzealous


----------



## FoxC63

BraveLittleToaster2 said:


> Will they have any cm discount dates?



Yep!  And they usually mirror Military and AP.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

If we can believe it, the first MNSSHP is just *60 days* away.


----------



## eeyore29

How far in advance do I need to buy tickets, to get the “advance purchase price?” I’d rather wait until we’re there, and have a relatively good idea about the weather forecast. We’re thinking of attending the 8/20 party, so I’d probably buy them around 8/17. And where would I go to buy them: my resort, a ticket booth, guest services, online? Is there any benefit to buying our tickets now vs. a few days before 8/20? (assuming/hoping it won’t be sold out) We have park hoppers and will be using our Fastpasses at Epcot that morning, and then we have an early dinner booked at Crystal Palace.


----------



## Cluelyss

eeyore29 said:


> How far in advance do I need to buy tickets, to get the “advance purchase price?” I’d rather wait until we’re there, and have a relatively good idea about the weather forecast. We’re thinking of attending the 8/20 party, so I’d probably buy them around 8/17. And where would I go to buy them: my resort, a ticket booth, guest services, online? Is there any benefit to buying our tickets now vs. a few days before 8/20? (assuming/hoping it won’t be sold out) We have park hoppers and will be using our Fastpasses at Epcot that morning, and then we have an early dinner booked at Crystal Palace.


Advance purchase price applies up until the day of. Purchasing online would be the easiest option. I don’t believe you can purchase at your resort, and I’m not sure about ticket booths at parks other than MK? No advantage to purchasing early unless you are worried about a sellout or do not have a regular park ticket for the day and want to book FPs in advance.


----------



## mbcary

We are planning on going Sept 2nd (the only party day of our trip). If I know for sure we are going, should I go ahead and buy tickets? We've never done the Halloween party. Do they usually sell out?


----------



## jhoannam

GADisneyDad14 said:


> If we can believe it, the first MNSSHP is just *60 days* away.


Woohoo!! We will be there!


----------



## eeyore29

Cluelyss said:


> Advance purchase price applies up until the day of. Purchasing online would be the easiest option. I don’t believe you can purchase at your resort, and I’m not sure about ticket booths at parks other than MK? No advantage to purchasing early unless you are worried about a sellout or do not have a regular park ticket for the day and want to book FPs in advance.


Thank you!!!


----------



## ksromack

mbcary said:


> We are planning on going Sept 2nd (the only party day of our trip). If I know for sure we are going, should I go ahead and buy tickets? We've never done the Halloween party. Do they usually sell out?


I'd say if you know for sure you are going then I would buy them now just to get it out of the way.  You never know if a party will be a sell out!


----------



## Disfan1968

TikiBirdRunner said:


> It looks like @OurLaughingPlace had success:



FYI - we have ten park days plus MNSSHP.  I was able to book all ten days of normal Fast Passes and then also book my party night passes as well (3:30, 4:30, 5:30).  Computer gave me no issues.


----------



## RJstanis

mbcary said:


> We are planning on going Sept 2nd (the only party day of our trip). If I know for sure we are going, should I go ahead and buy tickets? We've never done the Halloween party. Do they usually sell out?





ksromack said:


> I'd say if you know for sure you are going then I would buy them now just to get it out of the way.  You never know if a party will be a sell out!


FIXED*

I agree with @ksromack  for that reason, and I would also buy in advance if you wanted to book any FP in the 4-7 window - which is the main reason why I buy mine at least 60 days out.


----------



## Cluelyss

ksromack said:


> I'd say if you know for sure you are going then I would buy them now just to get it out of the way.  You never know if a party will be a sell out!


Agreed. With SW:GE opening that week, I’d expect larger than normal crowds at WDW overall and would not leave it to chance, especially if it’s the only party during your trip.


----------



## magicband

Not sure if this has been addressed previously, but this is my first time attending the party, and I'm just curious: for people who have gone before, do you prioritize attractions to take advantage of lesser wait times? Or do you focus more on the activities? I am so looking forward to the castle show and the fireworks and the parade, but also love the idea of being able do attractions at night.

Thanks for your insight!


----------



## Wdw1015

magicband said:


> Not sure if this has been addressed previously, but this is my first time attending the party, and I'm just curious: for people who have gone before, do you prioritize attractions to take advantage of lesser wait times? Or do you focus more on the activities? I am so looking forward to the castle show and the fireworks and the parade, but also love the idea of being able do attractions at night.
> 
> Thanks for your insight!


It really just depends what your priorities are. For our first one a few years ago, we had several other MK days so we didn’t focus on rides at all. We focused on party specific things such as special characters, trick or treating and the parade, fireworks and stage show. Now a few years later, we added a day after our cruise to go to the first party and since this will be our only time there this trip, we are focusing more on rides.  Plus my boys are a few years older and not interested in meeting characters so that will free us up some time to still trick or treat. We’ll still do the parade and fireworks as well.


----------



## mbcary

RJstanis said:


> I agree with @ksromack  for that reason, and I would also buy in advance if you wanted to book any FP in the 4-7 window - which is the main reason why I book mine at least 60 days out.



I can't get FP on top of my original three though right? We will have already been to another park or MK that day.


----------



## TikiBirdRunner

GADisneyDad14 said:


> If we can believe it, the first MNSSHP is just *60 days* away.


I'm so excited to see this year's map! 60 days feels so far away!


----------



## Castlequeen5

magicband said:


> Not sure if this has been addressed previously, but this is my first time attending the party, and I'm just curious: for people who have gone before, do you prioritize attractions to take advantage of lesser wait times? Or do you focus more on the activities? I am so looking forward to the castle show and the fireworks and the parade, but also love the idea of being able do attractions at night.
> 
> Thanks for your insight!





Wdw1015 said:


> It really just depends what your priorities are.



I agree that it really depends on your priorities and how much time you've been able to spend in MK.  For our family, we tend to focus on the special activities and the trick or treating.  My kids look forward to getting tons of candy!  We will do some of our favorite rides.  But those are scheduled around the parades, fireworks, and the Hocus Pocus shows.  We love the Halloween atmosphere and try to take advantage of everything offered that can't be done on a normal visit.


----------



## Cluelyss

mbcary said:


> I can't get FP on top of my original three though right? We will have already been to another park or MK that day.


Correct.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

magicband said:


> Not sure if this has been addressed previously, but this is my first time attending the party, and I'm just curious: for people who have gone before, do you prioritize attractions to take advantage of lesser wait times? Or do you focus more on the activities? I am so looking forward to the castle show and the fireworks and the parade, but also love the idea of being able do attractions at night.
> 
> Thanks for your insight!



So, we’re more ride people than MNSSHP characters/activities people.  We definitely hit treat lines when we come across them, special PhotoPass shots if we come across them and lines are short, will do at least one parade, and fireworks are a must... but we’ll (usually) all but skip characters and the stage shows.  We hardly ever tire of many MK rides so can’t pass up the opportunity to ride with low/lower waits.  Plus nighttime is the best time in the park.  

The great thing about the parties (perhaps to a fault) is you can choose your own adventure to suit your needs/expectations.  Definitely no one size fits all experience.


----------



## Kickstart

I'm debating the same thing as magicband. 

This will be our first MNSSHP (going on 9/27). We've read through the Undercover Tourist's _Guide to Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party_ (for 2019), but we're still not sure.

Our kids are older, well two of them (DD21, DS19, DD11), so we can stay late and save the treat lines for later in the night. 
I've booked the dessert fireworks party, so we'll do that.
We'll definitely watch one parade... probably the later one after the fireworks

Otherwise, not sure about:
Hocus Pocus Villain Spelltacular - not sure if this will hold the interest of our older children.
Character meet-greets... we discussed this... we would like to get pictures with Jack and Sally, and Lotso.  I assume Lotso probably isn't a long wait, but not sure if we'd be willing to wait over an hour for Jack and Sally.
I could see shopping being popular for DW and DD's... so maybe plan time for that.

As for riding rides, I was thinking about going to MK during the day anyway... since the crowds should only be a "1" on the touring plans scale.  I figure we can go back to the resort during early afternoon for a break/rest/nap, and then come back for the party.

I have reservations for the Jungle Canteen @ 3:55, but could change that if we think it won't work well with our plans.

I would definitely be interested in thoughts/opinions from others.


----------



## magicband

GADisneyDad14 said:


> We hardly ever tire of many MK rides so can’t pass up the opportunity to ride with low/lower waits. Plus nighttime is the best time in the park.



Same here, especially about nighttime being the best time in the park. 



Kickstart said:


> Hocus Pocus Villain Spelltacular - not sure if this will hold the interest of our older children.



I totally get that. I grew up with Hocus Pocus so I've gotta see it!

Thanks all for your perspectives, I really value the info!


----------



## AntJulie

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/magic-kingdom/cruellas-halloween-hide-a-way/
Available for booking...


----------



## RJstanis

AntJulie said:


> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/magic-kingdom/cruellas-halloween-hide-a-way/
> Available for booking...



Thanks for posting. Too rich for my blood, but I'm sure @anneboleyn will be all over it lol


----------



## Linda67

Any more rumours about a party add on at Tony's Town Square?  I feel they would have announced it by now if it was going to happen but hoping I am wrong!


----------



## AntJulie

Linda67 said:


> Any more rumours about a party add on at Tony's Town Square? I feel they would have announced it by now if it was going to happen but hoping I am wrong!



Posted previously...3 posts ago!


----------



## krd315

AntJulie said:


> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/magic-kingdom/cruellas-halloween-hide-a-way/
> Available for booking...


Thinking about doing this. I wish it had multiple villans and chairs for the parade viewing! I always want a lot lol. Also I couldn't find a cancellation policy if for some reason we changed our mind.


----------



## Best Aunt

Kickstart said:


> As for riding rides, I was thinking about going to MK during the day anyway... since the crowds should only be a "1" on the touring plans scale.  I figure we can go back to the resort during early afternoon for a break/rest/nap, and then come back for the party.



I just wanted to comment since you said the crowds will only be a "1" on the touring plans scale.

My understanding is that DVC members can get in at 2:00 pm using just their Halloween Party ticket, and everybody can get in at 4:00 pm using just their Halloween Party ticket.  

The morning may be quiet if some people without party tickets decide not to go to MK that day because they would have to leave early.  That is assuming that people pay attention to the park hours when they choose which park to visit that day.  People here on the Dis probably check carefully, but I'm not sure everybody else does.

But afternoon may not be so quiet because people with regular tickets are still there, and people with just party tickets will be entering.

This might not affect Kickstart, whom I quoted, but I didn't want other people to assume that afternoon on a party day will be quiet at Magic Kingdom because Kickstart mentioned that the day will be a "1."


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

krd315 said:


> Also I couldn't find a cancellation policy if for some reason we changed our mind.



2 day


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Just an FYI for anyone planning on booking Cruella's, the price is either incorrect on the ADR page or there is a glitch.  A booking for 2 adults and 1 child came to $205 ($35 for the child).  A separate booking for 2 Adults came to $170.  So it's not ringing up at the $99 +tax they are advertising.  If it's a glitch, BOOK NOW, because it will get changed!!  Also I can't tell if alcohol is included as none is advertised, just the statements that you need ID to purchase alcohol.


----------



## disneyworldsk

Just booked august 27. booked plaza inn at 3:40 (only time really offered before sixish pm although i would have liked a little later time. two questions: what will crowds be like for this event if it's a tuesday but it's also two days before swe opening date. second question is: this will be my second day on vacation and I'm not sure how to plan that. should the day before be an mk day just to c mk before the event or should i spend an entire day tuesday 8/27 all day in mk because it will quiet in the day and lead myself into the party? we do have park hoppers but i don't know which way i should plan it. i will feel weird entering halloween party without having visited mk first on my trip.


----------



## Cluelyss

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Just an FYI for anyone planning on booking Cruella's, the price is either incorrect on the ADR page or there is a glitch.  A booking for 2 adults and 1 child came to $205 ($35 for the child).  A separate booking for 2 Adults came to $170.  So it's not ringing up at the $99 +tax they are advertising.  If it's a glitch, BOOK NOW, because it will get changed!!  Also I can't tell if alcohol is included as none is advertised, just the statements that you need ID to purchase alcohol.


Just booked for my family of 4 (3 Disney adults and 1 child) and it was $290, so definitely not coming up at $99 pp. We paid around $425, after tax, for the MVMCP one last year.


----------



## disneyworldsk

I am new to this addon to the event activities. exactly how many addon events are there during mnsshp and are they worth it? It seems expensive when you're already paying for a ticket and can get a dessert at a store or just walk up and watch the parade. enlighten me please!


----------



## Cluelyss

disneyworldsk said:


> I am new to this addon to the event activities. exactly how many addon events are there during mnsshp and are they worth it? It seems expensive when you're already paying for a ticket and can get a dessert at a store or just walk up and watch the parade. enlighten me please!


The value is in the reserved viewing area for all of these events. Whether it’s worth it is subjective, especially on top of the price for admission to the party.  With a new fireworks show debuting this year, that will supposedly be more projection heavy like HEA, the garden party holds a higher value than in years past. Parade spots can be hard to come by (or require holding your place for an hour plus) so many are willing to pay not to have to do that. The view from the flagpole is arguably the best in the park, and Boo to You is arguably the best parade WDW puts on, so many will find value in the new Cruella add on (plus a villain M&G is included). It just really comes down to your priorities for the nigh, but yes, absolutely you can see both of these for “free” during the party. You’ll just be spending time instead of money to hold your spot. With limited party time available, this can be a bigger “cost” to many.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Has it been mentioned here yet that Undercover Tourist is selling discounted, refundable tickets to MNSSHP?  (I will admit that I havent read through this entire thread)

We saved $16+ on our purchase of two tickets versus Disney prices.   Not a massive savings but that's a couple of snacks each .  And the fact that they are refundable is an extra bonus....not that I am planning to possibly have to cancel but hey, you never know.

Just thought I'd let other know in case it hasn't been noted yet.

We will be there October 21st!  3 nights at Halloween Horror Nights and 1 MNSSHP!


----------



## chinarider

*Cruella’s Halloween Hide-A-Way*
*Join one of the most glamorous Disney villains for a fur-raising good time at this sinister soiree. *






*Electrifying Entertainment*
Mingle with the dazzling Cruella De Vil and delight in reserved seating for Mickey’s Boo-to-You Halloween Parade.
You’re invited to the most happening event at Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party! Enjoy the fun and exciting atmosphere at Tony’s Town Square Restaurant—decked out especially for this beguiling bash!
As you dine, you’ll rub elbows with high society as Cruella stops by your table for some witty repartee. Later, catch a glimpse of the rest of the sinister gang from your reserved seating section for Mickey’s Boo-to-You Halloween Parade.
Show Less





*Frightfully Delicious Feast*
Dine in style on savory dishes and sweet treats from a bountiful buffet.
Whet your appetite with hors d’oeuvres like international and domestic cheeses and assorted canapes.
Venture onto some additional savory samplers with a taste from the Witches Cauldron—a kettle of gooey and creamy spinach dip with ciabatta crustini, assorted Halloween flatbreads and more!
Finally, satisfy your sweet tooth with such desserts as chocolate-dipped strawberries, cheesecake and mini cannolis, Kanine Krunchy cake and Mini De Vil brownies.
Show Less





*Know Before You Go*
View prices and other important information about Cruella’s Halloween Hide-A-Way.
*Event Details*
This fiendishly fun event will take place at Tony’s Town Square Restaurant from 9:30 PM through 12:30 AM during Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party.


----------



## ChewieIsMyCoPilot

Just paid $85 including tax for 1 adult for the Cruella event so the pricing is less than what the page states right now.


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Yes.  Just booked at the lesser price.  Made the decision easier.  Gotta love the Dis!


----------



## chinarider

Halloweenqueen said:


> Yes.  Just booked at the lesser price.  Made the decision easier.  Gotta love the Dis!


what date?


----------



## Halloweenqueen

chinarider said:


> what date?


August 20th


----------



## alicat130

Booked Cruella's for the lower price for Halloween night. I think that will be a useful night to have it. Thank you so much for sharing about the price! Sent along to a friend going in October too. Also finally bought our tickets for Halloween night and August 16th. Now we need to nail down costumes!


----------



## chinarider

Halloweenqueen said:


> Yes.  Just booked at the lesser price.  Made the decision easier.  Gotta love the Dis!


Hi,I just checked because I wasnt aware of this and was kicking myself for not saving more.... felt better  when I looked because our date only saved one dollar per person and there is only two of us.
I also did a double take since our postings crossed and first thought that you got the Cruella dining for $85 ( LOL)
This is good to know because it made me look and would save me 20 bucks on MK after hours - if we decide to do that.


----------



## Daffodilmom21

First timers this year, planning on the 9/24 date.  Trying to prioritize things at this point.  As far as meet and greets, my DD's biggest request is to meet Jack & Sally.  We plan on getting to the MK as close to 4pm as possible. Should we plan to get the M&G done and out of the way first thing?  What time would you suggest to get in line?
Now onto the add-ons, pretty interested in either one of the dessert parties or the Cruella"s package.  Any opinions on which to pick for a first timer?  Are parade spots that difficult to find, especially for the second parade? Was leaning towards the garden view dessert party and finding spots for the parade in frontierland for the second parade.  If we did do the dessert party, would we have time to see the first parade in frontierland?  DD is only 5, I know she will love the parade and worried about the late one being too late.  Need someone to make these decisions for me!!


----------



## Cluelyss

Daffodilmom21 said:


> First timers this year, planning on the 9/24 date.  Trying to prioritize things at this point.  As far as meet and greets, my DD's biggest request is to meet Jack & Sally.  We plan on getting to the MK as close to 4pm as possible. Should we plan to get the M&G done and out of the way first thing?  What time would you suggest to get in line?
> Now onto the add-ons, pretty interested in either one of the dessert parties or the Cruella"s package.  Any opinions on which to pick for a first timer?  Are parade spots that difficult to find, especially for the second parade? Was leaning towards the garden view dessert party and finding spots for the parade in frontierland for the second parade.  If we did do the dessert party, would we have time to see the first parade in frontierland?  DD is only 5, I know she will love the parade and worried about the late one being too late.  Need someone to make these decisions for me!!


I would go with garden party and second parade in Frontierland. You could do the first, but it would be tight, and you’d need to make sure you enter TT from behind the castle or you’ll be stopped in the hub by the parade (I speak from experience! LOL).

If Jack and Sally are your priority, plan to meet them as soon as you enter the park so you don’t lose any party time in line.


----------



## Cluelyss

chinarider said:


> I also did a double take since our postings crossed and first thought that you got the Cruella dining for $85 ( LOL)


Yes, that’s what OP meant. There’s a glitch in booking Cruella’s right now. $85/adult and $35/child.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

A glitch in either the booking or description of a MNSSHP-related offering??  Shocker.  We should have known it was coming, things have been going along WAY too smoothly on this thread so far.


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Yes, my post was for the reduced Cruella offering.


----------



## AliceandPete

Cluelyss said:


> The value is in the reserved viewing area for all of these events. Whether it’s worth it is subjective, especially on top of the price for admission to the party.  With a new fireworks show debuting this year, that will supposedly be more projection heavy like HEA, the garden party holds a higher value than in years past. Parade spots can be hard to come by (or require holding your place for an hour plus) so many are willing to pay not to have to do that. The view from the flagpole is arguably the best in the park, and Boo to You is arguably the best parade WDW puts on, so many will find value in the new Cruella add on (plus a villain M&G is included). It just really comes down to your priorities for the nigh, but yes, absolutely you can see both of these for “free” during the party. You’ll just be spending time instead of money to hold your spot. With limited party time available, this can be a bigger “cost” to many.


I can confirm that often times you waste more time staking out your viewing spot than you would at an add on event. A few years ago we staked out a spot for one and a half hours only to have an entire family cram in on top of us at the last second when they turned out the lights. We couldn’t see and there was a tense exchange .. it just put such a damper on the evening. Generally I am not much of a fan of event add ons but I’ve booked the dessert party with garden viewing to not have a repeat of last time and really just relax with my child .


----------



## FoxC63

Cannot wait for the parties to begin!


----------



## ChewieIsMyCoPilot

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Just an FYI for anyone planning on booking Cruella's, the price is either incorrect on the ADR page or there is a glitch.  A booking for 2 adults and 1 child came to $205 ($35 for the child).  A separate booking for 2 Adults came to $170.  So it's not ringing up at the $99 +tax they are advertising.  If it's a glitch, BOOK NOW, because it will get changed!!  Also I can't tell if alcohol is included as none is advertised, just the statements that you need ID to purchase alcohol.



The Disney Parks Blog says "variety of beverages including beer and wine selections and more" so it does include alcohol. It is still up at $85/adult including tax so probably a glitch.


----------



## jhoannam

AntJulie said:


> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/magic-kingdom/cruellas-halloween-hide-a-way/
> Available for booking...


If I book this can I cancel it and get a refund?


----------



## FoxC63

jhoannam said:


> If I book this can I cancel it and get a refund?



Yes.  You have a TWO day window to cancel.  And I'll add, if you use a Disney Gift Card you may have to wait a while before you get your money back!  That happened to me already.  Not sure if it's a glitch but it took a month!


----------



## jhoannam

FoxC63 said:


> Yes.  You have a TWO day window to cancel.  And I'll add, if you use a Disney Gift Card you may have to wait a while before you get your money back!  That happened to me already.  Not sure if it's a glitch but it took a month!


Thanks for the quick reply. I'm going to go ahead and book this now, in case there is a price glitch. We'll make the final decision later.


----------



## FoxC63

I wonder if Disney will send out emails regarding the glitch.  That's money out of their pockets and I doubt they'll like that once they catch it.


----------



## PixiePlns

FoxC63 said:


> Yes.  You have a TWO day window to cancel.  And I'll add, if you use a Disney Gift Card you may have to wait a while before you get your money back!  That happened to me already.  Not sure if it's a glitch but it took a month!


Is  it a 2 day window starting the day after you book?  Or is it a 2 day window before the party?


----------



## FoxC63

PixiePlns said:


> Is  it a 2 day window starting the day after you book?  Or is it a 2 day window before the party?



Prior to the party.


----------



## Cinderella94

Attending our first Halloween party this year and tempted to buy tickets to the Cruella event, but want to make sure I’ve explored all my options. Is there another add-on like this that is different? Anything else to consider? Thank you!


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

FoxC63 said:


> I wonder if Disney will send out emails regarding the glitch.  That's money out of their pockets and I doubt they'll like that once they catch it.


No, I suspect if they catch it and it truly is a glitch (it appears to be), then they'll just update the pricing to coincide with the $99+ tax that is advertised.  That's why when I initially posted about the glitch, I advised everyone to book ASAP and cancel later if need be.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Cinderella94 said:


> Attending our first Halloween party this year and tempted to buy tickets to the Cruella event, but want to make sure I’ve explored all my options. Is there another add-on like this that is different? Anything else to consider? Thank you!


There are two other dessert parties that you can find on the main Disney dining page.  One with Plaza garden viewing for the new fireworks/castle show and one with Tomorrow Land Terrace viewing/seating for the fireworks/castle show.  Cruella's is for a longer duration (3 hours, minus parade time), includes alcohol, and offers second parade viewing, but no reserved fireworks/castle show viewing.  And at the moment, is ON SALE due to what appears to be a pricing glitch ($85 adult/ $35 child tax inclusive instead of $99+ tax as advertised).


----------



## RJstanis

Great catch @Cluelyss!

If this was for the first parade viewing at the lesser price point it is now, I'd actually buy it (and then cancel in a few weeks with buyers remorse lol),but it doesn't save me that much time with the second viewing imo.


Cinderella94 said:


> Attending our first Halloween party this year and tempted to buy tickets to the Cruella event, but want to make sure I’ve explored all my options. Is there another add-on like this that is different? Anything else to consider? Thank you!



The other add-on at the moment is the Firework Viewing Dessert party. Everyone's opinions and budget differ, but this add-on holds the most value to me than the Cruella one, especially with the new fireworks this year. I mean, I'm still not booking it but it definitely has value lol.


----------



## FoxC63

For those interested, *One Day Memory Maker* can be purchased via phone for $69.  Photos can be taken between 6am-6am.  If prices increase you will be locked in, no matter how many you buy.


----------



## chinarider

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> No, I suspect if they catch it and it truly is a glitch (it appears to be), then they'll just update the pricing to coincide with the $99+ tax that is advertised.  That's why when I initially posted about the glitch, I advised everyone to book ASAP and cancel later if need be.


Thanks,I called in before because I wanted to use the money on a gift card and was charged the 99 plus tax a piece- ( couldnt use gift card on line- just cancelled it and booked online ) got the 85 - thank you so much - YAY


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

chinarider said:


> Thanks,I called in before because I wanted to use the money on a gift card and was charged the 99 plus tax a piece- ( couldnt use gift card on line- just cancelled it and booked online ) got the 85 - thank you so much - YAY


Awesome, I'm glad I could help someone today.  Also, this confirms that the online price is in fact a glitch, as we suspected!!


----------



## jhoannam

Well, now that I booked it and I'm super excited about it - even though I have no idea what it really includes, are there any reviews from last year?


----------



## PrincessNelly

I tried to call in to pay with a gift card and they quoted the $99 plus tax price. 

If I book at the $85 price online, would I be able to have the money refunded to the card and taken from the gift card?


----------



## HollyMD

For those doing the Cruella event- how does this affect the firework watching? I know it’s new and may not be a set answer, but this will be the only Halloween party we get to do this trip and would like to book this but would also like to make sure and see the new firework show! Will it be kind of a come and go like the dessert parties, or can you see the fireworks decently from there? It’s kind of off to the side some, right?


----------



## disneyworldsk

really thinking no on this cruella. i just can't c us taking time out of our characters/shows/rides to leave to the edge of the park entry and be in a room with one character and eating cheese and bread and we don't drink alcohol. It makes me so mad the parties have come to addons just to view good spots and save time when not that long ago the events were not so overcrowded. I would rather spend the precious time I have not eating but enjoying the overlays, the rides and not feeling stuck in a room and eating and drinking just to get a possible good view of a parade. if anything i can c doing dessert party but won't due to the cost because of the new fireworks. and dessert party doesn't take as much time away from things. but then again, i can buy a dessert and sit outside and have a spot and just hang too for ' free' which isn't free because i bought a ticket!


----------



## GillianP1301

I booked the Cruella parade package so fast when I saw it, I barely read the description. Like others, my price was $85 per adult. Now that it's sunk in, I'm really excited about this! I love that it's drop in so you can spend as little or as much time in there as you want and I am 100% a sucker for anything with parade viewing included. I definitely would've preferred first parade, but I'll take it. I now have this add on for our first party on 8/27 and the dessert party for the 8/30 one. I can't wait!


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

PrincessNelly said:


> I tried to call in to pay with a gift card and they quoted the $99 plus tax price.
> 
> If I book at the $85 price online, would I be able to have the money refunded to the card and taken from the gift card?


Highly unlikely, since you'd typically have to cancel and then rebook to do that.


----------



## FoxC63

PrincessNelly said:


> I tried to call in to pay with a gift card and they quoted the $99 plus tax price.
> 
> If I book at the $85 price online, would I be able to have the money refunded to the card and taken from the gift card?



Any refunds will go back directly to the method of payment.  Disney is very strict about that.


----------



## GillianP1301

disneyworldsk said:


> really thinking no on this cruella. i just can't c us taking time out of our characters/shows/rides to leave to the edge of the park entry and be in a room with one character and eating cheese and bread and we don't drink alcohol. It makes me so mad the parties have come to addons just to view good spots and save time when not that long ago the events were not so overcrowded. I would rather spend the precious time I have not eating but enjoying the overlays, the rides and not feeling stuck in a room and eating and drinking just to get a possible good view of a parade. if anything i can c doing dessert party but won't due to the cost because of the new fireworks. and dessert party doesn't take as much time away from things. but then again, i can buy a dessert and sit outside and have a spot and just hang too for ' free' which isn't free because i bought a ticket!



I think the Cruella event will be less time used up than a dessert party because you can come and go, where as the dessert party you are in the party itself for at least an hour. You can technically spend as much or as little time as you want in Tony's for the Cruella one.


----------



## PrincessNelly

FoxC63 said:


> Any refunds will go back directly to the method of payment.  Disney is very strict about that.


yes, that I understand. Im asking, can I essentially swap my payment method afterwards? Charge it to my card now, then later have them refund my card for the amount and use the gift card instead?


----------



## FoxC63

PrincessNelly said:


> yes, that I understand. Im asking, can I essentially swap my payment method afterwards? Charge it to my card now, then later have them refund my card for the amount and use the gift card instead?



That's a good question.  I would try it after a few days though.  It *might *work depending on the CM you get. 

Interesting!   I want to use my gift card too.  I'll wait a week, give more DISer's a chance to get the lower price.  If I bring it up now they might change everything.


----------



## disneyfanlincoln

Just booked cruellas and was charged $85.00 each, very excited. My first time at MNSSHP and first time doing this. The parade viewing spot persuaded us. I’m a bit worried I’m gonna have to take 2 forms of ID into the parks if I want to have a drinkat the event. Will I really be asked for it ? it’s obvious I’m over 21 and Disney has all my details......yeah I know the law and completely understand. It’s just I really don’t wanna take the risk of loosing the I.d....


----------



## princessofcs

Hi! I'm considering attending my first Halloween Party this year. Just wondering how likely it is that Lotso will be there. My mom is a huge fan and if there's a chance to meet him I might be able to talk her into coming with.


----------



## Linda67

Hi all.
I missed the announcement due to pesky work!  I'm now trying on-line and can't find any availability for any night
Had it really sold out completely?


----------



## jhoannam

Well, I'm so glad I booked this without even knowing anything about it. It appear that the first night is already sold out.


----------



## jhoannam

Linda67 said:


> Hi all.
> I missed the announcement due to pesky work!  I'm now trying on-line and can't find any availability for any night
> Had it really sold out completely?


hmm... maybe they've taken it down to fix the price glitch?


----------



## Linda67

jhoannam said:


> hmm... maybe they've taken it down to fix the price glitch?



I'm just on hold with them now whilst the CM is checking


----------



## ChiefM

We have first time camping reservations at the Fort and tickets for the October 21st party!!  This will be our 3rd trip to Disney but our first MNSSHP. Our son got his first haircut at Disney and this will be the first time he has went trick or treating!!


----------



## krd315

Linda67 said:


> I'm just on hold with them now whilst the CM is checking


Any luck? I hesitated this morning as I wasn't sure about it. I should know better!


----------



## Figment519

Linda67 said:


> Hi all.
> I missed the announcement due to pesky work!  I'm now trying on-line and can't find any availability for any night
> Had it really sold out completely?



I spoke to a CM, and as usual, they are clueless about the whole thing. If you try to book for 1 person on any day of the Halloween party, it does not show any availability. So I’m guessing they took it down and it will be back later at the $99 price.


----------



## Linda67

krd315 said:


> Any luck? I hesitated this morning as I wasn't sure about it. I should know better!



Nope, the CMs have no knowledge of the event and every single night is showing as unavailable


----------



## GillianP1301

They must be fixing it. Hopefully not an issue for those of us who booked already. They are usually pretty good at honouring their website mistakes (they have enough practice at it lol), so I'm hopeful all will be well.


----------



## RMulieri

Yeah I just tried both online and on the phone for Sept 6..no availability online and the phone CMs have no idea what I am talking about


----------



## Linda67

So just had a very helpful CM looking in to it for me.  It hasn't sold out for any night but they have taken all the remaining tables out of the system whilst they fix the pricing issue.  She told me to just keep checking back.


----------



## chinarider

I was very surprised when my daughter (24) told me that she didnt think we should do this because of it taking time away from the party.... she's the Villains and Halloween nut (we would love for them to bring back club Villain)- I think that the time that it will eliminate from just grabbing a parade spot is super beneficial as well as having the assigned/preferred seating area.  Once I explained to her that we got it for cheaper than the listed price ( thanks to the great info on the boards), that you can come and go and that it includes wine and beer(always an enticement for early 20 year olds-hey its vacation) she was much more into it. Also since there is the 2 day cancellation policy,  I can wait and see how the reviews are as well ( we are going at the beginning of Sept). I'm curious since it's a come and go type of thing if that allows Disney to sell more tickets than a more closed and limited event.   Hoping it wont be too crowded. I'm interest in the additional Halloween decor etc.  It also states that it runs until 12:30 too... which I found interesting.   Guess we can linger on the way out...


----------



## GillianP1301

chinarider said:


> I was very surprised when my daughter (24) told me that she didnt think we should do this because of it taking time away from the party.... she's the Villains and Halloween nut (we would love for them to bring back club Villain)- I think that the time that it will eliminate from just grabbing a parade spot is super beneficial as well as having the assigned/preferred seating area.  Once I explained to her that we got it for cheaper than the listed price ( thanks to the great info on the boards), that you can come and go and that it includes wine and beer(always an enticement for early 20 year olds-hey its vacation) she was much more into it. Also since there is the 2 day cancellation policy,  I can wait and see how the reviews are as well ( we are going at the beginning of Sept). I'm curious since it's a come and go type of thing if that allows Disney to sell more tickets than a more closed and limited event.   Hoping it wont be too crowded. I'm interest in the additional Halloween decor etc.  It also states that it runs until 12:30 too... which I found interesting.   Guess we can linger on the way out...



My thought process is pretty much like yours. I really like the come and go approach and that 12:30 end time is really good because you can duck back in there after the last parade while the masses leave, enjoy a drink and some snacks before heading out to a hopefully less congested transportation.


----------



## FoxC63

Sorry to hear you missed out.  I was wondering how long it would take for them to notice.


----------



## jhoannam

chinarider said:


> I was very surprised when my daughter (24) told me that she didnt think we should do this because of it taking time away from the party.... she's the Villains and Halloween nut (we would love for them to bring back club Villain)- I think that the time that it will eliminate from just grabbing a parade spot is super beneficial as well as having the assigned/preferred seating area.  Once I explained to her that we got it for cheaper than the listed price ( thanks to the great info on the boards), that you can come and go and that it includes wine and beer(always an enticement for early 20 year olds-hey its vacation) she was much more into it. Also since there is the 2 day cancellation policy,  I can wait and see how the reviews are as well ( we are going at the beginning of Sept). I'm curious since it's a come and go type of thing if that allows Disney to sell more tickets than a more closed and limited event.   Hoping it wont be too crowded. I'm interest in the additional Halloween decor etc.  It also states that it runs until 12:30 too... which I found interesting.   Guess we can linger on the way out...



I'm so glad I was able to get the lower price, because I don't think I would have done it for $425 but for $290 yes. I think the main reason I'm planning to keep it is that we will have reserved viewing area for the parade. The only thing I'm worried about is finding a place to watch the fireworks, ideally I would go check in at 9:30 grab some snacks and then find a spot to watch the fireworks. I really wish we were going to a later party to read all the reviews, but we are only there during the first party.


----------



## lvcourtneyy

chinarider said:


> I was very surprised when my daughter (24) told me that she didnt think we should do this because of it taking time away from the party.... she's the Villains and Halloween nut (we would love for them to bring back club Villain)- I think that the time that it will eliminate from just grabbing a parade spot is super beneficial as well as having the assigned/preferred seating area.  Once I explained to her that we got it for cheaper than the listed price ( thanks to the great info on the boards), that you can come and go and that it includes wine and beer(always an enticement for early 20 year olds-hey its vacation) she was much more into it. Also since there is the 2 day cancellation policy,  I can wait and see how the reviews are as well ( we are going at the beginning of Sept). I'm curious since it's a come and go type of thing if that allows Disney to sell more tickets than a more closed and limited event.   Hoping it wont be too crowded. I'm interest in the additional Halloween decor etc.  It also states that it runs until 12:30 too... which I found interesting.   Guess we can linger on the way out...



That's my logic too- we usually spend a significant amount of time holding a parade spot so it will be nice not to have to do that. The come and go aspect appeals to me too. We usually end up mobile ordering food while holding a parade spot and being able to pop in and grab snacks seems easier. I'm envisioning us checking in at the beginning, hanging out for a few minutes then grabbing a fireworks spot. Then one of us staying in a character line and the other going back up to grab us some things through the night hopefully.


----------



## pangyal

Congrats to the eagle-eyed peeps who scored the cheaper prices! That’s really awesome!

I would still consider booking this at the regular price, but am wondering whether anyone thinks there would be good fireworks views from the reserved area. I know that they have projections this year and am thinking that the sea of humanity will block the castle and anything but the high fireworks if we are at the flagpole...correct? Did anyone try this at Tony’s during MVMCP? I looked through the thread but couldn’t find this, though I’m sure it was asked (probably a hundred times, lol).

ETA- just realized that they might not even open up the reserved area for the Cruella event until after the fireworks, in which case my question is moot.

We are struggling with deciding between:

1) Attend two parties, with one parent staking out spots for both the parade and fireworks
2) Attend one party, with the Cruella add-on, and hope our early bird kiddo can last
3) Attend two parties, one with Cruella, one with fireworks dessert party
4) Attend one party, with one parent staking out spots for both the parade and fireworks, and  trade off for taking kid to TOT spots and doing the ride overlays.

UGH! Why is this so hard? This will be our last party for the foreseeable future due to school getting harder to miss, and hubby has never been, so I really want to maximize our time and be able to fit the special rides, maybe a couple of B-level characters, TOT, parade, Hocus Pocus show, and fireworks.


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Someone posted about the glitch on the blog.  lol  

We are lucky to be going to two parties.  Doing Cruella one night and the fireworks dessert party the other.  We find these add ons are well worth it.  I've had too many experiences with staking out a space and then getting pushed and bullied by last minute folks.  So annoying.


----------



## FoxC63

Halloweenqueen said:


> Someone posted about the glitch on the blog.  lol



What, seriously?!  Must not have been a DISer! 

_Is there a glitch in the online booking? I went to book at it said $69 + tax & gratuity, not $99.
Mary on June 18, 2019 at 10:58 am _

$69?!  Did I miss something?  Poor Mary, poor poor Mary.


----------



## jhoannam

FoxC63 said:


> What, seriously?!  Must not have been a DISer!
> 
> _Is there a glitch in the online booking? I went to book at it said $69 + tax & gratuity, not $99.
> Mary on June 18, 2019 at 10:58 am _
> 
> $69?!  Did I miss something?  Poor Mary, poor poor Mary.


And that's why we can't have nice things. Some people's kids.


----------



## pangyal

FoxC63 said:


> What, seriously?!  Must not have been a DISer!
> 
> _Is there a glitch in the online booking? I went to book at it said $69 + tax & gratuity, not $99.
> Mary on June 18, 2019 at 10:58 am _
> 
> $69?!  Did I miss something?  Poor Mary, poor poor Mary.


I know!!! WHY OH WHY would anybody point this out? 
And she was looking at the dessert party anyway, I believe, but I’m sure she helped them to consider taking a look at the pricing. Sigh.


----------



## monique5

pangyal said:


> Congrats to the eagle-eyed peeps who scored the cheaper prices! That’s really awesome!
> 
> I would still consider booking this at the regular price, but am wondering whether anyone thinks there would be good fireworks views from the reserved area. I know that they have projections this year and am thinking that the sea of humanity will block the castle and anything but the high fireworks if we are at the flagpole...correct? Did anyone try this at Tony’s during MVMCP? I looked through the thread but couldn’t find this, though I’m sure it was asked (probably a hundred times, lol).
> 
> ETA- just realized that they might not even open up the reserved area for the Cruella event until after the fireworks, in which case my question is moot.
> 
> We are struggling with deciding between:
> 
> 1) Attend two parties, with one parent staking out spots for both the parade and fireworks
> 2) Attend one party, with the Cruella add-on, and hope our early bird kiddo can last
> 3) Attend two parties, one with Cruella, one with fireworks dessert party
> 4) Attend one party, with one parent staking out spots for both the parade and fireworks, and  trade off for taking kid to TOT spots and doing the ride overlays.
> 
> UGH! Why is this so hard? This will be our last party for the foreseeable future due to school getting harder to miss, and hubby has never been, so I really want to maximize our time and be able to fit the special rides, maybe a couple of B-level characters, TOT, parade, Hocus Pocus show, and fireworks.



Last year during MVMCP, The Flagpole area was not blocked off until after the fireworks.


----------



## 123SA

I'm considering this for Aug 16.  I currently have a dessert party booked, but I wouldn't keep both.

Based on how this worked at Christmas parties 
1.   if I watch fireworks at the hub somewhere, and then work my way down to the flagpole area, do we have time to snack before the parade?  
2.  Is there any reason to get to the viewing area early?  Are all of the spots ok?
3.  Do we have time to get back to the castle for the last show the night?


----------



## bitty246

I've been following the most recent posts that mention having to stake out spots for the parade and fireworks well in advance. (1+ hours?) Are they that much more crowded than regular parade and nighttime shows? We've never had to get there more than 20 minutes or so prior to get some pretty decent views although we have always gone in April/May during typically lower crowds. We've done the parades back in Frontierland and always had a great view. (I'd love to be near HM for the Halloween Party. Is this the most coveted spot?) We've watched fireworks from various places in the hub and thought most of the views were ok, even being a bit off to the side (bridge to Fantasyland). Maybe we've just had a lot of pixie dust in the past.... 

This is our first MNSSHP and We will want to ride some rides, maybe meet a few characters and see the Hocus Pocus show, Parade and fireworks. I honestly do not want to spend so much time waiting around as this may be our one and only Halloween Party. (Why can't we see/do it all!?!?! Wahhhh.  )


----------



## FoxC63

bitty246 said:


> I've been following the most recent posts that mention having to stake out spots for the parade and fireworks well in advance. (1+ hours?) Are they that much more crowded than regular parade and nighttime shows? We've never had to get there more than 20 minutes or so prior to get some pretty decent views although we have always gone in April/May during typically lower crowds. We've done the parades back in Frontierland and always had a great view. (I'd love to be near HM for the Halloween Party. Is this the most coveted spot?) We've watched fireworks from various places in the hub and thought most of the views were ok, even being a bit off to the side (bridge to Fantasyland). Maybe we've just had a lot of pixie dust in the past....
> 
> This is our first MNSSHP and We will want to ride some rides, maybe meet a few characters and see the Hocus Pocus show, Parade and fireworks. I honestly do not want to spend so much time waiting around as this may be our one and only Halloween Party. (Why can't we see/do it all!?!?! Wahhhh.  )



It will depend on when you attend.  Some parties sell out others don't.  CM's check wristbands and sometimes they don't.  You may want to read this 2018 review....

Here’s the Hub area ten minutes before HalloWishes began at 10:15pm, also on August 17th.


People are about eight deep on Main Street for the second Boo to You Parade, which steps off at 11:15pm.


Link:  https://www.easywdw.com/easy/blog/g...alloween-party-2018-at-disneys-magic-kingdom/


----------



## Cluelyss

jhoannam said:


> Well, now that I booked it and I'm super excited about it - even though I have no idea what it really includes, are there any reviews from last year?





HollyMD said:


> For those doing the Cruella event- how does this affect the firework watching? I know it’s new and may not be a set answer, but this will be the only Halloween party we get to do this trip and would like to book this but would also like to make sure and see the new firework show! Will it be kind of a come and go like the dessert parties, or can you see the fireworks decently from there? It’s kind of off to the side some, right?


This event is new in 2019, so no reviews from last year. However, they debuted a similar event at MVMCP last year, which I can comment on!

We entered Tony’s around 9, loaded up on some treats, then left to go watch the fireworks. We had no problem finding a spot on Main Steet, but MNSSHP will have a new, projection-heavy show this year, so I’d imagine it will be more difficult to find a spot last minute. We then hung out by the flagpole until they opened the reserved area so we could be front and center. (The area was NOT reserved during the fireworks, nor would it be an ideal spot to watch. You will not be able to see the show at all from Tony’s). All of the reserved area has great parade views, but I wanted the castle in the background of my photos, so wanted that center spot. I then sent my hubby and kids back in for more snacks while I held our parade spot. So it’s very much a “come and go” event. It also runs until 12:30, so we went back in to wait for the party crowds to clear out before leaving the park. Now, with Cruella going table to table, not sure how that will impact guests coming and going (if you’ll have an assigned M&G time or not?) but would expect this to operate very similar to the Tony’s Christmas party from 2018.

If the fireworks are a priority, I would probably plan to get a good spot for them, then dine at Tony’s between the fireworks and the start of the parade. The parade won’t hit the flagpole until 11:30-ish, so as long as you’re not picky about your parade spot, you’ll have about an hour to snack.


----------



## drjackal31

It's crazy how much has changed in a few years, we went in 2015 and there was practically no one watching the second parade near the hub. I believe we sat on a wall towards tomorrowland until it started and was easily able to walk up to watch when it came by.


----------



## FoxC63

@bitty246 and @drjackal31 some parties are crazy crowded and some are not.  We saw several reports regarding both last year.  It's getting harder to predict which night to attend because of it.  MNSSHP is certainly evolving, more people are aware of its existence. Having a good plan is imperative, those who feel it's not necessary and/or believe they know it all because they attended a few years ago are typically the ones who come back just to post "Never again". 

And the weather... most people don't know where to go or what to do when rides and characters are not available.  Parades and Fireworks get delayed and/or shortened.  Having a Plan A & Plan B (Inclement Weather)  are a must and you'll do just fine! 

Please note the 2018 Itinerary thread is at your disposal.  https://www.disboards.com/threads/“...arty-–-strategy-and-itinerary-thread.3672288/


----------



## 123SA

I guess there’s no telling when this event will be available to book?  Well just have to keep checking?


----------



## KNovacovschi

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Just an FYI for anyone planning on booking Cruella's, the price is either incorrect on the ADR page or there is a glitch.  A booking for 2 adults and 1 child came to $205 ($35 for the child).  A separate booking for 2 Adults came to $170.  So it's not ringing up at the $99 +tax they are advertising.  If it's a glitch, BOOK NOW, because it will get changed!!  Also I can't tell if alcohol is included as none is advertised, just the statements that you need ID to purchase alcohol.



I answered but don’t know how to read what page number I was on, there were multiple posts after, lol


----------



## Linda67

123SA said:


> I guess there’s no telling when this event will be available to book?  Well just have to keep checking?



I'm checking back constantly.  The CM I spoke to last night said that they were working hard to get it live for booking so I am still hoping it will be today


----------



## 123SA

I currently have a dessert party booked. Can I book this or will it make me cancel dessert party first?


----------



## krd315

FoxC63 said:


> Having a Plan A & Plan B (Inclement Weather)  are a must and you'll do just fine! /


 Any suggestions for a back up plan in case of rain?


----------



## jhoannam

FoxC63 said:


> Please note the 2018 Itinerary thread is at your disposal.  https://www.disboards.com/threads/“official”-2018-mickey’s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-–-strategy-and-itinerary-thread.3672288/


This is great, I didn't know this existed. Is there a thread that has actual reports? I need to find some reports. We were there in 2016 but I can barely recall what we did.


----------



## Cluelyss

jhoannam said:


> This is great, I didn't know this existed. Is there a thread that has actual reports? I need to find some reports. We were there in 2016 but I can barely recall what we did.


Lots of reports in that thread as well.


----------



## Cluelyss

123SA said:


> I currently have a dessert party booked. Can I book this or will it make me cancel dessert party first?


Can’t have 2 reservations booked within an hour of each other. 

Two options - if you have another MDE account at your disposal (spouse, sibling, child) book one event on your account and one on theirs. I currently have the fireworks party booked under my name and Cruella’s under my husband’s. 

If you don’t have a second account available, book Cruella’s over the phone, and you won’t get the alert that you have to choose one or the other.


----------



## GillianP1301

pangyal said:


> Congrats to the eagle-eyed peeps who scored the cheaper prices! That’s really awesome!
> 
> I would still consider booking this at the regular price, but am wondering whether anyone thinks there would be good fireworks views from the reserved area. I know that they have projections this year and am thinking that the sea of humanity will block the castle and anything but the high fireworks if we are at the flagpole...correct? Did anyone try this at Tony’s during MVMCP? I looked through the thread but couldn’t find this, though I’m sure it was asked (probably a hundred times, lol).
> 
> ETA- just realized that they might not even open up the reserved area for the Cruella event until after the fireworks, in which case my question is moot.
> 
> We are struggling with deciding between:
> 
> 1) Attend two parties, with one parent staking out spots for both the parade and fireworks
> 2) Attend one party, with the Cruella add-on, and hope our early bird kiddo can last
> 3) Attend two parties, one with Cruella, one with fireworks dessert party
> 4) Attend one party, with one parent staking out spots for both the parade and fireworks, and  trade off for taking kid to TOT spots and doing the ride overlays.
> 
> UGH! Why is this so hard? This will be our last party for the foreseeable future due to school getting harder to miss, and hubby has never been, so I really want to maximize our time and be able to fit the special rides, maybe a couple of B-level characters, TOT, parade, Hocus Pocus show, and fireworks.



We're doing option #3. First party we will do the Cruella add-on and hope that we get good weather and no rain out of the Headless Horseman, assuming that goes well, we don't have to worry about parade for the 2nd party. That 2nd party is when we have the dessert party add-on and will enjoy the fireworks then. For me, the add-ons are worth it for the no long wait and scoping out of spots for the parade and the fireworks, which to me are the 2 biggest special things about MNSSHP.


----------



## supercarrie

I am trying to decide if it is worth keeping my Plaza dessert party (with the assumption the new fireworks will be like HEA, where the best spots are limited) or doing Cruella's. It is my first (and likely only) MNSSHP and I tend to be more of a parade person...but the new fireworks will likely be amazing. Argh! Decisions, decisions...


----------



## buteraa

supercarrie said:


> I am trying to decide if it is worth keeping my Plaza dessert party (with the assumption the new fireworks will be like HEA, where the best spots are limited) or doing Cruella's. It is my first (and likely only) MNSSHP and I tend to be more of a parade person...but the new fireworks will likely be amazing. Argh! Decisions, decisions...


That is tough.  I have been to many of the dessert parties and its really great for fireworks viewing, where Cruella's would be nice for parade viewing.  If its your first time, I would go with fireworks!


----------



## chinarider

buteraa said:


> That is tough.  I have been to many of the dessert parties and its really great for fireworks viewing, where Cruella's would be nice for parade viewing.  If its your first time, I would go with fireworks!


Do we know what time the fireworks are going to be?- I'm so excited to hear peoples review on this so that I can make my final decision


----------



## monique5

KNovacovschi said:


> I answered but don’t know how to read what page number I was on, there were multiple posts after, lol


Info has been added to Post #1.


----------



## keishashadow

Just called, CM checked with supervisor.  They are still working on adding cruella booking option


----------



## buteraa

chinarider said:


> Do we know what time the fireworks are going to be?- I'm so excited to hear peoples review on this so that I can make my final decision


It looks like 10:15pm


----------



## disneyworldsk

is it too much to spend all day at mk (with a monorail resort hop break for lunch) and then the party? or should i park hop?


----------



## keishashadow

disneyworldsk said:


> is it too much to spend all day at mk (with a monorail resort hop break for lunch) and then the party? or should i park hop?


Only took us one party many years ago to realize it was best to make it a pool/resort/shopping day & enter the MK in the afternoon.  

It’s a long night, lots of standing on your feet in line for characters/shows/FW/parade.  Far more walking than the MVMCP for us.

Helps those who don’t have APH as you don’t have a park tix to enter at 4 pm (early for DVC).


----------



## FoxC63

krd315 said:


> Any suggestions for a back up plan in case of rain?


Go to the Itinerary thread , the main pages has info to help guide you.  You need to understand the layout of Magic Kingdom, what's covered and uncovered etc.  It's all there.


----------



## FoxC63

chinarider said:


> Do we know what time the fireworks are going to be?- I'm so excited to hear peoples review on this so that I can make my final decision


Halloween Firework Spectacular is at 10:15


----------



## FoxC63

supercarrie said:


> I am trying to decide if it is worth keeping my Plaza dessert party (with the assumption the new fireworks will be like HEA, where the best spots are limited) or doing Cruella's. It is my first (and likely only) MNSSHP and I tend to be more of a parade person...but the new fireworks will likely be amazing. Argh! Decisions, decisions...



I'm not sure how long your vacation is but the Halloween Firework Spectacular can be seen from a few places outside of MK, some locations even have the music piped in. The Poly resort beach area I hear is amazing.


----------



## buteraa

disneyworldsk said:


> is it too much to spend all day at mk (with a monorail resort hop break for lunch) and then the party? or should i park hop?


I think it would be a long day.  I would rope drop another park, go back to the resort for a swim or relax time and then head to the party around 4 or 5.  It's also a good morning to spend at Disney Springs for breakfast or a little shopping!


----------



## buteraa

FoxC63 said:


> I'm not sure how long your vacation is but the Halloween Firework Spectacular can be seen from a few places outside of MK, some locations even have the music piped in. The Poly resort beach area I hear is amazing.


This is true, however you miss seeing the projection show.


----------



## Cluelyss

buteraa said:


> If its your first time, I would go with fireworks!


Completely agree, especially if the new show is projection-heavy like HEA. The best spots will be right in front of the castle, where the reserved viewing area is. You can see the parade from tons of locations around the park, and it’s offered twice per night, so you’ll have more opportunity to see the parade without having a reserved area. Personally, I prefer watching from the beginning of the parade route (Frontierland) than the end, especially since the party is basically over by the time the second parade passes the flagpole.


----------



## TotallyMinnie83

Has anyone been able to book the dessert party - either plaza viewing or terrace - on Sunday, September 15th?  I know we were chatting about it a while ago and it seemed like there was a glitch where we could not book it.  I have been trying online, but no luck.  I just called and couldn't book it over the phone either.


----------



## supercarrie

buteraa said:


> This is true, however you miss seeing the projection show.



Indeed, and my hunch is the new show will be like HEA - you really will want to see it in front of the castle. I think I'll stick with my dessert party plans and see the second parade in Frontierland. I'm going solo, tacking this onto a work trip, so am basically doing MNSSHP and AK After Hours this trip.


----------



## Linda67

Cruella’s Halloween Hide-A-Way event is now availalbe to book again.  Just booked for 10/31


----------



## keishashadow

Linda67 said:


> Cruella’s Halloween Hide-A-Way event is now availalbe to book again.  Just booked for 10/31


You are the best  thanks for posting!!!  Got my night, 9/29.  Now i can finally buy our MNSSHP tix lol


----------



## pangyal

GillianP1301 said:


> We're doing option #3. First party we will do the Cruella add-on and hope that we get good weather and no rain out of the Headless Horseman, assuming that goes well, we don't have to worry about parade for the 2nd party. That 2nd party is when we have the dessert party add-on and will enjoy the fireworks then. For me, the add-ons are worth it for the no long wait and scoping out of spots for the parade and the fireworks, which to me are the 2 biggest special things about MNSSHP.


This sounds like pretty much what we will end up doing too, except that I don’t think our kiddo can make it to midnight bedtime so I feel spending over $300 on Cruella’s may not be the way to go, even though I would absolutely love the reserved parade view option . Your plan sounds perfect, though! I totally think they’re worth it too, I just wonder how quickly they will sell out.


----------



## jhoannam

Linda67 said:


> Cruella’s Halloween Hide-A-Way event is now availalbe to book again.  Just booked for 10/31


Is the pricing fixed $99 per person including kids?


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

jhoannam said:


> Is the pricing fixed $99 per person including kids?


Yes. The glitch has been fixed and all guests are now $99+ tax.


----------



## Rory607

I have two questions about dining reservations before the party.

1. We have an ADR for Crystal Palace at 3:30 on our party day. Will we be able to get into MK without using a park ticket or are they strict on the 4:00 entry? 

2. I was really hoping to do CRT, but couldn’t get it so we made Crystal Palace as a backup ADR. Is is typical for CRT to book up before a party? I’m hoping something will open up.


----------



## krd315

Linda67 said:


> Cruella’s Halloween Hide-A-Way event is now availalbe to book again.  Just booked for 10/31


Thanks! Just booked for 8/20. I hate that we missed the discounted price and still uncertain how my 78 y/o mom will do. But now I can decide as it gets closer!


----------



## disneyworldsk

buteraa said:


> I think it would be a long day.  I would rope drop another park, go back to the resort for a swim or relax time and then head to the party around 4 or 5.  It's also a good morning to spend at Disney Springs for breakfast or a little shopping!


I really like this ds idea. can you recommend a good breakfast/brunch place? thanks.


----------



## keishashadow

Rory607 said:


> 1. We have an ADR for Crystal Palace at 3:30 on our party day. Will we be able to get into MK without using a park ticket or are they strict on the 4:00 entry?



There is a separate line at the gate, clearly marked, for party guests who don’t have day tix (or aren’t eligible for earlier DVC entry).  

Haven’t seen them open the line early.  I’d move your ADR to at least 4:15 pm


----------



## buteraa

disneyworldsk said:


> I really like this ds idea. can you recommend a good breakfast/brunch place? thanks.


My favorite for Brunch or Lunch at Disney Springs would be Chef Art Smith's Homecomin.  If you go on Sunday they have a nice Brunch from 10-2.  The other fun option for breakfast would be at Trattoria on the Boardwalk.  They have a good character breakfast.  If you want to resort hop, BOMA at Animal Kingdom has a very good breakfast and the resort is beautiful to walk around.


----------



## krd315

Is there a certain time we have to check in for the Cruella bash? I know it starts at 9pm and we can come and go. Also what time would we need to be at reserved area as mom is in a wheelchair? We are going to 2nd party on 8/20. I am trying to figure out a plan to get the stage show and fireworks in without a lot of back tracking and still have time to hopefully meet Cruella and enjoy some party time (I am going as Cruella). We plan to meet Jack & Sally by using a regular park ticket to go in late afternoon before party guests,  QS dinner and a couple of hours in Fantasyland area to TOT and meet any roaming characters before stage show and fireworks.


----------



## FoxC63

jhoannam said:


> Is the pricing fixed $99 per person including kids?



Pretty crazy huh?


----------



## jhoannam

FoxC63 said:


> Pretty crazy huh?


I can’t believe kids are the same price, glad I paid $35 for our 8YO. And only $85 for our 11YO.


----------



## FoxC63

@Halloweenqueen I love your name *Halloween Queen*!


----------



## FoxC63

jhoannam said:


> I can’t believe kids are the same price, glad I paid $35 for our 8YO. And only $85 for our 11YO.



I don't see how it's fair.  Don't like to use that word but it seems so odd Disney would charge that much for kids.  We all know they eat next to nothing, doubt any parent would allow them to drink alcohol.  It doesn't make sense considering tickets and dining are based on age.  

I wonder if they're hoping this becomes more of an event for adults.


----------



## 123SA

FoxC63 said:


> I don't see how it's fair.  Don't like to use that word but it seems so odd Disney would charge that much for kids.  We all know they eat next to nothing, doubt any parent would allow them to drink alcohol.  It doesn't make sense considering tickets and dining are based on age.
> 
> I wonder if they're hoping this becomes more of an event for adults.




Maybe it's more about capacity?  There are a fixed number of tables and chairs.  Only one person per chair whether it's an adult or a kid.

It's a painful price ... I just paid for 2 adults and 3 teens


----------



## Jillianna

TotallyMinnie83 said:


> Has anyone been able to book the dessert party - either plaza viewing or terrace - on Sunday, September 15th?  I know we were chatting about it a while ago and it seemed like there was a glitch where we could not book it.  I have been trying online, but no luck.  I just called and couldn't book it over the phone either.


I was not able to book it for the 15th. I ended up switching party days.


----------



## FoxC63

123SA said:


> Maybe it's more about capacity?  There are a fixed number of tables and chairs.  Only one person per chair whether it's an adult or a kid.
> 
> It's a painful price ... I just paid for 2 adults and 3 teens



So true.  But... it's Tony's Town Square restaurant.  The food there is  has been for years to the point the only way to fill it up is attaching a parade pkg to it.  



Jillianna said:


> I was not able to book it for the 15th. I ended up switching party days.



What is up with the 15th?!  So far we've been speculating Disney is throwing a special party that night but I've not read anything to confirm.  Interesting.  Just to stay up to date, guests attending that night cannot book dessert nor parade packages?


----------



## FoxC63

*Heads Up!*

Shopdisney "savemore" coupon is back and just in time for costumes & accessories!

Link:  https://www.shopdisney.com/

Ebates is currently at 10% cash back too.


----------



## Cluelyss

FoxC63 said:


> I don't see how it's fair.  Don't like to use that word but it seems so odd Disney would charge that much for kids.  We all know they eat next to nothing, doubt any parent would allow them to drink alcohol.  It doesn't make sense considering tickets and dining are based on age.
> 
> I wonder if they're hoping this becomes more of an event for adults.


Completely agree. Club Villain was the same way, which I’d agree they wanted to keep more “adult only.” But a dessert party at MVMCP?? I know, you’re paying for the experience, which is the same for everyone, but I really struggle with them charging 1 price, especially when alcohol is included. There should at least be a minor/over 21 price difference there.


----------



## cakebaker

Here I am, eating my words again. I swore off the parties due to crowd levels but.....We're making a very short trip the end of September to see the last Iluminations. We arrive on a Sunday and that's the only day we can go to the MK due to special activities we bought for Iluminations. It's a party night and the only way to get much done is to bite the bullet and buy the tickets! lol I should never say never when it comes to WDW. I'm just going to roll with the punches, my grandson will love it crowds or no crowds. I might even be a little excited myself to get to see the new fireworks show!


----------



## TheOneWithTheTriplets

disneyworldsk said:


> Just booked august 27. booked plaza inn at 3:40 (only time really offered before sixish pm although i would have liked a little later time. two questions: what will crowds be like for this event if it's a tuesday but it's also two days before swe opening date. second question is: this will be my second day on vacation and I'm not sure how to plan that. should the day before be an mk day just to c mk before the event or should i spend an entire day tuesday 8/27 all day in mk because it will quiet in the day and lead myself into the party? we do have park hoppers but i don't know which way i should plan it. i will feel weird entering halloween party without having visited mk first on my trip.



I'll be there with you on the 27th, so we'll be dealing with the crowd situation together. Without SWGE, it would have been expected to be one of the lowest crowd days of the season. No one really knows how SWGE will impact it. I'm crossing my fingers it won't be too bad yet, but there's no way to know.

If you feel weird doing MK for the party without having done it normally, then you could certainly make the day of it. Personally, I know it's going to be hard keeping my kids up late, so we're not doing anything in the day leading into the party night.


----------



## FoxC63

cakebaker said:


> Here I am, eating my words again. I swore off the parties due to crowd levels but....



Well I would say "Here's mud in your eyes" but considering your cakebaker... 

Welcome back!


----------



## FoxC63

Why can't Disney do this at MNSSHP?!  Come on!


Link: https://twitter.com/laughing_place


----------



## PolyRob

FoxC63 said:


> *Heads Up!*
> 
> Shopdisney "savemore" coupon is back and just in time for costumes & accessories!
> View attachment 410301
> Link:  https://www.shopdisney.com/
> 
> Ebates is currently at 10% cash back too.


AND Ebates is 10%


----------



## chinarider

buteraa said:


> I think it would be a long day.  I would rope drop another park, go back to the resort for a swim or relax time and then head to the party around 4 or 5.  It's also a good morning to spend at Disney Springs for breakfast or a little shopping!


That's sort of what we are doing... Sunday is our parade day and we are doing no park day.   We are sleeping in (past the 4 or 5 AM usual rope drop alarm) and meeting our friend for early brunch at Homecomin  and we will walk off (some of ) the food strolling and shopping DS.. Then she is heading back hotel with us to swim,relax, get ready for party and head to MK.   Also not sure what day anyone is going but I know , it's most likely to be hot and humid which is very draining for a longday.


----------



## Cluelyss

Read in the FastPass thread that party tickets are not allowing FP booking this year? Any of our early party goers had success booking?? Hoping those reports are coming from folks who don’t know “how” to do it??


----------



## tiggerunner

Are there discount tickets for Cruella Hideaway party for DVC or AP?


----------



## Cluelyss

tiggerunner said:


> Are there discount tickets for Cruella Hideaway party for DVC or AP?


No discounts for any of the up-charge events.


----------



## AliceandPete

Cluelyss said:


> Read in the FastPass thread that party tickets are not allowing FP booking this year? Any of our early party goers had success booking?? Hoping those reports are coming from folks who don’t know “how” to do it??


I read in here a few accounts that people were able to book fastpass on party days . I think they are maybe last few pages .


----------



## tiggerunner

Cluelyss said:


> No discounts for any of the up-charge events.


Thanks


----------



## Aries14

I did my fast passes this morning for my party day and they didn't have any passed 6pm


----------



## keishashadow

Cluelyss said:


> Completely agree. Club Villain was the same way, which I’d agree they wanted to keep more “adult only.” But a dessert party at MVMCP?? I know, you’re paying for the experience, which is the same for everyone, but I really struggle with them charging 1 price, especially when alcohol is included. There should at least be a minor/over 21 price difference there.


note that it is specifically not labeled a dessert party as the other current two add-ons that feature FW viewing.  

Reminds me of an event they had one year in the castle which was great. Probally too much of a value as it never repeated lol.

IMO Cruella’s HaW is geared towards adults, especially those without children.  Many of us started out doing the various parties when our kids were littles.  Once you start to do these sorts of parties without them, it can be easy to question why.  Especially, as it tends to be the same offering basically every year.  

Don’t get me wrong, we enjoy both parties (often doing MNSSHP twice lol) & I was able to  bring my GD along starting last year since the party starts earlier.  Still, the idea of tweaking things via new experiences can surely help to keep things fresh.  

This sort of special add-on if done ‘right’ tends to be wildly popular & profitable for the parks.  For better or worse, it’s likely the wave of the future

I understand people aren’t necessarily thrilled to pay for it but there are also many who won’t book the ‘after hour events’  on principle (as it takes away from what was historical park time).


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> Read in the FastPass thread that party tickets are not allowing FP booking this year? Any of our early party goers had success booking?? Hoping those reports are coming from folks who don’t know “how” to do it??



Only one person came here to report it didn't work for them but after calling back they found out it was because of their split stay.

Otherwise it's been confirmed it's working!


----------



## FoxC63

Aries14 said:


> I did my fast passes this morning for my party day and they didn't have any passed 6pm



Correct.  During special events they end at 6pm.  
3:30-4:30
4:30-5:30
5:30-6pm


----------



## FoxC63

ginny65 said:


> I called back and after some time on hold, the CM finally figured out why I couldn’t book FSs. It is because we are doing a split stay so in a couple days I should be able to book



So what happened?  Are you all set?


----------



## Jillianna

[QUOTE="FoxC63, post: 60748635, member: 

What is up with the 15th?!  So far we've been speculating Disney is throwing a special party that night but I've not read anything to confirm.  Interesting.  Just to stay up to date, guests attending that night cannot book dessert nor parade packages?
[/QUOTE] 

The parade party can be booked. Still unable to book either dessert party for 9/15. Your guess is as good as mine as to the reason.


----------



## FoxC63

Jillianna said:


> [QUOTE="FoxC63, post: 60748635, member:
> 
> What is up with the 15th?!  So far we've been speculating Disney is throwing a special party that night but I've not read anything to confirm.  Interesting.  Just to stay up to date, guests attending that night cannot book dessert nor parade packages?



The parade party can be booked. Still unable to book either dessert party for 9/15. Your guess is as good as mine as to the reason.
[/QUOTE]

I guess we'll find out on the 15th!


----------



## FoxC63

On my goodness,

These shoes remind me of Rapunzel


Dolce & Gabbana Rose Embellished Leather Floral Cage Wedges...   wait for it...

*$6,900*


----------



## Nina Y.

This looks like so much fun! My 3 year old would love coming to this, since his favorite holiday is Halloween. I may have to start planning a trip!


----------



## Cinderumbrella

Nina Y. said:


> This looks like so much fun! My 3 year old would love coming to this, since his favorite holiday is Halloween. I may have to start planning a trip!



If he can swing the late hours, then definitely do it. Mine was 2.5 for his first one and even at 16 he still remembers some of that party!


----------



## ginny65

FoxC63 said:


> So what happened? Are you all set?


Oh yes.  Sorry.  All set!


----------



## MyTwoPrincesses

I booked my FPS a few days ago and had no issues booking FP+ for my party day.


----------



## disneyworldsk

TheOneWithTheTriplets said:


> I'll be there with you on the 27th, so we'll be dealing with the crowd situation together. Without SWGE, it would have been expected to be one of the lowest crowd days of the season. No one really knows how SWGE will impact it. I'm crossing my fingers it won't be too bad yet, but there's no way to know.
> 
> If you feel weird doing MK for the party without having done it normally, then you could certainly make the day of it. Personally, I know it's going to be hard keeping my kids up late, so we're not doing anything in the day leading into the party night.


I have two teens with me this trip so they're good with all day etc.  no clue about sw impact, ugh!! But that week there's certainly a lot being offered besides sw. lots of emm events and dah events, two halloweens parties, epcot f&w.  so people can all spread out i guess. fingers crossed good weather, low crowds....
i will look for triplets then?!


----------



## Kickstart

FoxC63 said:


> Correct.  During special events they end at 6pm.
> 3:30-4:30
> 4:30-5:30
> 5:30-6pm




Add-on question...

If you go to MK during the day, and also have party tickets that same night... can you "double" your fast passes, so to speak.  i.e. have three FPs earlier in the day, and then three more between 3:30 and 6pm as part of the "party ticket"?


----------



## FoxC63

Kickstart said:


> Add-on question...
> 
> If you go to MK during the day, and also have party tickets that same night... can you "double" your fast passes, so to speak.  i.e. have three FPs earlier in the day, and then three more between 3:30 and 6pm as part of the "party ticket"?



Nope.  It's 3 FP's per day period.


----------



## DWillowBay

FoxC63 said:


> On my goodness,
> 
> These shoes remind me of Rapunzel
> View attachment 410395
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana Rose Embellished Leather Floral Cage Wedges...   wait for it...
> 
> *$6,900*


They remind me of 2nd grade when I kept telling my Mother that my shoes hurt me and she didn't believe me and I was in pain for days.  That and the price tag just remind me of all kinds of pain!


----------



## Kickstart

buteraa said:


> I think it would be a long day.  I would rope drop another park, go back to the resort for a swim or relax time and then head to the party around 4 or 5.  It's also a good morning to spend at Disney Springs for breakfast or a little shopping!





chinarider said:


> That's sort of what we are doing... Sunday is our parade day and we are doing no park day.   We are sleeping in (past the 4 or 5 AM usual rope drop alarm) and meeting our friend for early brunch at Homecomin  and we will walk off (some of ) the food strolling and shopping DS.. Then she is heading back hotel with us to swim,relax, get ready for party and head to MK.   Also not sure what day anyone is going but I know , it's most likely to be hot and humid which is very draining for a longday.



I was thinking about "rope dropping" MK itself, then going back to the resort (WL in our case) to swim/rest, then coming back for our early dinner reservation at 3:50.  Well, maybe not rope dropping, since it will be EMH, but getting there relatively early.  

We're only there for 5 nights (yes, I said only five nights ), and the kids want to do a water park one day.... so I figure doing the day of, and then the night of, the party would effectively be our "two days" of MK, which IMHO needs two days to experience properly.  Maybe swing by in the morning before we leave for one final visit of the trip.

Follow-up question... what are typical plans for the day after the party?  I assume not doing another rope-drop the next morning.


----------



## Kickstart

Kickstart said:


> Add-on question...
> 
> If you go to MK during the day, and also have party tickets that same night... can you "double" your fast passes, so to speak.  i.e. have three FPs earlier in the day, and then three more between 3:30 and 6pm as part of the "party ticket"?





FoxC63 said:


> Nope.  It's 3 FP's per day period.



Even if you're at a different park... say I went to AK that day/morning... if I used 3 FPs there I couldn't then book three under the party ticket?

Thanks


----------



## FoxC63

Sleep!  And lots of it!


----------



## FoxC63

Kickstart said:


> Even if you're at a different park... say I went to AK that day/morning... if I used 3 FPs there I couldn't then book three under the party ticket?
> 
> Thanks


No.  It's that simple.  You are allowed to book 3 FP's per day.  And I'll tell you, if you try to do more Disney will shut you down.  They are very serious on their policy.


----------



## StacyStrong

Kickstart said:


> Even if you're at a different park... say I went to AK that day/morning... if I used 3 FPs there I couldn't then book three under the party ticket?
> 
> Thanks


No. 3 per day.


----------



## FoxC63

@Kickstart

It doesn't matter what park you go to, you only get 3 FP's per day. The discussion of trying to go around it is not welcome on the DIS as it violates Disney Terms.  The DIS will shut down, delete and do what ever they deem necessary to prevent this discussion going further.


----------



## buteraa

Kickstart said:


> I was thinking about "rope dropping" MK itself, then going back to the resort (WL in our case) to swim/rest, then coming back for our early dinner reservation at 3:50.  Well, maybe not rope dropping, since it will be EMH, but getting there relatively early.
> 
> We're only there for 5 nights (yes, I said only five nights ), and the kids want to do a water park one day.... so I figure doing the day of, and then the night of, the party would effectively be our "two days" of MK, which IMHO needs two days to experience properly.  Maybe swing by in the morning before we leave for one final visit of the trip.
> 
> Follow-up question... what are typical plans for the day after the party?  I assume not doing another rope-drop the next morning.


Late morning breakfast with some resort hoping (monorail resorts).  Evening at the parks or some mini golf.


----------



## Cinderumbrella

Kickstart said:


> I was thinking about "rope dropping" MK itself, then going back to the resort (WL in our case) to swim/rest, then coming back for our early dinner reservation at 3:50.  Well, maybe not rope dropping, since it will be EMH, but getting there relatively early.
> 
> We're only there for 5 nights (yes, I said only five nights ), and the kids want to do a water park one day.... so I figure doing the day of, and then the night of, the party would effectively be our "two days" of MK, which IMHO needs two days to experience properly.  Maybe swing by in the morning before we leave for one final visit of the trip.
> 
> Follow-up question... what are typical plans for the day after the party?  I assume not doing another rope-drop the next morning.



We sleep in, head to Disney Springs for lunch somewhere (walk ins are easy at lunch) then go to a park for late afternoon and evening (first FP booked for around 4).


----------



## mesaboy2

Kickstart said:


> Add-on question...
> 
> If you go to MK during the day, and also have party tickets that same night... can you "double" your fast passes, so to speak.  i.e. have three FPs earlier in the day, and then three more between 3:30 and 6pm as part of the "party ticket"?





Kickstart said:


> Even if you're at a different park... say I went to AK that day/morning... if I used 3 FPs there I couldn't then book three under the party ticket?
> 
> Thanks



From Post #10 of the FP FAQ, last sentence emphasized for clarity.  In six years of maintaining the FP FAQ thread and reading thousands of posts, I have not heard of a single person booking more than 3 in a single day using multiple tickets.  Your only option for more is to stay club level at certain deluxe resorts, and then paying an additional $50 per person per day for the privilege.



mesaboy2 said:


> - *FPs cannot be scheduled during hard-ticket events such as Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party, Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party, Early Morning Magic, or Disney After Hours.* In the past, MNSSHP or MVMCP tickets could be used for scheduling FPs during the party’s 3-hour grace period from 4:00p to 7:00p. Currently this is still generally true (albeit only from 4:00p to 6:00p) but only for some guests in certain ticket situations. *If a guest is attending during the day and a party on the same night, the maximum of 3 prescheduled FPs per guest still applies.*


----------



## mara512

FoxC63 said:


> Nope.  It's 3 FP's per day period.



I thought once you used your 3 you could then book another fast pass.  Is that not an option anymore?


----------



## PolyRob

mara512 said:


> I thought once you used your 3 you could then book another fast pass.  Is that not an option anymore?


It still is!

Everyone meant you can initially pre-book up to 3 total per day. Once you've used your initial 3, you are eligible for a 4th, 5th, 6th, etc


----------



## mara512

PolyRob said:


> It still is!
> 
> Everyone meant you can initially pre-book up to 3 total per day. Once you've used your initial 3, you are eligible for a 4th, 5th, 6th, etc



That’s what I thought.


----------



## Goofy'sPal

I love MNSSHP
I will be going back to WDW for the first time since 2017 when I went to two parties.  I enjoyed MNSSHP for the first time in 2015.  I usually go solo.  This year Im going solo to one party and the other party Im going with my sister and brother in law who havent been to WDW in 20 and 25 years.  Ill be going October 17 my first day at WDW. Also October 21 with my sister and brother in law.  Let me know if anyone wants to hang out


----------



## Kickstart

mesaboy2 said:


> From Post #10 of the FP FAQ, last sentence emphasized for clarity.  In six years of maintaining the FP FAQ thread and reading thousands of posts, I have not heard of a single person booking more than 3 in a single day using multiple tickets.  Your only option for more is to stay club level at certain deluxe resorts, and then paying an additional $50 per person per day for the privilege.



Ah... thanks mesaboy2.  I should have caught that.


----------



## Kickstart

FoxC63 said:


> @Kickstart
> 
> It doesn't matter what park you go to, you only get 3 FP's per day. The discussion of trying to go around it is not welcome on the DIS as it violates Disney Terms.  The DIS will shut down, delete and do what ever they deem necessary to prevent this discussion going further.



Thanks for clarifying!... I definitely was not trying to circumvent any policies...  Sorry if it appeared that way.  Just trying to figure out what the policy is.  Which apparently is in the FAQ I should have read... sorry.


----------



## FoxC63

Kickstart said:


> Thanks for clarifying!... I definitely was not trying to circumvent any policies...  Sorry if it appeared that way.  Just trying to figure out what the policy is.  Which apparently is in the FAQ I should have read... sorry.



No worries.


----------



## KNovacovschi

Aries14 said:


> I did my fast passes this morning for my party day and they didn't have any passed 6pm



They won’t, FPS are not available during the party. You can book them between 4-6 as long as you haven’t already booked 3 for that day.


----------



## disneyworldsk

Cinderumbrella said:


> We sleep in, head to Disney Springs for lunch somewhere (walk ins are easy at lunch) then go to a park for late afternoon and evening (first FP booked for around 4).


super helpful ideas. you all just cemented my itinerary. thanks. and no golf for us for august just too hot for me. next time...


----------



## LadyRayado

Finally bought our tickets and booked FPs for August 16th - less than two months now!


----------



## Kickstart

Cinderumbrella said:


> We sleep in, head to Disney Springs for lunch somewhere (walk ins are easy at lunch) then go to a park for late afternoon and evening (first FP booked for around 4).





disneyworldsk said:


> super helpful ideas. you all just cemented my itinerary. thanks. and no golf for us for august just too hot for me. next time...



@Cinderumbrella 
Yes, thanks for the suggestion... 

I was thinking about doing a water park the next morning, since I don't believe they have EMH anymore, so a slightly later morning.
And... for us the next morning will be a Saturday in late September (9/28) - so crowds will hopefully be minimal.


----------



## jhoannam

LadyRayado said:


> Finally bought our tickets and booked FPs for August 16th - less than two months now!


woohoo! we'll be there too.


----------



## DisneyMomx7

We will be there the 16th too!  We are actually doing a Universal vacation this time: staying at Portofino. This way we get a little Disney fix too!


----------



## Cluelyss

DisneyMomx7 said:


> We will be there the 16th too!  We are actually doing a Universal vacation this time: staying at Portofino. This way we get a little Disney fix too!


We did that for MVMCP last year....a great compromise IMO!!


----------



## Kc0912

Kickstart said:


> Follow-up question... what are typical plans for the day after the party?  I assume not doing another rope-drop the next morning.



Call me crazy.... not only are me and my husband of 3 days (at the time) rope-dropping another park the next morning. We are rope-dropping SW:GE at 6am for the last EEMH. 

Though; we’ll be back in bed by 10am probably.


----------



## krd315

Kickstart said:


> Follow-up question... what are typical plans for the day after the party?  I assume not doing another rope-drop the next morning.


 We are sleeping in and going to Hollywood studios late afternoon to close.


----------



## MyTwoPrincesses

krd315 said:


> We are sleeping in and going to Hollywood studios late afternoon to close.



The day of the party we are sleeping in and hanging at the resort until we leave for MK.

The day after, I have a lunch ADR at CRT do we are going to sleep in a bit and do that, eventually hop over to AK.


----------



## FoxC63

Kc0912 said:


> *Call me crazy.*... not only are me and my husband of 3 days (at the time) rope-dropping another park the next morning. We are rope-dropping SW:GE at 6am for the last EEMH.
> 
> Though; we’ll be back in bed by 10am probably.



Okay, you're crazy!   

Seriously, we could not do that!  We would be zombiefied!!!


----------



## Disneylovingmomof2

Hi all - this may have been discussed on a prior page but hoping to avoid having to scroll through 84 pages 
Just booked for October - looking for advice on how the crowds are at the parties as we haven’t been to one yet. Do people get spots for fireworks way in advance? Like is it crazy crowds? Not sure if the dessert party would be worth it on a party night? Also the same question for the parade, is it hard to get a good viewing spot?


----------



## cakebaker

Disneylovingmomof2 said:


> Hi all - this may have been discussed on a prior page but hoping to avoid having to scroll through 84 pages
> Just booked for October - looking for advice on how the crowds are at the parties as we haven’t been to one yet. Do people get spots for fireworks way in advance? Like is it crazy crowds? Not sure if the dessert party would be worth it on a party night? Also the same question for the parade, is it hard to get a good viewing spot?



We've found the last few years that crowds are very heavy, much more than they used to be. That said, I wouldn't waste party time on a dessert buffet. They do camp out for spots for the fireworks, but there are 2 parades with the last one being the least crowded and easy to get a good spot.


----------



## FoxC63

Disneylovingmomof2 said:


> Hi all - this may have been discussed on a prior page but hoping to avoid having to scroll through 84 pages
> Just booked for October - looking for advice on how the crowds are at the parties as we haven’t been to one yet. Do people get spots for fireworks way in advance? Like is it crazy crowds? Not sure if the dessert party would be worth it on a party night? Also the same question for the parade, is it hard to get a good viewing spot?



I recommend reading this review.  No nonsense, excellent photos and great tips!
Go here.


----------



## RJstanis

Disneylovingmomof2 said:


> Hi all - this may have been discussed on a prior page but hoping to avoid having to scroll through 84 pages
> Just booked for October - looking for advice on how the crowds are at the parties as we haven’t been to one yet. Do people get spots for fireworks way in advance? Like is it crazy crowds? Not sure if the dessert party would be worth it on a party night? Also the same question for the parade, is it hard to get a good viewing spot?



The past few years spots for Halloween/Xmas fireworks were way easier to come by than say HEA fireworks, and could get a great spot even last minute. With the new projections, I would think you will need to camp out at least 30min or probably more for a decent fireworks spot, but we shall see.  We like camping in front of Caseys in the fake lawn. We spread out with to-go food and have a pseudo picnic while holding our spots, or something similar on the curb for our parade viewing spot if doing the first parade. MVMCP I say you for sure want a spot on Main St, for MNSSHP we like Frontierland/Liberty Square more (unless you are in front of the flag facing Castle in Town Square). It's all personal preference but we like the atmosphere there and it's typically less crowded place to grab a spot, especially for the 2nd parade...although last year more people seemed to be catching on to this lol. If you want a front row spot, you probably need to be there 45-60min before parade time for the 1st parade, and about 30-45min before parade time for the 2nd parade most nights. If you don't need to be in the front couple of rows, I say be there about 15 minutes or so before parade time and typically you'll be ok.



cakebaker said:


> We've found the last few years that crowds are very heavy, much more than they used to be. That said, I wouldn't waste party time on a dessert buffet. They do camp out for spots for the fireworks, but there are 2 parades with the last one being the least crowded and easy to get a good spot.



This. Crowds are heavier than in years past, but definitely still better than a normal busy day at MK imo.


----------



## RJstanis

If interested in this sort of thing... A thread has been created for 2019 MNSSHP Guest List. Lets you see what other DIS'ers are going on each night of the 36 (yikes) parties, and what some of their costumes might be. You can post pictures of your costumes if you so desire and can add yourself to the roll call list. I must warn you, it's mediocre-ly run at best.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/official-2019-mnsshp-guest-list-thread.3755952/


----------



## RJstanis

I think plenty of people have chimed in with successful attempts already with booking FP+ for the party, but I just made mine this morning for my 8/23 party and wanted to reinterate no issues. This is the only ticket linked to my account (we're mainly doing Universal this trip).

What I was surprised to see though, was that all 7DMT FP+ were gone already for the day (61+ days out). In the past I've never had problems getting it for any time I wanted in the 330-6p window. I saw it on website that shows FP+ availability last night that distribution was done for this day, but I just couldn't believe it. Guess I'll have to research the best way to ride it standby. Since its inception I have never ridden it standby so this will be a first for me lol. Guess my something new experience this go round, will be actually seeing the standby cue for the first time.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

RJstanis said:


> What I was surprised to see though, was that all 7DMT FP+ were gone already for the day (61+ days out). In the past I've never had problems getting it for any time I wanted in the 330-6p window. I saw it on website that shows FP+ availability last night that distribution was done for this day, but I just couldn't believe it.



There's another thread today talking about how someone who was trying to get SDD at DHS 60+7 days out and could only get afternoon.  I think their date was 8/26.  

We need more info, but seems to be a few early signs of potential SWGE madness creeping in around that time.


----------



## RJstanis

GADisneyDad14 said:


> There's another thread today talking about how someone who was trying to get SDD at DHS 60+7 days out and could only get afternoon.  I think their date was 8/26.
> 
> We need more info, but seems to be a few early signs of potential SWGE madness creeping in around that time.



Yeah even though we are squeezing it in before SWGE opens I know I'm not the only with the same idea.  I'm already expecting bigger crowds than what I normally would expect that time of year. Should be interesting!


----------



## FoxC63

RJstanis said:


> Yeah even though we are squeezing it in before SWGE opens I know I'm not the only with the same idea.  I'm already expecting bigger crowds than what I normally would expect that time of year. Should be *interesting*!



That's not the word I'd use!


----------



## FoxC63

FoxC63 said:


> *Heads Up!*
> 
> Shopdisney "savemore" coupon is back and just in time for costumes & accessories!
> View attachment 410301
> Link:  https://www.shopdisney.com/
> 
> Ebates is currently at 10% cash back too.



Coupon expires today.


----------



## Daffodilmom21

So we have decided to get tickets to the firework dessert party, garden view, for our first time at MNSSHP on Sept 24th.  Have never been to either a dessert party or the Halloween party.  What time do people go to the dessert party and then make their way to the firework viewing area?  Can you bring food from the dessert party with you to the viewing spot, like make a plate and a little picnic?  Will we have time after the fireworks to head to Frontierland to find a spot for the second parade?  I'm thinking with doing the dessert party, we are committing ourselves to the second parade, no way to see the first one, right?


----------



## crostorfer

We honestly weren't going to go this year, we've been so many times and there really isn't anything new, but then they went and waived this Cruella's Halloween Haunt, (that includes booze), in my face, so we booked it. Going September 15th.


----------



## FoxC63

crostorfer said:


> We honestly weren't going to go this year, we've been so many times and there really isn't anything new, but then they went and waived this Cruella's Halloween Haunt, (that includes booze), in my face, so we booked it. Going September 15th.



Woot!   back!!!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

crostorfer said:


> We honestly weren't going to go this year, we've been so many times and there really isn't anything new, but then they went and waived this Cruella's Halloween Haunt, (that includes booze), in my face, so we booked it. Going September 15th.



Plus don’t forget a new fireworks show.  

Hopefully new = good.


----------



## Kickstart

Daffodilmom21 said:


> So we have decided to get tickets to the firework dessert party, garden view, for our first time at MNSSHP on Sept 24th.  Have never been to either a dessert party or the Halloween party.  What time do people go to the dessert party and then make their way to the firework viewing area?  Can you bring food from the dessert party with you to the viewing spot, like make a plate and a little picnic?  Will we have time after the fireworks to head to Frontierland to find a spot for the second parade?  I'm thinking with doing the dessert party, we are committing ourselves to the second parade, no way to see the first one, right?



It's our first MNSSHP as well, and we're also doing the "Halloween Fireworks Dessert Party with Plaza Garden Viewing" - on 9/27

There are a bunch of review posts for various plaza garden fireworks dessert parties... I think this one has the best explanation:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/mk-happily-ever-after-dessert-party-parties-discussion.3604693/
Sounds like they let you go to the viewing area about an hour before the fireworks, but 30 minutes prior should be enough.
We're also planning on watching the second parade afterwards... I don't remember where I read it (maybe in the same thread), but I thought I recall someone saying we should have enough time to make it over to Frontierland after the fireworks dessert party to catch a good spot for the second parade.  Although I'm not sure how easy it will be walking against the flow of people leaving the park.

Also a post of the viewing location:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...ar-celebration.3665880/page-299#post-59623834
Good Luck!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Daffodilmom21 said:


> So we have decided to get tickets to the firework dessert party, garden view, for our first time at MNSSHP on Sept 24th.  Have never been to either a dessert party or the Halloween party.  What time do people go to the dessert party and then make their way to the firework viewing area?  Can you bring food from the dessert party with you to the viewing spot, like make a plate and a little picnic?  Will we have time after the fireworks to head to Frontierland to find a spot for the second parade?  I'm thinking with doing the dessert party, we are committing ourselves to the second parade, no way to see the first one, right?



Against my own advice, I’ve done the Plaza Garden dessert party the past two years.  

My experience is that the dessert parties during MNSSHP have tended to be a rather casual affair.  Low crowds, low maintenance, low stress.  It’s different than a regular MK/HEA night where the dessert parties tend to be full and you want to think strategically about when to head to the garden.  

You can check in 1.5 hours pre-show, which to me is crazy overkill.  We much prefer to check-in 45’ish mins pre-show, grab a few desserts, then head to the garden to relax a bit before the show.  

I have never personally witnsessed it, but there are reports from time to time of CMs offering to go boxes or plates - although YMMV. 

MAJOR CAVEAT - with the new show this year and assumed addition of material projection elements, that has the potential to change the dessert party event dynamics.  We’ll need to wait and see just what kind of premium the view has, if the dessert party becomes more popular, etc.


----------



## Daffodilmom21

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Against my own advice, I’ve done the Plaza Garden dessert party the past two years.
> 
> My experience is that the dessert parties during MNSSHP have tended to be a rather casual affair.  Low crowds, low maintenance, low stress.  It’s different than a regular MK/HEA night where the dessert parties tend to be full and you want to think strategically about when to head to the garden.
> 
> You can check in 1.5 hours pre-show, which to me is crazy overkill.  We much prefer to check-in 45’ish mins pre-show, grab a few desserts, then head to the garden to relax a bit before the show.
> 
> I have never personally witnsessed it, but there are reports from time to time of CMs offering to go boxes or plates - although YMMV.
> 
> MAJOR CAVEAT - with the new show this year and assumed addition of material projection elements, that has the potential to change the dessert party event dynamics.  We’ll need to wait and see just what kind of premium the view has, if the dessert party becomes more popular, etc.



Thanks so much for replying.  So many unknowns this year with many new things including SWGA.  

Really would not waste an 1.5 time going too early to the party, but like the idea of snagging a few treats and bringing them with us to our watching spot.  I have seen other talk about bringing their own containers, thinking maybe even the cookie boxes that they sell at craft stores, store flat in bag until time to use them.  Just thinking of options.


----------



## evlaina

Kc0912 said:


> Call me crazy.... not only are me and my husband of 3 days (at the time) rope-dropping another park the next morning. We are rope-dropping SW:GE at 6am for the last EEMH.
> 
> Though; we’ll be back in bed by 10am probably.


Not crazy at all! We're rope drop to close people all day every day!


----------



## keishashadow

GADisneyDad14 said:


> There's another thread today talking about how someone who was trying to get SDD at DHS 60+7 days out and could only get afternoon.  I think their date was 8/26.
> 
> We need more info, but seems to be a few early signs of potential SWGE madness creeping in around that time.



I couldn’t score one for any day on 4th of July trip either but, i will keep trying up to the end lol.


----------



## Disneymom1126

AliceandPete said:


> I read in here a few accounts that people were able to book fastpass on party days . I think they are maybe last few pages .





RJstanis said:


> I think plenty of people have chimed in with successful attempts already with booking FP+ for the party, but I just made mine this morning for my 8/23 party and wanted to reinterate no issues. This is the only ticket linked to my account (we're mainly doing Universal this trip).
> 
> What I was surprised to see though, was that all 7DMT FP+ were gone already for the day (61+ days out). In the past I've never had problems getting it for any time I wanted in the 330-6p window. I saw it on website that shows FP+ availability last night that distribution was done for this day, but I just couldn't believe it. Guess I'll have to research the best way to ride it standby. Since its inception I have never ridden it standby so this will be a first for me lol. Guess my something new experience this go round, will be actually seeing the standby cue for the first time.



Just adding in my experience. We are going on 8/20, so I just booked FP at the end of last week. Now, we are only doing the party so I don't have the 60+ to rely on and I wasn't figuring I would get 7DMT, but I have gone in a few times to try and modify things, and there are hardly any options after 3:15 p.m. when I do so. I have three more people to add to my party who haven't bought their tickets yet, and I am worried about being able to add them in later given what I am seeing as hardly any availability right now. I'm wondering if they will drop more at some point. I'm a pretty wise FP booker with mutliple trips' experience and I haven't seen this little availability ever.


----------



## theotherlostprincess

RJstanis said:


> I think plenty of people have chimed in with successful attempts already with booking FP+ for the party, but I just made mine this morning for my 8/23 party and wanted to reinterate no issues. This is the only ticket linked to my account (we're mainly doing Universal this trip).
> 
> What I was surprised to see though, was that all 7DMT FP+ were gone already for the day (61+ days out). In the past I've never had problems getting it for any time I wanted in the 330-6p window. I saw it on website that shows FP+ availability last night that distribution was done for this day, but I just couldn't believe it. Guess I'll have to research the best way to ride it standby. Since its inception I have never ridden it standby so this will be a first for me lol. Guess my something new experience this go round, will be actually seeing the standby cue for the first time.


Can you tell me or message me what website it is that tells you the abaviliblity?


----------



## monique5

*Update*

Added to Post #1 - 
*OFFICIAL 2019 MNSHHP GUEST LIST THREAD:*


----------



## Disneymom1126

Disneymom1126 said:


> Just adding in my experience. We are going on 8/20, so I just booked FP at the end of last week. Now, we are only doing the party so I don't have the 60+ to rely on and I wasn't figuring I would get 7DMT, but I have gone in a few times to try and modify things, and there are hardly any options after 3:15 p.m. when I do so. I have three more people to add to my party who haven't bought their tickets yet, and I am worried about being able to add them in later given what I am seeing as hardly any availability right now. I'm wondering if they will drop more at some point. I'm a pretty wise FP booker with mutliple trips' experience and I haven't seen this little availability ever.



Quoting myself lol...so I looked today for FP+ again for 8/20 using "modify" and there is not one option available after 3:15 p.m. This far out there should at least be some of the less popular FP available - I wouldn't think 8/20 would be that busy of a day. Anyone else experiencing this in their FP booking? Maybe it's a glitch? Not even things like Mad Tea Party or Monster's Inc Laugh Floor that tend to always have FP available are available after 3:15. It just says "we didn't find any results that matched your selection. Here are the closest available times" and then the times available are like 2:25, 2:50, 3:05, etc. with the latest being 3:15 for any attraction!


----------



## LadyRayado

Disneymom1126 said:


> Quoting myself lol...so I looked today for FP+ again for 8/20 using "modify" and there is not one option available after 3:15 p.m. This far out there should at least be some of the less popular FP available - I wouldn't think 8/20 would be that busy of a day. Anyone else experiencing this in their FP booking? Maybe it's a glitch? Not even things like Mad Tea Party or Monster's Inc Laugh Floor that tend to always have FP available are available after 3:15. It just says "we didn't find any results that matched your selection. Here are the closest available times" and then the times available are like 2:25, 2:50, 3:05, etc. with the latest being 3:15 for any attraction!



So this is interesting. I already made my FP for August 16th. MNSSHP tickets only this trip, no park tickets. When I go to modify and search for other times - nothing is available past 3:20.


----------



## TheOneWithTheTriplets

Disneymom1126 said:


> Quoting myself lol...so I looked today for FP+ again for 8/20 using "modify" and there is not one option available after 3:15 p.m. This far out there should at least be some of the less popular FP available - I wouldn't think 8/20 would be that busy of a day. Anyone else experiencing this in their FP booking? Maybe it's a glitch? Not even things like Mad Tea Party or Monster's Inc Laugh Floor that tend to always have FP available are available after 3:15. It just says "we didn't find any results that matched your selection. Here are the closest available times" and then the times available are like 2:25, 2:50, 3:05, etc. with the latest being 3:15 for any attraction!





LadyRayado said:


> So this is interesting. I already made my FP for August 16th. MNSSHP tickets only this trip, no park tickets. When I go to modify and search for other times - nothing is available past 3:20.




It won't show you options that conflict with another FP. So, if you're modifying a 3:30 but have FP at 4:30 and 5:30 already, it won't show you anything that touches the 4:30 - 6 window your 2nd and 3rd FP block out. This limits your modify options in the 1st FP to 3:30 or earlier.

Try modifying a later FP and you'll see what's available in the later window.


----------



## MaleficentRN

I swear I saw there will be beer and wine at Cruella's Halloween Hideaway, but now I don't see mention of that anywhere. Did I make this up in my head?


----------



## BravePrincessMerida

Kickstart said:


> Follow-up question... what are typical plans for the day after the party?  I assume not doing another rope-drop the next morning.



We have a late (10:05A) ADR at 1900 PF then plan to head back to the resort (YC) to get ready for the Waynama Safari at AKL. If we’re not dragging after breakfast and have an hour or two, maybe mini golf at Fantasia.


----------



## BravePrincessMerida

MaleficentRN said:


> I swear I saw there will be beer and wine at Cruella's Halloween Hideaway, but now I don't see mention of that anywhere. Did I make this up in my head?



You didn’t make it up.


----------



## RJstanis

Bah, it will probably only be a placeholder or more than likely I'll buyer's remorse it, but I reserved the Fireworks Dessert Party Plaza viewing (against my better judgement).

I want to see how the 2nd party is (hopefully someone will announce) in terms of crowds in the Hub (I do not use 1st party as an indicator for anything) . If its HEA insane, I'll begrudgingly keep this for our party 8/23. I like sitting in the lawn and dont want to start holding a spot a 100 days ahead of time for it, or sharing a shoulder with someone else during the show. My kids loved the HS Star Wars Dessert Party and have been begging for another (I'm going to try and start begging them to pay for it and see what happens).


----------



## jhoannam

MaleficentRN said:


> I swear I saw there will be beer and wine at Cruella's Halloween Hideaway, but now I don't see mention of that anywhere. Did I make this up in my head?


It's on the DIsney Blog 
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...alloween-party-cruellas-halloween-hide-a-way/ 

 "Mini De Vil brownies and a variety of beverages including beer and wine selections and more!"


----------



## Cluelyss

RJstanis said:


> Bah, it will probably only be a placeholder or more than likely I'll buyer's remorse it, but I reserved the Fireworks Dessert Party Plaza viewing (against my better judgement).
> 
> I want to see how the 2nd party is (hopefully someone will announce) in terms of crowds in the Hub (I do not use 1st party as an indicator for anything) . If its HEA insane, I'll begrudgingly keep this for our party 8/23. I like sitting in the lawn and dont want to start holding a spot a 100 days ahead of time for it, or sharing a shoulder with someone else during the show. My kids loved the HS Star Wars Dessert Party and have been begging for another (I'm going to try and start begging them to pay for it and see what happens).


Don’t forget there’s a 5-day cancellation policy on this one.....you’ll have to go by first party reviews, unfortunately.


----------



## RJstanis

Cluelyss said:


> Don’t forget there’s a 5-day cancellation policy on this one.....you’ll have to go by first party reviews, unfortunately.



That was the next thing I was going to look at. Thanks for letting me know...and for making me contradict myself lol.


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> Don’t forget there’s a 5-day cancellation policy on this one.....you’ll have to go by first party reviews, unfortunately.



Thanks for the reminder, I added that to my Itinerary and will cancel if need be.   Hope to see awesome reports.  I'll be checking the weather forecast closely too.  

FYI - to those interested,  Cruella's Halloween Hide-A-Way is a *2 day cancellation.*  This is confirmed on the email Disney sent me.


----------



## Disneymom1126

TheOneWithTheTriplets said:


> It won't show you options that conflict with another FP. So, if you're modifying a 3:30 but have FP at 4:30 and 5:30 already, it won't show you anything that touches the 4:30 - 6 window your 2nd and 3rd FP block out. This limits your modify options in the 1st FP to 3:30 or earlier.
> 
> Try modifying a later FP and you'll see what's available in the later window.



I didn't even think of that - so much for the "I'm a FP veteran" that I wrote in my original post lol. Thanks for the help!


----------



## CampbellzSoup

For those of us who love the Halloween spirit however don’t enjoy walking around sweaty and hot I’ve always found that the shirts get the job done they’re cute and affective and really get you into the mood


----------



## krd315

Any idea how many tickets they may sell for Cruella's. Wondering how crowded it will be as Tony's is a smaller restaurant.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

krd315 said:


> Any idea how many tickets they may sell for Cruella's. Wondering how crowded it will be as Tony's is a smaller restaurant.



Well it’s supposedly a grab and go so I assume until they sell out.  You’re suppose to get your food maybe cool out and get out and enjoy the party and then enjoy parade viewing.


----------



## FoxC63

krd315 said:


> Any idea how many tickets they may sell for Cruella's. Wondering how crowded it will be as Tony's is a smaller restaurant.



The restaurant boasts three eating areas: The main room, which simulates a classic yet casual Italian eatery; a glass-enclosed sun room for prime park viewing and protection from the elements; and an outdoor patio directly on Main Street.

Seating Capacity - 245

I thought I read on WDW website that they would like us to share tables with other guests.


----------



## FoxC63

CampbellzSoup said:


> For those of us who love the Halloween spirit



 Boo to You!  
I may have missed it but I didn't see you on the 2019 MNSSHP Guest List thread.  
So happy you're attending you give great reviews and I love your photos!


----------



## FoxC63

@BravePrincessMerida 

Every time I see this...

I keep thinking, wow that's one big ad until I realize it's you!


----------



## krd315

FoxC63 said:


> The restaurant boasts three eating areas: The main room, which simulates a classic yet casual Italian eatery; a glass-enclosed sun room for prime park viewing and protection from the elements; and an outdoor patio directly on Main Street.
> 
> Seating Capacity - 245
> 
> I thought I read on WDW website that they would like us to share tables with other guests.


Thank you for the info. I didn't realize there was an outdoor seating as well. We don't mind sharing a table but there are 6 of us and with my mom in a wheelchair we have to plan a little more. We would like to meet Cruella, sit, rest and snack for a little while.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

FoxC63 said:


> Boo to You!
> I may have missed it but I didn't see you on the 2019 MNSSHP Guest List thread.
> So happy you're attending you give great reviews and I love your photos!



You just made my night


----------



## Cluelyss

FoxC63 said:


> The restaurant boasts three eating areas: The main room, which simulates a classic yet casual Italian eatery; a glass-enclosed sun room for prime park viewing and protection from the elements; and an outdoor patio directly on Main Street.
> 
> Seating Capacity - 245
> 
> I thought I read on WDW website that they would like us to share tables with other guests.


I believe they have to keep attendance at or around that max capacity number on the chance that everyone is there at the same time? This also jives with what I believe I heard as a 250 cap on the event during MVMCP last year.


----------



## MyTwoPrincesses

Disneymom1126 said:


> Quoting myself lol...so I looked today for FP+ again for 8/20 using "modify" and there is not one option available after 3:15 p.m. This far out there should at least be some of the less popular FP available - I wouldn't think 8/20 would be that busy of a day. Anyone else experiencing this in their FP booking? Maybe it's a glitch? Not even things like Mad Tea Party or Monster's Inc Laugh Floor that tend to always have FP available are available after 3:15. It just says "we didn't find any results that matched your selection. Here are the closest available times" and then the times available are like 2:25, 2:50, 3:05, etc. with the latest being 3:15 for any attraction!



I am going to the same party and I believe the afternoon fastpasses (the ones that work for party guests) may be gone.  I chose Jungle Cruise for the 5:30-6:00 slot and had second thoughts and decided I wanted the Tomorrowland speedway and I can’t modify any of my FP+ selections unless i choose something earlier (before 3:30).


----------



## Pdollar88

Bought my plane ticket, so I'm now for sure headed down in September. Now to buy my Halloween party ticket for - Friday the 13th!


----------



## victoriasmommy

What time should we line up for Genie/Jasmine? 
I'm thinking there will be a big line this year?


----------



## RJstanis

Delete...duplicate


----------



## RJstanis

victoriasmommy said:


> What time should we line up for Genie/Jasmine?
> I'm thinking there will be a big line this year?



If I had to guess it would be longer than normal but no where near Jack and Sally, 7D, or Moana lines. I would line up 30 min ahead of time and prob be ok. Make sure you talk to the CM running the line to see who is coming out first. It could be Jasmine/Genie, or Aladdin/Abu as they rotate. If you're not going to the first party I'm sure someone who is/has will chime in afterwards via DIS or blogger.


----------



## FoxC63

victoriasmommy said:


> What time should we line up for Genie/Jasmine?
> I'm thinking there will be a big line this year?





RJstanis said:


> If I had to guess it would be longer than normal but no where near Jack and Sally, 7D, or Moana lines. I would line up *30 min* ahead of time and prob be ok. Make sure you talk to the CM running the line to see who is coming out first. It could be Jasmine/Genie, or Aladdin/Abu as they rotate. If you're not going to the first party I'm sure someone who is/has will chime in afterwards via DIS or blogger.



Totally agree with that estimate at least for now and if you plan on being first in line!


----------



## keishashadow

FoxC63 said:


> The restaurant boasts three eating areas: The main room, which simulates a classic yet casual Italian eatery; a glass-enclosed sun room for prime park viewing and protection from the elements; and an outdoor patio directly on Main Street.
> 
> Seating Capacity - 245
> 
> I thought I read on WDW website that they would like us to share tables with other guests.



Knowing that the sort to book special add on events at this stage of the game are Disney planners, I assume more than a few people will stake out their turf early on and hold it down 

Just hope not a lot of that one person at a large empty table thing   Would def make the concept of fluid crowd coming & going being an issue. 

There appears to be a ton of space outside where one can stand if the same as last year’s mvmcp events


----------



## Disneymom1126

MyTwoPrincesses said:


> I am going to the same party and I believe the afternoon fastpasses (the ones that work for party guests) may be gone.  I chose Jungle Cruise for the 5:30-6:00 slot and had second thoughts and decided I wanted the Tomorrowland speedway and I can’t modify any of my FP+ selections unless i choose something earlier (before 3:30).



Did you try modifying the late one first (Jungle Cruise)? Someone had responded that it won't show you times that conflict with other FP that you have scheduled. Is your middle FP from 4:30 - 5:30? The good news is that worst case scenario during the party you should be able to do Tomorrowland Speedway as basically a walk on or very little wait (at least that was my experience at previous parties!)


----------



## mbcary

Pdollar88 said:


> Bought my plane ticket, so I'm now for sure headed down in September. Now to buy my Halloween party ticket for - Friday the 13th!



I did it completely backwards. Bought my party ticket before having a flight!


----------



## FoxC63

keishashadow said:


> Knowing that the sort to book special add on events at this stage of the game are Disney planners, I assume more than a few people will stake out their turf early on and hold it down
> 
> Just hope not a lot of that one person at a large empty table thing   Would def make the concept of fluid crowd coming & going being an issue.
> 
> There appears to be a ton of space outside where one can stand if the same as last year’s mvmcp events



I really like the idea of the mingle vibe going on here.  Some people are certainly territorial for whatever reason but I think most are ready to have a relaxing and enjoyable evening.  I know I am!

It's great to know we have access to the entire restaurant and it's also worth noting should inclement weather play havoc on our parties, those who book this package have shelter.


----------



## MyTwoPrincesses

Disneymom1126 said:


> Did you try modifying the late one first (Jungle Cruise)? Someone had responded that it won't show you times that conflict with other FP that you have scheduled. Is your middle FP from 4:30 - 5:30? The good news is that worst case scenario during the party you should be able to do Tomorrowland Speedway as basically a walk on or very little wait (at least that was my experience at previous parties!)



Yes, but my 3:30 a 4:30 and 4:30 a 5:30 are Space and Splash and those are completely gone! Good to know that the speedway will basically be a walk in during the party!  We have another MK evening as well! I want to get it in without much wait because that line gets so hot!


----------



## Disneymom1126

MyTwoPrincesses said:


> Yes, but my 3:30 a 4:30 and 4:30 a 5:30 are Space and Splash and those are completely gone! Good to know that the speedway will basically be a walk in during the party!  We have another MK evening as well! I want to get it in without much wait because that line gets so hot!



The time conflict must be the issue then! My middle one is 4:20 - 5:20 and I was able to see a 5:20 - 6:00 option for Tomorrowland Speedway when I was searching last night! You wouldn't have seen it though since your middle one ends at 5:30. I feel like maybe that has changed in the system because before I would see ones that conflicted and then it would just ask me if I wanted to drop the one that was conflicting, but it doesn't seem to do that anymore. Oh well! It will be a fun evening regardless!  I totally agree that the line for that gets really hot...I also don't know if I'm quite prepared for Disney in August yet!


----------



## MyTwoPrincesses

Disneymom1126 said:


> The time conflict must be the issue then! My middle one is 4:20 - 5:20 and I was able to see a 5:20 - 6:00 option for Tomorrowland Speedway when I was searching last night! You wouldn't have seen it though since your middle one ends at 5:30. I feel like maybe that has changed in the system because before I would see ones that conflicted and then it would just ask me if I wanted to drop the one that was conflicting, but it doesn't seem to do that anymore. Oh well! It will be a fun evening regardless!  I totally agree that the line for that gets really hot...I also don't know if I'm quite prepared for Disney in August yet!



I find FP+ to be so complicated!!! This is my first full trip using it.  My last long trip to WDW, they were transitioning so we got to try FP+ but paper fastpasses were also available in the park.  We then went to DL the following year and then no Disney trips at all for 3.5 years.  We were in EP only for one day (Christmas Day) after our cruise on the Disney Dream in December and I was able to use FP+, but this is the first time I have tried to coordinate multiple parks and days.   I wish you could see the big picture and shift things around more easily.


----------



## ksromack

I am really torn between booking Cruella's party and the fireworks party.  We did just do MVMCP last December with the Tony's event and that parade view is so outstanding....but since we just did MNSSHP last fall and the fireworks are new this year I feel we should do the fireworks dessert party.  But I hate to miss out on the Cruella thing too!


----------



## FoxC63

ksromack said:


> I am really torn between booking Cruella's party and the fireworks party.  We did just do MVMCP last December with the Tony's event and that parade view is so outstanding....but since we just did MNSSHP last fall and the fireworks are new this year I feel we should do the fireworks dessert party.  But I hate to miss out on the Cruella thing too!



MUST do two parties, at least that's what I told my guy


----------



## sheila14

FoxC63 said:


> MUST do two parties, at least that's what I told my guy


I already have 2 parties planned and depending on the weather I might do the Sunday party while I am there.  Who knows!!! All I know is that I want to stay far away from SWGE.


----------



## FoxC63

*Heads Up!*



*Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique at Disney’s Grand Floridian to Open Aug. 6; Reservations Now Open*

Children ages 3-12 can be transformed into an “elegant princess or a gallant knight” at the magical salon. Fairy Godmothers-in-Training assist with a variety of makeovers that are available and can include hairstyling, nail polish, accessories, gowns and more, depending on the package you choose.
LINK

Thanks Jackie Gailey


----------



## Princess Michele

We are joining the MNSSHP crew.  I just purchased tickets for the 8/27 and 8/30 parties.  This will be our first time attending the Halloween parties.  We have attended MVMCP previously.  I do not want to spend money unnecessarily but I am thinking about doing the Fireworks dessert party one night and Cruella's party the other night.  One of the highlights for us is seeing characters which are not usually out and I do not want to waste time staking out a spot for the fireworks or parade.


----------



## heazer

In regards to the add on party at Tony's, I would guess that the crowd will be similar to the add on they offered for the MVMCP in the same spot.  They had a dessert buffet set up, a hot food buffet, and a cold food buffet.  The bar was an additional stop.  It was open seating, you sat wherever you found a spot.  The first time we went in and grabbed snacks, it was pretty early in the event and mostly empty.  Lots more people looking for beverages that time around.  We left and came back mid party and it was more crowded, but plenty of open tables.  And then we came back and sat for awhile at the end of the event as the party emptied out.  Even at the height of the crowd, not everyone was there at once.  So there was always open seats/tables.  Nobody sits there for hours, as it's valuable party and parade time.  I think you should be fine finding a spot for a family to sit together.


----------



## jhoannam

heazer said:


> In regards to the add on party at Tony's, I would guess that the crowd will be similar to the add on they offered for the MVMCP in the same spot.  They had a dessert buffet set up, a hot food buffet, and a cold food buffet.  The bar was an additional stop.  It was open seating, you sat wherever you found a spot.  The first time we went in and grabbed snacks, it was pretty early in the event and mostly empty.  Lots more people looking for beverages that time around.  We left and came back mid party and it was more crowded, but plenty of open tables.  And then we came back and sat for awhile at the end of the event as the party emptied out.  Even at the height of the crowd, not everyone was there at once.  So there was always open seats/tables.  Nobody sits there for hours, as it's valuable party and parade time.  I think you should be fine finding a spot for a family to sit together.


What time did you show up for the parade? What was the viewing area like?


----------



## Sjm9911

Kc0912 said:


> Call me crazy.... not only are me and my husband of 3 days (at the time) rope-dropping another park the next morning. We are rope-dropping SW:GE at 6am for the last EEMH.
> 
> Though; we’ll be back in bed by 10am probably.


Ill see you there. Lol


----------



## heazer

The parade viewing area for the Christmas Party was the Tony's side half of the center island in Town Square.  The Christmas tree was up, and that area is where most people packed in, as it gave you a straight down Main Street view of the parade.  We walked over to the reserved area right about the time that the parade was starting, knowing it would take awhile to get from the back of the park to the front.  So we stood facing Tony's, next to one of the dips in the sidewalk for strollers and wheelchairs.  We were never crowded, and people were pretty much just lining the reserved area in a single line, standing next to each other.  I saw cast members "evict" a few guests that were not part of the add on party when they attempted to duck into the area as the parade was approaching.  There was space between us the and the next family, and that pattern followed around the curve.  That wasn't the case up by the Christmas tree.  So your experience with the crowd in the reserved area will depend on how sold out the add on party actually is, and how important it is for your group to be in a specific viewing spot of that area.  For your reference, we went on a Thursday night, the week before Thanksgiving.  Our little group got LOTS of attention and interaction from the elves that were tossing around and dancing with their giant inflatables.  Our neighbors had just as much attention.  I'm not sure if it was by accident or design, but it seemed like the elves spent way more time with the guests in the reserved island than the ones lining the regular sidewalks by Tony's and the train station. 

It might be helpful for you to find some reviews about the add on party at Tony's from this past Christmas.  A nice cross section of them may give you an idea of what you may experience at the Halloween version!


----------



## mommy-3

Can you purchase turkey legs during the party?


----------



## jhoannam

heazer said:


> The parade viewing area for the Christmas Party was the Tony's side half of the center island in Town Square.  The Christmas tree was up, and that area is where most people packed in, as it gave you a straight down Main Street view of the parade.  We walked over to the reserved area right about the time that the parade was starting, knowing it would take awhile to get from the back of the park to the front.  So we stood facing Tony's, next to one of the dips in the sidewalk for strollers and wheelchairs.  We were never crowded, and people were pretty much just lining the reserved area in a single line, standing next to each other.  I saw cast members "evict" a few guests that were not part of the add on party when they attempted to duck into the area as the parade was approaching.  There was space between us the and the next family, and that pattern followed around the curve.  That wasn't the case up by the Christmas tree.  So your experience with the crowd in the reserved area will depend on how sold out the add on party actually is, and how important it is for your group to be in a specific viewing spot of that area.  For your reference, we went on a Thursday night, the week before Thanksgiving.  Our little group got LOTS of attention and interaction from the elves that were tossing around and dancing with their giant inflatables.  Our neighbors had just as much attention.  I'm not sure if it was by accident or design, but it seemed like the elves spent way more time with the guests in the reserved island than the ones lining the regular sidewalks by Tony's and the train station.
> 
> It might be helpful for you to find some reviews about the add on party at Tony's from this past Christmas.  A nice cross section of them may give you an idea of what you may experience at the Halloween version!


Thank you! We are going to the first party. Just trying to get some reference as to how things worked.


----------



## Kc0912

Sjm9911 said:


> Ill see you there. Lol



Hahaha. I decided we were doing 6am Galaxy’s Edge after the Halloween Party in my head. But as soon as I typed it I like floated over my body and realised I’d have a shorter marriage than a Kardashian if I did that. I have been brainstorming a better idea since then. And today I came up with it! We’re going to do 1st Nov EEMH, then go back to the hotel, sleep, before lunch at Geyser Point & getting the boat across to MK for MNSSHP.  We’ll be sleeping in on the 2nd like normal people


----------



## mckennarose

Oh boy!  I posted a while ago that I wanted to do the party again this year, but in mid August to AVOID the SWGE crowds.  Now, it may be that the only week we can do WDW is August 30- Sept. 6.  I'm officially freaking out a little, because that means the only party day we would have available is Monday Sept. 2 Labor Day but it's also the opening week of SWGE and F&W!  We're only planning on the MNSSHP and one Epcot day (we were just in WDW last month) and spending most of our time at the resorts.  

I know SWGE is a complete wild card and very hard to predict how the crowds will be all over WDW, but I'm very uneasy about it.  Is anyone else going that week and planning on the party?  Thoughts?  I keep telling myself that even a crowded day in Disney is better than no day in Disney!


----------



## ksromack

mckennarose said:


> Oh boy!  I posted a while ago that I wanted to do the party again this year, but in mid August to AVOID the SWGE crowds.  Now, it may be that the only week we can do WDW is August 30- Sept. 6.  I'm officially freaking out a little, because that means the only party day we would have available is Monday Sept. 2 Labor Day but it's also the opening week of SWGE and F&W!  We're only planning on the MNSSHP and one Epcot day (we were just in WDW last month) and spending most of our time at the resorts.
> 
> I know SWGE is a complete wild card and very hard to predict how the crowds will be all over WDW, but I'm very uneasy about it.  Is anyone else going that week and planning on the party?  Thoughts?  I keep telling myself that even a crowded day in Disney is better than no day in Disney!


Yes!  And we are going to the Sept 2 party.  It may end up being a popular party night, I fear.  We probably won't do any characters at all, though.  Just enjoy the party, rides, and ToT.


----------



## ksromack

Question.  I know last year we watched fireworks from the grassy area in front of Casey's.  I also know that it is being used for the Cinderella special package....but that shouldn't be in effect during party nights, should it?  We really want to be in front of the castle for the new fireworks show so I don't want to miss an opportunity to see that.  I just hate to tie up party time with dessert party festivities.  Any thoughts?


----------



## FoxC63

ksromack said:


> Question.  I know last year we watched fireworks from the grassy area in front of Casey's.  I also know that it is being used for the Cinderella special package....but that shouldn't be in effect during party nights, should it?  We really want to be in front of the castle for the new fireworks show so I don't want to miss an opportunity to see that.  I just hate to tie up party time with dessert party festivities.  Any thoughts?



Signature Celebration Package includes reserved viewing for “Happily Ever After” fireworks.
LINK


----------



## ksromack

FoxC63 said:


> Signature Celebration Package includes reserved viewing for “Happily Ever After” fireworks.
> LINK


So we think the grassy area in front of Casey's should be open for Halloween fireworks?


----------



## mckennarose

ksromack said:


> Yes!  And we are going to the Sept 2 party.  It may end up being a popular party night, I fear.  We probably won't do any characters at all, though.  Just enjoy the party, rides, and ToT.


No characters for us either.  Really, the only thing I'm focusing on will be the new fireworks.  I'm not going to stress about the HP show or the parade, but we will do both at some point.

I'm *hoping* people will keep their schedules flexible for SWGE, meaning they may not commit to MNSSHP if there's a chance they could get into SWGE.   I remember doing this myself for Pandora when it opened.  It's probably wishful thinking though!


----------



## reluctantredhead

ksromack said:


> I am really torn between booking Cruella's party and the fireworks party.  We did just do MVMCP last December with the Tony's event and that parade view is so outstanding....but since we just did MNSSHP last fall and the fireworks are new this year I feel we should do the fireworks dessert party.  But I hate to miss out on the Cruella thing too!


I am similarly struggling with which of these events to choose.

I've had the fireworks party booked for a while, but could still cancel and book Cruella's.  Last year for MNSSHP we did the fireworks party, and were able to find the last few spots on the curb for the 2nd parade in the area where it sounds like they reserve viewing for Cruella's.  Not sure if we got lucky or if the second parade is always that easy to get spots (our last MNSSHP before last year's was in 2006).

Am I imagining things, or do I remember reading last year that some Tony's partygoers were able to stand in the reserved area for the parade to view the fireworks?  And this is probably a dumb question, but the timing makes it impossible to attend both Cruella's and the fireworks party, right? (Can't find that "ducking thrown tomatoes" emoji, but imagine that inserted here, lol!)


----------



## ksromack

reluctantredhead said:


> I am similarly struggling with which of these events to choose.
> 
> I've had the fireworks party booked for a while, but could still cancel and book Cruella's.  Last year for MNSSHP we did the fireworks party, and were able to find the last few spots on the curb for the 2nd parade in the area where it sounds like they reserve viewing for Cruella's.  Not sure if we got lucky or if the second parade is always that easy to get spots (our last MNSSHP before last year's was in 2006).
> 
> Am I imagining things, or do I remember reading last year that some Tony's partygoers were able to stand in the reserved area for the parade to view the fireworks?  And this is probably a dumb question, but the timing makes it impossible to attend both Cruella's and the fireworks party, right? (Can't find that "ducking thrown tomatoes" emoji, but imagine that inserted here, lol!)


We did Tony's for MVMCP last year and watched fireworks from the parade viewing area first....then stayed in that area for the parade viewing.  We actually went into Tony's upon opening for the party, got some food and drink, then went out to the parade viewing area for fireworks.  After the second parade we went back in for more snacks and Prosecco.    We were right underneath the christmas tree with a straight view up Main Street.  The fireworks viewing was acceptable but I don't think it will be for this year's Halloween fireworks given the fact that it's rumored to be heavy with"castle projections".  It's great for the parade, though!


----------



## Cinderumbrella

mckennarose said:


> Oh boy!  I posted a while ago that I wanted to do the party again this year, but in mid August to AVOID the SWGE crowds.  Now, it may be that the only week we can do WDW is August 30- Sept. 6.  I'm officially freaking out a little, because that means the only party day we would have available is Monday Sept. 2 Labor Day but it's also the opening week of SWGE and F&W!  We're only planning on the MNSSHP and one Epcot day (we were just in WDW last month) and spending most of our time at the resorts.
> 
> I know SWGE is a complete wild card and very hard to predict how the crowds will be all over WDW, but I'm very uneasy about it.  Is anyone else going that week and planning on the party?  Thoughts?  I keep telling myself that even a crowded day in Disney is better than no day in Disney!



We’re doing the 8/30 party instead of 9/2 because I’m trying to leave that night open for a second chance at SWL if I need it. I’m gambling that a lot of people will be flying back home that day and locals have to work. So maybe you will be lucky with that party date?


----------



## dachsie

mommy-3 said:


> Can you purchase turkey legs during the party?


I believe the location they sell this will not be open during party


----------



## chinarider

We have Cruellas booked ( got in on the discounted price- which makes it more tempting - almost a buy 2 get 1 free scenario compared to current pricing)- DId the party 3 years ago remembered waiting for parade and having issues/squeezing with people etc ( and we're just 2 adults, not large family).   We also were there towards the end of Sept and this year we will be there the beginning of Sept.  I enjoy having preferred viewing area for parade but I am concerned about missing the projections on the castle...  Not quite sure what we will finally decide.   Looking for early reviews of everything to make the final decision...


----------



## pangyal

Perhaps I am misremembering, but I recall being advised that they don’t rope off the parade viewing area until after the fireworks. I was thinking of this same strategy for fireworks/ parade, but it doesn’t work if there is no viewing area set up yet.


----------



## ash-n-brensmom

Hello everyone! I have done something very irresponsible this week. I booked a solo WDW trip for Oct!  And....just booked the Garden View Dessert Party for 10/21! SO EXCITED!!!  
Now, I say irresponsible because I only work part time, go to college full time, and am a single parent of two teenage daughters. (Started a whole new life and went back to college at the ripe age of 46) But, all things considered....I REALLY need this trip! Lol I also am considering it a congratulatory trip to myself for doing so well in my first year. (Highest grade in my program! Yay me!!) So, I'm celebrating.
I have read through this whole thread today, while listening to WDW Halloween music on youtube. I'm really in the MNSSHP mood now!
I will be holding off on purchasing my party ticket until we get closer, but I am happy about getting in on the dessert party. I figure everyone's assumptions of needing a good spot for the new castle projections is right. 
This will be my first trip back to WDW since Oct 2016, I skipped the party that year and regretted it. Back when we were still together my ex and I took the girls to Disney every year and sometimes twice, hitting the party a few times over those years. I've always loved it so I'm happy to be returning. 
I love going Solo and I'm super excited!! 
I'll be checking in here to see any news as the wait slowly creeps along....


----------



## sheila14

ash-n-brensmom said:


> Hello everyone! I have done something very irresponsible this week. I booked a solo WDW trip for Oct!  And....just booked the Garden View Dessert Party for 10/21! SO EXCITED!!!
> Now, I say irresponsible because I only work part time, go to college full time, and am a single parent of two teenage daughters. (Started a whole new life and went back to college at the ripe age of 46) But, all things considered....I REALLY need this trip! Lol I also am considering it a congratulatory trip to myself for doing so well in my first year. (Highest grade in my program! Yay me!!) So, I'm celebrating.
> I have read through this whole thread today, while listening to WDW Halloween music on youtube. I'm really in the MNSSHP mood now!
> I will be holding off on purchasing my party ticket until we get closer, but I am happy about getting in on the dessert party. I figure everyone's assumptions of needing a good spot for the new castle projections is right.
> This will be my first trip back to WDW since Oct 2016, I skipped the party that year and regretted it. Back when we were still together my ex and I took the girls to Disney every year and sometimes twice, hitting the party a few times over those years. I've always loved it so I'm happy to be returning.
> I love going Solo and I'm super excited!!
> I'll be checking in here to see any news as the wait slowly creeps along....


Good for you for treating yourself.  You are never to old to go back to school. I got divorce unexpectedly and went back to school and now I have my MSN in nursing. I did this while working full time, 2 daughters and loosing a parent. I now go to Disney yearly by myself as a treat for all my hard work. Keep it going!!


----------



## mara512

ash-n-brensmom said:


> Hello everyone! I have done something very irresponsible this week. I booked a solo WDW trip for Oct!  And....just booked the Garden View Dessert Party for 10/21! SO EXCITED!!!
> Now, I say irresponsible because I only work part time, go to college full time, and am a single parent of two teenage daughters. (Started a whole new life and went back to college at the ripe age of 46) But, all things considered....I REALLY need this trip! Lol I also am considering it a congratulatory trip to myself for doing so well in my first year. (Highest grade in my program! Yay me!!) So, I'm celebrating.
> I have read through this whole thread today, while listening to WDW Halloween music on youtube. I'm really in the MNSSHP mood now!
> I will be holding off on purchasing my party ticket until we get closer, but I am happy about getting in on the dessert party. I figure everyone's assumptions of needing a good spot for the new castle projections is right.
> This will be my first trip back to WDW since Oct 2016, I skipped the party that year and regretted it. Back when we were still together my ex and I took the girls to Disney every year and sometimes twice, hitting the party a few times over those years. I've always loved it so I'm happy to be returning.
> I love going Solo and I'm super excited!!
> I'll be checking in here to see any news as the wait slowly creeps along....



Yeah for you!!! I hope you enjoy your trip you deserve it.  One suggestion, be careful not to wait too long to book the party.  You wouldn’t want it to sell out on your dessert night.


----------



## FoxC63

ksromack said:


> So we think the grassy area in front of Casey's should be open for Halloween fireworks?



There's no guarantees.  I do recall last year someone posting that at their party it was closed off.  I do not remember the specifics, maybe @Cluelyss  does?  I kinda think it was closed off for media night?  Sorry buddy.


----------



## FoxC63

mommy-3 said:


> Can you purchase turkey legs during the party?



This is where they sell Turkey Legs at MK but it's too soon to tell what the hours will be:

Tortuga Tavern
Prince Eric's Village Market
Liberty Square Market

_"There is even a dedicated Turkey Leg Cart in Frontierland!" _LINK

You should be able to purchase them until 5pm after that I agree with @dachie


----------



## Cluelyss

FoxC63 said:


> There's no guarantees.  I do recall last year someone posting that at their party it was closed off.  I do not remember the specifics, maybe @Cluelyss  does?  I kinda think it was closed off for media night?  Sorry buddy.


There were some nights it was open, and some nights it wasn't, and unfortunately it was a crap shoot as to how it was going to be on your night.  I don't believer there were a lot of nights it was closed (being used for media or other private parties, as best as anyone could tell) but I would definitely recommend having a back up plan if the Casey's garden is your planned viewing area.


----------



## Cluelyss

pangyal said:


> Perhaps I am misremembering, but I recall being advised that they don’t rope off the parade viewing area until after the fireworks. I was thinking of this same strategy for fireworks/ parade, but it doesn’t work if there is no viewing area set up yet.


Correct.  The area is not yet "reserved" during the fireworks (or, at least it wasn't during MVMCP last year), but you could still choose to stand there and then would be one of the first in the area once the CM's rope it off.  But I'd agree with the poster above that if the new show is projection-based, it will not be a good spot to watch from.


----------



## Cluelyss

mckennarose said:


> Oh boy!  I posted a while ago that I wanted to do the party again this year, but in mid August to AVOID the SWGE crowds.  Now, it may be that the only week we can do WDW is August 30- Sept. 6.  I'm officially freaking out a little, because that means the only party day we would have available is Monday Sept. 2 Labor Day but it's also the opening week of SWGE and F&W!  We're only planning on the MNSSHP and one Epcot day (we were just in WDW last month) and spending most of our time at the resorts.
> 
> I know SWGE is a complete wild card and very hard to predict how the crowds will be all over WDW, but I'm very uneasy about it.  Is anyone else going that week and planning on the party?  Thoughts?  I keep telling myself that even a crowded day in Disney is better than no day in Disney!


Same with us.  We booked long before SWGE opening was announced and are just going to roll with it.  I definitely fear that it will be more crowded that Labor Day weekends of prior years, but I still think it will be a better party to attend than some of the ones in late October.  Or at least, that's what I'm telling myself, LOL!  I do think that hard-core SW fans that are there for GE will be spending most of their time in Hollywood Studios those first few days, so hopefully it won't drive up party crowds as much as it drives up the overall crowd levels.


----------



## disneyygirrl

I am so excited -- taking my three nieces to Disney in August and staying CL at the Grand Floridian -- figured I may as well add on MNSSHP, so we're going August 27th!


----------



## Cluelyss

reluctantredhead said:


> I am similarly struggling with which of these events to choose.
> And this is probably a dumb question, but the timing makes it impossible to attend both Cruella's and the fireworks party, right? (Can't find that "ducking thrown tomatoes" emoji, but imagine that inserted here, lol!)


Not a dumb question at all and not impossible.  We are actually considering it ourselves.  My "plan" is to attend the fireworks dessert party, watch the show from the garden, then head to Tony's for Cruella's.  We may snack a bit (if we're at all hungry again yet), meet Cruella, and head out to the flagpole around 11:15/11:30.  This gives us 45 minutes to an hour to relax at Tony's before the parade, then will likely head back in to Tony's to wait for the crowds to clear out.  I know I would NOT be getting my money's worth out of treats at Cruella's by doing it this way, but let's be honest, I'm paying for the view, not the food.  And since we got in at the "discounted price" it makes the paying for both events a little easier to swallow.  I will also add that once reviews from the first few parties come in (about both the new fireworks show and Cruella's) I may cancel one or both.  But I think it's definitely do-able to attend both, from a timing perspective.  From a value perspective, that remains to be seen!!!  (I will also further add that we have done 7 or 8 parties in the last few years, have met all of the party exclusive characters and are APs so frequent the parks often.  So there's not as much pressure for us to meet characters or ride rides, and we are there solely to enjoy the party ambiance and offerings.  If it was my first party, I would never attempt this LOL)


----------



## TheOneWithTheTriplets

I'm overthinking things, so someone please set my mind at ease.

If we are not using park admission on a day that we're using a party ticket, we don't have to do anything to make sure that we are scanned in on our party ticket and not a regular ticket day, correct? If we are at the gates of MK at 4pm, the system should take the party ticket and not burn a day of our regular tickets, right?

I know when people have different types of ticket media they often have to go to guest services to prioritize tickets, but that shouldn't apply here, should it? If the reverse were true, I'd think that there would be a LOT of angry guests who had their ticket days accessed incorrectly.


----------



## mckennarose

TheOneWithTheTriplets said:


> I'm overthinking things, so someone please set my mind at ease.
> 
> If we are not using park admission on a day that we're using a party ticket, we don't have to do anything to make sure that we are scanned in on our party ticket and not a regular ticket day, correct? If we are at the gates of MK at 4pm, the system should take the party ticket and not burn a day of our regular tickets, right?
> 
> I know when people have different types of ticket media they often have to go to guest services to prioritize tickets, but that shouldn't apply here, should it? If the reverse were true, I'd think that there would be a LOT of angry guests who had their ticket days accessed incorrectly.


When we did the party last year, they have a designated party line at the gates.  Everyone scanning their band in at the party gate automatically uses the party ticket attached to their MDE, not a park day.


----------



## mckennarose

Cluelyss said:


> Same with us.  We booked long before SWGE opening was announced and are just going to roll with it.  I definitely fear that it will be more crowded that Labor Day weekends of prior years, but I still think it will be a better party to attend than some of the ones in late October.  Or at least, that's what I'm telling myself, LOL!  I do think that hard-core SW fans that are there for GE will be spending most of their time in Hollywood Studios those first few days, so hopefully it won't drive up party crowds as much as it drives up the overall crowd levels.


We did the September 18th party last year and it was pretty crowded.  I'm hoping its not worse for Labor Day!  We won't know for sure and I am trying to think positively about it.  Either way, it's still a fun time and we've done the party before so I'm pretty comfortable playing it by ear.  I really want to do 7DMT, but I'll plan on that early, the parade (probably the later one), HP (probably the last one) and the new fireworks show.


----------



## FoxC63

TheOneWithTheTriplets said:


> If we are not using park admission on a day that we're using a party ticket, we don't have to do anything to make sure that we are scanned in on our party ticket and not a regular ticket day, correct? If we are at the gates of MK at 4pm, the system should take the party ticket and not burn a day of our regular tickets, right?
> 
> I know when people have different types of ticket media they often have to go to guest services to prioritize tickets, but that shouldn't apply here, should it? If the reverse were true, I'd think that there would be a LOT of angry guests who had their ticket days accessed incorrectly.



To my knowledge no one reported Party Ticket and Park Ticket issues in 2018 but that doesn't mean it didn't happen.  There were a few in 2017 this here  was the worst.  I recommend you scan your party ticket to avoid any issues. 

I'm not sure how or why the rumor started about the *Special Party Entrance only scans for party tickets* got started but it's *not true*.  All the entrance tap stiles at all the parks run exactly the same way.  It is a computerized system.  Other tap stiles will open up as well, this was confirmed by many in 2018, the earliest report can be seen here .


----------



## reluctantredhead

Cluelyss said:


> Not a dumb question at all and not impossible.  We are actually considering it ourselves.  My "plan" is to attend the fireworks dessert party, watch the show from the garden, then head to Tony's for Cruella's.  We may snack a bit (if we're at all hungry again yet), meet Cruella, and head out to the flagpole around 11:15/11:30.  This gives us 45 minutes to an hour to relax at Tony's before the parade, then will likely head back in to Tony's to wait for the crowds to clear out.  I know I would NOT be getting my money's worth out of treats at Cruella's by doing it this way, but let's be honest, I'm paying for the view, not the food.  And since we got in at the "discounted price" it makes the paying for both events a little easier to swallow.  I will also add that once reviews from the first few parties come in (about both the new fireworks show and Cruella's) I may cancel one or both.  But I think it's definitely do-able to attend both, from a timing perspective.  From a value perspective, that remains to be seen!!!  (I will also further add that we have done 7 or 8 parties in the last few years, have met all of the party exclusive characters and are APs so frequent the parks often.  So there's not as much pressure for us to meet characters or ride rides, and we are there solely to enjoy the party ambiance and offerings.  If it was my first party, I would never attempt this LOL)


Thank you so much for your response!  I'm glad I'm not the only one contemplating this. 

We are APs as well and do MNSSHP/MVMCP mostly for the party atmosphere too.  And ITA that we aren't really paying for the food either -- in our case, we're paying for the view and somewhere to sit (on the curb hopefully for the parade).  We were actually contemplating the Tomorrowland Terrace dessert party in combination with the Cruella party -- do you think the timing of that one would work?  I've never done the Garden party, but do I recall correctly that it's at a different time than the Terrace one?


----------



## mckennarose

FoxC63 said:


> .....
> 
> I'm not sure how or why the rumor started about the *Special Party Entrance only scans for party tickets* got started but it's *not true*.  .....


Probably because it definitely does appear that this is true, at least from my experience.  We were directed with other party people (evidenced by their wearing costumes) to the only tapstile where they were handing out wristbands for the party after you tapped in.  Admittedly I didn't go down the row of tapstiles to check and there weren't a ton of guests going in that would warrant many tapstiles open so I assumed there was the designated entrance and I just walked where directed.  It could've been early enough (before 4pm when we arrived to the gate) that they hadn't opened other lines to get in.  Either way, we didn't have an issue with it taking a ticket away from our normal park days.


----------



## mckennarose

Also,
I'm not contradicting the "no designated line"!  I am saying that I didn't realize there WASN'T a designated line because of the experience I had.  I'm glad to know now there isn't a designated line.


----------



## Best Aunt

I'm so confused.

Can someone please explain to me the differences between the Halloween Fireworks Dessert Party With Plaza Garden Viewing (adults $69 plus tax) versus the Halloween Fireworks Dessert Party at Tomorrowland Terrace (adults $84 plus tax)?

I have looked at page 1 and also followed the links there to Disney's website, but I still don't get it.

Is it the same food at the same place at the same time?

Where and how do you view the fireworks for each of them?

On the Disney website it says this for the $69 one: "Cast Members will escort you to a prime standing location in the Plaza Garden."

But the Disney website doesn't seem to say anything about where and how you view the fireworks for the $84 one.

Also - if you view the fireworks from different locations, which is better?


----------



## LadyRayado

Best Aunt said:


> I'm so confused.
> 
> Can someone please explain to me the differences between the Halloween Fireworks Dessert Party With Plaza Garden Viewing (adults $69 plus tax) versus the Halloween Fireworks Dessert Party at Tomorrowland Terrace (adults $84 plus tax)?
> 
> I have looked at page 1 and also followed the links there to Disney's website, but I still don't get it.
> 
> Is it the same food at the same place at the same time?
> 
> Where and how do you view the fireworks for each of them?
> 
> On the Disney website it says this for the $69 one: "Cast Members will escort you to a prime standing location in the Plaza Garden."
> 
> But the Disney website doesn't seem to say anything about where and how you view the fireworks for the $84 one.
> 
> Also - if you view the fireworks from different locations, which is better?



Same party, same food. Plaza Garden viewing is seating on the grass in the Hub, in front of the Plaza. Tomorrowland Terrace is seating at the Tomorrowland Terrace restaurant where the food is served - you sit at tables. I personally think the view from the Garden is better, as it is straight on. The view from the Terrace is off to the right.


----------



## DisArmyWife215

I'm in for October 24th.  It's our only Disney day on a Universal trip.  Haven't been to a party since 2016, so excited!!!


----------



## Disneylover99

It’s July!
The parties start next month!!!!!!!! 
Who’s excited!!!


----------



## Cluelyss

reluctantredhead said:


> Thank you so much for your response!  I'm glad I'm not the only one contemplating this.
> 
> We are APs as well and do MNSSHP/MVMCP mostly for the party atmosphere too.  And ITA that we aren't really paying for the food either -- in our case, we're paying for the view and somewhere to sit (on the curb hopefully for the parade).  We were actually contemplating the Tomorrowland Terrace dessert party in combination with the Cruella party -- do you think the timing of that one would work?  I've never done the Garden party, but do I recall correctly that it's at a different time than the Terrace one?


The garden party check in starts a half hour earlier, I’m asssuming so you can get a jump start on desserts before you have to leave for the garden. Otherwise, the parties run simultaneously so timing would work the same regardless of which fireworks party you attend.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Best Aunt said:


> I'm so confused.
> 
> Can someone please explain to me the differences between the Halloween Fireworks Dessert Party With Plaza Garden Viewing (adults $69 plus tax) versus the Halloween Fireworks Dessert Party at Tomorrowland Terrace (adults $84 plus tax)?
> 
> I have looked at page 1 and also followed the links there to Disney's website, but I still don't get it.
> 
> Is it the same food at the same place at the same time?
> 
> Where and how do you view the fireworks for each of them?
> 
> On the Disney website it says this for the $69 one: "Cast Members will escort you to a prime standing location in the Plaza Garden."
> 
> But the Disney website doesn't seem to say anything about where and how you view the fireworks for the $84 one.
> 
> Also - if you view the fireworks from different locations, which is better?



The original posts on this thread have some age to them and are for HEA (but the same applies to MNSSHP), but they will give a general visual sense of each:  https://www.disboards.com/threads/mk-happily-ever-after-dessert-party-parties-discussion.3604693/


----------



## Best Aunt

LadyRayado said:


> Same party, same food. Plaza Garden viewing is seating on the grass in the Hub, in front of the Plaza. Tomorrowland Terrace is seating at the Tomorrowland Terrace restaurant where the food is served - you sit at tables. I personally think the view from the Garden is better, as it is straight on. The view from the Terrace is off to the right.





Cluelyss said:


> The garden party check in starts a half hour earlier, I’m asssuming so you can get a jump start on desserts before you have to leave for the garden. Otherwise, the parties run simultaneously so timing would work the same regardless of which fireworks party you attend.





GADisneyDad14 said:


> The original posts on this thread have some age to them and are for HEA (but the same applies to MNSSHP), but they will give a general visual sense of each:  https://www.disboards.com/threads/mk-happily-ever-after-dessert-party-parties-discussion.3604693/



Thank you!


----------



## Madeleinebelle

I have a silly question that I’m assuming is a no. If I have a separate ticket to another park during the day and book my 3 FPs would this party come with 3 FPs as well since it’s a separate ticket?


----------



## Cluelyss

Madeleinebelle said:


> I have a silly question that I’m assuming is a no. If I have a separate ticket to another park during the day and book my 3 FPs would this party come with 3 FPs as well since it’s a separate ticket?


No, you’re still limited to 3 initial FPs per day, regardless of the number of eligible tickets linked to your account.


----------



## Madeleinebelle

Cluelyss said:


> No, you’re still limited to 3 initial FPs per day, regardless of the number of eligible tickets linked to your account.


Thank you! I figured but wanted to see lol


----------



## BraveLittleToaster2

This will be my first MNSSHP!! 

How far in advance do you need to get a spot for the first parade?? 

Hoping to meet Jafar, it's my youngest Childs only must do. What time should I line up for that?


----------



## bpesch

BraveLittleToaster2 said:


> Hoping to meet Jafar, it's my youngest Childs only must do. What time should I line up for that?



Last year Jafar was pretty much a walk up most of the night. But with the new Aladdin movie out this year, no one knows until a few parties go by.


----------



## yorkieteacher

BraveLittleToaster2 said:


> This will be my first MNSSHP!!
> 
> How far in advance do you need to get a spot for the first parade??
> 
> Hoping to meet Jafar, it's my youngest Childs only must do. What time should I line up for that?


Interested in finding this out too! Also our first party! I know for the regular afternoon parade you could find a spot along Frontierland later than Main Street,  sometimes 20 minutes or so beforehand- I also have seen on Kenny the Pirate that Jafar alternates meeting with Jasmine and the Genie or Aladdin and Abu in two hour increments during the party-I imagine they won't announce the meeting times until closer to the party but I don't know for sure-


----------



## BraveLittleToaster2

bpesch said:


> Last year Jafar was pretty much a walk up most of the night. But with the new Aladdin movie out this year, no one knows until a few parties go by.



Okay. I would assume his M&G doesn't start until 7? Maybe I'll line up 20 min ahead to be safe! 

Thanks!


----------



## matt&jakesmom

Disneylover99 said:


> It’s July!
> The parties start next month!!!!!!!!
> Who’s excited!!!


We are. We are attending the first party just like last year. When are you going?


----------



## Disneylover99

matt&jakesmom said:


> We are. We are attending the first party just like last year. When are you going?


First party too!


----------



## Disneylover99

matt&jakesmom said:


> We are. We are attending the first party just like last year. When are you going?


We went to the second and third party last year. Lots of people complained about how crowded the first party was. I know it was super hot because we were at the MK before the party started. Did you find it really crowded or did it just feel crowded due to the weather?


----------



## matt&jakesmom

Disneylover99 said:


> We went to the second and third party last year. Lots of people complained about how crowded the first party was. I know it was super hot because we were at the MK before the party started. Did you find it really crowded or did it just feel crowded due to the weather?


Personally I didn't find it any more crowded than normal. I was suprised to hear that it was sold out for the day. I guess a lot of bloggers and travel agents attend the first one.  We waited about an hour for Lotso. Space mtn the family waited about 10 minutes probably around 8. Trick or Treat lines were not overly crowded. Watched the fireworks from behind the castle, less crowded. Saw 2nd parade. After parade waiting about 20 minutes for Moana.  What was interesting when we left is that everyone staying at the party must have also been staying at Pop Century with us. Around midnight we had to wait for 3 buses in order to get back 'home. Our friends stayed for the last Hocus Pocus show at midnight and didn't get back to the resort til after 2.  I may pay for the minnie van this year to instead of waiting an hour for buses.


----------



## Disneylover99

matt&jakesmom said:


> Personally I didn't find it any more crowded than normal. I was suprised to hear that it was sold out for the day. I guess a lot of bloggers and travel agents attend the first one.  We waited about an hour for Lotso. Space mtn the family waited about 10 minutes probably around 8. Trick or Treat lines were not overly crowded. Watched the fireworks from behind the castle, less crowded. Saw 2nd parade. After parade waiting about 20 minutes for Moana.  What was interesting when we left is that everyone staying at the party must have also been staying at Pop Century with us. Around midnight we had to wait for 3 buses in order to get back 'home. Our friends stayed for the last Hocus Pocus show at midnight and didn't get back to the resort til after 2.  I may pay for the minnie van this year to instead of waiting an hour for buses.



Thanks for the report! It’s good to know you didn’t find it overly crowded at the first party. 

We stayed at Pop last year as well. We didn’t even head out to the bus stops until well after 1am so we had minimal waits.


----------



## mommy-3

So... If I book a garden view dessert party, can I stay there to watch the parade too?
If not, where should we go to watch the parade?


----------



## lvcourtneyy

yorkieteacher said:


> Interested in finding this out too! Also our first party! I know for the regular afternoon parade you could find a spot along Frontierland later than Main Street,  sometimes 20 minutes or so beforehand- I also have seen on Kenny the Pirate that Jafar alternates meeting with Jasmine and the Genie or Aladdin and Abu in two hour increments during the party-I imagine they won't announce the meeting times until closer to the party but I don't know for sure-



Jafar hasn't been involved in the rotation of the other Aladdin characters in the past. Jasmine/Genie rotate with Aladdin/Abu in the regular meeting spot for Aladdin and Jasmine and Jafar typically meets on his own around the corner- across from the Magic Carpets.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

mommy-3 said:


> So... If I book a garden view dessert party, can I stay there to watch the parade too?
> If not, where should we go to watch the parade?



It's possible, but not a great option as you have people on the sidewalk between the garden and and Main Street that block much of the view. We have watched the first parade from the garden just to get a quick parade fix, but typically then later watch the second parade "for real" somewhere else.  

Here are some pics to help with a visual.  As you can see, it's just OK but not really all that great.  Can't really see many of the people/characters on the street well.


----------



## Disneymom1126

matt&jakesmom said:


> Personally I didn't find it any more crowded than normal. I was suprised to hear that it was sold out for the day. I guess a lot of bloggers and travel agents attend the first one.  We waited about an hour for Lotso. Space mtn the family waited about 10 minutes probably around 8. Trick or Treat lines were not overly crowded. Watched the fireworks from behind the castle, less crowded. Saw 2nd parade. After parade waiting about 20 minutes for Moana.  What was interesting when we left is that everyone staying at the party must have also been staying at Pop Century with us. Around midnight we had to wait for 3 buses in order to get back 'home. Our friends stayed for the last Hocus Pocus show at midnight and didn't get back to the resort til after 2.  I may pay for the minnie van this year to instead of waiting an hour for buses.



I think sometimes how crowded the park feels during the party depends on what people are trying to do. If you are in the "lands" and rides are an important part of your part plan you can definitely tell there are less people around than a normal park day. It's when you're trying to navigate through Main Street/the HUB watching shows, fireworks, parade, etc. and/or trying to meet rare characters that it feels crowded. I think this is because on a normal park day there are more people, but the crowd is more evenly disbursed whereas at the party everyone wants to do many of the same things in a shortened time frame. I think recognizing this helps people set realistic expectations for the party and how "crowded" it will be!


----------



## Disneymom1126

Disneylover99 said:


> Thanks for the report! It’s good to know you didn’t find it overly crowded at the first party.
> 
> We stayed at Pop last year as well. We didn’t even head out to the bus stops until well after 1am so we had minimal waits.



We love Pop, but have had the same issue multiple times from multiple parks at the end of the night when staying there. We tend to try and stay at one of the smaller resorts now when we can afford to!


----------



## dachsie

FoxC63 said:


> There's no guarantees.  I do recall last year someone posting that at their party it was closed off.  I do not remember the specifics, maybe @Cluelyss  does?  I kinda think it was closed off for media night?  Sorry buddy.


I know the night we went it was partially closed off - the side closest to Plaza was roped off but the side closer to Adventureland was open


----------



## FoxC63

dachsie said:


> I know the night we went it was partially closed off - the side closest to Plaza was roped off but the side closer to Adventureland was open



Was your party on media night?


----------



## dachsie

FoxC63 said:


> Was your party on media night?


Oh no - I went Sept 23 and 25th last year


----------



## Shula

We went to the Christmas party many years ago and have hoped to be there during Halloween season and are finally going this year on 9/2.  Our plan is to do the rides, trick or treat if lines are short, find a decent spot for fireworks about 30 min before and watch the second parade from Frontierland.  We are 3 adults so standing somewhere behind families is fine.  There is only 1 character (7) meet and greet we want and that's the dwarfs.  How early do we need to line up for them and where do they usually meet?  Thank you!


----------



## pooh'smate

Can you cancel a MNSSHP dessert party reservation and get a refund? Does it have the same 5 day cancellation policy as the regular dessert party?


----------



## autismmom1

mommy-3 said:


> Can you purchase turkey legs during the party?



My husband was able to get a turkey leg at Gaston's Tavern last year during the party, but I think it might not always be available there...don't ask me why!


----------



## Kickstart

GADisneyDad14 said:


> It's possible, but not a great option as you have people on the sidewalk between the garden and and Main Street that block much of the view. We have watched the first parade from the garden just to get a quick parade fix, but typically then later watch the second parade "for real" somewhere else.
> 
> Here are some pics to help with a visual.  As you can see, it's just OK but not really all that great.  Can't really see many of the people/characters on the street well.



In your opinion, is there enough time to make your way to Frontierland from the garden party after the fireworks, to find a good spot for the second parade?

Thanks!


----------



## FoxC63

pooh'smate said:


> Can you cancel a MNSSHP dessert party reservation and get a refund? Does it have the same 5 day cancellation policy as the regular dessert party?



Yes and yes!


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> This event is new in 2019, so no reviews from last year. However, they debuted a similar event at MVMCP last year, which I can comment on!
> 
> Now, with Cruella going table to table, not sure how that will impact guests coming and going *(if you’ll have an assigned M&G time or not*?) but would expect this to operate very similar to the Tony’s Christmas party from 2018.
> 
> If the fireworks are a priority, I would probably plan to get a good spot for them, then dine at Tony’s between the fireworks and the start of the parade. The parade won’t hit the flagpole until 11:30-ish, so as long as you’re not picky about your parade spot, you’ll have about an hour to snack.



The first reviews are going to be a must read.  You made a great point which may have been overlooked regarding Cruella.  Just because it's her event are we to assume she'll be there from start to end, will she have assigned M&G, will she leave to attend the parade and if so, when and what time will she come back?     so many unknowns!


----------



## FoxC63

Kickstart said:


> In your opinion, is there enough time to make your way to Frontierland from the garden party after the fireworks, to find a good spot for the second parade?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes! We do this as well!


----------



## FoxC63

Shula said:


> There is only 1 character (7) meet and greet we want and that's the dwarfs.  How early do we need to line up for them and where do they usually meet?  Thank you!


Seven Dwarfs / Pete’s Silly Sideshow in Storybook Circus  some line up as soon as they enter at 4pm, others wait and go during parade or later in the evening.  I recommend as soon as you enter that way you're not missing party time.


----------



## Kc0912

FoxC63 said:


> Seven Dwarfs / Pete’s Silly Sideshow in Storybook Circus  some line up as soon as they enter at 4pm, others wait and go during parade or later in the evening.  I recommend as soon as you enter that way you're not missing party time.



Seven Dwarves is my character pick too. What time do they usually come out?


----------



## Shula

FoxC63 said:


> Seven Dwarfs / Pete’s Silly Sideshow in Storybook Circus  some line up as soon as they enter at 4pm, others wait and go during parade or later in the evening.  I recommend as soon as you enter that way you're not missing party time.



Ugh!  We may put it off for the end of the night then.


----------



## cakebaker

Shula said:


> Ugh!  We may put it off for the end of the night then.



When we saw them at MVMCP, got in line at 6, waited 2 1/2 hrs to meet them. Longest line I ever stood in, but had promised it to my grandson. The exclusively character lines are insane.


----------



## FoxC63

Shula said:


> Ugh!  We may put it off for the end of the night then.



Don't hold off too long, CM's will cut off the line.  No matter when you go you will be waiting.  The last few hours of the party are the best for rides and Trick or Treating.  Remember you can use Tag Team


----------



## yorkieteacher

Sorry if this has been asked before- We are going to the September 6 party. We plan on staking out a spot for the first parade somewhere along the Frontierland to the Liberty Square bridge stretch about 30 minutes before hand. Will this be enough time? It's always been more than enough for the afternoon parades. Then we will have 30 minutes between the end of the parade and the fireworks. I guess we should go immediately and try to find a spot? How well is the viewing from just outside of the Adventureland entrance before you head for that bridge, or outside of the Crystal Palace entrance? Do we dare hope to find a spot on Main Street only 30 minutes or less than the show begins?


----------



## Kickstart

Kickstart said:


> In your opinion, is there enough time to make your way to Frontierland from the garden party after the fireworks, to find a good spot for the second parade?
> 
> Thanks!





FoxC63 said:


> Yes! We do this as well!



Awesome!... thanks for confirming!


----------



## chinarider

Are the desserts at the Terrace party the same during MNSSHP or are they different for Halloween vs HEA?


----------



## sanibellife

This will be our first MNSSHP.  We are family of 4 with older kids 20 and 16.  So won't be waiting in line
for characters at all.  Going for the rides and atmosphere maybe a little trick or treating! 
We will most likely not get to the party until 7:00 p.m.and we are planning on staying until midnight and catching the 2nd parade.  We are going to the Aug 30 party so my guess is it will be super crowded being Labor Day weekend and Star Wars opening.  Do you think we will be able to do a good amount of rides?


----------



## agavegirl1

If you were to choose a Fireworks Dessert Party vs  The Cruella Parade viewing event,  which would you pick?  I can only do one .  This is my only party and I have never been before.


----------



## RJstanis

agavegirl1 said:


> If you were to choose a Fireworks Dessert Party vs  The Cruella Parade viewing event,  which would you pick?  I can only do one .  This is my only party and I have never been before.



I would imagine you will get varying opinions on this, and it really depends on your priorities for the party and what ages your party consists of.

For me personally, I say neither lol. But this year especially, I think there is value in the Fireworks Dessert Party with Plaza view because of the new projections associated with the fireworks and the probably uptick of crowds in the Hub. I hypocritically have it booked for my family so far, but am all but leaning towards cancelling it, and will just adjust accordingly if we don't get the spot we typically get. But I've been to a fair number of parties/trips now and confident in my improvisation skills


----------



## Emsymommy

I have a question and hope somebody can help if I have a regular parkticket and a ticket for the party , can I make fp reservations with both ? So technically having 6 FPS ? I’m sorry if this has been answered , I read through the first posts and couldn’t find it !also are these tickets non refundable ?


----------



## yorkieteacher

Emsymommy said:


> I have a question and hope somebody can help if I have a regular parkticket and a ticket for the party , can I make fp reservations with both ? So technically having 6 FPS ? I’m sorry if this has been answered , I read through the first posts and couldn’t find it !also are these tickets non refundable ?


You can only make three  for that day, then add an additional one after you use the three, just like any other day. No Fast passes are available during the party time, or after 6pm


----------



## Raven01

I’m researching (way early) for a 2020 trip.  I have never done MNSSHP.  It would be me, a 20 something, my parents, and an almost 4 year old.  A couple of questions - 

1.  6 night/7 day vacation.  Is it smart to replace a Park day with the Party?  Any experience doing it with a younger child?  Bedtime is 830.  I think we would only make it to. The early parade, but she might surprise me.

2.  I just realized I could line up a BBB 4 pm reservation, eat dinner at CRT, then do the Party.  Plausible?  The princess is likely doing BBB and I planned to combine it with CRT if I can.  But then she would be dressed up for the party.  I am a little concerned rides will be hard in that dress though, and she likes rides.

Thanks!


----------



## bpesch

Emsymommy said:


> also are these tickets non refundable ?


If you're talking about party tickets, they are non-refundable.


----------



## Shula

cakebaker said:


> When we saw them at MVMCP, got in line at 6, waited 2 1/2 hrs to meet them. Longest line I ever stood in, but had promised it to my grandson. The exclusively character lines are insane.


 
WOW!  I had no idea!


----------



## cakebaker

Shula said:


> WOW!  I had no idea!


It was the same or worse for most exclusive meet and greets. This was the only one I was willing to do and won't ever do it again.


----------



## BraveLittleToaster2

When will the 2019 map and character info come out? I realize characters are typically the same every year but still interested to see....


----------



## Best Aunt

BraveLittleToaster2 said:


> When will the 2019 map and character info come out? I realize characters are typically the same every year but still interested to see....


Last year the maps were first available at MK ticket window the morning of the first party.

Disney does not announce which characters will be where.  You have to wait for people at the first party to report back.


----------



## inspectorgadget

So the latest is that we ARE able to make FP+ between 4-7? We have in previous years but I just want to confirm with others for this year so far. My 30 days out is not until late August (staying offsite) and MNSSHP is my only Disney park visit this time.


----------



## Best Aunt

inspectorgadget said:


> So the latest is that we ARE able to make FP+ between 4-7? We have in previous years but I just want to confirm with others for this year so far. My 30 days out is not until late August (staying offsite) and MNSSHP is my only Disney park visit this time.


I don’t think you can book fastpasses as late as 7:00 but someone else will report back


----------



## inspectorgadget

Best Aunt said:


> I don’t think you can book fastpasses as late as 7:00 but someone else will report back



Oops, I meant 4-6. My mistake


----------



## OurLaughingPlace

inspectorgadget said:


> Oops, I meant 4-6. My mistake



We have booked for the first party FP at  3:30-4:30 Buzz, 4:30-5:30 Space Mt., 5:30-6:00 Haunted Mansion (the third FP ends at 6:00pm so just a half hour window).


----------



## chinarider

OurLaughingPlace said:


> We have booked for the first party FP at  3:30-4:30 Buzz, 4:30-5:30 Space Mt., 5:30-6:00 Haunted Mansion (the third FP ends at 6:00pm so just a half hour window).


question and pardon me if I'm confused..... but if you are booking FP under your party ticket, wouldnt it only be available on 30 days out and wouldnt it only start at 4 pm?   We are not getting a park ticket for our party day so I thought I would have to wait until 30 days out to book my FP under the party ticket.


----------



## AntJulie

chinarider said:


> question and pardon me if I'm confused..... but if you are booking FP under your party ticket, wouldnt it only be available on 30 days out and wouldnt it only start at 4 pm? We are not getting a park ticket for our party day so I thought I would have to wait until 30 days out to book my FP under the party ticket.



If you have an onsite resort stay, it's 60 days out. Early entry is usually around 4pm, so you can schedule FP for 3:30, 4:30, 5:30.


----------



## chinarider

AntJulie said:


> If you have an onsite resort stay, it's 60 days out. Early entry is usually around 4pm, so you can schedule FP for 3:30, 4:30, 5:30.


I have an onsite stay but it's only for 2 of the 3 of us - we have a friend joining for the party.  Can I still make FP for all 3 of us at 60 days out


----------



## NotTheBatesMotel

Just bought our MNSSHP tickets for August 20th, so it looks like it's time to catch up on this thread! So excited-it's our favorite way to experience the Magic Kingdom.


----------



## FoxC63

chinarider said:


> I have an onsite stay but it's only for 2 of the 3 of us - we have a friend joining for the party.  Can I still make FP for all 3 of us at 60 days out


EDIT:  Please see:  https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...lly-festive-celebration.3729471/post-60809082


----------



## FoxC63

Raven01 said:


> I’m researching (way early) for a 2020 trip.  I have never done MNSSHP.  It would be me, a 20 something, my parents, and an almost 4 year old.  A couple of questions -
> 
> 1.  6 night/7 day vacation.  Is it smart to replace a Park day with the Party?  Any experience doing it with a younger child?  Bedtime is 830.  I think we would only make it to. The early parade, but she might surprise me.
> 
> 2.  I just realized I could line up a BBB 4 pm reservation, eat dinner at CRT, then do the Party.  Plausible?  The princess is likely doing BBB and I planned to combine it with CRT if I can.  But then she would be dressed up for the party.  I am a little concerned rides will be hard in that dress though, and she likes rides.
> 
> Thanks!



It depends on how early you want to get into MK and how much the cost difference is.  Some people will add an additional park day if it costs $10-$20 just to get in before 4pm.

Personally if I had a four year old, I would do BBB & CRT on a non party night.  I would set the appointment as early as possible within her schedule and make 4-5pm dinner reservations.  She will have all day and night to be a princess.  When she goes down for a nap remove her gown.

She can always wear her dress during the Halloween party to get more out of it. This is assuming you're doing more than one day at MK.


----------



## FoxC63

agavegirl1 said:


> If you were to choose a Fireworks Dessert Party vs  The Cruella Parade viewing event,  which would you pick?  I can only do one .  This is my only party and I have never been before.



I totally agree with @RJstanis .  I sincerely hope you don't feel compelled to book any of the packages offered.  I fervently believe most of us who have booked them have done so with the intention of adding to our overall experience having done these parties several years, year after year.

Just having a great plan works perfectly fine and will save you money in the long run.


----------



## TheOneWithTheTriplets

chinarider said:


> I have an onsite stay but it's only for 2 of the 3 of us - we have a friend joining for the party. Can I still make FP for all 3 of us at 60 days out





FoxC63 said:


> Yes, if they are on your resort stay. If not it's 30 days.



They do not have to be listed on the reservation to make FPs at 60 days. 

Someone with a valid 60 day window can make FPs for themselves other guests linked as Friends and Family even if the friends and family do not have an onsite reservation. The caveats here are 1) only the resort guests can make the FPs in their MDE log in [your friend cannot make or modify until 30] and 2) at least one person in the FP party is in their 60 day window [you can make FPs that include yourself and your friend, but you can't make one for just her].

My FPs for this party were in fact made prior to my 60 day window because we are traveling with friends who arrive a week before us. Using her log in, at her 60 days, she could make FPs that included us despite our window not being open.


----------



## FoxC63

TheOneWithTheTriplets said:


> They do not have to be listed on the reservation to make FPs at 60 days.
> 
> Someone with a valid 60 day window can make FPs for themselves other guests linked as Friends and Family even if the friends and family do not have an onsite reservation. The caveats here are 1) only the resort guests can make the FPs in their MDE log in [your friend cannot make or modify until 30] and 2) at least one person in the FP party is in their 60 day window [you can make FPs that include yourself and your friend, but you can't make one for just her].
> 
> My FPs for this party were in fact made prior to my 60 day window because we are traveling with friends who arrive a week before us. Using her log in, at her 60 days, she could make FPs that included us despite our window not being open.



This is great news.  I didn't think that was possible as it's considered an umbrella which is no longer allowed.  So you were added to her account via Friends & Family?  Did Disney send you an invitation or did she just add you to her account?  Also what happens if your friend cancels their stay, will you loose your FP's? 

Very interesting!  I believe I have been schooled!


----------



## TheOneWithTheTriplets

FoxC63 said:


> This is great news.  I didn't think that was possible as it's considered an umbrella which is no longer allowed.  So you were added to her account via Friends & Family?  Did Disney send you an invitation or did she just add you to her account?  Also what happens if your fiend cancels their stay, will you loose your FP's?
> 
> Very interesting!  I believe I have been schooled!



It is the umbrella. It became much more restricted recently, but it's still there. Before, once your 60 days was open, you could book for any friends or family with valid tickets. Now, you can only book in instances where you include at least one person from the reservation in the FP party. 

I'm not sure about cancelation. It's my understanding that there were a lot more threats of cancelation than actual canceled FPs. Plus, my on site stay is now in its own 60 day window which would presumably protect the FPs. Besides, airfare and non refundable tickets are purchased. Short of a family emergency, the trip is happening. 

We linked our accounts (and spouses and kids) such that any of the four adults can book for whatever combination of the 10 of us we'd like. I think initially I had to put in her email address to request her and then I went through using her friend list and requested everyone else.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

chinarider said:


> question and pardon me if I'm confused..... but if you are booking FP under your party ticket, wouldnt it only be available on 30 days out and wouldnt it only start at 4 pm?   We are not getting a park ticket for our party day so I thought I would have to wait until 30 days out to book my FP under the party ticket.



Just FYI, party tickets will technically allow you to book FPs any time that day.  The MDE system just reads it as a park ticket... and a park ticket = the ability to make FPs during open park hours.  Said another way, the system isn't smart enough to know party ticket = only can book FPs during certain hours.  Now granted, from a practical matter since you can't enter until 4pm (2pm if DVC blue card), one needs to book what one can actually use, time wise. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

As we inch closer to MNSSHP-season, just wanted to take a moment to plug the ***Official 2019 MNSSHP Guest List and Costume Thread*** hosted by @RJstanis.  That thread is pinned to the top of the "Doing the Happy Dance!" sub-forum for future reference.  Thanks!


----------



## Disney Addicted

sanibellife said:


> This will be our first MNSSHP.  We are family of 4 with older kids 20 and 16.  So won't be waiting in line
> for characters at all.  Going for the rides and atmosphere maybe a little trick or treating!
> We will most likely not get to the party until 7:00 p.m.and we are planning on staying until midnight and catching the 2nd parade.  We are going to the Aug 30 party so my guess is it will be super crowded being Labor Day weekend and Star Wars opening.  Do you think we will be able to do a good amount of rides?



I just wanted to say hi.  My family is similar to yours.  My kids are 20 and 15 only we have gone once before when they were 11 and 6.  So this time I've told them it's all about the rides!  LOL  No characters (unless we stumble upon a really short line) and very little candy.  Only it will be our only MK day so we will be at the gates just before 4 pm to line up.


----------



## TangledHairDon'tCare

We’ll be attending the Sept 8th party and our plan for the day is 11:00 Ohana breakfast, 1:30 BBB at GF and then a monorail ride to MK.  How early should we be there to get in at 4?


----------



## Cluelyss

BraveLittleToaster2 said:


> This will be my first MNSSHP!!
> 
> How far in advance do you need to get a spot for the first parade??
> 
> Hoping to meet Jafar, it's my youngest Childs only must do. What time should I line up for that?


How early you need to line up for the parade depends on where you want to watch and if you want to be curbside or are ok being a few rows back. For a curbside spot for the first parade on Main Street, plan to grab a spot 60-90 minutes in advance (maybe longer on a sold out night). In Frontierland, you can usually be curbside 45-60 minutes in advance (again, longer on a sold out night). The second parade tends to be less crowded if you can hold out. 

As for Jafar, he has historically had his own M&G separate from the other Aladdin characters. Lining up around 6:30 would put you at the front of the line, it this may change with the release of the new movie.


----------



## Cluelyss

Kc0912 said:


> Seven Dwarves is my character pick too. What time do they usually come out?


In the past they’ve started meeting about 6:15. Lining up around 5 will put you in position to have met them before the official start of the party at 7.


----------



## bpesch

FoxC63 said:


> I totally agree with @RJstanis . I sincerely hope you don't feel compelled to book any of the packages offered. I fervently believe most of us who have booked them have done so with the intention of adding to our overall experience having done these parties several years, year after year.
> 
> Just having a great plan works perfectly fine and will save you money in the long run.



I also agree. If it's your first party, I would just do the party. There is so much to see and do. Have a plan and just enjoy yourselves!


----------



## Cluelyss

Raven01 said:


> I’m researching (way early) for a 2020 trip.  I have never done MNSSHP.  It would be me, a 20 something, my parents, and an almost 4 year old.  A couple of questions -
> 
> 1.  6 night/7 day vacation.  Is it smart to replace a Park day with the Party?  Any experience doing it with a younger child?  Bedtime is 830.  I think we would only make it to. The early parade, but she might surprise me.
> 
> 2.  I just realized I could line up a BBB 4 pm reservation, eat dinner at CRT, then do the Party.  Plausible?  The princess is likely doing BBB and I planned to combine it with CRT if I can.  But then she would be dressed up for the party.  I am a little concerned rides will be hard in that dress though, and she likes rides.
> 
> Thanks!


I do not feel the party would be worth it if you’re only planning to attend for 2 hours. Personally, we do not do a park on our party day - we sleep in, relax by the pool then take a nap before heading to MK. This way the kids (and adults!) are well rested and can make it all night. We have been attending MNSSHP since my youngest was 3 and this strategy has always worked well for us and enabled him to stay up.


----------



## BraveLittleToaster2

As far as weapons are concerned for a 5 year old. Is this plastic sword ok to bring as part of his costume or no?  If not, would I have to make a fake one out of cardboard and foil?

He's trying to be Razoul, the main palace soilder from Aladdin. 

Please help!


----------



## Cloe Colton

Does anyone remember when the Halloween party tickets for the first night sold out last year?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Cloe Colton said:


> Does anyone remember when the Halloween party tickets for the first night sold out last year?



According to Post #3 of this thread, the first night last year (8/17) sold out that day.


----------



## FoxC63

Cloe Colton said:


> Does anyone remember when the Halloween party tickets for the first night sold out last year?



It's all posted on the main pages of this thread:  here
*Sold Out Dates: 8/17 *(8/17), *9/14* (9/14), *10/4 *(10/4), *10/30* (10/29) & *10/31 *(10/12)


----------



## Skallywag Steph

I've seen lots of posts about what people do on party days (sleep in,  swim,  etc.) But what do you do the day after the party? I hate to waste a rope drop but highly doubt we'll want to wake up early. Do you just plan to go later in the morning and stay until close? Do you feel you get as much done this way? Thanks for your help.


----------



## BraveLittleToaster2

Skallywag Steph said:


> I've seen lots of posts about what people do on party days (sleep in,  swim,  etc.) But what do you do the day after the party? I hate to waste a rope drop but highly doubt we'll want to wake up early. Do you just plan to go later in the morning and stay until close? Do you feel you get as much done this way? Thanks for your help.



I didn't book anything the day after our party until 12:30pm. So I figure we will sleep in and grab a late counter service breakfast and not do the park until midday.


----------



## ksromack

Skallywag Steph said:


> I've seen lots of posts about what people do on party days (sleep in,  swim,  etc.) But what do you do the day after the party? I hate to waste a rope drop but highly doubt we'll want to wake up early. Do you just plan to go later in the morning and stay until close? Do you feel you get as much done this way? Thanks for your help.


This year I haven't made any plans for the day after MNSSHP until 1:20pm when we have Via Napoli ADRs, a few Epcot rides, then the Eat to the Beat concert.  This is not normal for me.  We are usually commando park goers.  I'm excited for a more relaxed pace this year.


----------



## Disneylover99

Skallywag Steph said:


> I've seen lots of posts about what people do on party days (sleep in,  swim,  etc.) But what do you do the day after the party? I hate to waste a rope drop but highly doubt we'll want to wake up early. Do you just plan to go later in the morning and stay until close? Do you feel you get as much done this way? Thanks for your help.



By the time we get back to our room (around 2am) dump our candy, take off make-up, unwind, etc....it’s usually 3:30am or later before we get to sleep. So we normally sleep in as late as possible. We’ll head to the parks in the late afternoon or early evening the following day.


----------



## TangledHairDon'tCare

Skallywag Steph said:


> I've seen lots of posts about what people do on party days (sleep in,  swim,  etc.) But what do you do the day after the party? I hate to waste a rope drop but highly doubt we'll want to wake up early. Do you just plan to go later in the morning and stay until close? Do you feel you get as much done this way? Thanks for your help.


We are going to AK the next day, but we have AH tickets so I’m not planning on getting to the park until 12:30-1.  And then the day after that is EMH at Epcot, so we’ll arrive late that day and then the next day is our resort day!  We’re night owls, so I try to plan our park days around later hours and events.  It works for us!


----------



## MyTwoPrincesses

Skallywag Steph said:


> I've seen lots of posts about what people do on party days (sleep in,  swim,  etc.) But what do you do the day after the party? I hate to waste a rope drop but highly doubt we'll want to wake up early. Do you just plan to go later in the morning and stay until close? Do you feel you get as much done this way? Thanks for your help.



We are planning to sleep in, get to MK at around 11. I have lunch reservations at CRT (made months ago) and then at some point we are going to head over to AK.  My first FP over there is 3-4, so we will probably leave MK at 2 or 2:30 (planning to use our FP closer to the end of the window) and we will be doing some stuff over there.


----------



## drjackal31

Call us crazy but we'll be back at rope drop at MK the next day.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

We like a DAK day the day after MNSSHP.  It’s a park I don’t necessarily feel I ‘have’ to rope drop so we can sleep in and roll over there at our leisure, there are good lunch options, it’s something completely different, etc.

Or I’m heading out on the tragical express heading home.  :-(


----------



## Newsies

I will probably rope drop DHS, as that's the park we're going to the next day.  The family will likely not rope drop, so our FP+ are for later and our dinner reservation is for 8:20 in the evening.


----------



## thepicklebee

This is such a random question but it’s bugged me since it happened and I thought I would ask the experts. 

I went to a MNSSHP last year, had a great time but didn’t do trick or treating because I was there alone (I was in Orlando for a work conference) and I have a soy allergy and can’t eat the majority of the non allergy friendly candy they distribute. I walked into the Allergy friendly location on Main Street as I was leaving and asked if I could just get a couple things even though I didn’t collect any “tokens”. The cast members were great, said of course, and gave me an entire bag of treats. 

A woman scowled at me and said I was cheating and I should be ashamed of myself (also that I was taking treats from kids) and that I should have gone and collected tokens. 

In my opinion, the tokens are so people with allergies can’t completely left out when you’re with a group, not as a requirement. Am I wrong? Did I unknowingly violate some Disney ToT etiquette?  I’m heading back this year and want to make sure I’m not the next Disney villain.


----------



## FoxC63

thepicklebee said:


> In my opinion, the tokens are so people with allergies can’t completely left out when you’re with a group, not as a requirement. Am I wrong? Did I unknowingly violate some Disney ToT etiquette?  I’m heading back this year and want to make sure I’m not the next Disney villain.


What you did was perfectly fine and acceptable.  How odd someone would comment on an event YOU paid for, now that's just rude!  You tell her I said so too!


----------



## ksromack

FoxC63 said:


> What you did was perfectly fine and acceptable.  How odd someone would comment on an event YOU paid for, now that's just rude!  You tell her I said so too!


I thought it was a requirement!  I dont know why I thought that....but truthfully (in my opinion) if you dont collect the token, you miss out on the fun of Trick or Treating.  We spent at least an hour waiting in lines ToT when we could have been doing other things like riding rides but we made that choice because we thought it was fun.  Alternatively, I guess we could have skipped the ToT and ridden the rides then just picked up a bag of allergy free candy on our way out?  I do fear if everyone did that that they would run out of bags of allergy free candy unless they planned for people to do that.  How do they know how much allergy free candy bags to prepare or do they just have big bins of them and stuff the bags full as you wait?  I'm honestly curious.


----------



## garris3404

I must be a crazy commando?  I have a 8:00 PPO breakfast at Garden Grill the next morning?


----------



## chinarider

garris3404 said:


> I must be a crazy commando?  I have a 800 PPO breakfast at Garden Grill the next morning?


I had one too but gave it up ( plus had to narrow down ADRs)-we plan on going to EP , possibly rope drop-( it's a 9 am) I dont sleep well and probably would be awaken by hustle and bustle at hotel if I tried to sleep in.   We will graze food and wine ...will pop into AK , have a 5 pm Boma and then might call it a night or stay for tree lighting ( which still wouldnt be too late)-that way we are exhausted and to bed early for the next day of  6 am at HS


----------



## Best Aunt

thepicklebee said:


> I went to a MNSSHP last year, had a great time but didn’t do trick or treating because I was there alone (I was in Orlando for a work conference) and I have a soy allergy and can’t eat the majority of the non allergy friendly candy they distribute. I walked into the Allergy friendly location on Main Street as I was leaving and asked if I could just get a couple things even though I didn’t collect any “tokens”. The cast members were great, said of course, and gave me an entire bag of treats.
> 
> A woman scowled at me and said I was cheating and I should be ashamed of myself (also that I was taking treats from kids) and that I should have gone and collected tokens.



People can report back from last year, but if I recall correctly, people did not exchange one "token" for one piece of allergy friendly candy.

I think if you went through 1 trick or treat line and got 1 token, or 10 trick or treat lines and got 10 tokens, you would be offered the same amount of allergy friendly candy.   So I'm not sure it should be any different if you went through 0 trick or treat lines and got 0 tokens.

An adult party ticket costs more than a child party ticket, so it could be argued that you are entitled to MORE candy than a child.

However, if people are going to be jerks, maybe you could go through 1 short trick or treat line and get 1 token to exchange for candy.  Then it would appear that you are doing the same thing as other people.  The amount of candy they give you for that token is the cast member's decision.


----------



## evlaina

garris3404 said:


> I must be a crazy commando?  I have a 800 PPO breakfast at Garden Grill the next morning?


I'm right there with you, 8:10am PPO, but for Tusker House. Booked it before they announced 7am EMH but I LOVE breakfast there so I'm not changing it.


----------



## evlaina

Skallywag Steph said:


> I've seen lots of posts about what people do on party days (sleep in,  swim,  etc.) But what do you do the day after the party? I hate to waste a rope drop but highly doubt we'll want to wake up early. Do you just plan to go later in the morning and stay until close? Do you feel you get as much done this way? Thanks for your help.



I'm a morning person (and the rest of my vacation party are when I plan WDW vacations!). We'll be at AK for EMH by 6:30am the next day.


----------



## inspectorgadget

Skallywag Steph said:


> I've seen lots of posts about what people do on party days (sleep in,  swim,  etc.) But what do you do the day after the party? I hate to waste a rope drop but highly doubt we'll want to wake up early. Do you just plan to go later in the morning and stay until close? Do you feel you get as much done this way? Thanks for your help.


We make it a pool day. Sleep in, have brunch in our condo, spend all day pool hopping at our offsite condo. We eat our candy from the party and snacks all day poolside. It's very relaxing.


----------



## disneyworldsk

Disney Addicted said:


> I just wanted to say hi.  My family is similar to yours.  My kids are 20 and 15 only we have gone once before when they were 11 and 6.  So this time I've told them it's all about the rides!  LOL  No characters (unless we stumble upon a really short line) and very little candy.  Only it will be our only MK day so we will be at the gates just before 4 pm to line up.


Same!!! 19 and 16. no characters. rides. atmosphere. fw. late night  etc. etc. 8/27!


----------



## disneyworldsk

ksromack said:


> This year I haven't made any plans for the day after MNSSHP until 1:20pm when we have Via Napoli ADRs, a few Epcot rides, then the Eat to the Beat concert.  This is not normal for me.  We are usually commando park goers.  I'm excited for a more relaxed pace this year.


same. because i follow this thread. someone suggested disney springs leisurely shopping next day which i will be planning for. no rush. unlike us but something different.


----------



## jillyb

Skallywag Steph said:


> I've seen lots of posts about what people do on party days (sleep in,  swim,  etc.) But what do you do the day after the party? I hate to waste a rope drop but highly doubt we'll want to wake up early. Do you just plan to go later in the morning and stay until close? Do you feel you get as much done this way? Thanks for your help.



In my case, we'll be going home.


----------



## FoxC63

ksromack said:


> I thought it was a requirement!  I dont know why I thought that....but truthfully (in my opinion) if you dont collect the token, you miss out on the fun of Trick or Treating.  We spent at least an hour waiting in lines ToT when we could have been doing other things like riding rides but we made that choice because we thought it was fun.  Alternatively, I guess we could have skipped the ToT and ridden the rides then just picked up a bag of allergy free candy on our way out?  I do fear if everyone did that that they would run out of bags of allergy free candy unless they planned for people to do that.  How do they know how much allergy free candy bags to prepare or do they just have big bins of them and stuff the bags full as you wait?  I'm honestly curious.



When it comes to throwing a fun, family friendly Halloween party Disney is King.  They thought of everything including treats for those with allergies and they did so with the intentions you just mentioned, to join in the fun of Trick or Treating.  Is this system being abused, I believe it is and Disney does too.  Years ago when you exchanged tokens for candy there was a menu where you selected what items you wanted, as seen below:


What happened is people would exchange them for specific items which some sold out in mid to late October.  My son was never able to get Enjoy Life Cookies as we attended Oct 31st.  So Disney started pre-bagging the treats in two categories.   Inside the bag you'll find candy and Halloween themed foam kits.  As far as grabbing a bag on your way out it was reported last year that the building on Main Street was closed at 11:30 or midnight.  Can't remember the exact time, sorry.


----------



## hdrolfe

Got my tickets for Aug 30! can't wait. great way to end the trip, though it'll be hard to get up the next day to fly home  This will be out last trip for awhile (probably... I always say that and then book another one) so I wanted to end with kiddo's favourite park, we went to the party two years ago and during the fireworks he rode Barnstormer over and over again, a good dozen or more times lol. He isn't fond of the loud noises, and I saw enough from the back of the park (and heard the story). Any way! We'll see if we actually watch the fireworks this time or not. I don't think we even did trick or treating last time, he just wanted to ride!


----------



## MelOhioDis

Cluelyss said:


> Not a dumb question at all and not impossible.  We are actually considering it ourselves.  My "plan" is to attend the fireworks dessert party, watch the show from the garden, then head to Tony's for Cruella's.  We may snack a bit (if we're at all hungry again yet), meet Cruella, and head out to the flagpole around 11:15/11:30.  This gives us 45 minutes to an hour to relax at Tony's before the parade, then will likely head back in to Tony's to wait for the crowds to clear out.  I know I would NOT be getting my money's worth out of treats at Cruella's by doing it this way, but let's be honest, I'm paying for the view, not the food.  And since we got in at the "discounted price" it makes the paying for both events a little easier to swallow.  I will also add that once reviews from the first few parties come in (about both the new fireworks show and Cruella's) I may cancel one or both.  But I think it's definitely do-able to attend both, from a timing perspective.  From a value perspective, that remains to be seen!!!  (I will also further add that we have done 7 or 8 parties in the last few years, have met all of the party exclusive characters and are APs so frequent the parks often.  So there's not as much pressure for us to meet characters or ride rides, and we are there solely to enjoy the party ambiance and offerings.  If it was my first party, I would never attempt this LOL)




I'm a bit far behind on the thread so I apologize if this was mentioned. Just knew I'd never find this post again if it wasn't...   

I'm currently booked for the Dessert Party, I went in to try and add the Cruella party for the same night but it wouldn't let me. That "you already have a reservation at this time" box popped up. Not sure if others experienced this too.


----------



## Cluelyss

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Or I’m heading out on the tragical express heading home.  :-(


That’s us this year


----------



## Cluelyss

MelOhioDis said:


> I'm a bit far behind on the thread so I apologize if this was mentioned. Just knew I'd never find this post again if it wasn't...
> 
> I'm currently booked for the Dessert Party, I went in to try and add the Cruella party for the same night but it wouldn't let me. That "you already have a reservation at this time" box popped up. Not sure if others experienced this too.


Corrrct, you can’t hold 2 ADRs within an hour of each other. You’ll either need to book Cruella’s under a separate MDE account if available or call in the reservation. Booking over the phone doesn’t trigger the overlap issue for some reason.


----------



## SaraJR

Skallywag Steph said:


> I've seen lots of posts about what people do on party days (sleep in,  swim,  etc.) But what do you do the day after the party? I hate to waste a rope drop but highly doubt we'll want to wake up early. Do you just plan to go later in the morning and stay until close? Do you feel you get as much done this way? Thanks for your help.


I am doing a resort day the day after


----------



## matt&jakesmom

Shula said:


> We went to the Christmas party many years ago and have hoped to be there during Halloween season and are finally going this year on 9/2.  Our plan is to do the rides, trick or treat if lines are short, find a decent spot for fireworks about 30 min before and watch the second parade from Frontierland.  We are 3 adults so standing somewhere behind families is fine.  There is only 1 character (7) meet and greet we want and that's the dwarfs.  How early do we need to line up for them and where do they usually meet?  Thank you!


The seven dwarfs last year were by or in Storybook Circus. In the past the line was very long and you could start standing in it an hour a head of time. We saw them about 8 years ago. We had a great time interacting with them.


----------



## matt&jakesmom

Shula said:


> WOW!  I had no idea!


Last year people were waitng over 2 hours for Moana. We got lucky as we were walking out after the last parade and waited only 20 minutes.


----------



## evlaina

matt&jakesmom said:


> Last year people were waitng over 2 hours for Moana. We got lucky as we were walking out after the last parade and waited only 20 minutes.



Us, too - we met Moana at MVMCP last year and waited 10 minutes, and that's only because they were switching out the actors. Our wait was crazy short because we went during the first parade.


----------



## Necroking

does anybody know when the specialty foods / deserts get announced? figured theyd be released by now since were only a month out.


----------



## evlaina

Necroking said:


> does anybody know when the specialty foods / deserts get announced? figured theyd be released by now since were only a month out.


I believe it was the day before the first party last year, so I'm guessing it will be the same if not close this year. But Disney has been dropping info early on everything this year, so maybe sooner!


----------



## StacyStrong

I know Disney is notoriously awful at releasing info, but I can’t believe there’s no new info yet!!!!


----------



## FoxC63

StacyStrong said:


> I know Disney is notoriously awful at releasing info, but I can’t believe there’s no new info yet!!!!



Couldn't agree with this more!  Disney Parks Blog just sent out a press release (today) for Disneyland and their parties don't start until Sept 6th!


----------



## disdad_zach

I'm so sorry if this has already been answered in this thread, but my brain is overloaded at the moment after doing fast passes this morning. This is our second MNSSHP, the first one we arrived right when the party started. This year we will be getting there at 4. I know you can get the wrist bands at stations when you get there, but do they hand out the candy bags as well? I can't figure out if we have to 'start' at a certain spot at 7 or if we can just go right into the party after doing a few rides.


----------



## yorkieteacher

disdad_zach said:


> I'm so sorry if this has already been answered in this thread, but my brain is overloaded at the moment after doing fast passes this morning. This is our second MNSSHP, the first one we arrived right when the party started. This year we will be getting there at 4. I know you can get the wrist bands at stations when you get there, but do they hand out the candy bags as well? I can't figure out if we have to 'start' at a certain spot at 7 or if we can just go right into the party after doing a few rides.


I'm almost afraid to reply as I will be going to our first in September , so everyone correct me and the  op and me will both know, but I understood if you enter at 4 or later you go through a back path to main street and get your wristband, candy bag and candy right away, ride some rides until 7 when the rest of the candy trails and Halloween festivities begin. I hope I've got that right!


----------



## mckennarose

Last year we got our wristbands at 4 at the entrance after tapping in.
The CMs direct you to the side path on Main St. that leads to the Plaza and on the path you can get your candy bag and there were some photo spots with props.


----------



## Disfan1968

drjackal31 said:


> Call us crazy but we'll be back at rope drop at MK the next day.


I admire your tenacity but I think my wife would murder me if I tried to rope drop a park the morning after the party.


----------



## jek22

JETSDAD said:


> We have our first Halloween trip booked so are looking forward to this....just didn't think it would be on sale in January lol



same, I purchased tickets in March, for mid September.


----------



## happypaws

First time going to MNSSHP and I have a couple logistical questions maybe someone can answer?
First, I have an AP, but the person I'm going with does not.  When I try to purchase on website, it gives me the AP discount for both tickets.  Since the second person does not have an AP, will this be a problem?  There is no option online to purchase one with the discount and one without, so does this mean I need to call?  
Second, we are planning on going the first day we arrive, so as not to use a park day for the second person.  Does the system know to use the event ticket separate from a park ticket?  Just not sure how this works.  
Thanks in advance for any insight and sorry if this is a duplicate question.


----------



## lvcourtneyy

happypaws said:


> First time going to MNSSHP and I have a couple logistical questions maybe someone can answer?
> First, I have an AP, but the person I'm going with does not.  When I try to purchase on website, it gives me the AP discount for both tickets.  Since the second person does not have an AP, will this be a problem?  There is no option online to purchase one with the discount and one without, so does this mean I need to call?
> Second, we are planning on going the first day we arrive, so as not to use a park day for the second person.  Does the system know to use the event ticket separate from a park ticket?  Just not sure how this works.
> Thanks in advance for any insight and sorry if this is a duplicate question.



You are allowed to purchase tickets for the non-AP holder with your discount.

There will be event entrance parked for the party, make sure you use the marked entrances so that it will use the event ticket and not a day on their park ticket.


----------



## happypaws

lvcourtneyy said:


> You are allowed to purchase tickets for the non-AP holder with your discount.
> 
> There will be event entrance parked for the party, make sure you use the marked entrances so that it will use the event ticket and not a day on their park ticket.


Thank you!  Glad to hear I can use the discount and now know where to go.


----------



## mckennarose

lvcourtneyy said:


> ......
> There will be event entrance parked for the party, make sure you use the marked entrances so that it will use the event ticket and not a day on their park ticket.


I thought there was a designated party entrance also, however I was corrected on this thread a few pages back.  It certainly seems like there is with the way CM's direct you at the entrance, but apparently there isn't and some people have had issues with party tickets going through as day tix. (?)
FWIW, we didn't have an issue with tickets and neither did my dd when she went a few weeks after we did.  I'm guessing issues are few and far between or we would hear more about it.


----------



## lvcourtneyy

mckennarose said:


> I thought there was a designated party entrance also, however I was corrected on this thread a few pages back.  It certainly seems like there is with the way CM's direct you at the entrance, but apparently there isn't and some people have had issues with party tickets going through as day tix. (?)
> FWIW, we didn't have an issue with tickets and neither did my dd when she went a few weeks after we did.  I'm guessing issues are few and far between or we would hear more about it.



They label the tapstyles as event entrances and those are the ones you need to use to make sure your party tickets get used. 



This picture is from After Hours but you can see above the tapstyle it's labelled event entrance. It's the same concept for MNSSHP.


----------



## mckennarose

lvcourtneyy said:


> They label the tapstyles as event entrances and those are the ones you need to use to make sure your party tickets get used.
> 
> View attachment 416060
> 
> This picture is from After Hours but you can see above the tapstyle it's labelled event entrance. It's the same concept for MNSSHP.



Thanks for posting! 
So there IS a designated party entrance?  It certainly seemed so last year when we went, which is what I had posted to someone earlier in the thread.
I was going off this post:


FoxC63 said:


> To my knowledge no one reported Party Ticket and Park Ticket issues in 2018 but that doesn't mean it didn't happen.  There were a few in 2017 this here  was the worst.  I recommend you scan your party ticket to avoid any issues.
> 
> I'm not sure how or why the rumor started about the *Special Party Entrance only scans for party tickets* got started but it's *not true*.  All the entrance tap stiles at all the parks run exactly the same way.  It is a computerized system.  Other tap stiles will open up as well, this was confirmed by many in 2018, the earliest report can be seen here .


----------



## OhThePain

The last time we went to MNSSHP we were able to check in for the party somewhere in Tomorrowland near either Stitch or the Laugh Floor. We plan on spending the day in MK on our party day. Is this where the in-park check in was last year (I know it may change this year)? Also, does that still begin at 4? We have a meal at Skipper and were trying to figure out if we will be able to check in before or after our meal.


----------



## FoxC63

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Just FYI, party tickets will technically allow you to book FPs any time that day.  *The MDE system just reads it as a park ticket*... and a park ticket = the ability to make FPs during open park hours.  Said another way, the system isn't smart enough to know party ticket = only can book FPs during certain hours.  Now granted, from a practical matter since you can't enter until 4pm (2pm if DVC blue card), one needs to book what one can actually use, time wise.
> 
> Hope that helps!





mckennarose said:


> Thanks for posting!
> So there IS a designated party entrance?  It certainly seemed so last year when we went, which is what I had posted to someone earlier in the thread.
> I was going off this post:



It's the same as the tap styles, the system is looking for the next available ticket.  The reason they have you line up on the far right is for the flow of traffic.  Right side is for entering MK and left side for exiting.  After you enter, CM's direct you to stay on the right because this is where you start your Halloween adventure, in the flow towards the Bypass. 

We have confirmed data from fellow DISer's that expand more than a few years which I have posted.  It's up to you to decide how you plan on entering MK - To Sheep or Not to Sheep.

"_Arrived at the MK gates at 3:20, and the lines at some of the event entrances were already at least 50 deep. There was no cover, and it was insanely hot. *However, there was an entrance where no one was standing yet between where the crowds were already lined up and the DVC entrance to the right. I walked over, asked a cast member if that one was going to open and was told yes,* so we waited there in partial shade pressed up against the rope while most of the rest of the sheep kept lining up in the longest lines farther to the left. At about 3:55, our entrance opened, and we were literally the first people let in for the party (other than DVC, of course). " _


----------



## FoxC63

disdad_zach said:


> I'm so sorry if this has already been answered in this thread, but my brain is overloaded at the moment after doing fast passes this morning. This is our second MNSSHP, the first one we arrived right when the party started. This year we will be getting there at 4. I know you can get the wrist bands at stations when you get there, but do they hand out the candy bags as well? I can't figure out if we have to 'start' at a certain spot at 7 or if we can just go right into the party after doing a few rides.



During MNSSHP CM's will direct you towards the bypass,
This is what it looks like, Sorry but the arrow is pointing in the wrong direction! 


After you enter from the tap styles, CM's will put the party wristbands on your right wrist.  They do not hand them out, they put them on.  Then you're directed towards the Bypass where the fun adventure begins!   I recommend adding 10-15 minutes on your itinerary as there will be lots to do and people to go through. 


Both types of Treat bags are available to pick up along with your first Bagged Treat.


Merchandise carts are also available.


Along with photo opportunities.


Please note the Bypass does close down later in the evening.  

If you're already in the park you can get your party wristbands, Treat Bag / Allergy Treat Bag and bagged treat at one of three distribution locations.  They begin at 4pm and last year they were at:
*Adventureland: *Tortuga Tavern
*Fantasyland: *Mickey's Philharmagic
*Tomorrowland: *Buzz Lightyear FastPass kiosks


----------



## FoxC63

I forget how many tap styles there are at MK but let's say there's 8, eight on the right and eight on the left.  Following the flow of traffic you enter from the right.  The furthest four or six on the right are designated MNSSHP entrances.  What I'm saying @mckennarose is the remaining tap styles will open up as well.  This has been confirmed repeatedly.  

I can also confirm DVC have their own designated entrance.  Not sure about AP holders, maybe someone can chime in.

Here's some more info from 2018 and I wager things will remain the same for 2019.

"_Just confirming- we did get access to *party merch before 4pm* with the DVC early entry. We also were able to pick up the SotMK party card before 4pm._ Post #6575

_I just needed to show party band for merch and SotMK card. _


----------



## TarotFox

Hey guys, we are going to our first party and first WDW trip this year! We are not huge character people but might change our minds, but we are very interested in all the entertainment and the rides. Is it worth doing a second party? I don't do well in heat and can't get a lot done in the day time if it's too hot, so it might be a good option, but...


----------



## BraveLittleToaster2

FoxC63 said:


> During MNSSHP CM's will direct you towards the bypass,
> This is what it looks like, Sorry but the arrow is pointing in the wrong direction!
> View attachment 416185
> 
> After you enter from the tap styles, CM's will put the party wristbands on your right wrist.  They do not hand them out, they put them on.  Then you're directed towards the Bypass where the fun adventure begins!   I recommend adding 10-15 minutes on your itinerary as there will be lots to do and people to go through.
> View attachment 416186
> 
> Both types of Treat bags are available to pick up along with your first Bagged Treat.
> View attachment 416190
> 
> Merchandise carts are also available.
> View attachment 416188
> 
> Along with photo opportunities.
> View attachment 416195
> 
> Please note the Bypass does close down later in the evening.
> 
> If you're already in the park you can get your party wristbands, Treat Bag / Allergy Treat Bag and bagged treat at one of three distribution locations.  They begin at 4pm and last year they were at:
> *Adventureland: *Tortuga Tavern
> *Fantasyland: *Mickey's Philharmagic
> *Tomorrowland: *Buzz Lightyear FastPass kiosks



If I'm already in the park before 4pm, can I still go in the bypass area with my party ticket??


----------



## FoxC63

BraveLittleToaster2 said:


> If I'm already in the park before 4pm, can I still go in the bypass area with my party ticket??



Yes you sure can!  Just make sure a CM scans the ticket so you can get your wristband.  You do not need to exit the park CM's can scan them inside the park.


----------



## Cinderumbrella

What’s the advantage of the bypass vs scanning in elsewhere (assuming we arrive before 4 that is). Just the photo ops?


----------



## FoxC63

Cinderumbrella said:


> What’s the advantage of the bypass vs scanning in elsewhere (assuming we arrive before 4 that is). Just the photo ops?



Yes.  Photos & shopping carts.


----------



## FoxC63

I'm a little fuzzy with this one but I do recall someone posted they went to the Bypass later in the evening around 7 or 8pm? and wanted to get photos taken but the Photopass photographers were gone by then.  So if you want them I say try around 5:30-6pm.


----------



## jhoannam

Where do we pick up SotMK card?


----------



## FoxC63

Speaking of party tickets and the fact they scan as a park ticket did you know you can book a 4th FP on them?  @Dean1953 posted about his experiment last year and will be attending this years party. 

Remember anything you see in blue is a link!


----------



## FoxC63

jhoannam said:


> Where do we pick up SotMK card?



Main Street Fire Station.  They usually have CM's passing them out on Main Street in front of the fire station.  They will mark your party wristband with a black magic marker.  They do shut things down later in the evening so don't wait too long.   

You can also pick them up at Guest Services on your way out as long as they are available.  - YMMV for 2019!

If you forget to pick them up and plan on being at MK later during your trip you can go into the fire station with your wristband. - YMMV for 2019!


----------



## FoxC63

*Heads Up!*



*Touring Plans Least Crowded Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party 2019* is up!

Remember this is for the* RIDES* and not how many people in attendance.

https://touringplans.com/blog/2019/07/10/least-crowded-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-of-2019/


----------



## briggscreek

FoxC63 said:


> *Heads Up!
> 
> Touring Plans Least Crowded Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party 2019* is up!
> 
> Remember this is for the* RIDES* and not how many people in attendance.
> 
> https://touringplans.com/blog/2019/07/10/least-crowded-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-of-2019/



Ugh. We were planning to go to the party on October 3 thinking a Thursday shouldn't be too crowded, but they have it ranked 29th which is almost the most crowded? Our plan was mostly just to do rides since we won't be visiting MK otherwise and aren't really interested in characters. I've only been to the parties at Disneyland, so I don't have much to compare it to. Does anyone have any thoughts as to why Thursday would be more crowded than Friday which they ranked at 18?


----------



## MyView

HI, newbie here planning to attend our first MNSSHP.  We have tickets for Oct 24 and then yesterday we had a great opportunity come our way and we will be visiting WDW in August.  My question is, we could change our party tickets to Friday August 23rd and cancel Oct. 24th.  I would love to get some opinions on which date would be better and why.  The August date will be the third party (and is cheaper) and on a Friday  is that an issue.  Help and input much appreciated.  Catherine


----------



## FoxC63

briggscreek said:


> Ugh. We were planning to go to the party on October 3 thinking a Thursday shouldn't be too crowded, but they have it ranked 29th which is almost the most crowded? Our plan was mostly just to do rides since we won't be visiting MK otherwise and aren't really interested in characters. I've only been to the parties at Disneyland, so I don't have much to compare it to. Does anyone have any thoughts as to why Thursday would be more crowded than Friday which they ranked at 18?



Remember these are only predictions it's not the Holy Grail.  Take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## ksromack

MyView said:


> HI, newbie here planning to attend our first MNSSHP.  We have tickets for Oct 24 and then yesterday we had a great opportunity come our way and we will be visiting WDW in August.  My question is, we could change our party tickets to Friday August 23rd and cancel Oct. 24th.  I would love to get some opinions on which date would be better and why.  The August date will be the third party (and is cheaper) and on a Friday  is that an issue.  Help and input much appreciated.  Catherine


I'm not sure which one would be better.  August will be much hotter so if you think the heat could be an issue, I would stick with October.


----------



## FoxC63

MyView said:


> HI, newbie here planning to attend our first MNSSHP.  We have tickets for Oct 24 and then yesterday we had a great opportunity come our way and we will be visiting WDW in August.  My question is, we could change our party tickets to Friday August 23rd and cancel Oct. 24th.  I would love to get some opinions on which date would be better and why.  The August date will be the third party (and is cheaper) and on a Friday  is that an issue.  Help and input much appreciated.  Catherine



Why would you switch is it because of the Predictions?


----------



## FoxC63

Switching Parties
Let's say you did switch for whatever reason.  You're now booked for Friday August 23rd but there was a severe storm on Tuesday, Aug 20th party and guests were able to move their party to Friday August 23rd courtesy of Guest Services (provided there was availability), now you're looking at more guests attending the same party as you.
*This can and will happen *so then does the predictions change too?  Nope!  TP will review what took place the following year.  I don't believe they've ever updated their predictions, I could be wrong but I really don't think so.  And there's this...

_"I was mildly amused to see that the guy that writes the “Least Crowded Halloween Party” posts for TouringPlans had never actually been to a Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party before. You wonder how many people took advice based on irrelevant data only to find themselves the proud owners of tickets to the not-so-exclusive Mickey’s Very-Sold-Out Seasonal Event." LINK_

Choose a date that works best for you and your budget.  Having a plan in place will do wonders!


----------



## mckennarose

FoxC63 said:


> *It's the same as the tap styles, the system is looking for the next available ticket. * .....


So, you're saying that when each individual taps in the system looks for the next available ticket for that individual?  And sometimes it gets messed up and will accidentally pick the next available ticket as one of the person's park tickets?  So it is wise to not even try to tap in before 4, although what you've posted suggests they hold the party people to the side before 4 so it lessens the chance of the wrong ticket being used.  ???  

I'm not anticipating an issue, I honestly didn't know there weren't designated party lines based on my experience last year of being directed through with the other party people. It's good to know and understand though.


----------



## MyView

FoxC63 said:


> Why would you switch is it because of the Predictions?


One reason is that it is cheaper and I was wondering if crowds would be less, since it is still August and not so close to Halloween.  The temperature does concern me to some degree and potential rain.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

I dunno... I’m a TP subscriber and appreciate their analytics and what they attempt to offer with their product, but IMHO one important factor they don’t appear to take into account (or at least don’t mention) is pricing/discounts.  I am more convinced than ever that as the prices have seen material increases over the last few years, the varying party prices and availablility of CM/AP/DVC/military discounts (or lack thereof) both have a material influence in spreading people around. 

I’ve said this before, but we did two parties last year:  Friday 9/21 and Friday 10/5 (the Friday before Columbus Day).  9/21 was cheaper and had an AP discount.  10/5 was materially more expensive with no discounts.   Both had similar weather. 

The two parties were night and day.  After 9/21, I was joining the rampant “too crowded” chorus that permeated the MNSSHP thread throughout August and September.  10/5 was SO much better... shockingly better.  Granted when I say ‘better’ it was more the overall park crowd - parades, TOT lines, etc.  I probably would peg ride times around the same at both (within a margin of error). 

For 2018, 9/21 was ranked #18 and 10/5 was ranked #27.  TP ranks those same two Fridays this year as #20 (9/20) and #31 (10/11). 

Anyway, no right or wrong in this discussion, just one person’s feelings from two nights.  And my long winded way of saying I wouldn’t overthink the predictions if they don’t look “good” on your night.  Every party is some shade of grey crowded to some extent - a good plan and proper expectations are always good keys for success.


----------



## FoxC63

mckennarose said:


> So, you're saying that when each individual taps in the system looks for the next available ticket for that individual?  And sometimes it gets messed up and will accidentally pick the next available ticket as one of the person's park tickets?  So it is wise to not even try to tap in before 4, although what you've posted suggests they hold the party people to the side before 4 so it lessens the chance of the wrong ticket being used.  ???
> 
> I'm not anticipating an issue, I honestly didn't know there weren't designated party lines based on my experience last year of being directed through with the other party people. It's good to know and understand though.



Disney's system isn't perfect and I don't think anyone is anticipating having an issue when they go to the parks but it does happen.  Over the years it has decreased significantly.  As I stated earlier I did not see anyone posting issues in 2018. 

Regardless of what method you use to get into MK on your party night magicband or party ticket I'm sure you'll have a great time!


----------



## FoxC63

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I dunno... I’m a TP subscriber and appreciate their analytics and what they attempt to offer with their product,



I couldn't agree more.  I think it's amazing they offer the Predictions at all considering there are so many variables in play and the weather is the biggest one along with rides unexpectedly breaking down too.   You cannot predict these things.


----------



## 123SA

FoxC63 said:


> Couldn't agree with this more!  Disney Parks Blog just sent out a press release (today) for Disneyland and their parties don't start until Sept 6th!



Ughh...I'm going to the first party because it's my only option.  I hate going in blind.  Clearly, if I'm on this site, I'm a planner.  Not planning is killing me.


----------



## krd315

123SA said:


> Ughh...I'm going to the first party because it's my only option.  I hate going in blind.  Clearly, if I'm on this site, I'm a planner.  Not planning is killing me.


We are going to the 2nd party and I feel the same. We will have the advantage of posts from the 1st party but will already be at Disney by then.


----------



## Wdw1015

123SA said:


> Ughh...I'm going to the first party because it's my only option.  I hate going in blind.  Clearly, if I'm on this site, I'm a planner.  Not planning is killing me.


Same here...plus we will be on a cruise until the the morning of the 16th so I can’t look at any late releases until the day of the party. My “normal” side had to talk my “OCD” side down off the ledge and realize that I’m going to just have to go with the flow on some things. Definitely not my style!


----------



## TheLadyRohn

krd315 said:


> We are going to the 2nd party and I feel the same. We will have the advantage of posts from the 1st party but will already be at Disney by then.


Same here!  I really want to know if any of the rumored ride overlays will happen and what food will be there.  It won't change anything I just want to know!!!


----------



## MaleficentRN

Disfan1968 said:


> I admire your tenacity but I think my wife would murder me if I tried to rope drop a park the morning after the party.


We are seriously going to RD HS the next day at 6am. Pray for us.


----------



## jhoannam

MaleficentRN said:


> We are seriously going to RD HS the next day at 6am. Pray for us.


I thought we were crazy for trying to RD AK EMH. Now I know we’re not the craziest.


----------



## yorkieteacher

MaleficentRN said:


> We are seriously going to RD HS the next day at 6am. Pray for us.
> [/QUOTE
> Same Here -party on Sept 6 , HS on Sept 7, hoping to hold out til our ADR at 1120-and hoping we can then get back in for our SDD fast pass and Fantasmic dining package! Praying for us all!


----------



## FoxC63

*Heads Up! - Hocus Pocus Merchandise*

Just got back from the Disney Store and they have the 2019 Hocus Pocus merchandise in stock, take a look see....

Women's Witch Museum Slub T-Shirt $24.95


Sanderson Amuck Spirit Jersey $59.95 Front / Back


Lit the Black Flame Candle (lined) Jacket $59.99

Front / Back


Note these items are not available at ShopDisney at this time.  Most likely they'll appear after the "Up to 25% Sale" is over.


----------



## SashaGlitters

((Disclaimer: sorry if this is already posted somewhere  I couldn't find anything on here, I'm not super skilled at navigating on here yet)

I'm extremely excited to be going to my first MNSSHP!

I'm going to the Sept 10th party. I know there is no stright forward answer (especially because who knows what is going to happen after Star Wars opens)

In past experiences what are lines like for the characters? (again I know things like jack and Sally and the dwarfs will always be longer)

Our only park day is for the party so I still want to make time for some rides. I'm just trying to get a idea of how many characters I can try to fit in


----------



## FoxC63

SashaGlitters said:


> ((Disclaimer: sorry if this is already posted somewhere  I couldn't find anything on here, I'm not super skilled at navigating on here yet)
> 
> I'm extremely excited to be going to my first MNSSHP!
> 
> I'm going to the Sept 10th party. I know there is no stright forward answer (especially because who knows what is going to happen after Star Wars opens)
> 
> In past experiences what are lines like for the characters? (again I know things like jack and Sally and the dwarfs will always be longer)
> 
> Our only park day is for the party so I still want to make time for some rides. I'm just trying to get a idea of how many characters I can try to fit in



The best thing you can do is take a look at the:  2018 Itinerary Thread
On the first page are fellow DISer's who have created itineraries based on rides and characters.  This should help you gauge how much time you need.


----------



## qwerty2k

Might be a silly question but I got my tickets through yesterday for mnsshp from attraction tickets direct here in the U.K.  the tickets are just generic green cards with fast pass+ written over them, just checking this is correct and the tickets aren’t supposed to be party themed?


----------



## ksromack

qwerty2k said:


> Might be a silly question but I got my tickets through yesterday for mnsshp from attraction tickets direct here in the U.K.  the tickets are just generic green cards with fast pass+ written over them, just checking this is correct and the tickets aren’t supposed to be party themed?


Yes, they are generic tickets.  It threw me off the first time too!


----------



## Tinks

Fellow partiers, an annoying question:

Is it possible to do BOTH the firework dessert party with plaza garden viewing AND the Cruella snacks and drinks with parade viewing????  The Cruella event is down at Tony's and says the seating is for the 2nd parade.  I would imagine the fireworks would be before the second parade.

Any thoughts on this???  I currently have the firework dessert party but want the good viewing spots for the darn parade.


Thanks in advance for helping a friend out!


----------



## jhoannam

Tinks said:


> Fellow partiers, an annoying question:
> 
> Is it possible to do BOTH the firework dessert party with plaza garden viewing AND the Cruella snacks and drinks with parade viewing????  The Cruella event is down at Tony's and says the seating is for the 2nd parade.  I would imagine the fireworks would be before the second parade.
> 
> Any thoughts on this???  I currently have the firework dessert party but want the good viewing spots for the darn parade.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for helping a friend out!


IF you only care about the viewing areas I think it’s totally possible. You don’t have to be at the parade viewing area until 11pm or close to that time.


----------



## TheLadyRohn

FoxC63 said:


> Sanderson Amuck Spirit Jersey $59.95 Front / Back
> View attachment 416549


I never needed a spirit jersey until today...


----------



## FoxC63

Tinks said:


> Fellow partiers, an annoying question:
> 
> Is it possible to do BOTH the firework dessert party with plaza garden viewing AND the Cruella snacks and drinks with parade viewing????  The Cruella event is down at Tony's and says the seating is for the 2nd parade.  I would imagine the fireworks would be before the second parade.
> 
> Any thoughts on this???  I currently have the firework dessert party but want the good viewing spots for the darn parade.
> 
> Thanks in advance for helping a friend out!



This was addressed  here  by @Cluelyss - 

_"Corrrct, you can’t hold 2 ADRs within an hour of each other. You’ll either need to book Cruella’s under a separate MDE account if available or call in the reservation. Booking over the phone doesn’t trigger the overlap issue for some reason. " _


----------



## lvcourtneyy

MaleficentRN said:


> We are seriously going to RD HS the next day at 6am. Pray for us.



We're doing the same lol


----------



## sheila14

lvcourtneyy said:


> We're doing the same lol


I am RD animal kingdom on my next day after the party. Try to get some sleep everyone!!!


----------



## Drnifer

sheila14 said:


> I am RD animal kingdom on my next day after the party. Try to get some sleep everyone!!!


We have a PPO breakfast at Garden Grill the next day. I figure we can sleep at home!


----------



## bpesch

I laugh when I see the after-party plans for everyone. Once upon a time we did that too. Many years later, and a much older body has told me to plan something easier and later in the morning after a party night. Age will do that to you!


----------



## sheila14

bpesch said:


> I laugh when I see the after-party plans for everyone. Once upon a time we did that too. Many years later, and a much older body has told me to plan something easier and later in the morning after a party night. Age will do that to you!


I call it vacation and we can sleep at home.


----------



## ksromack

bpesch said:


> I laugh when I see the after-party plans for everyone. Once upon a time we did that too. Many years later, and a much older body has told me to plan something easier and later in the morning after a party night. Age will do that to you!





sheila14 said:


> I call it vacation and we can sleep at home.


Funny!  We used to be the same way.  I don't require as much sleep as dh....and I've learned that HE'S much easier going if I let him sleep in on occasion, especially after a party night.


----------



## smallsy

lvcourtneyy said:


> We're doing the same lol





sheila14 said:


> I am RD animal kingdom on my next day after the party. Try to get some sleep everyone!!!





Drnifer said:


> We have a PPO breakfast at Garden Grill the next day. I figure we can sleep at home!


You guys are braver than we are! We made the mistake of doing a party on our arrival day last time and then forcing the kids to get up for a RD the next morning. Let's just say there were zero smiles in any of our castle pics  That's why we still haven't bought tickets yet, because we're still debating whether we should do the Labor Day party and just plan to leave around 10 or do the party on the 6th since we leave the next day and don't need to be up for anything other than breakfast at the resort.


----------



## lvcourtneyy

smallsy said:


> You guys are braver than we are! We made the mistake of doing a party on our arrival day last time and then forcing the kids to get up for a RD the next morning. Let's just say there were zero smiles in any of our castle pics  That's why we still haven't bought tickets yet, because we're still debating whether we should do the Labor Day party and just plan to leave around 10 or do the party on the 6th since we leave the next day and don't need to be up for anything other than breakfast at the resort.



We don’t have kids so it’s much easier for us lol


----------



## cakebaker

We booked dinner at WL, did DAH at the Mk on our arrival day and opened a park the next day. It was just me and my grandson (7) and I am certainly not young.  At home, I can't move until I've had coffee and a half hour of quiet, but at Disney I never seem to get tired. Once I'm home, it takes me a week to recover though!


----------



## Castlequeen5

We're doing the party and then will RD at HS the next morning at 6 AM too!  It sounds crazy to me, but I plan to go back to the hotel to take a very long nap mid morning through the afternoon.  We're hoping to do something with Star Wars that day.


----------



## krd315

sheila14 said:


> I call it vacation and we can sleep at home.


I used to say that. Older now and no plans before noon for the day after the party.


----------



## krd315

Costumes done and packed. I posted pictures on the MNSSHP guest & costume thread.


----------



## PrincessPaczki

krd315 said:


> Costumes done and packed. I posted pictures on the MNSSHP guest & costume thread.


Hi.  We are going to be at the first party. I am so excited!!  I cant wait to see the special magic bands that they are coming out with for MNNSHP.


----------



## sheila14

lvcourtneyy said:


> We don’t have kids so it’s much easier for us lol


I go solo so no problem here!!! Sometimes I need that cheering section saying you can do it no matter what time it is or how old you are just keep going!!!


----------



## FoxC63

*Hocus Pocus Merchandise* - Update

The Hocus Pocus merchandise I mentioned here has arrived at ShopDisney along with a few more items not seen at my local store.



Note:  The Spirit Jersey sold out pretty quickly last year.

ShopDisney Link:  https://www.shopdisney.com/search?sort=startDate&order=desc&query=hocus pocus

The *Sanderson Sisters Funko POP! Movie Moment* is available now for pre-order, and set to ship on or before September 4th, and retails for $36.99.

Spirit Link


----------



## Cluelyss

Tinks said:


> Fellow partiers, an annoying question:
> 
> Is it possible to do BOTH the firework dessert party with plaza garden viewing AND the Cruella snacks and drinks with parade viewing????  The Cruella event is down at Tony's and says the seating is for the 2nd parade.  I would imagine the fireworks would be before the second parade.
> 
> Any thoughts on this???  I currently have the firework dessert party but want the good viewing spots for the darn parade.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for helping a friend out!


I posted this upthread, but don’t know how to link to my original post, so I just cut and paste. Bottom line - yes, it’s possible.

“We are actually considering it ourselves. My "plan" is to attend the fireworks dessert party, watch the show from the garden, then head to Tony's for Cruella's. We may snack a bit (if we're at all hungry again yet), meet Cruella, and head out to the flagpole around 11:15/11:30. This gives us 45 minutes to an hour to relax at Tony's before the parade, then will likely head back in to Tony's to wait for the crowds to clear out. I know I would NOT be getting my money's worth out of treats at Cruella's by doing it this way, but let's be honest, I'm paying for the view, not the food.”


----------



## sherlockmiles

ksromack said:


> Funny!  We used to be the same way.  I don't require as much sleep as dh....and I've learned that HE'S much easier going if I let him sleep in on occasion, especially after a party night.



I get up an go...DH can meet up with me when it works for him.
Not as fun as going together, but sure as heck beats waiting around the hotel.


----------



## sheila14

Has there been any information about the Halloween party yet?  Characters, candy, surprises, shows??  It seems to be very quiet and it is sad that we have to wait until the first party to know what is happening out there.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

sheila14 said:


> Has there been any information about the Halloween party yet?  Characters, candy, surprises, shows??  It seems to be very quiet and it is sad that we have to wait until the first party to know what is happening out there.



It’s been pretty quiet, but also pretty par for the course, hate to say.


----------



## mckennarose

Exactly one month until the first party!  I can't wait to see the reports and reviews of the new fireworks!
It's the middle of July, 86 degrees and I'm holding back on putting out my Halloween decorations!  Every time I think about our MNSSHP plans and while I'm working on our tshirts for the party I get the itch to start celebrating Halloween.  It's too early!  LOL!


----------



## Rivergirl2005

We would like to do the desert party for one of the Halloween parties...but we r wondering is it worth it? We've never done a party before and we are wondering if it's worth the time and price?


----------



## DharmaLou

I am fuming at the USPS. I ordered DD's Vanellope hoodie on Etsy from a seller in Korea. It shipped promptly and should have arrived 6/13. I hear nothing. I follow her instructions on Etsy and USPS can't find the tracking number. She is able to speak to a person at USPS and they say they tried to deliver to my house on 6/13 and no one was home. It sat in the office for a month, they tried to deliver it yesterday and 'no one was home' so they sent it back to Korea.

***. 1. we never got a notification of having to pick something up.
2. yesterday when 'no one was home' I watched the mail lady put our mail in our box. If she had it, she NEVER got out of the truck to see if we were home. 

So, I'm hoping it gets back to Korea quickly and when she sends it back we don't have another debacle.


----------



## Disneylover99

Rivergirl2005 said:


> We would like to do the desert party for one of the Halloween parties...but we r wondering is it worth it? We've never done a party before and we are wondering if it's worth the time and price?



It’s not worth it (due to the price for my family of four) to us. We have our own dessert party as we walk around the MK eating candy and chocolate from our trick or treat bags.


----------



## sherlockmiles

https://blogmickey.com/2019/07/more...ore-for-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/


----------



## Wdw1015

Just coming on here to post about a similar article by Disney Parks Blog....so excited!


----------



## MarBee

Just curious as to if anyone knows any good party crowd predictors...
We did the Halloween party in 2015 and looooved it. We went again last year, and although we didn’t have a bad time, it was just way too crowded for an extra ticketed event.  For example, my kids wanted to trick or treat and lines just for candy we’re running 10-20 minutes.  We waited to see Ariel for over an hour.  It just felt super packed the whole time.  
I swore last year that we wouldn’t go again, yet here I am debating on going...
Our date for going would have to be 9/29.  I just want to see if that will be a crowded night or not before I decide to buy.  
Is there any way of knowing?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

sherlockmiles said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2019/07/more...ore-for-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/



Nothing says Halloween like Fancy Nancy.   

(Love the sound of everything else though!)


----------



## sherlockmiles

MarBee said:


> Just curious as to if anyone knows any good party crowd predictors...
> We did the Halloween party in 2015 and looooved it. We went again last year, and although we didn’t have a bad time, it was just way too crowded for an extra ticketed event.  For example, my kids wanted to trick or treat and lines just for candy we’re running 10-20 minutes.  We waited to see Ariel for over an hour.  It just felt super packed the whole time.
> I swore last year that we wouldn’t go again, yet here I am debating on going...
> Our date for going would have to be 9/29.  I just want to see if that will be a crowded night or not before I decide to buy.
> Is there any way of knowing?



The TOT lines are shorter after 9 pm.  We've never had any sort of wait.
Some of the character lines are longer than others.  Ariel is one of them since - as I remember - she is with Prince Eric. Moana was long as well as she was new 2 years ago.


----------



## yorkieteacher

So it looks like everything from last year plus a new interaction on the Monsters Inc treat trail-but no mention of a TTA overlay or BTM overlay. Where were these mentioned before? Trying to plan what we want to see before 7/after 7, making sure we see the Halloween changes after 7


----------



## GADisneyDad14

HalloWishes was a lot easier to type than Disney’s Not-So-Spooky Spectacular.  DNSSS?  That’s hard too. 
And kids, get off my lawn.


----------



## Cinderumbrella

We haven’t been to MNSSHP in close to 10 years. What’s the Monsters Inc thing? ToT isn’t really on my radar (it’s August, I’m going with DS16,lol). But this might be worth a walk through late in the night?


----------



## Cluelyss

yorkieteacher said:


> So it looks like everything from last year plus a new interaction on the Monsters Inc treat trail-but no mention of a TTA overlay or BTM overlay. Where were these mentioned before? Trying to plan what we want to see before 7/after 7, making sure we see the Halloween changes after 7


Yes, those were mentioned previously, but I don’t think by Disney.

Here’s the DPB article with all the new details for anyone who hasn’t seen it.

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...c-kingdom-park/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q4wo0711190042A


----------



## Cluelyss

Cinderumbrella said:


> We haven’t been to MNSSHP in close to 10 years. What’s the Monsters Inc thing? ToT isn’t really on my radar (it’s August, I’m going with DS16,lol). But this might be worth a walk through late in the night?


It’s new this year, so we’ll have to wait for reports from the early parties!


----------



## britneyt

MaleficentRN said:


> We are seriously going to RD HS the next day at 6am. Pray for us.


My son and I have the same plan.   We shall see how this goes


----------



## Cinderumbrella

britneyt said:


> My son and I have the same plan.   We shall see how this goes



We’re doing MNSSHP on our arrival day (6am flight). We will have been up for close to 24 hours by the time we get back to our resort room   
Not planning on heading out the next day until noon to recover.


----------



## MsOnceUponATime

First time party go-er here. I ordered MNSSHP tix monthsss ago. Are they hard tickets? Are they linked to our magic band? I haven't seen hide nor hair of them yet! Thanks in advance!


----------



## FoxC63

MsOnceUponATime said:


> First time party go-er here. I ordered MNSSHP tix monthsss ago. Are they hard tickets? Are they linked to our magic band? I haven't seen hide nor hair of them yet! Thanks in advance!



It depends on how you ordered them.  I had my hard tickets mailed and they arrived about a week later.  Check you email / spam.


----------



## evlaina

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Nothing says Halloween like Fancy Nancy.
> 
> (Love the sound of everything else though!)


My 5 year old dressed up as her last year, so it's Halloween-y for some people


----------



## MsOnceUponATime

FoxC63 said:


> It depends on how you ordered them.  I had my hard tickets mailed and they arrived about a week later.  Check you email / spam.



I ordered online... what am I looking for in my spam folder?


----------



## Cinderumbrella

MsOnceUponATime said:


> I ordered online... what am I looking for in my spam folder?



A email from Disney with ticket info. Or log into your My Disney Experience to see if they automatically linked in the tickets section


----------



## MsOnceUponATime

Cinderumbrella said:


> A email from Disney with ticket info. Or log into your My Disney Experience to see if they automatically linked in the tickets section



Thanks!! Found it!!  It's an email with a bar code embedded. From what I read on the email it's now just a matter of entering the park with my Magic Band, correct? The event has always show up in my MDE -- I just wasn't sure how to actually enter the park and show proof.


----------



## Cinderumbrella

MsOnceUponATime said:


> Thanks!! Found it!!  It's an email with a bar code embedded. From what I read on the email it's now just a matter of entering the park with my Magic Band, correct? The event has always show up in my MDE -- I just wasn't sure how to actually enter the park and show proof.



Can you see the tickets in your account? Check tickets & passes on the app.


----------



## MsOnceUponATime

Cinderumbrella said:


> Can you see the tickets in your account? Check tickets & passes on the app.


Yes, I can see my own pass on my app along with my park tickets. Does this mean it's linked to my magic band? I assume that it does?
Thanks for all of your help @Cinderumbrella & FoxC63 !


----------



## Cinderumbrella

MsOnceUponATime said:


> Yes, I can see my own pass on my app along with my park tickets. Does this mean it's linked to my magic band? I assume that it does?
> Thanks for all of your help @Cinderumbrella & FoxC63 !



Yup! You’re all set. Keep the email saved just in case.


----------



## RJstanis

I always order my tickets to be sent in the mail and then link them to my magic band when I receive them. It makes me feel like I have a backup even though ironically I dont bring the physical tickets/cards to the gate lol. Gives me a feeling of security though.


----------



## RJstanis

I am super stoked that the Space Mountain lights out/loud music "overlay" is returning! That was my favorite thing last year! That and new fireworks was all I was hoping for!


----------



## matt&jakesmom

Couple character questions:  Does Jack and Sally take pictures til midnight?  And does Abu stay out all night too?  Any pics from last year?


----------



## RJstanis

matt&jakesmom said:


> Couple character questions:  Does Jack and Sally take pictures til midnight?  And does Abu stay out all night too?  Any pics from last year?



Last year I think Jack and Sally stayed out until 1130p but the line would be cutoff before then. It could have been later but I dont think so.

Abu was a part of a rotating duo of four. Aladdin and Abu, Genie and Jasmine and they stopped seeing people earlier like 1115p or 1130p. If you ask the CM for that group they can usually tell you which set is coming out and when the line will be cutoff.


----------



## Raya

RJstanis said:


> I am super stoked that the Space Mountain lights out/loud music "overlay" is returning!



Do we have any details on the music? The lights out garbled not loud enough mess of a villains soundtrack (kind of) from Villains After Dark really didn't work for me. I'm hoping we get something more Halloween.


----------



## matt&jakesmom

RJstanis said:


> Last year I think Jack and Sally stayed out until 1130p but the line would be cutoff before then. It could have been later but I dont think so.
> 
> Abu was a part of a rotating duo of four. Aladdin and Abu, Genie and Jasmine and they stopped seeing people earlier like 1115p or 1130p. If you ask the CM for that group they can usually tell you which set is coming out and when the line will be cutoff.


Thank you for the information


----------



## Halloweenqueen

I thought Peoplemover was getting an overlay!


----------



## yorkieteacher

Halloweenqueen said:


> I thought Peoplemover was getting an overlay!


Me too! I love that ride at night anyway!


----------



## lvcourtneyy

I wonder if Zero will fly during the fireworks like at Disneyland


----------



## bpesch

Rivergirl2005 said:


> We would like to do the desert party for one of the Halloween parties...but we r wondering is it worth it? We've never done a party before and we are wondering if it's worth the time and price?



I've never done the Halloween parties but I have done a couple of Christmas ones and didn't find them worth the money. Therefore I'm reluctant to do one during the Halloween Party. I feel like we're wasting time that could be spend doing so many other things.


----------



## yorkieteacher

MAGIC SHOTS! Do any photographers make any Halloween magic shots before 7? We aren't doing any character greets, but want to trick or treat three or four places, ride the Pirates ride and Tea Cups with the Halloween changes plus Haunted Mansion, see the parade and fireworks (we will leave after the fireworks because we have younger kids). I don't know if we will have enough time for magic shots! Wish we could stick around after the fireworks but there is no way we can make it that long with our little guys! I wish the party stuff started before 6!


----------



## RJstanis

Raya said:


> Do we have any details on the music? The lights out garbled not loud enough mess of a villains soundtrack (kind of) from Villains After Dark really didn't work for me. I'm hoping we get something more Halloween.



No details were announced other than "riffs and chords of a new hard-rockin’ soundtrack". Last years sounded borderline metal music so I'm guessing this will be close to that or maybe the same exact music. I did not do the VAD, so I dont know the soundtrack they used, but if I had to guess/speculate it would be the same.


----------



## TarotFox

I'm torn on if we should attend two parties or one... we have never done one before and it's our honeymoon and Halloween is kind of our thing, but we probably won't be doing many or any meet and greets and probably not much trick or treating. We want to see all the entertainment and catch the ride overlays. I'm torn! Thoughts?


----------



## jhoannam

TarotFox said:


> I'm torn on if we should attend two parties or one... we have never done one before and it's our honeymoon and Halloween is kind of our thing, but we probably won't be doing many or any meet and greets and probably not much trick or treating. We want to see all the entertainment and catch the ride overlays. I'm torn! Thoughts?


If you can do it than yes! Do it.


----------



## Super 27

Does anyone know if you can meet Oogie Boogie at Not So Scary? I didn't see him on the list of meet-and-greets, but I seem to remember reading somewhere that occasionally he does "surprise" appearances for pictures. Anyone ever have any luck meeting him?


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Super 27 said:


> Does anyone know if you can meet Oogie Boogie at Not So Scary? I didn't see him on the list of meet-and-greets, but I seem to remember reading somewhere that occasionally he does "surprise" appearances for pictures. Anyone ever have any luck meeting him?



He’s never met at MNSSHP. I met him at the LTM Villains disaster at DHS in 2013 and he was at Saratoga Springs on Halloween 3 years ago.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

lvcourtneyy said:


> LTM Villains disaster


----------



## omniscientmommy

cakebaker said:


> We booked dinner at WL, did DAH at the Mk on our arrival day and opened a park the next day. It was just me and my grandson (7) and I am certainly not young.  At home, I can't move until I've had coffee and a half hour of quiet, but at Disney I never seem to get tired. Once I'm home, it takes me a week to recover though!


This is me every time at Disney!


----------



## Shellbells

Count us in! We switched our December trip to late Sept and we were able to switch our MVMCP tickets to the MNSSHP on Sept. 29th!! th

It's been about 15 years or so since I've done a party but I remember loving the Halloween party. The Christmas one was just so-so. 
I was happy they let us switch the tickets.


----------



## FoxC63

yorkieteacher said:


> MAGIC SHOTS! Do any photographers make any Halloween magic shots before 7? We aren't doing any character greets, but want to trick or treat three or four places, ride the Pirates ride and Tea Cups with the Halloween changes plus Haunted Mansion, see the parade and fireworks (we will leave after the fireworks because we have younger kids). I don't know if we will have enough time for magic shots! Wish we could stick around after the fireworks but there is no way we can make it that long with our little guys! I wish the party stuff started before 6!



There is  a Magic Shot thread that includes all parks and special events.  I've been too busy to update but will take care of it soon.  In the mean time you can still view 2018 MNSSHP magic shots with locations.  

Link:  https://www.disboards.com/threads/magic-shots-current-listings.3619546/


----------



## RJstanis

yorkieteacher said:


> MAGIC SHOTS! Do any photographers make any Halloween magic shots before 7? We aren't doing any character greets, but want to trick or treat three or four places, ride the Pirates ride and Tea Cups with the Halloween changes plus Haunted Mansion, see the parade and fireworks (we will leave after the fireworks because we have younger kids). I don't know if we will have enough time for magic shots! Wish we could stick around after the fireworks but there is no way we can make it that long with our little guys! I wish the party stuff started before 6!



To piggyback @FoxC63  some of the generic shots you can get before the party but some are party specific so I don't think you can get them before 7, mainly bc their photographers aren't there yet to take them.


----------



## RJstanis

Shellbells said:


> Count us in! We switched our December trip to late Sept and we were able to switch our MVMCP tickets to the MNSSHP on Sept. 29th!! th
> 
> It's been about 15 years or so since I've done a party but I remember loving the Halloween party. The Christmas one was just so-so.
> I was happy they let us switch the tickets.



Other than the giving up the good weather I'm in favor of your switch lol. I too am so-so about the Christmas Party. It's nice, especially the parade with a Main St viewing, but it just didnt get me in the festive mood like Mnsshp does.  Temper expectations if you haven't been in 15 years. Crowds are way higher and it seems the experience isnt quite the  same for most who went to them back when you did. I think it's all about expectations, knowing what you want to do/accomplish, and keep an open mind. The party last year was different than 5 years ago but it was still a blast for us! Have fun and welcome to us


----------



## Shellbells

RJstanis said:


> Other than the giving up the good weather I'm in favor of your switch lol. I too am so-so about the Christmas Party. It's nice, especially the parade with a Main St viewing, but it just didnt get me in the festive mood like Mnsshp does.  Temper expectations if you haven't been in 15 years. Crowds are way higher and it seems the experience isnt quite the  same for most who went to them back when you did. I think it's all about expectations, knowing what you want to do/accomplish, and keep an open mind. The party last year was different than 5 years ago but it was still a blast for us! Have fun and welcome to us


I have to admit, I'm not super excited about the hot humid weather! Lol
I've been reading up on the parties and I'm prepared for big crowds but I'm still hoping for one of the unicorn nights with light attendance. I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Hmm, speaking of hot/humid parties... looking like schedules may work out so I can go to the 8/23 party, much earlier in party season than I normally go.  Woohoo!  

I think I’m most excited/stressed about the new fireworks show.  HalloWishes was one of the things that got me “hooked” on MNSSHP when we first went to one in 2014.  I ‘hope’ the new show is just as good.


----------



## RJstanis

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Hmm, speaking of hot/humid parties... looking like schedules may work out so I can go to the 8/23 party, much earlier in party season than I normally go.  Woohoo!
> 
> I think I’m most excited/stressed about the new fireworks show.  HalloWishes was one of the things that got me “hooked” on MNSSHP when we first went to one in 2014.  I ‘hope’ the new show is just as good.



We'll be at the same party and have the same sentiments (we also like BTY too though too), especially my DW. As long as there's perimeter fireworks we'll basically be satisfied still lol.


----------



## mckennarose

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Hmm, speaking of hot/humid parties... looking like schedules may work out so I can go to the 8/23 party, much earlier in party season than I normally go.  Woohoo!
> 
> I think I’m most excited/stressed about the new fireworks show.  HalloWishes was one of the things that got me “hooked” on MNSSHP when we first went to one in 2014.  I ‘hope’ the new show is just as good.


This is me too..... and I'm wondering how the new show and projections will affect the crowd in the HUB and if it will be like HEA.


----------



## simnia

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Hmm, speaking of hot/humid parties... looking like schedules may work out so I can go to the 8/23 party, much earlier in party season than I normally go.  Woohoo!
> 
> I think I’m most excited/stressed about the new fireworks show.  HalloWishes was one of the things that got me “hooked” on MNSSHP when we first went to one in 2014.  I ‘hope’ the new show is just as good.





mckennarose said:


> This is me too..... and I'm wondering how the new show and projections will affect the crowd in the HUB and if it will be like HEA.



Me too. While I am excited for the new show, I really, really loved HalloWishes  -- and I'll admit that I sometimes just put the soundtrack on because I love it so much---even in the middle of summer  

But I worry that the crowds will be worse than ever because (1) new show and (2) you really need to be front and center for the best projection views


----------



## Disneylover99

mckennarose said:


> This is me too..... and I'm wondering how the new show and projections will affect the crowd in the HUB and if it will be like HEA.



It will most likely be madness in front of the castle with people scoping out good spots earlier then ever.   

The good news, is that it will probably be the best time to ride rides, eat, get in line for a character and trick or treat if you’re not into the fireworks show.


----------



## RJstanis

Disneylover99 said:


> It will most likely be madness in front of the castle with people scoping out good spots earlier then ever.
> 
> The good news, is that it will probably be the best time to ride rides, eat, get in line for a character and trick or treat if you’re not into the fireworks show.



This wont be me, but absolutely agree, especially in the far back corners of the park


----------



## aldeanarmyangel

We are first time party goer's and looking to attend; which would be a better option; 8/20 or 8/23?  TIA


----------



## GADisneyDad14

aldeanarmyangel said:


> We are first time party goer's and looking to attend; which would be a better option; 8/20 or 8/23?  TIA



I’d rather go to the Tuesday party myself, although my opinion is it’s just shades of grey to some extent.  Whatever works best in your schedule.


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

Do you guys think 2 dessert parties in a row would be too much? I’m considering doing the dessert party for MNSSHP, but we have the regular dessert party scheduled the night before. Dates unfortunately aren’t flexible.


----------



## SgtTibbs

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> Do you guys think 2 dessert parties in a row would be too much? I’m considering doing the dessert party for MNSSHP, but we have the regular dessert party scheduled the night before. Dates unfortunately aren’t flexible.


For me, the dessert parties are as much (or more) about saving time than the desserts, so no.  I don't think back-to-back would be too much.


----------



## sherlockmiles

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> Do you guys think 2 dessert parties in a row would be too much? I’m considering doing the dessert party for MNSSHP, but we have the regular dessert party scheduled the night before. Dates unfortunately aren’t flexible.



I don't think you'll be getting the same desserts either.


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

SgtTibbs said:


> For me, the dessert parties are as much (or more) about saving time than the desserts, so no.  I don't think back-to-back would be too much.





sherlockmiles said:


> I don't think you'll be getting the same desserts either.



Thank you both


----------



## GinnyBear's_mom

Super 27 said:


> Does anyone know if you can meet Oogie Boogie at Not So Scary? I didn't see him on the list of meet-and-greets, but I seem to remember reading somewhere that occasionally he does "surprise" appearances for pictures. Anyone ever have any luck meeting him?


I believe select cast members last year were given a meet and greet with Oogie Boogie (and other characters) before the Halloween parties began. He is in the Boo to You parade but no meet and greet for 2019 has been announced.


----------



## caitycaity

I have a 6:05 ADR at Jungle Nav Co on August 23rd. Park closes at 6pm. Is this possible? I don't have MNSSHP tix for that night (but planning to buy them). Seems weird to have an ADR time after park officially closes.


----------



## Cinderumbrella

caitycaity said:


> I have a 6:05 ADR at Jungle Nav Co on August 23rd. Park closes at 6pm. Is this possible? I don't have MNSSHP tix for that night (but planning to buy them). Seems weird to have an ADR time after park officially closes.



You’re fine. 6-7pm is the transition time for MNSSHP. Obviously you will need to leave right after the ADR (and CMs will be everywhere to ensure you do),


----------



## katiec786

Hey Disney Geniuses! I have a question:
This is our first party (and actually our first trip in nearly a decade!) so i'm figuring out some logistics.
Our plan for the party day is spending the morning in the lazy river at Typhoon Lagoon, then heading to MK for a couple of FPs before the party starts. We have an ADR at Tony's at 5:30 for a quick carb fest pre-party, but now that Cruella's party has been announced I'm a bit concerned that we might be rushed through our dinner so they can prep for the party... does anyone have any experience with this? The friend I'm travelling with has some food allergies so we carefully picked our ADRs and she is excited about Tony's so I don't want to change the ADR unless I absolutely have to!!
Thanks guys!


----------



## Cluelyss

katiec786 said:


> Hey Disney Geniuses! I have a question:
> This is our first party (and actually our first trip in nearly a decade!) so i'm figuring out some logistics.
> Our plan for the party day is spending the morning in the lazy river at Typhoon Lagoon, then heading to MK for a couple of FPs before the party starts. We have an ADR at Tony's at 5:30 for a quick carb fest pre-party, but now that Cruella's party has been announced I'm a bit concerned that we might be rushed through our dinner so they can prep for the party... does anyone have any experience with this? The friend I'm travelling with has some food allergies so we carefully picked our ADRs and she is excited about Tony's so I don't want to change the ADR unless I absolutely have to!!
> Thanks guys!


Cruella’s doesn’t start until 9:30 so you’ll be fine!


----------



## lynzi2004

I’m planning to go to the Sept 20 party! This will be my family’s first ever party. I got ready to purchase my tickets thru Disney but then decided to check UCT and found they were about $25 cheaper including tax (total). I’ve bought regular tickets from them before, but never party tickets. Is there any good reason not to just purchase from UCT?


----------



## Castlequeen5

lynzi2004 said:


> I’m planning to go to the Sept 20 party! This will be my family’s first ever party. I got ready to purchase my tickets thru Disney but then decided to check UCT and found they were about $25 cheaper including tax (total). I’ve bought regular tickets from them before, but never party tickets. Is there any good reason not to just purchase from UCT?


I bought my DAH for villains and HS there with no problems.  My vote is ALWAYS save money where you can!


----------



## RJstanis

lynzi2004 said:


> I’m planning to go to the Sept 20 party! This will be my family’s first ever party. I got ready to purchase my tickets thru Disney but then decided to check UCT and found they were about $25 cheaper including tax (total). I’ve bought regular tickets from them before, but never party tickets. Is there any good reason not to just purchase from UCT?



Mostly no reason not to. They're cheaper and 95% of cost is refundable unless you load them to your MDE. Only issue I see is possibly if you have an issue with your party before, during, or after I doubt Guest Services will do much for you...but that's just a guess. Case in point I had weather issues a couple of years ago to where alot of things cancelled for the night, pleaded my case with guest services the next day, and they gave me tickets to go on another night of our trip. I doubt I could get lucky with that with UT tickets? With that said, I bought mine this year from them and saved alot.


----------



## FoxC63

RJstanis said:


> Mostly no reason not to. They're cheaper and 95% of cost is refundable unless you load them to your MDE. Only issue I see is possibly if you have an issue with your party before, during, or after I doubt Guest Services will do much for you...but that's just a guess. Case in point I had weather issues a couple of years ago to where alot of things cancelled for the night, pleaded my case with guest services the next day, and they gave me tickets to go on another night of our trip. I doubt I could get lucky with that with UT tickets? With that said, I bought mine this year from them and saved alot.



Are you sure it's 95% refundable if you do not add them to your account or is there a 90 day refund policy?  Just curious as this was stated in another post.  I believe @GADisneyDad14 hosts this thread.


----------



## AndreaDanger

This is the refund policy info UT lists with the MNSSHP tickets. I've never had to request a refund for any tickets purchased via UT, so I can't speak as to whether this is how it actually works in practice (although my experiences with UT have always been great).

ETA: It's listed in UT's policy, but I wanted to also point out that E-tickets are non-refundable; only mailed tix are eligible for returns/refunds


----------



## Wdw1015

Just saw an article there is a new DecenDANCE party coming to MNSSHP this year.....


----------



## FoxC63

Thanks for the heads up @Wdw1015 

DescenDANCE Party Announced for Disney Springs; Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party will be taking over the stage at Cosmic Ray’s Starlight Café as an added feature during Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party, offered select nights at Magic Kingdom Park starting August 16.



BlogMickey


----------



## evlaina

FoxC63 said:


> Thanks for the heads up @Wdw1015
> 
> DescenDANCE Party Announced for Disney Springs; Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party will be taking over the stage at Cosmic Ray’s Starlight Café as an added feature during Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party, offered select nights at Magic Kingdom Park starting August 16.
> 
> View attachment 418592
> 
> BlogMickey


oh awesome!! My girls are wearing Uma and Mal dresses as easy (and lightweight) costumes for the party, they'll be so excited!


----------



## jhoannam

FoxC63 said:


> Thanks for the heads up @Wdw1015
> 
> DescenDANCE Party Announced for Disney Springs; Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party will be taking over the stage at Cosmic Ray’s Starlight Café as an added feature during Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party, offered select nights at Magic Kingdom Park starting August 16.
> 
> View attachment 418592
> 
> BlogMickey


So much cool stuff, not enough party time!


----------



## SPAM

Do we think they will close Cosmic Rays to get this ready? I was hoping to eat there for dinner before party starts.


FoxC63 said:


> Thanks for the heads up @Wdw1015
> 
> DescenDANCE Party Announced for Disney Springs; Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party will be taking over the stage at Cosmic Ray’s Starlight Café as an added feature during Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party, offered select nights at Magic Kingdom Park starting August 16.
> 
> View attachment 418592
> 
> BlogMickey


----------



## FoxC63

SPAM said:


> Do we think they will close Cosmic Rays to get this ready? I was hoping to eat there for dinner before party starts.



I'm sure someone who has attended MVMCP might know as they have Club Tinsel dance party there.  DescenDANCE Party starts at 7pm so I really don't see a problem. ?


----------



## lynzi2004

RJstanis said:


> Mostly no reason not to. They're cheaper and 95% of cost is refundable unless you load them to your MDE. Only issue I see is possibly if you have an issue with your party before, during, or after I doubt Guest Services will do much for you...but that's just a guess. Case in point I had weather issues a couple of years ago to where alot of things cancelled for the night, pleaded my case with guest services the next day, and they gave me tickets to go on another night of our trip. I doubt I could get lucky with that with UT tickets? With that said, I bought mine this year from them and saved alot.




This was one of my concerns! We’ve never been during hurricane season so this was what I was wondering about. I know the party is supposed to be “non refundable” but I also know people have luck getting refunds when it’s been a complete washout. Thanks for the reply though


----------



## FoxC63

lynzi2004 said:


> This was one of my concerns! We’ve never been during hurricane season so this was what I was wondering about. I know the party is supposed to be “non refundable” but I also know people have bad luck getting refunds when it’s been a complete washout. Thanks for the reply though



That's not what I've tracked for several years.  Disney has always been very accommodating.  I have never seen reports from those who purchase from a third party not getting a refund but UCT is very clear with their 90 day policy.


----------



## ColonelHathi

FoxC63 said:


> DescenDANCE Party Announced for Disney Springs; Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party will be taking over the stage at Cosmic Ray’s Starlight Café as an added feature during Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party, offered select nights at Magic Kingdom Park starting August 16.
> 
> View attachment 418592
> 
> BlogMickey



DD will LOVE this, thanks for sharing!  Glad to see there is something extra for the tweens!


----------



## slpeters

FoxC63 said:


> I'm sure someone who has attended MVMCP might know as they have Club Tinsel dance party there.  DescenDANCE Party starts at 7pm so I really don't see a problem. ?


I'm pretty sure they don't even close Cosmic Rays _during_ MVMCP despite it hosting Club Tinsel and being a treat station so I wouldn't imagine they'd be closing it early to prepare for MNSSHP.


----------



## lynzi2004

FoxC63 said:


> That's not what I've tracked for several years.  Disney has always been very accommodating.  I have never seen reports from those who purchase from a third party not getting a refund but UCT is very clear with their 90 day policy.



I just realized I put “bad luck” but meant good luck! I was dealing with my 1 year old while typing it out and didn’t realize my error. Fixing that ASAP!


----------



## disneyworldsk

do you guys think the dessert party is worth it just to get a good spot for fireworks and not have to worry? since the fw are new? going aug 27


----------



## GADisneyDad14

disneyworldsk said:


> do you guys think the dessert party is worth it just to get a good spot for fireworks and not have to worry? since the fw are new? going aug 27



Big question this year.  In the past, my answer has been no - not worth it and not needed (although I have personally done the dessert party the last two years... so my advice is different than my actions).  For this year, I want to wait/see what things are like in the Hub prior to making a judgement.  One would think with the added emphasis of projections and other castle elements, that will inevitably push more people to the Hub, making reserved viewing options like the dessert parties more desirable.  But TBD if it’s on a HEA desirable level or a Hub is still manageable level (in my opinion).


----------



## BraveLittleToaster2

I've heard of some people saying they don't do a good job policing the whole you must have a wristband to stay thing. 

Does anyone think that's why the parties are getting so busy? I'd be pretty annoyed if people were taking advantage of things and making it more crowded for those of us who do pay!

This is our first MNSSHP, but we have attended the Xmas one years ago. I'm hoping it won't be too busy like shoulder to shoulder as I'm pretty claustrophobic.

We're mostly using the party to meet a few specific characters and watch the parade.

Anyone know how early we should get spots for the first parade if we watch it from frontierland?


----------



## mckennarose

BraveLittleToaster2 said:


> I've heard of some people saying they don't do a good job policing the whole you must have a wristband to stay thing.
> 
> Does anyone think that's why the parties are getting so busy? I'd be pretty annoyed if people were taking advantage of things and making it more crowded for those of us who do pay!
> 
> This is our first MNSSHP, but we have attended the Xmas one years ago. I'm hoping it won't be too busy like shoulder to shoulder as I'm pretty claustrophobic.
> 
> We're mostly using the party to meet a few specific characters and watch the parade.
> 
> Anyone know how early we should get spots for the first parade if we watch it from frontierland?


I would say that the parties are getting more crowded because Disney is selling more tickets.  Not because of day guests staying for the party.  From what I've seen, CM's are really good at asking for wristbands and get pretty "aggressive" (probably not the right word) around 6pm, reminding people of park close and the party.  People can't go on rides at all after a certain point without a wristband.


----------



## Disneylover99

mckennarose said:


> I would say that the parties are getting more crowded because Disney is selling more tickets.  Not because of day guests staying for the party.  From what I've seen, CM's are really good at asking for wristbands and get pretty "aggressive" (probably not the right word) around 6pm, reminding people of park close and the party.  People can't go on rides at all after a certain point without a wristband.


I agree. We go in August when it’s super hot so it’s easy to see people’s wrists. 
I’ve never noticed anyone without a wrist band.


----------



## Kc0912

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> Do you guys think 2 dessert parties in a row would be too much? I’m considering doing the dessert party for MNSSHP, but we have the regular dessert party scheduled the night before. Dates unfortunately aren’t flexible.



For my personal opinion- it’s too much.


----------



## Best Aunt

When I read about the descendants dance party, it made me sad.


----------



## FoxC63

Best Aunt said:


> When I read about the descendants dance party, it made me sad.



Why?  Just curious.  I don't watch the show or know who plays who.


----------



## Best Aunt

FoxC63 said:


> Why?  Just curious.  I don't watch the show or know who plays who.



https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.th...scendants-actor-cameron-boyce-dies-at-age-20/


----------



## FoxC63

Best Aunt said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.th...scendants-actor-cameron-boyce-dies-at-age-20/



Aww, I did read about that.  He was so young and talented, very sad indeed.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> Do you guys think 2 dessert parties in a row would be too much? I’m considering doing the dessert party for MNSSHP, but we have the regular dessert party scheduled the night before. Dates unfortunately aren’t flexible.


Never!


----------



## PolyRob

BraveLittleToaster2 said:


> I've heard of some people saying they don't do a good job policing the whole you must have a wristband to stay thing.
> 
> Does anyone think that's why the parties are getting so busy? I'd be pretty annoyed if people were taking advantage of things and making it more crowded for those of us who do pay!
> 
> This is our first MNSSHP, but we have attended the Xmas one years ago. I'm hoping it won't be too busy like shoulder to shoulder as I'm pretty claustrophobic.


The only time I never felt Disney really policed a wristband was for the first DAH I attended (when it was just the lanyard). The crowds were super low and people naturally filtered out so it wasn't an issue for me.

For MNSSHP and MVMCP CMs really do clear out the non-party goers. You get asked to show your wristband numerous times throughout the night. It happens as soon as you enter the bypass when day guests are exiting on a separate side, before getting free treats, before entering ride queues, etc. This was the same with VAH and DAH in HS this summer.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Sometimes I think the people that report no park clearing/enforcing just aren't particularly observant or just happened to be in places in their park travels where it wasn't particularly obvious.  Both could easily happen.  Pay close enough attention around major points of traffic flow and you'll almost certainly see evidence of quite active park clearing.  But if you're deeper in the park, in line for stuff, on rides, etc during certain times, you may not see much.


----------



## lilmape

Anyone receive the dreaded Fastpass cancellation email? Someone was asking me about fastpass selections on party days in a group on Facebook. I shared some folks have had success and the usual times and another lady chimes in (I’m assuming a TA) to be aware they may be canceled. Another lady said you can’t without being a pass holder or having a normal ticket for the day.


----------



## FoxC63

lilmape said:


> Anyone receive the dreaded Fastpass cancellation email? Someone was asking me about fastpass selections on party days in a group on Facebook. I shared some folks have had success and the usually times and another lady chimes in (I’m assuming a TA) to be aware they may be canceled another another lady said you can’t without being a pass holder or having a normal ticket for the day.



So far no one here has reported receiving the Dreaded FastPass Email and hopefully no one will receive it!  

Last year I kept track of those who reported getting them on my Itinerary thread.  I contacted each poster and made a thorough post about it on the *2018 MNSSHP Itinerary* thread.  It also includes helpful tips and WDW contact info.  If you and/or your FB friends have questions or concerns I recommend checking it out.    LINK


----------



## TheOneWithTheTriplets

lilmape said:


> Anyone receive the dreaded Fastpass cancellation email? Someone was asking me about fastpass selections on party days in a group on Facebook. I shared some folks have had success and the usually times and another lady chimes in (I’m assuming a TA) to be aware they may be canceled another another lady said you can’t without being a pass holder or having a normal ticket for the day.



My FPs for 8/27 are holding strong. I have 3 days of FP booked on a 2 day base ticket and 1 party ticket. Friends traveling too also fine. There's are 11 days of FP booked on 10 day hoppers and a party ticket. No APs in the bunch.


----------



## disneyworldsk

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Big question this year.  In the past, my answer has been no - not worth it and not needed (although I have personally done the dessert party the last two years... so my advice is different than my actions).  For this year, I want to wait/see what things are like in the Hub prior to making a judgement.  One would think with the added emphasis of projections and other castle elements, that will inevitably push more people to the Hub, making reserved viewing options like the dessert parties more desirable.  But TBD if it’s on a HEA desirable level or a Hub is still manageable level (in my opinion).


I participated in it for hea but actually didn't love the view, am i the only one? there were a lot of 'beams' in my way (light poles?) and we weren't center but more to the right and i felt lots of people in front of us and center really had better views.


----------



## MyTwoPrincesses

lilmape said:


> Anyone receive the dreaded Fastpass cancellation email? Someone was asking me about fastpass selections on party days in a group on Facebook. I shared some folks have had success and the usually times and another lady chimes in (I’m assuming a TA) to be aware they may be canceled another another lady said you can’t without being a pass holder or having a normal ticket for the day.



No issues so far.  I have a 5 day ticket plus one party ticket.  I have my DHS FPs for 8/22, last day of the Disney part of our trip, and so far they are safe.  I did take screenshots of them because they include slinky dog.


----------



## Cluelyss

disneyworldsk said:


> I participated in it for hea but actually didn't love the view, am i the only one? there were a lot of 'beams' in my way (light poles?) and we weren't center but more to the right and i felt lots of people in front of us and center really had better views.


Have you watched HEA elsewhere?IMO, the garden is the perfect view with minimal crowding. Yes, there are a few lampposts, but a step to the left or right will fix that. That’s the beauty of being in the garden - the ability to step left or right. Sure, the folks on Main Street directly in front of the castle may have the “perfect” centered view, but they literally cannot breathe without running into someone else. I’ve been in that mob and I’ll never do it again. We don’t watch HEA anymore without a dessert party (for reference, I’m also short, and have 2 kids, which makes viewing a bit more difficult with the general public). Also, the farther left you go in the garden, the more centered your view will be. But there’s really not a bad view in there!


----------



## bitty246

lilmape said:


> Anyone receive the dreaded Fastpass cancellation email? Someone was asking me about fastpass selections on party days in a group on Facebook. I shared some folks have had success and the usual times and another lady chimes in (I’m assuming a TA) to be aware they may be canceled. Another lady said you can’t without being a pass holder or having a normal ticket for the day.





TheOneWithTheTriplets said:


> My FPs for 8/27 are holding strong. I have 3 days of FP booked on a 2 day base ticket and 1 party ticket. Friends traveling too also fine. There's are 11 days of FP booked on 10 day hoppers and a party ticket. No APs in the bunch.





MyTwoPrincesses said:


> No issues so far.  I have a 5 day ticket plus one party ticket.  I have my DHS FPs for 8/22, last day of the Disney part of our trip, and so far they are safe.  I did take screenshots of them because they include slinky dog.



I just booked FP this AM. 8 days of FP with 7 day base tickets. Hoping these hold, as they would enable us to ride 7DMT with FP on 3 different days! I can't afford to lose the last day, which is AK and laid out perfectly!   I'll be following along obsessively looking for news of the dreaded email! Good luck to us all! Just think, we're all so close now!


----------



## famsen

bitty246 said:


> I just booked FP this AM. 8 days of FP with 7 day base tickets. Hoping these hold, as they would enable us to ride 7DMT with FP on 3 different days! I can't afford to lose the last day, which is AK and laid out perfectly!   I'll be following along obsessively looking for news of the dreaded email! Good luck to us all! Just think, we're all so close now!



I have gotten the dreaded FP cancellation email the past 2 years. I just don't even try booking a FP for the Halloween Party day anymore. Too risky because I have some really good FP times and rides I have booked after my party day. Usually the email comes a few days before our trip.


----------



## bitty246

famsen said:


> I have gotten the dreaded FP cancellation email the past 2 years. I just don't even try booking a FP for the Halloween Party day anymore. Too risky because I have some really good FP times and rides I have booked after my party day. Usually the email comes a few days before our trip.



Yikes! That's a bummer. Hopefully we'll start hearing about the emails shortly before the first parties. That should give us time to make any changes.


----------



## GusGus77

Looks like if I bought my tickets through undercover tourist I would save about $10 total off of Disney for my family (because I would lose the $16 I would have saved by buying discounted Disney gift cards to pay for it.) Is it worth it? Will I immediately be able to put the e-ticket from undercover tourist in my MDE account and book fast passes (at the 30 days?)   Is there a convenience just buying directly from Disney that is worth the $10?

*Edited to ask a different question as I figured the other one out and didn’t know how to delete it.


----------



## Alice121078

Skallywag Steph said:


> I've seen lots of posts about what people do on party days (sleep in,  swim,  etc.) But what do you do the day after the party? I hate to waste a rope drop but highly doubt we'll want to wake up early. Do you just plan to go later in the morning and stay until close? Do you feel you get as much done this way? Thanks for your help.


We are going to sleep in and go to AK later in the afternoon.


----------



## RJstanis

GusGus77 said:


> Looks like if I bought my tickets through undercover tourist I would save about $10 total off of Disney for my family (because I would lose the $16 I would have saved by buying discounted Disney gift cards to pay for it.) Is it worth it? Will I immediately be able to put the e-ticket from undercover tourist in my MDE account and book fast passes (at the 30 days?)   Is there a convenience just buying directly from Disney that is worth the $10?
> 
> *Edited to ask a different question as I figured the other one out and didn’t know how to delete it.



You ultimately would have to decide if its worth the $10 savings. For me, for $10 I'd rather buy direct knowing with any hiccups Disney will typically accommodate any unforeseen snafus if you will. UT and places of the sort are great for when saving larger chunks of money, but in your instance I'd probably pass and buy direct. If you did purchase through them, they are not readily available, which is another huge plus with buying directly, especially if you want them right away for booking FP purposes. I think it takes up to 24 hours before they make them available to place in your MDE acct if you choose the online delivery. Hope that helps.


----------



## RJstanis

lilmape said:


> Anyone receive the dreaded Fastpass cancellation email? Someone was asking me about fastpass selections on party days in a group on Facebook. I shared some folks have had success and the usual times and another lady chimes in (I’m assuming a TA) to be aware they may be canceled. Another lady said you can’t without being a pass holder or having a normal ticket for the day.





FoxC63 said:


> So far no one here has reported receiving the Dreaded FastPass Email and hopefully no one will receive it!
> 
> Last year I kept track of those who reported getting them on my Itinerary thread.  I contacted each poster and made a thorough post about it on the *2018 MNSSHP Itinerary* thread.  It also includes helpful tips and WDW contact info.  If you and/or your FB friends have questions or concerns I recommend checking it out.    LINK



I haven't seen it yet either, but I am going to be on the lookout. I have been helping a friend of mine book and plan her trip. Just did her FP last week and then the new Fall deals just came out a couple of days ago. Had the TA apply the room discount for them to save money, so now her reservation will officially be on watch because that seemed to be the common denominator last year. Last time it happened to me I didn't get the email until I was already on my trip and didn't realize my AK FP had dropped it until the night before we were going to that park. Luckily the phone CM was able to investigate and see what happened and gave me the FP back, especially my coveted FOP one, but it was a huge pain and took over an hour and ruined my dinner with my family that night.


----------



## FoxC63

RJstanis said:


> I haven't seen it yet either, but I am going to be on the lookout. I have been helping a friend of mine book and plan her trip. Just did her FP last week and then the new Fall deals just came out a couple of days ago. Had the TA apply the room discount for them to save money, so now her reservation will officially be on watch because that seemed to be the common denominator last year. Last time it happened to me I didn't get the email until I was already on my trip and didn't realize it until the night before. Luckily the phone CM was able to investigate and see what happened and gave me the FP back, especially my coveted FOP one, but it was a huge pain and took over an hour and ruined my dinner with my family that night.



Fingers crossed it doesn't happen this year!


----------



## FoxC63

*2019 Halloween Pin Predictions*

Seeing how TP made Predictions for Rides I'm going to _predict _the *2019 Halloween Pins*. Note, this is not the same thing as the Exclusive MNSSHP pins which are limited editions. 

*Annual Passholder Pin*


*Open Edition Pins - *I believe these open edition Halloween pins will be at Disney Parks. You should be able to find them at Disney’s Pin Traders at Disney Springs, most parks and hotels at Walt Disney World during the fall season.   I'll even predict the price $9.99 with exception of the 2 piece sets, those will be $14.99.







*Miscellaneous*


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Is there a chart of when this usually sells out? I’d like to go but don’t want to buy till like 2 weeks out


----------



## Cinderumbrella

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Is there a chart of when this usually sells out? I’d like to go but don’t want to buy till like 2 weeks out



Which party? There’s typically only 4 or 5 that sell out (first, Halloween and a couple in late October). I feel like that info is in one of the first few posts of this thread?


----------



## FoxC63

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Is there a chart of when this usually sells out? I’d like to go but don’t want to buy till like 2 weeks out



Yep, on Post #3
https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...lly-festive-celebration.3729471/post-60144203


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

FoxC63 said:


> Yep, on Post #3
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...lly-festive-celebration.3729471/post-60144203



Oops think I posted wrong thread. I’m talking about the Christmas parties


----------



## Cluelyss

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Oops think I posted wrong thread. I’m talking about the Christmas parties


Check the first page of this thread:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...arty-oh-so-jolly-holiday-celebration.3729624/


----------



## SPAM

Woot I got my pre party fp today! I’m offsite so it’s 30 days until my party on August 20th. 

Jungle cruise 325pm-425pm
Haunted mansion 425pm-525pm
Buzz light year 525pm-6pm

Can’t wait!!


----------



## krd315

Finished school clothes shopping for the 2 teen grands and started packing anything we don't need for the next 3 weeks. Very ready to be at Disney!


----------



## disneyworldsk

krd315 said:


> Finished school clothes shopping for the 2 teen grands and started packing anything we don't need for the next 3 weeks. Very ready to be at Disney!


doing the same!!!


----------



## sheila14

disneyworldsk said:


> doing the same!!!


I have been packed for many weeks and don’t leave until September. If Mickey were to call me and say I am landing in your front yard let’s go, my reply packed and ready waiting for ya!


----------



## Mrs Grumpy

Booked Cruella's Halloween Hide-A-Way last night for 8/30.  Still on the fence about it but grabbed it while I still could and hope to hear some reviews from the first couple of parties.  I know you can come and go but still afraid of it taking up too much time.  Would like to know about the parade viewing area the most if anyone know.  DH loves to take lots of pictures so hoping it will be a good spot for that.


----------



## arielmomma

Its been 9 days since I purchased my MNSSHP tickets directly through Disney. I booked 2 party days at once,  I received the confirmation email with only one bar code to cover both parties. I was able to book FPs for each party day after I'd already booked FPs for all of my "normal" ticket days. Yet, they still haven't appeared in MDE. I tried to link them with the bar code # and I get the "they're either already linked or they can't be linked" message. Does it usually take this long for them to show up? Do I need to call, and if I do will it make any difference or will the CM just tell me to "trust that they are there"? (I've been told this before on other matters). Thanks in advance for your thoughts.


----------



## Cluelyss

Mrs Grumpy said:


> Booked Cruella's Halloween Hide-A-Way last night for 8/30.  Still on the fence about it but grabbed it while I still could and hope to hear some reviews from the first couple of parties.  I know you can come and go but still afraid of it taking up too much time.  Would like to know about the parade viewing area the most if anyone know.  DH loves to take lots of pictures so hoping it will be a good spot for that.


We did the party last year during MVMCP and it’s a GREAT spot for pictures! You’re basically curb side wherever you go and if you’re lucky enough to be looking right down Main Street it’s even better!


----------



## famsen

Has anyone's hard party tickets taken a long time to be received through the mail?

I ordered our tickets on 6/29 and asked for standard mail delivery. I see they are linked to my reservation and magic bands but I always like the hard tickets as a backup. Called customer service and they said there was an issue around that time with their mail service so even if I don't the tickets in the mail the fact that I have a receipt and they are linked to my reservation won't be an issue when I arrive. The only other thing they said they could do is cancel those tickets and reissue new ones but that seems like rocking the boat. She said nobody else can use my tickets even if they got misdelivered to someone else because I have the confirmation and ID to prove it's me. 
Should I not be worried about not getting the hard ticket if they got lost in the mail?


----------



## vanjust14

Mrs Grumpy said:


> Booked Cruella's Halloween Hide-A-Way last night for 8/30.  Still on the fence about it but grabbed it while I still could and hope to hear some reviews from the first couple of parties.  I know you can come and go but still afraid of it taking up too much time.  Would like to know about the parade viewing area the most if anyone know.  DH loves to take lots of pictures so hoping it will be a good spot for that.


I did the party at MVMCP in December and it was fantastic for pictures of the parade!  I was curbside looking straight down Main Street.  My pictures are amazing!  I thought the party itself was great too.  We ate and had a drink, went out to watch fireworks, got our front and center spot for the parade, and went back in later for another drink.


----------



## Mrs Grumpy

Cluelyss said:


> We did the party last year during MVMCP and it’s a GREAT spot for pictures! You’re basically curb side wherever you go and if you’re lucky enough to be looking right down Main Street it’s even better!





vanjust14 said:


> I did the party at MVMCP in December and it was fantastic for pictures of the parade!  I was curbside looking straight down Main Street.  My pictures are amazing!  I thought the party itself was great too.  We ate and had a drink, went out to watch fireworks, got our front and center spot for the parade, and went back in later for another drink.


 So is the viewing area big enough everyone can pretty much have curbside or do you have to get there early to get that?  Would be cool to look right down Main Street but would be happy anywhere along the curb.  DH will want to stand anyway so even if it is behind a row of people sitting that would be good.


----------



## vanjust14

Mrs Grumpy said:


> So is the viewing area big enough everyone can pretty much have curbside or do you have to get there early to get that?  Would be cool to look right down Main Street but would be happy anywhere along the curb.  DH will want to stand anyway so even if it is behind a row of people sitting that would be good.


I did get there early and we sat so the people behind us did have a great view also and didn't get there quite as early as us.  The area did have people standing a row behind the curbside people but most people sat in the front. I'd say get there 45 min early if you want to look straight down. Maybe 30 for anywhere curbside.  I'm going by the Xmas party so not sure if this one will be more/less popular.


----------



## Mrs Grumpy

vanjust14 said:


> I did get there early and we sat so the people behind us did have a great view also and didn't get there quite as early as us.  The area did have people standing a row behind the curbside people but most people sat in the front. I'd say get there 45 min early if you want to look straight down. Maybe 30 for anywhere curbside.  I'm going by the Xmas party so not sure if this one will be more/less popular.



Great, thank you that helps.


----------



## yorkieteacher

Sorry if this has been asked, but my searches all took me to last year's thread and didn't really give me a good explanation. Did the treat trails begin exactly at seven, or a little earlier? What about the rides with overlays like Tea Cups and Pirates and the dance parties? Our kiddos will be doing well to hold off through the fireworks, and we want to prioritize our time and know where to head first. We aren't interested in meeting characters, just the parade, fireworks, special rides (except Space Mountain) and a few treat trails. Also,which treat trails are less likely to have long lines? Thanks for the help from a Type A planner going to our first party!


----------



## FoxC63

yorkieteacher said:


> Sorry if this has been asked, but my searches all took me to last year's thread and didn't really give me a good explanation. Did the treat trails begin exactly at seven, or a little earlier? What about the rides with overlays like Tea Cups and Pirates and the dance parties? Our kiddos will be doing well to hold off through the fireworks, and we want to prioritize our time and know where to head first. We aren't interested in meeting characters, just the parade, fireworks, special rides (except Space Mountain) and a few treat trails. Also,which treat trails are less likely to have long lines? Thanks for the help from a Type A planner going to our first party!


*Trick or Treat begins at 7pm*.  Last year some locations started earlier but I'm unsure if it was due to the weather.  People do line up for them.  There are a few locations that have more stations.  Some locations are covered.  Here's a break down:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/“official”-2018-mickey’s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-–-strategy-and-itinerary-thread.3672288/post-58989841

We didn't do Space but from what I remember reading it actually closed down to make the switch.  Hopefully others will chime in.


----------



## jhoannam

famsen said:


> Has anyone's hard party tickets taken a long time to be received through the mail?
> 
> I ordered our tickets on 6/29 and asked for standard mail delivery. I see they are linked to my reservation and magic bands but I always like the hard tickets as a backup. Called customer service and they said there was an issue around that time with their mail service so even if I don't the tickets in the mail the fact that I have a receipt and they are linked to my reservation won't be an issue when I arrive. The only other thing they said they could do is cancel those tickets and reissue new ones but that seems like rocking the boat. She said nobody else can use my tickets even if they got misdelivered to someone else because I have the confirmation and ID to prove it's me.
> Should I not be worried about not getting the hard ticket if they got lost in the mail?


Don’t worry about it! We’ve never had to use hard tickets. As long as you have your email receipt, in case MDE decides to stop working that day.


----------



## mommy-3

Can someone tell me if there's and characters at the party that have little or no waits?


----------



## FoxC63

mommy-3 said:


> Can someone tell me if there's and characters at the party that have little or no waits?



The top tier characters meet prior to 7pm and they command a longer wait:
Jack & Sally, 7 Dwarfs and Moana
The other characters start meeting at 7pm.  You can start their line between 6:30-6:40.  
After 7pm the lines are long for all characters.  I was surprised Lotso had a very long line last year which has not been the norm.  

When is your party and what character are you meeting?  Also use Tag Team if possible.


----------



## mommy-3

I was thinking of Aladdin,  Tarzan, Belle & Gaston, and Elvis Stitch


----------



## FoxC63

mommy-3 said:


> I was thinking of Aladdin,  Tarzan, Belle & Gaston, and Elvis Stitch



I forgot about Elvis Stitch, he was a long wait too last year but he started meeting at 6:30.  If his meet time is the same this year, you could line up for him at 6pm

6pm-6:40  Elvis Stitch  LINK
6:45-7:10  Belle & Gaston LINK
Meet these characters Aladdin & TARZAN  later in the evening.


----------



## mommy-3

FoxC63 said:


> I forgot about Elvis Stitch, he was a long wait too last year but he started meeting at 6:30.  If his meet time is the same this year, you could line up for him at 6pm
> 
> 6pm-6:40  Elvis Stitch  LINK
> 6:45-7:10  Belle & Gaston LINK
> Meet these characters Aladdin & TARZAN  later in the evening.


Thank you so much! I feel like planning park days are easy. I think I'm way over my head for our party day! You have helped tremendously!!!


----------



## SimplyTink

mommy-3 said:


> Thank you so much! I feel like planning park days are easy. I think I'm way over my head for our party day! You have helped tremendously!!!


Last year meeting Elvis Stitch was our first priority. We were first on line at 5:15 and they started meeting right on time!


----------



## mommy-3

Where oh where did you find that canister treat bag? We're going as Monster Inc too.
That is simply adorable!!


----------



## ksromack

Mrs Grumpy said:


> So is the viewing area big enough everyone can pretty much have curbside or do you have to get there early to get that?  Would be cool to look right down Main Street but would be happy anywhere along the curb.  DH will want to stand anyway so even if it is behind a row of people sitting that would be good.


We were out there early but I wanted that view down main street with the castle in the background.  I didn't find it to be the ideal place to watch fireworks from but it was acceptable.  We really enjoyed the Tony's add on during MVMCP last December.


----------



## disneyworldsk

is it annoying to carry around a bag of melting chocolate in august for hours?


----------



## jhoannam

disneyworldsk said:


> is it annoying to carry around a bag of melting chocolate in august for hours?


It's annoying carrying bags period.  Maybe ToT the last hour? That's our plan. We'll do rides, fireworks, second parade and ToT after.


----------



## inspectorgadget

disneyworldsk said:


> is it annoying to carry around a bag of melting chocolate in august for hours?


There are 6 of us in my family and we carry one backpack. We shove the candy bags in the backpack and get them back for trick or treating. And that backpack gets full! I'm always amazed at how much candy we get. But we also snack on it all night too.


----------



## ksromack

disneyworldsk said:


> is it annoying to carry around a bag of melting chocolate in august for hours?


Granted, last year's party for us was early Oct...but it was north of 90° so pretty hot.  I didnt notice any melting chocolate or maybe it was because I ate the choc as it arrived in my bag?!?


----------



## SPAM

disneyworldsk said:


> is it annoying to carry around a bag of melting chocolate in august for hours?


I’ve never found it annoying I always wear a backpack and dump the trick or treat bag in there so I can get more candy and also so the small bag doesn’t get too heavy.


----------



## disneyworldsk

and it doesn't melt in a backpack in august?


----------



## OurLaughingPlace

jhoannam said:


> It's annoying carrying bags period.  Maybe ToT the last hour? That's our plan. We'll do rides, fireworks, second parade and ToT after.


Is there time to ToT after the second parade? That sounds like the plan we might do - rides / fireworks with plaza dessert party / second parade, then ToT -are the ToT lines less busy in the last hour as well?   We are not doing any pictures.


----------



## OurLaughingPlace

Can anyone tell me about the Cadaver Dans? My DD's love Haunted Mansion and I've heard that this is where they are. They sing I believe? How long are their 'sets'? Any idea of what time we should go to watch them? Thanks for any information.


----------



## jhoannam

OurLaughingPlace said:


> Is there time to ToT after the second parade? That sounds like the plan we might do - rides / fireworks with plaza dessert party / second parade, then ToT -are the ToT lines less busy in the last hour as well?   We are not doing any pictures.


If you watch the second parade from Frontierland you should have 30 minutes to ToT


----------



## Disneylover99

disneyworldsk said:


> is it annoying to carry around a bag of melting chocolate in august for hours?


Carrying anything is annoying. Lol. But we do it, because we love it. And we eat as we go. Surprisingly, I never find that the chocolate has melted and we tend to trick or treat early and carry it around all night.


----------



## FoxC63

OurLaughingPlace said:


> Is there time to ToT after the second parade? That sounds like the plan we might do - rides / fireworks with plaza dessert party / second parade, then ToT -are the ToT lines less busy in the last hour as well?   We are not doing any pictures.





OurLaughingPlace said:


> Can anyone tell me about the Cadaver Dans? My DD's love Haunted Mansion and I've heard that this is where they are. They sing I believe? How long are their 'sets'? Any idea of what time we should go to watch them? Thanks for any information.


You'll have plenty of time to ToT after the 2nd BTY.  It's really the best time as lines will be short.  I recommend the BONUS locations!

*The Cadaver Dans Barbershop Quartet
Location:* Roaming in Frontierland between Liberty Square & Country Bear Jamboree
****Hours: *7:00 p.m., 7:45., 8:30 p.m., 9:50 p.m., 10:30 p.m.
*Duration:* 20 Minutes
Times have not been confirmed for 2019 but I doubt they'll change.


----------



## Disneylover99

OurLaughingPlace said:


> Can anyone tell me about the Cadaver Dans? My DD's love Haunted Mansion and I've heard that this is where they are. They sing I believe? How long are their 'sets'? Any idea of what time we should go to watch them? Thanks for any information.


Last year I waited early for both parades in Frontierland just outside Country bears. I saw them then.


----------



## Best Aunt

mommy-3 said:


> Can someone tell me if there's and characters at the party that have little or no waits?


 
I met Cinderella and... maybe Tiana with only one family in front of me.  It might have been between 6:30 and 7:00.

Belle and Gaston looked like the line was short but he is very chatty so the line moves slowly.


----------



## Cluelyss

FoxC63 said:


> We didn't do Space but from what I remember reading it actually closed down to make the switch.  Hopefully others will chime in.


None of the ride overlays started before 7 last year.


----------



## OurLaughingPlace

@FoxC63  Thanks for the details on the Cadaver Dans. Can you tell me what the TOT  'Bonus' locations are? Do we know what they are ahead of time or do we just learn about them when we get to the park? TIA


----------



## sherlockmiles

FoxC63 said:


> You'll have plenty of time to ToT after the 2nd BTY.  It's really the best time as lines will be short.  I recommend the BONUS locations!
> 
> *The Cadaver Dans Barbershop Quartet
> Location:* Roaming in Frontierland between Liberty Square & Country Bear Jamboree
> ****Hours: *7:00 p.m., 7:45., 8:30 p.m., 9:50 p.m., 10:30 p.m.
> *Duration:* 20 Minutes
> Times have not been confirmed for 2019 but I doubt they'll change.



I hope they sing more 'halloween'-ish songs this year.


----------



## Rivergirl2005

So excited! We are going 8/23 and it’s my first party ever! For those who have gone how do you fit it all in? We want to meet sally/jack, Tarzan/Jane, stitch, Moana possibly other characters ( which ones have the shortest lines) ride sm, teacups, hm, take photos, watch the parade and fireworks and are the caravan dan songs different then barber shop dans? . We have the option of going again on Tuesday starting to wonder if we should.....so excited but so worried it will be hard to plan


----------



## RJstanis

Rivergirl2005 said:


> So excited! We are going 8/23 and it’s my first party ever! For those who have gone how do you fit it all in? We want to meet sally/jack, Tarzan/Jane, stitch, Moana possibly other characters ( which ones have the shortest lines) ride sm, teacups, hm, take photos, watch the parade and fireworks and are the caravan dan songs different then barber shop dans? . We have the option of going again on Tuesday starting to wonder if we should.....so excited but so worried it will be hard to plan



Unless you got suuuuuuuper lucky (and even then I still don't see how), you would have a hard time/almost impossible doing all the things you want to do in one night. Two nights definitely doable. If you prioritize what you want to do more and ok missing out some of those things, you could do a good amount of what you mentioned in one night. If none of your list is off limits, then yes you would need to do two parties. We've never done two (1.5 is the closest we've gotten to due to weather) parties, but I think its worth it if you truly enjoy them, which we do.

The caravan dans are nonexistent (hehe jk), the cadaver dans are dressed up like zombies/ghouls and sing Halloween songs. Same dudes, different getups and songs.

Don't worry too much about planning. We have more of a guide each party, than a true plan when we go, bc there's always something you didn't anticipate whether it be good or bad. Just have a general plan, check out people's trip reports of the parties before yours, and go from there.


----------



## Castlequeen5

Rivergirl2005 said:


> So excited! We are going 8/23 and it’s my first party ever! For those who have gone how do you fit it all in? We want to meet sally/jack, Tarzan/Jane, stitch, Moana possibly other characters ( which ones have the shortest lines) ride sm, teacups, hm, take photos, watch the parade and fireworks and are the caravan dan songs different then barber shop dans? . We have the option of going again on Tuesday starting to wonder if we should.....so excited but so worried it will be hard to plan


I feel the same way and we've been before!  Ha!  Now that our summer trip is out of the way, I am starting to think more about our October trip.  All these posts are getting me excited!  There is LOTS to do, and we want to hit some of the things we missed the last time we went.  I'm also thinking about doing a second party since we'll be there during 2 of them!


----------



## FoxC63

OurLaughingPlace said:


> @FoxC63  Thanks for the details on the Cadaver Dans. Can you tell me what the TOT  'Bonus' locations are? Do we know what they are ahead of time or do we just learn about them when we get to the park? TIA



Post #7 - 2018 Itinerary Thread - *Trick or Treat Locations & Allergy Information 

Main Street, U.S.A.*

Market Street (Open until 8 p.m.)
Town Square Theater (Allergy-Friendly Center)
*Adventureland*

Pirates of the Caribbean - Covered Queue, *Bonus Location*
Jungle Cruise - Outdoor
*Frontierland*

Splash Mountain
Dock to Tom Sawyer Island - Outdoor GO GO Squeeze
Country Bear Jamboree - Indoor
*Liberty Square*

Columbia Harbour House - Outdoor
Liberty Square Ticket Office (Allergy-Friendly Center)
*Fantasyland*

Mickey's PhilharMagic - Indoor *2 Bonus Locations*, playing cartoons & air conditioned. Strollers and wheelchairs went down a ramp and everyone else went down the stairs into a second line: Post #7945
Exit at Journey of the Little Mermaid
Ariel's Grotto
Pinocchio Village Haus - Indoor
Walt Disney World Railroad Station
*Tomorrowland*

Monster's Inc. Laugh Floor - Indoor *2 Bonus Locations*
Cosmic Ray's Starlight Café - Indoor Bay 1
Carousel of Progress - Outdoor *Bonus Location*
*Bonus* *Locations* - contains more Trick or Treat stations in one location.
*Fun Fact*: You can return to any location as many times as you want! 

Major kudos to @Best Aunt for originally posting what stations are Indoor & Outdoor.  Super beneficial for planning if you get rained on, now you know where to go!


----------



## FoxC63

Rivergirl2005 said:


> So excited! We are going 8/23 and it’s my first party ever! For those who have gone how do you fit it all in? We want to meet sally/jack, Tarzan/Jane, stitch, Moana possibly other characters ( which ones have the shortest lines) ride sm, teacups, hm, take photos, watch the parade and fireworks and are the caravan dan songs different then barber shop dans? . We have the option of going again on Tuesday starting to wonder if we should.....so excited but so worried it will be hard to plan



I think you do have to have a plan in place especially if it's your first time attending and if you don't visit WDW as often as some of us do.  When researching for your trip which is a necessity since the cost of any vacation is exorbitant the end result is the same, getting the biggest bang for your buck.  

Research takes time but with a little bit of reading say 15 minutes a night you should be good to go!  I think you would be best served perusing through the:   2018 Itinerary Thread

Many DISer's have used it to help plan their trip for a couple of years.  They might not have stuck to it but it helped them gain an understanding of how much time they need to allow for characters, rides, magic shots and all the party festivities.  It's a wealth of information at your finger tips!


----------



## BraveLittleToaster2

Our only goal is to meet Jafar, any other characters are a bonus. So I think we should be good!!


----------



## FoxC63

Look what ShopDisney just added!

Hocus Pocus Pin Set $19.95


----------



## Best Aunt

OurLaughingPlace said:


> @FoxC63 Can you tell me what the TOT  'Bonus' locations are? Do we know what they are ahead of time or do we just learn about them when we get to the park? TIA



You need to stay tuned here as people report back.  Here is a link to last year's map.  (I repeat, last year's, not this year's).
https://www.wdwinfo.com/maps/mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-map.htm
It doesn't give you a list of where the Trick Or Treat stops are.  You just see the Mickey heads on the map and try to figure out where they are.  I was at the first party last year, so I posted here as I found them.  Some had big orange inflatibles indicating that it was a Trick Or Treat stop.  Others just had cast members standing outside holding paddles indicating it was a Trick Or Treat stop.  

Some Trick Or Treat stops have people giving out candy at two points within that stop; I think this can change over time.

Last year someone was able to obtain the map at a Magic Kingdom ticket window on the morning of the first party.  Maps were not available before then.


----------



## Disneylover99

https://www.wdwmagic.com/events/mic...keys-boo-to-you-halloween-parade-for-2019.htm
Some new parade floats. I wonder if some will be replaced.


----------



## sheila14

FoxC63 said:


> Post #7 - 2018 Itinerary Thread - *Trick or Treat Locations & Allergy Information
> 
> Main Street, U.S.A.*
> 
> Market Street (Open until 8 p.m.)
> Town Square Theater (Allergy-Friendly Center)
> *Adventureland*
> 
> Pirates of the Caribbean - Covered Queue, *Bonus Location*
> Jungle Cruise - Outdoor
> *Frontierland*
> 
> Splash Mountain
> Dock to Tom Sawyer Island - Outdoor GO GO Squeeze
> Country Bear Jamboree - Indoor
> *Liberty Square*
> 
> Columbia Harbour House - Outdoor
> Liberty Square Ticket Office (Allergy-Friendly Center)
> *Fantasyland*
> 
> Mickey's PhilharMagic - Indoor *2 Bonus Locations*, playing cartoons & air conditioned. Strollers and wheelchairs went down a ramp and everyone else went down the stairs into a second line: Post #7945
> Exit at Journey of the Little Mermaid
> Ariel's Grotto
> Pinocchio Village Haus - Indoor
> Walt Disney World Railroad Station
> *Tomorrowland*
> 
> Monster's Inc. Laugh Floor - Indoor *2 Bonus Locations*
> Cosmic Ray's Starlight Café - Indoor Bay 1
> Carousel of Progress - Outdoor *Bonus Location*
> *Bonus* *Locations* - contains more Trick or Treat stations in one location.
> *Fun Fact*: You can return to any location as many times as you want!
> 
> Major kudos to @Best Aunt for originally posting what stations are Indoor & Outdoor.  Super beneficial for planning if you get rained on, now you know where to go!


If you rode Space Mountain, they had a candy stop outside the exit.


----------



## OurLaughingPlace

Best Aunt said:


> You need to stay tuned here as people report back.  Here is a link to last year's map.  (I repeat, last year's, not this year's).
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/maps/mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-map.htm
> It doesn't give you a list of where the Trick Or Treat stops are.  You just see the Mickey heads on the map and try to figure out where they are.  I was at the first party last year, so I posted here as I found them.  Some had big orange inflatibles indicating that it was a Trick Or Treat stop.  Others just had cast members standing outside holding paddles indicating it was a Trick Or Treat stop.
> 
> Some Trick Or Treat stops have people giving out candy at two points within that stop; I think this can change over time.
> 
> Last year someone was able to obtain the map at a Magic Kingdom ticket window on the morning of the first party.  Maps were not available before then.


Thanks for your reply. We are first time party goers and attending the first party so we are not able to find out until that day. As long as we have some idea / a simple plan we will be ok.  I will take another look at last year's map - I had never heard of bonus locations before


----------



## FoxC63

sheila14 said:


> If you rode Space Mountain, they had a candy stop outside the exit.


That's right, I forgot about that one.  Hopefully it'll be the same this year!


----------



## Disneynov2015

I’m sure this has been asked...I’m attending our first party on the first night.  DD wants to meet Moana.  We are DVC so will be getting there around 3pm.  Based on previous years, when can I start lining up to meet Moana?


----------



## FoxC63

Disneynov2015 said:


> I’m sure this has been asked...I’m attending our first party on the first night.  DD wants to meet Moana.  We are DVC so will be getting there around 3pm.  Based on previous years, when can I start lining up to meet Moana?



Moana 2018  started meeting at 5:45.  I'm not sure how much of a demand she will be for 2019 but if she's important and you have other characters to meet maybe get in line at 4:30.   Use Tag Team and go on rides, get meals, take restroom breaks and magic shots - all close by.


----------



## BraveLittleToaster2

I really wish they'd create some sort of take a number and come back type system for meeting the characters, it seems a shame to have to spend 90 min in a line during an expensive special paid event.


----------



## Cluelyss

BraveLittleToaster2 said:


> I really wish they'd create some sort of take a number and come back type system for meeting the characters, it seems a shame to have to spend 90 min in a line during an expensive special paid event.


That’s why I always recommend knocking out those exclusive characters first thing, so you aren’t wasting any party time in line. There are several that start meeting before offical party start time so you can maximize your 4-7 park time.


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> That’s why I always recommend knocking out those exclusive characters first thing, so you aren’t wasting any party time in line. There are several that start meeting before offical party start time so you can maximize your 4-7 park time.



Agree 100%!  And just adding to our newbies...
By doing *Tag Team* you could still use your FP's, you might not be able to ride together as a family but taking turns is a great way to utilize them.


----------



## sherlockmiles

I feel that Coco & Day of the Dead would have been a natural addition to the parade.


----------



## MyTwoPrincesses

Where do you recommend watching the second parade if you decide to do rides between the fireworks show and the midnight Sanderson sisters show?  I am trying to figure out options for my MNSSHP plan on August 20. Thanks!


----------



## Cluelyss

MyTwoPrincesses said:


> Where do you recommend watching the second parade if you decide to do rides between the fireworks show and the midnight Sanderson sisters show?  I am trying to figure out options for my MNSSHP plan on August 20. Thanks!


If you watch in Frontierland you’d likely have time to do Pirates and / or BTMRR between the fireworks and parade, then HM, BTMRR or Pirates between the parade and midnight HP show. I wouldn’t venture much farther than that though.


----------



## AliceandPete

So I’m getting really excited! The pieces I’ve ordered for our costumes are starting to come in and we are about 90 days from our trip.
I’m also starting to worry a little over crowds. Our party is October 29th and I’m guessing we are going to need a solid plan and to map out our priorities to deal with the crowds.
We are doing the dessert party with plaza garden viewing for fireworks . Can anyone recommend a good spot to go from there to catch the second parade ? I’m short , so ideally if I could find somewhere that I’m not going get blocked by people  would be great . Last time we watched the first parade in Frontierland. We sat right at the rope and had such a nice time chatting with some people who happened to sit next to us.
Is that still a good spot to head to after fireworks ?


----------



## chinarider

so it appears the calendar has been updated to include the following( or it had been and I hadnt noticed)
Hocus Pocus Villain Spelltacular at Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party
12:00 AM, 8:30 PM, 10:45 PM
Mickey's "Boo-to-You" Halloween Parade at Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party
9:15 PM, 11:15 PM

Does this mean that there will be a Hocus Pocus show at midnight?Is that the way it always was?  Confused as I thought they would be clearing people out then?


----------



## Castlequeen5

chinarider said:


> so it appears the calendar has been updated to include the following( or it had been and I hadnt noticed)
> Hocus Pocus Villain Spelltacular at Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party
> 12:00 AM, 8:30 PM, 10:45 PM
> Mickey's "Boo-to-You" Halloween Parade at Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party
> 9:15 PM, 11:15 PM
> 
> Does this mean that there will be a Hocus Pocus show at midnight?Is that the way it always was?  Confused as I thought they would be clearing people out then?


Yes, they usually have one at the end.  Same as DAH Villians.  There is a show at the end.  Maybe to get everyone AWAY from the rides?  I don't know, but it's nice to see it at the end of the night.  That way I can do everything else I want to do first!


----------



## yorkieteacher

Still trying to plan treat stations into our touring plans because I know young grandsons will not be able to focus on other things until they get a stash of candy- I see where certain locations have bonus trails-Does this means two trails happening at the same time,  or  you go through two different candy stations on the same trail? Which trails are the least crowded early in the party, since I know we won't be able to convince the boys to trick or treat later. Thanks everyone for the great info I've gotten on this thread to plan for our first ever MNSSHP on September 6!


----------



## Cluelyss

AliceandPete said:


> So I’m getting really excited! The pieces I’ve ordered for our costumes are starting to come in and we are about 90 days from our trip.
> I’m also starting to worry a little over crowds. Our party is October 29th and I’m guessing we are going to need a solid plan and to map out our priorities to deal with the crowds.
> We are doing the dessert party with plaza garden viewing for fireworks . Can anyone recommend a good spot to go from there to catch the second parade ? I’m short , so ideally if I could find somewhere that I’m not going get blocked by people  would be great . Last time we watched the first parade in Frontierland. We sat right at the rope and had such a nice time chatting with some people who happened to sit next to us.
> Is that still a good spot to head to after fireworks ?


Yes, Frontierland is still a good place to catch the second parade! From the FW party I’d recommend cutting behind the castle and looking for a spot near the Liberty Bell / Haunted Mansion. That bend in the road in front of the bell is a great spot for a head on view as the parade turns the corner.


----------



## Ohanaof3

yorkieteacher said:


> Still trying to plan treat stations into our touring plans because I know young grandsons will not be able to focus on other things until they get a stash of candy- I see where certain locations have bonus trails-Does this means two trails happening at the same time,  or  you go through two different candy stations on the same trail? Which trails are the least crowded early in the party, since I know we won't be able to convince the boys to trick or treat later. Thanks everyone for the great info I've gotten on this thread to plan for our first ever MNSSHP on September 6!


I can’t say which lines would be shortest, because they fluctuate throughout the night. My strategy for trick or treating is walking through the park. I will head to rides I want to go on, and if a TOT station has a short line, I will go in it. I think it would be hard to TOT separately as I’ve collected treats from stations in some ride cues. 

The stations that are in splash/thunder mountain area were quiet, (the rides were nearly walk ons for us as well) but set back enough that we went on the ride as well, because otherwise we would have doubled our walking to do it separately. I have been in some places where you collect from one station, then stay in line for a next one (a few years ago at philharmagic), maybe that’s a bonus? I have also gone to places like Pinocchio’s village Haus where there are two lines, which have each leading to a different door, meaning you would need to get in line twice to get treats from each station. That’s how I’ve noticed most stations are set up. 

If you get into the party early, go through the Halloween bypass. Everyone gets a fairly big bag of candy to get them started.  It might help settle your grandkids sweet tooth’s!


----------



## AliceandPete

Cluelyss said:


> Yes, Frontierland is still a good place to catch the second parade! From the FW party I’d recommend cutting behind the castle and looking for a spot near the Liberty Bell / Haunted Mansion. That bend in the road in front of the bell is a great spot for a head on view as the parade turns the corner.


Thank you ! That is so helpful. I’m starting a “Tips for MNSSHP “ folder and that’s going in !


----------



## kayteekt

Excited to follow along this year again! Just bought our tix for Oct. 29. This will be our fourth year. Third over Halloween itself, we're excited to be back. This year will be much different for us, it's our first "resort only" stay with the exception of the party. We're DVC now, so we'll be looking to enter at 2pm and really make the most of our night! I've already asked our kids (11 & 7) to tell me what their "must do's" are....it was 75% of the park and 100% of the party offerings....so we may need to work on some expectations and a really good touring plan


----------



## famsen

I try to go down every year at in September so I can get to a party. I've been to about 9 party years now I think. I collect at least one official party pin for every year I've been. So now is my impatient waiting game to see all the new merch for this year's party  and all the other Halloween themed things.


----------



## Mango7100

We are trying to decide when to go to the party this year and would love any comments! We could do the MK After Hours on 8/29 (to focus on rides)and the party on 8/30 (to focus on the Halloween festivities). Other option is to do two parties 10/10 and  10/11 (one focus more on rides and one for parade/fireworks/etc). I know October parties (especially Fridays) get busier but I’m not sure if the opening of SWGE will increase the 8/30 crowds. We aren’t going to MK any other time except for these events. We went to a party on Sunday in September last year and had a great time!


----------



## Burgermom

We plan to go to the halloween party on a sunday evening in September.
we won't be able to leave Coronado springs until around 7pm (I can't leave any earlier; long story)
I am trying to make a plan for the best way to get to the party at MK around that time
Will the buses be running regularly to MK at that time if only the Hallowe'en party is running? Am I better off taking an Uber to the TTC? If I take Uber to TTC what is the best way to get to MK from TTC? Can I walk from the TTC to MK?


----------



## PolyRob

Ohanaof3 said:


> I can’t say which lines would be shortest, because they fluctuate throughout the night. My strategy for trick or treating is walking through the park. I will head to rides I want to go on, and if a TOT station has a short line, I will go in it. I think it would be hard to TOT separately as I’ve collected treats from stations in some ride cues.
> 
> The stations that are in splash/thunder mountain area were quiet, (the rides were nearly walk ons for us as well) but set back enough that we went on the ride as well, because otherwise we would have doubled our walking to do it separately. I have been in some places where you collect from one station, then stay in line for a next one (a few years ago at philharmagic), maybe that’s a bonus? I have also gone to places like Pinocchio’s village Haus where there are two lines, which have each leading to a different door, meaning you would need to get in line twice to get treats from each station. That’s how I’ve noticed most stations are set up.
> 
> If you get into the party early, go through the Halloween bypass. Everyone gets a fairly big bag of candy to get them started.  It might help settle your grandkids sweet tooth’s!


I really missed the Storybook Circus candy last year. It is nice having the characters inside, but I got SO much candy there in previous years.


----------



## FoxC63

yorkieteacher said:


> Still trying to plan treat stations into our touring plans because I know young grandsons will not be able to focus on other things until they get a stash of candy- I see where certain locations have bonus trails-Does this means two trails happening at the same time,  or  you go through two different candy stations on the same trail? Which trails are the least crowded early in the party, since I know we won't be able to convince the boys to trick or treat later. Thanks everyone for the great info I've gotten on this thread to plan for our first ever MNSSHP on September 6!


Planning Treat stops is going to be very difficult to do, some lines are so long before 7pm and after....

_"Here’s a look at the Trick-or-Treat line at the Carousel of Progress in Tomorrowland at 7:45pm or 45 minutes into the start of the Party on  Aug 24, 2018 . There’s probably 200 people waiting in line for three to four pieces of candy from one of two bins."_

For Bonus Locations, it's one line. 

Agree with @Ohanaof3  - At the Bypass you'll each get pre-bagged threats along with your treat bag.  Don't be shy, ask for two!  We have done this successfully for years.


----------



## FoxC63

Christmas in July 2019 releases have been made including Merchandise ,  Ornaments , and at Hallmark.  
Once this party is over we should start seeing Halloween items in the parks and online.


----------



## Dawn Peterson

Ohanaof3 said:


> If you get into the party early, go through the Halloween bypass. Everyone gets a fairly big bag of candy to get them started.  It might help settle your grandkids sweet tooth’s!



What is the Halloween Bypass?  If we end up going this would be our first MNSSHP so I’m a little overloaded with everything.


----------



## jhoannam

FoxC63 said:


> Planning Treat stops is going to be very difficult to do, some lines are so long before 7pm and after....
> View attachment 419948
> _"Here’s a look at the Trick-or-Treat line at the Carousel of Progress in Tomorrowland at 7:45pm or 45 minutes into the start of the Party on  Aug 24, 2018 . There’s probably 200 people waiting in line for three to four pieces of candy from one of two bins."_
> 
> For Bonus Locations, it's one line.
> 
> Agree with @Ohanaof3  - At the Bypass you'll each get pre-bagged threats along with your treat bag.  Don't be shy, ask for two!  We have done this successfully for years.
> View attachment 419957


That's just crazy, we would never wait in that line. The 2 times we've been we've always ToTed and used the candy to handout at Halloween.  I always joke that it's the most expensive Halloween candy ever.


----------



## bitty246

jhoannam said:


> That's just crazy, we would never wait in that line. The 2 times we've been we've always ToTed and used the candy to handout at Halloween.  I always joke that it's the most expensive Halloween candy ever.



That line is a big old NOPE from me! I'm going to need to set expectations with my kiddos about that. I didn't spend hundreds of dollars for this one night to get $15 worth of candy. Luckily they are old enough to be reasoned with!


----------



## pkondz

Dawn Peterson said:


> What is the Halloween Bypass?  If we end up going this would be our first MNSSHP so I’m a little overloaded with everything.


Just relax. 

All that means is when you go in the park, instead of walking down Main St., you'll be directed to the right and pass behind it.
There will be some loot stations, photo ops and you'll get your trick or treat bag there.
(The red arrow shows the bypass)


There'll be lots of CMs directing party goers in that direction. You won't get lost.
Don't let it get overwhelming. It's a ton of fun.


----------



## bethannie203

I have a question about food... we want to try lots of the snacks available only during the party. We would like to eat a QS meal BEFORE the party officially gets going, so as not to waste too much time during the party. However, we've got our eye on the Muenster Burger from Cosmic Ray's, and it says it will only be available during the party.  Will they literally not serve any "party food" until 7:00 exactly? Does anyone have experience here? Thanks in advance!


----------



## FoxC63

Dawn Peterson said:


> What is the Halloween Bypass?  If we end up going this would be our first MNSSHP so I’m a little overloaded with everything.



Bypass Information & Photos 2018


----------



## Araminta18

Well, I just got a spot for the Star Wars preview, so I'm thinking of throwing MNSSHP in as well!  Probably Aug 20th, but maybe Aug 16th (if DH decides to come...).  So I'm way late to the planning but so excited!


----------



## FoxC63

bitty246 said:


> That line is a big old NOPE from me! I'm going to need to set expectations with my kiddos about that. I didn't spend hundreds of dollars for this one night to get $15 worth of candy. Luckily they are old enough to be reasoned with!



Remember, it's not like that at all later in the evening.  It's highly recommended you go after 9pm and around 10:30pm - 12am it's a walk through so don't give up!  Trick or Treating with your kids is !!!


----------



## teach22180

I'm an AP so I will be in the MK before 4. How do I get trick or treat bags? Do I have to go by main street? TIA


----------



## Dawn Peterson

FoxC63 said:


> Bypass Information & Photos 2018



Thank you!


----------



## Dawn Peterson

pkondz said:


> Just relax.
> 
> All that means is when you go in the park, instead of walking down Main St., you'll be directed to the right and pass behind it.
> There will be some loot stations, photo ops and you'll get your trick or treat bag there.
> (The red arrow shows the bypass)
> View attachment 419991
> 
> There'll be lots of CMs directing party goers in that direction. You won't get lost.
> Don't let it get overwhelming. It's a ton of fun.




Thanks!


----------



## FoxC63

@teach22180 , I'm not 100% on this as I don't recall seeing many AP's or DVC's post their experience so if I'm wrong I'm sure I'll be schooled 

AP's will still need to scan their party ticket to obtain their party wristbands.

Wristbands will be given out between 3:45-4pm at the gate.  
4pm at the Wristband Distribution Locations within the park.  Last year this included DVC members as seen HERE
DVC Blue Card Holders were able to enter at 2pm and get their party wristbands.  They had a specific entry point.


----------



## FoxC63

chinarider said:


> Hocus Pocus Villain Spelltacular at Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party
> 8:30 PM, 10:45 PM & 12 AM (Midnight)
> Mickey's "Boo-to-You" Halloween Parade at Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party
> 9:15 PM, 11:15 PM



I think this may have been overlooked but @chinarider posted confirmed times:



I cannot locate Hocus Pocus but the times do sound correct to me!


----------



## ksromack

FoxC63 said:


> Christmas in July 2019 releases have been made including Merchandise ,  Ornaments , and at Hallmark.
> Once this party is over we should start seeing Halloween items in the parks and online.


I saw these last week at the Hallmark store ad I had to pick up my StL Blues Stanley Cup ornament....that Chip and Mrs Potts ornament is the cutest!


FoxC63 said:


> @teach22180 , I'm not 100% on this as I don't recall seeing many AP's or DVC's post their experience so if I'm wrong I'm sure I'll be schooled
> 
> AP's will still need to scan their party ticket to obtain their party wristbands.
> 
> Wristbands will be given out between 3:45-4pm at the gate.
> 4pm at the Wristband Distribution Locations within the park.  Last year this included DVC members as seen HERE
> DVC Blue Card Holders were able to enter at 2pm and get their party wristbands.  They had a specific entry point.


As a real time saver, the CM scanned our MBs,  placed our party bands on our wrists, and  handed us our bags while we were in line waiting for Jack and Sally


----------



## FoxC63

bethannie203 said:


> I have a question about food... we want to try lots of the snacks available only during the party. We would like to eat a QS meal BEFORE the party officially gets going, so as not to waste too much time during the party. However, we've got our eye on the Muenster Burger from Cosmic Ray's, and it says it will only be available during the party.  Will they literally not serve any "party food" until 7:00 exactly? Does anyone have experience here? Thanks in advance!



This is hard to answer as I've seen DISer's post different time frames, some say 6:30 others reported 7pm.  Also note last year a few reported the Muenster Burger from Cosmic Ray's was not available on the app despite it having the Mobile Ordering Icon shown on the MAP.  Maybe it was a fluke, idk.  Hang tight, we should learn more as information becomes available.


----------



## Rivergirl2005

ksromack said:


> I saw these last week at the Hallmark store ad I had to pick up my StL Blues Stanley Cup ornament....that Chip and Mrs Potts ornament is the cutest!
> 
> As a real time saver, the CM scanned our MBs,  placed our party bands on our wrists, and  handed us our bags while we were in line waiting for Jack and Sally



Really?That would be great if they do this again this year. We plan on lining up for them ASAP.


----------



## drjackal31

Maybe someday we'll buy more DVC points direct and add on to our resale points so we can take advantage of getting in early. Would be an expensive endeavor for two extra hours, lol.


----------



## kyomagi

pin preview!


----------



## FoxC63

Thanks @kyomagi for posting the Exclusive 2019 MNSSHP pins!  

These pins will be available starting August 16, 2019 *only during the MNSSHP events* through November 1, 2019.  Let's have a closer look!




















The limited release and limited edition pins will be released in Big Top Souvenirs in the Storybook Circus area of Fantasyland. *Available while supplies last. *


----------



## FoxC63

WOW!  Disney did a remarkable job on the exclusive pins!!!  
I'm going to be so broke!


----------



## sherlockmiles

FoxC63 said:


> Thanks @kyomagi for posting the Exclusive 2019 MNSSHP pins!
> 
> These pins will be available starting August 16, 2019 *only during the MNSSHP events* through November 1, 2019.  Let's have a closer look!
> View attachment 420138
> 
> View attachment 420139
> 
> View attachment 420140
> 
> View attachment 420141
> 
> View attachment 420142
> 
> View attachment 420143
> 
> View attachment 420144
> 
> View attachment 420145
> 
> View attachment 420146
> 
> View attachment 420147
> 
> The limited release and limited edition pins will be released in Big Top Souvenirs in the Storybook Circus area of Fantasyland. *Available while supplies last. *




Ugghh - I HATE mystery pins!!  But i MUST have tigger and pooh.....

I love the 'logo' pin.


----------



## ksromack

So Limited Edition means exactly what versus Limited Release?  Which is more exclusive?


----------



## FoxC63

ksromack said:


> So Limited Edition means exactly what versus Limited Release?  Which is more exclusive?



Limited Edition has a set number that is manufactured and then retired for good whereas limited release has no set quantity but will only be available for a certain amount of time before the pin gets retired (special events).  You will also find a stamp on the back of the pins. Limited edition will have the edition number (ie: LE300, 500, 2000) and Limited Release pins will have that phrase but no number stamped on the back.

My son collects pins with some kind of moving element; an arm waving, elevator slides up & down etc.  some are LE, LR and Open, to him they're priceless.


----------



## sheila14

I am looking forward to my September 17 and September 20 party!!!! Plus it is my birthday


----------



## FoxC63

sheila14 said:


> I am looking forward to my September 17 and September 20 party!!!! Plus it is my birthday



Happy Birthday!


----------



## Ashmishgab

Would anyone who has purchased the Cruella party add-on for one of the first parties be willing to start a review thread for it? I would love to be able to see everyone who attends experiences in one post dedicated to it!


----------



## disneyfanlincoln

Ashmishgab said:


> Would anyone who has purchased the Cruella party add-on for one of the first parties be willing to start a review thread for it? I would love to be able to see everyone who attends experiences in one post dedicated to it!


Im going to cruella on thé 16th before  flying home next Day. I will try to report back if i am not  too jet lagged


----------



## ErinsMommy

Do APs get in earlier than 4:00 p.m. on MNSSHP days? I thought I read somewhere that AP holders get in at 2, and regular ticket holders get in at 4. <I posted a similar question on the MVMCP thread as well since we're going to both events>


----------



## jhoannam

ErinsMommy said:


> Do APs get in earlier than 4:00 p.m. on MNSSHP days? I thought I read somewhere that AP holders get in at 2, and regular ticket holders get in at 4. <I posted a similar question on the MVMCP thread as well since we're going to both events>


If you have an AP you can go in anytime, they have locations inside the park to get your wristbands beginning at 4pm.


----------



## ErinsMommy

jhoannam said:


> If you have an AP you can go in anytime, they have locations inside the park to get your wristbands beginning at 4pm.



But we dont want to use one of our park hopper tickets to get in.  So dont we have to wait until the lines open at 4? We currently have 8 day park hoppers in November; and a 4 day base tickets in December; for each of us.


----------



## jhoannam

ErinsMommy said:


> But we dont want to use one of our park hopper tickets to get in.  So dont we have to wait until the lines open at 4? We currently have 8 day park hoppers in November; and a 4 day base tickets in December; for each of us.


If you only have a party ticket you have to wait until 4PM.


----------



## ErinsMommy

jhoannam said:


> If you only have a party ticket you have to wait until 4PM.



We have party tickets -- question was if we convert our 8 day park hoppers to annual passes, can we get in at 2 or still have to wait til 4:00? Or am I missing something?


----------



## Ashmishgab

ErinsMommy said:


> But we dont want to use one of our park hopper tickets to get in.  So dont we have to wait until the lines open at 4? We currently have 8 day park hoppers in November; and a 4 day base tickets in December; for each of us.


Doesn’t AP stand for “Annual Pass”? And if that’s the case, you WOULD be able to go in anytime right?


----------



## pkondz

If you have an AP, you can go in at any time. If you have a Disney Park ticket you can go in at any time. If you have a Disney Park ticket with park hopper, you can go to another park and then go to MK at any time. If you ONLY have a MNSSHP ticket, you can only get into the park at 4pm.


----------



## Ashmishgab

ErinsMommy said:


> We have party tickets -- question was if we convert our 8 day park hoppers to annual passes, can we get in at 2 or still have to wait til 4:00? Or am I missing something?


I didn’t see where you asked the question about converting your park hoppers to AP, but if that’s what you choose to do then you wouldn’t be using a park hopper to get into MK for the party earlier in the day. You would be using your AP right? Or am I missing something?


----------



## Ashmishgab

Ashmishgab said:


> I didn’t see where you asked the question about converting your park hoppers to AP, but if that’s what you choose to do then you wouldn’t be using a park hopper to get into MK for the party earlier in the day. You would be using your AP right? Or am I missing something?


And I guess not even technically using it to get into the party earlier, you would just be going to the park with your AP and then be able to stay after 7 because you have party tickets.


----------



## ErinsMommy

Ashmishgab said:


> Doesn’t AP stand for “Annual Pass”? And if that’s the case, you WOULD be able to go in anytime right?





pkondz said:


> If you have an AP, you can go in at any time. If you have a Disney Park ticket you can go in at any time. If you have a Disney Park ticket with park hopper, you can go to another park and then go to MK at any time. If you ONLY have a MNSSHP ticket, you can only get into the park at 4pm.





Ashmishgab said:


> I didn’t see where you asked the question about converting your park hoppers to AP, but if that’s what you choose to do then you wouldn’t be using a park hopper to get into MK for the party earlier in the day. You would be using your AP right? Or am I missing something?



OMG thank you all - I had an incredibly dense moment and wasn't thinking that the AP is a pretty much free entry for the next 365 days. *duh* thank you all and again sorry for the dense moment.


----------



## Ashmishgab

ErinsMommy said:


> OMG thank you all - I had an incredibly dense moment and wasn't thinking that the AP is a pretty much free entry for the next 365 days. *duh* thank you all and again sorry for the dense moment.


----------



## Ashmishgab

ErinsMommy said:


> OMG thank you all - I had an incredibly dense moment and wasn't thinking that the AP is a pretty much free entry for the next 365 days. *duh* thank you all and again sorry for the dense moment.


It’s completely understandable. The way we have to plan for these Disney trips is exhausting. Need a vacation just from planning our vacations! I love it though, totally worth it!


----------



## sheila14

FoxC63 said:


> Happy Birthday!


Thank you


----------



## MarBee

So I hate being one of those Debbie Downer posters!  Buuuuut last year we went to MNSSHP and were actually really disappointed with how crowded it was.  We had gone in 2014, and it was so so awesome.  2018 though did not seem worth the money to us.  I mean, we made the most of it and had a fun night, but I swore not to go again this year.  Buuuuuuut now I’m looking at some of the new offerings, and we have off from work for a long weekend at the end of September, and now I’m debating on going.
For anyone who was in the same boat as me (not super pleased with 2018’s party), are you going to go again this year?  Are the new offerings tempting you?  Are there any resources that show party crowd predictions for this year? We would have to go 9/29.


----------



## ksromack

Ashmishgab said:


> Would anyone who has purchased the Cruella party add-on for one of the first parties be willing to start a review thread for it? I would love to be able to see everyone who attends experiences in one post dedicated to it!


I would really like to hear about the Cruella thing and the issue of the new fireworks during the party and if Casey's grassy area was open to the public   I still haven't bit the bullet to add on the dessert party but I really would like to see the castle projections.  Dh really wants to see the Headless Horseman.  Last year our party rained off and on and the HH didn't ride due to wet pavement.


----------



## Dawn Peterson

sheila14 said:


> I am looking forward to my September 17 and September 20 party!!!! Plus it is my birthday



Happy Birthday!  The party I am looking at would be September 20.   I could technically do the 17th too but the Friday works better with my plans because I want to hit SWGE at 6am on Wednesday. Do you have any idea on crowds for those parties?  I’m guessing if you chose 2 parties you may have some experience with them.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

MarBee said:


> For anyone who was in the same boat as me (not super pleased with 2018’s party), are you going to go again this year?  Are the new offerings tempting you?  Are there any resources that show party crowd predictions for this year? We would have to go 9/29.



Well, I went to the first MNSSHP last year, and was so disappointed I emailed Disney. Vowed to never go to a first party again, maybe done with the parties...
Flash-forward... I planned a trip for Nov, taking DS7 to MVMCP, (he has never done) but then AP previews for SWGE were announced, and we are new AP holders since March. So I grabbed us 2 spots for previews, Monday 8/19... day before MNSSHP, the SECOND party.   Yep, have us going to MNSSHP as well.
I am very excited about the new fireworks, and we LOVE the parade. So I have us doing both dessert parties. Last year, having the dessert party and parade view saved our night. I am willing to pay a little extra to make sure we see our must dos. 
Since it's only the 2 of us, not too $$$
Hoping the second party isn't as bad as the first, but atleast this time I am not going in blind...


----------



## bebec22

Going to my first MNSSHP on 9/29! Also going to book Cruella’s and hoping some cool pins are still left by then! I’m going with my bff for a girls weekend. The last time we went to Disney together was in 2000. I’ve been 10+ times since then but she’s only been once. Going to try and pack in as much as we can!


----------



## TioAdis78

We are heading there on Sep 22, our arrival Day! Does it sound too extreme to get to MK a mere couple of hours after a 4 hr Flight, and just checking in at the hotel?


----------



## Castlequeen5

TioAdis78 said:


> We are heading there on Sep 22, our arrival Day! Does it sound too extreme to get to MK a mere couple of hours after a 4 hr Flight, and just checking in at the hotel?


We went to DAH at HS right after a 14 hour drive!  Since it was our first night everyone was full of energy.  We had a blast!


----------



## Cinderumbrella

TioAdis78 said:


> We are heading there on Sep 22, our arrival Day! Does it sound too extreme to get to MK a mere couple of hours after a 4 hr Flight, and just checking in at the hotel?



We’re going to MNSSHP on our arrival day, but we land in the AM. Make sure you have enough time between landing and party start to allow for unforeseen travel delays.


----------



## jhoannam

TioAdis78 said:


> We are heading there on Sep 22, our arrival Day! Does it sound too extreme to get to MK a mere couple of hours after a 4 hr Flight, and just checking in at the hotel?


For us it’s better to go at the beginning of our trip, even if it’s the first day. We have more energy and are more excited.


----------



## MarBee

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Well, I went to the first MNSSHP last year, and was so disappointed I emailed Disney. Vowed to never go to a first party again, maybe done with the parties...
> Flash-forward... I planned a trip for Nov, taking DS7 to MVMCP, (he has never done) but then AP previews for SWGE were announced, and we are new AP holders since March. So I grabbed us 2 spots for previews, Monday 8/19... day before MNSSHP, the SECOND party.   Yep, have us going to MNSSHP as well.
> I am very excited about the new fireworks, and we LOVE the parade. So I have us doing both dessert parties. Last year, having the dessert party and parade view saved our night. I am willing to pay a little extra to make sure we see our must dos.
> Since it's only the 2 of us, not too $$$
> Hoping the second party isn't as bad as the first, but atleast this time I am not going in blind...


FWIW we did the Christmas party last year and looooved it.  Hoping it’s the same for us this year even though Star Wars will be fully opening the weekend we are going


----------



## TioAdis78

2


Cinderumbrella said:


> We’re going to MNSSHP on our arrival day, but we land in the AM. Make sure you have enough time between landing and party start to allow for unforeseen travel delays.



We arrive at Orlando at 2, and we want to be at MK by 5:30-6, that should be plenty of time, I hope!


----------



## TommyMac_DisneyEdition

So we have one day for Disney during our summer trip to Florida.  We were thinking about doing the MNSSHP on August 30th.  I thought it offered a nice opportunity because I can grab a few FPs from 4-6.  But this is my only day at Disney so I won't have a magic band for the parks (perhaps I can try to dig up last year's bands, but I doubt I'll find them).  So that's my question:  How could I use these FPs if I don't have a magicband?  I fear I know the answer since Disney doesn't advertise the 4-6 window...I can't.  Are my fears true?


----------



## NotTheBatesMotel

MarBee said:


> For anyone who was in the same boat as me (not super pleased with 2018’s party), are you going to go again this year?  Are the new offerings tempting you?  Are there any resources that show party crowd predictions for this year? We would have to go 9/29.


One thing I have learned about Disney is how much going in with expectations/comparisons can impact our trips. Unfortunately, if you compare to "the way it used to be" at WDW, 9 times out of 10 you will be highly disappointed. I'm not saying that in a judgey way. The same thing happened to me with our last trip and After Hours. Comparing the first week in April AH to our experience in January, it was DRASTICALLY different. We were so disappointed because we went in expecting it to be like January. Luckily, I found the MNSSHP thread and obsessively read it last year so I went into it completely expecting crowds. Expecting the crowds make them easier to deal with IMO. Disney selling more tickets to nearly everything + the economy being in a state where people are dolling out thousands on extras for vacation...we've come to expect big crowds + a bit of chaos on all of our trips. Only you can determine if it's worth your time/money!


----------



## Castlequeen5

TommyMac_DisneyEdition said:


> So we have one day for Disney during our summer trip to Florida.  We were thinking about doing the MNSSHP on August 30th.  I thought it offered a nice opportunity because I can grab a few FPs from 4-6.  But this is my only day at Disney so I won't have a magic band for the parks (perhaps I can try to dig up last year's bands, but I doubt I'll find them).  So that's my question:  How could I use these FPs if I don't have a magicband?  I fear I know the answer since Disney doesn't advertise the 4-6 window...I can't.  Are my fears true?


They can give you a plastic ticket either at the gate, or for sure at guest services!


----------



## cdoc29

This may have already been asked so sorry if it's a repeat question. Can Adults wear face paint? My wife wants to go a Gamora from Gardians of the Galaxy and paint her face green. Does anyone know if Disney considers face paint a mask


----------



## TommyMac_DisneyEdition

Castlequeen5 said:


> They can give you a plastic ticket either at the gate, or for sure at guest services!


Wow. I was not expecting this answer!    Thanks!


----------



## FoxC63

cdoc29 said:


> This may have already been asked so sorry if it's a repeat question. Can Adults wear face paint? My wife wants to go a Gamora from Gardians of the Galaxy and paint her face green. Does anyone know if Disney considers face paint a mask


Yes!


----------



## Dawn Peterson

TommyMac_DisneyEdition said:


> So we have one day for Disney during our summer trip to Florida.  We were thinking about doing the MNSSHP on August 30th.  I thought it offered a nice opportunity because I can grab a few FPs from 4-6.  But this is my only day at Disney so I won't have a magic band for the parks (perhaps I can try to dig up last year's bands, but I doubt I'll find them).  So that's my question:  How could I use these FPs if I don't have a magicband?  I fear I know the answer since Disney doesn't advertise the 4-6 window...I can't.  Are my fears true?



I have never done it but I am pretty sure if your ticket is recorded in MDE you can make fast passes off it from 4-7.  Never bought a MNSSHP ticket but if it is an actual ticket/card like regular admission tickets are I would think you could just hold it up to scan the fast pass.


----------



## Disneybound!!

disneyfanlincoln said:


> Im going to cruella on thé 16th before  flying home next Day. I will try to report back if i am not  too jet lagged


I'm so looking forward to a review of this!  I'll be watching to see what you think.  I'm on the fence about booking.


----------



## krd315

Disneybound!! said:


> I'm so looking forward to a review of this!  I'll be watching to see what you think.  I'm on the fence about booking.


We are going on 8-20!


----------



## FoxC63

RJstanis said:


> Not to be a dewie downer, but a friendly reminder, the DIS moderators were very kind in saying that asking to be adopted is against board rules and regs. Kind DVC members can ask if anyone is interested in joining them if they like and then move any further conversations of that to a PM though.



The thread was created for DVC members to invite guests not DISer's who want to be let in.  It doesn't violate any policy to simply post here or anywhere else of *wanting to go*.

"*Please note that this thread only allows posts from DVC Members *offering to include others as their guests. Requests to be a guest and those wanting to offer their opinion about violating DVC/DIS policy will be removed. " 

"*Disers asking to be "adopted" by a DVC member is ok*, offering or requesting payment for this is NOT. "


----------



## FoxC63

WDW has posted the following info for MNSSHP!

*Park Attractions and New Additions* 

*Space Mountain*: Rocket through this popular attraction in complete darkness to the riffs and chords of a new hard-rockin’ soundtrack.
*Pirates of the Caribbean*: Set sail for the high seas and discover a crew of live pirates engaged in a whole new adventure doing what pirates do best: search for treasure!
*Mad Tea Party*: Spin yourself into a frenzy as special lighting and music effects enhance the fur-raising experience!
*NEW! Monsters Inc. Laugh Floor*: Follow a treat trail from our Human World into the Monster World and interact with a comic cast of monsters eager to learn about this holiday we call Halloween.
*The Cadaver Dans Barbershop Quartet – Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party*

“Boo”
“Cruella DeVil”
“Darkness On The Delta”
“Ghost Riders In The Sky”
“Grim Grinning Ghosts”
“Happy Trails To You”
“Home On The Range”
“Lone Prairie”
“Rawhide”
“The Headless Horseman”
“The Oogie Boogie Song”
“Trick Or Treat”
“Tumblin' Tumbleweeds”
“WaHoo”
“Why Do They Call Me A Tenderfoot”
Not sure where the list of open attractions are.  And I'm fairly certain these songs are the same from last year nonetheless I'm looking forward to this awesome performance!


----------



## tnd

I have a question for the experts. We are going be at Universal the week of 8/25 - 8/31. I was thinking of doing MNSSHP on 8/27 to get our Disney fix, but we will not have a car. I have two adults, 1 14 year old, 1 8 year old, and 1 4 year old to get to MK. I was thinking of Uber, but wondering if anyone has done that, or if you have another recommendation. I will have a small inflatable booster for my four year old.

Also - is it possible to confirm that you can enter MK at 4pm with a MNSSHP ticket? Thanks all!


----------



## FoxC63

tnd said:


> I have a question for the experts. We are going be at Universal the week of 8/25 - 8/31. I was thinking of doing MNSSHP on 8/27 to get our Disney fix, but we will not have a car. I have two adults, 1 14 year old, 1 8 year old, and 1 4 year old to get to MK. I was thinking of Uber, but wondering if anyone has done that, or if you have another recommendation. I will have a small inflatable booster for my four year old.
> 
> Also - is it possible to confirm that you can enter MK at 4pm with a MNSSHP ticket? Thanks all!



You'll be fine and we'll be right behind you!  Uber all the way!! 
Yes 4pm has been the historical time. 

Sorry, I will add some parties were let in between 3:45-4pm


----------



## FoxC63

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Oops think I posted wrong thread. I’m talking about the Christmas parties



Well you're a long way from home!


----------



## Ashmishgab

MarBee said:


> So I hate being one of those Debbie Downer posters!  Buuuuut last year we went to MNSSHP and were actually really disappointed with how crowded it was.  We had gone in 2014, and it was so so awesome.  2018 though did not seem worth the money to us.  I mean, we made the most of it and had a fun night, but I swore not to go again this year.  Buuuuuuut now I’m looking at some of the new offerings, and we have off from work for a long weekend at the end of September, and now I’m debating on going.
> For anyone who was in the same boat as me (not super pleased with 2018’s party), are you going to go again this year?  Are the new offerings tempting you?  Are there any resources that show party crowd predictions for this year? We would have to go 9/29.



We have actually started to make this our Halloween tradition since my daughter was born in 2015. 2015 I didn’t find out ab MNSSHP until it was too late to get tickets so we just did two park days. We went to MNSSHP 2016 & 2017, and last year our son was only 2 months old and with the start of flu season I didn’t want to take a chance bringing him on a plane. I’m sad to hear 2018 was a bad year. This year the only night we could attend is ON Halloween night so I am going in expecting MAJOR crowds. I purchased the Cruella party hoping that helps but I really wish they offered the viewing for the earlier parade. With a 4YO & 1YO we’ll just have to wait and see if they can last till the second parade!


----------



## ksromack

So, who is doing both add ons to MNSSHP?  How are you spending your time?  I'm trying to decide which one we will do and how to plan our time....or are we waiting for the first couple of parties?


----------



## FoxC63

ksromack said:


> So, who is doing both add ons to MNSSHP?  How are you spending your time?  I'm trying to decide which one we will do and how to plan our time....or are we waiting for the first couple of parties?



I believe @Cluelyss is doing both in one night ?
We'll be doing both as well but one on each of our party nights and our reservations are dependent upon the weather, if it's clear skies I'll be cancelling them.


----------



## ksromack

FoxC63 said:


> I believe @Cluelyss is doing both in one night ?
> We'll be doing both as well but one on each of our party nights and our reservations are dependent upon the weather, if it's clear skies I'll be cancelling them.


But @Cluelyss is going our night to the party, right?  I'm not above doing both in one night, just trying to figure out the logistics.


----------



## FoxC63

ksromack said:


> But @Cluelyss is going our night to the party, right?  I'm not above doing both in one night, just trying to figure out the logistics.



Yes!  The logistics hmm, well you'll have plenty of time to accomplish both but the Cruella's event is a bit more tricky.  I think that depends on what else is on your itinerary right?  Seeing how you've been here done that many times like Cluelyss, just enjoying the ambiance without the rush sounds posh to me.  I have a soon to be 16 year old that's on the go.  Doing both in one night will not be feasible, affordable yes but not feasible time wise.


----------



## MarBee

Ashmishgab said:


> We have actually started to make this our Halloween tradition since my daughter was born in 2015. 2015 I didn’t find out ab MNSSHP until it was too late to get tickets so we just did two park days. We went to MNSSHP 2016 & 2017, and last year our son was only 2 months old and with the start of flu season I didn’t want to take a chance bringing him on a plane. I’m sad to hear 2018 was a bad year. This year the only night we could attend is ON Halloween night so I am going in expecting MAJOR crowds. I purchased the Cruella party hoping that helps but I really wish they offered the viewing for the earlier parade. With a 4YO & 1YO we’ll just have to wait and see if they can last till the second parade!


Don’t get me wrong- we still had a fun night.  It was just super super crowded.  Like more crowded than a regular park day by far.  With your kids being little they will definitely have fun.  We were just expecting minimal waits/walk on rides with our party.  We couldn’t even do most of the ride so because the waits were so long.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Been away and just catching up on various parts of the DIS.

*Thread Request*

The DVC 2pm entry “guest” topic proved to be rather controversial last year, leading to several heated discussions, warnings, etc.  I would refer folks to this post as to what ultimately became the position of the webmasters:  https://www.disboards.com/threads/m...ing-for-dvc-early-entry.3701576/post-59687010

If folks want to do a similar thread this year, anyone is free to do so with similar guidelines.

Further discussion of the topic, offering of guest spots, etc. on *this* thread (the main MNSSHP thread) will be removed for being off topic.  This thread is best suited for general MNSSHP event planning and discussion chatter.

We appreciate everyone’s cooperation.  Thank you!


----------



## FoxC63

Plus having an earlier dinner followed by dessert and fireworks you'll have time to see the second parade then head over to Cruella's for a late night snack and beverages.  That's how I would work it.

But my questions is how does Cruella's M&G work?   
_"As you dine, you’ll rub elbows with high society as Cruella stops by your table for some witty repartee. "_

So if we choose to dine_* after*_ the parade will we still meet Cruella?  
_"This fiendishly fun event will take place at Tony’s Town Square Restaurant from *9:30 PM through 12:30 AM* during Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party." _

Really looking forward to reviews!


----------



## fiveminutes

FoxC63 said:


> WOW!  Disney did a remarkable job on the exclusive pins!!!
> I'm going to be so broke!


I know!  I really hope the Maleficent one doesn't sell out.  She's my absolute favorite villian and I don't get to the party until September 6


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Disneylover99 said:


> https://www.wdwmagic.com/events/mic...keys-boo-to-you-halloween-parade-for-2019.htm
> Some new parade floats. I wonder if some will be replaced.



Was just catching up on this news as well.  Yes, big question is what (if anything) gets replaced.  Would certainly be nice if it’s a totally new add, but maybe wishful thinking?

On another note, it seems a bit funny to me many of ‘us’ repeat MNSSHP’ers have been chirping a bit over the last few years about wanting “something new” although we’re not really talking much about it now that we have new fireworks and parade tweaks.  I guess maybe we’re all scared/worried about them messing with the two “biggie” entertainment options!


----------



## FoxC63

fiveminutes said:


> I know!  I really hope the Maleficent one doesn't sell out.  She's my absolute favorite villian and I don't get to the party until September 6



You should be fine it's typically those attending the later parties that might not see them available, except on Ebay.


----------



## FoxC63

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Was just catching up on this news as well.  Yes, big question is what (if anything) gets replaced.  Would certainly be nice if it’s a totally new add, but maybe wishful thinking?
> 
> On another note, it seems a bit funny to me many of ‘us’ repeat MNSSHP’ers have been chirping a bit over the last few years about wanting “something new” although we’re not really talking much about it now that we have new fireworks and parade tweaks.  I guess maybe we’re all scared/worried about them messing with the two “biggie” entertainment options!



I'm stoked of all the new changes and seeing some characters I've never seen before but I'd like to see photos of them not concept art.  Really looking forward to all the reviews and hopefully photos! Edna Mode - sawweeet! Same with spectral Bride!


----------



## Ashmishgab

FoxC63 said:


> Plus having an earlier dinner followed by dessert and fireworks you'll have time to see the second parade then head over to Cruella's for a late night snack and beverages.  That's how I would work it.
> 
> But my questions is how does Cruella's M&G work?
> _"As you dine, you’ll rub elbows with high society as Cruella stops by your table for some witty repartee. "_
> 
> So if we choose to dine_* after*_ the parade will we still meet Cruella?
> _"This fiendishly fun event will take place at Tony’s Town Square Restaurant from *9:30 PM through 12:30 AM* during Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party." _
> 
> Really looking forward to reviews!


I was wondering the same thing. Because she’ll have to be in the parade right? I mean I know they’ll have multiple Cruella’s, but I thought they have a strict thing about never having two of the same characters so as not to “lose the magic”. The M&G for me is what pushed me over the edge to book it. This is who we decided to dress as this year for our family themed costumes. I NEED the picture with her and was grateful not to have to scour the park looking for her! I can’t wait to start reading some reviews from this.


----------



## jhoannam

FoxC63 said:


> But my questions is how does Cruella's M&G work?
> _"As you dine, you’ll rub elbows with high society as Cruella stops by your table for some witty repartee. "_


Since this is the first year we won’t know until the first party. I’ll be there and i plan to do a small review of the event.


----------



## FoxC63

jhoannam said:


> Since this is the first year we won’t know until the first party. I’ll be there and i plan to do a small review of the event.



Yes I get that.  I'm in discussion mode. Silly!


----------



## FoxC63

Ashmishgab said:


> I was wondering the same thing. Because she’ll have to be in the parade right? I mean I know they’ll have multiple Cruella’s, but I thought they have a strict thing about never having two of the same characters so as not to “lose the magic”. The M&G for me is what pushed me over the edge to book it. This is who we decided to dress as this year for our family themed costumes. I NEED the picture with her and was grateful not to have to scour the park looking for her! I can’t wait to start reading some reviews from this.



Exactly!  You get me


----------



## Teal03

“Free food” wise which one would y’all choose between this party or the Christmas one? Does the Halloween party offer more than unlimited candy?


----------



## Disneylover99

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Was just catching up on this news as well.  Yes, big question is what (if anything) gets replaced.  Would certainly be nice if it’s a totally new add, but maybe wishful thinking?
> 
> On another note, it seems a bit funny to me many of ‘us’ repeat MNSSHP’ers have been chirping a bit over the last few years about wanting “something new” although we’re not really talking much about it now that we have new fireworks and parade tweaks.  I guess maybe we’re all scared/worried about them messing with the two “biggie” entertainment options!



I’m a creature of habit. I really don’t want them to mess with the parade or fireworks, but my family’s excited about the changes.   

I just figure new equals even more crowds along the parade routes and in front of the castle during fireworks.


----------



## FoxC63

Teal03 said:


> “Free food” wise which one would y’all choose between this party or the Christmas one? Does the Halloween party offer more than unlimited candy?



The only free food is the candy.  You'll have to pay for everything else including beverages.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

ksromack said:


> So, who is doing both add ons to MNSSHP?  How are you spending your time?  I'm trying to decide which one we will do and how to plan our time....or are we waiting for the first couple of parties?


I am doing both August 20th. Not sure of our plan yet. I just started planning this yesterday since I got our AP preview of SWGE and finalized flights etc for this quick trip. 
Hopefully Cruella meets after parade. If not, then we may have to go from one to the other and hope we have time to squeeze in a pic before heading to parade view. 
We only want to hit some ToTing and maybe a couple magic shots early. Parade and fireworks are our only priorities.    If we get done what we want prior to fireworks dessert part, then we'll probably just go hang out at Tony's.
We are just excited we get to see our fav parade again! When I told DS7 yesterday that we were going back for MNSSHP (and MVMCP in Nov) he gave me a huge hug. That's why I do it.


----------



## Ashmishgab

1st Halloween


2nd (First MNSSHP)


3rd (MNSSHP & Pirates & Pals DP)


4th (No Disney except in spirit)


----------



## Castlequeen5

Ashmishgab said:


> 1st Halloween
> View attachment 420624View attachment 420625
> 
> 2nd (First MNSSHP)
> View attachment 420636View attachment 420637
> 
> 3rd (MNSSHP & Pirates & Pals DP)
> View attachment 420643View attachment 420644View attachment 420645
> 
> 4th (No Disney except in spirit)
> View attachment 420650View attachment 420651View attachment 420652


So cute!  I hope you get your Cruella pictures, so you can continue your trend!!!


----------



## sheila14

Doing 2 parties like I have scheduled gives you the ability to do pretty much everything. I did 2 parties in 2017 and I did not feel rushed when meeting the special characters. In going for my birthday, I plan to dress like Cinderella and hopefully get a pic with her.


----------



## FoxC63

Ashmishgab said:


> 1st Halloween
> View attachment 420624View attachment 420625
> 
> 2nd (First MNSSHP)
> View attachment 420636View attachment 420637
> 
> 3rd (MNSSHP & Pirates & Pals DP)
> View attachment 420643View attachment 420644View attachment 420645
> 
> 4th (No Disney except in spirit)
> View attachment 420650View attachment 420651View attachment 420652



Love the shares!  Absolutely adorable!  You've got one Beautiful Family


----------



## reluctantredhead

ksromack said:


> So, who is doing both add ons to MNSSHP?  How are you spending your time?  I'm trying to decide which one we will do and how to plan our time....or are we waiting for the first couple of parties?


We are doing both (TT fireworks party & Cruella's) on October 24.  Our main goals are to TOT, ride a few rides, and enjoy the fireworks and parade without having to stake out seats super far in advance.  Honestly since our party is so far off, I was waiting to read about experiences of others on how best to handle it.  Worst case I figure we'll check in to Cruella's early just so that's taken care of but not actually head in until right after the fireworks.  If we don't get to eat anything at Cruella's until after the party it's not that big of a deal to us because we pretty much are paying for the guaranteed viewing area...plus I'm sure we'll already be stuffed from the dessert party and all the candy!


----------



## FoxC63

Breaking things down...

Plaza Dessert Party Time: 8:45
Terrace Dessert Party Time 9:30
Cruella’s Party Time: 9:30 PM-12

10:15 Fireworks about 20 minutes / 11:15 BTY Parade about 20 minutes

Depending on which dessert/Firework party you attend

8:25-10:35 Plaza & Fireworks
10:35-12 Cruella’s & 2nd Parade

9:00-10:35 Terrace & Fireworks
10:35-12 Cruella’s & 2nd Parade

As you can see there is plenty of time to get from one to the other.


----------



## jhoannam

FoxC63 said:


> Yes I get that.  I'm in discussion mode. Silly!


I hope she’s there pass midnight- we plan to watch the parade and hit up the ToT lines at Monsters after the parade. What time does the second parade end? You think we could go against the exiting crowd and make it back to Monsters before midnight?


----------



## FoxC63

jhoannam said:


> I hope she’s there pass midnight- we plan to watch the parade and hit up the ToT lines at Monsters after the parade. What time does the second parade end? You think we could go against the exiting crowd and make it back to Monsters before midnight?


11:15 BTY Parade about 20 minutes but it won't arrive until 11:30 ? so 11:30-11:50 to watch the parade from the flagpole, leaves you 10 minutes.  RUN!!!!


----------



## Ashmishgab

Castlequeen5 said:


> So cute!  I hope you get your Cruella pictures, so you can continue your trend!!!


Thank you! I don’t think I would have booked the Cruella party if it wasn’t for that Lol! We decided on 101 Dalmatians a few months ago after our daughter watched it. Wish I would have been following this better when the price glitch happened. I was starting to plot how I was going to find her at the party when I found the add-on advertised. So yes Disney take my money!!!


----------



## Ashmishgab

FoxC63 said:


> Love the shares!  Absolutely adorable!  You've got one Beautiful Family


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## momcubed892

We are attending MNSSHP late October.  We want to focus on T/T and  special effects rides early in the evening. We plan to see the fireworks, 2nd parade, and view the last castle show. Meeting characters is not a priority.  Would you recommend booking the dessert party for a better fireworks view, or would you say it is not really necessary. I am not really interested in staking out a spot an hour early. Do other people designate someone to save a spot for the group, or is that generally frowned upon?   If we did the dessert party, can you bring drinks and snacks to the Garden Plaza viewing area?  Realistically, what kind of view does one have if you walk into the fireworks area ( not the preferred party view area)15-20 minutes before it starts? Do you need to be standing near the hub? Or does anywhere on main street suffice? Thank you in advance.


----------



## ksromack

Ashmishgab said:


> 1st Halloween
> View attachment 420624View attachment 420625
> 
> 2nd (First MNSSHP)
> View attachment 420636View attachment 420637
> 
> 3rd (MNSSHP & Pirates & Pals DP)
> View attachment 420643View attachment 420644View attachment 420645
> 
> 4th (No Disney except in spirit)
> View attachment 420650View attachment 420651View attachment 420652


Precious photos!  Where did you get your DD’s 1st Snow White dress?  We are bringing our granddaughter to WDW in Dec and I want to dress her up!


----------



## Teal03

FoxC63 said:


> The only free food is the candy.  You'll have to pay for everything else including beverages.


I finally found a good site on google for info. I must’ve gotten these confused with other after hour events. I at least thought you get free ice creams and drinks. If all you get is hot chocolate which I don’t drink or cookies which I’m not to fond of prebaked goodies then I’ll choose the unlimited supply of candy. I have 2 huge recyclable tote bags that if filled will be well worth the money.


----------



## Best Aunt

sheila14 said:


> In going for my birthday, I plan to dress like Cinderella and hopefully get a pic with her.



Last year I disneybounded as Cinderella at the first party, so I wanted a picture with her.  At 6:30 pm I went to Princess Fairytale Hall, which is where she meets guests on a regular day.  You needed a party wristband to go inside.  There was only one family ahead of me.  

If you are entering the Magic Kingdom earlier, I think you can try for a Fastpass for the time period before the park closes to non-party guests.  But I don't think the line would have been shorter.


----------



## Disneylover99

Teal03 said:


> I finally found a good site on google for info. I must’ve gotten these confused with other after hour events. I at least thought you get free ice creams and drinks. If all you get is hot chocolate which I don’t drink or cookies which I’m not to fond of prebaked goodies then I’ll choose the unlimited supply of candy. *I have 2 huge recyclable tote bags that if filled will be well worth the money.*


And very heavy


----------



## Shellbells

We're going Sept 20th. So the adults and teenagers trick or treat too? Our oldest is 16 but he's 6'4 and looks older. We told him we'd do it with him so he wouldn't feel like he was to old.


----------



## Disneylover99

Shellbells said:


> We're going Sept 20th. So the adults and teenagers trick or treat too? Our oldest is 16 but he's 6'4 and looks older. We told him we'd do it with him so he wouldn't feel like he was to old.



Yes. Of course!   

My husband is the main trick or treater in our family. That’s his favourite thing to do at the party. He goes off on his own while we do other things.


----------



## mckennarose

FoxC63 said:


> You'll be fine and we'll be right behind you!  Uber all the way!!
> Yes 4pm has been the historical time.
> 
> Sorry, I will add some parties were let in between 3:45-4pm


We were considering using Uber or Lyft for the party!  Did they drop you off at the TTC or Contemporary?  How did it work out for the ride home?  Meaning, did you have to wait long for a ride?  And where did they pick you up?


----------



## Ashmishgab

ksromack said:


> Precious photos!  Where did you get your DD’s 1st Snow White dress?  We are bringing our granddaughter to WDW in Dec and I want to dress her up!


Thank you! We actually got that as a gift for her baby shower but I know that it came from Babies R Us. I’m sorry I know that doesn’t help you since they no longer exist.  It’s kind of funny because that costume actually started our whole Disney Halloween trend Lol. Shop Disney has one on their website that looks very similar and is cute. I would suggest going to a Disney store if you can. That way you can feel it. I’ve always tried to make sure to get soft costumes for our daughter so she’ll be comfortable. Not sure if Florida gets too cold in December but I would also suggest maybe getting some leggings and a sweater to layer with just in case.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

mckennarose said:


> We were considering using Uber or Lyft for the party!  Did they drop you off at the TTC or Contemporary?  How did it work out for the ride home?  Meaning, did you have to wait long for a ride?  And where did they pick you up?



FYI, Uber or Lyft can only drop off and pick-up at the TTC.  Many people will put their destination as CR and walk over for arrival, and also walk back over for pick-up.  

Minnie Vans (if so inclined) drop off and pick-up directly at the MK bus plaza in front of the park.


----------



## Selket

Shellbells said:


> We're going Sept 20th. So the adults and teenagers trick or treat too? Our oldest is 16 but he's 6'4 and looks older. We told him we'd do it with him so he wouldn't feel like he was to old.


I'm in my 50's and I love doing the trick or treating - many of the adults do it and no one pays attention to who is doing what honestly.   I have a son around your son's age and he has always done it also.   I don't know why I enjoy it so much - I end up bringing the candy home and taking it to work- haha!


----------



## Disney Addicted

smallsy said:


> You guys are braver than we are! We made the mistake of doing a party on our arrival day last time and then forcing the kids to get up for a RD the next morning. Let's just say there were zero smiles in any of our castle pics  That's why we still haven't bought tickets yet, because we're still debating whether we should do the Labor Day party and just plan to leave around 10 or do the party on the 6th since we leave the next day and don't need to be up for anything other than breakfast at the resort.



My teens would lynch me if I make them RD any park the next day.    I'm compromising. We can sleep in; eat a good breakfast; and arrive at Gatorland for 10 AM. The day of the party we'll sleep in; hang out at the resort; and head over to MK for 3/3:30 pm.



cakebaker said:


> We booked dinner at WL, did DAH at the Mk on our arrival day and opened a park the next day. It was just me and my grandson (7) and I am certainly not young.  At home, I can't move until I've had coffee and a half hour of quiet, but at Disney I never seem to get tired. Once I'm home, it takes me a week to recover though!



I know, right?!  



pkondz said:


> Just relax.
> 
> All that means is when you go in the park, instead of walking down Main St., you'll be directed to the right and pass behind it.
> There will be some loot stations, photo ops and you'll get your trick or treat bag there.
> (The red arrow shows the bypass)
> View attachment 419991
> 
> There'll be lots of CMs directing party goers in that direction. You won't get lost.
> Don't let it get overwhelming. It's a ton of fun.






Ohanaof3 said:


> If you get into the party early, go through the Halloween bypass. Everyone gets a fairly big bag of candy to get them started.  It might help settle your grandkids sweet tooth’s!





FoxC63 said:


> Agree with @Ohanaof3  - At the Bypass you'll each get pre-bagged threats along with your treat bag.  Don't be shy, ask for two!  We have done this successfully for years.





bitty246 said:


> That line is a big old NOPE from me! I'm going to need to set expectations with my kiddos about that. I didn't spend hundreds of dollars for this one night to get $15 worth of candy. Luckily they are old enough to be reasoned with!



Darn straight!  Thanks for the information about the Halloween bypass.  I'll let them snag candy from there.  My focus is on rides and the shows.  We haven't been to a Disney park in 9 years!!  I'm not about to spend the night in candy lines.  That was ok (sort-of) when they were 6 and 11.  Not now.


----------



## Disney Addicted

[


FoxC63 said:


> Thanks @kyomagi for posting the Exclusive 2019 MNSSHP pins!
> 
> View attachment 420147
> 
> The limited release and limited edition pins will be released in Big Top Souvenirs in the Storybook Circus area of Fantasyland. *Available while supplies last. *



Oh, I love these pumpkin pins.  I'm not clear on this though.  Do I have to purchase all 10/a set or can I just purchase one?  It says mystery set.. does that mean I can purchase just one but it will be a surprise as to which one I get?


----------



## Disney Addicted

mckennarose said:


> We were considering using Uber or Lyft for the party!  Did they drop you off at the TTC or Contemporary?  How did it work out for the ride home?  Meaning, did you have to wait long for a ride?  And where did they pick you up?





GADisneyDad14 said:


> FYI, Uber or Lyft can only drop off and pick-up at the TTC.  Many people will put their destination as CR and walk over for arrival, and also walk back over for pick-up.
> 
> Minnie Vans (if so inclined) drop off and pick-up directly at the MK bus plaza in front of the park.



I'm glad to see this information.  We are taking Uber from Cabana Bay Beach Resort and I thought they'd take us right to MK.

Can we take a bus from CR to MK?   Would we be able to take a bus back to CR at midnight or so?


----------



## mckennarose

Disney Addicted said:


> I'm glad to see this information.  We are taking Uber from Cabana Bay Beach Resort and I thought they'd take us right to MK.
> 
> Can we take a bus from CR to MK?   Would we be able to take a bus back to CR at midnight or so?


There's a lot of info on the transportation boards about using Uber or Lyft in WDW.  I knew they didn't drop or pick up in MK, but I was curious to see what people's personal experiences were and if it was better to go to TTC or CR.   I haven't seen an update lately on the construction in front of the TTC, which was a mess in May when we were last there.  CR is the Contemporary Resort and literally a short walk to the gate of MK.  They have a bag check on the path from CR to MK.

My suggestion is to load both apps on your phone and you can price a ride without booking one.  I did this in May when we were there and there are TONS of drivers in the Lake Buena Vista area, just driving around on the main roads waiting for rides.


----------



## TheOneWithTheTriplets

Disney Addicted said:


> Can we take a bus from CR to MK? Would we be able to take a bus back to CR at midnight or so?




Most people utilize the walking path, which takes about 10 minutes. Otherwise, you'd use the monorail. 

On the way to MK, it's quite a ride as it goes past all of the other monorail resorts and the TTC first. In the other direction, out of MK, CR is the first stop.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

mckennarose said:


> There's a lot of info on the transportation boards about using Uber or Lyft in WDW. I knew they didn't drop or pick up in MK, but I was curious to see what people's personal experiences were and if it was better to go to TTC or CR.



BTW, in re-reading my post in response to yours I totally just realized I read yours wrong - I was responding as if you were asking if they'd drop off at MK, not CR or TTC like you said.  I should have my morning coffee before posting.  Sorry about that!


----------



## mckennarose

GADisneyDad14 said:


> BTW, in re-reading my post in response to yours I totally just realized I read yours wrong - I was responding as if you were asking if they'd drop off at MK, not CR or TTC like you said.  I should have my morning coffee before posting.  Sorry about that!


No worries!


----------



## joviroxx

Hi all, 
Wonder if anyone can give me any insight. I have the Cruella party booked for our party date. We decided to also book the plaza fireworks party but the MDE won't let me . It says I already have a reservation for that time. I guess the times overlap for both.



Has anyone been able to book both and if so did you have this issue?

Thanks


----------



## AntJulie

joviroxx said:


> Has anyone been able to book both and if so did you have this issue?



Others have called to add the additional reservation without a problem.


----------



## joviroxx

AntJulie said:


> Others have called to add the additional reservation without a problem.


Thanks. I called in earlier and the CM was struggling ,it was giving her the same notice it gave me and she didn't seem to know how to override it.  I was late and had to hang up. Ill call them again tomorrow.


----------



## reluctantredhead

joviroxx said:


> Thanks. I called in earlier and the CM was struggling ,it was giving her the same notice it gave me and she didn't seem to know how to override it.  I was late and had to hang up. Ill call them again tomorrow.


Sorry that happened to you...you definitely got a CM who was not optimally skilled, unfortunately.  Another DIS Member mentioned upthread that you have to call to be able to book both, so I did.  I explained to the CM what I was trying to do and he said, "No problem...I have the ability to bypass the block on MDE that you don't."  I was afraid he would think I was strange for wanting to book both, but he didn't question it at all!  I actually already had the fireworks parties booked for both MNSSHP and MVMCP, so I had him add on Tony's/Cruella's for our dates for me.  It actually took longer for him to read all the fine print (he said it's required) than it did to actually book it!

I'm so sorry you got a CM who was unfamiliar with how to do this...it's happened to me before on other things, and it's really frustrating.  Hopefully you can call back and get a different CM who can take care of it for you.


----------



## sophy1996

reluctantredhead said:


> Sorry that happened to you...you definitely got a CM who was not optimally skilled, unfortunately.  Another DIS Member mentioned upthread that you have to call to be able to book both, so I did.  I explained to the CM what I was trying to do and he said, "No problem...I have the ability to bypass the block on MDE that you don't."  I was afraid he would think I was strange for wanting to book both, but he didn't question it at all!  I actually already had the fireworks parties booked for both MNSSHP and MVMCP, so I had him add on Tony's/Cruella's for our dates for me.  It actually took longer for him to read all the fine print (he said it's required) than it did to actually book it!
> 
> I'm so sorry you got a CM who was unfamiliar with how to do this...it's happened to me before on other things, and it's really frustrating.  Hopefully you can call back and get a different CM who can take care of it for you.



Same here.  I had Cruella's booked and was able to call and add the dessert party no problem.


----------



## joviroxx

Thanks all. I figured as much and am used to getting those CM's that just aren't that informed.


----------



## FoxC63

Shellbells said:


> We're going Sept 20th. So the adults and teenagers trick or treat too? Our oldest is 16 but he's 6'4 and looks older. We told him we'd do it with him so he wouldn't feel like he was to old.


Your son is the mirror of ours; same age, height and general appearance.  He also helps choosing what costumes we wear and this year told me what style of  Trick or Treat bag  he wanted me to make!  There are a lot of teens and adults who go ToTing.  Have fun with your family! 



mckennarose said:


> We were considering using Uber or Lyft for the party!  Did they drop you off at the TTC or Contemporary?  How did it work out for the ride home?  Meaning, did you have to wait long for a ride?  And where did they pick you up?


Late to the party, again!  Just wanted to say this will be our first time using Uber/Lyft as well as doing a split stay Universal/WDW.  



Disney Addicted said:


> Darn straight!  Thanks for the information about the Halloween bypass.  I'll let them snag candy from there.


I cannot imagine going to MNSSHP and not Trick or Treating.  I get your point, the cost of the ticket, long lines etc.. just remember the sweet spot 10:30-12 you can literally walk through on your way to rides. 



Disney Addicted said:


> Oh, I love these pumpkin pins.  I'm not clear on this though.  Do I have to purchase all 10/a set or can I just purchase one?  It says mystery set.. does that mean *I can purchase just one but it will be a surprise as to which one I get?*


Yes, that's how the mystery / blind packs work.


----------



## FoxC63

*Friendly Reminder*

@RJstanis is hosting this years "*Official 2019 MNSSHP Guest List and Costume Thread*" please follow the guideline when posting your info!

LINK


----------



## Disney Addicted

FoxC63 said:


> I cannot imagine going to MNSSHP and not Trick or Treating.  I get your point, the cost of the ticket, long lines etc.. just remember the sweet spot 10:30-12 you can literally walk through on your way to rides.
> 
> Yes, that's how the mystery / blind packs work.



Ohh great, thanks.  I'm glad I can purchase just one.   Yeah, I know.  I'm sure they will end up doing some TOT'ing but it's been 9 years since our first trip to Disney.  Mine and my husband's focus is on the rides and shows!  We had a great spot years ago up against the rope for the parade (lucky fluke and no crowds) but completely missed all the shows.  We also didn't stay until midnight then.  We are now.


----------



## FoxC63

momcubed892 said:


> We are attending MNSSHP late October.  We want to focus on T/T and  special effects rides early in the evening. We plan to see the fireworks, 2nd parade, and view the last castle show. Meeting characters is not a priority.  *Would you recommend booking the dessert party for a better fireworks view, or would you say it is not really necessary.* I am not really interested in staking out a spot an hour early. Do other people designate someone to save a spot for the group, or is that generally frowned upon?   If we did the dessert party, can you bring drinks and snacks to the Garden Plaza viewing area?  Realistically, what kind of view does one have if you walk into the fireworks area ( not the preferred party view area)15-20 minutes before it starts? Do you need to be standing near the hub? Or does anywhere on main street suffice? Thank you in advance.



Woof!  Where to begin!  Typically the later parties are more crowded especially in late October.  We've been attending Oct 31st parties for years this year is the exception.  We've never had an issue finding a spot for parades or fireworks however Disney has added new elements to both plus we don't know how SWGE will impact parties.  It will be very interesting to read reports from party goers.

For late October yes, I would recommend booking for now then compare posted information as to whether you should keep it. 

*Do other people designate someone to save a spot for the group, or is that generally frowned upon? *This is a tough one.  How big is your group?
I've been recommending *Tag Team* for years and this is where you take turns holding your place for rides, characters, parades and fireworks.  The best method is for your entire group to get in line so those behind you can see your party size.  It's best to divide and conquer meaning half stay and the other half go - taking turns.

*Can you bring drinks and snacks to the Garden Plaza viewing area?* As far as I know yes you can.  Many people picnic there.

*Realistically, what kind of view does one have if you walk into the fireworks area ( not the preferred party view area)15-20 minutes before it starts? Do you need to be standing near the hub? Or does anywhere on main street suffice?*
Late October, new firework show and SWGE - I don't believe that's enough time but it's still too soon to say.


----------



## Araminta18

Any news on the sorcerers of the magic kingdom card or the party’s exclusive merch?


----------



## Rivergirl2005

Do you have to be in costume to trick or treat?


----------



## Araminta18

Rivergirl2005 said:


> Do you have to be in costume to trick or treat?



Nope, just have to attend the party!


----------



## Cluelyss

ksromack said:


> So, who is doing both add ons to MNSSHP?  How are you spending your time?  I'm trying to decide which one we will do and how to plan our time....or are we waiting for the first couple of parties?


We are attending the 9/2 party, and honestly I’m waiting for reviews on both Cruella’s and the new fireworks show to decide which one we keep (if either, or both). 

Assuming we do both, my tentative plan is as follows:
4-7 Fastpasses and dinner (unless there’s a new special character we decide we need to meet)
7-8:45 rides / TOT
8:45-9:30 dessert party
9:30-10:30 head to garden/fireworks 
10:30-11:15 Cruella's
11:15-11:50 Boo to You from flagpole
11:50-12:00 one last (nearby) ride
12:00-12:30 Cruella’s / magic shots on way out. 

But even as I type this, I’m realizing how little party time this leaves us with, so may reconsider the entire plan! Lol!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Cluelyss said:


> We are attending the 9/2 party, and honestly I’m waiting for reviews on both Cruella’s and the new fireworks show to decide which one we keep (if either, or both).
> 
> Assuming we do both, my tentative plan is as follows:
> 4-7 Fastpasses and dinner (unless there’s a new special character we decide we need to meet)
> 7-8:45 rides / TOT
> 8:45-9:30 dessert party
> 9:30-10:30 head to garden/fireworks
> 10:30-11:15 Cruella's
> 11:15-11:50 Boo to You from flagpole
> 11:50-12:00 one last (nearby) ride
> 12:00-12:30 Cruella’s / magic shots on way out.
> 
> But even as I type this, I’m realizing how little party time this leaves us with, so may reconsider the entire plan! Lol!



Looks like I’ll be going to an August party.  I was doing some similar mapping out this evening.  

I booked the Plaza Garden party because I’m good with how that fits in how we party and I’m pretty sure I’ll appreciate the reserved viewing.  

Can’t really bring myself to book Cruella.  Just doesn’t seem to fit with how we’d rather be spending time.  Other than thread curiosity, I think that’ll be a pass for us.  

For the moment.


----------



## jhoannam

Have we talked about what everyone is doing for breakfast/lunch before the party. We Ohana’s at 11am, but now I’m thinking of switching to lunch somewhere in Disney Springs.


----------



## Cluelyss

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Looks like I’ll be going to an August party.  I was doing some similar mapping out this evening.
> 
> I booked the Plaza Garden party because I’m good with how that fits in how we party and I’m pretty sure I’ll appreciate the reserved viewing.
> 
> Can’t really bring myself to book Cruella.  Just doesn’t seem to fit with how we’d rather be spending time.  Other than thread curiosity, I think that’ll be a pass for us.
> 
> For the moment.


The parade is one of my favorite elements of the party and we lucked into the reserved flagpole viewing last year as part of the early dessert party fiasco, and LOVED seeing it from there. I also lucked into the price glitch for Cruella’s, so for those 2 reasons ( and the fact that I adore Cruella) I’m holding onto it....for now at least....but I agree, the FW party fits much better with our “regular” party plans.


----------



## Castlequeen5

Cluelyss said:


> The parade is one of my favorite elements of the party and we lucked into the reserved flagpole viewing last year as part of the early dessert party fiasco, and LOVED seeing it from there. I also lucked into the price glitch for Cruella’s, so for those 2 reasons ( and the fact that I adore Cruella) I’m holding onto it....for now at least....but I agree, the FW party fits much better with our “regular” party plans.


I agree...I enjoy watching the parades too!  We also have the Cruella party booked, but am waiting for reviews to decide if I'll actually keep it.  I didn't get in on the price glitch though.  I wasn't fast enough.   We don't go until late October, so I have plenty of time to read reviews and decide if it's "worth" it to us.


----------



## ksromack

jhoannam said:


> Have we talked about what everyone is doing for breakfast/lunch before the party. We Ohana’s at 11am, but now I’m thinking of switching to lunch somewhere in Disney Springs.


We have a 2pm lunch at Jungle Nav. Skipper Canteen


----------



## evlaina

jhoannam said:


> Have we talked about what everyone is doing for breakfast/lunch before the party. We Ohana’s at 11am, but now I’m thinking of switching to lunch somewhere in Disney Springs.


We’re crazy rope drop-close people, so we’re at Animal Kingdom the morning of our party, having breakfast at Rainforest Cafe, then have early dinner (3:45pm) at Ohana. I plan on a quick change in the restroom from our park clothes to our party clothes before we monorail over to MK.


----------



## AliceandPete

jhoannam said:


> Have we talked about what everyone is doing for breakfast/lunch before the party. We Ohana’s at 11am, but now I’m thinking of switching to lunch somewhere in Disney Springs.


We are staying at the Swan . We’re currently booked for the Bon Voyage breakfast at Trattoria al Forno, and have no other plans other than having a pool day. I’m wondering now though if it might be a better plan to go to Disney Springs for awhile at least. It seems like a good day for it .


----------



## Best Aunt

jhoannam said:


> Have we talked about what everyone is doing for breakfast/lunch before the party. We Ohana’s at 11am, but now I’m thinking of switching to lunch somewhere in Disney Springs.



Every time I go to Disney Springs I swear it will be the last time.  I get motion sick very easily, and that bus ride just does me in.


----------



## jhoannam

Best Aunt said:


> Every time I go to Disney Springs I swear it will be the last time.  I get motion sick very easily, and that bus ride just does me in.


Oh no, do you not use the buses for park transportation either?


----------



## dagored

jhoannam said:


> Oh no, do you not use the buses for park transportation either?



What do you suggest? Been to Disney many times, first time staying on property.  Open for suggestions.


----------



## Redfraggle19

jhoannam said:


> Have we talked about what everyone is doing for breakfast/lunch before the party. We Ohana’s at 11am, but now I’m thinking of switching to lunch somewhere in Disney Springs.



we have Ohana that day at 11:15.  After that we will head over to MK as our fast passes start at 1:30......


----------



## Daffodilmom21

So excited for our first party, been to Christmas, but first Halloween on Sept 24th.  Me, DH and DD5.  Costumes are ready and I just booked the Garden View dessert party.  I am looking for some advice.  We plan on arriving right around 4pm, doing some rides and such.  Only M&G that would be on little one's list is Jack& Sally, but honestly if the wait is too crazy long, we could probably even skip that.  Ideally, I'm thinking of seeing the fireworks with the dessert party then looking for a place to watch the second parade.  Where would you suggest to watch the second parade?  With doing the dessert party, I do not think we would have time to see the first parade, would we?  If so where?  Honestly, we probably will not be eating crazy amounts of desserts, just wanted to reserved watching spot so I am not worried about being at the food spot and killing lots of time.


----------



## mckennarose

FoxC63 said:


> ......
> Late to the party, again!  Just wanted to say this will be our first time using Uber/Lyft as well as doing a split stay Universal/WDW.
> .....


I was pricing Uber last night around what would be "party time" for a ride from the CR to our offsite hotel and the price was up about $6 for that time of night compared to other times of day.  Fares go up during peak times.  Just putting this out there for anyone considering using a ride share for the party to budget accordingly.  I'll check Lyft later tonight and probably check a few times when the first parties start.
For reference, a ride this time of day from CR to the Sheraton Vistana (where we stay a lot) is $14 plus change.  Last night it was $20 plus change.


----------



## LisaDKG

I have a question about the dessert parties!  Where is the viewing of the fireworks for the more expensive dessert party offered (Happy HallowWishes Dessert Party at Tomorrowland Terrace for $84 as opposed to the Happy HallowWishes Dessert Party with Plaza Garden Viewing for $69)?  Or is it actually *IN* Tomorrowland Terrace (which would make sense, now that I read that back).  Once, at New Year's, my family attended a Dessert Party at Tomorrowland Terrace and then had the viewing in one of the grassed, fenced off areas in the middle of the Hub.  This is what I want to try to replicate for Hallowe'en!  I don't need an actual seat for the viewing, just a good view that I don't have to wait and save.  We have the Cruella party booked right now, but I'm realizing that for my family, and with 2 parades offered, there is a much better chance that we will find a good view for the parade than for the fireworks which I ideally want to see from the Hub/Main Street/in front of the castle without wasting too much party time.  Thanks!


----------



## poppinsmomof2

Ashmishgab said:


> 1st Halloween
> View attachment 420624View attachment 420625
> 
> 2nd (First MNSSHP)
> View attachment 420636View attachment 420637
> 
> 3rd (MNSSHP & Pirates & Pals DP)
> View attachment 420643View attachment 420644View attachment 420645
> 
> 4th (No Disney except in spirit)
> View attachment 420650View attachment 420651View attachment 420652



These are so cute!


----------



## poppinsmomof2

Shellbells said:


> We're going Sept 20th. So the adults and teenagers trick or treat too? Our oldest is 16 but he's 6'4 and looks older. We told him we'd do it with him so he wouldn't feel like he was to old.



Yes! My husband and I went without our kids last year and did some trick or treating too. It was so much fun!


----------



## poppinsmomof2

jhoannam said:


> Have we talked about what everyone is doing for breakfast/lunch before the party. We Ohana’s at 11am, but now I’m thinking of switching to lunch somewhere in Disney Springs.



We are planning to sleep in and maybe swim for a little bit before lunch. We have a late lunch scheduled for Whispering Canyon Cafe at 1:45, which should give us plenty of time to eat and take our time getting over to MK for the party at 4.


----------



## LadyRayado

LisaDKG said:


> I have a question about the dessert parties!  Where is the viewing of the fireworks for the more expensive dessert party offered (Happy HallowWishes Dessert Party at Tomorrowland Terrace for $84 as opposed to the Happy HallowWishes Dessert Party with Plaza Garden Viewing for $69)?  Or is it actually *IN* Tomorrowland Terrace (which would make sense, now that I read that back).  Once, at New Year's, my family attended a Dessert Party at Tomorrowland Terrace and then had the viewing in one of the grassed, fenced off areas in the middle of the Hub.  This is what I want to try to replicate for Hallowe'en!  I don't need an actual seat for the viewing, just a good view that I don't have to wait and save.  We have the Cruella party booked right now, but I'm realizing that for my family, and with 2 parades offered, there is a much better chance that we will find a good view for the parade than for the fireworks which I ideally want to see from the Hub/Main Street/in front of the castle without wasting too much party time.  Thanks!



The more expensive Tomorrowland Terrace is seating at Tomorrowland Terrace. The less expensive Garden is in the garden in front of the Plaza restaurant. You'll want Garden viewing.


----------



## LisaDKG

LadyRayado said:


> The more expensive Tomorrowland Terrace is seating at Tomorrowland Terrace. The less expensive Garden is in the garden in front of the Plaza restaurant. You'll want Garden viewing.



Thank you!!


----------



## BelleBriarRose

Any ideas when they'll show us the merch and party-specific treats? I'm so eager to know what will be available!


----------



## kyomagi

BelleBriarRose said:


> Any ideas when they'll show us the merch and party-specific treats? I'm so eager to know what will be available!



Here are the pins, other stuff soon to come.  we are only a couple weeks away

https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...lly-festive-celebration.3729471/post-60882175


----------



## FoxC63

Look what *ShopDisney* just added

*Mickey and Minnie Mouse Pin - Halloween 2019* - Limited Release $12.95




LINK


----------



## Cluelyss

Daffodilmom21 said:


> So excited for our first party, been to Christmas, but first Halloween on Sept 24th.  Me, DH and DD5.  Costumes are ready and I just booked the Garden View dessert party.  I am looking for some advice.  We plan on arriving right around 4pm, doing some rides and such.  Only M&G that would be on little one's list is Jack& Sally, but honestly if the wait is too crazy long, we could probably even skip that.  Ideally, I'm thinking of seeing the fireworks with the dessert party then looking for a place to watch the second parade.  Where would you suggest to watch the second parade?  With doing the dessert party, I do not think we would have time to see the first parade, would we?  If so where?  Honestly, we probably will not be eating crazy amounts of desserts, just wanted to reserved watching spot so I am not worried about being at the food spot and killing lots of time.


I’d recommend Frontierland for the second parade. You won’t have time to do the first if you’re doing the dessert party, unless you watch from the very start of the route then hightail it to the terrace (cutting BEHIND the castle, not through the hub, or you’ll get trapped by the parade there) and will still likely end up arriving late. After the dessert party you’ll have plenty of time to grab a curbside spot in Frontierland, and possibly catch a ride in between. Then once the parade passes Frontierland you’ll have time to catch another ride or two in the area while those on Main Street are still waiting for the parade to pass by. Enjoy!


----------



## FoxC63

More Halloween Items at ShopDisney!






LINK


----------



## Cluelyss

FoxC63 said:


> More Halloween Items at ShopDisney!
> 
> View attachment 421263
> 
> View attachment 421265
> View attachment 421267
> 
> LINK


Just take my money Disney!


----------



## Ashmishgab

poppinsmomof2 said:


> These are so cute!


Thank you!!!


----------



## FoxC63

Really loving the Glow in the Dark elements!

Mickey Mouse Halloween T-Shirt for Men $22.95


Minnie Mouse Halloween T-Shirt for Women - Glow-in-the-Dark $22.95


Mickey Mouse Halloween Spirit Jersey for Adults $52.95
Front & Back Views


----------



## FoxC63

And another Hocus Pocus addition!

Hocus Pocus Mug and Spoon Set $19.95


Look familiar? here's 2018 MNSSHP Exclusive Hocus Pocus Cauldron mug


----------



## FoxC63

Bummer, these were just released and they're already Sold Out - maybe ShopDisney will get more in!

The Haunted Mansion Mystery Pin $9.95


----------



## RAPstar

Random question: would I be ok wearing a crop top that shows some of my stomach? I'm doing a Pooh Disney-bound/costume and just figured someone would have an idea before I cut the shirt. It's not gonna be super short or anything.


----------



## FoxC63

RAPstar said:


> Random question: would I be ok wearing a crop top that shows some of my stomach? I'm doing a Pooh Disney-bound/costume and just figured someone would have an idea before I cut the shirt. It's not gonna be super short or anything.



Totally fine!


----------



## Castlequeen5

FoxC63 said:


> More Halloween Items at ShopDisney!
> 
> View attachment 421263
> 
> View attachment 421265
> View attachment 421267
> 
> LINK


I'm so glad you always post the merchandise!  It is very helpful.  I've been checking the Disney store for the Halloween stuff for awhile and now thanks to you, I know it's finally there!!!!


----------



## TheLadyRohn

FoxC63 said:


> Mickey Mouse Halloween Spirit Jersey for Adults $52.95
> Front & Back Views


I LOVE this one!!  We are going to the party on our first night there, I think I am going to blow my souvenier budget right away!


----------



## FoxC63

Castlequeen5 said:


> I'm so glad you always post the merchandise!  It is very helpful.  I've been checking the Disney store for the Halloween stuff for awhile and now thanks to you, I know it's finally there!!!!



Wow, that's totally sweet of you to say - THANK YOU!


----------



## FoxC63

This is what I found in my email this morning - *TODAY ONLY*


10% off $50 for Disney Rewards Visa Card Holders,  Use shopDisney Coupon:  *DRVCMEMBER *


----------



## Best Aunt

jhoannam said:


> Oh no, do you not use the buses for park transportation either?



I'm generally okay on buses to and from the parks.  There's just something about the bus ride to/from Disney Springs that makes me motion sick and wish I had stayed at the hotel.  It always seems longer, always seems stuck at red lights...


----------



## Newsies

Just popping in to drop a theory!  

I'm pretty sure that Dr. Facilier will be out for M&Gs for the party this year.  I just found out that he was quietly out greeting guests in Epcot near the International Gateway last week (source).  In the past, it's generally been around this time that characters who would be out greeting guests during the party popped up once or twice in Epcot.  In 2016, I met Jack Sparrow at the Gateway about a month before the first Halloween Party, and when I started walking towards France, Cruella De Vil was out.  A day later, the Step Sisters were out in the same spot Cruella was!  All of them were out for M&Gs at the party that year.

While he also appears in the castle show, and it's always possible they were just getting a new friend acquainted with him, Epcot is a common spot for rare or new characters to stop and say "hi" to guests before they appear at M&Gs.  Notably, Kim Possible and Ron Stoppable were out in Epcot for a few hours last summer before they popped up again at a Moonlight Magic event that year.


----------



## BraveLittleToaster2

My son wants to go as an Arabian knight like in aladdin. If he wears a white turban is this something that someone will be offended by? Weird thing to think about...I know. But just making sure I won't run into a problem.


----------



## teach22180

Has anyone watched fireworks from the train station?  Just thinking since I'm spending the money on the party I dont want to miss the fireworks like I usually do. I have no idea where to see them. I usually watch parades from frontier land and just see fireworks from fantasyland.


----------



## osufeth24

I wonder if they'll do a limited edition magicband for this. Would like to get one if they do


----------



## Newsies

osufeth24 said:


> I wonder if they'll do a limited edition magicband for this. Would like to get one if they do



Last year's LE MNSSHP MB was chocolate scented!  I would die if they brought it back!


----------



## Newsies

teach22180 said:


> Has anyone watched fireworks from the train station?  Just thinking since I'm spending the money on the party I dont want to miss the fireworks like I usually do. I have no idea where to see them. I usually watch parades from frontier land and just see fireworks from fantasyland.



The old fireworks show for MNSSHP, "HalloWishes," was very projection-heavy and included those awesome "full perimeter" fireworks that looked like they were spread out all around Magic Kingdom!  They were a must-see for anyone going to the party.  While we haven't seen anything for the new fireworks show this year, we can safely assume that they'll include even more projections and castle effects, which will make the train station less-than-ideal for viewing.  I would watch the fireworks as close to the hub as possible.  For MNSSHP, depending on which party you go to, you shouldn't need to get there more than 15-20 minutes before the show starts.


----------



## Jaimetropmickey

BraveLittleToaster2 said:


> My son wants to go as an Arabian knight like in aladdin. If he wears a white turban is this something that someone will be offended by? Weird thing to think about...I know. But just making sure I won't run into a problem.



I would suggest another outfit.  A turban is a cultural item which if worn as a costume could (would around here) cause offence.


----------



## Sjm9911

BraveLittleToaster2 said:


> My son wants to go as an Arabian knight like in aladdin. If he wears a white turban is this something that someone will be offended by? Weird thing to think about...I know. But just making sure I won't run into a problem.


How old is your son? If like under 18 go for it. Unfortunately everything now ofends someone. That includes pirates,  disney movies sceens, princesses,  etc. Let the kido be a kid and have fun with it. Everything we own or ware comes from some other culture, people have to realize that, your shoes , jacket  etc.  People have to lighten up a bit and enjoy life for what it is. Its a halloween party and its a disney character.  Dont overthink it!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

I keep looking at the phrase "Disney's Not So Spooky Spectacular fireworks" in my trip plans.  I just really hope the show is not a dud and we start seeing "Disney's Not So Spooky Spectacular fireworks" all over the DIS. 

Sorry... mind is working weird tonight.  I only truly care about three MNSSHP things:  trick or treating, the parade, and fireworks.  Just so nervous about it!


----------



## Jaimetropmickey

Sjm9911 said:


> How old is your son? If like under 18 go for it. Unfortunately everything now ofends someone. That includes pirates,  disney movies sceens, princesses,  etc. Let the kido be a kid and have fun with it. Everything we own or ware comes from some other culture, people have to realize that, your shoes , jacket  etc.  People have to lighten up a bit and enjoy life for what it is. Its a halloween party and its a disney character.  Dont overthink it!


The turban is regarded by many as religious and sacred.  Kind of like other symbols like the cross or a hija..  It would offend some to see it worn as part of a costume.  Doubt anyone would comment on a child wearing a turban, but it would offend.  I am also canadian and we are very sensitive to these types of costumes... maybe not as much of an issue in the US.


----------



## Sjm9911

If your offended by someone dressing up as an Arabian night from a disney movie, than i think disney itself might be a little much for you. I do get it. But its a Halloween  thread and party, look at the origin of Halloween,  that offends some. As does practically everything now. How about seeing stuff for what it is, playfully dress up by kids. Try not to see the worst in everything. Its not a healthy way to live.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Ok, before we venture towards DIS posting guidelines, posters can respond to the question as they see fit.  No need for debate.  Thank you.


----------



## Jaimetropmickey

Sjm9911 said:


> If your offended by someone dressing up as an Arabian night from a disney movie, than i think disney itself might be a little much for you. I do get it. But its a Halloween  thread and party, look at the origin of Halloween,  that offends some. As does practically everything now. How about seeing stuff for what it is, playfully dress up by kids. Try not to see the worst in everything. Its not a healthy way to live.



I am not offended by the costume, just answering whether someone (not me personally) would be offended by a religious symbol worn as part of a costume.  No need to be personal...


----------



## Jaimetropmickey

Newsies said:


> Last year's LE MNSSHP MB was chocolate scented!  I would die if they brought it back!


Chocolate scented MBs!  What???  I need it!


----------



## Sjm9911

Jaimetropmickey said:


> I am not offended by the costume, just answering whether someone (not me personally) would be offended by a religious symbol worn as part of a costume.  No need to be personal...


Not being personal,  just saying if it offends you then a lot of stuff can be just as offensive at disney. I did say i get it. They just re edited a few movies from disney, and other ones are being branded as racist.  Its all about the point of veiw. If you start with it , then you will see it. Sometimes fun for kids ,is just that,  fun. We adults make it out to be more then it is sometimes.  I didnt mean to offend or get personal.  Apologies to my canadian neighbors! I moved  , because my previous town in the usa cancled Halloween because it was deamed religiously offensive to some. Just saying. Try explaining that one to a 6 yo. Good luck. No worries, and sorry if i offended.


----------



## FoxC63

Can't wait to see the rest of the Disney's Halloween merchandise!


----------



## FoxC63

osufeth24 said:


> I wonder if they'll do a limited edition magicband for this. Would like to get one if they do



Yes they will.  Four days ago Disney released info for 3 -* MVMCP wristbands*!  You read it right, there are *THREE! 



*


----------



## Daffodilmom21

Cluelyss said:


> I’d recommend Frontierland for the second parade. You won’t have time to do the first if you’re doing the dessert party, unless you watch from the very start of the route then hightail it to the terrace (cutting BEHIND the castle, not through the hub, or you’ll get trapped by the parade there) and will still likely end up arriving late. After the dessert party you’ll have plenty of time to grab a curbside spot in Frontierland, and possibly catch a ride in between. Then once the parade passes Frontierland you’ll have time to catch another ride or two in the area while those on Main Street are still waiting for the parade to pass by. Enjoy!


 Thank you so much.  I prefer to watch the parade from Frontierland so I now feel like we have a plan.  Hoping I can get the little one worn out at the pool early to take a nap by noon.  She never was a great napper but I already have been prepping her with this plan.  Worst case scenario, I have a stroller rented already and she will pass out in there, just would suck for her to miss the parade but have to prioritize somehow.  She might outlast me and DH!


----------



## Newsies

Jaimetropmickey said:


> Chocolate scented MBs!  What???  I need it!



Yes!!!  I believe it was this one.  TheTimTracker talked about it in one of his Halloween Party vlogs!


----------



## pixie08

Toy Story character questions..

I saw in the info post the Lotso meets in Tomorrow land. Where can I find him? I feel like remember seeing him at the Buzz meet but I can’t remember. I have a 4 1/2 yo obsessed with all things Toy Story right now so hoping to get at least one TS character in. We will be going at Buzz, Woody and Zurg at his request lol.

Also will any other TS like Buzz or Woody be found?


----------



## matt&jakesmom

pixie08 said:


> Toy Story character questions..
> 
> I saw in the info post the Lotso meets in Tomorrow land. Where can I find him? I feel like remember seeing him at the Buzz meet but I can’t remember. I have a 4 1/2 yo obsessed with all things Toy Story right now so hoping to get at least one TS character in. We will be going at Buzz, Woody and Zurg at his request lol.
> 
> Also will any other TS like Buzz or Woody be found?


Last year Lotso was just passed and then around the corner of the buzz ride. We got there at 7 and waited about an hour to meet him.


----------



## Nathan Banks

Just seen on Disney coffee’s youtube that Lotso is leaving MNSSHP this year. Looking at the date it was posted, it’ll probs be true as they were the first to confirm darth Vader was returning before even Disney did


----------



## kevin03

Hi, my Disney and DVC Sisters and Brothers!! Hope everyone is having a wonderful day.  Question:  If DVC Members can get in at 2PM, does it allow us to dress into our Costumes?  If someone could let me know, that would be great


----------



## FoxC63

kevin03 said:


> Hi, my Disney and DVC Sisters and Brothers!! Hope everyone is having a wonderful day.  Question:  If DVC Members can get in at 2PM, does it allow us to dress into our Costumes?  If someone could let me know, that would be great


Yes!


----------



## ksromack

FoxC63 said:


> Yes they will.  Four days ago Disney released info for 3 -* MVMCP wristbands*!  You read it right, there are *THREE!
> 
> View attachment 421360
> 
> View attachment 421361*





Newsies said:


> Yes!!!  I believe it was this one.  TheTimTracker talked about it in one of his Halloween Party vlogs!


I have the MVMCP magic band from last year and when you scan into the parks, it's Mickey's voice laughing, I think.  Do we think the MNSSHP magic band will do something equally fun or is chocolate scented the real prize here?


----------



## FoxC63

ksromack said:


> I have the MVMCP magic band from last year and when you scan into the parks, it's Mickey's voice laughing, I think.  Do we think the MNSSHP magic band will do something equally fun or is chocolate scented the real prize here?



Ha!  I wish I knew more info period!  Typically we see Christmas in July merchandise then Halloween merchandise but it appears Disney is releasing MVMCP stuff as well even though the parties don't start for several more months.  I don't get it.  Feels like we're being punished.  Seriously.


----------



## supercarrie

I keep hearing about "really long" trick or treat lines. Can anyone tell me what this actually means in terms of wait time? Are we talking a lot of people, but it moves quick (5 mins) or like 20 minute waits at the stations at their peak?


----------



## Newsies

supercarrie said:


> I keep hearing about "really long" trick or treat lines. Can anyone tell me what this actually means in terms of wait time? Are we talking a lot of people, but it moves quick (5 mins) or like 20 minute waits at the stations at their peak?



A lot of people, but moves quick!  5 minutes sounds about right.


----------



## mckennarose

supercarrie said:


> I keep hearing about "really long" trick or treat lines. Can anyone tell me what this actually means in terms of wait time? Are we talking a lot of people, but it moves quick (5 mins) or like 20 minute waits at the stations at their peak?


From what I noticed last year, the lines LOOKED long which may deter people from getting in them.  But they seem to move faster than what you would think.  Usually long lines in WDW mean "turn around and go somewhere else!", but the TOT lines continually move, not like ride lines.


----------



## yorkieteacher

Newsies said:


> A lot of people, but moves quick!  5 minutes sounds about right.


Oh how I  this response! Our young DGS's have this as a priority, and I do not! I want to experience the ride overlays and parade and fireworks, but CANDY is a priority with the kiddos!


----------



## kyomagi

ksromack said:


> I have the MVMCP magic band from last year and when you scan into the parks, it's Mickey's voice laughing, I think.  Do we think the MNSSHP magic band will do something equally fun or is chocolate scented the real prize here?



i have that one, glows in the dark too


----------



## v.t.

How early did the first party sell out last year? We are planning on going but I wanted to check the weather first. I don’t mind rain but I am going for the parade and fireworks. So, if those are cancelled then it wouldn’t be worthwhile.


----------



## BattyMcDoon

Looks like we are going on October 11th, just bought our tickets. Complete surprise to me! Now I need to start planning my costume!!


----------



## evlaina

Newsies said:


> Just popping in to drop a theory!
> 
> I'm pretty sure that Dr. Facilier will be out for M&Gs for the party this year.  I just found out that he was quietly out greeting guests in Epcot near the International Gateway last week (source).  In the past, it's generally been around this time that characters who would be out greeting guests during the party popped up once or twice in Epcot.  In 2016, I met Jack Sparrow at the Gateway about a month before the first Halloween Party, and when I started walking towards France, Cruella De Vil was out.  A day later, the Step Sisters were out in the same spot Cruella was!  All of them were out for M&Gs at the party that year.
> 
> While he also appears in the castle show, and it's always possible they were just getting a new friend acquainted with him, Epcot is a common spot for rare or new characters to stop and say "hi" to guests before they appear at M&Gs.  Notably, Kim Possible and Ron Stoppable were out in Epcot for a few hours last summer before they popped up again at a Moonlight Magic event that year.


He is also going to be featured in the new Descendants movie coming out this weekend. I bet he could be there, too.


----------



## ninafeliz

I would really love to have a guaranteed spot for the fireworks, particularly because they are new, but don't want to give up time from the party for just eating desserts and just waiting.  I had a crazy thought that I'll outline below, I am wondering 2 things - is it even possible, and if it is what do you think?

Could we watch the first parade from Frontierland or Liberty square, and then do the terrace dessert party and eat desserts while the fireworks are going on.  Would we have time to get to the terrace dessert party and get our desserts before the fireworks?  

I'm a little concerned that the view wouldn't be good enough to see projections, and since we would arrive so late (if it is even possible) we would obviously have the worst seats there are. It was just a thought, how would you manage to see both the parade and fireworks without losing so much party time to staking out spots?  we don't have to have the best spots ever, but I am short and we have 2 kids so we do need to be able to see.


----------



## jhoannam

v.t. said:


> How early did the first party sell out last year? We are planning on going but I wanted to check the weather first. I don’t mind rain but I am going for the parade and fireworks. So, if those are cancelled then it wouldn’t be worthwhile.


Last year it sold out the day of.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

ninafeliz said:


> I would really love to have a guaranteed spot for the fireworks, particularly because they are new, but don't want to give up time from the party for just eating desserts and just waiting.  I had a crazy thought that I'll outline below, I am wondering 2 things - is it even possible, and if it is what do you think?
> 
> Could we watch the first parade from Frontierland or Liberty square, and then do the terrace dessert party and eat desserts while the fireworks are going on.  Would we have time to get to the terrace dessert party and get our desserts before the fireworks?
> 
> I'm a little concerned that the view wouldn't be good enough to see projections, and since we would arrive so late (if it is even possible) we would obviously have the worst seats there are. It was just a thought, how would you manage to see both the parade and fireworks without losing so much party time to staking out spots?  we don't have to have the best spots ever, but I am short and we have 2 kids so we do need to be able to see.



Would you want to do the Plaza Party, or are you set on the Tomorrowland Terrace Party?


----------



## ninafeliz

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Would you want to do the Plaza Party, or are you set on the Tomorrowland Terrace Party?


I thought the terrace party, since we could eat and watch the fireworks at the same time, instead of having to take the time to eat and then go over, wait for the fireworks to start, and then watch.  it was a time saving choice.  I also didn't think we would have time to watch the first parade, go eat desserts, and go to the plaza garden for fireworks?  As much as I want a reserved spot, I don't want to pay for a dessert party and actually eat NO desserts at all and just have time to run to the viewing area only!


----------



## mkb3

Booked our party!!  Wife and I are going Kidless on this trip and have no desire to trick or treat or meet characters.  Parade, Fireworks and rides are our priority.  Outside of Seven Dwarfs and Peter Pan are rides typically under 15 minute wait times?  We will be going to a Tuesday party.


----------



## PrincessNelly

Just wondering when the main street bypass opens to give out party bags and candy? Is it at 4pm or once the party starts?


----------



## FoxC63

supercarrie said:


> I keep hearing about "really long" trick or treat lines. Can anyone tell me what this actually means in terms of wait time? Are we talking a lot of people, but it moves quick (5 mins) or like 20 minute waits at the stations at their peak?





Newsies said:


> A lot of people, but moves quick!  5 minutes sounds about right.



Hmmm, 5 minutes?!  I agree they move just not that fast especially between 7-8:30pm which is peak time.  I also think it depends how crowded your party is.  You'll have plenty of time to guesstimate how many treat stations to go to  when you're in the thick of it.  

 And yes, we're talking about a lot of adults and kids.   @supercarrie and @yorkieteacher you might want to read this:  blog.


----------



## FoxC63

PrincessNelly said:


> Just wondering when the main street bypass opens to give out party bags and candy? Is it at 4pm or once the party starts?


4pm


----------



## Cluelyss

ninafeliz said:


> I thought the terrace party, since we could eat and watch the fireworks at the same time, instead of having to take the time to eat and then go over, wait for the fireworks to start, and then watch.  it was a time saving choice.  I also didn't think we would have time to watch the first parade, go eat desserts, and go to the plaza garden for fireworks?  As much as I want a reserved spot, I don't want to pay for a dessert party and actually eat NO desserts at all and just have time to run to the viewing area only!


Parade starts at 8:15 and is approximately 20 minutes long. If you watch near Liberty Square it should be past you by 8:45.  Head to TT behind the castle, arrive by 9:00. Gives you 30 minutes to enjoy desserts before heading to the garden to watch the show (garden will be better viewing and is less expensive!). I like to arrive 30 minutes or so before the show as I’m picky about my spot, but you could wait until longer and still have a good view, giving you more time to snack. Totally doable!


----------



## Cluelyss

pixie08 said:


> Toy Story character questions..
> 
> I saw in the info post the Lotso meets in Tomorrow land. Where can I find him? I feel like remember seeing him at the Buzz meet but I can’t remember. I have a 4 1/2 yo obsessed with all things Toy Story right now so hoping to get at least one TS character in. We will be going at Buzz, Woody and Zurg at his request lol.
> 
> Also will any other TS like Buzz or Woody be found?


In the past, Lotso was the only TS character at MNSSHP and I don’t expect that will change to include any others this year (especially if the rumors are true that Lotso is leaving). The focus on TS M&Gs will likely remain in HS.


----------



## MaleDisneyBeliever

Cluelyss said:


> In the past, Lotso was the only TS character at MNSSHP and I don’t expect that will change to include any others this year (especially if the rumors are true that Lotso is leaving). The focus on TS M&Gs will likely remain in HS.



Agreed. Plus Lotso didn't feature in TS4, so no real need to push his character.


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

Tips for getting the magic shots done? I feel like theres always a long wait for certain ones. In the past we got the headless horseman and the poison apple/cauldron. Would love one by HM.
Also is HM usually a long wait? I havent done it during MNSSHP bc my youngest has always been too scared lol


----------



## v.t.

jhoannam said:


> Last year it sold out the day of.



Thanks! I may not wait that long but at least a few more days.


----------



## ninafeliz

Cluelyss said:


> Parade starts at 8:15 and is approximately 20 minutes long. If you watch near Liberty Square it should be past you by 8:45.  Head to TT behind the castle, arrive by 9:00. Gives you 30 minutes to enjoy desserts before heading to the garden to watch the show (garden will be better viewing and is less expensive!). I like to arrive 30 minutes or so before the show as I’m picky about my spot, but you could wait until longer and still have a good view, giving you more time to snack. Totally doable!


Thanks!  So it's good to know its doable, but I don't want to "waste" that much party time by not being able to do anything else (but eat desserts) between the first parade and the fireworks.  That was my rational for doing the terrace party and eating desserts pretty much solely during the fireworks, not before.  I'm thinking that it's best to just save the money and not do the dessert party, and either be packed in like sardines with a decent site fairly last minute or get a spot that isn't good for projections but have more time for other stuff.  Unfortunately we have to go on the first night, so we won't have any idea what the crowds will be like and we already know the first nights are always terrible!  But it's that or don't go, so we're going!


----------



## poppinsmomof2

mkb3 said:


> Booked our party!!  Wife and I are going Kidless on this trip and have no desire to trick or treat or meet characters.  Parade, Fireworks and rides are our priority.  Outside of Seven Dwarfs and Peter Pan are rides typically under 15 minute wait times?  We will be going to a Tuesday party.



My husband and I went kidless last year for our first time to MNSSHP (it was a last minute decision since we were staying close by after a cruise). We loved it! Pretty much everything had a short wait and by the end of the night, Big Thunder had no wait - we went on 3 times in a row! I hope y'all have a great time!


----------



## Wdw1015

So much Disneyland Halloween info coming out....dying for WDW information!!


----------



## ksromack

FoxC63 said:


> Hmmm, 5 minutes?!  I agree they move just not that fast especially between 7-8:30pm which is peak time.  I also think it depends how crowded your party is.  You'll have plenty of time to guesstimate how many treat stations to go to  when you're in the thick of it.
> 
> And yes, we're talking about a lot of adults and kids.   @supercarrie and @yorkieteacher you might want to read this:  blog.


I know we waited a lot longer than 5 min for ToT at the train station last year!!!


----------



## Disfan1968

Cluelyss said:


> Parade starts at 8:15 and is approximately 20 minutes long. If you watch near Liberty Square it should be past you by 8:45.  Head to TT behind the castle, arrive by 9:00. Gives you 30 minutes to enjoy desserts before heading to the garden to watch the show (garden will be better viewing and is less expensive!). I like to arrive 30 minutes or so before the show as I’m picky about my spot, but you could wait until longer and still have a good view, giving you more time to snack. Totally doable!


Does the red dotted line (the path the day parade takes) indicate the correct path the Halloween parade will trace?  I am assuming yes, but just checking with those who have been?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## PolyRob

Disfan1968 said:


> Does the red dotted line (the path the day parade takes) indicate the correct path the Halloween parade will trace?  I am assuming yes, but just checking with those who have been?  Thanks in advance.


Yes, it follows the same parade route


----------



## FoxC63

ninafeliz said:


> Thanks!  So it's good to know its doable, but I don't want to "waste" that much party time by not being able to do anything else (but eat desserts) between the first parade and the fireworks.  That was my rational for doing the terrace party and eating desserts pretty much solely during the fireworks, not before.  I'm thinking that it's best to just save the money and not do the dessert party, and either be packed in like sardines with a decent site fairly last minute or get a spot that isn't good for projections but have more time for other stuff.  Unfortunately we have to go on the first night, so we won't have any idea what the crowds will be like and we already know the first nights are always terrible!  But it's that or don't go, so we're going!



It's not like you have to stay there the entire time.  I think that's what the confusion is about.  Last year my girlfriend and I showed up 30-40 minutes prior to the parade at the Plaza.  That gave us time to take a much need restroom break, get cleaned up, eat then go back for seconds.  If you would rather take your food with you go for it.  Bring your own collapsible containers or use theirs.   How much time you spend there is up to you.

And twice, CM's came by our table with "Happy Birthday" plates and greetings, so it was very relaxing time wise.

I brought my own Kleen Kanteen to fill up on drinks which was much needed due to the heat!


----------



## FoxC63

WeLoveLilo05 said:


> Tips for getting the magic shots done? I feel like theres always a long wait for certain ones. In the past we got the headless horseman and the poison apple/cauldron. Would love one by HM.
> Also is HM usually a long wait? I havent done it during MNSSHP bc my youngest has always been too scared lol



I host "Magic Shot - Current Thread" and still have what was available last year if you would like to see. Here's the:  LINK

Which is also found in my Signature below under _*'Click' on the links below to get you where you want to go...*_


----------



## FoxC63

*Happy August 1st party goers!!! * 
Only 15 days until the first MNSSHP! ​


----------



## Squirrel29

WeLoveLilo05 said:


> Tips for getting the magic shots done? I feel like theres always a long wait for certain ones. In the past we got the headless horseman and the poison apple/cauldron. Would love one by HM.
> Also is HM usually a long wait? I havent done it during MNSSHP bc my youngest has always been too scared lol




Last year our goal was to do as many magic shots as we could. First thing you want to do is figure out which ones you wont mind doing in the daytime.  Most of the ones in the bypass can be done when you first arrive.   

For the ones with longer lines. like everything else in the party the later you wait to do it the shorter the line is.  Hitchhiking ghost and haunted mansion we did near the end and had no waits.  
.the headless horseman I would advise getting after it is dark but wouldnt wait to late on that one.  But have heard people getting it on the way out.


----------



## FoxC63

FYI - Liberty Square Market seating area is under construction.  This should not cause issues watching the BTY Parade but if this was a family meeting spot you might want to choose another place.





Thanks Blog Mickey


----------



## Mom2Stitch

The last MNSSHP we went to was the first part of 2015 and it was such a nightmare. The crowds were so insane, the park was not cleared properly-most people around us didn't have wristbands on for the fireworks. It just wasn't fun, we didn't even make the parade.

 So we are back this year at party time, 8/31-9/9, and we want to try again especially since we have a newbie along. So the plan right now is to attend the party on Labor Day. My thinking was that maybe it wouldn't be as crowded as the Friday party. The party on 9/8 might be an option, we leave on 9/9, but the flight is at 8:30PM.

All of my plans in place now are with the intention of doing the party on Labor Day, but can be easily moved around. So Labor Day or 9/8? Is there going to be a noticeable difference in crowds? Anyone been to the Labor Day party?

I'm nervous about trying to fit it all in. Characters, parade, fireworks, and treat trails are what we are after. Want to ride POTC, HM, and SM. How on earth can we do all of it?
  I'm looking forward to the first parties so I can see how they are doing things, where characters are, and what the crowds are like.


----------



## famsen

FoxC63 said:


> FYI - Liberty Square Market seating area is under construction.  This should not cause issues watching the BTY Parade but if this was a family meeting spot you might want to choose another place.
> 
> View attachment 421891
> 
> View attachment 421892
> 
> Thanks Blog Mickey



Any idea when this construction will be completed? Same with the path along the castle by Sleep Hollow? Hoping they plan on it being done by the MNSSHPs in early September


----------



## FoxC63

Wow look what I found in my basement this morning!  An unopened original Woody doll!!! He's not for sale but thought I'd share.  Kinda cool find since we'll be dressing up as Toy Story characters for MNSSHP!


----------



## Narnian_Princess

I’ve heard a lot about going to guest services to prioritize tickets, or linking party tickets to secondary MDE profiles and using a hard ticket for entry to ensure that a regular park day is not used. However, I’m not clear on this—if I link the party ticket to my _primary_ MDE and use the hard ticket to enter (as opposed to using a magicband), will that hard ticket still be “dedicated” for the party? Or does it “convert” to having full MDE access just like the magicband, thus necessitating a visit to guest services anyway? TIA!


----------



## FoxC63

Narnian_Princess said:


> I’ve heard a lot about going to guest services to prioritize tickets, or linking party tickets to secondary MDE profiles and using a hard ticket for entry to ensure that a regular park day is not used. However, I’m not clear on this—if I link the party ticket to my _primary_ MDE and use the hard ticket to enter (as opposed to using a magicband), will that hard ticket still be “dedicated” for the party? Or does it “convert” to having full MDE access just like the magicband, thus necessitating a visit to guest services anyway? TIA!



If you link your party ticket to MDE and use the Hard Ticket upon entrance there is no change.  Your FP's, MM and ticket remain intact on your magicband, nothing "converts".


----------



## Narnian_Princess

FoxC63 said:


> If you link your party ticket to MDE and use the Hard Ticket upon entrance there is no change.  Your FP's, MM and ticket remain intact on your magicband, nothing "converts".


Cool, thank you! That’s perfect.


----------



## FoxC63

famsen said:


> Any idea when this construction will be completed? *Same with the path along the castle by Sleep Hollow? *Hoping they plan on it being done by the MNSSHPs in early September



The above photo and this one of the pathway were taken on July 31st,  I haven't seen a completion date mentioned for either projects.


----------



## sherlockmiles

FoxC63 said:


> Wow look what I found in my basement this morning!  An unopened original Woody doll!!! He's not for sale but thought I'd share.  Kinda cool find since we'll be dressing up as Toy Story characters for MNSSHP!
> 
> View attachment 421939




Open it - I dare you......


----------



## Cinderumbrella

Bought our 8/30 e tix from UT this AM! And no issues linking to MDE   No going back now!


----------



## MsOnceUponATime

I'm at work right now and I don't have the time right now to look through all 116 pages so I apologize if this has been asked before.
My FP window opens tomorrow.

Are either the Halloween parade or fireworks a FP during MNSSHP?


----------



## joviroxx

MsOnceUponATime said:


> I'm at work right now and I don't have the time right now to look through all 116 pages so I apologize if this has been asked before.
> My FP window opens tomorrow.
> 
> Are either the Halloween parade or fireworks a FP during MNSSHP?


No FP. However they have a desert party that gives you reserved place for the fireworks and a Cruella party at Tony's that gives you reserved area for the parade.


----------



## poppinsmomof2

MsOnceUponATime said:


> I'm at work right now and I don't have the time right now to look through all 116 pages so I apologize if this has been asked before.
> My FP window opens tomorrow.
> 
> Are either the Halloween parade or fireworks a FP during MNSSHP?



There are no FP available during MNSSHP.


----------



## FoxC63

poppinsmomof2 said:


> There are no FP available during MNSSHP.


Yes, you can book them for:
3:30-4:30
4:30-5:30
5:30-6pm


----------



## poppinsmomof2

FoxC63 said:


> Yes, you can book them for:
> 3:30-4:30
> 4:30-5:30
> 5:30-6pm



True, I meant specifically for the actual party time (7-12) since they were asking about for the fireworks and parade FP.


----------



## FoxC63

poppinsmomof2 said:


> True, I meant specially for the actual party time (7-12) since they were asking about for the fireworks and parade FP.


No.  All FP's end at 6pm


----------



## poppinsmomof2

FoxC63 said:


> No.  All FP's end at 6pm



Exactly. That is what I was trying to say. There are no FP available for the actual party time for MNSSHP


----------



## FoxC63

poppinsmomof2 said:


> Exactly. That is what I was trying to say. There are no FP available for the actual party time for MNSSHP



I think I've had waaay to much coffee!


----------



## poppinsmomof2

FoxC63 said:


> I think I've had waaay to much coffee!



 No worries! I don't think I was clear in my first answers so it helped that you confirmed!


----------



## trishadono

Cinderumbrella said:


> Bought our 8/30 e tix from UT this AM! And no issues linking to MDE   No going back now!


Thats my date too!


----------



## glamdring269

Does anyone believe there will be a noticeable difference between a Sunday vs. Tuesday party? (Oct 6th vs 8th)  Working on our plans and it seems the Sunday one fits better but if the pivot is worthwhile from a crowd level perspective I can certainly go back to the drawing board. These crazy early magic hours due to SW are going to be the death of me hah.


----------



## rlessig

glamdring269 said:


> Does anyone believe there will be a noticeable difference between a Sunday vs. Tuesday party? (Oct 6th vs 8th)  Working on our plans and it seems the Sunday one fits better but if the pivot is worthwhile from a crowd level perspective I can certainly go back to the drawing board. These crazy early magic hours due to SW are going to be the death of me hah.



I think the general rule of thumb is weekday parties are usually more favorable than weekends.
You can check here at touring plans: https://touringplans.com/blog/2019/07/10/least-crowded-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-of-2019/
They have the 10/8 party one spot up from the 10/6 party in terms of "predicted" wait times.


----------



## FoxC63

rlessig said:


> I think the general rule of thumb is weekday parties are usually more favorable than weekends.
> You can check here at touring plans: https://touringplans.com/blog/2019/07/10/least-crowded-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-of-2019/
> They have the 10/8 party one spot up from the 10/6 party in terms of "predicted" wait times.


Wait time for rides and not overall crowds.  Wish there was such a thing.


----------



## glamdring269

rlessig said:


> I think the general rule of thumb is weekday parties are usually more favorable than weekends.
> You can check here at touring plans: https://touringplans.com/blog/2019/07/10/least-crowded-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-of-2019/
> They have the 10/8 party one spot up from the 10/6 party in terms of "predicted" wait times.



What about rain?  Any tracker for Sunday vs. Tuesday?


----------



## Courtney924

Mom2Stitch said:


> The last MNSSHP we went to was the first part of 2015 and it was such a nightmare. The crowds were so insane, the park was not cleared properly-most people around us didn't have wristbands on for the fireworks. It just wasn't fun, we didn't even make the parade.
> 
> So we are back this year at party time, 8/31-9/9, and we want to try again especially since we have a newbie along. So the plan right now is to attend the party on Labor Day. My thinking was that maybe it wouldn't be as crowded as the Friday party. The party on 9/8 might be an option, we leave on 9/9, but the flight is at 8:30PM.
> 
> All of my plans in place now are with the intention of doing the party on Labor Day, but can be easily moved around. So Labor Day or 9/8? Is there going to be a noticeable difference in crowds? Anyone been to the Labor Day party?
> 
> I'm nervous about trying to fit it all in. Characters, parade, fireworks, and treat trails are what we are after. Want to ride POTC, HM, and SM. How on earth can we do all of it?
> I'm looking forward to the first parties so I can see how they are doing things, where characters are, and what the crowds are like.


I went to the Friday before Labor Day and Labor Day parties last year. The Labor Day party was great! Not crowded at all compared to Friday. We had a blast.


----------



## pangyal

Squirrel29 said:


> Last year our goal was to do as many magic shots as we could. First thing you want to do is figure out which ones you wont mind doing in the daytime.  Most of the ones in the bypass can be done when you first arrive.
> 
> For the ones with longer lines. like everything else in the party the later you wait to do it the shorter the line is.  Hitchhiking ghost and haunted mansion we did near the end and had no waits.
> .the headless horseman I would advise getting after it is dark but wouldnt wait to late on that one.  But have heard people getting it on the way out.


Would you mind sharing which magic shots were available in the bypass when you went? All we were able to do last year prior to 7pm were the shots with the frames and props...not magic shots. I am wondering whether that would change if I knew what to ask for .


----------



## mamamelody2

Mom2Stitch said:


> The last MNSSHP we went to was the first part of 2015 and it was such a nightmare. The crowds were so insane, the park was not cleared properly-most people around us didn't have wristbands on for the fireworks. It just wasn't fun, we didn't even make the parade.
> 
> So we are back this year at party time, 8/31-9/9, and we want to try again especially since we have a newbie along. So the plan right now is to attend the party on Labor Day. My thinking was that maybe it wouldn't be as crowded as the Friday party. The party on 9/8 might be an option, we leave on 9/9, but the flight is at 8:30PM.
> 
> All of my plans in place now are with the intention of doing the party on Labor Day, but can be easily moved around. So Labor Day or 9/8? Is there going to be a noticeable difference in crowds? Anyone been to the Labor Day party?
> 
> I'm nervous about trying to fit it all in. Characters, parade, fireworks, and treat trails are what we are after. Want to ride POTC, HM, and SM. How on earth can we do all of it?
> I'm looking forward to the first parties so I can see how they are doing things, where characters are, and what the crowds are like.



We went last year on the Friday after Labor Day and it was GREAT!  Rode BTMRR 4 times in a row, all walk-on, then had to stop because our tummies were starting to revolt.  DH and my boys went on Space Mountain while I went on Buzz 3 times in a row, all walk-on.  The 2nd time I rode, there was no one in sight either in front of me or behind me.  CREEPY!  But for once I could see where my laser was hitting (since it was the only one) so scored pretty well!  LOL.  I found a few treat trails with no lines and went through like 5 times in a row which was fun.  This year, we're going to the Labor Day and Friday after parties.

You will have no problem doing parade, fireworks, treat trails, and those few rides you want to ride.  It's those character meets that'll kill ya.  We did not do any as the lines are just too much in our opinion.  We are more interested in the rides than characters.


----------



## gillep

I have the party on September 29th booked, we went last year and had a fantastic time. We decided that with the Disneyland party in DCA this year, and since my husband has never been on Monsters After Dark, and we want to see the Halloween WOC that on our way home to Northern CA we would stop in Anaheim to do that party too. We will be dressed as Russel and Kevin from UP this year and have everything for our costumes except for my feather headpiece for Kevin. Can't wait!!!


----------



## Anais

We are still planning on attending the Labor Day party (I bought the tickets a long time ago) but it will be 4 days after SW GE opening. I am wondering, what are your thoughts on it being extremely crowded?
I am afraid they will oversell the party.


----------



## mckennarose

Anais said:


> We are still planning on attending the Labor Day party (I bought the tickets a long time ago) but it will be 4 days after SW GE opening. I am wondering, what are your thoughts on it being extremely crowded?
> I am afraid they will oversell the party.


Disney will oversell ANY party, IMO, if they can!  LOL!
We're going Labor Day as well, but I'm hopeful that people will be trying to keep their schedules flexible for SWGE, since there are no FP for it and no one knows yet how entrance to the land will work.  Also, its the first full week of Food & Wine.  (not to be the bearer of bad news!)  But hopefully that will take some of the crowds as well.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## Disneymom1126

Anyone hear anything related to Splash Mountain for the party (I did a search but didn't see anything so, sorry if this has already been discussed!). I logged into to MDE this morning and had a notification that my Splash Mountain FP had been changed. I now have a Thunder Mountain FP instead?? Mind you....I don't remember if I actually booked Splash or Thunder when I originally booked my FP, so it could just be a MDE glitch and I had Thunder Mountain all along lol....


----------



## evlaina

Disneymom1126 said:


> Anyone hear anything related to Splash Mountain for the party (I did a search but didn't see anything so, sorry if this has already been discussed!). I logged into to MDE this morning and had a notification that my Splash Mountain FP had been changed. I now have a Thunder Mountain FP instead?? Mind you....I don't remember if I actually booked Splash or Thunder when I originally booked my FP, so it could just be a MDE glitch and I had Thunder Mountain all along lol....


I just checked a random party day (September 29th) and I can make FP till 5:10pm that night. So maybe something is weird on your day? Or you did just have BTMR all the while lol


----------



## kpmdjm

I'm going to the first party in 2 weeks! My first time! I'm agrivated that the only info we have is on the fireworks and parade! Where is the merch pictures and the special treats you can buy info? I'm dying to know if there is a special Halloween popcorn bucket.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

ninafeliz said:


> I would really love to have a guaranteed spot for the fireworks, particularly because they are new, but don't want to give up time from the party for just eating desserts and just waiting.  I had a crazy thought that I'll outline below, I am wondering 2 things - is it even possible, and if it is what do you think?
> 
> Could we watch the first parade from Frontierland or Liberty square, and then do the terrace dessert party and eat desserts while the fireworks are going on.  Would we have time to get to the terrace dessert party and get our desserts before the fireworks?
> 
> I'm a little concerned that the view wouldn't be good enough to see projections, and since we would arrive so late (if it is even possible) we would obviously have the worst seats there are. It was just a thought, how would you manage to see both the parade and fireworks without losing so much party time to staking out spots?  we don't have to have the best spots ever, but I am short and we have 2 kids so we do need to be able to see.



We did the MNSSHP Terrace dessert party last year, so I'll give you my two-cents on how they ran check-in and seating, which may affect your decision on what would work best for your family that evening.  Last year, you could get your wristbands for the terrace party as early as 4:00 pm.  This was a bit of a time saver because guests line up REALLY early for official party start time to secure good tables.  I just checked and start of the terrace party this year is 9:15 pm which is the same time the parade starts, so, yes, if you watch the parade in Frontierland or Liberty Square, you are looking at arriving at the terrace no earlier than 9:45 pm, possibly later (we used this strategy for the MVMCP parade and plaza garden party two years ago and, honestly, hot footing it through Fantasyland to the terrace while the parade was going on was not fun).  Unless the dessert party hasn't sold well that evening, you will not get a great table.  Yes, you will be able to sit and enjoy your desserts while the fireworks go off, but you will probably not see the projections very well.  I've agonized over this same issue for our party this year.  We really enjoy the Plaza Garden dessert parties and have done them many times with shorter people (I'm 5'2" and I've done the party with smaller kids) and have never had an issue seeing the castle projections.  I've decided, we are going to book the MNSSHP Plaza Garden dessert party and stake out a spot for the parade in the hub or slightly down Main St. as close to the Tomorrowland Terrace entrance as possible.  When the parade ends (hopefully around 9:45 pm in the hub), we'll go to the terrace, eat some dessert (more like scarf it down, I suppose) and then get to the garden around 10 pm.  I think by watching the first parade and doing one of the parties, there will be trade-offs - with the terrace, the trade-off is a view that won't be great - with the garden, the trade-off is having to scarf down any dessert you may want.  The other option, honestly, would be to watch the parade further down Main St. (closer to the train station) and then simply walking into the center of Main St. to watch the fireworks.  We tend to choose the dessert parties only because my DS11 can't handle the crush of crowds exiting MK after the fireworks and likes to wait out the wave of people a bit before we go.


----------



## FoxC63

kpmdjm said:


> I'm going to the first party in 2 weeks! My first time! I'm agrivated that the only info we have is on the fireworks and parade! Where is the merch pictures and the special treats you can buy info? I'm dying to know if there is a special Halloween popcorn bucket.



I agree!  I'm just now checking in and don't see anything new to post.  We still need the following info / Release Date for last year

Confirmation of all available Ride Attractions / April 15, 2018
Disney Open Edition Halloween Pins & Prices / June 21, 2018
Exclusive MNSSHP 2019 Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom Card / July 30, 2018
WDW Resort Halloween Refillable Mug / Aug 9, 2018
MNSSHP Exclusive Popcorn Bucket, Halloween Bucket & Pail / Aug 9, 2018
WDW Halloween Merchandise for Parks / Aug 9, 2018
Halloween MagicBands at ShopDisney & Parks / Aug 15, 2018
Exclusive MNSSHP MagicBand / Aug 16, 2018
Exclusive MNSSHP Food Menu & Guide / Aug 16, 2018
MNSSHP Exclusive Merchandise / Aug 17, 2018
Party Map, Character News, prices for Exclusive Pins
Halloween Gift Cards / Oct 11, 2018 - *Just added*


----------



## Araminta18

FoxC63 said:


> I agree!  I'm just now checking in and don't see anything new to post.  We still need the following info / Release Date for last year
> 
> Confirmation of all available Ride Attractions / April 15, 2018
> Disney Open Edition Halloween Pins & Prices / June 21, 2018
> Exclusive MNSSHP 2019 Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom Card / July 30, 2018
> WDW Resort Halloween Refillable Mug / Aug 9, 2018
> MNSSHP Exclusive Popcorn Bucket, Halloween Bucket & Pail / Aug 9, 2018
> WDW Halloween Merchandise for Parks / Aug 9, 2018
> Halloween MagicBands at ShopDisney & Parks / Aug 15, 2018
> Exclusive MNSSHP MagicBand / Aug 16, 2018
> Exclusive MNSSHP Food Menu & Guide / Aug 16, 2018
> MNSSHP Exclusive Merchandise / Aug 17, 2018
> Party Map, Character News, prices for Exclusive Pins



Come on Disney, we’re all dying for info!  Especially those of us poor saps heading to the first party...


----------



## FoxC63

I can post The Haunted Mansion Mystery Pins at ShopDisney are back in stock unfortunately free shipping isn't.


LINK

And additional Haunted Mansion merchandise has been spotted at Magic Kingdom's Memento Mori, I'm thinking it's in preparation for the 50th anniversary at Disneyland which will also be celebrated at  WDW on Aug 8th & 9th  . There are lots of clothes but here's the cream of the crop in other merchandise!

Heat Sensitive Hatbox Ghost Mug – $22.99


Haunted Mansion Door Knocker – $24.99


Grave Digger Mug – $19.99 - Check out the spoon, it's a shovel!


And it appears the Haunted Mansion Hologram Doom Buggy is back in stock PLUS during the 50th Anniversary on Aug 9th at WDW there will be another version, take a look!


The original was available at ShopDisney for $19.99 went on sale for $14.99 then sold out and could only be had on ebay for $35+ Woof!  The 50th version doom buggy vehicle will feature _new_ sounds and available at Memento Mori.  

Maybe we'll see some items online!  Remember, if you see anything I post in BLUE, it's a link!


----------



## ksromack

FoxC63 said:


> Really loving the Glow in the Dark elements!
> 
> Mickey Mouse Halloween T-Shirt for Men $22.95
> View attachment 421269
> 
> Minnie Mouse Halloween T-Shirt for Women - Glow-in-the-Dark $22.95
> View attachment 421270
> 
> Mickey Mouse Halloween Spirit Jersey for Adults $52.95
> Front & Back Views
> View attachment 421271
> View attachment 421272


I have never felt the need for any spirit Jersey ever.....until now!


Anais said:


> We are still planning on attending the Labor Day party (I bought the tickets a long time ago) but it will be 4 days after SW GE opening. I am wondering, what are your thoughts on it being extremely crowded?
> I am afraid they will oversell the party.


It seems to me that a lot of us are going to the Labor Day MNSSHP this year!  I still don't have my plan of attack formulated but the fact that we probably wont do any characters (ok, maybe 1) and given that this is an 11 night trip for us, I don't feel too pressured to ride a lot of rides.  Fireworks, parade, ToT, HP show, Magic Shots.....oh, and I would love a grave digger photo.  We missed it last year


----------



## GADisneyDad14

I normally have not done the August parties, but will in 3 weeks.  Weird feeling to be doing one so early.  I feel so unprepared!


----------



## FoxC63

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I normally have not done the August parties, but will in 3 weeks.  Weird feeling to be doing one so early.  I feel so unprepared!


I agree!  We've been going in October for years and on Halloween night.  This will be a very big change for us.


----------



## FoxC63

Feeling Hot, Hot Hot!

*Disney World’s Refillable Water Bottle Stations* - a must read!



LINK


----------



## ksromack

FoxC63 said:


> Feeling Hot, Hot Hot!
> 
> *Disney World’s Refillable Water Bottle Stations* - a must read!
> 
> View attachment 422341
> 
> LINK


I’ve not used one of these but the article does mention that even though these are filtered, the lingering ceNtral Florida taste is still present.  I actually bring individual Propel flavor packets to the parks with us so that would be a good work-around.


----------



## mlayman7

vanjust14 said:


> I did the party at MVMCP in December and it was fantastic for pictures of the parade!  I was curbside looking straight down Main Street.  My pictures are amazing!  I thought the party itself was great too.  We ate and had a drink, went out to watch fireworks, got our front and center spot for the parade, and went back in later for another drink.



Did you have to get there early for a good spot at the party? I was thinking of doing it for our family just for the great spot without having to wait an hour but wanted to make sure we still weren't going to have to wait there either.


----------



## ksromack

mlayman7 said:


> Did you have to get there early for a good spot at the party? I was thinking of doing it for our family just for the great spot without having to wait an hour but wanted to make sure we still weren't going to have to wait there either.


I did get out there early to nab my seat.  It was right before fireworks.  Tony’s party was new and I wanted to make sure I had that center spot.  Another lady joined me soon after but honestly, there was room right at the edge of the rope the entire time.  My husband came out soon after and stood underneath the tree right behind me.  He’s a “stander”, Lol


----------



## sheila14

I am so glad to not be attending one of the first parties this year. I attended the second party last year and though I missed out on so much information and Halloween merchandise, MK just did not make me feel like it was time for Halloween. I leave in 42 days hopefully September will feel better if not then I will go back to October!!!


----------



## NotTheBatesMotel

sheila14 said:


> I am so glad to not be attending one of the first parties this year. I attended the second party last year and though I missed out on so much information and Halloween merchandise, MK just did not make me feel like it was time for Halloween. I leave in 42 days hopefully September will feel better if not then I will go back to October!!!



Was there something specifically that made it feel that way? Or just too early in the year? I do wish they'd put more fall decorations up in the parks. We went on a cruise on Halloween one year and it was so bizarre. Definitely did NOT feel like Halloween despite decorations, music, etc.!


----------



## sheila14

NotTheBatesMotel said:


> Was there something specifically that made it feel that way? Or just too early in the year? I do wish they'd put more fall decorations up in the parks. We went on a cruise on Halloween one year and it was so bizarre. Definitely did NOT feel like Halloween despite decorations, music, etc.!


It was too early. The park was all decorated and I did enjoy my time but Halloween is for the fall not late summer.


----------



## NotTheBatesMotel

sheila14 said:


> It was too early. The park was all decorated and I did enjoy my time but Halloween is for the fall not late summer.



We're a weird family that celebrates it pretty much all year (I've been known to ask for Halloween props for Christmas), but I know most people do not feel that way! Glad you still had a good time.


----------



## Lsdolphin

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I normally have not done the August parties, but will in 3 weeks.  Weird feeling to be doing one so early.  I feel so unprepared!




Yes definitely feels weird to be “doing Halloween” so early we are doing Labor Day party.


----------



## JoeBruin23

Am I able to get fast passes if I get to magic kingdom earlier? I read online that you can go in earlier but the app won’t let me make any fast passes. Thanks in advance!


----------



## JoeBruin23

Sorry for all the questions, has anyone been able to see the event under “plans” on the app? I only see the event under “my tickets”


----------



## ksromack

JoeBruin23 said:


> Am I able to get fast passes if I get to magic kingdom earlier? I read online that you can go in earlier but the app won’t let me make any fast passes. Thanks in advance!


I'm not sure which day is your party day but my party day is very slim pickins'.  You can get I. To the park on a regular MNSSHP ticket at 4pm.  


JoeBruin23 said:


> Sorry for all the questions, has anyone been able to see the event under “plans” on the app? I only see the event under “my tickets”


Yes, that is correct
  They show up under your tickets.


----------



## DISNEY1975

I went to the first MNSSHP in 2015.  It ws in September then and I read everywhere that the 1st is practically empty and one of the best days to go.  It was mid week, though I forget the day.

Fast forward to that day, we spent the morning/early afternoon at Blizzard Beach and driving back to the hotel to change we saw an enormous digital sign by the TTC flashing "MNSSHP today SOLD OUT"  It was very packed.

This time we are going again on the first night!  It is the only night during our stay, so we have no choice.  My DD15 chose her costume about 8 months ago and I had it custom made.  She will be Evie from Descendants.  Little did we know back then that the Descendants 3 movie would be out this summer (last night!).


----------



## katiec786

ksromack said:


> I’ve not used one of these but the article does mention that even though these are filtered, the lingering ceNtral Florida taste is still present.  I actually bring individual Propel flavor packets to the parks with us so that would be a good work-around.


Yeah I always have a bottle with a filter inside (i've been using "Bobbles" for years), I'm glad to see more of these stations are popping up throughout the parks!


----------



## garris3404

Thinking of going to MNSSHP on Tuesday, August 20.?  I want to buy tickets on my alternate MDE account so I can get the extra 3 FP during party time (I will use my normal 3 FP in a different park earlier on that day).  Since my magicbands are associated with my primary MDE account, I want to get the actual physical ticket for the party.  How long does it take to receive the actual ticket in the mail?  And can I immediately make FP for the party on my alternate account after purchasing online?


----------



## Sjm9911

My tickets were emailed. So imeteadetly.  As for the fast pass, its not really supost to be done, so you might atually need a regular park ticket. When i called to have my emiled tickets joined to my account they said they were all hard tickets, so no way to merge them. But who knows, it seams everything they told me so far when i call is wrong......


----------



## joviroxx

garris3404 said:


> Thinking of going to MNSSHP on Tuesday, August 20.?  I want to buy tickets on my alternate MDE account so I can get the extra 3 FP during party time (I will use my normal 3 FP in a different park earlier on that day).  Since my magicbands are associated with my primary MDE account, I want to get the actual physical ticket for the party.  How long does it take to receive the actual ticket in the mail?  And can I immediately make FP for the party on my alternate account after purchasing online?


There are no FP for the party. Are you referring to 4-6pm before the party starts?

If so, you would need a park ticket for that day.


----------



## Sjm9911

I think others with longer stays have gotten fast passes but didn't use the ticket. So if the party is like in the middle of your trip, you can make them. But some have lost there fast passes for the last day of there trip. Some didnt. That was my understanding of it anyway.


----------



## garris3404

joviroxx said:


> There are no FP for the party. Are you referring to 4-6pm before the party starts?
> 
> If so, you would need a park ticket for that day.


Yes, I'm referring to the 4-6 time slot.  Doesn't the MNSSHP count as a ticket?  It has in the past?


----------



## Sjm9911

Ok , so the cm was wrong, i just linked my emailed tickets to my disney experiance. So now i should be able to get the 3 fast passes before the party. Lol. I will now add my dad and a few others to my reservation. They said i couldn't do that also.


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

There’s no difference in the MDE app between a regular park ticket and a MNSSHP ticket as far as FP is concerned. You can make FP on your party day from 4-6 without a regular park ticket. Some people have had the last day of their FP cancelled in the past, but I think this has been the exception not the norm. Still something to be mindful of. It’s recommended you make all your other FP selections first and then do the ones on your party day after.


----------



## Sjm9911

Just a question, is there any way to see what the sytem looks like before your fast pass window opens? I dont want to have to figure it out on the fly.


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

Sjm9911 said:


> Just a question, is there any way to see what the sytem looks like before your fast pass window opens? I dont want to have to figure it out on the fly.


There’s some videos on YouTube. Here’s a helpful one. Hopefully it’s what you’re looking for.


----------



## MyTwoPrincesses

Sjm9911 said:


> I think others with longer stays have gotten fast passes but didn't use the ticket. So if the party is like in the middle of your trip, you can make them. But some have lost there fast passes for the last day of there trip. Some didnt. That was my understanding of it anyway.


 
I haven’t heard of this happening to anyone this year.  I am going on 8/20 and made FP through my trip including 3:30-6 on the party day and haven’t had an issue... my trip is in 2 weeks.


----------



## joviroxx

garris3404 said:


> Yes, I'm referring to the 4-6 time slot.  Doesn't the MNSSHP count as a ticket?  It has in the past?


The information is conflicing. CM's say you can however, people who  did the party in the middle of their stay, on a non-ticket using day, had FP cancelled. Others say you can't do it . 

Try and create an account, link the ticket, and see what happens. The linking is immediate.


----------



## Mango7100

joviroxx said:


> The information is conflicing. CM's say you can however, people who  did the party in the middle of their stay, on a non-ticket using day, had FP cancelled. Others say you can't do it .
> 
> Try and create an account, link the ticket, and see what happens. The linking is immediate.


We called and two different CMs told us that we could make FP from 4-6 for the party on 8/30. If we made a FP for 330 it would count that as a day on our multi day ticket. They told us we could therefore only make two due to timing since it had to be 4 or later. I’m not sure if that is correct, but that’s what two different people told us on the phone.


----------



## Sjm9911

The CM on the phone also said i couldn't add my ticket, it took me all of five miniuts to figure it out just now. Lol. Looks like there is only hope go8ng forward and trusting in others on this board. I'm 3 for 3 in phone calls and every thing all 3 people told me was not true. ( diffrent issues) .


----------



## FoxC63

Mickey Mouse Halloween MagicBand came out yesterday Aug 2, 2019 via the Shop Parks section of the My Disney Experience mobile app and is available in the theme parks.  The Halloween band is shown at a discount price of $15 (down from $29.99) for some reason, and the barcode SKU is 400035550325.


----------



## ninafeliz

FoxC63 said:


> Mickey Mouse Halloween MagicBand came out yesterday Aug 2, 2019 via the Shop Parks section of the My Disney Experience mobile app and is available in the theme parks.  The Halloween band is shown at a discount price of $15 (down from $29.99) for some reason, and the barcode SKU is 400035550325.
> View attachment 422564


I can’t find it searching Halloween, magic band, or putting the sku in.  Wonder if they took it down or if it sold out?  Or was it in parks only like everything else I would want to buy


----------



## Nathan Banks

Some potential MNSSHP news here! This was posted before Disney announced Vader was returning and bo peep was leaving ☺


----------



## vanjust14

mlayman7 said:


> Did you have to get there early for a good spot at the party? I was thinking of doing it for our family just for the great spot without having to wait an hour but wanted to make sure we still weren't going to have to wait there either.


No, the party itself wasn't crowded and we got a table with no problems. I did go earlier to get my band for the Tony's party just in case so I would suggest doing that so you can go right in when it starts.


----------



## Sjm9911

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> There’s some videos on YouTube. Here’s a helpful one. Hopefully it’s what you’re looking for.


That was exactly what i needed thanks. Without ever doing it,  now i know how its set up and what to expect.


----------



## PolyRob

ninafeliz said:


> I can’t find it searching Halloween, magic band, or putting the sku in.  Wonder if they took it down or if it sold out?  Or was it in parks only like everything else I would want to buy


I couldn't either. Tried yesterday and today. I think it is really cute and wish it gets added to the upgraded resort MB options!


----------



## Cluelyss

pangyal said:


> Would you mind sharing which magic shots were available in the bypass when you went? All we were able to do last year prior to 7pm were the shots with the frames and props...not magic shots. I am wondering whether that would change if I knew what to ask for .


All we’ve ever received in the bypass were the photos with props as well. The true party “magic shots” don’t start until 7 and I don’t recall any of them being located in the bypass.


----------



## pangyal

Cluelyss said:


> All we’ve ever received in the bypass were the photos with props as well. The true party “magic shots” don’t start until 7 and I don’t recall any of them being located in the bypass.


That’s what I thought too, but I think I misunderstood PP’s post and got excited . Thank you for confirming


----------



## pangyal

Question about “tag-teaming”. Do you all find it rude if someone is sitting in the front row on the parade route and obviously holding two other spots with bags/sweaters, etc.? We have Cruella’s booked but the more I think about it, the less I think the kiddo is going to last until midnight after the second parade, so I’m thinking of just sacrificing some party time to hold spots in Frontierland starting about 45 minutes before the parade and let the hubster roam with kidlet until about ten minutes beforehand. We’ve always done the bypass trick but I don’t want to rely on it, and with how packed these parties are getting, I would assume it will be near impossible to depend on that strategy this year. Would you all feel this was acceptable or is it not cool to hold multiple front row spots while others do rides or candy runs?


----------



## FoxC63

ninafeliz said:


> I can’t find it searching Halloween, magic band, or putting the sku in.  Wonder if they took it down or if it sold out?  Or was it in parks only like everything else I would want to buy



I don't know what's going on with this MagicBand.   It very well could have sold out just like the Haunted Mansion Pins I first posted:   HERE   They came back in stock as seen:  HERE .  It could have also been the price of the MagicBand, I've never seen a discount on a new band before.  Sorry I can't help you.

Hopefully we'll receive three MagicBands like MVMCP.


----------



## FoxC63

pangyal said:


> Question about “tag-teaming”. Do you all find it rude if someone is sitting in the front row on the parade route and obviously holding two other spots with bags/sweaters, etc.? We have Cruella’s booked but the more I think about it, the less I think the kiddo is going to last until midnight after the second parade, so I’m thinking of just sacrificing some party time to hold spots in Frontierland starting about 45 minutes before the parade and let the hubster roam with kidlet until about ten minutes beforehand. We’ve always done the bypass trick but I don’t want to rely on it, and with how packed these parties are getting, I would assume it will be near impossible to depend on that strategy this year. Would you all feel this was acceptable or is it not cool to hold multiple front row spots while others do rides or candy runs?



I think it's perfectly acceptable.


----------



## FoxC63

PolyRob said:


> I couldn't either. Tried yesterday and today. I think it is really cute and wish it gets added to the upgraded resort MB options!



and @ninafeliz did either of you try calling Disney's Merchandise Guest Services?


----------



## PolyRob

FoxC63 said:


> and @ninafeliz did either of you try calling Disney's Merchandise Guest Services?


I did not. Something to consider tomorrow during operating hours!


----------



## FoxC63

PolyRob said:


> I did not. Something to consider tomorrow during operating hours!



I'm waiting to see what all my options are on the bands before I do anything!  I don't care the cost I care about the design.


----------



## PolyRob

FoxC63 said:


> I'm waiting to see what all my options are on the bands before I do anything!  I don't care the cost I care about the design.


Excellent point!


----------



## FoxC63

Too bad about Lotso if rumors are true it just means we loose yet another Villain.  Cruella being the other, now you have to pay to see her.


----------



## FoxC63

A new Snow White Open Edition MagicBand featuring the Evil Queen on one side and her as the Old Hag on the other is now out at select locations in Walt Disney World. 
  Me likes this one a lot!


----------



## FoxC63

Newsies said:


> Last year's LE MNSSHP MB was chocolate scented!  I would die if they brought it back!





Jaimetropmickey said:


> Chocolate scented MBs!  What???  I need it!





Newsies said:


> Yes!!!  I believe it was this one.  TheTimTracker talked about it in one of his Halloween Party vlogs!



It was the *box* that smelled like chocolate, the band itself glows in the dark and it was in 2017.


----------



## FoxC63

Speaking of MagicBands and 2017, Disney released a surprise second LE MNSSHP band on Friday, Oct 13, 2017. 


This year there is a party on Friday, Sept 13, 2019, I wonder if those attending will get a surprise from Disney!


----------



## katiec786

Sjm9911 said:


> Just a question, is there any way to see what the sytem looks like before your fast pass window opens? I dont want to have to figure it out on the fly.







I had watched a few vids like the touring plans one to see a basic layout of how it works, but I found this one super super helpful because I already had a list of what FP+ I wanted to book and a rough window of when and was nervous about how to go about that, and rather than other videos where they are just sort of pretending to book FP+ to show how it works, she is actually booking them so has that sense of urgency that I knew I would have  the bookings start about 4 minutes in.


----------



## FoxC63

katiec786 said:


> I had watched a few vids like the touring plans one to see a basic layout of how it works, but I found this one super super helpful because I already had a list of what FP+ I wanted to book and a rough window of when and was nervous about how to go about that, and rather than other videos where they are just sort of pretending to book FP+ to show how it works, she is actually booking them so has that sense of urgency that I knew I would have  the bookings start about 4 minutes in.



This is a great video for newbies!


----------



## javamoma

My FP booking window is opening soon. We won't have a park ticket that day so we won't arrive until 4. This is an adult girls trip and we all want to ride things that we often have to miss out on because our children aren't tall enough. None of us have attended the party before so it's hard to know what to prioritize for FP.  We won't do any meet and greets or TOT. We are focusing on rides, photo ops, parade, and fireworks. What would you get as far as FP's? Seven dwarf's mine train for sure but what else? Splash Mountain? BTMRR? Space Mountain?


----------



## ninafeliz

javamoma said:


> My FP booking window is opening soon. We won't have a park ticket that day so we won't arrive until 4. This is an adult girls trip and we all want to ride things that we often have to miss out on because our children aren't tall enough. None of us have attended the party before so it's hard to know what to prioritize for FP.  We won't do any meet and greets or TOT. We are focusing on rides, photo ops, parade, and fireworks. What would you get as far as FP's? Seven dwarf's mine train for sure but what else? Splash Mountain? BTMRR? Space Mountain?


In your case I would do SDMT, Splash, and BTMRR FPs, then do Space during it since there is an overlay.  Nothing spectacular, but still enough to get me to do it then and choose the others for my FPs.


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

Just a heads up... I saw the new Halloween MagicBand pop up under my MagicBand upgrades for $15.


----------



## Kingoglow

pangyal said:


> Question about “tag-teaming”. Do you all find it rude if someone is sitting in the front row on the parade route and obviously holding two other spots with bags/sweaters, etc.? We have Cruella’s booked but the more I think about it, the less I think the kiddo is going to last until midnight after the second parade, so I’m thinking of just sacrificing some party time to hold spots in Frontierland starting about 45 minutes before the parade and let the hubster roam with kidlet until about ten minutes beforehand. We’ve always done the bypass trick but I don’t want to rely on it, and with how packed these parties are getting, I would assume it will be near impossible to depend on that strategy this year. Would you all feel this was acceptable or is it not cool to hold multiple front row spots while others do rides or candy runs?



I have seen you ask about tag-teaming a couple of times now. You should have realized by now, that everyone has a different opinion on holding spots or reserving spots for people that don't feel like they need to wait in lines/wait for a good viewing spot with everyone else. We have even gone so far as to link Disney's official policy on these things.

In my opinion, keep everyone together. That way you can all enjoy your vacation time together. That way no one can edge in on the spot that you are trying to claim.


----------



## pangyal

Kingoglow said:


> I have seen you ask about tag-teaming a couple of times now. You should have realized by now, that everyone has a different opinion on holding spots or reserving spots for people that don't feel like they need to wait in lines/wait for a good viewing spot with everyone else. We have even gone so far as to link Disney's official policy on these things.
> 
> In my opinion, keep everyone together. That way you can all enjoy your vacation time together. That way no one can edge in on the spot that you are trying to claim.


This is the very first post I have made where I have asked about tag-teaming in any shape or form. I am certain that you have confused me with somebody else, but thank you for your reply.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

PolyRob said:


> I couldn't either. Tried yesterday and today. I think it is really cute and wish it gets added to the upgraded resort MB options!


I ordered two of the Halloween Magicbands this morning as our upgraded resort order magicbands. The order went through successfully, so here's to hoping!


----------



## PolyRob

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> Just a heads up... I saw the new Halloween MagicBand pop up under my MagicBand upgrades for $15. View attachment 423034


THANK YOU!


prettypatchesmsu said:


> I ordered two of the Halloween Magicbands this morning as our upgraded resort order magicbands. The order went through successfully, so here's to hoping!


I am waiting for my family to decide if they want them 

They don't realize the urgency of the upgraded MB process. Once they're gone, who knows if/when they will be back and if the system will let me select them to checkout


----------



## ninafeliz

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> Just a heads up... I saw the new Halloween MagicBand pop up under my MagicBand upgrades for $15. View attachment 423034


I saw that!  But I also saw the SWGE ones (for full price!) and since our trip was planned specifically for that AP preview and my boys loved the idea of GE MBs I went ahead and paid for them.  Annoying to pay full price, but I didn't see them anywhere else so I bit the bullet and did it.  Of course that order went through no problem - they get enough stock when they are $30.


----------



## ninafeliz

PolyRob said:


> I am waiting for my family to decide if they want them
> 
> They don't realize the urgency of the upgraded MB process. Once they're gone, who knows if/when they will be back and if the system will let me select them to checkout



So did you get them? I'm curious to find out of the discounted ones were able to be purchased as easily as I got the non discounted GE MBs.


----------



## DoulaMel

Those upgraded magic bands.... sigh.... I cannot get any except the SWGE one to populate.....


----------



## PolyRob

ninafeliz said:


> So did you get them? I'm curious to find out of the discounted ones were able to be purchased as easily as I got the non discounted GE MBs.


I have it added to myself, but haven’t tried checking out since I don’t know what everyone else wants  really wish you could order individually.

It took me weeks to get Toy Story 4 for my AP band so I am expecting the worst lol


----------



## ninafeliz

PolyRob said:


> I have it added to myself, but haven’t tried checking out since I don’t know what everyone else wants  really wish you could order individually.
> 
> It took me weeks to get Toy Story 4 for my AP band so I am expecting the worst lol


I agree about ordering separately, it's crazy that they can't keep stock and you can't just order each band when you find it, since you have to find them all at once!   I also noticed from a couple of posts around that it seems that the full prices GE ones are the only ones you can get without a problem.  That really annoys me, even though I did get them.


----------



## PolyRob

ninafeliz said:


> I agree about ordering separately, it's crazy that they can't keep stock and you can't just order each band when you find it, since you have to find them all at once!   I also noticed from a couple of posts around that it seems that the full prices GE ones are the only ones you can get without a problem.  That really annoys me, even though I did get them.





ninafeliz said:


> I agree about ordering separately, it's crazy that they can't keep stock and you can't just order each band when you find it, since you have to find them all at once!   I also noticed from a couple of posts around that it seems that the full prices GE ones are the only ones you can get without a problem.  That really annoys me, even though I did get them.


Seriously! You would think Disney should make it easier for us to give them money, not harder!!


----------



## ksromack

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> Just a heads up... I saw the new Halloween MagicBand pop up under my MagicBand upgrades for $15. View attachment 423034


Thanks for posting this!  I feel I have been checking daily and never have the option for the MB that I want.


ninafeliz said:


> I saw that!  But I also saw the SWGE ones (for full price!) and since our trip was planned specifically for that AP preview and my boys loved the idea of GE MBs I went ahead and paid for them.  Annoying to pay full price, but I didn't see them anywhere else so I bit the bullet and did it.  Of course that order went through no problem - they get enough stock when they are $30.


Fortunately the band I need is SWGE.  I had gotten dh's a while ago for a different part of the split stay as he wanted the red Darth Vader one
  I'm happy to have ordered my Galaxy's Edge finally.  I would have been happy with the orange BB8 band but I havent seen that one in a while.  We both have the Jack Skellington band that we will use for MNSSHP this year.


----------



## merry_nbright

We’re getting so close to the first party! I love Halloween so this is so exciting to me!


----------



## PrincessNelly

We just splurged on the dessert party. We were worried that the first party of the year with a new show would be harder to get a good spot with youtubers/vloggers/media trying to get good spots. 

Super excited! Our first time going to the party. I wish they would have announced more details already since we leave tomorrow. But this thread has been so helpful. Thank you all.


----------



## FoxC63

Spotted at Disney Springs!

Candy Corn Halloween Minnie Ear Headband $27.99

We should start to see more Halloween merchandise popping up in the parks, resorts and Disney Springs.


----------



## merry_nbright

FoxC63 said:


> Spotted at Disney Springs!
> 
> Candy Corn Halloween Minnie Ear Headband $27.99
> View attachment 423159
> We should start to see more Halloween merchandise popping up in the parks, resorts and Disney Springs.



I love it! Can’t wait for more!


----------



## CJBerge

Does anyone know if the resort refillable mugs are going to be the same this year as last year?


----------



## mickey1968

FoxC63 said:


> Spotted at Disney Springs!
> 
> Candy Corn Halloween Minnie Ear Headband $27.99
> View attachment 423159
> We should start to see more Halloween merchandise popping up in the parks, resorts and Disney Springs.


I hope these show up for order online. I have been wanting the orange Halloween ears for two years but haven't gotten them yet because I am usually there on Halloween. These are even cuter!


----------



## AngiTN

DH and I decided to go to the first party. So hard to imagine Halloween next week but we are there, it's there so, we are going. 
We dressed up last year but I'm thinking we won't this year. At least not planning anything right now


----------



## poppinsmomof2

FoxC63 said:


> Spotted at Disney Springs!
> 
> Candy Corn Halloween Minnie Ear Headband $27.99
> View attachment 423159
> We should start to see more Halloween merchandise popping up in the parks, resorts and Disney Springs.



These are super cute! Can't wait to see what else Disney releases for Halloween.


----------



## FoxC63

@AngiTN 
Hey Gorgeous!

to the Party!!!


----------



## FoxC63

CJBerge said:


> Does anyone know if the resort refillable mugs are going to be the same this year as last year?



Disney has been adding different designs on the refillable mugs for a while now and they've been a big hit so I cannot imagine they will keep the same print for 2019.  Don't quote me on that though.


----------



## ninafeliz

AngiTN said:


> DH and I decided to go to the first party. So hard to imagine Halloween next week but we are there, it's there so, we are going.
> We dressed up last year but I'm thinking we won't this year. At least not planning anything right now


We’re going to the first party, out of necessity!  We only have a 2 night stay, and when I realized it covered the first party made plans to go.  We’re wearing costume t-shirts, both due to heat and luggage.  I don’t mind going to an early one, but the first wouldn’t be my choice based on previous years reviews.  But it is what it is, and I’m glad to be able to go.  I did buy tickets already just in case it sells out ahead of time, I guess it sold out day of last year but with the SWGE previews that weekend I thought maybe more people might decide to go so I pulled the trigger


----------



## FoxC63

I'm really liking these costumes!  Disney has done a great job this year, very exciting to see where their imagination takes them!.

Vampirina Costume Set for Kids $44.95 / Ursula Costume with Tutu for Adults $39.95

LINK


----------



## AngiTN

ninafeliz said:


> We’re going to the first party, out of necessity!  We only have a 2 night stay, and when I realized it covered the first party made plans to go.  We’re wearing costume t-shirts, both due to heat and luggage.  I don’t mind going to an early one, but the first wouldn’t be my choice based on previous years reviews.  But it is what it is, and I’m glad to be able to go.  I did buy tickets already just in case it sells out ahead of time, I guess it sold out day of last year but with the SWGE previews that weekend I thought maybe more people might decide to go so I pulled the trigger


We've hit the first party the past couple years. Usually it's closer to my birthday at the end of August. 

I'm thinking of doing the Cruella party too. I just love her. She and The Queen of Hearts had the best interactions at the old Villain Party


----------



## mckennarose

mickey1968 said:


> I hope these show up for order online. I have been wanting the orange Halloween ears for two years but haven't gotten them yet because I am usually there on Halloween. These are even cuter!


If you see them, grab them as soon as you can!  I was at the MNSSHP last September and I searched every store on Disney property to find the candy corn ears for one of my daughters, who was going to MNSSHP in October.  The only place I found them was in MK at The Chapeau.  By the time my dd got there in October, they were all gone!  She was posting pics on facebook while she was there wearing the ears I bought her and a "friend of a friend" who was also in Disney at the same time messaged her asking where she found them because she couldn't find them anywhere.  I'm not going to lie....when I bought them for her I wore them that night to the party!


----------



## SoosieQ

Just booked today for the October 21st party. My first, my friend’s second. Can’t wait! We went with Halloween t-shirts instead of costumes. Her’s has Tinker Bell mine is Haunted Mansion theme. Should be fun!


----------



## ksromack

ninafeliz said:


> I saw that!  But I also saw the SWGE ones (for full price!) and since our trip was planned specifically for that AP preview and my boys loved the idea of GE MBs I went ahead and paid for them.  Annoying to pay full price, but I didn't see them anywhere else so I bit the bullet and did it.  Of course that order went through no problem - they get enough stock when they are $30.


I ordered the SWGE magic band this morning and just got this response:


----------



## ninafeliz

ksromack said:


> I ordered the SWGE magic band this morning and just got this response:View attachment 423209


So did I!  I just posted it on a couple of the magic band upgrade threads I follow.  Such a nice surprise   .


----------



## Nathan Banks

Finally sorted out my costume for the Party! I’m going as Captain Hook from the Dustin Hoffman movie. My intention is to meet Jack Sparrow and challenge him to a duel! Wish me luck


----------



## Castlequeen5

Shockingly, I was able to order the Halloween bands this morning.  I kept thinking an error message would appear each time I selected it for my family members.  But it never came.  I was able to check out with no issues.  I didn’t even take the time to consult with family or ponder my decision.  I just ordered as quickly as I could, and didn’t look back.  Now we get to rock our Halloween bands when October rolls around!!!


----------



## Castlequeen5

AngiTN said:


> We've hit the first party the past couple years. Usually it's closer to my birthday at the end of August.
> 
> I'm thinking of doing the Cruella party too. I just love her. She and The Queen of Hearts had the best interactions at the old Villain Party


We’re doing it too!  I’m actually excited about it.  I hope the reviews are good!


----------



## lovingeire

Totally behind on the thread, BUT....I FINALLY bought our tickets for Halloween night.  Right now I'm planning on Daisy, Donald and Huey, Dewey and Louie for our three boys.  Other option is Mr. and Mrs. Potato Head and three LGMs.  Kids can decide, but need to do so quick so I can order costume pieces.  Thankful they're all easy enough to put together!


----------



## javamoma

ninafeliz said:


> In your case I would do SDMT, Splash, and BTMRR FPs, then do Space during it since there is an overlay.  Nothing spectacular, but still enough to get me to do it then and choose the others for my FPs.


Thank you for the reply. Since I don’t have a park ticket for that day can I book two passes starting at 4 on or 3 fast passes starting at 3:30? I would hare for the app to think I was using one of my park days.


----------



## Mango7100

javamoma said:


> Thank you for the reply. Since I don’t have a park ticket for that day can I book two passes starting at 4 on or 3 fast passes starting at 3:30? I would hare for the app to think I was using one of my park days.


We asked this same question to two different cast members on the phone last week and they both said you had to start the FP at 4 if you did not want to use an additional park ticket that day. I have heard conflicting info on this, but I didn’t want to risk messing up our other days, so we just did a 4-5 and 5-6.


----------



## FoxC63

javamoma said:


> Thank you for the reply. Since I don’t have a park ticket for that day can I book two passes starting at 4 on or 3 fast passes starting at 3:30? I would hare for the app to think I was using one of my park days.





Mango7100 said:


> We asked this same question to two different cast members on the phone last week and they both said you had to start the FP at 4 if you did not want to use an additional park ticket that day. I have heard conflicting info on this, but I didn’t want to risk messing up our other days, so we just did a 4-5 and 5-6.



Historically it's been 3 FP's
3:30-4:30
4:30-5:30
5:30-6pm
Many have already posted success booking them for the party.

*What would you get as far as FP's? *- Rides/M&G's that aren't available during the party like the Tiki Room, Jungle Cruise.  Did you know Mickey & Minnie meet together?  Unfortunately this will end on Sept. 30th. 
FYI - Splash Mountain & BTMRR typically are walk on's later in the evening.  Personally I wouldn't book a FP on something I can walk on later in the evening.


----------



## ninafeliz

javamoma said:


> Thank you for the reply. Since I don’t have a park ticket for that day can I book two passes starting at 4 on or 3 fast passes starting at 3:30? I would hare for the app to think I was using one of my park days.





Mango7100 said:


> We asked this same question to two different cast members on the phone last week and they both said you had to start the FP at 4 if you did not want to use an additional park ticket that day. I have heard conflicting info on this, but I didn’t want to risk messing up our other days, so we just did a 4-5 and 5-6.


You can book 3:30-4:30, 4:30-5:30, and 5:30-6.  You could probably get away with 3:15-4:15, 4:15-5:15, and 5:15-6 since there is a 15 min grace period on the FPs.  You can’t enter the party until 4:00, but you can make FPs for whenever you want.  It’s just making them earlier than you can get in wouldn’t do you any good.  I’ve heard that you should make all of your other FPs and do your MNSSHP last, I’m not sure if that’s necessary or not but I’ve read it.  I have an AP so it doesn’t apply to me this year, so I can’t speak from experience with that.


----------



## dis2cruise

Can you do fast passes with the MNSSHP if you go before the official start 2 pm for DVC??


----------



## princessfionasmom

Just ordered military tickets for August 20th and September 10th. One trip is just me and DD and the September one is me and DS. I was pleasantly surprised when I got the order form from shades of green that the prices were cheaper than I had previously seen, only $61 each for both nights.  I have never been during the summer and only going in August as a last minute trip because I got into the annual passholder preview for Galaxies Edge.  Do people dress up this early for the party?  Trying to think of something light that I won’t die of sweat in. I was also able to snag diner for 2 at BOG for 4:30, DD is so excited. I believe we can get in at 2 because we are DVC, plan on trying to do a couple of rides, eat and then enjoy the festivities. We’ve been to a few Halloween parties but they have always been in October.


----------



## evlaina

FoxC63 said:


> I'm really liking these costumes!  Disney has done a great job this year, very exciting to see where their imagination takes them!.
> 
> Vampirina Costume Set for Kids $44.95 / Ursula Costume with Tutu for Adults $39.95
> View attachment 423201
> LINK


We got that Vampirina costume for my daughter last year - the skull has a button and sings the theme song! We also got the wings to complete the look.


----------



## FoxC63

evlaina said:


> We got that Vampirina costume for my daughter last year - the skull has a button and sings the theme song! We also got the wings to complete the look.



I wish I had a daughter!!!  Love my son but would have loved to have a daughter as well.


----------



## Castlequeen5

FoxC63 said:


> I wish I had a daughter!!!  Love my son but would have loved to have a daughter as well.


I've got 4...you want one of mine?  Ha!


----------



## FoxC63

Castlequeen5 said:


> I've got 4...you want one of mine?  Ha!



Yes please!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

evlaina said:


> We got that Vampirina costume for my daughter last year - the skull has a button and sings the theme song! We also got the wings to complete the look.



Have my eye on that one for DD.  We spent an obscene amount of party time dancing with her last year( ), might as well dress up like her this year!


----------



## FoxC63

A little bird told me Magic Kingdom will be fully decorated for Fall/Halloween by Wednesday, August 14th  

Better yet 10 more days until the first MNSSHP are you ready?


----------



## Disneymom1126

FoxC63 said:


> A little bird told me Magic Kingdom will be fully decorated for Fall/Halloween by Wednesday, August 14th
> 
> Better yet 10 more days until the first MNSSHP are you ready?



I'm excited, but anxious! Usually, we've been to parties in mid-October, so lots of time to see how things are going and make our plan. This time we are going on August 20th - the 2nd party...and will be on vacation leading up to the 20th so won't have my usual time to read this thread and make a plan...going to go with the flow and plan on similar plans to previous years and hope that works!


----------



## jhoannam

AngiTN said:


> We've hit the first party the past couple years. Usually it's closer to my birthday at the end of August.
> 
> I'm thinking of doing the Cruella party too. I just love her. She and The Queen of Hearts had the best interactions at the old Villain Party


See you at the first party and Cruell's hide-away.


----------



## jhoannam

FoxC63 said:


> A little bird told me Magic Kingdom will be fully decorated for Fall/Halloween by Wednesday, August 14th
> 
> Better yet 10 more days until the first MNSSHP are you ready?


Glad we will be there on the 11th to experience MK without decorations and also at the first party to see it decorated.


----------



## rlessig

javamoma said:


> Thank you for the reply. Since I don’t have a park ticket for that day can I book two passes starting at 4 on or 3 fast passes starting at 3:30? I would hare for the app to think I was using one of my park days.


For our September trip we booked all our regular park ticket day FP's first. Then we booked our party ticket FP's last in hopes of avoiding any confusion in the MDE system. I don't know how unusual it is, but the system was showing us available FP times even for the morning on our party night ticket.  What we selected was 3:20 - 4:20, 4:20 - 5:20 & 5:20 - 6:00. So far they are still showing in our plans on MDE and ,knock on wood, no email from Disney.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

rlessig said:


> For our September trip we booked all our regular park ticket day FP's first. Then we booked our party ticket FP's last in hopes of avoiding any confusion in the MDE system. *I don't know how unusual it is, but the system was showing us available FP times even for the morning on our party night ticket.*  What we selected was 3:20 - 4:20, 4:20 - 5:20 & 5:20 - 6:00. So far they are still showing in our plans on MDE and ,knock on wood, no email from Disney.



Just FYI, the bold is normal.  The MDE system reads a MNSSHP ticket (or Disney After Hours ticket, or any similar seperate hard-ticket type event media) as simply a ticket, and a ticket = the ability to book FPs.  It doesn’t distinguish that a MNSSHP ticket only allows access to the park at a certain time when it comes to what FPs it will let you book.


----------



## ksromack

FoxC63 said:


> I wish I had a daughter!!!  Love my son but would have loved to have a daughter as well.


Mine is 28 yo now and is a real peach.....but if you had asked me for her about 15 years ago, I might have had to think twice about it


----------



## RaySharpton

> Sneak Peek of Brand New “Disney’s Not-So-Spooky Spectacular” Fireworks Testing for Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party



by mickeyblog

https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/snea...mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/#respond



> We’re just 10 days away from the start of Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party here at Walt Disney World, and with a brand new fireworks show on the horizon, Disney completed a full test of the show in the early morning hours at the Magic Kingdom. We have some photos and video for you of the testing to get you into the Not-So-Spooky spirit!
> 
> We watched the show from the top of Disney’s Contemporary Resort early this morning, which always provides the best out-of-park view of Magic Kingdom fireworks. The show is about 12 long and features a combination of big fireworks, rooftop launches, castle launches, and castle stage fire columns. Before we jump into the photos and video, here’s the official description of the new show from Disney as well as concept art.
> 
> Jack Skellington from Tim Burton’s “The Nightmare Before Christmas” serves as the host of this all-new nighttime extravaganza, with state-of-the-art projection effects, lasers, lighting and dazzling fireworks filling the sky above Magic Kingdom Park. Jack has come to tell a not-so-scary story about how anything can happen on Halloween night. Jack’s ghost dog, Zero, then flies off carrying everyone along on a trick-or-treating adventure, where four friends – Mickey, Minnie, Donald and Goofy – find themselves drawn into a mysterious haunted house. Their journey takes them from one room of the house to another, encountering dancing skeletons, waltzing ghosts and a whole series of troublemaking Disney villains. “Disney’s Not-So-Spooky Spectacular” promises to be the perfect Halloween treat!















> Ok, let’s take a look at a couple of noteworthy photos as well as video of the testing of the new show. First, here’s the full show minus maybe the first 15 seconds as I set up the camera. Worth noting is that there were no perimeter fireworks during the testing this morning. That doesn’t necessarily mean that there won’t be any perimeter fireworks like HalloWishes had though.


----------



## merry_nbright

Just saw they were practicing the new fireworks show!!! Gonna be amazing!


----------



## Cluelyss

As suspected, looks like lots of projections in the new show.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Approx 12 mins - OK, check... that was similar to Hallowishes.  

Lots of pyro even with the projections - check.  

Need more info on the soundtrack and if there will be perimeter fireworks.   Not surprised they wouldn’t test perimeter ones as that requires closing some streets and is probably a pain logistically.  They usually have some of those traffic signs around that back road warning when roads will be closed for fireworks, wonder if we’ll see any up starting next week?  

Call me giddy.


----------



## gillep

I just booked The Plaza Dessert Party so that we can get a good Fireworks view, I am excited!


----------



## Mango7100

rlessig said:


> For our September trip we booked all our regular park ticket day FP's first. Then we booked our party ticket FP's last in hopes of avoiding any confusion in the MDE system. I don't know how unusual it is, but the system was showing us available FP times even for the morning on our party night ticket.  What we selected was 3:20 - 4:20, 4:20 - 5:20 & 5:20 - 6:00. So far they are still showing in our plans on MDE and ,knock on wood, no email from Disney.


That’s what I had thought we would do as well! I feel like every time I call on the phone and talk to someone I get the wrong info!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Mango7100 said:


> That’s what I had thought we would do as well! I feel like every time I call on the phone and talk to someone I get the wrong info!



Probably stating the obvious, but I’d ask FP questions around the DIS before calling.  CMs just aren’t trained and/or given the right info to address every nuanced FP circumstance or situation, and you’ll usually find much better/more reliable info here.


----------



## Mango7100

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Probably stating the obvious, but I’d ask FP questions around the DIS before calling.  CMs just aren’t trained and/or given the right info to address every nuanced FP circumstance or situation, and you’ll usually find much better/more reliable info here.


Yup, lesson learned


----------



## areno79

I’m attending the first party next week since we’ll be in town for the SW:GE AP preview. DH and I are dressing up as Jack and Sally, but with t-shirts and shorts because it’s August, and I have PTSD remembering the Halloween party I attended last September where I melted.

Now the question is if we should do the Cruella’s party or the Plaza Garden dessert party. It seems like a huge timesuck, but our priorities for the party are the parade, fireworks, magic shots  and trick or treating. This Cruella thing is similar to that Tony’s event they had last year for MVMCP, right? I could justify the cost almost if it was going to take the place of our dinner, but it’s hard without knowing the menu or a decent strategy. Thoughts?


----------



## FoxC63

jhoannam said:


> Glad we will be there on the 11th to experience MK without decorations and also at the first party to see it decorated.



Literally a night and day difference!  Exciting!!!


----------



## FoxC63

Booooo!!!!!!



Disney has closed the Memento Mori - *Lenticular Photo* op at Magic Kingdom. While the gift shop remains open, the souvenir photo is no longer being sold according to Cast Members.



The old photo op area is closed as the shop prepares for The Haunted Mansion 50th Anniversary celebrations this Friday. Cast said that the space will be used for something new and spooky. They stated that *the photo op would not return to Memento Mori in the future.  *Booooo!!!!!

This was a great option during inclement weather on MNSSHP plus there was never a wait to get them done!  *Boooo!!!!!!*


----------



## FoxC63

*Look Out Luggage!*

Dole Whip Souvenir Tiki Bowl – $9.99

Tiki Bowl with their Dole Whip in Magic Kingdom at Aloha Isle in Adventureland.


----------



## Princess KP

dis2cruise said:


> Can you do fast passes with the MNSSHP if you go before the official start 2 pm for DVC??


I am DVC and last year I was able to make the FP+ starting at 2pm but the day before the party, I got an email saying they would be canceled because I didn't have sufficient tickets. I called and they said that as long as my FP+ were for 4pm, then I would be fine. I was able to change them but there weren't many options the day before the party so I would suggest just making them starting at 3:30.


----------



## aldeanarmyangel

FoxC63 said:


> Literally a night and day difference!  Exciting!!!


I am so excited, we have never been to see the park decorations!!!


----------



## FoxC63

Yum Yums!

Look what Spirit Halloween just added!

Disney Villains inspired FunkO’s Cereal! This year’s fun parody cereals from Funko features  Ursula  and  Oogie Boogie available now for pre-order from Spencer’s/Spirit Halloween.


EXPECTED TO SHIP ON OR BEFORE 9/11/19. Each box of collector’s cereal retails for $10.99.

Remember, if you see anything in BLUE it's a link!


----------



## ninafeliz

Princess KP said:


> I am DVC and last year I was able to make the FP+ starting at 2pm but the day before the party, I got an email saying they would be canceled because I didn't have sufficient tickets. I called and they said that as long as my FP+ were for 4pm, then I would be fine. I was able to change them but there weren't many options the day before the party so I would suggest just making them starting at 3:30.


That's a new one I haven't heard before.  They officially let you in at 2, they officially let you book FPs with only a party ticket, but they require them to be after 4?  That makes no sense.  I think that was a CM trying to explain the email when he/she didn't know.  Kind of like how they have told me I have MB problems because Disney expects me to only have one MB.  Never mind that they sell special ones and push them like crazy, and give you one with each resort stay.


----------



## FoxC63

aldeanarmyangel said:


> I am so excited, we have never been to see the park decorations!!!



You will be an awe!!!  So much to see and photos to take.  The first time my husband took me for my birthday MANY moons ago, I cried!  Being a Halloween baby I was overwhelmed and my emotions got the best of me, best day EVER!


----------



## FoxC63

Princess KP said:


> I am DVC and last year I was able to make the FP+ starting at 2pm but the day before the party, I got an email saying they would be canceled because I didn't have sufficient tickets. I called and they said that as long as my FP+ were for 4pm, then I would be fine. I was able to change them but there weren't many options the day before the party so I would suggest just making them starting at 3:30.



I'm not disputing what you were told but I think it has to do with the Dreaded Email fiasco that several endured in 2017 & 2018.  Here's wishing that doesn't happen this year!


----------



## poppinsmomof2

FoxC63 said:


> A little bird told me Magic Kingdom will be fully decorated for Fall/Halloween by Wednesday, August 14th
> 
> Better yet 10 more days until the first MNSSHP are you ready?



Yay!

Yes, I cannot wait to see how things are going to go for the first few parties so I can start planning ours for September!


----------



## Chisoxcollector

The wife and I will be attending on 9/20 and 9/27.  We're doing the Cruella event on 9/20, and the plaza viewing dessert party on 9/27.  Very excited!


----------



## FoxC63

Chisoxcollector said:


> The wife and I will be attending on 9/20 and 9/27.  We're doing the Cruella event on 9/20, and the plaza viewing dessert party on 9/27.  Very excited!



Happy Dance!  Come on, you know how!


----------



## FoxC63

*Have You Heard?*

New Fairy Godmother MagicBand Exclusive From Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique

The exclusive band is only available to guests enjoying the royal makeover treatment at the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique locations in Disney Springs, Magic Kingdom and the newly opened *Grand Floridian.* Guests visiting for a makeover can purchase this for $24.99 Annual Passholder discounts do not apply to the purchase of this MagicBand.


*Starting today*, all of the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique locations will introduce the new Carriage package, which includes a specially-themed T-shirt. They will also begin offering four new stylish hairstyles with customizable options and an expanded assortment of Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique-inspired products, including a spirit jersey available in adult and youth sizes, Minnie Ear headband!

For more info go here:  LINK


----------



## TheLadyRohn

This may have been asked and answered already but I am going to ask anyhow.  This is our first time to WDW and MNSSHP and the new firework show looks amazing!  Now I am considering a dessert party but I need all the details before I try to talk DH into paying even more.  I get the basics from the OP and Disney's website but what is the difference between the Plaza Garden and Tomorrowland Terrace?  Is it just location?  Is the extra cost worth the view from Tomorrowland Terrace?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

TheLadyRohn said:


> This may have been asked and answered already but I am going to ask anyhow.  This is our first time to WDW and MNSSHP and the new firework show looks amazing!  Now I am considering a dessert party but I need all the details before I try to talk DH into paying even more.  I get the basics from the OP and Disney's website but what is the difference between the Plaza Garden and Tomorrowland Terrace?  Is it just location?  Is the extra cost worth the view from Tomorrowland Terrace?



With the Plaza Garden, you eat desserts in the Tomorrowland Terrace and then migrate over to the Plaza Garden East (fake grassy area in the Hub) at your leisure to watch the show.  People will generally sit on the ground and/or stand.  Check-in time is 1.5 hours pre-fireworks - you can choose to get there then or time it more to your liking (I think 1.5 hours is crazy early, but that’s just me).

With the Tomorrowland Terrace party, you eat desserts and sit/watch from the Tomorrowland Terrace (at your own table with chairs).  There is a materially smaller guest count at this version.  Check-in for this party is 1 hour pre-show.

This is subjective, but I much prefer the Plaza Garden viewing as you have a better view of the castle and it’s a more direct/head-on view. The Tomorrowland Terrace is off to the side and the actual view of the castle is inferior (you are further away and there are some trees in the way from some parts of the Terrace).  If there will be 180 degree fireworks with the new show, the view is arguably better when you’re in the Hub/Plaza Garden vs the Terrace, in my opinion.  

The higher cost of the Tomorrowland Terrace version is more of a function of 1) some people just prefer to sit in a real chair, and 2) they need to sell a lot more spots for the Plaza Garden version - so the price point is lower.

This thread is about HEA, but the first few posts will give you a general idea of things:  https://www.disboards.com/threads/mk-happily-ever-after-dessert-party-parties-discussion.3604693/

Sorry, long winded, but hope it helps!


----------



## TheLadyRohn

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Sorry, long winded, but hope it helps!


This is perfect!!  Your description of the location makes perfect sense to me.  Now to work on my husband.

Also, waiting 1.5 hours before something you have a somewhat reserved spot for and losing that time at the party!?!  Crazy.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

TheLadyRohn said:


> This is perfect!!  Your description of the location makes perfect sense to me.  Now to work on my husband.
> 
> Also, waiting 1.5 hours before something you have a somewhat reserved spot for and losing that time at the party!?!  Crazy.



Yeah, in years past I have made the case that a dessert party at MNSSHP is really not all that worth it, unless you just want to splurge and aren’t interested in other party things.  Walking up to the Hub to find a spot has been “easy enough” without a crazy amount of effort, generally speaking.   (Although I have booked them the past two years, so I’m two faced in my advice). 

Really not sure what to make of this new projection heavy show and if it’ll increase the “worth it” factor to a larger number of people.  There is some strategery involved with the timing - when you want to arrive, how much time you want to spend eating, when to head over to the garden, etc.   There are really no bad spots in the garden, but I do have preferences - so my internal conflict with the dessert party is not wanting to arrive too early, but not so late I’m among the last in the garden.  

I’m doing the plaza garden party during MNSSHP in a couple of weeks, so I’ll be able to report back in on my experience this year.


----------



## FoxC63

Well this is just messed up!  No wonder those who attend later in September and October don't get to purchase Exclusive MNSSHP items!  They're all posted too!  
We still have no price point for any of the pins.  



Don't understand why Disney doesn't put a smaller limit on purchases!  
WDW Complaints:  George.kalogridis@disney.com


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Does the annual passholder discount for tickets apply if you only buy in advance or can you get the discount if you buy at the park on the day of the party?


----------



## ninafeliz

FoxC63 said:


> Well this is just messed up!  No wonder those who attend later in September and October don't get to purchase Exclusive MNSSHP items!  They're all posted too!
> We still have no price point for any of the pins.
> 
> View attachment 423591
> 
> Don't understand why Disney doesn't put a smaller limit on purchases!
> WDW Complaints:  George.kalogridis@disney.com


How do people have them already?  Or are those preorders?  That does annoy me to no end, we usually go late so if I want something  that was limited it was sold out.  That’s the only good thing about going to the first one- I certainly hope they will have the AP and limited edition pins so I can get th for once!


----------



## ninafeliz

Bibbobboo2u said:


> Does the annual passholder discount for tickets apply if you only buy in advance or can you get the discount if you buy at the park on the day of the party?


Day of tickets are all full price, you don’t get the discounts.  I don’t know if they ever make exceptions or not.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Thank you!


----------



## Nathan Banks

Honestly drives me insane with some of the prices for the Dessert parties. I'm all up for going to a Cruella event; Disney Villains rule anyway. But my god, at that price I'd expect some additional characters like Maleficent or the Evil Queen, or the Queen of Hearts to meet there with her. You guys will have to let us know how it goes. I mean we're taking a 1 year old with is this year and many have said maybe the "quieter" dessert party will be better for him, but I just can't justify paying so much for a party that only gives you dessert and a photo with Cruella. I hope Disney substitute her with another Villain to meet in the parks as Cruella always met.

Dunno if the rumours are true, but I heard a whisper that a Maleficent meet and greet is returning in September to October to promote the new Maleficent 2 movie. Could be wrong, but I have heard it.


----------



## Castlequeen5

Nathan Banks said:


> Dunno if the rumours are true, but I heard a whisper that a Maleficent meet and greet is returning in September to October to promote the new Maleficent 2 movie. Could be wrong, but I have heard it.


That would be great, IF the rumors are true!  She's one of the villains we've never met before.


----------



## Nathan Banks

I didn't believe it at first, but I think I could see them bringing her to meet with the new movie being released.


----------



## FoxC63

ninafeliz said:


> How do people have them already?  Or are those preorders?  That does annoy me to no end, we usually go late so if I want something  that was limited it was sold out.  That’s the only good thing about going to the first one- I certainly hope they will have the AP and limited edition pins so I can get th for once!


Pre orders.  My issue is the limit they are allowed to buy.


----------



## Castlequeen5

FoxC63 said:


> Pre orders.  My issue is the limit they are allowed to buy.


Can you do pre-orders with Disney?  Or do you mean on EBay?


----------



## TarotFox

Is the new Mickey Magic Band completely out of stock, or do these things usually come back around?


----------



## ninafeliz

TarotFox said:


> Is the new Mickey Magic Band completely out of stock, or do these things usually come back around?


If you mean the Halloween one I saw it come and go today, and was able to add it to someone later in the day after it had sold out once, but didn’t try to check out because we didn’t actually want it.  I would expect it to come and go for a while,at least a few days and would hope until closer to Halloween, but who knows.  They could have already sold the 5 they made and have no plans to make more (that was sarcasm, BTW.  I know they made more than 5)!

JK, they made 6


----------



## ninafeliz

FoxC63 said:


> Pre orders.  My issue is the limit they are allowed to buy.


Don’t they limit it to 2 per transaction?  If that is correct it’s dumb, because people buy 2 at every location, or else they just get in line over and over again, right?  I wish there were a way to let everyone get them, without letting resellers get as many.  I don’t mind some online, I have resorted to that in the past for things I just can’t get to Disney for and really, really want.  But I’ll only pay so much, some prices are just crazy.  If they could somehow actually limit it to 2 per person per night.  You could buy 2 and either sell them or keep them, and then if you pay for another ticket get 2 more on a different night it you feel that’s worth it.  Just spitballing here, I’m sure that’s not actually a good idea but trying to come up with anything better than what they have now.  Maybe order what you want online after purchasing a ticket, and it’s mailed to you?  With limits.  

Anyway, I agree, I hate the way it works now!


----------



## FoxC63

Castlequeen5 said:


> Can you do pre-orders with Disney?  Or do you mean on EBay?


These are being sold on ebay, just like the image shows.  They are preorders.  Which means the sellers plans on buying 8, 10 whatever amount to sell on ebay making them more difficult for party goers like you from purchasing during your party night.


----------



## Castlequeen5

FoxC63 said:


> These are being sold on ebay, just like the image shows.  They are preorders.  Which means the sellers plans on buying 8, 10 whatever amount to sell on ebay making them more difficult for party goers like you from purchasing during your party night.


Okay...that's what I thought.  But I just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing out on some kind of special opportunity Disney was offering.  Heaven knows if it's being sold on Ebay, it's probably ridiculously MORE expensive!


----------



## FoxC63

Castlequeen5 said:


> Okay...that's what I thought.  But I just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing out on some kind of special opportunity Disney was offering.  Heaven knows if it's being sold on Ebay, it's probably ridiculously MORE expensive!



Typically these pins cost $14-$20 each, ebay is selling them for $50+

This is part of your experience that's being sold from right under you.  With all the technology Disney has in their arsenal one might think they would put it to good use that actually benefits the guests that pay for the bread they eat and the BMW's they drive.  And I'm not talking about Cast Members! 

When you buy a ticket you should be able to purchase your merchandise in full via My Disney Experience and pick it up at Guest Services in MK.  What ever is left over should be sold at a limit of 2 per ticket.  Meaning you don't get to walk out of one store and purchase at another.  This would solve so much.


----------



## Castlequeen5

FoxC63 said:


> Typically these pins cost $14-$20 each, ebay is selling them for $50+
> 
> This is part of your experience that's being sold from right under you.  With all the technology Disney has in their arsenal one might think they would put it to good use that actually benefits the guests that pay for the bread they eat and the BMW's they drive.  And I'm not talking about Cast Members!
> 
> When you buy a ticket you should be able to purchase your merchandise in full via My Disney Experience and pick it up at Guest Services in MK.  What ever is left over should be sold at a limit of 2 per ticket.  Meaning you don't get to walk out of one store and purchase at another.  This would solve so much.


That sounds like a great idea!  We don't go until late October.  So I'm already concerned about what will still be available by the time we get there.


----------



## FoxC63

Last year on my Itinerary Thread I tried to keep track of what was Sold Out but getting the right info was difficult.  Which location, Party Date and Specific Item.   So many items were sold out including the Exclusive Oogie Boogie popcorn bucket.


----------



## trishadono

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Have my eye on that one for DD.  We spent an obscene amount of party time dancing with her last year( ), might as well dress up like her this year!


It’s available   disneystore this morning,


----------



## mckennarose

FoxC63 said:


> Typically these pins cost $14-$20 each, ebay is selling them for $50+
> 
> This is part of your experience that's being sold from right under you.  With all the technology Disney has in their arsenal one might think they would put it to good use that actually benefits the guests that pay for the bread they eat and the BMW's they drive.  And I'm not talking about Cast Members!
> 
> When you buy a ticket you should be able to purchase your merchandise in full via My Disney Experience and pick it up at Guest Services in MK.  What ever is left over should be sold at a limit of 2 per ticket.  Meaning you don't get to walk out of one store and purchase at another.  This would solve so much.




There's been a lot of discussion on resellers here, especially in the past year.  When the Orange Bird cups came out for Flower and Garden this year, they sold out really quickly.  I believe the amount a person could buy at one time was 10, which is absolutely ridiculous!  I'll have to find the thread again because we weren't going to attend F&G until May and I thought we would have no chance to get one.  They were on ebay during opening week for up to $60 each!  Thankfully, when we arrived in May they must have gotten a shipment in because I was able to get two; one for me and one for my dd.  
But yes, it is a big problem for everything limited like Mickey ears (especially graduation ones), pins, festival specials, etc.  Disney was trying to crack down on resellers by revoking their AP's.  (they get the AP discount on top of whatever they make on ebay)
https://www.disboards.com/threads/disney-banning-aps-of-personal-shoppers-merch-resellers.3725094/
That was Disneyland last year, but hoping it extends to WDW also!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

mckennarose said:


> There's been a lot of discussion on resellers here, especially in the past year.  When the Orange Bird cups came out for Flower and Garden this year, they sold out really quickly.  I believe the amount a person could buy at one time was 10, which is absolutely ridiculous!  I'll have to find the thread again because we weren't going to attend F&G until May and I thought we would have no chance to get one.  They were on ebay during opening week for up to $60 each!  Thankfully, when we arrived in May they must have gotten a shipment in because I was able to get two; one for me and one for my dd.
> But yes, it is a big problem for everything limited like Mickey ears (especially graduation ones), pins, festival specials, etc.  Disney was trying to crack down on resellers by revoking their AP's.  (they get the AP discount on top of whatever they make on ebay)
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/disney-banning-aps-of-personal-shoppers-merch-resellers.3725094/
> That was Disneyland last year, but hoping it extends to WDW also!



Yeah, I forget the exact details but that 10 max for the sipper was absurd.  They lowered it shortly after that initial chaos, I know when I was there it was 2 max per adult.  After watching the series of events, I half way thought the whole thing was masterfully planned to create drama and “must have” hysteria.


----------



## mckennarose

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Yeah, I forget the exact details but that 10 max for the sipper was absurd.  They lowered it shortly after that initial chaos, I know when I was there it was 2 max per adult.  After watching the series of events, I half way thought the whole thing was masterfully planned to create drama and “must have” hysteria.


How about the beakers from Light Lab at last year's Food and Wine?  Those were completely gone by the time we got there 2 1/2 weeks after opening.  When we were there, the drink and beaker were nowhere in sight and replaced by a flight with glow cubes as the souvenir.

I often wonder if Disney creates this also!  We collect Mickey ears and I can't tell you how many times we've been on the search for a specific pair.  Recent ones were: the Purple Potion ears, Coco ears and Candy Corn Ears.  I'm talking visiting EVERY store in the parks, having CM's check online and covering a lot of ground walking around to find them.  In May, we searched for the Purple Potion ears and they were no where to be found.  We finally took a walk across the pedestrian bridge in DS and found them at the Hilton!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Soon..... 

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2019/08/overnight-rehearsals-to-take-place-at.html


----------



## TheLadyRohn

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Really not sure what to make of this new projection heavy show and if it’ll increase the “worth it” factor to a larger number of people.  There is some strategery involved with the timing - when you want to arrive, how much time you want to spend eating, when to head over to the garden, etc.   There are really no bad spots in the garden, but I do have preferences - so my internal conflict with the dessert party is not wanting to arrive too early, but not so late I’m among the last in the garden.
> 
> I’m doing the plaza garden party during MNSSHP in a couple of weeks, so I’ll be able to report back in on my experience this year.



We are going to the August 20th party, I am sure the vloggers will be out in force on the 16th and posting to YouTube so we can get some insight before we go.  We have never really been one of the families that waits for the fireworks or parades and usually just catch them from whereever.  But this one seems pretty cool and since it will still be new the crowds might be heavier.  That being said, it's still a hefty price tag for dessert and a spot that will probably still be crowded. 

Plus - the special party snacks are usually pretty fun and I want to eat those too!!  So many things to consider!!


----------



## Wdw1015

Plus - the special party snacks are usually pretty fun and I want to eat those too!!  So many things to consider!!
[/QUOTE]

Sure would be nice to know what those special party snacks are going to be...


----------



## areno79

I hate that they're so vague with the details of the dessert party. It's an awful lot of money to drop to figure out if I should book it or not. 
I've never been to the first party of anything before so not sure what to expect.


----------



## sherlockmiles

I did a dessert party with a friend last year at her suggestion.  I LOVED IT - and as a bonus, most of the specialty party dessert items were part of the offerings.  And at more reasonable sizes, so I got to taste almost everything I had wanted to without additional $$.  I had not seen the party fireworks and the viewing was perfect.  I was able to video the whole thing to share with family when I got home.


----------



## supercarrie

areno79 said:


> I hate that they're so vague with the details of the dessert party. It's an awful lot of money to drop to figure out if I should book it or not.
> I've never been to the first party of anything before so not sure what to expect.



This may have been shared already, but here is a photo link from last year's dessert party's treats: http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2018/09/06/disney-world-hallowishes-dessert-party-photo-tour/


----------



## Rivergirl2005

How does everyone plan for this event? I’ve read over the 2018 itinerary page and tried to find trip reports. Our party is the 23 and I’m starting to get nervous....


----------



## siren0119

Rivergirl2005 said:


> How does everyone plan for this event? I’ve read over the 2018 itinerary page and tried to find trip reports. Our party is the 23 and I’m starting to get nervous....



YMMV, but we make a basic plan of attack - what are our must-do items, what would be nice to do, etc.  I've learned it's an exercise in futility to try and meet EVERY character and ride all the rides and see all the shows. So we pick what's most important. The first time we went, our priorities were: Rides, meet Jack Sparrow, parade and fireworks.  We were able to accomplish all of that and lots more.  Last year, we skipped all of the character meets and just focused on enjoying the trick or treats, shows and rides.  This year will probably be more like the first year - pick one or two must-have character meets, ride the rides we love, and catch Hocus Pocus and the parade/fireworks. Anything else we get to squeeze in is a bonus!


----------



## pixiepowers

ninafeliz said:


> We’re going to the first party, out of necessity!  We only have a 2 night stay, and when I realized it covered the first party made plans to go.  We’re wearing costume t-shirts, both due to heat and luggage.  I don’t mind going to an early one, but the first wouldn’t be my choice based on previous years reviews.  But it is what it is, and I’m glad to be able to go.  I did buy tickets already just in case it sells out ahead of time, I guess it sold out day of last year but with the SWGE previews that weekend I thought maybe more people might decide to go so I pulled the trigger


It is our only option too. It's our first (and likely only) MNSSHP and we are just going in with open minds, low expectations, and hoping for a little magic along the way. I'm sure we'll have a blast! Enjoy!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Rivergirl2005 said:


> How does everyone plan for this event? I’ve read over the 2018 itinerary page and tried to find trip reports. Our party is the 23 and I’m starting to get nervous....



This is probably contrary to many on this thread and is definitely not advice that will fit everyone, but we typically don’t really have a plan - mainly just wing it as we go along.  I didn’t do any research prior to our first party several years ago and it worked out ok, so that has sort of been our approach ever since. 

Granted - we aren’t interested in characters, so I have the luxury of not needing to think/plan for any long character lines.  And we’ll probably do 2 parties over the course of party season, so that adds a different layer of thinking too.  

So we’ll hit some treat lines, ride some rides, soak in the atmosphere.  We’ll try to catch parade #1 if convenient but I’m not going out of my way to spend a lot of time holding a spot - will punt to parade #2 if needed.  I do care about fireworks, so will make a point to be in the Hub for show time. 

One of my true original party loves is just the overall park vibe and people watching.  When I’ve tried to do ‘too much’, I find I don’t stop to pay attention to what got me hooked on MNSSHP in the first place, so I purposely try to slow down, relax, and make the most of whatever conditions (be it crowds, mood, etc) I’m confronted with at the time.  If I end the night  having not ‘done all that much’ in terms of all the different party things, I’m good with it.


----------



## OKWFan88

Hi all, wanted to get your opinion. I will be in Disney with my spouse Sept 1-6th 2019 staying at Old Key West. We are debating on either doing the MNSSHP on 9/2/19  or doing the After Hours MK on 9/5/19. Our biggest want is RIDES!!! Obviously the MNSSHP is less expensive, but we wouldn't need any meet/greets and not big on parades... I love me some desserts though... Fireworks sounds great but the main purpose is for the rides and to do them numerous times. Which would be the best option?


----------



## siren0119

OKWFan88 said:


> Hi all, wanted to get your opinion. I will be in Disney with my spouse Sept 1-6th 2019 staying at Old Key West. We are debating on either doing the MNSSHP on 9/2/19  or doing the After Hours MK on 9/5/19. Our biggest want is RIDES!!! Obviously the MNSSHP is less expensive, but we wouldn't need any meet/greets and not big on parades... I love me some desserts though... Fireworks sounds great but the main purpose is for the rides and to do them numerous times. Which would be the best option?



You will 100% get on more rides with a DAH event over MNSSHP.  The number of tickets sold to the DAH events is far less than those sold to the parties.  The only thing I would suggest is looking at the list of rides that will be available during each event, I haven't looked at the DAH list lately but not all rides are open and it may be a dealbreaker if a favorite ride is closed during one but not the other.


----------



## OKWFan88

Thank you


----------



## mckennarose

OKWFan88 said:


> Hi all, wanted to get your opinion. I will be in Disney with my spouse Sept 1-6th 2019 staying at Old Key West. We are debating on either doing the MNSSHP on 9/2/19  or doing the After Hours MK on 9/5/19. Our biggest want is RIDES!!! Obviously the MNSSHP is less expensive, but we wouldn't need any meet/greets and not big on parades... I love me some desserts though... Fireworks sounds great but the main purpose is for the rides and to do them numerous times. Which would be the best option?


We will be in Disney the same time and celebrating our 30th wedding anniversary!  My opinion is that the MNSSHP is a very different experience from regular park time and a breath of fresh air from the normal MK experience.  It's also cheaper than DAH .  Those two things alone make a difference if some people's planning.  But if your priority is rides, I can totally understand doing DAH because of lower attendance.  I'm partial to the Halloween party and we get a lot of rides in, plus we lovethe unique experience!  YMMV.


----------



## ninafeliz

OKWFan88 said:


> Hi all, wanted to get your opinion. I will be in Disney with my spouse Sept 1-6th 2019 staying at Old Key West. We are debating on either doing the MNSSHP on 9/2/19  or doing the After Hours MK on 9/5/19. Our biggest want is RIDES!!! Obviously the MNSSHP is less expensive, but we wouldn't need any meet/greets and not big on parades... I love me some desserts though... Fireworks sounds great but the main purpose is for the rides and to do them numerous times. Which would be the best option?


I would do both!  But if riding is your primary goal DAH is your best bet.  we have had good luck with rides having short lines during MNSSHP, but not as short as during DAH (even the Villains one.  But during our regular one there were not lines for anything (except maybe SDMT, we didn't check that)).  Plus during MNSSHP there is so much else going on that you will be forced to choose between all of that and the rides, and it is much more crowded even if the rides don't  have long lines.  Getting around during the parade and fireworks can be hard.  However, keep in mind you get in at 4 for MNSSHP, and 7 for DAH, even though the lines won't be short between 4 and 7.  lots to think about, so I circle back to do both haha!


----------



## FoxC63

mckennarose said:


> We will be in Disney the same time and celebrating our 30th wedding anniversary!  My opinion is that the MNSSHP is a very different experience from regular park time and a breath of fresh air from the normal MK experience.  It's also cheaper than DAH .  Those two things alone make a difference if some people's planning.  But if your priority is rides, I can totally understand doing DAH because of lower attendance.  I'm partial to the Halloween party and we get a lot of rides in, plus we lovethe unique experience!  YMMV.



Happy 30th Anniversary!  What are your plans for the big night and does it involve champagne?!


----------



## mckennarose

FoxC63 said:


> Happy 30th Anniversary!  What are your plans for the big night and does it involve champagne?!


Thank you!  Honestly, I wasn't planning on being anywhere near WDW for the opening of SWGE a few months ago, but our plans changed.  You only get to celebrate 30 years once!  So we decided to splurge and do WDW, even though August in Florida is HOT, lol!  There better be champagne!!


----------



## Disneymom1126

Does anyone know if they start the Space Mountain party version right at 6? We have a 5:30-6:00 FP and will wait right till 6 to go in if that’s the case. Thanks!


----------



## Turkey Lurkey

Nathan Banks said:


> Dunno if the rumours are true, but I heard a whisper that a Maleficent meet and greet is returning in September to October to promote the new Maleficent 2 movie. Could be wrong, but I have heard it.



I hope my wife doesn't hear about this rumor, she would be devastated if true.  We're going this month and Maleficent is her favorite character.


TL


----------



## monique5

*9D Until the 1st MNSSHP of 2019. Single digits!    *


----------



## Disney Addicted

FoxC63 said:


> Booooo!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 423495
> 
> Disney has closed the Memento Mori - *Lenticular Photo* op at Magic Kingdom. While the gift shop remains open, the souvenir photo is no longer being sold according to Cast Members.
> 
> View attachment 423496
> 
> The old photo op area is closed as the shop prepares for The Haunted Mansion 50th Anniversary celebrations this Friday. Cast said that the space will be used for something new and spooky. They stated that *the photo op would not return to Memento Mori in the future.  *Booooo!!!!!
> 
> This was a great option during inclement weather on MNSSHP plus there was never a wait to get them done!  *Boooo!!!!!!*



Well, darn it.  I wanted to get a photo of each of us done here.  That's disappointing.


----------



## Sjm9911

Disneymom1126 said:


> Does anyone know if they start the Space Mountain party version right at 6? We have a 5:30-6:00 FP and will wait right till 6 to go in if that’s the case. Thanks!


I just watched last years party, the layovers started at approximately 7 pm and took 5 to 10 minutes to complete.


----------



## Disneymom1126

Sjm9911 said:


> I just watched last years party, the layovers started at approximately 7 pm and took 5 to 10 minutes to complete.



Makes sense - thanks for sharing your experience!


----------



## Araminta18

I can’t believe they still haven’t announced anything about the merch or special treats... *sigh*


----------



## HookPan

Araminta18 said:


> I can’t believe they still haven’t announced anything about the merch or special treats... *sigh*


I know! I keep coming back here to check.


----------



## MelOhioDis

FoxC63 said:


> Speaking of MagicBands and 2017, Disney released a surprise second LE MNSSHP band on Friday, Oct 13, 2017.
> View attachment 422681
> 
> This year there is a party on Friday, Sept 13, 2019, I wonder if those attending will get a surprise from Disney!




I hope so!! I’m going that day!! I didn’t even think about it being FRIDAY the 13th!


----------



## FoxC63

Disney Addicted said:


> Well, darn it.  I wanted to get a photo of each of us done here.  That's disappointing.



Don't forget they can be done at Hollywood Studios go here to out more:
LINK


----------



## Araminta18

FoxC63 said:


> Don't forget they can be done at Hollywood Studios go here to out more:
> LINK
> 
> View attachment 423913



Unless they’ve moved it or added it back, this wasn’t available in Feb of this year...


----------



## FoxC63

Araminta18 said:


> Unless they’ve moved it or added it back, this wasn’t available in Feb of this year...



That's interesting as I've not seen any reports of it closing down.  This photo op was just added in July 2018.  LINK


----------



## Shellbells

FoxC63 said:


> That's interesting as I've not seen any reports of it closing down.  This photo op was just added in July 2018.  LINK




I hope that's still there. I really want to do this. Tot is my favorite ride


----------



## mckennarose

Araminta18 said:


> I can’t believe they still haven’t announced anything about the merch or special treats... *sigh*





HookPan said:


> I know! I keep coming back here to check.


Me too!  We have 2 other families going down in October and I'm *trying* to help them with an itinerary for MNSSHP and they were just asking about this.


----------



## ksromack

FoxC63 said:


> Don't forget they can be done at Hollywood Studios go here to out more:
> LINK
> 
> View attachment 423913


Is this included if you have photopass?


----------



## rlessig

[QUOTE="ksromack, post: 60934545, member: 413150"
Is this included if you have photopass?
[/QUOTE]
Unfortunately not included with Photopass. According to this link It is $19.95. That may be an old price i am sure someone will correct me if i am wrong.......]https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/tower-of-terror-introduces-new-lenticular-photo-experience/


----------



## RJstanis

Rivergirl2005 said:


> How does everyone plan for this event? I’ve read over the 2018 itinerary page and tried to find trip reports. Our party is the 23 and I’m starting to get nervous....



Follow me, I'll be at that party! Lol jk, my wife already thinks Im weird talking to strangers on here (among other things too ha-ha)



siren0119 said:


> YMMV, but we make a basic plan of attack - what are our must-do items, what would be nice to do, etc.  I've learned it's an exercise in futility to try and meet EVERY character and ride all the rides and see all the shows. So we pick what's most important. The first time we went, our priorities were: Rides, meet Jack Sparrow, parade and fireworks.  We were able to accomplish all of that and lots more.  Last year, we skipped all of the character meets and just focused on enjoying the trick or treats, shows and rides.  This year will probably be more like the first year - pick one or two must-have character meets, ride the rides we love, and catch Hocus Pocus and the parade/fireworks. Anything else we get to squeeze in is a bonus!





GADisneyDad14 said:


> This is probably contrary to many on this thread and is definitely not advice that will fit everyone, but we typically don’t really have a plan - mainly just wing it as we go along.  I didn’t do any research prior to our first party several years ago and it worked out ok, so that has sort of been our approach ever since.
> 
> Granted - we aren’t interested in characters, so I have the luxury of not needing to think/plan for any long character lines.  And we’ll probably do 2 parties over the course of party season, so that adds a different layer of thinking too.
> 
> So we’ll hit some treat lines, ride some rides, soak in the atmosphere.  We’ll try to catch parade #1 if convenient but I’m not going out of my way to spend a lot of time holding a spot - will punt to parade #2 if needed.  I do care about fireworks, so will make a point to be in the Hub for show time.
> 
> One of my true original party loves is just the overall park vibe and people watching.  When I’ve tried to do ‘too much’, I find I don’t stop to pay attention to what got me hooked on MNSSHP in the first place, so I purposely try to slow down, relax, and make the most of whatever conditions (be it crowds, mood, etc) I’m confronted with at the time.  If I end the night  having not ‘done all that much’ in terms of all the different party things, I’m good with it.



A mix of all these is my personal opinion. If you want to do characters you do have to have a plan of some sort. No characters and you could prob wing it. We have a general guide of what we want to do and adjust as the night goes on. We have our main things that are must haves, things we dont care about, and try to fit in the "if there's time" with what we can in between. We try not to backtrack if possible to save on walking and time. We also try to book our preparty FP strategically with either rides that have longer lines during party (PP, 7DMT, and sometimes HM, SM) or that do not operate during the party. Make sure to see your weather forecast before you go and plan/dress accordingly. Party goes on rain or shine. They typically have shelters for alot of characters to see but outdoor rides can close until weather passes and party events can be delayed or cancelled so you have to know how to wing it in those instances. Since you're not going to first party you'll know what characters are there and their locations so should be able to have a pretty good plan if that's what you want to see or mix in. 



ksromack said:


> Is this included if you have photopass?



I doubt it. The Memento Mori picture was not included.


----------



## Rivergirl2005

GADisneyDad14 said:


> This is probably contrary to many on this thread and is definitely not advice that will fit everyone, but we typically don’t really have a plan - mainly just wing it as we go along.  I didn’t do any research prior to our first party several years ago and it worked out ok, so that has sort of been our approach ever since.
> 
> Granted - we aren’t interested in characters, so I have the luxury of not needing to think/plan for any long character lines.  And we’ll probably do 2 parties over the course of party season, so that adds a different layer of thinking too.
> 
> So we’ll hit some treat lines, ride some rides, soak in the atmosphere.  We’ll try to catch parade #1 if convenient but I’m not going out of my way to spend a lot of time holding a spot - will punt to parade #2 if needed.  I do care about fireworks, so will make a point to be in the Hub for show time.
> 
> One of my true original party loves is just the overall park vibe and people watching.  When I’ve tried to do ‘too much’, I find I don’t stop to pay attention to what got me hooked on MNSSHP in the first place, so I purposely try to slow down,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> siren0119 said:
> 
> 
> 
> YMMV, but we make a basic plan of attack - what are our must-do items, what would be nice to do, etc.  I've learned it's an exercise in futility to try and meet EVERY character and ride all the rides and see all the shows. So we pick what's most important. The first time we went, our priorities were: Rides, meet Jack Sparrow, parade and fireworks.  We were able to accomplish all of that and lots more.  Last year, we skipped all of the character meets and just focused on enjoying the trick or treats, shows and rides.  This year will probably be more like the first year - pick one or two must-have character meets, ride the rides we love, and catch Hocus Pocus and the parade/fireworks. Anything else we get to squeeze in is a bonus!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GADisneyDad14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is probably contrary to many on this thread and is definitely not advice that will fit everyone, but we typically don’t really have a plan - mainly just wing it as we go along.  I didn’t do any research prior to our first party several years ago and it worked out ok, so that has sort of been our approach ever since.
> 
> Granted - we aren’t interested in characters, so I have the luxury of not needing to think/plan for any long character lines.  And we’ll probably do 2 parties over the course of party season, so that adds a different layer of thinking too.
> 
> 
> 
> So we’ll hit some treat lines, ride some rides, soak in the atmosphere.  We’ll try to catch parade #1 if convenient but I’m not going out of my way to spend a lot of time holding a spot - will punt to parade #2 if needed.  I do care about fireworks, so will make a point to be in the Hub for show time.
> 
> One of my true original party loves is just the overall park vibe and people watching.  When I’ve tried to do ‘too much’, I find I don’t stop to pay attention to what got me hooked on MNSSHP in the first place, so I purposely try to slow down, relax, and make the most of whatever conditions (be it crowds, mood, etc) I’m confronted with at the time.  If I end the night  having not ‘done all that much’ in terms of all the different party things, I’m good with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




RJstanis said:


> Follow me, I'll be at that party! Lol jk, my wife already thinks Im weird talking to strangers on here (among other things too ha-ha)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A mix of all these is my personal opinion. If you want to do characters you do have to have a plan of some sort. No characters and you could prob wing it. We have a general guide of what we want to do and adjust as the night goes on. We have our main things that are must haves, things we dont care about, and try to fit in the "if there's time" with what we can in between. We try not to backtrack if possible to save on walking and time. We also try to book our preparty FP strategically with either rides that have longer lines during party (PP, 7DMT, and sometimes HM, SM) or that do not operate during the party. Make sure to see your weather forecast before you go and plan/dress accordingly. Party goes on rain or shine. They typically have shelters for alot of characters to see but outdoor rides can close until weather passes and party events can be delayed or cancelled so you have to know how to wing it in those instances. Since you're not going to first party you'll know what characters are there and their locations so should be able to have a pretty good plan if that's what you want to see or mix in.
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it. The Memento Mori picture was not included.




I’m starting to see the trend of people who focus on characters or rides....my main character we want to meet is jack/sally but I think from there we may just come up with a short list and try to plan it out. Will people report on the first few parties to kind of get an idea for timing?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Rivergirl2005 said:


> I’m starting to see the trend of people who focus on characters or rides....my main character we want to meet is jack/sally but I think from there we may just come up with a short list and try to plan it out. Will people report on the first few parties to kind of get an idea for timing?



People will definitely report in.  

Jack/Sally are arguably the most popular character meet, so that one does take quite a bit of strategery.   

I think it was last year late party season where they moved Jack/Sally to the town square theatre, which seemed to be a much better spot and things went more smoothly.  No first hand experience, just going by reports and memory.  

The poor folks going to the first few parties are always in the toughest spot, we get to learn from their experiences and perhaps make better plans as party season rolls on.


----------



## DisDreaming4116

GADisneyDad14 said:


> The poor folks going to the first few parties are always in the toughest spot, we get to learn from their experiences and perhaps make better plans as party season rolls on.


And the cast members/MK management observes how things go and makes improvements from the first few parties.


----------



## FoxC63

Shellbells said:


> I hope that's still there. I really want to do this. Tot is my favorite ride





mckennarose said:


> Me too!  We have 2 other families going down in October and I'm *trying* to help them with an itinerary for MNSSHP and they were just asking about this.



Please report back here or on the Magic Shot Thread it would be so helpful to others.  Big hugs!


----------



## Shellbells

FoxC63 said:


> Please report back here or on the Magic Shot Thread it would be so helpful to others.  Big hugs!


I will. This is definitely something I'd like to do


----------



## FoxC63

Last Night of *Disney Villains After Hours* on August 8th - Sold Out 


Guests attending tonight's event get to shop for Haunted Mansion Exclusive 50th Anniversary merchandise, how exciting!


----------



## Disney Addicted

FoxC63 said:


> Don't forget they can be done at Hollywood Studios go here to out more:
> LINK
> 
> View attachment 423913



Thanks for the information.  Unfortunately for us we will only be at MNSSHP and AK this visit.  Ah well.


----------



## ForEver2016

I’ve read so many conflicting posts on whether or not FastPasses are available to be booked in advance in MDE for those of us who don’t have a regular park ticket for our MNSSHP day. What is the official DIS stance on this?


----------



## FoxC63

ForEver2016 said:


> I’ve read so many conflicting posts on whether or not FastPasses are available to be booked in advance in MDE for those of us who don’t have a regular park ticket for our MNSSHP day. What is the official DIS stance on this?



Yes, they are bookable.  I'm only going to MNSSHP and have booked FP's on my party tickets.  I booked three:
3:30-4:30
4:30-5:30
5:30-6pm

And I've been doing it for years.


----------



## RJstanis

ForEver2016 said:


> I’ve read so many conflicting posts on whether or not FastPasses are available to be booked in advance in MDE for those of us who don’t have a regular park ticket for our MNSSHP day. What is the official DIS stance on this?





FoxC63 said:


> Yes, they are bookable.  I'm only going to MNSSHP and have booked FP's on my party tickets.  I booked three:
> 3:30-4:30
> 4:30-5:30
> 5:30-6pm
> 
> And I've been doing it for years.




Same for me too. Never had issues with my FP. Ive booked with having other park tickets (for other days, but not day of) and only a MNSSHP ticket and no other park tickets.


----------



## Ferrentinos

DD8 has decided that her main priority character for this trip is Elvis Stitch.  What time do you recommend getting in line for him?  We'll be at the park by 2pm using our AP to get in before the party time.  Thanks!


----------



## sherlockmiles

UGGHH - They just announced that this will be a particularly active hurricane season.
10-17 named storms....


----------



## FoxC63

Ferrentinos said:


> DD8 has decided that her main priority character for this trip is Elvis Stitch.  What time do you recommend getting in line for him?  We'll be at the park by 2pm using our AP to get in before the party time.  Thanks!



According to THIS post about him last year, he started at 6:30pm.  Since I don't see which party you're attending I would guess get in line at 5:45
Oh and it does matter, a Friday party or one that is known to sell out.


----------



## Best Aunt

Ferrentinos said:


> DD8 has decided that her main priority character for this trip is Elvis Stitch.  What time do you recommend getting in line for him?  We'll be at the park by 2pm using our AP to get in before the party time.  Thanks!



I tried during the first parade thinking the line would be shorter.  Stitch took a break while I was in line, so the wait was not short and i missed the parade.


----------



## ForEver2016

FoxC63 said:


> Yes, they are bookable.  I'm only going to MNSSHP and have booked FP's on my party tickets.  I booked three:
> 3:30-4:30
> 4:30-5:30
> 5:30-6pm
> 
> And I've been doing it for years.



Do you book in your MDE app/account? Or while in the park? I’ve read that if you book anything before 4, it’ll delete another day’s FastPasses in your account.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

ForEver2016 said:


> Do you book in your MDE app/account? Or while in the park? I’ve read that if you book anything before 4, it’ll delete another day’s FastPasses in your account.



You book FPs as you normally do - on the app, on your computer, whatever your preferred method of choice.   If you have no other FPs pre-booked that day, you can pre-book FPs on your MNSSHP day at 60 days out if staying at an eligible resort, 30 days if not. 

Booking a FP before 4 doesn’t cause it to delete FPs.

From time to time DISers will report receiving an email that they have too many FPs booked relative to the ticket media in their profile and that their last day of booked FPs will be cancelled if not addressed.  Exactly who and why some get this warning is a mystery, despite a few theories around.

BUT, reports of this happening are rather rare.  It is possible and every year it seems to happen to a few, but I don’t personally think it’s something to worry too much about unless you receive a warning email.

There is the same FP booking situation with  Disney After Hours tickets and they’ve been doing a ton more of those events this year - I haven’t seen any warning reports (I run the three threads covering those events and this same topic gets lots of discussion).  Granted the DIS is a small sample size, but still.

So my advice, book your FPs, monitor any emails you may receive from Disney leading up to your trip (if any), and otherwise don’t worry about it.


----------



## bpesch

sherlockmiles said:


> UGGHH - They just announced that this will be a particularly active hurricane season.
> 10-17 named storms....



Coming from someone who lives smack dab in the middle of a hurricane area and survived Katrina, don't let the predictions bother you much. They are nothing but guesses and are wrong as often as they are right. Mother Nature is gonna do what Mother Nature is gonna do. No way predict it.


----------



## FoxC63

GADisneyDad14 said:


> From time to time DISers will report receiving an email that they have too many FPs booked relative to the ticket media in their profile and that their last day of booked FPs will be cancelled if not addressed.  Exactly who and why some get this warning is a mystery, despite a *few theories* around.


Hmmm.  I only know of one regarding the Dreaded Email's.  Let's just hope we never have to deal with it again.


----------



## sherlockmiles

bpesch said:


> Coming from someone who lives smack dab in the middle of a hurricane area and survived Katrina, don't let the predictions bother you much. They are nothing but guesses and are wrong as often as they are right. Mother Nature is gonna do what Mother Nature is gonna do. No way predict it.



Yep - just another layer of planning fun.

We were at disney for the last one; they handled it fantastically!!  (unlike the one previous to that) Except for losing 1 MNSSHP and a great ADR, we had the best trip.


----------



## ForEver2016

GADisneyDad14 said:


> So my advice, book your FPs, monitor any emails you may receive from Disney leading up to your trip (if any), and otherwise don’t worry about it.



Thank you for the thorough explanation! Booked my FPs this morning!


----------



## Ashmishgab

I initially thought that the Cruella party was going to be almost the same as the Tony’s Merriest party during MVMCP. I just decided to look up both parties on the website for details. On the details for the Christmas party it clearly states that alcohol is included with the purchase of a party ticket but for the Cruella party it’s a bit more vague. In the details where it says “know before you go” for the Christmas party it says “must be 21 or older to CONSUME alcoholic beverages” and for Cruella’s it says “must be 21 or older to PURCHASE alcoholic beverages” and doesn’t make any mention of it being included with the Cruella party ticket. This seems crazy to me if it is not included. I personally don’t care to have a drink but this was part of my justifying the price of the party to my hubby as he would indulge in a couple of beers. If we have to pay for them on top of the $99 for the party, to me that just seems ridiculous.


----------



## trishadono

Ashmishgab said:


> I initially thought that the Cruella party was going to be almost the same as the Tony’s Merriest party during MVMCP. I just decided to look up both parties on the website for details. On the details for the Christmas party it clearly states that alcohol is included with the purchase of a party ticket but for the Cruella party it’s a bit more vague. In the details where it says “know before you go” for the Christmas party it says “must be 21 or older to CONSUME alcoholic beverages” and for Cruella’s it says “must be 21 or older to PURCHASE alcoholic beverages” and doesn’t make any mention of it being included with the Cruella party ticket. This seems crazy to me if it is not included. I personally don’t care to have a drink but this was part of my justifying the price of the party to my hubby as he would indulge in a couple of beers. If we have to pay for them on top of the $99 for the party, to me that just seems ridiculous.
> View attachment 424157View attachment 424158View attachment 424159View attachment 424160



This says included. 

I booked then canceled and now booked again. I am going to wait and see weather that night. It may be nice if extra hot or extra rainy. 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...alloween-party-cruellas-halloween-hide-a-way/


----------



## Ashmishgab

trishadono said:


> This says included.
> 
> I booked then canceled and now booked again. I am going to wait and see weather that night. It may be nice if extra hot or extra rainy.
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...alloween-party-cruellas-halloween-hide-a-way/


To which are you referring to that says it’s included? Because the screen shots are from both. The one that says it’s included is for the Christmas party


----------



## Ashmishgab

Ashmishgab said:


> To which are you referring to that says it’s included? Because the screen shots are from both. The one that says it’s included is for the Christmas party


The link from the Disney food blog doesn’t say anything about it being included either unless I missed something I just read it again and don’t see anything that says it’s included.


----------



## Ashmishgab

Ashmishgab said:


> The link from the Disney food blog doesn’t say anything about it being included either unless I missed something I just read it again and don’t see anything that says it’s included.


Scratch that I see at the bottom but I’m still suspicious as it is not stated on the official Disney website!


----------



## trishadono

Ashmishgab said:


> Scratch that I see at the bottom but I’m still suspicious as it is not stated on the official Disney website!


I am not worried. If the 1st party gets bad reviews I will cancel. However I am optimistic


----------



## joviroxx

sherlockmiles said:


> UGGHH - They just announced that this will be a particularly active hurricane season.
> 10-17 named storms....


I wouldn't sweat it. First of all, they are usually wrong. Second of all, they usually never even get here.


----------



## ksromack

GADisneyDad14 said:


> People will definitely report in.
> 
> Jack/Sally are arguably the most popular character meet, so that one does take quite a bit of strategery.
> 
> I think it was last year late party season where they moved Jack/Sally to the town square theatre, which seemed to be a much better spot and things went more smoothly.  No first hand experience, just going by reports and memory.
> 
> The poor folks going to the first few parties are always in the toughest spot, we get to learn from their experiences and perhaps make better plans as party season rolls on.


Our party last year was the first week of October and we met J&S first thing.  We had our APs and were in the park early that day.  I think we went to Town Square before 4pm and were maybe the 15thj or so group back.  I dont remember exactly when we were done with that M&G but I probably reported it back in the 2018 itinerary thread.


----------



## PolyRob

GADisneyDad14 said:


> People will definitely report in.
> 
> Jack/Sally are arguably the most popular character meet, so that one does take quite a bit of strategery.
> 
> I think it was last year late party season where they moved Jack/Sally to the town square theatre, which seemed to be a much better spot and things went more smoothly.  No first hand experience, just going by reports and memory.
> 
> The poor folks going to the first few parties are always in the toughest spot, we get to learn from their experiences and perhaps make better plans as party season rolls on.


This thread was invaluable for J&S last year!

I went days after the switch to Town Theater and was able to rework my pre-party plans. I was 4th in line arriving around 3:10pm with an AP. I was able to do the meet, enter the bypass for candy and photos, have a TS meal, and meet Elvis Stitch all without wasting actual party time. I really appreciate those early party goers and guests that give special updates with big changes!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Debated if I should watch this or not, but ultimately couldn’t resist. 

Totally giddy.  

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ular-fireworks/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q4wo0808190016A


----------



## kyomagi

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Debated if I should watch this or not, but ultimately couldn’t resist.
> 
> Totally giddy.
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ular-fireworks/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q4wo0808190016A



Ok that looks fantastic!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

I know we all know it’s coming, but this is really going to change Hub dynamics pre fireworks.  Party crowds already feel lumpy across the park anyway.  Going to be a big lump in the Hub.


----------



## FoxC63

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I know we all know it’s coming, but this is really going to change Hub dynamics pre fireworks.  Party crowds already feel lumpy across the park anyway.  Going to be a big lump in the Hub.



Agree!  Some who are saying arrive 15-20 minutes prior Good Luck with that!


----------



## csusunshine

I'm torn now, I have two kiddos that LOVE halloween and ANYTHING NBC but aren't huge fans of Fireworks, do I get the dessert party or not so they have a great view of the new show


----------



## SaintsManiac

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I know we all know it’s coming, but this is really going to change Hub dynamics pre fireworks.  Party crowds already feel lumpy across the park anyway.  Going to be a big lump in the Hub.




Many people will buy the dessert party within the party. Hub will be TIGHT.  I predicted this and people said I was being negative. Ha!


----------



## FoxC63

*WOW!*
Hocus Pocus Crossbody Bag by Loungefly $59.95 - SOLD OUT Online!


*New Merchandise!*
Hocus Pocus Sanderson Sisters Dress – $128.00 / Available at Magic Kingdom


Hocus Pocus Spellbook Crossbody Clutch by Loungefly – $65.00 / Available at Magic Kingdom



Haunted Mansion Wall Paper Dress $128


----------



## RJstanis

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I know we all know it’s coming, but this is really going to change Hub dynamics pre fireworks.  Party crowds already feel lumpy across the park anyway.  Going to be a big lump in the Hub.



Lumpy is the best descriptor of crowds at the party! 

This all but guarantees (imho) the crowds will be HEA type crowds instead of the Halloween Wishes crowds I am use to. I'm probably going to have to bite the bullet and invest in holding spots way earlier than I have in the past. Still refuse to do the Dessert party though (I did end up cancelling it last month like I figured I would lol).

The show looks great. I too was on the fence on whether to watch the preview, and I only watched the video to see if there's mention of perimeter fireworks. That's the only true spoiler I want to know for my wife since that was her favorite...and nothing


----------



## SPAM

I haven’t been to the party since they switched the official park closing time to 6pm. I am coming in at 4pm with my party ticket and got some pre party fp. My question is in practice what happens between 6-7pm? I’ll probably grab some dinner then but are rides running and do they check wristbands after 6 or starting at 7?


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Debated if I should watch this or not, but ultimately couldn’t resist.
> 
> Totally giddy.
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ular-fireworks/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q4wo0808190016A



I started that video, and DS7 heard just a second of it from across the room, came running, and was giddy too. 
We will be chilling along the back rail in the Plaza garden Aug 20th.
So glad I booked the dessert party for this, and MVMCP.


----------



## FoxC63

RJstanis said:


> Lumpy is the best descriptor of crowds at the party!
> 
> This all but guarantees (imho) the crowds will be HEA type crowds instead of the Halloween Wishes crowds I am use to. I'm probably going to have to bite the bullet and invest in holding spots way earlier than I have in the past. Still refuse to do the Dessert party though (I did end up cancelling it last month like I figured I would lol).
> 
> The show looks great. I too was on the fence on whether to watch the preview, and I only watched the video to see if there's mention of perimeter fireworks. That's the only true spoiler I want to know for my wife since that was her favorite...and nothing


Yup, didn't appreciate the spoilers (actual photos) being posted.


----------



## FoxC63

SPAM said:


> I haven’t been to the party since they switched the official park closing time to 6pm. I am coming in at 4pm with my party ticket and got some pre party fp. My question is in practice what happens between 6-7pm? I’ll probably grab some dinner then but are rides running and do they check wristbands after 6 or starting at 7?



In my 2017 Itinerary Thread  I posted what you can do between 4-7pm.  They will check wristbands at 6pm.


----------



## Cluelyss

SPAM said:


> I haven’t been to the party since they switched the official park closing time to 6pm. I am coming in at 4pm with my party ticket and got some pre party fp. My question is in practice what happens between 6-7pm? I’ll probably grab some dinner then but are rides running and do they check wristbands after 6 or starting at 7?


Yes, they will be checking wristbands after 6, but know that 4-7 is historically a very crowded time with the overlap of party guests and day guests (who can get into lines until 5:59). Use your FPs from 4-6 and plan dinner from 6-7 if you aren’t planning to line up for any exclusive characters.


----------



## CinderMelly

FoxC63 said:


> Yes, they are bookable.  I'm only going to MNSSHP and have booked FP's on my party tickets.  I booked three:
> 3:30-4:30
> 4:30-5:30
> 5:30-6pm
> 
> And I've been doing it for years.



That answers one of my questions!  I’m going on Nov 1 and am staying off property on the day of the party( I check into POR two days later). I have to wait for the 30 day mark to make MNSSHP day fast passes(4-6:30ish)correct?

I’ve never done a hard ticket event and the last time I was at the World they still used paper fast passes!


----------



## mckennarose

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I know we all know it’s coming, but this is really going to change Hub dynamics pre fireworks.  Party crowds already feel lumpy across the park anyway.  Going to be a big lump in the Hub.


Oh boy!  Well, we made it through being right up front for the Sanderson Sisters last year..... literally squished like sardines.....I guess we can handle more squishy (lumpy?) crowds!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

csusunshine said:


> I'm torn now, I have two kiddos that LOVE halloween and ANYTHING NBC but aren't huge fans of Fireworks, do I get the dessert party or not so they have a great view of the new show



I’m sure there will be some other reports that come in before mine, but I’ll be doing the dessert party in a couple of weeks and will be sure to report back.


----------



## FoxC63

CinderMelly said:


> That answers one of my questions!  I’m going on Nov 1 and am staying off property on the day of the party( I check into POR two days later). I have to wait for the 30 day mark to make MNSSHP day fast passes(4-6:30ish)correct?
> 
> I’ve never done a hard ticket event and the last time I was at the World they still used paper fast passes!



Yup.  30 days!


----------



## kyomagi

i guess i'll be saving a spot a little sooner than normal for the parade fireworks than normal


----------



## FoxC63

It's not just the first reports that are important, they all are.  We rely so much on your data to help our newbies, fellow DISer's returning from a long hiatus and for next years planning. Please be sure to include Date of Party on your posts as some of you will hopefully post when you return.  Thank You!


----------



## ninafeliz

Ok, after reading the recent posts I got spooked and booked the plaza gardens dessert party for August 16th (the terrace party is sold out),  I still don’t know if I want to give up the time to do this.  With the 5 day cancellation policy, when is the latest I can cancel?  Tomorrow the 10th, or Sunday the 11th?  Or is it the 12th, since that’s 5th day prior, inclusive of the 12th and 16th?


----------



## aldeanarmyangel

I am feeling a bit overwhelmed we are going on 8/20 will be our first time, fingers crossed for a great evening, with a side of going with the flow you are still in Disney! for crying out loud


----------



## sheila14

sherlockmiles said:


> UGGHH - They just announced that this will be a particularly active hurricane season.
> 10-17 named storms....


Oh well party will still go on rain or shine!!! I have a feeling there will be one when I go down but not much I can do.


----------



## LisaRay

So can I book my regular 3 FP during the morning at a different park with my hopper ticket and then book 3 FP with my party ticket for early evening in MK?


----------



## PolyRob

LisaRay said:


> So can I book my regular 3 FP during the morning at a different park with my hopper ticket and then book 3 FP with my party ticket for early evening in MK?


No, while the MNSSHP ticket is separate admission, it does not entitle you to three separate FP+ on the same day. Once you use your initial 3 FP+ in the morning, you can select 1 new FP+ attraction at a time like any other day in WDW.


----------



## FoxC63

aldeanarmyangel said:


> I am feeling a bit overwhelmed we are going on 8/20 will be our first time, fingers crossed for a great evening, with a side of going with the flow you are still in Disney! for crying out loud



Hopefully you have some things planned.  Post your itinerary and we'll take a look at it.


----------



## Jorjabelle

If we were to book the Plaza Garden View for the Dessert Party, we need to be at the Dessert Party from 8:45pm until 10:45pm?

Can we show up slightly late to the dessert party? 9:00 or 9:15pm?

After seeing the released projections for the new MNSSHP fireworks - I think I want to be somewhere we can adequately view the castle.

I’d like to not be squished to see the projections - just trying to figuring out how much time the Dessert Party would carve out of time to do other things.

And you can not see the 9:15 parade when doing the Dessert Party?


----------



## GinnyBear's_mom

Jorjabelle said:


> If we were to book the Plaza Garden View for the Dessert Party, we need to be at the Dessert Party from 8:45pm until 10:45pm?
> 
> Can we show up slightly late to the dessert party? 9:00 or 9:15pm?
> 
> After seeing the released projections for the new MNSSHP fireworks - I think I want to be somewhere we can adequately view the castle.
> 
> I’d like to not be squished to see the projections - just trying to figuring out how much time the Dessert Party would carve out of time to do other things.
> 
> And you can not see the 9:15 parade when doing the Dessert Party?


You don't have to show up at the start of the dessert party, they will let you in at 9:15. You unfortunately cannot get a good view of the parade from the dessert party.


----------



## Jorjabelle

Thanks!

We’re booked at Fort Wilderness - I originally booked for our October trip last year because of the special Headless Horseman experience at the Fort - which, sadly, got cancelled this year. Hopefully, it’ll be back when the DVC resort construction is done.

So I definitely want to see the parade for the Headless Horseman and the gravediggers dance.

So later parade will be on the schedule then. Good to know.


----------



## ddpatrick13

Tinks said:


> Fellow partiers, an annoying question:
> 
> Is it possible to do BOTH the firework dessert party with plaza garden viewing AND the Cruella snacks and drinks with parade viewing????  The Cruella event is down at Tony's and says the seating is for the 2nd parade.  I would imagine the fireworks would be before the second parade.
> 
> Any thoughts on this???  I currently have the firework dessert party but want the good viewing spots for the darn parade.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for helping a friend out!


I was wondering the same thing this morning. We already have Cruella’s booked so I tried to book the dessert party with plaza viewing but it wouldn’t let me, it said I needed to cancel the cruella first. My next question would be which do you would need a saved spot for the most? I want to see the new castle show but really love the parade. Wanted to add we are going to the first party


----------



## Mrspeaks

I’m sorry if this has been asked somewhere else in the thread. Do any of the dessert parties include both parade and fireworks viewing?


----------



## Disney Addicted

When do you think would be the least crowded/best time to stand in line for 7DMT if we are unable to snag a FP?  Entering the park at 4 PM.


----------



## ksromack

ddpatrick13 said:


> I was wondering the same thing this morning. We already have Cruella’s booked so I tried to book the dessert party with plaza viewing but it wouldn’t let me, it said I needed to cancel the cruella first. My next question would be which do you would need a saved spot for the most? I want to see the new castle show but really love the parade. Wanted to add we are going to the first party


You have to call to book the plaza viewing dessert party if you already have Cuella's booked.  The cm on the phone can override the error.


Mrspeaks said:


> I’m sorry if this has been asked somewhere else in the thread. Do any of the dessert parties include both parade and fireworks viewing?


Unfortunately, no.  Wouldnt that be great, though?


----------



## Selket

ninafeliz said:


> Ok, after reading the recent posts I got spooked and booked the plaza gardens dessert party for August 16th (the terrace party is sold out),  I still don’t know if I want to give up the time to do this.  With the 5 day cancellation policy, when is the latest I can cancel?  Tomorrow the 10th, or Sunday the 11th?  Or is it the 12th, since that’s 5th day prior, inclusive of the 12th and 16th?



I'm in the same boat - trying to decide whether to keep it or cancel.  Anyone know what day we'd have to cancel the Aug. 16th party with the 5 day cancel period?


----------



## Mrspeaks

I’m leaning towards doing the Plaza viewing party. With the show time starting at 10:15, how late can you walk over to the reserved area or do you have to be escorted? Could you check in at 8:45, have some desserts, leave to do some rides or trick or treat and then make your way back to the viewing spot?


----------



## kyomagi

Disney Addicted said:


> When do you think would be the least crowded/best time to stand in line for 7DMT if we are unable to snag a FP?  Entering the park at 4 PM.



First parade if you dont mind finding an OK spot for the fireworks.  Second if you dont mind waiting 20-30min


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Mrspeaks said:


> I’m leaning towards doing the Plaza viewing party. With the show time starting at 10:15, how late can you walk over to the reserved area or do you have to be escorted? Could you check in at 8:45, have some desserts, leave to do some rides or trick or treat and then make your way back to the viewing spot?



You have a decent amount of flexibility in what to do over that 1.5 hours.  Yes, you can check-in, eat, leave, then head to the viewing spot.  You just need your dessert party wristband to enter the plaza garden area, you don't need a CM escort.  

I will start by saying there really aren't any bad viewing spots in the garden, just subtle differences.  Typically, the garden will start to 'fill in' as you head towards show time.  I am a bit more anal about my spot than what I should be - I prefer back left on the rail - so I try to balance getting there too early vs not wanting to be there late when it is more full and just having to 'fill in' spots.  But where to peg that timing is really tough to be specific as it can vary on any night. 

I'm 'probably' going to check-in 9:30'ish, have a quick look at the desserts, bathroom break, then head to the garden.  

Last year, I 'watched' the first parade from the garden, so I checked in more like 9, had a quick bite, then went to the garden.  It is not a good view at all, but you are close enough to see some things and hear the audio, so it's OK for a quick parade fix (we then watch the second parade for real later on).  This was an OK plan for us, but did mean a lot of time in the garden, so not exactly ideal for how we do things.


----------



## Mrspeaks

GADisneyDad14 said:


> You have a decent amount of flexibility in what to do over that 1.5 hours.  Yes, you can check-in, eat, leave, then head to the viewing spot.  You just need your dessert party wristband to enter the plaza garden area, you don't need a CM escort.
> 
> I will start by saying there really aren't any bad viewing spots in the garden, just subtle differences.  Typically, the garden will start to 'fill in' as you head towards show time.  I am a bit more anal about my spot than what I should be - I prefer back left on the rail - so I try to balance getting there too early vs not wanting to be there late when it is more full and just having to 'fill in' spots.  But where to peg that timing is really tough to be specific as it can vary on any night.
> 
> I'm 'probably' going to check-in 9:30'ish, have a quick look at the desserts, bathroom break, then head to the garden.
> 
> Last year, I 'watched' the first parade from the garden, so I checked in more like 9, had a quick bite, then went to the garden.  It is not a good view at all, but you are close enough to see some things and hear the audio, so it's OK for a quick parade fix (we then watch the second parade for real later on).  This was an OK plan for us, but did mean a lot of time in the garden, so not exactly ideal for how we do things.


Thanks for your response. I think I’ll view it as holding me a good spot then.  We could check in at party open, snack and then head out for some more fun. Does the entrance remain open to get into the viewing area? I know for HEA the closer it gets the crowd moves in, would that make it hard for us get there?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Mrspeaks said:


> Thanks for your response. I think I’ll view it as holding me a good spot then.  We could check in at party open, snack and then head out for some more fun. Does the entrance remain open to get into the viewing area? I know for HEA the closer it gets the crowd moves in, would that make it hard for us get there?



While I'll caveat that who knows what will happen with this new show, but for HEA I give DIsney credit in keeping plenty of open paths around the Hub to get around when needed.  The paths around the garden are generally kept clear for flowing traffic.  That doesn't mean it's not hard to move around, it just means its possible.  

Inevitably one of my kiddos has to use the facilities 5 minutes before show time and I've often had to make the run from the garden to the restroom over to the left of the Plaza/by the bypass.  It's sort of like playing frogger to get around, but it's possible.  Ha!


----------



## FoxC63

Jorjabelle said:


> If we were to book the Plaza Garden View for the Dessert Party, we need to be at the Dessert Party from 8:45pm until 10:45pm?
> 
> Can we show up slightly late to the dessert party? 9:00 or 9:15pm?
> 
> After seeing the released projections for the new MNSSHP fireworks - I think I want to be somewhere we can adequately view the castle.
> 
> I’d like to not be squished to see the projections - just trying to figuring out how much time the Dessert Party would carve out of time to do other things.
> 
> And you can not see the 9:15 parade when doing the Dessert Party?



from 8:45pm until *10:35pm includes the fireworks.*

*Dessert Party Time:* 8:45 PM - Check in time, but can go or leave ANYTIME
*Fireworks Show Time:* 10:15 PM - Approximately 20 minutes
LINK


----------



## Kickstart

GADisneyDad14 said:


> You have a decent amount of flexibility in what to do over that 1.5 hours.  Yes, you can check-in, eat, leave, then head to the viewing spot.  You just need your dessert party wristband to enter the plaza garden area, you don't need a CM escort.
> 
> I will start by saying there really aren't any bad viewing spots in the garden, just subtle differences.  Typically, the garden will start to 'fill in' as you head towards show time.  I am a bit more anal about my spot than what I should be - I prefer back left on the rail - so I try to balance getting there too early vs not wanting to be there late when it is more full and just having to 'fill in' spots.  But where to peg that timing is really tough to be specific as it can vary on any night.
> 
> I'm 'probably' going to check-in 9:30'ish, have a quick look at the desserts, bathroom break, then head to the garden.
> 
> Last year, I 'watched' the first parade from the garden, so I checked in more like 9, had a quick bite, then went to the garden.  It is not a good view at all, but you are close enough to see some things and hear the audio, so it's OK for a quick parade fix (we then watch the second parade for real later on).  This was an OK plan for us, but did mean a lot of time in the garden, so not exactly ideal for how we do things.



Thanks for the insight!

Regarding the desserts at the viewing party.... do you know if they're the same as what's offered in the park during the MNSSHP?  I thought I read that somewhere.
I'm trying to decide if I should tell our group to skip the deserts in the park since we'll be able to get the same ones at the viewing party... assuming that's the case.


----------



## ninafeliz

[


ninafeliz said:


> Ok, after reading the recent posts I got spooked and booked the plaza gardens dessert party for August 16th (the terrace party is sold out),  I still don’t know if I want to give up the time to do this.  With the 5 day cancellation policy, when is the latest I can cancel?  Tomorrow the 10th, or Sunday the 11th?  Or is it the 12th, since that’s 5th day prior, inclusive of the 12th and 16th?





Selket said:


> I'm in the same boat - trying to decide whether to keep it or cancel.  Anyone know what day we'd have to cancel the Aug. 16th party with the 5 day cancel period?



Anyone?  I guess I had better decide by today to be sure.


----------



## supercarrie

Kickstart said:


> Thanks for the insight!
> 
> Regarding the desserts at the viewing party.... do you know if they're the same as what's offered in the park during the MNSSHP?  I thought I read that somewhere.
> I'm trying to decide if I should tell our group to skip the deserts in the park since we'll be able to get the same ones at the viewing party... assuming that's the case.



Last year, the dessert party included mini versions of several of the specialty desserts offered elsewhere. Hoping they do that this year, too, but we shall have to wait and see of course! It adds a little bit to the value in my mind, as no need to buy those specialty desserts around the park.


----------



## Marney0612

Any tips for meeting Moana at the Halloween party?  How long should I expect the line to be?  Is it best to do it early or late?  Thanks!


----------



## Shellbells

We just booked Cruella's for Sept 29th. I went back and forth on whether to do the dessert party or Cruella's. Finally decided on Cruella's because we have the dessert part booked for HEA during the AH on the 27th. 

Tbh, I'm still torn though. I LOVE parades and even though it's been over 15 years since I've seen the Disney's Halloween parade, it was my all-time favorite. I think fireworks are nice enough but I love the projections and music that go along with them. And HEA and the Halloween fireworks will be 2 very different shows. 
I also REALLY want to see the Hocus Pocus show and I'm worried about being stuck back at Tonys and trying to fight my way toward the castle with so many people on Main St and in the hub. 
I read the fine print and I'm just not convinced alcohol is included at Cruella's but I know most people say it will be so I hope I'm wrong. We aren't big drinkers but it does add to the value.
We won't be doing many rides, just the overlays, that's what we booked AH for. We plan on doing meet and greets, ToT and shows.
I'm excited for the first reviews to see if I made the right choice.


----------



## AntJulie

ninafeliz said:


> Anyone? I guess I had better decide by today to be sure.



It should be August 11th which is 5 days from the 16th.


----------



## mamamelody2

Disney Addicted said:


> When do you think would be the least crowded/best time to stand in line for 7DMT if we are unable to snag a FP?  Entering the park at 4 PM.



Right before close.


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

ddpatrick13 said:


> I was wondering the same thing this morning. We already have Cruella’s booked so I tried to book the dessert party with plaza viewing but it wouldn’t let me, it said I needed to cancel the cruella first. My next question would be which do you would need a saved spot for the most? I want to see the new castle show but really love the parade. Wanted to add we are going to the first party



If you wanted to do both others have said you can call and they will do it over the phone. If you only want to do one, and you are able to do the second parade, I would do the fireworks party and grab a spot in Frontierland for the parade. It’s a lot easier to grab one there than Main Street area. For fireworks everyone is squished into the same space. The parade has more viewing areas and 2 viewings. 



Mrspeaks said:


> I’m sorry if this has been asked somewhere else in the thread. Do any of the dessert parties include both parade and fireworks viewing?


 Unfortunately, no.


----------



## georgina

PolyRob said:


> This thread was invaluable for J&S last year!
> 
> I went days after the switch to Town Theater and was able to rework my pre-party plans. I was 4th in line arriving around 3:10pm with an AP. I was able to do the meet, enter the bypass for candy and photos, have a TS meal, and meet Elvis Stitch all without wasting actual party time. I really appreciate those early party goers and guests that give special updates with big changes!


Can you clarify something for me? Do you not need a party wristband to meet J&S? If you were in with an AP and get in line at 3:10 how do you get the wristband? I am planning to upgrade to an AP in Oct and may want to do this.


----------



## yorkieteacher

We are concerned that our DGS's, ages nearly 3 and nearly 7, may balk at going through the Haunted Mansion after dark at MNSSHP. We love the way it looks at night, and would love to be able to talk to Madame Carlotta and Renata, (how do you tell them apart, by the way?). Considering riding before dark and just walking by again after dark. From pictures, it looks like you can talk to them without being in the queue to ride. Can you?


----------



## FoxC63

Marney0612 said:


> Any tips for meeting Moana at the Halloween party?  How long should I expect the line to be?  Is it best to do it early or late?  Thanks!



2018 MOANA  Do it early on to avoid using actual party time.


----------



## FoxC63

georgina said:


> Can you clarify something for me? Do you not need a party wristband to meet J&S? If you were in with an AP and get in line at 3:10 how do you get the wristband? I am planning to upgrade to an AP in Oct and may want to do this.



Last year those waiting early in line to meet Jack & Sally were given their party wristbands by CM's.  We'll see if it's the same this year.


----------



## FoxC63

yorkieteacher said:


> We are concerned that our DGS's, ages nearly 3 and nearly 7, may balk at going through the Haunted Mansion after dark at MNSSHP. We love the way it looks at night, and would love to be able to talk to Madame Carlotta and Renata, (how do you tell them apart, by the way?). Considering riding before dark and just walking by again after dark. From pictures, it looks like you can talk to them without being in the queue to ride. Can you?


I have no clue how to tell them apart.  Yes, you can talk to them, ask them questions if given the opportunity from them.   My gal pal got to meet Madame Carlotta and have a picture taken with her unfortunately my camera phone sucks


----------



## Ursula_Fan

Hi folks--I apologize if a similar question has already been posted and answered. Am trying to figure out timing. 

We have APs and are going to the park around 1 pm to get in rides ahead of time. Right now we have 3 FPs for 3:30-4:30, 4:30-5:30 and 5:30-6. I just made plaza garden dessert reservations for the fireworks. When would you eat? I have a 6:30 pm Plaza reservation and a 5 pm. Would like to let one go. Any advice? Maybe eat earlier (around 3) and then do QS 6-7 pm for a snack before desserts? This is my first party--TIA!


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

FoxC63 said:


> I have no clue how to tell them apart.  Yes, you can talk to them, ask them questions if given the opportunity from them.   My gal pal got to meet Madame Carlotta and have a picture taken with her unfortunately my camera phone sucks


I could be wrong, but I think you can tell them apart by their dresses. Madame Carlotta’s dress skirt is all tiered ruffles, whereas Madame Renata’s dress skirt is only ruffled at the bottom with fabric pinned up to show it better.


----------



## mckennarose

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> I could be wrong, but I think you can tell them apart by their dresses. Madame Carlotta’s dress skirt is all tiered ruffles, whereas Madame Renata’s dress skirt is only ruffled at the bottom with fabric pinned up to show it better.


I had no idea!!  Thank you!
I'll have to go back and look at my pics from last year to see who we were actually watching.  LOL!  We had a lot of fun watching her interacting with the butler and guests.


----------



## FoxC63

Ursula_Fan said:


> Hi folks--I apologize if a similar question has already been posted and answered. Am trying to figure out timing.
> 
> We have APs and are going to the park around 1 pm to get in rides ahead of time. Right now we have 3 FPs for 3:30-4:30, 4:30-5:30 and 5:30-6. I just made plaza garden dessert reservations for the fireworks. When would you eat? I have a 6:30 pm Plaza reservation and a 5 pm. Would like to let one go. Any advice? Maybe eat earlier (around 3) and then do QS 6-7 pm for a snack before desserts? This is my first party--TIA!


Do this:  Eat earlier (around 3) and then do QS 6-7 pm for a snack before desserts


----------



## Ursula_Fan

FoxC63 said:


> Do this:  Eat earlier (around 3) and then do QS 6-7 pm for a snack before desserts


Thank you!!


----------



## FoxC63

@ninafeliz brought up a good point, some dessert reservations are filling up, have a look see.

I tested Tomorrowland, Plaza & Cruella's for a party size of 4, 3, 2 & 1 here are the results:

*Tomorrowland Terrace Dessert Party*
August 16th – Sold Out

Sept 29th – Limited Availability for party of one

Oct 1, 2019 – Sold Out

Oct 8th - Limited Availability for party of one

Oct 10th – Sold Out

Oct 11th - Sold Out

Oct 14th - Limited Availability for party of one

Oct 27th - Limited Availability for party of one

Oct 29th - Sold Out

Oct 31st - Sold Out

*Plaza Garden Dessert Party* - OPEN availability

*Cruella’s Halloween Hide-A-Way*

August 16th – Sold Out

Remember guests cancel reservations all the time.


----------



## BraveLittleToaster2

Hey all!
My first MNSSHP, we've only done the Christmas one before. 

My priority is to meet Jafar. What time will he start meeting, not until 7? Then we must see the first parade. If we can get any other characters that would be a bonus. Do you think meeting jafar and then going into another character line will kill too much time? We'd like to try a few of the rides and trick or treat a tiny bit. Just trying to fit in as much as possible.


----------



## yorkieteacher

FoxC63 said:


> I have no clue how to tell them apart.  Yes, you can talk to them, ask them questions if given the opportunity from them.   My gal pal got to meet Madame Carlotta and have a picture taken with her unfortunately my camera phone sucks


Do you have to be in the ride queue to see/talk to them?


----------



## PolyRob

georgina said:


> Can you clarify something for me? Do you not need a party wristband to meet J&S? If you were in with an AP and get in line at 3:10 how do you get the wristband? I am planning to upgrade to an AP in Oct and may want to do this.


Yes, prior to entering the line a CM verified each guest had MNSSHP admission with an iPad. About 30 minutes before Jack and Sally started meeting, 2 CMs came by verifying admission again and putting wristbands on guests.


----------



## mckennarose

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> I could be wrong, but I think you can tell them apart by their dresses. Madame Carlotta’s dress skirt is all tiered ruffles, whereas Madame Renata’s dress skirt is only ruffled at the bottom with fabric pinned up to show it better.


So I went through my pics from last year and by the ruffles, I would say we had Madame Carlotta.  She was a riot!


yorkieteacher said:


> Do you have to be in the ride queue to see/talk to them?


Either of the Madame's and the butler are up on the lawn in front of the HM, which is a few feet higher than the pavement where guests walk.  I *think* it was easier to see/talk to them once you exited the ride, but not from the ride queue going into the ride.  I know I saw her once when leaving HM ride exit and once when we were just passing, but you have to almost walk into where the ride exits....if that makes sense.


----------



## mckennarose

Ugh!  Trying to go over an itinerary with dh.....
What time do you think the 9:15 parade will clear the hub so we can get there for the new fireworks show?  I know it's going to be a madhouse and I didn't pay attention to the early parade last year as we watched the second one.  This new show has me a bit unnerved with planning!


----------



## vinotinto

FoxC63 said:


> @ninafeliz brought up a good point, some dessert reservations are filling up, have a look see.
> 
> I tested Tomorrowland, Plaza & Cruella's for a party size of 4, 3, 2 & 1 here are the results:
> 
> *Tomorrowland Terrace Dessert Party*
> August 16th – Sold Out
> 
> Sept 29th – Limited Availability for party of one
> 
> Oct 1, 2019 – Sold Out
> 
> Oct 8th - Limited Availability for party of one
> 
> Oct 10th – Sold Out
> 
> Oct 11th - Sold Out
> 
> Oct 14th - Limited Availability for party of one
> 
> Oct 27th - Limited Availability for party of one
> 
> Oct 29th - Sold Out
> 
> Oct 31st - Sold Out
> 
> *Plaza Garden Dessert Party* - OPEN availability
> 
> *Cruella’s Halloween Hide-A-Way*
> 
> August 16th – Sold Out
> 
> Remember guests cancel reservations all the time.


I think this is a good way to tell which parties will be most crowded.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

mckennarose said:


> Ugh!  Trying to go over an itinerary with dh.....
> What time do you think the 9:15 parade will clear the hub so we can get there for the new fireworks show?  I know it's going to be a madhouse and I didn't pay attention to the early parade last year as we watched the second one.  This new show has me a bit unnerved with planning!



It takes about 15 minutes for the parade to reach the hub and the parade, itself, is then 20 minutes long.


----------



## kyomagi

what time does everyone scope out a spot for the parade fireworks and actually get a decent spot?


----------



## FoxC63

kyomagi said:


> what time does everyone scope out a spot for the *parade fireworks *and actually get a decent spot?


Last year we recommended for the *PARADE*:
To get Front Row for the First Parade at *Frontierland* - At least 45 minutes to secure spots and 1hr. if Sold Out and at least 30 minutes for the Second Parade.

For *Main Street* - 1hr 20-30 minutes if Sold Out.

Now I would recommend:
To get Front Row for the First Parade at *Frontierland* - At least 1 hr. to secure spots and 1hr 20minutes if Sold Out and at least 45 minutes for the Second Parade.

For *Main Street* - 1hr 20-30 minutes if Sold Out. - NO CHANGE at this time.


----------



## kyomagi

FoxC63 said:


> Last year we recommended:
> To get Front Row for the First Parade at *Frontierland* - At least 45 minutes to secure spots and 1hr. if Sold Out and at least 30 minutes for the Second Parade.
> 
> For *Main Street* - 1hr 20-30 minutes if Sold Out.
> 
> Now I would recommend:
> To get Front Row for the First Parade at *Frontierland* - At least 1 hr. to secure spots and 1hr 20minutes if Sold Out and at least 45 minutes for the Second Parade.
> 
> For *Main Street* - 1hr 20-30 minutes if Sold Out. - NO CHANGE at this time.



ya i was gonna nab a main hub/main street area spot around 8:30.  It sucks that the majority of the two hours from starting to wait to the end of the fireworks is almost all downtime


----------



## FoxC63

BraveLittleToaster2 said:


> Hey all!  My first MNSSHP
> 
> My priority is to meet Jafar. What time will he start meeting, not until 7? Then we must see the first parade. If we can get any other characters that would be a bonus. Do you think meeting jafar and then going into another character line will kill too much time? We'd like to try a few of the rides and trick or treat a tiny bit. Just trying to fit in as much as possible.


3:30-6pm – Top Tier Character

6:30-7:15 – Any Character who start meeting at 7pm

7:15-8:00 – Any Character who start meeting at 7pm

8:00-9:35 – First Parade / This includes securing a spot and the *end time* of the parade.

Last year Jafar met at 7pm.  Remember NO times have been confirmed for 2019 for any of the characters.


----------



## FoxC63

kyomagi said:


> ya i was gonna nab a main hub/main street area spot around 8:30.  It sucks that the *majority of the two hours from starting to wait to the end of the fireworks is almost all downtime*



What do you mean?  How many people in your group and ages?


----------



## kyomagi

FoxC63 said:


> What do you mean?  How many people in your group and ages?




This trip there are 5 of us, one 25 and the rest mid 30's.  What i mean by that is, start waiting for the parade at 830, parade starts at 915; continue to wait in the same spot for fireworks, which starts at 1015 and ends at 1030

I would say we could catch the second parade, but im afraid that we would not get a good spot for the fireworks if we did not watch the first parade


----------



## FoxC63

vinotinto said:


> I think this is a good way to tell which parties will be most crowded.



Yes!  Especially since the *Official 2019 MNSSHP Guest List and Costume Thread* is lacking October party goers!  Not sure why that is or what's the big secret. 

It's not mandatory to post but it sure helps to understand what parties are going to be busiest not to mention the thread was made to benefit our community as a whole. 
LINK


----------



## FoxC63

kyomagi said:


> This trip there are 5 of us, one 25 and the rest mid 30's.  What i mean by that is, start waiting for the parade at 830, parade starts at 915; continue to wait in the same spot for fireworks, which starts at 1015 and ends at 1030
> 
> I would say we could catch the second parade, but im afraid that we would not get a good spot for the fireworks if we did not watch the first parade



Yes but you don't ALL have to stay there waiting either.  You can use *Tag Team*, few of you do other things like get a Magic Shot, Ride, get Sorcerer of the Magic Kingdom card, purchase popcorn buckets and merchandise, Trick or Treat.  Take turns and make sure everything is close by and use your cell to keep in touch. Tag Team is a beautiful thing, make it work for you.


----------



## RJstanis

FoxC63 said:


> Yes!  Especially since the *Official 2019 MNSSHP Guest List and Costume Thread* is lacking October party goers!  Not sure why that is or what's the big secret.
> 
> It's not mandatory to post but it sure helps to understand what parties are going to be busiest not to mention the thread was made to benefit our community as a whole.
> LINK



I wonder if its attributed to it still being so early into the season and people haven't fully committed yet. Then again maybe this year will be an anomaly like the summers the past couple of years,  I guess time will tell!



FoxC63 said:


> Yes but you don't ALL have to stay there waiting either.  You can use *Tag Team*, few of you do other things like get a Magic Shot, Ride, get Sorcerer of the Magic Kingdom card, purchase popcorn buckets and merchandise, Trick or Treat.  Take turns and make sure everything is close by and use your cell to keep in touch. Tag Team is a beautiful thing, make it work for you.



Absolutely this. We do this every year. Sometimes you can grab a quick low line character close by, or picnic dinner for everyone at your spot while waiting if you haven't eaten too  I'm all about divide and conquer and or multitasking when allowed!


----------



## FoxC63

Good Morning Peeps!

* Five more days until the first MNSSHP!  *


----------



## ckdsweet

It's our first MNSSHP on August 20 and I will be attending with my DD (3), DH, DMIL, and DFIL.  We're not doing any of the extra parties. 

This is our tentative, very loose plan. We are using a park ticket to enter a few hours early because we had gotten a 5 day ticket on points anyway but only intended on 4 park days plus the party  Wondering if this plan makes sense and is doable? Specifically, will MIckey & Minnie, and Tink be at the Town Square Theatre at those times... When does Jack and Sally replace them? I'm assuming if there were fastpasses available, Tink will be there.

The three year old would also very much like to meet Anastacia and Drizella as well as Winnie the Pooh and friends? Are the waits for these characters very long? 

Enter park at 1:20ish for BBB appointment at 1:50
After BBB appointment get Photopass photos at Sir Mickey's
Meet Rapunzel and Tiana at Fairytale Princess Hall
Fastpass from 2:50 - 3:50 for Cinderella and Elena
Meet Mickey and Minnie at Town Square Theatre
Fastpass from 3:50 - 4:50 for TinkerBell at Town Square Theatre
Take Bypass to get wristbands and candy bags
Dining Reservation at 4:30 for Be Our Guest
After Be Our Guest, Fastpass for Haunted Mansion (fastpass from 4:55-5:55)
Go to Seven Dwarves Mine Train
Mad Tea Party
Do some trick or treating (maybe send one or two of the adults to get a parade spot)
Watch parade
Watch fireworks
Maybe a run on Space Mountain before leaving for two of the grown-ups depending on how 3 yo is


----------



## areno79

I booked the Plaza Garden dessert party for Aug 16 the day the new fireworks teaser video came out. Now I’m trying to figure out the best way to catch the parade. This is why it feels like our entire party time is spent waiting! It’s just me and hubby so tag teaming isn’t really possible since we both have to be there to get our wristbands for the dessert party.


----------



## trishadono

Shellbells said:


> We just booked Cruella's for Sept 29th. I went back and forth on whether to do the dessert party or Cruella's. Finally decided on Cruella's because we have the dessert part booked for HEA during the AH on the 27th.
> 
> Tbh, I'm still torn though. I LOVE parades and even though it's been over 15 years since I've seen the Disney's Halloween parade, it was my all-time favorite. I think fireworks are nice enough but I love the projections and music that go along with them. And HEA and the Halloween fireworks will be 2 very different shows.
> I also REALLY want to see the Hocus Pocus show and I'm worried about being stuck back at Tonys and trying to fight my way toward the castle with so many people on Main St and in the hub.
> I read the fine print and I'm just not convinced alcohol is included at Cruella's but I know most people say it will be so I hope I'm wrong. We aren't big drinkers but it does add to the value.
> We won't be doing many rides, just the overlays, that's what we booked AH for. We plan on doing meet and greets, ToT and shows.
> I'm excited for the first reviews to see if I made the right choice.


A few years ago I took my mom on Disney Mom n me trip (usually it’s me and my dd). 

I did 2 days at bwi and 2 days at gf and planned our FPS accordingly, 

For transfer day I booked Tony’s for lunch. At check in I requested to sit outside and got lucky a table was available. 

I can’t describe how wonderful it was! Watching all the happy families coming and going on Main Street, a parade went by the sun was shining . We loved it! 

So after booking and canceling I added this party again, Even just to stand on the patio with a drink and people watch will be nice . Also last year I enjoyed all the music blaring and the Halloween lights projected on the buildings of Main Street. I think to have a place to cool off and recharge will be a good thing. 

It is pricey however every time I’ve added something like GVTR, CG brunch, last year Osborn Lights Dessert party.... I have not regretted it.  These upcharged  events kinda force you to slow down and smell the roses.... enjoy the magic of a Disney trip!


----------



## trishadono

ckdsweet said:


> It's our first MNSSHP on August 20 and I will be attending with my DD (3), DH, DMIL, and DFIL.  We're not doing any of the extra parties.
> 
> This is our tentative, very loose plan. We are using a park ticket to enter a few hours early because we had gotten a 5 day ticket on points anyway but only intended on 4 park days plus the party  Wondering if this plan makes sense and is doable? Specifically, will MIckey & Minnie, and Tink be at the Town Square Theatre at those times... When does Jack and Sally replace them? I'm assuming if there were fastpasses available, Tink will be there.
> 
> The three year old would also very much like to meet Anastacia and Drizella as well as Winnie the Pooh and friends? Are the waits for these characters very long?
> 
> Enter park at 1:20ish for BBB appointment at 1:50
> After BBB appointment get Photopass photos at Sir Mickey's
> Meet Rapunzel and Tiana at Fairytale Princess Hall
> Fastpass from 2:50 - 3:50 for Cinderella and Elena
> Meet Mickey and Minnie at Town Square Theatre
> Fastpass from 3:50 - 4:50 for TinkerBell at Town Square Theatre
> Take Bypass to get wristbands and candy bags
> Dining Reservation at 4:30 for Be Our Guest
> After Be Our Guest, Fastpass for Haunted Mansion (fastpass from 4:55-5:55)
> Go to Seven Dwarves Mine Train
> Mad Tea Party
> Do some trick or treating (maybe send one or two of the adults to get a parade spot)
> Watch parade
> Watch fireworks
> Maybe a run on Space Mountain before leaving for two of the grown-ups depending on how 3 yo is


Your plans look wonderful. Keep in mind 3 yo get tired so just don’t worry about it if she doesn’t want to do something you have planned, We went to wdw with my in-laws when my kids were little. We had some great times and good memories made. 

We just didn’t always get to do everything we wanted, I’d say 1/2 the time it was the kids , 1/2 the grandparents lol.


----------



## LadyRayado

We're going on the 16th - less than a week now! I have the Plaza Garden dessert party booked. Our plan is to arrive at 4pm, do our 3 FPs and hopefully catch the last MiSi party. We'll do rides from 6 to 8:45ish, and then check in for the dessert party around 9pm. After fireworks, we'll send two adults to Frontierland to find a spot for the parade - while the other two adults wrangle the kids and stroller and catch up to them. Hopefully that will work ok.


----------



## Jennie2003

Ok been following for a while and didn’t really see the answer yet... 
Need some help from some veteran MNSSHP goers, it’s our first time going and possibly our last since we usually go in the spring (teacher life ) we have littles who might not stick it out for the second parade but we really want to see the new fireworks. My original plan was to do the parade in Frontierland and see the Firweorks from a distance now with the new projections we are thinking dessert party for the ease, can you see the first parade and do the dessert party, maybe go down to the plaza early and just watch from there? Any thoughts would be so helpful!!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Jennie2003 said:


> Ok been following for a while and didn’t really see the answer yet...
> Need some help from some veteran MNSSHP goers, it’s our first time going and possibly our last since we usually go in the spring (teacher life ) we have littles who might not stick it out for the second parade but we really want to see the new fireworks. My original plan was to do the parade in Frontierland and see the Firweorks from a distance now with the new projections we are thinking dessert party for the ease, can you see the first parade and do the dessert party, maybe go down to the plaza early and just watch from there? Any thoughts would be so helpful!!



Hi there.  I’ve done this, but it is not really a “good” option.  Here’s an explanation and some pics from way upthread:   https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...lly-festive-celebration.3729471/post-60798415

Separately and not really related to your question, but I’m a fan of the dessert party with little ones.  Not sure of your ages (mine are 9 and 5 at the moment), but having the garden to spread out pre-show, plus the flexibility to maintain your spot if ‘nature calls’ have been big pluses for us. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## DisneyWishes14

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Hi there.  I’ve done this, but it is not really a “good” option.  Here’s an explanation and some pics from way upthread:   https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...lly-festive-celebration.3729471/post-60798415
> 
> 
> Separately and not really related to your question, but I’m a fan of the dessert party with little ones.  Not sure of your ages (mine are 9 and 5 at the moment) and having the garden to spread out pre-show, plus the flexibility to maintain you spot if ‘nature calls’ have been big pluses for us.
> 
> Hope that helps!



These are GREAT photos, thank you!!!!  Quick question - when you took these, were you standing on a curb (inside the plaza garden) or lifting your phone up high?  I am really struggling with how to fit in the first parade and the dessert party.  My plan was to stake out a spot on the curb right outside the plaza garden for the first parade and then just go late to the party, but, quite honestly, the view that is in your pictures would be just fine for us.  Otherwise, I know I'm going to have to be in the hub by 8:30/8:45 pm to stake out that parade spot, ugh.  Wish DS11 could stay up for the second parade!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

DisneyWishes14 said:


> These are GREAT photos, thank you!!!!  Quick question - when you took these, were you standing on a curb (inside the plaza garden) or lifting your phone up high?  I am really struggling with how to fit in the first parade and the dessert party.  My plan was to stake out a spot on the curb right outside the plaza garden for the first parade and then just go late to the party, but, quite honestly, the view that is in your pictures would be just fine for us.  Otherwise, I know I'm going to have to be in the hub by 8:30/8:45 pm to stake out that parade spot, ugh.  Wish DS11 could stay up for the second parade!



I was standing in the garden, on the normal ground.  The garden is at an oh-so-slightly higher elevation than the sidewalk/Main Street on that side of the garden, so you have just a touch of an elevation advantage.  But I’m talking really slight. 

I was probably holding my phone at or close to head level, which for me is 6’.

While it’s good for a partial parade fix, it’s definitely tough to make that a “quality” viewing spot, in my opinion.  When we did it, we later watched the second parade as our “real” parade viewing.  The second parade is way late for my kids, but I’m always amazed how they have often wanted to keep going, so it’s the one time I’ll splurge and just roll with it... but I pay for it the next day though.  

All of that being said, I may try this again in a few weeks.  Might depend on how the night is going.


----------



## Kickstart

Thanks FoxC63!


FoxC63 said:


> 3:30-6pm – Top Tier Character
> 
> 6:30-7:15 – Any Character who start meeting at 7pm
> 
> 7:15-8:00 – Any Character who start meeting at 7pm
> 
> 8:00-9:35 – First Parade / This includes securing a spot and the *end time* of the parade.
> 
> Last year Jafar met at 7pm.  Remember NO times have been confirmed for 2019 for any of the characters.



First time MNSSHP'er here... 
Does this mean for meeting Jack and Sally we should line up around 3:30 to 4:30?.... Do they start meeting early, or should we expect to be in line waiting for two hours?

I'm not quite sure what you meant by these guidelines:


FoxC63 said:


> ...
> 6:30-7:15 – Any Character who start meeting at 7pm
> 
> 7:15-8:00 – Any Character who start meeting at 7pm
> ...



For us, we're interested in meeting Jack and Sally, and Lots-o'.  
Not sure what the best approach would be.  We're thinking about doing MK earlier in the day, going back to the hotel after lunch to rest, and then come back after an early dinner for the party.. which would likely put us back in the park around 6:30pm.

Thanks!


----------



## Kickstart

Ah... ok, so likely "minni versions" at the viewing party.



supercarrie said:


> Last year, the dessert party included mini versions of several of the specialty desserts offered elsewhere. Hoping they do that this year, too, but we shall have to wait and see of course! It adds a little bit to the value in my mind, as no need to buy those specialty desserts around the park.



So, unless you've got to have the real McCoy, try to hold off and wait for the viewing party 

Thanks Carrie!


----------



## ninafeliz

LadyRayado said:


> We're going on the 16th - less than a week now! I have the Plaza Garden dessert party booked. Our plan is to arrive at 4pm, do our 3 FPs and hopefully catch the last MiSi party. We'll do rides from 6 to 8:45ish, and then check in for the dessert party around 9pm. After fireworks, we'll send two adults to Frontierland to find a spot for the parade - while the other two adults wrangle the kids and stroller and catch up to them. Hopefully that will work ok.





Jennie2003 said:


> Ok been following for a while and didn’t really see the answer yet...
> Need some help from some veteran MNSSHP goers, it’s our first time going and possibly our last since we usually go in the spring (teacher life ) we have littles who might not stick it out for the second parade but we really want to see the new fireworks. My original plan was to do the parade in Frontierland and see the Firweorks from a distance now with the new projections we are thinking dessert party for the ease, can you see the first parade and do the dessert party, maybe go down to the plaza early and just watch from there? Any thoughts would be so helpful!!



We are going to the first party, and as of now we have the garden dessert party booked and plan to see the first parade (I say as of now because I am really still debating about canceling today).  If we do keep it my plan is to watch the first parade from Liberty square or the LS end of frontierland, and then go around through fantasyland/tomorrowland to get to the terrace.  we would check in with essentially just enough time to get a plate of desserts and then get to the garden fairly last minute. 

None of this is my usual MO for add on parties, so I'm having mental problems with it lol, but I also don't want to lose so much regular Halloween party time for the dessert party. I totally understand about the previous posters lamenting all of the down time spent waiting around n order to see the fireworks and parade.  Normally when I do a dessert party we spend as long as we can just enjoying the party and atmosphere, and would get to the viewing area as early as possible to get the most ideal location (think HEA after fireworks dessert party or the starwars party in DHS.  You can do both - have lots of party time and get to the viewing area early for those).  In this case we would be wolfing down one plate of desserts and getting to the viewing area to get the last spots we can.  But I'm thinking we're really paying for a spot to see the fireworks more than anything, and I'm hoping we will be able to walk in last minute and have a decent spot for 2 kids and 2 short adults.

I wish we weren't doing the first party, so we would have an idea of what to expect for the new fireworks show viewing.  I also think the first one is going to be worse because all of the media/bloggers/vloggers want to get their videos/stories/opinions out there ASAP so they will all be there camped for good spots.  IDK, but I do know I'm spending too much time thinking about this and we should just be able to show up and have a good time without all of this stress and planning darn it!


----------



## FoxC63

ckdsweet said:


> It's our first MNSSHP on August 20 and I will be attending with my DD (3), DH, DMIL, and DFIL.  We're not doing any of the extra parties.
> 
> This is our tentative, very loose plan. We are using a park ticket to enter a few hours early because we had gotten a 5 day ticket on points anyway but only intended on 4 park days plus the party  Wondering if this plan makes sense and is doable? Specifically, will MIckey & Minnie, and Tink be at the Town Square Theatre at those times... When does Jack and Sally replace them? I'm assuming if there were fastpasses available, Tink will be there.
> 
> The three year old would also very much like to meet Anastacia and Drizella as well as Winnie the Pooh and friends? Are the waits for these characters very long?
> 
> Enter park at 1:20ish for BBB appointment at 1:50
> After BBB appointment get Photopass photos at Sir Mickey's
> Meet Rapunzel and Tiana at Fairytale Princess Hall
> Fastpass from 2:50 - 3:50 for Cinderella and Elena
> Meet Mickey and Minnie at Town Square Theatre
> Fastpass from 3:50 - 4:50 for TinkerBell at Town Square Theatre
> Take Bypass to get wristbands and candy bags
> Dining Reservation at 4:30 for Be Our Guest
> After Be Our Guest, Fastpass for Haunted Mansion (fastpass from 4:55-5:55)
> Go to Seven Dwarves Mine Train
> Mad Tea Party
> Do some trick or treating (maybe send one or two of the adults to get a parade spot)
> Watch parade
> Watch fireworks
> Maybe a run on Space Mountain before leaving for two of the grown-ups depending on how 3 yo is


Your plan looks good:
4:15-5:30  BOG ADR 4:30
5:30-6:15  SDMT
6:20-6:35  Mad Tea Party
6:40- Get in line for Trick or Treating - Where?
Watch Parade – Where?
Watch Fireworks – Where?

If you plan on being at MK on another day I suggest meeting Pooh & Gang at their  Meet & Greet location  or securing an ADR at  Crystal Palace .

I believe they also meet at Epcot,  United Kingdom ?  Please feel free to chime in.

Same with Anastasia and Drizella, secure ADR at 1900 Park Fare or Read THIS . Not sure what they did during MNSSHP last year, roam?   Again, feel free to chime in.


----------



## FoxC63

Kickstart said:


> For us, we're interested in meeting Jack and Sally, and Lots-o'.
> Not sure what the best approach would be.  We're thinking about doing MK earlier in the day, going back to the hotel after lunch to rest, and then come back after an early dinner for the party.. which would likely put us back in the park around 6:30pm.


Well if you plan on entering at 6:30 your wait to meet Jack & Sally just got longer and will take up party time.  The smart play would be to use your park ticket and get in line at 3-3:30 to meet them.  Last year they started meeting at 4:30 in Town Square Theater.  As for Lotso he met at 7pm and there is talk he wont be here.  Maybe replaced by Bo Peep.  No way of knowing how to plan for her until the first reports.  If the wait is long Disney may bump her from 7pm to 6:30 or so.


----------



## mckennarose

Ok, after seeing previews of the new fireworks show hubby and I decided to do the Plaza Garden dessert party!  We've done the HEA Plaza Garden party a few times and love not having to squish.  Besides....we'll be squishing for the Hocus Pocus show anyway.  
Now that I booked the party I feel some relief.  We will most likely do rides and such until dessert party time, then do the dessert party and watch the fireworks and then go over to Frontierland for the second parade.  Maybe around the back of the castle so we're not trying to cut across the crowds and craziness in the hub.  Watch the parade and then see the last Sanderson's show before we head out.


----------



## FoxC63

mckennarose said:


> Ok, after seeing previews of the new fireworks show hubby and I decided to do the Plaza Garden dessert party!  We've done the HEA Plaza Garden party a few times and love not having to squish.  Besides....we'll be squishing for the Hocus Pocus show anyway.
> Now that I booked the party I feel some relief.  We will most likely do rides and such until dessert party time, then do the dessert party and watch the fireworks and then go over to Frontierland for the second parade.  Maybe around the back of the castle so we're not trying to cut across the crowds and craziness in the hub.  Watch the parade and then see the last Sanderson's show before we head out.


Sounds like a perfect plan!  @areno79 are you reading this?


----------



## FoxC63

ninafeliz said:


> I wish we weren't doing the first party, so we would have an idea of what to expect for the new fireworks show viewing.  I also think the first one is going to be worse because all of the media/bloggers/vloggers want to get their videos/stories/opinions out there ASAP so they will all be there camped for good spots.  IDK, but I do know I'm spending too much time thinking about this and we should just be able to show up and have a good time without all of this stress and planning darn it!


Woof!  I think your overthinking and questioning yourself waaay too much amigo!  I think the first party will sell out or come close to it but even then having a plan will help so post it and let's go through it.


----------



## RJstanis

FoxC63 said:


> Your plan looks good:
> 4:15-5:30  BOG ADR 4:30
> 5:30-6:15  SDMT
> 6:20-6:35  Mad Tea Party
> 6:40- Get in line for Trick or Treating - Where?
> Watch Parade – Where?
> Watch Fireworks – Where?
> 
> If you plan on being at MK on another day I suggest meeting Pooh & Gang at their  Meet & Greet location  or securing an ADR at  Crystal Palace .
> View attachment 424779
> I believe they also meet at Epcot,  United Kingdom ?  Please feel free to chime in.
> 
> Same with Anastasia and Drizella, secure ADR at 1900 Park Fare or Read THIS . Not sure what they did during MNSSHP last year, roam?   Again, feel free to chime in.



They did roam last year in Fantasyland. I would also recommend @ckdsweet  getting in line for Pooh and friends before tea cups if a priority to meet them, and ride the cups afterwards. You really need to be in line no later than 615p though if you want any shot of being first group to meet them before they break the first time. It will be about an hour wait +/- though.


----------



## Kickstart

FoxC63 said:


> Well if you plan on entering at 6:30 your wait to meet Jack & Sally just got longer and will take up party time.  The smart play would be to use your park ticket and get in line at 3-3:30 to meet them.  Last year they started meeting at 4:30 in Town Square Theater.  As for Lotso he met at 7pm and there is talk he wont be here.  Maybe replaced by Bo Peep.  No way of knowing how to plan for her until the first reports.  If the wait is long Disney may bump her from 7pm to 6:30 or so.



Thanks again for the insight.

I'm not sure anyone in our group would be willing to wait over an hour in line for a meet & greet (even with Jack and Sally).  
We may just skip it then.... but something to consider depending how much energy we have and what the weather conditions are like.  Maybe try to schedule a dinner reservation in the park between 5-6 instead of eating at the resort prior to the party.


----------



## aldeanarmyangel

FoxC63 said:


> Hopefully you have some things planned.  Post your itinerary and we'll take a look at it.



This is my first time putting an itinerary together so please bear with me 

August 20
Me (Mom) and DD
910-1010 7DMT FP
1035-1135 Haunted Mansion FP
1135-1235 Jungle Cruise FP
1210 LTT Lunch (I realize this will be tight with the JC FP might have to rethink)
Hoping to grab a Pirates League cancellation somewhere before party time
Plaza Party with Garden View for fireworks
Only request from DD IS Seven Drawrfs, this is our first one so I am open to any and all of your seasoned suggestions.  

TIA


----------



## DisneyWishes14

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I was standing in the garden, on the normal ground.  The garden is at an oh-so-slightly higher elevation than the sidewalk/Main Street on that side of the garden, so you have just a touch of an elevation advantage.  But I’m talking really slight.
> 
> I was probably holding my phone at or close to head level, which for me is 6’.
> 
> While it’s good for a partial parade fix, it’s definitely tough to make that a “quality” viewing spot, in my opinion.  When we did it, we later watched the second parade as our “real” parade viewing.  The second parade is way late for my kids, but I’m always amazed how they have often wanted to keep going, so it’s the one time I’ll splurge and just roll with it... but I pay for it the next day though.
> 
> All of that being said, I may try this again in a few weeks.  Might depend on how the night is going.



This is great info, thank you!  We'll be in MK earlier in the day on our party day.  I may just go into the garden at that point to see if standing in that area might be a good solution for us.  If not, I'll plan on getting to the hub early and snagging seats there.  I really thought we would skip the parade this year.  At 11, DS has really acted too-cool-for-school about this party, but last night I asked him if there was something he was actually looking forward to and it was . . . the parade, LOL!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

aldeanarmyangel said:


> This is my first time putting an itinerary together so please bear with me
> 
> August 20
> Me (Mom) and DD
> 910-1010 7DMT FP
> 1035-1135 Haunted Mansion FP
> 1135-1235 Jungle Cruise FP
> 1210 LTT Lunch (I realize this will be tight with the JC FP might have to rethink)
> Hoping to grab a Pirates League cancellation somewhere before party time
> Plaza Party with Garden View for fireworks
> Only request from DD IS Seven Drawrfs, this is our first one so I am open to any and all of your seasoned suggestions.
> 
> TIA



Do you mind if I ask how old DD is?  Just curious.

My first reaction is that’s a long/hot day at the MK, but I asssume you know what you’re getting into.  

I don’t see any problem with your JC FP and LTT ADR.  If you do your FP at 11:35, you’ll be done in plenty of time to head over to LTT, baring some unusually long FP line.


----------



## aldeanarmyangel

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Do you mind if I ask how old DD is?  Just curious.
> 
> My first reaction is that’s a long/hot day at the MK, but I asssume you know what you’re getting into.
> 
> I don’t see any problem with your JC FP and LTT ADR.  If you do your FP at 11:35, you’ll be done in plenty of time to head over to LTT, baring some unusually long FP line.


She’s 11, yea we know it will be a long day we are just looking forward to as much time in the parks as possible, we don’t get down nearly enough.


----------



## RJstanis

aldeanarmyangel said:


> This is my first time putting an itinerary together so please bear with me
> 
> August 20
> Me (Mom) and DD
> 910-1010 7DMT FP
> 1035-1135 Haunted Mansion FP
> 1135-1235 Jungle Cruise FP
> 1210 LTT Lunch (I realize this will be tight with the JC FP might have to rethink)
> Hoping to grab a Pirates League cancellation somewhere before party time
> Plaza Party with Garden View for fireworks
> Only request from DD IS Seven Drawrfs, this is our first one so I am open to any and all of your seasoned suggestions.
> 
> TIA



I know you said you have limited time so you're trying to squeeze as much as possible. I'd consider taking a small break in the afternoon. Even an hour break/nap will do wonders for keeping you charged for the evening, plus get you out of the brunt of the death ray heat time of the day  . 15+ hours in a Orlando Park in the heat of Aug is a dreadful feat. I live in similar heat and I would be hard pressed to survive that long.

If 7D is your only main priority character that should be an easy one. Just line up early before the party to guarantee a visit and preserve actual party time.

Dont forget to try and snag any remaining 4th FP after your last one for the later afternoon, even if you decide to take a quick break.


----------



## itrek

There are 4 of us going to MNSSHP.  3 of us have magic bands but the 4th person does not have a band.  I was able to make Fastpasses for all of us between 3:30 - 6:00 as I've done in the past.  Our Fastpasses are linked to our bands but how would the 4th in our party without a band scan in at the ride entrances?


----------



## Araminta18

So hard to know priorities with so much informatino unannounced, but our priorities are meeting the Gravediggers, photos that are new this year (if they're the same as last year, meh), the parade, the fireworks, and the Space Mountain and Monsters Inc overlay. 

Aug 16th Itinerary--just me and DH:

*2 pm (if we're lucky and find a DVC member to adopt DH...)* or 4 pm: arrive
3:05 to 4:05 pm: BTMRR fastpass...probably gonna miss this but hey, just in case everything lines up right and they let us in a little bit early...*shrugs*
4:15 to 5:15 pm: Jungle Cruise fastpass
5:20 to 6 pm: Buzz Lightyear fastpass
6 to 7 pm: rides in Tomorrowland/Fantasyland? just wandering?
7 pm to 8:45: Cadaver Dans, pictures, meet the Gravediggers (hopefully they're nearby...), Haunted Mansion, maybe some trick or treating or riding Pirates if line is short
8:45 to 9:15: stake out spot for parade in Frontierland (on the side closest to Tom Sawyer island) while grabbing food from Pecos Bills
9:15 to 9:35: parade
9:35 to 10:15:  go through Fantasyland to ride teacups with overlay, then head into the hub and see if we can sneak into a good spot without hanging out for a ton of time since it's just Trevor and me 
10:15 to 10:35 Fireworks!
10:35 to 11:35 pm: sneak over to go through Monster's Inc Laugh Floor and ride Space Mountain
11:35 to midnight: trick or treating/wandering! 

My very general plan is to start over in Frontierland/Adventureland and catch the first parade over there, and then sneak off through Fantasyland to get to the Tomorrowland side of the park to watch the fireworks, so that when the fireworks are done we can *immediately exit *and head over to Space Mountain and Monsters Inc Laugh Floor.  We'll go trick or treating near the end of the night, and as far as snacks/shopping, that I'll figure out once it's announced and I decide if any of them are interesting. 

So, does that look ok?  I'm a bit terrified of the first party, but I'm hopeful that most of the crowds will be media focused on the parade/fireworks, and I think with just the two of us (and we're both fairly tall), we should be ok without staking out spots for tons of time in advance.  *crossing fingers*


----------



## FoxC63

Araminta18 said:


> So hard to know priorities with so much informatino unannounced, but our priorities are meeting the Gravediggers, photos that are new this year (if they're the same as last year, meh), the parade, the fireworks, and the Space Mountain and Monsters Inc overlay.
> 
> Aug 16th Itinerary--just me and DH:
> 
> 2 pm (if we're lucky and find a DVC member to adopt DH...) or 4 pm: arrive
> 3:05 to 4:05 pm: BTMRR fastpass...probably gonna miss this but hey, just in case everything lines up right and they let us in a little bit early...*shrugs*
> 4:15 to 5:15 pm: Jungle Cruise fastpass
> 5:20 to 6 pm: Buzz Lightyear fastpass
> 6 to 7 pm: rides in Tomorrowland/Fantasyland? just wandering?
> 7 pm to 8:45: Cadaver Dans, pictures, meet the Gravediggers (hopefully they're nearby...), Haunted Mansion, maybe some trick or treating or riding Pirates if line is short
> 8:45 to 9:15: stake out spot for parade in Frontierland (on the side closest to Tom Sawyer island) while grabbing food from Pecos Bills
> 9:15 to 9:35: parade
> 9:35 to 10:15:  go through Fantasyland to ride teacups with overlay, then head into the hub and see if we can sneak into a good spot without hanging out for a ton of time since it's just Trevor and me
> 10:15 to 10:35 Fireworks!
> 10:35 to 11:35 pm: sneak over to go through Monster's Inc Laugh Floor and ride Space Mountain
> 11:35 to midnight: trick or treating/wandering!
> 
> My very general plan is to start over in Frontierland/Adventureland and catch the first parade over there, and then sneak off through Fantasyland to get to the Tomorrowland side of the park to watch the fireworks, so that when the fireworks are done we can *immediately exit *and head over to Space Mountain and Monsters Inc Laugh Floor. We'll go trick or treating near the end of the night, and as far as snacks/shopping, that I'll figure out once it's announced and I decide if any of them are interesting.
> 
> So, does that look ok?  I'm a bit terrified of the first party, but I'm hopeful that most of the crowds will be media focused on the parade/fireworks, and I think with just the two of us (and we're both fairly tall), we should be ok without staking out spots for tons of time in advance.  *crossing fingers*



I'm liking your plan.  I would switch out BTMR for something else.  We went on Halloween night for years without waiting for this ride and your date has a high risk for selling out.  I think two adults you'll be just fine ducking in and out, no worries there!

Hope everyone remembers to pick up their Sorcerer of the Magic Kingdom Card.  Make sure to stop at the Main Street Fire Station as well as put it on your itinerary.  If it's not written down you'll most likely forget, kinda out of sight - out of mind.  Must have party wristbands on.


----------



## FoxC63

@GADisneyDad14 I'm not sure when the refurbishment list goes up for August but should we have seen something by now?


----------



## blakefamily

We are going 9/24.  And just got plaza dessert party tickets. Excited to see the fireworks show without staking out a spot early.  There are 6in our group.


----------



## Pucks104

blakefamily said:


> We are going 9/24.  And just got plaza dessert party tickets. Excited to see the fireworks show without staking out a spot early.  There are 6in our group.


We are doing the same on 9/22. So excited!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

FoxC63 said:


> @GADisneyDad14 I'm not sure when the refurbishment list goes up for August but should we have seen something by now?



Hmmm, you’ll have to help me out a bit as to which refurb list / source you’re talking about.  Do you mean the one on the wdwinfo?


----------



## mkb3

I was able to get a Pirates FP for 3:10 - 4:10 as I want to see it with and without the overlay.  Think it’s possible to get in and over there in 10 minutes?


----------



## RN2003AZ

I have an interesting question I can’t find the answer to... Let’s say a set of parents and 2 year old go to the party but the grandparents don’t. If the toddler gets tired can the parents leave to bring the child to the grandparents waiting outside the gates (they’re staying at BLT) and then re-enter MK back to the party?


----------



## FoxC63

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Hmmm, you’ll have to help me out a bit as to which refurb list / source you’re talking about.  Do you mean the one on the wdwinfo?



Updated 8/5/2019 Senior moment! And I can actually say that, well according to AARP I can. 

Thank you!


----------



## FoxC63

RN2003AZ said:


> I have an interesting question I can’t find the answer to... Let’s say a set of parents and 2 year old go to the party but the grandparents don’t. If the toddler gets tired can the parents leave to bring the child to the grandparents waiting outside the gates (they’re staying at BLT) and then re-enter MK back to the party?



Yes. You are free to come and go from the party.


----------



## FoxC63

mkb3 said:


> I was able to get a Pirates FP for 3:10 - 4:10 as I want to see it with and without the overlay.  Think it’s possible to get in and over there in 10 minutes?



Well, what time were you planning on being at MK gates?  If Disney lets guests in at 3:45 no problem but other wise you still have to get through this...


----------



## mckennarose

I'm looking for suggestions on when to check in to the dessert party.  We've done the HEA party a few times but I'm wondering what the procedure is for the Halloween dessert party and if it differs?  I know the confirmation says check in is at 8:45, but we've checked in the regular HEA dessert party earlier than the posted time.


----------



## FoxC63

mckennarose said:


> I'm looking for suggestions on when to check in to the dessert party.  We've done the HEA party a few times but I'm wondering what the procedure is for the Halloween dessert party and if it differs?  I know the confirmation says check in is at 8:45, but we've checked in the regular HEA dessert party earlier than the posted time.



That's what I'd like to know too.  In the past didn't they allow check in at 4:30? Am I mistaken?  My friend and I didn't do that last year and I don't recall reading about a 4:30 time frame.  Please feel free to chime in.


----------



## mckennarose

FoxC63 said:


> That's what I'd like to know too.  In the past didn't they allow check in at 4:30? Am I mistaken?  My friend and I didn't do that last year and I don't recall reading about a 4:30 time frame.  Please feel free to chime in.


Wow, if you can check in the dessert party THAT early that would be helpful!  I hope it's true, or at least some time way before 8:45!

The times that we've done the regular HEA dessert party, the line to check in can get pretty long.


----------



## HookPan

Does anyone find it really odd they have not released any information yet?


----------



## blakefamily

I thought I've read that you can ask for to go container for dessert party and take dessert to the plaza to eat while watching fireworks....can anyone confirm??   For HEA dessert party in February we asked for drink cups to take coffee to the plaza, but unsure about dessert??


----------



## FoxC63

HookPan said:


> Does anyone find it really odd they have not released any information yet?


Agreed.  To be fair Disney has had their hands full.  So much Star Wars, kinda tired of it too.


----------



## FoxC63

blakefamily said:


> I thought I've read that you can ask for to go container for dessert party and take dessert to the plaza to eat while watching fireworks....can anyone confirm??   For HEA dessert party in February we asked for drink cups to take coffee to the plaza, but unsure about dessert??


Someone posted they had them at TT.  Last year my girlfriend brought a container.  No issue.


----------



## Jorjabelle

Surprisingly not tired of Star Wars.  Like the old Girl Scout motto - make new friends, but keep the old, one is silver and the other’s gold. 

SWGE is for the super excited nerdy girl in me who can build her own droid - carried around in a backpack hand sewn - that interacts with the land and other droids it meets while I’m walking around playing with other fellow resistance fighters in an interactive game on my “Datapad”.  That’s some next level Star Wars kid dreams made real right there.

But my heart first beat to the thrill of the Haunted Mansion music on the Disneyland record I played on my Fisher Price record player.  I remember watching the Disney Halloween special with Jonathan Winters and the Sleepy Hollow cartoon in an assembly at school.  And the thrill the first time I saw the Headless Horseman ride through the crowd at my first MNSSHP 12 yrs ago.

So happy I can do both in October.  And grateful for the great ideas shared here - like booking 3 FPs in the 3:30 - 6 pm window and booking the plaza garden Dessert Party to see the new show.


----------



## GinnyBear's_mom

ckdsweet said:


> It's our first MNSSHP on August 20 and I will be attending with my DD (3), DH, DMIL, and DFIL.  We're not doing any of the extra parties.
> 
> This is our tentative, very loose plan. We are using a park ticket to enter a few hours early because we had gotten a 5 day ticket on points anyway but only intended on 4 park days plus the party  Wondering if this plan makes sense and is doable? Specifically, will MIckey & Minnie, and Tink be at the Town Square Theatre at those times... When does Jack and Sally replace them? I'm assuming if there were fastpasses available, Tink will be there.
> 
> The three year old would also very much like to meet Anastacia and Drizella as well as Winnie the Pooh and friends? Are the waits for these characters very long?
> 
> Enter park at 1:20ish for BBB appointment at 1:50
> After BBB appointment get Photopass photos at Sir Mickey's
> Meet Rapunzel and Tiana at Fairytale Princess Hall
> Fastpass from 2:50 - 3:50 for Cinderella and Elena
> Meet Mickey and Minnie at Town Square Theatre
> Fastpass from 3:50 - 4:50 for TinkerBell at Town Square Theatre
> Take Bypass to get wristbands and candy bags
> Dining Reservation at 4:30 for Be Our Guest
> After Be Our Guest, Fastpass for Haunted Mansion (fastpass from 4:55-5:55)
> Go to Seven Dwarves Mine Train
> Mad Tea Party
> Do some trick or treating (maybe send one or two of the adults to get a parade spot)
> Watch parade
> Watch fireworks
> Maybe a run on Space Mountain before leaving for two of the grown-ups depending on how 3 yo is


Since you are going in early with a park ticket that day maybe try to meet Anastasia and Drizella before the party, they are usually out by the castle until around 3 (check MDE). Your BOG reservation may take more than an hour (many people report 1.5-2 hours for dinner, it is signature dining after all) so be prepared to possibly miss your HM fastpass. Dining for that long with a 3 year old may not be that fun, perhaps switch to Crystal Palace for dinner as it takes about an hour and would be more fun for your little one. Pooh and friends may take around an hour in line during the party.  You can meet Tigger and Pooh together during the day prior to the party (check MDE for times) with about a 30 minute wait.


----------



## evlaina

mkb3 said:


> I was able to get a Pirates FP for 3:10 - 4:10 as I want to see it with and without the overlay.  Think it’s possible to get in and over there in 10 minutes?


You can get into the FP line 5 minutes before your official time and 15 minutes after, so you technically have until 4:25pm to get in. You'll make it!


----------



## StephenM84

So is Jungle Cruise the only big ride closed for MNSSHP?


----------



## merry_nbright

Okay so because I’m obsessed with seeing these fireworks and refuse to wait around for hours, I’ve decided to splurge on the Plaza Garden viewing party. Where is the viewing located? On the green? I’ve never done this before and would love a run down on how it works. Thanks, friends!


----------



## merry_nbright

StephenM84 said:


> So is Jungle Cruise the only big ride closed for MNSSHP?



Usually, yes. Most of the other big rides are running.


----------



## rlessig

mkb3 said:


> I was able to get a Pirates FP for 3:10 - 4:10 as I want to see it with and without the overlay.  Think it’s possible to get in and over there in 10 minutes?


With the 15 Minute grace period ,which they allow, as long as you are there by 4:25 you should be OK.
Edit to add: I just saw a previous poster say the same thing so basically i concur with them that you should not have a problem.


----------



## ksromack

merry_nbright said:


> Okay so because I’m obsessed with seeing these fireworks and refuse to wait around for hours, I’ve decided to splurge on the Plaza Garden viewing party. Where is the viewing located? On the green? I’ve never done this before and would love a run down on how it works. Thanks, friends!


If you are looking at the castle there are two "greens".  Plaza viewing is the on on the right.


----------



## mckennarose

Here you go... Plaza Garden Viewing area circled in red:


----------



## merry_nbright

mckennarose said:


> Here you go... Plaza Garden Viewing area circled in red:View attachment 425021
> View attachment 425021



PERFECT! Thank you!!!


----------



## OfCourseTheresAlwaysMyWay

Just bought my ticket! This will be my first ever time at the party. I'm super excited.

I'm weighing the dessert party/Cruella add-ons. I don't have any sense of how crowded things get at the party vs. a normal Magic Kingdom parade/fireworks. I'll be there October 1st.

I am 6'4". The number one benefit of being so tall is that you can see well for stuff like this without camping out for an hour beforehand.

Would you spend the extra $$$?


----------



## kyomagi

StephenM84 said:


> So is Jungle Cruise the only big ride closed for MNSSHP?



Jungle Cruise - Closed
carousel of progress - Closed
Philarmagic - Trick or treat spot w/ old mickey mouse halloween episodes running on screen


----------



## poppinsmomof2

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Debated if I should watch this or not, but ultimately couldn’t resist.
> 
> Totally giddy.
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ular-fireworks/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q4wo0808190016A



It looks so good! I can't wait to see it in person!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

merry_nbright said:


> Okay so because I’m obsessed with seeing these fireworks and refuse to wait around for hours, I’ve decided to splurge on the Plaza Garden viewing party. Where is the viewing located? On the green? I’ve never done this before and would love a run down on how it works. Thanks, friends!



@mckennarose answered your question already, but the first few posts of this thread have a bunch of pics/visuals if needed:  https://www.disboards.com/threads/mk-happily-ever-after-dessert-party-parties-discussion.3604693/

(Pics are HEA, but same info on location/setup/view applies)


----------



## FoxC63

Look what ShopDisney just added:

*The Haunted Mansion Ear Headband *by Kim Irvine – 50th Anniversary $78.00

This will be Sold Out LINK


----------



## magicband

First time party goer here. One of the biggest reasons we're doing it is to see the hocus pocus show and the fireworks. Does it make sense to watch the fireworks at 10:15 and just stay if we have a good spot for the 10:45 hocus pocus show? And is it wise to claim a spot an hour before? My mom has never seen the castle projections before, and we're short people, so I want to make sure we get a good viewing spot. Can't splurge on a dessert party because the halloween party ticket was our splurge this trip!


----------



## Disney Addicted

kyomagi said:


> Philarmagic - Trick or treat spot w/ old mickey mouse halloween episodes running on screen



Does the regular show run until 7 pm and then the halloween episodes?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Disney Addicted said:


> Does the regular show run until 7 pm and then the halloween episodes?



It’ll run until 6pm.  I’m not sure at exactly what point they turn on the Halloween episodes, I suspect 7pm (don’t know that for sure though).


----------



## GADisneyDad14

So since we’re in party week, let’s see what this week’s Time Guide tells us about various MK schedules. 

FYI, here’s a handy link that posts the Times Guide each week, courtesy of Orlando Theme Park News:  http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/p/weekly-walt-disney-world-times-guides.html

Shows or attractions with irregular (meaning, not at 6pm park closing) closing times on Friday:

Mickey and Minnie Meet at Town Square Theatre - 5:30pm
Tinker Bell Meet at Town Square Theater - 5:30pm
Tiki Room - 5pm 
Ariel in Her Grotto - 5:30pm
Pete’s Silly Sideshow - 4:30pm
Princess Fairytale Hall - 5:30pm
Buzz Lightyear Meet - 4:35pm 
MK Monorail  - 1am

If I’m not mistaken, this all seems pretty consistent with last year.  Note that this list only includes attractions with a DIFFERENT time on Friday/MNSSHP day vs the rest of the regular days of the week. 

And remember that the daily Festival of Fantasy parade shifts from 3pm to 2pm starting this Friday daily for the duration of both MNSSHP and MVMCP season.


----------



## poppinsmomof2

blakefamily said:


> We are going 9/24.  And just got plaza dessert party tickets. Excited to see the fireworks show without staking out a spot early.  There are 6in our group.



We will be going on 9/24 as well! There are 4 of us, but we aren't doing any of the extra parties. Hoping it won't be too crazy for the fireworks!


----------



## Princess Michele

I am working on our plans for our party nights.  I know the 7 Dwarfs do not sign autographs.  Are there other characters who do not sign during the parties?  Thank you.


----------



## mckennarose

OfCourseTheresAlwaysMyWay said:


> Just bought my ticket! This will be my first ever time at the party. I'm super excited.
> 
> I'm weighing the dessert party/Cruella add-ons. I don't have any sense of how crowded things get at the party vs. a normal Magic Kingdom parade/fireworks. I'll be there October 1st.
> 
> I am 6'4". The number one benefit of being so tall is that you can see well for stuff like this without camping out for an hour beforehand.
> 
> Would you spend the extra $$$?


Well, I'm pretty petite at 5'1" so it is way more difficult for me to see at times.  We did the dessert party for a few reasons;
1. for a better view of the castle projections
2. we've done the HEA dessert party a few times before and enjoy it
3. we figure it would be a nice break to sit and relax with something to nibble on
4. we're celebrating our anniversary on this trip (30 years!) and would like to do something special
I *think* you'll be fine to see over people's head, my concern would be HOW many people will be will be crammed into the hub area.  If you're back a little, you should be fine.  Just don't wait too long to get a spot for the fireworks because if you try to squeeze into a spot too close or in a designated path, the CM's are pretty aggressive in making people move to keep those paths open.


magicband said:


> First time party goer here. One of the biggest reasons we're doing it is to see the hocus pocus show and the fireworks. Does it make sense to watch the fireworks at 10:15 and just stay if we have a good spot for the 10:45 hocus pocus show? And is it wise to claim a spot an hour before? My mom has never seen the castle projections before, and we're short people, so I want to make sure we get a good viewing spot. Can't splurge on a dessert party because the halloween party ticket was our splurge this trip!


We've only done MNSSHP for the first time last year, but I can say that yes, if you are already in that area for the fireworks it would be a good idea to just stay there for the next HP show.  Actually, you may not be able to easily move FROM that spot if you are down really close to the castle at that time.  It's pretty crowded in that area and after a certain point, it's wall to wall people.  Keep in mind that as soon as the parade moves from the hub area people will flood forward toward the stage for the shows.

We watched the second parade in Frontierland last year, cut through Adventureland by Jungle Cruise as soon as the parade passed us (with a quick bathroom stop!) and made it to the hub as the parade was rounding the circle.  As soon as it passed we went straight to the front toward the castle for the last HP show of the night and we had a spectacular view.  BUT...it is crowded so if anyone in your party is sensitive to that, you might want to watch from back farther.

I'm not sure if people realize it or not, but the area right in front of the castle stage is actually sloped downward as you get closer to the castle.  If you're farther back near the gardens the stage is pretty much eye level, when you're right in front of the castle the stage is several feet higher that you're slightly looking up.


----------



## magicband

mckennarose said:


> We watched the second parade in Frontierland last year, cut through Adventureland by Jungle Cruise as soon as the parade passed us (with a quick bathroom stop!) and made it to the hub as the parade was rounding the circle. As soon as it passed we went straight to the front toward the castle for the last HP show of the night and we had a spectacular view. BUT...it is crowded so if anyone in your party is sensitive to that, you might want to watch from back farther.



Thanks for that! Was that a good place to view the fireworks from too? I've seen some people say if you're too close to the castle it's not as good for the fireworks. What was your experience?


----------



## mckennarose

I found pics to show the castle slope:
The one on the left is the early HP show from further back, the right is before the midnight HP show close to the front.

Sorry about the quality!  I was trying to rotate the pics and they got a little choppy on the edges!


----------



## mckennarose

magicband said:


> Thanks for that! Was that a good place to view the fireworks from too? I've seen some people say if you're too close to the castle it's not as good for the fireworks. What was your experience?


We didn't watch the fireworks from the front last year.  But, with the new projections you need to be close in the hub, but not too close.  
I'll see if I can post a pic of where we stood last year.  It was where we were going to try for this year's show before we decided to do the dessert party.


----------



## mkb3

FoxC63 said:


> I'm liking your plan.  I would switch out BTMR for something else.  We went on Halloween night for years without waiting for this ride and your date has a high risk for selling out.  I think two adults you'll be just fine ducking in and out, no worries there!
> 
> Hope everyone remembers to pick up their Sorcerer of the Magic Kingdom Card.  Make sure to stop at the Main Street Fire Station as well as put it on your itinerary.  If it's not written down you'll most likely forget, kinda out of sight - out of mind.  Must have party wristbands on.



So BTMR is a walk on during party nights?  We have a FP for this but thought about getting a Haunted Mansion one instead.  Would that be a smart move?  We will also ride it again later in the night with the characters out front.


----------



## ColonelHathi

We are getting close to out FP booking data and wondering about which MK attractions to nab?  We won't have another MK day this trip, it's just DD and I and we went last August.  We're also planning to get to the park to enter by 4 pm with our party ticket:

3:30 slot - Jungle Cruise (this is a MUST for me)
4:30 slot - SDMT or move that to the 5:30 slot?
5:30 slot - either BTMR, Splash or PP???

I will probably try to adjust FP times after we ride if anything else is available, but not sure which to prioritize - BTMR, Splash or PP?  Does it make more sense to do Frontierland rides at the 4:30 slot (avoid zig-zagging)  and move SDMT to the 5:30 slot knowing it will likely be harder to move up?


----------



## mckennarose

Ok: Here is about where we stood last year.  I made sure to ask a CM that was in the area if it was ok to stand there because they will make you move if it's not an accepted area.  The redline is our path from Adventureland.


And this was our view.  I stood behind a trash can because I am so short and I knew no one could stand directly in front of me, lol!
Again, sorry about the pic, I grabbed it from a video.


----------



## magicband

mckennarose said:


> Ok: Here is about where we stood last year.  I made sure to ask a CM that was in the area if it was ok to stand there because they will make you move if it's not an accepted area.  The redline is our path from Adventureland.
> View attachment 425073
> 
> And this was our view.  I stood behind a trash can because I am so short and I knew no one could stand directly in front of me, lol!
> Again, sorry about the pic, I grabbed it from a video.
> View attachment 425074



Thanks! This is really helpful. I too am quite short, so I appreciate the trash can tip hahaha, very smart!


----------



## kyomagi

Here is a sneak peak at this years Halloween Merch!  This is generic halloween, not the party


----------



## mckennarose

After watching the fireworks video from last year, I've decided I'll be upset if:
1. they don't have the perimeter fireworks
2. they don't play the piece with "everybody scream!" and the Nightmare Before Christmas music


I'm getting excited for the party!!


----------



## OfCourseTheresAlwaysMyWay

mckennarose said:


> Well, I'm pretty petite at 5'1" so it is way more difficult for me to see at times.  We did the dessert party for a few reasons;
> 1. for a better view of the castle projections
> 2. we've done the HEA dessert party a few times before and enjoy it
> 3. we figure it would be a nice break to sit and relax with something to nibble on
> 4. we're celebrating our anniversary on this trip (30 years!) and would like to do something special
> I *think* you'll be fine to see over people's head, my concern would be HOW many people will be will be crammed into the hub area.  If you're back a little, you should be fine.  Just don't wait too long to get a spot for the fireworks because if you try to squeeze into a spot too close or in a designated path, the CM's are pretty aggressive in making people move to keep those paths open.



Thanks for your help!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

mckennarose said:


> After watching the fireworks video from last year, I've decided I'll be upset if:
> 1. they don't have the perimeter fireworks
> 2. they don't play the piece with "everybody scream!" and the Nightmare Before Christmas music
> View attachment 425077\
> 
> I'm getting excited for the party!!



Can’t tell you how many times these same thoughts have gone through my head.  My kids repeat that “everybody scream” part all darn Halloween season.


----------



## magicband

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Can’t tell you how many times these same thoughts have gone through my head.  My kids repeat that “everybody scream” part all darn Halloween season.



Now it's stuck in my head!


----------



## mckennarose

magicband said:


> Now it's stuck in my head!


Me too!  Sorry....didn't mean to start it so early!   

But... the party starts this week so we can start celebrating Halloween, right?  At least that's what I'm telling my family.


----------



## FoxC63

mkb3 said:


> So BTMR is a walk on during party nights?  We have a FP for this but thought about getting a Haunted Mansion one instead.  Would that be a smart move?  We will also ride it again later in the night with the characters out front.



Yes, I would recommend a fp for HM intead of BTMR.  We walk on BTMR later in the evening.


----------



## FoxC63

ColonelHathi said:


> We are getting close to out FP booking data and wondering about which MK attractions to nab?  We won't have another MK day this trip, it's just DD and I and we went last August.  We're also planning to get to the park to enter by 4 pm with our party ticket:
> 
> 3:30 slot - Jungle Cruise (this is a MUST for me)
> 4:30 slot - SDMT or move that to the 5:30 slot?
> 5:30 slot - either BTMR, Splash or PP???
> 
> I will probably try to adjust FP times after we ride if anything else is available, but not sure which to prioritize - BTMR, Splash or PP?  Does it make more sense to do Frontierland rides at the 4:30 slot (avoid zig-zagging)  and move SDMT to the 5:30 slot knowing it will likely be harder to move up?



If you can get PP instead of Splash / BTMR do it.


----------



## kyomagi

FoxC63 said:


> Yes, I would recommend a fp for HM intead of BTMR.  We walk on BTMR later in the evening.



Well i would recommend doing HM during the party for several obvious reasons, but it is usually only a 20 min wait at worst on party nights


----------



## FoxC63

kyomagi said:


> Well i would recommend doing HM during the party for several obvious reasons, but it is usually only a 20 min wait at worst on party nights


Hmmm, not sure I agree with this at all, reports we received last year stated the opposite.  I'm not sure if your giving advise based on just your party last year (?) but in general HM gets pretty crazy.  On a good night, awesome weather with low crowds 20 minutes sounds about right but those are too few.


----------



## mkb3

FoxC63 said:


> Yes, I would recommend a fp for HM intead of BTMR.  We walk on BTMR later in the evening.



What about Splash?


----------



## FoxC63

mkb3 said:


> What about Splash?



Walk on later in the evening.


----------



## FoxC63

*Haunting Disney Parks Halloween Merchandise Has Made Its Debut*

We all new about these plush from an earlier post
Vampire Mickey Plush, Witch Minnie Plush, Mummy Pluto Plush,  Frankenstein Chip and Dale Plush – $21.99


Mickey Pumpkin Backpack – $80


Candy Corn Halloween Spirit Jersey $64.99


Candy Corn Bow Minnie Backpack- $90
Minnie Witch Glow in the Dark Wall Decor – $29.99


Candy Corn Minnie Ears $27.99


Green Captain Hook Tee – $24.99 / Evil Queen Apron – $34.99
Purple Evil Queen Tee – $29.99 / Pink Cruella Tank – $34.99





Countdown to Halloween Calendar – $39.99


Giant Pumpkin Mickey Decoration – $29.99


Maleficent Hat – $27.99 / Light Up Snow Globe – $49.99


----------



## FoxC63

Headless Horseman Mug – $27.99 / Ghost Mickey Felt Trick-or-Treat Bag – $16.99


Reusable Candy Bag – $7.99


Mickey & Minnie Cauldron Mug – $19.99 / Vampire Mickey Hot Chocolate and Marshmallow Tin – $12.99


“Boo to You” Pillow Plush – $24.99


Kitchen Towel Set – $21.99


Light-Up Pumpkin Bucket – $19.99


Small Mickey & Minnie Pumpkin Candy Corn Buckets – $7.99 each


Jack Skellington Travel Mug – $21.99


Jack Skellington Candy Tin – $9.49 / Jack Skellington Candy Tub – $7.99


Pumpkin Spice Frosted Pretzels Bag – $8.49 / Candy Corn Popcorn Bag – $6.99


----------



## merry_nbright

Well, I’m in love with ALL of that stuff. So, I guess it has to come home with me.


----------



## PolyRob

I may need an extra checked bag between candy and all this merch


----------



## FoxC63

*Day of the Dead merchandise* has been added to the Halloween lineup this year! Items include Minnie Mouse ears that are similar to the Coco ears we saw last year, a new ear hat, and new tees for adults and kids. We found this collection at Mouse Gear in Epcot. 

Dia de los Muertos Ears – $27.99 / Dia de los Muertos Ear Hat – $27.99


Day of the Dead Women’s Tee – $34.99 / Day of the Dead Tie Dye Adult Tee – $34.99


Day of the Dead Youth Tees – $19.99 Each


----------



## Disneylover99

We’ve been in Disney forever a week now. 
Today was the first day we saw Halloween merchandise for sale at the parks! 
Now it feels real! Lol. 

We were at HS and World of Disney at DS.


----------



## StephenM84

My advice for what to FP before the party is always take whatever you can get for Splash, BTM, 7DMT, Space and PP. If you get a short line later then you are golden for a fun extra ride and if you don't you'll be glad you had that FP earlier.


----------



## Cluelyss

Princess Michele said:


> I am working on our plans for our party nights.  I know the 7 Dwarfs do not sign autographs.  Are there other characters who do not sign during the parties?  Thank you.


Jack and Sally and Pooh and friends both give cards. I believe everyone else signs.


----------



## FoxC63

Wait, there's more.....

Happy Halloween Yard Flag – $24.99


Halloween Garland – $16.99


Adult Halloween Character 2019 Shirt – $24.99 / Child – $19.99


Mickey Mouse Fang Club Adult Shirt – $39.99 / Child - $24.99


Pumpkin Baby Bodysuit – $19.99


Happy Halloween Pumpkin 2019 Adult Shirt – $24.99 / Child Shirt – $19.99 / Toddler Shirt – $17.99


“Prepare to be Scared” Zip-Up Jacket – $49.99


Disney Halloween Pattern Shirt – $34.99 / Child Shirt – $24.99
Disney Halloween Pattern Leggings – $39.99


Poison Apple Mug – $22.99 / Poison Apple Candle Holder – $19.99


----------



## FoxC63

“Are You Scared of the Park?” Zip-Up Jacket – $54.99


Trick or Treat Tank – $34.99


Minnie Witch Ears Headband – $27.99


Light Up Pumpkin Mickey Hat – $34.99 / Pumpkin Sequin Shirt – $24.99


Mickey Vampire Zip-Up Jacket for Adult and Children – $46.99


Light Up Zero on a Leash $30


4 pack Crispy Rice Treats $12.99


Mickey Ceramic Tea Lite Candle Holder $19.99


WOOF!!! I think that's all of it!  Glad to see we have prices too!


----------



## RJstanis

kyomagi said:


> Well i would recommend doing HM during the party for several obvious reasons, but it is usually only a 20 min wait at worst on party nights





FoxC63 said:


> Hmmm, not sure I agree with this at all, reports we received last year stated the opposite.  I'm not sure if your giving advise based on just your party last year (?) but in general HM gets pretty crazy.  On a good night, awesome weather with low crowds 20 minutes sounds about right but those are too few.



I almost always see it at 30min+ but occasionally see it less than that. I'm sure it varies from party to party, night to night. I like to FP it before the party so if it does have waits higher like I usually see, I wont care about skipping it. If it is short and I feel like riding it again I can  I can always watch the Madame and Butler characters near the magic shot if I want without riding, and even though the CM extra dressing up looks neat, it doesn't add enough for me to HAVE to ride it during the party. And lastly as a personal preference I make it my last FP before party to set my mood to Halloween before the party starts, but that's just me  Now if they ever did an overlay or party specific addon to the actual ride, my opinion would be completely different.

I've never waited more than 5-10 for either Splash or BTMR for any party, and more often than not its essentially been a walk on. Space Mountain we always seem to ride in the last hour of night and waits are typically in the 10-15 range, but always seem higher earlier in the party. PP and 7DMT are always posted in the 20-30 range whenever I walk by so if I want to ride those I always try to FP those before party starts. This year is the first year ever I haven't been able to get a FP for 7DMT so I'll get to ride it standby for the first time ever if we decide to ride it


----------



## Best Aunt

Here now and holy crap it’s hot and humid.  I was here in August of 2015, 2017 and 2018 and it wasn’t nearly this bad.  People going to early parties who plan to be in the parks that day, or plan to enter early - please keep this in mind.  You may be dead on your feet long before the fireworks.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Best Aunt said:


> You may be *dead* on your feet long before the fireworks.



Pun intended, or no?


----------



## Princess Michele

Cluelyss said:


> Jack and Sally and Pooh and friends both give cards. I believe everyone else signs.


Thanks for the info.  This may change our plans to see Pooh and friends.  Jack and Sally are a priority.


----------



## poppinsmomof2

mkb3 said:


> So BTMR is a walk on during party nights?  We have a FP for this but thought about getting a Haunted Mansion one instead.  Would that be a smart move?  We will also ride it again later in the night with the characters out front.



Last year at MNSSHP, my husband and I were able to ride is 3 times in a row (no wait) at the end of the night!


----------



## Best Aunt

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Boys and girls of every age, wo
> 
> 
> Pun intended, or no?



Ha ha, nope!


----------



## elsbit

Do they have a Halloween bucket out just for the party? If so, what is the design this year? 

And does the "regular" park popcorn bucket change design for Halloween in any of the parks? I'm trying to plan ahead because last time I was at Disney, it took me forever to track down a bucket I had seen someone with in a park and I am only going to do 3 park days, so my obsessive tracking is limited. I am trying to slowly get to having a bucket for each member of the family for movie night. TIA!


----------



## jacksmom

Can anyone clarify the difference between the MNSS desert party at Tomorrow Land Terrace vs Plaza Garden viewing? Confused and would love some recommendations. We are going 9/13, thanks


----------



## GADisneyDad14

jacksmom said:


> Can anyone clarify the difference between the MNSS desert party at Tomorrow Land Terrace vs Plaza Garden viewing? Confused and would love some recommendations. We are going 9/13, thanks



Forgive me for not typing out a full response (tied  up at the moment), but the first few posts of this thread will give you the gist.  It’s about the HEA parties, but the same applies to MNSSHP.  Hope that helps.  

https://www.disboards.com/threads/mk-happily-ever-after-dessert-party-parties-discussion.3604693/


----------



## jacksmom

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Forgive me for not typing out a full response (tied  up at the moment), but the first few posts of this thread will give you the gist.  It’s about the HEA parties, but the same applies to MNSSHP.  Hope that helps.
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/mk-happily-ever-after-dessert-party-parties-discussion.3604693/


Yes great info, thanks!


----------



## penel3

arielmomma said:


> I was able to book FPs for each party day after I'd already booked FPs for all of my "normal" ticket days.


I can book FP's for the MNSSHP? How do I do this?


----------



## FoxC63

Disneylover99 said:


> We’ve been in Disney forever a week now.
> Today was the first day we saw Halloween merchandise for sale at the parks!
> Now it feels real! Lol.
> 
> We were at HS and World of Disney at DS.



I wonder when we'll see the Exclusive MNSSHP merchandise, hint hint.  Going to MK anytime soon, like tomorrow?


----------



## FoxC63

penel3 said:


> I can book FP's for the MNSSHP? How do I do this?



Here, take a look at this:
Watch Me

Also you only get to book 3 FP's per day through My Disney Experience.


----------



## FoxC63

elsbit said:


> Do they have a Halloween bucket out just for the party? If so, what is the design this year?
> 
> And does the "regular" park popcorn bucket change design for Halloween in any of the parks? I'm trying to plan ahead because last time I was at Disney, it took me forever to track down a bucket I had seen someone with in a park and I am only going to do 3 park days, so my obsessive tracking is limited. I am trying to slowly get to having a bucket for each member of the family for movie night. TIA!


2019 Halloween buckets are not out yet!

Here's *2018: * Exclusive Oogie Boogie, Cauldron & Pail

The Exclusive was sold only at MK on party nights
The Cauldron and Pail were sold at all four parks


----------



## Best Aunt

penel3 said:


> I can book FP's for the MNSSHP? How do I do this?



Enter ticket info into your My Disney Experience account.

If you will be making fastpasses for other days, do those first.

You can only book 3 fastpasses in advance for each day.  So if you will be using a park ticket earlier in the day, you cannot make 3 using your regular park ticket plus three using your party ticket.

If you will only be using a party ticket that day, the fastpass system will let you make fastpasses for any time of day but the party ticket will not let you in the park before 4:00 (unless you are dvc).  So you could make a fastpass for 10:00 am but would not be able to enter the park to use the fastpass.

Fastpasses stop at 6:00 when the party starts.

So people who will only have a party ticket for that day  try to get fastpasses for
3:30
4:30
5:30


----------



## Disneylover99

FoxC63 said:


> I wonder when we'll see the Exclusive MNSSHP merchandise, hint hint.  Going to MK anytime soon, like tomorrow?


I may not get back to the MK until the first party. But if I do get back I’ll be sure to check it out and post some pics.


----------



## trishadono

I checked last night , the Cruella Party is sold out on 1st night 8/16. Probably all bloggers lol.

The rest of Aug and Sep are all still available.

I’m thinking with the heat I am going to keep it after all. I remember now both parties last year and our 1st the year before dd and I left before 11p all 3 parties because the heat wore us out. We live upstate NY and it doesn’t get like that here.


----------



## yulilin3

I'm sorry if this has been shared already, I haven't been able to keep up with threads as much as I'd like (sorry for the awful formatting)

*Main Street, U.S.A.*

*Donald Duck Brownie – Casey’s Corner *(Brownie with Donald Duck chocolate piece


*Now Begin Thy Magic Spell – Casey’s Corner *(Red slush, passion fruit syrup, blue curacao syrup, sprite and lemonade garnished with a chocolate covered apple slice)

*Amuck, Amuck, Amuck Cupcake – Main Street Bakery *(Trick or treat candy cupcake with peanut butter chips, chocolate candy bits and toffee filled with caramel sauce, iced with chocolate butter cream and topped with a cake cauldron and Sanderson sister decoration) 

*Halloween Cinnamon Roll – Main Street Bakery *(Cinnamon Roll topped with orange icing and spider web design.) 

*Jack and Sally’s Push Pop – Snack Carts *(Sally: Gluten free vanilla cake, buttercream and strawberry crisps. Jack: Chocolate cake, vanilla buttercream, topped with white and dark chocolate.)


*Adventureland*

*Pirate’s Horizon – Aloha Isle *(Orange juice, passion fruit syrup and pineapple juice, garnished with a pineapple wedge on a pirate hook skewer)


*Frontierland*

*Hades Nachos – Pecos Bill Tall Tale Inn *(Black bean nacho chip with ‘fiery’ buffalo chicken and selection of topping bar items)

*Billy’s Worms & Dirt – Pecos Bill Tall Tale Inn *(Chocolate pudding topped with gluten-friendly cake crumbs, gummy worms and a chocolate piece) 


*Caramel Pretzel, Cinnamon Donuts and Frozen Apple Cider – Golden Oak Outpost *(Pretzel filled with caramel, Cinnamon sugar donut holes and frozen apple cider)

*Liberty Square*

*Headless Horseman Cheesecake – Sleepy Hollow *(Pumpkin mousse layered with chocolate cake, chocolate crunchies, orange glaze, topped with a headless horseman chocolate piece)
*Chocolate Mickey Waffle Sundae – Sleepy Hollow *(Two black chocolate waffles topped with pumpkin gelato, candy corn, caramel sauce and sprinkles)


*Constance’s For Better or For Worse Wedding Cake – Liberty Square Popcorn Cart *(Citrus scented cake with raspberry Bavarian cream, glacage and buttercream pearls, and flowers topped with a chocolate axe) 

*Fantasyland*

*Maleficent waffle cone – Storybook Treats *(Black waffle cone, lime soft-serve and chocolate Maleficent horn garnish)

*Snake Eyes – Storybook Treats *(Sprite, green Apple syrup, and lemonade garnished with gummy worms and light up dice novelty) 


*Tomorrowland*

*Pumpkin Spice Soft Serve Sundae – Auntie Gravity’s *(Pumpkin flavored soft-serve topped with candy corn and caramel sauce)

*Pumpkin Spice Milkshake – Auntie Gravity’s *(Pumpkin flavored shake topped with candy pumpkins and a Mickey straw) 


*Lots-O-Burger – Cosmic Ray’s *(Beef patty topped with brie fondue, strawberry bacon jam, an onion ring and a Lotso branded bun) 

*Berry Blaster – Cosmic Ray’s *(Red slush, blue curacao syrup, sprite, garnished with a lemon wheel and raspberries) 

*Hades Hatred – Cool Ship *(Lemonade, blue curaçao syrup, blueberry boba pearls, topped with cotton candy)


----------



## sherlockmiles

yulilin3 said:


> I'm sorry if this has been shared already, I haven't been able to keep up with threads as much as I'd like (sorry for the awful formatting)
> View attachment 425293
> *Main Street, U.S.A.*
> 
> *Donald Duck Brownie – Casey’s Corner *(Brownie with Donald Duck chocolate piece
> 
> 
> *Now Begin Thy Magic Spell – Casey’s Corner *(Red slush, passion fruit syrup, blue curacao syrup, sprite and lemonade garnished with a chocolate covered apple slice)
> 
> *Amuck, Amuck, Amuck Cupcake – Main Street Bakery *(Trick or treat candy cupcake with peanut butter chips, chocolate candy bits and toffee filled with caramel sauce, iced with chocolate butter cream and topped with a cake cauldron and Sanderson sister decoration)
> 
> *Halloween Cinnamon Roll – Main Street Bakery *(Cinnamon Roll topped with orange icing and spider web design.)
> 
> *Jack and Sally’s Push Pop – Snack Carts *(Sally: Gluten free vanilla cake, buttercream and strawberry crisps. Jack: Chocolate cake, vanilla buttercream, topped with white and dark chocolate.)
> 
> 
> *Adventureland*
> 
> *Pirate’s Horizon – Aloha Isle *(Orange juice, passion fruit syrup and pineapple juice, garnished with a pineapple wedge on a pirate hook skewer)
> 
> 
> *Frontierland*
> 
> *Hades Nachos – Pecos Bill Tall Tale Inn *(Black bean nacho chip with ‘fiery’ buffalo chicken and selection of topping bar items)
> 
> *Billy’s Worms & Dirt – Pecos Bill Tall Tale Inn *(Chocolate pudding topped with gluten-friendly cake crumbs, gummy worms and a chocolate piece)
> 
> 
> *Caramel Pretzel, Cinnamon Donuts and Frozen Apple Cider – Golden Oak Outpost *(Pretzel filled with caramel, Cinnamon sugar donut holes and frozen apple cider)
> 
> *Liberty Square*
> 
> *Headless Horseman Cheesecake – Sleepy Hollow *(Pumpkin mousse layered with chocolate cake, chocolate crunchies, orange glaze, topped with a headless horseman chocolate piece)
> *Chocolate Mickey Waffle Sundae – Sleepy Hollow *(Two black chocolate waffles topped with pumpkin gelato, candy corn, caramel sauce and sprinkles)
> 
> 
> *Constance’s For Better or For Worse Wedding Cake – Liberty Square Popcorn Cart *(Citrus scented cake with raspberry Bavarian cream, glacage and buttercream pearls, and flowers topped with a chocolate axe)
> 
> *Fantasyland*
> 
> *Maleficent waffle cone – Storybook Treats *(Black waffle cone, lime soft-serve and chocolate Maleficent horn garnish)
> 
> *Snake Eyes – Storybook Treats *(Sprite, green Apple syrup, and lemonade garnished with gummy worms and light up dice novelty)
> 
> 
> *Tomorrowland*
> 
> *Pumpkin Spice Soft Serve Sundae – Auntie Gravity’s *(Pumpkin flavored soft-serve topped with candy corn and caramel sauce)
> 
> *Pumpkin Spice Milkshake – Auntie Gravity’s *(Pumpkin flavored shake topped with candy pumpkins and a Mickey straw)
> View attachment 425293View attachment 425303View attachment 425304View attachment 425305View attachment 425307View attachment 425308View attachment 425309View attachment 425310View attachment 425311
> 
> *Lots-O-Burger – Cosmic Ray’s *(Beef patty topped with brie fondue, strawberry bacon jam, an onion ring and a Lotso branded bun)
> 
> *Berry Blaster – Cosmic Ray’s *(Red slush, blue curacao syrup, sprite, garnished with a lemon wheel and raspberries)
> 
> *Hades Hatred – Cool Ship *(Lemonade, blue curaçao syrup, blueberry boba pearls, topped with cotton candy)



YES PLEASE - one of everything (at least)


----------



## GADisneyDad14

OMG, I just gained 5 lbs and got two cavities reading all of that.


----------



## ksromack

Best Aunt said:


> Here now and holy crap it’s hot and humid.  I was here in August of 2015, 2017 and 2018 and it wasn’t nearly this bad.  People going to early parties who plan to be in the parks that day, or plan to enter early - please keep this in mind.  You may be dead on your feet long before the fireworks.


I just ordered and recieved those personal fans you put around your neck AND a mess of cooling cloths.  Looks like I better pack those right now!


yulilin3 said:


> I'm sorry if this has been shared already, I haven't been able to keep up with threads as much as I'd like (sorry for the awful formatting)
> View attachment 425293
> *Main Street, U.S.A.*
> 
> *Donald Duck Brownie – Casey’s Corner *(Brownie with Donald Duck chocolate piece
> 
> 
> *Now Begin Thy Magic Spell – Casey’s Corner *(Red slush, passion fruit syrup, blue curacao syrup, sprite and lemonade garnished with a chocolate covered apple slice)
> 
> *Amuck, Amuck, Amuck Cupcake – Main Street Bakery *(Trick or treat candy cupcake with peanut butter chips, chocolate candy bits and toffee filled with caramel sauce, iced with chocolate butter cream and topped with a cake cauldron and Sanderson sister decoration)
> 
> *Halloween Cinnamon Roll – Main Street Bakery *(Cinnamon Roll topped with orange icing and spider web design.)
> 
> *Jack and Sally’s Push Pop – Snack Carts *(Sally: Gluten free vanilla cake, buttercream and strawberry crisps. Jack: Chocolate cake, vanilla buttercream, topped with white and dark chocolate.)
> 
> 
> *Adventureland*
> 
> *Pirate’s Horizon – Aloha Isle *(Orange juice, passion fruit syrup and pineapple juice, garnished with a pineapple wedge on a pirate hook skewer)
> 
> 
> *Frontierland*
> 
> *Hades Nachos – Pecos Bill Tall Tale Inn *(Black bean nacho chip with ‘fiery’ buffalo chicken and selection of topping bar items)
> 
> *Billy’s Worms & Dirt – Pecos Bill Tall Tale Inn *(Chocolate pudding topped with gluten-friendly cake crumbs, gummy worms and a chocolate piece)
> 
> 
> *Caramel Pretzel, Cinnamon Donuts and Frozen Apple Cider – Golden Oak Outpost *(Pretzel filled with caramel, Cinnamon sugar donut holes and frozen apple cider)
> 
> *Liberty Square*
> 
> *Headless Horseman Cheesecake – Sleepy Hollow *(Pumpkin mousse layered with chocolate cake, chocolate crunchies, orange glaze, topped with a headless horseman chocolate piece)
> *Chocolate Mickey Waffle Sundae – Sleepy Hollow *(Two black chocolate waffles topped with pumpkin gelato, candy corn, caramel sauce and sprinkles)
> 
> 
> *Constance’s For Better or For Worse Wedding Cake – Liberty Square Popcorn Cart *(Citrus scented cake with raspberry Bavarian cream, glacage and buttercream pearls, and flowers topped with a chocolate axe)
> 
> *Fantasyland*
> 
> *Maleficent waffle cone – Storybook Treats *(Black waffle cone, lime soft-serve and chocolate Maleficent horn garnish)
> 
> *Snake Eyes – Storybook Treats *(Sprite, green Apple syrup, and lemonade garnished with gummy worms and light up dice novelty)
> 
> 
> *Tomorrowland*
> 
> *Pumpkin Spice Soft Serve Sundae – Auntie Gravity’s *(Pumpkin flavored soft-serve topped with candy corn and caramel sauce)
> 
> *Pumpkin Spice Milkshake – Auntie Gravity’s *(Pumpkin flavored shake topped with candy pumpkins and a Mickey straw)
> View attachment 425293View attachment 425303View attachment 425304View attachment 425305View attachment 425307View attachment 425308View attachment 425309View attachment 425310View attachment 425311
> 
> *Lots-O-Burger – Cosmic Ray’s *(Beef patty topped with brie fondue, strawberry bacon jam, an onion ring and a Lotso branded bun)
> 
> *Berry Blaster – Cosmic Ray’s *(Red slush, blue curacao syrup, sprite, garnished with a lemon wheel and raspberries)
> 
> *Hades Hatred – Cool Ship *(Lemonade, blue curaçao syrup, blueberry boba pearls, topped with cotton candy)


Yes, please!  Ugh.  I have less than 2 weeks to lose what I'm sure I will be gaining!


----------



## StacyStrong

yulilin3 said:


> I'm sorry if this has been shared already, I haven't been able to keep up with threads as much as I'd like (sorry for the awful formatting)
> View attachment 425293
> *Main Street, U.S.A.*
> 
> *Donald Duck Brownie – Casey’s Corner *(Brownie with Donald Duck chocolate piece
> 
> 
> *Now Begin Thy Magic Spell – Casey’s Corner *(Red slush, passion fruit syrup, blue curacao syrup, sprite and lemonade garnished with a chocolate covered apple slice)
> 
> *Amuck, Amuck, Amuck Cupcake – Main Street Bakery *(Trick or treat candy cupcake with peanut butter chips, chocolate candy bits and toffee filled with caramel sauce, iced with chocolate butter cream and topped with a cake cauldron and Sanderson sister decoration)
> 
> *Halloween Cinnamon Roll – Main Street Bakery *(Cinnamon Roll topped with orange icing and spider web design.)
> 
> *Jack and Sally’s Push Pop – Snack Carts *(Sally: Gluten free vanilla cake, buttercream and strawberry crisps. Jack: Chocolate cake, vanilla buttercream, topped with white and dark chocolate.)
> 
> 
> *Adventureland*
> 
> *Pirate’s Horizon – Aloha Isle *(Orange juice, passion fruit syrup and pineapple juice, garnished with a pineapple wedge on a pirate hook skewer)
> 
> 
> *Frontierland*
> 
> *Hades Nachos – Pecos Bill Tall Tale Inn *(Black bean nacho chip with ‘fiery’ buffalo chicken and selection of topping bar items)
> 
> *Billy’s Worms & Dirt – Pecos Bill Tall Tale Inn *(Chocolate pudding topped with gluten-friendly cake crumbs, gummy worms and a chocolate piece)
> 
> 
> *Caramel Pretzel, Cinnamon Donuts and Frozen Apple Cider – Golden Oak Outpost *(Pretzel filled with caramel, Cinnamon sugar donut holes and frozen apple cider)
> 
> *Liberty Square*
> 
> *Headless Horseman Cheesecake – Sleepy Hollow *(Pumpkin mousse layered with chocolate cake, chocolate crunchies, orange glaze, topped with a headless horseman chocolate piece)
> *Chocolate Mickey Waffle Sundae – Sleepy Hollow *(Two black chocolate waffles topped with pumpkin gelato, candy corn, caramel sauce and sprinkles)
> 
> 
> *Constance’s For Better or For Worse Wedding Cake – Liberty Square Popcorn Cart *(Citrus scented cake with raspberry Bavarian cream, glacage and buttercream pearls, and flowers topped with a chocolate axe)
> 
> *Fantasyland*
> 
> *Maleficent waffle cone – Storybook Treats *(Black waffle cone, lime soft-serve and chocolate Maleficent horn garnish)
> 
> *Snake Eyes – Storybook Treats *(Sprite, green Apple syrup, and lemonade garnished with gummy worms and light up dice novelty)
> 
> 
> *Tomorrowland*
> 
> *Pumpkin Spice Soft Serve Sundae – Auntie Gravity’s *(Pumpkin flavored soft-serve topped with candy corn and caramel sauce)
> 
> *Pumpkin Spice Milkshake – Auntie Gravity’s *(Pumpkin flavored shake topped with candy pumpkins and a Mickey straw)
> View attachment 425293View attachment 425303View attachment 425304View attachment 425305View attachment 425307View attachment 425308View attachment 425309View attachment 425310View attachment 425311
> 
> *Lots-O-Burger – Cosmic Ray’s *(Beef patty topped with brie fondue, strawberry bacon jam, an onion ring and a Lotso branded bun)
> 
> *Berry Blaster – Cosmic Ray’s *(Red slush, blue curacao syrup, sprite, garnished with a lemon wheel and raspberries)
> 
> *Hades Hatred – Cool Ship *(Lemonade, blue curaçao syrup, blueberry boba pearls, topped with cotton candy)


Is there a link to where Disney released all this? I want to send to a friend, but her eyes will glaze over if I send her here lol


----------



## ninafeliz

FoxC63 said:


> Woof!  I think your overthinking and questioning yourself waaay too much amigo!  I think the first party will sell out or come close to it but even then having a plan will help so post it and let's go through it.


Haha, I know I am but isn't this a thread completely full of people posting schedules down to the minute on party night?  I think the problem is that I'm looking for the perfect night - and it isn't possible.  I want to see the parade and fireworks with decent spots but without giving up time to wait - because just holding a place instead of doing all of the other party stuff isn't any fun! But we all know that isn't very possible, at least without super dumb luck.  So i'm trying to figure out the best way with the least waiting.  If it sounds here like this is all consuming in my life - it isn't!  I am not obsessing over this constantly, it might just seem like it since when i post here that's what it's about .

I did change our plans again . I ended up canceling our plaza gardens dessert party, we figured we would just find a spot to cram in.  But then I found room at the terrace dessert party that had been sold out.  So I talked to my older son and DH and ended up booking that.  My hope is that we will be able to load up our plates just prior to the fireworks and then eat during them, instead of having to go early to eat and then find a last minute spot in the garden.  We aren't going to worry about getting one of the best seats at the party, we agree we just want a guaranteed seat where we can see the new show and projections.  

I've never done anything like posting an actual itinerary with times on it and everything, maybe I'll give a quick skeleton one a try a little later today just to see what people think of it.  I'm such a weird combo of obsessive planner but also like to go with the flow in a way (or at least pretend to lol) so planning down to the 15 min increment ahead of time is so odd to me.  Maybe I'll give it a go!


----------



## yulilin3

StacyStrong said:


> Is there a link to where Disney released all this? I want to send to a friend, but her eyes will glaze over if I send her here lol


not yet but they should be posting on the DPB soon


----------



## poppinsmomof2

yulilin3 said:


> I'm sorry if this has been shared already, I haven't been able to keep up with threads as much as I'd like (sorry for the awful formatting)
> View attachment 425293
> *Main Street, U.S.A.*
> 
> *Donald Duck Brownie – Casey’s Corner *(Brownie with Donald Duck chocolate piece
> 
> 
> *Now Begin Thy Magic Spell – Casey’s Corner *(Red slush, passion fruit syrup, blue curacao syrup, sprite and lemonade garnished with a chocolate covered apple slice)
> 
> *Amuck, Amuck, Amuck Cupcake – Main Street Bakery *(Trick or treat candy cupcake with peanut butter chips, chocolate candy bits and toffee filled with caramel sauce, iced with chocolate butter cream and topped with a cake cauldron and Sanderson sister decoration)
> 
> *Halloween Cinnamon Roll – Main Street Bakery *(Cinnamon Roll topped with orange icing and spider web design.)
> 
> *Jack and Sally’s Push Pop – Snack Carts *(Sally: Gluten free vanilla cake, buttercream and strawberry crisps. Jack: Chocolate cake, vanilla buttercream, topped with white and dark chocolate.)
> 
> 
> *Adventureland*
> 
> *Pirate’s Horizon – Aloha Isle *(Orange juice, passion fruit syrup and pineapple juice, garnished with a pineapple wedge on a pirate hook skewer)
> 
> 
> *Frontierland*
> 
> *Hades Nachos – Pecos Bill Tall Tale Inn *(Black bean nacho chip with ‘fiery’ buffalo chicken and selection of topping bar items)
> 
> *Billy’s Worms & Dirt – Pecos Bill Tall Tale Inn *(Chocolate pudding topped with gluten-friendly cake crumbs, gummy worms and a chocolate piece)
> 
> 
> *Caramel Pretzel, Cinnamon Donuts and Frozen Apple Cider – Golden Oak Outpost *(Pretzel filled with caramel, Cinnamon sugar donut holes and frozen apple cider)
> 
> *Liberty Square*
> 
> *Headless Horseman Cheesecake – Sleepy Hollow *(Pumpkin mousse layered with chocolate cake, chocolate crunchies, orange glaze, topped with a headless horseman chocolate piece)
> *Chocolate Mickey Waffle Sundae – Sleepy Hollow *(Two black chocolate waffles topped with pumpkin gelato, candy corn, caramel sauce and sprinkles)
> 
> 
> *Constance’s For Better or For Worse Wedding Cake – Liberty Square Popcorn Cart *(Citrus scented cake with raspberry Bavarian cream, glacage and buttercream pearls, and flowers topped with a chocolate axe)
> 
> *Fantasyland*
> 
> *Maleficent waffle cone – Storybook Treats *(Black waffle cone, lime soft-serve and chocolate Maleficent horn garnish)
> 
> *Snake Eyes – Storybook Treats *(Sprite, green Apple syrup, and lemonade garnished with gummy worms and light up dice novelty)
> 
> 
> *Tomorrowland*
> 
> *Pumpkin Spice Soft Serve Sundae – Auntie Gravity’s *(Pumpkin flavored soft-serve topped with candy corn and caramel sauce)
> 
> *Pumpkin Spice Milkshake – Auntie Gravity’s *(Pumpkin flavored shake topped with candy pumpkins and a Mickey straw)
> View attachment 425293View attachment 425303View attachment 425304View attachment 425305View attachment 425307View attachment 425308View attachment 425309View attachment 425310View attachment 425311
> 
> *Lots-O-Burger – Cosmic Ray’s *(Beef patty topped with brie fondue, strawberry bacon jam, an onion ring and a Lotso branded bun)
> 
> *Berry Blaster – Cosmic Ray’s *(Red slush, blue curacao syrup, sprite, garnished with a lemon wheel and raspberries)
> 
> *Hades Hatred – Cool Ship *(Lemonade, blue curaçao syrup, blueberry boba pearls, topped with cotton candy)



Oh my! It sounds like we will be snacking our way around MK during MNSSHP for dinner!!! Glad there are some savory options so our teeth don't rot completely


----------



## abpaladini

yulilin3 said:


> I'm sorry if this has been shared already, I haven't been able to keep up with threads as much as I'd like (sorry for the awful formatting)
> View attachment 425293
> *Main Street, U.S.A.*
> 
> *Donald Duck Brownie – Casey’s Corner *(Brownie with Donald Duck chocolate piece
> 
> 
> *Now Begin Thy Magic Spell – Casey’s Corner *(Red slush, passion fruit syrup, blue curacao syrup, sprite and lemonade garnished with a chocolate covered apple slice)
> 
> *Amuck, Amuck, Amuck Cupcake – Main Street Bakery *(Trick or treat candy cupcake with peanut butter chips, chocolate candy bits and toffee filled with caramel sauce, iced with chocolate butter cream and topped with a cake cauldron and Sanderson sister decoration)
> 
> *Halloween Cinnamon Roll – Main Street Bakery *(Cinnamon Roll topped with orange icing and spider web design.)
> 
> *Jack and Sally’s Push Pop – Snack Carts *(Sally: Gluten free vanilla cake, buttercream and strawberry crisps. Jack: Chocolate cake, vanilla buttercream, topped with white and dark chocolate.)
> 
> 
> *Adventureland*
> 
> *Pirate’s Horizon – Aloha Isle *(Orange juice, passion fruit syrup and pineapple juice, garnished with a pineapple wedge on a pirate hook skewer)
> 
> 
> *Frontierland*
> 
> *Hades Nachos – Pecos Bill Tall Tale Inn *(Black bean nacho chip with ‘fiery’ buffalo chicken and selection of topping bar items)
> 
> *Billy’s Worms & Dirt – Pecos Bill Tall Tale Inn *(Chocolate pudding topped with gluten-friendly cake crumbs, gummy worms and a chocolate piece)
> 
> 
> *Caramel Pretzel, Cinnamon Donuts and Frozen Apple Cider – Golden Oak Outpost *(Pretzel filled with caramel, Cinnamon sugar donut holes and frozen apple cider)
> 
> *Liberty Square*
> 
> *Headless Horseman Cheesecake – Sleepy Hollow *(Pumpkin mousse layered with chocolate cake, chocolate crunchies, orange glaze, topped with a headless horseman chocolate piece)
> *Chocolate Mickey Waffle Sundae – Sleepy Hollow *(Two black chocolate waffles topped with pumpkin gelato, candy corn, caramel sauce and sprinkles)
> 
> 
> *Constance’s For Better or For Worse Wedding Cake – Liberty Square Popcorn Cart *(Citrus scented cake with raspberry Bavarian cream, glacage and buttercream pearls, and flowers topped with a chocolate axe)
> 
> *Fantasyland*
> 
> *Maleficent waffle cone – Storybook Treats *(Black waffle cone, lime soft-serve and chocolate Maleficent horn garnish)
> 
> *Snake Eyes – Storybook Treats *(Sprite, green Apple syrup, and lemonade garnished with gummy worms and light up dice novelty)
> 
> 
> *Tomorrowland*
> 
> *Pumpkin Spice Soft Serve Sundae – Auntie Gravity’s *(Pumpkin flavored soft-serve topped with candy corn and caramel sauce)
> 
> *Pumpkin Spice Milkshake – Auntie Gravity’s *(Pumpkin flavored shake topped with candy pumpkins and a Mickey straw)
> View attachment 425293View attachment 425303View attachment 425304View attachment 425305View attachment 425307View attachment 425308View attachment 425309View attachment 425310View attachment 425311
> 
> *Lots-O-Burger – Cosmic Ray’s *(Beef patty topped with brie fondue, strawberry bacon jam, an onion ring and a Lotso branded bun)
> 
> *Berry Blaster – Cosmic Ray’s *(Red slush, blue curacao syrup, sprite, garnished with a lemon wheel and raspberries)
> 
> *Hades Hatred – Cool Ship *(Lemonade, blue curaçao syrup, blueberry boba pearls, topped with cotton candy)



No Muenster Burger this year?


----------



## Cluelyss

yulilin3 said:


> I'm sorry if this has been shared already, I haven't been able to keep up with threads as much as I'd like (sorry for the awful formatting)
> View attachment 425293
> *Main Street, U.S.A.*
> 
> *Donald Duck Brownie – Casey’s Corner *(Brownie with Donald Duck chocolate piece
> 
> 
> *Now Begin Thy Magic Spell – Casey’s Corner *(Red slush, passion fruit syrup, blue curacao syrup, sprite and lemonade garnished with a chocolate covered apple slice)
> 
> *Amuck, Amuck, Amuck Cupcake – Main Street Bakery *(Trick or treat candy cupcake with peanut butter chips, chocolate candy bits and toffee filled with caramel sauce, iced with chocolate butter cream and topped with a cake cauldron and Sanderson sister decoration)
> 
> *Halloween Cinnamon Roll – Main Street Bakery *(Cinnamon Roll topped with orange icing and spider web design.)
> 
> *Jack and Sally’s Push Pop – Snack Carts *(Sally: Gluten free vanilla cake, buttercream and strawberry crisps. Jack: Chocolate cake, vanilla buttercream, topped with white and dark chocolate.)
> 
> 
> *Adventureland*
> 
> *Pirate’s Horizon – Aloha Isle *(Orange juice, passion fruit syrup and pineapple juice, garnished with a pineapple wedge on a pirate hook skewer)
> 
> 
> *Frontierland*
> 
> *Hades Nachos – Pecos Bill Tall Tale Inn *(Black bean nacho chip with ‘fiery’ buffalo chicken and selection of topping bar items)
> 
> *Billy’s Worms & Dirt – Pecos Bill Tall Tale Inn *(Chocolate pudding topped with gluten-friendly cake crumbs, gummy worms and a chocolate piece)
> 
> 
> *Caramel Pretzel, Cinnamon Donuts and Frozen Apple Cider – Golden Oak Outpost *(Pretzel filled with caramel, Cinnamon sugar donut holes and frozen apple cider)
> 
> *Liberty Square*
> 
> *Headless Horseman Cheesecake – Sleepy Hollow *(Pumpkin mousse layered with chocolate cake, chocolate crunchies, orange glaze, topped with a headless horseman chocolate piece)
> *Chocolate Mickey Waffle Sundae – Sleepy Hollow *(Two black chocolate waffles topped with pumpkin gelato, candy corn, caramel sauce and sprinkles)
> 
> 
> *Constance’s For Better or For Worse Wedding Cake – Liberty Square Popcorn Cart *(Citrus scented cake with raspberry Bavarian cream, glacage and buttercream pearls, and flowers topped with a chocolate axe)
> 
> *Fantasyland*
> 
> *Maleficent waffle cone – Storybook Treats *(Black waffle cone, lime soft-serve and chocolate Maleficent horn garnish)
> 
> *Snake Eyes – Storybook Treats *(Sprite, green Apple syrup, and lemonade garnished with gummy worms and light up dice novelty)
> 
> 
> *Tomorrowland*
> 
> *Pumpkin Spice Soft Serve Sundae – Auntie Gravity’s *(Pumpkin flavored soft-serve topped with candy corn and caramel sauce)
> 
> *Pumpkin Spice Milkshake – Auntie Gravity’s *(Pumpkin flavored shake topped with candy pumpkins and a Mickey straw)
> View attachment 425293View attachment 425303View attachment 425304View attachment 425305View attachment 425307View attachment 425308View attachment 425309View attachment 425310View attachment 425311
> 
> *Lots-O-Burger – Cosmic Ray’s *(Beef patty topped with brie fondue, strawberry bacon jam, an onion ring and a Lotso branded bun)
> 
> *Berry Blaster – Cosmic Ray’s *(Red slush, blue curacao syrup, sprite, garnished with a lemon wheel and raspberries)
> 
> *Hades Hatred – Cool Ship *(Lemonade, blue curaçao syrup, blueberry boba pearls, topped with cotton candy)


I really hope they have all these desserts at the FW dessert party because I want them ALL!


----------



## Newsies

yulilin3 said:


> I'm sorry if this has been shared already, I haven't been able to keep up with threads as much as I'd like (sorry for the awful formatting)
> View attachment 425293
> *Main Street, U.S.A.*
> 
> *Donald Duck Brownie – Casey’s Corner *(Brownie with Donald Duck chocolate piece
> 
> 
> *Now Begin Thy Magic Spell – Casey’s Corner *(Red slush, passion fruit syrup, blue curacao syrup, sprite and lemonade garnished with a chocolate covered apple slice)
> 
> *Amuck, Amuck, Amuck Cupcake – Main Street Bakery *(Trick or treat candy cupcake with peanut butter chips, chocolate candy bits and toffee filled with caramel sauce, iced with chocolate butter cream and topped with a cake cauldron and Sanderson sister decoration)
> 
> *Halloween Cinnamon Roll – Main Street Bakery *(Cinnamon Roll topped with orange icing and spider web design.)
> 
> *Jack and Sally’s Push Pop – Snack Carts *(Sally: Gluten free vanilla cake, buttercream and strawberry crisps. Jack: Chocolate cake, vanilla buttercream, topped with white and dark chocolate.)
> 
> 
> *Adventureland*
> 
> *Pirate’s Horizon – Aloha Isle *(Orange juice, passion fruit syrup and pineapple juice, garnished with a pineapple wedge on a pirate hook skewer)
> 
> 
> *Frontierland*
> 
> *Hades Nachos – Pecos Bill Tall Tale Inn *(Black bean nacho chip with ‘fiery’ buffalo chicken and selection of topping bar items)
> 
> *Billy’s Worms & Dirt – Pecos Bill Tall Tale Inn *(Chocolate pudding topped with gluten-friendly cake crumbs, gummy worms and a chocolate piece)
> 
> 
> *Caramel Pretzel, Cinnamon Donuts and Frozen Apple Cider – Golden Oak Outpost *(Pretzel filled with caramel, Cinnamon sugar donut holes and frozen apple cider)
> 
> *Liberty Square*
> 
> *Headless Horseman Cheesecake – Sleepy Hollow *(Pumpkin mousse layered with chocolate cake, chocolate crunchies, orange glaze, topped with a headless horseman chocolate piece)
> *Chocolate Mickey Waffle Sundae – Sleepy Hollow *(Two black chocolate waffles topped with pumpkin gelato, candy corn, caramel sauce and sprinkles)
> 
> 
> *Constance’s For Better or For Worse Wedding Cake – Liberty Square Popcorn Cart *(Citrus scented cake with raspberry Bavarian cream, glacage and buttercream pearls, and flowers topped with a chocolate axe)
> 
> *Fantasyland*
> 
> *Maleficent waffle cone – Storybook Treats *(Black waffle cone, lime soft-serve and chocolate Maleficent horn garnish)
> 
> *Snake Eyes – Storybook Treats *(Sprite, green Apple syrup, and lemonade garnished with gummy worms and light up dice novelty)
> 
> 
> *Tomorrowland*
> 
> *Pumpkin Spice Soft Serve Sundae – Auntie Gravity’s *(Pumpkin flavored soft-serve topped with candy corn and caramel sauce)
> 
> *Pumpkin Spice Milkshake – Auntie Gravity’s *(Pumpkin flavored shake topped with candy pumpkins and a Mickey straw)
> View attachment 425293View attachment 425303View attachment 425304View attachment 425305View attachment 425307View attachment 425308View attachment 425309View attachment 425310View attachment 425311
> 
> *Lots-O-Burger – Cosmic Ray’s *(Beef patty topped with brie fondue, strawberry bacon jam, an onion ring and a Lotso branded bun)
> 
> *Berry Blaster – Cosmic Ray’s *(Red slush, blue curacao syrup, sprite, garnished with a lemon wheel and raspberries)
> 
> *Hades Hatred – Cool Ship *(Lemonade, blue curaçao syrup, blueberry boba pearls, topped with cotton candy)



OMG!!!  You are the HERO of my day!!!


----------



## Cluelyss

yulilin3 said:


> I'm sorry if this has been shared already, I haven't been able to keep up with threads as much as I'd like (sorry for the awful formatting)
> View attachment 425293
> *Main Street, U.S.A.*
> 
> *Donald Duck Brownie – Casey’s Corner *(Brownie with Donald Duck chocolate piece
> 
> 
> *Now Begin Thy Magic Spell – Casey’s Corner *(Red slush, passion fruit syrup, blue curacao syrup, sprite and lemonade garnished with a chocolate covered apple slice)
> 
> *Amuck, Amuck, Amuck Cupcake – Main Street Bakery *(Trick or treat candy cupcake with peanut butter chips, chocolate candy bits and toffee filled with caramel sauce, iced with chocolate butter cream and topped with a cake cauldron and Sanderson sister decoration)
> 
> *Halloween Cinnamon Roll – Main Street Bakery *(Cinnamon Roll topped with orange icing and spider web design.)
> 
> *Jack and Sally’s Push Pop – Snack Carts *(Sally: Gluten free vanilla cake, buttercream and strawberry crisps. Jack: Chocolate cake, vanilla buttercream, topped with white and dark chocolate.)
> 
> 
> *Adventureland*
> 
> *Pirate’s Horizon – Aloha Isle *(Orange juice, passion fruit syrup and pineapple juice, garnished with a pineapple wedge on a pirate hook skewer)
> 
> 
> *Frontierland*
> 
> *Hades Nachos – Pecos Bill Tall Tale Inn *(Black bean nacho chip with ‘fiery’ buffalo chicken and selection of topping bar items)
> 
> *Billy’s Worms & Dirt – Pecos Bill Tall Tale Inn *(Chocolate pudding topped with gluten-friendly cake crumbs, gummy worms and a chocolate piece)
> 
> 
> *Caramel Pretzel, Cinnamon Donuts and Frozen Apple Cider – Golden Oak Outpost *(Pretzel filled with caramel, Cinnamon sugar donut holes and frozen apple cider)
> 
> *Liberty Square*
> 
> *Headless Horseman Cheesecake – Sleepy Hollow *(Pumpkin mousse layered with chocolate cake, chocolate crunchies, orange glaze, topped with a headless horseman chocolate piece)
> *Chocolate Mickey Waffle Sundae – Sleepy Hollow *(Two black chocolate waffles topped with pumpkin gelato, candy corn, caramel sauce and sprinkles)
> 
> 
> *Constance’s For Better or For Worse Wedding Cake – Liberty Square Popcorn Cart *(Citrus scented cake with raspberry Bavarian cream, glacage and buttercream pearls, and flowers topped with a chocolate axe)
> 
> *Fantasyland*
> 
> *Maleficent waffle cone – Storybook Treats *(Black waffle cone, lime soft-serve and chocolate Maleficent horn garnish)
> 
> *Snake Eyes – Storybook Treats *(Sprite, green Apple syrup, and lemonade garnished with gummy worms and light up dice novelty)
> 
> 
> *Tomorrowland*
> 
> *Pumpkin Spice Soft Serve Sundae – Auntie Gravity’s *(Pumpkin flavored soft-serve topped with candy corn and caramel sauce)
> 
> *Pumpkin Spice Milkshake – Auntie Gravity’s *(Pumpkin flavored shake topped with candy pumpkins and a Mickey straw)
> View attachment 425293View attachment 425303View attachment 425304View attachment 425305View attachment 425307View attachment 425308View attachment 425309View attachment 425310View attachment 425311
> 
> *Lots-O-Burger – Cosmic Ray’s *(Beef patty topped with brie fondue, strawberry bacon jam, an onion ring and a Lotso branded bun)
> 
> *Berry Blaster – Cosmic Ray’s *(Red slush, blue curacao syrup, sprite, garnished with a lemon wheel and raspberries)
> 
> *Hades Hatred – Cool Ship *(Lemonade, blue curaçao syrup, blueberry boba pearls, topped with cotton candy)


I really hope they have all these desserts at the FW dessert party because I want them ALL!


yulilin3 said:


> I'm sorry if this has been shared already, I haven't been able to keep up with threads as much as I'd like (sorry for the awful formatting)
> View attachment 425293
> *Main Street, U.S.A.*
> 
> *Donald Duck Brownie – Casey’s Corner *(Brownie with Donald Duck chocolate piece
> 
> 
> *Now Begin Thy Magic Spell – Casey’s Corner *(Red slush, passion fruit syrup, blue curacao syrup, sprite and lemonade garnished with a chocolate covered apple slice)
> 
> *Amuck, Amuck, Amuck Cupcake – Main Street Bakery *(Trick or treat candy cupcake with peanut butter chips, chocolate candy bits and toffee filled with caramel sauce, iced with chocolate butter cream and topped with a cake cauldron and Sanderson sister decoration)
> 
> *Halloween Cinnamon Roll – Main Street Bakery *(Cinnamon Roll topped with orange icing and spider web design.)
> 
> *Jack and Sally’s Push Pop – Snack Carts *(Sally: Gluten free vanilla cake, buttercream and strawberry crisps. Jack: Chocolate cake, vanilla buttercream, topped with white and dark chocolate.)
> 
> 
> *Adventureland*
> 
> *Pirate’s Horizon – Aloha Isle *(Orange juice, passion fruit syrup and pineapple juice, garnished with a pineapple wedge on a pirate hook skewer)
> 
> 
> *Frontierland*
> 
> *Hades Nachos – Pecos Bill Tall Tale Inn *(Black bean nacho chip with ‘fiery’ buffalo chicken and selection of topping bar items)
> 
> *Billy’s Worms & Dirt – Pecos Bill Tall Tale Inn *(Chocolate pudding topped with gluten-friendly cake crumbs, gummy worms and a chocolate piece)
> 
> 
> *Caramel Pretzel, Cinnamon Donuts and Frozen Apple Cider – Golden Oak Outpost *(Pretzel filled with caramel, Cinnamon sugar donut holes and frozen apple cider)
> 
> *Liberty Square*
> 
> *Headless Horseman Cheesecake – Sleepy Hollow *(Pumpkin mousse layered with chocolate cake, chocolate crunchies, orange glaze, topped with a headless horseman chocolate piece)
> *Chocolate Mickey Waffle Sundae – Sleepy Hollow *(Two black chocolate waffles topped with pumpkin gelato, candy corn, caramel sauce and sprinkles)
> 
> 
> *Constance’s For Better or For Worse Wedding Cake – Liberty Square Popcorn Cart *(Citrus scented cake with raspberry Bavarian cream, glacage and buttercream pearls, and flowers topped with a chocolate axe)
> 
> *Fantasyland*
> 
> *Maleficent waffle cone – Storybook Treats *(Black waffle cone, lime soft-serve and chocolate Maleficent horn garnish)
> 
> *Snake Eyes – Storybook Treats *(Sprite, green Apple syrup, and lemonade garnished with gummy worms and light up dice novelty)
> 
> 
> *Tomorrowland*
> 
> *Pumpkin Spice Soft Serve Sundae – Auntie Gravity’s *(Pumpkin flavored soft-serve topped with candy corn and caramel sauce)
> 
> *Pumpkin Spice Milkshake – Auntie Gravity’s *(Pumpkin flavored shake topped with candy pumpkins and a Mickey straw)
> View attachment 425293View attachment 425303View attachment 425304View attachment 425305View attachment 425307View attachment 425308View attachment 425309View attachment 425310View attachment 425311
> 
> *Lots-O-Burger – Cosmic Ray’s *(Beef patty topped with brie fondue, strawberry bacon jam, an onion ring and a Lotso branded bun)
> 
> *Berry Blaster – Cosmic Ray’s *(Red slush, blue curacao syrup, sprite, garnished with a lemon wheel and raspberries)
> 
> *Hades Hatred – Cool Ship *(Lemonade, blue curaçao syrup, blueberry boba pearls, topped with cotton candy)


I’m surprised Gaston’s doesn’t have a party treat this year


----------



## trishadono

yulilin3 said:


> I'm sorry if this has been shared already, I haven't been able to keep up with threads as much as I'd like (sorry for the awful formatting)
> View attachment 425293
> *Main Street, U.S.A.*
> 
> *Donald Duck Brownie – Casey’s Corner *(Brownie with Donald Duck chocolate piece
> 
> 
> *Now Begin Thy Magic Spell – Casey’s Corner *(Red slush, passion fruit syrup, blue curacao syrup, sprite and lemonade garnished with a chocolate covered apple slice)
> 
> *Amuck, Amuck, Amuck Cupcake – Main Street Bakery *(Trick or treat candy cupcake with peanut butter chips, chocolate candy bits and toffee filled with caramel sauce, iced with chocolate butter cream and topped with a cake cauldron and Sanderson sister decoration)
> 
> *Halloween Cinnamon Roll – Main Street Bakery *(Cinnamon Roll topped with orange icing and spider web design.)
> 
> *Jack and Sally’s Push Pop – Snack Carts *(Sally: Gluten free vanilla cake, buttercream and strawberry crisps. Jack: Chocolate cake, vanilla buttercream, topped with white and dark chocolate.)
> 
> 
> *Adventureland*
> 
> *Pirate’s Horizon – Aloha Isle *(Orange juice, passion fruit syrup and pineapple juice, garnished with a pineapple wedge on a pirate hook skewer)
> 
> 
> *Frontierland*
> 
> *Hades Nachos – Pecos Bill Tall Tale Inn *(Black bean nacho chip with ‘fiery’ buffalo chicken and selection of topping bar items)
> 
> *Billy’s Worms & Dirt – Pecos Bill Tall Tale Inn *(Chocolate pudding topped with gluten-friendly cake crumbs, gummy worms and a chocolate piece)
> 
> 
> *Caramel Pretzel, Cinnamon Donuts and Frozen Apple Cider – Golden Oak Outpost *(Pretzel filled with caramel, Cinnamon sugar donut holes and frozen apple cider)
> 
> *Liberty Square*
> 
> *Headless Horseman Cheesecake – Sleepy Hollow *(Pumpkin mousse layered with chocolate cake, chocolate crunchies, orange glaze, topped with a headless horseman chocolate piece)
> *Chocolate Mickey Waffle Sundae – Sleepy Hollow *(Two black chocolate waffles topped with pumpkin gelato, candy corn, caramel sauce and sprinkles)
> 
> 
> *Constance’s For Better or For Worse Wedding Cake – Liberty Square Popcorn Cart *(Citrus scented cake with raspberry Bavarian cream, glacage and buttercream pearls, and flowers topped with a chocolate axe)
> 
> *Fantasyland*
> 
> *Maleficent waffle cone – Storybook Treats *(Black waffle cone, lime soft-serve and chocolate Maleficent horn garnish)
> 
> *Snake Eyes – Storybook Treats *(Sprite, green Apple syrup, and lemonade garnished with gummy worms and light up dice novelty)
> 
> 
> *Tomorrowland*
> 
> *Pumpkin Spice Soft Serve Sundae – Auntie Gravity’s *(Pumpkin flavored soft-serve topped with candy corn and caramel sauce)
> 
> *Pumpkin Spice Milkshake – Auntie Gravity’s *(Pumpkin flavored shake topped with candy pumpkins and a Mickey straw)
> View attachment 425293View attachment 425303View attachment 425304View attachment 425305View attachment 425307View attachment 425308View attachment 425309View attachment 425310View attachment 425311
> 
> *Lots-O-Burger – Cosmic Ray’s *(Beef patty topped with brie fondue, strawberry bacon jam, an onion ring and a Lotso branded bun)
> 
> *Berry Blaster – Cosmic Ray’s *(Red slush, blue curacao syrup, sprite, garnished with a lemon wheel and raspberries)
> 
> *Hades Hatred – Cool Ship *(Lemonade, blue curaçao syrup, blueberry boba pearls, topped with cotton candy)


The wedding cake lol. I might need that one.


----------



## Cloe Colton

When do they start selling the party specific treats? Specifically Lotsos Burger and the Hades nachos??


----------



## kayemgi

yulilin3 said:


> I'm sorry if this has been shared already, I haven't been able to keep up with threads as much as I'd like (sorry for the awful formatting)
> View attachment 425293
> *Main Street, U.S.A.*
> 
> *Donald Duck Brownie – Casey’s Corner *(Brownie with Donald Duck chocolate piece
> 
> 
> *Now Begin Thy Magic Spell – Casey’s Corner *(Red slush, passion fruit syrup, blue curacao syrup, sprite and lemonade garnished with a chocolate covered apple slice)
> 
> *Amuck, Amuck, Amuck Cupcake – Main Street Bakery *(Trick or treat candy cupcake with peanut butter chips, chocolate candy bits and toffee filled with caramel sauce, iced with chocolate butter cream and topped with a cake cauldron and Sanderson sister decoration)
> 
> *Halloween Cinnamon Roll – Main Street Bakery *(Cinnamon Roll topped with orange icing and spider web design.)
> 
> *Jack and Sally’s Push Pop – Snack Carts *(Sally: Gluten free vanilla cake, buttercream and strawberry crisps. Jack: Chocolate cake, vanilla buttercream, topped with white and dark chocolate.)
> 
> 
> *Adventureland*
> 
> *Pirate’s Horizon – Aloha Isle *(Orange juice, passion fruit syrup and pineapple juice, garnished with a pineapple wedge on a pirate hook skewer)
> 
> 
> *Frontierland*
> 
> *Hades Nachos – Pecos Bill Tall Tale Inn *(Black bean nacho chip with ‘fiery’ buffalo chicken and selection of topping bar items)
> 
> *Billy’s Worms & Dirt – Pecos Bill Tall Tale Inn *(Chocolate pudding topped with gluten-friendly cake crumbs, gummy worms and a chocolate piece)
> 
> 
> *Caramel Pretzel, Cinnamon Donuts and Frozen Apple Cider – Golden Oak Outpost *(Pretzel filled with caramel, Cinnamon sugar donut holes and frozen apple cider)
> 
> *Liberty Square*
> 
> *Headless Horseman Cheesecake – Sleepy Hollow *(Pumpkin mousse layered with chocolate cake, chocolate crunchies, orange glaze, topped with a headless horseman chocolate piece)
> *Chocolate Mickey Waffle Sundae – Sleepy Hollow *(Two black chocolate waffles topped with pumpkin gelato, candy corn, caramel sauce and sprinkles)
> 
> 
> *Constance’s For Better or For Worse Wedding Cake – Liberty Square Popcorn Cart *(Citrus scented cake with raspberry Bavarian cream, glacage and buttercream pearls, and flowers topped with a chocolate axe)
> 
> *Fantasyland*
> 
> *Maleficent waffle cone – Storybook Treats *(Black waffle cone, lime soft-serve and chocolate Maleficent horn garnish)
> 
> *Snake Eyes – Storybook Treats *(Sprite, green Apple syrup, and lemonade garnished with gummy worms and light up dice novelty)
> 
> 
> *Tomorrowland*
> 
> *Pumpkin Spice Soft Serve Sundae – Auntie Gravity’s *(Pumpkin flavored soft-serve topped with candy corn and caramel sauce)
> 
> *Pumpkin Spice Milkshake – Auntie Gravity’s *(Pumpkin flavored shake topped with candy pumpkins and a Mickey straw)
> View attachment 425293View attachment 425303View attachment 425304View attachment 425305View attachment 425307View attachment 425308View attachment 425309View attachment 425310View attachment 425311
> 
> *Lots-O-Burger – Cosmic Ray’s *(Beef patty topped with brie fondue, strawberry bacon jam, an onion ring and a Lotso branded bun)
> 
> *Berry Blaster – Cosmic Ray’s *(Red slush, blue curacao syrup, sprite, garnished with a lemon wheel and raspberries)
> 
> *Hades Hatred – Cool Ship *(Lemonade, blue curaçao syrup, blueberry boba pearls, topped with cotton candy)



That tiny wedding cake!!


----------



## kayemgi

ninafeliz said:


> I'm such a weird combo of obsessive planner but also like to go with the flow in a way (or at least pretend to lol)



Are you me?!


----------



## trishadono

kayemgi said:


> That tiny wedding cake!!


I dont even care if  I eat it, its just so cute.


----------



## ali_in_al

trishadono said:


> The wedding cake lol. I might need that one.


Me too!


----------



## Cluelyss

Cloe Colton said:


> When do they start selling the party specific treats? Specifically Lotsos Burger and the Hades nachos??


It’s usually at 7. I was able to mobile order the Hades Nachos right at 7 pm last year.


----------



## ali_in_al

Cluelyss said:


> It’s usually at 7. I was able to mobile order the Hades Nachos right at 7 pm last year.


Thank you! _*Note to self - get nachos in belly at 7:05._


----------



## Cluelyss

ali_in_al said:


> Thank you! _*Note to self - get nachos in belly at 7:05._


They were delicious!!


----------



## Chitown Sorcerer

Araminta18 said:


> Any news on the sorcerers of the magic kingdom card or the party’s exclusive merch?


I want to say the parties start Friday... yet no word on the card.  Has it been cancelled??


----------



## Princess Michele

yulilin3 said:


> I'm sorry if this has been shared already, I haven't been able to keep up with threads as much as I'd like (sorry for the awful formatting)
> View attachment 425293
> *Main Street, U.S.A.*
> 
> *Donald Duck Brownie – Casey’s Corner *(Brownie with Donald Duck chocolate piece
> 
> 
> *Now Begin Thy Magic Spell – Casey’s Corner *(Red slush, passion fruit syrup, blue curacao syrup, sprite and lemonade garnished with a chocolate covered apple slice)
> 
> *Amuck, Amuck, Amuck Cupcake – Main Street Bakery *(Trick or treat candy cupcake with peanut butter chips, chocolate candy bits and toffee filled with caramel sauce, iced with chocolate butter cream and topped with a cake cauldron and Sanderson sister decoration)
> 
> *Halloween Cinnamon Roll – Main Street Bakery *(Cinnamon Roll topped with orange icing and spider web design.)
> 
> *Jack and Sally’s Push Pop – Snack Carts *(Sally: Gluten free vanilla cake, buttercream and strawberry crisps. Jack: Chocolate cake, vanilla buttercream, topped with white and dark chocolate.)
> 
> 
> *Adventureland*
> 
> *Pirate’s Horizon – Aloha Isle *(Orange juice, passion fruit syrup and pineapple juice, garnished with a pineapple wedge on a pirate hook skewer)
> 
> 
> *Frontierland*
> 
> *Hades Nachos – Pecos Bill Tall Tale Inn *(Black bean nacho chip with ‘fiery’ buffalo chicken and selection of topping bar items)
> 
> *Billy’s Worms & Dirt – Pecos Bill Tall Tale Inn *(Chocolate pudding topped with gluten-friendly cake crumbs, gummy worms and a chocolate piece)
> 
> 
> *Caramel Pretzel, Cinnamon Donuts and Frozen Apple Cider – Golden Oak Outpost *(Pretzel filled with caramel, Cinnamon sugar donut holes and frozen apple cider)
> 
> *Liberty Square*
> 
> *Headless Horseman Cheesecake – Sleepy Hollow *(Pumpkin mousse layered with chocolate cake, chocolate crunchies, orange glaze, topped with a headless horseman chocolate piece)
> *Chocolate Mickey Waffle Sundae – Sleepy Hollow *(Two black chocolate waffles topped with pumpkin gelato, candy corn, caramel sauce and sprinkles)
> 
> 
> *Constance’s For Better or For Worse Wedding Cake – Liberty Square Popcorn Cart *(Citrus scented cake with raspberry Bavarian cream, glacage and buttercream pearls, and flowers topped with a chocolate axe)
> 
> *Fantasyland*
> 
> *Maleficent waffle cone – Storybook Treats *(Black waffle cone, lime soft-serve and chocolate Maleficent horn garnish)
> 
> *Snake Eyes – Storybook Treats *(Sprite, green Apple syrup, and lemonade garnished with gummy worms and light up dice novelty)
> 
> 
> *Tomorrowland*
> 
> *Pumpkin Spice Soft Serve Sundae – Auntie Gravity’s *(Pumpkin flavored soft-serve topped with candy corn and caramel sauce)
> 
> *Pumpkin Spice Milkshake – Auntie Gravity’s *(Pumpkin flavored shake topped with candy pumpkins and a Mickey straw)
> View attachment 425293View attachment 425303View attachment 425304View attachment 425305View attachment 425307View attachment 425308View attachment 425309View attachment 425310View attachment 425311
> 
> *Lots-O-Burger – Cosmic Ray’s *(Beef patty topped with brie fondue, strawberry bacon jam, an onion ring and a Lotso branded bun)
> 
> *Berry Blaster – Cosmic Ray’s *(Red slush, blue curacao syrup, sprite, garnished with a lemon wheel and raspberries)
> 
> *Hades Hatred – Cool Ship *(Lemonade, blue curaçao syrup, blueberry boba pearls, topped with cotton candy)


Thanks for the info.  Lots of things look good.  My DD is going to be disappointed if the Mickey Waffle Sundae is replacing the Zero Waffle Sundae.


----------



## BadgerGirl84

This is my first post to this thread. My husband and I are going on an adults only long weekend trip next month and will be at the party on September 20th. We've always wanted to go but haven't purchased tickets on past family trips because we have 3 young kids and it hasn't seemed worth the money on trips where we've had multi-day tickets and they go to bed by 8pm or 9pm. 

We purchased tickets from Undercover Tourist and paid $165 including tax for both tickets. This seemed like a good value seeing as though it will be our only Disney Park time of the trip (we will be at Universal the other two days.)

I'm currently shopping for a Disney themed Halloween shirt--no costume for me. 

I'm trying to decide on dining. I'm leaning towards doing a late lunch off-site and then just doing snack or CS during the party--it seems like a waste for us to do a sit down meal at any point during our park time.


----------



## Mrspeaks

blakefamily said:


> I thought I've read that you can ask for to go container for dessert party and take dessert to the plaza to eat while watching fireworks....can anyone confirm??   For HEA dessert party in February we asked for drink cups to take coffee to the plaza, but unsure about dessert??


That would be great. I could see if going pretty close to fireworks time and taking some desserts over to the plaza.


----------



## mckennarose

@GADisneyDad14, Wondering if you saw my post a few pages back about the Dessert Party?  I know you like the dessert parties also, and wondering if you've done the Halloween one?  I'm trying to figure out when to check in and how the procedure goes, and if it's similar to the regular HEA party.  Any insight?

TIA!!

Oh...and I may or may not have been listening to the Hallowishes soundtrack while finishing our party tshirts this morning!


----------



## Princess Michele

We are planning to try the Tag Team plan on our party nights while we wait for the characters.  If Jack & Sally are meeting inside Town Square Theater like last year would we still be able to do this?  We are planning to arrive as close to 3:00 as possible to get in line.  My DD has a fast pass for 3:20-4:20 for Space Mountain.  Would she have any problems rejoining us if she uses her fast pass at 3:20?

Are there other character ques which will not work for tag teaming the waits?  Thank you.


----------



## Klinger13

BadgerGirl84 said:


> I'm currently shopping for a Disney themed Halloween shirt--no costume for me.



My 8 y/o & I decided to do shirts instead of costumes too. There were a lot of cute ones on Etsy. These are what we got.


----------



## NotTheBatesMotel

Best Aunt said:


> Here now and holy crap it’s hot and humid.  I was here in August of 2015, 2017 and 2018 and it wasn’t nearly this bad.  People going to early parties who plan to be in the parks that day, or plan to enter early - please keep this in mind.  You may be dead on your feet long before the fireworks.


Yes! This even applies to October parties too sometimes. We made the mistake of planning a little too much before the event during last year's party (first week in October, heat index was 103). We're from VA so we're pretty used to heat and humidity and we were still completely wiped out after a few hours. There's something about FL sun + hot pavement + all the walking that can be brutal.


----------



## yulilin3

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ks-flash-sorcerers-of-the-magic-kingdom-card/


----------



## RJstanis

yulilin3 said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ks-flash-sorcerers-of-the-magic-kingdom-card/View attachment 425429


Thanks for all the posts today!  That card looks amazing!!! I'll probably have extras if anyone wants to trade btw.


----------



## ejdmomma

yulilin3 said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ks-flash-sorcerers-of-the-magic-kingdom-card/View attachment 425429


I love the card design!


----------



## MelOhioDis

Princess Michele said:


> We are planning to try the Tag Team plan on our party nights while we wait for the characters.  If Jack & Sally are meeting inside Town Square Theater like last year would we still be able to do this?  We are planning to arrive as close to 3:00 as possible to get in line.  My DD has a fast pass for 3:20-4:20 for Space Mountain.  Would she have any problems rejoining us if she uses her fast pass at 3:20?
> 
> Are there other character ques which will not work for tag teaming the waits?  Thank you.




I got in line for Jack & Sally last year at 3:15pm. I'd say that the line didn't really start filling in until around 3:30pm. Right at 4pm it got really long. We were about 4th in line and were out of there by 4:10pm. I think your DD will be fine to go use her FP and get back in line, she may even try to use the fast pass a bit early at 3:15 to give her some more cushion. I used this hour waiting as a time to relax in the air conditioning and eat a snack! It was perfect! They were so fun to meet too, definitely worth the wait!! 
I'd still pay attention to the reports for the first party in case anything is different this year with the J&S meet.


----------



## MelOhioDis

MelOhioDis said:


> I got in line for Jack & Sally last year at 3:15pm. I'd say that the line didn't really start filling in until around 3:30pm. Right at 4pm it got really long. We were about 4th in line and were out of there by 4:10pm. I think your DD will be fine to go use her FP and get back in line, she may even try to use the fast pass a bit early at 3:15 to give her some more cushion. I used this hour waiting as a time to relax in the air conditioning and eat a snack! It was perfect! They were so fun to meet too, definitely worth the wait!!
> I'd still pay attention to the reports for the first party in case anything is different this year with the J&S meet.




 I'm sorry I lied on the timing! I was off by 30 minutes! Here's my post from last year on Jack and Sally timing

https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...pooktacular-celebration.3665880/post-59869399

Also Here's my full trip report from 2018 if it helps at all. 
https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...pooktacular-celebration.3665880/post-59881760


----------



## MelOhioDis

yulilin3 said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ks-flash-sorcerers-of-the-magic-kingdom-card/View attachment 425429




I love this! I was so mad when I forgot to get one last year! Definitely going to get it this year!!


----------



## Princess Michele

Th


MelOhioDis said:


> I got in line for Jack & Sally last year at 3:15pm. I'd say that the line didn't really start filling in until around 3:30pm. Right at 4pm it got really long. We were about 4th in line and were out of there by 4:10pm. I think your DD will be fine to go use her FP and get back in line, she may even try to use the fast pass a bit early at 3:15 to give her some more cushion. I used this hour waiting as a time to relax in the air conditioning and eat a snack! It was perfect! They were so fun to meet too, definitely worth the wait!!
> I'd still pay attention to the reports for the first party in case anything is different this year with the J&S meet.


Thanks for the information.  I am planning to be glued to the DIS for all reports prior to the 8/27 party.  Hopefully they will still be meeting in the same area.

Were you all just held in the lobby area or were they using any of the queues usually used for Mickey or Tinkerbell?  Thanks.


----------



## Kingoglow

Princess Michele said:


> We are planning to try the Tag Team plan on our party nights while we wait for the characters.  If Jack & Sally are meeting inside Town Square Theater like last year would we still be able to do this?  We are planning to arrive as close to 3:00 as possible to get in line.  My DD has a fast pass for 3:20-4:20 for Space Mountain.  Would she have any problems rejoining us if she uses her fast pass at 3:20?



This is against Disney policy on lines. If the people near you or behind you in line see what you are doing and turn you into the CM, you will have to go to the back of the line.


These and other rules of the park can be found on Disney's Walt Disney World Resort Property Rules page, this particular rule is under Guest *Courtesy *and Attire Policies, bullet 4 (emphasis mine).


----------



## MelOhioDis

Princess Michele said:


> Th
> 
> Thanks for the information.  I am planning to be glued to the DIS for all reports prior to the 8/27 party.  Hopefully they will still be meeting in the same area.
> 
> Were you all just held in the lobby area or were they using any of the queues usually used for Mickey or Tinkerbell?  Thanks.




I believe we were in the Tinkerbell Fast Pass Que.


----------



## BraveLittleToaster2

Which characters start meeting at 4? 

Also, if they don't meet at 4 does that mean they meet at 7?


----------



## Cluelyss

BraveLittleToaster2 said:


> Which characters start meeting at 4?
> 
> Also, if they don't meet at 4 does that mean they meet at 7?


Meeting times start anywhere from 4-7. See the first page for who started when in the past - but note that 2019 times could change.


----------



## Cluelyss

Kingoglow said:


> This is against Disney policy on lines. If the people near you or behind you in line see what you are doing and turn you into the CM, you will have to go to the back of the line.
> 
> View attachment 425467
> These and other rules of the park can be found on Disney's Walt Disney World Resort Property Rules page, this particular rule is under Guest *Courtesy *and Attire Policies, bullet 4 (emphasis mine).


While I would never encourage or advocate “line jumping” for a ride, I think you’ll find this is pretty common practice in character lines at parties. It’s a courtesy generally to all get in line together so those around you know your group size, then split off as needed, but in a line that’s not moving there is no harm in doing this and you’ll see it quite often. We’ve even had CMs assist us in regrouping in queues that are not open air. Obviously opinions on this practice vary wildly, but you’ll find it’s a pretty commonly accepted practice among those in this group and most party-goers.


----------



## Princess Michele

MelOhioDis said:


> I'm sorry I lied on the timing! I was off by 30 minutes! Here's my post from last year on Jack and Sally timing
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...pooktacular-celebration.3665880/post-59869399
> 
> Also Here's my full trip report from 2018 if it helps at all.
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...pooktacular-celebration.3665880/post-59881760


Thanks for the links.  We may need to try meeting the 7 Dwarfs at the end like you.  Hopefully if we do we will be as successful.


----------



## Disney Addicted

trishadono said:


> The wedding cake lol. I might need that one.





kayemgi said:


> That tiny wedding cake!!



Right?!!  I LOVE that cake.  So cute!


----------



## Dawn Peterson

I tried searching and couldn’t find the answer. Could someone  clarify if we can use DDP for snacks at the party?


----------



## FoxC63

yulilin3 said:


> I'm sorry if this has been shared already,



Big Thank You for posting!  Wow!  Looks so yummy 
There goes my diet!


----------



## FoxC63

yulilin3 said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ks-flash-sorcerers-of-the-magic-kingdom-card/View attachment 425429



You are on a roll!


----------



## FoxC63

Dawn Peterson said:


> I tried searching and couldn’t find the answer. Could someone  clarify if we can use DDP for snacks at the party?



Yes, they have in the past.  There is usually an icon which identifies what items can be used with the DDP found on menus.


----------



## Chisoxcollector

Our character priority this year is Pooh and the gang.  Do they not come out until 7?  Any suggestions on the best way to tackle this M&G?


----------



## FoxC63

Chisoxcollector said:


> Our character priority this year is Pooh and the gang.  Do they not come out until 7?  Any suggestions on the best way to tackle this M&G?



7pm get in line at 6:30, if you party sells out might want to line up 6:15-6:20


----------



## poppinsmomof2

Has anyone heard anything about the DescenDance party that will happen? I know it's been at Disney Springs, but I haven't heard how it is yet. We have some big Descendants fans in our house and would love to catch the dance party during MNSSHP if we can!


----------



## FoxC63

Princess Michele said:


> We are planning to try the Tag Team plan on our party nights while we wait for the characters.  If Jack & Sally are meeting inside Town Square Theater like last year would we still be able to do this?  We are planning to arrive as close to 3:00 as possible to get in line.  My DD has a fast pass for 3:20-4:20 for Space Mountain.  Would she have any problems rejoining us if she uses her fast pass at 3:20?
> 
> Are there other character ques which will not work for tag teaming the waits?  Thank you.



It depends on when you get in line because this M&G is located inside a building which makes it harder to do.  Not impossible, just harder.  I hope others chime in with their experience.


----------



## kylenne

Welp, I’m succumbing to the AP curse...my next trip isn’t supposed to be until next May, but Villains After Hours put me in the Halloween spirit and now I’m looking at maybe coming down for a weekend in October just for this and maybe F&W. I’m still not sure if it’s worth it.


----------



## RJstanis

Chisoxcollector said:


> Our character priority this year is Pooh and the gang.  Do they not come out until 7?  Any suggestions on the best way to tackle this M&G?



You use to be able to lineup by 630p and be able to meet during their first set without having to wait for them to switch out, but recently to clear it you should really start to line up by 6pm to be safe, or 615-620p to get lucky. I need to go back and look and see when I lined up last year but I know it was sometime between 6-615 and we barely made the cut. Everyone lined up outside of the character entrance along the wall going towards the bathrooms and Merida. At some point the CM opened the actual cue up and we barely made it within the entrance by about 5-10 people. Shortly after we met the characters they left to switch out, so if you make it within the entrance of the line you should meet them by ~ 730-745p. From my understanding they have a healthy line throughout the party until the time of their cutoff time. Others might have different suggestions or experiences.

Side note for us... Perk of being near the entrance of the line allowed me to grab togo food from cosmic Ray's to eat while in line, and for my dad to go change into his costume real quick all with the CMs permission.  They just said they wouldn't allow any extra people through which was nice.


----------



## MelOhioDis

poppinsmomof2 said:


> Has anyone heard anything about the DescenDance party that will happen? I know it's been at Disney Springs, but I haven't heard how it is yet. We have some big Descendants fans in our house and would love to catch the dance party during MNSSHP if we can!




Ditto! My DD LOVES Descendents!! I'm hoping this is fun! Can't wait to hear some of the reports. (Ok..Ok... I secretly love Descendants too)


----------



## Cluelyss

Chisoxcollector said:


> Our character priority this year is Pooh and the gang.  Do they not come out until 7?  Any suggestions on the best way to tackle this M&G?


I believe last year they moved their starting time to 630 midway through the season, so you will definitely want to read reports from the early parties to see what time they start meeting this year.  I’d recommend lining up no less than 45 minutes prior to their start time to ensure you make it into the first set.


----------



## trishadono

kylenne said:


> Welp, I’m succumbing to the AP curse...my next trip isn’t supposed to be until next May, but Villains After Hours put me in the Halloween spirit and now I’m looking at maybe coming down for a weekend in October just for this and maybe F&W. I’m still not sure if it’s worth it.


It is   . All good.


----------



## Chisoxcollector

Thanks for the Pooh tips everyone.  I’ll plan on lining up at 6, pending reports from the first few parties.


----------



## poppinsmomof2

MelOhioDis said:


> Ditto! My DD LOVES Descendents!! I'm hoping this is fun! Can't wait to hear some of the reports. (Ok..Ok... I secretly love Descendants too)



I am definitely a fan too! The songs are just so catchy!


----------



## FoxC63

Cloe Colton said:


> When do they start selling the party specific treats? Specifically Lotsos Burger and the Hades nachos??



I believe they started at 6:30 but this year it could change to 7pm.  Mobile ordering was possible too.  We need more info and hopefully we'll see it soon.


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> It’s usually at 7. I was able to mobile order the Hades Nachos right at 7 pm last year.



Didn't they sell the sweet treats earlier like at 6:30?  Not sure why but that's what I'm remembering.


----------



## FoxC63

So happy to see all the Halloween posts: magicband, merchandise, SoTMK card and Exclusive treats. 
*Keeps your eyes open for:*

Open Edition Halloween Pins & Prices
Resort Halloween Refillable Mug
Exclusive Popcorn Bucket, Halloween Bucket & Pail
Exclusive MagicBand
Exclusive Merchandise 
Party Map, Character News, prices for Exclusive Pins
Halloween Gift Cards


----------



## Best Aunt

Last year some of the treats were sold before the party started.  I remember the cupcake was available early, and I think a second thing at Starbucks but not the third thing.  Possibly a day early?  At least earlier the day of the first party.


----------



## FoxC63

I thought so.  And the Muenster Smash Burger was sold at 7pm and not available via mobile.  I think the reason it didn't make a return were due to the reviews.  Though several people really enjoyed it the vast majority didn't.


----------



## Dawn Peterson

FoxC63 said:


> Yes, they have in the past.  There is usually an icon which identifies what items can be used with the DDP found on menus.
> View attachment 425505



Thanks!


----------



## MPLsDad

yulilin3 said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ks-flash-sorcerers-of-the-magic-kingdom-card/View attachment 425429


What's with the absence of Pluto?  Why isn't Goofy in his mummy costume?  Just sayin'!


----------



## FoxC63

Dawn Peterson said:


> Thanks!



Oh, we should learn more from Disney Food Blog.  They usually include prices too.  
Yeah, I know, I'm all about how much everything is.  It's just me but I want to know what I'm getting myself into.


----------



## RJstanis

Cloe Colton said:


> When do they start selling the party specific treats? Specifically Lotsos Burger and the Hades nachos??



I got the Muenster burger well before 7pm, and I think before 630pm, but I could be misremembering. 



FoxC63 said:


> I believe they started at 6:30 but this year it could change to 7pm.  Mobile ordering was possible too.  We need more info and hopefully we'll see it soon.





FoxC63 said:


> I thought so.  And the Muenster Smash Burger was sold at 7pm and not available via mobile.  I think the reason it didn't make a return were due to the reviews.  Though several people really enjoyed it the vast majority didn't.



Count me in for loving it lol. I was looking forward to it again this year! But I'm weird, I also like the Taco Burger from Pecos (after you add on from trimmings bar) lol.


----------



## FoxC63

MPLsDad said:


> What's with the absence of Pluto?  Why isn't Goofy in his mummy costume?  Just sayin'!



I totally wanted that plush too but it was sold out by the time I arrived.  
Sooo cute!  *2018*


----------



## FoxC63

RJstanis said:


> I got the Muenster burger well before 7pm, and I think before 630pm, but I could be misremembering.



You're sadly mistaken! 
Lol!


----------



## monique5

yulilin3 said:


> I'm sorry if this has been shared already, I haven't been able to keep up with threads as much as I'd like (sorry for the awful formatting)
> View attachment 425293
> *Main Street, U.S.A.*
> 
> *Donald Duck Brownie – Casey’s Corner *(Brownie with Donald Duck chocolate piece
> 
> 
> *Now Begin Thy Magic Spell – Casey’s Corner *(Red slush, passion fruit syrup, blue curacao syrup, sprite and lemonade garnished with a chocolate covered apple slice)
> 
> *Amuck, Amuck, Amuck Cupcake – Main Street Bakery *(Trick or treat candy cupcake with peanut butter chips, chocolate candy bits and toffee filled with caramel sauce, iced with chocolate butter cream and topped with a cake cauldron and Sanderson sister decoration)
> 
> *Halloween Cinnamon Roll – Main Street Bakery *(Cinnamon Roll topped with orange icing and spider web design.)
> 
> *Jack and Sally’s Push Pop – Snack Carts *(Sally: Gluten free vanilla cake, buttercream and strawberry crisps. Jack: Chocolate cake, vanilla buttercream, topped with white and dark chocolate.)
> 
> 
> *Adventureland*
> 
> *Pirate’s Horizon – Aloha Isle *(Orange juice, passion fruit syrup and pineapple juice, garnished with a pineapple wedge on a pirate hook skewer)
> 
> 
> *Frontierland*
> 
> *Hades Nachos – Pecos Bill Tall Tale Inn *(Black bean nacho chip with ‘fiery’ buffalo chicken and selection of topping bar items)
> 
> *Billy’s Worms & Dirt – Pecos Bill Tall Tale Inn *(Chocolate pudding topped with gluten-friendly cake crumbs, gummy worms and a chocolate piece)
> 
> 
> *Caramel Pretzel, Cinnamon Donuts and Frozen Apple Cider – Golden Oak Outpost *(Pretzel filled with caramel, Cinnamon sugar donut holes and frozen apple cider)
> 
> *Liberty Square*
> 
> *Headless Horseman Cheesecake – Sleepy Hollow *(Pumpkin mousse layered with chocolate cake, chocolate crunchies, orange glaze, topped with a headless horseman chocolate piece)
> *Chocolate Mickey Waffle Sundae – Sleepy Hollow *(Two black chocolate waffles topped with pumpkin gelato, candy corn, caramel sauce and sprinkles)
> 
> 
> *Constance’s For Better or For Worse Wedding Cake – Liberty Square Popcorn Cart *(Citrus scented cake with raspberry Bavarian cream, glacage and buttercream pearls, and flowers topped with a chocolate axe)
> 
> *Fantasyland*
> 
> *Maleficent waffle cone – Storybook Treats *(Black waffle cone, lime soft-serve and chocolate Maleficent horn garnish)
> 
> *Snake Eyes – Storybook Treats *(Sprite, green Apple syrup, and lemonade garnished with gummy worms and light up dice novelty)
> 
> 
> *Tomorrowland*
> 
> *Pumpkin Spice Soft Serve Sundae – Auntie Gravity’s *(Pumpkin flavored soft-serve topped with candy corn and caramel sauce)
> 
> *Pumpkin Spice Milkshake – Auntie Gravity’s *(Pumpkin flavored shake topped with candy pumpkins and a Mickey straw)
> View attachment 425293View attachment 425303View attachment 425304View attachment 425305View attachment 425307View attachment 425308View attachment 425309View attachment 425310View attachment 425311
> 
> *Lots-O-Burger – Cosmic Ray’s *(Beef patty topped with brie fondue, strawberry bacon jam, an onion ring and a Lotso branded bun)
> 
> *Berry Blaster – Cosmic Ray’s *(Red slush, blue curacao syrup, sprite, garnished with a lemon wheel and raspberries)
> 
> *Hades Hatred – Cool Ship *(Lemonade, blue curaçao syrup, blueberry boba pearls, topped with cotton candy)



Thanks for the info! Love the photos! I need one of everything!


----------



## PanamaMike

I will not be able to attend any of the Halloween parties so I'm hoping a fellow DIS board member can assist me in getting a Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom party card from the Firehall.

I will mail you a plastic card protector in a self addressed envelope that you can use to mail the card from the mail box right outside the Firehall.

No cost to you and only a moment or two of your time.

Please send me a PM if you are able to help

Thank you.
Michael


----------



## BattyMcDoon

The Halloween merch that has come out in the past few days!  I love halloween and I always try to behave when spending on Disney merch but I like waaaay too much stuff this year!!


----------



## Nathan Banks

Posted a while ago about my Hook costume; do you guys think I'll be okay with a hook on my hand? I don't know how particular they are about costumes. The hook I have is literally a fancy dress one, no coat hangers or anything customised.


----------



## ksromack

PanamaMike said:


> I will not be able to attend any of the Halloween parties so I'm hoping a fellow DIS board member can assist me in getting a Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom party card from the Firehall.
> 
> I will mail you a plastic card protector in a self addressed envelope that you can use to mail the card from the mail box right outside the Firehall.
> 
> No cost to you and only a moment or two of your time.
> 
> Please send me a PM if you are able to help
> 
> Thank you.
> Michael


You weren’t able to go last year either....fall is such a great time to go to WDW.  I hope you get to experience it sometime!


----------



## FoxC63

PanamaMike said:


> I will not be able to attend any of the Halloween parties so I'm hoping a fellow DIS board member can assist me in getting a Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom party card from the Firehall.
> 
> I will mail you a plastic card protector in a self addressed envelope that you can use to mail the card from the mail box right outside the Firehall.
> 
> No cost to you and only a moment or two of your time.
> 
> Please send me a PM if you are able to help
> 
> Thank you.
> Michael



Please update your post after arrangements have been made.  Thank you.


----------



## FoxC63

Nathan Banks said:


> Posted a while ago about my Hook costume; do you guys think I'll be okay with a hook on my hand? I don't know how particular they are about costumes. The hook I have is literally a fancy dress one, no coat hangers or anything customised.


Yes!  You'll be fine.


----------



## lovingeire

yulilin3 said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ks-flash-sorcerers-of-the-magic-kingdom-card/View attachment 425429



My oldest son is very excited about this card.  We've never played SoTMK before and both of my younger boys are very excited to play!


----------



## Best Aunt

Well apparently I’m not following my own advice (about taking it easy in the heat).

I promised friend #1 that I would Rope Drop with her on Friday morning.  Then I promised Friend # 2 that I would meet him at the party on Friday night.

I did tell friend # 1 that I have to go back to the hotel to rest in the afternoon.

Trying to see all my Florida friends while I am in town.


----------



## PanamaMike

ksromack said:


> You weren’t able to go last year either....fall is such a great time to go to WDW.  I hope you get to experience it sometime!


In 2011 I got to experience the change from Halloween to Christmas.  It was great.  My free time tends to be late Feb, Early March, great for Flower & Garden show.
I was also fortunate enough last year to get assistance from this group to get the card.


----------



## FoxC63

BattyMcDoon said:


> The Halloween merch that has come out in the past few days!  I love halloween and I always try to behave when spending on Disney merch but I like waaaay too much stuff this year!!



Right?!  And we still don't have the Exclusive merchandise!  Can't wait to see what Disney has in store for us this year.   They did an awesome job last year especially the Hocus Pocus merchandise.


----------



## FoxC63

*Lots-O-Burger – Cosmic Ray’s *(Beef patty topped with brie fondue, strawberry bacon jam, an onion ring and a Lotso branded bun)  

So does this mean Lotso will have a M&G?  I hope, I hope!


----------



## mara512

FoxC63 said:


> Yes, they have in the past.  There is usually an icon which identifies what items can be used with the DDP found on menus.
> View attachment 425505



The Hades nachos are considered a QS credit but are well worth it. They were amazing.


----------



## Aliciahere

Ok, probably been asked already. MNSSHP is our first day at the parks. Would it make sense to bring our paper tickets, rather than use MB to try to enter? So that it won’t “accidentally” use a regular day entry?


----------



## FoxC63

Aliciahere said:


> Ok, probably been asked already. MNSSHP is our first day at the parks. Would it make sense to bring our paper tickets, rather than use MB to try to enter? So that it won’t “accidentally” use a regular day entry?



Everyone has an opinion but I recommend it, I always have.  Once inside the park use your band for everything else.


----------



## yulilin3

MPLsDad said:


> What's with the absence of Pluto?  Why isn't Goofy in his mummy costume?  Just sayin'!


Im not sus what's happening but Pluto is in mummy costume this year and goofy is a werewolf but I have not seen goofy stuffed at all.  I've seen o Mickey minnie Pluto chip and dale


----------



## FoxC63

yulilin3 said:


> Im not sus what's happening but Pluto is in mummy costume this year and goofy is a werewolf but I have not seen goofy stuffed at all.  I've seen o Mickey minnie Pluto chip and dale



Yes, and I've not seen Goofy online nor at the Disney Store.  The only ones I've seen are these:


----------



## Aliciahere

FoxC63 said:


> Everyone has an opinion but I recommend it, I always have.  Once inside the park use your band for everything else.


 Thank you so much. It totally makes sense to me to do it that way. It’s one extra small thing to carry and less to worry about


----------



## HookPan

Wasn't Hades nachos available anytime, not just during the party last year?


----------



## FoxC63

HookPan said:


> Wasn't Hades nachos available anytime, not just during the party last year?


Yes, you are correct.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

The plushes are awful compared to last years


----------



## FoxC63

Not to take away from what @yulilin3 originally posted:   HERE
I just wanted to organize it a little.  I'm very grateful she took to the time and energy to make us aware of what awesome treats we can expect during the party.
 Again, THANK YOU!


*Donald Duck Brownie - Casey’s Corner *(*available daily through **Oct 31*)
Brownie with Donald Duck chocolate piece


*Now Begin Thy Magic Spell - Casey’s Corner*
Red slush, passion fruit syrup, blue curacao syrup, sprite and lemonade garnished with a chocolate covered apple slice.


*Amuck, Amuck, Amuck Cupcake - Main Street Bakery (available daily through October 31)*
Trick or treat candy cupcake with peanut butter chips, chocolate candy bits and toffee filled with caramel sauce, iced with chocolate butter cream and topped with a cake cauldron and Sanderson sister decoration


*Halloween Cinnamon Roll - Main Street Bakery* (*available daily through Oct 31*)
Cinnamon Roll topped with orange icing and spider web design.


*Jack and Sally’s Push Pop - Snack Carts* (*available on party nights only*)
Sally: Gluten free vanilla cake, buttercream and strawberry crisps. Jack: Chocolate cake, vanilla buttercream, topped with white and dark chocolate.

*Adventureland*
NO IMAGE
*Pirate’s Horizon - Aloha Isle*
Orange juice, passion fruit syrup and pineapple juice, garnished with a pineapple wedge on a pirate hook skewer

*Frontierland*
 2018 Image
*Hades Nachos - Pecos Bill Tall Tale Inn and Café *(*available on party nights only*)
Black bean nacho chip with ‘fiery’ buffalo chicken and selection of topping bar items


*Billy’s Worms & Dirt - Pecos Bill Tall Tale Inn and Café *(*available on party nights only then available daily starting October 31*)
Chocolate pudding topped with gluten-friendly cake crumbs, gummy worms and a chocolate piece

 2018 Image
*Treats at the Cider House* (*available on party nights only*) Nearby at the Cider House (*Golden Oak Outpost*).  Caramel Pretzel, Cinnamon Donuts and Frozen Apple Cider
Pretzel filled with caramel, Cinnamon sugar donut holes and frozen apple cider

*Liberty Square*

*Headless Horseman Cheesecake - Sleepy Hollow (available on party nights only)*
Pumpkin mousse layered with chocolate cake, chocolate crunchies, orange glaze, topped with a headless horseman chocolate piece


*Chocolate Mickey Waffle Sundae - Sleepy Hollow* (*available on party nights only; available daily starting October 31*)
Two black chocolate waffles topped with pumpkin gelato, candy corn, caramel sauce and sprinkles


----------



## FoxC63

*Constance’s For Better or For Worse Wedding Cake - Liberty Square Popcorn Cart (available on party nights only)*
Citrus scented cake with raspberry Bavarian cream, glacage and buttercream pearls, and flowers topped with a chocolate axe

*Fantasyland*

*Maleficent Waffle Cone - Storybook Treats (available daily through October 31)*
Black waffle cone, lime soft-serve and chocolate Maleficent horn garnish


*Snake Eyes - Storybook Treats (available daily through October 31)*
Sprite, green Apple syrup, and lemonade garnished with gummy worms and light up dice novelty

*Tomorrowland*
NO IMAGE
*Pumpkin Spice Soft Serve Sundae - Auntie Gravity’s (available daily through October 31)*
Pumpkin flavored soft-serve topped with candy corn and caramel sauce


*Pumpkin Spice Milkshake - Auntie Gravity’s (available daily through October 31)*
Pumpkin flavored shake topped with candy pumpkins and a Mickey straw

The verbiage in *RED* was for *2018*, we'll see if it's the same this year, so we need that confirmation, prices, time frame we can purchase these items and we're missing a few images.  Plus @Aliciahere wants to know about Gluten Free options. 
2018 Source


----------



## michellelovesthemous

Princess Michele said:


> Thanks for the info.  This may change our plans to see Pooh and friends.  Jack and Sally are a priority.


Also we do Pooh and friends each year for my DD21...yes I said 21   Is her everything! We lineup no later than 5:45 for them to make sure we see them! And the line gets loooooong fast!


----------



## Aliciahere

FoxC63 said:


> Not to take away from what @yulilin3 originally posted:   HERE
> I just wanted to organize it a little.  I'm very grateful she took to the time and energy to make us aware of what awesome treats we can expect during the party.
> Again, THANK YOU!
> 
> View attachment 425581
> *Donald Duck Brownie - Casey’s Corner *(*available daily through **Oct 1?*)
> Brownie with Donald Duck chocolate piece
> 
> View attachment 425583
> *Now Begin Thy Magic Spell - Casey’s Corner*
> Red slush, passion fruit syrup, blue curacao syrup, sprite and lemonade garnished with a chocolate covered apple slice.
> 
> View attachment 425584
> *Amuck, Amuck, Amuck Cupcake - Main Street Bakery*
> Trick or treat candy cupcake with peanut butter chips, chocolate candy bits and toffee filled with caramel sauce, iced with chocolate butter cream and topped with a cake cauldron and Sanderson sister decoration
> 
> View attachment 425585
> *Halloween Cinnamon Roll - Main Street Bakery* (*available daily through Oct 1?*)
> Cinnamon Roll topped with orange icing and spider web design.
> 
> View attachment 425586
> *Jack and Sally’s Push Pop - Snack Carts* (*available on party nights only?*)
> Sally: Gluten free vanilla cake, buttercream and strawberry crisps. Jack: Chocolate cake, vanilla buttercream, topped with white and dark chocolate.
> 
> *Adventureland*
> NO IMAGE
> *Pirate’s Horizon - Aloha Isle*
> Orange juice, passion fruit syrup and pineapple juice, garnished with a pineapple wedge on a pirate hook skewer
> 
> *Frontierland*
> View attachment 425587 2018 Image
> *Hades Nachos - Pecos Bill Tall Tale Inn and Café *(*available on party nights only?*)
> Black bean nacho chip with ‘fiery’ buffalo chicken and selection of topping bar items
> 
> View attachment 425588
> *Billy’s Worms & Dirt - Pecos Bill Tall Tale Inn and Café *(*available on party nights only then available daily starting October 1?*)
> Chocolate pudding topped with gluten-friendly cake crumbs, gummy worms and a chocolate piece
> 
> View attachment 425589 2018 Image
> *Treats at the Cider House* (*available on party nights only?*) Nearby at the Cider House (*Golden Oak Outpost*).  Caramel Pretzel, Cinnamon Donuts and Frozen Apple Cider
> Pretzel filled with caramel, Cinnamon sugar donut holes and frozen apple cider
> 
> *Liberty Square*
> View attachment 425590
> *Headless Horseman Cheesecake - Sleepy Hollow*
> Pumpkin mousse layered with chocolate cake, chocolate crunchies, orange glaze, topped with a headless horseman chocolate piece
> 
> View attachment 425591
> *Chocolate Mickey Waffle Sundae - Sleepy Hollow* (*available on party nights only; available daily starting October 1?*)
> Two black chocolate waffles topped with pumpkin gelato, candy corn, caramel sauce and sprinkles



These look amazing! Anybody know if any of these are gluten free? Or how a person could find out? Hades Nachos I’m looking at you!


----------



## FoxC63

Aliciahere said:


> These look amazing! Anybody know if any of these are gluten free? Or how a person could find out? Hades Nachos I’m looking at you!



Great question!  And yes there was a write up on which items were gluten free, unfortunately it did NOT include Hades Nachos.  Last year the gluten free/friendly items included:

Mickey Cheese Cake / Candy Corn Soft Serve


Oogie Boogie Meringue at Gaston’s Tavern / Worms and Dirt


Muenster Smash burger at Starlight Cafe could be modified to be gluten friendly but I don't see it on the Original List posted by @yulilin3


Gluten Free Source 2018


----------



## Wishfuiiy

Aliciahere said:


> These look amazing! Anybody know if any of these are gluten free? Or how a person could find out? Hades Nachos I’m looking at you!



Looks like the Sally pop is Gluten-Free


----------



## Wishfuiiy

Looking over the list, and I'm worried there won't be any candy corn soft-serve stands this year? This is the ONE treat I was looking forward to!


----------



## FoxC63

Wishfuiiy said:


> Looking over the list, and I'm worried there won't be any candy corn soft-serve stands this year? This is the ONE treat I was looking forward to!



I cannot imagine they won't have it at Plaza Ice Cream Parlor.  It always seemed to sell out prior to 6pm.  I believe it was sold as an anytime treat, meaning from am to pm.


----------



## tash439

Aliciahere said:


> Ok, probably been asked already. MNSSHP is our first day at the parks. Would it make sense to bring our paper tickets, rather than use MB to try to enter? So that it won’t “accidentally” use a regular day entry?



If memory serves me correctly, they have some dedicated entry lanes that are marked “MNSSHP” for guest to use that are coming in for the party starting at 4 pm. I believe I remember seeing a CM post last year that these dedicated lanes only scan and pick up party tickets when using your MagicBand. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## SashaGlitters

So last minute decision to add another party date to my trip. I'm trying to buy a ticket online now because in the morning it's the 30-day Mark to make fastpasses. unfortunately this site seems to not be working to be able to buy a ticket and I'm going to miss the window to make fastpasses....trying to convince myself that not getting the fasspasses will be ok,  but still annoyed


----------



## Best Aunt

Reminder from last year about the treats: Main Street Bakery is a Starbucks so the wait can be long.


----------



## mara512

FoxC63 said:


> Yes, you are correct.



That’s good to know I thought they were party exclusive.


----------



## Cluelyss

tash439 said:


> If memory serves me correctly, they have some dedicated entry lanes that are marked “MNSSHP” for guest to use that are coming in for the party starting at 4 pm. I believe I remember seeing a CM post last year that these dedicated lanes only scan and pick up party tickets when using your MagicBand. Can anyone confirm this?


They are "supposed to" only pick up party tickets, but like everything Disney, YMMV.  We always carry our hard tickets just in case, but have never had an issue.  Other DISers have not been so lucky.


----------



## bpesch

FoxC63 said:


> Big Thank You for posting! Wow! Looks so yummy
> There goes my diet!



You didn't know that calories don't count in Disney World?


----------



## Kingoglow

Cluelyss said:


> While I would never encourage or advocate “line jumping” for a ride, I think you’ll find this is pretty common practice in character lines at parties. It’s a courtesy generally to all get in line together so those around you know your group size, then split off as needed, but in a line that’s not moving there is no harm in doing this and you’ll see it quite often. We’ve even had CMs assist us in regrouping in queues that are not open air. Obviously opinions on this practice vary wildly, but you’ll find it’s a pretty commonly accepted practice among those in this group and most party-goers.



I have been a party goer for years and I have seen the CM escort line jumpers to the back fo the que several times during Halloween, Christmas and well as outside of the the parties. I have seen it at MK, Epcot and DHS.
There is no one standing the the middle of a two hour wait that wants to see people jumping into the line up ahead of them. It is just rude.
I also would not recommend advising people to plan on line jumping, to actively break Disney's rules and guidelines, on a popular fan site such as this. Not only does it spread disinformation but it goes against the rules for the board.


----------



## yulilin3

I know some of these times are already posted on page 1 but in case there's some you don't have yet:
*Hocus Pocus Villain Spelltacular (Cinderella Castle Forecourt Stage)

Aug. 16 – Sept. 27:* 8:30 p.m., 10:45 p.m., 12 a.m.

*Sept. 29 – Nov. 1:* 7:40 p.m., 8:35 p.m., 10:45 p.m., 12 a.m.

*Disney’s Not So Spooky Spectacular (Skies above Cinderella Castle)*

10:15 p.m.

*Mickey’s “Boo to You” Halloween Parade (step off in Frontierland)*

9:15 p.m., 11:15 p.m.

*DescenDANCE Party (Cosmic Ray’s Starlight Cafe)*

7 p.m.-12 a.m.

*Storybook Circus Disney Junior Jam (Storybook Circus)*

7 p.m.-12 a.m.

*Monstrous Scream-O-Ween Ball Dance Party (Tomorrowland Stage)*

7 p.m.-12 a.m.

*Cadaver Dans (roaming Frontierland)*

7 p.m., 7:45 p.m., 8:30 p.m., 9:50 p.m., 10:30 p.m.

*Carlotta, Rinotta & Broome (Haunted Mansion lawn)*

7:15 -10:10 p.m., 10:45 -11:35 p.m.

*Frontierland Costume Promenade*

8:50 p.m., 10:50 p.m.

*Headless Horseman (step off in Frontierland)*

9:10 p.m., 11:10 p.m.

*“Zootopia” Party Patrol (Main Street, U.S.A)*

Before Mickey’s Boo to You Parade


----------



## yulilin3

Emporium and Big Top Souvenir will have the entire event collection


Frontier Trading Post for pins and MagicBands


----------



## Pdollar88

yulilin3 said:


> View attachment 425648
> Emporium and Big Top Souvenir will have the entire event collection
> View attachment 425649
> View attachment 425650
> Frontier Trading Post for pins and MagicBands


Omg. I soooo hope I can get that Hocus Pocus magic band during my party on Sept. 13!


----------



## MyTwoPrincesses

What time do you recommend arriving for the first Sanderson sisters show?  I am thinking we will do the 8:30 show, 9:15 parade and then fireworks with the plan to do rides from fireworks until close.


----------



## lovingeire

In regards to Jack & Sally and Pooh and friends...I met both two years ago.  I got in line for Jack as soon as I entered pretty much.  I went through the bypass, then got in line prior to 4, but this is when they were at the gazebo. Was done at 5:17.  Not sure how I'll do things this year.  I am waiting to see some reports from others.  Then I rode Peter Pan w/ FP, met up with a friend and we rode Mine Train @ 6pm with FP.  We grabbed dinner at Columbia Harbor House, carried it over to Fantasyland and ate in Pooh and Friends line.  There was already a bit of a line.  We met Pooh & friends around 7:20.  So it is possible to get both done.  This year I think I will order dinner online so half can stake out a spot for Pooh & friends and then my oldest and I will likely pick it up and bring it back.


----------



## FoxC63

tash439 said:


> If memory serves me correctly, they have some dedicated entry lanes that are marked “MNSSHP” for guest to use that are coming in for the party starting at 4 pm. I believe I remember seeing a CM post last year that these dedicated lanes* only scan and pick up party tickets when using your MagicBand. Can anyone confirm this?*


 I can confirm if you use your party ticket you are 100% guaranteed it will not disrupt your other tickets.


----------



## FoxC63

yulilin3 said:


> Emporium and Big Top Souvenir will have the entire event collection
> 
> 
> Frontier Trading Post for pins and MagicBands


You are THE best!!!  Thanks for posting


----------



## FoxC63

@yulilin3 do you happen to see any prices for the items you've posted?  Food / merchandise?  Sitting at the edge of my seat with so much excitement!


----------



## yulilin3

FoxC63 said:


> @yulilin3 do you happen to see any prices for the items you've posted?  Food / merchandise?  Sitting at the edge of my seat with so much excitement!


no prices were posted


----------



## FoxC63

It looks like Disney is using the same image of the Sanderson sisters on the spirit jersey and magicband to match the new dress shop dress.
 

I really like the crossbody image better.  - That's just me.


----------



## freshstart19

Hello!  We are attending our 1st Halloween party on 8/20.  I've been trying to get a PP FP for during our stay and have been unsuccessful.  I know the lines are shorter during the party.  Will the line already be long for PP when the party starts or during the party?  DD16 is undecided about getting character pictures/autographs during the party.  Thanks!


----------



## LadyRayado

freshstart19 said:


> Hello!  We are attending our 1st Halloween party on 8/20.  I've been trying to get a PP FP for during our stay and have been unsuccessful.  I know the lines are shorter during the party.  Will the line already be long for PP when the party starts or during the party?  DD16 is undecided about getting character pictures/autographs during the party.  Thanks!



Lines for PP are always long, even during parties. Maybe during the second parade or towards the very end of the night would be your best bet.


----------



## osufeth24

yulilin3 said:


> View attachment 425648
> Emporium and Big Top Souvenir will have the entire event collection
> View attachment 425649
> View attachment 425650
> Frontier Trading Post for pins and MagicBands



Will that le magicband be sold only during the party?


----------



## hunny_bee

The Hocus Pocus Glass Compact Mirror is available again on the shopDisney app @FoxC63 if you are still looking for it. (I think you posted a little while back that you were looking for it)


----------



## sherlockmiles

If anyone has a better picture of both sides of the magicband, please share.  Thanks.


----------



## ForEver2016

FoxC63 said:


> Last year the gluten free/friendly items included:
> 
> Mickey Cheese Cake / Candy Corn Soft Serve
> View attachment 425599



Any other gluten free people disappointed that the pumpkin cheesecake isn’t available this year? Was SO a looking forward to that. Glad that there’s a GF cake push pop though.


----------



## ForEver2016

We will mostly be interested in meeting Mickey and Aladdin and friends at this party. Does anyone recall how difficult both of these characters are to meet?

I am dying for the official character list to be released so we can know more details about locations!


----------



## FoxC63

hunny_bee said:


> The Hocus Pocus Glass Compact Mirror is available again on the shopDisney app @FoxC63 if you are still looking for it. (I think you posted a little while back that you were looking for it)



UGH!!! I missed it!  Thank you so much for posting, I really appreciate it!


----------



## FoxC63

ForEver2016 said:


> Any other gluten free people disappointed that the pumpkin cheesecake isn’t available this year? Was SO a looking forward to that. Glad that there’s a GF cake push pop though.


Hmm. 
Liberty Square

*Headless Horseman Cheesecake* - Sleepy Hollow (available on party nights only)

The description to me seems weird though, nothing about cheesecake: 
Pumpkin mousse layered with chocolate cake, chocolate crunchies, orange glaze, topped with a headless horseman chocolate piece.

Weird right?  I too would be disappointed if a cheesecake isn't available ONLY because it was so yummy!  I really enjoyed it last year and I don't have a sweet tooth.


----------



## Best Aunt

FoxC63 said:


> Hmm.
> Liberty Square
> View attachment 425708
> *Headless Horseman Cheesecake* - Sleepy Hollow (available on party nights only)
> 
> The description to me seems weird though, nothing about cheesecake:
> Pumpkin mousse layered with chocolate cake, chocolate crunchies, orange glaze, topped with a headless horseman chocolate piece.
> 
> Weird right?  I too would be disappointed if a cheesecake isn't available ONLY because it was so yummy!  I really enjoyed it last year and I don't have a sweet tooth.



I can’t look up my photos but i seem to recall cheesecake last year and it didn’t look anything like that.


----------



## FoxC63

Best Aunt said:


> I can’t look up my photos but i seem to recall cheesecake last year and it didn’t look anything like that.



I agree!  It was a Mickey Cheesecake

I could swear it was pumpkin flavored too.  OMG, I want one now!!!  Sooo yummy!  I may have had three pieces at the dessert party last year


----------



## FoxC63

What to do with Your MagicBands!



And you can see step-by-step Light Up instructions here on the DIS!
LINK


----------



## FoxC63

Ear Headbands turned into Wall Art!


----------



## FoxC63

Pumpkin Spice beignets hit *Port Orleans French Quarter* at Walt Disney World

And can be found at Sassogoula Floatworks and Food Factory, the quick service location home to some classic New Orleans food.  These specialty treats are priced the same as the original beignets. You can get a trio for $4.49 or 6 for $6.99.

@Disneylover99  give us your review!

Also just posted: Riverside started putting out pumpkin spiced cheesecake!
@OurLaughingPlace please post your review!


----------



## mckennarose

FoxC63 said:


> Ear Headbands turned into Wall Art!
> 
> View attachment 425716


I have a combination of both the individual ears displayed in the top, but in shadow boxes like the bottom pic!  I have them in my dining room for now.  I love to see what other people do with their ears too!


----------



## FoxC63

mckennarose said:


> I have a combination of both the individual ears displayed in the top, but in shadow boxes like the bottom pic!  I have them in my dining room for now.  I love to see what other people do with their ears too!



When you have time can you post a picture?  Would love to see!


----------



## kyomagi

does anyone have a photo of the party magic band yet?


----------



## cakebaker

FoxC63 said:


> Pumpkin Spice beignets hit *Port Orleans French Quarter* at Walt Disney World
> View attachment 425717
> And can be found at Sassogoula Floatworks and Food Factory, the quick service location home to some classic New Orleans food.  These specialty treats are priced the same as the original beignets. You can get a trio for $4.49 or 6 for $6.99.
> 
> @Disneylover99  give us your review!
> 
> Also just posted: Riverside started putting out pumpkin spiced cheesecake!
> @OurLaughingPlace please post your review!


First time staying at POR at the end of September! You can bet I will be making the walk over to FQ for these! If I'd known earlier, I wouldn't have had such a hard decision as to which moderate to stay at!


----------



## sherlockmiles

cakebaker said:


> First time staying at POR at the end of September! You can bet I will be making the walk over to FQ for these! If I'd known earlier, I wouldn't have had such a hard decision as to which moderate to stay at!


But the alcohol ones are at Riverside - that's where we'll be walking to...


----------



## mckennarose

FoxC63 said:


> When you have time can you post a picture?  Would love to see!


Hopefully I just turned my avatar into a pic of (part of) my wall!  I have a few more to frame but I'm waiting until after my next trip to see if I pick up any more.


----------



## FoxC63

*SPOIL Alert!

FIRST LOOK: Halloween pumpkins start appearing at Magic Kingdom’s Main Street, U.S.A.*



I didn't want to spoil it for those who want to be surprised so if you're interested to see all that's been done at this point check out this:  LINK


----------



## FoxC63

kyomagi said:


> does anyone have a photo of the party magic band yet?



I'm banking @yulilin3 will have it before anyone else!


----------



## FoxC63

mckennarose said:


> Hopefully I just turned my avatar into a pic of (part) of my wall!  I have a few more to frame but I'm waiting until after my next trip to see if I pic up any more.



WOW!!!! I love it!  Thank you so much!


----------



## siren0119

kyomagi said:


> does anyone have a photo of the party magic band yet?


The first party isn't until this Friday, so hopefully we'll start seeing some photos soon!


----------



## mckennarose

FoxC63 said:


> WOW!!!! I love it!  Thank you so much!


Thanks!  The lighting if a little off, and I didn't have the Star Wars ears turned on (they light up! They're the ones with the black background) and it's really hard to fit something with corners into the circle avatar!  LOL!
If anyone has any questions on how I did it, I'd be happy to share.  I couldn't stand just having them laying around so I found a way to display them that worked for me.  I just take off any pair I plan to take on my trip.  Right now the Coco ones (top, second from left) are packed for the Halloween party!


----------



## yoda22

sherlockmiles said:


> But the alcohol ones are at Riverside - that's where we'll be walking to...


Wait, what?! Staying at POR in October - I didn't know there were alcoholic beignets anywhere! We walked to French Quarter last year to get beignets, and the pumpkin spice flavor was amazing. I preferred the pumpkin spice over the regular beignets.


----------



## FoxC63

mckennarose said:


> Thanks!  The lighting if a little off, and I didn't have the Star Wars ears turned on (they light up! They're the ones with the black background) and it's really hard to fit something with corners into the circle avatar!  LOL!
> If anyone has any questions on how I did it, I'd be happy to share.  I couldn't stand just having them laying around so I found a way to display them that worked for me.  I just take off any pair I plan to take on my trip.  Right now the Coco ones (top, second from left) are packed for the Halloween party!



How are the ear headbands attached to the frames?


----------



## mckennarose

FoxC63 said:


> How are the ear headbands attached to the frames?


That was the tricky part.....  Initially I just put them in the shadow boxes with the glass on the front, but I found that it squished some of the ears that were wider (front to back) and it wasn't convenient to take them out.  I like to use my ears on our trips and I didn't want to lock them up!  So I took the glass off and fashioned hooks out of large-gage jewelry wire that go through a small hole in the background color paper and glued onto the back of the frame.  That made them sturdy and I was able to make the hooks according to the width (front to back) of the specific set of ears.  You cant really see the hooks unless you get up close to them.  And best of all, I can still easily use the ears by just lifting them off the hooks. 
I might have to move my display to another room/wall because it's getting so large and I have some waiting to be framed.


----------



## Leesland

I have a fair amount of questions I was hoping I could get some help with. This will be the first time I have gone in a long time, back before magic band, mobile ordering, and fast pass had changed. Also it will be first time at a party there ever.

First off, if you don't have a magic band and you are only coming to the Halloween party, do they give you an rfid chip? And what do they look like if so?

Next, I heard disney got rid of the old straws for drinks, do they have alternative ones (and if so are the paper, and how well do they work), or just ones you could buy? It looked like the pictures of the last party had cool headless horseman straws you could buy, anything like that this year?

Also, which souvenirs would you recommend. I was thinking that it may be worth scrounging up some money to get the Mickey's pants sundae and the skippers Canteen cup before the party, but that and the Halloween treats seems like it may add up the price quickly. And the dice in that Snake Eyes drink seem great. (Also, I don't know how I feel about going to the Canteen just for the drink, and right before the party...)

And would it be worth it to try to get the freebie souvenirs like the celebration button (saying first party or attending alone) or the Pirate Adventure Treasures of 7 seas map and cards?

Sorry for the question overload and thanks for any help.


----------



## FoxC63

The Halloween Vampire Mickey MagicBand is available in Tomorrowland for $29.99 and the Evil Queen MagicBand can be found in the Tomorrowland Light & Power Co. at the exit of Space Mountain for $24.99.


----------



## siren0119

Leesland said:


> I have a fair amount of questions I was hoping I could get some help with. This will be the first time I have gone in a long time, back before magic band, mobile ordering, and fast pass had changed. Also it will be first time at a party there ever.
> 
> First off, if you don't have a magic band and you are only coming to the Halloween party, do they give you an rfid chip? And what do they look like if so?
> 
> Next, I heard disney got rid of the old straws for drinks, do they have alternative ones (and if so are the paper, and how well do they work), or just ones you could buy? It looked like the pictures of the last party had cool headless horseman straws you could buy, anything like that this year?
> 
> Also, which souvenirs would you recommend. I was thinking that it may be worth scrounging up some money to get the Mickey's pants sundae and the skippers Canteen cup before the party, but that and the Halloween treats seems like it may add up the price quickly. And the dice in that Snake Eyes drink seem great. (Also, I don't know how I feel about going to the Canteen just for the drink, and right before the party...)
> 
> And would it be worth it to try to get the freebie souvenirs like the celebration button (saying first party or attending alone) or the Pirate Adventure Treasures of 7 seas map and cards?
> 
> Sorry for the question overload and thanks for any help.



If you don't have a magic band, you will get a plastic card for your ticket. It is the same as the hard tickets that are issued for regular park tickets. You'd use the card to tap into the park as well as for any fastpasses you might book for the 4pm-6pm timeframe before the party.

Souvenirs are so individual! We don't collect popcorn buckets or specialty drink items or anything, but we are HUGE pin collectors. So for us, getting whatever limited edition/special party pin they have is really important.  It's really about what is going to be meaningful to YOU from the trip.

I wouldn't say the celebration button is a must have, because they don't make any special ones for the party, it's just the same generic ones you can get any other day from the parks or the resorts.  The Pirates adventure also doesn't do anything special for the party - BUT Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom does give out a special MNSSHP exclusive card for free! We also grab that because we love playing SOTMK and it's a great freebie.


----------



## FoxC63

Hours have been extended for select dates in September at the Magic Kingdom.

Saturday, September 21, 2019 – Park closing at 10:00 PM:  LINK

September 28, 2019 – Park closing at 10:00 PM:  LINK

The park originally was set to close at 9:00 PM on those nights.


----------



## ninafeliz

OK, here is my attempt to post our plan for the party this Friday night, Aug 16th.  I've never tried to write thing down with times like this, so sorry if it's a little rough.  I was just wondering what people think.  

We have no interest in meeting any characters, we have the terrace dessert party booked, we want to see the 1st parade, I would like to do the 3 rides with overlays, get some magic shots, and do the TOT lines as we pass them but not overly worried about hitting them all.  I really want to get the merchandise, usually if we go it's in late Oct so I'm excited that it might not be sold out.  I'm sure my kids would like to ride a few other things since this is our only MK time on the weekend trip.  I may have too much to fit in

Arrive at the MK around 3:00 and enter with our APs.  I will try for a little eariler but might not be possible. 
HM FP 2:30-3:30, beeline there
JC FP 3:35-4:35, hit right at 3:35
Skipper canteen ADR 3:55
get bands at tortuga tavern (possibly before SC if possible)
Main Street for Merchandise
Pick up SOTMK card if they are available this early
go through the bypass for candy/photos
Possibly check in for the dessert party if we can this early
Space Mt FP 4:55-5:55, hit at the end of the window.  I will attempt to change this to something else the day of, ideal would be BTMRR.
6-8:45 ride pirates, teacups, and SM with the overlay, stop at Big Top if needed for merch, any magic shots or TOT trails we pass that don't have ridiculous lines
8:45 spot for first parade in frontierland on the far side and the end toward LS (will this be early enough?  Don't need front row, but kind of need second row with 2 kids)
9:35 to tomorrowland terrace for dessert party, going though fantasyland and tomorrowland to get there
9:55 or so - 10:30 - get desserts, watch fireworks
10:30-12 - do anything we missed, ride some, or leave since we will have been up since 4.

What do you think?


----------



## FoxC63

Look what ShopDisney just added!





And so much more!  LINK


----------



## FoxC63

Remember my 2019 Halloween Pin Predictions


They are also online at ShopDisney:  LINK




Wahahaha!  I'm 100% positive they'll be at the parks along with many others! 
My spelling is so off!


----------



## FoxC63

ninafeliz said:


> OK, here is my attempt to post our plan for the party this Friday night, Aug 16th.  I've never tried to write thing down with times like this, so sorry if it's a little rough.  I was just wondering what people think.
> 
> What do you think?



Arrive 3pm via AP
3:00-3:25 (maybe 3:30) HM FP 2:30-3:30
3:35-3:55 JC FP 3:35-4:35, hit right at 3:35
3:55-4:45?  Skipper canteen ADR 3:55
4:45-4:55 Get bands at TortugaTtavern (possibly before SC if possible)
5pm-5:30  Main Street for Merchandise
5:45-6:05  Space Mt FP 4:55-5:55
6:10-6:20  Bypass for candy/photos / Pick up SOTMK card Hmmm
6:25-Possibly check in for the dessert party if we can this early
6:30-8:45 pirates, teacups, and SM with the overlay, stop at Big Top if needed for merch, any magic shots or TOT trails we pass that don't have ridiculous lines

8:45 spot for first parade in frontierland on the far side and the end toward LS (will this be early enough? Don't need front row, but kind of need second row with 2 kids)

9:35 to tomorrowland terrace for dessert party, going though fantasyland and tomorrowland to get there

9:55 or so - 10:30 - get desserts, watch fireworks

 10:30-12 - do anything we missed, ride some, or leave since we will have been up since 4.

Just a quick look!


----------



## siren0119

Have they released what the party exclusive pin will look like this year?


----------



## FoxC63

siren0119 said:


> Have they released what the party exclusive pin will look like this year?



It's been posted on the main page for a few days now.  We still do NOT have prices let a lone decent images but it's there.  LINK


----------



## lilmape

Anyone ever do 2 parties in one trip? We had considered adding a dessert party to our MNSSHP night but it’s only about $50 more to just do a second party


----------



## sahu

lilmape said:


> Anyone ever do 2 parties in one trip? We had considered adding a dessert party to our MNSSHP night but it’s only about $50 more to just do a second party



I did two parties a few days apart last year. One of our parties ended up raining a lot, so it was nice to have a second chance to do some of the things we missed the first time. However, a lot of our enjoyment of the party is the parade/fireworks/show, so it wasn't as special seeing them so close together and the second party wasn't as fun as the first one because of that. If rides/characters were more important to me, I would consider a second party again, but they're not so I probably wouldn't. If riding rides is something you want to spend a lot of party time doing and/or you have a long list of characters you want to meet (I only had three meets I wanted to do), I'd definitely recommend a second party!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

lilmape said:


> Anyone ever do 2 parties in one trip? We had considered adding a dessert party to our MNSSHP night but it’s only about $50 more to just do a second party



Different schools of thought of course, but I’m a fan of 2 parties.  Helps to slow down and not try to cram too much stuff in.  Helps to mitigate any bad weather on the first night.  Helps to be able to take an assessment of “what did I miss” and adjust for party #2.  

You certainly don’t “have” to do 2, but it has some benefits.


----------



## FoxC63

lilmape said:


> Anyone ever do 2 parties in one trip? We had considered adding a dessert party to our MNSSHP night but it’s only about $50 more to just do a second party


We attend two parties every year!  I split the park in half One party will cover Fantasyland & Tomorrowland and the Second party we'll do Liberty Square, Frontierland & Adventureland.  Makes for a nice relaxing pace without going back & forth!


----------



## Princess Michele

Are there any characters who continue to meet during the parades?  I saw previous posts that Jack Sparrow, The Queen of Hearts, and the Tweedles stopped meeting during the parades.  Trying to see if there are any characters we are interested in seeing who might have short waits during a parade.  Thank you.


----------



## pangyal

sherlockmiles said:


> But *the alcohol ones* are at Riverside - that's where we'll be walking to...



The what now?


----------



## Cluelyss

Kingoglow said:


> I have been a party goer for years and I have seen the CM escort line jumpers to the back fo the que several times during Halloween, Christmas and well as outside of the the parties. I have seen it at MK, Epcot and DHS.
> There is no one standing the the middle of a two hour wait that wants to see people jumping into the line up ahead of them. It is just rude.
> I also would not recommend advising people to plan on line jumping, to actively break Disney's rules and guidelines, on a popular fan site such as this. Not only does it spread disinformation but it goes against the rules for the board.


I apologize if anyone misunderstood my post to mean that I was recommending line jumping during a party or any other time. However, a family of 4 queuing for a character, then dad taking child 1 for a snack or to the restroom and rejoining mom and child 2 in line is not what I would consider line jumping. Mom and child 2 have been holding the family’s spot the entire time. I would absolutely expect someone trying to sneak into a line to be escorted out of the park, but that’s not at all what I was talking about.


----------



## captshinnster

Cluelyss said:


> I apologize if anyone misunderstood my post to mean that I was recommending line jumping during a party or any other time. However, a family of 4 queuing for a character, then dad taking child 1 for a snack or to the restroom and rejoining mom and child 2 in line is not what I would consider line jumping. Mom and child 2 have been holding the family’s spot the entire time. I would absolutely expect someone trying to sneak into a line to be escorted out of the park, but that’s not at all what I was talking about.


I know it may seem weird but a lot of theme parks do consider it line jumping even if most people do not.


----------



## ninafeliz

Cluelyss said:


> I apologize if anyone misunderstood my post to mean that I was recommending line jumping during a party or any other time. However, a family of 4 queuing for a character, then dad taking child 1 for a snack or to the restroom and rejoining mom and child 2 in line is not what I would consider line jumping. Mom and child 2 have been holding the family’s spot the entire time. I would absolutely expect someone trying to sneak into a line to be escorted out of the park, but that’s not at all what I was talking about.


I'm not saying that you condone line jumping, and I don't have a problem with the scenario you described.  I do have a problem when 1 person is in line ahead of me, and suddenly something like 12 people push through the line saying they are joining their party.  Or when a large group walks up to the line, but are sprawled out across around 20 yards.  The first person gets in line and there are multiple other parties between them and the last person in their group.  So then the first person gestures for the rest of the party to join them up front.  This happens quite a lot.  Wait until you are all together to get in line!  

OK, I got sidetracked haha.  What I meant to come on and post is that the exact scenario that you described is on the sign at our local amusement park as an example of cutting the line that gets you kicked out.  It's difficult to allow it in some cases and not others, so it's all considered technical line cutting.


----------



## FoxC63

ninafeliz said:


> OK, I got sidetracked haha.


I took a look at your itinerary did you miss it?


----------



## Leesland

I appreciate the help with my questions! Thanks! Now I am trying to figure out if I need to bring my own straw for my drinks/what that situation is like.


----------



## ninafeliz

FoxC63 said:


> I took a look at your itinerary did you miss it?


Yes, I guess I did!  I swear sometimes I use the jump to new and it randomly skips a few posts.  Or I was walking and reading on my phone and that's never a good idea    I'll go back and take a look now, thanks!


----------



## neverenoughtime

FoxC63 said:


> Hours have been extended for select dates in September at the Magic Kingdom.
> 
> Sunday, September 21, 2019 – Park closing at 10:00 PM:  LINK
> 
> September 28, 2019 – Park closing at 10:00 PM:  LINK
> 
> The park originally was set to close at 9:00 PM on those nights.


Think that the 21st is Saturday because we have a party on the 22nd and we would be sad if they closed at 10:00 lol.  Cannot wait  until the first reviews of the upcoming parties. Have they indicated if they are making special edition refill mugs like they did last year?


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> I apologize if anyone misunderstood my post



Apologies are not necessary.  I'd like anyone to join me and my family on Aug 30th and Sept 2nd to stand in 2+ hr. lines with my ADHD/ASD son and NOT say a single word, grumble or give a dirty look.  Any takers?  Seriously, feel free to PM me, I'll make sure you understand how stressful it is for us as parents and what an emotional roller coaster it puts our son through.  Obviously that's exactly what you want to see, well then, let the show begin!


----------



## ninafeliz

FoxC63 said:


> Arrive 3pm via AP
> 3:00-3:25 (maybe 3:30) HM FP 2:30-3:30
> 3:35-3:55 JC FP 3:35-4:35, hit right at 3:35
> 3:55-4:45?  Skipper canteen ADR 3:55
> 4:45-4:55 Get bands at TortugaTtavern (possibly before SC if possible)
> 5pm-5:30  Main Street for Merchandise
> 5:45-6:05  Space Mt FP 4:55-5:55
> 6:10-6:20  Bypass for candy/photos / Pick up SOTMK card Hmmm
> 6:25-Possibly check in for the dessert party if we can this early
> 6:30-8:45 pirates, teacups, and SM with the overlay, stop at Big Top if needed for merch, any magic shots or TOT trails we pass that don't have ridiculous lines
> 
> 8:45 spot for first parade in frontierland on the far side and the end toward LS (will this be early enough? Don't need front row, but kind of need second row with 2 kids)
> 
> 9:35 to tomorrowland terrace for dessert party, going though fantasyland and tomorrowland to get there
> 
> 9:55 or so - 10:30 - get desserts, watch fireworks
> 
> 10:30-12 - do anything we missed, ride some, or leave since we will have been up since 4.
> 
> Just a quick look!


Hmmm, thanks!  I see you switched a few things around, might be good ideas and save some backtracking!  Are the SOTMK cards generally available before 7:00?  I wasn't sure.  I also hope we can check in for the dessert party early, but you had us checking in much less early so it seems more likely we'll be able to.  I appreciate you putting the thought into my schedule


----------



## FoxC63

ninafeliz said:


> Hmmm, thanks!  I see you switched a few things around, might be good ideas and save some backtracking!  Are the SOTMK cards generally available before 7:00?  I wasn't sure.  I also hope we can check in for the dessert party early, but you had us checking in much less early so it seems more likely we'll be able to.  I appreciate you putting the thought into my schedule


Sorry, I'm getting side tracked with my ADHD/ASD son.


----------



## ninafeliz

FoxC63 said:


> Apologies are not necessary.  I'd like anyone to join me and my family on Aug 30th and Sept 2nd to stand in 2+ hr. lines with my ADHD/ASD son and NOT say a single word, grumble or give a dirty look.  Any takers?  Seriously, feel free to PM me, I'll make sure you understand how stressful it is for us as parents and what an emotional roller coaster it puts our son through.  Obviously that's exactly what you want to see, well then, let the show begin!


I'm sorry, I didn't mean to upset anyone with my tangent on line jumping.  I have no problem with families with young kids or special needs doing exactly what you and @Cluelyss were describing, and I don't think very many people do.  It also seems that Disney at least unofficially agrees that these scenarios with young kids and families with special needs (and when 1 or 2 people leave or join, as opposed to a whole crowd doing it) are OK, because I've never heard of anyone being even talked to let alone getting into any trouble for it.  I always feel for families having trouble with young kids or special needs family members in line, and I definitely don't give dirty looks or grumble, and I try my best to remember that everything is not always as it looks and to not judge.  I guess also shouldn't judge the large groups cutting through the line or groups joining the furthest forward family member instead of the last one - but it's just sooo hard.  I'll try to be better.


----------



## ninafeliz

FoxC63 said:


> Sorry, I'm getting side tracked with my ADHD/ASD son.


Oh my goodness, no worries, you are amazing to give the time you do.  My DH ( and sometimes my kids) gets annoyed with the time I spend on the computer just on my own posts, and not trying to help everyone else as well.  I guess when i hear "mama put your phone down" I should realize I spend too much time on the dis and take a step back !


----------



## lovingeire

FoxC63 said:


> Look what ShopDisney just added!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 425750
> 
> And so much more!  LINK



I love that backpack!!!!


----------



## FoxC63

My beautiful son and our only child turned 16 years old yesterday!


Tonight we let him test drive my new car.  Thrilling!  Due to his condition we have decided he will not be getting his licence along with his peers. Instead he'll have to wait another year maybe two.


----------



## FoxC63

lovingeire said:


> I love that backpack!!!!



I'm waiting for a sale.  Hopefully ShopDisney will have one soon.


----------



## FoxC63

neverenoughtime said:


> Think that the 21st is Saturday because we have a party on the 22nd and we would be sad if they closed at 10:00 lol.  Cannot wait  until the first reviews of the upcoming parties. Have they indicated if they are making special edition refill mugs like they did last year?



Thanks!  Corrected my post, tooo much coffee!


----------



## ksromack

FoxC63 said:


> My beautiful son and our only child turned 16 years old yesterday!
> View attachment 425839
> 
> Tonight we let him test drive my new car.  Thrilling!  Due to his condition we have decided he will not be getting his licence along with his peers. Instead he'll have to wait another year maybe two.
> View attachment 425838


Aw, happy birthday little fox!  Totally jealous of that LEGO set and if it makes you feel any better, my DD was 18 or 19 before she got her license.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

FoxC63 said:


> The thread was created for DVC members to invite guests not DISer's who want to be let in.  It doesn't violate any policy to simply post here or anywhere else of *wanting to go*.
> 
> "*Please note that this thread only allows posts from DVC Members *offering to include others as their guests. Requests to be a guest and those wanting to offer their opinion about violating DVC/DIS policy will be removed. "
> 
> "*Disers asking to be "adopted" by a DVC member is ok*, offering or requesting payment for this is NOT. "



I am offended by this practice and shocked the moderators continue to allow it.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

On the DVC topic, quoting myself from last month below.  Any concerns can be directed to admin@wdwinfo.com

Thank you.



GADisneyDad14 said:


> Been away and just catching up on various parts of the DIS.
> 
> *Thread Request*
> 
> The DVC 2pm entry “guest” topic proved to be rather controversial last year, leading to several heated discussions, warnings, etc.  I would refer folks to this post as to what ultimately became the position of the webmasters:  https://www.disboards.com/threads/m...ing-for-dvc-early-entry.3701576/post-59687010
> 
> If folks want to do a similar thread this year, anyone is free to do so with similar guidelines.
> 
> Further discussion of the topic, offering of guest spots, etc. on *this* thread (the main MNSSHP thread) will be removed for being off topic.  This thread is best suited for general MNSSHP event planning and discussion chatter.
> 
> We appreciate everyone’s cooperation.  Thank you!


----------



## FoxC63

ksromack said:


> Aw, happy birthday little fox!  Totally jealous of that LEGO set and if it makes you feel any better, my DD was 18 or 19 before she got her license.


Thank you Mrs. K can't wait to see you at the party.  Is DD going? Am I going to see her too?


----------



## FoxC63

@ksromack That's my boy!  He's so sweet.


----------



## ksromack

FoxC63 said:


> Thank you Mrs. K can't wait to see you at the party.  Is DD going? Am I going to see her too?


No, we brought her and her fiancé in May.  It’s just me and dh.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Are their any new character meets this year or new outfits for he characters?

You gotta get photos with Mickey Minnie Donald and Goofy!

I also ordered these gonna wear as an armband totally cool


----------



## pooh'smate

Happy birthday to your son @FoxC63!!!!!


----------



## FoxC63

CampbellzSoup said:


> Are their any new character meets this year or new outfits for he characters?
> 
> You gotta get photos with Mickey Minnie Donald and Goofy!
> 
> I also ordered these gonna wear as an armband totally cool



You're back!!!  So far there are only rumors about Bo Peep replacing Lotso and someone mentioned Dr. Facilier.  Nothing has been confirmed for any characters, meet times or new costumes.   Only a matter of time.  Hey @yulilin3 has been on a roll, posting more info than bloggers and Disney!  Gotta go back a few pages to see them!


----------



## Cluelyss

CampbellzSoup said:


> Are their any new character meets this year or new outfits for he characters?
> 
> You gotta get photos with Mickey Minnie Donald and Goofy!
> 
> I also ordered these gonna wear as an armband totally cool


No news yet....likely won’t know until Friday!


----------



## FoxC63

pooh'smate said:


> Happy birthday to your son @FoxC63!!!!!


 Thank you so much!  16!  Wow!!!  Am I really that old-er?!


----------



## Cluelyss

ninafeliz said:


> Hmmm, thanks!  I see you switched a few things around, might be good ideas and save some backtracking!  Are the SOTMK cards generally available before 7:00?  I wasn't sure.  I also hope we can check in for the dessert party early, but you had us checking in much less early so it seems more likely we'll be able to.  I appreciate you putting the thought into my schedule


Yes, SOTMK card distribution usually starts at 4, as long as you have your wristband.


----------



## neverenoughtime

FoxC63 said:


> My beautiful son and our only child turned 16 years old yesterday!
> View attachment 425839
> 
> Tonight we let him test drive my new car.  Thrilling!  Due to his condition we have decided he will not be getting his licence along with his peers. Instead he'll have to wait another year maybe two.
> View attachment 425838


Happy Birthday to your son.  That Harry Potter build has to be one of my favorite Lego builds that my daughter and I have done. Such a great set.


----------



## FoxC63

neverenoughtime said:


> Happy Birthday to your son.  That Harry Potter build has to be one of my favorite Lego builds that my daughter and I have done. Such a great set.



Thank you so much!  He wanted that set when it first came out so my hubby and waited to get it for him.  Our friend who is the manager at the Lego store gave him 2018 Lego 40289 Diagon Alley and Lego 5005257 Ninjago Limited Edition 2018 Bricktober Minifigure Set as a gift.  

I really wish you all could meet him, he's so kind and wholesome.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

FoxC63 said:


> Thank you so much!  16!  Wow!!!  Am I really that old-er?!



Yes I’m back and happy birthday to your beautiful gift from god.  I miss sleeping, would you like to trade for a toddler lol


----------



## FoxC63

CampbellzSoup said:


> Yes I’m back and happy birthday to your beautiful gift from god.  I miss sleeping, would you like to trade for a toddler lol



Thank you! 
Ha!  I would gladly hold your toddler when you and yours go on any ride at WDW!


----------



## Sakura1017

I just brought a ticket for the party yesterday, and my fast pass selection is today, but it keeps saying on my profile that I need to purchase tickets. I already linked the ticket to my account already. Is it giving me the error that I need a ticket because it's technically not 7 am EST? I thought we can technically still book rides since the event starts at 4pm?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Sakura1017 said:


> I just brought a ticket for the party yesterday, and my fast pass selection is today, but it keeps saying on my profile that I need to purchase tickets. I already linked the ticket to my account already.* Is it giving me the error that I need a ticket because it's technically not 7 am EST*? I thought we can technically still book rides since the event starts at 4pm?



Yep!    

If it doesn't let you in a 7, something else is up, so post again if it doesn't work.


----------



## Heffalump12

Typically how long are the standby lines at Haunted Mansion and Pirates at 4-5pm on party nights?  My plan is to knock these two out at that time before eating.  I’m not brave enough to book FPs for the party in fear I will lose my FOP on the last day of my trip.  I’ve read too many posts from last year that has me keeping it safe.  I’m going to MK two other days on our trip so if I must, I’ll squeeze them in some other time but day of party those two rides are perfect for the theme.  I don’t want to wait in line during party. Thanks!


----------



## Sakura1017

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Yep!
> 
> If it doesn't let you in a 7, something else is up, so post again if it doesn't work.



Thanks, i'm hoping it lets me book at 7 am, otherwise I definitely did something wrong when linking my account.


----------



## yorkieteacher

Also interested in an estimate of  Pirates and Haunted Mansion lines before and during the party. I saw a chart somewhere (maybe easyWDW?) that said wait times for most rides except those with overlays were shorter during the party, but those with overlays still average about a twenty minute wait up until after the fireworks.  I plan on checking several apps once the parties start to compare, but would appreciate hearing about others' experiences with wait times on rides that have overlays.


----------



## Disney Addicted

FoxC63 said:


> My beautiful son and our only child turned 16 years old yesterday!
> View attachment 425839
> 
> Tonight we let him test drive my new car.  Thrilling!  Due to his condition we have decided he will not be getting his licence along with his peers. Instead he'll have to wait another year maybe two.
> View attachment 425838





ksromack said:


> Aw, happy birthday little fox!  Totally jealous of that LEGO set and if it makes you feel any better, my DD was 18 or 19 before she got her license.



Happy birthday to your son!  I didn't get my license until my daughter was born and I was 30 years old.    I was in Toronto and didn't need it.  But by then we had moved to a rural area of Peterborough and I needed it.

However, my daughter has disabilities and we are putting off her license for a bit as well.



Sakura1017 said:


> I just brought a ticket for the party yesterday, and my fast pass selection is today, but it keeps saying on my profile that I need to purchase tickets. I already linked the ticket to my account already. Is it giving me the error that I need a ticket because it's technically not 7 am EST? I thought we can technically still book rides since the event starts at 4pm?



I had the same issue.  It worked correctly right at 7 AM EST however.


----------



## Sakura1017

Disney Addicted said:


> Happy birthday to your son!  I didn't get my license until my daughter was born and I was 30 years old.    I was in Toronto and didn't need it.  But by then we had moved to a rural area of Peterborough and I needed it.
> 
> However, my daughter has disabilities and we are putting off her license for a bit as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I had the same issue.  It worked correctly right at 7 AM EST however.



Thanks I got it to work as well. Sadly I'm only able to book 2 fast passes lol since it seems they cut off is 6 pm. Plus I'm eating at Ohana's earlier before that.


----------



## Sakura1017

Does anyone know that if you do Haunted Mansion after 4 pm on  halloween night, will they already have the halloween theme? Or do you have to officially wait after 6 pm?


----------



## trishadono

lilmape said:


> Anyone ever do 2 parties in one trip? We had considered adding a dessert party to our MNSSHP night but it’s only about $50 more to just do a second party


Dd and I did a Sunday had so much fun added the Tuesday after. 

That was last year 9/16 and 18. 

We loved it! Yet still was exhausted by 11 both nights lol. It was hot!


----------



## Disney Addicted

Sakura1017 said:


> Thanks I got it to work as well. Sadly I'm only able to book 2 fast passes lol since it seems they cut off is 6 pm. Plus I'm eating at Ohana's earlier before that.



I'm glad it worked.  

It depends on the time you book your FP.  I was able to book 3 FP for the party.
3:30-4:30
4:30-5:30
5:30-6


----------



## Cluelyss

Sakura1017 said:


> Does anyone know that if you do Haunted Mansion after 4 pm on  halloween night, will they already have the halloween theme? Or do you have to officially wait after 6 pm?


After 7, actually, once the party officially starts.

For those asking, the wait for HM or POC between 4 and 6 *may* shorter than during the party, but just remember that 4-7 can be a madhouse all over the park as you have day guests still there and party goers entering.  I've seen wait times for all rides inflated during that window due to the overlap.  (We tried to ride Jingle Cruise before MVMCP one night and the wait was an HOUR!) But if you don't care about the overlays, I'd still suggest riding prior to the official party start time and using your party time on other exclusive events.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Ok, I consider myself somewhat up to speed on MNSSHP things but I’m stumped and feeling dumb.   What is the Halloween theme at HM?  Are we talking about the smoke and any magic shots out front??   I am probably botching something in my memory.  Txs!


----------



## joviroxx

Forgive me if this has been asked and answered... Historically, at what time have they allowed check in for the dessert party? Trying to make a draft schedule and hoping we can check in earlier than the 8:45 to avoid the lines later.


----------



## yulilin3

FoxC63 said:


> You're back!!!  So far there are only rumors about Bo Peep replacing Lotso and someone mentioned Dr. Facilier.  Nothing has been confirmed for any characters, meet times or new costumes.   Only a matter of time.  Hey @yulilin3 has been on a roll, posting more info than bloggers and Disney!  Gotta go back a few pages to see them!


I thought you guys already had the character list:
Main Street, U.S.A.: Friends from Tim Burton’s “The Nightmare Before Christmas”, Mickey Mouse in his Halloween best 
Adventureland: Captain Jack Sparrow, Moana, friends from “Aladdin” and “Tarzan” 
Frontierland: Br’er Bear and Br’er Rabbit 
Fantasyland: Donald Duck, Daisy Duck, Minnie Mouse, Goofy; Cruella DeVil, Princess Elena, Princess Tiana, Rapunzel; The Seven Dwarfs; friends from “Alice in Wonderland,” “Beauty and the Beast,” “Cinderella,” Disney Junior, “The Little Mermaid,” and “Winnie the Pooh” 
Tomorrowland: Lotso and Stitch, friends from Monsters, Inc.


----------



## yulilin3

*Treat Locations
Main Street, U.S.A:* Market Street (until 8 p.m.)
*Adventureland:* Jungle Cruise, Tortuga Tavern
*Frontierland:* Country Bear Jamboree, Splash Mountain, Miner’s Cove
*Liberty Square:* The Diamond Horseshoe
*Fantasyland:* Ariel’s Grotto, Mickey’s PhilharMagic, Pinocchio Village Haus, Storybook Circus Train Station
*Tomorrowland:* Carousel of Progress, Cosmic Ray’s Starlight Café, Monsters, Inc. Laugh Floor


----------



## Best Aunt

Last year, first party, Pirates: I think the total wait was about 10 minutes.  The overlay was three live pirates.  Some people missed the first one but others stopped to gawk and that slowed things down.  Second one kept saying the same thing over and over but was hard to hear over general noise.  Third one tried to interact with people in boat but our boat ignored him.  So do it during the party if you want something different but don’t feel like you’re missing much if you skip it.


----------



## PolyRob

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Ok, I consider myself somewhat up to speed on MNSSHP things but I’m stumped and feeling dumb.   What is the Halloween theme at HM?  Are we talking about the smoke and any magic shots out front??   I am probably botching something in my memory.  Txs!


CMs have the special HM makeup on and there is usually a PhotoPass photo. Last year there were multiple PhotoPass photos in different spots. The ghost with the carriage and lantern were both outside of the HM. The hitchhiking ghosts and hat box photos were both between the Liberty Square Riverboat and the HM.


----------



## Kingoglow

Cluelyss said:


> I apologize if anyone misunderstood my post to mean that I was recommending line jumping during a party or any other time. However, a family of 4 queuing for a character, then dad taking child 1 for a snack or to the restroom and rejoining mom and child 2 in line is not what I would consider line jumping. Mom and child 2 have been holding the family’s spot the entire time. I would absolutely expect someone trying to sneak into a line to be escorted out of the park, but that’s not at all what I was talking about.



I totally get what you are saying. My point is that the people in line behind, say an estimated hour or so behind you' will not like to see this. From their point of view, it is easily construed as line hopping. Imagine being in the back of the Jack & Sally line with a posted wait of 2 hours (conservative) and you look up and gaze down that long long long que and you see a woman pulling her child into the line an hour up ahead. Don't you think those people have a reason to question what they are doing?

Most CM's will tell you that the policy is to que up together and to stay together. If you have to leave the que, then you return to the back of it. Advising people of anything other than that policy is problematic.

No one likes when others break the rules. Parents are not special (there are a ton of them). Smoker's must leave the park to smoke, All bags must be checked, You can't use extending selfie sticks, don't throw garbage on the ground, don't push shove or strike others, and don't leave the que or jump in front of others in line. Those are the rules (just some of them), no one is so special that they can break them whenever they feel like it. Even parents. Be the example that your child needs. Follow the rules.


----------



## Kingoglow

lilmape said:


> Anyone ever do 2 parties in one trip? We had considered adding a dessert party to our MNSSHP night but it’s only about $50 more to just do a second party



I have done two in the past but I am doing three this year.
I decided to goto the first party since I will be there for an AP event. In October, we are traveling with another couple; it will be their first Halloween party so my wife and I will probably just cater to what they want to do. Then a couple days after we (wife and I) and going back to another party, just us, to enjoy it as we wish.

If the timing is right for you, and you enjoy either MK or just the special event in general AND you can afford it, I would recommend two parties for sure.


----------



## Ashmishgab

Nathan Banks said:


> Posted a while ago about my Hook costume; do you guys think I'll be okay with a hook on my hand? I don't know how particular they are about costumes. The hook I have is literally a fancy dress one, no coat hangers or anything customised.


This was from 2017. No one gave us a hard time about it!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

All - this thread is not for debating Disney rules.  Period.  The DIS is also not a place for personal arguments or personal judgements on behavior.  Plenty of other corners of the Internet for that.   

Time to move on.


----------



## mckennarose

So with the first party happening TOMORROW (yay!), my question for everyone going later is.... Will you watch the new fireworks videos from the vloggers or wait to be surprised by the new show when you get there?
I'm torn.....  I like surprises, but then I also click on anything to do with the MNSSHP so fast and think about it later.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

mckennarose said:


> So with the first party happening TOMORROW (yay!), my question for everyone going later is.... Will you watch the new fireworks videos from the vloggers or wait to be surprised by the new show when you get there?
> I'm torn.....  I like surprises, but then I also click on anything to do with the MNSSHP so fast and think about it later.



Nope - won’t watch any of it.  Radio silence (for the most part).   

Similarly, I have tried my hardest to avoid all SWGE discussion, chatter, and pics.  I’d rather have a clean slate than preconceived notions. 

Although I may peak at the chatter tomorrow to see if perimeter fireworks are involved so I can prepare myself to be disappointed if needed.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

I watched the preview video last week, and now wish I didn't watch it. 
So, no, wont be watching any more videos! 
But, I only have a few days to wait.


----------



## cakebaker

I'll watch because the only thing that will get me to book MNSSHP this trip is if the fireworks show is amazing. Normally, I avoid any reports on new things.


----------



## poppinsmomof2

mckennarose said:


> So with the first party happening TOMORROW (yay!), my question for everyone going later is.... Will you watch the new fireworks videos from the vloggers or wait to be surprised by the new show when you get there?
> I'm torn.....  I like surprises, but then I also click on anything to do with the MNSSHP so fast and think about it later.



Personally, I want to watch them! I am not a huge fan of surprises and liked to be prepared, especially so I can know how to prepare my kids. I can't wait to see them!


----------



## hereforthechurros

Pardon my ignorance but isn’t the list of halloween party treats usually released by now? Or does that info only come out after the first party...?


----------



## FoxC63

Disney Addicted said:


> Happy birthday to your son!  I didn't get my license until my daughter was born and I was 30 years old.    I was in Toronto and didn't need it.  But by then we had moved to a rural area of Peterborough and I needed it.
> 
> However, my daughter has disabilities and we are putting off her license for a bit as well.


Thank you.   Wow thirty years, I never would have made it through college as I was and still am the Designated Driver! 
I wish the driving schools here offered teens with disabilities more driving time.


----------



## FoxC63

yulilin3 said:


> I thought you guys already had the character list:
> Main Street, U.S.A.: Friends from Tim Burton’s “The Nightmare Before Christmas”, Mickey Mouse in his Halloween best
> Adventureland: Captain Jack Sparrow, Moana, friends from “Aladdin” and “Tarzan”
> Frontierland: Br’er Bear and Br’er Rabbit
> Fantasyland: Donald Duck, Daisy Duck, Minnie Mouse, Goofy; Cruella DeVil, Princess Elena, Princess Tiana, Rapunzel; The Seven Dwarfs; friends from “Alice in Wonderland,” “Beauty and the Beast,” “Cinderella,” Disney Junior, “The Little Mermaid,” and “Winnie the Pooh”
> Tomorrowland: Lotso and Stitch, friends from Monsters, Inc.





yulilin3 said:


> *Treat Locations
> Main Street, U.S.A:* Market Street (until 8 p.m.)
> *Adventureland:* Jungle Cruise, Tortuga Tavern
> *Frontierland:* Country Bear Jamboree, Splash Mountain, Miner’s Cove
> *Liberty Square:* The Diamond Horseshoe
> *Fantasyland:* Ariel’s Grotto, Mickey’s PhilharMagic, Pinocchio Village Haus, Storybook Circus Train Station
> *Tomorrowland:* Carousel of Progress, Cosmic Ray’s Starlight Café, Monsters, Inc. Laugh Floor



You are so AMAZING!!!!!!   Thank you so much!  WOW!!!!


----------



## Snowfire

joviroxx said:


> Forgive me if this has been asked and answered... Historically, at what time have they allowed check in for the dessert party? Trying to make a draft schedule and hoping we can check in earlier than the 8:45 to avoid the lines later.



We got stuck waiting what felt like forever last year to check in to the dessert party.  We got there early, so were pretty close to the beginning of the line, but they didn't let you check in earlier than the stated time.


----------



## FoxC63

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Nope - won’t watch any of it.  Radio silence (for the most part).
> 
> Although I may peak at the chatter tomorrow to see if perimeter fireworks are involved so *I can prepare myself to be disappointed if needed.*


Just had my first cup of coffee, two things:  I agree I don't want to see the parade or fireworks beforehand.  Not sure what you meant by your last statement.  Is it due to your chosen location?


----------



## ninafeliz

FoxC63 said:


> Just had my first cup of coffee, two things:  I agree I don't want to see the parade or fireworks beforehand.  Not sure what you meant by your last statement.  Is it due to your chosen location?


I think he means if there aren’t perimeter fireworks he’ll be really disappointed, so he might rather know that part ahead of time than be dissappponted the night when he sees them in person.  At least that’s how I’ve been reading @GADisneyDad14’s posts about this   

I also agree, losing those would be a bummer.  I did watch the preview video, and I’m not sure.  I’ll just have to wait and see, but I’m wondering if I’ll actually like it better.  I really liked Hallowishes, I always liked it so much better than Wishes.  I’ll find out tomorrow!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

FoxC63 said:


> Just had my first cup of coffee, two things:  I agree I don't want to see the parade or fireworks.  Not sure what you by your last statement.  Is it due to your chosen location?



It means that I will be bummed if perimeter fireworks are not a part of the new show.

My first MNSSHP was in 2013, maybe 2014.  I didn’t know squat about it and had never read these boards, read about the show, etc.

I distinctly remember being in the Hub during the “Everybody Scream!” ending when the perimeter fireworks go off all around and thinking it was just about one of the coolest things I had ever seen.   It was like Wishes on steroids.  It’s among a handful of Disney ‘moments’ which ultimately sparked our fandom of the WDW experience and has kept us coming back.  

Plus the perimeter fireworks have always added a little “wow factor” to the regular MK fireworks experience.  

Although admittedly I’m a fireworks guy - never get tired of them.


----------



## joviroxx

Snowfire said:


> We got stuck waiting what felt like forever last year to check in to the dessert party.  We got there early, so were pretty close to the beginning of the line, but they didn't let you check in earlier than the stated time.


Thanks...

I was hoping you could check in, leave and then come back when its open.


----------



## mckennarose

Snowfire said:


> We got stuck waiting what felt like forever last year to check in to the dessert party.  We got there early, so were pretty close to the beginning of the line, but they didn't let you check in earlier than the stated time.


Good to know, thanks!  Did they have two lines to check in?  One for the Plaza party and one for the Terrace party?


----------



## mckennarose

ninafeliz said:


> I think he means if there aren’t perimeter fireworks he’ll be really disappointed, so he might rather know that part ahead of time than be dissappponted the night when he sees them in person.  At least that’s how I’ve been reading @GADisneyDad14’s posts about this
> *
> I also agree, losing those would be a bummer.  I did watch the preview video, and I’m not sure.  I’ll just have to wait and see, but I’m wondering if I’ll actually like it better.  I really liked Hallowishes, I always liked it so much better than Wishes.  I’ll find out tomorrow!*


I liked Hallowishes soooo much better than Wishes too!  We were in Disney when the HEA show debuted and I LOVED it also!  I was never a huge fan of Wishes, although it was nice.  
Have fun tomorrow!!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

ninafeliz said:


> I also agree, losing those would be a bummer. I did watch the preview video, and I’m not sure. I’ll just have to wait and see, but I’m wondering if I’ll actually like it better. I really liked Hallowishes, I always liked it so much better than Wishes. I’ll find out tomorrow!



Yeah, I always thought Hallowishes was such a nice change of pace/upgrade over Wishes - it felt like a mega show fitting a special ticket event.  But then came HEA (which wows me every time), which left me feeling Hallowishes was an inferior show/product that was starting to show its age.  So I was ready for something new... but just keeping my fingers crossed the soundtrack and show will all be appealing. 

Good luck tomorrow - have fun!


----------



## casjen

Has the first party sold out?  I keep checking and it looks like no.  We will be there tomorrow night


----------



## FoxC63

Looking at the 2019 Character List


So happy Lotso isn't being replaced!  
*Frontierland:* Br’er Bear and Br’er Rabbit - Are they roaming characters again this year?
*Fantasyland:  *Cruella DeVil - Same question as above ^
*Disney Junior: *“The Little Mermaid,” and “Winnie the Pooh” - Kinda vague language, last year Prince Eric & Ariel met together and Winnie the Pooh was, I forget the exact wording, "Winnie the Pooh and friends" - so I wonder if this is different.
*Tomorrowland:* Friends from Monsters, Inc. - That's new! Sully, Mike & Boo???


----------



## GADisneyDad14

casjen said:


> Has the first party sold out?  I keep checking and it looks like no.  We will be there tomorrow night



Nope, not yet.  Although I’m predicting a suspicious day-of sell out.    

Guess we’ll see.


----------



## mckennarose

GADisneyDad14 said:


> It means that I will be bummed if perimeter fireworks are not a part of the new show.
> 
> My first MNSSHP was in 2013, maybe 2014.  I didn’t know squat about it and had never read these boards, read about the show, etc.
> 
> *I distinctly remember being in the Hub during the “Everybody Scream!” ending when the perimeter fireworks go off all around and thinking it was just about one of the coolest things I had ever seen.   It was like Wishes on steroids.*  It’s among a handful of Disney ‘moments’ which ultimately sparked our fandom of the WDW experience and has kept us coming back.
> 
> Plus the perimeter fireworks have always added a little “wow factor” to the regular MK fireworks experience.
> 
> Although admittedly I’m a fireworks guy - never get tired of them.


Same!!!

Confession time....I was never a big fan of the Nightmare Before Christmas but the end of Hallowishes (Everybody Scream!) with the HM theme mixed with the Nightmare Before Christmas music PLUS the perimeter fireworks was so cool!  Now I will watch Nightmare Before Christmas in my regular Halloween video list.

I will be very sad if they don't have them as well.


----------



## casjen

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Nope, not yet.  Although I’m predicting a suspicious day-of sell out.
> 
> Guess we’ll see.


do you mean they'll say it's sold out but it won't be?


----------



## kyomagi

getting all antsy in the pantsy waiting to see what the MB's look like, i wanna get my hookup to get one for me but i want to see it first


----------



## GADisneyDad14

mckennarose said:


> Confession time....I was never a big fan of the Nightmare Before Christmas but the end of Hallowishes (Everybody Scream!) with the HM theme mixed with the Nightmare Before Christmas music PLUS the perimeter fireworks was so cool! Now I will watch Nightmare Before Christmas in my regular Halloween video list.



Confession time... I have never seen Nightmare Before Christmas!


----------



## Snowfire

mckennarose said:


> Good to know, thanks!  Did they have two lines to check in?  One for the Plaza party and one for the Terrace party?


I think so.  We've done both and I'm pretty sure each party gets a different check in line.


----------



## Snowfire

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Confession time... I have never seen Nightmare Before Christmas!


Confession time: I absolutely love Disney and Halloween is my favorite, but I don't like Nightmare Before Christmas or Hocus Pocus...


----------



## GADisneyDad14

casjen said:


> do you mean they'll say it's sold out but it won't be?



No, I’m more or less just making a dumb conspiracy theorist joke.  If they deem it sold out, they’ll stop selling tix.  You just see a lot of ‘day of’ sell-outs with these things at times.  Last year first MNSSHP night... the first night of the Villains After Hours this summer (none of the others except the last night sold out), etc.   It is either the day of / walk-up ticket traffic is in fact huge and drives the numbers up to sell out levels, or it’s a nice little lever to pull to create some talking points / market buzz with no real downside to Disney.


----------



## kyomagi

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Confession time... I have never seen Nightmare Before Christmas!



Same here, lately i have been thinking about it, probably watch it friday night in honor of the first party. 48 more sleeps for us


----------



## mckennarose

Snowfire said:


> Confession time: I absolutely love Disney and Halloween is my favorite, but I don't like Nightmare Before Christmas or *Hocus Pocus...*


OOH, those are fightin' words right there!   LOL!  I'm just kidding!



Snowfire said:


> I think so.  We've done both and I'm pretty sure each party gets a different check in line.


One time we did HEA dessert party and there were two lines, the one one the left for the Terrace and one on the right up closer to the Plaza party entrance.
This past time in May, they had one line on the left for both parties and then we had to go up to the Plaza party entrance where they checked our names again.  

I'll be watching for reports for the dessert party to see what they do this year.


----------



## mckennarose

kyomagi said:


> Same here, lately i have been thinking about it, probably watch it friday night in honor of the first party. 48 more sleeps for us


Fair warning.... it's weird!
I have a hard time with some Tim Burton movies.  He can be very dark and macabre.  I love Beetlejuice, Edward Scissorhands and Sleepy Hollow, although it helps that Johnny Depp is in a lot of them.  I've liked him since 21 Jump Street, but now I'm dating myself!


----------



## FoxC63

@yulilin3 

Any info on the following:
Ride Attractions
WDW Resort Halloween Refillable Mug
MNSSHP Exclusive Popcorn Bucket, Halloween Bucket & Pail
Exclusive MNSSHP MagicBand


----------



## mamamelody2

lilmape said:


> Anyone ever do 2 parties in one trip? We had considered adding a dessert party to our MNSSHP night but it’s only about $50 more to just do a second party



Last year we did our first ever MNSSHP.  It was the Friday before Labor Day.  It was DH, me, DS 15 and DS 12.  We had a great time and the boys especially LOVED it, so we did the next Friday as well.  That second Friday was better crowd-wise, but we were happy with the crowd level at both.


----------



## PolyRob

FoxC63 said:


> *Tomorrowland:* Friends from Monsters, Inc. - That's new! Sully, Mike & Boo???


I would love it if this happened! Sadly, I think it may just be Mike and Sulley roaming the candy distribution of Laugh Floor. The Parks Blog post from last month alluded to them being part of the treat trail


----------



## Best Aunt

Ride to MK today, saw a sign saying road closed on Friday night and I think Sunday night.  Driver said it is due to mnsshp fireworks which are set off in different place(s) than regular fireworks.  Don’t ask me which road, no idea.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Best Aunt said:


> Ride to MK today, saw a sign saying road closed on Friday night and I think Sunday night.  Driver said it is due to mnsshp fireworks which are set off in different place(s) than regular fireworks.  Don’t ask me which road, no idea.



Boom, that’s exactly what I’ve been waiting to hear.  They usually have electronic signs up around party season noting road closures as they have to close down a few ones behind/next to MK with the perimeter fireworks. 

I will take that as a positive sign. 

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## mckennarose

Best Aunt said:


> Ride to MK today, saw a sign saying road closed on Friday night and I think Sunday night.  Driver said it is due to mnsshp fireworks which are set off in different place(s) than regular fireworks.  Don’t ask me which road, no idea.


Hmmm, could be a good sign for perimeter fireworks?  I would think that would be the road behind MK.  ???


----------



## mckennarose

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Boom, that’s exactly what I’ve been waiting to hear.  They usually have electronic signs up around party season noting road closures as they have to close down a few ones behind/next to MK.
> 
> Thank you for sharing!


LOL!  You beat me to it while I was typing!


----------



## lilmape

Snowfire said:


> Confession time: I absolutely love Disney and Halloween is my favorite, but I don't like Nightmare Before Christmas or Hocus Pocus...



I like Hocus Pocus but have never had interest in watching Nightmare Before Christmas... which is great because I don’t want to meet the characters lol.


----------



## FoxC63

MyTwoPrincesses said:


> What time do you recommend arriving for the first Sanderson sisters show?  I am thinking we will do the 8:30 show, 9:15 parade and then fireworks with the plan to do rides from fireworks until close.



Which party date?  Did you notice the times change?

*You all saw this, right?* 

*Hocus Pocus Villain Spelltacular* (Cinderella Castle Forecourt Stage)

*Aug. 16 – Sept. 27*: 8:30 p.m., 10:45 p.m., 12 a.m.

*Sept. 29 – Nov. 1*: 7:40 p.m., 8:35 p.m., 10:45 p.m., 12 a.m.


----------



## mamamelody2

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Confession time... I have never seen Nightmare Before Christmas!



Me neither!  I tried last year, but didn't make it very far.  LOL.
Watched Hocus Pocus last year before our trip for the first time ever, and I must say I don't feel the need to watch that again!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

mamamelody2 said:


> Me neither!  I tried last year, but didn't make it very far.  LOL.
> Watched Hocus Pocus last year before our trip for the first time ever, and I must say I don't feel the need to watch that again!



Confession...I have not seen Hocus Pocus either.  

I will now officially ban myself from this thread.


----------



## siren0119

PolyRob said:


> I would love it if this happened! Sadly, I think it may just be Mike and Sulley roaming the candy distribution of Laugh Floor. The Parks Blog post from last month alluded to them being part of the treat trail



We were there 2 years ago with the kids, and Mike and sully  (along with Boo in her monster costume) were all at the dance party in Tomorrowland - I have some hilarious videos of my boys doing the conga line with all 3. I think the candy at the Laugh Floor is new (and maybe they have separate M&G there?) but I am pretty sure the Mike/Sully/Boo crew will still be doing the dance party outside.


----------



## PolyRob

siren0119 said:


> We were there 2 years ago with the kids, and Mike and sully  (along with Boo in her monster costume) were all at the dance party in Tomorrowland - I have some hilarious videos of my boys doing the conga line with all 3. I think the candy at the Laugh Floor is new (and maybe they have separate M&G there?) but I am pretty sure the Mike/Sully/Boo crew will still be doing the dance party outside.


Those videos must be priceless!! I think the candy was new there last year. It was actually one of my favorites because it had multiple stops and barely any line. The candy was all in boxes towards the back of the theater and you got it in the theater and when exiting. I guess they could try and do two separate lines? They do have the accessible guests wait on the right of the main line for the actual attraction.


----------



## kyomagi

Finally!


----------



## FoxC63

Someone asked earlier about using snack credits and I posted the DDP icon, here's what you should look for:


Again, we should see a write up but not sure when that will come out.


----------



## kyomagi

FoxC63 said:


> Thank you for posting!  Sure wish we could see their images better.  They have a photo of the Exclusive Merchandise too.  I know, I know, we'll see everything in time.


what site are they talking about?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Hey all - serious mod post for a second.  Please don’t use images from websites or blog sites that would otherwise be filtered if actually named.

The party map will come out via other resources soon enough. 

Appreciate it.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Hey all - serious mod post for a second.  Please don’t use images from websites or blog sites that would otherwise be filtered if actually named.
> 
> The party map will come out via other resources soon enough.
> 
> Appreciate it.


Sorry!! I never know the rules...


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

This one is ok cause it's from over in Rumor and News. 
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-so-scary-halloween-party-your-guide-is-here/


----------



## poppinsmomof2

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Confession...I have not seen Hocus Pocus either.
> 
> I will now officially ban myself from this thread.
> [/QUOT





GADisneyDad14 said:


> Confession...I have not seen Hocus Pocus either.
> 
> I will now officially ban myself from this thread.



I have never seen NBC, and don't really want to (I am not a big fan of Tim Burton), but Hocus Pocus is one of my favorite movies!


----------



## Cinderumbrella

I haven’t seen Hocus Pocus either. I have mixed feelings about Nightmare. But I like the music.


----------



## mckennarose

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Confession...I have not seen Hocus Pocus either.
> 
> I will now officially ban myself from this thread.


That's it!  You're out of the club!


----------



## andrniki

My family LOVES Nightmare Before Christmas!  The music is fantastic!  But it's hard figuring out when to watch it because of the mixed themes - Halloween vs. Christmas - so it's our tradition to watch it November 1st every year.

Hocus Pocus on the other hand......  well..... I love the MNSSHP version


----------



## Best Aunt

I was at Magic Kingdom today (Thursday, the day before first party).  Stopped in the Ticket Office in Liberty Square.  Asked for a party map.  Cast member said maps were delivered but they are not allowed to give them out today.

Hey, I tried!


----------



## yulilin3

FoxC63 said:


> @yulilin3
> 
> Any info on the following:
> Ride Attractions
> WDW Resort Halloween Refillable Mug
> MNSSHP Exclusive Popcorn Bucket, Halloween Bucket & Pail
> Exclusive MNSSHP MagicBand


No info on mugs, buckets or MB, other than what I posted before

Attractions that will be open:
Main Street, U.S.A. • Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom (event-exclusive spell card available) • Town Square Theater (Mickey only) 
Adventureland • Pirates of the Caribbean • Swiss Family Treehouse • The Magic Carpets of Aladdin 
Frontierland • Big Thunder Mountain Railroad • Splash Mountain 
Liberty Square • Haunted Mansion 
Fantasyland • Dumbo the Flying Elephant • “it’s a small world” • Mad Tea Party • Peter Pan’s Flight • Prince Charming Regal Carrousel • Princess Fairytale Hall • Seven Dwarfs Mine Train • The Barnstormer • The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh • Under the Sea ~ Journey of the Little Mermaid 
Tomorrowland • Astro Orbiter • Buzz Lightyear’s Space Ranger Spin • Space Mountain • Tomorrowland Speedway • Tomorrowland Transit Authority


----------



## FoxC63

mckennarose said:


> Fair warning.... it's weird!
> I have a hard time with some Tim Burton movies.  He can be very dark and macabre.  I love Beetlejuice, Edward Scissorhands and Sleepy Hollow, although it helps that Johnny Depp is in a lot of them.  *I've liked him since 21 Jump Street, but now I'm dating myself!*



Now that my coffee has sunk in,


----------



## GADisneyDad14

https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/food...n-party-new-popcorn-buckets-sippers-and-more/


----------



## Dawn Peterson

How significantly less crowded is the 10:45 Villan Spelltacular than the 8:30?  I’m taking my 10 year old and we really want to see it but she will probably crash around around 11.  We can get to the stage area early since she hates parades. (She gets anxious with crowds and noise but adores fireworks so go figure) Would that help us with the 8:30 show?


----------



## kaybird

Leesland said:


> I appreciate the help with my questions! Thanks! Now I am trying to figure out if I need to bring my own straw for my drinks/what that situation is like.


I bought silicon ones for us to bring, but after using the paper ones found them just fine and didn't carry the silicon with us.


----------



## magicband

I’ve just come back to say give nightmare before Christmas a chance! It took me a while to watch it and once I did I loved it. I love both Halloween and Christmas, so naturally I was instantly hooked.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

I love those popcorn buckets and sippers!!!


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Not big on Hocus Pocus, infact skipping the castle show this year even tho I think it's good.
We've watched NBC a couple of times years ago. DD17 was a fan of Jack when she was younger and had multiple posters and other decor. 

Now we are just a family who can not say "what's this" without singing it...


----------



## mckennarose

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Not big on Hocus Pocus, infact skipping the castle show this year even tho I think it's good.
> We've watched NBC a couple of times years ago. DD17 was a fan of Jack when she was younger and had multiple posters and other decor.
> *
> Now we are just a family who can not say "what's this" without singing it...*


Thanks for putting that in my head!


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

prettypatchesmsu said:


> I love those popcorn buckets and sippers!!!


I love the hitching ghosts.
I am betting those will be coming out later for Oct parties and not available next Tuesday for me.


----------



## yulilin3

full article on food and buckets
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...y-halloween-party-2019-at-magic-kingdom-park/


----------



## yulilin3




----------



## FoxC63

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> This one is ok cause it's from over in Rumor and News.
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-so-scary-halloween-party-your-guide-is-here/



Not much has changed except the props
*Ghost Driver Magic Shot *2018 / 2019 - The driver has a new look!


*Evil Queen Animated Video - New*


*Props!*


*Sir Mickey's - New Props *

The new Disney PhotoPass Studio located inside of Sir Mickey’s will be open during the party and offering Halloween-themed props! No reservations are required, so you can materialize at this location whenever is most convenient for you.

The 2019 MNSSHP Magic Shot Post has been updated:   HERE


----------



## MyTwoPrincesses

FoxC63 said:


> Which party date?  Did you notice the times change?
> 
> *You all saw this, right?*
> 
> *Hocus Pocus Villain Spelltacular* (Cinderella Castle Forecourt Stage)
> 
> *Aug. 16 – Sept. 27*: 8:30 p.m., 10:45 p.m., 12 a.m.
> 
> *Sept. 29 – Nov. 1*: 7:40 p.m., 8:35 p.m., 10:45 p.m., 12 a.m.



August 20, so in just a few days.


----------



## osufeth24

Just found out I don't work tomorrow. Would it still be fun if I go solo? I go to parks all the time solo (mostly becuse I don't know anyone lol).


----------



## Best Aunt

This appears to be the map:
https://wdwnt.com/2019/08/photos-pa...o-scary-halloween-party-at-the-magic-kingdom/
Oops, sorry, guess I can’t do that.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

The line for that wedding cake thing at the Liberty Square Popcorn Cart is going to be bonkers.


----------



## Dug720

Snowfire said:


> Confession time: I absolutely love Disney and Halloween is my favorite, but I don't like Nightmare Before Christmas or Hocus Pocus...



I am neither for not against Halloween - IOW I'm not obsessed with it, but I'm not anti- it. But I love Disney and the party is fun. BUT I'm in the "don't like Nightmare" camp and the "Never saw it" Hocus Pocus camp. I skipped the stage show last year and likely will again this year (unless my friend going with me insists on seeing it) - and since the fireworks are Nightmare themed (and projection-heavy) I'll likely skip them as well. More time for rides and trick or treating and meet & greets!


----------



## Dug720

yulilin3 said:


> full article on food and buckets
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...y-halloween-party-2019-at-magic-kingdom-park/



I'm VERY glad to see they have more gluten-friendly options this year!!! (If only they'd put the gluten-friendly cake in the cheesecake at Satu'li now that we know they can do it!!!!)


----------



## mckennarose

osufeth24 said:


> Just found out I don't work tomorrow. Would it still be fun if I go solo? I go to parks all the time solo (mostly becuse I don't know anyone lol).


Have you gone to a MNSSHP before?  If not, I would say go for it!  I do think it will be a little more crowded since the bloggers/vloggers will be out in full force, but as a solo person you could definitely move around pretty quick!


----------



## FoxC63

yulilin3 said:


> full article on food and buckets
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...y-halloween-party-2019-at-magic-kingdom-park/



WOW!!!!!  That Lots-O Burger is too cute!  


And the Hades Hatred looks crazy fun!!!


Thank you for posting!!!      Feels like we owe you so much!!!


----------



## FoxC63

yulilin3 said:


> View attachment 426049


Hmmmm.  Love them all but not the language!
*2019 Halloween Novelties*

This year brings yet another set of spooky novelties, including Mickey Pumpkin Balloon and Oogie Boogie popcorn buckets, the Hitchhiking Ghosts (featuring a sipper and two buckets), and a Jack Skellington sipper. *These items will be materializing at various times throughout the season*, so be on the lookout! All are available only while supplies last.

Thank you for posting!  You've been a big help!!!


----------



## FoxC63

MyTwoPrincesses said:


> August 20, so in just a few days.



PM me your itinerary!


----------



## FoxC63

osufeth24 said:


> Just found out I don't work tomorrow. Would it still be fun if I go solo? I go to parks all the time solo (mostly becuse I don't know anyone lol).



Oooh, so jealous!!!  Go, my friend it's Magic Kingdom of course you'll have FUN!


----------



## FoxC63

GADisneyDad14 said:


> The line for that wedding cake thing at the Liberty Square Popcorn Cart is going to be bonkers.



I think Disney knocked it out of the ball park this year!  Everything looks amazing, food merchandise, magic shots all of it!  Very very excited and pleased!


----------



## FoxC63

Dug720 said:


> I am neither for not against Halloween - IOW I'm not obsessed with it, but I'm not anti- it. But I love Disney and the party is fun. BUT I'm in the "don't like Nightmare" camp and the "Never saw it" Hocus Pocus camp. I skipped the stage show last year and likely will again this year (unless my friend going with me insists on seeing it) - and since the fireworks are Nightmare themed (and projection-heavy) I'll likely skip them as well. More time for rides and trick or treating and meet & greets!



I don't think we can talk to you, you're either with us or out! 
Just kidding!  I hope you try something new, maybe it will change your mind and sway you to the dark side!
  Mowahahaha!


----------



## yulilin3

FoxC63 said:


> WOW!!!!!  That Lots-O Burger is too cute!
> View attachment 426076
> 
> And the Hades Hatred looks crazy fun!!!
> View attachment 426077
> 
> Thank you for posting!!!      Feels like we owe you so much!!!


Not at all.  Happy to share what I can.


----------



## Dug720

FoxC63 said:


> I don't think we can talk to you, you're either with us or out!
> Just kidding!  I hope you try something new, maybe it will change your mind and sway you to the dark side!
> Mowahahaha!



TBH I'd be skipping the projection with some fireworks even if it wasn't Nightmare-themed. Not a fan of the new trend of less fireworks, more projections.


----------



## ninafeliz

Do we know what annual pass merchandise they will have?  I thought it was usually a pin, shirt, and maybe something else, but I don't recall seeing anything about this year.  I don't want to miss it, but also don't want to buy the other and then find the AP, since I would rather not pay for both.


----------



## FoxC63

yulilin3 said:


> Not at all.  Happy to share what I can.



We LOVE you!


----------



## Princess Michele

I am trying to make a plan for the characters we want to see.  I read on some other posts that Jack Sparrow, The Queen of Hearts, and the Tweedles do not meed during the parades.  Are there other characters which do not meed during parades?  Or if the list is shorter which characters continue to meet during parades?  Thank you.


----------



## osufeth24

mckennarose said:


> Have you gone to a MNSSHP before?  If not, I would say go for it!  I do think it will be a little more crowded since the bloggers/vloggers will be out in full force, but as a solo person you could definitely move around pretty quick!



nope, done christmas, but just moved to Orlando a few months ago, so never been down here during halloween


----------



## GADisneyDad14

osufeth24 said:


> nope, done christmas, but just moved to Orlando a few months ago, so never been down here during halloween



Might as well give it a shot!  

Every year we hear mixed reports from the first party.  Things like overcrowded with bloggers, understaffed in certain areas, things running out, etc. Sometimes it’s like Disney totally forgets there’s a party scheduled and things just done go right.  

But all of that being said, if I were around - I’d be there!


----------



## FoxC63

*Refurbishments/Closures *

Astro Orbiter  is currently closed for refurbishment and *may* reopen on Sept. 20th.

I'm not sure why it's not listed here:   https://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/rehab.htm
considering it's been down for a while now and the post was recently updated 8/12/2019.


----------



## osufeth24

Any idea if the magicband will be available before 7 or right then?


----------



## mckennarose

osufeth24 said:


> nope, done christmas, but just moved to Orlando a few months ago, so never been down here during halloween


MNSSHP is a lot of fun and very different than a "normal" MK day!  I like it because it's something different, there's a parade (which I miss at night), different fireworks (which are new this year), the Hocus Pocus show which is well done and CANDY for everyone!  The CM's really seem to get into it too, especially at HM!  The characters are ones you don't see anywhere else and even if you don't get in line for them, you might see them in passing.  The gravediggers and HM hitchhiking ghosts in the parade are really cool to see!

If you don't get to go tomorrow, I would definitely make a plan to do at least one this season, since you're so close.

One of my kids (adult) keeps trying to get me to do HHN at Universal, but I ABSOLUTELY REFUSE, lol!  I'm a chicken and I would hurt someone if they came at me with a chainsaw, fake or not!  But I've heard it's a lot of fun, if you like scary things.  I'm more a fan of the "fun" Halloween stuff so I love MNSSHP.  It's another option for you, since you're down there.


----------



## Mom2Stitch

Just read the report about the treats-I'm loving the look of the For Better or Worse Cake. It's been several years since our last party and I don't remember all of these special party only treats being offered. Are these things that sale out quickly? What about the sippers and popcorn buckets-would love to have the Oogie bucket!


----------



## mamamelody2

All this new info about treats/merch/magic shots, etc is getting me all hyped up for this thing!!  Can't wait!


----------



## trishadono

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Confession...I have not seen Hocus Pocus either.
> 
> I will now officially ban myself from this thread.


Lol cause you are still young! 

My kids don’t like Hocus Pocus but I think it’s fun. 

Nightmare Before Xmas. Well , I love the Halloween part! Like love love it. But a skeleton at Christmas ? Nope , I turn it off. 

The beginning songs are fun but it’s mostly my Ds loved them so I do. His little face belting out the songs. 

He’s now 22 so ? That’s all I got , memories.....


----------



## Best Aunt

Mom2Stitch said:


> Just read the report about the treats-I'm loving the look of the For Better or Worse Cake. It's been several years since our last party and I don't remember all of these special party only treats being offered. Are these things that sale out quickly? What about the sippers and popcorn buckets-would love to have the Oogie bucket!



I don’t know if they sell out quickly but expect a long line for that one and a long wait for your food in Starbucks (Main Street Bakery).  

I will report back as much as I can tonight.


----------



## SPAM

Have to wait for reports tonight to see where they are selling the Oogie Boogie bucket, I’ll be there Tuesday!


----------



## Monykalyn

mckennarose said:


> One of my kids (adult) keeps trying to get me to do HHN at Universal, but I ABSOLUTELY REFUSE, lol! I'm a chicken and I would hurt someone if they came at me with a chainsaw, fake or not! But I've heard it's a lot of fun, if you like scary things. I'm more a fan of the "fun" Halloween stuff so I love MNSSHP. It's another option for you, since you're down there.


Took my kiddo to HHN last year -our first time- because we had a free ticket  with annual pass. I didn’t think I’d like it much either but omg! So much fun! It was a her sweet 16 trip and she loves things like that. We ended up upgrading to multi night pass. She loved it so much she asked for no other presents ever except to be able to go, just her and I-again. Been booked for next month since December . For the record- that kid has zero interest in Mickeys party. And the oldest with whom I’m going to MNSSHP has zero interest in HHN. I of course will very happily do both!!


----------



## TheOneWithTheTriplets

Today is the day! I can't wait for all of you brave souls attending the first party to report back. If you wanted to post some live updates while you're camped out for a parade, I don't think we'd mind.   

Have fun!!!!


----------



## osufeth24

Decided am going tonight!  Looking forward to some of the treats and parade!  I'm actually not sure if I'll be sticking around for fireworks or not, we'll see.  I just rememberd I have to get up at 430 tomorrow for work 

My only goal tonight is to get the LE magicband


----------



## MyTwoPrincesses

Can’t wait for the reports about tonight!!!!  We leave for Orlando tomorrow morning and will be at the second party on Tuesday.


----------



## MPLsDad

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Might as well give it a shot!
> 
> Every year we hear mixed reports from the first party.  Things like overcrowded with bloggers, understaffed in certain areas, things running out, etc. Sometimes it’s like Disney totally forgets there’s a party scheduled and things just done go right.
> 
> But all of that being said, if I were around - I’d be there!


We went to the first Halloween Party last year.  It was kind of crowded but less than a typical summer day at the Magic Kingdom.  There was plenty of candy to be had and all of the specialty food items and merch was in good supply.  It was surprising how Halloween-y it felt in August!!


----------



## yulilin3

Boo To You!!!! everyone. I will do my best to absorb as much info as I can from tonight and convey it here. I'm going to media event for F&W and also for the party so will be enjoying the Cruella DeVil thing at Tony's along with the show, parade, fireworks. I'm also live streaming off and on all night. Can't post a link directly but the info is in my signature
I'll also be there next Friday


----------



## mckennarose

Monykalyn said:


> Took my kiddo to HHN last year -our first time- because we had a free ticket  with annual pass. I didn’t think I’d like it much either but omg! So much fun! It was a her sweet 16 trip and she loves things like that. We ended up upgrading to multi night pass. She loved it so much she asked for no other presents ever except to be able to go, just her and I-again. Been booked for next month since December . For the record- that kid has zero interest in Mickeys party. And the oldest with whom I’m going to MNSSHP has zero interest in HHN. I of course will very happily do both!!


You are braver than I am!!  Every time I see a video from HHN I just go "NOPE"!   
Have fun!  The houses look really cool and I have seen some of the movies they base them off of, but I'm not a horror fan in general.   That Killer Klowns from Outer Space from last year seemed like it might be fun because it's such a kitschy movie, but then I'm dating myself again!  Lol!


----------



## Disneylover99

TheOneWithTheTriplets said:


> Today is the day! *I can't wait for all of you brave souls *attending the first party to report back. If you wanted to post some live updates while you're camped out for a parade, I don't think we'd mind.
> 
> Have fun!!!!



You mean poor unfortunate souls.   

I tried to sleep in today, but nope. It’s going to be a late, late night for me.


----------



## jhoannam

Good morning everyone! We are super excited about the party tonight. I will be posting in my Instagram stories, we will be focusing on rides, fireworks and are Cruella's Hideaway. Follow me
https://www.instagram.com/jomurray/


----------



## Shellbells

jhoannam said:


> Good morning everyone! We are super excited about the party tonight. I will be posting in my Instagram stories, we will be focusing on rides, fireworks and are Cruella's Hideaway. Follow me
> https://www.instagram.com/jomurray/


Followed! Have fun tonight. I can't wait to see/hear about Cruella's. We're considering cancelling.


----------



## MemoryMakers

jhoannam said:


> Good morning everyone! We are super excited about the party tonight. I will be posting in my Instagram stories, we will be focusing on rides, fireworks and are Cruella's Hideaway. Follow me
> https://www.instagram.com/jomurray/


Also followed.  Debating buying into Cruella’s so interested to see/hear about your experiences


----------



## Mrs Grumpy

Another one waiting to hear about Curella's.  We have it reserved for 8/30 but waiting to hear reviews to determine if we will keep it.


----------



## RaspberryMinkFoo

I'm going on 8/27....this is my 4th year in a row going, I'm so excited


----------



## siren0119

RaspberryMinkFoo said:


> I'm going on 8/27....this is my 4th year in a row going, I'm so excited



We'll be there that night too! 3rd year for us


----------



## ksromack

yulilin3 said:


> Boo To You!!!! everyone. I will do my best to absorb as much info as I can from tonight and convey it here. I'm going to media event for F&W and also for the party so will be enjoying the Cruella DeVil thing at Tony's along with the show, parade, fireworks. I'm also live streaming off and on all night. Can't post a link directly but the info is in my signature
> I'll also be there next Friday


I will be following along!!!


----------



## ChiefM

My son would just love to have a Jack Skellington Sipper, I hope that they have some when we go on Oct 21st.


----------



## keishashadow

SPAM said:


> Have to wait for reports tonight to see where they are selling the Oogie Boogie bucket, I’ll be there Tuesday!


Just pulled last year’s out of storage, ’tis the season.  

Just wish DL started their’s a bit earlier wah.


TheOneWithTheTriplets said:


> Today is the day! I can't wait for all of you brave souls attending the first party to report back. If you wanted to post some live updates while you're camped out for a parade, I don't think we'd mind.
> 
> Have fun!!!!


More reports the merrier!  Unless Cruella reviews are gosh awful, i’m Keeping them intact.  Not sure if the value is there for kids but for our adult only trip, well...let’s just say it’s going to be the rare night we will use disney transportation


----------



## Cinderumbrella

https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/disn...to-attend-every-party-night-except-halloween/
Interesting idea for locals


----------



## keishashadow

Cinderumbrella said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/disn...to-attend-every-party-night-except-halloween/
> Interesting idea for locals


As an out-of-town guest, not sure I like this idea.  

Weekends are likely to get really busy, probably many more sell out dates


----------



## Squirrel29

keishashadow said:


> As an out-of-town guest, not sure I like this idea.
> 
> Weekends are likely to get really busy, probably many more sell out dates




But there wouldnt be a sellout if you have this.  Just show up and you get access. So yeah parties will be more crowded.


----------



## FoxC63

keishashadow said:


> As an out-of-town guest, not sure I like this idea.
> 
> Weekends are likely to get really busy, probably many more sell out dates



Agree, I'm not sure how I feel about this either.  If a party does sell out of regular tickets does this mean you are still guaranteed to enter?  And merchandise, is Disney prepared?


----------



## garris3404

MyTwoPrincesses said:


> Can’t wait for the reports about tonight!!!!  We leave for Orlando tomorrow morning and will be at the second party on Tuesday.


Same with us.  Leave early tomorrow morning.  MNSSHP on Tuesday.


----------



## FoxC63

Sorry, I just woke up.  Coffee will kick in any minute now!


----------



## OhhBother

Hmm. We’re going to a party tonight and to another in October when we’re there for a week. For another $100 each, we could go to multiple parties during our October trip. What to do, what to do...


----------



## pkondz

FoxC63 said:


> Sorry, I just woke up.  Coffee will kick in any minute now!


Hang in there!
Coffee IV! Stat!


----------



## Cluelyss

If I was local I’d buy that pass in a heartbeat! 

But yeah, how will it work for sellouts? Hopefully they deduct the number of party passes sold from each nights’ ticket pool....but guessing that would be too logical. Don’t like the idea of more overcrowding.


----------



## FoxC63

Blog Mickey  also states
*Astro Orbiter Unplanned Closure Extended Until Late-September at Magic Kingdom.*

Disney has just updated their online calendar for Astro Orbiter, and the unplanned refurbishment for the attraction has been extended until September 19th, reopening on September 20th. 

This should be added to the Main Post.


----------



## PolyRob

I really think I need to purchase my MNSSHP tickets with the news of this new party pass. Not sure what it means for occupancy or availability, but I don't want to chance anything.


----------



## mackaylc

I find this new party pass interesting. I wonder if analytics are showing less tickets purchased compared to other years, and they are trying to increase attendance? Dis has confirmed that those with the pass can get into sold out parties as well.

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...eys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-pass-ticket/


----------



## Chisoxcollector

I'm on hold to try to get a Party Pass now.  We're locals, and were already planning on attending 2 parties.  I have to see if I can get them to transfer the funds I used for those tickets over to the Party Pass.


----------



## FoxC63

Look what *ShopDisney* just added!

The Haunted Mansion Wallpaper Surplice Dress for Women $128.00


Hatbox Ghost Satchel by Loungefly – The Haunted Mansion $75.00


The Haunted Mansion Tote by Loungefly $80.00


The Haunted Mansion Satchel by Loungefly $75.00


Hocus Pocus Dress for Women $128.00


Hocus Pocus Spellbook Clutch Purse by Loungefly $65.00


----------



## FoxC63

mackaylc said:


> I find this new party pass interesting. I wonder if analytics are showing less tickets purchased compared to other years, and they are trying to increase attendance? Dis has confirmed that those with the pass can get into sold out parties as well.
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...eys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-pass-ticket/



I believe it's the same for Military tickets.  If a party is sold out, they still have access. 
I could be wrong so please feel free to chime in but it's been stated here. IDK


----------



## Mango7100

FoxC63 said:


> Look what *ShopDisney* just added!
> 
> The Haunted Mansion Wallpaper Surplice Dress for Women $128.00
> View attachment 426210
> 
> Hatbox Ghost Satchel by Loungefly – The Haunted Mansion $75.00
> View attachment 426211
> 
> The Haunted Mansion Tote by Loungefly $80.00
> View attachment 426212
> 
> The Haunted Mansion Satchel by Loungefly $75.00
> View attachment 426213
> 
> Hocus Pocus Dress for Women $128.00
> View attachment 426214
> 
> Hocus Pocus Spellbook Clutch Purse by Loungefly $65.00
> View attachment 426215


That Haunted Mansion dress is awesome!


----------



## RAPstar

keishashadow said:


> As an out-of-town guest, not sure I like this idea.
> 
> Weekends are likely to get really busy, probably many more sell out dates



It's really not that different that the FFP at HHN


----------



## osufeth24

Random question.. If someone had a party ticket (no park ticket for the day) but no magicband or card. Is it possible to go to will call and get one so can book fast passes from 4 to 6?


----------



## ninafeliz

Cinderumbrella said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2019/08/disn...to-attend-every-party-night-except-halloween/
> Interesting idea for locals


As someone who is only going once and is concerned about crowds, I’m not a fan of this.  If I were local or taking a super long trip and could benefit from it I would be a fan!  So it’s all in perspective I guess.


----------



## RAPstar

osufeth24 said:


> Random question.. If someone had a party ticket (no park ticket for the day) but no magicband or card. Is it possible to go to will call and get one so can book fast passes from 4 to 6?



Wouldn't you still be able to book them online and then get the card from guest services when you get there?


----------



## JayLeeJay

Just bought party pass tickets for my family. Super excited! We had planned on going once in September but always worry about rain since we've had parades rained out before. We had also planned on staying overnight. We live an hour away but like to get as much party time as possible which means leaving really late and tired driving is not cool. Might not make that reservation since we can go to multiple parties and don't have to take it all in on one night. That will cover at least part of the higher price for the party pass. We also have Cruella's booked but have been torn on if we wanted to do it since it will take a chunk of the party time away. Most likely will keep that (unless reviews are terrible) since we don't have to worry about missing anything now.


----------



## pangyal

jhoannam said:


> Good morning everyone! We are super excited about the party tonight. I will be posting in my Instagram stories, we will be focusing on rides, fireworks and are Cruella's Hideaway. Follow me
> https://www.instagram.com/jomurray/


I know that you will probably have other things on your mind (like meeting Cruella, yayyyy!!!) but if you have a moment, would you possibly be able to find out at the Cruella event what they have available for gluten-free and dairy-free items?

I'm sure I am not the only one wondering about GF, but I don't see a lot of requests for dairy allergies, so hopefully somebody can help .


----------



## FoxC63

osufeth24 said:


> Random question.. If someone had a party ticket (no park ticket for the day) but no magicband or card. Is it possible to go to will call and get one so can book fast passes from 4 to 6?



Yes, do you have a paper ticket/voucher?  If it's in your MDE account you have 60 days with resort or 30 days without.  Make you FP's then show them the voucher at the ticketing office and they'll give you a plastic party ticket.


----------



## Lsdolphin

yulilin3 said:


> Boo To You!!!! everyone. I will do my best to absorb as much info as I can from tonight and convey it here. I'm going to media event for F&W and also for the party so will be enjoying the Cruella DeVil thing at Tony's along with the show, parade, fireworks. I'm also live streaming off and on all night. Can't post a link directly but the info is in my signature
> I'll also be there next Friday




Great!!!! We have been thinking about adding the Cruella DeVil thing so looking forward to your report!  Have fun!!!


----------



## FoxC63

pangyal said:


> I know that you will probably have other things on your mind (like meeting Cruella, yayyyy!!!) but if you have a moment, would you possibly be able to find out at the Cruella event what they have available for gluten-free and dairy-free items?
> 
> I'm sure I am not the only one wondering about GF, but I don't see a lot of requests for dairy allergies, so hopefully somebody can help .



Hopefully we'll also see all that is being served.  Photos of the entire spread.  Really not interested in just sugar, I can get that while Trick or Treating.


----------



## FrostyNaples

ninafeliz said:


> As someone who is only going once and is concerned about crowds, I’m not a fan of this.  If I were local or taking a super long trip and could benefit from it I would be a fan!  So it’s all in perspective I guess.



Locals must be rejoicing!  That's gotta be well over a $3,000 value for $299.  Sure you'd have to got to each event to realize that savings, but just the concept. 

If they are allowing you in for a sold out night, I'm sure they don't really expect to sell that many of these, and of course, they believe those who do buy it, won't actually exceed their own ROI.  So it's just another layer of added revenue.

I'm a fan of options, but 3hrs away is not local enough for me to take advantage of this, or your bet your bottom dollar I would be.


----------



## evlaina

ninafeliz said:


> As someone who is only going once and is concerned about crowds, I’m not a fan of this.  If I were local or taking a super long trip and could benefit from it I would be a fan!  So it’s all in perspective I guess.


Exactly - If I was local I would be ecstatic...as a guest attending 1 party I'm concerned about even more crowding. 

As a positive spin - are ticket sales really THAT BAD that they have to offer this? Let's hope the next 2 months look slow!


----------



## FoxC63

So far looking good!



WDW Weather


----------



## poppinsmomof2

yulilin3 said:


> Boo To You!!!! everyone. I will do my best to absorb as much info as I can from tonight and convey it here. I'm going to media event for F&W and also for the party so will be enjoying the Cruella DeVil thing at Tony's along with the show, parade, fireworks. I'm also live streaming off and on all night. Can't post a link directly but the info is in my signature
> I'll also be there next Friday



I can't wait to hear all about it!!


----------



## poppinsmomof2

jhoannam said:


> Good morning everyone! We are super excited about the party tonight. I will be posting in my Instagram stories, we will be focusing on rides, fireworks and are Cruella's Hideaway. Follow me
> https://www.instagram.com/jomurray/



Following you now. I can't wait to see your party pics!


----------



## Jorjabelle

Thank you FoxC63!!!  

Just got the Haunted Mansion dress in the size I wanted. Now I have something else to wear on October WDW trip!


----------



## Dawn Peterson

ninafeliz said:


> As someone who is only going once and is concerned about crowds, I’m not a fan of this.  If I were local or taking a super long trip and could benefit from it I would be a fan!  So it’s all in perspective I guess.



This makes me less likely to go to the party. I was all excited to go.  I’m now really glad I haven’t purchased tickets yet.  I don’t think I will.


----------



## osufeth24

RAPstar said:


> Wouldn't you still be able to book them online and then get the card from guest services when you get there?



right, that's what I meant.  I just didn't know if they would still hand you one for a party ticket.  That's all


----------



## abnihon

jhoannam said:


> Good morning everyone! We are super excited about the party tonight. I will be posting in my Instagram stories, we will be focusing on rides, fireworks and are Cruella's Hideaway. Follow me
> https://www.instagram.com/jomurray/



Following!  I’m @disneyparksmom by the way.  I’m not going to the party this year (sad..). But I am planning to bomb my Instagram page with my favorite MNSSHP pics from the past 3 years from today until Halloween!!!!


----------



## Ashmishgab

osufeth24 said:


> Random question.. If someone had a party ticket (no park ticket for the day) but no magicband or card. Is it possible to go to will call and get one so can book fast passes from 4 to 6?


 I believe if you link your party tickets to MDE app you can book fast passes on there. We have done this in the past with no park tickets only party tickets. I’m hoping it’s still the same this year and sounds like it is from what I’ve read on this thread so far.


----------



## kyomagi

Here's a clear image of the party MB!


----------



## osufeth24

kyomagi said:


> View attachment 426231
> 
> Here's a clear image of the party MB!



No one else buy one until I am able to tonight, deal?  deal!


----------



## RAPstar

osufeth24 said:


> No one else buy one until I am able to tonight, deal?  deal!



I second that statement!!


----------



## kyomagi

Lol i wish i could make that promise but im not going until Oct, so i got my insider getting one for me today.  Plus, when i went last year second week of OCT, they still had last years bands available


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

yulilin3 said:


> Boo To You!!!! everyone. I will do my best to absorb as much info as I can from tonight and convey it here. I'm going to media event for F&W and also for the party so will be enjoying the Cruella DeVil thing at Tony's along with the show, parade, fireworks. I'm also live streaming off and on all night. Can't post a link directly but the info is in my signature
> I'll also be there next Friday


Can you elaborate on this? Has Disney once again given away the unsold spots for Tony’s/Cruella to the alleged “media” tonight?


----------



## Best Aunt

Does anybody remember what time the bypass closes?


----------



## 123SA

Can anyone describe where I should go at 330 for Jack and Sally?


----------



## kyomagi

Best Aunt said:


> Does anybody remember what time the bypass closes?



I thought it remains open all night for the party?  But my guess would be first parade


----------



## Wdw1015

At our resort now, getting ready to head to the bus stop in about an hour! Can’t wait, hoping the weather stays good!!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I'm coming in cold. So I've probably missed the discussion.

How in the world are they selling a party season pass?! Did they double the capacity for the parties?? That is the only way I can see this happening.


----------



## Best Aunt

123SA said:


> Can anyone describe where I should go at 330 for Jack and Sally?



They moved in the middle of party season last year.  Did they move to Town Square Theater on Main Street?  It’s on the way into the park so ask there if nobody has a better idea.


----------



## FoxC63

The band will cost $34.99 Limited to 2000 and is only available to guests who buy a special ticket and attend the event. Also note, this is the first time one has been Limited Edition.

Source:  magicband collector


----------



## kyomagi

Wdw1015 said:


> At our resort now, getting ready to head to the bus stop in about an hour! Can’t wait, hoping the weather stays good!!



Weather looking good!





OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm coming in cold. So I've probably missed the discussion.
> 
> How in the world are they selling a party season pass?! Did they double the capacity for the parties?? That is the only way I can see this happening.



They did add a ton of dates this year, so there are more available days for people to go.  I assume that since i see less sold out dates compared to this time last year


----------



## Ladyfish77

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> How in the world are they selling a party season pass?! Did they double the capacity for the parties?? That is the only way I can see this happening.


I'm wondering the same thing!  This would be a great ticket for locals.  They do say tickets are limited, but who knows what that means.


----------



## Chisoxcollector

Party Passes secured, we are now attending tonight's party!


----------



## FoxC63

kyomagi said:


> Here's a clear image of the party MB!



Thank so much for posting, just updating with additional pics & info 



$34.99 and the edition size is 3500

Source:  magicband collector


----------



## osufeth24

I'm assuming these will be sold at the emporium? Wanna make sure I'm in the right place at7 lol


----------



## FoxC63

New interactive treat trail at Monsters Inc. Laugh Floor.  With Mike & Sully?


----------



## csusunshine

kyomagi said:


> View attachment 426231
> 
> Here's a clear image of the party MB!




I wonder how likely it is they will still have this magic band when we go to the party on 10/8


----------



## FoxC63

2018 MVMCP "Have MagicBands Delivered to Your Resort with the Shop Disney Parks App" LINK

I wonder if this can be done this year?  Anyone there that can test this out?


----------



## wuzzle02

Is there a MNSSHP Christmas ornament offered for sale?


----------



## FoxC63

osufeth24 said:


> I'm assuming these will be sold at the emporium? Wanna make sure I'm in the right place at7 lol



Last year as long as you showed your party ticket I believe they could be purchased before 4pm.  This was confirmed last year by DVC members as well as regular guests.


----------



## osufeth24

FoxC63 said:


> Last year as long as you showed your party ticket I believe they could be purchased before 4pm.  This was confirmed last year by DVC members.



well crap, won't be getting there closer to 5.  I'll head straight there and see.  Really hoping to get both the Hocus Pocus and Halloween


----------



## FoxC63

osufeth24 said:


> well crap, won't be getting there closer to 5.  I'll head straight there and see.  Really hoping to get both the Hocus Pocus and Halloween



I'm thinking you'd be better served going to Big Top as the Emporium can be very busy.


----------



## osufeth24

FoxC63 said:


> I'm thinking you'd be better served going to Big Top as the Emporium can be very busy.



you know, as often as I'm in Magic Kingdom, I have never been in there


----------



## keishashadow

mackaylc said:


> I find this new party pass interesting. I wonder if analytics are showing less tickets purchased compared to other years, and they are trying to increase attendance? Dis has confirmed that those with the pass can get into sold out parties as well.
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...eys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-pass-ticket/


Probably or just another way to churn some extra revenue 



kyomagi said:


> View attachment 426231
> 
> Here's a clear image of the party MB!


The party bands are cute but I really like the Halloween mickey ‘19 MB that I just received. Only $15 woot


----------



## FoxC63

csusunshine said:


> I wonder how likely it is they will still have this magic band when we go to the party on 10/8



With this cute design, it's possible but not probable.  Sorry.


----------



## 123SA

Best Aunt said:


> They moved in the middle of party season last year.  Did they move to Town Square Theater on Main Street?  It’s on the way into the park so ask there if nobody has a better idea.



Rats. We’re in the park. I really wish they’d give the info out. Why does it have to be such a secret for the first party?  I don’t mind waiting. I mind running around trying to figure out where to go and hoping it’s the right place


----------



## FoxC63

wuzzle02 said:


> Is there a MNSSHP Christmas ornament offered for sale?



I don't think I've seen it.  I think we're missing all the exclusive party merchandise as well as the exclusive AP merchandise.


----------



## FoxC63

123SA said:


> Rats. We’re in the park. I really wish they’d give the info out. Why does it have to be such a secret for the first party?  I don’t mind waiting. I mind running around trying to figure out where to go and hoping it’s the right place



Town Square Theater - last known place.  I'd go there first.  Agree about everything being so secretive.  Never understood that!


----------



## kyomagi

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm coming in cold. So I've probably missed the discussion.
> 
> How in the world are they selling a party season pass?! Did they double the capacity for the parties?? That is the only way I can see this happening.





FoxC63 said:


> With this cute design, it's possible but not probable.  Sorry.



well last years band was still there when we went to the 10/12 party, but granted, this years design seems to be pretty popular already


----------



## FoxC63

Hmmm, didn't see this Dooney & Bourke Tote!


Source:  mainstreetmouse


----------



## FoxC63

kyomagi said:


> well last years band was still there when we went to the 10/12 party, but granted, this years design seems to be pretty popular already



Exactly.  This is a really cute design compared to last years.

2018 in Gray / 2019 in purple.


I'd definitely get the 2019 hands down.

Source:  magicbandcollector


----------



## mckennarose

evlaina said:


> Exactly - If I was local I would be ecstatic...as a guest attending 1 party I'm concerned about even more crowding.
> 
> *As a positive spin - are ticket sales really THAT BAD that they have to offer this? Let's hope the next 2 months look slow!*


I'm seriously wondering if Disney is doing it to keep locals *OUT* of SWGE, but that's the suspicious side of me!  But I am hoping that ticket sales for MNSSHP are down so the parties are less crowded.


----------



## beesly

kyomagi said:


> Weather looking good!
> View attachment 426247



Not for those of us with flights in this afternoon that are now delayed due to the storms that are just hovering over the Gulf...   As of now we can still make it to most of the party, but if we get delayed further I’m going to be making a sad visit to Guest Relations when we arrive.


----------



## FoxC63

*Exclusive MNSSHP Pins & Prices*


*2019 Logo Pin*: Limited release, retail price is $16.99


*2019 Annual Passholder pin* Limited release, retail price is $16.99


*Hocus Pocus Villain Spelltacular 2019 Pin Set*: Features three (3) pins. Limited release. Price NOT listed.


*Maleficent pin* Features 3D rubber, slider element and glow in the dark design. Limited edition of 4,100, retail price is $17.99.


*Captain Hook pin* Features 3D rubber, slider element and glow in the dark design. Limited edition of 4,100, retail price is $17.99.


*Jafar pin* Features 3D rubber, slider element and glow in the dark design. Limited edition of 4,100, retail price is $17.99.


*Oogie Boogie pin* Features 3D rubber, slider element and glow in the dark design. Limited edition of 4,100, retail price is $17.99.




Mystery Pin Collection: Features various Disney characters carved on pumpkins. Limited release mystery set. Two randomly selected pins per box. There are 10 pins in total for this collection. Retail price is $19.99 per box.

Again, these are the EXCLUSIVE 2019 MNSSHP PINS.
Source:  Disney Pin Blog


----------



## FoxC63

beesly said:


> Not for those of us with flights in this afternoon that are now delayed due to the storms that are just hovering over the Gulf...   As of now we can still make it to most of the party, but if we get delayed further I’m going to be making a sad visit to Guest Relations when we arrive.



Beesly!  Wow!!! Haven't seen you in a long time!


----------



## OurLaughingPlace

FoxC63 said:


> New interactive treat trail at Monsters Inc. Laugh Floor.  With Mike & Sully?


Is the Laugh Floor open during the party? We are heading into the park around 5 and don't want to miss the Laugh Floor - maybe we should go there before 6?


----------



## FoxC63

Last but not least,



Closer look at the pins

*Boxed Pin Set: *This is the MNSSHP 2019 boxed pin set! Limited edition of 1,000. Features five different Disney pins, including the exclusive completer Evil Queen pin.


*Framed Pin Set*: This is the six pin frame set with completer Hades pin. Limited edition of 500.

The limited release and limited edition pins will be released in *Big Top Souvenirs* in the Storybook Circus area of Fantasyland.* Available while supplies last. *And YES, these are Exclusives.

Source:  Disney Pin Blog


----------



## GADisneyDad14

OurLaughingPlace said:


> Is the Laugh Floor open during the party? We are heading into the park around 5 and don't want to miss the Laugh Floor - maybe we should go there before 6?



It closes at 6pm.


----------



## 123SA

In line at town theatre for jack and sally now. We have  our bands and party maps


----------



## OurLaughingPlace

Thanks @GADisneyDad14 
Sorry for last minute questions... if we arrive at 5:15/5:30 do we get to do the bypass and get trick or treat bags / candy?   
And, if we have garden plaza fireworks dessert party tickets, can we check in when we arrive at park? (if so, is this recommended?)
We're at the Poly now (omg, first time here, swam in volcano pool, ate dole whips... heavenly!) Getting ready to head into park soon for our first ever party. So excited.
Thanks you!


----------



## FoxC63

OurLaughingPlace said:


> Is the Laugh Floor open during the party? We are heading into the park around 5 and don't want to miss the Laugh Floor - maybe we should go there before 6?



Sorry I was busy posting!  Glad to see you were taken care of!


----------



## RJstanis

The Everything You Need to Know about MNSSHP page in the news section says NBC characters at the gazebo. I wonder if this is actual or outdated? I suppose we shall know soon enough

And it was answered as I typed this


----------



## pammydw

OurLaughingPlace said:


> Thanks @GADisneyDad14
> Sorry for last minute questions... if we arrive at 5:15/5:30 do we get to do the bypass and get trick or treat bags / candy?
> And, if we have garden plaza fireworks dessert party tickets, can we check in when we arrive at park? (if so, is this recommended?)
> We're at the Poly now (omg, first time here, swam in volcano pool, ate dole whips... heavenly!) Getting ready to head into park soon for our first ever party. So excited.
> Thanks you!



  Have so much fun tonight!  Love hearing about your stay at the Poly!  We booked next October and it will be our first time at the Poly.  Everything you described is why we’re excited to stay there!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

OurLaughingPlace said:


> Thanks @GADisneyDad14
> Sorry for last minute questions... if we arrive at 5:15/5:30 do we get to do the bypass and get trick or treat bags / candy?
> And, if we have garden plaza fireworks dessert party tickets, can we check in when we arrive at park? (if so, is this recommended?)
> We're at the Poly now (omg, first time here, swam in volcano pool, ate dole whips... heavenly!) Getting ready to head into park soon for our first ever party. So excited.
> Thanks you!



Yes, they'll nudge you towards the bypass when you enter the park. 

You normally won't be able to check-in to the dessert party that early.  The bypass dumps you out right by Tomorrowland Terrace so its worth taking a glance over to see if anyone is there at a stand that could check you in, but I'm going to guess no that early (but let us know what you see). 

Poly is my fav.   

Have fun!


----------



## OurLaughingPlace

pammydw said:


> Have so much fun tonight!  Love hearing about your stay at the Poly!  We booked next October and it will be our first time at the Poly.  Everything you described is why we’re excited to stay there!


We got a ground floor room (our only request) and it is in a section called Niue.  We are seconds away from the front desk, the Pineapple Lanai (dole whips), main pool and quiet pool. Best location ever! We just got lucky because we don't know much about this resort. We booked a standard room and are thrilled with our location. We have been here 10 days (Riverside and Beach Club) and just booked one night here to be close to party, but are thrilled with the resort. We are BC fans but definitely could get used to it here!


----------



## joviroxx

OurLaughingPlace said:


> Thanks @GADisneyDad14
> 
> And, if we have garden plaza fireworks dessert party tickets, can we check in when we arrive at park? (if so, is this recommended?)


 I dont know but I would love to know. Check back in and let us know if you could check in early!


----------



## FoxC63

WOW!!!  More Haunted Mansion 50th Anniversary Merchandise at:   ShopDisney


----------



## kyomagi

beesly said:


> Not for those of us with flights in this afternoon that are now delayed due to the storms that are just hovering over the Gulf...   As of now we can still make it to most of the party, but if we get delayed further I’m going to be making a sad visit to Guest Relations when we arrive.



Well unless you're staying only for a night, i would think they can swap you to another party


----------



## Best Aunt

If you are in the park - go to the Ticket Office in Liberty Square and ask if they have the maps.  Last year somebody got a map in the morning at ticket window outside park, but don’t know if you have energy to exit and enter again.


----------



## Best Aunt

But even if you get a map it probably won’t tell you which characters will be in which locations.


----------



## pammydw

OurLaughingPlace said:


> We got a ground floor room (our only request) and it is in a section called Niue.  We are seconds away from the front desk, the Pineapple Lanai (dole whips), main pool and quiet pool. Best location ever! We just got lucky because we don't know much about this resort. We booked a standard room and are thrilled with our location. We have been here 10 days (Riverside and Beach Club) and just booked one night here to be close to party, but are thrilled with the resort. We are BC fans but definitely could get used to it here!



Ahh!  We love BC too!  We went back and forth about where to stay because we really love BC.  Poly won out because we have never stayed there before and our DD just wants to eat a Dole Whip on a whim!  Lol!  Sounds like your 10 days have been magical!  Have fun tonight!  MNSSHP is our favorite!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

*Thread Request*

If you post pictures that are not your own, please include a link to the source or name the source in your post.  Posts that have pictures without sources will be deleted from the thread.  

Thank you.


----------



## FoxC63

Best Aunt said:


> But even if you get a map it probably won’t tell you which characters will be in which locations.



So true!


----------



## beesly

FoxC63 said:


> Beesly!  Wow!!! Haven't seen you in a long time!





We weren’t planning on attending a party this year but tonight’s ended up coinciding with our SWGE preview trip (well - if we get out of here soon). Fingers crossed that we make it - I really want to try some of those snacks!


----------



## FoxC63

GADisneyDad14 said:


> *Thread Request*
> 
> If you post pictures that are not your own, please include a link to the source or name the source in your post.  Posts that have pictures without sources will be deleted from the thread.
> 
> Thank you.



Hmm, I'm getting some from twitter.  I'll try to post that info.  Will have to look it up though as reports are coming in!


----------



## Wdw1015

Gates opening at 3:45!!


----------



## SPAM

Wdw1015 said:


> Gates opening at 3:45!!


Wow early! I’ll have to be there extra early on Tuesday. What time did you get to the gates?


----------



## 123SA

FYI - we got in line for jack and sally before 330. I counted 42 people in front of us,  but I’m sure that number will grow as whole parties are probably not present, and I can’t tell if the line is curling around the last wall.   I can’t tell how many groups it is.

I entered the park this morning on a regular park ticket. They scanned my Halloween party ticket and gave me a band at the entrance to the character line


----------



## Best Aunt

123SA said:


> FYI - we got in line for jack and sally before 330. I counted 42 people in front of us,  but I’m sure that number will grow as whole parties are probably not present, and I can’t tell if the line is curling around the last wall.   I can’t tell how many groups it is.
> 
> I entered the park this morning on a regular park ticket. They scanned my Halloween party ticket and gave me a band at the entrance to the character line



Where are Jack and Sally?


----------



## 123SA

Best Aunt said:


> Where are Jack and Sally?


In town square theatre, using tinkerbelle queue


----------



## Disfan1968

My daughter is looking to meet Moana. When able, can someone confirm meet location and initial queue size for her?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## pangyal

I have a couple of musing thoughts about the Party Pass tickets.

1.) I wonder if they are selling them with the hope that at least half of the purchasers will only actually end up attending one or two parties, and as a result, they can pocket the remainder (like the gym membership that many buy, go a few times, then decide it’s not worth their while). It would take four parties just to break even, from my quick calculations.

2.) I also wonder whether people can get in at 4pm like with a regular party ticket, and make the associated fastpasses. Additionally, whether DVC members can get in at 2pm like with a regular party ticket. If so, this would actually be like an “autumn afternoon pass” for MK and would be WAY cheaper than buying park tickets for that specific park. I realize that the majority of the buyers will be locals, but for those that are not local but might have multiple trips planned throughout the fall, this would be an interesting option.


----------



## Cluelyss

kyomagi said:


> I thought it remains open all night for the party?  But my guess would be first parade


I entered via the bypass after 7 pm at one party (around 7:30, I think), but they used it to transport us FW dessert party people who “accidentally” got parade viewing last year from TT to the flagpole, so it closed sometime before 10:30.


----------



## FoxC63

Popcorn Pail

Available now at popcorn carts around Magic Kingdom, you can grab this not so scary bucket for $10.00! You can also get refills on your popcorn for $2.00 the rest of the day after you purchase the bucket.

Source:  Chip & Co


----------



## FoxC63

Party Wristband Distribution

Oooh, lime green party bands! 



Source:  Mousehacking


----------



## FoxC63

There are shopping carts at the Bypass!


Source:  DFB


----------



## a1anne

I'm in line for jack and sally. Wondering with the map, will the 7 dwarf be by their attraction this year or in storybook as in the guide ??


----------



## ksromack

FoxC63 said:


> Agree, I'm not sure how I feel about this either.  If a party does sell out of regular tickets does this mean you are still guaranteed to enter?  And merchandise, is Disney prepared?


Yes, and this new ticket will make it sooo much easier for eBayers to buy so many more party exclusive merchandise items and resell at inflated prices


----------



## lovingeire

mckennarose said:


> So with the first party happening TOMORROW (yay!), my question for everyone going later is.... Will you watch the new fireworks videos from the vloggers or wait to be surprised by the new show when you get there?
> I'm torn.....  I like surprises, but then I also click on anything to do with the MNSSHP so fast and think about it later.



I'm going to wait.  I didn't even watch the preview, which kind of killed me a bit, but I want to enjoy it in the moment with my family.


----------



## FoxC63

FoxC63 said:


> Agree, I'm not sure how I feel about this either.  If a party does sell out of regular tickets does this mean you are still guaranteed to enter?  And merchandise, is Disney prepared?





ksromack said:


> Yes, and this new ticket will make it sooo much easier for eBayers to buy so many more party exclusive merchandise items and resell at inflated prices



That is exactly what I was saying!  We'll see, but yes this doesn't sound good for those attending parties later in the season.


----------



## ashleyrm

lovingeire said:


> I'm going to wait.  I didn't even watch the preview, which kind of killed me a bit, but I want to enjoy it in the moment with my family.



I'll probably watch as I want to do some photography next Tuesday so I'd like to have some idea what I'm photographing.


----------



## Wdw1015

SPAM said:


> Wow early! I’ll have to be there extra early on Tuesday. What time did you get to the gates?


We got there around 3:30


----------



## TarotFox

I haven't bought my tickeylts yet and now I'm wondering if the two of ua should do the pass. We are big Halloween lovers, it's our honeymoon, we're there for two weeks, and the ability to stay in MK whenever we want is nice.


----------



## Jorjabelle

Well, the Party Pass release has definitely made me feel booking the Plaza Garden Dessert Party was the right idea in case nights get super crowded. 

Even if the merch is all gone, I can still see the fireworks!


----------



## 123SA

What time should I check in for garden dessert party tonight?

Do they take early check in and does our whole party need to be there?


----------



## FoxC63

Spoil Alert - DVC getting in at 2pm

Youtube

NOTE:  They did NOT go through the Bypass.

Source:  The WDW Couple
I just turn off the volume


----------



## FoxC63

Jorjabelle said:


> Well, the Party Pass release has definitely made me feel booking the Plaza Garden Dessert Party was the right idea in case nights get super crowded.
> 
> Even if the merch is all gone, I can still see the fireworks!


YES!


----------



## FoxC63

First photo taken of Jack & Sally at 4:30pm

Source: Disneycharacterguide


----------



## rlk

Got in line for Jack & Sally at 2:30. Was fourth family. Met Them at 4:42.


----------



## a1anne

Got here at 3h30 i'm around the last corner. Still wondering where to go for dwarfs next tho


----------



## 123SA

I’m probably standing in front you!


----------



## FoxC63

Treat Bag this year is Frozen


Source: thewdwcouple


----------



## Squirrel29

FoxC63 said:


> I believe it's the same for Military tickets.  If a party is sold out, they still have access.
> I could be wrong so please feel free to chime in but it's been stated here. IDK



It is military tickets still had access if sold out. But you also couldn't buy them after the end of September.


----------



## Best Aunt

Not letting myself leave the hotel yet!  Last time I pooped out during the second parade and left.  Trying to stay longer this year.


----------



## osufeth24

I got the bands!


----------



## nancy155

jhoannam said:


> Good morning everyone! We are super excited about the party tonight. I will be posting in my Instagram stories, we will be focusing on rides, fireworks and are Cruella's Hideaway. Follow me
> https://www.instagram.com/jomurray/


Just requested to follow you!  Looking forward to your reports


----------



## FoxC63

Source:  disneycharacterguide


----------



## Newsies

FoxC63 said:


> View attachment 426370
> 
> Source:  disneycharacterguide



HOLY MOLY


----------



## osufeth24

Chillin in space mountain standby cause not sure how else to pass the time lol


----------



## FoxC63

Bypass

Photo Button Prop


Purple Frame Prop / Blub Prop


Merchandise Carts ( a lot of them!) / Prepackage Treats.


I have updated the:   Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party 2019 Magic Shot Post
to reflect these additions. 

Source:  thewdwcouple


----------



## aldeanarmyangel

MyTwoPrincesses said:


> Can’t wait for the reports about tonight!!!!  We leave for Orlando tomorrow morning and will be at the second party on Tuesday.


Same!!!!  Safe travels, hope you have a magical time!!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

For those on Twitter, the DIS has some good play by play coverage on their feed:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162478250951659521


----------



## FoxC63

Can anyone see the characters on the app?  I'm seeing images being posted on twitter.
Please post images.  Thanks!


----------



## FoxC63

osufeth24 said:


> I got the bands!



Which ones and where?


----------



## Best Aunt

Waiting for the Minnie Van to take me to Magic Kingdom!

(Too much information?  You only wanted posts from the party?  But I’m so excited!)


----------



## FoxC63

Wow!  This year's ornament!


Source:  theDIS


----------



## FoxC63

YUMMY!!!!



Source:  mainstreetmouse


----------



## GADisneyDad14

This is what's on the app for me:


CharachterLocationLandTarzanAdventurelandAdventurelandTerkAdventurelandAdventurelandAbuAgrabahAdventurelandAladdinAgrabahAdventurelandCaptain Jack SparrowCaribbean PlazaAdventurelandGoofyBarnstormer Exit CourtyardFantasylandBelleBelle's VillageFantasylandGastonBelle's VillageFantasylandAliceMad Tea Party GardensFantasylandQueen of HeartsMad Tea Party GardensFantasylandThe Mad HatterMad Tea Party GardensFantasylandTweedledeeMad Tea Party GardensFantasylandTweedledumMad Tea Party GardensFantasylandEeyorePooh's StorybookFantasylandPigletPooh's StorybookFantasylandTiggerPooh's StorybookFantasylandWinnie the PoohPooh's StorybookFantasylandArielPrince Eric's MarketFantasylandPrince EricPrince Eric's MarketFantasylandCinderellaPrincess Fairytale HallFantasylandElenaPrincess Fairytale HallFantasylandPrincess TianaPrincess Fairytale HallFantasylandRapunzelPrincess Fairytale HallFantasylandDaisy DuckStorybook CircusFantasylandDonald DuckStorybook CircusFantasylandMinnie MouseStorybook CircusFantasylandFancy NancyStorybook Circus TentFantasylandTimonStorybook Circus TentFantasylandVamparinaStorybook Circus TentFantasylandMickey MouseTown Square TheatreMain Street USAStitchStitch's Galactic Alien EncounterTomorrowland


----------



## FoxC63

Best Aunt said:


> Waiting for the Minnie Van to take me to Magic Kingdom!
> 
> (Too much information?  You only wanted posts from the party?  But I’m so excited!)



You're fine!  Love hearing from you!


----------



## FoxC63

GADisneyDad14 said:


> This is what's on the app for me:
> 
> 
> TarzanAdventurelandTerkAdventurelandAbuAgrabahAladdinAgrabahGoofyBarnstormer Exit CourtyardBelleBelle's VillageGastonBelle's VillageCaptain Jack SparrowCaribbean PlazaAliceMad Tea Party GardensThe Mad HatterMad Tea Party GardensQueen of HeartsMad Tea Party GardensTweedledeeMad Tea Party GardensTweedledumMad Tea Party GardensEeyorePooh's StorybookPigletPooh's StorybookWinnie the PoohPooh's StorybookArielPrince Eric's MarketPrince EricPrince Eric's MarketCinderellaPrincess Fairytale HallElenaPrincess Fairytale HallPrincess TianaPrincess Fairytale HallRapunzelPrincess Fairytale HallStitchStitch's Galactic Alien EncounterDaisy DuckStorybook CircusDonald DuckStorybook CircusMinnie MouseStorybook CircusFancy NancyStorybook Circus TentTiggerStorybook Circus TentVamparinaStorybook Circus TentMickey MouseTown Square Theatre



Hope this gets posted on the Main Page, it's perfect for printing out too!


----------



## osufeth24

I already ate all the first bag of candy they start you with.. I'm in trouble tonight


----------



## BraveLittleToaster2

GADisneyDad14 said:


> This is what's on the app for me:
> 
> 
> TarzanAdventurelandTerkAdventurelandAbuAgrabahAladdinAgrabahGoofyBarnstormer Exit CourtyardBelleBelle's VillageGastonBelle's VillageCaptain Jack SparrowCaribbean PlazaAliceMad Tea Party GardensQueen of HeartsMad Tea Party GardensThe Mad HatterMad Tea Party GardensTweedledeeMad Tea Party GardensTweedledumMad Tea Party GardensEeyorePooh's StorybookPigletPooh's StorybookTiggerPooh's StorybookWinnie the PoohPooh's StorybookArielPrince Eric's MarketPrince EricPrince Eric's MarketCinderellaPrincess Fairytale HallElenaPrincess Fairytale HallPrincess TianaPrincess Fairytale HallRapunzelPrincess Fairytale HallStitchStitch's Galactic Alien EncounterDaisy DuckStorybook CircusDonald DuckStorybook CircusMinnie MouseStorybook CircusFancy NancyStorybook Circus TentTimonStorybook Circus TentVamparinaStorybook Circus TentMickey MouseTown Square Theatre



Does anyone know if Jafar will be there??? He's not on this list and I'm freaking out. I bought tickets specifically so my little one could meet him!


----------



## FoxC63

GADisneyDad14 said:


> This is what's on the app for me:



You all might notice Jack & Sally, Lotso and Seven Dwarfs are missing:

Jack & Sally / Town Square Theater / 4:30pm
Lotso / To the left of Buzz Lightyear’s Space Ranger Spin  / 7pm
Jafar / Against the wall across from Swiss Family Treehouse / 7pm
Seven Dwarfs / Pete’s Silly Sideshow in Storybook Circus / ??
Moana / Tiki Room / 5:45
Gravediggers / Gazebo / 7pm

This Post has been Updated!


----------



## a1anne

Dwarf are in the circus tent, not there yet tho. The queue is not going outside yet, just got here.


----------



## FoxC63

BraveLittleToaster2 said:


> Does anyone know if Jafar will be there??? He's not on this list and I'm freaking out. I bought tickets specifically so my little one could meet him!



The Exclusive characters are never listed on the app.  We did get confirmation about Jack & Sally the others will come too.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

For newcomers and those that still haven’t seen a map:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162482078463791116


----------



## a1anne

7 dwarfs just got here, 6h15


----------



## Cinderumbrella

How is the crowd clearing going?


----------



## a1anne

I will have done those two popular line up, after that i only have stitch and lotso I need, then ToT, space mountain and pirates, the parade and the fireworks :3


----------



## Disneylover99

Weather is perfect!   
It’s just so enjoyable. I’m sitting by aunty gravity’s eating ice cream and drinking a shake.


----------



## FoxC63

osufeth24 said:


> Chillin in space mountain standby cause not sure how else to pass the time lol



Did you pick up your Sorcerer of the magic kingdom card, it's free and at the Main Street fire station!


@GADisneyDad14 do I need to include the source for this image even though it's already been listed?


----------



## Araminta18

Rumor has it that the hitchhiking ghost popcorn buckets and supper are at Liberty Square popcorn stand, Pecos Bills, and the popcorn stand across from Pecos Bills...I’m in line at Liberty Square...we’ll see!


----------



## FoxC63

a1anne said:


> 7 dwarfs just got here, 6h15



Are they meeting guests now?


----------



## Dentam

Watching a livestream since I won't make it to the party this year!


----------



## sheila14

osufeth24 said:


> I already ate all the first bag of candy they start you with.. I'm in trouble tonight


What is in it??


----------



## OhThePain

FoxC63 said:


> You all might notice Jack & Sally, Lotso and Seven Dwarfs are missing:
> 
> Jack & Sally / Town Square Theater / 4:30pm
> Lotso / To the left of Buzz Lightyear’s Space Ranger Spin  / 7pm
> Jafar / Against the wall across from Swiss Family Treehouse / 7pm
> Seven Dwarfs / Pete’s Silly Sideshow in Storybook Circus / ??



Any Moana sightings?


----------



## FoxC63

OhThePain said:


> Any Moana sightings?



None that I've seen so far.


----------



## 123SA

In line for jack and sally around 325. Finished at 510.  Directly to tiki room for Moana. Started at 545. We were halfway through the 2nd aisle. It’s moving fast. We finished at 634. About 45 minuted


----------



## kyomagi

Does anyone know if the halloween case designs at Dtech is iphone only?


----------



## Wdw1015

Seeing a lot of people without wristbands still in the park at 6:40.


----------



## sheila14

Wdw1015 said:


> Seeing a lot of people without wristbands still in the park at 6:40.


That is sad


----------



## sheila14

Any confirmations of the gravediggers meeting by the river??


----------



## Wdw1015

Winnie and friends are already out in costume at 6:40. Not sure what time they started though.


----------



## kyomagi

sheila14 said:


> That is sad



well they are allowed to be there until 7


----------



## Snowfire

kyomagi said:


> well they are allowed to be there until 7


The park closes to non-party ticket holders at 6p.


----------



## Wdw1015

kyomagi said:


> well they are allowed to be there until 7


People without a party ticket are supposed to leave at 6:00.


----------



## sethschroeder

For those interested ResortTV1 is doing a live stream on YouTube if you want to check out the action. They are going to watch the parades and fireworks it sounds like.


----------



## LetsGoToo

OhThePain said:


> Any Moana sightings?



She’s in the Tiki Room


----------



## Raya

Araminta18 said:


> Rumor has it that the hitchhiking ghost popcorn buckets and supper are at Liberty Square popcorn stand, Pecos Bills, and the popcorn stand across from Pecos Bills...I’m in line at Liberty Square...we’ll see!


Anyone seen these? I’m hoping to get the whole set.


----------



## Araminta18

Raya said:


> Anyone seen these? I’m hoping to get the whole set.



Just got Phineas at liberty square. Good luck!


----------



## Best Aunt

Main Street (not all treats) will try uploading


----------



## Best Aunt

Fantasyland


----------



## Best Aunt

Liberty Sq


----------



## Best Aunt

Frontierland


----------



## Best Aunt

Adventureland


----------



## Best Aunt

Sorry about typos


----------



## Newsies

Hey all!  How exciting, the first party should be officially starting right now!!

Can someone be a gem tonight and post a photo of what Donald, Minnie, and Daisy are wearing at their Circus M&G this year?  I know a few characters are supposed to get makeovers this party, but I'm hoping "Pumpkin Spice Donald" is still in his little jack-o-lantern costume!  Such a cutie pie!


----------



## Wdw1015

Now that 7:00 has hit, the cast members are doing a great job checking for wristbands.


----------



## FoxC63




----------



## GADisneyDad14

A good view of front entrance construction that awaits party goers this year (at least in the near term until complete).  Also a good view of the typical front entrance setup come party time - event entrance on the right side tapstyles, day guest entry and exit on the left side. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162483782777221120


----------



## a1anne

after an hour since the start of the m&g i should be around half for the seven dwarfs. so 2 hours wait + the 15 minutes before they came in, pretty much good I guess


----------



## yorkieteacher

FoxC63 said:


> Wow!  This year's ornament!
> View attachment 426378
> 
> Source:  theDIS


Oh please don't be sold out September 6!


----------



## FoxC63

Araminta18 said:


> Just got Phineas at liberty square. Good luck!



How much was Phineas? $20.50?


Did they have Ezra sipper $18.99 and Gus dessert vessel $21.99?


----------



## FoxC63

sheila14 said:


> Any confirmations of the gravediggers meeting by the river??



They moved last year to the gazebo and they are confirmed for 2019 at the same location


Source:  thedis


----------



## 123SA

40 minutes for stitch.  All of the character spots so far are giving candy when you leave. Clarifying: Moana and stitch lines gave candy at exit


----------



## FoxC63

123SA said:


> 40 minutes for stitch.  All of the character spots so far are giving candy when you leave



What time did you get in line?  Also what time did he start meeting 6:30pm?


----------



## Araminta18

FoxC63 said:


> How much was Phineas? $20.50?
> View attachment 426407
> 
> Did they have Ezra sipper $18.99 and Gus dessert vessel $21.99?


$18 including tax. Liberty square only had this one, the other two are one at Pecos and one at Golden outpost.



FoxC63 said:


> They moved last year to the gazebo and they are confirmed for 2019 at the same location
> View attachment 426408
> 
> Source:  thedis


Yep, currently waiting for them at the Gazebo


----------



## a1anne

Btw if you want to do the seven dwarfs now is the time, the line got reeeeally shorter


----------



## GADisneyDad14

May be helpful allergy info for some:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162505389440688128


----------



## FoxC63

a1anne said:


> Btw if you want to do the seven dwarfs now is the time, the line got reeeeally shorter



So that's about 7:30pm


----------



## FoxC63

GADisneyDad14 said:


> May be helpful allergy info for some:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162505389440688128



Are they offering them pre-bagged like last year?


----------



## PolyRob

123SA said:


> All of the character spots so far are giving candy when you leave


This is new and I love it! Only fair since you've been waiting so long!


----------



## lvcourtneyy

PolyRob said:


> This is new and I love it! Only fair since you've been waiting so long!



I love this! They gave us candy last year in the Moana line and I thought it was so smart


----------



## PolyRob

I am not going until October, but reading all of these posts is a great way to unwind on a Friday night. Thank you everyone and I hope those in WDW at MNSSHP are having a great time!!


----------



## lvcourtneyy

I saw a post on Facebook saying peter and Wendy are meeting at the party? Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## FoxC63

Have a great night!  It's movie night with the family right now!   Bye!


----------



## 123SA

FoxC63 said:


> What time did you get in line?  Also what time did he start meeting 6:30pm?



I think he started at 630, that’s what time guide said.  We arrived at 640.   He spent a lot of time with children and was pretty funny. 

We are now sipping pumpkin spice milkshakes from Auntie Gravity’s.  Snack credit accepted


----------



## SPAM

Anyone said where the Oogie buckets were on sale, or are they not on sale tonight?


----------



## fantasycloud

123SA said:


> 40 minutes for stitch.  All of the character spots so far are giving candy when you leave


Is he Elvis or pirate?


----------



## 123SA

We’ve hit some pretty rough crowds since we arrived on Aug 3. Compared to our days at MK on 8/4 and 8/11, tonight seems less crowded, but more crowded than the villains parties we went to on 8/1 and 8/8. 

COP is giving out go go squeeze applesauce


----------



## 123SA

fantasycloud said:


> Is he Elvis or pirate?



Elvis


----------



## kyomagi

Does anyone know if the special halloween case designs at D-tech are apple only or are there samsung options?


----------



## Cinderumbrella

Thanks to everyone who are graciously giving live updates tonight!!!


----------



## LetsGoToo

lvcourtneyy said:


> I love this! They gave us candy last year in the Moana line and I thought it was so smart



Not to pop everyone’s bubble here but this isn’t happening at all the meet and greets. It didn’t happen in the Prince Eric and Ariel queue.


----------



## Best Aunt

Wedding cake: strong strawberry flavor so don’t get it if you don’t like strawberry.  It will melt in minutes so buy when you want to eat it.  Comes in a plastic dome so you don’t drop it.  They have spoons but you may have to ask.


----------



## a1anne

And btw it is dead freezing in seven dwarfs line up, take a coat with you


----------



## GADisneyDad14

I may be mis-remembering but I thought some of the party treats - Hades Nachos for example - were available via mobile ordering last year, but I don’t see anything on the app this year (at the moment at least).

Regardless, a reminder that mobile ordering for regular menu items is available during the party at the following locations:

Pecos Bill Tall Tale In & Cafe
Aloha Isle
Columbia Harbour House
Casey’s Corner
The Lunching Pad


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Newsies said:


> Hey all!  How exciting, the first party should be officially starting right now!!
> 
> Can someone be a gem tonight and post a photo of what Donald, Minnie, and Daisy are wearing at their Circus M&G this year?  I know a few characters are supposed to get makeovers this party, but I'm hoping "Pumpkin Spice Donald" is still in his little jack-o-lantern costume!  Such a cutie pie!



I’m watching the resorttv1 livestream and they just walked past. Minnie is a witch and Donald and Daisy are a jack-o-lantern and a pumpkin like last year !


----------



## GADisneyDad14

a1anne said:


> And btw it is dead freezing in seven dwarfs line up, take a coat with you



LOL!  Compared to 2 years ago when they were in that outside tent next door - which is among the hottest places in any theme park ever - I’ll take freezing!  

Thanks for the reports tonight!


----------



## blewits

I’m looking at wait times for rides on MDE and TP Lines app. Much shorter than I expected.  Much shorter!  Also watching the live stream on Resort TV. 

Is anyone who is present satisfied with ride wait times?  

Taking notes for MVMCP.  TIA


----------



## 123SA

It looks like the non dessert party garden is a media or VIP event


----------



## beesly

kyomagi said:


> Well unless you're staying only for a night, i would think they can swap you to another party



Unfortunately we’re only here until Tuesday morning or switching to Tuesday would have been my preference. But we arrived without any further delay and explained our situation to the DME CM who graciously put us on the next bus to the Magic Kingdom area resorts instead of the one we’re staying at (All Star Movies), so we’ll be there soon!



GADisneyDad14 said:


> I may be mis-remembering but I thought some of the party treats - Hades Nachos for example - were available via mobile ordering last year, but I don’t see anything on the app this year (at the moment at least).
> 
> Regardless, a reminder that mobile ordering for regular menus items is available during the party at the following locations:
> 
> Epcot Bill Tall Tale In & Cafe
> Aloha Isle
> Columbia Harbour House
> Casey’s Corner
> The Lunching Pad



Epcot Bill, eh? I don’t recall reading stories about him when I was a kid.


----------



## Shellbells

I'm watching the steams and ToT seems to be a huge time sucker. I think we'll skip most of the spots. I can buy candy bars at a gas station


----------



## GADisneyDad14

beesly said:


> Epcot Bill, eh? I don’t recall reading stories about him when I was a kid.



Epcot, Pecos.  Seems close.


----------



## Best Aunt

Yup TOT lines longer this year.  That may change as night goes on.  Only 8:15 now.


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Shellbells said:


> I'm watching the steams and ToT seems to be a huge time sucker. I think we'll skip most of the spots. I can buy candy bars at a gas station



Save TOT til the last hour. Shorter lines and they usually give more candy. Plus you don’t have to carry it all night


----------



## a1anne

I prefer heat over this freeze x) and i wear a coat x) 4 family left, took 2h30


----------



## osufeth24

OK I give up.. What's ToT.. Only one I know is tower of terror in HS


----------



## Cinderumbrella

osufeth24 said:


> OK I give up.. What's ToT.. Only one I know is tower of terror in HS


Trick or Treat


----------



## 123SA

Trick or treat = ToT


----------



## osufeth24

Cinderumbrella said:


> Trick or Treat


Oh lawrdy I'm dumb


----------



## Nathan Banks

Ashmishgab said:


> This was from 2017. No one gave us a hard time about it!
> 
> View attachment 425942View attachment 425943



Thank you! Love these pictures so much, you all look amazing


----------



## anniebean

How are the supplies of the hitchhiking ghost sippers & bucket?  We’ll be at the party two weeks from tonight and those are our main “gotta have” items.....well, that and the HM dress


----------



## Ashmishgab

Nathan Banks said:


> Thank you! Love these pictures so much, you all look amazing


Thank you!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

While it took us away from a TON of party time last year as I had a real hard time getting her to leave, my DD then 4 really enjoyed this Disney Jr. dance party next to Storybook Circus.  Glad to see it back.  Even if it is in the hottest place in the park.   


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162521584038547463


----------



## RJstanis

GADisneyDad14 said:


> While it took us away from a TON of party time last year as I had a real hard time getting her to leave, my DD then 4 really enjoyed this Disney Jr. dance party next to Storybook Circus.  Glad to see it back.  Even if it is in the hottest place in the park.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162521584038547463



Lol, even though its hard to calm my park touring efficient mind, I had to remind myself that is what it is all about! Nothing like paying $120+ per person for the kids to want to ride the carousel 5 times, and skip the ride but keep playing in the Dumbo Circus playground for hours on end if I let them lol.


----------



## Wdw1015

Tried checking in at dessert party at 8:15, no one there. In line now, looks like they are being strict with the 8:45 checkin time tonight.


----------



## 123SA

We did grave digger photo and hitchhiking ghost. Now in line for dessert party


----------



## Ashmishgab

anniebean said:


> How are the supplies of the hitchhiking ghost sippers & bucket?  We’ll be at the party two weeks from tonight and those are our main “gotta have” items.....well, that and the HM dress


I think you can get the HM dress online from Disney website.


----------



## Newsies

lvcourtneyy said:


> I’m watching the resorttv1 livestream and they just walked past. Minnie is a witch and Donald and Daisy are a jack-o-lantern and a pumpkin like last year !



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Nathan Banks

Doesnt seem to be a lot in fancy dress looking at the live stream :/


----------



## Best Aunt

We have reached the “my back hurts from standing in line” portion of the evening.  Columbia Harbour House closed at 8:00.  Pecos Bill is open, obviously since they have the special nachos.  Getting some food amd caffeine in my system before going back out. These parties are work!


----------



## mamamelody2

Shellbells said:


> I'm watching the steams and ToT seems to be a huge time sucker. I think we'll skip most of the spots. I can buy candy bars at a gas station



When we went last year on 9/7, I was waiting for my family to come back from Space (I can't handle it in pitch black like that) and there I went through the CoP treat trail like 6 times in 3 minutes because there was no line at all so I just went around and around.  LOL.  Looks like that spot gives that weird squeeze applesauce this year, though, so no thanks!  LOL.


----------



## anniebean

Ashmishgab said:


> I think you can get the HM dress online from Disney website.


We have AP so if I wait until I’m down there, I’ll get my discount.  That’s the ONLY reason I’ve not ordered it yet.  Plus, I need to try it on.  I’m very picky about fit.


----------



## Best Aunt

Yes to the squeeze applesauce at Carousel of Progress TOT line.  It’s cold.  The condensation will get your candy wet.  I pit ut in a separate zip loc bag.  I bring my own tote bag with zip loc bags inside it.


----------



## mamamelody2

osufeth24 said:


> Oh lawrdy I'm dumb



Don't feel bad, I was confused there for a while, too!


----------



## Zo Zo

Wdw1015 said:


> Tried checking in at dessert party at 8:15, no one there. In line now, looks like they are being strict with the 8:45 checkin time tonight.


We have been in line for almost 20 minutes at this point and are still nowhere near being close to checking in.  To say we are a line full of unhappy guests is an understatement.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Zo Zo said:


> We have been in line for almost 20 minutes at this point and are still nowhere near being close to checking in.  To say we are a line full of unhappy guests is an understatement.



I assume for the Plaza Garden version, or Tomorrowland Terrace version?


----------



## Disneylover99

Sitting at the top of Main Street near the hub waiting for the first parade. 
We got our spot just after 8:30 pm. We are in the front row. It’s filled in about 3 deep now. I don’t think it’s too crowded. 

It is seriously beautiful out!! I can’t stop talking about the weather. Lol.


----------



## Best Aunt

And it started raining...


----------



## Disneylover99

Best Aunt said:


> And it started raining...


I spoke to soon!
But at least the headless horseman got to ride!


----------



## Zo Zo

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I assume for the Plaza Garden version, or Tomorrowland Terrace version?


The garden.


----------



## AliceandPete

Zo Zo said:


> The garden.


What’s the hold up ?


----------



## osufeth24

I wish I had gotten something more savory. Ate too much candy. Never got anything else


----------



## PrincessNelly

So the dessert party check in and seating was a bit of a joke. Waited 30 minutes just to be seated after they started checking guest in who were stuck in the long line.

Spoke to one of the managers, apparently they were trying something different. Instead of two separate podiums, they opted for two differ check in times, 8:45 for plaza and 9:15 for terrace. However, everyone showed up at 8:45. They also didn't have pre reserved tables for each reservation. So they would take you to whatever open table was available and it was not good for those in wheelchairs. All of the tables near the front were taken so guest in evc/wheelchairs had to keep asking guest to move their chairs so they could get through.


----------



## PrincessNelly

Also, at one point, we over heard a CM tell one family checking in that they were waiting for a table to open up so they could be seated. Luckily it seem like mass Exodus after that.


----------



## PolyRob

WOW! How is Disney having so many issues with these dessert parties?! Its not like this is the first year they have been offered on regular park OR party night. Truly mind boggling!


----------



## Disneylover99

I’m waiting for the fireworks in front of the castle in a sea of humanity.


----------



## capegirl

a1anne said:


> And btw it is dead freezing in seven dwarfs line up, take a coat with you


How long did you have to wait? DD really wants to see the dwarfs, so I was trying to get an idea of how early to get in line. Thanks for the freeze warning.


----------



## MickeyMouseCD524

Can anyone report on how bad the line for Tarzan and Jane is? They are top priority in a few weeks.


----------



## keishashadow

Thanks to all for the real time information 

Impatiently waiting for Cruella reports



123SA said:


> In line for jack and sally around 325. Finished at 510.  Directly to tiki room for Moana. Started at 545. We were halfway through the 2nd aisle. It’s moving fast. We finished at 634. About 45 minuted


I’m hoping that CMs were checking for wristbands for the characters.


----------



## LetsGoToo

MickeyMouseCD524 said:


> Can anyone report on how bad the line for Tarzan and Jane is? They are top priority in a few weeks.



Most of then night it’s been about 20-30 minutes. Remember, this one doesn’t participate in photo pass, so you’ll have to use your own camera. There are cast members that will take the pics.


----------



## RJstanis

keishashadow said:


> Thanks to all for the real time information
> 
> Impatiently waiting for Cruella reports
> 
> 
> I’m hoping that CMs were checking for wristbands for the characters.



Cruella in the live stream I watched looks nice but crowded. Looks to be lots of food and food options spread out in different spots, but still looked a bit cramped from the few minutes I saw. The live stream I was watching is about to go back in there to spend more time though.


----------



## RJstanis

I just want to know if there was perimeter fireworks, and I still don't know lol


----------



## keishashadow

RJstanis said:


> Cruella in the live stream I watched looks nice but crowded. Looks to be lots of food and food options spread out in different spots, but still looked a bit cramped from the few minutes I saw. The live stream I was watching is about to go back in there to spend more time though.


Will have to look for it, thanks


----------



## mckennarose

RJstanis said:


> Cruella in the live stream I watched looks nice but crowded. Looks to be lots of food and food options spread out though, just looked a bit cramped from the few minutes I saw. The live stream I was watching is about to go back in there to spend more time though.


We may be watching the same stream.  I left the room for the fireworks though, I didn't want to see them.
The Cruella party looked like the food was empty when the live streamers went in, but they were checking in at 10.  ????
I'm concerned about the dessert party reports of the check in line being so long!


----------



## CampbellzSoup

The fireworks were excellent but the music selection was awful ..,,,totally awful


----------



## RJstanis

mckennarose said:


> We may be watching the same stream.  I left the room for the fireworks though, I didn't want to see them.
> The Cruella party looked like the food was empty when the live streamers went in, but they were checking in at 10.  ????
> I'm concerned about the dessert party reports of the check in line being so long!



Probably so. The main food was empty looking but I heard them say there was a huge rush too, so maybe that's why? I'm sure with it going until after midnight they'll replenish. Or one would hope at least lol


----------



## RJstanis

CampbellzSoup said:


> The fireworks were excellent but the music selection was awful ..,,,totally awful



I agree with that 100% and was surprised by the choices. I hope it's better live.


----------



## Shellbells

The stream I'm watching just went back into Cruellas. They replenished and it doesn't look as crowded.


----------



## mckennarose

CampbellzSoup said:


> The fireworks were excellent but the music selection was awful ..,,,totally awful


I was watching a live stream and left the room for the fireworks but I did hear some of the music and was confused....  I'm not going to say more so I don't spoil it, but I definitely have some questions.  I go in two weeks to see for myself.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Shellbells said:


> The stream I'm watching just went back into Cruellas. They replenished and it doesn't look as crowded.



Did you see ANYTHING at that desert party justifying the cost?


----------



## Shellbells

I thought the projections looked amazing. I'm not super into fireworks though so I was impressed


----------



## RJstanis

CampbellzSoup said:


> Did you see ANYTHING at that desert party justifying the cost?



It looks nice and the food looks good, but I'd much rather spend that money on a Cali Grill Brunch or the like, but that's just my opinion. Im a cheapskate lol


----------



## RJstanis

Shellbells said:


> I thought the projections looked amazing. I'm not super into fireworks though so I was impressed



Yeah I am trying to hold my objective opinion until I see them in a week. Live vs video typically doesn't compare.


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Curious to see if the Incredibles float is in the second parade after it had to be towed out of the first one


----------



## RJstanis

lvcourtneyy said:


> Curious to see if the Incredibles float is in the second parade after it had to be towed out of the first one



I also felt that part of the parade was a bit lackluster, but I'll never complain about adding without subtracting (if there was a subtraction, I didn't recognize it yet)


----------



## Disneylover99

lvcourtneyy said:


> Curious to see if the Incredibles float is in the second parade after it had to be towed out of the first one


Oh, was that the hold up towards the end? We weren’t sure why it stopped.


----------



## Disneylover99

Im in front of Liberty Tree Tavern now waiting for the second parade.


----------



## Christy1988

Can anyone tell me if lotso is meeting this year? TIA!


----------



## mckennarose

RJstanis said:


> I also felt that part of the parade was a bit lackluster, but I'll never complain about adding without subtracting (if there was a subtraction, I didn't recognize it yet)


I agree.  I did like the additions, but thought there could have been more "substance" to them.  I didn't see anything missing either.  The first addition in order of appearance (trying not to spoil) was my favorite.


----------



## mckennarose

Disneylover99 said:


> Im in front of Liberty Tree Tavern now waiting for the second parade.


Did it seem to clear out a little for the second parade?  Or still really busy?


----------



## Disneylover99

mckennarose said:


> Did it seem to clear out a little for the second parade?  Or still really busy?


It doesn’t seem too bad in Liberty Square/Frontierland. Typical to what I’m used to. We usually watch both parades in this area.


----------



## mckennarose

Disneylover99 said:


> It doesn’t seem too bad in Liberty Square/Frontierland. Typical to what I’m used to. We usually watch both parades in this area.


Good to know!  Frontierland is our spot, but closer to CBJ.  Enjoy!!


----------



## Wdw1015

Christy1988 said:


> Can anyone tell me if lotso is meeting this year? TIA!


Yes he is. If memory serves me correctly, I think he was by Buzz Lightyear ride. Someone feel free to correct me if that is the incorrect spot.


----------



## PrincessNelly

Christy1988 said:


> Can anyone tell me if lotso is meeting this year? TIA!


Yup still in tomorrowland


----------



## PrincessNelly

RJstanis said:


> I just want to know if there was perimeter fireworks, and I still don't know lol


Not really. The had some wide angled ones but id hardly call it perimeter


----------



## PrincessNelly

Anyone waiting for the second parade and needing the handicap area 

They did not reserve it for the second parade in liberty square. They let regular guest take that area so you'll need to go over to the MK hub area


----------



## Cluelyss

Sorry if it was already reported here and I missed it, but read on another page that the FW dessert party was serving mini versions of the specialty treats again this year. Saw the Jack & Sally pops, wedding cake, worms and dirt, and Amuk cupcake.


----------



## cakebaker

Watched the fireworks on a live stream and I actually loved the music- no spoilers here so I’ll just say I loved the twist they put on some of the songs.  The fireworks show was the tipping point for whether to go or not and from what I saw, I think it’s a yes.


----------



## Wdw1015

Cluelyss said:


> Sorry if it was already reported here and I missed it, but read on another page that the FW dessert party was serving mini versions of the specialty treats again this year. Saw the Jack & Sally pops, wedding cake, worms and dirt, and Amuk cupcake.


There was the Amuck cupcake that I did not get one of that is in addition to this .


----------



## PrincessNelly

Cluelyss said:


> Sorry if it was already reported here and I missed it, but read on another page that the FW dessert party was serving mini versions of the specialty treats again this year. Saw the Jack & Sally pops, wedding cake, worms and dirt, and Amuk cupcake.


They were. Of course we purchased one before the party lol


----------



## ksinniger

Waiting on the second parade in Frontierland. Seems to be a bit late stepping off — CMs are trying to keep us entertained with the wave.


----------



## FoxC63

RJstanis said:


> Probably so. The main food was empty looking but I heard them say there was a huge rush too, so maybe that's why? I'm sure with it going until after midnight they'll replenish. Or one would hope at least lol



Wish someone would post photos of the spread at Cruella's!


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Concerned about the crowds and food selections at Cruella's.  We are going on Tuesday.  So glad we didn't go to the first so we can learn some tips.


----------



## FoxC63

Christy1988 said:


> Can anyone tell me if lotso is meeting this year? TIA!





Wdw1015 said:


> Yes he is. If memory serves me correctly, I think he was by Buzz Lightyear ride. Someone feel free to correct me if that is the incorrect spot.



Yes, he has been confirmed at 7pm


----------



## Shellbells

I think I'm going to keep the Cruellas party. I like that we can take a break after the fireworks and eat. My husband and the boys will eat a lot. I love parades and I like the idea of premium seating.
I just have to figure out how to squeeze in the Hocus Pocus show


----------



## FoxC63

Shellbells said:


> I think I'm going to keep the Cruellas party. I like that we can take a break after the fireworks and eat. My husband and the boys will eat a lot. I love parades and I like the idea of premium seating.
> I just have to figure out how to squeeze in the Hocus Pocus show



Do the midnight show.  Everything will be shut down or shutting down.


----------



## Nathan Banks

I'm not surprised the Cruella party isn't busy. I think had they thrown in a couple more villains for that party it would have been a huge hit. Heck, just the chance to meet any of the others would have been an instant buy for me. But just Cruella? Who has been out every halloween for the past 3 years? No thanks!


----------



## 123SA

Second parade is late. Hoping I get to see the midnight show


----------



## RJstanis

mckennarose said:


> I agree.  I did like the additions, but thought there could have been more "substance" to them.  I didn't see anything missing either.  The first addition in order of appearance (trying not to spoil) was my favorite.



I feel the exact same way on both things you mentioned


----------



## Faceoff445566

The last parade is running late because the 10:45 stage show started late. Just follow the end of the parade up to the hub and you should be fine. They can’t start the stage show until the parade has passed.


123SA said:


> Second parade is late. Hoping I get to see the midnight show


----------



## RJstanis

PrincessNelly said:


> Nope.



Good-bye cruel world  .....lol jk, this is disappointing to hear, but such is life. Still will be a blast


----------



## RJstanis

FoxC63 said:


> Wish someone would post photos of the spread at Cruella's!




I only saw the quick skim over of selections on the live stream. I would imagine there was more focus on it when they went back after the fireworks. I turned it off at that point, but you could go back to see. I'll PM you


----------



## rteetz

Hey guys just wanted to let you know with the new version of the DIS it is very easy to copy and past the link to the social media posts you are getting the photos from instead of saving or copying the images and then posting them. The links will directly upload the entire post including source and images instead of having to type that all out.


----------



## FoxC63

Pumpkin Balloon Mickey Popcorn Bucket was also available tonight. 



Source:  resortv1


----------



## FoxC63

Big Top Souvenirs:  

Hocus Pocus Ornament $14.99


Hocus Pocus Mug $19.99



Source: BlogMickey


----------



## rteetz

Example


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162572202929283074


----------



## Shellbells

rteetz said:


> Example
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162572202929283074


To do this all you have to do is paste the link?


----------



## rteetz

Shellbells said:


> To do this all you have to do is paste the link?


Yep! Works with Instagram, Twitter, and Facebook.


----------



## MinnieSweetheart

I hate watching shows ahead so I’m wondering if anyone could offer insight. We were worried about the fireworks being too scary for two young ones. By scary I mean featuring lots of villain projections. I was imagining it being like the scary part of Fantasmic! And 15 minutes of that will make my kids very uneasy.
Feel free to private message me if that’s too spoiler of a question.


----------



## OhhBother

Just got back from the party. A few thoughts.
- Spent about an hour focused on popcorn buckets and was able to secure the Mickey popcorn bucket plus all three HM pieces. I love all of them. Very well made. The HM pieces each light up.
- Terribly disappointed in the new fireworks. The projections are OK - I’m just not that into them in general. Fireworks were good - decently substantive. But the music - oh, the music. They killed my favorite thing in all of Disney World. The music to Happy Hallowishes is sing-along, toe-tapping,  laugh-out-loud, joyful music. The new show is...not. Seeing the Halloween fireworks is no longer a priority for me and my DH. We’re both saddened by it.
- We did the plaza dessert party tonight. Won’t be doing that again. Check-in was a mess, as someone else mentioned. We got there about 9:10 and waited in line 20 minutes to check in. Desserts were fine - a nice way to try bite-size versions of the special treats.
- Before even making it into MNSSHP, we stopped at GR and upgraded to the party pass. Since we already had tickets to tonight and to a party in October, it was only $253 total to upgrade both of us. When we’re back in October, we’ll be able to go to four parties during our weeklong stay.
And we will. Because, despite the fireworks letdown, MNSSHP is still my favorite Disney party. Love the decorations, love the trick-or-treating, love the merchandise.
And we’ll need to come back to more parties to actually ride things. Tonight we rode the Peoplemover - and that was it. The rest of our time was spent on shopping, eating, etc.

All in all, a fun night. Happy, happy Halloween!


----------



## FoxC63

Another Photo Prop:

Mickey Bulb at Tomorrowland.  It's the same one seen last year near the docks.


Source: resortv1


----------



## OhhBother

MinnieSweetheart said:


> I hate watching shows ahead so I’m wondering if anyone could offer insight. We were worried about the fireworks being too scary for two young ones. By scary I mean featuring lots of villain projections. I was imagining it being like the scary part of Fantasmic! And 15 minutes of that will make my kids very uneasy.
> Feel free to private message me if that’s too spoiler of a question.



Not scary at all! In fact, my husband remarked that was one of the things he feels like the show lost. Less focus on villains and more focus on the adventures of Mickey and pals. There are some ghosts, skeletons, etc , but it’s all very cartoony.


----------



## MinnieSweetheart

OhhBother said:


> Not scary at all! In fact, my husband remarked that was one of the things he feels like the show lost. Less focus on villains and more focus on the adventures of Mickey and pals. There are some ghosts, skeletons, etc , but it’s all very cartoony.



Ok thank you so much!!


----------



## FoxC63

OhhBother said:


> Just got back from the party. A few thoughts.
> - was able to secure the Mickey popcorn bucket
> - We did the plaza dessert party tonight. Won’t be doing that again. Check-in was a mess, as someone else mentioned. We got there about 9:10 and waited in line 20 minutes to check in. Desserts were fine - a nice way to try bite-size versions of the special treats.



Where did up buy the Mickey Balloon popcorn bucket?

Sorry to hear this was such a mess.  I wish they would have kept the check in time at 4:30 it made it so much easier. 

Thanks for posting your review!


----------



## OhhBother

FoxC63 said:


> Where did up buy the Mickey Balloon popcorn bucket?



The Mickey bucket was at the popcorn stand in front of the castle on the Tomorrowland side. It’s so cute!


----------



## Best Aunt

All of the fireworks are between the castle and Splash Mtn.  I watched next to the water across from Pecos Bill.  Wandered over 5 minutes before fireworks started.  Nobody in front of me, nobody behind me.  I could see that there were projections on the castle but couldn’t tell what they were.  However I bring weak glasses on vacation to avoid eyestrain. It was perfect for me.  No way I would cram into the Hub and stand a long time to hold a spot.


----------



## FoxC63

Meet Winnie the Pooh and Gang at The Thotful Spot

They start meeting at 6:30pm

Source:  disneycharacterguide


----------



## FoxC63

Meet Tarzan, Jane & Turk in Adventureland
 
Under the awning to the right of Sunshine Seasons, just over the bridge. They meet together, sign autographs and start meeting at 7pm. 

Source:  DFB


----------



## ksinniger

Finally back in the room. I think we managed to have a successful party, though there were some hiccups that kept us from hitting everything we wanted. We loved being able to get in at 2. They gave us our map and wristbands right away and told us to grab bags after 3:30. We were able to do our 3 FP rides, IASW, TTA and COP, plus eat at crystal palace by 6 pm. We went through the bypass right before our last FP, then walked back through the park to the speedway (daughters request). From there, we went to storybook treats to grab some LE pins and then the Halloween balloon popcorn bucket. Did the TOT line at the circus train station, and then rode Dumbo. There was a TOT stop inside the big top at Dumbo. We went over to the mermaid ride (for some A/C), and we’re surprised with another TOT stop at the end of that ride, too. We rode HM, chatted with Lady Renata, then made our way to the plaza dessert party. We arrived at 9, thinking we would miss the rush of people checking in, and found a huge line. As others have mentioned, they didn’t have the seating well thought out, and to be honest, I’m  thinking they didn’t have enough seating for everyone who purchased the party to be there at once. We were seated at a table after the first wave left, and I thought the dessert table looked a little worse for wear by the time we got there. They ran out of the green sparkling apple cider, and had to scramble to find regular sparkling cider. They also ran out of clean cups for the other beverages. I will say, though, the people working there obviously felt really bad. Carlos was pretty much begging me to tell him what he could do to make things better, and eventually he brought me a couple bottles of Diet Coke (which will come in handy over then next few days). 

Because we didn’t get into our table until almost 9:30, we didn’t get a chance to go though the monsters TOT line. But we found a good fireworks spot at 10, along the back fence but to the far right of the garden. We really liked the fireworks show, and the projections were really well done. I liked the little story, and also liked the twist on some classic songs. 

We braved the crush of the hub after the fireworks and made it to Frontierland for the second parade by 10:50 or so. We were front row, pretty close to the bypass near splash mountain. The late step off meant we couldn’t do both BTMRR and Pirates, so we opted for Pirates. They still had the live actors out, 2 in the queue and 3 in the ride. They were having a grand time chatting with us!  

We saw the last Hocus Pocus show start as we made our way out. We stopped for the headless horseman shot, then had a miserable wait for the monorail. I know they can only have 4 trains running at a time on the resort loop (they won’t let a train leave the station until the next stop is empty), but it seemed like we were waiting for.  Dry long time between trains. We made it on the 3rd one that came after we got to the ramp to the station. 

Overall, I think the party was great, and I suspect the things that hindered us were symptoms of this being party #1. Hopefully, they’ll get worked out soon!


----------



## ksinniger

MinnieSweetheart said:


> I hate watching shows ahead so I’m wondering if anyone could offer insight. We were worried about the fireworks being too scary for two young ones. By scary I mean featuring lots of villain projections. I was imagining it being like the scary part of Fantasmic! And 15 minutes of that will make my kids very uneasy.
> Feel free to private message me if that’s too spoiler of a question.


I’d say about 5 minutes overall might be considered scary, but not as bad as fantastic.


----------



## FoxC63

Meet Elvis Stitch

Additional Info:


123SA said:


> 40 minutes for stitch.  All of the character spots so far are giving candy when you leave. Clarifying: Moana and stitch lines gave candy at exit





FoxC63 said:


> What time did you get in line?  Also what time did he start meeting 6:30pm?





123SA said:


> I think he started at 630, that’s what time guide said.  We arrived at 640.   He spent a lot of time with children and was pretty funny.



So if you got in line at 6:40, and it took 40 minutes, you were done at 7:22.
6:40-7:22

Last year when we met him, he signed autographs and photopass was available.
Thanks again for posting!

Source: resortv1


----------



## FoxC63

Meet Ariel and Prince Eric in Fantasyland

Starting at 7pm, they sign autographs and PhotoPass is available.  

Source:  thedis


----------



## FoxC63

ksinniger said:


> Finally back in the room.



Thank you so much for this amazing review.  It will help us all tremendously!


----------



## PrincessNelly

We missed out on so much, I feel like I'd need to do at least two more parties to do it all.

We only rode haunted Mansion, peoplemover, and TTA. Despite the hiccups, we loved the stage show, parade, and fireworks.

I would have loved to see Zero fly in place of where tink normally is.


----------



## wendlle

Does anyone who has been to the party think that NOT seeing the projections on the castle is a big deal?
We will have our 3yo with us and I could pay for the dessert party as there are spots open for our date but it is so expensive. We are already doing the HEA fireworks party on another night.
I'm honestly thinking that the parade will be more of a draw for her and then meeting characters and of course getting lots of candy.


----------



## FoxC63

PrincessNelly said:


> We missed out on so much, I feel like I'd need to do at least two more parties to do it all.
> 
> We only rode haunted Mansion, peoplemover, and TTA. Despite the hiccups, we loved the stage show, parade, and fireworks.
> 
> I would have loved to see Zero fly in place of where tink normally is.


What did you miss out on?

I didn't watch any previews of the parade or fireworks, just me I'm sure.  Was Zero suppose to fly?


----------



## FoxC63

Best Aunt said:


> All of the fireworks are between the castle and Splash Mtn.  I watched next to the water across from Pecos Bill.  Wandered over 5 minutes before fireworks started.  Nobody in front of me, nobody behind me.  I could see that there were projections on the castle but couldn’t tell what they were.  However I bring weak glasses on vacation to avoid eyestrain. It was perfect for me.  No way I would cram into the Hub and stand a long time to hold a spot.



What was the best part of your night?


----------



## RJstanis

FoxC63 said:


> What did you miss out on?
> 
> I didn't watch any previews of the parade or fireworks, just me I'm sure.  Was Zero suppose to fly?



There was speculation when it was announced he'd be flying around. Some interpreted that as he would literally fly like Tink does during HEA, or the Zero drone that was in DL before, and not just via projection.


----------



## PrincessNelly

FoxC63 said:


> What did you miss out on?
> 
> I didn't watch any previews of the parade or fireworks, just me I'm sure.  Was Zero suppose to fly?


We didn't met a single character, ride any of the rides with overlays, only hit two treat trails, and didn't buy any merchandise except the mickey popcorn buckets.

It was rumored he might but I think I wasn't hoping he would more than was rumored.


----------



## FoxC63

PrincessNelly said:


> We didn't met a single character, ride any of the rides with overlays, only hit two treat trails, and didn't buy any merchandise except the mickey popcorn buckets.
> 
> It was rumored he might but I think I wasn't hoping he would more than was rumored.



May I ask what happened?  How long did you know you were going to the party?
Did you know this thread has been up and running since Jan. 15, 2019?  I'm just curious so please do not take offense.  I want to understand how this could happen to a fellow DISer, hopefully we can prevent it in the future.


----------



## Lsdolphin

Is there a difference between a “treat stop” and a “treat trail”?
Doesn’t all the candy melt?  We haven’t really done the TOT as we didn’t want to spend time in candy lines and assumed it would be a melted mess.


----------



## FoxC63

RJstanis said:


> There was speculation when it was announced he'd be flying around. Some interpreted that as he would literally fly like Tink does during HEA, or the Zero drone that was in DL before, and not just via projection.



I must have missed that.  I've been trying to avoid all the wonderful news, photos and videos of the parade and fireworks.  If I'm going to give an honest review I'd rather be in the thick of it absorbing my surroundings... and the smell of popcorn!


----------



## FoxC63

Lsdolphin said:


> Is there a difference between a “treat stop” and a “treat trail”?
> Doesn’t all the candy melt?  We haven’t really done the TOT as we didn’t want to spend time in candy lines and assumed it would be a melted mess.



I thought you asked about the candy melting before, maybe I'm remembering wrong.  I think many who have responded said no.  I've never had an issue.  My son & hubby wear backpacks and have had no issues.  Ever.  Not even when flying home with it in our carry-on's  or luggage.

The only Treat Trail I'm aware of is no longer being used at WDW.  Maybe people refer the bonus locations as trails.  Those would have two or three bins of candy whereas a treat stop would only have one bin. Don't quote me on that.


----------



## FoxC63

PrincessNelly said:


> We missed out on so much



If you choose to do another party please post your plan / itinerary here.  There are so many amazing DIS'ers who are ready and capable of helping you.  It is absolutely essential to make a plan when attending these parties.


----------



## Lsdolphin

FoxC63 said:


> I thought you asked about the candy melting before, maybe I'm remembering wrong.  I think many who have responded said no.  I've never had an issue.  My son & hubby wear backpacks and have had no issues.  Ever.  Not even when flying home with it in our carry-on's  or luggage.
> 
> The only Treat Trail I'm aware of is no longer being used at WDW.  Maybe people refer the bonus locations as trails.  Those would have two or three bins of candy whereas a treat stop would only have one bin. Don't quote me on that.



I might have asked about melting candy before but don’t remember ...have tix for party on 9/2 with Terrace Dessert Party and thinking of also adding the party on 8/30 and Cruella’s. Last year the Labor Day party was incredible with low low crowd!


----------



## Lsdolphin

No one so far has mentioned the dance parties and I was wondering whether they would draw enough guests to impact the ride lines.


----------



## StephyDee

I just watched the fireworks show on youtube, and noticed (as far as I could tell) that there was a new voice for Minnie already in the show (rip Russi Taylor ). I'm assuming the Halloween content she didn't get a chance to do before she passed. IMO it sounds _almost_ like Minnie. Just a little off, but not too far off.


----------



## FoxC63

Lsdolphin said:


> I might have asked about melting candy before but don’t remember ...have tix for party on 9/2 with Terrace Dessert Party and thinking of also adding the party on 8/30 and Cruella’s. Last year the Labor Day party was incredible with low low crowd!



Sounds wonderful!  I'm not sure I would bank on low crowds on Labor Day this year.  We still don't know what SW will bring or the newly released unlimited party ticket will do to attendance.  Not happy.


----------



## FoxC63

Lsdolphin said:


> No one so far has mentioned the dance parties and I was wondering whether they would draw enough guests to impact the ride lines.



I think we should see more reports tomorrow.  It was a long night for the party goers so I'm sure they're all in bed!  But I wouldn't think those would decrease ride lines.  I'm not sure how popular they are.  Most photos I've seen over the years those places are never packed.


----------



## Lsdolphin

FoxC63 said:


> Sounds wonderful!  I'm not sure I would bank on low crowds on Labor Day this year.  We still don't know what SW will bring or the newly released unlimited party ticket will do to attendance.  Not happy.




True how could I have forgotten about SW...maybe all the SW fans will be too tired to go to the party on 8/30!,  and I’m not definitely not happy about this new party ticket. Can’t imagine how that might impact already sold out nights!


----------



## FoxC63

So if it rained during the party, didn't the fake grass get wet? 
The same fake grass guests who purchased the Plaza Garden Dessert Party go to when watching the fireworks?


----------



## FoxC63

Lsdolphin said:


> True how could I have forgotten about SW...maybe all the SW fans will be too tired to go to the party on 8/30!,  and I’m not definitely not happy about this new party ticket. Can’t imagine how that might impact already sold out nights!



And the other thing to keep in mind and check on is the weather.  Do you remember how many parties saw so much rain last year in August & September?  Not trying to be a downer here, this is my first time attending so early in the season.  Typically we attend Oct 31, and have done so for years. We've never had to deal with rain, hurricanes, crazy heat and humidity.  I feel like I'm talking myself out of going but no can do!  Airline, hotel and tickets have been purchased.


----------



## Lsdolphin

FoxC63 said:


> And the other thing to keep in mind and check on is the weather.  Do you remember how many parties saw so much rain last year in August & September?  Not trying to be a downer here, this is my first time attending so early in the season.  Typically we attend Oct 31, and have done so for years. We've never had to deal with rain, hurricanes, crazy heat and humidity.  I feel like I'm talking myself out of going but no can do!  Airline, hotel and tickets have been purchased.


d

Yes last year was HOT HOT HOT and rainy for sure.  We were lucky last year for Labor Day MNSSHP it was super hot and I think it did rain just before party but then temp cooled off just enough and rain stopped in time for party. Hoping for same luck this year.  I also attended party in mid Oct. and I think I actually remember being cold that night!


----------



## Disneyliscious

Just watched a video of the fireworks. MAJOR let down. They absolutely ruined it. Instead of Halloween songs it’s just a narrative talking the whole time with instrumental music mixed in. The fireworks were good, the projections could have been better. But MY GOD how can Disney put on a Halloween show without playing Grim Grinning Ghosts??? They butchered This Is Halloween. Barely any Halloween music at all. Biggest letdown in decades. Instead of letting the vocals tell the story we now stand quietly for story time with Mickey. HUGE disappointment.


----------



## FoxC63

Chocolate coins were given out as you exit Pirates of the Caribbean 



Source:  thrillgreek


----------



## Jorjabelle

I watched the stream of the fireworks show and agree it’s not the same type of sing a long as HalloWishes.  Which I will miss.

There’s actually a middle section I think I get the connection but it seemed to not have the music I would have associated that sequence with. While a pretty projection, why not tie it in with its associated song?

A lot more narration and projection, not a lot of audience singing and participation.  

I’m still keeping the Dessert Party to have a spot to see the fireworks, and I like having smaller sizes of the specialty desserts.

It’ll provide a good sit down break from the rest of the night. We can do it once, then not have to worry about seeing it again in the future.

Thanks everyone for providing details of the first party!


----------



## Klinger13

We’re not big on fireworks or characters, so we’ll be focusing on rides when we go to the party. I’d love to hear more about how people found wait times for the rides during the party.  And thanks to all the “first party” goers for all of their reviews & reports!


----------



## SillySallySews

Does the new show have perimeter fireworks? I’ve read through the last ten-ish pages and if someone already confirmed/denied, sorry I must’ve missed it!


----------



## RJstanis

SillySallySews said:


> Does the new show have perimeter fireworks? I’ve read through the last ten-ish pages and if someone already confirmed/denied, sorry I must’ve missed it!



It was confirmed there wasn't any last night


----------



## SillySallySews

RJstanis said:


> It was confirmed there wasn't any last night



Thank you! And what a bummer.


----------



## osufeth24

Had a good time last night overall.  Def seemed fairly crowded.  Think almost all the waits we had on the rides were 30+ minutes, some closer to a hour.  

So.much.candy.  As I said last night, got too excited, ate it, didn't feel like trying anything else.  Really wanted the dirt cake.

Parade was neat, enjoyed that.   Caught the tail end of the fireworks, we were on space mountain when it started, walked to the very beginning of Main St as we were gonna leave right when it's done (dang work schedule).  Never got to do Pirates with the overlay.  Trick or Treat lines were long, but moved at a decent pace.  I think the longest one was in Frontierland where the jamboree is.  I completely forgot the Hocus Pocus show, so was pretty upset with myself for missing that.


----------



## bpesch

I find it interesting that the complaints about the dessert parties were the same ones that we had two years ago at the Christmas dessert parties. For the life of me I can't understand why Disney can't get these right. It's what has kept me from scheduling any dessert parties for the past two years and with tonight's reviews, looks like I won't do any anytime soon.


----------



## yorkieteacher

I have been worrying that our littles might not make it until the fireworks. After seeing the show on the live video last night at least I won't be crushed now if we have to leave after the parade, which I DID think looked wonderful!


----------



## Jorjabelle

Ok, having watched the fireworks again, I’m thoroughly confused about one projection portion in the middle.  Shot from a distance I thought it involved certain characters - but looking at a video more up close, it’s not what I thought it was.

Fireworks projection question for those who have seen it:


Spoiler



During the Haunted House that Mickey/Minnie/Goofy are in - first the skeletons appear - then I thought it was the ballroom dancers from the Haunted Mansion dancing, a closer video shows costumes ghost dancers with masks?  Is this a Disney reference I’m missing? Or is it dancers from the Haunted Mansion?


----------



## ForEver2016

The dessert party issue has me worried. So did they not let anyone check in until 8:45? Or they didn’t even start checking people in until after? Was really counting on an early check in for this so we could catch the parade. I wonder if a later check in would work better.


----------



## smallsy

Klinger13 said:


> We’re not big on fireworks or characters, so we’ll be focusing on rides when we go to the party. I’d love to hear more about how people found wait times for the rides during the party.  And thanks to all the “first party” goers for all of their reviews & reports!


This is us too. We love the parade, but aren't big on characters or fireworks. Mostly we just want to enjoy the Halloween atmosphere and hopefully get in some rides with shorter waits.


----------



## FoxC63

bpesch said:


> I find it interesting that the complaints about the dessert parties were the same ones that we had two years ago at the Christmas dessert parties. For the life of me I can't understand why Disney can't get these right. It's what has kept me from scheduling any dessert parties for the past two years and with tonight's reviews, looks like I won't do any anytime soon.


I wonder if they plan on emailing Disney to prevent this from reoccurring.


----------



## BraveLittleToaster2

Did jafar start meeting at 7? I was hoping to line up at 6;30ish?


----------



## FoxC63

ForEver2016 said:


> The dessert party issue has me worried. So did they not let anyone check in until 8:45? Or they didn’t even start checking people in until after? Was really counting on an early check in for this so we could catch the parade. I wonder if a later check in would work better.


I thought I read the Terrace guests were signing in at the same time Plaza guests were and the CM's didn't handle it well.


----------



## FoxC63

BraveLittleToaster2 said:


> Did jafar start meeting at 7? I was hoping to line up at 6;30ish?


Yes, 7pm confirmed.  6:30 is perfect.


----------



## rteetz

RJstanis said:


> It was confirmed there wasn't any last night


Well not a full 360 it seemed. They definitely had some of a perimeter.


----------



## FoxC63

Hopefully people are reading from where they left off.


----------



## FoxC63

With DISers staying at WDW resorts I'm surprised we still haven't heard about the Halloween refillable mugs.  If they're available or not.


----------



## yorkieteacher

FoxC63 said:


> If you choose to do another party please post your plan / itinerary here.  There are so many amazing DIS'ers who are ready and capable of helping you.  It is absolutely essential to make a plan when attending these parties.


So glad you have offered to do this -even though I am not the PP whom you made the offer to, I hope you don't mind looking over mine-I have used TP for years-since about 1996 actually, but after all these years and visits this is my first MNSSHP and first F&W. 
Our intinerary-Our date is Friday September 6. We will see nearly all of Adventureland and some of Tomorrowland that morning as we have day tickets as well-FP+ for Pirates, Jungle Cruise and Buzz all before 11-then try to get 4th FP from 4-5 for either Under the Sea or Dumbo (it looked like Dumbo had longer waits right before party from my apps)-leave after lunch about 1130 for looonngg naps and reenter at 4. 
Look for some photo ops along garden trail and Main Street and go through castle (first time for one of our littles), ride some rides like carousel ,Small World and the one we got a fast pass for-see the Move It Shake It mini parade (is it at 440 on party days  or still at  545, I saw conflicting data on some apps I use) eat at Columbia Harbor House, it should be a little past 6 by now, ride Winnie the Pooh and either Dumbo or UtheS that we didn't get fast pass for, and it should be nearing 7.
Line up at Ariel's Grotto to get candy which I heard was a less traveled trail. Then go ride Tea Cups with the overlay and Monsters Inc. Trail (did they cancel the dance party? If not watch it a bit) cross Main Street and ride Pirates and get candy coins there, It should be in the neighborhood of 8 o'clock by now. 
Go through the cut through to Haunted Mansion, go to candy trails at Splash and TSI dock, also reported to be less traveled, and find a spot along Frontierland/Liberty Square for parade. Maybe photo ops around Haunted Mansion after the parade, cutting back through Adventureland to Main Street to find a spot to watch the fireworks if the littles can take it. 
Even if we don't stay for fireworks, we always end with the People Mover at night-As you can see we aren't interested in characters as we have 5 character meals scheduled or plan on being at some in the parks as soon as the slot begins, or the Hocus Pocus show because we don't think they will be interested or would lose interest quickly. Please let me know if you think this is doable! Our littles will be all about the candy and rides, and we are there for the atmosphere and to see them (our grands) enjoy it.


----------



## cakebaker

bpesch said:


> I find it interesting that the complaints about the dessert parties were the same ones that we had two years ago at the Christmas dessert parties. For the life of me I can't understand why Disney can't get these right. It's what has kept me from scheduling any dessert parties for the past two years and with tonight's reviews, looks like I won't do any anytime soon.



I'm not sure why they feel the need to change the procedure for checking in from what it  is on a regular night when it works very well. I don't do the dessert parties during MNSSHP, but I always do them on a regular park day and it works just fine. If it ain't broke.....


----------



## Crystal_Marie

I'm wondering the Halloween about resort mugs !! I have not seen word about them anywhere this year.


----------



## ForEver2016

FoxC63 said:


> I thought I read the Terrace guests were signing in at the same time Plaza guests were and the CM's didn't handle it well.



They do different check in times every night of the regular HEA dessert party for Plaza and Terrace guests, so I’m confused why they said they were “trying something new” in doing this. I’m sure they deal with the logistics of staggered check ins for the regular dessert party, so not sure why it was such an issue last night. It’s frustrating for sure. I hope that this was just a first party hiccup and they will allow early check in for the remaining parties during MNSSHP.


----------



## Best Aunt

I mentioned this last night: fireworks are between Splash Mtn and the castle.  You can get a great spot for fireworks five minutes ahead if you watch next to the water in frontierland near pecos bill.  You won’t be able to see projections on castle, but you also won’t be crammed in like sardines or have to devote time to saving spot.  Worked great for me.  Everybody has to decide what is important to their group.


----------



## Disneylover99

FoxC63 said:


> With DISers staying at WDW resorts I'm surprised we still haven't heard about the Halloween refillable mugs.  If they're available or not.


I haven’t seen them anywhere. I don’t think they started appearing until after the first party last year. Even then, they were hard to come by.


----------



## FoxC63

yorkieteacher said:


> So glad you have offered to do this -even though I am not the PP whom you made the offer to, I hope you don't mind looking over mine-I have used TP for years-since about 1996 actually, but after all these years and visits this is my first MNSSHP and first F&W.
> Our intinerary-Our date is Friday September 6. We will see nearly all of Adventureland and some of Tomorrowland that morning as we have day tickets as well-FP+ for Pirates, Jungle Cruise and Buzz all before 11-then try to get 4th FP from 4-5 for either Under the Sea or Dumbo (it looked like Dumbo had longer waits right before party from my apps)-leave after lunch about 1130 for looonngg naps and reenter at 4.
> Look for some photo ops along garden trail and Main Street and go through castle (first time for one of our littles), ride some rides like carousel ,Small World and the one we got a fast pass for-see the Move It Shake It mini parade (is it at 440 on party days  or still at  545, I saw conflicting data on some apps I use) eat at Columbia Harbor House, it should be a little past 6 by now, ride Winnie the Pooh and either Dumbo or UtheS that we didn't get fast pass for, and it should be nearing 7.
> Line up at Ariel's Grotto to get candy which I heard was a less traveled trail. Then go ride Tea Cups with the overlay and Monsters Inc. Trail (did they cancel the dance party? If not watch it a bit) cross Main Street and ride Pirates and get candy coins there, It should be in the neighborhood of 8 o'clock by now.
> Go through the cut through to Haunted Mansion, go to candy trails at Splash and TSI dock, also reported to be less traveled, and find a spot along Frontierland/Liberty Square for parade. Maybe photo ops around Haunted Mansion after the parade, cutting back through Adventureland to Main Street to find a spot to watch the fireworks if the littles can take it.
> Even if we don't stay for fireworks, we always end with the People Mover at night-As you can see we aren't interested in characters as we have 5 character meals scheduled or plan on being at some in the parks as soon as the slot begins, or the Hocus Pocus show because we don't think they will be interested or would lose interest quickly. Please let me know if you think this is doable! Our littles will be all about the candy and rides, and we are there for the atmosphere and to see them (our grands) enjoy it.


How little are your littles?  How many people are in your group?  Rides with overlays tend to take more time, without reports from last nights party I'm guessing 45 minutes or more so your timing seems tight.  
 Under my signature is a link to the 2018 Itinerary thread, if you could take a look see then break down your itinerary time wise and repost it that would be helpful.


----------



## Disneylover99

FoxC63 said:


> So if it rained during the party, didn't the fake grass get wet?
> The same fake grass guests who purchased the Plaza Garden Dessert Party go to when watching the fireworks?


It rained lightly for about 20 seconds total. Lol. I don’t think it would have got too wet.
The weather was just so amazing last night!!!!!


----------



## yorkieteacher

blewits said:


> I’m looking at wait times for rides on MDE and TP Lines app. Much shorter than I expected.  Much shorter!  Also watching the live stream on Resort TV.
> 
> Is anyone who is present satisfied with ride wait times?
> 
> Taking notes for MVMCP.  TIA


I did the same, and was pleasantly surprised by how short the apps were reporting, although I read a post on here that said most lines were 30-60 minutes long! I figured the first party would be very crowded, then reasoned maybe most of the crowd were vloggers and bloggers not interest in the rides. Hope people weigh in on this post-


----------



## FoxC63

cakebaker said:


> I'm not sure why they feel the need to change the procedure for checking in from what it  is on a regular night when it works very well. I don't do the dessert parties during MNSSHP, but I always do them on a regular park day and it works just fine. If it ain't broke.....


Exactly!  I know for a fact they had check in at 4:30, obviously they changed it, why?!


----------



## yorkieteacher

FoxC63 said:


> How little are your littles?  How many people are in your group?  Rides with overlays tend to take more time, without reports from last nights party I'm guessing 45 minutes or more so your timing seems tight.
> Under my signature is a link to the 2018 Itinerary thread, if you could take a look see then break down your itinerary time wise and repost it that would be helpful.


They are nearly 3 and nearly 7- We have 7 in our group, five are adults and 2 kids=kids, parents, very active grandparents.


----------



## Crystal_Marie

I'm going to my first ever MNSSHP on Sept 8th !! It will just be me and my husband. My tentative plan is as follows. Park arrival at 4pm. FP to meet Mickey and Minnie. Than line up for seven dwarfs. This is my number one thing I want to do. Hubby would like to ride space mountain, and we both want to do the haunted mansion, and pirates. We'd also like to meet Moana, the fab 5 in their costumes, the 100 acre wood gang if possible, see the parade, and also the fireworks. Hopefully, we can also squeeze in a quick dinner at Liberty Tree ( he loves their lobster roll ) TOT is not a must, and we would like some of the photo pass stops (headless horseman and hitch-hiking ghosts.) Am I being unreasonable in thinking we can do all of these things?


----------



## Araminta18

Jorjabelle said:


> Ok, having watched the fireworks again, I’m thoroughly confused about one projection portion in the middle.  Shot from a distance I thought it involved certain characters - but looking at a video more up close, it’s not what I thought it was.
> 
> Fireworks projection question for those who have seen it:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> During the Haunted House that Mickey/Minnie/Goofy are in - first the skeletons appear - then I thought it was the ballroom dancers from the Haunted Mansion dancing, a closer video shows costumes ghost dancers with masks?  Is this a Disney reference I’m missing? Or is it dancers from the Haunted Mansion?


Nope, not HM dancers, just generic dancers. Cool music though—minor keys or sightly spooky arrangements of the major Disney ballads.


FoxC63 said:


> With DISers staying at WDW resorts I'm surprised we still haven't heard about the Halloween refillable mugs.  If they're available or not.





Crystal_Marie said:


> I'm wondering the Halloween about resort mugs !! I have not seen word about them anywhere this year.


I asked the CM at All Star Movies today and she said they would be, but not yet.


----------



## FoxC63

Disneylover99 said:


> I haven’t seen them anywhere. I don’t think they started appearing until after the first party last year. Even then, they were hard to come by.


I remember this.  Guests were going to other resorts trying to get them.  By the we got there they were sold out!


----------



## yorkieteacher

Crystal_Marie said:


> I'm going to my first ever MNSSHP on Sept 8th !! It will just be me and my husband. My tentative plan is as follows. Park arrival at 4pm. FP to meet Mickey and Minnie. Than line up for seven dwarfs. This is my number one thing I want to do. Hubby would like to ride space mountain, and we both want to do the haunted mansion, and pirates. We'd also like to meet Moana, see the parade, and also the fireworks. Hopefully, we can also squeeze in a quick dinner at Liberty Tree ( he loves their lobster roll ) TOT is not a must, and we would like some of the photo pass stops (headless horseman and hitch-hiking ghosts.) Am I being unreasonable in thinking we can do all of these things?


I think you mean Columbia Harbor House as Liberty Tree is table service, and CHH has the amazing lobster roll! That's where we hope to eat before the party for the same reason! See ya real soon!


----------



## FoxC63

yorkieteacher said:


> They are nearly 3 and nearly 7- We have 7 in our group, five are adults and 2 kids=kids, parents, very active grandparents.


So you're making the itinerary for the entire group? Everyone is staying together?


----------



## Crystal_Marie

yorkieteacher said:


> I think you mean Columbia Harbor House as Liberty Tree is table service, and CHH has the amazing lobster roll! That's where we hope to eat before the party for the same reason! See ya real soon!


Yes, that is the place  Thank you !! I know where it is but forgot what it was called. I live in MA and Libery Tree Mall is right up the way from me. I must have it on the brain !!


----------



## Araminta18

Whew, what a party!  Thoughts below:

-got in at 2 pm thanks to a kind DVC member, yay!  It was raining but ended fairly quickly and the rain seemed to cool things down and thin out the crowds
-Memento Mori has all the jars in stock, including hatbox ghost. We bought Constance
-wasn’t impressed with this year’s MNSSHP shirts but you can buy them at Big Top, the Emporium, and in the bypass
-wedding cake was cute, but only ok. Needed more chocolate to balance the flavors, in my opinion. Hades nachos were awesome.
-Hitchhiking Ghosts buckets: pecos bills and Columbia harbor house had the tall sipper for $15.99 (pre tax) and the liberty square popcorn cart had the middle ghost bucket for $18 post tax. They started selling that bucket (and the wedding cake) at 6:30
-Cadaver Dans were hilarious!!
-Gravediggers met in the gazebo, and also super fun
-hitchhiking ghosts photo was right by the gazebo
-HM posts a long line but moves quick. And who doesn’t love Broome and Renata?
-parade!  Constance was a fantastic addition, the Tomorrowland floats...meh. We got our spot at 8:45 (right across from the liberty square popcorn cart) and lucked into one open spot right at the tape. Didn’t actually turn out so great cause a CM stood right in our sight line but hey, still a fun parade.  HUGE crowds for the first parade - 4 or 5 people deep
-long ride lines. Teacups was at least a 3 cycle wait at 9:45
-fireworks! The projections were great but they do need to work on the music. I loved the dancing ghosts, with the minor key/spooky arrangements of Beauty and the Beast, Once Upon a Dream, Someday my prince will come... the “this is Halloween” finale was also great. But we need more villains and better music. Love love love the projections tbough
-Space after the fireworks was INSANE—the line was almost back to Stitch. 
-Monsters Inc trick or treat was a treat trail and then they had Mike’s nephew up telling jokes on screen and you could sit and watch him tell jokes. 
- go trick or treating st the end of the night!  You will get handfuls and handfuls. And then you don’t have to carry it
-Space mountain overlay was fantastic

So overall, definitely lots of crowds (which mostly manifested in long ride lines, it didn’t feel too crowded for walking around or anything) but lots of fun. . Didn’t feel like I needed to have done a dessert party or Cruella’s to see the parade and fireworks.  Actually ran into Cruella wandering completely alone near the Beasts castle at 11pm, so that was cool

Thanks for all the help planning our party! The only thing we didn’t get to do was Pirates, which is a little sad cause it sounds like the overlay was better this year. Oh well!


----------



## FoxC63

Araminta18 said:


> Whew, what a party!


What a great report!  Thank you so much for posting!


----------



## pooh'smate

FoxC63 said:


> And the other thing to keep in mind and check on is the weather.  Do you remember how many parties saw so much rain last year in August & September?  Not trying to be a downer here, this is my first time attending so early in the season.  Typically we attend Oct 31, and have done so for years. We've never had to deal with rain, hurricanes, crazy heat and humidity.  I feel like I'm talking myself out of going but no can do!  Airline, hotel and tickets have been purchased.



We went to the Sept 11 and 16 parties last year and had no rain during either party that I remember.


----------



## nataliex

Man, that was crowded.  But after the fireworks, I managed to just walk on Small World,  Buzz Lightyear and the People Mover.

Loved that there were some surprise treat locations (in the Peter Pans Flight line and coming out of Buzz Lightyear) and I wasn't expecting the chocolate coins after Pirates.

I didn't manage to eat anything because the lines at the places and stands that had party exclusive items were astronomical.  I tried Pecos Bill's  at three different times but I wouldn't have been able to get a seat.  They cleared up after the fireworks,  but I didn't want to waste of my remaining time at that point. Don't know if it was my poor connection,  but mobile ordering wasn't working the first few hours of the party. 

Caught the first parade and I'm so glad I did because the second one was still going on when I left at 10 to midnight and I managed to snag a monorail before the wave.


----------



## nicky89

This may have been asked elsewhere but can’t find it. I know some characters have really long waits. What is the wait typically like for Mickey during mnsshp? Looking earlier in the evening of just after fireworks. Thanks


----------



## Disneylover99

I posted drips and drabs last night but here is the order it all went down. Lol.

We arrived about 3pm. and used our AP for admission. 
Went to emporium for pins. 
Used our first fp on Pirates.
Ate at Pecos Bill.
Used Second fp on Haunted Mansion.
Went to front for wristband, sorcerers card and to go down the bypass for candy and Photopass. It was about 5pm. at that point.
Used 3rd fp at Seven Dwarfs. Headed to Tomorrowland for People Mover.
Aunts Gravity’s for sundae/milkshake.
Back to Adventureland for dolewhip floats.
Hit a few candy lines so we had treats to eat through the night.

Then it was magicshot time. We headed down main street for shots. It was around 8pm at that point. It was a good time to go! Hardly any lines. We also went outside the park to do Headless Horseman cause we missed that shot last year. 

Found a parade spot just after 8:30pm. at the top of Mainstreet and this is where we stayed til the end of the fireworks.

After fireworks I headed to Frontierland for the second parade while my family went trick or treating. They got obscene amounts of candy.

After parade I headed to the stage show and got a good spot for the midnight show. We headed out at 1am.

We didn’t meet characters, go on any rides during the party, or see any dance parties, just because they weren’t priority.

We had a blast! I don’t think it was more crowded then any party I’ve been to. But I’m sure my perceptions are greatly influenced by the weather. Not a drop of sweat rolled down my back. And that’s saying something. Lol.


----------



## RJstanis

SillySallySews said:


> Does the new show have perimeter fireworks? I’ve read through the last ten-ish pages and if someone already confirmed/denied, sorry I must’ve missed it!





rteetz said:


> Well not a full 360 it seemed. They definitely had some of a perimeter.



I just saw this too on other sites, so it sounds like either conflicting reports or maybe just not the full perimeter like they were before. That's at least a little encouraging lol. Either way I'm going to be watching in less than a week so why should I care lol. Thanks for dropping the knowledge as usual!


----------



## Disneylover99

RJstanis said:


> I just saw this too on other sites, so it sounds like either conflicting reports or maybe just not the full perimeter like they were before. That's at least a little encouraging lol. Either way I'm going to be watching in less than a week so why should I care lol. Thanks for dropping the knowledge as usual!


My son argued that there were perimeter fireworks like Hallowishes, but my husband and myself thought no. And we were there together. Still cannot agree. Lol.


----------



## Best Aunt

Will do an in depth report later but to respond to two people:

Columbia Harbour House closed early.  I think 8:00.

In general it is much hotter this year than last year, but I think it was a little cooler at the party this year.

Candy did not melt.  If you are worried about melting: bring a small zip loc bag, quart size or sandwich size.  Go to the Carousel of Progress trick or treat line early.  They give out cold applesauce.  Put it in the little zip loc bag and maybe it will act like a cool pack for the rest of your candy.  I did not want it mixed in with my candy because I thought the condensation would get my candy wrappers wet.


----------



## famsen

Are the Hocus Pocus minnie ears Passholder exclusives?
 I had a hard time telling from the various vlogs what is Passholder merch and what isn't.


----------



## RJstanis

Disneylover99 said:


> My son argued that there were perimeter fireworks like Hallowishes, but my husband and myself thought no. And we were there together. Still cannot agree. Lol.



I appreciate you saying that. From the videos I saw of people moving their cameras back and forth real fast it looked like they had wider spread fireworks in comparison to HEA but not true perimeter like Hallowishes, so the argument would make sense.


----------



## Disneylover99

RJstanis said:


> I appreciate it you saying that. From the videos I saw of people moving their cameras back and forth real fast *it looked like they had wider spread fireworks in comparison to HEA but not true perimeter like Hallowishes*, so the argument would make sense.


Yes. I think that’s exactly it.


----------



## yulilin3

quick review of what I did:
I was covering the media event, so this is what I was able to experience,
We arrived by bus from the F&W media event, backstage of Main Street right where they lead everyone coming into the party at 7pm. It was insane. I always arrive at the party at 4pm so this walk is usually enjoyable but 7pm was insane, soooo crowded. Seriously arrive earlier if you can
We had a merchandise presentation on the west lawn of the Hub so I got live stream of all the new merchandise and headed straight for Pecos Bill where the back room was reserved for the media presentation of food items.
There's no getting around it, it was crowded.
Saw all the food and was told that the Oggie Boogie bucket and Jack sipper are coming in September.
The hitchiking ghost popcorn,donuthole,sipper trio is to  cute and a genius idea
From there I stopped briefly at the Descedance party at Cosmic Rays, and again, it was packed with people eating dinner, the party element itself was ok I'm sure fans of the DCOM will enjoy it.
Headed to TeaCups for the new enhancements. Because we were media we were allowed in through the fp line but the standby line was longish, like 20 min. I loved the teacup light and sound enhancement
Then I just walked around Main Street a bit and was surprised that by 8:30pm the front of MS by the Flag Pole was not packed for the first parade, everyone was gathered at the HUB
Grabbed the SOTMK card and went over to Cruella's Hideaway thing. Again because we were media we didn't pay for this but this is my opinion, coming from someone that doesn't like booking any extras during party time. I thought it was just meh. The atmosphere was meh, Cruella was great, the food was meh. The spinach dip was a joke, I tried to grab my crostini and "dip" it, it was hard on the top I had to stab it. I'm sure people will find value in this, but I didn't. Especially with so many things to do, I guess if I was going multiple night and had the inome for it I would do it.
From there I started walking over to the west lawn again hhere we had reserved viewing of the fireworks, walked by the parade just as the Mrs Incredible vehicle broke down. The whole parade was at a stand still for about 10 min.
On to the fireworks: I wasn't a huge fan of the old one, I liked it fine. This one will get some growing into. I was thrown off by the use of Disney music, like step in time and a spooky rendition of once upon a dream. But once the villains portion kicked in I was hooked. It is sad the the Jack element on the stage will only be enjoyed by people very close to the castle. The projection element is a fun and colorful add and it didn;t detract from my enjoyment of the fireworks. All in all I give the new show a solid B.
Then we were taken to a special roped off area for the second parade, and I believe it stepped out late cause it got to us on the Hub area at 11:40pm. LOVED the bride element from HM, the Incredibles and Buzz additions were alright, not very halloweeine but I do like the added characters. All in all Boo to You continues to be my favorite parade.
I am going again on Friday as a regular guest and will do hocus pocus show (I did see it from the side of the Hub while waiting for the parade, same show) and the Pirates enhancement which I didn't do last year
Now on my way out I decided to try the Cruella DeVil hideaway one more time and if you have an allergy bag DO NOT wait until the end of the night, the line snaked out of the building. I grabbed my DD allergy free treats at 9pm and there was no one in line.


----------



## mckennarose

bpesch said:


> I find it interesting that the complaints about the dessert parties were the same ones that we had two years ago at the Christmas dessert parties. For the life of me I can't understand why Disney can't get these right. It's what has kept me from scheduling any dessert parties for the past two years and with tonight's reviews, looks like I won't do any anytime soon.





FoxC63 said:


> I thought I read the Terrace guests were signing in at the same time Plaza guests were and the CM's didn't handle it well.


I've done the regular HEA party where there were two sign in podiums, one on the left for Terrace and one on the right for Plaza Garden.  Then in May there was one podium on the Terrace side where both parties checked in and the Plaza Garden people were sent up the ramp to the right to confirm with another CM before being led into the Plaza party side.  There were no glitches, but it definitely makes the line long.  I don't know why they wouldn't stick with two sign in podiums.  
Hopefully it's "first party glitches" that they will work out before we get there!



Araminta18 said:


> Nope, not HM dancers, just generic dancers. Cool music though—*minor keys or sightly spooky arrangements of the major Disney ballads.*
> 
> 
> I asked the CM at All Star Movies today and she said they would be, but not yet.


I didn't watch that part of the stream, but I did hear the music from the other room and I was definitely confused by it.  Didn't sound Halloween to me.


----------



## momcubed892

What time does the park start the special overlays on certain rides? We are planning on staying for the whole party in late October. Is it best to do TOT early in the evening or after the fireworks show?


----------



## Best Aunt

I don’t know what people mean by “perimeter fireworks” but all fireworks were between Splash Mtn and the castle.  I was on path across from pecos bill (near splash) facing the castle so castle was at 12:00 position.  Most fireworks were at 10:00, 11:00 and 12:00 positions with a few at 9:00 position.


----------



## SaintsManiac

momcubed892 said:


> What time does the park start the special overlays on certain rides? We are planning on staying for the whole party in late October. Is it best to do TOT early in the evening or after the fireworks show?




Tower of Terror is at Hollywood Studios. Did you mean something else?


----------



## Disneylover99

SaintsManiac said:


> Tower of Terror is at Hollywood Studios. Did you mean something else?


They mean trick or treating. Lol.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Disneylover99 said:


> They mean trick or treating. Lol.






I was so confused!


----------



## momcubed892

Yes, I meant trick or treating.


----------



## Disneylover99

SaintsManiac said:


> I was so confused!


Don’t feel bad. I keep reading it as Tower of Tower too, and then I realize what thread this is.


----------



## TheOneWithTheTriplets

Disneylover99 said:


> Don’t feel bad. I keep reading it as Tower of Tower too, and then I realize what thread this is.



I'm in the same boat. I have to read it twice before my brain can adjust.


----------



## Lsdolphin

Disneylover99 said:


> I haven’t seen them anywhere. I don’t think they started appearing until after the first party last year. Even then, they were hard to come by.



I was at Poly last week of August last summer and they put them out our last day there it was either 8/31 or 9/1...


----------



## kyomagi

Anyone know where i can find wallpapers of this years logo or designs for the party?


----------



## SaintsManiac

TheOneWithTheTriplets said:


> I'm in the same boat. I have to read it twice before my brain can adjust.




It's completely my fault for forgetting it's even a thing. I just wanted to see how the first party went. Should have minded my own business. 

Maybe they can use TRoTR


----------



## Disneylover99

Lsdolphin said:


> I was at Poly last week of August last summer and they put them out our last day there it was either 8/31 or 9/1...


Yes. We did a Poly/Pop split stay last year for over two weeks. We checked out on the 31st. There were reports of them in the foodcourts of the resorts  starting around mid August. I saw people who had them, but my timing was always off. I just couldn’t snag one. They kept selling out quickly.


----------



## csusunshine

Thank you to everyone who is posting insights from the 1st party!

Is Moana still at the Tiki Room?
 My girls are 2 and 6, all they want is to meet her, candy, candy, candy, ride a few rides, and see the fireworks & parade. We have tickets to Cruella's party but if anyone has any tips for us I would welcome them!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Anyone see any pics of videos of the fireworks from further back spots, such as the TTC or Poly.  Just trying to study the perimeter shots.

Hallowishes used 8 "extra" launch points surrounding the MK to create what most will call the "180 degree" fireworks (in addition to the 'regular' launch points on/around the castle and the main launch point 'behind' the MK). 

I can see at least 4 'extra' launch points in the videos I've seen from last night, but they're all too close to the castle/zoomed in to see the full skyline.  Seemed like they were being used at various parts throughout the show, not just the ending like Hallowishes.  

Tried not to watch any but couldn't help it.


----------



## Halloweenqueen

RIP Hallowishes.  Not impressed with what I saw last night.

A huge thank you to all who attended the party and shared their insights.  As many have said the party looked very crowded, but I don't think the media event was to blame.  I think Disney is to blame.  Frankly they sell way too many tickets to these events now.  I remember the parties of old where every ride was a walk on and you didn't need to have a military like game plan to get anything done.

We are going on Tuesday and Friday of next week.  I knew two parties were need to get the stress off plan in case of weather or timing.  The season passes are going to add even more folks and the lines are going to continue to grow.

Just cancelled Cruella for Tuesday.  Food looked meh and with a few minutes of planning we can score a spot for the second parade ourselves.  Trying to decide on our Plaza view party for Friday.  I might actually change it to Terrace view since no real Zero (Disneyland has a real Zero, btw).  Anyone go to the Terrace party last night?

Thankfully we have the weekend to review and come up with our game plan.  This thread has been incredibly valuable.


----------



## Raya

Do we have confirmation that Space Mountain's overlay is just the lights turned off? Did anyone report on it?


----------



## ksinniger

yorkieteacher said:


> I did the same, and was pleasantly surprised by how short the apps were reporting, although I read a post on here that said most lines were 30-60 minutes long! I figured the first party would be very crowded, then reasoned maybe most of the crowd were vloggers and bloggers not interest in the rides. Hope people weigh in on this post-


We found ride times to be in the 30 minute range at 8-8:30, but they dropped considerably after the fireworks and second parade. We walked onto Pirates after the second parade.


----------



## Castlequeen5

Cluelyss said:


> Sorry if it was already reported here and I missed it, but read on another page that the FW dessert party was serving mini versions of the specialty treats again this year. Saw the Jack & Sally pops, wedding cake, worms and dirt, and Amuk cupcake.


Where did you find this information?  Do you happen to have a link?  I've been trying to find more details and pictures of what is being served this year, but I can't seem to locate any. I'm considering booking this, if we do a second party or don't do Cruella's.


----------



## Araminta18

Raya said:


> Do we have confirmation that Space Mountain's overlay is just the lights turned off? Did anyone report on it?


Rode it last night—lights out, a rock music type soundtrack. It was great!


----------



## yorkieteacher

FoxC63 said:


> So you're making the itinerary for the entire group? Everyone is staying together?


Messaged you so as not to continue to highjack thread!


----------



## 123SA

FoxC63 said:


> Meet Elvis Stitch
> View attachment 426488
> Additional Info:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if you got in line at 6:40, and it took 40 minutes, you were done at 7:30.
> 6:40-7:30
> 
> Last year when we met him, he signed autographs and photopass was available.
> Thanks again for posting!
> 
> Source: resortv1



Umm. No. 640 to 730 is 50 minutes. We got in line at 640 and when I looked at the time after we fully exited the building is was 722. 

Yes, photopass and signing.


----------



## 123SA

csusunshine said:


> Thank you to everyone who is posting insights from the 1st party!
> 
> Is Moana still at the Tiki Room?
> My girls are 2 and 6, all they want is to meet her, candy, candy, candy, ride a few rides, and see the fireworks & parade. We have tickets to Cruella's party but if anyone has any tips for us I would welcome them!



Yes. We saw her in the tiki room


----------



## keishashadow

Halloweenqueen said:


> Concerned about the crowds and food selections at Cruella's.  We are going on Tuesday.  So glad we didn't go to the first so we can learn some tips.


Please come back & share your thoughts


OhhBother said:


> Not scary at all! In fact, my husband remarked that was one of the things he feels like the show lost. Less focus on villains and more focus on the adventures of Mickey and pals. There are some ghosts, skeletons, etc , but it’s all very cartoony.


even when i’ve Had kiddos along for the ride, never would have categorized the event as scary in the past. 


FoxC63 said:


> Typically we attend Oct 31, and have done so for years. We've never had to deal with rain, hurricanes, crazy heat and humidity


We tend to visit over the last weekend in September until middle of Oct.  Have had torrential rain & even dealt with remnants of storms (locked down at Universal onsite hotel).  It’s hit or miss, prepare for the worst & and hope for the best


Disneyliscious said:


> But MY GOD how can Disney put on a Halloween show without playing Grim Grinning Ghosts??? They butchered This Is Halloween. Barely any Halloween music at all. Biggest letdown in decades. Instead of letting the vocals tell the story we now stand quietly for story time with Mickey. HUGE disappointment.


Oh no, seriously?  First i caught GGG song is MIA. To forsake the classic disney halloween tunes is ridiculous IMO


bpesch said:


> I find it interesting that the complaints about the dessert parties were the same ones that we had two years ago at the Christmas dessert parties. For the life of me I can't understand why Disney can't get these right. It's what has kept me from scheduling any dessert parties for the past two years and with tonight's reviews, looks like I won't do any anytime soon.


Went to two different MNSSHP dessert parties last year,  was able to check in easily and early.  



yulilin3 said:


> I thought it was just meh. The atmosphere was meh, Cruella was great, the food was meh. The spinach dip was a joke, I tried to grab my crostini and "dip" it, it was hard on the top I had to stab it. I'm sure people will find value in this, but I didn't. Especially with so many things to do, I guess if I was going multiple night and had the inome for it I would do it.


Hmmm, think i’ll Watch the reviews carefully before I decide whether to keep our res or not.  From stream I watched all I could determine on hot buffet was a meatball (mushroom stuffed?, rather anemic looking flatbread/pizza) and something that looked like fritters.  Cheese/small antipasta & small dessert selection.  

Hoping someone posts a list of all the items available, including the adult beverage options


----------



## yulilin3

keishashadow said:


> Please come back & share your thoughts
> 
> even when i’ve Had kiddos along for the ride, never would have categorized the event as scary in the past.
> 
> We tend to visit over the last weekend in September until middle of Oct.  Have had torrential rain & even dealt with remnants of storms (locked down at Universal onsite hotel).  It’s hit or miss, prepare for the worst & and hope for the best
> 
> Oh no, seriously?  First i caught GGG song is MIA. To forsake the classic disney halloween tunes is ridiculous IMO
> 
> Went to two different MNSSHP dessert parties last year,  was able to check in easily and early.
> 
> 
> Hmmm, think i’ll Watch the reviews carefully before I decide whether to keep our res or not.  From stream I watched all I could determine on hot buffet was a meatball (mushroom stuffed?, rather anemic looking flatbread/pizza) and something that looked like fritters.  Cheese/small antipasta & small dessert selection.
> 
> Hoping someone posts a list of all the items available, including the adult beverage options


It was mozzarella sticks,  like the ones you buy at Costco and pop in the oven


----------



## Halloweenqueen

We had to decide on Cruella’s soon because our period to cancel was closing in.  The live streams were particularly helpful because it gave you a true feeling for the event, not an artificially sweetened take from an edited vlog. Wish someone would have live streamed the dessert parties.


----------



## mmouse50

Would you purchase the plaza viewing for the fireworks, if you won't be staying for the second parade? 

I definitely want to see the Headless Horseman and the parade - but with young ones in tow I will be having to see the first parade and possibly right after fireworks.  Not to sure how many rides I will have to done since I will be MK all day.  Hopefully will skirt rides and do the trick or treating and maybe a few characters and photopass enhancements.  If the lines are decent for the rides will do them.  But I would to do the Plaza viewing so that I don't have to camp out forever for the fireworks and the castle show.


----------



## MaxsDad

beesly said:


> Unfortunately we’re only here until Tuesday morning or switching to Tuesday would have been my preference. But we arrived without any further delay and explained our situation to the DME CM who graciously put us on the next bus to the Magic Kingdom area resorts instead of the one we’re staying at (All Star Movies), so we’ll be there soon!
> 
> 
> 
> Epcot Bill, eh? I don’t recall reading stories about him when I was a kid.



You know you have a Disney addiction when your auto fill changes Pecos to Epcot.

Thanks for the reports everyone. I'm going to the last party and can't wait now! October can't come any sooner!


----------



## supercarrie

Castlequeen5 said:


> Where did you find this information?  Do you happen to have a link?  I've been trying to find more details and pictures of what is being served this year, but I can't seem to locate any. I'm considering booking this, if we do a second party or don't do Cruella's.



I just saw photos in a Facebook group, the Magical Guide to Magic Kingdom. The photos showed the Jack and Sally push pops, Amuck Amuck cupcake, slices of the wedding cake (not full cake with the axe), the worms n dirt, a brownie pumpkin cheesecake, cheeseburger egg rolls, dark chocolate covered strawberries, cheese/fruit/crackers, spinach dip, and a s'mores action station. They also had green sparkling apple cider.


----------



## SillySallySews

Crystal_Marie said:


> I'm wondering the Halloween about resort mugs !! I have not seen word about them anywhere this year.



My daughter said something about these mugs last week and I went searching for old threads to see if we should even *hope* of seeing them on our trip, lol. From what I could find, they announced the mugs in early August last year. The first report of someone actually seeing them was August 29th. They were only at a handful of resorts for a few days, disappeared completely for a couple weeks, and came back mid September. Availability was pretty sketchy all season. It would make more sense if they’d just put them out with all the other Halloween merch, and make plenty of them available since the demand is obviously very high.


----------



## csusunshine

I am leaning towards cancelling Cruella's as the Garden View dessert party is definitely looking more appealing. Afterwords, let the people leave, head out towards Adventureland find a spot for the 2nd parade, and when the parade is over, trick or treating our way out of the park.


----------



## Disneybound!!

osufeth24 said:


> OK I give up.. What's ToT.. Only one I know is tower of terror in HS



Every time I read that as Tower of Terror and have to remind myself it's trick or treat in here!  Glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## brenda1966

It's been a few  years since we've been to the parties so I'm having to relearn all of this...  some questions:
1. is there a headless horseman photo op?  Where?  Outside the park?
2. What is going on at the Monster's Inc Laugh floor?  Is it just trick or treating?  Can we see or meet the Monster's inc Characters?  Or do we do that over at the Scream-O-Ween ball?
3. What time to the "overlays" on the rides start?  Is it 7pm? Not sooner?
4. I've never seen Sally or Jack?  Where do I go to line up and how early?
5. I don't have DVC or AP, so I still get in at 4pm at the earliest?
Thanks!


----------



## osufeth24

As much of a big deal I made about the bands, especially the Hocus Pocus ones, I'll be interested to see when they sell out.  They only made 2,000.


----------



## Imamom2

I watched the livestream on YouTube and I liked the parade and fireworks.  Kudos to the cast members who kept dancing while Mrs. Incredibles float was stalled -they were great!  I do think the party looked crowded.  We are going to the MVMCP on the first night 11/8 so I wanted see what a first night could look like... pretty much what I expected.  The Cruella party did not look very appealing for $99 per person though I'm not sure if alcohol was included?  The food choices looked meh - desserts always look good but I would not wanted to pay that much for desserts when we would really rather get ice cream.  Thanks to all who shared their experiences here


----------



## supercarrie

csusunshine said:


> I am leaning towards cancelling Cruella's as the Garden View dessert party is definitely looking more appealing. Afterwords, let the people leave, head out towards Adventureland find a spot for the 2nd parade, and when the parade is over, trick or treating our way out of the park.



That is my plan, too! Especially once I saw pics of all the specialty desserts.


----------



## Lsdolphin

FoxC63 said:


> I remember this.  Guests were going to other resorts trying to get them.  By the we got there they were sold out!




When I returned in mid Oct most resorts were sold out of the mugs but the Boardwalk Bakery had plenty.


----------



## OhhBother

For the person asking, I was at the dessert party last night. Mini amuck amuck cupcake (beware the black frosting that makes the cauldron - your lips and teeth will be green), mini Sally push pop, cup of Jack push pop ingredients, mini brownie pumpkin cheesecake, mini worms n dirt, slice of wedding cake, chocolate covered strawberries, etc.


----------



## scullylam

So glad more information is coming out for the Halloween party.  

Do you think they will keep the 3:45pm entrance time for the regular party tickets to come in?  I won’t be going until October, so I’ll be waiting awhile. XD  

Also with Photopass during the event, is all the photos only Halloween party related?  I was wondering if the Floating Lantern photo opportunity is also available during the party or on regular days.  

Can’t wait to read more posts from everyone’s trips coming soon.


----------



## Lsdolphin

So if you don’t do Cruella’s party for the reserved Parade viewing area ....where is a good place to watch 2nd parade???


----------



## Best Aunt

Ok to answer some questions:

I have been two years in a row and i have yet to find the headless horseman photo op.  Maybe someone can explain exactly where and when it is.

I asked about Halloween refillable mugs in yacht club quick service place.  I was told they do not have them yet.  She thought mid to late Sept.


----------



## Best Aunt

Monsters inc: first you go through a trick or treat line.  Then if you want you can sit down while they do a mini interactive show.  (it’s like turtle talk with crush at epcot).  You can ignore that and just leave.  They give out candy again at the exit.


----------



## Lsdolphin

Best Aunt said:


> Ok to answer some questions:
> 
> I have been two years in a row and i have yet to find the headless horseman photo op.  Maybe someone can explain exactly where and when it is.
> 
> I asked about Halloween refillable mugs in yacht club quick service place.  I was told they do not have them yet.  She thought mid to late Sept.




Hmmm, so now I’m thinking, do I want to bring Halloween mug from last year and see if they will re-activate it instead of giving me a regular mug with our dining plan. We will be there 8/28-9/3 so sounds like new Halloween mugs might not be available.


----------



## Lsdolphin

Are they giving out candy at Mickeys Philharmonic? Last year they had candy and you could sit and watch a movie.


----------



## Disneylover99

Best Aunt said:


> Ok to answer some questions:
> 
> I have been two years in a row and i have yet to find the headless horseman photo op.  Maybe someone can explain exactly where and when it is.
> 
> I asked about Halloween refillable mugs in yacht club quick service place.  I was told they do not have them yet.  She thought mid to late Sept.


The Headless Horseman shot is right outside the MK before you exit. That’s where we got our shot anyways. Not sure if there are other places for it.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

What time do the overlays on rides start - before 7pm maybe??


----------



## Mrs Grumpy

Decided to also cancel Cruella's.  Just don't think it is worth the extra money from what I have seen so far.


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

Lsdolphin said:


> So if you don’t do Cruella’s party for the reserved Parade viewing area ....where is a good place to watch 2nd parade???


We enjoy watching it in Frontierland.


----------



## Best Aunt

Lsdolphin said:


> Are they giving out candy at Mickeys Philharmonic? Last year they had candy and you could sit and watch a movie.



Yes, same this year.


----------



## RJstanis

Best Aunt said:


> I don’t know what people mean by “perimeter fireworks” but all fireworks were between Splash Mtn and the castle.  I was on path across from pecos bill (near splash) facing the castle so castle was at 12:00 position.  Most fireworks were at 10:00, 11:00 and 12:00 positions with a few at 9:00 position.



I see what you meant now. I saw you basically answered 3 times but I didnt get it until the 3rd time. Thank you and sorry!



Best Aunt said:


> Ok to answer some questions:
> 
> I have been two years in a row and i have yet to find the headless horseman photo op.  Maybe someone can explain exactly where and when it is.



It's literally in between the park entrance gates and the train in front of the big grass hill that has the train at the top with the Mickey head shaped flowers (I think its Mickey head still at least). You'll see photopass people there setup with tripods. Last year was the first year I saw them have 3 different photopass people which made the line(s) go super fast.



Best Aunt said:


> Monsters inc: first you go through a trick or treat line.  Then if you want you can sit down while they do a mini interactive show.  (it’s like turtle talk with crush at epcot).  You can ignore that and just leave.  They give out candy again at the exit.



Thank you for this! You're the first person I've seen comment what this actual new experience is.




Bibbobboo2u said:


> What time do the overlays on rides start - before 7pm maybe??



They start right at 7, not before unless they change policy.


----------



## RJstanis

@Best Aunt   Oh and I dont know when they start the Headless Horseman photo OP but its definitely not when they start letting people in at 4pm at least lol. I usually dont make a special trip for it and have done it twice as I was leaving the park. I know they continue doing it for at least a little bit after midnight but not sure for how long.


----------



## Best Aunt

RJstanis said:


> @Best Aunt   Oh and I dont know when they start the Headless Horseman photo OP but its definitely not when they start letting people in at 4pm at least lol. I usually dont make a special trip for it and have done it twice as I was leaving the park. I know they continue doing it for at least a little bit after midnight but not sure for how long.



I arrive between 6:00 and 6:30 and leave during second parade.  I have yet to see the photographer doing headless horseman shots!  Oh, well.


----------



## yoda22

Just to add to the fireworks music discussion - one of the first songs played is from _Trick or Treat_, an old Disney Halloween cartoon with Huey, Dewey, Louie, Donald Duck and a witch named Hazel. It's a stylized version of the cartoon's song, a bit jazzed up and swingy. The cartoon is awesome and brings back fond memories of watching _Disney's Halloween Treat_ in the early '80s. I was happy to hear it's included in the new fireworks show. I thought the fireworks and projections looked amazing, and I look forward to seeing it in person in October.


----------



## RJstanis

Best Aunt said:


> I arrive between 6:00 and 6:30 and leave during second parade.  I have yet to see the photographer doing headless horseman shots!  Oh, well.



That's weird and how frustrating! And forgive me if I'm asking a silly question but you know it's a magic shot and not an actual horse out there too? I only mention that bc I was confused the first year they had it and felt like an idiot once someone clarified it to me.

The photopass people are only in the middle of the area so you wont run into them or see them when you walk from the tunnel to the park gates. Outside of that it sounds like you have some really bad luck in that regard. I'm sorry you've missed it twice


----------



## yulilin3

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Anyone see any pics of videos of the fireworks from further back spots, such as the TTC or Poly.  Just trying to study the perimeter shots.
> 
> Hallowishes used 8 "extra" launch points surrounding the MK to create what most will call the "180 degree" fireworks (in addition to the 'regular' launch points on/around the castle and the main launch point 'behind' the MK).
> 
> I can see at least 4 'extra' launch points in the videos I've seen from last night, but they're all too close to the castle/zoomed in to see the full skyline.  Seemed like they were being used at various parts throughout the show, not just the ending like Hallowishes.
> 
> Tried not to watch any but couldn't help it.


No 180 large perimeters like before


----------



## FoxC63

pooh'smate said:


> We went to the Sept 11 and 16 parties last year and had no rain during either party that I remember.



 You must be remembering wrong, I keep track of over all issues posted here and Sept 11th had lite rain, lightning and thunder.  

Sept. 11th Posts Starts:  HERE


----------



## FoxC63

Disneylover99 said:


> I posted drips and drabs last night but here is the order it all went down. Lol.
> 
> We had a blast! I don’t think it was more crowded then any party I’ve been to. But I’m sure my perceptions are greatly influenced by the weather. *Not a drop of sweat rolled down my back. And that’s saying something. Lol.*


You're awesome!   Thanks for posting!


----------



## ksromack

jhoannam said:


> Good morning everyone! We are super excited about the party tonight. I will be posting in my Instagram stories, we will be focusing on rides, fireworks and are Cruella's Hideaway. Follow me
> https://www.instagram.com/jomurray/


You have a beautiful family


----------



## RJstanis

yulilin3 said:


> No 180 large perimeters like before



I'm going to need you to use yours and the DIS connections at Disney to rectify this by next Friday, please and thanks lol. I dont ask for much in this life I swear!


----------



## TikiBirdRunner

Have we heard which ToT locations are "Bonus Locations" this year?


----------



## drdrowsy

anyone have any info about the "special offer" one-day memory maker available at the town square theater only during the event (price?)


----------



## FoxC63

yulilin3 said:


> quick review of what I did:
> *was told that the Oggie Boogie bucket and Jack sipper are coming in September. *


Wow!!!  So much to soak in!  Thank you! 
I hope you all read this, that's big news!


----------



## PrincessNelly

FoxC63 said:


> May I ask what happened?  How long did you know you were going to the party?
> Did you know this thread has been up and running since Jan. 15, 2019?  I'm just curious so please do not take offense.  I want to understand how this could happen to a fellow DISer, hopefully we can prevent it in the future.


It wasn't anything to do with lack of planning or anything. We just ran out of time. We were moving slower than normal as my fiance was in a wheelchair and it was so busy that it was hard to navigate or get around. We're going to come back when he's walking and that should give us the ability to get more done.


----------



## yulilin3

wendlle said:


> Does anyone who has been to the party think that NOT seeing the projections on the castle is a big deal?
> We will have our 3yo with us and I could pay for the dessert party as there are spots open for our date but it is so expensive. We are already doing the HEA fireworks party on another night.
> I'm honestly thinking that the parade will be more of a draw for her and then meeting characters and of course getting lots of candy.


I think you'll be fine without seeing the projections.  They enhance the show but it's not the primary focus.


----------



## PrincessNelly

Disneylover99 said:


> I posted drips and drabs last night but here is the order it all went down. Lol.
> 
> We arrived about 3pm. and used our AP for admission.
> Went to emporium for pins.
> Used our first fp on Pirates.
> Ate at Pecos Bill.
> Used Second fp on Haunted Mansion.
> Went to front for wristband, sorcerers card and to go down the bypass for candy and Photopass. It was about 5pm. at that point.
> Used 3rd fp at Seven Dwarfs. Headed to Tomorrowland for People Mover.
> Aunts Gravity’s for sundae/milkshake.
> Back to Adventureland for dolewhip floats.
> Hit a few candy lines so we had treats to eat through the night.
> 
> Then it was magicshot time. We headed down main street for shots. It was around 8pm at that point. It was a good time to go! Hardly any lines. We also went outside the park to do Headless Horseman cause we missed that shot last year.
> 
> Found a parade spot just after 8:30pm. at the top of Mainstreet and this is where we stayed til the end of the fireworks.
> 
> After fireworks I headed to Frontierland for the second parade while my family went trick or treating. They got obscene amounts of candy.
> 
> After parade I headed to the stage show and got a good spot for the midnight show. We headed out at 1am.
> 
> We didn’t meet characters, go on any rides during the party, or see any dance parties, just because they weren’t priority.
> 
> We had a blast! I don’t think it was more crowded then any party I’ve been to. But I’m sure my perceptions are greatly influenced by the weather. Not a drop of sweat rolled down my back. And that’s saying something. Lol.


We definitely had an opposite experience as far as crowds go lol. Everywhere we went it was wall to wall people. I guess everyone had the same touring plan as us. It was our first Halloween party but we've done the Christmas party before. We've found the Christmas party to be fairly empty compared to what we experienced last night. 

However, I was just incredibly thankful that the weather was so perfect! I was dreading the crowds and heat all week and it turned out to be breezy and cool. Couldn't have lucked up with better weather!


----------



## RJstanis

drdrowsy said:


> anyone have any info about the "special offer" one-day memory maker available at the town square theater only during the event (price?)



$69, you can purchase it on the app after you take your first picture in the park and its loaded for you to view. Theres no prepay discount like the normal memory maker.

I'm pretty sure it's not event specific either, and can buy any day at the parks, but I'm not 100 on that.


----------



## FoxC63

Castlequeen5 said:


> Where did you find this information?  Do you happen to have a link?  I've been trying to find more details and pictures of what is being served this year, but I can't seem to locate any. I'm considering booking this, if we do a second party or don't do Cruella's.



@PrincessNelly posted photos of the desserts:  HERE


----------



## mckennarose

Best Aunt said:


> I arrive between 6:00 and 6:30 and leave during second parade.  I have yet to see the photographer doing headless horseman shots!  Oh, well.


We've also done it on the way out last year, but it was definitely closer to 12:30.  I was surprised the photographers were still there!  We watched the last HP show at midnight, stopped and had some photos on Main St. (Photogs still there too) and took a slow walk out.  I only remember two Headless Horseman photographers when we were leaving on our night, but the lines were really short at that time.


drdrowsy said:


> anyone have any info about the "special offer" one-day memory maker available at the town square theater only during the event (price?)


I don't know about buying it in Town Square, but we bought it online after our pics started showing up on MDE.  I thought you had to have at least one photo in MDE to get the option to purchase the one day MM. ???


----------



## mckennarose

RJstanis said:


> $69, you can purchase it on the app after you take your first picture in the park and its loaded for you to view. Theres no prepay discount like the normal memory maker.
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's not event specific either, and can buy any day at the parks, but I'm not 100 on that.


You posted while I was typing, lol!  You clarified the one pic thing, thanks!


----------



## Wdw1015

My final thoughts:
-I know that crowds are perception but it felt really crowded to me compared to the 2015 one we attended last. Granted, it was the first night but I still felt like there were people and roadblocks everywhere.
- we got in line for the plaza dessert party around 8:30 and while it wasn’t a debacle that others experienced a little later, it would have been really nice to check in earlier in the night.
- the viewing area for the garden was much fuller than I anticipated it would be. I think it was just as full if not fuller than the HEA we attended last summer. 
- definitely wait until the end of the night for trick or treating. Much better than lugging it around all night.
- loved the new fireworks. Some of the music was not quite Halloween as others mentioned but I still thought it was a great show.


----------



## FoxC63

SillySallySews said:


> My daughter said something about these mugs last week and I went searching for old threads to see if we should even *hope* of seeing them on our trip, lol. From what I could find, they announced the mugs in early August last year. The first report of someone actually seeing them was August 29th. They were only at a handful of resorts for a few days, disappeared completely for a couple weeks, and came back mid September. Availability was pretty sketchy all season. It would make more sense if they’d just put them out with all the other Halloween merch, and make plenty of them available since the demand is obviously very high.


Could not agree with this more!


----------



## ashleyrm

supercarrie said:


> I just saw photos in a Facebook group, the Magical Guide to Magic Kingdom. The photos showed the Jack and Sally push pops, Amuck Amuck cupcake, slices of the wedding cake (not full cake with the axe), the worms n dirt, a brownie pumpkin cheesecake, cheeseburger egg rolls, dark chocolate covered strawberries, cheese/fruit/crackers, spinach dip, and a s'mores action station. They also had green sparkling apple cider.



Well, that makes this a little more tempting.


----------



## ashleyrm

RJstanis said:


> @Best Aunt   Oh and I dont know when they start the Headless Horseman photo OP but its definitely not when they start letting people in at 4pm at least lol. I usually dont make a special trip for it and have done it twice as I was leaving the park. I know they continue doing it for at least a little bit after midnight but not sure for how long.




I checked my photos from last year and according to the train station clock, I got the photo at 5:50 pm.  Or that may be 6:50 know that I look closer.


----------



## FoxC63

Best Aunt said:


> I arrive between 6:00 and 6:30 and leave during second parade.  I have yet to see the photographer doing headless horseman shots!  Oh, well.



The photographers typically set up their tripods where you see the RED Stars.  I've seen 3 to 4 of them over the years.  They arrive when it's dark, like after dusk and have stayed as late as 12:45am.


----------



## FoxC63

PrincessNelly said:


> It wasn't anything to do with lack of planning or anything. We just ran out of time. We were moving slower than normal as my fiance was in a wheelchair and it was so busy that it was hard to navigate or get around. We're going to come back when he's walking and that should give us the ability to get more done.



Excellent!


----------



## FoxC63

ashleyrm said:


> I checked my photos from last year and according to the train station clock, I got the photo at 5:50 pm.



Well that's interesting!


----------



## mckennarose

Ok I broke down and watched a video of the fireworks!  I had to see what the story is.  I appreciated the fireworks and the projections, but I thought it was too cartooney and I did not like the music.  I know the projections are supposed to work with the fireworks and complete the show, but I found them competing a lot of the time and my focus kept changing between the two.  Definitely not like HEA where the fireworks and projections work well together.


Wdw1015 said:


> My final thoughts:
> -I know that crowds are perception but it felt really crowded to me compared to the 2015 one we attended last. Granted, it was the first night but I still felt like there were people and roadblocks everywhere.
> - we got in line for the plaza dessert party around 8:30 and while it wasn’t a debacle that others experienced a little later, it would have been really nice to check in earlier in the night.
> - the viewing area for the garden was much fuller than I anticipated it would be. I think it was just as full if not fuller than the HEA we attended last summer.
> - definitely wait until the end of the night for trick or treating. Much better than lugging it around all night.
> - loved the new fireworks. Some of the music was not quite Halloween as others mentioned but I still thought it was a great show.


Was the summer dessert party you attended with both the before and after dessert parties in the garden at the same time?  The one we did in May was with both parties in the garden and I found it fuller.  I'm wondering if the Halloween party is full like that, or much fuller than even the garden with two dessert parties.
Did you skip the last parade to ToT?  Which lines did you find lower crowds?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

I have a Headless Horseman PhotoPass pic in front of the train station from 10/5/2018 at 6:45pm.  FWIW.


----------



## Best Aunt

Thanks everyone who provided info re the headless horseman photo!  (yes I know it’s a Magic Shot, I just haven’t noticed photographers where I thought it might be.)


----------



## FoxC63

drdrowsy said:


> anyone have any info about the "special offer" one-day memory maker available at the town square theater only during the event (price?)





RJstanis said:


> $69, you can purchase it on the app after you take your first picture in the park and its loaded for you to view. Theres no prepay discount like the normal memory maker.
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's not event specific either, and can buy any day at the parks, but I'm not 100 on that.



Just adding additional info.  
You can also purchase the One Day MM over the phone AND use Disney Gift Cards.  I'm not sure if it's the same on app.  
Once purchased you have access to both studios:  Sir Mickey's and at Disney Springs
This year at Sir Mickey's DPP is offering an array of new props.

As seen on the main page of this thread:  HERE or HERE

And last year Disney PhotoPass at Disney Springs offered an assortment of:  Virtual Backdrops

I've not seen anything posted for 2019.


----------



## drdrowsy

FoxC63 said:


> Just adding additional info.
> You can also purchase the One Day MM over the phone AND use Disney Gift Cards.  I'm not sure if it's the same on app.
> Once purchased you have access to both studios:  Sir Mickey's and at Disney Springs
> This year at Sir Mickey's DPP is offering an array of new props.
> 
> I've not seen anything posted for 2019.



wondering if this is something different:  about halfway down on the left on the first page:

https://www.wdwinfo.com/maps/mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-map.htma "not so scary offer"


----------



## ksromack

FoxC63 said:


> *Exclusive MNSSHP Pins & Prices*
> 
> View attachment 426282
> *2019 Logo Pin*: Limited release, retail price is $16.99
> 
> View attachment 426285
> *2019 Annual Passholder pin* Limited release, retail price is $16.99
> 
> View attachment 426287
> *Hocus Pocus Villain Spelltacular 2019 Pin Set*: Features three (3) pins. Limited release. Price NOT listed.
> 
> View attachment 426291
> *Maleficent pin* Features 3D rubber, slider element and glow in the dark design. Limited edition of 4,100, retail price is $17.99.
> 
> View attachment 426296
> *Captain Hook pin* Features 3D rubber, slider element and glow in the dark design. Limited edition of 4,100, retail price is $17.99.
> 
> View attachment 426301
> *Jafar pin* Features 3D rubber, slider element and glow in the dark design. Limited edition of 4,100, retail price is $17.99.
> 
> View attachment 426303
> *Oogie Boogie pin* Features 3D rubber, slider element and glow in the dark design. Limited edition of 4,100, retail price is $17.99.
> 
> View attachment 426307
> 
> View attachment 426309
> Mystery Pin Collection: Features various Disney characters carved on pumpkins. Limited release mystery set. Two randomly selected pins per box. There are 10 pins in total for this collection. Retail price is $19.99 per box.
> 
> Again, these are the EXCLUSIVE 2019 MNSSHP PINS.
> Source:  Disney Pin Blog


I have a lot of catching up to do...20 pages behind.  I've been watching blogs and of course watched @yulilin3 live stream from the party last night....regarding the pins, I cant decide if I want the passholder limited release or the Oogie Boogie limited edition pin....but I do keep telling myself I'm NOT a pin collector, lol!


----------



## FoxC63

ksromack said:


> I have a lot of catching up to do...20 pages behind.  I've been watching blogs and of course watched @yulilin3 live stream from the party last night....regarding the pins, I cant decide if I want the passholder limited release or the Oogie Boogie limited edition pin....but I do keep telling myself I'm NOT a pin collector, lol!



Woof!  I agree, there is so much information and merchandise that was dumped within the last 48 hours!  And it's still coming in!!!


----------



## FoxC63

drdrowsy said:


> wondering if this is something different:  about halfway down on the left on the first page:
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/maps/mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-map.htma "not so scary offer"



I saw that too, they are referring to Event Exclusive magic shots and props found only during the party like the Headless Horseman.  The verbiage is just off.  I purchased our One Day on the phone and it's good from 6:00 a.m. Eastern Time and ends at 5:59 a.m. Eastern Time on the following day. I can use it at any park and on any given day of my choosing. 


Here's the link to:  Everything PhotoPass and Memory Maker

Oh, thanks for posting the link.


----------



## ksromack

Just before I go back and read the last 20 pages I have to tell you what happened to me today.  I waited until the first party to verify that I did, indeed NEED the dessert party with Plaza viewing for our party on Sept 2.  I called today and the first 2 calls were “disconnected”....call a third time only to be told the plaza viewing is sold out for my party.  Ok....so I look online and clearly I can get all the way through until I put in my cc# so I call back.  On hold 7 min, cm looks and looks....Tomorrowland Terrace is available but not Plaza viewing.  Ok.  I think so much for having a discount by booking on the phone so I can use my DGC.  I proceed to go online and book it myself using cc that I didn’t want to use.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Rewatched this and Hallowishes.

I’m not the type of person who clings to the past, but man Hallowishes soundtrack is so spot on Halloween.

When I heard Mary Poppins and Once Upon a dream I was confused and disappointed...


----------



## Disneynov2015

Is anyone else not seeing all their photopsss pictures?  I’m missing our last picture - magic shot with headless horseman?  It was taken very late so I’m hoping it shows up soon...


----------



## LetsGoToo

Disneynov2015 said:


> Is anyone else not seeing all their photopsss pictures?  I’m missing our last picture - magic shot with headless horseman?  It was taken very late so I’m hoping it shows up soon...



All of mine showed up last night by 1 AM.


----------



## MPLsDad

Disneyliscious said:


> Just watched a video of the fireworks. MAJOR let down. They absolutely ruined it. Instead of Halloween songs it’s just a narrative talking the whole time with instrumental music mixed in. The fireworks were good, the projections could have been better. But MY GOD how can Disney put on a Halloween show without playing Grim Grinning Ghosts??? They butchered This Is Halloween. Barely any Halloween music at all. Biggest letdown in decades. Instead of letting the vocals tell the story we now stand quietly for story time with Mickey. HUGE disappointment.


Why are you posting spoilers!?!


----------



## RJstanis

ksromack said:


> Just before I go back and read the last 20 pages I have to tell you what happened to me today.  I waited until the first party to verify that I did, indeed NEED the dessert party with Plaza viewing for our party on Sept 2.  I called today and the first 2 calls were “disconnected”....call a third time only to be told the plaza viewing is sold out for my party.  Ok....so I look online and clearly I can get all the way through until I put in my cc# so I call back.  On hold 7 min, cm looks and looks....Tomorrowland Terrace is available but not Plaza viewing.  Ok.  I think so much for having a discount by booking on the phone so I can use my DGC.  I proceed to go online and book it myself using cc that I didn’t want to use.



Now that you have the reservation I'd call them and see if they could transfer it to your GFC. I've done something like that before.


----------



## yulilin3

Disneynov2015 said:


> Is anyone else not seeing all their photopsss pictures?  I’m missing our last picture - magic shot with headless horseman?  It was taken very late so I’m hoping it shows up soon...


Magic shots take at least one day to show up


----------



## RachaelA

I went back through a bunch of pages but not all because I’m a bit overwhelmed but all the info. I’m going to slowly work my way through.

Is it still just the plaza side garden for the dessert party viewing at the Halloween party? Is the Casey side garden roped off for anything special?


----------



## BravePrincessMerida

Can anyone tell me what time Captain Jack started greeting? I’m assuming 7 but I’m trying to meet Moana (getting in her line right away at 4) and Jack in addition to the Aladdin characters (especially Jafar) and am worried I haven’t allocated enough time. 

I’m assuming I’ll be done with Moana at 6, then that allows an hour to wait for Jack, which I’m assuming is going to be another hour wait. 

After that, I’m hoping to meet all the Aladdin characters in the next 30 minutes and the Tarzan gang, so I’ll be done with everyone in Adventureland by 8:30. Does this plan sound in any way reasonable for the Tuesday September 10th party? Even as I type it, it sounds ridiculously optimistic.


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

RachaelA said:


> I went back through a bunch of pages but not all because I’m a bit overwhelmed but all the info. I’m going to slowly work my way through.
> 
> Is it still just the plaza side garden for the dessert party viewing at the Halloween party? Is the Casey side garden roped off for anything special?


Someone posted that it was being used for either media or some type of VIP last night. Not sure if it will continue to be reserved or not though.


----------



## teach22180

ksromack said:


> I have a lot of catching up to do...20 pages behind.  I've been watching blogs and of course watched @yulilin3 live stream from the party last night....regarding the pins, I cant decide if I want the passholder limited release or the Oogie Boogie limited edition pin....but I do keep telling myself I'm NOT a pin collector, lol!


This is my first year and I'll be at the party Oct 24. Do you think all the pins will be gone? I typically get one from food and wine when I go and they are usually still for sale in october. TIA


----------



## Nathan Banks

Sounds super super strange, but does anyone have some helpful tips to making sure a fancy dress mustache will stay on? I went as the Mad Hatter one year and the eyebrows kept falling off due to the heat and obviously the sweat on my brow! Don't want the same to happen this time, anyone got any tips? Is there a special type of spirit gum to use?


----------



## Dug720

Do you know if you're able to get an allergy bag and a regular bag for trick-or-treating? I was able to eat a lot of the regular stuff last year, but am gluten-free and ingestion-allergic to peanuts, so I had both bags and left the stuff I couldn't eat in the resort laundry room.


----------



## sheila14

I am the candy girl so anyone got a pic of their stash they can share??? Thank you


----------



## FoxC63

MPLsDad said:


> Why are you posting spoilers!?!



Just scroll right past them, that's what I've been doing.


----------



## sheila14

Any information on meeting Jack and Sally. I have a park ticket the same day as MNSSHP and would love to get in line early for this meet and greet. Are they allowing you to get in line, are they passing out wristbands in line? They did this last year?


----------



## FoxC63

ashleyrm said:


> I checked my photos from last year and according to the train station clock, I got the photo at 5:50 pm.


Yeah, you looked totally spooked... with that smile on your face!  
Great photo!  Looks like you were having a wonderful time!


----------



## Best Aunt

Disneynov2015 said:


> Is anyone else not seeing all their photopsss pictures?  I’m missing our last picture - magic shot with headless horseman?  It was taken very late so I’m hoping it shows up soon...



My
Magic shots from Main Street did not show up until this afternoon (day after party)


----------



## FoxC63

Doing  so I've got some time!



teach22180 said:


> This is my first year and I'll be at the party Oct 24. Do you think all the pins will be gone? I typically get one from food and wine when I go and they are usually still for sale in october. TIA



Maybe.  I know when we attend Oct 28 or 29 AND 31st - The Exclusive stuff is gone. 



Dug720 said:


> Do you know if you're able to get an allergy bag and a regular bag for trick-or-treating? I was able to eat a lot of the regular stuff last year, but am gluten-free and ingestion-allergic to peanuts, so I had both bags and left the stuff I couldn't eat in the resort laundry room.



You can pick up both bags at all magicband distribution locations and at the Bypass.



sheila14 said:


> Any information on meeting Jack and Sally. I have a park ticket the same day as MNSSHP and would love to get in line early for this meet and greet. Are they allowing you to get in line, are they passing out wristbands in line? They did this last year?



Yes. Same set up as last year and it was confirmed a few pages back.
Get in line around 3, 3:30 CM's will scan party ticket and give you a party wristband.


----------



## FoxC63

*Spoil Allert!*

CRUELLA'S HALLOWEEN HIDEAWAY REVIEW Mickey's Not So Scary Party | Food, Drinks, Parade Viewing 





Cruella's Halloween Hide-A-Way Experience and parade


----------



## FoxC63

Review: Is the New Cruella’s Halloween Hide-A-Way at Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party Worth the Price?
AllEars.net


----------



## nicky89

FoxC63 said:


> You're awesome!   Thanks for posting!





Nathan Banks said:


> Sounds super super strange, but does anyone have some helpful tips to making sure a fancy dress mustache will stay on? I went as the Mad Hatter one year and the eyebrows kept falling off due to the heat and obviously the sweat on my brow! Don't want the same to happen this time, anyone got any tips? Is there a special type of spirit gum to use?


might sound stranger but have you tried eyelash glue?


----------



## Best Aunt

I met Jafar with only a short (less than 10 minutes) wait.  I think it was after the fireworks.  Somebody asked but I forgot to quote.


----------



## lilmape

I've read that sometimes late in the party Aladdin, Jasmine, Genie and Abu will meet together. Anyone able to confirm this has happened to them?


----------



## Wdw1015

mckennarose said:


> Ok I broke down and watched a video of the fireworks!  I had to see what the story is.  I appreciated the fireworks and the projections, but I thought it was too cartooney and I did not like the music.  I know the projections are supposed to work with the fireworks and complete the show, but I found them competing a lot of the time and my focus kept changing between the two.  Definitely not like HEA where the fireworks and projections work well together.
> 
> Was the summer dessert party you attended with both the before and after dessert parties in the garden at the same time?  The one we did in May was with both parties in the garden and I found it fuller.  I'm wondering if the Halloween party is full like that, or much fuller than even the garden with two dessert parties.
> Did you skip the last parade to ToT?  Which lines did you find lower crowds?


The one we attended last June did have both dessert parties and I still felt like last night was much fuller. Obviously that can vary from party to party. 
We went right from the viewing area to Frontierland to watch the 2nd parade and trick or treated after that. Because the 2nd parade started a little late, we didn’t have as much time as I was hoping afterwards. 
All of the trick or treat lines were really long to start with but as the night went on, we were able to cruise through several lines more than once.


----------



## ksromack

FoxC63 said:


> *Spoil Allert!*
> 
> CRUELLA'S HALLOWEEN HIDEAWAY REVIEW Mickey's Not So Scary Party | Food, Drinks, Parade Viewing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cruella's Halloween Hide-A-Way Experience and parade


Wow.  So the parade viewing for real is way down by the hub?  This is much different than the Tony’s event during MVMCP last year.  Our parade viewing was right outside Tony’s at the flagpole.  It was an easy exit from Tony’s to get to the parade viewing area.  I guess the only good thing is at least you are in the hub if you want to make a quick exit to get to the rides or other character m&g.


----------



## Wdw1015

lilmape said:


> I've read that sometimes late in the party Aladdin, Jasmine, Genie and Abu will meet together. Anyone able to confirm this has happened to them?


When we went by last night on our way out so probably close to midnight, we just saw the Genie and someone else meeting. The Genie was standing in front of the other person so I can’t confirm who it was but it definitely wasn’t all 4 of them.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

FoxC63 said:


> Review: Is the New Cruella’s Halloween Hide-A-Way at Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party Worth the Price?
> AllEars.net



Fox I thought it was an additional 75 dollars but 99!?  No way!


----------



## lovingeire

Best Aunt said:


> Yes to the squeeze applesauce at Carousel of Progress TOT line.  It’s cold.  The condensation will get your candy wet.  I pit ut in a separate zip loc bag.  I bring my own tote bag with zip loc bags inside it.



My kids love these so I better be sure to pack some ziplocks!  I always bring the ones I get at races home to them!



FoxC63 said:


> Pumpkin Balloon Mickey Popcorn Bucket was also available tonight.
> 
> View attachment 426479
> 
> Source:  resortv1



Seriously dying!  I really want this popcorn bucket!



Lsdolphin said:


> When I returned in mid Oct most resorts were sold out of the mugs but the Boardwalk Bakery had plenty.



All I know is that I checked in on 11/1 last year if memory serves me correctly and they were putting the Christmas mugs out that day.  I'd love a Halloween one though too, but am just hoping for something different then what I already have.



FoxC63 said:


> Wow!!!  So much to soak in!  Thank you!
> I hope you all read this, that's big news!
> View attachment 426615



My oldest son LOVES Nightmare Before Christmas, but I imagine these items won't be available by Halloween when we go...


FoxC63 said:


> The photographers typically set up their tripods where you see the RED Stars.  I've seen 3 to 4 of them over the years.  They arrive when it's dark, like after dusk and have stayed as late as 12:45am.
> View attachment 426619
> 
> View attachment 426620


 I know my BFF did this photo op on her way IN to the park two years ago.  So it was definitely happening before dark.  I did it on my way out of the party so well after midnight!


----------



## MPLsDad

FoxC63 said:


> Just scroll right past them, that's what I've been doing.


But I've already read it..Just be better.


----------



## FoxC63

nicky89 said:


> might sound stranger but have you tried eyelash glue?



Hmmm, why am I tied to this?


----------



## FoxC63

ksromack said:


> Wow.  So the parade viewing for real is way down by the hub?  This is much different than the Tony’s event during MVMCP last year.  Our parade viewing was right outside Tony’s at the flagpole.  It was an easy exit from Tony’s to get to the parade viewing area.  I guess the only good thing is at least you are in the hub if you want to make a quick exit to get to the rides or other character m&g.


To be honest with you, I don't think she knew what she was talking about because in the second video the young lady called it "the island thingy" 
And if you watched the entire second video the view was from the flag pole area.


----------



## FoxC63

CampbellzSoup said:


> Fox I thought it was an additional 75 dollars but 99!?  No way!



What, you don't think meeting Cruella is worth it?!   Seriously, last call is at 12:15 and the door closes at 12:30 so when the mass exodus implodes you can sit back with a tasty drink and wave


----------



## clippers6

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Anyone see any pics of videos of the fireworks from further back spots, such as the TTC or Poly.  Just trying to study the perimeter shots.
> 
> Hallowishes used 8 "extra" launch points surrounding the MK to create what most will call the "180 degree" fireworks (in addition to the 'regular' launch points on/around the castle and the main launch point 'behind' the MK).
> 
> I can see at least 4 'extra' launch points in the videos I've seen from last night, but they're all too close to the castle/zoomed in to see the full skyline.  Seemed like they were being used at various parts throughout the show, not just the ending like Hallowishes.
> 
> Tried not to watch any but couldn't help it.



What I heard is no perimeter fireworks for the next few years due to Tron construction. They’re using some extra launch sites not used for HEA, but they’re mostly behind the castle as opposed to around the perimeter. Thinking of cancelling my dessert party reservations.  I’m kind of uncomfortable in crowds and that was the only reason I paid for the parties.  Without perimeter fireworks  it isn’t as important to me to be in the hub. I’m not interested in the projections and the Jack puppet doesn’t look as impressive or as integral to the show as Disneyland’s flying Zero and Jack head. My usual, uncrowded spot in Fantasyland should be good for me, but I’d love to hear from those who have been how the reduced launch sites look. Maybe you can convince me to change my mind.

Is there a dance party in Starlight Cafe? I’ve seen a Descendants thing mentioned on some fan sites, but nothing from any official Disney channels. I’d prefer watching Sonny Eclipse while enjoying a Lotso burger.


----------



## FoxC63

Disneybound!! said:


> Every time I read that as Tower of Terror and have to remind myself it's trick or treat in here!  Glad I'm not the only one!



I'm thinking titles associated with the word "of" are abbreviated as follows:
PoC = Pirates of Caribbean
CoP = Carousel of Progress
ToT = Tower of Terror
SotMKC = Sorcrerer of the Magic Kingdom Card 
Thus trick or treat = TOT

 Idk! Does this work for everyone?


----------



## FoxC63

clippers6 said:


> Is there a dance party in Starlight Cafe? I’ve seen a Descendants thing mentioned on some fan sites, but nothing from any official Disney channels. I’d prefer watching Sonny Eclipse while enjoying a Lotso burger.


I believe it is.  I've seen posts of people stating it was crowded in there but it was from people eating.  That Lotso burger is too cute!  Nice touch Disney!


----------



## mckennarose

Wdw1015 said:


> The one we attended last June did have both dessert parties and I still felt like last night was much fuller. Obviously that can vary from party to party.
> We went right from the viewing area to Frontierland to watch the 2nd parade and trick or treated after that. Because the 2nd parade started a little late, we didn’t have as much time as I was hoping afterwards.
> All of the trick or treat lines were really long to start with but as the night went on, we were able to cruise through several lines more than once.


Good to know, thanks!
You did exactly my plan....dessert party to Frontierland for the second parade... wondering if there was an issue going to Frontierland after the dessert party and if you went through the hub or around the back of the castle?  TIA!


----------



## Lsdolphin

I don't see an "after" dessert party being offered so if there is just the regular dessert party being offered does that mean they are doubling the size of the one party or will the crowd in plaza garden actually be smaller?


----------



## ksromack

FoxC63 said:


> To be honest with you, I don't think she knew what she was talking about because in the second video the young lady called it "the island thingy"
> And if you watched the entire second video the view was from the flag pole area.


I watched Craig's (DIS) parade video and I'm pretty sure it was taken from the "Island thing" maybe it was just a special thing since it was also media night?  To be honest, I didn't watch the second video.....


----------



## AngiTN

Quick report that we had a great time at the party last night
We were worn flat out so we didn't do tons
A little truck or treating
Lots of drinking at Cruella party though, lol
We thought the crowds were quite low for it being "the blogger party"
I did see their samples table set up on the Casey garden area. Special lighting in place for good photos, etc
Loved the parade chafers and the fireworks. Castle projections were amazing.
Poor float for Ms Incredible broke down during first parade. Had to call out a tow truck (sorry if old new)


----------



## Nathan Banks

nicky89 said:


> might sound stranger but have you tried eyelash glue?



No I've never tried it. Do you recommend it?


----------



## pooh'smate

FoxC63 said:


> You must be remembering wrong, I keep track of over all issues posted here and Sept 11th had lite rain, lightning and thunder.
> 
> Sept. 11th Posts Starts:  HERE
> View attachment 426610


I did misremember.   I told dh what I said and he said you don't remember the rain. It didn't slow us down but I do remember now.


----------



## FoxC63

AngiTN said:


> Quick report that we had a great time at the party last night
> We were worn flat out so we didn't do tons
> A little truck or treating
> Lots of drinking at Cruella party though, lol
> We thought the crowds were quite low for it being "the blogger party"
> I did see their samples table set up on the Casey garden area. Special lighting in place for good photos, etc
> Loved the parade chafers and the fireworks. Castle projections were amazing.
> Poor float for Ms Incredible broke down during first parade. Had to call out a tow truck (sorry if old new)



Hey beautiful! Thanks for the report!  I thought I saw a glimpse of you at Cruella's on the:  VIDEO I posted!  This is you right?!

Oh, look out!  We got a famous DISer on board! 

Can you settle something, is the parade viewing at the flag pole?  
Thanks buddy!


----------



## FoxC63

Lsdolphin said:


> I don't see an "after" dessert party being offered so if there is just the regular dessert party being offered does that mean they are doubling the size of the one party or will the crowd in plaza garden actually be smaller?



There are only TWO dessert parties being offered during MNSSHP
Terrace and Plaza
As for which will be more crowded Idk.  Maybe some one else can chime in.


----------



## Wdw1015

mckennarose said:


> Good to know, thanks!
> You did exactly my plan....dessert party to Frontierland for the second parade... wondering if there was an issue going to Frontierland after the dessert party and if you went through the hub or around the back of the castle?  TIA!


We went through the hub and once we broke free from the initial crowds all going different ways, it wasn’t very crowded on the walk over.


----------



## AngiTN

FoxC63 said:


> Hey beautiful! Thanks for the report!  I thought I saw a glimpse of you at Cruella's on the:  VIDEO I posted!  This is you right?!
> View attachment 426703
> Oh, look out!  We got a famous DISer on board!
> 
> Can you settle something, is the parade viewing at the flag pole?
> Thanks buddy!


Lol. Yep that's me
Viewing is at the flag pole
With that seat were stayed at our table.


----------



## FoxC63

Nathan Banks said:


> No I've never tried it. Do you recommend it?



@nicky89  that's a clever idea!  Some of the false eyelash adhesives are so strong you need to use a remover to get it off!  Nathan, if you think about it women who wear false eyelashes sweat on their faces too and their lashes don't budge.  I don't know what this super industrial product is called but I use this and it's okay.  It comes in black or clear.  
 Source:  Amazon
 Hopefully others will chime in!


----------



## Lsdolphin

FoxC63 said:


> There are only TWO dessert parties being offered during MNSSHP
> Terrace and Plaza
> As for which will be more crowded Idk.  Maybe some one else can chime in.




Actually what I was asking was if there is just the one Plaza garden dessert party does that mean the Plaza viewing area will be less crowded since there won't be the "after party" people there as well or will they just double the size of the one Plaza party.


----------



## Ashmishgab

I’ve been frequently checking to see if the Cruella’s party is still available when we are going (Halloween night) and just now when I checked it’s already sold out! Ahhh! I’m expecting MAJOR crowds being that it’s Halloween but I didn’t think this add-on would sell out so quickly. I know some will cancel,  especially considering the reviews. I’m still on the fence but most likely won’t cancel just to get our photo with her. If only we picked some other movie for our family themed costumes


----------



## Lsdolphin

The wording on the Cruella party is very misleading it states that “reserved seating” will be provided for viewing the parade.
*Electrifying Entertainment*
Mingle with the dazzling Cruella De Vil and delight in reserved seating for Mickey’s Boo-to-You Halloween Parade.
You’re invited to the most happening event at Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party! Enjoy the fun and exciting atmosphere at Tony’s Town Square Restaurant—decked out especially for this beguiling bash!
As you dine, you’ll rub elbows with high society as Cruella stops by your table for some witty repartee. Later, catch a glimpse of the rest of the sinister gang from your reserved seating section for Mickey’s Boo-to-You Halloween Parade.


----------



## SoosieQ

Quick question, I know that you can buy merch in the bypass however can you get the AP merch there and the discount?


----------



## FoxC63

Crystal_Marie said:


> I'm going to my first ever MNSSHP on Sept 8th !! It will just be me and my husband. My tentative plan is as follows. Park arrival at 4pm. FP to meet Mickey and Minnie. Than line up for seven dwarfs. This is my number one thing I want to do. Hubby would like to ride space mountain, and we both want to do the haunted mansion, and pirates. We'd also like to meet Moana, the fab 5 in their costumes, the 100 acre wood gang if possible, see the parade, and also the fireworks. Hopefully, we can also squeeze in a quick dinner at Liberty Tree ( he loves their lobster roll ) TOT is not a must, and we would like some of the photo pass stops (headless horseman and hitch-hiking ghosts.) Am I being unreasonable in thinking we can do all of these things?



Yes.  This is waay too much.  Too many characters to fit in one night. 

We have confirmation gates opened at 3:45, this could change to 4pm so I recommend you arrive no later than 3:30
List all of your FP's 
Pick 4 characters and list them by priority. 
Find out what time they start meeting and where they're located.
Pick 4 rides and list them by priority and if you want with or without overlays
Where do you plan on eating & how much time do you need.
Pick which parade you want to see and where
We know fireworks start at 10:15 but where do you plan on watching them? 

Same with you @csusunshine and @yorkieteacher 

Information can be found on the Main pages of the:  MNSSHP Thread as well as on the 2018 Itinerary Thread


----------



## PolyRob

FoxC63 said:


> Yes.  This is waay too much.  Too many characters to fit in one night.
> 
> We have confirmation gates opened at 3:45, this could change to 4pm so I recommend you arrive no later than 3:30
> List all of your FP's
> Pick 4 characters and list them by priority.
> Find out what time they start meeting and where they're located.
> Pick 4 rides and list them by priority and if you want with or without overlays
> Where do you plan on eating & how much time do you need.
> Pick which parade you want to see and where
> We know fireworks start at 10:15 but where do you plan on watching them?
> 
> Same with you @csusunshine and @yorkieteacher
> 
> Information can be found on the Main pages of the:  MNSSHP Thread as well as on the 2018 Itinerary Thread


@Crystal_Marie Also LTT only has the all-you-care-to-enjoy family style meal (turkey, pot roast, pork, etc) for dinner starting at 3:15pm. The lobster roll is only on the lunch menu where you pick individual entrees.


----------



## FoxC63

PolyRob said:


> @Crystal_Marie Also LTT only has the all-you-care-to-enjoy family style meal (turkey, pot roast, pork, etc) for dinner starting at 3:15pm. The lobster roll is only on the lunch menu where you pick individual entrees.



I think she meant Columbia Harbor House which closes at 8pm


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Hi, I haven't read through the 179 pages of this thread, so please excuse me if these questions were already answered.

Will Tortuga Tavern be open for dinner up until 6:30PM on party nights? Or is it closed for food sales all afternoon, to be used as a wristband distribution center?

Also, will the Egg Roll Wagon be open up until 6:30PM on party nights? I've read that it's seasonal, but don't know when it's in season.

Compared with last year, what character meet and greets are new at the party this year? (It looks like mostly the same ones.)

My friend who doesn't have an annual pass would like to use her party ticket for her afternoon FPs before the party. Does she have to book all her other days of FPs on her regular multi-day ticket first, to ensure that she doesn't lose a day's allotment of FPs when she books her party FPs? Or does it matter what order they are booked?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## FoxC63

DaisyDuck001 said:


> Hi, I haven't read through the 179 pages of this thread, so please excuse me if these questions were already answered.
> 
> Will Tortuga Tavern be open for dinner up until 6:30PM on party nights? Or is it closed for food sales all afternoon, to be used as a wristband distribution center?
> 
> Also, will the Egg Roll Wagon be open up until 6:30PM on party nights? I've read that it's seasonal, but don't know when it's in season.
> 
> Compared with last year, what character meet and greets are new at the party this year? (It looks like mostly the same ones.)
> 
> My friend who doesn't have an annual pass would like to use her party ticket for her afternoon FPs before the party. Does she have to book all her other days of FPs on her regular multi-day ticket first, to ensure that she doesn't lose a day's allotment of FPs when she books her party FPs? Or does it matter what order they are booked?
> 
> Thank you in advance.



Hmmm, I'm not sure about Tortuga Tavern, have you looked on WDW website for your date?
*Locations (2019 Info Will be Updated When Released)*
Tortuga Tavern (Adventureland)
Mickey's PhilharMagic (Fantasyland)
Buzz Lightyear (Tomorrowland)

Egg Roll Wagon - Don't know about that one either.

Friends from Monster's, Inc. was listed as new characters but I have not seen any posts regarding their meet & Greet location or if they're roaming or just at the dance party.

As far as your last question, yes this I certainly would recommend.  I believe most have done this and nothing has been posted about the Dreaded Emails.

Hope others chime in

One last thing, there's no need to read all the pages but the MAIN pages are kept up to date.


----------



## caitycaity

Has anyone tried the Lotso burger? Is it good?

I'm thinking of cancelling my ADR and snacking on party special snacks. They look much better than last year.


----------



## FoxC63

Better images of the chocolate coins at Pirates of Caribbean


Source:  thrillgeek


----------



## freshstart19

Help with our plan for Tuesday night!  My family will be arriving to Coronado Springs around 3pm and will check in and head straight to MK for our first party.  We are sooooo psyched  since we can't come down in the fall.  DD16 only wants to see Moana although I really wanted to see the 7 Dwarfs!  We would prefer to see the first parade but I'm thinking that might be impossible.  Would love to be back to our hotel between 11 and 12.  I was trying to avoid an early morning on Wednesday but DD16 really wants to do Bon Voyage so we are squeezing that before our Keys to the Kingdom tour on Wednesday at 10am. 

Arrive by 4 (hopefully depending on our flight!)
3:55 FP for Buzz
4:55 FP for Jungle Cruise
Line up for Moana (so I know this is going to already be long so we may change our mind on Jungle Cruise)
POC with overlay
9:15 Parade
Enter dessert party late for plaza fireworks viewing - will there be desserts left?  Can we eat them after the fireworks?
10:45 Hocus Pocus

DD16 also wants to ToT.  Ride the Tea Cup overlay.  DH wants Space Mountain overlay.

As I typed that out, I'm thinking we may have no choice but to do the 2nd parade heading there after the dessert party.  If that is the case, I'm thinking 8:30 Hocus Pocus.  

Thanks for your help!


----------



## FoxC63

lovingeire said:


> Seriously dying!  I really want this popcorn bucket!


I'm sure it will be available in September as well as the Oogie Boogie pc bucket and the Jack sipper.  If I had to guess the switch will take place on Friday, Sept 13th.


----------



## FoxC63

Wow, we leave in nine days!  Still working on costumes too!


----------



## Crystal_Marie

FoxC63 said:


> List all of your FP's
> Pick 4 characters and list them by priority.
> Find out what time they start meeting and where they're located.
> Pick 4 rides and list them by priority and if you want with or without overlays
> Where do you plan on eating & how much time do you need.
> Pick which parade you want to see and where
> We know fireworks start at 10:15 but where do you plan on watching them?


Arrival: 3:30
FP Meet Mickey and Minnie @ town square 3:40 -4:40 (hopefully hit this right off)
3 Characters - Seven dwarfs, Moana, Winnie and friends (do the meet together?)
4 rides Haunted Mansion, space Mountian, pirates, (with overlays) 7dmt (<- we have a FP for the next day so this one is not a must)
Food, Columbia Harbor House - hopefully mobile order, maybe 20 min to eat. I was also hoping to try the Maleficent cone at storybook treats.
Parade - either parade from any location is fine
Fireworks, I would like to see the projections. Last time I saw them, on a regular MK day I sat on some fake grass at a distance and could see everything just fine 
We also would like to so the headless horseman. Magic shot and the HM magic shot
Thank you


----------



## Best Aunt

freshstart19 said:


> Help with our plan for Tuesday night!  My family will be arriving to Coronado Springs around 3pm and will check in and head straight to MK for our first party.  We are sooooo psyched  since we can't come down in the fall.  DD16 only wants to see Moana although I really wanted to see the 7 Dwarfs!  We would prefer to see the first parade but I'm thinking that might be impossible.  Would love to be back to our hotel between 11 and 12.  I was trying to avoid an early morning on Wednesday but DD16 really wants to do Bon Voyage so we are squeezing that before our Keys to the Kingdom tour on Wednesday at 10am.
> 
> Arrive by 4 (hopefully depending on our flight!)
> 3:55 FP for Buzz
> 4:55 FP for Jungle Cruise
> Line up for Moana (so I know this is going to already be long so we may change our mind on Jungle Cruise)
> POC with overlay
> 9:15 Parade
> Enter dessert party late for plaza fireworks viewing - will there be desserts left?  Can we eat them after the fireworks?
> 10:45 Hocus Pocus
> 
> DD16 also wants to ToT.  Ride the Tea Cup overlay.  DH wants Space Mountain overlay.
> 
> As I typed that out, I'm thinking we may have no choice but to do the 2nd parade heading there after the dessert party.  If that is the case, I'm thinking 8:30 Hocus Pocus.
> 
> Thanks for your help!



I’m not good at itineraries but remember that most party stuff doesn’t start until 7:00 and from the time you exit the park it probably will take at least 30 minutes to get back to your hotel.  

To get back to hotel by 11:00 assume exiting park by 10:30.

How long are you planning to stand around to hold spot for parade?  

You want to do POC, Tea Cups, Space Mtn, Hocus Pocus, dessert party for fireworks and trick or treat. I don’t think it would be physically possible to cram that all in between 7:00 and 10:30.  It takes time just to get from one spot to another.  And the dwarfs line was 2 hours long by 6:30 so I don’t know how you would fit that in.  

Maybe a more optimistic person will correct me.


----------



## Best Aunt

Don’t forget that Columbia Harbor House closes at 8:00.


----------



## mckennarose

Lsdolphin said:


> Actually what I was asking was if there is just the one Plaza garden dessert party does that mean the Plaza viewing area will be less crowded since there won't be the "after party" people there as well or will they just double the size of the one Plaza party.


That's what I was asking a few posts back also.  From HEA dessert party experience, the garden was definitely more "full" feeling when they added the second dessert party compared to when they only had one.  I was hoping that if there's only one Halloween dessert party that it won't be super full feeling.  
I can't see how they could add more people to the actual dessert party because it's pretty full to begin with and I don't know how many extra people they can cram into the party area where the tables are.  But knowing Disney and their habit of selling every inch of prime real estate...they would find a way if they could!


----------



## Lsdolphin

Leaving in 11 days...booked 2nd MNSSHP so now attending DAH on the 29th, MNSSHP on the 30th, and MNSSHP again on 9/2 w/fireworks dessert party! 
Now debating whether to add Cruella’s on the 8/30....


----------



## freshstart19

Thanks, Best Aunt.  It's probably more realistic to just plan for the 2nd parade.  I also forgot about eating dinner!  We will not have time when we get to the hotel since we do want to get to the park by 4.  How early do you need to find a spot to watch Hocus Pocus for the 8:30 show?  We will head to our plaza dessert party after that.  Did the 7 Dwarfs line get really short after the 2nd parade?  If I'm out that late, I may as well see them!!


----------



## Lsdolphin

I’m hoping someone attending the Plaza Garden party will post and let us know What plaza garden crowd is like with out the “after” people there.


----------



## Best Aunt

freshstart19 said:


> Thanks, Best Aunt.  It's probably more realistic to just plan for the 2nd parade.  I also forgot about eating dinner!  We will not have time when we get to the hotel since we do want to get to the park by 4.  How early do you need to find a spot to watch Hocus Pocus for the 8:30 show?  We will head to our plaza dessert party after that.  Did the 7 Dwarfs line get really short after the 2nd parade?  If I'm out that late, I may as well see them!!



The second parade is at 11:15.

The seven dwarfs line closed at 11:00.

(For comparison: the Stitch line was closing at 11:30 because it was 30 minutes long and the party ends at 12:00.)


----------



## Disney Addicted

I just realized I probably have to hit up the menus of the CS restaurants that will be open 4-8 pm.  Our daughter is getting her braces (top teeth) 2 weeks before our ticket date.  I'm hoping most of the pain/adjustment will be over by then but she can be a diva.  

So... can anyone suggest some brace friendly foods/snacks she can eat before/during the party please?


----------



## ksromack

freshstart19 said:


> Thanks, Best Aunt.  It's probably more realistic to just plan for the 2nd parade.  I also forgot about eating dinner!  We will not have time when we get to the hotel since we do want to get to the park by 4.  How early do you need to find a spot to watch Hocus Pocus for the 8:30 show?  We will head to our plaza dessert party after that.  Did the 7 Dwarfs line get really short after the 2nd parade?  If I'm out that late, I may as well see them!!


What time does your plane land?  If you are checking in at Coronado at 3pm, I think it is very hopeful of you to plan to be inside MNSSHP at 4.  There will be people waiting to get in MK for their party too.  We did the 7Dwarves M&G last year and got in line before 6pm...they are very very popular and we waited quite a long time.  Since the party doesn’t officially switch over until 7pm you could try to see them early then see Moana later when her line dies down.  We are eating a late lunch on our party day this year and plan to snack throughout the night.  I hate wasting “party-hours” eating 

Regarding the Hocus Pocus show.....I have to admit we have never taken the time to watch the whole thing...just bits and pieces over the last couple of parties.  I feel that area up front fills in pretty quick.  If you are up too close you really have to crane your neck (at least my 5’3” body does).


----------



## kitkat4622

sorry if these questions have been asked.
1. is there a map available online showing the treat sites, and character meets?
2. is the upper level of the train station open for viewing of the parade, just curious.


----------



## Wdw1015

Lsdolphin said:


> I’m hoping someone attending the Plaza Garden party will post and let us know What plaza garden crowd is like with out the “after” people there.


There aren’t any “after” party people as this is not offered during the party. Someone had asked earlier how the garden area during the party compared to the HEA garden area when that had the “before” and “after” people attending and I think that is what caused the confusion.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Lsdolphin said:


> I’m hoping someone attending the Plaza Garden party will post and let us know What plaza garden crowd is like with out the “after” people there.



I’ll be there relatively soon and will post my official conclusion of crowded vs non crowded.


----------



## Best Aunt

kitkat4622 said:


> sorry if these questions have been asked.
> 1. is there a map available online showing the treat sites, and character meets?
> 2. is the upper level of the train station open for viewing of the parade, just curious.



The character meets are never on the map.


----------



## kitkat4622

Best Aunt said:


> The character meets are never on the map.


there was always a mickey head showing where characters were going to be, not which characters but just the location.


----------



## Araminta18

@FoxC63 I think it was this thread, but I just got off Tower of Terror and the lenticular photo opportunity is not there. Just a seating area


----------



## GADisneyDad14

kitkat4622 said:


> sorry if these questions have been asked.
> 1. is there a map available online showing the treat sites, and character meets?
> 2. is the upper level of the train station open for viewing of the parade, just curious.



1.) The party map always leaves a bit to be desired in terms of detail and full info, but it can be helpful for most things.  See here:  https://www.wdwinfo.com/maps/mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-map.htm

2.) That spot is often/sometimes used by VIP tours and other special interest groups on normal days, not sure about MNSSHP.  I'll try to keep an eye out.


----------



## Cluelyss

BravePrincessMerida said:


> Can anyone tell me what time Captain Jack started greeting? I’m assuming 7 but I’m trying to meet Moana (getting in her line right away at 4) and Jack in addition to the Aladdin characters (especially Jafar) and am worried I haven’t allocated enough time.
> 
> I’m assuming I’ll be done with Moana at 6, then that allows an hour to wait for Jack, which I’m assuming is going to be another hour wait.
> 
> After that, I’m hoping to meet all the Aladdin characters in the next 30 minutes and the Tarzan gang, so I’ll be done with everyone in Adventureland by 8:30. Does this plan sound in any way reasonable for the Tuesday September 10th party? Even as I type it, it sounds ridiculously optimistic.


I think your plan up to the Aladdin characters is all doable. Yes, Jack starts meeting at 7 and lining up close to 6 will put you at the front of the line. However, Aladdin/Abu and Genie/Jasmine switch off every 30 minutes and Jafar has his own M&G. No way to do all 3 in 30 minutes, you’d need 60-90. I don’t recall any of them having waits more than 30 minutes in prior years (though this may change this year with the new movie having been released) but the wait to cycle through the duo M&G twice will likely take close to an hour. If you then want to meet Tarzan, I’d expect you’ll be in Adventureland until  9:30.



lilmape said:


> I've read that sometimes late in the party Aladdin, Jasmine, Genie and Abu will meet together. Anyone able to confirm this has happened to them?


I believe the few pictures I’ve seen of this happening has been right at character switchover. However, they generally walk one set away before walking the next set out, so it’s a rare bit of pixie dust to get that shot.


----------



## FoxC63

Araminta18 said:


> @FoxC63 I think it was this thread, but I just got off Tower of Terror and the lenticular photo opportunity is not there. Just a seating area


Thanks for letting me know.  That really stinks though!  I'll post the info on the Magic Shot thread.


----------



## Disneylover99

PrincessNelly said:


> We definitely had an opposite experience as far as crowds go lol. Everywhere we went it was wall to wall people. I guess everyone had the same touring plan as us. It was our first Halloween party but we've done the Christmas party before. We've found the Christmas party to be fairly empty compared to what we experienced last night.
> 
> However, I was just incredibly thankful that the weather was so perfect! I was dreading the crowds and heat all week and it turned out to be breezy and cool. Couldn't have lucked up with better weather!



I’ve never done the Christmas party so I can’t compare, but I understand why you’d find the party crowded if that’s what you’re used to. We’ve done a number of parties since 2013. Some of them have been sold out. We’ve found the crowds to be consistently the same. I’m probably just used to the crowds because it’s all I’ve known. Lol. 

And again, I’m sure my perception was influenced by the perfect weather.


----------



## lovingeire

FoxC63 said:


> Better images of the chocolate coins at Pirates of Caribbean
> View attachment 426737
> 
> Source:  thrillgeek



These look the same as the ones you get pirate night on DCL.



FoxC63 said:


> I'm sure it will be available in September as well as the Oogie Boogie pc bucket and the Jack sipper.  If I had to guess the switch will take place on Friday, Sept 13th.



We don't go till Halloween so I'm worried there won't be any merch left!



FoxC63 said:


> Wow, we leave in nine days!  Still working on costumes too!



Did you share what your costumes are this year @FoxC63 I may have missed it as life has been a little crazy and I know I missed bits and pieces of this thread.


----------



## Castlequeen5

Aren't you able to meet Jack Sparrow during normal hours?  Our group has never met him.  But I don't want to waste party time, if we don't have to.


----------



## sorcerermickey2.0

Hi All, First time post ive been reading through the thread and appreciating all the feedback! It will be our 2nd trip to Disney world in September and first time attending the party.

We will be in the park already that day so am I correct in assuming that we can get our wristband inside the park to line up to meet the seven dwarfs so we don't have to go back towards the front to collect.  Presuming they check wristband before lining up too so how early can we collect these to be in the first few people. I was thinking maybe 4.30. and be done by 6.30 when they come out?


----------



## Kabash

Hi all! First post!
Going to the MNSSHP on 10/21. Moana will be our top priority meet for sure. 
My question is about the DescenDance party. My daughter is obsessed with these films. What kind of photo ops are there for this? Thanks.


----------



## sorcerermickey2.0

Castlequeen5 said:


> Aren't you able to meet Jack Sparrow during normal hours?  Our group has never met him.  But I don't want to waste party time, if we don't have to.


Yes I believe you can meet him during normal hours.


----------



## Linda67

Hi all
I only want to meet Stitch at the party.  What's my best option for the shortest wait time?
The rest of my evening is totally flexible and I am lucky enough to be going twice so will do the fireworks at one party and the parade at the other.  
Are wait times shorter during the parade or should I just line up pre-party?
Thanks for your expert advice


----------



## DaisyDuck001

FoxC63 said:


> Hmmm, I'm not sure about Tortuga Tavern, have you looked on WDW website for your date?
> *Locations (2019 Info Will be Updated When Released)*
> Tortuga Tavern (Adventureland)
> Mickey's PhilharMagic (Fantasyland)
> Buzz Lightyear (Tomorrowland)
> 
> Egg Roll Wagon - Don't know about that one either.
> 
> Friends from Monster's, Inc. was listed as new characters but I have not seen any posts regarding their meet & Greet location or if they're roaming or just at the dance party.
> 
> As far as your last question, yes this I certainly would recommend.  I believe most have done this and nothing has been posted about the Dreaded Emails.
> 
> Hope others chime in
> 
> One last thing, there's no need to read all the pages but the MAIN pages are kept up to date.


For Tortuga Tavern on the day I'm going to the party (Oct. 29), the WDW website says "no times available". From past experience when it says this, I know sometimes that means a restaurant will be closed, but other times it means the times haven't been loaded into their database yet. I'd also checked the WDW website trying to see if the Egg Roll Wagon would be open, but it wasn't even listed at all. Before posting my questions in this thread, I'd also read the first page of this thread already and hadn't seen answers to my questions there. I'd seen Monsters Inc characters (Sully and Mike) at previous Halloween dance parties, and it looks like they are just at a dance party again, so I don't know of any actual new characters doing meet and greets at this one. If anyone else knows, I'm all ears.  Thank you.


----------



## FoxC63

lovingeire said:


> These look the same as the ones you get pirate night on DCL.
> 
> 
> 
> We don't go till Halloween so I'm worried there won't be any merch left!
> 
> 
> 
> Did you share what your costumes are this year @FoxC63 I may have missed it as life has been a little crazy and I know I missed bits and pieces of this thread.



Yes, it's on the Guest List thread:  LINK

Oh!  You're going as the Ducks!


----------



## OurLaughingPlace

Perspective from a first time party goer.  We have never been to a party (have done a couple dessert parties and two EMM mornings, but have never been there for a party).  This was our experience (myself, DD20, DD17, my dad age 78 and loves Disney).
Arrived at 5:15pm by choice - knew we could have arrived earlier but didn't think we could do it all with my dad if we were in the heat at 4.  HOWEVER, the weather was the best evening August weather ever!
Did the By-pass, got our candy bags, saw Monsters Inc Laugh Floor show
Used our FP for Haunted Mansion at 6:00pm (made it just in time)
We had supper at Cosmic Rays at 6:30, just before party started. 
We noticed CM's in a line making sure that people without bands were not getting on any rides.  They were very actively getting non-party guests to leave, so that was good to see.
The rest of the night...
-rode Buzz Lightyear, IASW, Winnie the Pooh, People Mover, Pirates (so much fun!!!), Haunted Mansion
-saw the women / show on HM lawn, saw Cadaver Dans, 
-did a ton of trick or treating
-saw 2nd parade
-did plaza dessert party
The only downside to the night were certain aspects of the dessert party.  We went to check in at 8:40pm (tried to check in earlier but they were not open- @joviroxx asked me to reply back regarding check in).  We were checked in by 9:10 and put in a corner that was so difficult to navigate around.  The line for desserts were so long and they ran out of the cider which was so good- we wanted a second glass but could not get one. Also could not get more than 3 chocolate covered strawberries for our family of 4. But, overall,  desserts were nice, as was the fruit / cheese / cheeseburger egg rolls.  The viewing at the plaza garden was good. We walked over and sat on grass about about 10:10 and the firework show started just after 10:15 (people stood up at this time).  I have read mixed reviews here, but we loved the projections, story, music, fireworks.  My dad thought it was the best evening ever. I would pay for the dessert party again as it allowed him / us to sit for an hour and relax, then have a space for the show.  
We left about 12:30pm.  
Fantastic night overall.  I will say again that the weather was so great - I'm sure if it was raining or too hot, it would have made it more difficult with my dad, but the cool breeze was fantastic.
Thought it was a one and done, but we will go to a party again if it's offered when we're there next August.


----------



## FoxC63

DaisyDuck001 said:


> For Tortuga Tavern on the day I'm going to the party (Oct. 29), the WDW website says "no times available". From past experience when it says this, I know sometimes that means a restaurant will be closed, but other times it means the times haven't been loaded into their database yet. I'd also checked the WDW website trying to see if the Egg Roll Wagon would be open, but it wasn't even listed at all. Before posting my questions in this thread, I'd also read the first page of this thread already and hadn't seen answers to my questions there. I'd seen Monsters Inc characters (Sully and Mike) at previous Halloween dance parties, and it looks like they are just at a dance party again, so I don't know of any actual new characters doing meet and greets at this one. If anyone else knows, I'm all ears.  Thank you.



I did check for Aug 20th which is a party night

But that could still change in October.


----------



## DaisyDuck001

FoxC63 said:


> I did check for Aug 20th which is a party night
> View attachment 426848
> But that could still change in October.


If those will still be their hours for the October night that I'm going, I need to find another place to eat. Probably won't be ready for dinner quite that early.  Was looking to have a quick meal around 6PM. Unfortunately I'm not much of a fan of the fast food options in the MK. I've looked through them and found them to be IMHO not nearly as good as the ones in AK and EP.


----------



## joviroxx

OurLaughingPlace said:


> @joviroxx asked me to reply back regarding check in).  We were checked in by 9:10 and put in a corner that was so difficult to navigate around.



Thank you! I was hoping we could do the check in line early and then come back at 8:45  for the party in orderto avoid the long check in line later. But I guess that won't be possible.
Glad to see you had a good time!


----------



## MushuHill

Disney Addicted said:


> I just realized I probably have to hit up the menus of the CS restaurants that will be open 4-8 pm.  Our daughter is getting her braces (top teeth) 2 weeks before our ticket date.  I'm hoping most of the pain/adjustment will be over by then but she can be a diva.
> 
> So... can anyone suggest some brace friendly foods/snacks she can eat before/during the party please?


If 2 weeks before she should be fine. My teeth were usually achy the day after adjustments and maybe the next day. Since they will be new she may have issues with chewing with her mouth open. My mom got on to me for that several times. Maybe think about snacks that if she sucks on them they will break down some from saliva like packs of flavored cracker or mini ritz with PB.


----------



## lovingeire

FoxC63 said:


> Yes, it's on the Guest List thread:  LINK
> 
> Oh!  You're going as the Ducks!



Yay!  I can't wait to see your Toy Story costumes!  I'm sure they'll be amazing!  

I thought the ducks were easy enough to do in a cool way so the kids aren't overheated and who knows how many more trips the oldest will decide to accompany us on for our three kid costumes (or how many we'll offer to take him LOL!)  Plus Donald is the hubs favorite character so it's fitting!


----------



## joviroxx

joviroxx said:


> Thank you! I was hoping we could do the check in line early and then come back later for the party in order to avoid the long check in line later. But I guess that won't be possible.
> Glad to see you had a good time!


----------



## KayMichigan

Can someone please tell me who the villain is with the big chin, cape and top hat and black mustache with the rest of the villains at the end of the parade? I've seen him with other Disney villains but I have no idea who he is. I'm guessing he's one of their earlier villains? Thanks!


----------



## Araminta18

OurLaughingPlace said:


> HOWEVER, the weather was the best evening August weather ever!


Wasn’t the weather gorgeous?! I forgive a lot when the weather is that nice in FL in August 



KayMichigan said:


> Can someone please tell me who the villain is with the big chin, cape and top hat and black mustache with the rest of the villains at the end of the parade? I've seen him with other Disney villains but I have no idea who he is. I'm guessing he's one of their earlier villains? Thanks!


Not older, just obscure. He’s the Bowler Hat guy from “Meet the Robinsons”


----------



## Alabama Minnie

Which Dessert Party has the better view of the FW at the Party, Plaza or Tomorrowland Terrace. Are there seats or does everyone stand during them?


----------



## Snowfire

Alabama Minnie said:


> Which Dessert Party has the better view of the FW at the Party, Plaza or Tomorrowland Terrace. Are there seats or does everyone stand during them?


For Tomorrowland Terrace, you sit at your table to watch the fireworks. For the plaza garden, you stand in the garden


----------



## KayMichigan

Araminta18 said:


> Not older, just obscure. He’s the Bowler Hat guy from “Meet the Robinsons”



Oh, OK, thanks!! I've never seen that movie, I should catch up with it at some point...


----------



## AngiTN

Alabama Minnie said:


> Which Dessert Party has the better view of the FW at the Party, Plaza or Tomorrowland Terrace. Are there seats or does everyone stand during them?


Plaza by far.
Seats on the terrace and they remain seated but it’s a side view and in my opinion, awful for fireworks. 
Plaza is perfect, straight on. You can sit on the ground till they start and if lucky, during. We just stand for them though.


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Regarding the live actors that are added to Pirates of the Caribbean during MNSSHP:

Are they also there during the two hours before the party?
Compared with the live actors at last year's party, is it about the same? Or does this year have more actors, and/or, do they do more?


----------



## captaindavidhook

What time will they let you in the park for the party?


----------



## Nicole Makoonsingh

Does anyone know what time Vampire Mickey starts meeting? 

Thanks to everyone for all the great info!


----------



## DaisyDuck001

captaindavidhook said:


> What time will they let you in the park for the party?


4PM


----------



## reluctantredhead

Thanks to everyone who wrote them for all of the fantastic reviews and details about the party! 

Quick question...has anyone done both the dessert party and Cruella's in the same night yet?  I know there are several of us who have reservations for both, and I was just curious about how the logistics of attending both played out.  TIA!


----------



## OhhBother

To the person asking about how crowded the plaza dessert party was since there was no “after” crowd - it was CROWDED. By far, it was the most crowded dessert party/plaza viewing I’ve ever been to, and I’ve been to a lot. It’s clear they’re selling a ton of tickets to the plaza dessert party. The entire plaza area was full for the fireworks. And the dessert party itself was completely full. At times, people checking in had to wait for others to leave to get a table - I’d never seen that before.


----------



## ashleyrm

So,I've seen photopass  mention a magic shot by the wall in Fantasyland, but I don't see the little camera icon on the map.  Wondering if anyone got this photo at the first party.


----------



## thought_bubbls

I found the party to be very crowded! The candy lines were crazy long, a lot of the attractions had long wait times and Main Street/the hub were a madhouse. It was hard to get any of the merch because of lines. I think the shoppers and ebayers really make it difficult for regular guests to buy stuff. I really wanted the HM popcorn buckets but the line was so long, I didn't want to waste my time. The dessert party was ok but there was a long line to check in and then they kept running out of things. We didn't get to try the wedding cake or Jack's push pop. The new fireworks show was spectacular though!  Character meets aren't my thing, so I can't speak to that. Carlotta and Broom ant the HM were great! We also enjoyed the live pirates in POTC. The decorations, lighting and music were all fantastic. I also saw some really creative costumes! I've been to several MNSSHP and loved them but I don't know that I would do it again.


----------



## FoxC63

Crystal_Marie said:


> Arrival: 3:30
> FP Meet Mickey and Minnie @ town square 3:40 -4:40 (hopefully hit this right off)
> 3 Characters - Seven dwarfs, Moana, *Winnie and friends (do the meet together?)*
> 4 rides Haunted Mansion, space Mountian, pirates, (with overlays) 7dmt (<- we have a FP for the next day so this one is not a must)
> Food, Columbia Harbor House - hopefully mobile order, maybe 20 min to eat. I was also hoping to try the Maleficent cone at storybook treats.
> Parade - either parade from any location is fine
> Fireworks, I would like to see the projections. Last time I saw them, on a regular MK day I sat on some fake grass at a distance and could see everything just fine
> We also would like to so the headless horseman. Magic shot and the HM magic shot
> Thank you



This sounds more doable.  Did you find out what time the characters meet and where their located?  I'd probably do 7 Dwarfs first as their line stays long, like all night.  Then do Pooh and save Moana for later like after the second parade.
I believe the rides with overlays are going to cost you time anywhere between 30-45 minutes and Space may take up to an hour.  It's really hard to say as we've only had one party and I'm not sure if the new Unlimited Party Pass is going to increase them.  Have you read any reviews from those who attended the first party?  There's a lot of information there to further assist you in creating your itinerary.


----------



## FoxC63

thought_bubbls said:


> I found the party to be very crowded! The candy lines were crazy long, a lot of the attractions had long wait times and Main Street/the hub were a madhouse. It was hard to get any of the merch because of lines. I think the shoppers and ebayers really make it difficult for regular guests to buy stuff. I really wanted the HM popcorn buckets but the line was so long, I didn't want to waste my time. The dessert party was ok but there was a long line to check in and then they kept running out of things. We didn't get to try the wedding cake or Jack's push pop. The new fireworks show was spectacular though!  Character meets aren't my thing, so I can't speak to that. Carlotta and Broom ant the HM were great! We also enjoyed the live pirates in POTC. The decorations, lighting and music were all fantastic. I also saw some really creative costumes! I've been to several MNSSHP and loved them but I don't know that I would do it again.



Which dessert party did you go to?


----------



## thought_bubbls

FoxC63 said:


> Which dessert party did you go to?


The Plaza Garden viewing party.


----------



## bookbabe626

Couple of questions for the folks who attended the Cruella add-on...
Can you see the fireworks at all from the Cruella parade viewing area?  And was that area reserved as of the start of the party?  Or did they only rope it off after the fireworks?


----------



## FoxC63

Araminta18 said:


> Just got Phineas at liberty square. Good luck!



What time did they start selling Phineas?  Did you wait long?


----------



## FoxC63

Did anyone who attended the first party purchase the Pumpkin Mickey Balloon PC bucket?   If so, what time did they start selling them and did you wait long to purchase it?  
Thank you!


----------



## disneyfanlincoln

I attended cruella, we saw fireworks from main street near shops , my view was good not crowded easy to pop back in between fireworks and parade. The hub was only reserved for parade but parade characters make an extra special fuss of cruella guests...


----------



## FoxC63

thought_bubbls said:


> The dessert party was ok but there was a long line to check in and then they kept running out of things. We didn't get to try the wedding cake or Jack's push pop.





thought_bubbls said:


> The Plaza Garden viewing party.



 Just curious, are you going to write to Disney about your experience with the dessert party?


----------



## RedmonFamily

I have a question about changing party days. We bought tickets to go on Tuesday because I was worried our flights on Sunday would be cutting it too close. Now we are arriving at 12:30 which should give us plenty of time to get to the party. Is it possible to change the dates for the tickets we bought? they are the same price. Thanks all!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

RedmonFamily said:


> I have a question about changing party days. We bought tickets to go on Tuesday because I was worried our flights on Sunday would be cutting it too close. Now we are arriving at 12:30 which should give us plenty of time to get to the party. Is it possible to change the dates for the tickets we bought? they are the same price. Thanks all!



Technically no, but call Disney and explain - they are generally very good with working with people on requests/situations such as this.


----------



## disneyfanlincoln

Here’s my  experience of cruella add on.  Just got home after a overnight flight so apologies in advance for typos. For my family it was worth it. This was our first party, we arrived at 2.30, did haunted mansion, dwarfs mine train and met Mickey using fast passes then had tea at the plaza before party started. Got party bands from inside the park, got a few photos, did pirates and both sides of space mountain, did a few treat trails including monsters inc. I felt part was really crowded and we were flagging by 9 pm so we went to check in for cruella. Staff were very specific that tables were first come first serve but you can pop in and out at will showing you cruella armband. Cruella opened promptly at 9.30 pm. Staff were waiting on entry with trays of drinks to take as you entered. We easily found a table and and had drinks. The drinks were plentiful and included red and white wine, beer, cider, sparking wine plus soft drinks. There were 2 bars set up to serve drinks throughout the night. I really liked the food offerings, lots of little nibbles pizza, meatballs, spinach dip, ravioli together with fruit and cheese and deserts. Staff were very attentive and made you feel welcome. I saw cruella come out for photos 3 times, she took time with guests and engaged them with conversation. It never felt too crowded but it was a media event that night so many bloggers and vloggers were taking pictures of the food which was funny. We saw the parade from reserved viewing. It’s true you could get a good view without the reserved viewing but I felt the parade characters gave us more attention. Personally I enjoyed the view and the less stress atmosphere. We watched fireworks from mainstreet and got a good view. We also went back to cruellas after the parade and food and drink was still plentiful. Over all cruella made the event for us. I didn’t enjoy the actual party, too hot and crowded but cruellas was a peaceful oasis that stopped us going mad and made us feel special. Yes it did cut in to party time but I think it was worth it.


----------



## Castlequeen5

disneyfanlincoln said:


> Here’s my  experience of cruella add on.  Just got home after a overnight flight so apologies in advance for typos. For my family it was worth it. This was our first party, we arrived at 2.30, did haunted mansion, dwarfs mine train and met Mickey using fast passes then had tea at the plaza before party started. Got party bands from inside the park, got a few photos, did pirates and both sides of space mountain, did a few treat trails including monsters inc. I felt part was really crowded and we were flagging by 9 pm so we went to check in for cruella. Staff were very specific that tables were first come first serve but you can pop in and out at will showing you cruella armband. Cruella opened promptly at 9.30 pm. Staff were waiting on entry with trays of drinks to take as you entered. We easily found a table and and had drinks. The drinks were plentiful and included red and white wine, beer, cider, sparking wine plus soft drinks. There were 2 bars set up to serve drinks throughout the night. I really liked the food offerings, lots of little nibbles pizza, meatballs, spinach dip, ravioli together with fruit and cheese and deserts. Staff were very attentive and made you feel welcome. I saw cruella come out for photos 3 times, she took time with guests and engaged them with conversation. It never felt too crowded but it was a media event that night so many bloggers and vloggers were taking pictures of the food which was funny. We saw the parade from reserved viewing. It’s true you could get a good view without the reserved viewing but I felt the parade characters gave us more attention. Personally I enjoyed the view and the less stress atmosphere. We watched fireworks from mainstreet and got a good view. We also went back to cruellas after the parade and food and drink was still plentiful. Over all cruella made the event for us. I didn’t enjoy the actual party, too hot and crowded but cruellas was a peaceful oasis that stopped us going mad and made us feel special. Yes it did cut in to party time but I think it was worth it.


Thank you so much for your review!  Did you happen to notice if there were long waits to meet Cruella?  About how long did she stay each time, before going on break?


----------



## dachsie

reluctantredhead said:


> Thanks to everyone who wrote them for all of the fantastic reviews and details about the party!
> 
> Quick question...has anyone done both the dessert party and Cruella's in the same night yet?  I know there are several of us who have reservations for both, and I was just curious about how the logistics of attending both played out.  TIA!


I haven't seen anyone who has done both and to be honest, you will be wasting a lot of party time with this.  The Plaza party will give you great view of the fireworks, but you should easily be able to get a good viewing spot for the 2nd parade


----------



## Araminta18

FoxC63 said:


> What time did they start selling Phineas?  Did you wait long?


They started selling early, I wanna say 6:30 or 6:35?  I bought it around 6:45


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Nicole Makoonsingh said:


> Does anyone know what time Vampire Mickey starts meeting?
> 
> Thanks to everyone for all the great info!



7 pm


----------



## freshstart19

OurLaughingPlace said:


> Perspective from a first time party goer.  We have never been to a party (have done a couple dessert parties and two EMM mornings, but have never been there for a party).  This was our experience (myself, DD20, DD17, my dad age 78 and loves Disney).
> Arrived at 5:15pm by choice - knew we could have arrived earlier but didn't think we could do it all with my dad if we were in the heat at 4.  HOWEVER, the weather was the best evening August weather ever!
> Did the By-pass, got our candy bags, saw Monsters Inc Laugh Floor show
> Used our FP for Haunted Mansion at 6:00pm (made it just in time)
> We had supper at Cosmic Rays at 6:30, just before party started.
> We noticed CM's in a line making sure that people without bands were not getting on any rides.  They were very actively getting non-party guests to leave, so that was good to see.
> The rest of the night...
> -rode Buzz Lightyear, IASW, Winnie the Pooh, People Mover, Pirates (so much fun!!!), Haunted Mansion
> -saw the women / show on HM lawn, saw Cadaver Dans,
> -did a ton of trick or treating
> -saw 2nd parade
> -did plaza dessert party
> The only downside to the night were certain aspects of the dessert party.  We went to check in at 8:40pm (tried to check in earlier but they were not open- @joviroxx asked me to reply back regarding check in).  We were checked in by 9:10 and put in a corner that was so difficult to navigate around.  The line for desserts were so long and they ran out of the cider which was so good- we wanted a second glass but could not get one. Also could not get more than 3 chocolate covered strawberries for our family of 4. But, overall,  desserts were nice, as was the fruit / cheese / cheeseburger egg rolls.  The viewing at the plaza garden was good. We walked over and sat on grass about about 10:10 and the firework show started just after 10:15 (people stood up at this time).  I have read mixed reviews here, but we loved the projections, story, music, fireworks.  My dad thought it was the best evening ever. I would pay for the dessert party again as it allowed him / us to sit for an hour and relax, then have a space for the show.
> We left about 12:30pm.
> Fantastic night overall.  I will say again that the weather was so great - I'm sure if it was raining or too hot, it would have made it more difficult with my dad, but the cool breeze was fantastic.
> Thought it was a one and done, but we will go to a party again if it's offered when we're there next August.


Thanks for the detail about the dessert party. I was not planning on checking in until after we see the first Hocus Pocus show. Bummed some of the desserts will be gone by then but mainly booked the party to have a stress free fireworks experience.


----------



## FoxC63

disneyfanlincoln said:


> Here’s my  experience of cruella add on.  Just got home after a overnight flight so apologies in advance for typos. For my family it was worth it. This was our first party, we arrived at 2.30, did haunted mansion, dwarfs mine train and met Mickey using fast passes then had tea at the plaza before party started. Got party bands from inside the park, got a few photos, did pirates and both sides of space mountain, did a few treat trails including monsters inc. I felt part was really crowded and we were flagging by 9 pm so we went to check in for cruella. Staff were very specific that tables were first come first serve but you can pop in and out at will showing you cruella armband. Cruella opened promptly at 9.30 pm. Staff were waiting on entry with trays of drinks to take as you entered. We easily found a table and and had drinks. The drinks were plentiful and included red and white wine, beer, cider, sparking wine plus soft drinks. There were 2 bars set up to serve drinks throughout the night. I really liked the food offerings, lots of little nibbles pizza, meatballs, spinach dip, ravioli together with fruit and cheese and deserts. Staff were very attentive and made you feel welcome. I saw cruella come out for photos 3 times, she took time with guests and engaged them with conversation. It never felt too crowded but it was a media event that night so many bloggers and vloggers were taking pictures of the food which was funny. We saw the parade from reserved viewing. It’s true you could get a good view without the reserved viewing but I felt the parade characters gave us more attention. Personally I enjoyed the view and the less stress atmosphere. We watched fireworks from mainstreet and got a good view. We also went back to cruellas after the parade and food and drink was still plentiful. Over all cruella made the event for us. I didn’t enjoy the actual party, too hot and crowded but cruellas was a peaceful oasis that stopped us going mad and made us feel special. Yes it did cut in to party time but I think it was worth it.


Which location did you get your party wristbands and what time did they start?  Thank you!  And thanks for a very detailed review, very helpful!


----------



## Alabama Minnie

disneyfanlincoln said:


> Here’s my  experience of cruella add on.  Just got home after a overnight flight so apologies in advance for typos. For my family it was worth it. This was our first party, we arrived at 2.30, did haunted mansion, dwarfs mine train and met Mickey using fast passes then had tea at the plaza before party started. Got party bands from inside the park, got a few photos, did pirates and both sides of space mountain, did a few treat trails including monsters inc. I felt part was really crowded and we were flagging by 9 pm so we went to check in for cruella. Staff were very specific that tables were first come first serve but you can pop in and out at will showing you cruella armband. Cruella opened promptly at 9.30 pm. Staff were waiting on entry with trays of drinks to take as you entered. We easily found a table and and had drinks. The drinks were plentiful and included red and white wine, beer, cider, sparking wine plus soft drinks. There were 2 bars set up to serve drinks throughout the night. I really liked the food offerings, lots of little nibbles pizza, meatballs, spinach dip, ravioli together with fruit and cheese and deserts. Staff were very attentive and made you feel welcome. I saw cruella come out for photos 3 times, she took time with guests and engaged them with conversation. It never felt too crowded but it was a media event that night so many bloggers and vloggers were taking pictures of the food which was funny. We saw the parade from reserved viewing. It’s true you could get a good view without the reserved viewing but I felt the parade characters gave us more attention. Personally I enjoyed the view and the less stress atmosphere. We watched fireworks from mainstreet and got a good view. We also went back to cruellas after the parade and food and drink was still plentiful. Over all cruella made the event for us. I didn’t enjoy the actual party, too hot and crowded but cruellas was a peaceful oasis that stopped us going mad and made us feel special. Yes it did cut in to party time but I think it was worth it.



Was there seats at the reserved viewing or did you have to stand? Also, where was the reserved viewing located? Thanks!


----------



## thought_bubbls

FoxC63 said:


> Just curious, are you going to write to Disney about your experience with the dessert party?


I definitely am!


----------



## FoxC63

thought_bubbls said:


> I definitely am!


I hope others do as well not just for us who have not attended yet but for next year as well. Thank you for your time, you've been most generous.


----------



## theHEN

Hello!
I know it has been asked a few times already but I've yet to see anyone answer, what was the candy/treats given out for the trick or treaters?
   We are going October 1st  and I'm trying to get all the info I can now to fully prepare! DD will need an allergy bag but DS and I are all about that candy life.


----------



## Best Aunt

theHEN said:


> Hello!
> I know it has been asked a few times already but I've yet to see anyone answer, what was the candy/treats given out for the trick or treaters?
> We are going October 1st  and I'm trying to get all the info I can now to fully prepare! DD will need an allergy bag but DS and I are all about that candy life.



Trick-or-treat summary:
Gogo Squeeze at Carousel of Progress.
Everywhere else it was various versions of:
Starburst
Lifesaver gummies
Skittles
M&m
Dove
Snickers
Twix
Milky way
3 musketeers

I will do full report when I get home.  I don’t type well on phone.

I don’t know what the allergy-friendly treats were.


----------



## pangyal

disneyfanlincoln said:


> I attended cruella, we saw fireworks from main street near shops , my view was good not crowded easy to pop back in between fireworks and parade. The hub was only reserved for parade but parade characters make an extra special fuss of cruella guests...


Thank you for posting your experience! It’s very helpful as I am on the verge of cancelling our Cruella booking.

Can you please confirm for me whether the reserved area was in fact only cordoned off on Main Street after the fireworks, not before? And you did not watch the fireworks from anywhere near Cruella’s, correct? May I ask what time you got your spot on Main Street to watch the fireworks?

Thank you so much


----------



## Disneybound!!

FoxC63 said:


> *Spoil Allert!*
> 
> CRUELLA'S HALLOWEEN HIDEAWAY REVIEW Mickey's Not So Scary Party | Food, Drinks, Parade Viewing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cruella's Halloween Hide-A-Way Experience and parade



Thanks so much for these!  After watching these and reading other reviews from this thread, I think I've talked myself out of Cruella's, and now I'm considering the Plaza dessert party instead.  I can't thank you, and everyone else, enough for all of the help and information!


----------



## pangyal

Disneybound!! said:


> Thanks so much for these!  After watching these and reading other reviews from this thread, *I think I've talked myself out of Cruella's, and now I'm considering the Plaza dessert party instead.*  I can't thank you, and everyone else, enough for all of the help and information!


I am in exactly the same boat. I feel that many people are, to be honest.


----------



## theHEN

Best Aunt said:


> Trick-or-treat summary:
> Gogo Squeeze at Carousel of Progress.
> Everywhere else it was various versions of:
> Starburst
> Lifesaver gummies
> Skittles
> M&m
> Dove
> Snickers
> Twix
> Milky way
> 3 musketeers
> 
> I will do full report when I get home.  I don’t type well on phone.
> 
> I don’t know what the allergy-friendly treats were.


 Thank you SO much!!


----------



## scullylam

I have a question about Country Bears and Tiki Room.  Before the party, do you think it is possible to be able and do both of these attractions in the 4pm hour when you get into the park?


----------



## Wdw1015

theHEN said:


> Hello!
> I know it has been asked a few times already but I've yet to see anyone answer, what was the candy/treats given out for the trick or treaters?
> We are going October 1st  and I'm trying to get all the info I can now to fully prepare! DD will need an allergy bag but DS and I are all about that candy life.




This is 3 gallon size bags worth


----------



## theHEN

Wdw1015 said:


> View attachment 426913
> 
> This is 3 gallon size bags worth


Thank you!! Yay for candy!!!


----------



## ashleyrm

RedmonFamily said:


> I have a question about changing party days. We bought tickets to go on Tuesday because I was worried our flights on Sunday would be cutting it too close. Now we are arriving at 12:30 which should give us plenty of time to get to the party. Is it possible to change the dates for the tickets we bought? they are the same price. Thanks all!


 
Agree with others. Usually if you call Disney and explain the situation they will do it for you.  If they hesitate, call back and try again.  That usually works for me.  Good luck!


----------



## Crystal_Marie

FoxC63 said:


> This sounds more doable.  Did you find out what time the characters meet and where their located?  I'd probably do 7 Dwarfs first as their line stays long, like all night.  Then do Pooh and save Moana for later like after the second parade.
> I believe the rides with overlays are going to cost you time anywhere between 30-45 minutes and Space may take up to an hour.  It's really hard to say as we've only had one party and I'm not sure if the new Unlimited Party Pass is going to increase them.  Have you read any reviews from those who attended the first party?  There's a lot of information there to further assist you in creating your itinerary.


Thanks Fox !! I have been keeping up from the threads since the party started. I will try and keep up with them until we leave for Disney. I appreciate your advice


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Plaza dessert folks:what time did you leave to find a spot?  Any tips on where to sit/stand?


----------



## BraveLittleToaster2

I'd assume genie Aladdin Jasmine etc meet where they normally do during regular hours to the side of the magic carpets. Where does jafar meet?? Closer to jungle cruise side?? Need to know where to line up!


----------



## lovingeire

I spent some time today working on my party plan.  It seemed like people were in line for Jack and Sally super early.  I know previously I was first 10 people getting in line at a little before 4.  (Entered with party ticket.)  I have an AP and could enter earlier, but my family does not. So I'll be watching reports from parties closely to monitor the timing.  I originally was going to do a Peter Pan FP, but remember the line being super long for HM so might do that instead.  But then I need to find time to get back over for the MagicShots.  Right now here is my tentative plan, but I'm still totally tweaking it. (We don't go till Halloween night, which I expect to be packed!)

*3:00* - Arrive at MK (get in at 3:45-ish and go straight to Jack & Sally)
*take Headless Horseman on way in?
*bypass and/or SotMK card before or after J&S

*4:00-5:20pm *- Jack & Sally (Hope to be towards the front of the line-ish.)

*5:10pm-5:30pm:* Haunted Mansion FastPass.

*5:35pm-6:20pm:* SDMT FastPass (will try to hit this as early in the window as possible previously rode around 6pm with this plan, but could have riden earlier.)
*could reverse FP order as well so walking past CHH after HM?

*Grab dinner at Columbia Harbor House to go via mobile ordering.  Will eat in Pooh & friends line.  (Think it’s possible to mobile order before getting on Mine Train or just order when we get off?)

*6:20 – 7:30:* Pooh & Gang (making their first set)

*7:35 – 8:15:* Donald & Daisy M&G
*ToT at Storybook Circus Train Station (either tag team or hit on way there or back.)
*If time might check others in this area, but doubtful on Halloween

*8:15 - 8:30:* *ToT at Ariel’s Grotto, Pinnochio's Village Haus & Philharmagic depending on lines & time.

*8:30 - 8:50: *Magic Shots on Main St.

*8:50 - 9:30:* Stake out spot and watch 1st Boo to You Parade

*9:30 – 9:40:* Ride BTMR (two years ago rode BTMR at 9:15 after parade so might have more extra time between parade and fireworks?)
*ToT at Splash
*Depending on where we sit might do MagicShots at HM here then head to Thunder Mountain?

*9:40 – 10:00: *Ride Pirates
*ToT at Jungle Cruise

*10:05 - 10:30:* Fireworks (thoughts on watching from train station area or worth going to hub? Do not think my husband will want to be a sardine right in front of the castle)

*10:30 - 10:50:* Vampire Mickey

*10:50 - 11:05:* Headless Horseman MagicShot (I really have no clue how my little kids will do late at night with pictures, but would prefer this shot when dark. Ideally I’d do it on the way out, but not even sure how late they’ll last! We may have to rent a park stroller for them!)

*11:05 - 11:30:* Space Mountain or Lotso (Littles probably won’t ride Space so…)
*ToT Carousel of Progress & Monster’s Inc

*11:40 - 11:50:* Teacups

*11:50 - 12:15:* Hocus Pocus Villain Spectacular

Hit Headless Horseman and any other MagicShots or shop on the way out.


----------



## Wdw1015

Halloweenqueen said:


> Plaza dessert folks:what time did you leave to find a spot?  Any tips on where to sit/stand?


We got in line to check in around 8:30 and it was about 9:15 when we were done with desserts. We didn’t go right to the garden area though. We rode tea cups and did some shopping. Went back to plaza around 9:50 or so. Stood in the back along the rail and had a perfect view. This gives you something to lean against and also has maybe a 2 inch curb thing for kids to stand on if need be. Learned that tip on here!


----------



## chinarider

I think we have decided to cancel our Cruella's reservation.... was excited about this but......don't think after reading the reviews that it would fit into our thoughts for the evening.... Sure wish they brought back Club Villain


----------



## GADisneyDad14

A detailed Tony’s review with lots of pics and event logistics commentary, if so inclined.   FYI.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163169876665675784


----------



## Rivergirl2005

If we are at MK before the party, like 11-2, can we purchase mnssp ornaments or pins and have them sent to the front of the park?


----------



## ashleyrm

chinarider said:


> I think we have decided to cancel our Cruella's reservation.... was excited about this but......don't think after reading the reviews that it would fit into our thoughts for the evening.... Sure wish they brought back Club Villain



Club Villain was amazing. I would do it again in a heartbeat.


----------



## Disneybound!!

disneyfanlincoln said:


> Here’s my  experience of cruella add on.  Just got home after a overnight flight so apologies in advance for typos. For my family it was worth it. This was our first party, we arrived at 2.30, did haunted mansion, dwarfs mine train and met Mickey using fast passes then had tea at the plaza before party started. Got party bands from inside the park, got a few photos, did pirates and both sides of space mountain, did a few treat trails including monsters inc. I felt part was really crowded and we were flagging by 9 pm so we went to check in for cruella. Staff were very specific that tables were first come first serve but you can pop in and out at will showing you cruella armband. Cruella opened promptly at 9.30 pm. Staff were waiting on entry with trays of drinks to take as you entered. We easily found a table and and had drinks. The drinks were plentiful and included red and white wine, beer, cider, sparking wine plus soft drinks. There were 2 bars set up to serve drinks throughout the night. I really liked the food offerings, lots of little nibbles pizza, meatballs, spinach dip, ravioli together with fruit and cheese and deserts. Staff were very attentive and made you feel welcome. I saw cruella come out for photos 3 times, she took time with guests and engaged them with conversation. It never felt too crowded but it was a media event that night so many bloggers and vloggers were taking pictures of the food which was funny. We saw the parade from reserved viewing. It’s true you could get a good view without the reserved viewing but I felt the parade characters gave us more attention. Personally I enjoyed the view and the less stress atmosphere. We watched fireworks from mainstreet and got a good view. We also went back to cruellas after the parade and food and drink was still plentiful. Over all cruella made the event for us. I didn’t enjoy the actual party, too hot and crowded but cruellas was a peaceful oasis that stopped us going mad and made us feel special. Yes it did cut in to party time but I think it was worth it.



What a great review!  Thank you!  However, now I'm waffling back towards Cruella's...ugh.  I have to just pull the trigger, and be done with it.


----------



## ashleyrm

GADisneyDad14 said:


> A detailed Tony’s review with lots of pics and event logistics commentary, if so inclined.   FYI.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163169876665675784



I had friends at the Cruella event and they said it was overrun with the media people who basically spent time taking photos, scooping up food and then dashing out for the fireworks.  I'm not sure I would judge the event by the first night.  The two people I know who went enjoyed it.


----------



## MelOhioDis

RJstanis said:


> $69, you can purchase it on the app after you take your first picture in the park and its loaded for you to view. Theres no prepay discount like the normal memory maker.
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's not event specific either, and can buy any day at the parks, but I'm not 100 on that.




You’re correct! We bought it for our one day trip to MK for our engagement back in April. I didn’t know you could buy it on the app though! That would have saved me 40 minutes in line!


----------



## disneyfanlincoln

ashleyrm said:


> I had friends at the Cruella event and they said it was overrun with the media people who basically spent time taking photos, scooping up food and then dashing out for the fireworks.  I'm not sure I would judge the event by the first night.  The two people I know who went enjoyed it.


 
I totally agree it was overrun with media but it made for amusing people watching. Also don’t judge the food by the photos being quoted by bloggers. I watched them taking them and let’s just say you could choose to make it look good or choose to make it look bad depending on which pictures you choose to post. The staff were very busy refilling food and clearing up all night.  I enjoyed the night but it was what I expected. To be fair I’m not a foodie but I can be particular about wine and the red was good. Top tip the black icing on the fudge brownie stains your teeth temporarily black, again I thought it was funny but cast members we spoke to said some people had complained.


----------



## disneyfanlincoln

FoxC63 said:


> Which location did you get your party wristbands and what time did they start?  Thank you!  And thanks for a very detailed review, very helpful!


I got mine from city hall at about 6.00 pm after our plaza dinner.



Alabama Minnie said:


> Was there seats at the reserved viewing or did you have to stand? Also, where was the reserved viewing located? Thanks!



No seats just standing or sitting at the curb. The reserved viewing is near the flag post.


pangyal said:


> Thank you for posting your experience! It’s very helpful as I am on the verge of cancelling our Cruella booking.
> 
> Can you please confirm for me whether the reserved area was in fact only cordoned off on Main Street after the fireworks, not before? And you did not watch the fireworks from anywhere near Cruella’s, correct? May I ask what time you got your spot on Main Street to watch the fireworks?
> 
> Thank you so much



Yes the reserved viewing was for second parade only and not cordoned off for fireworks but I got a great fire of the fireworks and pictures coming out Of cruellas  two minutes before it started and walking a very small way up mainstreet. So I was fairly near cruellas and we went back to cruellas straight after by choice. My spot was not crowded and I got some great photos. So I got my spot for the fireworks about 10.13 pm.


----------



## SimplyTink

mommy-3 said:


> Where oh where did you find that canister treat bag? We're going as Monster Inc too.
> That is simply adorable!!


Hi! I actually got a yellow gift bag and bought a high quality 8x10 pic of the canister off RedBubble trimmed it and glued it on.

xo Tink


----------



## CampbellzSoup

My exact priority:

Get photos with:
Mickey
Minnie
Goofy
Donald

Squeeze some rides in, candy the new fireworks show and castle stage show.

Otherwise anything else is extra!

Think I can get the fab 4 within an hour? Yes


----------



## Tooth Fairy

What time should we arrive at MK to be some of the first in the park? I have a  PP fp that with grace period expires at 4:20. So trying get to PP asap!


----------



## KayMichigan

So do they spend several days putting up the decorations, or is it an overnight thing?


----------



## MrsRoyale

Hello all, 

I'm sure this was asked before but got lost somewhere in the over 180 pages so I'll ask here again...Can anyone confirm if DVC members are still allowed in at 2PM on party days?

Also, another question...since we are not using park tickets for the party, are you still allowed to do FP+? We are DVC memebers and were planning on arriving at 2PM, and we have two FP+ for before the party, would I still be able to use those? Does that make any sense?


----------



## Best Aunt

BraveLittleToaster2 said:


> I'd assume genie Aladdin Jasmine etc meet where they normally do during regular hours to the side of the magic carpets. Where does jafar meet?? Closer to jungle cruise side?? Need to know where to line up!



Jafar has his own line.  It is right next to the other line, near the magic carpets.



Tooth Fairy said:


> What time should we arrive at MK to be some of the first in the park? I have a  PP fp that with grace period expires at 4:20. So trying get to PP asap!



Well if someone has an Annual Pass they can enter the park at any time and just wander over to get their party wrist bands.

If someone is a dvc member (possibly dvc blue card member, didn’t look at rules), they can enter at 2:00 with their party ticket.

If somebody is not attending the party but has an annual pass or is using a day on a regular pass they can enter the magic kingdom any time.

If you have a party ticket but not AP or DVC or regular ticket, you will not be first in the park.


----------



## AngiTN

reluctantredhead said:


> Thanks to everyone who wrote them for all of the fantastic reviews and details about the party!
> 
> Quick question...has anyone done both the dessert party and Cruella's in the same night yet?  I know there are several of us who have reservations for both, and I was just curious about how the logistics of attending both played out.  TIA!


I can't fathom how it would be possible to do both
You need to head to Cruella to check in before fireworks. That alone tells me you don't can't do both. If you tried you pay full price but only do half of at least one event.


----------



## MATTERHORN

RedmonFamily said:


> I have a question about changing party days. We bought tickets to go on Tuesday because I was worried our flights on Sunday would be cutting it too close. Now we are arriving at 12:30 which should give us plenty of time to get to the party. Is it possible to change the dates for the tickets we bought? they are the same price. Thanks all!




We changed ours at guest services just last week! So it's definitely possible!


----------



## AngiTN

Alabama Minnie said:


> Was there seats at the reserved viewing or did you have to stand? Also, where was the reserved viewing located? Thanks!





pangyal said:


> Thank you for posting your experience! It’s very helpful as I am on the verge of cancelling our Cruella booking.
> 
> Can you please confirm for me whether the reserved area was in fact only cordoned off on Main Street after the fireworks, not before? And you did not watch the fireworks from anywhere near Cruella’s, correct? May I ask what time you got your spot on Main Street to watch the fireworks?
> 
> Thank you so much


Couldn't tell if these got answered
You can not see any fireworks from Tony's
You must walk out to Main St. This was easily done a few minutes before the show
Parade viewing is only roped off during the 2nd parade. It's standing or sit on the curb/ground
It's at the flag pole


----------



## GADisneyDad14

KayMichigan said:


> So do they spend several days putting up the decorations, or is it an overnight thing?



The first reports of decorations were last Monday and it was complete, I believe, by Wednesday.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

MrsRoyale said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm sure this was asked before but got lost somewhere in the over 180 pages so I'll ask here again...Can anyone confirm if DVC members are still allowed in at 2PM on party days?
> 
> Also, another question...since we are not using park tickets for the party, are you still allowed to do FP+? We are DVC memebers and were planning on arriving at 2PM, and we have two FP+ for before the party, would I still be able to use those? Does that make any sense?



Yes, DVC blue card holders can get in at 2pm with a party ticket.  

Yes, a party ticket will allow FPs to be booked and used under most circumstances.


----------



## wuzzle02

AngiTN said:


> Couldn't tell if these got answered
> You can not see any fireworks from Tony's
> You must walk out to Main St. This was easily done a few minutes before the show
> Parade viewing is only roped off during the 2nd parade. It's standing or sit on the curb/ground
> It's at the flag pole


Were you able to clearly see the projections from the fireworks spot you got just a few minutes before?


----------



## AngiTN

wuzzle02 said:


> Were you able to clearly see the projections from the fireworks spot you got just a few minutes before?


Projections, yes
All fireworks, no. Some are of to the sides
Granted you have what's become the required kids on shoulders that will block what was otherwise you're clear view, causing you to need to shift around


----------



## reluctantredhead

Cluelyss said:


> I posted this upthread, but don’t know how to link to my original post, so I just cut and paste. Bottom line - yes, it’s possible.
> 
> “We are actually considering it ourselves. My "plan" is to attend the fireworks dessert party, watch the show from the garden, then head to Tony's for Cruella's. We may snack a bit (if we're at all hungry again yet), meet Cruella, and head out to the flagpole around 11:15/11:30. This gives us 45 minutes to an hour to relax at Tony's before the parade, then will likely head back in to Tony's to wait for the crowds to clear out. I know I would NOT be getting my money's worth out of treats at Cruella's by doing it this way, but let's be honest, I'm paying for the view, not the food.”


 @Cluelyss did you go to the first party?  If so, how did attending both Cruella's and the dessert party work out?

Thank you to those who have already replied.    I do appreciate that we won't be getting the full value out of each of these parties, and that we will be foregoing other things by doing both of them, but we are ok with that on this trip (we are APs and make several per year).  We really attend MNSSHP to see the parade and fireworks, buy some merch, maybe do a little trick or treating, and just to soak up the festive atmosphere and look at all the cool costumes.  Last year I think we rode 1 ride...we definitely do the parties differently now that we are older and the majority of our trips are child-free.


----------



## RJstanis

CampbellzSoup said:


> My exact priority:
> 
> Get photos with:
> Mickey
> Minnie
> Goofy
> Donald
> 
> Squeeze some rides in, candy the new fireworks show and castle stage show.
> 
> Otherwise anything else is extra!
> 
> Think I can get the fab 4 within an hour? Yes



If you wait until after 11pm you can _typically_ knock out 3 of your fab 4 that are in Storybook Circus area within 20ish+/- minutes.


----------



## AngiTN

I think the bigger thing is what are you gaining from the events? The 2nd parade is super easy to watch from the effect same vantage point you get by doing the party at Tony's. It really has nothing to do with cutting time away when you gain something from the event. But if you are only going to get parade viewing it's just not necessary. 

We don't go to the party for much more that watching the special shows and soaking in atmosphere. With the party at Tony's we got all that plus could watch fireworks. We got our money's worth on beverages alone


----------



## monique5

kitkat4622 said:


> sorry if these questions have been asked.
> 1. is there a map available online showing the treat sites, and character meets?
> 2. is the upper level of the train station open for viewing of the parade, just curious.



#1 - See Post #1


----------



## PPFlight75

We have a quick trip down to see Illuminations one last time  so I added a MNSSHP!
We will be attending September 20th!! 
No major plans. We hope to ride a few rides, do some ToTing, see the parade and fireworks. So excited!!


----------



## SoosieQ

SoosieQ said:


> Quick question, I know that you can buy merch in the bypass however can you get the AP merch there and the discount?


I asked this yesterday but it looks like it has been buried quite a few pages back in the party add on talk . Can anyone answer?


----------



## Cluelyss

reluctantredhead said:


> @Cluelyss did you go to the first party?  If so, how did attending both Cruella's and the dessert party work out?
> 
> Thank you to those who have already replied.    I do appreciate that we won't be getting the full value out of each of these parties, and that we will be foregoing other things by doing both of them, but we are ok with that on this trip (we are APs and make several per year).  We really attend MNSSHP to see the parade and fireworks, buy some merch, maybe do a little trick or treating, and just to soak up the festive atmosphere and look at all the cool costumes.  Last year I think we rode 1 ride...we definitely do the parties differently now that we are older and the majority of our trips are child-free.


I did not - our party is not until 9/2. However I am contemplating canceling Cruella’s so I may not be able to report back after all. I’m worried more about the time suck of doing both as our party “to do” list is mounting LOL Just not sure we can be done with “party stuff” by the dessert party. Still noodling....
But I stand by the plan I posted earlier, it will definitely work, as long as you don’t have a ton of other party priorities. Will report back for sure if we keep them both!


----------



## Pdollar88

osufeth24 said:


> As much of a big deal I made about the bands, especially the Hocus Pocus ones, I'll be interested to see when they sell out.  They only made 2,000.


I’m really hoping I can get one (there 9/13). I’ve had a Hocus Pocus poster framed by my bed since I was 5.


----------



## bmscott

Hi all! I’ve been lurking on this thread for a few months and am attending my first party this year. This is our 4th trip in 5 years but I’m totally clueless on MNSSHP other than what I’ve read on here. I’m an overplanner (like many here) - how does this ook? Where do you think things will take more or less time than allocated? It’ll be me, DH, and our two small children and we mainly want to soak in the atmosphere, possibly meet a few characters, and see the parade/fireworks.

4:00 FPP Mickey
4:30-5:30 Dinner at Plaza
5:30-6:15 Two FPPs in Fantasyland
6:15 Meet Pooh and gang (when do they start meeting? Is this line long?)
7:30-7:45 Disney junior jam
- Mad tea party if extra time
8:00-8:45 Lotso (how long is his line typically?)
- Peoplemover if time 
8:45-9:15 Wait for parade in Frontierland
9:15-9:45 BTMRR
9:45 Fireworks


----------



## FoxC63

Pdollar88 said:


> I’m really hoping I can get one (there 9/13). I’ve had a Hocus Pocus poster framed by my bed since I was 5.



Now that's fandom hands down!


----------



## MinnieSweetheart

reluctantredhead said:


> @Cluelyss did you go to the first party?  If so, how did attending both Cruella's and the dessert party work out?
> 
> Thank you to those who have already replied.    I do appreciate that we won't be getting the full value out of each of these parties, and that we will be foregoing other things by doing both of them, but we are ok with that on this trip (we are APs and make several per year).  We really attend MNSSHP to see the parade and fireworks, buy some merch, maybe do a little trick or treating, and just to soak up the festive atmosphere and look at all the cool costumes.  Last year I think we rode 1 ride...we definitely do the parties differently now that we are older and the majority of our trips are child-free.



You would spend less to upgrade to a party pass. If you’re going longer than a weekend, I think I’d do that so then you could focus on fireworks at one party and good parade spot at the next.


----------



## FoxC63

CampbellzSoup said:


> Fox I thought it was an additional 75 dollars but 99!?  No way!





FoxC63 said:


> What, you don't think meeting Cruella is worth it?!   Seriously, last call is at 12:15 and the door closes at 12:30 so when the mass exodus implodes you can sit back with a tasty drink and wave


And these are who you'll be waiving to:

Aug 16th Party, photo by:   Josh


----------



## FoxC63

Woof!  Line for Space Mountain

Aug 16th by:  Josh

I think I'll just walk on BTMR, put in my AirPods, close my eyes and enjoy the ride!  This line is crazy!


----------



## Cluelyss

bmscott said:


> Hi all! I’ve been lurking on this thread for a few months and am attending my first party this year. This is our 4th trip in 5 years but I’m totally clueless on MNSSHP other than what I’ve read on here. I’m an overplanner (like many here) - how does this ook? Where do you think things will take more or less time than allocated? It’ll be me, DH, and our two small children and we mainly want to soak in the atmosphere, possibly meet a few characters, and see the parade/fireworks.
> 
> 4:00 FPP Mickey
> 4:30-5:30 Dinner at Plaza
> 5:30-6:15 Two FPPs in Fantasyland
> 6:15 Meet Pooh and gang (when do they start meeting? Is this line long?)
> 7:30-7:45 Disney junior jam
> - Mad tea party if extra time
> 8:00-8:45 Lotso (how long is his line typically?)
> - Peoplemover if time
> 8:45-9:15 Wait for parade in Frontierland
> 9:15-9:45 BTMRR
> 9:45 Fireworks


Hello and welcome!!

Pooh and gang do command long lines and they start meeting at 6:30. Lining up around 615 will likely not get you into their first set, so you may be there until 8. Arriving by 5:45, if possible, should have you in their first set and out of their line around 7.

Lotso’s line averages 20-30 minutes, so I’d plan to head there right after the fireworks for the shortest wait. We met him with a 10ish minute wait that way a few years ago. 

Where do you plan to watch the fireworks from? The parade will be past you in Frontierland around 9:35, so as long as you’re not looking for a center spot on Main Street you should have time to hop on BTMRR between the parade and FW. 

Feel free to make any changes to your itinerary and post the revised plan here - always happy to review and help!!


----------



## Mousemom234

Apologies if I missed this somewhere in the last 180+ pages 

Are the tickets mailed, 'will-call' or no physical ticket and just linked to your MDE Plans ?
If mailed, how long do they take to arrive ?

Thanks


----------



## Lsdolphin

OhhBother said:


> To the person asking about how crowded the plaza dessert party was since there was no “after” crowd - it was CROWDED. By far, it was the most crowded dessert party/plaza viewing I’ve ever been to, and I’ve been to a lot. It’s clear they’re selling a ton of tickets to the plaza dessert party. The entire plaza area was full for the fireworks. And the dessert party itself was completely full. At times, people checking in had to wait for others to leave to get a table - I’d never seen that before.




Thank you for your report! From all the posts about the long waits to check in for party I had a feeling they were going to increase number of people for the one plaza garden party! I'm going to keep our reservation for the Terrace Party and hope they don't also increase number of people attending that party as well.


----------



## RAPstar

I feel like I have a fairly simple touring plan for the party this year, though it helps I'm spending the day at MK as well. 

eat dinner around 3, hang around Tiki Room till they start the line for Moana, meet Moana, do whatever till 9ish and then find a spot for the fireworks, probably use the same spot or move slightly for late parade, hit whatever we can before close (BTMR probably, would like to fit Space in there but just depends on the line).


----------



## jhoannam

ksromack said:


> You have a beautiful family


Thank you!


----------



## DeluxePrincess

Thank you to everyone who posted their experiences with the party this year.  I originally had booked a dessert party, but decided to cancel. This will likely be our one and only Halloween party ever,  as DH is rarely ever free during this time.  The characters and ride overlays are our top priority.  I'm afraid we  will be stuck in a character line when our time to check in  comes around.  While the updated fireworks look amazing, I can't justify the time we will waste checking in.


----------



## Lsdolphin

GADisneyDad14 said:


> A detailed Tony’s review with lots of pics and event logistics commentary, if so inclined.   FYI.



Ouch!  Was considering this mainly fir the parade viewing....


----------



## Ashmishgab

disneyfanlincoln said:


> Here’s my  experience of cruella add on.  Just got home after a overnight flight so apologies in advance for typos. For my family it was worth it. This was our first party, we arrived at 2.30, did haunted mansion, dwarfs mine train and met Mickey using fast passes then had tea at the plaza before party started. Got party bands from inside the park, got a few photos, did pirates and both sides of space mountain, did a few treat trails including monsters inc. I felt part was really crowded and we were flagging by 9 pm so we went to check in for cruella. Staff were very specific that tables were first come first serve but you can pop in and out at will showing you cruella armband. Cruella opened promptly at 9.30 pm. Staff were waiting on entry with trays of drinks to take as you entered. We easily found a table and and had drinks. The drinks were plentiful and included red and white wine, beer, cider, sparking wine plus soft drinks. There were 2 bars set up to serve drinks throughout the night. I really liked the food offerings, lots of little nibbles pizza, meatballs, spinach dip, ravioli together with fruit and cheese and deserts. Staff were very attentive and made you feel welcome. I saw cruella come out for photos 3 times, she took time with guests and engaged them with conversation. It never felt too crowded but it was a media event that night so many bloggers and vloggers were taking pictures of the food which was funny. We saw the parade from reserved viewing. It’s true you could get a good view without the reserved viewing but I felt the parade characters gave us more attention. Personally I enjoyed the view and the less stress atmosphere. We watched fireworks from mainstreet and got a good view. We also went back to cruellas after the parade and food and drink was still plentiful. Over all cruella made the event for us. I didn’t enjoy the actual party, too hot and crowded but cruellas was a peaceful oasis that stopped us going mad and made us feel special. Yes it did cut in to party time but I think it was worth it.


Is 9 the earliest you can check-in for Cruella’s? I was watching the live stream and thought I heard the CM say something about only being able to check-in if your entire group was there, can you confirm this? I was hoping that I would be able to check-in for our group while they waited for a good spot for the first parade but when I heard that I knew this was going to be a problem.


----------



## jhoannam

Waiting to board our flight home. Here is my review. We had FPs for M&M at Town square, SDMT & Splash.
We did M&M at 4:00, waited 20 minutes. Then grabbed our Sorcerer’s card.
Did SDMT, followed by splash. It was 6:12 when we got in line for BTMR, should have been a 15 minute wait but the ride went down for about 20 minutes. Decided to place a mobile order at Peco’s, that turned out to be a terrible idea. We waited 30 minutes to get our food, I know it was probably ready in 10 but the CMs must have all been new. There were no mobile orders coming out, it was my first time using MO so I had no idea how it worked. After 25 minutes we asked to speak to the manager and he helped one person and then wasn’t seen again. I finally was able to flag down a CM that knew exactly where to find my order, I didn’t get a text until an hour later. I really don’t think they were prepared for the masses.
At 7:45 we walked to PoC and the line was super long, again I don’t think they expect these many people, the line was all the way to JC thankfully it moved fast, posted 35, actual 10. ToT lines were long but moved fast 5-10 each line.
Went to HM, posted 40 actual 20... people were leaving the line because it was snaked at the beginning but not towards ride entrance.
It was 8pm and Frontierland was already crowded with parade watcher. We checked into Cruella’s at 9:15 then headed to Tomorrowland to ride SM. Space had a 50 minute posted wait and the line was probably 30 feet out the door, we moved on to Speedway, they were only running half so we waited 20 minutes, after that SM was only posted at 30 minutes, we waited about that. LOVED it in the dark, highlight of the night.
We went to the hub to watch the fireworks, loved it wished we would have been able to see more of it but I’m sure other reviewers have noted how packed it was.
After we headed to Tony’s to enjoy the food & beverages. If I were to do it again I would NOT do Cruella’s. The food was not good, my 11 year old can make better brownies and desserts. There was plenty of good enough viewing spots around 11pm near the front of the park. We ended up just spending the rest of the party at Tony’s because we were too tired to walk anywhere else, it was day 6 for us so we were exhausted.
I wish we would have done the Plaza viewing area party, although from the little I read I think that was crowded too.
We didn’t get much done at the party, the walkways felt more crowded than any other day at MK during this trip, people were rude but I think we were all just annoyed by the crowds and how unprepared the CMs appeared.

We had a much better time during the 2016 & 2018 sold out parties.


----------



## jhoannam

Lsdolphin said:


> Ouch!  Was considering this mainly fir the parade viewing....


100% agree


----------



## tamlav

Just curious? How would you rate the crowds of MNSSHP to just a normal day at MK. On a scale 1-10 what crowd level would MNSSHP be compared to a normal day at MK?


----------



## Ashmishgab

jhoannam said:


> Waiting to board our flight home. Here is my review. We had FPs for M&M at Town square, SDMT & Splash.
> We did M&M at 4:00, waited 20 minutes. Then grabbed our Sorcerer’s card.
> Did SDMT, followed by splash. It was 6:12 when we got in line for BTMR, should have been a 15 minute wait but the ride went down for about 20 minutes. Decided to place a mobile order at Peco’s, that turned out to be a terrible idea. We waited 30 minutes to get our food, I know it was probably ready in 10 but the CMs must have all been new. There were no mobile orders coming out, it was my first time using MO so I had no idea how it worked. After 25 minutes we asked to speak to the manager and he helped one person and then wasn’t seen again. I finally was able to flag down a CM that knew exactly where to find my order, I didn’t get a text until an hour later. I really don’t think they were prepared for the masses.
> At 7:45 we walked to PoC and the line was super long, again I don’t think they expect these many people, the line was all the way to JC thankfully it moved fast, posted 35, actual 10. ToT lines were long but moved fast 5-10 each line.
> Went to HM, posted 40 actual 20... people were leaving the line because it was snaked at the beginning but not towards ride entrance.
> It was 8pm and Frontierland was already crowded with parade watcher. We checked into Cruella’s at 8:15 then headed to Tomorrowland to ride SM. Space had a 50 minute posted wait and the line was probably 30 feet out the door, we moved on to Speedway, they were only running half so we waited 20 minutes, after that SM was only posted at 30 minutes, we waited about that. LOVED it in the dark, highlight of the night.
> We went to the hub to watch the fireworks, loved it wished we would have been able to see more of it but I’m sure other reviewers have noted how packed it was.
> After we headed to Tony’s to enjoy the food & beverages. If I were to do it again I would NOT do Cruella’s. The food was not good, my 11 year old can make better brownies and desserts. There was plenty of good enough viewing spots around 11pm near the front of the park. We ended up just spending the rest of the party at Tony’s because we were too tired to walk anywhere else, it was day 6 for us so we were exhausted.
> I wish we would have done the Plaza viewing area party, although from the little I read I think that was crowded too.
> We didn’t get much done at the party, the walkways felt more crowded than any other day at MK during this trip, people were rude but I think we were all just annoyed by the crowds and how unprepared the CMs appeared.
> 
> We had a much better time during the 2016 & 2018 sold out parties.


Just want to make sure this wasn’t a typo. You were able to check-in for Cruella’s @ 8:15? Maybe I missed it somewhere but I don’t think I was able to find any info on when exactly we can check-in, even on my confirmation it didn’t say.


----------



## mesaboy2

tamlav said:


> Just curious? How would you rate the crowds of MNSSHP to just a normal day at MK. On a scale 1-10 what crowd level would MNSSHP be compared to a normal day at MK?



For party-specific offerings (parade, fireworks, characters), MNSSHP will seem more crowded.  For attractions offered during any normal day (most rides), less.


----------



## rteetz

GADisneyDad14 said:


> A detailed Tony’s review with lots of pics and event logistics commentary, if so inclined.   FYI.


What a great use of the twitter link feature!


----------



## BadgerGirl84

We are attending our first party on 9/20. I’ve so enjoyed reading the reviews and planning tips from everyone. 

Perhaps it’s been mentioned before, but has anyone ever met up with a generous DVC-er through the Dis who has included them in the 2pm early entry? I believe each member can bring 7 or 8 guests? Just seems like an awesome way to spread some pixie dust.


----------



## FoxC63

BadgerGirl84 said:


> We are attending our first party on 9/20. I’ve so enjoyed reading the reviews and planning tips from everyone.
> 
> Perhaps it’s been mentioned before, but has anyone ever met up with a generous DVC-er through the Dis who has included them in the 2pm early entry? I believe each member can bring 7 or 8 guests? Just seems like an awesome way to spread some pixie dust.


Yes a fellow DISer was dusted.  It's nice to know how generous some can be as not everyone can afford DVC & AP's.


----------



## jhoannam

Ashmishgab said:


> Just want to make sure this wasn’t a typo. You were able to check-in for Cruella’s @ 8:15? Maybe I missed it somewhere but I don’t think I was able to find any info on when exactly we can check-in, even on my confirmation it didn’t say.


Sorry, I meant 9:15pm... typo... I’ll edit my post.


----------



## 123SA

A few more comments from the first party

Garden dessert party
we got in line at 830 to check in, I don't remember it taking long.  They didn't start until 845 I think, but it moved okay once it started.
3 of us sat and ate, while two went immediately to the garden to scope out a spot  -- this was entirely unnecessary.  There was plenty of room next me at the start of the fireworks. I really wish my kids had done anything else other than sit there and wait.  They did see some of the first parade. My youngest was exhausted (day 21 of our trip and we'd been at MK since 9am)  so the rest probably was good for him.

Based on the crowd outside the dessert party area, I am so glad I went with this option.  It's been a long time since I'd seen Hallowishes, so I can't really compare the two.   I enjoyed the fireworks show.   We all did.

PLEASE take note of this  -- I was very surprised that there were so many people leaning up against the fence outside the dessert party.  I assumed that this would not be allowed and at 10:10, the whole fence line was mobbed with people, some of whom had been there since the first parade.  At 10:13, security came by and moved them all out.  Good for dessert party viewers, especially kids and those in wheelchairs.  However, I felt bad for the people who been standing there for for so long to find out 2 minutes before the show that they were not in a viewing area.  I didn't understand why someone hadn't told them sooner.

It was very difficult getting out of the dessert party.  I suggest leaving through the spot you enter, not the gate that is facing  the castle.

We fought our way through this crowd into Adventureland and over the bridge that exits near the Liberty tree gazebo  - -this was a happy accident.  We got pushed this way, but it was the less crowded path.  We went behind the Christmas shop and came out to the parade path.  We staked out a spot in between the Liberty Tree and Diamond (blah blah I forget its whole name).   This was a great spot as I got parade photos as it came around a bend.   They were not letting people stand on the wall.      I'm short and I wanted good photos, I did need to go get this spot.  If you have kids, you need to go get a spot on the rope line.  However, there was standing room behind me when the parade started.

Again, I wish my kids had just left their bags holding their spots and went and did something.  It was about 10:50 when we sat for the parade, with a start time of 11:15, it seemed like they wouldn't have time to do much, but the parade was late and didn't get to us until about 11:30.

After parade, we had a bathroom break, photopass with pumpkin at the hub and then found great spots for the show -- which also started late.  I think the whole night was late due to the float issue in the first parade.


----------



## 123SA

keishashadow said:


> Thanks to all for the real time information
> 
> Impatiently waiting for Cruella reports
> 
> 
> I’m hoping that CMs were checking for wristbands for the characters.




I was looking.  I didn't see anyone in line for a character without a wristband.  I did see people being turned away from the line.


----------



## 123SA

Halloweenqueen said:


> Plaza dessert folks:what time did you leave to find a spot?  Any tips on where to sit/stand?



I went into the spot around 9:15 I think.   2 of my kids went in around 9:00.   If you just want any spot in the garden area,  you can come in much later.  There were open spaces next to me during the show.   If you want a specific area, 9:15 was too early.   If you want a really specific spot...well I was there at 915 and had to share my spot described below.

The entire front fence was taped off for wheelchairs.

My kids stayed on the fence in the back all the way to the left as you face the castle.  They liked it, but it wasn't good for taking photos because of a post and a spotlight.

There is a topiary that is fenced off about 2/3 of the way into the dessert party area.  The gate that faces the castle is in front of this.   I was leaning up against that fence.   It gave me a good view of the castle without the pole and spotlight issues for photos.  It gave me something to rest against while standing.  Also, I had no intention of sitting on the concrete and  with this topiary at my back, I knew I didn't have to worry about anyone giving me grief over standing.

In the end, I think everyone stood up once the show started.  Of course, there were shoulder kids (not at all necessary in this location) but fortunately, the one in front of me managed to stay out of my line if sight.


----------



## tash439

SillySallySews said:


> My daughter said something about these mugs last week and I went searching for old threads to see if we should even *hope* of seeing them on our trip, lol. From what I could find, they announced the mugs in early August last year. The first report of someone actually seeing them was August 29th. They were only at a handful of resorts for a few days, disappeared completely for a couple weeks, and came back mid September. Availability was pretty sketchy all season. It would make more sense if they’d just put them out with all the other Halloween merch, and make plenty of them available since the demand is obviously very high.


Does anyone have a picture of these from last year? I guess I’ve never seen them before.


----------



## rastuso

Cluelyss said:


> Hello and welcome!!
> 
> Pooh and gang do command long lines and they start meeting at 6:30. Lining up around 615 will likely not get you into their first set, so you may be there until 8. Arriving by 5:45, if possible, should have you in their first set and out of their line around 7.
> 
> Lotso’s line averages 20-30 minutes, so I’d plan to head there right after the fireworks for the shortest wait. We met him with a 10ish minute wait that way a few years ago.
> 
> Where do you plan to watch the fireworks from? The parade will be past you in Frontierland around 9:35, so as long as you’re not looking for a center spot on Main Street you should have time to hop on BTMRR between the parade and FW.
> 
> Feel free to make any changes to your itinerary and post the revised plan here - always happy to review and help!!



Pooh's line is MADDENING.  Every group wants to hug everyone hello, give stupid gifts to everyone, take stupid pictures, take pictures with everyone individually, take group photo, hug everyone goodbye, get pic waving goodbye.  Then, oh hey, it's time for Pooh to go wrap gifts.  

Never again.


----------



## akayek31

I may have to add a second party!  I want to see Jasmine and the gang for me.  Facetime my granddaughter with Ariel and Moana.  Plus I never watch the fireworks so I had a 5-minute wait to meet the 7 dwarfs.  But this year I want to see the new fireworks and watch the parage and shop and meet all the characters.  Two parties may have to be!


----------



## BraveLittleToaster2

What is the wait for SDMT during the party? I have a little one who'd love to try it, but we weren't able to get fastpasses on a regular day.


----------



## mississippigirl90

Hi everyone! I've been following along with this thread and getting so excited for my very first Halloween party! I'll be attending with my brother (15). It's his first party as well, so we're in this together. We're not going until 10/4, and I'm thinking of also booking the party 10/6 to allow for some time to simply enjoy the party atmosphere. The special characters are our main priority. Not really into ToT, and the only ride we may try to catch is Space Mountain overlay.  I'd love comments or suggestions for my rough itinerary. Thanks!!

Leave Pop Century at 3 (Will have had late lunch/early dinner). Is this too early to leave? 
FP for BTMRR, Splash, Peter Pan
Get in line for Pooh Friends (line up at 5:30?)
Meet Queen of Hearts/Tweedles
Maybe meet Minnie/Donald & Daisy (depending on how lines look)
head to Adventureland 
Meet Jafar, Aladdin friends, Tarzan & Jane
Get snacks, check wait for Space Mountain, walk around
10:15 fireworks
11:15 Boo to You parade
12:00 Spelltacular show

Is this doable? Since it is our first party I really do want to walk around and experience everything, but I know we can't do it all. I'm thinking if we do the second party we could do more of the overlay rides and fit in time for the 7 Dwarves.

Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## Turkey Lurkey

So, other than hopping in line as soon as you arrive, when would be a good time to attempt to meet with Jack and Sally? Oldest DD really wants to meet them, but we have 7DMR FP for 410.  If we manage to get on the ride earlier in the trip, I will probably cancel the FP, but just in case....


TL


----------



## TheOneWithTheTriplets

Turkey Lurkey said:


> So, other than hopping in line as soon as you arrive, when would be a good time to attempt to meet with Jack and Sally? Oldest DD really wants to meet them, but we have 7DMR FP for 410.  If we manage to get on the ride earlier in the trip, I will probably cancel the FP, but just in case....
> 
> 
> TL



Sdmt has long lines throughout the night but Jack and Sally are much worse. It'll probably cost you less time overall if you go in their line first, then do sdmt standby during the party, ideally later in the night.


----------



## MATTERHORN

rastuso said:


> Pooh's line is MADDENING.  Every group wants to hug everyone hello, give stupid gifts to everyone, take stupid pictures, take pictures with everyone individually, take group photo, hug everyone goodbye, get pic waving goodbye.  Then, oh hey, it's time for Pooh to go wrap gifts.
> 
> Never again.



I absolutely HATE when people do that. I know they've all been waiting as long as I have, but if people took 1 minute, maybe 2, instead of 5-6, imagine how quick these lines would move. We take our pic and move on. I don't have to talk to them for 4 minutes!!! By the time I hit the front, I already have a plan of exactly how I want pics, etc. and everyone steps up in that order. Yes, here and there we might have some spontaneous character interaction, but I try to make it minimal!! 

It was like that last time with the hyenas at the DVC party. I swear people took 10 different pic set-ups, then did autograph books, then something else. I wanted to pull my hair out!


----------



## Disney Addicted

MushuHill said:


> If 2 weeks before she should be fine. My teeth were usually achy the day after adjustments and maybe the next day. Since they will be new she may have issues with chewing with her mouth open. My mom got on to me for that several times. Maybe think about snacks that if she sucks on them they will break down some from saliva like packs of flavored cracker or mini ritz with PB.



Thanks!!


----------



## nicky89

FoxC63 said:


> @nicky89  that's a clever idea!  Some of the false eyelash adhesives are so strong you need to use a remover to get it off!  Nathan, if you think about it women who wear false eyelashes sweat on their faces too and their lashes don't budge.  I don't know what this super industrial product is called but I use this and it's okay.  It comes in black or clear.
> View attachment 426704 Source:  Amazon
> Hopefully others will chime in!


Duo is a pretty good one and probably one of the easiest to find as well. It has never failed me even sweating like crazy in dance recitals and competitions in mid summer in a theater with no a/c so i’d say it should work well


----------



## yorkieteacher

Those of you who like to help tweek itineraries please look over mine, for Friday Sept 6-made with the help of Touring Plans-

Enter at 4, allow 50  minutes  for soaking up atmosphere and watching some of 440 Move It Shake It parade-

Go through Tomorrowland and ride Tea Cups and Pooh (with 430-530 FP) from 5-530-not interested in Tea Cups overlay
Columbia Harbor House from 530-6
Small World, Carousel, (which should have shorter lnes)and either Under the Sea and/or Dumbo depending on the lines from 6-7
Monsters Inc Treat Trail and see some of Dance Party from 7-730
Pirates of Caribbean from 730-8
Treat stops at Splash Mountain and/or Tom Sawyer Island Dock from 8-815-we heard these were usually not over busy-
Haunted Mansion from 815-845
Find a spot in Frontierland or Liberty Square to watch parade -845-945
Find a spot for Fireworks  or leave the park if the littles are exhausted-


----------



## Cluelyss

Mousemom234 said:


> Apologies if I missed this somewhere in the last 180+ pages
> 
> Are the tickets mailed, 'will-call' or no physical ticket and just linked to your MDE Plans ?
> If mailed, how long do they take to arrive ?
> 
> Thanks


Depends on the method of delivery you chose when purchasing. Email is the default setting, so if you don’t remember selecting a delivery method, they were emailed. Check your junk folder. They should also be linked directly to your MDE profile, regardless of delivery method. They will show up in tickets, not plans.


----------



## lilmape

In past years: how is stitch’s line near the 2nd parade? Or is it better to line up before the party starts? What time?


----------



## Cluelyss

yorkieteacher said:


> Those of you who like to help tweek itineraries please look over mine, for Friday Sept 6-made with the help of Touring Plans-
> 
> Enter at 4, allow 50  minutes  for soaking up atmosphere and watching some of 440 Move It Shake It parade-
> 
> Go through Tomorrowland and ride Tea Cups and Pooh (with 430-530 FP) from 5-530-not interested in Tea Cups overlay
> Columbia Harbor House from 530-6
> Small World, Carousel, (which should have shorter lnes)and either Under the Sea and/or Dumbo depending on the lines from 6-7
> Monsters Inc Treat Trail and see some of Dance Party from 7-730
> Pirates of Caribbean from 730-8
> Treat stops at Splash Mountain and/or Tom Sawyer Island Dock from 8-815-we heard these were usually not over busy-
> Haunted Mansion from 815-845
> Find a spot in Frontierland or Liberty Square to watch parade -845-945
> Find a spot for Fireworks  or leave the park if the littles are exhausted-


Looks good! You’re criss-crossing the park a bit before the party starts, so may want to see if you can rearrange that some - could you eat somewhere in FL or TL instead? Otherwise, the only area where you may not be allowing enough time is HM. That line can be 30 minutes minimum, plus the ride time - I’d budget 45-60 minutes total to be safe. Have fun!


----------



## Cluelyss

Those of you who attended Friday night - where were the hitchhiking ghosts and hatbox ghost magic shot photo locations? All I can find is “Liberty Square” - thank you!!!


----------



## Daffodilmom21

So exciting hearing all the reports from the first party, cannot wait to hear more as time goes on.  It will be our first party on 9/24, been to the Christmas party but never been to Disney this time of the year before.  I do have the Dessert party , garden view booked.  Original plan was to see the 2nd parade after the fireworks, but thinking it just might be a bit too late for my 5 year old.  I know check in for the party is 845pm, what is the latest time to check in?   The purpose of booking the dessert party was more for a reserved spot for the fireworks rather than eating a ton of desserts.  If we watch the 1st parade in Frontierland, walk behind the parade and back around the castle, could we make it to check into the dessert party in time to grab our band, maybe a dessert or 2 to go and find a firework viewing spot?

If not, please give me a suggestion of where to watch the parade and be able to stay in the same spot to watch the fireworks and I will cancel the dessert party. What time would you plan to find this said place to watch both? 

Ugh  I do not know what to do!  We plan resting all day, spend some time at the pool and maybe nap for a couple of hours; however, DD is a horrible day-sleeper and only praying she will sleep some, if thats the case, will watch 2nd parade but do not want it to turn into miserable night.


----------



## Araminta18

Cluelyss said:


> Those of you who attended Friday night - where were the hitchhiking ghosts and hatbox ghost magic shot photo locations? All I can find is “Liberty Square” - thank you!!!


Hitchhiking Ghosts we’re right by the gazebo. Hatbox was by the liberty belle queue and the Mansion. Look for a photographer set up with a black curtain backdrop for people to sit on.


----------



## Disney Addicted

We want to focus on rides, shows, the parade and fireworks.  No dessert parties.  No photo package.  Probably no meet & greets.  Hardly any TOT as well.  The one time we went our kids were little and we focused on TOT, photos and the meet & greets.  Going Monday, September 2.

If we are there 4-midnight, will we be able to complete the following or are my goals set too high?  This will be our only time in MK since 9 years ago.

* 10 rides/attractions (Buzz Lightyear, Monsters, PeopleMover, Mad Tea Party, 7DMT, Philmarmagic, Haunted Mansion, Splash Mountain, Jungle Cruise, Pirates Caribbean)
* DescenDANCE
* Villian Spelltacular, the headless horseman, parade, and fireworks
       either 8:30 VS, 9:05 HH, 9:15 parade and 10:15 fireworks   OR   10:15 fireworks, 10:45 VS, 11:05 HH, 11:15 parade
* I'd like to get a Oogie Boogie popcorn bucket if they are available by then


----------



## Cluelyss

Araminta18 said:


> Hitchhiking Ghosts we’re right by the gazebo. Hatbox was by the liberty belle queue and the Mansion. Look for a photographer set up with a black curtain backdrop for people to sit on.


Thank you!!


----------



## yorkieteacher

Cluelyss said:


> Looks good! You’re criss-crossing the park a bit before the party starts, so may want to see if you can rearrange that some - could you eat somewhere in FL or TL instead? Otherwise, the only area where you may not be allowing enough time is HM. That line can be 30 minutes minimum, plus the ride time - I’d budget 45-60 minutes total to be safe. Have fun!


Thanks! I'm thinking of going straight to HM after pirates, and then after the parade going to the treat stations at Splash and TSI dock to give the parade time to clear out before we try to find Fireworks Spot or leave-that would give us 45 minutes to an hour for Haunted Mansion. I do have us doubling back before the party going from Fantasyland to CHH, but that is pretty much across from Small World, then heading back to finish in Fantasyland before the Monsters Inc things, a priority with our littles! I have eaten in Fantasyland and Tomorrowland and hope to avoid it, lol, and we LOVE CHH food and the quieter area upstairs! I appreciate you taking your time to help so much!


----------



## Cluelyss

yorkieteacher said:


> Thanks! I'm thinking of going straight to HM after pirates, and then after the parade going to the treat stations at Splash and TSI dock to give the parade time to clear out before we try to find Fireworks Spot or leave-that would give us 45 minutes to an hour for Haunted Mansion. I do have us doubling back before the party going from Fantasyland to CHH, but that is pretty much across from Small World, then heading back to finish in Fantasyland before the Monsters Inc things, a priority with our littles! I have eaten in Fantasyland and Tomorrowland and hope to avoid it, lol, and we LOVE CHH food and the quieter area upstairs! I appreciate you taking your time to help so much!


That sounds better! Have so much fun!!!!!


----------



## Pdollar88

Hm. After reading some of the reports on this thread, as well as the bloggers, I'm very conflicted about Cruella's. I may ditch it just because I've already got some pricier restaurants on my list. Even in the negative reviews, though, I thought the food looked just fine and it might still be a nice respite from the party, particularly if it rains like it did at my party last year.


----------



## OhThePain

Besides Jack & Sally, are there any other character lines that will check you into the party while waiting? We have a 3:15 LTT dinner and would like to head right over to Moana's spot after. If they aren't checking in on Moana's line, where is the closest check-in area to either LTT or ETR?


----------



## poppinsmomof2

FoxC63 said:


> Popcorn Pail
> View attachment 426358
> Available now at popcorn carts around Magic Kingdom, you can grab this not so scary bucket for $10.00! You can also get refills on your popcorn for $2.00 the rest of the day after you purchase the bucket.
> 
> Source:  Chip & Co



Are the $2 refills on these only good the day of purchase, or can you use it throughout your trip?


----------



## Cluelyss

poppinsmomof2 said:


> Are the $2 refills on these only good the day of purchase, or can you use it throughout your trip?


It’s good for length of stay.


----------



## joviroxx

123SA said:


> A few more comments from the first party
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE take note of this  -- I was very surprised that there were so many people leaning up against the fence outside the dessert party.  I assumed that this would not be allowed and at 10:10, the whole fence line was mobbed with people, some of whom had been there since the first parade.  At 10:13, security came by and moved them all out.  Good for dessert party viewers, especially kids and those in wheelchairs.  However, I felt bad for the people who been standing there for for so long to find out 2 minutes before the show that they were not in a viewing area.  I didn't understand why someone hadn't told them sooner.


Apparently there was the same issue with the second parade and the reserved Cruella party crowd. Instead of monitoring it from the beginning, people were kicked out minutes before the parade after waiting for while.


----------



## MickeyMouseCD524

What time do the overlays start? Want to make sure I plan accordingly for Pirates and Lady Renatta. I'm probably dating myself but to they still do the ghost party on the Riverboat?


----------



## Cluelyss

MickeyMouseCD524 said:


> What time do the overlays start? Want to make sure I plan accordingly for Pirates and Lady Renatta. I'm probably dating myself but to they still do the ghost party on the Riverboat?


Overlays all start at 7.

I’ve been attending parties for 5 years and have no idea what a ghost party is, LOL, but it sounds amazing!!!!


----------



## MickeyMouseCD524

Cluelyss said:


> Overlays all start at 7.
> 
> I’ve been attending parties for 5 years and have no idea what a ghost party is, LOL, but it sounds amazing!!!!



Thanks so much!

Lol definitely dating myself. Right around 2002 I think? They used to have a bunch of cast members dressed up as ghosts from the Haunted Mansion. They would do a "scary storytime" (it was usually more comedic than scary) on the riverboat, do a little dance party meet and greet type thing and then get off and go over to the Haunted Mansion. It ran a couple of times a night if I remember right. I haven't been to a party in years. Last Halloween party I went to Esmerelda did a Topsy Turvy party time with Phoebus, Clopin, and Quasimodo over by Ariel's old grotto. Still bummed they don't really bring the Hunchback characters out anymore. We're going back for Halloween parties starting this year so we're trying to get our bearings again.


----------



## yorkieteacher

Planning question-in general, on an average crowd night (I realize that meaning is debatable!), what would be the minimal amount of time we should stake out a close enough spot for littles/short people for the first parade from the Liberty Square bridge or Riverboat walkway , and the minimal amount of time we should then try to stake out a spot for the fireworks? Suggestions to where is the best area we could make a faster exit from yet still see the projections? Would like to see the varying answers and come up with an average, I guess! I was thinking 20-30 minutes for the parade, but 15-20 for the fireworks from previous blogs and vlogs I have been reading-


----------



## keishashadow

Last year was permitted to line up, check in for dessert party without rest of my group present. Came back an hour before stated time & was told to go pick a table.   Snagged one at railing with great FW viewing spot.  They didn’t even have the food out.  It was nice just to rest my sore foot.  I was not alone, multiple solo people filed in after me.  Our families were out having fun.  Well, mine were in line for Ooogie Boogie popcorn buckets.

So, it appears ALL in party must be present & entry is just a few minutes before actual start time now?  Are tables pre-assigned too or do you get to choose as in the past?

I’m a hair away from cancelling Cruella for early Oct.  the food offerings are really a big deal breaker for us. Reviews are rather solidly dismal, that rarely happens.  Had wished it would cover the first parade too vs the later.  Just don’t know if i’m Willing to book dessert party if it’s changed much from last year either.




rastuso said:


> Pooh's line is MADDENING. Every group wants to hug everyone hello, give stupid gifts to everyone, take stupid pictures, take pictures with everyone individually, take group photo, hug everyone goodbye, get pic waving goodbye. Then, oh hey, it's time for Pooh to go wrap gifts.


I shouldn’t be lol but I am. You pretty much summed it up


MATTERHORN said:


> It was like that last time with the hyenas at the DVC party. I swear people took 10 different pic set-ups, then did autograph books, then something else. I wanted to pull my hair out!


have done most of the afterhours DVC parties.  Another spot on description. 

I get people want ‘their money’s worth’ after waiting in such long lines to meet rare characters.  If the CMs would be instructed to follow a time limit per person/group, it would be better all around.

Based upon attending the parties for decades (often multiple times per season), one thing has become apparant to me:  You can predict things only to a certain degree as to crowd flow.  Not quite as cut & dried as regular park hours.  Think of it as a night in the parks with multiple tour groups.  Sometimes you just have to go to plan B or skip a step or two to get to your most important items on the to-do list.



yorkieteacher said:


> Those of you who like to help tweek itineraries please look over mine, for Friday Sept 6-made with the help of Touring Plans-
> 
> Enter at 4, allow 50  minutes  for soaking up atmosphere and watching some of 440 Move It Shake It parade-
> 
> Go through Tomorrowland and ride Tea Cups and Pooh (with 430-530 FP) from 5-530-not interested in Tea Cups overlay
> Columbia Harbor House from 530-6
> Small World, Carousel, (which should have shorter lnes)and either Under the Sea and/or Dumbo depending on the lines from 6-7
> Monsters Inc Treat Trail and see some of Dance Party from 7-730
> Pirates of Caribbean from 730-8
> Treat stops at Splash Mountain and/or Tom Sawyer Island Dock from 8-815-we heard these were usually not over busy-
> Haunted Mansion from 815-845
> Find a spot in Frontierland or Liberty Square to watch parade -845-945
> Find a spot for Fireworks  or leave the park if the littles are exhausted-


I’d eat late lunch (as main meal of day) outside the park before entering.  Some nice CS options in the monorail resorts or Hoop De Doo & some time for the kids to burn off some energy on the play ground there might fit the bill.  

The half hour times you’ve allocated for PoC & HM rides could be underestimated, just depends on crowd flow.  HM always seems to have a long line no matter when on party nights.  PoC usually tends to lessen as night progresses.  Depends on the meet & greet popularity

Never had an issue with waiting in line long for ToT trails but we just do a few early on, then later in party when the crowds thin after FW, it’s basically walk through type of thing.



lilmape said:


> In past years: how is stitch’s line near the 2nd parade? Or is it better to line up before the party starts? What time?


We went there first thing last year for a weekday party.  probablyl should’ve lined up 20 min or so before actual start time.  Lesson learned  a little over 1-1/2 hours there.  Nice to be inside, AC.   I was surprised as to the relatively long length of time & how often they switched out the character. it was worth it to see Elvis Stitch.  . The actual amount of time of interaction per party seemed shorter, perhaps because it skewed more heavily towards adults.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

We’re their any cool photo ops this year that’s new?  I think someone said you can get photos with the grave diggers?  That’s awesome if so.

I’m big into photos and memories stuff


----------



## 1lilspark

MickeyMouseCD524 said:


> Still bummed they don't really bring the Hunchback characters out anymore.


Same.... if they are ever out at a RunDisney event I do they are on the list of characters we will risk being swept for


----------



## mkb3

Okay after seeing videos of the first party I have decided we (adults only) only care for the Parade and Fireworks and the rest of the time devoted to rides.  With that being said which parade would be best to attend for easy ride access?  We do not need to have the "perfect spot" just one where we can see the floats go by.  I know the second parade is much less crowded, but wouldn't the ride wait times be better during this parade as well?


----------



## Mom2Stitch

I have finally gotten just stuck in planning-like I literally can't think straight about it anymore-help me please!

For our party day and the day after we will be sleeping in and relaxing at the resort with the intention of staying at the party until they turn the lights off 

We are planning on going to the labor day party-wondering if that's a good idea or not, haven't gotten the tickets,can change to the party on the following Sunday, but prefer not to. Which would you choose?

  Does going to the dessert party save any time at all? We want good spots for the FW's and will be seeing the 2nd parade. DS is wanting to get the dessert party so we aren't having to stake out a spot an hour ahead of time. I'm ok with getting the tickets, but only if it helps with our time.

We are eating at the castle at 2:45PM-we want to do Stitch-J&S- maybe Captain Jack and the Pooh gang-want to ride PoTC, Space-HM-suggestions on best way to do this? I figure ToT can wait to the very last thing we do.


----------



## theHEN

How do they handle the DAS holders during the party? If there are no fastpasses given during parties, do they even still use the DAS system?


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

theHEN said:


> How do they handle the DAS holders during the party? If there are no fastpasses given during parties, do they even still use the DAS system?


Unfortunately, no DAS at the party. This is why we will sadly be skipping most of the characters.


----------



## sahu

I haven't broken this down by exact times yet, but would it possible to meet Elvis Stitch, Pooh and friends, and Donald and Daisy before 8:30? We're not planning to TOT, plan to go to the dessert party, watch the 10:45 Hocus Pocus show, and watch the second parade. We had no problem doing all three meets last year, but it was a very rainy party which I think kept waits down.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

sahu said:


> I haven't broken this down by exact times yet, but would it possible to meet Elvis Stitch, Pooh and friends, and Donald and Daisy before 8:30? We're not planning to TOT, plan to go to the dessert party, watch the 10:45 Hocus Pocus show, and watch the second parade. We had no problem doing all three meets last year, but it was a very rainy party which I think kept waits down.



I think you totally can if you go to Elvis stitch first then go back to storybook treats to knock the others out


----------



## mckennarose

mkb3 said:


> Okay after seeing videos of the first party I have decided we (adults only) only care for the Parade and Fireworks and the rest of the time devoted to rides.  With that being said which parade would be best to attend for easy ride access?  We do not need to have the "perfect spot" just one where we can see the floats go by.  *I know the second parade is much less crowded,* but wouldn't the ride wait times be better during this parade as well?


Just a quick note... I thought that the second parade would be much less crowded when we attended the MNSSHP last year and I was surprised by how many people stayed for the second parade.  We watch in Frontierland and it was several people deep on the parade route.  
We're still doing the second parade this year, but definitely stake out a spot at least a half hour before the parade starts.  It probably varies on different dates but I just wanted you to know our experience.


----------



## BadgerGirl84

mkb3 said:


> Okay after seeing videos of the first party I have decided we (adults only) only care for the Parade and Fireworks and the rest of the time devoted to rides.  With that being said which parade would be best to attend for easy ride access?  We do not need to have the "perfect spot" just one where we can see the floats go by.  I know the second parade is much less crowded, but wouldn't the ride wait times be better during this parade as well?



My husband and I are attending by ourselves and we have the same goals. I was wondering the exact same thing myself! I’ve heard the ride wait times are low during the second parade. I definitely don’t need front row spot to the parade either.


----------



## Cluelyss

sahu said:


> I haven't broken this down by exact times yet, but would it possible to meet Elvis Stitch, Pooh and friends, and Donald and Daisy before 8:30? We're not planning to TOT, plan to go to the dessert party, watch the 10:45 Hocus Pocus show, and watch the second parade. We had no problem doing all three meets last year, but it was a very rainy party which I think kept waits down.


As long as nothing changes this year, Pooh gang and Elvis Stitch both start meeting at 6:30. Even if you are first in line fir one, by the tone to get to the second you’ll be looking at 60-90 minute waits. I’d recommend lining up for Pooh at 5:30, head right to Donald’s line as soon as you’re done and save Stitch for later in the night.


----------



## Cluelyss

CampbellzSoup said:


> We’re their any cool photo ops this year that’s new?  I think someone said you can get photos with the grave diggers?  That’s awesome if so.
> 
> I’m big into photos and memories stuff


Gravediggers were new last year, but are a cool M&G. They meet in the liberty square gazebo. There’s a new Evil Queen animated magic shot by the fantasyland wall, but that’s the only new one I’ve seen.


----------



## MickeyMouseCD524

How bad are waits for Jafar, Cruella, and Queen of Hearts? Trying to maximize on characters and also catch fireworks, the castle show, and the parade.

I've come to find that we royally lucked out at the Christmas party we did last year and should not expect short lines for the characters.


----------



## AliceandPete

I’m getting so excited for this party ! Ours is the second last party though so I’m expecting it will be mobbed. It was that or actual Halloween so it is what it is. We will need to make a solid plan. The Plaza Garden dessert party is worth it to us to get a secure spot where we can see the fireworks.
Now just to finish our costumes!


----------



## kayemgi

Ok, after catching up on all the posts here and watching a live stream from the first party on Friday, I think I'm ready to attempt a schedule. This is our first Halloween party, and I'm planning for 8 people so feedback is very, very welcome! Our party date is October 1.

Our top priorities are the Hocus Pocus stage show, the parade, fireworks, seeing the Haunted Mansion characters, and seeing the Cadaver Dans.

*3:30p* - Arrive at MK

*3:45-4:00p* - Enter MK, head to Fire Station to collect SotMK card then walk down bypass for first trick or treating

*4:00-4:30p* - Head to our 'it's a small world' FP+ (FP time is 3:15-4:15)

*4:30-5:15p* - Big Thunder Mountain FP+ (FP time 4:20-5:20)

*5:15-6:00p* - Haunted Mansion FP+ (FP time 5:25-6:00)

*6:00-6:45p* - Find something to eat for dinner, probably at Pecos Bill's

*7:00p* - See the Cadaver Dans in Frontierland

*7:20p* - Get a party treat at Sleepy Hollow and carry to Hub to eat and get a spot for Hocus Pocus

*7:40-8:10p* - Hocus Pocus Show

*8:30p* - Be back in Frontierland to catch the Costume Promenade and start staking out a spot for the parade

*9:10-9:40p* - Headless Horseman and Boo To You Parade

*9:40p* - Stake out a fireworks spot in the Hub and take turns (2 or 3 at a time) going to ride Pirates or get treats

*10:45p* - Walk up to HM to see Carlotta & Renata

*11:00p - 12:00a* - Ride some rides and do some trick-or-treating

Does this seem good? Am I being too paranoid and providing too much cushion in between things? Writing it all out doesn't seem like we are doing very much and we don't make it to Fantasyland or Tomorrowland at all. I am nervous with us being such a big group and the potential for it being a crowded party. But I am also worried that the people in my group are going to want to ride more things and spend less time waiting around for good spots. The earlier parade is a must for us because my daughter is only 5 and I know she will enjoy it. I'm afraid she will probably pass out in the stroller after the fireworks.


----------



## Love Tink

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> Unfortunately, no DAS at the party. This is why we will sadly be skipping most of the characters.



DAS is never any help with most characters, so that doesn't bother us. But we do notice the lack of FP/DAS with the rides. We waited in longer ride lines during the party than at any other time during our ten-day stay.


----------



## vinotinto

Quick check-in to thank everyone who has posted reviews - good and bad. I am tying to make a decision about whether we want to attend the party and these reviews are *super* helpful. Thank you!


OhhBother said:


> Just got back from the party. A few thoughts.





ksinniger said:


> Finally back in the room.





osufeth24 said:


> Had a good time last night overall.  Def seemed fairly crowded.





nataliex said:


> Man, that was crowded.





yulilin3 said:


> quick review of what I did:
> I was covering the media event, so this is what I was able to experience,





Wdw1015 said:


> My final thoughts:
> -I know that crowds are perception but it felt really crowded to me compared to the 2015 one we attended last.





OhhBother said:


> To the person asking about how crowded the plaza dessert party was since there was no “after” crowd - it was CROWDED.





thought_bubbls said:


> I found the party to be very crowded!





disneyfanlincoln said:


> Here’s my  experience of cruella add on.  Just got home after a overnight flight so apologies in advance for typos. For my family it was worth it.





jhoannam said:


> Waiting to board our flight home. Here is my review.





123SA said:


> A few more comments from the first party





GADisneyDad14 said:


> A detailed Tony’s review with lots of pics and event logistics commentary, if so inclined.   FYI.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163169876665675784


Those pics!  And the comments!
_Why does the buffet look like it was hit by a bomb? 
Looks like they have same buffet designer and maintainer as Chef Mickey’s.
it's like if you went to a 2-star cici's pizza 
“And don’t go getting cheap on me” — Cousin Eddie _


----------



## FoxC63

CampbellzSoup said:


> We’re their any cool photo ops this year that’s new?  I think someone said you can get photos with the grave diggers?  That’s awesome if so.
> 
> I’m big into photos and memories stuff



You can see all that's being offered on the Magic Shot thread and it includes specific locations as they come in. LINK


----------



## FoxC63

mkb3 said:


> Okay after seeing videos of the first party I have decided we (adults only) only care for the Parade and Fireworks and the rest of the time devoted to rides.  With that being said which parade would be best to attend for easy ride access?  We do not need to have the "perfect spot" just one where we can see the floats go by.  I know the second parade is much less crowded, but *wouldn't the ride wait times be better during this parade as well?*



Now you're thinking!   Watch the first parade from Frontierland, you need to get there at least 45 min. to an hour and this will not be front row!  Then cut through Adventureland moving towards the hub immediately after to see the fireworks.  Remember position yourself to the closest walkway of your next ride.  After the fireworks make a beeline for your ride.


----------



## FoxC63

kayemgi said:


> Ok, after catching up on all the posts here and watching a live stream from the first party on Friday, I think I'm ready to attempt a schedule. This is our first Halloween party, and I'm planning for 8 people so feedback is very, very welcome! Our party date is October 1.
> 
> Our top priorities are the Hocus Pocus stage show, the parade, fireworks, seeing the Haunted Mansion characters, and seeing the Cadaver Dans.
> 
> *3:30p* - Arrive at MK
> 
> *3:45-4:00p* - Enter MK, head to Fire Station to collect SotMK card (can we bypass going down the bypass when we first enter (haha) or will we have to circle back down Main Street?
> 
> *4:00-4:30p* - Head to our 'it's a small world' FP+ (FP time is 3:15-4:15)
> 
> *4:30-5:15p* - Big Thunder Mountain FP+ (FP time 4:20-5:20)
> 
> *5:15-6:00p* - Haunted Mansion FP+ (FP time 5:25-6:00)
> 
> *6:00-6:45p* - Find something to eat for dinner, probably at Pecos Bill's
> 
> *7:00p* - See the Cadaver Dans in Frontierland
> 
> *7:20p* - Get a party treat at Sleepy Hollow and carry to Hub to eat and get a spot for Hocus Pocus
> 
> *7:40-8:10p* - Hocus Pocus Show
> 
> *8:30p* - Be back in Frontierland to catch the Costume Promenade and start staking out a spot for the parade
> 
> *9:10-9:40p* - Headless Horseman and Boo To You Parade
> 
> *9:40p* - Stake out a fireworks spot in the Hub and take turns (2 or 3 at a time) going to ride Pirates or get treats
> 
> *10:45p* - Walk up to HM to see Carlotta & Renata
> 
> *11:00p - 12:00a* - Ride some rides and do some trick-or-treating
> 
> Does this seem good? Am I being too paranoid and providing too much cushion in between things? Writing it all out doesn't seem like we are doing very much and we don't make it to Fantasyland or Tomorrowland at all. I am nervous with us being such a big group and the potential for it being a crowded party. But I am also worried that the people in my group are going to want to ride more things and spend less time waiting around for good spots. The earlier parade is a must for us because my daughter is only 5 and I know she will enjoy it. I'm afraid she will probably pass out in the stroller after the fireworks.



Impressive!  You did your homework!  Plan looks great, 8:30 should be okay depending on crowds, to be front row you need a solid hour+15-20 minutes.


----------



## kayemgi

FoxC63 said:


> Impressive!  You did your homework!  Plan looks great, 8:30 should be okay depending on crowds, to be front row you need a solid hour+15-20 minutes.



Thank you! Good to know about the parade, we have some tall people so we don't have to all be front row, but I know my sister, my daughter, and I will want that as the shorties in the group. We'll plan to head to find a spot right after the Hocus Pocus show, hopefully near the spot the costume promenade happens so we can do that as well. Thanks for your input!


----------



## Best Aunt

Okay, here is my advice based on attending the first party of 2019:

1) This year, the party map tells where the trick-or-treat locations are.  That is a major improvement over last year.  It still does not tell which characters meet where.  Keep in mind that parts of the Magic Kingdom will be pretty dark after sunset.  As you walk around, it will be too dark to look at the map.  I suggest creating a note in your phone, because you will be able to see your phone in the dark.  I did it by Land, and listed the trick-or-treat locations, characters, and special party food that I wanted to try for each land.  Do this before the party.

2) After you go through the turnstiles, you will get in a line to get your party wristband.  Take a second to watch the lines.  Some cast members are faster at attaching the wrist bands than others.

3) In general, there are different types of paper wristbands.  For the party this year, they are using the type which have holes and a snap.  The cast member has to decide which hole to use, so that it is not too loose or too tight.  If you have a small wrist, they are supposed to loop over the excess part of the wrist band before they snap it.  My cast member was obviously new to this.  He did not loop over the excess before he snapped it.  There was a very long tail.  I found another cast member and complained.  He asked if I wanted a new wrist band or if I just wanted him to cut off the tail with scissors.  I said cut off the tail.  (Why is this important?  If there is a long paper tail hanging off your wrist, it might fall into things, or brush up against things.)  (Okay, let's be serious.  You could have an issue in the bathroom.)  So when you first raise your arm, tell the cast member that you want them to loop up the extra before snapping the band in place.

4) The Disability cards (I think they are called DAS) will not work during the party.  The way they normally work involves allowing you to enter through the Fastpass line.  There are no fastpass lines at the party.  I overheard a guest talking to a cast member near one of the character lines.  A different cast member had told the guest that the DAS would work.  The cast member had to tell them that the prior cast member had been mis-informed.  However, this cast member was going to call over a supervisor to see what they could do to help the guest.

5) There are cast members handing out the Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom card OUTSIDE the fire station.  I didn't notice them and walked into the fire station.  There was a line in there.  I asked the last person in line if that was where we get the cards; he directed me back outside.

6) After you get your wristband and Sorcerer's card, pick up a party map in the stand where the maps normally are.

7) The Bypass is over on the right.  There are some photo ops there.  No Magic Shots.
a) Hold up a frame.
b) Stand by a statute
c) I think there was one more but I didn't pay attention.

8) There were two or three merch carts in the Bypass area.  Somebody here asked if you could use the AP discount.  I assume so, but I didn't buy anything so I don't know.

9) If you want to try the wedding cake, which is sold at a popcorn cart in Liberty Square:
a) It comes in a plastic dome container so you can carry it somewhere
b) But it will melt fast so buy it when you plan to eat it
c) You need a piece of silverware to eat it.  They have spoons but didn't have them out.  Don't forget to ask for one.
d) Good luck finding a place nearby to sit down to eat it.

10) Nobody will listen to me about the fireworks, but I will say it anyway.
The fireworks are shot off between Splash Mountain and the Castle.
I waited until 5 minutes before the fireworks started, then walked over to a little path across from Pecos Bills.  I stood next to the rail over the water, facing the Magic Kingdom.
Nobody in front of me, nobody behind me.
Perfect if you are claustrophobic, and no standing around trying to hold the perfect space.
I could tell that there were projections on the castle but I couldn't see them.  Maybe if I had stronger glasses on I might have been able to see them.
If the castle was in the 12:00 position, the fireworks were at 9:00, 10:00, 11:00 and 12:00.
I was very happy with this spot.
But I know everybody is going to ignore me and cram themselves into the hub like sardines.

11) Columbia Harbour House closes at 8:00 so don't plan to eat there later than that.

12) There are 3 Magic Shots near the Haunted Mansion.  Don't waste your time standing in line for these.  Mine came out pretty bad, very bad, and awful.  As you approach the mansion, the first shot on your left has you sitting on a stool.  They will put your head in a frame in the shot.  That was pretty bad.  The next one has you standing near a wall.  They put a ghost behind you but you couldn't tell it was a ghost, so that was very bad.  After dark, near a wall on your right they let you hold the lantern.  That was awful.  The photo was so dark you couldn't even tell it was me.

13) The seven dwarfs line:
At 6:30 pm the line was 2 hours long.
The line was closed at 11:00 pm.  I think that means that it was an hour long at that point, and they closed it because there was an hour left in the party.

14) The Elvis Stitch line:
At 11:30 pm they were getting ready to close it because it was 30 minutes long and there were 30 minutes left in the party.

15) There are 2 Magic Shots on Main Street:
a) You position your hand like you are holding a poison apple over a cauldron.
b) You position your hand like you have a jack-o-lantern sitting on it.
The photographer was able to do both.  Unfortunately, they only took one photo in each position, and my eyes were closed in one of them.  If, like me, you tend to have your eyes closed in pictures, ask them to take more than one.

16) Trick-or-Treat info:
a) Carousel of Progress gives out GoGo Squeeze applesauce.  It is cold.  I think it would get all the candy wrappers wet with condensation.  If you want it, take a quart or sandwich size zip loc bag for it.
b) Mickey's Philharmagic: there are 2 candy stops.  You can sit and watch movies if your feet hurt.  You don't have to stay, you can walk right through if you prefer.
c) Monsters Inc.: there are 2 candy stops.  You can sit and watch/participate in the interactive show if your feet hurt.  It is like Turtle Talk with Crush, where the character asks questions of the audience members.  You don't have to stay, you can walk right through if you prefer.
d) Pinocchio's Villauge Haus: 2 candy stops.
e) Railroad Station in Fantasyland: 2 candy stops.

17) The candy bags they give you are very small, and smell like a new shower curtain.  Take your own bag.  A reusable grocery bag would work.  They sell these in the gift shops if you didn't bring one from home.

18) Bring a jumbo (2.5 gallon) zip loc bag or several gallon size zip loc bags to hold your candy inside your treat bag.  If it rains, or you go on a ride where you will get wet, it keeps your candy dry.

Candy report will be a separate post.


----------



## Best Aunt

Candy report!  I did every trick or treat stop at the first party.  I had a jumbo size (2.5 gallon) zip loc bag inside a tote bag.  It was crammed full.  I received:

GoGo Squeeze applesauce: 1

Starburst original : 13
Starburst Duos: 9
Starburst FaveReds: 16
Starburst Mini Originals: 3
Lifesavers Gummies Big Ring: 37
Skittles Sour: 3
Skittles Wild Berry: 10
Skittles Original: 17

M&Ms milk chocolate: 16
M&Ms hazelnut spread: 1
M&Ms peanut butter: 5
M&M's caramel: 2
M&M's peanut: 5

Dove milk chocolate: 8
Twix: 19
Milky Way: 11
Twix White: 1
3 Muskateers: 6
3 Muskateers birthday cake: 1
Snickers bite size, original type: 5
Snixers fun size, original type: 3
Snickers peanut butter: 5
Snickers peanut butter full size: 1
Snickers Crisper: 5


----------



## sanibellife

We are attending the 8/30 MNSSHP and I am sure it is going to be absolutely packed!  This is our first party.  There are 4 of us, all adults/young adult.  We are primarily focussing on rides and just general atmosphere.  Would like to see the fireworks and thinking we will do the 2nd parade.  We are arriving around 6:30/7:00pm.
Would love a few suggestions:
1.  Planning to head over to fireworks at 9:50.   Does that sound about right?  Or what time should we head there?
2.  Would love a couple of suggestions on where to stand for fireworks.
3.  What time does the 2nd parade start?
4.  Would love a couple of suggestions on viewing spots for 2nd parade.  Don't need to be front row but would like to have decent views


----------



## twinmom13

What time do they start the bypass?  Do they hand out candy right away?

My apologies if this has already been addressed!


----------



## FoxC63

kayemgi said:


> *3:45-4:00p* - Enter MK, head to Fire Station to collect SotMK card (can we bypass going down the bypass when we first enter (haha) or will we have to circle back down Main Street?



I wanted to double check something before answering this last part. 

Once you get your party wristbands on you are free to go in what ever direction you choose.  So yes, you can by pass the Bypass.  CM's will try to point you towards the Bypass but they will never force you. 

You can always pick up both treat bags and packaged treat bags at the 3 main Wristband Distribution Locations as well which are in *bold*:

Wristbands can be picked up at:
the front of the park (as you enter) via Bypass
inside the Chamber of Commerce building on Main Street
*near Buzz Lightyear
outside of Mickey's Philharmagic*
Guest Relations window in Liberty Square
*near Tortuga Tavern -* I _believe_ it's across PoC


----------



## FoxC63

twinmom13 said:


> What time do they start the bypass?  Do they hand out candy right away?
> 
> My apologies if this has already been addressed!



It opens at 4pm or when they let party guests in.  Yes, both bags are available and the pre bagged treats.


----------



## kayemgi

FoxC63 said:


> I wanted to double check something before answering this last part.
> 
> Once you get your party wristbands on you are free to go in what ever direction you choose.  So yes, you can by pass the Bypass.  CM's will try to point you towards the Bypass but they will never force you.
> 
> You can always pick up both treat bags and packaged treat bags at the 3 main Wristband Distribution Locations as well which are in *bold*:
> 
> Wristbands can be picked up at:
> the front of the park (as you enter) via Bypass
> inside the Chamber of Commerce building on Main Street
> *near Buzz Lightyear
> outside of Mickey's Philharmagic*
> Guest Relations window in Liberty Square
> *near Tortuga Tavern -* I _believe_ it's across PoC



Thanks again! If we can bypass the Bypass initially, I fully intend to go down it, just _after_ getting the SotMK card. I just didn't want to have to loop back down to the beginning of Main Street if we didn't have to! But the Mickey's Philharmagic location will be a good back-up for us if we have to get moving to our Small World FP.


----------



## Best Aunt

Just to be clear - you don't get your party wristband at the Bypass.  As soon as you go through the turnstile, you walk a few feet ahead and castmembers are passing out wristbands there.  You can then walk to the left to get a Sorcerer's card OR walk straight ahead to get a party map OR walk ahead and to the right to go through the Baypass.  Or, like me, do all of them in that order.


----------



## twinmom13

FoxC63 said:


> It opens at 4pm or when they let party guests in.  Yes, both bags are available and the pre bagged treats.


Fantastic!  Thank you!


----------



## dachsie

SoosieQ said:


> I asked this yesterday but it looks like it has been buried quite a few pages back in the party add on talk . Can anyone answer?


The AP merchandise is usually located behind the counter in the toy room in the Emporium


----------



## FoxC63

kayemgi said:


> Thanks again! If we can bypass the Bypass initially, I fully intend to go down it, just _after_ getting the SotMK card. I just didn't want to have to loop back down to the beginning of Main Street if we didn't have to! But the Mickey's Philharmagic location will be a good back-up for us if we have to get moving to our Small World FP.



I would avoid it early on due to the crowds but that's just me.  It moves quickly but it does take up time.

For those planning on going through to enjoy *all the offerings*, you need to allow at least 15-20 minutes depending on crowd level.


----------



## FoxC63

SoosieQ said:


> I asked this yesterday but it looks like it has been buried quite a few pages back in the party add on talk . Can anyone answer?





dachsie said:


> The AP merchandise is usually located behind the counter in the toy room in the Emporium



I was looking for reports on this and found none.  I don't recall ever seeing anyone post this info in the past.


----------



## HollyMD

For whoever asked about lining up for Moana and getting wristbands.....our family of 4 lined up a little before 4 last year. Then we took turns, 2 at a time, to go get our wristbands at the location next to Tortuga Tavern. It’s right around the corner, not far at all.


----------



## freshstart19

We fly down tomorrow and all I see is rain in the forecast!  I expect rain in August and don't mind walking around with a poncho on.  How much of the party will be cancelled if there are actual thunderstorms not just rain?  Wondering if we need to look at coming to the party on Friday night as a back up just in case.  Really don't want to do a 2nd night in the same week!  This will be our first party.

I think I've read that the dessert parties are not refundable if the fireworks get cancelled.


----------



## RJstanis

FoxC63 said:


> I wanted to double check something before answering this last part.
> 
> Once you get your party wristbands on you are free to go in what ever direction you choose.  So yes, you can by pass the Bypass.  CM's will try to point you towards the Bypass but they will never force you.
> 
> You can always pick up both treat bags and packaged treat bags at the 3 main Wristband Distribution Locations as well which are in *bold*:
> 
> Wristbands can be picked up at:
> the front of the park (as you enter) via Bypass
> inside the Chamber of Commerce building on Main Street
> *near Buzz Lightyear
> outside of Mickey's Philharmagic*
> Guest Relations window in Liberty Square
> *near Tortuga Tavern -* I _believe_ it's across PoC





kayemgi said:


> Thanks again! If we can bypass the Bypass initially, I fully intend to go down it, just _after_ getting the SotMK card. I just didn't want to have to loop back down to the beginning of Main Street if we didn't have to! But the Mickey's Philharmagic location will be a good back-up for us if we have to get moving to our Small World FP.



We did exactly this last year. Went to the firehouse right away to get our card and then walked down main street to get magic shots down main street instead of using the bypass. The cast members encourage the bypass but not required. It's mainly there to separate the day crowds from party goers to give out bags, merch, and candy earlier. Plus it helps with crowd flow control. Its listed somewhere among here, but the bypass does close at some point so if you want to go back to experience it just remember to do so before they close it.


----------



## Best Aunt

Sorry, I may have misunderstood the question about merch and APs.

In the Bypass there are a few merch carts.  Someone asked an AP-related question about the carts.
I thought the question was: can you get an AP discount if you buy merch there?  My answer was: I presume so but I didn't try.
If, on the other hand, the question was: are they selling the special AP merch in the Bypass? My answer is: I don't think so.

I was in Big Top Souvenirs in new Fantasyland and the castmember there said something about AP merch being kept behind the register which is to the left as you enter the store.

I assume they have AP merch in the Emporium.

The event map says the Emporium and Big Top Souvenirs have the full event collection, and Frontier Trading Post has full event trading pin assortment and MagicBands.


----------



## FoxC63

freshstart19 said:


> We fly down tomorrow and all I see is rain in the forecast!  I expect rain in August and don't mind walking around with a poncho on.  How much of the party will be cancelled if there are actual thunderstorms not just rain?  Wondering if we need to look at coming to the party on Friday night as a back up just in case.  Really don't want to do a 2nd night in the same week!  This will be our first party.
> 
> I think I've read that the dessert parties are not refundable if the fireworks get cancelled.


Outdoor rides and characters will be shut down.  Parades, fireworks and Hocus Pocus might be delayed and if the ground is wet the Headless Horseman will NOT ride (for the safety of the rider & horse).

If you would rather do a party on another night call to see if they can switch you and you can *try* to cancel the Dessert Party at the same time.


----------



## Lindaleeann

PrincessNelly said:


> So the dessert party check in and seating was a bit of a joke. Waited 30 minutes just to be seated after they started checking guest in who were stuck in the long line.
> 
> Spoke to one of the managers, apparently they were trying something different. Instead of two separate podiums, they opted for two differ check in times, 8:45 for plaza and 9:15 for terrace. However, everyone showed up at 8:45. They also didn't have pre reserved tables for each reservation. So they would take you to whatever open table was available and it was not good for those in wheelchairs. All of the tables near the front were taken so guest in evc/wheelchairs had to keep asking guest to move their chairs so they could get through.


----------



## Mango7100

FoxC63 said:


> Outdoor rides and characters will be shut down.  Parades, fireworks and Hocus Pocus might be delayed and if the ground is wet the Headless Horseman will NOT ride (for the safety of the rider & horse).
> 
> If you would rather do a party on another night call to see if they can switch you and you can *try* to cancel the Dessert Party at the same time.


Does Disney ever offer any compensation if the majority of the party events are cancelled due to storms? I know they can’t control the weather  and the tickets are non-refundable with the party going on rain or shine...but it would be a major downer if the parades and fireworks are all cancelled and the rides go down for a significant time (especially with a short party time). Either way, we pack ponchos!


----------



## yorkieteacher

Best Aunt said:


> Candy report!  I did every trick or treat stop at the first party.  I had a jumbo size (2.5 gallon) zip loc bag inside a tote bag.  It was crammed full.
> 
> Thank you so  much! If you wouldn't mind, which trails/stops had the shortest lines in your opinion? We have littles who feel ToT stops are a priority, but we want to also try to ride Pirates and Haunted Mansion and see the parade. Plus I doubt we'll make it past 10pm with them!


----------



## FoxC63

Mango7100 said:


> Does Disney ever offer any compensation if the majority of the party events are cancelled due to storms? I know they can’t control the weather  and the tickets are non-refundable with the party going on rain or shine...but it would be a major downer if the parades and fireworks are all cancelled and the rides go down for a significant time (especially with a short party time). Either way, we pack ponchos!



If you go to Guest Services early on they might offer another party day.  If you insist on a refund make sure you bring original payment method with you or it can be added to your MDE account for a future visit.  It does vary from year to year.

I will say if you're at the party and you stay there through the thick of it you may not see any compensation which I have to agree with Disney and this has been posted in the past.  So go early or don't bother.


----------



## wendlle

One year we went and it poured for most of the party, and I mean we were soaked through it was quite horrible. BUT the parade still went on just with no Headless Horseman. they still had the fireworks and it was still quite fun but If it was to rain like that again now that I have kids, no way would we be able to stay.


----------



## freshstart19

FoxC63 said:


> Outdoor rides and characters will be shut down.  Parades, fireworks and Hocus Pocus might be delayed and if the ground is wet the Headless Horseman will NOT ride (for the safety of the rider & horse).
> 
> If you would rather do a party on another night call to see if they can switch you and you can *try* to cancel the Dessert Party at the same time.


I will certainly call them.  Might be better to do two parties anyway.  Decisions, decisions!!  Thanks.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

This thread is wearing off on me.  I’ve never really planned a party before - we’re more wing it folks - but I’m sitting here with the party map and a spreadsheet.  I hate myself.

And I’m contemplating that MNSSHP “pass” which is really making me hate myself too. 

Blah!


----------



## poppinsmomof2

Cluelyss said:


> It’s good for length of stay.



That's perfect. Thank you!


----------



## j2thomason

Does anyone know if you can purchase the Lotso burger at Cosmic Ray's between 4-7? I would love to eat early and I really want to try it, but don't' want to waste a lot of party time getting food at CR.


----------



## wendlle

We have one party booked for Sept 10th, we are actually at WDW for quite a while and there will be 8 parties while we are there.
How much extra does it cost to upgrade to the pass? And where can I upgrade it?
We are a party of 2 adults and 2 kids (one is under 3) we have a babysitter scheduled for our Party night but if we get the pass then maybe I can cancel because we will have plenty of party time at the others.


----------



## rlessig

Sorry if this was answered already but i was wondering what time the Hitchhiking Ghost Buckets and Sipper were available for purchase? I know each one is sold at separate locations but were they available prior to 7:00pm as long as you have your wristband?


----------



## Jennifer S77

Random question, and I am sorry if this has already been answered!  Can you see the 10:45 Hocus Pocus show from the plaza garden viewing area if you are attending dessert party? Trying to decide between 8:30 hocus pocus and 10:45 show.  I have kids ages 7 and 11 but we are all pretty short, and fighting our way towards the castle stage is always super hard!  Thanks for everyone's great advice on this board so far!


----------



## FoxC63

rlessig said:


> Sorry if this was answered already but i was wondering what time the Hitchhiking Ghost Buckets and Sipper were available for purchase? I know each one is sold at separate locations but were they available prior to 7:00pm as long as you have your wristband?



It's been posted 6:30pm, lines are long so be prepared.


----------



## keishashadow

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> Unfortunately, no DAS at the party. This is why we will sadly be skipping most of the characters.


They do have accessible viewing area in hub. In the past open for 1st & 2nd parades as well as FW. 

Did read comments re not having it up the first night for 2nd parade.


----------



## osufeth24

I just watched the hocus pocus show on youtube, and I'm even more upset with myself for missing it


----------



## Lsdolphin

Mango7100 said:


> Does Disney ever offer any compensation if the majority of the party events are cancelled due to storms? I know they can’t control the weather  and the tickets are non-refundable with the party going on rain or shine...but it would be a major downer if the parades and fireworks are all cancelled and the rides go down for a significant time (especially with a short party time). Either way, we pack ponchos!




Several years ago we were at a party where there was torrential rain and lightening and thunder. We were in the HM and the ride stopped for quite a while when we finally got off my nephew was so upset he just wanted to leave. I did stop at guest services Town Hall before we left and they refunded tickets. It was around 8:00 pm. By the time we walked out and stopped for him to use restroom there was a huge line waiting outside the bldg.  we headed toward the exit and there were CMs giving out cards that were good for one day at MK to people who were leaving. I have been a few more times when there was rain but never as bad as that night and I have never seen them give out cards like on such a large scale.


----------



## FoxC63

osufeth24 said:


> I just watched the hocus pocus show on youtube, and I'm even more upset with myself for missing it



I asked you earlier if you picked up the Sorcerer of the magic Kingdom card, did you?


----------



## dachsie

I want one of those cards!!!  Waaaaaaa!


----------



## FoxC63

dachsie said:


> I want one of those cards!!!  Waaaaaaa!


Aren't you attending this year?  Or are you going to MVMCP instead?


----------



## Cluelyss

wendlle said:


> We have one party booked for Sept 10th, we are actually at WDW for quite a while and there will be 8 parties while we are there.
> How much extra does it cost to upgrade to the pass? And where can I upgrade it?
> We are a party of 2 adults and 2 kids (one is under 3) we have a babysitter scheduled for our Party night but if we get the pass then maybe I can cancel because we will have plenty of party time at the others.


 You would pay the difference between the cost of your existing party ticket and the cost of the pass, which I believe is $299. Contact guest services to upgrade!


----------



## FoxC63

Back to sewing! Bye!


----------



## MsOnceUponATime

What is this "bypass" that you are all speaking of on these last few pages??  For the life of me I cannot figure out what this is! Thanks in advance!


----------



## TNGirlwCamera

My sister and I decided this morning to go to Friday's party and bought our tickets online. We can just use one of our active magic bands to get in to MK and for our FP right?


----------



## Louie7080

MsOnceUponATime said:


> What is this "bypass" that you are all speaking of on these last few pages??  For the life of me I cannot figure out what this is! Thanks in advance!


I think it is the bypass of mainstreet.  When very busy or during parties they open the bypass that parallels mainstreet to the right (if looking towards the castle).


----------



## wuzzle02

Where can I purchase the party Christmas ornament? Will it be available in the Christmas Shoppe?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Jennifer S77 said:


> Random question, and I am sorry if this has already been answered!  Can you see the 10:45 Hocus Pocus show from the plaza garden viewing area if you are attending dessert party? Trying to decide between 8:30 hocus pocus and 10:45 show.  I have kids ages 7 and 11 but we are all pretty short, and fighting our way towards the castle stage is always super hard!  Thanks for everyone's great advice on this board so far!



The show is visible from the garden and you can stay there after the fireworks... but to me the location is a bit too far from the stage to make it a good view.  Passable yes, but you’re still relatively far away for stage show standards.   We’d rather walk a bit closer into the Hub for viewing.  But staying in the garden to let crowds die down then adjusting at show time if needed is worth a consideration.


----------



## Jennifer S77

GADisneyDad14 said:


> The show is visible from the garden and you can stay there after the fireworks... but to me the location is a bit too far from the stage to make it a good view.  Passable yes, but you’re still relatively far away for stage show standards.   We’d rather walk a bit closer into the Hub for viewing.  But staying in the garden to let crowds die down then adjusting at show time if needed is worth a consideration.


Thanks for the quick response!


----------



## blakefamily

We did a plaza fireworks viewing beck in February so I have an idea of what to expect for the MNSSHP fireworks party we have booked. when we did the party in Feb we went at check in an took our time eating and then went and sat down in garden concerned with a good spot....which was unnecessary as we waited a LONG time for the fireworks to start...we were sitting and relaxing for like 40 min.....  It shows check in at 845, but I am deliberating on the actual arrival time.  There will be 6 in our group.  no little kids, just a 11 and 12 yr old and 4 adults.  We will likely not take too long to eat and then make our way to the garden to sit and relax.  Wondering if 915 would be better , not having too much sitting and waiting for the show to start,  or if we should go in at check in time....then maybe have time for Buzz ride or space mountain and then go watch fireworks per my touring plans suggestions ?? Thoughts, experiences ?


----------



## OKWFan88

I am debating if we should buy tickets for Friday August 30th... Issue is we fly in that night and don't land until 9:45PM. Would still need to check into resort (OKW) and get over to MK... I know it ends at midnight. We'd be only going for the rides, but not sure if only getting about an hour and half if we are lucky is worth it.


----------



## Cinderumbrella

OKWFan88 said:


> I am debating if we should buy tickets for Friday August 30th... Issue is we fly in that night and don't land until 9:45PM. Would still need to check into resort (OKW) and get over to MK... I know it ends at midnight. We'd be only going for the rides, but not sure if only getting about an hour and half if we are lucky is worth it.



No way would I spend the money for an hour.


----------



## sheila14

So I bought the MNSSHP pass because I already had 2 parties bought and I didn’t realize that I am arriving on Friday the 13 which is also a party night so with the length of my trip I can do 4 parties!!! OMG I am nuts but al least I won’t have to rush anything. Guest services gave me credit for the 2 parties and I paid the difference.


----------



## mickey1968

I just watched The Dis's livestream of the fireworks from this year and then from last year to compare. Hallowishes has been my hands down most favorite fireworks show since I first saw it in 2012. I don't hate this new show, but I don't love it yet either. HW always had me bouncing and dancing around to the music, this one not so much. However, the castle projections are 1000x better. You can actually tell what they are and they are fully animated. The pyrotechnics are also IMHO larger and amazing. I think they do a 180 like Hallowishes did but they seemed larger to me in the new show. But the music...I like the new Trick or Treat song, it was cute, but WHERE IS MY VILLAINS MIX?! WHERE IS GRIM GRINNING GHOSTS?! AND BARELY ANY OOGIE BOOGIE?! I hope they at least played the villains songs throughout the park all evening?


----------



## osufeth24

FoxC63 said:


> I asked you earlier if you picked up the Sorcerer of the magic Kingdom card, did you?
> View attachment 427311



I forgot, LOL

and I'm only 31.  Lord help me when I get closer to 60 if my memory is like this


----------



## mickey1968

Cinderumbrella said:


> No way would I spend the money for an hour.


 Agree. No way would I pay that much for just an hour or so. You might however take an Uber/Lyft over to the TTC or Poly and watch the fireworks if you can get there by that time.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

blakefamily said:


> We did a plaza fireworks viewing beck in February so I have an idea of what to expect for the MNSSHP fireworks party we have booked. when we did the party in Feb we went at check in an took our time eating and then went and sat down in garden concerned with a good spot....which was unnecessary as we waited a LONG time for the fireworks to start...we were sitting and relaxing for like 40 min.....  It shows check in at 845, but I am deliberating on the actual arrival time.  There will be 6 in our group.  no little kids, just a 11 and 12 yr old and 4 adults.  We will likely not take too long to eat and then make our way to the garden to sit and relax.  Wondering if 915 would be better , not having too much sitting and waiting for the show to start,  or if we should go in at check in time....then maybe have time for Buzz ride or space mountain and then go watch fireworks per my touring plans suggestions ?? Thoughts, experiences ?



Same boat here.  I think we need more real world reports and experience from this new show, but in the past I would have said to casually make your way over whenever you feel like it. I’ve never come close to checking in on time.  

But, not sure what to make of things now with an increased Hub focus for the show and seemingly more dessert party demand. I think we need some more reports over time to figure out just what to do.


----------



## bpesch

OKWFan88 said:


> I am debating if we should buy tickets for Friday August 30th... Issue is we fly in that night and don't land until 9:45PM. Would still need to check into resort (OKW) and get over to MK... I know it ends at midnight. We'd be only going for the rides, but not sure if only getting about an hour and half if we are lucky is worth it.



I would say no. You're time line is very dependent on your flights coming in on time, a quick trip to your resort, easy check-in, fast trip to MK. I can't see that the small amount of time you might have would be worth the cost of a ticket.


----------



## lilmape

Last week I asked about doing multiple parties... Currently we are attending MNSSHP on Labor Day at the beginning of our trip (day 2). We've considered adding a dessert party to our regular MK day or adding MNSSHP on our last full day (6th). I'm worried the kids would be worn out though. Anyone have young kiddos that did a party at the beginning and end of your trip? We already have the morning scheduled at MK and if we went to the party we would go take a break and have dinner at CRT before 7:00pm. We have a late flight out the next day and a later Bon voyage breakfast scheduled.


----------



## kitkat4622

sheila14 said:


> So I bought the MNSSHP pass because I already had 2 parties bought and I didn’t realize that I am arriving on Friday the 13 which is also a party night so with the length of my trip I can do 4 parties!!! OMG I am nuts but al least I won’t have to rush anything. Guest services gave me credit for the 2 parties and I paid the difference.



I have 2 parties bought for 10/3 and 10/8, can I call and upgrade to the pass and if so what was the difference you paid if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## autismmom1

On the off chance someone will know the answer to a very specific question:  Can anyone tell me if the cheeseburger egg rolls at the dessert party are peanut/tree nut free?  I know they will tell me then what's safe to eat, but I hoped someone on here has had to ask before and can give me a heads up.  My kid would probably eat those if they're safe!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

kitkat4622 said:


> I have 2 parties bought for 10/3 and 10/8, can I call and upgrade to the pass and if so what was the difference you paid if you don't mind me asking?



Yes, you can call and upgrade.  The adult pass is $299 plus tax, so whatever you pay will be that minus what you have already paid for your two dates.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

autismmom1 said:


> On the off chance someone will know the answer to a very specific question:  Can anyone tell me if the cheeseburger egg rolls at the dessert party are peanut/tree nut free?  I know they will tell me then what's safe to eat, but I hoped someone on here has had to ask before and can give me a heads up.  My kid would probably eat those if they're safe!



You may want to also ask on and search the main HEA dessert party thread in case that has come up over there as it is the same cheeseburger rolls:  https://www.disboards.com/threads/mk-happily-ever-after-dessert-party-parties-discussion.3604693/

I am going to guess they are not nut free, but that’s not my area of expertise so don’t take that as fact. 

Or I hope someone who knows can assist.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

I know there has only been one party so far, but I’m curious if anyone watched the first parade and also attended the plaza garden dessert party?  This was my plan with the thought that we would check into the dessert party around 9:50 pm?  Last year, we got our dessert party wristbands a little after 4 pm, but it doesn’t sound like they are doing that this year   Other thought is to check-in, eat a little, then watch the parade with limited viewing from the garden area.


----------



## DeluxePrincess

OK.  Very basic question.  Do you have to show anything to get your wristband or do they swipe magic bands?


----------



## Turkey Lurkey

TheOneWithTheTriplets said:


> Sdmt has long lines throughout the night but Jack and Sally are much worse. It'll probably cost you less time overall if you go in their line first, then do sdmt standby during the party, ideally later in the night.



Thanks!  We're hitting up MK two times before we do the party, so I'm sure we'll be able to manage SDMT sometime in there, but I was just covering my bases because I don't want to miss it. (it's our first trip to WDW in 8 years but also our first MNSSHP ever, so we are treading lightly).

My wife doesn't think we need a plan for the party. I'm not so optimistic.  Granted, we don't really have many must do's for the party.  Jack and Sally for DD12, Moana for DD7, Elvis Stitch for me, and any and all villains for DW, plus Pirates and HM rides and ToTing.  I just think it's gonna be a bit more overwhealming than she thinks.

TL


----------



## Lsdolphin

osufeth24 said:


> I forgot, LOL
> 
> and I'm only 31.  Lord help me when I get closer to 60 if my memory is like this



If you’re able to go back to Magic Kingdom you can go into guest services and tell them you forgot the card they will check and make sure you actually had a ticket and give you the card. This happened to us last year.


----------



## sheila14

kitkat4622 said:


> I have 2 parties bought for 10/3 and 10/8, can I call and upgrade to the pass and if so what was the difference you paid if you don't mind me asking?


You can upgrade and they will apply it towards the pass I paid $148 more and I was planning on doing g a 3rd party with my daughter so it was more of a benefit to buy the pass.


----------



## AngiTN

FoxC63 said:


> And these are who you'll be waiving to:
> View attachment 427032
> Aug 16th Party, photo by:   Josh


That photo is not after the 2nd parade. No way. After fireworks I can believe


----------



## SoosieQ

dachsie said:


> The AP merchandise is usually located behind the counter in the toy room in the Emporium





FoxC63 said:


> I was looking for reports on this and found none.  I don't recall ever seeing anyone post this info in the past.





Best Aunt said:


> Sorry, I may have misunderstood the question about merch and APs.
> 
> In the Bypass there are a few merch carts.  Someone asked an AP-related question about the carts.
> I thought the question was: can you get an AP discount if you buy merch there?  My answer was: I presume so but I didn't try.
> If, on the other hand, the question was: are they selling the special AP merch in the Bypass? My answer is: I don't think so.
> 
> I was in Big Top Souvenirs in new Fantasyland and the castmember there said something about AP merch being kept behind the register which is to the left as you enter the store.
> 
> I assume they have AP merch in the Emporium.
> 
> The event map says the Emporium and Big Top Souvenirs have the full event collection, and Frontier Trading Post has full event trading pin assortment and MagicBands.


Thank you for the information! I will see if anyone mentions anything about this in their reports. I am not going until the end of October.


----------



## Rivergirl2005

Can you purchase pins or ornaments during the day prior to the party like before 4? Also where is a good spot to see the headless horsemen straight on?


----------



## FoxC63

Rivergirl2005 said:


> Can you purchase pins or ornaments during the day prior to the party like before 4? Also where is a good spot to see the headless horsemen straight on?



You can purchase general Halloween merchandise any time and at the resorts, Disney Springs and all four parks.  For MNNSHP Exclusive merchandise, only on party nights, must show party ticket or wristband I believe 2pm.

Straight on,
The hub


and the flag pole


----------



## Ashmishgab

GADisneyDad14 said:


> This thread is wearing off on me.  I’ve never really planned a party before - we’re more wing it folks - but I’m sitting here with the party map and a spreadsheet.  I hate myself.
> 
> And I’m contemplating that MNSSHP “pass” which is really making me hate myself too.
> 
> Blah!


I’m in the same boat as you. Typically I like to have a “guideline” plan and play it by ear as we go. Being that the only party night we can attend is ON Halloween, I’m starting to think I should really write out an actual Touring Plan and have no idea where to start. For this year my absolute must do was to get a photo with Cruella as this will be our family themed costumes this year. Thanks Disney for solving that problem for me for a mere $400+tax I also see value in this party for us because I think by that point my MIL will be ready to sit and relax for a little. My issue is that with our two little ones I think it’s best we try to get a spot for the first parade because I’m not sure they will last for the second. Our oldest might, but the baby probably won’t. Does anyone have any suggestions on a TP for me? Our DD4 will not like the “bigger” rides, so I’m not worried ab HM, SDMT, SM, or any similar. I would really love to ride PP at some point, and she would like rides like Pooh, Ariel, things along those lines. ToT in some spots, any M&G without long waits (don’t need to do any of the MAJOR long line ones), 1st parade, check-in Cruella’s and get my really expensive photo Lol, hopefully fireworks. There’s so much to try and do and I’m overwhelmed. Any help or advice will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## FoxC63

DeluxePrincess said:


> OK.  Very basic question.  Do you have to show anything to get your wristband or do they swipe magic bands?



You can use your party ticket or they can scan your magicband


----------



## FoxC63

AngiTN said:


> That photo is not after the 2nd parade. No way. After fireworks I can believe


----------



## MelOhioDis

sheila14 said:


> So I bought the MNSSHP pass because I already had 2 parties bought and I didn’t realize that I am arriving on Friday the 13 which is also a party night so with the length of my trip I can do 4 parties!!! OMG I am nuts but al least I won’t have to rush anything. Guest services gave me credit for the 2 parties and I paid the difference.




Wahoo! I’m going on Friday the 13th too!


----------



## WIll C

I am as well! Just booked the 13th for a weekend trip. Dessert party and all!


----------



## MelOhioDis

WIll C said:


> I am as well! Just booked the 13th for a weekend trip. Dessert party and all!



Yeah!! We’re doing the dessert party too! Maybe we’ll bump into each other!


----------



## drjackal31

mickey1968 said:


> I like the new Trick or Treat song, it was cute, but WHERE IS MY VILLAINS MIX?! WHERE IS GRIM GRINNING GHOSTS?! AND BARELY ANY OOGIE BOOGIE?! I hope they at least played the villains songs throughout the park all evening?



I agree. I like the Trick or Treat song, it's from a 1952 Donald cartoon called Trick or Treat. I think they missed the mark with some of the song choices, but I still plan on watching them in person.


----------



## teach22180

I am not really a character pic person but I started thinking how much fun the seven dwarfs might be. When I wrote out a plan I think I might have time to see them. Not sure I want to stand in line and definitely not missing fireworks or parade for it, so I have to make a choice early. Here's my plan. What do you experts think? 
230 late lunch (i have an AP)
4-530 FPs (cant make them til Thursday but I'll make 2 and maybe 1 before lunch)
530 Dwarfs picture line
7-930ish pin shopping, HM people outside, treats and snacks, and ride Pirates (only must do ride because I have other days in MK. I want to focus on party specific stuff.)
1015 fireworks
Rides, TOT, photoshots?
1115 parade
Rides, TOT, photoshots?

Super thanks to the person who suggested notes on the phone because I can see myself standing in the center of a land trying to remember where treats or characters are.


----------



## Trackstar4400

OKWFan88 said:


> I am debating if we should buy tickets for Friday August 30th... Issue is we fly in that night and don't land until 9:45PM. Would still need to check into resort (OKW) and get over to MK... I know it ends at midnight. We'd be only going for the rides, but not sure if only getting about an hour and half if we are lucky is worth it.


Lines were not that short last Friday. We got so much more done last year


----------



## MyTwoPrincesses

Trackstar4400 said:


> Lines were not that short last Friday. We got so much more done last year



Doesn’t seem worth it to me. If you land at 9:45 how is it possible to do anything at the party?  Your flight might be delayed.  It takes time to get from the airport to the resort.  Odds are, you would get maybe 1/2 hour.


----------



## Retroecho

Question. With the new jack skellington how would watching fireworks from the train depot be?


----------



## AngiTN

Retroecho said:


> Question. With the new jack skellington how would watching fireworks from the train depot be?


Too far in my opinion
We were just outside the doors to the candy store and we could barely make him out. I would not watch from further back


----------



## Retroecho

AngiTN said:


> Too far in my opinion
> We were just outside the doors to the candy store and we could barely make him out. I would not watch from further back


Boooo. Ok thanks!  hubby had spinal surgery a few weeks ago and just trying to find a space that won’t be overwhelming for him, preferably the ability to sit until right at the fireworks.


----------



## AngiTN

Retroecho said:


> Boooo. Ok thanks!  hubby had spinal surgery a few weeks ago and just trying to find a space that won’t be overwhelming for him, preferably the ability to sit until right at the fireworks.


You may want to consider the party at Tony's. You can sit till time to walk out to watch. Crowds aren't bad back there either 
Other option would be the terrace party


----------



## nancy155

Cluelyss said:


> Gravediggers were new last year, but are a cool M&G. They meet in the liberty square gazebo. There’s a new Evil Queen animated magic shot by the fantasyland wall, but that’s the only new one I’ve seen.



Gravediggers photo op was available in 2017 as I received my photo with them. They were at a different location than the Gazebo.  Near Tom Sawyer raft area.  Let me see if I can attach my photo.


----------



## MinnieSweetheart

Retroecho said:


> Boooo. Ok thanks!  hubby had spinal surgery a few weeks ago and just trying to find a space that won’t be overwhelming for him, preferably the ability to sit until right at the fireworks.



They can be cumbersome but I highly recommend renting a wheelchair. If he can’t stand long, it’ll be well worth the $15. You can turn it back in early if he’s done with it.


----------



## deniseskellington

Are the Haunted Mansion Hitchhiking Ghosts Gus dessert holder and Ezra Sipper also available at MK or only in DL? I have seen the info on the Phineas popcorn bucket in Liberty Square during the party, but would love to know where to find the other two, if possible. Thanks!


----------



## wendlle

Does anyone know if you can upgrade to the party pass AFTER you have been to the party? Or can It only be done before you attend?


----------



## bpesch

Turkey Lurkey said:


> My wife doesn't think we need a plan for the party. I'm not so optimistic. Granted, we don't really have many must do's for the party. Jack and Sally for DD12, Moana for DD7, Elvis Stitch for me, and any and all villains for DW, plus Pirates and HM rides and ToTing. I just think it's gonna be a bit more overwhealming than she thinks.


I think you'll find you are right.


----------



## mississippigirl90

deniseskellington said:


> Are the Haunted Mansion Hitchhiking Ghosts Gus dessert holder and Ezra Sipper also available at MK or only in DL? I have seen the info on the Phineas popcorn bucket in Liberty Square during the party, but would love to know where to find the other two, if possible. Thanks!


I believe the other two are inside Pecos Bill’s (Ezra sipper) and at the Golden Oak Outpost (Gus)


----------



## FoxC63

teach22180 said:


> I am not really a character pic person but I started thinking how much fun the seven dwarfs might be. When I wrote out a plan I think I might have time to see them. Not sure I want to stand in line and definitely not missing fireworks or parade for it, so I have to make a choice early. Here's my plan. What do you experts think?
> 230 late lunch (i have an AP)
> 4-530 FPs (cant make them til Thursday but I'll make 2 and maybe 1 before lunch)
> 530 Dwarfs picture line
> 7-930ish pin shopping, HM people outside, treats and snacks, and ride Pirates (only must do ride because I have other days in MK. I want to focus on party specific stuff.)
> 1015 fireworks
> Rides, TOT, photoshots?
> 1115 parade
> Rides, TOT, photoshots?
> 
> Super thanks to the person who suggested notes on the phone because I can see myself standing in the center of a land trying to remember where treats or characters are.



You might want to get in line for the Dwarfs sooner.  When guests are let in at 3:45-4:00 those interested make a bee line there.  If you choose to stay your course you'll end up waiting much longer.  

"_Arrived at 3:45 for 4pm opening. Got Sorcerer card right away. 
4:50 - lined up for 7 Dwarfs and took turns getting food, checking out merchandise in Big Top, etc.
7:10 - met Dwarfs _" LINK


----------



## Araminta18

mississippigirl90 said:


> I believe the other two are inside Pecos Bill’s (Ezra sipper) and at the Golden Oak Outpost (Gus)



The sipper is also available at Columbia Harbor House.


----------



## TikiBirdRunner

TikiBirdRunner said:


> Have we heard which ToT locations are "Bonus Locations" this year?


I'll answer my own question thanks to the post from @Best Aunt  

The "Bonus Locations" (ToT locations with 2 candy candy stops):

*Fantasyland*
Mickey's PhilharMagic 
Pinocchio Village Haus
Storybook Circus Train Station

*Tomorrowland* 
Monster's Inc. Laugh Floor


----------



## Araminta18

Anyone going tonight and wants to do a gal a favor? I went Friday and got two of the three hitchhiking ghosts, but I missed Gus at Golden Outpost. Each person can buy two; anyone willing to pick up Gus for me?  PM me if you’re willing!


----------



## yorkieteacher

Ashmishgab said:


> I’m in the same boat as you. Typically I like to have a “guideline” plan and play it by ear as we go. Being that the only party night we can attend is ON Halloween, I’m starting to think I should really write out an actual Touring Plan and have no idea where to start. For this year my absolute must do was to get a photo with Cruella as this will be our family themed costumes this year. Thanks Disney for solving that problem for me for a mere $400+tax I also see value in this party for us because I think by that point my MIL will be ready to sit and relax for a little. My issue is that with our two little ones I think it’s best we try to get a spot for the first parade because I’m not sure they will last for the second. Our oldest might, but the baby probably won’t. Does anyone have any suggestions on a TP for me? Our DD4 will not like the “bigger” rides, so I’m not worried ab HM, SDMT, SM, or any similar. I would really love to ride PP at some point, and she would like rides like Pooh, Ariel, things along those lines. ToT in some spots, any M&G without long waits (don’t need to do any of the MAJOR long line ones), 1st parade, check-in Cruella’s and get my really expensive photo Lol, hopefully fireworks. There’s so much to try and do and I’m overwhelmed. Any help or advice will be greatly appreciated!


I've needed/gotten help on a touring plan, but I will offer this advice-get there early, be at  the gates by 345 so you can enter at four and get your first treats. Get FP+ for 3 rides in Fantasyland from 330-430, 435-535, and 540-6. The ones that will probably will need it the most are Peter Pan, Pooh, Dumbo and Little Mermaid, and any character meets before the party like the Princess Fairytale Hall and Ariel. Be done with the rides by 7 when the party starts. Your kids would probably enjoy the dance parties in Fantasyland and at Monsters Inc. where they can dance with the characters. There are no short M&G lines during the party as far as I can tell. TorT lines that I have read are usually shorter, but have not had confirmation on this board, are near Ariel's grotto, Splash Mountain, and across from the Splash Mountain one at Tom Sawyer Island dock. Watch the parade from Frontierland or Liberty Square-I plan on just keeping an eye out for when people begin staking out their spots-I have heard you could have to line up an hour early, but most people have said usually more in the 30-45 minute range . I am going with the attitude that it will all be fun, and if we miss something we can look forward to going again!


----------



## evlaina

I'm obsessing over my plans (who isn't?!) and need opinions. We're rope drop to close people. On our party day I have us getting to MK in the morning with a regular day ticket, leaving the park to have a 3:45pm dinner at 'Ohana to break up our day, then coming back for the rest of the evening and party. I am now regretting this...which has been my plan since 180 days out. I feel like we're missing out by not getting back till say 5:45pm, even though the party doesn't actually start till 7pm. Here's the deal though, we truly only care about seeing Carlotta at HM, Hocus Pocus, first parade, and fireworks. Maybe some magic shots and trying some treats. No Trick or Treating, and we don't care about meeting characters. I just still feel like we shouldn't leave and come back...thoughts on this??


----------



## evlaina

evlaina said:


> I'm obsessing over my plans (who isn't?!) and need opinions. We're rope drop to close people. On our party day I have us getting to MK in the morning with a regular day ticket, leaving the park to have a 3:45pm dinner at 'Ohana to break up our day, then coming back for the rest of the evening and party. I am now regretting this...which has been my plan since 180 days out. I feel like we're missing out by not getting back till say 5:45pm, even though the party doesn't actually start till 7pm. Here's the deal though, we truly only care about seeing Carlotta at HM, Hocus Pocus, first parade, and fireworks. Maybe some magic shots and trying some treats. No Trick or Treating, and we don't care about meeting characters. I just still feel like we shouldn't leave and come back...thoughts on this??


Also, where would we enter at that point? is it still the bypass, or is it the main gates? Can we still walk back to the bypass to get the special photo ops and treat bags?


----------



## Araminta18

yorkieteacher said:


> I've needed/gotten help on a touring plan, but I will offer this advice-get there early, be at  the gates by 345 so you can enter at four and get your first treats. Get FP+ for 3 rides in Fantasyland from 330-430, 435-535, and 540-6. The ones that will probably will need it the most are Peter Pan, Pooh, Dumbo and Little Mermaid, and any character meets before the party like the Princess Fairytale Hall and Ariel. Be done with the rides by 7 when the party starts. Your kids would probably enjoy the dance parties in Fantasyland and at Monsters Inc. where they can dance with the characters. There are no short M&G lines during the party as far as I can tell. TorT lines that I have read are usually shorter, but have not had confirmation on this board, are near Ariel's grotto, Splash Mountain, and across from the Splash Mountain one at Tom Sawyer Island dock. Watch the parade from Frontierland or Liberty Square-I plan on just keeping an eye out for when people begin staking out their spots-I have heard you could have to line up an hour early, but most people have said usually more in the 30-45 minute range . I am going with the attitude that it will all be fun, and if we miss something we can look forward to going again!



Cosmic Rays, Ariel’s grotto and the Barnstormer ToT trails were super short after the fireworks. No lines at all


----------



## dachsie

evlaina said:


> I'm obsessing over my plans (who isn't?!) and need opinions. We're rope drop to close people. On our party day I have us getting to MK in the morning with a regular day ticket, leaving the park to have a 3:45pm dinner at 'Ohana to break up our day, then coming back for the rest of the evening and party. I am now regretting this...which has been my plan since 180 days out. I feel like we're missing out by not getting back till say 5:45pm, even though the party doesn't actually start till 7pm. Here's the deal though, we truly only care about seeing Carlotta at HM, Hocus Pocus, first parade, and fireworks. Maybe some magic shots and trying some treats. No Trick or Treating, and we don't care about meeting characters. I just still feel like we shouldn't leave and come back...thoughts on this??


If the things you listed are the only things important to you, then its doable as you will have been riding rides all day long.  You should still be able to go thru bypass after you enter thru the main gate unless you really dwaddle during dinner.  You should be back to the park by 5:30-6


----------



## hakunamoscato91

Going to my first Halloween party in September. How are my plans looking? I’m mostly interested in the ride overlays, the parade, and the snacks!

2-5:30: Festival of Fantasy parade, FPs at Buzz Lightyear then SDMT, Meet Ariel at her grotto (going to the party with my husband as Ariel and Eric and want a photo with her in her mermaid costume) then FP at Haunted Mansion
5:30: Pick up wristbands and hop in Moana line (if the line is too long I’m okay bailing on this)
7:00: Hades Nachos at Pecos Bill, Pirates
7:45 grab the jack skellington cake pop on the way to Tomorrowland, Space Mountain, Monsters ToT
8:45 Teacups, possible photo with Ariel and Eric and/or Belle and Gaston if the line isn’t too long
9:30: Cruella’s, grab a few drinks then go find a fireworks spot
10:30 back to Cruella’s for more drinks, shopping and photos on Main Street
11:15 parade, back to Cruella’s for drinks/snacks then head to the castle for the last Hocus Pocus show


----------



## Disneylover99

evlaina said:


> Also, where would we enter at that point? is it still the bypass, or is it the main gates? Can we still walk back to the bypass to get the special photo ops and treat bags?


I believe the bypass is supposed to close by 8pm. Although it stayed open til about 8:15pm at the first party. You should be fine.


----------



## MelOhioDis

Turkey Lurkey said:


> Thanks!  We're hitting up MK two times before we do the party, so I'm sure we'll be able to manage SDMT sometime in there, but I was just covering my bases because I don't want to miss it. (it's our first trip to WDW in 8 years but also our first MNSSHP ever, so we are treading lightly).
> 
> My wife doesn't think we need a plan for the party. I'm not so optimistic.  Granted, we don't really have many must do's for the party.  Jack and Sally for DD12, Moana for DD7, Elvis Stitch for me, and any and all villains for DW, plus Pirates and HM rides and ToTing.  I just think it's gonna be a bit more overwhealming than she thinks.
> 
> TL




I would say you at least need to have an idea of when these characters start meeting, and when the best time to get in line is. All of them tend to have longer lines, especially Jack and Sally. Otherwise you may spend most of your time waiting in character lines. Once you do J&S and Moana, you should easily be able to do the rest. The great thing is, this thread is the best place to get all of this information! It was the only reason I even knew that Jack & Sally had switched locations last year, and that I needed to get in line ASAP for them. We were done with them before the party even started! 

I'm doing a loose plan this year for our party. We are surprising my DD9 with this trip, so I'm not able to ask her what she wants to do ahead of time. We did J&S and 7dwarfs last year, but had to leave Moana's line for a potty emergency  so I'm thinking we'll see her. We're also doing the Dessert party. My fiance has never been to the Halloween party, but he's very go with the flow. His only request was the dessert party! We did that on our last trip for HEA and he hasn't stopped talking about it! We'll are also using this as our only MK day of our trip so we'll be doing rides during the day.


I haven't heard a lot of reports about the Descendants dance party. Did anyone stop by that who went to the first party? My DD9 is a HUGE Descendants fan so I think we'll want to stop by there.


----------



## Starwind

theHEN said:


> How do they handle the DAS holders during the party? If there are no fastpasses given during parties, do they even still use the DAS system?



I suggest posting your question in the Disabilities forum ( https://www.disboards.com/forums/disabilities.20/ ) as you will get more responses, including ones from people with experience last year and this year.

The DAS does not work for most character meet and greets, during normal time or party time, as they don't have FP entrances, just a single line that everyone gets to use.

I can't speak to MNSSHP, but the last time I did MVMCP in 2017, and I understand it was the same for the 2018 MVMCP:

When I went to renew my DAS at Guest Services after we entered [about 4 pm], the CM explained how to use it and then pointed out that I could also use it during the party for rides that have FP entrances. I expressed shock over that as I had expected I could not use it during the party itself since FP would be closed. He explained that in fact I could -- go to the ride entrance and speak to the CM there and ask for a DAS return time. When I returned, it would be via the FP entrance. If I had any issues I was to ask to speak with a team lead. We ended up using it on only a couple rides, but had no problem with using it. Most party ride lines were fairly short. The 3 pre-party FP we had got us on most of the "most likely to have long lines" rides we were interested in anyway, so they were out of the way by the time the party started. The FP + DAS + shorter party lines combo worked well for us.

SW


----------



## bookbabe626

Anyone going to the Cruella’s add-on party this week?  I’d love to see some reviews or updates from recent (non-first night, non-blogger) visits.


----------



## Mom2Stitch

Ok, I've put together a rough outline-asking for you pros to review it. 

We have PH's -note that we are ok skipping the last 2 FP's if it helps on party time since we will be in the park multiple other days
2PM-arrive to MK
2:10 FP 7DMT
2:45-CRT for dinner
3:15-4:15 FP for PP(can skip if needed)
4:15-FP for Buzz(can skip if needed)
4:30-in line for Jack and Sally-we can get our bands in this line?
6:00-Elvis Stitch
7:00-Space Mountain
8-9:15 TOT lines, HM
9:15-Dessert Party
10:45-spot for 2nd parade in Frontierland
11:30-Pirates
11:30-12 TOT lines

When looking at it, we aren't even having time for any photopass pics and those will be important to us too. Where can I improve this? Are these times realistic?


----------



## Mom2Stitch

MelOhioDis said:


> I would say you at least need to have an idea of when these characters start meeting, and when the best time to get in line is. All of them tend to have longer lines, especially Jack and Sally. Otherwise you may spend most of your time waiting in character lines. Once you do J&S and Moana, you should easily be able to do the rest. The great thing is, this thread is the best place to get all of this information! It was the only reason I even knew that Jack & Sally had switched locations last year, and that I needed to get in line ASAP for them. We were done with them before the party even started!
> 
> I'm doing a loose plan this year for our party. We are surprising my DD9 with this trip, so I'm not able to ask her what she wants to do ahead of time. We did J&S and 7dwarfs last year, but had to leave Moana's line for a potty emergency  so I'm thinking we'll see her. We're also doing the Dessert party. My fiance has never been to the Halloween party, but he's very go with the flow. His only request was the dessert party! We did that on our last trip for HEA and he hasn't stopped talking about it! We'll are also using this as our only MK day of our trip so we'll be doing rides during the day.
> 
> 
> I haven't heard a lot of reports about the Descendants dance party. Did anyone stop by that who went to the first party? My DD9 is a HUGE Descendants fan so I think we'll want to stop by there.



Can you tell me what time J&S started meeting? We have a late lunch (2:45) at the Castle and some FP's -if they start at 4PM we will skip the FPs to meet them.


----------



## wuzzle02

If we stay at Cruella's until closing time (12:30), will we be able to get the Headless Horseman PP on our way out or will the photographers be gone by then?


----------



## Disneylover99

wuzzle02 said:


> If we stay at Cruella's until closing time (12:30), will we be able to get the Headless Horseman PP on our way out or will the photographers be gone by then?



Last year we missed out, but it was closer to 1am. Lines get long as people exit the park. I wouldn’t risk it. 

I would go to the exit and get it done before you check in for Cruella’s.


----------



## mckennarose

GADisneyDad14 said:


> This thread is wearing off on me.  I’ve never really planned a party before - we’re more wing it folks - but I’m sitting here with the party map and a spreadsheet.  I hate myself.
> 
> And I’m contemplating that MNSSHP “pass” which is really making me hate myself too.
> 
> Blah!


If it's any consolation....we're not uber planners for the party either.  We're two adults and just kind of go with the flow.  I'm not interested in characters and only somewhat interested in the ToT lines (mostly because I love chocolate!) and we focus on rides, soaking in the atmosphere and the shows.  We also do the photos when we bump into them as we're wandering.  So far my plan is:

3:30-ish- arrive at MK
4:00-ish- go through the bypass to get my first bag of candy
4:10-ish to 8:30-ish- wander around doing rides, not sure which ones or where 
8:30- check into dessert party, or wait in line until check in opens
8:45- 9:30-ish- eat my weight in chocolate covered strawberries
9:30-go to the garden viewing 
10:15- lament over missing "everybody scream!" and perimeter fireworks...shed a tear
10:30- head toward Frontierland for second parade, not sure which way yet or what will distract me on the way
11:15- watch parade, tell my hubby how much I miss a night parade in MK, especially Spectromagic from 25 years ago
12:00- watch the last HP show, wander around more and leave around 12:30-ish


I'm being facetious....We're actually really looking forward the party and know we'll have a lot of fun!


----------



## mckennarose

wuzzle02 said:


> If we stay at Cruella's until closing time (12:30), will we be able to get the Headless Horseman PP on our way out or will the photographers be gone by then?


They were still there around 12:30 ish last year with a very short line as we were leaving the party.  If it's a priority, I would go out a little sooner.


----------



## sheila14

MelOhioDis said:


> Yeah!! We’re doing the dessert party too! Maybe we’ll bump into each other!


I just made my T-shirt it is black shirt with silver spider web, orange Mickey head as my pumpkin, purple wording of trick or treat. I even made ears orange ears with black bow. Look for me!!!!


----------



## Disney Addicted

Is this do-able or am I setting our goals too high?  This will be our only time in MK since 9 years ago.

3:25-4:25  Splash Mountain
4:25-5:25  Jungle Cruise
5:25-6:00  Buzz Lightyear

Between 6-9:30 pm
 - see if I can get an Oogie Boogie popcorn bucket
 - grab some snacks; dinner
 - Monsters Inc, PeopleMover, Mad Tea Party, 7DMT, Philmarmagic, Haunted Mansion, Pirates of the Caribbean
 - DescenDANCE

10:15  Fireworks
10:45  Hocus Pocus
11:05  Headless Horseman
11:15  Parade


----------



## BraveLittleToaster2

Planning on doing the 1st parade for now since I have a 5 year old with me. Hoping I can get a spot around 8:30 in the front, so we can sit on the curb. Any tips on good areas to grab a spot that late?


----------



## sheila14

BraveLittleToaster2 said:


> What time do Pooh and friends start meeting? What about Tweedledee and Tweedledum?


Characters come out at 7pm however if that specific character is to be a part of the parade they will stop until parade over with. This happened to me 2 yrs ago when I was in line for Queen and Tweedles.


----------



## caylene44

Is 5 pm too "late" to get into the Moana line if she starts meeting at 5:45 pm? This isn't necessarily a must do so I don't want to devote a lot of time to waiting for her. I know that for some M&Gs people will start to line up as early as 4 pm and that's a no go for my group.

Another question: when does the MNSSHP merch go on sale/when do the special photo ops start? Are those right at 7 also???


----------



## sheila14

caylene44 said:


> Is 5 pm too "late" to get into the Moana line if she starts meeting at 5:45 pm? This isn't necessarily a must do so I don't want to devote a lot of time to waiting for her. I know that for some M&Gs people will start to line up as early as 4 pm and that's a no go for my group.
> 
> Another question: when does the MNSSHP merch go on sale/when do the special photo ops start? Are those right at 7 also???


She is popular you might want to get in line sooner so you are out in time for the start of the party.


----------



## momcubed892

Is it possible to watch the first parade and also do the plaza view dessert party? If so, how would you plan that?


----------



## freshstart19

I am curious about that answer as well.


----------



## freshstart19

I am on the plane now and am rethinking my plan for tonight's party. DH was up very late working and DD16 has been up since 4am.  Our plane left an hour late. We will uber from the airport to Coronado Springs. Get changed and head to MK.

Upon arrival, go to Firehouse for Sorcerer card, get map, go through bypass, head to buzz for 3:55 FP, then Jungle Cruise for 4:55 FP then Moana line. She is the only character for us. Then PoC, eat, 1st parade, check in late for plaza viewing dessert party for FW, then watch 10:45 Hocus Pocus show. Will do Tea Cups and maybe Space Mtn after Hocus Pocus if can't fit them in elsewhere.

is this possible? I am sure there won't be any dessert left at the party.  If we watch the parade in Fron tierland, what is the fastest way to Tomorrowland Terrace to check in foe dessert party while the parade is still going on?

Sorry for the last minute request.


----------



## yulilin3

freshstart19 said:


> I am on the plane now and am rethinking my plan for tonight's party. DH was up very late working and DD16 has been up since 4am.  Our plane left an hour late. We will uber from the airport to Coronado Springs. Get changed and head to MK.
> 
> Upon arrival, go to Firehouse for Sorcerer card, get map, go through bypass, head to buzz for 3:55 FP, then Jungle Cruise for 4:55 FP then Moana line. She is the only character for us. Then PoC, eat, 1st parade, check in late for plaza viewing dessert party for FW, then watch 10:45 Hocus Pocus show. Will do Tea Cups and maybe Space Mtn after Hocus Pocus if can't fit them in elsewhere.
> 
> is this possible? I am sure there won't be any dessert left at the party.  If we watch the parade in Fron tierland, what is the fastest way to Tomorrowland Terrace to check in foe dessert party while the parade is still going on?
> 
> Sorry for the last minute request.


From frontierland while the parade is going the only way is to fo through fantasyland and over to tomorrowland terrace.


----------



## MelOhioDis

sheila14 said:


> I just made my T-shirt it is black shirt with silver spider web, orange Mickey head as my pumpkin, purple wording of trick or treat. I even made ears orange ears with black bow. Look for me!!!!




I will!! I have no idea what we're wearing yet! This trip is sneaking up on me!


----------



## MelOhioDis

mckennarose said:


> They were still there around 12:30 ish last year with a very short line as we were leaving the party.  If it's a priority, I would go out a little sooner.




We did this on our way out last year. Probably around 12:30 also. There were several photographers still there. Only waited for one group in front of us.


----------



## teach22180

FoxC63 said:


> You might want to get in line for the Dwarfs sooner.  When guests are let in at 3:45-4:00 those interested make a bee line there.  If you choose to stay your course you'll end up waiting much longer.
> 
> "_Arrived at 3:45 for 4pm opening. Got Sorcerer card right away.
> 4:50 - lined up for 7 Dwarfs and took turns getting food, checking out merchandise in Big Top, etc.
> 7:10 - met Dwarfs _" LINK


Thanks for pointing me to the info. I think I won't enjoy being in line since I'm solo and won't even be able to go to the bathroom! So I'm reconsidering. It will still be fun! One of my happiest wdw memories was the old princess and pirate party walking on the rides in the dark.


----------



## Redfraggle19

would someone be willing to help me?  We did the MVMCP 2 years ago with very little plan. . so I'm trying to fix that.  Our cast of characters is myself, dh, dd (12), ds (5)

We are going to the party on 09/17 and DH and I have determined that our priorities are: photopass pics, magic shots, TOT, Moana meet, Jafar meet, rides with overlays, 2nd parade, last hocus pocus show - we will have had many other days in the magic kingdom prior to our party night 

We are entering the park after a late brunch at O'Hana (11:15am) on a regular day park ticket and have the following booked:

1:30 - Meet Mickey and Minnie FP (don't need to worry about halloween mickey/minnie as we're doing seasonal dine earlier in our vacation)
2:35 - SDMT FP
3:40 - BTMRR FP

should we get in the moana line right after BTMRR?  Will also mobile order food hopefully at some point - want to try the Hades nachos lol

THANK YOU FOR ANY HELP!!!


----------



## BHartly

Hello all!  First trip tonight!  Not sure if I'm more excited or the kids...Ha!  

Getting in at 4:00pm.  
Couple of fast passes till 5:45pm
Then plan on doing all the meet and greets and TOT's before 10pm and then doing the fireworks, parade, and show back to back to back.  

Quick question.  We finally decided on Jafar, Abu/Aladdin, Genie and Gravediggers as our meet and greets.

Any help is appreciated on the order I should attack these and what time to line up for the first one.  Thanks so much!!


----------



## MelOhioDis

Mom2Stitch said:


> Can you tell me what time J&S started meeting? We have a late lunch (2:45) at the Castle and some FP's -if they start at 4PM we will skip the FPs to meet them.




Last year they were out around 4:30pm. However I think I remember someone posting from the first party this year and they were out later then that. @FoxC63 do you remember? I know you're good at keeping track of character start times.

It may be a bit too early to know for sure. I'd keep my eye on the posts from tonight and the next party, that should give us a more definitive time and also an idea of how many people are lining up early.

Last year, I was in the park ahead of the party too, with a regular park ticket. That allowed me to line up around 3:30, and I was within the first 10 people in line. I'd say if they're a priority, regardless of start time, you'd want to get in line before 4pm. When they let all of the Halloween ticket people in at 4pm the line increased significantly. Hopefully, the start at 4:30 again. If so, I'd suggest jumping right over to Moana once you're done with Jack & Sally. I believe she starts around 5:45pm. Then bounce to Stitch, who may already have a good line forming. You could also divide and conquer. If others in your party don't care about Jack & Sally, they can do the Fast Passes, get wristbands, then go over to Moana. After Jack & Sally you can head over to Stitch. Then everyone meets up to do the rest!


----------



## Araminta18

BHartly said:


> Hello all!  First trip tonight!  Not sure if I'm more excited or the kids...Ha!
> 
> Getting in at 4:00pm.
> Couple of fast passes till 5:45pm
> Then plan on doing all the meet and greets and TOT's before 10pm and then doing the fireworks, parade, and show back to back to back.
> 
> Quick question.  We finally decided on Jafar, Abu/Aladdin, Genie and Gravediggers as our meet and greets.
> 
> Any help is appreciated on the order I should attack these and what time to line up for the first one.  Thanks so much!!



Gravediggers line is usually pretty short; they start meeting st 7 at thr Gazebo


----------



## Daffodilmom21

freshstart19 said:


> I am on the plane now and am rethinking my plan for tonight's party. DH was up very late working and DD16 has been up since 4am.  Our plane left an hour late. We will uber from the airport to Coronado Springs. Get changed and head to MK.
> 
> Upon arrival, go to Firehouse for Sorcerer card, get map, go through bypass, head to buzz for 3:55 FP, then Jungle Cruise for 4:55 FP then Moana line. She is the only character for us. Then PoC, eat, 1st parade, check in late for plaza viewing dessert party for FW, then watch 10:45 Hocus Pocus show. Will do Tea Cups and maybe Space Mtn after Hocus Pocus if can't fit them in elsewhere.
> 
> is this possible? I am sure there won't be any dessert left at the party.  If we watch the parade in Fron tierland, what is the fastest way to Tomorrowland Terrace to check in foe dessert party while the parade is still going on?
> 
> Sorry for the last minute request.


Please let us know how it goes if you indeed do the 1st parade then dessert party.  This is exactly what I am hoping to to do to, the later parade might be just a little too late for our DD5.  Have a spooky good time!!


----------



## FoxC63

Mom2Stitch said:


> Ok, I've put together a rough outline-asking for you pros to review it.
> 
> We have PH's -note that we are ok skipping the last 2 FP's if it helps on party time since we will be in the park multiple other days
> 2PM-arrive to MK
> 2:10 FP 7DMT
> 2:45-CRT for dinner
> 3:15-4:15 FP for PP(can skip if needed)
> 4:15-FP for Buzz(can skip if needed)
> 4:30-in line for Jack and Sally-we can get our bands in this line?
> 6:00-Elvis Stitch
> 7:00-Space Mountain
> 8-9:15 TOT lines, HM
> 9:15-Dessert Party
> 10:45-spot for 2nd parade in Frontierland
> 11:30-Pirates
> 11:30-12 TOT lines
> 
> When looking at it, we aren't even having time for any photopass pics and those will be important to us too. Where can I improve this? Are these times realistic?


Are you DVC?  I ask because they have their own entry and at 2pm there might be a line.  Then you would have to tweak your plans, it's all like domino's.


----------



## FoxC63

sheila14 said:


> I just made my T-shirt it is black shirt with silver spider web, orange Mickey head as my pumpkin, purple wording of trick or treat. I even made ears orange ears with black bow. Look for me!!!!



They all sound wonderful but a picture is worth a thousand words, hint hint!


----------



## FoxC63

Disney Addicted said:


> Is this do-able or am I setting or goals too high?  This will be our only time in MK since 9 years ago.
> 
> 3:25-4:25  Splash Mountain
> 4:25-5:25  Jungle Cruise
> 5:25-6:00  Buzz Lightyear
> 
> Between 6-9:30 pm
> - see if I can get an Oogie Boogie popcorn bucket
> - grab some snacks; dinner
> - Monsters Inc, PeopleMover, Mad Tea Party, 7DMT, Philmarmagic, Haunted Mansion, Pirates of the Caribbean
> - DescenDANCE
> 
> 10:15  Fireworks
> 10:45  Hocus Pocus
> 11:05  Headless Horseman
> 11:15  Parade


Oogie Boogie popcorn bucket - Are you going in September?


----------



## Mom2Stitch

FoxC63 said:


> Are you DVC?  I ask because they have their own entry and at 2pm there might be a line.  Then you would have to tweak your plans, it's all like domino's.



Not DVC, but we will be in the park already with PH's.  We will be eating at the Castle at 2:45, so quickest we would be in line for J&S would be 4-can we get our bracelets in the line or will we need to go back out front? 

I think as long as we have them knocked out before the party starts we will be happy with that. We are limiting our character meet to them and Stitch.


----------



## Mom2Stitch

Araminta18 said:


> Gravediggers line is usually pretty short; they start meeting st 7 at thr Gazebo



I'm sorry to not already know this-the Gazebo is over in Liberty Square-behind the Christmas Shoppe? If that line is quick we might stop for that one.


----------



## FoxC63

BraveLittleToaster2 said:


> Planning on doing the 1st parade for now since I have a 5 year old with me. Hoping I can get a spot around 8:30 in the front, so we can sit on the curb. Any tips on good areas to grab a spot that late?



Where are you planning on watching from?


----------



## FoxC63

Mom2Stitch said:


> Not DVC, but we will be in the park already with PH's.  We will be eating at the Castle at 2:45, so quickest we would be in line for J&S would be 4-can we get our bracelets in the line or will we need to go back out front?



You'll get the party wristbands there if you line up prior to the start of the party.  I don't know if they stop putting them on after 4pm.   Feel free to chime in.


----------



## Mango7100

evlaina said:


> I'm obsessing over my plans (who isn't?!) and need opinions. We're rope drop to close people. On our party day I have us getting to MK in the morning with a regular day ticket, leaving the park to have a 3:45pm dinner at 'Ohana to break up our day, then coming back for the rest of the evening and party. I am now regretting this...which has been my plan since 180 days out. I feel like we're missing out by not getting back till say 5:45pm, even though the party doesn't actually start till 7pm. Here's the deal though, we truly only care about seeing Carlotta at HM, Hocus Pocus, first parade, and fireworks. Maybe some magic shots and trying some treats. No Trick or Treating, and we don't care about meeting characters. I just still feel like we shouldn't leave and come back...thoughts on this??


I agree...I would feel that getting there at 545 is missing out some. Also, eating a big meal at Ohana would give me a food coma and would miss the special party treats!


----------



## Cluelyss

Mom2Stitch said:


> I'm sorry to not already know this-the Gazebo is over in Liberty Square-behind the Christmas Shoppe? If that line is quick we might stop for that one.


Correct


----------



## FoxC63

teach22180 said:


> Thanks for pointing me to the info. I think I won't enjoy being in line since I'm solo and won't even be able to go to the bathroom! So I'm reconsidering. It will still be fun! One of my happiest wdw memories was the old princess and pirate party walking on the rides in the dark.



There is no need not to do something because you're going solo.  With the exception of a few DISer's here, there are many Disney fans who are willing to hold your spot while you take a restroom break.  This is and should be a non issue.  Make nice with the people in front of you AND those behind you.  What comes around goes around!


----------



## Snowfire

FoxC63 said:


> You'll get the party wristbands there if you line up prior to the start of the party.  I don't know if they stop putting them on after 4pm.   Feel free to chime in.


We have always received a MNSSHP wrist band no matter when we got to MK (before or after 7p).


----------



## Cluelyss

Snowfire said:


> We have always received a MNSSHP wrist band no matter when we got to MK (before or after 7p).


This response was specifically related to getting wristbands in the Jack & Sally line, not the park in general. But you are correct, every partygoer gets a wristband.


----------



## aldeanarmyangel

We are here now, if we go line up for 7D a little before 4, will we get a band in line?  TIA


----------



## FoxC63

aldeanarmyangel said:


> We are here now, if we go line up for 7D a little before 4, will we get a band in line?  TIA


No.


----------



## Mom2Stitch

Watched a vlogger who attended first party-he got in line for J&S a little before 4PM and they gave him his band, so at least on that night it happened.


----------



## aldeanarmyangel

FoxC63 said:


> No.



I am trying to search but there is so much info, where’s the best place inside to get your band at 4?  TIA!!!!  Really much appreciated.


----------



## aldeanarmyangel

aldeanarmyangel said:


> I am trying to search but there is so much info, where’s the best place inside to get your band at 4?  TIA!!!!  Really much appreciated.


Disregard, thanks!!!


----------



## GR101997

Were heading over in about an hour. I just looked at wait times and a lot of rides are closed down. Is there something going on or is this some kind of party prep? Thunder/splash are two. We did hear thunder recently but it’s sunny here at the GF


----------



## Araminta18

I


GR101997 said:


> Were heading over in about an hour. I just looked at wait times and a lot of rides are closed down. Is there something going on or is this some kind of party prep? Thunder/splash are two. We did hear thunder recently but it’s sunny here at the GF



It’s currently sprinkling here, but shouldn’t be enough to shut down rides?  Maybe lightning in the radius that will make them shut down?


----------



## FoxC63

Araminta18 said:


> I
> 
> 
> It’s currently sprinkling here, but shouldn’t be enough to shut down rides?  Maybe lightning in the radius that will make them shut down?


Yes.  Go to indoor rides, shops, meet & greets.  Get sorcerer card.  Sir Mickey's for photo props.  All are available to you during inclement weather.


----------



## BraveLittleToaster2

Will the line be really long to enter right at 4? Should i wait longer then that?


----------



## FoxC63

Lines are long but they move fast.


----------



## monique5

Mom2Stitch said:


> Can you tell me what time J&S started meeting? We have a late lunch (2:45) at the Castle and some FP's -if they start at 4PM we will skip the FPs to meet them.



4:30pm

See Post #1 - *What characters can I meet at MNSSHP?*
If characters meet before 7pm, the times are listed. Specific locations are listed too.


----------



## Araminta18

Trying one more time... anyone going to pick up the Gus hitchhiking ghost bucket and willing to pick up an extra for me?  I got the other two and I’m here in the MK today, but no party ticket. Please? 

PM me and we can work out logistics (and I can hang out at the front of MK to take it off your hands so you don’t have to carry it all night...)


----------



## FoxC63

This is why I mentioned you should have a  Plan B for inclement weather.  You should know where to go when things get shut down.  If you're in Fantasyland and Barnstormer is shut down go to mermaid
HM, it's a small world, PP, Pooh etc.
Know where the indoor attractions and shops are.


----------



## FoxC63

Mom2Stitch said:


> Watched a vlogger who attended first party-he got in line for J&S a little before 4PM and they gave him his band, so at least on that night it happened.


Yes at Jack & Sally but not at Dwarfs.


----------



## lovingeire

Best Aunt said:


> 10) Nobody will listen to me about the fireworks, but I will say it anyway.
> The fireworks are shot off between Splash Mountain and the Castle.
> I waited until 5 minutes before the fireworks started, then walked over to a little path across from Pecos Bills. I stood next to the rail over the water, facing the Magic Kingdom.
> Nobody in front of me, nobody behind me.
> Perfect if you are claustrophobic, and no standing around trying to hold the perfect space.
> I could tell that there were projections on the castle but I couldn't see them. Maybe if I had stronger glasses on I might have been able to see them.
> If the castle was in the 12:00 position, the fireworks were at 9:00, 10:00, 11:00 and 12:00.
> I was very happy with this spot.
> But I know everybody is going to ignore me and cram themselves into the hub like sardines.



I'm keeping this in my back pocket as an option.  My husband does not like crowds and I fear that with the new shows that pretty much require you to be in the hub to see it could be a trigger for him.  I think this could be a good option for him.  Thank you for sharing.



Starwind said:


> I suggest posting your question in the Disabilities forum ( https://www.disboards.com/forums/disabilities.20/ ) as you will get more responses, including ones from people with experience last year and this year.
> 
> The DAS does not work for most character meet and greets, during normal time or party time, as they don't have FP entrances, just a single line that everyone gets to use.
> 
> I can't speak to MNSSHP, but the last time I did MVMCP in 2017, and I understand it was the same for the 2018 MVMCP:
> 
> When I went to renew my DAS at Guest Services after we entered [about 4 pm], the CM explained how to use it and then pointed out that I could also use it during the party for rides that have FP entrances. I expressed shock over that as I had expected I could not use it during the party itself since FP would be closed. He explained that in fact I could -- go to the ride entrance and speak to the CM there and ask for a DAS return time. When I returned, it would be via the FP entrance. If I had any issues I was to ask to speak with a team lead. We ended up using it on only a couple rides, but had no problem with using it. Most party ride lines were fairly short. The 3 pre-party FP we had got us on most of the "most likely to have long lines" rides we were interested in anyway, so they were out of the way by the time the party started. The FP + DAS + shorter party lines combo worked well for us.
> 
> SW



Thank you for sharing your experience!  This will be our first trip using DAS (as my son got his diagnosis since our last family trip) so I am anxious to see how this tool helps him on the trip!  I appreciate oyu sharing your experience.



Mom2Stitch said:


> Ok, I've put together a rough outline-asking for you pros to review it.
> 
> We have PH's -note that we are ok skipping the last 2 FP's if it helps on party time since we will be in the park multiple other days
> 2PM-arrive to MK
> 2:10 FP 7DMT
> 2:45-CRT for dinner
> 3:15-4:15 FP for PP(can skip if needed)
> 4:15-FP for Buzz(can skip if needed)
> 4:30-in line for Jack and Sally-we can get our bands in this line?
> 6:00-Elvis Stitch
> 7:00-Space Mountain
> 8-9:15 TOT lines, HM
> 9:15-Dessert Party
> 10:45-spot for 2nd parade in Frontierland
> 11:30-Pirates
> 11:30-12 TOT lines
> 
> When looking at it, we aren't even having time for any photopass pics and those will be important to us too. Where can I improve this? Are these times realistic?



I'd definitely skip the FPs and line up for J&S since you probably won't be done with "linner" until around 4.  You can likely ride both PP and Buzz later in the night with small lines.  I know I've walked on PP in the past towards the end of the night.


----------



## Krios16!

We will be attending 09/20. 1st year Annual Passholders here and want to enter the park around noon the day of the party. My question is, how early can we arrive in full costume? Will we just need to do a quick change in the bathroom once it gets closer to 4pm? Me and My husband are dressing up as Jasmine & Aladdin so it's not a simple t-shirt change. Thanks in advance


----------



## FoxC63

Krios16! said:


> We will be attending 09/20. 1st year Annual Passholders here and want to enter the park around noon the day of the party. My question is, how early can we arrive in full costume? Will we just need to do a quick change in the bathroom once it gets closer to 4pm? Me and My husband are dressing up as Jasmine & Aladdin so it's not a simple t-shirt change. Thanks in advance


That's a really great question.  If DVC members are allowed in at 2pm for the party then I would say that is the earliest.  Please feel free to chime in and remember this topic is regarding full costume.


----------



## lilmape

Do we have a list of where characters might meet if it rains? I need to work on a backup plan. 

Also... any recommendations for belle and Gaston meets? Are lines shorter during parades or fireworks?


----------



## MickeyMouseCD524

Can I get some opinions on our plans?

We have lunch reservations at 1:30, we plan on eating a bigger lunch at Skipper Canteen (usually we skip and just do a big dinner)

Shop around a little then get in line for Jack and Sally around 3:45 if we can. Hopefully we're out of there before 5. Then head over to see Stitch. From there we'll try to catch Cruella and the Queen of Hearts. Then move over to Tarzan and Jane and Jafar. Catch a ride on pirates and then catch Hocus Pocus, fireworks, and second parade. And catch Mickey after the parade.

Does that sound like too much? Our top characters are Tarzan and Jane but with everyone saying they were about a 30 min wait I'm not too worried about moving them up on the list.


----------



## Disney Addicted

FoxC63 said:


> Oogie Boogie popcorn bucket - Are you going in September?



Yes, technically.  Monday, September 2nd.  I say technically because I wonder if the popcorn bucket will be out then.  I hope they are out for the first September party.  I would love to put him beside my Mickey Ghost one.  Even that one I was unable to find on our first MNSSHP.  We went Sept 18, 2010 and I could not find Ghost Mickey.  Luckily a friend went later on and brought him home for me.


----------



## twinklebug

FoxC63 said:


> That's a really great question.  If DVC members are allowed in at 2pm for the party then I would say that is the earliest.  Please feel free to chime in and remember this topic is regarding full costume.


In my area trick or treating doesn't start until dusk, so I'd say that's the earliest one should be in costume. 
4pm for us, we'll be entering at 2 with a BOG lunch, will change after that: Backpack and renting a locker is the plan.


----------



## FoxC63

twinklebug said:


> In my area trick or treating doesn't start until dusk, so I'd say that's the earliest one should be in costume.
> 4pm for us, we'll be entering at 2 with a BOG lunch, will change after that: Backpack and renting a locker is the plan.



Absolutely you can do all that but it's not necessary.


----------



## sheila14

Mom2Stitch said:


> Not DVC, but we will be in the park already with PH's.  We will be eating at the Castle at 2:45, so quickest we would be in line for J&S would be 4-can we get our bracelets in the line or will we need to go back out front?
> 
> I think as long as we have them knocked out before the party starts we will be happy with that. We are limiting our character meet to them and Stitch.


My goal for meeting them will be getting in line around 2pm.  I have a park ticket on the same day of my party ticket and I want to meet them again so getting in line early is the key.  At least this year we can sit on the carpet in an air-condition building.


----------



## Newsies

Here now, jack and sally line just started moving!


----------



## sheila14

FoxC63 said:


> There is no need not to do something because you're going solo.  With the exception of a few DISer's here, there are many Disney fans who are willing to hold your spot while you take a restroom break.  This is and should be a non issue.  Make nice with the people in front of you AND those behind you.  What comes around goes around!


When I am in line for a character, especially those that don't come out for many hours, I do not mind holding "your spot" but I do expect you to hold my spot in turn.  I have done this for the 7 dwarfs and Jack/Sally lines.


----------



## FoxC63

Disney Addicted said:


> Yes, technically.  Monday, September 2nd.  I say technically because I wonder if the popcorn bucket will be out then.  I hope they are out for the first September party.  I would love to put him beside my Mickey Ghost one.  Even that one I was unable to find on our first MNSSHP.  We went Sept 18, 2010 and I could not find Ghost Mickey.  Luckily a friend went later on and brought him home for me.



There is no set date for the September release of Oogie Boogie, at least not that I'm aware of.  On media night they were simply told "it will be released in September." nothing more.


----------



## FoxC63

Newsies said:


> Here now, jack and sally line just started moving!



What time did you get in line?


----------



## Newsies

FoxC63 said:


> What time did you get in line?



Got in line at 3:00, about 25 people into the line.  I’m almost done already!  The character attendant closed the door to the room with the party in front of me, so I’ll be with them soon.


----------



## FoxC63

lilmape said:


> Do we have a list of where characters might meet if it rains? I need to work on a backup plan.



Yes:  HERE
This shows who meets indoors and outside.  Characters who meet outside do not have an alternative location, they simply wont come out.


----------



## FoxC63

Newsies said:


> Got in line at 3:00, about 25 people into the line.  I’m almost done already!  The character attendant closed the door to the room with the party in front of me, so I’ll be with them soon.


Please post what time you're done meeting them.  Thank you so much!


----------



## eduncs226

Getting so excited to attend!! best plan on meeting the fab 5 in costume?? still on the fence of dedicating time to wait for 7 dwarves too TIA


----------



## aldeanarmyangel

We are here now in line for 7D, line down the embankment outside.....hopefully we move inside before the next wave of rain.


----------



## FoxC63

aldeanarmyangel said:


> We are here now in line for 7D, line down the embankment outside.....hopefully we move inside before the next wave of rain.


What time did the rain start?  Is it heavy or lite?


----------



## FoxC63

pooh'smate said:


> I did misremember.   I told dh what I said and he said you don't remember the rain. It didn't slow us down but I do remember now.





FoxC63 said:


> What time did the rain start?  Is it heavy or lite?


See @pooh'smate ... gathering intel  

This is most likely why several rides went down and in turn may have created longer lines elsewhere.  So when giving advice we're a little more prepared.


----------



## Shula

Sorry for the silly question but we're first time halloween party goers, only party I've been to was in 2005.  I originally thought we'd watch the 2nd parade in Frontierland since that used to be the quietest spot.  If that is busy now which parade is the better one to go to and is there a better spot to view without waiting 30-45? We are 3 adults and do not need to be in the front.  The headless horseman is my #1 priority, hoping weather cooperates.  Thanks for any tips!


----------



## FoxC63

WDW AccuWeather for Aug 20th / 2nd party.



LINK


----------



## FoxC63

aldeanarmyangel said:


> We are here now in line for 7D, line down the embankment outside.....hopefully we move inside before the next wave of rain.



Time stamp on your post vs current time, you got in J & S line at 4:45-4:50?


----------



## aldeanarmyangel

In line for 7D at 410 let’s say, no rain now very humid, can’t even see the end of the line now.


----------



## FoxC63

Shula said:


> Sorry for the silly question but we're first time halloween party goers, only party I've been to was in 2005.  I originally thought we'd watch the 2nd parade in Frontierland since that used to be the quietest spot.  If that is busy now which parade is the better one to go to and is there a better spot to view without waiting 30-45? We are 3 adults and do not need to be in the front.  The headless horseman is my #1 priority, hoping weather cooperates.  Thanks for any tips!


2nd parade in Frontierland is still going to be your best option and think more like 45 - *1hr.  *There is also on top of the train station but that means by the time it get's to you it will be 11:50pm. not much time to do anything else.  Except, Hocus Pocus & magic Shots on Main Street and Headless Horseman.  Oh, Main Street Bakery and Emporium should still be open.


----------



## elsbit

GADisneyDad14 said:


> This thread is wearing off on me.  I’ve never really planned a party before - we’re more wing it folks - but I’m sitting here with the party map and a spreadsheet.  I hate myself.
> 
> And I’m contemplating that MNSSHP “pass” which is really making me hate myself too.
> 
> Blah!



I am a wing it party person too, but this thread is beginning to stress me out. Please share your nerdy spreadsheet.


----------



## aldeanarmyangel

They just let us in the tent for 7D.....freezing in here lol


----------



## freshstart19

Daffodilmom21 said:


> Please let us know how it goes if you indeed do the 1st parade then dessert party.  This is exactly what I am hoping to to do to, the later parade might be just a little too late for our DD5.  Have a spooky good time!!


Will do
 I am in the Moana line now!


----------



## FoxC63

freshstart19 said:


> Will do
> I am in the Moana line now!


What time did you get in line for Moana?


----------



## Lindaleeann

Disneylover99 said:


> Yes. I think that’s exactly it.


----------



## MinnieSweetheart

Getting sucked into the over planning vortex.

Does anyone have input on when to have a Plaza dinner on party night? We’ll be in the parks early and the Plaza is the restaurant that is a request as a must.

I was thinking 4 or 4:30. Would that be too late? We want to meet Moana as early as possible.


----------



## Lindaleeann

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Anyone see any pics of videos of the fireworks from further back spots, such as the TTC or Poly.  Just trying to study the perimeter shots.
> 
> Hallowishes used 8 "extra" launch points surrounding the MK to create what most will call the "180 degree" fireworks (in addition to the 'regular' launch points on/around the castle and the main launch point 'behind' the MK).
> 
> I can see at least 4 'extra' launch points in the videos I've seen from last night, but they're all too close to the castle/zoomed in to see the full skyline.  Seemed like they were being used at various parts throughout the show, not just the ending like Hallowishes.
> 
> Tried not to watch any but couldn't help it.


This is from the Poly 8/16 of the new Halloween fireworks.


----------



## FoxC63

Lindaleeann said:


> This is from the Poly View attachment 427646


Beautiful!


----------



## MinnieSweetheart

FoxC63 said:


> Yes:  HERE
> This shows who meets indoors and outside.  Characters who meet outside do not have an alternative location, they simply wont come out.



Pooh is considered indoors right?


----------



## FoxC63

MinnieSweetheart said:


> Pooh is considered indoors right?



No, you don't enter a building like you do for Jack & Sally and Ariel it's like an awning / overhang.


----------



## MinnieSweetheart

FoxC63 said:


> No, you don't enter a building like you do for Jack & Sally and Ariel it's like an awning / overhang.



So you can’t meet them in the rain?


----------



## sheila14

Pooh and the gang meet in the same spot as Tigger and Pooh meet during normal operating hours.


----------



## FoxC63




----------



## FoxC63

MinnieSweetheart said:


> So you can’t meet them in the rain?



I'm not 100% positive on that,  that's why it's not specified on my thread.  Hopefully others will chime in with their experience.  We go in Late Oct and don't deal with rain.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Lindaleeann said:


> This is from the Poly View attachment 427646



Thanks!  Beautiful pic.  As I suspected, it’s missing two “extra” launch points on both the right and left.  The good thing is it looked like there was pretty decent use of those extra launch points throughout the show, so that’s cool to see vs just the finale as before.

For comparison, this pic isn’t technically HalloWishes (it’s the NYE early show) bit it’s from close to the same location and shows what would have been the same finale launch points as HalloWishes as it used the same positions.


----------



## FoxC63

sheila14 said:


> Pooh and the gang meet in the same spot as Tigger and Pooh meet during normal operating hours.



That's not what we're talking about.


----------



## sheila14

FoxC63 said:


> That's not what we're talking about.


I am sorry I thought she was asking where they meet on party nights.


----------



## LibbyG

Got in line for Stitch at 6, he came out at 6:45, went on break at 7:12 and finished at 7:20.


----------



## maragib

Hi All - Haven't been to Disney since 2012 and I am headed down to MCO SEPT 22nd week to do a HP universal trip. MNSSHP is on the day sept 24th before our UO tickets start so I thought we might get a little Disney in by going to the party, main focus being rides, maybe 1 or 2 characters (pooh/crew and goofy), parade and fireworks too, a few questions.

Is it worth the party ticket to try and hit 10 rides, or should I suck it up and buy a full park day? I am figuring me and my little can hit up his list which DOES NOT include the overlay rides, pretty soundly if we plan to park it from 4p-12a. Do you find this to be true?  Here is his list Buzz, people mover, Speedway, barnstorm, dumbo, pooh, 7dmt, pan, mansion, tmrr.

We have old Magic bands - once I buy our tickets should I link them to the band and book FP for the 4-7 time there 30 days out?

Would also love opinions on good but not prime wait forever Firework location,

Since I have no preference on 1st or 2nd parade and which Hocus Pocus show, which ones would you suggest to cut down on wait times (whether ride times, or camping out in viewing spot wait times?

Is it better to hit the rides later at night?  Better to see pooh or goofy later at night? or just watch the shows?

we have 4 adults (who won't eat the candy) and only one kid so I am sure there will be plenty of candy with just a few treat trails.

Thanks for any and all advice.


----------



## rowval

Can DVC book Fast Passes for after 2?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

rowval said:


> Can DVC book Fast Passes for after 2?



A MNSSHP party ticket will technically allow FP booking all day long - the system isn’t smart enough to know when you technically have access to the park with that ticket that day.  So, up to you to book FPs for when you can actually use them based on DVC blue card park 2pm park entry.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

dessert party check in started at 8, we came in 10 minutes ago, no line.
We needed a break!! 
Tot lines much shorter in Frontierland at start. But all look long but move fairly quick.
We got I think all magic shots, no characters, lots of candy


----------



## GADisneyDad14

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> dessert party check in started at 8, we came in 10 minutes ago, no line.
> We needed a break!!
> Tot lines much shorter in Frontierland at start. But all look long but move fairly quick.
> We got I think all magic shots, no characters, lots of candy



Check-in, as in desserts out and everything?   Plaza Garden I assume?


----------



## GR101997

I don't know if it's just all the congestion of people going for candy and characters but this feels more crowded then all the parks have felt since Saturday.


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Starting to stress that we have done so little so far.  The fun of these parties are long gone.  Far too crowded.  We got our fast passes done.  Headed to HM and a couple of magic shots.  Daughter insisted on Splash.  Just spent an hour there.  Decided to find a spot for the parade and here we sit.  Hoping this will allow some late minute fun.  Decided to stick back here for the fireworks too.


----------



## FoxC63

GR101997 said:


> I don't know if it's just all the congestion of people going for candy and characters but this feels more crowded then all the parks have felt since Saturday.


Woof!  I wonder if we're seeing impact from the unlimited pass.


----------



## FoxC63

Halloweenqueen said:


> Starting to stress that we have done so little so far.  The fun of these parties are long gone.  Far too crowded.  We got our fast passes done.  Headed to HM and a couple of magic shots.  Daughter insisted on Splash.  Just spent an hour there.  Decided to find a spot for the parade and here we sit.  Hoping this will allow some late minute fun.  Decided to stick back here for the fireworks too.


Sorry to hear this.  I know how much you were looking forward to the party. Hope it gets better after the fireworks!


----------



## yorkieteacher

Halloweenqueen said:


> Starting to stress that we have done so little so far.  The fun of these parties are long gone.  Far too crowded.  We got our fast passes done.  Headed to HM and a couple of magic shots.  Daughter insisted on Splash.  Just spent an hour there.  Decided to find a spot for the parade and here we sit.  Hoping this will allow some late minute fun.  Decided to stick back here for the fireworks too.


I'm also starting to think that getting a spot near the Hub where you can actually see the projections without binoculars isn't doable without a paid extra event, and may as well just get a good spot behind the castle in TO get a good view the fireworks at least-


----------



## Love Tink

BHartly said:


> Hello all!  First trip tonight!  Not sure if I'm more excited or the kids...Ha!
> 
> Getting in at 4:00pm.
> Couple of fast passes till 5:45pm
> Then plan on doing all the meet and greets and TOT's before 10pm and then doing the fireworks, parade, and show back to back to back.
> 
> Quick question.  We finally decided on Jafar, Abu/Aladdin, Genie and Gravediggers as our meet and greets.
> 
> Any help is appreciated on the order I should attack these and what time to line up for the first one.  Thanks so much!!


Couple things: The Gravediggers were the best thing we did this year. They were a great meet. But we had to stop by three times until we got it right. They do short sets and they don't meet during the parades. We came there a couple minutes before their last set (10:30-11:00) and that was perfect.

Aladdin and Abu also do not meet during the parades. So it is easier to get Jasmine and Genie - the line gets shorter during the parades. You can time Aladdin and Abu because they come out on the hour after the parade.


----------



## GR101997

Halloweenqueen said:


> Starting to stress that we have done so little so far.  The fun of these parties are long gone.  Far too crowded.  We got our fast passes done.  Headed to HM and a couple of magic shots.  Daughter insisted on Splash.  Just spent an hour there.  Decided to find a spot for the parade and here we sit.  Hoping this will allow some late minute fun.  Decided to stick back here for the fireworks too.



It feels like a normal night at the park with just more places to wait in line. Very disappointing.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Halloweenqueen said:


> Starting to stress that we have done so little so far.  The fun of these parties are long gone.  Far too crowded.  We got our fast passes done.  Headed to HM and a couple of magic shots.  Daughter insisted on Splash.  Just spent an hour there.  Decided to find a spot for the parade and here we sit.  Hoping this will allow some late minute fun.  Decided to stick back here for the fireworks too.



I had a similar post mid-party at our party #1 in mid Sept last year.  Those that followed things last year will recall “oversold” was the raging topic for weeks once the parties started.  I sort of tossed all the reports aside as just people complaining, but then I found myself there on the ground that night totally bummed with how things were going.  It was crowded.  I zigged when everyone else did too.  Everything was packed - even TOT lines.  The flow just wasn’t there.  Was the bloom off the MNSSHP for us?  I left with more questions than answers.

Fast forward a few weeks after that and we had a great party night.  It all just clicked in a way party #1 didn’t, party #1 just felt way more crowded.

So, long story to say your post reminded me of my feelings after party #1 last year.  I hope your evening improves.


----------



## Arctophilist

Waiting in line for J&S right now - has been 45 minutes so far...
Think it will be more than the announced hour
Surrounded by overhyped kiddos, oh well: This is Halloween, this is Halloween


----------



## FoxC63

maragib said:


> Hi All - Haven't been to Disney since 2012 and I am headed down to MCO SEPT 22nd week to do a HP universal trip. MNSSHP is on the day sept 24th before our UO tickets start so I thought we might get a little Disney in by going to the party, main focus being rides, maybe 1 or 2 characters (pooh/crew and goofy), parade and fireworks too, a few questions.
> 
> Is it worth the party ticket to try and hit 10 rides, or should I suck it up and buy a full park day? I am figuring me and my little can hit up his list which DOES NOT include the overlay rides, pretty soundly if we plan to park it from 4p-12a. Do you find this to be true?  Here is his list Buzz, people mover, Speedway, barnstorm, dumbo, pooh, 7dmt, pan, mansion, tmrr.
> 
> We have old Magic bands - once I buy our tickets should I link them to the band and book FP for the 4-7 time there 30 days out?
> 
> Would also love opinions on good but not prime wait forever Firework location,
> 
> Since I have no preference on 1st or 2nd parade and which Hocus Pocus show, which ones would you suggest to cut down on wait times (whether ride times, or camping out in viewing spot wait times?
> 
> Is it better to hit the rides later at night?  Better to see pooh or goofy later at night? or just watch the shows?
> 
> we have 4 adults (who won't eat the candy) and only one kid so I am sure there will be plenty of candy with just a few treat trails.
> 
> Thanks for any and all advice.


I think it's in your best interest to hold off making plans.  There are a few more parties prior to yours and the information from them will be instrumental for planning.


----------



## cakebaker

FoxC63 said:


> Woof!  I wonder if we're seeing impact from the unlimited pass.



Over crowded parties is not new. They've been this way for years. Some people luck out and get a party not so crowded and assume they're all not so crowded- until they get one that isn't. The pass will make it worse, but without them, they're still over sold.

It's rare that we attend them anymore, but we just booked today. We know up front it will be packed, but we want to see the show, fireworks and parade. That's it. We won't do character meets, will only ride HM, POC and Space, a couple of magic shots and do very little TOT because we don't need the candy- just enough to make my grandson happy. Adjusted expectations is the only way to walk out not frustrated and angry. I wish they were like they used to be, but they aren't.


----------



## Lindaleeann

FoxC63 said:


> Of the new Halloween fireworks?


Yup! First party 8/16.


----------



## TioAdis78

I'm heading there with my family in late september, and decided we wanted to do the party. My children are in the spectrum, and we don't really need to do the headliner things, be at the front for the fireworks or for the show, although they do want to see the parade. It's how we did Magic Kingdom on our Last trip, during a regular Day, we'll see what we'll see and do what we can, and still have a magical Day. 
Having said that, we won't mind riding the Barnstormer 5 times in a row, you know? And I wanted to ask expert MNSSHP goers if the Minor attractions have truly low wait times? And also if there are characters with 5 or 10 minute wait times, regardless of Who they are, because that's pushing the limits of what the Kids Will endure. It doesn't really matter which character, just that it's a short wait. 
We'll be using DAS for the rest of the trip, and just take it easy during the party, but I still wanted to ask. Thanks!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

TioAdis78 said:


> Having said that, we won't mind riding the Barnstormer 5 times in a row, you know? And I wanted to ask expert MNSSHP goers if the Minor attractions have truly low wait times?



My kids are 9 and 5 and we’ve been going to MNSSHP the last 5 years, so I’ve spent more party time than I should admit on rides like Barnstormer, Dumbo, Little Mermaid, and (gasp!) IASW.  My initial love/how we got hooked on MNSSHP was no to low ride wait times, plus the parade and fireworks and all.  

While others may have different experiences, ours has been that those types of rides have mostly been walk ons or very short waits.   You tend to hit some longer waits as you head up the ride scale to the mountains and such, plus things like the PoC overlay, and slow loaders like the Speedway.


----------



## Cluelyss

GADisneyDad14 said:


> My kids are 9 and 5 and we’ve been going to MNSSHP the last 5 years, so I’ve spent more party time than I should admit on rides like Barnstormer, Dumbo, Little Mermaid, and (gasp!) IASW.  My initial love/how we got hooked on MNSSHP was no to low ride wait times, plus the parade and fireworks and all.
> 
> While others may have different experiences, ours has been that those types of rides have mostly been walk ons or very short waits.   You tend to hit some longer waits as you head up the ride scale to the mountains and such, plus things like the PoC overlay, and slow loaders like the Speedway.


Completely agree. I, too, have spent too much party time on those rides. We’ve walked on Barnstormer again and again. Also Dumbo and Little Mermaid. So yes, there are truly low wait times on those rides. 

As far as characters, though, I don’t think you’ll find any that are “walk up” unfortunately. Even those that meet during the day (like the fab 5) will command longer waits due to their party attire. If your kiddos can hang all night, you may have luck with the Storybook characters toward the end of the evening. And those queues are open so one adult could take the kids trick or treating in the area while the adult adult waits, if they get too antsy. Have fun!!!


----------



## dachsie

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I had a similar post mid-party at our party #1 in mid Sept last year.  Those that followed things last year will recall “oversold” was the raging topic for weeks once the parties started.  I sort of tossed all the reports aside as just people complaining, but then I found myself there on the ground that night totally bummed with how things were going.  It was crowded.  I zigged when everyone else did too.  Everything was packed - even TOT lines.  The flow just wasn’t there.  Was the bloom off the MNSSHP for us?  I left with more questions than answers.
> 
> Fast forward a few weeks after that and we had a great party night.  It all just clicked in a way party #1 didn’t, party #1 just felt way more crowded.
> 
> So, long story to say your post reminded me of my feelings after party #1 last year.  I hope your evening improves.


I feel I really lucked out last year.  I went 9/23 and 9/25 and both parties were manageable.  Even rode 7DMT with only 20 min wait on 25th.  I focused on characters on 23rd and left early because my feet hurt so bad.  Focused on rides for the 25th and did really well


----------



## BadgerGirl84

Halloweenqueen said:


> Starting to stress that we have done so little so far.  The fun of these parties are long gone.  Far too crowded.  We got our fast passes done.  Headed to HM and a couple of magic shots.  Daughter insisted on Splash.  Just spent an hour there.  Decided to find a spot for the parade and here we sit.  Hoping this will allow some late minute fun.  Decided to stick back here for the fireworks too.



Oof. That doesn’t sound like a great start...I’m sorry.

I can’t believe it took an HOUR for your daughter to ride Splash during the party!

I just checked wait times on the app and they look high to me (as a person who has never been to the party before.) 50 minutes for 7DMT, 40 for pirates...


----------



## Retroecho

Hi friends! 
Wanted to give anyone who wants it a tip. We wanted to be up close to fireworks specifically to see Jack. So we chilled out on the wall to the left if you are looking at the castle. As far up as we could during the parade. Then as soon as the parade was over, we stood right at the corner of the ropes that mark off the handicap section. Basically right in the middle of the castle. I stood at the metal pole that connects both the ropes surrounding the handicap area, that way no one could stand in front of me (I’m short and have had many fireworks ruined by Mickey ears ). This was literally perfect unless the actual fireworks are #1 for you, vs the projection show. 

Then we skidaddled over to Frontierland to watch the second parade.


----------



## Retroecho




----------



## Lindaleeann

FoxC63 said:


> Of the new Halloween fireworks?


Yes, FoxC63


----------



## rowval

GADisneyDad14 said:


> A MNSSHP party ticket will technically allow FP booking all day long - the system isn’t smart enough to know when you technically have access to the park with that ticket that day.  So, up to you to book FPs for when you can actually use them based on DVC blue card park 2pm park entry.


Thanks!! So much for this info


----------



## lynzi2004

We’ve never done MNSSHP before and are planning to go 9/20 for DDs 8th Birthday! We usually watch FoF parade just past Casey’s on Mainstreet. We’ve also seen it from Frontierland but really prefer the magic of the castle in the background. For the first parade, how early should I anticipate getting a seat? Our party consists of DH, myself, DD8, DS6 and DS18months. I’m thinking one of us could take the big kids ToTing or on a height restricted ride, while the other relaxes and people watches. Is 7:30 early enough you think? The kids really like rides, so I would prefer to knock out the parade first so that if the youngest falls asleep we can just cruise around the rides with short lines late in the night. Thanks!


----------



## MyTwoPrincesses

yorkieteacher said:


> I'm also starting to think that getting a spot near the Hub where you can actually see the projections without binoculars isn't doable without a paid extra event, and may as well just get a good spot behind the castle in TO get a good view the fireworks at least-



Here now and waiting for the second parade.  I didn’t have tickets to a paid event... for a great spot in the hub.


----------



## MyTwoPrincesses

Retroecho said:


> Hi friends!
> Wanted to give anyone who wants it a tip. We wanted to be up close to fireworks specifically to see Jack. So we chilled out on the wall to the left if you are looking at the castle. As far up as we could during the parade. Then as soon as the parade was over, we stood right at the corner of the ropes that mark off the handicap section. Basically right in the middle of the castle. I stood at the metal pole that connects both the ropes surrounding the handicap area, that way no one could stand in front of me (I’m short and have had many fireworks ruined by Mickey ears ). This was literally perfect unless the actual fireworks are #1 for you, vs the projection show.
> 
> Then we skidaddled over to Frontierland to watch the second parade.



We did the exact same thing.  Waited by the castle wall as the last float came by of the first parade, got a spot in the hub for fireworks, then went to Frontierland, rode BTMRR and now are waiting for the parade in front of Pecos bill.


----------



## Retroecho

MyTwoPrincesses said:


> We did the exact same thing.  Waited by the castle wall as the last float came by of the first parade, got a spot in the hub for fireworks, then went to Frontierland, rode BTMRR and now are waiting for the parade in front of Pecos bill.


PAHAHA! We are right in front of Pecos too. I’m dressed as Roz if you see me say hey!


----------



## MyTwoPrincesses

Retroecho said:


> PAHAHA! We are right in front of Pecos too. I’m dressed as Roz if you see me say hey!



Lol! I am wearing a princess jasmine romper.


----------



## monique5

Photo of this year's treat bag? Photo wanted. TIA!


----------



## PolyRob

monique5 said:


> Photo of this year's treat bag? Photo wanted. TIA!




https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...lly-festive-celebration.3729471/post-60966177


----------



## BraveLittleToaster2

I was there tonight!! I was bing bong and I was with Peter Pan, Darla from Nemo, Razoul from Aladdin and a computer error. 

I found it busy!!! We got our must do's done. But this is what we got done once the party started at 7. (We did do some rides prior to 7)

6:20pm we waited for Jafar and were second in line. 
7:05pm did the TOT spot at jungle cruise
7:15pm We went over to get magic shot at haunted Mansion about 20 min wait.
7:45pm TOT and ride overlay at Monsters Inc. The overlay was cute and we stayed a little while.
8:10pm We noticed main Street filling up with people for parade spots. So headed to frontierland to get out spot. 
8:15pm Found parade spot in frontierland (lots of spots left, I'd reccomend 40 minutes)
9:40pm Parade ended
9:50 we were able to cut through to get back to hub before parade ended there and we're let through to cut across between two floats. I figured we'd have to wait but it was setup very nicely. 
9:55pm headless horseman magicshot (no wait since parade was still going on)

We decided to walk back to our resort at BLT and watch fireworks from the observation area as my kids were really tired and my legs and back hurt really bad. I liked the fireworks, the music was a little underwhelming but overall it was a good show!


----------



## TioAdis78

GADisneyDad14 said:


> My kids are 9 and 5 and we’ve been going to MNSSHP the last 5 years, so I’ve spent more party time than I should admit on rides like Barnstormer, Dumbo, Little Mermaid, and (gasp!) IASW.  My initial love/how we got hooked on MNSSHP was no to low ride wait times, plus the parade and fireworks and all.
> 
> While others may have different experiences, ours has been that those types of rides have mostly been walk ons or very short waits.


That's a relief to hear! I'm actually a Small World fan, and might even justify it by claiming it's creepy enough for Halloween!


----------



## TioAdis78

Cluelyss said:


> Completely agree. I, too, have spent too much party time on those rides. We’ve walked on Barnstormer again and again. Also Dumbo and Little Mermaid. So yes, there are truly low wait times on those rides.
> 
> As far as characters, though, I don’t think you’ll find any that are “walk up” unfortunately. Even those that meet during the day (like the fab 5) will command longer waits due to their party attire. If your kiddos can hang all night, you may have luck with the Storybook characters toward the end of the evening. And those queues are open so one adult could take the kids trick or treating in the area while the adult adult waits, if they get too antsy. Have fun!!!


Sounds like a doable and reasonable strategy! I'll try and see if we can make it work, thanks!


----------



## McNs

Wow some of those character lines sound crazy! I shared them with the kids today and fortunately they both said no way they would spend that much time in line! We don't really have plans, definitely want to see the overlays on some of the rides as a priority, will see how we go for parades and fireworks but once again won't stake out a spot too far in advance. If it works it works, if it doesn't it doesn't.

This will be our second MNSSHP (previous was 2017) we have also been to the MHP in Disneyland 4 times and are heading to the Oogie Boogie Bash at DCA this year.


----------



## FoxC63

Lindaleeann said:


> Yes, FoxC63



That's an amazing picture!  I've never been to the Poly and it's been a dream to watch the fireworks, go shopping and dine there.  I'd love to stay there too!


----------



## Stratus22

Anyone participate in the Cruella's Halloween Party last night? Just wondering if anyone's experiences were better than opening night.


----------



## FoxC63

cakebaker said:


> Over crowded parties is not new. They've been this way for years. Some people luck out and get a party not so crowded and assume they're all not so crowded- until they get one that isn't. The pass will make it worse, but without them, they're still over sold.
> 
> It's rare that we attend them anymore, but we just booked today. We know up front it will be packed, but we want to see the show, fireworks and parade. That's it. We won't do character meets, will only ride HM, POC and Space, a couple of magic shots and do very little TOT because we don't need the candy- just enough to make my grandson happy. Adjusted expectations is the only way to walk out not frustrated and angry. I wish they were like they used to be, but they aren't.



I've been attending these parties for years and have a general knowledge of how they run.  As stated earlier I have been keeping track of them, here's just some of the info I'm referring to:

*2018
AUGUST
Friday, August 17*:   Starts on Page 301 - Post #6017 Sold Out Day Of.  Most commonly used “Overly crowded”
*Friday, August 24*:  Starts on Page 355 – Post #7096 Lite Drizzle Post #7156, Crowded
Also see:  Rained a bit after sunset Undercovertourist
*Tuesday, August 28*:  Starts on Page 376 – Post #7519 Pouring Rain Post #7519.
Also see “Separate Thread” Post #7532, Rain ended around 8pm Post #26, Refund via phone Post #34, Switched days #39
*Friday, August 31*:  Starts on Page 393/Post #7856: Moderate Crowd level, 15 min rain, Entered at 3:51 Post #7863,

*SEPTEMBER
Monday, Sept. 3*:  Starts on Page 404/Post #8070:  Low crowds, perfect party. Itinerary See:  #3114
*Friday, Sept. 7*:  Starts on Page 424/Post #8474:  3pm Drizzling , low crowds, great party.  Itinerary See:  #3125
*Sunday, Sept 9: *Starts on Page 431/Post #8605:  Crowd level:  Medium low, Rain & lightning.  Itinerary Post #3148
*Tuesday, Sept. 11*: Starts on Page 442 / Post #8835 Crowd Level:  Hard call due to weather Rain & lightning.  Itinerary #3170
*Friday, Sept. 14:*  Starts on Page 451 / Post #9008 Crowd Level:  Sold Out, Entrance time:  3:48pm
*Sunday, Sept. 16:* Starts on Page 451 / Post #9131 Crowd Level:  Medium low, Entrance time:  3:47pm, Light rain at 10pm

Though I do agree last year was more luck of the straw this year is different as there are two more elements to consider other than the weather SWGE & the Unlimited Pass.


----------



## FoxC63

TioAdis78 said:


> I'm heading there with my family in late september, and decided we wanted to do the party. My children are in the spectrum, and we don't really need to do the headliner things, be at the front for the fireworks or for the show, although they do want to see the parade. It's how we did Magic Kingdom on our Last trip, during a regular Day, we'll see what we'll see and do what we can, and still have a magical Day.
> Having said that, we won't mind riding the Barnstormer 5 times in a row, you know? And I wanted to ask expert MNSSHP goers if the Minor attractions have truly low wait times? And also if there are characters with 5 or 10 minute wait times, regardless of Who they are, because that's pushing the limits of what the Kids Will endure. It doesn't really matter which character, just that it's a short wait.
> We'll be using DAS for the rest of the trip, and just take it easy during the party, but I still wanted to ask. Thanks!



I think you need to hold off for now, the parties have just started and we need more information on how things are progressing.  Just keep reading these posts as DISer's are giving insight to what they're experiencing.  @Love Tink  just posted above:

"_Couple things: *The Gravediggers* were the best thing we did this year. They were a great meet. But we had to stop by three times until we got it right. *They do short sets and they don't meet during the parades. We came there a couple minutes before their last set (10:30-11:00)* and that was perfect.
_
*Aladdin and Abu also do not meet during the parades. So it is easier to get Jasmine and Genie - the line gets shorter during the parades. You can time Aladdin and Abu because they come out on the hour after the parade*."

This kind of information is essential when planning.


----------



## trishadono

Anybody know if any of this years magic bands make a sound or light effect? 

I keep checking but even Ethan still isn’t showing anything.


----------



## freshstart19

freshstart19 said:


> Will do
> I am in the Moana line now!


Good Morning!  It's the morning after our first Halloween Party.  Heading out to the Bon Voyage character breakfast followed by Keys to the Kingdom tour today!  We got in the Moana line at 5pm.  They let people in at 5:40.  We were in the 2nd aisle once let in.  Turned the curve to the 1st aisle at 6pm.  Just as we got close to the rope, Moana took a brief break!  We made it to Moana at 6:30.


----------



## freshstart19

freshstart19 said:


> Will do
> I am in the Moana line now!


Good Morning!  Yes, it is possible to go the Plaza viewing dessert party right after the first parade.  We watched the parade right outside of Peco Bill's in Frontierland.  We ate dinner there and found ourselves outside at 8:00pm.  Debated about going on another ride but then decided it was too easy to hang out and people watch.  DD16 was exhausted and was losing her interest!  We loved seeing the Headless Horseman!  The parade was awesome.  It passed us at around 9:30.  Then, we followed the parade in the street and were behind the rope until the parade made the turn and we kept going straight through Fantasyland.  We arrived at party at 9:48.  I was afraid there wouldn't be anything left and it was fully stocked!!  We grabbed a few desserts and the cider.  Sampled those quickly then got ice cream to go and were taken to the Plaza viewing area at 10:05.  There was plenty of room in the area.  DH was even able to lay down and stretch his back.  It was very relaxing to eat our ice cream while we waited.  We thought the fireworks and projections were great, especially the projections.  You would miss a lot if you don't have a good spot for the projections.  Music and narration didn't bother us since it was our first time and we have nothing to compare it to.  After FW were done, we made our way towards the castle stage for the Hocus Pocus show.  There was space to make your way to a decent spot.  We were in the area that starts to go uphill a little bit before one of the round flower bed things with the railings.  DD16 loved the show!!  Right afterwards, she wanted to leave since she was beat as she was up since 4am.  I insisted on her going on the tea cups since it's her favorite with DH together.  They make me sick!  Walked right on that.  Tot on the way out in Monsters Inc and I forget the other one.  Made out way behind down Main Street behind people waiting for the parade.  Left the exit at 11:30.  There were people lined up for the Headless Horseman Magic Shot.  We did that on our way in and didn't want to wait in the line.  Were on the bus by 11:34 and in our room by 11:50!!  Off to breakfast!!


----------



## Dug720

MyTwoPrincesses said:


> Here now and waiting for the second parade.  I didn’t have tickets to a paid event... for a great spot in the hub. View attachment 427694View attachment 427694



Wait... So you did NOT have MNSSHP tickets but stayed anyway??


----------



## GR101997

freshstart19 said:


> Good Morning!  It's the morning after our first Halloween Party.  Heading out to the Bon Voyage character breakfast followed by Keys to the Kingdom tour today!  We got in the Moana line at 5pm.  They let people in at 5:40.  We were in the 2nd aisle once let in.  Turned the curve to the 1st aisle at 6pm.  Just as we got close to the rope, Moana took a brief break!  We made it to Moana at 6:30.



I looked at the Moana line around 8 and it didn't look bad so we figured what the hell. i asked the CM how long it was and she said about an hour. I was shocked. She told us they was good bc it has been upwards of 2 hours. 

Needless to say we didn't meet Moana.


----------



## bjakmom

Dug720 said:


> Wait... So you did NOT have MNSSHP tickets but stayed anyway??


I think they are saying they did not have tickets for a FW Dessert party and still had a great spot for the FW.


----------



## BraveLittleToaster2

Some pics I took from last night of crowds. Some are prior the the parade


----------



## Dug720

bjakmom said:


> I think they are saying they did not have tickets for a FW Dessert party and still had a great spot for the FW.



Oh, ok. It was unclear in my reading. 

I agree you can get great projection-with-some-fireworks (if you bother with that) or parade locations without paying. I've seen Festival of Fantasy three times directly across from the Tony's lunch seating location right on the curb getting there less than 30 minutes before the parade.


----------



## MyTwoPrincesses

BadgerGirl84 said:


> Oof. That doesn’t sound like a great start...I’m sorry.
> 
> I can’t believe it took an HOUR for your daughter to ride Splash during the party!
> 
> I just checked wait times on the app and they look high to me (as a person who has never been to the party before.) 50 minutes for 7DMT, 40 for pirates...



I was there last night.  The times were somewhat exaggerated.  We got in line for pirates with a 40 minute wait. It took 15.  Space also said 40, it took 25.  7DMT said 45, it took about 30. BTMRR said 15, if room 5.  Same with Buzz Lightyear.   I found touring plans Lines app estimated waits to be more accurate.   I don’t know about splash because we had a fastpass for that.  

The party did feel crowded.  I was surprised since it was a Tuesday in August, but I think the number of passholders here is impacting crowds.  We have met a ton of people who planned a last minute trip for SWGE previews.


----------



## yorkieteacher

Dug720 said:


> Wait... So you did NOT have MNSSHP tickets but stayed anyway??


Pretty sure she meant a paid viewing party for the fireworks- that’s what she responded to my question about-


----------



## Pdollar88

Stratus22 said:


> Anyone participate in the Cruella's Halloween Party last night? Just wondering if anyone's experiences were better than opening night.



Also wondering about this!


----------



## MyTwoPrincesses

Good morning!  I have been posting but I wanted to give a rundown in one place of my thoughts.  We attended the August 20 party last night.  It was crowded.  I think the biggest impact may have been the number of passholders in town for SWGE previews.  We have noticed a lot here in general and tacking on an extra party (or the pass) seems like a good idea...  But despite the crowds we had a great time.  

Our priorities were the parade, show and fireworks.  We also wanted to see the ride overlays at space mountain and Pirates.  

3:45 Bus pulled in and they were just starting to scan magic bands
4:00 Through the ticket line and with the wristband.  The ticket process took a while.
4:01 it started to pour.  As a result we didn’t get pictures we wanted on main street.  We just went straight to Tomorrowland for our Space Mountain fastpass
4:20 done riding space mountain
4:20-4:35 haunted mansion without fastpass
5:00-5:20 splash mountain with fastpass
5:30-5:50 Jungle Cruise with fastpass
5:50-6:00 Flying carpets
6:00-6:30 snack at Aloha isle - kids wanted to sit, use restroom, also grabbed great bags during this time 
6:30-7 dinner at Pecos bill 
7:10-7:30 POTC with overlay.  Wait posted at 40 minutes, it was much shorter.  Actors were in line as well as inside the ride. We all enjoyed this. 
7:25-8:15 7DMT posted wait was 45 minutes, more like 35
8:25-8:40 space mountain.  Posted wait was 40.  Took less than 30.  We loved the overlay here.  It was much scarier than normal 
8:45-8:50 monsters inc laugh floor ToT.  We sat for a minute during the show.  We caught the tail end or would have stayed longer 
8:55-9:10 Buzz Lightyear, gift shop, bathroom 
9:30-9:45 auntie gravities, strolling towards castle with milkshakes.  The pumpkin spice one is delicious
9:50-10:15 wait for fireworks.  We found a good spot at the hub by getting in there right at the end of the first parade.
10:15 - 10:30 fireworks 
10:30-1040 walked to Frontierland.  Crowds were crushing.  It was insane.
10:45-11 BTMRR.  My oldest didn’t want to ride so she saved a spot for us right across from Pecos bill.  We still would have gotten a spot but we were front row.  
11:10 headless horseman
11:15-11:30 parade
11:30-11:40 followed parade towards liberty square
11:40-11:45 pictures by haunted mansion
Midnight hocus Pocus show

Bus lined were awful.  We waited 45 minutes for a bus to Coronado springs.  In retrospect I should have gotten a Minnie Van.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

freshstart19 said:


> Good Morning!  Yes, it is possible to go the Plaza viewing dessert party right after the first parade.  We watched the parade right outside of Peco Bill's in Frontierland.  We ate dinner there and found ourselves outside at 8:00pm.  Debated about going on another ride but then decided it was too easy to hang out and people watch.  DD16 was exhausted and was losing her interest!  We loved seeing the Headless Horseman!  The parade was awesome.  It passed us at around 9:30.  Then, we followed the parade in the street and were behind the rope until the parade made the turn and we kept going straight through Fantasyland.  We arrived at party at 9:48.  I was afraid there wouldn't be anything left and it was fully stocked!!  We grabbed a few desserts and the cider.  Sampled those quickly then got ice cream to go and were taken to the Plaza viewing area at 10:05.  There was plenty of room in the area.  DH was even able to lay down and stretch his back.  It was very relaxing to eat our ice cream while we waited.  We thought the fireworks and projections were great, especially the projections.  You would miss a lot if you don't have a good spot for the projections.  Music and narration didn't bother us since it was our first time and we have nothing to compare it to.  After FW were done, we made our way towards the castle stage for the Hocus Pocus show.  There was space to make your way to a decent spot.  We were in the area that starts to go uphill a little bit before one of the round flower bed things with the railings.  DD16 loved the show!!  Right afterwards, she wanted to leave since she was beat as she was up since 4am.  I insisted on her going on the tea cups since it's her favorite with DH together.  They make me sick!  Walked right on that.  Tot on the way out in Monsters Inc and I forget the other one.  Made out way behind down Main Street behind people waiting for the parade.  Left the exit at 11:30.  There were people lined up for the Headless Horseman Magic Shot.  We did that on our way in and didn't want to wait in the line.  Were on the bus by 11:34 and in our room by 11:50!!  Off to breakfast!!



Thanks so much for your review!  We have the dessert party booked and also want to see the first parade so this is really helpful!  I’m wondering, if we were to view the parade in the Pecos Bill area, what is the latest do you think we could show up?  Also, did you check in to the party at 9:48 pm or earlier during the party?


----------



## FoxC63

MyTwoPrincesses said:


> I was there last night.
> 
> The party did feel crowded.  I was surprised since it was a Tuesday in August, but I think the number of passholders here is impacting crowds.  *We have met a ton of people who planned a last minute trip for SWGE previews.*



And there it is.


----------



## rlk

We were able to get a really good spot around 9:55pm during the first party.


----------



## Best Aunt

TioAdis78 said:


> I'm heading there with my family in late september, and decided we wanted to do the party. My children are in the spectrum, and we don't really need to do the headliner things, be at the front for the fireworks or for the show, although they do want to see the parade. It's how we did Magic Kingdom on our Last trip, during a regular Day, we'll see what we'll see and do what we can, and still have a magical Day.
> Having said that, we won't mind riding the Barnstormer 5 times in a row, you know? And I wanted to ask expert MNSSHP goers if the Minor attractions have truly low wait times? And also if there are characters with 5 or 10 minute wait times, regardless of Who they are, because that's pushing the limits of what the Kids Will endure. It doesn't really matter which character, just that it's a short wait.
> We'll be using DAS for the rest of the trip, and just take it easy during the party, but I still wanted to ask. Thanks!



Regarding characters with short lines: last year I met Cinderella and another princess at their normal spot in fantasyland around 6:30.  There was only one family in front of me.  I think it’s called fairytale hall or something like that.  It is inside.

Jafar and Goofy had short lines at the first party this year after the fireworks and before the second parade.  By short I mean 5 to 10 minutes.


----------



## Cinderumbrella

FoxC63 said:


> And there it is.



There what is? Are Star Wars fans (or AP folks) not supposed to attend MNSSHP?


----------



## melissa723

For those of you who grabbed a spot for the fireworks as the first parade was leaving that area, how was it getting through those crowds? We're not going until October, so I'm hoping the crowds die down a bit by then, but I want to have a game plan well beforehand.


----------



## Krios16!

Alright here is my plan for MNSSHP. Let me know if I'm missing anything. Also we are AP's so we will be there around 11am or 12pm.

1. FP for Space Ranger Spin @ 11:30-12:30
2. FP for Space Mountain @ 12:45-1:45
3. Change from normal park clothes to costumes around 2pm
4. Head to Big Top for merchandise (AP can purchase MNSSHP merch with proof of ticket at 2pm)
5. FP for Peter Pan Flight @ 2:05-3:05pm
6. Jack and Sally 3-5pm (fingers crossed)
7. Firehouse for party exclusive SMK card
8. Bypass for candy and pumpkin pic
9. Mobile order hades nachos and sipper right at 7pm
10. oak outpost for Hitchhicking ghost donuts container and pretzel
11. pooh if line is not too long
12. pics with Jafar, Jasmine, and Aladdin (me and the hubby are dressing up as Jasmine and Aladdin)
13. Sundae from Sleepy Hallow
14. Haunted mansion lantern shot
15. ride HM
16. pirates
17. Fireworks at 10:15pm
18. Boo to you @ 11:15pm
19. HP Spelltacular @ 12 or trick a treat a little bit (we have seen this show about 3 times so it's not new to us, but it is one of the best IMO)
crawl into an Uber back to resort


----------



## Krios16!

melissa723 said:


> For those of you who grabbed a spot for the fireworks as the first parade was leaving that area, how was it getting through those crowds? We're not going until October, so I'm hoping the crowds die down a bit by then, but I want to have a game plan well beforehand.


Its like a fish swimming up stream, just make sure you are holding hands and everyone knows where they have to be. Also most times the 1st parade spectators camp out for the fireworks so it may be hard to find a spot near the hub.


----------



## melissa723

Krios16! said:


> Its like a fish swimming up stream, just make sure you are holding hands and everyone knows where they have to be. Also most times the 1st parade spectators camp out for the fireworks so it may be hard to find a spot near the hub.



This is exactly what I was thinking! This is will be our 4th party, so I had planned on doing the second parade since it tends to be less crowded, however, I'm wondering if it would be better to just sit there for the first parade, wait for the fireworks and then continue to hang out there to watch the HP show since it will be running at 10:45pm during our party night. I just didn't want to suck up so much party time waiting for everything, but the shows and maybe 3 of the rides are what's most important to us, so I guess it comes with the territory.


----------



## BadgerGirl84

MyTwoPrincesses said:


> Good morning!  I have been posting but I wanted to give a rundown in one place of my thoughts.  We attended the August 20 party last night.  It was crowded.  I think the biggest impact may have been the number of passholders in town for SWGE previews.  We have noticed a lot here in general and tacking on an extra party (or the pass) seems like a good idea...  But despite the crowds we had a great time.
> 
> Our priorities were the parade, show and fireworks.  We also wanted to see the ride overlays at space mountain and Pirates.
> 
> 3:45 Bus pulled in and they were just starting to scan magic bands
> 4:00 Through the ticket line and with the wristband.  The ticket process took a while.
> 4:01 it started to pour.  As a result we didn’t get pictures we wanted on main street.  We just went straight to Tomorrowland for our Space Mountain fastpass
> 4:20 done riding space mountain
> 4:20-4:35 haunted mansion without fastpass
> 5:00-5:20 splash mountain with fastpass
> 5:30-5:50 Jungle Cruise with fastpass
> 5:50-6:00 Flying carpets
> 6:00-6:30 snack at Aloha isle - kids wanted to sit, use restroom, also grabbed great bags during this time
> 6:30-7 dinner at Pecos bill
> 7:10-7:30 POTC with overlay.  Wait posted at 40 minutes, it was much shorter.  Actors were in line as well as inside the ride. We all enjoyed this.
> 7:25-8:15 7DMT posted wait was 45 minutes, more like 35
> 8:25-8:40 space mountain.  Posted wait was 40.  Took less than 30.  We loved the overlay here.  It was much scarier than normal
> 8:45-8:50 monsters inc laugh floor ToT.  We sat for a minute during the show.  We caught the tail end or would have stayed longer
> 8:55-9:10 Buzz Lightyear, gift shop, bathroom
> 9:30-9:45 auntie gravities, strolling towards castle with milkshakes.  The pumpkin spice one is delicious
> 9:50-10:15 wait for fireworks.  We found a good spot at the hub by getting in there right at the end of the first parade.
> 10:15 - 10:30 fireworks
> 10:30-1040 walked to Frontierland.  Crowds were crushing.  It was insane.
> 10:45-11 BTMRR.  My oldest didn’t want to ride so she saved a spot for us right across from Pecos bill.  We still would have gotten a spot but we were front row.
> 11:10 headless horseman
> 11:15-11:30 parade
> 11:30-11:40 followed parade towards liberty square
> 11:40-11:45 pictures by haunted mansion
> Midnight hocus Pocus show
> 
> Bus lined were awful.  We waited 45 minutes for a bus to Coronado springs.  In retrospect I should have gotten a Minnie Van.



Thank you SO much for your detailed itinerary and review! I have the same goals our our party--do the rides with overlays, fireworks, 2nd parade and midnight Hocus Locus show. This was very helpful.


----------



## mckennarose

Cinderumbrella said:


> There what is? Are Star Wars fans (or AP folks) not supposed to attend MNSSHP?


I'm not the poster you quoted, but I can say that for me and a lot of us, we have been waiting for months to see IF, HOW and WHEN SWGE would impact the MNSSHP.  It's as simple as that.


----------



## Krios16!

melissa723 said:


> This is exactly what I was thinking! This is will be our 4th party, so I had planned on doing the second parade since it tends to be less crowded, however, I'm wondering if it would be better to just sit there for the first parade, wait for the fireworks and then continue to hang out there to watch the HP show since it will be running at 10:45pm during our party night. I just didn't want to suck up so much party time waiting for everything, but the shows and maybe 3 of the rides are what's most important to us, so I guess it comes with the territory.


I completely understand! The new firework show has me questioning my plans, I really want to be near to hub! I have bad eyesight as is and don't want to squint to see Jack


----------



## MyTwoPrincesses

mckennarose said:


> I'm not the poster you quoted, but I can say that for me and a lot of us, we have been waiting for months to see IF, HOW and WHEN SWGE would impact the MNSSHP.  It's as simple as that.



Exactly.  I thought it would be helpful to share that a reason a Tuesday party in August might be crowded was the number of passholders in town for SWGE previews.


----------



## FoxC63

MyTwoPrincesses said:


> Exactly.  I thought it would be helpful to share that a reason a Tuesday party in August might be crowded was the number of passholders in town for SWGE previews.



Grateful. Thank you!


----------



## merry_nbright

Well, friends, I’ll be attending the party with a new accessory. A walking boot. I broke my toe and needed stitches. Blah. Let’s hope it doesn’t get in the way of the fun too much.


----------



## Cinderumbrella

mckennarose said:


> I'm not the poster you quoted, but I can say that for me and a lot of us, we have been waiting for months to see IF, HOW and WHEN SWGE would impact the MNSSHP.  It's as simple as that.



I completely understand. I’ll be there next Friday (because I’m going for SW:GE). I was just confused by the tone (even if it wasn’t her intention).
I’ll  be honest, I’m not a Halloween person (even in October) but this is our only way to get a late night in MK on a short trip. We'll be there just for rides (not characters, not parades or fireworks). I can’t imagine I’m the only one doing the same thing.
I guess my point is, we are only 2 parties into the season. It’s way too early to decide what’s influencing crowds.


----------



## FoxC63

merry_nbright said:


> Well, friends, I’ll be attending the party with a new accessory. A walking boot. I broke my toe and needed stitches. Blah. Let’s hope it doesn’t get in the way of the fun too much.



Oh no!  How did that happen and stitches too?  I hope you have a great party!


----------



## melissa723

Krios16! said:


> I completely understand! The new firework show has me questioning my plans, I really want to be near to hub! I have bad eyesight as is and don't want to squint to see Jack



Oh my gosh...me too!!! I don't want to wear my glasses either!  We used to just stake out a spot in that grassy area in front of Casey's, but that doesn't look like a good option now. I'd do the dessert party, but we've already got that booked for HEA on the following night, and I can only give Disney so much of my money before I draw the line.


----------



## yorkieteacher

Re: fireworks-I know we will watch the first parade from Frontierland, and I have changed my thinking: we are  to going to treat  stops at Splash Mountain and Tom Sawyer dock as soon as the THE END sign passes us ,then maybe ride Splash Mountain-should be short lines since the parade will still be along Main Street. We should have already had lots of fun soaking up the atmosphere and doing a few prioritiy rides and treat stops before the parade. We will just watch the fireworks part of the show from behind the castle and not fight the crowds to the hub. DH and I have gotten so old we like to watch our college team on TV rather than from the nosebleed section, so we will come home and watch the projections on our big screen! It seems this show does not have as many enjoyable vantage points as Hallowishes did, so to me that is a minus no matter how cute the projections are. Would be amazing if we could time BTMR for during the fireworks-I have always heard about how amazing that is-


----------



## FoxC63

Cinderumbrella said:


> I completely understand. I’ll be there next Friday (because I’m going for SW:GE). I was just confused by the tone (even if it wasn’t her intention).
> I’ll  be honest, I’m not a Halloween person (even in October) but this is our only way to get a late night in MK on a short trip. We'll be there just for rides (not characters, not parades or fireworks). I can’t imagine I’m the only one doing the same thing.
> I guess my point is, we are only 2 parties into the season. It’s way too early to decide what’s influencing crowds.



There was no tone.  I was waiting for someone to comment on SWGE and/or the Unlimited Pass and someone did.  Plain & simple.


----------



## Cinderumbrella

FoxC63 said:


> There was no tone.  I was waiting for someone to comment on SWGE and/or the Unlimited Pass and someone did.  Plan & simple.



I inferred tone merely because of what you wrote (there it is) which is why I asked what “it” meant.


----------



## famsen

I can't find pictures of any of the dessert party offerings during the party. Can someone direct me?

Thanks !


----------



## yorkieteacher

FoxC63 said:


> There was no tone.  I was waiting for someone to comment on SWGE and/or the Unlimited Pass and someone did.  Plan & simple.


From having read many  different threads on Disboards,  I have found a large number  of us who planned early September trips specifically to have lower crowds before GE opening, yet get to see MNSSHP and F&W. We have been adjusting our expectations for HS crowds, and now for MNSSHP and F&W. Of course I understand there are no "low" crowds anymore, but historically September has had lower crowds overall. It also seems from comments that the "limited" number of tickets sold for each MNSSHP may be a myth now! I do feel sometimes Disney's "schedules subject to change" clause has made trip planning really difficult, and this September trip for me at least, has been the hardest to plan for. I do believe any day at Disney beats a day at home, so I'm going with that attitude, and the knowledge I got from the first trip I planned using these boards and TP-WDW isn't going anywhere and we can always come back-


----------



## Cluelyss

Has anyone been able to mobile order the Hades nachos or the Lotso burger prior to 7??


----------



## mckennarose

Cinderumbrella said:


> *I completely understand. I’ll be there next Friday (because I’m going for SW:GE). I was just confused by the tone (even if it wasn’t her intention).*
> I’ll  be honest, I’m not a Halloween person (even in October) but this is our only way to get a late night in MK on a short trip. We'll be there just for rides (not characters, not parades or fireworks). I can’t imagine I’m the only one doing the same thing.
> I guess my point is, we are only 2 parties into the season. *It’s way too early to decide what’s influencing crowds.*


I get it.  It's almost impossible to read tone in printed messages.  Last year I posted about my experience with the second parade of the night at MNSSHP and I commented that I erroneously thought that people with young children would have left by that time of night and it would be less crowded and someone BLASTED me because she does keep her kids up for the whole MNSSHP.  I never judged people keeping their kids up, never said a negative word about anyone's parenting decision but she "read" my tone as being judgmental.  Even thought I wrote that the fault was MINE in thinking that.  It's an unfortunate part of online communication that lines can get crossed.  No worries.

As for it being too early to see what's influencing crowds....I leave in one week, with my trip coinciding with SWGE opening and F&W opening.  If I remember correctly, so is @FoxC63, so SWGE AP previews, etc. will directly affect our trips.


----------



## Cluelyss

mckennarose said:


> As for it being too early to see what's influencing crowds....I leave in one week, with my trip coinciding with SWGE opening and F&W opening.  If I remember correctly, so is @FoxC63, so SWGE AP previews, etc. will directly affect our trips.


Yep. And my trip too! 
I know lots of folks who got in for the GE previews and decided to add on MNSSHP while they were in town...some of them probably bought the party pass, too. It’s definitely driving up early party crowds. And sadly, I expect the land opening itself will have the same effect. Those few days between AP previews and official opening might be ok though LOL


----------



## RachaelA

Is it still just the plaza side garden for the dessert party viewing at the Halloween party? Is the Casey side garden roped off for anything special?


----------



## Iralyn

Cluelyss said:


> Has anyone been able to mobile order the Hades nachos or the Lotso burger prior to 7??



I didn't order it but Lotso burger was available on the mobile order menu at about 6:15.  They have a tab for Halloween treats on the menu.


----------



## Cluelyss

Iralyn said:


> I didn't order it but Lotso burger was available on the mobile order menu at about 6:15.  They have a tab for Halloween treats on the menu.


Great, thank you!!


----------



## Cinderella94

During what time frame are you allowed to book FPs using your MNSSHP tickets? Will we get to ride space mountain with the overlay during that time? Thank you!


----------



## MinnieSweetheart

Dug720 said:


> Wait... So you did NOT have MNSSHP tickets but stayed anyway??



I believe she meant dessert parties


----------



## lovingeire

Cinderella94 said:


> During what time frame are you allowed to book FPs using your MNSSHP tickets? Will we get to ride space mountain with the overlay during that time? Thank you!



After 4pm, unless you're DVC and then I believe they can book after 2.


----------



## Krios16!

Cluelyss said:


> Has anyone been able to mobile order the Hades nachos or the Lotso burger prior to 7??


I think I saw someone say that they were checking mobile ordering prior to 7pm with no luck, hit refresh and at exactly 7pm the hades nachos were live.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Cinderella94 said:


> During what time frame are you allowed to book FPs using your MNSSHP tickets? Will we get to ride space mountain with the overlay during that time? Thank you!



The system will let you book FPs with a MNSSHP ticket anytime that day - it’s not smart enough to know one only can physically enter the park at certain times with that ticket type.  So, you need to book FPs in windows you can actually use, so for many that will be something like 3:30-4:30, 4:30-5:30, 5:30-6pm, or something similar depending on your circumstances and plan.   Obviously could be earlier if you have the 2pm DVC blue card entry benefit.  

The Space overlay starts at 7pm, or very close to it (approximately).


----------



## GADisneyDad14

I didn’t see this on Page 1 and searching is returning so many results it’s hard to filter through, hoping someone can quickly help me with the following:

Locations of the three Hitchhiking Ghost popcorn buckets (ETA, sipper and beignet holder, etc)

Locations of the Pumpkin Mickey head popcorn bucket

Thank you!


----------



## DisArmyWife215

Has anyone had the Pumpkin Spice Milkshake or plan on having it? I love the pumpkin shake from Culver's but only cause it taste like pumpkin pie.  I don't want anything to spiced and fall like, I know weird.  I'd love a report so I know if I really want to try this.


----------



## rlessig

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I didn’t see this on Page 1 and searching is returning so many results it’s hard to filter through, hoping someone can quickly help me with the following:
> 
> Locations of the three Hitchhiking Ghost popcorn buckets
> 
> Locations of the Pumpkin Mickey head popcorn bucket
> 
> Thank you!



Though i haven't been to a party yet, this is what i have gathered from the Youtube videos i watched. Maybe someone else can confirm these..... 

Phineas popcorn bucket @ Pecos Bills
Gus beignet holder @ Liberty Popcorn cart
Ezra sipper @ Golden Oak Outpost


----------



## GADisneyDad14

rlessig said:


> Though i haven't been to a party yet, this is what i have gathered from the Youtube videos i watched. Maybe someone else can confirm these.....
> 
> Phineas popcorn bucket @ Pecos Bills
> Gus beignet holder @ Liberty Popcorn cart
> Ezra sipper @ Golden Oak Outpost



Awesome, thank you!  And shows my lack of following details... beignet holder and sipper... oops!


----------



## Krios16!

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I didn’t see this on Page 1 and searching is returning so many results it’s hard to filter through, hoping someone can quickly help me with the following:
> 
> Locations of the three Hitchhiking Ghost popcorn buckets
> 
> Locations of the Pumpkin Mickey head popcorn bucket
> 
> Thank you!


The Hitchhicking ghost are at three separate locations they range from $15.99- $18.99 (I believe). The sipper is at pecos, the popcorn bucket is at the popcorn cart in frontierland (right across from pecos) as well as liberty square, and the other bucket which has donuts is at the golden oak outpost. 


The pumpkin mickey head is available at several popcorn carts near the hub and tomorrowland near space mountain.


----------



## Redfraggle19

Redfraggle19 said:


> would someone be willing to help me?  We did the MVMCP 2 years ago with very little plan. . so I'm trying to fix that.  Our cast of characters is myself, dh, dd (12), ds (5)
> 
> We are going to the party on 09/17 and DH and I have determined that our priorities are: photopass pics, magic shots, TOT, Moana meet, Jafar meet, rides with overlays, 2nd parade, last hocus pocus show - we will have had many other days in the magic kingdom prior to our party night
> 
> We are entering the park after a late brunch at O'Hana (11:15am) on a regular day park ticket and have the following booked:
> 
> 1:30 - Meet Mickey and Minnie FP (don't need to worry about halloween mickey/minnie as we're doing seasonal dine earlier in our vacation)
> 2:35 - SDMT FP
> 3:40 - BTMRR FP
> 
> should we get in the moana line right after BTMRR?  Will also mobile order food hopefully at some point - want to try the Hades nachos lol
> 
> THANK YOU FOR ANY HELP!!!



Quoting myself to see if anyone has any feedback/help/advice


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Krios16! said:


> The Hitchhicking ghost are at three separate locations they range from $15.99- $18.99 (I believe). The sipper is at pecos, the popcorn bucket is at the popcorn cart in frontierland (right across from pecos) as well as liberty square, and the other bucket which has donuts is at the golden oak outpost.
> 
> 
> The pumpkin mickey head is available at several popcorn carts near the hub and tomorrowland near space mountain.



Thank you so much!  

You ever have one of those moments where you feel like you really know a lot about all things theme parks (and especially MK) but then can’t figure out where something is when you see the location name?  I just had to look up the location of Golden Oak Outpost to remind myself where it is!!  Not on my game at all today.


----------



## Lsdolphin

mckennarose said:


> I get it.  It's almost impossible to read tone in printed messages.  Last year I posted about my experience with the second parade of the night at MNSSHP and I commented that I erroneously thought that people with young children would have left by that time of night and it would be less crowded and someone BLASTED me because she does keep her kids up for the whole MNSSHP.  I never judged people keeping their kids up, never said a negative word about anyone's parenting decision but she "read" my tone as being judgmental.  Even thought I wrote that the fault was MINE in thinking that.  It's an unfortunate part of online communication that lines can get crossed.  No worries.
> 
> As for it being too early to see what's influencing crowds....I leave in one week, with my trip coinciding with SWGE opening and F&W opening.  If I remember correctly, so is @FoxC63, so SWGE AP previews, etc. will directly affect our trips.



Yes we had also planned our trip 8/28-9/4 way before the Star Wars opening announcement! We have come the same time period the last few years and have most definitely enjoyed low crowds in parks and at MNSSHP!  So I have most certainly been keeping a close eye on the crowds this week. After seeing the posts here on the DIS I’m expecting significantly higher crowds than past few years for sure.


----------



## Klinger13

DisArmyWife215 said:


> Has anyone had the Pumpkin Spice Milkshake or plan on having it? I love the pumpkin shake from Culver's but only cause it taste like pumpkin pie.  I don't want anything to spiced and fall like, I know weird.  I'd love a report so I know if I really want to try this.



MyTwoPrincesses wrote that it was delicious a couple pages ago in case you want to reply to that post to get more info  (post # 4013)


----------



## MyTwoPrincesses

DisArmyWife215 said:


> Has anyone had the Pumpkin Spice Milkshake or plan on having it? I love the pumpkin shake from Culver's but only cause it taste like pumpkin pie.  I don't want anything to spiced and fall like, I know weird.  I'd love a report so I know if I really want to try this.



Had it yesterday and it was awesome!


----------



## merry_nbright

FoxC63 said:


> Oh no!  How did that happen and stitches too?  I hope you have a great party!



Thank you!!! I’m hoping to still get to ride Splash, but if I can’t get my stitches wet, I think it’s out for this trip. 

I managed to slip on water and ran right into the leg of the table. The cut on my toe was so bad, at first they thought I might need surgery. By the grace of God, I don’t. They just stitched it up, taped my toes together, and now I get to wear a fashionable new walking cast.


----------



## Cluelyss

Krios16! said:


> The Hitchhicking ghost are at three separate locations they range from $15.99- $18.99 (I believe). The sipper is at pecos, the popcorn bucket is at the popcorn cart in frontierland (right across from pecos) as well as liberty square, and the other bucket which has donuts is at the golden oak outpost.


Thank you! I wasn’t sure which was at which location, so appreciate the detail!

Anyone know what time each location starting selling them?


----------



## GR101997

Food we were able to grab:
The Mickey waffle Sunday was awesome. The cheesecake thing, not so much. 
Hades Nachos were meh. Just threw buffalo chicken and some sauce on chips. Far from spicy. 
Apple cider and donuts were awesome. The pretzel, which I didn't want but my wife grabbed, was amazing. I could have eaten 5 of those.


----------



## WIll C

Does anyone know if the desserts at the fireworks dessert party are any different from the normal HEA parties? I've done that before and they were OK (it was more for the viewing) but it would be nice if there are more Halloween-style desserts.


----------



## Cluelyss

Apologize if I missed this, but are they still doing the costume promenade this year?


----------



## Cluelyss

WIll C said:


> Does anyone know if the desserts at the fireworks dessert party are any different from the normal HEA parties? I've done that before and they were OK (it was more for the viewing) but it would be nice if there are more Halloween-style desserts.


Yes, they have mini versions of many of the specialty Halloween treats.


----------



## trishadono

trishadono said:


> Anybody know if any of this years magic bands make a sound or light effect?
> 
> I keep checking but even Ethan still isn’t showing anything.


bumping

Mostly interested in MNSSHP bands but still curious.


----------



## FoxC63

merry_nbright said:


> Thank you!!! I’m hoping to still get to ride Splash, but if I can’t get my stitches wet, I think it’s out for this trip.
> 
> I managed to slip on water and ran right into the leg of the table. The cut on my toe was so bad, at first they thought I might need surgery. By the grace of God, I don’t. They just stitched it up, taped my toes together, and now I get to wear a fashionable new walking cast.


So so sorry to hear, that must have been excruciating!  In the mean time, keep your leg propped up and feel better soon!


----------



## mckennarose

Cluelyss said:


> Yes, they have mini versions of many of the specialty Halloween treats.


I think the Sally push up pop thing is gluten free and I'm hoping the one at the dessert party will be as well!  Does anyone know?


----------



## FoxC63

Redfraggle19 said:


> Quoting myself to see if anyone has any feedback/help/advice
> Our cast of characters is myself, dh, dd (12), ds (5)
> 
> We are going to the party on 09/17 and DH and I have determined that our priorities are: photopass pics, magic shots, TOT, Moana meet, Jafar meet, rides with overlays, 2nd parade, last hocus pocus show - we will have had many other days in the magic kingdom prior to our party night
> 
> We are entering the park after a late brunch at O'Hana (11:15am) on a regular day park ticket and have the following booked:
> 
> 1:30 - Meet Mickey and Minnie FP (don't need to worry about halloween mickey/minnie as we're doing seasonal dine earlier in our vacation)
> 2:35 - SDMT FP
> 3:40 - BTMRR FP
> 
> should we get in the moana line right after BTMRR? Will also mobile order food hopefully at some point - want to try the Hades nachos lol


2:35- 3:00  SDMT FP
3:00-3:30  Fill this in, Sorcerer Card? 
3:40-4:00  BTMRR FP
4:10-6:20  Moana
6:25-7:15  PoC with Overlay - get in line / Rotate Tag Team if possible 
Tag Team:  DH & DD Magic Carpets
Tag Team:  You & DS Magic Carpets
7:20-8:20  Space with Overlay - might require more time
Magic Shots & Trick or Teat 
10:15-  2nd Parade @ 11:15 Hub 
12am Hocus Pocus
Magic Shots on Main Street
Headless Horseman


----------



## rs4600

MyTwoPrincesses said:


> Here now and waiting for the second parade.  I didn’t have tickets to a paid event... for a great spot in the hub. View attachment 427694View attachment 427694


Please share where you are and what time you got there.


----------



## Redfraggle19

FoxC63 said:


> 2:35- 3:00  SDMT FP
> 3:00-3:30  Fill this in, Sorcerer Card?
> 3:40-4:00  BTMRR FP
> 4:10-6:20  Moana
> 6:25-7:15  PoC with Overlay - get in line / Rotate Tag Team if possible
> Tag Team:  DH & DD Magic Carpets
> Tag Team:  You & DS Magic Carpets
> 7:20-8:20  Space with Overlay - might require more time
> Magic Shots & Trick or Teat
> 10:15-  2nd Parade @ 11:15 Hub
> 12am Hocus Pocus
> Magic Shots on Main Street
> Headless Horseman



THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> Apologize if I missed this, but are they still doing the costume promenade this year?



I did read that they were in Frontierland.


----------



## FoxC63

Redfraggle19 said:


> THANK YOU!!!!


On no, I don't think I can handle your "tone"!


----------



## Cinderumbrella

FoxC63 said:


> On no, I don't think I can handle your "tone"!



Wow. Way to prove my point.


----------



## FoxC63

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I didn’t see this on Page 1


So much info was released all at once then the following day the first party of the season.  Even I would have been slammed on the Itinerary thread.  There's a lot to post!


----------



## Akck

merry_nbright said:


> Thank you!!! I’m hoping to still get to ride Splash, but if I can’t get my stitches wet, I think it’s out for this trip.
> 
> I managed to slip on water and ran right into the leg of the table. The cut on my toe was so bad, at first they thought I might need surgery. By the grace of God, I don’t. They just stitched it up, taped my toes together, and now I get to wear a fashionable new walking cast.



Decades ago, when I ruptured my Achilles’ tendon, I was told to tape a garbage bag on my foot to take a shower. Worst case, you can do something similar.


----------



## monique5

PolyRob said:


> View attachment 427709
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...lly-festive-celebration.3729471/post-60966177



Thank you! I just couldn't find it. Now I can't save to Post #1. Ugh!


----------



## monique5

Cluelyss said:


> Apologize if I missed this, but are they still doing the costume promenade this year?


Yes. It's on Post #1 under MNSSHP Entertainment, bottom of post.


----------



## joviroxx

merry_nbright said:


> Thank you!!! I’m hoping to still get to ride Splash, but if I can’t get my stitches wet, I think it’s out for this trip.
> 
> I managed to slip on water and ran right into the leg of the table. The cut on my toe was so bad, at first they thought I might need surgery. By the grace of God, I don’t. They just stitched it up, taped my toes together, and now I get to wear a fashionable new walking cast.


My husband recently had ankle surgery. We are big boaters and he used this to protect his cast, worked great
https://www.amazon.com/Water-Proof-...t+water+cover&qid=1566414640&s=gateway&sr=8-6


----------



## Araminta18

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I didn’t see this on Page 1 and searching is returning so many results it’s hard to filter through, hoping someone can quickly help me with the following:
> 
> Locations of the three Hitchhiking Ghost popcorn buckets (ETA, sipper and beignet holder, etc)
> 
> Locations of the Pumpkin Mickey head popcorn bucket
> 
> Thank you!



So I bought all 3–this is all from first hand experience! . Can’t tell you prices for Ezra or Phineas though cause I bought other things with them...

1. Ezra Sipper: Columbia Harbor House (closes at 8) and Pecos Bills
2. Phineas popcorn bucket: Liberty square popcorn cart as well as popcorn cart across from Pecos Bills. On 8/16 liberty square started selling them at 6:30.
3. Gus beignet holder: Golden Oak outpost. $18.10 with tax.On 8/20, they started selling at 6:55.


----------



## Araminta18

Cluelyss said:


> Thank you! I wasn’t sure which was at which location, so appreciate the detail!
> 
> Anyone know what time each location starting selling them?


Ezra beignet holder is right at 7 or just a few minutes before at both 8/16 and 8/20 parties. Phineas at Liberty Square was about 6:30 at both parties. 
No idea about Ezra.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Sorry if this has been asked/answered already, but will the fireworks be at 10:15pm every night, even on Halloween?  Thanks!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Sorry if this has been asked/answered already, but will the fireworks be at 10:15pm every night, even on Halloween?  Thanks!



Yup, always 10:15pm.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Araminta18 said:


> So I bought all 3–this is all from first hand experience! . Can’t tell you prices for Ezra or Phineas though cause I bought other things with them...
> 
> 1. Ezra Sipper: Columbia Harbor House (closes at 8) and Pecos Bills
> 2. Phineas popcorn bucket: Liberty square popcorn cart as well as popcorn cart across from Pecos Bills. On 8/16 liberty square started selling them at 6:30.
> 3. Gus beignet holder: Golden Oak outpost. $18.10 with tax.On 8/20, they started selling at 6:55.



Thank you @Araminta18!  Did you end up going back in last night to get Gus?


----------



## Pdollar88

I had decided I was going to be more relaxed this year and booked Narcoossee's at 5:10 on my party day (I'll be in MK all day on Sept 13). Particularly since I've hit all the major characters at the Halloween party and don't need to be in line by 4pm, I thought that would be fine.

Now I'm panicked and am wondering if I should ditch Narcoossee's to eat somewhere in MK. My priorities are seeing Hocus Pocus (all three times, if I can), the parade once, the fireworks, and riding Space, Pirates, and Teacups. My plan is ballooning a bit, though, as I contemplate a few magic shots I don't have and the party treats. 

Thoughts? Has anyone eaten at 5 at a monorail resort and returned to the party?


----------



## Araminta18

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Thank you @Araminta18!  Did you end up going back in last night to get Gus?


Maaaaaaaaaybe..... I can neither confirm nor deny!


----------



## Snowfire

Not sure if this specifically party related, but I've been trying to buy the 
The Haunted Mansion Zip Hoodie for Women (3X) for days on Disney Store and it keeps saying the item quantity isn't available, even though it lets me put the item in stock.  Is this sold at WDW?


----------



## Iralyn

We were there last night and had a fantastic time, thanks in part to this thread.

It was me and DD11.  It was our first Halloween party and only time at Magic Kingdom this trip.  Our main interests were rides, parade, fireworks, trick or treating and just enjoying the atmosphere.

This is how our evening shook down...
3:30 Arrived and joined the line/throng outside the gates
3:48 They started letting people in (even though prior to that they kept repeating 4 p.m.).  I believe it took us about 10 minutes to get thru the line for tickets and bands...maybe even less. We headed thru the bypass and got our bags.  That was one thing I may have missed without the DIS as they weren't actively directing people that way at the time.

Originally we had a FP for Jungle Cruise as we never made it on during our last trip due to weather cancellations.  Well due to the weather, it was down so on our way to MK I'd received notice that we now had a use anytime on most rides FP.  Dd wanted to do Buzz so we  headed that way (which made way more sense with our other FPs). We got to Buzz and it was down so we decided to check out Carousel of Progress as it is one attraction that I'd never done and, of course, had no wait.  Well, it turned out to be an awesome choice as we were inside for the one major downpour of the evening.  After that we headed back to Buzz (which was running but still having issues) with our FP.  Then did Peoplemover and got a seasonal (not party special) Halloween popcorn bucket.

Next we headed to Dumbo for our 4:30-5:30 FP (it was a bit after 5 by this point I think). Then our FP for Peter Pan in the 5:30-6 slot.  We were done there about 5:50 and decided to see how many rides we could motor through before official party start time.  We did Its A Small World, Winnie the Pooh, the Carousel and Mad Tea Party (before overlay) before stopping for drinks at 6:45 at Cosmic Ray's which was a bit crazy.  We sat for a few minutes on a bench outside.

By that point it was almost 7 so we decided to head back to Mad Tea Party. The Halloween music and lights overlay was now on but it was still pretty much a walk on.  Then we did trick or treating at Carousel of Progress and Monsters Laugh Floor, enjoying the show for a bit.  My daughter wasn't interested in standing in line to meet characters but decided she wanted to see (i.e. from the distance) Jack and Sally if possible so we headed down Main St.  In case anyone else is wondering, no you can't see Jack and Sally without going thru the M&G line as they are in a room (which has probably been described here but I didn't pay attention as I was not planning on this). But it worked out fine because we were then able to collect our allergy treats with no wait (as advised by another DISer to not wait til end of evening). On our way back up Main St. at 8, we stopped at Main Street Bakery/Starbucks to get an Amuck cupcake (don't forget napkins and a fork/spoon).  The line was shorter than it usually is at our local Starbucks!

At this point we were heading towards the hub so I decided to see what the current situation was.  We found a decent spot in the hub that was sort of second row and decided to sit down and enjoy our treats and "watch" (not a great view but could sort of see and could hear and see special effects) the 8:30 Hocus Pocus show.  Then stayed in the same spot for parade and fireworks with great views of both.  I had really been debating what to do about parade and fireworks as I knew DD's tolerance for sitting and waiting was not great so I didn't know how far ahead we could stake out spots and since it was only the two of us, it wasn't like we could really take turns holding a spot.  But this worked out well as there was just a tolerable wait between elements and candy distraction! We loved the parade and fireworks!

After the fireworks I made a bit of a tactical error as we headed into Adventureland to do Pirates of the Carribean.  I realized we'd get trapped by second parade but we were already past the point of no return.  Pirates of the Caribbean was posted 40 minutes but I'm sure it was less than that.  Then did Aladdin ride (walk on). At this point MDE was showing a 5 minute wait for the smaller rides on the other side of the park but no way for us to get there easily!  We headed back into the hub where we could still get an okay view of the parade.  Once the parade was over we headed back for one last ride on the tea cups and a popcorn refill before heading out of the park just after midnight.  A mass of people in the Pop Century bus line but they had multiple buses so the line kept moving.

I'll do another post (far less wordy) with a few tidbits of advice (and whatever I forgot..lol).


----------



## pixiedust888

We're hoping to get in a few rides before the party begins (aiming to get in at 4), but we also want to be one of the first few in line to meet pooh and friends. I saw on twitter that some people lined up at 5 yesterday, but it seems in the past, people could get in line around 5:45 without too many people ahead of them. Anyone know how early the line started to build up for the past two parties or have suggestions as to when we should line up?


----------



## yorkieteacher

I just watched a vlog known for reviewing WDW food say that a maximum of  20,000 tickets were sold each night for MNSSHP. I have previously read Disney doesn't tell how many tickets they will sell, so I wondered if this sounds accurate? I guess if they sell 20,000 tickets they won't sell anymore, but still let those with party passes come in anyway, as I read on this board a party pass guarantees admission to "sold out" parties. Thoughts? Since I was starting to feel they truly must just sell as many tickets for each party as they can......


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

Pdollar88 said:


> I had decided I was going to be more relaxed this year and booked Narcoossee's at 5:10 on my party day (I'll be in MK all day on Sept 13). Particularly since I've hit all the major characters at the Halloween party and don't need to be in line by 4pm, I thought that would be fine.
> 
> Now I'm panicked and am wondering if I should ditch Narcoossee's to eat somewhere in MK. My priorities are seeing Hocus Pocus (all three times, if I can), the parade once, the fireworks, and riding Space, Pirates, and Teacups. My plan is ballooning a bit, though, as I contemplate a few magic shots I don't have and the party treats.
> 
> Thoughts? Has anyone eaten at 5 at a monorail resort and returned to the party?



I originally had a 5:30 Narcoossee's ressie for my party day and decided to reschedule.  I booked Crystal Palace instead.  I also have a fireworks viewing party, so ultimately, it just seemed like too much (both food and running around) for one evening.


----------



## rlk

This was our view from the spot we got walking up at 9:59 on the first party night. I thought we got there a little earlier, but I just checked the timing of the pictures I took while walking to the spot.

Edited to ask if there is a way to turn the picture?


----------



## yorkieteacher

rlk said:


> View attachment 427914
> 
> This was our view from the spot we got walking up at 9:59 on the first party night. I thought we got there a little earlier, but I just checked the timing of the pictures I took while walking to the spot.


This gives me hope! My time is too valuable at my age to wait on fireworks for an hour! Or to wait on most anything for an hour except the birth of another grandchild-will wait for that!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

We’re all bombarded with lots of news/inputs on this event from lots of sources, but here’s a decent rundown of a good chunk of MNSSHP related basics from BlogMickey, who I tend to think provides pretty straight forward info.  Lots of parade and fireworks pics, so don’t click if you don’t want spoilers.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164198874183098370


----------



## lilmape

Where is this spot?




rlk said:


> View attachment 427914
> 
> This was our view from the spot we got walking up at 9:59 on the first party night. I thought we got there a little earlier, but I just checked the timing of the pictures I took while walking to the spot.
> 
> Edited to ask if there is a way to turn the picture?


----------



## rlk

lilmape said:


> Where is this spot?


 We were a bit behind and left of the partners statue. At the edge of the circle.


----------



## Chrisizzle

I was planning to do the MNSSHP on Tuesday August 27 but am finding surprisingly few things of interest for me now that all the video reviews are coming out. The only thing luring me now are the Magic Photos. 

Are the Magic Photos at Haunted Mansion there all day? Or just for the Halloween partay?

I am referencing the Hat Box Ghost, the Haunted Carriage, and the Hitch Hiking Ghost photos.


----------



## freshstart19

DisneyWishes14 said:


> Thanks so much for your review!  We have the dessert party booked and also want to see the first parade so this is really helpful!  I’m wondering, if we were to view the parade in the Pecos Bill area, what is the latest do you think we could show up?  Also, did you check in to the party at 9:48 pm or earlier during the party?


We did not check in until after the parade. There are 2 different check in locations for plaza or terrace view.  I think getting to parade spot at 8:30 should be ok. You may not get 1st row though. We were relaced just watching costumes and the Mets game on our phones so tume went quickly.


----------



## caylene44

Chrisizzle said:


> I was planning to do the MNSSHP on Tuesday August 27 but am finding surprisingly few things of interest for me now that all the video reviews are coming out. The only thing luring me now are the Magic Photos.
> 
> Are the Magic Photos at Haunted Mansion there all day? Or just for the Halloween partay?
> 
> I am referencing the Hat Box Ghost, the Haunted Carriage, and the Hitch Hiking Ghost photos.



I could be wrong but I'm pretty positive these are exclusive to the party.


----------



## Cluelyss

caylene44 said:


> I could be wrong but I'm pretty positive these are exclusive to the party.


Correct


----------



## lilmape

Can you meet Cinderella, Elena, Rapunzel and Tiana btw 6-7? Or are they on break from 6-7


----------



## Best Aunt

Chrisizzle said:


> I was planning to do the MNSSHP on Tuesday August 27 but am finding surprisingly few things of interest for me now that all the video reviews are coming out. The only thing luring me now are the Magic Photos.
> 
> Are the Magic Photos at Haunted Mansion there all day? Or just for the Halloween partay?
> 
> I am referencing the Hat Box Ghost, the Haunted Carriage, and the Hitch Hiking Ghost photos.



I did the Magic Shots near the Haunted Mansion at the first party.  They did not come out well at all.  Perhaps the most disappointing part of the party because I waited in line for them.

a) They have you sit on a stool, and put your face in a box.  Yes, my face was in a box but it wasn't very impressive.
b) They took a picture of me and there was a ghost behind me.  The ghost was all blury.  You couldn't really tell it was supposed to be a ghost.  The quality was much worse than the hitchhiking ghosts Magic Shot you can get on a regular day at the Magic Kingdom.
c) They had me hold a lantern.  This was awful.  The photo is so dark,  you can't even tell it's me.

If there were more Magic Shots near the Haunted Mansion that night, I did not find them.


----------



## Best Aunt

lilmape said:


> Can you meet Cinderella, Elena, Rapunzel and Tiana btw 6-7? Or are they on break from 6-7



Last year I met Cinderella and Elena at about 6:30.  They checked for my party wristband when I entered.  No line.  I did not try for Rapunzel and Tiana.


----------



## lilmape

Best Aunt said:


> Last year I met Cinderella and Elena at about 6:30.  They checked for my party wristband when I entered.  No line.  I did not try for Rapunzel and Tiana.



Thank you! I thought we met them btw 6-7 during MVMCP last year but couldn’t recall.


----------



## Daffodilmom21

freshstart19 said:


> Good Morning!  Yes, it is possible to go the Plaza viewing dessert party right after the first parade.  We watched the parade right outside of Peco Bill's in Frontierland.  We ate dinner there and found ourselves outside at 8:00pm.  Debated about going on another ride but then decided it was too easy to hang out and people watch.  DD16 was exhausted and was losing her interest!  We loved seeing the Headless Horseman!  The parade was awesome.  It passed us at around 9:30.  Then, we followed the parade in the street and were behind the rope until the parade made the turn and we kept going straight through Fantasyland.  We arrived at party at 9:48.  I was afraid there wouldn't be anything left and it was fully stocked!!  We grabbed a few desserts and the cider.  Sampled those quickly then got ice cream to go and were taken to the Plaza viewing area at 10:05.  There was plenty of room in the area.  DH was even able to lay down and stretch his back.  It was very relaxing to eat our ice cream while we waited.  We thought the fireworks and projections were great, especially the projections.  You would miss a lot if you don't have a good spot for the projections.  Music and narration didn't bother us since it was our first time and we have nothing to compare it to.  After FW were done, we made our way towards the castle stage for the Hocus Pocus show.  There was space to make your way to a decent spot.  We were in the area that starts to go uphill a little bit before one of the round flower bed things with the railings.  DD16 loved the show!!  Right afterwards, she wanted to leave since she was beat as she was up since 4am.  I insisted on her going on the tea cups since it's her favorite with DH together.  They make me sick!  Walked right on that.  Tot on the way out in Monsters Inc and I forget the other one.  Made out way behind down Main Street behind people waiting for the parade.  Left the exit at 11:30.  There were people lined up for the Headless Horseman Magic Shot.  We did that on our way in and didn't want to wait in the line.  Were on the bus by 11:34 and in our room by 11:50!!  Off to breakfast!!


 Thank you so much for posting how it went!! Pretty much going to follow your plans including Peco Bills's for some dinner.  I cannot tell you how much you have eased my mind about the parade/dessert party.  Hope you have a great rest of your trip!


----------



## jina

Question about lines to get in at 4pm: we are staying at BLT and will already have been at MK for EEMH in the morning (we are ok using a park day ticket for am + party ticket at night). We are going to CRT for a 4pm dinner ADR - we are not interested in getting in line early for characters and will have already been at MK in the am and are ok being at dinner from 4-6pm.

To get in and get our party wristband, do we have to get in line super early to make sure we get to our 4PM ADR or can we go through the non-party line but still get our wristband? 

FYI we did the DL party a couple of years ago (loved it) but have learned that the treat bags are way too small so we will bring our own cinch backpacks - so no need to pick up a treat bag, just the wristband.

TIA!


----------



## Cluelyss

jina said:


> Question about lines to get in at 4pm: we are staying at BLT and will already have been at MK for EEMH in the morning (we are ok using a park day ticket for am + party ticket at night). We are going to CRT for a 4pm dinner ADR - we are not interested in getting in line early for characters and will have already been at MK in the am and are ok being at dinner from 4-6pm.
> 
> To get in and get our party wristband, do we have to get in line super early to make sure we get to our 4PM ADR or can we go through the non-party line but still get our wristband?
> 
> FYI we did the DL party a couple of years ago (loved it) but have learned that the treat bags are way too small so we will bring our own cinch backpacks - so no need to pick up a treat bag, just the wristband.
> 
> TIA!


You can go through the regular entrance and pick up your party wristband after dinner. There are several locations throughout the park to get them (listed on first page). Have fun!!


----------



## sherlockmiles

jina said:


> Question about lines to get in at 4pm: we are staying at BLT and will already have been at MK for EEMH in the morning (we are ok using a park day ticket for am + party ticket at night). We are going to CRT for a 4pm dinner ADR - we are not interested in getting in line early for characters and will have already been at MK in the am and are ok being at dinner from 4-6pm.
> 
> To get in and get our party wristband, do we have to get in line super early to make sure we get to our 4PM ADR or can we go through the non-party line but still get our wristband?
> 
> FYI we did the DL party a couple of years ago (loved it) but have learned that the treat bags are way too small so we will bring our own cinch backpacks - so no need to pick up a treat bag, just the wristband.
> 
> TIA!


The treat bags in the cut through have candy


----------



## alicat130

My sister and I got home late last night from our trip and attended the first party. 



Spoiler: Long Summary



We got to the park around 1:45 (we're APs) and watched a shortened FOF parade due to light rain. We rode a few rides and got in line to get our wristbands around 4:15 in Tomorrowland. I wish we had gotten in line for the peoplemover or something again, as the line was pretty long and reached to the peoplemover queue. By the time we got through the line, it was a walk-up. 
We went and changed into our Anastasia and Drizella costumes and went to line up for Pooh and friends. I think it was around 5:20 when we got in line and were the third party in line. The line started to build quickly behind us. My sister went to go get the pumpkin milkshake around 6ish after seeing someone in line come back with one. We met Pooh and friends right about 6:40pm. We also met them last year and encountered the same issue again, their photopass photographer seems to run behind. We had the character attendant take our photos, but only received two. We also didn't receive autograph cards this year (maybe they hadn't arrived with them yet?). 
We walked over and saw a posted 20 min wait for Cinderella and Elena, that was a walk-in. We had a fun interaction with Cinderella. When we exited, we stopped by the photopass studio to try out some of the new photo props. We had a really fun photographer who had us laughing the whole time. We exited and had missed the announcement of the party starting (I love hearing this!). We waited for a few minutes to see if Anastasia and Drizella came out. We found a mysterious line formed near Pinocchio's and asked what it was for and no one knew what they were waiting for! We finally found a cast member to ask and were told it was a magic shot, but there wasn't anyone there for photopass yet. We passed some time waiting for A&D by  trick or treating in Ariel's M&G line and Philharmagic. Both of these lines were very, very long and we got 2 pieces of candy out of each stop, definitely skip until later in the night! 
We finally found Anastasia and Drizella out roaming and got a picture with them, it was a fun interaction. There was a man dressed up as Cinderella that they walked all around with, it was funny to watch! We headed off to Liberty Square and got in line for the Gravediggers. We loved meeting them last year and had a lot of fun again. They really didn't like hearing that we were dying to meet them, we got a major stinkeye! People were taking turns holding spots to take the hitchhiking ghosts magic shot here. My sister stepped in some fresh gum and went to go find something to get it off her shoe, so we didn't do this then. 
We went to check on the line for pirates and found it was really long, out to the egg roll cart. We decided to grab a snack and get a spot for the first parade. I loved the caramel pretzel last year and wanted to get it again. The new dessert holder at Golden Oak Outpost made that a little tougher. We waited it out and then I had issues that I was rang up for getting one, even though I didn't order it. It took about 20 mins for a manager to come over and fix it. My sister grabbed us a spot for the parade while I was waiting. We had some fun interactions including Flynn telling me he was already married! haha
After the parade, we headed for Pirates and waited about 20 mins to ride. One of our favorite entertainment CMs is a live pirate this year or we would have skipped this. 
We made it to Tomorrowland as the fireworks started going off. We found an empty bench (with a large puddle in front of it) facing the speedway and the castle. This was a great no-stress spot to enjoy just the fireworks. From our vantage point, we could see three large launch points. What looked like behind the castle, behind BOG and behind storybook circus. As the finale was ending, we hopped up and got in line for Space Mountain. I think we waited around 15 minutes to board. When we came out, the line was long, stretching back into tomorrowland. We decided to check out the Monsters inc overlay, it was cute. The CMs here were a lot more generous with candy, we went through 3 times and filled up our bags. We crossed back over to Liberty Square and watched the parade from across the bridge near the gazebo. We had a few mins to grab the hitchhiking ghost magic shot too. 
One thing I didn't see mentioned anywhere (but definitely could have glossed over) is that if you want to make a quick exit after the parade, they try to let people out during any lag in the parade. This mainly happened between sets.  You need to be where the flagpole is, we only saw one open spot where this is. The CM were great at handling this, we were so impressed watching it. We love the parade so stayed and watch it cross through. We exited as soon as the parade finished to a very long line for the Yacht and Beach bus and no bus in sight (we really didn't like combined bus service this week). We hopped right on to a Boardwalk bus waiting and walked around back to the Beach club.


All in all, we had a great night! We're headed to our first Halloween night party this year, so I'll be following along still to see if anything changes from the first night!


----------



## DisneyWishes14

freshstart19 said:


> We did not check in until after the parade. There are 2 different check in locations for plaza or terrace view.  I think getting to parade spot at 8:30 should be ok. You may not get 1st row though. We were relaced just watching costumes and the Mets game on our phones so tume went quickly.



Awesome!  Thank you so much for the info!


----------



## Best Aunt

sherlockmiles said:


> The treat bags in the cut through have candy



At the first party, the candy at the Bypass was in a little package but I don’t think it was in the party bag.  I seem to recall taking the party bag separately and putting it, still closed, in my tote bag.


----------



## BelleBriarRose

I have a question...if I get in line for Space Mountain at 6-6:30, and get on the ride before 7, will it be the Halloween overlay or not?


----------



## wuzzle02

If someone in my party needs to take a break and get off of her feet for a few minutes, is it acceptable for me to take both my treat bag and hers through the TOT line, or is this frowned upon?


----------



## Best Aunt

wuzzle02 said:


> If someone in my party needs to take a break and get off of her feet for a few minutes, is it acceptable for me to take both my treat bag and hers through the TOT line, or is this frowned upon?



I don’t know, but two good places to sit are TOT lines.  Get candy at Monsters Inc then sit and watch the show.  Get candy at Mickeys Philharmagic then sit and watch movies.  Hard to find other places to sit except if you luck into an empty bench in the park or find an empty table at Pecos Bill.


----------



## maragib

rlk said:


> View attachment 427914
> 
> This was our view from the spot we got walking up at 9:59 on the first party night. I thought we got there a little earlier, but I just checked the timing of the pictures I took while walking to the spot.
> 
> Edited to ask if there is a way to turn the picture?


Where were you sitting to get this view? I must have missed it
Never mind - I figured it out, but cant delete this comment.


----------



## Iralyn

BelleBriarRose said:


> I have a question...if I get in line for Space Mountain at 6-6:30, and get on the ride before 7, will it be the Halloween overlay or not?



No, I don't think so.  At least that was the case for Mad Tea Party.


----------



## freshstart19

Daffodilmom21 said:


> Thank you so much for posting how it went!! Pretty much going to follow your plans including Peco Bills's for some dinner.  I cannot tell you how much you have eased my mind about the parade/dessert party.  Hope you have a great rest of your trip!


Trip is going well! We made a mistake turning too soon towards Tomorrowland Terrace from Fantasy Land and found ourselves in tje hub which was mobbed for the parade. If youbwalk further through Fantasyland, it will save you a few minutes.  Let us know how it worked out for you!


----------



## Love Tink

wuzzle02 said:


> If someone in my party needs to take a break and get off of her feet for a few minutes, is it acceptable for me to take both my treat bag and hers through the TOT line, or is this frowned upon?


There was a woman in front of me at one of the spots who had about four bags. I found it strange - she held up the line because she had to open each in turn. But the CMs didn't seem fazed by it.


----------



## Love Tink

BelleBriarRose said:


> I have a question...if I get in line for Space Mountain at 6-6:30, and get on the ride before 7, will it be the Halloween overlay or not?



My son rode before 7:00 the night of the first party and had the overlay. 

I know it was before 7:00 because he found me over by the teacups before the characters came out for their first set. YMMV.


----------



## mara512

wuzzle02 said:


> If someone in my party needs to take a break and get off of her feet for a few minutes, is it acceptable for me to take both my treat bag and hers through the TOT line, or is this frowned upon?



My SIL has done this in the past with no problem.  She just mentioned the second bag was for someone taking a break.


----------



## r2mk

I have seen several posts about the Dessert Party with the Plaza Garden view for the fireworks but not anything about the Tomorrowland Terrace Dessert Party. Does the Terrace have a view of the castle projections? Would anyone recommend this dessert party? If not why?


----------



## Cluelyss

r2mk said:


> I have seen several posts about the Dessert Party with the Plaza Garden view for the fireworks but not anything about the Tomorrowland Terrace Dessert Party. Does the Terrace have a view of the castle projections? Would anyone recommend this dessert party? If not why?


The view of the castle itself is obstructed from much of the terrace. So it would not be an ideal location for viewing the projections.  The appeal of this party over the garden is the seating.


----------



## Iralyn

A few more notes:

-during the party, I received a $10 off one day memory maker offer in the MDE app.  I'm guessing this may be the 'special offer' that is available on the night of?  I haven't heard anyone else mention this though?  I did not have memory maker prior to the party (and actually didn't purchase it with the deal).  I think it might have shown up after we got our first photo of the night?  Or maybe just after 7?
-lots of photographers were around everywhere; at times there were quite long lines for what I'm assuming were for specific magic shots 
-like another poster mentioned the line in Tomorrowland for party bands was quite long just after 4...was taking longer to get through than it did for us coming in at the front
-they were quite vigilant in checking for Halloween bracelets as soon as it was 6 p.m.
-for teal (allergy) treat bags, going earlier in the evening to the distribution areas will reduce your wait time; they really don't care how many tokens you have, you get the same amount of treats; at least when it is not busy, they will customize the treats according to your preferences
-I didn't think I cared that much about the projections but having seen the fireworks show, I am so glad we were somewhere we could view them!
-in case any other newbies were wondering, for people in costumes, the vast majority were Disney-inspired (mostly characters but there was also a magic band and a magic band reader last night!)


----------



## FoxC63

Chrisizzle said:


> I was planning to do the MNSSHP on Tuesday August 27
> I am referencing the Hat Box Ghost, the Haunted Carriage, and the Hitch Hiking Ghost photos.



If interested I have posted all the Magic Shots, animated videos; HM Ballroom Dancers, Grave Diggers and Maleficent and confirmed locations:


----------



## Chrisizzle

FoxC63 said:


> If interested I have posted all the Magic Shots, animated videos; HM Ballroom Dancers, Grave Diggers and Maleficent and confirmed locations:



I am interested. Where may I find these treasures?


----------



## Rivergirl2005

alicat130 said:


> My sister and I got home late last night from our trip and attended the first party.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Long Summary
> 
> 
> 
> We got to the park around 1:45 (we're APs) and watched a shortened FOF parade due to light rain. We rode a few rides and got in line to get our wristbands around 4:15 in Tomorrowland. I wish we had gotten in line for the peoplemover or something again, as the line was pretty long and reached to the peoplemover queue. By the time we got through the line, it was a walk-up.
> We went and changed into our Anastasia and Drizella costumes and went to line up for Pooh and friends. I think it was around 5:20 when we got in line and were the third party in line. The line started to build quickly behind us. My sister went to go get the pumpkin milkshake around 6ish after seeing someone in line come back with one. We met Pooh and friends right about 6:40pm. We also met them last year and encountered the same issue again, their photopass photographer seems to run behind. We had the character attendant take our photos, but only received two. We also didn't receive autograph cards this year (maybe they hadn't arrived with them yet?).
> We walked over and saw a posted 20 min wait for Cinderella and Elena, that was a walk-in. We had a fun interaction with Cinderella. When we exited, we stopped by the photopass studio to try out some of the new photo props. We had a really fun photographer who had us laughing the whole time. We exited and had missed the announcement of the party starting (I love hearing this!). We waited for a few minutes to see if Anastasia and Drizella came out. We found a mysterious line formed near Pinocchio's and asked what it was for and no one knew what they were waiting for! We finally found a cast member to ask and were told it was a magic shot, but there wasn't anyone there for photopass yet. We passed some time waiting for A&D by  trick or treating in Ariel's M&G line and Philharmagic. Both of these lines were very, very long and we got 2 pieces of candy out of each stop, definitely skip until later in the night!
> We finally found Anastasia and Drizella out roaming and got a picture with them, it was a fun interaction. There was a man dressed up as Cinderella that they walked all around with, it was funny to watch! We headed off to Liberty Square and got in line for the Gravediggers. We loved meeting them last year and had a lot of fun again. They really didn't like hearing that we were dying to meet them, we got a major stinkeye! People were taking turns holding spots to take the hitchhiking ghosts magic shot here. My sister stepped in some fresh gum and went to go find something to get it off her shoe, so we didn't do this then.
> We went to check on the line for pirates and found it was really long, out to the egg roll cart. We decided to grab a snack and get a spot for the first parade. I loved the caramel pretzel last year and wanted to get it again. The new dessert holder at Golden Oak Outpost made that a little tougher. We waited it out and then I had issues that I was rang up for getting one, even though I didn't order it. It took about 20 mins for a manager to come over and fix it. My sister grabbed us a spot for the parade while I was waiting. We had some fun interactions including Flynn telling me he was already married! haha
> After the parade, we headed for Pirates and waited about 20 mins to ride. One of our favorite entertainment CMs is a live pirate this year or we would have skipped this.
> We made it to Tomorrowland as the fireworks started going off. We found an empty bench (with a large puddle in front of it) facing the speedway and the castle. This was a great no-stress spot to enjoy just the fireworks. From our vantage point, we could see three large launch points. What looked like behind the castle, behind BOG and behind storybook circus. As the finale was ending, we hopped up and got in line for Space Mountain. I think we waited around 15 minutes to board. When we came out, the line was long, stretching back into tomorrowland. We decided to check out the Monsters inc overlay, it was cute. The CMs here were a lot more generous with candy, we went through 3 times and filled up our bags. We crossed back over to Liberty Square and watched the parade from across the bridge near the gazebo. We had a few mins to grab the hitchhiking ghost magic shot too.
> One thing I didn't see mentioned anywhere (but definitely could have glossed over) is that if you want to make a quick exit after the parade, they try to let people out during any lag in the parade. This mainly happened between sets.  You need to be where the flagpole is, we only saw one open spot where this is. The CM were great at handling this, we were so impressed watching it. We love the parade so stayed and watch it cross through. We exited as soon as the parade finished to a very long line for the Yacht and Beach bus and no bus in sight (we really didn't like combined bus service this week). We hopped right on to a Boardwalk bus waiting and walked around back to the Beach club.
> 
> 
> All in all, we had a great night! We're headed to our first Halloween night party this year, so I'll be following along still to see if anything changes from the first night!



May I ask where you were for the first parade in Frontierland and what time you got the spot


----------



## Halloweenqueen

We are hoping for a better experience Friday after our Tuesday’s party experience.  So to recap:

+arrived 4
+did our three FPs 
+HM
+Splash

I posted sitting across from Pecos Bill waiting for the first parade.  Loved it.  Decided to ride Splash again since we were leaving the area.  Got stuck in the queue when someone jumped out of their boat.  This shutdown the ride for the rest of the night.  By the time we were freed there was no time to grab a spot for fireworks so we jumped on Big Thunder.  No wait and we rode twice with the fireworks all around us.  Wonderful!  We went to the dock and they filled our bags after seeing how empty they were.  Score!  We went on Pirates and Carpets.  Got blocked by the second parade and caught a great view wanting to cross.  We were able to do Buzz and Peoplemover by midnight.  On the way to the bus my daughter started to feel faint.  Took us over an hour to get on a bus since she was afraid to stand.  Wanted to get a Minnie van at that point but phone was dead.  Got to our room at 1:40.  

I think it is the APs and the season pass offering that is contributing to the crowds.  We are big followers of the least crowded park sites/vlogs and today was packed at AKL.  50 minutes for Dinosaur???  We still had a blast.  It was our first time in Pandora.

I want to thank everyone who has posted in this thread.  My best advice for the party is that it is essential that you plan and focus on your must do things.  

My fondest memories of parties past was the atmosphere.  We caught a glimpse from 11-12.  Not worth it, imho.


----------



## Sakura1017

So if you do the dessert party at plaza garden, do you get only great views of fireworks and projections, and not the parade?


----------



## Lsdolphin

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> dessert party check in started at 8, we came in 10 minutes ago, no line.
> We needed a break!!
> Tot lines much shorter in Frontierland at start. But all look long but move fairly quick.
> We got I think all magic shots, no characters, lots of candy




Did you do both fireworks dessert party and Cruella's on same night ?


----------



## FoxC63

Chrisizzle said:


> I am interested. Where may I find these treasures?



The link is in my Signature



You can also go:  HERE


----------



## FoxC63

Sakura1017 said:


> So if you do the dessert party at plaza garden, do you get only great views of fireworks and projections, and not the parade?



Correct.  There are Two dessert parties with Fireworks (FW) only:  
Plaza Garden Viewing
Tomorrowland Terrace

Then there's Cruella's Halloween Hide Away with:  Parade Viewing

Remember, if you see words in BLUE, it's a link.


----------



## yorkieteacher

I think I may take a break from reading this thread for a while-I felt our first party expectations were low and was so excited to finally get to go to one-be there before four and go through the Halloween entrance, be done with a few rides and dinner by 645, during the party ride Pirates for the overlay and Haunted Mansion for the atmosphere and "ghosts" on the lawn, do about three or four treat trails, see the first parade from Frontierland, then decide if we want to stay for the fireworks-no characters,  and no magic shots unless we happen upon some with very short lines. Now I am wondering if I should prepare my extended family, whom I talked into this extra expense, that before the first parade we  may only get in 1 ride and one or two treat trails. I do want to experience a Halloween party, but now I am almost dreading it from the reports/advice of waiting an hour for the first parade, an hour for the fireworks, 45 minutes for Haunted Mansion during the party.  And I am usually a very optimistic person!


----------



## lilmape

yorkieteacher said:


> I think I may take a break from reading this thread for a while-I felt our first party expectations were low and was so excited to finally get to go to one-be there before four and go through the Halloween entrance, be done with a few rides and dinner by 645, during the party ride Pirates for the overlay and Haunted Mansion for the atmosphere and "ghosts" on the lawn, do about three or four treat trails, see the first parade from Frontierland, then decide if we want to stay for the fireworks-no characters,  and no magic shots unless we happen upon some with very short lines. Now I am wondering if I should prepare my extended family, whom I talked into this extra expense, that before the first parade we  may only get in 1 ride and one or two treat trails. I do want to experience a Halloween party, but now I am almost dreading it from the reports/advice of waiting an hour for the first parade, an hour for the fireworks, 45 minutes for Haunted Mansion during the party.  And I am usually a very optimistic person!




If you go in with a plan you’ll have a good time. Using info from the people that attend before you will also be helpful. The Halloween party is our favorite and we have always accomplished what we want. I just never plan to do more than 10 things. If we get to do extra, awesome!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

yorkieteacher said:


> I think I may take a break from reading this thread for a while-I felt our first party expectations were low and was so excited to finally get to go to one-be there before four and go through the Halloween entrance, be done with a few rides and dinner by 645, during the party ride Pirates for the overlay and Haunted Mansion for the atmosphere and "ghosts" on the lawn, do about three or four treat trails, see the first parade from Frontierland, then decide if we want to stay for the fireworks-no characters,  and no magic shots unless we happen upon some with very short lines. Now I am wondering if I should prepare my extended family, whom I talked into this extra expense, that before the first parade we  may only get in 1 ride and one or two treat trails. I do want to experience a Halloween party, but now I am almost dreading it from the reports/advice of waiting an hour for the first parade, an hour for the fireworks, 45 minutes for Haunted Mansion during the party.  And I am usually a very optimistic person!



IMO, threads like this are a really valuable resource, but they have the ability to sort of twist and morph people's perceptions, expectations, and anxieties - sometimes that's a good thing and sometimes it can be a bad thing.  I see it here and on the After Hours threads all the time as the tone about certain topics ebbs and flows.  I'd stick with what drew you to the party in the first place, do what works for your group, and adjust if needed accordingly.

FWIW, I'm sort of in the same boat too at the moment.  I'm appreciative of the detailed party posts but I've moved on to "just ready to experience it myself" mode, so I do more skimming than reading unless it involves a specific detail that would be relevant to my plan.


----------



## Jocelynaus

I’m also really regretting buying MNSSHP tickets after these crowd reports, does anyone have experiences getting refunds when cancelling party tickets.


----------



## cakebaker

yorkieteacher said:


> I think I may take a break from reading this thread for a while-I felt our first party expectations were low and was so excited to finally get to go to one-be there before four and go through the Halloween entrance, be done with a few rides and dinner by 645, during the party ride Pirates for the overlay and Haunted Mansion for the atmosphere and "ghosts" on the lawn, do about three or four treat trails, see the first parade from Frontierland, then decide if we want to stay for the fireworks-no characters,  and no magic shots unless we happen upon some with very short lines. Now I am wondering if I should prepare my extended family, whom I talked into this extra expense, that before the first parade we  may only get in 1 ride and one or two treat trails. I do want to experience a Halloween party, but now I am almost dreading it from the reports/advice of waiting an hour for the first parade, an hour for the fireworks, 45 minutes for Haunted Mansion during the party.  And I am usually a very optimistic person!



For all my moaning and groaning about crowd levels and difficulties with MNSSHP, I have us booked for the end of September. Thing is, I know up front what it's most likely going to be like. I prefer that to walking in blind, with expectations that probably wouldn't be met. We want to see the fireworks, the shows and parade. We want to ride HM, Space and POC, do a couple of magic shots and a very small amt of TOT'ing, no character meets at all, no other rides.  I think that's a reasonable list of must do's and despite the crowds, should be able to get in without too much trouble. Knowing what to expect is a good thing, but if you've read enough reviews, you already know what the conditions are. Drilling it into your head over and over again isn't helpful, so just gloss over the negative and look for tips that will help you get the most out of the party.


----------



## TikiBirdRunner

Halloweenqueen said:


> Decided to ride Splash again since we were leaving the area. Got stuck in the queue when someone jumped out of their boat. This shutdown the ride for the rest of the night. By the time we were freed there was no time to grab a spot for fireworks


I'm so sorry to hear that this happened to you! I will never understand guests who do this sort of stuff


----------



## Cluelyss

Jocelynaus said:


> I’m also really regretting buying MNSSHP tickets after these crowd reports, does anyone have experiences getting refunds when cancelling party tickets.


Technically, party tickets are non-refundable. However, many have had success moving dates and getting refunds. The trick is to keep calling until you get a CM who's willing to help. 

When is your date? There have been two parties so far - not really enough data to considering cancelling IMO, but you need to do what’s best your family. Also remember that people are more likely to post their complaints than their compliments, so don’t let negative report scare you away. MNSSHP is my favorite WDW event. We’ve been doing them for years and have been on sold out nights and nights that felt empty. But a plan is an absolute necessity, no matter when you go. The party exclusive shows and characters will ALWAYS have a wait, regardless of crowd level. Good luck in your decision, and I hope you’ll still consider going - it’s really an awesome event!


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Lsdolphin said:


> Did you do both fireworks dessert party and Cruella's on same night ?


Yep. going to post my night experience in a minute.


----------



## MyTwoPrincesses

yorkieteacher said:


> I think I may take a break from reading this thread for a while-I felt our first party expectations were low and was so excited to finally get to go to one-be there before four and go through the Halloween entrance, be done with a few rides and dinner by 645, during the party ride Pirates for the overlay and Haunted Mansion for the atmosphere and "ghosts" on the lawn, do about three or four treat trails, see the first parade from Frontierland, then decide if we want to stay for the fireworks-no characters,  and no magic shots unless we happen upon some with very short lines. Now I am wondering if I should prepare my extended family, whom I talked into this extra expense, that before the first parade we  may only get in 1 ride and one or two treat trails. I do want to experience a Halloween party, but now I am almost dreading it from the reports/advice of waiting an hour for the first parade, an hour for the fireworks, 45 minutes for Haunted Mansion during the party.  And I am usually a very optimistic person!



It was crowded, did not wait an hour for any parade or fireworks.  I waited 30 minutes for fireworks and had an excellent spot in the hub, but the wait was a welcome bit of downtime to sit on the ground and rest my feet.

Party wait times were highest for attractions with overlays.  Lower than the posted wait times.  In comparison to evening EMH the following day, I think some waits were higher - particularly the attractions with overlays.  Like others suggested, have a plan and decide what your priorities are.  We prioritized attractions with overlays and the shows.  We only did 2 treat trails and that was enough for us.  Also skipped characters (we barely do those on normal park days).  Use your fast passes before the party to do attractions without overlays that tend to have long wait times and then spend party time on the ones with the overlays.


----------



## MickeyMouseCD524

Chrisizzle said:


> I was planning to do the MNSSHP on Tuesday August 27 but am finding surprisingly few things of interest for me now that all the video reviews are coming out. The only thing luring me now are the Magic Photos.
> 
> Are the Magic Photos at Haunted Mansion there all day? Or just for the Halloween partay?
> 
> I am referencing the Hat Box Ghost, the Haunted Carriage, and the Hitch Hiking Ghost photos.



Not sure about the other two but the hitchhiking ghost you can get outside the party. We've done it a few times on non-party days.


----------



## Pdollar88

Just checked out the Magic Shots thread - thank you for all of that hard work! 

I saw a reference above to a Maleficent magic shot, but I don't see that one in the Magic Shots thread. The Magic Mirror shot is near the carousel, correct? I found that info later in the magic shots thread, but not in the stickied MNSSHP post.


----------



## Best Aunt

Regarding Trick Or Treating at the first MNSSHP this year:

I waited until after about 7:45 to start trick or treating.  The lines seemed long and slow prior to that time.

After that time - the lines moved continuously and quickly.  I did every trick or treat stop with no problems, and I was being careful this year to not do anything which would require me to stand around for a long time.  (I overdid it last year when two character lines ended up being slower than expected, and my back was killing me.  I refused to make the same mistake this year.)


----------



## brnrss34

Sorry if this has been asked but can DVC or AP buy merchandise before 7? I plan on being there at 2 but want to know what I can do besides waiting in character lines, and ride rides. Does the Plaza desert party give out any candy?


----------



## Cluelyss

MickeyMouseCD524 said:


> Not sure about the other two but the hitchhiking ghost you can get outside the party. We've done it a few times on non-party days.


 The one with all three ghosts is exclusive to the party.  The one you can get daily only has one ghost.


----------



## Cluelyss

brnrss34 said:


> Sorry if this has been asked but can DVC or AP buy merchandise before 7? I plan on being there at 2 but want to know what I can do besides waiting in character lines, and ride rides. Does the Plaza desert party give out any candy?


 Yes, most locations will sell merchandise prior to 7 if you have your party band already. No candy at the desert party.


----------



## Best Aunt

My general thoughts about MNSSHP and crowds and grumpiness:

I attended the first MNSSHP this year and last year.  I'm claustrophobic and my back hurts if I stand in one place for a long time.  You can still have a great time at the party, even if it is crowded, if:

a) You watch the fireworks -- but from near the water in Frontierland rather than the Hub.  

b) You trick or treat (all the stops if you want ) -- but you wait until after about 7:45 to start

c) You meet characters, but only when the lines are short.  The characters in Fantasyland had fairly short lines (I'm guessing about 15 minute wait or shorter) after the fireworks.  But you have to resign yourself to either skipping Jack & Sally, Moana, and the Seven Dwarfs, or dedicating a lot of time to those lines.

d) You do Magic Shots early - the lines will be shorter or non-existent.

e) People are going to gather in certain spots for the parades and fireworks.  Be realistic - if you try to walk through those points at those times, you will be fighting the crowds.  Either avoid it, or know it will happen and, as one person behind me said, "Keep swimming, keep swimming."

f) Do not expect the rides to have short lines.  If you want rides with short lines, go to one of the Disney After Hours events, not MNSSHP.

g) If you don't have a portable phone charger, buy one before the trip.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Here is my experiences for 8/20.
5 things before:
1.This was a last minute trip planned for AP SWGE previews. We were only in DW for 3 nights.
2.We went to the 1st party last year, so we had lower expectations for this night.
3. We did EMM here so hit most of the rides we wanted. Skipped overlays since we did last year.
4. I had a screaming headache almost all night, so our night was not a typical touring night. 
5. We had both dessert parties planned, so fireworks and parade were not an issue.
I asked DS7 before we left what his priority was. He said if Stitch's line or Jafar's lines were not bad he'd do those, otherwise candy and a couple of MSs.
I wanted the MSs on Main Street, and the hitchhiking ghosts. Anything more was a bonus (we have headless horseman from last year)

We arrived from WL to MK around 6. Got right in, walked the back path. Headed to see what waits were like in the Tomorrowland area. Stitch's wait was way out to the end of the building, so that was a no go. We checked Buzz, still at 30ish. So we walked around back to see if Fab 5 had started lining up and a CM said they do not come out until 7, so we walked past LM ride, and Photographer had no line. I asked if she had magic shots, thinking it was the crab, to my surprise it was the fire pumpkin. 
Rode IASW since it was 5 min.
Party:
TOT at Jamboree Bears right at 7, walked straight thru quickly.
Went to TOT behind Splash
TOT by BTMR
walked thru to see JC line wayyyy backed up, and Jafar's line was longer than DS was comfortable with. So headed back thru to HM, that line was backed way out as well
BUT Hatbox ghost MS was only 5-10 min, so we did it. 
Went to Gazebo, line for Gavediggers was I am guessing 20 minutes? We did it last year, so skipped it this time. BUT, no wait for hitchhiking ghosts!! 
As we walked thru Main Street, found a Photographer with no line, so we knocked out those MS! We ended up with 2 different burning pumpkin shots, both diff backgrounds and poses tho. 
Tot at Monsters around 8ish, long line, but little stopping.
Did COP, didn't realize it was an applesause. 
Went to check in for plaza dessert party bcuz my headache was making me feel nauseous. 
We were among maybe 2 other people, lol. Ate some desserts, rested. Watched a bit of castle show from our table.
Headed back out to Monsters Tot one last time and sat for a bit to watch.
Bathroom break and went to get a spot in garden early so I could lay down. Caught some of parade from our spot, not a good view, but could see some.
Projections were great. I wish I wouldn't have read other reviews/opinions prior to, bcuz they were in my head while I watched. lol
After fireworks we went straight down to Cruella's.
Got some food and drinks, DS enjoyed the pizza. I didnt eat much so can't give a review on the food. Cruella was out and about mingling, but didn't do a great job of hitting tables. Infact, a couple of women sitting by me at parade view were not happy with Cruella part. I didn't need a pic with her, I wasn't sure I could smile at this point bcuz of my headache.
We went over to parade spot at 11. Glad I did bcuz we got a bench. There was curb space open in our area, but it filled up quickly.
There was no curb space open that I saw around Tony's. (I looked to see if I wasted my money.  )
Once parade started my head was not as bad, thank goodness, bcuz I could enjoy my FAV part of this night.
We left after that, I needed my bed.
For me, in my condition, I was happy to have both dessert parties. Gave me plenty of breaks from crowds and craziness to rest.
YMMV
Sorry so long!

ETA:We came home with 3+ pounds of candy between the 2 of us.


----------



## Sjm9911

yorkieteacher said:


> I think I may take a break from reading this thread for a while-I felt our first party expectations were low and was so excited to finally get to go to one-be there before four and go through the Halloween entrance, be done with a few rides and dinner by 645, during the party ride Pirates for the overlay and Haunted Mansion for the atmosphere and "ghosts" on the lawn, do about three or four treat trails, see the first parade from Frontierland, then decide if we want to stay for the fireworks-no characters,  and no magic shots unless we happen upon some with very short lines. Now I am wondering if I should prepare my extended family, whom I talked into this extra expense, that before the first parade we  may only get in 1 ride and one or two treat trails. I do want to experience a Halloween party, but now I am almost dreading it from the reports/advice of waiting an hour for the first parade, an hour for the fireworks, 45 minutes for Haunted Mansion during the party.  And I am usually a very optimistic person!


Im in the same boat as you, but I'm going to steal someone else's plans that were allready posted. So, it looks like stuff is doable if you plan it out. Since they allready planed it, take stuff that was allready done, then add in aling the way. I havent been to disney in about 15 years, everything has changed there in that time. I'm not looking forward to the crowds but what i did learn is , plan ,plan, plan, and then be able to go with the flow changing as needed. Will it work out perfectly,  probably not. But having the resources here on this board are sure to make it go smoother! Good luck, dont stress and try to enjoy!


----------



## twinmom13

What time do the treat trails begin?


----------



## joviroxx

Jocelynaus said:


> I’m also really regretting buying MNSSHP tickets after these crowd reports, does anyone have experiences getting refunds when cancelling party tickets.


It really is a personal choice. We went to our first party almost 15 years ago with our then young kids. We didn't do character meets, did some trick or treating, rode only a couple of rides. There were no magic shots, etc.   It was much more about the atmosphere and seeing MK in a different light.  We had a great time, but its never really been about doing it all or seeing it all for us.

If your main mission is to experience it all, and you have every right to do that, then I can see how crowds can affect you. If not, I believe you can still have a great time just soaking it all in.


----------



## Cluelyss

twinmom13 said:


> What time do the treat trails begin?


7 pm


----------



## twinmom13

Cluelyss said:


> 7 pm


Thank you!


----------



## Cluelyss

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Here is my experiences for 8/20.
> 5 things before:
> 1.This was a last minute trip planned for AP SWGE previews. We were only in DW for 3 nights.
> 2.We went to the 1st party last year, so we had lower expectations for this night.
> 3. We did EMM here so hit most of the rides we wanted. Skipped overlays since we did last year.
> 4. I had a screaming headache almost all night, so our night was not a typical touring night.
> 5. We had both dessert parties planned, so fireworks and parade were not an issue.
> I asked DS7 before we left what his priority was. He said if Stitch's line or Jafar's lines were not bad he'd do those, otherwise candy and a couple of MSs.
> I wanted the MSs on Main Street, and the hitchhiking ghosts. Anything more was a bonus (we have headless horseman from last year)
> 
> We arrived from WL to MK around 6. Got right in, walked the back path. Headed to see what waits were like in the Tomorrowland area. Stitch's wait was way out to the end of the building, so that was a no go. We checked Buzz, still at 30ish. So we walked around back to see if Fab 5 had started lining up and a CM said they do not come out until 7, so we walked past LM ride, and Photographer had no line. I asked if she had magic shots, thinking it was the crab, to my surprise it was the fire pumpkin.
> Rode IASW since it was 5 min.
> Party:
> TOT at Jamboree Bears right at 7, walked straight thru quickly.
> Went to TOT behind Splash
> TOT by BTMR
> walked thru to see JC line wayyyy backed up, and Jafar's line was longer than DS was comfortable with. So headed back thru to HM, that line was backed way out as well
> BUT Hatbox ghost MS was only 5-10 min, so we did it.
> Went to Gazebo, line for Gavediggers was I am guessing 20 minutes? We did it last year, so skipped it this time. BUT, no wait for hitchhiking ghosts!!
> As we walked thru Main Street, found a Photographer with no line, so we knocked out those MS! We ended up with 2 different burning pumpkin shots, both diff backgrounds and poses tho.
> Tot at Monsters around 8ish, long line, but little stopping.
> Did COP, didn't realize it was an applesause.
> Went to check in for plaza dessert party bcuz my headache was making me feel nauseous.
> We were among maybe 2 other people, lol. Ate some desserts, rested. Watched a bit of castle show from our table.
> Headed back out to Monsters Tot one last time and sat for a bit to watch.
> Bathroom break and went to get a spot in garden early so I could lay down. Caught some of parade from our spot, not a good view, but could see some.
> Projections were great. I wish I wouldn't have read other reviews/opinions prior to, bcuz they were in my head while I watched. lol
> After fireworks we went straight down to Cruella's.
> Got some food and drinks, DS enjoyed the pizza. I didnt eat much so can't give a review on the food. Cruella was out and about mingling, but didn't do a great job of hitting tables. Infact, a couple of women sitting by me at parade view were not happy with Cruella part. I didn't need a pic with her, I wasn't sure I could smile at this point bcuz of my headache.
> We went over to parade spot at 11. Glad I did bcuz we got a bench. There was curb space open in our area, but it filled up quickly.
> There was no curb space open that I saw around Tony's. (I looked to see if I wasted my money.  )
> Once parade started my head was not as bad, thank goodness, bcuz I could enjoy my FAV part of this night.
> We left after that, I needed my bed.
> For me, in my condition, I was happy to have both dessert parties. Gave me plenty of breaks from crowds and craziness to rest.
> YMMV
> Sorry so long!
> 
> ETA:We came home with 3+ pounds of candy between the 2 of us.


 Thanks for the amazing report!  Sorry your headache kept you from enjoying more of the party, but thankful you had the desert parties to sit and relax!!  And seems like it’s totally doable to do both!!!  I know you said you didn’t eat much at Cruella’s, but was the food still plentiful when you arrived?  What time did you head to the flagpole?  Appreciate you taking the time to post!!


----------



## Mom2Stitch

yorkieteacher said:


> I think I may take a break from reading this thread for a while-I felt our first party expectations were low and was so excited to finally get to go to one-be there before four and go through the Halloween entrance, be done with a few rides and dinner by 645, during the party ride Pirates for the overlay and Haunted Mansion for the atmosphere and "ghosts" on the lawn, do about three or four treat trails, see the first parade from Frontierland, then decide if we want to stay for the fireworks-no characters,  and no magic shots unless we happen upon some with very short lines. Now I am wondering if I should prepare my extended family, whom I talked into this extra expense, that before the first parade we  may only get in 1 ride and one or two treat trails. I do want to experience a Halloween party, but now I am almost dreading it from the reports/advice of waiting an hour for the first parade, an hour for the fireworks, 45 minutes for Haunted Mansion during the party.  And I am usually a very optimistic person!



I know how you feel, when I read some of the reports I wonder if maybe we should do the party at all, it does make you feel a little bit panicked. We had done the party for many years, all of this planning and needing to do 2 parties to get it all done was not required, things have definitely changed.

I think the biggest thing is to be prepared with a plan(and a back up plan!) and be prepared mentally with expectations.  And let those people you are planning for and with know up front that there will be crowds and that it will be fun, but some patience will be required. 

I've gotten to the point that I plan every single Disney day like this-have a plan, then a plan B, and most of all keep expectations in check. 

I am truly grateful for everyone who contributes to this thread! Think about the advantages you have over those who don't read here.


----------



## Rivergirl2005

Cluelyss said:


> Yes, most locations will sell merchandise prior to 7 if you have your party band already. No candy at the desert party.


Is this only for dvc  and ap? I am neither and I was hoping to try around 1ish...would that work?


----------



## Selket

We attended the first MNSSH party and also did the dessert party with plaza viewing - which is mostly what I'll comment on here.   I'd say overall the dessert party was very disappointing.  The food was nothing that great - all of us had expected some more interesting desserts.  I did a Jingle Bam party at DHS a few years ago and it was amazing - great food - lots of it, etc.   They had sodas and waters you could drink there or grab one to take with you to the fireworks viewing.  They even gave us a big gingerbread man cookie wrapped up with a bow to take with us.   Here it was all stuff you pour in a cup - no sodas or bottled water.     The BIGGEST disappointment was the allergy plate they served my teenage son who is allergic to peanut/treenut/shellfish.   He picked it at a bit and said it wasn't good.  We all tried it - and it was AWFUL.   The allergy dessert at the Jingle party was amazing - this was so bad it was laughable.  However as a parent you feel horrible eating something in front of your kid when he has nothing comparable to eat - or even close to comparable.     We did bring it up with the server who said there was no other options for him - and supposedly they refunded his dessert party ticket (I can't find the refund I'll need to call them).     The plaza viewing was fine but I'll probably not consider a dessert party again if they're like that now - the food/drinks/dessert definitely were not special and not worth it - not even that great.  We ate at Chef Mickey's for dinner beforehand and the dessert options for dinner were definitely WAY better than the party desserts.

The MNSSHP itself was good - crowded as expected.  Did a few treat trails.   Seems like the fireworks started lated and then I went to get a spot for the 2nd parade which also was late - wasn't over until midnight then the party was over!  I didn't do one ride or one photographer shot or anything.   Last year I watched the 2nd parade from the same spot and still had maybe 20 minutes of party left.   I think you have to do two parties these days - one for fireworks and parade and maybe some treating and the other for rides and characters!


----------



## teach22180

sheila14 said:


> When I am in line for a character, especially those that don't come out for many hours, I do not mind holding "your spot" but I do expect you to hold my spot in turn.  I have done this for the 7 dwarfs and Jack/Sally lines.


Thanks guys. As I suspected while making my FP today, my plans became more clear. I was able to get SDMT before lunch and couldn't think of other FP I wanted. So waiting for 2 hours for a special picture must be what I REALLY want to do!


----------



## rlessig

I'm curious what the party crowd levels will be like once Galaxy's Edge and Food & Wine open at the end of the month. I feel like there may be an influx of people who are waiting to come and experience all of these things during one stay. Hopefully after that the overall crowd levels will mellow out a bit through late September/Early October as they have in past years. Of course, with the party pass being offered this year for the first time, only time will tell.


----------



## Mrspeaks

How long does the parade last? Thank you


----------



## caylene44

yorkieteacher said:


> I think I may take a break from reading this thread for a while-I felt our first party expectations were low and was so excited to finally get to go to one-be there before four and go through the Halloween entrance, be done with a few rides and dinner by 645, during the party ride Pirates for the overlay and Haunted Mansion for the atmosphere and "ghosts" on the lawn, do about three or four treat trails, see the first parade from Frontierland, then decide if we want to stay for the fireworks-no characters,  and no magic shots unless we happen upon some with very short lines. Now I am wondering if I should prepare my extended family, whom I talked into this extra expense, that before the first parade we  may only get in 1 ride and one or two treat trails. I do want to experience a Halloween party, but now I am almost dreading it from the reports/advice of waiting an hour for the first parade, an hour for the fireworks, 45 minutes for Haunted Mansion during the party.  And I am usually a very optimistic person!



I feel the same way as you! I have a plan of attack and I really only have a few must dos, but it will be hard to corral my family and manage their expectations. I'm going to stick to my touring plan whether they follow me or not   I'm going to keep reading the reports but my party is coming up on 9/2 so we will see if anything changes for the parties before then!


----------



## FoxC63

Pdollar88 said:


> Just checked out the Magic Shots thread - thank you for all of that hard work!
> 
> I saw a reference above to a Maleficent magic shot, but I don't see that one in the Magic Shots thread. The Magic Mirror shot is near the carousel, correct? I found that info later in the magic shots thread, but not in the stickied MNSSHP post.


At the doctor's office right now I'll have a look see. Thanks for letting me know.  Also feel free to post comments on there as well.


----------



## disney mom of 6

Hello All,
Been reading this thread and am so excited for our party in October.  Have a question about eating while we wait for a character.  My plan is to grab Casey's and get in line for Jack and Sally around 3:30.  We will have been in the park since noon.  Would this be ok?  Thanks!


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Cluelyss said:


> Thanks for the amazing report!  Sorry your headache kept you from enjoying more of the party, but thankful you had the desert parties to sit and relax!!  And seems like it’s totally doable to do both!!!  I know you said you didn’t eat much at Cruella’s, but was the food still plentiful when you arrived?  What time did you head to the flagpole?  Appreciate you taking the time to post!!


Lots of food. Infact I thought the cheese pizza was gone after DS had some, but as we walked by to leave, they put more out. There was different pizzas and meatballs, and I think some sort of cheese stick maybe? And then meats and cheeses. I didn't take a good look, sorry!
Also, I think Cruella was acting like more of a host, not a typical character at a meal where they go table to table for pics. She sort of just mingled walking around, if that makes sense. So if you are going for pics, you may have to go to her and ask.
(Maybe she went table to table at 9:30, I don't know)
We went to flagpole at 11ish I think. We sat for maybe 5 minutes, and headless horseman went by, if that helps? I didn't want to miss him, and I couldn't remember how soon he comes. 

I originally was going to head back over to Cruella's after the parade, to get my full money worth. So I think if people do that, then definately worth it. Last call for alcohol is 12:15 I think she said? I don't drink anymore, so wasn't concerned 

ETA: I didn't see the desserts, but I wasn't looking since I ate my fill at the fireworks dessert party.


----------



## rlessig

Mrspeaks said:


> How long does the parade last? Thank you


The parade itself last approx. 15 min. If you want to see the Headless Horseman ride i believe he comes out 10-15 mins before the actual parade starts.


----------



## Ashmishgab

Question for those who have attended ON Halloween night in previous years. I was just talking to a coworker and she said it might not be possible to get the 4 o’clock entry because it was on the actual holiday day and the park might be at maximum capacity. We might not be able to enter until 7. Does anyone have any experience with this or know if this is true?


----------



## rlessig

disney mom of 6 said:


> Hello All,
> Been reading this thread and am so excited for our party in October.  Have a question about eating while we wait for a character.  My plan is to grab Casey's and get in line for Jack and Sally around 3:30.  We will have been in the park since noon.  Would this be ok?  Thanks!


Should be fine. I have seen reports of people lining up for Jack & Sally as early as 3:00 and theirs is one of the meet and greet locations where Castmembers are checking you into the party and giving out wristbands when you enter.


----------



## FoxC63

Rivergirl2005 said:


> Is this only for dvc  and ap? I am neither and I was hoping to try around 1ish...would that work?


No it's for everyone with a party ticket.  Last year the merchandise was available around 2pm.  I don't think anyone has posted yet for 2019.


----------



## FoxC63

Ashmishgab said:


> Question for those who have attended ON Halloween night in previous years. I was just talking to a coworker and she said it might not be possible to get the 4 o’clock entry because it was on the actual holiday day and the park might be at maximum capacity. We might not be able to enter until 7. Does anyone have any experience with this or know if this is true?


I've attended on Halloween night for many years.  I've never heard that.


----------



## trishadono

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> We went to flagpole at 11ish I think. We sat for maybe 5 minutes, and* headless horseman* went by, if that helps? I didn't want to miss him, and I couldn't remember how soon he comes.


Oh my I almost forgot to go early enough for him!

Just so you know *"trish*lovesdisney" too lol.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

trishadono said:


> Oh my I almost forgot to go early enough for him!
> 
> Just so you know *"trish*lovesdisney" too lol.


 I get called Trish a lot.


----------



## Mrspeaks

Retroecho said:


> Hi friends!
> Wanted to give anyone who wants it a tip. We wanted to be up close to fireworks specifically to see Jack. So we chilled out on the wall to the left if you are looking at the castle. As far up as we could during the parade. Then as soon as the parade was over, we stood right at the corner of the ropes that mark off the handicap section. Basically right in the middle of the castle. I stood at the metal pole that connects both the ropes surrounding the handicap area, that way no one could stand in front of me (I’m short and have had many fireworks ruined by Mickey ears ). This was literally perfect unless the actual fireworks are #1 for you, vs the projection show.
> 
> Then we skidaddled over to Frontierland to watch the second parade.


Trying to follow this tip. So is the area that you waited on the parade route - like near the bridge coming from liberty square - or is there a way to walk through the castle - I can’t remember if that’s possible. 

How long did you wait after you got to that spot before the show start? 

Do you think it would be possible to watch the first parade in liberty square area and walk around towards Peter Pan to come to this area? 
Thanks


----------



## trishadono

I will be at the party next week 8/30.

NO characters,

going to skip 1st parade.

going to see the new fireworks.

HM and SM a must do.  People mover, is always a nice rest if not too busy.

Hope to just enjoy the atmosphere and do a little TOT .

Have Cruella so want to relax a bit and soak it all in. Catch the 11pm spot as per @TISHLOVESDISNEY  recommended for HH view.

Want to see the HP show and maybe do the earliest one

I try to do at least one Magic shot so I am aiming for a new 1 or 2 this year.

Its me and dd24 and our 4th mnsshp and wear disney halloween stuff  and her candy corn ears vs costume.

NO wrong way to do a party.

We will be at POLY and at CL lounge at 5p and head over soon after. We also have fp's for early that day so our rides already done.

Its going to be hot, going to be crowded and we are going to *HAVE A BLAST*!!!

*BOO TO YOU AND YOU AND YOU HAPPY HALLOWEEN

Thanks to all that contribute, I learn something new everyday!*


----------



## Rivergirl2005

FoxC63 said:


> I've attended on Halloween night for many years.  I've never heard that.


Awesome my plan is to try this friday and I will report back


----------



## twinmom13

Hypothetically, if you started at 7 and did not watch the parade, fireworks, or shows, did not meet any characters, and did not get any photos, would you have time to ride all of the available rides?  I am not saying that is my plan, just gathering info to help with managing expectations.  I know if I ask my kids which rides are their priorities, they will say all of them


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

Iralyn said:


> -during the party, I received a $10 off one day memory maker offer in the MDE app. I'm guessing this may be the 'special offer' that is available on the night of? I haven't heard anyone else mention this though? I did not have memory maker prior to the party (and actually didn't purchase it with the deal). I think it might have shown up after we got our first photo of the night? Or maybe just after 7?


Interesting...I hope I receive that offer too!  It just popped up when you opened MDE?


----------



## Ashmishgab

FoxC63 said:


> I've attended on Halloween night for many years.  I've never heard that.


So you had no problem with the 4 o’clock entry? Did you have regular park tickets for the day or only MNSSHP tickets? We only have party tickets that why I ask. Thank you for the info!


----------



## caylene44

twinmom13 said:


> Hypothetically, if you started at 7 and did not watch the parade, fireworks, or shows, did not meet any characters, and did not get any photos, would you have time to ride all of the available rides?  I am not saying that is my plan, just gathering info to help with managing expectations.  I know if I ask my kids which rides are their priorities, they will say all of them



I'm sure there are people who do this. Hahah. If rides are a priority, I would definitely take advantage of the 4 pm entry and schedule 3 FPs for that 3:30-6 pm time frame for the ones that will be busy during the party (like 7DMT, etc.). I think some of the dark rides and others are walk-ons during the party. I totally think it's doable.


----------



## Cluelyss

Ashmishgab said:


> So you had no problem with the 4 o’clock entry? Did you have regular park tickets for the day or only MNSSHP tickets? We only have party tickets that why I ask. Thank you for the info!


MK will NOT reach capacity on Halloween. You’ll be fine entering at 4 pm.


----------



## Cluelyss

FoxC63 said:


> No it's for everyone with a party ticket.  Last year the merchandise was available around 2pm.  I don't think anyone has posted yet for 2019.


This. In the past, they’ve required wristbands to purchase merchandise (so would be after 2 for DVC or after 4 for everyone else) but last year there were reports of being able to show your party ticket to purchase earlier (either the hard ticket or in the app). Haven’t heard if that’s working yet this year though.


----------



## rlessig

Cluelyss said:


> This. In the past, they’ve required wristbands to purchase merchandise (so would be after 2 for DVC or after 4 for everyone else) but last year there were reports of being able to show your party ticket to purchase earlier (either the hard ticket or in the app). *Haven’t heard if that’s working yet this year though.*


FYI. I did see a Youtube video from the first party this year of a AP Vlogger who was able to show party ticket to make purchases. This was at Storybook Circus.


----------



## bookbabe626

trishadono said:


> I will be at the party next week 8/30.
> 
> NO characters,
> 
> going to skip 1st parade.
> 
> going to see the new fireworks.
> 
> HM and SM a must do.  People mover, is always a nice rest if not too busy.
> 
> Hope to just enjoy the atmosphere and do a little TOT .
> 
> Have Cruella so want to relax a bit and soak it all in. Catch the 11pm spot as per @TISHLOVESDISNEY  recommended for HH view.
> 
> Want to see the HP show and maybe do the earliest one
> 
> I try to do at least one Magic shot so I am aiming for a new 1 or 2 this year.
> 
> Its me and dd24 and our 4th mnsshp and wear disney halloween stuff  and her candy corn ears vs costume.
> 
> NO wrong way to do a party.
> 
> We will be at POLY and at CL lounge at 5p and head over soon after. We also have fp's for early that day so our rides already done.
> 
> Its going to be hot, going to be crowded and we are going to *HAVE A BLAST*!!!
> 
> *BOO TO YOU AND YOU AND YOU HAPPY HALLOWEEN
> 
> Thanks to all that contribute, I learn something new everyday!*



Will you be posting a review of Cruella’s?  Even a one-liner “thumbs up vs thumbs down” would be helpful, since we go on 9/2 and I’ve got to cancel two days before if it’s still as bad as the initial reviews claimed.  I’ve seen enough of your CL reviews that I trust your opinion of “worth it” or not...


----------



## keishashadow

all cruella reviews most welcome.  The first round were so dismal.  Hoping they might tweak the food offerings



sheila14 said:


> So I bought the MNSSHP pass because I already had 2 parties bought and I didn’t realize that I am arriving on Friday the 13 which is also a party night so with the length of my trip I can do 4 parties!!! OMG I am nuts but al least I won’t have to rush anything. Guest services gave me credit for the 2 parties and I paid the difference.



Nice to read they are easily able to do the upgrades

Multiple admissions to the party weren’t always a novelty

Believe it or not, back in the dark ages of disney, one of those best kept secrets  for those spending time at Universal or just needing another day to add onto non expiring tix (another blast from the past lol) ...

was to purchase a party tix (then in the $60 something dollar range if memory serves) and use as park admission to ride.  

RIP


----------



## yorkieteacher

caylene44 said:


> I feel the same way as you! I have a plan of attack and I really only have a few must dos, but it will be hard to corral my family and manage their expectations. I'm going to stick to my touring plan whether they follow me or not   I'm going to keep reading the reports but my party is coming up on 9/2 so we will see if anything changes for the parties before then!


Well I lasted all of about 4 hours-planning/obsessing over our coming Disney trips has become my drug of choice!


----------



## yorkieteacher

Sjm9911 said:


> Im in the same boat as you, but I'm going to steal someone else's plans that were allready posted. So, it looks like stuff is doable if you plan it out. Since they allready planed it, take stuff that was allready done, then add in aling the way. I havent been to disney in about 15 years, everything has changed there in that time. I'm not looking forward to the crowds but what i did learn is , plan ,plan, plan, and then be able to go with the flow changing as needed. Will it work out perfectly,  probably not. But having the resources here on this board are sure to make it go smoother! Good luck, dont stress and try to enjoy!


I cant stay away-reading these boards is like a drug to me now! But I have a plan A and plan B in place and won't change them until I am in the party and see what's happening on that night!


----------



## FoxC63

rlessig said:


> FYI. I did see a Youtube video from the first party this year of a AP Vlogger who was able to show party ticket to make purchases. This was at Storybook Circus.



Yes, we agree it's being done, what we're both saying/asking - What time can we do this? Is it earlier than 2pm, like last year?


----------



## FoxC63

Pdollar88 said:


> Just checked out the Magic Shots thread - thank you for all of that hard work!
> 
> I saw a reference above to a Maleficent magic shot, but I don't see that one in the Magic Shots thread. The Magic Mirror shot is near the carousel, correct? I found that info later in the magic shots thread, but not in the stickied MNSSHP post.



Okay, all better!  Evil Queen has been added!
I must have deleted it when I was reworking the post and forgot to add it in when I was done.  

Thanks again for the heads up!


----------



## caylene44

yorkieteacher said:


> Well I lasted all of about 4 hours-planning/obsessing over our coming Disney trips has become my drug of choice!



Right there with you! I'm not really sure what to do with my life after this trip is over...I've spent over a year planning it and reading Disboards all day long. Guess I'll just have to work on the next trip after we get back


----------



## trishadono

bookbabe626 said:


> Will you be posting a review of Cruella’s?  Even a one-liner “thumbs up vs thumbs down” would be helpful, since we go on 9/2 and I’ve got to cancel two days before if it’s still as bad as the initial reviews claimed.  I’ve seen enough of your CL reviews that I trust your opinion of “worth it” or not...


I should have time the next morning. If I forget or dont do timely PM .

 (The PM's go to email for those that don't do that . It can be helpful on a vacation to get that little reminder  )

My only issue is the time of the party. I think it should have been 7-12 so not to overlap so many of the fun things.

I will probably say I like it unless its WAY to crowded.  I just want a place to rest, enjoy Halloween stuff and get parade spot.

Thanks for your trust too.


----------



## LilyStar

Hello!! I've been searching this thread for a bit and don't see a lot of reviews on the specialty treats. I'm curious how the Mickey Waffle sundae is, also the sanderson sisters cupcake and mini-wedding cake!  Any anything else you've tried! I always try to get at least one or two of the special treats and curious what everyone thinks so far.


----------



## Araminta18

LilyStar said:


> Hello!! I've been searching this thread for a bit and don't see a lot of reviews on the specialty treats. I'm curious how the Mickey Waffle sundae is, also the sanderson sisters cupcake and mini-wedding cake!  Any anything else you've tried! I always try to get at least one or two of the special treats and curious what everyone thinks so far.



I got the mini wedding cake!  It was surprisingly big (maybe I’ve just become cynical about Disney treat sizes) and the cream was fresh and light and the cake wasn’t bad either. In my opinion, it could have done with more chocolate than just the axe, and it melts super quickly, but it’s good. A bit too much for one person, but good to share.


----------



## caylene44

LilyStar said:


> Hello!! I've been searching this thread for a bit and don't see a lot of reviews on the specialty treats. I'm curious how the Mickey Waffle sundae is, also the sanderson sisters cupcake and mini-wedding cake!  Any anything else you've tried! I always try to get at least one or two of the special treats and curious what everyone thinks so far.



All the typical blogs have reviews of the party treats if you want to Google. I personally follow Disney Tourist Blog and know there was an article the other day about it, but you can seek out other reviews as well.


----------



## Krios16!

Alright I'm posting this again to see if everything looks good. Let me know if you see any flaws, have any advise, or if I'm missing something. Also we are AP's so we will be there around 11am or 12pm.

1. FP for Space Ranger Spin @ 11:30-12:30
2. FP for Space Mountain @ 12:45-1:45
3. Change from normal park clothes to costumes around 2pm
4. Head to Big Top for merchandise (AP can purchase MNSSHP merch with proof of ticket at 2pm)
5. FP for Peter Pan Flight @ 2:05-3:05pm
6. Jack and Sally 3-5pm (fingers crossed)
7. Firehouse for party exclusive SMK card
8. Bypass for candy and pumpkin pic
9. Mobile order hades nachos and sipper right at 7pm
10. oak outpost for Hitchhicking ghost donuts container and pretzel
11. pooh if line is not too long
12. pics with Jafar, Jasmine, and Aladdin (me and the hubby are dressing up as Jasmine and Aladdin)
13. Sundae from Sleepy Hallow
14. Haunted mansion lantern shot
15. ride HM
16. pirates
17. Fireworks at 10:15pm
18. Boo to you @ 11:15pm
19. HP Spelltacular @ 12 or trick a treat a little bit (we have seen this show about 3 times so it's not new to us, but it is one of the best IMO)
crawl into an Uber back to resort


----------



## Chris401

I'm very much debating whether to purchase a MNSSHP ticket.  We've been to WDW 4 out of the last 5 years but never attended a hard ticket party, so it's been on my list. But given these reports and how much we're trying to pack in over Labor Day weekend (Thursday through Sunday), it seems like it might not be worth it this year.  Especially if we try to be at Galaxy's Edge the day before for the grand opening, I can only imagine how tired my 6 and 8 year old would be on day 2.  What do you all think?  Skip it this year?


----------



## rastuso

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> Unfortunately, no DAS at the party. This is why we will sadly be skipping most of the characters.



There was last year, and the year before.  Works as normal.  It's not like the physically remove the FP queues


----------



## yulilin3

rastuso said:


> There was last year, and the year before.  Works as normal.  It's not like the physically remove the FP queues


I asked on the first party night at the teacups and they said no


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

rastuso said:


> There was last year, and the year before.  Works as normal.  It's not like the physically remove the FP queues


This hasn’t been my experience, but I hope more people have your luck this year.


----------



## MickeyMouseCD524

Selket said:


> We attended the first MNSSH party and also did the dessert party with plaza viewing - which is mostly what I'll comment on here.   I'd say overall the dessert party was very disappointing.  The food was nothing that great - all of us had expected some more interesting desserts.  I did a Jingle Bam party at DHS a few years ago and it was amazing - great food - lots of it, etc.   They had sodas and waters you could drink there or grab one to take with you to the fireworks viewing.  They even gave us a big gingerbread man cookie wrapped up with a bow to take with us.   Here it was all stuff you pour in a cup - no sodas or bottled water.     The BIGGEST disappointment was the allergy plate they served my teenage son who is allergic to peanut/treenut/shellfish.   He picked it at a bit and said it wasn't good.  We all tried it - and it was AWFUL.   The allergy dessert at the Jingle party was amazing - this was so bad it was laughable.  However as a parent you feel horrible eating something in front of your kid when he has nothing comparable to eat - or even close to comparable.     We did bring it up with the server who said there was no other options for him - and supposedly they refunded his dessert party ticket (I can't find the refund I'll need to call them).     The plaza viewing was fine but I'll probably not consider a dessert party again if they're like that now - the food/drinks/dessert definitely were not special and not worth it - not even that great.  We ate at Chef Mickey's for dinner beforehand and the dessert options for dinner were definitely WAY better than the party desserts.
> 
> The MNSSHP itself was good - crowded as expected.  Did a few treat trails.   Seems like the fireworks started lated and then I went to get a spot for the 2nd parade which also was late - wasn't over until midnight then the party was over!  I didn't do one ride or one photographer shot or anything.   Last year I watched the 2nd parade from the same spot and still had maybe 20 minutes of party left.   I think you have to do two parties these days - one for fireworks and parade and maybe some treating and the other for rides and characters!



We did the Fantasmic Dessert party and was served the allergy plate which was weird because there's nothing I'm allergic to in the regular plate (shellfish & fish allergy). It was disgusting. The cotton candy was melted to the paper wrapping, marshmallows were hard as rocks, and the little cakes were stale. I don't notate allergies on anything dessert related anymore. It's all been gross.


----------



## wendlle

We're going to the Sept 10th party, 2 adults and our 3yo DD. We're leaving our 10month old DD with KNO babysitting and hoping for the best!
Basically we want to do "some" characters, trick or treat as my 3yo is so excited about that! Go to the dance parties and see the parade and fireworks.
If we decide to get the party pass can we upgrade DURING the party? If so where?
I'm mainly worried that the KNO babysitter will call and say our baby won't settle etc and I'll have to leave early. If this happens it would be great to attend the other parties while we are there. Although the Aussie dollar is so weak it would cost us almost $900AU to do that, so I'm hoping for the best.
I don't think we want to do any rides except POTC and Teacups.
We have to leave right after the fireworks to get back to Wilderness Lodge by 11pm to relieve the babysitter. Do you think we will have enough time?


----------



## evlaina

LilyStar said:


> Hello!! I've been searching this thread for a bit and don't see a lot of reviews on the specialty treats. I'm curious how the Mickey Waffle sundae is, also the sanderson sisters cupcake and mini-wedding cake!  Any anything else you've tried! I always try to get at least one or two of the special treats and curious what everyone thinks so far.


The general consensus on what I've read on Disney Tourist Blog, Disney Food Blog, and Easy WDW (and another popular blog we're not to mention on here) is that the 3 you mentioned are winners. Some said the wedding cake is strawberry and some said raspberry and mostly icing instead of cake, but it was good. The Amuck cupcake is apparently super messy and making people green/black from the icing, but delicious. I cannot wait to try ALL 3 PLUS the pumpkin spice milkshake!


----------



## disneydreamer781

I would love to do this dessert party  but there is something about a paying for a party within a party that makes me feel like I've got the words "sucker" written on my back not to mention stamped on my forehead. I really want to do it though.  DH wants no part of it.


----------



## bpesch

disneydreamer781 said:


> I would love to do this dessert party but there is something about a paying for a party within a party that makes me feel like I've got the words "sucker" written on my back not to mention stamped on my forehead. I really want to do it though.  DH wants no part of it.



I am SO glad to see someone else feels this way!


----------



## LilyStar

Araminta18 said:


> I got the mini wedding cake!  It was surprisingly big (maybe I’ve just become cynical about Disney treat sizes) and the cream was fresh and light and the cake wasn’t bad either. In my opinion, it could have done with more chocolate than just the axe, and it melts super quickly, but it’s good. A bit too much for one person, but good to share.



Wow, I wasn't expecting "big" to be in that description either! Good to know. Thanks for your review. The picture of it is so super cute so I am thinking I'll definitely try it!


----------



## LilyStar

evlaina said:


> The general consensus on what I've read on Disney Tourist Blog, Disney Food Blog, and Easy WDW (and another popular blog we're not to mention on here) is that the 3 you mentioned are winners. Some said the wedding cake is strawberry and some said raspberry and mostly icing instead of cake, but it was good. The Amuck cupcake is apparently super messy and making people green/black from the icing, but delicious. I cannot wait to try ALL 3 PLUS the pumpkin spice milkshake!



Well that's good to hear! The Amuck cupcake sounds like it might be a little TOO sweet though, so I'm wondering if that isn't the way to go for me. It's so cute though. Definitely trying the mini wedding cake.


----------



## FoxC63

WDW LINK


----------



## Love Tink

Chris401 said:


> I'm very much debating whether to purchase a MNSSHP ticket.  We've been to WDW 4 out of the last 5 years but never attended a hard ticket party, so it's been on my list. But given these reports and how much we're trying to pack in over Labor Day weekend (Thursday through Sunday), it seems like it might not be worth it this year.  Especially if we try to be at Galaxy's Edge the day before for the grand opening, I can only imagine how tired my 6 and 8 year old would be on day 2.  What do you all think?  Skip it this year?



Since you asked: I would skip it. We got to WDW pretty much every year and never tried MNSSHP until last year. I absolutely couldn't believe how crowded, tiring and stressful it was. (There were also really fun parts of it, but the ughhhhhh was what I came away with.) We decided to try again this year because we felt we must have somehow done it wrong; also, the weather was much better for our possible party night this year. Well, we had lower expectations and were therefore less stressed and overwhelmed...but it was still really packed, frustrating, and reallllly exhausting. It didn't help that we had to wait for six - count em' - six buses to get back to the resort. 

My takeaway: a party might be great if you hit one of those magical less-crowded nights, have few expectations, and have lots of energy. It would also help if you could rest all day beforehand and then again the next morning. But they just don't work for us. We always seem to be in wall-to-wall crowds, waiting in long lines, missing things, and ending up completely worn-out husks of humans. If you are just there for a few days, I would save the energy for other things.


----------



## FoxC63

Ashmishgab said:


> So you had no problem with the 4 o’clock entry? Did you have regular park tickets for the day or only MNSSHP tickets? We only have party tickets that why I ask. Thank you for the info!



MNSSHP entry time is between 3:45-4pm with party ticket.


----------



## lilmape

Krios16! said:


> Alright I'm posting this again to see if everything looks good. Let me know if you see any flaws, have any advise, or if I'm missing something. Also we are AP's so we will be there around 11am or 12pm.
> 
> 1. FP for Space Ranger Spin @ 11:30-12:30
> 2. FP for Space Mountain @ 12:45-1:45
> 3. Change from normal park clothes to costumes around 2pm
> 4. Head to Big Top for merchandise (AP can purchase MNSSHP merch with proof of ticket at 2pm)
> 5. FP for Peter Pan Flight @ 2:05-3:05pm
> 6. Jack and Sally 3-5pm (fingers crossed)
> 7. Firehouse for party exclusive SMK card
> 8. Bypass for candy and pumpkin pic
> 9. Mobile order hades nachos and sipper right at 7pm
> 10. oak outpost for Hitchhicking ghost donuts container and pretzel
> 11. pooh if line is not too long
> 12. pics with Jafar, Jasmine, and Aladdin (me and the hubby are dressing up as Jasmine and Aladdin)
> 13. Sundae from Sleepy Hallow
> 14. Haunted mansion lantern shot
> 15. ride HM
> 16. pirates
> 17. Fireworks at 10:15pm
> 18. Boo to you @ 11:15pm
> 19. HP Spelltacular @ 12 or trick a treat a little bit (we have seen this show about 3 times so it's not new to us, but it is one of the best IMO)
> crawl into an Uber back to resort



Just be aware that Aladdin and jasmine rotate so you may have to do the line twice. May want to ask the cm who you’re going to meet when you get in line.


----------



## FoxC63

caylene44 said:


> Right there with you! I'm not really sure what to do with my life after this trip is over...I've spent over a year planning it and reading Disboards all day long. Guess I'll just have to work on the next trip after we get back



Yep!  Read all the posts from where you left off and you'll be all set for next year!


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

evlaina said:


> The general consensus on what I've read on Disney Tourist Blog, Disney Food Blog, and Easy WDW (and another popular blog we're not to mention on here) is that the 3 you mentioned are winners. Some said the wedding cake is strawberry and some said raspberry and mostly icing instead of cake, but it was good. The Amuck cupcake is apparently super messy and making people green/black from the icing, but delicious. I cannot wait to try ALL 3 PLUS the pumpkin spice milkshake!



Yeah, my lips and tongue where blue/black apparently for awhile  
I tried all at the dessert party. Amuck was the yummiest.


----------



## GraveKelly

Thought I'd share my party experience. Attended the first party on 8/16. It was the final night of my solo trip and my first MNSSHP. My main focus was the parade, fireworks, Hocus Pocus show, and snacks. I am not big on character meets and wasn't super interested in trick or treating.

I was at the park all day and found the crowds to be really light up until around 4pm when party ticket holders arrived and then it did get really crowded. Here's what I got to do during the party

*4:00* BTMR stand by (40 min posted, waited 37 min)
*5:15* Splash stand by (40 min posted, waited 23 min)
*5:45* checked in and got my wrist band, map, trick or treat bag & starter candy at Tortuga Tavern. Took all of 5 minutes.
*5:50-6:15* ate at Pecos Bills, did mobile order which took about 15 minutes, crowded and hard to find a seat
*6:30* Haunted Mansion
*6:45* Checked out the line for the wedding cake in Liberty Square but it was crazy long (thought I'd come back later but never did make it back)
*7:00* Arrived at the Hub on the dot at 7 pm to hear the party kick-off announcement and see the CMs really start cracking down on wrist bands and sweeping out day guests 
*7:08* Monsters Inc Dance Party, was on my way to Space and it was too cute not to stop and get my groove on with Sully for a minute
*7:12* Space Mountain (35 posted, waited 19min) Because I was solo, I was re-directed at the FP merge point as a single rider which cut 15 minutes off the wait. Loved the overlay! So much better than regular SM. The dark and the music really amped up the whole ride!
*7:25* checked the wait time on the app for Pirates and it showed 30min but by the time I got over there it was up to 50min so decided to try later
*7:30* stopped at Aloha Isle for a Pirate's Horizon, orange & pineapple juice with passion fruit syrup. Refreshing & tropical, wasn't very sweet which I liked.
*8:15* Haunted Mansion, loved seeing the ghosts on the lawn. Some excellent heckling going on. Very funny!
*8:50* Arrived to watch the first parade at Liberty Square, beside Ye Ol' Christmas Shop and across from Sleepy Hollow
*9:05* Headless Horseman. SO cool! One of my favorite parts of the whole party
*9:20* Boo to You Parade. I LOVED IT!! So cute! By far the best Disney parade I've seen (WDW or Disneyland). Loved the song, the costumes, the characters, the dancers. Just brilliant!
*9:50* Arrived at the Hub for fireworks, stopped at the popcorn cart for a Jack Skellington Cake Push Pop. It was delightful. Chocolate, buttercream, and sugar pearls, what's not to love! Cute too. Grabbed a spot behind and slightly to the left of the partners statue, between it and the castle. Had a great view of Jack, the castle & the fireworks, crowded but not claustrophobic. Sat on the ground and enjoyed my cake pop and people watched while I waited.
*10:20* Fireworks. I was blown away! Jack Skellington was fabulous. Loved the projections, the music, the storyline, and the fireworks. Having never seen Hollowishes, though, I don't have anything to compare to. Sounds like those who have may feel differently.
*10:45* Pirates (15-minute wait). Loved the live pirates! So fun interacting with them. It was a great last ride of the trip. Did my only trick or treating of the night at the exit and got some chocolate gold coins
*11:13* Boo to You, round 2. I'm such a big parade fan, had to watch it twice! This time I got a spot in Frontierland, across from the Diamond Horseshoe. Because I walked up so late, the view wasn't as good but was able to see just fine.
*11:15* Headless Horseman
*11:20* Parade
*11:52* Back to the Hub to grab a spot for Hocus Pocus. Found a spot right against the fence/wall around partners, near where I watched the fireworks. Was able to sit and watch the show with a great view
*12:05* Hocus Pocus. Such a fun show! Love the Sanderson Sisters and all the Villians. Gave me good, nostalgic 90's vibes. I can see if you've been to several parties, not necessarily needing to see this show every time but as a first-timer, loved it!
*12:45* Bus Stop to CBR. This was the only pain point of the night for me (and the worst bus experience of the whole trip). Took until 1:27 am to get on a bus. Was in my room at 1:54 am.

I had a really fantastic time and would not hesitate to do another party. Loved seeing all the guests in costumes. People are SO clever and creative. The whole vibe of the night was so fun! Next time I think I'd want to do a little trick or treating and definitely try some more snacks.

Happy Halloween!!!


----------



## FoxC63

Krios16! said:


> Alright I'm posting this again to see if everything looks good. Let me know if you see any flaws, have any advise, or if I'm missing something. Also we are AP's so we will be there around 11am or 12pm.
> 
> 1. FP for Space Ranger Spin @ 11:30-12:30
> 2. FP for Space Mountain @ 12:45-1:45
> 3. Change from normal park clothes to costumes around 2pm
> 4. Head to Big Top for merchandise (AP can purchase MNSSHP merch with proof of ticket at 2pm)
> 5. FP for Peter Pan Flight @ 2:05-3:05pm
> 6. Jack and Sally 3-5pm (fingers crossed)
> 7. Firehouse for party exclusive SMK card
> 8. Bypass for candy and pumpkin pic
> 9. Mobile order hades nachos and sipper right at 7pm
> 10. oak outpost for Hitchhicking ghost donuts container and pretzel
> 11. pooh if line is not too long
> 12. pics with Jafar, Jasmine, and Aladdin (me and the hubby are dressing up as Jasmine and Aladdin)
> 13. Sundae from Sleepy Hallow
> 14. Haunted mansion lantern shot
> 15. ride HM
> 16. pirates
> 17. Fireworks at 10:15pm
> 18. Boo to you @ 11:15pm
> 19. HP Spelltacular @ 12 or trick a treat a little bit (we have seen this show about 3 times so it's not new to us, but it is one of the best IMO)
> crawl into an Uber back to resort



Not sure if you read this:
_"Aladdin and Abu also do not meet during the parades. So it is easier to get Jasmine and Genie - the line gets shorter during the parades. You can time Aladdin and Abu because they come out on the hour after the parade."_ Post #3971, Page 199:  LINK


----------



## disney mom of 6

rlessig said:


> Should be fine. I have seen reports of people lining up for Jack & Sally as early as 3:00 and theirs is one of the meet and greet locations where Castmembers are checking you into the party and giving out wristbands when you enter.


Thank You!


----------



## Newsies

Tuesday was mostly ridiculous for us but we made do with the ridiculous crowds.  Some notes to help anyone:

-As posted earlier, I got into the party with my wristband as a DVC member around 3:00 and got in line for Jack and Sally immediately.  I was around the 25th person in line and they started greeting guests around 4:35, I was done at 4:55.  Great interaction as usual.
-Family arrived at the parks as soon as I was finished.  They wanted to watch the Flag Retreat, then we went through the party bypass.  We stopped at 3 or 4 photo ops in the bypass and picked up our first bag of candy.
-We got into the Standby line for Buzz and waited about 30 minutes at 5:45.
-Picked up the pumpkin spice milkshake at Auntie Gravity's.  Crazy behind the counter but a short wait.  PS Milkshake was AWESOME, AWESOME, AWESOME!  I hated the holiday "cookie butter" one last year but knew I had to try the pumpkin spice one and I was correct to do so.  Best Halloween treat I've ever had in my three MNSSHPs.
-We headed to meet Donald and Daisy at around 6:40 and there were maybe 10 people in front of us.  They came out at 7:00 and we finished up around 7:15.  Great interaction!  Tons of fun.  These ended up being our last characters of the night.
-We split up for a little bit since I really wanted to do Space Mountain but the rest of the family doesn't do it.  Posted wait was 40 for Space, I waited about 20.  AMAZING experience!  So much fun and I was genuinely scared at points.  LOVE those unexpected drops in the dark!  In the ~40 minutes it took for me to reach my family again from start to finish, they had done 3 separate treat trails in Fantasyland and had just gotten off Winnie the Pooh.
-We did the treat trail in Philharmagic.  The line looked long, but the entire experience took maybe 5 minutes.  Also-- as you're leaving, the Philhar gift shop has a board with a bunch of Disney villains.  If you can name them all, you get a prize!  (It's a lollipop)
-Haunted Mansion area was packed as expected.  We waited maybe 20 minutes to do HM and saw Madame Carlotta interact with guests for a little while.  We also waited about 15 minutes for the lantern pic.

This is where the party unfortunately went downhill for us.  We battled the crowd waiting for the first parade by "swimming upstream" on that bridge across from the Frontierland shops/CBJ/Pecos, and that's when we realized we were all exhausted already from battling the park crowds.  We bought the Mickey Pumpkin balloon popcorn bucket and had dinner at Pecos Bill, then caught the fireworks show from an obstructed view next to the Christmas Shop in Liberty Square.  DSis wanted the headless horseman pumpkin cheesecake from Sleepy Hollow and waited 15 minutes for it once the fireworks were over.  Everyone took a bite of it and agreed it was pretty bad.  Then we headed towards Main Street.  I waited 20 minutes to buy a MNSSHP halloween shirt and then left after catching a glimpse of the Headless Horseman.  In my 3 parties, this is the first time I've ever seen him, so that was awesome!  The rest of the family caught the Boo to You Parade near City Hall, but I went home.  I was completely exhausted and a little cranky, and while I love Boo to You, the crowds had not thinned out as usual in time for the 11:15 parade and I was ready to call it a night.  The rest of the family had no trouble leaving the parks at the end of the parade, as they were towards the very front of the park and therefore at the front of the "herd" leaving after the second parade.

The only thing we did not get to do that we really wanted to do was go on PotC with the live actors.  We also missed out on a few snacks we wanted to try, but that didn't bother us as much.  I love the Villain's Spelltacular, but the family had no interest, so I didn't push it.  Hub was a mess from start to finish.

I give our party experience a 6/10.  Certainly the worst out of the parties I've been to, but having fair expectations going in, it "feels" like we did more than I thought we were going to do, and it's still my favorite time of year to be in Magic.  I think I'm mostly upset that my family's first MNSSHP was too crowded to do a few more things we wanted to do, but they insist that they had a good time and I also had some great moments, so all's well that ends well, I guess!  We also have Moonlight Magic planned for tonight, which we're really looking forward to, but our experience at MNSSHP has definitely curbed our expectations for it.  Thankfully, MM tickets are distributed well in advance and heavily capped, so the party pass people and the "last minute SWGE crowd" won't be an issue tonight.

There was a time where I recommended every single person I came across to do MNSSHP at least once, but now, I'm not so sure I do.  If you love Halloween with all your heart, and let's face it-- there are some pretty cool things to eat, characters to meet, and entertainment to watch at this party-- I say go for it as long as you know that you're not going to find smaller crowds than a regular week day.  In fact, I thought the party was more crowded than Magic Kingdom was on Sunday or yesterday... and yesterday was supposed to be the most crowded day at MK this week!  But if you're looking for a unique MK experience with shorter lines, skip it and go to DAH.

Sorry for the essay  If you're going to the party this season, have so much fun!  Will be watching to see how/if crowds change at all this season.


----------



## inspectorgadget

twinmom13 said:


> Hypothetically, if you started at 7 and did not watch the parade, fireworks, or shows, did not meet any characters, and did not get any photos, would you have time to ride all of the available rides?  I am not saying that is my plan, just gathering info to help with managing expectations.  I know if I ask my kids which rides are their priorities, they will say all of them



We do this every year but we enter at 4:00. We like the Halloween atmosphere but do not watch the parade (other than what we see as we walk), parade, shows, do not meet characters or photos - we focus on rides. We do trick or treat if we pass a treat location that is walk up. Luckily it has never rained for our parties and we go in late September, always a Tuesday night. We avoid the Hub and also make sure we don't get cut off by the parade. While the overall crowds have increased over the years - and I have noticed that - we have not noticed a bump in ride wait times. Maybe we have just been lucky?

Each year is a little different but here is our basic plan:
3:45 entry
FP Space Mountain
Carousel of Progress or Tiki Birds or Philharmagic or Pirates
FP Peter Pan
Small World
FP Haunted Mansion
Eat at Columbia Harbour House
Little Mermaid
Dumbo
Barnstormer
Tomorrowland Speedway
Space Mountain again w/overlay
Buzz Lightyear
People Mover
7 Dwarves Mine Train
By this time, parade is going on for 2nd time and we are in the back in Frontierland. Sometimes we will watch a few minutes of the parade, but the kids get antsy for rides.
Thunder Mountain
Splash
Thunder Mountain (2x or 3x - sometimes they let us stay on!)
11:45 Pirates again w/overlay
12:00 watch few minutes of Hocus Pocus on our way out.

I hope I have remembered everything. Throw trick or treating in between rides, but ONLY if it is a walk up. Usually by the end of the night, all trick or treat lines are walkup and we get a ton of candy!


----------



## Krios16!

FoxC63 said:


> Not sure if you read this:
> _"Aladdin and Abu also do not meet during the parades. So it is easier to get Jasmine and Genie - the line gets shorter during the parades. You can time Aladdin and Abu because they come out on the hour after the parade."_ Post #3971, Page 199:


I think I missed this! Thank you!


----------



## monkeymostpurple

inspectorgadget said:


> We do this every year but we enter at 4:00. We like the Halloween atmosphere but do not watch the parade (other than what we see as we walk), parade, shows, do not meet characters or photos - we focus on rides. We do trick or treat if we pass a treat location that is walk up. Luckily it has never rained for our parties and we go in late September, always a Tuesday night. We avoid the Hub and also make sure we don't get cut off by the parade. While the overall crowds have increased over the years - and I have noticed that - we have not noticed a bump in ride wait times. Maybe we have just been lucky?
> 
> Each year is a little different but here is our basic plan:
> 3:45 entry
> FP Space Mountain
> Carousel of Progress or Tiki Birds or Philharmagic or Pirates
> FP Peter Pan
> Small World
> FP Haunted Mansion
> Eat at Columbia Harbour House
> Little Mermaid
> Dumbo
> Barnstormer
> Tomorrowland Speedway
> Space Mountain again w/overlay
> Buzz Lightyear
> People Mover
> 7 Dwarves Mine Train
> By this time, parade is going on for 2nd time and we are in the back in Frontierland. Sometimes we will watch a few minutes of the parade, but the kids get antsy for rides.
> Thunder Mountain
> Splash
> Thunder Mountain (2x or 3x - sometimes they let us stay on!)
> 11:45 Pirates again w/overlay
> 12:00 watch few minutes of Hocus Pocus on our way out.
> 
> I hope I have remembered everything. Throw trick or treating in between rides, but ONLY if it is a walk up. Usually by the end of the night, all trick or treat lines are walkup and we get a ton of candy!


Thank you! My kids are unimpressed by the lineups for candy and meet and greets we've seen on YouTube. This plan is super helpful for me to show them that a ride-centred MNSSHP is possible!


----------



## inspectorgadget

monkeymostpurple said:


> Thank you! My kids are unimpressed by the lineups for candy and meet and greets we've seen on YouTube. This plan is super helpful for me to show them that a ride-centred MNSSHP is possible!


You're welcome! I'm happy to help! We don't even eat the special Halloween treats either, so there's no need for us to scout out lines for that. My kids are perfectly happy with Mickey Bars and so am I.


----------



## Ashmishgab

FoxC63 said:


> MNSSHP entry time is between 3:45-4pm with party ticket.


Yes I am aware of the entry time I was asking about on Halloween specifically because of what I was told about it being a holiday and the park reaching maximum capacity. I believe you had responded that you had gone several years ON Halloween and never heard of that. That’s why I was asking if when you attended the party on Halloween if it was just with party tickets or did you also have park tickets for those days.


----------



## Best Aunt

LilyStar said:


> Hello!! I've been searching this thread for a bit and don't see a lot of reviews on the specialty treats. I'm curious how the Mickey Waffle sundae is, also the sanderson sisters cupcake and mini-wedding cake!





Araminta18 said:


> I got the mini wedding cake!  It was surprisingly big (maybe I’ve just become cynical about Disney treat sizes) and the cream was fresh and light and the cake wasn’t bad either. In my opinion, it could have done with more chocolate than just the axe, and it melts super quickly, but it’s good. A bit too much for one person, but good to share.





evlaina said:


> The general consensus on what I've read on Disney Tourist Blog, Disney Food Blog, and Easy WDW (and another popular blog we're not to mention on here) is that the 3 you mentioned are winners. Some said the wedding cake is strawberry and some said raspberry and mostly icing instead of cake, but it was good.



I got the wedding cake.  Strawberry?  Raspberry?  I could not tell which it was.  It comes in a plastic dome so that you can carry it, but PP is correct that it melts super quickly so buy it when you want to eat it; don't plan to carry it around.  I had to ask for silverware; they had spoons but forgot to put them out until I asked.  It's not really something you can eat while walking and there aren't a lot of places nearby to sit down.  There were two benches and I was able to sit on one of them.  I thought it was pretty good.  

I wanted to try the cupcake but by the time I got back to Main Street it was late and I was trying to leave before midnight.  I didn't feel like waiting around in Starbucks.  

Last year the cupcake was available all day, not just during the party.  I'm not sure if that is the case this year or not.


----------



## MarBee

WWYD?  I swore never to go again after battling last year’s crowds at the September Halloween party we went to.  Buuuuuut here I am now planning to give it another try.

Our two party date options are Sunday 9/29 and Tuesday 10/1.  Which would be my best bet for less crowds?

Although I’m assuming Tuesday would be less crowded, I’m wondering with exactly how much less of a crowd... Our flight home on Wednesday leaves at 6:30 AM, so magical express would get us before 4:00 AM.  

Given these factors, what would you all do?


----------



## Daffodilmom21

disneydreamer781 said:


> I would love to do this dessert party  but there is something about a paying for a party within a party that makes me feel like I've got the words "sucker" written on my back not to mention stamped on my forehead. I really want to do it though.  DH wants no part of it.


Kinda felt the same, but with having our DD5 with us this time around and the new firework show, I went ahead and pulled the trigger for the garden party on 9/24.  It will be nice not having to stake out a spot early and DH and DD have quite the sweet tooth's.  As far as telling DH about the extra charge, I might have fibbed a little and told him it was included in the dining plan.  Do I feel guilty? Nope, he should be more involved in the planning process or alteast be excited when I tell him the plans.  What he doesn't know won't hurt him.


----------



## Selket

disneydreamer781 said:


> I would love to do this dessert party  but there is something about a paying for a party within a party that makes me feel like I've got the words "sucker" written on my back not to mention stamped on my forehead. I really want to do it though.  DH wants no part of it.



If you're doing it for the food...don't do it.... the food was a huge disappointment.  I posted about it a few posts back.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

MarBee said:


> WWYD?  I swore never to go again after battling last year’s crowds at the September Halloween party we went to.  Buuuuuut here I am now planning to give it another try.
> 
> Our two party date options are Sunday 9/29 and Tuesday 10/1.  Which would be my best bet for less crowds?
> 
> Although I’m assuming Tuesday would be less crowded, I’m wondering with exactly how much less of a crowd... Our flight home on Wednesday leaves at 6:30 AM, so magical express would get us before 4:00 AM.
> 
> Given these factors, what would you all do?



My personal opinion is the difference in crowds (if any) will just be shades of grey.  So I’d go with the one that fits better in your schedule, which to me sounds like Sunday.  Then you can have Tuesday as a backup in the possible but unlikely event Sunday were to be a total washout.


----------



## Lsdolphin

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Here is my experiences for 8/20.
> 5 things before:
> 1.This was a last minute trip planned for AP SWGE previews. We were only in DW for 3 nights.
> 2.We went to the 1st party last year, so we had lower expectations for this night.
> 3. We did EMM here so hit most of the rides we wanted. Skipped overlays since we did last year.
> 4. I had a screaming headache almost all night, so our night was not a typical touring night.
> 5. We had both dessert parties planned, so fireworks and parade were not an issue.
> I asked DS7 before we left what his priority was. He said if Stitch's line or Jafar's lines were not bad he'd do those, otherwise candy and a couple of MSs.
> I wanted the MSs on Main Street, and the hitchhiking ghosts. Anything more was a bonus (we have headless horseman from last year)
> 
> We arrived from WL to MK around 6. Got right in, walked the back path. Headed to see what waits were like in the Tomorrowland area. Stitch's wait was way out to the end of the building, so that was a no go. We checked Buzz, still at 30ish. So we walked around back to see if Fab 5 had started lining up and a CM said they do not come out until 7, so we walked past LM ride, and Photographer had no line. I asked if she had magic shots, thinking it was the crab, to my surprise it was the fire pumpkin.
> Rode IASW since it was 5 min.
> Party:
> TOT at Jamboree Bears right at 7, walked straight thru quickly.
> Went to TOT behind Splash
> TOT by BTMR
> walked thru to see JC line wayyyy backed up, and Jafar's line was longer than DS was comfortable with. So headed back thru to HM, that line was backed way out as well
> BUT Hatbox ghost MS was only 5-10 min, so we did it.
> Went to Gazebo, line for Gavediggers was I am guessing 20 minutes? We did it last year, so skipped it this time. BUT, no wait for hitchhiking ghosts!!
> As we walked thru Main Street, found a Photographer with no line, so we knocked out those MS! We ended up with 2 different burning pumpkin shots, both diff backgrounds and poses tho.
> Tot at Monsters around 8ish, long line, but little stopping.
> Did COP, didn't realize it was an applesause.
> Went to check in for plaza dessert party bcuz my headache was making me feel nauseous.
> We were among maybe 2 other people, lol. Ate some desserts, rested. Watched a bit of castle show from our table.
> Headed back out to Monsters Tot one last time and sat for a bit to watch.
> Bathroom break and went to get a spot in garden early so I could lay down. Caught some of parade from our spot, not a good view, but could see some.
> Projections were great. I wish I wouldn't have read other reviews/opinions prior to, bcuz they were in my head while I watched. lol
> After fireworks we went straight down to Cruella's.
> Got some food and drinks, DS enjoyed the pizza. I didnt eat much so can't give a review on the food. Cruella was out and about mingling, but didn't do a great job of hitting tables. Infact, a couple of women sitting by me at parade view were not happy with Cruella part. I didn't need a pic with her, I wasn't sure I could smile at this point bcuz of my headache.
> We went over to parade spot at 11. Glad I did bcuz we got a bench. There was curb space open in our area, but it filled up quickly.
> There was no curb space open that I saw around Tony's. (I looked to see if I wasted my money.  )
> Once parade started my head was not as bad, thank goodness, bcuz I could enjoy my FAV part of this night.
> We left after that, I needed my bed.
> For me, in my condition, I was happy to have both dessert parties. Gave me plenty of breaks from crowds and craziness to rest.
> YMMV
> Sorry so long!
> 
> ETA:We came home with 3+ pounds of candy between the 2 of us.




Sorry about your not feeling well but sounds like you make the best of it. Just one question..was Cruella's crowded when you arrived or were there still empty tables?


----------



## CampbellzSoup

How long was the grave digger like guys?

Thanks


----------



## FoxC63

Ashmishgab said:


> Yes I am aware of the entry time I was asking about on Halloween specifically because of what I was told about it being a holiday and the park reaching maximum capacity. I believe you had responded that you had gone several years ON Halloween and never heard of that. That’s why I was asking if when you attended the party on Halloween if it was just with party tickets or did you also have park tickets for those days.



Yes and I answered you.  On Halloween Night, Oct 31 no matter what day of the week or weekend, entry time is 3:45-4pm with party ticket.    ALWAYS.  Your friend is wrong.  Disney clears out all the day guests at a specific time, this year it's 6pm.  If you buy a Party Ticket you will get in.


----------



## disneydreamer781

Selket said:


> If you're doing it for the food...don't do it.... the food was a huge disappointment.  I posted about it a few posts back.



I'll check it out! Thanks!


----------



## disneydreamer781

Daffodilmom21 said:


> Kinda felt the same, but with having our DD5 with us this time around and the new firework show, I went ahead and pulled the trigger for the garden party on 9/24.  It will be nice not having to stake out a spot early and DH and DD have quite the sweet tooth's.  As far as telling DH about the extra charge, I might have fibbed a little and told him it was included in the dining plan.  Do I feel guilty? Nope, he should be more involved in the planning process or alteast be excited when I tell him the plans.  What he doesn't know won't hurt him.



Boy he sounds familiar. I do all the planning and DH just shows up. He is not a fan of doing the MK DP. He'd be willing to do Frozen DP or ROL DP and probably even SW but no way the MK one.


----------



## yulilin3

Ashmishgab said:


> Yes I am aware of the entry time I was asking about on Halloween specifically because of what I was told about it being a holiday and the park reaching maximum capacity. I believe you had responded that you had gone several years ON Halloween and never heard of that. That’s why I was asking if when you attended the party on Halloween if it was just with party tickets or did you also have park tickets for those days.


Mk has never reached capacity on Halloween.  Maybe you're confused with the actual party being sold out,  that happens every year


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

Ashmishgab said:


> Question for those who have attended ON Halloween night in previous years. I was just talking to a coworker and she said it might not be possible to get the 4 o’clock entry because it was on the actual holiday day and the park might be at maximum capacity. We might not be able to enter until 7. Does anyone have any experience with this or know if this is true?


Not true.  The park will not reach capacity on Halloween.


----------



## FoxC63

Selket said:


> We attended the first MNSSH party and also did the dessert party with plaza viewing - which is mostly what I'll comment on here.   We ate at Chef Mickey's for dinner beforehand
> 
> Did a few treat trails.    I didn't do one ride or one photographer shot or anything.



Thanks for the review.  What time after dinner at Chef Mickey's did you enter the park?  What time did you the tackle the few treat trails?  Even after 12am Magic shots are still available up to 12:45am


----------



## FoxC63

Ashmishgab said:


> Yes I am aware of the entry time I was asking about on Halloween specifically because of what I was told about it being a holiday and the park reaching maximum capacity. I believe you had responded that you had gone several years ON Halloween and never heard of that. That’s why I was asking if when you attended the party on Halloween if it was just with party tickets or did you also have park tickets for those days.





yulilin3 said:


> Mk has never reached capacity on Halloween.  Maybe you're confused with the actual party being sold out,  that happens every year


Just saying, if you plan on going on Halloween Night you need to buy your tickets before it sells out.  Also note the Ultimate Party Pass excludes Oct 31.  When this party sells out we'll actually see this:


----------



## MinnieSweetheart

yorkieteacher said:


> I think I may take a break from reading this thread for a while-I felt our first party expectations were low and was so excited to finally get to go to one-be there before four and go through the Halloween entrance, be done with a few rides and dinner by 645, during the party ride Pirates for the overlay and Haunted Mansion for the atmosphere and "ghosts" on the lawn, do about three or four treat trails, see the first parade from Frontierland, then decide if we want to stay for the fireworks-no characters,  and no magic shots unless we happen upon some with very short lines. Now I am wondering if I should prepare my extended family, whom I talked into this extra expense, that before the first parade we  may only get in 1 ride and one or two treat trails. I do want to experience a Halloween party, but now I am almost dreading it from the reports/advice of waiting an hour for the first parade, an hour for the fireworks, 45 minutes for Haunted Mansion during the party.  And I am usually a very optimistic person!



No one ever has to wait for a parade or fireworks. It depends on how good of a view you want to be guaranteed.


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

Ashmishgab said:


> Yes I am aware of the entry time I was asking about on Halloween specifically because of what I was told about it being a holiday and the park reaching maximum capacity. I believe you had responded that you had gone several years ON Halloween and never heard of that. That’s why I was asking if when you attended the party on Halloween if it was just with party tickets or did you also have park tickets for those days.


The park should not reach capacity on Halloween. Even if it does there are multiple levels of closure. It would have to be completely full (phase 4 closure) for them to not allow party guests into the park. From what I’ve read there has only been one phase 4 closure at MK in 10 years. So it’s pretty safe to say you should have no problems getting in reguardless of if you have a day ticket or not. I hope this helps ease your concerns.

ETA: This info is only for the 4-7 time window. After that as long as you already have a party ticket you are guaranteed to get in. They would never sell so many party tickets that the park would reach capacity.


----------



## MinnieSweetheart

MickeyMouseCD524 said:


> We did the Fantasmic Dessert party and was served the allergy plate which was weird because there's nothing I'm allergic to in the regular plate (shellfish & fish allergy). It was disgusting. The cotton candy was melted to the paper wrapping, marshmallows were hard as rocks, and the little cakes were stale. I don't notate allergies on anything dessert related anymore. It's all been gross.



That’s worrisome. They’re not paying enough attention to people’s actual allergies and could end up feeding them their less common allergen.


----------



## MinnieSweetheart

MickeyMouseCD524 said:


> We did the Fantasmic Dessert party and was served the allergy plate which was weird because there's nothing I'm allergic to in the regular plate (shellfish & fish allergy). It was disgusting. The cotton candy was melted to the paper wrapping, marshmallows were hard as rocks, and the little cakes were stale. I don't notate allergies on anything dessert related anymore. It's all been gross.



That’s worrisome. They’re not paying enough attention to people’s actual allergies and could end up feeding them their less common allergen.


wendlle said:


> We're going to the Sept 10th party, 2 adults and our 3yo DD. We're leaving our 10month old DD with KNO babysitting and hoping for the best!
> Basically we want to do "some" characters, trick or treat as my 3yo is so excited about that! Go to the dance parties and see the parade and fireworks.
> If we decide to get the party pass can we upgrade DURING the party? If so where?
> I'm mainly worried that the KNO babysitter will call and say our baby won't settle etc and I'll have to leave early. If this happens it would be great to attend the other parties while we are there. Although the Aussie dollar is so weak it would cost us almost $900AU to do that, so I'm hoping for the best.
> I don't think we want to do any rides except POTC and Teacups.
> We have to leave right after the fireworks to get back to Wilderness Lodge by 11pm to relieve the babysitter. Do you think we will have enough time?



I’d bring the baby with you and lighten the schedule the next day. Will you be able to enjoy yourself if your anxious about the sitter calling?


----------



## Callie

Is there a special entrance to get in at 2 for DVC?


----------



## Cluelyss

Krios16! said:


> Alright I'm posting this again to see if everything looks good. Let me know if you see any flaws, have any advise, or if I'm missing something. Also we are AP's so we will be there around 11am or 12pm.
> 
> 1. FP for Space Ranger Spin @ 11:30-12:30
> 2. FP for Space Mountain @ 12:45-1:45
> 3. Change from normal park clothes to costumes around 2pm
> 4. Head to Big Top for merchandise (AP can purchase MNSSHP merch with proof of ticket at 2pm)
> 5. FP for Peter Pan Flight @ 2:05-3:05pm
> 6. Jack and Sally 3-5pm (fingers crossed)
> 7. Firehouse for party exclusive SMK card
> 8. Bypass for candy and pumpkin pic
> 9. Mobile order hades nachos and sipper right at 7pm
> 10. oak outpost for Hitchhicking ghost donuts container and pretzel
> 11. pooh if line is not too long
> 12. pics with Jafar, Jasmine, and Aladdin (me and the hubby are dressing up as Jasmine and Aladdin)
> 13. Sundae from Sleepy Hallow
> 14. Haunted mansion lantern shot
> 15. ride HM
> 16. pirates
> 17. Fireworks at 10:15pm
> 18. Boo to you @ 11:15pm
> 19. HP Spelltacular @ 12 or trick a treat a little bit (we have seen this show about 3 times so it's not new to us, but it is one of the best IMO)
> crawl into an Uber back to resort


The only real issue I see here is #11.  The Pooh line WILL be long at that time. Plus, why cross the park to FL just to come back to AL for steps 12-16. Just stay in Adventureland. Also, as mentioned, Aladdin/Abu and Jasmine/Genie rotate every 30 minutes so you’ll need to line up twice. Jafar has his own line. But I think it’s all reasonable before the fireworks, depending on where you want  to watch and the view you’d like to have.


----------



## Cluelyss

Callie said:


> Is there a special entrance to get in at 2 for DVC?


Farthest right tap style (at least that’s where it was last year).


----------



## Rivergirl2005

For Winnie and gang we should be there no later than 5:45 for first set correct? And we should be at jack/sally by 3:15 to be done by 5? Just double checking we leave tomorrow morning


----------



## TheDisneyNurse

Checking in for the party on 9/20!! I’ll be there with my brother. We’re sitting out the costumes this year. It’s just too dang hot. I went to 2 parties last year, and the one where I didn’t dress up was so much more enjoyable. I’m so excited!!


----------



## trishadono

GraveKelly said:


> Thought I'd share my party experience. Attended the first party on 8/16. It was the final night of my solo trip and my first MNSSHP. My main focus was the parade, fireworks, Hocus Pocus show, and snacks. I am not big on character meets and wasn't super interested in trick or treating.
> 
> I was at the park all day and found the crowds to be really light up until around 4pm when party ticket holders arrived and then it did get really crowded. Here's what I got to do during the party
> 
> *4:00* BTMR stand by (40 min posted, waited 37 min)
> *5:15* Splash stand by (40 min posted, waited 23 min)
> *5:45* checked in and got my wrist band, map, trick or treat bag & starter candy at Tortuga Tavern. Took all of 5 minutes.
> *5:50-6:15* ate at Pecos Bills, did mobile order which took about 15 minutes, crowded and hard to find a seat
> *6:30* Haunted Mansion
> *6:45* Checked out the line for the wedding cake in Liberty Square but it was crazy long (thought I'd come back later but never did make it back)
> *7:00* Arrived at the Hub on the dot at 7 pm to hear the party kick-off announcement and see the CMs really start cracking down on wrist bands and sweeping out day guests
> *7:08* Monsters Inc Dance Party, was on my way to Space and it was too cute not to stop and get my groove on with Sully for a minute
> *7:12* Space Mountain (35 posted, waited 19min) Because I was solo, I was re-directed at the FP merge point as a single rider which cut 15 minutes off the wait. Loved the overlay! So much better than regular SM. The dark and the music really amped up the whole ride!
> *7:25* checked the wait time on the app for Pirates and it showed 30min but by the time I got over there it was up to 50min so decided to try later
> *7:30* stopped at Aloha Isle for a Pirate's Horizon, orange & pineapple juice with passion fruit syrup. Refreshing & tropical, wasn't very sweet which I liked.
> *8:15* Haunted Mansion, loved seeing the ghosts on the lawn. Some excellent heckling going on. Very funny!
> *8:50* Arrived to watch the first parade at Liberty Square, beside Ye Ol' Christmas Shop and across from Sleepy Hollow
> *9:05* Headless Horseman. SO cool! One of my favorite parts of the whole party
> *9:20* Boo to You Parade. I LOVED IT!! So cute! By far the best Disney parade I've seen (WDW or Disneyland). Loved the song, the costumes, the characters, the dancers. Just brilliant!
> *9:50* Arrived at the Hub for fireworks, stopped at the popcorn cart for a Jack Skellington Cake Push Pop. It was delightful. Chocolate, buttercream, and sugar pearls, what's not to love! Cute too. Grabbed a spot behind and slightly to the left of the partners statue, between it and the castle. Had a great view of Jack, the castle & the fireworks, crowded but not claustrophobic. Sat on the ground and enjoyed my cake pop and people watched while I waited.
> *10:20* Fireworks. I was blown away! Jack Skellington was fabulous. Loved the projections, the music, the storyline, and the fireworks. Having never seen Hollowishes, though, I don't have anything to compare to. Sounds like those who have may feel differently.
> *10:45* Pirates (15-minute wait). Loved the live pirates! So fun interacting with them. It was a great last ride of the trip. Did my only trick or treating of the night at the exit and got some chocolate gold coins
> *11:13* Boo to You, round 2. I'm such a big parade fan, had to watch it twice! This time I got a spot in Frontierland, across from the Diamond Horseshoe. Because I walked up so late, the view wasn't as good but was able to see just fine.
> *11:15* Headless Horseman
> *11:20* Parade
> *11:52* Back to the Hub to grab a spot for Hocus Pocus. Found a spot right against the fence/wall around partners, near where I watched the fireworks. Was able to sit and watch the show with a great view
> *12:05* Hocus Pocus. Such a fun show! Love the Sanderson Sisters and all the Villians. Gave me good, nostalgic 90's vibes. I can see if you've been to several parties, not necessarily needing to see this show every time but as a first-timer, loved it!
> *12:45* Bus Stop to CBR. This was the only pain point of the night for me (and the worst bus experience of the whole trip). Took until 1:27 am to get on a bus. Was in my room at 1:54 am.
> 
> I had a really fantastic time and would not hesitate to do another party. Loved seeing all the guests in costumes. People are SO clever and creative. The whole vibe of the night was so fun! Next time I think I'd want to do a little trick or treating and definitely try some more snacks.
> 
> Happy Halloween!!!


That parade and horseman is my fav too. 

I don’t think my kids would have cared less either, I’m glad I waited until dd was all grown and could appreciate it. 

Worth the wait!


----------



## Mango7100

Chris401 said:


> I'm very much debating whether to purchase a MNSSHP ticket.  We've been to WDW 4 out of the last 5 years but never attended a hard ticket party, so it's been on my list. But given these reports and how much we're trying to pack in over Labor Day weekend (Thursday through Sunday), it seems like it might not be worth it this year.  Especially if we try to be at Galaxy's Edge the day before for the grand opening, I can only imagine how tired my 6 and 8 year old would be on day 2.  What do you all think?  Skip it this year?


We are also going Thursday to Sunday next week. We are doing the Friday party, and I am a bit nervous about the crowds given Food and Wine opening and GE opening. We are not even going to enter Hollywood Studios this trip.  It depends on your kids...we are doing an all day MK Thursday (probably go to a monorail resort for a drink in afternoon) with our 6 yr old. Party day we have a breakfast at Bon Voyage at 1030, and that is it until we enter the park about 3 for the party (we have APs). I think as long as you don’t do much on the party day and have a low key morning it could work...


----------



## FoxC63

Rivergirl2005 said:


> For Winnie and gang we should be there no later than 5:45 for first set correct? And we should be at jack/sally by 3:15 to be done by 5? Just double checking we leave tomorrow morning


Yes.  Have a great time and please post when you can!  Keep your eye on the crowds and make adjustments as necessary.


----------



## suemom2kay

Thoughts on springing for the dessert party with PGV vs finding a decent spot for fireworks.  Is it as difficult as a regular HEA night or easier?


----------



## Ashmishgab

FoxC63 said:


> Yes and I answered you.  On Halloween Night, Oct 31 no matter what day of the week or weekend, entry time is 3:45-4pm with party ticket.    ALWAYS.  Your friend is wrong.  Disney clears out all the day guests at a specific time, this year it's 6pm.  If you buy a Party Ticket you will get in.


I know they clear out Day guests at 6/7 but what she was saying was that since it was on the actual day of Halloween, the day guests might reach maximum capacity, and if that were to happen, they might not let us in at the typical 3:45/4 early entry. That we would have to wait till they cleared the day guests out IF the park was at maximum capacity. Not saying that it would, just that being it was ON the actual Halloween day, it could possibly happen, she said the same thing with Christmas. 


yulilin3 said:


> Mk has never reached capacity on Halloween.  Maybe you're confused with the actual party being sold out,  that happens every year


I was only asking because I hadn’t thought of the park reaching maximum capacity for just the day guests till she said that. She was not talking specifically about the party being sold out, we were talking about the early 4pm entry.


ENJDisneyFan said:


> Not true.  The park will not reach capacity on Halloween.


I hope not! 




FoxC63 said:


> Just saying, if you plan on going on Halloween Night you need to buy your tickets before it sells out


Tickets were bought the day they went on sale!


----------



## Rivergirl2005

FoxC63 said:


> Yes.  Have a great time and please post when you can!  Keep your eye on the crowds and make adjustments as necessary.


Thanks I will do my best to report back


----------



## Ashmishgab

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> The park should not reach capacity on Halloween. Even if it does there are multiple levels of closure. It would have to be completely full (phase 4 closure) for them to not allow party guests into the park. From what I’ve read there has only been one phase 4 closure at MK in 10 years. So it’s pretty safe to say you should have no problems getting in reguardless of if you have a day ticket or not. I hope this helps ease your concerns.
> 
> ETA: This info is only for the 4-7 time window. After that as long as you already have a party ticket you are guaranteed to get in. They would never sell so many party tickets that the park would reach capacity.


Thank you! This is the information I was hoping to hear! I have no idea how many guests it takes to reach maximum capacity. To be completely honest, I would have NEVER even thought about it until she said something. I could see that happening on days like Halloween and Christmas especially with all the add-ons and extras it kind of made sense when she said it. Then I panicked and rushed right over here to find out!


----------



## BadgerGirl84

wendlle said:


> We're going to the Sept 10th party, 2 adults and our 3yo DD. We're leaving our 10month old DD with KNO babysitting and hoping for the best!
> Basically we want to do "some" characters, trick or treat as my 3yo is so excited about that! Go to the dance parties and see the parade and fireworks.
> If we decide to get the party pass can we upgrade DURING the party? If so where?
> I'm mainly worried that the KNO babysitter will call and say our baby won't settle etc and I'll have to leave early. If this happens it would be great to attend the other parties while we are there. Although the Aussie dollar is so weak it would cost us almost $900AU to do that, so I'm hoping for the best.
> I don't think we want to do any rides except POTC and Teacups.
> We have to leave right after the fireworks to get back to Wilderness Lodge by 11pm to relieve the babysitter. Do you think we will have enough time?



Good luck, mama! I'm sorry I can't answer your ticket question. I would assume you could upgrade at Guest Services inside the park, but I'm not sure. I just want to say kudos to you for hiring a sitter to take your 3 year old! I have 6, 3 and 2 year old children and we still haven't taken them to the party because I feel like it's just too much money to spend to have the majority of the party being after their bedtime when they are tired and crabby. I highly doubt an experienced sitter will have you call you to come home.



GraveKelly said:


> Thought I'd share my party experience. Attended the first party on 8/16. It was the final night of my solo trip and my first MNSSHP. My main focus was the parade, fireworks, Hocus Pocus show, and snacks. I am not big on character meets and wasn't super interested in trick or treating.
> 
> I was at the park all day and found the crowds to be really light up until around 4pm when party ticket holders arrived and then it did get really crowded. Here's what I got to do during the party
> 
> *4:00* BTMR stand by (40 min posted, waited 37 min)
> *5:15* Splash stand by (40 min posted, waited 23 min)
> *5:45* checked in and got my wrist band, map, trick or treat bag & starter candy at Tortuga Tavern. Took all of 5 minutes.
> *5:50-6:15* ate at Pecos Bills, did mobile order which took about 15 minutes, crowded and hard to find a seat
> *6:30* Haunted Mansion
> *6:45* Checked out the line for the wedding cake in Liberty Square but it was crazy long (thought I'd come back later but never did make it back)
> *7:00* Arrived at the Hub on the dot at 7 pm to hear the party kick-off announcement and see the CMs really start cracking down on wrist bands and sweeping out day guests
> *7:08* Monsters Inc Dance Party, was on my way to Space and it was too cute not to stop and get my groove on with Sully for a minute
> *7:12* Space Mountain (35 posted, waited 19min) Because I was solo, I was re-directed at the FP merge point as a single rider which cut 15 minutes off the wait. Loved the overlay! So much better than regular SM. The dark and the music really amped up the whole ride!
> *7:25* checked the wait time on the app for Pirates and it showed 30min but by the time I got over there it was up to 50min so decided to try later
> *7:30* stopped at Aloha Isle for a Pirate's Horizon, orange & pineapple juice with passion fruit syrup. Refreshing & tropical, wasn't very sweet which I liked.
> *8:15* Haunted Mansion, loved seeing the ghosts on the lawn. Some excellent heckling going on. Very funny!
> *8:50* Arrived to watch the first parade at Liberty Square, beside Ye Ol' Christmas Shop and across from Sleepy Hollow
> *9:05* Headless Horseman. SO cool! One of my favorite parts of the whole party
> *9:20* Boo to You Parade. I LOVED IT!! So cute! By far the best Disney parade I've seen (WDW or Disneyland). Loved the song, the costumes, the characters, the dancers. Just brilliant!
> *9:50* Arrived at the Hub for fireworks, stopped at the popcorn cart for a Jack Skellington Cake Push Pop. It was delightful. Chocolate, buttercream, and sugar pearls, what's not to love! Cute too. Grabbed a spot behind and slightly to the left of the partners statue, between it and the castle. Had a great view of Jack, the castle & the fireworks, crowded but not claustrophobic. Sat on the ground and enjoyed my cake pop and people watched while I waited.
> *10:20* Fireworks. I was blown away! Jack Skellington was fabulous. Loved the projections, the music, the storyline, and the fireworks. Having never seen Hollowishes, though, I don't have anything to compare to. Sounds like those who have may feel differently.
> *10:45* Pirates (15-minute wait). Loved the live pirates! So fun interacting with them. It was a great last ride of the trip. Did my only trick or treating of the night at the exit and got some chocolate gold coins
> *11:13* Boo to You, round 2. I'm such a big parade fan, had to watch it twice! This time I got a spot in Frontierland, across from the Diamond Horseshoe. Because I walked up so late, the view wasn't as good but was able to see just fine.
> *11:15* Headless Horseman
> *11:20* Parade
> *11:52* Back to the Hub to grab a spot for Hocus Pocus. Found a spot right against the fence/wall around partners, near where I watched the fireworks. Was able to sit and watch the show with a great view
> *12:05* Hocus Pocus. Such a fun show! Love the Sanderson Sisters and all the Villians. Gave me good, nostalgic 90's vibes. I can see if you've been to several parties, not necessarily needing to see this show every time but as a first-timer, loved it!
> *12:45* Bus Stop to CBR. This was the only pain point of the night for me (and the worst bus experience of the whole trip). Took until 1:27 am to get on a bus. Was in my room at 1:54 am.
> 
> I had a really fantastic time and would not hesitate to do another party. Loved seeing all the guests in costumes. People are SO clever and creative. The whole vibe of the night was so fun! Next time I think I'd want to do a little trick or treating and definitely try some more snacks.
> 
> Happy Halloween!!!



This was SO helpful. Thank you!


----------



## FoxC63

Ashmishgab said:


> I know they clear out Day guests at 6/7 but what she was saying was that since it was on the actual day of Halloween, the day guests might reach maximum capacity, and if that were to happen, they might not let us in at the typical 3:45/4 early entry. That we would have to wait till they cleared the day guests out IF the park was at maximum capacity. Not saying that it would, just that being it was ON the actual Halloween day, it could possibly happen, she said the same thing with Christmas.
> 
> I was only asking because I hadn’t thought of the park reaching maximum capacity for just the day guests till she said that. She was not talking specifically about the party being sold out, we were talking about the early 4pm entry.
> 
> I hope not!
> 
> 
> 
> Tickets were bought the day they went on sale!


Since you already bought your ticket you are good to go!  Wish I was going on Halloween night, I'm sure going to miss the cooler temps of late October and early November.


----------



## BadgerGirl84

TheDisneyNurse said:


> Checking in for the party on 9/20!! I’ll be there with my brother. We’re sitting out the costumes this year. It’s just too dang hot. I went to 2 parties last year, and the one where I didn’t dress up was so much more enjoyable. I’m so excited!!



Yay! My husband and I are attending that day as well--it's our first party. I decided not to do a costume. I have a couple Disney halloween shirts being shipped to me in the mail so I'll just wear one of those. 

I'd be STRESSING about the party if we were bring our little kids, but I'm feeling pretty optimistic going into it with it just being me and my husband. We want to do the rides with overlays, the 2nd parade, fireworks and midnight Hocus Pocus. Plus i want to check out the ambiance of HM at night. Anything beyond that is a bonus to me.


----------



## Araminta18

Callie said:


> Is there a special entrance to get in at 2 for DVC?



Yep. It’s on the right side, but it’s VERY clearly marked, with lots of signs and cast members. We went through those tapstiles on 8/16.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Ain't no Friday like a MNSSHP Friday.  

Good morning, and Boo to You friends!  

☠


----------



## Cinderella94

Question for anyone who also attended last year, or may have an idea - our party is Oct. 25 this year. Should I expect most of the party exclusive merch to be sold out by then?


----------



## Krios16!

Cluelyss said:


> The only real issue I see here is #11.  The Pooh line WILL be long at that time. Plus, why cross the park to FL just to come back to AL for steps 12-16. Just stay in Adventureland. Also, as mentioned, Aladdin/Abu and Jasmine/Genie rotate every 30 minutes so you’ll need to line up twice. Jafar has his own line. But I think it’s all reasonable before the fireworks, depending on where you want  to watch and the view you’d like to have.


Yeah, the Pooh and Friends is up in the air for us. We might just skip it all together lol. As far as crossing over, we might just hit all of AL at one time just really depends on crowds. Also did anyone see crowds from Tuesday !!We went last year and I remember it being crowded but not that crowded. Not going to lie, I'm a little worried. Our party is not until 09/20 so I'm hoping for lighter crowds (wishful thinking) but we shall see.


----------



## sherlockmiles

FoxC63 said:


> Since you already bought your ticket you are good to go!  Wish I was going on Halloween night, I'm sure going to miss the cooler temps of late October and early November.



Wait - what!  Were there cooler temps last year when we went at the end of october??  and I missed them....???


----------



## sherlockmiles

Cinderella94 said:


> Question for anyone who also attended last year, or may have an idea - our party is Oct. 26 this year. Should I expect most of the party exclusive merch to be sold out by then?



Some will definitely be, unfortunately.


----------



## Dug720

Cinderella94 said:


> Question for anyone who also attended last year, or may have an idea - our party is Oct. 26 this year. Should I expect most of the party exclusive merch to be sold out by then?



Given that they seemed to only be putting a limited amount of VAH merch out for each of those, I'm thinking they might have started learning how to control the mass grabbing of stuff (sadly a lot to re-sell on EBay and the like). I'd definitely plan on buying earlier in the evening though!


----------



## MickeyMouseCD524

MinnieSweetheart said:


> That’s worrisome. They’re not paying enough attention to people’s actual allergies and could end up feeding them their less common allergen.



It was a little troubling and the fact that the allergy plate had all gone stale rubbed me the wrong way.


----------



## yorkieteacher

MinnieSweetheart said:


> No one ever has to wait for a parade or fireworks. It depends on how good of a view you want to be guaranteed.


I am concerned about the 2 and 6 year olds being able to see over people's heads, and we grandparents aren't able to hold them up that long anymore! The boys are  the main reason for this visit, first time to WDW for the 2 year old. We have decided to watch the fireworks from behind the castle if the hub is crowded and not worry about the projections, but we do need a close view of the parade for them without having to encourage them to sit on the curb for an hour when everything else going on beckons! We also know they would LOVE the parade if they were able to see it-first world problems if ever! So we will try to just keep an eye on things around Frontierland and Liberty Square before the parade starts. I was fairly soundly chastised  when I asked how people felt about holding places in ride/character lines even if littles needed to go to the bathroom, so I am pretty sure holding parade spots is equally frowned upon!


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

Cinderella94 said:


> Question for anyone who also attended last year, or may have an idea - our party is Oct. 26 this year. Should I expect most of the party exclusive merch to be sold out by then?


I'm assuming it's just a typo, but just so you know there is no party on Oct 26 this year.


----------



## Cinderella94

ENJDisneyFan said:


> I'm assuming it's just a typo, but just so you know there is no party on Oct 26 this year.


sorry, you’re right! I mean the 25th


----------



## rlessig

FoxC63 said:


> Yes, we agree it's being done, what we're both saying/asking - What time can we do this? Is it earlier than 2pm, like last year?


Sorry, i didn't see what time the purchases were being made. Only that the individual showed a party ticket.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

Cinderella94 said:


> sorry, you’re right! I mean the 25th


I only know that because I'm going the 27th and also hoping all the cool merch isn't sold out by then.  Good luck to us both!!


----------



## Dug720

MickeyMouseCD524 said:


> It was a little troubling and the fact that the allergy plate had all gone stale rubbed me the wrong way.



That's just how nasty Erin McKenna stuff tastes all the time.

FWIW, the ROL dessert party gluten-free stuff was AMAZING! SOOOOOO not Erin's stuff.

(I do agree that if fish/shellfish is your allergy, there is probably no need to mention it for a dessert party. I've never heard of fish or shellfish being in desserts. I guess it *could* happen, but I can't think of anything.)


----------



## MickeyMouseCD524

Dug720 said:


> That's just how nasty Erin McKenna stuff tastes all the time.
> 
> FWIW, the ROL dessert party gluten-free stuff was AMAZING! SOOOOOO not Erin's stuff.
> 
> (I do agree that if fish/shellfish is your allergy, there is probably no need to mention it for a dessert party. I've never heard of fish or shellfish being in desserts. I guess it *could* happen, but I can't think of anything.)



I'll keep that in mind. We just listed it on everything because I had a terrible reaction at one of the restaurants in EPCOT (which was handled very poorly) earlier in the trip, and we didn't realize everything was prepackaged.


----------



## Laura's Dad

If you are in line at the park entrance at 3:30 and get in with the first wave of party goers, how long do you estimate that it would take to meet Jack and Sally?


----------



## mommy-3

Does this look ok?
Not interested in spending time waiting for characters. First time party, Thursday, Oct 24
4:00-4:30 - enter through bypass, fast pass for 7DMt
4:30-5:30-fast pass for Buzz, Monster Inc
5:30-6:00- fast pass Jungle Cruise
6:00-7:00- Eat at Casey's
7:00-8:00- Tea cups & ToT on way to HM
8:00-8:45- HM
8:45- garden dessert party
10:15- fireworks
11:15- parade in Fronterland
Pirates and ToT on the way out
Maybe catch midnight castle show

Any glaring issues, any suggestions?


----------



## Mom2Stitch

Laura's Dad said:


> If you are in line at the park entrance at 3:30 and get in with the first wave of party goers, how long do you estimate that it would take to meet Jack and Sally?



Not from experience, just from what I've read/watched so far from the parties this year-it looks like they start meeting around 4:30ish. The quicker you get in line the better off you are. Keep in mind that DVC'ers can get in line at 2 if they wanted.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

yorkieteacher said:


> I am concerned about the 2 and 6 year olds being able to see over people's heads, and we grandparents aren't able to hold them up that long anymore! The boys are  the main reason for this visit, first time to WDW for the 2 year old. We have decided to watch the fireworks from behind the castle if the hub is crowded and not worry about the projections, but we do need a close view of the parade for them without having to encourage them to sit on the curb for an hour when everything else going on beckons! We also know they would LOVE the parade if they were able to see it-first world problems if ever! So we will try to just keep an eye on things around Frontierland and Liberty Square before the parade starts. I was fairly soundly chastised  when I asked how people felt about holding places in ride/character lines even if littles needed to go to the bathroom, so I am pretty sure holding parade spots is equally frowned upon!



We're a party of 4 most of the time, we've saved parade spots while one adult takes one (edit:  child) to the restroom, get a Mickey Bar, whatever.  We'll usually put our bags in their spot, make friends with the neighbors, watch over it, etc, or whatever the circumstance calls for.

I know you're focused on Frontierland and Liberty Square, but one thing that's worked for us if we're striking out on front row/curb spots is to head up Main Street towards Town Square.  It's not always ideal to head all the way back to the front of the park, but sometimes we've needed to do it to get a curb or close to curb spot.   There is something really fun and magical about watching little ones so close to the action.  

I'm also not one to sit around waiting for a parade, so I'm always threading the needle on our timing when it comes to this.


----------



## micheleq

Coming to the party tonight! We are staying off site and have a car—any recommendation on if we should drive (we’d take the ferry from TTC) or take a Lyft/Uber to the Contemporary? Not worried about arrival, but wondering about congestion at departure.


----------



## Cluelyss

micheleq said:


> Coming to the party tonight! We are staying off site and have a car—any recommendation on if we should drive (we’d take the ferry from TTC) or take a Lyft/Uber to the Contemporary? Not worried about arrival, but wondering about congestion at departure.


Personally, I’d Uber. Getting out of MK on party nights is the worst. The bus lines, the boat lines, the monorail lines are all chaos. Unless you plan to hang out and let the park empty until 12:30 or so, then you should be fine driving and getting back to TTC. Have fun!!!


----------



## trishadono

Cluelyss said:


> Personally, I’d Uber. Getting out of MK on party nights is the worst. The bus lines, the boat lines, the monorail lines are all chaos. Unless you plan to hang out and let the park empty until 12:30 or so, then you should be fine driving and getting back to TTC. Have fun!!!


Is it easier to walk to CR and then hop on the mono for Poly?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

trishadono said:


> Is it easier to walk to CR and then hop on the mono for Poly?



I would say probably not just given the monorail has the potential to be pretty full when it gets to CR.  

Just a one moment in time example, but last year at a mid/late Sept party we left just after midnight heading back to GF.  Express monorail was closed (either intentionally or due to closure, I’m not sure), so all monorail traffic was routed to the Resort line.  Line was long.   GF/Poly boat line was really long too.  I flipped a coin and chose monorail, which was a bad idea.  While the boat line was super long (longest I have ever seen), several came in a row (including a big one) which churned through the people in line relatively quickly.  I sat and watched crammed in the Resort monorail line kicking myself for my decision. 

So, for Poly I’d either GF/Poly/MK boat, or the Ferry Boat to the TTC and just walk.


----------



## Michael188

GraveKelly said:


> hought I'd share my party experience. Attended the first party on 8/16. It was the final night of my solo trip and my first MNSSHP. My main focus was the parade, fireworks, Hocus Pocus show, and snacks. I am not big on character meets and wasn't super interested in trick or treating.
> 
> I was at the park all day and found the crowds to be really light up until around 4pm when party ticket holders arrived and then it did get really





Newsies said:


> Tuesday was mostly ridiculous for us but we made do with the ridiculous crowds.  Some notes to help anyone:
> 
> -As posted earlier, I got into the party with my wristband as a DVC member around 3:00 and got in line for Jack and Sally immediately.  I was around the 25th person in line and they started greeting guests around 4:35, I was done at 4:55.  Great interaction as usual.
> -Family arrived at the parks as soon as I was finished.  They wanted to watch the Flag Retreat, then we went through the party bypass.  We stopped at 3 or 4 photo ops in the bypass and picked up our first bag of candy.
> -We got into the Standby line for Buzz and waited about 30 minutes at 5:45.
> -Picked up the pumpkin spice milkshake at Auntie Gravity's.  Crazy behind the counter but a short wait.  PS Milkshake was AWESOME, AWESOME, AWESOME!  I hated the holiday "cookie butter" one last year but knew I had to try the pumpkin spice one and I was correct to do so.  Best Halloween treat I've ever had in my three MNSSHPs.
> -We headed to meet Donald and Daisy at around 6:40 and there were maybe 10 people in front of us.  They came out at 7:00 and we finished up around 7:15.  Great interaction!  Tons of fun.  These ended up being our last characters of the night.
> -We split up for a little bit since I really wanted to do Space Mountain but the rest of the family doesn't do it.  Posted wait was 40 for Space, I waited about 20.  AMAZING experience!  So much fun and I was genuinely scared at points.  LOVE those unexpected drops in the dark!  In the ~40 minutes it took for me to reach my family again from start to finish, they had done 3 separate treat trails in Fantasyland and had just gotten off Winnie the Pooh.
> -We did the treat trail in Philharmagic.  The line looked long, but the entire experience took maybe 5 minutes.  Also-- as you're leaving, the Philhar gift shop has a board with a bunch of Disney villains.  If you can name them all, you get a prize!  (It's a lollipop)
> -Haunted Mansion area was packed as expected.  We waited maybe 20 minutes to do HM and saw Madame Carlotta interact with guests for a little while.  We also waited about 15 minutes for the lantern pic.
> 
> This is where the party unfortunately went downhill for us.  We battled the crowd waiting for the first parade by "swimming upstream" on that bridge across from the Frontierland shops/CBJ/Pecos, and that's when we realized we were all exhausted already from battling the park crowds.  We bought the Mickey Pumpkin balloon popcorn bucket and had dinner at Pecos Bill, then caught the fireworks show from an obstructed view next to the Christmas Shop in Liberty Square.  DSis wanted the headless horseman pumpkin cheesecake from Sleepy Hollow and waited 15 minutes for it once the fireworks were over.  Everyone took a bite of it and agreed it was pretty bad.  Then we headed towards Main Street.  I waited 20 minutes to buy a MNSSHP halloween shirt and then left after catching a glimpse of the Headless Horseman.  In my 3 parties, this is the first time I've ever seen him, so that was awesome!  The rest of the family caught the Boo to You Parade near City Hall, but I went home.  I was completely exhausted and a little cranky, and while I love Boo to You, the crowds had not thinned out as usual in time for the 11:15 parade and I was ready to call it a night.  The rest of the family had no trouble leaving the parks at the end of the parade, as they were towards the very front of the park and therefore at the front of the "herd" leaving after the second parade.
> 
> The only thing we did not get to do that we really wanted to do was go on PotC with the live actors.  We also missed out on a few snacks we wanted to try, but that didn't bother us as much.  I love the Villain's Spelltacular, but the family had no interest, so I didn't push it.  Hub was a mess from start to finish.
> 
> I give our party experience a 6/10.  Certainly the worst out of the parties I've been to, but having fair expectations going in, it "feels" like we did more than I thought we were going to do, and it's still my favorite time of year to be in Magic.  I think I'm mostly upset that my family's first MNSSHP was too crowded to do a few more things we wanted to do, but they insist that they had a good time and I also had some great moments, so all's well that ends well, I guess!  We also have Moonlight Magic planned for tonight, which we're really looking forward to, but our experience at MNSSHP has definitely curbed our expectations for it.  Thankfully, MM tickets are distributed well in advance and heavily capped, so the party pass people and the "last minute SWGE crowd" won't be an issue tonight.
> 
> There was a time where I recommended every single person I came across to do MNSSHP at least once, but now, I'm not so sure I do.  If you love Halloween with all your heart, and let's face it-- there are some pretty cool things to eat, characters to meet, and entertainment to watch at this party-- I say go for it as long as you know that you're not going to find smaller crowds than a regular week day.  In fact, I thought the party was more crowded than Magic Kingdom was on Sunday or yesterday... and yesterday was supposed to be the most crowded day at MK this week!  But if you're looking for a unique MK experience with shorter lines, skip it and go to DAH.
> 
> Sorry for the essay  If you're going to the party this season, have so much fun!  Will be watching to see how/if crowds change at all this season.


As a DVC member were did you get your wristband at 3:00pm?  Was it in front of the Magic Kingdom or at your resort ?  Thanks.


----------



## lilmape

yorkieteacher said:


> I am concerned about the 2 and 6 year olds being able to see over people's heads, and we grandparents aren't able to hold them up that long anymore! The boys are  the main reason for this visit, first time to WDW for the 2 year old. We have decided to watch the fireworks from behind the castle if the hub is crowded and not worry about the projections, but we do need a close view of the parade for them without having to encourage them to sit on the curb for an hour when everything else going on beckons! We also know they would LOVE the parade if they were able to see it-first world problems if ever! So we will try to just keep an eye on things around Frontierland and Liberty Square before the parade starts. I was fairly soundly chastised  when I asked how people felt about holding places in ride/character lines even if littles needed to go to the bathroom, so I am pretty sure holding parade spots is equally frowned upon!




We most definitely hold our parade spot! Please do it’s our favorite parade. We like the spot btw country bears and the outpost because we can make a quick exit into Adventureland when the parade passes. We also have entertainment (cadaver dans, costume promenade and trick or treating in country bears to keep the little ones busy) and we pick up some popcorn to enjoy while we wait. Have a great time!


----------



## Mom2Stitch

lilmape said:


> We most definitely hold our parade spot! Please do it’s our favorite parade. We like the spot btw country bears and the outpost because we can make a quick exit into Adventureland when the parade passes. We also have entertainment (cadaver dans, costume promenade and trick or treating in country bears to keep the little ones busy) and we pick up some popcorn to enjoy while we wait. Have a great time!



How soon do you stake out this spot? Sounds like a perfect spot and would help me in our plan after the 2nd parade to get to Pirates quickly.


----------



## joviroxx

yorkieteacher said:


> I am concerned about the 2 and 6 year olds being able to see over people's heads, and we grandparents aren't able to hold them up that long anymore! The boys are  the main reason for this visit, first time to WDW for the 2 year old. We have decided to watch the fireworks from behind the castle if the hub is crowded and not worry about the projections, but we do need a close view of the parade for them without having to encourage them to sit on the curb for an hour when everything else going on beckons! We also know they would LOVE the parade if they were able to see it-first world problems if ever! So we will try to just keep an eye on things around Frontierland and Liberty Square before the parade starts. I was fairly soundly chastised  when I asked how people felt about holding places in ride/character lines even if littles needed to go to the bathroom, so I am pretty sure holding parade spots is equally frowned upon!


I dont have an issue with a family making an effort for there spot, 1 or 2 people walking away temporarily and coming back. What I don't like is 1 person saving spots for an entire family, then at the last minute 6 people show up.


----------



## j2thomason

Does anyone have pictures or a list of the desserts offered at the plaza viewing dessert party? I have done a google search for this year's party, but haven't been able to find an updated list, pictures or video. If they are serving miniature versions of the other party food, I think I may want to go because I know I will get too full eating the normal size versions of everything. Also, for those people who attended....were you able to see Jack Skellington and the castle projections well from the viewing area? I am short and have a very hard time getting a good view through all the tall people around me.


----------



## MinnieSweetheart

MickeyMouseCD524 said:


> I'll keep that in mind. We just listed it on everything because I had a terrible reaction at one of the restaurants in EPCOT (which was handled very poorly) earlier in the trip, and we didn't realize everything was prepackaged.



If you are comfortable sharing, I think this would be a helpful thread for people on the dining board. 

I’ve been hearing some troubling stuff lately.


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

j2thomason said:


> Does anyone have pictures or a list of the desserts offered at the plaza viewing dessert party? I have done a google search for this year's party, but haven't been able to find an updated list, pictures or video. If they are serving miniature versions of the other party food, I think I may want to go because I know I will get too full eating the normal size versions of everything. Also, for those people who attended....were you able to see Jack Skellington and the castle projections well from the viewing area? I am short and have a very hard time getting a good view through all the tall people around me.


https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...lly-festive-celebration.3729471/post-60968630


----------



## MinnieSweetheart

yorkieteacher said:


> I am concerned about the 2 and 6 year olds being able to see over people's heads, and we grandparents aren't able to hold them up that long anymore! The boys are  the main reason for this visit, first time to WDW for the 2 year old. We have decided to watch the fireworks from behind the castle if the hub is crowded and not worry about the projections, but we do need a close view of the parade for them without having to encourage them to sit on the curb for an hour when everything else going on beckons! We also know they would LOVE the parade if they were able to see it-first world problems if ever! So we will try to just keep an eye on things around Frontierland and Liberty Square before the parade starts. I was fairly soundly chastised  when I asked how people felt about holding places in ride/character lines even if littles needed to go to the bathroom, so I am pretty sure holding parade spots is equally frowned upon!



Character lines are different than parades too. 

Character breaks are timed and flowed partially by how large the parties in line are. People are given estimates about the time based on length of the line. If everyone is not in line with their family, character attendants can not optimally time character breaks or tell other families an estimated wait time. That’s having a negative impact on other people. Also young children going to the bathroom in a one hour line is looked at differently than 3 school aged kids going to space mountain and coming back. 

If you take up four spots on the parade route, the parade still starts when it starts.


----------



## trishadono

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I would say probably not just given the monorail has the potential to be pretty full when it gets to CR.
> 
> Just a one moment in time example, but last year at a mid/late Sept party we left just after midnight heading back to GF.  Express monorail was closed (either intentionally or due to closure, I’m not sure), so all monorail traffic was routed to the Resort line.  Line was long.   GF/Poly boat line was really long too.  I flipped a coin and chose monorail, which was a bad idea.  While the boat line was super long (longest I have ever seen), several came in a row (including a big one) which churned through the people in line relatively quickly.  I sat and watched crammed in the Resort monorail line kicking myself for my decision.
> 
> So, for Poly I’d either GF/Poly/MK boat, or the Ferry Boat to the TTC and just walk.


That's why i was looking for alternatives, I remember you mentioning that last year.

With the cruella party we may just sit and wait too.
Thx for heads up!


----------



## FoxC63

sherlockmiles said:


> Wait - what!  Were there cooler temps last year when we went at the end of october??  and I missed them....???



Right, 2018 was the hottest!!!  OMG, I was melting in my costume for sure.  That was a new experience for me.


----------



## suemom2kay

lilmape said:


> We most definitely hold our parade spot! Please do it’s our favorite parade. We like the spot btw country bears and the outpost because we can make a quick exit into Adventureland when the parade passes. We also have entertainment (cadaver dans, costume promenade and trick or treating in country bears to keep the little ones busy) and we pick up some popcorn to enjoy while we wait. Have a great time!


How far ahead of parade did you hold your spot?

Thanks!


----------



## Best Aunt

Michael188 said:


> As a DVC member were did you get your wristband at 3:00pm?  Was it in front of the Magic Kingdom or at your resort ?  Thanks.



NOT at the resort (which you can do for DVC only events).  I believe someone said the tap points to use at MK are labeled and I assume you get your wristband there.


----------



## Best Aunt

FoxC63 said:


> Right, 2018 was the hottest!!!  OMG, I was melting in my costume for sure.  That was a new experience for me.



The week of the first party in 2019 was significantly hotter than the week of the first party in 2018.  However there was a breeze during the 2019  party which I do not recall in 2018.


----------



## Selket

FoxC63 said:


> Thanks for the review.  What time after dinner at Chef Mickey's did you enter the park?  What time did you the tackle the few treat trails?  Even after 12am Magic shots are still available up to 12:45am



Oh lordy I have no idea - haha!  I got to the park around 6:30 or 7pm.   We all stopped at the bathroom and split up - I went to do some of the trails and we stopped for a milkshake and so on.   I know we almost got caught in frontierland for the first parade as we were heading back to check in to the party.   At midnight after the parade went by I was tired and just ready to leave.  It did seem like it was later than usual when it was finished.    It was the first party so super crowded and I'm in an ECV so I'm not that fast.



MickeyMouseCD524 said:


> It was a little troubling and the fact that the allergy plate had all gone stale rubbed me the wrong way.


The allergy plate was so so so so bad.  Inedible.   That has really turned me off of booking a dessert party of any type again.  I wish I had taken a photo of it.  Compared to a few years ago it was night and day different...in a bad way.


----------



## MickeyMouseCD524

Selket said:


> The allergy plate was so so so so bad.  Inedible.   That has really turned me off of booking a dessert party of any type again.  I wish I had taken a photo of it.  Compared to a few years ago it was night and day different...in a bad way.



I'm making a post on the Dining thread per @MinnieSweetheart's suggestion. I have a photo which I'll post there. Absolutely awful!


----------



## lilmape

suemom2kay said:


> How far ahead of parade did you hold your spot?
> 
> Thanks!



We usually find a spot around 45 minutes before in order to see the shows/entertainment. One of us takes the kids to trick or treat close by too.


----------



## rs4600

MinnieSweetheart said:


> Character lines are different than parades too.
> 
> Character breaks are timed and flowed partially by how large the parties in line are. People are given estimates about the time based on length of the line. If everyone is not in line with their family, character attendants can not optimally time character breaks or tell other families an estimated wait time. That’s having a negative impact on other people. Also young children going to the bathroom in a one hour line is looked at differently than 3 school aged kids going to space mountain and coming back.
> 
> If you take up four spots on the parade route, the parade still starts when it starts.


If there is one child and 3 or 4 adults, those adults joining the line dont add to the length of time.


----------



## Disney & ME

Does anyone know when you can purchase the HM popcorn buckets? We are DVC so plan on getting there around 3 and I know we can purchase merchandise before the party starts but didn't know about the popcorn buckets.

I had to laugh when GADisneyDad14 posted about not knowing where the Golden Oak Oupost is, because I too had to look on the map. I cant remember ever going there in all my visits.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Just wanted to add both popcorn buckets (HM and Mickey pumpkin) were at the cart by BTMRR. Incase anyone is starting over there.


----------



## cakebaker

Disney & ME said:


> had to laugh when GADisneyDad14 posted about not knowing where the Golden Oak Oupost is, because I too had to look on the map. I cant remember ever going there in all my visits.



I missed his post- been going since 1987 and I still don't know where it is. lol


----------



## lilmape

If anyone going tonight happens to check Moana’s line after the parades/fireworks I would be SUPER grateful


----------



## Soph&HanMom

I am here now. Checked in with annual pass at 2;10. I’ve not been since  Jack and Sally met by the Christmas shop so asked a CM outside town theater. He said come back at 4:30. I went inside the theater and asked a CM in Halloween gear who scanned my MB and sent me to wait in line. I am 8-10 people from the front.


----------



## suemom2kay

lilmape said:


> We usually find a spot around 45 minutes before in order to see the shows/entertainment. One of us takes the kids to trick or treat close by too.


That’s not bad at all!  Thank you!


----------



## suemom2kay

Soph&HanMom said:


> I am here now. Checked in with annual pass at 2;10. I’ve not been since  Jack and Sally met by the Christmas shop so asked a CM outside town theater. He said come back at 4:30. I went inside the theater and asked a CM in Halloween gear who scanned my MB and sent me to wait in line. I am 8-10 people from the front.


The only characters we plan to meet. I’m dressing as Sally. DH is just wearing a Jack T-shirt!


----------



## FoxC63

Friday, Aug 23, 2019 - 3rd Party
Don't mind me, I'm just trying to keep track


----------



## mckennarose

Selket said:


> ..........
> The allergy plate was so so so so bad.  Inedible.   That has really turned me off of booking a dessert party of any type again.  I wish I had taken a photo of it.  Compared to a few years ago it was night and day different...in a bad way.





MickeyMouseCD524 said:


> I'm making a post on the Dining thread per @MinnieSweetheart's suggestion. I have a photo which I'll post there. Absolutely awful!


I can't find the original posts, but are you referring to the Fantasmic dessert party or the MNSSHP dessert party?  I remember a post somewhere about the Fantasmic party on this thread but I'm not sure where it is now.
I'm doing the MNSSHP dessert party and have done several over the years with allergy plates.  Never did the Fantasmic one though.  I'm sure the MNSSHP one is similar to the HEA one which I've done several times.  And I don't like Erin McKenna's baked good either!  Those are terrible and I fill up on other things I can eat at the HEA party.


----------



## FoxC63

For those attending tonight Have a great party!


----------



## FoxC63

Disney & ME said:


> Does anyone know when you can purchase the HM popcorn buckets? We are DVC so plan on getting there around 3 and I know we can purchase merchandise before the party starts but didn't know about the popcorn buckets.
> 
> I had to laugh when GADisneyDad14 posted about not knowing where the Golden Oak Oupost is, because I too had to look on the map. I cant remember ever going there in all my visits.



Ezra sipper:  Pecos Bills ( Not Sure ), Columbia Harbor House (closes 8pm & sells them at 7pm)

Phineas PC bucket:  PC cart in Frontierland (right across from Pecos Bill - Not sure), Liberty Square PC Cart (6:30)

Gus which has donuts:  Golden Oak Outpost (6:55). 

Pumpkin Mickey PC Bucket:  Available at several popcorn carts near the hub and Tomorrowland near space mountain.  Not sure what time they sell them.

Hopefully tonight's party goers can fill in the blanks!


----------



## PolyRob

MickeyMouseCD524 said:


> I'll keep that in mind. We just listed it on everything because I had a terrible reaction at one of the restaurants in EPCOT (which was handled very poorly) earlier in the trip, and we didn't realize everything was prepackaged.





Selket said:


> The allergy plate was so so so so bad.  Inedible.   That has really turned me off of booking a dessert party of any type again.  I wish I had taken a photo of it.  Compared to a few years ago it was night and day different...in a bad way.


WOW, so sorry to hear this! My mom has a dietary restriction that is not an actual allergy so I always mark other on ADRs. I got a call about a week before my Fantasmic! dessert package and a CM asked me specifics on what the issue was and what could/couldn't be consumed. Upon check-in, they had a special box for her in a separate refrigerator with her name on it. It was definitely not a pre-packaged meal. It was custom and items she could not ingest were removed and swapped with other desserts. I wonder if they changed the process?


----------



## PolyRob

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I would say probably not just given the monorail has the potential to be pretty full when it gets to CR.
> 
> Just a one moment in time example, but last year at a mid/late Sept party we left just after midnight heading back to GF.  Express monorail was closed (either intentionally or due to closure, I’m not sure), so all monorail traffic was routed to the Resort line.  Line was long.   GF/Poly boat line was really long too.  I flipped a coin and chose monorail, which was a bad idea.  While the boat line was super long (longest I have ever seen), several came in a row (including a big one) which churned through the people in line relatively quickly.  I sat and watched crammed in the Resort monorail line kicking myself for my decision.
> 
> So, for Poly I’d either GF/Poly/MK boat, or the Ferry Boat to the TTC and just walk.


That GF walking path cannot come soon enough! I am at CR for MNSSHP and Poly for MVMCP. Hoping I can walk back to GF from DAH in April!


----------



## PolyRob

Michael188 said:


> As a DVC member were did you get your wristband at 3:00pm?  Was it in front of the Magic Kingdom or at your resort ?  Thanks.


There was a blue sign that said DVC members by a tapstyle last year. It was roped off and said "event entrance" on the top. I assume at 4pm the rope and sign came down and other MNSSHP attendees entered there.


----------



## yoda22

Apologies if this has already been covered - for those that have attended a party, did you ride PoC around the start of the party (7ish)? If so, how was the line? Or, what time did you ride it with little wait time? Trying to put together an itinerary...


----------



## Araminta18

PolyRob said:


> There was a blue sign that said DVC members by a tapstyle last year. It was roped off and said "event entrance" on the top. I assume at 4pm the rope and sign came down and other MNSSHP attendees entered there.


Yep, the DVC entrance was like that this year too


----------



## jek22

first party this year on disney moon, as much advise as possible please!


----------



## lilmape

jek22 said:


> first party this year on disney moon, as much advise as possible please!



We also attended our first MNSSHP on our Disney moon . Take a look at the first few posts and pick no more than 8-10 experiences that you feel you must do (not including ToT but try to do that a bit later) and make a plan based on reports you see here. Lines are usually shorter during parades. Congrats and have fun!!


----------



## Love Tink

MinnieSweetheart said:


> Character lines are different than parades too.
> 
> Character breaks are timed and flowed partially by how large the parties in line are. People are given estimates about the time based on length of the line. If everyone is not in line with their family, character attendants can not optimally time character breaks or tell other families an estimated wait time. That’s having a negative impact on other people. Also young children going to the bathroom in a one hour line is looked at differently than 3 school aged kids going to space mountain and coming back.
> 
> If you take up four spots on the parade route, the parade still starts when it starts.



This is nonsense.

Character breaks are timed by....time. They go when they go and it has nothing to do with how many people or how many groups are or are not in line.

Every character line I wait in at parties is full of people ducking in and out, getting snacks or drinks, going to the restroom, people on the phone saying, "I'm getting near the front" etc. There is no valid reason why a whole group has to stand in the line the whole time - and the character attendants agree with me.


----------



## Newsies

Michael188 said:


> As a DVC member were did you get your wristband at 3:00pm?  Was it in front of the Magic Kingdom or at your resort ?  Thanks.



In front of Magic Kingdom!  The righthand side of the turnstiles had a lane reserved for DVC party entry.  A coordinator was checking for DVC Member card and ID before proceeding to the ticket scanners.


----------



## Graciesmom77

We haven’t been to a party in an few years and I’m buying tickets to the Sept. 15 party today. We are only going to the party, no park tickets so no magic bands. Last time we had to wait in line at guest services because we bought tickets online and didn’t have anything sent to us. If we buy tickets and have them shipped, do we still have to wait in line at guest services at the park, or can we take them directly to the turnstile? I’m trying to figure out the easiest and quickest way to get into the park because last time the wait at guest services line was LONG! I’m getting so excited!


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

Graciesmom77 said:


> We haven’t been to a party in an few years and I’m buying tickets to the Sept. 15 party today. We are only going to the party, no park tickets so no magic bands. Last time we had to wait in line at guest services because we bought tickets online and didn’t have anything sent to us. If we buy tickets and have them shipped, do we still have to wait in line at guest services at the park, or can we take them directly to the turnstile? I’m trying to figure out the easiest and quickest way to get into the park because last time the wait at guest services line was LONG! I’m getting so excited!


I bought tickets today for an October party and received an email with the ticket barcode.  The email says to proceed to the park entrance and show the email, credit card used for purchase, and valid ID for entry.


----------



## Graciesmom77

ENJDisneyFan said:


> I bought tickets today for an October party and received an email with the ticket barcode.  The email says to proceed to the park entrance and show the email, credit card used for purchase, and valid ID for entry.


That’s what we did last time and had to wait in line at guest services with the email and our drivers license. I’m really hoping to avoid that if possible.


----------



## trishadono

Graciesmom77 said:


> We haven’t been to a party in an few years and I’m buying tickets to the Sept. 15 party today. We are only going to the party, no park tickets so no magic bands. Last time we had to wait in line at guest services because we bought tickets online and didn’t have anything sent to us. If we buy tickets and have them shipped, do we still have to wait in line at guest services at the park, or can we take them directly to the turnstile? I’m trying to figure out the easiest and quickest way to get into the park because last time the wait at guest services line was LONG! I’m getting so excited!


Our mnsshp tickets purchased showed in our MDE. Do you have ANY old mb’s? You can use any linked to your account.


----------



## menotyou21

following.  posted party date on the correct thread.  Aug 30.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## Michael188

Newsies said:


> In front of Magic Kingdom!  The righthand side of the turnstiles had a lane reserved for DVC party entry.  A coordinator was checking for DVC Member card and ID before proceeding to the ticket scanners.


Thank you


----------



## Cluelyss

jek22 said:


> first party this year on disney moon, as much advise as possible please!


 Congratulations!
 Start with the first page of this thread, and feel free to ask any questions those posts don’t answer!!
 The most important thing you need to remember is have a plan!!  You won’t be able to do it all in one night, so decide what are you most do’s and go from there!


----------



## Cluelyss

lilmape said:


> If anyone going tonight happens to check Moana’s line after the parades/fireworks I would be SUPER grateful


 I headed directly to her line immediately following the fireworks last year, and waited less than a half hour.  Many reported the same results in 2018 so it’s definitely a good plan!


----------



## Graciesmom77

trishadono said:


> Our mnsshp tickets purchased showed in our MDE. Do you have ANY old mb’s? You can use any linked to your account.


Unfortunately we don’t. Thanks for the idea though!


----------



## lilmape

Cluelyss said:


> I headed directly to her line immediately following the fireworks last year, and waited less than a half hour.  Many reported the same results in 2018 so it’s definitely a good plan!


 We did MVMCP last year and had the same experience


----------



## FoxC63

PolyRob said:


> WOW, so sorry to hear this! My mom has a dietary restriction that is not an actual allergy so I always mark other on ADRs. I got a call about a week before my Fantasmic! dessert package and a CM asked me specifics on what the issue was and what could/couldn't be consumed. Upon check-in, they had a special box for her in a separate refrigerator with her name on it. It was definitely not a pre-packaged meal. It was custom and items she could not ingest were removed and swapped with other desserts. I wonder if they changed the process?



Agree, I'm surprised by these comments.  We had Fantasmic! as well and have done the dessert parties on Halloween and have never been disappointed.  My son is allergic to Peanuts/Tree Nuts/ Red Food Coloring.  I'm grateful for the responses and hope this is not something we'll be dealing with.


----------



## FoxC63

PolyRob said:


> There was a blue sign that said DVC members by a tapstyle last year. It was roped off and said "event entrance" on the top. I assume at 4pm the rope and sign came down and other MNSSHP attendees entered there.





Araminta18 said:


> Yep, the DVC entrance was like that this year too



This is what I was referring to much earlier in the thread, this and the remaining tapstiles will open up to party goers.   I forget who it was but they couldn't accept this as truth.


----------



## Selket

mckennarose said:


> I can't find the original posts, but are you referring to the Fantasmic dessert party or the MNSSHP dessert party?  I remember a post somewhere about the Fantasmic party on this thread but I'm not sure where it is now.
> I'm doing the MNSSHP dessert party and have done several over the years with allergy plates.  Never did the Fantasmic one though.  I'm sure the MNSSHP one is similar to the HEA one which I've done several times.  And I don't like Erin McKenna's baked good either!  Those are terrible and I fill up on other things I can eat at the HEA party.



My comment was definitely how bad the MNSSHP dessert party's allergy plate was for my son who has allergies to peanut/tree nuts and shellfish.   If I understood the server coordinator person correctly she said it was gluten free also - it seemed to be a standard allergy plate so I'm betting it was dairy free and everything free but I definitely do not know that as a fact.  



FoxC63 said:


> Agree, I'm surprised by these comments.  We had Fantasmic! as well and have done the dessert parties on Halloween and have never been disappointed.  My son is allergic to Peanuts/Tree Nuts/ Red Food Coloring.  I'm grateful for the responses and hope this is not something we'll be dealing with.



See my previous comment - my son has similar allergies - not to food coloring however.   What did he receive at the MNSSHP dessert party in the past?   Just curious!  This was a plate of disgusting desserts.  Our only previous dessert party experience was the Jingle Bam party and he got a box of desserts that were amazing - wasn't plated but in a box.   He was told he could also eat some items off the buffet but at this party - even after asking twice - they wouldn't send a chef out and the coordinator said no - they wouldn't tell us if anything like the savory food was safe (it was some sort of cheeseburger eggroll or something - I honestly cannot remember).  He can eat "made in a facility" just not "may contain."    I've eaten a lot of gluten free foods as well and the stuff on this plate was just SO bad.   I plan to email them about it because they need to change it up or just let people know they cannot provide an edible allergy plate.   Disney is generally excellent with this - he has never been given something this inedible.  One person with us said the chocolate cupcakes tasted like someone tried to make cornbread and took a wrong turn...lol!    The plate had about 4-5 little chocolate cupcakes with a dollop of icing, some sliced pound cake - like 3 slices -  that was lemon I think (the only halfway edible thing but who wants that much of the same thing?  ), 2 chocolate covered strawberries, and I cannot remember the other thing.


----------



## FoxC63

Graciesmom77 said:


> We haven’t been to a party in an few years and I’m buying tickets to the Sept. 15 party today. We are only going to the party, no park tickets so no magic bands. Last time we had to wait in line at guest services because we bought tickets online and didn’t have anything sent to us. If we buy tickets and have them shipped, do we still have to wait in line at guest services at the park, or can we take them directly to the turnstile? I’m trying to figure out the easiest and quickest way to get into the park because last time the wait at guest services line was LONG! I’m getting so excited!





ENJDisneyFan said:


> I bought tickets today for an October party and received an email with the ticket barcode.  The email says to proceed to the park entrance and show the email, credit card used for purchase, and valid ID for entry.





Graciesmom77 said:


> That’s what we did last time and had to wait in line at guest services with the email and our drivers license. I’m really hoping to avoid that if possible.



Next time have the Party tickets shipped to your home if you want to avoid going to the Ticket Office as the lines can be long.
If do not have MagicBands  and have the Tickets mailed they are plastic and can be scanned at the tapstiles including at the rides.  You can also pre book FP's.  
Hope that helps. 

Yes, I know if out of US they charge to have them mailed so then you're kinda stuck and I feel badly for anyone in this predicament.  Whatever the fee, it might be worth paying vs standing in a long line.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

FoxC63 said:


> Next time have the Party tickets shipped to your home if you want to avoid going to the Ticket Office as the lines can be long.
> If do not have MagicBands  and have the Tickets mailed they are plastic and can be scanned at the tapstiles including at the rides.  You can also pre book FP's.
> Hope that helps.
> 
> Yes, I know if out of US they charge to have them mailed so then you're kinds stuck and I feel badly for anyone in this predicament.  Whatever the fee, it might be worth paying vs standing in a long line.


When I bought mine there was no option for shipping.  Just email.  I have magic bands so I didn’t really care, but I did think it was odd that there was no option for shipping hard tickets.


----------



## FoxC63

Selket said:


> See my previous comment - my son has similar allergies - not to food coloring however.   What did he receive at the MNSSHP dessert party in the past?   Just curious!


I did read your review.  I was surprised but also hoping others would chime in with their experience too. My son was given a fresh cup cake this thing was huge, it was moist and delicious.  He also received fresh fruit compote, bread with cheese and a few meat slices. And sliced apples with camel dipping sauce.  We thought the sauce was meh.  And he was also told what he could have with the food offerings.  Why does Disney scale back so much of this kind of service?  It's really disappointing. 

Are you going to write to Disney?  I certainly hope so.  If we come across this I won't hesitate.  I don't want my money back, that's not going to solve anything in the future. 

From my understanding this is the person you should contact:
*WDW Complaints:* George.kalogridis@disney.com

Feel free to chime in.


----------



## FoxC63

ENJDisneyFan said:


> When I bought mine there was no option for shipping.  Just email.  I have magic bands so I didn’t really care, but I did think it was odd that there was no option for shipping hard tickets.



I think someone had mentioned to scroll down for more options.  It's always been available plus you can call and pay with discounted Disney Gift cards.


----------



## Soph&HanMom

Here at Friday night party. Knocked out jack and sally and seven dwarves before 7:00. Eating a tuna sandwich at CHH before getting on with party festivities


----------



## georgina

I bought my party ticket from Undercover Tourist and was shipped a physical ticket.


----------



## teach22180

Soph&HanMom said:


> Here at Friday night party. Knocked out jack and sally and seven dwarves before 7:00. Eating a tuna sandwich at CHH before getting on with party festivities


What time did you get into the seven dwarves line? Thanks!


----------



## FoxC63

georgina said:


> I bought my party ticket from Undercover Tourist and was shipped a physical ticket.



It was cheaper than Disney's too wasn't it?


----------



## TNGirlwCamera

Oogie boogie buckets are out! They are at the same popcorn stand with the pumpkin Mickey bucket.


----------



## suemom2kay

Soph&HanMom said:


> Here at Friday night party. Knocked out jack and sally and seven dwarves before 7:00. Eating a tuna sandwich at CHH before getting on with party festivities


What time did you line up for J&S?


----------



## lilmape

ENJDisneyFan said:


> When I bought mine there was no option for shipping.  Just email.  I have magic bands so I didn’t really care, but I did think it was odd that there was no option for shipping hard tickets.


 they mailed our tickets. It was no additional cost.


----------



## Sjm9911

I got my party tickets through an agent, no options but email.  I called Disney to have them added to my magic bands and the cm said it wasn't possable, that all the party tickets were  only email tickets and nothing could be done. Asked here  ,went on the disney ap and uploaded it myself in like 2 minutes.  So , there is a lot of misinformation out there, and it depends how much experiance the cm has that you call. Point of the post is dont believe everything thats said to you , even if it is an official Disney rep saying it!


----------



## lovingeire

A friend, who has a Disney group and is local, just posted that he got the Oogie Boogie popcorn bucket!  Keep your eyes peeled if there and you want one! 

ETA: his picture is near the flying carpets.


----------



## Soph&HanMom

Saw them outside of splash and BTMRR


----------



## Soph&HanMom

suemom2kay said:


> What time did you line up for J&S?


I got in the park by 2 with an annual
Pass. Was in line by 2:20. The first picture is the line around 3;42. The second one is ar 4;25. I was in for meet and greet by 4:38 and out by 4:45. I was 5th group from the front


----------



## georgina

FoxC63 said:


> It was cheaper than Disney's too wasn't it?


Yup.  Before this I hadn't known they sold party and DAH tickets at a discount.


----------



## Soph&HanMom

teach22180 said:


> What time did you get into the seven dwarves line? Thanks!


Went through bypass at 4:50. Bought a pin then straight to 7 dwarves. They brought us into the tent about 5:30 maybe. Dwarves came out promptly at 6:15. I was able to
Get to the meet and greet in the first set


----------



## WIll C

TNGirlwCamera said:


> Oogie boogie buckets are out! They are at the same popcorn stand with the pumpkin Mickey bucket.


Oh nice! I was hoping to get one of those. I hope they have some when I'm there in three weeks.


----------



## WIll C

georgina said:


> Yup.  Before this I hadn't known they sold party and DAH tickets at a discount.


Are they cheaper than tickets with the AP discount? I didn't know they had them either.

The one I bought this year just showed up on my list of tickets, no e-mail or anything. I have an active AP so I suspect that's the reason.


----------



## lilmape

Sjm9911 said:


> I got my party tickets through an agent, no options but email.  I called Disney to have them added to my magic bands and the cm said it wasn't possable, that all the party tickets were  only email tickets and nothing could be done. Asked here  ,went on the disney ap and uploaded it myself in like 2 minutes.  So , there is a lot of misinformation out there, and it depends how much experiance the cm has that you call. Point of the post is dont believe everything thats said to you , even if it is an official Disney rep saying it!


What? Mine are in MDE as well.. that's so wierd


----------



## PolyRob

WIll C said:


> Are they cheaper than tickets with the AP discount? I didn't know they had them either.
> 
> The one I bought this year just showed up on my list of tickets, no e-mail or anything. I have an active AP so I suspect that's the reason.


The ticket for my night was $2.93 less from UT than Disney direct with an AP. I used discounted Disney gift cards so I came out ahead. I also like having the flexibility to work with Disney if an issue comes up. I know tickets are "non-refundable" and "non-transferable," but if you get the right CM anything is possible. I bet I could easily change my night or go from MNSSHP to MVMCP with what I already paid if need be.


----------



## WIll C

PolyRob said:


> The ticket for my night was $2.93 less from UT than Disney direct with an AP. I used discounted Disney gift cards so I came out ahead. I also like having the flexibility to work with Disney if an issue comes up. I know tickets are "non-refundable" and "non-transferable," but if you get the right CM anything is possible. I bet I could easily change my night or go from MNSSHP to MVMCP with what I already paid if need be.


Good to know. I might go that route if I come again or I can get the wife to deal with October crowds and heat.


----------



## andrniki

yoda22 said:


> Apologies if this has already been covered - for those that have attended a party, did you ride PoC around the start of the party (7ish)? If so, how was the line? Or, what time did you ride it with little wait time? Trying to put together an itinerary...


We just rode PoC at 7:10 today.  It was a 15 minute wait.


----------



## yoda22

andrniki said:


> We just rode PoC at 7:10 today.  It was a 15 minute wait.


Awesome, thanks! Have fun tonight!


----------



## FoxC63

TNGirlwCamera said:


> Oogie boogie buckets are out! They are at the same popcorn stand with the pumpkin Mickey bucket.



What time can you buy them?


----------



## bjakmom

9:40 and I'm checking the wait times - crazy great (low) wait times!! Hoping these times are true in the park for tonight's party-goers!


----------



## FoxC63

PolyRob said:


> The ticket for my night was $2.93 less from UT than Disney direct with an AP. I used discounted Disney gift cards so I came out ahead. I also like having the flexibility to work with Disney if an issue comes up. I know tickets are "non-refundable" and "non-transferable," but if you get the right CM anything is possible. I bet I could easily change my night or go from MNSSHP to MVMCP with what I already paid if need be.



Yup!  And UCT has a 90 day refund policy too and if you get hit with inclement weather I'm not positive how Disney will help you considering you didn't purchase directly from them.  Need more data on this.  Also thought Sam's Club sold Party tickets.

UPDATE:  Sam's does have the party tickets, all of the dates are available to purchase Adult Gate price with Tax $84.14, Sam's $77 8/27/19 party.  prices go up accordingly.


----------



## FoxC63

bjakmom said:


> 9:40 and I'm checking the wait times - crazy great (low) wait times!! Hoping these times are true in the park for tonight's party-goers!



Which app are you using?


----------



## PolyRob

FoxC63 said:


> Yup!  And UCT has a 90 day refund policy too and if you get hit with inclement weather I'm not positive how Disney will help you considering you didn't purchase directly from them.  Need more data on this.  Also thought Sam's Club sold Party tickets.


Excellent point! Not sure how that would work in the event of inclement weather. 

I also checked Sam's and it was way overpriced in comparison. I posted this in a different thread on the budget board last week:

_Disney direct has the night I want with AP/DVC discount for $106.50 (At least 10% GC savings brings it to $95.85-ish)
UT has it for $103.67 (3x travel on CSR, redeemed towards travel brings it to $99-ish)
Sam's has it for $110.33 (I have no discounted WM GCs)_


----------



## FoxC63

PolyRob said:


> Excellent point! Not sure how that would work in the event of inclement weather.
> 
> I also checked Sam's and it was way overpriced in comparison. I posted this in a different thread on the budget board last week:
> 
> _Disney direct has the night I want with AP/DVC discount for $106.50 (At least 10% GC savings brings it to $95.85-ish)
> UT has it for $103.67 (3x travel on CSR, redeemed towards travel brings it to $99-ish)
> Sam's has it for $110.33 (I have no discounted WM GCs)_


Buddy, you are always working it!  Crunch those numbers $$$$$


----------



## FoxC63

Night all, it's Friday Family Night!  Look forward to see all the reports and reviews!


----------



## bjakmom

FoxC63 said:


> Which app are you using?


Just looking on the MDEx map.


----------



## Crystal_Marie

So, per Kenny's FB page this is who they are using at tonight's party as Moana. This one is really upsetting to me  It feels like Disney is not even trying anymore.


----------



## autismmom1

Selket said:


> My comment was definitely how bad the MNSSHP dessert party's allergy plate was for my son who has allergies to peanut/tree nuts and shellfish.   If I understood the server coordinator person correctly she said it was gluten free also - it seemed to be a standard allergy plate so I'm betting it was dairy free and everything free but I definitely do not know that as a fact.
> 
> 
> 
> See my previous comment - my son has similar allergies - not to food coloring however.   What did he receive at the MNSSHP dessert party in the past?   Just curious!  This was a plate of disgusting desserts.  Our only previous dessert party experience was the Jingle Bam party and he got a box of desserts that were amazing - wasn't plated but in a box.   He was told he could also eat some items off the buffet but at this party - even after asking twice - they wouldn't send a chef out and the coordinator said no - they wouldn't tell us if anything like the savory food was safe (it was some sort of cheeseburger eggroll or something - I honestly cannot remember).  He can eat "made in a facility" just not "may contain."    I've eaten a lot of gluten free foods as well and the stuff on this plate was just SO bad.   I plan to email them about it because they need to change it up or just let people know they cannot provide an edible allergy plate.   Disney is generally excellent with this - he has never been given something this inedible.  One person with us said the chocolate cupcakes tasted like someone tried to make cornbread and took a wrong turn...lol!    The plate had about 4-5 little chocolate cupcakes with a dollop of icing, some sliced pound cake - like 3 slices -  that was lemon I think (the only halfway edible thing but who wants that much of the same thing?  ), 2 chocolate covered strawberries, and I cannot remember the other thing.


Thank you for posting this, I have cancelled my reservation because this is unacceptable...my son is peanut/tree nut and I won't pay that much money for something that isn't edible.


----------



## suemom2kay

Soph&HanMom said:


> I got in the park by 2 with an annual
> Pass. Was in line by 2:20. The first picture is the line around 3;42. The second one is ar 4;25. I was in for meet and greet by 4:38 and out by 4:45. I was 5th group from the front


Thank you!  This is great to know!


----------



## suemom2kay

Crystal_Marie said:


> View attachment 428770
> So, per Kenny's FB page this is who they are using at tonight's party as Moana. This one is really upsetting to me  It feels like Disney is not even trying anymore.


She looks like a guest wearing a costume. I wouldn’t even know the costume was Moana unless she told me. Terrible!


----------



## suemom2kay

FoxC63 said:


> Yup!  And UCT has a 90 day refund policy too and if you get hit with inclement weather I'm not positive how Disney will help you considering you didn't purchase directly from them.  Need more data on this.  Also thought Sam's Club sold Party tickets.
> 
> UPDATE:  Sam's does have the party tickets, all of the dates are available to purchase Adult Gate price with Tax $84.14, Sam's $77 8/27/19 party.  prices go up accordingly.


Tickets at Work also has them. $74 or $77 I think. I ended up buying through Disney with AP discount cause it was so close in price.


----------



## andrniki

For those asking about Moana meet after the fireworks, we got to her 5 minutes after the fireworks ended and the wait was 13 minutes.


----------



## lilmape

andrniki said:


> For those asking about Moana meet after the fireworks, we got to her 5 minutes after the fireworks ended and the wait was 13 minutes.



Thank you!


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Taking a short break during the party to say how fantastic tonight was!  Totally made up for Tuesday.  And last night’s After Hours was THE best event I’ve ever attended.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Quick report while waiting for the bus.  Also had a great night.  Crowds were great from my perspective, totally manageable and much better than I expected.  

Will report more later but really couldn’t have asked for a better night for what we like about these parties.


----------



## Chisoxcollector

We were there tonight.  Crowds were lighter than last Friday for sure.  The lines for the rides were all pretty short.  We rode everything except Mine Train, which we aren’t really interested in.

We pretty much focused on rides and TOT tonight.  Since we have the Party Pass, we don’t feel the need to do everything every time we go.  We will be back next Friday to focus on fireworks and the parade.

We really enjoyed the Pirates overlay.  It was definitely better than the previous ones.  Some of those actors are very quick witted.

We saw the Oogie Boogie popcorn bucket at the popcorn cart in the hub on the way to Fantasyland, and at the Adventureland popcorn cart.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Too tired to write a proper review, but just very happy with our evening.  We (me and DS9) had two main goals - hit every TOT station and get various merchandise such as pins, the Hitchhiking Ghost vessels, etc.  Secondary goals were PhotoPass shots and overlay rides.  Plus parade(s) and fireworks.  So, not crazy goals, but still.

We did everything we wanted except the rides - although we could have if we had made more of an effort.  Lines were either nonexistent to swift moving for TOT stations.

Got the three Hitchhiking Ghost things with minimal effort or waits all in the 8-9pm timeframe.  Sort of a pain to carry around the rest of the night, but with no/few people in line, I jumped at the chance early.

Got our pins and a MB at Frontier Trading Post with no wait around 9ish.

Will have to go back and remind myself what PhotoPass shots we did, but we did plenty.  Most waits were quite short.

Navigating the park was pretty easy from my perspective.  We did a Sept Friday party last year  where just getting around was painful - nothing like that tonight in our travels.

Plaza Garden Viewing dessert party delivered the great view as always, but in some ways I’m not so sure I really needed it.  The Hub was crowded, but it wasn’t crazy crowded.  Seemed like prior MNSSHPs to me just from the looks of things, although hard to really tell when in the garden since you can’t see everything.

The Plaza Garden itself was not crowded at all.  We got to the garden around 10 and got a perfect spot on the back left rail (my preferred location).  I thought for sure getting to the garden so late would mean no rail, so I was pleasantly surprised.

Only real complaint of the night was the Plaza Garden desserts!  I do those things more for the viewing than the food anyway, but they just all seemed blah and uninspired to me.   Total sugar bombs.

(Don’t read this next part if you don’t want to hear about fireworks)
The new fireworks show has an interesting soundtrack, but man, there’s some serious pyro in my opinion.  No full 180 degree shots but tons of the partial 180 throughout the show.  It felt like a “larger” show than HEA, as it should.  While I won’t be humming the soundtrack tomorrow, two thumbs up from me.  And that’s from someone who passionately loved HalloWishes. 

We don’t really mess with the characters, so I can’t speak to that.

Didn’t arrive at MK until just before 8pm due to flight delays (don’t do MNSSHP your arrival day, kids).       Although of course I knew the risks when I made the plans.

Left MK at 12 and back in room at 12:31, so no complaints there.

Not sure if we just hit a good night or what, but to me this felt just like the early Sept parties we used to do a few years ago before we had to start living with the school calendar. 

Sorry for the ramble, brain is mush.

Might not answer quickly but happy to answer any questions.


----------



## Mom2Stitch

Glad to hear the good reports coming in. I’m really nervous about our party date since it’s Labor Day plus SWGE and F&W. Fingers crossed we have a good night. 

@GADisneyDad14 how was the view of Jack from the Plaza Garden?


----------



## TNGirlwCamera

FoxC63 said:


> What time can you buy them?


About 7:15. They had them all night and at several locations. Lines were never long.


----------



## TNGirlwCamera

bjakmom said:


> 9:40 and I'm checking the wait times - crazy great (low) wait times!! Hoping these times are true in the park for tonight's party-goers!


They were! Sometimes about five minutes less the posted. All lines moved fast too. We were able to get several rides in.


----------



## RJstanis

I'm too tired to post but we had an amazing party night tonight as well, and an even better trip (ala best experience ever) so far at Coronado Springs. Must.get.sleep. ...Then off to Universal tomorrow afternoon after a late brunch at Raglan.


----------



## TNGirlwCamera

We had such a great party night! We went expecting a crowded party after Tuesday’s reports but we didn’t feel crowded. 

They let us in at 345. I went straight to get my sorcerer card then we walked to the hub to check on pumpkin Mickey popcorn bucket. No sign of it yet. We had fast pass for haunted mansion but didn’t really need it. Then walk right on Its a Small world, the TMRR was about 20 minutes. We then used our only other fastpass for PoC. We went back to hub to check popcorn bucket then on to Tomorrowland. We kept seeing alien popcorn buckets and I have wanted one forever. Found him by space mountain. Then we went to Carousel of Progress. We then did SDMT and the wait was 30 minutes. It was now 7 pm so we went back to the hub and got popcorn bucket. 

From there we went to try the new Lotso burger and it was so good! We checked the app and Mickey was only 15 minutes so off to see Mickey. We then walked through the ToT and do some of the shots with the signs. There was no one back there!!!

We then decided to try Space Mountain. I did not try it at last year’s party and wanted to try it this year. The wait was 35 minutes and it was awesome! I had so much fun. 

We then went back to Haunted Mansion. My sister loves it so we rode again and then did the magic shots after we were entertained by ? (What is that woman’s name? Carlotta?) and her butler.  Try funny. 

By this time it was 940 so we headed around the castle and came in from Tomorrowland to stake out a place for the fireworks, Hocus Pocus, and then the parade. 

After all the entertainment we were done! But we did walk through the shops and stopped at the Theater to do the $59 memory maker. They were also giving away a free 8x10 tonight. 

We had so much fun!! It was so humid! But really did everything we wanted to do.


----------



## trishadono

Thanks everyone, glad you all had a good nite! 

@GADisneyDad14 did you get a special edition mb? If so any sounds or lights?


----------



## yorkieteacher

So thankful to hear there are still parties that are manageable! Ours is two weeks from last night, the Friday after Labor Day. Maybe people who want to be among the first to see GE and F&W will have left! I am encouraged that maybe the first two parties will be some of the more crowded until October. I will be watching the lines app and reports for the next two Friday parties for sure.


----------



## andrniki

Fantastic night!  I think this thread helped a lot because we were expecting crazy crowds so it didn't feel crowded when we saw them.  When crowds seem to zig, you've gotta zag!

We were Peter Pan, Wendy, John and Michael if anyone saw us last night!  And yes, my DS 12 survived that thick pink one piece!  He loved the attention!

For trick or treaters out there, it seems like most people start in Fantasyland/ Tomorrowland so do the opposite!  We started in Frontierland and had almost no waits.  

Also, anyone wondering about uber from Contemporary, it was amazing!  We watched the last Hocus Pocus show, walked to Contemporary and were picked up 3 minutes after ordering. We were back at out room at Royal Pacific in Universal at 1am!  So fast!

Great night!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Mom2Stitch said:


> Glad to hear the good reports coming in. I’m really nervous about our party date since it’s Labor Day plus SWGE and F&W. Fingers crossed we have a good night.
> 
> @GADisneyDad14 how was the view of Jack from the Plaza Garden?



Good question!   So, Jack is just a bit too small and too far away to see with any good entertainment value from the Plaza Garden, in my opinion.  You can see him if you know what to look for, but he easily could be missed.

The DIS will probably downsize the photo quality too much to really see, but Jack is there at the front of the castle.

First pic is iPhone x2 zoom, second is no zoom.


----------



## cakebaker

If last night had been a sell out at the crowd levels that were experienced, I'd feel a lot better about the chances of other parties being great. Unfortunately, it wasn't. I watched a live stream and they were announcing where to go buy tickets so most likely it wasn't even close. So for now it would seem to be a very expensive crap shoot as to what anyone's party will look like.


----------



## disneyworldsk

going tuesday. leaving tmwr for wdw!!! so happy i read these reports i was getting discouraged! now to deal with swe opening...fingers crossed!!


----------



## Mango7100

Mom2Stitch said:


> Glad to hear the good reports coming in. I’m really nervous about our party date since it’s Labor Day plus SWGE and F&W. Fingers crossed we have a good night.
> 
> @GADisneyDad14 how was the view of Jack from the Plaza Garden?


We are going Friday 8/30 and also nervous about this, but we have a plan of what we want to do and anything else is just a bonus!


----------



## Castlequeen5

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Too tired to write a proper review, but just very happy with our evening.  We (me and DS9) had two main goals - hit every TOT station and get various merchandise such as pins, the Hitchhiking Ghost vessels, etc.  Secondary goals were PhotoPass shots and overlay rides.  Plus parade(s) and fireworks.  So, not crazy goals, but still.
> 
> We did everything we wanted except the rides - although we could have if we had made more of an effort.  Lines were either nonexistent to swift moving for TOT stations.
> 
> Got the three Hitchhiking Ghost things with minimal effort or waits all in the 8-9pm timeframe.  Sort of a pain to carry around the rest of the night, but with no/few people in line, I jumped at the chance early.
> 
> Got our pins and a MB at Frontier Trading Post with no wait around 9ish.
> 
> Will have to go back and remind myself what PhotoPass shots we did, but we did plenty.  Most waits were quite short.
> 
> Navigating the park was pretty easy from my perspective.  We did a Sept Friday party last year  where just getting around was painful - nothing like that tonight in our travels.
> 
> Plaza Garden Viewing dessert party delivered the great view as always, but in some ways I’m not so sure I really needed it.  The Hub was crowded, but it wasn’t crazy crowded.  Seemed like prior MNSSHPs to me just from the looks of things, although hard to really tell when in the garden since you can’t see everything.
> 
> The Plaza Garden itself was not crowded at all.  We got to the garden around 10 and got a perfect spot on the back left rail (my preferred location).  I thought for sure getting to the garden so late would mean no rail, so I was pleasantly surprised.
> 
> Only real complaint of the night was the Plaza Garden desserts!  I do those things more for the viewing than the food anyway, but they just all seemed blah and uninspired to me.   Total sugar bombs.
> 
> (Don’t read this next part if you don’t want to hear about fireworks)
> The new fireworks show has an interesting soundtrack, but man, there’s some serious pyro in my opinion.  No full 180 degree shots but tons of the partial 180 throughout the show.  It felt like a “larger” show than HEA, as it should.  While I won’t be humming the soundtrack tomorrow, two thumbs up from me.  And that’s from someone who passionately loved HalloWishes.
> 
> We don’t really mess with the characters, so I can’t speak to that.
> 
> Didn’t arrive at MK until just before 8pm due to flight delays (don’t do MNSSHP your arrival day, kids).       Although of course I knew the risks when I made the plans.
> 
> Left MK at 12 and back in room at 12:31, so no complaints there.
> 
> Not sure if we just hit a good night or what, but to me this felt just like the early Sept parties we used to do a few years ago before we had to start living with the school calendar.
> 
> Sorry for the ramble, brain is mush.
> 
> Might not answer quickly but happy to answer any questions.


Do you normally feel "uninspired" at the dessert parties, or was this one different?  I'm still considering this upcharge because of the view.  But I'm justifying it because of the speciality treats.  I figure we would be able to sample several desserts instead of purchasing them separately.  There haven't been enough reviews yet, to really push me one way or the other.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Just to document my Plaza Garden Dessert Party times.

- looked to check in when we arrived at the park just before 8pm, couldn’t check in that early

- checked in around 9:02pm, no line

- got a few bites to eat, there’s a restroom in the terrace which is very handy

- food was plentiful and the seating around was maybe only half to a little more than half full

- we wanted to chill in the garden for the first parade, moved over there 9:16pm

- I’ve posted about this in the past, but you are close to the parade from the western side of the garden, but it’s not a great view - too many people on the sidewalk between the garden and the street

Parade arrived here 9:36pm (which seemed kinda late??)



Those people right in front are outside the garden but sitting up on a railing. Last year they policed this area and wouldn’t let people sit there, but not this night.

Another parade pic from the garden location.  Passable but not going to be prime viewing.



Since we were going to watch the second parade as our “real” parade, we left the garden 9:43pm and did some TOT trails in Tomorrowland, got some water, and a Joffreys iced coffee (was feeling the need for a little boost).

- We were back in the garden by 10:01pm to wait for fireworks.  I mentioned earlier I thought the Plaza Garden crowd was very light.  Had plenty of room even at that late timing and found probably the last 1-2 spots on the back rail, but plenty of good options all around.  I could see the garden being more popular than this night as the season moves along and people look for ways to be in the Hub to watch this show, so my experience this night may not be repeatable, hard to say.  But this night was just like my prior MNSSHP dessert parties - a pretty casual, no fuss affair that was definitely not close to capacity relative to a normal HEA night.

I think that covers the basics, let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## dachsie

It tends to look that the first couple of parties seem overly crowded and then things settle down for a few weeks.  Early Sept reports last year were mostly good, except for the Friday nite ones.  Bur who knows if that will be the case this year with SWGE


----------



## GADisneyDad14

I think I may have a problem.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Attended the first party last Friday and went last night as well. All I can say is WOW, what a completely different experience!! Last night was awesome! There had to be almost 40%-50% less people there. My sister kept saying the whole night, now this is how a party should be. We actually had fun unlike last week.  It reminded us of the parties long long long ago when the tickets were limited and not oversold.

Now the question is, was last night an anomaly?


----------



## csusunshine

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Just to document my Plaza Garden Dessert Party times.
> 
> - looked to check in when we arrived at the park just before 8pm, couldn’t check in that early
> 
> - checked in around 9:02pm
> 
> - got a few bites to eat, there’s a restroom in the terrace which is very handy
> 
> - food was plentiful and the seating around was maybe only half to a little more than half full
> 
> - we wanted to chill in the garden for the first parade, moved over there 9:16pm
> 
> - I’ve posted about this in the past, but you are close to the parade from the western side of the garden, but it’s not a great view - too many people on the sidewalk between the garden and the street
> 
> Parade arrived here 9:36pm (which seemed kinda late??)
> 
> View attachment 428819
> 
> Those people right in front are outside the garden but sitting up on a railing. Last year they policed this area and wouldn’t let people sit there, but not this night.
> 
> Another parade pic from the garden location.  Passable but not going to be prime viewing.
> 
> View attachment 428820
> 
> Since we were going to watch the second parade as our “real” parade, we left the garden 9:43pm and did some TOT trails in Tomorrowland, got some water, and a Joffreys iced coffee (was feeling the need for a little boost).
> 
> - We were back in the garden by 10:01pm to wait for fireworks.  I mentioned earlier I thought the Plaza Garden crowd was very light.  Had plenty of room even at that late timing and found probably the last 1-2 spots on the back rail, but plenty of good options all around.  I could see the garden being more popular than this night as the season moves along and people look for ways to be in the Hub to watch this show, so my experience this night may not be repeatable, hard to say.  But this night was just like my prior MNSSHP dessert parties - a pretty casual, no fuss affair that was definitely not close to capacity relative to a normal HEA night.
> 
> I think that covers the basics, let me know if you have any questions.



Thank you for posting this, I am trying to figure out my strategy of dessert party, fireworks, and watching the parade.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

csusunshine said:


> Thank you for posting this, I am trying to figure out my strategy of dessert party, fireworks, and watching the parade.



In full disclosure, I was winging our plan!  

But glad it was helpful.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Castlequeen5 said:


> Do you normally feel "uninspired" at the dessert parties, or was this one different?  I'm still considering this upcharge because of the view.  But I'm justifying it because of the speciality treats.  I figure we would be able to sample several desserts instead of purchasing them separately.  There haven't been enough reviews yet, to really push me one way or the other.



Good question!   Yes, I probably normally feel uninspired about the desserts at the HEA party.  The other park dessert parties put out a better food product, in my opinion.  I do MK for the view, I do the other parks for the food/party/event, if that makes sense.  

It does save you time with this one if you would otherwise buy the treats separately around the park.  I’d much rather have a quick bite than the whole thing, so that works for us.


----------



## Jaimetropmickey

Was at the party last night and had a great time! It was myself (Bo), DH (Duke), DD8 (alien) and DD6 (Gabby Gabby).  Last party was 10 years ago on our Disneymoon.   We had no plan... so we winged it!

Got in quickly at 345, got our bracelets and starter candy bag.  Wish we would have gone for seconds... by far the most interesting candy in the park since it is all new (Hazelnut M&Ms, birthday cake chocolates...)
Used the pre-party time to knock out rides with minimal waits.
Got in line at 650 to meet Lotso.  Waited 20 minutes. 
Rode all three rides with overlays... loved  all 3 of them! Posted times were higher then actual wait times for all but Space.
Did all 3 Dance Parties.  Stayed for 2-3 songs each.  My DD prefered the Monsters.
Found a spot about 20 minutes before the first parade in front of the Prairie Outpost in Frontierland.  DDs were in front, we were in back.  Had the Hades nachoes while waiting... quite good!
Found a spot with a bit of an obstructed view in the hub 15 minutes before the fireworks.  Honestly, I really do not feel the need to see these again. I like lots of spooky music and vilains with my Halloween fireworks 
Did a bit of ToT...  did not have to do many stations since they really gave so much!
Posed for a few magicshots... you do NEED to ask the photographers for these.  They will not automatically do them.
Left at midnight with the crowds to go to POP.  They did a great job with the buses! 
All in all we had a great time.  That being said, I don't feel with APs we get enough out of it. Will probably be another 10 years before our next party   Now the Christmas one... I would do again in a heartbeat!


----------



## mckennarose

GADisneyDad14 said:


> The Plaza Garden itself was not crowded at all. We got to the garden around 10 and got a perfect spot on the back left rail (my preferred location). I thought for sure getting to the garden so late would mean no rail, so I was pleasantly surprised.


How do you think the back rail viewing would be for a shortie, like me?  I'm 5'1 and usually try to get up to the front rail at the HEA party.  I just don't want to rush to grab that spot, especially since we won't know if our party will be crowded or not.

Also, when you checked into the party, was there one check in line for both terrace and garden parties?  When we were there in May there was one check in on the left, closer to the terrace side.

I'm encouraged after reading your review of the fireworks.  I loved Hallowishes also, and will miss the music.


----------



## Disco Lemonade

I would recommend waiting until you are there and make sure weather holds. This was the only negative of our last DW experience. The weather reports were spotty, showing possibility of storms, but not certainty. We bought tickets for that night the day of, and it ended up getting rained out. DW made it very difficult to get refunds for the event. They wouldn’t do it at the resort, so had to go to the park in a horrible storm and wait in line with all of the other disappointed guests. They were reluctant to simply refund the rain out. They wanted to try either giving a replacement ticket for another night or tickets to the park instead. It was our last day at the park, so that didn’t really work. Even before we dealt with that, we heard frustrations of others going through the same thing.


----------



## Selket

autismmom1 said:


> Thank you for posting this, I have cancelled my reservation because this is unacceptable...my son is peanut/tree nut and I won't pay that much money for something that isn't edible.



Unless they change it up for those allergies - it's definitely not worth it.  I'm glad that my son is an older teen now cause had he been like 8 or 9 he'd have been so much more sad about it.  I'm sure you know how that is.   . 



Castlequeen5 said:


> Do you normally feel "uninspired" at the dessert parties, or was this one different?  I'm still considering this upcharge because of the view.  But I'm justifying it because of the speciality treats.  I figure we would be able to sample several desserts instead of purchasing them separately.  There haven't been enough reviews yet, to really push me one way or the other.



I know I've commented extensively about how bad the allergen dessert plate was for my son but ALL of us (4 others) thought the food was really nothing special.   The best thing was a person roasting marshmallows and coating them in chips and graham crackers and some sort of gooey butter cake.   Compared to the other dessert party I did a few years ago (Jingle Bam at DHS) - this was like 25% as nice as that one.   I too had hoped for more dessert sampling but the few things they had I could have bought all the desserts in the park for the price of one party and my family could have split them - lol.  The only specialty dessert I remember was a Sally cake push pop.  There was a Jack figure on top of something which just tasted like sugar - it all tasted like sugar and not much else.    The viewing area though was great I thought - we were at the very first party so that had some value for us with the new fireworks and the tough crowds that night.


----------



## SaraJR

What were the best costumes seen so far?


----------



## Selket

Disco Lemonade said:


> They wanted to try either giving a replacement ticket for another night or tickets to the park instead. It was our last day at the park, so that didn’t really work. Even before we dealt with that, we heard frustrations of others going through the same thing.



We took a one day park ticket once as a rain out replacement ticket and that worked well since we had a one day trip planned before a cruise.   I can see where it wouldn't work generally but if it can set on your MDE account and not expire it would be useful - but I think it expires doesn't it?!   I'm also guessing you cannot apply the value of it to a park ticket if you want to upgrade that ticket.


----------



## Selket

mckennarose said:


> How do you think the back rail viewing would be for a shortie, like me?  I'm 5'1 and usually try to get up to the front rail at the HEA party.  I just don't want to rush to grab that spot, especially since we won't know if our party will be crowded or not.



I was there for the first party this season and the whole front rail was fairly filled with those in ECV's and mobility devices of whatever sort.   The CM's would ask someone to move if another person in a mobility device came in to see the fireworks - even if it was someone's family members.   Perhaps it isn't usually so crowded but if so, just behind that area on the grass seemed to be a good spot - the people behind me stood up when the fireworks started.


----------



## PPFlight75

PolyRob said:


> The ticket for my night was $2.93 less from UT than Disney direct with an AP. I used discounted Disney gift cards so I came out ahead. I also like having the flexibility to work with Disney if an issue comes up. I know tickets are "non-refundable" and "non-transferable," but if you get the right CM anything is possible. I bet I could easily change my night or go from MNSSHP to MVMCP with what I already paid if need be.


I got mine for UT as well and I found the same price difference. It wasn't a huge difference but the UT tickets are refundable if you have them mailed to you. I got mine in 5 days.


----------



## mckennarose

Selket said:


> I was there for the first party this season and the whole front rail was fairly filled with those in ECV's and mobility devices of whatever sort.   The CM's would ask someone to move if another person in a mobility device came in to see the fireworks - even if it was someone's family members.   Perhaps it isn't usually so crowded but if so, just behind that area on the grass seemed to be a good spot - the people behind me stood up when the fireworks started.


Hmmm, that's interesting.  I've not seen any ECV inside the garden where we normally stand, which is all the way to the left and at the front rail.  This is new to me and I guess we'll have to adjust accordingly.


----------



## Cluelyss

@GADisneyDad14 thank you so much for your review. I almost didn’t read your fireworks comments, but then decided I had to, and am feeling much better about the show. While Wishes will always hold a special place in my heart, I will admit that HEA is beautiful and amazing. But I was really worried about losing my Hallowishes, Disney’s best fireworks show IMO. I don’t need to love the new show I just don’t want to hate it! Sounds like I might be ok. Enjoy the rest of your trip!!


----------



## RAPstar

Yay!! My CM friend went to the party yesterday and got me a party MagicBand!! One more month to go!


----------



## Selket

mckennarose said:


> Hmmm, that's interesting.  I've not seen any ECV inside the garden where we normally stand, which is all the way to the left and at the front rail.  This is new to me and I guess we'll have to adjust accordingly.



Ah I thought you meant you had the dessert party garden viewing - sorry!


----------



## FoxC63

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Good question!   So, Jack is just a bit too small and too far away to see with any good entertainment value from the Plaza Garden, in my opinion.  You can see him if you know what to look for, but he easily could be missed.
> 
> The DIS will probably downsize the photo quality too much to really see, but Jack is there at the front of the castle.
> 
> First pic is iPhone x2 zoom, second is no zoom.
> 
> View attachment 428804
> View attachment 428805


I'm actually disappointed with the views of the castle projections of Jack.  I understand we can see the fireworks just fine, I remember that from last year.  With this being a paid up charge I thought we would see everything better from this location, for me that was the point.  I don't have a sweet tooth so the desserts are not what interest me.


----------



## Mrspeaks

Jaimetropmickey said:


> Was at the party last night and had a great time! It was myself (Bo), DH (Duke), DD8 (alien) and DD6 (Gabby Gabby).  Last party was 10 years ago on our Disneymoon.   We had no plan... so we winged it!
> 
> Got in quickly at 345, got our bracelets and starter candy bag.  Wish we would have gone for seconds... by far the most interesting candy in the park since it is all new (Hazelnut M&Ms, birthday cake chocolates...)
> Used the pre-party time to knock out rides with minimal waits.
> Got in line at 650 to meet Lotso.  Waited 20 minutes.
> Rode all three rides with overlays... loved  all 3 of them! Posted times were higher then actual wait times for all but Space.
> Did all 3 Dance Parties.  Stayed for 2-3 songs each.  My DD prefered the Monsters.
> Found a spot about 20 minutes before the first parade in front of the Prairie Outpost in Frontierland.  DDs were in front, we were in back.  Had the Hades nachoes while waiting... quite good!
> Found a spot with a bit of an obstructed view in the hub 15 minutes before the fireworks.  Honestly, I really do not feel the need to see these again. I like lots of spooky music and vilains with my Halloween fireworks
> Did a bit of ToT...  did not have to do many stations since they really gave so much!
> Posed for a few magicshots... you do NEED to ask the photographers for these.  They will not automatically do them.
> Left at midnight with the crowds to go to POP.  They did a great job with the buses!
> All in all we had a great time.  That being said, I don't feel with APs we get enough out of it. Will probably be another 10 years before our next party   Now the Christmas one... I would do again in a heartbeat!


Hi! Could you share how you went about going from the parade in Frontierland to getting your fireworks view? We have the garden party booked and I’m debating canceling and just looking for a spot post parade. We would view in Frontierland too.


----------



## FoxC63

Jaimetropmickey said:


> Was at the party last night and had a great time! It was myself (Bo), DH (Duke), DD8 (alien) and DD6 (Gabby Gabby).  Last party was 10 years ago on our Disneymoon.   We had no plan... so we winged it!
> 
> Found a spot with a bit of an obstructed view in the *hub 15 minutes before the fireworks*.  Honestly, I really do not feel the need to see these again. I like lots of spooky music and vilains with my Halloween fireworks


Were you able to see Jack at the castle?


----------



## Jaimetropmickey

Mrspeaks said:


> Hi! Could you share how you went about going from the parade in Frontierland to getting your fireworks view? We have the garden party booked and I’m debating canceling and just looking for a spot post parade. We would view in Frontierland too.



We went through Pecos Bill to where the bathrooms are.  We then went through Adventure land to the hub.


----------



## Jaimetropmickey

FoxC63 said:


> Were you able to see Jack at the castle?


  I am short, so it was hard to see him above all the tall people   I was able to catch glimpses here and there.


----------



## mckennarose

Selket said:


> Ah I thought you meant you had the dessert party garden viewing - sorry!


I do have Plaza garden viewing...I must not have explained well, sorry about that.  We've done the HEA dessert party, plaza garden viewing, and usually stand at the front rail all the way to the left, but inside the plaza garden viewing section.  That's where I've not seen any ECV's.  I do see ECV's outside the garden directly in front of the Plaza garden, which I think is the regular area for them.  I have just not ever seen so many ECV's inside the plaza garden that they stretched all the way across the front to where I usually stand, which is to the left closest to Main St.  where my little red blob is on the pic of the map below.


----------



## FoxC63

*For those interested in the One Day Memory Maker:*

One Day MM normally costs $69 but if you purchase it *during the party* it's $59 plus you get a free 8x10.   I didn't understand when it was first mentioned a while back but we have TWO DISer's who have confirmed the details.



If you have already purchased the ODMM, you can still purchase this one and use it for the party.  The other ODMM will stay in your account until you're ready to use it and if the price ever goes up you are grandfathered in. 

*EDITED & UPDATED:*
This post has been added to the:  MNSSHP Magic Shot Post


----------



## FoxC63

Jaimetropmickey said:


> I am short, so it was hard to see him above all the tall people   I was able to catch glimpses here and there.



Well that's no good, I'm short too.  So if you have the Plaza package you can't see him there either.  Staking out a spot front & center sounds like the only way to see this new projection.  Hmmm.  Might have to cancel the Plaza.  I'm thinking.... thinking


----------



## Best Aunt

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I think I may have a problem.
> 
> View attachment 428840



Yes, you do have a problem, as this picture clearly illustrates.

Not enough chocolate.

I went to all of the Trick or Treat stops at the first party, filled a jumbo 2.5 gallon zip loc bag.  Then I gave away everything which was not chocolate, as well as the M&Ms and the KitKats.  

That left me with less than a 1 gallon zip log bag of candy.

Not nearly enough Snickers, Dove, Milky Way, 3 Muskateers.

Way too heavy on the Skittles, Lifesavers and Starburst.

(M&Ms set off my TMJ so I can't eat them.)


----------



## Iralyn

FoxC63 said:


> Well that's no good, I'm short too.  So if you have the Plaza package you can't see him there either.  Staking out a spot front & center sounds like the only way to see this new projection.  Hmmm.  Might have to cancel the Plaza.  I'm thinking.... thinking


Just to clarify...I couldn't see him well but I'm pretty sure that Jack was not a projection.  He was the character on stage which is why it is so hard to see him unless you are very close.


----------



## FoxC63

Iralyn said:


> Just to clarify...I couldn't see him well but I'm pretty sure that Jack was not a projection.  He was the character on stage which is why it is so hard to see him unless you are very close.



Thanks for that!  I've been trying not to see or read about the new FW & Parade!  How long is his skit? Is he the only character that comes out?


----------



## Iralyn

FoxC63 said:


> Thanks for that!  I've been trying not to see or read about the new FW & Parade!  How long is his skit? Is he the only character that comes out?


He is the "host" so there most/all the time, I think.  I think he is the only character that is not a projection.  But, as I said, we did not have a clear view of the stage area.


----------



## TheOneWithTheTriplets

Oh man, you guys are getting my hopes up... 

We go Tuesday and, after the first two parties, I was completely ready for heavy crowds despite late August historically being quieter. Now, with such good reports from last night, I've got the "maybe it will be less busy, maybe we'll be able to get more done," floating around in my head. 

I am a firm believer in underpromise and overdeliver, but I'm struggling to keep myself in check this time.

Fingers crossed for Tuesday!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Best Aunt said:


> Yes, you do have a problem, as this picture clearly illustrates.
> 
> Not enough chocolate.



I guess you are right.  DS was frustrated this AM that we didn’t have the “E” and the “R” little Snickers to spell Snickers.


----------



## PPFlight75

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Too tired to write a proper review, but just very happy with our evening.  We (me and DS9) had two main goals - hit every TOT station and get various merchandise such as pins, the Hitchhiking Ghost vessels, etc.  Secondary goals were PhotoPass shots and overlay rides.  Plus parade(s) and fireworks.  So, not crazy goals, but still.
> 
> We did everything we wanted except the rides - although we could have if we had made more of an effort.  Lines were either nonexistent to swift moving for TOT stations.
> 
> Got the three Hitchhiking Ghost things with minimal effort or waits all in the 8-9pm timeframe.  Sort of a pain to carry around the rest of the night, but with no/few people in line, I jumped at the chance early.
> 
> Got our pins and a MB at Frontier Trading Post with no wait around 9ish.
> 
> Will have to go back and remind myself what PhotoPass shots we did, but we did plenty.  Most waits were quite short.
> 
> Navigating the park was pretty easy from my perspective.  We did a Sept Friday party last year  where just getting around was painful - nothing like that tonight in our travels.
> 
> Plaza Garden Viewing dessert party delivered the great view as always, but in some ways I’m not so sure I really needed it.  The Hub was crowded, but it wasn’t crazy crowded.  Seemed like prior MNSSHPs to me just from the looks of things, although hard to really tell when in the garden since you can’t see everything.
> 
> The Plaza Garden itself was not crowded at all.  We got to the garden around 10 and got a perfect spot on the back left rail (my preferred location).  I thought for sure getting to the garden so late would mean no rail, so I was pleasantly surprised.
> 
> Only real complaint of the night was the Plaza Garden desserts!  I do those things more for the viewing than the food anyway, but they just all seemed blah and uninspired to me.   Total sugar bombs.
> 
> (Don’t read this next part if you don’t want to hear about fireworks)
> The new fireworks show has an interesting soundtrack, but man, there’s some serious pyro in my opinion.  No full 180 degree shots but tons of the partial 180 throughout the show.  It felt like a “larger” show than HEA, as it should.  While I won’t be humming the soundtrack tomorrow, two thumbs up from me.  And that’s from someone who passionately loved HalloWishes.
> 
> We don’t really mess with the characters, so I can’t speak to that.
> 
> Didn’t arrive at MK until just before 8pm due to flight delays (don’t do MNSSHP your arrival day, kids).  Although of course I knew the risks when I made the plans.
> 
> Left MK at 12 and back in room at 12:31, so no complaints there.
> 
> Not sure if we just hit a good night or what, but to me this felt just like the early Sept parties we used to do a few years ago before we had to start living with the school calendar.
> 
> Sorry for the ramble, brain is mush.
> 
> Might not answer quickly but happy to answer any questions.


Glad you had a great time. It sounds like a fantastic night! ToT, rides, fireworks, and parade are our goals as well. 
Kids aren't really into characters  or merchandise anymore but I guess that saves us a lot of time and money lol!
Sometimes we watch HEA from the other plaza in front of Caseys. Did you notice if it was open as usual for anyone or was it used for the party?


----------



## FoxC63

Iralyn said:


> He is the "host" so there most/all the time, I think.  I think he is the only character that is not a projection.  But, as I said, we did not have a clear view of the stage area.



I'm reading he's a puppet.


----------



## mckennarose

Iralyn said:


> Just to clarify...I couldn't see him well but I'm pretty sure that Jack was not a projection.  He was the character on stage which is why it is so hard to see him unless you are very close.





FoxC63 said:


> I'm reading he's a puppet.


I heard the same thing!  I was trying to figure out what he was and I only watched one video of the show, so I wasn't sure.


----------



## julie28

FoxC63 said:


> *For those interested in the One Day Memory Maker:*
> 
> One Day MM normally costs $69 but if you purchase it *during the party* it's $59 plus you get a free 8x10.   I didn't understand when it was first mentioned a while back but we have TWO DISer's who have confirmed the details.



Can this be purchased later in the evening after photos have been taken? I’m unsure yet if we’d get enough photos taken to make it worth it for us but would definitely consider going back later in the night to buy it if I knew we had had quite a few done.


----------



## Cluelyss

julie28 said:


> Can this be purchased later in the evening after photos have been taken? I’m unsure yet if we’d get enough photos taken to make it worth it for us but would definitely consider going back later in the night to buy it if I knew we had had quite a few done.


Yep! It actually has to be purchased after you have at least 1 photo taken.


----------



## Disney Addicted

andrniki said:


> Also, anyone wondering about uber from Contemporary, it was amazing!  We watched the last Hocus Pocus show, walked to Contemporary and were picked up 3 minutes after ordering. We were back at out room at Royal Pacific in Universal at 1am!  So fast!



Awesome!  Thanks for posting that.  We will be staying at Cabana Bay.  How is the walk to CR?  Is it clearly marked?  Dark or lite?  Safe and lots of people?  We've never walked there or back before.



Jaimetropmickey said:


> [*]Did all 3 Dance Parties.  Stayed for 2-3 songs each.  My DD prefered the Monsters.



How was the DesceDANCE?  My daughter loves them.  Do they actually come out and dance?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

FWIW, this popped up on my phone a few mins after being in the park last night:



Not exactly target marketing since I’m an AP, but at least a little savings if it is applicable to you.


----------



## Best Aunt

Re the walk from Magic Kingdom to Contemporary Resort:

I haven't done it at night.  During the daylight it was easy enough to see, and there will be other people to point you in the right direction.

I will say that the walk felt much longer than anticipated, so keep that in mind.[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## GADisneyDad14

TheOneWithTheTriplets said:


> Oh man, you guys are getting my hopes up...
> 
> We go Tuesday and, after the first two parties, I was completely ready for heavy crowds despite late August historically being quieter. Now, with such good reports from last night, I've got the "maybe it will be less busy, maybe we'll be able to get more done," floating around in my head.
> 
> I am a firm believer in underpromise and overdeliver, but I'm struggling to keep myself in check this time.
> 
> Fingers crossed for Tuesday!



Always have to be ready for the ebbs and flows of party season, and this thread.  A good plan will always trump whatever conditions you encounter on the ground.  

That being said, I hope you enjoy your party.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

mckennarose said:


> Hmmm, that's interesting.  I've not seen any ECV inside the garden where we normally stand, which is all the way to the left and at the front rail.  This is new to me and I guess we'll have to adjust accordingly.



A good example of how things are always changing.  Last night when we entered the garden, the only thing the CM said was we could sit anywhere except for i. front of the taped line at the front of the garden (meaning, the front towards the castle).

Upon further review, they had a tape line across the whole front of the garden.

I was confused as to why, but I didn’t stop to watch if it was for ECVs or what?  I was thinking it was maybe to allow CMs and security a path to move around freely in the garden, but maybe not? 

This is a pic of what I’m taking about. She said don’t sit/stand in front of the tape line.


----------



## FoxC63

julie28 said:


> Can this be purchased later in the evening after photos have been taken? I’m unsure yet if we’d get enough photos taken to make it worth it for us but would definitely consider going back later in the night to buy it if I knew we had had quite a few done.



Plus I'd want to make sure the photos are actually worth purchasing.  Many of mine from last year were blurry AND missing as in Photopass was not able to find them after doing a search!  I believe someone here has already posted their photos where useless.  Now that's frustrating!


----------



## mckennarose

GADisneyDad14 said:


> A good example of how things are always changing.  Last night when we entered the garden, the only thing the CM said was we could sit anywhere except for i. front of the taped line at the front of the garden (meaning, the front towards the castle).
> 
> Upon further review, they had a tape line across the whole front of the garden.
> 
> I was confused as to why, but I didn’t stop to watch if it was for ECVs or what?  I was thinking it was maybe to allow CMs and security a path to move around freely in the garden, but maybe not?
> 
> This is a pic of what I’m taking about. She said don’t sit/stand in front of the tape line.
> View attachment 428929


Wow!  That's the first I've seen that also.  We usually go right up to the rail to watch.


----------



## suemom2kay

Disney Addicted said:


> How is the walk to CR?  Is it clearly marked?  Dark or lite?  Safe and lots of people?  We've never walked there or back before.



It is a well lit but not bright sidewalk from CR all the way past the buses. You do have to cross a busy road at a crosswalk with a traffic light. It is an easy walk. We’ve used it many times leaving at park close.


----------



## suemom2kay

mckennarose said:


> Wow!  That's the first I've seen that also.  We usually go right up to the rail to watch.


When I went to PGV in July, the right side of the rail was for ECV’s. IIRC it was just the right side. We were actually able to move up to the rail once it started as it wasn’t filled with ECV’s. YMMV.


----------



## OhhBother

mckennarose said:


> Wow!  That's the first I've seen that also.  We usually go right up to the rail to watch.



It's where they're putting ECVs and wheelchairs. I was in a wheelchair for the first party due to a bum Achilles. The attendant took us right up to the railing. Unfortunately, there was an obstruction right in front of me, so I could see nothing. So my husband and I left the area and went to the back where we could see better.


----------



## sofieballgame

We'll be going in the middle of September for the first time—will we be able to get party MagicBands?


----------



## Soph&HanMom

My view on 8/23 from the hub. I stood in front of the planter to the left of the Partners statue. This is zoomed in on my phone. Jack comes out tells part of the story and then goes away until the end
M


----------



## FoxC63

sofieballgame said:


> We'll be going in the middle of September for the first time—will we be able to get party MagicBands?



I don't have exact dates when Exclusive items sold out last year but some items were reported here as selling out during mid September.


2018 Merchandise LINK


----------



## Kc0912

Hi everyone. Thanks to all who have shared trip reports on this thread so far. We are going to the Nov 1st Party & our FP day is next week. I will follow this thread over the next couple of months. But wanting some feedback on the below so far please.
We will have a PH park ticket (planning on EEMH at SW:GE that morning- and hoping to leave at 9) before retreating back to the hotel that morning for a nap. We will then go to WL and have lunch at Geyser Point around 12:00. We are a honeymooning couple (31 & 30) so are fairly fit, fast walkers etc. We are hoping to have the same spot on Main Street for Fireworks, Hocus Pocus & Boo To You (second parade). 

Is the below plan realistic?

Enter around 1:30-1:45.
*Fast passes:
1:15-2:15*- 7DMT (if not available BTMR)
*2:15-3:15*- Peter Pan.
*3:15-4:15*- Haunted Mansion.

*3:45pm* - be ready to walk through party bypass. Take photos through Bypass (eg. Pumpkin)
*4:45pm* - line up for 7 Dwarves M&G
Be done with Dwarves by hopefully 6:45?
*7:00- 8:00*- Get the wedding Cake & share while watching Madame Carlotta outside HM. Ride PotC
*8:00*- Gaston & Belle (not a must do). Mad Tea Party.
*When done:* Space Mountain (Trick or Treat or Monsters Inc Dance Party if time).
*9:45*- find fireworks spot. (immediately after Boo 2 You #1). Partner statue (stand behind a trash can?) or Casey’s Corner.
*10: 15-*Fireworks
*10:45-*Villain stage show 
*11:15-*Boo 2 You Parade
After Boo2You- Trick or Treat if time.


----------



## Best Aunt

Kc0912 said:


> Hi everyone. Thanks to all who have shared trip reports on this thread so far. We are going to the Nov 1st Party & our FP day is next week. I will follow this thread over the next couple of months. But wanting some feedback on the below so far please.
> We will have a PH park ticket (planning on EEMH at SW:GE that morning- and hoping to leave at 9) before retreating back to the hotel that morning for a nap. We will then go to WL and have lunch at Geyser Point around 12:00. We are a honeymooning couple (31 & 30) so are fairly fit, fast walkers etc. We are hoping to have the same spot on Main Street for Fireworks, Hocus Pocus & Boo To You (second parade).
> 
> Is the below plan realistic?
> 
> Enter around 1:30-1:45.
> *Fast passes:
> 1:15-2:15*- 7DMT (if not available BTMR)
> *2:15-3:15*- Peter Pan.
> *3:15-4:15*- Haunted Mansion.
> 
> *3:45pm* - be ready to walk through party bypass. Take photos through Bypass (eg. Pumpkin)
> *4:45pm* - line up for 7 Dwarves M&G
> Be done with Dwarves by hopefully 6:45?
> *7:00- 8:00*- Get the wedding Cake & share while watching Madame Carlotta outside HM. Ride PotC
> *8:00*- Gaston & Belle (not a must do). Mad Tea Party.
> *When done:* Space Mountain (Trick or Treat or Monsters Inc Dance Party if time).
> *9:45*- find fireworks spot. (immediately after Boo 2 You #1). Partner statue (stand behind a trash can?) or Casey’s Corner.
> *10: 15-*Fireworks
> *10:45-*Villain stage show
> *11:15-*Boo 2 You Parade
> After Boo2You- Trick or Treat if time.



I met Gaston and Belle at last year’s party.  The line moves very slowly because Gaston is very chatty.  So don’t be deceived by the line if it seems fairly short.


----------



## JustCurious23

Hi guys helping a friend plan his night. 

How early for a decent firweworks spot in the hub? It doesnt have to be the ultimate prime spot but something kinda center without major obstruction. I'm guessing the grassy area in front of caseys is fine if its not reserved for anything right? I've got 45 minutes budgeted on his plan for a spot will that be enough?  Thanks.


----------



## lilmape

I’ve read a few people saying to meet them during a parade or fireworks because the line shrinks.


----------



## Kc0912

Best Aunt said:


> I met Gaston and Belle at last year’s party.  The line moves very slowly because Gaston is very chatty.  So don’t be deceived by the line if it seems fairly short.



Thank you for that- that’s great advice. They are a priority B for the night, we have another whole MK day and an Epcot day where we can meet them separately. Do you find the interaction between them worth meeting them together? I might jump in line for Pirates immediately after Dwarves. If we get the overlay characters- awesome. If not- no biggie. And then only bother with Gaston and Belle if we can be done with Pirates, wedding cake & Carlotta by 7:30. That would give us 2hr 15 min for Space Mountain, TeaCups & Gaston and Belle which should be plenty?


----------



## Best Aunt

Kc0912 said:


> Thank you for that- that’s great advice. They are a priority B for the night, we have another whole MK day and an Epcot day where we can meet them separately. Do you find the interaction between them worth meeting them together? I might jump in line for Pirates immediately after Dwarves. If we get the overlay characters- awesome. If not- no biggie. And then only bother with Gaston and Belle if we can be done with Pirates, wedding cake & Carlotta by 7:30. That would give us 2hr 15 min for Space Mountain, TeaCups & Gaston and Belle which should be plenty?



Well, it was fun to interact with Belle and Gaston together, but I’m not sure it felt worth the wait.  He was talking about why they should be together and she was talking about why she didn’t want that.  I did get to express my opinion, but a lot of the interaction was between them rather than me interacting with them.


----------



## yulilin3

Quick report.  We did the party last night (friday) and omg what a difference a week made.  It was very nice,  busy but not crowded.
Entered at 6:30pm no lines,  went to jungle cruise ToT and got our first handful of candy at 6:50, walked to pirates,  walked on and had a pirate in the queue, one after the big ship and one before the burning scene.  Super fun.
All ToT lines were short,  saw cadaver Dans , got constance cake (delicious. Nice and light) and ate it while watching madame carlotta at hm. No line for maleficent soft served, saw the stepsisters roaming in fantasyland.  Grabbed a spot at the flag pole for the first parade,  I was shocked at how empty main street was.  Got busier around 9pm. Walked up mid MS for a spot for fireworks,  not shoulder to shoulder,  actually plenty of space,  perfect view of the projections and fireworks,  had to get on tiptoes to see Jack.
Meandered for more candy and then went to sleepy hollow at 11pm, bought the waffle and soft served (loved it) and a front row spot for 2nd parade.
Walked behind the parade to get a spot for the midnight show of hocus pocus.
A perfect night


----------



## Jaimetropmickey

How was the DesceDANCE?  My daughter loves them.  Do they actually come out and dance?
[/QUOTE]

My DDs and I were not familiar with the Descendants before this trip.  At the party there was a DJ and one other girl that was dressed up but did not look like the main characters seen on the posters.  These two and a few cast members from Cosmic Rays interacted with the kids.  My DDs enjoyed the interaction and music choices.


----------



## cwis

yulilin3 said:


> Quick report.  We did the party last night (friday) and omg what a difference a week made.  It was very nice,  busy but not crowded.
> Entered at 6:30pm no lines,  went to jungle cruise ToT and got our first handful of candy at 6:50, walked to pirates,  walked on and had a pirate in the queue, one after the big ship and one before the burning scene.  Super fun.
> All ToT lines were short,  saw cadaver Dans , got constance cake (delicious. Nice and light) and ate it while watching madame carlotta at hm. No line for maleficent soft served, saw the stepsisters roaming in fantasyland.  Grabbed a spot at the flag pole for the first parade,  I was shocked at how empty main street was.  Got busier around 9pm. Walked up mid MS for a spot for fireworks,  not shoulder to shoulder,  actually plenty of space,  perfect view of the projections and fireworks,  had to get on tiptoes to see Jack.
> Meandered for more candy and then went to sleepy hollow at 11pm, bought the waffle and soft served (loved it) and a front row spot for 2nd parade.
> Walked behind the parade to get a spot for the midnight show of hocus pocus.
> A perfect night



Did the same party. We stopped doing the first nights because they are always so crowded, all the would-be-influencers seems to be thinking they need to be there first night or their quest is lost.

Would redo again next year without an hesitation, there's a whole difference between a date that is sold out and one you actually have fresh air around everywhere!

Just to highlight it, we went to the hub to see the new fireworks like, 10 minutes before showtime, and grabbed a perfect spot, aligned with Jack and the castle, with nobody in between (not even kids-on-shoulders).


----------



## lovingeire

Best Aunt said:


> Yes, you do have a problem, as this picture clearly illustrates.
> 
> Not enough chocolate.
> 
> I went to all of the Trick or Treat stops at the first party, filled a jumbo 2.5 gallon zip loc bag.  Then I gave away everything which was not chocolate, as well as the M&Ms and the KitKats.
> 
> That left me with less than a 1 gallon zip log bag of candy.
> 
> Not nearly enough Snickers, Dove, Milky Way, 3 Muskateers.
> 
> Way too heavy on the Skittles, Lifesavers and Starburst.
> 
> (M&Ms set off my TMJ so I can't eat them.)



This is my problem too.  Slow your roll on the sticky Skittles and Starburst and SHOW ME THE CHOCOLATE! 



Best Aunt said:


> Re the walk from Magic Kingdom to Contemporary Resort:
> 
> I haven't done it at night.  During the daylight it was easy enough to see, and there will be other people to point you in the right direction.
> 
> I will say that the walk felt much longer than anticipated, so keep that in mind.


[/QUOTE]
[/QUOTE]

The path is well lit and easy to navigate.  It's not far and the Contemporary is in view the whole time so very easy to get to.  Just mind the crosswalk and you'll be good to go!


----------



## cgh

We go to our first party ever on Friday. I'm hoping that with galaxy's edge and food and wine it won't be too bad. Love hearing how quiet it was!!

Weird question, but you take a handful of candy at each place?  It seems you just need to go to a few trick or treat places and are fine.  We are 3 adults and 2 kids (one with allergies). I figured we'd all trick or treat for a shorter time so we could do everything else.  The parade is a priority.


----------



## Iralyn

cgh said:


> Weird question, but you take a handful of candy at each place?  It seems you just need to go to a few trick or treat places and are fine.  We are 3 adults and 2 kids (one with allergies). I figured we'd all trick or treat for a shorter time so we could do everything else.  The parade is a priority.



Yeah, we did the bypass and got first bunch of candy, then did Monsters Laugh Floor later where you get candy twice.  Then cashed in daughter's allergy tokens and we had more than enough treats!


----------



## cgh

I'm going back and reading everything to figure out the bypass.  We are entering the park at 2 (DVC) 
and have dinner reservations at 5 at skippers canteen.


----------



## cwis

Best Aunt said:


> Re the walk from Magic Kingdom to Contemporary Resort:
> 
> I haven't done it at night.  During the daylight it was easy enough to see, and there will be other people to point you in the right direction.
> 
> I will say that the walk felt much longer than anticipated, so keep that in mind.



Always fastest than taking transportation to another resort. We've done that the year before, the walk is easy and fairly well lit.


----------



## cwis

cgh said:


> I'm going back and reading everything to figure out the bypass.  We are entering the park at 2 (DVC)
> and have dinner reservations at 5 at skippers canteen.



If you mean the Main Street U.S.A. bypass, you cannot go wrong as there is a wall of cast members to help.


----------



## cwis

cgh said:


> We go to our first party ever on Friday. I'm hoping that with galaxy's edge and food and wine it won't be too bad. Love hearing how quiet it was!!
> 
> Weird question, but you take a handful of candy at each place?  It seems you just need to go to a few trick or treat places and are fine.  We are 3 adults and 2 kids (one with allergies). I figured we'd all trick or treat for a shorter time so we could do everything else.  The parade is a priority.



The tricks or treat locations do not give away the same stuff. If you're into compotes, go to Carrousel of Progress as that's all they have (if you're not into compotes, this advice has just saved you 5 minute of your time).


----------



## cgh

Okay, I'm clueless clearly. Compotes? Jam?  That's interesting that each place has something different.  I'm working through this thread.

Bypass of mainstreet? Is that when you enter?  Is it clear?  We will enter at 2, have dinner, and might back track.

And party sorceror's card. Is that just ready at 7?  reading everything and figuring out the plan.


----------



## cwis

cgh said:


> Okay, I'm clueless clearly. Compotes? Jam?  That's interesting that each place has something different.  I'm working through this thread.
> 
> Bypass of mainstreet? Is that when you enter?  Is it clear?  We will enter at 2, have dinner, and might back track.
> 
> And party sorceror's card. Is that just ready at 7?  reading everything and figuring out the plan.



Do not try to over-plan your party. Cast members are lovely as usual and will direct you while in the Park if you need any help.

At some point in the afternoon, Guest Flow will change how guests enter the park. That's irrelevant for guests entering before that time (I guess at 2pm you will enter the park as usual), if you do enter the park after that time, you will get redirected to an area that is backstage but often used as a bypass, or overflow if you will, east of Main Street U.S.A. That is where they give you your first bag of candies. If you happen to enter the party before the bypass is open, you can collect your wristband and first bag of candy at several locations, I do remember there is one right before Monster Inc. Laugh Floors but there are to be others.

Not been to the Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom to ask for the card, but I'll believe it is available only when the party starts. Maybe a few minutes before 7pm, as long as you have your wristband (which, at this time, you should have).


----------



## lilmape

cgh said:


> Okay, I'm clueless clearly. Compotes? Jam?  That's interesting that each place has something different.  I'm working through this thread.
> 
> Bypass of mainstreet? Is that when you enter?  Is it clear?  We will enter at 2, have dinner, and might back track.
> 
> And party sorceror's card. Is that just ready at 7?  reading everything and figuring out the plan.




Fruit packets. You can get the card earlier. If you turn right as if you’re going to go behind the theatre (where you meet tink and Mickey) you’ll see the bypass. It just allows you to miss the crowds on main street and folks are there to direct you. But I don’t believe it’s open until closer to 4... I could be wrong ...


----------



## cwis

lilmape said:


> Fruit packets. You can get the card earlier. If you turn right as if you’re going to go behind the theatre (where you meet tink and Mickey) you’ll see the bypass. It just allows you to miss the crowds on main street and folks are there to direct you. But I don’t believe it’s open until closer to 4... I could be wrong ...



The bypass is not an “option”: when it's closed you can't use it, when it's open the cast members will not let you not use it.

Once again, there is a “wall” of cast members almost holding hands and making sure you go the right way. This is the spot you cannot get lost or confused once you're there.


----------



## Mango7100

Anyone met Minnie at the party? When does she start and what is her average wait time? I believe she is wearing her witch costume, so my daughter wants to meet her since she is wearing one too. Thanks!


----------



## mamamelody2

Love reading that last night's party was better!  Hoping ours is great on 9/2!  And perhaps 9/6, waiting to see how the week goes.


----------



## cgh

Okay great thank you! What  I mean by plan is a loose plan.  Ie. knowing what's open where and figuring out where we'll begin.  We will go with the flow as well, but will make sure we get our priorities.


----------



## lilmape

mamamelody2 said:


> Love reading that last night's party was better!  Hoping ours is great on 9/2!  And perhaps 9/6, waiting to see how the week goes.



Me too! Already have tickets for 9/2 but may add 9/6! Fingers crossed for good weather and low crowds.


----------



## andrniki

Disney Addicted said:


> Awesome!  Thanks for posting that.  We will be staying at Cabana Bay.  How is the walk to CR?  Is it clearly marked?  Dark or lite?  Safe and lots of people?  We've never walked there or back before.!



It's a 5 minute walk, fairly lit for the most part and with some signs.  Just follow everyone else!

Going there, when the gate attendant asked why we were going to the Contemporary, I said "Dining".  That satisfied them and they let us in.  You'll get dropped at the front entrance/ lobby.  Walk past the Contemporary's bus stop and follow the path to Magic Kingdom.  Another bonus - you use Contemporary's security check so it's pretty fast with so few people compared to the security check for all the other people!

Going back, stay to the left when exiting the park and follow the sign for Contemporary path, not resort buses.  Then retrace your path.  We ordered our uber in front of the lobby along with about 5 other families.  No problems!


----------



## andrniki

SaraJR said:


> What were the best costumes seen so far?


Someone dressed up as a ghost version of Dreamfinder last night and he had a little Figment with him!  Very creative!


----------



## andrniki

cgh said:


> Weird question, but you take a handful of candy at each place?  It seems you just need to go to a few trick or treat places and are fine.


I just wanted to add that the CMs put the candy in your bags.  Some give 2 or 3 pieces.  Some give handfuls.  Luck of the draw . If we see a CM getting their barrel replenished, we always pick that line over the other line because they might be more generous!


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Regarding the live actors on the Pirates ride:

If I understand correctly, they start at 7PM, not before?

Also, how late do they stay? If I get in line for the Pirates ride shortly before the park closes, will the live actors still be there?


----------



## lvcourtneyy

DaisyDuck001 said:


> Regarding the live actors on the Pirates ride:
> 
> If I understand correctly, they start at 7PM, not before?
> 
> Also, how late do they stay? If I get in line for the Pirates ride shortly before the park closes, will the live actors still be there?



Correct they start at 7 pm. They should be there until the ride closes.


----------



## Best Aunt

cgh said:


> Weird question, but you take a handful of candy at each place?  It seems you just need to go to a few trick or treat places and are fine.  We are 3 adults and 2 kids (one with allergies). I figured we'd all trick or treat for a shorter time so we could do everything else.  The parade is a priority.


Re taking the candy: Somebody already answered this.  You do not take the candy.  There will be castmembers standing next to barrels of candy.  They put the candy into your bag.



cgh said:


> I'm going back and reading everything to figure out the bypass.  We are entering the park at 2 (DVC)
> and have dinner reservations at 5 at skippers canteen.



Re the Bypass: Last year and this year, I entered the party after 6:00.  The cast members said nothing about the Bypass.  This year I asked a cast member and they pointed me in the right direction.  You get a packet which has a few larger pieces of candy in it.  You can get a treat bag there, but I think you can get a treat bag at any trick or treat location.  There are a few photo ops but no Magic Shots.  I don't think it's a big deal if you skip the Bypass.  Since you are entering at 2:00, there are places inside the park where you get your party wristband.  You don't have to go all the way back to the park entrance, so you might decide to skip the bypass.



cgh said:


> Okay, I'm clueless clearly. Compotes? Jam?  That's interesting that each place has something different.  I'm working through this thread.
> 
> Bypass of mainstreet? Is that when you enter?  Is it clear?  We will enter at 2, have dinner, and might back track.
> 
> And party sorceror's card. Is that just ready at 7?



By "compotes" the person meant GoGo Squeeze applesauce.

I got the sorcerer's card before 7:00 pm.  There were cast members standing outside the fire station giving them out.  They mark your wristband when they give you one to make sure you do not get more than one.


----------



## Dug720

Best Aunt said:


> By "compotes" the person meant GoGo Squeeze applesauce



They are giving that nasty stuff out to everyone this year and not just foisting it on those of us with allergies? When I “redeemed” my tokens last year, I told them none of that, they brought it anyway, and I left it on the desk. Gross!


----------



## lovingeire

Dug720 said:


> They are giving that nasty stuff out to everyone this year and not just foisting it on those of us with allergies? When I “redeemed” my tokens last year, I told them none of that, they brought it anyway, and I left it on the desk. Gross!



Ironically my son, on the autism spectrum, loves these!  When I get them at Disney races I bring them all home to him.  He'll be in heaven between races and the party!


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Dug720 said:


> They are giving that nasty stuff out to everyone this year and not just foisting it on those of us with allergies? When I “redeemed” my tokens last year, I told them none of that, they brought it anyway, and I left it on the desk. Gross!



I enjoy it . I think it’s nice there’s an option other than just candy. If you don’t, skip the COP TOT location.


----------



## Mambo Junkie

My girls love it! We find it at the grocery store, and usually have to search for it. I'm hoping they have more this year.


----------



## elsbit

Do you have to have the allergy token to get the applesauce instead of candy? I want both candy AND applesauce. My kids like them in their lunches and as a snack, so I might as well stock up and get some of my grocery shopping done on vacation!


----------



## Disneymom1126

It’s been a few days, but I wanted to share our experience for the party on Tuesday the 20th. It may be especially helpful for anyone who is focused on rides and shows. Overall, we had a great time, but it was a bit different to me this year compared to previous (this was our 4th MNSSHP). Specifically:

1. It felt more crowded and I don’t say that lightly. We have been to sold out nights and this felt as crowded if not more...on a Tuesday in late August. I was surprised and they were checking wristbands regularly so these weren’t day guests who stayed.

2. The fireworks show looked like they added fireworks and music to a Disney junior episode. It was oddly upbeat and the music choices were strange...really missed grim grinning ghosts as part of it. We loved hallowishes so this was a let down.

3. Lines for everything were longer. We got everything done we wanted to do, but we also know what we are doing so we had a good plan. I can see it being really frustrating for anyone who didn’t have a plan.

Here is what we did:

- Arrived at MK at 3:30. They let us in at about 3:50.

-  Took some pics as we walked through the party entrance area.

- used FP for Buzz (3:20-4:20)
- rode people mover
- used FP for Tomorrowland speedway (4:20-5:20)
- did laugh floor
- grabbed a drink (it was super hot!)
- used FP for Space Mountain (5:30-6:00)
- grabbed a quick dinner at Cosmic Rays
- met up with some friends we learned were there and took some pics 

- rode Aladdin's carpets
- was going to ride pirates but line looked crazy so we didn’t at that time
- rode Splash Mountain
- rode Thunder Mountain
- got frozen apple cider and Carmel pretzels in Frontierland  
*note this was about 8:30 because my daughter has a daily med she takes at that time. Pecos Bills seemed understaffed or was just really slow. I was in just to get some cups of water and it took me like 15 min only to learn they had them sitting off to the right and you could just grab them

- rode pirates
- rode haunted mansion 
- rode it’s a small world
- headed to find a spot for fireworks - we got a spot at about 9:45 in the fenced garden area near Casey’s. People usually sit, but they all stood so we stood too. Had a great view and with it being so hot was glad we weren’t shoulder to shoulder with people.

- went to liberty square area to get a spot for the 2nd parade. It was nice because the kids sat right where they put the rope up and the adults sat on the benches they have right there (in front of where they usually have the little market in liberty square). We could keep an eye on kids and not have to sit on the ground. People stood in front of us right before the parade started, but the kids could see and I still had a view when I did stand up so it was fine with me. Also sitting on the bench was more important to me than filling in the space in front of me lol...I could have stood right behind the girls about 10 min before parade started and had front row view). Some people who were sitting like we were then sat on the back of the benches with feet on the seat of the bench when the parade started and CMs didn’t make a big deal of it.

- rode Peter Pan
- rode 7DMT *note they had the wait posted at 55 minutes...my guess is to dissuade people from getting in the line. We only waited 15 and got in the line at 11:55pm. 
- left the party (last show was ending as we were exiting 7DMT)

Some other observations - people as per usual never cease to amaze me - as we walked through the Peter Pan que there were hundreds of candy wrappers on the ground in the darlings bedroom scene room...and I’m not exaggerating. I felt bad for those who were going to have to clean that up!

Lines for rides were typically posted at 25 minutes, but we waited more like 10-15. Obviously not bad at all compared to wait times during the day, but in past years we have walked on to the point of riding things like BTMRR and Splash multiple times in a row with only having to walk the que and get on...that was not the case for us this year. Only thing that was walk on was it’s a small world.

We won’t do a party in August again...I knew it would be hot, but it was pretty miserable with the humidity even after midnight. We made the best of it and none of us complained, but it wouldn’t be my choice again! My favorite ride of the night was the boat ride back to the resort cause there was a cool breeze lol.

I hope this is helpful for others!


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

Disneymom1126 said:


> It’s been a few days, but I wanted to share our experience for the party on Tuesday the 20th. It may be especially helpful for anyone who is focused on rides and shows. Overall, we had a great time, but it was a bit different to me this year compared to previous (this was our 4th MNSSHP). Specifically:
> 
> 1. It felt more crowded and I don’t say that lightly. We have been to sold out nights and this felt as crowded if not more...on a Tuesday in late August. I was surprised and they were checking wristbands regularly so these weren’t day guests who stayed.
> 
> 2. The fireworks show looked like they added fireworks and music to a Disney junior episode. It was oddly upbeat and the music choices were strange...really missed grim grinning ghosts as part of it. We loved hallowishes so this was a let down.
> 
> 3. Lines for everything were longer. We got everything done we wanted to do, but we also know what we are doing so we had a good plan. I can see it being really frustrating for anyone who didn’t have a plan.
> 
> Here is what we did:
> 
> - Arrived at MK at 3:30. They let us in at about 3:50.
> 
> -  Took some pics as we walked through the party entrance area.
> 
> - used FP for Buzz (3:20-4:20)
> - rode people mover
> - used FP for Tomorrowland speedway (4:20-5:20)
> - did laugh floor
> - grabbed a drink (it was super hot!)
> - used FP for Space Mountain (5:30-6:00)
> - grabbed a quick dinner at Cosmic Rays
> - met up with some friends we learned were there and took some pics
> 
> - rode Aladdin's carpets
> - was going to ride pirates but line looked crazy so we didn’t at that time
> - rode Splash Mountain
> - rode Thunder Mountain
> - got frozen apple cider and Carmel pretzels in Frontierland
> *note this was about 8:30 because my daughter has a daily med she takes at that time. Pecos Bills seemed understaffed or was just really slow. I was in just to get some cups of water and it took me like 15 min only to learn they had them sitting off to the right and you could just grab them
> 
> - rode pirates
> - rode haunted mansion
> - rode it’s a small world
> - headed to find a spot for fireworks - we got a spot at about 9:45 in the fenced garden area near Casey’s. People usually sit, but they all stood so we stood too. Had a great view and with it being so hot was glad we weren’t shoulder to shoulder with people.
> 
> - went to liberty square area to get a spot for the 2nd parade. It was nice because the kids sat right where they put the rope up and the adults sat on the benches they have right there (in front of where they usually have the little market in liberty square). We could keep an eye on kids and not have to sit on the ground. People stood in front of us right before the parade started, but the kids could see and I still had a view when I did stand up so it was fine with me. Also sitting on the bench was more important to me than filling in the space in front of me lol...I could have stood right behind the girls about 10 min before parade started and had front row view). Some people who were sitting like we were then sat on the back of the benches with feet on the seat of the bench when the parade started and CMs didn’t make a big deal of it.
> 
> - rode Peter Pan
> - rode 7DMT *note they had the wait posted at 55 minutes...my guess is to dissuade people from getting in the line. We only waited 15 and got in the line at 11:55pm.
> - left the party (last show was ending as we were exiting 7DMT)
> 
> Some other observations - people as per usual never cease to amaze me - as we walked through the Peter Pan que there were hundreds of candy wrappers on the ground in the darlings bedroom scene room...and I’m not exaggerating. I felt bad for those who were going to have to clean that up!
> 
> Lines for rides were typically posted at 25 minutes, but we waited more like 10-15. Obviously not bad at all compared to wait times during the day, but in past years we have walked on to the point of riding things like BTMRR and Splash multiple times in a row with only having to walk the que and get on...that was not the case for us this year. Only thing that was walk on was it’s a small world.
> 
> We won’t do a party in August again...I knew it would be hot, but it was pretty miserable with the humidity even after midnight. We made the best of it and none of us complained, but it wouldn’t be my choice again! My favorite ride of the night was the boat ride back to the resort cause there was a cool breeze lol.
> 
> I hope this is helpful for others!


This is similar to what I’m hoping to accomplish so super helpful for me.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Cluelyss

cwis said:


> The bypass is not an “option”: when it's closed you can't use it, when it's open the cast members will not let you not use it.
> 
> Once again, there is a “wall” of cast members almost holding hands and making sure you go the right way. This is the spot you cannot get lost or confused once you're there.


That’s not quite true. While CMs will point you toward the bypass, you don’t have to take it. We’ve entered the park via Main Street on many occasions.


----------



## Cluelyss

elsbit said:


> Do you have to have the allergy token to get the applesauce instead of candy? I want both candy AND applesauce. My kids like them in their lunches and as a snack, so I might as well stock up and get some of my grocery shopping done on vacation!


Nope, the applesauce is all they’re passing out at COP. Go through the line as often as you like!


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

Disneymom1126 said:


> - headed to find a spot for fireworks - *we got a spot at about 9:45 in the fenced garden area near Casey’s.* People usually sit, but they all stood so we stood too. Had a great view and with it being so hot was glad we weren’t shoulder to shoulder with people.


Thank you for your review! I wanted to bold this part as I’ve seen a few others ask if it was open, but haven’t seen an answer since the first party.


----------



## cwis

Cluelyss said:


> That’s not quite true. While CMs will point you toward the bypass, you don’t have to take it. We’ve entered the park via Main Street on many occasions.



Maybe there is a time at which they start the Main Street clearance. All people on Main Street were flowing out when we were directed to use the bypass.


----------



## Selket

mckennarose said:


> I do have Plaza garden viewing...I must not have explained well, sorry about that.  We've done the HEA dessert party, plaza garden viewing, and usually stand at the front rail all the way to the left, but inside the plaza garden viewing section.  That's where I've not seen any ECV's.  I do see ECV's outside the garden directly in front of the Plaza garden, which I think is the regular area for them.  I have just not ever seen so many ECV's inside the plaza garden that they stretched all the way across the front to where I usually stand,



Ah ok...makes sense!  I was at the first MNSSHP of the season and perhaps I did see all the way down the length of the railing but it was super crowded in there so perhaps there were spots all the way to the end closer to main street.  In any case, I'd think that unless you're going to the Oct. 31st party or maybe the one before, it won't be as crowded as it was for us.   Yes there is a HC viewing area right across the walkway - it was entertaining watching people trying to get in there 1 minute before the fireworks started - lol!

I'll add that I was sitting on my scooter at the railing and I had no idea Jack Skellington was at the bottom of the castle.  I had a pretty good view otherwise.   You might miss what's towards the bottom of the castle but I'm thinking you still might be able to see it all!


----------



## ksromack

Wow!  A gal leaves the thread for a few days and she misses out of 20+ pages!  I have some catching up to do!  We fly out at o-dark thirty tomorrow morning....and I am working today   I pretty much ready to throw everything in the suitcase but dh isn't so I'm going to have to watch him pack to make sure he's "covered" appropriately, lol!

I do have a question about party merchandise.  I probably should know this but I've only shopped for this stuff at the Emporium.  Does Storybook Circus have the exact same stuff as the Emporium?  I think it would work out with our plan to shop at SC but I don't want to miss anything.  Interested in the pins, mainly.


----------



## rlk

mckennarose said:


> do have Plaza garden viewing...I must not have explained well, sorry about that. We've done the HEA dessert party, plaza garden viewing, and usually stand at the front rail all the way to the left, but inside the plaza garden viewing section. That's where I've not seen any ECV's. I do see ECV's outside the garden directly in front of the Plaza garden, which I think is the regular area for them. I have just not ever seen so many ECV's inside the plaza garden that they stretched all the way across the front to where I usually stand, which is to the left closest to Main St. where my little red blob is on the pic of the map below



If we pay for the Plaza Fireworks Party within the MNSSHP and want to stand at the front rail, we are now out of luck?  I understand having a spot for ECV's and wheelchairs, but I don't think that spot should be in an area that is exclusive to an upcharge event.


----------



## Best Aunt

ksromack said:


> Wow!  A gal leaves the thread for a few days and she misses out of 20+ pages!  I have some catching up to do!  We fly out at o-dark thirty tomorrow morning....and I am working today   I pretty much ready to throw everything in the suitcase but dh isn't so I'm going to have to watch him pack to make sure he's "covered" appropriately, lol!
> 
> I do have a question about party merchandise.  I probably should know this but I've only shopped for this stuff at the Emporium.  Does Storybook Circus have the exact same stuff as the Emporium?  I think it would work out with our plan to shop at SC but I don't want to miss anything.  Interested in the pins, mainly.



I think the cast member Big Top Souvenirs said they had everything the Emporium had but I am not positive.  Some stuff was in the back of the store and some stuff was behind the register which is on the left wall.


----------



## mcharnde

Any recommendations on where to sit for the parade so we can see Nick and Judy beforehand?  I know it's on Main St. but didn't know if there is a section that would be best to try and jockey a spot for.


----------



## PPFlight75

Hi! We are attending 9/20 and I'm trying to figure out our timing and location for the parade and fireworks and I have a few questions.
 I was thinking about watching the 9:15 parade from the area around the bridge from Frontierland. Is that a good spot?
I thought we could watch from there and then scoot over to secure a spot for the fireworks. 
Is the plaza viewing area in front of Caseys still open during the parties? Would that give us enough time to get a good spot?
Thanks for any advice!!


----------



## Mambo Junkie

elsbit said:


> Do you have to have the allergy token to get the applesauce instead of candy? I want both candy AND applesauce. My kids like them in their lunches and as a snack, so I might as well stock up and get some of my grocery shopping done on vacation!


No, you do not need a token, at least we didn't. I want to say they were giving it out in Adventureland or possibly Frontierland. We were very happy with it - it is pumpkin flavored applesauce!


----------



## PPFlight75

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> Thank you for your review! I wanted to bold this part as I’ve seen a few others ask if it was open, but haven’t seen an answer since the first party.


Oh yay! Thanks you guys! This was just what I needed to know. The plaza is a great spot to watch and I was also hoping it was open as usual. We will plan to try and catch a spot there. thanks!!


----------



## mckennarose

Selket said:


> Ah ok...makes sense!  I was at the first MNSSHP of the season and perhaps I did see all the way down the length of the railing but it was super crowded in there so perhaps there were spots all the way to the end closer to main street.  In any case, I'd think that unless you're going to the Oct. 31st party or maybe the one before, it won't be as crowded as it was for us.   Yes there is a HC viewing area right across the walkway - it was entertaining watching people trying to get in there 1 minute before the fireworks started - lol!
> 
> I'll add that I was sitting on my scooter at the railing and I had no idea Jack Skellington was at the bottom of the castle.  I had a pretty good view otherwise.   You might miss what's towards the bottom of the castle but I'm thinking you still might be able to see it all!


There's a post a few pages back from @GADisneyDad14 where he notes the entire area near the front rail is now taped off and he was asked to choose a spot other than that area when he did the party this past week.  I believe someone else reported that they were allowed to move forward later if that area was not occupied by someone in an ECV.  (?)  Either way, it is a change from how I've seen the HEA dessert party go.

Every time we've done the HEA dessert party we've seen TONS of people who are not in the dessert party try to stand directly in front of the rail on the general path and the CM's have to keep moving them away.  They even sit on the rail to claim a spot!  The CM's are usually good with keeping them away.


rlk said:


> If we pay for the Plaza Fireworks Party within the MNSSHP and want to stand at the front rail, we are now out of luck?  I understand having a spot for ECV's and wheelchairs, but I don't think that spot should be in an area that is exclusive to an upcharge event.


I believe the area in the plaza garden and in the front of the rail is being reserved for people who bought the dessert party but are in a ECV or other mobility vehicle.  From what I've seen so far, it would appear that there is a better view from the actual HC spot for people not doing the party, which is located directly in front of the plaza garden.  The garden itself has some shrubs and things that block the view, as someone reported.

I love the greenery and things in the HUB, but I often wonder why they keep them there if they have made two fireworks/projection displays (HEA and MNSSS) so difficult to see unless you are directly in front of the castle.  They try to cram everyone into a small space to be able to see the entire show (projections and fireworks), and yet block some of the view by trees and shrubs.  ???  Or now that I'm thinking on it, Disney KNOWS they can sell the premium dessert party spots so they need to keep some things exclusive, like the view everyone should get with admission, but in reality you need to either do a dessert party or be very careful in planning where to claim a spot.  Cynical, I know...but Disney has been charging extra for everything lately, it seems.


----------



## MyTwoPrincesses

Iralyn said:


> Just to clarify...I couldn't see him well but I'm pretty sure that Jack was not a projection.  He was the character on stage which is why it is so hard to see him unless you are very close.


This is correct.  He is a character on stage.  We had a good view from the hub but he isn’t huge.  My teenagers and I could see him but my 9 year old had no idea he was there until she saw our videos.  She was simply too short to see him and I didn’t realize that was the case until we were watching clips of the show and she complained that she missed Jack.


----------



## FoxC63

Dug720 said:


> They are giving that nasty stuff out to everyone this year and not just foisting it on those of us with allergies? When I “redeemed” my tokens last year, I told them none of that, they brought it anyway, and I left it on the desk. Gross!





lovingeire said:


> Ironically my son, on the autism spectrum, loves these!  When I get them at Disney races I bring them all home to him.  He'll be in heaven between races and the party!


My son uses these and /or yogurt when taking meds.  He has ADHD/ASD.


----------



## Dug720

FoxC63 said:


> My son uses these and /or yogurt when taking meds.  He has ADHD/ASD.



I get it. I am clearly weird for finding them gross.

I know which trail to avoid.

I was mainly just surprised they would give something like that to everyone rather than just having it for the smaller number of allergy people.


----------



## FoxC63

cwis said:


> Maybe there is a time at which they start the Main Street clearance. All people on Main Street were flowing out when we were directed to use the bypass.



CM's will direct you but they do not force you to take the Bypass.


----------



## FoxC63

cwis said:


> Not been to the Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom to ask for the card, but I'll believe it is available only when the party starts. Maybe a few minutes before 7pm, as long as you have your wristband (which, at this time, you should have).


Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom card is available at 4pm you must have party wristbands on. You cannot pick them up for family or friends who are also attending the party with you.  CM's will mark your party wristband with a black magic marker.


----------



## FoxC63

Dug720 said:


> I get it. I am clearly weird for finding them gross.
> 
> I know which trail to avoid.
> 
> I was mainly just surprised they would give something like that to everyone rather than just having it for the smaller number of allergy people.



That's because COP is not an allergy stop, it's a treat stop marked on the party map.  Since this is something you won't enjoy do yourself a favor and don't go there as the line can and will be long. 

People with allergies get Tokens and those get turned in for allergy friendly filled bags at two locations in MK.


----------



## lovingeire

Saw this in a FB group, so sorry for the "watermark", but these were released at DAK.  Mug and popcorn bucket.


----------



## eclipsedisney

We are going to MNSSHP in two weeks.  I have never been but I am very excited to see the Sanderson sister show and the parade!


----------



## Dug720

FoxC63 said:


> That's because COP is not an allergy stop, it's a treat stop marked on the party map.  Since this is something you won't enjoy do yourself a favor and don't go there as the line can and will be long.
> 
> People with allergies get Tokens and those get turned in for allergy friendly filled bags at two locations in MK.



I am aware of that as one who is gluten-free and peanut allergic. Last year they had the fruit mashes AT the allergy token redemption area - not on any non-allergy trails I did.

I was saying I am surprised that they have something which HAS been an allergy treat out for everyone. Seems pretty pricey compared to the other stuff and you would think they would want to limit the amount given out more than to everyone.


----------



## lovingeire

Dug720 said:


> I am aware of that as one who is gluten-free and peanut allergic. Last year they had the fruit mashes AT the allergy token redemption area - not on any non-allergy trails I did.
> 
> I was saying I am surprised that they have something which HAS been an allergy treat out for everyone. Seems pretty pricey compared to the other stuff and you would think they would want to limit the amount given out more than to everyone.



I'm guessing they have some kind of deal with Go-Go Squeeze as they have them in the race treat boxes at the end of every Disney race I've run.


----------



## sheila14

FYI: I just read on the CSR thread that someone posted Halloween mugs are out and were found at Cafe Rix. If you go to buy one, save me one I will be there in 19 days!!!


----------



## yoda22

For the people that found a decent viewing spot for the fireworks after watching the first parade in Frontierland - did you cut through Adventureland to the Hub (a few of you reported doing this, I think)? Is that path open when the parade is moving through the Hub and Main Street? I'm hoping to grab a spot in front of Casey's or near the Walt statue for fireworks, if possible.


----------



## dagored

Just follow behind the parade.


----------



## lilmape

Dug720 said:


> I am aware of that as one who is gluten-free and peanut allergic. Last year they had the fruit mashes AT the allergy token redemption area - not on any non-allergy trails I did.
> 
> I was saying I am surprised that they have something which HAS been an allergy treat out for everyone. Seems pretty pricey compared to the other stuff and you would think they would want to limit the amount given out more than to everyone.



They gave them out at several treat locations during MVMCP. We went home with a gallon size bag full of them. But, my kids love them so I was happy to have a non-sugar filled snack.


----------



## eclipsedisney

It is so good to hear that there are other healthy options available during the party.


----------



## njmousefest

Went to our first (most likely last) Not-so-scary halloween party on the 20th.  It was very crowded for a ticketed event in my opinion.  We spent too much time in lines either waiting for characters or rides (and my kids wanted rides more than anything).  Wound up at the flag pole for the 11:00 parade.  Had a good spot.  The headless horseman came through, and then the party patrol.  Party patrol took some kids around and did some dancing.  Then we waited, and waited.  And then the cast members took down the rope and people were walking down main street to the gates.  This was about 11:40 pm.  So either I feel asleep and missed the parade, or they cut it short for some reason.  It was odd to say the least.  We decided to get out to the bus lines, so we wouldn't be waiting for a bus until 1:00 am. 

It was disappointing to say the least.


----------



## Best Aunt

njmousefest said:


> Went to our first (most likely last) Not-so-scary halloween party on the 20th.  It was very crowded for a ticketed event in my opinion.  We spent too much time in lines either waiting for characters or rides (and my kids wanted rides more than anything).  Wound up at the flag pole for the 11:00 parade.  Had a good spot.  The headless horseman came through, and then the party patrol.  Party patrol took some kids around and did some dancing.  Then we waited, and waited.  And then the cast members took down the rope and people were walking down main street to the gates.  This was about 11:40 pm.  So either I feel asleep and missed the parade, or they cut it short for some reason.  It was odd to say the least.  We decided to get out to the bus lines, so we wouldn't be waiting for a bus until 1:00 am.
> 
> It was disappointing to say the least.



Weird - I haven’t heard anyone else mention that.


----------



## yoda22

dagored said:


> Just follow behind the parade.


Is that what you did? I worry it will take a long time because the parade is slow moving and lots of people will be following it, too? Thought maybe a short cut could help!


----------



## DonaldDuck77

How late can you swap out tokens for allergy candy? I think I remember taking care of it before fireworks last time, but just checking in case we don't make it then.


----------



## mckennarose

yoda22 said:


> For the people that found a decent viewing spot for the fireworks after watching the first parade in Frontierland - did you cut through Adventureland to the Hub (a few of you reported doing this, I think)? Is that path open when the parade is moving through the Hub and Main Street? I'm hoping to grab a spot in front of Casey's or near the Walt statue for fireworks, if possible.





dagored said:


> Just follow behind the parade.





yoda22 said:


> Is that what you did? I worry it will take a long time because the parade is slow moving and lots of people will be following it, too? Thought maybe a short cut could help!


I wouldn't follow the parade.  I would do, and have done last year, exactly what you described by cutting through Adventureland.  This was after the second parade and we were trying to get to the last Hocus Pocus show, but the same principle applies now that you need to be up front to see the new fireworks projections.  We cut through the path by the bathrooms, made a quick bathroom stop, and made it to the HUB as the parade was rounding.  Then we went right to the front by the castle for the show.

One thing to keep in mind if you're doing it for the first parade and fireworks, is that a lot of people who watched the parade will stay in their spot for the fireworks.  But the parade route itself will open and people can stand on it in front of the castle.  Even if you don't get up front, you can get close in front of Casey's and that garden (not sure if it has a name?)  Just make sure to ask a CM if there's one nearby if where you're standing is ok if you're unsure.  They were moving people last year on the paths to keep some of them open.  Not sure if that will be the same this year.


----------



## bookbabe626

Dug720 said:


> I am aware of that as one who is gluten-free and peanut allergic. Last year they had the fruit mashes AT the allergy token redemption area - not on any non-allergy trails I did.
> 
> I was saying I am surprised that they have something which HAS been an allergy treat out for everyone. Seems pretty pricey compared to the other stuff and you would think they would want to limit the amount given out more than to everyone.



They had the Go-Go Squeeze at MNSSHP last year near the docks between BTMRR and the rest of Frontierland, where the river rafts leave from.  And a couple of CMs handed them out from a mobile cart in that area pre-parade as well.  I distinctly remember forcing DH to go through the line with me even though he hates applesauce, since I wanted his share too.


----------



## Dug720

bookbabe626 said:


> They had the Go-Go Squeeze at MNSSHP last year near the docks between BTMRR and the rest of Frontierland, where the river rafts leave from.  And a couple of CMs handed them out from a mobile cart in that area pre-parade as well.  I distinctly remember forcing DH to go through the line with me even though he hates applesauce, since I wanted his share too.



Ah - I did not even go over there last year.

I find it so interesting that so many spectrum kids - who often have issues with food textures (I teach them - I see it all the time) - like them. The texture is what makes me gag more than anything. (And some of their flavor combos are truly gag-worthy to me.)


----------



## Nathan Banks

So we've officially got our costumes sorted now. I'm Dustin Hoffman's Hook; partner is Bo Peep from Toy Story 4 and our little boy is being Buzz lightyear! We're also going to 6 parties while we're there as we got the Season pass. We will be dressing up for all 6, this costume of mine especially has taken a lot of prepping but always been a huge fan of Hook! 

Loving the reports of lighter crowds, our boy is only 1 year and 4 months so we're just going to chill out, trick or treat and go on some rides with him. Surprisingly, for a 1 year old, he adores Toy Story so Buzz was an easy choice for him. Would love to see some of your costume pictures! Share them


----------



## lovingeire

Dug720 said:


> I find it so interesting that so many spectrum kids - who often have issues with food textures (I teach them - I see it all the time) - like them. The texture is what makes me gag more than anything. (And some of their flavor combos are truly gag-worthy to me.)



I like applesauce in general, but have never tried the go-go squeeze ones.  Because it's just weird to me to slurp it out of a tube.  I'm often surprised that my son will eat them to be honest.  He won't eat regular applesauce, only the Go-Go Squeeze kind.  And he was refusing other flavors besides Apple-Apple, but recently I talked him in to trying Apple Cinnamon and he liked it.  We have so many food issues with him that I take any wins I can get!  (Meanwhile my typical 5 year old decided he doesn't like the squeeze applesauce and refuses it.  He used to eat all the flavors and then he stopped and I had all these weird combos that my 9 year old wouldn't touch!)


----------



## kyomagi

Here is a far off question:  in two years, Oct 1st 2021 is the MK 50th anniversary.  That is also a friday, traditionally a party night.  Do you think they will still have the party on that night or move it to another day?


----------



## FoxC63

kyomagi said:


> Here is a far off question:  in two years, Oct 1st 2021 is the MK 50th anniversary.  That is also a friday, traditionally a party night.  Do you think they will still have the party on that night or move it to another day?



I'm banking they will have a party that night.  With all the tracking I've done I'm 99% sure there will be a party that night.  The 50th stuff will take place during the day and will last for a while.  Like months.

EDIT:  Don't quote me it!


----------



## kyomagi

FoxC63 said:


> I'm banking they will have a party that night.  With all the tracking I've done I'm 99% sure there will be a party that night.  The 50th stuff will take place during the day and will last for a while.  Like months.
> 
> EDIT:  Don't quote me it!




Lol thanks!  I figured as much!  We will go back to our old week long trip for the 50th so we can hit up more parks and possibly HHN at universal as well


----------



## Brett Wyman

My 2 1/2 year old eats around 4-6 of those Go-Go squeezes a day. He loves them. Too much. They aren't cheap either. Without discounts that's like a 4 dollar a day habit(although we buy in bulk now). So last year when they were giving them out at MVMCP over in Storybook Circus we went through that line several times  and it was basically empty.


----------



## JustCurious23

Hey guys can anyone tell me what character lines are like after fireworks until midnight? Thanks.


----------



## Mango7100

JustCurious23 said:


> Hey guys can anyone tell me what character lines are like after fireworks until midnight? Thanks.


Also interested in this answer...


----------



## FoxC63

kyomagi said:


> Lol thanks!  I figured as much!  We will go back to our old week long trip for the 50th so we can hit up more parks and possibly HHN at universal as well



Count us in, we'll be right behind you!


----------



## Cluelyss

JustCurious23 said:


> Hey guys can anyone tell me what character lines are like after fireworks until midnight? Thanks.


Honestly depends on the character and depends on the night. The biggies like and Jack & Sally and the dwarfs tend to stay long all night, while Storybook Circus characters’ lines will (usually) drop later in the evening. Keep an eye on reports here for patterns (and check out last years’ reports as well). But unlike rides where you can line up right until park closing, CMs will cut character lines early, so don’t wait until the end of the night for your must dos!


----------



## Chisoxcollector

Disneymom1126 said:


> Some other observations - people as per usual never cease to amaze me - as we walked through the Peter Pan que there were hundreds of candy wrappers on the ground in the darlings bedroom scene room...and I’m not exaggerating. I felt bad for those who were going to have to clean that up!


When we rode Pirates for the second time during Friday’s party, the floor in the second row was absolutely filled with walnut shells.  Some idiot was eating walnuts and throwing the shells on the floor.  

As horrible as that is, it did lead to this amusing exchange between the two children (around 7-8 years old maybe?) sitting in that row (we were in the front row).

Child 1 - “If those walnuts come near my feet, I’m getting up to get away from them!”

Child 2 - “They’re walnuts, they won’t kill you.”


----------



## suemom2kay

mckennarose said:


> I believe the area in the plaza garden and in the front of the rail is being reserved for people who bought the dessert party but are in a ECV or other mobility vehicle.


You are correct. My daughter and I moved up to the rail that was unoccupied by ECV’s once HEA started.


----------



## lvcourtneyy

lovingeire said:


> I'm guessing they have some kind of deal with Go-Go Squeeze as they have them in the race treat boxes at the end of every Disney race I've run.



They’ve been giving them out at the butterfly house at flower and garden the last few years too


----------



## lvcourtneyy

JustCurious23 said:


> Hey guys can anyone tell me what character lines are like after fireworks until midnight? Thanks.



It’s honestly hit or miss. We met Moana last year with a 10 minute wait after fireworks and Elvis Stitch with no wait at all


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Saw this on Facebook!


----------



## Best Aunt

JustCurious23 said:


> Hey guys can anyone tell me what character lines are like after fireworks until midnight? Thanks.



At the first party, the Seven Dwarfs line was closed at 11:00, if I recall correctly, and the Elvis Stitch line was closing at 11:30.  The cast member at Elvis Stitch said she was closing the line at 11:30 because the line was 30 minutes long and the party ended at midnight.

The character lines outside at new Fantasyland had lines which appeared to be about 10 to 15 minutes long after the fireworks.


----------



## Best Aunt

Re the applesauce: the Kids meals at Pecos Bill's in the Magic Kingdom come with applesauce, if your kids want it outside of party hours.  That was the only time I got a Kids meal, so I don't know if it is the same at all Kids meals.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

How long does the line get for Haunted Mansion during the party?  Wondering if I should get a pre-party FP or if the line gets short enough throughout the night.


----------



## Dug720

Chisoxcollector said:


> Child 1 - “If those walnuts come near my feet, I’m getting up to get away from them!”
> 
> Child 2 - “They’re walnuts, they won’t kill you.”



Unless Kid 1 is allergic. In which case Kid 1’s parents should have asked for a different boat...or Kid 1 should be taught to advocate for themself if they are going on rides alone.


----------



## dachsie

Dug720 said:


> Unless Kid 1 is allergic. In which case Kid 1’s parents should have asked for a different boat...or Kid 1 should be taught to advocate for themself if they are going on rides alone.


But wouldn't he have to injest it for it to affect him.  Touching his shoes shouldn't be an issue.  Probably has walked on nut shells all over the park.


----------



## Dug720

dachsie said:


> But wouldn't he have to injest it for it to affect him.  Touching his shoes shouldn't be an issue.  Probably has walked on nut shells all over the park.



Not necessarily. Airborne bits in close proximity like that could trigger a reaction.

And I have never seen walnut shells “all over the park”.


----------



## Cluelyss

ENJDisneyFan said:


> How long does the line get for Haunted Mansion during the party?  Wondering if I should get a pre-party FP or if the line gets short enough throughout the night.


HM will average 30 minutes on party nights, so if you don’t care about the party “extras” there, I’d advise getting a FP before 6. Just know that the ghosts on the lawn, etc. don’t start until 7.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

This gets asked about occasionally, but here's what things looked like in the Plaza Garden WEST last Friday.  This is the garden in front of Casey's, not the one used for the Plaza Garden viewing dessert party.  It is a mirror image layout to the dessert party garden. 

This garden is usually open to anyone but occasionally is reserved in whole or in part for various special interest groups.  On this night, only a small corner was reserved - the rest was open.  When the garden is open like this, people tend to overlook it because they think it's reserved given the configuration of the fences and planters, so at times it can be a good spot to try to get to if needed. 

And at the moment this pic was taken - 8:03pm - there was a PP photographer here.  He had the flaming pumpkin head magic shot which looks really good with the castle in the background and the daylight at this hour.


----------



## Chisoxcollector

ENJDisneyFan said:


> How long does the line get for Haunted Mansion during the party?  Wondering if I should get a pre-party FP or if the line gets short enough throughout the night.


In my experience, there are 3 rides at MNSSHP that have consistently long lines (compared to other party lines): Mine Train, Space Mountain, and Haunted Mansion.  Everything else can be walk on at times, but those 3 typically will never get below 20 minutes or so, and probably average around 30.  Even Pirates with the overlay can be a walk on at times.  Typically we FP it just before the party starts, and then come back later to enjoy the entertainment in front of the ride.


Dug720 said:


> Unless Kid 1 is allergic. In which case Kid 1’s parents should have asked for a different boat...or Kid 1 should be taught to advocate for themself if they are going on rides alone.


The kid definitely wasn't allergic.  His parents were in the row behind him laughing about how the kid was making a big deal about the walnuts.  But not being allergic didn't stop that kid from talking about the walnuts for the entire ride, lol.


----------



## cakebaker

GADisneyDad14 said:


> This gets asked about occasionally, but here's what things looked like in the Plaza Garden WEST last Friday.  This is the garden in front of Casey's, not the one used for the Plaza Garden viewing dessert party.  It is a mirror image layout to the dessert party garden.
> 
> This garden is usually open to anyone but occasionally is reserved in whole or in part for various special interest groups.  On this night, only a small corner was reserved - the rest was open.  When the garden is open like this, people tend to overlook it because they think it's reserved given the configuration of the fences and planters, so at times it can be a good spot to try to get to if needed.
> 
> And at the moment this pic was taken - 8:03pm - there was a PP photographer here.  He had the flaming pumpkin head magic shot which looks really good with the castle in the background and the daylight at this hour.
> 
> View attachment 429648


Is this the area they're using for the Cinderella's castle dining pkg?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

cakebaker said:


> Is this the area they're using for the Cinderella's castle dining pkg?



That package uses the Plaza Garden West, although I have not see reports if it's like this (eg, a small roped off area or larger), in this same location in the garden, etc.


----------



## Jgruber215

What is everyone's best techniques for seeing Jack Skeleton? Seeing Jack will be the highlight of the party for my little girl. I plan on waiting solo and then calling wife/daughter when I get closer to the front. Not sure when best time to get in line. Any suggestions welcomed. Thanks


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

Cluelyss said:


> HM will average 30 minutes on party nights, so if you don’t care about the party “extras” there, I’d advise getting a FP before 6. Just know that the ghosts on the lawn, etc. don’t start until 7.





Chisoxcollector said:


> In my experience, there are 3 rides at MNSSHP that have consistently long lines (compared to other party lines): Mine Train, Space Mountain, and Haunted Mansion.  Everything else can be walk on at times, but those 3 typically will never get below 20 minutes or so, and probably average around 30.  Even Pirates with the overlay can be a walk on at times.  Typically we FP it just before the party starts, and then come back later to enjoy the entertainment in front of the ride.


Thanks!


----------



## yoda22

mckennarose said:


> I wouldn't follow the parade.  I would do, and have done last year, exactly what you described by cutting through Adventureland.  This was after the second parade and we were trying to get to the last Hocus Pocus show, but the same principle applies now that you need to be up front to see the new fireworks projections.  We cut through the path by the bathrooms, made a quick bathroom stop, and made it to the HUB as the parade was rounding.  Then we went right to the front by the castle for the show.
> 
> One thing to keep in mind if you're doing it for the first parade and fireworks, is that a lot of people who watched the parade will stay in their spot for the fireworks.  But the parade route itself will open and people can stand on it in front of the castle.  Even if you don't get up front, you can get close in front of Casey's and that garden (not sure if it has a name?)  Just make sure to ask a CM if there's one nearby if where you're standing is ok if you're unsure.  They were moving people last year on the paths to keep some of them open.  Not sure if that will be the same this year.


Thank you for the help! Glad to hear it has worked for you - I think we may try this strategy since we usually watch the 1st parade in Frontierland. I'll make sure to check with cast members that we're in a legit viewing location.


----------



## mamamelody2

lvcourtneyy said:


> Saw this on Facebook!
> 
> View attachment 429606



Ooh, nice!  It shall be mine!  LOL.


----------



## Pdollar88

I can't believe I don't remember - but can you pick up the party SoTMK card at 4, or do you have to wait until 7?


----------



## Disneylover99

Pdollar88 said:


> I can't believe I don't remember - but can you pick up the party SoTMK card at 4, or do you have to wait until 7?


4


----------



## Cluelyss

Jgruber215 said:


> What is everyone's best techniques for seeing Jack Skeleton? Seeing Jack will be the highlight of the party for my little girl. I plan on waiting solo and then calling wife/daughter when I get closer to the front. Not sure when best time to get in line. Any suggestions welcomed. Thanks


Get in line as soon as you are eligible to enter the park. If you only have a party ticket, be at MK no later than 3:30 (through bag check, waiting to enter) and head directly to their M&G. If you can be in the park earlier (DVC or day ticket), head to their line about 3:15, that’s usually when it starts forming. They begin greeting guests at 4:30. Enjoy!


----------



## theHEN

lvcourtneyy said:


> Saw this on Facebook!
> 
> View attachment 429606



Oh my goodness! I hope they are still there when we go on October 1st!


----------



## Sara W

Has anyone watched the new firework show from Fantasyland behind the castle? I'm not that interested in the projections, but curious if the firework show is still good back there.


----------



## Chisoxcollector

Sara W said:


> Has anyone watched the new firework show from Fantasyland behind the castle? I'm not that interested in the projections, but curious if the firework show is still good back there.


We didn’t stand there and watch, but we were walking through Fantasyland during the fireworks this past Friday.  They were pretty spectacular!  They are spread all over the place, but as long as you don’t mind looking around a lot I think you’d enjoy them!


----------



## MelOhioDis

JustCurious23 said:


> Hey guys can anyone tell me what character lines are like after fireworks until midnight? Thanks.




I saw the 7 Dwarfs after the second parade last year with no wait. They had cut off Minnie's line by then, but the CM's with Goofy were awesome and let us get a picture with him. I believe that was probably right at midnight. Definitely pay attention to the reports from this year though, I think some commented just before me that they cut off the 7 dwarf line early this year.


----------



## MelOhioDis

Cluelyss said:


> Get in line as soon as you are eligible to enter the park. If you only have a party ticket, be at MK no later than 3:30 (through bag check, waiting to enter) and head directly to their M&G. If you can be in the park earlier (DVC or day ticket), head to their line about 3:15, that’s usually when it starts forming. They begin greeting guests at 4:30. Enjoy!



Just to add a bit to this... I agree if you can get in line before 3:30 that would be ideal. I would also recommend having your wife and daughter join you before 4pm. Once the party people are officially let into the park the line fills up pretty quick. Since this is an inside line that wraps several times, it may be difficult for them to get up to you. They would have also needed to get their bands somewhere before entering if they join you after 4, where if they are in line with you before 4 they'll get their bands in line. Of course if your DVC and entering at 2, then you can ignore the band part  

Your daughter will love it! It's such a great character interaction!


----------



## Doingitagain

Wow, I spent days catching up on this thread after vacation.  Lots of great info!

DH and I are going to our first party this year.  We are arriving in Orlando at 11:30 am and thought it would be a good way to get a longer park stay that day, plus a new experience.  We will go to GFV from MCO using DME.  I will bring a carryon roller bag to store all our carryon stuff at Bell Services since our room likely won’t be ready that early.  Our luggage will show up when we are at the park.  We are DVC members and can arrive at MK for MNSSHP at 2:00.  Plan to take the monorail from GFV to MK. Our tickets are all electronic, how do we make sure that they use the party ticket at 2:00 and not one of the full day tickets we need for the rest of the parks that week? Any suggestions on the above?  Thank you!


----------



## Doingitagain

Is there something that shows the direction of the parade route and estimated times?  We are thinking of going to the second parade, and if we watch near the end of the parade we may not have time for much after it, especially if we need to cross through the park.


----------



## inspectorgadget

Chisoxcollector said:


> In my experience, there are 3 rides at MNSSHP that have consistently long lines (compared to other party lines): Mine Train, Space Mountain, and Haunted Mansion.  Everything else can be walk on at times, but those 3 typically will never get below 20 minutes or so, and probably average around 30.  Even Pirates with the overlay can be a walk on at times.  Typically we FP it just before the party starts, and then come back later to enjoy the entertainment in front of


I agree with this but add Peter Pan to the list of always long lines during Halloween parties


----------



## Chisoxcollector

inspectorgadget said:


> I agree with this but add Peter Pan to the list of always long lines during Halloween parties


That is almost certainly the next longest wait, but we always have luck riding it during the fireworks or first parade with little to no wait. We waited maybe 3 minutes during the fireworks this past Friday.


----------



## jina

Re: the SotMK card, we have a 4PM ADR at CRT but can enter the park early as we will be using one of our park days in the morning. Is there any way to get a wristband before 4pm? If not, what do you suggest once we finish CRT re: getting wristbands and the SotMK card? The card is a biggie for DD. How I wish our ADR was for 4:30pm instead.

Thanks to all for your reports and advice. I have been reading this thread off and on for months. Y'all are awesome.


----------



## RAPstar

Do the overlays start right at right at 7? Cause I was thinking of meeting Moana then heading straight for Space right after and getting in line at like 6:55 or so?


----------



## MinnieSweetheart

rlk said:


> If we pay for the Plaza Fireworks Party within the MNSSHP and want to stand at the front rail, we are now out of luck?  I understand having a spot for ECV's and wheelchairs, but I don't think that spot should be in an area that is exclusive to an upcharge event.


Those people paid the upcharge as well.


----------



## Best Aunt

jina said:


> Re: the SotMK card, we have a 4PM ADR at CRT but can enter the park early as we will be using one of our park days in the morning. Is there any way to get a wristband before 4pm? If not, what do you suggest once we finish CRT re: getting wristbands and the SotMK card? The card is a biggie for DD. How I wish our ADR was for 4:30pm instead.
> 
> Thanks to all for your reports and advice. I have been reading this thread off and on for months. Y'all are awesome.



I have never heard of them running out of the card.  This year and last year I attended tge first party and got the card in front of the fire station between 6:00 and 6:30.

i do not know the earliest you can get a wristband and a sorcerer’s card if u are already in the park.


----------



## rlk

MinnieSweetheart said:


> Those people paid the upcharge as well.


 I didn't realize it was for those who paid for the dessert party.  Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## shags74

First time poster here.  I really enjoy reading the thread and have gotten an lot of great ideas for planning my family's first MNSSHP on Sunday, 10/6!

Question on Cruella roaming around Fantasyland during the party - It seems like the reports I've read from this year and last have her spotted anywhere between BOG and the Mad Tea Party.  It also seems like a good portion of these spottings/photos have been near 7DMT.  Can anyone confirm where they've seen her along this route, and/or the best place to look for her?  I don't think she roams as far as the Dumbo/Barnstormer area, does she?


----------



## FoxC63

dachsie said:


> But wouldn't he have to injest it for it to affect him.  Touching his shoes shouldn't be an issue.  Probably has walked on nut shells all over the park.



If you were to eat a P&J, or anything with peanut butter and it got on your hands and later you used a pen or crayon and then my son used it, which is often the case in elementary, his skin would burn.  It would look like a second / third degree burn.  So if he touches his shoes as he does when taking them off / putting them on and they have nut oil on them Yes it will affect him negatively.

Why can't people just be respectful of where they are and of others.  It's not rocket science.  Throw your crap in the trash where it belongs.  Who didn't grown up learning this basic social etiquette.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

FoxC63 said:


> If you were to eat a P&J, or anything with peanut butter and it got on your hands and later you used a pen or crayon and then my son used it, which is often the case in elementary, his skin would burn.  It would look like a second / third degree burn.  So if he touches his shoes as he does when taking them off / putting them on and they have nut oil on them Yes it will affect him negatively.
> 
> Why can't people just be respectful of where they are and of others.  It's not rocket science.  Throw your crap in the trash where it belongs.  Who didn't grown up learning this basic social etiquette.


Exactly.  Throwing ANYTHING on the ground is ridiculous, much less a common allergen.  Littering is like my #1 pet peeve!!


----------



## Best Aunt

shags74 said:


> First time poster here.  I really enjoy reading the thread and have gotten an lot of great ideas for planning my family's first MNSSHP on Sunday, 10/6!
> 
> Question on Cruella roaming around Fantasyland during the party - It seems like the reports I've read from this year and last have her spotted anywhere between BOG and the Mad Tea Party.  It also seems like a good portion of these spottings/photos have been near 7DMT.  Can anyone confirm where they've seen her along this route, and/or the best place to look for her?  I don't think she roams as far as the Dumbo/Barnstormer area, does she?



Cruella roamed last year.  I haven’t heard that she was roaming this year; she hosts a dessert party this year and I was under the impression that the party was the only way to see her this year.  If I’m wrong I’m sure someone will correct me.


----------



## Chisoxcollector

Best Aunt said:


> Cruella roamed last year.  I haven’t heard that she was roaming this year; she hosts a dessert party this year and I was under the impression that the party was the only way to see her this year.  If I’m wrong I’m sure someone will correct me.


She is definitely roaming again this year.  We saw Cruella messing with the Queen of Hearts and the Tweedles during their M&G.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

We saw Cruella roaming in Fantasyland Friday night. I don’t know the exact time but it would have been a bit before 11’ish. 

She was roughly between BOG and Enchanted Tales with Belle.  There were VERY few people back in this part of the park at this point in the night, only one family with her when we passed.


----------



## kyomagi

Has anyone got a photo of the Halloween Party Light Up Tumbler lit up?

Also, refillable mugs for this year; via facebook group im in


----------



## Raya

Leaving Thursday and I'm already worried about the weather. Here's hoping no hurricane/tropical storm party night..... Plan:
Bypass entry at 4pm, buy anything sparkly in the bypass.
SM with FP, wander through hub to Liberty square. 
HM with FP
shop at Momento Mori
(hopefully it's not too soon for) SotMK card, wedding cake cupcake, haunted mansion sipper 1, over to CHH for sipper 2.
Annual MNSSHP pin purchase in FL
HM gravediggers photo
BTMRR
Golden Oak  - HM donut holder & caramel pretzel. 
Catch first parade near FL (maybe? this might be too early here)
PotC
shop through mainstreet
dump everything in a locker
walk toward Fantasyland for fireworks
rest of the night - ToT, pictures & more shopping, random rides
End of night - Headless magic shot as we exit

I'm worried everything is too early, but hopefully with my party band I'll be able to do some purchasing before 7pm. Otherwise does that seem reasonable?


----------



## sheila14

Raya said:


> Leaving Thursday and I'm already worried about the weather. Here's hoping no hurricane/tropical storm party night..... Plan:
> Bypass entry at 4pm, buy anything sparkly in the bypass.
> SM with FP, wander through hub to Liberty square.
> HM with FP
> shop at Momento Mori
> (hopefully it's not too soon for) SotMK card, wedding cake cupcake, haunted mansion sipper 1, over to CHH for sipper 2.
> Annual MNSSHP pin purchase in FL
> HM gravediggers photo
> BTMRR
> Golden Oak  - HM donut holder & caramel pretzel.
> Catch first parade near FL (maybe? this might be too early here)
> PotC
> shop through mainstreet
> dump everything in a locker
> walk toward Fantasyland for fireworks
> rest of the night - ToT, pictures & more shopping, random rides
> End of night - Headless magic shot as we exit
> 
> I'm worried everything is too early, but hopefully with my party band I'll be able to do some purchasing before 7pm. Otherwise does that seem reasonable?


I leave in a couple weeks and I am worried about future hurricanes


----------



## krd315

jina said:


> Re: the SotMK card, we have a 4PM ADR at CRT but can enter the park early as we will be using one of our park days in the morning. Is there any way to get a wristband before 4pm? If not, what do you suggest once we finish CRT re: getting wristbands and the SotMK card? The card is a biggie for DD. How I wish our ADR was for 4:30pm instead.
> 
> Thanks to all for your reports and advice. I have been reading this thread off and on for months. Y'all are awesome.


We attended the 2nd party and got ours at 10:30pm.


----------



## krd315

Jgruber215 said:


> What is everyone's best techniques for seeing Jack Skeleton? Seeing Jack will be the highlight of the party for my little girl. I plan on waiting solo and then calling wife/daughter when I get closer to the front. Not sure when best time to get in line. Any suggestions welcomed. Thanks


Definitely get in line early. On 8/20 we got there  about 2:45 and were the 5th group. We were done by 4:55pm. By 4pm the line was a 2.5 - 3 hr wait. Our party tickets were scanned and we got our party bands as we entered the line.


----------



## krd315

We had a great time at the 8/20 party. Met Jack & Sally, Elvis Stitch, Red Queen & Tweedle/Teeedle dum, several TOT spots, magic shots, Halloween photos, fireworks and 2nd parade. Cruella's party was okay and glad we had reserved parade spot but probably wouldn't do it again at that price.


----------



## krd315




----------



## FoxC63

jina said:


> Re: the SotMK card, we have a 4PM ADR at CRT but can enter the park early as we will be using one of our park days in the morning. Is there any way to get a wristband before 4pm? If not, what do you suggest once we finish CRT re: getting wristbands and the SotMK card? The card is a biggie for DD. How I wish our ADR was for 4:30pm instead.
> 
> Thanks to all for your reports and advice. I have been reading this thread off and on for months. Y'all are awesome.



No not with just a park ticket.  Only DVC are allowed to get their party wristbands at 2pm.  I cannot comment on AP holders.  You can pick up your waistband starting at 4pm inside the park at the following locations:

The front of the park (as you enter)
Inside the Chamber of Commerce building on Main Street
Near Buzz Lightyear
Outside of Mickey's Philharmagic
Guest Relations window in Liberty Square
Near Tortuga Tavern


----------



## FoxC63

rlk said:


> If we pay for the Plaza Fireworks Party within the MNSSHP and want to stand at the front rail, we are now out of luck?  I understand having a spot for ECV's and wheelchairs, but I don't think that spot should be in an area that is exclusive to an upcharge event.



Wow! 
Some of these people just so happen to be members of our armed forces, served our communities and have had serious accidents or birth defects I would hope if ever you were in this position someone of decency would gladly give you their spot.  I wouldn't hesitate a heartbeat.


----------



## OhhBother

FoxC63 said:


> Wow!
> Some of these people just so happen to be members of our armed forces, served our communities and have had serious accidents or birth defects I would hope if ever you were in this position someone of decency would gladly give you their spot.  I wouldn't hesitate a heartbeat.



I was one of those in a wheelchair at the first Plaza dessert party. When my DH and I (paying guests at the dessert party) went to the garden area, a CM took us straight to the front area, which was marked off for dessert party guests in wheelchairs/ECVs. It was a nice gesture, but we ended up moving to the back. The seated view from the front wasn't very good - my view was blocked by a topiary and a lighting structure.

Note - I'm not normally in a wheelchair. But I'm struggling with an Achilles injury. I have a new appreciation for what people in wheelchairs deal with - it's like I was invisible. People would cut me off, stop in front of me, stand obliviously blocking the only close ramp on a sidewalk, etc. I'm very thankful for my mobility, and I hope to be more sensitive to those using assistive devices going forward.


----------



## Cluelyss

Doingitagain said:


> Wow, I spent days catching up on this thread after vacation.  Lots of great info!
> 
> DH and I are going to our first party this year.  We are arriving in Orlando at 11:30 am and thought it would be a good way to get a longer park stay that day, plus a new experience.  We will go to GFV from MCO using DME.  I will bring a carryon roller bag to store all our carryon stuff at Bell Services since our room likely won’t be ready that early.  Our luggage will show up when we are at the park.  We are DVC members and can arrive at MK for MNSSHP at 2:00.  Plan to take the monorail from GFV to MK. Our tickets are all electronic, how do we make sure that they use the party ticket at 2:00 and not one of the full day tickets we need for the rest of the parks that week? Any suggestions on the above?  Thank you!


There will be an entrance dedicated to DVC members at the far right tap style. Make sure you enter there. Have fun!


----------



## rlk

FoxC63 said:


> Wow!
> Some of these people just so happen to be members of our armed forces, served our communities and have had serious accidents or birth defects I would hope if ever you were in this position someone of decency would gladly give you their spot.  I wouldn't hesitate a heartbeat.





rlk said:


> I didn't realize it was for those who paid for the dessert party.  Thanks for the clarification.


As I said, I didn't realize they had paid for the party.  I originally thought Disney had moved the regular handicapped viewing into the plaza.  Of course I have empathy for people who are disabled or have limited mobility.  My mother was confined to a wheelchair for over six years due to ALS.


----------



## FoxC63

rlk said:


> As I said, I didn't realize they had paid for the party.  I originally thought Disney had moved the regular handicapped viewing into the plaza.  Of course I have empathy for people who are disabled or have limited mobility.  My mother was confined to a wheelchair for over six years due to ALS.


It shouldn't matter if they paid or didn't.  People with disabilities have a tough life as it is.  I'm grateful Disney has a plan for them in place even if its lasts for 20 minutes which is how long the parade lasts.  What's 20 minutes to someone without a disability.


----------



## Mrspeaks

FoxC63 said:


> It shouldn't matter if they paid or didn't.  People with disabilities have a tough life as it is.  I'm grateful Disney has a plan for them in place even if its lasts for 20 minutes which is how long the parade lasts.  What's 20 minutes to someone without a disability.


I didn’t read the comment that way. There are other reserved areas for wheelchairs and I believe the OP thought those areas were moved to the dessert party reserved area.


----------



## FoxC63

Mrspeaks said:


> I didn’t read the comment that way. There are other reserved areas for wheelchairs and I believe the OP thought those areas were moved to the dessert party reserved area.


Thank you Mrspeaks.  I've hosted the MNSSHP Itinerary thread for two years and have worked with quite a few DISers with disabilities.  Even if OP thought the area was moved into the paid location, does it really matter.


----------



## sanibellife

Okay I am racking my brain and confusing myself trying to come up with a plan of action for the party!  We are really focused on rides, fireworks and 2nd parade.  Would love some suggestions on mapping out a plan for rides.  We are family of 4 with 2 young adults 16 and 20 so they will want to do the HM, BTM, Splash MTN, and Space MTN for sure.  We will be at the park by 7:00 pm.
We are going to the 8/30 party.

Would love to hear others game plans!


----------



## Kc0912

Am I a complete moron if I actually plan to go to the first parade. I know that anecdotally the second parade is quieter. But I almost think that the first parade works out better with our plans. 
The WDW couple mentioned that Disney made an announcement through the park telling people the second parade was quieter - which resulted in an opposite effect on opening night.
Does anyone know if these announcements have continued? And at what point, do you suck it up & accept the extra crowds for parade #1 if it works out better for your plans?


----------



## Mom2Stitch

Kc0912 said:


> Am I a complete moron if I actually plan to go to the first parade. I know that anecdotally the second parade is quieter. But I almost think that the first parade works out better with our plans.
> The WDW couple mentioned that Disney made an announcement through the park telling people the second parade was quieter - which resulted in an opposite effect on opening night.
> Does anyone know if these announcements have continued? And at what point, do you suck it up & accept the extra crowds for parade #1 if it works out better for your plans?



I've not been yet, so not sure of announcements in the park, but I do know that I just got an email with some tips and suggestions for the party. One of those tips is to attend the 2nd parade, so they are trying to get that message out there.

Just my opinion-do what best suits your needs and plans.


----------



## trishadono

sanibellife said:


> Okay I am racking my brain and confusing myself trying to come up with a plan of action for the party!  We are really focused on rides, fireworks and 2nd parade.  Would love some suggestions on mapping out a plan for rides.  We are family of 4 with 2 young adults 16 and 20 so they will want to do the HM, BTM, Splash MTN, and Space MTN for sure.  We will be at the park by 7:00 pm.
> We are going to the 8/30 party.
> 
> Would love to hear others game plans!


We will arrive around 6p. We will hit the bypass for our treats. Probably hang out by partners statue for a bit and watch people’s costumes. We will  ToT and ride rides, shop  from 7-8;30. SM is a must do others a “would be nice” . 

Hp 8;30 
Grab a quick ride after?
9;30 Cruella party for sprarkling wine and hope to get a seat outdoor patio. 
10p head out for fireworks
Maybe sneak a ride in ?
10;30-45 back to Cruella’s for a bit. 
Since you can see the Headless Horseman from Cruella I’ll wait until after he passes to head out to see Boo 11:15
After that a short walk ? Ride ? Then back to cruellas before midnight and hang and wait for crowds to disperse. 

We are wearing Halloween clothing . Here my MB.


----------



## Disneylover99

Kc0912 said:


> Am I a complete moron if I actually plan to go to the first parade. I know that anecdotally the second parade is quieter. But I almost think that the first parade works out better with our plans.
> The WDW couple mentioned that Disney made an announcement through the park telling people the second parade was quieter - which resulted in an opposite effect on opening night.
> Does anyone know if these announcements have continued? And at what point, do you suck it up & accept the extra crowds for parade #1 if it works out better for your plans?


I always go to both parades. Typically I watch both parades from Frontierland. I really don’t notice much difference between crowds at the parades during the nights I’ve been.


----------



## sherlockmiles

Would someone be able to label a party map with the character names at each symbol?


Also - what time can we checkin at cruella's?  (I know it starts at 9:30)  and where is the reserved parade view area? (someone said its not in front of tony's)

THANKS!


----------



## diablodancer

Any update on the wait time for Elvis Stitch? Trying to decide when in the evening to fit him in.


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Kc0912 said:


> Am I a complete moron if I actually plan to go to the first parade. I know that anecdotally the second parade is quieter. But I almost think that the first parade works out better with our plans.
> The WDW couple mentioned that Disney made an announcement through the park telling people the second parade was quieter - which resulted in an opposite effect on opening night.
> Does anyone know if these announcements have continued? And at what point, do you suck it up & accept the extra crowds for parade #1 if it works out better for your plans?



We always watch the first parade then the fireworks then go off to meet characters. We’ve found this way works much better for our touring plans because a lot of character lines have dropped off by this point. When they moved the second parade time back a few years ago, it made it difficult to do much after it.


----------



## Best Aunt

Question for people who have already attended this year:

I have several Photopass photos where the photographer told me to look scared.  But these are not Magic Shots.  No magic was added.  They are just photos of me looking scared for no apparent reason.

They are next to the big pumpkin, and on Main Street with the castle in the background.

Did this happen to anybody else?  Or did they add magic to your photos and forgot to add it to mine?

(These are not the Magic shots with the cauldron and holdling the flaming pumpkin; I have the magic in those photos.)


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Best Aunt said:


> They are next to the big pumpkin, and on Main Street with the castle in the background.



We have that same one at the pumpkin - it’s just us looking at the camera with a scared face, no magic or anything. 

The shot I can’t figure out is the one where you hold up the frame and put your head in the middle - like the portraits in the HM.   It’s just a zoomed in pic of my face in the frame.  I thought there was supposed to be some magic on that one, but I guess not?


----------



## sherlockmiles

GADisneyDad14 said:


> We have that same one at the pumpkin - it’s just us looking at the camera with a scared face, no magic or anything.
> 
> The shot I can’t figure out is the one where you hold up the frame and put your head in the middle - like the portraits in the HM.   It’s just a zoomed in pic of my face in the frame.  I thought there was supposed to be some magic on that one, but I guess not?




Correct - no magic for that one.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

sherlockmiles said:


> Correct - no magic for that one.



So just a zoomed in pic of my (at that point in the night, sweaty) face in a portrait that is half cut off because he zoomed so close? 

Lol... delete!


----------



## RAPstar

How early are they starting the line for Moana?


----------



## Best Aunt

GADisneyDad14 said:


> We have that same one at the pumpkin - it’s just us looking at the camera with a scared face, no magic or anything.



Good to know it's not just me.  What a waste.  

Future partygoers - if the Photopass photographer tells you to look scared, ask them why.  If they are not going to add magic to the picture, you are just going to get a bunch of dumb pictures of you looking scared for no apparent reason.


----------



## hakunamoscato91

Question for all you wonderful DIS’ers. Does the line at Space Mountain go down at all during the first parade? Trying to determine if I’d encounter less crowds heading to Space right at 7 for the overlay or starting on the other side of the park and ending up at Space around 9 before I go check in for Cruella’s.


----------



## Cluelyss

RAPstar said:


> How early are they starting the line for Moana?


Starting the line or starting the M&G?
I believe she begins meting at 5:30 again this year, so line will begin forming as soon as partygoers get in at 4. I have not read any reports of AP/DVC starting this line early.


----------



## Cluelyss

sherlockmiles said:


> Would someone be able to label a party map with the character names at each symbol?
> 
> 
> Also - what time can we checkin at cruella's?  (I know it starts at 9:30)  and where is the reserved parade view area? (someone said its not in front of tony's)
> 
> THANKS!


Check KtP’s page - he usually has a map with the names. 

Not sure about check in, but the parade viewing is at the flagpole.


----------



## RAPstar

Cluelyss said:


> Starting the line or starting the M&G?
> I believe she begins meting at 5:30 again this year, so line will begin forming as soon as partygoers get in at 4. I have not read any reports of AP/DVC starting this line early.



Thanks!


----------



## Burgermom

I am taking my 7 year old son to the party on Sunday Sept 29 and our priority is to see the parade and the fireworks (and maybe the hocus pocus show)
I need to see the first parade because I doubt my son can stay awake for the second.
What is my best strategy?
Where should I position myself for the parade?
Where should I position myself for the fireworks?
When should I start staking out a spot, keeping in mind that my son is about 4 and a half feet so would need to either stand on something or be near the front?
Any tips or suggestions are greatly appreciated


----------



## Mom2Stitch

Cluelyss said:


> Check KtP’s page - he usually has a map with the names.
> 
> Not sure about check in, but the parade viewing is at the flagpole.



I completely forgot that I subscribed to KtP until you mentioned this, so thanks!

I happened to look at Captain Jack and see that he has him listed as meeting on normal days and that is news to me. The times appear to be VERY limited, but we can try to meet him this way outside of the party.


----------



## mckennarose

Mrspeaks said:


> I didn’t read the comment that way. There are other reserved areas for wheelchairs and I believe the OP thought those areas were moved to the dessert party reserved area.


FWIW, I didn't read the comment that way either.  The poster was asking for clarification on the new dessert party HA area, not upset because the area exists at all.

IMO, I feel that Disney currently doesn't do enough to provide accommodations or enforce rules.  I have absolutely no objection to having HA areas in Disney or anywhere else where those who need it can have access.  Without going into personal detail, if my disease progresses to where I need to use a mobility device and access the HA areas I would hope it would be a positive experience, as it should be.  One of the reasons I like the dessert parties is because I don't have to exhaust myself in fighting through crowds or standing in an area for an hour to claim a space.  

The issue is that some people feel Disney has not done enough to provide accommodations whether it's for general HA areas or in this case with the Plaza Garden dessert party viewing.  It's almost like Disney saw the dollar signs in charging for the premium viewing spot for HEA and the new MNSSS dessert parties, went through with the plans to cram as many people as possible into the dessert party area, and then as an afterthought....realized that people who needed HA accommodations and paid for the dessert party weren't getting them so now they're trying to fix the situation.  It's admirable that they want to remedy the issue in the dessert party garden area, but it should've been thought of before they crowded so many people into the dessert parties in the first place. I wonder how that area will work on the HEA nights where they cram 2 dessert parties into the same area. Especially since some have mentioned the view is not that great up close to the rail while in a wheelchair.

The MK HA areas are over crowded and I don't get why they made another projection heavy show where people need to be front and center to view it and did not expand the HA areas?  Or at least remove some of the obstacles that block views and possibly enforce rules on who/how many can accompany the person in the HA area?  This thread has some interesting perspectives from people who have used the HA areas for the parade and dessert party.
https://www.disboards.com/threads/disabilities-parade-viewing-thoughts-on-this-incident.3766325/


----------



## Princess Michele

I need help/advice from the experts on our plans. This is our first MNSSHP and we want to see lots of the characters, parade, and fireworks show. It will be myself, DD23, and DS12 and we will be attending tonight 8/27 and 8/30.  Here is what I have so far.

8/27
3:00 enter on a park ticket
3:05 - 5:00 line up and see Jack and Sally
5:00 - 7:00 line up and see Pooh and Friends
7:15 - 8:00 Genie and Jasmine
8:00 - 8:30 Aladdin and Abu
8:35 Check in for Plaza Fireworks Dessert Party and eat
9:15 - 9:50  ride Space Mtn or see Elvis Stitch if lines are short enough
9:55 - 10:35 watchfireworks from party viewing area
10:45 - 11:35 find spot and watch parade from a Frontierland or Liberty Square
11:40 ride BTMRR or HM
12:00 watch Hocus Pocus show

8/30
3:30 arrive
3:45-4:00 enter on party ticket
4:15 ride Winnie the Pooh with FP
4:30 ride Peter Pan with FP
5:00-6:60 line up and meet Moana
6:30-7:20 line up and meet Jack Sparrow
See Tarzan, Jane, and Terk, Jafar, Lotso, Elvis Stitch if not at the first party and ride rides

My other thoughs are to see Moana at our first party at 5:00 and then get in line for Tarzan/Jane and see Pooh and Friends on our second night at 5:00 keeping everything else the same.

Does my timing look okay?  Is the anything I need to adjust?

Will there be time to see Jafar between the fireworks and lining up for the parade tonight?

Thank you for any advice/help. I am finding this planning more stressful than going to HS on 8/29 since seeing all of the special characters is a high priority. Sorry to have such a long post.  I will keep track of wait times so I can post for others to plan their trips.


----------



## trishadono

hakunamoscato91 said:


> Question for all you wonderful DIS’ers. Does the line at Space Mountain go down at all during the first parade? Trying to determine if I’d encounter less crowds heading to Space right at 7 for the overlay or starting on the other side of the park and ending up at Space around 9 before I go check in for Cruella’s.


Thats what I am trying to do too! HM during 1st parade /9p ish then run to cruellas.


----------



## trishadono

Last year after 2 weeks waiting for a magic shot that still hadn't  shown up I emailed:  MyDisneyPhotoPass .com

I told them what was missing and it was fixed. It was the one with head in lantern and I really wanted it.


----------



## lovingeire

kyomagi said:


> Has anyone got a photo of the Halloween Party Light Up Tumbler lit up?
> 
> Also, refillable mugs for this year; via facebook group im in



I so want one of these, but have a feeling they'll be gone by the end of October when I get there!


----------



## lovethattink

We were discussing our SWGE plans when DH mentioned that he'd rather spend the money on the new MNSSHP Pass instead of light sabers and droids. Sooooo, I ordered the Party Pass for the family!!! Our last party was in 2015. We are very excited to go to all these parties! Now I have reading up to do!

Ps. We're still going to SWGE, but for the atmosphere and ride!


----------



## TheOneWithTheTriplets

Heading to check into Chef Mickey before the party tonight. Wish us luck!


----------



## RJstanis

Hope this helps. Our party was this past Fri Aug 23rd.

Crowds seemed about medium to medium low to me. They were way better than my early Sept Sunday party last year. I was ecstatic about that. Weather was perfect considering this time of year. Was actually a frequent small breeze throughout evening too with no rain, so super lucked out this year. Our priorities were rides, candy, mnsshp entertainment, and an occasional character and pictures if we felt like it. I typed out a wordy version breaking down of when I did everything but I feel it's too long for this forum so I'll post it in the Trip Report section and link it (eventually). I had front row spots for the 1st parade and spread out while laying down spot in the West plaza grass in front of Casey's for the fireworks.

Quick version…

Accomplishments prior to 7pm:
-party and SotMK cards, Entrance bypass bags and treats, Space Mountain (FP+), Enchanted Tales, Peter Pan ride (FP+), HM (FP+), BTMR, Splash Mountain, and technically PoTC

Party Accomplishments or post 7pm:
Magic carpets, Jafar (M&G), Swiss Family Treehouse walkthrough, Little Mermaid ride, eat Cosmic Ray’s food (togo while waiting in parade spot), 1st parade front row in Liberty Square, Fireworks in left lawn in front of Casey’s, two magic shots, castle background photo, Buzz Lightyear Spin, Space Mountain, 7DMT, Pooh ride, Hocus Pocus castle show, and bag and a half worth of candy from ToT (x 5 peoples worth)

Could have easily done but passed with <5 min wait/ walkon:
Gravediggers M&G, Ducks M&G, Goofy M&G, Barnstormer ride, Dumbo ride


----------



## kitkat4622

Princess Michele said:


> I need help/advice from the experts on our plans. This is our first MNSSHP and we want to see lots of the characters, parade, and fireworks show. It will be myself, DD23, and DS12 and we will be attending tonight 8/27 and 8/30.  Here is what I have so far.
> 
> 8/27
> 3:00 enter on a park ticket
> 3:05 - 5:00 line up and see Jack and Sally
> 5:00 - 7:00 line up and see Pooh and Friends
> 7:15 - 8:00 Genie and Jasmine
> 8:00 - 8:30 Aladdin and Abu
> 8:35 Check in for Plaza Fireworks Dessert Party and eat
> 9:15 - 9:50  ride Space Mtn or see Elvis Stitch if lines are short enough
> 9:55 - 10:35 watchfireworks from party viewing area
> 10:45 - 11:35 find spot and watch parade from a Frontierland or Liberty Square
> 11:40 ride BTMRR or HM
> 12:00 watch Hocus Pocus show
> 
> 8/30
> 3:30 arrive
> 3:45-4:00 enter on party ticket
> 4:15 ride Winnie the Pooh with FP
> 4:30 ride Peter Pan with FP
> 5:00-6:60 line up and meet Moana
> 6:30-7:20 line up and meet Jack Sparrow
> See Tarzan, Jane, and Terk, Jafar, Lotso, Elvis Stitch if not at the first party and ride rides
> 
> My other thoughs are to see Moana at our first party at 5:00 and then get in line for Tarzan/Jane and see Pooh and Friends on our second night at 5:00 keeping everything else the same.
> 
> Does my timing look okay?  Is the anything I need to adjust?
> 
> Will there be time to see Jafar between the fireworks and lining up for the parade tonight?
> 
> Thank you for any advice/help. I am finding this planning more stressful than going to HS on 8/29 since seeing all of the special characters is a high priority. Sorry to have such a long post.  I will keep track of wait times so I can post for others to plan their trips.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

RJstanis said:


> Was actually a frequent small breeze throughout evening too with no rain, so super lucked out this year.



It was pretty nice, wasn’t it!?  I found there were definitely some hot parts of the park if you were out of the breeze - but you could catch that breeze in most of the open areas - including the Hub waiting for fireworks - and it made things pretty darn pleasant!


----------



## kitkat4622

I personally would not waste a park ticket for essentially one hour today if I am reading your post correctly. Do you have MNSSHP tickets for both parties?


----------



## kitkat4622

Princess Michele said:


> I need help/advice from the experts on our plans. This is our first MNSSHP and we want to see lots of the characters, parade, and fireworks show. It will be myself, DD23, and DS12 and we will be attending tonight 8/27 and 8/30.  Here is what I have so far.
> 
> 8/27
> 3:00 enter on a park ticket
> 3:05 - 5:00 line up and see Jack and Sally
> 5:00 - 7:00 line up and see Pooh and Friends
> 7:15 - 8:00 Genie and Jasmine
> 8:00 - 8:30 Aladdin and Abu
> 8:35 Check in for Plaza Fireworks Dessert Party and eat
> 9:15 - 9:50  ride Space Mtn or see Elvis Stitch if lines are short enough
> 9:55 - 10:35 watchfireworks from party viewing area
> 10:45 - 11:35 find spot and watch parade from a Frontierland or Liberty Square
> 11:40 ride BTMRR or HM
> 12:00 watch Hocus Pocus show
> 
> 8/30
> 3:30 arrive
> 3:45-4:00 enter on party ticket
> 4:15 ride Winnie the Pooh with FP
> 4:30 ride Peter Pan with FP
> 5:00-6:60 line up and meet Moana
> 6:30-7:20 line up and meet Jack Sparrow
> See Tarzan, Jane, and Terk, Jafar, Lotso, Elvis Stitch if not at the first party and ride rides
> 
> My other thoughs are to see Moana at our first party at 5:00 and then get in line for Tarzan/Jane and see Pooh and Friends on our second night at 5:00 keeping everything else the same.
> 
> Does my timing look okay?  Is the anything I need to adjust?
> 
> Will there be time to see Jafar between the fireworks and lining up for the parade tonight?
> 
> Thank you for any advice/help. I am finding this planning more stressful than going to HS on 8/29 since seeing all of the special characters is a high priority. Sorry to have such a long post.  I will keep track of wait times so I can post for others to plan their trips.


I wouldnt use a park ticket to get in at 3 today.


----------



## RJstanis

I posted a picture of us in what was left of our costumes at the point of the picture in the guest list and costume thread too for those interested.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...list-and-costume-thread.3755952/post-61008091


----------



## RJstanis

GADisneyDad14 said:


> It was pretty nice, wasn’t it!?  I found there were definitely some hot parts of the park if you were out of the breeze - but you could catch that breeze in most of the open areas - including the Hub waiting for fireworks - and it made things pretty darn pleasant!



Man it really was, I was pleasantly caught off guard by it. Our entire trip as a whole was pretty incredible this weekend.


----------



## brnrss34

If you DVC you can get sorcerers card and merchandise starting at 2pm. I know Im early but in line for Jack and Sally at 2:26 four families ahead. I don’t mind the waiting because it’s airconditioned


----------



## Princess Michele

kitkat4622 said:


> I personally would not waste a park ticket for essentially one hour today if I am reading your post correctly. Do you have MNSSHP tickets for both parties?


I would not use a park ticket either normally but it is an extra day on our tickets that would not be used otherwise. Meeting lots of the special characters is important to my DD so using it works for us.


----------



## Princess Michele

We got in line for Jack and Sally at 3:00. It looks like there are about 20 people ahead of us. It is 3:25 and it looks like there are about 20 - 30 people behind us.


----------



## jina

I'm not DVC but will be coming in early on a park ticket as we're going in the morning too. Any chance we'd be able to get the SoMK card w/ the DVC-ers before 4? (we are staying DVC but renting, no DVC membership card... yet...)


----------



## Cluelyss

Princess Michele said:


> I need help/advice from the experts on our plans. This is our first MNSSHP and we want to see lots of the characters, parade, and fireworks show. It will be myself, DD23, and DS12 and we will be attending tonight 8/27 and 8/30.  Here is what I have so far.
> 
> 8/27
> 3:00 enter on a park ticket
> 3:05 - 5:00 line up and see Jack and Sally
> 5:00 - 7:00 line up and see Pooh and Friends
> 7:15 - 8:00 Genie and Jasmine
> 8:00 - 8:30 Aladdin and Abu
> 8:35 Check in for Plaza Fireworks Dessert Party and eat
> 9:15 - 9:50  ride Space Mtn or see Elvis Stitch if lines are short enough
> 9:55 - 10:35 watchfireworks from party viewing area
> 10:45 - 11:35 find spot and watch parade from a Frontierland or Liberty Square
> 11:40 ride BTMRR or HM
> 12:00 watch Hocus Pocus show
> 
> 8/30
> 3:30 arrive
> 3:45-4:00 enter on party ticket
> 4:15 ride Winnie the Pooh with FP
> 4:30 ride Peter Pan with FP
> 5:00-6:60 line up and meet Moana
> 6:30-7:20 line up and meet Jack Sparrow
> See Tarzan, Jane, and Terk, Jafar, Lotso, Elvis Stitch if not at the first party and ride rides
> 
> My other thoughs are to see Moana at our first party at 5:00 and then get in line for Tarzan/Jane and see Pooh and Friends on our second night at 5:00 keeping everything else the same.
> 
> Does my timing look okay?  Is the anything I need to adjust?
> 
> Will there be time to see Jafar between the fireworks and lining up for the parade tonight?
> 
> Thank you for any advice/help. I am finding this planning more stressful than going to HS on 8/29 since seeing all of the special characters is a high priority. Sorry to have such a long post.  I will keep track of wait times so I can post for others to plan their trips.


Only concern with tonight’s timing are the Aladdin characters. If you don’t get in line until 7 or after, you may miss the first set / switch which would prolong that whole section of the evening waiting for the second switch. If so, no time for Jafar for sure. Have fun and please report back how much you were able to get done!


----------



## Cluelyss

brnrss34 said:


> If you DVC you can get sorcerers card and merchandise starting at 2pm. I know Im early but in line for Jack and Sally at 2:26 four families ahead. I don’t mind the waiting because it’s airconditioned


Merchandise yes, SOTMK probably not. There have been parties where we’ve entered at 4 and they weren’t out yet handing them out and we had to circle back later in the night.


----------



## Princess Michele

Cluelyss said:


> Only concern with tonight’s timing are the Aladdin characters. If you don’t get in line until 7 or after, you may miss the first set / switch which would prolong that whole section of the evening waiting for the second switch. If so, no time for Jafar for sure. Have fun and please report back how much you were able to get done!


Thanks for the info. If you were me would you meet Moana tonight to get done earlier to see the other characters in Adventureland and see Pooh and friends on Friday?

What time/day would you try to see Elvis Stitch?  Thanks.


----------



## BookerDewitt123

Hey ya'll. This is my very first post- on my very first trip I've planned as a surprise for my wife and kids. 
Here's my question- 
I have a 5 yr old and 9 yr old- We want to see the parade and have a great seat for the fireworks. I have a reservation as of now for the Garden Plaza desert party... What is the best strategy to get great seats for the parade, take part in a few deserts and then have great lawn spots for the fireworks?
OR should I cancel that reservation and just hoof it? (it's our only night at the party and its the Thursday 10/10)


----------



## RJstanis

Princess Michele said:


> Thanks for the info. If you were me would you meet Moana tonight to get done earlier to see the other characters in Adventureland and see Pooh and friends on Friday?
> 
> What time/day would you try to see Elvis Stitch?  Thanks.



That's what I would do imo. Saves back and forth time at quick glance of your plans too. I'm about 10 to 12 pages behind but on Fridays party Capt Jack was late coming out. We got in line for PoTC at about 658p and by the time we got off ride he wasnt out yet meeting guests, not sure what time that was either, but definitely well after 7p. There was maybe 5 people waiting to meet him too, way way less than I've seen in years past. Now that he meets sparingly during the day I doubt his wait times will be as high, but I could be wrong. With that said I think you could meet him at a different time?

In terms of Stitch, others may have a different opinion but after fireworks before 1115 seems to be a sweet spot from what I've been seeing people say. I know his line gets cut at some point near or around 1130p, maybe sooner?


----------



## DingDang12

Hi guys! Me and my friends are going to the party on the 10th of September and it is the first time for all of us. We are not massive character people but one of my friends is a big fan of Lotso so he is our only Character M&G we are planning on doing. Would anyone be able to say what time people start lining up to meet him? Or what time is the best time to meet him? Anyone know how long the waits have been averaging this year? TIA!


----------



## lovethattink

Princess Michele said:


> We got in line for Jack and Sally at 3:00. It looks like there are about 20 people ahead of us. It is 3:25 and it looks like there are about 20 - 30 people behind us.



We just got here. In line for Jack and Sally. 3 hour wait. But loving the air conditioning!!


----------



## trishadono

BookerDewitt123 said:


> Hey ya'll. This is my very first post- on my very first trip I've planned as a surprise for my wife and kids.
> Here's my question-
> I have a 5 yr old and 9 yr old- We want to see the parade and have a great seat for the fireworks. I have a reservation as of now for the Garden Plaza desert party... What is the best strategy to get great seats for the parade, take part in a few deserts and then have great lawn spots for the fireworks?
> OR should I cancel that reservation and just hoof it? (it's our only night at the party and its the Thursday 10/10)


 I haven’t done the dessert parties but glad you posted.someone should be along soon with info.


----------



## Princess Michele

We finished with Jack and Sally at 4:47. My DS and I did our Buzz FP and were finished around 5:00. My DD got in line for Moana around 4:50 and there were already about 40-50 people in line. We got let into the Tiki Room queue at 5:25 and are in front of the waterfall.


----------



## TheOneWithTheTriplets

Princess Michele said:


> We finished with Jack and Sally at 4:47. My DS and I did our Buzz FP and were finished around 5:00. My DD got in line for Moana around 4:50 and there were already about 40-50 people in line. We got let into the Tiki Room queue at 5:25 and are in front of the waterfall.


Are you still in line? I'm the snow White with all the whiney dwarfs. You have to be right near me.


----------



## Best Aunt

RJstanis said:


> In terms of Stitch, others may have a different opinion but after fireworks before 1115 seems to be a sweet spot from what I've been seeing people say. I know his line gets cut at some point near or around 1130p, maybe sooner?



At the first party, I walked by Stitch at 11:30 and the cast member said she was about to close the line because it was 30 minutes long and the party ended at midnight.


----------



## lovingeire

Princess Michele said:


> We got in line for Jack and Sally at 3:00. It looks like there are about 20 people ahead of us. It is 3:25 and it looks like there are about 20 - 30 people behind us.





Princess Michele said:


> We finished with Jack and Sally at 4:47. My DS and I did our Buzz FP and were finished around 5:00. My DD got in line for Moana around 4:50 and there were already about 40-50 people in line. We got let into the Tiki Room queue at 5:25 and are in front of the waterfall.



Thank you for posting! This is so helpful! I might have to get in line before my family. Ugh. My poor family and their lack of APs. Just worried about how hard it will be for them to get to me in that line even if they’re at the front of the party queues.


----------



## sahu

Tonight’s party doesn’t seem too horribly crowded compared to previous years, but I wouldn’t be surprised if the forecast for rain kept people away. I got in Stitch’s line at 6:04 and finished the meet at 6:56. Stitch didn’t come out until 6:42.


----------



## Princess Michele

TheOneWithTheTriplets said:


> Are you still in line? I'm the snow White with all the whiney dwarfs. You have to be right near me.


I did not see your post until later. We were finished at 6:10. My DD thinks she saw your dwarfs in line.


----------



## brnrss34

This party is definitely not crowded. I’ve Moana stood in line since 5 got out at 6:15. Got all the hitching ghosts buckets, rode pirates overlay) with 10 mins . Haunted mansion 10 mins. Hitching ghost, ghost over head and horse ghost pics with maybe 10 min waits. Now in line for grave diggers 10 min wait.


----------



## krd315

Princess Michele said:


> I would not use a park ticket either normally but it is an extra day on our tickets that would not be used otherwise. Meeting lots of the special characters is important to my DD so using it works for us.


We did the same thing on 8/20.  By day 7 the tickets are so cheap it was worth it to be ahead of the 4pm party goers for Jack & Sally. Hope you had fun!


----------



## FoxC63

GADisneyDad14 said:


> We have that same one at the pumpkin - it’s just us looking at the camera with a scared face, no magic or anything.
> 
> The shot I can’t figure out is the one where you hold up the frame and put your head in the middle - like the portraits in the HM.   It’s just a zoomed in pic of my face in the frame.  I thought there was supposed to be some magic on that one, but I guess not?


This sounds like the new Evil Queen animated video.  I would call and ask them to add that in and if they can't ask what they can add.  I had this happen to me last year and they added the HM Ballroom Dancers AND the HM Grave Diggers.


----------



## lovingeire

krd315 said:


> We did the same thing on 8/20.  By day 7 the tickets are so cheap it was worth it to be ahead of the 4pm party goers for Jack & Sally. Hope you had fun!



I would agree with this.  After 5 or 6 days the cost is pretty negligible to add a day so it would be worth it to me.  We're using military tickets for my fam so it's not an option, but if it I had the option to add the 6th day I would totally do it.


----------



## Kickstart

Thanks to everyone posting party updates!

We've got tickets to the 9/27 party.

Couple of questions:

What are peoples thoughts on which Hocus Pocus Villain Spelltacular show tends to be the least crowded (or easiest to get a spot up front), I'm guessing the last one at 12 midnight?
Is the Grave Digger's "show"  Cadaver Dans Show easy to find a spot to view it from, or should we plan to get there early to stake out a spot (and if, what's a good spot)? - Edit:... looking at videos... this doesn't seem to draw a large crowd 

Thanks!


----------



## Kickstart

Posting our tentative party plans...  any feedback or suggestions is greatly appreciated and welcomed!

Friday, 9/27 MNSSHP - party of 5 (Me, DW, DD-22, DS-20, DD-11)

Priorities: Parade, Fireworks, Overlay rides, shopping, soak up the atmosphere

We would love to get pictures with Jack & Sally, but not willing to wait in line over 45 minutes.  We might try to get a picture with Lotso if there's a short line.

*Pre-party plans* (Using a park ticket in the AM, since the park is estimated at only a 2 on the TP crowd calendar):

7:26 am - Buzz Lightyear's Space Ranger Spin  - Wait Time: 4min
7:42 am - Seven Dwarfs Mine Train  - Wait Time: 44min
8:35 am - Peter Pan's Flight (FP 8:35am‑9:35am)  - Wait Time: 4min
8:53 am - Big Thunder Mountain Railroad  - Wait Time: 8min
9:14 am - Jungle Cruise  - Wait Time: 10min
9:35 am - Pirates of the Caribbean  - Wait Time: 6min
9:55 am - Splash Mountain (FP 9:40am‑10:40am)  - Wait Time: 3min
10:26 am - The Haunted Mansion  - Wait Time: 16min
11:03 am - Space Mountain (FP 10:45am‑11:45am)  - Wait Time: 6min
11:25 am - The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh  - Wait Time: 28min
12:00 pm - Be Our Guest Restaurant (12:10pm ADR)  
Leave the park at 1pm... head back to WL for rest.
Plan to re-enter the park around 5pm

*Party plans:*

5:05 pm - Jungle Navigation Co. Ltd. Skipper Canteen (5:05pm ADR)
5:51 pm - Shopping and maybe see a quick attraction or two  - Oh, and get our wristbands somewhere
7:00 pm - The Haunted Mansion  - Wait Time: 18min (Is this better to do when it's dark?)
7:30 pm - Cadaver Dans (watch 7:45 show)  - Wait Time: 15min - maybe skip this
8:05 pm - Mad Tea Party  - Wait Time: 5min
8:15 pm - Monsters, Inc. Laugh Floor (anything special for the party? - may skip or just walk through for TrkOrTrt)  - Wait Time: 12min
8:44 pm - Space Mountain  - Wait Time: 23min
9:18 pm - Head to dessert party
10:15 pm - Disney's Not So Spooky Spectacular - watch from Plaza dessert party
10:35 pm - Head to Frontierland and find spot for parade
11:15 pm - Mickey's "Boo-to-You" Halloween Parade
11:36 pm - Pirates of the Caribbean  - Wait Time: 7min
11:58 pm - Watch Hocus Pocus Villain Spelltacular  - or maybe just do TrkOTrt'ing

Not sure when we'd fit in a picture with Lotso in the above plan, but I'm hoping I've got enough buffer to allow for some flexibility.

I'm also debating cancelling the Plaza Dessert party -  based on the last couple of posts regarding the desert/drink quality... sounds disappointing.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Kickstart said:


> Posting our tentative party plans...  any feedback or suggestions is greatly appreciated and welcomed!
> 
> Friday, 9/27 MNSSHP - party of 5 (Me, DW, DD-22, DS-20, DD-11)
> 
> Priorities: Parade, Fireworks, Overlay rides, shopping, soak up the atmosphere
> 
> We would love to get pictures with Jack & Sally, but not willing to wait in line over 45 minutes.  We might try to get a picture with Lotso if there's a short line.
> 
> *Pre-party plans* (Using a park ticket in the AM, since the park is estimated at only a 2 on the TP crowd calendar):
> 
> 7:26 am - Buzz Lightyear's Space Ranger Spin  - Wait Time: 4min
> 7:42 am - Seven Dwarfs Mine Train  - Wait Time: 44min
> 8:35 am - Peter Pan's Flight (FP 8:35am‑9:35am)  - Wait Time: 4min
> 8:53 am - Big Thunder Mountain Railroad  - Wait Time: 8min
> 9:14 am - Jungle Cruise  - Wait Time: 10min
> 9:35 am - Pirates of the Caribbean  - Wait Time: 6min
> 9:55 am - Splash Mountain (FP 9:40am‑10:40am)  - Wait Time: 3min
> 10:26 am - The Haunted Mansion  - Wait Time: 16min
> 11:03 am - Space Mountain (FP 10:45am‑11:45am)  - Wait Time: 6min
> 11:25 am - The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh  - Wait Time: 28min
> 12:00 pm - Be Our Guest Restaurant (12:10pm ADR)
> Leave the park at 1pm... head back to WL for rest.
> Plan to re-enter the park around 5pm
> 
> *Party plans:*
> 
> 5:05 pm - Jungle Navigation Co. Ltd. Skipper Canteen (5:05pm ADR)
> 5:51 pm - Shopping and maybe see a quick attraction or two  - Oh, and get our wristbands somewhere
> 7:00 pm - The Haunted Mansion  - Wait Time: 18min (Is this better to do when it's dark?)
> 7:30 pm - Cadaver Dans (watch 7:45 show)  - Wait Time: 15min - maybe skip this
> 8:05 pm - Mad Tea Party  - Wait Time: 5min
> 8:15 pm - Monsters, Inc. Laugh Floor (anything special for the party? - may skip or just walk through for TrkOrTrt)  - Wait Time: 12min
> 8:44 pm - Space Mountain  - Wait Time: 23min
> 9:18 pm - Head to dessert party
> 10:15 pm - Disney's Not So Spooky Spectacular - watch from Plaza dessert party
> 10:35 pm - Head to Frontierland and find spot for parade
> 11:15 pm - Mickey's "Boo-to-You" Halloween Parade
> 11:36 pm - Pirates of the Caribbean  - Wait Time: 7min
> 11:58 pm - Watch Hocus Pocus Villain Spelltacular  - or maybe just do TrkOTrt'ing
> 
> Not sure when we'd fit in a picture with Lotso in the above plan, but I'm hoping I've got enough buffer to allow for some flexibility.
> 
> I'm also debating cancelling the Plaza Dessert party -  based on the last couple of posts regarding the desert/drink quality... sounds disappointing.
> 
> Thanks for the help!



Not related to MNSSHP itself but for the AM I would probably do 7DMT first


----------



## Kickstart

lvcourtneyy said:


> Not related to MNSSHP itself but for the AM I would probably do 7DMT first



So... I originally did swap them, but when I "re-evaluated" the plan on TP, it threw the whole day's schedule off.
Looks like the issue is both rides wait time's increase after 7:45am but are relatively flat before then, so if you do Buzz first you can get in line for both rides prior to 7:45.  If you do 7DMT first, you wont get to Buzz until after 8am when the wait time has increased.

Of course, this is assuming the TP estimates are accurate.  It's saying the wait for 7DMT is steady at 44 minutes from open until 7:45 when it THEN starts to increase.  I suspect if we went to 7DMT first, the wait would be a little less then if we showed up after Buzz. 

So, yeah, I'm debating doing just that even though TP says to do it the other way


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Kickstart said:


> So... I originally did swap them, but when I "re-evaluated" the plan on TP, it threw the whole day's schedule off.
> Looks like the issue is both rides wait time's increase after 7:45am but are relatively flat before then, so if you do Buzz first you can get in line for both rides prior to 7:45.  If you do 7DMT first, you wont get to Buzz until after 8am when the wait time has increased.
> 
> Of course, this is assuming the TP estimates are accurate.  It's saying the wait for 7DMT is steady at 44 minutes from open until 7:45 when it THEN starts to increase.  I suspect if we went to 7DMT first, the wait would be a little less then if we showed up after Buzz.
> 
> So, yeah, I'm debating doing just that even though TP says to do it the other way



Are you not planning to get to MK until 7:30? The earlier you can get there for the beginning of the EMH, the shorter the waits you'll find. I don't use that aspect of TP because we just don't plan our days that specific anymore but my issue with it is that it holds their estimates as gospel. Also, we've always been able to get Buzz as an additional FP without difficulty (just something to keep in mind!)


----------



## yorkieteacher

Kickstart said:


> So... I originally did swap them, but when I "re-evaluated" the plan on TP, it threw the whole day's schedule off.
> Looks like the issue is both rides wait time's increase after 7:45am but are relatively flat before then, so if you do Buzz first you can get in line for both rides prior to 7:45.  If you do 7DMT first, you wont get to Buzz until after 8am when the wait time has increased.
> 
> Of course, this is assuming the TP estimates are accurate.  It's saying the wait for 7DMT is steady at 44 minutes from open until 7:45 when it THEN starts to increase.  I suspect if we went to 7DMT first, the wait would be a little less then if we showed up after Buzz.
> 
> So, yeah, I'm debating doing just that even though TP says to do it the other way


I have found TP usually knows about the optimal order of things-for instance, sometimes it is better at rope drop to do Peter Pan before SDMT to let that line die down a little from the rope drop rush, especially if you are not up close to the front of the throng. It could be that way for your plan. Just remember to continue to optimize your plan on your TP lines app once you begin touring and it can work though all the inevitable surprises!


----------



## vinotinto

I think I may try MNSSHP again. We had two cancelled parties in Oct 2016 due to Hurricane Matthew, a rainy, overcrowded party Labor Day 2017, and completely skipped it last year due to the track record the previous two years.

So, with that in mind, do the overlays begin at 7 pm for Teacups, live Pirates, dark Space Mtn? Or are they in place a little earlier than 7 pm? I think I read a report earlier that Space may begin the overlay around 6:45. Is that everyone else's experience too?

TIA!


----------



## Cluelyss

DingDang12 said:


> Hi guys! Me and my friends are going to the party on the 10th of September and it is the first time for all of us. We are not massive character people but one of my friends is a big fan of Lotso so he is our only Character M&G we are planning on doing. Would anyone be able to say what time people start lining up to meet him? Or what time is the best time to meet him? Anyone know how long the waits have been averaging this year? TIA!


 Not sure about this year, but two years ago we headed right to Lotso’s line after the fireworks and waited maybe 20 minutes.


----------



## Cluelyss

brnrss34 said:


> This party is definitely not crowded. I’ve Moana stood in line since 5 got out at 6:15. Got all the hitching ghosts buckets, rode pirates overlay) with 10 mins . Haunted mansion 10 mins. Hitching ghost, ghost over head and horse ghost pics with maybe 10 min waits. Now in line for grave diggers 10 min wait.


At which locations did you pick up your HHG merchandise, and what time did they start selling them, do you recall? Thank you!!!


----------



## fantasycloud

Completed 8/27.  Will try to post a small synopsis, but we did so much. Did Not find it too busy. Large emphasis on TOT because kids preference.

3:30 arrived at turnstiles
3:45 line stared moving, moved quickly through  but major blockage of people waiting for bands. We know we could get them at various locations inside but couldn’t get past with strollers.
Next: picked up sorcerers card and did bypass.
Next: FP for Ariel and Peter Pan
Dinner for first child, tacos at Peco’s bills
Dinner for second child: Cosmic Rays, mobile order line took forever, regular line would have been faster.  Lotso burger and Mickey burger. Lotso was good but preferred Mickey for more stronger cheese and bacon!
TOT at Monsters and Philharmagic, both had two stops. Then Pinocchio’s only one stop (two was reported earlier). Lines appeared long but moved so fast. About 1 min waiting.
Rode. Small world. Dance party with Disney JR.
TOT fantasyland train, only one treat stop (2 reported earlier). 
8:50 Waited in frontierland for first parade while kids TOT at Horseshoe and Jamboree.  Waited in line 15 people deep to get Constance’s Wedding cake but it sadly wasn’t a snack credit as shown on a famous blog about food.
Parade crowds slowly built but didn’t feel overly crowded. Only two deep on side where we were, looked deeper on side across from us.
Headed for fireworks spot after parade, got spot inside hub.
Had Jack and Sally Cake pop. Didn’t like it, cake was dry and crumbled, messy.
Kid had to bathroom with 10 mins to showtime. I ran her to Casey’s through crowds and back, made it just in time. Yuck to hot for a run like that. Huge sorry to all the people we work our way though.
Then did Teacups, Speedway, Teacuos again. Ariel/Eric (11:15ish, 10 min wait), Belle and Gaston (11:35, five groups in front of us), Moana (11:50, 2 min wait), Pirates (11:57). Actors were so much fun. They asked Son dressed as Eric if he found his mermaid. And asked daughter dressed as Ursula how she got her legs. Daughter didn’t speak (shy) so they asked her if her voice was in shell. Cute.
Exited at ride 12:02, candy closed at exit. Photopass photo in front of castle.  Headed out, on monorail about 12:30ish, was a three monorail wait time. Clear wait line when we left.


----------



## Cluelyss

fantasycloud said:


> Completed 8/27.  Will try to post a small synopsis, but we did so much. Did Not find it too busy. Large emphasis on TOT because kids preference.
> 
> 3:30 arrived at turnstiles
> 3:45 line stared moving, moved quickly through  but major blockage of people waiting for bands. We know we could get them at various locations inside but couldn’t get past with strollers.
> Next: picked up sorcerers card and did bypass.
> Next: FP for Ariel and Peter Pan
> Dinner for first child, tacos at Peco’s bills
> Dinner for second child: Cosmic Rays, mobile order line took forever, regular line would have been faster.  Lotso burger and Mickey burger. Lotso was good but preferred Mickey for more stronger cheese and bacon!
> TOT at Monsters and Philharmagic, both had two stops. Then Pinocchio’s only one stop (two was reported earlier). Lines appeared long but moved so fast. About 1 min waiting.
> Rode. Small world. Dance party with Disney JR.
> TOT fantasyland train, only one treat stop (2 reported earlier).
> 8:50 Waited in frontierland for first parade while kids TOT at Horseshoe and Jamboree.  Waited in line 15 people deep to get Constance’s Wedding cake but it sadly wasn’t a snack credit as shown on a famous blog about food.
> Parade crowds slowly built but didn’t feel overly crowded. Only two deep on side where we were, looked deeper on side across from us.
> Headed for fireworks spot after parade, got spot inside hub.
> Had Jack and Sally Cake pop. Didn’t like it, cake was dry and crumbled, messy.
> Kid had to bathroom with 10 mins to showtime. I ran her to Casey’s through crowds and back, made it just in time. Yuck to hot for a run like that. Huge sorry to all the people we work our way though.
> Then did Teacups, Speedway, Teacuos again. Ariel/Eric (11:15ish, 10 min wait), Belle and Gaston (11:35, five groups in front of us), Moana (11:50, 2 min wait), Pirates (11:57). Actors were so much fun. They asked Son dressed as Eric if he found his mermaid. And asked daughter dressed as Ursula how she got her legs. Daughter didn’t speak (shy) so they asked her if her voice was in shell. Cute.
> Exited at ride 12:02, candy closed at exit. Photopass photo in front of castle.  Headed out, on monorail about 12:30ish, was a three monorail wait time. Clear wait line when we left.
> View attachment 430241


 Adorable!!!  Sounds like you had a great night!


----------



## lilmape

Kinda wondering if the Monday party will be canceled...


----------



## TheOneWithTheTriplets

Quick comments regarding our visit last night:

After getting in at 4, grabbing SotMK card, getting photos by castle, and using our 2 prebooked FPs, we split the adults and put one each in Moana and 7d lines at 5:15. Saw Moana 6:20, dwarfs 7:00. Our line holder in 7D did let 2-3 groups ahead of him because he got to a spot towards the front where there was a big corner and he wanted to make sure that when we met up with him we'd have room to fit in the line (not what I would have done, but whatever). If he hadn't done that, we'd have been out more like 6:50 as we wouldn't have had to wait through the first break.

ToT after 7D because that's what the kids really wanted to do and we weren't sure how late they'd stay up. As everyone else has said, if you can possibly hold of on ToT until later in the evening, do it! Lines were long, but quick moving. Probably 5-10 minutes per location.

Did WtP (7:40, 15 minute wait) and IASM (8:11 walk on). Was surprised to see that the small world line was backed up the ramp past the first turn when we got off. However, we also got stuck in the last room of the ride for an extra couple of minutes, so something must have gone awry.

Philharmagic ToT at 8:46 was a much faster line than our earlier ones. Still lots of people, but everyone was able to walk quickly though the line, compared to the slow march earlier in the night.

Tea Cups 9:05 for 10 minute wait. Cosmic Rays ToT total walk through, did it twice.

Kids wanted to do Speedway but line looked bad. Backed up over the bridge and down into the twists by the entrance. Convinced them to do party things tonight and Speedway on our next MK day.

Monsters Inc ToT no wait at 9:36. Sat to watch the show for a couple minutes. 

9:45 I left hubby and kids in Tomorrowland and got our fireworks spot. There about 9:50 for this view. 

Not too packed at all. People left some elbow room between groups and a couple feet of space in front of our strollers so the kids could actually see. Great view of Jack, fireworks, projections. I had to go back to the bathrooms by Casey's (kid had to pee at 10:07, come on!) and I'd say the crowds were actually tighter farther back. Maybe we just got lucky and had a group around us who valued personal space?

While I was waiting for fireworks, family did CoP ToT and hubby said he's pretty sure our kids were the only ones excited for applesauce. Tables were deserted. 

After fireworks, we easily grabbed front row for 2nd parade in front of country bears (10:40). Could have waited a bit longer to grab spot but we needed room for two strollers so we weren't chancing it. Filled in around and across from us closer to 11. While Hubby stated with strollers, saw Cadaver Dans, ToT at Country Bears twice (walk straight through), then enjoyed an awesome view of the parade. Kids were miraculously still awake, so used the Adventureland cut through to try to see if we could get Jasmine and Genie. Line was already cut at 11:36 but woman at front of line heard us explaining to the girls it was closed and offered us her spot. Her kid had crashed while waiting. Took advantage of that awesome pixie dust, ToT at Diamond Horseshoe 11:44 (surprisingly not empty, although we were able to walk quickly with the crowd).

Decided to see if we could get hitchhiking ghosts before 12am Hocus Pocus. I didn't know exactly where this shot was because I thought there was no way the kids would be awake to do it. Went up towards HM, saw them cut off the lantern shot about 11:45. Found a CM to ask about hitchhiking ghosts and they sent me back down the hill behind Christmas shop. We doubled back but I figured there was no way we'd get it since they were already cutting off long magic shot lines. Turned behind shop to see CM with no one there. I told her how shocked I was that she had no line and she said the waits had been way shorter since she got moved back here. Did shot with whole family and again with just kids. No one came over the whole time we were doing them.

11:55 grabbed this spot for Villains show. 


Could have pushed up further but we wanted to be back near the statue to take advantage of the slope. Again, lots of elbow room, no one camped directly in front of our kids.

2/3 managed to stay awake through the full show, but then they crashed on the walk out of the park. Headless horseman shoot looked like a long line but the 3 PP photographers were moving quickly. Maybe a 5 minute wait. 



We had such an amazing time! I thought the kids were falling asleep waiting for fireworks (they crash once they can sit and rest, usually) so everything after that felt like awesome bonus time. 

It definitely felt crowded to us (the WtP, speedway waits surprised me) but it was our first party so we have no point of reference for normal party crowds. Thanks to the awesome advice of this thread, we came in with a plan and had an amazing night!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Cluelyss said:


> At which locations did you pick up your HHG merchandise, and what time did they start selling them, do you recall? Thank you!!!



I know you weren’t asking me, but on 8/23 we did:

Ezra Sipper - Pecos Bill
Gus Beignet Holder - Golden Oak Outpost
Professor Plump Popcorn Holder - Popcorn cart just outside of Pecos Bill, on the other side of the parade path just before the walkway/bridge path towards BTMR (hope that makes sense)

Note, I asked for all without the contents and CMs were happy to oblige.


----------



## bookbabe626

lilmape said:


> Kinda wondering if the Monday party will be canceled...



That’s our party.  We went ahead and cancelled Cruella’s, since if the party goes ahead I’m anticipating that the parade will be rained out, and I really only wanted it for the parade viewing.  I’m packing all the wet weather gear instead of just ponchos.  I think it’s going to be a really soggy few days...


----------



## mckennarose

lilmape said:


> Kinda wondering if the Monday party will be canceled...


I just cancelled the dessert party for that night.  Too many variables with the weather.  Today is the 5 day cancellation mark to get reimbursed.  The phone CM said people are cancelling and she expected more to call in.


----------



## mckennarose

I'm wondering about rearranging my MNSSHP days now.    Would it be worth it if I couldn't get in at 4pm?  I know the regular party hours are 7-12, but we may not be able to get there by 4pm.   Decisions, decisions....

Has anyone arrived later than the 4 pm time slot and still felt it was still "worth it"?  TIA!!


----------



## lovethattink

We had an amazing time last night at the party. It was the emptiest party I think I ever attended! Best spur of the moment idea ever! I'm really excited about the Party Pass!!

We waited 2 hours before the party to see Jack and Sally. We were told it would be a 3 hour wait. The interaction was amazing!! We talked about pumpkin carving, fly larvae, decay. It was so funny. 

Next stop was to pick up SotMK cards. We didn't try the party card, but did play one window.

Then we stopped at the Jane and Terk m&g. Tarzan was no where to be found. We were told he got lost in the jungle.  Again,  another great interaction.  Wait was about 15 min.

Next we went Trick or Treating at Frontierland. Handfuls of candy were received!

We watched the 1st Hocus Pocus. It was amazing!! I had seen it years ago from a crappy vantage point, but tonight had an amazing spot!

Headed over to Cosmic Rays for a burger and to check out the Descendants Dance Party. 

We saw Tweedle Dee and Dum walk by and they were so much fun! 

There was no line for Alice and the Mad Harder so we stopped there. Was less than a 5 minute wait! The interaction of the meet was priceless! My son is an actor and loves improv and he had so much fun playing off them!

From here we headed to the 7 Dwarf meet and greet. It was about a 20 minute wait! Amazing interaction! The dwarfs were extremely playful! Dopey kept putting his legs up in the air. Sleepy kept falling asleep. Grumpy was beyond grumpy. They were all getting in trouble with the cm and photopass photographer. It was so fun!!

DS and DH rode Barnstormer.

Then we got in line for pirate Goofy. Loved the details of the costume. Another fun interaction!

It was almost 11pm, so we headed to my favorite parade spot. Loved the additions to the parade!!

We were on the ferry around midnight. Left feeling like this was one of the best parties we've ever been to! Looking forward to our next party. Which will probably be Monday!


----------



## Best Aunt

mckennarose said:


> I'm wondering about rearranging my MNSSHP days now.    Would it be worth it if I couldn't get in at 4pm?  I know the regular party hours are 7-12, but we may not be able to get there by 4pm.   Decisions, decisions....
> 
> Has anyone arrived later than the 4 pm time slot and still felt it was still "worth it"?  TIA!!



I went to the first party last year and this year.  Both times I arrived after 6:00 (even though I have an Annual Pass and could get to the park as early as I wanted).

You have to be careful of your energy level.  Is it much hotter and more humid than you are used to?  Has any part of your body been bothering you?  Does your back start to hurt if you spend too much time standing in one place?  What have you been doing earlier that day, or in the past few days?

For me, it would not make sense to get there at 4:00 and have my back start hurting by 7:30.  I go to do things that can only be done during the party.  I don't want to poop out too early.  I prefer to arrive later so that my energy level is higher during the actual party hours.

If everybody in your group are people whose bodies are perfectly happy with 8 straight hours of standing around in the Florida heat and humidity, then your decision might be different.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

mckennarose said:


> I'm wondering about rearranging my MNSSHP days now.    Would it be worth it if I couldn't get in at 4pm?  I know the regular party hours are 7-12, but we may not be able to get there by 4pm.   Decisions, decisions....
> 
> Has anyone arrived later than the 4 pm time slot and still felt it was still "worth it"?  TIA!!



Lol, I walked into MK at 7:58pm last Friday and we had a blast.  Granted that was my plan as it was our arrival day (although an hour late due to a flight delay).  

I also like the later arrival just to give the sun time to go down.  If there are no afternoon clouds, I find that 4-6 time pretty brutal in August/Sept.  

Although I say this as an AP holder who isn’t trying to max every second of MK time or trying to get in character lines, so my perspective may be skewed from those with a different agenda.


----------



## joviroxx

mckennarose said:


> I'm wondering about rearranging my MNSSHP days now.    Would it be worth it if I couldn't get in at 4pm?  I know the regular party hours are 7-12, but we may not be able to get there by 4pm.   Decisions, decisions....
> 
> Has anyone arrived later than the 4 pm time slot and still felt it was still "worth it"?  TIA!!


I would think it depends on what you are interested in doing. If doing rides without the overlays and character meetings are important, it might help to get their before 4pm. My family really is going for the rides with overlays, parade and fireworks, and just the overall ambience, so getting there too early isn't all that important.


----------



## mckennarose

Best Aunt said:


> You have to be careful of your energy level. Is it much hotter and more humid than you are used to? Has any part of your body been bothering you? Does your back start to hurt if you spend too much time standing in one place? What have you been doing earlier that day, or in the past few days?


It's funny because we never do a straight 8 hours in the parks.  We always hit the parks in the morning, go for a few hours, take a break and go back at night for 3-ish hours.  That works for us no matter when we go.  For some reason, I have it in my head that if I don't get there right at 4 we will be missing out.  It's not true at all!  LOL!  I'm thinking we would be able to get there around 6-7 pm, which is plenty of time, realistically.  All these posts with detailed plans are making me edgy!  I don't have a plan at all.  And we've done the party, so none of this is new to us.



GADisneyDad14 said:


> I also like the later arrival just to give the sun time to go down. If there are no afternoon clouds, I find that 4-6 time pretty brutal in August/Sept.
> 
> Although I say this as an AP holder who isn’t trying to max every second of MK time or trying to get in character lines, so my perspective may be skewed from those with a different agenda.


Yes, it is brutal in the sun this time of year!  We've done the party before in September and it is HOT.  We don't max out time out in the parks anyway, and always take breaks so being there for 5-6 hours would be fine.  I don't have a plan, not planning on characters and I've seen the parade and HP show before so I'm not hard pressed to have a prime spot.  We really just go with the flow.

You all made me feel better about it.  It's just DH and I and I asked how he felt about going later and he was fine with it.


----------



## MemoryMakers

lovethattink said:


> From here we headed to the 7 Dwarf meet and greet. It was about a 20 minute wait!



Thanks for the report.  Do you remember (approx) what time you met the 7 Drawfs?


----------



## Pdollar88

I've met Jack and Sally before and was determined not to do many characters this time, particularly those that require a lot of strategy or time. BUT I love the new meeting area and background for J&S so much that I'm sorely tempted. Argh!!


----------



## lovethattink

MemoryMakers said:


> Thanks for the report.  Do you remember (approx) what time you met the 7 Drawfs?



It was during fireworks.




Pdollar88 said:


> I've met Jack and Sally before and was determined not to do many characters this time, particularly those that require a lot of strategy or time. BUT I love the new meeting area and background for J&S so much that I'm sorely tempted. Argh!!



I don't regret those 2 hours in line pre-party. It's air conditioned. And we didn't waste party time. We were finished just before the party started!


----------



## HollyMD

For those that have been to the parties so far this year, I assume no new characters, even the rumored ones? Also, I think for this year, my DS will just be most interested in the Fab 5. What are the waits for them usually like?


----------



## Kickstart

Kickstart said:


> Posting our tentative party plans...  any feedback or suggestions is greatly appreciated and welcomed!
> 
> Friday, 9/27 MNSSHP - party of 5 (Me, DW, DD-22, DS-20, DD-11)
> 
> Priorities: Parade, Fireworks, Overlay rides, shopping, soak up the atmosphere
> 
> We would love to get pictures with Jack & Sally, but not willing to wait in line over 45 minutes.  We might try to get a picture with Lotso if there's a short line.
> 
> *Pre-party plans* (Using a park ticket in the AM, since the park is estimated at only a 2 on the TP crowd calendar):
> 
> 7:26 am - Buzz Lightyear's Space Ranger Spin  - Wait Time: 4min
> 7:42 am - Seven Dwarfs Mine Train  - Wait Time: 44min
> 8:35 am - Peter Pan's Flight (FP 8:35am‑9:35am)  - Wait Time: 4min
> 8:53 am - Big Thunder Mountain Railroad  - Wait Time: 8min
> 9:14 am - Jungle Cruise  - Wait Time: 10min
> 9:35 am - Pirates of the Caribbean  - Wait Time: 6min
> 9:55 am - Splash Mountain (FP 9:40am‑10:40am)  - Wait Time: 3min
> 10:26 am - The Haunted Mansion  - Wait Time: 16min
> 11:03 am - Space Mountain (FP 10:45am‑11:45am)  - Wait Time: 6min
> 11:25 am - The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh  - Wait Time: 28min
> 12:00 pm - Be Our Guest Restaurant (12:10pm ADR)
> Leave the park at 1pm... head back to WL for rest.
> Plan to re-enter the park around 5pm
> 
> *Party plans:*
> 
> 5:05 pm - Jungle Navigation Co. Ltd. Skipper Canteen (5:05pm ADR)
> 5:51 pm - Shopping and maybe see a quick attraction or two  - Oh, and get our wristbands somewhere
> 7:00 pm - The Haunted Mansion  - Wait Time: 18min (Is this better to do when it's dark?)
> 7:30 pm - Cadaver Dans (watch 7:45 show)  - Wait Time: 15min - maybe skip this
> 8:05 pm - Mad Tea Party  - Wait Time: 5min
> 8:15 pm - Monsters, Inc. Laugh Floor (anything special for the party? - may skip or just walk through for TrkOrTrt)  - Wait Time: 12min
> 8:44 pm - Space Mountain  - Wait Time: 23min
> 9:18 pm - Head to dessert party
> 10:15 pm - Disney's Not So Spooky Spectacular - watch from Plaza dessert party
> 10:35 pm - Head to Frontierland and find spot for parade
> 11:15 pm - Mickey's "Boo-to-You" Halloween Parade
> 11:36 pm - Pirates of the Caribbean  - Wait Time: 7min
> 11:58 pm - Watch Hocus Pocus Villain Spelltacular  - or maybe just do TrkOTrt'ing
> 
> Not sure when we'd fit in a picture with Lotso in the above plan, but I'm hoping I've got enough buffer to allow for some flexibility.
> 
> I'm also debating cancelling the Plaza Dessert party -  based on the last couple of posts regarding the desert/drink quality... sounds disappointing.
> 
> Thanks for the help!





lvcourtneyy said:


> Are you not planning to get to MK until 7:30? The earlier you can get there for the beginning of the EMH, the shorter the waits you'll find. I don't use that aspect of TP because we just don't plan our days that specific anymore but my issue with it is that it holds their estimates as gospel. Also, we've always been able to get Buzz as an additional FP without difficulty (just something to keep in mind!)



I was thinking we'd get there around 7:15... knowing how our family moves   .... then make our way to the line by 7:30-ish.  But, yes, if I'm able to rally everyone to get there around 6:30 for rope-drop, then that would be the way to go to give us some buffer in the plan... in which case we would likely do 7DMT first then.

I'm actually a little worried about getting to MK so early.  We arrive the day before on an early morning flight - plan to hit Epcot for a few FP rides and then do the 5:30pm Candy Sushi making class - then we have a 7:55pm ADR at Oga's, and finally 9:30 ADR and Sci-Fi Dine-in..... so it will be a long day, the day before the party.

My concern is how much will we really rest during our 1pm - 5pm break... I bet my DD11 will want to swim - heck, I'll want to swim too .  Will we have enough fuel left in the tank to stay at the party till midnight after our "rest"?

Right now, I'm thinking adrenaline and excitement will keep us going... and then take it easy the next day (either water park day or wake up late and do Disney Springs)


----------



## sheila14

FoxC63 said:


> No not with just a park ticket.  Only DVC are allowed to get their party wristbands at 2pm.  I cannot comment on AP holders.  You can pick up your waistband starting at 4pm inside the park at the following locations:
> 
> The front of the park (as you enter)
> Inside the Chamber of Commerce building on Main Street
> Near Buzz Lightyear
> Outside of Mickey's Philharmagic
> Guest Relations window in Liberty Square
> Near Tortuga Tavern


Is this the same rule for those wanting to use a park ticket to get in early on a party day and get in line for J&S?  Will you be allowed to get in line for this meet and greet if you ARE NOT a DVC member?


----------



## PolyRob

sheila14 said:


> Is this the same rule for those wanting to use a park ticket to get in early on a party day and get in line for J&S?  Will you be allowed to get in line for this meet and greet if you ARE NOT a DVC member?


You can enter the J&S line early without being a DVC member. The CM will scan your MB before letting you in the line to verify MNSSHP admission and two CMs will come back around later before the meet starts to check again and distribute bands.


----------



## Cluelyss

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I know you weren’t asking me, but on 8/23 we did:
> 
> Ezra Sipper - Pecos Bill
> Gus Beignet Holder - Golden Oak Outpost
> Professor Plump Popcorn Holder - Popcorn cart just outside of Pecos Bill, on the other side of the parade path just before the walkway/bridge path towards BTMR (hope that makes sense)
> 
> Note, I asked for all without the contents and CMs were happy to oblige.


Awesome, thank you!
I have in my notes that the sipper is also at Golden Oak, do you recall seeing him there? I’m not sure where I got that info but seems too good to be true LOL


----------



## Cluelyss

lilmape said:


> Kinda wondering if the Monday party will be canceled...


I sure hope not, that’s our night too! I think it’s too soon to tell though. 

Last year we did the second to last MVMCP. A complete monsoon came through that day, like ankle deep water flowing through the streets. Tons of people moved their tickets to the next night but the party itself (7-12) didn’t see a drop of rain. We skipped our preparty FPs and moved our dinner back to 6:00 or so and ended up having an awesome night with low crowds. Fingers crossed for a similar situation, if the rain comes through at all.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Cluelyss said:


> Awesome, thank you!
> I have in my notes that the sipper is also at Golden Oak, do you recall seeing him there? I’m not sure where I got that info but seems too good to be true LOL



Yeah, wasn't there on Friday.  The sipper was the most confusing one to find as CMs didn't really know.  Even the CM at Pecos Bill (where it would occasionally flip around on the screen above) - didn't really know how to ring it up or if they had it!  

As always, YMMV!


----------



## Cluelyss

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Yeah, wasn't there on Friday.  The sipper was the most confusing one to find as CMs didn't really know.  Even the CM at Pecos Bill (where it would occasionally flip around on the screen above) - didn't really know how to ring it up or if they had it!
> 
> As always, YMMV!


Thank you!!


----------



## Best Aunt

Kickstart said:


> Right now, I'm thinking adrenaline and excitement will keep us going... and then take it easy the next day (either water park day or wake up late and do Disney Springs)



Adrenaline and excitement may die down if you are standing around, either waiting in a line or holding a spot for parade or fireworks.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Cluelyss said:


> Thank you!!



BTW, I meant to respond to one of your posts about fireworks from a few days ago and got distracted. 

I'll be honest, I did get to the end of the show and had that "fork in the road" moment as to whether to like it or not like it.  I chose to like it, but it was a different feeling having been so used to HalloWishes for several years now.  

Hope the weather works out for your travels!


----------



## Cluelyss

GADisneyDad14 said:


> BTW, I meant to respond to one of your posts about fireworks from a few days ago and got distracted.
> 
> I'll be honest, I did get to the end of the show and had that "fork in the road" moment as to whether to like it or not like it.  I chose to like it, but it was a different feeling having been so used to HalloWishes for several years now.
> 
> Hope the weather works out for your travels!


Thank you. I’m worried that’s exactly how I’ll feel...but I’m trying to keep an open mind. (Assuming we even get to see them, LOL - rain, rain, go away!!!)


----------



## bpesch

We are arriving in WDW on Friday. We have tickets for the party on Labor Day. Dorian is starting to worry us. Can anyone explain Disney's procedure should a hurricane happen to impact the parks and party?


----------



## mckennarose

bpesch said:


> We are arriving in WDW on Friday. We have tickets for the party on Labor Day. Dorian is starting to worry us. Can anyone explain Disney's procedure should a hurricane happen to impact the parks and party?


There's a thread for those of us going in the next few days.....come on over!
https://www.disboards.com/threads/hurricane-dorian-wdw-theme-parks-discussion.3767201/


----------



## Araminta18

Cluelyss said:


> Awesome, thank you!
> I have in my notes that the sipper is also at Golden Oak, do you recall seeing him there? I’m not sure where I got that info but seems too good to be true LOL


Nah, you can only get one at each stop. The supper is at Pecos Bills and Columbia Harbor House.


----------



## Kickstart

Best Aunt said:


> Adrenaline and excitement may die down if you are standing around, either waiting in a line or holding a spot for parade or fireworks.



I know!... I'll have to gauge our stamina as best I can the morning of the party.  
No plans for character meets (except for maybe Lotso if it's a short line), so that should help a little.  I also have the Fireworks Plaza party booked, so that should give us a little break (although I debating cancelling it).

Otherwise, if it seems like some of us are dragging trying to get up the morning of the party, then maybe I'll cut out the first hour of our morning touring plan.  We could just skip Buzz and 7DMT (maybe do those at the party if it turns out to be a lightly attended party) - but not the end of the world if we skip those considering our kids are older.

I suspect the kids will have the stamina... it's probably my wife and I that might start dragging later in the party


----------



## Nathan Banks

Thanks for all the advice on my costume. Just received the last parts of it today and found out my hook is metal. It's still a costume thing, very blunt and can do no real damage, but it's made of metal on the hook and the base of it. Will this still be allowed?


----------



## HuskyForever

Mostly a lurker but wanted to say thanks to all for posting reviews and plans.  It helped us (2 Adults, 1 5 year old) figure out what we wanted to do for last nights party.  It was our first MNSSHP.  We had a great time and accomplished everything we wanted to do.  Our focus was ToT, fireworks, parade, Hocus Pocus Show, Teacups Overlay.  Here is what we did, though forgive me, I don’t remember times for everything.  

3:25pm Arrived at MK SO HOT
3:45pm Gates open YAY!
Bands were a little slow but no biggie.
Went to pick up SOTMK card then back to the bypass. We were so hot and sweaty we just skipped photo ops here.
Got TOT bags.
Bathroom break in the sweet, sweet air conditioning.
3:30-4:30 (4:15) 1st FP Buzz
Stand by People Mover No wait
4:30-530 (4:28) 2nd FP Speedway
4:50 (4:45) 3rd FP Modified Teacups
Snack break Cosmic Rays 20 mins
5:15-6 4th FP Dumbo
Stand by Under the Sea 5 min wait
Stand by Carousel 15 min wait
~6:10 pm Stand by HM 10 min wait
6:30-6:50pm Pretzel break in Frontierland
6:55pm ToT Miners Cove
ToT Splash Mountain Long lines but steady moving. 5-10 mins
ToT CBJ 5 mins 2 stops
ToT Diamond Horseshoe 5 mins
ToT PhilharMagic 2 treat stops Took a break inside to cool off.
ToT Pinocchio Village Haus
ToT Ariel’s Grotto 10 mins. This was a slow trail for us and we got 2 pieces of candy.
ToT Railroad Station. Also super slow, long line. At least we got a handful of candy.
Btw, this area was a hot mess.  There were lines everywhere and it was hard to immediately tell what they were for.  We got outta there fast.
Teacups with overlay.  10-15 min wait
At this point it’s close to 8:15
ToT Cosmic Ray’s
Stopped by Descendance Party. Was pretty impressive. We watched for 20 mins (kiddo too shy to dance). DJ was fun, energetic, and engaging. Guided some dances. Constant “video calls” from the Descendants characters, as well as music videos.
ToT Monsters Inc 2 stops stayed to watch for 10 mins
9pm Check-in Garden Plaza Dessert Party. No line, separate check-in. Spent just under an hour relaxing. Treats were fine, worth it to us to not stress about a spot. I’m short and ALWAYS end up with someone tall standing right in front of me. Kiddo was worn out so she enjoyed sitting, eating, drinking, and no boring waiting.
9:55pm walk to Garden. Lots of space, back rail mostly full for unobstructed views. We stood on left side about 6 ft in front of back rail.
10:15pm Fireworks. Fun. Not HEA great, but enjoyable.
10:35 Bathroom break, then fight the Main Street crowd to head to Adventureland.
ToT Jungle Cruise
Stand by Flying Carpets. Waited 1 ride cycle
ToT CBJ now only 1 treat stop
10:55pm Found a parade spot just outside exit of CBJ (the walk through at the exit eventually gets roped off adding additional spots to get front row view)
11:10 Headless Horseman
11:15 Parade
Followed parade to Hub
12:00am Hocus Pocus.  So fun!
On way out, 2 magic shots (flaming pumpkin, poison apple cauldron)
Bought Halloween Party Pin 
Headless Horseman Magic Shot before exit (there were 4 photopass photographers set up so very speedy)

Whew!  We were exhausted but had a great time.  We were worried about possible rain since we had such a big storm the night before.  Little bit of rain around 3:20pm, maybe a sprinkle for a couple of minutes at some point but nothing else.  It was definitely hot the whole night.  

We thought it was like a regular park day in regards to crowds but we enjoyed ourselves tremendously.


----------



## Sammie

bpesch said:


> We are arriving in WDW on Friday. We have tickets for the party on Labor Day. Dorian is starting to worry us. Can anyone explain Disney's procedure should a hurricane happen to impact the parks and party?


 Basically if they close the park down, they will more than likely give you a ticket to another night.  If it is just a rain event, it goes on even if the parade is cancelled. Been there, done that, not fun.


----------



## bpesch

mckennarose said:


> There's a thread for those of us going in the next few days.....come on over!
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/hurricane-dorian-wdw-theme-parks-discussion.3767201/



Thank you! I'm a hurricane veteran, have done many including Katrina on the MS Gulf Coast, but one at Disney will be new to me!


----------



## Kickstart

HuskyForever said:


> Mostly a lurker but wanted to say thanks to all for posting reviews and plans.  It helped us (2 Adults, 1 5 year old) figure out what we wanted to do for last nights party.  It was our first MNSSHP.  We had a great time and accomplished everything we wanted to do.  Our focus was ToT, fireworks, parade, Hocus Pocus Show, Teacups Overlay.  Here is what we did, though forgive me, I don’t remember times for everything.
> 
> 3:25pm Arrived at MK SO HOT
> 3:45pm Gates open YAY!
> Bands were a little slow but no biggie.
> Went to pick up SOTMK card then back to the bypass. We were so hot and sweaty we just skipped photo ops here.
> Got TOT bags.
> Bathroom break in the sweet, sweet air conditioning.
> 3:30-4:30 (4:15) 1st FP Buzz
> Stand by People Mover No wait
> 4:30-530 (4:28) 2nd FP Speedway
> 4:50 (4:45) 3rd FP Modified Teacups
> Snack break Cosmic Rays 20 mins
> 5:15-6 4th FP Dumbo
> Stand by Under the Sea 5 min wait
> Stand by Carousel 15 min wait
> ~6:10 pm Stand by HM 10 min wait
> 6:30-6:50pm Pretzel break in Frontierland
> 6:55pm ToT Miners Cove
> ToT Splash Mountain Long lines but steady moving. 5-10 mins
> ToT CBJ 5 mins 2 stops
> ToT Diamond Horseshoe 5 mins
> ToT PhilharMagic 2 treat stops Took a break inside to cool off.
> ToT Pinocchio Village Haus
> ToT Ariel’s Grotto 10 mins. This was a slow trail for us and we got 2 pieces of candy.
> ToT Railroad Station. Also super slow, long line. At least we got a handful of candy.
> Btw, this area was a hot mess.  There were lines everywhere and it was hard to immediately tell what they were for.  We got outta there fast.
> Teacups with overlay.  10-15 min wait
> At this point it’s close to 8:15
> ToT Cosmic Ray’s
> Stopped by Descendance Party. Was pretty impressive. We watched for 20 mins (kiddo too shy to dance). DJ was fun, energetic, and engaging. Guided some dances. Constant “video calls” from the Descendants characters, as well as music videos.
> ToT Monsters Inc 2 stops stayed to watch for 10 mins
> 9pm Check-in Garden Plaza Dessert Party. No line, separate check-in. Spent just under an hour relaxing. Treats were fine, worth it to us to not stress about a spot. I’m short and ALWAYS end up with someone tall standing right in front of me. Kiddo was worn out so she enjoyed sitting, eating, drinking, and no boring waiting.
> 9:55pm walk to Garden. Lots of space, back rail mostly full for unobstructed views. We stood on left side about 6 ft in front of back rail.
> 10:15pm Fireworks. Fun. Not HEA great, but enjoyable.
> 10:35 Bathroom break, then fight the Main Street crowd to head to Adventureland.
> ToT Jungle Cruise
> Stand by Flying Carpets. Waited 1 ride cycle
> ToT CBJ now only 1 treat stop
> 10:55pm Found a parade spot just outside exit of CBJ (the walk through at the exit eventually gets roped off adding additional spots to get front row view)
> 11:10 Headless Horseman
> 11:15 Parade
> Followed parade to Hub
> 12:00am Hocus Pocus.  So fun!
> On way out, 2 magic shots (flaming pumpkin, poison apple cauldron)
> Bought Halloween Party Pin
> Headless Horseman Magic Shot before exit (there were 4 photopass photographers set up so very speedy)
> 
> Whew!  We were exhausted but had a great time.  We were worried about possible rain since we had such a big storm the night before.  Little bit of rain around 3:20pm, maybe a sprinkle for a couple of minutes at some point but nothing else.  It was definitely hot the whole night.
> 
> We thought it was like a regular park day in regards to crowds but we enjoyed ourselves tremendously.



Thanks for sharing!

This is very helpful, we also have he Plaza dessert party booked and I was wondering if we needed search out a parade spot in Adventure/Frontier land right away after the party.

Sounds like you were able to take your time getting over there, stopped for a ride and TrkOrTrt, and still were able to grab a front row spot.


----------



## HuskyForever

Kickstart said:


> Thanks for sharing!
> 
> This is very helpful, we also have he Plaza dessert party booked and I was wondering if we needed search out a parade spot in Adventure/Frontier land right away after the party.
> 
> Sounds like you were able to take your time getting over there, stopped for a ride and TrkOrTrt, and still were able to grab a front row spot.



We did play a little human frogger trying to get across the Main Street crowd, but it worked out.  A lot of the spots were taken by the time we got there but we were able to squeeze into a spot for one.  I sat on the ground with my kiddo in my lap and my husband sat behind us on the elevated walkway.  About 10 mins later a family stood to the left of us, waiting for the CM’s to rope off the walkway so they could fill in the space.


----------



## AliceandPete

HuskyForever said:


> Mostly a lurker but wanted to say thanks to all for posting reviews and plans.  It helped us (2 Adults, 1 5 year old) figure out what we wanted to do for last nights party.  It was our first MNSSHP.  We had a great time and accomplished everything we wanted to do.  Our focus was ToT, fireworks, parade, Hocus Pocus Show, Teacups Overlay.  Here is what we did, though forgive me, I don’t remember times for everything.
> 
> 3:25pm Arrived at MK SO HOT
> 3:45pm Gates open YAY!
> Bands were a little slow but no biggie.
> Went to pick up SOTMK card then back to the bypass. We were so hot and sweaty we just skipped photo ops here.
> Got TOT bags.
> Bathroom break in the sweet, sweet air conditioning.
> 3:30-4:30 (4:15) 1st FP Buzz
> Stand by People Mover No wait
> 4:30-530 (4:28) 2nd FP Speedway
> 4:50 (4:45) 3rd FP Modified Teacups
> Snack break Cosmic Rays 20 mins
> 5:15-6 4th FP Dumbo
> Stand by Under the Sea 5 min wait
> Stand by Carousel 15 min wait
> ~6:10 pm Stand by HM 10 min wait
> 6:30-6:50pm Pretzel break in Frontierland
> 6:55pm ToT Miners Cove
> ToT Splash Mountain Long lines but steady moving. 5-10 mins
> ToT CBJ 5 mins 2 stops
> ToT Diamond Horseshoe 5 mins
> ToT PhilharMagic 2 treat stops Took a break inside to cool off.
> ToT Pinocchio Village Haus
> ToT Ariel’s Grotto 10 mins. This was a slow trail for us and we got 2 pieces of candy.
> ToT Railroad Station. Also super slow, long line. At least we got a handful of candy.
> Btw, this area was a hot mess.  There were lines everywhere and it was hard to immediately tell what they were for.  We got outta there fast.
> Teacups with overlay.  10-15 min wait
> At this point it’s close to 8:15
> ToT Cosmic Ray’s
> Stopped by Descendance Party. Was pretty impressive. We watched for 20 mins (kiddo too shy to dance). DJ was fun, energetic, and engaging. Guided some dances. Constant “video calls” from the Descendants characters, as well as music videos.
> ToT Monsters Inc 2 stops stayed to watch for 10 mins
> 9pm Check-in Garden Plaza Dessert Party. No line, separate check-in. Spent just under an hour relaxing. Treats were fine, worth it to us to not stress about a spot. I’m short and ALWAYS end up with someone tall standing right in front of me. Kiddo was worn out so she enjoyed sitting, eating, drinking, and no boring waiting.
> 9:55pm walk to Garden. Lots of space, back rail mostly full for unobstructed views. We stood on left side about 6 ft in front of back rail.
> 10:15pm Fireworks. Fun. Not HEA great, but enjoyable.
> 10:35 Bathroom break, then fight the Main Street crowd to head to Adventureland.
> ToT Jungle Cruise
> Stand by Flying Carpets. Waited 1 ride cycle
> ToT CBJ now only 1 treat stop
> 10:55pm Found a parade spot just outside exit of CBJ (the walk through at the exit eventually gets roped off adding additional spots to get front row view)
> 11:10 Headless Horseman
> 11:15 Parade
> Followed parade to Hub
> 12:00am Hocus Pocus.  So fun!
> On way out, 2 magic shots (flaming pumpkin, poison apple cauldron)
> Bought Halloween Party Pin
> Headless Horseman Magic Shot before exit (there were 4 photopass photographers set up so very speedy)
> 
> Whew!  We were exhausted but had a great time.  We were worried about possible rain since we had such a big storm the night before.  Little bit of rain around 3:20pm, maybe a sprinkle for a couple of minutes at some point but nothing else.  It was definitely hot the whole night.
> 
> We thought it was like a regular park day in regards to crowds but we enjoyed ourselves tremendously.


Thank you for the detailed review ! It sounds like you had a wonderful time and reading all about it made me even more excited for our party in October ! 
But for the life of me I can’t figure out what “CBJ” stands for ?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

AliceandPete said:


> Thank you for the detailed review ! It sounds like you had a wonderful time and reading all about it made me even more excited for our party in October !
> But for the life of me I can’t figure out what “CBJ” stands for ?



Not that common an abbreviation around here, but you’ll probably be mad when I say it.

Country Bear Jamboree


----------



## AliceandPete

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Not that common an abbreviation around here, but you’ll probably be mad when I say it.
> 
> Country Bear Jamboree


Thank you ! I knew I was going to kick myself as soon as I heard the answer!


----------



## Turkey Lurkey

Went to the party last night without a plan in mind at all (ME=DAREDEVIL), here's how we did:

- Arrived right around 3:45, waited only a few minutes to be let in.
- Went thru bypass to get ToT bag and first candy, stopped to get photo with Minnie statue.
- Made a beeline straight to 7DMT for our 4:10 FP, rode it. Had to go back in to retrieve a costume piece left behind by youngest DD. 
- Hopped on The Little Mermaid Ride with no wait, then Mermaid Ariel Meet and Greet for youngest. maybe a 10 minute wait for that.
- Beast's Castle Photopass and Magic shot for oldest DD.
- Stopped at Pinocchio Village Haus for dinner. It may have rained while we ate...not sure.
- Mandatory Haunted Mansion ride.  Walked on.
- Headed to the Tiki Room for Moana M&G, wait was about 50 minutes, maybe less.  By the time we got done with that, it was 7pm, Start of Party.  The times we stopped by after that, the line looked pretty short.  Got Dole Whip Floats afterwards.
- I think we hopped in the Country Bear ToT line after that. (longest ToT wait of the night)
- Headed back to Fantasyland so DW and Oldest DD could get Belle and Gaston's M&G.  I took youngest DD thru Ariel's Grotto ToT line (fairly longish wait), got photopass-flaming pumpkin magic shot for her.  Went back to B&G M&G, DW & DD not done yet, so other DD and I did a restroom break and a water run from Gaston's Tavern (I also snuck a LeFou's Brew, don't tell my wife).  Got back to them as they were getting their pictures taken.
- First Parade was starting, so we decided to head to Pirates, got Magic Mirror Magic Shots and the Gus/Donut container on the way.
- Got in line for Pirates, line looked long but standby said only 15 minutes.  I timed it, it was accurate, they moved a lot of people fast on it.
- By the time we got out, parade was ending and we took another rr break and hopped in the Jafar M&G line. Then a quick jaunt thru the Jungle Cruise ToT line.
- DDs wanted to meet Stitch, so we headed over to Tomorrowland. They hopped in his line and I went to go get some popcorn.  They were still in line when I got back, so I went thru the Monsters Inc ToT, then sat by the exit to Stitch to watch the fireworks. Great place to watch the projections on the castle, not so great to watch the fireworks. DW and the DDs got done with the M&G as the fireworks ended.  We ran thru the Monsters Inc line again. HANDFULS of candy at this point.  
- Rode the PeopleMover as we needed a bit of a break. Then got a PP pic with one of the giant inflatable pumpkins.
- Headed to the front of the park to watch the parade with the idea of hopping in the Jack & Sally line as soon as it was over.  DW and DD2 went to find a spot while DD1 and I ran and got the SotMK party card and some beverages.
- Popped in to the J&S M&G to see when they would stop meeting, Castmember said the line was 1 hr 15 min long at that point, so probably soon.  Went back to report this to DD1, who was the one who wanted to meet them, and gave her the choice to watch the parade or see J&S, she chose the parade (it was the last night of our trip and they were pretty charactered out at that point.)
- Couple more PP photos after the parade and some quick shopping to use up the rest of our Snack Credits and we were heading out the door as the Sanderson Sisters were finishing up their show.


All and all, we were pretty satisfied with the event. Got almost everything we wanted to do accomplished.  Slightly bummed at missing J&S but other characters and the FP were more a priority.  Figured the shows we could watch online.  Bummed I didn't get the event t-shirt I wanted or the Maleficent pin, I probably could have gotten the former, as I did see it in my size early in the night but figured I'd buy it later.  Emporium didn't have it in my size at the end of the night, and I didn't want to be bothered with going to the back of the park to look for it.  Wanted to try Constance's cake, but the line was pretty long, and we never went back for it.  Didn't write down the locations of the other two Hitchhiking ghost containers, so that was totally on me.  But, we ended up with two Gallon size bags of candy (which got DW hauled out of line at the TSA checkpoint this morning, lol), and had a lot of compliments on our costumes (the ladies were Jedi Princesses and I was Darth Goofy.)  All in all, a great time, but probably not doing it again (at least not in August...too blasted hot).


TL


----------



## tschaan

Which characters don’t sign autographs at MNSSHP? I know the 7 dwarfs don’t. Anyone else? Thanks!


----------



## lvcourtneyy

tschaan said:


> Which characters don’t sign autographs at MNSSHP? I know the 7 dwarfs don’t. Anyone else? Thanks!



Jack and Sally, and the Pooh characters don't either


----------



## krd315

sheila14 said:


> Is this the same rule for those wanting to use a park ticket to get in early on a party day and get in line for J&S?  Will you be allowed to get in line for this meet and greet if you ARE NOT a DVC member?


8/20 party - we used a regular park ticket to go in at 2:30pm. They scanned our partt tickets and put our bands on as we got in the line for Jack & Sally at 2:45pm.


----------



## Cluelyss

Turkey Lurkey said:


> Went to the party last night without a plan in mind at all (ME=DAREDEVIL), here's how we did:
> 
> - Arrived right around 3:45, waited only a few minutes to be let in.
> - Went thru bypass to get ToT bag and first candy, stopped to get photo with Minnie statue.
> - Made a beeline straight to 7DMT for our 4:10 FP, rode it. Had to go back in to retrieve a costume piece left behind by youngest DD.
> - Hopped on The Little Mermaid Ride with no wait, then Mermaid Ariel Meet and Greet for youngest. maybe a 10 minute wait for that.
> - Beast's Castle Photopass and Magic shot for oldest DD.
> - Stopped at Pinocchio Village Haus for dinner. It may have rained while we ate...not sure.
> - Mandatory Haunted Mansion ride.  Walked on.
> - Headed to the Tiki Room for Moana M&G, wait was about 50 minutes, maybe less.  By the time we got done with that, it was 7pm, Start of Party.  The times we stopped by after that, the line looked pretty short.  Got Dole Whip Floats afterwards.
> - I think we hopped in the Country Bear ToT line after that. (longest ToT wait of the night)
> - Headed back to Fantasyland so DW and Oldest DD could get Belle and Gaston's M&G.  I took youngest DD thru Ariel's Grotto ToT line (fairly longish wait), got photopass-flaming pumpkin magic shot for her.  Went back to B&G M&G, DW & DD not done yet, so other DD and I did a restroom break and a water run from Gaston's Tavern (I also snuck a LeFou's Brew, don't tell my wife).  Got back to them as they were getting their pictures taken.
> - First Parade was starting, so we decided to head to Pirates, got Magic Mirror Magic Shots and the Gus/Donut container on the way.
> - Got in line for Pirates, line looked long but standby said only 15 minutes.  I timed it, it was accurate, they moved a lot of people fast on it.
> - By the time we got out, parade was ending and we took another rr break and hopped in the Jafar M&G line. Then a quick jaunt thru the Jungle Cruise ToT line.
> - DDs wanted to meet Stitch, so we headed over to Tomorrowland. They hopped in his line and I went to go get some popcorn.  They were still in line when I got back, so I went thru the Monsters Inc ToT, then sat by the exit to Stitch to watch the fireworks. Great place to watch the projections on the castle, not so great to watch the fireworks. DW and the DDs got done with the M&G as the fireworks ended.  We ran thru the Monsters Inc line again. HANDFULS of candy at this point.
> - Rode the PeopleMover as we needed a bit of a break. Then got a PP pic with one of the giant inflatable pumpkins.
> - Headed to the front of the park to watch the parade with the idea of hopping in the Jack & Sally line as soon as it was over.  DW and DD2 went to find a spot while DD1 and I ran and got the SotMK party card and some beverages.
> - Popped in to the J&S M&G to see when they would stop meeting, Castmember said the line was 1 hr 15 min long at that point, so probably soon.  Went back to report this to DD1, who was the one who wanted to meet them, and gave her the choice to watch the parade or see J&S, she chose the parade (it was the last night of our trip and they were pretty charactered out at that point.)
> - Couple more PP photos after the parade and some quick shopping to use up the rest of our Snack Credits and we were heading out the door as the Sanderson Sisters were finishing up their show.
> 
> 
> All and all, we were pretty satisfied with the event. Got almost everything we wanted to do accomplished.  Slightly bummed at missing J&S but other characters and the FP were more a priority.  Figured the shows we could watch online.  Bummed I didn't get the event t-shirt I wanted or the Maleficent pin, I probably could have gotten the former, as I did see it in my size early in the night but figured I'd buy it later.  Emporium didn't have it in my size at the end of the night, and I didn't want to be bothered with going to the back of the park to look for it.  Wanted to try Constance's cake, but the line was pretty long, and we never went back for it.  Didn't write down the locations of the other two Hitchhiking ghost containers, so that was totally on me.  But, we ended up with two Gallon size bags of candy (which got DW hauled out of line at the TSA checkpoint this morning, lol), and had a lot of compliments on our costumes (the ladies were Jedi Princesses and I was Darth Goofy.)  All in all, a great time, but probably not doing it again (at least not in August...too blasted hot).
> 
> 
> TL


Thanks for the awesome review!!

Where are they doing the magic mirror shot? I thought in FL but sounds like you were in AL when you got it?

Thank you!


----------



## Turkey Lurkey

Cluelyss said:


> Thanks for the awesome review!!
> 
> Where are they doing the magic mirror shot? I thought in FL but sounds like you were in AL when you got it?
> 
> Thank you!



We were headed to AL from Gaston's, but the photos were taken by the outlying Cinderella castle wall/turrets between Enchanted Tales with Belle and Pinocchio's Village Haus.  The one across from where the Stepsisters/Fairy Godmother meet during the day. Sorry for the confusion.


TL


----------



## Raya

So any hurricane related advice? We managed to get Be our Guest reservations for Friday night, probably thanks to the storm. I'm hoping our travel home on Monday (yes that got changed, yes before we thought the storm would hit on Monday)  won't be too much of an ordeal.

Updated schedule:
Bypass entry at 4pm, buy anything sparkly in the bypass.
SM with FP, wander through hub to Liberty square.
HM with FP
shop at Momento Mori
Walk through FL, riding anything with a short line.
Hoping to do some early shopping with a wristband at Mickey's Philharmagic.
6:10 Be Our Guest!!! *(does anyone know how long this will take?)*
walk toward Liberty square - CHH for haunted mansion sipper 1,  Popcorn cart for wedding cake cupcake & HM sipper 2, SofMK card.
Annual MNSSHP pin purchase in Frontierland
Cadaver Dans
HM gravediggers photo
BTMRR
Golden Oak  - HM donut holder & caramel pretzel
Catch first parade near FL *(Is my timing right? or should this be later?)*
walk through to Adventureland - PotC
shop through mainstreet
dump everything in a locker
walk toward Fantasyland for fireworks
rest of the night - ToT, pictures & more shopping, random rides
End of night - Headless magic shot as we exit

I'm worried I'm not timing things out but our main priorities are now the HM popcorn bucket trio and seeing the ghost on the lawn at HM. We've ditched our costumes for technical fabric that won't chafe when wet and hats with a brim to keep rain out of our eyes.


----------



## Dug720

I would count on 60-90 minutes minimum for dinner - assuming you are seated on time.


----------



## Funfire240

For anyone that has flown, have you been able to take your candy on the way home in your carry ons?  We're trying to work out flying down for the party in a couple weeks and since it's a short trip I was hoping to not have to pay for a checked bag but then realized I would need to get candy  home


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Funfire240 said:


> For anyone that has flown, have you been able to take your candy on the way home in your carry ons?  We're trying to work out flying down for the party in a couple weeks and since it's a short trip I was hoping to not have to pay for a checked bag but then realized I would need to get candy  home



Took mine in our carry on, no issues.  

That whole TSA candy check thing bubbled up 2 years ago if I'm not mistaken, I don't think it's been a wide-spread issue since.  Although edit, I guess possible and still happening per the next poster!


----------



## Turkey Lurkey

Funfire240 said:


> For anyone that has flown, have you been able to take your candy on the way home in your carry ons?  We're trying to work out flying down for the party in a couple weeks and since it's a short trip I was hoping to not have to pay for a checked bag but then realized I would need to get candy  home



We had two gallon sized bags of candy in my wife's backpack.  She did get hauled out of line when we went thru the TSA screening yesterday, apparently their x-ray machines can't see through all that candy (also, I saw a news reports that one way drug smugglers transport drugs is through large bags of candy).  They manually checked it though and we were cleared to bring it aboard with us in our carry-ons.  While we were going through the line, I overheard another passenger say something about trick or treating at Disney, so I'm sure they see it all the time.  Just expect a little closer attention. 

TL


----------



## Best Aunt

I went to the first party.  Gave away most of my candy, had a ziploc gallon size bag of candy in my carry-on.  Got randomly assigned pre-check.

I was looking around, to see how long the line was that i got to avoid.  The security lady looking at the bags on the conveyor belt gave me the evil eye.

Went through metal detector.  It did not beep.  They made me go through the “assume the position” machine.  And then they patted down my chest.

I don’t think it was related to the candy in my carry on because I don’t think they connected me to that bag, but i don’t know for sure.

I was in a tshirt dress without pockets, no jacket, no sweater, no jewelry, flip flops, hair pulled back (and small bra).  Not sure why the extra screening for me.  No extra screening for my bag.


----------



## FoxC63

Turkey Lurkey said:


> We were headed to AL from Gaston's, but the photos were taken by the outlying Cinderella castle wall/turrets between Enchanted Tales with Belle and Pinocchio's Village Haus.  The one across from where the Stepsisters/Fairy Godmother meet during the day. Sorry for the confusion.
> TL



RE:  The Evil Queen Magic Shot Animated Video


I have the location on the  Magic Shot Thread listed as:
*Located at Fantasyland castle wall near Prince Charming Regal Carrousel *

Is this not correct? Please let me know and I'll update it immediately.  Thank you!


----------



## MelOhioDis

Funfire240 said:


> For anyone that has flown, have you been able to take your candy on the way home in your carry ons?  We're trying to work out flying down for the party in a couple weeks and since it's a short trip I was hoping to not have to pay for a checked bag but then realized I would need to get candy  home



Last year I took some of ours in my carry on. I had it in a gallon ziploc bag, but pulled it out of my bag to go through xray. One of the guys opened it and rummaged through for about 15 secs then put it back. No big deal. 

In another situation, not related... On the way there, I had all of our pins in a cosemtic bag and our quarters and pennies for penny press in a M&M tube in my book bag. They pulled my bag for those. Problem was there wasn't anyone there to inspect bags! All the TSA agents were standing at the end of another line just gabbing. I finally had to go over and ask for someone to come check them (there were 5 other people waiting too!) One of the guys said, "I'm not sure, but it's definitely not me." It took an extra 30 minutes, I was so annoyed. 

My fiance gets extra screening every time, without fail. We have a system down now where gather all his things automatically and wait for him at a bench out of the way


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

I put all our candy in a giant clear ziplock bag and put it on the top of our packed stuff in my son's backpack. No issues.
(Aug 21st)


----------



## vinotinto

I am still trying to figure out which party activities (besides character meets) may begin between 6 and 7 pm.

Are the ToT stations open 6:00 - 7:00pm?
Is Monsters Laugh Floor running between 6 and 7 pm? Is it the "Halloween inspired" version?
Will the overlays begin before 7 pm at Space and Teacups (or *at* 7 pm)?
When do the live pirates arrive at Pirates?
How about the Descendants party?
And will magic shots be available between 6:00 and 7:00?
Thank you!


----------



## Cluelyss

Turkey Lurkey said:


> We were headed to AL from Gaston's, but the photos were taken by the outlying Cinderella castle wall/turrets between Enchanted Tales with Belle and Pinocchio's Village Haus.  The one across from where the Stepsisters/Fairy Godmother meet during the day. Sorry for the confusion.
> 
> 
> TL


Thank you, thats’s exactly where I thought it was!


----------



## FoxC63

vinotinto said:


> I am still trying to figure out which party activities (besides character meets) may begin between 6 and 7 pm.
> 
> Are the ToT stations open 6:00 - 7:00pm?
> Is Monsters Laugh Floor running between 6 and 7 pm? Is it the "Halloween inspired" version?
> Will the overlays begin before 7 pm at Space and Teacups (or *at* 7 pm)?
> When do the live pirates arrive at Pirates?
> How about the Descendants party?
> And will magic shots be available between 6:00 and 7:00?
> Thank you!



ToT stations open - 7:00pm
Monsters Laugh Floor - 7 pm Is it the "Halloween inspired" version - Yes
Overlays begin - Just slightly before 7pm or at 7pm.  Last year it was just before 7pm on some nights.
Live pirates arrive - 7pm
Descendants party - 7pm
Magic shots usually start at 7pm but I have seen the Flaming pumpkin earlier.  I think it all depends on the party.  Sorry I cannot be exact as some parties do run differently. Majority of the MS will be at 7pm. 
Enjoy your party!


----------



## vinotinto

FoxC63 said:


> ToT stations open - 7:00pm
> Monsters Laugh Floor - 7 pm Is it the "Halloween inspired" version - Yes
> Overlays begin - Just slightly before 7pm or at 7pm.  Last year it was just before 7pm on some nights.
> Live pirates arrive - 7pm
> Descendants party - 7pm
> Magic shots usually start at 7pm but I have seen the Flaming pumpkin earlier.  I think it all depends on the party.  Sorry I cannot be exact as some parties do run differently. Majority of the MS will be at 7pm.
> Enjoy your party!


Thank you! It sounds like we should use the time between 6 and 7 pm to eat since the party stuff won't really start until 7 pm and we are not too interested in the meets. Does that sound right?


----------



## FoxC63

vinotinto said:


> Thank you! It sounds like we should use the time between 6 and 7 pm to eat since the party stuff won't really start until 7 pm and we are not too interested in the meets. Does that sound right?


I always recommend eating before getting into MK. 
You can pick up SotMK card, get in line for Characters at 6:30 for those who meet at 7pm, same for PC buckets if they are not being released until 7pm.  You can also get merchandise and get photos taken at Sir Mickey's.  There's plenty to do.


----------



## Turkey Lurkey

FoxC63 said:


> RE:  The Evil Queen Magic Shot Animated Video
> View attachment 430693
> 
> I have the location on the  Magic Shot Thread listed as:
> *Located at Fantasyland castle wall near Prince Charming Regal Carrousel *
> 
> Is this not correct? Please let me know and I'll update it immediately.  Thank you!


 
I'm pretty sure it was by the FL castle wall between Belle and Pinocchio, which is near the Carousel.  It was the wall opposite where the stepsisters meet during regular park hours.




vinotinto said:


> I am still trying to figure out which party activities (besides character meets) may begin between 6 and 7 pm.
> 
> Are the ToT stations open 6:00 - 7:00pm?
> Is Monsters Laugh Floor running between 6 and 7 pm? Is it the "Halloween inspired" version?
> Will the overlays begin before 7 pm at Space and Teacups (or *at* 7 pm)?
> When do the live pirates arrive at Pirates?
> How about the Descendants party?
> And will magic shots be available between 6:00 and 7:00?
> Thank you!



We got the Headless Horseman magic shot in front of the park at around sometime between 5:30 and 6pm (on a different party night before the one we went to, just wanted a shot in front, didn't expect the horseman to show up), so it's possible.  May depend on the night and the location.


TL


----------



## Turkey Lurkey

Also, I don't know it it has been mentioned or not, but the Oogie Boogie head popcorn buckets are now available and you can get them at non-party times.


TL


----------



## FoxC63

Turkey Lurkey said:


> Also, I don't know it it has been mentioned or not, but the Oogie Boogie head popcorn buckets are now available and you can get them at non-party times.
> 
> 
> TL



I'm here at Universal now.  Trying to keep up on the thread.  This is so helpful thanks!  Oh, less humid today.


----------



## Turkey Lurkey

FoxC63 said:


> I'm here at Universal now.  Trying to keep up on the thread.  This is so helpful thanks!  Oh, less humid today.



Also also, you can get a flaming pumpkin photo at the photopass location by Eric's castle.


TL


----------



## FoxC63

Turkey Lurkey said:


> Also also, you can get a flaming pumpkin photo at the photopass location by Eric's castle.
> 
> 
> TL


Do you mean Prince Eric's Village Market?


Or near Prince Eric & Ariel M&G?


----------



## Turkey Lurkey

FoxC63 said:


> Do you mean Prince Eric's Village Market?
> View attachment 430746



It's the picture with his castle in the background.


----------



## Flamingomo

We are going in 2020 and not paying for a park day in MK and just going for the party with hopefully the 4pm early entry. Less people, less lines, awesome characters and photo pass magic shots. Will cost us the same and if we do decide we want to go for an MK day, we will do the late day price and go for evening again.


----------



## andrniki

Funfire240 said:


> For anyone that has flown, have you been able to take your candy on the way home in your carry ons?  We're trying to work out flying down for the party in a couple weeks and since it's a short trip I was hoping to not have to pay for a checked bag but then realized I would need to get candy  home


No problem flying with candy in our carry-on.  At security they said to take out any food.  I pulled 5 extra large ziploc bags full of candy.  They didn't bat an eye.


----------



## Cluelyss

FoxC63 said:


> Do you mean Prince Eric's Village Market?
> View attachment 430746
> 
> Or near Prince Eric & Ariel M&G?


Assuming right outside the ride, we’ve had MS taken here in the past.


----------



## FoxC63

Turkey Lurkey said:


> It's the picture with his castle in the background.
> View attachment 430767View attachment 430769



Absolutely adorable!!!   Thank you so much for posting!


----------



## lilmape

We changed our dates. Now attending 9/15 (our anniversary) and 9/20.


----------



## Nathan Banks

Nathan Banks said:


> Thanks for all the advice on my costume. Just received the last parts of it today and found out my hook is metal. It's still a costume thing, very blunt and can do no real damage, but it's made of metal on the hook and the base of it. Will this still be allowed?



Afraid my post may get lost so wanted to reshare!


----------



## FoxC63

Nathan Banks said:


> Afraid my post may get lost so wanted to reshare!



Nathan the costumes I've seen over the years buddy, you'll be just fine!  Have a great trip and relax, you are good to go!


----------



## Linda67

Hi all, I only want to meet one character at the party - Elvis Stitch.
What's the best time for me to get in line for him?  I read he starts meeting at 6:30pm is that correct?  
If I jumped in line at around 6:15pm would I be in for a long wait?  Another option for me would be after the fireworks/during the second parade.
Many thanks for your help.  This is a great thread!


----------



## Sjm9911

Ok got my fp for my party! Sdmt at 330, hm 430 and big thunder 530! So not bad.


----------



## Best Aunt

Linda67 said:


> Hi all, I only want to meet one character at the party - Elvis Stitch.
> What's the best time for me to get in line for him?  I read he starts meeting at 6:30pm is that correct?
> If I jumped in line at around 6:15pm would I be in for a long wait?  Another option for me would be after the fireworks/during the second parade.



Last year I thought that the line would be short if I met Stitch during the first parade.  It was not.  He took a break while I was in line.


----------



## Linda67

Best Aunt said:


> Last year I thought that the line would be short if I met Stitch during the first parade.  It was not.  He took a break while I was in line.



Thanks.  So do you think it's best to jump in line before the party starts?


----------



## BookerDewitt123

sorry to ask the same question twice- but i think my original may have gotten swept away in a sea of much more informational and helpful posts. 
So on October 10, we are (hopefully) attending MNSSHP. It will be both our first time ever and only time this year. 
I have a 5 yr old and 9 yr old (boy-girl, respectively).
I have us scheduled for the garden plaza dessert party. I thought we would splurge, but I was curious of ya'lls advice. We don't want to miss the parade, BUT I also wanted them to have great seats for the parade.
Is this possible? can i hit the parade from a good spot and still get the benefit of the dessert party? Thanks in advance


----------



## Cluelyss

Linda67 said:


> Thanks.  So do you think it's best to jump in line before the party starts?


Yes, I'd recommend lining up by 5:30.


----------



## jilldw

I would second this...we got inline sometime before 7 and it look us until about right before the parade started to meet him. He stepped away several times and took a lot of time playing with each guest..


----------



## Kickstart

@BookerDewitt123 

We will also be first time MNSSHP attendees, so I can't confirm from personal experience, but from what I read on this forum... yes, we can do the plaza party and then go find a good spot after the fireworks.  Popular suggestion is to work your way to Adventureland / Frontierland and find a spot over there.  

See previous post from HuskyForever on how they did it, and they actually made a couple stops along the away (although it sounds like their party had light attendance).... quoted below (bolded emphasis mine):


HuskyForever said:


> Mostly a lurker but wanted to say thanks to all for posting reviews and plans.  It helped us (2 Adults, 1 5 year old) figure out what we wanted to do for last nights party.  It was our first MNSSHP.  We had a great time and accomplished everything we wanted to do.  Our focus was ToT, fireworks, parade, Hocus Pocus Show, Teacups Overlay.  Here is what we did, though forgive me, I don’t remember times for everything.
> 
> 3:25pm Arrived at MK SO HOT
> 3:45pm Gates open YAY!
> Bands were a little slow but no biggie.
> Went to pick up SOTMK card then back to the bypass. We were so hot and sweaty we just skipped photo ops here.
> Got TOT bags.
> Bathroom break in the sweet, sweet air conditioning.
> 3:30-4:30 (4:15) 1st FP Buzz
> Stand by People Mover No wait
> 4:30-530 (4:28) 2nd FP Speedway
> 4:50 (4:45) 3rd FP Modified Teacups
> Snack break Cosmic Rays 20 mins
> 5:15-6 4th FP Dumbo
> Stand by Under the Sea 5 min wait
> Stand by Carousel 15 min wait
> ~6:10 pm Stand by HM 10 min wait
> 6:30-6:50pm Pretzel break in Frontierland
> 6:55pm ToT Miners Cove
> ToT Splash Mountain Long lines but steady moving. 5-10 mins
> ToT CBJ 5 mins 2 stops
> ToT Diamond Horseshoe 5 mins
> ToT PhilharMagic 2 treat stops Took a break inside to cool off.
> ToT Pinocchio Village Haus
> ToT Ariel’s Grotto 10 mins. This was a slow trail for us and we got 2 pieces of candy.
> ToT Railroad Station. Also super slow, long line. At least we got a handful of candy.
> Btw, this area was a hot mess.  There were lines everywhere and it was hard to immediately tell what they were for.  We got outta there fast.
> Teacups with overlay.  10-15 min wait
> At this point it’s close to 8:15
> ToT Cosmic Ray’s
> Stopped by Descendance Party. Was pretty impressive. We watched for 20 mins (kiddo too shy to dance). DJ was fun, energetic, and engaging. Guided some dances. Constant “video calls” from the Descendants characters, as well as music videos.
> ToT Monsters Inc 2 stops stayed to watch for 10 mins
> 9pm Check-in Garden Plaza Dessert Party. No line, separate check-in. Spent just under an hour relaxing. Treats were fine, worth it to us to not stress about a spot. I’m short and ALWAYS end up with someone tall standing right in front of me. Kiddo was worn out so she enjoyed sitting, eating, drinking, and no boring waiting.
> 9:55pm walk to Garden. Lots of space, back rail mostly full for unobstructed views. We stood on left side about 6 ft in front of back rail.
> *10:15pm Fireworks. Fun. Not HEA great, but enjoyable.
> 10:35 Bathroom break, then fight the Main Street crowd to head to Adventureland.
> ToT Jungle Cruise
> Stand by Flying Carpets. Waited 1 ride cycle
> ToT CBJ now only 1 treat stop
> 10:55pm Found a parade spot just outside exit of CBJ (the walk through at the exit eventually gets roped off adding additional spots to get front row view)
> 11:10 Headless Horseman
> 11:15 Parade*
> Followed parade to Hub
> 12:00am Hocus Pocus.  So fun!
> On way out, 2 magic shots (flaming pumpkin, poison apple cauldron)
> Bought Halloween Party Pin
> Headless Horseman Magic Shot before exit (there were 4 photopass photographers set up so very speedy)
> 
> Whew!  We were exhausted but had a great time.  We were worried about possible rain since we had such a big storm the night before.  Little bit of rain around 3:20pm, maybe a sprinkle for a couple of minutes at some point but nothing else.  It was definitely hot the whole night.
> 
> We thought it was like a regular park day in regards to crowds but we enjoyed ourselves tremendously.


----------



## Micharlotte

We're getting ready for our party now! Hoping to meet the Aladdin crew and ride space with the overlay, watch the parade and fireworks and do some trick or treating. Hope the weather holds out for us!


----------



## Lsdolphin

Anyone else going to party tonite?


----------



## WiWe

I want to make sure I understand this correctly.  I have an upcoming trip with a party on the first day then a 5 day ticket then a party on the last day for a total of 7 days.  Am I to make all my FP for the 5 days before I attempt any on the 2 party days ?


----------



## Raya

Here now and the cat members are adament that we won't be going in until exactly 4 despite the crowd


----------



## Lsdolphin

Raya said:


> Here now and the cat members are adament that we won't be going in until exactly 4 despite the crowd




Wow! I’m just over at the Poly and it’s way cloudy compared to your photo! Think I’ll wait til a little past 4 to come over. Looks like more rain might be coming from 6-9pm. Fingers crossed for good weather! Hoping I remember to pick up party card.


----------



## Lsdolphin

Wondering g if they will have the bypass open given the iffy weather....


----------



## Raya

Update: they opened the gate 10 minutes early, when it started to drizzle. The rain stopped soon and the bypass was open. Also bypass was optional - only have to go if you want candy.


----------



## Lsdolphin

Raya said:


> Update: they opened the gate 10 minutes early, when it started to drizzle. The rain stopped soon and the bypass was open. Also bypass was optional - only have to go if you want candy.



Thanks for info leaving to come over now. Enjoy the party!


----------



## Disney Addicted

Disney Springs across World of Disney!!  I just bought one.  I asked for it empty and he gave it to me empty.


----------



## Princess Michele

We are first in line for Pooh and friends. The crowds seem lower today than Tuesday.


----------



## FoxC63

Here tonight with a few fellow  DISers!  Have photos will post later.  Crowds seem light to me, again we only attend on Halloween night.


----------



## Ashmishgab

FoxC63 said:


> Here tonight with a few fellow  DISers!  Have photos will post later.  Crowds seem light to me, again we only attend on Halloween night.


Enjoy the party! Looking forward to hearing how your night goes!


----------



## menotyou21

Park does seem fairly open.  BTMR shut down for a bit. So we had to switch to SplashMt.  We are about 100 in the line for 7D


----------



## Sjm9911

WiWe said:


> I want to make sure I understand this correctly.  I have an upcoming trip with a party on the first day then a 5 day ticket then a party on the last day for a total of 7 days.  Am I to make all my FP for the 5 days before I attempt any on the 2 party days ?


I made mine in order, i don't think it maters. Mine was in the middle of my trip, its asigned by day.


----------



## Cluelyss

FoxC63 said:


> Here tonight with a few fellow  DISers!  Have photos will post later.  Crowds seem light to me, again we only attend on Halloween night.


Have a blast!!!!!


----------



## anniebean

Here now.  Made stupid mistake of having dinner at Skippers Canteen so still in restaurant.  Husband and I are dressed as Steve & Robin from Stranger Things season 3


----------



## Kickstart

anniebean said:


> Here now.  Made stupid mistake of having dinner at Skippers Canteen so still in restaurant.  Husband and I are dressed as Steve & Robin from Stranger Things season 3



Wait... why was that stupid... we're planning on having dinner at Skippers Canteen for (before-ish) the party.... was it because it took longer than you expected?... when was your ADR for?

Oh, BTW... great costume idea!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Kickstart said:


> Wait... why was that stupid... we're planning on having dinner at Skippers Canteen for (before-ish) the party.... was it because it took longer than you expected?... when was your ADR for?
> 
> Oh, BTW... great costume idea!



Probably because the wait times look “fabulous” and they’d rather be out in be park getting stuff done.  Or that’s my guess at least.


----------



## anniebean

Kickstart said:


> Wait... why was that stupid... we're planning on having dinner at Skippers Canteen for (before-ish) the party.... was it because it took longer than you expected?... when was your ADR for?
> 
> Oh, BTW... great costume idea!


Because it took forever!  Ressie was 6:05.  Got out of there well after 7.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Funny how Disney works with all of us.  Last week we were there trucking through our party plan.  This Friday a new group is out there (hopefully) having a lot of fun.   

Tough time with Dorian churning out at sea which creates a lot of uncertainty for everyone - guests and CMs alike - but hopefully everyone can make the most of it and enjoy your evening.


----------



## menotyou21

Wondering: I’ve seen ppl get to “cut” via CM at 7DMT and at HM ppl are scanning a small card and then going with a CM thru the FP line.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

menotyou21 said:


> Wondering: I’ve seen ppl get to “cut” via CM at 7DMT and at HM ppl are scanning a small card and then going with a CM thru the FP line.



There are always various special interest groups around the parks - be it VIPs, VIP Tours, charities, special access things, media events, etc.  These can happen during MNSSHP just like during the day.

My total guess would be it is something like the above or similar.


----------



## lovingeire

I cannot wait to read reports for tonight!  The wait times look amazing!


----------



## FoxC63

Best Party EVER!!!  Low crowds, a few here mentioned 'dead'.  Omg, really the best!!! Oh, yeah


----------



## sherlockmiles

FoxC63 said:


> Best Party EVER!!!  Low crowds, a few here mentioned 'dead'.  Omg, really the best!!! Oh, yeah



When we were there for Irma, the saturday before the storm (day before park closing) was FANTASTIC!!  Best disney day ever.  So glad for you.


----------



## Raya

Achievement unlocked! Longest wait was liberty square and that was only 10 minutes!


----------



## Lsdolphin

FoxC63 said:


> Best Party EVER!!!  Low crowds, a few here mentioned 'dead'.  Omg, really the best!!! Oh, yeah




Yes it was fabulous,  drop in humidity really helped.  Also attended the Terrace fireworks dessert party. Couldn’t see any of the lower projections but still enjoyed the fireworks. The desserts were pretty good as well.they had miniature versions of the special MNSSHP desserts. Sorry I forgot to take photos but I think earlier posts have included photos.
There were empty tables so party wasn’t sold out. Ride waits  were low on everything we wanted to ride. Went to area in front of Tony’s to wait for 2nd parade and fount great spot. There were plenty of good spots available right up to the start of parade. At the end of the late parade we went to monerail and one pulled up just as we got there. 
Also the amounts of candy being given out was crazy especially at Monsters Inc. there was CM giving 2 huge handfuls and there are candy stations in there. Also we filled multiple bags with several TOT stops, planning on leaving candy at front desk for cast members along with bottles of water as we will be leaving on Sunday afternoon instead of  Wed.


----------



## Buzz2014

Jack and Sally done by 5:10 FP mine train on way to 7d line..FP dumbo and FP barnstormer while one person waited in 7dwarves line. Walked out of 7d meet at 6:55 pm most rides except pp minetrain and pirates were 5 min waits.. rode 5 or 6 fantasyland rides got lotso burger saw first parade did some TOT, saw fireworks near purple wall not in hub..rode buzz saw lotso and dance party.. got Donald brownie and left during second parade. We never made it to pirates because we thought we would get stuck there due to parade traffic. Skipped haunted mansion because family voted pp instead and I forgot my wedding cake. All in all a great party night. Not a drop of rain but lots of tiny puddles from before we arrived. Would have never predicted this.. I thought the Monday night guests were going to switch their day to tonight and that it would be packed.


----------



## FoxC63

Friday, Aug. 30th - I wish all parties were like this!  It reminded me of the good old days when crowds were low, rides were easy to walk on, character lines were short and merchandise being available even in late October.  Yes, I'm that old!  

I don't think character wait times will help anyone unless they have a party exactly like the one we had last night.  So moving forward.... The merchandise, so much to choose from!  It was wonderful seeing the stores and resorts all decked out, what a dream and I brought some of them with me!


Not sure if it was mentioned but back again this year is the *Headless Horseman Straw Clip* $5 at Golden Oak Out Post.  It lights up in two areas and was originally released in 2018. 


Birthday gifts for my son who turned 16 years old! 


Stop by Celebration Central located Town Square Theater and sign the Celebration Guest Book!  We received invitations, stickers and Mickey confetti. I'm not sure how long this is going on but it's a cute keepsake!


Not a large candy haul but it works for us.  The Mickey lollipops were given to us by dancers from the Zootopia Party Patrol! 


If you're interested in collecting *Transportation Cards* you need to ask for them!  My son has been collecting them for years same with the *Sorcerer of the Magic Kingdom cards*.  

It's late and I'm tired!  Have no clue how I'm going to bring all this home!!!


----------



## hotcarib

mickey1968 said:


> I hope these show up for order online. I have been wanting the orange Halloween ears for two years but haven't gotten them yet because I am usually there on Halloween. These are even cuter!


These?

https://www.shopdisney.com/minnie-mouse-candy-corn-ear-headband-400021265103.html


----------



## hotcarib

FoxC63 said:


> Friday, Aug. 30th - I wish all parties were like this!  It reminded me of the good old days when crowds were low, rides were easy to walk on, character lines were short and merchandise being available even in late October.  Yes, I'm that old!
> 
> I don't think character wait times will help anyone unless they have a party exactly like the one we had last night.  So moving forward.... The merchandise, so much to choose from!  It was wonderful seeing the stores and resorts all decked out, what a dream and I brought some of them with me!
> View attachment 431285
> 
> Not sure if it was mentioned but back again this year is the *Headless Horseman Straw Clip* $5 at Golden Oak Out Post.  It lights up in two areas and was originally released in 2018.
> 
> View attachment 431286
> Birthday gifts for my son who turned 16 years old!
> 
> View attachment 431287
> Stop by Celebration Central located Town Square Theater and sign the Celebration Guest Book!  We received invitations, stickers and Mickey confetti. I'm not sure how long this is going on but it's a cute keepsake!
> 
> View attachment 431288
> Not a large candy haul but it works for us.  The Mickey lollipops were given to us by dancers from the Zootopia Party Patrol!
> 
> View attachment 431289
> If you're interested in collecting *Transportation Cards* you need to ask for them!  My son has been collecting them for years same with the *Sorcerer of the Magic Kingdom cards*.
> 
> It's late and I'm tired!  Have no clue how I'm going to bring all this home!!!


Awesome, where did you find the hitchhiking ghosts?
Can’t  you have the hotel ship everything?


----------



## Best Aunt

I know last night's party had unusually low attendance so people can't assume things will apply to any other party... but I would love to know how long the waits were for some of the characters who typically have long lines (Jack & Sally, Seven Dwarfs, Moana).


----------



## Mango7100

Great party last night! 
Entered at 2 with AP—had just stormed  so the Featival of Fantasy parade was delayed (had been planning to watch but skipped). 

Before the official start time we rode Space, HM, and PP with FP. Also picked up a FP for Pooh and Dumbo. Did Carousel 2 times, barnstormer 3 times, Under the Sea, and enchanted tales as well.

Got in line for Minnie at 640 and maybe 8-10 people ahead of us. She came out at 7...similar lines for Donald and Daisy. Did 5 TOT trails, watched Lady Remanata in front of HM and did the magic shot in front of HM. Also met Cruella roaming around BOG—she stopped for pics and a chat!

Sat down in front of Pecos Bills to watch 1st parade at 815 with a front row seat—there were quite a few people already sitting. Got wedding cake cupcake and ate while waiting. DH and DD went on Big Thunder with a 10 min wait while I stayed at our spots. Could have walked up much later but would have been 2-3 people deep.

After parade we walked straight to Moana and there was only a 5 minute wait! Then did Prates as a walk on. Did two TOT trails, stopped for Dole Whip and watched fireworks while riding Magic Carpets twice in a row.

Rode Space with a 15 min wait about 11 and then ended up watching second parade in front of Guest services at exit—walked up about 5 minutes before and there was plenty of room. That seems like a great place to watch without having to stake out a spot so early—also allowed for a quick exit since we were too tied to catch the midnight show of Hocus Pocus. All in all it was a great time


----------



## anniebean

Had a blast!  Very nice weather and low crowds!  Rode several rides with minimal waits and cast members were amazing, and very giving with the candy!  We have the most we’ve ever gotten from a party!
We went to the candy store on Main Street and was randomly given a “best costume” pin from cast member working there so that made us feel good even though we saw costumes that were way better than ours!  We ran into a couple dressed as Dustin and Suzie and had our pics made (but don’t want to post it since I didn’t get permission beforehand).  
The new castle projection is better than any we’ve seen.  That, along with fireworks is better than Hallowishes, in both of our opinions.


----------



## Cinderumbrella

We were there last night too. Definitely better crowds than the sold out VAH. 

Splash, BTMRR, Buzz were virtual walk ons most of the night. We rode 7DMT with a 15 minute wait (jumped in line with about 5 minutes left in fireworks). Space was pretty consistently 20 minutes. PotC went walk on after first parade and beyond.

Peter Pan did go down very late in the night so we never got to ride it.

Sorry it’s brief but hope it helps someone.


----------



## TheOneWithTheTriplets

Follow up from the 8/27 party now that we're home. Our haul:


Once the ToT lines had died down such that there was no wait, my girls would walk up to each of the barrels at a treat spot. I was telling them we had already gotten our candy for this spot and had to go back around, but the CMs would just smile at the girls and toss extra handfuls into their bags. The things you get away with when you're cute!


----------



## trishadono

Had an amazing fine last night .

We loved Cruella’s . We were allowed to check in prior to 9p. Left and came back . 

Mgr greeted us all warmly and let us in around 9:20 . There were CMs holding trays of alcohol to grab as you came in .

Ran for outdoor seating . Loved watching HH and Boo to you while sipping wine and munching on snacks !

Left for fireworks the did Splash Space . Then back in time for 2nd boo . Decided to sit on patio vs reserved standing viewing .

Again !!! Loved that. 

I’ll try to check in later. Been so busy !! Parks are empty !


----------



## lilmape

TheOneWithTheTriplets said:


> Follow up from the 8/27 party now that we're home. Our haul:
> View attachment 431337
> 
> Once the ToT lines had died down such that there was no wait, my girls would walk up to each of the barrels at a treat spot. I was telling them we had already gotten our candy for this spot and had to go back around, but the CMs would just smile at the girls and toss extra handfuls into their bags. The things you get away with when you're cute!



You can go through the lines as many times as you want. Looks like an awesome candy haul!


----------



## Soph&HanMom

We did dinner at Skipper Canteen on Aug 27th party. Had a 4:05 reservation. Dinner was delicious, service was good and we were out by 5:30 at the latest. We were a little late getting there.


----------



## TheOneWithTheTriplets

lilmape said:


> You can go through the lines as many times as you want. Looks like an awesome candy haul!



I know, but I'm not talking about going around again. If there were 3 barrels next to each other at one spot, they were going to all three barrels. Not when people were waiting, but when we were the only family getting candy at the moment.


----------



## ulcards99

Has anyone done the party solo? Is it worth it? I’ve never done it before and no one coming with me wants to do it. They are also leaving before me, so I’ll have a day to do it by myself if I decide.


----------



## Dug720

ulcards99 said:


> Has anyone done the party solo? Is it worth it? I’ve never done it before and no one coming with me wants to do it. They are also leaving before me, so I’ll have a day to do it by myself if I decide.



I did last year. It was awesome!! I could do what I wanted without having to worry about what someone else wanted to do. Wait for a character? Fine! NOT wait for a character? Fine! Ride something multiple times and skip other rides? Fine! Skip the Hocus Pocus show? Fine! If I was with someone, I would feel like I needed to do what they wanted also even if I did not want to.


----------



## Best Aunt

Question:


ulcards99 said:


> Has anyone done the party solo? Is it worth it? I’ve never done it before and no one coming with me wants to do it. They are also leaving before me, so I’ll have a day to do it by myself if I decide.



Answer:


Dug720 said:


> I did last year. It was awesome!! I could do what I wanted without having to worry about what someone else wanted to do. Wait for a character? Fine! NOT wait for a character? Fine! Ride something multiple times and skip other rides? Fine! Skip the Hocus Pocus show? Fine! If I was with someone, I would feel like I needed to do what they wanted also even if I did not want to.



I went by myself to the first party last year.  I went by myself to the first party this year, although I did stop to say hi to a castmember I know.   If you want to attend, I see no reason to skip it just because you don't have someone who wants to accompany you.


----------



## SaraJR

MORE COSTUME PICS?!! PLEASE <3


----------



## dachsie

ulcards99 said:


> Has anyone done the party solo? Is it worth it? I’ve never done it before and no one coming with me wants to do it. They are also leaving before me, so I’ll have a day to do it by myself if I decide.


I did last year and had a blast.  I did Pooh and gang, Donald/Daisy and the gravediggers, got boatloads of candy and rode a few rides.  Go for it!


----------



## menotyou21

@Buzz2014  - we must have been just behind you.  We were wearing Eagles jerserys.  You?


----------



## menotyou21

MNSSHP 2019 (8/30)

I'm not much for writing reports, but if any of this helps, great.  Like many others have said, the party seemed fairly low in attendance.  It's my first time, so I can't gauge it against another.  

My times are fairly on point, with a couple TOT not written down.  For the adults or solo, we were 2 adults, no kids.  I did find the CMs were primarily not as interested in giving us much candy. We didn't mind at all, but just info if TOT matters to you.

3:35 at ttc
3:55 wristband
BTMR FP canceled
4:10 IASM
4:30 FP Splash Mt
4:55 CHH (mobile order in less than 1 min)
Place was empty
5:24 FP Space Mt
5:45 7D M&G 3rd row behind wooden wall or about 100ppl. Starting at 6:15: 1 1/2 rows in 15 min. 4 rows 30 min. The back of the line is shorter at 6:45 then when I arrived at 5:45. 5 1/4 rows in 45 min. Next in line at 7:15.
7:25 Ariel TOT 3 min
7:30 7DMT (posted 25 min wait) Rode @7:53
8:01 Mickeys Philharmagic TOT deceiving line. Done at 8:05
8:10 HM (posted 25min wait) got to see Madame Renata chatting it up. On @8:27
8:35 Thunder Mt
2 TOT
Waited for parade
9:11 Headless horseman
9:15 parade - only watched a few min
9:25 PoTC - walk on
9:40 get firework spot (front railing on the fountain garden, immediately next to HC spot)
10:15 firework show
10:45 Space Mt (posted 10 min wait) got on at 11:09
11:18 Buzz
11:25 tiny line for Lotso Bear
11:28-11:44 met all 4 princesses - this was a blast. We were the only people in there with them.  They were incredible! Excellent Cinderella and Tiana.  Rapunzel was hilarious and Elena was fun "talkative".  
11:45 PP - ride shut down and we were 5th in line.
11:55 Mickey M&G (posted 5 minutes wait time) - always longer with Mickey, but I was solo at this point and he was fun
12:10 saw rest of Hocus Pocus.

We were the only people on our bus to Hilton LBV @ DS


----------



## FoxC63

hotcarib said:


> Awesome, where did you find the hitchhiking ghosts?
> Can’t  you have the hotel ship everything?




They all light up but only Phineas plays part of the "Grim Grinning Ghosts" theme song.

*Gus Beignet / Donut Holder *

Golden Oak Outpost - I believe my son purchased him at 7pm.  Comes with a small bag of donuts.

*Phineas Popcorn Holder*

Liberty Square PC Cart - My husband purchased him at 7pm

*Ezra Sipper*

Columbia Harbor House (closes 8pm) they start selling him at 7pm.  Must stand in the regular line just to get him and it comes with a beverage in a separate cup.


----------



## andrniki

SaraJR said:


> MORE COSTUME PICS?!! PLEASE <3


I posted this pic of my family on the costume thread, but I can put it here too . My youngest was a trooper in the heat!


----------



## FoxC63

*Cruella's Halloween Hide-A-Way*

Unlike the Firework dessert parties, you can check in starting at 2pm.  We received our Hide-A-Way wristbands at 4:10.  Cruella met everyone at their tables and PhotoPass was available.  I believe first night reviews of this event ran differently.  She spent enough time at each table and was very engaging.  Cruella's laughter echoed throughout the building!  What a hoot!   Note:  Cruella also roams in Fantasyland during the party. 

As for the food, it was okay.  Drinks, well... AWESOME!

Cast Member "Kimmy" was wonderful, very welcoming from the moment you enter Tony's Square Restaurant. She's happy to help.  If you have any questions and if she doesn't know the answer she'll find it out for you offering food & beverages while waiting.
Your group must be with you at check-in.  CM's will place Hide-A-Way wristbands on your left wrist.  
Tip:  Kimmy held our bags when we left to watch the parade which was extremely helpful, we had a lot of bags!  One amazing lady! 

They did check for Hide-A-Way wristbands at the Flag Pole and patrolled this area the entire time of the parade.
NOTE:  This post has been updated.


----------



## FoxC63

SaraJR said:


> MORE COSTUME PICS?!! PLEASE <3




Timothy Mouse & Popcorn Vendors and Lots-o' Huggin Bear 6:40-7:10



anniebean said:


> We went to the candy store on Main Street and was randomly given a “*best costume” pin* from cast member



Ha! We did too at Town Square Theater PhotoPass location from Cast Member "Courtney"  She also gave my son his "Birthday Button"! 

LOVE her!!!


----------



## Cluelyss

FoxC63 said:


> View attachment 431475
> 
> Timothy Mouse & Popcorn Vendors and Lots-o' Huggin Bear 6:40-7:10
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! We did too at Town Square Theater PhotoPass location from Cast Member "Courtney"  She also gave my son his "Birthday Button"!
> View attachment 431476
> LOVE her!!!


You guys look AMAZING!


----------



## TheOneWithTheTriplets

SaraJR said:


> MORE COSTUME PICS?!! PLEASE <3


----------



## Dawn Peterson

Would anyone be able to check my plan for MNSSHP?  Just me and my 10 year old who probably can’t last past 11 on September 20.  She loves fireworks and hates parades.  We are using park tickets at 7am that morning to get all the rides done.

5pm Garden Grill 
7:00; Sorcerer Card, Monsters Inc TOT, Space Mountain
8:00; grab snack and spot for Hocus Pocus
9:00; Haunted Mansion (outside only), Pirates, any TOT we see with short lines
10:00; grab spot for FW and leave right afterwards.  (I don’t mind if we miss projections or Jack if we can exit easily.  We are planing on monorail because we are at YC.  Would busses be significantly better?


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Dawn Peterson said:


> Would anyone be able to check my plan for MNSSHP?  Just me and my 10 year old who probably can’t last past 11 on September 20.  She loves fireworks and hates parades.  We are using park tickets at 7am that morning to get all the rides done.
> 
> 5pm Garden Grill
> 7:00; Sorcerer Card, Monsters Inc TOT, Space Mountain
> 8:00; grab snack and spot for Hocus Pocus
> 9:00; Haunted Mansion (outside only), Pirates, any TOT we see with short lines
> 10:00; grab spot for FW and leave right afterwards.  (I don’t mind if we miss projections or Jack if we can exit easily.  We are planing on monorail because we are at YC.  Would busses be significantly better?



I think you'll be cutting it close to get from Garden Grill at 5 to being in MK at 7. A character meal typically takes about 1 1/2 hours and if they're running even a little behind, you're going to be very close to 7 then taking 2 monorails to MK. 

I would plan on a bus back to YC, Epcot will be closed by the time you get there.


----------



## TheOneWithTheTriplets

Dawn Peterson said:


> Would anyone be able to check my plan for MNSSHP?  Just me and my 10 year old who probably can’t last past 11 on September 20.  She loves fireworks and hates parades.  We are using park tickets at 7am that morning to get all the rides done.
> 
> 5pm Garden Grill
> 7:00; Sorcerer Card, Monsters Inc TOT, Space Mountain
> 8:00; grab snack and spot for Hocus Pocus
> 9:00; Haunted Mansion (outside only), Pirates, any TOT we see with short lines
> 10:00; grab spot for FW and leave right afterwards.  (I don’t mind if we miss projections or Jack if we can exit easily.  We are planing on monorail because we are at YC.  Would busses be significantly better?



I wouldn't think you'll be at MK at 7:00 with a 5pm GG. You'll have to eat, get to the front of Epcot, catch the monorail, transfer at the TTC. I guess it's possible but that all seems pretty tight to me.

Epcot will be closed by the time you're there, so you won't be able to get from the front of the park where the monorail drops you off through to the back for YC. Definitely a bus (or spring for a Lyft) situation.

ETA: Hahaha, @lvcourtneyy, great minds think alike


----------



## zuzu310

Can anyone tell me if the Headless Horseman only rides on Main Street or does he also start the parade in Frontierland also? We are thinking of scoping out a spot in Frontierland for the parade but my son wants to see him (if it's not raining).


----------



## TheOneWithTheTriplets

zuzu310 said:


> Can anyone tell me if the Headless Horseman only rides on Main Street or does he also start the parade in Frontierland also? We are thinking of scoping out a spot in Frontierland for the parade but my son wants to see him (if it's not raining).



He is in Frontierland. The Zootopia portion is the only thing that's Main St only.


----------



## Dawn Peterson

lvcourtneyy said:


> I think you'll be cutting it close to get from Garden Grill at 5 to being in MK at 7. A character meal typically takes about 1 1/2 hours and if they're running even a little behind, you're going to be very close to 7 then taking 2 monorails to MK.
> 
> I would plan on a bus back to YC, Epcot will be closed by the time you get there.



Definitely forgot about Epcot closing. Thanks!


----------



## Dawn Peterson

TheOneWithTheTriplets said:


> I wouldn't think you'll be at MK at 7:00 with a 5pm GG. You'll have to eat, get to the front of Epcot, catch the monorail, transfer at the TTC. I guess it's possible but that all seems pretty tight to me.
> 
> Epcot will be closed by the time you're there, so you won't be able to get from the front of the park where the monorail drops you off through to the back for YC. Definitely a bus (or spring for a Lyft) situation.
> 
> ETA: Hahaha, @lvcourtneyy, great minds think alike



I have no idea why I keep thinking Epcot is open late. Thanks!


----------



## lvcourtneyy

TheOneWithTheTriplets said:


> I wouldn't think you'll be at MK at 7:00 with a 5pm GG. You'll have to eat, get to the front of Epcot, catch the monorail, transfer at the TTC. I guess it's possible but that all seems pretty tight to me.
> 
> Epcot will be closed by the time you're there, so you won't be able to get from the front of the park where the monorail drops you off through to the back for YC. Definitely a bus (or spring for a Lyft) situation.
> 
> ETA: Hahaha, @lvcourtneyy, great minds think alike



Definitely lol! These planner minds always thinking!


----------



## Ashmishgab

FoxC63 said:


> *Cruella's Halloween Hide-A-Way*
> View attachment 431447
> Unlike the Firework dessert parties, you can check in starting at 2pm.  We received our Hide-A-Way wristbands at 4:10.  Cruella met everyone at their tables and PhotoPass was available.  I believe first night reviews of this event ran differently.  She spent enough time at each table and was very engaging.  Cruella's laughter echoed throughout the building!  What a hoot!
> 
> As for the food, it was okay.  Drinks, well... AWESOME!
> 
> Cast Member "Kimmy" was wonderful, very welcoming from the moment you enter Tony's Square Restaurant. She's happy to help.  If you have any questions and if she doesn't know the answer she'll find it out for you offering food & beverages while waiting.
> Tip:  Kimmy held our bags when we left to watch the parade which was extremely helpful, we had a lot of bags!  One amazing lady!
> View attachment 431454
> They did check for Hide-A-Way wristbands at the Flag Pole and patrolled this area the entire time of the parade.


Thank you so much!  I’ve been back and forth with myself on whether to cancel or not. Being that you can check in so early that pushes me towards keeping the reservation. I was worried that we wouldn’t be able to get a good spot for the first parade, have to check in around the same time as the first parade, and miss some of it or get stuck with a terrible spot. Did your entire party need to be present to check in? It’s nice to see that Cruella visits every table, and that she’s not just standing in one place like one of the vlogs I watched. Was she there the entire time or did she take any breaks? Thank you again for this review it has really helped me in my planning!


----------



## FoxC63

Ashmishgab said:


> Thank you so much!  I’ve been back and forth with myself on whether to cancel or not. Being that you can check in so early that pushes me towards keeping the reservation. I was worried that we wouldn’t be able to get a good spot for the first parade, have to check in around the same time as the first parade, and miss some of it or get stuck with a terrible spot. Did your entire party need to be present to check in? It’s nice to see that Cruella visits every table, and that she’s not just standing in one place like one of the vlogs I watched. Was she there the entire time or did she take any breaks? Thank you again for this review it has really helped me in my planning!


Yes, your entire group needs to be with you.  Kimmy or the person at the podium must put the wristband on your left wrist for you.
I'll be sure to add that into the post, that's a great question.  Cruella does take breaks and roams during the party in Fantasyland.  I'll have to go through my notes for exact times.  Packing as we're flying back to Detroit tomorrow morning.


----------



## Ashmishgab

FoxC63 said:


> Yes, your entire group needs to be with you.  Kimmy or the person at the podium must put the wristband on your left wrist for you.
> I'll be sure to add that into the post, that's a great question.  Cruella does take breaks and roams during the party in Fantasyland.  I'll have to go through my notes for exact times.  Packing as where flying back to Detroit tomorrow morning.


Safe flight! I’m happy to hear you had a great “low crowd” night. I definitely don’t expect the same for us on Halloween. I am keeping my mentality to be expecting MAJOR crowds and trying not to stress too much about it. I know we are going to have a great time regardless of the crowds, and the fact that most of the big headliner M&G’s aren’t a priority for us helps. One more question about Cruella’s. Did you happen to notice if any strollers were inside the restaurant? I know they are usually not permitted. I’m just curious if sometimes they make exceptions. Our youngest will probably be close to falling asleep (if not already asleep) by the time we are ready to sit and partake in Tony’s. My backup plan was hoping if he does fall asleep and they don’t allow strollers that our party may just tag-team eating & drinking while someone stays outside with the stroller. Thank you again!


----------



## FoxC63

Ashmishgab said:


> Safe flight! I’m happy to hear you had a great “low crowd” night. I definitely don’t expect the same for us on Halloween. I am keeping my mentality to be expecting MAJOR crowds and trying not to stress too much about it. I know we are going to have a great time regardless of the crowds, and the fact that most of the big headliner M&G’s aren’t a priority for us helps. One more question about Cruella’s. Did you happen to notice if any strollers were inside the restaurant? I know they are usually not permitted. I’m just curious if sometimes they make exceptions. Our youngest will probably be close to falling asleep (if not already asleep) by the time we are ready to sit and partake in Tony’s. My backup plan was hoping if he does fall asleep and they don’t allow strollers that our party may just tag-team eating & drinking while someone stays outside with the stroller. Thank you again!


Strollers:  I'm sorry but I didn't take notice.  You are allowed to dine at the outdoor area so not sure if Tag Team is necessary. 
Thank you, sad to be leaving sooner than expected.  You're going to have a great time and I can't wait to read all about your trip!


----------



## Buzz2014

menotyou21 said:


> @Buzz2014  - we must have been just behind you.  We were wearing Eagles jerserys.  You?




We were 4 out of 7 dwarves. Very close to a few ppl dressed as stranger things cast but didn't catch the eagles


----------



## Linda67

Cluelyss said:


> Yes, I'd recommend lining up by 5:30.





jilldw said:


> I would second this...we got inline sometime before 7 and it look us until about right before the parade started to meet him. He stepped away several times and took a lot of time playing with each guest..



Thank you both.  You’ve helped me make my decision!  It’s not a deal breaker for me to meet Stitch and I was kind of hoping I couldn’t invest around 30 minutes of my time either pre-party or whilst the second parade is happening.  Seems I was being unrealistic!  I think I’ll pass this time


----------



## hotcarib

FoxC63 said:


> View attachment 431435
> They all light up but only Phineas plays part of the "Grim Grinning Ghosts" theme song.
> 
> *Gus Beignet / Donut Holder *
> View attachment 431423
> Golden Oak Outpost - I believe my son purchased him at 7pm.  Comes with a small bag of donuts.
> 
> *Phineas Popcorn Holder*
> View attachment 431430
> Liberty Square PC Cart - My husband purchased him at 7pm
> 
> *Ezra Sipper*
> View attachment 431420
> Columbia Harbor House (closes 8pm) they start selling him at 7pm.  Must stand in the regular line just to get him and it comes with a beverage in a separate cup.


Thank you so much!


----------



## lilmape

Linda67 said:


> Thank you both.  You’ve helped me make my decision!  It’s not a deal breaker for me to meet Stitch and I was kind of hoping I couldn’t invest around 30 minutes of my time either pre-party or whilst the second parade is happening.  Seems I was being unrealistic!  I think I’ll pass this time


 I’ve seen reports of meeting stitch during the second parade. They lined up by 10:40 and saw him in 20-30 minutes.


----------



## TarotFox

TheOneWithTheTriplets said:


> He is in Frontierland. The Zootopia portion is the only thing that's Main St only.


What is the Zootopia portion? I've never been to a party before.


----------



## garthbarth1

Cluelyss said:


> Gravediggers were new last year, but are a cool M&G. They meet in the liberty square gazebo. There’s a new Evil Queen animated magic shot by the fantasyland wall, but that’s the only new one I’ve seen.


EEEk im going as the Evil Queen this year! Where exactly is the fantasyland wall


----------



## TheOneWithTheTriplets

TarotFox said:


> What is the Zootopia portion? I've never been to a party before.


We have not experienced it personally as we saw the parade in Frontierland. It's my understanding that, after the headless horseman passes but before the rest of the parade has made it to Main St, several Zootopia characters come out to dance, invite little kids to dance with them, etc. It helps to kill the time between the official parade start time at 11:15 and the time it takes for the main parade to make it's way through Frontierland to the hub.


----------



## mckennarose

TheOneWithTheTriplets said:


> We have not experienced it personally as we saw the parade in Frontierland. It's my understanding that, after the headless horseman passes but before the rest of the parade has made it to Main St, several Zootopia characters come out to dance, invite little kids to dance with them, etc. It helps to kill the time between the official parade start time at 11:15 and the time it takes for the main parade to make it's way through Frontierland to the hub.


Yep that’s where it is.
We did the party on Friday night, not what we originally planned but everything changed as we’re “dodging Dorian”.  Left Orlando this afternoon and stopping for the night in Georgia.  I’ll write up our experience with the party once we actually get home and can breathe!


----------



## jettagirl

Best Aunt said:


> I know last night's party had unusually low attendance so people can't assume things will apply to any other party... but I would love to know how long the waits were for some of the characters who typically have long lines (Jack & Sally, Seven Dwarfs, Moana).


We were at this party and experienced a 30-ish minute wait for Moana.  My daughter is a big fan of Pooh & friends so we lined up around 5:40 to meet them first.  They came out at 6:30, we finished by 6:40 and then went over to Moana.

Also, we arrived at the park at 3:30 and went straight to Jack & Sally.  The cast member said the line was already 1.5 hours long but they weren't coming out until 4:30 so we decided to skip them.  My 8-year old wasn't willing to wait 2.5 hours to see them!

We were thrilled with this party.  We did one around the same time of the year a few years ago and it was way busier.  The crowds were awesome on this night.  We kept commenting on the low wait times but didn't ride anything since we already had 2 other full days planned for Magic Kingdom.  We saw the characters mentioned above, watched the parade, the fireworks (which I thought were better in person) and did lots of trick or treating.  We ended up with a TON of candy!  My kids were exhausted but managed to stay awake until the end of the fireworks...so awesome!


----------



## Cluelyss

garthbarth1 said:


> EEEk im going as the Evil Queen this year! Where exactly is the fantasyland wall


Behind the carousel at the entrance to “New Fantasyland.”


----------



## lovethattink

I think we are going to tonight's party. Just got 7dmt fp for before the party! House is mostly hurricane ready. Just a few things to bring inside. The party will be a nice break!


----------



## lovingeire

lovethattink said:


> I think we are going to tonight's party. Just got 7dmt fp for before the party! House is mostly hurricane ready. Just a few things to bring inside. The party will be a nice break!



Enjoy the party!  Praying for safety!


----------



## Rivergirl2005

Hey everyone! We got back on Wednesday from a five day trip, two parties. This is the first chance I’ve had to update so I thought I’d go through the first party Friday August 23rd. We got so much done one the first party compared to the second! However both were a blast 


We arrived around noon and used fastpasses until 2:59. We went straight to town square to meet jack and sally at 3. The cms in line were so nice! We were the sixth group in line and we waited until about 4:30. While waiting we took turns leaving the line to grab food at Casey’s, tried the Donald Duck brownie (tastes like chocolate cake, bummer) then went to gift shop and was able to purchase the two ornaments and pin at 3:20. At 4:30 they arrived and we were the last group for the first set! We finished by 4:40ish. They were fabulous by they way! I had a wonderful experience. As we left Nick from zootopia was outside so we stopped for a photo then went to get some candy, take some photos down the side street on main street. From there we went to check on the Winnie the Pooh line. There was no one so I grabbed a Fp for the ride. By the time we came out about 5:20 there were three parties in line so we waited. At 6:30 the gang came out and we were out by 6:38. From there we went to see Minnie Mouse, third group in line. She came out at 7, we were able to meet her by 7:05. 

We took our time to walk over to haunted mansion. On the way we ran into Cruella, she was lovely and we chatted and took photos by Be our Guest at 7:10. We arrived at haunted mansion and took our photos by the mansion, watched Carlotta and chatted with her. At 7:25 we headed towards Tarzan in Adventureland. Sadly their line was closed so we tried pirates. Line said 25 min wait, but it was only 15. We headed back to and were the seventh group to meeet them. We left their line about 8:15. Our plan was to watch the cadaver dans but we wanted a snack. So we got dole whip and a pirates horizon (Loved this). We found a spot outside of the shooting arcade in Frontierland and watched the dans sing. After their set we found a spot on the ground no one around, and I decided to check out the brides wedding cake. There were only three people in line around 8:50, and it was delicious! 

While waiting for the headless horsemen, brer bear and Brer Rabbit were wandering. I stopped to say hello to bear but rabbit is my favorite! He was so sweet and we had a wonderful time. We watched the headless horsemen and the parade. After we went to ride space mountain, but we ran into the stepsisters  in fantasyland, so we stopped to chat with them. During the fireworks we rode space mountain, around 10:00 we rode 2x. Slowing down we decided to see the monsters inc party, head over to the monsters inc show, and grab some candy. Since we loved them parade so much we headed towards Tony’s and sat on the bend. I grabbed our sorcerers card, watched the headless horsemen again, zootopia patrol and the parade for a second time. On the way out we stopped for the headless horsemen magic shot and arrived back to the resort around 12:40.

This was a magical night and we must have been lucky because the crowds were not bad at all!


----------



## Rivergirl2005

Alright party two Tuesday August 27th. Going in we had a plan but sadly we kind of threw it away. This party was completely the opposite, so many people, but we didn’t let that get in our way.

The plan was to start with Moana so we arrived at the tiki birds at 4. There was no one in line so I asked the cms where we should line up. They were so rude. They said there was no line until 5. I knew this was wrong so we lined up anway with another group. We took turns to get our bands by pirates, and we were yelled again that we were in the way of the strollers. We moved farther a way and a line formed behind us. It was so hot outside but we had smiles on our faces. At 5 a cm checked for bands and said we’d meet around 5:15. At 5:25 they brought us in line and told us to be ready. She didn’t come out until 6. Now to admit I was hot tired and hungry. However, the cms were rushing and grabbing things before it was our turn, I asked one cm to use my phone for photos, she took one picture of us talking. Moana did not want to chat and the photographer didn’t take any good pictures. We only meet with her for 1 min, no hugs no nothing. I was so upset. I was out of the line at 6:01. I should have complained but I didn’t want to make a scene, and she did not look like Moana. I understand that I may not have a child with me but I waited the same amount as others and should have been given time to at least get a good photo. 

We grabbed a Mickey pretzel and water while I calmed down. I didn’t want this to ruin my night and we headed over to see Donald and daisy. We arrived at 6:30 and we were the fourth group in line. Within ten minutes the line was all the way to barnstormer. Donald is my favorite of the fab five and they must have known I wasn’t to happy because they took their time with us and we had a blast. We had some wonderful photos. We left at 7:10, I started feeling much better and we went to meet goofy. We left at 7:35 and knew it was going to be a crazier party. Plan was to stop at tea party but the line was not 15 mins more like 40. We decided to scratch the plans and see what would happen.

We headed towards space mountain and waited about 30 mins. From there we headed towards Frontierland and stopped to see the grave diggers. We arrived around 8:45 and left five minutes later. They were so much fun, definitely find time to meet them.

We then grabbed seats for the parade in front of the dvc building in Frontierland. We ran into Brer Rabbit again and he flipped out seeing me! He remembered me from the other party and I got pretend to be his cm for a while. I told him I was leaving tomorrow and he was really sad to see me go  after a hug goodbye he went on his merry way. I mobile ordered another pirate horizon and enjoyed it while watching the costume parade. Soon the headless horesemem arrived and then the parade. I highly recommend this spot for the horsemen. He slows down and stop right there, it was perfect!

From there we walked to the hub for fireworks. We found a spot in front of the partners and found a railing to lean against. It was not great for fireworks but awesome for projections and the jack puppet! We stayed for the villains show and watching the headless horsemen cross the frontier bridge towards the hub. Since we were both tired we headed to the exit, grabbed a socerer card, and the horsemen magic shot.

It was a great night but started rough. I may still email Disney and let them know about our Moana incident, but Donald and Brer Rabbit made the night so much better. Jack and Sally was far more organized while Moana was rushed. I would not do that again.


----------



## Sjm9911

Too bad the 2nd party started out like that, but you handled it better then me. Glad it all worked out in the end!


----------



## gottalovepluto

Rivergirl2005 said:


> Alright party two Tuesday August 27th. Going in we had a plan but sadly we kind of threw it away. This party was completely the opposite, so many people, but we didn’t let that get in our way.
> 
> The plan was to start with Moana so we arrived at the tiki birds at 4. There was no one in line so I asked the cms where we should line up. They were so rude. They said there was no line until 5. I knew this was wrong so we lined up anway with another group. We took turns to get our bands by pirates, and we were yelled again that we were in the way of the strollers. We moved farther a way and a line formed behind us. It was so hot outside but we had smiles on our faces. At 5 a cm checked for bands and said we’d meet around 5:15. At 5:25 they brought us in line and told us to be ready. She didn’t come out until 6. Now to admit I was hot tired and hungry. However, the cms were rushing and grabbing things before it was our turn, I asked one cm to use my phone for photos, she took one picture of us talking. Moana did not want to chat and the photographer didn’t take any good pictures. We only meet with her for 1 min, no hugs no nothing. I was so upset. I was out of the line at 6:01. I should have complained but I didn’t want to make a scene, and she did not look like Moana. I understand that I may not have a child with me but I waited the same amount as others and should have been given time to at least get a good photo.
> 
> We grabbed a Mickey pretzel and water while I calmed down. I didn’t want this to ruin my night and we headed over to see Donald and daisy. We arrived at 6:30 and we were the fourth group in line. Within ten minutes the line was all the way to barnstormer. Donald is my favorite of the fab five and they must have known I wasn’t to happy because they took their time with us and we had a blast. We had some wonderful photos. We left at 7:10, I started feeling much better and we went to meet goofy. We left at 7:35 and knew it was going to be a crazier party. Plan was to stop at tea party but the line was not 15 mins more like 40. We decided to scratch the plans and see what would happen.
> 
> We headed towards space mountain and waited about 30 mins. From there we headed towards Frontierland and stopped to see the grave diggers. We arrived around 8:45 and left five minutes later. They were so much fun, definitely find time to meet them.
> 
> We then grabbed seats for the parade in front of the dvc building in Frontierland. We ran into Brer Rabbit again and he flipped out seeing me! He remembered me from the other party and I got pretend to be his cm for a while. I told him I was leaving tomorrow and he was really sad to see me go  after a hug goodbye he went on his merry way. I mobile ordered another pirate horizon and enjoyed it while watching the costume parade. Soon the headless horesemem arrived and then the parade. I highly recommend this spot for the horsemen. He slows down and stop right there, it was perfect!
> 
> From there we walked to the hub for fireworks. We found a spot in front of the partners and found a railing to lean against. It was not great for fireworks but awesome for projections and the jack puppet! We stayed for the villains show and watching the headless horsemen cross the frontier bridge towards the hub. Since we were both tired we headed to the exit, grabbed a socerer card, and the horsemen magic shot.
> 
> It was a great night but started rough. I may still email Disney and let them know about our Moana incident, but Donald and Brer Rabbit made the night so much better. Jack and Sally was far more organized while Moana was rushed. I would not do that again.


If you email them you can let them know about the Moana incident and also compliment the CMs/characters that turned your night around


----------



## Rivergirl2005

gottalovepluto said:


> If you email them you can let them know about the Moana incident and also compliment the CMs/characters that turned your night around



Absolutely! Love this idea!!!


----------



## lilmape

Do you think the sept 17 party or sept 20 party will be busier? Touring plans has the 17 as busier but it’s a Tuesday. I thought a Tuesday would be slower . Trying to decide on our second party night.


----------



## Dug720

Rivergirl2005 said:


> Alright party two Tuesday August 27th. Going in we had a plan but sadly we kind of threw it away. This party was completely the opposite, so many people, but we didn’t let that get in our way.
> 
> The plan was to start with Moana so we arrived at the tiki birds at 4. There was no one in line so I asked the cms where we should line up. They were so rude. They said there was no line until 5. I knew this was wrong so we lined up anway with another group. We took turns to get our bands by pirates, and we were yelled again that we were in the way of the strollers. We moved farther a way and a line formed behind us. It was so hot outside but we had smiles on our faces. At 5 a cm checked for bands and said we’d meet around 5:15. At 5:25 they brought us in line and told us to be ready. She didn’t come out until 6. Now to admit I was hot tired and hungry. However, the cms were rushing and grabbing things before it was our turn, I asked one cm to use my phone for photos, she took one picture of us talking. Moana did not want to chat and the photographer didn’t take any good pictures. We only meet with her for 1 min, no hugs no nothing. I was so upset. I was out of the line at 6:01. I should have complained but I didn’t want to make a scene, and she did not look like Moana. I understand that I may not have a child with me but I waited the same amount as others and should have been given time to at least get a good photo.
> 
> We grabbed a Mickey pretzel and water while I calmed down. I didn’t want this to ruin my night and we headed over to see Donald and daisy. We arrived at 6:30 and we were the fourth group in line. Within ten minutes the line was all the way to barnstormer. Donald is my favorite of the fab five and they must have known I wasn’t to happy because they took their time with us and we had a blast. We had some wonderful photos. We left at 7:10, I started feeling much better and we went to meet goofy. We left at 7:35 and knew it was going to be a crazier party. Plan was to stop at tea party but the line was not 15 mins more like 40. We decided to scratch the plans and see what would happen.
> 
> We headed towards space mountain and waited about 30 mins. From there we headed towards Frontierland and stopped to see the grave diggers. We arrived around 8:45 and left five minutes later. They were so much fun, definitely find time to meet them.
> 
> We then grabbed seats for the parade in front of the dvc building in Frontierland. We ran into Brer Rabbit again and he flipped out seeing me! He remembered me from the other party and I got pretend to be his cm for a while. I told him I was leaving tomorrow and he was really sad to see me go  after a hug goodbye he went on his merry way. I mobile ordered another pirate horizon and enjoyed it while watching the costume parade. Soon the headless horesemem arrived and then the parade. I highly recommend this spot for the horsemen. He slows down and stop right there, it was perfect!
> 
> From there we walked to the hub for fireworks. We found a spot in front of the partners and found a railing to lean against. It was not great for fireworks but awesome for projections and the jack puppet! We stayed for the villains show and watching the headless horsemen cross the frontier bridge towards the hub. Since we were both tired we headed to the exit, grabbed a socerer card, and the horsemen magic shot.
> 
> It was a great night but started rough. I may still email Disney and let them know about our Moana incident, but Donald and Brer Rabbit made the night so much better. Jack and Sally was far more organized while Moana was rushed. I would not do that again.



I’m so sorry your Moana interaction was like that. She was amazing last year - even with me as a solo adult. Chatting and a good number of pictures.

I’m not negating your experience at all - more posting to let people know that it is not always that way.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

FYI, for tonight's MNSSHP:  

*Nighttime Entertainment Adjustments*

Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party at Magic Kingdom Park will continue as scheduled Monday, Sept. 2, however, due to high winds, a modified version of *Disney’s Not-So-Spooky Spectacular* show will be presented.

Source:

https://streamingthemagic.com/walt-disney-world-adjusting-operating-hours-due-to-dorian/


----------



## sheila14

lilmape said:


> Do you think the sept 17 party or sept 20 party will be busier? Touring plans has the 17 as busier but it’s a Tuesday. I thought a Tuesday would be slower . Trying to decide on our second party night.


If this other disturbance comes our way, the park will be very calm and quiet.


----------



## lilmape

What!? I’ve missed the other disturbance.


----------



## Dug720

lilmape said:


> What!? I’ve missed the other disturbance.



The report I saw on weather.com is that IF there is development in the 2 Atlantic systems (one just off the African coast and one about midway between that and Dorian) is that they are most likely to remain at sea based on almost al models.


----------



## trishadono

FoxC63 said:


> *Cruella's Halloween Hide-A-Way*
> View attachment 431447
> Unlike the Firework dessert parties, you can check in starting at 2pm.  We received our Hide-A-Way wristbands at 4:10.  Cruella met everyone at their tables and PhotoPass was available.  I believe first night reviews of this event ran differently.  She spent enough time at each table and was very engaging.  Cruella's laughter echoed throughout the building!  What a hoot!   Note:  Cruella also roams in Fantasyland during the party.
> 
> As for the food, it was okay.  Drinks, well... AWESOME!
> 
> Cast Member "Kimmy" was wonderful, very welcoming from the moment you enter Tony's Square Restaurant. She's happy to help.  If you have any questions and if she doesn't know the answer she'll find it out for you offering food & beverages while waiting.
> Your group must be with you at check-in.  CM's will place Hide-A-Way wristbands on your left wrist.
> Tip:  Kimmy held our bags when we left to watch the parade which was extremely helpful, we had a lot of bags!  One amazing lady!
> View attachment 431454
> They did check for Hide-A-Way wristbands at the Flag Pole and patrolled this area the entire time of the parade.
> NOTE:  This post has been updated.


I agree that host was was so sweet and welcoming! 

Cruella was so fun!


----------



## mckennarose

lilmape said:


> What!? I’ve missed the other disturbance.


There’s always something brewing this time of year, it seems.  If I were you I would start just keeping an eye on the NHC site.  We did that last year to reroute around Florence and now with Dorian.
The two other disturbances:


Tonight would’ve been our party if we had stayed and had not have changed it to this past Friday.  I’m interested in seeing/hearing what modifications they made to it tonight.


----------



## lilmape

This was our night too. We pushed our trip back two weeks...


----------



## michellelovesthemous

At the party now currently weather is beautiful park is very light it’s freaky but kind of nice so I guess we’ll see what happens as the evening progresses


----------



## lovethattink

Projections only,  no fireworks tonight.


----------



## sheila14

Whether you are there now, next week, or next month, stay safe. I know that we all have spent a great deal of time and money to plan our vacation.  Most of us don’t have very many dates to choose from and must take what is available to accommodate both work and family.  Enjoy and again be safe.


----------



## Figmentary

We have tickets to two parties during our trip, but I’m having trouble figuring out have to set up the 4th Fast Pass.  The first party we’re in the MK all that day and have 3 fast passes there.  The second party we’re starting the day at HS (and have 3 Fast Passes there) then heading to MK for the party.  Does anyone know how I can set up the 4-6pm extra party fast passes at the MK for these days?  Thanks.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

Figmentary said:


> We have tickets to two parties during our trip, but I’m having trouble figuring out have to set up the 4th Fast Pass.  The first party we’re in the MK all that day and have 3 fast passes there.  The second party we’re starting the day at HS (and have 3 Fast Passes there) then heading to MK for the party.  Does anyone know how I can set up the 4-6pm extra party fast passes at the MK for these days?  Thanks.


You can only get fast passes for the party if you’re not visiting a park that day prior to the party.


----------



## Mom2Stitch

At the party now- 

The Good- in line at 3:45 for Jack and Sally out by 5:07- in line for Stitch at 6:15out by 6:50-weather not bad crowds light. 

Not so good PotC and HM have not been up the whole party- and now no fireworks-so aside from candy and parade what’s left ?  Soooo glad we cancelled dessert party.


----------



## Best Aunt

@Rivergirl2005 I met Moana when she


Mom2Stitch said:


> At the party now-
> 
> The Good- in line at 3:45 for Jack and Sally out by 5:07- in line for Stitch at 6:15out by 6:50-weather not bad crowds light.
> 
> Not so good PotC and HM have not been up the whole party- and now no fireworks-so aside from candy and parade what’s left ?  Soooo glad we cancelled dessert party.



How is the Seven Dwarfs line?  The Moana line?


----------



## Cluelyss

lilmape said:


> This was our night too. We pushed our trip back two weeks...


Ours too. 
Moved our dates to October.


----------



## lilmape

Saw this on doctor Disney


----------



## AliceandPete

Sorry to all who’s parties are being affected by the storm. I know it’s silly in the grand scheme of things, but I also know how excited people are for their trips and parties .

I popped in to ask a quick question. My son saw a picture of the Oogie Boogie popcorn bucket and decided he really wants one, Our party is October 29th. Is there any chance at all there will be any left by then ? Or are the popcorn buckets gone early in the season ?


----------



## Rivergirl2005

Best Aunt said:


> @Rivergirl2005 I met Moana when she
> 
> 
> How is the Seven Dwarfs line?  The Moana line?



Hi! sorry I am confused by message


----------



## ksromack

GADisneyDad14 said:


> FYI, for tonight's MNSSHP:
> 
> *Nighttime Entertainment Adjustments*
> 
> Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party at Magic Kingdom Park will continue as scheduled Monday, Sept. 2, however, due to high winds, a modified version of *Disney’s Not-So-Spooky Spectacular* show will be presented.
> 
> Source:
> 
> https://streamingthemagic.com/walt-disney-world-adjusting-operating-hours-due-to-dorian/


Dh and I went out to the Poly beach closest to the TTC for fireworks tonight  I should have read this thread first!  The temps are so mild tonight. Parks are closing early tomorrow, at 2 pm and 3 pm.  


mckennarose said:


> There’s always something brewing this time of year, it seems.  If I were you I would start just keeping an eye on the NHC site.  We did that last year to reroute around Florence and now with Dorian.
> The two other disturbances:
> View attachment 432208
> 
> Tonight would’ve been our party if we had stayed and had not have changed it to this past Friday.  I’m interested in seeing/hearing what modifications they made to it tonight.





lilmape said:


> This was our night too. We pushed our trip back two weeks...


It would have been our party night too.  So glad we changed it to last Friday also!


----------



## Cluelyss

AliceandPete said:


> Sorry to all who’s parties are being affected by the storm. I know it’s silly in the grand scheme of things, but I also know how excited people are for their trips and parties .
> 
> I popped in to ask a quick question. My son saw a picture of the Oogie Boogie popcorn bucket and decided he really wants one, Our party is October 29th. Is there any chance at all there will be any left by then ? Or are the popcorn buckets gone early in the season ?


The special merchandise can definitely sell out early in the season. We wanted the 2017 Oogie Boogie bucket and it was sold out by our 10/13 party and I don’t believe they ever restocked. If it’s a must have, you may want to consider a personal shopper.


----------



## Mom2Stitch

Best Aunt said:


> @Rivergirl2005 I met Moana when she
> 
> 
> How is the Seven Dwarfs line?  The Moana line?


Sorry I didn’t try for those- so I don’t really know.


----------



## lovethattink

I did an allergy bag this party. One of the stations didn't have coins. But it didn't matter.  I left the Allergy-Friendly Center with a nice, full bag of goodies!


----------



## Chisoxcollector

We just got home from tonight’s party.  It was much less crowded than our two previous parties this year.  Probably half as many people.  It felt like a 2013 Party!

We arrived just after 7pm.  Here is what we accomplished before leaving at ~11:45.

We ate dinner at Golden Oak and Pecos Bill’s.

We got a waffle sundae from Sleepy Hollow, and some snacks from Big Top.

We rode Haunted Mansion, Big Thunder Mountain, Winnie the Pooh, Peter Pan, People Mover, Little Mermaid, and Buzz.

We got 11 pounds of candy between the two of us from trick or treating.

We met Elvis Stitch, Ariel and Prince Eric, Belle and Gaston, Goofy, and the Gravediggers.

And we had front row spots for the second parade.

So glad we decided last minute to go!

It looks like we will be attending 6 parties total with our Party Pass.  We should end up with around 60 pounds of candy!  We’ve already decided that we’re going to let trick or treaters take as much candy as they can fit in their hands on Halloween!


----------



## Goofy'sPal

I so excited to be going back to MNSSHP.  I went to my first 2 parties in 2015 and went again 2 more times in 2017.  Now I back for a third year for 2 more parties.  Im going Oct 17 and Oct 21.  On Oct 21 my sister and brother in law will be joining me.  They will mostly be doing rides.  I enjoy the special character meet and greets, parade, fireworks, candy and just anything Halloween.  If anyone wants to hang out some especially Oct 17 my first day back to WDW let me know.


----------



## one_cat

I’m glad the party worked out tonight for those who went.  The light crowds and great weather sounds wonderful.  It would have been worth not having the fireworks.


----------



## lvcourtneyy

AliceandPete said:


> I popped in to ask a quick question. My son saw a picture of the Oogie Boogie popcorn bucket and decided he really wants one, Our party is October 29th. Is there any chance at all there will be any left by then ? Or are the popcorn buckets gone early in the season ?



I would not count on it still being available. The last two years we went the last week of October and they were gone. We ordered this year’s from a personal shopper as I’m sure it’ll be gone before we get there on 10/24.


----------



## lovethattink

We only stayed til 10pm last night, it was a great party and very empty!

This was our 2nd party. We arrived at 4 and left by 10pm

Did FP for 7DMT and Buzz. Rode the People Mover to get a good view of the construction on the Tron coaster.

We did every treat stop.

Saw Moana, Elvis Stitch (longest line), Jafar,  Genie and Jasmine.

We did many photopass stops. Still have a few more to go.

Rode HM and BTM during the party.

DS wanted to see Brer Rabbit and Brer Bear, but they were walking fast and not really stopping for guests each time we saw them.   

Walked 5 miles!


----------



## Disney Addicted

I'm so glad we went last night!  It seemed like it kept pouring every half hour in the morning.  But we left at 2:30 and by 3:30 the rain stopped.  No rain the entire party.  We left MK at 11:30; grabbed an Uber at CR and then it started a light rain again about midnight.

Crowds were low.  All the attractions we did were only 5-10 minute waits.  In some cases much less than what was posted.  (ie, 20/25 mins for Monsters Inc and Buzz - really only took 10 mins max).

When I inquired about PotC being down (this was around 7 pm), a CM working there told me only about 12,000 guests were at last nights party.  His word "only".  I don't know what normal park attendance is but crowds were light until the shows/parades began.  Even then we snagged spots right at the rope in Liberty Square (where the parade starts to curve) just 20 minutes before the HH came by.



Mom2Stitch said:


> Not so good PotC and HM have not been up the whole party- and now no fireworks-so aside from candy and parade what’s left ?  Soooo glad we cancelled dessert party.



HM and PotC were not closed all night.  I don't recall the times we rode but we did both.



Best Aunt said:


> @Rivergirl2005 How is the Seven Dwarfs line?  The Moana line?



We didn't line up for characters.  But 7DMT started off at 45 minutes when we entered at 4 pm.  Later on it was anywhere from 30 mins to only 15 mins!



AliceandPete said:


> I popped in to ask a quick question. My son saw a picture of the Oogie Boogie popcorn bucket and decided he really wants one, Our party is October 29th. Is there any chance at all there will be any left by then ? Or are the popcorn buckets gone early in the season ?



If you can, try Disney Springs.  I found one at the popcorn kiosk outside World of Magic.


----------



## lovethattink

Has anyone mentioned that laugh floor was a candy stop and a walk in show. Philharmagic plays Halloween short cartoons on the screen.  You can sit and watch or just walk through the candy stop.


----------



## Best Aunt

Sorry about my confusing post earlier.  Sometimes I write something and then decide I don't want to post it.  Even if I seem to be deleting it, it is still there later (in the box where you write something.)  The next time I write, I have to be careful to delete the whole thing that I didn't want to post earlier.  I messed up and didn't delete the whole thing, so I posted something which was part of a deleted thought and part of a new thought.

I don't know why unposted things on the Dis don't disappear when you delete.


----------



## Disney Addicted

lovethattink said:


> Has anyone mentioned that laugh floor was a candy stop and a walk in show. Philharmagic plays Halloween short cartoons on the screen.  You can sit and watch or just walk through the candy stop.



Yes, we loved the old clips.  It was a double candy stop as well.  Candy on the way in and out.


----------



## PumpkinKingGB

We did the second party on the 20th of August, we did the Seven Dwarves (2 hour wait from 5:45pm) and then we ToT'ed, with a short stop to meet pirate goofy. We watched the second parade, the fireworks and the midnight stage show. 
We are a large family (6), so our candy haul was ridiculous, especially as towards the end of the night the CMs were just filling up our bags:


We all absolutely enjoyed it and thought it was well worth the money.


----------



## TheDisneyNurse

Doing some planning today, since everything around me is closed! Boo. 

I got this shirt for my party! September 20th. Only 17 days away, yay!!


----------



## FutureMrs.Incredible

TheDisneyNurse said:


> Doing some planning today, since everything around me is closed! Boo.
> 
> I got this shirt for my party! September 20th. Only 17 days away, yay!! View attachment 432558



That shirt is adorable. Where did you get it?


----------



## DonaldDuck77

lovethattink said:


> I did an allergy bag this party. One of the stations didn't have coins. But it didn't matter.  I left the Allergy-Friendly Center with a nice, full bag of goodies!
> 
> View attachment 432409View attachment 432410View attachment 432411View attachment 432412



How late can you redeem your tokens?


----------



## kayemgi

FoxC63 said:


> View attachment 431475
> 
> Timothy Mouse & Popcorn Vendors and Lots-o' Huggin Bear 6:40-7:10
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! We did too at Town Square Theater PhotoPass location from Cast Member "Courtney"  She also gave my son his "Birthday Button"!
> View attachment 431476
> LOVE her!!!



Your costumes look amazing!!


----------



## lovethattink

DonaldDuck77 said:


> How late can you redeem your tokens?



I'm not sure. Going again Sunday, I'll be sure to ask then.


----------



## Waveshell

We went last night (9/2) and packed ponchos figuring we would be soaked! Luckily, not really any rain to speak of until we were leaving (after midnight).

7DMT was about 30 minutes around 6:00-6:30, but then we had a faster almost walk on after 11:00. 

For us, it was a pretty much "walk on" night after 7:00.... we did SM, BTM.. Pirates was closed, but we caught it open later in the night.

I missed the Headless Horseman, and decided to catch the firework/projection show on another night since no fireworks... but amazing for our first Halloween party! Now I'm ready to go again!


----------



## DonaldDuck77

lovethattink said:


> I'm not sure. Going again Sunday, I'll be sure to ask then.



Thanks. I didn't know if they would be open after midnight. We can get them before the fireworks if not.


----------



## disneyfanlincoln

DonaldDuck77 said:


> Thanks. I didn't know if they would be open after midnight. We can get them before the fireworks if not.


At the first party they were still open after midnight


----------



## FoxC63

kayemgi said:


> Your costumes look amazing!!


Thank you!  It was a very fun night!  When people first saw DH & DS they thought they were Barber Shop Quartets or dressed as Dapper Day but when they saw me they got it!


----------



## menotyou21

Funny (unrelated):  Here is the picture a major news network used today in their article talking about WDW closing early today.  Can anyone timestamp this?


----------



## mckennarose

After a whirlwind visit this past weekend, I'm posting a copy of the Coco/sugar skull theme shirts I made for dh and I.  We wore them on Friday 8/30, NOT our original date for MNSSHP!  We rearranged our days and times to accommodate Dorian.  Anyway.... I made these shirts and TOT drawstring backpacks, all the white areas were glow in the dark and really cool looking in low light/no light!  I wore my shirt with my Coco ears from last year shown in the pic.  Lots of people stopped us asking about them, which was nice.  So, if you saw people wearing these, it was us!!

We're probably a little crazy, but we may be going down again in October!  We were invited with family who is going at that time and because they feel bad our anniversary trip was cut short.  Seriously thinking of going!  We probably won't do the MNSSHP again though.  But I will be designing shirts for the others going!


----------



## Kickstart

menotyou21 said:


> Funny (unrelated):  Here is the picture a major news network used today in their article talking about WDW closing early today.  Can anyone timestamp this?
> 
> View attachment 432618



And, it looks like a mirrored image at that... right?

I'm guessing the start of the Fantasyland extension... probably between 2010 and 2013.


----------



## FoxC63

mckennarose said:


> After a whirlwind visit this past weekend, I'm posting a copy of the Coco/sugar skull theme shirts I made for dh and I.  We wore them on Friday 8/30, NOT our original date for MNSSHP!  We rearranged our days and times to accommodate Dorian.  Anyway.... I made these shirts and TOT View attachment 432611drawstring backpacks, all the white areas were glow in the dark and really cool looking in low light/no light!  I wore my shirt with my Coco ears from last year shown in the pic.  Lots of people stopped us asking about them, which was nice.  So, if you saw people wearing these, it was us!!
> View attachment 432612
> We're probably a little crazy, but we may be going down again in October!  We were invited with family who is going at that time and because they feel bad our anniversary trip was cut short.  Seriously thinking of going!  We probably won't do the MNSSHP again though.  But I will be designing shirts for the others going!


Just beautiful!   You're very creative and talented!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## BahamasBride03

Princess Michele said:


> We are first in line for Pooh and friends. The crowds seem lower today than Tuesday.



Hey! I was the Wendy that was third in the line for Pooh!     Hope you guys had a great evening after meeting Pooh and friends!


----------



## BahamasBride03

Best Aunt said:


> I know last night's party had unusually low attendance so people can't assume things will apply to any other party... but I would love to know how long the waits were for some of the characters who typically have long lines (Jack & Sally, Seven Dwarfs, Moana).


We were at the Friday night party.   We were in line for Jack and Sally at 3, we were probably about 10 groups back. I kept leaving with one of my DD's to grab a snack and take bathroom breaks while my DH and the DD I wasn't taking held down our spot.  The last time I was coming back in to the Town Square theater right around 4:20, one of the castmembers checking bands told me the wait was 2 1/12 hours.   I am not sure how that compares to a "normal" party because we did the same strategy the first time we met Jack and Sally last Christmas but that seems like a hefty line despite the low crowds.  I can't recommend enough getting in line for Jack and Sally (if they are a priority) as close to 3 as you can.  It gave us a great A/C and rest break in the afternoon and yes, we had to wait about an hour and 45 minutes total but we weren't spending valuable party time waiting.  

I am sorry I can't speak to Seven Dwarfs and Moana.


----------



## mckennarose

FoxC63 said:


> Just beautiful!   You're very creative and talented!  Thanks for posting!


Thank you!  I can't take credit for the inner Minnie/Mickey sugar skull as they were svg files I bought on etsy.  BUT, they were not complete and a pain, so I had to heavily modify them and add all the extras, including the Minnie/Mickey head outline and all the Coco items including the lettering.  Same with the Miguel decals for the TOT backpacks.  I was very happy that the colors perfectly matched the Coco ears I got last year!  That wasn't easy, but I think I nailed it!
I also made this F&W drawstring backpack, which I used this weekend as well.


----------



## TheOneWithTheTriplets

Kickstart said:


> And, it looks like a mirrored image at that... right?
> 
> I'm guessing the start of the Fantasyland extension... probably between 2010 and 2013.



OMG, thank goodness for your comment. I was looking at this trying to figure out why they would have photoshopped Liberty Square and Tomorrowland onto opposite sides of the park. It was hurting my brain. You're totally right, it's a mirror image!


----------



## Pdollar88

Snagged a BOG reservation at 5:50 on my party day. Considering keeping it and doing Jack and Sally again. 

If I get in line by 3-3:15, should I be wrapped up around 4:45-5? That’s what I’m gathering from earlier posts. Can’t remember the specifics of when I did it last year.


----------



## TNnerd

My sister and I will be attending a party in October with her two daughters (10 years old  & 15 months). How does rider swap work during the parties? I cannot find any details on how it is done during the parties with no FP line in use.

Thanks!


----------



## bookbabe626

I’m another person who didn’t cancel their Labour Day party...and we’re so glad we didn’t.

As others have said, very low waits for attractions and characters.  Even Peter Pan and 7DMT were posted under 15 minutes during the second half of the night, and the actual wait was less.  Most rides were walk-ons.  Yes, Pirates and HM did go down briefly, but came back up not too much later (and that’s been happening all week...got stuck in the main town scene of Pirates for 20 minutes, lights on and music still running).

Photopass had low/no waits.  Walked up for the hitchhiking ghosts and headless horseman shots.  Longest wait was about 15 min for hatbox shot, but that was just after 7pm.  Walked right up to a spot across from the reserved flagpole area right at the start of the second parade, so glad I cancelled Cruella’s.

Saw first Hocus Pocus show and first parade, just in case of rain.  Got spots for each about 10-15 min prior, further back for the show but a great spot by Diamond Horseshoe on a planter wall for the parade.  Didn’t bother with the non-fireworks show.  

Left with a full knapsack of candy between the two of us.  Some CMs were giving huge double handfuls.  Some were still giving one or two pieces, probably because we were two adults without costumes.  (Left everything at home because we figured the party would be rained out.)

Overall, very glad we went.  Gorgeous weather, low crowds, lots of candy.  Gotta love it.


----------



## lovingeire

Rivergirl2005 said:


> e went straight to town square to meet jack and sally at 3. The cms in line were so nice! We were the sixth group in line and we waited until about 4:30. While waiting we took turns leaving the line to grab food at Casey’s, tried the Donald Duck brownie (tastes like chocolate cake, bummer) then went to gift shop and was able to purchase the two ornaments and pin at 3:20. At 4:30 they arrived and we were the last group for the first set! We finished by 4:40ish. They were fabulous by they way! I had a wonderful experience. As we left Nick from zootopia was outside so we stopped for a photo then went to get some candy, take some photos down the side street on main street. From there we went to check on the Winnie the Pooh line. There was no one so I grabbed a Fp for the ride. By the time we came out about 5:20 there were three parties in line so we waited. At 6:30 the gang came out and we were out by 6:38. From there we went to see Minnie Mouse, third group in line. She came out at 7, we were able to meet her by 7:05.



Thank you for your report!  It's helped me solidify or justify some of my plans since J&S and Pooh & friends are top priorities for us.  Our next priority will be the ducks to go with our costumes.  



BahamasBride03 said:


> I can't recommend enough getting in line for Jack and Sally (if they are a priority) as close to 3 as you can.



Thank you for your report as well.  I have decided I will use my AP to enter when arrive to MK to get in line for J&S.  Family will have to meet me, but honestly there is no way my son on the spectrum could wait two to three hours in line.  It's just a meltdown waiting to happen.  This will break it up better for him.


----------



## dachsie

So are they not doing the Sleepy Hollow movie this year at Ft Wilderness?


----------



## sherlockmiles

dachsie said:


> So are they not doing the Sleepy Hollow movie this year at Ft Wilderness?



Correct.


----------



## dachsie

sherlockmiles said:


> Correct.


What a bummer!  I enjoyed that last year.


----------



## bpesch

Just returned from a Labor Day weekend trip. The party on Labor Day was fabulous! I have never seen such reasonable crowds. In fact the parks were unbelievably manageable the whole weekend. We even got to see Galaxy's Edge, which we never expected.  I am glad we decided not to cancel although we did lose one day yesterday since we had to drive home when Delta canceled our flight out. But overall, it was great!


----------



## menotyou21

Kickstart said:


> And, it looks like a mirrored image at that... right?
> 
> I'm guessing the start of the Fantasyland extension... probably between 2010 and 2013.


Geez.  I kept looking at that picture and nothing made sense.  So I did the only logical thing and posted it here.  Thank you for catching that. I believe it had to be 2011ish.  I know my family rode Dumbo in it's old spot back in 2011 and I believe the new Fantasyland opened sometime in 2012, but I could be mistaken.


----------



## Erica_Haley

I went to the party on 9/2 as well. I wasn't planning on any characters but last minute decided on Jack and Sally. I started my timer at 11:17, when I passed the cast members at the entrance of the line. I stopped my timer at 39 minutes, which was when I was done and walking into the store. 
I tried the Jack push pop and shared Constance's wedding cake with my grandma. The only line we had to actually wait in was for Jack and Sally and for Space Mountain, which was about 10 minutes.


----------



## myjourney

AliceandPete said:


> Sorry to all who’s parties are being affected by the storm. I know it’s silly in the grand scheme of things, but I also know how excited people are for their trips and parties .
> 
> I popped in to ask a quick question. My son saw a picture of the Oogie Boogie popcorn bucket and decided he really wants one, Our party is October 29th. Is there any chance at all there will be any left by then ? Or are the popcorn buckets gone early in the season ?


The 29th is also our party night


----------



## Chisoxcollector

Here are a couple of fun little clips from the second parade Monday night.





And here is Elvis Stitch striking a pose.


----------



## sanibellife

So fun!  Can’t wait until our party at the end of the month!
Okay don’t shun me but who is the character in the second clip?


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

sanibellife said:


> So fun!  Can’t wait until our party at the end of the month!
> Okay don’t shun me but who is the character in the second clip?


His name is Goob aka Bowler Hat Guy from Meet the Robinsons.


----------



## sanibellife

Oh my gosh thank you!
That’s going way back in the memory bank for that one!  Never would have gotten that!


----------



## OKWFan88

We bought tickets for the Labor Day party , same day. We were disappointed in the no fireworks as that was the main reason we bought tickets but the crowds were very low compared to what others were saying who had previous experience. Since no fireworks we centered our attention on rides and we didn’t have to wait more than 5-10 min at max. Walk on to most of the big rides. Splash broke down the third time we rode it but was quickly fixed. Pirates went down but opened later. Space mountain was super fun. We didn’t do any character meet and greets but the lines we saw for that didn’t seem long. We got a TON of candy. You could keep going thru the same line and get more over and over if you wanted. The weather was great so not sure why fireworks weren’t done but overall we had fun. This was our first time doing this and we were happy.


----------



## mckennarose

Finally getting around to writing my thoughts on the new fireworks show.  We attended the party on Friday August 30th, NOT our original date, which was Labor Day.  We bumped it up because of Dorian, which wound up being better for us. 

The crowds seemed much lighter than a usual crowded party and although we gave up our dessert party for 9/2, I'm glad we did because we got closer to the castle area for the show than the Plaza Garden was.  I had a perfect view of the Jack puppet and I was impressed!  He is HUGE!  They did a great job with him, whoever the puppeteer is, but even though he is easily twice as tall as the puppeteer, I think he's still difficult to see unless you are in that immediate area.  I think that's why initially people had a hard time figuring out what he was....a projection?  A puppet?  A costumed character?  Unless you're close enough, you can't really see him.  His eyes blink, his mouth moves and he's really interesting to look at.

The fireworks are beautiful, and although I miss the perimeter fireworks (there's nothing like being in the middle of fireworks shooting off around you!) I really enjoyed the arrangement of them.  I admit that I am not a big fan of fireworks in general, after being almost hit by one a few years ago, so I am somewhat fearful of them.  But Disney fireworks are shot off from such a distance that I don't have any fear of those.

The projections are amazing and visually stunning.  I feel like the technology is improving and they make the most of it.  Vibrant colors and the illusion of movement, which is really cool.  I don't care for the cartooney vibe and at times the projections seemed very busy and compete with the fireworks.  You don't know where to look or you'll miss something!  Especially in the dancing skeleton part.  But they are so much better in person.

The music...sigh.... I miss the original Hallowishes music.  They do "this is Halloween" from Nightmare Before Christmas, but I don't like this version.  I'm also not a big fan of the ghost dancing section with different renditions of princess songs. 

I will say that I enjoyed the whole show way more than I thought I would.  It is much better in person and it's a lot of fun as you get caught up in the visuals. 

My original plan was to do the second parade, but we switched it to the first so we could get in the HUB area for the fireworks.  We watch near CBJ and cut through Adventureland.  We wound up near the Partners statue for the fireworks show.

For the parade..... I LOVED the bride part!  I'm so glad to see Disney using facial lighting on the character like they do for the characters in DL Paint the Night parade.  You can see Constance's face lit up and I love whatever they use to make her move/glide.... a segway maybe?  Perfect for a ghost!

The Incredibles were meh, but I'm glad something was added and nothing was taken away!  Same with the Buzz section.  The gravediggers/Constance/HM hitchhiking ghosts/ballroom dancers section is my favorite.  But I do like Wreck it Ralph and there was a little girl standing next to us saying "I smell candy!" when they passed.  It was cute!  I miss those things now that my kids are grown.

We may be going down again in October, but I don't think we'll do the party again.  Nothing concrete yet, but it's not currently on my radar.


----------



## Funfire240

I can't wait - we just bought tickets for Sept. 22!  We just got back from a longer trip on 8/12 but had the itch to see SWGE and also this and found that the weekend our kids have a Monday off is the same weekend DD doesn't have any dance practices scheduled and DS doesn't have a football game that Sunday - we were so excited that we booked a weekend trip.  Can't wait to tell the kids!!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

mckennarose said:


> I admit that I am not a big fan of fireworks in general, after being almost hit by one a few years ago, so I am somewhat fearful of them. But Disney fireworks are shot off from such a distance that I don't have any fear of those.



Totally OT, but DS and I almost got hit by a still lightly smoldering piece of a shell during HEA in 2018.  It was Jan 1st and it was absurdly cold and windy - like VERY windy.  White caps all day on the 7 Seas Lagoon.  I was surprised the show went on as scheduled.

But anyway, we were in the garden in front of Casey’s and the wind was blowing hard towards us.  The thing landed just a few feet away - along with a few other times we had some small bits of ash rain on us - mainly during the parts with a lot of castle pyro.

Ultimately it was harmless, but it always struck as one of those weather situations which made me wonder what their tolerances really are for wind, etc. 

Of course DS thought it was the coolest thing ever and still talks about the firework landing near us.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

mckennarose said:


> The Incredibles were meh, but I'm glad something was added and nothing was taken away! Same with the Buzz section.



Sort of interesting how this hasn’t been discussed much.  I don’t quite get the Incredibles and their parade part was a bit of a yawner to me, but I’m not going to complain about additions.  

Am I wrong, but isn’t the “Monster Mash” mixed in with the parade soundtrack (that I think was with the Aliens and Buzz floats) new this year?


----------



## FoxC63

I've been watching this thread since we got back Sept 1st collecting data for next years party.  I wasn't planning on posting anything more about the party we attended but something is pulling at my heart strings and my friends are encouraging me to solve my dilemma.  

I met a very lovely DISer on Friday, Aug 30th party in Fantasyland.  I'm partially deaf and did not hear her user name.  I'm so embarrassed and truly sorry.  We took a photo together but because I did not ask for your permission to post it I'm covering up your face.     I would love it if you would PM me.   Again, I am so sorry.


----------



## Beauties n the Beast

Turkey Lurkey said:


> Went to the party last night without a plan in mind at all (ME=DAREDEVIL), here's how we did:
> 
> - Arrived right around 3:45, waited only a few minutes to be let in.
> - Went thru bypass to get ToT bag and first candy, stopped to get photo with Minnie statue.
> - Made a beeline straight to 7DMT for our 4:10 FP, rode it. Had to go back in to retrieve a costume piece left behind by youngest DD.
> - Hopped on The Little Mermaid Ride with no wait, then Mermaid Ariel Meet and Greet for youngest. maybe a 10 minute wait for that.
> - Beast's Castle Photopass and Magic shot for oldest DD.
> - Stopped at Pinocchio Village Haus for dinner. It may have rained while we ate...not sure.
> - Mandatory Haunted Mansion ride.  Walked on.
> - Headed to the Tiki Room for Moana M&G, wait was about 50 minutes, maybe less.  By the time we got done with that, it was 7pm, Start of Party.  The times we stopped by after that, the line looked pretty short.  Got Dole Whip Floats afterwards.
> - I think we hopped in the Country Bear ToT line after that. (longest ToT wait of the night)
> - Headed back to Fantasyland so DW and Oldest DD could get Belle and Gaston's M&G.  I took youngest DD thru Ariel's Grotto ToT line (fairly longish wait), got photopass-flaming pumpkin magic shot for her.  Went back to B&G M&G, DW & DD not done yet, so other DD and I did a restroom break and a water run from Gaston's Tavern (I also snuck a LeFou's Brew, don't tell my wife).  Got back to them as they were getting their pictures taken.
> - First Parade was starting, so we decided to head to Pirates, got Magic Mirror Magic Shots and the Gus/Donut container on the way.
> - Got in line for Pirates, line looked long but standby said only 15 minutes.  I timed it, it was accurate, they moved a lot of people fast on it.
> - By the time we got out, parade was ending and we took another rr break and hopped in the Jafar M&G line. Then a quick jaunt thru the Jungle Cruise ToT line.
> - DDs wanted to meet Stitch, so we headed over to Tomorrowland. They hopped in his line and I went to go get some popcorn.  They were still in line when I got back, so I went thru the Monsters Inc ToT, then sat by the exit to Stitch to watch the fireworks. Great place to watch the projections on the castle, not so great to watch the fireworks. DW and the DDs got done with the M&G as the fireworks ended.  We ran thru the Monsters Inc line again. HANDFULS of candy at this point.
> - Rode the PeopleMover as we needed a bit of a break. Then got a PP pic with one of the giant inflatable pumpkins.
> - Headed to the front of the park to watch the parade with the idea of hopping in the Jack & Sally line as soon as it was over.  DW and DD2 went to find a spot while DD1 and I ran and got the SotMK party card and some beverages.
> - Popped in to the J&S M&G to see when they would stop meeting, Castmember said the line was 1 hr 15 min long at that point, so probably soon.  Went back to report this to DD1, who was the one who wanted to meet them, and gave her the choice to watch the parade or see J&S, she chose the parade (it was the last night of our trip and they were pretty charactered out at that point.)
> - Couple more PP photos after the parade and some quick shopping to use up the rest of our Snack Credits and we were heading out the door as the Sanderson Sisters were finishing up their show.
> 
> 
> All and all, we were pretty satisfied with the event. Got almost everything we wanted to do accomplished.  Slightly bummed at missing J&S but other characters and the FP were more a priority.  Figured the shows we could watch online.  Bummed I didn't get the event t-shirt I wanted or the Maleficent pin, I probably could have gotten the former, as I did see it in my size early in the night but figured I'd buy it later.  Emporium didn't have it in my size at the end of the night, and I didn't want to be bothered with going to the back of the park to look for it.  Wanted to try Constance's cake, but the line was pretty long, and we never went back for it.  Didn't write down the locations of the other two Hitchhiking ghost containers, so that was totally on me.  But, we ended up with two Gallon size bags of candy (which got DW hauled out of line at the TSA checkpoint this morning, lol), and had a lot of compliments on our costumes (the ladies were Jedi Princesses and I was Darth Goofy.)  All in all, a great time, but probably not doing it again (at least not in August...too blasted hot).
> 
> 
> TL


this sounds great, you did many of the things I hope to be able to do!  I can't wait!!
Maybe a silly question  ... those of you going to the party and have FP ... how did you get them?  I only have tickets to the party (no park tix / not a passholder ... literally just flying in for the party). Can I link those tickets to my account to get FP early ?


----------



## jina

also interested in veteran opinions here- also very interested in the bucket but our party is also late Oct:



AliceandPete said:
Sorry to all who’s parties are being affected by the storm. I know it’s silly in the grand scheme of things, but I also know how excited people are for their trips and parties .

I popped in to ask a quick question. My son saw a picture of the Oogie Boogie popcorn bucket and decided he really wants one, Our party is October 29th. Is there any chance at all there will be any left by then ? Or are the popcorn buckets gone early in the season ?


----------



## Pdollar88

Do the wristband locations *inside *the park start distributing wristbands at 4? I seem to remember yes, but just verifying!

***EDITED: Combed through the thread a bit more and found it confirmed.***


----------



## trishadono

Had so much fun I added another party , another Cruella’s Halloween too. 

Dd and bf land at 8:30pm 10/10. I’ll get there early and :

Reserve a locker so they uber right over and dump their stuff(MEing the suitcases)

Get in  line at Tony’s for a table 

And wait patiently to introduce bf to WDW and Boo to You! . Poor guy is gonna get spoiled! 

Can’t do 10/11 party , he has his 1st HS rides at night. SDD, RR and ToT.  

Then said said hmmm , maybe we need the Tonys Christmas party too? 

My last AP with these prices, I’m packing in the weekends!!!


----------



## trishadono

FoxC63 said:


> I've been watching this thread since we got back Sept 1st collecting data for next years party.  I wasn't planning on posting anything more about the party we attended but something is pulling at my heart strings and my friends are encouraging me to solve my dilemma.
> 
> I met a very lovely DISer on Friday, Aug 30th party in Fantasyland.  I'm partially deaf and did not hear her user name.  I'm so embarrassed and truly sorry.  We took a photo together but because I did not ask for your permission to post it I'm covering up your face.     I would love it if you would PM me.   Again, I am so sorry.
> View attachment 433085


Love your costume.


----------



## trishadono

The Cruella party thoughts a week later.

I can stand in a crowd, sit on a curb or sit in a nice chair with a wine or a bottle of water , appetizers or fun desserts. I choose sitting in a chair! 

I just felt more relaxed, I watched people, I enjoyed the music, I loved watching the parade or just chatting with dd. 

For me it MADE it for the night. Worst part we still had over 34000 steps that day. MK , Epcot F&W,  then the party . 

Yep , I liked the sitting part


----------



## mckennarose

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Sort of interesting how this hasn’t been discussed much.  I don’t quite get the Incredibles and their parade part was a bit of a yawner to me, but I’m not going to complain about additions.
> 
> Am I wrong, but isn’t the “Monster Mash” mixed in with the parade soundtrack (that I think was with the Aliens and Buzz floats) new this year?


Yes!!  Now that you mention it, I remember!  It was mixed in with the music and Edna Mode and her dancers were dancing to it and she did some kind of Frankenstein walk with her arms out.  That whole new section must have it, but I honestly can't remember much about Buzz.

I thought they could've done more with the Aliens, like make them animated or something.  They just sit in the saucer.

As much as I'm still crying over Hallowishes, I will say that after watching the new show and watching Illuminations for the last time this trip, you can tell a stark difference between the newer technology and fireworks and Illuminations.  I'm glad they're updating the show as it seems tired.  And I LOVED Illuminations for years!  Same with Fantasmic.  I don't even bother with it anymore.


----------



## FoxC63

Another reason we'll always return to WDW...

*Snow White comforts boy with autism at Disney World
*

When it was their turn to meet Snow White, "My son was having a autism meltdown. He was crying and was overwhelmed and just having a hard time."  LINK

This is why Tag Team is essential and not only will we continue to use it during our trips but I will continue to recommend it to others.  No child, teen or adult should ever have to endure an emotional stressful roller coaster while waiting especially 2+ hrs. to see Jack & Sally or the Seven Dwarfs during MNSSHP.  It's unconscionable for anyone to assume everyone is capable.


----------



## trishadono

FoxC63 said:


> Another reason we'll always return to WDW...
> 
> *Snow White comforts boy with autism at Disney World
> View attachment 433121*
> 
> When it was their turn to meet Snow White, "My son was having a autism meltdown. He was crying and was overwhelmed and just having a hard time."  LINK
> 
> This is why Tag Team is essential and not only will we continue to use it during our trips but I will continue to recommend it to others.  No child, teen or adult should ever have to endure an emotional stressful roller coaster while waiting especially 2+ hrs. to see Jack & Sally or the Seven Dwarfs during MNSSHP.  It's unconscionable for anyone to assume everyone is capable.


How awesome? 

Cute pix


----------



## FoxC63

trishadono said:


> How awesome?
> 
> Cute pix



Agree & Great story!


----------



## Nathan Banks

FoxC63 said:


> Another reason we'll always return to WDW...
> 
> *Snow White comforts boy with autism at Disney World
> View attachment 433121*
> 
> When it was their turn to meet Snow White, "My son was having a autism meltdown. He was crying and was overwhelmed and just having a hard time."  LINK
> 
> This is why Tag Team is essential and not only will we continue to use it during our trips but I will continue to recommend it to others.  No child, teen or adult should ever have to endure an emotional stressful roller coaster while waiting especially 2+ hrs. to see Jack & Sally or the Seven Dwarfs during MNSSHP.  It's unconscionable for anyone to assume everyone is capable.



Really touched by this! Disney World is a completely different level of magic!


----------



## FoxC63

Nathan Banks said:


> Really touched by this! Disney World is a completely different level of magic!



Absolutely!  In all the years we've been attending since my son was 5 years old, now 16 not once have my husband nor I felt compelled to inform any Cast Member our son has ADHD/ASD.  It is present and mildly noticeable but so many CM's are aware and their training unparalleled.  

Here's our Meet & Greet with Lots-o'-Huggin' Bear.  We always have our son meet the character first, then we come in and pose for our family photo.

As we were leaving, Lots-o' wanted to play with our son! 


Did you catch it? Lots-o' did.  Hint, first group of photos.


----------



## Disney & ME

Funfire240 said:


> I can't wait - we just bought tickets for Sept. 22!  We just got back from a longer trip on 8/12 but had the itch to see SWGE and also this and found that the weekend our kids have a Monday off is the same weekend DD doesn't have any dance practices scheduled and DS doesn't have a football game that Sunday - we were so excited that we booked a weekend trip.  Can't wait to tell the kids!!


We will be there the same night! It is our first full day and we are hoping for a smaller crowd at the party.


----------



## Claudia1

Any Dessert Party reviews?


----------



## hereforthechurros

Taking a very last minute solo trip in about 10 days (dang AP burning a hole in my pocket) and wanting to give the Halloween party another try over last year’s disappointment. Reading the reports has been encouraging so far. 

Very excited to try to Constance treat! Does anyone know when the snake eyes treat is set to debut?


----------



## MonaMN

We booked a quick weekend trip to catch MNSSHP and some fun time at Ft Wilderness. Now to figure out how to surprise my kid!!


----------



## FoxC63

hereforthechurros said:


> Does anyone know when the snake eyes treat is set to debut?


*Storybook Treats*
Fantasyland’s Storybook Treats will begin offering a Party-exclusive treat in September. It’s called* Snake Eyes*, and it looks funky! This bright-green concoction is a mix of Sprite, lime soft serve, and green apple flavoring. It’s garnished with gummy worms and light-up dice (hello, souvenir!).
 LINK

No specific date that I've seen so far.  Have a great trip, I'm soooo jealous!


----------



## Kickstart

First time MNSSHP group here... question about the Gravediggers:

Do the GraveDiggers preform anywhere outside of the parade, and if so where/when can you see them?

Thanks!


----------



## hereforthechurros

FoxC63 said:


> *Storybook Treats*
> Fantasyland’s Storybook Treats will begin offering a Party-exclusive treat in September. It’s called* Snake Eyes*, and it looks funky! This bright-green concoction is a mix of Sprite, lime soft serve, and green apple flavoring. It’s garnished with gummy worms and light-up dice (hello, souvenir!).
> View attachment 433171 LINK
> 
> No specific date that I've seen so far.  Have a great trip, I'm soooo jealous!


Loved your pics and comments from the party. Thank you for all that you do! I’m hoping to bring home the souvenir dice to my Nightmare Before Christmas loving six year old. If it’s available on 9/17! Least I can do for going without him. Shhhhh


----------



## lovingeire

FoxC63 said:


> Another reason we'll always return to WDW...
> 
> *Snow White comforts boy with autism at Disney World
> View attachment 433121*
> 
> When it was their turn to meet Snow White, "My son was having a autism meltdown. He was crying and was overwhelmed and just having a hard time."  LINK
> 
> This is why Tag Team is essential and not only will we continue to use it during our trips but I will continue to recommend it to others.  No child, teen or adult should ever have to endure an emotional stressful roller coaster while waiting especially 2+ hrs. to see Jack & Sally or the Seven Dwarfs during MNSSHP.  It's unconscionable for anyone to assume everyone is capable.



Thank you @FoxC63 for posting this article and explaining things.  I spent years fighting for my son's diagnosis. I'm an elementary school teacher and knew things were off and I've been fighting and advocating for him since he was 3 and it literally took until he was 7 because he is "high functioning"...and another year after that to get the school on board. (He is 9 now and doing so much better now that we have support, but the key here is that he needs support and accommodations, even if he doesn't "look like it".)  I have really struggled with what to do with this party to meet, not only his needs, but the needs of our other two children.  After reading party recaps and an article on not apologizing for our children's sin (which to me translated not apologizing for my son's diagnosis) I am made a decision that I know will benefit him and the rest of our family so that we can all enjoy the party together. I really hope that by sharing stories like ours people will be more understanding and accepting through education.  Thank you for always being an advocate!


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Kickstart said:


> First time MNSSHP group here... question about the Gravediggers:
> 
> Do the GraveDiggers preform anywhere outside of the parade, and if so where/when can you see them?
> 
> Thanks!



They don't perform but they do a meet and greet in the gazebo in Liberty Square


----------



## lvcourtneyy

jina said:


> also interested in veteran opinions here- also very interested in the bucket but our party is also late Oct:
> 
> 
> 
> AliceandPete said:
> Sorry to all who’s parties are being affected by the storm. I know it’s silly in the grand scheme of things, but I also know how excited people are for their trips and parties .
> 
> I popped in to ask a quick question. My son saw a picture of the Oogie Boogie popcorn bucket and decided he really wants one, Our party is October 29th. Is there any chance at all there will be any left by then ? Or are the popcorn buckets gone early in the season ?



Do not count on it being available in late October. We go 10/24 and have gone this week the last few years and the most popular merch is always sold out by then.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Claudia1 said:


> Any Dessert Party reviews?



We did the Plaza Garden dessert party on 8/23.  

Here are a couple of my posts from the time:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...lly-festive-celebration.3729471/post-60994793
https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...lly-festive-celebration.3729471/post-60995004
https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...lly-festive-celebration.3729471/post-60995137
Happy to answer any questions!


----------



## Kickstart

lvcourtneyy said:


> They don't perform but they do a meet and greet in the gazebo in Liberty Square



ok... Thanks @lvcourtneyy


----------



## Kickstart

GADisneyDad14 said:


> We did the Plaza Garden dessert party on 8/23.
> 
> Here are a couple of my posts from the time:
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...lly-festive-celebration.3729471/post-60994793
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...lly-festive-celebration.3729471/post-60995004
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...lly-festive-celebration.3729471/post-60995137
> Happy to answer any questions!



Great reviews / info... thanks GADisneyDad14!

Unfortunately, based on this information, I'm debating cancelling our upcoming party reservation for the 9/27 party (bold emphasis mine):


GADisneyDad14 said:


> ...
> Plaza Garden Viewing dessert party delivered the great view as always, but in some ways I’m not so sure I really needed it. *The Hub was crowded, but it wasn’t crazy crowded*. Seemed like prior MNSSHPs to me just from the looks of things, although hard to really tell *when in the garden since you can’t see everything*.
> ...
> Only real complaint of the night was the Plaza Garden desserts! I do those things more for the viewing than the food anyway, but they just all seemed blah and uninspired to me. *Total sugar bombs*.
> ...



I also recall seeing a couple other posts in this thread on being disappointed with the dessert/food/drink offerings at this fireworks party.
For the price, I'm expecting the desert/snacks/drinks to be enjoyable/desirable... if not, and if we can find a better viewing spot with less obstructed views with not too much effort (say 30 minutes prior to the fireworks), then I'm leaning towards cancelling the reservation.

I hoping they make some improvements on the dessert offerings (wishful thinking?) - and I'm keeping an eye out for some more plaza party reviews.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Kickstart said:


> Great reviews / info... thanks GADisneyDad14!
> 
> Unfortunately, based on this information, I'm debating cancelling our upcoming party reservation for the 9/27 party (bold emphasis mine):
> 
> 
> I also recall seeing a couple other posts in this thread on being disappointed with the dessert/food/drink offerings at this fireworks party.
> For the price, I'm expecting the desert/snacks/drinks to be enjoyable/desirable... if not, and if we can find a better viewing spot with less obstructed views with not too much effort (say 30 minutes prior to the fireworks), then I'm leaning towards cancelling the reservation.
> 
> I hoping they make some improvements on the dessert offerings (wishful thinking?) - and I'm keeping an eye out for some more plaza party reviews.



Yeah, I'd keep an eye out for more reviews.  These early party crowds have been really wobbly, it'll be interesting to see reports on Hub conditions as we get into the thick of party season and more popular (and non Hurricane-influenced) crowd times. 

Always such a tough call with these things!


----------



## Pdollar88

Has anyone gone to meet Ariel/Eric first thing during the party? Just wondering how long folks waited first thing, and what time I should get in line for the first set.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

lvcourtneyy said:


> Do not count on it being available in late October. We go 10/24 and have gone this week the last few years and the most popular merch is always sold out by then.


This is disappointing.  Seems like they could find a way to ensure there is some special merch available at every party.   I know they don't want to get stuck with leftover stock, but they could save a small amount for the last parties at least.


----------



## mckennarose

Kickstart said:


> if not, and if we can find a better viewing spot with less obstructed views with not too much effort (say 30 minutes prior to the fireworks), then I'm leaning towards cancelling the reservation.


We originally had the dessert party reserved for Labor Day but cancelled due to Dorian and moved our MNSSHP to last Friday 8/30.  I wrote that my original plan was to watch the second parade, but we changed it to the first parade and watched near CBJ and as soon as the last float passed, we cut through the path to Adventureland, quick bathroom break and got to the HUB by the time the Incredibles floats were near the castle.  That said.... I would almost think that if you got a spot in the HUB for the first parade, even if it wasn't front row, you would be in a much better position for the fireworks.  As soon as the parade rounded near the castle people did flood the area, from both behind the parade (which I why I DONT recommend following the parade along the route, unless you were close to the last float) and from Adventureland.  And my party wasn't super crowded because of Dorian. 

If you watched the first parade from the HUB you could stay there for the fireworks and then watch the second parade again from a better location.  It eats up some time, but that area does get crowded.  If you did the dessert party, that would also eat up some time as well, just for comparison.  When the parade finished everyone from Main St. started coming up as well.
The only thing I would also add is that once Jack came on stage people who couldn't see him kept trying to move and budge in for a better look.  They do announce that they don't want people moving around in the low light once the show starts, but people don't listen.  Aside from the hedges and things blocking some of the view, Jack himself is not that easy to see unless you are close enough or have an unobstructed view.

You could also ask a CM about the garden in front of Casey's.  There was a private event in there the night we were there, but I don't think that's always the case and sometimes it's open.  ????  I asked a CM right when the party started if that garden would be open and that's when she told me about the private event.



GADisneyDad14 said:


> These early party crowds have been really wobbly, it'll be interesting to see reports on Hub conditions as we get into the thick of party season and more popular (and non Hurricane-influenced) crowd times.


I'm also wondering if the logistics of the new show are going to make it more crowded.  When HEA debuted we were there and not everyone knew what to expect so the area in front of the castle wasn't as crowded.  As word got out that you need to be front and center, it got to what it is today.  I'm wondering if more word going out is also going to contribute to the HUB being super crowded.   For example, we have family going down in October and one of the family members was asking about our experience with the party and she had no idea what the new show was like.  She doesn't go on Disney message boards and only knew there was a new show, but not that you actually have to prepare somewhat to find a good place to view it.


----------



## sherlockmiles

ENJDisneyFan said:


> This is disappointing.  Seems like they could find a way to ensure there is some special merch available at every party.   I know they don't want to get stuck with leftover stock, but they could save a small amount for the last parties at least.



There's LOADS AND LOADS of discussions on this topic.
Best solution is to allow party goers to pre-order (and pay for) party specific items when they buy their ticket.  If ticket cancelled, order cancelled.  Pick up items day of party.

many of us have resorted to hooking up with other DISers attending early parties who are willing to pick up items for others.  Of course you then also have to pay for the shipping.  

Topics been discussed for a few years and disney does not seem to be listening very well.  Sometimes they do release new items later in the season (ie October).


----------



## MonaMN

mckennarose said:


> If you watched the first parade from the HUB you could stay there for the fireworks and then watch the second parade again from a better location.  It eats up some time, but that area does get crowded.



Any thoughts on when you'd need to start holding a spot for the first parade in that area?  I was originally thinking second parade too, but after reading through this *long* thread, it seems like the second parade might be the best time to catch Elvis Stitch, which I think will be our only character priority.  There's only three of us, so I'm thinking I'd hold a spot and send DH/kid off to ride BTMR, etc without me.


----------



## mckennarose

I just thought of something....  If you watch the fireworks and have plans to head directly to 7DMT, or PP they do not have the path by Sleepy Hollow open at that time.  The path is finished and able to use it during the party, but for crowd flow they block it after the fireworks and re route everyone through Liberty Square.  There are also big fences between Liberty Square Market and CHH for the work they're doing there, so plan accordingly.


----------



## Funfire240

trishadono said:


> Had so much fun I added another party , another Cruella’s Halloween too.
> 
> Dd and bf land at 8:30pm 10/10. I’ll get there early and :
> 
> Reserve a locker so they uber right over and dump their stuff(MEing the suitcases)
> 
> Get in  line at Tony’s for a table
> 
> And wait patiently to introduce bf to WDW and Boo to You! . Poor guy is gonna get spoiled!
> 
> Can’t do 10/11 party , he has his 1st HS rides at night. SDD, RR and ToT.
> 
> Then said said hmmm , maybe we need the Tonys Christmas party too?
> 
> My last AP with these prices, I’m packing in the weekends!!!


Am I reading this right that you're paying for party tickets for them and they may not even make it to the party until it's over half over?  If they land at 8:30 pm, they still have to disembark and then get the ride to MK- is it worth it for them to be there for only maybe 2 hours? What happens if they are delayed in any way?


----------



## mckennarose

MonaMN said:


> Any thoughts on when you'd need to start holding a spot for the first parade in that area?  I was originally thinking second parade too, but after reading through this *long* thread, it seems like the second parade might be the best time to catch Elvis Stitch, which I think will be our only character priority.  There's only three of us, so I'm thinking I'd hold a spot and send DH/kid off to ride BTMR, etc without me.


I didn't notice when people were lining up in the hub for the first parade, sorry.  We watched from Frontierland and people started claiming spots there around 8:30.  We sat down at the curb at that time and the ropes were already up.


----------



## lovethattink

MonaMN said:


> Any thoughts on when you'd need to start holding a spot for the first parade in that area?  I was originally thinking second parade too, but after reading through this *long* thread, it seems like the second parade might be the best time to catch Elvis Stitch, which I think will be our only character priority.  There's only three of us, so I'm thinking I'd hold a spot and send DH/kid off to ride BTMR, etc without me.



At our 1st party, people were already lined along the hub before the 8pm castle show.


----------



## ksromack

Kickstart said:


> Great reviews / info... thanks GADisneyDad14!
> 
> Unfortunately, based on this information, I'm debating cancelling our upcoming party reservation for the 9/27 party (bold emphasis mine):
> 
> 
> I also recall seeing a couple other posts in this thread on being disappointed with the dessert/food/drink offerings at this fireworks party.
> For the price, I'm expecting the desert/snacks/drinks to be enjoyable/desirable... if not, and if we can find a better viewing spot with less obstructed views with not too much effort (say 30 minutes prior to the fireworks), then I'm leaning towards cancelling the reservation.
> 
> I hoping they make some improvements on the dessert offerings (wishful thinking?) - and I'm keeping an eye out for some more plaza party reviews.





mckennarose said:


> We originally had the dessert party reserved for Labor Day but cancelled due to Dorian and moved our MNSSHP to last Friday 8/30.  I wrote that my original plan was to watch the second parade, but we changed it to the first parade and watched near CBJ and as soon as the last float passed, we cut through the path to Adventureland, quick bathroom break and got to the HUB by the time the Incredibles floats were near the castle.  That said.... I would almost think that if you got a spot in the HUB for the first parade, even if it wasn't front row, you would be in a much better position for the fireworks.  As soon as the parade rounded near the castle people did flood the area, from both behind the parade (which I why I DONT recommend following the parade along the route, unless you were close to the last float) and from Adventureland.  And my party wasn't super crowded because of Dorian.
> *
> If you watched the first parade from the HUB you could stay there for the fireworks* and then watch the second parade again from a better location.  It eats up some time, but that area does get crowded.  If you did the dessert party, that would also eat up some time as well, just for comparison.  When the parade finished everyone from Main St. started coming up as well.
> The only thing I would also add is that once Jack came on stage people who couldn't see him kept trying to move and budge in for a better look.  They do announce that they don't want people moving around in the low light once the show starts, but people don't listen.  Aside from the hedges and things blocking some of the view, Jack himself is not that easy to see unless you are close enough or have an unobstructed view.
> 
> You could also ask a CM about the garden in front of Casey's.  There was a private event in there the night we were there, but I don't think that's always the case and sometimes it's open.  ????


We rescheduled our party to Aug 30 also but had originally booked the Plaza Garden viewing for our original MNSSHP on Labor Day.  We were originally planning on watching fireworks from the Casey's garden.  There was a very small portion blocked off (closest to main street) but not the whole garden.  We were worried about getting to that spot after the first parade though and we weren't guaranteed they wouldnt block or all off so we stood right along a fence to the left of the Partners statue.  We could actually see down the streets the parade came from Frontierland.  It wasn't a front row seat, though so if that's important I would look elsewhere.  It WAS, however, a perfect spot for the fireworks show!  Jack was actually blocked by a light pole (or maybe it was the shrub in the way) but that wasn't as important to us.


----------



## ksromack

MonaMN said:


> Any thoughts on when you'd need to start holding a spot for the first parade in that area?  I was originally thinking second parade too, but after reading through this *long* thread, it seems like the second parade might be the best time to catch Elvis Stitch, which I think will be our only character priority.  There's only three of us, so I'm thinking I'd hold a spot and send DH/kid off to ride BTMR, etc without me.


We claimed our spot at least 20 minutes before the parade started and we did not have a front row seat for the parade.


----------



## menotyou21

Pdollar88 said:


> Has anyone gone to meet Ariel/Eric first thing during the party? Just wondering how long folks waited first thing, and what time I should get in line for the first set.


Keeping in mind I attended the Aug 30 party.....hence low attendance.....I walked by the Ariel/Eric M&G at 7:15 and there were maybe 10-15 people in the line; kids included.


----------



## trishadono

Funfire240 said:


> Am I reading this right that you're paying for party tickets for them and they may not even make it to the party until it's over half over?  If they land at 8:30 pm, they still have to disembark and then get the ride to MK- is it worth it for them to be there for only maybe 2 hours? What happens if they are delayed in any way?


Yes I am. It’s a risk for sure. However I have a job where I don’t get traditional vacation time. We are open Monday-Friday except 6 national holidays. 

So when I get a long weekend off I go big lol. My dh will cover so I can be with our adult daughter. Now that our kids are grown we also have $ left over each month. No more “ I need this, I need that “ for school. It adds up! 

Honestly our 1st few parties we left by 10-10:30 so this isn’t much different. We can stay until 12:30 at Cruella’s. For us it’s a BANG way to start our vacation

They will uber and should be there 9-9:30p all goes well and stay until 12:30. It’s that or I can sit in the room by myself waiting for them. I choose a chance!!


----------



## lilmape

Anyone at tonight’s party?


----------



## hereforthechurros

trishadono said:


> Yes I am. It’s a risk for sure. However I have a job where I don’t get traditional vacation time. We are open Monday-Friday except 6 national holidays.
> 
> So when I get a long weekend off I go big lol. My dh will cover so I can be with our adult daughter. Now that our kids are grown we also have $ left over each month. No more “ I need this, I need that “ for school. It adds up!
> 
> Honestly our 1st few parties we left by 10-10:30 so this isn’t much different. We can stay until 12:30 at Cruella’s. For us it’s a BANG way to start our vacation
> 
> They will uber and should be there 9-9:30p all goes well and stay until 12:30. It’s that or I can sit in the room by myself waiting for them. I choose a chance!!


Not saying in any way you should change your plans but last year my husband did exactly this. Landed, Uber, right to MK to meet us for the Halloween party. No delays, everything went smoothly, and it still took 90+ minutes for him to get to MK. Land, taxi, deboard, out to ground transportation, 30-35 minute Uber ride if there’s no traffic, drop at TTC, wait for monorail or ferry, security. It’s adds up! Just no way should you expect them at 9 pm if they land at 8:30 pm.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

lilmape said:


> Anyone at tonight’s party?



Doesn’t look like it, from the wait times!  (Granted it is between 1 parade and fireworks at the moment)

This is the weekend I used to take DS before he had real school and how we fell in love with the whole MNSSHP concept.  Miss those days!


----------



## lilmape

Our first party was our honeymoon in 2007. Talk about low crowds. It was amazing and such a fun atmosphere. It was the 3rd week of September. I’m kinda hoping crowds stay low for our parties the 15th (our anniversary) and the 20th. We were supposed to be there tonight and the 2nd


----------



## Dugette

Thanks for all the info in this thread! We are surprising our Disney-loving daughter with a quick trip/MNSSHP party on her birthday! (she turns 7 on 9/20). Two questions:

1.) Headless horseman PhotoPass at the entryway - what time is this available? We are planning to enter the park the second they let us (3:45 or whenever) since we don't have park tickets and want to make the most of our park time - is the magic shot going that early?

2.) I can barely find any feedback on the DescenDance party at Cosmic Rays. My daughter is a HUUUUUUGE fan of the Descendants movies and this was part of the reason we decided to do this crazy birthday thing (though she also misses WDW badly, so it's not only for the DescenDance party). Anyone spend any time there? To give you an idea, we were at a school picnic tonight and music was playing - a few Descendents songs were mixed in there and she ran to the "dance floor" and was having a blast each time one came on. So, hoping for a minimum of that, because she'd enjoy it, but hoping there is some extra magic, given it's WDW. She'll be in her "Dizzy" Halloween costume, by the way.

Thanks!


----------



## lovethattink

Dugette said:


> Thanks for all the info in this thread! We are surprising our Disney-loving daughter with a quick trip/MNSSHP party on her birthday! (she turns 7 on 9/20). Two questions:
> 
> 1.) Headless horseman PhotoPass at the entryway - what time is this available? We are planning to enter the park the second they let us (3:45 or whenever) since we don't have park tickets and want to make the most of our park time - is the magic shot going that early?
> 
> 2.) I can barely find any feedback on the DescenDance party at Cosmic Rays. My daughter is a HUUUUUUGE fan of the Descendants movies and this was part of the reason we decided to do this crazy birthday thing (though she also misses WDW badly, so it's not only for the DescenDance party). Anyone spend any time there? To give you an idea, we were at a school picnic tonight and music was playing - a few Descendents songs were mixed in there and she ran to the "dance floor" and was having a blast each time one came on. So, hoping for a minimum of that, because she'd enjoy it, but hoping there is some extra magic, given it's WDW. She'll be in her "Dizzy" Halloween costume, by the way.
> 
> Thanks!



I don't know what time they start that photopass. 

The descendants dance party had dancing and games. I saw beach balls being thrown, hoola hoops on the ground.


----------



## trishadono

hereforthechurros said:


> Not saying in any way you should change your plans but last year my husband did exactly this. Landed, Uber, right to MK to meet us for the Halloween party. No delays, everything went smoothly, and it still took 90+ minutes for him to get to MK. Land, taxi, deboard, out to ground transportation, 30-35 minute Uber ride if there’s no traffic, drop at TTC, wait for monorail or ferry, security. It’s adds up! Just no way should you expect them at 9 pm if they land at 8:30 pm.


Thanks for the time example.  

Last year for 7/4 it did take dd forever in traffic. Last week she was at poly and to our room by 9:15p in time to watch HEA from the patio.

Fingers crossed it goes smooth.


----------



## trishadono

Dugette said:


> Thanks for all the info in this thread! We are surprising our Disney-loving daughter with a quick trip/MNSSHP party on her birthday! (she turns 7 on 9/20). Two questions:
> 
> 1.) Headless horseman PhotoPass at the entryway - what time is this available? We are planning to enter the park the second they let us (3:45 or whenever) since we don't have park tickets and want to make the most of our park time - is the magic shot going that early?
> 
> 2.) I can barely find any feedback on the DescenDance party at Cosmic Rays. My daughter is a HUUUUUUGE fan of the Descendants movies and this was part of the reason we decided to do this crazy birthday thing (though she also misses WDW badly, so it's not only for the DescenDance party). Anyone spend any time there? To give you an idea, we were at a school picnic tonight and music was playing - a few Descendents songs were mixed in there and she ran to the "dance floor" and was having a blast each time one came on. So, hoping for a minimum of that, because she'd enjoy it, but hoping there is some extra magic, given it's WDW. She'll be in her "Dizzy" Halloween costume, by the way.
> 
> Thanks!


1. I want to say I’ve seen it / done it around 4p. 

2. Sorry my dd is 24 so we skipped that last week.


----------



## MaxsDad

BahamasBride03 said:


> We were at the Friday night party.   We were in line for Jack and Sally at 3, we were probably about 10 groups back. I kept leaving with one of my DD's to grab a snack and take bathroom breaks while my DH and the DD I wasn't taking held down our spot.  The last time I was coming back in to the Town Square theater right around 4:20, one of the castmembers checking bands told me the wait was 2 1/12 hours.   I am not sure how that compares to a "normal" party because we did the same strategy the first time we met Jack and Sally last Christmas but that seems like a hefty line despite the low crowds.  I can't recommend enough getting in line for Jack and Sally (if they are a priority) as close to 3 as you can.  It gave us a great A/C and rest break in the afternoon and yes, we had to wait about an hour and 45 minutes total but we weren't spending valuable party time waiting.
> 
> I am sorry I can't speak to Seven Dwarfs and Moana.



Was it relatively easy to come and go in the jack and Sally line? I am thinking we will have to do the same (snacks and bathroom breaks) with my daughter, but wasn't sure how easy it is to get in and out. I would hate having to try to get by a bunch of people every time.


----------



## Best Aunt

For the person whose family members will go from the airport directly to MNSSHP: Ubering to the Contemporary and walking from the Contemporary to MK probably would be faster than Ubering to Transportation & Ticket Center and getting monorail or ferry to MK from there. 

Of course, I don't know your family members; maybe that would would not be right for them.

Also, I have not timed this so I can't say for sure.


----------



## trishadono

Best Aunt said:


> For the person whose family members will go from the airport directly to MNSSHP: Ubering to the Contemporary and walking from the Contemporary to MK probably would be faster than Ubering to Transportation & Ticket Center and getting monorail or ferry to MK from there.
> 
> Of course, I don't know your family members; maybe that would would not be right for them.
> 
> Also, I have not timed this so I can't say for sure.


Actually after doing poly and gf for parties I think dd may uber to one of those and mono .

Why? 

We think the security at the resort mono stations is fast and when you exit mono at MK the turnstiles are not as busy. 

Dd is wdw savvy, it’s her 1st time to introduce bf or wdw. I’m curious which path she will pick??

Funny, it’s the small stuff of planning and winging it that makes it fun for me.

She may choose Cr  , it’s the 1st resort Disney built and she may pick to show that 1st. She’s a big Walt loving nerd


----------



## mckennarose

Best Aunt said:


> For the person whose family members will go from the airport directly to MNSSHP: Ubering to the Contemporary and walking from the Contemporary to MK probably would be faster than Ubering to Transportation & Ticket Center and getting monorail or ferry to MK from there.
> 
> Of course, I don't know your family members; maybe that would would not be right for them.
> 
> Also, I have not timed this so I can't say for sure.



We did this just last week for the party.  We had to get dropped off at the TTC because of the type of tickets I had and it was a major PAIN.  Because of the construction in front of security at the TTC the walk is long from where you are dropped off.  And the monorail itself takes time.  My Lyft receipt has our drop off time at 6:32 and we were in MK at 7:05.  I remember because we missed the party announcement.

Leaving the party we walked to CR and our wait for a Lyft was about 4 minutes.  We've done the walk into and out of the CR walkway many times and security there is a breeze and even easier than security from the Poly and GF monorail stations, both of which we've also done.  Waiting for the resort monorail and then the actual resort monorail stops all take extra time.  The CR walkway is super fast and convenient.


----------



## WiWe

Curious to know,  The Oct 31 party is extremely crowded will the Nov 1 party be just as crowded or not as full as the 31st ?


----------



## lisski76

WiWe said:


> Curious to know,  The Oct 31 party is extremely crowded will the Nov 1 party be just as crowded or not as full as the 31st ?


I am curious about this as well.  I am wondering if the 1st will be more crowded because it is a Friday.


----------



## Dug720

lisski76 said:


> I am curious about this as well.  I am wondering if the 1st will be more crowded because it is a Friday.



Or less because people are all “Duh, Halloween is OVER.”


----------



## GADisneyDad14

11/1 better not be too crowded.  I need to carb up for the W&D 10k the next morning!


----------



## MelOhioDis

Dugette said:


> Thanks for all the info in this thread! We are surprising our Disney-loving daughter with a quick trip/MNSSHP party on her birthday! (she turns 7 on 9/20). Two questions:
> 
> 1.) Headless horseman PhotoPass at the entryway - what time is this available? We are planning to enter the park the second they let us (3:45 or whenever) since we don't have park tickets and want to make the most of our park time - is the magic shot going that early?
> 
> 2.) I can barely find any feedback on the DescenDance party at Cosmic Rays. My daughter is a HUUUUUUGE fan of the Descendants movies and this was part of the reason we decided to do this crazy birthday thing (though she also misses WDW badly, so it's not only for the DescenDance party). Anyone spend any time there? To give you an idea, we were at a school picnic tonight and music was playing - a few Descendents songs were mixed in there and she ran to the "dance floor" and was having a blast each time one came on. So, hoping for a minimum of that, because she'd enjoy it, but hoping there is some extra magic, given it's WDW. She'll be in her "Dizzy" Halloween costume, by the way.
> 
> Thanks!




My DD is a huge fan also! We are going on 9/13 I'll be sure to report back on this


----------



## lovingeire

hereforthechurros said:


> Not saying in any way you should change your plans but last year my husband did exactly this. Landed, Uber, right to MK to meet us for the Halloween party. No delays, everything went smoothly, and it still took 90+ minutes for him to get to MK. Land, taxi, deboard, out to ground transportation, 30-35 minute Uber ride if there’s no traffic, drop at TTC, wait for monorail or ferry, security. It’s adds up! Just no way should you expect them at 9 pm if they land at 8:30 pm.



I'd probably do CR or a monorail resort too.  Way better then TTC in my opinion. 



GADisneyDad14 said:


> 11/1 better not be too crowded.  I need to carb up for the W&D 10k the next morning!



I cannot believe you're doing the party and then running.  I wouldn't even get to sleep.  We're going on Halloween because of that which is not my first choice, but it'll do as it's our only other option!

ETA: I did 11/1 two years ago and didn't think the crowds were bad, but I don't think it was a Friday either...


----------



## GADisneyDad14

lovingeire said:


> I cannot believe you're doing the party and then running. I wouldn't even get to sleep. We're going on Halloween because of that which is not my first choice, but it'll do as it's our only other option!



LOL!  Add to it I’m doing all three races that weekend - going to have to manage things accordingly!  

A younger version of me would have said to heck with it, just stay up all night into the AM.  The current version of me is going to need to sleep at some point!


----------



## jilldw

I’m not sure if this is the correct place for this, or if I’m allowed to ask... 
we did the 2nd party and my maps came home crushed. Definitely not scrapbook worthy. Is it ok to ask if someone who might be willing and is going if they could mail me 5 maps if I send them a self addressed stamped envelope? 
We had a great time at the party. Got tons of candy but spent a ton of time getting a nice spot for the parade and fireworks since that was my moms request for this party. We also met Elvis stitch for my son. Hit some rides after the fireworks. 5 hours just isn’t enough time to do it all!


----------



## Cluelyss

jilldw said:


> I’m not sure if this is the correct place for this, or if I’m allowed to ask...
> we did the 2nd party and my maps came home crushed. Definitely not scrapbook worthy. Is it ok to ask if someone who might be willing and is going if they could mail me 5 maps if I send them a self addressed stamped envelope?
> We had a great time at the party. Got tons of candy but spent a ton of time getting a nice spot for the parade and fireworks since that was my moms request for this party. We also met Elvis stitch for my son. Hit some rides after the fireworks. 5 hours just isn’t enough time to do it all!


 I’m not going for another month, but if no one going sooner volunteers, I’d be happy to help!  I always bring a handful home to scrapbook as well


----------



## jilldw

Cluelyss said:


> I’m not going for another month, but if no one going sooner volunteers, I’d be happy to help!  I always bring a handful home to scrapbook as well


Oh thanks so much! I appreciate it more than you know. I usually pack maps better but oops!


----------



## lilmape

jilldw said:


> I’m not sure if this is the correct place for this, or if I’m allowed to ask...
> we did the 2nd party and my maps came home crushed. Definitely not scrapbook worthy. Is it ok to ask if someone who might be willing and is going if they could mail me 5 maps if I send them a self addressed stamped envelope?
> We had a great time at the party. Got tons of candy but spent a ton of time getting a nice spot for the parade and fireworks since that was my moms request for this party. We also met Elvis stitch for my son. Hit some rides after the fireworks. 5 hours just isn’t enough time to do it all!



I’ll be there the 15th and 20th. I’d be happy to. Please specify which maps you need. Just send me a message.


----------



## lovingeire

GADisneyDad14 said:


> LOL!  Add to it I’m doing all three races that weekend - going to have to manage things accordingly!
> 
> A younger version of me would have said to heck with it, just stay up all night into the AM.  The current version of me is going to need to sleep at some point!



I sense a pre-party nap in your future between the 5K and party!


----------



## sheila14

MelOhioDis said:


> My DD is a huge fan also! We are going on 9/13 I'll be sure to report back on this


I will see you there


----------



## maragib

FASTPASS for the 4-7 time period. I can't seem to be able to book more than two without overlapping times so help me choose which ones I should pick. 
We are attending Sept 24th - My son wants to do tomorrow speedway, Haunted Mansion, and Peter Pan and Pooh.  Which two should I prioritize with the FP. I was thinking Speedway should be one since the line can be so slow no matter if it is short or not and knock that one out first and hope to get another? there are a lot available.


----------



## ksromack

maragib said:


> FASTPASS for the 4-7 time period. I can't seem to be able to book more than two without overlapping times so help me choose which ones I should pick.
> We are attending Sept 24th - My son wants to do tomorrow speedway, Haunted Mansion, and Peter Pan and Pooh.  Which two should I prioritize with the FP. I was thinking Speedway should be one since the line can be so slow no matter if it is short or not and knock that one out first and hope to get another? there are a lot available.


I would do Peter Pan.  Haunted Mansion has fun stuff outside after the ride but it doesnt start until the party starts.  We waited close to 30 minutes to ride it during party hours but it was worth the wait!


----------



## wuzzle02

Any advice for our plan listed below?  We are going on Fri 9/20 and we are 2 adults.  

3:45 Enter gates
4:00 Bypass.  Stop for candy, frame photo and bulb photo
4:25 Muppets show in Liberty Square
4:50 Hub for Move It, Shake It
5:15 PP FP (4:30-5:30)
5:45 Philharmagic FP (5:30-6:00)
6:00 eat QS
7:00 POC. 
7:45 Haunted Mansion.  2 magic shots
8:30 Cadaver Dans
8:45 Gravediggers
9:00 Photos on Main Street. 
9:20 Meet Mickey.  Then check in for Cruella's
9:50 Line up for fireworks
10:30 Headless Horseman magic shot, then Cruella's
11:15 report to flagpole for parade
11:45 meet Minnie (will we be able to make it to this?)
Finish at Cruella's

Thanks for your help!


----------



## georgina

maragib said:


> FASTPASS for the 4-7 time period. I can't seem to be able to book more than two without overlapping times so help me choose which ones I should pick.
> We are attending Sept 24th - My son wants to do tomorrow speedway, Haunted Mansion, and Peter Pan and Pooh.  Which two should I prioritize with the FP. I was thinking Speedway should be one since the line can be so slow no matter if it is short or not and knock that one out first and hope to get another? there are a lot available.


In case you don’t know, start the first FP at 3:30, then next 4:30, then 5:30. The FP time frame ends at 6, so the last one would be 5:30-6


----------



## maragib

georgina said:


> In case you don’t know, start the first FP at 3:30, then next 4:30, then 5:30. The FP time frame ends at 6, so the last one would be 5:30-6


Yes, It just seems the FP's on the half hour are gone for the ones i want and everything is just skewed 5 minutes.


----------



## Portugal1000

maragib said:


> FASTPASS for the 4-7 time period. I can't seem to be able to book more than two without overlapping times so help me choose which ones I should pick.
> We are attending Sept 24th - My son wants to do tomorrow speedway, Haunted Mansion, and Peter Pan and Pooh.  Which two should I prioritize with the FP. I was thinking Speedway should be one since the line can be so slow no matter if it is short or not and knock that one out first and hope to get another? there are a lot available.



We we able to get three Fat passes starting at 3.25 for party on 22nd. 
Space, Splash and Jungle. Did this before and worked well.


----------



## Mrspeaks

Dugette said:


> Thanks for all the info in this thread! We are surprising our Disney-loving daughter with a quick trip/MNSSHP party on her birthday! (she turns 7 on 9/20). Two questions:
> 
> 1.) Headless horseman PhotoPass at the entryway - what time is this available? We are planning to enter the park the second they let us (3:45 or whenever) since we don't have park tickets and want to make the most of our park time - is the magic shot going that early?
> 
> 2.) I can barely find any feedback on the DescenDance party at Cosmic Rays. My daughter is a HUUUUUUGE fan of the Descendants movies and this was part of the reason we decided to do this crazy birthday thing (though she also misses WDW badly, so it's not only for the DescenDance party). Anyone spend any time there? To give you an idea, we were at a school picnic tonight and music was playing - a few Descendents songs were mixed in there and she ran to the "dance floor" and was having a blast each time one came on. So, hoping for a minimum of that, because she'd enjoy it, but hoping there is some extra magic, given it's WDW. She'll be in her "Dizzy" Halloween costume, by the way.
> 
> Thanks!


My girls love Descendants too - 4 and 7. My youngest loved dancing at the Disney jr dance party at our MNSSHP on Friday, but neither wanted to get out of the stroller for the descendants dance party. We went in in the trick or treat line and could see the dance area. There were a lot of people dancing and it looked fun. I would go there early right as the party starts so it might not be as crowded and she has more energy.


----------



## Waveshell

Anyone go to the party on 8/6 (this past Friday)? I was wondering if it was very busy, moderate, etc. I assume weekday parties are less busy, but ::sighs:: school nights. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Best Aunt

If anybody lives near a Weis Markets grocery store, check out the selection of reusable grocery bags.  They would be great for trick or treating at MNSSHP.  They will be at the register, but the store also might have displays before the register or someplace after the register which you normally would only see after you have checked out.  Selection varies widely by store.  Sometimes it's just the store brand.  Sometimes the bags have Disney characters or Marvel characters.  And sometimes they have Star Wars characters.  I saw this today.  If I were going to MNSSHP later this year I would have purchased it.  I didn't measure it in the store, but I have similar ones at home.  They are 13" wide, 15" tall and 6" deep.


----------



## kyomagi

does any one have any mnsshp phone wall papers or can anyone make one like this?


----------



## lovethattink

GADisneyDad14 said:


> LOL!  Add to it I’m doing all three races that weekend - going to have to manage things accordingly!
> 
> A younger version of me would have said to heck with it, just stay up all night into the AM.  The current version of me is going to need to sleep at some point!



Are you dressing as a zombie,  lol. 



Best Aunt said:


> If anybody lives near a Weis Markets grocery store, check out the selection of reusable grocery bags.  They would be great for trick or treating at MNSSHP.  They will be at the register, but the store also might have displays before the register or someplace after the register which you normally would only see after you have checked out.  Selection varies widely by store.  Sometimes it's just the store brand.  Sometimes the bags have Disney characters or Marvel characters.  And sometimes they have Star Wars characters.  I saw this today.  If I were going to MNSSHP later this year I would have purchased it.  I didn't measure it in the store, but I have similar ones at home.  They are 13" wide, 15" tall and 6" deep.



Great bag! How much was it?


----------



## Best Aunt

lovethattink said:


> Are you dressing as a zombie,  lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Great bag! How much was it?



The Halloween Star Wars grocery bag at Weis Markets was $1.99 plus tax.


----------



## MaleDisneyBeliever

How have the wait times been for Jack and Sally this year?


----------



## lovethattink

MaleDisneyBeliever said:


> How have the wait times been for Jack and Sally this year?



We were told 3.5 hours, but waited 2.


----------



## I❤MICKEY

Are the fireworks ALWAYS at 10:15 for the party?


----------



## heazer

kyomagi said:


> does any one have any mnsshp phone wall papers or can anyone make one like this?



Not the image you wanted, but Disney Parks Blog always has some decent wallpapers for holidays and events.  They have them sized for both computers and phones.

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/wallpapers/


----------



## lilmape

Curious about Wait Times for the Aladdin crew and Jafar.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

I❤MICKEY said:


> Are the fireworks ALWAYS at 10:15 for the party?



Yep - always 10:15pm.


----------



## lilmape

kyomagi said:


> does any one have any mnsshp phone wall papers or can anyone make one like this? View attachment 433912


Just google “Disney parks halloween background” they have some really cute ones. I have vampire Mickey as my lock screen


----------



## trishadono

Best Aunt said:


> If anybody lives near a Weis Markets grocery store, check out the selection of reusable grocery bags.  They would be great for trick or treating at MNSSHP.  They will be at the register, but the store also might have displays before the register or someplace after the register which you normally would only see after you have checked out.  Selection varies widely by store.  Sometimes it's just the store brand.  Sometimes the bags have Disney characters or Marvel characters.  And sometimes they have Star Wars characters.  I saw this today.  If I were going to MNSSHP later this year I would have purchased it.  I didn't measure it in the store, but I have similar ones at home.  They are 13" wide, 15" tall and 6" deep.


Bought that last year lol.


----------



## lovethattink

I❤MICKEY said:


> Are the fireworks ALWAYS at 10:15 for the party?



Yes. Unless there's a weather related delay or cancellation.


----------



## lovethattink

Party 9/8

Arrived in the park at 6pm. 
We were told an hour and a half wait, but took us 45 min for Jack and Sally, 

Next stop was Prince Eric and Ariel. 30 min wait. 

Next stop was Pooh and friends,  waited an hour and 4 minutes. 7:48 to 8:52.

Stopped at Philharmagic to cool down.  Did both tot there and watched one of the shorts.

Trick or treated and watched the new fireworks show.

Left the park right after fireworks. Stopped for the headless horseman photo. 

Waited a long time for the ferry, but got to see the water parade! The monorail wasn't running when we left. Ferry was only option to TTC.

It was definitely more crowded than the Labor Day party. Seemed hotter too.  

We walked away with plenty of candy.


----------



## georgina

That long wait for the ferry is what worries me a bit.  I’m planning to upgrade to AP so would have free parking, but still considering valet parking at the Contemporary to get out quicker and to sleep sooner!


----------



## JuneChickie




----------



## lovethattink

Last night was our third party. They only had one ferry running. The monorail wasn't running.  It was a hot mess. Took an hour. And we were on the 1st ferry out, with a huge line waiting behind us. The Electrical Water Parade could have been the reason for the long delay for the ferry to arrive.

But the first 2 parties we went to, we got lucky.  Left at midnight our first party and got right on the ferry. Next party was Labor Day and we got right on it. Took 30 min from time we left park to time we got in the car.


----------



## okw19

How have the Elvis Stitch wait times been? That is our main character priority. This is our first MNSSHP and I am nervous we won't be able to fit everything in! Does Stitch come out right at 7 or before?


----------



## poppinsmomof2

maragib said:


> FASTPASS for the 4-7 time period. I can't seem to be able to book more than two without overlapping times so help me choose which ones I should pick.
> We are attending Sept 24th - My son wants to do tomorrow speedway, Haunted Mansion, and Peter Pan and Pooh.  Which two should I prioritize with the FP. I was thinking Speedway should be one since the line can be so slow no matter if it is short or not and knock that one out first and hope to get another? there are a lot available.



We are going this night too to the party! I would do Peter Pan. It can be one of the longest lines, even during the party.


----------



## poppinsmomof2

maragib said:


> Yes, It just seems the FP's on the half hour are gone for the ones i want and everything is just skewed 5 minutes.



Keep checking back frequently until the day of the party. I was originally only able to get 2 (we just bought our party tickets a few weeks ago) and checked once a day and then finally had some pop up at just the right time to get 3 in!


----------



## Artuero

Waveshell said:


> Anyone go to the party on 8/6 (this past Friday)? I was wondering if it was very busy, moderate, etc. I assume weekday parties are less busy, but ::sighs:: school nights.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


My family and I were there. The hurricane really kept crowds low all week so we got spoiled with no lines for any rides really until Saturday. For the Aug 6 party the park felt moderately crowded when walking around, moreso than it had been during the prior days, but the attractions that we went to did not have long wait times. We focused on the special rides for the party (Teacups, Pirates, Space Mountain (which I will have to report on separately)) and had almost no wait at any of them.


----------



## Cluelyss

okw19 said:


> How have the Elvis Stitch wait times been? That is our main character priority. This is our first MNSSHP and I am nervous we won't be able to fit everything in! Does Stitch come out right at 7 or before?


He starts meeting at 6:30 and I would plan to line up an hour prior. That way you aren’t wasting any party time waiting. Have fun!!


----------



## okw19

Cluelyss said:


> He starts meeting at 6:30 and I would plan to line up an hour prior. That way you aren’t wasting any party time waiting. Have fun!!


 Thank you so much! We will plan on doing that!


----------



## GrumpyGal43

What time do the 7 dwarfs come out for pictures?


----------



## menotyou21

GrumpyGal43 said:


> What time do the 7 dwarfs come out for pictures?


6:15


----------



## GrumpyGal43

menotyou21 said:


> 6:15


Thank you!  That's the one and only picture I want during that time.


----------



## okw19

I'm assuming the 2nd parade has become busier since they're recommending it on the brochure? Would we have a problem getting a Frontierland spot for the first parade around 20 minutes beforehand?


----------



## PWDmom11

On the first page of the thread it says pooh and friends start meeting at 6:30. This is the only meet and greet we plan on doing, so i'm just wondering how early do they let you start lining up for these characters? Is lining up an hour prior enough?


----------



## KStash

Funny, but I didn’t think the party last night was busy at all, but maybe that is because I don’t do character pictures. Walk on for almost all of the rides, waited 12 minutes to get on 7 Dwarfs at 7 pm.  Longest wait was Peter Pan at 20 minutes.


----------



## Cluelyss

okw19 said:


> I'm assuming the 2nd parade has become busier since they're recommending it on the brochure? Would we have a problem getting a Frontierland spot for the first parade around 20 minutes beforehand?


Spot? No
Front row spot, yes
Expect the crowds to be 2-3 rows deep by that time


----------



## Cluelyss

PWDmom11 said:


> On the first page of the thread it says pooh and friends start meeting at 6:30. This is the only meet and greet we plan on doing, so i'm just wondering how early do they let you start lining up for these characters? Is lining up an hour prior enough?


Yes, 530 would be plenty early, you’ll likely be one of the first in line.


----------



## PWDmom11

Cluelyss said:


> Yes, 530 would be plenty early, you’ll likely be one of the first in line.


Thank you very much


----------



## lovethattink

Our priority for the next party is Jack Sparrow, Donald and Daisy, Minnie, the grave diggers. 

What times or order do you all think would be best? We're only staying til 10pm.



KStash said:


> Funny, but I didn’t think the party last night was busy at all, but maybe that is because I don’t do character pictures. Walk on for almost all of the rides, waited 12 minutes to get on 7 Dwarfs at 7 pm.  Longest wait was Peter Pan at 20 minutes.



It was perfect for going on rides.  Low waits the whole night.


----------



## lvcourtneyy

lovethattink said:


> Our priority for the next party is Jack Sparrow, Donald and Daisy, Minnie, the grave diggers.
> 
> What times or order do you all think would be best? We're only staying til 10pm.



Can you do Jack Sparrow before the party? He meets in the late morning. If so, I would do that.

Then line up for Daisy/Donald by 6-6:15, go to Minnie then grave diggers.


----------



## simnia

This may have been asked and answered already but...
Are you able to purchase event merchandise during the party and have it sent to your hotel as you can during regular park hours?


----------



## dis2cruise

Are all the rides available during the Halloween party?


----------



## Pdollar88

I fly out tomorrow for my trip! Can't wait. Although I'm giving the five day forecast the stink eye, as it is saying to expect thunderstorms on Friday night before midnight. I'll be doing all of the earlier shows, just in case the rain prevents later shows. My goal is to see Hocus Pocus all three times, if at all possible.

Do the new fireworks still go on if it's raining?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Pdollar88 said:


> I fly out tomorrow for my trip! Can't wait. Although I'm giving the five day forecast the stink eye, as it is saying to expect thunderstorms on Friday night before midnight. I'll be doing all of the earlier shows, just in case the rain prevents later shows. My goal is to see Hocus Pocus all three times, if at all possible.
> 
> Do the new fireworks still go on if it's raining?



It's it's a heavy rain and/or thunderstorm, they will likely be delayed, but will eventually go off at some point when the weather clears.


----------



## MelOhioDis

Pdollar88 said:


> I fly out tomorrow for my trip! Can't wait. Although I'm giving the five day forecast the stink eye, as it is saying to expect thunderstorms on Friday night before midnight. I'll be doing all of the earlier shows, just in case the rain prevents later shows. My goal is to see Hocus Pocus all three times, if at all possible.
> 
> Do the new fireworks still go on if it's raining?




LOL Maybe if we both give it the stink eye it'll go away! I did the same thing this morning when I read the forecast for Friday night. Hoping for the best, but I'll even be happy if rain keeps the crowds away!


----------



## poppinsmomof2

dis2cruise said:


> Are all the rides available during the Halloween party?



No, there are a few that are not open. These are the ones I know of for sure:
Jungle Cruise
Country Bear Jamboree
Mickey's PhilharMagic
Enchanted Tales with Belle
Carousel of Progress


----------



## dis2cruise

poppinsmomof2 said:


> No, there are a few that are not open. These are the ones I know of for sure:
> Jungle Cruise
> Country Bear Jamboree
> Mickey's PhilharMagic
> Enchanted Tales with Belle
> Carousel of Progress


Thanks!


----------



## sherlockmiles

dis2cruise said:


> Are all the rides available during the Halloween party?


See page 1 for ride available list.


----------



## FoxC63

dis2cruise said:


> Are all the rides available during the Halloween party?





poppinsmomof2 said:


> No, there are a few that are not open. These are the ones I know of for sure:
> Jungle Cruise
> Country Bear Jamboree
> Mickey's PhilharMagic
> Enchanted Tales with Belle
> Carousel of Progress





sherlockmiles said:


> See page 1 for ride available list.


You can also add:
*Tomorrowland - Astro Orbiter* It has been undergoing refurbishment since August and will reopen on *Sept 20th*.  Not sure why this was never corrected on Page 1. 
This ride has been down prior to the first party. 

LINK


----------



## Lsdolphin

Whoa just tried booking resort stay for 2nd week of Oct. 10/3-10/8 and there is very little available!  TP shows low to mid crowd levels so why is there so little resort availability.


----------



## sherlockmiles

Lsdolphin said:


> Whoa just tried booking resort stay for 2nd week of Oct. 10/3-10/8 and there is very little available!  TP shows low to mid crowd levels so why is there so little resort availability.



Their crowd level is wrong


----------



## Ashleybritton

I was going to make a Fairy Godmother costume.  I was planning on keeping the cape portion mid-thigh for comfort.  Am I correct that it will need to be waist length?


----------



## dizzydrop

I read all of the details on the first page but still curious, if we don’t go into the park until 4pm do we just need our MNSSHP ticket, or do we need a separate admission ticket for the day as well?  
Also, do I need to purchase a magic band to be able to get the photos that night because we won’t be staying on site but I want a MM for that day.


----------



## lovethattink

Ashleybritton said:


> I was going to make a Fairy Godmother costume.  I was planning on keeping the cape portion mid-thigh for comfort.  Am I correct that it will need to be waist length?



I saw people wearing Jedi robes to the floor.

We taped my son's cape to shorten it. It was longer than waist. We didn't go on any rides that night.  He had thoughts of Edna Mode's warnings.


----------



## MonaMN

Lsdolphin said:


> Whoa just tried booking resort stay for 2nd week of Oct. 10/3-10/8 and there is very little available!  TP shows low to mid crowd levels so why is there so little resort availability.


Try playing around with dates. My hunch is that it is the end of that timeframe that is busiest. We went around that time a couple years ago and crowds ramped way up as Columbus Day approached.


----------



## mrd7896

sorry if this has been asked a million times but 250 pages of thread is a lot!
what time are people starting to wait in line for moana? anyone had a lot of success later in the party?


----------



## lilmape

mrd7896 said:


> sorry if this has been asked a million times but 250 pages of thread is a lot!
> what time are people starting to wait in line for moana? anyone had a lot of success later in the party?



We’ve had success during a parade or directly following fireworks. You can also search “this thread only”... I haven’t done well paying attention to the times near the start.


----------



## mckennarose

dizzydrop said:


> I read all of the details on the first page but still curious, if we don’t go into the park until 4pm do we just need our MNSSHP ticket, or do we need a separate admission ticket for the day as well?
> Also, do I need to purchase a magic band to be able to get the photos that night because we won’t be staying on site but I want a MM for that day.



Your MNSSHP ticket gets you in the park at 4, you don't need a separate day ticket.  

Sorry I can't help with the MB and photopass thing.  I have had my MNSSHP ticket added to my account so I can use my MB for entrance and photos.


----------



## anonymousegirl

Character photo question--next year I am bringing my nephew to MNSSHP. I am going this year as usual. If I brought a small, white sign (12x12) that says, "See you next year, Josh" will I be allowed to hold it up when they take the photo? He was bummed he couldn't come this year and I could email the photo to him.


----------



## mcharnde

We attended the Sept. 6th party.  It was our first one and it was amazing!!! 
-Arrived at 3:45 and went right in line to Jack and Sally.  Was done at 4:45 and I was surprised by how short the line was after us.
-We were dressed as Nick Wilde, Judy Hopps, and Priscilla the Sloth. When we left the M&G Judy was right outside Town Square theatre watching the Move It, Shake It parade.  When they saw my son as Nick she grabbed him and watched the end of the parade together and then brought him over to see Nick Wilde.  It was like a personal M&G and it was the highlight of the night.
-We went and got our bags and did a photo op at 5:05.
-Went to meet Moana, taking our time on the way.  We were finished at 6:04.
-Grabbed dinner at Peco's Bill.
-Still had time before the overlays started so we went and got our SOTK card and did some photos.
-Hopped on POC.  My son loved the overlay.
-Ran in to Brair Rabbit.
-Haunted Mansion was about a 5 minute wait.
-Did a couple TOT spots and once my son figured that we could do that it was game over and it was all he wanted to do.
-Grabbed seats for the parade at 8:40 across from the Emporium and there was a lot of open spots.
-They grabbed my son to lead the pre-parade Zootopia dance party with Judy Hopps and he was ecstatic.
-Loved the parade and then we walked right down and got spots right by the partner statue for the fireworks.  Those were pretty awesome.
-Rode the teacups and then it was TOT time.
-Meet Goofy because he had no line at 10:50.  By then we decided to start heading out.
-On the way to the exit we walked past the Zootopia parade and they grabbed my son again to dance with Nick and he hasn't stopped talking about it.  My Disney mom heart was all choked up seeing how happy he was.

It was very low crowds so I think we got spoiled but we had an absolute blast!!! The cast members were all so amazing with us.


----------



## elsbit

At the party now. From 4-6:45 we have done the following rides: Mine Train, Splash Mt, Haunted Mansion, Little Mermaid, Peter Pan, Pooh, Pirates, Thunder Mt, and Barnstormer. 2 bathroom breaks and 2 snack stops. Multiple photo pass stops too.


----------



## theotherlostprincess

So my mom bought our party tickets so they wouldn’t be on mine to prevent mix ups and we have done the past few years and received the hard copy cards but when she came over today she brought the printed ticket....I remember seeing this discussed but can’t for the life of me find it, but how do these work for fast passes? Do we need to go to guest service and get a card when we arrive?


----------



## ksromack

Best Aunt said:


> If anybody lives near a Weis Markets grocery store, check out the selection of reusable grocery bags.  They would be great for trick or treating at MNSSHP.  They will be at the register, but the store also might have displays before the register or someplace after the register which you normally would only see after you have checked out.  Selection varies widely by store.  Sometimes it's just the store brand.  Sometimes the bags have Disney characters or Marvel characters.  And sometimes they have Star Wars characters.  I saw this today.  If I were going to MNSSHP later this year I would have purchased it.  I didn't measure it in the store, but I have similar ones at home.  They are 13" wide, 15" tall and 6" deep.


I wish we had one of these stores!  That bag is fun!


poppinsmomof2 said:


> No, there are a few that are not open. These are the ones I know of for sure:
> Jungle Cruise
> Country Bear Jamboree
> Mickey's PhilharMagic
> Enchanted Tales with Belle
> Carousel of Progress


Tiki Room is also closed during party.


----------



## Erica_Haley

dizzydrop said:


> I read all of the details on the first page but still curious, if we don’t go into the park until 4pm do we just need our MNSSHP ticket, or do we need a separate admission ticket for the day as well?
> Also, do I need to purchase a magic band to be able to get the photos that night because we won’t be staying on site but I want a MM for that day.


As Mckennarose answered, the MNSSHP ticket gets you into the park at 4pm, no regular park ticket needed. 
No magic band is needed either. I don't have a magic band, so I went to the ticket counter at the Transportation and Ticket Center before getting on the monorail. She asked for my confirmation number and gave me a plastic ticket. The plastic ticket I was able to use for entry, scanning for fast passes, and photographers scanned the ticket for whatever photos I had taken. All the photos showed up on MDE with no issues!


----------



## wuzzle02

wuzzle02 said:


> Any advice for our plan listed below?  We are going on Fri 9/20 and we are 2 adults.
> 
> 3:45 Enter gates
> 4:00 Bypass.  Stop for candy, frame photo and bulb photo
> 4:25 Muppets show in Liberty Square
> 4:50 Hub for Move It, Shake It
> 5:15 PP FP (4:30-5:30)
> 5:45 Philharmagic FP (5:30-6:00)
> 6:00 eat QS
> 7:00 POC.
> 7:45 Haunted Mansion.  2 magic shots
> 8:30 Cadaver Dans
> 8:45 Gravediggers
> 9:00 Photos on Main Street.
> 9:20 Meet Mickey.  Then check in for Cruella's
> 9:50 Line up for fireworks
> 10:30 Headless Horseman magic shot, then Cruella's
> 11:15 report to flagpole for parade
> 11:45 meet Minnie (will we be able to make it to this?)
> Finish at Cruella's
> 
> Thanks for your help!



Is anyone able to offer advice on this plan? Thank you.


----------



## Mango7100

mrd7896 said:


> sorry if this has been asked a million times but 250 pages of thread is a lot!
> what time are people starting to wait in line for moana? anyone had a lot of success later in the party?


We met Moana right after watching the first parade from outside of Pecos  Bills..walked right to the tiki room and had a 5 min wait! Yay! We did attend 8/30 which was a low crowd day


----------



## Turkey Lurkey

Beauties n the Beast said:


> this sounds great, you did many of the things I hope to be able to do!  I can't wait!!
> Maybe a silly question  ... those of you going to the party and have FP ... how did you get them?  I only have tickets to the party (no park tix / not a passholder ... literally just flying in for the party). Can I link those tickets to my account to get FP early ?


 

Yeah, we linked the tickets to our account and were able to make the fast passes.  Note: they only do FPs until 6pm, so if you're only doing the party that day, you'll only be able to make them for the 4-6pm window (you'll probably be able to make them for earlier in the day, but obviously, you wont be able to use them.)

TL


----------



## Turkey Lurkey

Ashleybritton said:


> I was going to make a Fairy Godmother costume.  I was planning on keeping the cape portion mid-thigh for comfort.  Am I correct that it will need to be waist length?




The cape for my Darth Goofy costume was just above my knees and I was not approached about it at all.  You should be good, unless you run into a CM having a bad day.  

TL


----------



## Turkey Lurkey

mrd7896 said:


> sorry if this has been asked a million times but 250 pages of thread is a lot!
> what time are people starting to wait in line for moana? anyone had a lot of success later in the party?



We got in line for Moana around 6ish and had about a 40 minute wait for her.  There weren't a whole lot of people behind us, and there wasn;t much of a line when we went past later in the evening, so I think you'll be okay showing up later.  Sounds like Jack and Sally were the ones that stayed long all party (didn't go by the Dwarfs, so I don't know how that line was at all).


TL


----------



## elsbit

9:04 pm: got in line for stitch. Line started right at entrance to building. 40 minutes earlier it wrapped around outside.
9:16: Stitch went on a break. 
9:17: Returned from fastest break ever.
9:24: I estimate maybe a dozen groups or couples in front of us.
9:33: Done


----------



## hereforthechurros

These wait times (according to the app) are glorious. Hoping the chill crowds remain into next week.


----------



## simnia

Bumping



simnia said:


> This may have been asked and answered already but...
> Are you able to purchase event merchandise during the party and have it sent to your hotel as you can during regular park hours?


----------



## Best Aunt

Someone asked about purchasing event merch during the party and having it sent to your hotel.  I don't know, but my guess is the answer might be different based on whether you purchase it in a store or at a cart.


----------



## Disneylovingmomof2

lovethattink said:


> Our priority for the next party is Jack Sparrow, Donald and Daisy, Minnie, the grave diggers.
> 
> What times or order do you all think would be best? We're only staying til 10pm.
> 
> 
> 
> It was perfect for going on rides.  Low waits the whole night.


Can you actually meet the gravediggers? They are part of the parade right? Sorry if that’s a dumb question (haven’t been to a party yet).


----------



## grumpy28

Disneylovingmomof2 said:


> Can you actually meet the gravediggers? They are part of the parade right? Sorry if that’s a dumb question (haven’t been to a party yet).



Yes , they are meeting at the gazebo.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Went last night and I’m not one to say the parties are crowded as I usually say I think it’s all perception but last night was PACKED


----------



## tlmadden73

Not actually a Halloween party question but:

If NOT going to the Halloween party, what are some fun Halloween-related activities to do in the WDW resort?

While the party looks fun, I think my kids are still too young to make it worth it (would be staying up way too late), but would love to do/see some Halloween-related things.  Last year, at Christmas, we didn't do that party, but there was still plenty of decorations to see in each park, special shows (like the Frozen Sing-Along with Christmas additions, or the Jingle Cruise).


----------



## elsbit

CampbellzSoup said:


> View attachment 434975
> 
> 
> 
> Went last night and I’m not one to say the parties are crowded as I usually say I think it’s all perception but last night was PACKED



I felt the complete opposite!


----------



## MonaMN

Turkey Lurkey said:


> Yeah, we linked the tickets to our account and were able to make the fast passes.  Note: they only do FPs until 6pm, so if you're only doing the party that day, you'll only be able to make them for the 4-6pm window (you'll probably be able to make them for earlier in the day, but obviously, you wont be able to use them.)
> 
> TL


Except you can actually make them for 3:30-4:30, 4:30-5:30, 5:30-6:00.  You then have to move along a bit for the first one, but it is definitely doable.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

elsbit said:


> I felt the complete opposite!



Normally I’d probably agree as I don’t find it crowded like everyone always does but last night was absolutely crowded....agree to disagree


----------



## Cluelyss

tlmadden73 said:


> Not actually a Halloween party question but:
> 
> If NOT going to the Halloween party, what are some fun Halloween-related activities to do in the WDW resort?
> 
> While the party looks fun, I think my kids are still too young to make it worth it (would be staying up way too late), but would love to do/see some Halloween-related things.  Last year, at Christmas, we didn't do that party, but there was still plenty of decorations to see in each park, special shows (like the Frozen Sing-Along with Christmas additions, or the Jingle Cruise).


Unless you will be there ON Halloween, you will not see any Halloween type activities or decorations at the resorts, unfortunately. On the 31st all resorts will offer something - games, trick or treating, special characters - and will vary by location.

ETA - Minnie’s Holiday Dine at HS will have the fab 5 in Halloween costumes at lunch and dinner and last year DS had some fun photo backdrops.


----------



## Michael188

Does anyone have wait times for Belle and Gaston?  Thanks


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Michael188 said:


> Does anyone have wait times for Belle and Gaston?  Thanks



I was watching while my team got candy it’s a LONG time Gaston is very very personal with his people.


----------



## Michael188

CampbellzSoup said:


> I was watching while my team got candy it’s a LONG time Gaston is very very personal with his people.


Thanks


----------



## Best Aunt

CampbellzSoup said:


> I was watching while my team got candy it’s a LONG time Gaston is very very personal with his people.


That was my experience last year.  Long wait because Gaston was very chatty.  And he wasn’t particularly talking to interact with the guests.  He was talking about himself and Belle.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

wuzzle02 said:


> Is anyone able to offer advice on this plan? Thank you.



Looks very doable to me.


----------



## hereforthechurros

CampbellzSoup said:


> Normally I’d probably agree as I don’t find it crowded like everyone always does but last night was absolutely crowded....agree to disagree


Wait times on the app were extremely low. 5 minutes for most rides and only 20 for Mine Train. Perhaps they weren’t accurately. Did walkways feel crowded? Long character waits?


----------



## CampbellzSoup

hereforthechurros said:


> Wait times on the app were extremely low. 5 minutes for most rides and only 20 for Mine Train. Perhaps they weren’t accurately. Did walkways feel crowded? Long character waits?



Oh if you want the rides then by all means go for it.  Low waits however for actual Halloween specific events candy characters the fireworks etc it was crowded


----------



## elsbit

hereforthechurros said:


> Wait times on the app were extremely low. 5 minutes for most rides and only 20 for Mine Train. Perhaps they weren’t accurately. Did walkways feel crowded? Long character waits?



I was able to walk up and get 2nd row curb on main Street during 1st parade. 2nd parade got there 30 minutes early to eat while sitting on the curb on Main Street. While there were crowds in front of the castle, I never felt the entire park was bad. As for trick or treating, we only did a little, simply because I can buy candy at home and rather use my time for other stuff, but we still made out with plenty . We did Halloween photopass, and never thought the lines were bad for that either. We met Elvis Stitch, which took about 30 minutes. We didn't do others because we were not interested. The ride wait times were low and we did all the overlays. The longest we experienced was Space Mt, I think we did that around 8:30 pm and it took 20 mins. We also stopped and watched the actors outside Haunted Mansion. We stopped multiple times to eat too.   Maybe my tolerance is higher due to going at Christmas, but it was awesome for us. In the end, every party is different as is every event goer's perspectives. I was worried before I went, based on things I read here. I decided to go in with low expectations, arrive early, and wing it. That worked for me. Good luck!

Forgot to add, saw fireworks and stage show too


----------



## hereforthechurros

CampbellzSoup said:


> Oh if you want the rides then by all means go for it.  Low waits however for actual Halloween specific events candy characters the fireworks etc it was crowded


Our party last year was packed but ride wait times were also long. The hub for fireworks was insane. We wound up leaving before they even started. Bummer.


----------



## yorkieteacher

We just returned from an amazing Disney trip-went to MNSSHP on Friday, September 6. Although I am glad I went to experience it, and consider myself a Disney FANatic, , I am not sure I would go again.  We got everything we wanted to get done in regular rides from 4 to 7.   The locals must have been relieved Dorian was gone because the crowd size at least doubled. We rode the Haunted Mansion, talked a bit to Madame Carlotta, who informed us after I asked my grandson if he thought she was pretty, that she was  not just pretty, she was drop dead gorgeous! We got candy from three stations, rode Tea Cups, saw a little of the Monster, Inc dance party, and saw the parade. We did have one picture made. My grandson, who is 6, couldn't hold out past the parade, so we got a Minnie Van (can't say enough good things about this service if you need a quick ride back, thank you Steve the driver, one of the nicest cast members I ever met) and left about 10. I enjoyed what time we were there, but if your kids can't hold out until the party ends at midnight, I think it is best to wait until they can. Posts I have read all seemed to say its better after the first parade, so heed that advice and don't go until you can stick it out until the witching hour-


----------



## Kickstart

elsbit said:


> I was able to walk up and get 2nd row curb on main Street during 1st parade. 2nd parade got there 30 minutes early to eat while sitting on the curb on Main Street. While there were crowds in front of the castle, I never felt the entire park was bad. As for trick or treating, we only did a little, simply because I can buy candy at home and rather use my time for other stuff, but we still made out with plenty . We did Halloween photopass, and never thought the lines were bad for that either. We met Elvis Stitch, which took about 30 minutes. We didn't do others because we were not interested. The ride wait times were low and we did all the overlays. The longest we experienced was Space Mt, I think we did that around 8:30 pm and it took 20 mins. We also stopped and watched the actors outside Haunted Mansion. We stopped multiple times to eat too.   Maybe my tolerance is higher due to going at Christmas, but it was awesome for us. In the end, every party is different as is every event goer's perspectives. I was worried before I went, based on things I read here. I decided to go in with low expectations, arrive early, and wing it. That worked for me. Good luck!
> 
> Forgot to add, saw fireworks and stage show too



Somewhat of a tangent...  Who were the actors outside of the Haunted Mansion? ... was it Cadaver Dans, or are there some other actors?

Thanks!


----------



## CMNJ

Kickstart said:


> Somewhat of a tangent...  Who were the actors outside of the Haunted Mansion? ... was it Cadaver Dans, or are there some other actors?
> 
> Thanks!


Madame Carlotta and Rinota (they traded off) and Butler Broome are on the lawn
Cadaver Dans are in Frontierland


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Madame Carlotta called me very handsome and had a great interaction with me if we weren’t so budgeted for time I’d stay longer she’s a hoot


----------



## lovethattink

CampbellzSoup said:


> View attachment 434975
> 
> 
> 
> Went last night and I’m not one to say the parties are crowded as I usually say I think it’s all perception but last night was PACKED



I think it depended what you were doing.  I didn't accomplish much. We were in character lines (Daisy and Donald then Jack and Sally).  Did a couple Photopass pics and a few very long trick or treat lines. My husband and son didn't watch the parade with me and they said during the parade, attraction lines, trick or treat lines were non-existent. 



tlmadden73 said:


> Not actually a Halloween party question but:
> 
> If NOT going to the Halloween party, what are some fun Halloween-related activities to do in the WDW resort?
> 
> While the party looks fun, I think my kids are still too young to make it worth it (would be staying up way too late), but would love to do/see some Halloween-related things.  Last year, at Christmas, we didn't do that party, but there was still plenty of decorations to see in each park, special shows (like the Frozen Sing-Along with Christmas additions, or the Jingle Cruise).



The last couple years,  we stayed at a value resort for Halloween. The pool recreation cm will have Halloween themed games throughout the day. Characters will come to the resort. There is usually a dj poolside.


----------



## yorkieteacher

lovethattink said:


> I think it depended what you were doing.  I didn't accomplish much. We were in character lines (Daisy and Donald then Jack and Sally).  Did a couple Photopass pics and a few very long trick or treat lines. My husband and son didn't watch the parade with me and they said during the parade, attraction lines, trick or treat lines were non-existent.
> 
> 
> 
> The last couple years,  we stayed at a value resort for Halloween. The pool recreation cm will have Halloween themed games throughout the day. Characters will come to the resort. There is usually a dj poolside.
> [/QUOTE
> I don't think any character lines could have possibly been less than 45 minutes when we went September 6-And as I have heard others say, since we did trick or treat lines early they were rationing the candy. Only about two things from each bucket!


----------



## yorkieteacher

tlmadden73 said:


> Not actually a Halloween party question but:
> 
> If NOT going to the Halloween party, what are some fun Halloween-related activities to do in the WDW resort?
> 
> While the party looks fun, I think my kids are still too young to make it worth it (would be staying up way too late), but would love to do/see some Halloween-related things.  Last year, at Christmas, we didn't do that party, but there was still plenty of decorations to see in each park, special shows (like the Frozen Sing-Along with Christmas additions, or the Jingle Cruise).


Minnie's Halloween Dine at Hollywood and Vine in HS was lots of fun for my littles-Mickey, Minnie, Goofy, Donald and Daisy were all in Halloween costumes,, and great interactions.


----------



## sherlockmiles

yorkieteacher said:


> Minnie's Halloween Dine at Hollywood and Vine in HS was lots of fun for my littles-Mickey, Minnie, Goofy, Donald and Daisy were all in Halloween costumes,, and great interactions.



We're going there next wednesday - can't wait.  Glad to hear good things.


----------



## lovethattink

@yorkieteacher,  We got a handful at each stop, but one (near BTM/TSI). That stop gave 2 pieces each and while we were there, a manager cm told those cm to make sure no one double dips.


----------



## MaleDisneyBeliever

What time to Jack and Sally come out? What time to start lining up?


----------



## Cluelyss

MaleDisneyBeliever said:


> What time to Jack and Sally come out? What time to start lining up?


They start meeting at 4:30. Their line will start forming around 3 by AP, DVC and those who also have a day ticket. If you are entering only on a party ticket, head there immediately.


----------



## simnia

yorkieteacher said:


> Minnie's Halloween Dine at Hollywood and Vine in HS was lots of fun for my littles-Mickey, Minnie, Goofy, Donald and Daisy were all in Halloween costumes,, and great interactions.



Hmmmm,  interesting.  Were they all in the same costumes that they wear during the Halloween party?


----------



## grumpy28

For a rainy party, does Jafar, Pooh, gravediggers or Donald get moved anywhere for meets? If so, anyone know where? TIA!


----------



## lovingeire

simnia said:


> Hmmmm,  interesting.  Were they all in the same costumes that they wear during the Halloween party?  And is only lunch and dinner times?



The costumes are different then the Halloween party.  And yes, it is only for lunch and dinner.  Disney Jr. in the am.  We did this last year when a friend asked us to join her for a birthday dinner at the last minute.  It was actually a lot of fun and way better than the last time I ate at H&V, which I had kind of sworn off after that experience.  I booked it for this year so it was decent food and the character interaction was awesome!


----------



## yorkieteacher

simnia said:


> Hmmmm,  interesting.  Were they all in the same costumes that they wear during the Halloween party?  And is only lunch and dinner times?


Minnie was a witch, Donald a mad scientist, Goofy was a cowboy, and Mickey was a vampire. I'm pretty sure on the parade floats during the Halloween party I noticed Minnie was a fairy and Donald a pumpkin maybe? Not really sure what they were at the Party!  And it is only lunch and dinner; it's Disney Jr. characters at breakfast. But if you book it through the Fantasmic dining package as we did, you get special seating for Fantasmic.


----------



## lovingeire

Here are a few pictures from the dinner last year.  I cannot for the life of me figure out why they are all coming in sideways????  Help!)


----------



## simnia

lovingeire said:


> Here are a few pictures from the dinner last year.  I cannot for the life of me figure out why they are all coming in sideways????  Help!)



Thank you for posting pictures of their costumes.   I don't know how to make them straight but no worries, sideways makes them extra special.


----------



## yorkieteacher

lilmape said:


> Anyone at tonight’s party?


We were there. we had to leave after the first parade because grandsons were tired, even after a long afternoon nap. At 7 we were near Splash Mountain so we did that treat line, it moved fast. We then rode Haunted Mansion with a ten minute wait, and talked to Madame Carlotta, Next we did the did treat line in Country Bears which took longer, and Philharmagic,. We rode the Tea Cups with the only wait time being for the ongoing ride to end so we could board. We watched a little of Monsters Inc, Dance Party, then found a spot  near the Liberty Square bridge about 8:30 to watch the parade.  We left as soon as we could after the parade. Other than the bag of candy we got when we entered, we got a total of about  9/10 more pieces each!  Not the handfuls grandsons were expecting! It was my first party, so I guess two rides, watching a dance party, three treat lines and the parade in 3 hours is average? I had been warned to lower my expectations of what we could get done, but after the rides nearly all being walk ons that morning, and again from 4-7, my hopes went up too much!


----------



## elsbit

lovethattink said:


> @yorkieteacher,  We got a handful at each stop, but one (near BTM/TSI). That stop gave 2 pieces each and while we were there, a manager cm told those cm to make sure no one double dips.


Yeah we got one each at the end of Elvis Stitch. I thought it was funny...and stingy.


----------



## Kickstart

CMNJ said:


> Madame Carlotta and Rinota (they traded off) and Butler Broome are on the lawn
> Cadaver Dans are in Frontierland





CampbellzSoup said:


> Madame Carlotta called me very handsome and had a great interaction with me if we weren’t so budgeted for time I’d stay longer she’s a hoot




Oh, that sounds fun... Are there certain times they're there, or do the trade off so someone's always there?... I assume they start at 7pm?

And... one last question... is it better to visit that area when it's dark?
My current plan has us hitting Haunted Mansion right around 7pm.  I'm wondering if it would be a better experience when it gets dark.

Thanks!


----------



## Best Aunt

Kickstart said:


> Oh, that sounds fun... Are there certain times they're there, or do the trade off so someone's always there?... I assume they start at 7pm?
> 
> And... one last question... is it better to visit that area when it's dark?
> My current plan has us hitting Haunted Mansion right around 7pm.  I'm wondering if it would be a better experience when it gets dark.
> 
> Thanks!



One of the photos near the Haunted Mansion - the one where you hold a lantern - doesn’t start until dark.  But when they did my photos, the photos were so dark you couldn’t even tell it was me.


----------



## WDWinTX

Can we pretend that I've read through the entire thread and didn't find my answer... I need some insight on how the following situation works:

This is an "off" year for Disney visits for our family, so we planned our first Universal visit for 9/25-9/29.
Of course upon noticing there was a MNSSHP on 9/27, we could not help ourselves and will be attending. (have not yet purchased the tickets)

Question:
Can we use our Magic Bands from our previous visit to access the MNSSHP tickets and, more importantly, photo pass?
We plan to buy the one day photo pass, but would like the ride pictures if possible, which I don think are available if we just pick up a card from a photographer.

Every other time we've been to party it was in the middle of a WDW visit, so all of this was seamless. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Best Aunt

WDWinTX said:


> Can we pretend that I've read through the entire thread and didn't find my answer... I need some insight on how the following situation works:
> 
> This is an "off" year for Disney visits for our family, so we planned our first Universal visit for 9/25-9/29.
> Of course upon noticing there was a MNSSHP on 9/27, we could not help ourselves and will be attending. (have not yet purchased the tickets)
> 
> Question:
> Can we use our Magic Bands from our previous visit to access the MNSSHP tickets and, more importantly, photo pass?
> We plan to buy the one day photo pass, but would like the ride pictures if possible, which I don think are available if we just pick up a card from a photographer.
> 
> Every other time we've been to party it was in the middle of a WDW visit, so all of this was seamless. Thanks in advance for the help.



You can use your old Magic Bands to enter the park if you enter the mnsshp tickets info into your MDE account.  

But Magic Bands start dying after 2 or 3 years and won’t work for ride photos.  If your magic bands are old you could buy one new magic band, enter the magic band info into your mde account, assign the magic band in your mde account to someone in your group who will be at mnsshp, and make sure one of your group going on each ride is wearing the magic band.


----------



## vinotinto

WDWinTX said:


> Can we use our Magic Bands from our previous visit to access the MNSSHP tickets and, more importantly, photo pass?
> We plan to buy the one day photo pass, *but would like the ride pictures if possible,* which I don think are available if we just pick up a card from a photographer.


Yes, you can use MBs from previous visit and they will work for ride photos.  If they are more than a couple of years old, make sure to tap your pic when you exit since the long range feature may not work so great. Photo pass photographers will work perfectly, they scan your MB.


----------



## buteraa

CampbellzSoup said:


> View attachment 434975
> 
> 
> 
> Went last night and I’m not one to say the parties are crowded as I usually say I think it’s all perception but last night was PACKED


I love your shirts!


----------



## CMNJ

Kickstart said:


> Oh, that sounds fun... Are there certain times they're there, or do the trade off so someone's always there?... I assume they start at 7pm?
> 
> And... one last question... is it better to visit that area when it's dark?
> My current plan has us hitting Haunted Mansion right around 7pm.  I'm wondering if it would be a better experience when it gets dark.
> 
> Thanks!


I think they are there most if not all night. The two madames trade off and they interact with  those watching and on the que for Haunted Mansion. Personally I’d recommend going over once it is dark for the most Halloween feel in the dark. Also I’m not sure if they do the magic shots while it is still light out and if they do if they look as good (perhaps someone else can comment). They have the hearse driver and Zero from Nightmare before Christmas in addition to the Hat Box one another poster mentioned.


----------



## FoxC63

dizzydrop said:


> Also, do I need to purchase a magic band to be able to get the photos that night because we won’t be staying on site but I want a MM for that day.





This year PhotoPass is offering a special deal for MNSSHP guests.  The *One Day Memory Maker is $10 off, plus you get a free 8x10*.  You need to stop in at Town Square to purchase this.  They will give you a photoPass card (as many as you need). Every time you get your photo taken make sure the photographers scan this card.

If you have a MagicBand the CM will make sure everything is linked and you are good to go!

Also all photos during the party and locations can be found on the *Magic Shot thread*, here's the link:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/magic-shots-current-listings.3619546/post-57930856


----------



## FoxC63

CampbellzSoup said:


> View attachment 434975
> 
> 
> 
> Went last night and I’m not one to say the parties are crowded as I usually say I think it’s all perception but last night was PACKED



There you are!  Saweet photo!  Always so happy to see you two!


----------



## CampbellzSoup

FoxC63 said:


> There you are!  Saweet photo!  Always so happy to see you two!


I 


buteraa said:


> I love your shirts!



You both honestly made my day thank you so much


----------



## FoxC63

anonymousegirl said:


> Character photo question--next year I am bringing my nephew to MNSSHP. I am going this year as usual. If I brought a small, white sign (12x12) that says, "See you next year, Josh" will I be allowed to hold it up when they take the photo? He was bummed he couldn't come this year and I could email the photo to him.



YES.  This has been done.  You can even ask the characters to hold half of the sign while you hold the other.  I recommend you get this done early on so you can discard the sign and not have to carry it with you every where.   Have a great time!


----------



## FoxC63

wuzzle02 said:


> Is anyone able to offer advice on this plan? Thank you.


8:45 Gravediggers - *This might be tight.  CM's will close down the line as they do leave for the parade. *
9:00 Photos on Main Street.
9:20 Meet Mickey. Then check in for Cruella's
9:50 Line up for fireworks
10:30 Headless Horseman magic shot, then Cruella's
11:15 report to flagpole for parade
11:45 meet Minnie (will we be able to make it to this?) - *Parade ends at 11:50 so if you're willing to miss some of the parade this can work.  *
Finish at Cruella's


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Minnie meets after 1130?  Her line, goofys line, grave diggers, wasn’t long to be honest daisy and Donald had a huge line.


----------



## FoxC63

WDWinTX said:


> Can we pretend that I've read through the entire thread and didn't find my answer... I need some insight on how the following situation works:
> 
> This is an "off" year for Disney visits for our family, so we planned our first Universal visit for 9/25-9/29.
> Of course upon noticing there was a MNSSHP on 9/27, we could not help ourselves and will be attending. (have not yet purchased the tickets)
> 
> Question:
> Can we use our Magic Bands from our previous visit to access the MNSSHP tickets and, more importantly, photo pass?
> We plan to buy the one day photo pass, but would like the ride pictures if possible, which I don think are available if we just pick up a card from a photographer.
> 
> Every other time we've been to party it was in the middle of a WDW visit, so all of this was seamless. Thanks in advance for the help.



Regarding Disney PhotoPass, please scroll up or use this:  LINK  for more information.


----------



## FoxC63

It's late here in Michigan but so excited!  Hubby and I just made plans to attend another party, not sure which one Oct 31st or Nov 1st but we'll be there which means I'll be here!  Our original plan was to attend Aug 30th & Sept 2nd, we cancelled September party due to Dorian.  
Wahooo!  It's Party Time!


----------



## FoxC63

CampbellzSoup said:


> Minnie meets after 1130?  Her line, goofys line, grave diggers, wasn’t long to be honest daisy and Donald had a huge line.



I really don't know what time they start shutting down character lines.  I know in the past some have met late into the night including 11:45 provided the CM hasn't closed the line. This will be interesting seeing others respond.


----------



## FoxC63

CMNJ said:


> They have the hearse driver and *Zero from Nightmare before Christmas* in addition to the Hat Box one another poster mentioned.


They do?  Did someone post a 2019 MNSSHP photo of *Zero from Nightmare before Christmas?  *Where was this Magic Shot taken?


----------



## hotcarib

mcharnde said:


> We attended the Sept. 6th party.  It was our first one and it was amazing!!!
> -Arrived at 3:45 and went right in line to Jack and Sally.  Was done at 4:45 and I was surprised by how short the line was after us.
> -We were dressed as Nick Wilde, Judy Hopps, and Priscilla the Sloth. When we left the M&G Judy was right outside Town Square theatre watching the Move It, Shake It parade.  When they saw my son as Nick she grabbed him and watched the end of the parade together and then brought him over to see Nick Wilde.  It was like a personal M&G and it was the highlight of the night.
> -We went and got our bags and did a photo op at 5:05.
> -Went to meet Moana, taking our time on the way.  We were finished at 6:04.
> -Grabbed dinner at Peco's Bill.
> -Still had time before the overlays started so we went and got our SOTK card and did some photos.
> -Hopped on POC.  My son loved the overlay.
> -Ran in to Brair Rabbit.
> -Haunted Mansion was about a 5 minute wait.
> -Did a couple TOT spots and once my son figured that we could do that it was game over and it was all he wanted to do.
> -Grabbed seats for the parade at 8:40 across from the Emporium and there was a lot of open spots.
> -They grabbed my son to lead the pre-parade Zootopia dance party with Judy Hopps and he was ecstatic.
> -Loved the parade and then we walked right down and got spots right by the partner statue for the fireworks.  Those were pretty awesome.
> -Rode the teacups and then it was TOT time.
> -Meet Goofy because he had no line at 10:50.  By then we decided to start heading out.
> -On the way to the exit we walked past the Zootopia parade and they grabbed my son again to dance with Nick and he hasn't stopped talking about it.  My Disney mom heart was all choked up seeing how happy he was.
> 
> It was very low crowds so I think we got spoiled but we had an absolute blast!!! The cast members were all so amazing with us.


Your son is absolutely adorable Great report too.


----------



## sherlockmiles

Has anyone gotten the "Zero" magic shot?  If so, can you share a picture of what it is?  Thx.


----------



## amm308

I have tickets for the party on 9/29 - I have no park ticket for that day.  But I do have midday park tickets for the 3 other days of our trip (9/28-10/1).  Is there a way to make sure our party tickets are used when we enter the party as opposed to our other tickets? Or will that happen automatically? All the tickets are loaded on our magic bands. Thanks!


----------



## dvcdis1864

The Cast Member at the Guest Relations window can prioritise your tickets to use in a particular order.  We have multiple tickets and check this regularly.


----------



## amm308

dvcdis1864 said:


> The Cast Member at the Guest Relations window can prioritise your tickets to use in a particular order.  We have multiple tickets and check this regularly.


Thank you! Should I do this before we scan our bands to enter the party?


----------



## dvcdis1864

You're welcome.  There will usually be some turnstiles dedicated to the party to cover those that enter early whilst the park is still open for day guests.  You should use those turnstiles when using your party tickets.  Hopefully that will then only use your party ticket entitlement.  However, things can go wrong, so I usually re-check with Guest Relations before entering.


----------



## amm308

dvcdis1864 said:


> You're welcome.  There will usually be some turnstiles dedicated to the party to cover those that enter early whilst the park is still open for day guests.  You should use those turnstiles when using your party tickets.  Hopefully that will then only use your party ticket entitlement.  However, things can go wrong, so I usually re-check with Guest Relations before entering.


This is so helpful! Thank you!


----------



## lovethattink

The dedicated turnstiles are marked Event. They were towards the right.



Best Aunt said:


> One of the photos near the Haunted Mansion - the one where you hold a lantern - doesn’t start until dark.  But when they did my photos, the photos were so dark you couldn’t even tell it was me.



Our hatbox photos were taken right before it got dark. They turned out good.


----------



## Cluelyss

FoxC63 said:


> 8:45 Gravediggers - *This might be tight.  CM's will close down the line as they do leave for the parade. *
> 9:00 Photos on Main Street.
> 9:20 Meet Mickey. Then check in for Cruella's
> 9:50 Line up for fireworks
> 10:30 Headless Horseman magic shot, then Cruella's
> 11:15 report to flagpole for parade
> 11:45 meet Minnie (will we be able to make it to this?) - *Parade ends at 11:50 so if you're willing to miss some of the parade this can work.  *
> Finish at Cruella's


Agree with Fox's comments.  Can you switch Mickey and Minnie??  I know for a fact that the Mickey line stays open until midnight and it will be very easy to head into his M&G after the parade and before wrapping up at Cruella's
Perhaps move the Gravediggers a bit earlier in your plan, hit Minnie, then photos on Main Street on your way to Cruella's?
I'd also recommend just doing the HH MS on your way out of the park - no need to exit and re-enter in the middle of the party.


----------



## Ashmishgab

FoxC63 said:


> View attachment 435332
> 
> This year PhotoPass is offering a special deal for MNSSHP guests.  The *One Day Memory Maker is $10 off, plus you get a free 8x10*.  You need to stop in at Town Square to purchase this.  They will give you a photoPass card (as many as you need). Every time you get your photo taken make sure the photographers scan this card.
> 
> If you have a MagicBand the CM will make sure everything is linked and you are good to go!
> 
> Also all photos during the party and locations can be found on the *Magic Shot thread*, here's the link:
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/magic-shots-current-listings.3619546/post-57930856



Does the offer for the one day memory maker only show up in MDE after you take your first photo? We will be going to Epcot the day before and then attending MNSSHP. I was thinking of maybe just purchasing the one day for both days rather than the full memory maker since it would be cheaper to do it that way for only two days. Anyone have any experience with purchasing a one day memory maker on two consecutive days?


----------



## MichiganScott

sherlockmiles said:


> Has anyone gotten the "Zero" magic shot?  If so, can you share a picture of what it is?  Thx.


Did not see a Zero shot during the Halloween party, that one is usually at the Xmas one.


----------



## Cluelyss

Ashmishgab said:


> Does the offer for the one day memory maker only show up in MDE after you take your first photo? We will be going to Epcot the day before and then attending MNSSHP. I was thinking of maybe just purchasing the one day for both days rather than the full memory maker since it would be cheaper to do it that way for only two days. Anyone have any experience with purchasing a one day memory maker on two consecutive days?


Yes - it will show up once you have your first photo taken.


----------



## FoxC63

Ashmishgab said:


> Does the offer for the one day memory maker only show up in MDE after you take your first photo? We will be going to Epcot the day before and then attending MNSSHP. I was thinking of maybe just purchasing the one day for both days rather than the full memory maker since it would be cheaper to do it that way for only two days. Anyone have any experience with purchasing a one day memory maker on two consecutive days?



Yes, I have done both.  
If you plan on doing it that way Epcot being your first, I would call WDW and buy the One Day MM over the phone for $69.95.  CM will set you up with confirmation # which can be added to you MDE account. Then you will have access to your MM from 6am - 6am the following day.  

Then when you attend MNSSHP to save $10 and get the free 8x10, I would buy it at Town Square Theater.   

Remember you have full access to Disney Springs Photopass Studio AND Sir Mickey's at Magic Kingdom.


----------



## FoxC63

@wuzzle02  Did you see this?



Cluelyss said:


> Agree with Fox's comments.  Can you switch Mickey and Minnie??  I know for a fact that the Mickey line stays open until midnight and it will be very easy to head into his M&G after the parade and before wrapping up at Cruella's
> Perhaps move the Gravediggers a bit earlier in your plan, hit Minnie, then photos on Main Street on your way to Cruella's?
> I'd also recommend just doing the HH MS on your way out of the park - no need to exit and re-enter in the middle of the party.



Yep, I agree. This sounds smoother.


----------



## conniehar90

Question on Magic Shots - is it apparent when getting in line for a photo what magic shot it will be?  We definitely want the hitchhiking ghosts.  Thanks!


----------



## FoxC63

MichiganScott said:


> Did not see a Zero shot during the Halloween party, that one is usually at the Xmas one.



I've gone through several sites and this was never mentioned so I will not be adding it to the:   MNSSHP Magic Shot Thread


----------



## FoxC63

conniehar90 said:


> Question on Magic Shots - is it apparent when getting in line for a photo what magic shot it will be?  We definitely want the hitchhiking ghosts.  Thanks!


Hitchhiking Ghosts - They ask you to hold out your thumbs
The Hat Box Ghost - Uses a stool
Cauldron and Flaming Pumpkin are obvious
Others though on Main Street like HM Dancing Ghosts and HM Grave Diggers are not. 
Always ask!  Have you checked out the Magic Shot thread?


----------



## travelgirl33

sherlockmiles said:


> Has anyone gotten the "Zero" magic shot?  If so, can you share a picture of what it is?  Thx.


I had a zero magic shot taken last year outside of cosmic rays.  I'd post it but I have no idea how to do that!


----------



## ameetee

Do they have Peanut Butter Snickers this year?  I discovered them at the 2017 MNSSHP, and they somewhat made up for them no longer having Reese's cups thanks to getting Mars as the sponsor.


----------



## MelOhioDis

In line for Jack and Sally now! They gave us our wrist band as we entered. Got here around 3:20 about 10 groups back. No one has come in after us. 
I was able to get oogie boogie popcorn at cart by castle going to Tomorrowland early this morning. 
I also saw a ton of Halloween magic bands in baskets by the cashier at the space mountain gift shop.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

ameetee said:


> Do they have Peanut Butter Snickers this year?  I discovered them at the 2017 MNSSHP, and they somewhat made up for them no longer having Reese's cups thanks to getting Mars as the sponsor.



Yup!  I didn't get that  many of them though (and we hit all the stations), but had a few.  YMMV.


----------



## FoxC63

ameetee said:


> Do they have Peanut Butter Snickers this year?  I discovered them at the 2017 MNSSHP, and they somewhat made up for them no longer having Reese's cups thanks to getting Mars as the sponsor.





GADisneyDad14 said:


> Yup!  I didn't get that  many of them though (and we hit all the stations), but had a few.  YMMV.



Just adding they are included in the package bag you get at the Bypass


----------



## FoxC63

travelgirl33 said:


> I had a zero magic shot taken last year outside of cosmic rays.  I'd post it but I have no idea how to do that!



I was at the party on Aug 30 2019 and did not see that being offered.  Disney does add more photos as the party moves on hopefully someone can post Zero magic shot taken this year.


----------



## Pdollar88

Got my wristband at 3:50 at Buzz! Went to Big Top and bought party merchandise - Hocus Pocus MB, pins, and ornament.


----------



## MelOhioDis

Was in the first set for J&S done by 4:45! Went straight to get my sorcerers card so I didn’t forget this year!


----------



## Best Aunt

ameetee said:


> Do they have Peanut Butter Snickers this year?  I discovered them at the 2017 MNSSHP, and they somewhat made up for them no longer having Reese's cups thanks to getting Mars as the sponsor.



Funny - I discovered the Snickers Crispers (blue bag) at MNSSHP 2018 and I love them.


----------



## sheila14

Here now and the wait times are soooo low. I have never seen a party like this before. Many people in line commenting on how rides are walk ons.


----------



## Pdollar88

The party feels more crowded than MK has been all day 

Edited to add: I primarily mean the walkways and character greets (greets, especially obviously). I did Space with a 15 minute wait. Pirates is currently down, Haunted has a longggg looking line, as do the trick or treat stops. I’m sure they’re moving fast.

But I’m staking out a Hocus Pocus spot for show 1 of 3!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

I guess things do look a little more ‘normal’ for a Friday party.   At 8:15pm...

Space - 30 mins
Speedway - 25 mins
Dumbo - 20 mins
7DMT - 45 mins
HM - 40 mins
Pirates - Down
BTMR - 20 mins
PP - 30 mins

Always hard to judge from ride times at parties as they can be pretty variable.  I suspect the actuals are less than most of the above.

I’m just jealous it’s 8 degrees cooler in MK than it is where I am right now!  Lol!


----------



## conniehar90

Sorry if this has been asked already!  Does the Headless Horseman come out in Frontierland and ride the entire length of the parade route or do you need to be in Frontierland to see him?  We definitely do not want to miss him!

Thank you!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

conniehar90 said:


> Sorry if this has been asked already!  Does the Headless Horseman come out in Frontierland and ride the entire length of the parade route or do you need to be in Frontierland to see him?  We definitely do not want to miss him!
> 
> Thank you!



Yep, follows the full parade route from Frontierland all the way to Town Square.

And no need to apologize - the DIS would be a pretty boring place if no one asked any questions, even if they’ve been asked and answered a thousand times!


----------



## lovingeire

FoxC63 said:


> It's late here in Michigan but so excited!  Hubby and I just made plans to attend another party, not sure which one Oct 31st or Nov 1st but we'll be there which means I'll be here!  Our original plan was to attend Aug 30th & Sept 2nd, we cancelled September party due to Dorian.
> Wahooo!  It's Party Time!



I'm selfishly voting for Halloween night because we're going that night and I'd love to say hello in person! 



GADisneyDad14 said:


> I guess things do look a little more ‘normal’ for a Friday party.   At 8:15pm...
> 
> Space - 30 mins
> Speedway - 25 mins
> Dumbo - 20 mins
> 7DMT - 45 mins
> HM - 40 mins
> Pirates - Down
> BTMR - 20 mins
> PP - 30 mins
> 
> Always hard to judge from ride times at parties as they can be pretty variable.  I suspect the actuals are less than most of the above.
> 
> I’m just jealous it’s 8 degrees cooler in MK than it is where I am right now!  Lol!



According to TP Lines ap, wait times are follows at 9:50pm:
Space - closed
Speedway - 14 mins
Dumbo - 15 mins
7DMT - 30 mins
HM - 25 mins
Pirates - 17 min
BTMR - 16 mins
PP - 21 mins


----------



## FoxC63

lovingeire said:


> I'm selfishly voting for Halloween night because we're going that night and I'd love to say hello in person!



I would totally love that too but unfortunately my son just told us he has rehearsals for a school play and now my husband and I are cancelling this trip AGAIN!  

Twice we've had to cancel, I give up!  There will not be a third.     
There's always next year. Ugh.


----------



## Pdollar88

Second Hocus Pocus show delayed. There was a short drizzle at the end of the fireworks.

EDITED: full show canceled. Shortened version about to happen.


----------



## CMNJ

FoxC63 said:


> They do?  Did someone post a 2019 MNSSHP photo of *Zero from Nightmare before Christmas?  *Where was this Magic Shot taken?


Sorry I was confusing it with the Christmas party as we’ve attended both the past two years. They used to do a Zero magic shot for the Christmas party by the Haunted Mansion this is it.


----------



## grumpy28

Someone in our group does not have a magicband. They bought a party ticket and have an email with a barcode. What do they scan to enter the park at the tapstiles and what do they scan to enter the fast pass que? Do they need to go exchange their email ticket for a plastic card at GS? Any help is appreciated!


----------



## lovethattink

grumpy28 said:


> Someone in our group does not have a magicband. They bought a party ticket and have an email with a barcode. What do they scan to enter the park at the tapstiles and what do they scan to enter the fast pass que? Do they need to go exchange their email ticket for a plastic card at GS? Any help is appreciated!



I think they'll need to go to Will Call if they don't have a physical pass or magic band to link it.


----------



## Pdollar88

A recap for anyone interested! Apologies that I made it a narrative and not bulletin points 

Accomplished everything that I wanted to do. I think I was just thrown after doing DAH the day before and normal park attendance being so low - made it *appear* more crowded than I anticipated.

Got my wristband at 3:50 at Buzz. Went and purchased my Hocus Pocus party merch at Big Top then went to res at BOG. Picked up SOTMK card, bypass Photopass and bags after BOG (around 5:30). 

Knocked out the meets I wanted - Ariel/Eric and Queen/Tweedles in 40 minutes total split between two times - 7:00 (Queen) and 9:20 during first parade (Ariel). Rode Space and the teacups. Space is a must without the lights on.

Did a treat trail and the magic mirror shot. Got a pretty good spot for the fireworks at 9:50 - centered in front of the castle in the middle of the street. Filled in pretty quickly after that. I liked the new fireworks - Jack was really cool. Some music tweaking would make it perfect.

Hocus Pocus was really my priority, all shows. Last Hocus Pocus show was packed because of the rain earlier. Sacrificed a good view of the parade so I could be in the front row for HP. But the movie and the show are my absolute favorites, so WORTH IT.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Ok I guess I should have detailed my plans a bit more for comparative sakes.

I entered the magic kingdom at 7 pm that night as I was at Epcot being destroyed by the brutal sun all day.

As soon as we came in we hit up the grave diggers and they were awesome. - 20 mins

Met Goofy! - 10 mins

Daisy and Donald - 1 hour and 10 minutes.  Their interaction per guest ate up a good minute or two instead of a hug and shove.  I ensure I got my interaction in too daisy was amazing!

Minnie - 15 mins

Then I literally filled my bag with candy going to every treat trail and hitting up both cast members on both sides as I was pressed for time after all these meets.  Stingy with the candy!  Sometimes between the two I got 4 pieces of candy!

The new fireworks show is to die for....beautiful but again the choices in music just don’t work for me....

RAN to haunted mansion...

Then stoked out a parade spot on main street for the second parade...I’ve been doing the parties for years now and the ripe age of 33 I’m getting old as my feed HURT walking al day in Epcot and bouncing like a pin ball in Magic Kingdom.

Then I got a spot for the Hocus Pocus Spelltacular which was awesome!

Also there’s this new trend when people are recording fireworks they leave their light on to their phones which makes it insanely bright for people it’s probably one of the most self centered things I’ve ever seen...

First off theirs a 4K version on YouTube if your heart wishes to watch it again.

Secondly your light ruins the ambience and mood for everyone in attendance...why do that?


----------



## grumpy28

lovethattink said:


> I think they'll need to go to Will Call if they don't have a physical pass or magic band to link it.



Thank you for the info!


----------



## wuzzle02

Cluelyss said:


> Agree with Fox's comments.  Can you switch Mickey and Minnie??  I know for a fact that the Mickey line stays open until midnight and it will be very easy to head into his M&G after the parade and before wrapping up at Cruella's
> Perhaps move the Gravediggers a bit earlier in your plan, hit Minnie, then photos on Main Street on your way to Cruella's?
> I'd also recommend just doing the HH MS on your way out of the park - no need to exit and re-enter in the middle of the party.



Thank you both for the advice!


----------



## BattyMcDoon

FoxC63 said:


> This year PhotoPass is offering a special deal for MNSSHP guests.  The *One Day Memory Maker is $10 off, plus you get a free 8x10*.



How much does that make it then? Trying to decide if this would be worth it or if we should just do the military discount offer for our whole trip.

Edit: Nevermind I saw your reply to someone else. Looks like the military option is more of a deal than this for us.


----------



## mommamouseca

We have 4:00 FP for PPF the night of our Halloween Party.  We will be driving and want to be in line as close to 4:00 as possible.  How much time should we plan to get from the parking lot to the line?  Will we be doing the bypass at that time or will we be walking straight down Main Street?  Any other detours or hold-ups I should plan for at this time?  TIA.


----------



## Robn752

Has anyone done the terrace view dessert party during the party? I was wondering with the new fireworks show projections, if it was even worth the money.


----------



## Best Aunt

mommamouseca said:


> We have 4:00 FP for PPF the night of our Halloween Party.  We will be driving and want to be in line as close to 4:00 as possible.  How much time should we plan to get from the parking lot to the line?  Will we be doing the bypass at that time or will we be walking straight down Main Street?  Any other detours or hold-ups I should plan for at this time?  TIA.



Just wanted to remind you that parking is not at the Magic Kingdom itself, it is at the Transportation & Ticket Center.  You have to take the ferry boat or monorail to get from there to the Magic Kingdom.  And you have to go through security.  After you enter the park, you have to wait for a cast member to put a wristband on each person in your group.  The cast member I had was ridiculously slow at the first party, but by now they probably know what they are doing.

Even if they make you go through the Bypass, you can just walk right through (assuming everybody in your group knows ahead of time that you plan to do this).  You do not have to stop to get pictures taken.  You do not have to get the candy bag there.  They have a candy starter pack which you can only get in the Bypass but you can skip it if candy is not a priority.

I realize I haven't specifically answered your question - sorry about that.  I never drive to Magic Kingdom and I never get to the party at 4:00.


----------



## mommamouseca

Best Aunt said:


> Just wanted to remind you that parking is not at the Magic Kingdom itself, it is at the Transportation & Ticket Center.  You have to take the ferry boat or monorail to get from there to the Magic Kingdom.  And you have to go through security.  After you enter the park, you have to wait for a cast member to put a wristband on each person in your group.  The cast member I had was ridiculously slow at the first party, but by now they probably know what they are doing.
> 
> Even if they make you go through the Bypass, you can just walk right through (assuming everybody in your group knows ahead of time that you plan to do this).  You do not have to stop to get pictures taken.  You do not have to get the candy bag there.  They have a candy starter pack which you can only get in the Bypass but you can skip it if candy is not a priority.
> 
> I realize I haven't specifically answered your question - sorry about that.  I never drive to Magic Kingdom and I never get to the party at 4:00.


Thank you for your reply.  Yes, I remember it being a long process getting from the parking lot, through bag security, monorail ride, etc. before actually getting in the park.  It's been a long time since we've been to MK and we've never been to a party so I was just hoping for a general idea of how much time to plan.  Is an hour too much??  30 minutes ok??


----------



## Cluelyss

mommamouseca said:


> Thank you for your reply.  Yes, I remember it being a long process getting from the parking lot, through bag security, monorail ride, etc. before actually getting in the park.  It's been a long time since we've been to MK and we've never been to a party so I was just hoping for a general idea of how much time to plan.  Is an hour too much??  30 minutes ok??


I’d probably allow an hour to be safe. Should be plenty of time to park, wait for ferry/monorail and get through bag check. 30 minutes feels too tight as there will likely be many others arriving at the same time.


----------



## kwdw

Okay - given a new traveling companion - we (well, just her!) need to do the allergy free trick-or-treating this year (avoiding tree nuts).  I saw the post with the picture of the treats available.  So - how's this work?  You ask the allergy free bag, then collect tokens at the regular trails and then go for treat pick up someplace else?  Do they give you more with more tokens - or do you just get a pre-set up bag?  Like - does it matter how many regular treat stands she collects tokens from?  I've been enough times that I don't spend much time with this activity normally as I don't need to gather a ton of candy - but my companion should experience it as it will be new to her.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Robn752 said:


> Has anyone done the terrace view dessert party during the party? I was wondering with the new fireworks show projections, if it was even worth the money.



I have not personally done the terrace view for MNSSHP, but have for HEA (and follow the reviews for that party closely on other threads).   Generally speaking, that party still gets reasonably good reviews, even with the off center viewing angle and less than ideal location for projection viewing.  Generally speaking it appeals to those who want to stay seated / have a dedicated spot, like that it's mostly under an overhang in case of weather, like the smaller/more intimate setting, etc.  

It wouldn't be my first choice as I'm more picky about where I watch the show (would rather be more front/center), but it's fine if the attributes of that party appeal to you/your preferences.


----------



## MelOhioDis

I’ll try to write a full report later but just a few things. We made this a full MK day and we’re at the park at 7:30am! I’m surprised we all made it! DD9 did so amazing all day! 
For the person who asked about Descendants Dance party, we stopped by for only a few minutes. It looked like a lot of fun! They had a couple random “Descendants” characters and were playing songs from all three movies. There were a lot of people dancing and singing, including adults! I’d recommend stopping by if you have a fan! My daughter didn’t dance because she doesn’t “dance in public” News to me since she’s been in dance and cheerleading for 5 years!!  She still really enjoyed it.

During the day the park was not crowded at all. We walked on a lot of rides. Even did Space Mountain twice! It definitely picked up once the party started. Waits were longer, but not too crazy. Lines for candy looked long but moved fast. We waited maybe 20 minutes for space mountain and 10 for tea cups. 
We did the dessert party. My fiancé and daughter loved this! The desserts were nothing special but yummy! I like that we got to try a lot of the special desserts! Wedding cake was really good! Our favorite was the pumpkin cheesecake brownie!! They also had cheeseburger egg rolls, cheese and fruit. We ate then did a few trick or treat stops then found our place in the garden. The hub was pretty packed by then. We found a great place on the back left rail. Plenty of room around us. My daughter was able to sit on the rail and we all saw jack clearly. Great show! 
We left through the front to try and get a closer spot for the show and saw that there was a ton of space on the curb right where Main Street curves into the hub. Right by the fountain. We had a great view of the show (that didn’t fully happen)and a spot for the parade. People quickly started filling in quickly after that. 

That ended up being a lot longer then I thought!! 
I’ll try to do a full report when I can be on my laptop.


----------



## keishashadow

Tried the search function but not working.  The thread does move fast, haven’t checked in since end of august, wow lol

Still on fence whether to keep res @ tony’s For Cruella.  Initial reviews were dismal considering the price IMO.

has anyone here visited after the opening night that can give any input?


----------



## mixmastertoy

We went to the 9/13 party and I was surprised it wasn't as busy as I thought it was. I have never been but have been to the Xmas party every year for almost 20 years now. This was not even a 1/3 as busy as that. 

I will say this...
1. Trick or Treat later in night... lines are super short and go to Monsters Inc for best bang you get two stops instead of 1
2. We were able to get curbside seating on Main Street 30 minutes prior to the first parade and people came behind us 10 minutes before it started. 
3. The stage show may be the best stage show they have. I loved it and my wife said the same thing.
4. The fireworks were amazing with the projection mapping at the same time encompassing the story. Do NOT get too close to the castle as you want to experience the turrets and fireworks from all angles. We were right in the middle of the street by Caseys and that was perfect.
5. Wait times for everything were very low
6. We did all the magic shots and waited no more than 10 minutes.
7. Stitch came out at 6:45

Thats about it  It was so fun!


----------



## garthbarth1

MelOhioDis said:


> In line for Jack and Sally now! They gave us our wrist band as we entered. Got here around 3:20 about 10 groups back. No one has come in after us.
> I was able to get oogie boogie popcorn at cart by castle going to Tomorrowland early this morning.
> I also saw a ton of Halloween magic bands in baskets by the cashier at the space mountain gift shop.



Are the Halloween magic bands party-specific or Halloween in general?


----------



## sheila14

Where is the magic mirror pic at??


----------



## scullylam

Ever since Best Aunt shared the cool Vader Halloween bag, I was surprised I saw it at my local Meijer store.  It and other styles are priced at $2.00.

I bought the Mickey/Minnie ghost background version.  

(sadly looks like i can’t quote or upload images yet since post count is low but really appreciate this thread and all everyone has shared.)


----------



## scullylam

I forgot to ask but is it true that for meeting Mickey they are not using normal photopass photographers?  A box camera thing is now in use?  Heard this is a very recent change for his meet and greet in the theater.  

So if anyone has had their photo taken with the camera box thingy, how did it go?


----------



## FoxC63

keishashadow said:


> Tried the search function but not working.  The thread does move fast, haven’t checked in since end of august, wow lol
> 
> Still on fence whether to keep res @ tony’s For Cruella.  Initial reviews were dismal considering the price IMO.
> 
> has anyone here visited after the opening night that can give any input?



Yes, I did.  Go:   HERE


----------



## FoxC63

sheila14 said:


> Where is the magic mirror pic at??



Behind the carousel at the entrance to “New Fantasyland.” All locations and images can be seen on the:   Halloween Magic Shot thread


----------



## FoxC63

CampbellzSoup said:


> Also there’s this new trend when people are *recording fireworks they leave their light on to their phones* which makes it insanely bright for people it’s probably one of the most self centered things I’ve ever seen...
> 
> First off theirs a *4K version on YouTube* if your heart wishes to watch it again.
> 
> Secondly your light ruins the ambience and mood for everyone in attendance...why do that?



THIS ^  

David Tubs recently wrote this article:  
 "The 10 Step Guide to Not Being a Jerk at WDW
Oddly recording devices and other obnoxious behaviors were not included.  I think he made a mistake and posted a rough draft!


----------



## FoxC63

CMNJ said:


> Sorry I was confusing it with the Christmas party as we’ve attended both the past two years. They used to do a Zero magic shot for the Christmas party by the Haunted Mansion this is it.
> View attachment 435574


What a cute photo!  I'm not sure why PhotoPass didn't include this magic shot considering Jack Skellington's leading role in the new firework show. 

Still, anyone can add images to their photos by removing the background...


Before / After


----------



## pkondz

FoxC63 said:


> Still, anyone can add images to their photos by removing the back ground...


Not anyone.
You can... I can... but I've found that most simply... can't.


----------



## FoxC63

scullylam said:


> I forgot to ask but is it true that for meeting Mickey they are not using normal photopass photographers?  A box camera thing is now in use?  Heard this is a very recent change for his meet and greet in the theater.
> 
> So if anyone has had their photo taken with the camera box thingy, how did it go?



There's a thread for that and DISer's have posted images from their trip.  The only one I know of is Tink that has the box at Town Square Theater.  I've not heard anything about Mickey.  Here's the link and I placed it on page 7 which is more up to date: 

https://www.disboards.com/threads/any-first-hand-reports-of-photo-pass-box-with-tink.3729284/page-7


----------



## FoxC63

*Update:  Disney Springs Halloween Backdrops *

Reservations are not required to visit the studio, and if you have Memory Maker or Memory Maker One Day, photos captured here are included as part of your entitlement!









The   MNSSHP Magic Shot  post has been updated with a link to these offerings.  You are only allowed to post 10 photos and I'm at my limit so I created a new *DISNEY SPRINGS Halloween* post, here's the direct link:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/magic-shots-current-listings.3619546/post-57932023


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Sorry, a couple of posts were removed as they reference sites that aren't permitted on the DIS.

The Mickey & Minnie automatic cameras were installed this past week from, reports.  Here's a site with more info:

https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/auto...eet-in-greet-at-town-square-in-magic-kingdom/


----------



## keishashadow

FoxC63 said:


> Yes, I did.  Go:   HERE



First off, I did a double take on your subsequent post there...was wondering why you were posting pics of CMs with Lotso lololol. Great costumes!

let me ask this...since you now know exactly what the party offered, would you still have booked it?


----------



## lovethattink

kwdw said:


> Okay - given a new traveling companion - we (well, just her!) need to do the allergy free trick-or-treating this year (avoiding tree nuts).  I saw the post with the picture of the treats available.  So - how's this work?  You ask the allergy free bag, then collect tokens at the regular trails and then go for treat pick up someplace else?  Do they give you more with more tokens - or do you just get a pre-set up bag?  Like - does it matter how many regular treat stands she collects tokens from?  I've been enough times that I don't spend much time with this activity normally as I don't need to gather a ton of candy - but my companion should experience it as it will be new to her.



Right. Get the blue bag.  Trick or treat for a coin. Sometimes the coins are at the beginning of the line,  sometimes at the candy. It seemed to vary each party. When you are done,  go to a redemption center and they'll fill up a bag for you based on the allergies.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

L

Grave diggers for anyone interested awesome awesome photo!


----------



## Dug720

lovethattink said:


> Right. Get the blue bag.  Trick or treat for a coin. Sometimes the coins are at the beginning of the line,  sometimes at the candy. It seemed to vary each party. When you are done,  go to a redemption center and they'll fill up a bag for you based on the allergies.



Also if allergies are specific to only one thing (for me peanuts and ingestion only), you can do a regular bag as well. I do both and offer the stuff I cannot eat to a family I encounter at my resort the next day.


----------



## FoxC63

keishashadow said:


> First off, I did a double take on your subsequent post there...was wondering why you were posting pics of CMs with Lotso lololol. Great costumes!
> 
> let me ask this...since you now know exactly what the party offered, would you still have booked it?



 Thanks!  We had a fun night in our costumes!

Re: Cruella's... a few things worth noting 
Last year my DIS friend and I had the desert party which offered both Fireworks & Parade, aka ParadeGate.  This year I wanted my husband and son to experience the parade from this prospective.  During the parade there were several characters out, someone just posted a few clips of them; Bowler Hat Guy, Queen of Hearts and on and on.  Those characters *never* came over to the flag pole.  We experienced this last year as well.

Unfortunately the food is just "okay" which is a shame given the price point.  Many bloggers boasted about one specific item in the hot food category, behold the Butternut Squash Ravioli...

which was just okay.  The other hot food items are deep fried and some covered in Tony's famous red sauce and it shouldn't be.  The cold offerings like the desserts, cheese, meat, crackers & breads are typical, nothing to write home about.

Which bring us to the beverages.  I'm allergic to alcohol, our 16 year old son obviously doesn't drink and there's no way my husband would walk around drunk so for us the price tag isn't just high, it's obnoxious.  Sadly I have to agree with the reviews I've read and I read a lot, it's not worth the price.

If you want to meet Cruella, go to Fantasyland where's she roaming.
If you want something cold to drink get it at a quick serve.
And if you want more bang for your buck stay with the desert party.  I enjoyed their offerings more.

Would I book this again for my family, no.
Neither would @Stratus22 - LINK


----------



## FoxC63

CampbellzSoup said:


> LView attachment 435872
> 
> Grave diggers for anyone interested awesome awesome photo!



I agree!  I love this photo of you guys!


----------



## scullylam

GADisneyDad14, thank you for the information!!!  It is making me rethink my plans on photopass and instead go “Old School” with using my own camera for photo ops.  But maybe do the party 1 day photopass offer.


----------



## sheila14

FWIW: arrived at 2pm, went to Town Theater ask for J&S line. Magic band was scanned, took my picture with their iPad and was given my Halloween band. I am the 5th family in line.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

scullylam said:


> GADisneyDad14, thank you for the information!!!  It is making me rethink my plans on photopass and instead go “Old School” with using my own camera for photo ops.  But maybe do the party 1 day photopass offer.



Totally totally worth it just make sure you stop at EVERY photopass location and make your money worth of it.


----------



## sherlockmiles

At party.  Just got in line for jack because we are having a little downpour at the moment.  Rain is lasting a longer than the one earlier, which was only 5minures.  There are about 6 groups in front of me.  Got party band before they let you into line.  They actually started Jack's line and giving out bands at 2 ( passholder entry time)


----------



## sheila14

sherlockmiles said:


> At party.  Just got in line for jack because we are having a little downpour at the moment.  Rain is lasting a longer than the one earlier, which was only 5minures.  There are about 6 groups in front of me.  Got party band before they let you into line.  They actually started Jack's line and giving out bands at 2 ( passholder entry time)


Hey sherlockmiles just met u in line. I had the pink headband on!!! Enjoy your party tonight.


----------



## lmkoons

Sorry if this is a repeat question but is there a certain time that the halloween overlays (PotC, Tea Cups & SpcMtn) begin on the party nights? Right now I have FPs booked for 4:30 and 5:30, but I'm wondering if I need to wait until 7pm to see the overlays.


----------



## sophy1996

lmkoons said:


> Sorry if this is a repeat question but is there a certain time that the halloween overlays (PotC, Tea Cups & SpcMtn) begin on the party nights? Right now I have FPs booked for 4:30 and 5:30, but I'm wondering if I need to wait until 7pm to see the overlays.



The reports are that the overlays start at 7.


----------



## Cinderella94

Hi, all! Been making my way through bits and pieces of this thread but have not read nearly every page. Going to our first Halloween party at the end of October and frankly am feeling overwhelmed. I am the planner in our Disney trips and love it, so this is a new feeling for me LOL. Does anyone have any general guidance for making a plan, order in which to attack things?
It's just me and my husband attending. Currently have Cruella's booked so planning to watch the second parade.  I do not want to spend a lot of time in character lines, would like to see maybe 1 or 2 just so we have some cute pics of a couple in their Halloween outfits.  Photopass pics will be a high priority, especially anything by Haunted Mansion because our costumes are HM themed. Won't make trick or treating a high priority either.  Would like to ride HM, PoTC, and Space at the least.  Any general tips are greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Cluelyss

Cinderella94 said:


> Hi, all! Been making my way through bits and pieces of this thread but have not read nearly every page. Going to our first Halloween party at the end of October and frankly am feeling overwhelmed. I am the planner in our Disney trips and love it, so this is a new feeling for me LOL. Does anyone have any general guidance for making a plan, order in which to attack things?
> It's just me and my husband attending. Currently have Cruella's booked so planning to watch the second parade.  I do not want to spend a lot of time in character lines, would like to see maybe 1 or 2 just so we have some cute pics of a couple in their Halloween outfits. Photopass pics will be a high priority, especially anything by Haunted Mansion because our costumes are HM themed. Won't make trick or treating a high priority either.  Would like to ride HM, PoTC, and Space at the least.  Any general tips are greatly appreciated!!


Hit HM (ride and photo ops) during the first parade. Avoid the rides with overlays early in the night, as many head to them right at 7. If you let us know which characters are a priority we can help form a plan for your night. Character lines are often shorter later in the night, but with planning to do  Cruella’s and the 2nd parade, you’ll have to hit characters early on, so I might suggest any that meet before official party start time (Dwarfs, Jack and Sally or Moana) if any of those interest you. Also don’t miss the Gravediggers M&G at the gazebo!


----------



## Cinderella94

Cluelyss said:


> Hit HM (ride and photo ops) during the first parade. Avoid the rides with overlays early in the night, as many head to them right at 7. If you let us know which characters are a priority we can help form a plan for your night. Character lines are often shorter later in the night, but with planning to do  Cruella’s and the 2nd parade, you’ll have to hit characters early on, so I might suggest any that meet before official party start time (Dwarfs, Jack and Sally or Moana) if any of those interest you. Also don’t miss the Gravediggers M&G at the gazebo!


Thank you very much!! I really appreciate this. When would you recommend doing Mickey at Town Square & and Donald & Daisy?


----------



## Alabama Minnie

Anyone else planning on attending the 10/14 (Columbus Day) Party. Since it's on a Monday we were hoping it wouldn't be as bad as the weekend ones? Never been before.


----------



## FoxC63

Cinderella94 said:


> Any general tips are greatly appreciated!!


You'll find a wealth of info on the 2018 Itinerary thread, here's a link:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/“...arty-–-strategy-and-itinerary-thread.3672288/


----------



## monique5

sheila14 said:


> Where is the magic mirror pic at??



*Fantasyland Castle Wall near Prince Charming Regal Carrousel 

Magic Shots - Info included in Post #1*


----------



## buteraa

CampbellzSoup said:


> LView attachment 435872
> 
> Grave diggers for anyone interested awesome awesome photo!


Where was this taken?  I for sure want that picture when we arrive in 12 short days!


----------



## MonaMN

Alabama Minnie said:


> Anyone else planning on attending the 10/14 (Columbus Day) Party. Since it's on a Monday we were hoping it wouldn't be as bad as the weekend ones? Never been before.


I haven’t been to the party that day but we did do a trip around that time a couple years ago... as it approached Columbus Day, it got much busier than the days prior... seems like a number of schools have a fall break in that timeframe.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

buteraa said:


> Where was this taken?  I for sure want that picture when we arrive in 12 short days!



The lovely @FoxC63 pointed me in the direction for this one it’s where Tiana usually meets in that gazebo!


----------



## DisneySOS

Wow, I had lots of reading to catch up on!  I still have a few questions I'm hoping someone can answer:

As far as the Magic Shot with the headless horseman outside - if we are arriving at the park for a 4pm entry will we still be able to get that shot? If not, what time does it end?  I really don't want to have to exit the park and come back in.

GraveDiggers - any specific times better to catch them? 

If planning on 2nd parade, which Hocus Pocus showtime is recommended?  I'm thinking first and last will be most crowded? But then the fireworks are at 10:15 so maybe everyone just stays there?  I'm torn on what to do. 

Haunted Mansion - We have a 5:30 FP, obviously the extra party stuff starts later - can we do that stuff w/o riding again if line is real long? I think I read we can just go to the entrance and exits?

Also, what time do the shops close on Main Street?  When I attended MVMCP, I spent so much time in front of an empty castle at the end of the night that all the shops were already closed.  I REALLY want the Amuck Cupcake!


----------



## Nathan Banks

Here was my costume for tonight’s party! Was so surprised by how nice everyone was. I know it’s not permitted in parks but when kids ask you for a photo I could not refuse them! I was even more shocked when the cast members over at the little mermaid trick or treat station asked for a picture too. Thought that was naughty of them!!  did everything I wanted and more


----------



## FoxC63

Nathan Banks said:


> Here was my costume for tonight’s party! Was so surprised by how nice everyone was. I know it’s not permitted in parks but when kids ask you for a photo I could not refuse them! I was even more shocked when the cast members over at the little mermaid trick or treat station asked for a picture too. Thought that was naughty of them!!  did everything I wanted and more



You look amazing!!!   No issue with your hook at security right?!


----------



## Nathan Banks

FoxC63 said:


> You look amazing!!!  No issue with your hook at security right?!



None at all, the hat set security off but not the hook, you were right


----------



## Alabama Minnie

Oh NO!  This was the only party night that works for us. Maybe I should go ahead and book the Dessert Party to help deal with the crowd. Just afraid it will interfere with the Parade. 


MonaMN said:


> I haven’t been to the party that day but we did do a trip around that time a couple years ago... as it approached Columbus Day, it got much busier than the days prior... seems like a number of schools have a fall break in that timeframe.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Alabama Minnie said:


> Anyone else planning on attending the 10/14 (Columbus Day) Party. Since it's on a Monday we were hoping it wouldn't be as bad as the weekend ones? Never been before.





Alabama Minnie said:


> Oh NO!  This was the only party night that works for us. Maybe I should go ahead and book the Dessert Party to help deal with the crowd. Just afraid it will interfere with the Parade.



We did the Friday party of Columbus Day weekend last year (and had a great party compared to a very crowded party just two Fridays before).

Last year, the Columbus Day parties were $89/$109/$99 (Thurs, Fri, Mon) and Fri didn’t have an AP/DVC discount.

We met a few folks around the resort/parks later that weekend who went to the Thursday party and were flaming mad at crowds, etc.  We had an excellent time Friday night and thought crowds were very manageable, it almost seemed like a night/day experience compared to ours.   I walked away thinking that we witnessed a prime example of how ticket costs can sometimes influence party crowds.

Monday was our last day so didn’t stay long enough to experience that party (our Fall Break is Thurs-Mon). 

This year they are $105/$115/$105 (Thurs,Fri,Mon) and all have an AP/DVC discount.

Not sure what any of that says about anything though, but I ultimately wouldn’t worry too much about it - a good plan and expectations always tends to trump specific conditions at any one party.

(Although I’m hoping for similar results on Friday as we had last year!!!)


----------



## Alabama Minnie

GADisneyDad14 said:


> We did the Friday party of Columbus Day weekend last year (and had a great party compared to a very crowded party just two Fridays before).
> 
> Last year, the Columbus Day parties were $89/$109/$99 (Thurs, Fri, Mon) and Fri didn’t have an AP/DVC discount.
> 
> We met a few folks around the resort/parks later that weekend who went to the Thursday party and were flaming mad at crowds, etc.  We had an excellent time Friday night and thought crowds were very manageable, it almost seemed like a night/day experience compared to ours.   I walked away thinking that we witnessed a prime example of how ticket costs can sometimes influence party crowds.
> 
> Monday was our last day so didn’t stay long enough to experience that party (our Fall Break is Thurs-Mon).
> 
> This year they are $105/$115/$105 (Thurs,Fri,Mon) and all have an AP/DVC discount.
> 
> Not sure what any of that says about anything though, but I ultimately wouldn’t worry too much about it - a good plan and expectations always tends to trump specific conditions at any one party.
> 
> (Although I’m hoping for similar results on Friday as we had last year!!!)


I guess we will just have to make the best of it since it' s our only option. We are going when the grandson has some days off from school and the parties worked-out that way. Have y'all done the Dessert Party with the reserved FW viewing? We will probably be leaving after FW with the 6 and 2 yr. old.


----------



## Pdollar88

FoxC63 said:


> *Update:  Disney Springs Halloween Backdrops *
> 
> Reservations are not required to visit the studio, and if you have Memory Maker or Memory Maker One Day, photos captured here are included as part of your entitlement!
> 
> View attachment 435837
> 
> View attachment 435833
> 
> View attachment 435834
> 
> View attachment 435835
> 
> The   MNSSHP Magic Shot  post has been updated with a link to these offerings.  You are only allowed to post 10 photos and I'm at my limit so I created a new *DISNEY SPRINGS Halloween* post, here's the direct link:
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/magic-shots-current-listings.3619546/post-57932023


OMG! I so hate I missed these. Suffering from severe Disney (and Not So Scary) withdrawal.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Alabama Minnie said:


> I guess we will just have to make the best of it since it' s our only option. We are going when the grandson has some days off from school and the parties worked-out that way. Have y'all done the Dessert Party with the reserved FW viewing? We will probably be leaving after FW with the 6 and 2 yr. old.



Yes, I did the Plaza Garden viewing dessert party with my 9 year old a few weeks ago.  I’m a big fan of the dessert party with little ones as it takes a bit of the worry off over finding a spot, what if one has to go to the bathroom, etc.  The garden is also a good place to “let the wiggles out” for little ones while waiting for the show.  

It’s definitely a splurge and wouldn’t appeal to everyone, but it has some benefit for our style.  

In full disclosure, I’m not necessarily a fan of the food but do these more for the reserved space.


----------



## conniehar90

Hi!  What are the disadvantages of the 2nd parade?  We will be there Sept 24th.  Mainly interested in rides, a few TOT stations, meeting the Gravediggers, Magic shots and the fireworks and parade.  Really not interested in other characters.   I thought the second parade would work best for us but the main page mentioned disadvantages for both parades.  We will arrive at 4 and plan to stay until close.  Thanks!


----------



## Alabama Minnie

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Yes, I did the Plaza Garden viewing dessert party with my 9 year old a few weeks ago.  I’m a big fan of the dessert party with little ones as it takes a bit of the worry off over finding a spot, what if one has to go to the bathroom, etc.  The garden is also a good place to “let the wiggles out” for little ones while waiting for the show.
> 
> It’s definitely a splurge and wouldn’t appeal to everyone, but it has some benefit for our style.
> 
> In full disclosure, I’m not necessarily a fan of the food but do these more for the reserved space.


I thought I read that the Plaza Garden viewing was a more direct-view of the castle than the other one? Is it also close to the side exit for leaving the park? I thought I heard this. Thanks for the help!


----------



## TheOneWithTheTriplets

DisneySOS said:


> As far as the Magic Shot with the headless horseman outside - if we are arriving at the park for a 4pm entry will we still be able to get that shot? If not, what time does it end?



I got mine around 12:40 after watching the midnight show and using the bathroom on the way out. They were still letting groups get in line at that time. I didn't see the shot running when we got in at 4 but wasn't looking for it as we wanted it after dark.



DisneySOS said:


> If planning on 2nd parade, which Hocus Pocus showtime is recommended? I'm thinking first and last will be most crowded? But then the fireworks are at 10:15 so maybe everyone just stays there? I'm torn on what to do.



We did the fireworks on the Liberty Square /Adventureland side of the partners statue. We were then able to hop into Frontierland for front row on the second parade. After parade, had time for a quick ToT, character meet, and hitchhiking ghost magic shot before getting a spot for the midnight stage show directly in front of the partners statue. It wasn't empty by any means but we had space between groups and people left enough room in front of us so my 5 year olds could see. I'd say that's the best show to do since the rest of the party has closed by then.

Can't help with your other questions.


----------



## DisneySOS

TheOneWithTheTriplets said:


> I'd say that's the best show to do since the rest of the party has closed by then.


Thanks for your input. I will make sure I get all my Halloween merchandise beforehand just in case the Emporium is closed by then.


----------



## FoxC63

Pdollar88 said:


> OMG! I so hate I missed these. Suffering from severe Disney (and Not So Scary) withdrawal.



I wonder if party goers can pre purchase the One Day MM Halloween Special at Town Square while visiting MK on a non party day and then activate it on the day of their party.  If this is possible then guests who plan on taking a leisure day at Disney Springs could get these backdrops prior to the party.  

*Is there anyone who has a MK day willing to ask? * That would really make this Special incredibly valuable and I have no doubt they will offer this during MVMCP too.


----------



## Daffodilmom21

MelOhioDis said:


> I’ll try to write a full report later but just a few things. We made this a full MK day and we’re at the park at 7:30am! I’m surprised we all made it! DD9 did so amazing all day!
> For the person who asked about Descendants Dance party, we stopped by for only a few minutes. It looked like a lot of fun! They had a couple random “Descendants” characters and were playing songs from all three movies. There were a lot of people dancing and singing, including adults! I’d recommend stopping by if you have a fan! My daughter didn’t dance because she doesn’t “dance in public” News to me since she’s been in dance and cheerleading for 5 years!!  She still really enjoyed it.
> 
> During the day the park was not crowded at all. We walked on a lot of rides. Even did Space Mountain twice! It definitely picked up once the party started. Waits were longer, but not too crazy. Lines for candy looked long but moved fast. We waited maybe 20 minutes for space mountain and 10 for tea cups.
> We did the dessert party. My fiancé and daughter loved this! The desserts were nothing special but yummy! I like that we got to try a lot of the special desserts! Wedding cake was really good! Our favorite was the pumpkin cheesecake brownie!! They also had cheeseburger egg rolls, cheese and fruit. We ate then did a few trick or treat stops then found our place in the garden. The hub was pretty packed by then. We found a great place on the back left rail. Plenty of room around us. My daughter was able to sit on the rail and we all saw jack clearly. Great show!
> We left through the front to try and get a closer spot for the show and saw that there was a ton of space on the curb right where Main Street curves into the hub. Right by the fountain. We had a great view of the show (that didn’t fully happen)and a spot for the parade. People quickly started filling in quickly after that.
> 
> That ended up being a lot longer then I thought!!
> I’ll try to do a full report when I can be on my laptop.



MelOhioDis, what time were you able to check in at the dessert party?  Seems like you had quite some time in between checking in, eating and the fireworks to experience a few other things.  We will be there next Tuesday, the 24th, and hoping to see 1st parade in Frontierland, make our way around back of castle to get to the dessert party.  Did you see anyone taking any desserts/goodies to go with them?  I would love to grab some treats and take them with us to the garden viewing section.  I know they do not give out to-go containers, but would anyone stop me if I took a plate to our table and transferred our goodies to my own container?  Not talking alot, something to snack on while waiting for fireworks to start.  Just got the dessert tickets for the reserved spot!


----------



## FoxC63

Daffodilmom21 said:


> Did you see anyone taking any desserts/goodies to go with them?  I would love to grab some treats and take them with us to the garden viewing section.  I know they do not give out to-go containers, but would anyone stop me if I took a plate to our table and transferred our goodies to my own container?  Not talking alot, something to snack on while waiting for fireworks to start.  Just got the dessert tickets for the reserved spot!



It was reported in 2017 that to go containers were available upon request but we brought our own last year (2018) at the Plaza dessert party.  My girlfriend brought collapsible and I brought Rubbermaid and a thermos, we had no issues filling up and getting a seat at the designated firework location to watch the show and eat our yum yums!


----------



## Cluelyss

Cinderella94 said:


> Thank you very much!! I really appreciate this. When would you recommend doing Mickey at Town Square & and Donald & Daisy?


I’d hit the ducks during the first parade and meet Mickey after the second parade. Have fun!!!


----------



## Daffodilmom21

FoxC63 said:


> It was reported in 2017 that to go containers were available upon request but we brought our own last year (2018) at the Plaza dessert party.  My girlfriend brought collapsible and I brought Rubbermaid and a thermos, we had no issues filling up and getting a seat at the designated firework location to watch the show and eat our yum yums!


That’s great. Was thinking of stopping by Michael’s craft store and grabbing one of the smaller cardboard bakery like boxes. Easy to carry in and can just throw it away. Thanks so much!!


----------



## CAPSLOCK

DisneySOS said:


> Also, what time do the shops close on Main Street? ...  I REALLY want the Amuck Cupcake!


Interested in this also... 
Any danger of it selling out by the end of the night?


----------



## FoxC63

DisneySOS said:


> I REALLY want the Amuck Cupcake!





CAPSLOCK said:


> Interested in this also...
> Any danger of it selling out by the end of the night?



Aug 30, 2019 Party,
Amuck, Amuck, Amuck Cupcake is available *Daily* at Main Street Bakery meaning it is not  a MNSSHP Speciality Treat. Treats do sell out so if you're interested in purchasing one get it first thing. When we were there, we stopped inside to purchase fresh coffee after the last show of Hocus Pocus and a few Main Street magic shots, so at 12:30 it was still open. 

According to WDW website, Main Street Bakery is open until 12:40am on party nights.


Here's the link to confirm your date:  HERE


----------



## DisneySOS

FoxC63 said:


> Aug 30, 2019 Party,
> Amuck, Amuck, Amuck Cupcake is available *Daily* at Main Street Bakery meaning it is not  a MNSSHP Speciality Treat. Treats do sell out so if you're interested in purchasing one get it first thing. When we were there, we stopped inside to purchase fresh coffee after the last show of Hocus Pocus and a few Main Street magic shots, so at 12:30 it was still open.
> 
> According to WDW website, Main Street Bakery is open until 12:40am on party nights.
> 
> Here's the link to confirm your date:  HERE


Thanks - after seeing the review I'd be worried about getting the food dye on my lips and tongue for the whole party.  Hopefully they'll have it at the end!


----------



## Stratus22

FoxC63 said:


> Thanks!  We had a fun night in our costumes!
> 
> Re: Cruella's... a few things worth noting
> Last year my DIS friend and I had the desert party which offered both Fireworks & Parade, aka ParadeGate.  This year I wanted my husband and son to experience the parade from this prospective.  During the parade there were several characters out, someone just posted a few clips of them; Bowler Hat Guy, Queen of Hearts and on and on.  Those characters *never* came over to the flag pole.  We experienced this last year as well.
> 
> Unfortunately the food is just "okay" which is a shame given the price point.  Many bloggers boasted about one specific item in the hot food category, behold the Butternut Squash Ravioli...
> View attachment 435890
> which was just okay.  The other hot food items are deep fried and some covered in Tony's famous red sauce and it shouldn't be.  The cold offerings like the desserts, cheese, meat, crackers & breads are typical, nothing to write home about.
> 
> Which bring us to the beverages.  I'm allergic to alcohol, our 16 year old son obviously doesn't drink and there's no way my husband would walk around drunk so for us the price tag isn't just high, it's obnoxious.  Sadly I have to agree with the reviews I've read and I read a lot, it's not worth the price.
> 
> If you want to meet Cruella, go to Fantasyland where's she roaming.
> If you want something cold to drink get it at a quick serve.
> And if you want more bang for your buck stay with the desert party.  I enjoyed their offerings more.
> 
> Would I book this again for my family, no.


I have to agree. I would not do this again.


----------



## Krios16!

Anyone have an update on merch (any sold out)? Specifically the Hocus Pocus Spirit Jersey, Magic band, and party exclusive pins?


----------



## mckennarose

Apparently I'm a walking contradiction this year!  Some may remember that I swore up and down that I was not going anywhere near WDW when SWGE opened....then I wound up with a trip for the exact weekend it opened!  We had a great time, in spite of hurricane Dorian cutting our trip short and we moved our MNSSHP party to the Friday before Labor Day (which was our original party date).  

After we got home we were immediately invited to go again with family who have a trip in October.  I wrote on here that we most likely won't be doing MNSSHP again....but guess what?  We are about 95% sure we ARE doing it again!  LOL!  However this time, our extended family will also be there; 9 adults and 7 children all of whom are doing the party.  If DH and I join them we will be a pack of 11 adults and 7 children and I'm feeling the pressure of helping them plan and escort them around.  Some of them have never done the party, and some have done the party but it's been years and everything is new.  I'll be seeing some of them on Friday to talk things over.  I'm sure DH and I will be off on our own a lot, and we will break into groups by family, but YIKES.... 18 of us trying to do things together?!   At a crowded MNSSHP?!  

The good news is that two of the adults have AP's and can get in early.  Another is DVC and she can get in early and take some family, so hopefully they will do the character meets early and be ready for rides, TOT, parade and shows later.  

Can someone remind me again of how many people a DVC member can take in at 2?  

Honestly, I'm kind of excited about doing the party again.  We also got reservations for Oga's but I'm not feeling excited for SWGE at all.  Because our trip got cut short a few weeks ago we never made it to SWGE.  Now that we're probably doing MNSSHP we're seriously considering not doing HS this time around either.   Is that crazy?  We're SW fans, but from what I'm hearing about SWGE it's a big shopping experience more than anything.  I know we'll spend a ton in Oga's because the drinks are expensive even though you can get only two.  It just doesn't seem worth it.....


----------



## Best Aunt

mckennarose said:


> Can someone remind me again of how many people a DVC member can take in at 2?



*Early Entry to the Park*
When attending this event, Members and their guests can enter Magic Kingdom park as early as 2:00 PM!
Simply present your valid Disney Vacation Club Membership Card and your event ticket at the main entrance touch points to take advantage of this benefit. Valid for the Member and up to 7 guests with tickets to this event—a total of 8 people.

I went to the DVC member website and searched for "not so scary."  The search result was for buying tickets but it had details.

I assume you must have a blue membership card (meaning you are entitled to all perks and benefits based on when you bought and the number of points you bought) but I do not know for sure.  If you don't have a blue card, you will need to research this further.

https://disneyvacationclub.disney.g...s/ticket-tour/mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween/


----------



## FoxC63

I didn't see very many reviews for Sept. 15th party and according to the:  MNSSHP Guest List thread  more DISers will be attending tonight.  Wishing you all a great party and hope to hear from you soon!


----------



## okw19

Please forgive me for not searching this thread for my questions, but I have spent the last week working and spending time with an ill loved one. 

We will be attending MNSSHP for the first time on Friday, 9/27. After reading easywdw's guides and a million other posts, I am still not confident in my planning. I have a family member in the hospice care and my mind is just all over the place.

Our priorities are Boo to You, fireworks, meeting Elvis Stitch, and doing the overlays for SM and Teacups. We will have to do some trick or treating as well and maybe meet Donald if we can.
Also wondering if we should pay to valet at Contemporary for easy exit or just rely on the resort bus to and from.

3:30-3:45 arrive at MK
4:00-5:30??? Get wristbands, treat bags, dinner
5:30 get in line for Stitch who starts meeting at 6:30
7:00-8:30 Sleepy Hollow snacks, ToT, Haunted Mansion
8:30 get spot in Frontierland for 9:15 parade - is this a good time?
9:40 find spot for Fireworks at 10:15
10:45-12 Space mountain, meet Donald & Daisy, Tea Cups
12:00 Hocus Pocus if the kid makes it until then

I feel helpless and like I'm forgetting something major. Is this plan overly ambitious or not enough?

Thank you in advance for any help and advice


----------



## lovethattink

FoxC63 said:


> I didn't see very many reviews for Sept. 15th party and according to the:  MNSSHP Guest List thread  more DISers will be attending tonight.  Wishing you all a great party and hope to hear from you soon!



We are attending tonight.


----------



## FoxC63

If this has been posted already so sorry but it's new news to me!

*Bubbling Cauldron Light-Up Popcorn Bucket – $17

A new Light-Up Popcorn Bucket is now available at Walt Disney World. As we continue to get closer and closer to Halloween, more and more Halloween merchandise is expected to debut, including popcorn buckets. While we found the Bubbling Cauldron Light-Up Popcorn Bucket in DinoLand at Disney’s Animal Kingdom, you’ll likely be able to find it around the parks soon! *
LINK


----------



## FoxC63

okw19 said:


> Please forgive me for not searching this thread for my questions, but I have spent the last week working and spending time with an ill loved one.
> 
> We will be attending MNSSHP for the first time on Friday, 9/27. After reading easywdw's guides and a million other posts, I am still not confident in my planning. I have a family member in the hospice care and my mind is just all over the place.
> 
> Our priorities are Boo to You, fireworks, meeting Elvis Stitch, and doing the overlays for SM and Teacups. We will have to do some trick or treating as well and maybe meet Donald if we can.
> Also wondering if we should pay to valet at Contemporary for easy exit or just rely on the resort bus to and from.
> 
> 3:30-3:45 arrive at MK
> 4:00-5:30??? Get wristbands, treat bags, dinner
> 5:30 get in line for Stitch who starts meeting at 6:30
> 7:00-8:30 Sleepy Hollow snacks, ToT, Haunted Mansion
> 8:30 get spot in Frontierland for 9:15 parade - is this a good time?
> 9:40 find spot for Fireworks at 10:15
> 10:45-12 Space mountain, meet Donald & Daisy, Tea Cups
> 12:00 Hocus Pocus if the kid makes it until then
> 
> I feel helpless and like I'm forgetting something major. Is this plan overly ambitious or not enough?
> 
> Thank you in advance for any help and advice



You should eat before you go.
3:30 arrive at MK
3:45- 4:10 Bypass:  Get wristbands, treat bags
4:10-4:20  Pick up free party exclusive Sorcerer of the Magic Kingdom card at Main Street Fire station. 

dinner - Where?
No Fast passes?

5:30-6:30 get in line for Stitch who starts meeting at 6:30
6:30-7:15  Donald & Daisy
7:15-7:30  Tea Cups
7:35-8:30  Sleepy Hollow snacks, Haunted Mansion
8:30 get spot in Frontierland for 9:15 parade
9:40 find spot for Fireworks at 10:15
10:45-12 Space mountain, meet , Tea Cups - Meet who?
12:00 Hocus Pocus if the kid makes it until then

 Just two people?


----------



## okw19

FoxC63 said:


> You should eat before you go.
> 3:30 arrive at MK
> 3:45- 4:10 Bypass:  Get wristbands, treat bags
> 4:10-4:20  Pick up free party exclusive Sorcerer of the Magic Kingdom card at Main Street Fire station.
> 
> dinner - Where?
> No Fast passes?
> 
> 5:30-6:30 get in line for Stitch who starts meeting at 6:30
> 6:30-7:15  Donald & Daisy
> 7:15-7:30  Tea Cups
> 7:35-8:30  Sleepy Hollow snacks, Haunted Mansion
> 8:30 get spot in Frontierland for 9:15 parade
> 9:40 find spot for Fireworks at 10:15
> 10:45-12 Space mountain, meet , Tea Cups - Meet who?
> 12:00 Hocus Pocus if the kid makes it until then
> 
> Tea Cups Twice? Just two people?



We would probably just grab something at CHH or Pecos.. we have FP for Epcot that morning and I will try to book one for MK after we use those.
We have 3 adults and one child
Just want to hit tea cups once
May use any free time to try more party snacks.


----------



## FoxC63

Love my Villains!!!

*Limited Edition Disney Villain Cases* at Otterbox . com - LINK

This is what popped up on my screen when I took a look at the new designs! 


$59.99 



Thanks Blog Mickey


----------



## FoxC63

okw19 said:


> We would probably just grab something at CHH or Pecos.. we have FP for Epcot that morning and I will try to book one for MK after we use those.
> We have 3 adults and one child
> Just want to hit tea cups once
> May use any free time to try more party snacks.



Just a quick note, currently Mickey & Minnie are meeting together at Town Square Theater as part of a Celebration.  This will end on Sept 30th.  We did this meet and it was wonderful.  Not sure when we'll see them together again.


----------



## Cluelyss

Best Aunt said:


> *Early Entry to the Park*
> When attending this event, Members and their guests can enter Magic Kingdom park as early as 2:00 PM!
> Simply present your valid Disney Vacation Club Membership Card and your event ticket at the main entrance touch points to take advantage of this benefit. Valid for the Member and up to 7 guests with tickets to this event—a total of 8 people.
> 
> I went to the DVC member website and searched for "not so scary."  The search result was for buying tickets but it had details.
> 
> I assume you must have a blue membership card (meaning you are entitled to all perks and benefits based on when you bought and the number of points you bought) but I do not know for sure.  If you don't have a blue card, you will need to research this further.
> 
> https://disneyvacationclub.disney.g...s/ticket-tour/mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween/


Yes, the early entry is a blue card member perk only.


----------



## Redfraggle19

Going to tonight's party and based on my 5 year old having a harder time this trip trying to retool my plans.  If we watch the 830 Hocus pocus show can we just stay in that same spot for the parade??


----------



## Best Aunt

okw19 said:


> We would probably just grab something at CHH or Pecos.. we have FP for Epcot that morning and I will try to book one for MK after we use those.
> We have 3 adults and one child
> Just want to hit tea cups once
> May use any free time to try more party snacks.



Pecos Bill was pretty crowded during first MNSSHP.  If you are just as happy at CHH and plan to eat before it closes at 8:00 you might want to choose that.  (Pecos has special party-only stuff which may add to the crowd.)

The line for the wedding cake was pretty long.   Starbucks can be slow going as well.  Maybe think about other places that have party snacks if you don’t have your heart set on those.


----------



## FoxC63

*Another reason to add Disney Springs to your plans...*

I recently posted about Disney Springs PhotosPass Studio:   Halloween Backdrops
well *Sephora* at Disney Springs is now offering *Halloween Makeovers*


We expect makeover over appointments at Sephora’s Disney Springs location to book up quickly so reserve your spot today. Reservations can be made by calling: 
Call (407) 560-9159.

*REPOST - Hopefully a cool fellow DISer will step up and find out!*
I wonder if party goers can pre purchase the One Day MM Halloween Special at Town Square while visiting MK on a non party day and then activate it on the day of their party. If this is possible then guests who plan on taking a leisure day at Disney Springs could get these backdrops prior to the party.

*Is there anyone who has a MK day willing to ask? *That would really make this Special incredibly valuable and I have no doubt they will offer this during MVMCP too.


----------



## FoxC63




----------



## sheila14

Going to the party tonight using my party pass. I have my plans on who I want to meet. If anyone has questions, ask and let’s see if I can help.


----------



## bitty246

Our party is this Sunday!!! We fly out at zero dark thirty tomorrow am and I'm so ready!!! Anyone want to critique my very loose schedule?

Arrive at MK 3:30pm
Through Gates at 4:00pm
Go quickly through Bypass (no photos here)
SDMT FP 4:15pm
1-3 Fantasyland rides/ Meets in the 10-15 min wait range (Dumbo, Barnstormer, Little Mermaid, Sideshow)
Many Adventures of WTP FP arrive between 5:00 and 5:20 (4:20-5:20pm)
*Splash Mountain FP arrive between 5:50 and 6:00pm (5:25 -6:00pm)
POTC arrive around 6:30pm
Haunted Mansion arrive between 7:00- 7:15pm
Cadaver Dans 7:45pm
Grave Diggers Meet 8:15pm
Boo To You 9:15pm
Move to Hub/ Main St.
Not So Spooky Spectacular 10:15pm
Hocus Pocus Villain Spelltacular 10:45pm

*Not 100% committed to this FP. Could change depending on what the rest of the family wants to do. Plan to spend majority of party back in Frontier Land/ Liberty Square for Haunted Mansion, Dapper Dans, Grave Diggers Headless Horseman, see first parade then head to Hub/ Main Street (Casey's?) for fireworks and then Hocus Pocus Spelltacular? Will tag team food and t-o-t while waiting for parades and shows. After the 10:45 Spelltacular, will likely head out of park, but may hit Tomorrowland for Elvis Stitch and/or Space Mountain. or Magic shots. Will hopefully get Headless Horseman shot on way out.


----------



## okw19

FoxC63 said:


> Just a quick note, currently Mickey & Minnie are meeting together at Town Square Theater as part of a Celebration.  This will end on Sept 30th.  We did this meet and it was wonderful.  Not sure when we'll see them together again.





Best Aunt said:


> Pecos Bill was pretty crowded during first MNSSHP.  If you are just as happy at CHH and plan to eat before it closes at 8:00 you might want to choose that.  (Pecos has special party-only stuff which may add to the crowd.)
> 
> The line for the wedding cake was pretty long.   Starbucks can be slow going as well.  Maybe think about other places that have party snacks if you don’t have your heart set on those.


Thank you both for your feedback! We will try to do Mickey and Minnie if time allows. I will plan to eat before 5:30 at CHH, and prioritize my snacks.


----------



## Flamingomo

Anyone have pictures with their M&G's? Would love to see them, especially Jack and Sally!


----------



## Cluelyss

Redfraggle19 said:


> Going to tonight's party and based on my 5 year old having a harder time this trip trying to retool my plans.  If we watch the 830 Hocus pocus show can we just stay in that same spot for the parade??


Assuming you are watching in the hub, yes, just make sure you’re on the curb so you’ll be in position for the parade. Your show view will be off to the side a bit, but then you won’t have to move or worry about the space filling in between you and the curb.


----------



## FoxC63

okw19 said:


> Thank you both for your feedback! We will try to do Mickey and Minnie if time allows. I will plan to eat before 5:30 at CHH, and prioritize my snacks.



This from WDW website:


A closer look at the times..


This must be a mistake.  I thought they were meeting together during the day up to 5:30pm, then Vampire Mickey starts meeting at 7pm at this location.
We meet them at 4:10 on our party night so I can't comment any further.  

Anyone meet them together during party hours? 7-12pm?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

mckennarose said:


> Apparently I'm a walking contradiction this year!  Some may remember that I swore up and down that I was not going anywhere near WDW when SWGE opened....then I wound up with a trip for the exact weekend it opened!  We had a great time, in spite of hurricane Dorian cutting our trip short and we moved our MNSSHP party to the Friday before Labor Day (which was our original party date).
> 
> After we got home we were immediately invited to go again with family who have a trip in October.  I wrote on here that we most likely won't be doing MNSSHP again....but guess what?  We are about 95% sure we ARE doing it again!  LOL!  However this time, our extended family will also be there; 9 adults and 7 children all of whom are doing the party.  If DH and I join them we will be a pack of 11 adults and 7 children and I'm feeling the pressure of helping them plan and escort them around.  Some of them have never done the party, and some have done the party but it's been years and everything is new.  I'll be seeing some of them on Friday to talk things over.  I'm sure DH and I will be off on our own a lot, and we will break into groups by family, but YIKES.... 18 of us trying to do things together?!   At a crowded MNSSHP?!
> 
> The good news is that two of the adults have AP's and can get in early.  Another is DVC and she can get in early and take some family, so hopefully they will do the character meets early and be ready for rides, TOT, parade and shows later.
> 
> Can someone remind me again of how many people a DVC member can take in at 2?
> 
> Honestly, I'm kind of excited about doing the party again.  We also got reservations for Oga's but I'm not feeling excited for SWGE at all.  Because our trip got cut short a few weeks ago we never made it to SWGE.  Now that we're probably doing MNSSHP we're seriously considering not doing HS this time around either.   Is that crazy?  We're SW fans, but from what I'm hearing about SWGE it's a big shopping experience more than anything.  I know we'll spend a ton in Oga's because the drinks are expensive even though you can get only two.  It just doesn't seem worth it.....



1) YES - you want to do SWGE.  I’m not a SW person at all and can barely spell Batuu - but I enjoyed it quite a bit.   Take advantage of the crazy long EEMHs if possible or go at night.  Beautiful.  

2) I did a group of 12 this summer, 8 adults and 4 children, ages 2-70’s.  All of my prior travels had been just my family of four or just me and the kids, so this was WAY out of my comfort zone.  I was the unofficial “planner” of the group.  On our MK day, any thoughts I had on “staying together” quickly vanished - it just isn’t possible.  I eventually took the attitude of “y’all are all adults and can figure this out.... we’ll meet at XX for fireworks or to eat... but otherwise you’re on your own!”  We ended up split up quite a bit.  Didn’t make for great group/family together time, but did make for keeping me sane.  

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## jannalynn_11

This thread contains so much good information we used!!!  We attended the party this past Friday the 13th.  We had a very specific plan of attack and it worked to perfection, we even were able to add some things in on the fly.  We had 4 adults (1 in a wheelchair, last minute knee injury during our trip) & 2 kids (age 9 & 6).  We purposefully stayed away from Main Street except right at 4:00 to avoid crowds & thought the crowds elsewhere were very light, loved it!  Times below are approximate but pretty spot on since I tracked us using our PhotoPass time stamps.  We did not make trick or treat stops a priority but we were pleasantly surprised at how many we did/could have done, & it made the kids happy so that was good.  Here is what we did (long post alert):

-Got there super early (didn't do a park that day), around 3:00, since we were in front of the line, we were in the shade, which was VERY nice; we were first in line at the party turnstiles, let in at 3:45 & got bands
-Me & kids went through bypass & did photos & picked up treat bags; 1 adult went to Emporium & felt super VIP being let in special shopping area; other 2 adults went to Starbucks for coffee & Amuck cupcake (amazing & very rich; it did stain our mouths but went away quickly also); all posed for castle pics
-Big Thunder 4:30 (posted & actual about 15 min wait)
-Splash Mtn FP for 4-5 at 4:45; posted wait 40 min
-Peter pan meet (not planned but no line, we literally walked up & waited for 1 family & met him)
-7DMT FP for 5-6 at 5:15; posted wait 40 min
-Hit Friar's Nook (half of us) & Pinocchio's (other half); we all ate inside Pinocchio's, it was empty & they were in the process of closing at 6 to change to a treat station, which was cool to sit & watch while eating
-Dumbo & Barnstormer rides (walked on both)
-Big Top Souvenirs killing time waiting for 7:00
-Little Mermaid ride (walked on)
-Half lined up for Ariel/Eric meet about 6:45-7, they came out at 7 & met us at 7:25; other half of us went to middle of Fantasyland near carousel to wait & find Cruella, she came out at 7 from somewhere and we interacted with her about 7:05 (near Friar's Nook); did the magic mirror magic shot at 7:15
-Belle/Gaston were entertaining & lots of laughing when we walked by there
-Rode carousel (walk on) & Peter pan (15-20 min wait); treat stop in the middle of the line was a nice bonus
-Hit Tangled bathrooms, thought the lantern photopass photo was cool; actually saw a kid dressed as the lantern taking a photo with the lantern, which was awesome; very cool costume idea
-Haunted Mansion was amazing outside & in during the party; posted wait 40 min, we probably only waited about 30 min but it was exciting & fun and didn't feel that long due to this; ride photo 8:40
-Half of our group stopped at Aloha Isle about 9 (no line, likely due to parade starting at 9:15); other half did country bears treat stop 3 times in a row while waiting for the others to sit/rest/snack (just walked in & through & back around haha; the cast members were laughing at us & didn't care at all); Frontierland still had plenty of spots for parade viewing at 9, did get more crowded right at 9:10-9:15 but not awful
-Pirates at 9:30 (posted wait 20 minutes, we essentially walked on); live actors in line & ride were awesome and very spot on
-Walked through Adventureland & into hub, street was practically empty about 9:45; grabbed a street spot (very close to the curb on the Adventureland side) essentially even with the Partners statue; fireworks at 10:15; maybe we were a little too close, but still great; had an excellent view of Jack Skellington on stage as well as castle projections and it was so good; fireworks & music were a little lacking to me (as others have said)
-Stayed in that same spot but moved up about 10 feet and got the corner of the tape where the hub street meets parade route from Liberty Square; watched 10:45 Hocus Pocus from there (abbreviated show due to rain at the end of fireworks; was still a great show & honestly would have been happy if that was the whole show haha); had an amazing front row view of the parade that the kids are still talking about
-Me & the kids immediately went under the rope and followed the end of the parade; the kids felt like they were in the parade & it was a super cool experience; followed it around the hub & cut through to Tomorrowland bridge & got in line for Space Mtn about 11:50; ride photo 12:10
-Walked towards the exit to meet up with the rest of our group and made it almost to the end of Main St as the 12:00 Hocus Pocus was ending, so beat the crowds out of the park; the monorail line was already insane though; luckily we had valet parked at Contemporary so we walked over there and got out of dodge before any traffic

So 11 rides in the end, including all headliners, and very little (if any waiting), which was awesome!!  100% will do the party again; already looking forward to next year!!


----------



## sheila14

So not to spoil any party plans but if you really want to meet jack n sally I would say get in line very early. Right now there are about 7 families total waiting.


----------



## GBBTomorrow

I was able to get a reservation at Be Our Guest at 1:45 on a party day. I have an AP, but my friend will just have her party ticket, so we won't be able to get into the park until the 2:00 DVC time. What do you think? Do I need to cancel this reservation, or do you think they  would still let us in once we're able to get into the park and back to Fantasyland?


----------



## Cluelyss

GBBTomorrow said:


> I was able to get a reservation at Be Our Guest at 1:45 on a party day. I have an AP, but my friend will just have her party ticket, so we won't be able to get into the park until the 2:00 DVC time. What do you think? Do I need to cancel this reservation, or do you think they  would still let us in once we're able to get into the park and back to Fantasyland?


 You generally have a 15 minute grace period on reservations, so I would say just hoof it there as soon as you get in. And keep checking for a slightly later time.... I bet you’ll find one the day or two before your trip!


----------



## hereforthechurros

Here for tonight’s party. MK crowds were super low when I arrived around 2:30 pm. Hope it stays that way! 

Any word on if the snake eye treat is available yet? I walked by storybook treats but didn’t see any signage. It’s not listed on the map either so I’m thinking no. 

It’s super hot, hoping it cools down once the sun sets. If anyone else is here tonight, have fun!


----------



## sheila14

hereforthechurros said:


> Here for tonight’s party. MK crowds were super low when I arrived around 2:30 pm. Hope it stays that way!
> 
> Any word on if the snake eye treat is available yet? I walked by storybook treats but didn’t see any signage. It’s not listed on the map either so I’m thinking no.
> 
> It’s super hot, hoping it cools down once the sun sets. If anyone else is here tonight, have fun!


I agree that it is hot and so far crowds are not bad. Hopefully the heat will keep the foolish mortals away!!!!


----------



## Cluelyss

hereforthechurros said:


> Here for tonight’s party. MK crowds were super low when I arrived around 2:30 pm. Hope it stays that way!
> 
> Any word on if the snake eye treat is available yet? I walked by storybook treats but didn’t see any signage. It’s not listed on the map either so I’m thinking no.
> 
> It’s super hot, hoping it cools down once the sun sets. If anyone else is here tonight, have fun!


 If it’s a party exclusive treat, which I believe it is, don’t expect to see signs before 7 PM.  I don’t expect that they will re-print the maps to add it once it’s available, so I wouldn’t go by that.  They’ll likely put out a new batch of maps once the showtimes change in October, and may add it then. Have fun!!!


----------



## mckennarose

GADisneyDad14 said:


> 1) YES - you want to do SWGE.  I’m not a SW person at all and can barely spell Batuu - but I enjoyed it quite a bit.   Take advantage of the crazy long EEMHs if possible or go at night.  Beautiful.
> 
> 2) I did a group of 12 this summer, 8 adults and 4 children, ages 2-70’s.  All of my prior travels had been just my family of four or just me and the kids, so this was WAY out of my comfort zone.  I was the unofficial “planner” of the group.  On our MK day, any thoughts I had on “staying together” quickly vanished - it just isn’t possible.  I eventually took the attitude of “y’all are all adults and can figure this out.... we’ll meet at XX for fireworks or to eat... but otherwise you’re on your own!”  We ended up split up quite a bit.  Didn’t make for great group/family together time, but did make for keeping me sane.
> 
> GOOD LUCK!


Thanks for your input on SWGE!  I was getting a little blah about it but I still have the Oga's reservation.  It's for 5pm so we would be there closer to evening and I did hear it looks really cool at night.  

Re: large family WDW trips.... we have done them a few times over the years and we usually do split up and do our own thing and meet up for certain parks or times.  This time the "meet up" is the MNSSHP where everyone will be together.  Unfortunately I'm the one with the most knowledge of the party, but I'm hoping to share some of that with them on Friday.  At least a rundown of the times for shows and parade and where we most likely will be watching them from and leave it at that and NOT volunteer to organize more.  The only ones from my immediate family will be one of my DD's and her DH and I can see us 4 being together most of the night.  One good thing for them is that most of them are staying DVC at BLT so they can walk over and will probably go early for the DVC entry.  We're offsite again and will Uber or Lyft again to BLT or CR for the party. 

Fingers crossed it goes well!  You're absolutely right about needing space and splitting up for sanity!


----------



## Cinderella94

Krios16! said:


> Anyone have an update on merch (any sold out)? Specifically the Hocus Pocus Spirit Jersey, Magic band, and party exclusive pins?


I'm wondering about this, too.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Cluelyss said:


> If it’s a party exclusive treat, which I believe it is, don’t expect to see signs before 7 PM.  I don’t expect that they will re-print the maps to add it once it’s available, so I wouldn’t go by that.  They’ll likely put out a new batch of maps once the showtimes change in October, and may add it then. Have fun!!!


I believe it is party exclusive. I swing by again tonight to see if it’s available and report back. 

Pirates is 30 minutes which is higher than I’d like but seems everywhere is crowded right at 7 Pm.


----------



## happypaws

Went last night and it seemed like the low crowds at the beginning of the month are done.  Very crowded.  Lines for candy were quite long, but orderly and fast.  Rides, characters, food stands and photo ops also had very long lines.  The hub for fireworks felt like a regular fireworks sized crowd.  I definitely saw the Hocous Pocus jersey but I didn’t really shop so not sure about the rest of the merch. I got the sleepy hallow pumpkin ice cream sundae  and it lived up to my expectations.  Overall a good night despite crowds.


----------



## sheila14

I also felt it was crowded for a Tuesday night. I did not ToT until after 9pm and yes some spots were more generous than others. Pirates and Dwarfs ride was busy all night at least 30 minutes or more. After the fireworks it was impossible to get in line for characters. One more party then time for home. I will update later this week.


----------



## sheila14

I was just informed from our bus driver that the party was sold out last night cast members received a text message about it?? I wonder if true?


----------



## Krios16!

sheila14 said:


> I was just informed from our bus driver that the party was sold out last night cast members received a text message about it?? I wonder if true?


I will be there on Friday also. From what I heard the party was sold out but I'm not sure how true that statement is since it was not from Disney directly. I watched a live stream (I have watched almost every party lol) and this one seems very crowed. Also I have heard that Tuesday parties seem to be more crowed this year than weekend parties. Not sure if people arriving on Saturday or Sunday want to do it during the week thinking that the weekend will be crowded or everyone is following tips about the Tuesday parties but we shall see.


----------



## DizMinMouse

keishashadow said:


> Tried the search function but not working.  The thread does move fast, haven’t checked in since end of august, wow lol
> 
> Still on fence whether to keep res @ tony’s For Cruella.  Initial reviews were dismal considering the price IMO.
> 
> has anyone here visited after the opening night that can give any input?


I really enjoyed Cruella’s. It felt like an oasis from the hectic Halloween party. Cruella was amazing. She made us feel like we were special guests at her party but she still yelled in a funny Cruella-like manner. There were more savory items at this party than the fireworks dessert party. I especially liked the meatballs, fried mozzarella, pizza flatbread, & cold cuts. There were small rolls so I made cold cut sandwiches b/c that’s how I roll lol. I had a few glasses of Prosecco as well from the bar. For me, I was already tired so I really enjoyed having a place to sit down & relax for a little while. I also liked not having to stalk a parade spot. The parade view from the flagpole area is awesome. I would definitely do this party again. It was just a really good time.


----------



## Marionnette

sheila14 said:


> I was just informed from our bus driver that the party was sold out last night cast members received a text message about it?? I wonder if true?


I don’t know if it’s true or not but it certainly felt like it. I was so fed up with the crowds that I left early. This was the last time that I do MNSSHP. While the Halloween Extras were a nice touch, the crowds just made it difficult to enjoy being there.


----------



## Best Aunt

sheila14 said:


> I was just informed from our bus driver that the party was sold out last night cast members received a text message about it?? I wonder if true?





Krios16! said:


> I will be there on Friday also. From what I heard the party was sold out but I'm not sure how true that statement is since it was not from Disney directly.



I was at the first party last year.  As I recall, there was a big sign out front stating that the party had sold out.


----------



## Nicolemarie85

sheila14 said:


> I did not ToT until after 9pm


What does ToT mean? Thanks! Tried searching it and could only find Tower of Terror but I know that’s not what everyone is saying.


----------



## ali_in_al

Nicolemarie85 said:


> What does ToT mean? Thanks! Tried searching it and could only find Tower of Terror but I know that’s not what everyone is saying.


Trick or treat


----------



## lovethattink

Nicolemarie85 said:


> What does ToT mean? Thanks! Tried searching it and could only find Tower of Terror but I know that’s not what everyone is saying.



Trick or treat


----------



## GADisneyDad14

It appears the magical first two weeks of September have come and gone, so now back to our regularly scheduled 'too crowded' programming, for better or worse.  (That's more meant as a joke, not meant to downplay anyone's experiences or reports)

I went to the Friday 9/21 party last year and was barking about that one similar to some of the posts above, vs prior years where I had been able to go during the first 1-2 weeks of Sept. 

Will be interesting to watch as the season continues to unfold.


----------



## lovethattink

We took my elderly mom last night.  It was her first party in many years. I think my oldest was in 2nd grade the last time she went and he's 25 years old now.

It was the most crowded party I've been to this year. We accomplished the least.

Right around 7pm, the ToT line at Cosmic Rays extended out to Auntie Gravities. It moved fast though.

We rented a wheelchair for Mom. Skooters were all sold out before 6pm. They were taking names for a waiting list. We rented a regular wheel chair, which was available.  My mom is very small and frail so she was easy to push. She's glad she had it since she can't stand in one place long,  or sit on the curb.

We decided to hit the main things with her. Castle show, fireworks,  and parade. In addition, we got 3 trick or treat stops and rode potc.

There were no candy meisers last night.  Our bags were filled at those 3 stops.  Handfuls of candy!

The only thing I wished there had been more time for is Photopass stops. Ds (15) and my mom stopped at one while we held their place for the parade.

I had a Lot-so burger for dinner.  It was my 2nd time having one.  1st time,  there was the strawberry bacon sauce oozing out of the bun. And it was messy, but phenomenal. Tasted like a gormet burger you'd find at a better restaurant.  Last night's burger disappointed a bit. The brie fondue was oozing out the time, but it had very little strawberry bacon sauce. A good balance between the brie and strawberry bacon sauce is needed. The 2 flavors really complement each other.

We stayed the entire length of the party to accomplish what we did.

Only waited a few minutes for a ferry back to the TTC. That surprised me. 2 ferries were running.


----------



## Krios16!

GADisneyDad14 said:


> It appears the magical first two weeks of September have come and gone, so now back to our regularly scheduled 'too crowded' programming, for better or worse.  (That's more meant as a joke, not meant to downplay anyone's experiences or reports)
> 
> I went to the Friday 9/21 party last year and was barking about that one similar to some of the posts above, vs prior years where I had been able to go during the first 1-2 weeks of Sept.
> 
> Will be interesting to watch as the season continues to unfold.


I was at 9/21 party last year too! As I recall it was pretty crowded also. We shall see this Friday (wishful thinking) crowds will be lighter than Tuesday. Lol


----------



## blrem

Last night at the party was miserable - never again!  This had been our favorite party last year.  It felt like they over-sold it this year.  The crowds were insane.  We waited 10-20 minutes at treat stops and they gave out very little.  Our bags were 1/4 filled after 4 stops and we refused to wait in line all night after that for a few pieces of candy.  If you need allergy chips, forget it.  We received only one per stop and they gave out one little piece of Wurther's or one little bag of gummies, etc. per chip.  That bag was literally empty after turning in our chips.  We asked for a "craft" item at the allergy stand and was told no - they were only for someone who couldn't eat anything at all.  We waited over 20 minutes for a photo with the black iron wagon after riding Haunted Mansion.  We skipped the first parade as people were saving spots from 6 pm on and we couldn't handle fighting the crowds.  Waited in line another 15-20 minutes to purchase a snack.  After the fireworks we went to ride Space Mountain....so did the rest of the park.  We rode the People Mover instead.  Was able to ride Space with only a 10 min wait at 11pm though.  Then tried to see last parade - we were 5 rows back and had very obstructed view.  Please note we were in the park by 4pm.  At that time there were no crowds but most party things didn't start until 7pm so didn't do us much good.  We ever made it to POTC nor did we do any character meet and greets.  We limped out in huge crowds just before midnight.  And for this we paid $168 for 2 people with tax.  DONE with this party.  BTW the fireworks and parade were very good - loved the new fireworks show - and Space Mountain in complete darkness was the best.  Beyond that though, the rest was not enjoyable due to the immense crowds and gridlock it created.


----------



## evlaina

The extra crowds from last night could also be due to hurricane Dorian people pushing their trip back, their parties would be moved back too.


----------



## FoxC63

lovethattink said:


> We took my elderly mom last night.  It was her first party in many years. I think my oldest was in 2nd grade the last time she went and he's 25 years old now.



That's awesome you took your mom.  What did she think of the party, did she enjoy herself?


----------



## ali_in_al

blrem said:


> Last night at the party was miserable - never again!  This had been our favorite party last year.  It felt like they over-sold it this year.  The crowds were insane.  We waited 10-20 minutes at treat stops and they gave out very little.  Our bags were 1/4 filled after 4 stops and we refused to wait in line all night after that for a few pieces of candy.  If you need allergy chips, forget it.  We received only one per stop and they gave out one little piece of Wurther's or one little bag of gummies, etc. per chip.  That bag was literally empty after turning in our chips.  We asked for a "craft" item at the allergy stand and was told no - they were only for someone who couldn't eat anything at all.  We waited over 20 minutes for a photo with the black iron wagon after riding Haunted Mansion.  We skipped the first parade as people were saving spots from 6 pm on and we couldn't handle fighting the crowds.  Waited in line another 15-20 minutes to purchase a snack.  After the fireworks we went to ride Space Mountain....so did the rest of the park.  We rode the People Mover instead.  Was able to ride Space with only a 10 min wait at 11pm though.  Then tried to see last parade - we were 5 rows back and had very obstructed view.  Please note we were in the park by 4pm.  At that time there were no crowds but most party things didn't start until 7pm so didn't do us much good.  We ever made it to POTC nor did we do any character meet and greets.  We limped out in huge crowds just before midnight.  And for this we paid $168 for 2 people with tax.  DONE with this party.  BTW the fireworks and parade were very good - loved the new fireworks show - and Space Mountain in complete darkness was the best.  Beyond that though, the rest was not enjoyable due to the immense crowds and gridlock it created.


Thanks for your report. I'm sorry it was such a bust - wonder if it was really sold out?


----------



## FoxC63

ali_in_al said:


> Thanks for your report. I'm sorry it was such a bust - wonder if it was really sold out?



How does one tell if a party is sold out especially since some guests are using the Unlimited Party Pass?   Typically DISers post the "I'm Sorry Folks..." sign or Disney's Event Calendar with "Sold Out" written on it.  So far no one has posted either. 



This was the main topic we discussed when the Pass was announced.


----------



## vinotinto

Maybe I misunderstood, but I thought that this year, the only party that can "sell out" is October 31st. All the other parties are included in the "party pass" and won't have a sell-out point.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

vinotinto said:


> Maybe I misunderstood, but I thought that this year, the only party that can "sell out" is October 31st. All the other parties are included in the "party pass" and won't have a sell-out point.



Parties can still "sell out" for someone looking to buy a single-event tickets.  The party pass will let you in even if single-event tickets for that particular night are sold out. 

And yes, the party pass isn't valid on 10/31.


----------



## sheila14

vinotinto said:


> Maybe I misunderstood, but I thought that this year, the only party that can "sell out" is October 31st. All the other parties are included in the "party pass" and won't have a sell-out point.


Like I said in my post our bus driver this morning stated that all cast members received a text that the party was sold out last night but no where can it be found on the internet to confirm this.


----------



## okw19

For what it is worth, I saw several cast member friends of mine were at the party last night. I believe on certain nights they discount tickets for CMs. So that may have contributed to crowds.


----------



## FoxC63

blrem said:


> Last night at the party was miserable - never again!  This had been our favorite party last year.  It felt like they over-sold it this year.  The crowds were insane.  We waited 10-20 minutes at treat stops and they gave out very little.  Our bags were 1/4 filled after 4 stops and we refused to wait in line all night after that for a few pieces of candy.  If you need allergy chips, forget it.  We received only one per stop and they gave out one little piece of Wurther's or one little bag of gummies, etc. per chip.  That bag was literally empty after turning in our chips.  We asked for a "craft" item at the allergy stand and was told no - they were only for someone who couldn't eat anything at all.  We waited over 20 minutes for a photo with the black iron wagon after riding Haunted Mansion.  We skipped the first parade as people were saving spots from 6 pm on and we couldn't handle fighting the crowds.  Waited in line another 15-20 minutes to purchase a snack.  After the fireworks we went to ride Space Mountain....so did the rest of the park.  We rode the People Mover instead.  Was able to ride Space with only a 10 min wait at 11pm though.  Then tried to see last parade - we were 5 rows back and had very obstructed view.  Please note we were in the park by 4pm.  At that time there were no crowds but most party things didn't start until 7pm so didn't do us much good.  We ever made it to POTC nor did we do any character meet and greets.  We limped out in huge crowds just before midnight.  And for this we paid $168 for 2 people with tax.  DONE with this party.  BTW the fireworks and parade were very good - loved the new fireworks show - and Space Mountain in complete darkness was the best.  Beyond that though, the rest was not enjoyable due to the immense crowds and gridlock it created.



So sorry you had a bad experience this year.  Just for data collecting, would you mind answering a few questions?

*We waited 10-20 minutes at treat stops* - What time did you go Trick or Treating? 
*Which Allergy Stations did you go to when you exchanged Blue Tokens* - Main Street or Liberty Square? 
*15-20 minutes to purchase a snack* - Where and which snack?
*Last parade we were 5 rows back* - Where and what time did you arrive?
Thank you.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

okw19 said:


> For what it is worth, I saw several cast member friends of mine were at the party last night. I believe on certain nights they discount tickets for CMs. So that may have contributed to crowds.



I was just going to ask if anyone has access to the CM discount dates, I noticed we don't have that info on Page 1 yet.  I'll do some asking around too, although it's probably around somewhere in front of my face and I just don't know it.  

I follow a few Disney/CM types on Twitter and saw a lot of party posts last night, not that that means much.


----------



## FoxC63

okw19 said:


> For what it is worth, I saw several cast member friends of mine were at the party last night. I believe on certain nights they discount tickets for CMs. So that may have contributed to crowds.



Yes.  Last night party included discounts for; CM's, Military and AP's and I agree with @evlaina who wrote ".._ hurricane Dorian people pushing their trip back.."_
In this mix we need to include those using the Pass.


----------



## vinotinto

blrem said:


> We skipped the first parade as people were *saving spots from 6 pm on* and we couldn't handle fighting the crowds.


Wow, that is pretty crazy!


----------



## Marionnette

FWIW, yesterday had very nice weather, albeit hot weather. I’m sure that it contributed to the decision-making for those who were debating between last night and Friday’s party.


----------



## FoxC63

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I was just going to ask if anyone has access to the CM discount dates, I noticed we don't have that info on Page 1 yet.  I'll do some asking around too, although it's probably around somewhere in front of my face and I just don't know it.
> 
> I follow a few Disney/CM types on Twitter and saw a lot of party posts last night, not that that means much.



August: 16, 20, 23, 27 & 30
September:  2,6,8,10,13, 15, 17

Most likely October dates will be added later.


----------



## FoxC63

vinotinto said:


> Wow, that is pretty crazy!



Strike that, sounds like the hub.  Parade, Fireworks & Hocus Pocus.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

FoxC63 said:


> August: 16, 20, 23, 27 & 30
> September:  2,6,8,10,13, 15, 17
> 
> Most likely October dates will be added later.



Cool, thanks!  For my reference, is this info published/available somewhere?


----------



## lvcourtneyy

A CM friend told me that last night was the last night for CMs to get discounted party tickets for September. We accidentally attended that party a few years back and it sold out and was very crowded. We felt that party was more crowded than parties we’ve attended the last week of October the last two years.


----------



## Dugette

We (me, DH, DD) are attending the party this Friday (our daughter's 7th birthday) and we only have party tickets, no park tickets, so we'll be focusing on rides and arriving as soon as they let us in (3:45 or whenever). Minimal trick-or-treating (we're flying Frontier the next day w/only small personal items allowed, so don't need much candy filling our bags) and minimal character meets. A few questions:

1.) We booked 3 FP: Tinkerbell 3:10-4:10, followed by Big Thunder and Splash. To get in during our Tink window, can we just go straight there and go back to the bypass later for treat bags/photos?

2.) How has the standby line been for meeting Mickey and Minnie around 4pm? Since they are dressed to party and it's our daughter's birthday, I'd love to do that, but couldn't get a FP and don't want to waste a ton of time in a long line.

3.) Is there a best time to try to attempt 7DMT with minimal waits? It's not an absolute must-do, but would like to if we can squeeze it in. Same question for Peter Pan.

4.) Realistic to do all of the special overlay rides, see the parade (either time, doesn't have to be the best spot), see the fireworks (again, from an okay spot), get some PhotoPass magic shots, and attend the DescenDance party? Planning to stay till the end. Anything you'd recommend we do right before closing?

5.) We're planning to eat a late lunch (Whispering Canyon) before the party, but if we need a meal, any recommendations for something quick? Could we eat at Cosmic Rays while our daughter enjoys the DescenDance party? (she's a huuuuuuuuggggge Descendants fan and will have her Dizzy costume on)

6.) Is Drizella out all night? By the carousel? Since Dizzy is her daughter, we'd like to meet her.

Any other tips are welcome. I am feeling some pressure to cram in everything in the world, since these 8 hours are the only park time we have (though I look forward to enjoying non-park activities before and after). Thanks, all!


----------



## Disneymaddness

We were at the party last night also. Our first time. OMG, was it crowded! Lines were very long and I thought never again until the parade and fireworks. They were awesome! We watched the parade in frontier land. Got a spot 1/2 hr before the parade and viewing was good. The fireworks are so much better live, we had seen them on YouTube and wasn’t quite sure about them, but they’re good. For us, all lines were manageable after 11 but by then we were too hot and tired. Oh, we tried the pumpkin spice milkshake. Yum!


----------



## FoxC63

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Cool, thanks!  For my reference, is this info published/available somewhere?



This and other info was sent to me.  Some I've posted here and others I didn't.


----------



## FoxC63

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Parties can still "sell out" for someone looking to buy a single-event tickets.  The party pass will let you in even if single-event tickets for that particular night are sold out.
> 
> And yes, the party pass isn't valid on 10/31.



I cannot begin to image the crowd level when the "Sorry Folks..." sign gets used PLUS all those guests who use the Pass what the lines will look like then.  Woof!

Plus I've not seen anything about merchandise being Sold Out which is a good thing, hopefully those looking to score "my precious" will be available at your party!


----------



## Kiara5

We went to the party on September 8th just thought I would share what we were able to accomplish after all the great tips on this thread. We used a regular ticket to get in and our FP were Haunted mansion and Space Mountain took a be our guest cupcake break. Short waits for jungle cruise, pirates and splash mountain. Then it was back to fantasyland to use our last fast pass for seven dwarves. Then under the sea and Buzz ride. We went to get our bands and treat bags about 5:20 Had dinner at CRT after dinner we did the space mountain over lay and tea cups. Then off to Haunted mansion watched the characters outside for a bit and did the magic shot in front of the carriage. Then off to Pirates for that overlay. (Photopass says 9:20) then Elvis Stitch. 10:15 for the fireworks, 10:45 Hocus Pocus 11:15 parade ( 2nd row curb in hub) meet Mickey at 12:03 Jack and Sally  at 12:23 and the headless horseman shot at 12:28 We stopped at a few TOT stations along the way. Very generous with the candy ( jungle cruise and monsters inc)


----------



## FoxC63

Kiara5 said:


> meet Mickey at 12:03 Jack and Sally  at 12:23



Wow, these characters met that late!


----------



## Kiara5

FoxC63 said:


> Wow, these characters met that late!


Yep as soon as the end of the parade passed we walked very quickly and just made the cutoff, they closed the doors behind us!


----------



## cakebaker

There were reports earlier of announcments being made telling people tickets were for sale on parties that were not sold out. I'm not at all surprised it was over crowded. They've been this way for years now and the weather was all that kept crowds down. We have tickets for the 29th but all I care about is Hocus Pocus, Fireworks and a few magic shots so hopefully we won't get overly frustrated. We rarely if ever do the parties anymore because of crowd levels, but we really wanted to see the fireworks so biting the bullet.


----------



## Dugette

Anyone who's been to the Cosmic Rays DescenDance party - is it anything like this? (Disneyland's)






I've gotten the impression WDW's is much more minimal, but figured I'd ask.


----------



## Krios16!

Dugette said:


> We (me, DH, DD) are attending the party this Friday (our daughter's 7th birthday) and we only have party tickets, no park tickets, so we'll be focusing on rides and arriving as soon as they let us in (3:45 or whenever). Minimal trick-or-treating (we're flying Frontier the next day w/only small personal items allowed, so don't need much candy filling our bags) and minimal character meets. A few questions:
> 
> 1.) We booked 3 FP: Tinkerbell 3:10-4:10, followed by Big Thunder and Splash. To get in during our Tink window, can we just go straight there and go back to the bypass later for treat bags/photos?
> 
> 2.) How has the standby line been for meeting Mickey and Minnie around 4pm? Since they are dressed to party and it's our daughter's birthday, I'd love to do that, but couldn't get a FP and don't want to waste a ton of time in a long line.
> 
> 3.) Is there a best time to try to attempt 7DMT with minimal waits? It's not an absolute must-do, but would like to if we can squeeze it in. Same question for Peter Pan.
> 
> 4.) Realistic to do all of the special overlay rides, see the parade (either time, doesn't have to be the best spot), see the fireworks (again, from an okay spot), get some PhotoPass magic shots, and attend the DescenDance party? Planning to stay till the end. Anything you'd recommend we do right before closing?
> 
> 5.) We're planning to eat a late lunch (Whispering Canyon) before the party, but if we need a meal, any recommendations for something quick? Could we eat at Cosmic Rays while our daughter enjoys the DescenDance party? (she's a huuuuuuuuggggge Descendants fan and will have her Dizzy costume on)
> 
> 6.) Is Drizella out all night? By the carousel? Since Dizzy is her daughter, we'd like to meet her.
> 
> Any other tips are welcome. I am feeling some pressure to cram in everything in the world, since these 8 hours are the only park time we have (though I look forward to enjoying non-park activities before and after). Thanks, all!



I'm going to try to answer the best I can

1. Remember with a party ticket the earliest you can enter is around 4pm. At that time make your way to tinkerbell (bypass doesn't end until 8pm)

2. sorry can't answer (we will be there also on 09/20)

3. during the first parade or later in the night would be your best option for 7DMT. Last night I checked the app and there was a 15 min wait during the fireworks all the way up until the last parade. 

4. before closing do thinks that were high up on your priorities list that you did not get to do early on in the party. 

5. Pecos and Cosmic Rays have specialty items but if your daughter is a descendants fan then definitely Cosmics (mobile order!)

6.  not sure....


----------



## Bimmy56

I would also like to know this - about the Descendants dance party at Cosmic Rays


----------



## GADisneyDad14

FoxC63 said:


> I cannot begin to image the crowd level when the "Sorry Folks..." sign gets used PLUS all those guests who use the Pass what the lines will look like then.  Woof!
> 
> Plus I've not seen anything about merchandise being Sold Out which is a good thing, hopefully those looking to score "my precious" will be available at your party!
> View attachment 436965



I guess I’m not Halloween hip/cool as I have no idea what that last part means!


----------



## keishashadow

DizMinMouse said:


> I really enjoyed Cruella’s. It felt like an oasis from the hectic Halloween party. Cruella was amazing. She made us feel like we were special guests at her party but she still yelled in a funny Cruella-like manner. There were more savory items at this party than the fireworks dessert party. I especially liked the meatballs, fried mozzarella, pizza flatbread, & cold cuts. There were small rolls so I made cold cut sandwiches b/c that’s how I roll lol. I had a few glasses of Prosecco as well from the bar. For me, I was already tired so I really enjoyed having a place to sit down & relax for a little while. I also liked not having to stalk a parade spot. The parade view from the flagpole area is awesome. I would definitely do this party again. It was just a really good time.


I was just getting ready to cancel lol. Climbing back on the fence.  


sheila14 said:


> Like I said in my post our bus driver this morning stated that all cast members received a text that the party was sold out last night but no where can it be found on the internet to confirm this.


Well, considering it came from a bus driver  


Dugette said:


> 3.) Is there a best time to try to attempt 7DMT with minimal waits? It's not an absolute must-do, but would like to if we can squeeze it in. Same question for Peter Pan.


I’d try for one before close of regular park hours unless being in a character line would trump it.  If not, work it in near end of party


cakebaker said:


> There were reports earlier of announcments being made telling people tickets were for sale on parties that were not sold out. I'm not at all surprised it was over crowded. They've been this way for years now and the weather was all that kept crowds down. We have tickets for the 29th but all I care about is Hocus Pocus, Fireworks and a few magic shots so hopefully we won't get overly frustrated. We rarely if ever do the parties anymore because of crowd levels, but we really wanted to see the fireworks so biting the bullet.


Nice see somebody post a realistic expectation for what will likely be a very busy party night!  Family there last sunday, said party was easy to navigate vs the opening night (sell out) last year.  It was not a discounted night & they did have a long range forecast there might be bad weather though. Both may have contributed to the lower crowds.


----------



## Cluelyss

FoxC63 said:


> I cannot begin to image the crowd level when the "Sorry Folks..." sign gets used PLUS all those guests who use the Pass what the lines will look like then.  Woof!
> 
> Plus I've not seen anything about merchandise being Sold Out which is a good thing, hopefully those looking to score "my precious" will be available at your party!
> View attachment 436965


I would think (I would hope) that the number of party passes sold gets eliminated from the available ticket count on any given night -  otherwise you could have a serious overcrowding situation?


----------



## Best Aunt

Dugette said:


> We (me, DH, DD) are attending the party this Friday (our daughter's 7th birthday) and we only have party tickets, no park tickets, so we'll be focusing on rides and arriving as soon as they let us in (3:45 or whenever).
> 
> 1.) We booked 3 FP: Tinkerbell 3:10-4:10, followed by Big Thunder and Splash. To get in during our Tink window, can we just go straight there and go back to the bypass later for treat bags/photos?



You can do the bypass later, or skip the bypass entirely.  You should bring your own treat bags because the ones they give you are tiny.  If you don't want the bypass photos or candy starter pack, you can skip the bypass altogether.  If you want that treat bag, I think you can get it at the trick or treat stops.

Big question: if a person enters the park with just a party ticket, do they have to get the party wristband as soon as they enter the park, or can they get the party wristband later?  Because that could potentially slow you down if you get a slowpoke cast member putting on the wristbands.

Other question: how much of a grace period do you get to use your Fastpass after the fastpass time technically ends?  I should know that but I don't.


----------



## keishashadow

Best Aunt said:


> You should bring your own treat bags because the ones they give you are tiny. If you don't want the bypass photos or candy starter pack, you can skip the bypass altogether. If you want that treat bag, I think you can get it at the trick or treat stops.



We use the treat bags but offload into a backpack, especially when kids along who quickly get tired of carrying their own lol


----------



## Krios16!

Other question: how much of a grace period do you get to use your Fastpass after the fastpass time technically ends?  I should know that but I don't.
[/QUOTE]

15 minutes.. don't ask me how I know


----------



## FoxC63

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I guess I’m not Halloween hip/cool as I have no idea what that last part means!



 I think you just forgot!  It's from The Hobbit, Lord of the Rings and it was a ring that Gollum referred to as "my precious".


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> I would think (I would hope) that the number of party passes sold gets eliminated from the available ticket count on any given night -  otherwise you could have a serious overcrowding situation?



Agree and that is what is still unknown.  Not to mention even if all the tickets do sell out, I believe Military are still able to purchase and then we have those with the Pass.  So all these guests are guaranteed entrance but I doubt if Magic Kingdom will reach park capacity, but the lines for exclusive characters, rides, Photos, quick serve and trick or treating will be long.


----------



## lovethattink

blrem said:


> Last night at the party was miserable - never again!  This had been our favorite party last year.  It felt like they over-sold it this year.  The crowds were insane.  We waited 10-20 minutes at treat stops and they gave out very little.  Our bags were 1/4 filled after 4 stops and we refused to wait in line all night after that for a few pieces of candy.  If you need allergy chips, forget it.  We received only one per stop and they gave out one little piece of Wurther's or one little bag of gummies, etc. per chip.  That bag was literally empty after turning in our chips.  We asked for a "craft" item at the allergy stand and was told no - they were only for someone who couldn't eat anything at all.  We waited over 20 minutes for a photo with the black iron wagon after riding Haunted Mansion.  We skipped the first parade as people were saving spots from 6 pm on and we couldn't handle fighting the crowds.  Waited in line another 15-20 minutes to purchase a snack.  After the fireworks we went to ride Space Mountain....so did the rest of the park.  We rode the People Mover instead.  Was able to ride Space with only a 10 min wait at 11pm though.  Then tried to see last parade - we were 5 rows back and had very obstructed view.  Please note we were in the park by 4pm.  At that time there were no crowds but most party things didn't start until 7pm so didn't do us much good.  We ever made it to POTC nor did we do any character meet and greets.  We limped out in huge crowds just before midnight.  And for this we paid $168 for 2 people with tax.  DONE with this party.  BTW the fireworks and parade were very good - loved the new fireworks show - and Space Mountain in complete darkness was the best.  Beyond that though, the rest was not enjoyable due to the immense crowds and gridlock it created.



I'm sorry you had such a poor experience last night. What is a "craft" item?

We did tot during 1st parade with no lines at Horseshoe Saloon and Torture Tavern. They gave handfuls. 

I didn't do an allergy bag last night.  But did at two other parties. Redeemed at Liberty Square and got 2 of each item the first time and a randomly filled bag the second. The Sun Cups were my favorite!

We waited over an hour for a good Hocus Pocus spot. Also, waited during fireworks for a 2nd parade spot last night.  We were in front row at the curb outside Emporium. Right across from where Nick and Judy come out. Other parties, we grabbed out spot 15 minutes before. 



FoxC63 said:


> That's awesome you took your mom.  What did she think of the party, did she enjoy herself?



She loved it!! She was the only person I saw wearing a sweater, lol. I was sweating jellybeans! She was most impressed by the parade. She use to be an AP from 2000 to 2010. She thought this was the best parade she ever saw at Disney. She had never seen projections on the castle and she was fascinated by the concept! 



FoxC63 said:


> How does one tell if a party is sold out especially since some guests are using the Unlimited Party Pass?   Typically DISers post the "I'm Sorry Folks..." sign or Disney's Event Calendar with "Sold Out" written on it.  So far no one has posted either.
> 
> View attachment 436920
> 
> This was the main topic we discussed when the Pass was announced.



When we arrived at the TTC around 6pm, the sign still said tickets available. 



vinotinto said:


> Wow, that is pretty crazy!



Waits and lines were crazy except during parades last night. 



Dugette said:


> We (me, DH, DD) are attending the party this Friday (our daughter's 7th birthday) and we only have party tickets, no park tickets, so we'll be focusing on rides and arriving as soon as they let us in (3:45 or whenever). Minimal trick-or-treating (we're flying Frontier the next day w/only small personal items allowed, so don't need much candy filling our bags) and minimal character meets. A few questions:
> 
> 1.) We booked 3 FP: Tinkerbell 3:10-4:10, followed by Big Thunder and Splash. To get in during our Tink window, can we just go straight there and go back to the bypass later for treat bags/photos?
> 
> 2.) How has the standby line been for meeting Mickey and Minnie around 4pm? Since they are dressed to party and it's our daughter's birthday, I'd love to do that, but couldn't get a FP and don't want to waste a ton of time in a long line.
> 
> 3.) Is there a best time to try to attempt 7DMT with minimal waits? It's not an absolute must-do, but would like to if we can squeeze it in. Same question for Peter Pan.
> 
> 4.) Realistic to do all of the special overlay rides, see the parade (either time, doesn't have to be the best spot), see the fireworks (again, from an okay spot), get some PhotoPass magic shots, and attend the DescenDance party? Planning to stay till the end. Anything you'd recommend we do right before closing?
> 
> 5.) We're planning to eat a late lunch (Whispering Canyon) before the party, but if we need a meal, any recommendations for something quick? Could we eat at Cosmic Rays while our daughter enjoys the DescenDance party? (she's a huuuuuuuuggggge Descendants fan and will have her Dizzy costume on)
> 
> 6.) Is Drizella out all night? By the carousel? Since Dizzy is her daughter, we'd like to meet her.
> 
> Any other tips are welcome. I am feeling some pressure to cram in everything in the world, since these 8 hours are the only park time we have (though I look forward to enjoying non-park activities before and after). Thanks, all!



1. You can get a candy bag at any tot stop. The bypass is only opened til 8pm.

2. I don't know about last night,  but they were 20 minutes before the other parties we attended. 

3. During parades.

4. Last night,  we wouldn't have been able to accomplish all that.  But the other parties we went to, would have been easy. 

5. We ate at Cosmic Rays. Service was slow both nights we at there.  The Descendants Dance party started right at 7pm. It was very popular with elementary age and pre-teens.

6. We only saw Drizella at one of the parties. She was near the carousel with her sister.  




Dugette said:


> Anyone who's been to the Cosmic Rays DescenDance party - is it anything like this? (Disneyland's)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've gotten the impression WDW's is much more minimal, but figured I'd ask.



Nothing like Disneyland's.  Sorry. 



Cluelyss said:


> I would think (I would hope) that the number of party passes sold gets eliminated from the available ticket count on any given night -  otherwise you could have a serious overcrowding situation?



I wondered how that works too. We have the Party Pass. And I've met so many people in line waiting for things who also have the pass.


----------



## Best Aunt

Regarding the craft item: I saw pictures somewhere.  If you have an allergy bag, when you trade in your tokens they had a few things to give away which were not edible.  PP reported not being allowed to get a craft item if you could eat any of the allergy friendly food items.


----------



## Bound and Rebound

I have a dilemma.  We decided to go on impromptu trip this weekend!  Just decided 2 days ago.  

I am in the navy and just found out there are military prices for the party.  I called SOG and they said since it is within 2 weeks they won't sell over the phone.  We will be driving and arriving Saturday morning, looking at buying tickets for Sunday's party.  We can go straight to SOG to buy the tickets, they open at 8am.  I am just nervous about this party selling out after reading that last night's party was sold out.  I did see that it was the last night for CM discount, it IS a Sunday night, I'm guessing a lot of people staying for longer vacation come in on the weekend or leave on a weekend which *might* mean they wouldn't choose a Sunday night party. 

Do we just buy the tickets from Disney direct or roll the dice and wait until Saturday morning.  It is a significant savings for our family of four...to the tune of $100.  BUT this is the reason we are even heading down.  We are also going to Typhoon lagoon (Saturday) and have a trip planned for January, so we won't miss the other parks too much.

What do you all think the chances are of Sunday's party selling out before Saturday morning?  Thanks for your expertise input.


----------



## vinotinto

Bound and Rebound said:


> I have a dilemma.  We decided to go on impromptu trip this weekend!  Just decided 2 days ago.
> 
> I am in the navy and just found out there are military prices for the party.  I called SOG and they said since it is within 2 weeks they won't sell over the phone.  We will be driving and arriving Saturday morning, looking at buying tickets for Sunday's party.  We can go straight to SOG to buy the tickets, they open at 8am.  I am just nervous about this party selling out after reading that last night's party was sold out.  I did see that it was the last night for CM discount, it IS a Sunday night, I'm guessing a lot of people staying for longer vacation come in on the weekend or leave on a weekend which *might* mean they wouldn't choose a Sunday night party.
> 
> Do we just buy the tickets from Disney direct or roll the dice and wait until Saturday morning.  It is a significant savings for our family of four...to the tune of $100.  BUT this is the reason we are even heading down.  We are also going to Typhoon lagoon (Saturday) and have a trip planned for January, so we won't miss the other parks too much.
> 
> What do you all think the chances are of Sunday's party selling out before Saturday morning?  Thanks for your expertise input.


This is a very personal decision, but I would wait to buy the tickets on Saturday morning. It's a lot of $$ and if you can get a discount, that would be ideal. We are not clear if last nights' party sold out since there are no accounts of not being able to purchase tickets yesterday, etc., and sell-out parties are pretty rare. It's pretty clear the number of tickets they sell is  pretty high number and with the exception of Halloween and possibly right before/after Halloween, if a party is going to sell-out it tends to happen the same day.


----------



## mckennarose

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I guess I’m not Halloween hip/cool as I have no idea what that last part means!


Or.... you may be the hip/cool one as I know I've been called a nerd more than once over the years for being a LOTR fan!


----------



## mckennarose

okw19 said:


> For what it is worth, I saw several cast member friends of mine were at the party last night. I believe on certain nights they discount tickets for CMs. So that may have contributed to crowds.


/\
This.... this was our experience on a CM discount night last year at this time.  We found it crowded, but manageable.


----------



## FoxC63

@blrem  Posted:  _"We asked for a "craft" item at the allergy stand and was told no - they were only for someone who couldn't eat anything at all._ "



lovethattink said:


> What is a "craft" item?
> 
> Redeemed at Liberty Square and got 2 of each item the first time and a randomly filled bag the second.





Best Aunt said:


> Regarding the craft item: I saw pictures somewhere.  If you have an allergy bag, when you trade in your tokens they had a few things to give away which were not edible.  PP reported not being allowed to get a craft item if you could eat any of the allergy friendly food items.



Hmm, I've only read one post who said they couldn't get a craft Foam Kit.   My son went trick or treating at a few places, he turned in some tokens at Town Square and a few at Liberty Square.  Both locations gave him bags already filled with candy.
My son asked and received these foam kits from both locations, so not sure why the discrepancy.  Maybe they don't give them to adults?



We ToT later on that evening and our son went back to Liberty Square and Cast Member "Luiz" helped our son.  Luiz was very patient, kind and helpful.  My son has peanut, tree nut and red food coloring allergies. This CM was amazing!


----------



## Best Aunt

I was getting my hair cut when I overheard another customer say, "Disney... Halloween..."

That poor guy left with so much unsolicited advice from me about MNSSHP!


----------



## FoxC63

vinotinto said:


> *We are not clear if last nights' party sold out since there are no accounts of not being able to purchase tickets yesterday, etc.,* and sell-out parties are pretty rare. It's pretty clear the number of tickets they sell is  pretty high number and with the exception of Halloween and possibly right before/after Halloween, if a party is going to sell-out it tends to happen the same day.


This ^


----------



## Skallywag Steph

Bound and Rebound said:


> I have a dilemma.  We decided to go on impromptu trip this weekend!  Just decided 2 days ago.
> 
> I am in the navy and just found out there are military prices for the party.  I called SOG and they said since it is within 2 weeks they won't sell over the phone.  We will be driving and arriving Saturday morning, looking at buying tickets for Sunday's party.  We can go straight to SOG to buy the tickets, they open at 8am.  I am just nervous about this party selling out after reading that last night's party was sold out.  I did see that it was the last night for CM discount, it IS a Sunday night, I'm guessing a lot of people staying for longer vacation come in on the weekend or leave on a weekend which *might* mean they wouldn't choose a Sunday night party.
> 
> Do we just buy the tickets from Disney direct or roll the dice and wait until Saturday morning.  It is a significant savings for our family of four...to the tune of $100.  BUT this is the reason we are even heading down.  We are also going to Typhoon lagoon (Saturday) and have a trip planned for January, so we won't miss the other parks too much.
> 
> What do you all think the chances are of Sunday's party selling out before Saturday morning?  Thanks for your expertise input.


I believe military can buy tickets at the gate the night of the party even if it's sold out. I'm not sure if the price would be the same as buying from SOG or not.  Maybe someone else knows that.


----------



## monique5

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I was just going to ask if anyone has access to the CM discount dates, I noticed we don't have that info on Page 1 yet.  I'll do some asking around too, although it's probably around somewhere in front of my face and I just don't know it.
> 
> I follow a few Disney/CM types on Twitter and saw a lot of party posts last night, not that that means much.



In the past someone has shared or posted CM party dates once released. Not this year!


----------



## Cluelyss

Best Aunt said:


> Big question: if a person enters the park with just a party ticket, do they have to get the party wristband as soon as they enter the park, or can they get the party wristband later?  Because that could potentially slow you down if you get a slowpoke cast member putting on the wristbands.


When you enter via the party entrance there are CMs stationed between the tap styles and park entrance to put your wristband on. I’ve never tried to skirt by them, so not sure if you can, but the first CM always has a huge line. Keep walking to the second or third one and you’ll be on your way in no time!


----------



## jenhelgren

I need expert advice! What is our best use of time between 6 and 7 when day guests are leaving, FP are done, and the overlays have not started yet? We will not have park tickets this trip and MNSSHP will be our only night at MK so our touring strategy will be a little different than most. We do want to experience parade and fireworks but wont be wasting a ton of time in character lines, etc since it is our only night. I was thinking about heading back to Storybook Circus to get a few photos with characters in our costumes from 6 to 7 but then realized it may close to get ready for the party meets. What time do the standard Storyboko characters stop their meets on MNSSHP nights? 

Thanks for any and all advice you want to throw at me. I tried to scan the thread but it is overwhelming with 264 pages and this is a VERY last minute trip that just came true a few days ago so the planner in me is trying to come up for air at this point still needing to check for rental cars, etc and make MNSSHP plans!!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

jenhelgren said:


> I need expert advice! What is our best use of time between 6 and 7 when day guests are leaving, FP are done, and the overlays have not started yet? We will not have park tickets this trip and MNSSHP will be our only night at MK so our touring strategy will be a little different than most. We do want to experience parade and fireworks but wont be wasting a ton of time in character lines, etc since it is our only night. I was thinking about heading back to Storybook Circus to get a few photos with characters in our costumes from 6 to 7 but then realized it may close to get ready for the party meets. What time do the standard Storyboko characters stop their meets on MNSSHP nights?
> 
> Thanks for any and all advice you want to throw at me. I tried to scan the thread but it is overwhelming with 264 pages and this is a VERY last minute trip that just came true a few days ago so the planner in me is trying to come up for air at this point still needing to check for rental cars, etc and make MNSSHP plans!!



The regular characters in Pete’s Silly Sideshow stop at 4:30pm on party nights. 

What are your dinner plans?  I consistently make the mistake of not eating a real dinner, then just spend the evening chasing my hunger with candy, which I regret later.  So maybe grab something to eat during that time?  

Or use it to hit lower priority rides? 

No need to read all 264 pages, you got this!


----------



## Best Aunt

jenhelgren said:


> I need expert advice! What is our best use of time between 6 and 7 when day guests are leaving, FP are done, and the overlays have not started yet? We will not have park tickets this trip and MNSSHP will be our only night at MK so our touring strategy will be a little different than most. We do want to experience parade and fireworks but wont be wasting a ton of time in character lines, etc since it is our only night. I was thinking about heading back to Storybook Circus to get a few photos with characters in our costumes from 6 to 7 but then realized it may close to get ready for the party meets. What time do the standard Storyboko characters stop their meets on MNSSHP nights?
> 
> Thanks for any and all advice you want to throw at me. I tried to scan the thread but it is overwhelming with 264 pages and this is a VERY last minute trip that just came true a few days ago so the planner in me is trying to come up for air at this point still needing to check for rental cars, etc and make MNSSHP plans!!



Last year I met Cinderella and some other princess between 6:00 and 7:00 at Princess Fairytale Hall.  Only one family in front of me.

I think some of the magic shots start before 7:00.  Ask photographers on Main Street.  They may be able to do the photo where you hold a poison apple and the photo where you hold a flaming pumpkin.  I think some of the magic shots in front of haunted mansion may start before 7:00.  

The halloween cupcake at Starbucks is available all the time so you could get that before 7:00.

If you want the halloween merch you can buy that before 7:00.

You can go through the bypass and get the candy starter pack.  There are photo opps there also.

These are just my thoughts.  If you want a ride-filled itinerary, someone else will have to help.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Ok, this is kinda funny and kinda MNSSHP-related (since it was at a party):  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1174456238895173633


----------



## SimplyTink

FoxC63 said:


> *Another reason to add Disney Springs to your plans...*
> 
> I recently posted about Disney Springs PhotosPass Studio:   Halloween Backdrops
> well *Sephora* at Disney Springs is now offering *Halloween Makeovers*
> View attachment 436629
> 
> We expect makeover over appointments at Sephora’s Disney Springs location to book up quickly so reserve your spot today. Reservations can be made by calling:
> Call (407) 560-9159.



Thanks for posting this @FoxC63 !! We are going to the October 1st party and I booked my makeover for earlier that day! So very excited!! Very easy to make reservation too. 

xoxoTink


----------



## DLBDS

Cruella's check-in starts at 9:00 with the event officially starting at 9:30. So, when should we plan to get in line for check-in assuming we want to avoid a long line? Just trying to get my itinerary together for the party. Thanks!
Edit: Just realized this might should be in the Restaurants forum??


----------



## Tonberry

On 9/13, we got there around 9:15. There were 2 CM's checking people in and there were 2 people in front of us. It took about 2 minutes from when we got there until we were finding a table. The longest part of the check in was getting the wrist bands on.


----------



## Tonberry

jenhelgren said:


> I need expert advice! What is our best use of time between 6 and 7 when day guests are leaving, FP are done, and the overlays have not started yet?


At 6:00, we took a drink break at Pecos Bill. Used restrooms and hydrated until 6:15. Then we went over to Tomorrow Land and did the People Mover. Finished that by 6:40. Space Mountain was already running in the dark and there was no line and the wait was 15 minute, so we did that. It was 7:00 when we were done with Space Mountain (there was a massive line now).


----------



## Dugette

One more question: Can anyone confirm if the bus to Disney Springs will still be running after the party ends? We're staying in a DS hotel, so trying to figure out how we'll get back after staying to the end of the party.


----------



## Kickstart

Best Aunt said:


> ...
> 
> If you want the halloween merch you can buy that before 7:00.
> 
> ...



Follow-up question on this:  How does that work?  Is there party only merchandise available in the stores that they will only sell to you if you have a party band on?

Seems like regular day guests would find that confusing.


----------



## DLBDS

Tonberry said:


> On 9/13, we got there around 9:15. There were 2 CM's checking people in and there were 2 people in front of us. It took about 2 minutes from when we got there until we were finding a table. The longest part of the check in was getting the wrist bands on.



Thanks! Looks like there's no need to que up early. Was concerned I would be wasting valuable party time on that. I've set my standards super low for this event. Not getting good reviews early on. Hoping, by the time we go, things will have improved.


----------



## FoxC63

DLBDS said:


> Cruella's check-in starts at 9:00 with the event officially starting at 9:30. So, when should we plan to get in line for check-in assuming we want to avoid a long line? Just trying to get my itinerary together for the party. Thanks!
> Edit: Just realized this might should be in the Restaurants forum??


*Cruella's Halloween Hide-A-Way*
You posted on the right thread and things have changed since the first party.

Unlike the Firework dessert parties, *you can check in starting at 2pm*. We received our Hide-A-Way wristbands at 4:10. Cruella met everyone at their tables and PhotoPass was available. I believe first night reviews of this event ran differently. She spent enough time at each table and was very engaging. Cruella's laughter echoed throughout the building! What a hoot! Note: Cruella also roams in Fantasyland during the party.  We attended on Friday, Aug 30th 

Original Post:  LINK


----------



## FoxC63

SimplyTink said:


> Thanks for posting this @FoxC63 !! We are going to the October 1st party and I booked my makeover for earlier that day! So very excited!! Very easy to make reservation too.
> 
> xoxoTink



Sweet!  I hope you post photos!!!  Are you going to Disney Springs PhotoPass Studios after your makeover?


----------



## blrem

FoxC63 said:


> So sorry you had a bad experience this year.  Just for data collecting, would you mind answering a few questions?
> 
> *We waited 10-20 minutes at treat stops* - What time did you go Trick or Treating?
> *Which Allergy Stations did you go to when you exchanged Blue Tokens* - Main Street or Liberty Square?
> *15-20 minutes to purchase a snack* - Where and which snack?
> *Last parade we were 5 rows back* - Where and what time did you arrive?
> Thank you.


1. We tried at various time throughout the night, starting right at 7pm and giving up on it about 10pm.  The first we tried was by tomorrow land near Cosmic Ray's.  It was crazy because you couldn't even find the end of the line....and by the time you found it, you couldn't get to it because people were coming so fast from all directions it seemed to "never" be the end.  Please note we love Disney and are having a great vacation overall.  We also have done this party before and loved it - it has never been like this when we were there in years past.  Many people were grumbling about not being able to get to the end of lines either - and the people were scooters had a terrible time - they pretty much just cut in because it was impossible for them to get to the end before it grew again.  Another station was Mickey's Philharmonic and a third was in Fantasyland by the Barnstormer.

2.  Allergy station was Liberty Square.  We did it fairly early - about 9pm because last year they ended up only having jelly beans and trail mix at Main St at the end of the party - so we wanted more of a choice.  Last year they were generous with the blue chips - this year I never got more than 1 chip at a location and Liberty Square literally counted out the candies to the few tokens I had.

3.  We tried for two snacks - one was the place where you get the waffles with nutella (sorry, my mind is blank on the name) and the other was at a popcorn cart trying to get a Mickey Bucket.  We wanted the "Wedding Cake" but skipped it when we saw the long line once again.

4.  Parade - 11:30!  Yes, the late parade.  That's why it was so shocking to still not be able to get a decent view on Main St. at all.  We had little choice since they had taped with white tape all down the street and you had to be within the tape so walk ways remained open to people leaving - there was almost nothing open.  We were "lucky" to find a place to stick our feet in (my daughter and I are both very petite) so we could view it at all - about 15 min before it started.  I counted - we were 5 rows back.

For comparison, today we went to Magic Kingdom during regular hours - it was wonderful!  You could walk and actually breathe - not be packed in constantly like sardines.  We got on rides with little wait.  Food lines moved along at a nice pace (Casey's and Be Our Guest) and today I got a popcorn bucket with only a couple people in front of me - it was A to Z.  And this didn't cost us any extra.  No, they didn't have the special parade or fireworks - but their regular parade and Happily Ever After were both wonderful and fully enjoyed.....without the chaos of last night.

We have had many moments of pixie dust this trip and it's one of our best trips all around - with the big exception of the Halloween Party.  We won't let it ruin anything though - just won't spend the money for that experience again next year and hope it helps others who are on the fence - honestly, save the money and put it towards something else, if other parties are anything like last night.


----------



## jenhelgren

Thanks for the suggestions all!! We will be entering for the party at 4 and plan on eating right before we enter so we can just snack through the night and don't get sugar highs from all the candy-GADisneyDad14--we have went hungry and it wasn't pretty by the end of the night..lol
I didn't consider the princesses for meets as I thought they would be busy all night! Its encouraging to hear that Space started the overlay a little early and wasn't crowded but with our party night being the Sunday before Halloween I'm not confident that we will be that lucky!! We have done MNSSHP in the past but not since overlays started-how do we know if the ride has changed over or not?


----------



## FoxC63

blrem said:


> We have had many moments of pixie dust this trip and it's one of our best trips all around - with the big exception of the Halloween Party.  We won't let it ruin anything though - just won't spend the money for that experience again next year and hope it helps others who are on the fence - honestly, save the money and put it towards something else, if other parties are anything like last night.



Wow!  Thank you so much for all the details, it will help guide us when giving advise and planning our own parties.  Again, so sorry you had a bad experience but you aren't alone.  Are you going to write Disney?


----------



## Best Aunt

Kickstart said:


> Follow-up question on this:  How does that work?  Is there party only merchandise available in the stores that they will only sell to you if you have a party band on?
> 
> Seems like regular day guests would find that confusing.



Trying to boost your question so it doesn't get lost.  I believe there is party only merch which you need to show your party band to purchase, but I never tried to buy any so I can't give you details.


----------



## cakebaker

Best Aunt said:


> Trying to boost your question so it doesn't get lost.  I believe there is party only merch which you need to show your party band to purchase, but I never tried to buy any so I can't give you details.



They may have changed since we went last October, but when we went then, the party merchandise was in a roped off section and you had to show your band to get in to look at it. I would assume after the party started, those ropes were removed.


----------



## MommaBerd

I think the most frustrating and unfortunate aspect of these parties is the inconsistency in crowds. It truly is a crapshoot!


----------



## MarBee

When would you go?

I’m debating between Sunday night 9/29 and Tuesday night 10/1.

I want to go on the less crowded party night, which I’m assuming would be Tuesday.  However, our flight leaves at 6:30 the next morning, so I’m thinking we may be extremely exhausted if we tried the party then.
How crowded will it be on Sunday?  I might be willing to be a total zombie on Wednesday to avoid a big crowd like I had last year at MNSSHP.

Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

MarBee said:


> When would you go?
> 
> I’m debating between Sunday night 9/29 and Tuesday night 10/1.
> 
> I want to go on the less crowded party night, which I’m assuming would be Tuesday.  However, our flight leaves at 6:30 the next morning, so I’m thinking we may be extremely exhausted if we tried the party then.
> How crowded will it be on Sunday?  I might be willing to be a total zombie on Wednesday to avoid a big crowd like I had last year at MNSSHP.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice!



Your flight leaves at 6:30AM?  Or you'd need to leave for the ariport at 6:30AM?  Either way, that's an early morning for you!  

My opinion is any crowd difference between the two (if there is one) will just be shades of grey that would be really hard to distinguish one way or the other, so that leads me to think that I'd lean towards what works best in your schedule.  So for you, that sounds like Sunday.  If you do the Sunday party, then you'd have the Tuesday party as a possible backup in the unlikely event that Sunday were to be a total washout and/or experience unusually poor weather.   

Good luck deciding!


----------



## evlaina

MarBee said:


> When would you go?
> 
> I’m debating between Sunday night 9/29 and Tuesday night 10/1.
> 
> I want to go on the less crowded party night, which I’m assuming would be Tuesday.  However, our flight leaves at 6:30 the next morning, so I’m thinking we may be extremely exhausted if we tried the party then.
> How crowded will it be on Sunday?  I might be willing to be a total zombie on Wednesday to avoid a big crowd like I had last year at MNSSHP.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice!


We're going 10/1. I do believe a Tuesday will be less crowded, but I'm sure it's negligible. I would not want to go the night before my 6:30am flight...which means you're probably getting up at 3am?


----------



## mara512

Attending party on October 27th.  Can’t wait this is one of my favorites!


----------



## Haley R

I’m wondering if Dh and I should go tomorrow night. I haven’t looked at projected crowds or anything. We went to two parties last year so there aren’t a lot of must dos on our list this year. This is what we’d want to do:
-Winnie the Pooh m&g
-Trick or treating 
-Fireworks (no dessert party) 
-Try some special snacks

And that’s about it lol. Should we go last minute?


----------



## glamdring269

Anyone see much risk in an advanced sell out for either Oct 6th or 8th?  I'd rather wait until a day or two prior to book since we have an option to do either one. I figure that would give us a chance to take a look at a much more concrete weather forecast.


----------



## FoxC63

*New Poison Apple Mug & Glow Cube Spotted in Disney Springs at AristoCrepes*

Purple Poison Apple Stein $9.80 & Purple Poison Apple Glow Cube $3.79

You must purchase a beverage to be able to buy a glow cube, but it can be a bottled water, soft drink, or an alcoholic slush.  The glow cube is an additional $3.79 with beverage of your choice. There is a limit of one glow cube per beverage purchase. It even lights up!  AristoCrepes opens at 4 PM on weekdays and 12 PM on weekends and is located in the Marketplace near Rainforest Cafe.

Thanks Chip & Company


----------



## FoxC63

*SPOTTED! New Purple Cauldron Popcorn Bucket, Poison Apple Stein, and MORE in Disney’s Animal Kingdom!*




*Popcorn Carts:*  Purple Cauldron Popcorn Bucket $16, Purple Poison Apple Stein (face glows in the dark) $15

*Feeding Ground in Discovery Island:*  Tire Tread Jack-o-Lantern Light-Up Pumpkin Straw (pumpkin face lights up) $4

Thanks DFB!


----------



## Dug720

cakebaker said:


> They may have changed since we went last October, but when we went then, the party merchandise was in a roped off section and you had to show your band to get in to look at it. I would assume after the party started, those ropes were removed.



This is what they did with the Villains After Hours merchandise (at least during the time when regular park goers were also in the parks, I bought my shirt early and did not revisit after).

It also seemed, given that I went to one of the later events and they still had things in all sizes, that they were putting out a limited amount each night so the EBayers couldn't swoop in and buy everything out during the first few parties.


----------



## Dug720

evlaina said:


> We're going 10/1. I do believe a Tuesday will be less crowded, but I'm sure it's negligible. I would not want to go the night before my 6:30am flight...which means you're probably getting up at 3am?



AKA not sleeping at all if it were me.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

glamdring269 said:


> Anyone see much risk in an advanced sell out for either Oct 6th or 8th?  I'd rather wait until a day or two prior to book since we have an option to do either one. I figure that would give us a chance to take a look at a much more concrete weather forecast.



Given the trend of sell outs (or lack thereof), I’d peg the risk as low.  Don’t come yelling at me if I turn out to be wrong, but the trend for most party dates (other than 10/31) is that they won’t sell out, and if they do it’d be day of.  Add that those dates are a Sun and Tuesday, I think you have some flexibility.


----------



## FoxC63

*Disney Springs Unveils a Snazzy New Mural Featuring Orange Bird*


Located at The Landing area of Disney Springs near The Boathouse and be sure to hunt for the *Hidden Mickey* while you’re there! 

Thanks Disney Food Blog!


----------



## glamdring269

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Don’t come yelling at me if I turn out to be wrong



Ha! I figure worst case if I see one sell out then I'll just go ahead and buy the other. If the belief is that an advanced sellout is unlikely then I would peg the likelihood of simultaneous sell out at near 0.


----------



## FoxC63

Nice!  Looks like Disney has increased Magic Kingdom park hours so be sure to check your dates!

October 2, 5, 9, 16, 23, 28 Now closes at 10pm and on Oct 12 & 19 MK closes at 11pm

I only see Nov 2nd closing at 11pm.  Woof!  Makes for a long night!

LINK

Still trying to get one more party in, resort & tickets are good but flights,


----------



## Cluelyss

FoxC63 said:


> *New Poison Apple Mug & Glow Cube Spotted in Disney Springs at AristoCrepes*
> View attachment 437199
> Purple Poison Apple Stein $9.80 & Purple Poison Apple Glow Cube $3.79
> 
> You must purchase a beverage to be able to buy a glow cube, but it can be a bottled water, soft drink, or an alcoholic slush.  The glow cube is an additional $3.79 with beverage of your choice. There is a limit of one glow cube per beverage purchase. It even lights up!  AristoCrepes opens at 4 PM on weekdays and 12 PM on weekends and is located in the Marketplace near Rainforest Cafe.
> 
> Thanks Chip & Company


Had anyone seen this glow cube anywhere else? No plans to go to DS this trip, but need it LOL


----------



## MarBee

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Your flight leaves at 6:30AM?  Or you'd need to leave for the ariport at 6:30AM?  Either way, that's an early morning for you!
> 
> My opinion is any crowd difference between the two (if there is one) will just be shades of grey that would be really hard to distinguish one way or the other, so that leads me to think that I'd lean towards what works best in your schedule.  So for you, that sounds like Sunday.  If you do the Sunday party, then you'd have the Tuesday party as a possible backup in the unlikely event that Sunday were to be a total washout and/or experience unusually poor weather.
> 
> Good luck deciding!





evlaina said:


> We're going 10/1. I do believe a Tuesday will be less crowded, but I'm sure it's negligible. I would not want to go the night before my 6:30am flight...which means you're probably getting up at 3am?


Thank you!  I had been leaning towards Sunday because of the early flight out on Wednesday.  (Magical Express will be coming at 3:30 am-ish!)

Just curious, though, when do you think I need to buy my tickets by?  Is there much of a chance that Sunday would sell out?


----------



## Haley R

@Cluelyss If we want to be near the partner statue for the fireworks show, how early should we get a spot before they start? I mainly want to try and have a fence in front of us so no one can stand in our way


----------



## Cluelyss

Haley R said:


> @Cluelyss If we want to be near the partner statue for the fireworks show, how early should we get a spot before they start? I mainly want to try and have a fence in front of us so no one can stand in our way


 I’ve honestly not been following fireworks info much, as we have the dessert party booked, so hopefully others here can report back on how early that space is filling up!


----------



## evlaina

MarBee said:


> Thank you!  I had been leaning towards Sunday because of the early flight out on Wednesday.  (Magical Express will be coming at 3:30 am-ish!)
> 
> Just curious, though, when do you think I need to buy my tickets by?  Is there much of a chance that Sunday would sell out?


None have been reported BY DISNEY as selling out yet (someone said that someone said that someone said one sold out the other day but that's not confirmed). I wouldn't be too concerned. If you're on the fence I would wait till a couple days out to check the weather and see how 9/29 is looking.


----------



## Haley R

Cluelyss said:


> I’ve honestly not been following fireworks info much, as we have the dessert party booked, so hopefully others here can report back on how early that space is filling up!


Well shoot lol. I'm thinking like an hour in advance, but I'm not sure.


----------



## FoxC63

I totally forgot to see if Disney had MNSSHP or Halloween pressed coins during our recent trip! 

These are not Halloween per se but wish I had known about Haunted Mansion. 

LINK

More over Dumbo since this was our theme on Aug 30th!  

LINK

So many creative ways to display them and pins too!


LINK


----------



## Cluelyss

Haley R said:


> Well shoot lol. I'm thinking like an hour in advance, but I'm not sure.


An hour would have been my “guess” if that helps LOL


----------



## MilitaryMouse

Bound and Rebound said:


> I have a dilemma.  We decided to go on impromptu trip this weekend!  Just decided 2 days ago.
> 
> I am in the navy and just found out there are military prices for the party.  I called SOG and they said since it is within 2 weeks they won't sell over the phone.  We will be driving and arriving Saturday morning, looking at buying tickets for Sunday's party.  We can go straight to SOG to buy the tickets, they open at 8am.  I am just nervous about this party selling out after reading that last night's party was sold out.  I did see that it was the last night for CM discount, it IS a Sunday night, I'm guessing a lot of people staying for longer vacation come in on the weekend or leave on a weekend which *might* mean they wouldn't choose a Sunday night party.
> 
> Do we just buy the tickets from Disney direct or roll the dice and wait until Saturday morning.  It is a significant savings for our family of four...to the tune of $100.  BUT this is the reason we are even heading down.  We are also going to Typhoon lagoon (Saturday) and have a trip planned for January, so we won't miss the other parks too much.
> 
> What do you all think the chances are of Sunday's party selling out before Saturday morning?  Thanks for your expertise input.



Wait. Even IF the party is sold out, you will still get the military discounted price if you go to the MK front gate guest relations window. We’ve done this for sold out parties years ago and Steve’s military Disney tips website confirms it’s still true this year.


----------



## jina

Bypass question: we will be in MK around 3 (we are not DVC but are using a park day ticket in the morning) - we will be at CRT at 4pm. Is it worth our going to see the bypass and if so, do we have to go back to the front gate? Is the bypass open before 4pm?


----------



## Haley R

Well we decided tonight and bought tickets for tomorrow’s party! Can’t wait! Here’s our rough plan: 

Lunch at Garden Grill-2:30 pm
HM fp 3:55-4:55
PPF fp 5:05
Line up for Winnie the Pooh characters-5:30
Find fireworks spot-9:15 pm (or earlier)

In between will just be trick or treating, walking around enjoying the atmosphere, and trying some special snacks


----------



## SimplyTink

FoxC63 said:


> Sweet!  I hope you post photos!!!  Are you going to Disney Springs PhotoPass Studios after your makeover?


Most definitely! And thanks for posting this tip as well. Sephora is like right next door to the PPStudios so it would be silly not to!
Thanks again!


----------



## BecuzImaLady

GADisneyDad14 said:


> The regular characters in Pete’s Silly Sideshow stop at 4:30pm on party nights.
> 
> What are your dinner plans?  I consistently make the mistake of not eating a real dinner, then just spend the evening chasing my hunger with candy, which I regret later.  So maybe grab something to eat during that time?
> 
> Or use it to hit lower priority rides?
> 
> No need to read all 264 pages, you got this!


The “eat dinner” part is literally the best advice! I understand it doesn’t seem like a big deal but when adrenaline starts running out towards the middle of the party and food lines are long and you don’t want to waste time eating during the party... you will thank yourself for taking care of this earlier.


----------



## ColonelHathi

Wait.... what?!? A backdrop for my Orange Bird MNSSHP costume? I think we might have to take the boat from POFQ to DS for lunch before the party now... 




FoxC63 said:


> *Disney Springs Unveils a Snazzy New Mural Featuring Orange Bird*
> 
> View attachment 437203Located at The Landing area of Disney Springs near The Boathouse and be sure to hunt for the *Hidden Mickey* while you’re there!
> 
> Thanks Disney Food Blog!


----------



## Mikey15

CampbellzSoup said:


> View attachment 434975
> 
> 
> 
> Went last night and I’m not one to say the parties are crowded as I usually say I think it’s all perception but last night was PACKED



Are those shirts based off the old-school McDonald’s Halloween buckets? The pumpkin, ghost, and the witch?

If so awesome! I remember using mine for years.


----------



## blrem

FoxC63 said:


> Wow!  Thank you so much for all the details, it will help guide us when giving advise and planning our own parties.  Again, so sorry you had a bad experience but you aren't alone.  Are you going to write Disney?


Yes, I think I will write to Disney.  Funny, but I'm the one to usually write and tell them all the extraordinarily good things we had happen while here and in fact I already stopped at guest services in Epcot for a "Frozen Ever After" dessert party to compliment cast members....but I never think to write when something is amiss.  This time though I think I will - thanks for putting the thought into my head.


----------



## jenhelgren

I am in desperate need of parade/firework advice.!! We want to watch the 1st parade and my favorite spot to watch from is in front of Country Bears. I am semi claustrophobic and love that there are small spots that only allow for one row of viewing so you don't get 5 rows pushing in on you like in the hub, but after looking at times and considering we would be following the parade-I don't think we will ever find a decent spot for fireworks! Has anyone watched from Frontierland and found a fireworks spot that could share their tips? The party is our only park visit this trip so I am torn on what to do. We want to at least experience the parade and fireworks but also want to hit some rides and have some wandering time.

Is it possible to walk around behind the castle and find a spot near Stitch's Great Escape exit or can most of the show not be seen from that area?


----------



## may12th

Can anyone help me figure out why my MNSSHP tickets are not showing up on my Disney App but my two fastpass reservations for the same day are? Because we are only going to the party we don't have magic bands, so do I just show them the bar code in the confirmation email on my phone?


----------



## Best Aunt

Haley R said:


> Well we decided tonight and bought tickets for tomorrow’s party! Can’t wait! Here’s our rough plan:
> 
> Lunch at Garden Grill-2:30 pm
> HM fp 3:55-4:55



I'm a pessimist.  I would wonder if you would make that fastpass time.  Maybe you won't be seated late because you are eating at an off time.  But you have to leave time to eat, walk to the front of Epcot, wait for a monorail, ride the monorail, go through security, go through the tapstiles, get your wristband, and walk partyway through MK to get to HM.  Hopefully nobody has to go to the bathroom until after you ride HM because I don't know if you would have time!



jenhelgren said:


> I am in desperate need of parade/firework advice.!! We want to watch the 1st parade and my favorite spot to watch from is in front of Country Bears. I am semi claustrophobic and love that there are small spots that only allow for one row of viewing so you don't get 5 rows pushing in on you like in the hub, but after looking at times and considering we would be following the parade-I don't think we will ever find a decent spot for fireworks! Has anyone watched from Frontierland and found a fireworks spot that could share their tips?



At the first MNSSHP, I waited until 5 minutes before the fireworks were supposed to start, then I wandered over to a spot across from Pecos Bill.  There was a path which was perpendicular to the walkway in front of Pecos Bill, along the water.  I stood in front of the water so that I was facing the water and the castle.  If the castle was in the 12:00 position, the fireworks went off in the 9:00, 10:00, 11:00 and 12:00 positions.  A few people behind me, but not rows of people.  Great view of the fireworks, but I couldn't see the projections on the castle.  I could see that there were projections, but I couldn't see what they were.  I'm claustrophobic.  I would rather watch from there than be crammed in like sardines near the castle.


----------



## Dawn Peterson

Did anyone do a dessert party during one of the crowded events?  I am considering one, but would hate to still not be able to get a good view of the fireworks.


----------



## Haley R

Best Aunt said:


> I'm a pessimist.  I would wonder if you would make that fastpass time.  Maybe you won't be seated late because you are eating at an off time.  But you have to leave time to eat, walk to the front of Epcot, wait for a monorail, ride the monorail, go through security, go through the tapstiles, get your wristband, and walk partyway through MK to get to HM.  Hopefully nobody has to go to the bathroom until after you ride HM because I don't know if you would have time!
> 
> 
> 
> At the first MNSSHP, I waited until 5 minutes before the fireworks were supposed to start, then I wandered over to a spot across from Pecos Bill.  There was a path which was perpendicular to the walkway in front of Pecos Bill, along the water.  I stood in front of the water so that I was facing the water and the castle.  If the castle was in the 12:00 position, the fireworks went off in the 9:00, 10:00, 11:00 and 12:00 positions.  A few people behind me, but not rows of people.  Great view of the fireworks, but I couldn't see the projections on the castle.  I could see that there were projections, but I couldn't see what they were.  I'm claustrophobic.  I would rather watch from there than be crammed in like sardines near the castle.


It’s just Dh and I so we should be good holding our bladder lol. We are driving our own car from Epcot to mk. If we miss the fp we really won’t care. I just kind of threw it in as a just in case. We might even go to our hotel first to check in instead

ETA: Our HM fp goes until 4:55 and I know there’s a buffer after that. I feel like we should have enough time but like I said it won’t be horrible if we miss it


----------



## Cluelyss

may12th said:


> Can anyone help me figure out why my MNSSHP tickets are not showing up on my Disney App but my two fastpass reservations for the same day are? Because we are only going to the party we don't have magic bands, so do I just show them the bar code in the confirmation email on my phone?


If you were able to book FPs, they must be linked. Note that they will ONLY show up in “tickets” not in “my plans.”


----------



## Cluelyss

jina said:


> Bypass question: we will be in MK around 3 (we are not DVC but are using a park day ticket in the morning) - we will be at CRT at 4pm. Is it worth our going to see the bypass and if so, do we have to go back to the front gate? Is the bypass open before 4pm?


The bypass has some cute photo ops and a starter bag of candy, but not worth going back for IMO. I’ve only used the bypass after 4, so hopefully someone else knows if it’s open earlier than that?


----------



## FoxC63

Haley R said:


> Well we decided tonight and bought tickets for tomorrow’s party! Can’t wait! Here’s our rough plan:
> 
> Lunch at Garden Grill-2:30 pm
> HM fp 3:55-4:55
> PPF fp 5:05
> Line up for Winnie the Pooh characters-5:30
> Find fireworks spot-9:15 pm (or earlier)
> 
> In between will just be trick or treating, walking around enjoying the atmosphere, and trying some special snacks


I don't see the Main Street Fire Station on your plans, are you not going to pickup the free Exclusive Sorcerer's of the Magic Kingdom Card?

After all theses years of knowing to go there, if I don't put it on mine we forget to get them.


----------



## FoxC63

ColonelHathi said:


> Wait.... what?!? A backdrop for my Orange Bird MNSSHP costume? I think we might have to take the boat from POFQ to DS for lunch before the party now...



Well hey now, that sounds like a great plan!  Don't forget to hit up Disney Springs PhotoPass Studio too.  If you have MM or One Day MM you get the Halloween backdrops and if you want ALL of them it's part of your entitlement! Here's a link to what's being offered this year:  LINK


----------



## Haley R

FoxC63 said:


> I don't see the Main Street Fire Station on your plans, are you not going to pickup the free Exclusive Sorcerer's of the Magic Kingdom Card?
> View attachment 437484
> After all theses years of knowing to go there, if I don't put it on mine we forget to get them.


I got the card last year which was my first time getting it. We’ve never actually played the game though


----------



## FoxC63

may12th said:


> Can anyone help me figure out why my MNSSHP tickets are not showing up on my Disney App but my two fastpass reservations for the same day are? Because we are only going to the party we don't have magic bands, so do I just show them the bar code in the confirmation email on my phone?





Cluelyss said:


> If you were able to book FPs, they must be linked. Note that they will ONLY show up in “tickets” not in “my plans.”



Just adding, we've only received plastic party tickets in the mail but I believe you'll need to print a copy of your email and show your ID at the ticket office and they will give you a plastic party ticket.  Then you would scan it upon entering MK and at rides.

I wonder if the Ticket Office would accept the bar code on your phone and ID?  Hopefully others will chime in.


----------



## Haley R

FoxC63 said:


> Just adding, we've only received plastic party tickets in the mail but I believe you'll need to print a copy of your email and show your ID at the ticket office and they will give you a plastic party ticket.  Then you would scan it upon entering MK and at rides.
> 
> I wonder if the Ticket Office would accept the bar code on your phone and ID?  Hopefully others will chime in.


I haven’t done it for MNSSHP but I’ve done it for DAH. We showed the barcode on my phone at the turnstile (not the ticket office) and they gave us plastic cards right there


----------



## FoxC63

Haley R said:


> I haven’t done it for MNSSHP but I’ve done it for DAH. We showed the barcode on my phone at the turnstile (not the ticket office) and they gave us plastic cards right there



Good to know!  Did you also have to show them your ID?


----------



## Haley R

FoxC63 said:


> Good to know!  Did you also have to show them your ID?


I want to say no but I can’t remember. I’m pretty sure I didn’t because I normally don’t carry Id with me in the parks


----------



## FoxC63

Wishing everyone attending the party tonight a ton of fun, candy and low crowds!!!


----------



## MonaMN

My MNSSHP tickets don’t show up on MDE in My Plans, but do show up if I use the bottom menu on the far right and then look under Tickets and Passes. You may want to check there.


----------



## GrumpyGal43

Hi Everyone!

What time does the 2nd parade end at the party?  Is there enough time after that to get in one last ride or two?


----------



## FoxC63

Just Saying...

Including tonight there are five parties remaining in *September*, for those still planning a few things to keep in mind.

*Character Schedule For Surprise Guests During Mickey & Minnie’s Surprise Celebration At Magic Kingdom*
The duos will be out daily from 11:30 a.m. until 4:45 p.m. in Town Square during Mickey and Minnie’s Surprise Celebration. It is set to run through* September 30, 2019.*

Sunday – Chicken Little & Abby Mallard
Monday – Robin Hood & Little John
Tuesday – Gideon & Honest John (_Pinocchio_)
Wednesday – Remy & Emile (_Ratatouille_)
Thursday – Prince John & Friday Tuck
Friday – Judy Hopps & Nick Wilde
Saturday – Phineas & Ferb


Now, characters are always subject to change and that could happen on any day. At this time, this will be the weekly schedule and it isn’t known if different characters will change out at any point this year.

And Mickey & Minnie will stop meeting together on Sept. 30th


Hopefully you'll be able to carve out some time to meet these rare and unique characters!


----------



## FoxC63

GrumpyGal43 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> What time does the 2nd parade end at the party?  Is there enough time after that to get in one last ride or two?



From what location?  The second parade starts at 11:15 and if your at the flag pole on Main Street it will end there at 11:50.  The parade is only 20 minutes, so your location matters.


----------



## GrumpyGal43

FoxC63 said:


> From what location?  The first parade starts at 11:15 and if your at the flag pole on Main Street it will end there at 11:50.  The parade is only 20 minutes, so your location matters.


Great, thank you!  Hopefully we'll get a spot at the beginning of the parade!


----------



## FoxC63

Also note other changes are taking place in September...

*Magic Kingdom
*
~ The Muppets Present Great Moments in American History is scheduled to come to an end. As of now, there are no showtimes listed after September 30, 2019.  LINK


~ The Royal Majesty Makers in Fantasyland will no longer be appearing. As of now, there are no showtimes listed after September 30, 2019.  LINK

*Disney’s Animal Kingdom
*
~ The Hakuna Matata Time Dance Party is going to be coming to an end. As of now, there are no showtimes listed after September 28, 2019.  LINK


----------



## FoxC63

*EXPIRED*

Lastly, something fun for your little ones...



The “*Disney Bedtime Hotline*” is back and guests can use it anytime from now until *September 30, 2019*.

All you have to do is call 1-877-7-MICKEY or 1-877-764-2539 and you can hear a special bedtime message from one of seven Disney characters:

Mickey Mouse
Anna and Elsa
Spider-Man
Jasmine
Yoda
Woody
When you call in, you’ll be given a short set of instructions before being given prompts to determine who you’d like to hear from for your bedtime phone call.


----------



## jenhelgren

How early do we need to claim a firework spot at the Plaza tables?  Before the construction--that patio was our all time favorite spots for fireworks!!


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Mikey15 said:


> Are those shirts based off the old-school McDonald’s Halloween buckets? The pumpkin, ghost, and the witch?
> 
> If so awesome! I remember using mine for years.



...I can’t believe someone actually knew that reference!


----------



## Haley R

Party looks pretty busy. I guess we’ll see what it looks like as it gets later. We had no trouble making it to our hm fp on time


----------



## fit4life2

Would an adult be able to wear the eye mask for Mr. Incredible?


----------



## maragib

fit4life2 said:


> Would an adult be able to wear the eye mask for Mr. Incredible?


If not - I have seen someone who has done black makeup as a mask


----------



## Redfraggle19

We were there on Tuesday the 17th. It was really really crowded and HOT.

We ate at the crystal palace at 4 and afterwards we walked back to the bypass and did all the photopass pics there and on main Street.  We walked over to Adventureland and got in line for Moana and waited just shy of an hour. After that we met jafar just after 7 (super quick) and rode magic carpets

We staked out a spot in the hub right across from the bridge from frontierland. Our daughter wanted to see Hocus pocus desperately so we tried to get a spot to see both that and the parade.  The one negative was the guy who was at least 6 feet 5 putting his very tall child on his shoulders.....I made sure she could see at least a little ....after the first parade we went and ate Hades nachos and did some ToT (tons of candy!!) And rode pirates.  After that i ToT at monsters inc with my 5 year old while my hubby and did rode space and then we left ....we were really hot and tired


----------



## monique5

fit4life2 said:


> Would an adult be able to wear the eye mask for Mr. Incredible?



We just put ours on for all of our photos.


----------



## Disney102015

Curious if anyone who attended tonight (9/20) has attended previously and had thoughts on crowds? This was our first MNSSHP and it felt so much more crowded than we expected. Just wondering if it’s usually like this - and/or if we were just spoiled by the low crowds we have had the rest of the week!


----------



## jenhelgren

All these crowd comments are scaring me! We planned on attending the 10/27 party which is the Sunday before Halloween. If it has been that miserable already-I cant imagine how bad the week of Halloween will be. My DD would be so disappointed if I changed the plans. Our last party was is 2017. Has Disney increased the # of tickets sold since then?


----------



## jenhelgren

Is it possible to pull another FP after 5 on a party night? We have HM for 4:30-5:30. If we are done by 5-is there any chance that I will be able to find a 4th FP or does Disney stop all FP to start transitioning from day to party guests? Our last trip FP was available until 30 minutes before close on a normal day so that would be 5:30 on a party night but I'm not sure if the same rules apply


----------



## Wishfuiiy

We ended up leaving at 7 and felt like the crowds had really gone away especially in Adventureland but once you hit main street it was congested! I watched the crowds for most of the night via app and loved the times. Also the weather was perfect. We just had to bail cause of a sick little one. Kate, from Guest Services in City Hall was fantastic though and took pity on us and let us change the ticket to Sunday.


----------



## Best Aunt

jenhelgren said:


> Is it possible to pull another FP after 5 on a party night? We have HM for 4:30-5:30. If we are done by 5-is there any chance that I will be able to find a 4th FP or does Disney stop all FP to start transitioning from day to party guests? Our last trip FP was available until 30 minutes before close on a normal day so that would be 5:30 on a party night but I'm not sure if the same rules apply



From page 1 of this thread:
*Are FP+ Reservations available during the party?*
No, there are no FP+ reservations in the park after the 6 p.m., park closing time for day guests. You can, however, make FP+ reservations using your party ticket for the 4-6:00pm time period (FP+ Selections should be booked between 3:30-6:00pm), before the party officially begins.

I'm not good on FP technicalities.  Are they always in one-hour increments?  If yes, then wouldn't the last one be 5:00 to 6:00? So after you tap in for the HM Fastpass, you could start trying to get a FP for 5:00 to 6:00.  But I don't know that there would be any left.


----------



## lynzi2004

We were there last night 9/20 for our first ever party! We had a great time and so appreciate everyone’s suggestions/advice on how to make the most of our party. DH and I are both glad we did it, but it would be something we would do every couple of years as we enjoy HEA and typical night time stuff just as much so likely would pay the upcharge all the time! We were dressed as Aladdin characters with DH as Genie, myself as the Magic Carpet, DD8 as Jasmine, DS6 as Aladdin and DS1 as Abu! Here’s  my take-away...

1. We got to the park at 3:30, straight through bag check and the park opened at 3:45. We had FP for Space, 7DMT and Peter Pan.
2. Wait times prior to party start were super low. DD did BBB at 5pm and the boys were able to walk on most of Fanstasyland rides between 5-6pm. 
3. After BBB we went to the Hub for pictures before moving to Adventureland at 6:40 to meet Aladdin. The kids were able to ride the carpets 1x before they came out met them right at 7pm and then got back in line for Jasmine. They were giving handfuls of candy at JC with no line (multiple times) and were able to ride the carpets again before meeting Jasmine/Genie and were on our way to Frontierland for Splash (5 min) and more trick or treating. (A little stingy with the candy over there! Lol)
3. TOT at CountryBears long line that you couldn’t see and little candy on our way to Mainstreet for parade. Got a parade spot front row right at 8:55 but it was filling fast.
4. Saw fireworks in front of Casey’s garden at walking up right at 10:15. It looked crowded from outside but there was actually quite a bit of room if you could wiggle through some of the crowds. DH and DS rode pirates between parade and fireworks with a 10 min wait and caught the tail end of the fireworks.
5. Walked on Buzz and TOTd no wait at COP.
6. Space Mtn. 20 min wait while I took our little DS on Dumbo and Pooh. We got to stay on Dumbo bc no one in line.
7. Met family back at Teacups and walked on. It was probably 11pm at this point. Our groups really enjoyed the teacups overlay!
8. TOTd at Pinocchio’s.
9. Rode Peter Pan with a 10 min wait. Basically just long enough to enjoy the que. Handfuls of candy in the line!
10. Split off and DH went to ride Haunted Mansion with little one and I took bigs to 7DMT. It was 11:55. We had ridden in prior to party starting with FP but was hoping to do it again. Wait time was 35 min and we were fairly far back. The kids were getting tired at this point so we bailed and walked on Pooh.
11. Caught the midnight Hocus Pocus show near Casey’s and then at snacks while waiting for the park to clear. It took about 20 min for the main mass to exit.
12. Realized with never traded DD allergy tokens in. Went to town hall as Tony’s was closed and they gave DD a bag full! It was 12:45 probably by this point and MS was almost empty. Took a pic of the kids with a reusable grocery bag busting with all the candy! Like I was literally afraid the handle would break and it took nearly both of them to hold it. Got a shot between the pumpkins right at 1am.
13. Walked out and they were still doing Magic Shots of the headless horseman but we didn’t have memory maker so didn’t waste our time and the kids were DONE!
14. A bus pulled up shortly to take us to POFQ and we had a seat. Maybe 15-20 people on the bus. Walked into the room a few minutes before 2am!

Character lines were LONG everywhere all night long. We only did the Aladdin ones and had a good plan for those and really the only ones were were interested in. But every line we passed later was really long! Mainstreet/Hub was crowded but not unbearably so. Wait times were good and it was hit or miss with how much candy you received. My advice is if you find a good one....fill up and then Pass on the crazy long ones or the ones you can’t see the whole line.

All in all a great atmosphere! It makes us excited to try the MVMCP sometime in the future!


----------



## Krios16!

Here is a run down on how everything went for us at last nights party 9/20. 
12:30 fp for space ranger spin 
12:45 fp space mountain 
1:00pm head to Casey’s to eat (Mobile order) 
1:30 pictures around castle 
1:40 rr break 
1:50 big top for party exclusive merchandise (purchased pass holder shirts and pins, Hocus Pocus spirit jerseys) 
2:10 Ariel’s under the sea 
2:30 FP Peter Pan
2:49 Got in line for jack and sally (second family!) 
4:40 meet jack and sally
Candy and all of the bypass pictures by 4:50 
5:00 Starbucks run
5:10 haunted mansion 
5:30 rr break lol 
5:52 Tiana and rapunzel (posted wait time 20 mins but we walked up) 
6:07 big thunder 
Wonder around and pin traded 
6:40 got in line for Aladdin and abu
7:10 got in line for Jafar 
7:15 got in treat trail at jungle cruise and a huge handful of candy
7:22 pirates 
7:57 Philharmagic treat trail
8:06 got a good spot for first Hocus Pocus show 
8:30 Hocus Pocus show started 
8:50 got curb spot in the hub 
9:15 first parade starts
9:35 Left parade walked to laugh floor for candy 
9:50 cosmic rays trick of treat trail 
10:06 big tips agin because hubby wanted AP shirt for him
10:09 rr break again sooo much water lol 
10:18 SDMT and watched firework show while riding 
10:30 sleepy hallow 
10:45 more pictures 
10:57 got on our bus back to resort
We got to do everything on our wish list!! Super successful!!


----------



## sheila14

It was crowded last night long waits fir candy and the more popular rides. Going near the hub on Main Street was hammed packed


----------



## Haley R

I’ll write our report later but I thought it was pretty crowded. I expected that though with it being a Friday night. I even saw someone from my gym there (I live an hour away). The Halloween parties just aren’t really for us. We’re too spoiled by DAH


----------



## FoxC63

Has Disney increased the # of tickets sold since then? 

Read this to understand more:   LINK



jenhelgren said:


> Is it possible to pull another FP after 5 on a party night?



Yes!  You can add a 4th, 5th and modify your FP's on a party ticket.  It works just like a regular park ticket and same rules apply.


----------



## Cluelyss

GrumpyGal43 said:


> Great, thank you!  Hopefully we'll get a spot at the beginning of the parade!


That’s what we do - watch near the splash exit then hit HM, BTMRR or POC after. We’ve tried to hoof it from Main Street a few times - made it successfully to the carousel and small world but line was already closed the night we tried to get to JC.


----------



## Haley R

Okay here's a rough idea of our day yesterday:

2:30 pm Lunch at Garden Grill
4:30 Arrived at MK (long lines to get in, but moved quickly)
-got our Sorcerer's card and skipped bypass
4:40 Haunted Mansion FP (ride broke down so we didn't get to ride and the FP lines was super long anyway)
4:55 Peter Pan FP
-Big Top souvenirs (I bought the PH orange shirt and Dh got a slushie)
-Went back to bypass to get bag and starter candy, got one picture there too
5:40-6:35 Got in line for Pooh and Friends (we were third in line, they were super fun to meet)
6:40 Rode Tea Cups
-Philharmagic for treats, we also stopped and watched for about 15 or so minutes. I have to vent for a second. The theater was practically empty and we chose seats near the front so no one around us. Two women literally came and sat RIGHT BEHIND US. Who does that?!! The entire theater was almost empty and they sat behind us. We ended up moving down a few seats because it was just weird.
7:30 Got the Snake Eyes drink at Storybook Treats (there was no sign or anything for this, but they do have it. It was VERY expensive for a drink-$10. It does come with the glow dice, but still expensive. It was pretty tasty)
7:40 Monsters Inc. treat trail (we sat in there for a good 20 minutes, this was one of my favorite parts of the night. I normally love this show anyway but every got into it last night. We got chosen to "dance for candy" so we stood up and danced.
-Carousel of Progress for GoGo squeeze (the best thing to get while trick or treating lol)
8:10 Walked across to Adventureland for trick or treating
-Got Hades Nachos and kids nachos at Pecos Bill's. Dh said the Hades Nachos were really good. I didn't try them because I don't like buffalo chicken
9:15 got a spot for the fireworks (we were to the left of the partner statue behind a fence and had a great view of the fireworks, lots of people tried to squeeze their way in at the last minute, but we held our ground, we could kind of see the parade but it wasn't a great view which was fine because we've seen it before)
10:30 We left right after the fireworks because we were both beat. We did get the Headless Horseman shot in front of the train station because we missed that last year.

Overall, we had a decent time. We definitely won't be doing another MNSSHP this year and we may even skip it next year unless they really change some things up. We did two parties last year so we didn't feel like there was enough new stuff this year to really have a big must do list. Dh didn't enjoy standing for an hour to watch the fireworks, but I thought it was better than paying $70 pp for the dessert party and we did have a good view. He was extremely tired by that point and I think anything would've annoyed him lol


----------



## bbfrnk

First time post, short time lurker  we just got home and attended both parties - Tues 9/17 and Fri 9/20. Counter service one night, dining the other. I’ll post a report asap comparing both nights, crowds etc. First food and kitten snuggles! We had an early flight so ... only running on 4.5 hours sleep lol.


----------



## jenhelgren

Best Aunt said:


> I'm not good on FP technicalities. Are they always in one-hour increments? If yes, then wouldn't the last one be 5:00 to 6:00? So after you tap in for the HM Fastpass, you could start trying to get a FP for 5:00 to 6:00. But I don't know that there would be any left





FoxC63 said:


> Yes! You can add a 4th, 5th and modify your FP's on a party ticket. It works just like a regular park ticket and same rules apply.




Thanks! I guess what I am wondering is--has anyone successfully pulled an additional FP from 5:30-6? With our current FP times we wont be off HM until after 5 which is within the hour of park close so I am wondering when Disney actually shuts down the FP times. In May, it was 30 minutes prior to park close in AK and EP but Im not sure how a party night at MK works.

Has anyone pulled a 4th FP after 5 on a party night this year?

The above reports show low crowds from 5-6 which would be amazing! But I want a solid plan in case we are not so lucky!

Totally off topic but I am also wondering Gaston's has cinnamon rolls throughout the party or when they stop serving. I NEED my fix!! lol


----------



## FoxC63

jenhelgren said:


> Thanks! I guess what I am wondering is--has anyone successfully pulled an additional FP from 5:30-6? With our current FP times we wont be off HM until after 5 which is within the hour of park close so I am wondering when Disney actually shuts down the FP times. In May, it was 30 minutes prior to park close in AK and EP but Im not sure how a party night at MK works.
> 
> Has anyone pulled a 4th FP after 5 on a party night this year?
> 
> The above reports show low crowds from 5-6 which would be amazing! But I want a solid plan in case we are not so lucky!
> 
> Totally off topic but I am also wondering Gaston's has cinnamon rolls throughout the party or when they stop serving. I NEED my fix!! lol



Again, yes it has been done and posted on last years thread.  In terms of last year or this year it doesn't matter, the party ticket is still a ticket.  As soon as you scan in your 3rd, you can book a 4th.  There's no need to wait until after your ride is complete.  Go here to read more:  LINK


----------



## FoxC63

jenhelgren said:


> Totally off topic but I am also wondering Gaston's has cinnamon rolls throughout the party or when they stop serving. I NEED my fix!! lol



Did you check WDW site?  Not sure of your party date but here's what I found...


LINK


----------



## FoxC63

Haley R said:


> Okay here's a rough idea of our day yesterday:
> 
> -Philharmagic for treats, we also stopped and watched for about 15 or so minutes. I have to vent for a second. The theater was practically empty and we chose seats near the front so no one around us. *Two women literally came and sat RIGHT BEHIND US. Who does that?!!* The entire theater was almost empty and they sat behind us. We ended up moving down a few seats because it was just weird.
> 
> 9:15 got a spot for the fireworks (we were to the left of the partner statue behind a fence and had a great view of the fireworks, *lots of people tried to squeeze their way in at the last minute, but we held our ground,* we could kind of see the parade but it wasn't a great view which was fine because we've seen it before)


----------



## FoxC63

*Astro Orbiter is now open! *

I think I posted it closed down some time in Aug prior to the first party, here’s the scoop:

“The attraction closed unexpectedly in *July *for unplanned maintenance and missed two reopening dates.”

Thanks BlogMickey!


----------



## scullylam

jannalynn_11 said:


> -Hit Tangled bathrooms, thought the lantern photopass photo was cool; actually saw a kid dressed as the lantern taking a photo with the lantern, which was awesome; very cool costume idea


This was the floating lantern photo op right?

I asked the moms panel and was told this isn’t done during the Halloween party.  xD


----------



## Best Aunt

scullylam said:


> This was the floating lantern photo op right?
> 
> I asked the moms panel and was told this isn’t done during the Halloween party.  xD.



I thought they were doing it during the first mnsshp but I could be wrong.


----------



## scullylam

Best Aunt said:


> I thought they were doing it during the first mnsshp but I could be wrong.


I won’t be there till October 11th so I was trying to figure out how to fit this in.  But if it is during the party, that makes things so much easier.  I been hoping to confirm this too by watching the app ‘photopass’ locations but lol the moms panel answer I received.


----------



## Dawn Peterson

So our first party was 9/20.   We had a great time.  The crowds did not feel worse than the crowd at MK the Wednesday before.  I was expecting it to be worse.  The hub was crowded but outside of that it was fine.  

We had park tickets so we went to the park at 8:30am hit all the rides we wanted, used our fast passes and then went back for naps.  We arrived at the party at 6:30.

1) MNSSHP Card
2) Popcorn bucket and Wedding cake (this was not a snack credit on the plan and that was annoying)
3) 7:15 Monsters Inc Treat Trail (loved it). 
4) Pirates posted 35 min wait but was actually 15.  Also fun. 
5) 8:15 Grabbed seats on the left of the partners statue for Hocus Pocus. I loved the show but it freaked out my 10 year old so we had to forgo any thought about Haunted Mansion.  So we did treat trails (incl MonstersInc again) and then spent some time in Mickeys Philarmagic with popcorn and candy.
6) 9:45 Starlight for the Lotsa Burger which I thought was good.
7) 10:15 Watched the fireworks from tomorrow land because my daughter wasn’t going back near the front of the castle. 
8) Spent 45 minutes in Monsters Inc until my daughter got picked to dance for candy.  Highlight of the evening 
9) Magic Shots on the way out to the busses. 

We did everything we wanted except Haunted Mansion and I filled up a back pack and two treat bags with candy. They were giving handfuls.   All in all I was pretty happy with it.  The fantastic weather didn’t hurt. Thanks to everyone for their advice.


----------



## mara512

jenhelgren said:


> All these crowd comments are scaring me! We planned on attending the 10/27 party which is the Sunday before Halloween. If it has been that miserable already-I cant imagine how bad the week of Halloween will be. My DD would be so disappointed if I changed the plans. Our last party was is 2017. Has Disney increased the # of tickets sold since then?



That’s the same party my party of 3 is attending


----------



## hereforthechurros

lvcourtneyy said:


> A CM friend told me that last night was the last night for CMs to get discounted party tickets for September. We accidentally attended that party a few years back and it sold out and was very crowded. We felt that party was more crowded than parties we’ve attended the last week of October the last two years.


Few days late but there were a TON of CMs at the 9/17 party, all talking to each other or talking to those working. Not there’s anything wrong with that, their costumes were out of this world. It definitely felt sold out. I thought the crowds on the 10/11 party last year were bad - this party was worse. I left at 10:30 pm because I was tired of walking in seas of people to get anywhere. 30 minute wait for Peter Pan, almost 40 for Mine Train, 30 for Pirates. ToT lines were a mile long. Just really a bummer.

Not sure if it’s been stated yet but golden oak outpost has the headless horseman straw again as well as a hitchhiking ghost bucket that holds donut holes. Also the snake eyes treat was available at Storybook Treats but signage was almost nonexistent. LOVED the Constance’s for Better or Worse Cake!


----------



## hereforthechurros

jenhelgren said:


> All these crowd comments are scaring me! We planned on attending the 10/27 party which is the Sunday before Halloween. If it has been that miserable already-I cant imagine how bad the week of Halloween will be. My DD would be so disappointed if I changed the plans. Our last party was is 2017. Has Disney increased the # of tickets sold since then?


Consensus is yes amount of tickets sold has increased. They no longer advertise it as low crowds or wait times. One of my good friends has a sister that has worked as a manager in the parks for 25 years and told me they used to cap it at 10,000 tickets. Wonder when that changed but it certainly has!


----------



## CAPSLOCK

Haley R said:


> Two women literally came and sat RIGHT BEHIND US. Who does that?!! The entire theater was almost empty and they sat behind us.


This could be a cultural thing. In some cultures, it would be considered rude NOT to sit next to you.


----------



## FoxC63

CAPSLOCK said:


> This could be a cultural thing. In some cultures, it would be considered rude NOT to sit next to you.



And what culture would that be?


----------



## Megan Pierce

My husband and I are going to Universal in October and were thinking of either hitting up MNSSHP on Thurs 10/17 or Sun 10/20 but now I am having second thoughts after reading all these posts and seeing all the people in ResortTV1 go live last night. I really want to go but I was hoping is was going to be more like the After Hours parties.


----------



## jenhelgren

Dawn Peterson said:


> 7) 10:15 Watched the fireworks from tomorrow land because my daughter wasn’t going back near the front of the castle.


How was the view from Tomorrowland? Can you see any projections or Zero? I don't like to be in the mess in front of the castle either but my kids are huge Nightmare Before Christmas fans and really want to see the full show!


----------



## jenhelgren

What time does the 1st parade pass in front of Casey's? I was thinking about viewing the parade in Frontierland, ducking back into Adventureland and trying to cross Main St so we can view the parade from somewhere near Plaza. Will we beat the parade or would we be better off walking around behind the castle? We want to hit Tomorrowland after parade/fireworks so watching from the Plaza side will be much easier than Casey's side. 
What time have the spots in front of Caseys and Plaza been filling up on party nights this year? I'm not sure there will even be a spot for us cutting it that close!


----------



## DL1WDW2

Huge Jack fan myself...you absolutely must watch from front of castle... because Jack Skellington is as incredible as seeing the Headless Horseman gallop down Main Street.


----------



## Dawn Peterson

jenhelgren said:


> How was the view from Tomorrowland? Can you see any projections or Zero? I don't like to be in the mess in front of the castle either but my kids are huge Nightmare Before Christmas fans and really want to see the full show!



From a fireworks perspective, wonderful. The castle still has the wrap around projections like the skeletons and colors but you can’t see the story projections.    I was quite happy with the view.


----------



## kayteekt

Thoughts on hitting the first parade right where it comes out...standing on the pecos bill side of the road then bolting for pirates. Ride pirates then hub area for fireworkss. We don't have to have the best view for either really. Enough time? We're doing the 10/29 party. I would expect it to be busy. I have our schedule now to do 2nd parade but i feel like that chops up our night a bit.


----------



## Goofy'sPal

Quick question are all the snacks and drinks at MNSSHP snack credits on the dinning plan?
Excited to go Oct 17 and 21


----------



## Best Aunt

Goofy'sPal said:


> Quick question are all the snacks and drinks at MNSSHP snack credits on the dinning plan?



Well, someone posted this:



Dawn Peterson said:


> Popcorn bucket and Wedding cake (this was not a snack credit on the plan and that was annoying)


----------



## m3b

Going in tonight and the concierge said we can’t get in till 5 - 2 hours prior to party start. Assume this is incorrect. He called MK to confirm.


----------



## evlaina

Goofy'sPal said:


> Quick question are all the snacks and drinks at MNSSHP snack credits on the dinning plan?
> Excited to go Oct 17 and 21


i believe all snacks are with the exception of the Lotso burger and hades nachos, and drinks with alcohol. I’ve seen posts that show the Constance cake with a dining plan icon next to it, and some with it blacked out.


----------



## Haley R

m3b said:


> Going in tonight and the concierge said we can’t get in till 5 - 2 hours prior to party start. Assume this is incorrect. He called MK to confirm.


Yeah that’s wrong. You can get in at 4 pm.


----------



## HollyMD

Think I read this and want to confirm- Stitch meets at 6:30, so would 5:30 be best to line up? Or can we get away with a little later than that?


----------



## jenhelgren

DL1WDW2 said:


> Huge Jack fan myself...you absolutely must watch from front of castle... because Jack Skellington is as incredible as seeing the Headless Horseman gallop down Main Street.


Thanks! I was thinking that and figured I would end up giving in and trying to find a better spot, so I guess I may as well plan for it! How close do we need to be to see Jack? I want to watch the 1st parade in Frontierland and then head towards the hub in front of either Casey's or Plaza. Preferably Plaza so we dont have to cross the hub to get to Tomorrowland after the show but with the crowd levels that have been reported lately, I'm not sure that will work! Any advice?


----------



## AndreaDanger

Advice for tonight's party needed, please. I promise I've been following this thread the whole time, but I am inexplicably overwhelmed trying to plan out my first MNSSHP lol.

Priorities are meeting Stitch and Lotso. Would also like to catch a parade (1st, if possible), fireworks, and Hocus Pocus show. Will ToT along the way. We were already at MK earlier today and got a lot of rides in, so those aren't too important to us tonight.

What would you experts recommend as a tentative schedule? We are planning to head to MK around 5:00 or so and would love any and all tips and advice you're willing to share.


----------



## Dugette

Back from our whirlwind surprise birthday trip! We went to the 9/20 party for our daughter’s 7th birthday. Had a blast and actually did a lot more than we thought we would, though it did feel somewhat crowded. We didn’t have park tickets, so we wanted to get a lot of rides in, not a big focus on character meets or trick-or-treating. We did end up skipping the Haunted Mansion because DD freaked out and started screaming in line, despite the fact that she’s ridden dozens of times and never been scared before. Oh, well. We ended up skipping the parade too because it would have been right after that and, in that state, she probably would have ended up screaming and trying to run from some of the parade segments as well. But we did catch some of it at a distance while waiting for fireworks, so I guess that’s something. Otherwise, we did everything on our must-do list and then some. Oh, also, people-watching was so much fun – loved all the creative costumes!

*Arrived 3:50pm via boat from WL (WCC for late lunch), walked straight in, had wristbands on and entering park at 3:53pm.

*Went straight to our Tinkerbell FP (3:10-4:10pm). Observed all the people sitting on the floor waiting for Jack and Sally while we were in that room. Met Tink at 4:08pm, then tried to follow our plan to do standby for Mickey and Minnie (daughter’s birthday, so HAD to meet them in birthday party attire), but the standby jumped from I think 20 to 45 minutes while we were in with Tink, so we decided to check later and went to the bypass instead.

*After bypass, stopped for the PhotoPass with the aerial view of you in the MK (4:28). Only two people in line before us. Then started heading to our other two FP: Splash and Thunder.

*On the way, no wait for the Magic Carpets, so took a quick spin.

*Knocked out our Splash and BTMRR FP back-to-back (4:10-5:10 and 5:10-6:10 – we were done with Splash about 5:20).

*Started making our way back towards M&M because the wait seemed to be declining from the 75 minutes it had been at. Spotted Nick Wilde and Judy Hopps up on the train station platform (a little before 6pm).

*Got in line for M&M shortly after that and met them at 6:25pm – not so bad a wait! I used the time in line to multi-task and start prepping our daughter’s hair to be Dizzy from the Descendants for her costume (we hadn’t changed yet because she wanted to wear her Happy Birthday dress to meet M&M).

*Stopped into a restroom to change DD into her costume/dress on the way to Tomorrowland. Stopped for a quick Halloween Party sign PhotoPass in that area after she changed, 6:46).

*Made it to Space Mountain around 6:50, based on some advice about shorter lines I’d seen here. Confirmed with a CM that it was already in overlay mode. Still a fair line, but it moved fast and we were out of the ride by 7:15pm. Very cool in the pitch black!

*Wanted to do the Peoplemover, but it was down for technical difficulties, so we did Buzz instead, since it was basically a walk-on. Came out of Buzz and Peoplemover was running, so enjoyed a spin on that around 7:30pm. We did see the Elvis Stitch line was pretty long – we would have liked to do that, but didn’t want to spare the time.

*Went through the Laugh Floor around 7:50pm, got a few treats and stopped to watch the show for a few minutes. (We never specifically did a trick-or-treat trail, but there were a lot of attractions giving out candy after, so we got plenty).

*Entered Cosmic Rays at 8pm. Daughter is a HUGE Descendants fan and we managed to keep this party a secret from her. Also, good place to eat dinner. I brought her over to the dance party while DH got us some food. She got some good dancing in before we grabbed a table within view and ate dinner. For those like me that were trying to figure out what this party would be like, I’d say it’s a fairly typical Disney-style dance party, but Descendants themed. They had a DJ and dance leader CMs that were all fantastic and really made the party, in our opinion. They had some screens up front that showed occasional clips of the Descendants characters, sometimes interactive, sometimes just background movie clips. There was a mix of Descendants and other non-Descendants songs. Personally, I wish they just stuck to Descendants songs because there are so many good ones and that’s what the fans want to hear. But it was still fun. No Descendants characters roaming, BUT since this is the Halloween Party, all the fans dressed as their favorite characters gathered here, so our daughter (dressed as Dizzy) was out there dancing with Evie and Mal and Uma, etc. – she loved that! It seemed like the crowd got bigger and bigger as the time went on. Around 8:40, I believe, they took a break and said the show would start again at 9pm, so I guess they cycle on and off. We peeked in during the break and saw kids hula-hooping. I don’t have the best videos, but will add a couple to the end of this post. Daughter enjoyed this event quite a bit, but was ready for more rides after dinner.

*We headed out of Cosmic Rays around 8:40 (oh, I had the Lotso burger, which was pretty good). Our daughter tried unsuccessfully to pull the sword from the stone, then we spotted the stepsisters out and about. Since Dizzy is Drizella’s daughter, we joined the crowd following her around. That crowd contained several other kids dressed as Descendants characters and they all instantly bonded and the stepsisters made them all come up together for pictures. Also, do the Disney villians all deny the existence of their Descendants kids? Drizella did and when we mentioned Evie to the Evil Queen the prior night at Artist Point, well, she wouldn’t give that idea the time of day.

*After a bathroom break, headed into Pirates about 9:10-9:15. Loved the live-action pirates, in both the ride and the queue. Nice addition, they should always have that.

*About 9:45pm, we headed over to the lawn in front of Casey’s, based on the tips here about that being a good viewing spot. Took the PhotoPass in that area and asked the photographer if it was open for fireworks viewing and she said yes. We grabbed a front-row spot next to another family and waited it out, eating candy. Stood for the show and had a really nice view, since they leave open a walkway in front of the rail, so no heads right in front of you. Able to see Jack and projections quite well.

*Then we tried to do HM and DD lost her mind, as referenced earlier. We changed our plans and ended up on walk-on It’s a Small World (hadn’t planned to ride it at all, but it calmed DD down, thankfully). Took a quick restroom stop just after 11 and got the magic mirror PhotoPass shots nearby. Also, had passed by the lantern magic shot, but line was very long.

*Then we did a Fantasyland riding spree, walking onto Little Mermaid, Barnstormer, Teacups, and Pooh. Also did the Disney Junior dance party in the middle of that (fun, only a few kids with 3 characters on the dance floor). We met Goofy outside of the Barnstormer as well, with only 1 family in line (11:38).

*11:55 we got in line for 7DMT. 35 minute wait posted, but actually about 30 in reality.

*DD tried her luck with the sword again, but nope. Took a few pictures in front of the castle. Stopped at a Main Street Photopass and got several magic shots in one go (12:49 – dancing ghosts, cauldron, flaming pumpkin).

*We were staying at the Hilton Lake Buena Vista by Disney Springs. Their bus did not run after the party and we didn’t see any DS buses running either. Ended up taking the ferry to the TTC and then a cab back. All of our feet hurt by then. It was a great night! DD had a blast and got endless compliments on her costume and an all-around fun time was had by all. Glad we did this crazy trip!

Birthday Fun:


Meeting Drizella:


Tired but happy at the end of the night:


My little Dizzy enjoying the DescenDance party 





And the view while we ate:


----------



## MaleDisneyBeliever

Does anyone know if Pandora or Alex and Ani have party exclusive items?


----------



## Disneylovingmomof2

Dugette said:


> Back from our whirlwind surprise birthday trip! We went to the 9/20 party for our daughter’s 7th birthday. Had a blast and actually did a lot more than we thought we would, though it did feel somewhat crowded. We didn’t have park tickets, so we wanted to get a lot of rides in, not a big focus on character meets or trick-or-treating. We did end up skipping the Haunted Mansion because DD freaked out and started screaming in line, despite the fact that she’s ridden dozens of times and never been scared before. Oh, well. We ended up skipping the parade too because it would have been right after that and, in that state, she probably would have ended up screaming and trying to run from some of the parade segments as well. But we did catch some of it at a distance while waiting for fireworks, so I guess that’s something. Otherwise, we did everything on our must-do list and then some. Oh, also, people-watching was so much fun – loved all the creative costumes!
> 
> *Arrived 3:50pm via boat from WL (WCC for late lunch), walked straight in, had wristbands on and entering park at 3:53pm.
> 
> *Went straight to our Tinkerbell FP (3:10-4:10pm). Observed all the people sitting on the floor waiting for Jack and Sally while we were in that room. Met Tink at 4:08pm, then tried to follow our plan to do standby for Mickey and Minnie (daughter’s birthday, so HAD to meet them in birthday party attire), but the standby jumped from I think 20 to 45 minutes while we were in with Tink, so we decided to check later and went to the bypass instead.
> 
> *After bypass, stopped for the PhotoPass with the aerial view of you in the MK (4:28). Only two people in line before us. Then started heading to our other two FP: Splash and Thunder.
> 
> *On the way, no wait for the Magic Carpets, so took a quick spin.
> 
> *Knocked out our Splash and BTMRR FP back-to-back (4:10-5:10 and 5:10-6:10 – we were done with Splash about 5:20).
> 
> *Started making our way back towards M&M because the wait seemed to be declining from the 75 minutes it had been at. Spotted Nick Wilde and Judy Hopps up on the train station platform (a little before 6pm).
> 
> *Got in line for M&M shortly after that and met them at 6:25pm – not so bad a wait! I used the time in line to multi-task and start prepping our daughter’s hair to be Dizzy from the Descendants for her costume (we hadn’t changed yet because she wanted to wear her Happy Birthday dress to meet M&M).
> 
> *Stopped into a restroom to change DD into her costume/dress on the way to Tomorrowland. Stopped for a quick Halloween Party sign PhotoPass in that area after she changed, 6:46).
> 
> *Made it to Space Mountain around 6:50, based on some advice about shorter lines I’d seen here. Confirmed with a CM that it was already in overlay mode. Still a fair line, but it moved fast and we were out of the ride by 7:15pm. Very cool in the pitch black!
> 
> *Wanted to do the Peoplemover, but it was down for technical difficulties, so we did Buzz instead, since it was basically a walk-on. Came out of Buzz and Peoplemover was running, so enjoyed a spin on that around 7:30pm. We did see the Elvis Stitch line was pretty long – we would have liked to do that, but didn’t want to spare the time.
> 
> *Went through the Laugh Floor around 7:50pm, got a few treats and stopped to watch the show for a few minutes. (We never specifically did a trick-or-treat trail, but there were a lot of attractions giving out candy after, so we got plenty).
> 
> *Entered Cosmic Rays at 8pm. Daughter is a HUGE Descendants fan and we managed to keep this party a secret from her. Also, good place to eat dinner. I brought her over to the dance party while DH got us some food. She got some good dancing in before we grabbed a table within view and ate dinner. For those like me that were trying to figure out what this party would be like, I’d say it’s a fairly typical Disney-style dance party, but Descendants themed. They had a DJ and dance leader CMs that were all fantastic and really made the party, in our opinion. They had some screens up front that showed occasional clips of the Descendants characters, sometimes interactive, sometimes just background movie clips. There was a mix of Descendants and other non-Descendants songs. Personally, I wish they just stuck to Descendants songs because there are so many good ones and that’s what the fans want to hear. But it was still fun. No Descendants characters roaming, BUT since this is the Halloween Party, all the fans dressed as their favorite characters gathered here, so our daughter (dressed as Dizzy) was out there dancing with Evie and Mal and Uma, etc. – she loved that! It seemed like the crowd got bigger and bigger as the time went on. Around 8:40, I believe, they took a break and said the show would start again at 9pm, so I guess they cycle on and off. We peeked in during the break and saw kids hula-hooping. I don’t have the best videos, but will add a couple to the end of this post. Daughter enjoyed this event quite a bit, but was ready for more rides after dinner.
> 
> *We headed out of Cosmic Rays around 8:40 (oh, I had the Lotso burger, which was pretty good). Our daughter tried unsuccessfully to pull the sword from the stone, then we spotted the stepsisters out and about. Since Dizzy is Drizella’s daughter, we joined the crowd following her around. That crowd contained several other kids dressed as Descendants characters and they all instantly bonded and the stepsisters made them all come up together for pictures. Also, do the Disney villians all deny the existence of their Descendants kids? Drizella did and when we mentioned Evie to the Evil Queen the prior night at Artist Point, well, she wouldn’t give that idea the time of day.
> 
> *After a bathroom break, headed into Pirates about 9:10-9:15. Loved the live-action pirates, in both the ride and the queue. Nice addition, they should always have that.
> 
> *About 9:45pm, we headed over to the lawn in front of Casey’s, based on the tips here about that being a good viewing spot. Took the PhotoPass in that area and asked the photographer if it was open for fireworks viewing and she said yes. We grabbed a front-row spot next to another family and waited it out, eating candy. Stood for the show and had a really nice view, since they leave open a walkway in front of the rail, so no heads right in front of you. Able to see Jack and projections quite well.
> 
> *Then we tried to do HM and DD lost her mind, as referenced earlier. We changed our plans and ended up on walk-on It’s a Small World (hadn’t planned to ride it at all, but it calmed DD down, thankfully). Took a quick restroom stop just after 11 and got the magic mirror PhotoPass shots nearby. Also, had passed by the lantern magic shot, but line was very long.
> 
> *Then we did a Fantasyland riding spree, walking onto Little Mermaid, Barnstormer, Teacups, and Pooh. Also did the Disney Junior dance party in the middle of that (fun, only a few kids with 3 characters on the dance floor). We met Goofy outside of the Barnstormer as well, with only 1 family in line (11:38).
> 
> *11:55 we got in line for 7DMT. 35 minute wait posted, but actually about 30 in reality.
> 
> *DD tried her luck with the sword again, but nope. Took a few pictures in front of the castle. Stopped at a Main Street Photopass and got several magic shots in one go (12:49 – dancing ghosts, cauldron, flaming pumpkin).
> 
> *We were staying at the Hilton Lake Buena Vista by Disney Springs. Their bus did not run after the party and we didn’t see any DS buses running either. Ended up taking the ferry to the TTC and then a cab back. All of our feet hurt by then. It was a great night! DD had a blast and got endless compliments on her costume and an all-around fun time was had by all. Glad we did this crazy trip!
> 
> Birthday Fun:
> View attachment 437970
> 
> Meeting Drizella:
> View attachment 437971
> 
> Tired but happy at the end of the night:
> View attachment 437973
> 
> My little Dizzy enjoying the DescenDance party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the view while we ate:


Would you mind sharing where we should go to get this photo?


----------



## bbfrnk

Almost have my trip report done. I’ve been asleep most of the day! Looks like tonight’s party is getting ready to launch so my late post probably won’t help tonight’s party peeps. 

Just FYI you can get in at 4:00 but - be at the gate at 3:45 pm. They opened the gates for the party at 3:45 pm on the dot both dates we went this week.


----------



## PPFlight75

Attended Friday night's party (9/20). We had such a great time! Here is what we were able to get done:

We arrived at the gate around 3:30 and were let in at 3:45.

4:00-Skipper's Canteen-We skipped the bypass in hopes of getting seated without a reservation. We were seated immediately. This has become one of our favorite places!
5:10-Pirates with FP (standby only 10 min)
5:45-BTMR with FP
Walked back to the bypass to get our starter bags. Would not give them at the Pirates location since we already had bands. No biggie.
6:15-Buzz-10 min
6:35-Space/Speedway-20/10 min
6:50-Splash Mtn-walk on
7:15-HM-20 min

We then ToT'd a ton until ready to find a spot for the 1st parade. We found a great front row spot on main street at 8:50. We took a risk trying but it paid off! Love the parade!!

Went to the garden plaza in front of Casey's to wait for fireworks and found a spot at the back rail. I actually thought the new show was super cute!!

We ToT'd 3-4 more stops and headed out. We were super tired from traveling all day and had done pretty much everything on our list. 

Bus was waiting when we got there. Could not have asked for better.

This was probably our best party to date. There were tons of people in the main areas but not too crowded and the wait times for rides were great. ToT stops had some lines but moved quickly. I would say the longest one took was 5 minutes or so.

If you have any specific questions, let me know!


----------



## AndreaDanger

Tonight's party is sold out according to the sign at the MK turnstiles! Lines to enter are looong.


----------



## bbfrnk

9/17 was probably sold out.
We got stuck in the Liberty Square debacle during the first parade - it was like the hub after fireworks. I’ve always been able to take the back way from Frontierland to Liberty Square. Not this time.

Last year we were at the Tuesday 9/25/2018 party. We did Disney all the time but hadn’t been in 10 years. This was my first time after getting sick (I have fibromyalgia) and we were in Orlando for 2 nights. I wanted to go to the Magic Kingdom but couldn’t do all day, so we went to the party. I had no idea how the new FP system worked and the trip was very last minute. It was terrible busy and the only thing I could do was keep avoiding rides with long waits. Turns out Microsoft had a conference. On the flight home I sat next to a college CM on the plane and she said it was a sold out party. It was ridiculously exhausting but we made the most of it, we also flew in same day.

*What we did during the 9/25/18 party*
at castle hub at 5 pm
first churro in 10 years!!
Swiss Robinson treehouse (no wait)
Pirates (20 min wait)
Jungle Cruise (20 min wait_ right before 6_)
Haunted Mansion (15 min, no wait)
Little Mermaid (10 min, no wait)
dinner at Cosmic Ray’s 6:30
Tomorrowland speedway (15 min wait)
Buzz Lightyear (5 min, no wait)
People mover (no wait)
First parade in Frontierland
Big Thunder (15 min wait, right after parade)
Watched fireworks via Liberty Square bridge
Peter Pan (25 min wait)
Haunted Mansion (10 min wait)
Seven Dwarves Mine Train (20 min wait after 11:30 pm)
Winnie the Pooh (no wait, 5 min. before close)

*Tues 9/17/19 vs Tues 9/25/18*
It felt a lot like last year’s party, but different. In this post someone said they were at the 9/25/18 party and it wasn’t that crowded. So it depends where you are and timing. Last year we snagged a spot 15 min. before first parade in Frontierland - easy peasy. This year we were skipping both parades but got stuck in the terrible crowd during the first parade and lost a lot of time and energy.

So for this year I tried to be ready for a sold out party. It went well except for that mistake during the first parade. Our only goal was to ride the rides, eat food and do a little trick or treating.

*What we did during the 9/17/19 party*
We had three FP’s: Jungle Cruise 3:30-4:30, Pirates 4:30-5:30 and Haunted Mansion 5:30-6:00. We also took advantage of 3:45 pm entry, flew in the day before. You can get in at 4 pm - they open the gates at 3:45 pm. We are a couple, so just the two of us.

Grabbed a churro
Riverboat 4:00 pm off boat at 4:19
Jungle Cruise 4:30 FP
Tiki Room 4:54 (last show at 5:00)
Pirates 5:15 FP
Haunted Mansion FP 5:56 (didn’t need it)
Treehouse 6:15
TOT Jungle Cruise
At 6:30 we went to Tomorrowland via castle hub. _Took pics outside castle on Tomorrowland bridge._
Cosmic Rays for dinner 6:40 (6:54 ordered)_ very busy - it took an hour to order, find a table, eat, etc._
TOT Cosmic Ray’s
TOT Carrousel of Progress
People Mover 8:05 (5 min wait)
People Mover (again, because lol)
_Left Tomorrowland back to Adventureland via castle hub. The 8:30 pm Hocus Pocus was showing, a bit crowded but could walk through without issue._
Treehouse (again haha) bonus: we saw the HP finale fireworks from treehouse
Pirates was too busy, would return later
Big Thunder 9:10 (9 min wait, right before parade)
_Splash was a 5 min wait during parade but we didn’t want to get wet - we made the big mistake of trying to get to Haunted Mansion during parade!_
** lost time stuck in Liberty Square area with massive crowd, almost gridlock!**
grabbed popcorn at Frontierland cart, _after crowd dispersed (few min wait) _
TOT at Country Bear Jamboree (it’s a trick not a treat! hidden long line inside)
Treehouse - just in time for fireworks (you can see some of the projections but big fireworks blocked by tree)
Pirates 10:33 pm
Haunted Mansion (15 min wait)
Little Mermaid 11:25
Mine Train 11:40
Peter Pan 11:55

*What we did during the 9/20 party*
We had three FP’s: Space Mountain 3:30-4:30, 7DMT 4:30-5:30, Peter Pan 5:30-6:00 (but I let PP go and picked up Big Thunder instead.) We entered at 3:45 pm.

Space Mountain FP
Carrousel of Progress
7DMT FP
Hall of Presidents
Liberty Tree Tavern walk in - table 50 min wait for 2. _They took my number to text when table was ready so we didn’t have to stay and wait._
Big Thunder FP
Haunted Mansion (abandoned!) _table ready text just before boarding, near exit _
dinner at Liberty Tree Tavern 6:30 pm
_service seemed slow, just under 1.5 hour to eat. Left at 7:50 _
Haunted Mansion (10 min wait, posted 25 min)
hung out in Adventureland
TOT at Jungle Cruise
Treehouse
Pirates and TOT after 9 pm
TOT at Jungle Cruise
Long wait for Churro (cart by hub) *I should have grabbed one earlier*
Watched fireworks by 7DMT
Tomorrowland Speedway (10:30 pm, 10 min wait)
Space Mountain 10:50 pm (15 min wait)
People Mover (no wait)
Buzz Lightyear (no wait)
11:30 pm exit via Tomorrowland Terrace, brief Main Street then stores (during 11:15 parade, could not cross street)
**We walked by Cruella viewing area while leaving, and it didn’t look like a great place to watch the parade at all, with all of us walking on the sidewalk to leave while the 2nd parade was passing.**

*Tues 9/17/19 vs Friday 9/20/19*
Friday was much less crowded than Tuesday. The weather was fantastic - 77 degrees with a breeze, we couldn’t stop grinning. We had an early flight next day and planned on leaving early but the weather was so great and the crowds less so we stayed until 11:30 pm LOL. It looked like the character lines in Adventureland were short around 9 pm. We only went for rides, TOT and the atmosphere. We needed a break so we opted for sit down dinner during the party since Cosmic Ray’s took an hour on Tuesday anyway. Except for the churro, we ended up not getting any special foods because we were stuffed. Ending the night in Tomorrowland was a great choice.

*Tips for *

Expect crowds and be prepared
Use FP and/or hit popular rides after 10 pm, during parade or fireworks. Space hits 20 min wait after 11 pm. Splash sits at 5 min by first parade. 7DMT hits 20 min. after 11:30 pm.
The Tiki Room‘s last show is at 5 pm.
Liberty Square Riverboat last sailing is just before 6 pm.
Hall of Presidents last show was 6 pm.
Hop on Jungle Cruise right before 6 pm for shorter wait, without FP.
The treehouse is open at night and you’ll have it pretty much to yourself!
If you’re not watching the parade, get to where you want to be before and stay until it passes. If you’re experiencing crowds, don’t try to cut through Liberty Square or castle hub during first parade or fireworks. Just sit and rest for 15 min. if you have to. Don’t get in that crowd!
Frontierland is a good spot to watch the parade
Choose what you want to do, you can’t do it all. We average 12-13 rides with dinner during party, some TOT, breaks and picture taking. We don’t do special pictures so can’t advise on that.
at sunset you can get a beautiful picture with the castle on the bridge to Tomorrowland, not many people either
Use the MK app for wait times.
Haunted Mansion 15 min wait = no wait, if it is 25 min it is about 10 min. wait (it was for us, anyway)
20 min wait for Space and 7DMT = about 15 min.
You can watch the fireworks projections on the bridge between Liberty Square and the castle but you won’t see the big fireworks or Jack
To see just the big fireworks (no music) stand by 7DMT by teacups. Perfect view and no people. You won’t see castle projections here.
To do the most during the party - eat before you go. I needed a rest break anyway, so we ate during party.
To avoid a lot of the crowd, leave via Tomorrowland Terrace and cut through Main Street stores. The bypass was closed after 11:30 pm
If a ride has super long wait, pick something else and try to come back later

Most of all, have fun and enjoy the party! Stay hydrated and take breaks when you need to and enjoy the atmosphere. With fibromyalgia and Florida heat, I simply can't do a park all day and night. We went for 5 nights and did MNSSHP 2 nights, Universal Horror Nights 2 nights, and we slept in every day and went to parks around 3:00 pm.

*Liquid IV*
Not park related but… If you have time to grab some, I highly recommend looking into Liquid IV. I use it so much and it really helped me manage theme parks with fibromyalgia this trip. I drank 2-3 a day. My husband drank 1-2 daily. You add it to a bottle of water. We prefer the lemon lime flavor, but it also comes in Acai and passion fruit. You can get it on Amazon, at Costco (passion fruit only) and I believe they carry it in more stores just look on their website.

Hope all this helps someone!


----------



## Dugette

Disneylovingmomof2 said:


> Would you mind sharing where we should go to get this photo?


Which photo?


----------



## bbfrnk

AndreaDanger said:


> Advice for tonight's party needed, please. I promise I've been following this thread the whole time, but I am inexplicably overwhelmed trying to plan out my first MNSSHP lol.
> 
> Priorities are meeting Stitch and Lotso. Would also like to catch a parade (1st, if possible), fireworks, and Hocus Pocus show. Will ToT along the way. We were already at MK earlier today and got a lot of rides in, so those aren't too important to us tonight.
> 
> What would you experts recommend as a tentative schedule? We are planning to head to MK around 5:00 or so and would love any and all tips and advice you're willing to share.


Wish I could give you advice for characters. I'm assuming that Stitch and Lotso are in Tomorrowland, so maybe hit them early or ask cast member how late they will be out. Tomorrowland seems to clear out late in the evening. While everyone is in the hub, Main Street or Liberty Square.

I would snag a spot for first parade in Frontierland by the start of parade route, then you can at least go to Adventureland fairly easily after it passes and do trick or treating. You can always go up to the CMs with gold coins through gift shop if Pirates is too busy to ride. I've never watched Hocus Pocus so can't comment on that. The first show seemed less busy - when we walked past it to get to Adventureland.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

jenhelgren said:


> Is it possible to pull another FP after 5 on a party night? We have HM for 4:30-5:30. If we are done by 5-is there any chance that I will be able to find a 4th FP or does Disney stop all FP to start transitioning from day to party guests? Our last trip FP was available until 30 minutes before close on a normal day so that would be 5:30 on a party night but I'm not sure if the same rules apply





jenhelgren said:


> Thanks! I guess what I am wondering is--has anyone successfully pulled an additional FP from 5:30-6? With our current FP times we wont be off HM until after 5 which is within the hour of park close so I am wondering when Disney actually shuts down the FP times. In May, it was 30 minutes prior to park close in AK and EP but Im not sure how a party night at MK works.
> 
> Has anyone pulled a 4th FP after 5 on a party night this year?
> 
> The above reports show low crowds from 5-6 which would be amazing! But I want a solid plan in case we are not so lucky!
> 
> Totally off topic but I am also wondering Gaston's has cinnamon rolls throughout the party or when they stop serving. I NEED my fix!! lol



It’s possible to still “pull” FPs past 5pm after you use your others, but selection is going to be very limited.  I did some refreshing around 5:15pm today just to see, see the screen shots below - as usual availability would bounce around with every few clicks.  I was searching for 2 guests, FYI.  Not sure if there is a point where refreshing will not work, may be 5:30pm but I’m not sure about that.

Of course YMMV based on any given evening and any given time.

In your situation, as soon as you tap at HM, pull up the app and start refreshing to see what comes up.  Don’t wait until you’re done with the ride, if you can.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Cluelyss

MaleDisneyBeliever said:


> Does anyone know if Pandora or Alex and Ani have party exclusive items?


A&A did last year, but I haven’t seen anything released for this year.


----------



## katherine52478

AndreaDanger said:


> Tonight's party is sold out according to the sign at the MK turnstiles! Lines to enter are looong.



Eek! I’m following the thread tonight since we will be there next Sunday, 9/29. Hopefully this will not be the norm! Have fun!


----------



## mommamouseca

katherine52478 said:


> Eek! I’m following the thread tonight since we will be there next Sunday, 9/29. Hopefully this will not be the norm! Have fun!





katherine52478 said:


> Eek! I’m following the thread tonight since we will be there next Sunday, 9/29. Hopefully this will not be the norm! Have fun!


We're there next Sunday as well.  This is making me nervous.  I wonder if there is something special going on tonight that makes this sell out unique???  Fingers Crossed.  Enjoy your trip!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

AndreaDanger said:


> Tonight's party is sold out according to the sign at the MK turnstiles! Lines to enter are looong.



Also shows as sold out online too.

Very interesting...


----------



## neverenoughtime

I am here tonight and it is extremely crowded compared to the party Friday.  Seems like this event is getting more popular by the year.  I cannot imagine what the crowds will be like in the coming month.


----------



## katherine52478

It looks like this was the last night the party ticket was $79. Hopefully everyone was just being budget conscious and didn't want to pony up the extra $6.


----------



## Lehuaann

neverenoughtime said:


> I am here tonight and it is extremely crowded compared to the party Friday.  Seems like this event is getting more popular by the year.  I cannot imagine what the crowds will be like in the coming month.



We have been to many, many sold out parties and thought last year was bad.  Tonight is much worse.  If there were anyway to get our money back, we would be outta here.


----------



## cakebaker

mommamouseca said:


> We're there next Sunday as well.  This is making me nervous.  I wonder if there is something special going on tonight that makes this sell out unique???  Fingers Crossed.  Enjoy your trip!


We’ll be there next Sunday too. I hold out no hope it won’t be a sell out. We rarely do these things anymore, but it’s a short trip and we wanted to see the fireworks and shows. We have very low expectations and I’m am fully aware it’s not worth the money we’re paying to do it.


----------



## cakebaker

Lehuaann said:


> We have been to many, many sold out parties and thought last year was bad.  Tonight is much worse.  If there were anyway to get our money back, we would be outta here.



If it’s that miserable, and I don’t question at all that it is, go make your case at guest services. You never know. I got a refund for a magic morning when both SDMT and PPF flight were down and those are supposedly non refundable as well. Maybe if enough people pitch a fit, they’ll do something.


----------



## katherine52478

cakebaker said:


> We’ll be there next Sunday too. I hold out no hope it won’t be a sell out. We rarely do these things anymore, but it’s a short trip and we wanted to see the fireworks and shows. We have very low expectations and I’m am fully aware it’s not worth the money we’re paying to do it.



I did the Christmas party in 2011 but never the Halloween party, so I just wanted to experience the decorations, the parade and the fireworks. I was hoping to see some of the special characters, but I wasn't planning on doing any actual meet and greets (my son is 13 and is "over" the characters, sigh). We are doing after hours on 9/26 so the rides aren't even a priority. I just don't like wall-to-wall people, especially when it is humid out and we are paying extra!

Good luck to you (and all of us!)


----------



## cakebaker

katherine52478 said:


> I did the Christmas party in 2011 but never the Halloween party, so I just wanted to experience the decorations, the parade and the fireworks. I was hoping to see some of the special characters, but I wasn't planning on doing any actual meet and greets (my son is 13 and is "over" the characters, sigh). We are doing after hours on 9/26 so the rides aren't even a priority. I just don't like wall-to-wall people, especially when it is humid out and we are paying extra!
> 
> Good luck to you (and all of us!)


We’re doing the after hours too on the 26th. At least for now, that’s a hard ticket event that isn’t oversold. I can’t stand really heavy crowds but my bunch really wanted to see the new fireworks. I’ll probably be the official spot holder for the parade and fireworks. I can’t take trying to navigate in heavy crowds.


----------



## Portugal1000

At tonight’s party. Been coming to MK for 14 years. This is only my second party. Without a doubt the most crowded I have ever seen MK. Gave up on collecting candy after 2nd stop. Just unbelievable lines. Rather just go to shop and buy a big selection pack! Long lines for all rides. I think I must have got confused because I thought Disney marketed this as shorter lines. 
Still having fun but this is nothing like party I was at in 2019.  Can’t help thinking a Disney got greedy. Especially when I saw $7 for a pretzel. Seriously!!


----------



## Lehuaann

cakebaker said:


> If it’s that miserable, and I don’t question at all that it is, go make your case at guest services. You never know. I got a refund for a magic morning when both SDMT and PPF flight were down and those are supposedly non refundable as well. Maybe if enough people pitch a fit, they’ll do something.



I have a feeling GR has a long line and, for now, just need to calm down and rest.  

The crowd bottlenecks badly between liberty square and riverboat, and I was smack in the middle of a crowd of people arguing.  It was anxiety inducing.  Then trying to escape to the side, inadvertently ended up in the HM line and was told in raised voice matter of fairly that I was cutting.  I can’t win.  

It just seems to be run very poorly, starting with the entrance.  The CM are having a difficult time handling the crowds and lines.


----------



## MonaMN

cakebaker said:


> We’ll be there next Sunday too. I hold out no hope it won’t be a sell out. We rarely do these things anymore, but it’s a short trip and we wanted to see the fireworks and shows. We have very low expectations and I’m am fully aware it’s not worth the money we’re paying to do it.


We are doing a quick weekend trip and will be there next Sunday too. Hopefully it won’t be as busy as it appears tonight is...


----------



## neverenoughtime

It is getting cooler as the night goes on. Splash mountain still seems to be down.  I cannot believe the candy lines.  Friday they were not too bad. Tonight they are insane.  No way I am standing in a line longer for candy than for smugglers run lol.


----------



## Haley R

neverenoughtime said:


> It is getting cooler as the night goes on. Splash mountain still seems to be down.  I cannot believe the candy lines.  Friday they were not too bad. Tonight they are insane.  No way I am standing in a line longer for candy than for smugglers run lol.


Wow these are really bad reports from tonight. Even though I thought Friday was crowded, we never had a long wait for candy. The lines continuously moved and only took 5-10 minutes at the longest


----------



## Wishfuiiy

Friday was a breeze compared to tonight. I am hoping it thins out soon cause this isn’t even fun.


----------



## Lehuaann

Haley R said:


> Wow these are really bad reports from tonight. Even though I thought Friday was crowded, we never had a long wait for candy. The lines continuously moved and only took 5-10 minutes at the longest



For us, the tortuga tavern candy line was past pecos bill.  The line had to stop and let guests into the restaurant


----------



## Haley R

Lehuaann said:


> For us, the tortuga tavern candy line was past pecos bill.  The line had to stop and let guests into the restaurant


I had to look at a map to see just how far that is!


----------



## ChiefM

Do you see any Jack Skellington sippers? We go in 4 weeks and I so want to get one for my son.


----------



## emily nicole

Reading these reports, I’m starting to regret buying a ticket just yesterday to 10/27’s party. Yikes.


----------



## bbfrnk

Portugal1000 said:


> At tonight’s party. Been coming to MK for 14 years. This is only my second party. Without a doubt the most crowded I have ever seen MK. Gave up on collecting candy after 2nd stop. Just unbelievable lines. Rather just go to shop and buy a big selection pack! Long lines for all rides. I think I must have got confused because I thought Disney marketed this as shorter lines.
> Still having fun but this is nothing like party I was at in 2019.  Can’t help thinking a Disney got greedy. Especially when I saw $7 for a pretzel. Seriously!!



I love Disney but it’s not the same as it used to be, for a variety of reasons. Selling too many tickets is one of them.


----------



## bbfrnk

Lehuaann said:


> I have a feeling GR has a long line and, for now, just need to calm down and rest.
> 
> The crowd bottlenecks badly between liberty square and riverboat, and I was smack in the middle of a crowd of people arguing.  It was anxiety inducing.  Then trying to escape to the side, inadvertently ended up in the HM line and was told in raised voice matter of fairly that I was cutting.  I can’t win.
> 
> It just seems to be run very poorly, starting with the entrance.  The CM are having a difficult time handling the crowds and lines.


Sorry to hear you got stuck in that too! Yes on Tues 9/17 the crowd was so bad in Liberty Square the CMs just seemed to give up. And I don’t blame them - it was terrible.


----------



## garthbarth1

We are also going next Sunday, and while they have been crowded they have never been unmanageable. Makes me nervous for sure!


----------



## FoxC63

AndreaDanger said:


> Tonight's party is sold out according to the sign at the MK turnstiles! Lines to enter are looong.



Thanks for the heads up!



GADisneyDad14 said:


> Also shows as sold out online too.
> 
> Very interesting...



Just adding...


----------



## FoxC63

MaleDisneyBeliever said:


> Does anyone know if Pandora or Alex and Ani have party exclusive items?





Cluelyss said:


> A&A did last year, but I haven’t seen anything released for this year.



*Alex and Ani Exclusive MNSSHP Hocus Pocus Set:  $80*
Not to confuse you but this is a set.  You cannot buy them separately.  You don’t have to wear both but they go well together.


*Pandora Hocus Pocus charm*, this is NOT party exclusive and can be found at Uptown Jewelers:  $65.


Wish I got them!


----------



## Lehuaann

Wishfuiiy said:


> Friday was a breeze compared to tonight. I am hoping it thins out soon cause this isn’t even fun.



Friday was an amazing day everywhere!  At DHS we were on/off SR in 19 min single rider.  Standby was 40, most likely less.  We rode TSM 4x.  This was afternoon, not EEMH



ChiefM said:


> Do you see any Jack Skellington sippers? We go in 4 weeks and I so want to get one for my son.



I checked for you.  The Castle Popcorn manager said they have not received the sippers yet.  Maybe next week.  However, DH saw a straw at Sleepy Hollow.


----------



## FoxC63

Haley R said:


> Wow these are really bad reports from tonight. Even though I thought Friday was crowded, we never had a long wait for candy. The lines continuously moved and only took 5-10 minutes at the longest



At several places they take longer so when DISer's ask for candy line advice it's best to give them an"overall" time frame and 5-10 minutes just doesn't cut it.  I still recommend go later in the evening especially between 11pm-midnight.


----------



## FoxC63

I really hope those attending take photos of the crowds and posts them.  Please be sure to include the date of the party.  I'd like to see what you are going through


----------



## Haley R

FoxC63 said:


> At several places they take longer so when DISer's ask for candy line advice it's best to give them an"overall" time frame and 5-10 minutes just doesn't cut it.  I still recommend go later in the evening especially between 11pm-midnight.


I was just saying the longest we waited was 5-10 minutes for any treat line. Our longest lines were the Gogo squeeze by carousel of progress and Tortuga tavern. We left before 11 so not sure what the lines were like then. We were too tired to stay


----------



## jenhelgren

PPFlight75 said:


> Went to the garden plaza in front of Casey's to wait for fireworks and found a spot at the back rail. I actually thought the new show was super cute!!



How early did you get to Casey's to still have a spot? 




GADisneyDad14 said:


> It’s possible to still “pull” FPs past 5pm after you use your others, but selection is going to be very limited. I did some refreshing around 5:15pm today just to see, see the screen shots below - as usual availability would bounce around with every few clicks. I was searching for 2 guests, FYI. Not sure if there is a point where refreshing will not work, may be 5:30pm but I’m not sure about that.



Thanks for checking for me! I wasn't sure if FP would shut down at 5 but it must be 5:30.

I am now terrified of our party 10/27/19 the week of Halloween after catching up on the weekends worth of new posts!!

We didn't attend a party last year-is it common for the last discounted party to be a madhouse or should I be really worried about how October parties will go? My DD is so excited and it is our only planned park night, I don't want to leave never wanting to return!! lol


----------



## jenhelgren

bbfrnk said:


> Yes on Tues 9/17 the crowd was so bad in Liberty Square the CMs just seemed to give up


Was this after the parade passed through Frontierland? I wanted to watch the 1st parade near Country Bears and then either duck back in to Adventureland and work our way near Casey's or I was considering going around behind the castle to watch the fireworks near Plaza so we could hit Tomorrowland quickly. I cant do thick crowds like that and would like to try and avoid it if possible!


----------



## FoxC63

Haley R said:


> I was just saying the longest we waited was 5-10 minutes for any treat line. Our longest lines were the Gogo squeeze by carousel of progress and Tortuga tavern. We left before 11 so not sure what the lines were like then. We were too tired to stay



I was speaking in general, not calling you out!


----------



## Ashmishgab

jenhelgren said:


> How early did you get to Casey's to still have a spot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for checking for me! I wasn't sure if FP would shut down at 5 but it must be 5:30.
> 
> I am now terrified of our party 10/27/19 the week of Halloween after catching up on the weekends worth of new posts!!
> 
> We didn't attend a party last year-is it common for the last discounted party to be a madhouse or should I be really worried about how October parties will go? My DD is so excited and it is our only planned park night, I don't want to leave never wanting to return!! lol


Expect the worst and hope for the best. As much as we watch this thread, and please don’t get me wrong I am very grateful for all of the helpful tips & advice, you just can’t possibly foresee how your party will go. I think the biggest issue is expectations. We are all very much aware how Disney has jumped on this trend and selling more and more tickets each year. Go into it expecting crowds, it’s almost a given. You could get lucky and it not be. Some people have reported light crowds at the same parties others have reported massive ones. Maybe they zigged when they should have zagged? What I have learned from the few parties we have attended and watching these threads over the past couple of years is to make a list of what your priorities are, figure out a “loose” plan from that list, and be willing to adapt as the night goes on. Think positively. The more anxious you get about it the more that is going to impact your night. Keep calm, and try to enjoy yourself as much as possible. Thank you again to everyone who has contributed to helping all of us with this fun little luxury we are all lucky to partake in!


----------



## supercarrie

On the bus on the way home and all I am hearing are complaints about how terrible tonight was crowd wise. I can share my thoughts later but I managed to get a lot done as a solo traveler given the ridiculous crowd level. I cannot imagine how frustrating tonight would have been if I had my family with me.

ETA Thank you so much to everyone who shared their tips. Those tips helped me zig while most everyone else zagged. Still frustrating at moments but I had a great party overall.


----------



## hereforthechurros

evlaina said:


> i believe all snacks are with the exception of the Lotso burger and hades nachos, and drinks with alcohol. I’ve seen posts that show the Constance cake with a dining plan icon next to it, and some with it blacked out.


Haven’t read other responses yet but on 9/17 CMs were adamant that no snack credits could be accepted for the Constance cake at the liberty tree popcorn cart. Seems it should be for $7.99. Wonder if they’re running low?


----------



## Dean1953

My son and I will be going to the parties October 1,3 and 4.  I’m hoping that the Tuesday night and Thursday night parties will have lower crowds than the Friday night party.  We went twice last year, when we had AP’s and Photopass, and got all the magic shots and half of the Character meets that I wanted.  So those activities aren’t a priority this year.  For the most part, we will follow the same plan this year and concentrate on trick or treating from 10 to midnight, when the lines are shorter and many CM’s give out greater quantities.  Basically, we will do whatever my son wants to do at those 3 parties.  I will buy the season pass for $299 because I’ll be back down from October 13 to 27 and plan on going to all 8 parties over that 2 week stretch, either with relatives or friends that live in Florida.  I’ll be more than happy to report crowd levels and take pictures over that time frame.


----------



## bbfrnk

jenhelgren said:


> Was this after the parade passed through Frontierland? I wanted to watch the 1st parade near Country Bears and then either duck back in to Adventureland and work our way near Casey's or I was considering going around behind the castle to watch the fireworks near Plaza so we could hit Tomorrowland quickly. I cant do thick crowds like that and would like to try and avoid it if possible!



It was during the first parade and the bottleneck happens in the Liberty Square Riverboat area. We hit Thunder before the parade started and assumed we’d be able to get to Haunted Mansion during first parade and I stupidly took us into the thick of it  
I mean, I didn’t know it’d be *that* bad lol.

In our situation it would have been better to hang near Splash until the parade passed then cross back to Adventureland.

If you stay on the side you need to be on you’ll be fine. The bottle neck eventually dumps into the castle hub, I’m sure. It does clear out at some point.


----------



## bbfrnk

Ashmishgab said:


> Expect the worst and hope for the best. As much as we watch this thread, and please don’t get me wrong I am very grateful for all of the helpful tips & advice, you just can’t possibly foresee how your party will go. I think the biggest issue is expectations. We are all very much aware how Disney has jumped on this trend and selling more and more tickets each year. Go into it expecting crowds, it’s almost a given. You could get lucky and it not be. Some people have reported light crowds at the same parties others have reported massive ones. Maybe they zigged when they should have zagged? What I have learned from the few parties we have attended and watching these threads over the past couple of years is to make a list of what your priorities are, figure out a “loose” plan from that list, and be willing to adapt as the night goes on. Think positively. The more anxious you get about it the more that is going to impact your night. Keep calm, and try to enjoy yourself as much as possible. Thank you again to everyone who has contributed to helping all of us with this fun little luxury we are all lucky to partake in!



I agree 100% this is exactly what we did. I just shared what we ended up accomplishing to give others an idea of what to expect, not to follow a specific itinerary. Our loose plan is what time we get there, FP’s we *may* use, a general direction to start (the less backtracking, the better for fibro!) and our priorities. 

Expect crowds, skip long lines and be wary of TOT where you can’t see the line. And avoid that bottleneck in Liberty Square if you can  

Certainly don’t want to scare anyone. Just have a loose plan, low expectations and have fun.  We still had a great time at all parties.


----------



## bbfrnk

jenhelgren said:


> How early did you get to Casey's to still have a spot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for checking for me! I wasn't sure if FP would shut down at 5 but it must be 5:30.
> 
> I am now terrified of our party 10/27/19 the week of Halloween after catching up on the weekends worth of new posts!!
> 
> We didn't attend a party last year-is it common for the last discounted party to be a madhouse or should I be really worried about how October parties will go? My DD is so excited and it is our only planned park night, I don't want to leave never wanting to return!! lol


I was a dingus and cancelled my FP for Peter Pan the night before lol. I guess because we got to ride it first party. So I only had 2 good FP’s, and after our first couple rides I noticed a FP for Big Thunder had popped up last minute so I snagged them. It was for 5:30-6:00 I think.

You’ll have a great time! Just stay loose, have your priorities and laugh


----------



## conniehar90

Wow - super crowded tonight. We focused on rides, photo pass, fireworks and the late parade. No characters. We did everything we wanted but the park was just plain crowded. We felt like the park was as crowded as Xmas time but the ride lines were shorter because people were doing different things.  All I heard was complaints everywhere.  PhotoPass pictures and trick or treating were better during the 9:15 parade.  The firework show was awesome!  We go back to MK on Saturday for a regular park day and I am interested to see if it feels as crowded. Good luck people!


----------



## bitty246

Just got back from tonight's (yesterday's) party and I am happy to report even with sellout crowds, we accomplished so much. Granted we did not have meet and greets or trick or treat stops on our priority list. I'm exhausted, and will come back for a more detailed breakdown later, but here's the short if it...  Arrived at MK at 3:40ish. Was immediately in line and through gates by 3:50. Had FP for 7dmt to use by 4:30. Went through bypass, got tot bag and candy. Did not stop for any pics. Straight to 7dmt. Scanned FP at 4:09. Wated 5 min or so, rode and off to Pooh for 2nd FP scanned in 5 min early for 4:35 FP. Decided to switch 3rd FP from Splash Mountain to Enchanted Tales with Belle. This ended up being the longest wait if the night even with a FP. We were held at the entrance for EVER. Lol. Was about 5:15pm when we got done. Went from there to Voyage of the Little Mermaid (walk on). Then met Ariel (10 min wait).  Headed over to BTMRT with 15 min wait time showing on app. It was basically a walk on. Closing in on 6:45, Next did Splash Mountain,  also walk on. Sent husband to get food at Pecos Bill's while the kids and I did Splash. Got off and walked over just around 7:00pm. Happend upon the first set if the Cadaver Dans in front of the Shooting Arcade which reminded me the we were literally a few steps from the Gravediggers, so as soon as the Dans ended their set, we hopped in li e for the Gravediggers. 1 family in front of us at that time. Finished that and did the Hitchhiking Ghosts magic shot. At this point, we decided to feed the kids before they started complaining, so did a mobile order at Columbia Harbor House. This took approximately for-ev-er. Probably 30 minutes or more, but I wasn't really tracking at that time. After that, we decided to stake out our parade spot in Fronteirland on the water side across from the shooting gallery. PERFECT! spot. We were next to the speaker and lighting rig, so really only one row of people could fit. Hubs and oldest child hung out there while I took the two littles to Haunted Mansion. Had a hillarious exchange with Carlotta. She was laughing and we were too. It was amazing! On our way out, We watched Renata?  (eeekkk too tired, cant remember her name!) and Broome. They were ok, but not quite as funny. Made our way back via the water way and had about 10 minutes before the Headless Horseman rode. Watched the parade from there and then cut right across, through the restroom shortcut to basically front and center of the castle for the  Fireworks and Hocus Pocus Spelltacular. This is where the boys (Hisband, Ds13, Ds 7) decided to leave, so my Dd10 and I were pretty agile in maneuvering into that spot. Met an awesome gentleman who kept us talking and found out he was a cast member and a former dancer so he was giving my daughter tips for the college program. Lol. Right before fireworks, a lady a few rows back fainted and we had to help call for cast members. It was scary as there were so many people and the show started while they were trying to help her. My Dd was and is still very worried about her.   Nevertheless, the went o. With the showswhich were fabulous.This was our first MNSSHP, so not comparing it to anything prior. As soon as the 10:30 Hocus Pocus show ended, we quickly walked to Adventureland and hit up the Jungle Cruise tor line. It was empty and they were giving fistfuls of candy. Hopped on POTC, then walked over to Aloha Isle for a Dole Whip. So refreshing and exactly what we needed. By this time it was 11:35 and we thought maybe we could catch the last Pooh and friends set. We got there as they were with their last family. Sad, as we were dressed as Pooh (me) and Piglet (Dd)  They did agree to come down to the fence for a group shot so I basically had her stand just to the left of where they were up close to the fence, so Hey!!! I felt pretty clever at that.  We also photo bombed the Queen of Hearts and the Tweedles on our way out of the park. Right after midnight, we walked out and got the Headless Horseman magic shot. Then the longest walk ever back to our bus stop. I feel like we did get a lot done and my daughter said this was the best night of her life. It was mega crowded, but we found it manageable for what we wanted to do. The only bummer about the whole day is that in our way back to the room, my ankles were itching like mad... so yep,  apparently I have developed "Disney Rash" yuck.


----------



## Cluelyss

FoxC63 said:


> *Alex and Ani Exclusive MNSSHP Hocus Pocus Set:  $80*
> Not to confuse you but this is a set.  You cannot buy them separately.  You don’t have to wear both but they go well together.
> View attachment 438108
> 
> *Pandora Hocus Pocus charm*, this is NOT party exclusive and can be found at Uptown Jewelers:  $65.
> View attachment 438109
> 
> Wish I got them!


Thank you for posting these .... I don’t know how I missed them!!


----------



## burberryplaid

We were at the 9/22 party. We heard it was sold out while inside and it was definitely busy, but we managed to get everything we wanted done so I was happy. Here’s how it went

2:30 Bus to MK from Kidani
2:58 Arrived
3:00 Bag check and bands
3:05 In line for Jack & Sally 6th in line
4:35 line began moving
4:50 done
4:55 RR break then pass through
5:05 mobile ordered at CHH (was not necessary as no one there yet but it was busy when we left)
5:55 in line for Pooh and friends 6th on line
6:40 finished 
6:48 People Mover
7:05 Monsters Inc. ToT line was a little long but kept moving
7:15 Jungle Cruise ToT
7:20 Pirates (25 minute wait posted, took maybe 15 to get through the queue. Loved the live pirates in the queue and ride)
7:40 RR break
7:48 Tortuga Tavern ToT
8:05 BTM (20 minute wait - accurate)
8:30 BTM and Miners Cove ToT
8:40 Country Bears ToT
8:50 Drink break at Pecos Bills
10 minute wait to order and pick up. Sat here for a half hour or so while first parade was going.
9:30 walked to the hub for fireworks. Very crowded but got a spot off to the left near the path toFrontierland. We could see the projections and Jack clearly just off center.
10:35 Golden Horseshoe ToT
10:40 Haunted Mansion (20 minute wait posted, more like 10-15)
11:00 Lantern magic shot
11:05 Pinocchio’s ToT (lines were over at this point, walked through)
11;10 Mickey’s Philharmagic ToT (last candy stop as our bags were full)
11:15 7DMT (25 minute wait posted- accurate)
11:55 Walked towards exit
12:05 bus back to Kidani

So we did a good amount considering it was a sold out party. Our priorities were the meets at the beginning and I was happy with how those went. Would have liked to do a few more Magic Shots and the parade but we decided to do other things. 

My advice is have a plan, keep expectations low and you’ll be fine.


----------



## AndreaDanger

bbfrnk said:


> Wish I could give you advice for characters. I'm assuming that Stitch and Lotso are in Tomorrowland, so maybe hit them early or ask cast member how late they will be out. Tomorrowland seems to clear out late in the evening. While everyone is in the hub, Main Street or Liberty Square.
> 
> I would snag a spot for first parade in Frontierland by the start of parade route, then you can at least go to Adventureland fairly easily after it passes and do trick or treating. You can always go up to the CMs with gold coins through gift shop if Pirates is too busy to ride. I've never watched Hocus Pocus so can't comment on that. The first show seemed less busy - when we walked past it to get to Adventureland.


Thank you for the response! We ended up starting in Tomorrowland to see Stitch and Lotso and do some activities there, then headed over to Frontierland for the parade with a stop in the hub to watch Hocus Pocus. Crowds were huge, so it was slow going! Caught a glimpse of some fireworks as we waited at the bus stop (our kids were so exhausted, we had to duck out early), so we did hit all our priorities!


----------



## ChiefM

Lehuaann said:


> I checked for you.  The Castle Popcorn manager said they have not received the sippers yet.  Maybe next week.  However, DH saw a straw at Sleepy Hollow.



Thanks for checking for me!! 
When we went to the MK in March they were sold out of the Mickey Sippers, ended up buying one on Ebay. I am hoping to have better luck this time around with Jack. My son will go crazy over it if we can get one.


----------



## hakunamoscato91

Back from my trip and just wanted to thank everyone in this thread for all the tips and advice! We accomplished everything we wanted and more during our party on 9/15. It definitely felt really crowded compared to how empty it was when we arrived at 2. But this was my first Halloween party so I can’t speak to if the crowds were above or below average. Here is what we were able to accomplish, which was almost exactly how I planned it except for the Moana meet and greet which I was not expecting to be able to do. 

2: Festival of Fantasy from Main Street at the end of the route. Ariel recognized me in costume from atop her float and one of her street dancers came up and said he thought I was supposed to be on top of the float! Favorite parade moment for sure!
2:30-3:30: after hiding out in the shops on Main Street while a huge storm passed, Buzz FP, Peoplemover, and Space Mountain 
3:30-4:30: Met Ariel at her Grotto, Under the Sea, and SDMT FP, picked up our wristbands and treat bags at Fantasy Faire
4:30-5:30: Had an hour before our HM FP so we went back to the front of the park for the bypass photopass spots and did some shopping 
5:30-7:00: HM FP, walked by the Moana meet and greet and saw the line was short, waited maybe 15-20 mins but then a huge storm came so we hid out until it passed in the exit of her meet and greet then did Pirates (without overlay, wasn’t interested in the live actors), did some more shopping 
7-8: Stopped by Sleepy Hollow for the Mickey waffle sundae (so yummy!), ToT in Frontierland and Liberty Square, saw the Cadever Dans 
8-9: Teacups, Ariel and Eric meet and greet
9:00-9:30: Space Mountain and Monsters ToT
9:30-10: Cruella’s Hideaway
10:00-10:30: Fireworks from the top of Main Street, Photopass with the pumpkin towers in the flag tower circle
10:30-11:30: Cruella’s Hideaway
11:30-12:00: Boo to You, Hocus Pocus show

My husband and I both felt Cruella’s was worth it even though we didn’t love any of the food. It was just nice to have a spot in the AC to sit and relax and drink instead of having to fight crowds and stake out a parade spot.


----------



## Mambo Junkie

I was there last night. Crowded but manageable. We had FPS for Buzz, Jungle Cruise and BTMRR. No wait for POTC and HM, 35 minutes for SDMT. Got candy at various locations, ate dinner at Harbor House had fantastic views for parade, fireworks and stage show. Had such good luck with location we ended up doing early parade and stage show. On way out grabbed our cards from the firehouse and ended up watching the 2nd parade again. Biggest downfall was the very long walk to the tram as my SIL has major respiratory issues and she was gasping for breath for at least 5 minutes after the walk. Did not know about the construction which is keeping the trams from getting closer to the entrance and I would have done something different as far as parking at TTC. Like valet parked at one of the resorts.


----------



## LadyRayado

After reading reports of the last few parties, I'm trying not to panic. We're party veterans, but my husband is going to his first on 10/8. He's really not a Disney person at all and only goes with us once every few years. I was hoping to blame the crowds on the last few days of CM discounted tickets, but those ended the 17th. Here's our touring plan so far:

3:30 arrive
Bypass
3:25-4:25 FP BTMRR
4:25-5:25 FP SDMT
Barnstormer
Dumbo
5:30-6:30 FP Pooh
*Dinner break until party starts at 7*
Space Mountain
People Mover
Buzz
Pirates
Haunted Mansion
11:15 parade from Frontierland
ToTing throughout depending on lines

I *think* it's doable. We won't do any character meets or special photos unless the line is short.


----------



## conniehar90

LadyRayado said:


> After reading reports of the last few parties, I'm trying not to panic. We're party veterans, but my husband is going to his first on 10/8. He's really not a Disney person at all and only goes with us once every few years. I was hoping to blame the crowds on the last few days of CM discounted tickets, but those ended the 17th. Here's our touring plan so far:
> 
> 3:30 arrive
> Bypass
> 3:25-4:25 FP BTMRR
> 4:25-5:25 FP SDMT
> Barnstormer
> Dumbo
> 5:30-6:30 FP Pooh
> *Dinner break until party starts at 7*
> Space Mountain
> People Mover
> Buzz
> Pirates
> Haunted Mansion
> 11:15 parade from Frontierland
> ToTing throughout depending on lines
> 
> I *think* it's doable. We won't do any character meets or special photos unless the line is short.


You shouldn’t have any problem with this plan - the insane area is over by Haunted Mansion- head over there during the 9:15 parade and you are fine.


----------



## Mambo Junkie

conniehar90 said:


> You shouldn’t have any problem with this plan - the insane area is over by Haunted Mansion- head over there during the 9:15 parade and you are fine.


Wait time for rides were not bad. We just didn’t do the ones we didn’t care to ride, like IASW and PP. the ToT lines were long but moved really fast.


----------



## vinotinto

Portugal1000 said:


> At tonight’s party. Been coming to MK for 14 years. This is only my second party. Without a doubt the most crowded I have ever seen MK. Gave up on collecting candy after 2nd stop. Just unbelievable lines. Rather just go to shop and buy a big selection pack! Long lines for all rides. *I think I must have got confused because I thought Disney marketed this as shorter lines.*
> Still having fun but this is nothing like party I was at in 2019.  Can’t help thinking a Disney got greedy. Especially when I saw $7 for a pretzel. Seriously!!


It's been a while since they have marketed it as short lines or small crowds. They market it now as special experience - see MK like you've never seen it before, etc. 



Mambo Junkie said:


> I was there last night. Crowded but manageable. We had FPS for Buzz, Jungle Cruise and BTMRR. *No wait for POTC and HM*, 35 minutes for SDMT. Got candy at various locations, ate dinner at Harbor House had fantastic views for parade, fireworks and stage show. *Had such good luck with location we ended up doing early parade and stage show*. On way out grabbed our cards from the firehouse and ended up watching the 2nd parade again. Biggest downfall was the very long walk to the tram as my SIL has major respiratory issues and she was gasping for breath for at least 5 minutes after the walk. Did not know about the construction which is keeping the trams from getting closer to the entrance and I would have done something different as far as parking at TTC. Like valet parked at one of the resorts.


Sounds like you zagged while others zigged. At what time did you go to PotC and HM and if it was prior to 7pm, were the entertainers there?  And from what location did you end up viewing the parade and stage show?


----------



## rlessig

We will be attending next Sundays party 9/29. 
Was wondering if the Hitchhiking Ghost buckets/sipper are still available? 
TIA!


----------



## jina

I noticed the price for parties goes up to $100+ in early Oct -I am hoping perhaps some of the recent crowds are locals going while the price is lower. (Wishful thinking. I'm also going 10/27 and  setting expectations that it may be a zoo - will definitely be reading this thread to revise our strategy as needed).

We went to a DL halloween party on Friday Oct 13 (2017 I think). Anyone know if MK "sold out" feels worse than DL "sold out"?


----------



## Mambo Junkie

vinotinto said:


> It's been a while since they have marketed it as short lines or small crowds. They market it now as special experience - see MK like you've never seen it before, etc.
> 
> 
> Sounds like you zagged while others zigged. At what time did you go to PotC and HM and if it was prior to 7pm, were the entertainers there?  And from what location did you end up viewing the parade and stage show?


We did go before the 7:00 party and the entertainers were not there, though we did go by HM after dark to soak in the atmosphere. Our location (primarily for the fireworks) was behind the gated garden area almost in front of the castle. The people in front of this area had great virws of the parade though there was a break in the crowd so we could see the street performers well. The only downside was a lamp a little right of where we were but it did not in any way diminish my enjoyment of the projections and fireworks.


----------



## vinotinto

Mambo Junkie said:


> We did go before the 7:00 party and the entertainers were not there, though we did go by HM after dark to soak in the atmosphere. Our location (primarily for the fireworks) was behind the gated garden area almost in front of the castle. The people in front of this area had great virws of the parade though there was a break in the crowd so we could see the street performers well. The only downside was a lamp a little right of where we were but it did not in any way diminish my enjoyment of the projections and fireworks.


Thank you! Very helpful. I'm trying to arm myself with a good plan...


----------



## Mambo Junkie

Mambo Junkie said:


> We did go before the 7:00 party and the entertainers were not there, though we did go by HM after dark to soak in the atmosphere. Our location (primarily for the fireworks) was behind the gated garden area almost in front of the castle. The people in front of this area had great virws of the parade though there was a break in the crowd so we could see the street performers well. The only downside was a lamp a little right of where we were but it did not in any way diminish my enjoyment of the projections and fireworks.


Best thing there was no camera/cell phone lights, no selfie sticks or iPads in front of us distracting. There were a few kids on shoulders and cell phone recording but from our vantage point the castle and projections were above that so they were a non issue. They also dim the lights for the fireworks so so the lights on the right were not an issue either.


----------



## gillep

WOW, it seems like there are quite a few of us going to the party next Sunday...

We chose this one specifically because we went to the party the last Sunday in September last year and the crowds were really low compared to a lot of the other reports I was reading, it was a great time. Thankfully, our must-dos are short and we reserved the Plaza Dessert party.

If you see Russel and Kevin (complete with odd bird hat/headband thing), say hi!


----------



## Mambo Junkie

vinotinto said:


> Thank you! Very helpful. I'm trying to arm myself with a good plan...


We actually walked up as the 8:30 Hocus Pocus show was ending and a lot of people left so we were able to move up to the fence. My SIL was in a wheel chair and she could see great. We also opted to stay there and watch the next Hocus Pocus show after the fireworks because the view was so good, rather than move up.


----------



## csusunshine

Has anyone seen any real trends 1st parade vs. 2nd, busy nights of the week vs. slow nights etc. ? 
Reading through all of the reviews so far, it seems like the only thing consistent this year is inconsistency thanks to hurricanes and Galaxy's Edge.


----------



## eccobleu

We are going mid-October and will be focusing on characters and ToT as DD3 does not like most rides and loud noises (so no parades or fireworks).  Our plan is to arrive around 3:30; possibly earlier as we have DVC.  What is the best strategy for meeting Moana, Pooh & Friends, and Lotso?  

TIA!


----------



## Disneylovingmomof2

Dugette said:


> Which photo?


Sorry I thought I quoted here. The aerial photo.


----------



## Mambo Junkie

eccobleu said:


> We are going mid-October and will be focusing on characters and ToT as DD3 does not like most rides and loud noises (so no parades or fireworks).  Our plan is to arrive around 3:30; possibly earlier as we have DVC.  What is the best strategy for meeting Moana, Pooh & Friends, and Lotso?
> 
> TIA!


Definitely use FPS pre party as they helped us a lot. When we walked over to Jungle Cruise around 5:30 there was a pretty good line waiting for Moana. We did that last year but you either wait in line before the party so you get in pretty quickly or you wait after opening (either way). We opted for Moana vs. Jack and Sally as that was a priority. We did end up waiting later for Jack/Sally and it was around an hour and a half. Right after we saw Moana we pretty much walked up to Jasmine then over to where Jack Sparrow was meeting. We were 2nd in line after waiting around 15 minutes for him to come out. Next we met Alice and the Mad Hatter with about a 20 minute wait and Queen of Hearts was around 30 but she took a break right before we got up to her. We also waited around 15 minutes for Mickey but it was not with Minnie. This year we saw Cruella walking around a lot, especially near SDMT and the carousel. I highly recommend joining Kenny the Pirates site as he has times, strategies and tips for meeting characters. We did not meet the dwarfs as we had at our last Christmas trip plus we caught the other princesses earlier in the week. Moana was our #1 priority.

ETA: we also did a good number of rides, trick or treating, lots of magic shots and ate at Harbor House. That was last year, we got in at 3;45 and it was Halloween night. With a good plan you can accomplish a lot. Also last year we watched the fireworks from Fantasyland as they did not have the projections and we caught the 12:00 am Hocus Pocus. Our girls (5 and 7) were troopers but we rested all morning and had no other plans.


----------



## HollyMD

VERY loosely made and flexible plans, but can someone give me a good idea? Going 10/8, me, DH, and DS 4:
Enter MK 3:30(we are AP)
3:45-4 ride Buzz(FP3:05-4:05)
4-4:10 party band at Monster laugh floor
4:25-4:40 PP(FP 4:10-5:10)
5:15-5:25 ride HM(FP 5:20-6)
Head back to Tomorrowland to line up for stitch(5:35) tag team DH and DS ride Buzz again(DS fav), grab food to come back to line
6:30-7 meet stitch
7-7:30 meet lotso
7:30-8 monsters dance party
Head towards Frontierland for parade spot
8:20-8:45- meet Aladdin characters 
8:45- parade spot in front of Pecos? Tag team hades nachos, tot
8:45-9:45- parade
Cut through Adventureland to hub. Grab FW spot in front of Casey’s? Tag team DH and DS meet Mickey
9:50-10:30 watch FW
Head to Fantasyland
10:40-11 meet ducks
11-11:15 meet goofy
Back to Adventureland 
11:30-11:50 meet opposite Aladdin characters of possible
12- Hocus Pocus

Any critique? Thanks!


----------



## Dugette

Disneylovingmomof2 said:


> Sorry I thought I quoted here. The aerial photo.


Sure, does this help? We’re at the bottom right, daughter in the pink dress.


----------



## Jocelynaus

We went to the sold out party last night (22 sept) and found it awful, we arrived at 6:45 and left due to crowding at 9:15. We managed to do 7DMT,  Haunted mansion, three tot stops and dinner at Casey’s before we packed it in. It’s our first trip so maybe if we were more used to the crowding at the parks we could have coped, but there was people everywhere and I constantly felt like our kids would get separated.

I really do not recommend going.


----------



## FoxC63

HollyMD said:


> VERY loosely made and flexible plans, but can someone give me a good idea? Going 10/8, me, DH, and DS 4:
> Enter MK 3:30(we are AP)
> 3:45-4 ride Buzz(FP3:05-4:05)
> 4-4:10 party band at Monster laugh floor
> 4:25-4:40 PP(FP 4:10-5:10)
> 5:15-5:25 ride HM(FP 5:20-6)
> Head back to Tomorrowland to line up for stitch(5:35) tag team DH and DS ride Buzz again(DS fav), grab food to come back to line
> 6:30-7 meet stitch
> 7-7:30 meet lotso
> 7:30-8 monsters dance party
> Head towards Frontierland for parade spot
> 8:20-8:45- meet Aladdin characters
> 8:45- parade spot in front of Pecos? Tag team hades nachos, tot
> 8:45-9:45- parade
> Cut through Adventureland to hub. Grab FW spot in front of Casey’s? Tag team DH and DS meet Mickey
> 9:50-10:30 watch FW
> Head to Fantasyland
> 10:40-11 meet ducks
> 11-11:15 meet goofy
> Back to Adventureland
> 11:30-11:50 meet opposite Aladdin characters of possible
> 12- Hocus Pocus
> 
> Any critique? Thanks!



It looks good.  You left enough time for FP rides with exception to HM.  It literally takes 10 minutes from entering the mansion to complete the ride.  DS is 4 years old so are you using a stroller?  Might need to add 5-10 minutes for travel time from Point A to Point B.   If this plan were for two adults or solo, I could see this working.


----------



## FoxC63

Jocelynaus said:


> We went to the sold out party last night (22 sept) and found it awful, we arrived at 6:45 and left due to crowding at 9:15. We managed to do 7DMT,  Haunted mansion, three tot stops and dinner at Casey’s before we packed it in. It’s our first trip so maybe if we were more used to the crowding at the parks we could have coped, but there was people everywhere and I constantly felt like our kids would get separated.
> 
> I really do not recommend going.



Sorry you had a hard night.  When you left did you go back to your resort?  Maybe spoke to someone as Guest Services?


----------



## FoxC63

*Something Wicked This Way Comes... 

Halloween 2019 Countdown Pin*: The Halloween countdown pin for 2019 features Jack Skellington and Sally from The Nightmare Before Christmas! Limited edition of 3,000. Available at WDW on *September 26, 2019*.



I'm thinking this will be released in Disney Springs and will update if I find out more!


----------



## FoxC63

*News for October Party Peeps!*


*Mickey Mouse* will greet Guests in his Magician outfit once again in Town Square Theater starting *October 1st*. Hours will vary so be sure to check his schedule.  LINK

Then during *MNSSHP* he’ll be dressed in his Vampire outfit and available from *7pm-12:am*


Note, automated-camera has been installed.

LINK - Thanks BlogMickey! 

Starting Oct 1st:

*Storybook Circus* – Minnie Mouse will head back into Pete’s Silly Sideshow on October 3, 2019. On October 1 and 2, 2019, she will be with Goofy, Daisy, and Donald in the Calliope Tent.
*Storybook Circus* – Pluto will roam around in the earlier part of the day and move into the Calliope Tent sometime in the afternoon.
*Fantasyland* – Fairy Godmother along with Anastasia & Drizella will move from next to Cinderella Castle to the free-standing castle walls in the middle of the land
*Frontierland* – Chip and Dale will roam around the land in the morning and move to the Splash Mountain exit in the afternoon


----------



## bbfrnk

AndreaDanger said:


> Thank you for the response! We ended up starting in Tomorrowland to see Stitch and Lotso and do some activities there, then headed over to Frontierland for the parade with a stop in the hub to watch Hocus Pocus. Crowds were huge, so it was slow going! Caught a glimpse of some fireworks as we waited at the bus stop (our kids were so exhausted, we had to duck out early), so we did hit all our priorities!


That’s great to hear! Hope you had a good time despite crowds.


----------



## FoxC63

POP! DISNEY: HUEY, DEWEY, AND LOUIE 3-PACK BUNDLE $45 @ Funko


LINK


----------



## shags74

Has anyone noticed how the lines are looking (or approx wait times) for Jasmine, Genie and also Jafar?  Especially during these recent apparently crowded dates?  Or any recommendations on when to go see them?  I'm thinking either right before or after the first parade, or in the 10:30-11 slot that Jasmine/Genie are listed for.  (Looks like they are out 8:30-9:00, 9:30-10:00 and 10:30-11:00).  Trying to figure out where best to try to fit them into our plan for Sunday 10/6.  I'd appreciate any feedback!


----------



## mckennarose

Jocelynaus said:


> We went to the sold out party last night (22 sept) and found it awful, we arrived at 6:45 and left due to crowding at 9:15. We managed to do 7DMT,  Haunted mansion, three tot stops and dinner at Casey’s before we packed it in. It’s our first trip so maybe if we were more used to the crowding at the parks we could have coped, but there was people everywhere and I constantly felt like our kids would get separated.
> 
> I really do not recommend going.


I remember you wrote back in August that you regretted buying the MNSSHP because of the crowd reports from the first party and inquired about anyone getting a refund if they cancelled.  I'm guessing they weren't able to refund you?

That's too bad that you couldn't stick it out for a while longer....I know it can be difficult to get around anywhere in WDW when it gets super crowded, but there can be some bright spots to working with the crowds and going with the flow.  

It seems the party is on the crowded trend...just like other events and holidays in WDW and having some sort of plan is helpful.  We're doing another party in a few weeks and I don't really have a plan, but I have another general idea of what I'd like to see/ride/do.  I'm really looking forward to it!


----------



## VAtink

gillep said:


> WOW, it seems like there are quite a few of us going to the party next Sunday...
> 
> We chose this one specifically because we went to the party the last Sunday in September last year and the crowds were really low compared to a lot of the other reports I was reading, it was a great time. Thankfully, our must-dos are short and we reserved the Plaza Dessert party.
> 
> If you see Russel and Kevin (complete with odd bird hat/headband thing), say hi!



We'll be there Sunday as well!  Does seem like there are a lot of us on here that will be there that day.  We'll keep a lookout for you all, if you see a Sulley with a broken foot that is my group...also feel free to say hi!


----------



## Funfire240

Here’s some from last night - not the greatest lighting but you can still see the crowds. We left at 1230 and it took us the 3rd stretch bus before we got back to Pop and there were at least 2-3 bus loads still in line when we left. We made it back to our room about 145.


----------



## Jocelynaus

FoxC63 said:


> Sorry you had a hard night.  When you left did you go back to your resort?  Maybe spoke to someone as Guest Services?


We did, but we didn’t complain. I chalked it up to my bad judgement in buying a ticket too early. 



mckennarose said:


> I remember you wrote back in August that you regretted buying the MNSSHP because of the crowd reports from the first party and inquired about anyone getting a refund if they cancelled.  I'm guessing they weren't able to refund you?
> 
> That's too bad that you couldn't stick it out for a while longer....I know it can be difficult to get around anywhere in WDW when it gets super crowded, but there can be some bright spots to working with the crowds and going with the flow.
> 
> It seems the party is on the crowded trend...just like other events and holidays in WDW and having some sort of plan is helpful.  We're doing another party in a few weeks and I don't really have a plan, but I have another general idea of what I'd like to see/ride/do.  I'm really looking forward to it!


We had a plan, but based on last night I think a sold out party is park capacity.


----------



## HollyMD

@FoxC63, thanks so much!


----------



## c0reyann

I'm another that is regretting my 10/27 ticket but it is what it is at this point since I've already purchased it!  

The only things I really care about is seeing the parade, fireworks and the Pirates and HM makeovers so I should be OK.  Oh, and I want that applesauce from COP LOL! 

If anyone has tips on where to stand for the parade and fireworks I'm all ears.  Sounds like fireworks are good to the left of the statue?


----------



## Best Aunt

c0reyann said:


> I'm another that is regretting my 10/27 ticket but it is what it is at this point since I've already purchased it!
> 
> The only things I really care about is seeing the parade, fireworks and the Pirates and HM makeovers so I should be OK.  Oh, and I want that applesauce from COP LOL!
> 
> If anyone has tips on where to stand for the parade and fireworks I'm all ears.  Sounds like fireworks are good to the left of the statue?



If you really like that applesauce, it came with the kids meal burger I got at pecos Bill.


----------



## BellRN

We were there last night and honestly I wouldn't have guessed it was sell out crowds. Yes the crowds were heavy but definitely manageable. We just had MNSSHP tickets and our priorities were rides, tot, parade, and fireworks. We were a party of 5 with a 3 year old and 6 year old. 

3:15 got on monorail to MK.
3:30 standing in line at the tapstiles
3:45 let in and went to rent a stroller. We then went to get out Sorcerers card. Chicken Little was out roaming with Gabby, so we stood around and watched that for a few minutes. 
4:00 went through bypass. The lines for photopass were all longish, so we skipped them and just did the tot. 
4:15 FP for Winnie the Pooh
4:30 FP for Dumbo 
4:45 Into Big Top for souvenirs. No one was at the party exclusive section and the whole place was generally empty. 
5:00 FP for Little Mermaid
5:15 Philharmagic 
5:45 FP for IASW, did mobile ordering for Pecos Bills while waiting in line 
6:00 headed over to Pecos Bills, the crowds had definitely increased by this point
6:15 got to PB, order said it was ready so we went to the mobile pick up. This was easily the longest line of the night. It took 30 minutes to get our food. 
7:00 POC, stand by said 30 minutes and line was half way to JC. My party all grumbled about the line but it took exactly 11 minutes from getting in line to getting on boat. The live actors were very fun! 
7:15 Bathroom break
7:30 Magic Carpets ride. Took maybe 10 minutes.  
7:45 TOT at JC, the line was deceivingly long. It took less than a minute to get through and they gave lots of candy. Husband went for snacks at Aloha Isle. 
7:55 TOT at country bears. Line went fast outside but was very slow once inside. 
8:10 headed to main Street to stake out a spot for the parade. We ended up on the curb right in front of where the Zootopia dance party comes out, so across from the Crystal Arts store. It was a great spot. We had a nice view of the castle as the stage show went one (obviously couldn't see the show but we saw the projections). 
9:05 Headless Horseman came out. 
9:15 Zootopia came out. 
9:30 parade made it to main Street. 
10:00 Headed to the bathroom by the first aid and decided to watch the fireworks next to the trash cans in front of Casey's. It wasn't a bad spot. You could see the projections pretty well but the trees blocked the big fireworks. It was still a good show. 
10:15 Pushed through the crowds to Tomorrowland. 
10:30 Got in line for Lotso. 
10:45 Done with Lotso 
10:50 Space Ranger Spin. Posted 10 minutes wait but it was a walk on. It stopped a couple time during the ride.
11:00 ToT at Carousel of progress, it was the go go squeeze spot.
11:05 Peoplemover. Always an amazing view. 
11:15 Attempted the dance party with the Monsters Inc crew but my brats were not interested. 
11:20 ToT in Cosmic Ray's
11:25 Walk on to Teacups. Loved the overlay!!
11:30 Tried to get into line for Winnie the Pooh gang but the line was cut off. 
11:35 ToT in Pinocchios
11:40 Peter Pan, posted wait was 10 minutes and that was accurate.
12:00 ToT in Philharmagic. 
Walked back to the entrance. We could have stopped to watch the last stage show, there were a couple of spots we saw where we would have had a good view but the kids were too tired. Huge lines at the monorail, so we took the Ferry. 

It was a pretty fantastic night and the only thing I didn't get to do that I wanted was HM, but we never made it back that way. We ended the night with 5 full bags of candy after only going through 6 ToT spots. A big tip to newcomers, a lot of the rides have ToT either after the ride or in the queue, so bring your bags. We never thought to bring them in line with us and missed out on some more handfuls. From what I remember: Peter Pan,  Space Rangers Spin, and POC all had candy spots.


----------



## mckennarose

Jocelynaus said:


> We had a plan, but based on last night I think a sold out party is park capacity.


I've never seen a sold out Halloween or Christmas party equating to a Phased closure that happens on certain holidays.  It would be interesting to see what the actual numbers are for tickets sold.  Phase 1 closure at MK begins around 65,000 people, I think, and MK can hold around 100,000.  ???  I highly doubt the park was at capacity and not all attractions are open.  

@GADisneyDad14 or @FoxC63 , do you know what the capacity vs party ticket numbers are?


----------



## Cluelyss

HollyMD said:


> VERY loosely made and flexible plans, but can someone give me a good idea? Going 10/8, me, DH, and DS 4:
> Enter MK 3:30(we are AP)
> 3:45-4 ride Buzz(FP3:05-4:05)
> 4-4:10 party band at Monster laugh floor
> 4:25-4:40 PP(FP 4:10-5:10)
> 5:15-5:25 ride HM(FP 5:20-6)
> Head back to Tomorrowland to line up for stitch(5:35) tag team DH and DS ride Buzz again(DS fav), grab food to come back to line
> 6:30-7 meet stitch
> 7-7:30 meet lotso
> 7:30-8 monsters dance party
> Head towards Frontierland for parade spot
> 8:20-8:45- meet Aladdin characters
> 8:45- parade spot in front of Pecos? Tag team hades nachos, tot
> 8:45-9:45- parade
> Cut through Adventureland to hub. Grab FW spot in front of Casey’s? Tag team DH and DS meet Mickey
> 9:50-10:30 watch FW
> Head to Fantasyland
> 10:40-11 meet ducks
> 11-11:15 meet goofy
> Back to Adventureland
> 11:30-11:50 meet opposite Aladdin characters of possible
> 12- Hocus Pocus
> 
> Any critique? Thanks!


If you’re planning to meet all 4 Aladdin characters, allot an hour. They meet in pairs and rotate every 30 minutes. 
I also worry that you will not get a front row parade spot if you wait until 845. 
Basically, expect everything to take longer than you think it will.


----------



## Cluelyss

mckennarose said:


> I've never seen a sold out Halloween or Christmas party equating to a Phased closure that happens on certain holidays.  It would be interesting to see what the actual numbers are for tickets sold.  Phase 1 closure at MK begins around 65,000 people, I think, and MK can hold around 100,000.  ???  I highly doubt the park was at capacity and not all attractions are open.
> 
> @GADisneyDad14 or @FoxC63 , do you know what the capacity vs party ticket numbers are?


I had heard rumors at one time that a sold out party was 25,000-35,000, which it is speculated has increased in recent years. So nowhere near phased closing. 

The problem at parties is that everyone is there for the party exclusive stuff (parade, fireworks, characters, etc) making those areas of the park congested, whether it’s a sellout or not. So if the majority of those folks are all in the hub for the fireworks, for example, I can see where people “feel” that capacity issue. And those who’ve never been to a party before and go in expecting “low crowds” everywhere end up very disappointed. 

I always used to say that even a sold out party is better than a busy day at MK, but in recent years that gap is slowly closing.


----------



## Haley R

Best Aunt said:


> If you really like that applesauce, it came with the kids meal burger I got at pecos Bill.


The Gogo squeeze comes with most kids meals on property. I always get kids meals because I like that they give you sides and a drink


----------



## Mambo Junkie

c0reyann said:


> I'm another that is regretting my 10/27 ticket but it is what it is at this point since I've already purchased it!
> 
> The only things I really care about is seeing the parade, fireworks and the Pirates and HM makeovers so I should be OK.  Oh, and I want that applesauce from COP LOL!
> 
> If anyone has tips on where to stand for the parade and fireworks I'm all ears.  Sounds like fireworks are good to the left of the statue?


I have a couple of posts a page or 2 before this where I mentioned the spot I had and showed the pictures. The view we had wasn’t ideal for the parade though like I said we had a gap where we could see the street performers but we had fantastic views of the larger floats. We could see them clearly as they cane across the bridge and turned to go in front of the castle. The fireworks and castle projections were totally unobscured, except a light post which was dimmed and pretty much unnoticeable during the show.  Then we stayed for Hocus Pocus since there would be no obstruction and walked up front to the firehouse for our Sorcerers card and since there were maybe half a dozen people standing there we stayed to watch the 2nd parade. My SIL had missed the Headless Horseman.


----------



## sherlockmiles

@sheila14 - SO AWESOME to meet another DISer at the 9/15 party!!!!


----------



## Best Aunt

I’m wondering... to me personally it always feels like the biggest crowds are in the Main Street area.  Is it possible that the projections have made the crowds worse because more people cram into that area to be able to see them?

I know people have mentioned Liberty Square crowds.  That was where somebody behind me made us laugh by saying, “Keep swimming, keep swimming.”  It seemed easier to me to get through there than Main Street.

Fantasyland seemed pretty empty after fireworks.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Yeah, I was going to say that I thought the party count was in the 25-30k’ish range but I have zero info and could just spreading erroneous info I’ve read other places or that gets repeated around places like the DIS.  Certainly a lot less than the normal daytime guest count, but agree with @Cluelyss - it’s all about how those party guests act... and is why party crowds are often called “lumpy.”

MK needs rides to absorb lots of people - when people don’t want to do rides (like at a party), all bets are off.

Even something like Disney After Hours, which has a much lower guest count than MNSSHP and is a ride-focused event...stay until the end on all but the least crowded nights and watch people heading down Main Street leaving... the once quiet park suddenly becomes a real people stream and you’re like “where the heck did all these people come from?”


----------



## HollyMD

@Cluelyss, thanks!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

BTW for those that haven’t been to MK lately, that pathway through Liberty Square can be pretty brutal even on a good day... and at the moment there’s a decent sized construction project going on in the seating area roughly between Columbia Harbor House and the Liberty Square Market, which I’m sure is not helping things.  

Last pics I saw from this weekend looked like the project still had a ways to go before being done.  

While it’s hard to avoid, minimizing your travels through this area may be helpful depending on conditions.


----------



## mckennarose

Best Aunt said:


> I’m wondering... to me personally it always feels like the biggest crowds are in the Main Street area.  Is it possible that the projections have made the crowds worse because more people cram into that area to be able to see them?


Absolutely.  Both the projections and the HP shows invite crowds to the hub.  Then if you happen to be on the other side of the park when the parades are going through and need to get around them it’s more of the traffic jams until the parade passes.


----------



## MilitaryMouse

Has anyone met Tarzan and Jane at the party? How were the lines? We’re going 10/29 so I’m assuming it’ll be very crowded but all we want to do is watch fireworks (we booked the dessert party, garden view, so not too worried) and meet Tarzan as DD will be dressed up as Jane  Not a packed itinerary so I’m pretty sure we won’t be disappointed...I hope


----------



## mckennarose

GADisneyDad14 said:


> BTW for those that haven’t been to MK lately, that pathway through Liberty Square can be pretty brutal even on a good day... and at the moment there’s a decent sized construction project going on in the seating area roughly between Columbia Harbor House and the Liberty Square Market, which I’m sure is not helping things.
> 
> Last pics I saw from this weekend looked like the project still had a ways to go before being done.
> 
> While it’s hard to avoid, minimizing your travels through this area may be helpful depending on conditions.
> 
> View attachment 438385


Another issue is that when we attended the party a few weeks ago, after the fireworks they did not have the newly expanded path on the side of Sleepy Hollow going up to Fantasyland open.  The path itself is now open after the expansion, but for some reason they blocked it and made everyone going that direction go through Liberty Square.  We had no choice but to be funneled along that direction and then head up by the CHH construction.  I wonder if some of the fireworks or some other pyrotechnics shoot from near that path?


----------



## mckennarose

c0reyann said:


> I'm another that is regretting my 10/27 ticket but it is what it is at this point since I've already purchased it!
> 
> The only things I really care about is seeing the parade, fireworks and the Pirates and HM makeovers so I should be OK.  Oh, and I want that applesauce from COP LOL!
> 
> If anyone has tips on where to stand for the parade and fireworks I'm all ears.  Sounds like fireworks are good to the left of the statue?


Don't regret it!  Attending the party is still a fun experience and a welcome twist to a normal MK park day.  With a good idea of what you want to do and being flexible if need be, you'll be fine!  Going with dread won't set you up for a good time. 

Anywhere in the hub is good for the fireworks and projections.  I wouldn't go farther down Main St. because you may have some of them blocked by the buildings.  If you want to see Jack, you do need to be up close, however he really has a very, very small part in the show.  I was fascinated by him, though!  I would estimate that if you are farther back from the Partner's statue you may not see Jack.  

For the parade, my strategy has been to watch in front of CBJ in Frontierland, as soon as the parade passes we zip through to Adventureland (with a quick bathroom break!) and head to the hub.  The parade will be rounding in front of the castle and people from Frontierland and Liberty Square won't be there yet if they're following the parade, and no one from Main St. will have moved up yet as the parade hasn't even reached them.  You can get a really good spot to watch the show.  My other idea would be to stake out a spot near the partner's statue before the first parade, kind of watch it when it passes (it's not a front row spot so visibility is limited) and just stay for the fireworks.  You could make the second parade your "priority" and get a good spot for that later.

For HM and PoC; I would recommend doing HM right around 7 because it gets crowded later.  Sometimes the line looks really long, but it's not because they don't have the full queue open.  You can't see that from front.  Then head to BTMR, Splash (if you don't mind getting wet!) and PoC.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

mckennarose said:


> Another issue is that when we attended the party a few weeks ago, after the fireworks they did not have the newly expanded path on the side of Sleepy Hollow going up to Fantasyland open.  The path itself is now open after the expansion, but for some reason they blocked it and made everyone going that direction go through Liberty Square.  We had no choice but to be funneled along that direction and then head up by the CHH construction.  I wonder if some of the fireworks or some other pyrotechnics shoot from near that path?



Yeah, they keep the paths on both sides closed for a bit until they can clear any fireworks fallout and such. You'll see that for HEA too.  Not sure if there’s some required all clear timing or what, but it does seem like it does take awhile to reopen.  

They also spray water around those paths, in the woods, on the roofs, etc around the show.  I usually wear sandals in the parks and I consistently seem to step in the random small puddles on the backside of the castle even when it hasn’t rained all day!


----------



## FoxC63

mckennarose said:


> I've never seen a sold out Halloween or Christmas party equating to a Phased closure that happens on certain holidays.  It would be interesting to see what the actual numbers are for tickets sold.  Phase 1 closure at MK begins around 65,000 people, I think, and MK can hold around 100,000.  ???  I highly doubt the park was at capacity and not all attractions are open.
> 
> @GADisneyDad14 or @FoxC63 , do you know what the capacity vs party ticket numbers are?



No.  I agree with @GADisneyDad14  it's all based on rumors.  Unfortunately Disney has never made this information public.      

For those who have gone or plan to go to MNSSHP and the crowds are unbearable you should talk to someone in Guest Services early on before you leave the park.  I'm not saying they will refund your ticket but they might.  And if you choose to stay until midnight and then complain well that just wouldn't make sense.  Disney and their Cast Members are very understanding and generous.


----------



## PPFlight75

jenhelgren said:


> How early did you get to Casey's to still have a spot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for checking for me! I wasn't sure if FP would shut down at 5 but it must be 5:30.
> 
> I am now terrified of our party 10/27/19 the week of Halloween after catching up on the weekends worth of new posts!!
> 
> We didn't attend a party last year-is it common for the last discounted party to be a madhouse or should I be really worried about how October parties will go? My DD is so excited and it is our only planned park night, I don't want to leave never wanting to return!! lol


I 'm not sure of the exact time, but we walked directly there after the parade from our parade spot halfway down main street. Hope that helps!


----------



## FoxC63

Jocelynaus said:


> We did, but we didn’t complain. I chalked it up to my bad judgement in buying a ticket too early.
> 
> We had a plan, but based on last night I think a sold out party is park capacity.



You should consider writing Disney about your experience.  I think it's a combination of tickets selling out and the Party Pass but the park was not at capacity.


----------



## Figmentary

Are Jack & Sally meeting in Town Hall only this year?  What is the most efficient time to get in line if we want to meet them early in the party?


----------



## bebec22

I’ll be there 9/29 with the masses apparently  

This will be my first MNSSHP but I am no stranger to Disney crowds so I’m not too concerned. I’m mostly worried about my BFF having a good time. This is her first time to Disney in 9 years and I just want her to have an amazing time! I purchased tickets to Cruellas as a special treat and surprise for her. I just became a direct DVC member last week so we’ll be able to get in at 2 which will help us get a lot of rides in early on. 

My only character must do is Tarzan and Jane. I’m not into magic shots and we won’t be doing any ToT. Fireworks and parade are a must (hence Cruellas). I really don’t have much of a “plan” other than my 3 FPs and Cruellas. I’ll probably try to catch Tarzan and Jane during the first parade. I definitely want to do the ride overlays as well.

Here’s to hoping 9/29 isn’t a sell out!


----------



## conniehar90

rlessig said:


> We will be attending next Sundays party 9/29.
> Was wondering if the Hitchhiking Ghost buckets/sipper are still available?
> TIA!


These are still available- we got all three last night. You have to go to three different locations to get all three - popcorn stand outside haunted mansion, inside Peco Bills for the drink sipper and the donut stand right outside Pecos Bills (by splash mountain).


----------



## conniehar90

eccobleu said:


> We are going mid-October and will be focusing on characters and ToT as DD3 does not like most rides and loud noises (so no parades or fireworks).  Our plan is to arrive around 3:30; possibly earlier as we have DVC.  What is the best strategy for meeting Moana, Pooh & Friends, and Lotso?
> 
> TIA!


The line was really long last night around 6:30 for Pooh. I would definitely go there early for them. They looked really cute in their costumes! The Moana line didn’t look horrific when we went by later in the evening.


----------



## conniehar90

shags74 said:


> Has anyone noticed how the lines are looking (or approx wait times) for Jasmine, Genie and also Jafar?  Especially during these recent apparently crowded dates?  Or any recommendations on when to go see them?  I'm thinking either right before or after the first parade, or in the 10:30-11 slot that Jasmine/Genie are listed for.  (Looks like they are out 8:30-9:00, 9:30-10:00 and 10:30-11:00).  Trying to figure out where best to try to fit them into our plan for Sunday 10/6.  I'd appreciate any feedback!


We were enjoying a dole whip around 10:45 last night right after the fireworks. The lines for Jafar and Genie were not bad at all at that time!


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Figmentary said:


> Are Jack & Sally meeting in Town Hall only this year?  What is the most efficient time to get in line if we want to meet them early in the party?



Yes. Get in line as early as possible, they are coming out at 4:30


----------



## jenhelgren

bitty246 said:


> Watched the parade from there and then cut right across, through the restroom shortcut to basically front and center of the castle for the Fireworks and Hocus Pocus Spelltacular.


 This is exactly what I want to do! I love watching the parade in Frontierland and planned on cutting through the bypass to Adventureland but wasnt sure what we would be walking into at that point in the hub! Can you give more details on the route you took into the hub and how bad the crowds were? I would like to cross Main St and view near Plaza so we are on the Tomorrowland side after the show but I don't know if the parade will already be there by the time we are!


----------



## jenhelgren

mckennarose said:


> For the parade, my strategy has been to watch in front of CBJ in Frontierland, as soon as the parade passes we zip through to Adventureland (with a quick bathroom break!) and head to the hub. The parade will be rounding in front of the castle and people from Frontierland and Liberty Square won't be there yet if they're following the parade, and no one from Main St. will have moved up yet as the parade hasn't even reached them. You can get a really good spot to watch the show


Do you have any suggestions on where to position ourselves for the best viewing possible without becoming sardines? Is there any time to stop off at ToT or bathroom break only and book to the hub?


----------



## mckennarose

jenhelgren said:


> Do you have any suggestions on where to position ourselves for the best viewing possible without becoming sardines? Is there any time to stop off at ToT or bathroom break only and book to the hub?


That's a tough one because a lot will depend on how crowded the party is that particular night.  The closer you get to the front of the castle, the more dense the crowd will be.  We usually don't go that far down, but last year we did the midnight show of HP and were right down in the thick of it by the stage and you are practically touching the person next to you!  Once you're in, you're not getting back out until the show is over as there is absolutely no wiggle room.  Back farther by the Partner's statue and past that toward the gardens and Main St. there seems to be a little more breathing room around you.  But again, I would guess that depends on how crowded the party is that night.



jenhelgren said:


> Can you give more details on the route you took into the hub and how bad the crowds were? I would like to cross Main St and view near Plaza so we are on the Tomorrowland side after the show but I don't know if the parade will already be there by the time we are!



I know you were asking the other poster this question, but I'll share what our experience was a few weeks ago.  I wrote about it somewhere on the thread but I can't find it now.  We were in front of CBJ for the first parade and as soon as the villains float came past us, we left and walked along the wooden sidewalk by the storefronts to the walkway that leads to Adventureland.  I believe it brings you out by the flying carpets.  We headed through Adventureland and crossed the bridge toward the hub area and by that time the Incredibles floats were coming into the castle area.  You won't be able to cross to the Plaza area until after the parade moves through.  You can do it, just expect to be moving through thick crowds at that time.


----------



## sjberg79

We are going this weekend for a 5 night stay and I haven't gotten tickets yet but I was debating between 9/29 and 10/1. I was going to get the 10/1 tickets but the wasn't last Tuesday the sell out day? I'm thinking maybe 10/1 might be less busy because it's the start of Epcot Forever but perhaps that's just wishful thinking.


----------



## blakefamily

We are going to MNSSHP tonight!! Our group of 6 is very excited!  We have FP for SM at 4 and then BTMRR at 505.  If we want to be there at 4.  What time should we plan on arriving to parking?  We are staying at Orange Lake.  Also it's been years since we've done MNSSHP, do they give out trick or treat bags ?   Fingers crossed for no sell out crowds!!  Want a decent to low 7DMT wait as we don't have FP for our MK day this week.


----------



## Best Aunt

blakefamily said:


> Also it's been years since we've done MNSSHP, do they give out trick or treat bags ?



Yes but the bags they give you are very small.  They're like a very small gift bag.  Take your own bag if you can.  The reusable grocery bags that you see at the grocery store cash register would work well.


----------



## csusunshine

Has anyone done the dessert party then just found a spot near the fireworks viewing area? We are debating this or trying to swim upstream from the hub towards Adventureland for the 2nd party.


----------



## FutureMrs.Incredible

Okay so sorry if this question has already been answered, but.. are the party-exclusive snacks available before 7pm? We will be MK by at least 4pm, and I want to eat dinner (specifically a Lotso burger!) before the party actually starts. We are going to the party on this Friday the 27th, and I am doing my last minute plans. Thanks guys!!


----------



## Funfire240

I posted pictures from the 23rd but didn't get a chance to state anymore.  Despite the crowds, we did have a really good time.  We didn't do any character meets or special photopasses mainly because of lines and this trip we just weren't interested since I didn't buy Memory Maker (only had 2 parks days plus the party). At one point we could have waited for Jack Sparrow and probably only would've been about 1/2 hour since he was getting ready to go on break but we chose not to wait.
We arrived right about 4:00 and entered with no problem. We had fast passes for Space so DH and DD went on and then I went with DD after while they walked to Gaston's for the cinnamon roll. After we went on our Splash fast pass (and got soaked lol). Then we had dinner at Peco's for some of us and then went and sat at CHH for the other 2 to eat. (most won't do this but it worked well for us)
I can't remember exactly how we did everything but we stated at Buzz with about a 15 minute wait just before 7. We then went to ToT but the line at Tomorrowland Terrace was outrageous - same with COP.  we decided to walk towards fantasyland and did the lines at the train station and LM and was surprised how long they were. The kids really wanted to ride Pirates so we headed that way. Wait time was listed at 45 minutes but only took us about maybe 15.  We LOVED the live actors (and were surprised more then just one like at Villians).  We were kind of all over then without a real plan and I don't really remember the exact order lol. 
We watched part of the first parade from near the bridge to Tomorrowland. We went to Monster's Inc and then stayed in there for awhile - DD was happy she made it on screen as the "Professional Candy Collector". (we stayed extra to watch while DH took DD on the people mover). We then left there and met up with the guys to watch the fireworks from again near the bridge but on the Tomorrowland side  - we couldn't see all of the projections but did still see quite a bit. After DD wanted to try to find a closer spot for the 2nd parade. DH took DS on Buzz and we went looking about 10:45. Little did we know we were almost too late to find a front row spot!  We ventured to Liberty Square and by chance grabbed a spot right up by the rope - although DD was almost knocked over (she's 11!) by people pushing her at first. I couldn't believe how busy even the 2nd parade was!
After the parade we headed to the Carousel at her request because she wanted to ride Cinderella's horse before we left. It worked out as it was almost empty back there by this point. The guys met us again and at 11:55 we jumped on Peter Pan.  After the ride and a restroom break, Fantasyland was almost deserted. I love it so quite and peaceful with no one around at night there!
However, the last HP show was still going on so as we walked out at 12:30 thinking it wouldn't be bad, hit the crowds all exiting.
We stayed at POP and had to wait longer for a bus then we did with staying to close the night before on a non party night! When we got on the bus at 1:05 am there were still a lot of people for maybe another 2 bus loads to leave. It was about 1:45 I noticed when we were finally back in our room. (on a note, I wanted to take a Minnie Van but the app wasn't working for me and when I tried earlier in the day from TL I was told you could only book thru the app and not over the phone so I was a little bummed that I wasn't able to get one as we would've been back to the room ALOT sooner but in the end it was all ok and worked out)

I can say by 8:30/9:00 ToT lines died down and were very easy to go through - JC one went very fast as did Diamond Horseshoe. Towards the 2nd half of the night ToT was no problem at all and we ended up with a TON of candy.

This was a last minute weekend trip due to our kids having a teacher work day at school yesterday and all in all I'm very glad that we went.  We were pretty much there for the atmosphere of Halloween and the parade and fireworks and I'm happy with our trip.


----------



## evlaina

sjberg79 said:


> We are going this weekend for a 5 night stay and I haven't gotten tickets yet but I was debating between 9/29 and 10/1. I was going to get the 10/1 tickets but the wasn't last Tuesday the sell out day? I'm thinking maybe 10/1 might be less busy because it's the start of Epcot Forever but perhaps that's just wishful thinking.


We're going 10/1 (could have gone 9/29, 10/1, or 10/3). We chose that day because I thought it'd be the lowest crowds, due to being a Tuesday plus Epcot Forever, but it also just worked with our plans better. Last Tuesday, 9/17 was reported as busy/sold out by rumor (not officially sold out from Disney), but it was also the last CM discount day, so it would have higher crowds.


----------



## Burgermom

Any recommendations on where to grab quick service dinner during the night of the party? I would like to do mobile ordering but from what I have read it sounds like it can still be a bit of an ordeal getting food quickly. I am not picky about what kind of food it is or the cost; mostly just the easiest and quickest to grab. I would likely want to grab something around 6:00-7:00 pm. TIA


----------



## sherlockmiles

HI all. 
Thought I'd share some sparse notes from our 2 party nights - 9/15 & 9/17.  Sorry there aren't more details, but I tracked what I could via texting (to @FoxC63 - bless her heart to deal with my texts!)  I will post a few pictures separately tonight.

9/17 was definitely more crowded than 9/15. 

*9/15:*
In line for Jack @2:54 - about 6 groups back.  Got party band upon line entry.
Jack started promptly at 6:15.
6:46
Done with Jack, Did bypass, got SOTMK cards, bought party merchandise in Emporium, rode HM & BTMR, had a few pics done on Main St - got in line for Queen of Hearts, 4th group (yep, we really did all of that) - line for Pooh was PAST Cheshire Cat Cafe at this point!!
7:05
Done with Queen, in line for Alice
8:05
Done with Alice, rode tea cups and barnstormer, met Goofy, got Evil Queen magic shot, got into line for HM hearse
8:45
Done with HM hearse photo, Lantern photo, hitchhiking ghosts picture, and got in line for gravediggers
9:15
done with gd and in line for HM Mickey
9:40 done with Mickey - At Cruella's
......
left after 12:00 HP show, got headless horseman photo, on bus to POFQ at 12:40.
==================================================
*9/17:*
3:50 - no one in line for 7Dwarves so I went into tent and met all 4 regular characters
4:15 - done inside tent, got in line for 7Dwarves, I'm group 7.
4:30 - all MK rides at 15  minutes or less except for 7DMT (40) and Peter Pan (35)
5:25 - let us into tent, line snakes all the way to tent entrance
6:30 done with 7D
Went back down to firehouse to get SOTMK card, go thru bypass and get 1 bypass pic
655 in line for Tarzan, about 7 groups back 
7:15 done with tarzan, hop over to alladin line
waited 15 minutes, line didn't move, we were probably 30-40 groups back - left
went to POTC
8:00 done with POTC, not worth the wait, live action people pretty good, got ONE chocolate coin for candy
tot at tortuga
8:30 - went to dessert party, stayed til 9:15
rode space mountain - GREAT
tot
10:00 - back to dessert party to go to garden
5' swath across front of ENTIRE Garden area only for mobile devices and their people.  No good viewing spots.  (not because we got there at 10 - we explored the entire area) even up against back fence, there was always a head or shrub or lamp post in the way. Not happy.

Fireworks - projections are great, but old show/story better.

after fireworks:
rode 7DMT, HM, BTMR
Got hearse, lantern, and hatbox pics
Got hitch hiking photo and met gravediggers
Got town square, main st photos
left about 12:10 - got headless horseman photo


----------



## Sallysue82

I am seriously debating on getting tickets to a dessert party for my 9/27 MNSSHP night . . .There are 6 of us (2 5yr olds) 4 have never been to WDW before and it is our only MK day . . . I really want this to be special but 1 of the kids has dairy/egg allergy - would it still be worth it for the dessert party?


----------



## AntJulie

9/27 - Friday's party is sold out.


----------



## FoxC63

@sherlockmiles , 
 AMAZING!  You got a lot done!   Thanks for the report, looking forward to the photos!


----------



## FoxC63

AntJulie said:


> 9/27 - Friday's party is sold out.



Thanks for the heads up!



Just saying, as you can see Sept. 17th party was NOT Sold Out.


----------



## Sallysue82

FoxC63 said:


> Thanks for the heads up!
> 
> View attachment 438606
> 
> Just saying, as you can see Sept. 17th party was NOT Sold Out.




OH NO!!!

Guess that answers my question - we should probably bite the bullet and get dessert party tickets for fireworks viewing . . .


----------



## osufeth24

My parents wanted to go next week on the 3rd, not so sure now with how crowded it sounds like its getting.  I went on opening night, and that was getting borderline crowded for me


----------



## VAtink

Wow, two sold out dates in one week in September?  I don't recall that happening in the last few years (please correct me if I'm wrong).  Seems this is a popular week to be down there!  We'll be adding to the crowds tomorrow!  HA!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Wow, it’s been awhile since there has been a party sell-out several days in advance, not day of (other than 10/31).


----------



## GADisneyDad14

VAtink said:


> Wow, two sold out dates in one week in September?  I don't recall that happening in the last few years (please correct me if I'm wrong).  Seems this is a popular week to be down there!  We'll be adding to the crowds tomorrow!  HA!



Sunday 9/24 and Tuesday 9/26 sold out in 2017 (both day of) - they were the only two sell outs in Sept that year.  Friday 9/14 sold out on 9/14 last year, but that was it.


----------



## FoxC63

Sallysue82 said:


> I am seriously debating on getting tickets to a dessert party for my 9/27 MNSSHP night . . .There are 6 of us (2 5yr olds) 4 have never been to WDW before and it is our only MK day . . . I really want this to be special but 1 of the kids has dairy/egg allergy - would it still be worth it for the dessert party?


*Disney's Not So Spooky Spectacular Dessert Party at Tomorrowland Terrace*
is *SOLD OUT* for a party of 6.  LINK

However you might be able to separate transactions of 3 then another 3.   

*Disney's Not So Spooky Spectacular Dessert Party with Plaza Garden Viewing*
is wide open.  LINK
**

When you book the dessert party there is an allergy update page you should fill out.  Someone did post comments regarding their allergy friendly plate and they were not happy.  I would call to make arrangements.  Ask for cup cakes & other dessert without known allergens to be made.  Sorry, I don't what they can or will do for you.


----------



## VAtink

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Sunday 9/24 and Tuesday 9/26 sold out in 2017 (both day of) - they were the only two sell outs in Sept that year.  Friday 9/14 sold out on 9/14 last year, but that was it.



Ah, thanks for the correction!  Funny enough we found the crowds in 2017 to be much better than the crowds last year....so perhaps two sell outs in a week don't necessarily speak to the overall crowds!  (hopefully!)


----------



## Mikey15

FutureMrs.Incredible said:


> Okay so sorry if this question has already been answered, but.. are the party-exclusive snacks available before 7pm? We will be MK by at least 4pm, and I want to eat dinner (specifically a Lotso burger!) before the party actually starts. We are going to the party on this Friday the 27th, and I am doing my last minute plans. Thanks guys!!



Depends on the snack as some things (Pumpkin Spice soft serve at Auntie Gravity's? some other stuff) are available all day. Sounds like Lottso is one of the ones "during" the party, so definitely after 6pm... maybe before 7pm? Hopefully someone can help you from first-hand.


> _2019 Halloween-themed specialty treats are available at the following locations: _
> These treats will only be available within the Magic Kingdom during MNSSHP.
> *Aloha Isle -* Pirate’s Horizon
> *Sleepy Hallow - *Headless Horseman Cheesecake & Chocolate Mickey Mouse Sunday
> *Pecos Bill Tall Tale Inn and Cafe- *Hades Nachos & Worms and Dirt Dessert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cider House (Golden Oak Outpost) - *Frozen Apple Cider, Warm Caramel-Stuffed Pretzel, & Cinnamon Donuts
> *Liberty Square Popcorn Cart - *Constance’s For Better or For Worse Wedding Cake
> *Snack Carts near Cinderella's Castle* - Jack and Sally's Push Pop
> *Casey's Corner - *Now Begin Thy Magic Spell (Red slush, passion fruit syrup, blue curacao syrup, sprite and lemonade garnished with a chocolate covered apple slice)
> *Storybook Treats - *Snake Eyes (Coming in September)
> *Cosmic Ray’s Starlight Café -* Lots-O-Burger & Berry Blaster
> *Cool Ship - *Hades Hatred





VAtink said:


> Wow, two sold out dates in one week in September?  I don't recall that happening in the last few years (please correct me if I'm wrong).  Seems this is a popular week to be down there!  We'll be adding to the crowds tomorrow!  HA!



Maybe people coming back now after Dorian cancellations?


----------



## FoxC63

I wonder if Disney is finally catching on and are holding back a few tickets for Friday night party. Tickets plus the Party Pass = Very high crowds and unhappy guests who'll most likely be given "something" should they contact Disney.

*Touring Plans Least Crowded MNSSHP 2019*
Tuesday, September 17, 2019  Ranked #22 out of 36
Sunday, September 22, 2019   Ranked #12 

Friday, September 27, 2019 is Ranked #11

Again TP is referring to *crowd level for RIDES* and NOT for people actually attending the party, so we'll see how this party plays out.   LINK


----------



## mckennarose

FoxC63 said:


> I wonder if Disney is finally catching on and are holding back a few tickets for Friday night party. Tickets plus the Party Pass = Very high crowds and unhappy guests who'll most likely be given "something" should they contact Disney.


Can someone refresh my memory on the party pass?  Do the people who purchase it go whenever they want and as many times as they want?  Meaning they don't have to choose days in advance?  And if they don't have to choose days in advance will they have guaranteed entrance to a party if it's sold out?

In my mind it's playing like flex sports tickets where you purchase a set amount of tickets in advance at a discount and then choose your games, but I'm thinking the party pass isn't like that. Which means it's very unpredictable for Disney to estimate crowds on any given night.  I hope they are holding tickets back to make it less crowded for party goers, but it doesn't seem fair to oversell the party passes either.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

mckennarose said:


> Can someone refresh my memory on the party pass? Do the people who purchase it go whenever they want and as many times as they want? Meaning they don't have to choose days in advance? And if they don't have to choose days in advance will they have guaranteed entrance to a party if it's sold out?



You pretty much have it - it’s an “annual pass” for all the parties except for 10/31.  You can go whenever you want, no choosing of days in advance.  Entry is guaranteed even when sold out.

And since we bought them - and will probably go to two parties we otherwise would not have over party season - I hope everyone on this thread will still be my friend.


----------



## katherine52478

GADisneyDad14 said:


> You pretty much have it - it’s an “annual pass” for all the parties except for 10/31.  You can go whenever you want, no choosing of days in advance.  Entry is guaranteed even when sold out.
> 
> And since we bought them - and will probably go to two parties we otherwise would not have over party season - I hope everyone on this thread will still be my friend.



Depends.. are you going on 9/29?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

katherine52478 said:


> Depends.. are you going on 9/29?



LOL, no... not that date.


----------



## katherine52478

GADisneyDad14 said:


> LOL, no... not that date.



Well, now we are friends!


----------



## BadgerGirl84

I attended the 9/20 party with my husband. It was our first party.

My observations/review:

It "felt crowded." The park felt fairy empty when we got in at 3:45pm, but walkways (we didn't even attempt the hub or Main St) seemed packed after 6pm. 

We used our 3 FP for Jungle Cruise, Splash and BTMRR and attended Country Bear Jamboree while we were waiting for our big thunder FP. That was all great. We had a fantastic JC skipper who was into it and had some fresh jokes. We did Philharmagic (wanted to see the show before they turned it into a TOT spot) and Small World with no wait. Headed to Buzz next and waited about 15 minutes at 6:30.

We got in line for Space at 7pm and waited 25-30 minutes. I was really looking forward to the "black out" effect, but the effect was ruined, as there was someone on our car that had LED light hair accessories. I noticed the person in line and though "oh, that looks sort of cool!" but didn't put 2 + 2 together when I saw her also riding in the same car as us. Believe it or not, her hair accessories were so bright they lit up the track and it seemed brighter than a normal ride on Space. I was surprised how long the line took with no FP running. 

We did dinner at Cosmic Rays and split a Mickey burger and chili cheese fries. Burger was bland but the fries were good. Not much of a wait. We got the pumpkin milkshakes next door and were pretty disappointed in them after seeing them be well-reviewed online. They were super sweet and had a ton of "air" pumped into them, if that makes sense, so they were really frothy/airy when drinking through that horrid paper straw. We wish we would have shared one because we tossed most of each of ours in the trash. We didn't buy anything else other than a bottle of water. 

Pirates was okay--we waited about 20 minutes at 9pm or so. There was a pirate actor in line and a couple pirates bantering on the bridges in the rides. We wanted to ride Haunted Mansion but the line was 30 minutes and moving slow. So we just watched the actress on the lawn for 10 minutes or so--she was hilarious. 

Saw the fireworks from the hub--it was a nice show. We weren't blown away (prefer the regular fireworks) but they were entertaining. We saw the 10:45 stage show--this was my favorite thing of the night. We got a good spot just by moving forward after the fireworks. We decided to see the 11:15 parade from closer to the exit to make a quicker getaway afterwards and ended up getting a front row spot near the candy shop entrance. Parade was excellent and it made me sad that there is not a regular nighttime parade in the parks.

My husband and I discussed the party on our way home and decided that for us, it likely wouldn't be worth the money to take our whole family ( we have 3 young kids.) So many of the kids at the party looked miserable (or were sleeping in strollers) after 10pm and I wasn't convinced there was enough extra stuff on top of a regular park day to make the price worth it. 

For our trip (an adults only 3 night trip--we had 2 day Universal tickets) it was perfect to squeeze in some Disney time, though.


----------



## mckennarose

GADisneyDad14 said:


> You pretty much have it - it’s an “annual pass” for all the parties except for 10/31.  You can go whenever you want, no choosing of days in advance.  Entry is guaranteed even when sold out.
> 
> And since we bought them - and will probably go to two parties we otherwise would not have over party season - I hope everyone on this thread will still be my friend.


I can see the appeal.  Our local AHL team quarter season tickets, only 12 games, is $285.  With the party pass you get 30+ parties for $300, right?

 We can still be friends, but only because I already have my MNSSHP tickets for my next party.  AND I have my FP booked including 7DMT!  Just don't try to claim my parade spot if you're there.


----------



## jberndt10

Didn’t do the Halloween party (whatever the 7or 8 initials are) we were leaving MK prior to the party on 9/22 and the crowds seemed ginormous. We did do the Magic Kingdom after dark the Thursday prior and that was totally worth the extra ticket. Minimal crowds, rode each thrill ride 3x in a row the lesser rides once and soft drinks, ice cream novelties and popcorn all included.


----------



## jagruti6

oh no...I am taking my best friend for his first-ever trip, and we are doing the party on 09/29.  Sounds like it's gonna be busy!
Luckily he has already said he doesn't want to do a lot of meet and greets. I was hoping we would get to ride _Seven Dwarfs_ Mine _Train_ as I wasn't able to get FPs for our MK day later that week.


----------



## Disneylovingmomof2

Dugette said:


> Sure, does this help? We’re at the bottom right, daughter in the pink dress.
> 
> View attachment 438296


Awesome! Yes thank you


----------



## bitty246

jenhelgren said:


> This is exactly what I want to do! I love watching the parade in Frontierland and planned on cutting through the bypass to Adventureland but wasnt sure what we would be walking into at that point in the hub! Can you give more details on the route you took into the hub and how bad the crowds were? I would like to cross Main St and view near Plaza so we are on the Tomorrowland side after the show but I don't know if the parade will already be there by the time we are!


We were on the waterfront side, so as soon as the cast members dropped the rope, we crossed over and went through the restroom cut through between the Shootin Arcade and the Diamond Horseshoe. This brought us out into Adventureland and we crossed the bridge and moved very quickly to the hub. We kept to the left and took advantage of every opportunity to advance toward the partners statue. We ended up much closer than I thought we could get, maybe 20 rows back from the castle/stage almost dead center. I would think you could take the same shortcut through, but just follow the path by Crystal Palace to get to Main Street. This was a sold out party and it was crammed packed with people. My husband with severe anxiety and claustrophobia could not function and had to leave right after the parade. My daughter and I stayed and were able to maneuver pretty easily to where we wanted to go. Being alert and agile can get you where you want to go (most of the time!)


----------



## Best Aunt

To respond to a few PPs (forgot to quote):

You use the Lyft app to request a Minnie Van.  I used the Minnie Van to get to and from the first party.  The Minnie Van has its own bus slot.  When you use the Lyft app, you have to remember to keep swiping so that you see all of the possible vehicle options.  You might have to swipe twice before you see Minnie Van.  You use the app when you are ready to be picked up; you do not request it in advance.  Exception: if you need the handicapped accessible Minnie Van, I believe you request that by making a phone call.

Regarding quick service dinner during the MNSSHP: Pecos Bill has been crowded and very slow.  I have read that it's slow even if you use mobile order.  I don't know if Columbia Harbour House is faster, but during the first party it closed at 8:00.  Cosmic Ray's is another option, although it might be crowded because the Descendants Dance Party is in there.

Regarding party food: remember that some of it is available during non-party hours.  I believe the cupcake at Starbucks is one example.


----------



## sherlockmiles

Here are pictures of our costumes.
Newsies - 9/15
Safari - 9/17


----------



## Mambo Junkie

jagruti6 said:


> oh no...I am taking my best friend for his first-ever trip, and we are doing the party on 09/29.  Sounds like it's gonna be busy!
> Luckily he has already said he doesn't want to do a lot of meet and greets. I was hoping we would get to ride _Seven Dwarfs_ Mine _Train_ as I wasn't able to get FPs for our MK day later that week.


Grab your fast passes. Get in at 3:45 (we did Buzz around 3:55 (fp 3:20-4:20), went over to Jungle cruise around 4:20 (fp 4:25-5:25) or so, then hit Pirates (walk on) and Big Thunder (fp at 5:30) then walk in (2 or 3 minute wait) HM. Headed straight over to SDMT with maybe a 35 minute wait at around 6:25.  (ToT Gaston) After that we just did whatever we wanted, like ate dinner (Harbor House)., face timed the grands, bought a few souvenirs before hitting some trick or treat lines. Walked up to a great spot for the parade (actually pretty good), fantastic for the fireworks and Hocus Pocus.  Headed to the front for the Sorcerer's card at the firehouse and ended up watching the 2nd parade with no one in front from the firehouse area, then split.


----------



## diablodancer

For anyone interested in Stitch, we got here around 5:35 and were told by a cast member that they probably won’t start the queue til at least 6. There’s only about 4 groups waiting atm.


----------



## sherlockmiles

Is anyone interested in seeing a handful of pics from the fireworks show (from garden view) - or has that been covered sufficiently already?

Are there any pictures anyone is interested in seeing posted?


----------



## Mambo Junkie

sherlockmiles said:


> Is anyone interested in seeing a handful of pics from the fireworks show (from garden view) - or has that been covered sufficiently already?
> 
> Are there any pictures anyone is interested in seeing posted?


I would love to see them to compare to my experience. I'm not going to go back pages to find any (though eventually I probably will)


----------



## GADisneyDad14

sherlockmiles said:


> Is anyone interested in seeing a handful of pics from the fireworks show (from garden view) - or has that been covered sufficiently already?
> 
> Are there any pictures anyone is interested in seeing posted?



The more the merrier in my opinion.  Different angles, different positions, different vantage points within the garden are always interesting/informative (in my opinion).


----------



## sherlockmiles

These are my 4 favorites.  I would not consider any of them spoilers.


----------



## sherlockmiles

These ones I like as well.


----------



## FoxC63

diablodancer said:


> For anyone interested in Stitch, we got here around 5:35 and were told by a cast member that they probably won’t start the queue til at least 6. There’s only about 4 groups waiting atm.


I still recommend getting there by 5:30.  Once the CM's start allowing guests inside it's like a swarm of bees to honey!  Keep your eye on that location if you want to avoid waiting in longer lines.


----------



## AndreaDanger

FoxC63 said:


> I still recommend getting there by 5:30.  Once the CM's start allowing guests inside it's like a swarm of bees to honey!  Keep your eye on that location if you want to avoid waiting in longer lines.


Good point! We lined up for Stitch around 6:00 on Sunday and were probably about 20 groups back. The line continued to grow quickly after that. Stitch started meeting that night at 6:45.


----------



## FoxC63

AndreaDanger said:


> Good point! We lined up for Stitch around 6:00 on Sunday and were probably about 20 groups back. The line continued to grow quickly after that. Stitch started meeting that night at 6:45.



Yep!  Exactly this!  

And here's the thing if you're there with your kids, use Tag Team!  They can ride People Mover, Buzz or grab a cold drink.


----------



## bbfrnk

jberndt10 said:


> Didn’t do the Halloween party (whatever the 7or 8 initials are) we were leaving MK prior to the party on 9/22 and the crowds seemed ginormous. We did do the Magic Kingdom after dark the Thursday prior and that was totally worth the extra ticket. Minimal crowds, rode each thrill ride 3x in a row the lesser rides once and soft drinks, ice cream novelties and popcorn all included.


I soooooo wanted to go to this but we’d already planned our trip before I knew about it and we had tickets for Universal Halloween horror nights. I could have used the HHN ticket for Friday but that’s the last place I want to be on a weekend night


----------



## afan

AndreaDanger said:


> Good point! We lined up for Stitch around 6:00 on Sunday and were probably about 20 groups back. The line continued to grow quickly after that. Stitch started meeting that night at 6:45.



What time were you done?  I've been following the few reports of Stitch since he's the only meet I need to do.  I want to be done before the party or as close to that as possible.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Burgermom said:


> Any recommendations on where to grab quick service dinner during the night of the party? I would like to do mobile ordering but from what I have read it sounds like it can still be a bit of an ordeal getting food quickly. I am not picky about what kind of food it is or the cost; mostly just the easiest and quickest to grab. I would likely want to grab something around 6:00-7:00 pm. TIA


Pecos Bill worked well for my dinner needs during the party but be warned lines are long. Mobile ordering was down my entire trip which was frustrating, hope that’s not the case for you!


----------



## Alabama Minnie

Are these from the Dessert Party Viewing Area? 


sherlockmiles said:


> These are my 4 favorites.  I would not consider any of them spoilers.
> 
> View attachment 438695
> View attachment 438696
> View attachment 438697
> View attachment 438698


----------



## Figmentary

lvcourtneyy said:


> Yes. Get in line as early as possible, they are coming out at 4:30



What’s the earliest you can get in line?


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Figmentary said:


> What’s the earliest you can get in line?



If you're in the park with a day ticket/DVC/AP, I would line up around 2:30.


----------



## AndreaDanger

afan said:


> What time were you done?  I've been following the few reports of Stitch since he's the only meet I need to do.  I want to be done before the party or as close to that as possible.


We were done at 7:05 so not bad at all. I was hoping for a 6:30 start time for Stitch like I'd heard from previous posters, but even with the 6:45 start, we were on our way pretty quickly. It was a fun meet, too!


----------



## FoxC63

but a heartfelt reminder....

Definitely not Halloween related however "*Mickey & Minnie’s Surprise Celebration" *at Magic Kingdom Park AND *"Super-Charged" *Disney PhotoPass opportunities in Hollywood Studios at Pixar Place are ending on *September 30, 2019*.

Magic Kingdom LINK

Hollywood Studios LINK


----------



## blakefamily

We had a fantastic time tonight! Rode everything we wanted including space 3 times. Longest wait was 7DMT which was 25 minutes after fireworks, I think the longest wait I saw was 45 and usually about 35min.  We did the plaza dessert party and it was very low attendance. We had a ton of space to spread out.


----------



## RebeccaRL

hereforthechurros said:


> Pecos Bill worked well for my dinner needs during the party but be warned lines are long. Mobile ordering was down my entire trip which was frustrating, hope that’s not the case for you!



We ate at Pecos Bill also - it was crowded but we found a table easily and DH got the food within 10 minutes. 

BTW - I read lots of super helpful tips on here and am very thankful to everyone who has taken the time to post. I researched, read and created a great plan for our 9/24 MNSSHP including a 3:45 pm arrival. 

However, real life intervened and for various reasons, we didn’t arrive until almost 6 pm.  Our group consisted of DH, DD, her DH and their DD2.  On the way into the park, I was very anxious...since we were over two hours “late” according to my well-honed plan.  

Fortunately, we then decided to have each person (including the 2-year old) pick one priority.  

It worked fantastically and we had pixie dust all evening with walk-ons to Haunted Mansion, Splash Mountain and Pirates along with literally walking into great spots to view Hocus Pocus (interesting for the adults but our 2-year old had enough about half way through) the parade (lots of fun but the daytime parade is still our favorite) and the fireworks (really gorgeous fireworks and castle projections although we didn’t have a good view of Jack).  

We did bunches of photos and several ToT (receiving handfuls of candy at each).  We didn’t do any character meets.  Crowds were heavy at times but manageable all night. And our amazing 2-year old actually stayed awake way past her normal bedtime to thoroughly enjoy the fireworks.  We left the park around 11 pm.  

Bonus in that the weather was great after sunset with a light breeze almost all evening. 

In retrospect, I’m still glad I spent the time on a plan because it helped us focus on our priorities. I’m even more happy that I was able (although truly NOT my norm) to be flexible when “the plan” didn’t fit our reality. 

In the end, it was so fun and my DD was thrilled with all we were able to see and do. And, isn’t that what really matters....

Best of luck to all attending the remaining parties.


----------



## Neverbeast

FoxC63 said:


> And here's the thing if you're there with your kids, use Tag Team!  They can ride People Mover, Buzz or grab a cold drink.




I know this has come up multiple times but I’m still trying to wrap my head around it. Last time we went Jack and Sally were meeting in the gazebo, so I can see how one adult can hold the line spot while the other takes kids to bathrooms and snacks and rides. Does this still work now that they’re inside?

Nightmare before Christmas is my 2 nephews favorite
Movie. My nephew Jack really wants to meet the pumpkin king. But there’s no way all 4 kids we will have can wait in that line for 2-3 hours. I think we would only be really holding 2
Spots if that makes sense, my nephews would meet together  then my daughters would meet together, but we have 8 people total.

We aren’t going until next year so not
urgent but it will be their number one party priority.


----------



## sherlockmiles

Neverbeast said:


> I know this has come up multiple times but I’m still trying to wrap my head around it. Last time we went Jack and Sally were meeting in the gazebo, so I can see how one adult can hold the line spot while the other takes kids to bathrooms and snacks and rides. Does this still work now that they’re inside?
> 
> Nightmare before Christmas is my 2 nephews favorite
> Movie. My nephew Jack really wants to meet the pumpkin king. But there’s no way all 4 kids we will have can wait in that line for 2-3 hours. I think we would only be really holding 2
> Spots if that makes sense, my nephews would meet together  then my daughters would meet together, but we have 8 people total.
> 
> We aren’t going until next year so not
> urgent but it will be their number one party priority.



Yes.  When I was in line, individuals from groups were taking kids to bathroom and returning, grabbing drinks/food and returning, shopping at the emporium and returning.  The longer the line is the trickier (ie not stepping on people, weaving around the ropes)  it is to get back to your group, but its all fine.


----------



## Neverbeast

sherlockmiles said:


> Yes.  When I was in line, individuals from groups were taking kids to bathroom and returning, grabbing drinks/food and returning, shopping at the emporium and returning.  The longer the line is the trickier (ie not stepping on people, weaving around the ropes)  it is to get back to your group, but its all fine.



People don’t get grouchy about it? I thought I saw another thread on these boards where everyone acted like that was totally unethical to take turns walking around with the kids and waiting. We obviously don’t want to start the night feeling like we made a huge crowd of other families angry.


----------



## mckennarose

@sherlockmiles,
Quick question.... we didn't do the dessert party at our last party because Dorian messed up our schedule.. Would you say you could clearly see Jack from the Plaza Garden?  I see one of your pics with him in, but it's zoomed.  I'm just wondering what the view is for him specifically, and if you think a little child would be able to see him from there also.


----------



## sherlockmiles

Neverbeast said:


> People don’t get grouchy about it? I thought I saw another thread on these boards where everyone acted like that was totally unethical to take turns walking around with the kids and waiting. We obviously don’t want to start the night feeling like we made a huge crowd of other families angry.


I'm not going to open that can of worms.  My 2 cents is that if the people in the immediate area around you are fully aware of the actual number of people in your party, and then some leave and come back (esp with young kids), you're fine.  If you're not comfortable doing it, then dont.


----------



## sherlockmiles

mckennarose said:


> @sherlockmiles,
> Quick question.... we didn't do the dessert party at our last party because Dorian messed up our schedule.. Would you say you could clearly see Jack from the Plaza Garden?  I see one of your pics with him in, but it's zoomed.  I'm just wondering what the view is for him specifically, and if you think a little child would be able to see him from there also.


I think a kid on shoulders would be able to see him.  Other wise no.  He's a really small, short part of the show honestly, and not really integral IMO.  I'm only 5'1" and I had to maneuver around to see him.


----------



## mckennarose

sherlockmiles said:


> I think a kid on shoulders would be able to see him.  Other wise no.  He's a really small, short part of the show honestly, and not really integral IMO.  I'm only 5'1" and I had to maneuver around to see him.


Thanks.
We wound up doing MNSSHP a different night and had canceled the dessert party and we had a very clear view of Jack from near the Partner's statue.  BUT... I agree he is difficult to see from some areas.  (I'm your size!)  I was just curious if the garden view was ok if I mention it to family who is going down in two weeks.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

sherlockmiles said:


> I think a kid on shoulders would be able to see him.  Other wise no.  He's a really small, short part of the show honestly, and not really integral IMO.  I'm only 5'1" and I had to maneuver around to see him.



I agree with this - I'm 6' and had to maneuver around to see him in the Plaza Garden.  Maybe a kid held on your side would get a similar vantage point, but it's not ideal.  Also agree on his part in the show - while I think the puppet is cool looking and an interesting attempt at a host, it's not totally integral to the show IMO.


----------



## Best Aunt

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I agree with this - I'm 6' and had to maneuver around to see him in the Plaza Garden.  Maybe a kid held on your side would get a similar vantage point, but it's not ideal.  Also agree on his part in the show - while I think the puppet is cool looking and an interesting attempt at a host, it's not totally integral to the show IMO.



Sometimes I struggle to understand Disney decisions.  This is one of them.  If a person who is six feet tall cannot easily see something, then what about everyone who is shorter than that?  Wouldn't a large percentage of people be shorter than that?  This is a Disney Fail in my personal opinion.


----------



## KDee

mckennarose said:


> @sherlockmiles,
> Quick question.... we didn't do the dessert party at our last party because Dorian messed up our schedule.. Would you say you could clearly see Jack from the Plaza Garden?  I see one of your pics with him in, but it's zoomed.  I'm just wondering what the view is for him specifically, and if you think a little child would be able to see him from there also.


We attended the Halloween Party last Friday and had Garden Party viewing and neither my 6 year old nor my 4 year old boys could see Jack - they were just too short.  But having the room in the Garden away from the crowds was fantastic! Watching the fireworks and the images on the castle was also great too.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Best Aunt said:


> Sometimes I struggle to understand Disney decisions.  This is one of them.  If a person who is six feet tall cannot easily see something, then what about everyone who is shorter than that?  Wouldn't a large percentage of people be shorter than that?  This is a Disney Fail in my personal opinion.



Admittedly the Plaza Garden is a ways back from the Castle Stage with lots of things (planters, light poles, pathways, people) in between, so the Plaza Garden by default is not necessarily the best spot for seeing anything on the stage well.  

But I'm sort of torn on this - I LIKE the puppet - it's something real, it's artistically and visually interesting.  But making the host part of the projections on the castle would have been more visible to a larger group of Hub folks and may have made for a better show - not sure.


----------



## Flamingomo

FoxC63 said:


> but a heartfelt reminder....
> 
> Definitely not Halloween related however "*Mickey & Minnie’s Surprise Celebration" *at Magic Kingdom Park AND *"Super-Charged" *Disney PhotoPass opportunities in Hollywood Studios at Pixar Place are ending on *September 30, 2019*.
> 
> Magic Kingdom LINK
> 
> Hollywood Studios LINK


So no more Incredibles, Mike and Sulley or those magic shots?


----------



## mckennarose

Best Aunt said:


> Sometimes I struggle to understand Disney decisions.  This is one of them.  If a person who is six feet tall cannot easily see something, then what about everyone who is shorter than that?  Wouldn't a large percentage of people be shorter than that?  This is a Disney Fail in my personal opinion.





GADisneyDad14 said:


> Admittedly the Plaza Garden is a ways back from the Castle Stage with lots of things (planters, light poles, pathways, people) in between, so the Plaza Garden by default is not necessarily the best spot for seeing anything on the stage well.


I was just going to mention all the items in the way of a clear view, like the light poles and plants. 
I agree that I don't know what Disney was thinking.  Look at the other big nighttime shows:
Illuminations has the entire Lagoon viewing and it's HUGE.
Fantasmic has a designated theater with seating.  No pushing and shoving to see.
Rivers of Light has a designated theater with seating.
Star Wars fireworks and MK are the exceptions.  They clearly have horrible viewing locations unless you're dead center and up front.  I understand the need to use the available space and the progression of the projection technology...but it does make it very hard for everyone to get a semi-equal view.  Adding Jack to the front, while I agree he's really cool, just makes it much harder to view and appreciate the whole show.


GADisneyDad14 said:


> But I'm sort of torn on this - I LIKE the puppet - it's something real, it's artistically and visually interesting.  But making the host part of the projections on the castle would have been more visible to a larger group of Hub folks and may have made for a better show - not sure.



I liked Jack way more that I thought I would.  If we had not been side tracked by Dorian and kept our original date and dessert party, I would have completely missed him.   I'm glad we didn't get the dessert party for the night we were there and that we got to see him from where we did because he is fascinating.

Fantasmic uses live actors and there's no issue seeing them because of the theater seating.  They missed the mark in finding another way to showcase Jack.  Too bad they couldn't incorporate him into a different stage show, like the HP show, where there are multiple opportunities to get a chance to see him.


----------



## csusunshine

Does anyone have a list of what rides give candy when you are exiting? I swear I saw a list at some point, but I've searched and searched and can't find it.


----------



## katherine52478

csusunshine said:


> Does anyone have a list of what rides give candy when you are exiting? I swear I saw a list at some point, but I've searched and searched and can't find it.



https://www.easywdw.com/easy/blog/g...alloween-party-2018-at-disneys-magic-kingdom/
I’ve been referring to this site for info on the character locations and ToT. There is also a photo of the guide map that has the locations marked.


----------



## sherlockmiles

csusunshine said:


> Does anyone have a list of what rides give candy when you are exiting? I swear I saw a list at some point, but I've searched and searched and can't find it.



I think only POTC.  (I dont count laugh floor or Philharmagic as rides)  There are trick or treat locations near ride exits - like BTMR.


----------



## Saltywardog

on 9/22 it felt sold out and was but by 9-930 people where doing parades fireworks and tapping out so it was good time


----------



## trishadono

FYI wdw site shows 10/31 sold out but Sams Club still has tickets if needed.


----------



## javamoma

This is my first MNSSHP so I’d love feedback on our plan. We are attending a Tuesday night party so I’m hoping it’s not too crowded. We are 4 adult women who aren’t worried about meeting any characters. I’d love to know if our plan is reasonable. 

Arrive at BC resort around 2. Drop off luggage with bell hop of room not available. 
Uber to Poly for a quick bite to eat at Captain Hooks. 
Line up at the gate around 3:45. 
FP for jungle cruise
FP for BTMR
Splash mountain if line isn’t long 
Small world 
Little mermaid 
7pm
Pirates
HM
Photo ops 
Space mountain 
Monsters laugh
Tea cups 
Seven dwarfs mine train if line want too long
Photo ops along the way (I have no idea where they all are. Should I plan those out more?)
Fireworks 10:15 I don’t know when we should get in place for these
Make our way to Frontierland for a parade spot. 
Midnight Hocus Pocus show

Thoughts? We might do TOT if we have dead time between those last events.


----------



## Best Aunt

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Admittedly the Plaza Garden is a ways back from the Castle Stage with lots of things (planters, light poles, pathways, people) in between, so the Plaza Garden by default is not necessarily the best spot for seeing anything on the stage well.
> 
> But I'm sort of torn on this - I LIKE the puppet - it's something real, it's artistically and visually interesting.  But making the host part of the projections on the castle would have been more visible to a larger group of Hub folks and may have made for a better show - not sure.


I wasn’t just thinking of what people can’t see when they are viewing from near the castle.  How about all of the people at the party who can’t fit into that area for the fireworks?  It seems like the number of people who actually can see the puppet would be a very small percentage of the total number of people at the party.  Why include an element that most people won’t be able to see?


----------



## FoxC63

Flamingomo said:


> So no more Incredibles, Mike and Sulley or those magic shots?



Yes both as described in the links provided.  The summer special offerings of character meet & greets and PhotoPass opportunities will end on Sept 30th at MK & HS.  I'm right there with you buddy


----------



## Flamingomo

FoxC63 said:


> Yes both as described in the links provided.  The summer special offerings of character meet & greets and PhotoPass opportunities will end on Sept 30th at MK & HS.  I'm right there with you buddy


Why would they take away Mike and Sulley and the Incredibles meet and greets? They are popular characters. My youngest never got to see Mike and Sully and he loves them. He saw the Incredibles at 10 months old but has no recollection. Will they be at another park?


----------



## FoxC63

Neverbeast said:


> People don’t get grouchy about it? I thought I saw another thread on these boards where everyone acted like that was totally unethical to take turns walking around with the kids and waiting. We obviously don’t want to start the night feeling like we made a huge crowd of other families angry.



Tag Team is about families taking turns not making one person responsible to hold spots for 7ppl.  I can see where others might get upset when 7 people suddenly get in line. With enough grumbling Cast Members may get involved and make half of your group head to the back of the line and that's exactly what happened at 7 Dwarfs M&G. 

I recommend your entire group entering J&S queue together. CM's will place party wristbands on and Guests behind you will see how big your group is. Give it a few minutes so it sinks in, then *FOUR* of you go your merry way. They come back and the remaining four get to go. Remember this is about being courteous and respectful.


----------



## FoxC63

Flamingomo said:


> Why would they take away Mike and Sulley and the Incredibles meet and greets? They are popular characters. My youngest never got to see Mike and Sully and he loves them. He saw the Incredibles at 10 months old but has no recollection. Will they be at another park?



I'm not reading anything that states they will move to another park or when they will return.  LINK


----------



## FoxC63

Just want to say - Hi!


----------



## deniseskellington

Is there a separate thread for making friends with DVC folks this year? Thanks!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

deniseskellington said:


> Is there a separate thread for DVC "adoptions" this year? Wondering if folks are willing to help a couple nice ladies enter at 2PM on 10/8. Thanks!



No, there isn’t.  Here’s a post from upthread that addressed the topic:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...lly-festive-celebration.3729471/post-60888891
The policy determined by the webmasters after this bubbled up last year was to not permit “wanting to be adopted” posts on DISBoards.  

Feel free to PM me if you have any questions/concerns.  Thanks.


----------



## trishadono

FoxC63 said:


> October 31 - Still shows available....
> 
> View attachment 438909
> LINK


Thats so weird! I have been looking for a relative and none were available. Maybe they added some more?

Oh well people should get before they are gone! 

Came back to add:
*OH they only not showing with passholder discount.*


----------



## deniseskellington

GADisneyDad14 said:


> No, there isn’t.  Here’s a post from upthread that addressed the topic:
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...lly-festive-celebration.3729471/post-60888891
> The policy determined by the webmasters after this bubbled up last year was to not permit “wanting to be adopted” posts on DISBoards.
> 
> Feel free to PM me if you have any questions/concerns.  Thanks.


Thanks for the help... I'm not trying to ruffle any feathers, so I'll edit my post just to query about where to make new friends. I appreciate the advice!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

trishadono said:


> Thats so weird! I have been looking for a relative and none were available. Maybe they added some more?
> 
> Oh well people should get before they are gone!



Hi Trish! 

Make sure you don’t have Products and Prices for Annual Passholders button clicked. 10/31 isn’t discounted so just shows up as blank on the ticket page.  

It can be a bit tricky/confusing if you’re not looking at that button, as it usually defaults that way to me when I sign in and look at tickets for things like MNSSHP, etc.


----------



## FoxC63

trishadono said:


> Thats so weird! I have been looking for a relative and none were available. Maybe they added some more?



Just adding,
They probably did!  Or when people saw that it was Sold Out they moved their dates.
Oct 31st party is the ONLY date the Party Pass is not accepted.  If I were going, I'd have kept my tickets.


----------



## trishadono

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Hi Trish!
> 
> Make sure you don’t have Products and Prices for Annual Passholders button clicked. 10/31 isn’t discounted so just shows up as blank on the ticket page.
> 
> It can be a bit tricky/confusing if you’re not looking at that button, as it usually defaults that way to me when I sign in and look at tickets for things like MNSSHP, etc.


Oh thats what I just figured out lol.


----------



## FoxC63

*News for October Peeps!*

*DISNEY PARKS OCTOBER 2019 PIN PREVIEW*
Here is a look at the October 2019 limited edition pin releases at WDW.


LINK - Thanks DisneyPinsBlog!


----------



## trishadono

So I emailed dss and moved our cl fp’s for Friday 10/11. They were able to do it so now we have our last at 7p and will promptly leave HS for mnsshp.  I had to drop our Cruella for 10/10 and not move it because my bestie @Dispro1  and family will be there so we’d rather be with them. 

I’ll miss the pampering but wandering with a group will be fun! Also we’ll have far more time! 

Thx to the person who asked me if I had enough time, I thought about it and found a better way. Thx


----------



## FoxC63

*Expired*


I hope you all are enjoying looking at your Halloween photos and magic shots, I just added some info for a free 8x10 with store pickup on the Magic Shot thread!
For those interested go:  HERE


----------



## FoxC63

*October Peeps - Disney Springs*

If you're planning a trip to DS on Oct. 11th to get your:   Halloween Backdrops 
and/or taking photos of the new:  Orange Bird Mural
Be sure to checkout *Dooney & Bourke 10th Anniversary Event*, details can be found:
HERE


----------



## Njber116

Ugh! I was waiting to book tickets for Sunday night (sept 29) and now it’s showing as sold out! Any chance they will release more tickets or is there any secondary market for tickets? I’m so bummed as the oct 1 date isn’t really an option for us. Also makes me a bit concerned for crowds during the Rosh Hashanah weekend  if it’s sold out this early in the season...


----------



## senadler

I agree with the crowd concern.  I am flying in Friday for a girls weekend with my DSD.  I think with Rosh Hashanah making it a long weekend for some school districts crowds could definitely make this weekend more like a Columbus Day weekend.  We are going to the party Friday, which already sold out too.  I do have Cruella's booked. I had considered cancelling, but I am now thinking it will be a good way to escape the crowds for a while.


----------



## mckennarose

Njber116 said:


> Ugh! I was waiting to book tickets for Sunday night (sept 29) and now it’s showing as sold out! Any chance they will release more tickets or is there any secondary market for tickets? I’m so bummed as the oct 1 date isn’t really an option for us. Also makes me a bit concerned for crowds during the Rosh Hashanah weekend  if it’s sold out this early in the season...


I just checked Undercover Tourist and they have that date available.  But I wouldn't sit on it if I were you!

https://www.undercovertourist.com/orlando/mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-ticket/


----------



## mckennarose

Just an FYI, but UT has September 27th listed as sold out on their site.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Very interesting.


----------



## Njber116

In the words of Moana, “you’re so amazing”!!! Got them!!! Thank you so much for the suggestion! My sister had checked but looked at the wrong date! Can’t wait for the party, even if it will be more crowded than we’ve experienced before! 

Thank you!!! 



mckennarose said:


> I just checked Undercover Tourist and they have that date available.  But I wouldn't sit on it if I were


----------



## FoxC63

@Njber116  called it!  Sept. 29th Halloween party is Sold Out



WDW LINK

Just adding, I was online at 2:04 and the 29th was still available!


----------



## HollyMD

I know it has probably been discussed here, and probably a thousand times, but I am just now considering possibly getting the plaza garden party for our night and just still trying to wrap my head around things. If we watch the 9:15 parade in Frontierland, will we have time to cut through Adventureland, check in to plaza dessert party, eat a few desserts, and still get to garden for FW? And I’m pretty sure I DID read we could also take snacks/drinks out with us if we choose to? I’m just having trouble seeing where we would really have time for the deserts with this plan. Should we maybe plan to stake out a parade spot on Main Street instead? We go 10/8, so trying to finalize again. You all have been so helpful, and so sorry to beat a dead horse. Also, will be me, DH, and DS 4


----------



## mckennarose

This really is crazy with all these parties selling out!  I'm in shock.  It has to be because of the party pass.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

mckennarose said:


> This really is crazy with all these parties selling out!  I'm in shock.  It has to be because of the party pass.



Well, it’s not like there’s no history of Sept sellouts, but it does reverse a recent trend for sure:

2015: 4 sept dates
2016: 1 sept date
2017: 2 sept dates
2018: 1 sept date
2019: 3 sept dates

The majority of almost all of the above were late Sept dates.


----------



## mckennarose

So there's been 4 total sell outs this season so far?  Including the opening date.... Or am I not remembering correctly?


----------



## MonaMN

Guess we’ll be jammed like sardines on 9/29 together!  We are flying down from MN for the weekend pretty much just to do this... so we’ll adjust expectations accordingly!

Still can’t wait for the party!


----------



## jenhelgren

How have the lines been for Pirates, BTMR, or Splash around 7:30? I need to make our official party plan and we have been changing our strategy so much its driving me crazy! I originally wanted to grab a snack and walk past HM to watch the parade near CBJ but the Liberty Square mosh pit has me terrified so I was thinking about heading across the hub towards Adventureland/Frontierland immediately after we ride Space and PeopleMover and try to get in whatever we can before we need to to find a parade spot. Would 8:45 for the 9:15 be sufficient near CBJ or would we need to secure our spot even earlier than that?


----------



## Tinkerbell_Girl

How are the crowds during the day of a party? I’ll be there on Friday, but won’t be attending the party. Is it busier or are crowds light during party nights?


----------



## Disneylovingmomof2

Tinkerbell_Girl said:


> How are the crowds during the day of a party? I’ll be there on Friday, but won’t be attending the party. Is it busier or are crowds light during party nights?


Haven’t experienced it firsthand but supposedly they are lighter as people without hoppers don’t want to “waste” a ticket on a park that is closing early.


----------



## Cluelyss

mckennarose said:


> So there's been 4 total sell outs this season so far?  Including the opening date.... Or am I not remembering correctly?


I don’t think the first party sold out this year??


----------



## Cluelyss

javamoma said:


> This is my first MNSSHP so I’d love feedback on our plan. We are attending a Tuesday night party so I’m hoping it’s not too crowded. We are 4 adult women who aren’t worried about meeting any characters. I’d love to know if our plan is reasonable.
> 
> Arrive at BC resort around 2. Drop off luggage with bell hop of room not available.
> Uber to Poly for a quick bite to eat at Captain Hooks.
> Line up at the gate around 3:45.
> FP for jungle cruise
> FP for BTMR
> Splash mountain if line isn’t long
> Small world
> Little mermaid
> 7pm
> Pirates
> HM
> Photo ops
> Space mountain
> Monsters laugh
> Tea cups
> Seven dwarfs mine train if line want too long
> Photo ops along the way (I have no idea where they all are. Should I plan those out more?)
> Fireworks 10:15 I don’t know when we should get in place for these
> Make our way to Frontierland for a parade spot.
> Midnight Hocus Pocus show
> 
> Thoughts? We might do TOT if we have dead time between those last events.


My only concern with this plan is that you have a lot between 7 PM and fireworks time, depending on when you grab your spot. HM  will take a while if you want to enjoy the ghosts on the lawn and do the photo ops (45-60 mins total?).  The next three rides all have party exclusive overlays, so I’d budget 30 minutes for each.  That puts you finding a firework spot around 9/930 IF you skip SDMT.  So something may have to give there.  But otherwise, plan looks great and I hope you have an amazing time!!!


----------



## Best Aunt

Cluelyss said:


> I don’t think the first party sold out this year??



I was at the first party this year and didn't see a sign saying it was sold out.  (I was at the first party last year and I did see a sign saying it was sold out.)


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Cluelyss said:


> I don’t think the first party sold out this year??



I didn’t think it did either and @monique5 (who is very good at tracking this) doesn’t have it noted on page 1.  But between these and tracking the After Hours event sell outs I sometimes mix things up in my memory!


----------



## Disneyliscious

I think people are forgetting that the last day of FD is Sept 29th and that will absolutely have an impact on crowds. If you check in on the 29th then your entire stay gets FD. So the last few parties of September it should have been expected those would sell out because a LOT of people planned their vacations around that FD offer.


----------



## kayteekt

We've always had APs in the past, so I've never worried about our FP times. This year however, we will only be entering with party tickets at 2p, per the DVC time. So FPs...can i make the first one before 2p? It's our only park day on a resort only trip, wanting to make the most of it by getting 4th FPand beyond. So wanting to get thru the first 3 quickly  I know there was an issue with Disney cancelling FPs before.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

kayteekt said:


> We've always had APs in the past, so I've never worried about our FP times. This year however, we will only be entering with party tickets at 2p, per the DVC time. So FPs...can i make the first one before 2p? It's our only park day on a resort only trip, wanting to make the most of it by getting 4th FPand beyond. So wanting to get thru the first 3 quickly  I know there was an issue with Disney cancelling FPs before.



The party ticket will let you make FPs for any time (the system isn’t smart enough to know you can only physically enter the park at a certain time).  So given what you describe I’d probably book your first FP for something like 1:30-2:30 (or earlier if you’re feeling bold) so you can hit it at the end of the window, then on to the next one.


----------



## jagruti6

Wow I had been procrastinating on getting our tickets for 9/29 and finally bit the bullet and got just in time it seems. I was banking on lighter crowds so we could ride seven dwarfs as I wasn't able to get a FP during our stay. Other then that I hope to get haunted Mansion, pirates, and the stage shows/firework in. We might just skip the parade altogether, I wonder if wait times might be a bit lighter during the parade?


----------



## Lehuaann

Disneyliscious said:


> I think people are forgetting that the last day of FD is Sept 29th and that will absolutely have an impact on crowds. If you check in on the 29th then your entire stay gets FD. So the last few parties of September it should have been expected those would sell out because a LOT of people planned their vacations around that FD offer.



I actually thought about FD crowds last week being a factor (we weren’t on FD), however, outside of Epcot on the weekend, the parks were a breeeeeze.  We never waited more than 20 min in standby Sep 18-24 (FOP, 7DMT, SDD, which were much longer, of course).   We were on/off SR in under 19 single rider (40 min standby), and the same for TSM, which we rode 4x at the height of the day.

So there had to be more to it than FD crowds, which leads me to believe it’s locals and the Party Pass.  Last Sunday was worse than any park/time/day during the week, including the sold-out party last October 4.   And September is supposed to be the month to go.

We also met several locals who said they come *every* weekend. So it’s a full weekend of F&W, and now with this Party Pass, MNSSHP, as well.

Then there’s illuminations/Epcot forever.  Just about every person around us was a local, except for one group that flew in for illuminations from Japan for _just one night_. And they also happened to be there the weekend before. I was like, wow, I need to be more spontaneous and adventurous 

I am looking forward to reading the October reports.


----------



## vinotinto

Lehuaann said:


> We also met several locals who said they come *every* weekend. So it’s a full weekend of F&W, and now with this Party Pass, MNSSHP, as well.


I think you hit the nail in the head with locals coming on the weekends for F&W and parties using the pass. But, MNSSHP Passholders do not have to purchase tix in advance. So, the sellouts are entirely based on individual ticket purchases, not Passes which get into the party even when sold out.


----------



## curseofcurves

We'll be in Orlando Oct 7-11 and looking to go to a party either Tues or Thurs. Weather shows a 30%-50% chance of rain Tues and 30%-40% chance Thurs, depending on which forecast I look at. I realize it's still far out, but I am anxious to purchase tickets so I can arrange some fast passes and to make sure we get them in case of a sell out. Which date would you pick? And, should I pick Today or wait until Tuesday (which is the next chance I'll have to buy)?


----------



## FoxC63

mckennarose said:


> So there's been 4 total sell outs this season so far?  Including the opening date.... Or am I not remembering correctly?





Cluelyss said:


> I don’t think the first party sold out this year??



I checked my notes too, there are only 3 confirmed Sold Out parties to date:

Sunday, 9/22 Sold Out on 9/22 
Friday, 9/27 Sold Out on 9/24
Sunday, 9/29 Sold Out on 9/25

All these years I've never noticed which day of the week, I was more focused on the actual date and discounts being offered.  This year September has a bit of a pattern; Sunday, Friday, Sunday.


----------



## Lehuaann

vinotinto said:


> I think you hit the nail in the head with locals coming on the weekends for F&W and parties using the pass. But, MNSSHP Passholders do not have to purchase tix in advance. So, the sellouts are entirely based on individual ticket purchases, not Passes which get into the party even when sold out.



Are they still selling the Party Pass?  I felt like it contributed to the higher number of guests this year.  The low park crowds made me believe it wasn’t a FD/Hurricane thing.  

Any ideas on what it is?

* I probably should have wrote locals and/or the Party Pass on that previous post.


----------



## PolyRob

curseofcurves said:


> We'll be in Orlando Oct 7-11 and looking to go to a party either Tues or Thurs. Weather shows a 30%-50% chance of rain Tues and 30%-40% chance Thurs, depending on which forecast I look at. I realize it's still far out, but I am anxious to purchase tickets so I can arrange some fast passes and to make sure we get them in case of a sell out. Which date would you pick? And, should I pick Today or wait until Tuesday (which is the next chance I'll have to buy)?


I would personally think that is too far out to look at weather accurately. I know you want to book FP+, but if you purchase your MNSSHP tickets for the desired date and ultimately decide you want to switch because of weather, Disney should accommodate you in changing the tickets as long as you pay the price difference (if there is one) and the new day is not sold out.


----------



## FoxC63

I don't know if you can still purchase the Party Pass, according to Disney they were "available in limited quantities". LINK

I wonder if this experiment will be available during MVMCP as well as next years parties.  Even if it is locals boosting the crowd levels, no one wants to be packed in.


----------



## FoxC63

How do FP work for those with the Party Pass, it was launched just before the first party so at 30 or 60 day window those attending in October who are not staying at a resort would get slim pickings? I haven't been monitoring the rides.


----------



## monique5

Cluelyss said:


> I don’t think the first party sold out this year??





Best Aunt said:


> I was at the first party this year and didn't see a sign saying it was sold out.  (I was at the first party last year and I did see a sign saying it was sold out.)





GADisneyDad14 said:


> I didn’t think it did either and @monique5 (who is very good at tracking this) doesn’t have it noted on page 1.  But between these and tracking the After Hours event sell outs I sometimes mix things up in my memory!



OP had posted sold old 1st party which typically sells out. However, not listed on WDW website or other sources I use. Only 3 sold out parties which are listed on Post #1 with the dates they sold out on.


----------



## PolyRob

FoxC63 said:


> How do FP work for those with the Party Pass, it was launched just before the first party so at 30 or 60 day window those attending in October who are not staying at a resort would get slim pickings? I haven't been monitoring the rides.


This is very interesting! I wonder if it acts like a MK AP for FP+?!. At the same time, how many non-APs have purchased the pass that can test it? I would think if you're down there enough to buy a MNSSHP pass, you may also be an AP.


----------



## Njber116

As a follow-up to my previous post, I purchased the MNSSHP ticket for 29-Sept on Undercover Tourist even though WDW was showing the party was sold out.  Very sadly, I just got an email from Undercover Tourist that my order was canceled.  When I spoke with the agent, she indicated that they were unable to sell the tickets because Disney has already "oversold" the party for that night already and won't allow UT to sell the tickets.  I pleaded if there was anything that could be done, but alas not.  Sounds like it will be a crowded night, so maybe for the best, but I sure will be bummed to be missing all the festivities!


----------



## LisaRay

I purchased our party tickets this morning but don't see them on my MDE. I think I recall someone else posting about this and being told that they have to look for them somewhere else? But my memory is apparently not great! LOL


----------



## vinotinto

LisaRay said:


> I purchased our party tickets this morning but don't see them on my MDE. I think I recall someone else posting about this and being told that they have to look for them somewhere else? But my memory is apparently not great! LOL


Look under tickets.


----------



## jagruti6

LisaRay said:


> I purchased our party tickets this morning but don't see them on my MDE. I think I recall someone else posting about this and being told that they have to look for them somewhere else? But my memory is apparently not great! LOL



I purchased mine yesterday. They didn't show up at first, but now when I click on tickets and passes in MDE they are there. I just have to swipe left. We are on a package...so I don't know if that makes a difference. They might take a bit to show up.


----------



## LisaRay

jagruti6 said:


> I purchased mine yesterday. They didn't show up at first, but now when I click on tickets and passes in MDE they are there. I just have to swipe left. We are on a package...so I don't know if that makes a difference. They might take a bit to show up.




Feeling stupid but where do I find the "tickets and passes"? I just see "my plans", "magic bands", "get fast pass" etc


----------



## jagruti6

LisaRay said:


> Feeling stupid but where do I find the "tickets and passes"? I just see "my plans", "magic bands", "get fast pass" etc



It sounds like you are viewing in the browser. Click on my plans and then If you scroll down you will start to see your daily itinerary, just above that there is a link that says Tickets and memory maker they should be listed there.


----------



## LisaRay

jagruti6 said:


> It sounds like you are viewing in the browser. Click on my plans and then If you scroll down you will start to see your daily itinerary, just above that there is a link that says Tickets and memory maker they should be listed there.
> View attachment 439152



Thank you I found it! and as many times as I've been on there I never even saw that it said tickets in that area.


----------



## FoxC63

mckennarose said:


> Just an FYI, UT has September 27th listed as sold out on their site.



What's Interesting is UT doesn't have 9/22 party as Sold Out even though we all know it did.



LINK


----------



## FoxC63

*WOW!  

Walt Disney World Releases Military Pricing for 2020 on Theme Park Tickets and Resorts*

Valid Admission Dates
January 1, 2020 through December 18, 2020 (no blockout dates)

Members of the U.S. military can also take advantage of great rates at select Walt Disney World Resort hotels for stays most nights *January 1 through April 4* and *April 19 through December 18, 2020* when they book by December 18, 2020.

For more information go:  HERE

Looks like some very honored guests get to plan for MNSSHP a lot earlier!


----------



## skramer100

How long are the waits for Jack and Sally? Daughter loves that movie and we are dressing up in Nightmare Before Christmas costumes. Just don't want to blow the whole day there. Met at Christmas party and got in line around 4, was done around 5:15. Is that about right?


----------



## mckennarose

FoxC63 said:


> What's Interesting is UT doesn't have 9/22 party as Sold Out even though we all know it did.
> 
> View attachment 439196
> 
> LINK


Hmmm...I wonder if the 22nd isn't listed as sold out because it wasn't sold out too far in advance, like the 27th was sold out a few days ahead and UT didn't have time to change it on their site?  I don't know when the 22nd was sold out, did it sell out on the actual party date?

Or do the sellers like UT get an inventory amount ahead of time that they can sell and Disney considers those dates as "sold"?  So maybe it could be like the poster last night who couldn't get tickets though Disney, but UT had them available?  It would be interesting to know how that works.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Got my tickets for October 8. Let's hope it's not too bad.

Got my plan figured out. Costumes selected. All ready to go!


----------



## Cluelyss

skramer100 said:


> How long are the waits for Jack and Sally? Daughter loves that movie and we are dressing up in Nightmare Before Christmas costumes. Just don't want to blow the whole day there. Met at Christmas party and got in line around 4, was done around 5:15. Is that about right?


They start meeting at 430 during MNSSHP and the line begins forming around 3 (by those who are AP, DVC or also have a day pass). If you have only a party ticket head there immediately. Your wait may be a bit longer than at MVMCP, but you’ll be done long before the official start of the party. Have fun!!


----------



## sheila14

Cluelyss said:


> They start meeting at 430 during MNSSHP and the line begins forming around 3 (by those who are AP, DVC or also have a day pass). If you have only a party ticket head there immediately. Your wait may be a bit longer than at MVMCP, but you’ll be done long before the official start of the party. Have fun!!


I had a day ticket along with a party ticket and both days I got in line at 2pm. Around 3 the line starts to form but at 4 the line was backed up. They start meeting at 430.


----------



## Njber116

I was that poster last night but today got an email from UT saying they canceled my order (see post above).  

I had assumed like you that they had an inventory on their end that they hadn’t sold yet (similar to when Disney raises ticket prices and UT still has some at the old price until the run out of inventory) but apparently not. They said Disney won’t let them sell anymore because Disney had “already oversold the party by a lot”. Not sure what that means but it doesn’t give me much hope that maybe they will open up any more tickets (was hoping maybe they would sell some the day of). 



mckennarose said:


> Or do the sellers like UT get an inventory amount ahead of time that they can sell and Disney considers those dates as "sold"?  So maybe it could be like the poster last night who couldn't get tickets though Disney, but UT had them available?  It would be interesting to know how that works.


----------



## Neverbeast

sheila14 said:


> I had a day ticket along with a party ticket and both days I got in line at 2pm. Around 3 the line starts to form but at 4 the line was backed up. They start meeting at 430.


What time (ish) did you end up meeting them?


----------



## Mambo Junkie

javamoma said:


> This is my first MNSSHP so I’d love feedback on our plan. We are attending a Tuesday night party so I’m hoping it’s not too crowded. We are 4 adult women who aren’t worried about meeting any characters. I’d love to know if our plan is reasonable.
> 
> Arrive at BC resort around 2. Drop off luggage with bell hop of room not available.
> Uber to Poly for a quick bite to eat at Captain Hooks.
> Line up at the gate around 3:45.
> FP for jungle cruise
> FP for BTMR
> Splash mountain if line isn’t long
> Small world
> Little mermaid
> 7pm
> Pirates
> HM
> Photo ops
> Space mountain
> Monsters laugh
> Tea cups
> Seven dwarfs mine train if line want too long
> Photo ops along the way (I have no idea where they all are. Should I plan those out more?)
> Fireworks 10:15 I don’t know when we should get in place for these
> Make our way to Frontierland for a parade spot.
> Midnight Hocus Pocus show
> 
> Thoughts? We might do TOT if we have dead time between those last events.


I think it’s doable especially if you aren’t interested in entertainment and characters. Something to also look at is trying to do one side of the park then the other. The ride lines aren’t that long except a couple. Another tip is you can get a 3rd fp if you get one from say 3:10-4:10 or 3:25-4:25. You have plenty of time to make it. We always have 3 FPS. This trip we got in and went through the bypass (had 3:25-4:25 FPS for Buzz Lightyear) then across the park (4:25-5:25 Jungle Cruise) after JC jumped on Pirates, fp BTMRR 5:25-6:00, then on to HM. Then we went over to the other side. While we didn’t do Pooh, PP or some other rides, we could have. We also watched fireworks, parade etc


----------



## jenhelgren

Are any ToT spots better than others in terms of theming or candy handed out? I know I read the Go Go Squeeze is over by Carousel of Progress--is that the only spot that is different? I am trying to get our planned finalized and we want to get some candy but may just wait until the end of the night and whatever stop we are closest to if they really aren't different. I remember reading about Jungle Cruise a few times but I wasn't sure if it was better or just convenient!


----------



## mckennarose

Njber116 said:


> I was that poster last night but today got an email from UT saying they canceled my order (see post above).
> 
> I had assumed like you that they had an inventory on their end that they hadn’t sold yet (similar to when Disney raises ticket prices and UT still has some at the old price until the run out of inventory) but apparently not. They said Disney won’t let them sell anymore because Disney had “already oversold the party by a lot”. Not sure what that means but it doesn’t give me much hope that maybe they will open up any more tickets (was hoping maybe they would sell some the day of).


Oh no!  I missed your previous post!  I'm so sorry.  Is there another day you could do it?  

We have a large group going in two weeks and while dh and I have our tickets, not everyone in our party does so I'm going to get them on it today.


----------



## Luv2trav

Is it possible to switch your dates once you have bought tickets? Assuming the new date is not sold out and would pay the difference in price?  My DH bought Sunday the 27th and I was really wanting Tuesday the 29th. If not we will manage but I wanted to avoid a weekend.


----------



## Castlequeen5

I’ve been trying to get caught up on this thread, but I’m still about 15 pages behind.  Can anyone tell me what Halloween snacks are available as a snack credit?  Is there a post or a link that has a list?  Also can anyone confirm whether the Constance wedding cake can be used a snack credit?  I’ve read conflicting reports.  Thanks!


----------



## mckennarose

Lehuaann said:


> Are they still selling the Party Pass?  I felt like it contributed to the higher number of guests this year.  The low park crowds made me believe it wasn’t a FD/Hurricane thing.
> 
> Any ideas on what it is?
> 
> * I probably should have wrote locals and/or the Party Pass on that previous post.



I can't see how the party pass hasn't affected crowds on a large scale.  The value is incredible for the people who purchase it.

Look at DAH: you get 3 park hours on one designated day for around $130 per person.

For the party pass you get 35 parties total, if someone was crazy enough to do them all, for around $300 per person.  That breaks down to:

35 parties x 5 hours of designated party time, 7pm - 12am = 175 hours
35 parties x 8 hours for early 4pm entry = 280 hours
35 parties x 9 hours for early AP 3 pm entry = 315 hours
35 parties x 10 hours for early DVC 2 pm entry = 350 hours

That's crazy!  I'm sure no one will do all the parties, but even if someone did 10 parties it brings the cost per person down to $30 per party.  10 parties is roughly going once a week for the whole party season.  And if someone was crazy enough to do all the parties, it brings the cost down to $8.60 approx. per party.

I'm estimating the costs and didn't add tax on anything.  These are just rough numbers.


----------



## lynzi2004

jenhelgren said:


> Are any ToT spots better than others in terms of theming or candy handed out? I know I read the Go Go Squeeze is over by Carousel of Progress--is that the only spot that is different? I am trying to get our planned finalized and we want to get some candy but may just wait until the end of the night and whatever stop we are closest to if they really aren't different. I remember reading about Jungle Cruise a few times but I wasn't sure if it was better or just convenient!



We had tons of success with the JC ToT spot. They were giving out handfuls and hardly any line at the start of the party. We went past Pecos Bills a few minutes later and were shocked at the line and just went on. Splash’s line was very short but they only got a piece or two each time. Country Bears was very disappointing bc the outside line was super short, but the inside line snaked around and we got 2 pieces of candy each. We almost missed the headless horseman bc I couldn’t judge the line from outside the building and once we were inside we were stuck! Pinocchio’s line was super short at the end of the night around 11:30. Gogo’s at COP was short and my kids love those so we did that 2-3 times in a row. Some rides were giving more candy than others at the end but can’t remember which ones. But if I only had time for 1-2 lines, I would just do JC over and over  again. We came away with 15lbs of candy at the end of the night. (We weighed it when we got home bc we were curious!) That was mostly 2 kids doing the ToTing.


----------



## sheila14

Neverbeast said:


> What time (ish) did you end up meeting them?


On Sunday I was the 4th family so I left by 5 and they started at 430. On Tuesday I was the 2nd family and was out by 445.


----------



## trishadono

My niece texted yesterday, " can my friend bring her maleficent staff to mnsshp?"  I wouldn't dream of doing so but CAN she?

thx


----------



## FoxC63

trishadono said:


> My niece texted yesterday, " can my friend bring her maleficent staff to mnsshp?"  I wouldn't dream of doing so but CAN she?
> 
> thx



If guests can bring the Bo Peep staff I don't see why not.  However, Bo's staff can easily be taken a part which helps with rides, does Maleficent's?


----------



## FoxC63

Luv2trav said:


> Is it possible to switch your dates once you have bought tickets? Assuming the new date is not sold out and would pay the difference in price?  My DH bought Sunday the 27th and I was really wanting Tuesday the 29th. If not we will manage but I wanted to avoid a weekend.



Yes, provided the new date has not sold out.


----------



## Amarry

Just went on to buy tickets for Sunday and it's sold out!  Is there anything else I can do or am I screwed.  It wasn't sold out last night but this AM sold out!


----------



## FoxC63

Amarry said:


> Just went on to buy tickets for Sunday and it's sold out!  Is there anything else I can do or am I screwed.  It wasn't sold out last night but this AM sold out!



What site were you trying to buy the party tickets?
WDW  & UCT posted Sunday, 9/29 party Sold Out on* 9/25*
Info has been posted on the main page of this thread.


----------



## Amarry

FoxC63 said:


> What site were you trying to buy the party tickets?
> WDW  & UCT posted Sunday, 9/29 party Sold Out on* 9/25*
> Info has been posted on the main page of this thread.


I saw that after I posted, sorry!  My husband said he checked, but that must've been earlier in the week and not last night!  Will have to weigh if we should do a full park day and the Halloween party on Thursday (10/3) or not.  Our three year old is a night owl so maybe she can make it.


----------



## jenhelgren

lynzi2004 said:


> We had tons of success with the JC ToT spot. They were giving out handfuls and hardly any line at the start of the party. We went past Pecos Bills a few minutes later and were shocked at the line and just went on. Splash’s line was very short but they only got a piece or two each time. Country Bears was very disappointing bc the outside line was super short, but the inside line snaked around and we got 2 pieces of candy each. We almost missed the headless horseman bc I couldn’t judge the line from outside the building and once we were inside we were stuck! Pinocchio’s line was super short at the end of the night around 11:30. Gogo’s at COP was short and my kids love those so we did that 2-3 times in a row. Some rides were giving more candy than others at the end but can’t remember which ones. But if I only had time for 1-2 lines, I would just do JC over and over  again. We came away with 15lbs of candy at the end of the night. (We weighed it when we got home bc we were curious!) That was mostly 2 kids doing the ToTing.


Thank you so much for the advice!! Did you happen to try and ride Pirates, Splash, or BTMRR before securing your parade spot? What time did the headless horseman come through near CBJ? I was going to let the kids ToT at CBJ while we held the parade spot so your story is super helpful!! If all goes according to plan we will be in Adventureland around 7:30 so I am trying to decide what all we can squeeze in before getting a parade spot somewhere near CBJ.


----------



## Lehuaann

mckennarose said:


> I can't see how the party pass hasn't affected crowds on a large scale.  The value is incredible for the people who purchase it.
> 
> Look at DAH: you get 3 park hours on one designated day for around $130 per person.
> 
> For the party pass you get 35 parties total, if someone was crazy enough to do them all, for around $300 per person.  That breaks down to:
> 
> 35 parties x 5 hours of designated party time, 7pm - 12am = 175 hours
> 35 parties x 8 hours for early 4pm entry = 280 hours
> 35 parties x 9 hours for early AP 3 pm entry = 315 hours
> 35 parties x 10 hours for early DVC 2 pm entry = 350 hours
> 
> That's crazy!  I'm sure no one will do all the parties, but even if someone did 10 parties it brings the cost per person down to $30 per party.  10 parties is roughly going once a week for the whole party season.  And if someone was crazy enough to do all the parties, it brings the cost down to $8.60 approx. per party.
> 
> I'm estimating the costs and didn't add tax on anything.  These are just rough numbers.



Thank you.  If we were local or attending multiple parties, as we have often done in the past, that would be a no-brainer.

Someone up thread believed that FD contributed to the sell-outs [“_So the last few parties of September it should have been expected those would sell out because a LOT of people planned their vacations around that FD offer._”], but park crowds surrounding the 20th were low, which made me believe it was the locals/Party Passes.

However, according to Vinotinto, it’s not the Party Passes, because Party Passes are exempt from sellouts, so sellouts are entirely based on individual party tickets, which makes sense.  And  now UT is stating that Disney is “overselling” the parties, so no wonder it’s crowded.

I ended up calling Disney today, because I was interested in whether these Passes were sold-out.  The Passes are not sold-out (yet) and if anyone wants to get into tonight’s or Sunday’s sold-out party, this is your ticket.  I believe the only other way is military ID.


----------



## Skallywag Steph

It's interesting that the parties are so crowded when there are reports that overall Disney attendance is down.


----------



## FoxC63

Amarry said:


> I saw that after I posted, sorry!  My husband said he checked, but that must've been earlier in the week and not last night!  Will have to weigh if we should do a full park day and the Halloween party on Thursday (10/3) or not.  Our three year old is a night owl so maybe she can make it.



No worries.  I asked which site because there are a few third party sellers and someone else wanted tickets that night too.


----------



## FoxC63

Skallywag Steph said:


> It's interesting that the parties are so crowded when there are reports that overall Disney attendance is down.



I think every body loves a good party just not a overly crowded one!


----------



## mckennarose

Lehuaann said:


> However, according to Vinotinto, it’s not the Party Passes, because Party Passes are exempt from sellouts, so sellouts are entirely based on individual party tickets, which makes sense. And now UT is stating that Disney is “overselling” the parties, so no wonder it’s crowded.


I'm optimistically hoping that Disney is holding back tickets because of the party pass people unpredictability.   

We are going in two weeks and have a large family gathering at the party.   Not everyone has their tickets yet and I'm half tempted to call UT and ask about it and what the deal is with the sell outs and Disney overselling tickets. 

I just checked UT and they have October 1 listed as sold out.  ???

https://www.undercovertourist.com/orlando/mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-ticket/

I'm getting really confused with all these sell outs.  I'm not sure if this was posted anywhere else on the thread.  I'm behind on posts!


----------



## mckennarose

And Disney has it listed as still available.

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events/mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/purchase/


----------



## mckennarose

Ok, I called UT to see what the story is and because we have two, possibly 3 family members who don't have their tickets yet.  She told me that what was happening is that Disney was selling tickets that they had available for 3rd party sellers.  I'm probably not wording that right, but basically they sold the inventory that the 3rd party sellers had available to them, which is what led to people ordering tickets through UT for the next few parties and having to have them cancelled.  She also said that October 1 is close to selling out, so rather than keep the date available and have Disney do the same thing again....over sell the tix, they took it off preemptively.  I really like UT and have used them a lot over the years for all kinds of tickets and I'm really disappointed that Disney is putting them in the position of having to cancel on their customers.
She also said if you want tickets, don't wait on it.  I'm passing that on to the rest of my family ASAP.


----------



## lovethattink

FutureMrs.Incredible said:


> Okay so sorry if this question has already been answered, but.. are the party-exclusive snacks available before 7pm? We will be MK by at least 4pm, and I want to eat dinner (specifically a Lotso burger!) before the party actually starts. We are going to the party on this Friday the 27th, and I am doing my last minute plans. Thanks guys!!



We got Lot-so burgers between 6 and 6:30pm at 2 different parties.


----------



## Lehuaann

mckennarose said:


> Ok, I called UT to see what the story is and because we have two, possibly 3 family members who don't have their tickets yet.  She told me that what was happening is that Disney was selling tickets that they had available for 3rd party sellers.  I'm probably not wording that right, but basically they sold the inventory that the 3rd party sellers had available to them, which is what led to people ordering tickets through UT for the next few parties and having to have them cancelled.  She also said that October 1 is close to selling out, so rather than keep the date available and have Disney do the same thing again....over sell the tix, they took it off preemptively.  I really like UT and have used them a lot over the years for all kinds of tickets and I'm really disappointed that Disney is putting them in the position of having to cancel on their customers.
> She also said if you want tickets, don't wait on it.  I'm passing that on to the rest of my family ASAP.



So Disney is tapping into 3rd party inventory.  It would’ve been nice for them to let UT know that instead of forcing them to cancel orders and issue refunds.  Or maybe that’s the way it’s always been.  I don’t know, what a pain.


----------



## vinotinto

Got tix for Friday, Oct 11. I was waiting to see how the weather would be. Two years ago we went to a party that had major disruptions due to rain, including cancelled shows, cancelled parade elements, delayed parades, delayed fireworks (with no updates on if and / or when they would take place; we wasted a lot of time waiting and then went to do other stuff and missed part of some our must do’s). But, it is unprecedented this year how parties have sold out days in advance. So, taking the risk on the weather and hoping for the best!


----------



## Best Aunt

I read a blog post today which said that ticket sales for MNSSHP have been considered slow enough that Disney added kiosks at the monorail hotels to sell more tickets.  The article said it is a limited time pilot program.  I follow many Disney bloggers on Twitter and only read about this once.


----------



## vinotinto

Best Aunt said:


> I read a blog post today which said that ticket sales for MNSSHP have been considered slow enough that Disney added kiosks at the monorail hotels to sell more tickets.  The article said it is a limited time pilot program.  I follow many Disney bloggers on Twitter and only read about this once.


The 3 recent sell-outs indicate that if they were slow earlier in the season, they are picking up. Maybe guests are not exactly thinking Halloween in August. But they are thinking Halloween now.


----------



## katherine52478

I was offsite for two nights at the Courtyard and they had a sign for Halloween Party Tix too.


----------



## FoxC63

Woof! 

Feeling pretty bad for our fellow U.K. DISer's involved with Thomas Cook travel company!  This is what now appears on WDW website *prior* to logging in:


This company went bankrupt and left them stranded at MCO.  To see more info go:  HERE


----------



## lynzi2004

jenhelgren said:


> Thank you so much for the advice!! Did you happen to try and ride Pirates, Splash, or BTMRR before securing your parade spot? What time did the headless horseman come through near CBJ? I was going to let the kids ToT at CBJ while we held the parade spot so your story is super helpful!! If all goes according to plan we will be in Adventureland around 7:30 so I am trying to decide what all we can squeeze in before getting a parade spot somewhere near CBJ.



We were in Adventureland from 7-7:45 or so. We were dressed as Aladdin characters so wanted to meet both sets of characters we took turns riding the carpets and trick or treating. Pirates was about a 30 min wait at 7:45 so we went to Splash and it was walk on. Obviously it’s a long ride, so the whole experience took about 25 min. BTMRR was a 20 min wait I think. We were actually wanting to watch the parade from MainStreet so cut through the shortcut by CBJ (and TOT’d there at probably 8:40. For reference, most of the front row parade spots were full by 8:40 in Frontierland. I’m not going to say you couldn’t find something but there weren’t obvious spots. It took us about 10-15 min to get through the line and we hightailed it to meet my DH right at 9 on Mainstreet. He had got there about 8:50 and grabbed one of the last remaining curbside spots across from Starbucks. The headless horseman came by at 9:14 according to my phone pics but that was on Mainstreet not Frontierland! Hope this helps and I’m happy to answer anything else that I can! It so overwhelming trying to plan. I feel as though We could have done Pirates, Splash and BTMRR before the parade if we hadn’t done the character meets, but I would do Splash last as it was mostly walk-in all night. For the record, we completely avoided Liberty square area until the very end of the night. We went to the 9/20 party which although crowded was by no means sold out.


----------



## FoxC63

*Aug 30th Party* - My favorite photos!

Timothy Mouse meets the Haunted Mansion Gravediggers.....
 

This *Mini Vertical Frame Prop* taken in Adventureland has been added to the:  Magic Shot MNSSHP  thread.


----------



## Neverbeast

Let me know if this isn’t allowed- Is anyone on this thread at WDW this week? I’m looking for a MNSSHP party map and blank wilderness explorers book to fancy up a gift card present.
 If you have one or wouldn’t mind grabbing an extra this week PM me! Happy to PayPal for shipping and your time.


----------



## sheila14

Well I woke up yesterday morning missing my Halloween parties sooo decided to head back down.  I bought the party pass back in September with my vacation plans so I want to get as much use out of it. Be down October 27 and 29 party.


----------



## Steven41782

My son is going as the dog catcher from 101 Dalmatians.  We were thinking about a fish net for the dog catcher accessory.  Would this be allowed through the gate?  On Amazon it's listed as...

RESTCLOUD Fishing Landing Net with Telescoping Pole Handle Extends to 50 Inches

Thanks!


----------



## FoxC63

Steven41782 said:


> My son is going as the dog catcher from 101 Dalmatians.  We were thinking about a fish net for the dog catcher accessory.  Would this be allowed through the gate?  On Amazon it's listed as...
> 
> RESTCLOUD Fishing Landing Net with Telescoping Pole Handle Extends to 50 Inches
> 
> Thanks!



Yes, absolutely acceptable!  Good thing it's extendable as that makes it easier to store in a backpack or bag during rides and/or when he's tired of holding onto it.  FYI - It's okay to copy & paste a link.


----------



## Lehuaann

I also wanted to add for anyone wanting BOG during the party...

There was a CM with a sign taking same day reservations.  This was at the RH entrance tunnel.  I’m not saying this is available at every party, but the party was sold out, and they were accepting entering guests at 5 pm.


----------



## rlessig

So we were originally going to go to the 9/29 party but since hearing it is sold out we opted to change nights.
We were able to go to the Disney Guest Services desk at the Dolphin and had no problem switching to this Tuesday, 10/1 party. 
Funny thing is, this was the party we originally were gonna do, but touring plans made us decide on Sunday because TP said it would "probably" be less crowded. I guess with the party pass being offered this year it has really changed the trend of previous years.


----------



## lovethattink

G





Lehuaann said:


> I also wanted to add for anyone wanting BOG during the party...
> 
> There was a CM with a sign taking same day reservations.  This was at the RH entrance tunnel.  I’m not saying this is available at every party, but the party was sold out, and they were accepting entering guests at 5 pm.



Saw the same at each party I attended. 



rlessig said:


> So we were originally going to go to the 9/29 party but since hearing it is sold out we opted to change nights.
> We were able to go to the Disney Guest Services desk at the Dolphin and had no problem switching to this Tuesday, 10/1 party.
> Funny thing is, this was the party we originally were gonna do, but touring plans made us decide on Sunday because TP said it would "probably" be less crowded. I guess with the party pass being offered this year it has really changed the trend of previous years.



I think all the rescheduling from Dorian added to the now crowds too. 

Each party I went to before Sept 17, were not crowded. And the week of Dorian, they were absolutely empty.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

10/1 is now sold out, FYI.


----------



## rteetz

GADisneyDad14 said:


> 10/1 is now sold out, FYI.


https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-sold-out-for-october-1st/


----------



## kitkat4622

Does anyone have any idea when a party sells out how many people approximately will be in the parks


----------



## fit4life2

Anyone order tickets through visit orlando?  Any issues with print at home option can those be linked to MDE?


----------



## Sjm9911

I linked mine to the account with the number thats printed on the order. Worked fine, but had to refreash the broser for them to show up. Called disney before trying this and they said it could not be done. It can be, and it took a minute or two.


----------



## rlessig

GADisneyDad14 said:


> 10/1 is now sold out, FYI.





rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-sold-out-for-october-1st/


So much for my plan to avoid a sold out party. We will still make the best of it.


----------



## Disneylover99

rlessig said:


> So much for my plan to avoid a sold out party. We will still make the best of it.


I’m thinking  a sold out party ahead of time may be beneficial. Maybe people who bought the season pass will avoid that date? You never know.


----------



## FoxC63

GADisneyDad14 said:


> 10/1 is now sold out, FYI.



Wow!


----------



## sandlsmom

I'm not sure what to do anymore! We have 3 party options during our trip but had been planning on the 10/29 one since it's a Tuesday and we figured a weekday would be less crowded than the 27th (Sunday) or 11/1 (Friday) but it seems like with the first 2 Tuesdays in October (UT also has the 8th as sold out) I may need to rethink things? Are the chances all 3 nights will sell out pretty good? I was going to wait until about a week out to purchase the tickets so I could see about the weather but I guess that's now a huge risk! 

We went on 11/1 back in 2011 and crowds were non existent. I miss those days!


----------



## kayteekt

I'm really starting to wonder (maybe it's more like hope) that they're selling less tickets than before due to the party pass...and that's why they're selling out. Seems odd to have so many sell outs. Either that or they got so much flack for being overcrowded last year that they started capping better . I don't know. We'll see...I was expecting a very busy party for our 10/29 party night anyway.


----------



## RachaelA

sandlsmom said:


> I'm not sure what to do anymore! We have 3 party options during our trip but had been planning on the 10/29 one since it's a Tuesday and we figured a weekday would be less crowded than the 27th (Sunday) or 11/1 (Friday) but it seems like with the first 2 Tuesdays in October (UT also has the 8th as sold out) I may need to rethink things? Are the chances all 3 nights will sell out pretty good? I was going to wait until about a week out to purchase the tickets so I could see about the weather but I guess that's now a huge risk!
> 
> We went on 11/1 back in 2011 and crowds were non existent. I miss those days!


We have gone the 29th (or 30th) the last 3 years. I think 2 of the 3 times it sold out. I didn’t notice the crowds being any less last year when it didn’t sell out (at least i think last year was the year it didn’t tell out). We are going on the 29th again this year. I just plan on it selling out.

I think Sunday the 27th will sell out too bc there are discounts for that night for passholders and DVC members.


----------



## mckennarose

My last two family members bought their tickets last night for the party in two weeks.  BUT.... they had to buy on the Disney site because Undercover Tourist didn't have their MNSSHP ticket page up.  ???  I went on to check myself and it's not there and I checked again this morning and it's still gone.  They only have the Christmas party under special event tickets and if you search for MNSSHP you get a link but the page itself is not there.


GADisneyDad14 said:


> 10/1 is now sold out, FYI.


UT took the Oct 1 date off preemptively on Friday because the date was close to selling out.  I wonder if they took all the dates off for now until things settle down?


kayteekt said:


> I'm really starting to wonder (maybe it's more like hope) that they're selling less tickets than before due to the party pass...and that's why they're selling out. Seems odd to have so many sell outs. Either that or they got so much flack for being overcrowded last year that they started capping better . I don't know. We'll see...I was expecting a very busy party for our 10/29 party night anyway.


I don't understand why Disney is saying sales for the party are slow, which is why they put in the kiosks and why they had to dip into 3rd party inventory.  ???  Could it just be just a fluke or something else going on.
https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/slow...-pilot-program-at-magic-kingdom-area-resorts/


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Getting about that time to be on *10/31* sellout watch for those going that day:

Thur 10/31/2019: *TBD*
Wed 10/31/2018:  10/12
Tues 10/31/2017: 10/8 
Mon 10/31/2016: 9/16 
Sat 10/31/2015: 8/2


----------



## vinotinto

So, the last 4 parties have sold out.

Anyone have reports from Friday's (Sept 27) party? Anyone going tonight? Curious to know if Disney is perhaps holding back spaces based on how many party passes have sold...


----------



## gillep

vinotinto said:


> So, the last 4 parties have sold out.
> 
> Anyone have reports from Friday's (Sept 27) party? Anyone going tonight? Curious to know if Disney is perhaps holding back spaces based on how many party passes have sold...



It seems like quite a few of us on the Dis, myself included, will be there tonight. I was at this same party last year and it wasn't crowded at all, so I am curious to see how different tonight will be, I will let everyone know.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

One thing that always influences these Sept dates on some level is the Jewish holiday calendar, which moves around quite a bit year to year.  Rosh Hashanah starts tomorrow, for example.  It was 9/10-9/11 last year.  Plus a few other holidays that dot Sept & sometimes Oct.  There are some school systems that tend to get off for certain days or weeks around certain holidays.


----------



## lovethattink

Has any AP had experience with parking at the TTC for the party, but arriving after 7pm? I'm assuming I'll have to pay for parking?


----------



## golex

Undercover Tourist is now showing 10/8 sold out too (day we're going), if it follows the 10/1 pattern then the official website should show it sold out within a day.


----------



## cvjpirate

golex said:


> Undercover Tourist is now showing 10/8 sold out too (day we're going), if it follows the 10/1 pattern then the official website should show it sold out within a day.



That is the night I'll be going, was hoping it wouldn't sale out.


----------



## MonaMN

gillep said:


> It seems like quite a few of us on the Dis, myself included, will be there tonight. I was at this same party last year and it wasn't crowded at all, so I am curious to see how different tonight will be, I will let everyone know.


We are going tonight too - will try to report back afterwards!


----------



## MommaBerd

curseofcurves said:


> We'll be in Orlando Oct 7-11 and looking to go to a party either Tues or Thurs. Weather shows a 30%-50% chance of rain Tues and 30%-40% chance Thurs, depending on which forecast I look at. I realize it's still far out, but I am anxious to purchase tickets so I can arrange some fast passes and to make sure we get them in case of a sell out. Which date would you pick? And, should I pick Today or wait until Tuesday (which is the next chance I'll have to buy)?





golex said:


> Undercover Tourist is now showing 10/8 sold out too (day we're going), if it follows the 10/1 pattern then the official website should show it sold out within a day.



@curseofcurves - My Family will be there that week and my plan was to wait to purchase our tickets once we were closer to our trip or even once we got down there. But now, I’m nervous about a sell-out on the 8th, which is our preferred date, especially with @golex’s report. So, we will probably purchase them today.


----------



## cakebaker

We’re headed to the party tonight. I fully expect a miserably crowded party. We’re going to find a spot to watch the parade, fireworks and show as soon as we arrive and just trade in out trying to do a few things. We’ll make the best of it, but it’s definitely my last party. We’re going to stick with DAH’s from now on- or at least till they start over selling those too.


----------



## gillep

In MK we are DVC so we got our wristbands early. Not too bad as far as crowds...yet. Using our Peter Pan FP then probably back up to get our sorcerers cards and go through the bypass. If you see Russel with a Kevin in a tutu with beak headpiece say hi, I am Kevin!


----------



## gillep

FYI it is 3:25 and seven dwarves is closed.


----------



## gillep

It is 4:24 we rode Peter Pan with our FP, bought Halloween party merchandise at Big Top, walked through the Main Street shops, got our Sorcerers cards, went through the bypass, got pictures in front of the castle, used our Mansion FP and are now in a 20min line for Pirates, so far so good! Everyone keeps yelling ‘Kevin’ at me!!!!


----------



## gillep

It is 6:15, we finished Pirates which was a much shorter wait than posted, tried Jungle Cruise but that was obviously a much longer line than posted so we bailed. Got water at Caseys and used our Space FP. Rode The Peoplemover then Little Mermaid, now we are on Small World and Peter Pan only has a 25 minute wait.


----------



## SpecEdismyLife

vinotinto said:


> So, the last 4 parties have sold out.
> 
> Anyone have reports from Friday's (Sept 27) party? Anyone going tonight? Curious to know if Disney is perhaps holding back spaces based on how many party passes have sold...



We were at the MNSSHP Friday night 9/27 and it was absolutely miserable. We've done these parties in the past and never, and I mean NEVER was it this crowded. We had heard tickets were limited to 30,000, but with the selling of the passes for residents (or very frequent visitors) to go to every party (even allowing access to sold out parties) it made this really unpleasant. We will not be repeating any of these seasonal events in the future if Disney wants to continue to sell those passes. To say something is " a limited ticket event" but then allow masses of extra people in when it is already considered "sold out" makes it no longer "limited". I don't believe any comments regarding them "selling less tickets in order to accommodate the passes" or any of that propaganda based on what we experienced either.

We've been to MK during all different times of year and this party was more crowded than even regular busy days at MK. They were making announcements asking for volunteers with the passes to leave (yeah right!!) due to it being so crowded. It wasn't even so much the wait times as just trying to make your way across the park, enjoy the parade, get candy, or be in the hub. People were frustrated, nasty, and it was hot so that didn't help the overall mood of the guests. We really felt that the difference was likely all the people that had purchased the passes and were granted admission even with the party being sold out. Even the cast members were commenting on this being an issue and seemed frustrated. Long, long, long, lines at the treat stations. HM had a 50 min wait at 9pm which was right before the parade so the masses sitting and waiting for the parade and watching the shows in the hub didn't even help ease the lines. Needless to say it was very disappointing for us and we ended up just leaving at about 10pm, total waste of money. Additionally, people were still entering the party when we were leaving at 10, and clearly those are not people that paid for a one time event. We had originally planned on waiting for the people with the young kids to leave and ease the crowds a bit, but after seeing all the people still heading in, we were glad we didn't.

Not that it will do any good, but I plan to write Disney and let them know that calling this event a "limited ticket event" is false advertising. Going forward we will use our Extra Magic Hours (we were able to do everything using these!) or splurge for one of the actual limited ticket events rather than do any of the seasonal parties. If anyone is planning on doing the MVMCP this year I would wait to see if they announce a similar unlimited party pass again before spending money on the tickets.

No blame at all placed on the people that have the tickets, it's an awesome deal for them and if I lived there I would buy it too, but this is just a warning for anyone that is only getting one opportunity for the party, especially anyone that is using the party as the only visit to MK during their trip, or thinking of saving a day's ticket cost by buying the party ticket. I'm sure there were many who enjoyed the party and don't agree with my assessment (though I have no idea how you could argue it), and that's fine, but this party is not what it has been in the past. IYou can see it for yourself if you go on youtube and search for MNSSHP crowd levels, or view any of the live streams listed on the sold out dates.


----------



## vinotinto

SpecEdismyLife said:


> They were making announcements asking for volunteers with the passes to leave (yeah right) due to it being so crowded.


Wow! What were they offering for the Party Passholders to leave? That’s crazy!


----------



## theHEN

Just found out our party date is sold out. October 1st. This is my first year taking my kids without my husband. I'm disabled and my son though 21 is high functioning autistic and does not drive. My daughter is 10. Would it be absolutely ridiculous of me to cancel our party tickets and hotel reservation at this point? I'm really panicking about how we can go do this AND have a good time with the high crowd level. We always avoid MK because if the horrible crowds. Our interests will be the Hocus pocus show, the parade, candy, and a few rides. I want so badly to take them but I'm freaking out!
Please talk me down!


----------



## FoxC63

SpecEdismyLife said:


> We were there Friday night 9/27 and it was absolutely miserable.
> I plan to write Disney...


 Wow!  I'm so sorry you went through this. I'm glad you plan on writing Disney.  All that you posted here should definitely be included.


----------



## SpecEdismyLife

vinotinto said:


> Wow! What were they offering for the Party Passholders to leave? That’s crazy!


Lol nothing that we heard of,  that's why it didn't help at all!


----------



## AliceandPete

SpecEdismyLife said:


> We were there Friday night 9/27 and it was absolutely miserable. We've done these parties in the past and never, and I mean NEVER was it this crowded. We had heard tickets were limited to 30,000, but with the selling of the passes for residents to go to every party (even allowing access to sold out parties) it made this really unpleasant. We will not be repeating any of these events in the future if Disney wants to continue to sell those passes. To say something is " a limited ticket event" but then allow masses of extra people in when it is sold out makes it no longer "limited". We've been to MK during all different times of year and this party was more crowded than even some regular busy days at MK. They were making announcements asking for volunteers with the passes to leave (yeah right) due to it being so crowded. It wasn't even so much the wait times as just trying to make your way across the park, enjoy the parade or be in the hub. People were frustrated, nasty, and it was hot so that didn't help the overall enjoyment. We really felt that the difference was likely all the people that had purchased the passes and were granted admission even with the party being sold out. Even the cast members were commenting on this being an issue and seemed frustrated. Long, long, long, lines at the treat stations. HM had a 50 min wait at 9pm which was right before the parade so the masses sitting and waiting for the parade and watching the shows in the hub didn't even help ease the lines. Needless to say it was very disappointing for us and we ended up just leaving at about 10pm, and people were_ still _arriving for the party. Not that it will do any good, but I plan to write Disney and let them know that calling this event a "limited ticket event" is false advertising. Going forward we will use our Extra Magic Hours or splurge for one of the actual limited ticket events rather than do any of the seasonal parties. If anyone is planning on doing the MVMCP this year I would wait to see if they announce a similar multi ticket pass again before spending money on the tickets.


That’s terrible.
I would be politely but firmly asking for a refund and taking it up the chain if I had to. I completely agree that selling people a pass to a “Sold Out” event is ludicrous. I can’t blame locals for taking advantage of the pass at all.. it’s a great deal. But if  it significantly reduces the enjoyment of the one party I had to pay full price for , people need to be asking for their money back. When they are asking for volunteer party pass holders to leave ..it’s way out of hand.


----------



## AliceandPete

theHEN said:


> Just found out our party date is sold out. October 1st. This is my first year taking my kids without my husband. I'm disabled and my son though 21 is high functioning autistic and does not drive. My daughter is 10. Would it be absolutely ridiculous of me to cancel our party tickets and hotel reservation at this point? I'm really panicking about how we can go do this AND have a good time with the high crowd level. We always avoid MK because if the horrible crowds. Our interests will be the Hocus pocus show, the parade, candy, and a few rides. I want so badly to take them but I'm freaking out!
> Please talk me down!


I would hate to tell you not to go and I think with a solid plan and managed expectations you could do the  things you are looking forward to. But I don’t know if the nature of your disability or your sons autism would make the crowding a big issue for you or unsafe in any way. I hope you are able to go . Maybe we could all come up with tips for you guys to make the most of your party to-do list ? We could try


----------



## Chisoxcollector

vinotinto said:


> So, the last 4 parties have sold out.
> 
> Anyone have reports from Friday's (Sept 27) party? Anyone going tonight? Curious to know if Disney is perhaps holding back spaces based on how many party passes have sold...



We went on the 27th.  It was our 6th party this year, and probably our 20th over the last 7-8 years.  It was by far the busiest party we've ever attended.  However, we had a great time.  We found if you timed things right you could experience relatively short waits.  We did the Pooh and Friends M&G with a 30 minute wait right after the fireworks.  The Tiana and Rapunzel M&G had a 40 minute posted wait, but it was a walk-on.  Big Thunder Mountain had a 40 minute posted wait, but was really 10-15 minutes.  Mine Train had a 30-35 minute posted wait for much of the second half of the party, which is pretty close to normal.  And trick or treating had virtually no lines after 10pm, just like normal.

The only bummer about the night was navigating certain areas of the park.  It was SO congested, you would be doing the slow moving shuffle instead of actual walking.


----------



## FoxC63

Chisoxcollector said:


> We went on the 27th.  It was our 6th party this year, and probably our 20th over the last 7-8 years.  It was by far the busiest party we've ever attended.  However, we had a great time.  We found if you timed things right you could experience relatively short waits.  We did the Pooh and Friends M&G with a 30 minute wait right after the fireworks.  The Tiana and Rapunzel M&G had a 40 minute posted wait, but it was a walk-on.  Big Thunder Mountain had a 40 minute posted wait, but was really 10-15 minutes.  Mine Train had a 30-35 minute posted wait for much of the second half of the party, which is pretty close to normal.  And trick or treating had virtually no lines after 10pm, just like normal.
> 
> The only bummer about the night was navigating certain areas of the park.  It was SO congested, you would be doing the slow moving shuffle instead of actual walking.



Did you hear the announcements too?
"_They were making announcements asking for volunteers with the passes to leave (yeah right) due to it being so crowded_."


----------



## cakebaker

We’re here and it’s just as crowded as I thought it would be. We’re in line for pirates and I can’t see where the line ends. We’re riding this, then off to the hub to sit for the night waiting on parade, show and fireworks. Disney should be embarrassed. We knew what we were getting into and we’ll do our part by never attending another one.


----------



## emily nicole

Oh my goodness. These reports are making me worried.  I do hope all of you with bad experiences are communicating with Disney.


----------



## SpecEdismyLife

theHEN said:


> Just found out our party date is sold out. October 1st. This is my first year taking my kids without my husband. I'm disabled and my son though 21 is high functioning autistic and does not drive. My daughter is 10. Would it be absolutely ridiculous of me to cancel our party tickets and hotel reservation at this point? I'm really panicking about how we can go do this AND have a good time with the high crowd level. We always avoid MK because if the horrible crowds. Our interests will be the Hocus pocus show, the parade, candy, and a few rides. I want so badly to take them but I'm freaking out!
> Please talk me down!



I'm not trying to talk you out of anything at all, but being very realistic based on what we experienced, and knowing that it gets more crowded as it gets closer to Halloween I'm not sure this will be a good idea for you. I have a 21 year old Autistic son who has some sensory issues and he would not have been able to handle these crowd levels at all (we went without him this trip). Having that to deal with along with your own disability and a 10 year old to keep an eye on will be challenging. Before cancelling though I would look to see if they will be doing any of the other after hour ticketed events at MK during your stay.this week In hindsight we should have done that (they had one this last Wed) rather than the party. If you go, definitely have a plan to maybe get a bit of candy and then park yourself in the hub for all the shows and the parade and then try to hit the rides if crowds ease up.


----------



## Best Aunt

theHEN said:


> Just found out our party date is sold out. October 1st. This is my first year taking my kids without my husband. I'm disabled and my son though 21 is high functioning autistic and does not drive. My daughter is 10. Would it be absolutely ridiculous of me to cancel our party tickets and hotel reservation at this point? I'm really panicking about how we can go do this AND have a good time with the high crowd level. We always avoid MK because if the horrible crowds. Our interests will be the Hocus pocus show, the parade, candy, and a few rides. I want so badly to take them but I'm freaking out!
> Please talk me down!



Well, here's the thing.  People think they or others should do things at Disney World because they have heard that the particular things are fun.  Adults badger children into going on rides that the children don't want to do.  People talk themselves into going on rides that they know will make them motion sick.

I think you need to be realistic.  Do you think you will have fun at the party?  If the answer is no, then I don't think you should go, no matter how much other people have enjoyed it.  If your gut reaction is that it won't be fun, then I don't think you should try to talk yourself into it.  I think you're going to have trouble moving through the crowds, you will have long waits for candy, long waits for rides, and will have a hard time finding a place to watch the show and parade.

OP, if you think I'm wrong, that's perfectly fair.  I'm sure people here will help you come up with a game plan if you provide more details.  Which rides?  Which parade?


----------



## neverenoughtime

We went to two parties this year, (the 20th and the 22).  Friday the 20th was a fantastic party as the crowds were not bad at all.  The 22nd was terrible and was a sold out party. For the sold out party around 11:00 the crowds were drastically reduced.  Candy lines and ride waits were way shorter after 11:00pm.  I will say for the money, we had way more fun at the DAH MK and Animal Kingdom this time.  It was like a ghost town in the parks.


----------



## katherine52478

double post. Sorry!


----------



## katherine52478

People, people, everywhere and not a spot to think! 

At the party. It’s worse than I expected and I knew it was sold out going into it. Got here at 5:30 and it took 25 min just to get through the turnstiles and get our bands. We rode peoplemover and then attempted buzz and space but bailed as the wait time doubled as we were standing there. We got in line for Pirates at 6:50 and made it through in 30 min. The live pirates did nothing to enhance the experience, IMO.

Luckily did mobile ordering for Peco Bill’s and Columbia Harbor House and pick up was quick and easy. We were able to find a table at Columbia House. In fact, it was pretty empty downstairs. 

We will see Cadaver Dans and do a few photo passes but I think that’s it for us. The line for TOT is insane for a few pieces of candy and the ride waits on the app don’t seem to be letting up. So disappointed. 

Oh and the announcement I heard was offering guests to go to City Hall to exchange tonight’s tickets for another night.


----------



## sherlockmiles

People have been experiencing that the posted wait times are not accurate. If a ride is a priority for you, I suggest trying it regardless of the posted wait time period most people for most rides are experiencing much less weight times then are posted. We found that to be the case for both of the parties we attended on 9/15 and 9/17


----------



## SpecEdismyLife

katherine52478 said:


> People, people, everywhere and not a spot to think!
> 
> At the party. It’s worse than I expected and I knew it was sold out going into it. Got here at 5:30 and it took 25 min just to get through the turnstiles and get our bands. We rode peoplemover and then attempted buzz and space but bailed as the wait time doubled as we were standing there. We got in line for Pirates at 6:50 and made it through in 30 min. The live pirates did nothing to enhance the experience, IMO.
> 
> Luckily did mobile ordering for Peco Bill’s and Columbia Harbor House and pick up was quick and easy. We were able to find a table at Columbia House. In fact, it was pretty empty downstairs.
> 
> We will see Cadaver Dans and do a few photo passes but I think that’s it for us. The line for TOT is insane for a few pieces of candy and the ride waits on the app don’t seem to be letting up. So disappointed.
> 
> Oh and the announcement I heard was offering guests to go to City Hall to exchange tonight’s tickets for another night.



So sorry that you are experiencing the same things we did Friday night. I agree with the live pirates not really adding much to the experience. We also waited about 30 min. Same exact experience for us arriving at 5:30 as well. I hope you do as I plan to do and notify Disney of your disappointment. Hope the rest of your trip is magical!


----------



## lovethattink

We are at the party. Having fun! It doesn't seem as bad as other sold out parties we've been to. Less people in costume,  including my family.  A lot of people on attractions.  My ds is in line for his first ride on Astro Orbiter.


----------



## lovethattink

katherine52478 said:


> People, people, everywhere and not a spot to think!
> 
> At the party. It’s worse than I expected and I knew it was sold out going into it. Got here at 5:30 and it took 25 min just to get through the turnstiles and get our bands. We rode peoplemover and then attempted buzz and space but bailed as the wait time doubled as we were standing there. We got in line for Pirates at 6:50 and made it through in 30 min. The live pirates did nothing to enhance the experience, IMO.
> 
> Luckily did mobile ordering for Peco Bill’s and Columbia Harbor House and pick up was quick and easy. We were able to find a table at Columbia House. In fact, it was pretty empty downstairs.
> 
> We will see Cadaver Dans and do a few photo passes but I think that’s it for us. The line for TOT is insane for a few pieces of candy and the ride waits on the app don’t seem to be letting up. So disappointed.
> 
> Oh and the announcement I heard was offering guests to go to City Hall to exchange tonight’s tickets for another night.



I'm sitting on a bench in Tomorrowland. Plenty of open space with no people.


----------



## gillep

It is a little after 8 now. We ate at Pecos Bills which took much longer than normal just because we were being indecisive and walking in circles trying to figure out if we wanted to ride something or eat and by the time we decided it was too late to mobile order. It didn’t take us long to order or eat. We rode Splash, wait said 15 we were on the log in about 7 minutes. We rode up front so I got pretty water logged! Had to readjust my headpiece then we were off to Tomorrowland. In line for Buzz, says 20 and is likely that given our progress thus far. Definitely more crowded than last year’s party at this time, but we are still doing well and mostly avoiding the crowds. Have been sticking to the perimeter so I have no clue what the castle area looks like.


----------



## Mimco

Reading these reports is also getting me worried. We are going on Oct 24 and hopefully the crowds are not too bad. We just wanted to do some ToT, the ride overlays watch the parade, fireworks and hocus pocus show. It's just going to be DH and I and we're not too fussed, I just wanted to experience Halloween here as Halloween isn't as huge in Australia. We can't really change our ticket times either so fingers crossed its not too crowded 

The other option would be attempt to get a refund on MNSSHP and spend the day in Epcot instead but as Disney specified that MNSSHP is non refundable I'm not sure how lucky we would be in attempting to refund.


----------



## lovethattink

gillep said:


> It is a little after 8 now. We ate at Pecos Bills which took much longer than normal just because we were being indecisive and walking in circles trying to figure out if we wanted to ride something or eat and by the time we decided it was too late to mobile order. It didn’t take us long to order or eat. We rode Splash, wait said 15 we were on the log in about 7 minutes. We rode up front so I got pretty water logged! Had to readjust my headpiece then we were off to Tomorrowland. In line for Buzz, says 20 and is likely that given our progress thus far. Definitely more crowded than last year’s party at this time, but we are still doing well and mostly avoiding the crowds. Have been sticking to the perimeter so I have no clue what the castle area looks like.



Awesome! We're avoiding the hub tonight.  Trick or treat and attractions are what we're doing. 

Lights went on when we were on People Mover going through Space Mt.


----------



## MonaMN

Definitely busy here - since official party start, we have done Mad Tea Party, DescenDance party, a little ToT, now sitting alongside Frontierland parade area while DH/DD are off riding BTMR. It is busy.


----------



## gillep

It is 8:25 and they just started seating for the Plaza dessert party, there are just a few groups in front of us, the line is moving well.


----------



## VAtink

We're here at the party tonight, taking a break at the dessert party. So far we've found it to be crowded, but not nearly as bad as the party we went to last year. Maybe we've been lucky and are just missing the crowds, but we've gone through a few ToT lines with hardly anyone in them, rode space, HM, thunder, buzz and pirates, and stopped at a handful of photopass photographers. Definitely need a break now!  Hopefully the rest of the night goes as smoothly!


----------



## cakebaker

emily nicole said:


> Oh my goodness. These reports are making me worried.  I do hope all of you with bad experiences are communicating with Disney.



I absolutely will email them just like I did when we went last October when it was just as bad. I have no hopes writing will do a thing though. Until we talk with our wallets, they aren’t going to listen. And I’m just as guilty of not doing that as anyone else- but no more.


----------



## cakebaker

lovethattink said:


> I'm sitting on a bench in Tomorrowland. Plenty of open space with no people.



We just said that the party is great if you just sit down and don’t try and do anything. We sat thru 1 hocus  pocus show, inched up afterwards to the street in front of the stage now, sat through another show and waiting for the parade. Then we’ll watch the fireworks and work our way up to the front so my grandson can actually see the next show. Then maybe at that point we’ll have a little time to run him through a few tot lines.


----------



## cakebaker

This is the hub, pre parade.


----------



## gillep

We dined and dashed at the dessert party and got a spot to see the parade on Main Street next to the ice cream parlor, great view. So far we are having a great time!


----------



## lovethattink

Allergy bags at Liberty Square redemption are pre-made. So many tot are running out of coins. Doesn't matter how many coins tonii turn in.  The bags are half full.


----------



## gillep

Back in my room at the Poly by 11pm. After the parade we went to the Plaza fireworks viewing area, so glad we did the package, we had a great spot and were even able to see Jack well.

We left right after fireworks through the bypass, my husband is recovering from a back injury so we didn’t want to overdo it. We tried to take the TTC ferry back first but it was going to be a while because the boat was at the TTC and the water pageant was coming through. We walked over to the resort monorail and were able to board immediately.

We had a great night, the fireworks were fantastic, we had no complaints.


----------



## lynzi2004

I think one of my number one complaints with the party is the inconsistent ride times stated at the beginning of the ride! It aggravates me when they do it at the end of the night on a normal night, but If that’s my last ride, I don’t really care anyway. BUT when I’m at a party and wondering if I can ride BTMRR before seeing the first parade and deciding no 25 min or whatever isn’t enough time, only to find out it’s 10 min or something after the fact is super frustrating!!! There’s so much planning involved in the first place, just be honest about the wait time Disney. I didn’t quote it, but a PP said Rapunzel was a 40 min wait but in reality was walk-in...there is absolutely no reason for Disney not to advertise correct waits! I don’t see how it gains them anything other than a bad rap for wait times that aren’t even true!


----------



## Mrsb1234567

neverenoughtime said:


> We went to two parties this year, (the 20th and the 22).  Friday the 20th was a fantastic party as the crowds were not bad at all.  The 22nd was terrible and was a sold out party. For the sold out party around 11:00 the crowds were drastically reduced.  Candy lines and ride waits were way shorter after 11:00pm.  I will say for the money, we had way more fun at the DAH MK and Animal Kingdom this time.  It was like a ghost town in the parks.



We went the 22nd and it was terrible! I will never waste money on a party ticket again. We also spent the day there and couldn’t book ANY other fast passes after 3:30. That was pretty frustrating. We didn’t even stay for the fireworks.


----------



## katherine52478

After a frustrating start, things did improve greatly. First, I dropped my dead weight (my husband and son went back to the hotel ), which made it much easier to get around. I got to see the Cadaver Dans, the parade, meet and greet with the gravediggers, PhotoPass at the Haunted Mansion (both) and the hitchhiking ghosts and the a 5 minute wait for Splash Mountain which happened to coincide perfectly with the fireworks. Some shopping and pics on Main Street and now I’m waiting for a bus that I’m starting to doubt will arrive... 

Final thoughts? I’m glad I did it once to experience it. I wish I only got myself a ticket as the other two really didn’t want to go to begin with. Arrival time should have been before 4 or at 7 as the wait to get in at 5:30 was really bad and there wasn’t much to do until the party activities started.

Hope everyone had a great night and good luck to those going on Tuesday!


----------



## MarBee

blrem said:


> 1. We tried at various time throughout the night, starting right at 7pm and giving up on it about 10pm.  The first we tried was by tomorrow land near Cosmic Ray's.  It was crazy because you couldn't even find the end of the line....and by the time you found it, you couldn't get to it because people were coming so fast from all directions it seemed to "never" be the end.  Please note we love Disney and are having a great vacation overall.  We also have done this party before and loved it - it has never been like this when we were there in years past.  Many people were grumbling about not being able to get to the end of lines either - and the people were scooters had a terrible time - they pretty much just cut in because it was impossible for them to get to the end before it grew again.  Another station was Mickey's Philharmonic and a third was in Fantasyland by the Barnstormer.
> 
> 2.  Allergy station was Liberty Square.  We did it fairly early - about 9pm because last year they ended up only having jelly beans and trail mix at Main St at the end of the party - so we wanted more of a choice.  Last year they were generous with the blue chips - this year I never got more than 1 chip at a location and Liberty Square literally counted out the candies to the few tokens I had.
> 
> 3.  We tried for two snacks - one was the place where you get the waffles with nutella (sorry, my mind is blank on the name) and the other was at a popcorn cart trying to get a Mickey Bucket.  We wanted the "Wedding Cake" but skipped it when we saw the long line once again.
> 
> 4.  Parade - 11:30!  Yes, the late parade.  That's why it was so shocking to still not be able to get a decent view on Main St. at all.  We had little choice since they had taped with white tape all down the street and you had to be within the tape so walk ways remained open to people leaving - there was almost nothing open.  We were "lucky" to find a place to stick our feet in (my daughter and I are both very petite) so we could view it at all - about 15 min before it started.  I counted - we were 5 rows back.
> 
> For comparison, today we went to Magic Kingdom during regular hours - it was wonderful!  You could walk and actually breathe - not be packed in constantly like sardines.  We got on rides with little wait.  Food lines moved along at a nice pace (Casey's and Be Our Guest) and today I got a popcorn bucket with only a couple people in front of me - it was A to Z.  And this didn't cost us any extra.  No, they didn't have the special parade or fireworks - but their regular parade and Happily Ever After were both wonderful and fully enjoyed.....without the chaos of last night.
> 
> We have had many moments of pixie dust this trip and it's one of our best trips all around - with the big exception of the Halloween Party.  We won't let it ruin anything though - just won't spend the money for that experience again next year and hope it helps others who are on the fence - honestly, save the money and put it towards something else, if other parties are anything like last night.


We had virtually the same experience at last year’s Halloween party.  We were so pumped bc when we went in 2015 we loooooved the party and had such a blast!  Last year though, it was so ridiculously crowded- it was frustrating and disappointing.  
We are giving it a second chance this year.  I’m worried bc our party night is sold out


----------



## Wishfuiiy

Took another chance on the party and it was sold out and crowded again. Did a good bit though despite the rude and pushy crowds. Seriously the rudest buttholes were out tonight.


----------



## jenhelgren

Can you get in line right up until midnight or have will they cut the lines early with heavy crowds? We were not able to get a FP for SDMT and I am still trying but if we dont get lucky enough to find one I was thinking right at the end of the night around 11:50 would be the shortest wait if we dont want to watch the stage show at 12 am.


----------



## golex

lynzi2004 said:


> I think one of my number one complaints with the party is the inconsistent ride times stated at the beginning of the ride! It aggravates me when they do it at the end of the night on a normal night, but If that’s my last ride, I don’t really care anyway. BUT when I’m at a party and wondering if I can ride BTMRR before seeing the first parade and deciding no 25 min or whatever isn’t enough time, only to find out it’s 10 min or something after the fact is super frustrating!!! There’s so much planning involved in the first place, just be honest about the wait time Disney. I didn’t quote it, but a PP said Rapunzel was a 40 min wait but in reality was walk-in...there is absolutely no reason for Disney not to advertise correct waits! I don’t see how it gains them anything other than a bad rap for wait times that aren’t even true!



A theory I heard elsewhere was that the wait times were still being calculated as if fast pass was available, which is why they are higher than reality since it assumes that much of the ride capacity will be used by fast pass holders. I'm skeptical though, seems like Disney would be able to account for that.


----------



## VAtink

Just got home from the party. Definitely crowded, but much less crowded than last year. We got so much candy this year, 2 full bags, and many of the treat trails were empty and the CMs we're giving out huge handfuls of candy. Ride times were a bit long at the start of the party but died down. After the dessert party everything we went on was walk on. Photopass lines were hit or miss. Walked by HM at one point and saw only one family in line for the lantern shot, so jumped in, but the next photopass we went to had a longish line. Overall a much better experience than last year!  Got some videos throughout the night of practically empty walkways. Definitely didn't feel like a sellout crowd!


----------



## garthbarth1

Totally random question...I'll post my review when I'm home (Tues) but did anyone who went tonight (Sunday) get a White Twix? Its the ONE candy I wanted to try from previous reports and DH and I got TONS of candy and not one! I'm wondering if they weren't handed out then? I saw a random one laying on the floor of Country Bears..I was tempted, but I didn't! lol...


----------



## Lehuaann

garthbarth1 said:


> Totally random question...I'll post my review when I'm home (Tues) but did anyone who went tonight (Sunday) get a White Twix? Its the ONE candy I wanted to try from previous reports and DH and I got TONS of candy and not one! I'm wondering if they weren't handed out then? I saw a random one laying on the floor of Country Bears..I was tempted, but I didn't! lol...



They are in the Mars pack from the bypass ToT stop.  Unless they were somewhere else, that’s the only one I received.


----------



## Chisoxcollector

When did the princes stop meeting with the princesses at Princess Fairytale Hall?


----------



## Best Aunt

Chisoxcollector said:


> When did the princes stop meeting with the princesses at Princess Fairytale Hall?



I wasn't aware that the princes ever met with the princesses at Princess Fairytale Hall.

Anyway, the princes were not at Princess Fairytale Hall at last year's MNSSHP.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

jenhelgren said:


> Can you get in line right up until midnight or have will they cut the lines early with heavy crowds? We were not able to get a FP for SDMT and I am still trying but if we dont get lucky enough to find one I was thinking right at the end of the night around 11:50 would be the shortest wait if we dont want to watch the stage show at 12 am.



You can get in line right up until 11:59pm.  I've done 7DMT at the very end of a party night - it's worked reasonably well for us.


----------



## Tinkerbell8956

Chisoxcollector said:


> When did the princes stop meeting with the princesses at Princess Fairytale Hall?


I’ve never seen them for the Halloween party, but in the past they have met together during the Christmas Party.


----------



## TempTicketHelp

Hiya - has anyone had any luck getting a last minute ticket to a sold out event? My wife is working in Florida this week and invited me to join her at MNSSHP on Tuesday 10/3 - she already has a ticket. I bought a plane ticket on Saturday and now the party is SOLD OUT. The guy on the WDW phone line said I MIGHT be able to get one at the gate if there's a cancellation. Any other thoughts?


----------



## Chisoxcollector

Tinkerbell8956 said:


> I’ve never seen them for the Halloween party, but in the past they have met together during the Christmas Party.


Yeah, for some reason I thought they met with their princes during both parties.  But Tiana and Rapunzel were solo, and when I asked the attendant she said they never meet with their princes.

I should mention, when we walked by Princess Fairytale Hall, Rapunzel and Tiana had a posted wait of 40 minutes, and Cinderella and Elena had a posted wait of 20 minutes.  We had about 20 minutes to kill, so we got in line for Cinderella and Elena.  When we got inside, we realized that Cinderella and Elena had a pretty long line, and there was literally nobody in line for Rapunzel and Tiana.  So we exited and got in their line instead.  So the 20 minute posted wait was at least 20, if not 30 or more.  And the 40 minute posted wait was actually 0.


----------



## mckennarose

SpecEdismyLife said:


> They were making announcements asking for volunteers with the passes to leave (yeah right!!) due to it being so crowded.





SpecEdismyLife said:


> We really felt that the difference was likely all the people that had purchased the passes and were granted admission even with the party being sold out. Even the cast members were commenting on this being an issue and seemed frustrated.


This is so telling.....  I don't begrudge anyone purchasing the party pass either, I posted earlier in the thread that it is an incredible value for those who bought it.  However, whoever in Disney who made the decision to sell the party pass for that price, with no limitations except for October 31, really dropped the ball.  Of course people are going to take advantage of it.... it's practically a steal compared to other special events Disney offers.  They way underestimated the effect the party pass would have on actual crowd size and if they are overselling tickets in addition to the party pass then we have a recipe for disaster.  I still can't believe they put party ticket kiosks in the monorail hotels too.  
Our party is October 10th and UT already has October 8 listed as sold out.  If we go by what they stated to me on the phone on Friday they preemptively take dates off if they are close to being sold out.  Disney still has the 8th on their site as available.  I'm expecting a crowded party on the 10th anyway, but I'm interested to see how much more crowded it is.


----------



## gillep

Someone mentioned people were in poor moods last night and that is something we did not experience at all. Everyone we encountered was festive and excited, it was actually something we commented on last night as we usually encounter a few rude people in a typical day, but every experience we had was pleasant last night.


----------



## mckennarose

TempTicketHelp said:


> Hiya - has anyone had any luck getting a last minute ticket to a sold out event? My wife is working in Florida this week and invited me to join her at MNSSHP on Tuesday 10/3 - she already has a ticket. I bought a plane ticket on Saturday and now the party is SOLD OUT. The guy on the WDW phone line said I MIGHT be able to get one at the gate if there's a cancellation. Any other thoughts?


Tuesday is October 1 and sold out.  October 3 is a Thursday and listed as still open.  Do you have your dates or days mixed up?

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events/mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/purchase/

I wouldn't count on being able to get a ticket to the party if it's sold out.  I don't believe there are "cancellations", since it's not a reservation type of ticket.   If you meant your wife has a ticket for tomorrow, October 1 which is sold out,  I would try to change it to October 3 and you both can go.


----------



## VAtink

gillep said:


> Someone mentioned people were in poor moods last night and that is something we did not experience at all. Everyone we encountered was festive and excited, it was actually something we commented on last night as we usually encounter a few rude people in a typical day, but every experience we had was pleasant last night.



We had the same experience as you, everyone we encountered last night seemed to be in festive moods. We went into the night expecting the worst, so when it turned out way better than expected that certainly put us in a very festive mood!


----------



## OHIOVACATIONER

So how do they do this?  The party really starts at 7 but early entry at 4 and DVC at 2?  When we did the Christmas party they vacated the whole park around 4 and then a reentry for the party.  How is this done with all the early entry times to make sure everyone there has a party ticket?


----------



## Cluelyss

OHIOVACATIONER said:


> So how do they do this?  The party really starts at 7 but early entry at 4 and DVC at 2?  When we did the Christmas party they vacated the whole park around 4 and then a reentry for the party.  How is this done with all the early entry times to make sure everyone there has a party ticket?


You will get a party wristband at whatever time you enter to designate you have a party ticket for that night. There is no vacating of the entire park, but at 7 there are CMs stationed all over the park checking for wristbands to enter each land, at rides, even to shop and dine. They do a great job of sweeping the park of day guests, IMO.


----------



## Best Aunt

OHIOVACATIONER said:


> So how do they do this?  The party really starts at 7 but early entry at 4 and DVC at 2?  When we did the Christmas party they vacated the whole park around 4 and then a reentry for the party.  How is this done with all the early entry times to make sure everyone there has a party ticket?



Castmembers check for party wristbands.


----------



## MonaMN

Last night might be our last party. It was ok,  it noticeably busier than the other two parties we have done. We watched the first parade in Frontierland, then headed to the Hub for fireworks. We got a spot just behind a railing, right by Walt. It was perfect-great view of projections and Jack. Then we headed to meet Elvis Stitch (top character priority), then Space Mountain.  SM was fun in the dark, but the wait at that point was still pretty long - posted at 20 minutes and may have been a bit longer. We left after that - second parade had not yet hit Main Street and we wanted to get through before that.

All in all, it was fun, but I am not sure we will do it again. Crowds seemed the same or worse than an average park day. But for this short trip (we flew down for two nights - one at Hoop De Doo, one at MNSSHP), it was fine.


----------



## TempTicketHelp

mckennarose said:


> Tuesday is October 1 and sold out.  October 3 is a Thursday and listed as still open.  Do you have your dates or days mixed up?
> 
> I wouldn't count on being able to get a ticket to the party if it's sold out.  I don't believe there are "cancellations", since it's not a reservation type of ticket.   If you meant your wife has a ticket for tomorrow, October 1 which is sold out,  I would try to change it to October 3 and you both can go.



Typo on my part. She has a ticket for Tuesday, October 1st. Unfortunately, October 3rd isn't an option for us.


----------



## RachaelA

How many parties sold out last year?

I feel like it’s way more this year that are selling out


----------



## GADisneyDad14

RachaelA said:


> How many parties sold out last year?
> 
> I feel like it’s way more this year that are selling out



2018: 5 out of 34 (15%)
2017: 4 out of 32 (13%)
2016: 3 out of 29 (10%)
2015: 11 out of 25 (44%)
2014: 11 out of 26 (42%)


----------



## GADisneyDad14

RachaelA said:


> How many parties sold out last year?
> 
> I feel like it’s way more this year that are selling out



And if we break it down to just the month of Sept party dates, as that may be more interesting:

2019: 3 out of 12 (25%)
2018: 1 out of 12 (8%)
2017: 2 out of 11 (18%)
2016: 1 out of 11 (9%)
2015:  4 out of 6 (67%)
2014: 1 out of 10 (10%)


----------



## monique5

Chisoxcollector said:


> When did the princes stop meeting with the princesses at Princess Fairytale Hall?



They meet with the princesses during MVMCP.


----------



## FoxC63

Mimco said:


> Reading these reports is also getting me worried. We are going on Oct 24 and hopefully the crowds are not too bad. We just wanted to do some ToT, the ride overlays watch the parade, fireworks and hocus pocus show. It's just going to be DH and I and we're not too fussed, I just wanted to experience Halloween here as Halloween isn't as huge in Australia. We can't really change our ticket times either so fingers crossed its not too crowded
> 
> The other option would be attempt to get a refund on MNSSHP and spend the day in Epcot instead but as Disney specified that MNSSHP is non refundable I'm not sure how lucky we would be in attempting to refund.



It never hurts to ask and Disney has always been accommodating.


----------



## disbyrd

So, now that we are seeing some of the effects of the party pass I am wondering what you guys think would be a better choice for a party night. I am there on Halloween week and thought that Oct 29 would be a better choice since it is a Tuesday and NOT Halloween night, but now I am wondering if we are better off just going on Oct 31 since it will almost certainly be sold out, but won't have party pass holders to add to the crowd. What do you think? Do you think that the party pass exclusion may actually keep some locals away on Halloween night?


----------



## cakebaker

disbyrd said:


> So, now that we are seeing some of the effects of the party pass I am wondering what you guys think would be a better choice for a party night. I am there on Halloween week and thought that Oct 29 would be a better choice since it is a Tuesday and NOT Halloween night, but now I am wondering if we are better off just going on Oct 31 since it will almost certainly be sold out, but won't have party pass holders to add to the crowd. What do you think? Do you think that the party pass exclusion may actually keep some locals away on Halloween night?



I would definitely go when party passholders are blocked. Sold out is sold out and the only difference is whether you have party holders added in on top of it. And even if the 29th isn’t sold out, it’s going be close to a sellout.


----------



## FoxC63

disbyrd said:


> So, now that we are seeing some of the effects of the party pass I am wondering what you guys think would be a better choice for a party night. I am there on Halloween week and thought that Oct 29 would be a better choice since it is a Tuesday and NOT Halloween night, but now I am wondering if we are better off just going on Oct 31 since it will almost certainly be sold out, but won't have party pass holders to add to the crowd. What do you think? Do you think that the party pass exclusion may actually keep some locals away on Halloween night?



We've attended two parties during the last week of October for years and one party has always been on Oct 31st.  With a good plan we've never had issues getting around. Many have toured the entire park on Halloween night dedicating 2+ hours per section avoiding backtracking with success. 

With two parties we divided the park in half one night we focused on Fantasyland / Tomorrowland / Main Street and on the second party Liberty Square / Frontierland / Adventureland.

It all depends on your wish list, obviously you cannot not get everything done in one night so you need to prioritize.


----------



## cccoppage

We went last night and while it seemed crowded we managed to do everything I wanted. I think if you go with a great attitude and a plan as far as your priorities you will have a great time. 

We are APs so riding the rides were not as important to us and wanted to focus on the all the Halloween festivities!

Got to Jack and Sally at 3 and were given the party wristband. They came right out at 4:30 and we were done by 4:50. Had FastPass for Minnie and Mickey until 5:30. Saw them at 5.  Then grabbed food at Pinocchio’s and took a little while for my food allergy but was happy for the ac. Went back up front to get TOT bags and photos in the bypass.  Then headed to people mover and rode that until party officially began at 7.  

At 7, we went to Monsters Inc overlay and TOT. It was pretty cute and fun. Then went back to Main Street to get photos taken and magic shots.  We went TOT by Jungle Cruise and then rode Pirates at about 8 and wait said 30 minutes but only 20.  I really liked the cast members and our boat clapped at them for their participation so they seemed to enjoy it. We then grabbed some snacks and drinks at Pecos and headed to my favorite spot for the parade at about 8:45 in front of the Frontier Trading Post (a big wood block you can sit and stand over crowds).  After parade, we cut through Adventureland to stake our fireworks spot. After watching the new fireworks, I truly miss Hallowishes, the music just is a little cheesy for me. 

After the fireworks, the ride waits were way down with a few exceptions. We headed to Haunted Mansion to get more photos and do the ride. Wait said 35 minutes but was only 15. Enjoyed seeing my favorite lawn guest there as always.  Then for the remainder 30 minutes we hit all the TOT stations and hit the mother lode of candy. 

We had a great time and this was a sold out party!


----------



## WDWinTX

SpecEdismyLife said:


> We were at the MNSSHP Friday night 9/27 and it was absolutely miserable. We've done these parties in the past and never, and I mean NEVER was it this crowded. We had heard tickets were limited to 30,000, but with the selling of the passes for residents (or very frequent visitors) to go to every party (even allowing access to sold out parties) it made this really unpleasant. We will not be repeating any of these seasonal events in the future if Disney wants to continue to sell those passes. To say something is " a limited ticket event" but then allow masses of extra people in when it is already considered "sold out" makes it no longer "limited". I don't believe any comments regarding them "selling less tickets in order to accommodate the passes" or any of that propaganda based on what we experienced either.
> 
> We've been to MK during all different times of year and this party was more crowded than even regular busy days at MK. They were making announcements asking for volunteers with the passes to leave (yeah right!!) due to it being so crowded. It wasn't even so much the wait times as just trying to make your way across the park, enjoy the parade, get candy, or be in the hub. People were frustrated, nasty, and it was hot so that didn't help the overall mood of the guests. We really felt that the difference was likely all the people that had purchased the passes and were granted admission even with the party being sold out. Even the cast members were commenting on this being an issue and seemed frustrated. Long, long, long, lines at the treat stations. HM had a 50 min wait at 9pm which was right before the parade so the masses sitting and waiting for the parade and watching the shows in the hub didn't even help ease the lines. Needless to say it was very disappointing for us and we ended up just leaving at about 10pm, total waste of money. Additionally, people were still entering the party when we were leaving at 10, and clearly those are not people that paid for a one time event. We had originally planned on waiting for the people with the young kids to leave and ease the crowds a bit, but after seeing all the people still heading in, we were glad we didn't.
> 
> Not that it will do any good, but I plan to write Disney and let them know that calling this event a "limited ticket event" is false advertising. Going forward we will use our Extra Magic Hours (we were able to do everything using these!) or splurge for one of the actual limited ticket events rather than do any of the seasonal parties. If anyone is planning on doing the MVMCP this year I would wait to see if they announce a similar unlimited party pass again before spending money on the tickets.
> 
> No blame at all placed on the people that have the tickets, it's an awesome deal for them and if I lived there I would buy it too, but this is just a warning for anyone that is only getting one opportunity for the party, especially anyone that is using the party as the only visit to MK during their trip, or thinking of saving a day's ticket cost by buying the party ticket. I'm sure there were many who enjoyed the party and don't agree with my assessment (though I have no idea how you could argue it), and that's fine, but this party is not what it has been in the past. IYou can see it for yourself if you go on youtube and search for MNSSHP crowd levels, or view any of the live streams listed on the sold out dates.




Same exact day, experience and thoughts going forward. Disappointed.


----------



## TinkOhio

I'm hoping you might share input for our upcoming party plans.  I'm flying down to spend a few days with my daughter, who goes to school about 40 minutes away from WDW.  It will be my only visit down to see her this semester. Our only park plans this trip were to go to the party on the 29th.  I already bought the tickets.   But now, I am considering buying tickets on the 27th as well, as an insurance policy/backup.

We went to the party two years ago and had fun, but it rained most of the evening and wasn't as enjoyable as it could have been without rain.   We tried a do-over last year, but DD became very ill on the party night.  We made it all the way into the MK parking lot, turned around, and drove straight to the hospital.  She spent the rest of the visit in the hotel room, heavily medicated and sleeping.  I was told by the docs to take care of her, but stay away from her as much as possible as she was contagious.   Disney was nice enough to refund our park tickets with the hospital report, though.

So we're trying a do-over... again.  I would hate to come all the way down for a rainy party.   And now the crowds have us concerned.  Should I just buy the tickets for the 27th to be on the safe side?  Do you think both parties will be sell-outs?  Which party might be more crowded?

TIA for any advice.


----------



## theHEN

Took all day but I was able to work everything out with Disney regarding our MNSSHP and hotel night. I told them about my son and my disability and they gave us a one time complimentary refund for the party tickets. I pushed my hotel reservation out 2 weeks and then cancelled it completely.
I'm happy it all worked out in the end because the icing on the cake is my daughter woke up sick this morning and went to the doctor.
Thanks for all the great advice you guys!
Those of you going to the parties, enjoy!


----------



## georgina

gillep said:


> We dined and dashed at the dessert party and got a spot to see the parade on Main Street next to the ice cream parlor, great view. So far we are having a great time!


I hadn't thought of that. I have a Plaza Garden dessert party for the 10th. Was planning to wait for the 2nd parade, but I don't need a front row view, maybe fitting the first in between dessert and fireworks would work. Plus I think I read somewhere they let you take desserts with you from the party?


----------



## gillep

georgina said:


> I hadn't thought of that. I have a Plaza Garden dessert party for the 10th. Was planning to wait for the 2nd parade, but I don't need a front row view, maybe fitting the first in between dessert and fireworks would work. Plus I think I read somewhere they let you take desserts with you from the party?



We were one of the first groups to check in at 8:25 and were at our table within moments. We don’t like WDW desserts at all so I only book for the reserved viewing. We did have a couple beverages and tried a couple of the desserts and had some cheeseburger egg rolls. We figured we didn’t care if we got a great parade spot but would try because we didn’t want to be out too late while my husband is hurt. We ended up in a fantastic spot in the second row with the family in the first row sitting the whole time so our view was completely unobstructed. We saw people with desserts in the fireworks area when we got back there so it seemed ok to take some to go! Good luck, I hope you have a great party!!!!


----------



## garthbarth1

Totally random question...I'll post my review when I'm home (Tues) but did anyone who went tonight (Sunday) get a White Twix? Its the ONE candy I wanted to try from previous reports and DH and I got TONS of candy and not one! I'm wondering if they weren't handed out then? I saw a random one laying on the floor of Country Bears..I was tempted, but I didn't! lol...


Lehuaann said:


> They are in the Mars pack from the bypass ToT stop.  Unless they were somewhere else, that’s the only one I received.
> View attachment 440111View attachment 440112


Ahh thanks for the info! I didnt open it yet...that makes sense! Crisis averted


----------



## golex

Undercover Tourist now showing all of the following dates sold out for them (still available from Disney for now):
10/6
10/8
10/10
10/11
10/24

Safe to assume this indicates high popularity and not delay buying tickets for one of these dates if you were holding off.


----------



## FoxC63

golex said:


> Undercover Tourist now showing all of the following dates sold out for them (still available from Disney for now):
> 10/6
> 10/8
> 10/10
> 10/11
> 10/24
> 
> Safe to assume this indicates high popularity and not delay buying tickets for one of these dates if you were holding off.


Just adding visual and:   LINK


----------



## kyomagi

FoxC63 said:


> Just adding visual and:   LINK
> View attachment 440413




Whew come on 4th! dont sell out!


----------



## Disneylovingmomof2

gillep said:


> We were one of the first groups to check in at 8:25 and were at our table within moments. We don’t like WDW desserts at all so I only book for the reserved viewing. We did have a couple beverages and tried a couple of the desserts and had some cheeseburger egg rolls. We figured we didn’t care if we got a great parade spot but would try because we didn’t want to be out too late while my husband is hurt. We ended up in a fantastic spot in the second row with the family in the first row sitting the whole time so our view was completely unobstructed. We saw people with desserts in the fireworks area when we got back there so it seemed ok to take some to go! Good luck, I hope you have a great party!!!!


So you did the dessert party, watched fireworks and then went to the second parade? Did you walk right out of the garden area and then find your parade spot?


----------



## mckennarose

golex said:


> Undercover Tourist now showing all of the following dates sold out for them (still available from Disney for now):
> 10/6
> 10/8
> 10/10
> 10/11
> 10/24
> 
> Safe to assume this indicates high popularity and not delay buying tickets for one of these dates if you were holding off.


WOW!!!  UT said they would take tickets off sale for the party if it is close to selling out completely.  I guess it's safe to say those parties are nearly sold out.  (from Disney's end)  
October 1 is sold out on the Disney site and there are 5 additional parties in October listed on UT as sold out.  It will be interesting to see how this plays out. 

 My party is now listed as sold out on UT.


----------



## gillep

Disneylovingmomof2 said:


> So you did the dessert party, watched fireworks and then went to the second parade? Did you walk right out of the garden area and then find your parade spot?



No. We checked in, ate a few things quickly then watched the first parade then escorted ourselves to the garden area for fireworks.


----------



## FoxC63

@GADisneyDad14 keeps posting "_Interesting_" when a sell out occurs and I have to agree...

Do you remember when Disney's AP prices went up overnight and without any warning?  Yet they were still available at a few third party sites and even at a lower price point.  I'm not sure when those sites stopped selling them and increased the prices to reflect Disney's but I'm sure many were sold.  Many.  Why did Disney allow this, did it increase the overall sales in AP's?  I believe it did.

Now we come to third party vendors selling MNSSHP tickets and what's interesting here is how those sites state "Sold Out" yet on WDW website it's a different story.  Will this maneuver increase ticket sales?

Did this pressure anyone to purchase something they were "_thinking_" about purchasing?
And did you know you can buy party tickets at Sam's?



FYI, I added a few "Sold Out" tickets along with non sold out dates and could not check out.

Sam's LINK


----------



## jenhelgren

MonaMN said:


> We watched the first parade in Frontierland, then headed to the Hub for fireworks. We got a spot just behind a railing, right by Walt. It was perfect-great view of projections and Jack.



This is exactly what I hope to do with our family of 4 in late October. Do you have any strategies to share? Was it already packed when you made your way into the hub area or were most still on the parade route? I'm just trying to get an idea of what to expect as heavy crowds freak me out, but I do know what I'm getting myself into!! I think I'm more terrified of getting out of the hub area afterwards..lol


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Chisoxcollector said:


> When did the princes stop meeting with the princesses at Princess Fairytale Hall?





Best Aunt said:


> I wasn't aware that the princes ever met with the princesses at Princess Fairytale Hall.
> 
> Anyway, the princes were not at Princess Fairytale Hall at last year's MNSSHP.



2013 was the last year the princes were at MNSSHP. They're still at MVMCP


----------



## senadler

We attended the party on Friday 9/27 and agree the party was packed. We were two adult women, my DSD and myself, and while we really enjoyed it, I don't know that I would recommend it for most.  We were not interested in candy or character meets.  We just wanted to ride some rides, see the fireworks, and watch the parade.  We entered the park around 4:30, there were no lines getting in, and we went right to Cruella's to check in.  I was amazed by how empty the park was between then and 6, but that would definitely change.  We had FP+ for BTMRR, and then did under the sea because she loves Ariel so we had to fit that in.  We used our FP+ for JC, and then went to Skipper's Canteen for our 6:15 ADR.  We just had a couple apps and drinks since we were doing Cruella's later.

When we left Skippers around 7:30 the park was just packed.  We went to POC and it showed a 25 minute wait, but we waited around 10.  Decided to do small world to kill time before the hocus pocus show.  Watched most of the show and then went to HM.  The wait time was listed at 40 minutes I think, but waited just over 10.  Then did People Mover.  At this point it was 9:30 so we headed to Cruella's.  I know there were some very bad reviews of this experience, but we thought it was totally worth it.  Food was average, but we were able to find some items we enjoyed.  It was also not crowed at all, allowed us to sit and enjoy a drink (or two), and come and go as we pleased.  Cruella was also amazing.  She moved around the space and was very entertaining.  This was a much different experience than what was described in the early reviews.  If you are going to the party with adults only I think this is really a great add on.

We went out to watch the fireworks, and headed back to Cruella's.  We sat inside the first time we stopped in, but this time we were able to get a table on the patio right along the railing.  We ended up staying and watching the parade from there.  We were able to clearly see the headless horseman as well as all the floats as they came by.

Overall we really enjoyed the party, but we go to Disney fairly often and are not really concerned about how much we get done.  We liked the new fireworks show, while not better at least it is different for those that have been coming for many years.  I think the new parade floats were an improvement as well.  But, if we had been there with our kids, this would not have been a good experience.  The party is just packed, every candy line we saw was very long, and so were lines for characters or pictures.


----------



## Wishfuiiy

lvcourtneyy said:


> 2013 was the last year the princes were at MNSSHP. They're still at MVMCP



But Ariel meets in her green dress with Eric near the grotto.


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Wishfuiiy said:


> But Ariel meets in her green dress with Eric near the grotto.



True. I was responding specifically about the ones in PFT


----------



## MommaBerd

golex said:


> Undercover Tourist now showing all of the following dates sold out for them (still available from Disney for now):
> 10/6
> 10/8
> 10/10
> 10/11
> 10/24
> 
> Safe to assume this indicates high popularity and not delay buying tickets for one of these dates if you were holding off.



My theory is that based on the popularity of the party pass, and how many people are taking advantage of it, they made the decision to reduce the number of tickets to be sold for the future party nights.* Despite many thoughts to the contrary on this site, I don’t believe that WDW wants to pack the park to such a degree that their Guests are miserable. It results in a lot of negative word-of-mouth and time and effort spent on Guest recovery. But this is only my opinion.

There were reports that “due to slower than expected ticket sales,” they had set up kiosks in the monorail resorts (and maybe others?) to sell tickets. I didn’t think that explanation matched up with what was being reported here. BUT if true, there’s nothing like scarcity (whether real or not) to drive sales, especially in this FOMO culture. It definitely motivated me and my party (10 total) to pull the trigger on purchasing our tickets. I was hoping to wait until closer to see more accurate weather reports, but the party is a must-do (promised birthday celebration for nephew turning 6) and so we purchased Sunday night.

ETA: And so they are reducing the availability to 3rd party vendors vs. themselves, which only makes sense.


----------



## ChiefM

Going to Disney this month!!!

Our party night is on the 21st, got my fingers crossed that it does not sell out. I expect it to be busy but hoping that it's not overwhelming! My son got his first haircut at Disney World and this will be his first trick or treat!


----------



## RachaelA

MommaBerd said:


> My theory is that based on the popularity of the party pass, and how many people are taking advantage of it, they made the decision to reduce the number of tickets to be sold for the future party nights. Despite many thoughts to the contrary on this site, I don’t believe that WDW wants to pack the park to such a degree that their Guests are miserable. It results in a lot of negative word-of-mouth and time and effort spent on Guest recovery. But this is only my opinion.


This is my hope too. Maybe it’s wishful thinking, but it’d be the smart idea on Disney’s part.


----------



## HollyMD

We leave Saturday and going to the party 10/8! Although I know it will be crowded and that will cause a lot of downtime holding spots for parade(we bit the bullet and got plaza garden party for FW) as well as lines, we are hoping to make the best of it and still have a good time!


----------



## TioAdis78

Hi, went to the party Last sunday (the 22nd) and decided to wait until after our vacation was over to write a report with the Disney blues fully set in and a clearer mind.
Basically, it was ok, but wouldn't do it again. Out of the whole week, it was by far the most crowded park visit of All, with impossibly congested walkways for a double stroller, and longish lines on the main attractions, which we weren't really there for.
Once we got our bearings, we manage to do what we wanted, The fantasy land rides, The candy stops, and the Last show. We aren't fans of staking out spots for parades or fireworks, so we saw those from afar while on the move. Ultimately we had fun, The Last Hocus Pocus show was pretty great, and the candy's been going strong for days after we got back.
It was a fine Experience to do once, we didn't really regret it, but we have scrapped it from our 2020 september plans completely.


----------



## katherine52478

Here are some pics of the party crowds that I took on Sunday, 9/29:

Entrance at 5:42 pm


View down Main Street from the Hub at 10:44 pm:



Cruella’s at 11 pm (she is behind the pole):


----------



## mckennarose

Quick question:
I know that masks of any sort are not allowed, but I'm double checking if painting your whole face is allowed.  I have a family member asking and I can't remember.  I'm sure I've seen people with face paint, but I don't know about the entire face painted.
TIA!!


----------



## ChiefM

Great experience for the first time my son will trick or treat. I am thinking it may be a one and done for us too, especially if it is overcrowded and crazy. This we be our second trip down with fall decorations.
Our next trip will probibly be in 2021 for the 50th anniversary and after Thanksgiving so we can see the Christmas decorations.


----------



## okw19

Okay, so we went on 9/27 which was a sold out night. I had never been to MNSSHP before and was nervous about crowds. Once we saw that it was sold out, we decided to take our time getting over there instead of arriving at 3:45.

Valet parked at Contemporary around 3:45/4:00
Ate dinner at Contempo Cafe
Walked over to MK, bit of congestion getting wristbands
We took photos in the bypass at 4:55, walked to Starbucks
Starbucks drink was in hand at 5:14
Leisurely walked to Tomorrowland and looked at costumes
Got in line for Stitch around 5:25, we were the first group
While 2 of us waited, the other two went to ride Buzz
Swapped and did TTA around 6:05
They let us inside at 6:33 and stitch came out at 6:42
We were done around 6:45 and went directly to Space Mountain, 20 minute wait but was posted higher -btw this was awesome!!!
Rode Mad Tea Party
7:45 we were through interactive queue at HM and were waiting to be let in foyer
Grabbed a front row spot for first parade in Frontierland around 8:15
Right in front of the Trading post, beside walkway to Adventureland
2 of us ran to get waffle sundaes at Sleepy hollow and brought them back to enjoy
ToT at CBJ before parade
LOVE LOVE LOVED Boo to You!!
As soon as the parade finished we cut through to an empty Adventureland and found front row hub grass seats on Casey's side for the fireworks
Fireworks were good, love the perimeter bursts but overall didnt like the projections and show
After that we did POTC with no wait and hit the Jungle Cruise ToT trail with no wait
Grabbed a monorail and were walking through Grand Canyon Concourse at 11:11

Yes, it was crowded. BUT we made a top 3 priority list and knew going in that it would be crowded. We got a ton done and all had a good time! I'm not disappointed at all.


----------



## DYNSC

mckennarose said:


> Quick question:
> I know that masks of any sort are not allowed, but I'm double checking if painting your whole face is allowed.  I have a family member asking and I can't remember.  I'm sure I've seen people with face paint, but I don't know about the entire face painted.
> TIA!!


I’ve gone every year & going tonight. We’ve always been able to paint whole face  on adults ( went as Jack Skellington several time)the other day before party time we saw whole group painted as skeletons from coco so this year its still allowed.


----------



## sandlsmom

Anyone know why Undercover Tourist was never selling tickets for the 10/29 party?  I’m curious if it’s getting close to selling out!  Seriously thinking about switching to the 11/1 party even though it’s a Friday.


----------



## lovethattink

We avoided the hub the entire night on Sunday and it didn't feel as crowded as the Tues Sept 17 party where we did the show, parade and fireworks.

Tonight we are going on rides and tot during parade. Jack Sparrow is on our to do list too. We aren't arriving until after 6pm. 

We've noticed that it's best to skip tot at the beginning of the party. Those lines are crazy long between 7pm and 8pm.  




cakebaker said:


> We just said that the party is great if you just sit down and don’t try and do anything. We sat thru 1 hocus  pocus show, inched up afterwards to the street in front of the stage now, sat through another show and waiting for the parade. Then we’ll watch the fireworks and work our way up to the front so my grandson can actually see the next show. Then maybe at that point we’ll have a little time to run him through a few tot lines.



Hope you got to see fireworks and that next show. 




garthbarth1 said:


> Totally random question...I'll post my review when I'm home (Tues) but did anyone who went tonight (Sunday) get a White Twix? Its the ONE candy I wanted to try from previous reports and DH and I got TONS of candy and not one! I'm wondering if they weren't handed out then? I saw a random one laying on the floor of Country Bears..I was tempted, but I didn't! lol...



These are my favorite!! I see someone already answered where they are.


----------



## melissa723

okw19 said:


> Okay, so we went on 9/27 which was a sold out night. I had never been to MNSSHP before and was nervous about crowds. Once we saw that it was sold out, we decided to take our time getting over there instead of arriving at 3:45.
> 
> Valet parked at Contemporary around 3:45/4:00
> Ate dinner at Contempo Cafe
> Walked over to MK, bit of congestion getting wristbands
> We took photos in the bypass at 4:55, walked to Starbucks
> Starbucks drink was in hand at 5:14
> Leisurely walked to Tomorrowland and looked at costumes
> Got in line for Stitch around 5:25, we were the first group
> While 2 of us waited, the other two went to ride Buzz
> Swapped and did TTA around 6:05
> They let us inside at 6:33 and stitch came out at 6:42
> We were done around 6:45 and went directly to Space Mountain, 20 minute wait but was posted higher -btw this was awesome!!!
> Rode Mad Tea Party
> 7:45 we were through interactive queue at HM and were waiting to be let in foyer
> Grabbed a front row spot for first parade in Frontierland around 8:15
> Right in front of the Trading post, beside walkway to Adventureland
> 2 of us ran to get waffle sundaes at Sleepy hollow and brought them back to enjoy
> ToT at CBJ before parade
> LOVE LOVE LOVED Boo to You!!
> As soon as the parade finished we cut through to an empty Adventureland and found front row hub grass seats on Casey's side for the fireworks
> Fireworks were good, love the perimeter bursts but overall didnt like the projections and show
> After that we did POTC with no wait and hit the Jungle Cruise ToT trail with no wait
> Grabbed a monorail and were walking through Grand Canyon Concourse at 11:11
> 
> Yes, it was crowded. BUT we made a top 3 priority list and knew going in that it would be crowded. We got a ton done and all had a good time! I'm not disappointed at all.



I've been to the party several times, but never to a sold out party, so erring on the side of caution for our 10/15 party, I think I'm going to steal your itinerary because we seem to have the same interests! All we really want to do is see Stitch, ride SM, HM and PoTC and of course see the parade, fireworks and HP show, and your itinerary makes me feel loads better given the fact that you did all of this during a sold out party. I'll keep you posted on whether or not it worked out for us!


----------



## MIAMouseketeer

So I have tried searching this thread, but haven't seen much recent feedback. Has anyone on here gone to the Cruella Party in recent weeks? We are booked for 10/15 and wondering if it's worth it


----------



## sherlockmiles

MIAMouseketeer said:


> So I have tried searching this thread, but haven't seen much recent feedback. Has anyone on here gone to the Cruella Party in recent weeks? We are booked for 10/15 and wondering if it's worth it



For us it was worth it.
We had an earlier afternoon lunch and then relied on the party for savory and sweet foods.
We needed the sit down/rest time - this gave us the opportunity.
We each had 4 alcohol drinks over the course of the night. Would have liked 1 more.
Had perfect seats/view of the parade at the end of Main St without being crowded.
It was nice to be able to pop in and out.

Not a lot of savory food choices, but enough for us - We rarely have TS during our WDW trips.
Minimal interaction with Cruella - enough to get some pics.


----------



## senadler

MIAMouseketeer said:


> So I have tried searching this thread, but haven't seen much recent feedback. Has anyone on here gone to the Cruella Party in recent weeks? We are booked for 10/15 and wondering if it's worth it


I mentioned it briefly in my summary post earlier.  While it was worth for us (2 adults), I would not have done this with the kids.  The food was okay, but since we did only apps earlier it worked for us.  We also probably had 4 or 5 drinks each during the evening.  I thought Cruella was great.  We are not really ones to interact with characters, which she read and just briefly spoke with us.  But she was very animated with some other groups, especially anyone who had a dalmatian.  It was fun to watch her work the room.  Also, for a sold out party that was extremely crowded, I found Cruella's to be only about half full at any given time.  We were inside our first trip in since the patio was full, but we were able to get a great table outside after the fireworks.  I also wanted to mention that we arrived just after 9:30, and it appeared that some people had been there for while, so they may have allowed people in a little early.  As a party of adults that is not interested in cramming a ton into our party time I really enjoyed this event.


----------



## scullylam

Chisoxcollector said:


> Yeah, for some reason I thought they met with their princes during both parties.  But Tiana and Rapunzel were solo, and when I asked the attendant she said they never meet with their princes.



Way back when in early 2010s the princes did appear with the princesses but that was long before the Fairytale Hall was built.  They use to be on Main Street with Mickey.  My neice at the time was 3-4 and I still remember she was grossed out that Prince Charming kissed her hand. xD


----------



## glamdring269

Hey all I have a couple of questions.

- Would you prefer a Sunday or Tuesday party? (10/6 or 10/8) --- It's probably splitting hairs since both will likely sell out. I was going to wait a little longer for a better eye on the weather forecast but at this point I will probably just do Sunday.

- Regarding Cruella's, I see that they do sell alcohol at that event. Do you have to stay in Tony's or will they let you take it out?


----------



## sherlockmiles

glamdring269 said:


> Hey all I have a couple of questions.
> 
> - Would you prefer a Sunday or Tuesday party? (10/6 or 10/8) --- It's probably splitting hairs since both will likely sell out. I was going to wait a little longer for a better eye on the weather forecast but at this point I will probably just do Sunday.
> 
> - Regarding Cruella's, I see that they do sell alcohol at that event. Do you have to stay in Tony's or will they let you take it out?


It's included - not additional $$.  You cannot take it away from Tony's [it can be on the porch at the tables]


----------



## sanibellife

Went to our very first party ever on 9/27!  We had a great time but not sure we would do it again.  I don’t know if this party was sold out or not.  Have heard it was and then that it was not.  All I know is it was extremely crowded.  We ham a great dinner at Narcoossee took the boat over around 6:45.  Entrance lines were quick and we were in the park right around 7:00.  Walkways packed with people, ToT lines so long, meet and greet lines long.  Ride times were not unbearable but just a lot of people to maneuver around and long lines at concessions too.  Our thought was why spend $80 to wait in lines to get candy.  I can spend $80 at Target if I want candy!  We did lots of rides, the fireworks and the 2nd parade.  We left a little early to miss the mass exit.  I think we left around 11:30/11:40.  Took the ferry to Poly and it was no problem.  Waited 10 minutes and got on first ferry! We thought the fireworks and projections were AMAZING!  Now we have no other mnsshp to compare it to but we absolutely loved it! We got to the hub around 9:55 and had incredible view of fireworks.  Tons of people but we could see Jack, the castle and all the fireworks!  We went to buzz right after fireworks then got a treat and walked down main street to find a spot for parade.  Didn’t have first row curb but we sat in a little stairwell to relax before the parade and had 2nd row view no problem at all.  Waited maybe 10-15 minutes until parade start.  Headless horseman was so cool! It was a nice night and we were glad we got to see the park decorated for fall and Halloween!


----------



## lovethattink

We left the park tonight at 9pm. I feel we got a lot done in 2 hours.

1. Got our bags and most importantly,  my white chocolate Twix. 
2. Grave Digger Meet and Greet
3. Hitch hiking ghosts photopass
4. Horseshoe Jamboree tot
5. Country Bear tot
6. Splash Toy
7. Big Thunder Tot
8. Rode potc and got chocolate gold coins at exit
9. Tortuga Tavern Tot
10. Jungle Cruise tot
11. Carousel of Progress tot
12. People Mover
11. Re-visited carousel of Progress tot. (We love applesauce)
12. Got the pumpkin milkshake at Auntie Gravitys
13. Cosmic Rays tot
14. SOTMK card
15. Exited to ferry
16. Watched the water pageant from the ferry.


----------



## jenhelgren

okw19 said:


> We were done around 6:45 and went directly to Space Mountain, 20 minute wait but was posted higher -btw this was awesome!!!



were the lights off already at Space at 6:45? 


okw19 said:


> Grabbed a front row spot for first parade in Frontierland around 8:15
> Right in front of the Trading post, beside walkway to Adventureland



We hope to sit somewhere near that area? Was it already filling up at 8:15 or could we wait a little longer and find front row spot?


okw19 said:


> soon as the parade finished we cut through to an empty Adventureland and found front row hub grass seats on Casey's side for the fireworks
> Fireworks were good, love the perimeter bursts but overall didnt like the projections and show



Could you see Jack from Casey's grass? I am trying to decide where to try to squeeze in!!


----------



## MarBee

Has anyone reported issues with packing all of the Halloween party candy in their carry ons?  I remember at one point TSA at MCO was checking each individual piece and lines were ridiculous.  Leaving at 4 am and deciding where to pack my giant haul...


----------



## Dispro1

trishadono said:


> So I emailed dss and moved our cl fp’s for Friday 10/11. They were able to do it so now we have our last at 7p and will promptly leave HS for mnsshp.  I had to drop our Cruella for 10/10 and not move it because my bestie @Dispro1  and family will be there so we’d rather be with them.
> 
> I’ll miss the pampering but wandering with a group will be fun! Also we’ll have far more time!
> 
> Thx to the person who asked me if I had enough time, I thought about it and found a better way. Thx



It’s going to be SO MUCH FUN!!!  I can’t wait!!  I’m so glad you switched nights!


----------



## garthbarth1

MarBee said:


> Has anyone reported issues with packing all of the Halloween party candy in their carry ons?  I remember at one point TSA at MCO was checking each individual piece and lines were ridiculous.  Leaving at 4 am and deciding where to pack my giant haul...


Flew home with 10 pounds of candy in a carryon today with no issues


----------



## jenhelgren

What time does Main St bakery close on party nights? We wanted to grab a few cinnamon rolls and cupcakes for breakfast on the way out if they stay open for awhile


----------



## Stratus22

MIAMouseketeer said:


> So I have tried searching this thread, but haven't seen much recent feedback. Has anyone on here gone to the Cruella Party in recent weeks? We are booked for 10/15 and wondering if it's worth it


The Food was alright. What I didn't like about this party vs the Tony's Christmas Party was during the Parade, No one was looking at Wrist Bands and people came into the roped off area anyway who didn't pay to be there. We were just about crushed out of our spot so we weren't happy about that.


----------



## MarBee

So we went tonight and am glad I did.  We didn’t really attempt to do many rides as the posted wait times were pretty long, but we did Little Mermaid (my daughter’s costume was Ariel so it was a must do), POTC (cool interactions), People Mover (just to rest our feet), and Monsters Inc.  We only did the Jack Sparrow meet and greet.  We did the parade, fireworks, and trick or treated. 
When I write down the events of the night it does not seem much at all.  We are usually go-go-go at the parks.  However, overall I am leaving pretty exhilarated!  My kids just had those magical Disney reactions to everything and said it was the best!  Don’t get me wrong, it was definitely overcrowded- buuuut I’m leaving really happy that when went again this year after swearing off future parties after last year.
Magical Express is picking us up at 3:45, and I’m headed right to work after my plane lands.  But I’m still so excited that I can sleep


----------



## trishadono

Dispro1 said:


> Sorry about all those replies!  My phone kept glitching so I had no idea it would post them all


Omg too funny! 

I need to see what magic shot I need? Hmmm and what a treats to try.


----------



## Carolyn Louise

Has anyone had any experience with what the ride wait times are like for 7DMT during the party?

Also aside from the candy, can you tell me what some specialty food items there are for the party and where to find them?


----------



## sherlockmiles

Carolyn Louise said:


> Has anyone had any experience with what the ride wait times are like for 7DMT during the party?
> 
> Also aside from the candy, can you tell me what some specialty food items there are for the party and where to find them?


See Page 1


----------



## Best Aunt

jenhelgren said:


> What time does Main St bakery close on party nights? We wanted to grab a few cinnamon rolls and cupcakes for breakfast on the way out if they stay open for awhile



For the first MNSSHP, I glanced at Main Street Bakery as I left the park.  I considered going in to get a cupcake but I was too tired.  It looked like it was still open, but I didn't attempt it.  I know I got to the Minnie Van bus slot at 11:40, so I guess I walked by the bakery around 11:35.


----------



## lovethattink

The pumpkin milkshake is really good.  Really sweet, but really good.


----------



## qwerty2k

Maybe a stupid question but...I’ve got tickets and got sent physical cards. Can I link them to my magic band before I go? If so how?


----------



## garthbarth1

qwerty2k said:


> Maybe a stupid question but...I’ve got tickets and got sent physical cards. Can I link them to my magic band before I go? If so how?


They may be linked already! I got the same and when I look in my app under Tickets, they showed up. They did not show up under my daily plans though...


----------



## qwerty2k

garthbarth1 said:


> They may be linked already! I got the same and when I look in my app under Tickets, they showed up. They did not show up under my daily plans though...


Unfortunately not as I bought them from a site here in the U.K. (maybe should have said that sorry!)


----------



## GADisneyDad14

qwerty2k said:


> Unfortunately not as I bought them from a site here in the U.K. (maybe should have said that sorry!)



While logged in on the Disney website, click My Disney Experience —>  My Plans, then hover over Park Tickets then the blue Link Tickets box that pops up.  Follow the instructions to enter your info from the cards and anything it asks on subsequent screens.  Should be good to go after that!


----------



## sheila14

When I flew home, I had multiple bags in my carry on along with 2 apples and was informed to pull it all out and place in a bin.


----------



## Goofy'sPal

Going Oct 17 and 21 to MNSSHP and cant wait


----------



## sanibellife

We were at the 9/27 party and I believe seven dwarfs mine train was about a 30-35 minute wait for us.  That was around 9:00 pm.  Maybe a little after 9:00.


----------



## lovethattink

Some observations my dh and made while walking around last night. 

-tot at Country Bears. Strollers and wheelchairs are guided to the far left. There are 2 lines to the right for walkers. Once you get inside the theatre,  the stroller and wheelchair line moves steadily. But the other 2 lines take turns and causes some back up.

-Been to several parties this year. If you're going to skip a tot line,  the one beside Big Thunder is the one to skip. Each time we got either  1, 2, or 3 pieces of candy where other lines were giving a handful.

-POTC hands out chocolate gold coins at the exit of the ride in the store. However, for wheelchair parties, you'll miss this taking the elevator. Since the elevator exits outside.

-For most tot lines, there is a left and a right side.  Most people seem to choose right.  Making the left move faster. 

- The last couple parties, the tot lines were HUGE, especially between 7pm and 8:30. Even though they are large, they move fast.  There is a ton of walking through the lines.

-often at 9pm, there are front row parade spots available near the disability section that's located in front of Guest Services.


----------



## MonaMN

jenhelgren said:


> This is exactly what I hope to do with our family of 4 in late October. Do you have any strategies to share? Was it already packed when you made your way into the hub area or were most still on the parade route? I'm just trying to get an idea of what to expect as heavy crowds freak me out, but I do know what I'm getting myself into!! I think I'm more terrified of getting out of the hub area afterwards..lol


We watched the parade right near the walkway so we could cut through quickly. Stopped at the restroom, then headed to the hub.  It was busy but not jam packed since the parade had just gone through and was still on Main Street.  I kind of wished we’d gotten closer to Tomorrowland since that is where we were headed next, but when we saw the great spot right by the railing (so no people in our view of the castle and stage - just one light to look around), we didn’t want to test our luck.  So fighting the crowds after fireworks was a little frustrating (scooters and giant strollers everywhere), but we got through and made it to Stitch - we were just by the doorway but the line moved pretty quickly, so we probably only waited 15 minutes.


----------



## LadyRayado

We usually watch the 2nd parade from Frontierland and grab a spot 20-30 minutes before. I've read with very crowded parties this year, that the 2nd parade is just as crowded as the first? If we want to be on the Adventureland side so we can hit POTC after the parade, what time do you think we should look for a parade spot?


----------



## Carolyn Louise

sanibellife said:


> We were at the 9/27 party and I believe seven dwarfs mine train was about a 30-35 minute wait for us.  That was around 9:00 pm.  Maybe a little after 9:00.



Thank you!


----------



## mckennarose

Carolyn Louise said:


> Thank you!


I can't comment on this year's party, but for last year we had about a 30 minute wait for 7DMT around 7pm-ish.  This year we did one party on August 30th and tried to ride after the fireworks show and the wait was 45 minutes.  We are going again next week and I already have a FP for 5pm.  We probably won't ride a second time that night.


----------



## Cluelyss

jenhelgren said:


> What time does Main St bakery close on party nights? We wanted to grab a few cinnamon rolls and cupcakes for breakfast on the way out if they stay open for awhile


Not sure what time it officially closes, but we’ve killed time in there waiting for the masses to exit on several party nights.


----------



## AquaDame

We're headed to the party this Sunday... what time have people been snagging their fireworks spots? I'm thinking of trying what someone else mentioned and get situated for the parade in Frontierland for the first one an hour or so beforehand and then shooting as far into the hub as I can get afterwards but maybe its better to just park it early for fireworks and do the later parade? Since it's a new show, I think my priority is seeing that with a better view if possible.


----------



## MonaMN

On Sunday 9/29 (sold out), I got a spot for the first parade in Frontierland about an hour ahead of time while DH/DD went to BTMR.  Then we went to the Hub right after parade and waited for fireworks.  Lots of waiting... but the second parade still looked pretty busy on Main Street when we were leaving later (we left just before the parade made it there and it was plenty crowded).


----------



## golex

Carolyn Louise said:


> Thank you!



Happened to have the info handy if this helps too:


----------



## HollyMD

For those that have already done the plaza garden party this year, did they allow to to check in early or hold it to the 8:45? Also, did the whole party have to check in at the same time, or could 2 of us go at one time and then the last go a bit later?


----------



## Carolyn Louise

golex said:


> Happened to have the info handy if this helps too:



Darn military time!  Just kidding, thank you for this! Looks like 8pm might be a sweet spot without waiting til the end of the night.


----------



## Carolyn Louise

Ok please critique my touring plan for Friday Oct 11th!  Note that this is all about the rides and specialty food items...we are both big foodies and it's a short weekend trip so that's what we've chosen to prioritize.

Main Street (4 to 6pm)
Get in line for Jack and Sally or Mickey?
Shop at Emporium
Amuck cupcake at Main St Bakery
Jack and Sally pushcake pops at carts near castle (on way to Liberty Square)

Liberty Square (6 to 7)
Meet the Gravediggers (depending on wait)
Christmas shop
Chocolate waffle Mickey sundae and Headless Horseman cheesecake at Sleepy Hollow
Constance's For Better or Worse cake at popcorn cart

Adventureland 
Breeze through, not much I want to do here--possibly Pirates if time allows

Frontierland (7:30ish to 8:30)
Ride BTMR
Cadaver Dans show
Look for exclusive pins at Frontier Trading Post

Fantasyland (8:30 to 10:30)
Ride Haunted Mansion (on the way), 7DMT and Mad Tea Party
Ride Peter Pans Flight, Small World, Barnstormer etc if time allows
Try to time 7DMT during fireworks?
Maleficent dessert at Storybook Treats

Tomorrowland (10:30 to 12)
Ride Space Mountain
Get some candy
Backtrack to ride 7DMT or BTMR again if we're not too tired

Keeping in mind that the fireworks and parades are not a big priority...we may watch parts of them when/where the opportunity comes up.


----------



## Cluelyss

Carolyn Louise said:


> Ok please critique my touring plan for Friday Oct 11th!  Note that this is all about the rides and specialty food items...we are both big foodies and it's a short weekend trip so that's what we've chosen to prioritize.
> 
> Main Street (4 to 6pm)
> Get in line for Jack and Sally or Mickey?
> Shop at Emporium
> Amuck cupcake at Main St Bakery
> Jack and Sally pushcake pops at carts near castle (on way to Liberty Square)
> 
> Liberty Square (6 to 7)
> Meet the Gravediggers (depending on wait)
> Christmas shop
> Chocolate waffle Mickey sundae and Headless Horseman cheesecake at Sleepy Hollow
> Constance's For Better or Worse cake at popcorn cart
> 
> Adventureland
> Breeze through, not much I want to do here--possibly Pirates if time allows
> 
> Frontierland (7:30ish to 8:30)
> Ride BTMR
> Cadaver Dans show
> Look for exclusive pins at Frontier Trading Post
> 
> Fantasyland (8:30 to 10:30)
> Ride Haunted Mansion (on the way), 7DMT and Mad Tea Party
> Ride Peter Pans Flight, Small World, Barnstormer etc if time allows
> Try to time 7DMT during fireworks?
> Maleficent dessert at Storybook Treats
> 
> Tomorrowland (10:30 to 12)
> Ride Space Mountain
> Get some candy
> Backtrack to ride 7DMT or BTMR again if we're not too tired
> 
> Keeping in mind that the fireworks and parades are not a big priority...we may watch parts of them when/where the opportunity comes up.


This all looks doable. If jack and Sally are a priority you need to head there right at 4, though, and may be in line until 6. The only other thing I’m questioning is whether or not the push pops are available before 7? I’m not sure - hopefully someone else can confirm. Have fun!


----------



## Carolyn Louise

Cluelyss said:


> This all looks doable. If jack and Sally are a priority you need to head there right at 4, though, and may be in line until 6. The only other thing I’m questioning is whether or not the push pops are available before 7? I’m not sure - hopefully someone else can confirm. Have fun!



Jack and Sally are not a super priority for me personally, probably not willing to wait 2 hours for them. Maybe Mickey would be shorter? And dang it, I didn’t think about what time the speciality food would be available! That might throw a wrench in the plan. Does anyone know?

ETA: Went to the first page and saw that some things are available all day including the Main Street Bakery treats. Maybe we’ll go to Frontierland first and get treats later in Liberty Square.


----------



## sherlockmiles

Carolyn Louise said:


> Ok please critique my touring plan for Friday Oct 11th!  Note that this is all about the rides and specialty food items...we are both big foodies and it's a short weekend trip so that's what we've chosen to prioritize.
> 
> Main Street (4 to 6pm)
> Get in line for Jack and Sally or Mickey?
> Shop at Emporium
> Amuck cupcake at Main St Bakery
> Jack and Sally pushcake pops at carts near castle (on way to Liberty Square)
> 
> Liberty Square (6 to 7)
> Meet the Gravediggers (depending on wait)
> Christmas shop
> Chocolate waffle Mickey sundae and Headless Horseman cheesecake at Sleepy Hollow
> Constance's For Better or Worse cake at popcorn cart
> 
> Adventureland
> Breeze through, not much I want to do here--possibly Pirates if time allows
> 
> Frontierland (7:30ish to 8:30)
> Ride BTMR
> Cadaver Dans show
> Look for exclusive pins at Frontier Trading Post
> 
> Fantasyland (8:30 to 10:30)
> Ride Haunted Mansion (on the way), 7DMT and Mad Tea Party
> Ride Peter Pans Flight, Small World, Barnstormer etc if time allows
> Try to time 7DMT during fireworks?
> Maleficent dessert at Storybook Treats
> 
> Tomorrowland (10:30 to 12)
> Ride Space Mountain
> Get some candy
> Backtrack to ride 7DMT or BTMR again if we're not too tired
> 
> Keeping in mind that the fireworks and parades are not a big priority...we may watch parts of them when/where the opportunity comes up.




I don't think any of the things you have between 6 and 7 are available until 7.


----------



## Best Aunt

Carolyn Louise said:


> Ok please critique my touring plan for Friday Oct 11th!  Note that this is all about the rides and specialty food items...we are both big foodies and it's a short weekend trip so that's what we've chosen to prioritize.



A few things to keep in mind:

The waits for food may be longer than you expect.  I waited a REALLY long time for the wedding cake at the first MNSSHP this year.  I did not get a cupcake this year, but last year I waited a really long time because the bakery is Starbucks; the people ahead of you may be getting drinks which take time to make.  It took a long time to get to the front of the line to place my order, and then I was waiting around a long time before they brought out my cupcake and the other dessert item I ordered.

Also, it is not always easy to find a place to eat the grab-and-go desserts.  The wedding cake would be hard to eat while walking.    It has a covered dome, but once you take the cover off it is just sitting on a plate.  I managed to get a seat on one of the two benches which are near that popcorn cart.  If I had not gotten that seat, I'm not sure how far I would have had to walk and that cake would have been melty.  And people have been reporting that Liberty Square, where the popcorn cart is, has been a mob scene lately.

At the first party last year, the bakery was not equipped to have the desserts "to go" which is stupid because there are no tables inside there.  I had a hard time carrying my desserts and not dropping them.  I hear that has changed.  There are tables on the sidewalk nearby, but you might not get a seat there.  And again, that is where the crowds are.

The wedding cake was really really really sweet.  I ate the whole piece myself, and did not want any more sugar that night.  And I have a huge sweet tooth.  I don't know if you are just planning to take a bite or two of each dessert.  If you are planning to eat all of each dessert -- even if you are splitting them with someone, that's an awful lot of sugar.  I seriously think it would make you sick to eat all of the desserts you mentioned (cupcake, 2 push pops, waffle sundae, cheesecake and wedding cake.)

P.S.  Make sure they give you a fork or spoon when you get the wedding cake.  At the first party, they forgot to put the utensils out until I asked.  They sent everybody before me off without any utensils.


----------



## Carolyn Louise

sherlockmiles said:


> I don't think any of the things you have between 6 and 7 are available until 7.



Yep I think you’re right and we’ll reverse the order a bit so it’s Adventureland -> Frontierland -> Liberty Square, hopefully catch the Cadaver Dans right when they start performing then move on.


----------



## RachaelA

we are DVC. Where are we supposed to get our bands in park at 2? 

Our plan is Jack and sally line up right then.   Will they band us in line there as early as 2?


----------



## sherlockmiles

RachaelA said:


> we are DVC. Where are we supposed to get our bands in park at 2?
> 
> Our plan is Jack and sally line up right then.   Will they band us in line there as early as 2?



They did at the 9/15 party.  They banded before they let you into the line.


----------



## mckennarose

Carolyn Louise said:


> And dang it, I didn’t think about what time the speciality food would be available! That might throw a wrench in the plan. Does anyone know?


I'm not sure which food items are available early but I wanted to comment that the official party start is 7 pm when they are available and also when the ride overlays start.  So if you wanted to see the live actors in Pirates, the special music and lights on teacups and the SM lighting change they won't happen early.  And Haunted Mansion is really fun at night with the ladies and the butler out front.  Don't miss them!


Best Aunt said:


> The waits for food may be longer than you expect.


This!  The lines for the popcorn buckets and other trinkets also get really long.


Best Aunt said:


> Also, it is not always easy to find a place to eat the grab-and-go desserts. The wedding cake would be hard to eat while walking


The family next to us waiting for the parade took that down time to sit and eat their cake.  I can't see how anyone would be able to juggle it while walking.


----------



## okw19

melissa723 said:


> I've been to the party several times, but never to a sold out party, so erring on the side of caution for our 10/15 party, I think I'm going to steal your itinerary because we seem to have the same interests! All we really want to do is see Stitch, ride SM, HM and PoTC and of course see the parade, fireworks and HP show, and your itinerary makes me feel loads better given the fact that you did all of this during a sold out party. I'll keep you posted on whether or not it worked out for us!


 Yes, please let me know!! I had a general timeline saved to my phone before hand and then this is the way things ended up working out! Having low expectations for a sold out party helped because I kept feeling so accomplished throughout the night when things were going smoothly!



jenhelgren said:


> were the lights off already at Space at 6:45?
> 
> 
> We hope to sit somewhere near that area? Was it already filling up at 8:15 or could we wait a little longer and find front row spot?
> 
> 
> Could you see Jack from Casey's grass? I am trying to decide where to try to squeeze in!!


We got in line at 6:45 so yes, by the time we boarded the lights were off. I wish I had taken better notes of times, just going by photos in my camera roll.

At 8:15 there were already a few groups in that area. It was a long wait, but taking turns going to do something helped. Also got to watch Cadaver Dans with a front row spot this way.

I could not see Jack from the Casey's grass. Being able to sit down while waiting for the fireworks and during the fireworks without people breathing down my neck was worth not seeing Jack, haha!


----------



## Carolyn Louise

Thanks everyone for the info about the food lines and when things start. Would it be wise to try to get in as many rides as possible between 6 and 7, excluding the ones that have special overlays? Will there be some with shorter lines then?


----------



## star04

TOT questions:

1--Are all of the TOT lines handing out the same candy?
2--Are some TOT lines more fun/interesting than others?
3--Can I get the non-chocolate treats (gummies, etc.) as well as regular treats, or do I need to get the special allergy bag?  I'm not a huge chocolate fan, and my family members will have plenty for all of us!


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

Just pulled the trigger 2 nights ago and purchased tickets for MNSSHP on 10/8.  I had to redo my dining and my FP+ but was able to move everything I had to later in the day so we can arrive later and stay till close. I was surprised I was able to move my Plaza ADR with plenty of times to choose from. Seeing all the parties still available makes me wonder if (hopefully) it wont be as crowded as the last one we attended in 2017. I swore off ever booking one again but my girls have me wrapped around their little finger so …...


----------



## jenhelgren

okw19 said:


> At 8:15 there were already a few groups in that area. It was a long wait, but taking turns going to do something helped. Also got to watch Cadaver Dans with a front row spot this way.


I didn't even think about being able to view the Cadaver Dan's while waiting for the parade. We haven't done a party in a few years but always missed them in the past. Do they perform in the same spots every night or roam some through Frontierland? I want to stay as close to the bypass as possible so we can take a bathroom break and get to the hub fairly efficiently!


----------



## DOrlo

I clearly have a different mind set than a lot of people on here. I went to my first ever party on Oct 1 and I also went to my last ever party  Oct 1st. The lines for everything were insane. I’ve been to magic kingdom 4 times on this vacation and the party lines were worse than any other of our visits. Basically just paid a lot of extra money to see a different parade, firework show and hocus Pocus show.  All from a distance, of course, because it was tough to get near anything.  I didn’t spend all of that money to just sit and save a spot all night, which is basically impossible with kids in tow.    I just don’t get why everyone pays so much on all of these up charges and don’t get a whole lot back for it.  I wish I had all your money to waste on mediocrity.  Oh well lesson learned, some things just aren’t for some people.


----------



## okw19

jenhelgren said:


> I didn't even think about being able to view the Cadaver Dan's while waiting for the parade. We haven't done a party in a few years but always missed them in the past. Do they perform in the same spots every night or roam some through Frontierland? I want to stay as close to the bypass as possible so we can take a bathroom break and get to the hub fairly efficiently!


 I believe we were right on the corner of the planter in front of the trading post. We sat kind of in front of the trash can so no one could get close behind us. They sang once directly in front of us and then crossed to the other side and sang. Then once more near us. They’re mic’d so you can hear them whenever they’re close-ish even if not directly in front Of you.
Also, I’d recommend grabbing your spot and taking turns going to the bathroom with kids while waiting for the parade. You’ll have plenty of time to kill. We did one ToT, had waffle sundaes from sleepy hollow, and did restroom while waiting for parade.


----------



## mckennarose

jenhelgren said:


> I didn't even think about being able to view the Cadaver Dan's while waiting for the parade. We haven't done a party in a few years but always missed them in the past. Do they perform in the same spots every night or roam some through Frontierland? I want to stay as close to the bypass as possible so we can take a bathroom break and get to the hub fairly efficiently!


The times that I've seen them they've been between Frontier Trading Post and the Diamond Horseshoe, so right near the pass to Adventureland.  It's funny because you can hear them through some of the speakers in the area and then you just have to look around for them, lol!  I don't know if they roam, or how far they roam.


----------



## Ashmishgab

DOrlo said:


> I clearly have a different mind set than a lot of people on here. I went to my first ever party on Oct 1 and I also went to my last ever party  Oct 1st. The lines for everything were insane. I’ve been to magic kingdom 4 times on this vacation and the party lines were worse than any other of our visits. Basically just paid a lot of extra money to see a different parade, firework show and hocus Pocus show.  All from a distance, of course, because it was tough to get near anything.  I didn’t spend all of that money to just sit and save a spot all night, which is basically impossible with kids in tow.    I just don’t get why everyone pays so much on all of these up charges and don’t get a whole lot back for it.  I wish I had all your money to waste on mediocrity.  Oh well lesson learned, some things just aren’t for some people.


I agree some things just aren’t for some people. I also think perception is in the eye of the beholder. We will be going with two kids. Our first few parties we had just one at the time. Even with the crowds we fully enjoy ourselves. I’m sorry you didn’t get the experience you were hoping for. It’s a shame you felt the need to criticize others for enjoying something you couldn’t.


----------



## mckennarose

DOrlo said:


> I clearly have a different mind set than a lot of people on here. I went to my first ever party on Oct 1 and I also went to my last ever party Oct 1st.


I would say that no, you aren't of a different mindset than those of us on here who love MNSSHP.  The problems are that 1. Disney is overselling tickets, 2. your party date was sold out, and 3. there are the "party pass" people to deal with at the party so it's over-crowded.  To the point that there have been announcements at the parties asking for party pass people to voluntarily leave.  I don't think they expected the massive crowds they are currently experiencing.

I'm sorry that your experience was negative because MNSSHP is a really fun time under normal circumstances.  I would absolutely email Disney with your experience and disappointment.  Whatever they are doing this year is definitely not working and causing many first-timers to walk away in disgust....and a lot of party veteran feel the same.  They need to know what party goers think of this year.


----------



## Disneylovingmomof2

Best Aunt said:


> A few things to keep in mind:
> 
> The waits for food may be longer than you expect.  I waited a REALLY long time for the wedding cake at the first MNSSHP this year.  I did not get a cupcake this year, but last year I waited a really long time because the bakery is Starbucks; the people ahead of you may be getting drinks which take time to make.  It took a long time to get to the front of the line to place my order, and then I was waiting around a long time before they brought out my cupcake and the other dessert item I ordered.
> 
> Also, it is not always easy to find a place to eat the grab-and-go desserts.  The wedding cake would be hard to eat while walking.    It has a covered dome, but once you take the cover off it is just sitting on a plate.  I managed to get a seat on one of the two benches which are near that popcorn cart.  If I had not gotten that seat, I'm not sure how far I would have had to walk and that cake would have been melty.  And people have been reporting that Liberty Square, where the popcorn cart is, has been a mob scene lately.
> 
> At the first party last year, the bakery was not equipped to have the desserts "to go" which is stupid because there are no tables inside there.  I had a hard time carrying my desserts and not dropping them.  I hear that has changed.  There are tables on the sidewalk nearby, but you might not get a seat there.  And again, that is where the crowds are.
> 
> The wedding cake was really really really sweet.  I ate the whole piece myself, and did not want any more sugar that night.  And I have a huge sweet tooth.  I don't know if you are just planning to take a bite or two of each dessert.  If you are planning to eat all of each dessert -- even if you are splitting them with someone, that's an awful lot of sugar.  I seriously think it would make you sick to eat all of the desserts you mentioned (cupcake, 2 push pops, waffle sundae, cheesecake and wedding cake.)
> 
> P.S.  Make sure they give you a fork or spoon when you get the wedding cake.  At the first party, they forgot to put the utensils out until I asked.  They sent everybody before me off without any utensils.


What is the wedding cake and where do you get it?


----------



## Best Aunt

Disneylovingmomof2 said:


> What is the wedding cake and where do you get it?



I don’t know if we are allowed to post a link to this blogger
http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2019/...cake-at-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/


----------



## Disneylovingmomof2

Best Aunt said:


> I don’t know if we are allowed to post a link to this blogger
> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2019/...cake-at-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/


Thank you! I definitely need to try this.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

In the meantime, the first Thursday party has commenced.  While it is always difficult to make assessments from this alone, wait times don’t look all that bad at the moment.  Note, Space and Splash are down.


----------



## FoxC63

For those interested - the dates are wrong, not sure how to contact Jackie Gailey?



LINK


----------



## golex

HollyMD said:


> For those that have already done the plaza garden party this year, did they allow to to check in early or hold it to the 8:45? Also, did the whole party have to check in at the same time, or could 2 of us go at one time and then the last go a bit later?



I'm curious about this too - anyone know if you can get in earlier?


----------



## MonaMN

RachaelA said:


> we are DVC. Where are we supposed to get our bands in park at 2?
> 
> Our plan is Jack and sally line up right then.   Will they band us in line there as early as 2?


On Sunday, they had a special part of the park gates open, so you could also confirm there.


----------



## briggscreek

How long do the lines get for the haunted mansion and headless horsemen magic shots? Is there a best time to try for them?


----------



## sanibellife

Haunted mansion was about a 20 minute wait when we were there last Friday.  Wasn’t too bad.  We did not do the headless horseman magic shot so can't help with that one.


----------



## sanibellife

We did haunted mansion around 8:00 or 8:30 if that helps.


----------



## briggscreek

sanibellife said:


> Haunted mansion was about a 20 minute wait when we were there last Friday.  Wasn’t too bad.  We did not do the headless horseman magic shot so can't help with that one.



Thanks, that's not too bad!


----------



## aimes0105

I went to my first party tonight and had a great time! Here's a little rundown for those who might be interested, I'm in town for work so I didn't get done with that until 5pm and then headed straight to MK.
5:30 Entered park
Went through bypass for bag and treats
5:45 Splash with FP
6:10 HM (it wasn't important to me to do this during the party and the wait was posted at 10, basically walk on)
6:25-6:50 Chicken waffle from Sleepy Hollow
Country Bears ToT (walk through)
7:00 Pirates posted as 25, waited 10
7:30 BTMR
PP posted 30, waited 20
8:00 saw SM was 15, headed over
SM up to 30 when got to line, took 20
8:25 Buzz walk on
Monsters ToT no line, watched for a few minutes
Took long way to Frontierland behind Castle, did
Cosmic Ray's, Pinnochio's ToT walk throughs and Magic mirror frame photopass because there was no line
Walked up to parade spot at 9:10 at place where wooden walkway turns away from parade route toward BTMR, about four rows back but good enough view for me
Watched parade 9:15-9:30
BTMR walk on
Country Bear ToT
Looked through Christmas shop, 5 minutes
Got to hub shortly after parade left, street completely clear, took a spot in the street in front of the castle at 9:55
10:15-10:28 Fireworks
10:45 Hocus Pocus show
At this point I'd done everything I'd wanted to so I did a Main St photopass in the way out, took a few pictures and got to the buses before the end of the night crowd

All in all I did avoid the hub until fireworks time but compared to last night when I was in MK for HEA, not even close to as crowded on a whole in the park and I found an amazing fireworks spot 25 minutes in advance when 30-40 minutes before HEA the hub was already pretty full last night. (I know HEA isn't showing much this week and that added to crowds but just to compare finding a spot tonight was amazingly easy compared to last night)


----------



## Mikey15

GADisneyDad14 said:


> In the meantime, the first Thursday party has commenced.  While it is always difficult to make assessments from this alone, wait times don’t look all that bad at the moment.  Note, Space and Splash are down.



Had a good party Thursday! Saw everything we came to see, crowds weren’t bad (by MK standards), and most rides were walk on. Even “25min” Pirates. Didn’t make it back over to Mine Train after it reopened but posted times were 25-35mins the whole Party.


----------



## Cluelyss

Mikey15 said:


> Had a good party Thursday! Saw everything we came to see, crowds weren’t bad (by MK standards), and most rides were walk on. Even “25min” Pirates. Didn’t make it back over to Mine Train after it reopened but posted times were 25-35mins the whole Party.


We will be there next Thursday so hope we have the same luck!!! As MNSSHP veterans, we’re pretty good at zigging when others zag, and knowing what to expect of crowds on party nights, but all of the negative reports this year have me worried. Only 7 more days until I can report back!


----------



## mckennarose

Cluelyss said:


> We will be there next Thursday so hope we have the same luck!!! As MNSSHP veterans, we’re pretty good at zigging when others zag, and knowing what to expect of crowds on party nights, but all of the negative reports this year have me worried. Only 7 more days until I can report back!


That’s our party too and hoping for the same!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Not what y’all want to be reading but that Thursday/Friday party sequence over Columbus Day weekend is when we went last year.  Didn’t do the Thursday party but did the Friday party, which was several notches higher in price and no AP discount.  I’ve never met so many people around the resort raging mad at that Thursday party - crowds, etc.   Our Friday night party was fantastic and seemed to be totally opposite of what people described the night before.  We met several folks around the pool over the weekend who did the Thursday party that were all saying “never again.” 

And it was quite different than what we had experienced just two Fridays prior, where I was the one saying “never again!” 

Oh MNNSHP, how you toy with all of us!


----------



## dagored

10/8 will be our first MNNSHP. I expect crowds, I just hope it's not one and done for us.  Going in November for Mickey's Christmas Party.  If there are problems next Tuesday, maybe we can learn a new strategy for the Christmas party.


----------



## DisneySOS

We are heading to our first party on Sun 10/6. Can someone tell me more about the Monsters Inc. Party - are all the characters out at the same time or do they rotate?  I understand it's not a M&G, we are going dressed as them and want to get a chance to dance a bit with them that's all.  Figured it would be a fun thing to do.


----------



## sanibellife

I think the norm now is crowds for these parties.  I’m sure some will be slightly more crowded then Others but if you go in knowing it is going to be crowded, some wait time for rides, lines for treats and meet & greets etc all will be fine.  The days of uncrowded parties i think is long gone.  
Our party was very crowded but we still had a great time and enjoyed the atmosphere and all the people dressed up.  Figure out what your “must do’s” are and go from there.  Have fun everyone!


----------



## sanibellife

DisneySos,
There was a monsters dance party in Tomorrowland when we were there.  It was the cutest thing ever!  My kids are adults and they just thought it was so cute!  It was between space mountain and buzz ride, or somewhere in that area.  Mike, Sully, Boo and I think another character too.  There was a Dj and the kids and parents were having a great time.


----------



## MIAMouseketeer

What time does Mickey switch to Vampire Mickey in Town Square?


----------



## Neverbeast

sanibellife said:


> DisneySos,
> Mike, Sully, Boo and I think another character too.  There was a Dj and the kids and parents were having a great time.


Any chance it was the big furry orange guy with the sock on his back? (George Sanderson- no relation to the Hocus Pocus sisters)


----------



## MonaMN

Neverbeast said:


> Any chance it was the big furry orange guy with the sock on his back? (George Sanderson- no relation to the Hocus Pocus sisters)


We saw George last Sunday - didn’t get up close but saw the sock.


----------



## rlessig

Back home now and wanted to report on our party. We were there last Tuesday 10/1, which was a sold out party. We had a great time and really managed the crowds well. I think this was mainly because we avoided Main St and the hub most of the night.
The fireworks and the Hocus Pocus show were not a priority for us.
This is a rundown of our night....

Arrived at MK about 3:20 and got in line to enter with the masses
Approx 3:45 gates opened. Got through tapstiles and received bracelets
Straight to Town Square to line up for Jack & Sally in line at 4:00 with approx 30 groups in front of us. Line continued to get long very quickly. About 4:30 the line started to move but went very slow. 5:00 i snapped a picture of the crowd in line behind us and the room looked full.
5:35 we got into the pre-meet room  
5:50 we were done our meet. Went to Firehouse for SOTMK cards and proceeded up the bypass for our first treats.
Stopped in Emporium to do some shopping.
Made our way to Adventureland. Mobile ordered from Aloha Isle and had a treat @ 6:20. 
Worked our way around to Frontierland and waited for Hitchhiking Ghost buckets near Pecos Bills.
@ 6:50 they started to sell them so we tagged teamed the lines and got the buckets and sipper.
We rode Splash Mt and hit the TOT spot there twice after the ride since there was no line
7:50 We backtracked and rode POTC with approx 15 minute wait.  
8:10 rode Magic Carpets and hit Jungle Cruise TOT
8:40 got our parade spot in Liberty Square 2nd row of people back. first parade ran a little late. 9:13 Headless Horseman rode by. 9:23 parade reached us. 

9:40 parade done and we headed straight to HM for ghost driver magic shot. (Ended up with someone else's photo when it showed up on our MM  so i still need to get that straightened out.)
9:52 in line for HM done ride @ 10:06
Hit Philharmagic treat trail then lined up to ride Peter Pan as fireworks were starting.
Approx 10:35 off Peter Pan  and hit Philharmagic TOT a second time.
Making our way to Tea Cups spotted Cruella roaming. Stopped in Cosmic Rays for water and hit TOT (no line)
10:49 in line for Tea Cups. 10:55 Done ride
Between 11:00 and 11:30 we managed to meet Donald and Daisy (No wait) Minnie (No wait) Rode barnstormer, hit Fantasyland train station TOT, and more shopping at Storybook Circus
11:30 checked 7Dwarfs line CM said 20 minute wait. Got in line behind about 5 groups and met them at 11:40 ( this was something we weren't even expecting to get to do so we were very happy) 
11:46 got in line for 7DMT  12:10 got on ride.
Slowly made our way out of the park and exited at approx 12:40
All in all we had a great time despite it being Sold out.  We hit 8 TOT locations and ended up with an entire large ziploc bag stuffed with candy. We managed to meet more characters then we expected to. We never made it to Tommorowland and never saw the Hub until the end of the night when final Hocus Pocus show was wrapping up.


----------



## MinnieSweetheart

FoxC63 said:


> Lastly, something fun for your little ones...
> 
> View attachment 437499
> 
> The “*Disney Bedtime Hotline*” is back and guests can use it anytime from now until *September 30, 2019*.
> 
> All you have to do is call 1-877-7-MICKEY or 1-877-764-2539 and you can hear a special bedtime message from one of seven Disney characters:
> 
> Mickey Mouse
> Anna and Elsa
> Spider-Man
> Jasmine
> Yoda
> Woody
> When you call in, you’ll be given a short set of instructions before being given prompts to determine who you’d like to hear from for your bedtime phone call.



Does this only work from Disney hotels?


----------



## Neverbeast

MonaMN said:


> We saw George last Sunday - didn’t get up close but saw the sock.


Yay! He’s one of my favorites.


----------



## FoxC63

MinnieSweetheart said:


> Does this only work from Disney hotels?



Valid until *September 30, 2019*. This is expired. It was available to anyone throughout the United States.


----------



## DOrlo

mckennarose said:


> I would say that no, you aren't of a different mindset than those of us on here who love MNSSHP.  The problems are that 1. Disney is overselling tickets, 2. your party date was sold out, and 3. there are the "party pass" people to deal with at the party so it's over-crowded.  To the point that there have been announcements at the parties asking for party pass people to voluntarily leave.  I don't think they expected the massive crowds they are currently experiencing.
> 
> I'm sorry that your experience was negative because MNSSHP is a really fun time under normal circumstances.  I would absolutely email Disney with your experience and disappointment.  Whatever they are doing this year is definitely not working and causing many first-timers to walk away in disgust....and a lot of party veteran feel the same.  They need to know what party goers think of this year.


I must also say I love this website and the wealth of information that it gives us all but websites like this also have a negative effect on crowds. For example, These websites say to go on tuesdays because it always a lighter crowd.  When too many people follow this advice then everyone goes on Tuesday and suddenly Tuesdays start selling out.  Disney is also to blame with different prices on different days. Oct 1 was $10-15 cheaper than oct 3 and 4. A large amount of people are here for the entire week so why would you pay the extra money for the Thursday when you can go on Tuesday and save money.


----------



## Skallywag Steph

DOrlo said:


> I must also say I love this website and the wealth of information that it gives us all but websites like this also have a negative effect on crowds. For example, These websites say to go on tuesdays because it always a lighter crowd.  When too many people follow this advice then everyone goes on Tuesday and suddenly Tuesdays start selling out.


I agree with this 100%. What Im having trouble with is why are there discussions about how low the overall disney crowds are right now but the parties are so crowded? Are people buying party tickets and using them as their MK day since you can get in at 4? I don't know what gives with these parties.


----------



## hereforthechurros

sheila14 said:


> When I flew home, I had multiple bags in my carry on along with 2 apples and was informed to pull it all out and place in a bin.


Same. I kept all of my candy in the same bag they gave out at WDW. They didn’t go through every piece but do need any food out of your luggage.


----------



## teach22180

hereforthechurros said:


> Same. I kept all of my candy in the same bag they gave out at WDW. They didn’t go through every piece but do need any food out of your luggage.


Can you pack food in the checked bags? I dont fly much so I don't know the rules.


----------



## hereforthechurros

sanibellife said:


> I think the norm now is crowds for these parties.  I’m sure some will be slightly more crowded then Others but if you go in knowing it is going to be crowded, some wait time for rides, lines for treats and meet & greets etc all will be fine.  The days of uncrowded parties i think is long gone.
> Our party was very crowded but we still had a great time and enjoyed the atmosphere a





teach22180 said:


> Can you pack food in the checked bags? I dont fly much so I don't know the rules.


Yes. If they need to check the food they’ll open your suitcase and leave a note from TSA saying they inspected your bag. But yes checking food is fine.


----------



## DOrlo

Skallywag Steph said:


> I agree with this 100%. What Im having trouble with is why are there discussions about how low the overall disney crowds are right now but the parties are so crowded? Are people buying party tickets and using them as their MK day since you can get in at 4? I don't know what gives with these parties.


I think as a whole, Disney isn’t crowded but there is a giant herd of people that are overwhelming a single park everyday.  Its as though we all made the exact same plans.  I continued with my morning plans because of my FPs but before we’d pick a park for the night we would check the wait times on MDE and you’d be able to see where the herd was for the night.  We were supposed to go to MK on Wednesday but the wait times looked unbearable so we went to HS instead because it was basically walk on for every ride. SDD was only about 15-20 minutes too. Wednesday everyone went to MK because it was one of the few nights it was open because of so many parties this week. Epcot was busy last night and tonight because MK had the parties and AK and HS and been almost empty the past few nights.


----------



## Mikey15

Skallywag Steph said:


> I agree with this 100%. What Im having trouble with is why are there discussions about how low the overall disney crowds are right now but the parties are so crowded? Are people buying party tickets and using them as their MK day since you can get in at 4? I don't know what gives with these parties.



Party season is interesting to plan around. My group enjoys the different nighttime shows (fireworks, Hocus Pocus) and the ride layering (Pirates actors, dark Space Mountain) so instead of a 6 day ticket we do 5 days plus a party. The party is our second MK day, albeit at a ~$100 cost instead of ~$15, but with some unique experiences. But that also means the Wednesday we go to MK (normal day for Fantasy parade and HEA) will be busy as fudge. That’s the planning tradeoff. 

All I can add is “crowded parties” must be a matter of perspective. 10/31 party was actually nice and quiet last year. 10/3 party this year went great and had nothing on the crowd after 5pm at Epcot tonight. Now that’s a crowd  but today’s the day that made sense to do it.


----------



## mckennarose

Skallywag Steph said:


> I agree with this 100%. What Im having trouble with is why are there discussions about how low the overall disney crowds are right now but the parties are so crowded? Are people buying party tickets and using them as their MK day since you can get in at 4? I don't know what gives with these parties.


I can only speak for my family, but we will use the party as our MK day.  Confession time: MK is NOT our favorite park and going to the party gives us a different experience and a full 8 hrs in the park.  But we won’t schedule another day for MK that is not a party day.  This is our 3rd WDW trip this year and the second during party season.  We did “regular” MK in the spring and that was plenty for us.  

Part of the overcrowding issue this year seems to be the party pass and with it a lot of unpredictability of crowds.  I would like to know if/how the new ticket kiosks impact the crowds and overselling.


----------



## Lyons Family

I must be out of the loop.

Can someone explain to me what a party pass is and how do you get one?

Ty


----------



## simnia

HollyMD said:


> For those that have already done the plaza garden party this year, did they allow to to check in early or hold it to the 8:45?



Also interested in this.


----------



## jina

When is a good time to go to the Deacendance dance party? It’s a big priority for DD9. Other priorities are overlays, fireworks, SotMK card, HP, cadaver dans and some TOT. Will see parade by walking up at last minute- don’t mind being a few rows back.


----------



## Ngwira

Went to 10/4 party and it was excellent. Low crowds and wait times.  Had a blast!


----------



## bananabean

Lyons Family said:


> I must be out of the loop.
> 
> Can someone explain to me what a party pass is and how do you get one?
> 
> Ty



I didn’t know either and had to look it up. This year they added what’s basically an annual pass for all the Halloween parties. For $300 you can go to every party (except 10/31). Based on the Disney Parks Blog page, you have to call or buy them in person.

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ng-with-an-all-new-spook-tacular-season-pass/


----------



## stlrod

Went Tuesday 10/1.  Had to wait 30 minutes for boat from WL to arrive to a mess at security followed by unbearable crowds with 60 minute waits at many popular rides.  This was a stark contrast to parties in past years and I am definitely in the never-ever again group for a Halloween party.


----------



## Best Aunt

stlrod said:


> Went Tuesday 10/1.  Had to wait 30 minutes for boat from WL to arrive to a mess at security followed by unbearable crowds with 60 minute waits at many popular rides.  This was a stark contrast to parties in past years and I am definitely in the never-ever again group for a Halloween party.



When I stayed at Wilderness Lodge, I thought the bus was better than the boat when going to the Magic Kingdom.  Shorter wait and shorter ride.  I know that won't help you, but others might want to consider it.


----------



## lovingeire

I'm super behind on this thread, but recently did the first Bermuda cruise on the Magic and I was pleasantly surprised they had all the Halloween buckets there.  I was torn, but got the Mickey Pumpkin one.  They also had Oogie Boogie and the poison apple bucket and cup.  Now I'll just bring my bucket with us on our trip and we're good to go!


----------



## jenhelgren

Does anyone have opinions on the Hades Nachos at Pecos Bills? My son really wants to try them and will be dressed as Hades for the party  Are they an option for online ordering? I know I read that others waited forever even with online ordering but I couldn't find the post. We were thinking of grabbing them before our parade spot so we have time to eat while saving our spot so 8-8:30ish. We do have the DDP but I'm guessing they are not included in that. Is one enough to share?


----------



## lovethattink

star04 said:


> TOT questions:
> 
> 1--Are all of the TOT lines handing out the same candy?
> 2--Are some TOT lines more fun/interesting than others?
> 3--Can I get the non-chocolate treats (gummies, etc.) as well as regular treats, or do I need to get the special allergy bag?  I'm not a huge chocolate fan, and my family members will have plenty for all of us!



All are the same except Carousel of Progress. You get applesauce there. We ended up with a few lifesavers gummies. Lots of Starbursts. But mostly M&M both plain and peanut. A few snickers,  a few milky way,  a few Dove chocolate, a few caramel M&M.
ETA: 3 types of Skittles,  berry, original and sour.


----------



## Best Aunt

jenhelgren said:


> Does anyone have opinions on the Hades Nachos at Pecos Bills? My son really wants to try them and will be dressed as Hades for the party  Are they an option for online ordering? I know I read that others waited forever even with online ordering but I couldn't find the post. We were thinking of grabbing them before our parade spot so we have time to eat while saving our spot so 8-8:30ish. We do have the DDP but I'm guessing they are not included in that. Is one enough to share?



Pecos Bills had long lines and was kind of slow during the first party.  If people wanted something other than sweets, there weren't a lot of quick service restaurant options available after Columbia Harbour House closed (at 8:00 I think) so a lot of people went there.  If you want to get food at Pecos Bills, leave plenty of time.  "Grabbing" something there won't really be an option.


----------



## Cluelyss

jenhelgren said:


> Does anyone have opinions on the Hades Nachos at Pecos Bills? My son really wants to try them and will be dressed as Hades for the party  Are they an option for online ordering? I know I read that others waited forever even with online ordering but I couldn't find the post. We were thinking of grabbing them before our parade spot so we have time to eat while saving our spot so 8-8:30ish. We do have the DDP but I'm guessing they are not included in that. Is one enough to share?


I loved them! I did order via Mobile Ordering but they were not available on the app prior to 7 (now, this was last year, so may have changed since). I picked mine up prior to grabbing my parade spot and ate while I waited


----------



## Alabama Minnie

Can you see the first parade from the Terrace Plaza Garden Party or would you have to do the later one?


----------



## lovethattink

The clouds don't look too promising for tonight's party. Hoping it doesn't rain.


----------



## mara512

lovethattink said:


> The clouds don't look too promising for tonight's party. Hoping it doesn't rain.



Pixie Dust for those attending tonight.


----------



## kayteekt

We're going to the 10/29 party. It's our only park day, we're DVC and can get in at 2p. Main priorities are rides, tot,  parade and fireworks. Everyone says to eat before the party officially starts (and we've always done that) but I've been checking wait times on party nights and it *seems* waits are pretty low from 5-7pm. Thinking of maybe eating dinner at pecos bills around 7p or 7:30p. Let the first party craziness, tot lines, die down a little? Any thoughts? First hand experience?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Alabama Minnie said:


> Can you see the first parade from the Terrace Plaza Garden Party or would you have to do the later one?



You can see something is going on in the Hub from the Tomorrowland Terrace, but it’s not going to be a good view at all. Just tops of floats (if anything) and from too far a distance. Audio will be whatever you hear coming from the Hub, it won’t be playing directly in the Terrace.

With both the Plaza Garden and Tomorrowland Terrace dessert parties, you have to sort of “manage around” things with either the first or second parade to whatever suites your plan best. For many that’ll be opting for the second parade. Anything from the first parade is generally going to take away dessert time, which may work for some but not for others.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

jenhelgren said:


> Does anyone have opinions on the Hades Nachos at Pecos Bills? My son really wants to try them and will be dressed as Hades for the party  Are they an option for online ordering? I know I read that others waited forever even with online ordering but I couldn't find the post. We were thinking of grabbing them before our parade spot so we have time to eat while saving our spot so 8-8:30ish. We do have the DDP but I'm guessing they are not included in that. Is one enough to share?





Cluelyss said:


> I loved them! I did order via Mobile Ordering but they were not available on the app prior to 7 (now, this was last year, so may have changed since). I picked mine up prior to grabbing my parade spot and ate while I waited



Just FWIW, I was curious as I hadn’t checked this in awhile either so I checked tonight, mobile ordering allowed the MNSSHP items starting at 7pm.


----------



## lovethattink

So far, tonight's party doesn't seem very busy. We're getting a lot done.


----------



## lovethattink




----------



## Alabama Minnie

GADisneyDad14 said:


> You can see something is going on in the Hub from the Tomorrowland Terrace, but it’s not going to be a good view at all. Just tops of floats (if anything) and from too far a distance. Audio will be whatever you hear coming from the Hub, it won’t be playing directly in the Terrace.
> 
> With both the Plaza Garden and Tomorrowland Terrace dessert parties, you have to sort of “manage around” things with either the first or second parade to whatever suites your plan best. For many that’ll be opting for the second parade. Anything from the first parade is generally going to take away dessert time, which may work for some but not for others.


I think we have decided to pass on the party. We really want to see the earlier parade with the small ones and want them to be able to see it. Maybe we can find a decent FW spot without the extra $$. Thanks!


----------



## HollyMD

We go to the Halloween party tomorrow. Still trying to find out if your whole party has to check in to the plaza garden dessert party at one time or if we can check in separate? TIA


----------



## TinkOhio

Are we allowed to valet at the Contemporary even if we don't have dining reservations there?   If so, what is the cost?  We are hoping to eat a counter service meal there, then walk to the MK and be in line for the party at around 3:00.  We hope to walk back to the Contemporary after the party and take a Lyft back to Pop. We're trying to avoid relying on the bus system, especially after the party.

Also, do you think the party on the 27th will sell out?  TIA for any help!


----------



## jenhelgren

Cluelyss said:


> I loved them! I did order via Mobile Ordering but they were not available on the app prior to 7 (now, this was last year, so may have changed since). I picked mine up prior to grabbing my parade spot and ate while I waited





GADisneyDad14 said:


> Just FWIW, I was curious as I hadn’t checked this in awhile either so I checked tonight, mobile ordering allowed the MNSSHP items starting at 7pm.
> 
> View attachment 441997


Thanks! Has anyone tried mobile ordering at Pecos Bills around 8 this party season? We used mobile ordering for the first time back in May and it was not much quicker or easier!


----------



## Best Aunt

TinkOhio said:


> Are we allowed to *valet *at the Contemporary even if we don't have dining reservations there?   If so, what is the cost?  We are hoping to eat a counter service meal there, then walk to the MK and be in line for the party at around 3:00.  We hope to walk back to the Contemporary after the party and take a *Lyft* back to Pop. We're trying to avoid relying on the bus system, especially after the party.



I think you are asking if you can take a rideshare (Uber or Lyft) to the Contemporary even if you don't have dining reservations there.  If so, the answer is yes.  The Contemporary doesn't charge you to be dropped off.  You can use rideguru.com to get an estimate of what the cost would be for an Uber or Lyft to the Contemporary.

If you are asking whether you can valet park your car at the Contemporary (meaning you pay to have your car parked by a person working at the hotel) even if you do not have dining reservations there, that's a different question.  But that doesn't make sense with the rest of your comment since you say you want to walk from MK to Contemporary and then take a Lyft from Contemporary to Pop.  You wouldn't take a Lyft if you had left your car at the Contemporary.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

HollyMD said:


> We go to the Halloween party tomorrow. Still trying to find out if your whole party has to check in to the plaza garden dessert party at one time or if we can check in separate? TIA



I have never personally tried, so I'm not sure.  They put a wristband on each member of your party at check-in.  I suspect the CM won't just give you the wristbands for the rest of your party for you to put on later, but again, I'm not totally sure about that.  

Hope you enjoy your party!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

TinkOhio said:


> Are we allowed to valet at the Contemporary even if we don't have dining reservations there? If so, what is the cost?



Valet parking is permitted without a reservation, unless there is some major event or they are otherwise full, which is the exception more than the norm.  Valet parking is $33 + tip.  More info:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/parking/


----------



## ali_in_al

jenhelgren said:


> Thanks! Has anyone tried mobile ordering at Pecos Bills around 8 this party season? We used mobile ordering for the first time back in May and it was not much quicker or easier!


We were at the 10/6 party and I mobile ordered them at 7:30pm with no problem.

The rain last night started around 10:30pm and was kind of a bummer. It was off and on and when one of the Hocus Pocus shows got cancelled, we decided at 11pm to walk over to the Contemporary to grab a Lyft back to our resort. Hopefully the 11:15pm parade still happened! The party did not seem as crowded as the VAH event we went to in June, and the weather was actually nice until the rain started. We had just gotten on SDMT and didn’t realize it had started raining. That was interesting to ride at night in the rain!


----------



## kayteekt

ali_in_al said:


> We were at the 10/6 party and I mobile ordered them at 7:30pm with no problem.


 Do you remember if pecos was crowded? We've eaten there before the party started the last couple of years and it's always been a mad house. Thinking about switching it up this year and grabbing our dinner around 7 or 7:30p.


----------



## ali_in_al

kayteekt said:


> Do you remember if pecos was crowded? We've eaten there before the party started the last couple of years and it's always been a mad house. Thinking about switching it up this year and grabbing our dinner around 7 or 7:30p.


It was busy for sure, but there were still tables available, and thankfully my experience with mobile ordering the Hades nachos was seamless. I also requested some free cups of water when I picked up my order, and they were happy to oblige. I did not visit the toppings bar, so I can’t comment on how clean and/or stocked it was. Have fun at your party!


----------



## sophy1996

We were at the 10/6 party and were able to do just about everything on our list.

It started to sprinkle just as the fireworks ended and then started raining in earnest (lucky for us, just when we got to Cruella’s).  Then it lightened up and the late parade went on (no horseman), but was super, super slow (didn’t finish at Town Square until about 12:10) and was missing some characters (no hitchhiking ghosts, for example).


----------



## golex

Tomorrow night's party (10/8) is officially sold out. We'll be attending and will see how it goes.


----------



## dagored

Hopefully the rain is predicted to end about 6pm tomorrow. Going to be there also.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

golex said:


> Tomorrow night's party (10/8) is officially sold out. We'll be attending and will see how it goes.



Thanks for posting.  Yeah, some pretty serious wait times at MK and some other parks at the moment.  Let the pre-Columbus Day weekend holiday week commence I guess....


----------



## FoxC63

golex said:


> Tomorrow night's party (10/8) is officially sold out. We'll be attending and will see how it goes.


Thank you for posting  Just adding visual

LINK


----------



## FoxC63

Not sure if UCT has added more Sold Out dates but here's their availability....


LINK


----------



## FoxC63

Open Edition *Maleficent MagicBand* featuring pet raven Diablo $24.99



Available at Walt Disney World parks, hopefully it will be available online.  
Thanks MagicBand Collectors


----------



## FoxC63

I wonder if Disney will bring back Sleepy Hollow Event next year.


----------



## TinkOhio

Best Aunt said:


> I think you are asking if you can take a rideshare (Uber or Lyft) to the Contemporary even if you don't have dining reservations there.  If so, the answer is yes.  The Contemporary doesn't charge you to be dropped off.  You can use rideguru.com to get an estimate of what the cost would be for an Uber or Lyft to the Contemporary.
> 
> If you are asking whether you can valet park your car at the Contemporary (meaning you pay to have your car parked by a person working at the hotel) even if you do not have dining reservations there, that's a different question.  But that doesn't make sense with the rest of your comment since you say you want to walk from MK to Contemporary and then take a Lyft from Contemporary to Pop.  You wouldn't take a Lyft if you had left your car at the Contemporary.



Thanks!  I guess I am contemplating either using valet parking or Lyft.  It might make more sense to just walk from/to the Contemporary and use Lyft to get back to Pop.


----------



## Dean1953

My son and I attended Parties on last Tuesday, Thursday and Friday.  I left it to him on what we would do.  We would arrive around 4 and do rides until 9 and then switch over to T or T until 11-11:30.  We would each have a large canvas bag that we would fill and then transfer candy to backpacks.  We did this 4 times, at which time the bags and backpacks were full.  We would watch the Parade on the way out.  He’s not a fan of fireworks.  I had brought 4 empty full sized suitcases that I filled with candy, two carryons that got candy and the two backpacks that were full of candy.  TSA wasn’t too bad.  They didn’t ask us to remove candy.  Now that my son is back in school, I go back October 14th through 27th for 9 additional Parties, doing what I want to do.  This includes Character meets, rides and fireworks.  I’ll still do T or T but not for two hours.  Since I’m driving this time, all of the candy can fit in my trunk easily.


----------



## fractalpotato

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I have never personally tried, so I'm not sure.  They put a wristband on each member of your party at check-in.  I suspect the CM won't just give you the wristbands for the rest of your party for you to put on later, but again, I'm not totally sure about that.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your party!



In the past they've just marked our party as checked in and notated how many wristbands were out standing. As other members of our party arrived they checked in with our name.and got their wristbands. This was last year. 

Matt


----------



## fractalpotato

golex said:


> Tomorrow night's party (10/8) is officially sold out. We'll be attending and will see how it goes.



We went to a sold out party last week and it was a surprisingly negative experience. Long waits, heavy crowds, just not really worth it. We did MVMCP last year and it was the total opposite!

Matt


----------



## SleepyHollowBoys

I wanted to chime in with our thoughts from attending the parties on 10/3 (Thurs), 10/4 (Friday) and 10/6 (Sunday).  We (2 adults) also attended 3 parties last year, 1 of which was sold out (Columbus Day weekend I believe).  By far, the least crowded day was Thursday and each party increased in crowds.  With that being said, we found all three to be very manageable and we accomplished the things we wanted with ease w/o much hassle.  We arrived each day at about 3:45 and stayed until midnight each night.  We went to Cruella's on Thurs and Sunday, and had a lovely time on both evenings.  Plenty of places to sit, Cruella was AMAZING and very entertaining, food was tasty and drinks were plentiful. We checked in Super early (about 8 pm) for Cruella's, which allowed us to avoid the crush of check-ins we encountered the first night around 9 pm.  We only used the reserved parade viewing on Thursday, which was well policed by CMs and had plenty of room with lots of great views.  We also did a dessert party from the Terrace on Friday, which was nice and we were allowed in and seated at 8:00 pm (!!) which surprised us and was a great bonus for us.  We chose these parties carefully, based on previous experience with Free Dining, Cast Member Discounts, Columbus Day, Rosh Hashana, etc. and it seemed to work out great for us! By the time Sunday came, we had accomplished everything we wanted plus, and were surprised to find the line for Jack/Sally was only about 45 minutes when we got in line around 7:30ish.  They were wonderful (we've met them before and got in line just for fun!).  We also met Mickey in his costume w/ a 15 minute wait around 8:45pm.  Another suprise for us was that we went to check out the 7 Dwarfs on Friday evening b/c of their new home in the A/C  To our shock, the wait was only 20 minutes, so we decided we'd give it a go (last year we couldn't stand the heat of the outdoor line and bailed). We were able to ride HM multiple times each party, plus Pooh, Peter, Small World, Little Mermaid, People Mover and Pirates every night. All in all, we had a great time. Maybe even a little more fun than the parties last year.  Hope those of you going the rest of the month have a great time!


----------



## HollyMD

Thanks, Matt and GAdad!


----------



## MemoryMakers

Dean1953 said:


> I had brought 4 empty full sized suitcases that I filled with candy, two carryons that got candy and the two backpacks that were full of candy.
> 
> I’ll still do T or T but not for two hours.  Since I’m driving this time, all of the candy can fit in my trunk easily.



I’m very curious...what do you do with all the candy?


----------



## garthbarth1

MemoryMakers said:


> I’m very curious...what do you do with all the candy?


I want to see a pic of all the yummy candy!!!


----------



## bearybubba

Does anyone know if all 3 hitchhiking ghost popcorn buckets/sippers are still available? We don't go to the party until the 29th....


----------



## sanibellife

Yes! So curious what people do with all the candy?  I understand if you have little ones that want to trick or treat and get some candy but what in the world do you do with pounds and pounds of candy


----------



## Snowfire

TinkOhio said:


> Thanks!  I guess I am contemplating either using valet parking or Lyft.  It might make more sense to just walk from/to the Contemporary and use Lyft to get back to Pop.


We usually grab an Uber/Lyft from the main area at Magic Kingdom.  We are going to be at MNSSHP on 10/18.  Is there a reason it would be better to get Uber/Lyft from Contemp instead of MK?


----------



## Snowfire

How early have folks been able to check into the dessert party?  I remember last year waiting in a line for what felt like forever for them to open check in.  We wanted to get there early to get a good table along the railing for watching the fireworks.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Snowfire said:


> We usually grab an Uber/Lyft from the main area at Magic Kingdom.  We are going to be at MNSSHP on 10/18.  Is there a reason it would be better to get Uber/Lyft from Contemp instead of MK?



It’s only walking to CR vs taking the Ferry to the TTC - so personal preference more than anything.  Often at night they try to load those Ferry’s full before departing - so if you’re the first one on you may not enjoy waiting for it to fill then leave, when you could have just walked over to CR.  Or it may zip you right over - always hard to know what you’ll encounter.


----------



## Snowfire

GADisneyDad14 said:


> It’s only walking to CR vs taking the Ferry to the TTC - so personal preference more than anything.  Often at night they try to load those Ferry’s full before departing - so if you’re the first one on you may not enjoy waiting for it to fill then leave, when you could have just walked over to CR.  Or it may zip you right over - always hard to know what you’ll encounter.


Thanks - I'm not an expert by any means with getting around WDW.  And now that I think about it - I think we took the ferry to and from WL last year instead of Lyft for MNSSHP (last year we stayed in 3 different resorts and visited all of the parks plus two cruises , so my memory is fuzzy).  We'll be staying at the Poly this year - so it sounds like walking to CR might be our best bet for not standing around waiting.  I hate the huge monorail lines at the end of the night, so we try to avoid that route.  Thanks again!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Snowfire said:


> Thanks - I'm not an expert by any means with getting around WDW.  And now that I think about it - I think we took the ferry to and from WL last year instead of Lyft (last year we stayed in 3 different resorts and visited all of the parks plus two cruises , so my memory is fuzzy).  We'll be staying at the Poly this year - so it sounds like walking to CR might be our best bet for not standing around waiting.  Thanks again!



If you’re staying at Poly, I would just take the Resort Monorail or the MK/GF/Poly resort boat.  A third alternative would be the take the big Ferry to the TTC and walk over to Poly (Poly is right next to the TTC).


----------



## Snowfire

GADisneyDad14 said:


> If you’re staying at Poly, I would just take the Resort Monorail or the MK/GF/Poly resort boat.  A third alternative would be the take the big Ferry to the TTC and walk over to Poly (Poly is right next to the TTC).


After walking around MK, I can't handle standing in those huge lines at the monorail.  Last year, we used Uber/Lyft almost exclusively to minimize extra walking, but I guess not for MK.  I forgot MK was different.  Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## TinkOhio

Snowfire said:


> We usually grab an Uber/Lyft from the main area at Magic Kingdom.  We are going to be at MNSSHP on 10/18.  Is there a reason it would be better to get Uber/Lyft from Contemp instead of MK?



I thought that I had read that Uber/Lyft drops you off at the TTC?  If they drop you off at the MK, we will go that route.


----------



## lovethattink

What have we done with all our candy?

Our oldest ds got married, and our visiting families ate it.

Going forward,  I don't know what we'll do. We were talking about tonight and only getting the bag with white Twix and an applesauce.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Let's get this party started!!!


In line for Jack and Sally at 3:30, they came out shortly after 4:30, done by 5.

That hour long sit on the air conditioning was lovely.

Eating at Columbia harbor now.

Dressed in a Top Gun/ Captain marvel mashup. I am Goose.


----------



## vinotinto

I don’t know if anyone has posted this yet, but all of this week’s parties are sold out (Oct 8, 10, 11), as is Halloween.


----------



## AquaDame

lovethattink said:


> So far, tonight's party doesn't seem very busy. We're getting a lot done.



Agreed! We also went on Sunday and had a great time. I thought maybe it wouldn't be as crowded as it could have been with the party passes/if it was nice weather. I wonder if many locals stayed home..?

We were able to get good spots for both the parade and fireworks with minimal waiting and hassle. Grabbed a spot behind a double wide stroller in Frontierland at 8:35pm, went on Pirates as a walk on immediately when the parade was over (it said 25 minutes but we just walked through with the crowd) and then wandered into the main hub where we had a great view about 15 minutes before the show. When the downpour started I was SO happy we had decided to see the first parade! We did miss out on seeing the hocus pocus show AGAIN though... I still have yet to see it! I'll miss Hallowishes forever now... the new show is fun and enjoyable but not a must see for me. Not sure why - I thought there were plenty of fireworks. All I can think of is I'm a little sick of Nightmare Before Everything We Can Slap It On though I did really enjoy the trick or treat callback and the masquerade portions.

I really liked the lotso burger and enjoyed the constance cake. Those were sadly the only themed foods I managed as we just weren't that hungry after four days of theme park food.

I thought the inside of space mountain would actually be darker so it was really neat seeing all the tracks in there from the light pollution. I will never put my hands up again now that I know how close you are!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

TinkOhio said:


> I thought that I had read that Uber/Lyft drops you off at the TTC?  If they drop you off at the MK, we will go that route.



Uber/Lyft/Taxi don’t pick up or drop off at the MK, only the TTC.... or many will use CR.


----------



## lovethattink

Tot at Monster's Inc opened just after 6:30pm


----------



## AlohaNow

Our 'costumes' are being packed! If anyone sees Max & Mom at the Friday 10/11 party, please say hi!


----------



## lovethattink

Carousel of Progress doesn't have applesauce tonight. It's candy. 

And the bypass Tot has full size snickers in the bag instead of peanut butter snickers.


----------



## lovethattink

Cosmic Rays tot has applesauce.  Pumpkin spice


----------



## FoxC63

Has the Hocus Pocus times changed for October? 

Hocus Pocus takes place in August and September at 8:30 p.m., 10:45 p.m., and midnight. 
*In October show times are 8 p.m., 8:35 p.m., 10:45 p.m., and midnight. * LINK

Can anyone confirm the changes?


----------



## lovethattink

FoxC63 said:


> Has the Hocus Pocus times changed for October?
> 
> Hocus Pocus takes place in August and September at 8:30 p.m., 10:45 p.m., and midnight.
> *In October show times are 8 p.m., 8:35 p.m., 10:45 p.m., and midnight. * LINK
> 
> Can anyone confirm the changes?



Yes, changed.  7:40, 8:35, 10:45, 12:00


----------



## FoxC63

lovethattink said:


> Yes, changed. *October Hocus Pocus Hours:   7:40, 8:35, 10:45, 12:00*


Thank you!  @Cluelyss I know you were wondering about this too.  
*October Peeps *not sure if this changes your plans.


----------



## lovethattink

Potc queue is the longest I've ever seen it at a party.  

In line for magic carpets and that's super short.


----------



## lovethattink

Tons of front row parade viewing at city hall to train station.


----------



## VAtink

Snowfire said:


> How early have folks been able to check into the dessert party?  I remember last year waiting in a line for what felt like forever for them to open check in.  We wanted to get there early to get a good table along the railing for watching the fireworks.



We arrived at the check-in around 8:40, and were able to get a table at the railing and in a great location too.  However many tables were already taken along the railing and there were only a few left.  I believe I read in this thread previously that people were able to check in as early as 8:25.  

Also check-in did not take too long.  They had separate lines for people doing the plaza viewing vs the terrace viewing.  Most people lined up in the terrace viewing line not knowing there were two lines, but they had CMs walking through telling those who had plaza viewing to head to the other check-in line for their party, which was great for us since we went from being like 30th in line to 2nd!


----------



## IanDLBZF from MCMagic

Three more parties are SOLD OUT!
10/10, 10/11, and 10/31!


----------



## Ashmishgab

lovethattink said:


> What have we done with all our candy?
> 
> Our oldest ds got married, and our visiting families ate it.
> 
> Going forward,  I don't know what we'll do. We were talking about tonight and only getting the bag with white Twix and an applesauce.


I would hand it out to all the trick-or-treaters on Halloween! I actually was thinking we should have planned our trip for earlier for that exact reason


----------



## FoxC63

IanDLBZF from MCMagic said:


> Three more parties are SOLD OUT!
> 10/10, 10/11, and 10/31!



Welcome to the party!  That bit of magical history was posted one page over!


----------



## FoxC63

Holy moly Halloween Peeps!

Guests over at Disneyland get to meet the Hitch Hiking Ghosts!

The link will take you to a video:   LINK


----------



## lvcourtneyy

FoxC63 said:


> I wonder if Disney will bring back Sleepy Hollow Event next year.



I really hope so!!


----------



## Snowfire

VAtink said:


> We arrived at the check-in around 8:40, and were able to get a table at the railing and in a great location too.  However many tables were already taken along the railing and there were only a few left.  I believe I read in this thread previously that people were able to check in as early as 8:25.
> 
> Also check-in did not take too long.  They had separate lines for people doing the plaza viewing vs the terrace viewing.  Most people lined up in the terrace viewing line not knowing there were two lines, but they had CMs walking through telling those who had plaza viewing to head to the other check-in line for their party, which was great for us since we went from being like 30th in line to 2nd!


Thanks so much!


----------



## lovethattink

Last night my tot bag was filled to the rim after just 3 stops. Handfuls!

We stayed only til 8:45pm.

We still haven't done everything,  but our to do list is getting much smaller. 

Last night we arrived around 6:30pm.

My goal was to try Constance's for Better or Worse Wedding Cake. 

My husband's was to get a SOTMK card. 

DS wanted to tot and get to bed at a decent hour because he has a full day of homeschool,  voice lessons, and meeting up with other homeschoolers for coffee today.

-The Tot lines were super long,  but moved fast. 6:38 We walked right into Monster's Inc, no line. There were arrows on the floor showing people where to queue for candy.  It was better organized than the chaos of other parties.

- We rode the people moved and that line was crazy long too, but it keeps moving. 

-Went to CoP tot. A manager gave us a huge handful of candy. Every queue of the line was filled,  but it moved fast with 4 people handing out treats.

-Cosmic Rays was next.  Here we found the applesauce,  pumpkin spice.  There were 2 defined queues. Left for candy and right for Descendants Dance Party. The dance party was crowded. The Tot line was the shortest I've seen. 

-stopped at Mickey's Star Traders to see if they still had Arendelle Mickey ears. No,  they don't. 

-Next tot stop was the train station in New Fantasyland. The cm here filled my bag to the rim.  We didn't have room for any more tot stops!

- walked by hm and the queue was out almost to the steamboat area.

-Went to Liberty Square popcorn cart. Cm was wearing hm popcorn bucket. She explained that only 1 of the 3 ghosts sings.  Got the wedding cake and split it between the 3 of us. It's a super small cake. Cupcake sized. Delicious! I liked it better than the pumpkin milkshake. So did dh. DS liked the milkshake better. We sat at a table at Sleepy Hollow.

- Headed over to potc and was shocked by the queue. The inside was filled and the queue wound around outside filling the whole side. Never saw it this long ever. We skipped it.

-10 min wait for Magic Carpets. DS got us soaked by the camel.

-Stopped for the SOTMK card and chatted with cm. That area was so empty.  They asked us where everyone was.  We said it looked like potc. The curb was empty near the Barber shop. Also empty from firestation around to train station.

What we have left to do:
-Meet Minnie
-Meet Tarzan
-Meet Aladdin and Abu
-try the cheesecake at Sleepy Hollow


----------



## FoxC63

*ShopDisney just added....*

Hatbox Ghost Mug $22.99

Now you see him! Now you don't! The Hatbox Ghost lives up to his spectral reputation with this mug that features a heat sensitive image of The Haunted Mansion character. Simply add your hot drink to see the ghostly apparition appear magically before your eyes.   ShopDisney LINK


----------



## Cluelyss

Saw this on Facebook - true? First I’m hearing about a “kick off parade” and no access to FL? Is this new?

Mickeys Not So Scary Party was awesome! Some people complained about the crowds but really they weren’t that bad as compared to the middle of the day.
A few tips/good to know:
- they have a let’s party parade right at the entrance at 4:00. And then they usher you toward Tomorrowland. You can’t go left to frontier land as it’s roped off.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Cluelyss said:


> Saw this on Facebook - true? First I’m hearing about a “kick off parade” and no access to FL? Is this new?
> 
> Mickeys Not So Scary Party was awesome! Some people complained about the crowds but really they weren’t that bad as compared to the middle of the day.
> A few tips/good to know:
> - they have a let’s party parade right at the entrance at 4:00. And then they usher you toward Tomorrowland. You can’t go left to frontier land as it’s roped off.



The “party parade” comment is probably related to the Move It, Shake It, MousekeDance It street party that is at 4:40pm (and they are just a bit off with their time).  It departs from Town Square so if it’s going on when someone arrives, it would block getting to the other side for a temporary bit.


----------



## Cluelyss

GADisneyDad14 said:


> The “party parade” comment is probably related to the Move It, Shake It, MousekeDance It street party that is at 4:40pm (and they are just a bit off with their time).  It departs from Town Square so if it’s going on when someone arrives, it would block getting to the other side for a temporary bit.


Ahh, that makes sense! I figured they were confused about something! Thank you!!


----------



## lovethattink

Cluelyss said:


> Saw this on Facebook - true? First I’m hearing about a “kick off parade” and no access to FL? Is this new?
> 
> Mickeys Not So Scary Party was awesome! Some people complained about the crowds but really they weren’t that bad as compared to the middle of the day.
> A few tips/good to know:
> - they have a let’s party parade right at the entrance at 4:00. And then they usher you toward Tomorrowland. You can’t go left to frontier land as it’s roped off.



Near MK closing for day guests, the cm line across main street with a rope letting people exit.  And they usher party goers through the bypass. You can turn left right after the bypass and walk by Casey's or even back to the bakery, Emporium, etc.


----------



## kayemgi

We are back from our vacation, and though this is late, it still might be helpful to someone so I'll share how our party went. It was our first MNSSHP, we were there on October 1, and it was a sold out party and you could tell.

This was my original plan:



kayemgi said:


> *3:30p* - Arrive at MK
> 
> *3:45-4:00p* - Enter MK, head to Fire Station to collect SotMK card then walk down bypass for first trick or treating
> 
> *4:00-4:30p* - Head to our 'it's a small world' FP+ (FP time is 3:15-4:15)
> 
> *4:30-5:15p* - Big Thunder Mountain FP+ (FP time 4:20-5:20)
> 
> *5:15-6:00p* - Haunted Mansion FP+ (FP time 5:25-6:00)
> 
> *6:00-6:45p* - Find something to eat for dinner, probably at Pecos Bill's
> 
> *7:00p* - See the Cadaver Dans in Frontierland
> 
> *7:20p* - Get a party treat at Sleepy Hollow and carry to Hub to eat and get a spot for Hocus Pocus
> 
> *7:40-8:10p* - Hocus Pocus Show
> 
> *8:30p* - Be back in Frontierland to catch the Costume Promenade and start staking out a spot for the parade
> 
> *9:10-9:40p* - Headless Horseman and Boo To You Parade
> 
> *9:40p* - Stake out a fireworks spot in the Hub and take turns (2 or 3 at a time) going to ride Pirates or get treats
> 
> *10:45p* - Walk up to HM to see Carlotta & Renata
> 
> *11:00p - 12:00a* - Ride some rides and do some trick-or-treating



And this is how it panned out:

*3:40* - Arrived at MK to a fairly long line waiting to get in. They held us inside bag check but before the tapstiles until after 4:00. I took a picture of my DD while we were stuck waiting and it's timestamped 4:02. That was a frustrating start, especially with the sun blasting down on us as we waited.

*4:05-ish* - finally made it inside the park and headed straight to the fire station for our SotMK cards. There was no line there. Then we headed over to the bypass and got a family photo. It was so hot we all promptly shed parts of our costumes after that! We got our trick-or-treat bags and first treats, and exited the bypass. We missed our first FP for small world and then Big Thunder was down so we didn't do that either. 

*4:40* - Since we had time to kill we took my daughter over to meet Ariel since she was dressed as Ursula. Waited about 15-20 minutes. Sorry, the party was so hectic for us and I was trying to take it all in so I didn't take notes, but I think my memory is in line with my photo time stamps! Ariel was super fun and awesome interacting with my DD as Ursula. One of our favorite M&Gs from the entire trip.

*5:05* - After meeting Ariel we walked over to BTMR to see if it was back up, but it wasn't. We hung out in that area for a little bit waiting for our HM FP window to open up and we rode that. That was a great ride to kick off the party with, set the mood for all of us.

*6:00 - 7:00* - Ate dinner at Pecos Bill's, just chilled out for a while. Waited for a family member who lives in Orlando to meet up with us. We took our time here, as we had a kind of frustrating start with not getting to do our first two rides and we could already tell it was going to be a very crowded evening. Note: We tried to mobile order for Pecos just after 6 and it wouldn't go through. We figured it was because you can't mobile order once the park is officially "closed"? Later we got a message that it DID go through, after we had already ordered and paid in the regular line. If this happens to anyone and you panic (just a little) like we did, if you just ignore it and never confirm the order Disney will cancel it automatically after a period of time.

*7:05* - Walked up the street just a bit and watched the Cadaver Dans for a bit. They are even more hilarious as the Cadaver Dans and I'm so glad that we made this a priority, as the Dapper Dans are one of my favorite things to see at WDW. While they were performing we took turns going into the Mercantile to get some Party merch. My husband got the magic band and I got the Hocus Pocus pin set I wanted.

*7:32* - We were in place to see the 7:40 Hocus Pocus show. We got a spot at the fence around the Partners statue, on the left side facing the Castle, and at the back of it. Having the fence in front of us was fantastic, thanks to everyone who gave us that tip here! I was able to let my daughter stand in front of me and support her so she could see without having to pick her up. Saved my back!! We had a great view too.

*8:02* - The Hocus Pocus show ended exactly on time and we decided to take my DD to the Tea Cups as that's one of her favorites. It was a ridiculous wait (for the Tea Cups, anyway). We probably waited about 20-25 minutes, which isn't bad, but our last Party experience at MVMCP had us riding the Tea Cups over and over with zero wait, so it was a bit of a shock! The lights and different music were cool to experience but probably not worth a 20-25 minute wait. I have a photo of us on the ride from 8:32 pm.

After the Tea Cups we decided to try to find a parade spot. It felt like we were just holding spots all night, which was not the funnest, but also the show, parade, and fireworks were our priorities, so it comes with the territory. We saw an open front row spot as we walked by in Liberty Square and zipped into it. After we sat there for about 10-15 minutes, we realized it was an open spot because we were in the disability section. We started to get up to move, fretting a bit about how much time we wasted and how we'd have trouble finding another spot now, and the nice ladies next to us told us to just sit back down and not worry about it. They were lovely and offered my daughter to sit in front of them so she could see the parade perfectly. My husband and I stayed back so as not to block anyone's view who was actually supposed to be there. It was a moment of Disney kindness that really relieved a lot of stress for us in that moment. Thank you, nice ladies!

After the parade we tried to get back to the Hub and the other half of my family, who had split off to ride Mine Train, but they were on the Tomorrowland side and there were so many people we simply couldn't get to them. We walked as far into the Hub as we could before we hit a wall of people and just stayed where we were to see the fireworks (we were roughly at 10 o'clock if the Hub were a clock and the Castle were 12, right on the trolley tracks). It was like sardines in there but we did have a great view of the projections and Jack. We had planned to tag team waiting here to go get treats but there was no way we could get out of our spot and in again. It was absolutely crammed. I hate to think what would happen if there were some kind of emergency with so many people crowded together.

After fireworks my extended family texted us that they were just going to leave. I saw no point in joining the mass exodus only to wait and wait for a bus back to AKL, so we headed to Pirates instead. We walked right on. My DD was a trooper, as she was falling asleep by this point. After Pirates we debated trying to do something else, as it seemed the park had cleared a lot, but we didn't want to get stuck in anther mass of people during/after the second parade, plus my daughter was definitely done for the night, so we decided to just head home. I have a photo of the train station from outside the park at 11:06 pm. The wait for the bus was short, thank goodness. We timed it well.

Overall, we did have a lot of fun, but we will not do another Party until reports start coming in that it is actually a limited ticket event again and not a "limited ticket event" like it seems to be lately. We didn't get a single special party treat because the lines were so long (although we weren't too bothered by this as we were stuffed from Pecos Bill's!). We only did one photopass photo. We did sprinkle in some trick-or-treating for my daughter as we passed by the treat trails but I didn't note the times of any of them so I didn't mention them above. None of them took overly long. We rode two rides, one of them with FP before the party even started. My husband and I just kept looking at each other and saying we had NEVER seen crowds like this in all of our years of going to Disney. Ever. We didn't know our party was sold out until later, but you really could tell. We did get to do most of our priorities; thankfully (thanks to this board!) we had a plan in place because otherwise we would have just be flummoxed by the crowds, I think. *If you are going to a sold out party, have a plan, make sure your priorities are few, and go with the flow and you'll still have a good time. *


----------



## jsebsirois

I need your help fellow MNSSHP fans!

So, we have done both the halloween and christmas parties a few times, with and without kids, but this is the first time we want to meet Jack and Sally (met them in Disneyland a few years ago, but this time, our oldest son really wants to meet them). I know we are going to do this first thing in our party, heading to their M&G location at 4PM. But, if we are in MK before that (it will depend on the kid's nap), is that correct that we can get in line and have our party wristband distributed while we wait. I'm not sure if I get that information correctly from the first post of this thread.

Also, is that correct that Donald with Daisy and Minnie are now one line? You meet Donald and Daisy first, and then Minnie? I saw a twitter post for that, but maybe it was during a rainy party...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## FoxC63

Just for future planning purposes

I think once you enter the park it's easier to go through the Bypass then get your SotMK and move onto your FP however, if you have an earlier FP 3:15-4:15 I recommend go directly to the ride.
The Bypass stays open until 8pm.  Bags, packaged treats and Party wristbands can be picked up at Wristband Distribution locations in the park.   Sorcerer card can be picked up at Guest Services past midnight.


----------



## RachaelA

First year I’m not at all excited for our party bc of all the crowd reports. We’ve always gone to sold out parties, but still got plenty done.

we go the 29th. 
I think our goal is going to be (not in order yet):

-J&S (we are dvc so we’ll get bands and line up as early as they let us)
-Lotso
-Gravediggers 
-Tea Cups
-Jack and Sally push up desserts
-Parade
-Fireworks
-ToT
-Couple photopass pictures
-Mickey on the way out at the end of the night


----------



## FoxC63

Now that we have the Haunted Mansion Spectral bride at WDW, wouldn't it be nice to have a meet & greet with her!   Love this new addition!


----------



## Disney Frenhines

I did the party pass, I wondered if I had made a mistake, but, it turned out to be a good thing, only if you have a stay that includes more than four parties, I had seven during my trip. 
I was attended the first three parties of my trip, but, I didn't race around like I normally did, so I did more rides, characters etc. After that I had broken even, so I just popped into parties for a couple of hours, although on two nights I did only plan to stay an hour or two I ended staying much longer. I decided to do one long wait for a character per night and that worked for me, however am I right in thinking there were a lot less characters this year. 
Anyway, if you love the parties then think about doing the party pass.


----------



## ColonelHathi

I am hoping someone can add a picture showing where the bypass is?  The last MNSSHP party we went to was in 2013, before they did the bypass.  Is it behind the Main Street buildings on the Plaza side, or does it not go backstage? TIA


----------



## GADisneyDad14

ColonelHathi said:


> I am hoping someone can add a picture showing where the bypass is?  The last MNSSHP party we went to was in 2013, before they did the bypass.  Is it behind the Main Street buildings on the Plaza side, or does it not go backstage? TIA



Crude visual, but it’s the pink line in the right below.  Yes, it’s “behind” the Main Street buildings on the Plaza side:


----------



## ninafeliz

Araminta18 said:


> -parade!  Constance was a fantastic addition, the Tomorrowland floats...meh. *We got our spot at 8:45 (right across from the liberty square popcorn cart*) and lucked into one open spot right at the tape. Didn’t actually turn out so great cause a CM stood right in our sight line but hey, still a fun parade.  HUGE crowds for the first parade - 4 or 5 people deep



I am looking at this thread for the first time since our quick weekend trip for the first MNSSHP and the GE passholder preview, and so I just read this post.  (after we get back from a trip and don't have others planned I'm often just not in the mood for the dis, so I let the threads I follow slide.  Now we actually planned 2 upcoming trips, so I'm catching up on how things are going lol).  We also watched the first parade that night and were up also against the rope right across from the LS popcorn cart, and we got there right about 8:45!  We must have been practically beside you   .

 BTW I agree with most of your post, except we did do the Terrace fireworks party just to be sure we could see the fireworks.  We also missed the POTC overlay, I wasn't impressed last year but would have liked to try again this year.  It was our arrival day and our youngest was just too pooped, we didn't make it until MN.


----------



## ColonelHathi

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Crude visual, but it’s the pink line in the right below.  Yes, it’s “behind” the Main Street buildings on the Plaza side:
> 
> Plaza East and West Garden Labeled Aerial.jpg




THANK YOU! That's what I was thinking but wanted to be sure. I haven't been backstage since I was a CM in 1995, and think it is so odd that it's now just party of the party night...


----------



## GADisneyDad14

ColonelHathi said:


> THANK YOU! That's what I was thinking but wanted to be sure. I haven't been backstage since I was a CM in 1995, and think it is so odd that it's now just party of the party night...



Lol!  That’s too funny.  They’ve spruced things up back there (a bit) vs what it was like a few years ago.  It’s at least half-way/quasi-passable as being on-stage.... or at least not blatantly backstage looking!


----------



## yulilin3

Not sure if this change has been posted here:
Beginning Thursday, Oct. 10, the wristband distribution location at Tortuga Tavern will move to A Pirate’s Adventure ~ Treasure of the Seven Seas in Adventureland. Guests who are already in the park may also visit Fantasy Faire in Fantasyland or Monsters, Inc. Laugh Floor to pick up their wristbands for the event.


----------



## ColonelHathi

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Lol!  That’s too funny.  They’ve spruced things up back there (a bit) vs what it was like a few years ago.  It’s at least half-way/quasi-passable as being on-stage.... or at least not blatantly backstage looking!


It was really just the boxy backside of the buildings, the CM cafeteria and lots of trucks/golf carts from what I remember. The nerd in me will enjoy being ‘backstage’ again if even for a little bit.


----------



## rflorek

Disney Frenhines said:


> I did the party pass, I wondered if I had made a mistake, but, it turned out to be a good thing, only if you have a stay that includes more than four parties, I had seven during my trip.
> I was attended the first three parties of my trip, but, I didn't race around like I normally did, so I did more rides, characters etc. After that I had broken even, so I just popped into parties for a couple of hours, although on two nights I did only plan to stay an hour or two I ended staying much longer. I decided to do one long wait for a character per night and that worked for me, however am I right in thinking there were a lot less characters this year.
> Anyway, if you love the parties then think about doing the party pass.



We had planned on 3 parties during our trip later this month, and the pass was cheaper than what we had paid for the 3 parties individually, so we bought it.  Now we can go to a 4th party also! (only night we're missing is Halloween night, which we weren't planning on anyway)


----------



## Cluelyss

jsebsirois said:


> I need your help fellow MNSSHP fans!
> 
> So, we have done both the halloween and christmas parties a few times, with and without kids, but this is the first time we want to meet Jack and Sally (met them in Disneyland a few years ago, but this time, our oldest son really wants to meet them). I know we are going to do this first thing in our party, heading to their M&G location at 4PM. But, if we are in MK before that (it will depend on the kid's nap), is that correct that we can get in line and have our party wristband distributed while we wait. I'm not sure if I get that information correctly from the first post of this thread.
> 
> Also, is that correct that Donald with Daisy and Minnie are now one line? You meet Donald and Daisy first, and then Minnie? I saw a twitter post for that, but maybe it was during a rainy party...
> 
> Thanks in advance!


The answer to your first question is absolutely yes, if in their line before 4 you’ll get your band there. 
Unfortunately I don’t know the answer to your second question, so hopefully someone else here does.


----------



## golex

So we attended the 10/8 sold out party. It was our first party ever and it was the centerpiece of a short trip to WDW so I consumed this thread and other info to plan. It was a success and we had a great time despite the crowd levels being a slight step above any I've had to deal with at MK. 

To help people facing similar parties tonight and tomorrow, here are some tips I used and these are mostly regurgitated from other posts in this giant thread:

Have a plan - most people suggest having your priorities figured out, I'd say go a step further and have a touring plan-esque timeline for the evening. I broke our 8 hours of party down to 30 minutes blocks and assigned one activity to each. I also mapped out our route on a party map scan and had that with me. We were able to stick to the plan with minimal effort and only missed out on two rides.
Avoid the hub - after leaving the bypass wave goodbye to the partner statue and don't come back until fireworks.
Take a break - might be heresy but we took a ~45 minute break around 9pm after doing rides and trick or treating, right before heading back into the firework & parade crowds and it definitely helped.
Candy - our bags were mostly full (or at least as much as we were willing to lug around the rest of the night) after just 5 stops - definitely didn't experience any stingy CMs.
Wait times - ride wait times lull slightly around 6:30pm to 7:30pm then bounce back up for a bit until later.
Parade - even with the sold out crowds, there are still great front row spots free just 15 minutes before the second parade in Frontierland (we went straight from fireworks, to PotC then found a front row spot across from Pecos).
Good luck, and you'll have a great time!


----------



## Cluelyss

We’re here! If you see us say HI!!


----------



## RebeccaRL

Cluelyss said:


> We’re here! If you see us say HI!!
> View attachment 443044


Such a great photo...you guys are seriously cute!


----------



## Alabama Minnie

How long is Moana at her location? From 5:45- for how long?


----------



## bebec22

Cluelyss said:


> We’re here! If you see us say HI!!
> View attachment 443044


Awesome!! New avatar??


----------



## Araminta18

ninafeliz said:


> I am looking at this thread for the first time since our quick weekend trip for the first MNSSHP and the GE passholder preview, and so I just read this post.  (after we get back from a trip and don't have others planned I'm often just not in the mood for the dis, so I let the threads I follow slide.  Now we actually planned 2 upcoming trips, so I'm catching up on how things are going lol).  We also watched the first parade that night and were up also against the rope right across from the LS popcorn cart, and we got there right about 8:45!  We must have been practically beside you   .
> 
> BTW I agree with most of your post, except we did do the Terrace fireworks party just to be sure we could see the fireworks.  We also missed the POTC overlay, I wasn't impressed last year but would have liked to try again this year.  It was our arrival day and our youngest was just too pooped, we didn't make it until MN.



Oh wow!  Maybe! To our right was a group with an ECV right up against the tape, and on our left was the break for the path (like, by the waterfountains a bit?)  How fun! 

(and you are not the only one who has let threads slide...life gets crazy!!)


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

jsebsirois said:


> I need your help fellow MNSSHP fans!
> 
> So, we have done both the halloween and christmas parties a few times, with and without kids, but this is the first time we want to meet Jack and Sally (met them in Disneyland a few years ago, but this time, our oldest son really wants to meet them). I know we are going to do this first thing in our party, heading to their M&G location at 4PM. But, if we are in MK before that (it will depend on the kid's nap), is that correct that we can get in line and have our party wristband distributed while we wait. I'm not sure if I get that information correctly from the first post of this thread.
> 
> Also, is that correct that Donald with Daisy and Minnie are now one line? You meet Donald and Daisy first, and then Minnie? I saw a twitter post for that, but maybe it was during a rainy party...
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I experienced both of your questions at our party this past Tuesday.

When you enter the Jack and Sally line they will give you a wristband after they scan your party ticket (magic band). We entered the line at 3:30 and got our party wristbands.

Yes, they all meet together in the Dumbo circus tent that houses the Dumbo playground. You meet Minnie first then Donald with Daisy.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I liked the previous post where the poster listed their plan, and then what actually happened so I am going to copy that.

We attended the sold out October 8 Tuesday party.

We did a Top Gun/Captain Marvel mashup.

My boyfriend was Maverick, I was Goose (had cat ears and a tessercat toy) and our friend was Captain Marvel.



Plans before the 

_3: arrive

Jack and Sally

Sorcerer’s Cards

6:30: line up for Tarzan characters

Check out other character lines, maybe see Jafar since he always seems to have a short line

POTC

Depending on time here, maybe go check out Tomorrowland. Monster's Inc treat trail, see if any characters have a short wait.

8:30: find parade spot in Frontierland for first parade at 9:15, hopefully close enough to hear the Dapper Dans at 8:30. Send someone for Hades Nachos to share. Will have at least three people, so may take turns holding the spot and trick or treating. Will look for Brer Fox and Bear roaming while we wait.

9:25: as soon as we see the last float coming, zip through bypass and join line for Moana

Check line for Jack Sparrow

10-10:15: fireworks in the grassy area in front of Casey's. We'll take our chances with being able to find a spot with the late arrival. Might check out Casey's line while waiting and send someone for the Now Begin Thy Magic Spell drink

Gravediggers/HM

Make our way to Storybook Circus area by way of Fantasyland and LM attraction. Last party, we started back there around 11 and in an hour, we met: Ariel/Eric, Gaston/Belle, Goofy, Minnie, 7 Dwarves.

Midnight: Hocus Pocus show_

And here is what actually happened, with time stamps as close as I can get them from picture info.

We arrived at the MK with our day tickets around 12:30. We had some Casey's then did a Peter Pan FP at 1.

Saw Philharmagic, COP while it was beginning to rain.

Stopped by to get pictures with Sonny Eclipse because of my cool tshirt I made:



POTC FP. Country Bears.

3:30: in line for Jack and Sally. Got our wristbands when we entered the line. Took turns saving the spot and changing into costumes. It was a really welcome sit down/out of the rain/in the air con break. Line really got out of hand around 4 when MNSSHP ticket holders were let inside.

Jack and Sally came out just a bit after 4:30. We met them right around 5. We had a great interaction, they were really taking their time with everyone but it was worth it.

Got our Sorcerer's cards and had a very awkward moment. They were doing the flag retreat and we were dressed as members of the Air Force and felt super awkward. We didn't want people to mistake us for actual military members so we hid in the gift shop until it was over.

Came out of hiding and went thru the bypass.

5:35: mobile ordered at Columbia Harbor House and had a great time sitting upstairs by the windows and looking at people's costumes.

Walked through Swiss Family Treehouse

6:30ish: lined up for the Tarzan group. There were about 3 groups ahead of us.

7:15: met Tarzan, Jane and Terk

Looked at some other character lines in Adventureland, Jafar had a huge line which I've never seen him have before. Usually he only has a few groups in line.

Decided we'd rather do Space and skip POTC, so we were walking by the gravediggers and noticed there were two groups in line.

7:23: met the gravediggers

7:30: tried to get in line for Space but it went down as we got there. We sat around for about 10 minutes then gave up and waited a few minutes for TTA.

7:40: TTA, got to see the lights on in Space since it was down.

8: trick or treat through the Monster's Inc Laugh Floor. Listened to a few jokes. The monster asked a woman who was from Virginia what the state was known for, she said lovers and the poor monster didn't know what to say to that.

8:30: found spots in Frontierland for the first parade. The front row spots filled in very quickly shortly after we found ours.

8:40: mobile ordered Hades Nachos from Pecos Bills and picked up waters. We shared the nachos among three of us and none of us could eat too many. They were pretty good, but it was very hot and humid.

9:15: watched the parade. I prefer the first parade, the second parade takes up almost the whole final hour of your night, and I find character waits are shortest at that time so I'm not giving up my final party hour for the parade.

9:35: as the final parade float came into view we booked it to the Adventureland bypass just ahead of the crowd and got into Moana's line at the Tiki Room

9:50: met Moana

Headed to the fireworks, Jafar's line was still super long as we walked by

10: found a seated spot for the fireworks in the grass in front of Casey's

-also, if you want a photopass shot in front of the orange Mickey bulb and the castle, this is the time to do it. No one is ever waiting shortly before the fireworks.

-mobile ordered a Magic Spell slushie from Casey's and sent one person to pick up with the others held spots

-after fireworks, went thru Adventureland to reach HM to avoid the main crush of people

10:40: in line for HM, wait time said 25 but was only 10 minutes (line was stretched out into the walkway but it moved real fast).

-watched Carlotta and the butler for a few minutes

11:05: trick or treat in Philharmagic, they were playing the old Halloween Hilarities cartoon with Huey Dewey and Louie.

Made our way to Storybook. Ariel and Eric were on break and not coming back until 11:30 (odd). Gaston and Belle had about maybe 15 groups in line.

11:20: went to Dumbo tent, were told it was a 45 minute wait, was about a 15 minute wait really for Minnie, Donald and Daisy.

11:40: met Goofy, only 2 groups ahead of us.

11:50: Space, waited about 20 minutes.

Missed the last Hocus Pocus but we've seen it many times and really wanted our sunglass picture on Space.

Overall I was pretty satisfied with our party. It was very packed and the number of crowds was trying at times. I've definitely met more characters at past parties. But I am a MNSSHP veteran and I generally know what I'm doing and how to make the best of it so we still had a fulfilling night. Though I do miss the old emptier parties.

None of us liked the new fireworks that much. The fireworks themselves were pretty, but a lot of the songs weren't even Halloween themed. I don't mind Disney doing new shows, but I did not think it was very good for a Halloween show. Honestly, if we do another MNSSHP next year I'd skip the fireworks or maybe watch from Fantasyland.

Next year we really want to do Disneyland's Halloween party. We also might be in Hong Kong DL for October.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

And a few of my favorite pictures from our 

Jack and Sally making their scary noises so we could judge whose was scarier (we told them they were scariest if they did the noises together, haha, as a team).




The candy from the bypass:


----------



## ninafeliz

Araminta18 said:


> Oh wow!  Maybe! To our right was a group with an ECV right up against the tape, and on our left was the break for the path (like, by the waterfountains a bit?)  How fun!
> 
> (and you are not the only one who has let threads slide...life gets crazy!!)


I think the group with the ECV was just beside us to our left, so you must have been right on the other side of them!   I noticed that group was also part of the group to our right, so somehow we got right in the middle of them.  But when we say down it was a large gap, big enough for 3 of us to sit down fully in while my dH stood behind us, I have  no idea  why they positioned themselves like that but we were just happy to get front row so grabbed it.  There was a path break pretty close to our left, and they kept toying with people who were trying to hop in there as soon as they closed it lol.  At least that’s how it seemed as I watched at least.


----------



## mckennarose

Had a fantastic time last night!  Yes it was a sold out party and yes it was crowded, but we did a lot, got a TON of candy and were able to ride the rides we wanted.  My advice for a sold out  expect that it’s going to be crowded, have a plan even if it’s loose one, sign when others zag and have a good attitude.
We met some great people last night in lines or waiting for the parade and fireworks, a few who were on their first trip ever and having a great time.  Saw a few having a meltdown while walking..... don’t be “that family”! Lol!
Here’s a pic of our T-shirt’s I made, the CM’s LOVED them and we had about 20 stop us and ask about them or come over to us.  I also made my ears that lit up and our shirts flowed in the dark.  And a pic of the candy we got.  We had to stop ToT-omg after it got so heavy to carry!  And a pic of my backpack/candy bag I made.
All in all we had a great time and I’m glad we got to do two parties this season.


I apologize for the mess of pics all over the place in my post!  Between the annoying pop ups on the Dis site and my phone reception, I’m not having much luck getting the pics on in the first place, let alone in proper order!  I’ll try to clean it up later... right now the pool is calling my name.....and I see a mojito in the distance this afternoon!

*edited: removed pics


----------



## OhhBother

mckennarose said:


> Had a fantastic time last night!  Yes it was a sold out party and yes it was crowded, but we did a lot, got a TON of candy and were able to ride the rides we wanted.  My advice for a sold out  expect that it’s going to be crowded, have a plan even if it’s loose one, sign when others zag and have a good attitude.
> We met some great people last night in lines or waiting for the parade and fireworks, a few who were on their first trip ever and having a great time.  Saw a few having a meltdown while walking..... don’t be “that family”! Lol!
> Here’s a pic of our T-shirt’s I made, the CM’s LOVED them and we had about 20 stop us and ask about them or come over to us.  I also made my ears that lit up and our shirts flowed in the dark.  And a pic of the candy we got.  We had to stop ToT-omg after it got so heavy to carry!  And a pic of my backpack/candy bag I made.
> All in all we had a great time and I’m glad we got to do two parties this season.
> 
> 
> I apologize for the mess of pics all over the place in my post!  Between the annoying pop ups on the Dis site and my phone reception, I’m not having much luck getting the pics on in the first place, let alone in proper order!  I’ll try to clean it up later... right now the pool is calling my name.....and I see a mojito in the distance this afternoon!
> View attachment 443175
> View attachment 443176
> View attachment 443177
> View attachment 443178


 Love the shirts! Did you make them?


----------



## mckennarose

Thanks!  Yes I did.  Designed them both and Constance took FOREVER!  I still might tweak the design a little.  The headless horseman design I made last year for a set of decorative Halloween pillows so I just modified it for hubbys tshirt.  I’m considering opening an Etsy shop, as quite a few people I know at home have asked me.  If it’s taboo to mention that on here I apologize!  I don’t currently a have a shop and haven’t sold my stuff outside of my family and friends.  It’s  really just a hobby right now.


----------



## ChiefM

Has anyone seen the Jack Skellington sipper in the parks yet? We leave in a week to head down and I really want to get one for my son so bad!!


----------



## ColonelHathi

ChiefM said:


> Has anyone seen the Jack Skellington sipper in the parks yet? We leave in a week to head down and I really want to get one for my son so bad!!



Following, DD really wants one too.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

ChiefM said:


> Has anyone seen the Jack Skellington sipper in the parks yet? We leave in a week to head down and I really want to get one for my son so bad!!



I didn't see it in parks but someone on the bus after the party on Tuesday had purchased one that night


----------



## ColoradoMom12

Can someone please help me figure out what time we can show up for the Tomorrowland terrace dessert party? The reservation says 9:15. Can we check-in earlier than that? If we can check-in earlier, when doe the actual dessert party begin (what is a good time to arrive if we are hoping for good seats)? We’ll be there on Monday!!


----------



## ChiefM

It is highly recommended that Guests check the fireworks schedule again upon arrival at Magic Kingdom park.
After reconfirming the fireworks showtime, please arrive at Tomorrowland Terrace Restaurant for check-in 60 minutes prior.
This is off Disney's Website


----------



## FoxC63

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Yes, they all meet together in the Dumbo circus tent that houses the Dumbo playground. You meet Minnie first then Donald with Daisy.



I wonder if they'll keep this change for next year.  Was the line long?  Hope others will chime in.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

FoxC63 said:


> I wonder if they'll keep this change for next year.  Was the line long?  Hope others will chime in.



It was not long for us. But we met them after 11. I think they're somewhat hidden in there. There were two cast members holding a small sign that said 'character greeting' at the queue entrance.

Which is obviously not the same as seeing the characters as you walk thru the land.

I liked the indoor meeting spot. It was cooler.

Also, future people who want to meet them, don't trust the wait time the cast members tell you. We were told 45 minutes and went in anyway, at most it was 20. Once you go inside the queue is easily visible so you can judge for yourself.


----------



## lovethattink

ChiefM said:


> Has anyone seen the Jack Skellington sipper in the parks yet? We leave in a week to head down and I really want to get one for my son so bad!!




Yes, it's huge. Saw it at Cosmic Rays.


----------



## vinotinto

We’re heading to the party tonight. Super excited  that the weather seems like it will be good. We’re doing Haunted Mansion again. My son and I are ghost maid/Butler hosts. DH is stretch room dynamite guy. DD is stretch room ballerina. Say hi if you see us!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Beautiful night for a party here too.  Posted 20, will probably be 10-15. 



Have fun all!!


----------



## ChiefM

Thanks *lovethattink !!! 
That will be one of our first stops then.*


----------



## jenhelgren

lovethattink said:


> Tot at Monster's Inc opened just after 6:30pm



Has Monsters been opening early every night? We planned on starting our night in Tomorrowland so that would be good to know! How much time should we allow for the ToT line and just to check it out?


FoxC63 said:


> Sorcerer card can be picked up at Guest Services past midnight.


How late past midnight can the SOTMK card be picked up? We did not get a FP for SDMT and plan on riding at the end of the night as close to 12 am as possible. I was wondering if we would miss the SOTMK card on the way out after.


----------



## jenhelgren

Is the Oogie Boogie popcorn still available anywhere? Our party isnt until the 27th so its probably too early to ask, but my DD REALLY wants one!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

I mean, it’s crowded.... but not unbearably so.  I don’t think I’ve ever been to a sold out party and this doesn’t feel any different to me.

Arrived at this spot at 9:13pm and have a front row spot (pretty much the last one left, maybe some day I’ll learn to actually plan!).      Pic time stamp is 9:17pm.



Boo to you!


----------



## Tooth Fairy

Not bad!


----------



## Madeleinebelle

I went last night and yes it was sold out and crowded but we were able to accomplish what we wanted. This was my first MNSSHP and the only ticketed event I have been to was Villians after dark.

Spent the morning in Epcot so only had one fast pass to use for the party. Arrived around 5ish and was surprised how fast we got through bag check and lines to get in. Epcot was a long wait in the morning. We didn’t do the mountains or 7DMT because my husband isn’t a fan.

Little Mermaid - FP
Winnie the Pooh - 15 min wait
Pirates- 10 minute wait but felt quicker
Ate at Peco Bills
Haunted Mansion X2 the sign said 55 minutes but the first tine was about 15 and the second was a couple of minutes
Tomorrowland Speedway
Peoplemover
Buzz light year
Lunching pad for cream cheese pretzel
Peter Pan- the longest wait close to 40 minutes 
I may have missed a ride

We watched fireworks and left around 10:40.
Overall a great time but compared to Villians it was extremely busy and hard to move around.


----------



## georgina

jenhelgren said:


> Is the Oogie Boogie popcorn still available anywhere? Our party isnt until the 27th so its probably too early to ask, but my DD REALLY wants one!


I bought one last night at the stand in front of the castle. They were selling one at America in Epcot too which looked the same. It’s not a party exclusive thing.


----------



## georgina

I had a good party also, though I was at MK from 8 AM till midnight, Had FP for Space 8:40, Splash 9:40, Jungle Cruise 10:50. Arrived at 8 AM, rode Peter Pan (20 min wait) and SDMT (30 min). Did my Space FP, rode Buzz (10 min).  Headed over toward Splash, noticed people going up the BTMRR ramp (app had it closed ), so walked on that first, then did Splash. Did Tiki Room, then JC FP. 4th FP for Small World. Lunch break, Philharmagic, FP for Pooh, FP for teacups,  then Laugh Floor.  Got some food at Starbucks, watched the parade near town square, it started out hot and ended up raining. 

Went in to wait for Jack & Sally after parade, was a nice break and I ate my food. After that collected my bag, rode Peoplemover, went to wait for Pooh and friends. I was enjoying watching everyone in their costumes. After Pooh I got in the Space line (said 35, was maybe 30 min). ToT at Laugh Floor, watched first Hocus Pocus, then headed with the crowd to Pirates, 20-25 min wait.  ToT at CountrybBears, checked in for Plaza dessert party about 8:50 (no line) ate some desserts, then found a spot to watch first parade between Plaza and Starbucks. 

Went to Plaza garden, sat down and scrolled the dis, realized cluelyss  and family were sitting right next to me from her picture. After fireworks, went to HM, then BTMRR, a little more ToT, rode Carousel and Teacups, headed out around midnight.  Basically did everything I wanted.Slept in today and relaxed at Typhoon Lagoon.


----------



## sanibellife

Georgina,
Sounds like you had an amazing day! Hope you a wonderful time. You got so much done!
How in the world did you last that long!  I would have been exhausted!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

I’d say that was a fun night.  Really no complaints at all for how we do the parties - which is mainly TOT, a few rides, parades, and fireworks.  This was party #2 for me, prior one was a Friday late August.  I also did the Friday of Columbus Day weekend party last year.  This one was busier than August, but it didn’t really impact anything or my overall perception of the event.

Like always, crowds felt lumpy, but we managed to zig/zag at key times and made quick adjustments when needed.

Sooo many more costumes tonight vs August, which definitely adds to the fun factor.

Perfect weather.

I do have some other thoughts that I’ll share later.

Hope those that went tonight enjoyed themselves.


----------



## LES91

Had a great time at the Oct 8th party. As mentioned it was busy but we have attended for several years so had no trouble maneuvering the crowds.

Our family enjoyed the Lotso burger and it was available starting at 5pm. The Jack slppers were at Cosmic Ray's. Pretty sure we saw them other places, I just don't remember where. 

Got in line to meet Stitch at 5:50 with 4 groups in front of us. His meet did not start until 6:45. We were let inside about 6:35 and the photopass photographer invited individuals to take magic shots. She did the flaming pumpkin for my daughter. Saw her take the poison apple and other shots as well.

Finished the meet before 7 and headed to Space. It was about a 25 minute wait. Loved it and glad we took the time to ride.

We hit all the ToT stations and as reported they were giving out handfuls. Lines were long at first but moved quickly. By 930-10pm the lines were much lower. 

We watched the first parade in Frontierland and the 10:45 Hocus Pocus show. Hit a few rides and met Minnie, Donald & Daisy with a 25 minute wait after the 1st parade.

Glad to hear the Thursday and Friday parties went well too!


----------



## MIAMouseketeer

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I experienced both of your questions at our party this past Tuesday.
> 
> When you enter the Jack and Sally line they will give you a wristband after they scan your party ticket (magic band). We entered the line at 3:30 and got our party wristbands.
> 
> Yes, they all meet together in the Dumbo circus tent that houses the Dumbo playground. You meet Minnie first then Donald with Daisy.


How is the line for Donald/Daisy & Minnie?


----------



## LES91

MIAMouseketeer said:


> How is the line for Donald/Daisy & Minnie?


It was one line in the Dumbo tent. We met Minnie first then Donald/Daisy together. As mentioned, the meet isn't obvious because there are cast members outside the dumbo ride just holding a sign. Once inside the CM told us a 25 minute wait and it was accurate.


----------



## MIAMouseketeer

LES91 said:


> It was one line in the Dumbo tent. We met Minnie first then Donald/Daisy together. As mentioned, the meet isn't obvious because there are cast members outside the dumbo ride just holding a sign. Once inside the CM told us a 25 minute wait and it was accurate.


Sorry one last question. Is the playground open?


----------



## surgefest

For those who have been to MNSSHP this year.  How do the wait times seem for the different character meet and greets????  Specifically Jack and Sally.  I know they are probably at the top of the list.  Whens the best time to see them???  How do you know to get in line for when they first start greeting??  Thanks!!


----------



## Carolyn Louise

Happy to report that we had a great time at the sold out party last night! We stayed out of the hub completely and everywhere else we went the crowds were shockingly manageable. Having a plan definitely helped but I was really surprised by how little we waited. This is what we got done:


Had Amuck Amuck Amuck cupcake at Main St Bakery
Went straight to Adventureland where we rode Pirates almost walk on (this was before the actors were out)
Proceeded to Frontierland and rode BTMR twice back to back
Caught a bit of the Cadaver Dans show and did some pin shopping
Had Constance’s Wedding Cake, Mickey Halloween sundae and Headless Horseman Pumpkin Cheesecake in Liberty Square
Shopped at the Christmas store
Went to Fantasyland and got in line for 7DMT—at 35 min this was our longest wait of the night
Rode Teacups, Pooh and Barnstormer and did a tiny bit of ToT in Fantasyland
Did Astro Orbiter and Peoplemover then headed out—we caught a bit of the fireworks as we were walking and beat the crowds existing to the buses
As you can see we did not catch any shows or parades, nor do any character meets, but that wasn’t our priority. We pretty much accomplished everything we wanted except for riding HM, which was very crowded when we passed it and we ended up too tired to double back at the end of the evening.


----------



## georgina

sanibellife said:


> Georgina,
> Sounds like you had an amazing day! Hope you a wonderful time. You got so much done!
> How in the world did you last that long!  I would have been exhausted!


The 2 hour sit for Jack and Sally was perfect, then I sat and waited for Pooh. It was my only MK day and I have a lot of energy for a 57 year old!


----------



## LES91

MIAMouseketeer said:


> Sorry one last question. Is the playground open?


I didn't notice if the play area was roped off. There weren't any children playing during our wait time. The meets are off to the sides.


----------



## jenhelgren

georgina said:


> I bought one last night at the stand in front of the castle. They were selling one at America in Epcot too which looked the same. It’s not a party exclusive thing.



Thanks! Has anyone seen the Oogie Boogie buckets in Disney Springs recently? We will not be in any parks besides MK for the party but if we could get one in DS and not have to carry it all night of the party--that would be great!


Carolyn Louise said:


> Had Amuck Amuck Amuck cupcake at Main St Bakery


How was it? It is on our list of specialty foods but I'm not sure if we will have the time to backtrack to Starbucks to get it or if it is even worth entering the hub and Main St for


----------



## HollyMD

We went to the 10/8 party and although sold out, we had a great time. Got there around 3(AP), only had 1 FP preplanned but was apple to ride Buzz,Dumbo, PP, tea cups, rand Winnie the Pooh all by 5:20ish. Also got out candy bag and wristband at monsters inc about 10 mins til 4. Got in line for Stitch about 5:35(hey, @LES91, we were one of the groups right ahead of you!), and like Les said,  he came out at 6:45. Done before 7, rode buzz again, met Lotso, did a few tot stops were they gave out handfuls at a time! Stopped about 8 at Pecos to grab hades nachos. Went toward Main Street for parade as we had plaza garden party. I grabbed ya a second row spot right by the plaza garden while DH and DS checked in for dessert patty and got some desserts. They gave DH my band(this was a surprise), so I ran and got some snacks and carried them to our parade spot. First row were all sitting and made room for my 4 yr old, so great view getting there at 8:45-8:50. After parade, grabbed our firework spot and sat and relaxed until time(this was great, with a young one would happily do dessert party again for the rest time!). After, did more TOT, rode buzz AGAIN(son’s favorite), people watched, met Mickey. Got headless horseman shot in early out at 11:45(although turns out, we have another family’s photo). We did all that we really wanted and although seemed crowded at times, lines we were in moved fast and we had a great time!


----------



## HollyMD

Oh, also fit some shopping in there!


----------



## Carolyn Louise

jenhelgren said:


> How was it? It is on our list of specialty foods but I'm not sure if we will have the time to backtrack to Starbucks to get it or if it is even worth entering the hub and Main St for



It was very good and it’s available all day so you can can get it on your way in—no need to backtrack!


----------



## Chronic Daydreamer

Can anyone who's been recently confirm if they've seen Anastasia and Drizella out during party hours? I know they're listed on the first page here but i havn't seen them listed on the WDW app so just want to double check


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Chronic Daydreamer said:


> Can anyone who's been recently confirm if they've seen Anastasia and Drizella out during party hours? I know they're listed on the first page here but i havn't seen them listed on the WDW app so just want to double check




We saw them in passing in Fantasyland on Tuesday October 8.


----------



## glamdring269

What happened to the candy? This was our 3rd party and it seems like the candy has gotten a lot more generic than I recall. Our first party I remember there being Peeps. The second party I remember some caramel apple Werther's. This party I remember receiving a ton of M&M's. Every stop seemed to be exactly the same.


----------



## tidblgrrer

What are your thoughts on the optimal time for eating dinner?  We have park tickets along with the party tickets so entrance time is not a factor and we are attending the party on November 1st.  We know it will be crazy crowded.


----------



## RolloTomasi

We usually either eat before heading over to the park for the party or if we’re in the park, aim for something to eat around 5:00. Then we’ll get a snack or two over the course of the party. No one wants to waste party time sitting down and eating.


----------



## sheila14

glamdring269 said:


> What happened to the candy? This was our 3rd party and it seems like the candy has gotten a lot more generic than I recall. Our first party I remember there being Peeps. The second party I remember some caramel apple Werther's. This party I remember receiving a ton of M&M's. Every stop seemed to be exactly the same.


I received tons of candy, all stops have the same to give out because the candy comes prepacked in boxes. I don’t care for the skittles or starburst but enjoyed all my M&M’s


----------



## glamdring269

sheila14 said:


> I received tons of candy, all stops have the same to give out because the candy comes prepacked in boxes. I don’t care for the skittles or starburst but enjoyed all my M&M’s



Yeah I wasn’t really commenting on the quantity of candy. It was about the variety relative to parties we’ve attended in previous years. I also received a lifetime supply of m&ms.


----------



## Best Aunt

glamdring269 said:


> What happened to the candy? This was our 3rd party and it seems like the candy has gotten a lot more generic than I recall. Our first party I remember there being Peeps. The second party I remember some caramel apple Werther's. This party I remember receiving a ton of M&M's. Every stop seemed to be exactly the same.



 No peeps or werther’s last year, so you must be going back a few years.


----------



## glamdring269

Best Aunt said:


> No peeps or werther’s last year, so you must be going back a few years.



I am. We go every 2-3 years. Not surprised that there are changes just surprised the offering has become so... simple. Not sure if that is the right word or not.

Frankly we don’t really do the party for the candy itself but getting something rather unique at the event was always nice. Now it’s like I show up at a neighbors house and they give me a handful of candy from their prepackaged variety pack.


----------



## georgina

More than half of my bag was Skittles and Starburst. I prefer chocolate! I was just looking for a few to snack on, I will give out the non-chocolate stuff at Halloween I guess.


----------



## glamdring269

georgina said:


> More than half of my bag was Skittles and Starburst. I prefer chocolate! I was just looking for a few to snack on, I will give out the non-chocolate stuff at Halloween I guess.



Right it was the Mars variety bag. M&Ms, skittles, starburst, snickers, 3 musketeers. There were some interesting varieties within the normal brands I suppose.

Perhaps I was expecting more from experiences in previous parties (I think most recent for us was 2015 since we opted to do Christmas in 17) but perhaps this is absolutely normal relative to more recent years.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

FYI, one reason for the candy variations over the years is sponsorship.   MNSSHP is a pay to play type of deal.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

I’ve been at WDW so not really paying attention. Has 10/14 being sold out been noted yet?   Apologies if a repeat.


----------



## garthbarth1

Agree on the candy!! This was our 13th Halloween party and I have noticed the change over the last few years! Here is a list I had complied and shared on another site from the 2007/2008 parties...When we went in 2007 the handed out full-size bags of Hersheys Kissables..2008 it was a full-size Ghiradelli Bar. I also remember in years past (probably 4 I would say) getting Werthers, Peeps, a large variety...it used to be Goofys Candy Company, but now that is sponsored by Mars its only their brands. I miss the wide variety for sure...it was so much fun to get so many different types of candy! 2008 was a banner candy year!

2007 Candy List:
Sixlets
Bottle Caps
Butterfinger Bars-fun size and minis
Tootsie Roll Pops
Dum Dum Pops
Mini Gummi bears
Safety Pops
Snickers Bars-fun size and minis
Candy Corn
Nascar Chocolate Race Cars
Three Musketeer Bars
Laffy Taffy-Assorted Flavors
Now and Laters-Assorted Flavors
Chic-O-Sticks
Raisins
Smarties
Pumpkin Suckers
Hershey Kisses
York Peppermint Patties
Bulls-Eye Caramels
Jolly Ranchers -Assorted Flavors
Baby Ruth Bars-Fun size and Minis
Nestle Crunch Bars
Chocolate Skulls
Mary Janes
Sour Patch Kids
Tootsie Roll Midgees-Assorted Flavors
Twizzlers
Lemon Heads
Mini Gummy Burgers and Hot Dogs
Hershey's Miniatures
Peanut Butter Eye Balls
Hot Tamales
Mike and Ike
Skittles
Nestle Chocolate Bars
Full-Size Hersheys Kissables on the way out of the park

2008 Candy List:
Sour Patch Kids
Skittles
M&M's Plain
M&M's Peanut
Safe-T-Pop Suckers
Snickers Fun Size
Snickers Minis
Candy Corn
Gummy Hamburgers and Hot Dogs
Mary Janes
Bit O Honey
Milky Way Minis
Clark Bars (I didn't even know they still made these!)
Hot Tamales
Bottle Caps
Smarties
Smarties Extreme Sour
Sixlets
Starburst
Sweet Tarts
Laffy Taffy Assorted Flavors
Twix
Nestle Crunch
Jolly Ranchers Assorted Flavors
Now & Later Assorted Flavors
York Peppermint Patties
Sugar Babies
Necco Wafers
Baby Ruth Fun Size
Chick O Stick
Twizzlers
Reeses Peanut Butter Cups (I imgaine this will get some cheers!)
Reeses Peanut Butter Cup Minis
Hersheys Miniatures Assorted Flavors
3 Musketeers
Air Heads Assorted Flavors
Mike and Ike
1,000 Grand
Kit Kat
Hersheys Bars Fun Sized
Nerds
Tiger Pops
Tootsie Roll Pops
Dum Dum Suckers
Kraft Caramels
Hersheys Kisses
Tootsie Rolls
Tootsie Rolls Assorted Fruit Flavors
Chocolate Pumpkins
Monster Money Chocolate Coins
Small Chocolate Squares with Halloween Wrapping
Butterfinger
Ghiradelli Large Chocolate Bars on the way out of the park


----------



## Alaskangirl02

Hope everyone has tickets purchased for tonight’s party. Sold out!


----------



## disneydreamer781

glamdring269 said:


> What happened to the candy? This was our 3rd party and it seems like the candy has gotten a lot more generic than I recall. Our first party I remember there being Peeps. The second party I remember some caramel apple Werther's. This party I remember receiving a ton of M&M's. Every stop seemed to be exactly the same.



M&Ms!  Bring 'em on!


----------



## lovingeire

Cluelyss said:


> We’re here! If you see us say HI!!
> View attachment 443044



Totally adorable costumes as always @Cluelyss 



OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Yes, they all meet together in the Dumbo circus tent that houses the Dumbo playground. You meet Minnie first then Donald with Daisy.



Somehow I missed the memo on the location this year.  Good thing I was playing catch up today during a student no show class!



OhioStateBuckeye said:


> It was not long for us. But we met them after 11. I think they're somewhat hidden in there. There were two cast members holding a small sign that said 'character greeting' at the queue entrance.
> 
> Which is obviously not the same as seeing the characters as you walk thru the land.
> 
> I liked the indoor meeting spot. It was cooler.
> 
> Also, future people who want to meet them, don't trust the wait time the cast members tell you. We were told 45 minutes and went in anyway, at most it was 20. Once you go inside the queue is easily visible so you can judge for yourself.



This is good to know as Donald and Daisy are a must do for us due to our costumes.



georgina said:


> More than half of my bag was Skittles and Starburst. I prefer chocolate! I was just looking for a few to snack on, I will give out the non-chocolate stuff at Halloween I guess.



I could live without Skittles and Starburst.  I much prefer chocolate as well.  And since we're going on Halloween I won't have anyone to pass it out to.  Maybe I can use them for Scouts somehow...


----------



## Sjm9911

Starburst will be good to roast on the campfire at the fort


----------



## Sjm9911

And yes, thats atually a thing.


----------



## FoxC63

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I’ve been at WDW so not really paying attention. Has 10/14 being sold out been noted yet?   Apologies if a repeat.



Nope, not listed yet.  I wonder when *Oct 14th *actually sold out?


LINK

This is what I get from UCT when looking for MNSSHP tickets....


----------



## jenhelgren

When we went to the Halloween party the other night they were doing a special of $59 and a free 8x10.

I found this on another thread and thought it was worth posting here. I asked OP for more information but they have not replied back yet!


----------



## FoxC63

jenhelgren said:


> When we went to the Halloween party the other night they were doing a special of $59 and a free 8x10.
> 
> I found this on another thread and thought it was worth posting here. I asked OP for more information but they have not replied back yet!



Hmm, not sure where you posted your question but this info has been posted on my Magic Shot thread for awhile now:  Halloween Magic Shots & More


----------



## lostprincess_danie

Got our tickets for 10/24. Going with DH, SIL and future BIL. Will be first time for SIL and BIL. Third for myself and DH. The last party we attended was in 2015. DH does not keep up with Disney news or info like I do and has been raving about empty parks and walk-on rides to my SIL and BIL. Not sure how to break it to them that this is not going to be like parties of olde.


----------



## tangledmermaid

I am freaking out a little about costumes now and would appreciate a little help and advice from someone who has been before as this is our one and only ever MNSSHP. I have spent a long time piecing together an 'Ariel walks on land' costume that is technically layered I suppose - a shirt under a corset with a skirt - I am also wearing a wig, of course. Would this be considered 'layered'? Now I am worrying am I actually okay to wear a wig? I can't see anything specific that says one way or the other.

I am also currently in the process of piecing together my boyfriend's Hades costume - a grey shirt with a black toga. Is this going to be a good idea or should we scrap the Hades idea? I will of course make sure that it does not drag on the ground but he suggested 'they wouldn't allow anything loose on the rides' and now I am worried and a bit sad  I suggested to him that we could just take the toga off for rides but I don't know.. I don't feel like Disney would trust us to do that and if it wasn't allowed at all then they would make us leave it outside of the parks.

Your advice would be really appreciated as I have practically spent my entire day sourcing all of the bits I need for Hades and am feeling a little deflated 

Thanks x


----------



## LSK

We went to a party 4 years ago and it was the highlight of our trip, I have tried to set expectations with my family that it will be more crowded this time. I understand the concept of zig when others zag, but am curious how you manage this at MNSSHP. Do you look at wait times? Or, do you just go to a different area of the park until you find fewer crowds? I want to zig, help me zig!

Our focus this party is really on the rides and the parade.  Last time, I was able to snag a fantastic spot for the 1st parade 30 minutes before it started...how long before parade start should I grab a spot this year?

A big thank you to everyone who has posted.  This thread is very helpful!


----------



## georgina

tangledmermaid said:


> I am freaking out a little about costumes now and would appreciate a little help and advice from someone who has been before as this is our one and only ever MNSSHP. I have spent a long time piecing together an 'Ariel walks on land' costume that is technically layered I suppose - a shirt under a corset with a skirt - I am also wearing a wig, of course. Would this be considered 'layered'? Now I am worrying am I actually okay to wear a wig? I can't see anything specific that says one way or the other.
> 
> I am also currently in the process of piecing together my boyfriend's Hades costume - a grey shirt with a black toga. Is this going to be a good idea or should we scrap the Hades idea? I will of course make sure that it does not drag on the ground but he suggested 'they wouldn't allow anything loose on the rides' and now I am worried and a bit sad  I suggested to him that we could just take the toga off for rides but I don't know.. I don't feel like Disney would trust us to do that and if it wasn't allowed at all then they would make us leave it outside of the parks.
> 
> Your advice would be really appreciated as I have practically spent my entire day sourcing all of the bits I need for Hades and am feeling a little deflated
> 
> Thanks x


Your costume sounds fine to me from what I saw at Thursday's party. Some of them were quite elaborate. I definitely saw wigs on women, and men. I was surprised to see a full Jafar costume with a long cape as I didn't think they were allowed, perhaps they put it on after entering? I did not see it on rides however, but I only rode a few that party.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

LSK said:


> We went to a party 4 years ago and it was the highlight of our trip, I have tried to set expectations with my family that it will be more crowded this time. I understand the concept of zig when others zag, but am curious how you manage this at MNSSHP. Do you look at wait times? Or, do you just go to a different area of the park until you find fewer crowds? I want to zig, help me zig!
> 
> Our focus this party is really on the rides and the parade.  Last time, I was able to snag a fantastic spot for the 1st parade 30 minutes before it started...how long before parade start should I grab a spot this year?
> 
> A big thank you to everyone who has posted.  This thread is very helpful!



Depends on what you want to do of course... but my advice.... start in the Adventureland side of the park.  

Hard to explain exactly what I mean when I say zig when others zag... that's sort of an amorphous term of course.  I think fundamentally what it means to me is that if I find myself either somewhere or doing something that isn't really working or that's not fun... pull the plug and move on.  Sometimes that's gut instinct vs some strategic calculation.  I find I make a lot of it up as I go!  

On Friday... come first parade time... we hadn't scoped out a spot but wanted something front row.   Well... nothing was available anywhere Frontierland/Hub (of course) so I rolled the dice and headed back up Main Street towards the entrance.  Way out of my way and lots of extra walking.   But I was rewarded with a front row spot with just a few minutes to spare.  Granted... that was a super risky move.   But I think the point is just try to stay flexible and don't be afraid to move/make quick adjustments if needed.  

Good attitudes and a spirit of adventure don't hurt either.


----------



## mckennarose

LSK said:


> We went to a party 4 years ago and it was the highlight of our trip, I have tried to set expectations with my family that it will be more crowded this time. I understand the concept of zig when others zag, but am curious how you manage this at MNSSHP. Do you look at wait times? Or, do you just go to a different area of the park until you find fewer crowds? I want to zig, help me zig!
> 
> Our focus this party is really on the rides and the parade. Last time, I was able to snag a fantastic spot for the 1st parade 30 minutes before it started...how long before parade start should I grab a spot this year?
> 
> A big thank you to everyone who has posted. This thread is very helpful!


I think a lot depends on how many are in your group, which determines how easily you'll get around quickly.  We went with an extended group last week of 18 family members AND (which I didn't expect) some of their friends who were staying for a dance event.  We literally were a part of a group of 25 people!  But, DH and I decided beforehand that we were doing our own thing and were off by ourselves most of the night.  We would never have been able to maneuver with a group that large and I'm sure they realized it because a lot of them splintered off during the night.

For us zigging when others zag means more of a "don't follow the herd mentality" and have a lot of flexibility.  It amazes me that if a group stops in front of you near a ride or for any show or parade, the people behind them stop and camp right there too.  We go around and find a better spot.  If a ride has a super long wait, we move on rather than follow the herd in.  We were able to walk up to the first Hocus Pocus show about 30 seconds before it started and we were right up front.  We came in near the Plaza garden and rather than stopping in the back, we kept going forward into the free spaces until we got a good view.  For the parade, we did the first parade and were walking near LTT and decided to stop on the steps, which for me was good since I'm short.  This was probably around 10 minutes before parade time.  For the fireworks, we met up with the large group while we were exiting Adventure land after the first parade right near the bridge and all headed toward the hub.  They stopped way before the hub and started to camp, DH and I moved up more for a better view.

The ToT lines look deceptively long, but they move very quickly.  We're not deterred by longer looking lines for those.  Ride lines can be hard to judge sometimes because you can't see how much of the queue is being used.  HM was a 30 minute wait and we were on in 10 last Thursday.  We do look at wait times as we're passing, but we try not to needlessly go back and forth around the park.  We just find other things to do, which isn't hard with the ToT lines or stopping the the hub to catch part of the HP show or just stopping for a few minutes for a drink and people watch.   Someone mentioned in a previous post somewhere about the costumes changing and getting more elaborate closer to Halloween.  This is absolutely true!  This was our second party this season and there were FAR more full costumes.  We had a blast at one point just stopping for a dole whip and people watching.  People are really creative!



GADisneyDad14 said:


> Good attitudes and a spirit of adventure don't hurt either.


This times 1000!  As much as we try to plan, you do have to expect that not everything will go exactly as you want it to.  Being flexible is key, IMO, and a good attitude is the most important thing.


----------



## mckennarose

I forgot that I wanted to mention that mobile ordering was super glitchy at the party.  We ordered from Casey's and it took several times to go through.  We weren't the only ones, judging by the comments while we were waiting for our order to be ready in the restaurant.
Mobile order saves a lot of time, but it's frustrating when it's not working well.  Keep trying if you get the message "we can't complete your order at this time"!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Plaza Garden Viewing Dessert Party had a funny vibe last Friday.  I concede I've been to way too many of these things, so I find myself nit-picking them more and more.  I'm not really into the food/desserts.  Repetition is sometimes not a good thing when it comes to Disney offerings... so my somewhat cynical tone will be n/a for many/most guests. 

Anyways... I found the CMs at check-in and in the dessert area rather glum.  There was certainly no excitement or welcoming feel this time.

The Tomorrowland Terrace recently got new chairs/tables, if I'm not mistaken.  We were seated in the upper terrace area and they had tables JAMMED in there.  It was really hard to navigate to our table smack dab in the middle without bumping other people or asking them to scoot their chairs in.  The terrace wasn't all that packed with people... but the tables were definitely packed.  Not a great experience. 

We moved over to the Plaza Garden at 10pm.  It was on the fuller side of full... but still places to find a spot with no issue.  Most everyone was sitting down.  The front 5 feet or so of the entire garden was reserved for ECVs, as it was back in August. 

We opted for a spot in the middle/back section.  Not against the rail... but not quite in the middle either. 

Life was good at the start.  Everyone still sitting.  Great view.




All right... so I think.... I can just stay seated here the whole time and enjoy....



And then 30 seconds into the show... BAM.... everyone decides to stand....







It's funny to watch crowd behavior....  a few boos and hisses as people stood up.... causing more people to stand up... causing more boos/hisses. 

In the end we all stood - which should be the expectation.  It had me wishing I had been a bit earlier so I could have had my preferred back row/lean spot. 

But oh well. 

Second time watching the show - fireworks and projections were spectacular.  I miss a song or lines that I find myself humming later... but I guess that's just not what Disney wants to produce right now. 

Happy to answer any questions about the dessert party experience.


----------



## mckennarose

Just adding some pics from our party 10/10, which was a sold out party.

Time stamp: 4:20pm

Bypass time stamp 4:23pm

Parade spot from in front of LTT. Timestamp 9:17pm.  WAY more crowded that what @GADisneyDad14 posted from the following night from almost directly across the street!

Jack is a little blurry, but we had a clear view of him.  We were up on the curb and I was standing behind a garbage can so no one could stand in front of me, lol!  Petite people tip!  The Jack puppet still fascinates me!  I didn't realize until that night that there are TWO people working him!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

mckennarose said:


> Parade spot from in front of LTT. Timestamp 9:17pm. WAY more crowded that what @GADisneyDad14 posted from the following night from almost directly across the street!



For clarification, my pic was all the way up Main Street sort of between City Hall and the Emporium - so, the end of the parade line so to speak.  That part of the park where you pic is was way too crowded, so we bolted up Main Street!


----------



## mckennarose

GADisneyDad14 said:


> For clarification, my pic was all the way up Main Street sort of between City Hall and the Emporium - so, the end of the parade line so to speak.  That part of the park where you pic is was way too crowded, so we bolted up Main Street!


Thanks! I misunderstood where you were and too lazy to look up the pics, lol!


----------



## Cluelyss

Attended the sold out October 10th party. We’ve attended many sell out parties and had a plan, so all in all had a good night. Here’s what we accomplished (which was almost everything we had planned!)

Entered the park just after 4, picked up our SOTMK cards and headed down the bypass for our starter bag of candy and pictures. Used our SDMT FP then hubby took the kids on Dumbo while I shopped in Big Top. Rode Little Mermaid and got drinks at Gastons, placed a mobile order at Peco Bills from the tavern. Tried out our new SOTMK card then picked up dinner around 6. Experienced the glitchy app, MDE was still instructing me to pick up my order when we left WDW on Saturday, but somehow it got prepared LOL

After dinner I’d hoped to jump on the Jungle Cruise, but I assumed (incorrectly) that it ran until 7. It does not. So we hit “regular” Pirates instead (we saw the live actors last year and during VAH and had no interest in seeing them again).  When we exited it was just 7 and we got our chocolate coins as we left. We then split up to collect the hitchhiking ghost trio (I mobile ordered the sipper  and encountered very short lines for the other 2. Note: it was reported upthread that the Splash popcorn stand had the bucket at other parties, but it was not open our night. And the LS stand would not sell them prior to 7. I asked). We had all 3 in hand by 730 and the plan was to hit HM next, but the wait was 55 minutes so we backtracked to BTMRR. That entire area in Liberty Square was a crowded mess all night, and the construction walls there don’t help.

After BTMRR (posted 20 minute wait, pretty accurate) we did the Evil Queen MS then headed to Tomorrowland to say hi to a friend working at PM and rode Buzz. Then it was time to check in for the dessert party. (They DO have new tables and chairs @GADisneyDad14 - it was the first thing DH noticed!). Treats were good, but my youngest was fading fast, and I was worried he wouldn’t make it till the second parade so we decided to hit the garden early and catch what we could of the first parade from there. As has been mentioned, this is not an ideal spot to watch, but you can see the tops of the floats and enjoy the music, so it’s okay if you’ve seen the parade before or will be seeing it again later in the night.

After the parade passed we settled in against the back rail to wait for the fireworks (and chatted with a very sweet Dis’er seated beside us!). The kids spread out in the grass and we took a few pics with the PhotoPass photographer in the garden. I had deliberately avoided all videos of the new show, as I’d heard it was better in person, as was glad I’d waited. It was cute enough, the projections were beautiful and Jack was awesome! We had no problem seeing him from the garden, even the kids. The music choices were .... interesting .... and didn’t scream “Halloween” to me the way Hallowishes did, but my son has been singing the final song for days (side note, if anyone knows what that song is called or who sings it and it if it’s available for download anywhere PLEASE let me know! “Trick or Treat” maybe?? I’ve searched to no avail). Anyway, it was no Hallowishes (which was my favorite fireworks show EVER) but it was nicely done and I’m sure it will grow on me the way HEA has.

After the fireworks my son had gotten his second wind so we decided we were going to push on. We checked HM again on our way to Frontierland to grab a parade spot, and it was down to 30 minutes so we hopped in line. We walked off at 11 and I was super nervous about what kind of a parade spot we’d be stuck with, but we lucked into a front row spot in front of Diamond Horseshoe between two families. There was enough room for my son to sit, my daughter sat behind him, I stood behind her and hubby stood behind me. Worked out perfectly and we got some great character interaction there. DD and DH hit the TOT station inside while we waited, and they loaded him up with the Snickers Crispers (his favorite!). I was so happy DS stuck it out because the gravediggers are sooooo amazing and I was glad I got to see them up close!!! We abandoned the midnight HP show and decided to leave right after the parade, but unfortunately we waoo slow and got stuck by the parade trying to cross Main Street to exit, so in hindsight we should have just headed to the hub for the show. But all in all, a great night and we still ended up with a full bag of candy between the 4 of us despite only hitting 3 TOT spots! The only things we didn’t accomplish in my plan were the gravediggers M&G (ok since we did it last year), the new HM hearse MS and the HP show, so not bad for a sellout night!

Here are a few pics from the evening:


----------



## Rory607

mckennarose said:


> Just adding some pics from our party 10/10, which was a sold out party.
> View attachment 443968
> Time stamp: 4:20pm
> View attachment 443972
> Bypass time stamp 4:23pm
> View attachment 443975
> Parade spot from in front of LTT. Timestamp 9:17pm.  WAY more crowded that what @GADisneyDad14 posted from the following night from almost directly across the street!
> View attachment 443981
> Jack is a little blurry, but we had a clear view of him.  We were up on the curb and I was standing behind a garbage can so no one could stand in front of me, lol!  Petite people tip!  The Jack puppet still fascinates me!  I didn't realize until that night that there are TWO people working him!


We attended the 10/10 party, too. This was our first-ever party, so I’ve been following this thread for tips. Watching the parade from Frontierland was one of the big ones I’m glad we used. We were right across the street from LTT, and when I zoomed in on your pic I can see my DS So weird! 

But anyway, we staked out that spot about 30 minutes before the parade and the kids were right up at the rope. They loved the parade. My DS slept through the fireworks, but my DD absolutely loved them. But we never saw Hallowishes, so we had nothing to compare it to. Overall, we enjoyed the party. I prepared everyone for crowds, so no one was surprised. Thank you to everyone for this thread and all the helpful advice!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Funny to think about... Just 11 MNSSHP's left.


----------



## Ashmishgab

HollyMD said:


> We went to the 10/8 party and although sold out, we had a great time. Got there around 3(AP), only had 1 FP preplanned but was apple to ride Buzz,Dumbo, PP, tea cups, rand Winnie the Pooh all by 5:20ish. Also got out candy bag and wristband at monsters inc about 10 mins til 4. Got in line for Stitch about 5:35(hey, @LES91, we were one of the groups right ahead of you!), and like Les said,  he came out at 6:45. Done before 7, rode buzz again, met Lotso, did a few tot stops were they gave out handfuls at a time! Stopped about 8 at Pecos to grab hades nachos. Went toward Main Street for parade as we had plaza garden party. I grabbed ya a second row spot right by the plaza garden while DH and DS checked in for dessert patty and got some desserts. They gave DH my band(this was a surprise), so I ran and got some snacks and carried them to our parade spot. First row were all sitting and made room for my 4 yr old, so great view getting there at 9:45-9:50. After parade, grabbed our firework spot and sat and relaxed until time(this was great, with a young one would happily do dessert party again for the rest time!). After, did more TOT, rode buzz AGAIN(son’s favorite), people watched, met Mickey. Got headless horseman shot in early out at 11:45(although turns out, we have another family’s photo). We did all that we really wanted and although seemed crowded at times, lines we were in moved fast and we had a great time!


9:45/9:50 for the first parade? I thought it started at 9:15? Is it later now?


----------



## Mikey15

Ashmishgab said:


> 9:45/9:50 for the first parade? I thought it started at 9:15? Is it later now?



By the time it gets to Main Street it'd bare minimum be after 9:30. "9:15" parade on 10/3 too but not even the Horseman rode past our spot beside Sleepy Hollow until ~9:20.


----------



## lovethattink

glamdring269 said:


> What happened to the candy? This was our 3rd party and it seems like the candy has gotten a lot more generic than I recall. Our first party I remember there being Peeps. The second party I remember some caramel apple Werther's. This party I remember receiving a ton of M&M's. Every stop seemed to be exactly the same.



All tot stops except 1 have the exact same candy. 

I remember the parties of a long time ago having craft tables for kids to make crafts. Games like ring toss,  knocking things over,  etc set up near Splash Mt. Free photo of your family.  Wider selection of candy. 

Then back in 2015 we went to a bunch of parties and ds loved the candy trails which are gone. 

We use to love meeting with the villains after their show. Once during a rained out show, we got to meet them all inside the castle. Amazing magical moment!! 

The princess and princes use to meet together.  Had a great memory of ds explaining SOTMK to Flynn and Rapunzel. Rapunzel got carried away and flung her hair, knocking over her plum pen. 

And prices of the party were way cheaper.

Despite the changes over the years,  it's still our favorite ticketed event! We are having a great time with the party pass. It's allowing us to go only for a few hours, instead of picking and choosing and cramming everything into one night. We still haven't done everything.


----------



## Ashmishgab

Mikey15 said:


> By the time it gets to Main Street it'd bare minimum be after 9:30. "9:15" parade on 10/3 too but not even the Horseman rode past our spot beside Sleepy Hollow until ~9:20.


So you got the good front row spot that close to the start of the parade? I’m sorry to badger you I’m just curious for us how to gauge what time we should stake out our spot for the first parade. I was thinking of trying to get one closer to the entrance of the park since we have Cruella’s booked that way we could just go in there after the parade. I thought I would have to sit and hold the spot like an hour in advance.


----------



## Mikey15

Ashmishgab said:


> So you got the good front row spot that close to the start of the parade? I’m sorry to badger you I’m just curious for us how to gauge what time we should stake out our spot for the first parade. I was thinking of trying to get one closer to the entrance of the park since we have Cruella’s booked that way we could just go in there after the parade. I thought I would have to sit and hold the spot like an hour in advance.



I'm not Holly, so I don't know how early she was to get her front-row spot. Sounds like she waited at it while her family grabbed items from the dessert party.


----------



## vinotinto

We went to the Friday, Oct 11th party, which was sold out. This was our 3rd party and I thought it was less crowded than some of the parties in the past few years (more on this at the end of my post!).

I went prepared with just a handful of priorities: Boo to You Parade, New Fireworks from a non-crowded spot (even if it was further back), Space Mountain, Pirates, a little bit of ToT and a few Photopasses.

*Here is what we did (times are approximate to about 5 minutes or so):*
5:00 - Arrived at MK. Long line to enter through the MNSSHP entrance, so we entered through a regular line with our APs and headed straight to our ADR at Skipper's.

5:15-6:30 - Skipper' dinner. Pretty good as usual. This is our favorite MK restaurant by a long shot.

6:30 - Got our wristbands and the Mars starter bag at Pirate's Adventure between Adventureland and Frontierland. No wait.

6:45 - 6:55 - Monsters ToT and watched a set.  This was a lot of fun and I wished we would have had time to go back and watch some more during the event. Smart of Disney to offer this. You can have a lot of people not crowding up the walkways.

7:00 - 7:35 - Space Mountain. Very cool. Kids LOVED this. I did get a little motion sickness from being tossed around in the dark.

7:45 - 8:00 - Hocus Pocus show. I arrived a little late and did not have a good viewing spot (too many people to be able to see what was happening on the stage). Note that the midnight HP show was taking place as we left and I could have had a great viewing spot, but fam was tired, so we did not view it.

8:00 - 8:20 - Haunted Mansion lantern and ghost carriage Photopass shots (just me, fam not interested!)

While I was at Hocus Pocus and doing the Photopass, fam did ToT at Carousel of Progress and then went to BTMRR, which had a 10-minute wait.

8:30 - Got a front row parade spot in Frontierland, for the 9:15 parade, near Liberty Square. There were plenty of front row spots, but Parade was my #1 priority, so I didn't want to wait until later. Cadaver Dans stopped to serenade someone waiting near me in a wheelchair. They then continued roving and moved deeper into Frontierland. I could hear them clearly, even if I could not see them. They are wonderful. DH brought beverages and we sat down to wait.

9:10 - Headless Horseman.

9:20 - 9:30 - Parade

9:35 - Bathroom break.

9:45 - Photopass with pumpkin in the grassy area in front of Casey's. Poor photographer had the hardest time getting people to not lean on the pumpkin and to stand to the right of it. / Grabbed a comfy parade spot in this area and sat down. We stayed seated the whole time.

10:15 - Fireworks from the grassy area in front of Casey's. Like others, I preferred Hallowishes, but these were still very enjoyable. We were too far to see any of Jack/puppet. I would not have even known about it if I hadn't read it here. Not sure if I missed anything important, but being able to stretch out and not be in the mass of humanity of the hub was worth it to me.

10:35 - 10:55 - Pirates. Basically no wait, we were just constantly moving through the queau. ToT

11:00 - 12:00 - Kids wanted to do rides, even though we have APs and have done them a million times. Sigh. We hit Haunted Mansion, BTMRR and Splash. It was hard to resist because both BTMRR and Splash only had a 5-minute wait and HM was advertised as 10-minutes, but we basically almost walked into stretching room. Carlotta wasn't out at this point. We also did more ToT.

12:00 - Walked through hub as last HP show was beginning. Could have had a great view, but fam was tired.

12:10 - Grabbed our SotMK cards from the two CMS standing in front of the SotMK stand in front of fire station.  My DS left a little early and we asked him to pick up his card on the way out, but the parade was taking place, and he could not reach that area nor see any CMs with cards and saw the actual SotMK stand closed, so he left without his card. But, after the parade ends, you should be able to find the CMs standing in that spot again.

Buses back to CSR were great. They sent out 2 buses and we were able to squeeze into the second one, so we barely had any wait!

*Final Thoughts*
It may be that we had a realistic list of "must do's" or that the weather was great, so we didn't have any cancellations or delays that could affect our timing and pace, but we thought this was a GREAT party. Yeah, there were a lot of people, but I did not see the 5-6 row deep parade viewing crowds that I saw a few years ago. Yes, the hub is a madhouse, so I recommend to avoid it.

I think Disney made a really smart, positive change: Closing the park at 6pm. When we went a few years ago, the park closed at 7 (and I may recall the parade being at 8:35). There were people taking up parade spots a few years back that did not have wristbands. This year, everyone at the party had a wristband. They completely fixed it with closing the park at 6pm and putting up the barriers. Huge change for the positive.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

vinotinto said:


> Kids wanted to do rides, even though we have APs and have done them a million times.



Hi fellow Friday party goer!   Wasn’t the weather awesome?!?!  Agree with your assessment of crowds and such.  I had zero complaints about our overall experience. 

Had to laugh at your ride comment, I may or may not have had to ‘bribe’ my kids a few times with candy to not go on BTMR _again_. And for some reason mine have really taken to the darn Flying Carpets ride (after years of all but ignoring it). They don’t seem to understand that riding it 3 times is not good use of party time.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

I also need to “work” on DD5 a bit when it comes to MNSSHP.

We watched both parades.   During parade #2, as the first float went by... DD tapped me on the shoulder and gave me a frown saying “hey, this is the same thing we already did.”   She was none too pleased.  

DS9 is more of my MNSSHP buddy - he will watch the parade all day any day.

Someday DD will come around to our way of thinking.  Lol!


----------



## HollyMD

So sorry, my post should have read 8:45-8:50. I have edited


----------



## HollyMD

Also, to whoever asked, yes, we got a great spot at this time for the first parade right down from Plaza, right before the grassy area, to take advantage of our dessert party at Tomorrowland terrace


----------



## Disneybound!!

I just wanted to thank everyone for their observations, and advice on this thread!  We go for our party on Thursday, and I know that we will put so much of what I've learned here into practice.  It will be our second party, but the last one was about 6 years ago.  It seems quite a bit has changed!  I'm going in expecting a lot of people to be there with us.  However, we are going to be flexible, and we're going to do a lot of "zigging"!  No matter what, we are going to enjoy every ounce of it 'cause we're at Disney!


----------



## maragib

Looks like a low crowd at MNSSHP tonight 10/15 according to wait times for rides, especially compared to the wait times I have seen this past week. 7 SDMT is at 35 minutes right now!


----------



## bearybubba

maragib said:


> Looks like a low crowd at MNSSHP tonight 10/15 according to wait times for rides, especially compared to the wait times I have seen this past week. 7 SDMT is at 35 minutes right now!



That's what I was thinking too when I was looking at wait times around 10:30 last night! I was trying to get an idea of wait times for a Tuesday party since we are going on the 29th. Guess we'll see! Although I think when I was looking, the fireworks may still have been going on...


----------



## sdk1231

Quick review of MNSSHP Thurs 10/10 and Fri 10/11.  This was my family's 3rd trip for MNSSHP.  First trip 3 years ago was a gem, with low crowds and pretty much walk-on everything.  2018 trip was more crowded.  This trip felt less crowded than 2018 (and we went over the exact same weekend).  Each night my teen girls rode Space Mtn about 5 times, Big Thunder, Splash and Seven Dwarfs Mine Train 2 times each.  Haunted Mansion once, Small World, Pooh and other random rides once. They did a lot of trick or treating (surprisingly), quite a few special photo ops, did late Boo To You, saw the Hocus Pocus show and got great spots by the Partners statue for the fireworks.  On the second night I jumped in line for Jack & Sally greet upon arrival.  Line took 1 hour 15 min. When I was close to the front, I texted my older daughter and she came through the line and took the Jack & Sally photo that I'd waited for.  I did not "double up" by also taking a photo - I let her take my spot.  Everyone in line was totally cool with that. 

Regarding the FIREWORKS... ay, ay, yi.. they were totally crazy - Projections! Spotlights! Lasers! Tons of Pyro! Super loud bang fireworks! and the "special thing" that I won't spoil if you don't already know about it.  This show was bat crazy.  I thought I was going to have a seizure. I was literally standing there with my jaw dropped during one bizarre hallucinogenic sequence, thinking that if I was a parent with little kids, that sequence might have gone on a little too long for my taste (skeletons and bones).  At the end of it, I was like "Wow".  All 3 of my teens said "That was kinda crazy. Way too much going on".  Uh, yeah.  On night 2 we opted to sit at a table by the Plaza thinking that maybe it would be less nuts if we weren't up by the partners statue.  The thing is, if you're back by the Plaza or Main Street, you can't see the "special thing" which occurs on the castle stage - I mean, you wouldn't even know it was there.  And the show was just as crazy.  We all thought it had some very cool parts, but it was craaaaaazy.


----------



## pangyal

Here is my brief writeup of our party last night, 10/15. It was NOT sold out, which was a relief after the horrible time we had last year. I was fairly anxious about everything going as planned since this was the first and likely time the hubster could come down with us. Our costumes were Robyn, Steve and Dustin from Stranger Things. We did not want to focus on rides or characters.

I'll timestamp this report for ease of reading and for me remembering .

3:00pm: Entered and got wristbands (we are DVC). Headed straight to get Sorcerer's cards. Went to Emporium to look for magicband but it was sold out.

3:15pm to 6:00pm: Fast passes and walk-on Big Thunder and Under The Sea. Got another fast pass for Pooh for 5:25 so that rounded out our roster (we had FP for Space, Pirates and HM so we wouldn't spend time in line for those later if they were too long).

6:00pm: Mobile Order at Pecos Bills. It was BUSY.

6:35pm: Changed into costumes. Saw tripods set up by the gazebo in Liberty Square and were able to get the Hitchhiking Ghosts and Hatbox Ghost photos at that time.

6:45pm: Went to Main Street and went through the Bypass for the starter bag and a little "atmosphere". On our way down Main Street, we got the Cauldron and Pumpkin shots from a photographer on Main Street. Then, we headed straight to Tomorrowland via Bypass.

6:50pm: Monsters Inc TOT station as confirmed as active at the entrance, so we went in there. The CMs were VERY generous with the candy all night, with huge handfuls at each stop.

6:55pm: Checked out Space but the line was already at 35 minutes. Did Buzz instead.

7:00pm to 7:35pm: TOT, Tea Cups with overlay, checked out the dance party inside Cosmic Rays, more TOT, and still more TOT (a theme with our kid). 

7:35pm: Good spot for Hocus Pocus near the Partner Statue. This was followed by another TOT line.

8:35pm: Booted it to Liberty Square with the intention of getting a front row spot wherever we could. We actually found one a few steps from the first Adventureland pass-through so stayed there for exit strategy purposes. Walked up and down all the way to the parade start area and all other front row seats were taken. Looking back, we were very lucky and should probably have headed there an hour or so before.

9:40: As soon as the last float passed and the ropes were wound up, we scurried to the grassy area in front of Casey's. There were maybe four other groups there and kids were lying down and doing cartwheels. By 10:00pm, this area was quite full. I was worried that we would not be able to stand because everyone behind us was sitting to the last minute, but all of the people in the area got up when the lights dimmed.

10:35pm: Swam upstream to Tomorrowland but missed the sweet spot for Space so we did People Mover instead and got to see the overlay a bit that way.

We headed home after getting the last TOT visit at Monsters Inc and the Headless Horseman shot at the front. 

Overall, it was definitely not crowded and we were able to get everything done that we had wanted to. I wish we all had the stamina to stay up later and get that last hour in at the party, but I certainly cannot complain about any portion of the night. The costumes were amazing this year and CMs were in a good mood (maybe because the party was not as crowded!) so the atmosphere was perfect. My costume was a bit big for me and scratchy but if that's the only thing I can complain about this year- I'll take it !


----------



## lovethattink

We went to last night's party. It was so nice to walk right up to tot without any lines.  My bag was filled to the rim after 3 stops. Same 3 stops, and my son's was half filled and dh's was like Charlie Brown. He didn't get a rock,  but he barely got any candy. We laughed about it. He was carrying a big tot bag from Her Universe that says,  "your lack of candy is disturbing."

DS had an audition last night for a feature film,  so we didn't get to the party until after 7:30. The entrance was crazy.  



We were thankful to find that inside the park was very manageable! The bypass had very few people and lines for photopass were empty. 

We did 3 for stops, COP (We got banana applesauce and strawberry applesauce), Cosmic Rays was located outside of the restaurant, and laugh floor.

We went to Main St. to play SOTMK and pick up the card. Main street was empty.  We stopped and did the photo ops with very little wait.

On my to do list was Minnie, so we waited an hour to see her. 

To answer someone's question earlier,  the play area was closed. 



After seeing Minnie, we left the park. Got to see the headless horseman as we exited.


----------



## FoxC63

*October 24th Party Peeps!

Complimentary Halloween Looks by Character Couture Team at DisneyStyle on October 24th*

The cast members of the Walt Disney World salons want to help you get ready for Halloween this year.  Stop by DisneyStyle in Disney Springs‘ West Side on Thursday, October 24th from 1 to 9pm for a complementary Halloween look from the professional stylists of the Character Couture team.  LINK


----------



## FoxC63

ShopDisney just released *Hatbox Ghost Trader Sam's Enchanted Tiki Bar Ornament* for WDW & DL $24.99 each

ShopDisney LINK


----------



## rudora

pangyal said:


> 3:00pm: Entered and got wristbands (we are DVC). Headed straight to get Sorcerer's cards. Went to Emporium to look for magicband but it was sold out.



I was curious if you happened to notice how much of the other event merchandise was sold out while you were there? We're headed down next week and my past experience with a mid to late October party date is that most of the stuff is super picked over by the time we got there (few T-shirts, pins, etc). I've gotten myself a Logo pin every year and nearly missed it one year because of super limited availability, and we missed out on some T-shirts one year.


----------



## FoxC63

pangyal said:


> 10/15 Party
> 
> 3:00pm: Entered and got wristbands (we are DVC). Headed straight to get Sorcerer's cards. Went to Emporium to look for magicband but it was sold out.



Which band was Sold Out?


----------



## pangyal

rudora said:


> I was curious if you happened to notice how much of the other event merchandise was sold out while you were there? We're headed down next week and my past experience with a mid to late October party date is that most of the stuff is super picked over by the time we got there (few T-shirts, pins, etc). I've gotten myself a Logo pin every year and nearly missed it one year because of super limited availability, and we missed out on some T-shirts one year.


I’m sorry, I only asked about or looked for the magic band this time.


----------



## pangyal

FoxC63 said:


> Which band was Sold Out?


The MNSSHP band with Mickey and Minnie on it. They said we could check Big Top but we didn’t end up going there to look, so I’m not sure if the sellout is parkwide.


----------



## FoxC63

Just adding... 



pangyal said:


> The MNSSHP band with Mickey and Minnie on it. They said we could check Big Top but we didn’t end up going there to look, so I’m not sure if the sellout is parkwide.


Sold Out at the *Emporium* .  We did see them at Big Top back in August.  Hopefully others will chime in including other Sold Out items.


----------



## rudora

FoxC63 said:


> Just adding...
> 
> 
> Sold Out at the *Emporium* .  We did see them at Big Top back in August.  Hopefully others will chime in including other Sold Out items.



It seems like they moved most of the event merchandise to Big Top just inside the doors across from the entrance to Dumbo. I've got my fingers crossed that what I want is in stock, otherwise I may have to resort to eBay.. ugh!


----------



## FoxC63

rudora said:


> It seems like they moved most of the event merchandise to Big Top just inside the doors across from the entrance to Dumbo. I've got my fingers crossed that what I want is in stock, otherwise I may have to resort to eBay.. ugh!



What do you mean, they moved Emporium's Halloween stuff to Big Top?  When I was there both locations were stocked full to the brim.


----------



## auralia

Went to the party on the 14th. It was sold out. We were not there for character greats etc. Other business brought us to Orlando and I saw there was a party we could hit and with a dvc early entrance at 2pm thought it could make for a good day in the Magic Kingdom so the kids could get a little Disney fix. We did splash x2, thunder x3, hall of presidents (husband insisted....), haunted mansion, barn stormer, pooh, under the sea, peter pan, seven dwarves, astro orbiter, buz, people mover, pirates x2, picked up the party somk card, and watched parade. by 10pm almost all rides were walk on except peter pan and seven dwarves. we got into the pan que at 20 to midnight and got out at 5 min to midnight and booked it over to seven dwarves before they closed the line. It was about 1230 am when we got off the ride and headed out. We also hit the trick or treat lines some, but only when there was no line for them... if there was a line we went on by.... at the end of the night we had over 10 pounds of candy (2 adults 2 kids). All and all for the price and crowd levels the party was worth it to me. It was similar price to a one day magic kingdom ticket with extra activities, decreased wait times for rides, and I got to sleep in in the morning.


----------



## Kc0912

Hi everyone. This thread has jumped 30 pages on me! I have some reading up to do.
As I’ve mentioned in this thread before. I’m going to be lining up for the Dwarves - as they are a must for me on our Halloween night (Nov 1)
When I jumped on at 60 days prior, the only time I could get for 7DMT FP was 4:50-5:50. I am checking 3 times a day - but not luck in modifying to earlier yet. Doing 7DMT is also a must.
Of course I will try and modify to earlier until then (and particularly on the day), however, do you expect I will still get in the first wave if I check in for FP 5 min early and then go straight to Pete’s sideshow to line up after riding?
If nothing else - at least the walking is minimal and it’ll be a Dwarves themed hour and a half.

Also, is the MNSSHP Christmas ornament still available?


----------



## FoxC63

auralia said:


> Went to the party on the 14th. It was sold out.



So the Mickey & Minnie magicband was sold out at Big Top?


----------



## Cluelyss

Kc0912 said:


> Hi everyone. This thread has jumped 30 pages on me! I have some reading up to do.
> As I’ve mentioned in this thread before. I’m going to be lining up for the Dwarves - as they are a must for me on our Halloween night (Nov 1)
> When I jumped on at 60 days prior, the only time I could get for 7DMT FP was 4:50-5:50. I am checking 3 times a day - but not luck in modifying to earlier yet. Doing 7DMT is also a must.
> Of course I will try and modify to earlier until then (and particularly on the day), however, do you expect I will still get in the first wave if I check in for FP 5 min early and then go straight to Pete’s sideshow to line up after riding?
> If nothing else - at least the walking is minimal and it’ll be a Dwarves themed hour and a half.
> 
> Also, is the MNSSHP Christmas ornament still available?


We were there on the 10th and they still had both ornaments at Big Top (MNSSHP and Hocus Pocus).


----------



## rudora

FoxC63 said:


> What do you mean, they moved Emporium's Halloween stuff to Big Top?  When I was there both locations were stocked full to the brim.


Sorry should have clarified that a bit more: The pins used to be sold elsewhere in the park (I recall Frontierland specifically but I’m believing there were others as well) but they’ve pretty much consolidated the event merchandise (pins at least - they’re what I’m typically seeking out at the parties) to a couple of locations in the park now at the Emporium and Big Top.


----------



## OhMickeyUrSoFine

Had no idea they had a special ornament for the party.  Curious what everyone thinks the best pin is for the party?  So far I got the Passholder and the Maleficent one.  I wish there was something Haunted Mansion themed for a special party pin (I like Haunted Mansion everything). Will try to go Thursday 10/17 or Friday 10/18.  Typically this would be a no-brainer with my 3rd shift typical nocturnal sleep schedule; however, lately I've been on that 1st shift sleep schedule. It feels odd.  If you see me, just say "Hi!".  I'll be lurking with my pale self somewhere.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

10/17 is sold out.  FYI.


----------



## OhMickeyUrSoFine

GADisneyDad14 said:


> 10/17 is sold out.  FYI.



Whenever that is the case, usually after an hour or so into the party as people leave, Guest Relations opens up tickets for more revenue and I've always been able to get one. With the party pass, I don't have to worry about that except on the 31st.


----------



## FoxC63

GADisneyDad14 said:


> 10/17 is sold out.  FYI.




Just adding...


----------



## aly58991

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Just to document my Plaza Garden Dessert Party times.
> 
> - looked to check in when we arrived at the park just before 8pm, couldn’t check in that early
> 
> - checked in around 9:02pm, no line
> 
> - got a few bites to eat, there’s a restroom in the terrace which is very handy
> 
> - food was plentiful and the seating around was maybe only half to a little more than half full
> 
> - we wanted to chill in the garden for the first parade, moved over there 9:16pm
> 
> - I’ve posted about this in the past, but you are close to the parade from the western side of the garden, but it’s not a great view - too many people on the sidewalk between the garden and the street
> 
> Parade arrived here 9:36pm (which seemed kinda late??)
> 
> View attachment 428819
> 
> Those people right in front are outside the garden but sitting up on a railing. Last year they policed this area and wouldn’t let people sit there, but not this night.
> 
> Another parade pic from the garden location.  Passable but not going to be prime viewing.
> 
> View attachment 428820
> 
> Since we were going to watch the second parade as our “real” parade, we left the garden 9:43pm and did some TOT trails in Tomorrowland, got some water, and a Joffreys iced coffee (was feeling the need for a little boost).
> 
> - We were back in the garden by 10:01pm to wait for fireworks.  I mentioned earlier I thought the Plaza Garden crowd was very light.  Had plenty of room even at that late timing and found probably the last 1-2 spots on the back rail, but plenty of good options all around.  I could see the garden being more popular than this night as the season moves along and people look for ways to be in the Hub to watch this show, so my experience this night may not be repeatable, hard to say.  But this night was just like my prior MNSSHP dessert parties - a pretty casual, no fuss affair that was definitely not close to capacity relative to a normal HEA night.
> 
> I think that covers the basics, let me know if you have any questions.



Did you get to watch hocus pocus from the spot


----------



## DisneyCraig523

I’m going to be at WDW for my first solo trip next week, staying from the 25th to the 29th. I intended on getting a three day park hopper and a ticket to MNSSHP to use on my 4th day from 4 PM to park closing. I accidentally purchased a 4 day park hopper pass and had given up on the party event because of my mistake. The party is held on the Friday and Sunday of my trip and I’ve heard the Friday parties tend to be more crowded. Looking for some advice on whether or not I should just splurge and buy the ticket for the Sunday party. I’ve never been before. I don’t have any interest in the characters, parade or fireworks, to be honest. I really just want to be in the park at night for the event, see all the cool decorations, take some pictures and hopefully get on a bunch of rides with lesser wait times. I’m leaning towards doing it even though it will cost another $120. Just looking to hear people’s feedback on their experiences and how much they were able to do from 4 pm on. Thanks!


----------



## sheila14

FoxC63 said:


> Just adding...
> View attachment 444938


Wow I can’t believe all the sold out parties, what is going on?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

DisneyCraig523 said:


> I’m going to be at WDW for my first solo trip next week, staying from the 25th to the 29th. I intended on getting a three day park hopper and a ticket to MNSSHP to use on my 4th day from 4 PM to park closing. I accidentally purchased a 4 day park hopper pass and had given up on the party event because of my mistake. The party is held on the Friday and Sunday of my trip and I’ve heard the Friday parties tend to be more crowded. Looking for some advice on whether or not I should just splurge and buy the ticket for the Sunday party. I’ve never been before. I don’t have any interest in the characters, parade or fireworks, to be honest. I really just want to be in the park at night for the event, see all the cool decorations, take some pictures and hopefully get on a bunch of rides with lesser wait times. I’m leaning towards doing it even though it will cost another $120. Just looking to hear people’s feedback on their experiences and how much they were able to do from 4 pm on. Thanks!



Probably won’t find too many folks on this thread that say don’t go to a MNSSHP.  

But I’d say do it - the parties are well-attended, but they can be a lot of fun.  It’s a chance to see the MK in a new/different way.  Most rides have lower waits.  

At this point late party season, I wouldn’t worry too much about the Friday vs Sunday thing.  They’re all just shades of grey to me.   We were at last Friday’s party and had a great evening.  

Some party dates have been selling out well in advance of the day of, which is different than recent years, so don’t wait too long if you do decide to go.  

Have fun whatever you decide.


----------



## OhMickeyUrSoFine

DisneyCraig523 said:


> I’m going to be at WDW for my first solo trip next week, staying from the 25th to the 29th. I intended on getting a three day park hopper and a ticket to MNSSHP to use on my 4th day from 4 PM to park closing. I accidentally purchased a 4 day park hopper pass and had given up on the party event because of my mistake. The party is held on the Friday and Sunday of my trip and I’ve heard the Friday parties tend to be more crowded. Looking for some advice on whether or not I should just splurge and buy the ticket for the Sunday party. I’ve never been before. I don’t have any interest in the characters, parade or fireworks, to be honest. I really just want to be in the park at night for the event, see all the cool decorations, take some pictures and hopefully get on a bunch of rides with lesser wait times. I’m leaning towards doing it even though it will cost another $120. Just looking to hear people’s feedback on their experiences and how much they were able to do from 4 pm on. Thanks!



I prefer Disney at night honestly.  So, with that, I always try to go to a night event.  After 10pm it dies down and the crowds get less = less wait times for rides.  If you want candy, I'd wait until after 10:30 to walk around and get candy because the lines can be long for candy before then.  WDW parade, in my opinion, pales in comparison to Disneyland. I wish there was more focus on Halloween or Villains.  Seeing people in costumes is really cool for me as well.  It's just a matter of what you're into.


----------



## DisneyCraig523

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Probably won’t find too many folks on this thread that say don’t go to a MNSSHP.
> 
> But I’d say do it - the parties are well-attended, but they can be a lot of fun.  It’s a chance to see the MK in a new/different way.  Most rides have lower waits.
> 
> At this point late party season, I wouldn’t worry too much about the Friday vs Sunday thing.  They’re all just shades of grey to me.   We were at last Friday’s party and had a great evening.
> 
> Some party dates have been selling out well in advance of the day of, which is different than recent years, so don’t wait too long if you do decide to go.
> 
> Have fun whatever you decide.



Thank you! I get into Orlando at 8 AM on Friday morning and was planning on going straight to Epcot for some food and wine fun. Thinking that could be a long day if I’m stacking that with the Halloween party but I might do it.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

sheila14 said:


> Wow I can’t believe all the sold out parties, what is going on?



Total speculation and pot stirring on my part, but I personally think Disney adjusts the ticket count for various reasons and that they are sold out when Disney wants them to be sold out, if that makes sense.  

It could be staffing / capacity related.  It could be to create some ticket sale buzz.  It could be to prevent a large walk-up crowd that they can’t plan for.  It could be party pass related.  It could be any of the above or none of the above.  If only we knew!

It’s not like we haven’t seen this level of sold out nights before... you just have to go back to 2015 where 44% of the parties sold out that year, and 42% in 2014.  2016-2018 saw far fewer sell outs (and also large price increases).  This year is proving more 2015-like.


----------



## sheila14

DisneyCraig523 said:


> Thank you! I get into Orlando at 8 AM on Friday morning and was planning on going straight to Epcot for some food and wine fun. Thinking that could be a long day if I’m stacking that with the Halloween party but I might do it.


See you there Friday night


----------



## DisneyCraig523

OhMickeyUrSoFine said:


> I prefer Disney at night honestly.  So, with that, I always try to go to a night event.  After 10pm it dies down and the crowds get less = less wait times for rides.  If you want candy, I'd wait until after 10:30 to walk around and get candy because the lines can be long for candy before then.  WDW parade, in my opinion, pales in comparison to Disneyland. I wish there was more focus on Halloween or Villains.  Seeing people in costumes is really cool for me as well.  It's just a matter of what you're into.



I love Disney at night. And I like candy haha. I know for me I’m mostly interested in just being there and enjoying the experience


----------



## disneydreamer781

Just decided not to do MNSSHP this year but did get the opportunity to add a day to the backend of our trip since I found a decent airfare, so I don't know if anyone else would agree, but I think that's better.


----------



## TinkOhio

DisneyCraig523 ~ If you can swing it, do it!  The atmosphere alone is worth seeing at least once.   It really is like nothing else you will see/do on property.   We booked our long weekend specifically to enjoy the Halloween party, and will be attending on the 27th and 29th.   We'll be arriving at the MK at 3 and plan to enjoy every minute possible in the park.   When you remember that the party will be crowded, have a reasonable game plan, and are flexible, you can have a really great time.


----------



## OhMickeyUrSoFine

DisneyCraig523 said:


> I love Disney at night. And I like candy haha. I know for me I’m mostly interested in just being there and enjoying the experience



Oh, forgot to mention, I'd do the Sunday one. I think the crowds are less, from my experience.  I think you should definitely give it a try if you like it at night then.  The fireworks are really cool I believe they are at 10:15 PM and be somewhere near the castle.  I never wait in line for parades/shows.  Usually I'm able to just walk somewhere and get a good view wherever it is when it starts.  And typically catch the last parade, if you want, on the stairs of Guest Relations (great view by the way) or in the front or in front of Frontier Trading Post on the little stage-area-thing where I can sit.


----------



## ChiefM

Have the motorhome ready and leaving out Saturday morning. For MNSSHP on Monday the wife is going as Minnie Mouse, me as a Jedi Knight and son as Spiderman. 
Tim's newest video still shows the Jack Skellington sipper at Cosmic Rays, got my fingers crossed they have them on Monday night.
Never really been in the park so late so it's going to be something new for all of us.


----------



## Jorjabelle

We’re booked for Monday’s party next week.  I’m just keeping an eye on the weather to see how it goes.

Our FPs are booked for that day for the 3:30 to 6 pm time frame.  We’re going to Typhoon Lagoon in the morning.

I have the Plaza Garden Party booked.  Since we’re at Fort Wilderness, I plan on us eating an early linner? before heading to MK by 3pm. I’ll take additional food in our bag - PBJ roll ups or chicken ranch wrap and veggies/hummus (in bento boxes w cold packs) to balance the Dessert Party.

Other than Hades Nachos - nothing else during the party jumped out to me on the savory end.  And we make a mean Blackstone chicken nachos when we are camping. 

Looking forward to the new fireworks, the parade and everyone’s great costumes.

Thanks to everyone on the thread for their great advice - my last MNSSHP was ten yrs ago so I’ve appreciated all of the updates!


----------



## DisneyCraig523

OhMickeyUrSoFine said:


> Oh, forgot to mention, I'd do the Sunday one. I think the crowds are less, from my experience.  I think you should definitely give it a try if you like it at night then.  The fireworks are really cool I believe they are at 10:15 PM and be somewhere near the castle.  I never wait in line for parades/shows.  Usually I'm able to just walk somewhere and get a good view wherever it is when it starts.  And typically catch the last parade, if you want, on the stairs of Guest Relations (great view by the way) or in the front or in front of Frontier Trading Post on the little stage-area-thing where I can sit.



I think I’m leaning towards Sunday only because with a 5:30 AM flight on Friday getting into Orlando, the Friday night party would make for a long night


----------



## lovethattink

Keep your eye on the development of trpical or subtropical storm, Nestor. Just got the cyclone watch on my phone.  Looks like could possible be some squall like weather.  Being that we're on the right side of the storm,  tornadoes could develop. The worse of the weather is expected more north and along the panhandle. Friday night into Saturday.


----------



## ChiefM

Saw that on the news this morning. Heading out Saturday morning so keeping an eye out for that forecast.


----------



## FoxC63

sheila14 said:


> Wow I can’t believe all the sold out parties, what is going on?



Gotta say it, I think it's great for Disney provided it's not overly crowded as we've seen but I honestly think they are trying to control that. I still believe when it comes to throwing a family friendly Halloween party Disney goes above and beyond, CM's too making it the best party. I never understood why crowd levels were low to begin with.


----------



## FoxC63

DisneyCraig523 said:


> I’m going to be at WDW for my first solo trip next week, staying from the 25th to the 29th. I intended on getting a three day park hopper and a ticket to MNSSHP to use on my 4th day from 4 PM to park closing. I accidentally purchased a 4 day park hopper pass and had given up on the party event because of my mistake. The party is held on the Friday and Sunday of my trip and I’ve heard the Friday parties tend to be more crowded. Looking for some advice on whether or not I should just splurge and buy the ticket for the Sunday party. I’ve never been before. I don’t have any interest in the characters, parade or fireworks, to be honest. I really just want to be in the park at night for the event, see all the cool decorations, take some pictures and hopefully get on a bunch of rides with lesser wait times. I’m leaning towards doing it even though it will cost another $120. Just looking to hear people’s feedback on their experiences and how much they were able to do from 4 pm on. Thanks!



I would call and explain what happened maybe you'll get a kind CM to help you purchase the correct tickets.  It never hurts to ask even if you purchased the PH from a third party.  Third party sellers have policies too but I would call Disney first.  Please post back if things change.


----------



## Jonny99

lovethattink said:


> Keep your eye on the development of trpical or subtropical storm, Nestor. Just got the cyclone watch on my phone.  Looks like could possible be some squall like weather.  Being that we're on the right side of the storm,  tornadoes could develop. The worse of the weather is expected more north and along the panhandle. Friday night into Saturday.



My family cancelled our trip in September because of Dorian, now we're flying in Saturday morning for our rescheduled trip -_____-


----------



## mesaboy2

Jonny99 said:


> My family cancelled our trip in September because of Dorian, now we're flying in Saturday morning for our rescheduled trip -_____-



This is no Dorian, and unlikely to do much of anything in central Florida outside of some passing rain.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Perhaps some relevant news for some: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184939147313762307


----------



## lovethattink

Jonny99 said:


> My family cancelled our trip in September because of Dorian, now we're flying in Saturday morning for our rescheduled trip -_____-



This one isn't a hurricane. Latest update says we'll get some wind and some rain, but not tropical storm force here in central FL.


----------



## BecuzImaLady

See you Monday! We are going down Saturday for the Monday party. DD will be Donald, my mom will be Daisy, DH will be Dr. Facilier and I will be Pooh.
Looking forward to it no matter the weather or crowds. Party is already paid for, might as well attempt to have a good time!





ChiefM said:


> Have the motorhome ready and leaving out Saturday morning. For MNSSHP on Monday the wife is going as Minnie Mouse, me as a Jedi Knight and son as Spiderman.
> Tim's newest video still shows the Jack Skellington sipper at Cosmic Rays, got my fingers crossed they have them on Monday night.
> Never really been in the park so late so it's going to be something new for all of us.


----------



## DisneyCraig523

BecuzImaLady said:


> See you Monday! We are going down Saturday for the Monday party. DD will be Donald, my mom will be Daisy, DH will be Dr. Facilier and I will be Pooh.
> Looking forward to it no matter the weather or crowds. Party is already paid for, might as well attempt to have a good time!



I am sure this is a silly question but having never been to MNSSHP, does it take place rain or shine? I’m guessing yes with the parade and fireworks being impacted by weather?


----------



## BecuzImaLady

DisneyCraig523 said:


> I am sure this is a silly question but having never been to MNSSHP, does it take place rain or shine? I’m guessing yes with the parade and fireworks being impacted by weather?


Yes the party will almost always go on during rain or inclement weather. The fireworks or parade will be delayed if need be or in extreme circumstances they can be cancelled. I know the headless horseman will not ride even if the ground is slippery for the horse (doesn’t have to be raining right then).


----------



## lovethattink

BecuzImaLady said:


> Yes the party will almost always go on during rain or inclement weather. The fireworks or parade will be delayed if need be or in extreme circumstances they can be cancelled. I know the headless horseman will not ride even if the ground is slippery for the horse (doesn’t have to be raining right then).



And the Hocus Pocus show will depend on if the stage is slippery too.

The outdoor meet and greets are weather dependent too. So are the outdoor tot. The indoor ones should continue regardless.


----------



## ColoradoMom12

We were at the 10/14 party. This isn’t a long or detailed review. Just checking in to share a little bit and say we had a great time!! I didn’t realize it was a sold out party until we were leaving. The lines seemed very similar to what we encountered last year on a non-sold out party night. I do wonder if there’s a tot strategy that I’m missing, lol. It seems like everywhere we go, the entrance is on the opposite side of where we’re coming from, and then it exits in the direction we just came from. It’s lots of backtracking, which I usually try to avoid when I plan how to spend time in the parks. At MNSSHP we usually start in Frontierland/Adventureland and work our way across Fantasyland and over to Tomorrowland.

This was the first year we stayed for the entire party (left shortly after midnight), although some of this was unintentional and due to a family member we brought with us whose ECV (off-site rental) ran out of battery and had to recharge.

DD and I ended up skipping the fireworks. We were at the Tomorrowland Terrace dessert party and got up to walk around (more tot candy...) a little bit before fireworks. We noticed Space Mtn was down as we went into the restroom nearby a little before 10. When we came back out, the queue was open (holding people outside), and there were only about 20 people waiting. The CM there said they were expecting the ride to be back up immediately. We couldn’t resist, lol, and jumped into the line. We waited a few minutes, and by about 10:05, they re-opened SM! We literally walked right onto it! We essentially missed out on the fireworks, but it didn’t feel much like missing out because we were so excited to walk right onto Space Mountain.

By midnight, I was feeling rather sick to my stomach. On our way back to the resort, I chalked it up to too much candy snacking and desserts (I didn’t actually eat that much candy or desserts, but I convinced myself it was the combination of candy plus Space Mtn), but unfortunately I was up all night very sick. We checked out the following morning. It was a very unpleasant end to our vacation and a miserable journey back home to Colorado. Luckily it was only a 24 hour bug, and I managed not to share it with my DD. She and/or I always seem to get sick at Disney, lol. Usually it’s a cold we come home with (which we fondly call “the Disney bug.” It’s like a vacation momento, lol), but she came down with a stomach virus a few years ago at Thanksgiving and this trip apparently it was my turn. That put a damper on the end of our trip, but it was a really fun night at the party!


----------



## twinmom13

We attended the 10/17 party and had a great time! It was sold out but I thought the crowds were totally manageable and wait times generally low. The atmosphere was fantastic! There is something extra magic about Disney at night.

Thank you to everyone who has been sharing their experiences and advice. I have enjoyed all 307 pages of it and it definitely helped me prepare for tonight.

We went to MK earlier today and then returned to our resort for a break before the party (staying at Contemporary — so convenient!) so we did not arrive until just before 7. Here is a summary of what we accomplished:
Tapped in and got wristbands — no wait for either.
Bypass for bags/candy and a quick photo.
Stopped in at first aid for some Tylenol. Fun fact: it’s a “secret candy spot.”
Got water at Casey’s — no wait.
Tot at Diamond Horseshoe — long line but moved quickly.
Hitchhiking ghost and hatbox ghost magic shots — no wait. 
Splash Mountain — 25 minutes posted, fairly accurate.
Dinner at Pecos Bill — mobile ordered, only waited 5 minutes or so.
BTMR — 10 minute wait or so.
Splash again — 5 minute wait during first parade.
Tot at Splash — no wait.
Bathroom break.
Tot at Philharmagic— no wait, plus we got to sit and watch Mr. Toad for a while to recharge.
We were heading to meet Elena when the fireworks started, so we stopped and watched. We were right next to the carrousel and were surrounded by fireworks. We couldn’t see the projections of course, but we enjoyed the fireworks anyway.
Met Elena and Cinderella. Only one group ahead of us so little wait, and there was no one behind us so Elena talked to my boys for a long time, which is great because they love her. She was fantastic with them.
Tried to ride Pooh but it was down.
Tot next to Cosmic Ray’s — no wait.
Space Mountain — 25 minutes posted, but it was less than that. More like somewhere between 15 and 20.
Quick stop to dance with Sulley.
Walked toward exit just before the second parade. The parade had started, it just had not reached Main Street when we walked up toward the exit, but I saw plenty of good places to watch even at the last minute.
Took resort monorail — waited 15 minutes or so. We could have walked quicker but we were tired!

I think that is it. I feel like I am forgetting something, but I am too tired to think.

It was a great evening. We saw lots of amazing costumes and enjoyed the whole feel of the party immensely. We did more trick or treating than we planned, but it is hard to walk by an empty line without stopping. The three of us got enough candy to fill a two gallon baggie. Everyone was generous except at the exit of Splash, which only gave 1 piece. The line next to splash, on the other hand, gave double handfuls.

Thank you all again for all the great advice!  It helped us have a magical evening!


----------



## bearybubba

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Perhaps some relevant news for some:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184939147313762307



Since they are selling them during the day, before the party starts, I'm going to be really ticked if these sell out before our party on the 29th.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

bearybubba said:


> Since they are selling them during the day, before the party starts, I'm going to be really ticked if these sell out before our party on the 29th.


I agree!  I'm going on the 27th and will feel the same way.


----------



## TinkOhio

twinmom13 ~ How wet did you get on Splash?  Is the splash level turned down to avoid ruining costumes?  We would love to ride it at the party, but we don't want to walk around soaking wet or ruin our party ears.   We've been there in cold weather when the splash is turned off and in hot weather when everyone gets soaked.


----------



## Lyons Family

I wonder if that tropical storm or whatever it is called will have any impact on Disneys party nights these next couple days?


----------



## twinmom13

TinkOhio said:


> twinmom13 ~ How wet did you get on Splash?  Is the splash level turned down to avoid ruining costumes?  We would love to ride it at the party, but we don't want to walk around soaking wet or ruin our party ears.   We've been there in cold weather when the splash is turned off and in hot weather when everyone gets soaked.


Definitely not turned down. I got a giant splash in the face and hair during the party. Of course, I was sitting in the front, so ymmv. Not too wet other that the face and head, luckily. We put accessories in our tot bag and put it in the floor, and everything stayed dry. It was definitely worth it — riding in the dark is amazing!  The drop feels much more intense.


----------



## Castlequeen5

Okay so we’ve dropped the Cruella’s Hideaway and decided the money was better spent on a 2nd party.  Now we’ll be going on the 25th and 27th.  

For our first party, we plan to finish our fastpasses and then get in line for the 7 dwarves around 5:15.  Then at the 2nd party, part of our group plans to line up for J&S at 4:00.  And later we will get in line for Tarzan & Jane around 6:00.  After the meet and greets, we plan to TOT, watch the fireworks, watch the 2nd parade and ride a few rides.  Between the 2 parties, we’d like to ride HM and any of the rides that are specially themed for the party.  Does this sound reasonable?  We’re pretty flexible, so we can adjust as needed.


----------



## mesaboy2

Lyons Family said:


> I wonder if that tropical storm or whatever it is called will have any impact on Disneys party nights these next couple days?





mesaboy2 said:


> This is no Dorian, and unlikely to do much of anything in central Florida outside of some passing rain.


----------



## TinkOhio

twinmom13 said:


> Definitely not turned down. I got a giant splash in the face and hair during the party. Of course, I was sitting in the front, so ymmv. Not too wet other that the face and head, luckily. We put accessories in our tot bag and put it in the floor, and everything stayed dry. It was definitely worth it — riding in the dark is amazing!  The drop feels much more intense.



Thank you


----------



## MemoryMakers

At the party.   All characters in Storybook circus will be inside tonight.  Got in line for 7D (characters...not ride) at 5:00.  5 groups back.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

MommaBerd said:


> I blame the die-hard SW fans for this. They didn’t show up; they pitched a temper-tantrum about how the land wasn’t based on a place in the movies; they constantly criticize it for what it isn’t and some root for its failure, etc.
> 
> Then, you hear from people like Kevin on The DIS Unplugged, who, while extremely hilarious in his retelling of events, got very annoyed when CMs *were* staying in character. My guess is that there are a large number of “Kevins” out there who just don’t want to engage in the immersion.
> 
> On a more personal level, we *loved* GE! My brother could not have been more excited by it! We saw characters roaming and interacting with guests every time we were there. (I even got sassy with a Stormtrooper.) We thought the criticisms of MF:SR were way overblown.
> 
> The one place where we thought the immersion was fantastic, but could also go even further, is Oga’s Cantina. Our bartender was fun and engaging! We really enjoyed our two-drink, 45 minute time in there.  But how awesome would it be if there were some characters in THERE?!? That is the perfect place for your reputation to come into play and to bring the immersion to the next level. People going there would be given a heads-up that the expectation is you play along with the story. I imagine the cost to WDW would be minimal - just the cost for talent.
> 
> It makes me sad/disappointed that Disney is softening/removing the playful elements, but again, what is a company to do when the people for whom this immersion was created don’t show up?





Castlequeen5 said:


> Okay so we’ve dropped the Cruella’s Hideaway and decided the money was better spent on a 2nd party.  Now we’ll be going on the 25th and 27th.
> 
> For our first party, we plan to finish our fastpasses and then get in line for the 7 dwarves around 5:15.  Then at the 2nd party, part of our group plans to line up for J&S at 4:00.  And later we will get in line for Tarzan & Jane around 6:00.  After the meet and greets, we plan to TOT, watch the fireworks, watch the 2nd parade and ride a few rides.  Between the 2 parties, we’d like to ride HM and any of the rides that are specially themed for the party.  Does this sound reasonable?  We’re pretty flexible, so we can adjust as needed.




We lined up for the Tarzan group at 6:30 and were about the 4th group in line. 6 might be a bit too early. 

If you have day tickets at all, get line for Jack and Sally by 3:45. We were in line at 3:30 and the line really got out of hand once the MNSSHP tickets were allowed in. It grows FAST.


----------



## FoxC63

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Perhaps some relevant news for some:





bearybubba said:


> Since they are selling them during the day, before the party starts, I'm going to be really ticked if these sell out before our party on the 29th.





ENJDisneyFan said:


> I agree!  I'm going on the 27th and will feel the same way.



I'm surprised the only item that has been reported so far as sold out is the exclusive Mickey & Minnie magicband and we do not have confirmation if that is park wide at Magic Kingdom.  Also there was a report about three or four weeks ago the standard Halloween pins were 25% off in HS.   This makes me believe Disney produced more merchandise this year than ever before.  

Lastly, ShopDisney is currently offering a discount which is unprecedented; two years ago they offered it during the last week in October and last year it was available on Nov 1st.


I agree, we've attended the last two parties of the Halloween season for years, not having items available has been a major disappointment.  Hopefully you'll find what you want!  

https://www.shopdisney.com/


----------



## Castlequeen5

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> We lined up for the Tarzan group at 6:30 and were about the 4th group in line. 6 might be a bit too early.
> 
> If you have day tickets at all, get line for Jack and Sally by 3:45. We were in line at 3:30 and the line really got out of hand once the MNSSHP tickets were allowed in. It grows FAST.


Thank you for the tips!  I'm glad to know we may have some extra time before the Tarzan meet!  We have APs, but our friends don't.  They are planning to head straight there when they're allowed in.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Castlequeen5 said:


> Thank you for the tips!  I'm glad to know we may have some extra time before the Tarzan meet!  We have APs, but our friends don't.  They are planning to head straight there when they're allowed in.



I'm not exaggerating though, about the jack and Sally line. If they can try to be at the front of the turnstiles and go straight there, it could be the difference between an additional hour wait for the characters.


----------



## Castlequeen5

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm not exaggerating though, about the jack and Sally line. If they can try to be at the front of the turnstiles and go straight there, it could be the difference between an additional hour wait for the characters.


Thank you.  I'll be sure and let them know to get there ASAP!


----------



## AliceandPete

Oh boy . I’ve been quietly reading along for months and dreaming of our trip way in the future.  All of a sudden I’m six days away from leaving and it feels very real.  We are at the October 29th party. I need to make a detailed plan.. this is not a “wing it and hope for the best “ kind of thing. It’s going to be way too busy for that . 

So far our priorities are ,
SOTMK card , 
DS may want a popcorn bucket or sipper ,
Cadaver Dans, 
Meeting Gravediggers
Meeting  Monsters Inc characters ( we’re in Monsters University costumes) 
Perhaps a few more characters (none of the really popular ones and if lines  are too long we will skip )
Riding Pirates and Space Mountain 
TOT ... this I am happy to leave until later in the night so as not to lug the candy around but we will jump in a line if it doesn’t seem really long 
Plaza Garden dessert party for fireworks 
Parade ( probably second one )
Try to  catch last Hocus Pocus show if we can 

Does this all seem doable? I will take a chunk of time today to try to bang out a schedule and I will tweak from there. We went to one party before but it wasn’t very busy.


----------



## sophy1996

AliceandPete said:


> Oh boy . I’ve been quietly reading along for months and dreaming of our trip way in the future.  All of a sudden I’m six days away from leaving and it feels very real.  We are at the October 29th party. I need to make a detailed plan.. this is not a “wing it and hope for the best “ kind of thing. It’s going to be way too busy for that .
> 
> So far our priorities are ,
> SOTMK card ,
> DS may want a popcorn bucket or sipper ,
> Cadaver Dans,
> Meeting Gravediggers
> Meeting  Monsters Inc characters ( we’re in Monsters University costumes)
> Perhaps a few more characters (none of the really popular ones and if lines  are too long we will skip )
> Riding Pirates and Space Mountain
> TOT ... this I am happy to leave until later in the night so as not to lug the candy around but we will jump in a line if it doesn’t seem really long
> Plaza Garden dessert party for fireworks
> Parade ( probably second one )
> Try to  catch last Hocus Pocus show if we can
> 
> Does this all seem doable? I will take a chunk of time today to try to bang out a schedule and I will tweak from there. We went to one party before but it wasn’t very busy.



If you keep your character expectations loose, you can probably accomplish most if not all of these priorities.

On 10/6, we did some rides with FPs before the party, ate at Skipper's, and did a couple more rides, all before 7.  We caught the first Cadaver Dans show, did some TOT, met gravediggers and did magic shots, did Pirates (said 30 minute wait but was 30 minutes including ride), and rode Teacups with overlay, before checking in for the Plaza dessert party before 8:45.  After grabbing some desserts and drinks, and seeing the headless horseman before the first parade, we rode Buzz twice and TTA and did TOT at Monsters Inc. before going to the fireworks viewing area around 9:50-10:00.  Saw fireworks at 10:15, went to Cruella's, sat there for a bit (we had planned to go out and do more TOT or another ride, but it was pouring rain), then watched the second parade from the reserved viewing area (parade was super slow and arrived late due to rain, leaving us unable to do anything after because it didn't finish until 12:10).  We sat at Cruella's again for a bit, and then did some magic shots on the way out.  This party was not sold out, but seemed busy.

I think for the Monsters Inc. characters you'll have to meet them at their dance party.  We saw them out dancing when we were riding TTA.


----------



## AliceandPete

sophy1996 said:


> If you keep your character expectations loose, you can probably accomplish most if not all of these priorities.
> 
> On 10/6, we did some rides with FPs before the party, ate at Skipper's, and did a couple more rides, all before 7.  We caught the first Cadaver Dans show, did some TOT, met gravediggers and did magic shots, did Pirates (said 30 minute wait but was 30 minutes including ride), and rode Teacups with overlay, before checking in for the Plaza dessert party before 8:45.  After grabbing some desserts and drinks, and seeing the headless horseman before the first parade, we rode Buzz twice and TTA and did TOT at Monsters Inc. before going to the fireworks viewing area around 9:50-10:00.  Saw fireworks at 10:15, went to Cruella's, sat there for a bit (we had planned to go out and do more TOT or another ride, but it was pouring rain), then watched the second parade from the reserved viewing area (parade was super slow and arrived late due to rain, leaving us unable to do anything after because it didn't finish until 12:10).  We sat at Cruella's again for a bit, and then did some magic shots on the way out.  This party was not sold out, but seemed busy.
> 
> I think for the Monsters Inc. characters you'll have to meet them at their dance party.  We saw them out dancing when we were riding TTA.


Thank you this is really helpful . I hadn’t even considered we could check in at the dessert  party and then go do some other things before fireworks.
Does anyone have any opinions on the best time to line up for the dessert party check in ?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

AliceandPete said:


> Thank you this is really helpful . I hadn’t even considered we could check in at the dessert  party and then go do some other things before fireworks.
> Does anyone have any opinions on the best time to line up for the dessert party check in ?



My opinion is you can time it to whatever suits your plan.  I've done two dessert parties now and I rate attendance as medium to moderate.  It is a very casual affair and you can time things - your arrival, how long you eat, when you go to the garden, etc - at whatever timing fits with how your evening is going.


----------



## Alabama Minnie

Attended the 10/14 Party. If it was sold-out, it really wasn't that bad IMO. We had front-row viewing for the Parade and "pretty-good" FW viewing. Only wish we had been able to see Moana and ride Pirates but the kids were too tired after the FW.


----------



## AliceandPete

GADisneyDad14 said:


> My opinion is you can time it to whatever suits your plan.  I've done two dessert parties now and I rate attendance as medium to moderate.  It is a very casual affair and you can time things - your arrival, how long you eat, when you go to the garden, etc - at whatever timing fits with how your evening is going.


So even with a sold out party I don’t run the risk of having no view at all if I check in and come back later ? I don’t really know how many people they pack in there . If so it will be great to check in early, enjoy a few desserts and then go do a few more rides!


----------



## sophy1996

AliceandPete said:


> Thank you this is really helpful . I hadn’t even considered we could check in at the dessert  party and then go do some other things before fireworks.
> Does anyone have any opinions on the best time to line up for the dessert party check in ?



There was no line to check in when we arrived sometime between 8:30 and 8:45 or so.  Two different desks for the two parties.  The eating area for the Plaza dessert party wasn't full (though it filled in more while we were there), nor was the viewing area (we had plenty of space all around us on the lawn, even during the show).  They told us when we checked in that we could leave and come back and someone would escort us to the viewing area, but that wasn't necessary.  We knew where the area was, took ourselves there when we were ready (after we'd been in Tomorrowland) and showed our wristbands, and it was fine.


----------



## AliceandPete

sophy1996 said:


> There was no line to check in when we arrived sometime between 8:30 and 8:45 or so.  Two different desks for the two parties.  The eating area for the Plaza dessert party wasn't full (though it filled in more while we were there), nor was the viewing area (we had plenty of space all around us on the lawn, even during the show).  They told us when we checked in that we could leave and come back and someone would escort us to the viewing area, but that wasn't necessary.  We knew where the area was, took ourselves there when we were ready (after we'd been in Tomorrowland) and showed our wristbands, and it was fine.


Thank you, that sounds much better than I was picturing.


----------



## KaystotheKingdom

First Timers!  I am bringing my almost 4 year old, mom and sister to mnsshp ( first time for everyone!). We are going on Nov 1 and I am full on preparing myself for the crazy as this is the last party of the year, a Friday, close to Halloween, and a run Disney weekend.

Any suggestions on the must do’s and in what order to do them?  We don’t plan on visiting characters due to all of the crowd driving factors above. 

Thanks in advance, love these boards!


----------



## pooh'smate

Somehow I misplaced my dd's SOTMK card from MNSSHP and she is heartbroken. We just got home Wednesday and I can't find it anywhere. Could someone grab one for me? I will send you a self addressed stamped envelope.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

FYI, Thursday 10/24 is sold out.


----------



## simnia

GADisneyDad14 said:


> FYI, Thursday 10/24 is sold out.


Bummer but we will try to make the best of it.


----------



## TinkOhio

pooh'smate said:


> Somehow I misplaced my dd's SOTMK card from MNSSHP and she is heartbroken. We just got home Wednesday and I can't find it anywhere. Could someone grab one for me? I will send you a self addressed stamped envelope.



We won't be there until next week, but we can send you one when we are back.


----------



## Selket

pooh'smate said:


> Somehow I misplaced my dd's SOTMK card from MNSSHP and she is heartbroken. We just got home Wednesday and I can't find it anywhere. Could someone grab one for me? I will send you a self addressed stamped envelope.



I have an extra I can send you right now.  I don't need the stamped envelope but you can DM me your address and I'll put it in the mail Monday.   I have 2 since my son didn't want his.  I'm also at one of the upcoming parties so I'll have no problem get another.


----------



## Selket

GADisneyDad14 said:


> FYI, Thursday 10/24 is sold out.



Explain the Thursday sell outs to me - lol!  I don't get it.   I went ahead and bought one for the 29th just in case.


----------



## sheila14

simnia said:


> Bummer but we will try to make the best of it.


That totally stinks but I guess I will just ToT!!!!


----------



## twinklebug

The 24th has sold out. ( I had set our trip and FPs up for this, but didn't have the funds until just tonight)  

So...
Between the Friday 10/25 and Sunday 10/27 Parties, which would you think will be less busy?
I would say Sunday, but those locals with their party passes might kill it.

The difference in nights is negligible: it means missing either our Flight of Passage or Slinky Dog Fastpasses.


----------



## Castlequeen5

twinklebug said:


> The 24th has sold out. ( I had set our trip and FPs up for this, but didn't have the funds until just tonight)
> 
> So...
> Between the Friday 10/25 and Sunday 10/27 Parties, which would you think will be less busy?
> I would say Sunday, but those locals with their party passes might kill it.
> 
> The difference in nights is negligible: it means missing either our Flight of Passage or Slinky Dog Fastpasses.


So sorry.   I know that's disappointing, especially after working so hard to get your fastpasses all planned out.  I had to change up everything this summer after the annual pass prices went up.  I was so frustrated, because I ended up dropping my free dining package and buying passes from Sam's.  But it all worked out in the end.

We are going to both of those parties!  I wouldn't be surprised if one or both sell out as well.  So I don't think it matters either way.  I would choose the night that works the best for you, because I doubt the crowds will be noticeably different.  I hope you have a great time regardless!!


----------



## FoxC63

GADisneyDad14 said:


> FYI, Thursday 10/24 is sold out.




Wow!!!! Just adding visual...


----------



## twinklebug

Castlequeen5 said:


> So sorry.   I know that's disappointing, especially after working so hard to get your fastpasses all planned out.  I had to change up everything this summer after the annual pass prices went up.  I was so frustrated, because I ended up dropping my free dining package and buying passes from Sam's.  But it all worked out in the end.
> 
> We are going to both of those parties!  I wouldn't be surprised if one or both sell out as well.  So I don't think it matters either way.  I would choose the night that works the best for you, because I doubt the crowds will be noticeably different.  I hope you have a great time regardless!!


 It is tempting to just go for both parties... LOL.
Been promising my daughter we'd go. No chance to back out now  We will have fun! Hope you do too.


----------



## Cluelyss

KaystotheKingdom said:


> First Timers!  I am bringing my almost 4 year old, mom and sister to mnsshp ( first time for everyone!). We are going on Nov 1 and I am full on preparing myself for the crazy as this is the last party of the year, a Friday, close to Halloween, and a run Disney weekend.
> 
> Any suggestions on the must do’s and in what order to do them?  We don’t plan on visiting characters due to all of the crowd driving factors above.
> 
> Thanks in advance, love these boards!


“Must do’s” vary by family - what are your priorities for the night if not characters? Rides, trick or treat, party exclusive shows, treats, etc? For first timers I’d say do NOT miss the parade or fireworks. With a 4 YO I’d recommend watching the first parade from Frontierland then heading directly to the hub to find a spot for the fireworks. Beyond that, will depend on what your party wants to get out of the night. But most of all, have a plan and have fun!!!


----------



## kmermaid

I have recently found out an old friend/neighbor is going to Disney for their 50th annversery.  They are attending the 29th party but I think they have no clue, the kicker is he is disabled and in a motorized wheel chair.  She mentioned that there is a spot for wheelchairs and is aware its first come first serve.  Is there somewhere I can go to look up where that location is?  If anyone has advice I can pass along I would appreciate it.  They aren't interested in any rides most likely the parade and fireworks.


----------



## star04

twinklebug said:


> The 24th has sold out. ( I had set our trip and FPs up for this, but didn't have the funds until just tonight)
> 
> So...
> Between the Friday 10/25 and Sunday 10/27 Parties, which would you think will be less busy?
> I would say Sunday, but those locals with their party passes might kill it.
> 
> The difference in nights is negligible: it means missing either our Flight of Passage or Slinky Dog Fastpasses.


Just happened to me as well.  I was ready to buy last night.  I'm not sure we're going at all now.  I would maybe pick Sunday's party, but that's our one night staying at the Poly and planned on getting the Ohana room service and checking out the resort.  It seems like Friday could be crowded with locals with the pass.


----------



## lovethattink

kmermaid said:


> I have recently found out an old friend/neighbor is going to Disney for their 50th annversery.  They are attending the 29th party but I think they have no clue, the kicker is he is disabled and in a motorized wheel chair.  She mentioned that there is a spot for wheelchairs and is aware its first come first serve.  Is there somewhere I can go to look up where that location is?  If anyone has advice I can pass along I would appreciate it.  They aren't interested in any rides most likely the parade and fireworks.



For the Hocus Pocus show, the disability section is to the left side of the stage.  It's 1st come first served and they park people by rows. They ask the standing guest to stand behind the wheel chair. Most people sat on the ground when we took my mom.  But I noticed other nights people standing.  So for someone sitting on a wheel chair,  their view could possibly be totally blocked by a guest standing behind a wheel chair. 

For the parade, there are roped off areas for the disability section.  I think there is a section in Liberty Square and I know for sure there is a section next to the fire house on Main Street. Again, wheelchair parks in front with guest behind.


----------



## kmermaid

Thank you lovethattink for the info!


----------



## sahu

kmermaid said:


> I have recently found out an old friend/neighbor is going to Disney for their 50th annversery.  They are attending the 29th party but I think they have no clue, the kicker is he is disabled and in a motorized wheel chair.  She mentioned that there is a spot for wheelchairs and is aware its first come first serve.  Is there somewhere I can go to look up where that location is?  If anyone has advice I can pass along I would appreciate it.  They aren't interested in any rides most likely the parade and fireworks.



In addition to what was previously mentioned, there's a spot in the hub for the parade. I find the section by the firehouse fills up slowest so I tend to go there so I don't have to hold my spot as long.


----------



## SgtTibbs

I just checked and tickets for Cruella's party are for the first time in forever, available on Halloween night.


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> I'm surprised the only item that has been reported so far as sold out is the exclusive Mickey & Minnie magicband and we do not have confirmation if that is park wide at Magic Kingdom.  Also there was a report about three or four weeks ago the standard Halloween pins were 25% off in HS.   This makes me believe Disney produced more merchandise this year than ever before.
> 
> Lastly, ShopDisney is currently offering a discount which is unprecedented; two years ago they offered it during the last week in October and last year it was available on Nov 1st.
> View attachment 445443
> 
> I agree, we've attended the last two parties of the Halloween season for years, not having items available has been a major disappointment.  Hopefully you'll find what you want!
> 
> https://www.shopdisney.com/



Also, the 1st Wednesday of October they had a Midnight Madness (12 hour sale) sale 25%.


----------



## sheila14

Regarding the party pass, it was offered to everyone. I do not live in Florida but due to how my vacation was set up, it was worth me buying the pass. I get in to all parties even sold out parties exception for Halloween. Last month I did 4 parties and this vac here in a few days I will do 4 including the sold out on the 24.


----------



## pooh'smate

TinkOhio said:


> We won't be there until next week, but we can send you one when we are back.





Selket said:


> I have an extra I can send you right now.  I don't need the stamped envelope but you can DM me your address and I'll put it in the mail Monday.   I have 2 since my son didn't want his.  I'm also at one of the upcoming parties so I'll have no problem get another.


Thank you both. You just made my dd's day. 
@Selket I sent you a pm


----------



## GADisneyDad14

SgtTibbs said:


> I just checked and tickets for Cruella's party are for the first time in forever, available on Halloween night.



I’m behind in writing a review, but I did the Cruella’s party two Fridays ago.

I know if hasn’t had a ton of love on this thread, but I actually really enjoyed it - which surprised me since 1) it’s Tony’s, and 2) the location and time just really don’t fit into how we would normally do a party at all.  

Full review to come (when I have a few minutes)!


----------



## SgtTibbs

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I’m behind in writing a review, but I did the Cruella’s party two Fridays ago.
> 
> I know if hasn’t had a ton of love on this thread, but I actually really enjoyed it - which surprised me since 1) it’s Tony’s, and 2) the location and time just really don’t fit into how we would normally do a party at all.
> 
> Full review to come (when I have a few minutes)!


Darn, I hope it not too good of a review, I passed on the tickets for the reasons you cite.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

SgtTibbs said:


> Darn, I hope it not too good of a review, I passed on the tickets for the reasons you cite.



My quick take is you really have to determine if it’s a good fit for how you want to spend party time. We were busy doing other things and didn’t actually go until well into the event. It absolutely was not worth it for the amount of time we actually spent there (note, this was of my choosing). 

But I thought the food was actually decent (although we just nibbled, too darn late for that much food), I enjoyed a few quick beverages (nice way to cap off the night), and the CMs there were totally on their game.  The CMs made the event, in my opinion.  

I wish there was a restaurant venue to host this somewhere more in the middle of the park.  The location makes logistics kind of annoying for some styles.


----------



## OhhBother

Just back from tonight’s party. It wasn’t sold out, and you could tell. Walkways had room to move, TOT lines were short all night, and rides were mostly a walk-on. Character lines weren’t terrible either. We met Elvis Stitch with only two people in front of us, and we saw short lines for others as well. Glad we have the party pass. Looking forward to three  more parties this week!


----------



## sandlsmom

According to all the weather sites, the temps went up quite a bit for next weeks parties. It was originally supposed to be in the 60s at night, now up in the mid 70s. I hope my son doesn't overheat in his costume!


----------



## yulilin3

sandlsmom said:


> According to all the weather sites, the temps went up quite a bit for next weeks parties. It was originally supposed to be in the 60s at night, now up in the mid 70s. I hope my son doesn't overheat in his costume!


If you can take a change of clothes in case he gets uncomfortable in his costume


----------



## lovethattink

We went to last night's party. We were there for only 2 hours of the party. But we covered a lot of ground in those 2 hours.

Arrived between 6 and 6:30.
1. Bypass for Twix!
2. People Mover 
3. Laugh Floor ToT and show.
Dh got picked on! Was hilarious. 
4. CoP ToT 
5. Pumpkin Spice sundae for dh and I st split. And pumpkin milkshake for ds.
6. Pecos Bill's ToT. 
7. Back to CoP ToT for more applesauce. 
8. Tomorrowland Speedway
9. Dumbo 
10. ToT at railroad.
11. DS was ready to go home.  But we went shopping instead. 
12. There was merchandise we didn't notice before at Big Top Souvenirs. A headless horseman mug was one of those things. 
13. ToT at Pinocchio Haus.
14. Shopping at Memento Moro.
Found this really cute HM top that's made just like the Mickey pumpkin, ghost,  and treats top.

15. SOTMK card
16. Back to TTC and in car before 9:30. 

I was surprised at how many people left when we did. I wondered if they had the party pass like us and headed home early since it's a school night?




OhhBother said:


> Just back from tonight’s party. It wasn’t sold out, and you could tell. Walkways had room to move, TOT lines were short all night, and rides were mostly a walk-on. Character lines weren’t terrible either. We met Elvis Stitch with only two people in front of us, and we saw short lines for others as well. Glad we have the party pass. Looking forward to three  more parties this week!



Agreed! It was very nice! Low crowds!



sandlsmom said:


> According to all the weather sites, the temps went up quite a bit for next weeks parties. It was originally supposed to be in the 60s at night, now up in the mid 70s. I hope my son doesn't overheat in his costume!



Last night was very humid. I got home and jumped in the shower. We didn't wear costumes last night.  And we were glad we didn't.


----------



## emmabelle

trying to decide if me and my daughter should try and go next Sunday the 27th?  Up until what point do I have to decide as long as it doesn't sell out?  After you buy tickets do they automatically add to your MDE and you can just enter?


----------



## lovethattink

emmabelle said:


> trying to decide if me and my daughter should try and go next Sunday the 27th?  Up until what point do I have to decide as long as it doesn't sell out?  After you buy tickets do they automatically add to your MDE and you can just enter?



I had to enter the confirmation number to get our passes entered into MDE.


----------



## emmabelle

lovethattink said:


> I had to enter the confirmation number to get our passes entered into MDE.




then does that work at the gate or do you have to go to a ticket window?


----------



## cakebaker

For those who say this is not billed as a limited event (and I was one of them who say that!), that is certainly how it was described in a response I got today from guest services after I wrote them to let them know what our experience was like......"This event is very popular amongst our Guests, but for their safety and comfort, we offer only a limited number of tickets for each night"..... They were polite and apologetic, but it was clear that they have no intentions of changing anything because they still sell them out. They did offer our group 1 day park hoppers. In my response I let them know that I realized they only sold a "limited" number, the problem was that limit is too high, at least for us. I also turned down the tickets. I didn't write to get anything, I wrote to let them know what my experience was and that we would not be attending them in the future. I'm disappointed in the response, but I also realize that while there seems to be a lot of discontent with the crowd levels, it's not affecting ticket sales and until it does, nothing will change.


----------



## ErinsMommy

Do we know if 11/1 is sold out yet? Is it anticipated to be very busy? Or most likely people will just be at 10/31 and then waiting til the first xmas party?


----------



## Sjm9911

Im going then also, i will say i anticipate it selling out. Last halloween party and all, the x mass stuff starts on the 8th? So , im not really going to sweat it too much, just go in with a plan and hopefully your fast passes.


----------



## lovethattink

emmabelle said:


> then does that work at the gate or do you have to go to a ticket window?



My confirmation said to bring photo id, confirmation number,  and the credit card used to Will Call. But the cm at Will Call didn't give us a hard copy of the ticket.  She said I already linked it to our mb and AP.


----------



## surgefest

Does anyone know how early you can start waiting in line to see Jack and Sally on main street?  How long are the lines usually to see them???   Thanks for any info!


----------



## ErinsMommy

surgefest said:


> Does anyone know how early you can start waiting in line to see Jack and Sally on main street?  How long are the lines usually to see them???   Thanks for any info!



A couple of years ago when we went, we got our wristbands around 4:30 and I went right to the line to wait. And it was VERY long even then.  Ironically though several hours later when we passed by, the line was half the size as when I waited.


----------



## Best Aunt

surgefest said:


> Does anyone know how early you can start waiting in line to see Jack and Sally on main street?  How long are the lines usually to see them???   Thanks for any info!





ErinsMommy said:


> A couple of years ago when we went, we got our wristbands around 4:30 and I went right to the line to wait. And it was VERY long even then.  Ironically though several hours later when we passed by, the line was half the size as when I waited.



OP, people who have gone this year will be able to give you very specific information about when the line starts and what the process is.  I think they just haven't seen your question yet.  People are getting there much earlier than 4:30.


----------



## ErinsMommy

Best Aunt said:


> OP, people who have gone this year will be able to give you very specific information about when the line starts and what the process is.  I think they just haven't seen your question yet.  People are getting there much earlier than 4:30.



There are some nights when they come out early but there's really nothing "specific" - not sure what "process" it is your referring to though? You wait on line and when its your turn you do your thing?  And yes, people are getting there earlier than 4:30,  which is why when I got there at 4:30 the line was already pretty long.


----------



## Sheree

we went last Tuesday.  Went about 3pm (dvc) used our 2 fp.  Once party started it got very crowded.  Moreso than during the day.  Treat lines moved fast.  Parts of park were so dark made it difficult to walk around.  Loads of scooters and strollers.  DH left early, I stayed for 1st parade which was very good.
Ride lines were all about 30 minutees.  Don't think I'd do it again.
the eMH at DHS for TS was much more worthwhile


----------



## Helvetica

Tonight’s party is very crowded. The mics stopped working for the first Hocus Pocus show, so the actors left the stage and they just did the finale. Space Mountain has been down the entire party so far.

35 minute wait for Pirates and 30 minute wait for Haunted Mansion.


----------



## vanjust14

Helvetica said:


> Tonight’s party is very crowded. The mics stopped working for the first Hocus Pocus show, so the actors left the stage and they just did the finale. Space Mountain has been down the entire party so far.
> 
> 35 minute wait for Pirates and 30 minute wait for Haunted Mansion.


I'm at the party too and can also say the party is very crowded. Pirates line not even moving. Waited 40 min for Jasmine/genie. Skipped some long ToT lines. Was hoping for smaller crowds but not happening. Got most of the magic shots done before 7 so that's a plus. Also was able to get the Lotso burger at 5.


----------



## Cluelyss

Best Aunt said:


> OP, people who have gone this year will be able to give you very specific information about when the line starts and what the process is.  I think they just haven't seen your question yet.  People are getting there much earlier than 4:30.


Most nights the line is forming around 3, and CMs will distribute party wristbands to those in line prior to 4. If you cannot be in the park prior to 4 (DVC, AP or with a day ticket) make sure you are front of the line to enter and proceed directly to Town Square Theater. The line forms rapidly once party guests are allowed to enter.


----------



## eco-muse

Yeah, I went to tonight's party, too (it was a last minute decision). 
I went on two rides (Mad Tea Party and PotC--I think the ride had a brief malfunction, cause the line stopped moving for 20 - 30 minutes), visited six trick-or-treat spots, saw the parade, made a quick trip to the Emporium, and bailed by 10. I thought the parade was disappointing, compared to the last time I went (2017). Where was the Headless Horseman? Why were there fewer villains? It also didn't help that there was a group of people behind me that kept pushing into me--both people and their stroller--repeatedly.

I'm going again later this week and have some different stuff planned for that night. 

I doubt I''ll be coming back for the party after this year, unless they convert the entire park into Halloween Town or something (which I know won't happen).


----------



## OhhBother

Just back from our second party in a row. Tonight was definitely more crowded than last night, but we focused on riding rides and had a grand time. Did most of our trick or treating after 10 pm and left with bags full. Also got a fun photo with Lotso - jumped in line right as the first parade began. We’re going to two more parties this week (Thursday and Friday), so we’ll see how they compare. I know Thursday is sold out. We are loving the Party Pass - able to enjoy everything at a much more relaxed pace.


----------



## Helvetica

I think this is definitely a one and done for me.

The party was more crowded than any of the times I’ve been in any park during my current trip. I was pretty disappointed that the actors just left when a mic went down during Hocus Pocus and I didn’t get a chance to see it again.

I fell down some steps that were dark and a little slick. I didn’t break anything, but my new shoes are a bit scuffed and I lost my favorite Ariel Magic Band. I did go to guest services to report it lost and they ended up giving me a pink one to match my Steven Universe costume. Which was pretty nice of them. I didn’t ask, so I appreciated it. I know they like the fog effects, but they really should keep the steps lighted.

I did get to do a lot, even if I wasn’t able to get any character pictures.I’m not mad that I did it, but I wouldn’t do it again.


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

Reading back, I guess we got really lucky for Sunday the 20th's party.  We are FL res AP holders, were staying at Ft Wilderness this weekend and decided on a whim on Friday to buy the tickets for Sunday.    We don't usually spend extra money on hard ticket events and have never attended the party.  I already had FPs for MK on Sunday from 10:15-12:15,  so we went in, used our FPs and were back to the camper around 1:30 . Had a nap, late lunch/early dinner and back to the party around 5.  I will say, the park was not very crowded during the day either on Sunday, in comparison to a lot of weekends we usually experience.  We didn't do any character pictures, but hit all the ToT trails and we had very short waits for all the rides we went on.  Saw the parade, fireworks and Hocus Pocus.  Back to the camper around 11:30.  We did get the sorcerer cards, but have never played the game so that's a new thing for us next time we come over for the day.  We had fun, but it's probably not something I need to experience every year.  I do want to stay at the Fort for Halloween one year, the decorations at the camp sites were so much fun.


----------



## tangledmermaid

Will the MNSSHP Merch find it's  way to the character outlet store after the last party, or should I not risk being cheap and just buy stuff full price at the party?


----------



## StacyStrong

Weird. I didn’t think last night was crowded, but I didn’t do characters.

Filled my ToT bag to the brim with completely walk through lines. No waiting. 

Started the party with two ToT lines in fantasy land, rode haunted mansion with a 5 minute wait and watched lady carlotta for about 20 minutes. Then went over to pirates, but it was too long so we got a Carmel pretzel (gross) and ToT in the area. Then went on big thunder with a 10 minute wait, ToT by big thunder. Went on splash with a 10 minute wait. Headed over to get the hades nachos right when the first parade started. They were good. Then jumped on pirates with a 5-10 minute wait. Headed to the hub and got an unobstructed middle view for the fireworks about 25 minutes ahead of time.We then did the laugh floor treat line as a walk through. Walked back over to the hub and got a spot right on the curb near the castle as the Sanderson show was supposed to start (it was modified). We hung out and watched the parade. The headless horseman was great. From there we walked over to space mountain and got a ride in within 5 minutes to end the night.

I enjoyed it.


----------



## Akck

We chickened out. I changed our party date from the sold out party on Thursday to the party on Sunday. We added one night at the CR after we bought the party tickets, so now the Sunday party would be more convenient.


----------



## Unca’ Donald

We’ll be at the party a week from tonight. I’m excited, but scared about how crowded it might be.


----------



## jenhelgren

Do you enter the bypass immediately after getting your wristbands? My DD really wants the SOTMK card and I am trying to figure out if we need to take a trip down Main St during the night for it or if it is a stop on the way in anyways since I am not familiar with the bypass but planned our first FP at Space by 4:30 so we plan on taking the bypass in. We plan on getting in SDMT line right before 12 am so Im not sure if on the way out would even be an option?


----------



## jenhelgren

Also wondering if anyone has seen the Oogie Boogie popcorn buckets in Disney Springs? It would be great not to have to carry it all night at the party!


----------



## PolyRob

jenhelgren said:


> Do you enter the bypass immediately after getting your wristbands? My DD really wants the SOTMK card and I am trying to figure out if we need to take a trip down Main St during the night for it or if it is a stop on the way in anyways since I am not familiar with the bypass but planned our first FP at Space by 4:30 so we plan on taking the bypass in. We plan on getting in SDMT line right before 12 am so Im not sure if on the way out would even be an option?


No, you walk into MK under the bridge on the right and the CMs may encourage you to go through the bypass to get your candy sampler and ease traffic flow, but you can go anyway you like. It may honestly be easiest to pickup the card 1st and then go through the bypass and cut over to Tomorrowland.


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

I got my card around 11:30pm and there was no line.


----------



## calismic

We purchased tickets for the party on the 29th on the day of release.  Had I known about the party pass at the time I would have purchased them for the 31st.  I have a really bad feeling that 29th is going to be a hot mess because it's the final party pass event.  We had a nightmare experience at MVMCP last year that wound us up with a refund (and you know those NEVER happen) so now I'm a wreck we're going to experience a repeat.  Wish me luck! =\


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

We went to the Monday 10/21 party.  It was not sold out, but based on the crowds we saw, we can' t imagine being at a sold out party.  Lines for Haunted Mansion, last we saw them, were right out into the main walkway.....much longer than when day guests were still in the park.  We left at 10:15.....the first time we have ever not stayed until the very end of the party.

We have been faithfully attending the parties since 2015 (some years, more than one each season) and I'm afraid this year was our last.  The party itself offers some great highlights, but the fun is sucked out of this excellent event when its oversold.  Such a shame.

We are sincerely hoping that Disney keeps their After Hours events, and doesn't allow greed to poison the good thing they have going.  We LOVED the MK After Hours that we attended in the spring, and will definitely stick to those going forward when we feel the need for a Disney fix.


----------



## Selket

I'll be at the one on the 29th celebrating my birthday - woot!   I went to the very first party this year in August and I'm curious if the sold out/crowded ones are more crowded than that one - I'm guessing not.  It would be interesting to know if they've upped the number they let in since they're selling the party pass this year.  If I lived in Orlando or could go more often,  I'd have bought one in a heartbeat!


----------



## bearybubba

calismic said:


> We purchased tickets for the party on the 29th on the day of release.  Had I known about the party pass at the time I would have purchased them for the 31st.  I have a really bad feeling that 29th is going to be a hot mess because it's the final party pass event.  We had a nightmare experience at MVMCP last year that wound us up with a refund (and you know those NEVER happen) so now I'm a wreck we're going to experience a repeat.  Wish me luck! =\



We bought ours shortly after they went on sale. I'm also worried about the crowds HOWEVER, we have a plan for the most important things we want to do...and it's not that our expectations are low but we are going in realistically that it will probably be crowed if not sold out by next week...
We will be wearing the same shirts as we have on in my avatar so if you see us, say hi!


----------



## jenhelgren

Can Monsters be done as just a ToT line walk through or do you need to allow extra time for the whole show? I'm trying to finalize the plan for Sunday and I'm not sure how much time to allow. My kids are older so we want to peek at it but not spend much of our precious party time!


----------



## mckennarose

jenhelgren said:


> Can Monsters be done as just a ToT line walk through or do you need to allow extra time for the whole show? I'm trying to finalize the plan for Sunday and I'm not sure how much time to allow. My kids are older so we want to peek at it but not spend much of our precious party time!


You can just walk through.  We did that line several times.


----------



## LisaRay

Can we talk about rain?! UGH!  I'm looking at the weather for our party day Sunday the 27th (and our whole 4 day weekend trip) and it looks like they are calling for thunderstorms all afternoon and evening. Not excited about the idea of it being a very wet soggy evening and wondering how this effects things?


----------



## ErinsMommy

LisaRay said:


> Can we talk about rain?! UGH!  I'm looking at the weather for our party day Sunday the 27th (and our whole 4 day weekend trip) and it looks like they are calling for thunderstorms all afternoon and evening. Not excited about the idea of it being a very wet soggy evening and wondering how this effects things?



In my experience with Florida rain, it doesn't rain all day, but rather pockets of rain here and there.  Hope you have a great trip with little rain.


----------



## TEK224

I'll be at the party tomorrow night with my niece, her husband and 2 boys (ages 5 & 6).  I believe we can enter at 2PM (as DVC members).  Will we be able to get the wristbands at that time or will we have to come back to the front of the park later to get them?  I have fastpasses for the afternoon so the kids won't have to wait too long in ride lines.  Will try to do as many rides as we can before the party starts and then do the characters and tot lines.  Would it be better to try to do some more rides during the first parade to get around the crowds or wait and try to do more rides during the second parade, figuring people may have started leaving and it won't be as crowded?


----------



## TinkOhio

We have fastpasses for 5-6 at Haunted.  Will any of the party effects be taking place close to 6?


----------



## PJ

Attending our first party tomorrow (24th).  Can anyone who has attended a sold out night give us an opinion on how much less busy the late parade is?


----------



## Cluelyss

TinkOhio said:


> We have fastpasses for 5-6 at Haunted.  Will any of the party effects be taking place close to 6?


Unfortunately no, that all starts at 7.


----------



## Cluelyss

PJ said:


> Attending our first party tomorrow (24th).  Can anyone who has attended a sold out night give us an opinion on how much less busy the late parade is?


Honestly, sell out or not, the parades are always busy as they are party exclusive. If you plan to watch from Main Street, the spots nearest the train station tend to fill up last. In Frontierland, you’ll need to line up at least an hour prior to the first parade for a front row spot, and can maybe get away 45 minutes for the second? Just plan to be near your desired area as parade time is nearing and watch how quickly it’s filling up. You can always leave half your party to hold your spot while the other half does a ride or TOT spot, then switch.


----------



## FoxC63

I cannot believe eleven parties have sold out thus far let alone how quickly October seems to be moving along.  The fall trees here in Michigan are a sight to see!


----------



## kitkat4622

PJ said:


> Attending our first party tomorrow (24th). Can anyone who has attended a sold out night give us an opinion on how much less busy the late parade is?


We had the party pass and attended 2 sold out parties and 2 not sold out. I watched the 2nd parade both times from upstairs at the train station and it was not crowded up there at all. Tuesday 10/08 night was so crowded getting on and off rides and walking around fantasyland it was INSANE. wall to wall people.
PS: I would not do the party again.


----------



## TinkOhio

We have fastpasses for 5-6 at Haunted.  Will any of the party effects be taking place close to 6?


Cluelyss said:


> Unfortunately no, that all starts at 7.


Thank you


----------



## mckennarose

PJ said:


> Attending our first party tomorrow (24th).  Can anyone who has attended a sold out night give us an opinion on how much less busy the late parade is?





Cluelyss said:


> Honestly, sell out or not, the parades are always busy as they are party exclusive.


This has been our experience as well.  We've been to a sold out party and non sold out's and the parades are always crowded, both of them.  
BUT... if you do the first parade, the ToT lines and a lot of rides are walk on or close to it during the second parade.  We did this on the sold out 10/10 party.


----------



## HeiHei2018

LisaRay said:


> Can we talk about rain?! UGH!  I'm looking at the weather for our party day Sunday the 27th (and our whole 4 day weekend trip) and it looks like they are calling for thunderstorms all afternoon and evening. Not excited about the idea of it being a very wet soggy evening and wondering how this effects things?


I made a very similar post for a similar forecast on our trip. Magically, it only drizzled while we were in the parks. The downpours happened while we were on the bus or sleeping.


----------



## LisaRay

HeiHei2018 said:


> I made a very similar post for a similar forecast on our trip. Magically, it only drizzled while we were in the parks. The downpours happened while we were on the bus or sleeping.


I hope we have your luck because looking at the weather report is making me depressed. We normally go later in Nov. and rarely have rain at all. Fingers crossed!


----------



## briggscreek

LisaRay said:


> I hope we have your luck because looking at the weather report is making me depressed. We normally go later in Nov. and rarely have rain at all. Fingers crossed!



We're attending the Sunday party and I'm getting worried about the forecast too. We're arriving on Friday and leaving next Saturday, the forecast shows rain and t-storms all week. Our past trips have been during the summer or November, and there were only a few passing showers. Hopefully it's not too bad!


----------



## OhhBother

jenhelgren said:


> Also wondering if anyone has seen the Oogie Boogie popcorn buckets in Disney Springs? It would be great not to have to carry it all night at the party!



i was at Disney Springs today, and the Oogie Boogie bucket was on sale at a popcorn stand near World of Disney


----------



## GADisneyDad14

calismic said:


> We purchased tickets for the party on the 29th on the day of release.  Had I known about the party pass at the time I would have purchased them for the 31st.  I have a really bad feeling that 29th is going to be a hot mess because it's the final party pass event.  We had a nightmare experience at MVMCP last year that wound us up with a refund (and you know those NEVER happen) so now I'm a wreck we're going to experience a repeat.  Wish me luck! =\



Just a small correction, the party pass folks (of which I am one) can attend the Friday 11/1 party.


----------



## jenhelgren

OhhBother said:


> i was at Disney Springs today, and the Oogie Boogie bucket was on sale at a popcorn stand near World of Disney


Thank you!!


----------



## calismic

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Just a small correction, the party pass folks (of which I am one) can attend the Friday 11/1 party.


Oh good, that makes me feel a bit better about the party on the 29th, ty!


----------



## DisneyCraig523

LisaRay said:


> Can we talk about rain?! UGH!  I'm looking at the weather for our party day Sunday the 27th (and our whole 4 day weekend trip) and it looks like they are calling for thunderstorms all afternoon and evening. Not excited about the idea of it being a very wet soggy evening and wondering how this effects things?



Florida rain changes so much. I was at WDW for five days last month and the weather apps said it was going to pour the entire time. It rained for the first time as we were getting on the plane to come home. I’m leaving for a solo trip to WDW tomorrow morning and going to MNSSHP on Sunday night. If it rains, it rains, ya know? Rain in Disney is better than being in 40 degree weather at home!


----------



## sheila14

DisneyCraig523 said:


> Florida rain changes so much. I was at WDW for five days last month and the weather apps said it was going to pour the entire time. It rained for the first time as we were getting on the plane to come home. I’m leaving for a solo trip to WDW tomorrow morning and going to MNSSHP on Sunday night. If it rains, it rains, ya know? Rain in Disney is better than being in 40 degree weather at home!


When I left this morning out of PIT many said to me aren’t you cold because I had shorts on?? Well, let’s just say that when we landed it was hot and humid. Now who has the last laugh!!!!! Hahahahah


----------



## bearybubba

sheila14 said:


> When I left this morning out of PIT many said to me aren’t you cold because I had shorts on?? Well, let’s just say that when we landed it was hot and humid. Now who has the last laugh!!!!! Hahahahah



We do that too when we fly out of PIT or BUF. We get the looks on the plane but feel great when we land!!!!


----------



## DisneyCraig523

sheila14 said:


> When I left this morning out of PIT many said to me aren’t you cold because I had shorts on?? Well, let’s just say that when we landed it was hot and humid. Now who has the last laugh!!!!! Hahahahah



I always dress for where I’m going. I can be cold for a few minutes as I walk from the car to the terminal! When I land in Florida I don’t want to be sweating to death! Good job by you!


----------



## AquaDame

We gave up a few trips ago... we just change at MCO when we arrive and depart.


----------



## jenhelgren

Yikes! My weather app is showing a heat index of 97 for Sunday!! Im glad we have lightweight costumes!!


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Got in line for Jack and Sally at 2:45, about 10 people back in line


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Friday 10/25 is now sold out.  FYI.


----------



## sheila14

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Friday 10/25 is now sold out.  FYI.


Wow I hope not all the parties I am attending are going to sell outi have 4 while I am here


----------



## Skallywag Steph

It sounds like the Tuesday parties are becoming the more popular choice.


----------



## sheila14

Tonight’s party is insanely crowded long lines for ToT, although they move quick, many stops only giving out 2-3 pieces. Long lines for characters and rides. Left early hoping for a better day tomorrow


----------



## Neverbeast

sheila14 said:


> Tonight’s party is insanely crowded long lines for ToT, although they move quick, many stops only giving out 2-3 pieces.


This seems so counterintuitive to me. Shouldn’t they do big handfuls on the busy nights to make the longer lines more rewarding and a few pieces on low crowd nights when it’s easy to hit lots of ToT stops in one party?


----------



## jenhelgren

sheila14 said:


> Tonight’s party is insanely crowded long lines for ToT, although they move quick, many stops only giving out 2-3 pieces. Long lines for characters and rides. Left early hoping for a better day tomorrow


Which ToT lines were stingy? I thought it was a sold out night that reports were huge handfuls of candy which does make more sense so it's odd that it changes night to night!


----------



## sheila14

jenhelgren said:


> Which ToT lines were stingy? I thought it was a sold out night that reports were huge handfuls of candy which does make more sense so it's odd that it changes night to night!


The place across from BTM, jungle cruise, tortuga, little mermaid ride, and even cosmic


----------



## mckennarose

jenhelgren said:


> Which ToT lines were stingy? I thought it was a sold out night that reports were huge handfuls of candy which does make more sense so it's odd that it changes night to night!


One of our parties was a sold out night and they were giving out handfuls.  So much that we had to stop trick or treating at one point because our bags were so heavy.  We were dumping the small bags they give you into backpacks when they got full.
It does seem odd for them to give so little.


----------



## lvcourtneyy

We’re having a great time at the party! Met jack and sally, 7 dwarves, Pooh and friends, Moana, gravediggers, watched 1st parade and fireworks and our candy bags are 3/4 full. In line for lotso now


----------



## OhhBother

Enjoyed party No. 3 this week tonight. Definitely the most crowded of the three thus far, but we’re just going with the flow thanks to the party pass and not feeling rushed. We did lots of trick or treating tonight. And we really took advantage of the first parade and fireworks time to get popular photos with short waits. Looking forward to one more party tomorrow and then flying back home Sunday with enough candy to open our own store.


----------



## FoxC63

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Friday 10/25 is now sold out.  FYI.



Just saw that!  Crazy!


Hope everyone has a great party tonight!


----------



## agavegirl1

Oh Joy.  I had my fingers crossed this one would not sell out.  We will make the best of it.


----------



## TinkOhio

We'll be at the parties this Sunday and Tuesday.  Our main goal is to soak up the atmoshpere, see the parade, fireworks, shows, ride, and do some light TOTing.   We're hoping to take advantage of slighly lower ride waits during the parades.  Should we see the earlier or later parade?  We hope to arrive early to the grassy area in front of Casey's and view the fireworks from there once.

Also, are there good spots to cool off during the party?  Sunday's real-feel temps are forecasted to be in the mid 90s!

TIA


----------



## jenhelgren

mckennarose said:


> One of our parties was a sold out night and they were giving out handfuls.  So much that we had to stop trick or treating at one point because our bags were so heavy.  We were dumping the small bags they give you into backpacks when they got full.
> It does seem odd for them to give so little.


Are they running low and candy and trying to stretch it for the last week of parties left?!? That would be awful!


----------



## teach22180

It is my turn to let you know how last night's party went and say thank you to everyone for all the advice and wisdom. I had A-blast and was able to do everything I wanted to do. I was given my wristband inside the main gate a little before they opened for everyone because I was already in the park. I grabbed the sorcerers of the magic Kingdom card and bought a pin I wanted and then quickly went into the bypass. My big goal was a picture with the 7 dwarfs I got there at 4:15 and was 4th in line. They started meeting at 6:15and I was out of there by 630. I grabbed a snack at cosmic rays and rode the tea cups and pirates. If I passed photographers with no line or a trick-or-treat line I stopped. I ended up with about 2 bags of candy. At about 8:45 I found a spot for the 1st parade right where it came out in adventure land. After it was over I stopped at Sleepy Hollow for the Mickey waffle sundae At 9:50 I waded into the hub and found the spot to stand and watch the fireworks. These last minute arrivals I think only worked because I was alone.. I decided to spend the last hour in tomorrowland riding people mover buzz and going in to the laugh factory . I walked out about 10 minutes before midnight as the parade was going by and was in the front of the line at the pop century bus line. It was a fun night and I really think that your attitude towards the crowd influences how much they bother you. Thanks again!
ETA. I wanted to add that they were not giving away chocolate coins at pirates the cast member told me she was not sure why not but they were not doing it anymore.


----------



## eco-muse

Last night's party was a nightmare, and the last one I'll be going to.


----------



## FoxC63

Skallywag Steph said:


> It sounds like the Tuesday parties are becoming the more popular choice.



I think all the dates are fair game and have been for a few years. Many of us have stated "Fall crowds have arrived" but I don't think any of us were prepared or had knowledge so many parties would sell out.  I wonder what will happen next year.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Unless I'm wrong, which does happen, from time to time, none of the Sunday parties sold out this year. Interesting


----------



## Dean1953

Am second in line for Jack and Sally.  If anyone needs an extra ticket to tonight's MNSSHP or Sunday, PM me   my brother that lives in Ft  Lauterdale came up for a party last week but was too sick to use the ticket.  The ticket is free.


----------



## cakebaker

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Unless I'm wrong, which does happen, from time to time, none of the Sunday parties sold out this year. Interesting



We went on a Sunday that was sold out.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Sell out status by day of the week as of 10/25:

Sunday - 2 of 7 parties sold out (29%)
9/22 ($79)
9/29 ($85)

Monday - 1 of 3 parties sold out (33%)
10/14 ($105)

Tuesday - 2 of 9 parties sold out (22%)
10/1 ($85)
10/8 ($105)

Thursday - 4 of 5 parties sold out (80%)
10/10 ($105)
10/17 ($105)
10/24 ($105)
10/31 ($135)

Friday - 3 of 12 parties sold out (25%)
9/27 ($85)
10/11 ($115)
10/25 ($115)


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Sliced another way:

The 2019 party season can basically be broken down into two parts:

$79 / $85 Party Season (which is roughly Aug-Sept)
$79 Parties - 1 of 8 sold out (13%)
$85 Parties - 3 of 10 sold out (30%)

$105 / $115 Party Season (which is roughly October)
$105 Parties - 5 of 10 sold out (50%)
$115 Parties - 2 of 7 sold out (29%)
$135 Parties - 1 of 1 sold out (100%)


----------



## lvcourtneyy

jenhelgren said:


> Are they running low and candy and trying to stretch it for the last week of parties left?!? That would be awful!



i don’t think they’re running out of candy. We saw boxes of it in line for the characters in the Dumbo tent last night. It all depends on the CM- just like trick or treating at home lol. Some give a little some give a lot.


----------



## qwerty2k

Went to the part last night (25th) and it was crazy crowded. Only ever been to one other party last year but this was much more crowded in comparison (at least that’s how it felt). 

We have tickets for Sunday (27th) so I’m hoping that’s quieter


----------



## OhhBother

We used our party pass for the final time last night with our fourth party of the week and fifth overall. We went to the very first party in August and then Sunday, Monday, Thursday and Friday this week.

We had an amazing time at every party and are huge fans of the party pass. Here’s hoping they offer it again next year. We really felt no pressure to do everything at every party. But we were able to do far more than we ever have - tons of photos, character greets, TOT and rides. We watched the parade three times in total and the fireworks twice (not a fan of the new show).

We’re now on the plane headed home with a full-size carry on suitcase filled with nothing but candy, in addition to two more full treat bags. We’re going to make some kids at our church trunk or treat very happy!

We’ll be back in six weeks or so for MVMCP. And while we’ll have a great time, there’s nothing better than Halloween at Disney!


----------



## lovethattink

LisaRay said:


> Can we talk about rain?! UGH!  I'm looking at the weather for our party day Sunday the 27th (and our whole 4 day weekend trip) and it looks like they are calling for thunderstorms all afternoon and evening. Not excited about the idea of it being a very wet soggy evening and wondering how this effects things?



We are going Sunday too. Looks like the weather will be more favorable in the evening.


----------



## sheila14

lovethattink said:


> We are going Sunday too. Looks like the weather will be more favorable in the evening.


Last night weather rain on and off pretty much the whole party people stayed and the whole night was busy


----------



## jacque20

Dean1953 said:


> Am second in line for Jack and Sally.  If anyone needs an extra ticket to tonight's MNSSHP or Sunday, PM me   my brother that lives in Ft  Lauterdale came up for a party last week but was too sick to use the ticket.  The ticket is free.


If no one took you up on the offer for the ticket, it should still have value. This happened to my brother two years ago. We just used the value towards a current party ticket the next year.


----------



## Castlequeen5

We went to the party last night 10/25.  I had no idea it was sold out, until I was reading up on this thread.  It also rained off and on throughout the night delaying the parade and shows.  I thought maybe people didn’t come or left early because of it.  It didn’t feel sold out/crowded to me, but maybe I had low expectations to begin with.  So I was pleasantly surprised.

We had to abandon our plan to do the character meet, because our group arrived later than we hoped.  But we were able to do everything else that we wanted to do.  We also ended up eating supper during the party time, which we didn’t intend to do originally.  The 2nd parade was delayed about 15 minutes because of the rain.  Plus the final Hocus Pocus show was delayed about 15 minutes as well.  Then after it got started, it unexpectedly stopped during Dr. Facilier’s part.  Although there was nothing happening with the weather, an announcement was made the show was stopping because of inclement weather.  Shortly afterwards, the characters ended the show performing “I Put a Spell on You.”  Considering this is the best part of the show, it was worth the wait.  So we were on the bus back to Pop around 1:00.  This is what we were able to accomplish after 6:00...

Mine Train
Space Mountain-Halloween version
Haunted Mansion-no live actors on the lawn...maybe because of rain
Splash
Fireworks- towards back of Hub, but got a glimpse of Jack
Jafar meet/greet
2nd parade-Frontierland-no headless horseman
Pirates
last Hocus Pocus show
TOT all throughout the park

We thought the live actors on Pirates were much better than the Villians After Hours this summer.  We could understand them and found them funny!  But we didn’t get the gold coins at the end.  Maybe because we got on at the end of the night?  We got lots of candy everywhere else though.  It was a great night despite the rain.  I felt very prepared for the party, no doubt because of this thread!  We’re going back to Sunday’s party 10/27 and hope to catch some of the characters on this round.


----------



## magicband

Hi everyone! This may have been asked already, but I have a question about DVC early entry. My parents and I are all members, but my sister is not. Will she be allowed early entry at 2 with the three of us? Headed to the party today! Thanks!


----------



## Best Aunt

magicband said:


> Hi everyone! This may have been asked already, but I have a question about DVC early entry. My parents and I are all members, but my sister is not. Will she be allowed early entry at 2 with the three of us? Headed to the party today! Thanks!



From the DVC member website:
*Early Entry to the Park*
When attending this event, Members and their guests can enter Magic Kingdom park as early as 2:00 PM!
Simply present your valid Disney Vacation Club Membership Card and your event ticket at the main entrance touch points to take advantage of this benefit. Valid for the Member and up to 7 guests with tickets to this event—a total of 8 people.
*Check In for the Event*
Beginning at 4:00 PM, be sure to stop by the in-park check-in station in Tomorrowland—located between Buzz Lightyear’s Space Ranger Spin and Monster’s, Inc. Laugh Floor—to pick up your starter bag of candy. Be sure to show your valid Disney Vacation Club Membership Card.

Fine print at the bottom of the page:
*Important Information about Membership Extras:*
Membership Extras, such as vacation options in the Disney and Concierge Collections, certain discounts, offers, and special events are incidental benefits. These incidental benefits are subject to change or termination without notice, may require the payment of a fee and cannot be combined with any other offers or promotions. Membership Extras are also subject to availability and block-out dates may apply, including high periods of demand such as Christmas and New Year’s Day. To receive any Membership Extras, purchasers must present a valid Disney Vacation Club Membership Card along with a corresponding valid photo ID. *Effective September 17, 2019, to obtain a Disney Vacation Club Membership Card, Members must accumulate a total of at least 100 Vacation Points purchased directly from Disney Vacation Development, Inc. *Disney and Concierge Collections options are not available for ownership interests not purchased directly from Disney Vacation Development, Inc. after March 21, 2011, and, effective April 4, 2016, Members who have not purchased an ownership interest directly from Disney Vacation Development, Inc. will not have access to Membership Extras.

https://disneyvacationclub.disney.g...s/ticket-tour/mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween/


----------



## SgtTibbs

So who's in for Halloween night?  I'll be there as Mr. Darling (I've even grown a beard for it) along with my daughter as Wendy Darling.


----------



## sheila14

SgtTibbs said:


> So who's in for Halloween night?  I'll be there as Mr. Darling (I've even grown a beard for it) along with my daughter as Wendy Darling.


I will be there I have a rhinestone Minnie T-shirt


----------



## Ashmishgab

SgtTibbs said:


> So who's in for Halloween night?  I'll be there as Mr. Darling (I've even grown a beard for it) along with my daughter as Wendy Darling.


We will be there as Cruella and 4 Dalmatians


----------



## c0reyann

Tonight doesn’t appear to be sold out! Heading out in a few.


----------



## Araminta18

So, I went to the first party this year and have been busy enough that I haven't been checking in on this thread after I got back, but in case anyone is interested, I just posted my trip report with the bit about MNSSHP.  If anyone's interested, here are the links to my posts about the party with all my pictures!

Friday, August 16, 2019 (part 2): Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party Before Dark
Friday, August 16, 2019 (part 3): MNSSHP Boo to You Parade!
Friday, August 16, 2019 (part 4): MNSSHP Fireworks and Trick or Treat Trails!


----------



## monique5

*Tervis Introduces New Disney Villain Tumblers*
Each tumbler retails for *$34.99*, but Tervis.com is offering a sale online and in stores *$10 off 4 tumblers*. Tervis.com is also offering free shipping when you create an account.
*



*
These gorgeous tumblers can be purchased directly from the Tervis website, but we’re keeping an eye out to see if they appear on the shopDisney app.

Each tumbler is stainless steel with a hammer lid and holds 20 ounces.  The stainless (and plastic) tumblers have an outside sleeve that the graphic is wrapped around and placed in so the design encompasses the entire width of the tumbler. 

https://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-merchandise/tervis-introduces-new-disney-villain-tumblers/
https://www.kennythepirate.com/2019/10/27/daily-disney-deals-new-disney-villain-tervis-tumblers/


----------



## monique5

*NEW SPOOKY SNACKS AT DISNEY SPRINGS FOR HALLOWEEN
Dates:* October 25-31
*Location:* Food Trucks on the West Side of Disney Springs (across from Disney’s Candy Cauldron) 
*What?:* Three Ghoulish Goodies

*Everything Sweet Food Truck* where you can try a *Halloween Cookie Dough Waffle Taco* filled with pumpkin spice and cold brew cookie dough topped with chocolate sauce, whipped cream, and a chocolate spider. Look how cute it is!





*Springs Street Taco Food Truck*, you can find *Chicken Adobo Nachos* featuring blue corn tortilla chips with chicken adobo, toasted pumpkin seeds, dried cranberry, lime crema, and a zesty pumpkin-cheese sauce.





*Mac & Cheese Food Truck, * *mac-n-cheese* with pumpkin-cheese sauce, toasted pumpkin seeds, dried cranberries, and gummy cranberry worms? 





https://www.kennythepirate.com/2019/10/23/new-spooky-snacks-at-disney-springs-for-halloween/


----------



## rteetz

Really interested to see how crowded the last party is. It will be my first ever and so many talk about the crowds.


----------



## lovethattink

Thunderstorm already


----------



## briggscreek

Sitting in Pecos Bill's waiting for the rain to stop. Ugh


----------



## Disneylover99

briggscreek said:


> Sitting in Pecos Bill's waiting for the rain to stop. Ugh


Sorry about that. I don’t mind the crowds, but rain really buts a damper on the party. 
I hope it clears up soon.


----------



## magicband

I don’t mind being wet, but all the outdoor rides shut down because of lighting, so every indoor ride’s wait time really shot up it seems. Still having fun and feeling very festive though !


----------



## c0reyann

magicband said:


> I don’t mind being wet, but all the outdoor rides shut down because of lighting, so every indoor ride’s wait time really shot up it seems. Still having fun and feeling very festive though !


We got lucky and for in line for Peter Pan just as the storm hit. Waited about 30 minutes and missed the rain!


----------



## emily nicole

Never mind.


----------



## lovethattink

Jungle Cruise is open this party


----------



## lovethattink

White Twix is in the regular mix of candy tonight!


----------



## Lyons Family

We attended the party on Friday.

When we entered the park at 4:06 pm we walked the bypass got our treat bags and first treats.

Walked to Haunted Mansion and did our fast pass, then walked and was on standby line for POC for 12 min.

They were very generous with the candy at most  stops, and they had a blown up marker for treats by the restroom area to cut thru to get to the SFR tree house, but no stop for candy.

Some of the candy stops had two handout areas.

Disappointed with two burst of rain, one we stayed in Bears and waited to get candy and leave, the other was waiting for POC again, and it stopped.

Mines wait was 30 min as the night went on.

Thunder rail road was closed for brief period but splash Mountain was open.

We had fun, left after fireworks and leisurely walked to CR with rain gear on, because it was raining again.


We did not get in any character lines.


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> Really interested to see how crowded the last party is. It will be my first ever and so many talk about the crowds.


I’m wondering the same. My daughter and I are going to the last party, too. The only other MNSSHP party I went to lines for rides looked long but moved quickly. Last time I went it wasn’t sold out though. I’m guessing there’s a good chance this one will sell out.


----------



## Akck

briggscreek said:


> Sitting in Pecos Bill's waiting for the rain to stop. Ugh



We were sitting at Columbia House. Seemed like a good idea to geta bite to eat then. With the weather shutting down rides, we changed plans and hit TOT stations Instead. Lines were long, but moved fast.


----------



## magicband

This was my first party and I had such a great time. We got everything done that we wanted which was the ride overlays, fireworks, hocus  pocus, and the parade. We also got on Peter Pan and then did jungle cruise right before the end. Did a couple ToT lines which gave me some snacks while we waited in ride lines. Our only mistake was also going to extra magic hours at AK this morning, which was great, but now we are totally dead


----------



## briggscreek

Luckily the rain didnt last long and we had an awesome time at the party tonight. We just did rides, tot lines and magic shots. Had so much fun!


----------



## lovethattink

Last night's party was our 10th (We think) and best party so far! The party pass has really made it nice to take it easy.

1. We went through the bypass. Photopass lines were long.  We were concerned it was going to be a super crowded night,  but it wasn't. 

2. SOTMK card. Sky looked ominous. Began to rain after we picked up the card.

3. Best time ever at Laugh Floor. My son was picked on as the one who will dance for candy.  He was dressed as David S. Pumpkin from SNL. Dh dressed as his back up dancer. At one point, he was up dancing and kids from all over the theatre were running up to him giving him candy.  His bag was filled before the sketch started. It was so funny.  Then the whole sketch was the monster interacting with my son. He said it was the best day ever. 

4. It was just drizzling. People Mover to stay dry. 

5. Tot.

6. Traded in my tokens for candy. 

7. Jungle Cruise Ride

8. POTC. The live pirates were extra funny.  We also got extra wet at the explosion right after Barbosa.

9. Pecos Bill's to try Hades' Nachos. Wasn't spicy like I expected. But was really good after adding condiments from the fixing bar!

10. We watched fireworks outside Pecos Bill's, near where the parade comes out. Very few people there.  Great view of fireworks as they stretched far across the sky.  

11. Slowly made our way out of the park to the buses and back to resort.


----------



## Castlequeen5

We went to the party last night 10/27.  Despite the rain at the beginning of the night, we had a great time.  Since we went to the party on a Friday, our only goal this time was to TOT and maybe meet some characters.

Our group was able to meet J&S and be out by 5:00.  After a ride on JC and supper, we went searching for Cruella.  It was still sprinkling, so we dodged in and out of buildings to stay dry.  We eventually postponed our search and went TOT instead.  We did finally manage to meet Cruella by the carousel.  Surprisingly, we also met the grave diggers and 7 dwarves with little to no wait! This is what we were able to do starting at 4:00:

Jack & Sally
Jungle Cruise
Pecos Bill-supper
Pirates-no gold coins
Grave Diggers meet/greet
Cruella meet/greet
7 Dwarves meet/greet
Space Mountain
TOT- we went to every single spot and some we repeated
Hitchhiking ghost and hatbox ghost magic shots

We left right as the 2nd parade was coming down Main Street.  It was a great night and a great way to end our trip!


----------



## c0reyann

lovethattink said:


> 8. POTC. The live pirates were extra funny.  We also got extra wet at the explosion right after Barbosa.



so did we!!!


----------



## vanjust14

I went to Monday's party 10/21 and posted while at the party how busy it was, but here is a little more info.  It was me, DH and DD3 dressed as Gabby Gabby, Woody, and Bo Peep.  the ToT lines we hit that I can think of are Mickey's Philharmagic, Country Bear Jamboree (this one took forever), Ariel's Grotto, Mickey's Philharmagic, Jungle Cruise, Storybook Circus. We got a ton of candy and skipped a lot of the ToT stations.  They were not stingy with the candy especially at the end of the night.  The only characters my DD wanted to meet were Jasmine and Genie or Aladdin and Abu.  It didn't matter which ones.  We got Jasmine and Genie.  I was surprised how long the line was. We met Jack and Sally at Christmas Party so decided to skip that this party.  I wasn't impressed with the parade, and really wanted to see Headless Horseman ride.  I actually liked the castle/fireworks show, but I never saw Hallowishes. I will probably do the party again, but not every year.  I preferred the Christmas Party.

3:50 got our bands and entered park, got in line for picture looking down main St. Got SOTMK card.
Bypass for candy and pics
Rode SDMT with FP
5:00 Cosmic Ray's for dinner.  I had the Lotso Burger, yum!  It was raining while we were eating.
After the rain stopped rode Winnie the Pooh with FP
Walked down mainstreet.  Got poison apple pic, headless horseman pic outside, and pic with dead drivers at trolley
Went through bypass again for more candy
6:45 Headed to Haunted Mansion and rode with little wait. When we got off we watched Lady Carlotta, got magic shot.
Did some ToT
Mobile ordered worms and dirt at Pecos for DD.
Tried to ride Pirates but ride was down
ToT
Met Jasmine and Genie
Watched first parade in Frontierland, first row, no Headless Horseman...booo.
Rode Mad Tea Party (DD was begging for this one!)
Watched Fireworks with great view in front of castle
ToT
Disney Junior Dance Party
Rode Little Mermaid
Rode Its a Small World
Rode Carousel
ToT
12:00 Hocus Pocus show


----------



## c0reyann

Here’s my boring 10/27 report:


Got there about 5, went to bypass and got candy and bags. 


Headed to people mover, new fav


Wandered around for a bit, got a sprite pretzel. Marveled at lack of insane crowds, was anticipating insanity.


Went on Ariel bc it was looking like rain


Hit Small World to annoy my husband


Got in line for Peter Pan bc it looked like rain right at 7, for candy in line and by the time we were out about 30 minutes later the rain was light


Went over to Pirates, enjoyed the live pirates but got hosed by water and laughed.


Went to the hub to get a spot for the parade about 8. Found a curb spot right at the corner of hub and Main Street. Stayed in the area after parade for fireworks 
As soon as fireworks were over we hit Stitch. He was maybe a 10 minute wait? I’ve never done a character meet before. 
hit COP TOT for applesauce then laugh floor and filled our bags in those two stops. Lines were long earlier, none then 
Left after about 11


----------



## vanjust14

c0reyann said:


> Here’s my boring 10/27 report:
> 
> 
> Got there about 5, went to bypass and got candy and bags.
> 
> 
> Headed to people mover, new fav
> 
> 
> Wandered around for a bit, got a sprite pretzel. Marveled at lack of insane crowds, was anticipating insanity.
> 
> 
> Went on Ariel bc it was looking like rain
> 
> 
> Hit Small World to annoy my husband
> 
> 
> Got in line for Peter Pan bc it looked like rain right at 7, for candy in line and by the time we were out about 30 minutes later the rain was light
> 
> 
> Went over to Pirates, enjoyed the live pirates but got hosed by water and laughed.
> 
> 
> Went to the hub to get a spot for the parade about 8. Found a curb spot right at the corner of hub and Main Street. Stayed in the area after parade for fireworks
> As soon as fireworks were over we hit Stitch. He was maybe a 10 minute wait? I’ve never done a character meet before.
> hit COP TOT for applesauce then laugh floor and filled our bags in those two stops. Lines were long earlier, none then
> Left after about 11


I love Peoplemover!!


----------



## FoxC63

Three parties left!


----------



## lovethattink

A cm at Jungle Cruise told us the ride should be open for the last few parties! That should help a bit with crowds.  

I think tomorrow will be our last party.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

lovethattink said:


> A cm at Jungle Cruise told us the ride should be open for the last few parties! That should help a bit with crowds.
> 
> I think tomorrow will be our last party.



So was there no ToT station by Jungle Cruise? Or did they move it off to the side somehow?

So odd to open it here at the end!?!


----------



## lovethattink

GADisneyDad14 said:


> So was there no ToT station by Jungle Cruise? Or did they move it off to the side somehow?
> 
> So odd to open it here at the end!?!



Tot was there too! Both ride and tot. ToT was shifted more left of rides exit.


----------



## sheila14

I have noticed that they are not handing out the chocolate coins at POTC. I was told they were officially put, is this true??


----------



## simnia

We were lucky enough to be able to attend 3 parties last week.

On Mon, 10/21 we were the 1st in line for J&S.  That left us plenty of time to do bypass and get over to 7Ds M&G.  While in line, we all had to take cover as a nice thunderstorm came through.  We kept waiting for lightning to strike the cranes. They let us into the M&G area early to keep dry.

After that, we zigged when others zagged and we managed to get all the major characters as well as the parade (still my favorite) and a showing of Hocus Pocus and fill our ToT bags.  My niece loved the headless horseman riding through before the parade started.

We did not find it super crowded at all.  But than again, we had a plan and zigged when they zagged...

Thursday's party was beyond crazy busy but we were still able to accomplish everything on our "list".  First in line for Belle and Gaston got us over to Ariel and Eric pretty quickly (although they came out late and took a relatively early 1st break for some reason).

Still, we hit other characters on our list, did the dessert party, watched Hocus Pocus again and the fireworks and still managed to fill our ToT bags. Get all the magic shots.  Again, zigging while others zagged was very important.

We thought that Friday was even crazier than Thursday (the rain did NOT stop people from coming in).  With that said, it was our easiest party because our remaining must do list was even shorter.  Another Hocus Pocus show (scored some of the best viewing spots last minute), trick or treating, Cadaver Dans.  We did somehow manage to forget to ride Space Mountain but there is always next year.

We had some of the best character interactions, including The Queen of Hearts and Tweedles (I've never laughed so hard) and the Grave Diggers (my niece made a comment that made them break their "grave" faces and one had to walk out of the gazebo for a moment as he couldn't stop laughing).  Gaston is always a hoot also.  

While the weather wasn't the best (hot/humid plus little storm on Monday night on/off rain on Friday) and the parties grew even more crowded, we had the best time(s). 

Can't wait until we go again next year!


----------



## mara512

Here is my 2 cents for what it’s worth.  Attended Sundays party (27th) which was not sold out.  However it was the most crowded party that I have attended and I have attended more than enough for comparison.  I am sure this is due to that fact that Disney is selling more and more tickets while still marketing limited ticket sales.  This will probably be the last party I attend.   Just not worth the money to be hearded around the park.  Again just my humble opinion.


----------



## Belle_Ann

I attended my first ever  party on Sunday the 27th and had a fun time / but if that wasn’t sold out, I’d really hate to be there on a sold out night! Lines for rides or food weren’t terrible but all the walkways seemed very crowded. I also had some bad luck with timing and the weather. I was by myself and had just a few things I wanted to do and could move quickly around. 

The rain messed some things up. I rode Pirates right before 7 when the rain was starting and no live actors. So I went a second time around 7:30 and only one actor in the line area and no one on the ride. The cast member at the end made a joke about the actors not being there. Said they were afraid to go out on the rain? I guess maybe they came later but I didn’t want to spend more time in that area. Then I tried for the 8:45 Hocus Pocus and it was cancelled even though it wasn’t raining at that point but I guess just too wet? 
I watched the first parade and it was great, but no headless horseman. Bummer. I watched the fireworks from the end of Main Street and enjoyed it but probably wouldn’t wait in crowds to see it again. Didn’t seem that memorable.  I left right after the fireworks because I had to be at a conference early this morning. 

All in all, I enjoyed it but probably would have been really frustrated if I had been trying to do a lot. I wasn’t doing any characters or magic shots.  I did enjoy seeing everyone’s costumes and the festive decor and atmosphere so would probably go back just for all that.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> Really interested to see how crowded the last party is. It will be my first ever and so many talk about the crowds.




It probably depends on what your priorities are. Parties can seem not crowded if you are there for attractions.

Do you have a plan?


----------



## Castlequeen5

sheila14 said:


> I have noticed that they are not handing out the chocolate coins at POTC. I was told they were officially put, is this true??


We went on 10/25 and 10/27 and there were no gold coins either time.  I'm guessing they are out.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> It probably depends on what your priorities are. Parties can seem not crowded if you are there for attractions.
> 
> Do you have a plan?


Going with friends. Parade and fireworks a must. Some candy stops and maybe some attractions.


----------



## mckennarose

rteetz said:


> Going with friends. Parade and fireworks a must. Some candy stops and maybe some attractions.


Are you going to watch one of the Hocus Pocus shows?  It's really well done!


----------



## rteetz

mckennarose said:


> Are you going to watch one of the Hocus Pocus shows?  It's really well done!


Yes that too!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> Going with friends. Parade and fireworks a must. Some candy stops and maybe some attractions.



If you want any advice:

Watch first parade in Frontierland. Atmosphere is spookier/better over there. I don't like to waste the last hour of the party watching the parade, lines are too short for other things during that time.

Try Space Mountain, was actually very fun with the lights off. 

TTA is also fun during the parties, you get to watch all the Halloween stuff happening around you like the Monster's Inc Dance Party. 

If you don't care about seeing the Jack puppet during the fireworks, there's usually plenty of space in the grass in front of Casey's.


----------



## PolyRob

I attended the Thursday, 10/24 party and it felt very crowded compared to parties I have attended in the past. All the lands felt more congested and harder to navigate than when I was in MK earlier in the day. The last sold out party I attended was MNSSHP in 2016 and it was nothing compared to this year. Fortunately I had a "relaxed" itinerary and no character meets planned since no one was really new this year. Attractions besides 7DMT, PP, Pirates, and Space Mountain seemed very low the whole night. This is what I accomplished while trying to take it easy:

Bypass PhotoPass pics
Monster's Inc ToT a "few" times...
Space Mountain (about a 25 minute wait)
Shopping at Big Top Souvenirs
Fantasyland ToT
BTMR (less than a 10 minute wait)
BTMR and Splash Mountain ToT
Ice cream/party snack break
Watched 1st parade by Plaza while eating collected snacks
Front and center HUB spot for new fireworks show (I avoided all videos prior to viewing in person and they were ok. Not bad, but not what I was expecting for a new nighttime "spectacular")
Front spot for 2nd parade in Liberty Square
HM PhotoPass pics
7DMT right before midnight

_After 12am_

Main Street PhotoPass pics
Headless Horseman PhotoPass pics
Back at CR by 12:40am

Even though there were some crowds and the heat/humidity was high, I still had a great time and left with a ton of candy. The crowds won't deter me from going again in the future, just helps me set a new expectation. I have DL planned for next October, but will try to find a weekend I can run to WDW and fit a party in.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

I attended the party on 10/27 and had a great time despite the rain.  Our main priorities were HM, Space and POC, plus parade, fireworks, and Hocus Pocus.  We were able to accomplish all of that and more!  Arrived about 3:50 and were let in right away.  Went down the bypass and stopped for a few pics.   Between 4-6 we did FPs for BTMR, SDMT and JC and ate at Pecos Bills.  

Around 6 did HM with about a 10 minute wait (posted at 30).

Peter Pan was posted at 30 minutes and it took just about that long.

After PP it was starting to rain so we headed toward Space to jump in line since it was almost 7.  Posted at 35 but only took about 20.  Loved the overlay, so creepy and fun!

At that point it was raining pretty hard so decided to throw on ponchos and headed towards POC.  Stopped at Cosmic Rays TOT station, line was long but moved quickly.

Pirates was posted at 25 and took just about that.  Live actors weren’t too impressive IMO.

Staked out a spot on Main St for 1st parade.  Loved it!  We were disappointed it was too wet for Headless Horseman though  

Stayed in the hub for fireworks show and thought they were great.  Jack was much smaller than I expected and pretty hard to see, even from pretty close up.

After fireworks headed into Tomorrowland and did TTA, Astro Orbiter and Buzz.  Also danced a bit at the Monsters Inc. Party.  and hit the Buzz ToT station.

Finished the night with a quick snack at Casey's while watching the 12am Hocus Pocus show.  

All in all, a really fun night.  Crowds weren't terrible and ride lines were relatively short for most rides.  Having done both Christmas and Halloween I would say the Halloween party has a more fun vibe and I would definitely do it again!


----------



## vanjust14

PolyRob said:


> I attended the Thursday, 10/24 party and it felt very crowded compared to parties I have attended in the past. All the lands felt more congested and harder to navigate than when I was in MK earlier in the day. The last sold out party I attended was MNSSHP in 2016 and it was nothing compared to this year. Fortunately I had a "relaxed" itinerary and no character meets planned since no one was really new this year. Attractions besides 7DMT, PP, Pirates, and Space Mountain seemed very low the whole night. This is what I accomplished while trying to take it easy:
> 
> Bypass PhotoPass pics
> Monster's Inc ToT a "few" times...
> Space Mountain (about a 25 minute wait)
> Shopping at Big Top Souvenirs
> Fantasyland ToT
> BTMR (less than a 10 minute wait)
> BTMR and Splash Mountain ToT
> Ice cream/party snack break
> Watched 1st parade by Plaza while eating collected snacks
> Front and center HUB spot for new fireworks show (I avoided all videos prior to viewing in person and they were ok. Not bad, but not what I was expecting for a new nighttime "spectacular")
> Front spot for 2nd parade in Liberty Square
> HM PhotoPass pics
> 7DMT right before midnight
> 
> _After 12am_
> 
> Main Street PhotoPass pics
> Headless Horseman PhotoPass pics
> Back at CR by 12:40am
> 
> Even though there were some crowds and the heat/humidity was high, I still had a great time and left with a ton of candy. The crowds won't deter me from going again in the future, just helps me set a new expectation. I have DL planned for next October, but will try to find a weekend I can run to WDW and fit a party in.


Sounds like you did a great job navigating the crowds.  I love that you watched both parades! Good idea to do the mainstreet photopass pics last.


----------



## afan

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> the lights off.



What's the best plan for hitting space with a shorter line?  Fireworks from that side and then hurry over?

Or during a parade?

Only goals are meeting stitch, I'll be in line by 545, space in the dark cause it's so much fun, a parade and fireworks.  Then we'll fill in the rest as we go.  No stage show for us and we're going Fri.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

afan said:


> What's the best plan for hitting space with a shorter line?  Fireworks from that side and then hurry over?
> 
> Or during a parade?
> 
> Only goals are meeting stitch, I'll be in line by 545, space in the dark cause it's so much fun, a parade and fireworks.  Then we'll fill in the rest as we go.  No stage show for us and we're going Fri.



I would watch the first parade then go on space during the second.

I always recommend the first parade. I've found lately that if I want a front row spot I have to wait just as long for the first as for the second.

And some of the character and attention lines go way down during that last hour.

If you go to space during the last parade, head over to storybook circus. Some of the character waits get real short that last hour. Also, don't trust the wait time they'll tell you at Minnie/the ducks, look inside to judge the line yourself. They told us 40 minutes and it was more like 15-20.


----------



## sandlsmom

I thought Moana started meeting at 5:45? They are telling us 7. My whole night was planned around this.


----------



## pigletto

Here now and in line for Elvis Stitch .  So excited to be here . It’s really really hot and I’m looking forward to the sun going down to take some of this heat away though .


----------



## lovethattink

3 "new" candies made it into the general mix. Those pirate coins were mixed in with the candy at Country Bear Jamboree. Not sure where the almond snickers or Milky way Fudge came from.


----------



## lovethattink

sandlsmom said:


> I thought Moana started meeting at 5:45? They are telling us 7. My whole night was planned around this.



When we saw her, she started well before 7.  But when we got in line after 5pm, we were told 2 hour wait. Which it wasn't. 

How did things go tonight?


----------



## PolyRob

vanjust14 said:


> Sounds like you did a great job navigating the crowds.  I love that you watched both parades! Good idea to do the mainstreet photopass pics last.


Thank you! It just felt too crowded throughout the night. I always need a few castle and pumpkin hub pics or MNSSHP doesn't feel complete.  

BTW I loved your TS4 costumes! You guys looked great!!


----------



## calismic

Space Mountain was down the entire party (the 29th) which made every other area incredibly busy.   Since many of the ride waits were topping out at 30 minutes, we ended up repeating ToT trails. I feel like we brought back 40lbs of candy!  On the plus side Future World was a ghost town so we did a lot of Buzz, Speedway, and people mover.  Side note; one vent I’ve got to get out....the CoP ToT trail was completely empty yet CMs were forcing people to walk all the way to the end of the ramp. I watched a woman nearly in tears with a sleeping toddler in her arms and I just found this totally unacceptable. Give the poor woman a GoGo Squeeze, no one was waiting!! Hell I gave her mine and walked back through 5 times out of spite. Just really irked me. Ok soapbox mom mode off. Otherwise really enjoyed the party despite the insane crowds!


----------



## AntJulie

11/1 - Sold out


----------



## monique5

AntJulie said:


> 11/1 - Sold out



Thanks! That explains....
_Not Currently Available
Tickets will be available closer to the event dates. 
Please check back._

...on the special event ticket page. I was checking.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

So there you go, now we have the complete picture for 2019.  Interesting times.


----------



## sheila14

monique5 said:


> Thanks! That explains....
> _Not Currently Available
> Tickets will be available closer to the event dates.
> Please check back._
> 
> ...on the special event ticket page. I was going to check.


Can anyone explain why so many parties sold out?? Did they decrease the number of tickets sold or are people enjoying these events that Disney keeps increasing the amount of tickets each year?? I would hate to see what the future holds for this special event.


----------



## Cluelyss

sheila14 said:


> Can anyone explain why so many parties sold out?? Did they decrease the number of tickets sold or are people enjoying these events that Disney keeps increasing the amount of tickets each year?? I would hate to see what the future holds for this special event.


My guess is the addition of the party pass is behind the increase this year. Curious to see if they introduce one for MVMCP after all the complaints of over-crowding at MNSSHP?


----------



## mckennarose

Cluelyss said:


> My guess is the addition of the party pass is behind the increase this year. Curious to see if they introduce one for MVMCP after all the complaints of over-crowding at MNSSHP?


I'm also wondering if/how much of sales increased due to the party ticket kiosks in the monorail resorts.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

sheila14 said:


> Can anyone explain why so many parties sold out?? Did they decrease the number of tickets sold or are people enjoying these events that Disney keeps increasing the amount of tickets each year?? I would hate to see what the future holds for this special event.



My opinion is that Disney likely manages “sell outs” for whatever suits their needs at the time... be it operational, budget/financial, managing the guest experience, marketing purposes, etc.  They likely also had to “manage the float” created by the party pass and whatever unknown number of guests that added (or didn’t add).  Total speculation on my part though.

Ultimately despite the yearly grumblings about crowds and such, these things remain as popular as ever and Disney can consistently sell a boat-load of tickets.


----------



## vanjust14

PolyRob said:


> Thank you! It just felt too crowded throughout the night. I always need a few castle and pumpkin hub pics or MNSSHP doesn't feel complete.
> 
> BTW I loved your TS4 costumes! You guys looked great!!


Thanks!!!  DD is a TS4 fan, as you alread know, lol.  Had the TS4 band to go with her costume.  We got some good pics of her dressed in her costume with Bo Peep at HS too!


----------



## kayteekt

We were at last night's party (10/29). Got in at around 2:30 (dvc members). Will break down as best as I can remember but overall it was really uncrowded before the party started, party was as busy as any other we've been to, last 4 years all around similar time, but this is the closest to Halloween since this was the last party before Halloween day. It was very congested in all the normal areas. A pp mentioned ride lines were long, we focused primarily on rides and didn't see that at all. Even good times for the headliners.

We went in with a very focused TP as this was our only park day. We are DVC but in between APs so wanted to make the most of our day.

- Entered around 2:40 (planned to be there at 2p, but life )
- FP Jungle Cruise (priority as this was supposed to be closed during party...it was not, it was open saw upthread after the fact). Posted wait 15min
- FP Pirates (posted 10min).
- FP Space (posted wasn't long maybe 20?)
- Booked Buzz FP in line for space for immediately following. 
- Buzz (then booked speedway...posted wait around 15min)
- CoP
-People mover 
- Used Speedway FP (could have walked on)
- Dumbo, sooo hot we needed AC break so kids played for 15min or so. Then rode. No wait. This was about 5:10-25p because they made an announcement they were shutting down at 5:30.
- Barnstormer FP. (Posted wait only 5-10min)
- Changed DS into costume/we freshened up
- Hot and hungry headed towards Pecos. Too early for Hades nachos but we were hungry. Mobile ordering wouldn't pull up on app. But line was better than normal. They only had one side open, but lines were only about 4 ppl deep so not too bad. This had to have been shortly after 6.

Will continue later, still vacaying and kids want to move lol. I'll be back


----------



## sheila14

Cluelyss said:


> My guess is the addition of the party pass is behind the increase this year. Curious to see if they introduce one for MVMCP after all the complaints of over-crowding at MNSSHP?


Overcrowding is a “simple word” for what many of us experienced. I just came back from 7day stay and even though I did have the party pass, all but Tuesday was more than I could handle. After 2-3 hrs, I had enough and left. Disney needs to stop overcrowding these parties but I understand that this is a business and it will continue to be a problem. It seems that this yr has been the worse with crowds.


----------



## lovethattink

We went to parties on the 27th and the 29th.

On the 27th we watched the fireworks near Pecos Bill's, close to where the parade starts. There were a only handful of people watching there.  

The line of fireworks stretched from Splash Mt to the castle. Of course we couldn't see any projections.  But we could hear the music and it was so nice to be viewing without a crowd of people. 

On the 29th, we finally met Jack Sparrow. I'm so thankful for the people we met in line.  They told us that photopass lighting for that meet and greet comes out dark. To use our cell phones as back up, just in case. 

They were right.  I'm practically invisible in the pictures because my costume was dark, same with Jack. Dh and ds had white shirts, so you could see them.


----------



## FoxC63

​


----------



## lovingeire

Hello from the line for J&S! Got to the line around 3:09. Am the third person in line! I was expecting more people! There are four groups after me at 3:22!


----------



## FoxC63

lovingeire said:


> Hello from the line for J&S! Got to the line around 3:09. Am the third person in line! I was expecting more people! There are four groups after me at 3:22!



I hope you and yours have an awesome party!!!


----------



## emily nicole

lovethattink said:


> Last night's party was our 10th (We think) and best party so far! The party pass has really made it nice to take it easy.
> 
> 1. We went through the bypass. Photopass lines were long.  We were concerned it was going to be a super crowded night,  but it wasn't.
> 
> 2. SOTMK card. Sky looked ominous. Began to rain after we picked up the card.
> 
> 3. Best time ever at Laugh Floor. My son was picked on as the one who will dance for candy.  He was dressed as David S. Pumpkin from SNL. Dh dressed as his back up dancer. At one point, he was up dancing and kids from all over the theatre were running up to him giving him candy.  His bag was filled before the sketch started. It was so funny.  Then the whole sketch was the monster interacting with my son. He said it was the best day ever.
> 
> 4. It was just drizzling. People Mover to stay dry.
> 
> 5. Tot.
> 
> 6. Traded in my tokens for candy.
> 
> 7. Jungle Cruise Ride
> 
> 8. POTC. The live pirates were extra funny.  We also got extra wet at the explosion right after Barbosa.
> 
> 9. Pecos Bill's to try Hades' Nachos. Wasn't spicy like I expected. But was really good after adding condiments from the fixing bar!
> 
> 10. We watched fireworks outside Pecos Bill's, near where the parade comes out. Very few people there.  Great view of fireworks as they stretched far across the sky.
> 
> 11. Slowly made our way out of the park to the buses and back to resort.



I was in monsters inc when your son was there!!! He was a very good sport!!!!


----------



## lovethattink

emily nicole said:


> I was in monsters inc when your son was there!!! He was a very good sport!!!!



Awesome!! It was the highlight of his night.


----------



## piraterunner

We had a bit of a crazy night. 4:02pm we entered the park not realizing there was a special lineup to get into MNSSHP so I spent 45 minutes at costumer service to get the day added back on my daughter’s band. We were on Haunted Mansion and someone’s pant leg got stuck when exiting the doom buggy and they had to cut their pants to get them out took a good 10 minutes or so. Stopped again on the People Mover for a short time. It was pretty crowded so my in-laws decided to head back to the hotel at about 8:20pm. My husband walked them out to the bus. My father-in-law tripped and fell just outside the gate and his glasses cut his forehead open. By the time I made it outside the ambulance was there, blood everywhere. My husband took him to the hospital and I am sitting back in the room with my MIL. He had an X-ray of his hand and a CT scan of his head and neck. It has been a frightful night!


----------



## CampbellzSoup

piraterunner said:


> We had a bit of a crazy night. 4:02pm we entered the park not realizing there was a special lineup to get into MNSSHP so I spent 45 minutes at costumer service to get the day added back on my daughter’s band. We were on Haunted Mansion and someone’s pant leg got stuck when exiting the doom buggy and they had to cut their pants to get them out took a good 10 minutes or so. Stopped again on the People Mover for a short time. It was pretty crowded so my in-laws decided to head back to the hotel at about 8:20pm. My husband walked them out to the bus. My father-in-law tripped and fell just outside the gate and his glasses cut his forehead open. By the time I made it outside the ambulance was there, blood everywhere. My husband took him to the hospital and I am sitting back in the room with my MIL. He had an X-ray of his hand and a CT scan of his head and neck. It has been a frightful night!



Can you update us to ensure us he’s ok, my god


----------



## FoxC63

piraterunner said:


> We had a bit of a crazy night. 4:02pm we entered the park not realizing there was a special lineup to get into MNSSHP so I spent 45 minutes at costumer service to get the day added back on my daughter’s band. We were on Haunted Mansion and someone’s pant leg got stuck when exiting the doom buggy and they had to cut their pants to get them out took a good 10 minutes or so. Stopped again on the People Mover for a short time. It was pretty crowded so my in-laws decided to head back to the hotel at about 8:20pm. My husband walked them out to the bus. My father-in-law tripped and fell just outside the gate and his glasses cut his forehead open. By the time I made it outside the ambulance was there, blood everywhere. My husband took him to the hospital and I am sitting back in the room with my MIL. He had an X-ray of his hand and a CT scan of his head and neck. It has been a frightful night!



Oh my goodness, I hope your father-in-law is doing better, how scary it must have been for all of you.  I know were all strangers but we are a community and feel for you.  Please keep us updated to his progress.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

I didn’t stay the full time last night - and I have no prior 10/31 party experience to compare - but it sure felt pretty crowded to me last night. I wouldn’t say it was horrible or a bad experience, but it was not lacking in people.  

Always hard to compare parties because it’s just snippets of moment in time experiences that may or may not be fair, but I’d take the sold out party we went to Friday 10/11 over the crowd level last night.

Fun vibe though, and lots of cool costumes, despite it being pretty warm.  

One more party left and then it’s Christmastime!


----------



## lovethattink

piraterunner said:


> We had a bit of a crazy night. 4:02pm we entered the park not realizing there was a special lineup to get into MNSSHP so I spent 45 minutes at costumer service to get the day added back on my daughter’s band. We were on Haunted Mansion and someone’s pant leg got stuck when exiting the doom buggy and they had to cut their pants to get them out took a good 10 minutes or so. Stopped again on the People Mover for a short time. It was pretty crowded so my in-laws decided to head back to the hotel at about 8:20pm. My husband walked them out to the bus. My father-in-law tripped and fell just outside the gate and his glasses cut his forehead open. By the time I made it outside the ambulance was there, blood everywhere. My husband took him to the hospital and I am sitting back in the room with my MIL. He had an X-ray of his hand and a CT scan of his head and neck. It has been a frightful night!



Oh my! How are things today?


----------



## piraterunner

Thank you for all the positive thoughts. He fractured his left hand and they glued his forehead. They really should have better lighting around that construction area heading out to the buses. The wall is very dark and the pavement is very uneven. He is in good spirits.


----------



## Skywise

lovethattink said:


> 3. Best time ever at Laugh Floor. My son was picked on as the one who will dance for candy.  He was dressed as David S. Pumpkin from SNL. Dh dressed as his back up dancer. At one point, he was up dancing and kids from all over the theatre were running up to him giving him candy.  His bag was filled before the sketch started. It was so funny.  Then the whole sketch was the monster interacting with my son. He said it was the best day ever.



My sister had a brief moment pre-show where she got picked up for something regarding her minnie mouse ears.  Stuff like this would be great for photopass memories.


----------



## leholcomb

Best place to watch fireworks? I guess there is a Jack I need to see?


----------



## lovethattink

This weather today is so perfect! We changed our mind and are going tonight for a couple hours.


----------



## Sjm9911

Just left , kido was to tired for fireworks, it qas crowded, we didn't do much tot, 2 spots. We have plently of candy from yesterday. Did get to go on all the big stuff before 7 pm . Sdmt, HM, PPF, small world, splash , mine train,  pirates, magic carpets, space mt, saw the villan show and the parade. Walked behind the parade for an easy out.


----------



## lovethattink

We arrived at the park shortly after 7pm. Did the bypass first. Then backtracked to Jack and Sally with an hour wait. Then Mickey which was a 15 minute wait.

I think we mastered the art of zigging when everyone else is zagging. Felt like we had Tomorrowland and Fantasyland to ourselves.

Buzz was 5 min, Space Mt said 30 min. 

The Tot was empty for us at Monster's Inc and Cop. 

My son danced for candy again at Monster's Inc. And at the dance party.

We watched the fireworks in New Fantasyland between 7DMT and Be Our Guest. It was neat to be surrounded by fireworks.

The bypass gave out 2 prepackaged bags per person. Dh was happy for those full sized Snickers.

We had our tot bags filled by the third stop. We were given handfuls.

We did some photopass stops that didn't get good at a previous party.

We finally saw the hm entertainment!

The only things we didn't get around to doing was the cheesecake at Sleepy Hollow and we never saw Brer Rabbit.


----------



## calismic

We did not attend tonight's final party but we were in parks as the bypass opened.  SO....MANY....COSTUMES!  I was really impressed!  Really felt like a lot more people went all out for the 1st instead of the 31st.  I hope it was a great night because everyone looked amazing!


----------



## ninafeliz

Wow, I can’t believe it’s over.  It seems like yesterday that I was on the bus to the first MNSSHP from the YC and read about the new party pass being offered!  Because my DH has a conference in Orlando in Dec I get to go to MVMCP also this year- the first time ever I’ve done both in one year, so now I’m excited to start learning about that and thankfully we aren’t going to the first one of those!


----------



## yulilin3

Boo to You and until next year everyone!!


----------



## MaleficentRN

I want to thank all those that went before me and said that Cruella's party was not worth it. I cancelled our reservation and have no regrets. We stood right across from the reserved area for that event and it didn't look like anything special to me. We enjoyed the parade, had a spot for fireworks where we could see Jack, got plenty of candy and rode Teacups and POC and generally had a great time even though we were sweating our brains out in our costumes.  I can always depend on Dis for good advice!


----------



## Unca’ Donald

My girlfriend and I just got back from our week at DW nearly 7 hours ago. We attended the party Tuesday night (10/29). It was fun, but it was humid and very crowded. As far as I know it didn’t sell out. I checked around 7:20 that night, and tickets were still available. 

It did not feel like a special ticketed event. We spent a full day at MK the day after our party night, and the party felt twice as crowded as our regular day. It also seemed way more crowded than the MVMCP we went to the Thursday after Thanksgiving last year.


I have an AP but she only had a party ticket for that day, so she was going to arrive at 4:00 and meet me in line for Jack and Sally. I arrived at MK around 11:30 after spending the early part of the morning at DHS, watched the FOF Parade from the left side of a lamp post in front of Town Square Theater, and then got in line for Jack and Sally. There were like 5 groups in front of me, and we met them at 4:37. Here’s a rundown of what we accomplished that night:

Met Jack and Sally
Shop for party merch at Emporium
Watched the Move It! Shake It! floats leaving the hub area
Michelle met Merida while I met Gaston
Met Pooh and friends
Met Lotso
Snacks at a yellow table outside Plaza Ice Cream Parlor
PhotoPass photo in front of castle on Main Street
Headless Horseman magic shot outside main entrance
Hitchhiking Ghosts and Hatbox Ghost magic shots
Took pics around Haunted Mansion
Met Mickey
Watched the parade and fireworks from the hub near Tomorrowland bridge
Met Stitch
Watched 11:15 parade in Frontierland across from Frontier Trading Post
Haunted Mansion lantern and stagecoach PhotoPass photos
12:00 Hocus Pocus show near partners statue


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Always sad that our mostly happy and cordial thread begins with a bang and slowly fades away as party season comes to a close.  Alas, another party season is in the books.  

Fortunately for us the last party dates coincided with W&D Half weekend, so I got in some bonus MNSSHP time with visits to the 10/31 and 11/1 party.  I mentioned above that I found 10/31 pretty crowded - it was my first party on Halloween, but I probably wouldn't do that again if I ever have the opportunity.  

Friday 11/1 was sold out but it felt identical (if not a little better) to the sold out Friday 10/11 party we also attended (which we enjoyed).  The weather was incredible, ride lines were low for the most part (not including the overlays, 7DMT, and PP), TOT lines were prompt.  I didn't witness any CMs being stingy with candy - we had full bags after only a few stops.  They were giving out double starter packs at the beginning.  Can't speak for characters and such.  

We were at the Disney Jr. dance party during fireworks.  The characters came out and sat on a rock wall/ledge just outside the tent to watch with the kids (not many there at the time).  The fireworks are pretty much right over you / around you back there.  This was totally unexpected and made for some incredible pictures.  

I needed to bail early but DW and DD5 stayed until 12:30am (pretty telling for someone who thinks all this Disney stuff is a bit crazy and didn't want to go to the party in the first place  ).  

It was a fun evening.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Also, a quick shout out to @monique5 and the many other contributors to the 2019 MNSSHP thread.  You provide a valuable resource for countless WDW/MNSSHP visitors each year. 



Until next year, Boo to You everyone.


----------



## RebeccaRL

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Also, a quick shout out to @monique5 and the countless other contributors to the 2019 MNSSHP thread.  You provide a valuable resource for countless WDW/MNSSHP visitors each year.
> 
> 
> 
> Until next year, Boo to You everyone.



Ditto for all the fabulous contributors.
Primarily due to these posts (& a sprinkle of fairy dust), we had the most amazing time at our 9/24 MNSSHP.  You guys rock!


----------



## rteetz

I know I am a few days late but just got home last night. I went to the last party November 1st. It was my first party ever. 

Crowds: It was certainly crowded but nothing too extreme. I have definitely seen the park more crowded. We entered around 5:45ish

Candy: I filled my bag completely. We did the monsters inc. stop like 5 times. I wasn't here for the candy but it was definitely nice. I didn't get a chance to try any party treats. 

Rides: We did Haunted Mansion, Pirates, Peoplemover, and Space Mountain. 

Parade and Fireworks: We didn't have the best viewing for either but I still got to see both. For the parade we watched from Liberty Square. We were a couple rows of people back but still could see pretty much everything. I loved the parade. Fireworks we watched from the tomorrowland side of the castle so we didn't really get to see Jack. We did however get to see most of the projections which was good. 

Only thing I missed out on was the Hocus Pocus show. I didn't get a chance to see it. I picked up a pin as well. 

Overall it was a great night and I definitely would do it again. Its amazing though how much they pack this party at the price it costs.


----------



## Dean1953

I wen to 10 of the Parties this year; 3 with my son and 7 by myself.  I’d get to the Park between 3 and 3:30 (with blue DVC card) and ride rides until 6:30, then wander the park until 9, doing some character greetings.  No AP this year (I went to 2 Parties last year and spent half of each Party getting photos and magic shots), but the pictures on my phone turned out good.  At 9, I fulfilled my promise to my son; fill up my backpack and large canvas bag with candy.  Usually, I had this done by 10, in plenty of time to watch fireworks from Tomorrowland bridge.  I only got candy from the Laff Floor in Tomorrowland and got to know several CM’s there very well.  They also treated my quest as a game, loading my canvas bag with candy when no one was behind me (which was frequent between 9-10:15, with families finding a spot for the parade, then fireworks).  They also loaded up my bags with green/sour skittles, which is my son’s favorite candy that Disney gives out at MNSSHP.   Obviously, hauling that much candy back to my room each night, I headed out of the Park after firework.  My son and I flew down with 4 large, empty suitcases.  They weren’t empty on the way home.  For my last 2 weeks (October 13-28th), I drove down, so there was No lim on the amount of candy that I took home.  My son’s school was happy to get all the non green skittles, star bursts and life savers gummies to give out to the students on Halloween.  That leaves a considerable amount of chocolate candy and green skittles still here.  I wonder if Disney will offer the MNSSHP next year.  If they do, I’ll sign up again.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

Is there a 2020 thread started yet?


----------



## Raya

dolewhipdreams said:


> Is there a 2020 thread started yet?


I mean there are only 302 days until Halloween which means less than 225 until the first party so.....


----------



## keishashadow

Raya said:


> I mean there are only 302 days until Halloween which means less than 225 until the first party so.....


Lol love the way you think!  

Due to work commitments, had to change our annual 4th of July trip with GD next year - boo

We  went with the week of August 9th hoping that the first party would be on Friday the 15th.  

Does that Friday sound about right for you for the 1st one?

Did it two years ago, was so crazy busy & a sell out.  Want to make sure to grab the tix ASAP when released


----------



## Raya

keishashadow said:


> Lol love the way you think!
> 
> Due to work commitments, had to change our annual 4th of July trip with GD next year - boo
> 
> We  went with the week of August 9th hoping that the first party would be on Friday the 15th.
> 
> Does that Friday sound about right for you for the 1st one?
> 
> Did it two years ago, was so crazy busy & a sell out.  Want to make sure to grab the tix ASAP when released


It was 8/16 last year, and 8/17 the year before that (IIRC) both years that was the 3rd Friday in August. This year the 3rd Friday is 8/21, but with sell out crowds in the past I don't know that they'll wait that long. I think you've got a good shot at a party!


----------



## TwoLittlePrincesses

Fingers crossed for a 8/21 party! We are planning to be in WDW from 8/15-8/24, so I’m really hoping we’ll be there at least one party!


----------



## keishashadow

Raya said:


> It was 8/16 last year, and 8/17 the year before that (IIRC) both years that was the 3rd Friday in August. This year the 3rd Friday is 8/21, but with sell out crowds in the past I don't know that they'll wait that long. I think you've got a good shot at a party!


Thanks, yes, i looked it up, was leaked on 1/15 last year.  I’ll actually be in the world this year for a few days.  Will have to keep refreshing the DIS or hope one of the newsletters blasts it out.

Agree, can’t see them shortening the season with the popularity of the early dates.

Additionally, I’m seeing both hotel & DVC availability down the week 2nd week of August.  Not sure if others have the same idea and securing their rooms or it’s one of the scheduled school breaks for many


TwoLittlePrincesses said:


> Fingers crossed for a 8/21 party! We are planning to be in WDW from 8/15-8/24, so I’m really hoping we’ll be there at least one party!


I’d think you will have at least one date to choose!


----------



## sheila14

No party this year for me my daughter is getting married next year. Plan is Disney 2022 I hope I can wait that long


----------



## Raya

I think we're going to finally do a Halloween on the High Seas combined with MNSSHP. Would you go with a party before the cruise or one on the day you get back to port? Both days are a Sunday. I'm wondering if the adventure of getting off the boat, getting our luggage, and getting to WDW would be too long/exhausting for a 4pm party start. Has anyone done that?


----------



## magicband

I've not done that, but I think I'd rather do a party and then a cruise. The party, though so much fun, is pretty exhausting and late. I think I'd have much more fun if the party was on a day reserved just for the party. This past year I did EMH at animal kingdom at 7am, took a short break in the afternoon and then headed straight to the party and stayed until it was done. That was a lot lol. So to me, the idea of partying and then getting to relax on a cruise sounds much more desirable!


----------



## keishashadow

Raya said:


> Both days are a Sunday. I'm wondering if the adventure of getting off the boat, getting our luggage, and getting to WDW would be too long/exhausting for a 4pm party start. Has anyone done that?


You are up rather early the am of cruise disembarkation.  There is a chance your resort room won’t be ready until 4 pm, if not later.  Seems like a lot of extra stress to do it that way IMO.

I try to schedule WDW/cruise trips with the WDW portion first.  Breaking that rule in March/April . Either way you will have fun but it’s nice to be able to keep that cruise relaxation mode going as you head back home.


----------



## crazy4wdw

It appears that the 2020 Halloween parties may be starting earlier than last year - August 13.

https://blogmickey.com/2020/01/2020...tart-date-will-be-earlier-than-ever-this-year


----------



## Mikey15

crazy4wdw said:


> It appears that the 2020 Halloween parties may be starting earlier than last year - August 13.
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/01/2020...tart-date-will-be-earlier-than-ever-this-year



That’s way earlier than I’d want to go, but considering how popular the parties are, it makes sense to have a few earlier. August is also good for teachers and others who can only go in the summer.


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

Nice! I was hoping for a party on Tuesday, the 18th.


----------



## keishashadow

crazy4wdw said:


> It appears that the 2020 Halloween parties may be starting earlier than last year - August 13.
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/01/2020...tart-date-will-be-earlier-than-ever-this-year



 2020 early MK closure dates are
extension, a Mickey’s Very Merry Christmas Party), are as follows:
I had to look lol

August 16, 20, 23, 27 and 30, 2019 dates...
Started the 3rd weekend of month


2020 appears August 13th is a Thursday, ugh   had expected it to start on Friday again   Maybe they are trying to get lower crowds on a Thursday & set the 2nd one for Sunday vs a Tuesday hmmm


----------



## 123SA

I hope they make an official announcement soon.  Planning dining is difficult.  According to this it would start on a Thursday and Saturday and then change to the same Tuesday Friday schedule of last August...why?    WARNING WHINING AHEAD!!!!!!  Why can't Disney give us the schedule for all  party events at 180 days when they make us schedule our dining?   Or change dining to 90 days out.


----------



## figmentfinesse

123SA said:


> I hope they make an official announcement soon.  Planning dining is difficult.  According to this it would start on a Thursday and Saturday and then change to the same Tuesday Friday schedule of last August...why?    WARNING WHINING AHEAD!!!!!!  Why can't Disney give us the schedule for all  party events at 180 days when they make us schedule our dining?   Or change dining to 90 days out.



But will know by 180 if they announce around the same time! Hoping for 8/21


----------



## keishashadow

FYI as per post #6377, the referenced Blog updated & now lists all the early MK closures that are currently listed


August 13, 15, 18, 21, 25 & 28


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

Parties usually start a week after silver amp unblocks which is aug 6th this year


----------



## Chrizwald

So when are we going to get a 2020 thread to post in?


----------



## lorilori

I've gone to MNSSHP pretty much every year, but don't remember a Saturday. Although I usually go in October so perhaps that's an August thing?


----------



## 123SA

lorilori said:


> I've gone to MNSSHP pretty much every year, but don't remember a Saturday. Although I usually go in October so perhaps that's an August thing?




It wasn't an August thing last year.


----------



## Mrs Grumpy

Was hoping to get up this morning and see tickets on sale since it was this week and Tuesday last year.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

Mrs Grumpy said:


> Was hoping to get up this morning and see tickets on sale since it was this week and Tuesday last year.


Should be any day now, at least!


----------



## PrincessJasmine88

Anyone have an idea of dates for September? hoping to get Sunday 9/6 and Tuesday 9/8!


----------



## Micharlotte

PrincessJasmine88 said:


> Anyone have an idea of dates for September? hoping to get Sunday 9/6 and Tuesday 9/8!


The last couple of years the party has Ben on labour day Monday, not on the Sunday. That’s my hope for this year again!


----------



## Mrs Grumpy

We are hoping for a Labor Day party as well!


----------



## figmentfinesse

Does anyone think they will go on sale tomorrow like last year?


----------



## PrincessJasmine88

how are crowds for the Labor Day party?


----------



## mckennarose

PrincessJasmine88 said:


> how are crowds for the Labor Day party?


We did two parties in 2019 and one was scheduled for Labor Day, however hurricane Dorian messed that up on us and we switched our Labor Day party to the Friday before.  I can tell you that we are usually not so rigid on a party schedule but we did have a loose plan in anticipation of the crowd.  Our second party was on a sold out night in October and it was crowded, but manageable.  We tend to go with the flow and not get too worried about the crowds.  That was our first sold out party experience and it was bearable.  

If this year is anything like 2019 with how Disney was selling tickets and all the sold out parties, it is wise to keep an eye on it and have some loose plans, but be prepared to be flexible.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

While we're on the subject of crowds... What about for the parties the day or two before Halloween? I'll be there over Halloweekend this year but I'm curious if the crowds are lower in the days leading up or if it doesn't matter.

The idea of going on Halloween seems neat (but super crowded, I'm aware!), but if the day before might be significantly less crowded then maybe I'll go that route instead.

Any experience here?


----------



## mckennarose

dolewhipdreams said:


> While we're on the subject of crowds... What about for the parties the day or two before Halloween? I'll be there over Halloweekend this year but I'm curious if the crowds are lower in the days leading up or if it doesn't matter.
> 
> The idea of going on Halloween seems neat (but super crowded, I'm aware!), but if the day before might be significantly less crowded then maybe I'll go that route instead.
> 
> Any experience here?


You can go back a few pages on this thread and read some trip reports from the last few parties of the 2019 season.  There are a few things to keep in mind though....

1. "crowded" is a definition dependent on an individual's opinion.  I saw LOTS of complaints during the whole party season last year about how "crowded" the parties were.  Even on the nights that weren't sold out.  I fully expect the crowds to be larger the closer you get to Halloween, but I'm really using the "sold out" status to define "crowd".

2. We never know ahead of time (with the exception of Halloween itself and probably the first one with all the vloggers/bloggers) if a party will sell out.  Last year there were 13 sold out parties (the most recorded so far on here) out of 36 total parties (also the most recorded so far on here).

3. Will Disney be actively promoting the party like they did in 2019 with kiosks in the monorail resorts?  We don't know how many tickets they actually sell to know how many people are in a "sold out" party.

4.  Will Disney offer the Party Pass this year?  The deal was incredible last year and people took advantage of it... but we don't know how many party passes they sold or when those people were in the parties.  We also don't know if Disney factored those people into the   equation when they listed a party as "sold out".  If they offer the party pass again, the same way without restrictions (except for Halloween itself) there's no way of knowing ahead of time how crowded a party could be.  

If you're interested in a party, I would say go for it!  It really is a lot of fun!  Just have a good idea of what you want to accomplish and be flexible.  I've been to parties in August, September and October and I definitely think the parties on October are more fun.  People really seem to get into it more and the costumes become more elaborate.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

mckennarose said:


> You can go back a few pages on this thread and read some trip reports from the last few parties of the 2019 season.  There are a few things to keep in mind though....
> 
> 1. "crowded" is a definition dependent on an individual's opinion.  I saw LOTS of complaints during the whole party season last year about how "crowded" the parties were.  Even on the nights that weren't sold out.  I fully expect the crowds to be larger the closer you get to Halloween, but I'm really using the "sold out" status to define "crowd".
> 
> 2. We never know ahead of time (with the exception of Halloween itself and probably the first one with all the vloggers/bloggers) if a party will sell out.  Last year there were 13 sold out parties (the most recorded so far on here) out of 36 total parties (also the most recorded so far on here).
> 
> 3. Will Disney be actively promoting the party like they did in 2019 with kiosks in the monorail resorts?  We don't know how many tickets they actually sell to know how many people are in a "sold out" party.
> 
> 4.  Will Disney offer the Party Pass this year?  The deal was incredible last year and people took advantage of it... but we don't know how many party passes they sold or when those people were in the parties.  We also don't know if Disney factored those people into the   equation when they listed a party as "sold out".  If they offer the party pass again, the same way without restrictions (except for Halloween itself) there's no way of knowing ahead of time how crowded a party could be.
> 
> If you're interested in a party, I would say go for it!  It really is a lot of fun!  Just have a good idea of what you want to accomplish and be flexible.  I've been to parties in August, September and October and I definitely think the parties on October are more fun.  People really seem to get into it more and the costumes become more elaborate.


That's really good advice, thank you! I'll browse back a few pages for those reports from the date range I'm looking at. I went to a party in mid-October a few years ago and I thought it was fine. I'm usually there for all the extras and not so much short ride lines so I think that helps with the perspective a little. Plus I'll be solo and it's always easier to deal with any crowd when you're by yourself!


----------



## jacobzking

I twas this day last year (Jan 16th) that tickets went on sale.  Hoping for some news any minute now lol.  Or was it 15th?  One of the two.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

dolewhipdreams said:


> While we're on the subject of crowds... What about for the parties the day or two before Halloween? I'll be there over Halloweekend this year but I'm curious if the crowds are lower in the days leading up or if it doesn't matter.
> 
> The idea of going on Halloween seems neat (but super crowded, I'm aware!), but if the day before might be significantly less crowded then maybe I'll go that route instead.
> 
> Any experience here?




This year will be different if they don't sell the party passes like last year. That gave the party before Halloween the potential to actually have more than Halloween night, since Halloween was the only night not included in the party pass.

I would think usually the parties right around Halloween sell out, so just pick whatever day works best for you. I , wouldn't let that scare you off of actual Halloween, that just means you need to buy your ticket sooner rather than later since Halloween can be one of the first days to sell out.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I would think usually the parties right around Halloween sell out, so just pick whatever day works best for you. I , wouldn't let that scare you off of actual Halloween, that just means you need to buy your ticket sooner rather than later since Halloween can be one of the first days to sell out.


I think I'll probably go with Halloween, just because the timing may not work out again for a while for me to be there on actual Halloween! And since I'll be solo and I've done the party before, the crowds will be easier to deal with.


----------



## katyringo

I bet we hear something confirmed soon, but  few more days for sure as the focus this weekend will be ROR opening at Disneyland.


----------



## randumb0

I keep saying that soon they will call it the Mickey's Not So Scary Summer Party


----------



## Raya

randumb0 said:


> I keep saying that soon they will call it the Mickey's Not So Scary Summer Party


Well May 1 is only 6 months until Halloween....


----------



## Best Aunt

randumb0 said:


> I keep saying that soon they will call it the Mickey's Not So Scary Summer Party



Mickey’s Not So Scary Party, and it will be year round.  Do I have to say this is a joke so it doesn’t turn into a rumor?


----------



## jods

I'm excited for those early August dates.  I'm going to wait and see if the have DAH at MK my week..if so I will probably have to pick one.  Not sure if I can get hubby on board with 2, especially since he doesn't want any


----------



## jacobzking

So apparently they have announced the first party date for Aug 13th (people are saying its confirmed), but I dont see anything on disney world.com or disney parks blog.  Any official word out?


----------



## TarotFox

From what I understand people are guessing based on park hours. It's an educated guess... but a guess.


----------



## CanWeGoNow

I'm confused as well, since there are no August times posted on Disney yet?  Waiting for the October party dates, myself...


----------



## GADisneyDad14

FYI, thanks to @monique5 we now have a new 2020 thread here:  https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...lloween-party-poor-unfortunate-souls.3787458/

I’ll go ahead and close this one.  Thanks all!


----------

